# Resolution "LOW-BUY" 2014! Who wants to play?



## PixieDancer (Dec 8, 2013)

After discussing our ever-growing collections on numerous occasions with a couple of my Specktra friends (Shellcat, Spikesmom, Serenityy, etc.) I got to thinking about my New Year's resolutions and how I could use some make-up collection therapy going into 2014. I purpose anyone who wants to try and commit to a low-buy in 2014 come together here for some moral support and collection advice! I am personally going to "try" and limit my purchases from each new LE MAC collection in 2014 to only THREE items. I know this will be a challenge, but I'm sure with some insight from my Specktras I can decide what items would be best for me instead of hauling everything without any real thought to what I purchase. I think this will help me appreciate my new items more and give them the love they deserve, while curbing my "out of control" collection. This will make us more discerning in our selections and force us to use what we already have a little more by shopping our current stashes for dupes.

  I know I have seen MANY times how we blame Specktra for causing our lemmings and insane growth of our collections. I think with all the knowledge and talent we have on this website, we could surely do the opposite and try to support each other in making more informed choices when it comes to new, LE collections.

  I think I can speak for many when I say my frustration with MAC, and how they work their LE releases, has reached a peak this past year. And I think enabling each other and mass hauling is only contributing to the problem. MAC knows we will keep coming back for more. So, with all this being considered, I wanted to create a place where those that want to still participate in new collections (while limiting their purchases) can come and get some critical analysis and honest feedback and support on "low buying" with their 2014 purchases.

  Like I stated before, I'm going to try to do a 3 item limit for each new collection...
  Set your own "limit" and let's see who wants to try this...
  Who's with me? Anyone?

  Happy New Year Makeup Lovers!!

  EDIT: Thought I would also copy and paste some links that have also been helpful to me when I'm trying to "shop my stash" which will be necessary for a successful "low buy!"

http://www.specktra.net/t/184620/mac-falling-in-love-again
http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose
http://www.specktra.net/t/182064/operation-use-it-up-all-welcome

  1/26/2014 EDIT: Our *Low-Buy Swap Thread* is up thanks to Miss @Naynadine! Please be active on this thread and have a notation in your signature so we know you're part of our group! #LowBuy #TeamLowBuy 
http://www.specktra.net/t/186362/team-low-buy-swap-thread

  2/3/2104 EDIT: Our lovely @Anneri posted this blog link in the thread and I wanted to share it here as well for easy access...
  And here's a wonderful blogpost from a lady who worked in marketing at a large beauty business and chose to tell about all the little methods that are employed to make us buybuybuy. I enjoyed her blog and spent a lot of time browsing though her posts! Really enlightening.

http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.de/2010/10/two-step-strategy-to-increase-your.html


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm so in! Its time to cut down and actually use my stuff!
  Thank you for making this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Let's all support one another!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 8, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> I'm so in! Its time to cut down and actually use my stuff!
> Thank you for making this thread.
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY! I'm nervous but I think we can do this!
  It's like the little makeup addicts support group we've all joked about!
  Let the games begin!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 9, 2013)

Great thread idea, Pixie! I've already been ''low-buying'' this year and plan to continue to do so next year. I skipped most of this year's MAC collections completely, before that I used to buy several items from each release. So I'm doing good so far. I'm also in the process of selling stuff I haven't used in a while, extra backups, etc. 
  The #1 reason I'm buying less MAC are the rising prices. I believe MAC is overpriced in Germany (and their customer service and the LE release drama is a mess), and since I don't have a Pro card I can't afford as much anyway. I have been cheating on MAC with other brands and it feels oh so good, lol. 

  I don't want to set a limit of how many items, I just want to be more selective in general and make smarter choices. No shimmery/glittery products, no lipglosses, less nail polish. (that goes for all brands, not just MAC) Only stuff that is wearable in every day looks so I actually use it and don't just have it sitting in my collection collecting dust. 

  We can do it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 9, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Great thread idea, Pixie! I've already been ''low-buying'' this year and plan to continue to do so next year. I skipped most of this year's MAC collections completely, before that I used to buy several items from each release. So I'm doing good so far. I'm also in the process of selling stuff I haven't used in a while, extra backups, etc.
> The #1 reason I'm buying less MAC are the rising prices. I believe MAC is overpriced in Germany (and their customer sevice and the LE release drama is a mess), and since I don't have a Pro card I can't afford as much anyway. I have been cheating on MAC with other brands and it feels oh so good, lol.
> 
> I don't want to set a limit of how many items, I just want to be more selective in general and make smarter choices. No shimmery/glittery products, no lipglosses, less nail polish. (that goes for all brands, not just MAC) Only stuff that is wearable in every day looks so I actually use it and don't just have it sitting in my collection collecting dust.
> ...


  YAYYYYYY!! We're sure happy you're here! We can definitely use your experience in this area since your already on the right path. I just want a place to go after checking the collection threads where I know I can really think out my selections with others who have the same goal... NOT buying EVERYTHING! When I just sit in the collection threads, I inevitably always haul more!

  I can't imagine paying full international MAC prices!! UGH! I always feel for our international ladies... that HAS to be rough!

  Any help you can offer here will be GREATLY appreciated! Sometimes voices of reason get lost in the sea of enabling... but I've always noticed your reserved approach. I just need to be somewhere that I won't fall back off the wagon. Setting the limit for me is a MUST, at least until I get the hauling mentality under control. It's like a forced guideline that I'm hoping will just end up being 2nd nature.

  We're all in this together!


----------



## Deneb (Dec 9, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Great thread idea, Pixie! I've already been ''low-buying'' this year and plan to continue to do so next year. I skipped most of this year's MAC collections completely, before that I used to buy several items from each release. So I'm doing good so far. I'm also in the process of selling stuff I haven't used in a while, extra backups, etc.
> The #1 reason I'm buying less MAC are the rising prices. I believe MAC is overpriced in Germany (and their customer service and the LE release drama is a mess), and since I don't have a Pro card I can't afford as much anyway. I have been cheating on MAC with other brands and it feels oh so good, lol.
> 
> I don't want to set a limit of how many items, I just want to be more selective in general and make smarter choices. No shimmery/glittery products, no lipglosses, less nail polish. (that goes for all brands, not just MAC) Only stuff that is wearable in every day looks so I actually use it and don't just have it sitting in my collection collecting dust.
> ...


All the same for me ! I have bought less this year, been cheating with other brands lol (mmm Chanel). I will not set a limit for the number of items, since I can skip an entire collection... and then can splurge on the ones I love.
  I have skipped all the riri collections, will not buy anything from Punk Couture (beautiful colors but totally unwearable for me), only bought 3 items from Tropical Taboo, and so on... but I loved Induldge... so I induldged lol !
  My objective for now in make up is focusing on a pretty skin, so I will consider that I can buy any product that will follow this path (foundation, powders like MSFN, bb creams etc). I must avoid blushes, MSF's and eyeshadows. I never really liked glosses, I have a few so I'm good. My lipstick box is overstuffed, so I know I can't buy more if I don"t sell/swap !
  I feel pretty strong now and I hope everybody in this tread will !!! Set your goals !


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 9, 2013)

Deneb said:


> All the same for me ! I have bought less this year, been cheating with other brands lol (mmm Chanel). I will not set a limit for the number of items, since I can skip an entire collection... and then can splurge on the ones I love.
> I have skipped all the riri collections, will not buy anything from Punk Couture (beautiful colors but totally unwearable for me), only bought 3 items from Tropical Taboo, and so on... but I loved Induldge... so I induldged lol !
> *My objective for now in make up is focusing on a pretty skin, so I will consider that I can buy any product that will follow this path (foundation, powders like MSFN, bb creams etc).* I must avoid blushes, MSF's and eyeshadows. I never really liked glosses, I have a few so I'm good. My lipstick box is overstuffed, so I know I can't buy more if I don"t sell/swap !
> I feel pretty strong now and I hope everybody in this tread will !!! Set your goals !


  Ha! Same here. I haven't worn much eye makeup this year, so I don't need more eyeshadows (maybe just a few more matte neutrals) and don't any liners either. I want to focus more on face products, I never really got into those, simply because my skin is so sensitive and also dry and super pale as well, so shopping for foundations and the like has always been difficult for me. But I want to try more concealers, highlighters, and I want to get more itno contouring as well.
  Blushes are my weak spot, so I'm definitely not setting a limit there. I do want to use what I have for now (40+ MAC ones plus a couple of high end ones), but if a unique one comes my way I won't say no.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 9, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> It _is_ rough. But those prices also make it easier to skip and buy high end brands instead, since they're not much more expensive.
> But I must admit, if I could get MAC for the US prices and with a pro discount on top of that I'm sure I'd buy more... so maybe I'm not that much of a help after all.
> 
> 
> ...


  See.... THIS is great! The fact that you are both able to recognize where your collection has holes and specifically where you might have a weakness! I think once I get to where you both are... I will be in a MUCH better place. Being around others who are focused on a more controlled way of filling out their collections will help me a ton!
  It IS makeup and it WILL not last forever. So hauling and hoarding it seems more and more senseless to me every time I do it. If I restrict myself at least at the beginning, I will be forced to really get items I will use! I'm actually excited to do this! YAY!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 9, 2013)

Just had this conversation with my RL makeup buddies and enablers. My sister and my good friend Sandra. ( both Specktra lurkers). My intention was to go on a 30 day No buy starting in Jan but I like the idea of a low buy more. Actually its more realistic. Count me in!


----------



## Shellcat (Dec 9, 2013)

Totally in, girlie!!! Great idea, my collection is out of hand!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 9, 2013)

Should slink right on out of here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Believe it or not (you can laugh if you want) I actually went about 40 days without buying any makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its true! Then I fell off the wagon with the 3 new Nars ls - which I LOVE, & then I bought the blush...& some TF. So, I guess it didn't last long, but I was able to do it.






 Pixie - you are just the sweetest & you're so beautiful inside & out.


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in!  I've been doing really well with the MAC collections lately anyway.  I can't remember everything that's been out lately, but I have only 2 holiday items (one MSF & a l/g set), no retro mattes, no riri holiday, etc...  My interest in other brands is growing though.  I hope I don't just replace MAC with other brands.  I have some new Bobbi Brown things that I LOVE, so that's a little scary for me since I'm dying to order more!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 9, 2013)

This is so awesome! WELCOME ladies!! At first I was afraid maybe it was going to be just Serenityy and me! She assured me others would come join our "fun"... but in this world of enabling I wasn't sure if this thread would be all that popular! I was afraid I might get kicked off Specktra for such blasphemy! LOL BUTTTT this ROCKS! The more, the merrier... and the more MUCH NEEDED support! We are ALL going to need it! LOL

  Now onto YOU miss elegant... heehee... I'm super happy to see you here! You are THE BEST at suggesting great stuff! MANY of your recs are HG status for me. Just don't tempt us on here with your multiple purchases... you're the QUEEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  of enabling for me! So be super picky and only tell me the things I NEED... 

  I swear Specktra created this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with elegant in mind SPECIFICALLY! It even kinda looks like her with the sweeping dark hair!!


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 9, 2013)

This is such a great idea, and it comes at a perfect time for me! I am also planning on going on a low-buy. Since I probably have close to 100 lipsticks, I think I'd like to slow way down on buying those. If I buy a lipstick, it needs to be a unique color to my collection and one that will get worn often.

  I also need to focus more on buying tools instead of more colors. If I had some better quality brushes, I could do more with what I have. I'm also keeping myself on a no-buy from MAC since I've found products that work better for me. 

  My nail polish collection has also grown to 300+, so I'm going to be cleaning some out when I move. I'm also going to make an inventory of them based on color, as I'm pretty sure I don't need any more purples or blues for a lifetime! Since I'm planning on entering a more conservative career after I finish my degree, I'm going to go on a mission to find unique, work-safe colors instead!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm SO in. Until October, I bought far less this year than I did in 2012 (when I essentially purged my entire makeup collection and started from scratch). I'm embarrassed to see that I easily hit Rouge this year at Sephora. That's ridiculous. Beyond that, I've had my fill of MAC and their business practices and I have no desire to incent them continuing to operate the way they do. I went on a binge in October, tried out a bunch of new brands, and deliberately bought pretty much everything I'd need over the coming year. I did that to take advantage of reasonably priced holiday packs or Sephora savings (Ocho Loco 2, MAC CSGs, Ambient Palette and powders, Laura Mercier Artist Palette, Naked 2 and 3, 2 Inglot Freedom palettes while in NY) and because I knew my husband was leaving his job this month. I've put some aside for Christmas and birthday (January) gifts from others and have all I need for the forseeable future. I do still like MAC lippies, but I'll continue to BTM for those.

  I love the Inglot shadows I got, so what did I just do (over the phone)? Order another 10 palette from Montreal. The shadows are gorgeous, but I only have two eyes.I have three b/u lippies and TEN l/g or CSGs in the fridge unopened. What am I thinking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sure I'll need to buy certain replacement items (skincare, perhaps foundation although I'm going to try to get through the four open bottles I have), but beyond that there isn't one reason why I need to buy a darned thing. I just bought FIVE large eyeshadow palettes. FIVE. How many did I need. ZERO. 

  I'm going to go well past 'three per collection'. I'm going to try for...hm....no more than 8-10 items in the entire year, including BTM lippies and replacement items like foundation. That means I can buy a very few items that I absolutely love, but nothing else. I need to work through my stash.

  Great idea, Pixie. We need to keep each other strong.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok - to help myself out, I just unsubscribed from NARS, Shu Uemura, Ulta, Urban Decay, Sally Beauty, Inglot Canada and Body Shop. It's easier to resist temptation if you're not getting daily 'reminders' of new products and sales that make it just too easy to buy products that aren't strictly required.


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 9, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Ok - to help myself out, I just unsubscribed from NARS, Shu Uemura, Ulta, Urban Decay, Sally Beauty, Inglot Canada and Body Shop. It's easier to resist temptation if you're not getting daily 'reminders' of new products and sales that make it just too easy to buy products that aren't strictly required.


  That's a great idea! There are far too many stores that give out online coupons once a month


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 9, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> That's a great idea! There are far too many stores that give out online coupons once a month


  I know, and it's often enough to prompt us into buying things we don't really need. I did keep my Sephora email going because I don't want to miss coupons/emails from them. Everything else? Gone baby gone.


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 9, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I know, and it's often enough to prompt us into buying things we don't really need. I did keep my Sephora email going because I don't want to miss coupons/emails from them. Everything else? Gone baby gone.


  I'm trying to follow your example, and I just unsubscribed from about 10 stores. I can't subscribe from Sephora though; it would hurt too much


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2013)

This is such a great idea, Pixie! I'm definitely in. It's so easy to get all wrapped up in the excitement of a new collection and get even more carried away when you see all the pretty colours and sparkles. I know I have more makeup than I'll ever use and I don't even get backups of anything (except RiRi Woo). I really think if we all band together and disable instead of enable, we can do this!


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 9, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I'm SO in. Until October, I bought far less this year than I did in 2012 (when I essentially purged my entire makeup collection and started from scratch). I'm embarrassed to see that I easily hit Rouge this year at Sephora. That's ridiculous. Beyond that, I've had my fill of MAC and their business practices and I have no desire to incent them continuing to operate the way they do. I went on a binge in October, tried out a bunch of new brands, and deliberately bought pretty much everything I'd need over the coming year. I did that to take advantage of reasonably priced holiday packs or Sephora savings (Ocho Loco 2, MAC CSGs, Ambient Palette and powders, Laura Mercier Artist Palette, Naked 2 and 3, 2 Inglot Freedom palettes while in NY) and because I knew my husband was leaving his job this month. I've put some aside for Christmas and birthday (January) gifts from others and have all I need for the forseeable future. I do still like MAC lippies, but I'll continue to BTM for those.
> 
> *I love the Inglot shadows I got, so what did I just do (over the phone)? Order another 10 palette from Montreal.* The shadows are gorgeous, but I only have two eyes.I have three b/u lippies and TEN l/g or CSGs in the fridge unopened. What am I thinking?
> 
> ...


  I am convincing myself that I too need to commit to a no buy challenge. It's a great idea. Then I saw this!  You can finally order inglot eyeshadows in Canada!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have 22 days to commit.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 9, 2013)

I LOVE that you're all here! I def agree w Audrey C that those email subscriptions and "deals" are a HUGE part of the issue apart from the Specktra enabling. So thanks for that helpful pointer girl! I'm doing this now myself! See.... Already getting on the right track. Get this last few weeks out of your systems cause we are going into 2014 LOW-BUY strong!!!  Remember... the key is to anti-enable. Suggest dupes and more personalized recommendations. Ideas on how we can shop our stashes. Maybe by the end of the year we'll know each other so well we could even do a thread swap! Getting rid of stuff we know doesn't work for us that might be perfect for another member here! That way we are re-distributing rather than just endlessly purchasing! Let's get the ideas rolling in now on how to proceed in this thread so we don't get off track. I love this thread more already!!


----------



## Odelia (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll definitely be hanging out in this thread in the new year.  I need some de-enabling in 2014! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've pretty much got everything that I could possibly need makeup wise.  Now it's time to use up and refine my collection.    

  I'm sooo over impulse/hyped up buying.  
  Also, if I can't see myself wearing a product often throughout the week - then it's a no buy!  Time to buy stuff that suits me and will get used.  
  Skin care and foundation I will still splurge on when it needs restocking but I'm going to be a lot more stricter when it comes to makeup.  

  I'm loving this thread already, Pixie! 

  *Looks away from Inglot Canada posts*


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 9, 2013)

Odelia said:


> I'll definitely be hanging out in this thread in the new year.  I need some de-enabling in 2014!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry, sorry! It was an admission of guilt, not encouragement for others to do it. NO buying. NO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Someone needed to do this to me a few hours ago so I could have dodged the order).


----------



## taylorjane (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm definitely in! I need to do a little bit of "shopping my own collection" this next year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to try to limit myself to one or two items a month.


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 9, 2013)

Defintely in.


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 9, 2013)

Odelia said:


> I'll definitely be hanging out in this thread in the new year.  I need some de-enabling in 2014!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wonderful idea! I love the idea of focusing on our stashes and anti-enabling. I've always loved the collection threads here, but it's only a week and we're on to the next buys. I might even do some more purging before I move, because I know there are a lot of things I love that I've forgotten about and a lot of only okay things that I won't use again.


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 9, 2013)

I love the low-buy resolution is a lot more realistic than non-buy(which i never succeed). 3 items of a collection is a reasonable goal. My lipstick collection got out of control this year so i really need to take wiser decisions from now on.I also NEED to stop buying foundations,i have 8 in rotation with 6 of them being practically new and i don't even wear makeup every day. Now what about other brands,what do you girls think?i'm thinking of allowing myself one item per month.The good thing is that without the limited edition craze one can have a list and indulge slowly.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the idea of a low-buy, combined with shopping one's stash, is much more reasonable than a no-buy. So yay to Pixie for starting this thread!  :hug:  Personally, I don't buy a ton from LE collections at the moment, though I will say one of the upcoming NARS collections has me seriously tempted to buy more than I should and can afford. So for one, I'm going to hope that the items in it are going to be permanent and not LE, so I can delay said urges. Actually, that could be a good idea. Focus on items that are permanently available at any time instead of all the LE stuff!  I also love Knope's idea of focusing on tools and not colours. On the other hand that could be an Achilles heel for a brush junkie. :nods:  * * *  So for myself...  Where to stop: pre-made eyeshadow palettes (I've got five -- three UD and two Sleek -- palettes to get through!), mascara (I've probably got enough to last till summer), eye liner (which will be easy, I think, as I don't use many non-neutral colours), lipstick (got enough colours for now), lipgloss (ditto), foundation (for now), concealer  Where to slow down: lip liner (I've recently ordered another one after adding two to my stash; I've probably got enough for the moment!), single eyeshadows (I've got loads to get through; will buy only if it's a super-unique colour or something I consider an essential), brushes (will buy only to replace), blushes  And I've got a box of stuff that I want to get rid of that I'm not going to use or finish.  My collection is pretty modest compared to a lot of yours, but even I could stand to use more of the products I already own. :nods:


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for telling me about this thread, PixieDancer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  This is definitely what I need for 2014, LOL.

  I tried to do a low-buy this year, but I failed miserably. The thing is that sometimes I don't buy anything in, like, 2 or 3 weeks and I'm completely happy with it. However, most of the time I get frustrated and unhappy if I can't buy anything (mainly because I'm usually broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and this is what really frightens me. A few weeks ago I didn't have any money left for makeup, so I hadn't bought anything in 3 weeks, and I became really frustrated and angry. It got better when I got to MAC and bought a lipstick (that I didn't really need, let's be honest). I definitely need to work on that. I'd be kidding if I thought I could do a 360 and change completely; that's not even what I want. I just want to buy less makeup and focus more on clothing and, if it has to be makeup, high end and not drugstore makeup (which does nothing for me; I'll just use it for a couple of times and then forget about it). I want to spend my money on high quality clothes and shoes - currently I'm saving money for a Michael Kors handbag - most of his bags are not that expensive but nevertheless I need to save a decent amount of money.
  Anyway - I don't want to buy any more eyeshadows and I need to stop hoarding lipsticks asap! I don't know what happended to me - I've always been a lipgloss-kind-of-girl but over the past few years lipsticks have slowly become my favourite. I'm only going to buy one if I'm sure I will wear it on a regular basis (That's why I haven't bought Rebel yet. I'm so in love with the colour, yet I don't know if I can pull it off and if I'll even wear it at all.). I also should stop buying blushes and nail polish, even though I'm not a nail polish hoarder. I've problably got about 20-25 nail polishes which is enough for me. The same goes for skincare. No problem there. Only with makeup.
  As I said; I don't want to stop buying completely (wouldn't work anyway, LOL) - I just need to buy less.

  I'm thinking about setting up a drawer or something where I can put my makeup in and change the products on a weekly basis because I've got so many products that I haven't used in weeks or even months and that needs to change.

  Well, I'll be rooting for you, ladies, and I'm pretty sure you can do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS: Excuse any mistakes or confusing sentence structure; I really need to go to bed now.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 9, 2013)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Thanks for telling me about this thread, PixieDancer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome hun! Your idea of setting up a drawer and cycle out the selections is a great way to shop your stash and get your products in rotation. Medgal does that on the Theme Makeup thread. Each month we choose a "theme" and then she'll pull products that fit that theme so more of her collection gets used and loved. So that's been a super helpful idea for me too.

  I'm also going to start a box of items I seem to use but not completely love. With everything I have, and will probably purchase in the future, I don't feel I should have to keep trying SO HARD to make items "work" on me. This way, I won't keep putting it back in with the rest of my collection. I'll try it a few more times (maybe in a different season or with a different look) just to MAKE SURE I can live without it, then at the end of the year I'll swap it away if it hasn't been successful! I'm tired of holding onto an item just because it's LE or was hard to obtain. Especially when there's probably someone out there that loves it or missed out! (This sparked my thread-swap idea for the end of the year!)

  I'm going to do the same project in reverse for SUPER LOVED items. I don't know about all of you, but when I discover a product I LOVE... I neglect a lot of my stash and even skip getting around to trying new things I've bought because I want to keep using this ONE thing! What sense does that make!? So, I will try to limit how many times I reach for those items or limit them to special occasions when I know I want to bring out my heavy hitters! I think this will also curb my back up dilemma. I won't worry about using up something I love if I'm not reaching for it multiple times a week. Hence... (hopefully) eliminating the need/desire for backups!

  I'm feeling so inspired! WooHoo!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 9, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm with you on this! I always see people set themselves on no-buys, then they have a moment of weakness and they throw the whole goal out the window. That's why I think setting a personal goal (being it a certain number allowed or only certain types of makeup or colors, etc.) will be more realistic for most of us. Let's be honest, we wouldn't probably be in this thread at all if we weren't looking for an answer to our over-indulgence. And we wouldn't be on Specktra if we didn't LOVE to indulge. So, I wanted to have a place to go where I could still enjoy hauling (a little) without feeling overwhelmed and over enabled!
> 
> 
> Welcome hun! Your idea of setting up a drawer and cycle out the selections is a great way to shop your stash and get your products in rotation. Medgal does that on the Theme Makeup thread. Each month we choose a "theme" and then she'll pull products that fit that theme so more of her collection gets used and loved. So that's been a super helpful idea for me too.
> ...


  I think I'll start a 'not for me' stash. Until now, I've given them away or even BTM'd almost new products. I have several almost new products that just don't do it for me, but I'm sure they would for someone else. A swap later in the year would be fun.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 9, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I think I'll start a 'not for me' stash. Until now, I've given them away or even BTM'd almost new products. I have several almost new products that just don't do it for me, but I'm sure they would for someone else. A swap later in the year would be fun.


  I think so too! Towards the end of the year we could list what's in our "not for me" stash and swap with each other if we want!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 9, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I think so too! Towards the end of the year we could list what's in our "not for me" stash and swap with each other if we want!!!


  I'd feel better about finding a good home for products that I know others really enjoy (like Sun Dipped, Redhead, etc.) but that just don't do it for me. Some of my products have been used once or twice and I just hated to toss them out.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2013)

I just talked myself out of am impulse buy!!!! :-D


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 9, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I just talked myself out of am impulse buy!!!! :-D


  :cheer:


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 9, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I just talked myself out of am impulse buy!!!! :-D


  I think we both did! Wink wink! Yay us! It feels good to stay strong! We are ready 2014!!


----------



## MsKb (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 

 

  Welcome hun! Your idea of setting up a drawer and cycle out the selections is a great way to shop your stash and get your products in rotation. Medgal does that on the Theme Makeup thread. Each month we choose a "theme" and then she'll pull products that fit that theme so more of her collection gets used and loved. So that's been a super helpful idea for me too.





  ^^ I love this idea. I'll definitely give it a try.

  and i'm def in for this "Low-Buy". it really is so much more realistic than a no-buy.

  This year i've been better able to contain myself with regards to cheek products. I've stopped buying just for buying's sake or to appease my inner collector. Also i've given up on MB and MSFs as they may or may not cause minor breakouts. This is great for me though because it's these products that always tempt me.

  However, lipsticks are my weakness so i'm hoping to get better at resisting them because although I love the bright standout colours which make up the majority of what I buy, I don't get to wear them as often  because of the profession i'm entering into. Hopefully this thread will help with that. 

  With respect to Lipglass, although I always buy one or two from collections I even think I need to cut this down as I really don't wear lip glass often due to their stickiness which my hair always seems to get caught in.

  I also hope to slow down on the fluidlines because I feel the need to buy every single one that is launched if I don't already have it. Most times the glittery ones aren't that great and end up unused. Luckily MAC doesn't really release that many of them but still, I can afford to be more discerning. 

  With regards to mascara, I'm going to try and use out the many many many that I have and then the sample sizes that i have before I buy or repurchase any.

  Most of the items I spoke about are MAC because only MAC and a limited range of Estee Lauder and Clinique are available in my country. I do shop online often but customs charges quite a bit so many times I stick to MAC or similarly priced brands bearing in mind the conversion rate,shipping charges, duty and taxes.

  Just reading over what I typed here has made me realise that this is the first time i've actually properly expressed why I need to reduce my buying. This is great for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway I look forward to participating in this thread.


----------



## Deneb (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



  I'm going to do the same project in reverse for SUPER LOVED items. I don't know about all of you, but *when I discover a product I LOVE... I neglect a lot of my stash* and even skip getting around to trying new things I've bought because I want to keep using this ONE thing! What sense does that make!? So, I will try to limit how many times I reach for those items or limit them to special occasions when I know I want to bring out my heavy hitters! *I think this will also curb my back up dilemma*. I won't worry about using up something I love if I'm not reaching for it multiple times a week. Hence... (hopefully) eliminating the need/desire for backups!


  Sooo right ! Thank you for writting down the words I did not manage to put on my thoughts !!!
  Lately I've been crazy in love with Lavish Living MB and Chanel Accent blush. I was even considering BU's for them.
  But you are right. I must use my other cheek products, and keep my beloved ones for special occasions. This will also help me to sort out what products I don't like anymore !


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 10, 2013)

MsKb & Deneb... I'm glad I started this thread because it's helped me evaluate what I need to do! And it looks like you ladies are on the right track too! I think we'll all welcome having a place to go that supports our "addictive" love for makeup while still trying to have a goal to keep it under control & in perspective! I'm so happy you ladies chose to join our resolution! I look forward to any more ideas you ladies have to share & updates on how you're doing!


----------



## Debbs (Dec 10, 2013)

Pixie, I tried to look the other way everytime I saw this thread but I know I need to be here. I think I went on a more-buy and ventured into some high end territory which I had no business getting into. The good thing is that I understand why I needed temporary happiness and fulfillment - I was depressed. The not for me stash has worked well since I now have some real life buddies. Its so much easier and nicer to share items that are not getting any love with folks you enjoy who you know will use the hell out of it. My stash had decreased during the early summer months when I was happy to trade/ swap items but scarily expanded in size from the end of August until now. I only have one face and can only use so much of one item. When a seller asked me how I liked a item yesterday and I told her that I don't know yet I realize then that  its utter madness. A lot of my eyeshadows and blushes got neglected this year as I wanted a more neutral look for work. I haven't been going out as much socially or having night-outs as I used to anymore therefore my fun pretties are untouched.  My make up choices most times matches my mood if I am down I don't want to 'pop' and subtle has been working a lot lately. There is a cashier in the cafeteria at work whose line I always go in ( I love to eat and hook ups are good ) She is very pleasant and pretty, comments on my make up in a nice way often and is very humble so I have a few items that I plan to surprise her with for the holidays . Personally, I have no problem skipping collections but its the need to get multiples of the same item that gets me . If I love an item I will get approx 3 of the same blushes and 6 of the same lipgloss . Back up frenzy have me going to other counters because the sales associate that are familiar with me are able to talk me out of getting stuff. I noticed that the chase of LE  gives me a high as I will call several counters when a collection is almost gone . After hearing that they are all sold out and one counter has four left in stock I will tell them to hold all four and find myself dashing in before closing after work feeling successful to have gotten "the last ones" . I have sold items before however stumble at the same thing at a CCO months later and repurchase the whole lot all over again. My plan is to limit backing up items and to be able to satisfy with one item. The world will not end if I don't have a back up. My mom and sister have been asking "When are you getting out of this make up business?". Business! Oh, Lord. My mom now refuses to mail off packages for me. It had gotten so bad recently that I had friends picking up packages from my mailbox for me before I got home so I could stash them in my bag and dispose the evidence- bulky brown envelops in public garbage. I am so busy at times that when my gloss is gone the last thing on my mind is to re-apply so things tend to last me much longer than they really should if I am honest with myself. I also plan to use GC, birthday, holiday gifts , store credit , rewards and notes for my make up needs next year so that will limit fund availability. When I think of B2M a full es pot or lipgloss used once thats not right for me I will save it for swaps and trades etc. I will question myself if I really need something before my impulse buys as some returns are totally unfair to the store /company.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I think we both did! Wink wink! Yay us! It feels good to stay strong! We are ready 2014!!


I was so proud of myself! Yay us!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 10, 2013)

@Debbs .. I hear EVERYTHING you're saying girl! And you know I know a little about what you've been experiencing personally. I know sometimes our "addictions" are used as comfort mechanisms to replace other things in life... Just like you described the LE buying hunt high... That's probably giving you something to feel good about in the midst of other stresses. We all understand the struggle here!! I think acknowledging and setting a personal goal while supporting each other is going to be great! I'm happy you're joining us. Xoxo


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2013)

Can I play? 

  I have to admit that I'm cheating a little, because I already know that there aren't lots of items that I'm excited about in the upcoming Spring collections- Fall is much more dangerous for me. However I really do need to get my cosmetic collection under control, especially since my tastes have migrated towards the higher end in the last few years. I still adore make up and beauty, I think I just need to find ways to have fun with it besides buying the newest things on the market. What I really need to do now is to concentrate on wearing all the stuff that I already have and figuring out what products will truly add something to the overall collection, not just grabbing them because they look nice to me at that moment. I have an embarrassing number of red lipsticks because I just loved them so much and didn't think about what I already had in my stash. 

  I'm also sure that I have things that either don't work on me at all or that are very difficult to make work, things which I could just as easily do without.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm am SO in! I just started to get back into makeup and skincare this year after not buying anything for 3-4 years, and I went crazy. I honestly bought everything I thought I wanted to try at the drugstore (like ev-ryyy-thiiing), made VIB Rouge, got into MAC LE releases, etc. I have so much that I haven't even used. I want to shop my stash and buy strategically - only things I really want, and only when they are at a discount.   I have a running list of items I would like to try but I'm considering wiping it clean and starting fresh. Or maybe editing it way way down.   I stay on the email lists from Tarte, Too Faced, etc because I want to be buying only when I can get a great price. I use the tab feature in google and every morning I go to Promotions and select all unread emails and delete all.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 10, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> @Debbs .. I hear EVERYTHING you're saying girl! And you know I know a little about what you've been experiencing personally. I know sometimes our "addictions" are used as comfort mechanisms to replace other things in life... Just like you described the LE buying hunt high... That's probably giving you something to feel good about in the midst of other stresses. We all understand the struggle here!! I think acknowledging and setting a personal goal while supporting each other is going to be great! I'm happy you're joining us. Xoxo


 Agreed! My mom has always been a addictive shopper and I'm trying to break myself before I fall into that too. I am committed to really thinking through it before I make a purchase and identify if I'm buying to make myself feel better, or just because I have had a hard day. I also feel like I'm starting to hide purchases from my husband And I don't really want to do that. I want to think through every purchase and know it's something I wanted and it wasn't just an impulse buy that I'm now slightly embarrassed about.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 10, 2013)

This is a great thread to join! I've only started buying makeup this year (amazing huh?) and I've quickly noticed I've bought too much, too fast!  I don't want to collect, I want to use, so I'm now obsessed with how much they're going down, I want to finish things to justify buying more!! I want to stop buying lipsticks or at least as many as I have loads already and try to keep things under control.  I think we can all support each other!!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 11, 2013)

i was going to go on a no buy 2014 but every time i think about it i feel like im going into a panic attack. 
  so maybe this would be a bit more realistic for me. i have such a problem with thinking i will "miss out" if i dont purchase almost everything in a collection. i will discuss this with my friend since we were going to do it together and see if maybe only 2 or 3 items per collection allowed. =] 
  this is a great idea!


----------



## abjarrett (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in!  I'm going on an extreme low-buy for 2014, well at least until Black Friday.  I have a really bad problem with makeup, hair products and indie perfume oils.  For the most part, it's going to be four three-month-long no-buys.  The only makeup that I'm allowing myself is the Maleficent collection because I'm so excited about that.  Products like mascara, liners, etc. can be replaced if I ran out of them.  No lippies, shadows, etc. 

  Hair products are a no-go.  No hair products until I've used up the ones that I have. 

  Perfume oils are definitely something I'll have to give up for the year.  The only exceptions will be the Violette Market State Fair collection or something that is EXTREMELY limited edition.

  For every three months that I go without buying anything (unless it's a necessity), I'll give myself $50 to spend on whatever I choose.  All of my current "makeup allowance" saved will be put in a savings account until Black Friday.  If I make it until Black Friday with no slip-ups, I'm giving myself permission to go nuts and spend all of the makeup money that I saved all year.  It's going to be tough, but I have bills to pay and this is the way to get it done.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 12, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I think we can all support each other!!


 
  The three of us could be triplets 

  I will need Naked 3 since I don't actually have one eye shadow palette yet (unless you count Revlon) and other than that I am *trying* to go on a use 2 up buy 1 until the VIB sale, but we shall see how that goes.


----------



## misfitted (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm so in! I am aiming for low buying,  and no BU's in 2014 as well! Time to swap my lippie addiction for the baby section at target anyway lmao!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm out there on the board preaching my new gospel of moderation. I don't think it's going over well. Maybe the rest of the board doesn't care for a reformed addict vomiting wisdom?


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm in! I'm allowing myself to get Heroine, Viva Glam RiRi, and the Malficient collection in 2014. Other than that, I'll just B2M when I finish products, which I actually do because I'm bad at rotating through the stash. Like Debbs, I've been using makeup shopping as therapy and I need to chill out. I'm also going to stay out of the MAC Chat section so I'm not tempted by new threads. I really should stay off Temptalia, too. I like the idea of unsubscribing from mailing lists. I did that with MAC years ago, and it worked until I found T. Smh. Thank you, Pixie! I'm looking forward to this. We can do this, ladies!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 12, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Thank you, Pixie! I'm looking forward to this. We can do this, ladies!


  I agree with you, if you're subscribe it's easier to fall prey of the hype and excitement. And someone always says: "You must buy it guys!" and like robots for some reason we run to the store and buy it, hahaha. It has helped me to unsubscribe from threads here in Specktra, I even forgot when Rihanna holiday was coming out and haven't bought anything!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 12, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I'm out there on the board preaching my new gospel of moderation. I don't think it's going over well. Maybe the rest of the board doesn't care for a reformed addict vomiting wisdom? :haha:


  Its so funny you should say this! Lol I was actually PMing w Serenity and I told her I was thinking of starting this thread. But I was honestly nervous that I may only be on here chatting w her! I didn't expect this thread to be so popular! But I think it's great that we are all truly making a commitment to ourselves and to each other. I'm so glad I didn't scare myself out of starting this thread now because its clear we could all use the moral support.  And to Audrey and EVERYONE here.... Your anti-enabling is REQUIRED here! I'll be counting on it! Welcome to our support group fellow makeup addicts! Heehee


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 13, 2013)

I love, love, love this idea.  I'm a firm believer in the power of goal setting - if it's not in stone it's not going to happen.  In moments of weakness it can help to refer back to our main goal for strength.  It feels weird to be describing makeup this way, but for me it's become quite an addiction.  It feels harmless in a way, because my friends joke about the quantity of items that I have, etc. but it's not really a joke when you're spending more than you make to fund your shopping sprees.  Like others have mentioned, I think this year I have been using makeup as an outlet for emotional issues and that needs to be addressed.  

There are certain collections that for me will be no-brainers (Maleficent being one of them....) & I will be getting some items from those collections.  Mindless stalking Specktra (which is OH SO FUN!!! Seriously...seeing the swatches....sigh...) is going to be replaced with researching collections for items that I don't have any dupes for or completely avoiding collections entirely to prevent impulse buys.  

  The suggestion about unsubscribing from emails is a great one.  I've also been thinking of taking pictures of my collection with my phone, so that it's always on me (I sometimes find my buys happen when I'm just "browsing"....).  So seeing the photos of what colours that I already have, etc. may make me stop and think "Do I really need another purple eyeshadow?!"  I guess this method will only work depending on how big your collection is. 

  Well ladies thanks for this idea - I'll be checking in often for inspiration!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 13, 2013)

I have been contemplating doing an altered type no buy. I did one last year from Jan-May and I think it went pretty well. I didn't cut myself off from buying completely because I just think that can set one up for failure, although I am sure if I put my mind to it I could do it. Instead I challenged myself to DO THINGS, in order to earn my gifts to myself. Somewhat like a resolution...like I want to read more so I give myself X amount of money or x amount of items for every book, or amount of pages I read. Or say I want to blog more, so every blog post earns me something. Whatever my goals are contribute to my makeup bank. It worked for me, everyone is different, some people just say, OK I can only buy X amount an that's it. Whatever works for you! But it's nice to have people going through the same thing to talk to and chat about what you're doing. I also blogged my experience to help me see just how much I was spending...and made me think about what I really needed or wanted and made me save up for that collection 3 months away instead of spending on one now that I don't really need *another* red lipstick from. LOL. Since I found specktra I've definitely been buying more MAC than I had in a long time...strike that more of EVERYTHING mainstream, haha....I'm a huge Indie makeup lover so that's generally where I really need to watch myself. I think I can say no to MAC(except for Maleficent and VIVA Glam...those are musts for me, other than that I am going to try and say NO...unless it's ultra amazing). The second half of this year I *really* overdid the makeup buying, so I think this is a good thing. I was planning on going to IMATS in January but that might be a no now...hah.

  Anyway, that's my experience in a nutshell....thanks for posting this!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 13, 2013)

And I really love the shop your stash idea...or putting a box/drawer out to use that week of products that aren't being used...I have SO MUCH STUFF, that sometimes I just end up using what is right in front of me, even though I have lots of awesome stuff, because I don't want to look through everything...even though it's neatly organized, LOL. I think I will try to set up a drawer or something for this too. Great idea!


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 13, 2013)

*jumps on wagon*  I'm in. I am so over all of this LE hype and whatnot. I was just thinking the other day about when I started really getting into makeup, especially MAC and it was when they had the Naked Honey launch and there was something like a certain % off deal they did online. Well, needless to say, that was the last time they did anything like that but I was hooked lol   Over the past few months, I've limited the time I spend digging for collection info and searching for LE products since I really do have more than enough for my one face (loved that comment Debbs). I am working on using up stuff that I already have. The 3 items or less restriction for purchases from LE collections is perfect for me because I doubt I'll even buy 3 items. I'll keep checking in on this thread for support and to give support as well    Great idea Pixie!


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 13, 2013)

I think i need a little of anti-enabling power over here.Riri holiday will launch where i live and i reasonably need to skip the lipsticks.I mean i have ruby woo(and how much different is really riri?),a ton of fuchsia lipsticks that i wear twice a year and i really don't believe that BGRR will look good on me(nc20-25).AND i even want the bag,i mean come on 32 euros for a makeup bag made in China,makes no sense.Still want it though.HELPPPPP


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> I think i need a little of anti-enabling power over here.Riri holiday will launch where i live and i reasonably need to skip the lipsticks.I mean i have ruby woo(and how much different is really riri?),a ton of fuchsia lipsticks that i wear twice a year and i really don't believe that BGRR will look good on me(nc20-25).AND i even want the bag,i mean come on 32 euros for a makeup bag made in China,makes no sense.Still want it though.HELPPPPP


It hasn't been too easy for me either, but I'm trying my best to stick to my resolve and not hunt down BGRR because I know I'd never use it. I say if you like the look of the makeup bag try and maybe find something similar for a less ridiculous price or wait on it to hit a CCO and get it then. I doubt the bag will sell out and so you can maybe think on it for a few days or maybe make it known you might like it for a Christmas gift then you'll have it but not have the guilt of caving.


----------



## Debbs (Dec 13, 2013)

It dawned on me today that  members who are more likely to have makeup products that are on my list of to-haves are not looking in clearance/sales/wishlist bin. Most of these long time seasoned collector members are not remotely interested in selling or looking to make profit etc.  I understand  that as the hoarder in me wants to keep all my items even if I am not using them. I gave my sis several es  (never used) during Thanksgiving Holiday and went on a frantic mission to replace them immediately. Even if its not for profit and I can make someone's day I plan on doing so. Anyone interested in swapping etc for my Shortlist ISO please let me know. That would definitely make my holiday wishes come through and ensure that I limit my spending (buy other things out of sheer frustration when unable to get what I really want).  I freely and willingly give away a lot of things however when it comes to make-up I have to re-think, ponder, double think, re-think. If I can't find the item again would it really impact me negatively? Am I actually using the item? Is it for nostaglia and collector purposes? Is there someone out there that these that it would flatter in a nicer way? It's painstaking to say the least about parting with make-up you've bonded with (if its even by just looking at them) I had  thought of trading a few recent in demand items but then I realized that the new make-up lovers more than likely would not have the older items that could potentially benefit me in their stash. I decided just to let it all go regardless if my needs ever get met or not. Spreading joy and cheer to me is the spirit of the holdiays and should be all-year long


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 13, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> It hasn't been too easy for me either, but I'm trying my best to stick to my resolve and not hunt down BGRR because I know I'd never use it. I say if you like the look of the makeup bag try and maybe find something similar for a less ridiculous price or wait on it to hit a CCO and get it then. I doubt the bag will sell out and so you can maybe think on it for a few days or maybe make it known you might like it for a Christmas gift then you'll have it but not have the guilt of caving.


  you're right...i need to stay strong...that's nice knowing other ppl are on the same boat,it makes me feel less crazy.I can't really explain to my friends that skipping some lipsticks is sooo hard for me


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 13, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> you're right...i need to stay strong...that's nice knowing other ppl are on the same boat,it makes me feel less crazy.I can't really explain to my friends that skipping some lipsticks is sooo hard for me


You can do it!! I went to Marshalls over lunch and they are overstocked with everything Anna Sui. I only have two things of hers, both bought at winners... it seemed like such a 'deal' that I 'ought' to be buying some. I reminded myself that if they have some now, sometime within the next year they will get more in. By the time I actually 'need' any of this stuff, I will be able to find something very similar. The world is not going to stop making makeup.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 13, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> You can do it!! I went to Marshalls over lunch and they are overstocked with everything Anna Sui. I only have two things of hers, both bought at winners... it seemed like such a 'deal' that I 'ought' to be buying some. I reminded myself that if they have some now, sometime within the next year they will get more in. By the time I actually 'need' any of this stuff, I will be able to find something very similar. The world is not going to stop making makeup.


  This is so right - by the time you end up needing something, it will be available (maybe not the same brand, etc. but nevertheless).  

  I'm currently obsessed with acquiring the UD Theodora palette.  I even bought one off evilbay and it was a fake, so I had to return it at COST TO ME.  YES.  So I essentially threw $17 down the toilet for a fake product that I don't even have any more and I am considering spending another $60 to give to a seller who bought it from Nordstrom Rack  (she told me that) for probably like $25.  UGHHHHHHH.  That means by the end of it I would have spent $77 USD for a palette they were selling in Canada for like $62-68, plus gone through all of this BS. I honestly think that THIS is the reason why LE collections cause such a frenzy - because it's a pain in the ass if you miss it & often times, so much more expensive.  The 'fear' of missing out is behind a lot of purchasing I think.  

  The problems is - how often are LE items put in a drawer or make up case and replaced by the newer, glitzier LE items that come out weeks later?!

  In short, I'm going to fight the urge to purchase Theodora. I have a feeling my wonderful hubs bought me some UD set(s) for Christmas (as I gave him my Sephora coupon LOL!) so I will look forward to those and putting an end to this madness of stalking/obsessing/acquiring!


----------



## Kaori (Dec 13, 2013)

I will be going on a no-buy for 2014 until VIB sale/black friday sale again ^^ But I need to limit all the online shopping I do, not just makeup. I shop a lot online because I love getting packages, it feels like Christmas >.< I really need to cut it down. Most of the time I shop only when stuff is on sale, so I always have that good feeling how much I saved, but in reality I might have not even needed the item and just bought it cos it was on sale... I need to train my willpower and resist!!!

  Like this year I didnt buy anything in sephora until FF sale/VIB sale/Black friday sale and during those I went nuts and reached VIB Rouge <.<; bad bad me. And my love list is full again for next year's sale lol And I'm not even counting the purchases I made on Urban decay (great clearance sales they always have), Inglot, HSN, Julep etc for black friday.... ^^;
  Impulse buys are the worst, if I leave at least a week rethinking what I really want to buy, I change my mind a lot.

  Btw I never buy backups, even if I love an item. I just can't stand having two of the same item. I think that's helping me save a bit lol Beside I would never be able to finish it before it expires anyways and by then there will be newer and better stuff out, which I will want to try


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 13, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> You can do it!! I went to Marshalls over lunch and they are overstocked with everything Anna Sui. I only have two things of hers, both bought at winners... it seemed like such a 'deal' that I 'ought' to be buying some. I reminded myself that if they have some now, sometime within the next year they will get more in. By the time I actually 'need' any of this stuff, I will be able to find something very similar. The world is not going to stop making makeup.


  Exactly!There's always going to be new stuff,we need to remember that


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 13, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> I think i need a little of anti-enabling power over here.Riri holiday will launch where i live and i reasonably need to skip the lipsticks.I mean i have ruby woo(and how much different is really riri?),a ton of fuchsia lipsticks that i wear twice a year and i really don't believe that BGRR will look good on me(nc20-25).AND i even want the bag,i mean come on 32 euros for a makeup bag made in China,makes no sense.Still want it though.HELPPPPP


  I think you're DEFINITELY safe to skip RiRi! I honestly feel this last collab was very boring. They knew after all the hype from the previous collections, it would sell no matter WHAT they rolled out. They are sitting on all those new eye shadow palettes and probably thought if they released the same ones in RiRi it would spark interest in the crap products they have been releasing! Its hard to resist when something is SO hyped! But be proud you skipped. I did as well! And after a few weeks when PC & MN launch, RiRi will be old news. I think that's the biggest thing we need to overcome... Not believing that "hype" translates into a "rare & irreplaceable" item! That is NOT so at all!! I'm proud of you hun!  Also, I LOVE the idea of rewarding yourself with a purchase for other goal achievements! And creating swap threads to purge things we really don't use! Great great motivation ladies! I read a couple places where the person would not buy a new product until they used up or swapped one of the same product... I found that to be brilliant!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I read a couple places where the person would not buy a new product until they used up or swapped one of the same product... I found that to be brilliant!









, there have been several good and helpful suggestions so far and I think if we keep coming up with plans/goals and supporting each other we can start buying less and enjoying more.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 13, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> :agree: , there have been several good and helpful suggestions so far and I think if we keep coming up with plans/goals and supporting each other we can start buying less and enjoying more.


  "Buy Less. Enjoy More!" This needs to be our motto! Yes girl, yes!!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 13, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> "Buy Less. Enjoy More!" This needs to be our motto! Yes girl, yes!!!


Love it!!! 

  I didn't even attempt to buy anything from the holiday RiRi collection.  Not only do I need to stop buying things because I feel like I'll be missing something, but I need to be more careful with buying dupes, colors I won't wear often, etc...  For example... How many blueish fuschias do I need?  HOW MANY???  Lord.  My worst impulse buy of the year I think was the damn orange l/s from the Hayley Williams collection.  I didn't even get my discount on it!!  It looks HORRIBLE on me.  Horrible.  Let's stop the madness!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

Spikesmom said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> I didn't even attempt to buy anything from the holiday RiRi collection.  Not only do I need to stop *buying things because I feel like I'll be missing something*, but I need to be more careful with buying dupes, colors I won't wear often, etc...  For example... How many blueish fuschias do I need?  HOW MANY???  Lord.  My worst impulse buy of the year I think was the *damn orange l/s from the Hayley Williams collection.*  I didn't even get my discount on it!!  It looks HORRIBLE on me.  Horrible.  Let's stop the madness!!!!


  YES!!! I do the same thing and it keeps me from buying things I would actually use because I get so wrapped up with the mentality of having to have it for fear of having the dreaded skipper's remorse. I too bought Sounds like Noise and I can get it to work if I play around with it, but straight out of the tube? NO MA'AM!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 13, 2013)

Spikesmom said:


> Love it!!!   I didn't even attempt to buy anything from the holiday RiRi collection.  Not only do I need to stop buying things because I feel like I'll be missing something, but I need to be more careful with buying dupes, colors I won't wear often, etc...  For example... How many blueish fuschias do I need?  HOW MANY???  Lord.  My worst impulse buy of the year I think was the damn orange l/s from the Hayley Williams collection.  I didn't even get my discount on it!!  It looks HORRIBLE on me.  Horrible.  Let's stop the madness!!!!





NaomiH said:


> YES!!! I do the same thing and it keeps me from buying things I would actually use because I get so wrapped up with the mentality of having to have it for fear of having the dreaded skipper's remorse. I too bought Sounds like Noise and I can get it to work if I play around with it, but straight out of the tube? NO MA'AM!


  I'm SO glad I ended up resisting that lipstick! There were some really pretty FOTDs w that one & I somehow just knew I wouldn't use it a lot!! I want to concentrate on that mentality in 2014!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm SO glad I ended up resisting that lipstick! There were some really pretty FOTDs w that one & I somehow just knew I wouldn't use it a lot!! I want to concentrate on that mentality in 2014!!


  I think we can do it! GO TEAM BUY LESS, ENJOY MORE!


----------



## babygirlLAH (Dec 13, 2013)

I need to join this board. My lipstick stash used to contain only drugstore stuff till it got replaced by Mac and other higher end products this year. Now I have over 32 Mac lipsticks and that doesn't even count the bu I bought. Smh. Biggest regret was buying any of the lipsticks from AAO. I got sushi kiss thinking "I know this won't work right out the tube but maybe I'll mix it with something and make it work?" Did it work out? Nope, I looked just as dead as when I tried on nude from riri fall (and I bought a back up of it!!). So now they just sit in my drawer. I'm gonna try real hard to not buy anything till the malificent collection comes. Even then im gonna try to limit myself on how much I buy from it.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 13, 2013)

I've also noticed I have many colors that are so bright and stand out that I won't wear them every day so I will take much longer to go through them. Therefore I MUST stop buying over-the-top lipsticks until I've used some of the ones I have. It's better to spend on stuff I'll use everyday! 
  I resisted the Rihanna collections so I'm feeling pretty pleased about that! I'm also not buying anything from Punk Couture and probably not from Magnetic Nudes either. 
  I'm spending more on skincare and other brands too (which I know is still spending, but at least it's varied and I may be able to get through those things). My main reason why I want to limit buying is because I buy makeup to use, not to collect, so I don't want to feel I have enough makeup for several faces, lol!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 13, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I think that's the biggest thing we need to overcome... Not believing that "hype" translates into a "rare & irreplaceable" item! That is NOT so at all!!


  :nods: Chances are, there's a permanent item that's currently available that is very similar to that hyped-up, limited edition thing. Or you can remind yourself that Shiny New Permanent Thing (whatever it is) will still be there for the buying later, that you don't need it now if you have something similar already.  





> Also, I LOVE the idea of rewarding yourself with a purchase for other goal achievements! And creating swap threads to purge things we really don't use! Great great motivation ladies!


  Oh, definitely!  Another idea would be to treat yourself to an item on your birthday, whenever it comes around.  





ma146rina said:


> I think i need a little of anti-enabling power over here.Riri holiday will launch where i live and i reasonably need to skip the lipsticks.I mean i have ruby woo(and how much different is really riri?),a ton of fuchsia lipsticks that i wear twice a year and i really don't believe that BGRR will look good on me(nc20-25).AND i even want the bag,i mean come on 32 euros for a makeup bag made in China,makes no sense.Still want it though.HELPPPPP


  SKIIIIIIPPPPP! The RiRi collections are extremely overhyped, I'm telling you. And Ruby Woo and RiRi Woo are pretty similar. And you don't need fuschia lippies, especially if you know you're not going to wear them.  If you really want or need a makeup bag of some kind, my suggestion is to go on Etsy and look around there. There are loads of them, and for less than what you'd spend on the RiRi bag, and you'll be supporting People Who Make Things Themselves. :nods:


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been okay in not buying for a few days, but it gets tough. That's one reason I started to step away from MAC. Someone would post that an item was a "must have" and I just had to have it! It's also helping me to watch YouTubers that don't buy tons of new things every month. That way I see that they're getting a lot of use out of maybe 5 new things, and it inspires me to find new ways to use my stuff. I think my next beauty purchase will be a set of the Real Techniques brushes-I could do a lot more if I had some better eye brushes.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 13, 2013)

I caved, fell for the hype, and stalked down Pleasure Bomb from Riri. Guess what? It is an exact color dupe for Revlon Cherries in the Snow. I mean Revlon has had that shade for what, like 50 years? But luckily I didn't pay for it - I returned an early Christmas gift I received and used the store credit to get the Riri lipstick. But did I need it? Am I so happy I have it? Nope. Totally could have done without it.  Sometimes I wish Temptalia reviewed more drugstore lipstick so her dupes were not just all high-end. Would have saved me from that Riri lipstick if I new I had 3 almost exact dupes in my drawer.   I LOVE the idea of a basket for forgotten products to use! I'm going to do that starting immediately!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 13, 2013)

I also bought SLN. UGHHHHHH.  It is so hard to work with (not sure if it's the colour or the formula on me...maybe both). The Daydreaming eyeshadow was a big WIN. I should've bought 2 of those instead....

wait...what am I saying?!??

 I do love it though.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 13, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I've been okay in not buying for a few days, but it gets tough. That's one reason I started to step away from MAC. Someone would post that an item was a "must have" and I just had to have it! It's also helping me to watch YouTubers that don't buy tons of new things every month. That way I see that they're getting a lot of use out of maybe 5 new things, and it inspires me to find new ways to use my stuff. I think my next beauty purchase will be a set of the *Real Techniques brushes*-I could do a lot more if I had some better eye brushes.


 
  I bought the RT eye set brushes and they work pretty good!  The one blending/crease brush I use every day & the small 'accent' brush is really great for putting shadow under eyes!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 13, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I LOVE the idea of a basket for forgotten products to use! I'm going to do that starting immediately!


 
  Thank you for the dupe!  I just checked and UD Catfight looks like a passable dupe too.  Not a more cost effect version, but if you already have it, then you may not need PB.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 13, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Thank you for the dupe!  I just checked and UD Catfight looks like a passable dupe too.  Not a more cost effect version, but if you already have it, then you may not need PB.


  Oh, I have Catfight too. I should just return Pleasure Bomb. I mean seriously. I could get some nice eye cream or something instead.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 13, 2013)

Just joined I'm ready I have so many unused lipsticks and blushes because I'm always buying more i think I have every color in my collection now and if its not something different I can live without it


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 13, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Oh, I have Catfight too. I should just return Pleasure Bomb. I mean seriously. I could get some nice eye cream or something instead.


 
  Maybe swatch them side by side to be sure? But honestly, unless you wear really bright lipsticks all the time, then you could start early on our little project & return it for something you'll really use!


----------



## BriarRose (Dec 14, 2013)

Pixie, this is such a great idea! I am definitely in the camp of needing to be anti-enabled to buy rather than enabled to buy. Beyond the fact that money is tighter than it once was, I am plum out of storage space. That and I have more of some products than I will ever be able to use before they go bad (namely lipgloss).   I have been buying far less this year but still need to cut way back. It helped that I skipped all the Riri collections but I still need to make further changes. I rarely buy anything from my local CCO now. I used to spend obscene amounts of money there. When I have gone the last 4 months or so, I just buy a brush if I buy anything since I figure that is a more useful investment if I feel like I really want to buy something. I think I've bought a whopping two products in that timeframe-- an Archie's nail polish and a MES from the summer collection.  At this point I am thinking I will buy no more than 2 glosses from January to end of June and instead focus on using ones I have that I've never even opened. I am not sure what kind of collection specific goal to set. I'm thinking maybe just max of two items per release?  I skip some collections altogether already. I guess the exception for me could be the mineralized collections, since that is my favorite type of product. I could bump my limit to 3 or 4 for those.  My one big exclusion will be the Maleficent collection. I will likely buy all or nearly all of that. I am a Disney collector first and foremost when it comes to hobbies.  I had wanted two lipsticks and a lipgloss from Punk Couture but I am going to force myself just to get the Punk Couture lipstick only if I can, since I think that is best suited for me. Trying to start my more strict cut backs before the year is done.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 14, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Just joined I'm ready I have so many unused lipsticks and blushes because I'm always buying more i think I have every color in my collection now and if its not something different I can live without it


  I have the same issue... Grabbing everything & then end up getting backed up on new products... Then they get put away & some never used at all! What's the point in that?! And I don't think I need every shade of bright pink considering I won't wear a shade like that everyday. So even if there are slight variations it doesn't matter if it's not a shade I'll wear often. It's not like I'll say "I think I want the bright pink that leans a little more purple today!" Lol


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you for starting this thread.  I was about to buy something on Ulta this morning-/7:00am!! just because it was on sale...I even put 2 in my cart.. Then I had to spend 4.00 more to get the free shipping... But I stopped myself and logged off..


----------



## makeba (Dec 14, 2013)

I was speaking to my hubby about living a simple life and we both agreed that we need to prioritize our wants and need so we can live better and reduce our debt. He is more the pay on it type while I am the figure out how much to pay it off soon type. So I will limit my wants to one to two items from a collection that has things I know work and will use. I plan to post a bunch of goodies in the clearance bin for the lowest prices ever seen so that they go to good homes and gives me more space in my drawers so watch out for this some time in january.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 14, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> [COLOR=181818]I also bought SLN. UGHHHHHH.  It is so hard to work with (not sure if it's the colour or the formula on me...maybe both). The Daydreaming eyeshadow was a big WIN. I should've bought 2 of those instead....[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]wait...what am I saying?!??[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818] I do love it though.[/COLOR]


 I skipped the eye shadow because I am on a no eye shadow buy until I get through some of my pigments. I am thinking of getting it though because I realized the other day while going through my pigments and shadows looking for a coral that I do not have one. So at least if I cave, it'll be on something I don't already have a thousand different shade variations of. lol


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 14, 2013)

BriarRose said:


> I had wanted two lipsticks and a lipgloss from Punk Couture but I am going to force myself just to get the Punk Couture lipstick only if I can, since I think that is best suited for me. Trying to start my more strict cut backs before the year is done.


  Oh no, I didn't even see that MAC was doing a Maleficent collection. I'm a Disney collector too. I found a company called Funko that does these cute 4 inch figurines of Disney characters, and I'm now out of space. I found I didn't use many of the products I hoarded from VV, so maybe I can just stick to one powder or something.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 14, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Oh no, I didn't even see that MAC was doing a Maleficent collection. I'm a Disney collector too. I found a company called Funko that does these cute 4 inch figurines of Disney characters, and I'm now out of space. I found I didn't use many of the products I hoarded from VV, so maybe I can just stick to one powder or something.


   Do you mean Funko POP!  I love those... They are sooo cute!  I bought a bunch of the Walking Dead ones for my co-walkers for Christmas!  I think the Jiminey Cricket one is soo cute


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 14, 2013)

walkingdead said:


> Do you mean Funko POP! I love those... They are sooo cute! I bought a bunch of the Walking Dead ones for my co-walkers for Christmas! I think the Jiminey Cricket one is soo cute


  Yes! I love those so much. I think I've bought 20 this year, and I'm completely out of space. I don't have Jiminey yet, but I have most of the Disney princesses, a few superheroes/villains, the Beatles, and some of the Adventure time ones. I'm completely addicted.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok. I'm definitely in. Currently I have 4 BNIB eyeshadow palettes sitting on my vanity that I've purchased in the last month. We're not going to go into the number of unopened lippies.   I'm trying to make a realistic commitment, though. I'm thinking a limit of 6 new products a month (2 eye products, 2 face products, and 2 lip products)  - but that still seems like a lot. What do you guys think?


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 14, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Yes! I love those so much. I think I've bought 20 this year, and I'm completely out of space. I don't have Jiminey yet, but I have most of the Disney princesses, a few superheroes/villains, the Beatles, and some of the Adventure time ones. I'm completely addicted.


  LOL!! How could you be not be addicted!! They are sooo cute.   Send me a pic of your collection.  I can appreciate it!  I was going to buy Loki  but my Twin sister already did!


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> My nail polish collection has also grown to 300+, so I'm going to be cleaning some out when I move. I'm also going to make an inventory of them based on color, as I'm pretty sure I don't need any more purples or blues for a lifetime! Since I'm planning on entering a more conservative career after I finish my degree, I'm going to go on a mission to find unique, work-safe colors instead!


  I'm happy to suggest some unique work safe colors, and to take some of the bright bold non-work-appropriate colors off of your hands.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 14, 2013)

K girls, help me convince myself I can return PB. I swatched and I have 5+ extremely similar lippies. Even if fuchsia is a great lippie color, I'm never gonna want one that's specifically matte. I always add a gloss. So my 3 almost identical dupes and 5+ close dupes should cover it, right? $16.50 is a lot for something that isn't unique. I could return and get a Bare Minerals Ready eye duo, Origins GinZing eye cream, or a Mac product.    Give me your opinions!


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 14, 2013)

This is a great Idea & would love to add that when I first started wearing MU I use to buy everything in sight, lipsticks, eyeshadows, brushes...once I discovered what looks best on me...my stash greatly became reduced....i had a ton of Nars & Mac blushes & once i figured out that really glittery things higlighted my pores & made my skin look worse I only switched to Matte blushes & once I found my universal look Bronzer which goes with every lip color I literarly have one blush left....same thing with E/S I had so much Ugh it was Nasueating...I found colors that complimented my skin tone &  that complimented my bright lipstick collection. I know this was long & does not contain much periods if any...Lol but this tip in the last year have helped me a lot....find what works for you & stick to it:encore:


----------



## Kaori (Dec 14, 2013)

For those who have tons of makeup, you need to put it on display and not hide it in drawers, then you will be overwhelmed and wont buy new stuff  Because out off sight, out of mind and you buy duplicates.
  And try to get rid of credit cards. I found it on myself, that when I buy with someone else's money, I spend much more than when I would have to buy it with my own money =)


----------



## IHughes (Dec 14, 2013)

Even the MUA at the MAC stand was suggesting I get stuff different to what I already have! It's silly to have 6 similar lippies only I can tell the difference.  I know want to concentrate on getting new stuff and skincare that I don't have!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 14, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I skipped the eye shadow because I am on a no eye shadow buy until I get through some of my pigments. I am thinking of getting it though because I realized the other day while going through my pigments and shadows looking for a coral that I do not have one. So at least if I cave, it'll be on something I don't already have a thousand different shade variations of. lol


  I swear I'm not trying to enable, but it is gorgeous on and has a great texture. If you don't have a colour like it, I would consider it.  I use it w/expensive pink and blend it well and on my blue/grey eyes it looks amazing. For me, that's a more 'natural look' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I wear it a lot. I Think the name of the game so to speak is not only if you don' t have a colour like it, it's if you will get the appropriate amount of wear out of something.  For me it was a win!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 14, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> I'm trying to make a realistic commitment, though. I'm thinking a limit of 6 new products a month (2 eye products, 2 face products, and 2 lip products) - but that still seems like a lot. What do you guys think?


  It seems like a lot, but how much do you currently buy?  I think the idea here is to realistically cut back and for each person that's different.  I think it also helps to go through your stash and figure out if there's a colour(s) that you are currently missing that you've been searching for - that way you can narrow it down and not buy so many of the same shade.  I mean, what's the point of buying new lippies if you usually buy the same shade(s), etc?  You may as well save up that cash for something you really want and splurge.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 14, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Give me your opinions!


 
  C'mon girl, you got this!  Return the dang thing and be done with it!  Go buy something that will get a lot of love!  PB is too pretty to sit in a drawer unused. Get thee to MAC!


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 14, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> C'mon girl, you got this!  Return the dang thing and be done with it!  Go buy something that will get a lot of love!  PB is too pretty to sit in a drawer unused. Get thee to MAC!


  OMG do not return PB please there are many females on here who would love to purchase this from you.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 14, 2013)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> OMG do not return PB please there are many females on here who would love to purchase this from you.


  Even if I've already tried it on? And I would want my money back, so someone would have to pay full price plus shipping, plus whatever fee PayPal would charge me. You think someone would buy it?


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 14, 2013)

I need to join this thread!!  My mother seriously wants me to take an OCD class lol.  I have no holes in my makeup and polish stashes. I do not need anything! Except mybe a new liquid eyeliner pen.  NOTHING else.  Unless its a repromoted of an older color that I want and don't have I'm not gonna buy anything!  ( except VG riri and maleficent). I bought both oz palettes, the Ariel pallette, UD anarchy palette , , naked 3, and her cocoa quad from riri, Ariel and jasmine quads and I havent even used ANY of them yet!!!  I had 1 blush last year now I have over 20 Have almost 100 lipsticks , tons of lip balms, almost 100 lg, 40 lip liners , lots of single eyeshades, lots of eyeliners.... 4 bb creams , 4 open mascara and like 15 sample ones... I prob have 1000 nail polishes.   I need help.  I may allow myself beauty tools ( good flat iron , hair dryer, maybe a clairsonic), hair treatments, nail files , etc.  I'm not gonna say no buy , but def a low but 2014!


----------



## Kaori (Dec 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'm not gonna say no buy , but def a low but 2014!


WOW o.o you can open a store!  But seriously, that collection will last you a long long time =) But at least nail polishes have super long shelf life, so you wont need to throw them out ^^ just don't buy more! You can divert your OCD into making a list/database/spreadsheet of all the stuff you have, putting it on pretty display so you can admire it and wont forget what you have =) And always take deep breath and count to 10 when you want to buy something and doublecheck your spreadsheet if you don't already have something similar. Diverting your purchases to clothing and accessories is also good idea, unless you have ay too many of those as well =)


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey everyone! It's so refreshing to see so many people on board with this idea. Now that I'm done with RiRi, which I may have went a little overboard with, I can fully commit now. I look forward taking on this challenge with you lovely ladies!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 14, 2013)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you for starting this thread.  I was about to buy something on Ulta this morning-/7:00am!! just because it was on sale...I even put 2 in my cart.. Then I had to spend 4.00 more to get the free shipping... But I stopped myself and logged off..


  Great control! That "free shipping" trap has gotten all of us at one time or another! Recognizing the unrealistic lure of free shipping when it just means we buy more is an awesome step in the right direction!! Proud of you!   





makeba said:


> I was speaking to my hubby about living a simple life and we both agreed that we need to prioritize our wants and need so we can live better and reduce our debt. He is more the pay on it type while I am the figure out how much to pay it off soon type. So I will limit my wants to one to two items from a collection that has things I know work and will use. I plan to post a bunch of goodies in the clearance bin for the lowest prices ever seen so that they go to good homes and gives me more space in my drawers so watch out for this some time in january.


  We'll definitely keep an eye out for your sale! Maybe a chance for someone to get something they've been wanting without resorting to paying over retail. Clearance bin will be a good solution for a lot of us! Great goal!  





NaomiH said:


> I skipped the eye shadow because I am on a no eye shadow buy until I get through some of my pigments. I am thinking of getting it though because I realized the other day while going through my pigments and shadows looking for a coral that I do not have one. So at least if I cave, it'll be on something I don't already have a thousand different shade variations of. lol


  We all love makeup & filling in holes is definitely OK! Its fantastic that you can recognize what you're missing and what you have too much of. That deserves an award in itself! Get that eyeshadow... You've earned it!   





thejwlife said:


> Ok. I'm definitely in. Currently I have 4 BNIB eyeshadow palettes sitting on my vanity that I've purchased in the last month. We're not going to go into the number of unopened lippies.   I'm trying to make a realistic commitment, though. I'm thinking a limit of 6 new products a month (2 eye products, 2 face products, and 2 lip products)  - but that still seems like a lot. What do you guys think?


  For me, it helps to have a guideline. Its the best way for me to force myself to be more selective. Make sure your goal is realistic for you...or you'll never stick w it. Only you know what you can commit to. Maybe you can start w 6 products a month and try to cut that limit down to a smaller number after 3 months or so?! That way its a gradual change. Good luck! We're here for you!   





LinenWhite7 said:


> K girls, help me convince myself I can return PB. I swatched and I have 5+ extremely similar lippies. Even if fuchsia is a great lippie color, I'm never gonna want one that's specifically matte. I always add a gloss. So my 3 almost identical dupes and 5+ close dupes should cover it, right? $16.50 is a lot for something that isn't unique. I could return and get a Bare Minerals Ready eye duo, Origins GinZing eye cream, or a Mac product.    Give me your opinions!


  I agree that you don't need it. But don't return it. You can easily get your money back in the clearance bin! Lots of ladies are looking for that lipstick & they are easily sanatized.   A couple of other posts I loved... @BreeMakeupGeek finding what works & doesn't work for you is a perfect way to curb spending! Thanks for that tip!  @Kaori displaying your makeup (or in my case making a spreadsheet inventory of my collection) has gone VERY far in helping me realize just how much I have and what a large percentage of my collection has gone unloved!  And counting to 10 before making that spur of the moment purchase is huge! Sometimes I'll add things into a cart and then let it sit for a day. It really gives me a chance to think out my purchase. When I do that I almost NEVER complete my purchase! And sticking to original, well thought out lists for LE collections has helped me a lot too. If it didn't make the list, I have been refusing to add to my cart just because I'm caught up in the LE haul frenzy! And NO going back during restocks unless I missed something from my original list... No getting talked into additional purchases just because of the pretty pictures!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 14, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Hey everyone! It's so refreshing to see so many people on board with this idea. Now that I'm done with RiRi, which I may have went a little overboard with, I can fully commit now. I look forward taking on this challenge with you lovely ladies!


  Heck yeah!!! So glad we talked about this and followed through! Putting your commitment down in writing really gives it a bigger sense of purpose! Now I'm not just low-buying for ME but to support & inspire all the others that have stepped up to make this commitment to themselves! At first I was feeling apprehensive but now I feel empowered! We're going to do this girl!


----------



## prettygirl8 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm in! I went from having a little makeup to a full collection in only one year. My goal is to limit myself to 10 items from Jan. 2014 - Black Friday week 2014. I can buy staples (nail polish remover, top coat, eye shadow primer, etc.) when I use products up and that won't count against my 10 items.

  Goal: I will only have ONE of each item that I need - one blush, one black pencil eyeliner, one nude lipstick, etc. I love variety but I currently have more makeup than faces to put it on.

  I might have to move across the country in a few months so I don't want more than I currently have.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 14, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Even if I've already tried it on? And I would want my money back, so someone would have to pay full price plus shipping, plus whatever fee PayPal would charge me. You think someone would buy it?


  You could always list it and see what happens?  Maybe just list your pricing justification so peeps know you aren't out to make a profit, you just want to recoup your losses. Honestly, I do think someone will buy it from you  I see lipsticks on blog sales all the time


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow PixieDancer! I just looked up your FB profile - you are smoking hot!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 14, 2013)

Kaori said:


> WOW o.o you can open a store!  But seriously, that collection will last you a long long time =) But at least nail polishes have super long shelf life, so you wont need to throw them out ^^ just don't buy more! You can divert your OCD into making a list/database/spreadsheet of all the stuff you have, putting it on pretty display so you can admire it and wont forget what you have =) And always take deep breath and count to 10 when you want to buy something and doublecheck your spreadsheet if you don't already have something similar. Diverting your purchases to clothing and accessories is also good idea, unless you have ay too many of those as well =)


  I love the spreadsheet idea. I'm going to do that.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 14, 2013)

hello ladies!
  i'm also joining the thread! i've been relatively good lately...no wait a minute, when i think about it maybe not! with all the different companies and places to buy makeup, one purchase here, one there, really adds up!
  i've stopped reading the collections threads as religiously, which has helped a lot, since i miss out on a bit of the hype...but i also sometimes miss the launches, and the really hot items.
  i like the idea someone posted about setting up a drawer or pouch with a few products that are rotated each week so that i actually end up using the products i already have instead of reaching for whatever is at the top or is the newest.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> Ok. I'm definitely in. Currently I have 4 BNIB eyeshadow palettes sitting on my vanity that I've purchased in the last month. We're not going to go into the number of unopened lippies.   I'm trying to make a realistic commitment, though. I'm thinking a limit of 6 new products a month (2 eye products, 2 face products, and 2 lip products)  - but that still seems like a lot. What do you guys think?


  Definitely be realistic, but I would suggest being stricter with palettes and lippies than other products, given you have so much to go through?  





LinenWhite7 said:


> K girls, help me convince myself I can return PB. I swatched and I have 5+ extremely similar lippies. Even if fuchsia is a great lippie color, I'm never gonna want one that's specifically matte. I always add a gloss. So my 3 almost identical dupes and 5+ close dupes should cover it, right? $16.50 is a lot for something that isn't unique. I could return and get a Bare Minerals Ready eye duo, Origins GinZing eye cream, or a Mac product.    Give me your opinions!


  You can either return it and buy something you know you'll use, or sell it in the Clearance Bin, to recoup your loss (and give someone the chance to get a product they missed out on), and then use the money made to buy something you know you'll use. IMO, it's a win-win either way.  





Naughtyp said:


> I need to join this thread!!  My mother seriously wants me to take an OCD class lol.  I have no holes in my makeup and polish stashes. I do not need anything! Except mybe a new liquid eyeliner pen.  NOTHING else.  Unless its a repromoted of an older color that I want and don't have I'm not gonna buy anything!  ( except VG riri and maleficent). I bought both oz palettes, the Ariel pallette, UD anarchy palette , , naked 3, and her cocoa quad from riri, Ariel and jasmine quads and I havent even used ANY of them yet!!!  I had 1 blush last year now I have over 20 Have almost 100 lipsticks , tons of lip balms, almost 100 lg, 40 lip liners , lots of single eyeshades, lots of eyeliners.... 4 bb creams , 4 open mascara and like 15 sample ones... I prob have 1000 nail polishes.   I need help.  I may allow myself beauty tools ( good flat iron , hair dryer, maybe a clairsonic), hair treatments, nail files , etc.  I'm not gonna say no buy , but def a low but 2014!


  That's a LOT of stuff! And yes, that will last you quite a while.  That's another good idea: use the money you'd otherwise spend on makeup to invest in tools you'll use for a long time, if you need to upgrade/replace something.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 15, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Even if I've already tried it on? And I would want my money back, so someone would have to pay full price plus shipping, plus whatever fee PayPal would charge me. You think someone would buy it?


  OMG yes...people have blog sales all the time with items they've only used once...especially hot ticket items like this one! I've sold tons of stuff this way.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion [@]shellygrrl[/@]. I should definitely be a lot more strict in those areas with regards to the purchases I make. I have a few more days to set my goals. Going to look over my collection and then decide what I can realistically do.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 15, 2013)

prettygirl8 said:


> I'm in! I went from having a little makeup to a full collection in only one year. My goal is to limit myself to 10 items from Jan. 2014 - Black Friday week 2014. I can buy staples (nail polish remover, top coat, eye shadow primer, etc.) when I use products up and that won't count against my 10 items.
> 
> Goal: I will only have ONE of each item that I need - one blush, one black pencil eyeliner, one nude lipstick, etc. I love variety but I currently have more makeup than faces to put it on.
> 
> ...


  Setting the goal and sharing it really helps - hope you come back and do that!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 15, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Wow PixieDancer! I just looked up your FB profile - you are smoking hot!!!   :eyelove:


  Awww thank you doll! *blushes*   @AudreyC great advice all around! And I absolutely LOVE the idea of the " reward" system rather than a quantity goal! Using each new item at least 3 times before another purchase!!! Great idea! You may have things you LOVE and don't even know it! Definitely makes it easier to skip when you are loving the things you already have!  TEAM Buy Less. Enjoy More!!!   I love our group... In case you didn't already know! *winkwink*


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 15, 2013)

[@]audrey c[/@] thanks! It did seem like a lot. In my head I'm still trying to find a way to cut back without missing out on anything - if that makes sense. I'm going to start going through my collection today. I did make a big step a few weeks ago and I organized a bunch of things that I had just thrown in a 'new products' drawer. It gave me a shock to see that I was running out of room in my Alex drawers. I never thought that would happen.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 15, 2013)

So, so many great ideas! Thanks ladies! My PB is currently up for sale and I've had a few people interested. I'm eyeing the Cargo Meet Me in Paris eye palette that's at Ulta today for $20 but I think I might rather get some skin care.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I'm going to need to buy *less than *one item per collection...well, at least when it comes to MAC. they just have too many collections. i mean don't they have three collections launching on boxing day? so three items per collection would put me at nine items, which would be a sneaky way of bypassing the low-buy...

  the other brands i am usually better at resisting, but in reality, i don't NEED any new makeup next year, with the exception of mascara replacements.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 15, 2013)

You're exactly right, I think moving away from mac to a different make is always healthy because they don't have as many limited edition collections. If you plan to buy from every MAC collection even if just one item it'll be a LOT!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 15, 2013)

wooooow this thread is perfect and must've been reading my mind lol. i was just tellin my sister in 2014 im gonna slow up on makeup becuz im gettin overwhelmed wit shyt i've had since spring/summer that i've yet to even open n touch and im just adding more to the pot. i got a whole handful of vampy lip colors i've barely wore yet i was debatin on gettin the punk couture coll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 uggggggh!!! the madness needs to stop. im gonna limit myself to a certain budget a month or something. i gotta do better cuz shyt is just gettin redundant in my stash and i end up giving it away!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 15, 2013)

IHughes said:


> You're exactly right, I think moving away from mac to a different make is always healthy because they don't have as many limited edition collections. If you plan to buy from every MAC collection even if just one item it'll be a LOT!


  I never really got much into MAC, perhaps because it is not in Sephora. But three collections on boxing day is madness.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 15, 2013)

I guess when I was setting the goal of three items per collection, I had the bigger collections in mind. The ones with multiple skin finishes and multiple lipsticks and multiple eyeshadows. Not the smaller collections that they rollout every month or so. So basically, I plan to set a goal of no more than three items per large collection and 1-2 items max for the smaller collections. If that makes more sense! Because it is really important to clarify your goal. And setting a monthly budget might even be a better idea than that. When I started this thread I had the large collections in my head. The ones that I buy everything from out of fear of missing out! So three items seemed like a very tough but realistic goal for those! I'm glad we've started this dialogue early. That gives me some time to really fine-tune my mission before the first of the year!


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 15, 2013)

So I am really feeling AudreyC's comment about using something a few times before adding to your collection. With that being said I have alread planned to use my Restores Dazzle at least 3 times this week. Here goes nothing...


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm loving the spread sheet idea - but I'm so, so scared.  I've gotten quite a few items as gifts too, so I think I'd need to take that into consideration when making the lists.

  Another thing that I've been thinking a lot about is this - I've been considering going to make up school part time for a few years now.  Instead of buying up loads of make up, wouldn't that $$ be better spent on that goal?  I think yes.  

  With the $$ that I'm saving on not buying, I can also do a lesson with my wedding make up artist one on one.  I can work on learning and perfecting new techniques rather than just acquiring and acquiring new products.   

  In this way, I can be funneling the $ into my passion (makeup) while not acquiring more products.  Win/Win!


----------



## Kaori (Dec 15, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I'm loving the spread sheet idea - but I'm so, so scared.  I've gotten quite a few items as gifts too, so I think I'd need to take that into consideration when making the lists.
> 
> Another thing that I've been thinking a lot about is this - I've been considering going to make up school part time for a few years now.  Instead of buying up loads of make up, wouldn't that $$ be better spent on that goal?  I think yes.
> 
> ...


These kinds of budgeting spreadsheets could help with your goal =)
  https://drive.google.com/previewtemplate?id=0AqSw5UvrxNaFdFRHNFlkbzEtR2xXNWJCS0JNRTZNdEE&mode=public
  http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/personal-monthly-budget-spreadsheet-TC010073882.aspx
  http://christianpf.com/10-free-household-budget-spreadsheets/


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 15, 2013)

Kaori said:


> These kinds of budgeting spreadsheets could help with your goal =)
> https://drive.google.com/previewtemplate?id=0AqSw5UvrxNaFdFRHNFlkbzEtR2xXNWJCS0JNRTZNdEE&mode=public
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/personal-monthly-budget-spreadsheet-TC010073882.aspx
> http://christianpf.com/10-free-household-budget-spreadsheets/


  Very helpful! Thanks for posting this! I love how we're gathering so much useful info in one place!!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 15, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> *Don't cheat on that spreadsheet woman!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I SO agree. Most of us have already done far too much rationalizing - time to just be brutally honest about how much money there is in the collection. Some may be gifts, but I don't see spending a giftcard on makeup or asking for specific items as different from spending. Not really - often we chose to receive that and just financed it with someone else's money.

  Disclaimer: My educational background is finance and I have financial planning and various securities designations so I'm really passionate about people's financial security. I say this only because I've seen so many financial plans get derailed with unthinking, small purchases that add up to a crap ton of spending over time. It doesn't seem like a big deal to buy a $20 lipstick or $10 nail polish or a few palettes. Until it's done 50 or 100 times and suddenly we're talking about real money. 

  I am in no way being judgmental about loving or buying makeup - it's my vice too and like all of us I have more than I need. I've bought a lot lately and I want to just pause now, have fun getting to know my new additions and figuring out what I can do with them. I'm dreaming of a big trip with my family this coming summer, and I'm going to be tough on myself because it's ridiculously easy to spend a thousand dollars (or two...or more) on makeup and skincare without meaning to a bit at a time without even realizing it. That's why I'm spreadsheet girl. Not only does it force me to be honest, but it keeps me in control. 

  I think it's great that you're thinking of stepping back and investing in training instead of more makeup. Not only does that open up a potential new career path for you but I'm sure you'd figure out lots of new ways to work with what you already have.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 15, 2013)

Not only is this thread helping me with my make up spending but it's helping me cut back on my spending habits on clothes and shoes!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 15, 2013)

walkingdead said:


> Not only is this thread helping me with my make up spending but it's helping me cut back on my spending habits on clothes and shoes!


  I think that's going to be the surprise side effect of this thread... once you force yourself to be aware and accountable for your spending, it's almost certain to bleed into all our spending habits... Of course that's my secret wish and you've given me hope with your post!!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 15, 2013)

walkingdead said:


> Not only is this thread helping me with my make up spending but *it's helping me cut back on my spending habits on clothes and shoes*!


  Now that is hard for me! I think I'm just addicted to retail in general


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 15, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Now that is hard for me! I think I'm just addicted to retail in general


  We can all start one step at a time....with everyone's support we can succeed!!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 15, 2013)

walkingdead said:


> We can all start one step at a time....with everyone's support we can succeed!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 15, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I SO agree. Most of us have already done far too much rationalizing - time to just be brutally honest about how much money there is in the collection. Some may be gifts, but I don't see spending a giftcard on makeup or asking for specific items as different from spending. Not really - often we chose to receive that and just financed it with someone else's money.
> 
> Disclaimer: My educational background is finance and I have financial planning and various securities designations so I'm really passionate about people's financial security. I say this only because I've seen so many financial plans get derailed with unthinking, small purchases that add up to a crap ton of spending over time. It doesn't seem like a big deal to buy a $20 lipstick or $10 nail polish or a few palettes. Until it's done 50 or 100 times and suddenly we're talking about real money.
> 
> ...


 
  Most of the time it is me suggesting my own gifts, so it's so true that I am financing my items with other people's $.  That cash could be better off saved or funneled into something meaningful as we've been discussing.  Too much of a good thing is just that - too much.  I'm curious about some of the other responses on here (not that I'm judging) - are we really better off if we just push those funds not spent on makeup into more consumer goods?  Is that really an effective goal?  I guess it depends on our individual circumstances, our own personal goals, etc.  Again, not judging, but I'm trying to make sense of my own goals to make them more concrete.  Honestly, I don't need more of anything - clothes, makeup, shoes, bags, etc, etc.  The list goes on and on.  I have more than enough stuff for myself and about 15 girls.  So it really is about having your 'stuff' work for you, and not the other way around.  

  I'm not sure if people are up for it, but I'm so interested in other people's collections.  I might post up my spreadsheet findings when I'm finished tallying the damage.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 15, 2013)

I really hope I can restrain myself with the spring collections... I know there will be some stuff that's going to tempt me, looking at the Nars blushes and the one from the YSL spring collection.
  I just had to buy a new phone after my ''old'' one randomly decided to stop working. (it was only a few months old!) So there goes my xmas money that I had planned to use for makeup purchases next year. Sigh.
  I broke down and ordered the Laura Mercier powder I had been thinking about for weeks (and thought I had talked myself out of successfully). Of course, that was hours before my phone stopped working, I surely wouldn't have bought it if I had known I have to buy a new phone!


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 15, 2013)

I broke down as well & ordered 5 lipsticks & how do I justify it, in my head, I tell self well you narrowed it down to 5 from 9 & 1 was a gift & 2 were a must as they are LE, addiction is no joke....baby steps.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I really hope I can restrain myself with the spring collections... I know there will be some stuff that's going to tempt me, looking at the Nars blushes and the one from the YSL spring collection.
> I just had to buy a new phone after my ''old'' one randomly decided to stop working. (it was only a few months old!) So there goes my xmas money that I had planned to use for makeup purchases next year. Sigh.
> I broke down and ordered the Laura Mercier powder I had been thinking about for weeks (and thought I had talked myself out of successfully). Of course, that was hours before my phone stopped working, I surely wouldn't have bought it if I had known I have to buy a new phone!
> I know you can do it doll! I'm sure you have a HUGE stash of blushes that can use your love. Try to resist by using some of your unloved blushes!
> ...


  Ok missy.... you're going to be one of our tougher projects I can tell! HeeHee
  Ok, no more lippies for you for a month! Now go sit in the corner and hide your credit cards! LOL


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 15, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I'll be honest, I am hoping that the control I force myself to show for my makeup spending will spill into my spending in other areas. I do feel my makeup addiction is the most serious because each item is not a huge dent all by itself. But it adds up quick! When I'm spending $ on a higher dollar item, I tend to give it the thought it deserves. But I'd much rather skip a makeup collection or 2 and reward myself with a great quality pair of shoes that will last a long time.* I guess for me it's about focusing on limiting my spending, saving more money, and only splurging when something is "splurge worthy!"* But you're right. We don't want to distract from our goal! The last thing I want to do is curb a makeup addiction and turn it into a purse (or similar) addiction. I think what I'm going to do is every collection that I purchase below my goal limit, I'll put $5 for each skipped item into a "splurge envelope" to use for something else in another category that I might otherwise skip or feel guilty about buying for myself. That way if there's something I have my eye on (hello MK purse), I will be more likely to force myself to cut back... to gain another desired reward!


  This. 

  Yes - if it's something you are coveting and really working hard to save for, it makes it so satisfying to finally purchase that thing.  I think for the amount of collections MAC churns out, for me the thought that each purchase deserves just isn't there.  And one high quality item that you had to really work towards is worth so much more valuable in the long run than yet another ___________ that you may have a million of.  Each time you see that thing that you worked hard for it reminds you of your dedication. 

  I love your idea of the splurge envelope.  Redirecting those funds towards your one coveted item will keep you focused on the big goal!  I read in a book a similar idea  - every time you stop yourself from making a purchase, you take those funds and put them into your 'big goal' fund.  I think that only works if you are using real money and not credit cards though - there's no point putting $ into your big goal fund if it'll have interest lol.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 16, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> This.
> 
> Yes - if it's something you are coveting and really working hard to save for, it makes it so satisfying to finally purchase that thing.  I think for the amount of collections MAC churns out, for me the thought that each purchase deserves just isn't there.  And one high quality item that you had to really work towards is worth so much more valuable in the long run than yet another ___________ that you may have a million of.  Each time you see that thing that you worked hard for it reminds you of your dedication.
> 
> I love your idea of the splurge envelope.  *Redirecting those funds towards your one coveted item will keep you focused on the big goal!*  I read in a book a similar idea  - every time you stop yourself from making a purchase, you take those funds and put them into your 'big goal' fund.  I think that only works if you are using real money and not credit cards though - there's no point putting $ into your big goal fund if it'll have interest lol.


  I did this last year to save up for a new macbook....instead of my impulse makeup buys I would save the money towards my goal and in 6 months I had enough. It feels good to know it went towards something I will use every day instead of a bunch of little items I forget in a drawer because the next LE item comes by.


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thankyou PixieDancer for creating this thread! I'm setting a monthly budget, that I intend to stick to! My makeup stash is outta control!!


----------



## jennyap (Dec 16, 2013)

I am so in.  I’m another who had little to no makeup not that long ago (around 18 months). Then found Mac and Specktra and boom, my collection exploded. It’s still small compared to many I hear about, but I probably only do a full face of makeup 3 times a week, so if I’m honest it’s more than enough already.   My limits for Mac LE will be similar to Pixie’s – max 3 items per large collection, 1 per small collection. I will let that be an average, so if there are say 2 things I really really want from one small collection, that’s allowed as long as I entirely skip another. No backups ever. If I miss out on something I want (sold out) I will let it go and won’t hunt it down in the CB etc. I pretty much stick to this last part already, but it’s good to commit to it in writing.   Then thinking more specifically:   Lipsticks (Mac) – I am just about maxed out on bright lipsticks, which I never used to wear at all and only got into this year. The hole in my collection is in the professional/office friendly mid-tone range, so no more than one in four lipsticks I buy should be a bright. Total no more than one per month.  Lipgloss (any brand) – need to be super strict about these. I have about 20 now, and don’t wear them often, plus I know I’m getting one of the Bare Minerals sets for Christmas. So max 2 for the year, just so I don’t feel I’ll miss out if there’s something amazing, but in reality I’ll try stick to none.  Lipliner (any) – no real limits, as this is a definite gap in my collection. But I just picked up my first couple, and need to figure out how often I will realistically use them before I buy more.  Eyeshadow (Mac) – absolute max 2 singles per month, and at least one third should be permanent. No new paint pots until I hit pan on one. No powder shadows I can’t depot. No pre-made palettes. This might sound like a lot, but I bought over 30 singles this year, plus 5 Mac palettes and at least 8 non-Mac palettes, so it’s a big cut!   Mascara (any) – need to get down to no more than 4 open at any one time. I like to use different formulas for different occasions/looks, and it’s nice to have space to keep favourites going alongside trying new things, but 4 is plenty. In other words replacements only, and I have a few to get through before I’m even allowed that.   Eyeliner (any) – can add a gold, a nude/fleshtone, and a black gel liner to my collection, and that’s it.   Mineralize – absolutely no MES or MSF. As pretty as they are, there are only a couple I use regularly, and I hate that I can’t depot them.   Highlighter (any) – only 1 all year, and that’s just to allow me to get a HG product if it comes along. I actually have more than I can ever use.   Foundation (any) – can add one new formula, then replacements only.   Blush (Mac) – I have a few, but feel like this is a relatively gappy part of my collection, so I will be a bit more generous with myself here, although I will still think carefully about how any new purchases fit with what I already have. Probably allow up to 6 Mac blushes – again though, want a decent proportion to be perm, say half. I also want to try a NARS blush this year for sure.   Non-Mac – Dior is my other main weakness, but I will limit myself to only 1 palette for the year, and 3 other items. UD Naked 3 is also allowed. There are a few things I want to try from other brands aside from those already mentioned, and will no doubt be a few others crop up throughout the year – I will allow myself one every three months if and only if I have stuck to my other limits.   Exceptions – I’m not starting until after the Punk Couture, Magnetic Nude and Huggables collections, even though they will probably not launch until January here, as I’ve already mentally committed to these, so I’m working on a US timetable! Also any like-for-like replacements don’t count towards my limits.   Nail polish – that’s a separate addiction LOL!   The short version: 12 Mac lipsticks 2 lipglosses 24 eyeshadow singles 3 eyeliners 1 highlighter 1 foundation 6 Mac blushes 1 NARS blush 1 Dior palette 3 Dior other items UD Naked 3 6 other non-Mac items  = 61 new items in total for 2014. I’ll actually round that down to 60, i.e. 5 per month.   Although they are still pretty generous, I think having these limits set down will be a big help mentally.   Plus my wallet will thank me for sure! Even without putting exact prices on things, seeing that 60 things would be a major reduction from this year’s spending tells me that I paid out a LOT of money in 2013. I don’t regret it, but I do need to slow down.


----------



## jennyap (Dec 16, 2013)

Oops, sorry for the essay!!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 16, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oops, sorry for the essay!!


  Not at all - I think committing ourselves to our goals is really helpful. Then we can all help each other stay on track. I'm going to come back and update as I cross items off my list (for instance, bought X and Y, now down to eight products for the year).

  Ten items doesn't seem like much in a year, but I backed up my staples during recent sales so I don't think I'll run out of much for quite awhile.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 16, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Great resources - so helpful! Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My husband is very easy going too. He's also a good gauge, because he wouldn't say a word about what I spend (we each have our own discretionary money) unless it really seemed odd to him. I think it's important to respect joint financial goals; I've seen lots of couples go the mat over money. One is a saver and sticks to the budget and the other doesn't, and it causes serious problems. I've coached my own kids to be very careful about the financial habits of potential partners, because one partner can and often does take both into a sea of debt. I'm not at all suggesting you've done this, but it's important that we factor agreements with our partners into our buying. As much as we love it, this is just makeup.

  I think you're right about the consumer spending. I don't comment when I see it, but there are lots of references on the site about 'money saved' when an item is skipped. Well, it's only saved if it's actually put away into an account and left alone. Spending it on something else doesn't count as saving. I do think that lots of us enjoy shopping/collecting and that makeup is just a symptom of that. It's easy to shift from makeup to nail polish to purses to something else and not really address what the root cause of the behaviour is.

  I understand this too well. It took me a long time to retrain myself and I feel like I've slipped back a bit recently. I'm fortunate to be in a place where I can afford it, but that doesn't make it better. I'm still wasting money that I work very hard to earn.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 16, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I'll be honest, I am hoping that the control I force myself to show for my makeup spending will spill into my spending in other areas. I do feel my makeup addiction is the most serious because each item is not a huge dent all by itself. But it adds up quick! When I'm spending $ on a higher dollar item, I tend to give it the thought it deserves. But I'd much rather skip a makeup collection or 2 and reward myself with a great quality pair of shoes that will last a long time. I guess for me it's about focusing on limiting my spending, saving more money, and only splurging when something is "splurge worthy!" But you're right. We don't want to distract from our goal! The last thing I want to do is curb a makeup addiction and turn it into a purse (or similar) addiction. I think what I'm going to do is every collection that I purchase below my goal limit, I'll put $5 for each skipped item into a "splurge envelope" to use for something else in another category that I might otherwise skip or feel guilty about buying for myself. That way if there's something I have my eye on (hello MK purse), I will be more likely to force myself to cut back... to gain another desired reward!  I know you can do it doll! I'm sure you have a HUGE stash of blushes that can use your love. Try to resist by using some of your unloved blushes!  Ok missy.... you're going to be one of our tougher projects I can tell! HeeHee Ok, no more lippies for you for a month! Now go sit in the corner and hide your credit cards! LOL


  Lol yes someone please put me in the corner!! But yes I need & will try much harder on working on my lipstick addiction. I'm very happy this thread was started & you ladies sharing such intimate information Thank you...mirror effect


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 16, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oops, sorry for the essay!!


  Don't apologize! I really enjoyed reading your breakdown of your plan!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 16, 2013)

This thread is going to help me immensely, I can already tell.


----------



## jennyap (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



I'm going to come back and update as I cross items off my list (for instance, bought X and Y, now down to eight products for the year.



  Definitely want to do that. I already have a new tab set up on my inventory spreadsheet, with slots for each of my allowed items in 2014, and I will fill them in as we go as well as sharing here.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 16, 2013)

Why am I just discovering this thread? I am SO IN. I recently did a Beautyventory and I have amassed over 100 tubes of lipsticks. Most of which I haven't even worn that often. I work in a conservative environment so that rules out bright reds, purples, vampy colors etc and most of my lip stash is bright colors. And then I don't get a chance to show off my collection every weekend either. So I really need to curb my lipstick purchasing. For instance I have WAY too many reds and when you think about it, even though a hand swatch might be a tad different, I feel that in the end, not everybody can tell that you wore Riri Woo today vs Cruella tomorrow vs. NYX eros the 3rd day etc. Long story short, I need to cut back on lipsticks that I don't need.

  Not to talk of all my splurges on blush, eyeshadow (got the Naked 1 and 3 on the same day...whoops!), nail polish and what have you. I definitely need to tone it down and save more money cos I've spent a ishtload of money on makeup and beauty products in 2013. I really need to start ignoring Ulta and their dang 20% off coupons along with Sephora and the rest of 'em. Even Target and CVS stay tempting me.

  Joining Specktra has definitely enabled a lot of my makeup purchasing (and I love you ladies and gents for it) but it's time to start shopping and wearing my stash. So yes, I'm very in for this low-buy. Will only focus on very unique shades/items that I really really want and try not to buy into the hype cos the truth is that a lot of purchases are hype. For instance, I only bought Feel My Pulse from the TR collection for the hype and haven't even worn it that much. I didn't plan to get anything from the Riri Holiday collection but again...the hype drew me in. Welp!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 16, 2013)

I still haven't touched my Dragon Girl, Train Blue, Couer Battant, Exhibit A and Cruella from my NARS haul over the last 2 months O__O


----------



## aradhana (Dec 16, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I also enjoyed reading about your purchasing plan and rationale!  I think after the punk couture collection 3 lipsticks), i'm just going to buy maximum one item (Mac or non),per month. And I'm going to include my mascara replacements in this. It's a very harsh plan, but I'd rather spend on going on a trip rather than always feeling skint.  I like Audrey's idea of actually putting money into an account for that something big. I already have a tfsi savings, but i'm going to start putting money into another savings so I can see myself approaching my goal.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 16, 2013)

aradhana said:


> I like Audrey's idea of actually putting money into an account for that something big. I already have a tfsi savings, but *i'm going to start putting money into another savings so I can see myself approaching my goal.*


  I'm a visual person so seeing my balance creep up helps to keep me on track. A few years ago, I decided that I'd really like to go to Italy for our 20th wedding anniversary, and bring the three kids. That's a big ticket item and I knew it would never happen unless I broke it into manageable steps. Just before our 17th anniversary, I decided to save $5,000 a year towards that goal for 3 years. It was $192.31 a pay (not that it's burned into my memory or anything) and that felt comfortable. The five of us spent two weeks in Rome, Florence and Venice. 

  By then we were used to putting that money aside, so this year we'll either do France or England/Ireland/Scotland. We've only been saving for two years this time and that won't be quite enough, so I want to watch what I spend in the first half of the year. There's no lipstick that could be more special to me than having dinner at the top of the Eiffel Tower with my family and looking down on the lights of Paris. My two eldest are almost grown and I won't have many more opportunities like this with them. This may be the last time.

  It doesn't matter what the dream is. For some it's travel or going back to school, for other it's the freedom of being debt-free.  We think they're impossible since they seem so big, but don't realize that regular, even small deposits can make them happen.


----------



## Mayflower22 (Dec 16, 2013)

I think (esp when it comes to lipstick) we get so caught up in the *slightest* difference of color/finish, that we think it is a "must have". But is it really? Like others have said, once it's on your face or lips, those nuances are likely lost completely. We have to start being more realistic about what a "must have" item really is. Really play the devils advocate when looking at a new item to buy. That's my plan, at least!


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 16, 2013)

Mayflower22 said:


> I think (esp when it comes to lipstick) we get so caught up in the *slightest* difference of color/finish, that we think it is a "must have".


I'm totally in this with you all. But, doesn't this make us the makeup enthusiasts that we are? Because we notice the slight difference in a shade or undertone? Just a thought.   I didn't get a chance to start my inventory yesterday. Thanks to the person that shared the spreadsheets. I love Excel and plan to revamp one to add personal color coding and budget tracking.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 16, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I'm a visual person so seeing my balance creep up helps to keep me on track. A few years ago, I decided that I'd really like to go to Italy for our 20th wedding anniversary, and bring the three kids. That's a big ticket item and I knew it would never happen unless I broke it into manageable steps. Just before our 17th anniversary, I decided to save $5,000 a year towards that goal for 3 years. It was $192.31 a pay (not that it's burned into my memory or anything) and that felt comfortable. The five of us spent two weeks in Rome, Florence and Venice.
> 
> By then we were used to putting that money aside, so this year we'll either do France or England/Ireland/Scotland. We've only been saving for two years this time and that won't be quite enough, so I want to watch what I spend in the first half of the year. There's no lipstick that could be more special to me than having dinner at the top of the Eiffel Tower with my family and looking down on the lights of Paris. My two eldest are almost grown and I won't have many more opportunities like this with them. This may be the last time.
> 
> ...


  Exactly. Not only that, even if it is different at the time, I can promise you that within a few years something very similar will come out.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Dec 16, 2013)

I’m in!!! My plan for this year is to buy only 10 items (that includes mascaras) from January to November (until VIB sale). Being honest is not a huge less that my normal spending (These entire year I only got around 20 makeup items). What I really need is a “no buy another until you finish one” rule with skincare.  I spend too much money there.  I think skincare is a need; but I also need to be better at finishing masks and sunscreens before trying something new.   Count me in, lets help each other.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Dec 16, 2013)

Doing a spreadsheet is a good idea. I remember my bf was telling me to use the mint app to see how much I was really spending on make up a month. Lol of course I didn't use it, I only dl it. Was kinda ashamed to see the amount of money I spent on make up this year alone lol. Good thing heroine and pc being released doesn't appeal to me either. Makes me believe I'll stick to my low buy resolution, I hope.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 16, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> Doing a spreadsheet is a good idea. I remember my bf was telling me to use the mint app to see how much I was really spending on make up a month. Lol of course I didn't use it, I only dl it. Was kinda ashamed to see the amount of money I spent on make up this year alone lol. Good thing heroine and pc being released doesn't appeal to me either. Makes me believe I'll stick to my low buy resolution, I hope.


  I know the feeling. During the beginning of this year I did a low buy for the first 6 months and I kept track of what I spent on makeup...it was really kind of embarrassing(I actually blogged it too) to see how much I spent WITH a limit. Seeing how much I spent afterwards with no limit...yeah not always the best feeling, haha. I don't go in debt, I always pay of my credit cards completely 99% of the time, but I think it still feels better knowing I saved that money for a rainy day or it went to something bigger, like a trip.

  Good luck to you too!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 16, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I know the feeling. During the beginning of this year I did a low buy for the first 6 months and I kept track of what I spent on makeup...it was really kind of embarrassing(I actually blogged it too) to see how much I spent WITH a limit. Seeing how much I spent afterwards with no limit...yeah not always the best feeling, haha. I don't go in debt, I always pay of my credit cards completely 99% of the time, but I think it still feels better knowing I saved that money for a rainy day or it went to something bigger, like a trip.
> 
> Good luck to you too!


  YES! THIS!
  Realizing the issue is half the battle! You're on your way sweetie! Proud of you!


----------



## jennyap (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL my 60 items limit isn't much of a low buy compared to you ladies sticking to 10! I am so impressed. But... It's much better than the 200ish I acquired in the last 18 months, right?  And actually I'm hopeful that when I start really thinking about whether a product justifies one of my limited spots, I'll find that I buy even less and stay *below* my limit instead of going right up to it.  ETA let's go the whole hog - skincare too. I've been fickle as all get out lately and amassed a good amount of products. So in 2014 it will be strictly *need* only. Having a couple of different moisturisers say in rotation for changing weather/ skin conditions etc is fine, but not 4 or more plus samples that I flit between as my mood takes me. Use them up, toss on expiry (or sooner if they're really not working for me) and only replace if necessary will be my mantra for this year.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 16, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> C'mon girl, you got this!  Return the dang thing and be done with it!  Go buy something that will get a lot of love!  PB is too pretty to sit in a drawer unused. Get thee to MAC!


yes really if u don't like a all matte ls I love pb I don't have anything like it of course I wear it no liner no lp and no gloss its just sooooooo beautiful to me that way but I agree if u use a gloss with it I think it can be dupe    





BreeMakeupGeek said:


> OMG do not return PB please there are many females on here who would love to purchase this from you.


i agree somebody on here might love to buy it


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 16, 2013)

jennyap said:


> LOL my 60 items limit isn't much of a low buy compared to you ladies sticking to 10! I am so impressed. But... It's much better than the 200ish I acquired in the last 18 months, right?  And actually I'm hopeful that when I start really thinking about whether a product justifies one of my limited spots, I'll find that I buy even less and stay *below* my limit instead of going right up to it.  ETA let's go the whole hog - skincare too. I've been fickle as all get out lately and amassed a good amount of products. So in 2014 it will be strictly *need* only. Having a couple of different moisturisers say in rotation for changing weather/ skin conditions etc is fine, but not 4 or more plus samples that I flit between as my mood takes me. Use them up, toss on expiry (or sooner if they're really not working for me) and only replace if necessary will be my mantra for this year.


I love that u are sticking to a number I going to do this too thanks for the idea I don't know what that number is going to be yet thanks for the idea


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm ready with all these new collection I have to find out what are the must buy and whats really different for instance I was thinking about buying studded kiss from punk couture but I really think it looks like endless drama so I may be crossing it off the list.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 16, 2013)

[@]PixieDancer[/@]thanks so much for this thread I really need it I have great makeup that sits untouched and that's not good I'm going to shop my own collection I'm still going to buy but I don't feel the need to buy everything in a collection now and with help it should be much easier


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm def in. My limit will be 10 items the whole year lol


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Dec 16, 2013)

Low-Buy is something that should be individual. You shall not compare to others.  Some off just don’t buy so much makeup (in my case is because I don’t live in the states and makeup can cost three times more in Mexico; or may not be even available) so 10 is a reasonable number. 
  Also I don’t go out often, my makeup is for work. There are so many neutral eye shadows and blushes you can get. It is not such a big effort on my part if the only things that tempt me are two Nars blushes from the final cut collection. Also my close relatives are not into makeup (for example, my mom only has one blush, an eyeshadow duo, two lipsticks and one foundation. That’s all!)    
  I think you should stick to a number that is reasonable for you and your budget. It may look like too much for someone; but if you try to cut too much you have worst possibilities to succeed (like with a diet). You can go from 200 products to 10 but it’s extreme and super hard!!! Better to take baby steps that fail completely.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Dec 16, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I know the feeling. During the beginning of this year I did a low buy for the first 6 months and I kept track of what I spent on makeup...it was really kind of embarrassing(I actually blogged it too) to see how much I spent WITH a limit. Seeing how much I spent afterwards with no limit...yeah not always the best feeling, haha. I don't go in debt, I always pay of my credit cards completely 99% of the time, but I think it still feels better knowing I saved that money for a rainy day or it went to something bigger, like a trip.
> 
> Good luck to you too!


Good luck to you also! I know we can all get through 2014 with our wallets not hating us as they did this year. lol


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 16, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> My husband is very easy going too. He's also a good gauge, because he wouldn't say a word about what I spend (we each have our own discretionary money) unless it really seemed odd to him. I think it's important to respect joint financial goals; I've seen lots of couples go the mat over money. One is a saver and sticks to the budget and the other doesn't, and it causes serious problems. I've coached my own kids to be very careful about the financial habits of potential partners, because one partner can and often does take both into a sea of debt. I'm not at all suggesting you've done this, but it's important that we factor agreements with our partners into our buying. As much as we love it, this is just makeup.
> 
> I think you're right about the consumer spending. I don't comment when I see it, but there are lots of references on the site about 'money saved' when an item is skipped. Well, it's only saved if it's actually put away into an account and left alone. Spending it on something else doesn't count as saving. I do think that lots of us enjoy shopping/collecting and that makeup is just a symptom of that. It's easy to shift from makeup to nail polish to purses to something else and not really address what the root cause of the behaviour is.
> 
> I understand this too well. It took me a long time to retrain myself and I feel like I've slipped back a bit recently. I'm fortunate to be in a place where I can afford it, but that doesn't make it better. I'm still wasting money that I work very hard to earn.


  I think the thing is that I'm a spender and he is too. We just buy and value different things. I think 2014 will be a great opportunity to cinch both of our belts, take a step back and re-evaluate our priorities.  I started reading this book called "You can Buy Happiness (And It's Cheap)" By Tammy Strobel  - it's pretty good.  I actually read a lot of financial books, but have to put what I read into practice. I've worked in the debt industry and have seen my fair share of couples who hide debt from each other.  I've seen some crazy, crazy things and I can see what will usually happen (resentment, divorce, etc).  It's a slippery slope & it's easy to get used to spending certain amounts of money on things - we get accustomed to a certain lifestyle without really questioning what we are doing. 

  In my early 20s I could months and months without purchasing makeup.  Now I have more cash and have become accustomed to a certain level of purchasing.  It's an easy error in thinking but can be corrected with some proper attention. 

  I think for 2014 I will limit myself to 30  items or less, including 'essentials ' (Mascara, primer).  This will include B2M and gift card purchases.  I'm not going to create a specific item list, because I usually look at a collection and get drawn to certain items and not necessarily the same types of items.  I am getting a lot of items for Christmas (Naked 3 YEEEEAHHH BUDDY) so I should be able to do less than 30 items.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Because of this thread, I returned a MAC mascara the other day that I purchased and hated (Plum Reserve False Lash Mascara). I've never returned a product to MAC. EVER.

  On the flip side, I went to Sephora for their $20 coupon thing.  I got to the register with my items, and they told me I'd already used my coupon (Husband did).  I was kind of embarrassed actually. And kind of pissed off that Sephora kept telling me via email to use my coupon. I bought one item for $30 with tax,  left, and then wondered if Sephora had done that on purpose (kept sending me the email to make me think I still hadn't used the coupon - knowing that many customers would be too embarassed, etc to walk away withouth their products?). HMMMMM.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 16, 2013)

jennyap said:


> ETA let's go the whole hog - skincare too. I've been fickle as all get out lately and amassed a good amount of products. So in 2014 it will be strictly *need* only. Having a couple of different moisturisers say in rotation for changing weather/ skin conditions etc is fine, but not 4 or more plus samples that I flit between as my mood takes me. Use them up, toss on expiry (or sooner if they're really not working for me) and only replace if necessary will be my mantra for this year.


  I really enjoyed reading your ideas. I think it's important that you do what is going to work for you and your budget. It's important to not set yourself up for failure, as another poster mentioned.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 16, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> Good luck to you also! I know we can all get through 2014 with our wallets not hating us as they did this year. lol


  Yes! HeeHee This is going to be the year that my wallet falls back in love with me!


----------



## lyseD (Dec 17, 2013)

I kept a list of every MAC item I bought this year and it has really helped keep me from over buying. Seeing it written down makes it more real.

  I guess my first challenge is going to be Magnetic Nude -- not because I want many items, I'm just trying to avoid dupes of what I already have.

  Morning Rose is going on and off my list every few hours. I am worried about skippers remorse. Hopefully when we get swatches I can cross it off for good.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 17, 2013)

Glad @Serenityy  showed me this thread.  I need to stop buying cause of the packaging and because it looks good on my vanity. I need to buy only what I will use and purge the rest!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 17, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> Glad @Serenityy   showed me this thread.  I need to stop buying cause of the packaging and because it looks good on my vanity. I need to buy only what I will use and purge the rest!


 Girl I'm in the safe boat as you! Most of the stuff I bought was strictly for packaging and/or to look pretty on my vanity! We need to do better for 2014! Still buy pretty stuff but ONLY to use no more display lol


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 17, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Girl I'm in the safe boat as you! Most of the stuff I bought was strictly for packaging and/or to look pretty on my vanity! We need to do better for 2014! Still buy pretty stuff but ONLY to use no more display lol


  Yes because this RiRi was the tipping point for me. as a nw45 I bought the darn HK in the rose gold packaging only to look at it. I was like no more!!!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for the support ladies. I'm thankful for this thread.
  Heyy just saw a Daddy's Little Girl in the clearance bin that I've been wanting it but I was like do I really need it? Nope so I'll pass. My low-buy has already started :-D


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 17, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> Glad @Serenityy  showed me this thread.  I need to stop buying cause of the packaging and because it looks good on my vanity. I need to buy only what I will use and purge the rest!


Same here, I went real over board with RiRi Fall. All I wanted was the two liners and TTT and ended up with everything but the palettes and brush. WTF?


----------



## IHughes (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm feeling proud because I had two backups (by mistake as my mum bought them and I already had them) and I have sold them!  I have lost quite a bit of money doing so but at least I feel better as I'd never go through all those lipsticks and they'd go to waste! Someone else can give them the love they deserve!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 17, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, I went real over board with RiRi Fall. All I wanted was the two liners and TTT and ended up with everything but the palettes and brush. WTF?


  Yes I got items that I know I wouldnt use so I sold all but the nude and the riri woo. I am pretty happy with myself.


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 17, 2013)

i'm in too, six to 10 items for the year 2014, that doesn't mean that i don't enjoy my stash now, just don't need the whole store. Shopping my stash, will be fun.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 17, 2013)

I got a $25 credit for Kohl's in my email and my first thought was to get makeup. We don't really need anything, but I'm sure that $25 would be better spent on clothes for my growing kids or a household item. Lorac Unzipped and theBalm Instain blushes can definitely wait. But in the past I wouldn't have hesitated to use that credit for makeup.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 17, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I got a $25 credit for Kohl's in my email and my first thought was to get makeup. We don't really need anything, but I'm sure that $25 would be better spent on clothes for my growing kids or a household item. Lorac Unzipped and theBalm Instain blushes can definitely wait. But in the past I wouldn't have hesitated to use that credit for makeup.


  Good Job stay strong my friend!


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 17, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> On the flip side, I went to Sephora for their $20 coupon thing.  I got to the register with my items, and they told me I'd already used my coupon (Husband did).  I was kind of embarrassed actually. And kind of pissed off that Sephora kept telling me via email to use my coupon. I bought one item for $30 with tax,  left, and then wondered if Sephora had done that on purpose (kept sending me the email to make me think I still hadn't used the coupon - knowing that many customers would be too embarassed, etc to walk away withouth their products?). HMMMMM.


  I got the Sephora email after I had used my coupon too.  I don't think it was a sinister plot though, just bad timing.  On the subject of the coupon, I finally got my order yesterday.  I bought two new palettes and they are gorgeous, but I didn't need them!!  I used one of them this morning and felt so guilty and sick about it.  I'm going to force myself to go through older products and purge so I don't feel so bad.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Dec 17, 2013)

Reading how others want to join in this thread made me look back at my huge stash of items I am not using and now I'm planning on putting them in the clearance bin. I'm just having a hard time letting go, lol. Guess it's the hoarder in me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I need to let go. Others need to use this stuff that clearly I am not showing love too before they just go to waste. And I'm sure my bf will love my vanity area to be less cluttered with items I have no use for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  2014 low buy bring it on!!!
  LOL.


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 17, 2013)

I need to get in on this. I like the idea of a small amount of items from the LE collections. That's a great way to start. I'm hoping that in 2014 I'll be able to spend my money on buying diapers (my husband and I are looking to have another baby) instead of on makeup.


----------



## User38 (Dec 17, 2013)

oh dear!  this is one thread where I belong -- at least my heart and soul do.

  There was a time I was buying more makeup as a dose of happiness for my soul.  In 3 years I have lost my husband, my only sister, my two dogs and many friends.  It seemed like makeup was my solution to easing that pain.  I don't drink, do drugs, or many other vices -- but if I had, I would have the same regrets.

  In the 3 years I have lived on 3 continents.. lost and seeking home.  A few months ago, I hit bottom and realized that my home was where my heart was and that was back home with my mother who is aging and who needs my love and attention.  This is not to say I have not traveled extensively for work -- I try to stay away from DF shops. lol.

  as for my stash -- I realized that what I had left behind in Miami was still in great condition, some things were damaged (watch out for too many lipglosses/lipsticks).  I threw these away with a happy heart because I realized that I was getting to that point in my life where happiness is not comprised of me looking any particular way, but how happy my heart was.  I gave much away to young MUAs who need to build up their stash.  I have kept some which is still considerable.  My work put me in the epicenter of this hurricane of buying for all my looks -- real or imagined.

  I have always been an investor and now I am just buying what I see I really need.  I know first hand how much profit is made by the big cosmetic companies and have decided that if I make money from them, I will not give it back to them.  I no longer purchase anything for the packaging or any kind of hype.  We creeate our needs, we let others create our wants.



  I set aside money for future real estate ventures as well as my future 6 month sabatical -- but that will be awhile. I cannot leave my mother alone for that long.

  Some purchases were made:  Chanel Accent, Emotion recently -- some lippies to replace some of my existing or damaged items.  Some highliters -- still my achilles heel!  

  I refuse to buy MAC for now --I cannot handle the stress of "missing out" -- on what I do not know.  But still, that's the merchandising pill we all take.  I myself have been responsible for much of it and it pains me to know this.  Cheerleading ourselves into financial or emotional stress/ happines  is one sure way to die young but with painted lips in the latest shades!  oh yea

  there are so many issues with this low buy, or no buy for a while -- in my case I did a cold turkey and now have eased back into a more comfortable pace.

  I no longer feel I have to "treat" myself, and prefer to treat others to other things - books, trips, necessary things.

  Cosmetics is still my world.. my metier and my bette noir.. but will I let that rule my life. Not anymore.

  will hang in and hang tough.. and one of these days post pics of my still ginormous stash.

  meawhile.. thanks Pixidancer and all the lovely ladies who are participating.  It is a great way to get our lives and spending under control.

  xoxox

  HG


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 17, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear!  this is one thread where I belong -- at least my heart and soul do.
> 
> There was a time I was buying more makeup as a dose of happiness for my soul.  In 3 years I have lost my husband, my only sister, my two dogs and many friends.  It seemed like makeup was my solution to easing that pain.  I don't drink, do drugs, or many other vices -- but if I had, I would have the same regrets.
> 
> ...


  WOW! You have an amazing story - thank you so much for sharing with us.  You have experienced many unimaginable losses and still seem very positive, upbeat, humble - Thank you, thank you, thank you. 

  When you said that We create our needs, others create our wants, that really resonated with me.  I agree - sometimes just avoiding collections entirely and not paying attention to the hype is really the answer, at least until we have moved away from 'mindless' collecting and can reign in our impulses.  I also totally agree about how we choose to reward ourselves - there are other ways to reward ourselves rather than consumer goods - things & memories that will last a lifetime.  These are things that I need to put into practice for 2014!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 17, 2013)

HerGreyness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So nice to see you. That was a great post, I can relate in many ways. And I'd love to see your stash!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 17, 2013)

Spikesmom said:


> I got the Sephora email after I had used my coupon too.  I don't think it was a sinister plot though, just bad timing.  On the subject of the coupon, I finally got my order yesterday.  I bought two new palettes and they are gorgeous, but I didn't need them!!  I used one of them this morning and felt so guilty and sick about it.  I'm going to force myself to go through older products and purge so I don't feel so bad.


  I know that feeling.  Today is a new day and a new chance to stick to your goals!  Don't feel bad, this is a learning experience & just like everything else - a process that will take a bit of time.   

  I did LOL about the 'sinister plot' wording hehe.  It did feel sinister but I'm sure it was just a glitch!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 17, 2013)

*I'm In!*

*Chuckle...I actually abstained for much of 2013, simply because I was not impressed with the new MAC releases.*

*I did splurge this year on Urban Decay. The Ocho Loco 2 24/7 pencil set & the Naked 3 Palette to accompany the first two! *

*So I hazard a guess I won't be buying much MAC for 2014...saving for new, unsusal, cool LE mineralize **skinfinishes.*
*Same with UD...*

*Truth is I have waaaaay tooooo much sitting around not getting any love...and makeup does not last forever. So I will be "shopping" in my personal stash this coming year...It's kind of like shopping in your clothing/shoe/accessory closet..."Oh yeah...I forgot about that handbag or those boots or that skirt...Wow! Still brand new! LOL! *





*Happy Holidays! *


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 17, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, I went real over board with RiRi Fall. All I wanted was the two liners and TTT and ended up with everything but the palettes and brush. WTF?


 Me too. I decided not to buy a thing for the riri holiday but I'm still lemming bgrr. I'm trying to convince myself I have glamourdaze but its not working.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 17, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> Me too. I decided not to buy a thing for the riri holiday but I'm still lemming bgrr. I'm trying to convince myself I have glamourdaze but its not working.


I didn't get anything either except a RRW for my friend as a gift. I am loving the look of BGRR also, but I just don't want to put in the effort of tracking it down, especially since I know it will rarely get used since I don't go for nude colours very often.


----------



## User38 (Dec 17, 2013)

Naynadine.. thank you!  Missed you !

  Thank you Glittery!.. life from my little corner.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 17, 2013)

@HerGreyness: First of all, I'm sorry for your losses! Many hugs.  Then again; this is such a true and inspiring post! You're really telling the truth. We have to decide what we need and want since everyone knows best for themselves.    As for my goal in 2014 - I don't want to do a no-buy (wouldn't work for me at all - let's be honest), I just want to buy things I haven't got already, e.g. a good black liner instead of the 20th rosy lipstick. As I've already mentioned in my first post, I need to cut down on my spendings on lipstick. Maybe I can live with getting only one to two items per month. Not more. We'll see but first of all, I need to get the Riri collection out of the way and then I have to take care of Magnetic Nude.


----------



## missboss82 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm in, I tried a no-buy for 2013 and failed miserably.  I actually try to stay away from Specktra, because I usually want items that I originally would not have even considered.  My goal for 2014 is to only purchase essential items, such as foundation, and foundation, lol.  I have more than enough makeup to last two lifetimes.  So now that I am officially holding myself accountable, my goal is to not purchase anything makeup related for the first few months of 2014.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 17, 2013)

UGHHHHH What a terrible day for my impulses. I bought 3 Lit Cosmetics glitters online and hopefully they are still running the fourth glitter free promo (if not, I just get the three and were charged for three).  I can't believe their shipping is $10 when I live in the province next to them. *Sigh*






  <---------  ME

  Tomorrow I can start all over again. In a good way.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 17, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> UGHHHHH What a terrible day for my impulses. I bought 3 Lit Cosmetics glitters online and hopefully they are still running the fourth glitter free promo (if not, I just get the three and were charged for three).  I can't believe their shipping is $10 when I live in the province next to them. *Sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww...don't worry they're always running the 4th free glitter of the moment(which is rhinestone cowboy right now I believe) Also, anytime you order, if you type LIT CHICK in the notes and then type a glitter you want, you get another free one. So any time I order I always get two free glitters, which makes the shipping more bearable.  It actually used to be order two glitters and get the free color of the season, but it changed this fall. I generally order either black friday from them (Buy one get one free) or when they are at a convention, b/c they often offer a second free color on top of the one already available. Just a little saving money tip.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 17, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I got a $25 credit for Kohl's in my email and my first thought was to get makeup. We don't really need anything, but I'm sure that $25 would be better spent on clothes for my growing kids or a household item. Lorac Unzipped and theBalm Instain blushes can definitely wait. But in the past I wouldn't have hesitated to use that credit for makeup.


  :cheer: Spoil your kids! The palette and blushes can wait.  





HerGreyness said:


> oh dear!  this is one thread where I belong -- at least my heart and soul do.  There was a time I was buying more makeup as a dose of happiness for my soul.  In 3 years I have lost my husband, my only sister, my two dogs and many friends.  It seemed like makeup was my solution to easing that pain.  I don't drink, do drugs, or many other vices -- but if I had, I would have the same regrets.  In the 3 years I have lived on 3 continents.. lost and seeking home.  A few months ago, I hit bottom and realized that my home was where my heart was and that was back home with my mother who is aging and who needs my love and attention.  This is not to say I have not traveled extensively for work -- I try to stay away from DF shops. lol.  as for my stash -- I realized that what I had left behind in Miami was still in great condition, some things were damaged (watch out for too many lipglosses/lipsticks).  I threw these away with a happy heart because I realized that I was getting to that point in my life where happiness is not comprised of me looking any particular way, but how happy my heart was.  I gave much away to young MUAs who need to build up their stash.  I have kept some which is still considerable.  My work put me in the epicenter of this hurricane of buying for all my looks -- real or imagined.


  So sorry for your losses. :hug:  I love that you gave a lot of your stash to young MUAs.  





> there are so many issues with this low buy, or no buy for a while -- in my case I did a cold turkey and now have eased back into a more comfortable pace.  I no longer feel I have to "treat" myself, and prefer to treat others to other things - books, trips, necessary things.  Cosmetics is still my world.. my metier and my bette noir.. but will I let that rule my life. Not anymore.  will hang in and hang tough.. and one of these days post pics of my still ginormous stash.


  :cheer:


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 17, 2013)

All this talk about joining this thread and I'm only now popping in here. Tsk. Hope I'm not too late. Thanks @PixieDancer and @Serenityy for coming up with this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@HerGreyness, I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Your post is truly an inspiration and the wake-up call I think a lot of us try to avoid at times. Very glad to hear that you're managing to take your experiences and attribute them to positive changes and growth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Audrey C, I *need* you to stay in this thread! Hopefully that doesn't sound as weird as I think it does o_o But all of your posts have hit it exactly on the head, especially about unthinking purchases messing up future goals. My makeup and food shopping habits really add up over time, but when I'm spending $3 here and $8 there and buying a $18 lipstick every so often, it really does snowball. I really want to change that this coming year, and I'm hoping that like everyone's been saying, my reformed makeup shopping habits will bleed into all my other shopping habits. I used to be so much better at saving money before I had a job... I feel like I want too much now and I'm losing sight of the bigger picture. /:

  That being said, my goal for 2014 is to be strict and hold myself accountable. I'm going to do a low-buy because I know myself, and a no-buy would just send me in the complete opposite direction. At least a "low-buy" makes my brain _think _there's a chance of me actually getting new stuff without the guilt, shame, and disappointment that would lead to me completely scrapping the whole thing. So first up, trick myself into thinking I have the option, and then talk myself out of whatever it is I'm considering. Make sense?

  Some specifics:
  - *No more lipgloss.* I have 22, 3 of which are unopened. I don't even really like lipgloss because I talk a lot (LOL, can you tell?) and I'm always drinking water so it transfers everywhere. If I can stick to this, I'll reward myself with BUXOM Dolly at the end of the year, because I got a mini (slightly smaller than a CSG) from a Sephora bag thing and I have like 1-3 uses left.
*- Stay away from MAC quads.* I just can't justify these for the price. Maybe it's because I know MAC never has sales, but I can't reconcile that I'll drop $40-44 on four shadows I've used 1-2x since, but then wait seven months for 20% off on LORAC Unzipped, which I did last year. Even though it's $40 too with six more shadows and my HG eye primer and I actually use it all the time. Gotta stop that.
*- Actually, stay away from palettes in general.* Always getting sucked into the "value" of things, but what value is it if I don't even use them enough to make it worth buying? Been doing pretty good with this for HE palettes, but I have to stop buying WNW trios and 8-pans that sit in my drawer untouched.
*- Blush has got to be super-duper-out-of-this-world-special.* Totally failed on not buying blush after NARS Pierre Hardy collection, both of which I haven't even used yet. >_> Really, I'm giving myself an "option" here in case NARS comes out with any LE blushes that catch my eye.
*- No more eyeliner, especially black, brown, or anything that resembles MAC Undercurrent.*
*- No mascaras.* Easy, because I don't like mascara that much and I have enough minis from Sephora to last the year.

  And the two hardest...
*- Lipstick:* I need help!!! This is the most out-of-control portion of my collection. I have three problems: 1) I just love lippies too much in general, 2) I'm always interested in trying out new formulas, and 3) I always willfully dupe myself, esp. if it's a new formula. I can't count the number of times I'll pick up a lipstick, go "Oh, this reminds me of such-and-such, which I love!" and buy it for that very reason. -_________- Messed-up logic. I don't want to say no lipsticks because I know I'll fail, but I do need to place some sort of limit otherwise I'll just keep buying too many. Any suggestions? /:
*- Back-ups:* This mainly has to do with the lipsticks, too. I don't do it often, but once I do I have a hard time letting them go. Lbr, I have so many lipsticks that I probably won't even finish all of them, let alone get to the couple of back-ups I have. Should I be strict and say no back-ups whatsoever? I should, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh dear. I am sorrying to talking (posting?) your ears off, but I am wishing upon stars that posting this where other people can help me stay accountable will allow me to stick to these goals. -sigh-


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 17, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> UGHHHHH What a terrible day for my impulses. I bought 3 Lit Cosmetics glitters online and hopefully they are still running the fourth glitter free promo (if not, I just get the three and were charged for three).  I can't believe their shipping is $10 when I live in the province next to them. *Sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just regroup. Clear your mind. Just look at it this way, now you don't need any more glitters for awhile. Just promise you will use the ones you bought! Good Girl!

  "Tomorrow is a new day, with no mistakes in it." (from Anne of Green Gables....a fav quote)


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 17, 2013)

Spikesmom said:


> I got the Sephora email after I had used my coupon too.  I don't think it was a sinister plot though, just bad timing.  On the subject of the coupon, I finally got my order yesterday.  I bought two new palettes and they are gorgeous, but I didn't need them!!  I used one of them this morning and felt so guilty and sick about it.  I'm going to force myself to go through older products and purge so I don't feel so bad.


  Awwww... don't feel sick hun, just the fact that you recognize the issue is all that matters and will help you take that step forward. Enjoy your new palettes. Enjoy your old palettes. Just realize you need a "palette break!" HeeHee 

  PS I'm on a "palette break" too... so we're in that one together!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 18, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Aww...don't worry they're always running the 4th free glitter of the moment(which is rhinestone cowboy right now I believe) Also, anytime you order, if you type LIT CHICK in the notes and then type a glitter you want, you get another free one. So any time I order I always get two free glitters, which makes the shipping more bearable.  It actually used to be order two glitters and get the free color of the season, but it changed this fall. I generally order either black friday from them (Buy one get one free) or when they are at a convention, b/c they often offer a second free color on top of the one already available. Just a little saving money tip.
> 
> Thank you so much for this!  I emailed Jodie to see what she can do for me. Hopefully she'll be able to give me another glitter.
> 
> ...


  Thank you PixieDancer - your encouragement means a lot!  You're right, no more glitter needed for a long, long time.  It takes ages to use it up anyways!   Also, I LOVE Anne of Green Gables. She's such a literary icon! 

  I'm feeling the love here. Let's use the rainbow squishy people!


----------



## jennyap (Dec 18, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> All this talk about joining this thread and I'm only now popping in here. Tsk. Hope I'm not too late. Thanks @PixieDancer  and @Serenityy  for coming up with this thread! :kiss:   @HerGreyness , I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Your post is truly an inspiration and the wake-up call I think a lot of us try to avoid at times. Very glad to hear that you're managing to take your experiences and attribute them to positive changes and growth. :bouquet:     @Audrey C , I *need* you to stay in this thread! Hopefully that doesn't sound as weird as I think it does o_o But all of your posts have hit it exactly on the head, especially about unthinking purchases messing up future goals. My makeup and food shopping habits really add up over time, but when I'm spending $3 here and $8 there and buying a $18 lipstick every so often, it really does snowball. I really want to change that this coming year, and I'm hoping that like everyone's been saying, my reformed makeup shopping habits will bleed into all my other shopping habits. I used to be so much better at saving money before I had a job... I feel like I want too much now and I'm losing sight of the bigger picture. /:  That being said, my goal for 2014 is to be strict and hold myself accountable. I'm going to do a low-buy because I know myself, and a no-buy would just send me in the complete opposite direction. At least a "low-buy" makes my brain _think_ there's a chance of me actually getting new stuff without the guilt, shame, and disappointment that would lead to me completely scrapping the whole thing. So first up, trick myself into thinking I have the option, and then talk myself out of whatever it is I'm considering. Make sense?  Some specifics: - *No more lipgloss.* I have 22, 3 of which are unopened. I don't even really like lipgloss because I talk a lot (LOL, can you tell?) and I'm always drinking water so it transfers everywhere. If I can stick to this, I'll reward myself with BUXOM Dolly at the end of the year, because I got a mini (slightly smaller than a CSG) from a Sephora bag thing and I have like 1-3 uses left. *- Stay away from MAC quads.* I just can't justify these for the price. Maybe it's because I know MAC never has sales, but I can't reconcile that I'll drop $40-44 on four shadows I've used 1-2x since, but then wait seven months for 20% off on LORAC Unzipped, which I did last year. Even though it's $40 too with six more shadows and my HG eye primer and I actually use it all the time. Gotta stop that. *- Actually, stay away from palettes in general.* Always getting sucked into the "value" of things, but what value is it if I don't even use them enough to make it worth buying? Been doing pretty good with this for HE palettes, but I have to stop buying WNW trios and 8-pans that sit in my drawer untouched. *- Blush has got to be super-duper-out-of-this-world-special.* Totally failed on not buying blush after NARS Pierre Hardy collection, both of which I haven't even used yet. >_> Really, I'm giving myself an "option" here in case NARS comes out with any LE blushes that catch my eye. *- No more eyeliner, especially black, brown, or anything that resembles MAC Undercurrent.* *- No mascaras.* Easy, because I don't like mascara that much and I have enough minis from Sephora to last the year.  And the two hardest... *- Lipstick:* I need help!!! This is the most out-of-control portion of my collection. I have three problems: 1) I just love lippies too much in general, 2) I'm always interested in trying out new formulas, and 3) I always willfully dupe myself, esp. if it's a new formula. I can't count the number of times I'll pick up a lipstick, go "Oh, this reminds me of such-and-such, which I love!" and buy it for that very reason. -_________- Messed-up logic. I don't want to say no lipsticks because I know I'll fail, but I do need to place some sort of limit otherwise I'll just keep buying too many. Any suggestions? /: *- Back-ups:* This mainly has to do with the lipsticks, too. I don't do it often, but once I do I have a hard time letting them go. Lbr, I have so many lipsticks that I probably won't even finish all of them, let alone get to the couple of back-ups I have. Should I be strict and say no back-ups whatsoever? I should, right? hboy:   Oh dear. I am sorrying to talking (posting?) your ears off, but I am wishing upon stars that posting this where other people can help me stay accountable will allow me to stick to these goals. -sigh-


  You sound a lot like me, I relate to most of what you're saying.   Backups - have you ever actually used one before? If not, then yes, be strict and rule them out completely. Especially if you have lots of very similar shades, they are your backups, just because they're not identical doesn't mean they don't count.   Lipstick - have you got any particular gaps in your collection that you can focus on? Or too much of any one colour in particular that you can say definitely no more of, for example? How many do you have in total / normally buy? Thinking about those things might help you come up with your limit. I think a few of us are doing a max of one a month.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 18, 2013)

*runs over to this thread, totally out of breath and just drops*
  Okay, I need someone to talk me off the ledge before I jump head first into the pit that is the Magnetic Nude Collection. After seeing swatches, I feel like I want about 10 things but I think I can limit myself to 2 and just wait patiently (more like hurry up and use things I already have so I can feel better about another purchase) for a few other things to arrive at the CCO in a few months. I think my power of reason is winning because I really did talk myself out of the EDES because I can't make myself purchase at full price an eyeshadow that I paid the same amount for but got almost double the product before. The lipglasses definitely have my attention but I think I can wait for the CCO. What I'm thinking is that I'll just allow myself one EDSF and one EDB. That is all. Now that I've given voice to it, I need my fellow low-buyers to help me stay focused


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 18, 2013)

2browneyes said:


> *runs over to this thread, totally out of breath and just drops*
> Okay, I need someone to talk me off the ledge before I jump head first into the pit that is the Magnetic Nude Collection. After seeing swatches, I feel like I want about 10 things but I think I can limit myself to 2 and just wait patiently (more like hurry up and use things I already have so I can feel better about another purchase) for a few other things to arrive at the CCO in a few months. I think my power of reason is winning because I really did talk myself out of the EDES because I can't make myself purchase at full price an eyeshadow that I paid the same amount for but got almost double the product before. The lipglasses definitely have my attention but I think I can wait for the CCO. What I'm thinking is that I'll just allow myself one EDSF and one EDB. That is all. Now that I've given voice to it, I need my fellow low-buyers to help me stay focused


  Focus! 

  Nudes are nice, but there is no need to rush into everything all at once. Remind yourself just how many sets they have, and how many sets other brands have. If you go full hog on this one, what will happen with any of the others?


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 18, 2013)

Focus! 

  Nudes are nice, but there is no need to rush into everything all at once. Remind yourself just how many sets they have, and how many sets other brands have. If you go full hog on this one, what will happen with any of the others?


  You are absolutely right!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 18, 2013)

I am joining in too if thats ok!  I have bought significantly less mac in 2013 and slowed my purchasing down a lot until November when I went a little MAD again. I have been trying to improve my life but not withdrawing into a totally make up orientated world, but expanding my horizons and trying to do other things.  I am planning on restricting myself to 12 items over the year as I really don't need anything. My collection is out of control and I have made a spreadsheet which really brought it home to me. A lot of things are BNIB and can be rehomed via the collection bin and ebay.  I am planning on spending part of my christmas break from work to assess my collection with cold hard eyes, I really only want to keep what works for me and what I will use lots and enjoy. At the moment I am not enjoying my collection as it overwhelms me. I want to create a smaller collection that fulfills my need for variety and pretties but doesn't leave me running scared!  Instead of focusing on make up I have booked a holiday, therefore this should help me focus on creating memories that last a lifetime rather than making the make up companies profit from my addictive shopping habits! i did this in 2013 and it was the best thing I could have done as I actually questioned all of my spending up until the point I got back. I even managed to go through duty free without buying anything!  I also plan on creating a little box where I can put my empties...hopefully this will encourage me to use things up and identify the items, colours, textures and formulas that really work for me. This should hopefully educate me when it comes to purchasing stuff so I make fewer mistakes.   I also want to expand this to my skincare, bodycare and clothes. I have so many clothes lying around that i just don't wear so I hope to go through this properly over christmas and give the unwanted stuff to charity.  I am hoping to start 2014 with an uncluttered life, and work hard to improving my situation. I have loved reading everyones comments and I am feeling far more positive about 2014 knowing there is support for treating my addiction with a low buy and I don't have to ban myself from spectra.  I am now subscribed to this threat and will be back reguarly to keep me on the right track!


----------



## lyseD (Dec 18, 2013)

Down to two items from Magnetic Nude.


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 18, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Down to two items from Magnetic Nude.


 Lucky! I'm still waiting for the EDSFs, lipsticks, and glosses to be reviewed. So far I'm skipping the blushes and eyeshadows!


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 18, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am now subscribed to this threat and will be back reguarly to keep me on the right track!


Sounds like a good plan. It's funny how many other things we can find to do with our funds once we take a bit of makeup out of the equation lol


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Dec 18, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am now subscribed to this threat and will be back reguarly to keep me on the right track!


Yes, I have a couple weeks off starting tomorrow (Yea!) and I plan to sort through my stash and reorganize over my break. It will be nice to get rid of things that I don't need and make things a little neater, but also great to really come face to face with this makeup addiction and see how unnecessary it is to keep things I don't even use.

  I love that this is a "low-buy" rather than a "no-buy" because I don't think I could really cut myself off completely. At least not yet


----------



## honey b (Dec 18, 2013)

Great idea!  I'm in.  But I'm pretty sure that the Maleficent collection will do me in!  Maybe I'll skip a few other collections to make up for it!


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 18, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwww... don't feel sick hun, just the fact that you recognize the issue is all that matters and will help you take that step forward. Enjoy your new palettes. Enjoy your old palettes. Just realize you need a "palette break!" HeeHee
> 
> PS I'm on a "palette break" too... so we're in that one together!


  I went crazy on palettes this fall/winter so I really, really need a break.  I'm just proud of myself for holding out on Naked 3.

  The good news is that I LOVE my newest palette.  I got that Clinique palette with the 8 nudes and omg it's gorgeous.  Their new e/s formulation is perfection.  It has a really nice taupy color and the Black Honey e/s that is to die for.  I think this palette will keep me happy and satisfied for a good while.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 18, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> *I am hoping to start 2014 with an uncluttered life*, and work hard to improving my situation.   I am now subscribed to this threat and will be back reguarly to keep me on the right track!


  Welcome! Hooray for working towards an uncluttered life!   





lyseD said:


> Down to two items from Magnetic Nude.


  Good for you! I am knocking things off my list too. I'm trying to keep it to 3 things. I was sure I wanted Morning Rose lipstick but I've crossed it off the list based on T's review. It will pull brown on me, skip! I haven't ever tried an Extra Dimension product so I do want to try and SF or blush. But I do not need do shell out $20 for an eyeshadow unless it is the most incredible thing i have ever worn.


----------



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

I did not read all the posts to this thread just a few. I restarted makeup from 0 products in mid 2008. I like to buy 7 products or less per season. So spring 7 summer 7 fall 7 and winter 7 to a total of 28 sometimes less. I have not counted but I am over a 100. For the way I use it is more than enough. So far this winter I bought a makeup palette 1 lippencil 1 single eyeshadow in a christmasy gold so still 4 items to buy. This works for me. I see lots of beautiful things online but I refrain from buying.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 18, 2013)

Spikesmom said:


> I went crazy on palettes this fall/winter so I really, really need a break.  I'm just proud of myself for holding out on Naked 3.  The good news is that I LOVE my newest palette.  I got that Clinique palette with the 8 nudes and omg it's gorgeous.  Their new e/s formulation is perfection.  It has a really nice taupy color and the Black Honey e/s that is to die for.  I think this palette will keep me happy and satisfied for a good while.


I also went palette crazy! But I really do think they are the best values, so I want to really limit myself all year so that I can pick a few holiday palettes next year. To me it makes sense to hold out for high-end products at drugstore prices.


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 18, 2013)

Excellent! I have managed to shrink my Magnetic Nude wishlist, by looking at T's dupes list. I have decided that I don't need Sensual Sparks, as I have UD Naked 2 lipstick and Wholesome from Nudes and Metallics. I keep looking at Carnal Instinct, its quite close to Show All, which I already have! Carnal Instinct is just slightly more coppery, which may swing in its favor. Ah well, at least I've saved $15 dollars already, by shopping my own stash! This is fun!!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you know that feeling when you're currently in a certain phase concerning your style of makeup? I wore lots of bronzer, a reddish lipstick, and lots of mascara today and now I'm feeling like this is the one and only look I'll be wearing in the future - which is crap because I know that won't happen.
  However, right now in this moment I feel like I need to get rid of all my eyeshadows, not neutral blushes, and other stuff that's not compatible with the look. Also, I think I may need the bronzer from the RiRi collection now.
  I feel like that quite often. I think it's because my stash is huge and I feel like there a things I'm not using often enough and neglect them, even though I want to share my love equally.
  Gosh, I'm a nutcase.


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 18, 2013)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Do you know that feeling when you're currently in a certain phase concerning your style of makeup? I wore lots of bronzer, a reddish lipstick, and lots of mascara today and now I'm feeling like this is the one and only look I'll be wearing in the future - which is crap because I know that won't happen.
> However, right now in this moment I feel like I need to get rid of all my eyeshadows, not neutral blushes, and other stuff that's not compatible with the look. Also, I think I may need the bronzer from the RiRi collection now.
> I feel like that quite often. I think it's because my stash is huge and I feel like there a things I'm not using often enough and neglect them, even though I want to share my love equally.
> Gosh, I'm a nutcase.


  I know what you mean.  Last week I wore the exact same look all week.  I really kind of enjoyed the simplicity of it.  I wondered what it would be like to get rid of everything else but then I figured I'd just go broke building up my stash again so that won't work lol!!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 18, 2013)

I like to change my look every single day. I may wear more corals in the summer and more dark lippies in fall/winter but I try to use something different every single day.  This makes me use all my makeup and it's more exciting!


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 18, 2013)

IHughes said:


> This makes me use all my makeup and it's more exciting!


I almost always change my look every day but last week I got kind of lazy about it lol.  What's the use in having all this stuff if I'm not going to use it right??


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 18, 2013)

I definitely need support. I have spent hundreds of dollars on MAC and items from Sephora this year. I have to concentrate on my credit card debt the first half of 2014. I have some beautiful items that I need to actually wear! I am glad this is low-buy instead of no-buy. I don't want to set myself up for failure.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 18, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Down to two items from Magnetic Nude.


  I went from 6 to 3! So proud of myself already.


----------



## User38 (Dec 18, 2013)

lol.. it's a good feeling!

  I might get ONE.. even the sound of that is lonely.. lol


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 18, 2013)

IHughes said:


> This makes me use all my makeup and it's more exciting!


  yes me too! A good tip is to choose a different item every day and build a look around it.I do that with eyeshadow palettes,singles,lipsticks and blushes.I may stuck with a look for a while but fortunately i get bored easily,so i really enjoy the change.I suppose that is one of the reasons my collection grew so much,i like to use different stuff.I need to be reasonable though.I'm going to get only one blush from MN,probably At Dusk,and i'm really going to try NOT to get FP,i have too many highlighters and in the end of the day lots of them don't look much different from each other.
  I


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 18, 2013)

I now know I really need this low-buy! I keep buying stuff even though I know I need to stop...but of course I tell myself I have until January 1st. I bought the violet lip bag from the holiday collection(which I have been wanting for a long time) plus prepare for pleasure, I never intended on buying from the holiday collection but I ended up with 3 lippies, a blush and the lip set(so four lipsticks actually)...and I wasn't planning on getting much if anything from Magnetic Nude(except maybe 1 skinfinish) but swatches always draw me in! And I forgot I bought a ton of lipsticks from an indie company and they are shipping finally...lipsticks and eyeshadows, my weakness.

  But I am starting to define my goals now...roughly...these are ones I had last year as well, so I may change them depending on what I want to accomplish this year. If anyone is interested in how I work mine, here it is(I write it in my blog but I can't post a link).

As of January 1, 2014 I will not be allowed to buy any beauty related products, unless...

1. the product is an absolute essential (shampoo/conditioner, cleanser, deodorant...etc.) and I have run out.
2. I run out of a product and I have nothing else to replace it (ex: I run out of my current eyeshadow primer and I have no other primers in my collection)
3. I receive a gift card, money or am gifted makeup and therefore am not spending any of my own money on it. *(which rarely happens lol, no one buys me makeup or gives me gc for places I can buy makeup haha) OR if I de-stash my current collection, I can add that towards something I want.*
4. If I am in a place that I usually never go and has products that I am otherwise never able to get (ex: if i am traveling to another country or go to a store that is not available close to me).-* I may say no to even this though, this year.*
5. They are presents for others.

 Although I am calling this a "No-Buy", I am making some exceptions for myself. These are rewards for myself for 1) following the no-buy, 2)following weekly goals, and 3) sticking to my 2014 resolutions. 

  1. *Weekly Goals*.


2. *Blogging and Writing*. One of my goals this year is to write more consistently, which also includes my blogging. I started this blog for many reasons, I love beauty products, for one but I also love fashion, art, photography, writing, etc. I consider all of these things as part of beauty, not just how we look but who we are inside. I want to push myself to do more. So for every blog post I will award myself $4. For other writing(essay, poem, story, etc) I will award myself $1 a page, so if I write a 3 page essay I will get $3, a poem, $1 and so on. A lot of people have been encouraging me to write more about my life, so hopefully this will encourage me to do more.

3. *Art*. This may sound like an odd goal, but art used to be a huge part of my life,   and it's slowly taken a back seat to so many things. This year I am really hoping to get back into it. Painting, drawing, photography, sewing are all things I used to do consistently. So for every piece I do, or if I create something I will award myself $5.

5. *Reading.* Another part of my life that used to be huge and I let slip. I love to read but tend to do it in "spurts," meaning I will read voraciously for a week or two, a ton of books and then go back to nothing. I would like to be more consistent, because I love reading, I just tend to get side tracked. So for anything under 200 pages, $2, beween 200-500, $4 and over 500 pages, $6.

 6. *Empties.*
  It is great to finish a product, especially products you don't particularly care for that are just taking up space. Therefore, for any empty product I have, I will award myself $2 of makeup allowance. 

  7. *Self-Control.* 
  This is not really a reward, but a punishment. If I don't follow my no-buy, then I will get negative cash for whatever amount I spent. For example, if I buy a $10 product when I have no reward allowance to spend, then I will subtract double the amount I spent on my total reward allowance, in this case being -$20. This means my allowance will be in a negative number and I will have to work even harder to have money to spend on makeup the following weeks.

  Last year  I wanted to work towards buying a nice(but expensive) new laptop, this year I don't necessarily have any big goals. Primarily I would like to build up my savings account, and hopefully that will lead to a good vacation somewhere down the line. And paying off my credit, which, realistically, I can do in a couple months.

  Sorry this was long, but I figured it might help someone, and it helps to lay it all out.


----------



## singer82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh yay I'm so glad this is here. I am so in! The end of the year is what gets me. In Jan I put away all my credit cards. I was doing pretty darn well, but get myself  back in trouble when all the  holiday sales start.  I need to get rid of my credit card debt. And start saving money for other things in my life. This year an old co-worker died in a terrible car crash. She was 4 years younger than me (27)!  She had so much life still ahead of her. It was def a wake up call. Life is too short. You never know what will happen. I've never had a real vacation in my life. I want to finally do one before we decide to have a baby. I'm 31 so the clock is ticking.


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 18, 2013)

i think t 3 item is a good start im try and do it as well, skipping would be a harsh reality i gotta fiend myself off, so far for the Magnetic Nudes i just have teh 2 new blushes and FP EDSF, i went down from 7 items yay!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 18, 2013)

novacaine thats an EXCELLENT idea!! i agree on all those u listed and i write alot too lol. i normally like to write it out becuz it becomes more realistic for me to follow if i have a "to do" list starring back at me to be accountable for. i definitely need to save more. i have 2 big vacays to take next year and i just need to save n get my nordies and credit union cc's down as much as possible. i used my $20 sephora gc and im sure i'll indulge in there 20% off after xmas sale but my limit will be no more than $50 becuz i honestly dnt need shyt else. ever since this thread started i've actually been thinking of taken unopened stuff to give away to friends or just take em back to sephora to re-up on skin care products. that $32 stila foil shadow miiiiiight just be up on the chopping block. i just ran out of some origins night-a-mins lol.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Dec 18, 2013)

I has never understood the MAC SF. They look like big blushes to me. And i'm sure I would never finished one. So I always skip them. What is diferent about them? How you use them? They look to colorful for use all over face, so I don't get why they are not blushes o highlighters. I need some enlightment.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 18, 2013)

FuuHouhouji said:


> I has never understood the MAC SF. They look like big blushes to me. And i'm sure I would never finished one. So I always skip them. What is diferent about them? How you use them? They look to colorful for use all over face, so I don't get why they are not blushes o highlighters. I need some enlightment.


  are u talking bout the EDSF's? i have superb and whisper of guilt and use em as highlighters. u are correct...u will NEVER finish em until dinosaurs roam the earth wearing cowboy boots!! TO ME the only difference is the texture becuz u wont have the fall out the regular msf's kick up. the lighter less glittery ones u could use LIGHTLY all over for a glow. The regular SF's like sunpower i use to contour in the summer cuz its more of a bronzy-ish color on me.


----------



## Debbs (Dec 18, 2013)

The thread police gonna get you, lol. Careful . Less Specktra time for me next year  means less awareness  and the less I know about the less I buy. You can't miss something that you never had, right ? Wrong, so very wrong smh. Can cause you double so its just having self control and finding the right balance . I plan to work on color coordination and blending, using eye multiple colors thus using up products much faster


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Dec 18, 2013)

I actually did very well this past year. Probably got $300, maybe $400 worth of products from Sephora, all for free. I use Swagbucks to get giftcards. So I think I shall only treat myself to new things when they're free lol.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 19, 2013)

Two steps forward, three steps back. 
  Returned MUFE eyeliner ($30 back), purchased NYX dupe for $8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never used MAC's or Sephora's return policy and I've used it twice in one week! 

  B2M for two ES (one for me, one for a friend) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Impulsively purchased an amazing new pair of glasses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  SIGH. 2014 can't come soon enough (Although I can't wait for Christmas!)

  ETA: Looked at Magnetic Nude swatches. Thinking of only getting one SF.  Looked at Amourous Alloy and thought hmmm.....nope!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

Lots of new posts and new ideas. Thanks everyone for sharing!  2browneyes and all the ladies considering the new MN collection, stay strong. Really try to decide if your stash is in need of more neutrals. As I know that's probably covered pretty well in most of our collections. Don't just buy for the formula. Make sure the colors are unique enough to be used. Look through your stash before placing an order just to make sure you're aware of what you have. You'd be surprised how similar all these shades actually translate on your face. These ED collections are coming out more often. So you'll always have more chances at the formula.  I had 8 items on my original list and will cut to 3-4 items before this one is released!  We can do this!!!


----------



## Deneb (Dec 19, 2013)

I wanted 5 items, but I think I will get 2. I wanted Silver Dawn, but as Erin mentionned, these shadows are way too small and way too expensive. So I must pass. I also wanted both dark fluidlines, but I guess that Our Secret may be close enough to Eclair, so I will only get It's Physical. And I must choose one between the 2 EDSF's I was considering (Superb and the peachy one) ! I might end up without any...


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

Deneb said:


> I wanted 5 items, but I think I will get 2. I wanted Silver Dawn, but as Erin mentionned, these shadows are way too small and way too expensive. So I must pass. I also wanted both dark fluidlines, but I guess that Our Secret may be close enough to Eclair, so I will only get It's Physical. And I must choose one between the 2 EDSF's I was considering (Superb and the peachy one) ! I might end up without any...


  I agree. To pay for these smaller EDES the color has to be super special & unique. Don't think it's quite there in these selections even though they seem very nice. Just also very dupable. Superb is a great choice of the 3 and is making multiple comebacks for a reason! I think if you want to try one, that's a good one! Not sure what skin color you are though. Seems a lot of darker NWs were disappointed in Superb.... Debbs could commit further on this. HTH


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 19, 2013)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> I actually did very well this past year. Probably got $300, maybe $400 worth of products from Sephora, all for free. I use Swagbucks to get giftcards. So I think I shall only treat myself to new things when they're free lol.


  Can you tell me more about Swagbucks?   





Deneb said:


> I wanted 5 items, but I think I will get 2. I wanted Silver Dawn, but as Erin mentionned, these shadows are way too small and way too expensive. So I must pass. I also wanted both dark fluidlines, but I guess that Our Secret may be close enough to Eclair, so I will only get It's Physical. And I must choose one between the 2 EDSF's I was considering (Superb and the peachy one) ! I might end up without any...


  I don't think I need any of the lipsticks or lip glasses, or eyeshadows for the price. I would like to try a fluidline because I don't own a single gel eyeliner. I would also like one EDSF and possibly a blush but only if it is out of this world and not likes thing else I own.   The Huggable lipsticks are drawing me in. I have to make sure I get only one or two and only colors they are unlike anything else I have.


----------



## Deneb (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I agree. To pay for these smaller EDES the color has to be super special & unique. Don't think it's quite there in these selections even though they seem very nice. Just also very dupable. Superb is a great choice of the 3 and is making multiple comebacks for a reason! I think if you want to try one, that's a good one! Not sure what skin color you are though. Seems a lot of darker NWs were disappointed in Superb.... Debbs could commit further on this. HTH


 Thank you ! I think I'm nc20, I will go and check them irl.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 19, 2013)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> I actually did very well this past year. Probably got $300, maybe $400 worth of products from Sephora, all for free. I use Swagbucks to get giftcards. So I think I shall only treat myself to new things when they're free lol.


  Swagbucks? Tell me more.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 19, 2013)

Pixie, you are right. I've decided that I'll only purchase 2 items from Magnetic Nudes. I've been doing good. All I ordered from RiRi Holiday was PB. I'm sticking to it with help from you all.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 19, 2013)

So far none of Mac collections really drew me in, so I don't own any Mac products, so much money saved  I most of the time wait for discounts to buy anything and Mac never does them so yeah lol Well, couple time some things looked interesting, but they never post ingredient list =.=


----------



## Sylvia60 (Dec 19, 2013)

A great idea,  a "LOW-BUY" 2014!!


  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 

...no more than 8-10 items in the entire year, including BTM lippies and replacement items like foundation. That means I can buy a very few items that I absolutely love, but nothing else. I need to work through my stash.   
  Great idea, Pixie. We need to keep each other strong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Yes, yes and yes.
  My last buy included products I'll never use. I may never learn that what swatches beautifully on the hand may not work AT ALL on the eyes, so it's better to stop experimenting and use the magnificent products I have.

  I myself was a blog sale addict, til I was burned by a shameless fraud (along with other Spectra members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  It'll be easy to limit myself to 8-10 products in 2014.
  I hope we can make it easier for others to do the same!

  Brushes, though. That'll be  a challenge.


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Dec 19, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Swagbucks? Tell me more.


 
  Swagbucks is a 'search engine' site that also gives you points for various things. You then redeem those points for giftcards to a myriad of places. So you take surveys, complete special offers, watch videos, use the search engine etc and earn points.

  It can take a tiny bit to get used to the site and how to get points, and yes it can be slow goings. But I have no life, so I'm basically on there all the time.


  You can sign up here. www.swagbucks.com/refer/SweetSweetIrony


----------



## lyseD (Dec 19, 2013)

I may be down to one item from MN but am liking some swatches of the Huggables.

  My head knows that the Huggables I am attracted to are MLBB colours and that I have many, many of those. But my heart wants more MAC and 1 piddly lipstick from MN is not enough.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 19, 2013)

WE CAN DO THIS LAYDEEEEZ!!!

  I got vice 1 n 2...I know dmn well I aint touch V2 since I've had it when it came out, V1 maaaybe twice and I love collecting UD palettes but im in noooo rush for NP3. im good on palettes/shadows. im gonna make sure I check in this thread when I have any urges becuz it'll be hard but to know I got thousands of dollars in makeup I dnt even phkn USE...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im getting mad just thinkin bout **logging AWF**


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2013)

I hear you on the palette thing, KiKi. There's a new NARS eyeshadow palette coming out in the near future that's seriously tempting me, even though I have loads of similar colours in other palettes, and even though ready-made palettes are one thing I'm swearing off for this low-buy.  :hug: Let's keep our resolve strong, yeah?


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 19, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> WE CAN DO THIS LAYDEEEEZ!!!
> 
> I got vice 1 n 2...I know dmn well I aint touch V2 since I've had it when it came out, V1 maaaybe twice and I love collecting UD palettes but im in noooo rush for NP3. im good on palettes/shadows. im gonna make sure I check in this thread when I have any urges becuz it'll be hard but to know I got thousands of dollars in makeup I dnt even phkn USE...
> 
> ...


  As long as i got a similar color or most likely a dupe, i will still feel like i'm in on the fun. Grr i hope so.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> WE CAN DO THIS LAYDEEEEZ!!!
> 
> I got vice 1 n 2...I know dmn well I aint touch V2 since I've had it when it came out, V1 maaaybe twice and I love collecting UD palettes but im in noooo rush for NP3. im good on palettes/shadows. im gonna make sure I check in this thread when I have any urges becuz it'll be hard but to know I got thousands of dollars in makeup I dnt even phkn USE...
> 
> ...


  YES!!! Stay strong! You've already acknowledged that you don't need it... so be happy that you can skip it! You've done all the mental work already! You will be going against your good sense by purchasing it. And that will inevitably lead to buyers remorse. You can do it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SKIP!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok. Im here and ill start with only 3 things of Nude collection


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Ok. Im here and ill start with only 3 things of Nude collection


  Turn that frown upside down sweetie! WELCOME!! We're going to have tons of fun on here! Just with less products and more money in our pockets...


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Definitely check out in person.... But I'm NC30/35 and I really like Superb. So, I think it's lovely on NC's at least! *Try to limit yourself to one EDSF if you can! They are nice products but just remind yourself they are HIGHLIGHTERS... they aren't going to be THAT different from one another once you have a couple (including MSF's) in your stash*. Stay strong and show that product all your love!


  I'm struggling with this right now. I want both Magnetic Appeal and Fairly Precious when I know deep down I only need one. I am not sure which to choose.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> I'm struggling with this right now. I want both Magnetic Appeal and Fairly Precious when I know deep down I only need one. I am not sure which to choose.


  Ok... that's what THIS thread is for! Think about your stash and your needs...
  MA is going to be your golds like your Glorify or Double Def. FP is in that peachy/orange genre that seems to be popular. So that sort of color is going to keep coming back I think.
  T has MA under the category "Most Easily Duped" and I think I agree.
  So, that being said, decide if your collection has more Goldish highlighters or Peachy highlighters... and then choose the one you have less of IF you HAVE to get one! Superb you already have, and I think the hands down winner in this trio. So you're one step in the right direction that you already have that one!

  Just to add, I had both of these new EDSF on my list too, and decided to skip MA. I'll be getting FP only. HTH


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have cut my list down and my Magnetic Nude is gonna just be one EDSF and one fluidline OR the silvery taupe eyeshadow.   I am going to allow myself one Huggable, and I am going to make sure it is a really special color that is unique to my collection.   That's still $66-$70! For 3 products! Ugh, that really seems unnecessary.   What is so special about the EDSF? Will that formula be released again soon? I just got Adored MSF and Becca Rose Gold shimmering skin perfector, and I am getting the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder for Christmas. Seems like maybe I could play with those new items for a few months until the next time they release the EDSFs.   Also, I have never used a Fluidline. I don't wear gel or liquid eyeliner because I have very hooded eyes. What are the different ways to use a Fluidline?


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Also, I have never used a Fluidline. I don't wear gel or liquid eyeliner because I have very hooded eyes. What are the different ways to use a Fluidline?


  EDSF is just a newer formula that they released so people are still pretty hyped about them. They have had several collections with this formula now and I'm sure with their popularity they will continue to bring these products back. If you have Adored, you can probably safely skip FP since they are both in the "peachy highlighter" vein. I think Superb is very nice and I'm happy it's already in my collection but may or may not work for you based on your skintone. MA is pretty dupable IMO and a color/highlight shade we see alot. So, if you can skip them all.... do it! You have some really nice highlighters to play with in a great shade range! And that HG Ambient palette is so insanely awesome! They sort of put MAC MSF's to shame. So try to maybe skip these this time, and if you still feel like you're missing something in the "highlighter" genre next time they roll out the ED formula, I'm sure they'll have more nice shades for you to try. You could also try to snag a EDSF from the clearance bin or from a CCO at below retail to try the formula! I know a lot of people have been getting rid of the ones that didn't work for them (or backups) from prior releases.

  Fluidlines are nice if you like gel liners. But if you don;t use gel liners as liners, as you mentioned, you may want to skip. I know some people use them as bases for eyeshadows, but I wouldn't buy one specifically for that purpose as there isn't a ton of product in the container for the cost. If you are looking for a nice eyeshadow base, look into a MAC paint pot. They are more bang for your buck and have a great shade range. IMO one of MAC's best products. But even then, you could go for a Maybelline Color Tattoo and save even more money, as many of their shades are very nice and a cheaper alternative to the MAC Paint pots.

  HTH


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> EDSF is just a newer formula that they released so people are still pretty hyped about them. They have had several collections with this formula now and I'm sure with their popularity they will continue to bring these products back. If you have Adored, you can probably safely skip FP since they are both in the "peachy highlighter" vein. I think Superb is very nice and I'm happy it's already in my collection but may or may not work for you based on your skintone. MA is pretty dupable IMO and a color/highlight shade we see alot. So, if you can skip them all.... do it! You have some really nice highlighters to play with in a great shade range! And that HG Ambient palette is so insanely awesome! They sort of put MAC MSF's to shame. So try to maybe skip these this time, and if you still feel like you're missing something in the "highlighter" genre next time they roll out the ED formula, I'm sure they'll have more nice shades for you to try. You could also try to snag a EDSF from the clearance bin or from a CCO at below retail to try the formula! I know a lot of people have been getting rid of the ones that didn't work for them (or backups) from prior releases.  Fluidlines are nice if you like gel liners. But if you don;t use gel liners as liners, as you mentioned, you may want to skip. I know some people use them as bases for eyeshadows, but I wouldn't buy one specifically for that purpose as there isn't a ton of product in the container for the cost. If you are looking for a nice eyeshadow base, look into a MAC paint pot. They are more bang for your buck and have a great shade range. IMO one of MAC's best products. But even then, you could go for a Maybelline Color Tattoo and save even more money, as many of their shades are very nice and a cheaper alternative to the MAC Paint pots.  HTH


This really helps! I'm NW20. I think I can skip the fluid lines - if I got colored liners, I'd rather get the UD Black Market set that is on sale already. And I have a good selection of Maybelline Color Tattoos, Tarte smouldereyes, and other eyeshadow bases.   I think I will look at Superb, but it seems like it would be in the same shade range as Mary Loumanizer from theBalm, which I have. Shoot, I may have just talked myself out of the entire Magnetic Nude collection! thanks @pixiedancer!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok... that's what THIS thread is for! Think about your stash and your needs...
> MA is going to be your golds like your Glorify or Double Def. FP is in that peachy/orange genre that seems to be popular. So that sort of color is going to keep coming back I think.
> T has MA under the category "Most Easily Duped" and I think I agree.
> So, that being said, decide if your collection has more Goldish highlighters or Peachy highlighters... and then choose the one you have less of IF you HAVE to get one! Superb you already have, and I think the hands down winner in this trio. So you're one step in the right direction that you already have that one!
> ...


  Thanks girl I needed this. I do not own any gold highlights, no Glorify or Double Def. But I just noticed the "Most Easily Duped" list. The only peachy highlighter I have is Adored, which I really like on me. Tough decisions but I am really leaning more towards Fairly Precious like you. Hope it's the right choice!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just crossed a lipstick off my list from Punk Couture: Studded Kiss. I don't need another red. I am only getting one item from Huggable: Rusty. I want to try the new formula.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Thanks girl I needed this. I do not own any gold highlights, no Glorify or Double Def. But I just noticed the "Most Easily Duped" list. The only peachy highlighter I have is Adored, which I really like on me. Tough decisions but I am really leaning more towards Fairly Precious like you. Hope it's the right choice!


  Ok.... let me say this.... If you have and already LOVE Adored as a peachy highlighter.... get MA instead. Gold highlighters are beautiful! And just because it's easily duped doesn't matter if you don't have any of the dupes! So this could be your 1 awesome gold highlighter that you've been missing! So my vote for you, based on what you've said, is get MA and skip FP. Just my opinion. Hope I didn't just confuse you more!!!

  EDIT (w more info): And like I said before, I think FP is going to be a color we see a lot more of. So you'll have other chances to snag this shade if you run out of Adored or want to try another peachy highlighter in the future.
  Also, I think a pretty gold highlight will look GORGEOUS with your new red hair!!! JMHO


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

@Serenityy I added some thoughts to my prior post


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 19, 2013)

So, I just cruised Ulta's sale section. For the $66 I could have easily spent on MAC MA and Huggable, I could get Urban Decay Black Market 6 liner set, Smashbox Wondervision palette, and Cargo Let's Meet in Paris eyeshadow palette if I used my 20% coupon. Crazy.


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> @Serenityy I added some thoughts to my prior post


  Thank you again! This makes more sense to me. I really should just go for the gold highlighter since it really is something thats missing from my collection. So I'm going to bite the bullet and just get MA instead. Today I got matched with MAC Mineralize Moisture Foundation in NC30, hopefully my skin and my red hair agrees with the gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'm also thinking of skipping Morning Rose lipstick (which is also on my list) because it really is dupable the more I look at it. I can't think of skipping Hell Bound, it looks too pretty.

  Wow I really just narrowed my list to two things. Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 19, 2013)

My beautiful friend purchased me Cockiness eyeliner and Phresh Out quad for Christmas. I couldn't believe my eyes!  I was so, so amazed.  She had no idea I was so interested in the Riri Collection, so I couldn't believe her choices - so spot on for me.  Her generosity was so, so amazing - I'm so spoiled!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I'm considering Superb vs. FP for Magnetic Nude.  I have Adored and it doesn't really show up on me that well.  But I'm not very dark skinned - I'm actually very fair, with blue/grey eyes.  I bought 2 out of 3 skinfinishes from Divine Nights (Scene to be Seen and Perfectly Poised).  Both are very dark on me, so I have to use a light hand.  Any suggestions for me?!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> My beautiful friend purchased me Cockiness eyeliner and Phresh Out quad for Christmas. I couldn't believe my eyes!  I was so, so amazed.  She had no idea I was so interested in the Riri Collection, so I couldn't believe her choices - so spot on for me.  Her generosity was so, so amazing - I'm so spoiled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   What a sweet friend! Enjoy your goodies!

  What's your skintone? If your NC, Superb will be a nice shade! It seems to get problematic on darker NW's though. If Superb will compliment your skintone, I think you should try that one. It's the most original and unique out of the 3 from MN. And of the other highlighters you listed, it will be a new shade you don't already have.


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> We are skintwins! I'm NC30/35!... (Shellcat's also a NC30/35) I think that seals the deal... go for MA. I like Glorify and WoG as metallic gold highlighters for me, so I think they will work great!
> I am skipping MR too now. I'm going to get OFP Huggable instead. Same color family. Close to Venus (my true pink lipstick LOVE). And a chance to try the new formula instead of adding a potential dupe & ordinary color to my huge lipstick stash in the reg lipstick variety. Since the Huggables are more of a blam/stain hybrid, at least I feel like I'm adding something different even if the shade is common. So, maybe try OFP and skip that MR.
> You are rocking your low-buy already and it's not even 2014 yet!!! I'm a Proud mama! HeeHee
> 
> ...


  Hooray for skintwins! I am always matched all over the place. Before today I was "matched" with NC20, that was a serious no-go. Oh my, since I'm not home to look in my stash, I just realize I have WoG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WoG can't be too close to MA, right? Glorify is closer to MA if anything?
  You know I forgot about the Huggables! Idk if should check those out, I'm scared I might go crazy lol.
  I'm trying to go strong with this low-buy! It's best I start early to boost my confidence in tackling it full on during 2014.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Hooray for skintwins! I am always matched all over the place. Before today I was "matched" with NC20, that was a serious no-go. Oh my, since I'm not home to look in my stash, I just realize I have WoG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WoG is NOTHING like Glorify. They are just both in my "gold highlighter" category. You are still safe to go with MA!
  I'm only getting one Huggable just to try the formula. The colors aren't super special. So I thought I'd replace the MN lippie MR I was going to get with a similar color in this new formula. And Liba said OFP Huggable was close to Venus... which is MY pink! I've already gone through a whole tube and am onto my bu! 

  BTW.... no more BU's for me in 2014 either! No matter what! I have just had enough experience with MAC now to know they will keep bringing back repromotes and even very close dupes of things I love! No reason for me to hoard.... ever! Even a lost or stolen product is 1-2 collections away from a dupe.


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> WoG is NOTHING like Glorify. They are just both in my "gold highlighter" category. You are still safe to go with MA!
> I'm only getting one Huggable just to try the formula. The colors aren't super special. So I thought I'd replace the MN lippie MR I was going to get with a similar color in this new formula. And Liba said OFP Huggable was close to Venus... which is MY pink! I've already gone through a whole tube and am onto my bu!
> 
> BTW.... no more BU's for me in 2014 either! No matter what! I have just had enough experience with MAC now to know they will keep bringing back repromotes and even very close dupes of things I love! No reason for me to hoard.... ever! Even a lost or stolen product is 1-2 collections away from a dupe.


  Okay perfect! I'm glad they are nothing alike, so now I'm officially set on MA! I do not own Venus, but I am a huge pink lover so I may need to check out OFP. 
  I'm with you on the no more back ups thing! I have wayyy too many backups of things, time to just let things be because MAC for sure will eventually repromote or have that close dupe like you said!


----------



## MsKb (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok.... let me say this.... If you have and already LOVE Adored as a peachy highlighter.... get MA instead. Gold highlighters are beautiful! And just because it's easily duped doesn't matter if you don't have any of the dupes! So this could be your 1 awesome gold highlighter that you've been missing! So my vote for you, based on what you've said, is get MA and skip FP. Just my opinion. Hope I didn't just confuse you more!!!
> 
> EDIT (w more info): And like I said before, I think FP is going to be a color we see a lot more of. So you'll have other chances to snag this shade if you run out of Adored or want to try another peachy highlighter in the future.
> Also, I think a pretty gold highlight will look GORGEOUS with your new red hair!!! JMHO


  these responses def helped me too... I think i'm gonna go with MA..it might be better for my nc42/43 skin...I think I may also skip picking up any of the blushes (wanted one, another was a maybe), gonna skip the lipsticks, didn't even bother looking at the lip glass and hopefully i'll be able to hold out and not bother with them at all. Fluidlines are my weakness so i'm hoping to skip at least one of for the most play with them inshore before i buy them online indiscriminately. really loving being part of this thread


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2013)

@MsKb glad we could help! 


  I'm also skipping all the MN lipsticks and have also not looked at the glosses at all! I have WAY too many to use up before I can even consider buying even 1 more!
  Def look at those fluidlines in the store. They may not be the "must haves" you think. I hear most people are going to use them on the lower lashline. I have PLENTY of UD and other brand liners for that job. For the most part, if I line my upper lid w a fluidline, I want a statement liner color. Or else I can just use my other brand liners that don't dry out as quickly as a Fluidline can. If you must indulge because you are a big Fluidline fan... I def think you could narrow it down to one and really focus on giving it a lot of attention!


----------



## MsKb (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm also skipping all the MN lipsticks and have also not looked at the glosses at all! I have WAY too many to use up before I can even consider buying even 1 more!
> Def look at those fluidlines in the store. They may not be the "must haves" you think. I hear most people are going to use them on the lower lashline. I have PLENTY of UD and other brand liners for that job. For the most part, if I line my upper lid w a fluidline, I want a statement liner color. Or else I can just use my other brand liners that don't dry out as quickly as a Fluidline can. If you must indulge because you are a big Fluidline fan... I def think you could narrow it down to one and really focus on giving it a lot of attention!


  this makes me happy to hear because I use fluidlines in the same way on the upper lid. i don't really do much with the lower lashline. I have about 14 fluid lines and I realise that quite a few i've only ever used once or twice  so hopefully once the willpower remains I may only pick up one or even none. i'm feeling optimistic

  also...i wanted all the lipsticks from PC but i've actually talked myself out of them. lately i've been into the vampy lip but honestly the only one I would wear often was studded kiss but I figure that owning Talk that Talk and Fixed on Drama should suffice plus MAC has a few permanent vampy colours that I can always pick up so i've decided to skip the lipsticks. Furthermore the collection is not coming out in my country so if i skip online buying then once i miss it, it will not tempt me in store.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 

 
   What a sweet friend! Enjoy your goodies!

  What's your skintone? If your NC, Superb will be a nice shade! It seems to get problematic on darker NW's though. If Superb will compliment your skintone, I think you should try that one. It's the most original and unique out of the 3 from MN. And of the other highlighters you listed, it will be a new shade you don't already have.



  This sounds strange, but I've never had my skin tone matched. I don't wear foundation or cover up.  If I had to kind of guess, I would say NW just based on foundation swatches online (I look good in pink, coral, purple, and gold tones).  

  I think I might go in and swatch to double check what will look good on me.  I don't think I can do this one online!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 20, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm also skipping all the MN lipsticks and have also not looked at the glosses at all! I have WAY too many to use up before I can even consider buying even 1 more!
> Def look at those fluidlines in the store. They may not be the "must haves" you think. I hear most people are going to use them on the lower lashline. I have PLENTY of UD and other brand liners for that job. For the most part, if I line my upper lid w a fluidline, I want a statement liner color. Or else I can just use my other brand liners that don't dry out as quickly as a Fluidline can. If you must indulge because you are a big Fluidline fan... I def think you could narrow it down to one and really focus on giving it a lot of attention!


  After reading lots of different posts on here I think I have narrowed down my wants from MN even more to just Fairly Precious, Steel Kiss and maybe Morning Rose. I do have a lot of liners, not fluidlines but similar colors and I would probably use it as a base not a liner, so for the size probably not worth it, maybe get a paint pot some other time. I don't generally wear lip gloss often so I don't have a ton and Steel Kiss seems kind if unique. And I know Morning Rose is said to be easily dupeable but I don't think I have colors similar since I am generally a red/purple/coral lip person. I would love to get A Natural Flirt or Silver Dawn shadow but not for $20.

  As the month comes to an end I am going through my stash to create a giveaway pile, blog-sale pile and trash old/bad products to help me organize. So much I haven't even used yet! And I am actually looking forward to shopping my stash each week!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 20, 2013)

I love highlighters but I'm skipping all the EDSF. I already have:

  Dior Amber Diamond 
  Hourglass Luminous LIght
  Hourglass Incandescent Light
  Benefit Watt's Up
  Becca Opal Skin Perfector
  MAC Shell Pearl
  MAC Adored
  MAC Light Year (in my sales thread)
  MAC Redhead (in my sales thread)
  MAC Definitely Defined
  MAC Perfectly Poised
  MAC Amber Glow

  There is no way I need another highlighter. I don't think there's any shade that will look materially different from anything I have, particularly since I have a light hand with them. Would I like Superb and Fairly Precious? Definitely. But not only do I not need them, I know they really wouldn't add anything to my collection. So I'm skipping, no matter how tempting the new EDSF are.  

  Besides, I got the Hourglass Ambient powders at 20% off.  MAC EDSF are simply not at that level, IMO, and cost almost as much per gram as I paid for the Ambient Powders. So  no.


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 20, 2013)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> Swagbucks is a 'search engine' site that also gives you points for various things. You then redeem those points for giftcards to a myriad of places. So you take surveys, complete special offers, watch videos, use the search engine etc and earn points.
> 
> It can take a tiny bit to get used to the site and how to get points, and yes it can be slow goings. But I have no life, so I'm basically on there all the time.
> 
> ...


I just signed up through your link.  I'm confused though.  I got 30 swagbucks for signing up, completing my profile etc...  I clicked a link to get 2 swagbucks for watching a video but after I watched the video I still had 30.  Am I missing a step?

  Back on topic...  I think I've talked myself out of the entire MN collection!!  At this point I'm only interested in Autoerotique blush and A Quiet Roar l/g.  I really don't need a blush or a lipgloss but I've never tried this blush formula and I can back to mac for the lipglass.  I think I will probably be able to totally skip though and not lose sleep, yay!!!!


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 20, 2013)

Someone please steer me away from laura mercier 48 brush!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 20, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> Someone please steer me away from laura mercier 48 brush!


  Which brush is this?
  I would have to know a little more about your current brush stash to help you....


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 20, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Which brush is this?
> I would have to know a little more about your current brush stash to help you....


  Oops it's by trish mcevoy. It's the mac 165 dupe. I currently have a real techniques contour brush, but I feel like that applies a sheer wash of color, and isn't tapered enough. I did manage to sell two mac brushes(109, 224) recently from my sale thread. I just have the 116 left to sell that I don't use.
http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com/2011/05/trish-mcevoy-brushes.html


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 20, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> Oops it's by trish mcevoy. It's the mac 165 dupe. I currently have a real techniques contour brush, but I feel like that applies a sheer wash of color, and isn't tapered enough. I did manage to sell two mac brushes(109, 224) recently from my sale thread. I just have the 116 left to sell that I don't use.
> http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com/2011/05/trish-mcevoy-brushes.html


  With this new info I say go for it. It sounds like you did a good job purging some brushes from your stash that aren't used and that the 165 dupe is something you will use and a hole in your collection that will be filled with this purchase. Unlike makeup products, brushes are a little more "splurge-worthy"... with good care they will last a very long time! 
  I'm not sure how much the Trish McEvoy version is, but I have the Sigma dupe and use it a lot. It's not a high end brush, but definitely better than drugstore. So, if you wanted to save some money, you could go with the Sigma version!
  Let us know how you like the brush if you go that route!


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 20, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> With this new info I say go for it. It sounds like you did a good job purging some brushes from your stash that aren't used and that the 165 dupe is something you will use and a hole in your collection that will be filled with this purchase. Unlike makeup products, brushes are a little more "splurge-worthy"... with good care they will last a very long time!
> I'm not sure how much the Trish McEvoy version is, but I have the Sigma dupe and use it a lot. It's not a high end brush, but definitely better than drugstore. So, if you wanted to save some money, you could go with the Sigma version!
> Let us know how you like the brush if you go that route!


  Thank you for the suggestion! I was looking at the sigma dupe also, but my last experience with the sigma face brushes have been mostly misses. I do love the E25 though. I think if I can get rid of my 116 I will allow myself the TM brush!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 20, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! I was looking at the sigma dupe also, but my last experience with the sigma face brushes have been mostly misses. I do love the E25 though. I think *if I can get rid of my 116 I will allow myself the TM brush! *


  THAT sounds like a great idea! Good Luck with your goal!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 20, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> This sounds strange, but I've never had my skin tone matched. I don't wear foundation or cover up.  If I had to kind of guess, I would say NW just based on foundation swatches online (I look good in pink, coral, purple, and gold tones).    I think I might go in and swatch to double check what will look good on me.  I don't think I can do this one online!


  Definitely swatch. And get matched, while you're at it.  Also, are there any specific shades of pink, coral, and purple that work for you? Using myself as an example: I look okay in more saturated, neutral-to-warm pinks, raspberry pinks, and more dusky pinks, but I don't suit all blue-based/cool-toned pinks or pastel pinks.


----------



## Deneb (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey ! I've been to Mac the other day... Didn't buy anything lol !!! /Proud Just got my b2m.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Dec 21, 2013)

the idea frightens me so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  with everything we all go through to get our mac products an LE everything and the possibilty of not getting what we want even if we dont need it
  is going to be a hard job for me but with all you ladies help i can make better choices and save money and enjoy what i already have


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 21, 2013)

keridabeenfabb said:


> the idea frightens me so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think we are all a little worried... that's why we are in this together. To have that accountability and support each other!
  Consider what would be a realistic resolution for you and write it down here as soon as you feel you can commit to it. That way, you feel more confident that you stated your goal! And we will cheer you on all the way! We are glad you're here!!!


----------



## User38 (Dec 21, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Got job lady!!!! That's how it's done!!
> 
> I think we are all a little worried... that's why we are in this together. To have that accountability and support each other!
> Consider what would be a realistic resolution for you and write it down here as soon as you feel you can commit to it. That way, you feel more confident that you stated your goal! And we will cheer you on all the way! We are glad you're here!!!


  Good going.. that's how to do it.  Just say no.. 

  a word from Mr. W. Churchill:  There is nothing to fear but fear itself.

  and this was in reference to WWII --- so we keep things in perspective.  Loss of life, limb and happiness is much more grave than not being able to purchase an LE lipstick.

  life is fun and funny, we should enjoy it and put things into perspective.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 22, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Also, are there any specific shades of pink, coral, and purple that work for you? Using myself as an example: I look okay in more saturated, neutral-to-warm pinks, raspberry pinks, and more dusky pinks, but I don't suit all blue-based/cool-toned pinks or pastel pinks.


  Good idea about getting matched. It would make purchasing online easier and I could understand the posts on specktra more. lol!

  I tend to wear all shades of those colours often, but I find that light pinks, gold toned corals (not too orange), and all shades of purple (deep, light, etc) look great.  Maybe I need to improve my colour theory lol & get back to you!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 22, 2013)

Today I went to MAC to ask about the MN collection release.  She convinced me to sign up for their event ie: makeover while I was there, even though I kept saying that I don't have money to purchase many things.  Now I have to cancel the appointment because honestly, I want to get my ish and get out on boxing day.  I don't need to be at the mall and be tempted - I want to get home and spend time with my husband who doesn't have much time off this year.  I only want CI lipstick and a skinfinish.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm definitely gonna try this low buy thing out!! U girls just don't know how much of my makeup I don't use!! At the the time that I buy it I think I'm gonna use it but it just ends up collecting dust lol. I DID GET ALL THE RIRI LIPPIES, BUT I REALLY DON'T WEAR THEM ALL THE TIME SMH!! I went through all that hell to barely wear TTT bc for me it's not an everyday color....


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 22, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> I'm happy to suggest some unique work safe colors, and to take some of the bright bold non-work-appropriate colors off of your hands.


  That sounds great! Just give me a few weeks since I'm in the process of moving and I'll let you know when I'm settled


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been MIA for a week, as it was my last full week at work (I finish tomorrow!), I've been prepping stuff to go back to University in January, and I just signed a lease and I'm moving in less than 2 weeks! Thanks to being insanely busy, I haven't bought any beauty items. I have found some ways I can cut down, though. I've been using the Korres Sleeping Masks as a night moisturizer, but I've found I like the First Aid Repair Cream better, and it's much cheaper. I still may pick up some Real Techniques brushes with my Christmas money, but I'm also eyeing a new Winter coat, and that's more important. I'm so glad we have this thread!


----------



## moonzie (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey everybody, I'm not the most frequent poster, but I've been around Specktra for a little while to learn about new collections/see what people think about products. As much as I love makeup, spending all this money on stuff I barely use on a day-to-day basis is ridiculous, and I need to refocus my finances to have more room for saving money and having extra dough to be able go out and do things that I want/need to do. I will also be participating in this initiative, but I'll be on the conservative end of the spectrum. Over the past few years, I've done a much better job at putting together a collection that flatters my face well, so I don't feel the need to get a bunch of neutrals anymore since I have more than enough for one person. I also have so, so many brights and fun colors to break out when I can, so it's not really necessary for me to freak out over fuchsias/magentas/corals/oranges/reds/plums/purples etc. that have minute differences from the ones that have been released previously either. Because I have so much to choose from, I'm going to be limiting myself to 1-2 new color products a month, and I won't be differentiating between permanent and limited edition. New is new, and that's that! Honestly, I'd prefer the number to be zero, but we'll see how that goes since it's better to be realistic. I won't be including refills of products I own since the only things I tend to buy again are skincare, but hopefully I'll be going through things like foundation/primer more quickly and will only need to re-buy things like that. 

  I buy makeup to distract myself from stressful situations, and I'm over it. It's time for me to focus on healthy solutions for stress like exercise, time management, changing up my eating habits, and spending time with family and friends since these options are the ones that will actually make me feel better in life. There are a lot of big changes that are most likely going to be happening in my life within the next year, and I want to feel equipped to approach them instead of wondering where all this money is disappearing and getting annoyed that I can't seem to get a grip on saving any freaking money! 

  I want to thank PixieDancer for creating this thread, and I hope everyone is successful in meeting their goals. Seeing people's suggestions have already given me many practical ways to change my behavior and get rid of spending inspiration. I'm leaving for a two-week vacation on Tuesday, and I'm going to be taking a break from reading makeup/nail polish/lifestyle blogs during that time. I need to stop getting exposed to all the new products that are coming out, and I think not reading about them and looking at lovely product/swatch/full face photographs would do a lot of good in getting me to lose interest and keep my money. Over time, I'd like to reach a point where I can check out my favorite blogs for fun but not always feel like it's the final check on my list to convince me that I need to go out and get something as soon as I can. 

  I hope everyone enjoys their holiday season, and I'll be checking in periodically!


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 22, 2013)

moonzie said:


> Hey everybody, I'm not the most frequent poster, but I've been around Specktra for a little while to learn about new collections/see what people think about products. As much as I love makeup, spending all this money on stuff I barely use on a day-to-day basis is ridiculous, and I need to refocus my finances to have more room for saving money and having extra dough to be able go out and do things that I want/need to do. I will also be participating in this initiative, but I'll be on the conservative end of the spectrum. Over the past few years, I've done a much better job at putting together a collection that flatters my face well, so I don't feel the need to get a bunch of neutrals anymore since I have more than enough for one person. I also have so, so many brights and fun colors to break out when I can, so it's not really necessary for me to freak out over fuchsias/magentas/corals/oranges/reds/plums/purples etc. that have minute differences from the ones that have been released previously either. Because I have so much to choose from, I'm going to be limiting myself to 1-2 new color products a month, and I won't be differentiating between permanent and limited edition. New is new, and that's that! Honestly, I'd prefer the number to be zero, but we'll see how that goes since it's better to be realistic. I won't be including refills of products I own since the only things I tend to buy again are skincare, but hopefully I'll be going through things like foundation/primer more quickly and will only need to re-buy things like that.   I buy makeup to distract myself from stressful situations, and I'm over it. It's time for me to focus on healthy solutions for stress like exercise, time management, changing up my eating habits, and spending time with family and friends since these options are the ones that will actually make me feel better in life. There are a lot of big changes that are most likely going to be happening in my life within the next year, and I want to feel equipped to approach them instead of wondering where all this money is disappearing and getting annoyed that I can't seem to get a grip on saving any freaking money!   I want to thank PixieDancer for creating this thread, and I hope everyone is successful in meeting their goals. Seeing people's suggestions have already given me many practical ways to change my behavior and get rid of spending inspiration. I'm leaving for a two-week vacation on Tuesday, and I'm going to be taking a break from reading makeup/nail polish/lifestyle blogs during that time. I need to stop getting exposed to all the new products that are coming out, and I think not reading about them and looking at lovely product/swatch/full face photographs would do a lot of good in getting me to lose interest and keep my money. Over time, I'd like to reach a point where I can check out my favorite blogs for fun but not always feel like it's the final check on my list to convince me that I need to go out and get something as soon as I can.   I hope everyone enjoys their holiday season, and I'll be checking in periodically!


This is probably the deepest comment to me. Very well written. I too spend on makeup and other things due to stress or just bc. This year I will be focusing more time on my health and fitness....my hubby bought a keurig for me for Christmas so I will be making healthy herbal teas with that. Also I will be doing some healthy free activities with my children like taking walks and playing outside. Happy Holidays to everyone and I hope u all got u wanted


----------



## User38 (Dec 22, 2013)

Moonzie, hang tough and hang tight.. and keep your focus.  You will be fine!  Enjoy your family and the holidays.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I so agree Mommy.  Life has it's major priorities -- we should not lose sight of them.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 22, 2013)

What a fabulous page of posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how open we all have gotten with each other about our "struggles" and "issues" with makeup, finances, prioritizing, etc. Having a place were you feel understood, un-judged, and appreciated for your efforts is so vital to all our individual success! I'm proud of our group!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Keep those beautiful chins up and face this New Year with a sense of motivation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy Holidays my dears!!


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Dec 22, 2013)

Spikesmom said:


> I just signed up through your link.  I'm confused though.  I got 30 swagbucks for signing up, completing my profile etc...  I clicked a link to get 2 swagbucks for watching a video but after I watched the video I still had 30.  Am I missing a step?
> 
> Back on topic...  I think I've talked myself out of the entire MN collection!!  At this point I'm only interested in Autoerotique blush and A Quiet Roar l/g.  I really don't need a blush or a lipgloss but I've never tried this blush formula and I can back to mac for the lipglass.  I think I will probably be able to totally skip though and not lose sleep, yay!!!!


  Depends, if it was a video from the main page, those can take a few minutes to show up sometimes. Other times you may need to click a link after the video to be awarded points.

  If you go to WATCH at the top of the screen there are multiple categories of videos you can watch for points. You watch 10 videos for 3 points, which sounds time consuming, except the video is "counted" after roughly 20-40 seconds. So those 10 videos take only 3-4 minutes of time. I usually just click the video, go back to what I was doing and then click the next one after a few seconds and repeat. 

  You can also find surveys, special offers and what not. I've gotten medication discount cards, coupon sites for saving money, free sample websites etc.


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm going to give myself a pat on the back for avoiding temptation in the Sephora sale! They have loads of Tarte items in it, and I filled up my cart, only to remember that I have to pay for my items from MN and PC, which I want way more!!

  Go me!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 23, 2013)

Went into town at lunch time and managed to avoid buying anything beauty related! RESULT!!  I am however debating a rebecca minkoff bag I really like at 45% off, struggling to pull the trigger on the debit card and pay for it!  I am not buying clothes in the sale as trying to loose some weight at the moment so clothes would be a waste of money, a bag however would be a good investment piece.....


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2013)

Just saw this and thought this thread is a good place to share:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/makeup-truths

  Made me chuckle a few times


----------



## makeba (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow this thread is really picking up speed. I love this! I ventured off into the estee lauder booth and walked away with two double wear foundations so you know that was a grip. I wanted to try something new so I was pleased with their foundations. I have to mix them a bit to get the right tone but I like the look and finish. I have not purchased any shadows and only two lippies from the riri collection. I will only buy one lipstick from the punk collection then I can post all types of goodies for the low low sale. Heck maybe I will call it the Low Low sale post


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Just saw this and thought this thread is a good place to share:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/makeup-truths
> 
> Made me chuckle a few times


  omg! #13 made me really laugh out loud!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Just saw this and thought this thread is a good place to share:  http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/makeup-truths  Made me chuckle a few times


  8, 12, 14, 18, and 19 are all me.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Just saw this and thought this thread is a good place to share:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/makeup-truths
> 
> Made me chuckle a few times


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 23, 2013)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> I actually did very well this past year. Probably got $300, maybe $400 worth of products from Sephora, all for free. I use Swagbucks to get giftcards. So I think I shall only treat myself to new things when they're free lol.


  i havent tried swag bucks but ive been faithful to shopkick  . but even with all the gift cards i received i spent them all on make up. so im thinking of using my gift cards for other things that i need/want that aren't make up related since i seem to neglect them for every new collection that comes out.
  soe new jeans and shoes would be nice. im tired of walking around with a full face and nothing to wear.

  my goal is to go on a no buy after Magnetic Nude and Punk Couture until Maleficent.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ladies, I need a little help. A friend of mine is a MA at MAC. She's also on Specktra and a makeup lover. She and I have been chatting about the upcoming Magnetic Nude launch and she went ahead and made me an appointment for Saturday. I feel like I should cancel it because I don't want to be obligated to spend $50. In fact, I'm not sure I want to buy anything from the collection. I have 5 highlighters and I just got the Hourglass palette… I might be interested in one EDSF, but that's it. I was eyeing an eyeshadow but not for $20. There are a few permanent single shadows I might want. I'm sure I _could_ easily get a total of $50, especially if the Huggable lipsticks are in (I'm allowing myself one). Would you keep the appointment or cancel?


----------



## Kaori (Dec 23, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Ladies, I need a little help. A friend of mine is a MA at MAC. She's also on Specktra and a makeup lover. She and I have been chatting about the upcoming Magnetic Nude launch and she went ahead and made me an appointment for Saturday. I feel like I should cancel it because I don't want to be obligated to spend $50. In fact, I'm not sure I want to buy anything from the collection. I have 5 highlighters and I just got the Hourglass palette… I might be interested in one EDSF, but that's it. I was eyeing an eyeshadow but not for $20. There are a few permanent single shadows I might want. I'm sure I _could_ easily get a total of $50, especially if the Huggable lipsticks are in (I'm allowing myself one). Would you keep the appointment or cancel?


Cancel, or you will end up,not with 50$ purchase, but with 100$ purchase, because you will fall in love with more stuff when you see it


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks. I talked it over with my husband and I think it's going to be fine for me to keep my appointment and get one thing from each collection as well as one or two permanent eyeshadows pans and call it a day. That is still very low-buy for me!


----------



## User38 (Dec 23, 2013)

Putting on my econ professor cap:

  If a cosmetic product costs you $ 20, and you wear it ten times a year, what is the actual cost of the product on a per diem basis?

  If a cosmetic product costs you $ 100, and you wear it 20 times a year, what is the actual cost of the the product on a per diem basis?

  If you make $ 40K per annum (gross)  and spend $ 5K plus taxes on your makeup/beauty, what percentage of your income are you spending on products?

  how much should you allocate for beauty purchases?  How much of your income p.a. are you saving? How much inventory on hand do you have (products you hardly use).

  these are all questions you should ask yourselves when making a purchase.


  you should not take into account how much pleasure you derive from wearing a new lipstick.. this is purely a bean counting experience.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Dec 23, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Ladies, I need a little help. A friend of mine is a MA at MAC. She's also on Specktra and a makeup lover. She and I have been chatting about the upcoming Magnetic Nude launch and she went ahead and made me an appointment for Saturday. I feel like I should cancel it because I don't want to be obligated to spend $50. In fact, I'm not sure I want to buy anything from the collection. I have 5 highlighters and I just got the Hourglass palette… I might be interested in one EDSF, but that's it. I was eyeing an eyeshadow but not for $20. There are a few permanent single shadows I might want. I'm sure I _could_ easily get a total of $50, especially if the Huggable lipsticks are in (I'm allowing myself one). Would you keep the appointment or cancel?


  hey im a little confused.....because u made a appointment at mac u have to purchase something??


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 23, 2013)

mommyluvsmac said:


> This is probably the deepest comment to me. Very well written. I too spend on makeup and other things due to stress or just bc. This year I will be focusing more time on my health and fitness....my hubby bought a keurig for me for Christmas so I will be making healthy herbal teas with that. Also I will be doing some healthy free activities with my children like taking walks and playing outside. Happy Holidays to everyone and I hope u all got u wanted


  So true when I got into fitness/weight loss I transferred my addiction from unhealthy eating to purchasing cosmetics. ..lipsticks,  I make every excuse so I can justify my lipstick purchases, right now I'm fighting the urge to purchase 3 lipsticks. I'm doing as much as I can in my downtime, keeping myself busy & reading. Happy holidays specktrette


----------



## aradhana (Dec 23, 2013)

keridabeenfabb said:


> hey im a little confused.....because u made a appointment at mac u have to purchase something??


  usually when you make an appointment to have your makeup done, they expect you to buy $50 worth of products. if you just walk in and ask them/they offer to apply makeup on you (e.g. show you an eyeshadow, blush, whatnot) there isn't necessarily an expectation to buy. the appointments generally involve much more time of the sales assistants to be dedicated to the customer.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 23, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> i havent tried swag bucks but ive been faithful to shopkick  . but even with all the gift cards i received i spent them all on make up. so im thinking of using my gift cards for other things that i need/want that aren't make up related since i seem to neglect them for every new collection that comes out.
> soe new jeans and shoes would be nice. im tired of walking around with a full face and nothing to wear.
> 
> my goal is to go on a no buy after Magnetic Nude and Punk Couture until Maleficent.


  I am right there with you @MakeupForMommy  you and @blushAHOLIC  we must stick to the no buy!!!! after MN and PC


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm on it girly @bvenice1920 I already got 1 thing from magnetic appeal


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 23, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Ladies, I need a little help. A friend of mine is a MA at MAC. She's also on Specktra and a makeup lover. She and I have been chatting about the upcoming Magnetic Nude launch and she went ahead and made me an appointment for Saturday. I feel like I should cancel it because I don't want to be obligated to spend $50. In fact, I'm not sure I want to buy anything from the collection. I have 5 highlighters and I just got the Hourglass palette… I might be interested in one EDSF, but that's it. I was eyeing an eyeshadow but not for $20. There are a few permanent single shadows I might want. I'm sure I _could_ easily get a total of $50, especially if the Huggable lipsticks are in (I'm allowing myself one). Would you keep the appointment or cancel?


  Cancel.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah I'd probably cancel, it'll be difficult to resist, and you're at the beginning of your low buy commitment so it would be a pity to spend 50 dollars already. You don't seem to be that interested in the collection anyway, think further down the line in 2014 when you're looking at a new more interesting collection. You'll still have to resist but you'll regret having spent those 50 dollars when you weren't that interested.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 23, 2013)

Canceled my MAC appt - Woo Hoo! 

  Rec'd my Lit Cosmetics glitter - WOW! She included a freebie adhesive too!  Awesome. Really, really happy with their customer service.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are having a Boxing Day sale too, so I might indulge in that.  For about $65 CND, I can get like 8 glitters (w/tax and shipping). Sweettttt! Have to think about it though.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 23, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Ladies, I need a little help. A friend of mine is a MA at MAC. She's also on Specktra and a makeup lover. She and I have been chatting about the upcoming Magnetic Nude launch and she went ahead and made me an appointment for Saturday. I feel like I should cancel it because I don't want to be obligated to spend $50. In fact, I'm not sure I want to buy anything from the collection. I have 5 highlighters and I just got the Hourglass palette… I might be interested in one EDSF, but that's it. I was eyeing an eyeshadow but not for $20. There are a few permanent single shadows I might want. I'm sure I _could_ easily get a total of $50, especially if the Huggable lipsticks are in (I'm allowing myself one). Would you keep the appointment or cancel?


  I had a similar issue except our MAC is doing a free event - makeover and no obligation to buy. My problem is I'm so tempted at events like this - I get in over my head a bit and make rash decisions.  I guess it depends if you can have a firm grip on what you want to purchase and only stick to that.  I decided to cancel to resist temptation.  If you aren't that excited about this collection, can't you just go in any time and get a makeover done (for a collection that you're excited about?) for the $50?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 23, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> Putting on my econ professor cap:
> 
> If a cosmetic product costs you $ 20, and you wear it ten times a year, what is the actual cost of the product on a per diem basis?
> 
> ...


  I think you should post every day, y'know, just to keep us motivated and our toes!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 23, 2013)

Ladies - 

  I'm trying to resist buying Punk Couture. I have Heroine (which I love!) and Belladonna.  I don't need PC do I?


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 24, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Canceled my MAC appt - Woo Hoo!
> 
> Rec'd my Lit Cosmetics glitter - WOW! She included a freebie adhesive too!  Awesome. Really, really happy with their customer service.
> 
> ...


  Jodie is awesome! Their glitters are a bit more than others but their customer service is so worth it in my opinion and the product is amazing! I really want the holographic glitters but they're only on beautylish right now. :-(


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 24, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> Putting on my econ professor cap:
> 
> If a cosmetic product costs you $ 20, and you wear it ten times a year, what is the actual cost of the product on a per diem basis?
> 
> ...


  I try to use similar logic when buying something. My friend for example LOVES Fresh sugar lip balm, but it is more expensive than others, but she uses it up every time she has a tube, so I say to her, don't feel guilty for buying it, think about every time you use it, each time goes to that money you spent, as opposed to those $3 lip balms you've bought and are still sitting in your bag. Honestly it works out economically when you actually use something you buy versus buying things you don't use, eve if they are "cheaper." I hope that made sense.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 24, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Jodie is awesome! Their glitters are a bit more than others but their customer service is so worth it in my opinion and the product is amazing! I really want the holographic glitters but they're only on beautylish right now. :-(


  I think the texture of Lit glitter makes it worth it, even if it's a more pricey glitter.  I like that it's 'subtle' (does that even make sense lol) in terms of it blending with eye shadow.  Just that extra bit of pop or you can really build it up.  I checked out that set on beautylish too   I could drive for just over an hour across the border and get them, but then it's not really worth it.  Also, for me, I really want the Disco Diva one - the other ones are pretty dark for me  - and they'll be selling that as a Lit Kit at Sephora soon I read on Lit's fb. So all is not lost!  It looks like there's three Lit Kits coming out w/those colours - check it out on Lit's FB page!!!  

  ETA: Thanks for that code, Jodie's going to add another free one for me next time!!!  Cheers! and Merry Christmas!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 24, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I think the texture of Lit glitter makes it worth it, even if it's a more pricey glitter.  I like that it's 'subtle' (does that even make sense lol) in terms of it blending with eye shadow.  Just that extra bit of pop or you can really build it up.  I checked out that set on beautylish too   I could drive for just over an hour across the border and get them, but then it's not really worth it.  Also, for me, I really want the Disco Diva one - the other ones are pretty dark for me  - and they'll be selling that as a Lit Kit at Sephora soon I read on Lit's fb. So all is not lost!  It looks like there's three Lit Kits coming out w/those colours - check it out on Lit's FB page!!!
> 
> ETA: Thanks for that code, Jodie's going to add another free one for me next time!!!  Cheers! and Merry Christmas!


  No, I know exactly what you mean...I wore their glitter to a holiday party last weekend and someone comment on how much they liked it and how "subtle" it was for glitter, lol. I have a ton of their glitters between IMATS and last years black friday I probably have 20 or so.  I did see that on their FB page today too! Jodie mentioned that hopefully if it goes well they would have a much larger assortment available at Sephora in the new year. 

  Your welcome!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 24, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> Putting on my econ professor cap:
> 
> If a cosmetic product costs you $ 20, and you wear it ten times a year, what is the actual cost of the product on a per diem basis?
> 
> ...


  I so agree! Also, for those paying on credit, will you pay the full balance at the end of the month? If not and you have a balance on your credit card, have you figured out how much that EDSF really cost after paying interest on it for several months/years? Canadian credit card statements are now required to show how many months it will take to pay off the full balance if making minimum payments. Really, it takes years. From credt.about.com: 
_Consider having a balance of $5,000, at 14% APR, and minimum payment as 2% of your credit card balance. __Making minimum payments only, it would take you 22 years and $5,887 in interest payments to pay off this debt.__Increasing your payments to $125 a month would allow you to pay off the same debt in less than 6 years and spend only $1,775 in interest__ to pay off this debt._​ Twenty-two years. TWENTY-TWO YEARS. Do you have the money to pay for this item/collection on hand while still meeting other financial obligations (bills and savings)? Do you have an emergency fund? If not, you can't afford to indulge, no matter how pretty the item is. There will be something else similar or better later and there's no real downside to skipping. ​


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 24, 2013)

I asked this question in the MN thread, but it might be a good idea to ask here- do I need MA if I have Gold Deposit?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 24, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Ladies -   I'm trying to resist buying Punk Couture. I have Heroine (which I love!) and Belladonna.  I don't need PC do I?


  Punk Couture is nothing like either of those; it's darker and more of a neutral purple. Would you wear a darker purple if you owned it? Can you achieve the same colour/effect using existing products in your collection?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this. I'm going to tweak your reward system to match my life/problems/goals. That was such a great idea!  





novocainedreams said:


> I now know I really need this low-buy! I keep buying stuff even though I know I need to stop...but of course I tell myself I have until January 1st. I bought the violet lip bag from the holiday collection(which I have been wanting for a long time) plus prepare for pleasure, I never intended on buying from the holiday collection but I ended up with 3 lippies, a blush and the lip set(so four lipsticks actually)...and I wasn't planning on getting much if anything from Magnetic Nude(except maybe 1 skinfinish) but swatches always draw me in! And I forgot I bought a ton of lipsticks from an indie company and they are shipping finally...lipsticks and eyeshadows, my weakness.  But I am starting to define my goals now...roughly...these are ones I had last year as well, so I may change them depending on what I want to accomplish this year. If anyone is interested in how I work mine, here it is(I write it in my blog but I can't post a link).  [COLOR=640032]As of January 1, 2014 I will not be allowed to buy any beauty related products, unless...[/COLOR][COLOR=640032] [/COLOR][COLOR=640032] [/COLOR][COLOR=640032]1. the product is an absolute essential (shampoo/conditioner, cleanser, deodorant...etc.) and I have run out.[/COLOR][COLOR=640032] [/COLOR][COLOR=640032]2. I run out of a product and I have nothing else to replace it (ex: I run out of my current eyeshadow primer and I have no other primers in my collection)[/COLOR][COLOR=640032] [/COLOR][COLOR=640032]3. I receive a gift card, money or am gifted makeup and therefore am not spending any of my own money on it. *(which rarely happens lol, no one buys me makeup or gives me gc for places I can buy makeup haha) OR if I de-stash my current collection, I can add that towards something I want.*[/COLOR][COLOR=640032] [/COLOR][COLOR=640032]4. If I am in a place that I usually never go and has products that I am otherwise never able to get (ex: if i am traveling to another country or go to a store that is not available close to me).- *I may say no to even this though, this year.*[/COLOR][COLOR=640032] [/COLOR][COLOR=640032]5. They are presents for others.[/COLOR][COLOR=640032] [/COLOR]   [COLOR=640032] Although I am calling this a "No-Buy", I am making some exceptions for myself. These are rewards for myself for 1) following the no-buy, 2)following weekly goals, and 3) sticking to my 2014 resolutions.    1. *Weekly Goals*. [/COLOR] [COLOR=640032] [/COLOR] [COLOR=640032]2. *Blogging and Writing*. One of my goals this year is to write more consistently, which also includes my blogging. I started this blog for many reasons, I love beauty products, for one but I also love fashion, art, photography, writing, etc. I consider all of these things as part of beauty, not just how we look but who we are inside. I want to push myself to do more. So for every blog post I will award myself $4. For other writing(essay, poem, story, etc) I will award myself $1 a page, so if I write a 3 page essay I will get $3, a poem, $1 and so on. A lot of people have been encouraging me to write more about my life, so hopefully this will encourage me to do more.[/COLOR] [COLOR=640032] [/COLOR] [COLOR=640032]3. *Art*. This may sound like an odd goal, but art used to be a huge part of my life,   and it's slowly taken a back seat to so many things. This year I am really hoping to get back into it. Painting, drawing, photography, sewing are all things I used to do consistently. So for every piece I do, or if I create something I will award myself $5.[/COLOR] [COLOR=640032] [/COLOR] [COLOR=640032]5. *Reading.* Another part of my life that used to be huge and I let slip. I love to read but tend to do it in "spurts," meaning I will read voraciously for a week or two, a ton of books and then go back to nothing. I would like to be more consistent, because I love reading, I just tend to get side tracked. So for anything under 200 pages, $2, beween 200-500, $4 and over 500 pages, $6.[/COLOR] [COLOR=640032]                     [/COLOR] [COLOR=640032] 6. *Empties.* It is great to finish a product, especially products you don't particularly care for that are just taking up space. Therefore, for any empty product I have, I will award myself $2 of makeup allowance.    7. *Self-Control.*  This is not really a reward, but a punishment. If I don't follow my no-buy, then I will get negative cash for whatever amount I spent. For example, if I buy a $10 product when I have no reward allowance to spend, then I will subtract double the amount I spent on my total reward allowance, in this case being -$20. This means my allowance will be in a negative number and I will have to work even harder to have money to spend on makeup the following weeks.   Last year  I wanted to work towards buying a nice(but expensive) new laptop, this year I don't necessarily have any big goals. Primarily I would like to build up my savings account, and hopefully that will lead to a good vacation somewhere down the line. And paying off my credit, which, realistically, I can do in a couple months.   Sorry this was long, but I figured it might help someone, and it helps to lay it all out.     [/COLOR]


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 24, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I'm going to tweak your reward system to match my life/problems/goals. That was such a great idea!


  You're welcome! Glad it could help someone else!! It really felt good to work for something and achieve it and It really helps to see it written out and laid out in front of you. If you want to see how I did it or want to know anything else I posted my blog in my signature. 

  Good luck!


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 24, 2013)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> Happy holidays specktrette


  Living in NYC, doesn't help, but i'm making a change for next year.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 25, 2013)

I've only recently gotten into MAC & higher end stuff so I think for my low buy I'll just cut out drugstore stuff or most drugstore stuff. I feel like if I just buy more expensive & quality makeup I will buy less maybe and be happier with what I get and at my drugstores it's next to impossible to refund a disliked product and I've been disappointed in a bunch of stuff this year from the drugstore. At least, to my knowledge, I can return to mac and sephora and I can try products there (because it can be sanitized) so it makes it easier to find and keep products I really like. Good luck to everyone w/ this resolution!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 25, 2013)

I just wanted to post about swag bucks since someone mentioned it and many are asking about it, just want to backup the poster who mentioned it. My mom has been on swagbucks for years and she always gets amazon gift cards and what not, she's gotten so much good stuff from it


----------



## IHughes (Dec 26, 2013)

I feel very pleased with myself, I forgot about the Space NK sale until this morning and I placed some amazing products in the basket, but I told myself I had too many things already. The other little devil on my shoulder kept saying: "but it's 50% off!" so I decided to have a think about it. Now they've all sold out so I feel happy I didn't pull the trigger. 
  I got so many amazing beauty products for Christmas I don't need anything else for a long time, even if half price!


----------



## lyseD (Dec 26, 2013)

Placed my MAC order this morning. Morning Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It does make it easier that I just gor seven new MAC products for the holidays.


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *bvenice1920* 

 
  I am right there with you @MakeupForMommy  you and @blushAHOLIC  we must stick to the no buy!!!! after MN and PC


  AND LET THE NO BUY BEGIN!!!!!! i really need you and @blushAHOLIC to keep me on track. lol!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 26, 2013)

My finger was on the button for LUSH's B1G1 but I talked myself out of it, I don't need any more bath products! Especially since 90% of the time I go back to my usual stuff and the new products I get sit there. Now just to get through the last few days of after Christmas sales....gah.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 26, 2013)

I finished up my 2013 buying today. From the MAC tri-collection launch, I got Studded Kiss and Instigator from Punk Couture as well as Fresh & Frisky and Out for Passion from Huggables. I completely skipped Magnetic Nudes since I don't need any blush, highlighters or eyeshadows any time soon. These were a Christmas present from a family member and I stayed under the $100 limit and away from products categories I knew I had covered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought four items from the Sephora Boxing Day sale. Two of the MUFE Aqua Pencil sets (I missed these on Black Friday because they sold out) and one each of the NARS lipgloss. The items are $10 US/$12 Cdn today, so too good to pass up. I'm planning on keeping one of the pencil sets for myself and gifting the other shadow pencil set and lipgloss to my daughters for their upcoming birthdays.

  With these final purchases, my 2014 low-buy begins!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I finished up my 2013 buying today. From the MAC tri-collection launch, I got Studded Kiss and Instigator from Punk Couture as well as Fresh & Frisky and Out for Passion from Huggables. I completely skipped Magnetic Nudes since I don't need any blush, highlighters or eyeshadows any time soon. These were a Christmas present from a family member and I stayed under the $100 limit and away from products categories I knew I had covered. :encore:   I bought four items from the Sephora Boxing Day sale. Two of the MUFE Aqua Pencil sets (I missed these on Black Friday because they sold out) and one each of the NARS lipgloss. The items are $10 US/$12 Cdn today, so too good to pass up. I'm planning on keeping one of the pencil sets for myself and gifting the other shadow pencil set and lipgloss to my daughters for their upcoming birthdays.  With these final purchases, my 2014 low-buy begins!


   Where did you find the NARS glosses for $10? I don't see it on their site.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 26, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Where did you find the NARS glosses for $10? I don't see it on their site.


  Maybe it's only in Canada since it's a Boxing Day sale? Here's the link: http://www.sephora.com/lip-gloss-P384566?skuId=1030394&country_switch=ca

  And now a word from our lawyers - it was NOT my intent to enable anyone. LOL


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 26, 2013)

I gotta say that I did good this morning with my purchase. I only bought the two items I set out to get- Magnetic Appeal and Pleasure Model. That is it for my MAC shopping until February


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 26, 2013)

I did so good with these two recent collections. Just Punk Couture and Instigator (with no back ups, I almost cheated but didn't !!!) from the Punk Couture collection and Fairly Precious and Morning Rose from Magnetic Nude!  No purchases for a good while for meee!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 26, 2013)

I am hanging my head in shame. Totally went overboard with the MN collection. I didn't backup anything from PC and only got one huggable though. I think I am ready to be serious now for 2014. Had to get everything I wanted - last big haul. Just like I have to eat all the sweets in my house before I can really start a diet.


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 26, 2013)

I will be swapping my nars daydream blush for the lorac unzipped palette. Only letting myself purchase or get new makeup if I get rid of something because of it.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 26, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> I will be swapping my nars daydream blush for the lorac unzipped palette. Only letting myself purchase or get new makeup if I get rid of something because of it.


  That's also a good idea! If you are able to sell several items you can then get a different one. It isn't quite stopping the shopping craze but at least it controls the hoarding! I wanted to finish a product before I get another but I think that's almost impossible lol


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 26, 2013)

IHughes said:


> That's also a good idea! If you are able to sell several items you can then get a different one. It isn't quite stopping the shopping craze but at least it controls the hoarding! I wanted to finish a product before I get another but I think that's almost impossible lol


  Yeah I know it will take me so long to finish it, and I rather sell/swap items I know that aren't getting used in my collection. It also helps me from getting my collection from being too overwhelming.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 26, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> I will be swapping my nars daydream blush for the lorac unzipped palette. Only letting myself purchase or get new makeup if I get rid of something because of it.


  I do this also. Anything that I don't use much or used once gets de-stashed. It doesn't stop the buying excatly but it does stop me from a)hoarding and b)spending money I have, and instead just spend the money I got from selling it or getting another item from swapping.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm happy with myself when I first made my wish list for the MAC collections coming out today my amount was close to $200 but I ended up spending just over $100, got all the PC lipsticks and nightmoth because I felt it was justified with dark colours and total lack of any liners.  I almost got it's physical but decided not to last minute because I have many eyeliners AND I didn't get any of the blushes since my bf got me the nars one night stand palette for Xmas Control feels good! Glad some of you kept up to low buy as well and for those who feel they didn't there is always next time!


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

ok, so is it understood that we are essentially damaged?  that we are closet hoarders who are teetering on insanity? 

  I could very well be -- but I have found my own method of self control.  Which is paying cash only for anything like makeup, and checking my stash thoroughly before I make a new purchase.

  also, I ask myself how many times I will use this product, and how much it costs me per day to wear it.  

  I think I will hoard more shoes now


----------



## nickelliebear (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm totally in. My stash is way way way too big.  I plan to pick up or one lippies a month. Nothing major.


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm so over mac over hyping collections and releasing like three of each lipstick at the counters. I realized I was only buying from new collections to say that "I have it" and not to actually use it.


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> I'm so over mac over hyping collections and releasing like three of each lipstick at the counters. I realized I was only buying from new collections to say that "I have it" and not to actually use it.


  oh I hear you.. I have collections which I should sell but I don't sell on principle.  In fact there is a project which has contacted me to "loan" them some items which should be in deep freeze by now.. lol


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 26, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> oh I hear you.. I have collections which I should sell but I don't sell on principle.  In fact there is a project which has contacted me to "loan" them some items which should be in deep freeze by now.. lol


  HerGreyness, do you think you have a dupe in mind for the mac 242 brush? I want a synthetic laydown brush that will distribute color like it shows up in the pan.


----------



## honey b (Dec 26, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> I am hanging my head in shame. Totally went overboard with the MN collection. I didn't backup anything from PC and only got one huggable though. I think I am ready to be serious now for 2014. Had to get everything I wanted - last big haul. Just like I have to eat all the sweets in my house before I can really start a diet.


Oh!  I'm so glad I'm not the only one!  I bought way more than 3 items from MN and a few permanent items too.  But I'm ready to be serious about the low buy now too!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 26, 2013)

honey b said:


> Oh!  I'm so glad I'm not the only one!  I bought way more than 3 items from MN and a few permanent items too.  But I'm ready to be serious about the low buy now too!








I got some permanent items too. I am really ready. My mind is focused!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, I think I'm going to have to take myself down to nine products and it's not even officially January. I had no intention of buying anything from MN but went to the MAC counter to swatch the PC lippies to see what darker lip liner(s) I'd buy to go with Studded Kiss and Instigator (planned). The good news is that I have both Burgandy and Brick, so I don't need one for SK. I bought Currant for Instigator since I think it'll get more wear than Nightmoth would have. I wear liners 100% of the time (with lipstick or gloss) so I don't mind having quite a few of them. They're items I consistently finish.

  The bad news is when I was checking out Fairly Precious and congratulating myself for skipping what looks a whole lot like Adored (and possibly Definitely Defined) one of the regular SAs came over to chat and try out the EDB and EDSF on me. My husband (who never comments on my makeup) really liked Superb. I have Perfectly Poised and Amber Diamond and I'm sure one of them must be similar. I  told him that I have other highlighters and wasn't going to buy it, but he said it looked really good, asked if they go off quickly and then bought it himself for my birthday next week.  He never buys me beauty products of any kind, so I'm not sure what prompted this.

  I suppose I could have said absolutely not and that I didn't like it, but clearly I have a weakness and it wasn't hard to convince me.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 26, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Punk Couture is nothing like either of those; it's darker and more of a neutral purple. Would you wear a darker purple if you owned it? Can you achieve the same colour/effect using existing products in your collection?


  I kept looking at swatches of PC and Instigator and I have nothing like either of them. I ordered them both because they are completely different colours than each other and different from anything I have in my collection!


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> HerGreyness, do you think you have a dupe in mind for the mac 242 brush? I want a synthetic laydown brush that will distribute color like it shows up in the pan.


  the 242 is flat, paddle shaped.. look at Sigma's or Crowne -- they probably have a few to choose from.  when looking for dupes, look for the best functioning one for you.  Are you using synthetic for paint pots/cream es?  ... 


  If anyone is interested in changing colours of a lipstick (making them deeper, darker) pick up a black lipstick, doesn't have to be MAC - or MAC black lip mix and brew your own colours!  that's how mua's do it for commercial purposes.


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 26, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> the 242 is flat, paddle shaped.. look at Sigma's or Crowne -- they probably have a few to choose from.  when looking for dupes, look for the best functioning one for you.  Are you using synthetic for paint pots/cream es?  ...
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in changing colours of a lipstick (making them deeper, darker) pick up a black lipstick, doesn't have to be MAC - or MAC black lip mix and brew your own colours!  that's how mua's do it for commercial purposes.


  Thank you, I'll have a look. I was wanting synthetic because I've heard that the 242's bristles help provide the most color payoff for powder shadows. I have the 239 but it's kinda meh to me, nothing spectacular. I think I'm at the point where I only want to keep the items I truly love in my collection. After I got my Real Techniques brushes, I have yet to touch my mac face brushes.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I think I'm going to have to take myself down to nine products and it's not even officially January. I had no intention of buying anything from MN but went to the MAC counter to swatch the PC lippies to see what darker lip liner(s) I'd buy to go with Studded Kiss and Instigator (planned). The good news is that I have both Burgandy and Brick, so I don't need one for SK. I bought Currant for Instigator since I think it'll get more wear than Nightmoth would have. I wear liners 100% of the time (with lipstick or gloss) so I don't mind having quite a few of them. They're items I consistently finish.
> 
> The bad news is when I was checking out Fairly Precious and congratulating myself for skipping what looks a whole lot like Adored (and possibly Definitely Defined) one of the regular SAs came over to chat and try out the EDB and EDSF on me. My husband (who never comments on my makeup) really liked Superb. I have Perfectly Poised and Amber Diamond and I'm sure one of them must be similar. I  told him that I have other highlighters and wasn't going to buy it, but he said it looked really good, asked if they go off quickly and then bought it himself for my birthday next week.  He never buys me beauty products of any kind, so I'm not sure what prompted this.
> 
> I suppose I could have said absolutely not and that I didn't like it, but clearly I have a weakness and it wasn't hard to convince me.


When a hubby likes something it has to be special! since they are usually makeup-blind lol From temptalia compared to amber diamond: Amber Diamond is sheerer, less metallic, more finely-milled. + this(superb) is nowhere near as warm and it’s more pigmented.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 26, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> I am hanging my head in shame. Totally went overboard with the MN collection. I didn't backup anything from PC and only got one huggable though. I think I am ready to be serious now for 2014. Had to get everything I wanted - last big haul. Just like I have to eat all the sweets in my house before I can really start a diet.


  I hear ya girl. I went crazy today. I don't know what came over me (hype? LE madness? Post Christmas sadness? makeup addiction? = probably a combination).

  I bought Punk Couture, Instigator, FP and Suberb from MN collection, a mascara, and Undercurrent liner, as well as 8 Lit glitters (8 for the price of 4).

  For Christmas I got: a Sephora quad, a NYX palette, a glitter NYX palette, Naked 3, Ocho Loco 2, Vice 2, a set of 3 stila glosses, UD primer, A Lit Glitter Kit, 3 Sephora Gift Cards, and a MAC one that I used today (Whoops).  

  I may buy nightmoth to go w/instigator as I don't have a purple liner except Heroine, and then I am DONE.







  I feel like a freaking junkie.


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I hear ya girl. I went crazy today. I don't know what came over me (hype? LE madness? Post Christmas sadness? makeup addiction? = probably a combination).
> 
> I bought Punk Couture, Instigator, FP and Suberb from MN collection, a mascara, and Undercurrent liner, as well as 8 Lit glitters (8 for the price of 4).
> 
> ...








 been there, done it too!..


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I think I'm going to have to take myself down to nine products and it's not even officially January. I had no intention of buying anything from MN but went to the MAC counter to swatch the PC lippies to see what darker lip liner(s) I'd buy to go with Studded Kiss and Instigator (planned). The good news is that I have both Burgandy and Brick, so I don't need one for SK. I bought Currant for Instigator since I think it'll get more wear than Nightmoth would have. I wear liners 100% of the time (with lipstick or gloss) so I don't mind having quite a few of them. They're items I consistently finish.
> 
> The bad news is when I was checking out Fairly Precious and congratulating myself for skipping what looks a whole lot like Adored (and possibly Definitely Defined) one of the regular SAs came over to chat and try out the EDB and EDSF on me. My husband (who never comments on my makeup) really liked Superb. I have Perfectly Poised and Amber Diamond and I'm sure one of them must be similar. I  toASd him that I have other highlighters and wasn't going to buy it, but he said it looked really good, asked if they go off quickly and then bought it himself for my birthday next week.  He never buys me beauty products of any kind, so I'm not sure what prompted this.
> 
> I suppose I could have said absolutely not and that I didn't like it, but clearly I have a weakness and it wasn't hard to convince me.


  I have Adored, Perfectly Poised, Fairly Precious & Superb and I don't think they look anything alike!  They might be the same colour family, but the finishes and tones are very different I think.  just my opinion though.

  Great hubby - he probably just saw that you looked beautiful in it and he wanted you to have it!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 26, 2013)

Kaori said:


> When a hubby likes something it has to be special! since they are usually makeup-blind lol From temptalia compared to amber diamond: Amber Diamond is sheerer, less metallic, more finely-milled. + this(superb) is nowhere near as warm and it’s more pigmented.


  It is different. I always wear a highlighter, but prefer the more subtle ones when I'm being Corporate Audrey. My most frequently worn work highlighters are Watt's Up (very long wearing), Amber Diamond, Shell Pearl and Luminous Light. 

  This is more metallic, but it doesn't highlight pores as much as I thought it would. Anyway, I'm beyond shocked that he even NOTICED a highlighter much less commented on one. Who is this man and what did he do to Captain Oblivious?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 26, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> been there, done it too!..


  Surprisingly, this actually makes me feel better!  I feel like I can come onto Specktra and confession my 'sins' and people will get it.  if I told my friends what I had just done they would think I had lost my freaking mind.  At least here ya'll get it and I can get some encouragement too (on how to stop!).

  I haven't heard/red/seen anything that interests me for the next few months - very interested in Maleficent, but that's it.  I think that's a summer collection, so we're good.  If I don't stop by the mall I'll be good. I figure the next big purchases are Maleficent and IMATS in the summer.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> It is different. I always wear a highlighter, but prefer the more subtle ones when I'm being Corporate Audrey. My most frequently worn work highlighters are Watt's Up (very long wearing), Amber Diamond, Shell Pearl and Luminous Light.
> 
> This is more metallic, but it doesn't highlight pores as much as I thought it would. Anyway, I'm beyond shocked that he ever NOTICED a highlighter much less commented on one. Who is this man and what did he do to Captain Oblivious?


  I have Watt's up (from Sephora BDay thing) - how the heck do you wear it?  I usually wear the highlighters/skinfinishes as a blush or overtop of a blush (not sure if that's 'right' but I figure they're an 'all over' sort of thing, so why not?).  I took one look at Watt's Up and was pretty intimidated!


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

You are doing good Glittery!!

  I work in the industry -- and it's a total disaster.  It's being a meth addict in a lab
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but hey, I have learned that I can live with testers and don't need the fancy packaging (I only have access to testers and prototypes).


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 26, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I have *Adored, Perfectly Poised, Fairly Precious & Superb and I don't think they look anything alike!  *They might be the same colour family, but the finishes and tones are very different I think.  just my opinion though.
> 
> Great hubby - he probably just saw that you looked beautiful in it and he wanted you to have it!


  Naturally we think they're all a bit different - we're addicts! 

  I don't have Fairly Precious, but I've made up for it by having Redhead, Light Year, Definitely Defined and Shell Pearl. How many light peachy pinks can I glow in????


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

I wear cream hiliters over my foundation -- I usually use a powder finish like NARS Radiant on top tho.. it doesn't dim the highliter.  I will also put my powder highliters on top of cream highliters to set them too or they might ride off my face when I'm not looking.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 26, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> You are doing good Glittery!!
> 
> I work in the industry -- and it's a total disaster.  It's being a meth addict in a lab
> 
> ...


  LOL yes - I fear for the day when I go to MUA school and get a PRO card. Better to scale back now & learn how to say 'no'!  the fancy packaging and marketing are a huge part of the industry, I agree.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Naturally we think they're all a bit different - we're addicts!
> 
> I don't have Fairly Precious, but I've made up for it by having Redhead, Light Year, Definitely Defined and Shell Pearl. How many light peachy pinks can I glow in????


  hehe, that made me laugh.  I guess the main difference that I can see is the finish - I feel like PP enlarges my pores, whereas I'm digging this ED finish - so smooth!!!  I feel like PP is very gold with a kind of luminous thing going on where as Superb and FP are very 'one dimensional' if you get what I'm saying.  All are beautiful, but none are really 'necessary'!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 26, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I have Watt's up (from Sephora BDay thing) - how the heck do you wear it?  I usually wear the highlighters/skinfinishes as a blush or overtop of a blush (not sure if that's 'right' but I figure they're an 'all over' sort of thing, so why not?).  I took one look at Watt's Up and was pretty intimidated!


  Oh, I LOVE Watt's Up. I got the small sample in last year's Sephora birthday kit and liked it so much that I went out and bought the full-size. (Which turned out to be completely unnecessary because I still haven't finished the sample size that's in my travel makeup bag). It wears like iron - it's the only highlighter I have that actually doesn't wear off by the end of my business day. 

  I run a stripe of it along the top of my cheekbone (with the full-size) over my foundation and then gently buff it in with my ring finger. It looks great and just melts into the skin - you see the glow but not the product. I've had a couple of MUAs ask me what highlighter I'm wearing because they like it so much.

  You can't mess it up. Easy peasy. I recently got a sample of Becca Opal Skin Perfector and I'm looking forward to playing with that a bit. I've only tested it quickly, but it looks promising too. It's a liquid but I'm sure a little will go a very long way so I won't repeat my mistake of buying the full-size.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 26, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I hear ya girl. I went crazy today. I don't know what came over me (hype? LE madness? Post Christmas sadness? makeup addiction? = probably a combination).
> 
> I bought Punk Couture, Instigator, FP and Suberb from MN collection, a mascara, and Undercurrent liner, as well as 8 Lit glitters (8 for the price of 4).
> 
> ...


  Me too. Yes, I get so caught up in the LE madness for sure!!! My husband knows about my low buy and it is holding me too it. He says I have to focus because I have every lipstick color under the rainbow now. 2013 has been a fun year. I got some good stuff now it's time to wear it. lol


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 26, 2013)

2014 GOAL: Ten new products for the year

  1: MAC Superb Extra Dimension Skinfinish (Jan. 2)

  Nine remaining...

  I have a bunch of gift cards from Christmas, including a Sephora one that I might use to buy hair products with before the end of the year. I won't count that - I use every drop of my hair products and while I do buy several month's worth whenever we drive across the border (because they're a fraction of the price), I never have more than that ahead of me at any point. My goal is to not use any of my other Christmas/birthday gift cards for makeup.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Oh, I LOVE Watt's Up. I got the small sample in last year's Sephora birthday kit and liked it so much that I went out and bought the full-size. (Which turned out to be completely unnecessary because I still haven't finished the sample size that's in my travel makeup bag). It wears like iron - it's the only highlighter I have that actually doesn't wear off by the end of my business day.
> 
> I run a stripe of it along the top of my cheekbone (with the full-size) over my foundation and then gently buff it in with my ring finger. It looks great and just melts into the skin - you see the glow but not the product. I've had a couple of MUAs ask me what highlighter I'm wearing because they like it so much.
> 
> You can't mess it up. Easy peasy. I recently got a sample of Becca Opal Skin Perfector and I'm looking forward to playing with that a bit. I've only tested it quickly, but it looks promising too. It's a liquid but I'm sure a little will go a very long way so I won't repeat my mistake of buying the full-size.


  I was unsure how to wear Watt's up too! I have the birthday sample and it has been very lonely. I will try it.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Oh, I LOVE Watt's Up. I got the small sample in last year's Sephora birthday kit and liked it so much that I went out and bought the full-size. (Which turned out to be completely unnecessary because I still haven't finished the sample size that's in my travel makeup bag). It wears like iron - it's the only highlighter I have that actually doesn't wear off by the end of my business day.
> 
> I run a stripe of it along the top of my cheekbone (with the full-size) over my foundation and then gently buff it in with my ring finger. It looks great and just melts into the skin - you see the glow but not the product. I've had a couple of MUAs ask me what highlighter I'm wearing because they like it so much.
> 
> You can't mess it up. Easy peasy. I recently got a sample of Becca Opal Skin Perfector and I'm looking forward to playing with that a bit. I've only tested it quickly, but it looks promising too. It's a liquid but I'm sure a little will go a very long way so I won't repeat my mistake of buying the full-size.


  Coolio, thanks!  helps a lot!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 26, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, so is it understood that we are essentially damaged?  that we are closet hoarders who are teetering on insanity?
> 
> I could very well be -- but I have found my own method of self control.  Which is paying cash only for anything like makeup, and checking my stash thoroughly before I make a new purchase.
> 
> ...


  Another goodie.... I think a lot of us would be surprised by how much we spent if it was actual cash we could see disappearing. I'm sure, along with the national debt, more and more people have seen their personal debt grow with the increased technology of our times. All the unseen internet purchases with the "click click click" depletion of our accounts is monumental. Figuring out just how much our daily "faces" are costing us would probably put the breaks on our spending REALLY quick! 
  If you spent $2,500 per year on makeup... that's a minimum of $6.85 per day on your face (if you wore makeup everyday, which most of us don't). That's almost $50 a week! That's pretty amazing! Now I like being pretty just as much as the next woman, but I could think of something a lot better to spend $50 on in a week than what lipstick shade is on my lips (when I have 100+ to choose from already without ever purchasing another new one!)!! PERSPECTIVE! Wowza....

  I'm READY for low-buy 2014!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



  I LOVE the hubby highlight story! It definitely deserved a place on your 2014 list for the experience it brought you alone! You'll always remember that when you use it! So that makes it even more special!!! Hubby Approved!



  Two lessons learned:

  1) Not to let MUAs try products on me that I have no intention of buying. Clearly, I love makeup and it's not hard to find some way to rationalize a purchase (even one that isn't necessary) just because I happen to like it. I went in without makeup on and while she was being friendly and might even have wanted to see how the products looked on people with different skintones, obviously she's looking to make a sale too. I'm happy that I just left with the EDSF; she'd put it on with Autoerotique but I put my foot down over that product. I just got Daydream as an exception to my blush no-buy in the fall - I'm not getting any others. I'm pleased that I didn't even consider the fluidlines - I adore those but have seven open and about a dozen eyeliner pencils. Just no.

  2) Not to makeup shop with a man who doesn't like shopping and who thinks I'm hard to buy for (is he nuts - I can certainly do some damage on my own). I'm sure he likes the product on me, but I'm even more sure that he was in 'let's finish Aud's bday gift up' mode. 

  I should have said no to the product, but I do like it so it's ok. We're not going to be perfect and I allowed myself 10 for the year (when I need NONE) because I know that I'll occasionally fall in love with something that I really don't need and it's more realistic to plan for moderation than a full year 'no buy'. What I'm actually hoping to do is to skip most of the year and then indulge in sets that are a great deal (maybe another Ocho Loco or MAC holiday CSG sets, for instance) again next fall. My UD liners are already shrinking and I know I'll get through a bunch of the glosses over the year. I don't have a problem with replacing products that get used up, I just don't like adding items to categories where I already have more than can ever be used up.

  So, if anyone hears me thinking about adding ANY eyeshadow, blush or further highlighters, please smack me upside the head. I can't justify those at ALL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA! 

  I'm ready for 2014 and I appreciate the support of all of you on the thread. It's important that we keep each other accountable or nothing will change.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 27, 2013)

I like the idea of publicly stating our goals. For MAC in 2014, I will promise to stay away except for Maleficent, Viva Glam RiRi, and any B2Ms. For Sephora, I will only go there to replenish staples. No Bite Beauty or UD until the sale. Illamasqua is where my problem will be. If there is a sale on that site, I know I will indulge. I have a 10% discount that I'm fighting myself not to get now.  I'm also trying to not get FP from MN. It was never on my radar to start with, plus I picked up the other two EDSFs. My absolute last purchase will be NYX liners, and I just have to stick to it. Ugh. How did things get like this?


----------



## missboss82 (Dec 27, 2013)

So I took "inventory" of my stash and I must say I'm quite disappointed with myself.    77 Glosses 93 Lipsticks 52 Blushes 68 Eyeshadow Palettes 46 Singles Eyeshadows 12 MSF 12 Face Powders 4 Highlighters 9 Foundations 23 Shadow Bases  I didn't even bother counting my eye liners. I have about 10 unopened mascaras and three opened ones.  I wear makeup practically everyday, so I'm using products, but I will never ever use the amount of stuff that I have. My no buy seems necessary now :shock:


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 27, 2013)

missboss82 said:


> I didn't even bother counting my eye liners. I have about 10 unopened mascaras and three opened ones. I wear makeup practically everyday, so I'm using products, but I will never ever use the amount of stuff that I have. My no buy seems necessary now


  None of our hands are clean with respect to quantities; counting and facing the real numbers is always helpful. I agree; time to use what we already have. 

  I have too much as well:

  32 lipsticks (including the four I just ordered)
  18 lipgloss (ten recently purchased are being stored in fridge)
  10 lipliners 
  7 large eyeshadow palettes (2 Inglot 10 pan, 2 MAC 15 pan, Naked 2 & 3 and LM Artist)
  5 duo eyeshadow palettes (3 NARS, 2 MAC)
  2 quad palettes (MAC)
  7 single powder eyeshadows
  7 cream eyeshadows (MAC and Benefit)
  7 MAC Fluidlines
  12 eyeliner pencils
  24 blush (20 MAC and NARS blush, 4 MAC large special powders)
  11 highlighters (7 MAC MSF/EDSF, 1 Dior, 1 Benefit, 2 Hourglass)
  5 face powders (3 MAC, 1 NARS, 1 Hourglass)
  4 foundation (3 MAC, 1 Clinique)

  While I maintain a spreadsheet, I wrote this down so that I can track whether the numbers decline over the next year. That's the goal!


----------



## missboss82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> None of our hands are clean with respect to quantities; counting and facing the real numbers is always helpful. I agree; time to use what we already have.   I have too much as well:  32 lipsticks (including the four I just ordered) 18 lipgloss (ten recently purchased are being stored in fridge) 10 lipliners  7 large eyeshadow palettes (2 Inglot 10 pan, 2 MAC 15 pan, Naked 2 & 3 and LM Artist) 5 duo eyeshadow palettes (3 NARS, 2 MAC) 2 quad palettes (MAC) 7 single powder eyeshadows 7 cream eyeshadows (MAC and Benefit) 7 MAC Fluidlines 12 eyeliner pencils 24 blush (20 MAC and NARS blush, 4 MAC large special powders) 11 highlighters (7 MAC MSF/EDSF, 1 Dior, 1 Benefit, 2 Hourglass) 5 face powders (3 MAC, 1 NARS, 1 Hourglass) 4 foundation (3 MAC, 1 Clinique)  While I maintain a spreadsheet, I wrote this down so that I can track whether the numbers decline over the next year. That's the goal!


   Thanks Audrey.  I figured actually looking at the numbers would help me to realize how much I truly have.  I would much rather have your numbers than mine


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 27, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> None of our hands are clean with respect to quantities; counting and facing the real numbers is always helpful. I agree; time to use what we already have.
> 
> I have too much as well:
> 
> ...


  ah I like this idea, I think Im going to do this when I get home!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 27, 2013)

missboss82 said:


> So I took "inventory" of my stash and I must say I'm quite disappointed with myself.    77 Glosses 93 Lipsticks 52 Blushes 68 Eyeshadow Palettes 46 Singles Eyeshadows 12 MSF 12 Face Powders 4 Highlighters 9 Foundations 23 Shadow Bases  I didn't even bother counting my eye liners. I have about 10 unopened mascaras and three opened ones.  I wear makeup practically everyday, so I'm using products, but I will never ever use the amount of stuff that I have. My no buy seems necessary now :shock:


  I did this before with my lippies, which is my Achilles heel. 100+ lipsticks and 100+ glosses. Terrible. Everything else is reasonable. I have 5 MSFs, 2EDSFs, maybe 8 blushes, and a bunch of drugstore eyeshadows-Jane-that I never use. I know exactly where my addiction lies.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 27, 2013)

Here's my list:  Two full face palettes  6 high end eyeshadow palettes 5 drugstore eyeshadow palettes 1 Mac Pro palette (3 Mac shadows, the rest is depotted drugstore single shadows) 14 drugstore eyeshadow quads/trios 5 baked eyeshadow singles 5 L'Oreal infallible single shadows 10 single shadows from various brands to depot 6 eyeshadow primers 2 paint pots 6 maybelline color tattoos 12 shadow bases/sticks 21 eyeliners 7 open mascaras, 6 unopened mascaras  75ish lipsticks (don't know how many are lurking in my purse) 19 chubby stick style lipsticks 35 lip glosses 11 lip liners  4 primers 8 foundations 2 tinted moisturizers 6 concealers 4 powders 7 bronzers 6 highlighters 2 translucent finishing/setting powders 1 Hourglass palette 2 blush palettes 30 blushes 2 facial sprays 3 setting sprays  Goals:  Shop what I have and enjoy it!  Depot single shadows and single blushes and fill my two empty Mac Pro palettes.  Watch tutorial videos and try new looks.  Focus on diet and exercise and getting healthy in 2014.  Make smart purchases using only cash.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 27, 2013)

Just checked my list of purchases for 2013 -- 36 items (including foundations, concealer, brow pencil) not too bad.

  Maybe my goal should be 24 for 2014.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 27, 2013)

You ladies inspired me to count my stash this morning. WHEW.  Categorizing is a huge job!  I hope to do a spread sheet but I'm afraid I'll screw up the categories again. I wonder if I should list every product so I can keep track of usage, when it's finished, etc.
  This list kind of left me in shock.  One thing's for sure - I won't need another eyeliner or shadow until the end of time!
  I contacted 2 ladies on the clearance bin to see if they wanted to buy two items that I have, so that's a start!
  I look at this list and know that a lot of it is from this year.  I discovered blog sales, which are so, so tempting.  I also have been searching for employment, as I graduated from school this year, and honestly that has been intimidating  I'm afraid I wont do well in my chosen career, or that I'm not suited for it/can't handle it.  I also had an amazing wedding and I think I feel a bit lost, as planning took up a considerable chunk of time.  It's time to rediscover hobbies!!!   A lot of this has been emotionally buying and it has to stop.  I had a really nice conversation with my husband last night and discussed my feelings.  I'm feeling much better today and this list is helping to reaffirm my goals.  Bring on 2014!  Now it's time to go do my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Lipstick - 28 (with 2 from PC order, backup of PP and Heroine)
  Lipliners - 6
  Coloured Lipglosses - 50
  Regular chapsticktype glosses - 7 +
  Lip Primer - 1 
  Single Eyeshadows/Pressed Pigments - 108 
  Eyeshadow Primers - 9 
  Brow Items - 2 
  Palettes - 12
  Shadow Quads - 8
  Cream Shadows - 12
  Shadow Sticks - 4
  Pigments - 35
  Pencil Liners - 52
  Fluidlines - 8 (backup of Deliciously Rich) 
  Liquid Liner - 11
  Glitter Liners - 10 
  Glitter - 35 (including 8 I just bought)
  Setting spray - 1 
  Blushes - 5 
  MSF/highlighters - 10
  Pressed Powder - 1
  BB Cream -1


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Just checked my list of purchases for 2013 -- 36 items (including foundations, concealer, brow pencil) not too bad.
> 
> Maybe my goal should be 24 for 2014.


  Good thinking! I'm guessing 24 products is a realistic goal for you! Good Luck!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 27, 2013)

Just a reminder as we count-down to the final few days before FULL LOW-BUY MODE....

  Pretty please keep enabling off this thread. It's ok to discuss what we've purchased and even discuss missteps so we can fully help each other. But lots of enabling goes on in the regular collection threads. You will get TONS of that sort of stuff there! On here, I'd like to try to limit that sort of talk. Trying to help each other think out purchases and make better choices. Discussing promotions and sales should be done on those specific threads to avoid accidentally enabling someone here. I know it's going to be tough to re-train how we communicate on Specktra, but on this thread specifically, I think it's SUPER IMPORTANT to be extra careful. Some people have expressed that they won't go on the collection threads to keep from being tempted and that they are happy to have this thread to come to for more realistic recommendations. I want to keep our goals and our thread on track and in focus.

  If you haven't already.... write out your goal. As we have said multiple times.... Accountability is HUGE in accomplishing our low-buys! That's the only way we can keep each other on track. Perhaps even add your low-buy goal to our signatures and add "TEAM LOW-BUY" there too, so we can recognize each other on other threads to be conscious not to over-enable people we recognize are in this group!

  BUY LESS. ENJOY MORE! is in full swing! 4 days to go!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 27, 2013)

You know what - I think I will skip Magnetic Nude. Today I've bought two lipsticks and one eyeshadow and just now I ordered two other lipsticks my counter didn't have in stock today. I don't even know - I must have bought about 7 lipsticks this month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm feeling really bad and I need to go on a no-buy in January. Well, I will pay for the order at the beginning of next month, but the rest of the month I have to stay away from all makeup. And to be honest, I like the Magnetic Nude collection overall but there's not a single thing I can't live without (even Morning Rose), so I will have to skip this in order to save some money for clothes for the upcoming spring.
  The purchases today were totally unnecessary. I had wanted to take a look at Brave, Viva Glam 2, All that Glitters, Velvet Teddy, and Faux and because my counter didn't have any of them and instead of waiting for those to be in stock again got Craving, Hot Gossip, and Jest. Totally not what I had planned. Oh well.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 27, 2013)

I had to take a picture of my 61 nailpolishes so that whenever I get lured by any clearance/sale, I just look at the picture and see if I don't have already similar color lol Since I mainly buy only pink, red and purple colors ^^; They are all still full since I bought majority of them this year >.< And one third are glitter polishes...
  Next on my list is to take a photo of (opened) eyeshadow palettes, so I stop buying duplicate eyeshadows. And after are my lip colors on the list, I had almost nothing, then went crazy this holiday, and now I have too much, can't fit all my makeup into one traincase anymore  Polishes so far still fit in one mini traincase, so they are good, but can't buy more until I use up some of them lol.


----------



## missboss82 (Dec 27, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I keep an inventory list of my makeup stash as well. It's actually what motivated me to start this thread! I went to add to some of my totals with a purchase I made and was literally confused and mortified at how completely out of control my makeup obsession had become! It's important to actually SEE what the problem is for you... and an inventory spreadsheet does JUST THAT! Good place to start!! I would you advise against a no-buy, as you're more than likely setting yourself up for failure as a true makeup lover. Maybe do like Audrey's doing and give yourself "x" amount of products total for the year. Make a list and keep track as you buy something so you don't accidently over-buy. I think 10 items is probably a good goal for you. Just trying to give you some advice to help you scale back and make better individual sales choices, rather than go on a cold-turkey no-buy that might fail and throw you back into full blown hauling. Hope that helps. Obviously, do what you feel is best for you!


  Okay I will go with your suggestion of ten items for 2014, but ultimate


----------



## missboss82 (Dec 27, 2013)

I hit submit to fast, thanks for your advice and this thread.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 27, 2013)

Ladies, do your limits include staples? Like mascara, concealer, etc.?


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 27, 2013)

SleepingBeauty said:


> You know what - I think I will skip Magnetic Nude. Today I've bought two lipsticks and one eyeshadow and just now I ordered two other lipsticks my counter didn't have in stock today. I don't even know - I must have bought about 7 lipsticks this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah that's a classic scenario,when smth is out of stock you end up buying smth else instead even if it wasn't on your list in the first place.I have stopped doing that,i prefer make the trip to another store and stick to my list. I think i'll skip MN too,nothing seems so special.I went overboard with Riri,i need to get back on track


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Ladies, do your limits include staples? Like mascara, concealer, etc.?


  No not for me,my limit is just for the collections,they're my biggest weakness


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 27, 2013)

I joined this thread to read about the low-buy proposal a couple weeks ago even though I knew going in that this is exactly where I need to be for 2014. Count me all in because I need to start thinking sensibly about my finances as my health returns and I slowly regain the energy to take on my life goals again (finish my degree and get a job again), etc. 
My low-buy won't really include staples but I will need to think more wisely about when and how much money to dedicate to those purchases (i.e. is it on sale, do I really need it at this VERY moment or can I finish up what I have already on hand, etc.). 
As much as Specktra has helped keep me entertained this year, it is one hell of an enabling community (both a good and bad thing depending on your personal circumstances).
I am glad you started this thread, Pixie Dancer!


----------



## honey b (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok.  After my Magnetic Nude debacle I need to be accountable so my low-buy goal is to purchase no more than 3 items for any new collection that Mac comes out with and do my best to skip entire collections whenever possible.   I'm only allowing myself one exception and that is the Maleficent collection (but hopefullyI won't find much that I like).  I will go through my stash first before any new collection purchase to make sure that the things I do buy are unique to what I have and will skip any products that are even remotely close to something I have already. 
  Hopefully I'll be successful.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 27, 2013)

i did good wit the new collections! i only got 2 lippies!!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Ladies, do your limits include staples? Like mascara, concealer, etc.?


  Yes...and no. I never buy mascara - I use the samples I get from Sephora (either in bonuses or for 100 points). I toss those away quickly, so I can't bring myself to actually shell out for those. I think I have five samples ahead of me. My eldest daughter raids those too.

  I have an extra foundation, concealer, a couple of setting powders, blot papers and UDPP ahead of me that I bought for 20% off. I know they'll all get used over the coming year. I bought them because they're regular staples and I've already gone through multiples of them. So if I buy a DIFFERENT foundation or setting powder (when I have backups ahead of me) then I'd count it because it would be buying something I don't really need just because I want it. But if I finish my backups and need to restock, I probably won't count it.

  Not sure that makes a lot of sense, but for me it's about limiting the products I buy that aren't really 'justified'. I can buy ten this year 'just because'. If I really go through things and need to restock, I think I'll play that by ear.

  BTW, hope I didn't come across as enabling earlier with Watt's Up. I know many many of us have the sample free from Sephora so I felt ok about gushing. Apologies if it seemed inappropriate! The last thing I want to do is contribute to the problem most of us are trying to control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  .


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 27, 2013)

honey b said:


> Ok.  After my Magnetic Nude debacle I need to be accountable so my low-buy goal is to purchase no more than 3 items for any new collection that Mac comes out with and do my best to skip entire collections whenever possible.   I'm only allowing myself one exception and that is the Maleficent collection (but hopefullyI won't find much that I like).  I will go through my stash first before any new collection purchase to make sure that the things I do buy are unique to what I have and will skip any products that are even remotely close to something I have already.
> Hopefully I'll be successful.


  Good job at setting that goal! And great pointers for keeping yourself on track!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 27, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Yes...and no. I never buy mascara - I use the samples I get from Sephora (either in bonuses or for 100 points). I toss those away quickly, so I can't bring myself to actually shell out for those. I think I have five samples ahead of me. My eldest daughter raids those too.
> 
> I have an extra foundation, concealer, a couple of setting powders, blot papers and UDPP ahead of me that I bought for 20% off. I know they'll all get used over the coming year. I bought them because they're regular staples and I've already gone through multiples of them. So if I buy a DIFFERENT foundation or setting powder (when I have backups ahead of me) then I'd count it because it would be buying something I don't really need just because I want it. But if I finish my backups and need to restock, I probably won't count it.
> 
> ...


  Me too - but for Lit cosmetics & Watt's up!!  Sorry ladies - I will keep this in mind for the future & find the appropriate threads for advice, etc.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Ladies, do your limits include staples? Like mascara, concealer, etc.?


  I generally don't include staples UNLESS I have another of the same category. Meaning, I can buy another primer and it's not included as part of my low-buy if I finish one AND don't have another one(regardless of brand) in my stash I can use. So if I finish my UD primer and have a tube of too faced shadow insurance in my stash, I can't go buy another UD primer or it will count towards my purchases. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 27, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Yes...and no. I never buy mascara - I use the samples I get from Sephora (either in bonuses or for 100 points). I toss those away quickly, so I can't bring myself to actually shell out for those. I think I have five samples ahead of me. My eldest daughter raids those too.
> 
> I have an extra foundation, concealer, a couple of setting powders, blot papers and UDPP ahead of me that I bought for 20% off. I know they'll all get used over the coming year. I bought them because they're regular staples and I've already gone through multiples of them. So if I buy a DIFFERENT foundation or setting powder (when I have backups ahead of me) then I'd count it because it would be buying something I don't really need just because I want it. But if I finish my backups and need to restock, I probably won't count it.
> 
> ...


  Not inappropriate at all. We are all sort of pre-programmed to squeal about good products and great deals here on Specktra! I realize trying NOT to do that on this ONE thread will be a challenge for all of us. And saying how one item is a staple and explaining why goes along with anti-enabling too. "I don't need "x" because I already have "x" and it's the perfect "x" for me!" I know I will also have to make a HUGE conscious effort to try and NOT go gaga over something, rather put it into context of what would be a worthy purchase over the "we need everything!" that often goes on in the collection threads. I think we all know why we're here on this particular thread, so obviously there has to be a lot of personal accountability to achieve the success we'd all love to see. You have been an awesome contributor already! I'm so glad you're here!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 27, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I am doing staples included, but I don't wear concealer, foundation, etc.  I only wear pressed powder.  I think if you include staples like foundation you might want to consider upping your product limit by one or two items just to account for the fact that you'll probably go through some during the year?  But I like Audrey C's response - if you have many, many of your staples then consider using up those before purchasing?
> 
> 
> Me too - but for Lit cosmetics & Watt's up!!  Sorry ladies - I will keep this in mind for the future & find the appropriate threads for advice, etc.


  It's going to take us all a lot of adjusting on here... no harm hun! 
  I just wanted to give a little reminder. No one specific was in mind. I know it's just really easy to talk about things we love. We all understand that position for sure!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 28, 2013)

I kind of have to admit that I haven't done too well so far the sales have got me. I picked up dome bits I wanted pre Xmas but wouldn't pay full price for in the sales and I just went a little mad at a discount website following a tweet from a blogger, it's becca stuff I think I will live and it was mega cheap but I am not sure I needed it, feel very guilty now!  I am going to do a specktra sale tomorrow and list some bits on eBay. As a mini punishment I am not going to allow myself anything in January.  I really don't need anything, even staples!  Anyone have any suggestion for avoiding blatant bargins as it appears sales are my weakness!


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Anyone have any suggestion for avoiding blatant bargins as it appears sales are my weakness!


  Make a list and stick with it. This is the only thing that seems to help me not going crazy during sales. If things that you have on your list go on sale then go for it,otherwise you'll end up with stuff you didn't want in the first place!!You have to convince yourself that you only need what's on your list.And remember that there's always going to be sales and new exciting makeup products so don't feel that you missed something because you skipped some bargains


----------



## User38 (Dec 28, 2013)

There are no bargains in makeup.  The actual cost of products is about 1/100 of the half the sale price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's a hell of a business to sell to us addicted fiends.

  check out how the Lauder's live -- the Perlemans and all the families who own the companies that sell to us.. it's scary


----------



## lyseD (Dec 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Anyone have any suggestion for avoiding blatant bargins as it appears sales are my weakness!


If your going to post a Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector let me know.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 28, 2013)

the sales got me too but i muuuust say i did good wit sephora's. i only spent $50!! im tryin to get it out my system this month cuz come jan its lights out


----------



## aradhana (Dec 28, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> Thank you, I'll have a look. I was wanting synthetic because I've heard that the 242's bristles help provide the most color payoff for powder shadows. I have the 239 but it's kinda meh to me, nothing spectacular. I think I'm at the point where I only want to keep the items I truly love in my collection. After I got my Real Techniques brushes, I have yet to touch my mac face brushes.


 My fave mua at my Mac store told me the other day she only ever uses the 242 for shadow...even powder shadows. she finds it more precise than the 239.  Ladies I am struggling to defeat my lemmings for the extra dimension products I swatches in store yesterday. I was hoping not to want any of the blushes but I think they're all beautiful. And I was trying to avoid carnal instinct lipstick and sweet heat shadow but i'm worried I'm gonna cave....


----------



## lyseD (Dec 28, 2013)

aradhana said:


> nazih09 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I'll have a look. I was wanting synthetic because I've heard that the 242's bristles help provide the most color payoff for powder shadows. I have the 239 but it's kinda meh to me, nothing spectacular. I think I'm at the point where I only want to keep the items I truly love in my collection. After I got my Real Techniques brushes, I have yet to touch my mac face brushes.
> ...


I used to buy a lot of blushes. Then I started noticing that the slight differences in the pan didn't translate to my cheeks. Easier to pass up when you realize they are not that different.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 28, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I used to buy a lot of blushes. Then I started noticing that the slight differences in the pan didn't translate to my cheeks. Easier to pass up when you realize they are not that different.


  that is sooooooooooooo true!!! i got like 3-4 blushes from last summer i have yet to even glide across my face. those msf's i can pretty much skip during upcoming collections becuz i have plenty now that will NEVER get finished to be honest. As far as lippies i think i got every shade from nude to bold, reds n etc that will be easy for me to pass on becuz im not gettin shyt becuz of a "slight" difference which basically means it all looks the same on my lips!!

  THANK GAWD for this thread cuz i can also vent n re-read myself to keep myself from buying more stuff. it'll be easy to just shop my stash!!


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 28, 2013)

Took inventory of my collection today. I won't purchase another mascara, eye liner, or eye shadow this year. I will be looking for lip pencils to match lipsticks/glosses that I already have.   A YouTuber that I watch does a weekly makeup basket. She makes it her goal to use new/forgotten products from her collection each week. I'm going to start that next week.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 28, 2013)

aradhana said:


> Ladies I am struggling to defeat my lemmings for the extra dimension products I swatches in store yesterday. I was hoping not to want any of the blushes but I think they're all beautiful. And I was trying to avoid carnal instinct lipstick and sweet heat shadow but i'm worried I'm gonna cave....


  I recommend allowing yourself 1 item from MN so you don't have that "I missed out on everything" feeling. The goal should be to limit purchases not completely deprive yourself. THAT will only lead to failure, in my opinion. Since you seem to love the blushes, maybe allow yourself 1 only. Lipsticks are easy skips, they always redo shades and CI isn't super unique IMO. And the eyeshadows are very pricey for the little amount of products you actually get. Hope that helps a little.

  Also, I second your MUA's love for the 242. I use it WAY more often than the 239.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 28, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I used to buy a lot of blushes. Then I started noticing that the slight differences in the pan didn't translate to my cheeks. Easier to pass up when you realize they are not that different.


 Good point!  





PixieDancer said:


> I recommend allowing yourself 1 item from MN so you don't have that "I missed out on everything" feeling. The goal should be to limit purchases not completely deprive yourself. THAT will only lead to failure, in my opinion. Since you seem to love the blushes, maybe allow yourself 1 only. Lipsticks are easy skips, they always redo shades and CI isn't super unique IMO. And the eyeshadows are very pricey for the little amount of products you actually get. Hope that helps a little.  Also, I second your MUA's love for the 242. I use it WAY more often than the 239.


 I've actually already purchased two MN items. (One eyeshadow and one fluidline)  Thanks for reminding me about the size:cost ratio of the eye shadows. I'm gonna fight that one.  And the lipstick too. If I really want/need that shade later there's a good chance if finding it with another brand if Mac doesn't make another one.  I think with the blushes, probably at dusk is the only one I don't have a dupe of, but it also is very subtle on me.   Also the extra dimension seems to be a very successful formula, so maybe I'll wait for a future collection?!


----------



## MsKb (Dec 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Anyone have any suggestion for avoiding blatant bargins as it appears sales are my weakness!


  Since you don't really need anything maybe you can try to avoid even clicking on the links/going to the websites...you won't buy if you aren't on the site will you...or when you are on the site just scroll through the pages without adding anything to your cart...if something catches your eye that you need or is a good bargain and it remains in your head after you've run through the site you can then check out the item and really think about it...i've found this helps me sometimes...just avoiding the 'sales' or browsing through without adding to the cart..


----------



## SweetDreams (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm joining this! I originally said I was doing 2-3 items per collection. LIES I TELL!!!! Riri Holiday prime example. I only wanted 2 lippies and the bronzer. I got 3 lippies, bronzer, lacquer, eye liner, and a brush. Magnetic Nude: set out for 1 item and left with a lip glass, 2 lippies, and skin finish. Punk Couture: was going to skip it and bought studded kiss anyway. would have gotten instigator but it's sold out......smh


  I'M IN!


----------



## kanne (Dec 28, 2013)

This is one of my New Years Resolutions, and I've been doing it since the end of October anyway. I have honestly been out of control with my spending this year, especially on MAC. Honestly, I don't even like a lot of MAC products - particularly their lipsticks, but somehow I have brought about 10 in the last year. 10 lipsticks, and I don't even like the formula. Sheer madness. I realised in October however, that I had actually lost my mind when I was considering buying Lavish Living blush for FIFTY TWO FREAKING DOLLARS. MAC was charging me literally TWICE the price that they charge in the USA and I was going to pay it. I didn't end up buying it and I haven't been back to the counter since. The only makeup I have bought since is 2 products from the NARS Final Cut collection a couple of days ago (and I got a few Guy Bourdin products for Christmas). 

  I need to stay in this thread and out of others. Whenever swatches start coming out, I start picking things I want - more recently with MN, I was going to pick up Morning Rose and Oh My Darling and Hell Bound after seeing swatches. Well, as I've said, I hate MAC lipsticks, and I can certainly get a pink in a better formula. Nobody needs a $36 sheer shimmery lipgloss, so I've crossed off OMD and I am still undecided on Hell Bound - it's quite unique, but I do not often wear red lipsticks, and even less often do I wear gloss. On the other hand I only own two reds - Ruby Woo and Chanel Flamboyante, and I only own 2 glosses in total as well (a sheer shimmer, much like OMD and Narcissus).

  I used to be quite good at saving money and buying makeup with much more sense. I have had a lot more disposable income this year than in the past, and am closer to counters than I ever used to be. I have gone back to my old way of making a list of must have products. I also will not be buying any MAC this year apart from brushes, paint pots and eyeliners. Inglot is finally accessible to me so I am working on 2 10-pan palettes (which I can add to gradually when I can actually afford it), and Inglot is extremely affordable in Australia. Apart from my Inglot palette, this is my current list:

  Nars Charade Duo
  MAC Constructivist PP (only own Painterly otherwise - base for oranges/pinks like Cranberry as they pull too pink on me to be wearable otherwise)
  217 brush
  Benefit The Rockateur blush
  Shisheido foundation brush


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 28, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Ladies, do your limits include staples? Like mascara, concealer, etc.?


  I opted to limit by product category for this rather than just limiting myself to a certain number of items. So, for me, it depends on the product.  I have four mascaras in rotation, and that's enough to last until spring or summer (more likely summer), and then I'll replenish/replace. I have a couple different concealers in rotation, one of which I have a couple of backups of, so I don't need to buy concealer right now. Finally, I have four different foundations in rotation of varying coverage. I don't need to shell out for another one right now.  Setting powder is another thing I'm all set on. Ditto eyeshadow primer.  As for skin care or hair care, I tend to repurchase what I need when I need it anyway in those regards, so don't really need to set limits there, IMO.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 29, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I used to buy a lot of blushes. Then I started noticing that the slight differences in the pan didn't translate to my cheeks. Easier to pass up when you realize they are not that different.


  Yeah, recognising that most blushes look similar on your cheeks helps a lot not to buy any more. I just bought one two weeks ago and even though I like it, it looks super similar to blushes I had previously bought and you don't see any differences on the cheeks. So - no blushes for me at least until June, unless there's one that I really, really like.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought Morning Rose from MN but counted it towards my 2013 purchases. Now I am REALLY wanting Silver Dawn, the swatches look so perfect. HELP.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 29, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I bought Morning Rose from MN but counted it towards my 2013 purchases. Now I am REALLY wanting Silver Dawn, the swatches look so perfect. HELP.


  If you must have it, a wonderful and inexpensive alternative is Makeup Geek Moondust for $5.99. It is MUG's dupe for Smoke and Diamonds, which is discontinued but extremely similar to Silver Dawn.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 29, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I bought Morning Rose from MN but counted it towards my 2013 purchases. Now I am REALLY wanting Silver Dawn, the swatches look so perfect. HELP.


  It's not the same, but my mua and I were discussing how one of the special things about silver dawn was that it had a bunch of colours of sparkle in it...like smut. if you have a shade like that, maybe you could mix it with a extra dimension shadow to get a similar effect?


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 29, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I bought Morning Rose from MN but counted it towards my 2013 purchases. Now I am REALLY wanting Silver Dawn, the swatches look so perfect. HELP.


  The tiny EDES are crazy expensive for the weight they are. Are you sure you don't have something similar? Buying e/s palettes recently has really shifted my thinking on individual shadows. I can't imagine spending more than $20 for a bitty shadow when I got 12 full size for $42 in N3, for instance. Do you have the Naked2 palette? Suspect looks pretty close. I think there are a lot of shades like this - you might already have a near dupe in your stash.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 29, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Morning Rose from MN but counted it towards my 2013 purchases. Now I am REALLY wanting Silver Dawn, the swatches look so perfect. HELP.
> ...


  Great suggestion. T has really been giving the make up geek shadows great reviews.


  Thank you all -- you just saved me $23.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 29, 2013)

I too want silver dawn but holding out as I have stolen moment and that is prob close enough!  Feeling a little better today I stopped regretting by becca haul, I got 27 products for £120. And they are all things I have really wanted to try, they have been on my product wishlist for ages, when they arrive I will look and if there is anything I don't love I should be able to recoupe some cash on eBay.  I also reviewed my stash and listed 9 job lots on eBay today. Hopefully they will sell and they will go someway to regaining cash on bits I just don't love.   I plan to list more bits next month too and that should hopefully bring the stash under control leaving me with just stuff I wear and love.  I am banning staple purchases for the first qtr as I have back ups of mascara and concealer and powder and I have plenty of foundation.  I want to concentrate on using some things up as I think that might motivate me, I am so close to finishing a lipstick so hoping to concentrate in using up nearly finished stuff in January to see what progress I can make.  I also I un subscribed to emails from beauty websites, if I don 'to know about sales I can't shop them!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't think Silver Dawn is that unique. I think MAC or some other brand will come up with the same colour some time or other.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 29, 2013)

It's hard to stay on track with all the offers!! At least I've missed most because they sell out quickly hahaha!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 29, 2013)

LinenWhite7 said:


> If you must have it, a wonderful and inexpensive alternative is Makeup Geek Moondust for $5.99. It is MUG's dupe for Smoke and Diamonds, which is discontinued but extremely similar to Silver Dawn.


  Ohh I have smoke and diamonds and I can't remember the last time I wore it, I will dig it out tomorrow and try it again !  Thank you for reminding me and saving me from buying something !


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 29, 2013)

S





IHughes said:


> It's hard to stay on track with all the offers!! At least I've missed most because they sell out quickly hahaha!


  Space nk wasn't that great this year , I definitely didn't 't haul like I did in 2012, I was more careful this year though as I sold a lot last year as I just bought it cos it was cheap but I did get my money back on eBay and I haven't seen anything that amazing apart from the becca stuff which appeared on a discount website


----------



## sweetie (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm really glad to find this thread.  Count me in!  I did pretty good this year, but the unfortunate part was that staying off Specktra was a big part of cutting back and I missed it  .  It's awesome that I don't have to avoid the boards now!  Last year I unbelievably avoided most of the collections (because I didn't know about them) except the Ri Ri Collections, which I planned to allow myself to indulge in, and now the Magnetic Nude collection.  MSF's and EDSF are my weakness with blush following close behind.  Now that I've been buying so much from these collections and other brands, I'm getting that bug again and I need to get a grip before it is out of hand.  I just need to think of realistic goal.  I also notice that I tend to compensate with drugstore brands when I'm not buying much department store stuff.... gotta watch that.


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok only 2 days before the new year and I think i'm at a point I have to stop shopping period!. my credit card is screaming and with a second child on the way i need to take a big stand on this low-buy resolution!
  Makeup : I have enough eyeshadows, lipsticks, blushes, brushes, highlighters, eyeliners, primers, perfumes and mascaras to last a lifetime!!! 
  the only thing I would need in the next 12 months will be skincare products.
  So this is it folks my resolution for this year only 3 wharehouses sales this year (Clarins, Loreal and Guerlain this spring) instead of 6 (I wont go to their falls one)
  No internet purchase!!! (this is big in 2013 i've done the majority of my purchase on the internet  )
  and only skincare buy! 
  And this forum will be a my little journal if I fail (hope it wont be the first month LOL)


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 29, 2013)

My goal 15 face items total.3 lip liners,20 lip products 3 brushes, thanks all I'm sticking to it aleast I'm going to try lol


----------



## Kaori (Dec 29, 2013)

When talking about money saving, are the brands like Chanel, Dior, YSL, Guerlain etc worth the cost or you just pay for brand name and packaging? Or is sticking with cheaper brands like MAC, UD, Tarte, Stila, TooFaced etc fine(ie no big difference in quality). Are there some comparable drugstore brands that one can safely save on? =)


----------



## MsKb (Dec 29, 2013)

VAL4M said:


> Ok only 2 days before the new year and I think i'm at a point I have to stop shopping period!. my credit card is screaming and with a second child on the way i need to take a big stand on this low-buy resolution!
> Makeup : I have enough eyeshadows, lipsticks, blushes, brushes, highlighters, eyeliners, primers, perfumes and mascaras to last a lifetime!!!
> the only thing I would need in the next 12 months will be skincare products.
> So this is it folks my resolution for this year only 3 wharehouses sales this year (Clarins, Loreal and Guerlain this spring) instead of 6 (I wont go to their falls one)
> ...


  congrats! and good luck! having a second child seems like a great motivation to  curb some spending


----------



## MsKb (Dec 29, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I also I un subscribed to emails from beauty websites, if I don 'to know about sales I can't shop them!


  Sounds great! That's my philosophy as well...'no see then no shop'!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm kinda excited for this challenge guys  and that maybe ill finally make a dent into everything I already have.


----------



## kanne (Dec 29, 2013)

Kaori said:


> When talking about money saving, are the brands like Chanel, Dior, YSL, Guerlain etc worth the cost or you just pay for brand name and packaging? Or is sticking with cheaper brands like MAC, UD, Tarte, Stila, TooFaced etc fine(ie no big difference in quality). Are there some comparable drugstore brands that one can safely save on? =)


  If you are interested in saving money by using lower cost makeup, here are my recommendations:
  Lipstick: Revlon (can't go wrong, I rate their lip products higher than MAC) and Rimmel.
  Eyeshadow: Inglot
  Mascara: Maxfactor 
  Foundation: Revlon (colourstay, photoready) and Bourjois (sleep effect) 

  I only own blush from Chanel, MAC and NARS, so I can't really comment on that, same with eyeliners - I only have high-end. I believe many years ago I owned a Rimmel eye pencil that seemed to do the job though? 

  For high end makeup, you are really just paying for the packaging and the name.


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 29, 2013)

There are def hit and misses with high and low end. I have from drugstore and department/Sephora. Quality is the important thing.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 29, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> There are def hit and misses with high and low end. I have from drugstore and department/Sephora. Quality is the important thing.


Yes u are right quality is important to me I'm no label person but nothing compare to my beloved ysl lipstick


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 29, 2013)

Kaori said:


> When talking about money saving, are the brands like Chanel, Dior, YSL, Guerlain etc worth the cost or you just pay for brand name and packaging? Or is sticking with cheaper brands like MAC, UD, Tarte, Stila, TooFaced etc fine(ie no big difference in quality). Are there some comparable drugstore brands that one can safely save on? =)


  I used to only buy drugstore but once I started using Mac lipsticks I've converted haha. I just find I'm often disappointed now with drugstore products and it's hard for me in Canada to get refunds for drugstore products I've used so I'd rather just try a lipstick say at mac and know I like the colour and at sephora/mac you can return stuff to my knowledge which helps too. I looove MAC matte and satin lipsticks because they have great staying power. I used to really like maybelline buy lately the smell really bothers me and I don't like revlon aside from the lip butters or original just bitten balm stains.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm already working on my resolutions. I depotted the last of my single shadows and all of my Wet n Wild trios. 6 pans didn't make the cut, but here is my Wet n Wild palette. I see myself getting a lot more use and enjoyment out of these eyeshadows now!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Thank you for reminding me and saving me from buying something !


  I'm a lurker in this thread and not *quite* ready to commit, but THANK YOU for the S&D rec! Same with me, I couldn't remember when I last wore it and I did today and fell in love. That's what shopping your stash should be like! Thanks again! (And I definitely don't need to buy the EDES now. Hah!)


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 
I'm a lurker in this thread and not *quite* ready to commit, but THANK YOU for the S&D rec! Same with me, I couldn't remember when I last wore it and I did today and fell in love. That's what shopping your stash should be like! Thanks again! (And I definitely don't need to buy the EDES now. Hah!)



  Glad to have helped!  Really glad I commited to this thread, I already managed to sell one of the items I listed on ebay. I have also reassessed my Becca haul and spacenk sale purchases, both online companies offer a refund service, therefore I am quite tempted to re-assess both orders and only keep what I can't bear to return, if I don't have any strong feelings about the items they I probably don't need them!  I order both LM holiday lipglace sets in the sale, but in reality I don't wear lipgloss very often so I might be best only keeping one set or returning both. I also ordered the eyeliner set, but I have so many eyeliners I don't think I will run out all year so probabley best to return this too. I Think I still want to keep the kevyn aucoin set, but I may sell on the eyeshadow palette as I don't need anymore shadows, but the liquid liner, candle and candlelight powder are staying. I then don't know what to do about the LM Creme Brule body set or LM tarte mini set, do I need them, no? but i would love to try them?  My Becca haul is also being re-evaluated, it included 3 liquid foundations and 1 stick foundation, 2 primers, 2 beach tints, 2 powders, 4 eye tints, 5 eyeshadows and 6 sheer lip tints, I think that was a little excessive! BAD CHARLOTTE.  On reflection I want to try to narrow it down to 1 liquid foundation, 1 stick foundation, 1 primer,2 beach tints, 3 eyeshadows, 2 eye tints and 3 lip colours and return the rest unopened so they can be resold.  I have spent part of my morning unsubscribing to website newsletters and offers.  I am going to shop my stash tonight to find something I haven't used in a while to wear as make up for new years eve!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LinenWhite7* 



I'm already working on my resolutions. I depotted the last of my single shadows and all of my Wet n Wild trios. 6 pans didn't make the cut, but here is my Wet n Wild palette. I see myself getting a lot more use and enjoyment out of these eyeshadows now!





  That is so pretty, can I ask how you managed to depot and are you storing them in a new style mac palette - it looks more rigid than a Z palette?


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *thefbomb* 




I used to only buy drugstore but once I started using Mac lipsticks I've converted haha. I just find I'm often disappointed now with drugstore products and it's hard for me in Canada to get refunds for drugstore products I've used so I'd rather just try a lipstick say at mac and know I like the colour and at sephora/mac you can return stuff to my knowledge which helps too. I looove MAC matte and satin lipsticks because they have great staying power.
I used to really like maybelline buy lately the smell really bothers me and I don't like revlon aside from the lip butters or original just bitten balm stains.


  In 2013 I either bought very high end like hourglass/ le metier etc which were considered purchases or drugstore, I didn't buy much mac at all. I do however think I go crazy in the drugstore as it is cheap in comparison to higher end stuff, this year I want to avoid the drugstore a lot more, for example, I would want a lipstick but buy 5 for the same formula in different colours from the drugstore, where as I might have just bought one high end one, so I didn't actually save any money!  I also did this the other day in tk maxx, sue devitt was dirt cheap £1.99 per chubby eye pencil, so instead of choosing 1 or 2 like I would if they cost £10, I just bought all the colours! its silly because I won't use them all!  This is the habit that I want to try to break the hardest, I seem to loose my sense of reason when I percieve things to be cheap, 1 highend purchase at full price that is considered and loved is better than 20 cheap purchases that then get ignored!   From now on I am going to create a wishlist where I store my lemmings for products and once purchase once they have been on there for at least a month. I need to break the rash/poor judgement purchases!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *trina11225* 



There are def hit and misses with high and low end. I have from drugstore and department/Sephora. Quality is the important thing.



  So true, I used to buy ,multiples of the same formula in the drugstore before I had tried one, as a result I have loads of products that don't work for me!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Dec 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *LinenWhite7*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Yes, that is the new MAC Pro palette, which is $8. I bought 3 a while back and only filled 1.   To depot, I used an old flat iron, wax paper, and the pointy part of a drugstore nail clipper. MAC shadows have a tray that pops out of the container, so they are easier than others. My tip would be to set the packaging on the flat iron and leave it until you can see it melting/curling - it is much easier to push the pan out from the bottom when the packaging just mushes apart. I found many videos on YouTube that were very helpful. I did keep the MAC packaging for B2M but I've heard some stores won't take depotted eyeshadows.   For magnets, I cut up old magnets from dentists and realtors and used a dot of super glue to attach them. Many pans will still have adhesive stuck to the bottom, so I would add the super glue to the same area and then smush the magnet down.


----------



## Elba (Dec 30, 2013)

Alright, I need to be in this thread. I'm a long time specktra lurker, and this may even be my first post ever, lol.   Anyhow. My stash is out of control and I need to stop buing. I'm making an effort right now to use up some stuff, but it's just not enough, I only have one face and can only wear so many products a day.   This thread inspired me to do a complete inventory of my stash and the numbers have been eye-opening, not to say shocking or insane. :shock: Here goes:  Lipstick 90 Lipgloss 58 Lipliner 7 Eyeshadow 194 (including singles and palettes) Creme/liquid eyeshadow 26 Pigments 20 (thankfully all small sizes and samples) Eyeliner (pencil, liquid, gel) 35 Mascara 6 (only 2 full sizes, rest are samples) Foundation/TM/BB cream 9 Primer 7 Concealer 9  Powder 6 Blush (powder/cream/liquid) 42 Bronzer 12 Highlighter/MSF 14  Clearly, I'm insane. Especially the number of lipsticks really shocked me. I mean, I could wear a different lippie every day for 3 month! And I'm still lusting after more! The eyeshadows don't bother me that much, as they won't go bad, but I could never use up all my lip stuff.   I haven't decided yet under what conditions I'm stiill allowed to buy, but at the end of 2014 my stash needs to be smaller, not larger than now. I've put some things on ebay already, and I will continue to purge what I don't use/love. Maybe I'l do a "two out, one in" thing, or even 3 out, 1 in.   Anyways, sorry for the long post! You ladies are awesome and I love reading here!


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 30, 2013)

Part of my resolution is also not to back up so many lipstick bc they can go bad. Last night I went through them....plumful and snob had little white dots (or maybe dry condensation) on them. I dipped them in alcohol and wiped them off. I also cleaned the caps. Later tonight I will clean my eyeshadows.....


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 30, 2013)

Elba said:


> Anyways, sorry for the long post! You ladies are awesome and I love reading here!








 Welcome Elba! It really does sneak up on you, doesn't it? I had more than I do but have purged most things I don't really care for (my daughters or their friends) and have listed a few things in the clearance bin now. 

  My weakness was once lipstick, but I feel that that's not too out of control. I have 2-3 that I don't really wear that are going into my BTM bag and a couple more than are almost done. I'd rather keep a smaller collection that I actually use. My eyeshadow were reasonable until very recently when I added a bunch of palettes (totalling 56 shades); now I'm over 100 individual shades there. All good and I have no regrets, but it's more than enough.

  My weakness is really highlighters/powders, particularly if they have a pretty pattern on them. (Pearlmattes, Marine LIfe, My Paradise, YOTS Shell Pearl, some MSF, etc). That was ok for awhile, but now I have enough of those as well. That part of my collection is a reasonable size and I need to keep it that way. Realistically, this is the area where I'm most likely to indulge - I just have to make sure that the product is one I don't have a dupe of or is one that I'll love so much that I'm ok with duping. In that case, maybe I'll just need to let go of the 'plainer sister' of the product.

  I like your 2 out 1 in thought - many of us could do that without even missing what's gone.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 30, 2013)

sweetie said:


> I also notice that I tend to compensate with drugstore brands when I'm not buying much department store stuff.... gotta watch that.


  This is how I got started in makeup and I find myself doing the same thing. Especially with LE stuff.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2013)

Elba said:


> Anyways, sorry for the long post! You ladies are awesome and I love reading here!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't dare to count the items in my stash. But I might take some pictures when I'm in the mood.
  I have been doing bad for last few weeks, I bought some unplanned things that I don't _really _need. More out of boredom than anything else I ordered a MAC palette and a blush insert. I know they're really cheap in the US, but I don't always want to bother people with CPs. Now I'm wondering if I should keep it or return it and get a CP some time later. I only have one refill, the shading powder, and it's bothering me to have it flying around in my stash with no palette to put it in. But I never depot blushes or buy them in pro pan, so technically I don't need a whole palette. I wish they would make duo blush palettes, so I could put the contour/highlight in there.
  I also got sucked in by the sales and bought the Nars concealer (20% off) and some miscellaneous stuff. I need to get some more skin and hair care, but as much as I love shopping for cosmetics, I don't like spending money on those. I happily buy a powder for 50€, but spending 20-30€ on a face cream hurts my heart, lol. I have extremely sensitive skin and only buy natural skin care with as minimal ingredients as possible, so I feel like those shouldn't cost much. 

  Seeing the MAC spring stuff has me feeling weak, I'm afraid I will catch the MAC LE fever again and buy too much stuff. You all will have to help me make reasonable choices. I'm in love with the look of the Proenza Schouler collection and the big spring collection being mineralize is a big temptation as well. Even worse, I always feel the need to buy backups of MSFs. I can already feel it...

  Also, I'm looking for a new mascara. I have only been buying MAC Splashproof Lash for years, but it's around 20€ now and I don't always want to spend that much. Mascara is the one makeup item I don't want to splurge on, I don't ever buy high end ones. Additioanlly, I now feel like I should try brown mascara, since I have very light coloured lashes naturally and I think black might look too harsh sometimes. But it seems really difficult to find brown waterproof mascara, so any recs would be greatly appreciated!!
  I do have a TON of unopened full size mascaras from various brands (YSL, drug store, organic natural brands), which I won, or they were GWP, but not one of them is waterproof and I don't get along with non waterproof ones at all.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm staying out of the spring collection threads. I'm still fighting the urge to get Centre of Attention and Fairly Precious. They've been in my Nordstrom cart for days. I go to pull the trigger, then I fall back. Sigh.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 30, 2013)

I just peeked into the Spring collection threads. Oh no, I am in trouble. I thought I wouldn't have to worry about any makeup for a few months and Fantasy of Flowers comes out in Feb. Maybe I can limit myself to only two must have items. Or should I skip altogether? I guess I will have to wait for an official color story.


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 30, 2013)

MsKb said:


> congrats! and good luck! having a second child seems like a great motivation to  curb some spending


  Thanks, but I start purchasing MAC and le metier de beaute on the internet during my first parental leave, so motivation went out the door during nap time  LOL


----------



## lyseD (Dec 30, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> I just peeked into the Spring collection threads. Oh no, I am in trouble. I thought I wouldn't have to worry about any makeup for a few months and Fantasy of Flowers comes out in Feb. Maybe I can limit myself to only two must have items. Or should I skip altogether? I guess I will have to wait for an official color story.


It's going to be hard to skip the entire collection. I'm hoping to get two or three items.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 30, 2013)

IHughes said:


> It's hard to stay on track with all the offers!! At least I've missed most because they sell out quickly hahaha!


  It's easier to do it if they don't pop up in your inbox. I unsubscribed from everything but Sephora and MAC. I find it too easy to be tempted by sales even when I wasn't thinking of buying.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 30, 2013)

lyseD said:


> It's going to be hard to skip the entire collection. I'm hoping to get two or three items.


  I can't make a decision about whether to skip a collection or not until I see what's in it. There's nothing I actually think I'll need in any collection. I'm going to do my best to keep my purchases to items that I just love too much to possibly skip. If I can keep my purchases down to a small number of beloved items, I'll be happy.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 30, 2013)

lyseD said:


> It's going to be hard to skip the entire collection. I'm hoping to get two or three items.


  I agree - it's going to be hard to skip! If I decide that I really want something, I won't exceed two items.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 30, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> I'm still fighting the urge to get Centre of Attention and Fairly Precious. They've been in my Nordstrom cart for days. I go to pull the trigger, then I fall back. Sigh.


  I have Perfectly Poised from Divine Nights and Fairly Precious from MN - personally, I like FP better as the formula works better on my skin. Maybe consider it for a few more days, see how you feel, and then only get one if you still want it?  I bet COA may come up in the Clearance Bin in a few months & if you feel like you need it, then you can get your chance then?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 30, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I can't make a decision about whether to skip a collection or not until I see what's in it. There's nothing I actually think I'll need in any collection. I'm going to do my best to keep my purchases to items that I just love too much to possibly skip. If I can keep my purchases down to a small number of beloved items, I'll be happy.


  I concur!  I saw the fluidlines (I think? Paint pots?!) and thought they looked interesting, but I'm def. going to limit myself to 1-2 items for that collection.  The shadows didn't particularly WOW me, which is unusual for a MAC Collection.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 30, 2013)

Elba said:


> Anyways, sorry for the long post! You ladies are awesome and I love reading here!


 
  Welcome to our goal setting community!  You're not insane, just a fellow makeup lover! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I like your idea of a 3 out 1 in, etc - how are you doing to narrow down those items that are 'out'?


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 30, 2013)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I concur!  I saw the fluidlines (I think? Paint pots?!) and thought they looked interesting, but I'm def. going to limit myself to 1-2 items for that collection.  The shadows didn't particularly WOW me, which is unusual for a MAC Collection.


  I'm not a fan of MES. I only have one, and that's one too many as far as I'm concerned. I don't love the lack of pigmentation, the need to use it wet to get it to adhere, the tendency for them to be a glitterfest...easy skip. Fool me once, etc. 

  Given that I don't need or want any other blush and that I'd have to be really wowed to get another MSF, I'm not feeling particularly drawn to this collection. It's often CSGs that draw me in with the mineralize collections and I stocked up on those in the holiday sets.


----------



## Bhairst (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in as well. Most of my money this year has went to makeup and I really do need to cut down. I have makeup that I bought and haven't even got around to using because i keep buying new makeup.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 30, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I'm not a fan of MES. I only have one, and that's one too many as far as I'm concerned. I don't love the lack of pigmentation, the need to use it wet to get it to adhere, the tendency for them to be a glitterfest...easy skip. Fool me once, etc.
> 
> Given that I don't need or want any other blush and that I'd have to be really wowed to get another MSF, I'm not feeling particularly drawn to this collection. It's often CSGs that draw me in with the mineralize collections and I stocked up on those in the holiday sets.


  I totally agree -  I have multiple MES and they do take a lot of work to get them to look like they do in the pan.  I use UD's All Nighter spray to make them work & Too Faced Glitter Glue, but it does take time and patience (and fall out clean up!).  I personally am drawn to the glitter, so I have to remind myself to really question if I have a shade or not before I buy.  Milani makes some great baked MES w/a lot of pigmentation. They are not sold in my part of Canada (Thank goodness - I'd have them all by now!), so I only have one, but it's stunning. 

  It's so good that we are able to figure out our 'weaknesses' when it comes to makeup!  Doing the stash count really helped me.


----------



## texasmommy (Dec 30, 2013)

I think a low-buy will definitely work for me.  Other than staples I run out of, I think I can keep the buying under control.  I think my collection is under control, but I want to keep that way.  Plus I know what types of colors I will wear and which ones I like to look at, but won't actually wear


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 30, 2013)

Went out with a bang haul hey I'm only human last day of the year and I'm going to try although my bf totally not believing me he is like u are only going to buy 20 lipsticks the whole year he gives me the side eye but I believe I can i only going to buy something if its truly different


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi, newbies! :wave:


----------



## Elba (Dec 30, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> :welcome2:  Welcome Elba! It really does sneak up on you, doesn't it? I had more than I do but have purged most things I don't really care for (my daughters or their friends) and have listed a few things in the clearance bin now.   My weakness was once lipstick, but I feel that that's not too out of control. I have 2-3 that I don't really wear that are going into my BTM bag and a couple more than are almost done. I'd rather keep a smaller collection that I actually use. My eyeshadow were reasonable until very recently when I added a bunch of palettes (totalling 56 shades); now I'm over 100 individual shades there. All good and I have no regrets, but it's more than enough.  My weakness is really highlighters/powders, particularly if they have a pretty pattern on them. (Pearlmattes, Marine LIfe, My Paradise, YOTS Shell Pearl, some MSF, etc). That was ok for awhile, but now I have enough of those as well. That part of my collection is a reasonable size and I need to keep it that way. Realistically, this is the area where I'm most likely to indulge - I just have to make sure that the product is one I don't have a dupe of or is one that I'll love so much that I'm ok with duping. In that case, maybe I'll just need to let go of the 'plainer sister' of the product.  I like your 2 out 1 in thought - many of us could do that without even missing what's gone.


   Thank you so much for the welcome! I feel right at home here with all the other addicts. :bouquet:   I hear you on the highlighters, especially when they're pretty to look at! I have a couple of gorgeous ones as well (Lightscapade, Guerlain Terra Inca, BB Shimmer Bricks, Benefit High Beam...)  But it sounds as if you have thought this all through and you have a really good approach to all of it.  (Sorry if my english sounds akward at times, its not my mother tongue)   





NaomiH said:


> :specktrawelcome:


   Thank you so much!  





Glitteryvegas said:


> Welcome to our goal setting community!  You're not insane, just a fellow makeup lover! :grouphug:  I like your idea of a 3 out 1 in, etc - how are you doing to narrow down those items that are 'out'?


  Thank you as well!  Yeah, I haven't really decided on the specifics yet. My general idea was, if I manage to sell/give away/use up 3 lipsticks, I' allowed to buy a new one. Obviously using stuff up is a lot harder, but I've done it before (when my collection was way smaller)


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello to all the newbies! Fingers crossed for you to be successful!  Well, my last purchase has just arrived - Brave and Viva Glam 2. I really thought about returning them, but I've swatched them already and really like them (and I also don't wanna return anything used), so I'll keep them. In retrospective. it was very dumb of me to buy two other lipsticks last Friday when my counter didn't have Brave and Viva Glam 2 in stock. I like Craving and Hot Gossip but I should've just waited for Brave and Viva Glam 2 to be in stock again instead of buying something totally different just for the sake of buying. I now have 18 lipsticks from MAC in total which isn't that much compared to other stashes (no offense!) but enough for me. Plus 10 lipsticks and lipglosses from other brands. However - tomorrow (on 1st January) I will start my no-/low-buy resolution! I'm on a strict no-buy until the end of January and, if the big spring collection comes out in March in Germany, and if I really like it, the no-buy will continue until the beginning of March. Except for staples such as skincare or foundation or such things.


----------



## texasmommy (Dec 31, 2013)

I took a quick inventory and there are two things I want to pick up soon (a good under eye concealer and a pink gloss). I spent this past year watching what I buy and it seems to have paid off. So other than those and replacing staples, I should be good.... I hope   The numbers include the Morning Rose l/s and Autoerotique blush that should get here on the 2nd.  

  2 UD Naked foundations (1 is a back-up)
  1 UD Naked pressed powder
  14 single cheek/face products
  NARS Joie de Vivre blush palette

  1 eye brow powder
  4 UD Potion Primers (two large, two smaller)
  5 eye liners
  5 eye shadow palettes (all UD)
  5 eye shadow singles (all MAC)
  3 mascaras (all Maybelline)

  5 lip balms
  5 lip liners
  4 lip glosses
  14 lipsticks

  UD Shattered Face Case
  NARS Voulez Vous Cheek & Eye Palette


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 31, 2013)

Purchased its physical fluidline today and nightmoth liner to go w punk couture lipstick but that's going back! Doesn't look good on me at all.  Feeling really good about the start of 2014 - I feel ready to get this started!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 1, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> I took a quick inventory and there are two things I want to pick up soon (a good under eye concealer and a pink gloss). I spent this past year watching what I buy and it seems to have paid off. So other than those and replacing staples, I should be good.... I hope   The numbers include the Morning Rose l/s and Autoerotique blush that should get here on the 2nd.    2 UD Naked foundations (1 is a back-up) 1 UD Naked pressed powder 14 single cheek/face products NARS Joie de Vivre blush palette  1 eye brow powder 4 UD Potion Primers (two large, two smaller) 5 eye liners 5 eye shadow palettes (all UD) 5 eye shadow singles (all MAC) 3 mascaras (all Maybelline)  5 lip balms 5 lip liners 4 lip glosses 14 lipsticks  UD Shattered Face Case NARS Voulez Vous Cheek & Eye Palette


  I wish my collection was like this small enough to be compact and for everything to get loved buy big enough for some variety, this is what I would like to achieve by the end of 2014,   happy new year everyone!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 1, 2014)

Elba said:


> Anyways, sorry for the long post! You ladies are awesome and I love reading here!


  Don't feel bad. You fit right in here with us. You think you have a lot of e/s? Look at my name....so yeah you're not up there with us crazies.... yet I quit counting when I got close to your number and I don't dare begin to count my palettes. I honestly have no clue. I can tell you I many that have never been taken out of their box as well as many other types of procts.. Yes I have a sickness.

  As far as highend cosmetics go I think it really has to do with what works for your skin. And if getting color such as e/s, blush, and allI think you have to be honest with yourself if you are going to use it often enough to justify the the price. and do your homework on reviews. I have 12 full & mostly filled 15 MAC palettes, many many singles, a million UD singlesas well as other brands and as I've said paltettes galore. But since I've started being more practical about my usage I have been buying Chanel, Guerlain & other more expensive brands, I don't buy for the name or pretty package because I don't carry it with me. I have found some great quads that I can grab and do a whole look quickly with buttery soft e/s. That way I'm not searching for other colors to blend to get a look. But just about all those big names will have some duds. So I read up before I head to the counter to play.If you're going to use it a lot then the price break down vs a few singles gathering dust wins out for me. I learned the hard and costly way.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 1, 2014)

As far as foundation goes I have to go with what works.

  Since menapause has made my uber pale already oily skin a disaster ofchaos I have tried so many brands of foundations and primers and who knows what else. I've used so many with different combinations it's crazy. I thought I found a good one with Chanel Mat Lumiere in Porcelain. Then two months later they discontinued their 2 lightest colors, of course porelain being the lightest. I lost my match but now I hear they are ditching all of Mat Lumiere. Rumor has it that a new foundation for oily skin is on the way, we'll see.

  For now what I've found that fits is Hourglass Mineral Veil primer and Armani Lasting Silk foundation in the lightest color. I wish there was a shade lighter. But this is working well. I use Paula's Choice skincare. It's not glamerous but it's good stuff at reasonable prices. I've had too many skin disasters from drugstore to very highend brands of skincare. If you're in the market check it out. They have samples and run specials on certain products here and there. That's when I try to get a few of my regular routine products to last me a while. My oily acne prone skin has never been softer or more even toned. I wish I had this 25 years ago.

  I guess my point to my super long posts is don't buy for the brand or lux packaging butif it works well for you and you're gonna use it till you're scaping the last bits out then go for it.


  I think someone mentioned e/s brushes earlier. I love my 239, 242, and 222. but cannot live with out my 217. I have 2 of those and 2 of the 239. Love them.

  Sorry for any goofy words or typos. I haven't been to bed. So I must go try to get a bit of rest.


  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## User38 (Jan 1, 2014)

^ Eyeshadowaddicted one, I so agree with your post (not long btw, mine was longer lol).  I have come to a conclusion that the only things I will really splurge on are for skin.  I am today buying TF foundation stick, primer (I have the Hourglass but I have heard that the Fdn Stick works best with the primer and brush so I am biting the bullet).

  All else, I am shopping my stash for dupes or comps.. actually, I have been happily using all my dupes or comparables -- the cost of makeup is up over 30% which is extraordinary given the global financial circumstances.  

  I agree with you on the brushes too.. I have all of the ones mentioned but still prefer my 217 for almost everything -- including applying concealer.

  big hugs and happy new year!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 1, 2014)

I did a bit of purge yesterday - I bought four lippies on Boxing Day (one of which I'm returning) and liked the Huggable formula so much that I decided to get another of that formula instead . While organizing my drawer, I purged three other lippies that are shades/finishes that I really don't reach for any more, so I feel good about adding my new purchases. I'm down to 28 now, and there are a few more on my potential hit list (I just don't wear my old staple satin finishes like Amorous now) and a couple that are almost finished so I think I'll be down to 25 soon. That feels like a good number for me. Large enough for a variety of colours and finishes for different looks and seasons, but no room for shades I won't wear more than a couple of times (here's looking at you, Ruffian Gold). About half of my open glosses are close to done and will get finished once we move into spring colours. I already have replacements for them (purchased deliberately and left unopened), so that number will drop too.  I'll replenish those again in next year's holiday sets (assuming MAC continues to do CSG bundles). That's a much cheaper way of buying them.

  My daughter's bestie stayed overnight with us a couple of days ago and has virtually no makeup. She was THRILLED to take a few items off my hands that I never wear and it was way more fun to give them to her than to sell them. My stash is already a bit smaller.

  A happy, healthy and successful 2014 to all. We can do this!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, ladies! Looking forward to all of us making better financial decisions and cutting down on unnecessary purchases.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New year Everyone!!!! And lets keeps our resolutions as long as we can!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year ladies.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year


----------



## IHughes (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new Year everyone! We're officially in 2014, our low-buy year!!  Stay strong everyone!!


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 1, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> happy new year everyone!


  Yes, it took a while to realize what I like the best and I don't want things to go bad, which can happen more quickly with lip gloss and such.  I am able to use most of it at some point within any given month.  It does help A LOT that I finally found a foundation that works for me, as well as the e/s primers, eye liners, and mascaras.  I have two Muji 5 drawers and one 2 drawer that I use to help keep it under control.  I don't want to "outgrow" those


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Jan 1, 2014)

started today and im already eying macs neutral palette.. i must be strong


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 1, 2014)

I placed an order today but it was skin care. There was a set of the eye cream that I use and a moisturizer and since I need one and it sounds good, I think it was OK. Now crossing my fingers that my skin tolerates it. I'm pretty hopeful because the ingredients are similar to the eye cream.
  The only makeup item I'm allowing myself this month is a Nars blush, I want Love from their Final Cut collection. Well, I shouldn't even buy that, but I really want it (I'll try to sell Orgasm to justify it, I never use that one anyway). I'm stalking HQhair for it, I'd love to wait until there's a coupon but I'm afraid it might sell out.
  I have no idea when the Clinique spring blushes and the Hourglass Ambient ones will come out, but those will be a *major *temptation. Hopefully not this month. Trying to be strong!

  I'll also try to sell some more stuff, I did really good this year cleaning out my stash, selling some backups and things I don't use. There's a lot more I _could _sell but I'm not ready to let go yet, lol. But I know I will eventually.


----------



## SweetDreams (Jan 1, 2014)

I was able to buy instigator YESTERDAY! So happy new year and lets keep our goal..........3 items per collection. I'm going to keep this because by then end of the year it's either money in the bank or a new handbag. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 1, 2014)

Question:
  I saw online tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBLHE0ME-GA and there he is highlighting using white powder. Is it great idea and I should buy one, or is a highlighter pen like Yves Saint Laurent TOUCHE ÉCLAT Radiant Touch better? Because I noticed how her skin tone in video gets darker after all that makeup


----------



## captodometer (Jan 1, 2014)

In 2013, I think I bought a MAC foundation, an Urban Decay palette, 2 Cover Girl foundations, 2 mascaras, and 2 Revlon lip butters: about $125. So,  I think the people who have decided on a 10 item limit are spot on: no one is starting from ground zero and this is all that one person would realistically use up in the course of a year.  Sorry, but a 3 item limit per collection isn't a low buy: if you were only buying MAC, it would be 36+ new items in 2014.

  Not joining the low buy, but I wish the rest of you luck.  Happy New Year!


----------



## MsKb (Jan 1, 2014)

captodometer said:


> In 2013, I think I bought a MAC foundation, an Urban Decay palette, 2 Cover Girl foundations, 2 mascaras, and 2 Revlon lip butters: about $125. So,  I think the people who have decided on a 10 item limit are spot on: no one is starting from ground zero and this is all that one person would realistically use up in the course of a year.  Sorry, but a 3 item limit per collection isn't a low buy: if you were only buying MAC, it would be 36+ new items in 2014.
> 
> Not joining the low buy, but I wish the rest of you luck.  Happy New Year!


  if you're accustomed to buying 5+ items per collection then it's definitely a low-buy as compared to before. It's about changing your own buying patterns. Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 1, 2014)

captodometer said:


> In 2013, I think I bought a MAC foundation, an Urban Decay palette, 2 Cover Girl foundations, 2 mascaras, and 2 Revlon lip butters: about $125. So,  I think the people who have decided on a 10 item limit are spot on: no one is starting from ground zero and this is all that one person would realistically use up in the course of a year.  Sorry, but a 3 item limit per collection isn't a low buy: if you were only buying MAC, it would be 36+ new items in 2014.
> 
> Not joining the low buy, but I wish the rest of you luck.  Happy New Year!


  It's all relative - if you are used to buying the majority of a collection or many pieces from each collection, then 2-3 items for a large collection is doable.  It's all about being realistic and cutting back.  It seems like common sense that completely eliminating purchases may drive people to 'binge' so to speak and over purchase from collections to compensate.  I think 'low buy' is whatever is going to work for each individual.  Also, you really have no way of knowing how much product a person uses (or if they are purchasing for work, etc), so saying that someone can't use up 10+ items in one year seems like a blanket statement.  Some people reapply a product every few hours (gloss, lipstick, etc) or change looks depending on events, time of day, etc.  

  Sorry, I'm not meaning to be direct, but it feels like you came here to criticize/judge (?) and that's not really the point of the thread - it's all about a community of support & to do what works for each individual.


----------



## SweetDreams (Jan 2, 2014)

In the last 3 months I have bought almost 9 lipsticks and believe they have all been used. My RIRI WOO from the fall collection is just about gone. Pleasure Bomb has been worn 4 times.And I have 2 lippies from Magnetic Nude that have both been worn twice and I've had them for a week. Depending on the frequency of use, the variety you prefer, and personal preference......3 items per collection is perfect for me.


  So I'm already planning a no buy in January so I can get 6 items from the fantasy of flowers collection in Feb. No cheating just craftiness lmao!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 2, 2014)

doin a no buy for a month (or 2) is a good idea!! i already know i'll more than likely be skippin that spring collection esp if its like the color story pic posted in the thread. honestly mac aint puttin out nothin new i dnt already have...however...if they throw some ombre blushes in the mix **rubs hands like birdman** noooooow we talkin. i love my azalea blossom


----------



## SweetDreams (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm crying!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 2, 2014)

captodometer said:


> In 2013, I think I bought a MAC foundation, an Urban Decay palette, 2 Cover Girl foundations, 2 mascaras, and 2 Revlon lip butters: about $125. So,  I think the people who have decided on a 10 item limit are spot on: no one is starting from ground zero and this is all that one person would realistically use up in the course of a year.  Sorry, but a 3 item limit per collection isn't a low buy: if you were only buying MAC, it would be 36+ new items in 2014.
> 
> Not joining the low buy, but I wish the rest of you luck.  Happy New Year!


   It's not about what YOU consider "low" it is about what each individual does...if someone tends to buy say 10 items out of a 20 item collection(just as an example) ad they decided, ok I am going to buy 2-3 for them that IS low, that IS progress, for THEM. And maybe next time they'll say, OK I can skip that, or I can just buy one. It's all relative to each person, especially when it is something you LOVE, sometimes you go overboard, and then you realize, ok, damn, I need to analyze and rethink this, and have fun with what I have instead of having fun buying it. 

  I'm not trying to be rude, but what right do you have coming here telling anyone, especially people you don't know, what is right for them? And in the process, most likely making someone feel bad for what they already feel guilty about, and possibly causing them to shrink away from sharing.  All I read was criticism with a "oh good luck" thrown in so think you don't sound as condescending as you actually do.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I placed an order today but it was skin care. There was a set of the eye cream that I use and a moisturizer and since I need one and it sounds good, I think it was OK. Now crossing my fingers that my skin tolerates it. I'm pretty hopeful because the ingredients are similar to the eye cream.
> The only makeup item I'm allowing myself this month is a Nars blush, I want Love from their Final Cut collection. Well, I shouldn't even buy that, but I really want it (I'll try to sell Orgasm to justify it, I never use that one anyway). I'm stalking HQhair for it, I'd love to wait until there's a coupon but I'm afraid it might sell out.
> I have no idea when the Clinique spring blushes and the Hourglass Ambient ones will come out, but those will be a *major *temptation. Hopefully not this month. Trying to be strong!
> 
> I'll also try to sell some more stuff, I did really good this year cleaning out my stash, selling some backups and things I don't use. There's a lot more I _could _sell but I'm not ready to let go yet, lol. But I know I will eventually.


  What1 there are hourglass blushes comibg out? Ugh im starting to destash a lot too but i havent gotten the time to put it up for sale and its hard being in Japan, I did amazing resisting makeup in Tokyo. 

  My bf was a big help but even he couldnt stop me from indulging in Hakuhodo brushes, i love those, so i only got 6 and i think im okay with that considering all of 2012 i went from 0 to 30 hakuhodos in one year. I think ima do the same concept is very very must need buy but wiling to fork over and sell a product if i wan to add one.


----------



## Elba (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!  I finally figured out how I want to play my low buy. I'm going to reward myself points, which I can use to buy new stuff. Because I'm going to keep buing stuff anyways, if I earned it, I can at least feel good about it.   Each item that I sell/give away = 1 point Each item that I use up = 2 points For 3 points, I can get one new item  It keeps with the 2 out, 1 in thought and at the end of the year, hopefully my stash will be smaller and better edited.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 2, 2014)

My space NK sale arrived today, I am looking at wondering what to keep and what to send back un-opened and unused. Below are my thoughts, I could kinda of do with some help deciding!  Kevyn Aucoin set, was £98 bought for £48, includes candlelight powder a quint of eyeshadows in great everyday colours that I would wear a lot, a black liquid liner (which I am out of) and a nude pencil for the waterline. I am tempted to keep this, value wise the eyeshadow quints retail for £46 and I think I would get a lot of wear out of it!  Laura Mercier Lip Glace sets - Nudes & Brights. I got them both 50% off, but not sure if I *need* 10 new lipglosses? I wish it was a mixed set of brights and nudes! Really don't know what to do on this one! i could keep 5 that I like and then sell 5 BN unopened on ebay? but is that a silly thing to do?  Laura Mercier Eyeliner Set - Again 50% off, I definately don't need any more liners, but I really like the Laura Mercier one I do have? Not sure what to do...I should probably send it back but I don't want to!  Laura Mercier Tarte Citron Travel Set and Creme Bruele Quartet, both of these were also 50% off, I don't need either, tempted to send them back, but I would love them an a treat bath and body product.  Help me!!  Aside from that I have stayed out of the NARS final Cut thread and I am trying to ignore the collection. The only new thing that I am lemming is the Jo Malone Rose Water and Vanilla Secnt, but it is £100 so I decided I could buy it later in the year after I have used up 2 scents I already own, 2 out 1 in!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 2, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> *What1 there are hourglass blushes comibg out*? Ugh im starting to destash a lot too but i havent gotten the time to put it up for sale and its hard being in Japan, I did amazing resisting makeup in Tokyo.
> 
> My bf was a big help but even he couldnt stop me from indulging in Hakuhodo brushes, i love those, so i only got 6 and i think im okay with that considering all of 2012 i went from 0 to 30 hakuhodos in one year. I think ima do the same concept is very very must need buy but wiling to fork over and sell a product if i wan to add one.


  Uh oh, I wasn't trying to enable! Yes, but there isn't that much info yet, just one pic.

  Wow, if I saw Hakuhodo brushes in person I'd go crazy! You did good just getting 6. I don't have any yet, but I'm sure I'll buy my first one this year.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 2, 2014)

Some people quit smoking or other vices cold turkey, and others are more successful slowly trimming consumption over time. There isn't a right way to cut back; the most important thing is that an individual recognize  what's likely to work for them and take positive steps towards reaching their goal. When I'm trying to lose weight, I go to Weight Watchers because it's about moderation, not deprivation.  I've chosen ten as my number because I've just bought a lot and I have a good base of the items I use a lot in front of me. I know I'll use more than ten products over the next twelve months. Every year, I go through four mascara, at least a couple of blot powders (particularly in warmer months), a setting powder or two, a couple of foundation products, a couple of face primers, at least one eye primer, a couple of lip liners (I have quite a few in rotation and they all get used up over time), at least that many eye liners, on average one cream shadow, at least four lipgloss and at least 3-6 lipsticks get finished. I wear blush, eyeshadow and highlighters every day and it's harder to measure that usage, but  I've hit pan on one blush that I bought in 2012, am about to on a second and have dips in two or three more. I replaced all my eyeshadow over the course of 2012 and 2013 and I have deep dips in favourite shades. I'll hit pan over the coming year on several. If I only has a single quad, I'd easily finish at least that. I conservatively finish 25 products a year.   I chose a smaller goal because I backed up quite a few staples during recent sales and because I have enough lip products, eyeshadow, blush and highlighters to get me through the year. I'd like to start getting through my blush and eye shadows more quickly, so I'm not planning on buying any of those. I just bought  five palettes of 10-12 items; I should be good for 2-3 years at least.  I could have set a goal of zero other than staples and I would have had more than enough to get by, but as a makeup lover I know I'll fall in love with a few products and that's ok. The odds of me not succumbing to at least one special powder is virtually zero.  We all have different usage patterns and are happy with stashes of various sizes. For me it's not so much about saving money, because I'm already a  saver, but about generally reducing consumption and the 'stuff' in my life. Sometimes less is more. I've been decluttering closets and the garage as well. Goals are personal and that's as it should be.  As an aside, my mother bought me a trio of Tarte eyeliners for my birthday today, does anyone think it's cheating to not count those? I was thinking of ten items I bought and selected. My little daughter helped her pick these and they're both pleased with themselves. I know I'll use them even though I don't strictly need them and I wasn't about to hurt any feelings.  Instead of makeup, my big Christmas/birthday indulgence this year is going to be an automatic espresso/cappuccino machine. They're ridiculously expensive but I can rationalize buying one with all my gift cards subsidizing it. So that's the first positive outcome in 2014 made possible by NOT buying makeup. What will yours be?


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Uh oh, I wasn't trying to enable! Yes, but there isn't that much info yet, just one pic.
> 
> Wow, if I saw Hakuhodo brushes in person I'd go crazy! You did good just getting 6. I don't have any yet, but I'm sure I'll buy my first one this year.


  Trust me i wanted to go crazy, Im sad i didnt look at the tradition brushes more, Im literaly looking at the hakuhodo site right now trying to remember what i saw and making a wish list. TBH tho i dont need any more brushes even from hakuhodo, i have every single type of eye brush ill need as well as bluaher, highlighter and face but like the at&t kid comerical... "I want more, I want more". I have 2 sets of mac that im thinking of getting rid of one becuz how many hakuhodos i purchased, letting go is hard but cleaning brushes suks to!  

  I want to cut my collection like someone stated before, big enough for varitey but just enough of the essentials. I have a ysl, UD, Chanel and Keven Aucoin foundations but yet i still ordered GA luminous and Master. I dont need those so its time to get serious an be very considerate of my stash and let go of what i realistically dont wear as much as i love the product.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 2, 2014)

SweetDreams said:


> I'm crying!


  Prrrrrrrrrrrrrr-what happened to that boy? I hate you for this.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 2, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Trust me i wanted to go crazy, Im sad i didnt look at the tradition brushes more, Im literaly looking at the hakuhodo site right now trying to remember what i saw and making a wish list. TBH tho i dont need any more brushes even from hakuhodo, i have every single type of eye brush ill need as well as bluaher, highlighter and face but like the at&t kid comerical... "I want more, I want more". I have 2 sets of mac that im thinking of getting rid of one becuz how many hakuhodos i purchased, letting go is hard but cleaning brushes suks to!
> 
> I want to cut my collection like someone stated before, big enough for varitey but just enough of the essentials. I have a ysl, UD, Chanel and Keven Aucoin foundations but yet i still ordered GA luminous and Master. I dont need those so its time to get serious an be very considerate of my stash and let go of what i realistically dont wear as much as i love the product.


  Unfortunately I still need a couple of brushes, especially a big powder one. I plan to splurge on one some time this year, I was thinking about Hakuhodo, but I'm not sure if they have one like I'm looking for. 
  I mostly have MAC brushes, it took me 4 years to build that collection, they're not that cheap over here. So I want to be satisfied with those, but I can understand being a brush snob. I'm very much interested in expensive brushes like Hakuhodo, Tom Ford, etc. But I'm afraid once I try them I won't like my MAC ones anymore.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's a good system! I can see myself doing that. But not this year, lol. I've already sold a lot recently and I'm not using anything up anytime soon, as I just repurchased most things. So I might do this next year.
> 
> 
> How did I miss this sale? Well, it probably was good that I did. The KA Set sounds great, I would keep it! It sounds like you don't really need the LM glosses and liners, so just because it's a good deal it shouldn't be a reason to keep them. I always fall for a good sale too, so I'm trying to change that this year. After all, the money is gone, good deal or not.
> ...


  well then do yourself a favor and steer clear of them lol, I dont reach for my mac at all anymore, only ones im keeping are the unique ones that are LE or I didnt find a hakuhodo dupe, after having hakuhodos my 116 and 129 are so scratchy, I kept my eye brushes because TBH i like those better the hakuhodos can be a bit too soft at times.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 2, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrr-what happened to that boy? I hate you for this.


Lmbo


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 2, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Aside from that I have stayed out of the NARS final Cut thread and I am trying to ignore the collection. The only new thing that I am lemming is the Jo Malone Rose Water and Vanilla Secnt, but it is £100 so I decided I could buy it later in the year after I have used up 2 scents I already own, 2 out 1 in!


  It's hard to offer suggestions because I don't know what you already have in your stash. Would you be more comfortable with a particular dollar maximum? Perhaps you could finalize that and then decide what you love most and send back what's over your budget. Alternatively, take a look at what you already have and send back items that you know you won't use often (or that will cause other items you already have and enjoy to be put aside). 

  If this haul feels excessive, then it probably is. You might be able to trim an item or two from it and then enjoy the haul instead of feeling guilty or embarrassed.

  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Some people quit smoking or other vices cold turkey, and others are more successful slowly trimming consumption over time. There isn't a right way to cut back; the most important thing is that an individual recognize  what's likely to work for them and take positive steps towards reaching their goal. When I'm trying to lose weight, I go to Weight Watchers because it's about moderation, not deprivation.  I've chosen ten as my number because I've just bought a lot and I have a good base of the items I use a lot in front of me. I know I'll use more than ten products over the next twelve months. Every year, I go through four mascara, at least a couple of blot powders (particularly in warmer months), a setting powder or two, a couple of foundation products, a couple of face primers, at least one eye primer, a couple of lip liners (I have quite a few in rotation and they all get used up over time), at least that many eye liners, on average one cream shadow, at least four lipgloss and at least 3-6 lipsticks get finished. I wear blush, eyeshadow and highlighters every day and it's harder to measure that usage, but  I've hit pan on one blush that I bought in 2012, am about to on a second and have dips in two or three more. I replaced all my eyeshadow over the course of 2012 and 2013 and I have deep dips in favourite shades. I'll hit pan over the coming year on several. If I only has a single quad, I'd easily finish at least that. I conservatively finish 25 products a year.   I chose a smaller goal because I backed up quite a few staples during recent sales and because I have enough lip products, eyeshadow, blush and highlighters to get me through the year. I'd like to start getting through my blush and eye shadows more quickly, so I'm not planning on buying any of those. I just bought  five palettes of 10-12 items; I should be good for 2-3 years at least.  I could have set a goal of zero other than staples and I would have had more than enough to get by, but as a makeup lover I know I'll fall in love with a few products and that's ok. The odds of me not succumbing to at least one special powder is virtually zero.  We all have different usage patterns and are happy with stashes of various sizes. For me it's not so much about saving money, because I'm already a  saver, but about generally reducing consumption and the 'stuff' in my life. Sometimes less is more. I've been decluttering closets and the garage as well. Goals are personal and that's as it should be.  As an aside, my mother bought me a trio of Tarte eyeliners for my birthday today, does anyone think it's cheating to not count those? I was thinking of ten items I bought and selected. My little daughter helped her pick these and they're both pleased with themselves. I know I'll use them even though I don't strictly need them and I wasn't about to hurt any feelings.  Instead of makeup, my big Christmas/birthday indulgence this year is going to be an automatic espresso/cappuccino machine. They're ridiculously expensive but I can rationalize buying one with all my gift cards subsidizing it. So that's the first positive outcome in 2014 made possible by NOT buying makeup. What will yours be?


  I think it makes sense not to count the eyeliner set...after all, you might not have chosen it for yourself, albeit you may love to have received it. On the other hand I would count gift cards as part of a set budget since you can determine where the money is going towards. Just my opinion though!  I'm not setting a budget amount for myself  this year...I did try that two tears ago, and it worked for while but was too difficult for me to control. I know I really don't NEED much more in my collection, so trying to maintain and use up stuff will be a good goal. Hopefully if I can stay within my limits till May, I'll reward myself with a small summer collection splurge...usually those are one of my fave's of the year.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



It's hard to offer suggestions because I don't know what you already have in your stash. Would you be more comfortable with a particular dollar maximum? Perhaps you could finalize that and then decide what you love most and send back what's over your budget. Alternatively, take a look at what you already have and send back items that you know you won't use often (or that will cause other items you already have and enjoy to be put aside). 
 
If this haul feels excessive, then it probably is. You might be able to trim an item or two from it and then enjoy the haul instead of feeling guilty or embarrassed.
 
Let us know what you decide! 



  I think its not this haul but this haul combined with my bargin becca haul which arrives tomorrow which are bothering me, I haven't opened anything yet so I still return, I think with the becca haul I would have purchased 16 lip products which feels to high when I has trying to slim that part of my collection down.  I think the LM nude gloss set can go back, I looked at some swatches online and they don't look very pigmented so I should prob not keep. Will try and find the bright swatches and eyeliner swatches later and apply unsentimental logic to that too, thank you for your help!


----------



## makeupartistry (Jan 2, 2014)

i'm  definitely in! I got engaged to my partner in December '13 and am currently unemployed  so any makeup, unless absolutely necessary, is OUT! I need any spare pennies for my wedding.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 2, 2014)

Look how quick I almost f-ed up-I was looking at 6six6 because it's supposed to be a dupe for prince noir. I put it in my cart and was ready to check out and I asked myself "what the hell are you doing on the second damn day of the year?!?!"  Smh. I closed the browser and immediately came here to tell on myself. An unbridled shame.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 2, 2014)

I ordered pfp lipgloss but its part of my birthday haul sooooooo if doesn't count toward my goals I feel I can do good this last month I have been wearing alot of items I never really worn like redhead msf its beautiful I didn't order any msf from the magnetic nude partially because I don't highlight everyday and I aready have tons of them they are pretty but I still have not put a dent in the ones I have already good luck all


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 2, 2014)

I can finally go on my no-/low-buy this month! It better be a no-buy in January cause I don't need any more makeup. I only got one MSF and one blush from the Magnetic Nude collection today and that was about it for this month (at least I hope so, fingers crossed). I will have to go on a big hair and skin care products shopping spree next week or so because I'm running low on things like daycream, shampoo, conditioner and stuff. I don't like spending money on things like skin care; I don't even know why. Spending on makeup is way more fun. But these things are necessary, so no escape.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 2, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> *I will have to go on a big hair and skin care products shopping spree next week or so because I'm running low on things like daycream, shampoo, conditioner and stuff. I don't like spending money on things like skin care; I don't even know why. Spending on makeup is way more fun. But these things are necessary, so no escape.*


  Same here, you sound like me  

  I hate the fact that they just discontinued the only drugstore conditioner I like, I have to find a new one now. Unfortunately there aren't many natural drugstore brands, so I have to buy more expensive ones.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 2, 2014)

I think I can go the rest of the month without buying anything but I did see sable at the counter the other day. How did I miss this gorgeous colour?!?


----------



## aradhana (Jan 2, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I think I can go the rest of the month without buying anything but I did see sable at the counter the other day. How did I miss this gorgeous colour?!?


  My mua told me that sweet heat was somewhere between all that glitters and sable to help me skip...I have sable but not the other two...


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 2, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I'm not setting a budget amount for myself this year...I did try that two tears ago, and it worked for while but was too difficult for me to control. I know I really don't NEED much more in my collection, so trying to maintain and use up stuff will be a good goal. Hopefully if I can stay within my limits till May, I'll reward myself with a small summer collection splurge...usually those are one of my fave's of the year.


  Yes, this is exactly how I'm looking at it. I would not have chosen this set; I just bought two MAC Kohl liners and the Ocho Loco set. I don't need more. But my bouncy 11 year-old was beside herself when I unwrapped it. She said, 'look Mommy, it has gold, bronze and plum and you LOVE those colours'. She even told me that she checked ratings online. No way I'm telling her that I don't need it, thanks. She even (sigh) got my husband to buy me a Sephora card.

  It's a conspiracy, I tell you. I have another Sephora card from a well-meaning person from Christmas. I'll save them both until later in the year when there's something I actually need or want.

  I got a couple of very generous VISA gift cards from family members, so those are going on the espresso machine. In other years they'd have gone straight to MAC. I'm counting this as a victory, unauthorized liners or not.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Instead of makeup, my big Christmas/birthday indulgence this year is going to be an automatic espresso/cappuccino machine. They're ridiculously expensive but I can rationalize buying one with all my gift cards subsidizing it. So that's the first positive outcome in 2014 made possible by NOT buying makeup. What will yours be?


  That's a very sweet gift!  I think you could avoid counting those towards your total, as it was an unexpected gift (not something you asked/suggested someone buy for you).  If you had suggested it then I think it's a different story. 

  Nice on the cappuccino machine - we love ours.  Saves us $$$ on going out for coffees.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 2, 2014)

UH OH.  I just saw some MES quads (didn't even know this was a collection that was coming out?! DAMN YOU MAC AND YOUR WEEKLY COLLECTIONS). I love MES and the GLITTER in them.  OH MY.  Trying to steer clear.  

  I might let myself buy Lightscapade though from the Feminine Face collection, as I think it will work well with my pale, pale skin.  Then I'd be down to 29 items......hmm......

  I didn't realize they were re-promoting it and almost bought it on Evilbay a few days ago, so this could be a smallish victory if I did buy it straight from MAC.....


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 2, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I think I can go the rest of the month without buying anything but I did see sable at the counter the other day. How did I miss this gorgeous colour?!?


  Sable is permanent, so you can get it whenever you like; don't break your goal this early just to get a perm item. You can plan to BTM for it later this year. 

  There are more gorgeous colours than we can/should ever own. It can be hard to limit ourselves, but we're the only ones who will. I went into the counter today to find a replacement for my Boxing Day Instigator (loathed it). I also swapped out Currant for Soar, because I bought it for Instigator and don't need it otherwise. I planned on getting a different Huggable lip colour because I like the formula, but the MUA suggested that I try Morning Rose and I ended up leaving with that. I really don't have pinks in my collection (just brown ones like Twig and Brave) and I was surprised to find one that I loved so much (and a cremesheen, to boot)!

  I wanted the Cherry Glaze Huggable as well, but I already have more than enough reds in my collection and I'll never miss it. I didn't want it enough for it to be one of my ten 2014 purchases, so I left it there. Morning Rose was a better choice; it's a great office shade and I don't have a near dupe. I'm wearing it now with Launch Away and Superb.

  I taught my two daughters to depot shadows yesterday and split my empties between them. With their shadow pots, they each now have enough for a lippie. I certainly don't need two others and a MAC lipstick is a much bigger deal to them than it is to me.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah I have a 10% off at Sephora coupon card so Im getting tempted! I reallt like the look of Ardency Inns Black is Blue..I also have a giftcard but I still feel slightly guilty because I have a ton of lipsticks AND i said I only want MAC (but I have NO blues and Im wanting it so much!...and I did use a UD lipstick that was good, it was more of a "i dont want to use drugstore lippies" thing. Ah Im at a loss, whats a girl to do!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 2, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Aside from that I have stayed out of the NARS final Cut thread and I am trying to ignore the collection. The only new thing that I am lemming is the Jo Malone Rose Water and Vanilla Secnt, but it is £100 so I decided I could buy it later in the year after I have used up 2 scents I already own, 2 out 1 in!


  I would say keep the Kevyn Aucoin set since it seems you would really use it a lot =)
  If it was me I would have kept the Creme Bruele Quartet set and return the Tarte Citron Travel Set, because the first is more unique, the second is just perfumed hand cream, body wash and body cream that you can get for cheaper anywhere  But you can give any of those away as a gift later in the year and technically save, since you would have to buy gifts later anyways ^^ Same goes for eyeliners and lip glace, you could keep the ones you like and gift the colors you dont like. But I personally didn't like LM lip glace, the smell was too sweet and strong and stickiness was as usual lip gloss =) (go to sephora and try the testers!  )


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Crap the Spring collection looks amazing! Must....stay....strong.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 2, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Ah I have a 10% off at Sephora coupon card so Im getting tempted! I reallt like the look of Ardency Inns Black is Blue..I also have a giftcard but I still feel slightly guilty because I have a ton of lipsticks AND i said I only want MAC (but I have NO blues and Im wanting it so much!...and I did use a UD lipstick that was good, it was more of a "i dont want to use drugstore lippies" thing. Ah Im at a loss, whats a girl to do!


  last year when i had an urge to try a blue lip i ordered my colors from http://mybeautyaddiction.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=18_229_232 as a cheaper alternative before commiting to a more expensive brand becuz i just cant bring myself to pay $15+ for a lippie i'll barely use

  i got like $100 in sephora gift cards but im not buying anything this month becuz i need to go through my stash n purge on some things. its gonna be so hard lettin go but i honestly know i wont really use em (i.e. mac temp rising palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and ud smoked palette...actually i like collecting ud palettes so i miiiight hold on to that one lol). i just know i have no business bringin in more makeup when i still need to organize makeup i bought EARLY fall **le sigh**


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
I'm so excited to join in- I def need to be here. My love for Specktra returned a few months ago and ever since I've been buying like crazy. Just counted- in the last two months- I've bought over 10 lipsticks in addition to other things. I need to buckle down- especially if I'm planning to save for the future. 

I started today by unsubscribing to a ton of different e-mails I receive from online retailers to slow the temptation in my e-mail inbox and in a few days I'll unsubscribe from IPSY! I've decided to keep my Birchbox but am still figuring out how to keep up with my nails and eyebrow costs. (As I'm typing this- I have to acknowledge how silly/first-world/privileged this "problem" is… which gives me even more fuel to be thankful for what I have and not always lusting for what's next!)

Here's to 2014 and supporting each other! Wooo!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 2, 2014)

I think  limiting  purchase from the whole collection to  2-3 items per Mac collections is a good strategy for some people but for others the problems lies elsewhere, for myself the problem is a buy 1 to 2 items from some MAC collections, Guerlain, Lancome, Dior, LMdB etc .... so I decide instead I will reward myself when I will reach some goals like  if I dont buy anything by Mother's day (May 11th) I'm planning to purchase 1 perfume and 1 other item of my choice. so that way I will probably "reward" myself 4 times this year.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in!! I'm going on a cruise this fall and need to save my money. But this weekend will be very harddddddddd! We're getting that horrible snow storm tonight and I'm out of work until Tuesday (bittersweet) So I have a lot of time to do online shopping...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......PLEASE


----------



## Kaori (Jan 2, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I'm in!! I'm going on a cruise this fall and need to save my money. But this weekend will be very harddddddddd! We're getting that horrible snow storm tonight and I'm out of work until Tuesday (bittersweet) So I have a lot of time to do online shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck! you don't need to buy stuff right away, you can just take time browse internet, check reviews and put items on your wishlist for later when they go on sale  You can even change your mind later and take them off wishlist, read another reviews, I kill SO much time just by doing this without buying anything lol


----------



## jennyap (Jan 2, 2014)

Quite pleased with myself. The PC, MN & Huggables collections were my final permitted splurge before the official low-buy starts. Have/will still haul plenty from them (waiting for online department store release to get loyalty points) but...  Only got 2 PC lipsticks instead of the 3 I planned to, after I saw how similar Studded Kiss is to Diva. I can B2M for that later in the year if I really decide I need it.  Huggables, I ordered Commotion to try the formula, and swatched the rest at counter today. I was still considering 3 others, but after seeing them IRL there's only 1 left on the list, and that's a maybe. Considering What a Feeling - I don't have a cool light pink like that in my stash and I can see it being a good office staple. OTOH, I'm not a huge fan of the bullet shape, and if it feathers on me as much as Commotion I should probably wait to find something similar in a better formula for me. I think I'll end up passing on it TBH  MN - I was originally looking at: 2 l/s, 2 l/g, 1 blush, 1 f/l, 1 edsf, 1 e/s - up to 8 items total. Swatched this today, and have cut down the list further. Only getting 1 lippie (Morning Rose, exactly the kind of colour where I identified a relative gap in my collection). The lg I am skipping completely. Steel Kiss, which I thought was a definite buy looks so unique and beautiful in the tube, but on the lips it could be almost any other neutral gloss. Also skipping the fluidline - looks pretty but I know it would dry up before I could use most of it. Blush (Autoerotique), e/s (Silver Dawn) and edsf (superb - a surprise, I thought for sure FP would be my pick) remain on the list. I picked up Superb straight away as that's one of the few things sold out on the Mac site, the rest I will wait for online elsewhere, and won't cry (too much lol) if I miss any of them.  So... although it's a final splurge, even that was cut down to 7 items from 3 collections instead of up to 15 on my original list. I guess this low buy mentality is starting to kick in already, hurrah!


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> As an aside, my mother bought me a trio of Tarte eyeliners for my birthday today, does anyone think it's cheating to not count those? I was thinking of ten items I bought and selected. My little daughter helped her pick these and they're both pleased with themselves. I know I'll use them even though I don't strictly need them and I wasn't about to hurt any feelings.
> 
> Instead of makeup, my big Christmas/birthday indulgence this year is going to be an automatic espresso/cappuccino machine. They're ridiculously expensive but I can rationalize buying one with all my gift cards subsidizing it. So that's the first positive outcome in 2014 made possible by NOT buying makeup. What will yours be?


  I don't think you should count the eyeliner, it's definitely not cheating.


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 2, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I'm in!! I'm going on a cruise this fall and need to save my money. But this weekend will be very harddddddddd! We're getting that horrible snow storm tonight and I'm out of work until Tuesday (bittersweet) So I have a lot of time to do online shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's the exact same problem I have (online shopping).  I get so bored when I'm home with nothing to do, smh.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 2, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> ooooh CONGRATS!!! thats definitely an exciting way to low to NO buy lol. are u gonna do ur own makeup for ur wedding? i know some people may think thats a crazy question to ask a bride but i meeeeean i plan on doin MY own makeup for my wedding only becuz i find it theraputic PLUS hell i'll be too anal about how i want my shyt done anyways so i might as well do it myself n get it right the 1st time!  i placed an order at sephora dec. 26 n it was cancelled days later...i took it as a sign i didnt need em anywayz  last year when i had an urge to try a blue lip i ordered my colors from http://mybeautyaddiction.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=18_229_232 as a cheaper alternative before commiting to a more expensive brand becuz i just cant bring myself to pay $15+ for a lippie i'll barely use  i got like $100 in sephora gift cards but im not buying anything this month becuz i need to go through my stash n purge on some things. its gonna be so hard lettin go but i honestly know i wont really use em (i.e. mac temp rising palette :shock:  and ud smoked palette...actually i like collecting ud palettes so i miiiight hold on to that one lol). i just know i have no business bringin in more makeup when i still need to organize makeup i bought EARLY fall **le sigh**


 I actually went and tried the blue lipstick, I didn't like it on me, so my wallet is happy I'm sure. I went to sephora and mac because I had gift cards but surprisingly nothing caught my eye so I left the mall empty handed. I feel slightly proud. Guess I'll save for the MAC LE collections.  I have to do the same as you and purge some stuff maybe. I definitely have to "shop" my collection and use stuff


----------



## nazih09 (Jan 2, 2014)

Resisted the urge to buy any makeup at the mall. phew


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 2, 2014)

nazih09 said:


> Resisted the urge to buy any makeup at the mall. phew


  Yesss, same here, we deserve a pat on the back!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 2, 2014)

I need to spend more time in here, been Mia for a bit. Thought it would be so easy to skip all collections until maleficent. Then I saw the fantasy flowers and I want ALL the lipsticks and csg. I love the csg I can't resist!!!  Help! Lol


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Eyeballing a couple of the Gwen Stefanie polishes. Anti-enable me! I have a couple vegas trips this year I need to save for


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Eyeballing a couple of the Gwen Stefanie polishes. Anti-enable me! I have a couple vegas trips this year I need to save for


 Ah I'm eyeing them too but I haven't spotted them in store yet! They're so pretty!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 2, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Ah I'm eyeing them too but I haven't spotted them in store yet! They're so pretty!


I don't see anything special about them lol there is tons of colors like those out there already =)


----------



## aradhana (Jan 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Sable is permanent, so you can get it whenever you like; don't break your goal this early just to get a perm item. *You can plan to BTM for it later this year. *
> 
> There are more gorgeous colours than we can/should ever own. It can be hard to limit ourselves, but we're the only ones who will. I went into the counter today to find a replacement for my Boxing Day Instigator (loathed it). I also swapped out Currant for Soar, because I bought it for Instigator and don't need it otherwise. I planned on getting a different Huggable lip colour because I like the formula, but the MUA suggested that I try Morning Rose and I ended up leaving with that. I really don't have pinks in my collection (just brown ones like Twig and Brave) and I was surprised to find one that I loved so much (and a cremesheen, to boot)!
> 
> ...


  i've been trying to stay out of the new collection threads, including maleficent, since what i don't know can't hurt me....  then just this evening i popped into flower fantasy thread, but maybe lucky for me the images had all been removed! i did manage to see one image on google, but the main thing that interests me there is the purple fluidline...i'm going to try and pretend i didn't see it, but also there seem to be a lot of coloured gel liners by other companies at this point...more skipping support!

  (i'm going to just ignore that i saw csg and mineralize anything in that pic....)


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Instead of makeup, my big Christmas/birthday indulgence this year is going to be an automatic espresso/cappuccino machine. They're ridiculously expensive but I can rationalize buying one with all my gift cards subsidizing it. So that's the first positive outcome in 2014 made possible by NOT buying makeup. What will yours be?


  I don't include stuff that was given to me as a gift and such because it didn't come from your money, and isn't something where you made the choice to buy it and had to think about whether it was something you needed or should buy. Personally I don't count gifts or things purchased with gift cards, however that is because a big portion of why I di this is to save money, so I only count what is bought with my own money. Generally no one gives me makeup or gift cards for makeup so I am good there anyhow, haha!

  My first positive outcome is I was able to put the money I spend on makeup to pay off one small bill and almost all of another! By next month I hope to have that one paid off too and start paying my Nordstrom credit card off- which is small but still, I hate having any sort of debt!


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

The ones I like are supposed to be new finishes. They look so purty! That's part of whats getting me. I like the gold and black one  





Kaori said:


> I don't see anything special about them lol there is tons of colors like those out there already =)


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Has everyone been to this thread yet? I think it can go hand in hand with this one.  http://www.specktra.net/t/182064/operation-use-it-up-all-welcome/120#post_2540783


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Eyeballing a couple of the Gwen Stefanie polishes. Anti-enable me! I have a couple vegas trips this year I need to save for


  I'm a big Gwen fan so this will be hard to resist. I have approx 150 polishes so I need to stay away, unless of course my husband buys one for me for my bday. But then I guess I have to count that towards my total if I ask him to get it for me...SIGH.....lol

  I feel the urge though, so I can totally relate!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 2, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I'm a big Gwen fan so this will be hard to resist. I have approx 150 polishes so I need to stay away, unless of course my husband buys one for me for my bday. But then I guess I have to count that towards my total if I ask him to get it for me...SIGH.....lol
> 
> I feel the urge though, so I can totally relate!
> 
> ...


 
They will say anything to sell it xD It's still the old opi polish with her name on it and with pretty cap  If it at least would have her pic on it or something, but like this, ten years from now, you will forget its Gwen Stefani related


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 2, 2014)

nazih09 said:


> Resisted the urge to buy any makeup at the mall. phew
> YAYYYYYYY YOU!
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE this thread! Gotta get back on that one! Think I might have it in the first post.... if not, I'll link it for sure! Thanks!


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Jan 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No more lipstick BU's for me this year either! I noticed all my Lustres get this weird "snow" coating. It's been discussed in other threads that it isn't harmful, but if I were to ever give away or try to sell my Lustre bu's it would seem gross to the person receiving them! So DEFINITELY no more lipstick BU's!   You're not insane at all! What you're going through is what prompted me to start this thread! We are all in the same boat! But you're here and we are SOOOOOOO happy to have you joining our mission! Good Luck hun! Great idea with the 3 out, 1 in!  CoA will most definitely be at CCO's! So wait on that one. I have a feeling those EDSF will make it there too. So since you've stayed strong THIS LONG.... don't give in! If you are fortunate enough to find 1 later at a CCO, go ahead and reward yourself by purchasing 1 for your commitment! HTH  Go ahead and try a 2 item limit.... Bu stay firm. Then next collection temptation, try to only do 1 or skip.... My goal is to actually trim my goal as I get better at showing resolve and commitment. Sort of a gradual cut-back as 2014 moves forward. Yes... this! That's what our mission is all about! Buy Less. Enjoy More! Glad you decided to participate!   Stay strong hun! I'm sure if you're like most of us... you have more neutrals than you could ever reasonably use up. So try going thru the neutrals you have for dupes. Don't get sucked into such a pricey purchase, as neutrals aren't typically known for being super unique. You could dupe all the shades you don't have with cheaper alternatives for a fraction of the price (like with Inglot for example). HTH  I have highlighted and contoured with both cream and powder products. It's just all about what you feel works best for you. I personally like highlighting with MAC's Radiant Rose highlighter pen (a YSL dupe but cheaper) and find it works really well for me. Maybe go into a Sephora or MAC and have them try the different products on you, or get samples of the cream products if you can to try at home first.  As many have also said.... It's about stating your own *personal goal* and coming here for support in achieving it! Since you mentioned 3 products not being a low-buy, I can only guess you are speaking to me, as that was the goal I stated when starting this thread. Since you have no idea that I am actually in the Entertainment business and use a lot of my makeup for photo shoots, on-camera jobs, and promotional appearances (to name a few) then I can see why you would feel a 3 item limit isn't much of a low-buy for a personal-only collection... but that would be you judging someone you don't know on a thread started to help everyone feel unjudged and open to discuss their needs and short-comings... and we all know that YOUR NYE resolution is probably to be less critical and judgmental of others.... so we support you here! Good Luck with that sweetie!  Exactly!  Great goal doll! Good Luck! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Great way to use your makeup money in a newer and better place!  No shame! You did GREAT! THAT is exactly how you're supposed to do it girl! You recognized the problem and stopped it from going further! I'm proud and inspired!!  Think it through. You can set a realistic goal.... I know you don't NEED all that new stuff girlie! Think about the great stuff you got last Spring that hasn't gotten much love!!  YAYYYYYYY YOU!  CSG are lovely and one of my favorite formulas. But let's face it, they aren't at ALL cost effective! VERY price for the amount you actually get in the tube. SO, try to REALLY think if they are unique colors to ones you already own. maybe swing by the Clearance Bin or a CCO to see what shades they have there before paying for these "new" shades you might not (probably don't) need.  Allow yourself one and really give it a lot of use! You'll feel much better than getting a bunch in the end! And that 1 shade will be super special in your stash!  I LOVE this thread! Gotta get back on that one! Think I might have it in the first post.... if not, I'll link it for sure! Thanks!


 Thank you so much I needed that,  and you are absolutely right.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 2, 2014)

blushAHOLIC said:


> Thank you so much I needed that, and you are absolutely right.


  Trust me.... one of the things I've figured out since creating this thread... when you anti-enable others, you naturally start doing it to yourself! 3 months ago, I would have bought that darn thing myself! I'd be watching it collect dust with the rest of my neutral palettes! I find if I can create my own palette, like with Inglot, I can make sure every color is one I will use! So thank you for making me tell you what I have to keep telling myself! I feel much better knowing we are skipping that together!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 2, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I don't include stuff that was given to me as a gift and such because it didn't come from your money, and isn't something where you made the choice to buy it and had to think about whether it was something you needed or should buy. Personally I don't count gifts or things purchased with gift cards, however that is because a big portion of why I di this is to save money, so I only count what is bought with my own money. Generally no one gives me makeup or gift cards for makeup so I am good there anyhow, haha!  My first positive outcome is I was able to put the money I spend on makeup to pay off one small bill and almost all of another! By next month I hope to have that one paid off too and start paying my Nordstrom credit card off- which is small but still, I hate having any sort of debt!


  Awesome, congrats!


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok, so here's a pic of the one I want. Was hoping there might be some dupes out there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it's a satin matte formula. I freaking love it, I can see me wearing it a lot. It's like I'm trying to talk myself into it. Is that a sign I just need to pass?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> it's a satin matte formula. I freaking love it, I can see me wearing it a lot. It's like I'm trying to talk myself into it. Is that a sign I just need to pass?


  I think if YOU think you can "pass" you should pass. However, if you have been eyeballing several different new shades and have been able to narrow it down to just this one shade you know you will wear a ton and love.... I think you could allow yourself JUST THIS ONE bottle. Maybe set a "no new nail polish until Spring" goal after you buy it... if you do.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> it's a satin matte formula. I freaking love it, I can see me wearing it a lot. It's like I'm trying to talk myself into it. Is that a sign I just need to pass?


  WOW. Stunning. Uh oh. Lol.....  I think it might be a nice gold as it's kind of 'toned down' - I have the gold from the Bond collection and it's super, super yellow.  This I think would be very flattering and if you would get a lot of use out of it, then I would consider it.  To me, it's the stand out shade from the collection and the only unique one (even though I'm sure it's dupeable).


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh PixieDancer you are so right. And I dont buy polishes that often. This color reminds me of my beloved MAC Soiree n/p. I'm on my second bottle and it's almost gone! So I know it will get worn. And think the opi bottle is bigger. I love the black one as well. But there are tonnnns of blacks out there.  I'm going to get it off of ulta.com but dont want to pay shipping for one polish. So I'm throwing a clarisonic mia head in the cart. I REALLY need to change it. That doesnt count right?! Lol  [quote name="PixieDancer" url="http://www.specktra.net/t/182064/operation-use-it-up-all-welcome/120#post_2540783/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/540#post_2540850"]I think if YOU think you can "pass" you should pass. However, if you have been eyeballing several different new shades and have been able to narrow it down to just this one shade you know you will wear a ton and love.... I think you could allow yourself JUST THIS ONE bottle. Maybe set a "no new nail polish until Spring" goal after you buy it... if you do. [/quote]


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh no I didn't mean to enable you. Don't look! Lol  





Glitteryvegas said:


> WOW. Stunning. Uh oh. Lol.....  I think it might be a nice gold as it's kind of 'toned down' - I have the gold from the Bond collection and it's super, super yellow.  This I think would be very flattering and if you would get a lot of use out of it, then I would consider it.  To me, it's the stand out shade from the collection and the only unique one (even though I'm sure it's dupeable).


----------



## Kaori (Jan 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> it's a satin matte formula. I freaking love it, I can see me wearing it a lot. It's like I'm trying to talk myself into it. Is that a sign I just need to pass?


 Looks pretty =) But wont it feel gritty? If it's just that one you want and you don't have any other gold/champagne shade, go for it ^^
  Similar looking polishes I found online:
  Zoya PixieDust Godiva
  OPI Bond girls - honey ryder
  China Glaze Holiday Joy — Champagne Kisses
  Zoya Tomoko
  Julep suede Amber
  Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Time to Shine
  nailartsupplies - Champagne Sand
  Nicole by OPI - Not A Gold Bigger
  Sephora by OPI - Already Famous  with a matte topcoat


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Ok, so here's a pic of the one I want. Was hoping there might be some dupes out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is one of the ones I want to but now that I think of it it's probably close enough to Honey Ryder so I think I'm gonna force myself to pass


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No more lipstick BU's for me this year either! I noticed all my Lustres get this weird "snow" coating. It's been discussed in other threads that it isn't harmful, but if I were to ever give away or try to sell my Lustre bu's it would seem gross to the person receiving them! So DEFINITELY no more lipstick BU's!   You're not insane at all! What you're going through is what prompted me to start this thread! We are all in the same boat! But you're here and we are SOOOOOOO happy to have you joining our mission! Good Luck hun! Great idea with the 3 out, 1 in!  CoA will most definitely be at CCO's! So wait on that one. I have a feeling those EDSF will make it there too. So since you've stayed strong THIS LONG.... don't give in! If you are fortunate enough to find 1 later at a CCO, go ahead and reward yourself by purchasing 1 for your commitment! HTH  Go ahead and try a 2 item limit.... Bu stay firm. Then next collection temptation, try to only do 1 or skip.... My goal is to actually trim my goal as I get better at showing resolve and commitment. Sort of a gradual cut-back as 2014 moves forward. Yes... this! That's what our mission is all about! Buy Less. Enjoy More! Glad you decided to participate!   Stay strong hun! I'm sure if you're like most of us... you have more neutrals than you could ever reasonably use up. So try going thru the neutrals you have for dupes. Don't get sucked into such a pricey purchase, as neutrals aren't typically known for being super unique. You could dupe all the shades you don't have with cheaper alternatives for a fraction of the price (like with Inglot for example). HTH  I have highlighted and contoured with both cream and powder products. It's just all about what you feel works best for you. I personally like highlighting with MAC's Radiant Rose highlighter pen (a YSL dupe but cheaper) and find it works really well for me. Maybe go into a Sephora or MAC and have them try the different products on you, or get samples of the cream products if you can to try at home first.  As many have also said.... It's about stating your own *personal goal* and coming here for support in achieving it! Since you mentioned 3 products not being a low-buy, I can only guess you are speaking to me, as that was the goal I stated when starting this thread. Since you have no idea that I am actually in the Entertainment business and use a lot of my makeup for photo shoots, on-camera jobs, and promotional appearances (to name a few) then I can see why you would feel a 3 item limit isn't much of a low-buy for a personal-only collection... but that would be you judging someone you don't know on a thread started to help everyone feel unjudged and open to discuss their needs and short-comings... and we all know that YOUR NYE resolution is probably to be less critical and judgmental of others.... so we support you here! Good Luck with that sweetie!  Exactly!  Great goal doll! Good Luck! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Great way to use your makeup money in a newer and better place!  No shame! You did GREAT! THAT is exactly how you're supposed to do it girl! You recognized the problem and stopped it from going further! I'm proud and inspired!!  Think it through. You can set a realistic goal.... I know you don't NEED all that new stuff girlie! Think about the great stuff you got last Spring that hasn't gotten much love!!  YAYYYYYYY YOU!  CSG are lovely and one of my favorite formulas. But let's face it, they aren't at ALL cost effective! VERY price for the amount you actually get in the tube. SO, try to REALLY think if they are unique colors to ones you already own. maybe swing by the Clearance Bin or a CCO to see what shades they have there before paying for these "new" shades you might not (probably don't) need.  Allow yourself one and really give it a lot of use! You'll feel much better than getting a bunch in the end! And that 1 shade will be super special in your stash!  I LOVE this thread! Gotta get back on that one! Think I might have it in the first post.... if not, I'll link it for sure! Thanks!


  Mhmmm loved your reply about the 3 item limit. We are here to HELP each other and encourage each other. If you say your limit is 3 there is no reason for anyone to be negative about it. What's low buy for someone doesn't mean it's low buy for another. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Deneb (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah great thread ! I'm following it and trying to use up a few things so that I can 1) replace them 2) buy something new instead to test.  Happy New Year to all of you, stay strong !  Oops I was talking about this thread:  http://www.specktra.net/t/182064/operation-use-it-up-all-welcome/120#post_2540783


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 3, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Oh no I didn't mean to enable you. Don't look! Lol


  Hehe. Nope, no worries.  I'll probably skip it, even though it's so, so pretty.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 3, 2014)

ugh day 3 of the year and i already broke, so i had said i was going to stick to 3 items but for Magnetic Nude i slipped silver dawn and the was on the nordies luanch day and then dangit some said Magnetic Appeal was not like Double Def and there it went with Sweet Heat, which now that I checked is close to Superb but idk if edsf are eye safe so thats how i told myself it was okay so i went from 3 products of the MN to 5. Holding head in shame. But i did resist 2 Gucci perfumes today so i was proud of that because i just got 2 new purfumes for xmas... Rome wasnt built in a day ight? but exactly how long did it take hahah well going to work harder and stay outta th spring collections, i have everything I could possibly need!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 3, 2014)

I just got home from my drugstore 'haul'. I only bought what I needed: shampoo, conditioner, a new mascara (I also got rid of three other mascaras which have been open for approx. at least 5 months), pressed powder, a nail hardener, and an intensive hair treatment. Oh, and a hair peeling. That was still about 20€. Anyway, not once was I tempted to look at the drugstore makeup. It's just not attractive to me anymore which is a big success since I couldn't leave the drugstore without anything makeup-y a few years ago.


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 3, 2014)

So I purchased Steel Kiss and stone lip liner, but only after I looked through my collection and made sure I had nothing like it.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 3, 2014)

missboss82 said:


> So I purchased Steel Kiss and stone lip liner, but only after I looked through my collection and made sure I had nothing like it.


I have avoided steel kiss so far, didn't even swatch it when I was at the counter the other day. Hopefully it will sell out soon.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is more sobering truth for my ass-I spent 827.28 on MAC last year. Mind you, this is just from MAC's site. I should go add up my Nordstrom and Macys MAC purchases.  That's almost a G, ladies. Absurd. I'm just going to repeat that number to myself whenever I feel weak. I'll post my complete number once I add the amounts from the other two stores.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 3, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Here is more sobering truth for my ass-I spent 827.28 on MAC last year. Mind you, this is just from MAC's site. I should go add up my Nordstrom and Macys MAC purchases.  That's almost a G, ladies. Absurd. I'm just going to repeat that number to myself whenever I feel weak. I'll post my complete number once I add the amounts from the other two stores.


 Wow! That's a collection i would love to see!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Wow! That's a collection i would love to see!


  $800 doesn't go as far as you'd think. If the average price per item was $15-20, that would only be 40-50 items. It's not hard to haul 6-8 from a single collection and if backups are involved, it's easier still to get there. Special packaging takes a bite out of budgets too.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I'm no better; I reached Rouge at Sephora and most of my collection is MAC. I managed to hit VIP status at the Bay (also $1000 in a year) and I that doesn't count what I bought in MAC stores or online. Sobering, isn't it? It seems so harmless when it's $50 here and $100 there, but it adds up to a big number before we know it. Thanks for being candid enough to share.
> $800 doesn't go as far as you'd think. If the average price per item was $15-20, that would only be 40-50 items. It's not hard to haul 6-8 from a single collection and if backups are involved, it's easier still to get there. Special packaging takes a bite out of budgets too.


  Hmm youre right, very true


----------



## IHughes (Jan 3, 2014)

Even though 1000 dollars isn't much in expensive makeup, unfortunately it doesn't change the fact that it's 1000 dollars spent on makeup. I was shocked to have spent 400 dollars just before Christmas (because of the GWP offers and other offers) and I feel so bad about it. 
  We must take the positive aspect from this: whenever we feel like splurging crazily we can look back at the amount we spent and it will help us think twice. It will help me at least!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

It gets worse. I didn't realize that Nordstrom was my go to for MAC the way it is. $951.35 for 2013. Total is $1778.63 and I have Macys left. This could easily be $2500.00 when this is all over. That is disgusting. I am genuinely disgusted with myself. I can't even justify Maleficient anymore unless the color story is beyond unique. I encourage everyone to do this exercise.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

Macys was 178.38. So, I spent $1957.01 on MAC in 2013. I bought some nyx liners, a couple of bite beauty items, and some Illamasqua lipsticks and glosses. I'm going to use $2200 as my number for 2013 for all makeup purchases. Never again. I do notice that my pattern seems to be to not get anything one month and then OD the next month. Therefore, starving the beast may not work for me. Moderation is key.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, this is a lot. But who says you would've saved it and not spend it on something else? Don't feel too guilty. It has happened and you cannot undo that. You can only learn from that and not make that mistake again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I spent about 220€ on MAC only last month and I don't know how much I spent throughout the whole year because I got fed up with my list of what I bought and what I used up, so I deleted it. It was probably about 800€ alone on MAC. Plus other makeup and cosmetics.


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 3, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Even though 1000 dollars isn't much in expensive makeup, unfortunately it doesn't change the fact that it's 1000 dollars spent on makeup. I was shocked to have spent 400 dollars just before Christmas (because of the GWP offers and other offers) and I feel so bad about it.
> We must take the positive aspect from this: whenever we feel like splurging crazily we can look back at the amount we spent and it will help us think twice. It will help me at least!


 
  I agree! Taking a step back and looking at how much I've spent and taking a HUGE breath reminds me to think twice too!


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 3, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I do notice that my pattern seems to be to not get anything one month and then OD the next month. Therefore, starving the beast may not work for me. Moderation is key.


 
  Thank you for being so honest! I know that it's a tough number to look at it but 2014 is here and it's time to put that money in the right place for you!


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Jan 3, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Wow, this is a lot. But who says you would've saved it and not spend it on something else? Don't feel too guilty. It has happened and you cannot undo that. You can only learn from that and not make that mistake again. :sigh:   I spent about 220€ on MAC only last month and I don't know how much I spent throughout the whole year because I got fed up with my list of what I bought and what I used up, so I deleted it. It was probably about 800€ alone on MAC. Plus other makeup and cosmetics.


Every time I cut down on makeup...I start spending on handbags...then when I cut on handbags...I start spending on clothes...then when I cut on clothes...it's back to U GUESSED IT MAKEUP...so this year I'm low buying on everything that I have excessive amounts of.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Jan 3, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> It's all relative - if you are used to buying the majority of a collection or many pieces from each collection, then 2-3 items for a large collection is doable.  It's all about being realistic and cutting back.  It seems like common sense that completely eliminating purchases may drive people to 'binge' so to speak and over purchase from collections to compensate.  I think 'low buy' is whatever is going to work for each individual.  Also, you really have no way of knowing how much product a person uses (or if they are purchasing for work, etc), so saying that someone can't use up 10+ items in one year seems like a blanket statement.  Some people reapply a product every few hours (gloss, lipstick, etc) or change looks depending on events, time of day, etc.    Sorry, I'm not meaning to be direct, but it feels like you came here to criticize/judge (?) and that's not really the point of the thread - it's all about a community of support & to do what works for each individual.


I agree that comment WAS hurtful bc this is a LOW BUY NOT A NO BUY.. my low buy maybe different then the next person..


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 3, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Even though 1000 dollars isn't much in expensive makeup, unfortunately it doesn't change the fact that it's 1000 dollars spent on makeup. I was shocked to have spent 400 dollars just before Christmas (because of the GWP offers and other offers) and I feel so bad about it.
> We must take the positive aspect from this: whenever we feel like splurging crazily we can look back at the amount we spent and it will help us think twice. It will help me at least!
> Yep! Think of all the other ways we could've spent that "x" amount of money! Damn, $1000 + would get you a nice little weekend getaway! Figuring what the number is would help ALL of us I'm sure!
> And those end-of-the-year "sales" suck a lot of us in! I probably double my yearly total in that 2 month window. So, maybe we do a yearly total AND a separate "end-of-the-year sales" total. THAT would help me cut back in the first part of the year.... remembering how much I like to splurge and "stock-up" during the end of the year!
> ...


  Don't be disgusted hun.... it's in the past. Just learn and move forward. That's all any of us can do. And your self-awareness has helped a lot of other people too!


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> It gets worse. I didn't realize that Nordstrom was my go to for MAC the way it is. $951.35 for 2013. Total is $1778.63 and I have Macys left. This could easily be $2500.00 when this is all over. That is disgusting. I am genuinely disgusted with myself. I can't even justify Maleficient anymore unless the color story is beyond unique. I encourage everyone to do this exercise.


  I did and I also was disappointed with the total, though the amount was significantly less than years prior, which I'm kind of happy about. My biggest problem is drugstore items as, sales matched with coupons, equals a great deal in my head.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 3, 2014)

I also made VIB Rouge at Sephora, probably spent $1,000 between Ulta, CVS, Walmart, Target, plus $420 at MAC. Yep.  I think I'm going to write down every single beauty purchase of 2014. Haircare, skincare, Chapstick, everything.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 3, 2014)

I am to scared to add all of mine up  I should but i rather not.   I can't believe on new years day I was at Mac  I bought the 134 brush I've been eyeing it for a year or two just never had the courage to spend $53 on a brush... So I used the $50 bucks my mother in law gave me as a Xmas gift


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 3, 2014)

I made VIB again and now I'm thinking- now what? 10% doesn't seem like enough of a discount to make myself buy something I don't need. Maybe use the discount for a back-up of something?


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 3, 2014)

I too will start writing down all my beauty purchases of 2014


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 3, 2014)

singer82 said:


> it's a satin matte formula. I freaking love it, I can see me wearing it a lot. It's like I'm trying to talk myself into it. Is that a sign I just need to pass?


If you haven't purchased it yet, you might want to go with the mini set. I was so happy it included the two colors that I wanted (plus 2 others), and is still cheaper than buying 2 regular sized ones. Plus it has the pic of Gwen on the box whereas the regular sized bottles don't. I'm happy that I saved a few bucks


----------



## Kaori (Jan 3, 2014)

kimanhtruong said:


> I made VIB again and now I'm thinking- now what? 10% doesn't seem like enough of a discount to make myself buy something I don't need. Maybe use the discount for a back-up of something?


Best would be use it on something on sale that you really want or an LE item you really want  Because if backup of regular item can wait until april, then just wait for the 15% discount instead, since ten percent isn't really much of a discount. And if it can wait until next year, then you can just wait for 20% discount in november ^^


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok.   I'm Emma and I'm a newcollectionlimitededitionholic.  This year I'm getting married and I started looking at my spending and I spend all my extra money in makeup and brushes etc.  I make decent money and I haven't saved enough and even though my fiancé has been doing joint accounts for a few years already, he knows I don't spend on anything else really and has turned to the other side instead of confronting me but I know it's wrong and I dont want to be the girl that has thousands Of makeup items and no house to put them in.    So I'm here and committing to a low Low LOW buy regime.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Was reading some of your posts so  goin to commit to shopping my stash and not gettin stuff... I really don't think I need anything specially since I have so many new things from this past year.  I'm going to the imats this year so I'm ahead of time only planning on spending $100 there.   And no purchases from here til April.  I will make it.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 3, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> If you haven't purchased it yet, you might want to go with the mini set. I was so happy it included the two colors that I wanted (plus 2 others), and is still cheaper than buying 2 regular sized ones. Plus it has the pic of Gwen on the box whereas the regular sized bottles don't. I'm happy that I saved a few bucks


 Good idea! I may do this too!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 3, 2014)

I really wanted the Mariah OPI 18k nail polish and found it for $20 down from about $30 but I'm glad to say I passed. I feel stronger


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 3, 2014)

kimanhtruong said:


> I made VIB again and now I'm thinking- now what? 10% doesn't seem like enough of a discount to make myself buy something I don't need. Maybe use the discount for a back-up of something?
> If there's nothing you really and TRULY... NEED... skip the 10% coupon. It's not much of a savings and it's mostly just to rope you into making another purchase. Resist if you can. They will have the VIB sales again later in the year, and by then you might actually need some new staples, and it's a better discount than 10%.
> 
> 
> ...


  It DOES feel strangely good to pass.... who knew!? HeeHee Great job!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 3, 2014)

kimanhtruong said:


> I made VIB again and now I'm thinking- now what? 10% doesn't seem like enough of a discount to make myself buy something I don't need. Maybe use the discount for a back-up of something?


  Your code should work for a while. I used mine well after it "expired". Save it for when you need some skincare AND a splurge item.


----------



## lilinah (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't yet read the nearly 600 (!!!) messages in this thread, but i just want to say:

*I am on a Makeup Low Buy for 2014*!!!

  I'm going to Bali to perform music this summer with our Balinese gamelan organization in Berkeley CA, so i need to be saving for that. That's gotta be more important than lipstick and eye shadow...

  Plus i'll be teaching - as a volunteer in a non-profit educational organization, so no pay - in SoCal, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin this year.

  And... my makeup storage is full to bursting. I need to wear my way through more of my makeup. So i'm telling myself it's going to have to be something special for me to buy it.

  Stay strong sisters and brothers!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ty @pixiedancer !!! Def looking fwd to curving the craving for stuff I prob have dupes of already!!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> So I'm here and committing to a low Low LOW buy regime.


  FUN!  Congrats on your upcoming wedding. I just got married in 2013, and it's just wonderful.  The wedding planning and day goes by so fast, so soak it all in!
  LOL to the idea of having all of the makeup but no house to put it in! 
  You're in good company here doll!  This is a great group of ladies.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 3, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I haven't yet read the nearly 600 (!!!) messages in this thread, but i just want to say:
> 
> *I am on a Makeup Low Buy for 2014*!!!
> 
> ...


  WELCOME WELCOME Dear! Saw you mention "Low-Buy" in another thread and hoped that meant you would be joining us!!! WooHoo!

  What exciting adventures you have ahead of you.... ALL of that is DEF more important than hoarding more makeup!! I'm excited for you hun!


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I'll write down my beauty purchases for the year as well, I'm a "list-maker" anyway ;P  I do okay on hair and skin products, but maybe I should do a low or no buy on body wash for a while.... I probably have enough for the year, or more


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 3, 2014)

I hear ya on that! I cleaned out my bathroom cupboards and found at least 5 body washes, not to mention loads of candles and fragrance bulbs. I'm going to try my best to avoid BBW as much as possible this year!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> good luck! you don't need to buy stuff right away, you can just take time browse internet, check reviews and put items on your wishlist for later when they go on sale  You can even change your mind later and take them off wishlist, read another reviews, I kill SO much time just by doing this without buying anything lol


  Thanks!!!!! I wish, I had your advice prior to ordering a few items off ebay, MAC & bh cosmetics. But this time I've received a foundation that doesn't match & Im not happy with my MAC purchase maybe this will be enough to quit online shopping.....sigh.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 3, 2014)

missboss82 said:


> So I purchased Steel Kiss and stone lip liner, but only after I looked through my collection and made sure I had nothing like it.


  Wrong forum (I know & do apologize for this question) but do you like Steel Kiss? I don't have anything like it but I'm not loving it...


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 4, 2014)

So I added this page to my home screen so when I'm out t and need some help resisting temptation I can come here for words of encouragement to resist!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 4, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Thanks!!!!! I wish, I had your advice prior to ordering a few items off ebay, MAC & bh cosmetics. But this time I've received a foundation that doesn't match & Im not happy with my MAC purchase maybe this will be enough to quit online shopping.....sigh.


aww, I hate when that happens  Try to return, sell or gift what you can, so it wont be waste of money =) I wish such experiences would stop me from buying online, but I keep getting lured by pretty clothes and usually half wont fit me  Still didn't learn my lesson >.<


----------



## Elba (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you know the feeling that, the minute you decide to go on a diet, you just want to EAT.ALL.THE.THINGS? Yeah, as soon as I decided I wanted to do this low buy, I felt the urge to BUY.ALL.THE.THINGS! It's not even something specific I want, I just want to haul!   Sometimes, my brain is not my friend.


----------



## MACerette (Jan 4, 2014)

Welp, I am kind of proud of myself. Instead of buying 2 edsfs, 3 blushes, 3 fluidlines and 1 lipstick I only got fairly precious. Yay! I went to the fss for foundations and a whole lot more usually comes home with me. Let's hear it for this thread!


----------



## Deneb (Jan 4, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Welp, I am kind of proud of myself. Instead of buying 2 edsfs, 3 blushes, 3 fluidlines and 1 lipstick I only got fairly precious. Yay! I went to the fss for foundations and a whole lot more usually comes home with me. Let's hear it for this thread!


 That's great ! I will also write down all the money I speed on make up during 2014. It's a good idea and I would like to thank the person who told us her 2013 Mac spendings.


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 4, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Wrong forum (I know & do apologize for this question) but do you like Steel Kiss? I don't have anything like it but I'm not loving it...


  I haven't received it yet, but I will let you know once I have tried it.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 4, 2014)

I will be writing down my purchases every month in this thread as well. Only the stuff I ordered, not the drugstore items I buy, because I'm not tempted to buy any more than I need there. I never try new body washes or lotions, because I'm allergic to most.
  I just got tempted by Becca products, but thank goodness the shades I wanted were showing as sold out when I put them in my cart. I'm also glad I forgot about the new MAC collections release and only looked at the website around 6pm when everything was sold out already. Although I had planned to skip everything I still might have ordered something if I would've seen it while it was still available.

  I think I'm going to keep the MAC palette I ordered. I'm disappointed in myself but for some reason I can't get myself to send it back. I really want to stay under 50€/month, but with the skincare and the palette I'm already over 60 and I haven't even gotten the Nars blush yet. Oh well.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 4, 2014)

singer82 said:


> it's a satin matte formula. I freaking love it, I can see me wearing it a lot. It's like I'm trying to talk myself into it. Is that a sign I just need to pass?


  there's a very similar shade by avon if that's available where you are. i saw my friend wearing it the other day...


----------



## honey b (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok.  In order to curb my spending I've decided, like many others here, to make a list of all my makeup purchases from 2013 and then do the math and see how much I've spent.  I'm pretty sure that it's over 1000 bucks at Mac alone and I've made VIB status at Sephora which is insane for me!  I've spent the most this year on makeup than I think I've spent total in my 32 years! While I know that it is MY fault for the overspending,  I partially blame being on maternity leave instead of at work.  I get bored at nap times and I've had a lot of extra time to spend on the internet and online shopping.  I also need to stay away from CCOs.  I get in the habit of buying things I don't need just because I can get them at a discount.  Sites like this one, Temptalia and some of my YouTube subscriptions have also contributed to over spending.  Anyway seeing the actual total and reminding myself of it when I feel the urge to spend should help me realize how ridiculous I've been about spending my money.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 4, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Welp, I am kind of proud of myself. Instead of buying 2 edsfs, 3 blushes, 3 fluidlines and 1 lipstick I only got fairly precious. Yay! I went to the fss for foundations and a whole lot more usually comes home with me. Let's hear it for this thread!


  Great Job! Our thread ROCKS!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm no help I.want all the gwen polishes even tho they are nothibg unique to my collection! I ammholdibg off for now but I kno im gettig them eventually!!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 4, 2014)

This thread is proving to be extremely helpful for everyone and we must keep it alive. It's nice to see some anti-enabling for a change, in general there's so much enabling on blogs, youtube, forums, etc. that it's hard for a makeup junkie to resist (or at least me). 

  I'm resisting at the moment, I only bought one item in December (Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Initiation) and at the moment I haven't bought anything in 2014, let's see how long I can keep it up. I may receive some makeup related goodies on the 6th (here in Spain you celebrate Nativity with gifts) so that will curb my makeup desires hahaha. 
  I must say it is difficult to resist some of the sales, thankfully I fill the shopping cart, walk away and when I get back most is sold out, so that also helps!!

  But the biggest help is coming into Specktra and reading this topic. I read the other threads I'm subscribed to and then I see this one and it reminds me about my goals. I have even unsubscribed from several threads. This helps a lot, it's as if the collection disappears entirely and I don't see swatches or enablings, heheee


----------



## aradhana (Jan 4, 2014)

honey b said:


> *Ok.  In order to curb my spending I've decided, like many others here, to make a list of all my makeup purchases from 2013 and then do the math and see how much I've spent.*  I'm pretty sure that it's over 1000 bucks at Mac alone and I've made VIB status at Sephora which is insane for me!  I've spent the most this year on makeup than I think I've spent total in my 32 years! While I know that it is MY fault for the overspending,  I partially blame being on maternity leave instead of at work.  I get bored at nap times and I've had a lot of extra time to spend on the internet and online shopping.  I also need to stay away from CCOs.  I get in the habit of buying things I don't need just because I can get them at a discount.  Sites like this one, Temptalia and some of my YouTube subscriptions have also contributed to over spending.  Anyway seeing the actual total and reminding myself of it when I feel the urge to spend should help me realize how ridiculous I've been about spending my money.


  i need to do this too.

  as part of my goal to curb my spending, i'm going to also try to divert my attention to my other hobbies, like cooking, and crafts. spending time on specktra is nice for the social aspect, but along with enticing me to buy more, it also takes up a lot of my free time! 

  i've also unsubscribed myself from most of the threads, with the exception of this one, and the use it all up thread...there are a few other that i'm only subscribed to on the site, but they are about enjoying your existing stash or products from 2013, not new collections and the like!!!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 4, 2014)

Is it okay if I write down the makeup I finished? Won't happen too often, I can promise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just used Chanel's Rouge Allure Velvet La Distinguee up and I'm really happy about it. I liked this colour but somehow it bored me. I get bored by new makeup quite quickly and this is why I always need to buy new and exciting stuff. I need to get this under control and enjoy the things I already have.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Ladies, what do ya'll think of items that you've swapped?  I mean technically you didn't buy it, and it's a 'item out, item in' situation, but I wasn't sure if I would categorize it was a 'purchase'.  I don't think I would, but I was just curious that you all thought?


----------



## IHughes (Jan 4, 2014)

I think swapping is better than buying. As you say we don't spend and you get to try new stuff and get rid of others you aren't giving love to. If you're trying to reduce the size of the stash it doesn't help but at least no money is spent and you don't increase your collection in size. For me that would be a great way to enjoy makeup without spending and increasing my collection


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 4, 2014)

I just placed an order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For two Jack Black Balm Sets. I love that stuff and use it every day, but since we don't have that brand here I usually have to order from the UK for around 8-9€ a tube. So when I saw there was a 4x set on Amazon for just 10€ I had to get some.
  I would love to go one month without ordering a thing, but I don't think that's ever going to happen, lol. But I guess as long as I cut down my makeup purchases I can be proud of myself.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

honey b said:


> Ok.  In order to curb my spending I've decided, like many others here, to make a list of all my makeup purchases from 2013 and then do the math and see how much I've spent.  I'm pretty sure that it's over 1000 bucks at Mac alone and I've made VIB status at Sephora which is insane for me!  I've spent the most this year on makeup than I think I've spent total in my 32 years! While I know that it is MY fault for the overspending,  I partially blame being on maternity leave instead of at work.  I get bored at nap times and I've had a lot of extra time to spend on the internet and online shopping.  I also need to stay away from CCOs.  I get in the habit of buying things I don't need just because I can get them at a discount.  Sites like this one, Temptalia and some of my YouTube subscriptions have also contributed to over spending.  Anyway seeing the actual total and reminding myself of it when I feel the urge to spend should help me realize how ridiculous I've been about spending my money.


  Yes, being in an environment where you can access those sites, etc at your fingertips really does influence your spending!  I agree completely.  I constantly see things that I want, even if I don't really 'need' them, and the ability to purchase online makes me think less, and buy more.  

  I've been looking for employment for many months and I can tell you, the combination of being at home, online all day, along with feeling a bit down on myself, has really contributed to my overspending.  Although we're not in the same position, I can totally relate to what you are saying!!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok ladies, I need your input. 

  I love Archie's Mall Madness gloss. Like LOVE IT.  It's the perfect sheerness so you don't need a mirror to apply and it's purple (my absolute fav).  A perfect 'low maintaince' gloss but can also be glammed up...

  Anyways - I avoid using it because I don't want to use it up because I love it so much (oh the irony). I saw a listing on Ebay for two glosses and one lippy at a good price.  The lippy is something I could probably wear too.  It's from the same collection. 

  Worth it?  Three items gone in a flash....


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 4, 2014)

i'm in the uk no buy/low buy thread but thought id join here too.
  after the madness of the sales I have a bit more spending clarity, im loving all the comments on here, certainly food for thought!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 4, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i'm in the uk no buy/low buy thread but thought id join here too. after the madness of the sales I have a bit more spending clarity, im loving all the comments on here, certainly food for thought!


  Where is the uk no buy/low buy thread?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Ok ladies, I need your input.
> 
> I love Archie's Mall Madness gloss. Like LOVE IT.  It's the perfect sheerness so you don't need a mirror to apply and it's purple (my absolute fav).  A perfect 'low maintaince' gloss but can also be glammed up...
> 
> ...


  Normally I'd say go for it. But since you only want to buy 30 items this year and it's only the 4th January, I suggest that you think about it if you really want to buy 3 items at once not even one week in 2014. If you're 100% completely sure that it's okay that you've already bought 3 items and you're sure that this won't affect your future purchases (like saying "Oh well, it was only the 4th January! I can count that for 2013 and buy another 3 items!" later this year), then go ahead and buy the glosses and the lipstick.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Normally I'd say go for it. But since you only want to buy 30 items this year and it's only the 4th January, I suggest that you think about it if you really want to buy 3 items at once not even one week in 2014. If you're 100% completely sure that it's okay that you've already bought 3 items and you're sure that this won't affect your future purchases (like saying "Oh well, it was only the 4th January! I can count that for 2013 and buy another 3 items!" later this year), then go ahead and buy the glosses and the lipstick.


  thanks so much for your insight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You are right. I would try to justify it later. I still have 360 days. LOL.  I am in the middle of purchasing a much sought after shadow from a fellow Specktrite, so that's one item gone. It's a really unique colour to my collection.  That's enough for now!

  And that's the first time I've said that in a long, long time.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's another ''Signs you're addicted to beauty products'' post:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products

  This is so accurate.


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 4, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I hear ya on that! I cleaned out my bathroom cupboards and found at least 5 body washes, not to mention loads of candles and fragrance bulbs. I'm going to try my best to avoid BBW as much as possible this year!


  Between all the deals right before and after Christmas, I saved quite a bit, but I need to avoid that place, too, lol


----------



## lyseD (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm kind of excited about getting through this month without buying anything.  I think it will help next month when I'll probably pick up three or four things.


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I just placed an order.   For two Jack Black Balm Sets. I love that stuff and use it every day, but since we don't have that brand here I usually have to order from the UK for around 8-9€ a tube. So when I saw there was a 4x set on Amazon for just 10€ I had to get some. I would love to go one month without ordering a thing, but I don't think that's ever going to happen, lol. But I guess as long as I cut down my makeup purchases I can be proud of myself.


  I personally don't think ordering lip balms is a problem. I bought a set of the jack black balm about two/three weeks ago and I've finished about 75% of one.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's another ''Signs you're addicted to beauty products'' post:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products
> 
> This is so accurate.


  Haha, sooooo true!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 4, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Where is the uk no buy/low buy thread?


  Can't link on my fone but if you look in mac chat regional section it will be there. I think it's called 2014 project no buy support thread.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 4, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Can't link on my fone but if you look in mac chat regional section it will be there. I think it's called 2014 project no buy support thread.


  Oh yeah thanks!! I was already subscribed but It's a bit quieter!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 4, 2014)

missboss82 said:


> I personally don't think ordering lip balms is a problem. I bought a set of the jack black balm about two/three weeks ago and I've finished about 75% of one.


  Yeah, it's just that I didn't want to spend any more on any kind of cosmetics this month. Honestly I can't afford it either. I should be looking at cheaper alternatives for the staples I use such as the JB Lip Balm, but I just never find anything I like as much. The Amazon deal was good, but the usual 8-9€ adds up if I think about how quickly I go through them.
  I'm not just doing a low buy because I already have a lot of stuff, it's also because I definitely did overspend in the last years and bought more than I could afford while I really should have invested in other things instead. So I need to cut back because of financial reasons as well.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> thanks so much for your insight :bouquet:    You are right. I would try to justify it later. I still have 360 days. LOL.  I am in the middle of purchasing a much sought after shadow from a fellow Specktrite, so that's one item gone. It's a really unique colour to my collection.  That's enough for now!  And that's the first time I've said that in a long, long time. :stars:


I don't know the color, but could you look up dupes and see if you could find a drugstore one you like before you buy it? Save your receipt and return any item you try and don't like.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's another ''Signs you're addicted to beauty products'' post:  http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products  This is so accurate. :haha:


  Omg WOW this has me nailed. Wow.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just need to vent sorry ladies  I have been selling a few unloved bits on eBay but one listing is causing me issues it was buy now or best offer, had an offer earlier in the week which I accepted then they requested to cancel so I did and relisted accepted another offer and now they are refusing to pay ! So grumpy and pissed off right now!  I have refused to cancel and will let eBay open an unpaid case just really annoyed!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Here's another ''Signs you're addicted to beauty products'' post:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/chanelparks/signs-youre-addicted-to-buying-beauty-products
> 
> This is so accurate.


  Damn! they are spying us ?!!!?? LOL I guess we can find those lists for every products women tend to buy, shoes, handbags etc  ..... as I always say to my husband -us women have ''needs'' not ''wants'' and he usually rolled his eyes at me!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 4, 2014)

aradhana said:


> there's a very similar shade by avon if that's available where you are. i saw my friend wearing it the other day...


maybe marylin monroe rich rich rich polish I have not worn mines yet but from the bottle looks like this


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 4, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Is it okay if I write down the makeup I finished? Won't happen too often, I can promise. :haha:  I just used Chanel's Rouge Allure Velvet La Distinguee up and I'm really happy about it. I liked this colour but somehow it bored me. I get bored by new makeup quite quickly and this is why I always need to buy new and exciting stuff. I need to get this under control and enjoy the things I already have.


  Do whatever you need to do doll! Anything that helps is welcome here!   





Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Ladies, what do ya'll think of items that you've swapped?  I mean technically you didn't buy it, and it's a 'item out, item in' situation, but I wasn't sure if I would categorize it was a 'purchase'.  I don't think I would, but I was just curious that you all thought?


  Swapping wouldn't count against your goal total. I think you're safe to swap away! That's my opinion anyways.   





Glitteryvegas said:


> Ok ladies, I need your input.   I love Archie's Mall Madness gloss. Like LOVE IT.  It's the perfect sheerness so you don't need a mirror to apply and it's purple (my absolute fav).  A perfect 'low maintaince' gloss but can also be glammed up...  Anyways - I avoid using it because I don't want to use it up because I love it so much (oh the irony). I saw a listing on Ebay for two glosses and one lippy at a good price.  The lippy is something I could probably wear too.  It's from the same collection.   Worth it?  Three items gone in a flash....


  I see you already made up your mind to skip, but I was going to encourage that you did. Try and look in the clearance bin or another eBay listing where at least you're only adding 1 item to your goal. Sometimes those bundle "deals" sneak beloved products in w other things they can't get rid of just to jack up the listing price. Not worth the risk if you ask me.   





charlotte366 said:


> Just need to vent sorry ladies  I have been selling a few unloved bits on eBay but one listing is causing me issues it was buy now or best offer, had an offer earlier in the week which I accepted then they requested to cancel so I did and relisted accepted another offer and now they are refusing to pay ! So grumpy and pissed off right now!  I have refused to cancel and will let eBay open an unpaid case just really annoyed!


  Sorry hun! Hope you get it worked out! Ugh!


----------



## nazih09 (Jan 4, 2014)

I just gave alot of my lipsticks that I wasn't using to my cousin, who is younger than me and doesn't have a giant makeup collection. Feels great


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 4, 2014)

fighting the urge to buy but I'm doing great so far we can do it


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Just need to vent sorry ladies  I have been selling a few unloved bits on eBay but one listing is causing me issues it was buy now or best offer, had an offer earlier in the week which I accepted then they requested to cancel so I did and relisted accepted another offer and now they are refusing to pay ! So grumpy and pissed off right now!  I have refused to cancel and will let eBay open an unpaid case just really annoyed!


  That's really sucky, at least you're protected through ebay but time wasters are the worst.


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yeah, it's just that I didn't want to spend any more on any kind of cosmetics this month. Honestly I can't afford it either. I should be looking at cheaper alternatives for the staples I use such as the JB Lip Balm, but I just never find anything I like as much. The Amazon deal was good, but the usual 8-9€ adds up if I think about how quickly I go through them. I'm not just doing a low buy because I already have a lot of stuff, it's also because I definitely did overspend in the last years and bought more than I could afford while I really should have invested in other things instead. So I need to cut back because of financial reasons as well.


  Okay, I completely understand.


----------



## kanne (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm using a list for my low-buy (eg., place things I really want on a list, buy them when I can afford them which means I don't get caught up in the LE nonsense). I bought the Shiseido foundation brush today, so I can cross that off. I also ran out of my Lancome Teint Idole yesterday. I didn't realise how little I had left. I had been planning to try out something else when it ran out, but I wasn't planning for that this week. Anyway, I got colour matched for Chanel Mat Lumiere, then it turned out they had run out of stock of my colour, and I ended up with a bag of samples! So I can save my $$ for another couple of days!


----------



## Eye_ronic (Jan 4, 2014)

I must do better in 2014!


----------



## honey b (Jan 4, 2014)

honey b said:


> Ok.  In order to curb my spending I've decided, like many others here, to make a list of all my makeup purchases from 2013 and then do the math and see how much I've spent.  I'm pretty sure that it's over 1000 bucks at Mac alone and I've made VIB status at Sephora which is insane for me!  I've spent the most this year on makeup than I think I've spent total in my 32 years! While I know that it is MY fault for the overspending,  I partially blame being on maternity leave instead of at work.  I get bored at nap times and I've had a lot of extra time to spend on the internet and online shopping.  I also need to stay away from CCOs.  I get in the habit of buying things I don't need just because I can get them at a discount.  Sites like this one, Temptalia and some of my YouTube subscriptions have also contributed to over spending.  Anyway seeing the actual total and reminding myself of it when I feel the urge to spend should help me realize how ridiculous I've been about spending my money.


Soooo, I did the inventory and the math.  Let's just say I'm a bit ashamed of myself.  My total is about 2200 dollars before taxes in 2013!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








That may not be high for some of you but for me that's ridiculously high.  That is a definite incentive to do a low buy and really evaluate my purchases for this coming year.
  P.S.  I debated about giving the total because it's embarrassing to me but if I'm going to really commit here I have to be honest with myself and you guys.  I strongly encourage you guys to total up your 2013 purchases if you can.  You might be amazed at what you've spent.  I know I was.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 4, 2014)

This isn't 100% low-buy related, but it is money-related so I thought I might share something I know a lot of people doing this year. http://savingabuck.com/2013/01/try-the-52-week-money-challenge-for-2013/

  Basically each week you put that weeks number(52 weeks in a year) in cash in to a savings(use a jar, an account, an envelope, whatever works for you)  So you start with $1 for the first week of January, then $2 the second week, then $3 and so on, so by the end of 2014 you should have $1378.00 you can spend on Christmas gifts, put towards a trip, who knows! Kind of an interesting experiment if anything!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 4, 2014)

honey b said:


> Soooo, I did the inventory and the math.  Let's just say I'm a bit ashamed of myself.  My total is about 2200 dollars before taxes in 2013!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have a feeling I am close to this too and it truly embarrassed and shocked me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never spent that much on makeup in one year. Definitely know the feeling. But don't let yourself feel too bad, we're all in a similar boat! I'm certainly not going to stop buying altogether, I like makeup! But I am going to be MUCH more picky and not be convinced I need the newest or latest LE item. Here's to a more economical and conscious new year!


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 4, 2014)

I just got access to the clearance bin too! Noooooo! Must fight the urge.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 4, 2014)

I really appreciate everyone who has participated in taking inventory of your stash, totaling your 2013 spending, and committing to writing down every beauty purchase of 2014!   It helps me a lot to know in not alone and that I don't need to be ashamed. The support and honesty here has been amazing already!   So far, my 2014 purchase list: Nivea lip butter $1.99   I've got my paper list sitting on top of my makeup storage drawers so it is right there whenever anything new comes into my collection!  I used to have a bunch of Notes on my phone with lists of products I want to try. Today I started a new list, way way narrowed down, of my top things. I haven't had the courage to delete all the other lists yet, but it will happen.   This all comes almost at the same time as my husband and I switching to an all-cash budget. It is helping me because there's no way I can sneak something by on the credit card now. I am already amazed at my ability to wait instead of have instant gratification - there are a few staples I need (makeup remover wipes, top coat) but I don't have any reason to go to Target, so those things are just waiting. I almost don't recognize myself.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 4, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> This isn't 100% low-buy related, but it is money-related so I thought I might share something I know a lot of people doing this year. http://savingabuck.com/2013/01/try-the-52-week-money-challenge-for-2013/
> 
> Basically each week you put that weeks number(52 weeks in a year) in cash in to a savings(use a jar, an account, an envelope, whatever works for you)  So you start with $1 for the first week of January, then $2 the second week, then $3 and so on, so by the end of 2014 you should have $1378.00 you can spend on Christmas gifts, put towards a trip, who knows! Kind of an interesting experiment if anything!
> What a fantastic idea!
> ...


  My inventory is now on my desktop so I can reference it before making any online purchases... which will be VERY helpful for me!

  My $ totals are insane.... and even more so than the average makeup lover since I do get PRO discounts at many makeup retailers... so that means if I've spent way more than you, I probably have at least 1/3 more products accumulated. And, my biggest issue is I use my work as an excuse! Because I MUST have it to do my job, I justify unrealistic amounts of it... NOT COOL! This thread has helped me tremendously already!

  Good job staying away from Target for now! Hopefully, we will all start recognizing a newer, better, disciplined version of ourselves!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> This isn't 100% low-buy related, but it is money-related so I thought I might share something I know a lot of people doing this year. http://savingabuck.com/2013/01/try-the-52-week-money-challenge-for-2013/
> 
> Basically each week you put that weeks number(52 weeks in a year) in cash in to a savings(use a jar, an account, an envelope, whatever works for you)  So you start with $1 for the first week of January, then $2 the second week, then $3 and so on, so by the end of 2014 you should have $1378.00 you can spend on Christmas gifts, put towards a trip, who knows! Kind of an interesting experiment if anything!


  I like this idea. I saw a girl doing it and she was going to reverse it so the highest total per week was now, to avoid having to save that at Xmas. makes sense to me (either way, win/win!)!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I like this idea. I saw a girl doing it and she was going to reverse it so the highest total per week was now, to avoid having to save that at Xmas. makes sense to me (either way, win/win!)!


  Yes I saw that too! I wasn't sure how I was going to do it, but I stuck with starting low, hoping that I will be learning how to save better so I will still have more money as the year goes on. And since I am trying to pay off bills now, hopefully won't have much to pay towards the end. *crosses fingers* haha


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yes I saw that too! I wasn't sure how I was going to do it, but I stuck with starting low, hoping that I will be learning how to save better so I will still have more money as the year goes on. And since I am trying to pay off bills now, hopefully won't have much to pay towards the end. *crosses fingers* haha


  Well, I guess either way you end up with a nice little payday!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok Ladies -

  I walked away from a UD Revolution Lipstick that was $13 (in Canada, these are $26). I was at a local discount store (Winners) and they had it there....Ohhhh boy. That was a little hard. But then hubby reminded me that I was luck enough to get the 6 for $50 from the UD Black Friday sale, so I put down the lipstick carefully and ran away. Lol!  Also spotted a Color Club set of like 8 colours for $10....and ran away from that too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2014)

Team low buy, cuz I want to take a trip to SAfrica to my friends wedding...  *counting pennies*


----------



## IHughes (Jan 5, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Ok Ladies -   I walked away from a UD Revolution Lipstick that was $13 (in Canada, these are $26). I was at a local discount store (Winners) and they had it there....Ohhhh boy. That was a little hard. But then hubby reminded me that I was luck enough to get the 6 for $50 from the UD Black Friday sale, so I put down the lipstick carefully and ran away. Lol!  Also spotted a Color Club set of like 8 colours for $10....and ran away from that too! :yahoo:


  Well done!!! You must be feeling very proud!! That would have been a hard thing for most of us!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 5, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Well done!!! You must be feeling very proud!! That would have been a hard thing for most of us!!


 
  Thank You!  It was a bit hard, because last year I just would've put the $$ down whether I had it or not and walked away with those items.  I'm going to have to chase this feeling this year and keep walking away!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Thank You!  It was a bit hard, because last year I just would've put the $$ down whether I had it or not and walked away with those items.  I'm going to have to chase this feeling this year and keep walking away!   :cheer:


I know the feeling that's how I am to but then the next day I feel great because the urge has lefted then I realize I have something similar


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats to anyone who has successfully avoided to spend money on unnecessary things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You go, girls!

  I'm being tempted as well at the moment. I had thought I really wouldn't need the Naked 3 (used to have the Naked 2 but sold it, then got Naked 1, which I really like, and bought Naked Basics, one of my go to palettes) but I totally fell in love with it today! I've always been tempted by the pictures and swatches but - I don't know what happened - my brain now cannot think of anything else. So I made a deal with myself that I will order the Naked 3 as soon as it's in stock again but I will not buy anything else makeup-y in a while.
  Oh well, but I just came across the L'Oréal Priveé Collection with all those fabolous nudes! They all look gorgeous! I. Must. Resist. If there's one thing I really don't need it's another lipstick.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 5, 2014)

I managed to do two Sephora purchases this week without buying any new makeup. I ordered some Bumble and Bumble straightening products (my staples) to get the sample bonus but didn't even glance at the makeup tab. Today, I took the birthday giftcard I got from my hubby in; my backup foundation was Clinique Redness Solutions and I got a sample of Bobbi Brown BB cream lately that I like even better, so I exchanged the Clinique one for the BB. I also got some Living Proof Style Extender. No new makeup (I don't count an exchanged product as a new purchase - I swapped one for one of the same product type).

  Best part, I'm out of Sephora cards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That might seem like an odd thing to be happy about, but it's easy to splurge over the holiday season because Christmas and my birthday are a week apart and it doesn't feel like I'm spending since it's other people's money. I used my other gift cards towards my espresso machine and used my Pottery Barn card at Williams Sonoma for beautiful but overpriced espresso and latte cups and saucers. 

  Woot!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good jobs ladies!!  I went to the drugstore today I managed to not buy any make up but I did buy some skincare basics as my eczema on my cheek is really acting up and I didn't have any of my barrier repair cream which helps soo much.  I really can't face battling with sore skin so I felt I was justified.  As for my earlier sales haul I listed the laura mercier tarte au citron quartet on eBay, I paid £15 for it, I sold it this evening for full retail of £30 plus postage, result!   Loving my becca stuff that I ordered before Christmas, but as I kept most of it I listed loads of stuff on eBay today as well as some shoes.  Thought I would try to have a proper clear out in January and maybe I will go through my wardrobe next weekend. I decided that all the proceeds from my clear out will be put straight into my savings account forming a rainy day fund.  I also really like the idea of that savings plan, I might try that as I would only have a week or do to catch up with!  My only issue is I am craving done thing from the nars final cut collection, I want sell the blushers but thought I might allow myself one as I have a £10 discount card for space nk. For the moment I am holding off to see if the lemming goes away!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 5, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Congrats to anyone who has successfully avoided to spend money on unnecessary things!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urban decay should have 20% friends and family sale in february like they did last year and they have it in stock =) Or sephora has 15% off in april if you want to wait.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> My only issue is I am craving done thing from the nars final cut collection, I want sell the blushers but thought I might allow myself one as I have a £10 discount card for space nk. For the moment I am holding off to see if the lemming goes away!


Nice! now the earlier LM haul feels much better, doesn't it? xD
  I so far don't think the nars final cut collection is any special, all the colors look so pale  and I have enough pink blushes. I wonder if they will make the lip colors permanent though, I don't think they really have purples in their regular collection, so they could.

  I have same issues with my cheeks! I can't use BHA on cheeks because it dries it out, can't use anything with 'acid', for example I have deluxe samples of the expensive algenist creams with alguronic acid and they made it sooo much worse just when the eczema almost disappeared (I felt adventurous, bad me...) =.= I guess I shall use them up on my legs instead of throwing them out <.<; And my eczema also hates most natural stuff, like those with aloe and cucumber or any fragrant oils, and sometimes it just hates something for no reason at all lol But luckily I was able to find certain paulas choice products that work fine, so the eczema is slowly disappearing  But it's real pain in butt to have to use different products for Tzone and for cheeks *sigh*


----------



## lyseD (Jan 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I managed to do two Sephora purchases this week without buying any new makeup. I ordered some Bumble and Bumble straightening products (my staples) to get the sample bonus but didn't even glance at the makeup tab. Today, I took the birthday giftcard I got from my hubby in; my backup foundation was Clinique Redness Solutions and I got a sample of Bobbi Brown BB cream lately that I like even better, so I exchanged the Clinique one for the BB. I also got some_* Living Proof Style Extender*_. No new makeup (I don't count an exchanged product as a new purchase - I swapped one for one of the same product type).
> 
> Best part, I'm out of Sephora cards!
> 
> ...


  How do you like this? I've been meaning to try it.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 5, 2014)

lyseD said:


> How do you like this? I've been meaning to try it.


I have tried a few samples of the Living Proof style extender and I don't notice a difference at all. I prefer to use Big Sexy Hair blow dry volumizing gel - it gives my hair a salon blowout look and gives the style some hold. Nothing I've found yet helps with my second day hair. I know a lot of people adore Living Proof products but so far I haven't been blown away by anything.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 5, 2014)

Ugh. I bought some MAC brushes because I needed them, a liner for my Punk Couture lippies, a P&P, all of which is okay, but then I bought a couple of things from the Goodbyes section. Almost $300 including tax. Sigh. I did win 300 in fantasy football, so that cancels out. Back to square one.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 5, 2014)

lyseD said:


> How do you like this? I've been meaning to try it.


  I like it a lot; my hair is inconsistently wavy (some straight, some curly, some waves) so I need to straighten it for work. If I use this, I can generally get the second day without needing to touch it up at all. I got a sample and liked it enough to get the full-sized. My first tube is about half done so I knew I'd need another soon. I always use up every drop of hair products so this (plus my foundation upgrade) was a better use of the gift cards. Besides, by using them up now I won't be tempted in store by the spring collection launches.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 5, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> *I did win 300 in fantasy football, so that cancels out.* Back to square one.


  First, hope it's ok that I try to be the voice of reason here; I'm genuinely trying to be helpful, not to beat you up.

  With that out of the way, I'm compelled to point out that you just posted a few days ago that you were unhappy with last year's spending and that you absolutely didn't want to repeat it. Well, if you spent $2400 last year, that's an average $200 per month. You just exceeded that for January and it's the first week. If you're serious about changing, you're going to have to be tough on yourself. Did you really 'need' brushes? 

  I don't think winning money cancels out a haul; it might finance it, but it's still money spent on makeup that you seem to want to use differently this year. Don't let yourself off the hook this easily; why were the brushes, liner and P&P ok? You were talking about skipping Maleficent because you felt that you had already bought too much.

  It's early in the year, and you can absolutely meet your goal of spending less but not without changing your patterns; that's the hard part. Do you know what prompts you to buy? Does it happen when you're bored? Unhappy?

  If these haven't shipped, it may not be too late to cancel the order. 

  Again, I just want to see you meet your goals; I'm not trying to cause offence.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 5, 2014)

So I have been keeping up with mostly 3 threads here which is this one, the Melt cosmetic ones and he hakuhodo one but only because I like to help gals out with the hakuhodo brushes, after my tokyo xmas trip i bought 6 brushes and they were quite prices and im at 20 face brushes and 24 eye brushes from them so i am def set.

  Voice of reasoning here needed for the melt lippies

  I bought 3 colors already summer, stupid love and belladonna2
  did not work out for me the colors are similiar to cyy, sushi kiss which i sold and bd2 pulls pink on my and looks horrible. I like the formala it smells like cinnabon but it feels waxy to me

  no im subscribed to melt thread becuz im awaiting their restock for the other colors i wanted, I want to tell myself that i have these an dont need them these are the ones i want and what i possibly have to dupe them
  shady lady- quick sizzle, embrace me
  by starlight- heroine
  space cake- dont have one
  bane- i bought pun couture but havent recieved it yet, but really how often will i use black
  6six6- i have FOD, TTT, and DIVA

  I am not convinced by the formula and I think i just want these becuz the hype to them is getting to me, these arent exactly cheap for a starter brand and the shipping is crazy so i really should tell myself no this is a WANT you dont NEED


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 5, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> So I have been keeping up with mostly 3 threads here which is this one, the Melt cosmetic ones and he hakuhodo one but only because I like to help gals out with the hakuhodo brushes, after my tokyo xmas trip i bought 6 brushes and they were quite prices and im at 20 face brushes and 24 eye brushes from them so i am def set.
> 
> Voice of reasoning here needed for the melt lippies
> 
> ...


  If you didn't like the first three, why would you go back for more? They're expensive, you don't care for the formula, you have dupes and the shipping is crazy. And you would like to spend money on these why?

  Unsubscribe from the thread and hang out here with us instead.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> If you didn't like the first three, why would you go back for more? They're expensive, you don't care for the formula, you have dupes and the shipping is crazy. And you would like to spend money on these why?
> 
> Unsubscribe from the thread and hang out here with us instead.


  I know I even had very good valid points to talk myself out of them, just needed the extra push! thank you!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 

  Ok - to help myself out, I just unsubscribed from NARS, Shu Uemura, Ulta, Urban Decay, Sally Beauty, Inglot Canada and Body Shop. It's easier to resist temptation if you're not getting daily 'reminders' of new products and sales that make it just too easy to buy products that aren't strictly required. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Yup, i've done the same thing. Definitely saves crowding in the e-mail box, too. Mine has been getting full to bursting!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not setting a limit of items per collection, since from some collections i want nothing. But i really need to rein it in.

  I keep all my stuff inventoried and organized by item and color. So i'm thinking of lining up stuff and taking photos - a chorus line of plum lipsticks, a chorus line of purple lipsticks... an oyster bed of blushes and highlighters (which i rarely wear).

  I think seeing all the stuff i have in color photos will be a deterrent. I have hundreds of lipsticks - but only one mouth...

  I can probably easily buy no more cheek colors. And reduce the lipsticks and eyeshadows... How many frosty lime green shadows do i really need!?!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 5, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> So I have been keeping up with mostly 3 threads here which is this one, the Melt cosmetic ones and he hakuhodo one but only because I like to help gals out with the hakuhodo brushes, after my tokyo xmas trip i bought 6 brushes and they were quite prices and im at 20 face brushes and 24 eye brushes from them so i am def set.  Voice of reasoning here needed for the melt lippies  I bought 3 colors already summer, stupid love and belladonna2 did not work out for me the colors are similiar to cyy, sushi kiss which i sold and bd2 pulls pink on my and looks horrible. I like the formala it smells like cinnabon but it feels waxy to me  no im subscribed to melt thread becuz im awaiting their restock for the other colors i wanted, I want to tell myself that i have these an dont need them these are the ones i want and what i possibly have to dupe them shady lady- quick sizzle, embrace me by starlight- heroine space cake- dont have one bane- i bought pun couture but havent recieved it yet, but really how often will i use black 6six6- i have FOD, TTT, and DIVA  I am not convinced by the formula and I think i just want these becuz the hype to them is getting to me, these arent exactly cheap for a starter brand and the shipping is crazy so i really should tell myself no this is a WANT you dont NEED


I bet there are a lot of other lipstick formulas you already like. Would it satisfying your craving to pick up a new color from one of your tried and true lines? What about trying a MAC Huggable or one of the new drugstore color collections? Not trying to make you lemming after something else, just thinking of something that might save some money, be easier to get, and easier to return/exchange if you need it.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 5, 2014)

Aside from cutting out drugstore products (or most anyway) I'm not sure how to ensure I keep this up. I just started buying MAC and more expensive brands, I always force myself to swatch in store and make sure I like it so I do think that helps (only bought my limecrime lippies without seeing them)  I think I've done pretty good so far, I really wanted Pink Velvet from Limecrime but skipped since it's expensive for product and s+h to Canada and I have so many pinks. I didn't pick up anything from the Magnetic Nudes collection and didn't use a 10% off sephora card I have. I went into sephora and mac with my gift cards in mind and didn't find a thing that interested me.   All that being said I don't know what I'm going to do for future LE releases so that I don't go overboard. I think I'll definitely try not to buy anymore permanent products from MAC though and just B2M it (since I usually just get lipsticks or fluidlines)


----------



## Kaori (Jan 5, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> All that being said I don't know what I'm going to do for future LE releases so that I don't go overboard. I think I'll definitely try not to buy anymore permanent products from MAC though and just B2M it (since I usually just get lipsticks or fluidlines)


What about making a list of products that you still don't have and need for example if you don't have any setting powder or any purple lippie, something along those lines, so you wont end up with ten pretty looking LE highlighters or ten red  LE lippies and no lipliners for example? =) Then you will know what exactly you need for your collection and what you need to limit yourself in.
  Just an idea ^^


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> First, hope it's ok that I try to be the voice of reason here; I'm genuinely trying to be helpful, not to beat you up.
> 
> With that out of the way, I'm compelled to point out that you just posted a few days ago that you were unhappy with last year's spending and that you absolutely didn't want to repeat it. Well, if you spent $2400 last year, that's an average $200 per month. You just exceeded that for January and it's the first week. If you're serious about changing, you're going to have to be tough on yourself. Did you really 'need' brushes?
> 
> ...


  I will barged in just a second, just because i think both points of view are valid and worth some moment to think about it .... and me too I do not want to offend anyone! 
  this thread is low-buy, but everyone is here for different reasons to achieve one goal save money (yah it all end up with money isn't it!  )  I said both points are valid ... the first one is I had extra cash in my budget this week to spend and I achieve my goal for this week which is to stay within my budget.  And you have Audrey and myself who might be here for a different reason which is for my case lowering my credit card balance ... so if I had extra money this week and didn't pay my credit card with it, it would have been failing my goal and the reason why i'm on a low buy.
  So for some an action will be ok within there goal set by themselfs and for some it will be an epic failed.  
  I do not want to sound like an enabler and bravo Audrey to be the voice of reason here in this case but I feel the people in this forum should have  a precise goal they need to meet this year, some will be to save for vacations, others because a baby, wedding, new car, new house etc, are planned this year, because if it is just to buy ''less''  it might not be enough to help you reach your goal.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes buying less means its going to be different from person to person some people buy everything in every collection I don't I may skip two or three collections then buy big the next one I'm not judging if u can cut down on buying that's a plus in my book


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 5, 2014)

Kaori said:


> What about making a list of products that you still don't have and need for example if you don't have any setting powder or any purple lippie, something along those lines, so you wont end up with ten pretty looking LE highlighters or ten red  LE lippies and no lipliners for example? =) Then you will know what exactly you need for your collection and what you need to limit yourself in. Just an idea ^^


  Yes that is a good idea! Thanks! For example think I could cut back on hot pink lipstick and maybe get something different next time so maybe I'll try that way


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 5, 2014)

I just cancel an order i've made a few days ago for some discounted illamasqua items that i surely didn't need and i decided not to pay a crazy amount  of money on the Laura mercier artist palette on ebay.i have VERY similar eyeshadows and i found Inglot dupes for the ones i don't have.I'm proud of myself!

  One of my goals for this year is not to buy more lip products and foundations,i have too many and i'm afraid they'll go bad.I have two things on my 2014 list and they're both perm(Naked 3 and too faced chocolate bar),so i don't want to get them right away.I think i'll leave a substantial amount of time between my purchases so i have time to truly enjoy the products i'm getting and still have something to expect, rather than going on a binge and getting 5134 products at once.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *VAL4M* 


*I feel the people in this forum should have  a precise goal they need to meet this year, some will be to save for vacations, others because a baby, wedding, new car, new house etc, are planned this year, because if it is just to buy ''less''  it might not be enough to help you reach your goal.*

  I totally agree with you - having a specific goal is really important because it's tangible and measurable. Maybe you want to reduce your credit card balance by $1500 this year ($125 a month after paying interest charges). Maybe you want to save $3000 towards a trip, wedding, whatever. Maybe you want to buy no more than X items all year, or buy no more than 3 items per collection or spend a maximum of $75 dollars a month on makeup. Our goals are personal and tailored to our own situations.

  I've had the best success meeting goals in my life (losing weight, paying off debt, saving for a big purchase, etc.) when I set a goal and tracked my progress over time. I'm a visual person and a bit of a numbers geek so spreadsheets and charts are helpful to me. Others may prefer to use pictures, limit a collection by size or do something completely different...it doesn't matter how we track out successes and slips, so long as we do.

  Most of us can easily rationalize why it would be ok to buy more, or break our own rules this time, etc. It's really hard to break old habits; if it wasn't we wouldn't need a thread like this. I shared my goals because I knew it would help me stay honest. Clearly I've let things get out of hand over the last couple of years; having the support and encouragement of people who get it is really helpful to me.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> First, hope it's ok that I try to be the voice of reason here; I'm genuinely trying to be helpful, not to beat you up.  With that out of the way, I'm compelled to point out that you just posted a few days ago that you were unhappy with last year's spending and that you absolutely didn't want to repeat it. Well, if you spent $2400 last year, that's an average $200 per month. You just exceeded that for January and it's the first week. If you're serious about changing, you're going to have to be tough on yourself. Did you really 'need' brushes?   I don't think winning money cancels out a haul; it might finance it, but it's still money spent on makeup that you seem to want to use differently this year. Don't let yourself off the hook this easily; why were the brushes, liner and P&P ok? You were talking about skipping Maleficent because you felt that you had already bought too much.  It's early in the year, and you can absolutely meet your goal of spending less but not without changing your patterns; that's the hard part. Do you know what prompts you to buy? Does it happen when you're bored? Unhappy?  If these haven't shipped, it may not be too late to cancel the order.   Again, I just want to see you meet your goals; I'm not trying to cause offence.


  No, no offence taken at all! I'm glad somebody called me out! Thank you! I was actually coming back to report that I cancelled the order. It wasn't worth getting those items now. Plus, it will give me more time to do brush research. If I go in the store and buy one when I'm ready, then I know I won't be tempted by other things. Online shopping makes it too easy to get out of line. Please continue to call me out on things. I need that tough love.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 5, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Please continue to call me out on things. I need that tough love.


  I'm so glad you cancelled - it seemed really important to you to spend less. It really is too easy to just toss another item or three into an online cart. It sounds like most of what you were getting were perm items. If so, you can slowly add the brushes you want and still stay on a budget you're comfortable with. 

  I'm glad you're not offended - please do the same for me if you see me slip!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 5, 2014)

@Ajigglin :stars: girl, good for you! :stars:


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Please continue to call me out on things. I need that tough love.


  Im not enabling but if you really need brushes, I say go for the longer investment and go straight to the source that makes MAC brushes, Hakuhodo , you'll need to do more extensive research some of their lines are more pricey but their basic and j series are comparable to mac and NARs pricing and far superior quality for your money! theres a thread here but I highly encourage researching more about them becuz theyre only sold online and trade shows. It will help you plan your brush purchases better anyways and youll keep and treasure that brush for life ! lol


----------



## singer82 (Jan 6, 2014)

So proud of myself! I went ahead n passed on the polish. With malificent n fantasy flowers coming I'd rather leave a spot for something from that.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 6, 2014)

So I finally got my Punk Couture pre order from nordies and i tried all the dark lippies and im convinced i can seldomly wear black or near black lipsticks so i unsubbed to the melt, not buying it, and im not buying lipsticks either , maybe if its nothing close to my collection, and i dont mean diff finish, i mean straight up different color which i have to be strong.

  I also got my Riri Hears MAC holiday, my GA foundations from their F&F sale that i didnt need! I finally and my Sephora gift card purchases that i got another foundation well the LM mineral powder and finally my first order of Magnetic Nude all that i bought btw back friday and xmas which isnt even a month! 

  I need to harsh on myself, im taking this a month at a time but no makeup purchases anymore for month of Jan becasue Nov, Dec were sickening and Ima try to stick to the 3/mo but if i dont but that month then i just dont buy, none of this roll over shit! This aint AT&T!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Urban decay should have 20% friends and family sale in february like they did last year and they have it in stock =) Or sephora has 15% off in april if you want to wait.


  Thank you for the advice! Unfortunately, UD and Sephora don't ship to Germany, so I have to order it elsewhere.  At least I talked myself out of ordering At Dusk. It's a nice colour and great texture but it's not unique. I bet there are plenty of similar colours.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kaori* 




Nice! now the earlier LM haul feels much better, doesn't it? xD
I so far don't think the nars final cut collection is any special, all the colors look so pale  and I have enough pink blushes. I wonder if they will make the lip colors permanent though, I don't think they really have purples in their regular collection, so they could.
 
I have same issues with my cheeks! I can't use BHA on cheeks because it dries it out, can't use anything with 'acid', for example I have deluxe samples of the expensive algenist creams with alguronic acid and they made it sooo much worse just when the eczema almost disappeared (I felt adventurous, bad me...) =.= I guess I shall use them up on my legs instead of throwing them out <.<; And my eczema also hates most natural stuff, like those with aloe and cucumber or any fragrant oils, and sometimes it just hates something for no reason at all lol But luckily I was able to find certain paulas choice products that work fine, so the eczema is slowly disappearing  But it's real pain in butt to have to use different products for Tzone and for cheeks *sigh*



  I am definately trying to hold off, my goal I think is to try to only buy 12 items this year, no lip products and no more foundations until I have used up at least 2. I am trying to no buy just for January to re-discover stuff I already have in my collection!  My ezcema is really playing up at the moment, I think its the constant moving between hot and cold environments that is my major trigger, its warm in orders then I go outside etc.  My current fix/coping mechanism is to use my emma hardie which is HG to cleanse and then for the last week after I have cleansed I have been applying it again neat to my face as a moisturiser. I only use about a 5p piece size dollap but my skin is loving the moisture boost and has drunk it up within 5 minutes. I then apply a moisturising toner spray and seal with a barrier repair cream, ususally LRP cicaplast balm.  Its seems to be helping to nourish and restore my skin, without making it sting or itch.  It also made be re-discover items in my stash. As it is red my light formula foundations don't offer enough coverage, but equally it is very dry, like scale city! so my full coverage formulas cover the redness but leave really obvious scale patches that look worse.   Yesterday I was playing in my stash and I re-discovered my Dr Jart Regenerating BB cream. Perfect full coverage which hides the redness, but equally it is really nourishing and creamy and smooths over the rough patches, hiding and disguising not clinging! I was very happy!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 6, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> @Ajigglin :stars: girl, good for you! :stars:


  Lol! Thanks.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't have an easy way to add up my total spend for last year, but as a rough and ready calculation I know that (excluding brushes) I bought 90 items from Mac! Yes, 90. At an average of say £17 each that is over £1,500. Probably around another £500 on other brands (that's a complete guesstimate, could be too high but when a Dior palette costs £33+ and I have 4...)  So let's say for argument's sake that my figure was £2,000 (about $3000).   Money isn't really a motivator for me per se. Not that I have an unlimited amount mind, but I do at least only spend what I already have (no credit) and we have separate budgets for vacations etc. If I wasn't spending on makeup, I'd be spending on scrapbooking items, or cross stitch or knitting supplies, or something else equally 'frivolous'. I have a craft room full of scrapbook supplies in particular, so I slowed down on buying those, and just transferred the shopping addiction to makeup!   I can't think of anything in particular I want to do with the money I save, but in addition to the item limits I've set, I think I will aim to keep my total spend for the year to no more than £1,000 - that is half my estimated 2013 spend.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm not really sure what my specific goal is.

  I don't need a limit on collections because I have no trouble skipping them entirely.

  Money is not an issue, I only pay cash.

  I do want to lower my purchase from last year (36 products) so maybe something along those lines.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

I just came back from the drugstore and I only bought another mascara (the one I bought the other day is rubbish but I'll use it up) and a lash curler. I must have lost mine months ago. The total was 4,40€, which is okay but according to my list I've already spent 100€ this month and it's only the 6th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd say 'No more makeup for me in January' but I swatched the L'Oréal Priveé collection and I liked 4 out of 5 lipsticks. They're ~10€ each. I don't know. Maybe next month or in March. Or maybe I can get someone to buy one for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're permanent (I hope) so at least I don't have to hurry.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> At least I talked myself out of ordering At Dusk. It's a nice colour and great texture but it's not unique. I bet there are plenty of similar colours.


  At Dusk is pretty, but I really need to build it up to show on me and I'm about NC20-25. I'm someone who really likes subtle blush (my current faves are NARS Douceur, MAC A Perfect Cheek and Launch Away) even I'd have liked just a bit more pigmentation.

  It's skippable; I doubt it's changed much from the first launch.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I just came back from the drugstore and I only bought another mascara (the one I bought the other day is rubbish but I'll use it up) and a lash curler. I must have lost mine months ago. The total was 4,40€, which is okay but according to my list I've already spent 100€ this month and it's only the 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you dont want to spend anymore in January or right now and they are permanent may treat yourself to one every month or every few months just to pace yourself or see if you have any dupes. Youre right, you dont have to hurry, good luck! =)


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> If you dont want to spend anymore in January or right now and they are permanent may treat yourself to one every month or every few months just to pace yourself or see if you have any dupes. Youre right, you dont have to hurry, good luck! =)


  Thank you for your support, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm happy I skipped At Dusk because I've got a few blushes that are quite similar. And as I have mentioned in this thread before: it takes effort to see slight differences between blushes on the cheeks. Dame and Crew (from the Hey, Sailor! collection) do look very, very similar on my cheeks. I doubt anyone but me could see the difference.
And yes, I think buying one lipstick every month or every few months is a good idea. That's a good pace and I don't spend 50€ at once.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Thank you for your support, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're so right. I have MAC A Perfect Cheek, Blushbaby, Prism and NARS Douceur. How many of these neutral blush do I actually NEED? One - Douceur. I actually hit pan on that one in about 18 months. _Maybe_ two if I want to have the slighter pinker tone - A Perfect Cheek. I force myself to use Blushbaby and Prism (both of which are lovely, I just don't like them quite as much as the first two) but if they were gone I would never miss them.

  Let's not talk about my corals. There's a reason I won't buy more blush. I did make an exception for NARS Daydream because I loved it so much, but I don't want to do that very often; it needs to be a really special colour that's insanely flattering for me to consider that.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jan 6, 2014)

Happy 2014! How's that low-buy going for you ladies? I was able to resist the temptations  of new collections at Ulta and just pick up what I needed (replacements to my Paul Mitchell gel and Benefit mascara). I also bought 2 EDSFs from MAC Magnetic nude but have decided to sell or send them back as I truly don't need them. Gotta keep up with the good resolutions this year.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

So I made my first makeup purchase of the year.. Morning Rose. I put it on and thought it's a nice change for me cause I don't have anything like it. My coworker says it looks pretty good but I'm second guessing it because I feel like I look bad today and now I feel slightly guilty. I don't know what to do


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> So I made my first makeup purchase of the year.. Morning Rose. I put it on and thought it's a nice change for me cause I don't haven't anything like it. My coworker says it looks pretty good but I'm second guessing it because I feel like I look bad today and now I feel slightly guilty. I don't know what to do


  I bought it too and really like it. Why are you feeling guilty? Did you want to skip January entirely, do you have something similar, or do you just not like it?


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I bought it too and really like it. Why are you feeling guilty? Did you want to skip January entirely, do you have something similar, or do you just not like it?


 No specific reason I guess, I like that I have nothing really that is similar, I just feel ugly today so I'm second guessing it and people are always saying I have too many lipsticks (but I've decide to only get LE). I guess another reason is that I originally had it on a possible to buy list but then I didn't end up trying it and skipped it and I felt good for skipping the whole MN collection


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> No specific reason I guess, I like that I have nothing really that is similar, I just feel ugly today so I'm second guessing it and people are always saying I have too many lipsticks (but I've decide to only get LE). I guess another reason is that I originally had it on a possible to buy list but then I didn't end up trying it and skipped it and I felt good for skipping the whole MN collection


  If you're having a blah day, maybe wait until you're feeling better before deciding whether you really like it or not. I don't remember what you set your goal at, but buying one lipstick from the collection doesn't seem too bad. It's a reasonable haul, unless you need the money for something else or are on a complete no buy.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> If you're having a blah day, maybe wait until you're feeling better before deciding whether you really like it or not. I don't remember what you set your goal at, but buying one lipstick from the collection doesn't seem too bad. It's a reasonable haul, unless you need the money for something else or are on a complete no buy.


 Good suggestion, I'm judging it based on my opinion on how I look today and not the lipstick itself, I think on a regular day I'd like it more. I don't have a very specific goal in mind aside from cutting our drugstore products and mostly just buying LE mac products


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2014)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Happy 2014! How's that low-buy going for you ladies? I was able to resist the temptations  of new collections at Ulta and just pick up what I needed (replacements to my Paul Mitchell gel and Benefit mascara). I also bought 2 EDSFs from MAC Magnetic nude but have decided to sell or send them back as I truly don't need them. Gotta keep up with the good resolutions this year.


  I've done pretty good so far! I've still managed to stick to my guns and skip Magnetic Nudes and Huggables and haven't bought any MAC since PC. I do plan on snagging some more Pixie Dust polishes during the Zoya promo, but that's about it until probably Maleficent for me. (Minus staples of course)


----------



## lyseD (Jan 6, 2014)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Happy 2014! How's that low-buy going for you ladies? I was able to resist the temptations  of new collections at Ulta and just pick up what I needed (replacements to my Paul Mitchell gel and Benefit mascara). I also bought 2 EDSFs from MAC Magnetic nude but have decided to sell or send them back as I truly don't need them. Gotta keep up with the good resolutions this year.
> I've done pretty good so far! I've still managed to stick to my guns and skip Magnetic Nudes and Huggables and haven't bought any MAC since PC. I do plan on snagging some more Pixie Dust polishes during the Zoya promo, but that's about it until probably Maleficent for me. (Minus staples of course)


Are the pixie dusts rough to the touch? I've been curious to try one or two.

  Thanks


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Are the pixie dusts rough to the touch? I've been curious to try one or two.  Thanks


 They do have a bit of a rough texture to them, not horribly so though. I guess they kinda feel like an emery board where it's kinda rough but not in an extremely rough way. They dry pretty quickly and I can usually go a little over a week before it'll start to chip. Hope that helps.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Over a week sounds great. I had a shellac manicure over the holidays and really liked that it never chipped but I got tired of the colour pretty fast and it was a chore getting it all off.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Over a week sounds great. I had a shellac manicure over the holidays and really liked that it never chipped but I got tired of the colour pretty fast and it was a chore getting it all off.


They do take a little work to get off but not like you're sitting there half an hour and only have one hand done.Lol. I have the red one (chyna) and it looks like Dorothy's ruby slippers!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

Just curious if I got back to MAC tomorrow to return the unused lipstick then what? It gets tossed?


----------



## lyseD (Jan 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > Over a week sounds great. I had a shellac manicure over the holidays and really liked that it never chipped but I got tired of the colour pretty fast and it was a chore getting it all off.
> ...


Just looked up chyna -- gorgeous.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Just curious if I got back to MAC tomorrow to return the unused lipstick then what? It gets tossed?


I think so. If it's a sold out color, you could sell it in the sale/swap thread.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I think so. If it's a sold out color, you could sell it in the sale/swap thread.


  Yeah good suggestion, it is from magnetic nudes so maybe I can swap or somethin


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jan 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've done pretty good so far! I've still managed to stick to my guns and skip Magnetic Nudes and Huggables and haven't bought any MAC since PC. I do plan on snagging some more Pixie Dust polishes during the Zoya promo, but that's about it until probably Maleficent for me. (Minus staples of course)


   Yay to staying disciplined. The MN colors are really pretty so kudos for skipping.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've done pretty good so far! I've still managed to stick to my guns and skip Magnetic Nudes and Huggables and haven't bought any MAC since PC. I do plan on snagging some more Pixie Dust polishes during the Zoya promo, but that's about it until probably Maleficent for me. (Minus staples of course)
> WooooHooooooo! Go YOU!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *thefbomb*
> ...


  Yes, it will. So if it's LE, maybe try to sell or swap it. HOWEVER, if that's not an option for you or if you can't... return it anyways. I know most people get upset about returning products just to be destroyed and I think it's good to try to find it a home so that doesn't happen BUT makeup companies mark these products up at a ridiculous percent. So, they can afford a certain amount of loss. And those return policies are there for a reason.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Glad you stuck to your guns!! Good Job!  Sounds like you're doing a great job so far... I agree that you should analyze what your stash is lacking and try to focus your purchases on ONLY those things. Just because something is LE doesn't mean that's a reason to buy it. As a matter of fact, most of the time you can safely skip and find something in the perm line later that will satisfy your desire. So don't get too overwhelmed with the LE collections.... that's how a lot of us ended up where we are with our over-capacity collections!  That's awesome that you cancelled the order! No reason to get off track when you know what you need to do!! You can count on us to keep you honest... and we'll need it from you too!!  YAYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyy! Very smart decision!   That's really great that you have been able to keep yourself on track! Definitely don't hesitate to send back those EDSF if they didn't work for you...   I skipped MR and was originally going to get it. It looked like a very pretty everyday type color that I'd get a lot of use out of, but I have another shade that seemed like a dupe so I forced myself to skip. Don't let one bad day make you second guess. I agree with Audrey to try it again when you're feeling better. Make the decision when you are feeling more yourself.  Don't feel guilty for getting something that you like and need in your stash. But, if you end up not liking it, don't think twice about swapping or selling in the Clearance Bin or returning if you have to.   WooooHooooooo! Go YOU!  Yes, it will. So if it's LE, maybe try to sell or swap it. HOWEVER, if that's not an option for you or if you can't... return it anyways. I know most people get upset about returning products just to be destroyed and I think it's good to try to find it a home so that doesn't happen BUT makeup companies mark these products up at a ridiculous percent. So, they can afford a certain amount of loss. And those return policies are there for a reason.


 Ah that makes me feel better, thank you!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm not really sure what my specific goal is.  I don't need a limit on collections because I have no trouble skipping them entirely.  Money is not an issue, I only pay cash.  I do want to lower my purchase from last year (36 products) so maybe something along those lines.





VAL4M said:


> I feel the people in this forum should have  a precise goal they need to meet this year, some will be to save for vacations, others because a baby, wedding, new car, new house etc, are planned this year, because if it is just to buy ''less''  it might not be enough to help you reach your goal.


  For me, buying less makeup IS a precise goal. Because it means I have to use what I've already got. Because it means I have to put more thought into the makeup I do want to purchase. Because it also means I can use that money I didn't spend on makeup for other things I want or need (or even just transfer it to a savings account, or donate to something).


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

Decided to list the lipstick I bought on a site similar to craigslist called kijiji, I guess I'll wait and see if there's any action but it just seems so much easier to return it


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

I've decided to shop my stash especially for blushes that get ignored. In another post, I  posted a picture of a few blushes, I swatched and realized how I totally neglect a ton of blushes.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 6, 2014)

I didn't get my cancellation email, so I logged on MAC to check it out, and it says my order has shipped! This is despite my emailing and calling and being reassured it would be cancelled. I don't understand that. I wrote to MAC to complain, and the response was to reject the package at the door. Has anyone done this? Should I use the return label instead or return it all to the store? Which is the most efficient?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I wrote to MAC to complain, and the response was to reject the package at the door. Has anyone done this? Should I use the return label instead or return it all to the store? Which is the most efficient?


  Oh No! 

  In Canada you can't return it to the store - you have to ship it back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not sure about refusing the order, but I've had luck mailing it back and getting a refund. The only shitty part is that you have to pay for the return shipping, whereas if you refuse it you probably don't I'm guessing?


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I wrote to MAC to complain, and the response was to reject the package at the door. Has anyone done this? Should I use the return label instead or return it all to the store? Which is the most efficient?


  Write RETURN TO SENDER all over the box, front sides, bottom. If you are home when the ups guy drops it off, see if you can do it right then and there and he can take it back with him. If you don't open it, that is better than opening and doing the return slips, then they are more likely to eat the shipping charges over taking it from your payment because it was their error, just make sure to call mac also and have them notate it on your order that you did that. Hope that helps.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Oh No!   In Canada you can't return it to the store - you have to ship it back.  :thud:   I'm not sure about refusing the order, but I've had luck mailing it back and getting a refund. The only shitty part is that you have to pay for the return shipping, whereas if you refuse it you probably don't I'm guessing?


  Since you spoke about Canadian returns.., if I purchase something in store I can return it to the same store though right?  Just not stuff ordered online?


----------



## moonzie (Jan 6, 2014)

I needed to go to the mall today to try on clothes to see what I think would look best for my graduate school interviews that are coming up. Unfortunately, I got a little bummed out since my dress size has gone up significantly in the past few years, but I was able to remind myself that my body is malleable and doesn't have to stay the way it is right now forever. Lately, when I've been feeling horribly about my body, I've turned to makeup to briefly cheer me up since I'd get stressed thinking about all the things I need to do to get back into shape (I used to be in great shape a few years ago and now not so much!). I stopped by the MAC store and the counter at Nordstrom to look at the huggable lip colors that were in stock, and I swatched all the pinks and corals that looked good to me. As great as they looked, I thought about all the colors I already own that are pretty much exactly the same, and I decided that I didn't feel like wasting my money on colors that I can easily duplicate from my stash. Instead, I bought the two things I planned to buy to restock my basic skincare items, and then I spent my Sephora gift card on a super fun Ciate nail kit since my boyfriend gave me the card for Christmas. He's all about trying new things, so I decided to get something interesting rather than getting a lip liner or yet another perfect nude lipstick to add to my practically self-replicating collection. 

  Honestly, it feels great to say no to caving for once and actually inject some freaking reason into my purchases. I know I'll feel even better tomorrow, and I'll probably be even more excited to go to the gym this week because of this! 

  It's great to read about all of you weighing the pros and cons of buying something new, and it really does help me do the same for myself. This thread passed my mind when I was debating whether I wanted to buy the huggable lip colors or not, and it definitely pushed me to think hard about how much I wanted a familiar color in a new formula. Keep at it, guys!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Since you spoke about Canadian returns.., if I purchase something in store I can return it to the same store though right? Just not stuff ordered online?


  Yes, you can return something that you bought - I think you have between 2 weeks to 30 days?  I just returned Nightmoth lip liner back to the store.  

  If you ordered online though, it has to go back to the warehouse where it came from


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Yes, you can return something that you bought - I think you have between 2 weeks to 30 days?  I just returned Nightmoth lip liner back to the store.    If you ordered online though, it has to go back to the warehouse where it came from


  Perfect! Thanks hun!  I debated returning nightmoth as well but I like having it for Hautecore so I guess I'll keep it around


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 7, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I debates returning nightmoth as well but I like having it for Hautecore so I guess I'll keep it around


  I tried Nightmoth w/PC and it made PC look black!  It was crazy. Def. didn't suit my skin tone at all, so back it went (kept PC and used w/Heroine liner - woweeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 7, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I tried Nightmoth w/PC and it made PC look black!  It was crazy. Def. didn't suit my skin tone at all, so back it went (kept PC and used w/Heroine liner - woweeee :eyelove: ).


 Ooh I never thought of that mix. I heard so much about it so I think I fell into the nightmoth hype but with instigator and hc there's like a little halo near the inside of my lips where the colour doesn't catch so I'm gonna try to use it that way but yeah mostly I just fell into the hype and it was my first MAC lipliner


----------



## Deneb (Jan 7, 2014)

First purchase of the year: 67€. I got It's Physical fluidline, Superb Edsf and You've got it Csg (this one is an extra but it's ok because I have finished my Deelight Csg).  Since I don't know yet which collection is going out in February, I am planning on checking out Pleasure Model, Silver Dawn and the nude lipstick (Close Contact I guess) irl and if I like them and if they are not sold out by that time, lol, I might get them.  I think it's pretty good if I spend between 50 and 100€ per month on make up. I am not including skincare. I should stay closer to 50€ though lol !!! That would already be 600€/year.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 7, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I don't have an easy way to add up my total spend for last year, but as a rough and ready calculation I know that (excluding brushes) I bought 90 items from Mac! Yes, 90. At an average of say £17 each that is over £1,500. Probably around another £500 on other brands (that's a complete guesstimate, could be too high but when a Dior palette costs £33+ and I have 4...)  So let's say for argument's sake that my figure was £2,000 (about $3000).   Money isn't really a motivator for me per se. Not that I have an unlimited amount mind, but I do at least only spend what I already have (no credit) and we have separate budgets for vacations etc. If I wasn't spending on makeup, I'd be spending on scrapbooking items, or cross stitch or knitting supplies, or something else equally 'frivolous'. I have a craft room full of scrapbook supplies in particular, so I slowed down on buying those, and just transferred the shopping addiction to makeup!   I can't think of anything in particular I want to do with the money I save, but in addition to the item limits I've set, I think I will aim to keep my total spend for the year to no more than £1,000 - that is half my estimated 2013 spend.


  Maybe you could invest the money you save/put it into a retirement or rainy day fund so you have a concrete sense of how much money accumulates if you cut down on your 2013 spend.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 7, 2014)

huh I only read pg 1 because hola you guys have been chatty.  I have been on a serious low buy for about 6 months now.  Ever since the by request collection peeved me off with the continued ability to vote past cut off time.  I am waiting to see if they really honor the cut off time before buying anything from the Estee Lauder brands.

  Because of this I have been avoiding Specktra and it's many temptations.  I cannot covet what I do not see right?  I have purchased one Chanel lipstick from spring collection and two Chanel nail polishes plus some of the Dior holiday {one nail polish two lipsticks} so basically one item a month is what it averaged  out to.  I do kick myself over the hourglass holiday trio but I do have several powders and am contemplating the nail polishes from Bourdoin collection {I want the reds from set not the purple or whatever the 4th is} plus the 4 free standing.  The fact that I want so many of them is what has kept me from buying any.

   I find that my inability to narrow down sometimes means I buy nothing.... that sounds weird but honestly if I cannot pick a couple of things I really want then I figure it is the lure of the collection instead of a love of a color at work

  YaY a thread I can  hang in for a while

  PS if the by request does bring out my Glam I am buying like  a dozen of them.  And I will buy hoop for my daughter and Pink Poodle to see what the fuss was about.  I will be team everything and most definitely make room in my freezer for a lifetime of glam.  Just putting that out there.  If they don't come out with that line up well I will still stock up on Glam since I refuse to cut off my nose to spite my face but I will be done with EL for good otherwise.  I have been quite happy in Chanel, Dior and Lancome land tyvm


----------



## Deneb (Jan 7, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I find that my inability to narrow down sometimes means I buy nothing.... that sounds weird but honestly if I cannot pick a couple of things I really want then I figure it is the lure of the collection instead of a love of a color at work


  I understand you. I often feel this way, especially with the mineralize collections. I love everything but buy nothing.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 7, 2014)

Good news! Looks like MAC has intercepted the package and put in a return to sender request. I may not have the headache of trying to return the package.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 7, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone!  I took a break from all the makeup boards as a way to jump start my low buy.  I have 466 unread posts in this thread, I think I'll just start here lol!!!

  I haven't done as well as I hoped I would by now, but it could be worse.  I've bought a few new skin care items but since I'm really trying to nail down a good skin care routine I'm going to give myself a pass on those. 

  I finally found some of those new matte Maybelline color tattoos and bought the Just Beige and Nude Pink.  I also got that Maybelline Face Studio Master Hi-light Blush in Mauve.  It's meh.  It's VERY pigmented and dark but it can be blended out and softened.  However the pretty gold shimmer disappears after it's blended.  That's what I get for a stupid impulse buy!!

  I placed my first MAC order of 2014 and I got...  the Huggable Lipcolour in Love Beam and the EDSF in Fairly Precious.  Out of all the recent new collections I've only gotten one item from two of them.  I'm pretty proud of myself on that front. 

  I also bought bu's of Crystal, Seedy Pearl, P&P Vibrancy Eye and P&P Line Filler because I use those in my kit and they have been dc'd.  WWWHHHYYYY MAC?????

  So that first order came out to about $100.00 because of my discount and a $25.00 gift card that I had.  Half of me is thinking eeeek $100.00 and the other half is like, ok, most of that is for my kit and I've still done well with the new collections. 

  I'm slowly purging but I have a hell of a time selling things.  I feel like my prices are good but I guess I just don't let go of those "must have" items.  Sigh.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 7, 2014)

I miss the days when I hardly came to this forum, didn't keep up with MAC, and only bought what I needed.  I really don't think I could ever go back to that unless life gets extremely busy. But, even when I'm busy, I manage to still find time for makeup.  I have more makeup than I will every use up and I'm ready to slow it down and go back to buying only what I need with the occasional love and can't live without product.  I'm a lipstick whore so when a great lipstick comes out and it's something I know I will wear, I will buy it. What I hope to stay away from buying is blush, eyeshadows, and MSFs.  I have also been on a foundation kick lately so I plan to use what I have and not buy anything new as well.  Same goes for nailpolish.  That is one area I'm a collector and it needs to stop.  It does not help that I'm a color girl...love color!  I'm like a kid in a candy store when I see all the pretty bottles of color!! LOL! Anyway, a low-buy will be good for me.  I don't want to stick a number on it because I think that will just open me up for failure.  Instead, I plan to take this one day at a time, one MAC collection at a time.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 7, 2014)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I miss the days when I hardly came to this forum, didn't keep up with MAC, and only bought what I needed.  I really don't think I could ever go back to that unless life gets extremely busy. But, even when I'm busy, I manage to still find time for makeup.  I have more makeup than I will every use up and I'm ready to slow it down and go back to buying only what I need with the occasional love and can't live without product.  I'm a lipstick whore so when a great lipstick comes out and it's something I know I will wear, I will buy it. What I hope to stay away from buying is blush, eyeshadows, and MSFs.  I have also been on a foundation kick lately so I plan to use what I have and not buy anything new as well.  Same goes for nailpolish.  That is one area I'm a collector and it needs to stop.  It does not help that I'm a color girl...love color!  I'm like a kid in a candy store when I see all the pretty bottles of color!! LOL! Anyway, a low-buy will be good for me.  I don't want to stick a number on it because I think that will just open me up for failure.  Instead, I plan to take this one day at a time, one MAC collection at a time.


  im so with you, ive become so crazy! I remember when a year and a half ago I started dating my current bf and hardly wore makeup! its taking over now!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm extremly frustrated right now. No shop that ships to Germany has got the Naked 3 in stock. I've been stalking the shops for about a week now and nothing has happened. That really pisses me off and I could throw a tantrum right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know this is off topic but I had to let it out because I thought about buying something else instead of waiting for the palette to be in stock again and that would have been super unnecessary and a total waste of money.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 7, 2014)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I miss the days when I hardly came to this forum, didn't keep up with MAC, and only bought what I needed.


  I've always had more makeup than I needed, but nothing like I do now.  I remember years ago I went to MAC with a friend to shop for foundation.  The Barbie collection was out and I though, oh that's cute but I don't need any of it.  OMG if that came out again I'd be all over it!!!  I'm trying hard to get back to that mentality.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 7, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I've always had more makeup than I needed, but nothing like I do now.  I remember years ago I went to MAC with a friend to shop for foundation.  The Barbie collection was out and I though, oh that's cute but I don't need any of it.  OMG if that came out again I'd be all over it!!!  I'm trying hard to get back to that mentality.


  I know exactly what you mean! I happened to pick up one of the Diana Ross lipsticks and didn't even realize it was anything special at the time! I REALLY and TRULY only bought it because I really liked the color and wore it down to a nub! We have to make ourselves think more rationally about LE products and stop seeing that "LE" tag as a green light to go crazy over stuff that may not be that necessary! 
  Another good example is Superb... I have it, I like it, but I could live without it. And look how it's not even sold out now! People lost their minds trying to track that down before! So, the thing to learn is... just because there's hype doesn't mean it's a must have. Superb is a nice, ok highlighter. Soft & Gentle is just as nice. And perm. We need to tell ourselves to RELAX! HeeHee
  I know we can do this girl!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 7, 2014)

I was starting to lose my resolve and ALMOST bought SD from MN! BUT I resisted! I do not need that shadow! AT ALL! 
  Just needed to state this so I would be accountable!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was starting to lose my resolve and ALMOST bought SD from MN! BUT I resisted! I do not need that shadow! AT ALL!
> Just needed to state this so I would be accountable!


  Good for you, Pixie!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 7, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> im so with you, ive become so crazy! I remember when a year and a half ago I started dating my current bf and hardly wore makeup! its taking over now!


  I had never been that wear makeup everyday girl.  I would wear it on special occasions or when going out, which some weeks was still 4 or 5 times a week. Fast forward to August 2012 when I realized I had fallen for the cute guy at work, I have this stuff on my face all the time.  And it's not like he hasn't seen me without makeup a million times. So, I use what I have but because I use it more now, I'm more aware of just how much I have and that I don't need it all.  For the life of me, I'm not sure how it got so out of control but I think MAC releasing new stuff almost every month did not help.  Now, that I'm thinking about it, it seems I have always had a vice whether it be shoes, boots, handbags, ribbon, nailpolish, makeup.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 7, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I've always had more makeup than I needed, but nothing like I do now.  I remember years ago I went to MAC with a friend to shop for foundation.  The Barbie collection was out and I though, *oh that's cute but I don't need any of it*.  OMG if that came out again I'd be all over it!!!  I'm trying hard to get back to that mentality.


  I remember when I use to do that! I miss those days!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2014)

I was able to sell something I wanted to get rid of for the longest time on ebay, so I allowed myself to order a brush for that money.
  Also I think I talked myself out of the Nars blush I wanted, the latest swatches of it don't look as nice, so that's good.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 7, 2014)

I went to Target today, and instead of buying everything new from the drugstore lines, I told myself ahead of time I could choose 1 item, so I bought NYX blush in Terra Cotta. I've been lusting over NARS Luster for months and this is supposed to be a close dupe, so I'm really happy with my choice. I don't have anything remotely like it. I like that it is unique to my collection and an inexpensive option for something I've wanted for a long time.  My beauty purchases of 2014: Nivea Lip Butter $1.99 NYC nail polish Grand Central Station (to use as a top coat instead of Seche Vite) $1.72 Jumbo bottle of polish remover $2.59 NYX blush $4.99  Next up is the Clinique Cleansing Balm. It's 28.50, so it's gonna have to wait until later in the month.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 7, 2014)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I had never been that wear makeup everyday girl.  I would wear it on special occasions or when going out, which some weeks was still 4 or 5 times a week. Fast forward to August 2012 when I realized I had fallen for the cute guy at work, I have this stuff on my face all the time.  And it's not like he hasn't seen me without makeup a million times. So, I use what I have but because I use it more now, I'm more aware of just how much I have and that I don't need it all.  For the life of me, I'm not sure how it got so out of control but I think MAC releasing new stuff almost every month did not help.  Now, that I'm thinking about it, it seems I have always had a vice whether it be shoes, boots, handbags, ribbon, nailpolish, makeup.


  Oh MAC definitely doesn't give us a break with these collections! Plus I feel like makeup is hugely popular and always getting more popular thanks to YouTube, Instagram, etc. so you see and hear about stuff so much. I'm in the same boat, first it was earrings then bows and then lipsticks an who knows what else in between


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 7, 2014)

I returned the product I bought yesterday so my total amount spent on makeup this year so far is back to 0 and i feel relieved   I went to IMATS in November and went crazy abit at mac since I was saving 20% off and bought about 9-10 things (lipsticks and 1 f/l) for about $140 and since then I picked up all the PC lipsticks, 2 of the riri lippies, flat out fab and heroine so I've bought so much in a short time I need to slow down!  All that being said I will purchase a few things from the upcoming collections but I'm almost done 1 of my lippies woo


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm going to track all my makeup buys including drugstore in the Notes app in my iPhone, and keep a running tally. Just like Weight Watchers!


----------



## kanne (Jan 7, 2014)

I did not set foot near the MAC counter today. I am avoiding Magnetic Nude. 

  I went to pick up my Chanel foundation and did buy Taboo though. I have been meaning to get it, and I pretty much exclusively wear dark nail polish, so I know it will get some use! I'm also putting Rose Moire on my list. My Chanel counter is not very busy, so I have plenty of time to get LE shades from them, and the girl is lovely and would get things from other counters if she didn't have them. I think the poor customer service at MAC, especially compared to what I just received at Chanel is another reason to stop me from going back there.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 7, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I'm going to track all my makeup buys including drugstore in the Notes app in my iPhone, and keep a running tally. Just like Weight Watchers!


  Good idea! Me too!


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 7, 2014)

I have been eying the hot pink lipstick from Chanel but I hate Party Parrot.  Hate it.  And worse I got all frenzied and purchased two when it was a by request.  I couldn't sell them since it is now part of the regular line-up and most people go all LE mad and ignore the GC stuff.  I think I returned them to maccosmetics.  At least I hope I did.  Really it was obnoxious.  I am afraid the Chanel will be the same.  I love pinks and fuchsias but my husband is a Red Lover and that is basically all I wear anymore {or go with nothing}  I even mentioned to him that the lack of plum colors {which were my daytime lip pies} had caused me to stop wearing much makeup.  I get up at 4 am and stay home watching my grandson so could do a full on red lip powdered face neutral eye look but it just seems so made up for changing diapers ya know?  So it tends to be pull hair up in pony and walk around schleppy.  Which is fine by me but I do miss wearing stuff and if I put stuff on I think might as well be red so again full on face.  Am I going in circles?  Yeah I am going in circles all because of that pink Chanel.  Somebody help me here.

  ps I haven't purchased any cosmetic or toiletry {my real passion is perfume and toiletries} items at all this year.  Oh my that sounds like a long time doesn't it?  _This Year  _It's been all of 7 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  pps I actually was gifted one of those six items from post above for Christmas so only purchased 5 things last year and nothing since November


----------



## kanne (Jan 7, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I have been eying the hot pink lipstick from Chanel but I hate Party Parrot.  Hate it.  And worse I got all frenzied and purchased two when it was a by request.  I couldn't sell them since it is now part of the regular line-up and most people go all LE mad and ignore the GC stuff.  I think I returned them to maccosmetics.  At least I hope I did.  Really it was obnoxious.  I am afraid the Chanel will be the same.  I love pinks and fuchsias but my husband is a Red Lover and that is basically all I wear anymore {or go with nothing}  I even mentioned to him that the lack of plum colors {which were my daytime lip pies} had caused me to stop wearing much makeup.  I get up at 4 am and stay home watching my grandson so could do a full on red lip powdered face neutral eye look but it just seems so made up for changing diapers ya know?  So it tends to be pull hair up in pony and walk around schleppy.  Which is fine by me but I do miss wearing stuff and if I put stuff on I think might as well be red so again full on face.  Am I going in circles?  Yeah I am going in circles all because of that pink Chanel.  Somebody help me here.
> 
> ps I haven't purchased any cosmetic or toiletry {my real passion is perfume and toiletries} items at all this year.  Oh my that sounds like a long time doesn't it?  _This Year  _It's been all of 7 days
> 
> ...


  Do you still have Party Parrot or did you return it? You could try applying over lipbalm with your finger if you want to make it a little less full on.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 7, 2014)

kanne said:


> Do you still have Party Parrot or did you return it? You could try applying over lipbalm with your finger if you want to make it a little less full on.





kanne said:


> Do you still have Party Parrot or did you return it? You could try applying over lipbalm with your finger if you want to make it a little less full on.


  Or put it on top of a nude lipstick to get a softer pink. You can get a lot of really nice shades by putting a very bold colour on top of a nude. I just put on Lust for Life on top of 113 Rimmel matte, and it looks like an even softer Morning Rose.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 7, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I have been eying the hot pink lipstick from Chanel but I hate Party Parrot.  Hate it.  And worse I got all frenzied and purchased two when it was a by request.  I couldn't sell them since it is now part of the regular line-up and most people go all LE mad and ignore the GC stuff.  I think I returned them to maccosmetics.  At least I hope I did.  Really it was obnoxious.  I am afraid the Chanel will be the same.  I love pinks and fuchsias but my husband is a Red Lover and that is basically all I wear anymore {or go with nothing}  I even mentioned to him that the lack of plum colors {which were my daytime lip pies} had caused me to stop wearing much makeup.  I get up at 4 am and stay home watching my grandson so could do a full on red lip powdered face neutral eye look but it just seems so made up for changing diapers ya know?  So it tends to be pull hair up in pony and walk around schleppy.  Which is fine by me but I do miss wearing stuff and if I put stuff on I think might as well be red so again full on face.  Am I going in circles?  Yeah I am going in circles all because of that pink Chanel.  Somebody help me here.
> 
> ps I haven't purchased any cosmetic or toiletry {my real passion is perfume and toiletries} items at all this year.  Oh my that sounds like a long time doesn't it?  _This Year  _It's been all of 7 days
> 
> ...


  Are you talking about Candy Yum Yum? becuz Party Parrot was never part of the By Request and it was a beautifuly matte coral, but very comparable to Impassioned. I like Chanel lippies but i always try and go on temptalia and compare in the swatch gallery see if i have anything remotley close since thats a $32 lippie. Even if youre just wearing it for home, a made up neutral look is the diffreance of felling awake and made up then you just staying at home. Mommies need taking care of too! So my all means I think you should be okay with dressing for yourself! Feel better!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 7, 2014)

Since we all have large (or largish) stashes already, maybe we should also use this as a challenge to get creative with what we already have as well as concentrate on improving our application skills. I bet there's very little we couldn't dupe from our own stash with a little tweaking. We could post our successes with "quelling a lemming with our own stash" here, too.  E.g., I never really liked my 113 Rimmel matte on me, but now that I know I can dupe the "look," if not the exact shade, of Morning Rose from Magnetic Nudes with the 113/lust for Life combo I described in my previous post, I can get use out of a previously unused lipstick, and avoid the BU I would normally have gotten of MR (I bought from MN before I saw this thread!).


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just tried out my $1.72 nail polish top coat replacement for my usual $10 Seche Vite and omg I will never buy Seche again! I was lemming the HK Girl top coat as well and I'm glad I tried this instead. So, so happy thinking of all the money I will save (I do my nails 2-3x/week).   Edit: if anyone is looking for a super cheap top coat alternative, it is NYC In a New York Minute polish in Grand Central Station.   Also, I was tempted by a promotion Zoya has right now so I sorted out every polish I own and realized I own 42 nail polishes that I have never worn (or at least I can't remember if I've worn them or not). So I am forcing myself to wear at least half of them before I buy one new polish.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 7, 2014)

One thing I sometimes do to talk myself out of an LE item is to ask myself, if it was perm, would I really pick it up ahead of all the other perm items? The answer is usually no.  I think part of the appeal of the LE collections, along with the scarcity issue/ fun of the hunt, is that the perm collection is so overwhelming that Mac effectively "edits" the collection for you and makes you notice something that otherwise wouldn't have stood out from the rest of the perm collection. So ask, (a) would I buy this if it was perm and (b) would I buy it now?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 8, 2014)

Pixie - You're truly the voice of reason! Thank you for your input. At the moment I'm quite determined to get the Naked 3 but since it's sold out there's nothing else I can do except for waiting and who knows that I still want it when it's back in stock again? And good for you that you resisted the temptation!


----------



## Elba (Jan 8, 2014)

So, I just spent an hour filling up my cart with becca stuff, googling reviews and pics and I was just about ready to order... And then I deleted it all. Can I get a pat on the back, pls? I just thought about how much stuff i already have, and how much of it is still untried/swatched only. I realized that that haul wouldn't make me happy. So I'll go and have a shower now and then I'll apply my makeup and play with what I already have.   I've been on a mission to use up makeup the last couple of month, and surprisingly it was really easy so far. And I get such a kick out of it! I started to use the same base makeup every day - one foundation, one concealer, one powder, one mascara, etc. I allow myself to choose eyeshadows, blush, highlighter, lipstick etc. freely every day, so I don't get bored. I love it! It actially saves me time in the morning, and I've used up two foundations, two concealers, one powder, two mascaras (samples, but still) and an eyeliner (mac rapidblack, which I never really liked) so far.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 8, 2014)

Elba said:


> I've been on a mission to use up makeup the last couple of month, and surprisingly it was really easy so far. And I get such a kick out of it! I started to use the same base makeup every day - one foundation, one concealer, one powder, one mascara, etc. I allow myself to choose eyeshadows, blush, highlighter, lipstick etc. freely every day, so I don't get bored. I love it! It actially saves me time in the morning, and I've used up two foundations, two concealers, one powder, two mascaras (samples, but still) and an eyeliner (mac rapidblack, which I never really liked) so far.


  OMG I do that all the time!!! and then see the final amount and just closed everything! you did good ... just wishful thinking


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 8, 2014)

I just broke my Ipad mini screen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so no makeup purchase for while! *sigh*
  I know It doesn't count in makeup spending but it doesn't help lowering my credit balance either.


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 8, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Are you talking about Candy Yum Yum? becuz Party Parrot was never part of the By Request and it was a beautifuly matte coral, but very comparable to Impassioned. I like Chanel lippies but i always try and go on temptalia and compare in the swatch gallery see if i have anything remotley close since thats a $32 lippie. Even if youre just wearing it for home, a made up neutral look is the diffreance of felling awake and made up then you just staying at home. Mommies need taking care of too! So my all means I think you should be okay with dressing for yourself! Feel better!


  lol i was about to say i like party parrot, i have Milani Rose Hip, Wet n wild "Don't Blink Pinl, and Illasmaqua's Corrupt, thus not feeling the need for Candy Yum.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay, I think my package is finally going back. At one point yesterday, the package was still on its way to me, but it seems that MAC and UPS finally figured it out. I will not make this mistake again. Too much wahala. Meanwhile, to get ready to get Viva Glam RiRi when it comes out (one of my purchases I'm allowing myself this year), I decided to start my spreadsheet of lipsticks I own and what color families they belong to. I haven't met a red I've said no to, so I expect a ton I those. I didn't expect to have so much pink, though, and in such variety. I think I'll leave pinks alone for awhile unless the color is super unique. I seem to be lacking in purples, browns, and nudes. I have enough oranges for my liking.  I really should leave red alone, too. I will after Viva Glam RiRi. After I'm done with the lipsticks, I'll tackle lip glosses. I know I don't have very many blushes or eyeshadows, but those were never big things for me, and I certainly don't need another addiction. For those, I'll just stick with what I've got. I have some MSFs and EDSFs, so in my mind they can double up as blush. I don't remember whose idea the spreadsheet was, but it's a great one. I really love my collection! Not sure if that's good or bad, though...


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 8, 2014)

argh yes Candy Yum Yum was the horrid on me.  I like stuff like show orchid that run more purple fuchsia.  Sorry for confusion.  Off to play with my pinks to see if it even fills a hole in my lipsticks pile.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 8, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Also, I was tempted by a promotion Zoya has right now so I sorted out every polish I own and realized I own 42 nail polishes that I have never worn (or at least I can't remember if I've worn them or not). So I am forcing myself to wear at least half of them before I buy one new polish.


I was tempted by the Zoya promo too but when the promo images for their next collection came out, I decided not to buy 3 random polishes that I don't really want. I definitely want a couple from the new collection so I will save my money for those.

  For me, the low-buy is partially about trade-offs. If I see something I want, I have to think about other things I would have to give up on to purchase it. I know that I will buy makeup and nail polish this year, but this year I need to limit myself so I need to figure out what products I really want to add to my stash and not just buy something because I want to purchase something new (and then never use).


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 8, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I think part of the appeal of the LE collections, along with the scarcity issue/ fun of the hunt, is that the perm collection is so overwhelming that Mac effectively "edits" the collection for you and makes you notice something that otherwise wouldn't have stood out from the rest of the perm collection. So ask, (a) would I buy this if it was perm and (b) would I buy it now?


This is a great way to look at it.  I know I have tons of items I would have never looked twice at if they were part of the regular collection!!  The first one that comes to mind is By Design from the Indulge collection.  I was going through my MAC l/s last night for one to wear today and when I came across that one I thought, really?  Why did I buy this nothing special color?


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 8, 2014)

I could use some support girls!  I haven't seen much lately that has tempted me, but I stumbled across the NARS Final Cut collection on Temptalia this morning.  OMG I died it's so gorgeous!!  Keep me strong!!!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 8, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I could use some support girls!  I haven't seen much lately that has tempted me, but I stumbled across the NARS Final Cut collection on Temptalia this morning.  OMG I died it's so gorgeous!!  Keep me strong!!!


I bet you have very similar items in your stash. I haven't seen swatches yet but from the photos, the colors look very simple and dupe-able.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 8, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I bet you have very similar items in your stash. I haven't seen swatches yet but from the photos, the colors look very simple and dupe-able.





Spikesmom said:


> I could use some support girls!  I haven't seen much lately that has tempted me, but I stumbled across the NARS Final Cut collection on Temptalia this morning.  OMG I died it's so gorgeous!!  Keep me strong!!!


  That one is tempting me too but again, a lot of it is that they have put all those pretty pinks together in the ad and the overall image is so appealing. I analyzed each of those colours individually and realized I either already had something similar or it was a shade ( for me, bubblegum pink) that doesn't look good on me.  I mentioned this before in another thread that there was a line in one of Douglas Copeland's books where he said all the t- shirts at the Gap look so great at the store when they're all professionally folded in a stacked rainbow of colours, but when you buy one and take it home, on its own it's just a t-shirt.  Most of our problem is just that we are so susceptible to marketing.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 8, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I bet you have very similar items in your stash. I haven't seen swatches yet but from the photos, the colors look very simple and dupe-able.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Rainbunny*
> ...


  You guys are right, the colors are dupeable.  I do think it's the pretty pictures that are luring me in.  I will say however that I don't have anything like the illuminator.  I have $40.00 in Nordstrom notes but I was going to use that for a new NARS primer.  I guess I need to think about whether or not I will really use a product like that.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 8, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I could use some support girls!  I haven't seen much lately that has tempted me, but I stumbled across the NARS Final Cut collection on Temptalia this morning.  OMG I died it's so gorgeous!!  Keep me strong!!!
> Ok, I KNOW this one is tough! BUT I have resisted even looking at that new Nars collection. If I don't look, I'm not tempted. But since the damage has been done for you, just remind yourself how awesome Nars' perm lineup is! There's not going to be something in that LE collection that you can't dupe later, or even find a better alternative. DON'T buy JUST because it's LE.... ONLY get something if it is TRULY unique to your collection! If it was a perm Nars item, would you still buy it?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Spikesmom*
> ...


  See! HeeHee 
  As far as the $40 Nordies notes... why don't you save that for a couple things you'll probably want later from either MAC or another line? MAC seems to be giving us the PRO Discount shaft lately, so that $40 "discount" could help with one of those collections!
  And I HIGHLY recommend getting a sample of that Nars primer (or any other primer you're considering) from Sephora before dealing with a potential return if you don't like it.
  Use your Nordies notes on something you'll definitely use!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 8, 2014)

One thing that's been helping me...
  before I purchase something, I look over my collection (spreadsheet or in person if I can) and think to myself...
  "If I couldn't get this, if I couldn't buy another makeup item for the rest of the year even, would I feel a devastating loss?! Would I feel my collection was missing something really and truly special and unique?! Would there be a certain look I couldn't create because I was missing this item?"
  I'm sure there isn't even ONE situation where I would HAVE to buy that item under these terms! SO, I will ALLOW myself to purchase some things according to my goals for the year, but ONLY because I enjoy it and not because I honestly NEED anything! To have that awareness will help me walk away from lots of products I would typically haul and hoard. I need to use this year to put my stash and mind-set on spending into perspective!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok, I KNOW this one is tough! BUT I have resisted even looking at that new Nars collection. If I don't look, I'm not tempted. But since the damage has been done for you, just remind yourself how awesome Nars' perm lineup is! There's not going to be something in that LE collection that you can't dupe later, or even find a better alternative. DON'T buy JUST because it's LE.... ONLY get something if it is TRULY unique to your collection! If it was a perm Nars item, would you still buy it?
> 
> See! HeeHee
> As far as the $40 Nordies notes... why don't you save that for a couple things you'll probably want later from either MAC or another line? MAC seems to be giving us the PRO Discount shaft lately, so that $40 "discount" could help with one of those collections!
> ...


  Saving the $40 for MAC we can't use the discount on is a great idea!!  Why didn't I think of that lol!!

  I actually already use the NARS primer.  I was going to try to be responsible and just use the money towards a repurchase so that I'm not adding anything to my collection.  I like your idea better though lol!!!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 8, 2014)

Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.


  OMG I'm sorry! I know there's probably not much that will help at the moment... But in my own personal experience... 
  "When one door closes, another opens" has always rang true!
  Praying for better things for you in 2014 Ajigglin!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.


  Oh no, that's awful! I'm so sorry. Hopefully you'll be able to find something even better soon.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, ladies.  The new regime deposed of the CEO and Founder while I was on maternity leave, and they've been systematically getting rid of those of us tied directly to him. I'm not surprised, but it sucks. I'm the sole breadwinner in my household right now. I will prevail, though, because I have to. Thanks for the support, ladies. Keep the prayers coming!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Thanks, ladies.  The new regime deposed of the CEO and Founder while I was on maternity leave, and they've been systematically getting rid of those of us tied directly to him. I'm not surprised, but it sucks. I'm the sole breadwinner in my household right now. I will prevail, though, because I have to. Thanks for the support, ladies. Keep the prayers coming!


  Not the best way to start 2014 I'm sure but  I'm sure there's a lot more good stuff in store, best of luck!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.


I'm so sorry to hear this.  ((HUGS))


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.


  So sorry to hear this, but I'm sure there is something GREAT waiting for you.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I will prevail, though, because I have to. Thanks for the support, ladies. Keep the prayers coming!


So sorry.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Thanks, ladies.  The new regime deposed of the CEO and Founder while I was on maternity leave, and they've been systematically getting rid of those of us tied directly to him. I'm not surprised, but it sucks. I'm the sole breadwinner in my household right now. I will prevail, though, because I have to. Thanks for the support, ladies. Keep the prayers coming!


  I'm very sorry to hear this. I'm sure you will land something great, and then you will be happy not to be around that kind of bad atmosphere anymore. It really drains you. My sympathies.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I will prevail, though, because I have to. Thanks for the support, ladies. Keep the prayers coming!


   So sorry to hear this


----------



## IHughes (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about you being laid off!! I'm sure it will bring new and exciting opportunities so stay positive!!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.


  I'm so sorry. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.


sending hugs your way


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the layoff - hope you find something appropriate soon.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I will prevail, though, because I have to. Thanks for the support, ladies. Keep the prayers coming!


So sorry to hear this. I hope there is something even better just around the corner!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.


  :hug:


----------



## Kaori (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I will prevail, though, because I have to. Thanks for the support, ladies. Keep the prayers coming!


Wow, can they even fire you without a real reason? This is so not fair =/ Well, it's going to be their loss at the end for getting rid of good workers! I'm sure you will find a much better company =) It just sucks to be unemployed =.= My hubby still didn't find new job so I have to cut down spending as well  But I hope since it's finally after holidays, companies will start hiring again ^^

  So far the only thing I bought for makeup this year was Nars lipgloss for 10$ in coup de coeur, but it seriously stinks like burnt plastic so it's going back. I spent whole night sorting and taking pics of my stash, so now I know exactly what I have and can quickly double check before pacing any online order lol

  But even though I managed to hold off buying makeup, I still got sucked in an yesstyle clothing sale and spend 200$ there >.< Well, at least I cut it down from original 500$ worth of things I planned to buy ^^; And made sure to buy only the onesize shortsleeve shirts etc so they have to fit me. I restrained from anything which would be more fickle on fitting.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everybody! I have no clue how to multi-quote, especially with the phone. I've already gotten one job lead, and on Friday, I'm meeting with someone who can really help me strategize. I'm just trying to stay positive.


----------



## lilinah (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote:    Originally Posted by *Ajigglin* 


Life is never boring. My low-buy has to become a no-buy. Just found out this morning I'm being laid off at the end of the month.



  So sorry to hear that!! Hang in there. Something good is bound to come your way.


----------



## lilinah (Jan 8, 2014)

As i've said before, i keep all my makeup inventoried and organized by color. I don't get stuff just because it's popular, but i do love certain colors, and, really, how many purple lipsticks do i need?

  So my plan is to line up groups of lipsticks by color and photograph them; same with eye shadows and cheek colors.

  That way i can go, "Whoa, i really do NOT need another plum lipstick or another lime green eyeshadow!"

  That will have to wait a couple days. I got a horrible cold over the weekend and i feel like my head is stuffed full of wet socks. I know i'll be OK in about a week. And i'm going to wait until we have some sunlight to show of those colors.

  I think when i see how may similar things i have, that will tone down my urge to buy stuff.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 8, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I'm extremly frustrated right now. No shop that ships to Germany has got the Naked 3 in stock. I've been stalking the shops for about a week now and nothing has happened. That really pisses me off and I could throw a tantrum right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i just ordered mine from beautybay.com i'm pretty sure it ships to Germany too


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Thanks everybody! I have no clue how to multi-quote, especially with the phone. I've already gotten one job lead, and on Friday, I'm meeting with someone who can really help me strategize. I'm just trying to stay positive.


  Sorry, hun. That's such a tough blow. I'm glad you are staying positive. Hang in there! You'll be better off in the long run for it.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I will prevail, though, because I have to. Thanks for the support, ladies. Keep the prayers coming!


  Sorry to hear about your lay off - I hope things pick up for you soon!  Keep your chin up and your positive attitude and something great will come along! Thinking of you!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 9, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> i just ordered mine from beautybay.com i'm pretty sure it ships to Germany too


  Thank you! However, I'll wait for lookfantastic or Sephora France. They usually offer codes.   @Ajigglin: Sorry to hear that! I hope you will find something very, very soon.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ajigglin* 



Thanks everybody! I have no clue how to multi-quote, especially with the phone. I've already gotten one job lead, and on Friday, I'm meeting with someone who can really help me strategize. I'm just trying to stay positive.


  Sorry to hear about your job, big hugs, but pleased that positive things are happening, fingers crossed you get a new opportunity soon!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 9, 2014)

Spacenk just refreshed there online sale, I filled my online basket 3 times and emptied it 3 times, before finally returning and ordering the shu Uemura black enchantment palette from the holiday collection.  I don't have that many purples, but I love purples on my green/hazel eyes. I was after the palette before christmas but thought £60 was very expensive, it was 50% off in the sale and I had £20 of space nk rewards to use up before 5th Feb. so it only cost me £10.  Technically that means I broke my January no buy which is naughty, but I really considered this purchase, researched online swatches, accessed my current collection last night and slept on it overnight before purchasing this morning. So I don't want to be too hard on myself because this already shows a dramatic change in my purchasing habits from last year.  At one point this morning my basket totaled over £200. the fact I was strong enough to slim it right down to one item is a massive break through. I also sold a number of items this year already on ebay, so my collect is still smaller than it was on 01/01/2014, which is one of my annual goals of the low buy for the year.  Is anyone else enjoying rediscovering the stash that they already had? So far this week I have wore 3 lipcolors that I haven't worn for a long time and I have managed to wear at decent eye make up look everyday. I work in finance so I have to be subtle/polished rather than out there make up but I have managed at least a two colour eye and soft liner everyday which is a massive improvement from the completely bare eye I sported everyday in December because I didn't know where to start with my stash!  Accessing my stash has also helped me identifiy which formulas work and which don't on my skin type. My Shu and Nars blushes work really well on me, but my tarte ones not so much. This is helping me sslect items that need to be moved out of the stash so only the best remain. I have realised that emoliant cream cheek products look the best but some powders work too and may require less effort in the mornings!


----------



## kanne (Jan 9, 2014)

I pulled out my Chanel Fauve for the first time in more than a year after it was featured on Into the Gloss today - I have no idea why I stopped using it, it was always my favourite colour. I almost put Hasard on my list after that little feature as well, but it seems quite similar to an Inglot shade I already have, so that's easy to forget about. I get really excited when I already own colours that are featured in a magazine, or blog, or youtube review, or can find things that are very similar - it's almost as exciting as getting something new.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 9, 2014)

I haven't bought anything yet, despite all the tempting offers online. There are only two things tempting me at the moment:

  - Chanel Joues Contrastes Accent blush: because I can still purchase it and I keep seeing raves about it. I haven't got any Chanel blushes but I a few blushes (Nars Orgasm, MSF Rio, A Dior bronzer and blush duo, a Charlotte Tilbury one, two jouer cream blushes and a Kevyn Aucoin fuchsia cream one). I like that it isn't like the ones I have but I don't like that it's so expensive and from the holiday collection, as I've now got a youtube channel so the few items I buy I'd also like to be able to feature in future videos, lol

  - Chantecaille horse palette: because I LOVE horses and have 5 of them, but I don't think I'd ever dare use that palette, which would be an expensive thing, hahahaha


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes* 



I haven't bought anything yet, despite all the tempting offers online. There are only two things tempting me at the moment:

  - Chanel Joues Contrastes Accent blush: because I can still purchase it and I keep seeing raves about it. I haven't got any Chanel blushes but I a few blushes (Nars Orgasm, MSF Rio, A Dior bronzer and blush duo, a Charlotte Tilbury one, two jouer cream blushes and a Kevyn Aucoin fuchsia cream one). I like that it isn't like the ones I have but I don't like that it's so expensive and from the holiday collection, as I've now got a youtube channel so the few items I buy I'd also like to be able to feature in future videos, lol

  - Chantecaille horse palette: because I LOVE horses and have 5 of them, but I don't think I'd ever dare use that palette, which would be an expensive thing, hahahaha



  I bought chantecaille palettes last year in the space nk sale - didn't use any of them for 6 months so I sold them on ebay, the one I did use I wasn't that impressed with to be honest, I would now never pay full price for one. I much prefer their single shadows, better quality in my opinion. I decided that I didn't want to collect and not use stuff as I am not sure its a sound future investment, I can think of better ways to invest, although sometimes it does pay off. So unless you are going to use the chantecaille quad I would leave it where it is!   Anything that I have bought and not touched is going in the sell pile as it just takes up space!  As for the chanel blush - leave it alone, unless you either have nothing like and know you would get lots of use out of it, it sounds like you might be using the youtube channel as a justification, maybe? As its from the holiday collection and a lot of people can't get hold of it anymore I don't think it will add any value to your chanel, so the only justiication for purchase must be that there is a hole in your collection and this fills it AND will get a lot of use   What is your selling point on youtube, I suspect it won't be hauls since you joined low-buy! are you going for looks/reviews/shopping stash challenges etc? Once you have that decided you can prob access whether the purchase fits your youtube aims and your personal stash etc.  Pls pm me your youtube, I would like to check it out!  I have been going away from some of the big names on youtube, I don't want to see an endless stream of new products which PR supplied when I am trying to low buy! If anyone has any good suggestions for youtubers who predominately looks or shop their stash to form looks and give new ways to wear existing products I would be grateful!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 9, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, despite all the tempting offers online. There are only two things tempting me at the moment:
> 
> - Chanel Joues Contrastes Accent blush: because I can still purchase it and I keep seeing raves about it. I haven't got any Chanel blushes but I a few blushes (Nars Orgasm, MSF Rio, A Dior bronzer and blush duo, a Charlotte Tilbury one, two jouer cream blushes and a Kevyn Aucoin fuchsia cream one). I like that it isn't like the ones I have but I don't like that it's so expensive and from the holiday collection, as I've now got a youtube channel so the few items I buy I'd also like to be able to feature in future videos, lol
> 
> ...


  Thanks!!!

  No, I think you misunderstood, the youtube channel is the reason NOT to buy the Chanel blush, hahahaha, as it wouldn't be useful!! I know it'll be difficult to have a channel without buying many products, specially as I've just started and I don't get anything sent to me (and I don't think I will). Here we can't return items either so I can't even buy and swatch and then return for the sake of a youtube video. 
  My channel has a bit of everything, I'll do monthly favorites (from my own stash and the few things I may buy), empties, looks, how tos, tags, whatever I can come up with. I'm not trying to compete with the big names as I think that's almost impossible! I have a job, I'm buying the products myself, they get them before anyone else and we get them here later than US and I'm on a low-buy, lol. I'm very excited about it though and learning a lot, it took me a while to get the courage to give it a go!! I'll send you a PM with my channel.

  I won't be buying the Chantecaille palette either as I don't believe in buying for collecting! So I'm safe again!! My only danger was the chanel blush as I haven't got anything like it, but it's not even useful for my videos, it's expensive, and it'll be better to buy something different later on in the year that I can feature in a video!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 




Is anyone else enjoying rediscovering the stash that they already had? So far this week I have wore 3 lipcolors that I haven't worn for a long time and I have managed to wear at decent eye make up look everyday. I work in finance so I have to be subtle/polished rather than out there make up but I have managed at least a two colour eye and soft liner everyday which is a massive improvement from the completely bare eye I sported everyday in December because I didn't know where to start with my stash!

div>

  What I've been doing since being back at work this year is before I go to bed each night, I am pulling just one item from my stash that I want to incorporate into my look the next day. Could be anything from a lipstick to an eyeliner (today a Dior quad), but preferably something I haven't used in a while. I'm doing this to try ensure I get everything into rotation without necessarily having to plan a whole look in advance. It should help me identify if there are items that I consistently avoid picking for some reason, and those will go into a sell/swap/donate pile.  I'm in finance too


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes* 



 
Thanks!!!
 
No, I think you misunderstood, the youtube channel is the reason NOT to buy the Chanel blush, hahahaha, as it wouldn't be useful!! I know it'll be difficult to have a channel without buying many products, specially as I've just started and I don't get anything sent to me (and I don't think I will). Here we can't return items either so I can't even buy and swatch and then return for the sake of a youtube video. 
My channel has a bit of everything, I'll do monthly favorites (from my own stash and the few things I may buy), empties, looks, how tos, tags, whatever I can come up with. I'm not trying to compete with the big names as I think that's almost impossible! I have a job, I'm buying the products myself, they get them before anyone else and we get them here later than US and I'm on a low-buy, lol. I'm very excited about it though and learning a lot, it took me a while to get the courage to give it a go!! I'll send you a PM with my channel.
 
I won't be buying the Chantecaille palette either as I don't believe in buying for collecting! So I'm safe again!! My only danger was the chanel blush as I haven't got anything like it, but it's not even useful for my videos, it's expensive, and it'll be better to buy something different later on in the year that I can feature in a video!



  agreed wait for something else to take your fancy.  i find the things are use the most are often the most considered purchases which are well thoughout and researched, its why I stopped buying mac Ltd Ed's in 2012, the rush to get it before it sold out meant that I didn't do enought research/thinking and I made too many expensive mistakes!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennyap* 



Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 





Is anyone else enjoying rediscovering the stash that they already had? So far this week I have wore 3 lipcolors that I haven't worn for a long time and I have managed to wear at decent eye make up look everyday. I work in finance so I have to be subtle/polished rather than out there make up but I have managed at least a two colour eye and soft liner everyday which is a massive improvement from the completely bare eye I sported everyday in December because I didn't know where to start with my stash!



div>



What I've been doing since being back at work this year is before I go to bed each night, I am pulling just one item from my stash that I want to incorporate into my look the next day. Could be anything from a lipstick to an eyeliner (today a Dior quad), but preferably something I haven't used in a while. I'm doing this to try ensure I get everything into rotation without necessarily having to plan a whole look in advance. It should help me identify if there are items that I consistently avoid picking for some reason, and those will go into a sell/swap/donate pile.

I'm in finance too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Thats a really good idea, I find I just open my eyeshadow draw a the moment and its a lucky dip! I have been rushing in the morning as its a really busy time of year, normally I would ignore my eyes when I am this busy, but as the skin on my cheeks is so dry and red with a small ezcema breakout, i am forced to avoid putting on blush etc so I have been reaching for the shadows instead.  Getting that ready the night before might help the morning panic!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 9, 2014)

I am!  Today I'm wearing Bust Out! from the Surf Baby collection. I don't even know when the last time I wore this was and I'm loving it.  I know it came from a summer collection but it's a perfect winter color for me and matches my shirt today lol!!  I have so many pretty things just sitting there.  I'm going to really enjoy doing this.  I felt like I was putting on a new lipstick today!!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 9, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm losing interest in MAC LE collections for this same reason. Thankfully in Europe we get to read the US forums and opinions before it reaches our shores, but many products are hyped up anyway and then they don't work well with everyone. Thankfully I haven't had many disappointments but I have researched heavily as you said!!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 9, 2014)

Btw is ebates worth it? Which coupons don't work with ebates? Any mishaps? Is it secure? Are they spying on your shopping habits? >.< I buy most stuff online so figured I could start saving more when possible, but the reviews vary, so idk =/


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Honestly what i do to help me wear stuff is that  i do color weeks, pink, nude, red, orange(can include orange and orange red), and berries. I also do them with themes. The themes just come to me. That's the best way for me to get through my stash. Well, to at least wear it.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 9, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> i find the things are use the most are often the most considered purchases which are well thoughout and researched, its why I stopped buying mac Ltd Ed's in 2012, the rush to get it before it sold out meant that I didn't do enought research/thinking and I made too many expensive mistakes!


  Yep, you're right. I looked through my stash today in order do find some things I could sell and I noticed that the things I use most are mostly from MAC's permanent line. When I purchase something permanent I do some research and really think about what I'm getting. When I buy something from a LE I just don't have the time to consider everything because it is sold out within hours. Cream Soda and The Perfect Cheek are examples for this; lovely colours and I really like them but I just don't use them. I'm afraid I can't force myself to let them go because they are really pretty but they need to get used more in the future.

  Oh, concerning the Naked 3: A lovely beauty from my county could ask someone to CP it for me, that would spare me the stress regarding the onlineshops. However, it depends on how much it costs. If it's more than 55€ (+ tracked shipping) I will not get it.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 9, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Btw is ebates worth it? Which coupons don't work with ebates? Any mishaps? Is it secure? Are they spying on your shopping habits? >.< I buy most stuff online so figured I could start saving more when possible, but the reviews vary, so idk =/


It definitely is worth it IMO! I got over $50 back at the end of last year which was really helpful when the holidays rolled around. I try my best to do it for every online purchase, even if I know I'll only be getting less than a buck back. It all adds up in the end.

  I have never had a problem using coupons and ebates together, but I guess it might depend on the store. I don't know about the spying part, but then again, most websites you visit probably monitor shopping habits anyway.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes* 




I'm losing interest in MAC LE collections for this same reason. Thankfully in Europe we get to read the US forums and opinions before it reaches our shores, but many products are hyped up anyway and then they don't work well with everyone.
Thankfully I haven't had many disappointments but I have researched heavily as you said!!


  i always used to get lost in the colour thread forums so i never spent a huge volume of time, I am in the UK so should have had time to research the ltd editions better but didn't! Very naughty!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *SleepingBeauty* 



 

Yep, you're right. I looked through my stash today in order do find some things I could sell and I noticed that the things I use most are mostly from MAC's permanent line. When I purchase something permanent I do some research and really think about what I'm getting. When I buy something from a LE I just don't have the time to consider everything because it is sold out within hours. Cream Soda and The Perfect Cheek are examples for this; lovely colours and I really like them but I just don't use them. I'm afraid I can't force myself to let them go because they are really pretty but they need to get used more in the future.p>


  glad it wasn't just me who got caught up!  Does anyone think that a thread running alongside this one where we can post about rediscoveries from our stash and what we wore today, suggest dupes etc might be a good idea?  I don't want it to be an enabling place but somewhere we can help re-ignite peoples love for their existing stash, without sending low buy off topic!  I am sure there is an old thread like shopping your stash that could be revived or we could start a new one maybe?   All thoughts welcome!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 9, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Btw is ebates worth it? Which coupons don't work with ebates? Any mishaps? Is it secure? Are they spying on your shopping habits? >.< I buy most stuff online so figured I could start saving more when possible, but the reviews vary, so idk =/


  Is getting money back worth it?  Absolutely!!  They have a new offer now where they will transfer your rebates into an Amazon gift card and add $1.00 to your total.  I've done this several times now as I shop quite a bit on Amazon.

  As for coupons, that's just a trial and error thing.  I know for sure that if you take advantage of the free ship with a $10 purchase from Avon you will not get your rebate.  It just varies from store to store.  You are able to use the Sephora coupons and still get the rebates. 

  I'm getting spied on everywhere so it just doesn't seem to matter.  For example things I look at on Nordstrom.com pop up in the advertising bar on makeupalley.  I absolutely HATE it.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 9, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Yep, you're right. I looked through my stash today in order do find some things I could sell and I noticed that the things I use most are mostly from MAC's permanent line. When I purchase something permanent I do some research and really think about what I'm getting. When I buy something from a LE I just don't have the time to consider everything because it is sold out within hours. Cream Soda and The Perfect Cheek are examples for this; lovely colours and I really like them but I just don't use them. I'm afraid I can't force myself to let them go because they are really pretty but they need to get used more in the future.
> 
> Oh, concerning the Naked 3: A lovely beauty from my county could ask someone to CP it for me, that would spare me the stress regarding the onlineshops. However, it depends on how much it costs. If it's more than 55€ (+ tracked shipping) I will not get it.


  Cream Soda is actually one of the items I've purchased that has gotten a lot of love lol!!  I find it's the mountain of lip products that get neglected the most, especially glosses.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



Quote:Originally Posted by *SleepingBeauty* 



 

Yep, you're right. I looked through my stash today in order do find some things I could sell and I noticed that the things I use most are mostly from MAC's permanent line. When I purchase something permanent I do some research and really think about what I'm getting. When I buy something from a LE I just don't have the time to consider everything because it is sold out within hours. Cream Soda and The Perfect Cheek are examples for this; lovely colours and I really like them but I just don't use them. I'm afraid I can't force myself to let them go because they are really pretty but they need to get used more in the future.p>




glad it wasn't just me who got caught up!

Does anyone think that a thread running alongside this one where we can post about rediscoveries from our stash and what we wore today, suggest dupes etc might be a good idea?

I don't want it to be an enabling place but somewhere we can help re-ignite peoples love for their existing stash, without sending low buy off topic!

I am sure there is an old thread like shopping your stash that could be revived or we could start a new one maybe?

All thoughts welcome!!


  I think that's a great idea, it would be the perfect accompaniment to this thread and then we could keep the two conversations (low buy vs using what we already have) more focused!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 9, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *SleepingBeauty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think there is a thread where everyone is encouraged to shop and wear items from their stashes. I don't know about the identifying dupes part.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 9, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was thinking of suggesting that, too, but, like you, do wonder about the dangers of enabling. Maybe if someone shows or discusses a look, people could chime in with other products from their stash that are similar. Chances are, if people cite multiple products that can be used for a look, you're going to have one of them already or something pretty similar.  Another suggestion is to go back and breathe life into threads of old collections that we already bought from, since the items are mostly no longer available.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.specktra.net/t/184620/mac-falling-in-love-again

  We have this thread. We talk about older permanent products that we are using and love.

  Must warn you though I have bought some perm items because of this thread.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Ladies!

  Just wanted to check in and say I'm happy to read about your updates!  

  I just checked out the Clearance Bin and was going to msg about two shadows - but upon closer inspection, I realized I already has similar colours!  So YAY to avoiding those purchases!  Let's all keep shopping our stash ladies! 

  The only thing I was thinking about is letting myself buy one or two items not included in my total for my 30th birthday, which is coming up next month. Hmm....


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 9, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to check in and say I'm happy to read about your updates!
> 
> ...


  it's your birthday lol.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 9, 2014)

kanne said:


> I pulled out my Chanel Fauve for the first time in more than a year after it was featured on Into the Gloss today - I have no idea why I stopped using it, it was always my favourite colour. I almost put Hasard on my list after that little feature as well, but it seems quite similar to an Inglot shade I already have, so that's easy to forget about. I get really excited when I already own colours that are featured in a magazine, or blog, or youtube review, or can find things that are very similar - it's almost as exciting as getting something new.


  I google & YouTube search products from my stash all the time to get ideas for combos or looks! That's a great way to rekindle love for older items!!  





Kaori said:


> Btw is ebates worth it? Which coupons don't work with ebates? Any mishaps? Is it secure? Are they spying on your shopping habits? >.< I buy most stuff online so figured I could start saving more when possible, but the reviews vary, so idk =/


  I love Ebates! I'm getting a huge check since I did all my Christmas shopping online this year! Yay! As far as spying on shopping habits... I'm pretty sure you can't do much online anymore without searches being saved and monitored. The cyber world is very exposed that way. Even images you post here on Specktra pop up in Google searches. Not a lot of privacy in cyber space. You just have to be cautious. But Ebates is free money for buying things you were going to buy anyways... So I do it!   





charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *SleepingBeauty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I posted a thread link in the first post Theme Makeup with a Purpose They have monthly themes & post their looks. They also post the color descriptions so if you want to copy the look with a different product. I love the thread & have posted in there a lot. But do beware to stay strong against being enabled because everyone does say if they are loving a product. It's kinda hard to escape that sort of thing on Specktra because we all love our makeup so much!!! But definitely check that one out!  I also like the idea of checking out the older threads to refresh our minds about things we loved from past collections!!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 9, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> It definitely is worth it IMO! I got over $50 back at the end of last year which was really helpful when the holidays rolled around. I try my best to do it for every online purchase, even if I know I'll only be getting less than a buck back. It all adds up in the end.
> 
> I have never had a problem using coupons and ebates together, but I guess it might depend on the store. I don't know about the spying part, but then again, most websites you visit probably monitor shopping habits anyway.


  Convinced lol in the sign up it asks if I have a referral, anybody wants to PM me their email referral? =)


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Convinced lol in the sign up it asks if I have a referral, anybody wants to PM me their email referral? =)


  Sent you a PM.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Sent you a PM.


Thanks, signed up =)


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 




I google & YouTube search products from my stash all the time to get ideas for combos or looks! That's a great way to rekindle love for older items!!
I love Ebates! I'm getting a huge check since I did all my Christmas shopping online this year! Yay! As far as spying on shopping habits... I'm pretty sure you can't do much online anymore without searches being saved and monitored. The cyber world is very exposed that way. Even images you post here on Specktra pop up in Google searches. Not a lot of privacy in cyber space. You just have to be cautious. But Ebates is free money for buying things you were going to buy anyways... So I do it!
I posted a thread link in the first post
Theme Makeup with a Purpose
They have monthly themes & post their looks.
They also post the color descriptions so if you want to copy the look with a different product. I love the thread & have posted in there a lot. But do beware to stay strong against being enabled because everyone does say if they are loving a product. It's kinda hard to escape that sort of thing on Specktra because we all love our makeup so much!!!
But definitely check that one out!

I also like the idea of checking out the older threads to refresh our minds about things we loved from past collections!!


  Thanks!  Will check it out over the weekend as part of a stash assessment process that seems to be going on forever!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 10, 2014)

So...I kinda caved on my resolve with magnetic nudes, and ordered 4 more items from the collection. I just could not pass them up. But...my plan now is that I'm only going to allow myself to open them one per month. In the meantime, no more makeup purchases. This should take me to the summer collections anyway. I also started the weekly savings plan someone mentioned in the thread a few pages back. I've transferred in the amount for January, and set reminders on my phone for each month this year.  This is on top of my regular savings payments, and I plan to use it for gifts and travel. If I get good at this saving thing I might start putting more money in each month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm trying to avoid throwing a pity party for myself in the Goodbyes section on MAC's site. So far, so good. I'm debating whether or not to go ahead with the Viva Glam RiRi purchase that was planned. It would be $30 plus tax, but that could also partially fill up my tank. I'm considering it since it will be a bon voyage of sorts until the job stuff gets straightened out. I have a little time to figure it out, though. I've already had one interview with the promise of a second. It's a pay cut, but it's something until I find better. I also have a bunch of contacts pounding the pavement, so that's good. I have the feeling at times that I'll be okay. I have no clue why I think that.


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 10, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Cream Soda is actually one of the items I've purchased that has gotten a lot of love lol!!  I find it's the mountain of lip products that get neglected the most, especially glosses.


  It would be a long while before i buy any glosses, especially at that price from Mac.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I've already had one interview with the promise of a second. It's a pay cut, but it's something until I find better. I also have a bunch of contacts pounding the pavement, so that's good. I have the feeling at times that I'll be okay. I have no clue why I think that.


  Things have a way of working out. I've gotten two packages in my career (one after 11 years), and I went on both times to more senior roles. It's a stressful time and it isn't always easy to find the right role, but you'll make this work.

  Personally, I'd hold off on buying a product that will be around all year now. I'd find a job and then reward myself with it.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I'm trying to avoid throwing a pity party for myself in the Goodbyes section on MAC's site. So far, so good. I'm debating whether or not to go ahead with the Viva Glam RiRi purchase that was planned. It would be $30 plus tax, but that could also partially fill up my tank. I'm considering it since it will be a bon voyage of sorts until the job stuff gets straightened out. I have a little time to figure it out, though. I've already had one interview with the promise of a second. It's a pay cut, but it's something until I find better. I also have a bunch of contacts pounding the pavement, so that's good. I have the feeling at times that I'll be okay. I have no clue why I think that.


  You WILL be okay! Good luck


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Things have a way of working out. I've gotten two packages in my career (one after 11 years), and I went on both times to more senior roles. It's a stressful time and it isn't always easy to find the right role, but you'll make this work.
> 
> Personally, I'd hold off on buying a product that will be around all year now. I'd find a job and then reward myself with it.


  I second this, its a great idea!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 10, 2014)

Mostly i'm planning to "shop" my own makeup inventory for much of this year. I'm not on a NO Buy, but i am definitely going to buy less.

  LIPSTICKS: I actually do wear them and i have a few that i've used a good deal of. I'm going to try to wear lipstick every day and see if i can work through a few. They're not off my list, but after i snap some photos of my "collection" -- looks like it'll be sunny most of next week, good for portraits of lipstick tubes -- i know i'll keep the number of purchases down. AND i can B2M them as i use them, since most of mine are MAC, so it'll be like getting a new lipstick for free!

  LIP GLOSSES: I rarely wear them, so i'm promising myself to skip them unless they're really _really_ unusual or utterly perfect for my coloring.

  EYE LINERS: I use eye liners of all sorts, cake, gel, liquid, pencil -- lately i've been really loving Fluidlines a whole lot. I'm going to try to wear eye liner every day. I've got a liquid liner that's almost used up, so that's a step in the right direction. Eye liner is not off my list, but i do not need _every_ violet or purple or glittery brown liner that comes down the road -- and, really, how many teal liners do i need? I think 8 is enough!

  EYE SHADOWS: I wear them less often than liner, but i do wear them, and when i do i combine 3 or 4 colors, so i don't plan to pare these down. I just don't need more of the same colors i already have, so i'll snap photos and try to restrain myself.

  CHEEKS : I have THREE boxes: one with about 45 warm blushes & highlighters, a second with about 45 neutral blushes & highlighters, and a third with about 45 cool blushes & highlighters. SRSLY i do _not_ need more! So, again, unless there is something utterly _amaze-balls_, i'm skipping blushes and highlighters this year. Remember, my collection goes back decades, so i've got some powder cheek products from the '70s & '80s that are still wearable.
  • *Bronzer* I almost never wear. I own a few that i got maybe 5 years ago - i may just give 'em the heave-ho, since they're mostly sparkly drugstore ones;
  • *Blush* I infrequently wear because of my rosacea: I don't need to look redder in more places. In order to wear blush effectively i have to do a full face -- color correcting primer in some places, regular primer in others, foundation, concealer, cheek products, powder. And i'm usually too lazy to put on more than my skin care, moisturizing mineral sunscreen, and a light dusting of neutral powder;
  • *Highlighter* I do wear a bit more often. I may try for every day. But i do not need more of them.

  Part of my point here is:
  -- I will figure out what i use the most often, what i use less often, what almost never.
  -- That way i don't buy more stuff i'll hardly use, no matter how pretty it is in the pan or the tube.
  -- And i will keep a lid on purchases of things i do use, since i don't need more multiples of the same or similar colors.


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been trying to use different colors and combinations from what I have and so far it's been working out.  Found the pink lip gloss I wanted (Revlon Pinkissimo),on sale, so 1 thing so far this year. And only $4.31 (includes tax).  I've looked at the different collections coming out and I think I won't be too tempted.  Or at least I hope!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 10, 2014)

my birthday is this month so the only thing(s) im gettin is treating myself to 2 ysl lippies-FINALLY, smashbox bb cream eyes and gettin an order UNDER 50 with urban decay just to get my free eye liner lol.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> my birthday is this month so the only thing(s) im gettin is treating myself to 2 ysl lippies-FINALLY, smashbox bb cream eyes and gettin an order UNDER 50 with urban decay just to get my free eye liner lol.


when is your birthday? my birthday is this month too. my birthday is the 22


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> my birthday is this month so the only thing(s) im gettin is treating myself to 2 ysl lippies-FINALLY, smashbox bb cream eyes and gettin an order UNDER 50 with urban decay just to get my free eye liner lol.





LouGarner said:


> when is your birthday? my birthday is this month too. my birthday is the 22


  I'm a January baby too! Mine was yesterday! Not celebrating until Sunday though since my son has wrestling tournaments... Happy Birthday to US! Yay!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm a January baby too! Mine was yesterday! Not celebrating until Sunday though since my son has wrestling tournaments... Happy Birthday to US! Yay!


happy belated birthday :bouquet:


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Happy Birthday to US! Yay!


  Happy Belated Birthday girly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  I know I have been missing in action, I'm starting a new semester in school so I had to get situated. But I'm back! My Low Buy is in full effect. The other day I had to go into Sephora to buy a new moisturizer because my old one was just not holding up against this cold weather (I was walking around with dry patches on my face UGH!). For the first time I left Sephora with what I intended for and what I NEED. If this was last year, I would have left with the moisturizer AND like 5 other items like blush etc. Hooray for progress!

  I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 11, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> happy belated birthday :bouquet:





Serenityy said:


> Happy Belated Birthday girly! :stars:    I know I have been missing in action, I'm starting a new semester in school so I had to get situated. But I'm back! My Low Buy is in full effect. The other day I had to go into Sephora to buy a new moisturizer because my old one was just not holding up against this cold weather (I was walking around with dry patches on my face UGH!). For the first time I left Sephora with what I intended for and what I NEED. If this was last year, I would have left with the moisturizer AND like 5 other items like blush etc. Hooray for progress!  I hope everyone is doing well!


  Thanks girlies!!!  Good job Serenityy! That would be a huge accomplishment for me too!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Pixie Dancer!  I'm a fellow Capricorn too!  Mine was on the 9th!  Hope you had a great day and a great year!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy belated birthday Pixie Dancer!  I'm a fellow Capricorn too!  Mine was on the 9th!  Hope you had a great day and a great year!!


  Happy Birthday to you too doll!!  Thank you... I'll celebrate w my fam tomorrow. I'm pretty low-key w birthdays.  Hope yours was wonderful!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I've already had one interview with the promise of a second. It's a pay cut, but it's something until I find better. I also have a bunch of contacts pounding the pavement, so that's good. I have the feeling at times that I'll be okay. I have no clue why I think that.


  You have that feeling because it WILL be okay. You sound very confident and that is so wonderful that you have already had an interview.  Keep that chin up and great things will happen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  See how you feel when Riri launches - it sounds like you'll have a job by then, and if you do, I say go for it.  You're going through a big change right now and deserve  a little indulgence.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm a January baby too! Mine was yesterday! Not celebrating until Sunday though since my son has wrestling tournaments... Happy Birthday to US! Yay!


Happy belated birthday, Pixie!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 11, 2014)

A happy belated birthday, Pixie! May this year be great for you!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jan 11, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Mostly i'm planning to "shop" my own makeup inventory for much of this year. I'm not on a NO Buy, but i am definitely going to buy less.
> 
> LIPSTICKS: I actually do wear them and i have a few that i've used a good deal of. I'm going to try to wear lipstick every day and see if i can work through a few. They're not off my list, but after i snap some photos of my "collection" -- looks like it'll be sunny most of next week, good for portraits of lipstick tubes -- i know i'll keep the number of purchases down. AND i can B2M them as i use them, since most of mine are MAC, so it'll be like getting a new lipstick for free!
> 
> ...


  Thanks for that rundown of your makeup usage and your stash.
  It inspired me to do the same and I saw that I have more makeup in all those categories than I can even image using for the entire year of 2014.

  That's  a serious overload, so I'm going to go over what I have, item by item and just give away to a beginner makeup artist I know of unloved products.
  Even after that I'll prolly have more makeup than is decent.

  But this thread isn't about decency, it's about "LOW-BUY".
  30 items.
  I  bought 2 shadow sticks last week, neither of which actually work for me, embarrassingly enough!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  When will I learn that shadow sticks that swatch well on my hand almost never, never function on  my eyelids?
  Still, I am resolved to stick with the project.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh, I decided to sell a few of the products I don't really use. They are all great products but I don't use them. I haven't used them in weeks and they are too good to be neglected. It's actually quite difficult for me to let go of them but I need to get over my tendency to hoard.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 11, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> A happy belated birthday, Pixie! May this year be great for you!


  Thanks sweetie pies!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy belated [@]PixieDancer[/@]! Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 11, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Things have a way of working out. I've gotten two packages in my career (one after 11 years), and I went on both times to more senior roles. It's a stressful time and it isn't always easy to find the right role, but you'll make this work.  Personally, I'd hold off on buying a product that will be around all year now. I'd find a job and then reward myself with it.


  Love this idea!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Happy belated @PixieDancer! Thanks for this thread!


  Awwwww thanks hun! And trust me, I'm as thankful for this thread as anyone! It's helped me so much more than I could've ever hoped! YAY USSSSSS!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Happy Birthday to US! Yay!








 happy birthday to yooooou!! mine is the 26th


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 11, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> when is your birthday? my birthday is this month too. my birthday is the 22


  oh wow!! January be holding it down lol. I think its the most popular month for birthdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my brothers is the 16th (im older lol), my stepma's 13, aunt 25th, stepbrother 28th, dad 31st.


----------



## missboss82 (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday @PixieDancer, I hope you had a great day.

@KiKi Kontour, your birthday is the day before mine


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 11, 2014)

missboss82 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @PixieDancer, I hope you had a great day.
> 
> @KiKi Kontour, your birthday is the day before mine








 wow!! we are really DEEEEEP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is so funny. parents was busy droppin down to get they eagle on instead of enjoying spring time. I remember I grew up thinkin i'd time my pregnancy to have my child in January too...ummm didn't work out that way cuz his bday is nov 22nd WOMP WOMP!!


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been MIA for a few weeks because of moving/starting school, but I'm back for good now! So far, I haven't made any beauty purchases since the middle of December, but I'm going to be needing some more skincare stuff from Sephora soon and then I'll be in real trouble. I have been really concentrating on my Naked 3 palette, my UD lipsticks, and the YSL blush in Pepper Rose, and I'm really satisfied with using them in combination for an every day look. I'm also trying to use my tools to find more ways to use what I have. I've used my Guerlain foundation this week with my UD blending brush and Beauty Blender and I've gotten a much better finish than using just one tool. I hope I can continue to be strong because I will be unemployed for at least a few more weeks while I adjust to school.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 11, 2014)

HEY KNOPE what UD lippies u have? I wanted to try some but I dnt know which shades to try...hmmmm? im not buyin em this month becuz with LOW BUY comes restrictions and im gonna wait til March to purchase again.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oh wow!! January be holding it down lol. I think its the most popular month for birthdays :cheer: my brothers is the 16th (im older lol), my stepma's 13, aunt 25th, stepbrother 28th, dad 31st.


  Your stepbrother and my daddy have the same bday!


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oh wow!! January be holding it down lol. I think its the most popular month for birthdays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Happy Birthday month to you all!  My grandpa's was the 8th and my mom's is the 25th.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oh wow!! January be holding it down lol. I think its the most popular month for birthdays :cheer: my brothers is the 16th (im older lol), my stepma's 13, aunt 25th, stepbrother 28th, dad 31st.


  January babies BABYYYY !  Wooohoooo! In my family, we have lots in October...   





missboss82 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @PixieDancer , I hope you had a great day.  @KiKi Kontour , your birthday is the day before mine


  Thanks GIRL!!!    





Knope2012 said:


> Hi everyone   I've been MIA for a few weeks because of moving/starting school, but I'm back for good now! So far, I haven't made any beauty purchases since the middle of December, but I'm going to be needing some more skincare stuff from Sephora soon and then I'll be in real trouble. I have been really concentrating on my Naked 3 palette, my UD lipsticks, and the YSL blush in Pepper Rose, and I'm really satisfied with using them in combination for an every day look. I'm also trying to use my tools to find more ways to use what I have. I've used my Guerlain foundation this week with my UD blending brush and Beauty Blender and I've gotten a much better finish than using just one tool. I hope I can continue to be strong because I will be unemployed for at least a few more weeks while I adjust to school.


  Very proud of your resolve! Keep it up. I'd suggest making a list before you place an order... Then only allow yourself one item that isn't on your list... Just to give yourself some wiggle room in case you feel weak... We all know THAT feeling!   





texasmommy said:


> Happy Birthday month to you all!  My grandpa's was the 8th and my mom's is the 25th.


  Wow! January IS rockin! New Year... New Babies! Heehee


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy belated birthday pixiedancersince I'm on a low buy I can appericate a freebie here is my free mascara birthday gift from ulta I thought it was pretty cool I hope I love it


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 11, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Happy belated birthday pixiedancersince I'm on a low buy I can appericate a freebie here is my free mascara birthday gift from ulta I thought it was pretty cool I hope I love it


  Thanks beautiful! And also thanks for reminding me to pick up my free birthday goodies!! Gotta do that!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks beautiful! And also thanks for reminding me to pick up my free birthday goodies!! Gotta do that!!


awwww u are welcome and yes u have to go get your birthday freebie to


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> HEY KNOPE what UD lippies u have? I wanted to try some but I dnt know which shades to try...hmmmm? im not buyin em this month becuz with LOW BUY comes restrictions and im gonna wait til March to purchase again.


 I've got Native, Turn On, Catfight and Jilted. Three I got from the Black Friday deal last year. They are beautiful, but I have so many damn lipsticks that I hardly wear them. Native is definitely my favorite of the group, but I'm very happy with all 4 of them. Maybe swatch them and choose one and pick it up during a F&F sale?


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 11, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I've got Native, Turn On, Catfight and Jilted. Three I got from the Black Friday deal last year. They are beautiful, but I have so many damn lipsticks that I hardly wear them. Native is definitely my favorite of the group, but I'm very happy with all 4 of them. Maybe swatch them and choose one and pick it up during a F&F sale?


  ooooh NATIVE was on my list too. I want an easy breezy color i'd wear with an everyday look


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 12, 2014)

I just gave in to my craving and ordered the Naked 3. I didn't want to order it on beautybay because it's much more expensive than on hqhair or lookfantastic but I've been stalking these onlineshops for about two weeks now and nothing has changed and patience isn't my strongest suit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I ended up paying 55€ including shipping but I can't wait to get it! I'm really excited for it! I don't care if this makes my spendings in January explode because I just have to have it.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 12, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> ooooh NATIVE was on my list too. I want an easy breezy color i'd wear with an everyday look


 I think Native definitely fits the bill as easy breezy everyday - it's a creamy pinky nude. I don't usually wear traditional nudes because I have cool undertones but I think Native is quite universally flattering.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 12, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I think Native definitely fits the bill as easy breezy everyday - it's a creamy pinky nude. I don't usually wear traditional nudes because I have cool undertones but I think Native is quite universally flattering.


  I love Native, I have never been able to find/wear a good nude or light pink but it really works on me! I have yet to find one of the UD lipsticks I don't love, lol.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 12, 2014)

NATIVE it will be...one day lol.

  its ok sleeping beauty **cue Donnie McClurkin** we fall down but we get up!!!


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 12, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I just gave in to my craving and ordered the Naked 3. I didn't want to order it on beautybay because it's much more expensive than on hqhair or lookfantastic but I've been stalking these onlineshops for about two weeks now and nothing has changed and patience isn't my strongest suit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  55?! I paid 48 a few days ago! maybe euro went down again..If that makes you feel any better the promo codes from lookfantastic never worked with the Naked palettes..


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 12, 2014)

I caved and bought the Too Faced Chocolate palette off HSN. On another beauty blog site someone was so awesome to post a $20 off code for new shoppers!!! And it included free shipping   That's it! Nothing else for a while except skin care & replacements.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 12, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> That's it! Nothing else for a while except skin care & replacements.


  that's a good deal tho


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 12, 2014)

Picked up a few things from Ulta. I'm trying


----------



## Kaori (Jan 13, 2014)

I caved in and bought three free zoya polishes for 12$ S&H >.< I don't have any of their polishes, so figured I may try it for just 4$ a piece. I was resisting until now because I thought they contained formaldehyd resin but then they had this big fat 5free banner on their website so I caved in and got the ones that I don't have anything similar to them yet: Zara, Aurora and Payton(I really wanted chanel taboo but 27$ for polish is WAAAAY too much, so this looks good enough for a dupe). I hope there wont be anymore sales anytime soon, its too hard to resist QQ


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 13, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> NATIVE it will be...one day lol.  its ok sleeping beauty **cue Donnie McClurkin** we fall down but we get up!!!


  Hihi, thank you! Yes, we're all new to this but one day we'll be able to resist makeup.   





ma146rina said:


> 55?! I paid 48 a few days ago! maybe euro went down again..If that makes you feel any better the promo codes from lookfantastic never worked with the Naked palettes..


  The price went up from 48€ to 52€  within a few minutes and because I chose tracked shipping I had to pay an extra 2€.  Yes, that makes me feel better indeed. Thank you! This will be my last makeup purchase in a long time, anyway. Spring is knocking on the door and I need a few clothes. Also, we just bought a new car and need to save wherever it's possible.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been resisting quite nicely!! I went to Sephora on Saturday and I thought I'd do some serious damage but amazingly enough I only bought a reduced mini travalo type perfume container by Sephora. I thought they'd have more things reduced in price but it was mainly their own brand and a three very strange colors of MUFE lipsticks.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lilinah* 



Mostly i'm planning to "shop" my own makeup inventory for much of this year. I'm not on a NO Buy, but i am definitely going to buy less.
  LIPSTICKS: I actually do wear them and i have a few that i've used a good deal of. I'm going to try to wear lipstick every day and see if i can work through a few. They're not off my list, but after i snap some photos of my "collection" -- looks like it'll be sunny most of next week, good for portraits of lipstick tubes -- i know i'll keep the number of purchases down. AND i can B2M them as i use them, since most of mine are MAC, so it'll be like getting a new lipstick for free!
  LIP GLOSSES: I rarely wear them, so i'm promising myself to skip them unless they're really _really_ unusual or utterly perfect for my coloring.
  EYE LINERS: I use eye liners of all sorts, cake, gel, liquid, pencil -- lately i've been really loving Fluidlines a whole lot. I'm going to try to wear eye liner every day. I've got a liquid liner that's almost used up, so that's a step in the right direction. Eye liner is not off my list, but i do not need _every_ violet or purple or glittery brown liner that comes down the road -- and, really, how many teal liners do i need? I think 8 is enough!
  EYE SHADOWS: I wear them less often than liner, but i do wear them, and when i do i combine 3 or 4 colors, so i don't plan to pare these down. I just don't need more of the same colors i already have, so i'll snap photos and try to restrain myself.
  CHEEKS : I have THREE boxes: one with about 45 warm blushes & highlighters, a second with about 45 neutral blushes & highlighters, and a third with about 45 cool blushes & highlighters. SRSLY i do _not_ need more! So, again, unless there is something utterly _amaze-balls_, i'm skipping blushes and highlighters this year. Remember, my collection goes back decades, so i've got some powder cheek products from the '70s & '80s that are still wearable.
  • *Bronzer* I almost never wear. I own a few that i got maybe 5 years ago - i may just give 'em the heave-ho, since they're mostly sparkly drugstore ones;
  • *Blush* I infrequently wear because of my rosacea: I don't need to look redder in more places. In order to wear blush effectively i have to do a full face -- color correcting primer in some places, regular primer in others, foundation, concealer, cheek products, powder. And i'm usually too lazy to put on more than my skin care, moisturizing mineral sunscreen, and a light dusting of neutral powder;
  • *Highlighter* I do wear a bit more often. I may try for every day. But i do not need more of them.

  Part of my point here is:
  -- I will figure out what i use the most often, what i use less often, what almost never.
  -- That way i don't buy more stuff i'll hardly use, no matter how pretty it is in the pan or the tube.
  -- And i will keep a lid on purchases of things i do use, since i don't need more multiples of the same or similar colors.



   You remind me so much of myself lol......


----------



## jennyap (Jan 13, 2014)

So far so good, haven't bought anything since my official start. Then again, we are only 13 days into the year!! It feels like I have been trying to resist for longer than that! I have a couple of skincare empties too.   Of the things I have bought - technically this year, but from collections I'd already decided to buy from before committing to a low-buy - the two lipsticks (Morning Rose & What A Feeling) definitely fit the gap I'm aiming to fill this year of more 'neutral' work-friendly shades. I can see myself wearing them both a ton. I think these will go a long way to minimising how many more I want.  Also although I am allowed to buy 1 more highlighter this year, I picked up Superb and absolutely love it, so the only way I can see another new h/l making its way into my collection is if it's the elusive silver/lavender shade that I'm dreaming of.   Reading the PC thread did have me wavering over Studded Kiss, but I reminded myself I really don't need it, I have like half a dozen reds already and I only wear red maybe once or twice a month. Luckily it's sold out so even if I was feeling week I couldn't get it LOL. Must stay strong!! Plus I'm only allowing myself 3 brights this year. I want one of those to be Flat Out Fabulous (will B2M for that) and as long as it's not horrible on me one will be the new VG, so I need to save the last spot for something really special, there's a long year ahead!   Also, Lilinah I really love your idea of taking a picture of your collection so you can see all the shades, I'm definitely going to do that for my lipsticks at the very least.  Belated Happy Birthday Pixie!!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm happy with how the year has started; I've already resisted several items that I likely wouldn't have a year or so ago and I made it through the post-Christmas and birthday period which is when I often do significant damage because of receiving gift cards and cash.

  My husband bought me Superb, and I'm surprised by just how much I love it. I've even worn it to the office. While I'm sure it can be uber metallic, it's a very versatile highlighter because it can be applied with a reasonably light hand and once buffed just a bit it just leaves a beautiful glow. I think having it has really sealed Light Year's fate with me; I know many (including Pixie) love that one, but I just don't like the glitter in it so it's time to find it a new home. I got three Tarte eyeliners in a set as a birthday gift (hello fellow January birthday girls) but I didn't count those. I like them, but didn't need them and wouldn't have bought them on my own.

  I did get some items from the Dec. 26th MAC collections (five lipsticks), but four of them were a planned Christmas gift. I just made it under the wire on those. I also exchanged my backup Clinique Redness Solutions foundation (great formula but too pink for me so I have to mix it with something else) for Bobbi Brown BB cream (much yellower and a better colour match).  That's an item for item swap so I don't count that as a new purchase and I used up a gift card paying for the difference.

  So far, I've resisted the new NARS collections (spring and the LE Nordstroms one), both of which would have drawn me in. I'm also covering my eyes re the new Naked finishing powder; I just bought a few of the Hourglass and I have MAC blot powder (loose and pressed), MAC translucent pressed (meh but I've already hit pan and will finish it) and NARS Light Reflecting. I don't need more. Maybe after I've finished a couple of the MAC powders (as a replacement). Now - no. I'm not remotely interested in the upcoming MAC collections (Fantasy of Flowers or the Osborne one), although there may be others later in the year that tempt me more.

  I counted Superb as my first purchase of 2014. It was technically bought in 2013 but since it was for a January birthday it hit my list. I'm very likely to purchase one of the new Hourglass Ambient blush as my second purchase. It's too pretty for me to want to resist and I love the finish of their powders. I was debating skipping because I certainly don't need blush, but the reality is that I don't need ANYTHING and I've since reconsidered and decided it makes sense to just buy a limited number of items I love. It may bump something out of my current stash to make room for it (rather like Superb did LY) and I'm happy with that outcome; I want to keep my collection to a manageable size, and replacing an item I find just ok and don't really reach for with one I adore makes sense to me.

  As an aside, I pulled out last year's At Dusk when a couple of people asked about it and realized that I've probably used 1/3-1/2 of it. I need to apply so much for it to show on me as a subtle flush that I think I wore the pattern off completely after wearing it around 7-8 times. Sheesh. While I wouldn't buy it again because it needs more pigmentation (from my perspective), I suppose the upside is that I might actually finish it.

  Total personal spend since joining the thread - one MAC Huggable lipstick in December. My bank and credit card statements are going to show a lot less activity when I review them this month. Well, other than the hugely self-indulgent espresso machine, but I don't regret that. Four of us are using it daily and I haven't been to Starbucks or Tim Hortons since I bought it. It will pay for itself in time (probably a couple of years). 

  Edit: Early morning typos.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not doing as well as I hoped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was hoping to get through January with no purchases but I have already bought Sable and Brown Script from MAC. I know they are both permanent so I could have waited.


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 13, 2014)

So far so good, I brought bgrr at retail, cause wanted that anyway. Nine more items for the year.  I know i need no more blushes, highlighers, and i don't really wear eyeshadows every day. Hopefully, can spend my money on more important things.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 13, 2014)

makeupbyvee said:


> Picked up a few things from Ulta. I'm trying


Omg did u see all the new items from nyx it was sooooo hard to be good in there but I did nyx is one of my fave brands I love thier makeup


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm really enjoying Til Tomorrow these days. A lovely mauve shade. I'd like to pick up another one in the Goodbyes section because I'm almost done with this one. I hope it's there awhile so I have that chance.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 13, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I caved in and bought three free zoya polishes for 12$ S&H >.< I don't have any of their polishes, so figured I may try it for just 4$ a piece. I was resisting until now because I thought they contained formaldehyd resin but then they had this big fat 5free banner on their website so I caved in and got the ones that I don't have anything similar to them yet: Zara, Aurora and Payton(I really wanted chanel taboo but 27$ for polish is WAAAAY too much, so this looks good enough for a dupe). I hope there wont be anymore sales anytime soon, its too hard to resist QQ


  I did the same thing.  I've been wanting the Pixie Dust polish in Godiva and that is $10.00.  For two dollars more I was able to get 3 polishes.  I got Blu and Neely. 

  I admire you girls that are allowing yourselves 10 items for the year.  I'd be in trouble lol!!

  Happy Birthday Pixie!!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the continued birthday wishes ladies! I'm feelin the love!!! Xoxo  





lyseD said:


> I'm not doing as well as I hoped.    I was hoping to get through January with no purchases but I have already bought Sable and Brown Script from MAC. I know they are both permanent so I could have waited.


  Don't get too down on yourself. Those are great neutral MAC perm staples, so adding those to your collection are safe, long term loves for sure. I definitely think its a better mind set to add tried & true perm staples than purchasing LE items on a whim that sometimes don't pay off. Just try to analyze what you have & what you're looking to add to your collection due to necessity to curb any impulsive purchases. Try to stay strong and stick to the categories you need!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 13, 2014)

I am always late! Pixie, have a happy fun-filled birthday. Enjoy many more!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I might have to stay away from the coupon section of the Sunday newspaper.  There are always so many coupons for cosmetics and I feel so tempted to use them!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 13, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I think I might have to stay away from the coupon section of the Sunday newspaper.  There are always so many coupons for cosmetics and I feel so tempted to use them!!!


  I don't know why but this made me laugh so hard... Picturing a young, pretty girl clipping makeup coupons! I always think of my grandma when I think of a woman looking through the paper for coupons! Heehee


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 13, 2014)

This thread is an amazing idea! Just finished reading the comments and I'm so inspired by all of your stories. I too got caught up in YouTube, Specktra and e-mail subscriptions during the past few years.. which led only to impulse purchases that have barely been used and an insatiable need for more. I'm not sure why I purchased like 5 palettes when I constantly reach for my MAC quads/palettes because they're all shades I like, or why I bought so many lipsticks online when most of them ended up looking off on me. A LOT of lessons learned! Over the past 6 months I've slowly curbed my purchases and purged most of the excess products and I'm ready to get back to basics this year. I'm an Excel junkie like some others here so I listed all of my products by category and wrote the date next to it every time I used it. If I hadn't used something multiple times in 6 months or if I had a dupe I liked more, it had to go! This is what I've finally pared my collection down to:  31 eyeshadows/4 liners/2 pigments  1 eye primer/1 under-eye brightener 1 brow pencil/1 brow gelcreme 10 blushes/2 pearlmatte powders/1 beauty powder/3 highlighters/1 bronzer 13 lipsticks/3 glosses/1 liner 2 powder foundations/2 translucent setting powders  I know that for a lot of people this won't seem like much at all, but for me personally it's still a bit overwhelming. I'm not a makeup artist or a collector (just a fan of pretty things!), and I'm at work or in class 7 days a week so I almost always wear neutrals anyway. And as some of you have said, how much does my one little face really need? I probably have enough to last me 10 years at the rate I've been using things up! I think I'm going to set a 12 item limit for myself this year (one per month). I know I'll be repurchasing a few staples soon (MAC Painterly, MSFN, mascara) but I *will* be including them in my limit. I'd also like to finally find a good liquid foundation, try a couple more lip liners, and use up some lipsticks and eyeshadows that are too similar to each other so I can replace them with ones that would add variety.   My primary goal for the end of the year is to have *every* item in my collection be an item that I LOVE and use regularly. I'm really looking forward to following everyone's progress throughout the year. Thanks everyone for sharing and being so supportive about different needs and goals. It's so great to see that.. and on the internet of all places.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome @veronikawithak! So glad you're here to share your success! It sounds like you're wayyyyy ahead of the game & we could use your voice of reason around here!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> My primary goal for the end of the year is to have *every* item in my collection be an item that I LOVE and use regularly. I'm really looking forward to following everyone's progress throughout the year. Thanks everyone for sharing and being so supportive about different needs and goals. It's so great to see that.. and on the internet of all places.


  A couple of years ago I'd have found your collection large as well. It all adds up more quickly than most of us intended it to. Glad you've done so much paring; I'd be happy to do more but I'm at a bit of a loss as to know what to do with the products I consider to be 'just ok'. I know I can sell them (in theory), but I've never had success doing that. Canadian postal rates often make mailing one item too costly for people, even though I dropped my prices to below retail.

  I think one per month is a good goal; I may have to shift to that if I really struggle with 10 for the year. Welcome!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks so much for the warm welcomes PixieDancer and Audrey C!! It took a lot of self-reflection and tough love but I'm gradually getting to a more happy place with makeup and possessions in general. In terms of purging the "just ok" products.. I'm in Canada too and I hear you about the postage! It's ridiculous. Have you tried Kijiji or Craigslist? I live in an area where I doubt people would pay much for even gently used products, but it might be worth a shot? Older products I just threw away but if they were newer powder products I sanitized them and either gave them to friends or donated them to my local women's shelter. With MAC products I tried to use up as much as I could but ended up B2M some that weren't done yet. It seems wasteful but I feel like life's too short to spend a year of it trying to use up a product you don't even like, when you have others that you love that could expire in the meantime.. And now at least I know what colors and formulas work for me, and I know to only shop at stores where I can try things in advance rather than buying online. Another reason to avoid the hype of LE collections.. which is something I am expecting to struggle with at some point this year. Once color stories come out I'll have to plan purchases out in advance and post them here so I'll be accountable to stick to my limit.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcomes PixieDancer and Audrey C!! It took a lot of self-reflection and tough love but I'm gradually getting to a more happy place with makeup and possessions in general. In terms of purging the "just ok" products.. I'm in Canada too and I hear you about the postage! It's ridiculous. Have you tried Kijiji or Craigslist? I live in an area where I doubt people would pay much for even gently used products, but it might be worth a shot? Older products I just threw away but if they were newer powder products I sanitized them and either gave them to friends or donated them to my local women's shelter. With MAC products I tried to use up as much as I could but ended up B2M some that weren't done yet. It seems wasteful but I feel like life's too short to spend a year of it trying to use up a product you don't even like, when you have others that you love that could expire in the meantime.. And now at least I know what colors and formulas work for me, and I know to only shop at stores where I can try things in advance rather than buying online. Another reason to avoid the hype of LE collections.. which is something I am expecting to struggle with at some point this year. Once color stories come out I'll have to plan purchases out in advance and post them here so I'll be accountable to stick to my limit.


  I def. hear you with the postage rates! They are killer up here - to send anything to the States starts at $8!  I have a backup of Private Party that I've been trying to sell, just to recoup the cost and postage - and no one can afford it because the lowest I could do w/o losing money is like $30!  It has really opened my eyes to only buying things that I love and will use - it's just not worth it to buy and then have to sell it later.  
  Welcome to our support group! hehe


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcomes PixieDancer and Audrey C!! It took a lot of self-reflection and tough love but I'm gradually getting to a more happy place with makeup and possessions in general. In terms of purging the "just ok" products.. I'm in Canada too and I hear you about the postage! It's ridiculous. Have you tried Kijiji or Craigslist? I live in an area where I doubt people would pay much for even gently used products, but it might be worth a shot? Older products I just threw away but if they were newer powder products I sanitized them and either gave them to friends or donated them to my local women's shelter. With MAC products I tried to use up as much as I could but ended up B2M some that weren't done yet. It seems wasteful but I feel like life's too short to spend a year of it trying to use up a product you don't even like, when you have others that you love that could expire in the meantime.. And now at least I know what colors and formulas work for me, and I know to only shop at stores where I can try things in advance rather than buying online. Another reason to avoid the hype of LE collections.. which is something I am expecting to struggle with at some point this year. Once color stories come out I'll have to plan purchases out in advance and post them here so I'll be accountable to stick to my limit.


  Posting my collection list/goal is my plan too! Accountability! I can't say it enough... It's a MUST for me!  I wish I had your purging abilities! I'm hoping if I buy less this year, in theory, I should be using more of what I already have... I'm hoping that's a step in the right direction of really getting to the bottom of what I use & what I just seem to hoard. I'm planning to set a tougher goal for myself each year. This "out of control" stash didn't happen overnight, so I know it will take some time to reprogram myself!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 14, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> This thread is an amazing idea! Just finished reading the comments and I'm so inspired by all of your stories. I too got caught up in YouTube, Specktra and e-mail subscriptions during the past few years.. which led only to impulse purchases that have barely been used and an insatiable need for more. I'm not sure why I purchased like 5 palettes when I constantly reach for my MAC quads/palettes because they're all shades I like, or why I bought so many lipsticks online when most of them ended up looking off on me. A LOT of lessons learned! Over the past 6 months I've slowly curbed my purchases and purged most of the excess products and I'm ready to get back to basics this year. I'm an Excel junkie like some others here so I listed all of my products by category and wrote the date next to it every time I used it. If I hadn't used something multiple times in 6 months or if I had a dupe I liked more, it had to go! This is what I've finally pared my collection down to:  31 eyeshadows/4 liners/2 pigments  1 eye primer/1 under-eye brightener 1 brow pencil/1 brow gelcreme 10 blushes/2 pearlmatte powders/1 beauty powder/3 highlighters/1 bronzer 13 lipsticks/3 glosses/1 liner 2 powder foundations/2 translucent setting powders  I know that for a lot of people this won't seem like much at all, but for me personally it's still a bit overwhelming. I'm not a makeup artist or a collector (just a fan of pretty things!), and I'm at work or in class 7 days a week so I almost always wear neutrals anyway. And as some of you have said, how much does my one little face really need? I probably have enough to last me 10 years at the rate I've been using things up! I think I'm going to set a 12 item limit for myself this year (one per month). I know I'll be repurchasing a few staples soon (MAC Painterly, MSFN, mascara) but I *will* be including them in my limit. I'd also like to finally find a good liquid foundation, try a couple more lip liners, and use up some lipsticks and eyeshadows that are too similar to each other so I can replace them with ones that would add variety.   My primary goal for the end of the year is to have *every* item in my collection be an item that I LOVE and use regularly. I'm really looking forward to following everyone's progress throughout the year. Thanks everyone for sharing and being so supportive about different needs and goals. It's so great to see that.. and on the internet of all places.


 you are so right. I have let my spending get out of control. I was watching youtube and this woman had so much lipsticks that she just collected and really didn't wear. she and her boyfriend downsized her collection and she gave all the make up she wasn't wearing to a woman's shelter which I thought was nice. my problem is that when I first starting wearing make up I was into pigments. so I picked up a lot of pigments. then I was into eyeliners then lipsticks and then all of a sudden (not really but you get the point) I had over 100 lippies and so many eyeshadows. I just purchased the naked 3 palette and I am looking for TTT Ls since I lost mine. I don't plan on spending a lot this year. I still have WOG so I didn't buy anything from the magnetic nude collection plus I still have cozy up which looks like it is a dupe for one of the lippies in that collection. I have so much make up I haven't wore that I am seriously trying to use the stuff I haven't used yet. I have things from collections last year I haven't used yet so unless it's something very unique I am going to have to pass on a lot of items this year.


----------



## kanne (Jan 14, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> you are so right. I have let my spending get out of control. I was watching youtube and this woman had so much lipsticks that she just collected and really didn't wear. she and her boyfriend downsized her collection and she gave all the make up she wasn't wearing to a woman's shelter which I thought was nice. my problem is that when I first starting wearing make up I was into pigments. so I picked up a lot of pigments. then I was into eyeliners then lipsticks and then all of a sudden (not really but you get the point) I had over 100 lippies and so many eyeshadows. I just purchased the naked 3 palette and I am looking for TTT Ls since I lost mine. I don't plan on spending a lot this year. I still have WOG so I didn't buy anything from the magnetic nude collection plus I still have cozy up which looks like it is a dupe for one of the lippies in that collection. I have so much make up I haven't wore that I am seriously trying to use the stuff I haven't used yet. I have things from collections last year I haven't used yet so unless it's something very unique I am going to have to pass on a lot of items this year.


  I just watched that series of videos...I went to find the link for you guys but I've lost it. She had sooo much stuff but she was so down on herself for accumulating it all, I felt bad for her. She was really cut throat and got rid of SO MUCH stuff, and was much happier afterwards.

  Edit: found it! 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnF2Sj4v8rY


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 14, 2014)

kanne said:


> I just watched that series of videos...I went to find the link for you guys but I've lost it. She had sooo much stuff but she was so down on herself for accumulating it all, I felt bad for her. She was really cut throat and got rid of SO MUCH stuff, and was much happier afterwards.
> 
> Edit: found it!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnF2Sj4v8rY


  I remember this video.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *makeupbyvee* 






Picked up a few things from Ulta. I'm trying 


 Quote:Originally Posted by *allthingsglam* 




Omg did u see all the new items from nyx it was sooooo hard to be good in there but I did nyx is one of my fave brands I love thier makeup


  @makeupbyvee I want to go hunt that NYX palette down now after seeing your posting.  It must be new.  Looks lovely.  I don't think I will buy it but I really would like to see it in person.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 14, 2014)

I love Pinksofoxy! I made a playlist of her declutter videos and watched it whenever I needed a push last year. Her "Makeout 2013" video was especially inspiring. She went from excessive hauling to setting a 10 item limit for herself and really cut down her collection. She has a great attitude about it all too. Just be careful not to go too fast with getting rid of things so you don't regret something and end up panicking and buying it back plus more haha..


----------



## kanne (Jan 14, 2014)

I've now completed one of my Inglot palettes. I am such a fan of how cheap they are and the quality. I also love the huge range and no rush to pick up colours - I can find a dupe for almost anything with Inglot, so I never feel the urge to buy LE eyeshadows or more expensive ones (apart from the few Nars duos that I want). I have made a few additions/changes to my current "to-buy" list, so here it is:
*NARS:* Charade, Kalahari and Kauai duos.
*MAC:* Constructivist paintpot, 217 brush, 213 brush.
*Benefit:* The Rockateur blush
*Chanel:* Rose Moire nail polish (my counter is not a very busy one, I'm not concerned about this selling out anytime soon)
*Napoleon Perdis:* Athena and Niki lipstick. 

  There is also another 10-palette Inglot pan (I have already chosen the colours) that I want to pick up as I can afford it. 

  I don't have a limit like a few other people on this thread, but my goal is definitely to NOT go shopping every day because I don't want to miss out on something LE - and then buy something else if the collection isn't out yet. I am also only buying things when I can afford it this year, rather than having to panic about paying bills when I've just dropped $100 on makeup. I have found in the past that adding items to a list helps to make you consider your purchases and I usually cross off a lot of products before I even get around to buying them this way - I also cut if I can't even remember what the product looked like when I see the name of it on my list.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 14, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *makeupbyvee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just happened to see it. They was only three there when I was in the store. I will open it for a closer pic today. It was $14.99 then I hade a $3.50 off ulta coupon. Not so bad.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 14, 2014)

kanne said:


> I've now completed one of my Inglot palettes. I am such a fan of how cheap they are and the quality. I also love the huge range and no rush to pick up colours - I can find a dupe for almost anything with Inglot, so I never feel the urge to buy LE eyeshadows or more expensive ones (apart from the few Nars duos that I want). I have made a few additions/changes to my current "to-buy" list, so here it is: *NARS:* Charade, Kalahari and Kauai duos. *MAC:* Constructivist paintpot, 217 brush, 213 brush. *Benefit:* The Rockateur blush *Chanel:* Rose Moire nail polish (my counter is not a very busy one, I'm not concerned about this selling out anytime soon) *Napoleon Perdis:* Athena and Niki lipstick.   There is also another 10-palette Inglot pan (I have already chosen the colours) that I want to pick up as I can afford it.   I don't have a limit like a few other people on this thread, but my goal is definitely to NOT go shopping every day because I don't want to miss out on something LE - and then buy something else if the collection isn't out yet. I am also only buying things when I can afford it this year, rather than having to panic about paying bills when I've just dropped $100 on makeup. I have found in the past that adding items to a list helps to make you consider your purchases and I usually cross off a lot of products before I even get around to buying them this way - I also cut if I can't even remember what the product looked like when I see the name of it on my list.


  Sounds like a great strategy! I think I might make it a rule that I have to have it on my list for at least a week before purchasing. I talked myself out of even wanting to go check out the new NARS eye palette so I'm happy about that. But I know it won't be as easy with other collections. And of course I found out that Inglot ships to Canada during a low buy..


----------



## Kaori (Jan 14, 2014)

kanne said:


> I just watched that series of videos...I went to find the link for you guys but I've lost it. She had sooo much stuff but she was so down on herself for accumulating it all, I felt bad for her. She was really cut throat and got rid of SO MUCH stuff, and was much happier afterwards.
> 
> Edit: found it!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnF2Sj4v8rY
> ...


If you have Naked one or two or something similar, you definitely wont need the new nars palette, it's just another neutral palette in the line, except this one is soooo expensive and it doesn't even have pretty packaging <.<'

  Actually Inglot still costs you more per shadow than when you buy eyeshadow palettes, but at least you can pick colors, I'm planing to just get a 10shadow palette from them when they have sale again, once I figure out which shades I don't have and then call it a day lol I like that they have the rainbow shadows, its three shadows for less $$ xD


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 14, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Going to watch all her videos o.o She had so many samples in the first video that it reminded me, I need to start using mine and not let them collect dust lol  If you have Naked one or two or something similar, you definitely wont need the new nars palette, it's just another neutral palette in the line, except this one is soooo expensive and it doesn't even have pretty packaging


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 14, 2014)

yall are really inspiring!! keep em coming. since this thread i've REALLY stopped the impulse shopping n grabbing things that i KNOW i'll absolutely use becuz i too have shyt from last year collections i dnt even touch **looks at temp rising** and i can name at least a handful of lippies i havent even barely swatched let alone grace my lips as early as the archie collection!! YIKES!!! luckily im not big on mac n nars shadows cuz i prefer to collect UD palettes n im holdin off on the UD3 til prolly next xmas time when sephora rolls out the $20 gift cards n etc. i still give ALOT of makeup away actually to friends n family (if my sisters dnt rob me first). my co-worker asked me for recommendations for a red lip n next thing u know i made her a goody bag filled with samples, lip liner, brush n different shades of red lipsticks n glosses. i felt soooo relieved n pretty good that i knew these products could get passed down to someone just gettin into the makeup game as i did years ago. i also advise anybody who asks me about learning makeup n etc to NOT get caught up in buying stuff n wasting money on shyt u will barely wear cuz i just dnt want women to make the same mistakes i did and end up in rehab now **shakes profusely**


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2014)

Doing pretty good so far, I must say. I did pick up two lip pencils at the CCO the other day when I went for makeup wipes (Vino and Bittersweet) I probably didn't need them, but they have been on my perm list for awhile now and am glad to say I've used both several times so far so at least they aren't going to sit and collect dust. I also ordered 1 Huggable in Out for Passion since I was really curious about the formula and think it'll get a lot of use especially this time of year when my lips are all dry and get murdered brutally by mattes and retro mattes. Anyway, that is all I have gotten so far since Punk Couture launched and think that might be all until Maleficent and The Osbournes (depending on the products). Fantasy of Flowers looks nice, but I'm going to have to check it out in person and make sure I'm not duping myself so that may or may not end up being a total skip.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 14, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yall are really inspiring!! keep em coming. since this thread i've REALLY stopped the impulse shopping n grabbing things that i KNOW i'll absolutely use becuz i too have shyt from last year collections i dnt even touch **looks at temp rising** and i can name at least a handful of lippies i havent even barely swatched let alone grace my lips as early as the archie collection!! YIKES!!! luckily im not big on mac n nars shadows cuz i prefer to collect UD palettes n im holdin off on the UD3 til prolly next xmas time when sephora rolls out the $20 gift cards n etc. i still give ALOT of makeup away actually to friends n family (if my sisters dnt rob me first). my co-worker asked me for recommendations for a red lip n next thing u know i made her a goody bag filled with samples, lip liner, brush n different shades of red lipsticks n glosses. i felt soooo relieved n pretty good that i knew these products could get passed down to someone just gettin into the makeup game as i did years ago. i also advise anybody who asks me about learning makeup n etc to NOT get caught up in buying stuff n wasting money on shyt u will barely wear cuz i just dnt want women to make the same mistakes i did and end up in rehab now **shakes profusely**


Congrats on curbing the impulse shopping!! That was the step that had the most impact for me. If you don't have a ton of new stuff distracting you, you tend to look more closely at what you've had in your collection for a while and are better able to evaluate what needs to go/stay. LOVE the idea of a "goody bag"! Very sweet of you!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 



Doing pretty good so far, I must say. I did pick up two lip pencils at the CCO the other day when I went for makeup wipes (Vino and Bittersweet) I probably didn't need them, but they have been on my perm list for awhile now and am glad to say I've used both several times so far so at least they aren't going to sit and collect dust. I also ordered 1 Huggable in Out for Passion since I was really curious about the formula and think it'll get a lot of use especially this time of year when my lips are all dry and get murdered brutally by mattes and retro mattes. Anyway, that is all I have gotten so far since Punk Couture launched and think that might be all until Maleficent and The Osbournes (depending on the products). Fantasy of Flowers looks nice, but I'm going to have to check it out in person and make sure I'm not duping myself so that may or may not end up being a total skip. 



  So far I'm definitely finding the Huggables to be a great formula for my lips, so I think that was a good buy.  When I first saw the Fantasy of Flowers images I thought it was going to be a really dangerous collection for me, but the more I look at it the more I think I'll get away with only a couple of items. Not at all interested in the mineralize shadows or blushes. The lipsticks look pretty from what we can see, but when we get a proper colour story and product info that might change anyway, and I will certainly swatch and compare to my stash before making any rash decisions. Phlox Garden fluidline feels like the only thing I am pretty certain I want at this stage.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Doing pretty good so far, I must say. I did pick up two lip pencils at the CCO the other day when I went for makeup wipes (Vino and Bittersweet) I probably didn't need them, but they have been on my perm list for awhile now and am glad to say I've used both several times so far so at least they aren't going to sit and collect dust. I also ordered 1 Huggable in Out for Passion since I was really curious about the formula and think it'll get a lot of use especially this time of year when my lips are all dry and get murdered brutally by mattes and retro mattes. Anyway, that is all I have gotten so far since Punk Couture launched and think that might be all until Maleficent and The Osbournes (depending on the products). Fantasy of Flowers looks nice, but I'm going to have to check it out in person and make sure I'm not duping myself so that may or may not end up being a total skip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's how I was initially, I got swept away in the pretty colours and swore I'd have it all. Now I look at it and will probably skip pretty much everything besides MAYBE an MSF (depending on in store swatches) and MAYBE a lipstick or two. The blushes looks nice, but possibly are similar to ones I already own so those might be a skip as well. The fluidlines are calling me though.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's how I was initially, I got swept away in the pretty colours and swore I'd have it all. Now I look at it and will probably skip pretty much everything besides MAYBE an MSF (depending on in store swatches) and MAYBE a lipstick or two. The blushes looks nice, but possibly are similar to ones I already own so those might be a skip as well. The fluidlines are calling me though.


That's kind of how I am with almost every collection. The initial excitement makes me think I'll get everything, but then that wears off, and I only end up getting a couple things (and sometimes nothing at all!). I think that's what MAC is banking on, people having not enough time for their excitement to wear off and just buy lots of things.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> That's kind of how I am with almost every collection. The initial excitement makes me think I'll get everything, but then that wears off, and I only end up getting a couple things (and sometimes nothing at all!). I think that's what MAC is banking on, people having not enough time for their excitement to wear off and just buy lots of things.


  I think so too and it obviously works or else they'd probably stop doing it and find another route already.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 14, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *makeupbyvee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just happened to see it. They was only three there when I was in the store. I will open it for a closer pic today. It was $14.99 then I hade a $3.50 off ulta coupon. Not so bad.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 14, 2014)

Ugh I wanna buy 1 or 2 if the new NARS blushes but I just don't know...


----------



## Kaori (Jan 14, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Ugh I wanna buy 1 or 2 if the new NARS blushes but I just don't know...


They seem like easily dupable colors though, nothing special. Unless you don't have any good pink/peach blush =)


----------



## IHughes (Jan 14, 2014)

The only thing that's calling me is the NARS eyeshadow palette. I haven't got any NARS eyeshadows and I'd love to try them, I have Naked 2 though, but I'd love to try NARS!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 14, 2014)

kanne said:


> I just watched that series of videos...I went to find the link for you guys but I've lost it. She had sooo much stuff but she was so down on herself for accumulating it all, I felt bad for her. She was really cut throat and got rid of SO MUCH stuff, and was much happier afterwards.
> 
> Edit: found it!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnF2Sj4v8rY


  I watched this today and spent the whole afternoon cleaning out my cupboard. I had not as many samples as she had, but it was close! And I don't use the most of them because I've sensitive skin and am always afraid that something will cause an outbreak. Giving it to the local woman's shelter is sadly not an option (they only accept money donations) so I packed a bag for my husband's coworkers. There are a lot of girls interested in MU in his dapartment and I hope they like some of the stuff. The rest will get binned.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's how I was initially, I got swept away in the pretty colours and swore I'd have it all. Now I look at it and will probably skip pretty much everything besides MAYBE an MSF (depending on in store swatches) and MAYBE a lipstick or two. The blushes looks nice, but possibly are similar to ones I already own so those might be a skip as well. The fluidlines are calling me though.


 I have a whole bag of stuff for Back 2 MAC, so I'm planning on grabbing a free lipstick or two from Fantasy of Flowers, but hoping not to fall in love with anything else!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 14, 2014)

IHughes said:


> The only thing that's calling me is the NARS eyeshadow palette. I haven't got any NARS eyeshadows and I'd love to try them, I have Naked 2 though, but I'd love to try NARS!


  Ah, the NARS eyeshadow palette is calling my name, too. It looks simply stunning and I haven't got any eyeshadows from NARS. In fact, I haven't got anything from NARS besides Orgasm (not a fan of it; I'm trying to sell it) and Dolce Vita. I'm pretty sure I would have more things from NARS if it wasn't so damn difficult to get my hands on here in Germany. Anyway, the palette looks amazing but since I've ordered the Naked 3 and already own the Naked 1 and a bunch of neutrals I don't need it.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 14, 2014)

Kaori said:


> They seem like easily dupable colors though, nothing special. Unless you don't have any good pink/peach blush =)


 You're right! I'll pass! I just got the guy bourdin palette for Xmas anyway and I'd rather save because I KNOW I'll be buying a few things in the new MAC collection FOF


----------



## buffydiva (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi ladies! So far I'm doing well with the "low buy." So far I have only picked up Magnetic Appeal EDSF. I was really about to cave for the NARSissist palette but I have Naked 1 and 2, so I decided to pass (and keep $79 in my pocket in the process!). I'll have to really be on my game when Fantasy of Flowers comes out.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't know why but this made me laugh so hard... Picturing a young, pretty girl clipping makeup coupons! I always think of my grandma when I think of a woman looking through the paper for coupons! Heehee


OMG LMAO!!!  This cracked me up.  I sure as hell have enough grey hair to pass for a grandma!!


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 14, 2014)

It's great to hear that everyone is doing so well! I did pick a few of the Chanel Spring items up, but I made sure they were things I didn't have dupes for, and I stopped myself from spending extra to get express shipping. When I moved, I did a lot of paring down my collection and I got rid of the bulk of my loose eyeshadows and drugstore lipsticks. I'm trying to focus on using and loving what I have.


----------



## lilinah (Jan 14, 2014)

Lat week I pushed the button and got all three new "Masterclass" brushes which had been in my shopping cart since they became available. I kinda consider that my last of last year's purchases. Haven't bought any other makeup or related products yet this year.

  I started photographing my lipsticks. I did my 20 dark warm purple/plum/berry lipsticks - that's just 2 out of 27 baggies of lip products!!! I came to 2 realizations:
  (1) My window sill in the morning isn't the best location because the sun goes away too quickly; so i'm going to see if i can set up in the south-facing living room in the afternoons, since the sunlight is there longer.
  (2) I'm finally going to throw away some old drugstore lipsticks that are over 15 years old; they always changed color on me so i hardly ever wore them - one reason i switched to higher end brands. I haven't given them the heave-ho yet, but there's really no reason for me to keep them, and they're too old to sell, unless someone is museumizing old Revlon and L'Oreal lipsticks.

  All i want from the Feb 6 Fantasy of Flowers collection is the two Fluidlines, and i think 2 is pretty good out of around 30 products.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 14, 2014)

hboy:   I'm such a failure! I can't believe were only 2 weeks into the new year and I've already purchased 4 items! 1)it's physical 2)steel kiss 3)close contact and 4)chilled I'm such a sucker for pretty lil shiny thangs


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 14, 2014)

Well I won't pretend that I've done well with my low buy thus far, BUT I have written down a running total of my spends and its already putting me off, so im hopeful that it will serve as great encourgement to get the total to go down in the following months.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 14, 2014)

Yup that's what I'm doing too!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 14, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> I'm such a failure! I can't believe were only 2 weeks into the new year and I've already purchased 4 items! 1)it's physical 2)steel kiss 3)close contact and 4)chilled I'm such a sucker for pretty lil shiny thangs


  Don't let that get you down, just look forward.
  I was proud to have skipped Close Contact and now I'm slowly beginning to regret that.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 14, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> I'm such a failure! I can't believe were only 2 weeks into the new year and I've already purchased 4 items! 1)it's physical 2)steel kiss 3)close contact and 4)chilled I'm such a sucker for pretty lil shiny thangs


  Don't think of it as failure.. think of it as getting a clear picture of the extent of the issue.  Maybe it might help to keep track of your purchases, what motivated them, how it made you feel to get them, and what you think of them and how much you've used them. Hopefully a pattern will start to emerge and you can focus on the cause rather than the symptoms. It's still early! Plenty of time to reach your goals this year.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 14, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *makeupbyvee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @allthingsglam Here's a close up of the Nyx Dream catcher palette. No pressure


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for your advice ladies             [@]Naynadine[/@]  I had to hunt cc down yesterday cuz I was starting to get that feeling glad I found it


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 14, 2014)

So I know this is OT but can anyone with combo/oily skin recommend a concealer? I've been looking for a good  one to conceal discoloration on the sides of my nose, as well as a scar that won't stay covered.   I've been buying/sampling concealers from both drugstore and Sephora and don't want to waste anymore time/money!   A few I've used so far:  MUFE full cover  NARS radiant creamy concealer  Maybelline superstay  Maybelline Age Rewind  Also, any advice on techniques or brushes would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 14, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> I'm such a failure! I can't believe were only 2 weeks into the new year and I've already purchased 4 items! 1)it's physical 2)steel kiss 3)close contact and 4)chilled I'm such a sucker for pretty lil shiny thangs


  Honestly, it's all good. It's Physical is so amazing. Lol.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 14, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> So I know this is OT but can anyone with combo/oily skin recommend a concealer? I've been looking for a good  one to conceal discoloration on the sides of my nose, as well as a scar that won't stay covered.   I've been buying/sampling concealers from both drugstore and Sephora and don't want to waste anymore time/money!   A few I've used so far:  MUFE full cover  NARS radiant creamy concealer  Maybelline superstay  Maybelline Age Rewind  Also, any advice on techniques or brushes would be greatly appreciated!


 MAC Prolongwear, for shiz.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn, I need to take another trip to the drugstore later this afternoon. My low-buy will be tempted but I've written everything what I need down. Wish me luck! The only makeup-y thing that is permitted is an eyeliner because with my Naked 3 on its way I figured it would be nice to have a decent eyeliner to pair it with and I haven't got a single eyeliner.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> MAC Prolongwear, for shiz.


MAC Pro Longwear is quite nice. What kind of concealer are you looking for? Undereye concealer or something to cover blemishes?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 15, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> MAC Prolongwear, for shiz.


  I agree that MAC Prolongwear is great... I REALLY like it for undereye concealing.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 15, 2014)

Haven't made any purchases yet but I know things will be starting up soon so I thought I'd lay out my plan for the year (12 item limit). Ideally I'd like to keep my collection at current numbers or below (around 80 items).

  Staples I'll probably have to repurchase:
  1. MAC MSFN (Light)
  2. MAC Paint Pot (Painterly)
  3. MAC P+P Highlighter (Radiant Rose)
  4. MAC Brow Pencil (Lingering)
  5. Benefit Bad Gal Lash Mascara
  Must try:
  6. Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder
  May readjust depending on collections:
  7. 1 lipliner
  8. 1 lipstick
  9. 1 lipgloss
  10. 1 blush
  11. 1 pearlmatte powder or beauty powder
  12. 1 MSF

  Special allowances in addition:
  - Inglot shadows - able to purchase the same number of MAC eyeshadows I've used up
  - lipsticks - able to purchase 1 if I've used up 2
  - lipglosses - able to purchase 1 if I've used up 2
  - earn 1 extra purchase for every 5 pounds lost (reward for meeting weight loss goals)
  - B2M and gift cards do not count towards limits (birthday is in 3 weeks and if I do happen to get a gift card I don't have a problem using it)


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 15, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> MAC Pro Longwear is quite nice. What kind of concealer are you looking for? Undereye concealer or something to cover blemishes?


  I'm looking for something to cover redness and a scar on the side of my nose.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> For facial discolorations and blemishes on the face I HIGHLY recommend MAC Studio Finish Concealer (in the pot). It's super concentrated and formulated for the exact issues you've mentioned.  Heres' what the MAC website says for their Studio Finish Concealer: "A lightweight, creamy, discreetly opaque concealer. Provides a smooth, long-wearing invisible coverage for all skin blemishes. Water-resistant, fragrance-free and non-acnegenic. This emollient-based, lightweight concealer is so concentrated that a tiny amount can provide opaque coverage of the skin's imperfections and discolourations. It effectively covers dark circles, blemishes, moles, tattoos and birthmarks. Enriched with antioxidants (derivatives of Vitamin A and Vitamin E), it also contains silica to help absorb the skin's oils. Concealer has broad spectrum SPF 35 protection and is available in a wide range of colours. It can be applied with a medium to firm fiber brush (try the 242 Shader Brush), a latex sponge, or the fingertips."   I don't use the MAC Studio Finish Concealer for my undereyes though, as I feel it is way to stiff and dry for that area... although it can be used there... I just don't personally prefer it. For undereyes, I use MAC Prolongwear Concealer.   As far as application, for the MAC Studio Finish Concealer... I use a clean finger mostly. I feel the warmth of my finger helps warm up the product and help it meld into my skin. Although you can also use a synthetic, flat brush (which I do on occasion). MAC suggests the 242. I personally use some of my Sigma brushes for concealer brushes (cheaper alternative to MAC brushes and JUST as good for concealing IMO). I use the Sigma F70 ($12) and/or the P86 ($18).  For the MAC Prolongwear Concealer under my eyes... I also use my finger to apply to the area, then press and blend it in with a moistened Beauty Blender sponge (or any other beauty sponge) or a synthetic brush (like the Sigma F86).   HTH!   I agree that MAC Prolongwear is great... I REALLY like it for undereye concealing.


  Wow, Thank you so much,  that was above and beyond and super helpful! I've shied away from MAC face products because the Matchmaster foundation and Natural radiance primer both broke me out! Looks like it's time to give a second chance though with the concealers!   One more question,  I know it's preferable for foundation and primer to both be of the the same formula (I.E. Both oil free) but does that also apply to concealer? I wouldn't want my cover up to break down my foundation or anything.   Also, thank you for starting this thread,  it has really inspired and motivated me!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I'm looking for something to cover redness and a scar on the side of my nose.


  Then go for the Studio Finish concealer by MAC, as Pixie has already suggested. It is amazing for covering redness!


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 15, 2014)

[@]SleepingBeauty[/@] I'm going to check it out, thanks!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 15, 2014)

Temptation is hitting me! I kind of want to buy Blazing Haute, I only saw it for the first time today and it looks gorg and its being disco'd?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Temptation is hitting me! I kind of want to buy Blazing Haute, I only saw it for the first time today and it looks gorg and its being disco'd?


  I think it was LE with the last ED collection.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it was LE with the last ED collection.


  Ooh ok, I guess I need to look into it then


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 15, 2014)

Upon seeing a youtube video of a young woman putting herself on a beauty budget for 2014, on a whim I decided to add up my makeup purchases just for this month.  



  Needless to say... it was NOT pretty.  And this is only MID MONTH!  AND I had already gotten a list together of MORE things I planned on purchasing!  

  I think my purchases for this month wouldn't  have been so bad had I NOT gotten a little overzealous for the Magnetic Nude collection, but still.  TOO TOO TOO damn much, and on unnecessary things that I don't really NEED.  And when I say that I mean NEED as in not staple items like the thing I use daily. Just extras... more things to add to a collection already too full of... EXTRAS.  

  The funny part is that I thought I was doing so well.  I'd been considering the new MAC and Smashbox and NARS shadow palettes but decided against them because I already have the LORAC Pro palette full of neutrals that I DO like and want to use more.  I also have passed on the Naked palettes because they just aren't my bag... yet I'm STILL spending way too much money on makeup.  

  So that being said I think I belong in here.  Let me just go get my chair and something to drink and sit my behind RIGHT on down in this thread.


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 15, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Upon seeing a youtube video of a young woman putting herself on a beauty budget for 2014, on a whim I decided to add up my makeup purchases just for this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well, the more, the merrier  Sometimes just cutting down a little can really add up!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 15, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Upon seeing a youtube video of a young woman putting herself on a beauty budget for 2014, on a whim I decided to add up my makeup purchases just for this month.      Needless to say... it was NOT pretty.  And this is only MID MONTH!  AND I had already gotten a list together of MORE things I planned on purchasing!    I think my purchases for this month wouldn't  have been so bad had I NOT gotten a little overzealous for the Magnetic Nude collection, but still.  TOO TOO TOO damn much, and on unnecessary things that I don't really NEED.  And when I say that I mean NEED as in not staple items like the thing I use daily. Just extras... more things to add to a collection already too full of... EXTRAS.    The funny part is that I thought I was doing so well.  I'd been considering the new MAC and Smashbox and NARS shadow palettes but decided against them because I already have the LORAC Pro palette full of neutrals that I DO like and want to use more.  I also have passed on the Naked palettes because they just aren't my bag... yet I'm STILL spending way too much money on makeup.    So that being said I think I belong in here.  Let me just go get my chair and something to drink and sit my behind RIGHT on down in this thread.


 Welcome!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi everyone!  Have any of you guys heard of the 52 week money challenge where you take a jar, envelope or piggy bank and put a $1 in the 1st week, the 2nd week you put $2. You increase your deposit by $1 every week  by the end of the year you will have saved $1,378.  I'm going to try this along with my low buy to save up for a different type of MAC a MacBook AirThere's a saving chart online if anyone is intested.  Just search 52 week money challenge.


----------



## honey b (Jan 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone! Have any of you guys heard of the 52 week money challenge where you take a jar, envelope or piggy bank and put a $1 in the 1st week, the 2nd week you put $2. You increase your deposit by $1 every week by the end of the year you will have saved $1,378. I'm going to try this along with my low buy to save up for a different type of MAC a MacBook AirThere's a saving chart online if anyone is intested. Just search 52 week money challenge.


I think someone mentioned it already.  My husband and I both started doing this in October last year.    Only we've modified it so that you put what ever amount you can afford that week in the bank and cross it off the list (I modified the little chart in Word with all the amounts on the bottom).  This way you're not having to save so much money at the end of the year (and so close to Christmas).  It's a lot for some people to save 49 dollars one week then 50 the next.  I tend to do one large amount one week then a small the next.  So far it's working out well for us.  I think it's worth a try for anyone on this thread though.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 15, 2014)

honey b said:


> I think someone mentioned it already.  My husband and I both started doing this in October last year.    Only we've modified it so that you put what ever amount you can afford that week in the bank and cross it off the list (I modified the little chart in Word with all the amounts on the bottom).  This way you're not having to save so much money at the end of the year (and so close to Christmas).  It's a lot for some people to save 49 dollars one week then 50 the next.  I tend to do one large amount one week then a small the next.  So far it's working out well for us.  I think it's worth a try for anyone on this thread though.


  EXACTLY! This IS something we could all benefit from! Even if it's just saving the money we would've spent on a beauty item... (if you stay strong and skip that lipstick, put the money in an envelope like you bought it!) Then we could really have a monetary figure at the end of the year of the money we were able to save because we RESISTED an item we really didn't need! 
  I already started this for myself and have a good little amount started with the products I wanted but SKIPPED from MN, PC, and Huggables!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 15, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> Well, the more, the merrier  Sometimes just cutting down a little can really add up!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *LinenWhite7*
> ...


  Thanks guys!  It was brutal, seeing it all add up like that. I was like gurl put the debit card DOWN.  So it's down, it's down, I swear!  I'm backing away from the debit card...


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone! Have any of you guys heard of the 52 week money challenge where you take a jar, envelope or piggy bank and put a $1 in the 1st week, the 2nd week you put $2. You increase your deposit by $1 every week by the end of the year you will have saved $1,378. I'm going to try this along with my low buy to save up for a different type of MAC a MacBook AirThere's a saving chart online if anyone is intested. Just search 52 week money challenge.


  Some friends of mine in a FB group are doing it backwards, so by the end of the year around the holidays you're putting the least amount of money in. It still workout,  One friend used the money for a trip!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 15, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Some friends of mine in a FB group are doing it backwards, so by the end of the year around the holidays you're putting the least amount of money in. It still workout,  One friend used the money for a trip!


 I heard of doing it backwards too which I thought was a great idea!


----------



## User38 (Jan 15, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Some friends of mine in a FB group are doing it backwards, so by the end of the year around the holidays you're putting the least amount of money in. It still workout,  One friend used the money for a trip!


  it sure does work!  I have been doing this since my college days (yes, when horse and buggies rode the streets).  it's called saving.  New concept to us who have been born when there are no depressions.  Closest we got to it was the 2008 recession, and it's still not over.

  so this is a great method to save actual money. But don't think about it, do it automatically and put more in if you can. I bought my first car this way... way back when.

  best of  luck!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 15, 2014)

honey b said:


> I think someone mentioned it already.  My husband and I both started doing this in October last year.    Only we've modified it so that you put what ever amount you can afford that week in the bank and cross it off the list (I modified the little chart in Word with all the amounts on the bottom).  This way you're not having to save so much money at the end of the year (and so close to Christmas).  It's a lot for some people to save 49 dollars one week then 50 the next.  I tend to do one large amount one week then a small the next.  So far it's working out well for us.  I think it's worth a try for anyone on this thread though.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> 
> ...


  Yeah I posted it a week or so back.  Some are doing it backwards(more to less) some less to more. I'm doing two different savings, that one and another regular savings. For a couple different trips I want to take. Saving nowadays is hard but worth it, last year I did a low buy to help me buy my Macbook Pro, best decision I could have made, I saved up in 6 months.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 15, 2014)

So I actually managed to pay of my Nordstrom Card and my Visa! My savings was cut in half but I figure, get the bills gone so I can start saving fresh. I also have decided while a majority of my saved money will go to savings, I am going to sign up for some makeup seminars/workshops held by KRYOLAN, they do them in San Francisco which I am very close to and they just put up their list of classes for this year! I'm excited to check them out, I think it will be a great alternative to buying makeup, now I can learn all different techniques of USING it!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 15, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> So I actually managed to pay of my Nordstrom Card and my Visa! My savings was cut in half but I figure, get the bills gone so I can start saving fresh. I also have decided while a majority of my saved money will go to savings, I am going to sign up for some makeup seminars/workshops held by KRYOLAN, they do them in San Francisco which I am very close to and they just put up their list of classes for this year! I'm excited to check them out, I think it will be a great alternative to buying makeup, now I can learn all different techniques of USING it!


  Good for you girl!  You're getting 'er done!  I think classes are a wonderful investment and will have a lasting impact on your makeup practice!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 15, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Good for you girl!  You're getting 'er done!  I think classes are a wonderful investment and will have a lasting impact on your makeup practice!


  Thank you!! I admit there's been a couple times I want to buy tons of stuff but I've held back, lol. I mean, I am sure I will buy a few things here and there but it's nice to know I don't have to worry about my cards piling on the debt. And I'm really excited to try some classes...although nervous, I do OK on myself and even get complimented but being in a class full of people who may have lots of experience makes me shy! But I am hoping it will be fun too.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 15, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Thank you!! I admit there's been a couple times I want to buy tons of stuff but I've held back, lol. I mean, I am sure I will buy a few things here and there but it's nice to know I don't have to worry about my cards piling on the debt. And I'm really excited to try some classes...although nervous, I do OK on myself and even get complimented but being in a class full of people who may have lots of experience makes me shy! But I am hoping it will be fun too.


  Awwww don't be shy! I think you'll be surprised at how much you know! You can't help but pick up tons of knowledge by being on a forum like Specktra! I think you'll be shocked at how easily you blend in with a lot of your classmates.... and potentially stand out from the get-go! Don't underestimate yourself girl!!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 15, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Thank you!! I admit there's been a couple times I want to buy tons of stuff but I've held back, lol. I mean, I am sure I will buy a few things here and there but it's nice to know I don't have to worry about my cards piling on the debt. And I'm really excited to try some classes...although nervous, I do OK on myself and even get complimented but being in a class full of people who may have lots of experience makes me shy! But I am hoping it will be fun too.


  Awwww - I wish I lived near you - I would go to classes with you!  
  Don't be too shy - everyone feels the same on the first day of class  Just walk up to someone, smile and ask them a question about makeup, lol.  It'll be a wonderful experience and you'll get to meet people who may already be in the industry. Exciting!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwww don't be shy! I think you'll be surprised at how much you know! You can't help but pick up tons of knowledge by being on a forum like Specktra! I think you'll be shocked at how easily you blend in with a lot of your classmates.... and potentially stand out from the get-go! Don't underestimate yourself girl!!!


  Thank you both! I'm going to do my best and jump in! haha


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I posted it a week or so back.  Some are doing it backwards(more to less) some less to more. I'm doing two different savings, that one and another regular savings. For a couple different trips I want to take. Saving nowadays is hard but worth it, last year I did a low buy to help me buy my Macbook Pro, best decision I could have made, I saved up in 6 months.


  Oops must of missed your post.  I'm glad to hear you were successful and it's making me more motivated to keep saving


----------



## lyseD (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2014)

lyseD said:


>


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 16, 2014)

makeupbyvee said:


> @allthingsglam Here's a close up of the Nyx Dream catcher palette. No pressure


it looks so pretty thanks for posting pressure pressure lol


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm almost done cataloging my lipsticks. There are colors I swore I owned that I didn't. I don't know if that's good or bad. I really thought I had Fleshpot and Peachstock and a few other pro colors, but I don't. I also own a ton of the more recent releases. Not surprising, because I started as a lipgloss fiend and graduated to lipsticks. I think the lipglasses and their cousins will be the bigger issue. This is a situation where I own things I thought I didn't. Heroine lipglass, for example. I totally forgot I owned one!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 16, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Then go for the Studio Finish concealer by MAC, as Pixie has already suggested. It is amazing for covering redness!


i agre . i love it.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2014)

lyseD said:


>


  LOL!!!!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 16, 2014)

So proud of myself.  I'm passing on the NARS palette AND the MAC palettes.  The swatches don't really look all that exciting... is it just me?  Like I'm looking for something unique in any of the swatches from any of the palettes and nothing's jumping out at me.  Maybe I'm expecting too much since they're neutral palettes after all.. no exciting greens or blues or anything like that.

  Anyway, so yeah.  I reserve the right to change my mind about the NARS palette if I happen to be near a counter/store and swatch in person.  But I don't think I'll be going out of my way to get there.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 16, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> So proud of myself.  I'm passing on the NARS palette AND the MAC palettes.  The swatches don't really look all that exciting... is it just me?  Like I'm looking for something unique in any of the swatches from any of the palettes and nothing's jumping out at me.  Maybe I'm expecting too much since they're neutral palettes after all.. no exciting greens or blues or anything like that.
> 
> Anyway, so yeah.  I reserve the right to change my mind about the NARS palette if I happen to be near a counter/store and swatch in person.  But I don't think I'll be going out of my way to get there.


I don't think they are special either! =) Beside, one look at the price tag and I'm over it lol Urban Decay has same quality for cheaper(in palettes) ;P

  And I don't understand how MAC can charge so much for talc eyeshadows(cheap filler)  no mica in there whatsoever... It got only B from temptalia.


----------



## User38 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have sinned
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just ordered some products online.. lol.  I have been on a selective no buy for awhile now... so it's a minor sin, enabled by ElegantLady


----------



## Kaori (Jan 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have sinned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, create a no-buy chant and then say it 20x, then you are good


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have sinned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Let me guess, Huggables? lol


----------



## User38 (Jan 16, 2014)

^ lol yes, just 2 and some Dior Blush


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 16, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I don't think they are special either! =) Beside, one look at the price tag and I'm over it lol Urban Decay has same quality for cheaper(in palettes) ;P
> 
> And I don't understand how MAC can charge so much for talc eyeshadows(cheap filler)  no mica in there whatsoever... It got only B from temptalia.


  See?  And I'm not even all into the UD palettes like that.  Too much shimmer and this new third one with all the pinks?  Not for me.  

  I DID purchase an organizer and some sifters for some powders I want to use but rarely do because they are so messy.  That's ok right guys?  It's not makeup.. it's ORGANIZING, so I can see/use the stuff I already have.


----------



## kait0 (Jan 16, 2014)

For anyone that uses studio finish concealer - I recently purchased the MAC pro full coverage foundation and it's awesome. Full coverage, great for covering blemishes but can also be used in a sheared out way as a foundation. People have compared it to the studio finish concealer  and it's a budget friendly multi-purpose product.. It's 1 oz of product for 37 canadian dollars vs .24 oz studio finish concealer for 22 dollars.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 16, 2014)

lyseD said:


>


  Lol! 
  I believe someone tried to break in my house last night. I went downstairs to go to the kitchen at around 1am and I saw the light was on outside, then I heard noises in front of the door. When I switched on the light inside for them to see, I heard some steps, like someone was running away. The thing is I live in the middle of nowhere, no street lights, no bus stop, nothing. The door is at the back of the house which faces a forest, no one has any business hanging around there.
  Of course I'm scared now that whoever that was will come back, and the thing I worry about the most... my makeup collection being stolen, lol. And I have no idea how to protect myself.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I loooveee SF Concealer, but the FC Foundation is so cakey on my skin. It settles weirdly in my pores, which the SF does not :/


  Oh my gosh...how scary. 

  Do you live alone? Was the light on due to a motion detector? Could an animal have triggered it? We're more worried about you than your makeup - be aware and careful. Stay inside and call the police if you even think someone might be out there.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Oh my gosh...how scary.
> 
> Do you live alone? Was the light on due to a motion detector? Could an animal have triggered it? We're more worried about you than your makeup - be aware and careful. Stay inside and call the police if you even think someone might be out there.


  Thanks. No, I don't live alone. The light has a motion detector and I thought about it being an animal at first, but the steps I heard sounded ''heavy''. I can't imagine what kind of animal that could have been. It sounded like a person to me.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Oh my gosh...how scary.
> 
> Do you live alone? Was the light on due to a motion detector? Could an animal have triggered it? We're more worried about you than your makeup - be aware and careful. Stay inside and call the police if you even think someone might be out there.


  I agree with AC Naynadine!!! THAT is very scary! PLEASE call the cops RIGHT AWAY next time that happens! Better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## xsparrow (Jan 16, 2014)

So, so in! I need to stop buying makeup for the sake of testing them and forgetting them in my stash! I swear, all my makeup is pretty much only swatched/tested a couple of times! I have so many palettes and foundations (30!!!) to get through! Will keep coming back to this post to stay strong haha!


----------



## User38 (Jan 16, 2014)

Now Elegant has some of the NARS pinks up.. lol.  I might have to ignore her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  just kidding.. she is adorable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can sure pick winners!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2014)

Elegant is definitely a dangerous person to be in a forum with when you're trying to cut back, she has such a good eye and before you know it you find yourself tracking things down. lol


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I haven't gotten lucky w a MAC foundation either... but their concealers are the best I've tried so far!  I have never had a problem with these MAC concealers breaking down any foundation I've used with them yet... And I am all over the place testing different foundations trying to find one I really like! So I think you're safe to at least give them a try. And the Studio Finish lasts FOREVERRRRRRRrrrrrrr since it's so concentrated! So it's a great value for a concealer IMO.  You're very welcome doll! TRUST ME.... I needed this just as bad as anyone! I'm glad to have a support system! We are one great little group here!!


  I stopped by my local MAC counter today and got samples of both the Studio Finish and Pro Longwear concealers, I can't wait to try them out!   Unfortunately, I also caved and picked up their last 128 brush.. . But it could've been muuuch worse and I've been looking for a brush to use specifically with the EDSFs and MSFs.  I really want Snob and Vegas Volt for spring now too though! _sigh_  I'm also planning on returning the Estee Lauder foundation I more or less bought on impulse last week,  whoops!   On a good note I started a savings this month so Yay for that!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 16, 2014)

So I got my credit card bill from dec 11 2013- jan 10, 2014. I knew I spent a pretty penny on makeup this month (especially because I'm really getting into MAC) but I don't think I thought it was this much though I still don't think my amounts are that bad. I spent the most ever on makeup on IMATS this past November but with the deals that's obvious.  So from that time period dec 11 to jan 10 I have spent $195.49 at MAC (I like to tell myself that at least that was on 9 products so not THAT bad) and $80.23 at Sephora (purchased the Naked 3 for about $50CAD and 2 of the Boxing Day deals). So that's a total of $275.72  Back in November I attended IMATS and probably spent about $300. So in the past few months I've spent about $600. Really opens my eyes.  I need to stay disciplined, I'm only buying LE items that I really like and I'm really going to try to whittle it down


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I loooveee SF Concealer, but the FC Foundation is so cakey on my skin. It settles weirdly in my pores, which the SF does not :/


 Oh wow, I'm paranoid so I'd be freaked especially living in the middle of no where. Hopefully it was just an animal after all even if it sounded like a person or hopefully you spooked them and they won't come back.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Oh my gosh...how scary.   Do you live alone? Was the light on due to a motion detector? Could an animal have triggered it? We're more worried about you than your makeup - be aware and careful. Stay inside and call the police if you even think someone might be out there.


  ^this! Stay safe hun! If you feel worried and encounter this again it's better to be safe than sorry.  Your well being is of the most importance. I hope no one bothers you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh @Naynadine that's scary! Stay safe, I hope they are gone and stay gone!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Now Elegant has some of the NARS pinks up.. lol.  I might have to ignore her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's not the worst total I've seen (looks at my own bill) but definitely use it as motivation to cut down the next couple of months so you stay on track to meet your goals. It's hard to resist "savings" and "sales" sometimes... but remember what HerGreyness told us... cosmetic markup is SO high! So a sale isn't really a sale. It just means we are REALLY getting raked when we pay full price! Try not to use a sale as a reason to hoard & haul. Use it as an opportunity to get things you know you'll use ONLY!! The big thing for me this year is NO COLLECTING MAKEUP! If you buy it, use it. So I don't need as much considering the things I bought last year that are now collecting... collecting DUST!
  I know you can do this thefbomb!!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That's what we're here for doll!! #TeamLowBuy You can do it!!  She sure is! And she SURE CAN! She has never recommended a product that fell short for me. Without her, there would be Holy Grail holes in my collection for sure! That's why she's so darn dangerous! When you're good, you're good! I love that woman!!  That's not the worst total I've seen (looks at my own bill) but definitely use it as motivation to cut down the next couple of months so you stay on track to meet your goals. It's hard to resist "savings" and "sales" sometimes... but remember what HerGreyness told us... cosmetic markup is SO high! So a sale isn't really a sale. It just means we are REALLY getting raked when we pay full price! Try not to use a sale as a reason to hoard & haul. Use it as an opportunity to get things you know you'll use ONLY!! The big thing for me this year is NO COLLECTING MAKEUP! If you buy it, use it. So I don't need as much considering the things I bought last year that are now collecting... collecting DUST! I know you can do this thefbomb!!!!


 Great point about sales. I mostly just buy lipsticks from MAC so I'm going to try not to buy any permanent ones and just b2m for it if anything, I know I'll buy some LE ones as well as maybe fluidlines and blushes but I'm going to try to be really tough and just get what I love and will actually use


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 16, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> I DID purchase an organizer and some sifters for some powders I want to use but rarely do because they are so messy.  That's ok right guys?  It's not makeup.. it's ORGANIZING, so I can see/use the stuff I already have.  :haha:


  Definitely okay, IMO!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



  That's not the worst total I've seen (looks at my own bill) but definitely use it as motivation to cut down the next couple of months so you stay on track to meet your goals. It's hard to resist "savings" and "sales" sometimes... but remember what HerGreyness told us... cosmetic markup is SO high! So a sale isn't really a sale. It just means we are REALLY getting raked when we pay full price! Try not to use a sale as a reason to hoard & haul. Use it as an opportunity to get things you know you'll use ONLY!! The big thing for me this year is NO COLLECTING MAKEUP! If you buy it, use it. So I don't need as much considering the things I bought last year that are now collecting... *collecting DUST!*
  I know you can do this thefbomb!!!!


  Collecting dust is right! I was thinking today that with a collection of 15 blushes you could go a whole month only wearing each shade twice.. And that if it took you a year of regular use to finish a blush, you'd have enough to last you 15 years.. I definitely couldn't commit to a set of makeup for that long! Yet I feel duped by cosmetic companies for buying a bunch of colors and barely putting a dent in them. What can you do if you like to change things up all the time? In a perfect world makeup would all come in mini sizes and reasonable prices that we could rotate through!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Collecting dust is right! I was thinking today that with a collection of 15 blushes you could go a whole month only wearing each shade twice.. And that if it took you a year of regular use to finish a blush, you'd have enough to last you 15 years.. I definitely couldn't commit to a set of makeup for that long! Yet I feel duped by cosmetic companies for buying a bunch of colors and barely putting a dent in them. What can you do if you like to change things up all the time? In a perfect world makeup would all come in mini sizes and reasonable prices that we could rotate through!


  Oh I know exactly how you feel! How can any product be that unique once your collection (of dust bunny covered makeup) is as massive as most of ours is (or is quickly becoming)!? How many coral blushes do I need? Or fuchsia lipsticks? It's overwhelming. And you can't really get to a point where you actually fall in love with any of it without feeling guilty that other stuff is being neglected. For example, right now I am loving my OFP Huggable lipstick. It's my new baby, and I've worn it almost every day this week since I got it. As much as I'm happy that I like it so much, I've actually found myself feeling guilty for not touching other unused lipsticks I meant to try this week! If I hadn't gone so hog-wild buying all these new lipsticks, I could be enjoying this new one I like without the guilt! It really needs to be put into perspective. I do NOT need to COLLECT makeup! And that's precisely what I've been doing!







  One of the things I tried lately is I selected a smaller stash of makeup I called my "if I could only keep enough makeup to fill this bag would I be able to survive" bag...
  And I ONLY used the contents of this bag everyday for the last month. Honestly, I never once felt like I was missing something. Like I could look WAY better if I had another, different lipstick to wear, etc. Obviously, I love having a HUGE selection of makeup. But the test was to see if I could function with a minimized collection. Having the discipline to only use a tiny fraction of my stash helped me understand that having SO MUCH sometimes just gets overwhelming. Digging through tons of eyeshadow palettes ends up making me feel confused and unfocused. Having only 1 palette to use actually forced me to think outside the box to create different looks and was actually quite liberating. It's nice to know that I can enjoy makeup even if I'm not drowning in it. That was the point of the exercise. To determine if being without a massive selection, could I still enjoy my love of makeup. Is the size of your stash somehow more of an obsession with "STUFF" or stuff you actually love for each piece? I'm happy with what I've learned. I think I'm going to switch out all the products and try it again next month.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh I know exactly how you feel! How can any product be that unique once your collection (of dust bunny covered makeup) is as massive as most of ours is (or is quickly becoming)!? How many coral blushes do I need? Or fuchsia lipsticks? It's overwhelming. And you can't really get to a point where you actually fall in love with any of it without feeling guilty that other stuff is being neglected.
> 
> It really needs to be put into perspective. I do NOT need to COLLECT makeup! And that's precisely what I've been doing!


  Ain't that the truth! Unlike most, I LOVE finishing products up even when they're LE. It just reaffirms to me what a good purchase it was. Even if it's a colour I really liked, it just gives me the opportunity to shift to something else in my stash. I like keeping my lippie count down in the mid-20s because then I actually finish a few of them each year. 

  I have a bunch of neutral blush that I wear a lot in the winter. My favourites are Douceur and A Perfect Cheek. Because of that, I NEVER use my Blushbaby or Prism, both of which are also flattering. I hit pan on Douceur a couple of months ago (after about 14 months of use) and I'm sure I'll finish it in the next few months. A Perfect Cheek now has a visible dip. I can't wait to finish Douceur so that I can go back and start making a dent in BB and Prism; I'm not going to rush out to replace it. Launch Away has a good sized dip - I won't be sad when I finish it, because then I can have fun choosing an updated version and enjoy it instead of feeling like an organized hoarder.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a horrible week, like worst ever!!! (I spare the details) soooo beauty encounter had a 25% off discount so I purchase a perfume Ambre des merveilles from Hermes. (Smell divine) so my first this is my first purchase I "shouldn't" have.   82$ down, (it is a great discount tho for that bottle of perfume). I told myself  I would not buy anything else this month, one purchase a month it is ok right??? (no need to answer in my little head it is already approved  ) LOL


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh I know exactly how you feel! How can any product be that unique once your collection (of dust bunny covered makeup) is as massive as most of ours is (or is quickly becoming)!? How many coral blushes do I need? Or fuchsia lipsticks? It's overwhelming. And you can't really get to a point where you actually fall in love with any of it without feeling guilty that other stuff is being neglected. For example, right now I am loving my OFP Huggable lipstick. It's my new baby, and I've worn it almost every day this week since I got it. As much as I'm happy that I like it so much, I've actually found myself feeling guilty for not touching other unused lipsticks I meant to try this week! If I hadn't gone so hog-wild buying all these new lipsticks, I could be enjoying this new one I like without the guilt! It really needs to be put into perspective. I do NOT need to COLLECT makeup! And that's precisely what I've been doing!
> 
> One of the things I tried lately is I selected a smaller stash of makeup I called my "if I could only keep enough makeup to fill this bag would I be able to survive" bag...
> And I ONLY used the contents of this bag everyday for the last month. Honestly, I never once felt like I was missing something. Like I could look WAY better if I had another, different lipstick to wear, etc. Obviously, I love having a HUGE selection of makeup. But the test was to see if I could function with a minimized collection. Having the discipline to only use a tiny fraction of my stash helped me understand that having SO MUCH sometimes just gets overwhelming. Digging through tons of eyeshadow palettes ends up making me feel confused and unfocused. Having only 1 palette to use actually forced me to think outside the box to create different looks and was actually quite liberating. It's nice to know that I can enjoy makeup even if I'm not drowning in it. That was the point of the exercise. To determine if being without a massive selection, could I still enjoy my love of makeup. Is the size of your stash somehow more of an obsession with "STUFF" or stuff you actually love for each piece? I'm happy with what I've learned. I think I'm going to switch out all the products and try it again next month.


  I love the weekly/monthly bags. Such a great idea and you're so right about it pushing you to be more creative.. I've started keeping track of the combinations of products I use and I rate them on a scale of 1-10 how good I think they look on me. If a product is continually included in combinations that get low scores even if I switch up the other products I use it with, maybe that product isn't my color/formula? If so, why do I have it? I'm currently following the "use it up" thread and working on finishing up one of each category of my products which is working well so far but I feel like I'm going to get overwhelmed when I realize how long it's going to take me to finish them.. I also like the idea of a "packing party": you put away EVERYTHING in your collection out of sight, and when you think of something you want to use that day, you grab it. If you don't grab it out of your box to use within a certain period of time (1 month or 1 year or whatever works for you), maybe you don't really need it? If you don't even remember you have it.. you can't love it THAT much right? I got the idea from this site: http://www.theminimalists.com/21days/ which I absolutely love reading. It helps me keep all my purchasing and possessions in check. It's a little extreme and definitely wouldn't work for everyone but it's a fun idea.


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 17, 2014)

I wear a different blush every week, to just try to get through them.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've not slowed down on my beauty purchasing yet this month, I've bought a few things on sale and managed to snag some bits on ebay I've wanted. I have been selling and giving away and even throwing out! Some of my stash so now it's a little less crowded.  I agree with whats been said, if you really don't use something, let it go! Even stuff I bought in the last six months, if I've barely touched it, it can go!  I've found it easiest to give my sis some lipglosses, as they'll only end up going bad if I use them sparingly at the rate I was. Lipsticks were easy to give too as I know my sis will get good use out of them as she wears lipstick everyday and I rarely wear it! Blushes were easy to get rid of because a lot wouldn't work with my complexion.  Eyeshadows : I've still got a lot of them, but im going to try start wearing them more and then hopefully I can see what I really don't use.


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



You're my hero!! This is the attitude I'm trying to cultivate in myself this year. I almost finished up a blush last year and then tossed it because I got so sick of wearing it and I had so many others I liked more. Now that I've got to the point where I'm smarter with my purchases I have a lot more products that I love rather than just like so I'm hoping I will love them right to the end and not get bored. Blushbaby is one of my ultimate favorites - I'll have to try Douceur..when I finish Blushbaby. 
I love the weekly/monthly bags. Such a great idea and you're so right about it pushing you to be more creative.. I've started keeping track of the combinations of products I use and I rate them on a scale of 1-10 how good I think they look on me. If a product is continually included in combinations that get low scores even if I switch up the other products I use it with, maybe that product isn't my color/formula? If so, why do I have it? I'm currently following the "use it up" thread and working on finishing up one of each category of my products which is working well so far but I feel like I'm going to get overwhelmed when I realize how long it's going to take me to finish them.. I also like the idea of a "packing party": you put away EVERYTHING in your collection out of sight, and when you think of something you want to use that day, you grab it. If you don't grab it out of your box to use within a certain period of time (1 month or 1 year or whatever works for you), maybe you don't really need it? If you don't even remember you have it.. you can't love it THAT much right? I got the idea from this site: http://www.theminimalists.com/21days/ which I absolutely love reading. It helps me keep all my purchasing and possessions in check. It's a little extreme and definitely wouldn't work for everyone but it's a fun idea. 



yea as i'm gettng to wear it , i realize that some things like Milani's lip flash, no longer interested in. Hands to someone else.


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

Great idea! I am not to big on the limited edition items. I just go in phases of buying way too much. So for me I will try to cut down my buying to one or two items a month (or something like that). Also only buying if I truly need something or if it is an item I do not own anything similar to. I am going to make a point to use things up! Wish you all the best!


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

I try to do the same!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh my gosh @Naynadine that's scary! Stay safe, I hope they are gone and stay gone!


  Thanks, girls. Everything was quiet last night. I'll be sure to always have my phone nearby and call the cops if I hear something again.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 17, 2014)

I just noticed that I'm getting a cold sore! The only thing I've been doing differently lately is trying to use up makeup - specifically, 2 lip glosses from last year's Feb collection. I'm not sure if there's a connection - although I remember getting them after using old lip balms when I was younger - but I'm going to play it safe and B2M. I guess the bright side is my already small selection of lip glosses is down to just ONE - Buxom White Russian that I got in October. I think from now on I'll be keeping a stricter expiration policy with glosses and tossing them after 6 months or so. Plus if this doesn't motivate me to only buy what I can use, I don't know what would!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 17, 2014)

@Naynadine, oh hell no! that's so scary! what did the police say?
  i'm about to scroll back up-you've probably provided updates already...


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks, girls. Everything was quiet last night. I'll be sure to always have my phone nearby and call the cops if I hear something again.


I'd have a baseball bat or golf club near to hand as well. Did you notice strange footprints (if there was snow or mud) around the door or windows the next day?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 17, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I'd have a baseball bat or golf club near to hand as well. Did you notice strange footprints (if there was snow or mud) around the door or windows the next day?


  No, no footprints, there's cobblestone. Another reason why I don't think it was an animal. There are also flower beds and all kinds of decorations, if it was an animal there should be foot prints or stuff being knocked over I think.

  Anyway, sorry for hijacking this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have been doing great with my no/low buy, I was about to bid on some MAC stuff on evilbay but stopped myself in the last moment. I'd rather save that money for some items from the upcoming collections that I really want.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

  I know this is off topic, but I just wanted to share something with you all - I've been waiting for this moment for years and years & I'm just so excited!  I just got hired as a substitute teacher! WOO HOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think this relates to the Low-Buy becuase I can now funnel my energies into my career instead of just shopping haha!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> We didn't call the cops. We just made some noise and turned on the lights, so whoever it was definitely knew there was someone home. Hopefeully we scared them away for good. There have been some burglaries in the neighbourhood early last year, one only two houses away, the police never caught them as far as I know, but it was said to be some type of gang. It's just so saddening, because this is the most quiet peaceful area, just fields, forests, some houses and farms. Scary times.
> 
> 
> No, no footprints, there's cobblestone. Another reason why I don't think it was an animal. There are also flower beds and all kinds of decorations, if it was an animal there should be foot prints or stuff being knocked over I think.
> ...


  I hope you are ok!  That is scary!  Stay safe girl!

  Good job on the low-buy - keep up resisting evilbay...I know it's hard!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies!  I know this is off topic, but I just wanted to share something with you all - I've been waiting for this moment for years and years & I'm just so excited!  I just got hired as a substitute teacher! WOO HOO! ompom:   I think this relates to the Low-Buy becuase I can now funnel my energies into my career instead of just shopping haha!


That's great! Congrats!!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's great! Congrats!!!


  Thank you!  It's exhilarating!!!!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I know this is off topic, but I just wanted to share something with you all - I've been waiting for this moment for years and years & I'm just so excited!  I just got hired as a substitute teacher! WOO HOO!
> 
> ...


  WOOHOO!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies!  I know this is off topic, but I just wanted to share something with you all - I've been waiting for this moment for years and years & I'm just so excited!  I just got hired as a substitute teacher! WOO HOO! ompom:   I think this relates to the Low-Buy becuase I can now funnel my energies into my career instead of just shopping haha!


 Way to go! Congrats


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies!  I know this is off topic, but I just wanted to share something with you all - I've been waiting for this moment for years and years & I'm just so excited!  I just got hired as a substitute teacher! WOO HOO! ompom:   I think this relates to the Low-Buy becuase I can now funnel my energies into my career instead of just shopping haha!


Congrats! :stars:


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> One of the things I tried lately is I selected a smaller stash of makeup I called my "if I could only keep enough makeup to fill this bag would I be able to survive" bag...  And I ONLY used the contents of this bag everyday for the last month. Honestly, I never once felt like I was missing something. Like I could look WAY better if I had another, different lipstick to wear, etc. Obviously, I love having a HUGE selection of makeup. But the test was to see if I could function with a minimized collection. Having the discipline to only use a tiny fraction of my stash helped me understand that having SO MUCH sometimes just gets overwhelming. Digging through tons of eyeshadow palettes ends up making me feel confused and unfocused. Having only 1 palette to use actually forced me to think outside the box to create different looks and was actually quite liberating. It's nice to know that I can enjoy makeup even if I'm not drowning in it. That was the point of the exercise. To determine if being without a massive selection, could I still enjoy my love of makeup. Is the size of your stash somehow more of an obsession with "STUFF" or stuff you actually love for each piece? I'm happy with what I've learned. I think I'm going to switch out all the products and try it again next month.


  Oooh, that's an excellent idea!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 17, 2014)

I do something really strange and probably stupid: the things I like the least or don't work in me I wear more!! I want to finish them soon so I try to wear them more often!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 18, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> WOOHOO!! CONGRATS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Ladies!  I'm so, so excited!  It's been a wonderful, wonderful day!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 18, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I know this is off topic, but I just wanted to share something with you all - I've been waiting for this moment for years and years & I'm just so excited!  I just got hired as a substitute teacher! WOO HOO!
> 
> ...


  That's SUPERFANTASTIC Glitteryvegas! VERY excited for you and this HUGE accomplishment! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 18, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I do something really strange and probably stupid: the things I like the least or don't work in me I wear more!! I want to finish them soon so I try to wear them more often!!


  I used to do that too. For some reason, it bothered me to not finish a product. Especially if it was LE and took some serous stalking to obtain. But one thing I'm quickly realizing... life is WAYYYYY TOO short to use things you don't love just because. If you HAD to... that's one thing. But if other products are just sitting unused that might be winners that you LOVE, why waste time using other products that you aren't crazy about!? I'm trying to live more in the moment. Makeup should be fun. Not stressful. Let it go. If it's not for you, let it go.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ah I want the narsisst palette, its just out in the uk, Its def a want not a need, because.....

  I already have 30 mac neutrals in pro palettes, naked 1, 2, 3 and basics, laura mercier artist palette and nars and god made women palette. I also have singles of lharsa and ashes to ashes.

  Yet I still want it! What is the matter with me!

  Help me!!!!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I just noticed that I'm getting a cold sore! The only thing I've been doing differently lately is trying to use up makeup - specifically, 2 lip glosses from last year's Feb collection. I'm not sure if there's a connection - although I remember getting them after using old lip balms when I was younger - but I'm going to play it safe and B2M. I guess the bright side is my already small selection of lip glosses is down to just ONE - Buxom White Russian that I got in October. I think from now on I'll be keeping a stricter expiration policy with glosses and tossing them after 6 months or so. Plus if this doesn't motivate me to only buy what I can use, I don't know what would!


  I have cold sore when it is really cold outside or really hot, maybe it is a change of weather and not because of makeup?


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 18, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Ah I want the narsisst palette, its just out in the uk, Its def a want not a need, because.....
> 
> I already have 30 mac neutrals in pro palettes, naked 1, 2, 3 and basics, laura mercier artist palette and nars and god made women palette. I also have singles of lharsa and ashes to ashes.
> 
> ...


  repeat after me - ''you do not need it!. you don't need it ....."  I  saw it to this week and wasn't even tempted to swatch it, Naked 1 and 2 pretty covers my need of neutrals.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 18, 2014)

I know, I also think it wouldn't be loved if I did buy it, I love ashes to ashes and Lhasa but my god created women palette doesn't get a lot if love.   I think I am craving it as I had a rough week at work, I think my makeup shopping can be blamed on my emotions, turned the laptop off in an effort to avoid it.  Hopefully it will sell out soon!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I used to do that too. For some reason, it bothered me to not finish a product. Especially if it was LE and took some serous stalking to obtain. But one thing I'm quickly realizing... life is WAYYYYY TOO short to use things you don't love just because. If you HAD to... that's one thing. But if other products are just sitting unused that might be winners that you LOVE, why waste time using other products that you aren't crazy about!? I'm trying to live more in the moment. Makeup should be fun. Not stressful. Let it go. If it's not for you, let it go. :bigthumb:


   Thanks for your opinion, I actually think you're right as I'm using my least favourite instead of the things that really work!!  It's hard at the moment to let go of those lipsticks I bought but perhaps it would be better as they don't work on me!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> I have cold sore when it is really cold outside or really hot, maybe it is a change of weather and not because of makeup?


Interesting! I don't think that's it since it's been pretty mild here lately.. I rarely get them but when I do it's after a really bad cold or if I have a fever. However, there were a couple of times I remember as a kid finding an old lip balm in the bottom of a drawer and slathering it on only to wake up with massive blisters which is what made me think it might be the lip products. I'm not too broken up over it, the only products I'm tossing are 2 lip glosses and a few almost empty balms I've been using. I've got to be real with myself.. if I couldn't use up two itsy bitsy MAC glosses in a whole year (actually not even a quarter of them!) they have to go and I need to be more selective in the future.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Hopefully it will sell out soon!


  I find if I can delay purchases for a few days the desire slowly diminishes. I tend to want to shop when I'm bored or as a reward for something positive/comfort for something negative (covering all bases lol!). Maybe put it on a list and wait a week or so to see if you really still want it? Or make a rule that you have to use EVERY neutral eyeshadow you have in your collection at least once before you buy it? That one is a real wake-up call!! Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found the colors really similar to other neutral palettes and also the swatches on Temptalia looked pretty terrible. HTH.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 18, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Ah I want the narsisst palette, its just out in the uk, Its def a want not a need, because.....
> 
> I already have 30 mac neutrals in pro palettes, naked 1, 2, 3 and basics, laura mercier artist palette and nars and god made women palette. I also have singles of lharsa and ashes to ashes.
> 
> ...


Skip lol it didn't perform good in swatches and you already have similar nars palette =) And when you don't even use that one often, you wont be using the NARSissist one either ^^ It will just sit around in your drawers and the plastic packaging will get gross over time, I soooo hate their packaging ugh


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 18, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies!  I know this is off topic, but I just wanted to share something with you all - I've been waiting for this moment for years and years & I'm just so excited!  I just got hired as a substitute teacher! WOO HOO! ompom:   I think this relates to the Low-Buy becuase I can now funnel my energies into my career instead of just shopping haha!


  Congrats, my dear!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 18, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I do something really strange and probably stupid: the things I like the least or don't work in me I wear more!! I want to finish them soon so I try to wear them more often!!


  HA! I do that too!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 18, 2014)

@Naynadine, take care! @Glitteryvegas, this is awesome!  Congrats to whoever is staying strong on their low-buy!   I'm struggeling right now becauseI spend a lot of time on my computer (doing stuff for university), so it's only natural for me to klick through some onlineshops and every damn time I find something that is attractive to me.  I nearly ordered a few brushes by Zoeva this afternoon because I feel like I need to stock up on good quality brushes and I don't want to spend so much money on MAC brushes since Zoeva makes some nice dupes. I would've ordered my foundation by MAC as well but I'm trying to hold off this order until the end of January or maybe even February. I've spent enough money already. The order would've come up to a total of about 55€ (including a discount of 10%).  Surfing through the web also made me want to get Benefit's Rockateur blush, although I've got some pretty similar ones (such as MAC's Cubic). I've hit the pan on Cubic today and I made a deal with myself: If I still want Rockateur when I finish Cubic, I will buy it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Surfing through the web also made me want to get Benefit's Rockateur blush, although I've got some pretty similar ones (such as MAC's Cubic). I've hit the pan on Cubic today and I made a deal with myself: If I still want Rockateur when I finish Cubic, I will buy it.


  Deals with yourself are always good!  I think waiting to use up a similar blush before you buy a new one is a great compromise, and it will motivate you to finish the products you have!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm feeling quite happy with myself because I made a list of products I was lusting and it's quite small!! Some time ago it would have been enormous!!  At the moment the things I'm lusting for are: - Narcissist eyeshadow palette (tough to resist as I haven't got any NARS shadows and I'd love to try them. - Benefit Rockateur (I haven't got any like it but it's perm so no problem) - One huggable to try the formula (I wouldn't be tempted if they weren't LE, I'm only curious about the formula) - Charlotte Tilbury Dolce Vita eyeshadow palette (I have Glamour Muse and love it, I may ask for this for my bday in July, but no risk in me buying it!)  So quite pleased with this!! I think I may also take your advice and sell or give away the items I don't like. At the moment they're the ones I most use as I want to use them to death in order to finish them hahahha!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

IHughes said:


> So quite pleased with this!! I think I may also take your advice and sell or give away the items I don't like. At the moment they're the ones I most use as I want to use them to death in order to finish them hahahha!


  Gold star for you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awesome! Cull those sub-par items, it's liberating! My lust list has multiplied from one product to like 5 overnight.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to try one of the NARS Sheer foundations and their Radiant Creamy Concealer. The only current match I have is MAC MSFN in Light and I want to find a liquid foundation..F&B C1 and Matchmaster 1.0 are both way too dark/yellow in winter (or maybe they oxidized, IDK). Siberia might just do it! I'm forcing myself to wait until I finish up the 2 powder foundations I have so that's thankfully keeping me at bay. I'm also peeking in at the Proenza Schouler thread because of the ombre powders.. Hoping to hate them as swatches come out so I can skip right on by.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Gold star for you!! :star:  That's awesome! Cull those sub-par items, it's liberating! My lust list has multiplied from one product to like 5 overnight..   I really want to try one of the NARS Sheer foundations and their Radiant Creamy Concealer. The only current match I have is MAC MSFN in Light and I want to find a liquid foundation..F&B C1 and Matchmaster 1.0 are both way too dark/yellow in winter (or maybe they oxidized, IDK). Siberia might just do it! I'm forcing myself to wait until I finish up the 2 powder foundations I have so that's thankfully keeping me at bay. I'm also peeking in at the Proenza Schouler thread because of the ombre powders.. Hoping to hate them as swatches come out so I can skip right on by.


  Shiseido do very good pale foundations


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 


  Shiseido do very good pale foundations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks @kerry-jane88! I'll have to check them out. Is there a specific formula you would recommend?


----------



## IHughes (Jan 18, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Shiseido do very good pale foundations


  Wow I thought I was light haha! I'm the lightest shade in most or all the foundations I've tried. Face and Body C1 is ok on me though as is Matchmaster 1. Dior BB cream oxidises SOOO badly on me though! Trying to go through the bottle in summer and even so it's still too orangey!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Wow I thought I was light haha! I'm the lightest shade in most or all the foundations I've tried. Face and Body C1 is ok on me though as is Matchmaster 1. Dior BB cream oxidises SOOO badly on me though! Trying to go through the bottle in summer and even so it's still too orangey!


  Haha I didn't think I was that light until I kept trying the lightest shades and having none of them work. F&B and Matchmaster were okay for me until fall when they were horrible. I basically have two problems: 1) My skintone is neutral so anything that leans too far one way is too much. 2) My t-zone is darker than my jawline/neck/chest and I like to match to the lighter skin.. MAs always want to match me to the darker parts but then I get photoshop face. Not the flawless, airbrushed kind of photoshop either.. Like this, but reversed:





  I'm happy with my MSFN but some days I'd like to be able to amp it up! I'm also using Kat Von D's powder foundation (lightest shade 44) and that still leans too pink/dark for me while the other shade was too yellow/dark.. #life'ssohard


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 18, 2014)

PALE BEAUTIES! I think this is a good place to talk about pale foundations, as we're low buy, we don't want to be buying too many wrong shades amirite!?   [@]veronikawithak[/@], [@]IHughes[/@] my pokemans, let me show you them:  First pic big swatch, second pic blended out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Top is Shisiedo Dual Balancing Foundation in 100 Very Light Ivory I bought this one as Evan Rachel Wood said Marilyn Manson recommended it to her! It is expesnive but its got great pigmentation for such a pale shade so a little goes a long way. I have a feeling they may have discontinued this one and bought it out under a different name.  Middle is MAC Studio Sculpt NC15 Way too dark on me so I gave it to my sister who uses it. Interestingly my sister is like opaque china doll white, kind of like Kelly Osbourne? and manages to wear this sheered out without it looking orangey at all. Guess im too blotchy!  Bottom is Dior Nude 010, looks the darkest of the three but its quite light so when its spread across my face it gives me a nice healthy look that isn't orange at all.  BB CREAMS I have acne and im oily as feck so I prefer using lighter formulations. I use Liz Earle Sheer Skin Tint and it is VERY sheer. For days when I want more coverage I use Dior Nude Rose BB, it is a pink tone but I like it.  CONCEALERS I use ELF stick foundation as a concealer! When im wearing the dior nude foundation I can also use the ELF maximum coverage concealer, as that's slightly darker than 'pale' I just got Bobbi Brown tinted eye brighter in no 2 light bisque and its very good. I used to use Illamasqua concealer in 115 but it's SUPER pale and you can only se that one if youre going to be using the matching illamasqua foundation really, which is one shade pinker than white!  I think I might try Liz Earle Signature foundation when ive used some of these up, I'm still in search of good pale foundations, concealers etc so recommendations always welcome!  oh and powder is MSFN in Light, always!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I think this is a good place to talk about pale foundations, as we're low buy, we don't want to be buying too many wrong shades amirite!?


  Lol! Sorry everyone for getting OT, I really had nothing but pure intentions I swear! But yes this does relate to the low-buy because in an imaginary perfect world I don't want to be buying *any* wrong shades ever again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In other low-buy news, I've also been lusting after the Tarte MATTEnificent palette.. definitely my shades - the soft dusty cool tones. And matte.. Love the blush. *Love* the packaging - I'm an amethyst birthstone and I love that color family and the pattern!

  I had to close browsers before something bad happened.

  Then I made a pic for myself of my current eyeshadow collection to remind myself I already own similar shades and haven't used them enough yet (shale, quarry, etc).





  I think if there wasn't a black and brown in there (that I won't use) I wouldn't have been able to resist lol! I figure if I can find one flaw in each palette I want to buy this year that will stop me!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> oh and powder is MSFN in Light, always!


  I might go with NARS Siberia and maybe the Chantilly or Vanilla Creamy Concealer next time I dare to set foot in a Sephora so I'll let you know what I think. I'm always up for recommendations too!

  Team MSFN Light forever!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I might go with NARS Siberia and maybe the Chantilly or Vanilla Creamy Concealer next time I dare to set foot in a Sephora so I'll let you know what I think. I'm always up for recommendations too!
> 
> Team MSFN Light forever!


I would guess nars siberia would work for you because I'm very pale but that one was too pale even for me, I got Nars sheer glow foundation in Mont blanc =)


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 18, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Skip lol it didn't perform good in swatches and you already have similar nars palette =) And when you don't even use that one often, you wont be using the NARSissist one either ^^ It will just sit around in your drawers and the plastic packaging will get gross over time, I soooo hate their packaging ugh


  I agree!! Skip, skip, skip!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 18, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I would guess nars siberia would work for you because I'm very pale but that one was too pale even for me, I got Nars sheer glow foundation in Mont blanc =)


I thought about Mont Blanc or Gobi but I think those would lean too much pink or yellow, and Deauville would probably be too dark. Hopefully Siberia will finally be "the one"!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 18, 2014)

Just unsubscribed to the Viva Glam thread. I never wear reds so why temps myself.


----------



## kanne (Jan 18, 2014)

Has anybody ordered from kissandmakeupny.com before? I'm trying to avoid paying inflated Australian prices for NARS products and the online reviews are VERY mixed.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 18, 2014)

It seems like the NARSissist eyeshadow palette might not be as good as it seems quality wise so I may skip!


----------



## User38 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have quite a few of the es in the palette so I am not tempted in the slightest.  The pans are huge too and will not be used up in my lifetime.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll  play.


  I want to try and limit myself to ten beauty purchases (that are not necessities)


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 18, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I'll  play.
> 
> 
> I want to try and limit myself to ten beauty purchases (that are not necessities)


  Good Goal! And welcome to our #TeamLowBuy group!!!


----------



## calicandee (Jan 18, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Hopefully it will sell out soon!


  I know what you mean, I get the craving too! I am always proud when I can walk away without purchasing : )


----------



## calicandee (Jan 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I agree 100% with PixieDancer! I tried to use up my least favorites too but I realized life's too short to look mediocre when you have products that make you look stunning! And I bet you'll realize that once you get rid of all the duds you'll be able to create a lot more looks with the loves that are left even though there are less products in total.
> I find if I can delay purchases for a few days the desire slowly diminishes. I tend to want to shop when I'm bored or as a reward for something positive/comfort for something negative (covering all bases lol!). Maybe put it on a list and wait a week or so to see if you really still want it? Or make a rule that you have to use EVERY neutral eyeshadow you have in your collection at least once before you buy it? That one is a real wake-up call!! Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


  Great point, wait it out and see if its still necessary. I too will find any excuse to justify my purchase (sad, happy, bored, rewarding myself, etc.).


----------



## IHughes (Jan 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Skip it. The quality just isn't there IMO. Not worth the money or the hype. Enjoy all your existing neutrals... sounds like you have a great selection! And btw... NOTHING is "the matter with you"... we all understand where you're coming from. It's the mindset of a makeup lover/addict. You are in the right place to try to keep it under control and in perspective.   Oh trust me, I know how hard it is to let things go. Especially if it's a LE item that was hard to obtain and others are loving. You go through that period where you just think YOU'RE the problem. That you aren't applying it right, or need a different liner or brush to make it work... all the little things we tell ourselves when we are trying to justify keeping something that (let's face it) just isn't right for you. That's the whole point of having different finishes, shades, undertones, etc. Not every beautiful LE item will work on everyone. So even though it's hard, let it go. Swap it, sell it, B2M it, return it... whatever you need to do. Don't save a place for it in your collection. Your pretty face deserves your nicest makeup! use it. Enjoy it. Figuring out what looks best on us is the first step at curbing overspending. You'll never figure that out if your forcing products on yourself that don't work. Go rock all your BEST makeup hun!!   I agree!! Skip, skip, skip!


  Thanks for the advice Pixidancer, I think I'm going to take notice of you. I had a close look at Chatterbox today (one of the lipsticks I hate as it leaves a line where my lips meet for some reason). Even though I've been trying to use it as much as possible it's still almost the original size!! So I'm going to stop trying to use it and use the lipsticks I like instead!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 18, 2014)

calicandee said:


> Great idea! I am not to big on the limited edition items. I just go in phases of buying way too much. So for me I will try to cut down my buying to one or two items a month (or something like that). Also only buying if I truly need something or if it is an item I do not own anything similar to. I am going to make a point to use things up! Wish you all the best!


My problem is I love le product most of my mac and other makeup collection is le if I can get out if the le habit I will be okay lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> My problem is I love le product most of my mac and other makeup collection is le if I can get out if the le habit I will be okay lol


  Yep! Getting the "LE Hype" programming out of our heads would help a TON!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 18, 2014)

So far, I have 2 things purchased that aren't necessities:

  Punk Couture lipstick
  Urban Decay Double Ended Pencil, Naked 3


  On my list:

  Viva Glam Rhianna x2
  Urban Decay Zodiac nail polish
  Urban Decay Rule 34 lipgloss.
  Kaoir Envy Us lipstick
  Melt Cosmetics DGAF
  Vice 2
  NARS Exhibit A
  The Malificent lipsticks


----------



## lyseD (Jan 19, 2014)

Mom just told me she sent some money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help me not go crazy on the flower collection.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *lyseD* 

  Mom just told me she sent some money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help me not go crazy on the flower collection.


  Clam down, chowder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We haven't even seen a color story or swatches yet! Haha did that help?

  On a more serious note, maybe now is a good time to set some concrete goals? I saw from an earlier post that you wanted to lower your purchases from last year, so maybe pick a total for the year and divide it up so you have an item limit per collection, month, or season? Is there anything *really* unique that you don't already have multiples of? Could you spend the money on something you'd like or use more (not necessarily makeup!)?

  You can do it! There's still lots of time to talk yourself out of going crazy before it launches.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Clam down, chowder! :nono:  We haven't even seen a color story or swatches yet! Haha did that help?  On a more serious note, maybe now is a good time to set some concrete goals? I saw from an earlier post that you wanted to lower your purchases from last year, so maybe pick a total for the year and divide it up so you have an item limit per collection, month, or season? Is there anything *really* unique that you don't already have multiples of? Could you spend the money on something you'd like or use more (not necessarily makeup!)?  You can do it! There's still lots of time to talk yourself out of going crazy before it launches.


  I agree that its useful to list other things you need/want to do so youve got something other than makeup to focus on.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

I read an article recently that might help anyone who's struggling (myself included), based on a study of new years resolutions. Here is a summary of the 5 tips for staying on track:

  1. Find a way to enjoy yourself - if you hate it, you probably won't stick with it.
  2. Be specific. Focus on *how *you want to achieve your goals, not the end result.
  3. Be real. Don't set the bar so high that you get discouraged.
  4. Be patient. Habits are formed slowly and through small steps!
  5. Don't be too hard on yourself. Setbacks are normal and perfectly okay - use them to think about what you need to do differently to succeed in the future.

  Hope this helps someone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Team Low-Buy!


----------



## kanne (Jan 19, 2014)

Fell down with a splat this weekend after some very long night shifts - post-night shift is a very dangerous time for my wallet (not the first time this has happened)! Anyway, I ordered a few Real Techniques brushes from iherb and some Sigma brushes as well (E25, E52, F15) - those copper ferrules got me. I guess I can cross the MAC brushes from my list, and they're all things I will definitely use, I just wasn't planning on spending that money this week. Note to self: hide wallet after night shift.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I read an article recently that might help anyone who's struggling (myself included), based on a study of new years resolutions. Here is a summary of the 5 tips for staying on track:
> 
> 1. Find a way to enjoy yourself - if you hate it, you probably won't stick with it.
> 2. Be specific. Focus on *how *you want to achieve your goals, not the end result.
> ...


  That's awesome!! And without knowing this info... we've all sort of put a lot of this together as a team... so that's so cool!
  I think this thread is part of "find a way to enjoy yourself" for me!!
  We all realized very early on that being specific about our own personal goal was of PRIME IMPORTANCE!! So, I stress to everyone to do that if you still haven't.

  Thanks for posting this veronikawithak! It REALLY helps drive everything home! And we'll need these little reminders from time to time. So anyone that finds motivational quotes, article links, pointers, or good tips... PLEASE SHARE! It will take a lot of support to keep us all on track! #TeamLowBuy


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

kanne said:


> Fell down with a splat this weekend after some very long night shifts - post-night shift is a very dangerous time for my wallet (not the first time this has happened)! Anyway, I ordered a few Real Techniques brushes from iherb and some Sigma brushes as well (E25, E52, F15) - those copper ferrules got me. I guess I can cross the MAC brushes from my list, and they're all things I will definitely use, I just wasn't planning on spending that money this week. Note to self: hide wallet after night shift.


  We've all been there! (Refer to veronikawithak's post #5!) But if getting the Sigma brushes helps you cross the MAC brushes off your list, that's great! They are cheaper in price, but I find them very comparable in performance. Now hide that wallet naught girl! HeeHee


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 19, 2014)

kanne said:


> Fell down with a splat this weekend after some very long night shifts - post-night shift is a very dangerous time for my wallet (not the first time this has happened)! Anyway, I ordered a few Real Techniques brushes from iherb and some Sigma brushes as well (E25, E52, F15) - those copper ferrules got me. I guess I can cross the MAC brushes from my list, and they're all things I will definitely use, I just wasn't planning on spending that money this week. Note to self: hide wallet after night shift.


  TOTALLY understand. i work nights and its when i do the most of my shopping and research for things on my wishlist lol. whats worse is i was on a group where my paydays fell on my nights i worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





total set up!!!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 19, 2014)

Most of the time I purchase something at night, when I'm tired and can't think straight, I regret it >.< need to leave myself window to think stuff over, my new year resolution: No impulse shopping!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

kanne said:


> Fell down with a splat this weekend after some very long night shifts - post-night shift is a very dangerous time for my wallet (not the first time this has happened)! Anyway, I ordered a few Real Techniques brushes from iherb and some Sigma brushes as well (E25, E52, F15) - those copper ferrules got me. I guess I can cross the MAC brushes from my list, and they're all things I will definitely use, I just wasn't planning on spending that money this week. Note to self: hide wallet after night shift.


  I think that's a pretty common theme! Also possibly why MAC releases collections at random hours.. gotta make sure we're stalking and sleep deprived so we make poor decisions lol! That's not too bad of a slip though, I wouldn't call it a splat. What do you think you get out of ordering? Relaxation? Comfort? The thrill of crossing something off your to-do list? If you pinpoint what you're craving out of it maybe you can replace it with something else rather than trying to resist altogether?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That's awesome!! And without knowing this info... we've all sort of put a lot of this together as a team... so that's so cool!
> I think this thread is part of "find a way to enjoy yourself" for me!!
> We all realized very early on that being specific about our own personal goal was of PRIME IMPORTANCE!! So, I stress to everyone to do that if you still haven't.
> 
> Thanks for posting this veronikawithak! It REALLY helps drive everything home! And we'll need these little reminders from time to time. So anyone that finds motivational quotes, article links, pointers, or good tips... PLEASE SHARE! It will take a lot of support to keep us all on track! #TeamLowBuy


This thread has been so perfect for me! I cut myself off from Specktra last year when I realized it was triggering part of my overspending and I'm glad it's turned into a more balanced forum in that way. I can still enjoy chatting with others who have similar interests and yet not feel like I need to buy anything to feel included.

  My motto for this year is: *"Collect to love; don't love to collect."* And this thread is massively contributing to that attitude of maintaining a collection of loves, not a collection of dustbunny magnets. Also recommend the "use it up" thread for anyone who hasn't seen it! I think they go hand in hand.


----------



## User38 (Jan 19, 2014)

Veronika, you have been doing great.  Nobody can really make our choices for us -- we ultimately decide what we spend on.  Some don't have a budget made, other's have money to spare, and other's think that makeup is a collectible.

  Kids please understand:  MAKEUP IS NOT A COLLECTIBLE.  It is a personal use and enjoyment, an item subject to individual taste, with no intrinsic value other than what we ascribe to it.  It gets broken, it get's old and unusable.  Once used, it is worthless to others. Some people buy it and then try to resell it for a few dollars more, and do so. Good for them, but it's not a valid business model since it has no longevity.   But what if once purchased it gets broken? damaged? .. it is not a commodity like gold, silver, nor is it art or jewelry.

  people who want to collect should buy gold (it's gone down in price), silver, art, vintage costume jewelry, comics,  pottery, land.. lol.  Whatever you like which can be resold if push comes to shove.

  again -- repeat after me:  MAKEUP IS NOT A COLLECTIBLE.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Veronika, you have been doing great.  Nobody can really make our choices for us -- we ultimately decide what we spend on.  Some don't have a budget made, other's have money to spare, and other's think that makeup is a collectible.
> 
> Kids please understand:  MAKEUP IS NOT A COLLECTIBLE.  It is a personal use and enjoyment, an item subject to individual taste, with no intrinsic value other than what we ascribe to it.  It gets broken, it get's old and unusable.  Once used, it is worthless to others. Some people buy it and then try to resell it for a few dollars more, and do so. Good for them, but it's not a valid business model since it has no longevity.   But what if once purchased it gets broken? damaged? .. it is not a commodity like gold, silver, nor is it art or jewelry.
> 
> ...


  Can I get an AMEN!? Thank you! 

  I never meant to "collect" makeup... I just started buying what I liked. I never cared or paid attention to LE collections or even shades that were current for the season. When I got into modeling, acting, performing... and started working w AMAZING makeup artists.. that's when my trouble began! I took little lists home from almost every shoot! Thinking, I can make myself look just like that if I had THOSE SPECIFIC products! Then I started following collections. Then I started getting a ton of work... so I justified the purchases by telling myself "this is for my career, so it's ok to have more than the average person." Then the discounts came... And 10 years later I'm a makeup collecting hoarder. I'm trying to take myself back to my mindset before it all began. But I know that's not realistic. Because now I know so much more about makeup... the formulas, the different finishes, the way certain colors work together, etc, And I'm glad to have acquired that info! It's come in handy on location for my job, and even doing my own makeup for appearances and shoots! Situations I'd NEVER have considered NOT having a makeup artist at all times! But my "collection" has gotten way out of hand. I know it has no value beyond myself. And I certainly never bought it thinking of selling it. But I REALLY need to come to grips with what I have. Clear out things I'll never use. Pass on multiple backups to others who will love them. And be able to grab a little something here and there because I like it! NOT because I "NEED" it or the world will come to an end if I don't have the latest version of fuchsia lipstick! 

  Have I told you all lately that I LOVE our thread!!!!???? Every time I come here, I feel so much better about my goals. Thanks ladies!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Veronika, you have been doing great.  Nobody can really make our choices for us -- we ultimately decide what we spend on.  Some don't have a budget made, other's have money to spare, and other's think that makeup is a collectible.
> 
> Kids please understand:  MAKEUP IS NOT A COLLECTIBLE.  It is a personal use and enjoyment, an item subject to individual taste, with no intrinsic value other than what we ascribe to it.  It gets broken, it get's old and unusable.  Once used, it is worthless to others. Some people buy it and then try to resell it for a few dollars more, and do so. Good for them, but it's not a valid business model since it has no longevity.   But what if once purchased it gets broken? damaged? .. it is not a commodity like gold, silver, nor is it art or jewelry.
> 
> ...


  "Makeup is not a collectible.. *Makeup *is not a collectible.. Makeup is not a *collectible*." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha! Thank you for that, so true.

  Honestly it doesn't bother me if someone else wants to consider their makeup hoard a collection. If you have the money for that and you don't mind "archiving" products that expire, by all means go for it. That's just not for me. I can't see the point of having 10 drawers of limited edition lipglosses that you'd be afraid of putting on your lips 5 years later.. or just having them sit there and look pretty. That's what I display art and pictures on my walls for. When I first started really playing with makeup a few years ago (at like 23! haha) I wanted to try all these new things and so I amassed a hoard of products, some of which I liked and some of which were hype that I bought into. The upside of that is now I realize what works for me and what doesn't.. What kind of "makeup lifestyle" I want and what I don't. And I don't want things just sitting there deteriorating. Makeup is a consumable to me. I want to get to a place where I cycle products in and out every season and use them up within a year or two max. This year is about experimenting to see what that magic number is for me!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my, Pixie, your new avi! My eyes almost popped out, lol!

  I'm glad I'm over my MAC collecting phase. Where I felt I had to buy something from a certain collection just to have it. I still have a long way to go though,right now I'm fighting the urge to buy two Perfect Topping MSF. I *will *stay strong and only get one! HerGreyness is right, makeup shoudln't be a collectible. I'm trying to look at it as something I use, something that expires. I'm still planning to sell more of my stash as time goes by. It always feels so good to get rid of some items I haven't used in while and felt bad about it.
  My goal is to have a well edited collection, enough variety to choose from, but no dust collectors. I feel like I've been doing great so far.

  One item I really want to get soon is the new Nars primer. Then Perfect Topping and I think one new lipstick, MAC, Chanel or Armani, which I'll probably have a gift card for.And I want the darn Sculpt powder, which is not available on the german site. Other than that I'll be saving for Hakuhodos, Chanel Les Beiges collection and an Hourglass blush. Well, and whatever I want from the Proenza collection, one powder and maybe a lipstick. That will hopefully be all until summer.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I agree, it's so easy to slip into the collecting phase without even realizing it!! And no, the world will not end if you don't have that fuchsia lipstick that looks half a percent of pink different than all of the other fuchsia lipsticks! I'll remind you of that later haha. What's the worst that could happen? I need to ask myself that all the time. Veronika, *what's the worst that could happen* if you don't buy that shiny new palette? Is life going to go on? Yes. Is there going to be an almost identical palette next year? Yes. It's wayyy more often I regret things I DID buy than things I DIDN'T buy. I honestly can't think of a time I didn't buy a piece of makeup and regretted it later. And even if I did, the ratio would be like 95:5, so there you go!
> "Makeup is not a collectible.. *Makeup *is not a collectible.. Makeup is not a *collectible*."
> 
> 
> ...


  Please DO remind me!!! HeeHee
  And you're absolutely right... I have a lot more buyers remorse than skippers remorse! If I skip something and then find out later it was just incredible... all I really have to do is wait a little bit for it to be repromoted (because if it's that good it will!) or it's twin sister to be released... and most of the time new products have a nicer, upgraded formula!! So experimenting and holding off on some new things until they perfect it could be a huge PLUS! 
  A good example is Perfect Topping MSF. I skipped it the first time. I have been beating myself up about it. But refused to breakdown and buy it at an inflated price. And now... it's coming back out! Do I feel I missed out those years I didn't have it? No. And now I'm even happier to be able to get it and I know I'll actually USE it because of the eagerness!

  I hope you find your magic number hun!!! I know I'm using this year to really re-evaluate what my mind tells me I "want" versus what I "need"... and find a happy middle ground!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh my, Pixie, your new avi! My eyes almost popped out, lol!
> 
> I'm glad I'm over my MAC collecting phase. Where I felt I had to buy something from a certain collection just to have it. I still have a long way to go though,right now I'm fighting the urge to buy two Perfect Topping MSF. I *will *stay strong and only get one! HerGreyness is right, makeup shoudln't be a collectible. I'm trying to look at it as something I use, something that expires. I'm still planning to sell more of my stash as time goes by. It always feels so good to get rid of some items I haven't used in while and felt bad about it.
> My goal is to have a well edited collection, enough varitely to choose from, but no dust collectors. I feel like I've been doing great so far.
> ...


Lol @ the avi comment. Me too! Love it though!

  Funny that we're talking about this, I've just come face to face with the mortality of powder products. I always viewed them as okay to hoard because in my mind they'd last theoretically years and years indefinitely. In practice? They expire. I've composed the following haiku as an ode to a fallen friend:

  naked lunch shadow
  why did you go hard on me?
  scraped without success

@Naynadine You'll get there! I've only purchased one backup and it was Ronnie Red from the Archie's collection because I loved it when I got it. I've worn it like 5 times? Backup is sitting there. Do you really want to spend the $ on an identical product when you could get something different to try? Clearing out is definitely a process! Something I found really helped was to inventory my *entire *stash, and record the date of every single time I used every item. You really see the sheer numbers of what you have and the percentage of products you actually use day to day. One month I used like 4 eyeshadows out of almost 70? That's like 5%! Try and let go of the sub-par dupes and the things you absolutely hate first to ease yourself into it.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh my, Pixie, your new avi! My eyes almost popped out, lol!
> 
> I'm glad I'm over my MAC collecting phase. Where I felt I had to buy something from a certain collection just to have it. I still have a long way to go though,right now I'm fighting the urge to buy two Perfect Topping MSF. I *will *stay strong and only get one! HerGreyness is right, makeup shoudln't be a collectible. I'm trying to look at it as something I use, something that expires. I'm still planning to sell more of my stash as time goes by. It always feels so good to get rid of some items I haven't used in while and felt bad about it.
> My goal is to have a well edited collection, enough varitely to choose from, but no dust collectors. I feel like I've been doing great so far.
> ...


 THANK YOU soooo much girlie! I am SO ready for SPRING! I wanted to change my avi to one from my recent photoshoot that's being published in March.... I'm pretty proud of the accomplishment after all the years I've been in the business! The magazine's last covergirl was a former Playboy Playmate that's 10 years younger than me!! Not too shabby for a veteran! HeeHee

I also wanted to show an example of what I HAVE taken away from years of collecting... This shoot was the first I ever did my own makeup! NO major magazine will allow that sort of thing. But I told them to trust me and save the money. They were thrilled with the result, and now I have a magazine credit as the model AND the MUA / Wardrobe Stylist... for my OWN shoot! So I look at that as a positive result of this overwhelming obsession that I have! But I can DEFINITELY slow down now! I don't think there are enough photoshoots in the WORLDDDD! LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

@Naynadine I'm with you on the PT MSF too... I was originally going to get 2. But I told myself NO MORE BU'S this year! And if I DID get a BU, it would count as 1 of my 3 items in that collection. So, I have decided it's a NO GO for PTx2! I am going to have to try 1 of the Hourglass blushes too, as much as I like the Ambient powders!! But with ALL my blushes, I can really only justify ONE to try!

  And did you consider the new Anastasia contour palette at all? I think it's much cheaper and supposed to be fantastic. I have too many products to use up before I'll allow myself to get it, but maybe look into it.

@veronikawithak I'm with you about purging the unloved/unused products. That's part of my goal this year!

  And... sorry about your eyes! LOL


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> THANK YOU soooo much girlie! I am SO ready for SPRING! I wanted to change my avi to one from my recent photoshoot that's being published in March.... I'm pretty proud of the accomplishment after all the years I've been in the business! The magazine's last covergirl was a former Playboy Playmate that's 10 years younger than me!! Not too shabby for a veteran! HeeHee
> 
> I also wanted to show an example of what I HAVE taken away from years of collecting... This shoot was the first I ever did my own makeup! NO major magazine will allow that sort of thing. But I told them to trust me and save the money. They were thrilled with the result, and now I have a magazine credit as the model AND the MUA / Wardrobe Stylist... for my OWN shoot! So I look at that as a positive result of this overwhelming obsession that I have! But I can DEFINITELY slow down now! I don't think there are enough photoshoots in the WORLDDDD! LOL


  you look phenomenal


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> THANK YOU soooo much girlie! I am SO ready for SPRING! I wanted to change my avi to one from my recent photoshoot that's being published in March.... I'm pretty proud of the accomplishment after all the years I've been in the business! The magazine's last covergirl was a former Playboy Playmate that's 10 years younger than me!! Not too shabby for a veteran! HeeHee
> 
> I also wanted to show an example of what I HAVE taken away from years of collecting... This shoot was the first I ever did my own makeup! NO major magazine will allow that sort of thing. But I told them to trust me and save the money. They were thrilled with the result, and now I have a magazine credit as the model AND the MUA / Wardrobe Stylist... for my OWN shoot! So I look at that as a positive result of this overwhelming obsession that I have! But I can DEFINITELY slow down now! I don't think there are enough photoshoots in the WORLDDDD! LOL


  Congrats on that accomplishment! You look fabulous!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Please DO remind me!!! HeeHee
> And you're absolutely right... I have a lot more buyers remorse than skippers remorse! If I skip something and then find out later it was just incredible... all I really have to do is wait a little bit for it to be repromoted (because if it's that good it will!) or it's twin sister to be released... and most of the time new products have a nicer, upgraded formula!! So experimenting and holding off on some new things until they perfect it could be a huge PLUS!
> A good example is Perfect Topping MSF. I skipped it the first time. I have been beating myself up about it. But refused to breakdown and buy it at an inflated price. And now... it's coming back out! Do I feel I missed out those years I didn't have it? No. And now I'm even happier to be able to get it and I know I'll actually USE it because of the eagerness!
> 
> I hope you find your magic number hun!!! I know I'm using this year to really re-evaluate what my mind tells me I "want" versus what I "need"... and find a happy middle ground!


Yes!! I feel exactly the same. I wasn't into MAC when Shell Pearl was around initially but caught it on the repromote last year and love it. Would it have been worth extra time and money to track it down earlier? No. Would I have been pissed when it got repromoted like the next year with an awesome pattern? YES! Lol. By the time you get around to using the backup, there's definitely going to be something just as good or better, or a reformulation! 

  I hope you find your middle ground.  Sounds like you're off to a pretty great start!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yes!! I feel exactly the same. I wasn't into MAC when Shell Pearl was around initially but caught it on the repromote last year and love it. Would it have been worth extra time and money to track it down earlier? No. Would I have been pissed when it got repromoted like the next year with an awesome pattern? YES! Lol. By the time you get around to using the backup, there's definitely going to be something just as good or better, or a reformulation!
> 
> I hope you find your middle ground.  Sounds like you're off to a pretty great start!


  YESSSS Girl, yes! I feel like I have already made HUGE strides towards my goals. Last year, I'd have probably grabbed 2 if not 3 PT's! Now, I'm able to see things for what they are.... It's JUST a powder. Pretty no doubt, but I'm probably the only one that would know that I'm wearing PT and not another of my MANY Skinfinishes or Highlighters! I think sometimes (especially on a makeup lovers site like Specktra) people try to justify in their own minds multiple products that are practically the same thing! Yes there ARE subtle differences but they key word is SUBTLE!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> THANK YOU soooo much girlie! I am SO ready for SPRING! I wanted to change my avi to one from my recent photoshoot that's being published in March.... I'm pretty proud of the accomplishment after all the years I've been in the business! The magazine's last covergirl was a former Playboy Playmate that's 10 years younger than me!! Not too shabby for a veteran! HeeHee
> 
> I also wanted to show an example of what I HAVE taken away from years of collecting... This shoot was the first I ever did my own makeup! NO major magazine will allow that sort of thing. But I told them to trust me and save the money. They were thrilled with the result, and now I have a magazine credit as the model AND the MUA / Wardrobe Stylist... for my OWN shoot! So I look at that as a positive result of this overwhelming obsession that I have! But I can DEFINITELY slow down now! I don't think there are enough photoshoots in the WORLDDDD! LOL


  You look absolutely GORGEOUS in that photo.. I can't imagine someone 10 years younger than you as a model for anything other than the JC Penney back to school ads..lol! That's so amazing that you did the modelling AND makeup/wardrobe!! That is such a fantastic achievement for sure, and something you'll always be able to look back on and be proud of yourself for! But it's the *experience *you'll cherish, not necessarily the *products* although they look great too haha.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 

  Awwwwww Thanks so much ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YESSSS Girl, yes! I feel like I have already made HUGE strides towards my goals. Last year, I'd have probably grabbed 2 if not 3 PT's! Now, I'm able to see things for what they are.... It's JUST a powder. Pretty no doubt, but I'm probably the only one that would know that I'm wearing PT and not another of my MANY Skinfinishes or Highlighters! I think sometimes (especially on a makeup lovers site like Specktra) people try to justify in their own minds multiple products that are practically the same thing! Yes there ARE subtle differences but they key word is SUBTLE!!! 



  Subtle = YES! You're so right. If I went out with a fancy new product on my face nobody would look at it and know it was anything other than some sort of makeup. If it was REALLY THAT AMAZING, people would be like: "Wow you look so healthy and rested. Did you age -5 years last night?" NOT "Oh wow, you must be wearing PT."


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> You're getting there! Even just starting with one area of your collection like lipsticks, maybe the easiest area for you to let go, you'll see how much you love having a more streamlined stash and the contagion to minimize will spread!! I'm telling you, inventory is the key! Haha. One day, you'll be ready. And it will be a revolution!
> 
> 
> You look absolutely GORGEOUS in that photo.. I can't imagine someone 10 years younger than you as a model for anything other than the JC Penney back to school ads..lol! That's so amazing that you did the modelling AND makeup/wardrobe!! That is such a fantastic achievement for sure, and something you'll always be able to look back on and be proud of yourself for! But it's the *experience *you'll cherish, not necessarily the *products* although they look great too haha.


  Oh absolutely! I have had a lifetime of amazing experiences and memories! I have been extremely blessed!
  I'm just proud to know that along with my growing collection came a growing knowledge of products and how to use them! The education I gained allowed me to do something I never would have had the confidence to do more than 10 years ago when I first started on my journey. I'm grateful for that, and it helps me be at peace with the past decisions I've made that probably weren't always great in terms of buying and collecting... But now I need to understand that I need to move forward. That the makeup is nice, but feeling unburdened by STUFF is a much nicer feeling than HAVING unnecessary stuff! 

  And thank you very much for the kind words!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh my, Pixie, your new avi! My eyes almost popped out, lol!
> 
> I'm glad I'm over my MAC collecting phase. Where I felt I had to buy something from a certain collection just to have it. I still have a long way to go though,right now I'm fighting the urge to buy two Perfect Topping MSF. I *will *stay strong and only get one! HerGreyness is right, makeup shoudln't be a collectible. I'm trying to look at it as something I use, something that expires. I'm still planning to sell more of my stash as time goes by. It always feels so good to get rid of some items I haven't used in while and felt bad about it.
> My goal is to have a well edited collection, enough varitely to choose from, but no dust collectors. I feel like I've been doing great so far.
> ...


  Hilarious.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh absolutely! I have had a lifetime of amazing experiences and memories! I have been extremely blessed!
> I'm just proud to know that along with my growing collection came a growing knowledge of products and how to use them! The education I gained allowed me to do something I never would have had the confidence to do more than 10 years ago when I first started on my journey. I'm grateful for that, and it helps me be at peace with the past decisions I've made that probably weren't always great in terms of buying and collecting... But now I need to understand that I need to move forward. That the makeup is nice, but feeling unburdened by STUFF is a much nicer feeling than HAVING unnecessary stuff!
> 
> And thank you very much for the kind words!


I totally understand. I've learned SO much about makeup just from playing around and watching YouTube..My face has definitely improved over the years lol. I can't even imagine how amazing working with top makeup artists for so long has been like. I'm glad you've been able to realize when it's time to let go though. I'm working on letting go of allll of the compulsions in my life, whether that's buying too much makeup or eating too much junk food or owning too many kinds of tea (true story). If I feel like I "need" it, the addiction has set in which means that inanimate item now has control over *my* behavior.. And I'm not having that. Haha.


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in the process of working through all my samples. Holy hell do I have a lot. I had to look up some of them, because I couldn't remember/didn't know what they actually were. But now they're all organized and I can start actually using them. Although I have more coming with my Sephora order tomorrow, jeez. I have about 8 mini eye primer samples from various brands alone.


  At least I'll de-clutter my drawer eventually and maybe find a new HG product. Fresh's Lotus Preserve cream seems rather lovely.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 19, 2014)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> I'm in the process of working through all my samples. Holy hell do I have a lot. I had to look up some of them, because I couldn't remember/didn't know what they actually were. But now they're all organized and I can start actually using them. Although I have more coming with my Sephora order tomorrow, jeez. I have about 8 mini eye primer samples from various brands alone.   At least I'll de-clutter my drawer eventually and maybe find a new HG product. Fresh's Lotus Preserve cream seems rather lovely.


 I had a sample of Fresh's Black Tea moisturizer and it was amazing, but I looked it up and it was $95! Um, no.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 19, 2014)

I asked this in Fantasy of Flowers, but the enablers over there are gonna give me different answers than my Team Low-Buy ladies, I'm sure!  I've got Adored MSF (peachy pink), Fairly Precious EDSF (peachy rosy gold), the Becca Rose Gold highlighter (rosy gold), Mary Loumanizer from theBalm (champagne), and the NARS one from the Guy Bourdin palette (whitish champagne). Do I need to even consider Stereo Rose and/or Perfect Topping? I'm NW15-20 and I wear highlighter whenever I wear makeup. I just got into MAC last year so I haven't seen these MSFs before.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 19, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I've got Adored MSF (peachy pink), Fairly Precious EDSF (peachy rosy gold), the Becca Rose Gold highlighter (rosy gold), Mary Loumanizer from theBalm (champagne), and the NARS one from the Guy Bourdin palette (whitish champagne). Do I need to even consider Stereo Rose and/or Perfect Topping? I'm NW15-20 and I wear highlighter whenever I wear makeup. I just got into MAC last year so I haven't seen these MSFs before.


I have all of the above along with stereo rose, and I would say that stereo rose is definitely more coral and pigmented than any of the MSF's in your collection. If anything, you could probably skip Perfect Topping because it is a lot lighter and may not be significantly different. And of course, you could also skip stereo rose! My suggestion is to see both in person and swatch them. The other thing to consider is that you will likely wear stereo rose as a blush more than a highlight since it has good pigment and gives a coral flush (much more than Adored and FP). A Perfect Topping would definitely be worn more as a highlight. I hope that this helps a bit!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> THANK YOU soooo much girlie! I am SO ready for SPRING! I wanted to change my avi to one from my recent photoshoot that's being published in March.... I'm pretty proud of the accomplishment after all the years I've been in the business! The magazine's last covergirl was a former Playboy Playmate that's 10 years younger than me!! Not too shabby for a veteran! HeeHee
> 
> I also wanted to show an example of what I HAVE taken away from years of collecting... This shoot was the first I ever did my own makeup! NO major magazine will allow that sort of thing. But I told them to trust me and save the money. They were thrilled with the result, and now I have a magazine credit as the model AND the MUA / Wardrobe Stylist... for my OWN shoot! So I look at that as a positive result of this overwhelming obsession that I have! But I can DEFINITELY slow down now! I don't think there are enough photoshoots in the WORLDDDD! LOL


Good on ya girlie!  You look amazing. I showed my hubs some of your pics and we were chatting about how gorgeous you are.  Congrats on taking those risks with doing your own makeup and styling - it's clearly working!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 19, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have all of the above along with stereo rose, and I would say that stereo rose is definitely more coral and pigmented than any of the MSF's in your collection. If anything, you could probably skip Perfect Topping because it is a lot lighter and may not be significantly different. And of course, you could also skip stereo rose! My suggestion is to see both in person and swatch them. The other thing to consider is that you will likely wear stereo rose as a blush more than a highlight since it has good pigment and gives a coral flush (much more than Adored and FP). A Perfect Topping would definitely be worn more as a highlight. I hope that this helps a bit!


  Thank you!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 19, 2014)

Can't believe it took me this long to find this thread! Team low buy is a fantastic idea and I am definitely on board!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 19, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Can't believe it took me this long to find this thread! Team low buy is a fantastic idea and I am definitely on board!








welcome to the team.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Can't believe it took me this long to find this thread! Team low buy is a fantastic idea and I am definitely on board!


  YAY!!! More love for Team Low Buy! Glad you're here hun!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Good on ya girlie!  You look amazing. I showed my hubs some of your pics and we were chatting about how gorgeous you are.  Congrats on taking those risks with doing your own makeup and styling - it's clearly working!


  You're making me blush!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What nice things to say! Thank your hubs for me too.... He's one lucky guy!!!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 20, 2014)

Terrible, I finally caved and got NARSissist, feeling quite guilty about it, but at least there isn't anything else tempting me so hopefully I'll steer away from purchases after this...


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Terrible, I finally caved and got NARSissist, feeling quite guilty about it, but at least there isn't anything else tempting me so hopefully I'll steer away from purchases after this...


  What do you think? If you love/use it lots you don't need to feel too guilty.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



Skip it. The quality just isn't there IMO. Not worth the money or the hype. Enjoy all your existing neutrals... sounds like you have a great selection!
And btw... NOTHING is "the matter with you"... we all understand where you're coming from. It's the mindset of a makeup lover/addict. You are in the right place to try to keep it under control and in perspective. 
 
Oh trust me, I know how hard it is to let things go. Especially if it's a LE item that was hard to obtain and others are loving. You go through that period where you just think YOU'RE the problem. That you aren't applying it right, or need a different liner or brush to make it work... all the little things we tell ourselves when we are trying to justify keeping something that (let's face it) just isn't right for you. That's the whole point of having different finishes, shades, undertones, etc. Not every beautiful LE item will work on everyone. So even though it's hard, let it go. Swap it, sell it, B2M it, return it... whatever you need to do. Don't save a place for it in your collection. Your pretty face deserves your nicest makeup! use it. Enjoy it. Figuring out what looks best on us is the first step at curbing overspending. You'll never figure that out if your forcing products on yourself that don't work. Go rock all your BEST makeup hun!!
 
 
I agree!! Skip, skip, skip!



  Thank you Pixiedancer!  I think i may have managed to get over my lemmings for the NARS Palette, I very nearly fell off the band wagon this month on a couple of occassion, which is what I did last Decmeber/January!. For some reason I buy loads normally pre Chrismas and in the January sales and this thread is helping a lot!  I have good and bad days with my collection, some days I love playing with it and other times it scares the hell out of me! I think because I work in a professional environment I tend to wear a more neutral focused look, but how many neutrals so I actually need!   My collection is scarying me at the moment and I found it really overwhelming this morning to choose something to wear.   I have sold several things already this year on evil bay, I disposed of my MSF collection as I don't use them and 4 of my 6 tarte blushes as those ones were not being used along with other bits and pieces.  I think I need to look at my collection again and identify some more bits that don't work.get used or get shown no love and just sell them and move on without replacing them. I might go back a few pages in this thread tonight and find that youtube link for the person who slimmed their collection down.  I got my foundation collection out on Friday night and stood them all upright. Now they have been standing for a few hours I can see that a couple of bottles don't have that much left in them so I think I might concentrate on those to see if I can finish them off.  i am close to finishing several things aside from foundation, so I think I might try to extend my no-buy from January into February in an attempt to finish up some items.  I sometimes wonder how nice it would be to have just 1 of everything......


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

[@]charlotte366[/@] Here's the link to one of my favorite videos of hers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvlb8TGhGJk&feature=youtube_gdata_player  I also love her declutter series and makeup inventory!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



@charlotte366 Here's the link to one of my favorite videos of hers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvlb8TGhGJk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I also love her declutter series and makeup inventory!


  THANK YOU!!!!  I just read yesterdays posts as I was a day out of date, feeling a little bit better now, but definately more determined to do a full stash assessment and clear out. I don't want this noose round my neck anymore, I love make up, it is my creative outlet, i just need to be slim down the volume.  I am going to give myself an extra goal of getting the collection down to a reasonable level by the end of march. I don't yet know what that will be, I think I may perform a full inventory and then, remove anything that remains brand new never used and then access how far to slim it down from there.  I am scared about a full inventory but maybe it is the final shock I need to stop buying more without really considering it.  I love this thread, I haven't ventured in anything but this and operation use it up since the new year. I have no idea what it is coming out next month and i want it to stay that way!


----------



## kanne (Jan 20, 2014)

I really liked the suggestion somebody made about having weekly picks of products and wearing that look for a week...great suggestion to get stuck into those things that get forgotten about. I also think great storage helps if products get forgotten about, and I find reorganising/cleaning/sorting through my makeup just as much fun as shopping.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > I also love her declutter series and makeup inventory!
> ...


  I'm a huge fan of the inventory.. haha. It was what really pushed me over the edge. When you see just how many shimmery peachy-pink blushes you actually have that look almost exactly the same on your face, it's a wake up call. And when you realize even if you completely stopped buying makeup it would still take you into the decades to use it all? Assuming that the product actually holds up that long which it probably won't.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Worth overcoming the fear IMO. Good luck with clearing out your stash!! I hope it leads to a more fun makeup lifestyle for you.

  Bewareeee the collection threads if you're not on solid ground with your low-buy yet. Everything in there seems to be a "must-have" to people. I constantly have to remind myself that I'm only allowed 12 items for the entire 365 days (including staples!). If I blow my entire budget on spring/summer collections, it'll be a long, cold winter! Lol. And that pink lippie I just *had to have*? Probably won't look so hot on my blotchy naked face when I can't buy foundation near the end of the year!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



I'm a huge fan of the inventory.. haha. It was what really pushed me over the edge. When you see just how many shimmery peachy-pink blushes you actually have that look almost exactly the same on your face, it's a wake up call. And when you realize even if you completely stopped buying makeup it would still take you into the decades to use it all? Assuming that the product actually holds up that long which it probably won't.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Worth overcoming the fear IMO. Good luck with clearing out your stash!! I hope it leads to a more fun makeup lifestyle for you.
 
Bewareeee the collection threads if you're not on solid ground with your low-buy yet. Everything in there seems to be a "must-have" to people. I constantly have to remind myself that I'm only allowed 12 items for the entire 365 days (including staples!). If I blow my entire budget on spring/summer collections, it'll be a long, cold winter! Lol. And that pink lippie I just *had to have*? Probably won't look so hot on my blotchy naked face when I can't buy foundation near the end of the year!



  thats very true!  You seem to be the voice of reason right now, I am starting my inventory tonight, hoping to get through it all in one evening and will post the results when I am done!  Staying well clear of collection threads, but they it wasn't Mac that got me last year, I bought like 4 mac things, it was other brands, i bought LM, Hourglass, Becca and Nars killed me with the holiday collection!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 20, 2014)

Just looked at the product photos from Fantasy of Flowers collection and I think I'll be okay.

  I can easily pass on anything mineralized, I don't use the fluidlines and pigments that I have so I certainly don't need more. That just leaves lipsticks and glosses and I'm pretty sure I can limit myself to two.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Staying well clear of collection threads, but they it wasn't Mac that got me last year, I bought like 4 mac things, it was other brands, i bought LM, Hourglass, Becca and Nars killed me with the holiday collection!


  I try to be the voice of reason.. haha. I can't very much preach about being moderate over in this thread and then go nuts in the collection threads now can I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There's overlap and I will for SURE get called out on it by you lovelies! I'm counting on it!

  I'm planning to branch out into other brands more this year, but I'm not going to go crazy. I've already been working on this for 6 months or so before this thread so this year is my test to see how much I've improved. I really want to see a huge difference. The only thing I want from FoF is Perfect Topping and *maybe* the pink lippie if it's a cremesheen because I don't have any good pinks right now.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 20, 2014)

Um, [@]PixieDancer[/@] is gorgeous. I was in the FoF thread and I'm looking at her avi like, "Daaaaaaaaamn, woman!" I'm glad other people noticed, too, otherwise I would have had to derail in FoF real quick. Knowing that I have a year for Viva Glam RiRi is keeping me from shopping. To solve my brush issues, I did a ton of research and ended up ordering RT brushes instead of MAC or Hakuhodo. I did allow myself to get a couple of things from the Goodbyes section. So far, so good!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 20, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Knowing that I have a year for Viva Glam RiRi is keeping me from shopping. To solve my brush issues, I did a ton of research and ended up ordering RT brushes instead of MAC or Hakuhodo. I did allow myself to get a couple of things from the Goodbyes section. So far, so good!


I really like the RT brushes. They're not the best out there but I think they work well and are a great price.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2014)

@PixieDancer , you look gorgeous in your new avi and you did a fantastic job on the makeup!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 20, 2014)

@Pixie: You look stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  @Ajigglin: RT brushes are worth their money! They are great (except for the blush brush which I don't like). Especially the powder brush and the contour brush are amazing. I'm sure you will enjoy them.


  No major news from me. My Naked 3 arrived today and I absolutely adore it! I don't regret the 55€ I spent on it. I just have to find a way to make the colours pop as I have seen in various tutorials but I think brushes play a big role in this, so I caved and ordered some new ones by (from?)  Zoeva. Even though the order costs me 34€, I don't mind spending this money since I know that I will have these brushes for years. Slowly but surely I've come to the conclusion that good brushes are definitely an investment. I'd rather spend some money on good brushes once in a while than just buying cheap ones in the drugstore that just don't work. However, there's a long way to go until I spend my money on MAC brushes because I can't justify spending 55€ for a powder brush if I can get a great powder brush from RT for half the price.

  On another note, I'm trying to rotate my products. Today I'm wearing my Mineralize Lipstick in Grande Dame and I should wear it more often 'cause the colour suits me very well.

  It's great to hear that so many of you ladies are staying strong!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 20, 2014)

*I agree, it's so easy to slip into the collecting phase without even realizing it!! And no, the world will not end if you don't have that fuchsia lipstick that looks half a percent of pink different than all of the other fuchsia lipsticks! *

I felt this way about Pleasure Bomb after the arrangement with an SA my cousin is friends with fell through last year.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> *[COLOR=181818]I agree, it's so easy to slip into the collecting phase without even realizing it!! And no, the world will not end if you don't have that fuchsia lipstick that looks half a percent of pink different than all of the other fuchsia lipsticks! [/COLOR]*  [COLOR=181818]I felt this way about Pleasure Bomb after the arrangement with an SA my cousin is friends with fell through last year.[/COLOR] :agree:


   hahah so true!  i get all exceited on the collection threads but i have a strict 2 item for collection rule now and have been researching them to be able to plan ahead. ,  now, if the collection has limited edition packaging i go by:  -is it fucsia? if yes SKIP. NO IFS ANDS OR BUTS. i have too much.   -is it a pastel? If yes SKIP. because i WONT wear it anyway...   -do i have something similar? is this a packaging i absolutely love and reflects my personality>?   -if i know limited edition packaging is coming out and i def WANT something, which collection am I going to sacrifice on? (im making it accumulative. if I completely miss one collection, i allow myself an extra "treat" for the next one up.    IMATS: im working on a budget and preparing mentally ahead of time on it. will also leave the credit card at home. work only with the debit card or cash.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 20, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> @Pixie: You look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm glad your liking your N3 palette... I know you struggled with that decision and I'm happy it paid off. And brushes are most definitely a necessity if you have an investment in makeup! You don't want to give up on a product when it very well could be your tools causing its poor performance. It's nice you were able to find quality, but reasonably priced alternatives to higher end brushes! I think that's a good accomplishment. 
  Keep it up!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

also. I reorganized, categorized and depotted etc etc. I realized i do NOT need  NONE of:  i dont need ANY type of eyeshadow.  i dont need any more highlighters. (after i get stereo rose, which i didnt have any peachy highlighters, im DONE///)  I dont need any more blush.  I dont need any more Nail Polish AT ALL  I dont need any more mascaras I dont need any pigments  i dont really need lipsticks but its the product i do wear everyday and change around and mix and match so i can get as loong as i follow initial rules above..  I need a few colors in Fluidlines since i started lining my eyes in different colors and some lip liners are not eye safe.  I have brushes that i have been using but since my skin is super sensitive i have slowly been switching them to better quality brushes, so If i do buy brushes that month, thats my haul for the month, limit 2.  I need some special fx stuff since i start planning halloween in february (yes. i know) but i have hope that maleficent will bring some of that and that would be my 2 items for maleficent.    I will be honest. for january i broke a little bit of the rule by getting 2 brushes and the viva glam lippy but since its charity i figure.. why not.. its like donating lol.   february will find me ready since FOF does not appeal to me at al..   so little by little. I used to haul 6-7 items per collection so i think im keeping it more in control by planning ahead and keeping an inventory


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

like @pixiedancer says: do the inventory.  i made a list of everything, categorizing by shades and finishes.   organize them that way.  i depotted a lot of my blushes and have everything re set up..   btw: IM GOOD w lip liners.   so now my wish lists are based on true wants and needs and the things i enjoy using the most instead of hoarding behavior enabling.........


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> IMATS: im working on a budget and preparing mentally ahead of time on it. will also leave the credit card at home. work only with the debit card or cash.


  I'm going to IMATS for the first time with my cousin this year.  I need to start putting away money now! LMAO But I love Fucshia lipsticks.  So, I'm kinda sore I missed out on it but can't justify buying it on   evilbay for 40 dollars. I don't like Rhianna that much or MAC for that matter. I've been looking for dupes though.  I think, I'm only extremely excited about one MAC collection this year and that's Maleficent's.


----------



## Deneb (Jan 20, 2014)

Only perfect topping for me in fof ! Yay team super low buy !!!! I've been doing pretty good with make up this month: only 67€. Not getting anything until the end of january. But I went a bit crazy buying clothes for my baby girl (8 months old) since we have our sales time here... We are sooo ready for next autumn/winter season lol.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> so now my wish lists are based on true wants and needs and the things i enjoy using the most instead of hoarding behavior enabling.........


  Great job evaluating your stash! Your breakdown is making me want to go back over my spreadsheets! I think if everyone knew what they REALLY had... they wouldn't keep buying relentlessly like we all have done. I'm shocked at my inventory totals, but glad I did it now instead of letting it go several more years and digging my hole deeper and deeper!

  Keep up the good work hun!! You're rocking your low-buy goal!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

ty @pixiedancer i think evaluating what you truly NEED and where your stash might use a hand and where its over saturated allows me to keep grounded  also: the mini stash idea is great... been rotating things and doing different looks and having things more in the open helps me use the same things and be more aware of what im using /what i have already/what i actually wear! i used to just get stuff and then i would sit untouched..


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I'm going to IMATS for the first time with my cousin this year.  I need to start putting away money now! LMAO But I love Fucshia lipsticks.  So, I'm kinda sore I missed out on it but can't justify buying it on   evilbay for 40 dollars. I don't like Rhianna that much or MAC for that matter. I've been looking for dupes though.  I think, I'm only extremely excited about one MAC collection this year and that's Maleficent's.


   me too.. proenza is really not my thing and i think there will be a lot of dupes..  Maleficent will have me looking for a color story the next months and distracted from anything else..   and IMATS here i come! its my first time too and im super excited but i already have a list of things to get there, plus things i already know i want. and a budget...


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so glad FOF is full of lustres, I'm not a fan of that finish so it is a very easy skip for me. I've been on a pigment/eye shadow no buy the last year so those are always a skip for me. Looks like it might come down to one blush and the msfs providing how they look on me in store. I will not stalk, or order first and try it out later with face products so depending on how those look I may come off buying 3 things or possibly 0!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> also: the mini stash idea is great... been rotating things and doing different looks and having things more in the open helps me use the same things and be more aware of what im using /what i have already/what i actually wear! i used to just get stuff and then i would sit untouched..


  I'm having fun going through my large stash and choosing a more manageable selection. It's a really fun challenge! I just put StbS MSF, Bareness EDB, all new MAC shadows into a 15 pan palette, 2 unused Pressed Pigments, and 3 new lippies aside for February! I am looking forward to working these new, unused items into my monthly makeup routine! By the end of the month, I have a really great idea of what works for me and what I didn't really enjoy. It makes doing my makeup more fun and less stressful and the items that don't work are easier to discover! Then, I'm purging the ones I didn't like and move onto the next month!! Once I cycle through most of my stash, I should have a better idea of what I REALLY like and what I have been setting aside that doesn't work for me. That way I can really get more focused on my buying in the future. YAY! Give it a try!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so glad FOF is full of lustres, I'm not a fan of that finish so it is a very easy skip for me. I've been on a pigment/eye shadow no buy the last year so those are always a skip for me. Looks like it might come down to one blush and the msfs providing how they look on me in store. I will not stalk, or order first and try it out later with face products so depending on how those look I *may come off buying 3 things or possibly 0*!


  ME TOO! YAY US!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd just like to announce that my low-buy is in serious PERIL! I need to give myself a time-out immediately. The spring collections are always my favorite, then summer, and I usually pass on the rest of the year and even the big holiday collections but I wasn't expecting it to be this bad so soon.

  1. All six lipsticks are LUSTRES? Seriously? All of them? Never expected that in a million years. Lustres are my absolute lipstick weakness! Of the 13 I have.. 8 are the lustre formula and I absolutely adore them all and think they all look different on me! I'm very afraid. Everyone else is like "skip!" and I'm sitting here like.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope there was an error and they're not lustres at all lol, that would be perfect.
  2. Cremesheen glosses are also the only formula I like.. I'm down to 1 lipgloss now so I'd be okay with adding to that.
  3. Knew I wanted Perfect Topping from the beginning. Didn't want Stereo Rose since it looked too saturated for me but apparently the new one is toned down?
  4. I have 10 blushes already. I will skip these. I have 10 blushes already. I will skip these.
  5. Skip skip skip on everything else, fortunately!!

  Does anyone think we will see swatches or other pics of the actual products (no filter) before it launches online? I really need to do some paring down of my preliminary list. And then cut that list in half. And then cut THAT list in half too..haha.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'd just like to announce that my low-buy is in serious PERIL! I need to give myself a time-out immediately. The spring collections are always my favorite, then summer, and I usually pass on the rest of the year and even the big holiday collections but I wasn't expecting it to be this bad so soon.
> 
> 1. All six lipsticks are LUSTRES? Seriously? All of them? Never expected that in a million years. Lustres are my absolute lipstick weakness! Of the 13 I have.. 8 are the lustre formula and I absolutely adore them all and think they all look different on me! I'm very afraid. Everyone else is like "skip!" and I'm sitting here like..
> 
> ...


  Do you have a store or counter near you? Maybe you can go in and try things out on launch day and narrow it down that way. Then you know what will and won't work for you and that they will be used, instead of buying the things that look pretty in a rush once it hits online which will leave you with items that just go to waste after it's realized they won't work for you. (I think we have all done that a few times.) I hope that helps you out a bit, it is what helped me out when I started to realize I was pawning too many items off on my sister or friends.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 20, 2014)

I did a little pruning over the weekend and got rid of Light Year, NARS South Beach (lasts on me about 10 minutes) and a few other items that were essentially new that i'm just not using. It's easily done - just walk into a room of 19 year-old college students (aka my daughter's friends), let them know that these products have been used but very slightly but that they are welcome to them if they'd like and then back away quickly. Too funny - polite nods while I'm in the room and then delighted squeals once I leave. :haha:  I came close to getting rid of Redhead and Stereo Rose and only keeping Adored, Definitely Defined and Superb. I think that's where I'm headed - most MSF just can't compete with the Hourglass Ambient powders and some other faves that are kinder to mid-40s skin.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm feeling very tempted. I want to buy BlazingHaute while I still can, I've been thinking about it for about a week and I'm working longer than normal hours this week, plus I'm very irritates today and I think I'm skipping a lot of FOF. Retail therapy?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Do you have a store or counter near you? Maybe you can go in and try things out on launch day and narrow it down that way. Then you know what will and won't work for you and that they will be used, instead of buying the things that look pretty in a rush once it hits online which will leave you with items that just go to waste after it's realized they won't work for you. (I think we have all done that a few times.) I hope that helps you out a bit, it is what helped me out when I started to realize I was pawning too many items off on my sister or friends.


I wish I could go on launch day! Unfortunately I have to work that day.. I think I'm mostly past the point of buying things that won't work on me (I hope). I have a neutral skintone so I can get away with a pretty big range of colors unless they're too bright or saturated. And I already know that the only lipstick formulas I like are lustre (of course ALL of them have to be that formula lol) or cremesheen sometimes. I'm really hoping for some swatches!! I don't mind buying a few more items than planned at the beginning of the year, since I usually skip May-December collections entirely.. but I absolutely need to stick to my 12 item limit. Maybe I'll have to go through my stash over the next week or so and see what my favorites are in terms of shades/undertones etc and narrow from there. Thanks so much for your suggestions!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like the flower collection won't be hard to resists. Maybe a lipstick or two.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I wish I could go on launch day! Unfortunately I have to work that day.. I think I'm mostly past the point of buying things that won't work on me (I hope). I have a neutral skintone so I can get away with a pretty big range of colors unless they're too bright or saturated. And I already know that the only lipstick formulas I like are lustre (of course ALL of them have to be that formula lol) or cremesheen sometimes. I'm really hoping for some swatches!! I don't mind buying a few more items than planned at the beginning of the year, since I usually skip May-December collections entirely.. but I absolutely need to stick to my 12 item limit. Maybe I'll have to go through my stash over the next week or so and see what my favorites are in terms of shades/undertones etc and narrow from there. Thanks so much for your suggestions!


  Same happens with me on launches, I have to try to go after work since I'm always at work when malls open. Hopefully you'll be able to narrow down what you need and don't need after going through your stash. I know I'm dreading going through my pigments.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same happens with me on launches, I have to try to go after work since I'm always at work when malls open. Hopefully you'll be able to narrow down what you need and don't need after going through your stash. I know I'm dreading going through my pigments.


I hope you do too! I'm pretty much narrowing down the lipsticks, glosses and MSFs. I don't have a huge collection of any of them but I want to keep it that way haha.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 20, 2014)

Pixie, I just want to say how grateful I am that you opened this thread! Your posts are truly an inspiration and it's amazing how you motivate us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your low-buy is going well for you!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 20, 2014)

im debating the pigment in FOF cuz im not really a pigment type gal but im only gonna get the 2 fluidlines n thats it. the lippies are too close to what i already have...i mean lets be honest...its only but so many colors in the specktrum where u can keep making the same shade n slappin a new name on it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Pixie, I just want to say how grateful I am that you opened this thread! Your posts are truly an inspiration and it's amazing how you motivate us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








, thank you again Pixie!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 20, 2014)

I need to stop staying away, every time I pop back in there's so much to catch up on!
  I sold some items in a facebook group auction this weekend and made $282.00 not including what I charged for shipping!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have always wanted one of those clear cube type organizers and I have the opportunity to get one at a great price.  I'm torn though, will that go against my low buy efforts?

  I have bags and boxes of stuff that I want to get rid of and I'm not even done purging.  I've tried to sell a lot of stuff that I thought would sell but it's just sitting.  I'm not sure what to do with everything.  It's all used so donating is out of the question.  I could drag it around everywhere and let family and friends dig through it all.  I'm afraid most of it will end up in the trash. 

  I just checked out the color story for FoF and I really don't see much that interests me.  The "old me" would have gotten probably 6 lip products and both blushes.  I'm feeling good!!  I'd like to get one gloss though.  I love that formula.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I need to stop staying away, every time I pop back in there's so much to catch up on!I'm pretty excited.
> I sold some items in a facebook group auction this weekend and made $282.00 not including what I charged for shipping!
> 
> 
> ...


I would get the clear organizer if you're getting a deal on it. I have muji drawers and I find it helps me see everything I have since it isn't hidden away. And I've committed to limiting myself to what fits inside so that is motivating too.


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Jan 20, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I need to stop staying away, every time I pop back in there's so much to catch up on!I'm pretty excited.
> I sold some items in a facebook group auction this weekend and made $282.00 not including what I charged for shipping!
> 
> 
> ...


  There are trade threads going on right now in the advice section on Sephora.com 

  I'm thinking I need to post in that too.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'd just like to announce that my low-buy is in serious PERIL! I need to give myself a time-out immediately. The spring collections are always my favorite, then summer, and I usually pass on the rest of the year and even the big holiday collections but I wasn't expecting it to be this bad so soon.
> 
> 1. All six lipsticks are LUSTRES? Seriously? All of them? Never expected that in a million years. Lustres are my absolute lipstick weakness! Of the 13 I have.. 8 are the lustre formula and I absolutely adore them all and think they all look different on me! I'm very afraid. Everyone else is like "skip!" and I'm sitting here like..
> 
> ...


  I'm sitting alongside you - I *think* I can keep down to 4 items (from a maybe list of 7: 4 lipsticks, 2 fluidlines, 1 MSF), but any lower will be a real struggle unless they swatch horribly on me. Kind of hoping PT is not as awesome on pale NWs as I'm hearing - I would prefer not to use my 1 highlighter slot this early in the year. 

  On top of that, Galaxy Rose CSG is tempting me. It's my favourite gloss formula and the colour looks so perfect, but I just do not need any more gloss! I am allowed 2 max this year, but absolutely NOT. YET. I must finish a couple before I can even think about more.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I'm feeling very tempted. I want to buy BlazingHaute while I still can, I've been thinking about it for about a week and I'm working longer than normal hours this week, plus I'm very irritates today and I think I'm skipping a lot of FOF. Retail therapy?


  It sounds like you're almost trying to talk yourself out of getting this; are you not sure you'd like it?

  I liked Blazing Haute when it was released, but I made myself bring my other similar blushes in with me when I went to swatch it. Even the MAC MUA told me that I didn't need it. It didn't pull nearly as orange on me as it looked in the pan and I have heaps (a ridiculous number) of peachy shades. It's very pretty, but you might already have something similar.

  I'm trying to remember how I frankenblushed that shade; I think with a bit of Modern Mandarin and something else lighter. It wasn't hard to dupe at all.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 20, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It sounds like you're almost trying to talk yourself out of getting this; are you not sure you'd like it?  I liked Blazing Haute when it was released, but I made myself bring my other similar blushes in with me when I went to swatch it. Even the MAC MUA told me that I didn't need it. It didn't pull nearly as orange on me as it looked in the pan and I have heaps (a ridiculous number) of peachy shades. It's very pretty, but you might already have something similar.  I'm trying to remember how I frankenblushed that shade; I think with a bit of Modern Mandarin and something else lighter. It wasn't hard to dupe at all.


 I don't think I have much peachy tones although now that I think if it I have Swiss dot from the balm although I think that's more of a stronger orange, I may have some peachy ones but it's not something I have mch of, maybe I should go home and swatch stuff


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I don't think I have much peachy tones although now that I think if it I have Swiss dot from the balm although I think that's more of a stronger orange, I may have some peachy ones but it's not something I have mch of, *maybe I should go home and swatch stuff*


  That makes sense. Then if you decide that this would fill a gap in your collection you can just enjoy it without feeling like you bought a dupe without meaning to. It's definitely a nice blush, for those who don't have 263 similar ones.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *jennyap* 



  I'm sitting alongside you - I *think* I can keep down to 4 items (from a maybe list of 7: 4 lipsticks, 2 fluidlines, 1 MSF), but any lower will be a real struggle unless they swatch horribly on me. Kind of hoping PT is not as awesome on pale NWs as I'm hearing - I would prefer not to use my 1 highlighter slot this early in the year. 

  On top of that, Galaxy Rose CSG is tempting me. It's my favourite gloss formula and the colour looks so perfect, but I just do not need any more gloss! I am allowed 2 max this year, but absolutely NOT. YET. I must finish a couple before I can even think about more. 



  I feel your pain.. I'm thinking though that this might be my bigger collection of the year and then I'll just be more moderate with others. Is that unrealistic? Lol.

  I unsubscribed from the Proenza Schouler thread which I'll skip and I will most likely skip Maleficent and the fall/winter collections. Last year I got things from 4 collections (8 items in Archie's, 3 in Baking Beauties, 2 Year of the Snake, and 3 in Extra Dimension) and that was all in Jan/Apr. I feel like this year will be similar. Unless there's an amazing pearlmatte, beauty powder or MSF, I can't see myself wanting anything else except staples. My only concern is I'll say that and all of this fantastic stuff will come along that I can't buy lol.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I would get the clear organizer if you're getting a deal on it. I have muji drawers and I find it helps me see everything I have since it isn't hidden away. And I've committed to limiting myself to what fits inside so that is motivating too.


  It would be nice to see it all, but I'd probably need about 15 of them to fit my entire collection in them!  My goal is to get as many of my favorites as I can in there and hopefully I will keep purging until I've narrowed everything down to the clear organizer and the six white drawers that I have from Michaels.  I've got 4 sets of drawers, 2 huge drawers in my dresser and stuff in bags and baskets all over the place.  My room is an absolute mess.  I'm trying to keep the stuff in my kit in my roller case and the two big drawers in the dresser.  I'm just so disgusted by all this stuff.  It's so crazy how much I still have even with the huge box and bags of stuff I've already decided to purge.

  Oh... I have one of those white spinner things from QVC too.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 20, 2014)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> There are trade threads going on right now in the advice section on Sephora.com
> 
> I'm thinking I need to post in that too.


Thank you I will check those out.


----------



## kanne (Jan 20, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I've pretty much decided that what I save on makeup this year (or at least a reasonable amount of it) will go on brushes. I only have I think 6 decent quality brushes (Mac / Real Techniques), the rest are drugstore or even gift set freebies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will let you know what I think of all those Sigma brushes I ordered over the weekend. I'm really tired of paying hugely inflated prices for something that may be of equal quality (the Sigma brushes were about AUD$45, the MAC equivalents would have cost me around $140).


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 20, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> *It would be nice to see it all, but I'd probably need about 15 of them to fit my entire collection in them!  My goal is to get as many of my favorites as I can in there and hopefully I will keep purging until I've narrowed everything down to the clear organizer and the six white drawers that I have from Michaels.*  I've got 4 sets of drawers, 2 huge drawers in my dresser and stuff in bags and baskets all over the place.  My room is an absolute mess.  I'm trying to keep the stuff in my kit in my roller case and the two big drawers in the dresser.  I'm just so disgusted by all this stuff.  It's so crazy how much I still have even with the huge box and bags of stuff I've already decided to purge.
> 
> Oh... I have one of those white spinner things from QVC too.


  Those clear cubes/drawers are great. I think it's OK to buy those even if you're on a low-buy. It really helps you organize and see how much stuff you really have.
  I have invested in some Muji organizers as well, I still need to get 1-2 more for my blushes (I wish Muji had free shipping). I'm going to minimize my stash until everything fits in there, one compartment for lipsticks, one for eye palettes, etc.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'd just like to announce that my low-buy is in serious PERIL! I need to give myself a time-out immediately. The spring collections are always my favorite, then summer, and I usually pass on the rest of the year and even the big holiday collections but I wasn't expecting it to be this bad so soon.  1. All six lipsticks are LUSTRES? Seriously? All of them? Never expected that in a million years. Lustres are my absolute lipstick weakness! Of the 13 I have.. 8 are the lustre formula and I absolutely adore them all and think they all look different on me! I'm very afraid. Everyone else is like "skip!" and I'm sitting here like..   I really hope there was an error and they're not lustres at all lol, that would be perfect. 2. Cremesheen glosses are also the only formula I like.. I'm down to 1 lipgloss now so I'd be okay with adding to that. 3. Knew I wanted Perfect Topping from the beginning. Didn't want Stereo Rose since it looked too saturated for me but apparently the new one is toned down? 4. I have 10 blushes already. I will skip these. I have 10 blushes already. I will skip these. 5. Skip skip skip on everything else, fortunately!!  Does anyone think we will see swatches or other pics of the actual products (no filter) before it launches online? I really need to do some paring down of my preliminary list. And then cut that list in half. And then cut THAT list in half too..haha.


  I would put you in a time out if I could! Sounds like you know your buying trends and what you really like & use. So it may be safer for you to enjoy FOF to the fullest more than some of us. I would make a list based on what you have & trust your instincts. Just be careful. Leave a few spots open for surprises later on!!!   





Audrey C said:


> I did a little pruning over the weekend and got rid of Light Year, NARS South Beach (lasts on me about 10 minutes) and a few other items that were essentially new that i'm just not using. It's easily done - just walk into a room of 19 year-old college students (aka my daughter's friends), let them know that these products have been used but very slightly but that they are welcome to them if they'd like and then back away quickly. Too funny - polite nods while I'm in the room and then delighted squeals once I leave. :haha:  I came close to getting rid of Redhead and Stereo Rose and only keeping Adored, Definitely Defined and Superb. I think that's where I'm headed - most MSF just can't compete with the Hourglass Ambient powders and some other faves that are kinder to mid-40s skin.


  You know that LY purge hurt me! Lol I do admire your ability! I'm on my way too! Those crazy lucky girls probably want to adopt you as their 2nd mom!!! Heehee Good Job AudreyC!   





thefbomb said:


> I'm feeling very tempted. I want to buy BlazingHaute while I still can, I've been thinking about it for about a week and I'm working longer than normal hours this week, plus I'm very irritates today and I think I'm skipping a lot of FOF. Retail therapy?


  Sounds like you and AudreyC have talked thru this but I do agree... If you were able to wait it either means you don't need it or you're really thinking thru your purchases. Just decide which one it is. It's a nice blush but not undupable. Let us know what you decide....   





SleepingBeauty said:


> Pixie, I just want to say how grateful I am that you opened this thread! Your posts are truly an inspiration and it's amazing how you motivate us! :bouquet:  I hope your low-buy is going well for you!


  Thank you doll! I'm glad we are all getting SO much out of this!! We are awesome! I can't believe how much I worried about starting this thread.... I didn't think it would be so popular on a place full of makeup lovers!!!   





NaomiH said:


> :agree: , thank you again Pixie!


  You're welcome beautiful! Thanks goes to us ALL!   





Spikesmom said:


> I need to stop staying away, every time I pop back in there's so much to catch up on! I sold some items in a facebook group auction this weekend and made $282.00 not including what I charged for shipping!  ompom:   I have always wanted one of those clear cube type organizers and I have the opportunity to get one at a great price.  I'm torn though, will that go against my low buy efforts?  I have bags and boxes of stuff that I want to get rid of and I'm not even done purging.  I've tried to sell a lot of stuff that I thought would sell but it's just sitting.  I'm not sure what to do with everything.  It's all used so donating is out of the question.  I could drag it around everywhere and let family and friends dig through it all.  I'm afraid most of it will end up in the trash.   I just checked out the color story for FoF and I really don't see much that interests me.  The "old me" would have gotten probably 6 lip products and both blushes.  I'm feeling good!!  I'd like to get one gloss though.  I love that formula.


  Good job selling! Keep it up! Why don't you make the drawer a reward after you get rid of the rest of the stuff you have to purge?!  I think you can donate gently used makeup to a local woman's shelter... So maybe look into that!!  I'm proud of you for realizing what your issues are... That's a HUGE step in the right direction!


----------



## kanne (Jan 20, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Those clear cubes/drawers are great. I think it's OK to buy those even if you're on a low-buy. It really helps you organize and see how much stuff you really have.
> I have invested in some Muji organizers as well, I still need to get 1-2 more for my blushes (I wish Muji had free shipping). I'm going to minimize my stash until everything fits in there, one compartment for lipsticks, one for eye palettes, etc.


  I bought my drawers from an office supply shop for around $14, rather than Muji (even though their drawers are lovely). I got the type with the drawers that get larger as you go down, so the top few are a great size for lipstick, eyeshadows, the middle one is a bit bigger for blush/face products and I use the bottom drawer for skin care and my palettes.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think you can donate gently used makeup to a local woman's shelter... So maybe look into that!!









I know you love LY, but it was just too glittery for me. I like when the finish just about melts in and glows without being detectable (if that makes sense), and LY just doesn't do that for me. Adored gives me a similar colour without glitter and I was never going to go through both. And don't even get me started about my newfound love of Hourglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If it makes you feel any better, LY didn't even make it out of the house. My (almost) 12 year-old pounced when she realized I was (yet again) pruning. She already acquired my Star Wonder (I don't even know what possessed me to buy that one - it never looked good on me but I convinced myself to 'stretch') and now she has this one too. One warm, one cool. Yet more in her stash that I won't even let her wear out of the house (except to perform) until her 13th birthday. 

  As for my older daughter's friends, I've known some of them since they were 5 years old. I've loved watching them all blossom from giggly little girls into capable young women making their way. If I'm not going to wear it, it makes me happy to give it to one of them. I really do enjoy my stash more when it's smaller. I shouldn't have let it get out of hand like this, but like many of us somewhere along the line I started thinking of it as a collection and not just a consumable. I won't do that again.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I wish I could go on launch day! Unfortunately I have to work that day.. I think I'm mostly past the point of buying things that won't work on me (I hope). I have a neutral skintone so I can get away with a pretty big range of colors unless they're too bright or saturated. And I already know that the only lipstick formulas I like are lustre (of course ALL of them have to be that formula lol) or cremesheen sometimes. I'm really hoping for some swatches!! I don't mind buying a few more items than planned at the beginning of the year, since I usually skip May-December collections entirely.. but I absolutely need to stick to my 12 item limit. Maybe I'll have to go through my stash over the next week or so and see what my favorites are in terms of shades/undertones etc and narrow from there. Thanks so much for your suggestions!


  Could you make an appointment for the day after and ask them to hold one of each lipstick for you until your appointment? Then you could decide without the pressure of deciding from online swatches.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 20, 2014)

My counter isn't that helpful.. They don't hold LE items beforehand and they unplug the phones on the morning of release. I've called later in the day and if something is left they'll hold it until close. But I think I can manage to narrow down now that the shock of an entire collection of lustres has worn off.. haha.


----------



## User38 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Pixie Dancer!.. I cannot find your post lol.. 


  as to giving away some used items, a lot of mu students will love to receive them -- they can sanitize and do practice with them.  I have given a lot of my stuff to young MU students.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 



I have sinned
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just ordered some products online.. lol.  I have been on a selective no buy for awhile now... so it's a minor sin, enabled by ElegantLady
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   LOL at you sinned........


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 



So proud of myself.  I'm passing on the NARS palette AND the MAC palettes.  The swatches don't really look all that exciting... is it just me?  Like I'm looking for something unique in any of the swatches from any of the palettes and nothing's jumping out at me.  Maybe I'm expecting too much since they're neutral palettes after all.. no exciting greens or blues or anything like that.



   It didn't wow me into wanting it.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



Ain't that the truth! Unlike most, I LOVE finishing products up even when they're LE. It just reaffirms to me what a good purchase it was. Even if it's a colour I really liked, it just gives me the opportunity to shift to something else in my stash. I like keeping my lippie count down in the mid-20s because then I actually finish a few of them each year. 

I have a bunch of neutral blush that I wear a lot in the winter. My favourites are Douceur and A Perfect Cheek. Because of that, I NEVER use my Blushbaby or Prism, both of which are also flattering. I hit pan on Douceur a couple of months ago (after about 14 months of use) and I'm sure I'll finish it in the next few months. A Perfect Cheek now has a visible dip. I can't wait to finish Douceur so that I can go back and start making a dent in BB and Prism; I'm not going to rush out to replace it. Launch Away has a good sized dip - I won't be sad when I finish it, because then I can have fun choosing an updated version and enjoy it instead of feeling like an organized hoarder.



   LOL at organized hoarder.  Yep that is me.  I have sold many items and I feel pretty good about getting my stash down to a more friendly group of items.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok I counted everything last night, the full written down inventory will occur this weekend, I was a liitle shocked by my totals!  Here it goes (please don't judge me!):  Primer: 7 Foundation: 15 Concealer: 8 Powder: 5 Bronzer: 5 Blusher: 63 Cream blusher: 11 Eyeshadow: 283 (i counted every shadow including those in palettes) Cream Eyeshadows/pencils: 38 Eyeliners: 107 (crap!) Mascara: 9 although only 1 actually open in use Lipsticks/Crayons: 111 Lipgloss: 35 although 27 are still BNIB/unopened Lip liners: 5  I felt a little sick when I finished, I have too much for ME. I also watched those youtube videos that were suggested and they were really helpful, particularly the purge ones!  Where do I go from here?, well I decided that my 1 product a month purchase can continue if I need it, but i want to almost head towards buying nothing if I can for just a couple of months, I want to head towards I streamlined set of products that will get lots of love and can be used up!   Stage 1: When I do my full written inventory this weekend I am going to try to take out anything BNIB that hasn't been touched yet, I should be able to sell this easily on ebay. Stage 2: Once those are removed I need to slim it by approx 1 third to get it to fit neatly in the 3 draws of my vanity, no overspill allowed! Depending on usage, this may mean for sale in the clearence bin/ebay or given to friends/family, I particularly want to do this to the lip products and eyeshadows. Blushers are my "thing" and I might find it hard to slim down. Stage 3: To live with that collection for 3 months and write down when things get used, after 3 months if it hasn't been loved it will need a new home.  When stage 2 is complete I will post up revised numbers to use for future comparisons. Once I have done my makeup i want to adopt the same approach to my nail polish, shoes and wardrobe.  I would like to end 2014 with a less cluttered life, but using the pieces I own so much more.  I want to say a big thankyou to @pixiedancer for this thread, it has really helped my focus on my resolutions and bring my spending under control.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



Ok I counted everything last night, the full written down inventory will occur this weekend, I was a liitle shocked by my totals!

Here it goes (please don't judge me!):

Primer: 7
Foundation: 15
Concealer: 8
Powder: 5
Bronzer: 5
Blusher: 63
Cream blusher: 11
Eyeshadow: 283 (i counted every shadow including those in palettes)
Cream Eyeshadows/pencils: 38
Eyeliners: 107 (crap!)
Mascara: 9 although only 1 actually open in use
Lipsticks/Crayons: 111
Lipgloss: 35 although 27 are still BNIB/unopened
Lip liners: 5

I felt a little sick when I finished, I have too much for ME. I also watched those youtube videos that were suggested and they were really helpful, particularly the purge ones!

Where do I go from here?, well I decided that my 1 product a month purchase can continue if I need it, but i want to almost head towards buying nothing if I can for just a couple of months, I want to head towards I streamlined set of products that will get lots of love and can be used up!

Stage 1: When I do my full written inventory this weekend I am going to try to take out anything BNIB that hasn't been touched yet, I should be able to sell this easily on ebay.
Stage 2: Once those are removed I need to slim it by approx 1 third to get it to fit neatly in the 3 draws of my vanity, no overspill allowed! Depending on usage, this may mean for sale in the clearence bin/ebay or given to friends/family, I particularly want to do this to the lip products and eyeshadows. Blushers are my "thing" and I might find it hard to slim down.
Stage 3: To live with that collection for 3 months and write down when things get used, after 3 months if it hasn't been loved it will need a new home.

When stage 2 is complete I will post up revised numbers to use for future comparisons. Once I have done my makeup i want to adopt the same approach to my nail polish, shoes and wardrobe.

I would like to end 2014 with a less cluttered life, but using the pieces I own so much more.

I want to say a big thankyou to @pixiedancer for this thread, it has really helped my focus on my resolutions and bring my spending under control.


  I am going to do this Saturday, it's a great idea.


----------



## dorni (Jan 21, 2014)

I couldn't get those MAC and NARS palettes out of my mind, so I decided to pull out my whole eyeshadow collection and take pictures of it to see if I can dupe them.

  Et voilà:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  More than I expected.






  So I made a promise to myself, that in 2014, I will try to only buy colours that are unique AND I will use them regularly. And no more dark, matte pigments for me, I have more than enough!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2014)

YO TEAM LOW BUY!

  So after the FOF reveal, i fancy:
  perfect topping msf: i get great use out of my msf so i wont go unused, the colours look fantastic

and maybe
  lily white pigment: if i doesnt pull too yellow then i think id love it as a highlighter
azalea in the afternoon: pending swatches, i love the look of mineralize products, but i'll probaly have to leave this off my list as the haul would cost too much.

  i know you usa ladies can b2m for l.e. liptsicks so long as they aren't in special packaging, 
  but i'd had trouble trying to do that over here in teh uk.
  ive done a mac live chat and they said i can do it, the ladies in the uk thread said you can but you'll probably have to insist on it, silly unknowledgeable SAs especially on the concessions!

  i think i might like snapdragon l/s from FOF and if so id want to b2m for it, as nothing in the permanent line is jumping out at me and it'd save me £15 when im on a low buy!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

dorni said:


> I couldn't get those MAC and NARS palettes out of my mind, so I decided to pull out my whole eyeshadow collection and take pictures of it to see if I can dupe them.
> 
> Et voilà:
> 
> ...


  It's eye-opening when you see it like that, isn't it? My collection is smaller but it's still more than enough. I've come to realize that I rarely wear my coloured shadows; I like neutrals better so need to avoid being sucked in by pretty shades I'll never use.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

Did another sephora purchase =.= damn sales.. but resisted makeup and only bought two hair brushes and some hair ties (29$ total, rouge free shipping saved me those 20$ I would usually spend just to get free shipping, yay). Tempted to get the pretty purple train case that also went on sale, but I'm bummed that the small one is 39$  I bought small one 2yrs ago for only 23$ on sale, prices sure went up =/ But I already have one big and one small train case from sephora, all packed, I shouldn't get another one, just because it's pretty >.< plus the glitter is rough to touch(I checked in store) and will eventually start flaking, which I hate >.< Heh, now that I write it down, it's easier to decide to skip it lol I don't have enough stuff to fill it and it would just make me buy MORE stuff to fill it up(I don't like empty spaces  I'm weird). I think I should start saving up for a pretty vanity/dresser instead xD


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

I wish Ulta would quit sending me coupons, it's SO hard to pass up 20% off. lol. I know in the long run I'm not really saving, but it's hard to break that sale mentality.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish Ulta would quit sending me coupons, it's SO hard to pass up 20% off. lol. I know in the long run I'm not really saving, but it's hard to break that sale mentality.


 I hear you, coupons, sales and points cards are a killer. We love a "deal"


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish Ulta would quit sending me coupons, it's SO hard to pass up 20% off. lol. I know in the long run I'm not really saving, but it's hard to break that sale mentality.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *thefbomb*
> ...


  Unsubscribe. Seriously, that's the only way I don't fall prey to these tactics. I've only stayed on MAC (free shipping codes) and Sephora (VIB discounts) mailing lists and nixed the others.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Unsubscribe. Seriously, that's the only way I don't fall prey to these tactics. I've only stayed on MAC (free shipping codes) and Sephora (VIB discounts) mailing lists and nixed the others.


  I've actually unsubscribed from all places except MAC, Ulta, Sephora and Melt Cosmetics (I want to finally get DGAF). I guess I should finally take the plunge and do Sephora and Ulta and Melt once I get that lippy. Also, is there a way to have them stop being sent to my house? Ulta likes to email and mail them. -_-


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish Ulta would quit sending me coupons, it's SO hard to pass up 20% off. lol. I know in the long run I'm not really saving, but it's hard to break that sale mentality.


  #FirstWorldProblems, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel you, I feel you. I just don't know whether I should be jealous because Douglas (Germany's biggest cosmetics retailer) never ever does sales that are comparable to those in the US or relieved because on a positive note that does save me some money.
  Anyway, think about what you really need right now and if there's nothing you need or really, really want - throw the coupons into the trash (or somewhere else you won't be able to get them back so quickly - just in case you decide to get something later on)! Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> #FirstWorldProblems, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol @ #firstworldproblems. That's a good idea, I'l just start tossing them without looking at them, then I won't even know what the "savings" are!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I want to say a big thankyou to @pixiedancer for this thread, it has really helped my focus on my resolutions and bring my spending under control.


Awesome!! It's a hard thing to do but I'm so glad you were able to face your fear! Sounds like you're well on your way to the lifestyle you want. I'm also moved on from downsizing makeup to downsizing everything. I moved across the country with two suitcases a few years ago and now I've accumulated too much stuff again. It's tough to maintain a simple life with all of the noise in terms of advertising and peer pressure. Remembering that companies spend billions of dollars a year just on advertising alone is helpful for me.. I don't need to contribute to some executive making a six figure salary just to have the newest thing when I already have enough.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

Love collection pics so I thought I'd post mine too. This is about half what it was. Getting there! I really want to keep only what I can fit in this organizer from now on. Motivation for my low-buy!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm proud of you for realizing what your issues are... That's a HUGE step in the right direction!


  I have looked into the women's shelters that are relatively close to me.  None of them will take open or used beauty products. 

  The reason I'm interested in the drawer now is that Original Beauty Box held an IMATS special on their IG and if you e-mailed them before the end of the weekend they will sell you one at a pretty descent discount.  I'm so torn.

  I've looked at the Muji website and while the prices are lower, they are waaaay smaller than the larger clear cube type things.  What to do, what to do. lol

  I do know what my issues are.  It's one thing to know what they are and it's another to be able to change the bad habits.  I'm actually doing a really intense workshop in a few weeks to do some "work on myself".  Maybe getting to the bottom of some of my deeper issues will help me with the hoarding tendencies that I have. 

  I've been trying to wear something different every day, especially lipsticks.  If I don't look in the mirror and think wow, this is amazing, it's going in the purge box.  Today's lipstick is a tosser, yay!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

I was looking back at my old blog and saw my stash post from August 2012, I'm happy to say that my pigments stash only grew by one box and hasn't grown too much since, but lippies and blushes sure have. lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I do know what my issues are.  It's one thing to know what they are and it's another to be able to change the bad habits.  I'm actually doing a really intense workshop in a few weeks to do some "work on myself".  Maybe getting to the bottom of some of my deeper issues will help me with the hoarding tendencies that I have.
> 
> I've been trying to wear something different every day, especially lipsticks.  If I don't look in the mirror and think wow, this is amazing, it's going in the purge box.  Today's lipstick is a tosser, yay!!!


  I find a lot of excessive habits tend to stem from deeper issues. I hope your workshop helps you!

  Love the idea of purging those products that don't look *amazing*.. I don't think any of us goes to put on makeup and says "I think I want to look 'just okay' today." No need to keep products that look sub-par! Good for you!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought couple of those mini lipstick holiday collections but half of them doesn't work for me lol Sisters live too far, don't want to toss them either, so will use them later to color homemade lip balms http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SwW5m3972M   It will be cheaper than constantly buying lip balms(I go through lot of those, have dry lips all year long) and it will look pretty =)


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 21, 2014)

Purchased NARS cheeck palette from sephora.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 21, 2014)

A few min's and Makeup Forever Duo matte powder I wanted to try.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



Love collection pics so I thought I'd post mine too. This is about half what it was. Getting there! I really want to keep only what I can fit in this organizer from now on. Motivation for my low-buy!









  Now this would be my make up dream right now! I am so tempted to take the top 1 of my 3 draws in my vanity and fill it with a mix of products and try and use that for a month to see if I miss the other 2 drawers, then may be could sell off the remaining 2 draws full of stuff without feeling guilty? I am so tempted to try it when I do my inventory this weekend, I suspect that the one drawer will hold more than I could possibly need (probably a little more than your clear cube) and might be the trick to downsizing?   I am also contemplating buying another mac palette without the insert to depot some other brand shadows into - am I nuts or does anyone else so this? I find I ignore the single shadows so I wondered if I may get more use from depotting them as well as saving space?


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I find a lot of excessive habits tend to stem from deeper issues. I hope your workshop helps you!
> 
> Love the idea of purging those products that don't look *amazing*.. I don't think any of us goes to put on makeup and says "I think I want to look 'just okay' today." No need to keep products that look sub-par! Good for you!


The same organization has an entry-level 3 day workshop that I did in the summer of 2011.  I've been involved with them ever since.  They do a "level 2" 5 day that I'm signed up for.  I'm totally terrified.  I've heard by the end of day 3 everyone is emotionally exhausted and ready to go home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am excited and scared at the same time to see what I uncover.

  I know that my house has been cluttered and I've bought more crap than ever since my dad died 6 years ago.  I've never been super neat and I've always shopped too much but the makeup thing is so insanely out of hand.  I do this with anything I'm interested in.  Every phase I've gone through whether it was making jewelry or scrapbook, I've bought way more than I've used.  I'm just determined to get out of this rut.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> The same organization has an entry-level 3 day workshop that I did in the summer of 2011.  I've been involved with them ever since.  They do a "level 2" 5 day that I'm signed up for.  I'm totally terrified.  I've heard by the end of day 3 everyone is emotionally exhausted and ready to go home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Best of luck with the workshop!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

kanne said:


> I bought my drawers from an office supply shop for around $14, rather than Muji (even though their drawers are lovely). I got the type with the drawers that get larger as you go down, so the top few are a great size for lipstick, eyeshadows, the middle one is a bit bigger for blush/face products and I use the bottom drawer for skin care and my palettes.


  This is the big Muji organizer I have, it fits MSFs and my eye palettes perfectly. 





  The smaller one is great for blushes and MES, CCB, etc.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> The same organization has an entry-level 3 day workshop that I did in the summer of 2011.  I've been involved with them ever since.  They do a "level 2" 5 day that I'm signed up for.  I'm totally terrified.  I've heard by the end of day 3 everyone is emotionally exhausted and ready to go home.     I am excited and scared at the same time to see what I uncover.  I know that my house has been cluttered and I've bought more crap than ever since my dad died 6 years ago.  I've never been super neat and I've always shopped too much but the makeup thing is so insanely out of hand.  I do this with anything I'm interested in.  Every phase I've gone through whether it was making jewelry or scrapbook, I've bought way more than I've used.  I'm just determined to get out of this rut.


  I'm going to a week-long retreat at a treatment facility in my town at the beginning of Feb to work on some of my issues too! Mine stem from growing up in a dysfunctional and addictive family. I never learned how to be responsible with money and there was a lot of dysfunction in how my mom acted about buying me things, so whenever I had money I spent it on myself and I haven't really stopped that behavior since. Here's to getting it all out on the table, working these things out, learning, and moving on!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I'm going to a week-long retreat at a treatment facility in my town at the beginning of Feb to work on some of my issues too! Mine stem from growing up in a dysfunctional and addictive family. I never learned how to be responsible with money and there was a lot of dysfunction in how my mom acted about buying me things, so whenever I had money I spent it on myself and I haven't really stopped that behavior since. Here's to getting it all out on the table, working these things out, learning, and moving on!


  Good luck! You are brave =) Yeah our families and surrounding have great impact on us. I need to see a psychologist to overcome my fear of talking on phone to strangers, but I think I will leave that for next year's resolution, being too chicken right now >.< My mom told me it's because she forbid me talking on phone when I was 2yr old, apparently I used to try calling random places with our home phone. lol But even when knowing it, I just can't help it myself


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

Phew, finished counting my stash, including mini and deluxe sizes as well =) I don't really need anything anymore lol all is just 'want' or 'replace after use'

  125 eye shadows(including the ones in palettes)
  61 nail polishes(plus six zoya's on the way)
  33 lip glosses
  29 lip sticks
  3 lip liners
  10 highlighters
  2 powders
  1 foundation + 3deluxe samples
  17 eyeliners
  13 blushes
  1 bronzer
  24 primers (face,eye,lash)
  11 mascaras
  28 brushes


----------



## User38 (Jan 21, 2014)

Everyone seems to be doing really well.  Hang on ladies -- it will only get better.

  my heart goes out to all the ladies who had traumatic events happen or were affected by family situations.  My own life has been on a roller coaster since my husband died -- and I have acquired more than I will ever use in those years (for personal use).  Sadly, makeup does not substitute a loved one.  My work is in the cosmetics industry on a different level and I sometimes don't know what the retail end product is even like... so I have also been buying more to test those items.  But in all, it's all just too much.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Seriously, Douglas is playing with us. They even give 20% in Austria, Poland etc. Why don't we ever get a good deal?? Ugh.


  It's ridiculous, isn't it? I think this week you can get 10% off if you've got the Douglas card but - seriously - you can always find a 10% off code on the internet and shop online.






  What also bugs me is the fact that people don't want to pay reasonable prices for used items - no offense to anyone - but (I don't know if this is only the case in Germany) you basically have to offer your product for nothing in order for people to buy it. I want to sell one of my NARS blushes and it has only been used three times max. and I paid good money for it (about 28€) and I want to get 15€ (shipping included) out of this deal but for some people it is still too much. I don't know what to do with it. I'll see if I can get myself to like it. My friends don't use makeup and women's shelters don't take anything that has been used or opened. And I'm definitely too stubborn to sell the blush for 10€.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 21, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> What also bugs me is the fact that people don't want to pay reasonable prices for used items - no offense to anyone - but (I don't know if this is only the case in Germany) you basically have to offer your product for nothing in order for people to buy it. I want to sell one of my NARS blushes and it has only been used three times max. and I paid good money for it (about 28€) and I want to get 15€ (shipping included) out of this deal but for some people it is still too much. I don't know what to do with it. I'll see if I can get myself to like it. My friends don't use makeup and women's shelters don't take anything that has been used or opened. And I'm definitely too stubborn to sell the blush for 10€.


  This is what's frustrating me too.  Unless it's a currently over-hyped product you practically have to give it away.  I have 3 Tarte quads that are in Ulta for $25.00 each.  I'm trying to sell them for $15 (all of them together) with free shipping and I can't sell them.  Really?  $75.00 of eyeshadow for $15???  Ugh.  So much money wasted.  I'm sure a million people would trample over me if I offered them for free.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> It's ridiculous, isn't it? I think this week you can get 10% off if you've got the Douglas card but - seriously - you can always find a 10% off code on the internet and shop online. hboy:    What also bugs me is the fact that people don't want to pay reasonable prices for used items - no offense to anyone - but (I don't know if this is only the case in Germany) you basically have to offer your product for nothing in order for people to buy it. I want to sell one of my NARS blushes and it has only been used three times max. and I paid good money for it (about 28€) and I want to get 15€ (shipping included) out of this deal but for some people it is still too much. I don't know what to do with it. I'll see if I can get myself to like it. My friends don't use makeup and women's shelters don't take anything that has been used or opened. And I'm definitely too stubborn to sell the blush for 10€.


  Yeah that annoys me too, I've sold some stuff at insanely low prices because everyones a cheapskate these days. I had one woman moaning about my 3.99 postage charge for a bnib dolce and gabbana quad I was selling for £10. Really!?  It works both ways of course, I've got even brand new products for less than I fiver, and I feel bad that they've sold so low, I wish we could all make more money! I struggle to list when youre up against fake products and people starting listings at 99p! :/


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 21, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> This is what's frustrating me too.  Unless it's a currently over-hyped product you practically have to give it away.  I have 3 Tarte quads that are in Ulta for $25.00 each.  I'm trying to sell them for $15 (all of them together) with free shipping and I can't sell them.  Really?  $75.00 of eyeshadow for $15???  Ugh.  So much money wasted.  I'm sure a million people would trample over me if I offered them for free.









 Wow, this is even worse! They'd save $60 if they bought them from you. Some people...
  Mhh, I guess that helps us to think twice about buying something new.

  I wish you all the best for your workshop, by the way! Hope you will feel better afterwards.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 21, 2014)

@Sleepingbeauty: Did you try Kleiderkreisel already? I've had some good results there, especially with Mac items.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish Ulta would quit sending me coupons, it's SO hard to pass up 20% off. lol. I know in the long run I'm not really saving, but it's hard to break that sale mentality.


  What I sometimes do to discourage myself is to deduct the sales taxes from the percent off to show myself I'm not saving that much, really. E.g., for me in Canada, there is 12% tax (GST and PST combined), so 20% off is really only 8% off the purchase price in reality, which isn't so great.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 21, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Wow, this is even worse! They'd save $60 if they bought them from you. Some people...
> Mhh, I guess that helps us to think twice about buying something new.
> 
> I wish you all the best for your workshop, by the way! Hope you will feel better afterwards.


YES I have stopped thinking, oh well I'll just sell it.  Uh, not so much.

  Thank you so much!  I hope I emerge from the experience with some new insights that will really help me.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't even bother trying to sell things anymore. Even though I always charged less than retail, Canadian shipping is never less than $6-8 dollars so no one has been interested. I know people counsel against returning items, but I've never been successful at selling anything so I end up BTM or gifting a product away. No more. If I don't like it, I return it without apology. 

  I have a few more items that I know people like (a Sun Dipped bronzer that was swatched twice, 2-3 blush that are in the same state, 3 BNIB Forever Marilyn); maybe I should make an attempt to do a swap on that kind of item. It would only cost each party postage so pricing isn't as relevant. 

  I have my second (and perhaps third) purchase of the year planned so I'd like to clear out the items I'm not reaching for.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 21, 2014)

I caved on the Viva Glam Rihanna.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it's not matte, which makes me happy because I am not a fan of the mattes, AND I am sure I'll use it... especially once the weather breaks and I can rock my red lippies with my sunglasses... AND it's for a good cause.  I've bought nothing else since I posted in here.  Just some CP's for a fellow UK Specktrette.  And I sent her money for a lipgloss from illamasqua!  But it's on sale!  LOLOL!!!  And I swear that's it.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 21, 2014)

Anneri said:


> @Sleepingbeauty: Did you try Kleiderkreisel already? I've had some good results there, especially with Mac items.


  No, I haven't but I will check it out! Thanks, Anneri!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

On the re-sale point, I definitely sympathise. However, I think [@]HerGreyness[/@] described it perfectly: makeup is not a collectible item - it is a consumable item. Its value immediately drops once you open it, no matter how gently used it is. Motivation for me to only buy what I will reasonably use.. haha.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> On the re-sale point, I definitely sympathise. However, I think [@]HerGreyness[/@] described it perfectly: makeup is not a collectible item - it is a consumable item. Its value immediately drops once you open it, no matter how gently used it is. Motivation for me to only buy what I will reasonably use.. haha.


  Oh it's definitely made me a lot more picky!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Oh it's definitely made me a lot more picky!


  For me the problem is less that I made purchasing mistakes (although there's a little of that); it's that I've found versions I like even better. I only ever had a few MSF, but along came the Hourglass Ambient powders and they put some of them to shame. And so on.

  I'm not crying over spilled milk; the items I no longer want are long since bought and paid for. They're a sunk cost. I think I've just gotten to the point of not necessarily wanting to finish them if I've found a better one. I hate to BTM a virtually brand new product though because it's so wasteful - that's why I've given so many away.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 21, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Oh it's definitely made me a lot more picky!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I don't even bother trying to sell things anymore. Even though I always charged less than retail, Canadian shipping is never less than $6-8 dollars so no one has been interested. I know people counsel against returning items, but I've never been successful at selling anything so I end up BTM or gifting a product away. No more. If I don't like it, I return it without apology.
> 
> I have a few more items that I know people like (a Sun Dipped bronzer that was swatched twice, 2-3 blush that are in the same state, 3 BNIB Forever Marilyn); maybe I should make an attempt to do a swap on that kind of item. It would only cost each party postage so pricing isn't as relevant.
> 
> ...


  These are such interesting perspectives to hear - re: reselling items.  I very recently have considered selling BNIB items that I have, but it really is a hassle.  I mean, I am trying to sell things for cost, and because of shipping no one is interested and I can't blame them honestly!  I think the answer really is to consider what you're buying at the time and not think about re-selling as an option.  I mean, it's also a time thing, isn't it?  How much time am I willing to put into something to literally make the money (or less than!) back that I spent?  It doesn't make sense logically and I think for me personally it is more about the hoarding/collecting issue than it is about making money back - thinking about items, listing items, buying items, swapping items - the thrill of getting that elusive item is almost as good as using it, no?  

  I have used up 7 items so far this year (of my 30!) and am thinking about the new Viva Glam gloss. The good news is that it's around all year, so I should shift that focus maybe onto something else - FOF Fluidlines? Hmm...the question is, how much am I going to use a teal green eyeliner as a teacher? And I already have a few teals/greens.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> These are such interesting perspectives to hear - re: reselling items.  I very recently have considered selling BNIB items that I have, but it really is a hassle.  I mean, I am trying to sell things for cost, and because of shipping no one is interested and I can't blame them honestly!  I think the answer really is to consider what you're buying at the time and not think about re-selling as an option.  I mean, it's also a time thing, isn't it?  How much time am I willing to put into something to literally make the money (or less than!) back that I spent?  It doesn't make sense logically and I think for me personally it is more about the hoarding/collecting issue than it is about making money back - thinking about items, listing items, buying items, swapping items - the thrill of getting that elusive item is almost as good as using it, no?
> 
> I have used up 7 items so far this year (of my 30!) and am thinking about the new Viva Glam gloss. The good news is that it's around all year, so I should shift that focus maybe onto something else - FOF Fluidlines? Hmm...the question is, how much am I going to use a teal green eyeliner as a teacher? And I already have a few teals/greens.


  Maybe we need a Team Low Buy Swap thread? None of us want to just toss our barely used items and I bet we all own things that others might enjoy. I don't want to enable anyone, but I'd rather send Pixie my Sun Dipped (for instance) than let it sit in my drawer another two years. For me it's not about the money - it's about getting these products into the hands of others who actually WILL use them. And if it keeps us from buying, so much the better (assuming it doesn't just become another way to hoard). Hm...I'm thinking out loud here, so I'm sure there are challenges with this but I'd love to know what others think.

  As for the teal fluidline, I have Siahi (used it once) and Deep Dare (used maybe 2-3 times). I like both colours but I rarely reach for bold liners. Now that I have the Ocho Loco set, I'll wear them even less. If you have a few teals, maybe you could pass and add something that would get more love instead.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh that's a shame to hear about reselling. I was coming over to tell you guys I had decided to sell a few things but reading this has really discouraged me!!  I have way too many lipsticks (32 plus the ones I was going to sell which are another 6 or 7) and I got them all last year so I don't see myself finishing any anytime soon. Now I'm not sure what to do!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been so proud of myself for skipping the MN collection this long, but I keep getting more and more tempted to cave and get the msfs and blushes.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Maybe we need a Team Low Buy Swap thread? None of us want to just toss our barely used items and I bet we all own things that others might enjoy. I don't want to enable anyone, but I'd rather send Pixie my Sun Dipped (for instance) than let it sit in my drawer another two years. For me it's not about the money - it's about getting these products into the hands of others who actually WILL use them. And if it keeps us from buying, so much the better (assuming it doesn't just become another way to hoard). Hm...I'm thinking out loud here, so I'm sure there are challenges with this but I'd love to know what others think.
> 
> As for the teal fluidline, I have Siahi (used it once) and Deep Dare (used maybe 2-3 times). I like both colours but I rarely reach for bold liners. Now that I have the Ocho Loco set, I'll wear them even less. If you have a few teals, maybe you could pass and add something that would get more love instead.


  I'm loving the Low Buy swap thread - amazing idea.  For example, I have a BNIB PP lipstick from Divine Nights that I would have to sell for $30 to just break even, but if I were to swap for a much coveted item I wouldn't feel like I 'lost out' on funds. LOL I love that I just broke down swapping for everyone - No thank yous needed ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really like that idea.

  I have tonnes of teals actually - I got Ocho Loco 2 also and Mars is amazing, I have Undercurrent as well.  I do have my fill of teals. I'm still considering Phylox Garden or whatever it's called, but I love purple liners - I will only get it if it pulls purple though, not pink!  
  Thanks for your help Audrey - you are a great Specktraite to have around here!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been so proud of myself for skipping the MN collection this long, but I keep getting more and more tempted to cave and get the msfs and blushes.


  I got Superb and Perfectly Poised (I think it's called) from MN - they are great, but mine wear off after a few hours of wear, which I don't think is uncommon for ED finishes. They're pretty, but honestly, if you have something similar I would probably go with that!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I'm loving the Low Buy swap thread - amazing idea.  For example, I have a BNIB PP lipstick from Divine Nights that I would have to sell for $30 to just break even, but if I were to swap for a much coveted item I wouldn't feel like I 'lost out' on funds. LOL I love that I just broke down swapping for everyone - No thank yous needed ladies :haha:   I really like that idea.  I have tonnes of teals actually - I got Ocho Loco 2 also and Mars is amazing, I have Undercurrent as well.  I do have my fill of teals. I'm still considering Phylox Garden or whatever it's called, but I love purple liners - I will only get it if it pulls purple though, not pink!   Thanks for your help Audrey - you are a great Specktraite to have around here!


  Let's swap! I've got a lightly used NARS Deep Throat. Is there a way to weigh the product to see how much is actually used? I have owned it for years but I don't know how much is gone. I have a food scale at home...


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> *Maybe we need a Team Low Buy Swap thread?* None of us want to just toss our barely used items and I bet we all own things that others might enjoy. I don't want to enable anyone, but I'd rather send Pixie my Sun Dipped (for instance) than let it sit in my drawer another two years. For me it's not about the money - it's about getting these products into the hands of others who actually WILL use them. And if it keeps us from buying, so much the better (assuming it doesn't just become another way to hoard). Hm...I'm thinking out loud here, so I'm sure there are challenges with this but I'd love to know what others think.
> 
> As for the teal fluidline, I have Siahi (used it once) and Deep Dare (used maybe 2-3 times). I like both colours but I rarely reach for bold liners. Now that I have the Ocho Loco set, I'll wear them even less. If you have a few teals, maybe you could pass and add something that would get more love instead.


  I kinda like the idea. But not sure if it's possible. It obviously would have to happen in the Clearance Bin.
  In the german beauty forum I used to be they had something like a ''swap box''. A package that was send from person to person, people would put stuff in that they don't use anymore and take something out that they liked. I never joined, the system seemed a little complicated and strict (the worth of the items had to be determined depending on the percentage of product left, and you could only take out products with the same worth)


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 21, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Now I'm not sure what to do!!


  I would see about re-selling in your area to keep shipping costs low - or doing a swap for something you don't have but would love!  Don't get discouraged - just find the right method of selling/swapping for you. There must be swapping threads that are based in Europe which may help keep costs low and ladies from your side understand why things are priced the way they are - because you pay more at the outset than most.  I feel for you ladies because re-selling I think is harder - you have to pay more upfront, so it's impossible to sell something without feeling like you are practically giving it away!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I'm loving the Low Buy swap thread - amazing idea.  For example, I have a BNIB PP lipstick from Divine Nights that I would have to sell for $30 to just break even, but if I were to swap for a much coveted item I wouldn't feel like I 'lost out' on funds. LOL I love that I just broke down swapping for everyone - No thank yous needed ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you want to swap items, please post that in the Clearance Bin and not in this thread  Just a reminder.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I kinda like the idea. But not sure if it's possible. It obviously would have to happen in the Clearance Bin.
> In the german beauty forum I used to be they had something like a ''swap box''. A package that was send from person to person, people would put stuff in that they don't use anymore and take something out that they liked. I never joined, the system seemed a little complicated and strict (the worth of the items had to be determined depending on the percentage of product left, and you could only take out products with the same worth)


  I don't know how it would work either if we wanted to keep it to team low buy.  We could start a Specktra Team Low Buy facebook group and swap there.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Now I'm not sure what to do!!


  I've had good luck with reselling so far. Most of the times it took a while, but eventually there will be someone who is looking for what you have and is willing to pay a fair price.
  I would just give it a try.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Ok I counted everything last night, the full written down inventory will occur this weekend, I was a liitle shocked by my totals!  Here it goes (please don't judge me!):  Primer: 7 Foundation: 15 Concealer: 8 Powder: 5 Bronzer: 5 Blusher: 63 Cream blusher: 11 Eyeshadow: 283 (i counted every shadow including those in palettes) Cream Eyeshadows/pencils: 38 Eyeliners: 107 (crap!) Mascara: 9 although only 1 actually open in use Lipsticks/Crayons: 111 Lipgloss: 35 although 27 are still BNIB/unopened Lip liners: 5  I felt a little sick when I finished, I have too much for ME. I also watched those youtube videos that were suggested and they were really helpful, particularly the purge ones!  Where do I go from here?, well I decided that my 1 product a month purchase can continue if I need it, but i want to almost head towards buying nothing if I can for just a couple of months, I want to head towards I streamlined set of products that will get lots of love and can be used up!   Stage 1: When I do my full written inventory this weekend I am going to try to take out anything BNIB that hasn't been touched yet, I should be able to sell this easily on ebay. Stage 2: Once those are removed I need to slim it by approx 1 third to get it to fit neatly in the 3 draws of my vanity, no overspill allowed! Depending on usage, this may mean for sale in the clearence bin/ebay or given to friends/family, I particularly want to do this to the lip products and eyeshadows. Blushers are my "thing" and I might find it hard to slim down. Stage 3: To live with that collection for 3 months and write down when things get used, after 3 months if it hasn't been loved it will need a new home.  When stage 2 is complete I will post up revised numbers to use for future comparisons. Once I have done my makeup i want to adopt the same approach to my nail polish, shoes and wardrobe.  I would like to end 2014 with a less cluttered life, but using the pieces I own so much more.  I want to say a big thankyou to @pixiedancer for this thread, it has really helped my focus on my resolutions and bring my spending under control.


  No one here would EVER judge you hun! And I'm just as thankful to all of you for helping me!! We are quite the little family! I love to see all the #TeamLowBuy support & presence in all the other threads!! I think its helped inspire others that didn't even realize they needed to step back and take a look at themselves & their buying habits. And your breakdown of your goal is extremely insightful! Thank YOU!   





kerry-jane88 said:


> YO TEAM LOW BUY!  So after the FOF reveal, i fancy: perfect topping msf: i get great use out of my msf so i wont go unused, the colours look fantastic   and maybe lily white pigment: if i doesnt pull too yellow then i think id love it as a highlighter  azalea in the afternoon: pending swatches, i love the look of mineralize products, but i'll probaly have to leave this off my list as the haul would cost too much.  i know you usa ladies can b2m for l.e. liptsicks so long as they aren't in special packaging,  but i'd had trouble trying to do that over here in teh uk. ive done a mac live chat and they said i can do it, the ladies in the uk thread said you can but you'll probably have to insist on it, silly unknowledgeable SAs especially on the concessions!  i think i might like snapdragon l/s from FOF and if so id want to b2m for it, as nothing in the permanent line is jumping out at me and it'd save me £15 when im on a low buy!


 Stick to your list girl! You're on the right track!   





NaomiH said:


> I wish Ulta would quit sending me coupons, it's SO hard to pass up 20% off. lol. I know in the long run I'm not really saving, but it's hard to break that sale mentality.


 It really IS but just remind yourself that keeping the money in your pocket is a MUCH bigger savings in the long run... Over having some product you really don't need. Stay strong!   





veronikawithak said:


> Awesome!! It's a hard thing to do but I'm so glad you were able to face your fear! Sounds like you're well on your way to the lifestyle you want. I'm also moved on from downsizing makeup to downsizing everything. I moved across the country with two suitcases a few years ago and now I've accumulated too much stuff again. It's tough to maintain a simple life with all of the noise in terms of advertising and peer pressure. Remembering that companies spend billions of dollars a year just on advertising alone is helpful for me.. I don't need to contribute to some executive making a six figure salary just to have the newest thing when I already have enough.


 Great points!!! Motivating!   





Spikesmom said:


> I have looked into the women's shelters that are relatively close to me.  None of them will take open or used beauty products.   The reason I'm interested in the drawer now is that Original Beauty Box held an IMATS special on their IG and if you e-mailed them before the end of the weekend they will sell you one at a pretty descent discount.  I'm so torn.  I've looked at the Muji website and while the prices are lower, they are waaaay smaller than the larger clear cube type things.  What to do, what to do. lol  I do know what my issues are.  It's one thing to know what they are and it's another to be able to change the bad habits.  I'm actually doing a really intense workshop in a few weeks to do some "work on myself".  Maybe getting to the bottom of some of my deeper issues will help me with the hoarding tendencies that I have.   I've been trying to wear something different every day, especially lipsticks.  If I don't look in the mirror and think wow, this is amazing, it's going in the purge box.  Today's lipstick is a tosser, yay!!!


 I wish you all the best at your workshop. I know sorting through the underlying issues is really hard... But it will be the ultimate step in helping you fulfill your goals. I'm so sorry to hear about your father passing. I know that would crush me and I try not to even think about that day. Good for you for seeking the help you need. You're stronger than you know!  On a side note.... What was today's lippie? I'm curious.  





charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Definitely try to depot your shadows if it will help you... I know it did me! But maybe try to use the singles first to see what you like enough to keep before you depot. They are much easier to sell, swap, or give away if they are in their pots. And I think trying to downsize to 1 drawer would be a great test!! Can't hurt to give it a try!!!   





LinenWhite7 said:


> I'm going to a week-long retreat at a treatment facility in my town at the beginning of Feb to work on some of my issues too! Mine stem from growing up in a dysfunctional and addictive family. I never learned how to be responsible with money and there was a lot of dysfunction in how my mom acted about buying me things, so whenever I had money I spent it on myself and I haven't really stopped that behavior since. Here's to getting it all out on the table, working these things out, learning, and moving on!


  Thanks for sharing this! And to everyone that's given some deeper insight into their struggle!! It's important to realize that although it IS just makeup, it IS probably an open door to an underlying cause for a lot of us. If we need THINGS to make us feel happy, satisfied, etc there is something else going on. It helps others to hear these stories. You girls are amazing! Good luck in your search for answers! You'll come out the other side much happier and at peace.   





Rainbunny said:


> What I sometimes do to discourage myself is to deduct the sales taxes from the percent off to show myself I'm not saving that much, really. E.g., for me in Canada, there is 12% tax (GST and PST combined), so 20% off is really only 8% off the purchase price in reality, which isn't so great.


 GREAT idea and SO true! 10-15% is really nothing if you look at it that way! Easy to throw away NOTHING! HEEHEE


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

[@]IHughes[/@] I agree with what's been said. At least give it a shot and see what method of downsizing works for you, but don't go in with high expectations of recouping costs. The best reward IMO will be the experience of learning not to overspend. Although money would be ideal obvs!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> If you want to swap items, please post that in the Clearance Bin and not in this thread  Just a reminder.


  Yes, I was just giving an example of what I have to swap but can't sell due to shipping costs.  I wasn't actually trying to swap it right now in this thread. Also, we were discussing starting a swapping thread, which wouldn't be here.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

@dorni thanks for showing pics of your stash... In addition to inventory on a spreadsheet, this is a great idea! Very useful tool to curb spending... Seeing it all in one place and visualizing what you already have.  @AudreyC I 100% agree with you... If I'm not happy with a product, I won't hesitate to return it! I know its not an option for everyone. But I won't feel guilty if something doesn't work for me and I can return the item. That's what those policies are there for. If your intention is to abuse the system that's one thing. But I spend way too much on makeup to be made feel guilty if something isn't what I expected it to be!  To those that mentioned reselling... You're right. Its a pain and another reason I don't want to hoard. Thinking you'll just sell it later really isn't realistic. And I know you guys mentioned shelters not taking used makeup... But I have personally went to my church in the past asking about people who have expressed a need. They are usually great about giving contact info for direct donations. Obviously be safe. But every Christmas I try to find a few families w specific needs and what mother wouldn't take a gently used blush as a gift to help her look pretty at Christmas during hard times!? HerGreyness had a good option to of trying to find a makeup student who might even pay a bulk price for a collection of things they could sanitize and use to practice... Or at the least be happy for the donation. If you can document the donation, I'm sure you could even get a little tax write off for that!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I got Superb and Perfectly Poised (I think it's called) from MN - they are great, but mine wear off after a few hours of wear, which I don't think is uncommon for ED finishes. They're pretty, but honestly, if you have something similar I would probably go with that!


  I might look at my stash a little closer, thanks! I've never tried any of the ED products, so I think that is part of why I feel myself caving  a bit more than I did with something like Divine Nights. (I skipped everything in DN except Private party l/s)


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been so proud of myself for skipping the MN collection this long, but I keep getting more and more tempted to cave and get the msfs and blushes. hboy:


  Good thing is... We know the ED formula will keep coming back! So if you skip now due to too many products to evaluate and work through, you can easily partake in the next launch if something unique comes along! If you've waited this long... I'd just hold off. Youre probably just getting bored w the downtime between collections and because of your low-buy. Its a new mindset for you. But stick to it! You can do it!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might look at my stash a little closer, thanks! I've never tried any of the ED products, so I think that is part of why I feel myself caving  a bit more than I did with something like Divine Nights. (I skipped everything in DN except Private party l/s)


  Hmm....the formula is nice, but I don't think it works for everyone. Maybe go to the counter and put it on at the beginning of the day, walk around for a few hours and check it out. That way you'll know if the formula works for you and if it's worth the cost - test drive that 'investment' haha.  And maybe only grab either a MSF or a blush - not both (or all lol)?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

As far as us swapping.... That was one of my very initial posts! I plan on purging this year and think maybe a collective, end of the year swap might be a cool idea. Sort of a reward for good behavior during our low buy! We could try to work that out! Maybe make a post in the clearance bin and then each if us could post the items we aren't loving. Then everyone could look at everyone else's list and make swaps! They would have to have mention of their low buy in their signature and be active on this thread to participate. Just some thoughts on that...


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Yes, I was just giving an example of what I have to swap but can't sell due to shipping costs.  I wasn't actually trying to swap it right now in this thread. Also, we were discussing starting a swapping thread, which wouldn't be here.


  Sure  It was just a general reminder.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hmm....the formula is nice, but I don't think it works for everyone. Maybe go to the counter and put it on at the beginning of the day, walk around for a few hours and check it out. That way you'll know if the formula works for you and if it's worth the cost - test drive that 'investment' haha.  And maybe only grab either a MSF or a blush - not both (or all lol)?


  Test drive!!! Heehee YES!  ALSO... maybe check a CCO... I heard people are finding ED products there from past collections. And since these new ones are still easy to get, I think its very realistic to assume they will end up there as well! If you've waited long enough for them to be at the CCO, you may deserve the reward of one for yourself for being a good girl on your low-buy!!! HTH NaomiH!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Sure  It was just a general reminder.


  Cool - Thank you


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hmm....the formula is nice, but I don't think it works for everyone. Maybe go to the counter and put it on at the beginning of the day, walk around for a few hours and check it out. That way you'll know if the formula works for you and if it's worth the cost - test drive that 'investment' haha.  And maybe only grab either a MSF or a blush - not both (or all lol)?


  You ladies are right! Thank you for talking some sense into me!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I kinda like the idea. But not sure if it's possible. It obviously would have to happen in the Clearance Bin.
> In the german beauty forum I used to be they had something like a ''swap box''. A package that was send from person to person, people would put stuff in that they don't use anymore and take something out that they liked. I never joined, the system seemed a little complicated and strict (the worth of the items had to be determined depending on the percentage of product left, and you could only take out products with the same worth)
> Sure, I know we can't do it from this thread. A group swap would be fun though, and I'd be less inclined to care about whether the items were closeish in value. Do you know if there would be any issues with setting up a special thread in the clearance bin? If anyone wanted to list what they're willing to re-home, maybe some could find items they'd like that would help them not buy new ones.
> 
> ...


  Oh, I remember us talking about a year end swap early on. The thing is, when I decide something's gone, I want it out of my collection in the next 10 minutes. Not the next ten months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided to get rid of Stereo Rose yesterday and then offered it to someone today when I saw them post that they wanted it. Gone, baby, gone!

  Of course if everyone wants to wait until the end of the year, then that's great. I'll just keep pruning the way I always have.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Sure, I know we can't do it from this thread. A group swap would be fun though, and I'd be less inclined to care about whether the items were closeish in value. *Do you know if there would be any issues with setting up a special thread in the clearance bin?* If anyone wanted to list what they're willing to re-home, maybe some could find items they'd like that would help them not buy new ones.
> 
> Oh, I remember us talking about a year end swap early on. The thing is, when I decide something's gone, I want it out of my collection in the next 10 minutes. Not the next ten months!
> 
> ...


  Not sure to be honest. As far as I know everyone is allowed to post only one sale and one ISO thread. But I personally don't see any problem.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Sure, I know we can't do it from this thread. A group swap would be fun though, and I'd be less inclined to care about whether the items were closeish in value. Do you know if there would be any issues with setting up a special thread in the clearance bin? If anyone wanted to list what they're willing to re-home, maybe some could find items they'd like that would help them not buy new ones.  Oh, I remember us talking about a year end swap early on. The thing is, when I decide something's gone, I want it out of my collection in the next 10 minutes. Not the next ten months! :train:  I decided to get rid of Stereo Rose yesterday and then offered it to someone today when I saw them post that they wanted it. Gone, baby, gone!  Of course if everyone wants to wait until the end of the year, then that's great. I'll just keep pruning the way I always have.


 Oh I don't have a preference when we do it! I just thought it would take awhile to get people rolling along on their low buys and getting confident enough in letting things go... I was worried suggesting a swap might be counter productive to some peoples goals. But we might as well purge together. If I can send a product out to get a product in I'll use and love... That seems OK to me! Anytime we want to do this is fine by me!    





Naynadine said:


> Not sure to be honest. As far as I know everyone is allowed to post only one sale and one ISO thread. But I personally don't see any problem.


 Someone could just create a sale/ swap thread and then we could all just post our available products in the comments... I imagine that would be OK. Right? We could work out the swap details through PM privately. Can you check and see if this procedure would be allowed? Then maybe we can move forward?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Someone could just create a sale/ swap thread and then we could all just post our available products in the comments... I imagine that would be OK. Right? We could work out the swap details through PM privately. *Can you check and see if this procedure would be allowed? *Then maybe we can move forward?


  Will do


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Will do


 Thanks little lady!! We are going to put your new Moderator status to good use here!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Maybe try to limit to just 2 lipsticks... An everyday shade & a bolder shade. And try to par down to 1 CSG since they aren't as good a deal (product volume wise) as MAC's other gloss formulas... Just trying to help out my low-buy buddy!!


  Thought I'd reply in this thread in case others get sick of the more detailed low-buy propaganda:

  Thanks buddyyyy!!! This is exactly why I need backup and accountability. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My absolute max is 5 (4 lippies & PT) but only if I love absolutely all the lippies and lose my mind on collection day. I'm aiming for 3 or less. I'm going to wear every shade of lustre I have before launch so I can see what I like best. I also have veto rules even if I like the swatches: If the nude is similar to Patisserie, I'll pass. If the red/coral is similar to Ladybug or See Sheer, I'll pass. The main two I'm interested in are the peach and pastel pink because I don't have any of that shade in the formula.

  I agree about the CSG! If I get 0-1 lipsticks I'll get Star Quality. I have a nude gloss right now so it would be nice to have one in a bolder color.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey ladies  well I went to imats on Sunday and for someone on a low buy it was the worst idea anyone could think of!!! Lol it's seriously like taking a alcoholic to happy hour!! Smh    well it was my first year there and I only went cuz the hubby had surprised me with the tickets so I was happy and nervous at the same time but over all I think I did pretty good  I saw some really cute organizers from cosmocube they were really expensive about $200 $230 for the largest one which to be honest was not even big enough to house all my babies lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thought I'd reply in this thread in case others get sick of the more detailed low-buy propaganda:  Thanks buddyyyy!!! This is exactly why I need backup and accountability. :frenz: My absolute max is 5 (4 lippies & PT) but only if I love absolutely all the lippies and lose my mind on collection day. I'm aiming for 3 or less. I'm going to wear every shade of lustre I have before launch so I can see what I like best. I also have veto rules even if I like the swatches: If the nude is similar to Patisserie, I'll pass. If the red/coral is similar to Ladybug or See Sheer, I'll pass. The main two I'm interested in are the peach and pastel pink because I don't have any of that shade in the formula.  I agree about the CSG! If I get 0-1 lipsticks I'll get Star Quality. I have a nude gloss right now so it would be nice to have one in a bolder color.


  Ok... Proceed! Heehee wink I think we HAVE infiltrated the main collection threads haven't we?! #TeamLowBuy is a movement! ;-)


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> well it was my first year there and I only went cuz the hubby had surprised me with the tickets so I was happy and nervous at the same time but over all I think I did pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't imagine going to IMATS on a low-buy.. hehe. So nice of him to surprise you though! I hope you had a great time! What's the damage?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think we HAVE infiltrated the main collection threads haven't we?! #TeamLowBuy is a movement! ;-)


Hahaha yes we have infiltrated! I don't mind throwing "#lowbuy" around like rice at a wedding. I just feel awkward writing out all of my "rules" and interior thought process outside of here. I don't know if anyone else is interested in the mini therapy sessions haha. But if they are they end up migrating over here anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (low-buy dance party)


----------



## SweetDreams (Jan 21, 2014)

smh got the riri vvg gloss and lipstick....also saw this traincase at sephora was half off so i had toget that too. so we'll say 3 items for jan. feb fantasy of flowers will only be 3 items because those lipsticks are iffy.  

  i was supposed to no buy jan and get 6 items in feb........im weak yall!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah it was really thoughtful of him so that why I didnt want to come off as unappreciative lol we don't won't to discourage any future thoughtfulness  I think I spent like 200 cuz that's all I took with me and afterwards I was like give me more money!!!!!!!!!!! Lol jk but It was a great experience and  I got a lot of stuff  lots of cheap brushes stocked up on lashes and banana powder and got some  occ tarts they were just $10 oh and their new color pencils are amazing!!  I also got some lime crime lippes which I have been wanting to try out but never bothered to order online  chinchilla is the ish!!  plus I met doe the creator of lime crime   Over all a good time


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Yeah it was really thoughtful of him so that why I didnt want to come off as unappreciative lol we don't won't to discourage any future thoughtfulness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not too bad! Especially getting brushes and stocking up on things you know you'll use. Plus you get to try some great new things and hopefully you have enough to keep you busy for a while and won't be tempted by other products!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats on the moderator status, @Naynadine !


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 21, 2014)

Drooled.   Yea my imats haul will be focused on OCc and LC.... I can see this being a problem already but I'm making my list from early on


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah I already told myself I don't need anything so I should stay away from Mac till the  Maleficent collection which lucky for me is near my bday


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Drooled.   Yea my imats haul will be focused on OCc and LC.... I can see this being a problem already but I'm making my list from early on


 yes defiantly have ur list ready for each booth find out the floor plan so you know exactly where to go and # 1 tip be there super  early that's the way I was able to get everything I wanted I was one of the first 50 so I quickly went from booth to booth no lines but after 20 minutes it was massive super pact and ridiculous lines!!! So all I can say is thank god I was able to quickly able to get my stuff that I really wanted then chill afterwards  the hubby helped to by going to two booths while I was in one lol I just have him the list and told him where to go lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

Walked into Nordstrom today, swatched all kinds of pretty things and left with only Fashion Force and Flat out Fabulous from retro mattes. I turned poor John down at every turn when he was trying to show me other items. I put my foot down on him and was all: 


  (me another item to tempt me into a huge purchase)


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hahaha yes we have infiltrated! I don't mind throwing "#lowbuy" around like rice at a wedding. I just feel awkward writing out all of my "rules" and interior thought process outside of here. I don't know if anyone else is interested in the mini therapy sessions haha. But if they are they end up migrating over here anyway! arty2:  (low-buy dance party)


 I'll dance with you shamelessly all over Specktra my dear!!! Lol   





SweetDreams said:


> smh got the riri vvg gloss and lipstick....also saw this traincase at sephora was half off so i had toget that too. so we'll say 3 items for jan. feb fantasy of flowers will only be 3 items because those lipsticks are iffy.    i was supposed to no buy jan and get 6 items in feb........im weak yall!


 6 products is 6 products hun... Just stick to your 3 for February!! We don't want you falling off the wagon too soon girl!   





mac-obsessed said:


> Yeah it was really thoughtful of him so that why I didnt want to come off as unappreciative lol we don't won't to discourage any future thoughtfulness  I think I spent like 200 cuz that's all I took with me and afterwards I was like give me more money!!!!!!!!!!! Lol jk but It was a great experience and  I got a lot of stuff  lots of cheap brushes stocked up on lashes and banana powder and got some  occ tarts they were just $10 oh and their new color pencils are amazing!!  I also got some lime crime lippes which I have been wanting to try out but never bothered to order online  chinchilla is the ish!!  plus I met doe the creator of lime crime   Over all a good time


  That's honestly not bad at all. Sounds like you got good deals on things you will get good use out of!! And your Hubby did a very thoughtful thing!! He's a keeper! Most of us can't have a conversation w a male about makeup, let alone have one take us to Makeup HEAVEN!!! Your luckiness makes your low-buy set back worth it!! GO GIRL! You are forgiven! Heehee   





NaomiH said:


> Congrats on the moderator status, @Naynadine  !


 YES! She's our own little Specktra soldier! I feel like I have a friend on the inside!!! Very cool indeed!


----------



## katiee (Jan 21, 2014)

I should definitely be on a low buy after buying the Narsissist eyeshadow palette AND the ysl rosy blush but I have my eyes on the Hourglass ambient lighting blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that I'll just buy one when they come out and then wait for the sephora vib sale this summer to get more if I like them. Also my favorite nude/pink lipstick (Mac Patisserie) is almost out so I'm going to depot four of my least used Mac lipsticks into a palette so I can back to mac them and get it for free. I know it's not really a lot but I really need to stop buying makeup so every little bit counts hahaha  

  Also I just started posting today mainly because of this thread and I just want to say that it's really cool to see a thread like this and I'm really excited to read about how everyone gets through 2014!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

A little low-buy porn to strengthen my resolve: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46250122706/how-many-swipes-are-in-a-tube-of-lipstick-beauty

  How many swipes does it take to get to the bottom of a lipstick tube? On average, 283. 3 applications a day would last you 3 months.

  My current collection (13) would last me just over 3 years if I didn't buy any new ones. I'd like to get down to a rotation of 8 favorites so I could replace my entire collection through regular turnover every 2 years, ex buying 1 new one and tossing 1 used up one each season.

  Powder products like blush, eyeshadow, and highlighters = completely different story. But we're working on that too!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

katiee said:


> I should definitely be on a low buy after buying the Narsissist eyeshadow palette AND the ysl rosy blush but I have my eyes on the Hourglass ambient lighting blushes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorite nude is also Patisserie! We're excited to have you in the thread, especially because you started posting because of it! That's very cool indeed. I think you'll find this is a great place to come when you need to be brought down to earth and talked out of making poor decisions - speaking from personal experience of course.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> A little low-buy porn to strengthen my resolve: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46250122706/how-many-swipes-are-in-a-tube-of-lipstick-beauty
> 
> How many swipes does it take to get to the bottom of a lipstick tube? On average, 283. 3 applications a day would last you 3 months.
> 
> ...


Interesting!
  Found this one for blush usage: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/07/how-many-applications-are-in-pan-of.html
  "Rimmel has 0.15oz/4g of product. Thus, at, 0.014g per application, this blush has approximately 286 applications. For example, at 0.25oz/7.08g for $28, Benefit's Dandelion should last about 506 applications, costing you five and a half cents per use. NARS Orgasm, at 0.16oz/4.5g for $29, might last 321 applications, ringing it at over nine cents per use."
  So I'm guessing if used daily, you can use up one blush per year?


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> A little low-buy porn to strengthen my resolve: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46250122706/how-many-swipes-are-in-a-tube-of-lipstick-beauty
> 
> How many swipes does it take to get to the bottom of a lipstick tube? On average, 283. 3 applications a day would last you 3 months.
> 
> ...


  Interesting! I probably apply oh...at least 5-6 times a day? I hate being bare lipped. On work days, once about 6:30 before I leave, once after food/coffee at the office (8:00ish), once before lunch, once after eating lunch, once mid-afternoon. Plus whatever product I have on during the evening. When I work from home, I probably do at least that, although I tend to keep switching colours. It's rare for me to have a makeup free day, but even on those I wear lipstick.

  When I had a smaller stash, I _easily_ finished 6-8 lippies a year and I don't think I'm heavy handed with it (although I do more than a stain). I'd knock off a few tubes of gloss too. It depends on the finish (mattes last longer, of course), but my new faves are Cremesheens and they don't wear nearly as long. I'm down to the last 1/4-1/3 on three or four lippies and I've already made a dent in my Huggables. I'd be surprised if I didn't go through six this year, plus a few CSGs.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 21, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Interesting! Found this one for blush usage: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/07/how-many-applications-are-in-pan-of.html "Rimmel has 0.15oz/4g of product. Thus, at, 0.014g per application, this blush has approximately 286 applications. For example, at 0.25oz/7.08g for $28, Benefit's Dandelion should last about 506 applications, costing you five and a half cents per use. NARS Orgasm, at 0.16oz/4.5g for $29, might last 321 applications, ringing it at over nine cents per use." So I'm guessing if used daily, you can use up one blush per year?


  Sounds about right! Thanks for that!


----------



## katiee (Jan 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra [@]katiee[/@]!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm, for nail polishes the opinions differ, 25 to 35 manicures from one 0.5oz bottle of polish. If you change it every week, then it's around two or four(counting pedicures) big bottles per year. I think I am starting to like the smaller bottles of polish lol can change color more often and wont dry out on me!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

katiee said:


> I should definitely be on a low buy after buying the Narsissist eyeshadow palette AND the ysl rosy blush but I have my eyes on the Hourglass ambient lighting blushes   I think that I'll just buy one when they come out and then wait for the sephora vib sale this summer to get more if I like them. Also my favorite nude/pink lipstick (Mac Patisserie) is almost out so I'm going to depot four of my least used Mac lipsticks into a palette so I can back to mac them and get it for free. I know it's not really a lot but I really need to stop buying makeup so every little bit counts hahaha    Also I just started posting today mainly because of this thread and I just want to say that it's really cool to see a thread like this and I'm really excited to read about how everyone gets through 2014!


 WELCOME katiee! Glad you decided to join us on our mission! Woohoo!  





veronikawithak said:


> A little low-buy porn to strengthen my resolve: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46250122706/how-many-swipes-are-in-a-tube-of-lipstick-beauty  How many swipes does it take to get to the bottom of a lipstick tube? On average, 283. 3 applications a day would last you 3 months.  My current collection (13) would last me just over 3 years if I didn't buy any new ones. I'd like to get down to a rotation of 8 favorites so I could replace my entire collection through regular turnover every 2 years, ex buying 1 new one and tossing 1 used up one each season.  Powder products like blush, eyeshadow, and highlighters = completely different story. But we're working on that too!





Kaori said:


> Interesting! Found this one for blush usage: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/07/how-many-applications-are-in-pan-of.html "Rimmel has 0.15oz/4g of product. Thus, at, 0.014g per application, this blush has approximately 286 applications. For example, at 0.25oz/7.08g for $28, Benefit's Dandelion should last about 506 applications, costing you five and a half cents per use. NARS Orgasm, at 0.16oz/4.5g for $29, might last 321 applications, ringing it at over nine cents per use." So I'm guessing if used daily, you can use up one blush per year?


  The lipstick and blush revelations are informative and extremely disturbing at the same time!! Makes my situation that much more crucial. Based on that info I could beat 1 million faces for life...OK not really, but close! MUST PURGE STASH!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 21, 2014)

So an update for me, spent $650 at IMATS and went to sephora today and spent 55 more. Smh lol but the good thing is the only thing I'm allowing myself to buy for the rest of the year that deals with makeup are the new lime crime lip stains that come out in March, a vanity, and a Vanity Hollywood mirror. Sad thing is my budget for IMATS was 300. Trust me it goes fast. So I advise to take 500. Since me and my homegirl are going to go there every year, that will now be the only time I buy makeup!


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 




The same organization has an entry-level 3 day workshop that I did in the summer of 2011.  I've been involved with them ever since.  They do a "level 2" 5 day that I'm signed up for.  I'm totally terrified.  I've heard by the end of day 3 everyone is emotionally exhausted and ready to go home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I am excited and scared at the same time to see what I uncover.
 
I know that my house has been cluttered and I've bought more crap than ever since my dad died 6 years ago.  I've never been super neat and I've always shopped too much but the makeup thing is so insanely out of hand.  I do this with anything I'm interested in.  Every phase I've gone through whether it was making jewelry or scrapbook, I've bought way more than I've used.  I'm just determined to get out of this rut.



  You will feel so much better when you get your collection down to a size that will allow you to enjoy it and not hoard it.  I have determined that I am a hoarder period.  I hoard what ever I'm interested in at the moment. I don't think the problem is that I hoard makeup It's that I hoard period. I want to get back to buying and enjoying what ever I buy rather than ok I'm into shoes now so I will shop for shoes even if I already own over 100 heels and about 50 that I have never worn wow....  I have so many shoes I trip over them cause they are takin over my house. Then I decided I was into pretty drinking glasses and I bought so many that I drove myself nuts.  I had to give like 70% of the glasses away just to keep from going crazy.  Then I decided I was into nail polish and nearly drove myself nuts again. Thank goodness I was able to stop after buying around 60 bottles. Then I decided I was into hair products.  I bought so many I just started dumping the crap on my hair everyday just to get rid of most of it because it was way too much. Well this story can go on and on but it was fun sharing it.  Well currently people think I am a MUA because of my makeup collection.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 22, 2014)

For some reason it feels so much more difficult to stick to my low-buy this year over last year! I have bought 2 things- both of which were on my list of things I wanted to get regardless because I have been waiting for them since before January- a pigment collection from one of my favorite indie cosmetic companies, Beauty From the Earth, because she's going out of business and the Sugarpill Sparkle Baby shadows and LE pigment from IMATS(a friend picked them up for me). But I feel like I have this growing list of things...things I am sure I don't need, haha. That Ulta 20% off isn't helping either because I really want to try the new NYX items and I was gifted some extra cash. Still limiting myself though...Perfect Topping and the two fluidlines from the new MAC, only b/c I've been wanting PT since I saw it ages ago and the liners are gorgeous colors, BUT I will still wait for some swatches just in case they match any of my gel liners from Inglot. Sigh...just had to get that out.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

It's really interesting to see how long products last; I think it depends on what formula you use. I go through Lustres or Cremesheens faster than through Mattes.

  Anyway, a swap thread would be amazing for you ladies! I don't think I could participate 'cause shipping from/to Germany can get quite expensive but it's a great idea.

  My brushes arrived this morning and so far they look good. Also, I'm in love with the Naked 3. I've worn it the past two days. I hope the next 9 days will be a no-buy for me. This is my goal for January (pathetic, I know, but I've failed this month).


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 22, 2014)

These stats on how long it takes to finish an item are fascinating!  I took a closer look at the Brightest Bulb in the Box blog and she also worked out how many swipes it would take to finish a lippie.  For a MAC lipstick, it's 531!!!  I did a little math and if you applied 3 times a day, it would take you 177 days to finish a lipstick.  That's almost 6 months! 

  I'm officially committing to a low buy for this year starting right now.  With all the new info coming out about the Spring collections, I feeling tempted to buy and buy.  Last year I started out really well with not buying and using up my stash.  Then I made a long distance move and lost my mind hoarding products I thought I wouldn't be able to get them in my new town.  I wanted to buy around a dozen products and ended up buying 23!  That's not including a few things I got for Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok, so for this year I'm going to do my best to stick to 12.  Fairly Precious has been my only 2014 purchase so that leaves me 11 more items.  To be honest, even 12 items is much more than I need but I'd drive myself crazy if I didn't treat myself every once in a while.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 22, 2014)

This thread is good for my soul. I think I have hoarder tendencies too, but it depends on what I'm into at the moment. Then, I wake up one day and I'm like, meh. I also know that these days, the makeup shopping is directly proportional to how crappy I feel. Between work (or soon to be lack of), new baby, husband, feeling like my old self again postpartum, and winter blues in general, I'm amazed I haven't had a breakdown yet. I'm back to talking with a therapist regularly until benefits run out, and I'm trying to not spread myself so thin so I'm not so stressed. I miss the old me and I hope she comes back.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> For some reason it feels so much more difficult to stick to my low-buy this year over last year! I have bought 2 things- both of which were on my list of things I wanted to get regardless because I have been waiting for them since before January- a pigment collection from one of my favorite indie cosmetic companies, Beauty From the Earth, because she's going out of business and the Sugarpill Sparkle Baby shadows and LE pigment from IMATS(a friend picked them up for me). But I feel like I have this growing list of things...things I am sure I don't need, haha. That Ulta 20% off isn't helping either because I really want to try the new NYX items and I was gifted some extra cash. Still limiting myself though...Perfect Topping and the two fluidlines from the new MAC, only b/c I've been wanting PT since I saw it ages ago and the liners are gorgeous colors, BUT I will still wait for some swatches just in case they match any of my gel liners from Inglot. Sigh...just had to get that out.


  I was so sad to see that BFTE was going out of business, I have at least 100 of her colours and love them. Crystal is so sweet and totally amazing for running that show by herself for as long as she did.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> This thread is good for my soul. I think I have hoarder tendencies too, but it depends on what I'm into at the moment. Then, I wake up one day and I'm like, meh. I also know that these days, the makeup shopping is directly proportional to how crappy I feel. Between work (or soon to be lack of), new baby, husband, feeling like my old self again postpartum, and winter blues in general, I'm amazed I haven't had a breakdown yet. I'm back to talking with a therapist regularly until benefits run out, and I'm trying to not spread myself so thin so I'm not so stressed. I miss the old me and I hope she comes back.


  I really hope things turn themselves around for you soon, Ajigglin.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yea my imats haul will be focused on OCc and LC.... I can see this being a problem already but I'm making my list from early on


  Love your new avi, Mosha!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for postng how long products last, I find that very interesting as I wanted to finish lipsticks before buying new ones but that doesn't seem likely!! Even the ones I've used the most are almost at the top when compared with a new one!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 22, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Spikesmom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ah I've realized I'm a bit of a hoarder too, I have so much stuff in my room, I hate it. I'm starting to get rid of clothes and makeup little by little but I think I'm going to do dome spring cleaning soon and donate clothes I don't wear much anymore. I mean what's the point. I have loads of earrings and bows/headband bows from when I was really into those so I'm starting to bring them out and wear them more. Anyway point is we aren't alone. Many of us are hoarders, we just have to keep supporting and encouraging one another!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Those usage stats are very interesting and almost made me freak out a bit more over my stash. I'm really going to go through my lippies and try and either find a way to make the ones I rarely use work or find someone who wants them.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 22, 2014)

It made me freak out too!! There are so many I want to wear and so many I want to buy and I have so many already!!  What I've definitely learnt from this thread is not to wear the ones I don't like, imagine wearing what you don't like for a whole 6 months in total!! Yikes!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

IHughes said:


> What I've definitely learnt from this thread is not to wear the ones I don't like, imagine wearing what you don't like for a whole 6 months in total!! Yikes!


  I don't think I could do it! Especially if it meant having to wear Sounds Like Noise or Pink Pigeon for that long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those are the two in my stash that I think look really ghastly on me unless I tinker with them a bit.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 22, 2014)

I wonder how long it would take to get through a MAC pigment?


----------



## aradhana (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> The same organization has an entry-level 3 day workshop that I did in the summer of 2011.  I've been involved with them ever since.  They do a "level 2" 5 day that I'm signed up for.  I'm totally terrified.  I've heard by the end of day 3 everyone is emotionally exhausted and ready to go home.     I am excited and scared at the same time to see what I uncover.  I know that my house has been cluttered and I've bought more crap than ever since my dad died 6 years ago.  I've never been super neat and I've always shopped too much but the makeup thing is so insanely out of hand.  I do this with anything I'm interested in.  Every phase I've gone through whether it was making jewelry or scrapbook, I've bought way more than I've used.  I'm just determined to get out of this rut.


  I'm like that too with all my hobbies. I'd like to start using up all my stashes...not just the makeup one! 


SleepingBeauty said:


> It's ridiculous, isn't it? I think this week you can get 10% off if you've got the Douglas card but - seriously - you can always find a 10% off code on the internet and shop online. hboy:    What also bugs me is the fact that people don't want to pay reasonable prices for used items - no offense to anyone - but (I don't know if this is only the case in Germany) you basically have to offer your product for nothing in order for people to buy it. I want to sell one of my NARS blushes and it has only been used three times max. and I paid good money for it (about 28€) and I want to get 15€ (shipping included) out of this deal but for some people it is still too much. I don't know what to do with it. I'll see if I can get myself to like it. My friends don't use makeup and women's shelters don't take anything that has been used or opened. And I'm definitely too stubborn to sell the blush for 10€.





Audrey C said:


> Maybe we need a Team Low Buy Swap thread? None of us want to just toss our barely used items and I bet we all own things that others might enjoy. I don't want to enable anyone, but I'd rather send Pixie my Sun Dipped (for instance) than let it sit in my drawer another two years. For me it's not about the money - it's about getting these products into the hands of others who actually WILL use them. And if it keeps us from buying, so much the better (assuming it doesn't just become another way to hoard). Hm...I'm thinking out loud here, so I'm sure there are challenges with this but I'd love to know what others think.  As for the teal fluidline, I have Siahi (used it once) and Deep Dare (used maybe 2-3 times). I like both colours but I rarely reach for bold liners. Now that I have the Ocho Loco set, I'll wear them even less. If you have a few teals, maybe you could pass and add something that would get more love instead.


  I would totally be up for the swap group...I was thinking when I read naynadine's message of my stereo rose that is sitting used maybe once and could be better used by someone else. The shipping costs in Canada make buying from me prohibitive for most people but maybe a swap would be more successful! In the end it'd be nice to see our unused items get love and not feel like we completely lost something of value. Obviously with used makeup the value is just what we perceive...)


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Been away from the computer a while, for travel and work. Operation low-buy is doing pretty well. I avoided any boxing day makeup sales. Since black friday, my purchases have included a few used nail polish, one new nail polish, and two cheap lip liner/pencils from a beauty supply store (I had none). I also managed to use up a few things from my stash, so things are going fairly well.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

I found this over in another thread and am kinda curious to see where I'm at now vs last April when I first started buying MAC products. This was in the "How many MAC lipsticks do you own" thread. I think it'll be an eye opener.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 22, 2014)

The Proenza Schouler colour story is up. Easy skip for me.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I found this over in another thread and am kinda curious to see where I'm at now vs last April when I first started buying MAC products. This was in the "How many MAC lipsticks do you own" thread. I think it'll be an eye opener.


  It's definitely an eye opener once you start reorganizing! I bought 3 Sharodan lipstick organizers and they are completely full. I was like, maybe I should have purchased another, but then that means I know I would be filling it up!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you!  As scared as I am to do it I know that it will all be for the best.

  Losing my father did crush me, in ways I never expected.  He suffered for years and I was ready for him to be at rest.  I could cry thinking about him every day if I would let myself.  Love on your father as much as you can.

  I was wearing an old L'Oreal Endless long wearing thing in Pink Power.  I wore quite a bit of it so I was surprised yesterday when I put it on and thought ew lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> It's definitely an eye opener once you start reorganizing! I bought 3 Sharodan lipstick organizers and they are completely full. I was like, maybe I should have purchased another, but then that means I know I would be filling it up!


  I know it has to be up over 40 now and some of them I don't even care for all that much! I'm looking at you Sounds Like Noise -_-


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those usage stats are very interesting and almost made me freak out a bit more over my stash. I'm really going to go through my lippies and try and either find a way to make the ones I rarely use work or find someone who wants them.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *IHughes*
> 
> ...


    I'm glad the usage stats have been helpful to people. I was afraid it wouldn't go over well since most comments I've seen about using things up is like.. what's that? Lol. Using something up completely seems to be a lost art in the makeup world! I really don't want to be wearing the exact same lipsticks 3 years down the road though.. unless they're an HG nude or something. Really made me realize how little products you actually "need" to do a full face.


  Not sure if anyone's seen this video by gossmakeupartist yet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMbYcxCK0ng I thought this was so cool! Makes me think that I can get away with a lot less products if I can get a multi-use one like this. Ex. No need to have a pink lipgloss with and without shimmer because you could just add shimmer.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I have had a very good day today!  I got my final exam results through for my professional UK tax exams - I passed, I am now a qualified tax advisor!!!!! No more exams ever! Completely off topic but I feel happy and wanted to share since its taken 8 years of study and exams whilst working full time to get to this point!  My reward has not been to buy more make up - resisting! Instead I am off home from work in a minute and I am going to re-organise my stash in full so that all the things I want to keep are in 1 draw. I will store the rest in the other 2 draws, after a month if I haven't missed them, then they can leave my house for someone elses!  On another note, someone I sold too on ebay has come back and said that the package hasn't arrived, the tracking for the courier company says that it has been delivered and the courier company have evidence it was by satelite tracking of the driver.  I said I was happy for her to open a item not received case and ebay could decide whether or not she was entitled to a refund, simply because the evidence of delivery/tracking from the courier company gives me seller protection, but I don't want her to not get the item but still have to pay and I can't make a claim from the delivery company as they actually delivered it!.  She came back and said she was dissappointed but couldn't be bothered to persue the matter further? I am now wondering if it did arrive and she was just trying to pull a fast one? That said if it didn't arrive I feel guilty that she paid for something she didn't get :-(


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> For some reason it feels so much more difficult to stick to my low-buy this year over last year! I have bought 2 things- both of which were on my list of things I wanted to get regardless because I have been waiting for them since before January- a pigment collection from one of my favorite indie cosmetic companies, Beauty From the Earth, because she's going out of business and the Sugarpill Sparkle Baby shadows and LE pigment from IMATS(a friend picked them up for me). But I feel like I have this growing list of things...things I am sure I don't need, haha. That Ulta 20% off isn't helping either because I really want to try the new NYX items and I was gifted some extra cash. Still limiting myself though...Perfect Topping and the two fluidlines from the new MAC, only b/c I've been wanting PT since I saw it ages ago and the liners are gorgeous colors, BUT I will still wait for some swatches just in case they match any of my gel liners from Inglot. Sigh...just had to get that out.  :headbang:


 I'm sorry you seem to be struggling. Thanks for sharing that. Its helpful to all of us to feel safe here and not judged. Doing well, or faltering... Its all part of the process. Just know we're here to support you no matter what!! I know you'll pull it together! There's LOTS of year left!   





SleepingBeauty said:


> It's really interesting to see how long products last; I think it depends on what formula you use. I go through Lustres or Cremesheens faster than through Mattes.  Anyway, a swap thread would be amazing for you ladies! I don't think I could participate 'cause shipping from/to Germany can get quite expensive but it's a great idea.  My brushes arrived this morning and so far they look good. Also, I'm in love with the Naked 3. I've worn it the past two days. I hope the next 9 days will be a no-buy for me. This is my goal for January (pathetic, I know, but I've failed this month).


 Don't say you failed. You are trying and that is something! Its all about awareness. If you still buy too much... Being aware instead of oblivious is still a step in the right direction. Trust me... I honestly don't need one more thing! But I enjoy being able to splurge a little here and there. So for me, it was more about being more conscious of what I was buying instead of telling myself NO BUY and failing miserably. That's why we're in this together. And as far as the usage info is concerned.... All that solidified my NO BACKUPS agenda for sure! The rate I'm going, I'd only use a BU if I lost something. And I sure as hell would gave enough alternate colors to choose from without having a BU!   





Lisianthus said:


> These stats on how long it takes to finish an item are fascinating!  I took a closer look at the Brightest Bulb in the Box blog and she also worked out how many swipes it would take to finish a lippie.  For a MAC lipstick, it's 531!!!  I did a little math and if you applied 3 times a day, it would take you 177 days to finish a lipstick.  That's almost 6 months!   I'm officially committing to a low buy for this year starting right now.  With all the new info coming out about the Spring collections, I feeling tempted to buy and buy.  Last year I started out really well with not buying and using up my stash.  Then I made a long distance move and lost my mind hoarding products I thought I wouldn't be able to get them in my new town.  I wanted to buy around a dozen products and ended up buying 23!  That's not including a few things I got for Christmas. :thud:   Ok, so for this year I'm going to do my best to stick to 12.  Fairly Precious has been my only 2014 purchase so that leaves me 11 more items.  To be honest, even 12 items is much more than I need but I'd drive myself crazy if I didn't treat myself every once in a while.


 Definitely treat yourself or it will feel too much like a punishment. And when we feel punished, we feel shamed. Shame us not the answer! Thanks for joining us and setting a realistic low-buy goal for yourself!!!   





Ajigglin said:


> This thread is good for my soul. I think I have hoarder tendencies too, but it depends on what I'm into at the moment. Then, I wake up one day and I'm like, meh. I also know that these days, the makeup shopping is directly proportional to how crappy I feel. Between work (or soon to be lack of), new baby, husband, feeling like my old self again postpartum, and winter blues in general, I'm amazed I haven't had a breakdown yet. I'm back to talking with a therapist regularly until benefits run out, and I'm trying to not spread myself so thin so I'm not so stressed. I miss the old me and I hope she comes back.


 She'll be back and better than ever! Soak up that therapy and feel good about working in yourself. We are all works in progress... When you stop growing and chsnging ... You just stand still. Life is about moving forward! You'll come out of this a stronger woman! We support your course sweetie!  





IHughes said:


> It made me freak out too!! There are so many I want to wear and so many I want to buy and I have so many already!!  What I've definitely learnt from this thread is not to wear the ones I don't like, imagine wearing what you don't like for a whole 6 months in total!! Yikes!


 That's RIGHT! I'm having a "proud mama" moment! Wear the ones you love. Learn from the ones you didn't... Then get them out of your stash quickly so theory don't burden you! Even if you gave to B2M a practically full lipstick... Bye bye! Good girl!!   





lyseD said:


> I wonder how long it would take to get through a MAC pigment?


 At those rates... An ETERNITY! HEEHEE   





Bcteagirl said:


> Been away from the computer a while, for travel and work. Operation low-buy is doing pretty well. I avoided any boxing day makeup sales. Since black friday, my purchases have included a few used nail polish, one new nail polish, and two cheap lip liner/pencils from a beauty supply store (I had none). I also managed to use up a few things from my stash, so things are going fairly well.


 THATS AWESOME! Great to hear!! Bravo!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> She came back and said she was dissappointed but couldn't be bothered to persue the matter further? I am now wondering if it did arrive and she was just trying to pull a fast one? That said if it didn't arrive I feel guilty that she paid for something she didn't get :-(


  Congrats on passing your exams!!! That's great that you didn't think to reward yourself with makeup.. progress! I think re-organizing your stash is a fabulous idea. Put all of your favorites in the one drawer and if you don't miss anything, byyyeeee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It sounds like she was trying to pull something.. It's not that much of a "bother" to try and get a refund for a product you paid for but didn't receive! I'd be all over the place trying to track that down haha. I wouldn't feel guilty if I were you.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 22, 2014)

[@]charlotte366[/@] CONGRATULATIONS GIRLLLLLLL! That's so fantastic! And I love that your reward is reorganizing! Heehee Very cute! Take a pic of your finished product to share w us! I'd love to see it!  And sadly, it sounds like she was trying to pull a fast one for sure. If you honestly didn't get something... You wouldn't hesitate to file the report and happily support the investigation. You held your ground and she backed down. Sorry you had to deal w that! Ugh!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Thank you!  As scared as I am to do it I know that it will all be for the best.  Losing my father did crush me, in ways I never expected.  He suffered for years and I was ready for him to be at rest.  I could cry thinking about him every day if I would let myself.  Love on your father as much as you can.  I was wearing an old L'Oreal Endless long wearing thing in Pink Power.  I wore quite a bit of it so I was surprised yesterday when I put it on and thought ew lol.


 Your post made me tear up. I am a huge daddy's girl and just thinking about him being gone is almost too much to bare. I cannot even imagine what you are going through. And I'm sure its of no help at all... But keep reminding yourself of the love you shared and KNOW he would want nothing but happiness for his girl!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> She came back and said she was dissappointed but couldn't be bothered to persue the matter further? I am now wondering if it did arrive and she was just trying to pull a fast one? That said if it didn't arrive I feel guilty that she paid for something she didn't get :-(


  That's great, Charlotte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like she was trying to pull one over on you.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 22, 2014)

@charlotte366 yes please post pics of before and after for us! I think that would be really motivating!

  I just saw the promo pics for the new Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blushes and I've decided to dedicate one of my 12 slots to one of those as well. They are perm so don't worry about missing out. I'm trying to incorporate more perm tried-and-true products rather than fad LE this year. So far here is my updated wishlist for 2014:

  1. NARS Sheer Glow
  2. NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer
  3. MAC MSFN
  4. Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder
  5. Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush
  6. NARS Multiple
  7. MAC Perfect Topping
  8-12 ? (maybe 1-2 lipsticks from FoF; maybe a diamond powder)


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 22, 2014)

*@charlotte366 *Congrats!!

  Folks on ebay can be crazy, I've had my share.


  This thread is moving fast, will catch up later. My Armani Fluid from ebay arrived and it's indeed brand new (old style packaging though). A little too warm/bronzey for me to wear all over, but I'll wear on my cheeks in the summer, it's basically fancy Lustre Drops. Yay for bargains!
  I need to write down a precise wish list as well. But it will probably change every time I see promo pics / swatches of something new, lol. The Hourglass blushes are kiling me!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> She came back and said she was dissappointed but couldn't be bothered to persue the matter further? I am now wondering if it did arrive and she was just trying to pull a fast one? That said if it didn't arrive I feel guilty that she paid for something she didn't get :-(


  mate of course she got it!
  why else would she not pursue the matter, if she genuinely didnt get the package like she said, then surely she'd be fighting back at you what with all of ebays buyers protection and all.
  she's realised that she's got no chance cause youve sent it by courier and the courier has evidence to prove delivery, she's just trying her luck!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> *@charlotte366 *Congrats!!
> 
> Folks on ebay can be crazy, I've had my share.
> 
> ...


Mine has changed a few times! Haha. I'm not worried too much about having an exact list. I just do it to remind me how many great products there are that I could buy during the low-buy rather than LE MAC products. Makes me not want as many lippies!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think I could do it! Especially if it meant having to wear Sounds Like Noise or Pink Pigeon for that long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  UGH that damn SLN lipstick. I feel ya. I'm very pale and it just looks crazy on me. That's one that I'd be willing to swap out - I really should have returned it when I had the chance.  The daydreaming shadow from that collection is beautiful though, so at least I don't regret that.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> She came back and said she was dissappointed but couldn't be bothered to persue the matter further? I am now wondering if it did arrive and she was just trying to pull a fast one? That said if it didn't arrive I feel guilty that she paid for something she didn't get :-(


  1) Congrats on passing your exam and starting your career in full! Amazing!  You must be very proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  2) If the delivery confirmation came through, my guess is she's trying to pull one on you.  I mean, how often does that really happen when the confirmation comes through and it wasn't actually delivered?  I've never had that experience & I've ordered a lot. I think you gave her the option of opening up a case and she's declined it - I know you feel a bit bad in case she is telling the truth, but what more can you really do w/o losing $$ on it?  Did someone have to sign for it?  Maybe her neighbour picked it up or something?  Could it have been stolen from her porch or whatnot?  Hmm....what is your gut telling you about the situation?  I would look at her other buyer feedback and see how you feel - maybe if you think it's legit you could partially refund her or something?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> UGH that damn SLN lipstick. I feel ya. I'm very pale and it just looks crazy on me. That's one that I'd be willing to swap out - I really should have returned it when I had the chance.  The daydreaming shadow from that collection is beautiful though, so at least I don't regret that.


  It looks okay, but still not really good unless I tinker around with it or else I feel it makes my skin look yellower and I sure don't want to be walking around looking like a bottle of mustard so it stays in my drawer collecting dust.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Well I have had a very good day today!  I got my final exam results through for my professional UK tax exams - I passed, I am now a qualified tax advisor!!!!! No more exams ever! Completely off topic but I feel happy and wanted to share since its taken 8 years of study and exams whilst working full time to get to this point!  My reward has not been to buy more make up - resisting! Instead I am off home from work in a minute and I am going to re-organise my stash in full so that all the things I want to keep are in 1 draw. I will store the rest in the other 2 draws, after a month if I haven't missed them, then they can leave my house for someone elses!  On another note, someone I sold too on ebay has come back and said that the package hasn't arrived, the tracking for the courier company says that it has been delivered and the courier company have evidence it was by satelite tracking of the driver.  I said I was happy for her to open a item not received case and ebay could decide whether or not she was entitled to a refund, simply because the evidence of delivery/tracking from the courier company gives me seller protection, but I don't want her to not get the item but still have to pay and I can't make a claim from the delivery company as they actually delivered it!.  She came back and said she was dissappointed but couldn't be bothered to persue the matter further? I am now wondering if it did arrive and she was just trying to pull a fast one? That said if it didn't arrive I feel guilty that she paid for something she didn't get :-(


  Congrats! The eBay story is weird. You did the right thing. I've been on the other end of that, and your answer is what I wanted to hear. The seller who allegedly sent my lippies was unresponsive. When it comes to these kinds of things, let eBay handle it. The fact the buyer didn't want to do that is suspicious to me.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 22, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Your post made me tear up. I am a huge daddy's girl and just thinking about him being gone is almost too much to bare. I cannot even imagine what you are going through. And I'm sure its of no help at all... But keep reminding yourself of the love you shared and KNOW he would want nothing but happiness for his girl!









  xoxo


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jan 22, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Congrats! The eBay story is weird. You did the right thing. I've been on the other end of that, and your answer is what I wanted to hear. The seller who allegedly sent my lippies was unresponsive. When it comes to these kinds of things, let eBay handle it. The fact the buyer didn't want to do that is suspicious to me.


   Ebay seems to be improving, because before there was very little or any protection for Buyers, which Paypal will adopt such a method the notion that "customers are always right even when their wrong"  is very hurtful for individuals who are selling, I had a similiar situation, outside of Ebay, I was the seller & the buyer wanted their money back because my item was not authentic, I provided Paypal with my email receipt of when I purchased said item & still they sided with the buyer...& now I'm afraid what if the seller pulls a switcharoo....


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> She came back and said she was dissappointed but couldn't be bothered to persue the matter further? I am now wondering if it did arrive and she was just trying to pull a fast one? That said if it didn't arrive I feel guilty that she paid for something she didn't get :-(


  Congratulations Charlotte!

  With your Ebay sale, is it possible that the courier left the package outside the door?  I've had that happen to me and the driver couldn't even be bothered to ring the doorbell before rushing off.   Yodel seems to be a big culprit but I imagine other couriers do it too.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 22, 2014)

I used





Lisianthus said:


> Congratulations Charlotte!  With your Ebay sale, is it possible that the courier left the package outside the door?  I've had that happen to me and the driver couldn't even be bothered to ring the doorbell before rushing off.   Yodel seems to be a big culprit but I imagine other couriers do it too.


   I used collect plus, they say the drive left it out if sight in the front porch and a calling card. She says there is no parcel and no card.  What makes me think she is trying to pull one is the item values. If something cost £5 you might not bother, but she paid £60, I would raise a dispute in those circumstances just to see what eBay said.  I just finished sorting out my potential keeps into 1 drawer! Will post pictures yomorrow!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

@charlotte366 - Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This must be a great feeling; knowing that you will never ever have to take exams again. Personally, I think that lady is trying to scam you. It is possible that the order got signed for by a neighbour and then left on the front door and stolen by someone else or delivered to a neighbour and they don't want to give it to the buyer but - come on - how likely is that?
  @Pixie - Thank you for your motivational words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're right - knowing that there's a problem is the first step to solving it.


  Yesterday I was moaning about how difficult it is to sell my NARS blush and today someone bought it. I sold it for 12€ shipping included but it's better than it just lying here and not being used. It's too pretty for that.
  I also got rid off Cubic. I love Cubic but I don't wear it that much anymore (used to wear it on a daily basis before I got realllllly into MAC - my first MAC blush), so I gave it to my mum who loves colours like these. She used to have Tenderling and finished it but she's just too stingy to spend her money on MAC (I always have to talk her into buying MAC stuff because she actually loves their stuff). Pretty sure she will enjoy it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I used I used collect plus, they say the drive left it out if sight in the front porch and a calling card. She says there is no parcel and no card.  What makes me think she is trying to pull one is the item values. If something cost £5 you might not bother, but she paid £60, I would raise a dispute in those circumstances just to see what eBay said.  I just finished sorting out my potential keeps into 1 drawer! Will post pictures yomorrow!


   Yeah In her defense suppose if it had been left 'out of sight' it could have been knicked, and couriers are often too lazy to fill out those while you were out cards. But if she paid 60quid, why would she ever be like, oh never mind then?   Congrats on your exams!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh help me with all these new collections being announced! I hope they all suck!


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 22, 2014)

I have been so good for so long ... months and months now.  I do regret skipping the hourglass ambient powder palette but oh wells.  I tried catching up on this thread but after 2 hrs I still had 10 pages to go so feh.  Staying strong still

  I need to focus on skin care right now anyways


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 22, 2014)

So... here is some of my hoard.  I snapped this pic quickly while I was getting ready this morning.  What you are seeing here ladies is MSF's, bronzers, large blushes, various highlighters from other brands, who knows what else lol.  WHYYYYYYYYYY SO MUCH?????  I don't know if I will get to it, but I'll try to dump this out tonight and count what is in there.  I'm scared.  Hold me #teamlowbuy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> So... here is some of my hoard.  I snapped this pic quickly while I was getting ready this morning.  What you are seeing here ladies is MSF's, bronzers, large blushes, various highlighters from other brands, who knows what else lol.  WHYYYYYYYYYY SO MUCH?????  I don't know if I will get to it, but I'll try to dump this out tonight and count what is in there.  I'm scared.  Hold me #teamlowbuy.


  *supportive hug*


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> So... here is some of my hoard.  I snapped this pic quickly while I was getting ready this morning.  What you are seeing here ladies is MSF's, bronzers, large blushes, various highlighters from other brands, who knows what else lol.  WHYYYYYYYYYY SO MUCH?????  I don't know if I will get to it, but I'll try to dump this out tonight and count what is in there.  I'm scared.  Hold me #teamlowbuy.


  Be strong! I think most people who have done a count have had very positive results so although it might be shocking it's definitely worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No one will judge, we're all in the same boat here.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 22, 2014)

Purged 3 more items today. 2 brown eyeshadows and a lipstick that didn't look great on me. 3 strikes and they're out!

  I also tried on every single lipstick I owned and ranked them from best to worst. The 4 I disliked the most I put in a bowl by the door so I can put one on in the mornings. I might wear them as much as I can in the next 2 months and then at the end of the season (since they're more fall colors) B2M them for a more spring shade.

  Here's what I have in terms of colors:
  pink - 2
  nude - 2
  coral/peach - 2
  red - 1
  plum - 5?! I don't know how this happened.. I B2M for a few of these and they looked different from each other in the store but when I line them up at home they look so similar lol. Definitely have to focus on using up 4 of these.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *Oh help me with all these new collections being announced! *I hope they all suck!


  I'm shaking in my boots! I hope I don't like the Playland collection. There seems to be so much new stuff, a low buy definitely won't be easy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm shaking in my boots! I hope I don't like the Playland collection. There seems to be so much new stuff, a low buy definitely won't be easy.


  I'm a bit scared I'll love everything and cave. I know I can skip the 3D glitter, will probably skip Proenza, possibly FOF but that Playland collection might be my downfall.


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

I must be sicker than sick.. I have drawers full similar to the one posted.  

  Each and every excuse -- my family life, my dead loved ones, my wanting to see the finale of many collections I worked on are all bullshit.

  sorry, but that's me when I am brutally honest. And now I am being brutally honest with myself.  I have given away a lot of product to students, young muas, new items BNIB to institutions, and others thrown away because they have been damaged,  and I still have a ton of product.

  Am I ashamed -- no.  I am what I am and all I need to do is go forward and live a happy life.  As much as my makeup makes me happy and has provided a nice living for me, it's time to start a new life with new goals and new horizons.

  life moves forward and there is no time to look back.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Be strong! I think most people who have done a count have had very positive results so although it might be shocking it's definitely worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you ladies!  I'm kind of dying to get home and inventory this drawer now!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a bit scared I'll love everything and cave. I know I can skip the 3D glitter, will probably skip Proenza, possibly FOF but that Playland collection might be my downfall.


  I know I will get some things from Proenza and FoF, but I can skip the glitter as well. If Playland has the Casual Colours I will buy them, I had been waiting for those. But I had no idea they were already coming out in spring.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I know I will get some things from Proenza and FoF, but I can skip the glitter as well. If Playland has the Casual Colours I will buy them, I had been waiting for those. But I had no idea they were already coming out in spring.


  I kinda wish they were in the summer time, spring is the worst possible time they could be coming out (for me), especially April. I have a UK trip in May and had hoped Playland would launch after that.


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

Naomi.. I am pasting your signature

"BUY LESS, ENJOY MORE"

what do you enjoy more?  the things that stand out in my mind and heart are the moments I had doing special things.. with friends and loved ones.

I don't really remember what lipstick I wore on what day or why I loved it so much.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> So... here is some of my hoard.  I snapped this pic quickly while I was getting ready this morning.  What you are seeing here ladies is MSF's, bronzers, large blushes, various highlighters from other brands, who knows what else lol.  WHYYYYYYYYYY SO MUCH?????  I don't know if I will get to it, but I'll try to dump this out tonight and count what is in there.  I'm scared.  Hold me #teamlowbuy.


 
  If it makes you feel any better, the last time I counted my blush drawer, I had over 50.  The struggle to not buy makeup is real! So far this year, I have purchased two Bad Girl Riri lipsticks, thanks to a pro store restock, and yesterday I ordered one VG Rihanna lipstick & lipglass and a blot powder since I dropped and broke the one I had.  I'm nothing without that powder.   I also picked up two of the polishes from the Nicole by OPI Carrie Underwood collection. If I'm lucky, that will be it for the month. If I'm really lucky, that will be it until at least March.  One day at a time.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay, looked at all the new threads and it's not too bad. I think I'll make it through the spring with my low buy still in tact.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 22, 2014)

I am getting so tempted by the new lippes :/ but I'm sticking to my guns... No lipsticks unless it's matte!! I have to be strong and at least stick to that!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I know I will get some things from Proenza and FoF, but I can skip the glitter as well. If Playland has the Casual Colours I will buy them, I had been waiting for those. But I had no idea they were already coming out in spring.


  That will be a tough one for me to miss if it has the Casual Colours in it.  I absolutely love the two I have and wished I had bought more.  I have my fingers crossed that there will be repromotes and I won't have as many to choose from.

  I haven't really been dying to get anything until today when I saw the posts about the Hourglass blushes.  There's no way I will be able to keep myself from getting at least one.  I can't wait for the swatches to start popping up.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Thank you!  As scared as I am to do it I know that it will all be for the best.
> 
> Losing my father did crush me, in ways I never expected.  He suffered for years and I was ready for him to be at rest.  I could cry thinking about him every day if I would let myself.  Love on your father as much as you can.
> 
> I was wearing an old L'Oreal Endless long wearing thing in Pink Power.  I wore quite a bit of it so I was surprised yesterday when I put it on and thought ew lol.








 I know exactly how you feel - I went through that not all that long ago with my Dad & it was & still is extremely painful & difficult. I comfort myself somewhat in the fact that he isn't suffering any longer. I am going through the same thing now with my mom who is in pain & decline. I was always so close to both of them. A few friends on here were really by my side to comfort & support me for which I will always be so grateful for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of the pain subsides over time. Here's hugs! Know that it will be ok.

  I don't post here but do read at times. All of you have strength!

  Personally, I would be put in the "time out" corner in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I have not purchased any glosses in I think at least a year. I swore them all off


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 22, 2014)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> If it makes you feel any better, the last time I counted my blush drawer, I had over 50.  The struggle to not buy makeup is real! So far this year, I have purchased two Bad Girl Riri lipsticks, thanks to a pro store restock, and yesterday I ordered one VG Rihanna lipstick & lipglass and a blot powder since I dropped and broke the one I had.  I'm nothing without that powder.   I also picked up two of the polishes from the Nicole by OPI Carrie Underwood collection. If I'm lucky, that will be it for the month. If I'm really lucky, that will be it until at least March.  One day at a time.


  I know what you mean.  I have a few HG products that I absolutely can't live without.  I thought about getting the new VG but I think I will hold off for a little while.  I don't want to get it if I don't love the color.  If I want to spend money for the cause I will just buy another VG color.

  Being is this thread is making me feel better and having all of you share with me is great.  I actually spread all of my blushes out on my dining room table a few years ago and there were around 100 LOL.  I need to look for that picture.  I've purged a few boxes of stuff since then so I think there should be less now.  I hope.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I know exactly how you feel - I went through that not all that long ago with my Dad & it was & still is extremely painful & difficult. I comfort myself somewhat in the fact that he isn't suffering any longer. I am going through the same thing now with my mom who is in pain & decline. I was always so close to both of them. A few friends on here were really by my side to comfort & support me for which I will always be so grateful for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you for sharing.  I'm sorry about your mother.  Mine is in fairly good health but very recently her memory has gotten really bad and she doesn't make a lot of sense sometimes.  My brother and I are starting to worry.


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry you have had such pain Elegant.. it's a terrible thing to go through.  I am still going through the tunnel - my mom is also elderly but still quite feisty -- I don't know what will happen to me the day I lose her.  Frankly I am more afraid sometimes that I may go before her .. and leave her all alone.

  I send you many hugs -- even if you have already come out of the darkness.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  stay strong kids.. we are all in this boat and have to at least hold hands.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> So sorry you have had such pain Elegant.. it's a terrible thing to go through.  I am still going through the tunnel - my mom is also elderly but still quite feisty -- I don't know what will happen to me the day I lose her.  Frankly I am more afraid sometimes that I may go before her .. and leave her all alone.
> 
> I send you many hugs -- even if you have already come out of the darkness.
> 
> ...


  Now I'm teary eyed... big hugs to everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know it's never a solution to any problem destracting yourself by buying tons of makeup, clothes, etc. But personally it helps me not to go crazy. Having what I thought was my closest friend letting me down or seeing my dad succumbing to MS is heavy on my heart, amongst other things. Buying makeup brings me a little joy even though it can't make up for those problems and isn't a solution in the long run.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 22, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Okay, looked at all the new threads and it's not too bad. I think I'll make it through the spring with my low buy still in tact.


  Yup, me too. I'm planning to buy one (possibly two) of the new Ambient Blush, but I'm making room for them by getting rid of some others I don't really wear. Nothing else is jumping out at me right now. I don't do glitter (other than nails, as you said), I'm not into brights or pastels and I'm just meh about the rest of the collections I've seen until now. I could see myself buying some Maleficent for each of my daughters, but those will be Christmas stocking stuffers and I don't count gifts in my low-buy.

  I just got a bunch of lippies, gloss, e/s and liners in November/December so I'm not too likely to be drawn to those categories, unless I fall in love with a lipstick. If I'm tempted by anything it will likely be some sort of special powder. If the summer collection has a Marine Life, My Paradise or the like, I'd be tempted. I do have a soft spot for that kind of product but that's ok because I use them.

  The holiday sets are where I think I'll concentrate most of my buying this year. By then I'll have used some items up and will feel ok about 'restocking'.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are my empties!!!! ok I already had backups to those products as they are staples but still look at that one whole EYESHADOW!!!!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I haven't really been dying to get anything until today when I saw the posts about the Hourglass blushes.  There's no way I will be able to keep myself from getting at least one.  I can't wait for the swatches to start popping up.


  I just saw those today and I'm in the same boat. Thank heavens they're perm. That can be one of my 'reward for sticking to the low-buy' items!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Naomi.. I am pasting your signature  [COLOR=92908B]"BUY LESS, ENJOY MORE"[/COLOR]  [COLOR=92908B]what do you enjoy more?  the things that stand out in my mind and heart are the moments I had doing special things.. with friends and loved ones.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=92908B]I don't really remember what lipstick I wore on what day or why I loved it so much.[/COLOR]


Those are the things I enjoy most as well in my life. No makeup item brings me the kind of happiness and joy that my family and friends do. What I mean in my signature is I would like to buy less cosmetics and learn to enjoy my neglected items more. I've found that since I have had a steady stream of new things I've been forgetting about some great items and want to reacquaint myself with what I have and hopefully weed out some of the duds.


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Now I'm teary eyed... big hugs to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Naynadine.. I hear you and I too am easy prey for convincing myself that some product or _thing _will take away my pain of loss.. Makeup has been my life almost all of my adult life too.  So it's so very hard for me to curtail my impulses. I live in a world of colour, products, finishes, texture .. but I am trained to always look at the numbers behind them and what the actual cost of an item is.  And despite this, I have succumbed to buying in excess.  It does give me joy and does not offer a solution in the long run, but like any drug, it has eased some pain.

  I am today working on getting rid of the pain.


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those are the things I enjoy most as well in my life. No makeup item brings me the kind of happiness and joy that my family and friends do. What I mean in my signature is I would like to buy less cosmetics and learn to enjoy my neglected items more. I've found that since I have had a steady stream of new things I've been forgetting about some great items and want to reacquaint myself with what I have and hopefully weed out some of the duds.


  great Naomi.. enjoy your items and weed out the duds.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

Big group hug to everyone who is dealing with death or illness of loved ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I understand how buying all these pretty things helps to fill a bit of a void and distract you from what's going on around you. I wasn't dealing with death or illness when I started buying, but I was having a rough time and while I didn't really actually feel better, I was distracted and had something to focus on outside of the fact that my life at the time seemed like it was falling down around me. You are all some strong, intelligent, kind and funny ladies and I'm glad to be in this forum with you all.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> So... here is some of my hoard.  I snapped this pic quickly while I was getting ready this morning.  What you are seeing here ladies is MSF's, bronzers, large blushes, various highlighters from other brands, who knows what else lol.  WHYYYYYYYYYY SO MUCH?????  I don't know if I will get to it, but I'll try to dump this out tonight and count what is in there.  I'm scared.  Hold me #teamlowbuy.


   I sympathize and related, at one point I came to the realization that a yellow - light - pink look a lot like a cool-light- pink on my skin. the little nuance no longer worth the purchase!


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I just finished sorting out my potential keeps into 1 drawer! Will post pictures yomorrow!


 
  That does seem strange she wouldn't file a claim with Ebay for that amount of money.  She may leave you negative feedback to express her disappointment.  The courier shouldn't have left the parcel outside the house, he/she should've left a card and then made a 2nd attempt to deliver.  I know that they're under a lot of pressure to get deliveries done but still they should be more responsible with people's parcels.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> So sorry you have had such pain Elegant.. it's a terrible thing to go through.  I am still going through the tunnel - my mom is also elderly but still quite feisty -- I don't know what will happen to me the day I lose her.  Frankly I am more afraid sometimes that I may go before her .. and leave her all alone.
> 
> I send you many hugs -- even if you have already come out of the darkness.
> 
> ...


  I hear ya about mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope yours stays healthy & remains feisty.






 Thanks dear friend - for everything (especially for cracking me up all the time)


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, & I realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly really LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL of my makeup. I enjoy everything I get


----------



## kanne (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, & I realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly really LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL of my makeup. I enjoy everything I get


  I agree! Nobody should be ashamed of what they have, I think this thread is more about not getting caught up in the hype about products and spending money we don't have on makeup.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, & I realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly really LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL of my makeup. I enjoy everything I get


 you're so awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> you're so awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

kanne said:


> I agree! Nobody should be ashamed of what they have, I think this thread is more about not getting caught up in the hype about products and spending money we don't have on makeup.


  That's why I'm here! I really like the majority of the items I have purchased, but I will admit that I have gotten sucked into major hype from time to time and bought some items that I probably shouldn't of (my "duds") I want to learn to shop smarter and hopefully work on getting better at not making so many impulse buys.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> you're so awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  I love you Naomi


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Just sold some Sleek pigments I had no business buying in the first place cause I don't really DO pigments like that.  Also sold some Sleek palettes I've had for months and have never even used.  I figured I needed to do something to make up for my VG Rihanna purchase.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I love you Naomi


  Aww....I love you too, Elegant.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 22, 2014)

kanne said:


> I agree! Nobody should be ashamed of what they have, I think this thread is more about not getting caught up in the hype about products and spending money we don't have on makeup.


  yes thats definitely why i appreciate this thread!! i just have so MUCH that im tired of gettin caught up in the hype of newness whether its a collection or change of the season shyt. im more cognizant (dmn did i spell that right lol) of what i purchase vs being so impulsive. im not perfect...im a work in progress most definitely.


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I hear ya about mom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thank you dear friend.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope she stays strong too.. I am counting on it.  

  and cracking you up is part of my job


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yes thats definitely why i appreciate this thread!! i just have so MUCH that im tired of gettin caught up in the hype of newness whether its a collection or change of the season shyt. im more cognizant (dmn did i spell that right lol) of what i purchase vs being so impulsive. im not perfect...im a work in progress most definitely.


  well, that's exactly what has made us all join this thread -- not getting caught up in hype and using what we have in our stashes.

  every woman is impulsive and the industry knows it -- one of the reasons I have come to many decisions with my inner self.  It can become addictive.

  I will never be ashamed -- I love what I do and will keep loving it till I get old and wizzened.. (lol, don't  know if I spelled that right either)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Well I have had a very good day today!  I got my final exam results through for my professional UK tax exams - I passed, I am now a qualified tax advisor!!!!! No more exams ever! Completely off topic but I feel happy and wanted to share since its taken 8 years of study and exams whilst working full time to get to this point!  My reward has not been to buy more make up - resisting! Instead I am off home from work in a minute and I am going to re-organise my stash in full so that all the things I want to keep are in 1 draw. I will store the rest in the other 2 draws, after a month if I haven't missed them, then they can leave my house for someone elses!


  :cheer: Yay you!  





elegant-one said:


> Oh, & I realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly really LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL of my makeup. I enjoy everything I get


  As you should! As all of us should! :nods:  In my case, it's more a matter of using what I have and being more selective about what I buy, along with recognizing what my makeup vices are (my biggest ones are eyeshadows, lipsticks, and lipglosses, with brushes not too far behind, which is why I set my limits the way I did).  * * *  Currently I have a shoebox going with stuff I either don't use anymore, have used but didn't like, or stuff that (IMO) doesn't really suit me. Every so often I'll be going through my stash and adding things to it.  Question, though: I don't have any of my eyeshadow pot sleeves, and I've depotted some things in the past so don't have compacts, either. What's a good way to keep them safe, should I end up wanting to get rid of some of them?  So far, no new makeup purchased. Though I am eyeing NARS Sex Fantasy, as I don't have anything like that in my blush collection.


----------



## User38 (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, & I realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly really LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL of my makeup. I enjoy everything I get


 








  amen amen amen!!

  love what you have and live what you love


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 22, 2014)

I have to say I'm very relieved at all of the color stories popping up. The only thing I'm interested in from Jan-April is the FoF collection (and I'm only planning on a few items) and if there's a random blast from the past like casual colors or tendertones or something I might try one or two. Not into the brights. Then blush duos in Pedro Lourenco maybe but that's not till May. Not into the Disney hype either. If there's a beauty or pearlmatte powder this year I could be into that too. I will also limit myself to one Hourglass blush and one ambient powder, since they're perm I can always try more later! #teamlowbuy


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

SweetDreams said:


> smh got the riri vvg gloss and lipstick....also saw this traincase at sephora was half off so i had toget that too. so we'll say 3 items for jan. feb fantasy of flowers will only be 3 items because those lipsticks are iffy.    i was supposed to no buy jan and get 6 items in feb........im weak yall!


  It's okay! A week prior to me starting the "low buy/no buy goal; I bought four foundations (covergirl & bh cosmetics), 2 bottles of skindinavia, MAC Steel Kiss, a Smashbox cream blush, and Too faced shadow insurance. Then last week I ordered The Too Faced Chocolate palette! It happens! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am doing great. I haven't purchased any makeup in three weeks - and it feels like FOREVER! I feel like I am in rehab. After looking at all of the upcoming collections, I am pretty safe until April and May. Then I will really need to have some self-control.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 22, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> So... here is some of my hoard.  I snapped this pic quickly while I was getting ready this morning.  What you are seeing here ladies is MSF's, bronzers, large blushes, various highlighters from other brands, who knows what else lol.  WHYYYYYYYYYY SO MUCH?????  I don't know if I will get to it, but I'll try to dump this out tonight and count what is in there.  I'm scared.  Hold me #teamlowbuy.


  I know this isn't helpful - but that drawer is some serious makeup porn. It is really pretty!  Let us know how the inventory goes!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 22, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> So far, no new makeup purchased. Though I am eyeing NARS Sex Fantasy, as I don't have anything like that in my blush collection.


  Yes - I have thought about this too. I was thinking of taking a sheet of magnet and placing the depotted shadows on the sheet of magnet and then put it in a plastic bag for safe keeping (until you sell/swap them).  I guess that depends on if you have put magnets on the depotted shadows (if you use a Z palette or not?)?


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't post too often here, but I read a lot, and I love this thread! I'm really cutting back on makeup purchases, but I'm now hoarding skincare. Much easier for me to justify, since it gets used to quickly. I'm doing fairly well buying less, and have only bought the new Too Faced palette at a major discount, two lipsticks that I'd been wanting for months, and a Nars blush from the new collection. It was my birthday month though, and I had been planning most of those purchases for some time. I'm not tempted by all of the new collections or the new Nars palette, which were the things I was most worried about.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a bit scared I'll love everything and cave. I know I can skip the 3D glitter, will probably skip Proenza, possibly FOF but that Playland collection might be my downfall.


 I'm nervous too... But initial color stories have me less anxious than I thought I would be! And instead of making my list based off what items I think I'll like, I'm REALLY trying to focus on 1-3 things that are unique and not another dupe! This MUST be progress! I love that you're chanting our anthem "Buy less. Enjoy more!" We are such a great group and truly a "team!" #TeamLowBuy  





HerGreyness said:


> I must be sicker than sick.. I have drawers full similar to the one posted.    Each and every excuse -- my family life, my dead loved ones, my wanting to see the finale of many collections I worked on are all bullshit.  sorry, but that's me when I am brutally honest. And now I am being brutally honest with myself.  I have given away a lot of product to students, young muas, new items BNIB to institutions, and others thrown away because they have been damaged,  and I still have a ton of product.  Am I ashamed -- no.  I am what I am and all I need to do is go forward and live a happy life.  As much as my makeup makes me happy and has provided a nice living for me, it's time to start a new life with new goals and new horizons.  life moves forward and there is no time to look back.


 No time to look back. No shame. No beating ourselves up about past missteps or mistakes! Yes!! We are here to help each other take positive steps!! And end 2014 feeling empowered and confident in ourselves! HerGreyness... You always know what to say!!   





Naynadine said:


> Now I'm teary eyed... big hugs to everyone! :grouphug:   I know it's never a solution to any problem destracting yourself by buying tons of makeup, clothes, etc. But personally it helps me not to go crazy. Having what I thought was my closest friend letting me down or seeing my dad succumbing to MS is heavy on my heart, amongst other things. Buying makeup brings me a little joy even though it can't make up for those problems and isn't a solution in the long run.


 Its OK to bring a little joy into your life! You deserve that! I'm sorry about your struggles! I'm sending you hugs and lots of them!!!   





BrinaBoo10 said:


> I am doing great. I haven't purchased any makeup in three weeks - and it feels like FOREVER! I feel like I am in rehab. After looking at all of the upcoming collections, I am pretty safe until April and May. Then I will really need to have some self-control.


 I love to hear this!!!! Keep kicking butt and posting your success!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 




Those are the things I enjoy most as well in my life. No makeup item brings me the kind of happiness and joy that my family and friends do. What I mean in my signature is I would like to buy less cosmetics and learn to enjoy my neglected items more. I've found that since I have had a steady stream of new things I've been forgetting about some great items and want to reacquaint myself with what I have and hopefully weed out some of the duds.


  THIS says it all in my mind.  I buy make up as an emotional crutch except when I am at my absolute lowest I buy nothing, its the middle ground that causes me to shop.  But hand over my heart, none of it brings the same joy as spending quality time with my loved ones or travel. I bought less for the first 9 months of 2013 and as a result I used that money to spend a week in Kenya, that week made me more happy than anything I have ever done and the memories are still with me everyday reminding me that life has to be lived, not spent in my room watching the world go by. I booked another trip this year as I want to live more.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 







  So... here is some of my hoard.  I snapped this pic quickly while I was getting ready this morning.  What you are seeing here ladies is MSF's, bronzers, large blushes, various highlighters from other brands, who knows what else lol.  WHYYYYYYYYYY SO MUCH?????  I don't know if I will get to it, but I'll try to dump this out tonight and count what is in there.  I'm scared.  Hold me #teamlowbuy.



  Looks like you have some precious jewels in there. Make a list and check it twice, sell to the ones if the price is right!!!!!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sending love to all of you who are struggeling right now, whether it's with your job or your family!


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 



That's why I'm here! I really like the majority of the items I have purchased, but I will admit that I have gotten sucked into major hype from time to time and bought some items that I probably shouldn't of (my "duds") I want to learn to shop smarter and hopefully work on getting better at not making so many impulse buys. 



  I have bought many things off of the hype that I ended up not liking or when I received the item I swatched it and I already have something just like it which pisses me off.  I don’t want 10 lipsticks that all swatch so similar I mean really.. and I don’t even wear fuchsia pink lipstick like that. I would like to own no more than two fuchsia pick lipsticks….. so why do I keep buying more…. the hype of it and the ohhhh it’s so pretty crap.  To keep myself from making this mistake too often I decided on what colors I love and try to buy more of those colors but also make sure not to exceed the max of each color I own.  I have set my max for each color lipstick to be no more than five of each color Fuchsia, Red, Pink, Nude, Orange or Purple.  This way I will never have over 30 lipsticks period.  If I want to purchase another red lipstick then I must use up a red lippie, sell one or give one away in order to purchase another one.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 23, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> But hand over my heart, none of it brings the same joy as spending quality time with my loved ones or travel. I bought less for the first 9 months of 2013 and as a result I used that money to spend a week in Kenya, *that week made me more happy than anything I have ever done and the memories are still with me everyday reminding me that life has to be lived*, not spent in my room watching the world go by. I booked another trip this year as I want to live more.


  Absolutely. It's so easy to get focused on making a living that we forget to make a life. My family are going to England and Scotland this summer so I'm focused on saving for that trip. I'd much rather create memories with my almost grown children than buy a few more lipsticks that I don't need. We went to Italy together in 2012 and I'll always cherish those memories.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 23, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Absolutely. It's so easy to get focused on making a living that we forget to make a life. My family are going to England and Scotland this summer so I'm focused on saving for that trip. I'd much rather create memories with my almost grown children than buy a few more lipsticks that I don't need. We went to Italy together in 2012 and I'll always cherish those memories.


 Colour me green with envy! I want to travel to England. I hope you love it! My boyfriend and I are hoping to take our first trip (just to NYC to explore and shop) this year so the more I can save then the better. It's nice to have another goal in mind for that money, I think it helps keep you on track


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's why I'm here! I really like the majority of the items I have purchased, but I will admit that I have gotten sucked into major hype from time to time and bought some items that I probably shouldn't of (my "duds") I want to learn to shop smarter and hopefully work on getting better at not making so many impulse buys.
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought many things off of the hype that I ended up not liking or when I received the item I swatched it and I already have something just like it which pisses me off. I don’t want 10 lipsticks that all swatch so similar I mean really.. and I don’t even wear fuchsia pink lipstick like that. I would like to own no more than two fuchsia pick lipsticks….. so why do I keep buying more…. the hype of it and the ohhhh it’s so pretty crap. To keep myself from making this mistake too often I decided on what colors I love and try to buy more of those colors but also make sure not to exceed the max of each color I own. I have set my max for each color lipstick to be no more than five of each color Fuchsia, Red, Pink, Nude, Orange or Purple. This way I will never have over 30 lipsticks period. If I want to purchase another red lipstick then I must use up a red lippie, sell one or give one away in order to purchase another one.


  ah man if I had that rule I would be looking at all my red lipsticks and saying this one pulls ORANGE this one pulls PINK this one pulls PURPLE etc and still have to get rid of most of them.  Not ashamed about it or anything.  My husband loves reds and I love plums or reds pulling pink so I only have 2 or 3 nudes, no oranges.  All ahem not counting them lipsticks are red or pinky red or so blue red as to be purple/plum or fuchsia.    

  I am eagerly anticipating the By Request and my return to Estee Lauder &Co come april~ my birthday month.  I have resisted so many pretty things since last July.  I honestly don't think I purchased anything other than a handful of things... 2 of the Dior Holiday things {lipstick and a nail polish}, a nail polish from Chanel and was gifted a {pointed it out} lipstick from Chanel.  I honestly think that is all I got since RiRi the first.  Oh I bought 2 back-ups of a el inexpensive nail polish from Sally Hansen because my husband loves it and it was an LE from a few years ago.... one was to be a gift to my Chanel counter gal but she wasn't allowed to accept it.  

  Now I am wanting to go over and count so I can be sure to be honest.....


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 23, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Colour me green with envy! I want to travel to England. I hope you love it! My boyfriend and I are hoping to take our first trip (just to NYC to explore and shop) this year so the more I can save then the better. It's nice to have another goal in mind for that money, I think it helps keep you on track


  I didn't make it to Europe until I was in my 40s! I remember the first trip I went on with my husband (then boyfriend) - San Francisco. It took a lot of saving at a much lower income, but it was worth it. We had a great time. Hope you enjoy NYC - I usually get there on business once a year and always have fun. It's definitely worth giving up some splurges along the way to get there. Same day half price theatre tickets in Times Square and $6 Inglot shadows a block away make passing up on much more expensive MAC singles and quads along the way much easier.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 23, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I didn't make it to Europe until I was in my 40s! I remember the first trip I went on with my husband (then boyfriend) - San Francisco. It took a lot of saving at a much lower income, but it was worth it. We had a great time. Hope you enjoy NYC - I usually get there on business once a year and always have fun. It's definitely worth giving up some splurges along the way to get there. Same day half price theatre tickets in Times Square and $6 Inglot shadows a block away make passing up on much more expensive MAC singles and quads along the way much easier.


 Yeah I really hope we carry the plan through and go. I heard there was the Inglot store! I have to make sure to go if we go. I think as long as you go and treat yourself well sometimes it doesn't matter what age you take your trip


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

I felt the same way after seeing the colour stories emerge! Playland had me really nervous, but after seeing how all the lippies seem like they could be versions of things I already have so I was able to narrow it down to 2 of the casual colours (I missed them last time) and maybe a lipglass or two. *whew* That sounds like pretty good progress to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#TEAMLOWBUY!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > Those are the things I enjoy most as well in my life. No makeup item brings me the kind of happiness and joy that my family and friends do. What I mean in my signature is I would like to buy less cosmetics and learn to enjoy my neglected items more. I've found that since I have had a steady stream of new things I've been forgetting about some great items and want to reacquaint myself with what I have and hopefully weed out some of the duds.
> ...


  That's fantastic, Charlotte! I bet Kenya was amazing. Where are you planning on going this year? Travel is another reason that I'm low buying, I would like to do a trip each year or so and start to check some places off my "Places to go to" list. Last year was England and this year will be a return there again (my boyfriend lives there), but I'm also going to try and squeeze in a train trip to Paris while I'm there visiting. I'd like next year to be either Greece or Germany.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's why I'm here! I really like the majority of the items I have purchased, but I will admit that I have gotten sucked into major hype from time to time and bought some items that I probably shouldn't of (my "duds") I want to learn to shop smarter and hopefully work on getting better at not making so many impulse buys.
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought many things off of the hype that I ended up not liking or when I received the item I swatched it and I already have something just like it which pisses me off. I don’t want 10 lipsticks that all swatch so similar I mean really.. and I don’t even wear fuchsia pink lipstick like that. I would like to own no more than two fuchsia pick lipsticks….. so why do I keep buying more…. the hype of it and the ohhhh it’s so pretty crap. To keep myself from making this mistake too often I decided on what colors I love and try to buy more of those colors but also make sure not to exceed the max of each color I own. I have set my max for each color lipstick to be no more than five of each color Fuchsia, Red, Pink, Nude, Orange or Purple. This way I will never have over 30 lipsticks period. If I want to purchase another red lipstick then I must use up a red lippie, sell one or give one away in order to purchase another one.


  That sounds like a really great strategy, NewChick10. I was really proud of myself for letting Pleasurebomb from RiRi Holiday go as I realized as I was about to check out that I would never use it. Sure it's pretty, but I am and always have been more of a wearer of darker colours and as far as fuchsias and pinks I can't even remember the last time I reached for one of my pink lipsticks so I could in all reality probably never buy another of either of those colours again. Unless I were to actually find a HG one that is unique and looks smashing on me. lol


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jan 23, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah I really hope we carry the plan through and go. I heard there was the Inglot store! I have to make sure to go if we go. I think as long as you go and treat yourself well sometimes it doesn't matter what age you take your trip


   Agree I read somewhere that stated " Spend your money on memories & not on material things, I have traveled a little,  Mexico once & many times to FL & the Caribbean (2x), I would love to go to France, Italy & Cruise,  I'm working on the last one since I can get Seasick & I'm so afraid of flying.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

So far this week I have rediscovered how much I love my Tarte Amazonian clay blush in Blushing Bride, Diamonds CCB, Midnight Mambo MSL and Rebel l/s.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Colour me green with envy! I want to travel to England. I hope you love it! My boyfriend and I are hoping to take our first trip (just to NYC to explore and shop) this year so the more I can save then the better. It's nice to have another goal in mind for that money, I think it helps keep you on track


  I hope you and your bf enjoy NYC. I haven't gone there yet either, but it's on my list!


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 23, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> Agree I read somewhere that stated " Spend your money on memories & not on material things, I have traveled a little, Mexico once & many times to FL & the Caribbean (2x), I would love to go to France, Italy & Cruise, I'm working on the last one since I can get Seasick & I'm so afraid of flying.


  yea, this year it is more about experiences to me, than material things. I still enjoy them, but i brought so much , that it is not as enjoyable.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 23, 2014)

hi ladies,
  i need some encouragement

  as all the new collections have launched, ive wrote my interest lists, which are always about 6 or so items but i think the most items ive ever bought from a collection is 3.
  it seems as if there wont be an new MAC launches in the UK until march, i remember it last year there were about 3 collections launched on the same day when baking beauties was out and it was madness!
  so it looks as if it will be the same this year too.
  im not worried that i'll buy too much, as it's kind of good they all come out at once because then i can only get what i TRULY feel confident that i will use.
  obviously, the downside is that i will have to save up quite a bit of money for such a big haul.

  and so... im thinking i should do a no buy for all of february!
  and i could put away the money i would usually spend ready for all the march and april collections?

  is it a bit too drastic? anyone got a more gentler suggestion for me? like 1 purchase a week or a cash limit?


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you and your bf enjoy NYC. I haven't gone there yet either, but it's on my list!


 Thank you! It's not written in stone yet but I have high hopes. I hope you get to every place on your list too!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 



That's fantastic, Charlotte! I bet Kenya was amazing. Where are you planning on going this year? Travel is another reason that I'm low buying, I would like to do a trip each year or so and start to check some places off my "Places to go to" list. Last year was England and this year will be a return there again (my boyfriend lives there), but I'm also going to try and squeeze in a train trip to Paris while I'm there visiting. I'd like next year to be either Greece or Germany. 



  Kenya was out of this world, I love wildlife and photography so it was a dream come true! It was so amazing I am doing it again this year, but in a slightly different area and different time of year. I am also hoping to go to Burma or Australia this year to and then next year for my 30th Birthday I would like to go to the Antartic.   Once I hit 30 I would like to buy a house, so I feel like now is the time to enjoy myself and create memories before I have huge financial responsibilites, excess make up doesn't fit in my plan so this low buy thread came along at the right time.  On a good positive note a newly qualified make up artist in my area is trying to buy for their kit and its interested in my BNIB Illamasqua and MAC stuff, so hopefully I will be in a position to sell some more this weekend!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I felt the same way after seeing the colour stories emerge! Playland had me really nervous, but after seeing how all the lippies seem like they could be versions of things I already have so I was able to narrow it down to 2 of the casual colours (I missed them last time) and maybe a lipglass or two. *whew* That sounds like pretty good progress to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG I love the Casual Colours.  I am tempted to buy all three but I have a light pink creme blush (so sweet, so easy maybe?) and I don't like the way it looks on me at all.  I will probably, fingers crossed, just get the two darker colors.  Amplified is my favorite formula of MAC l/s but how many bright pinks and pink corals do I need?  Even if they are unique I don't think I can justify more lipsticks.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hi ladies,
> i need some encouragement
> 
> as all the new collections have launched, ive wrote my interest lists, which are always about 6 or so items but i think the most items ive ever bought from a collection is 3.
> ...


  I don't think it's too drastic at all! I know it isn't always easy to turn away from purchases, but if you have your eye on several items and feel you're going to do a sizable haul with those collections that saving up during February is a good idea.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's fantastic, Charlotte! I bet Kenya was amazing. Where are you planning on going this year? Travel is another reason that I'm low buying, I would like to do a trip each year or so and start to check some places off my "Places to go to" list. Last year was England and this year will be a return there again (my boyfriend lives there), but I'm also going to try and squeeze in a train trip to Paris while I'm there visiting. I'd like next year to be either Greece or Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That sounds so incredibly wonderful! Best of luck on buying your house too, that's really exciting and yay for the newly qualified mua!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Thank you! It's not written in stone yet but I have high hopes. I hope you get to every place on your list too!


  Thank you! I turned 30 last summer and said to myself that I'm going to spend my 30's really living. My 20's were an epic nightmare, but I'm determined to make my 30's and the decades after that full of life and great memories.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> LOL Thank you!!  I did have some fun pulling everything out.  There was stuff in there I hadn't seen in a long time and would love to be wearing.
> 
> 
> Speaking of twice...  I had two Lust MSF's in there and had not idea.  I must have bought them in the same month.  I have WAY too much stuff if I buy the same thing twice in the same month.
> ...


  I love Amplifieds as well and the colours sound lovely, but as you said how many in that colour scheme does one really need? (I really need to smash that in my head when it comes to purples) I'm probably going to skip all of those unless one is some kind of super unique and gorgeous colour that isn't a total dupe of something in my collection and it has to also look fabulous on me which means no online panic buying for me on this one!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

I went and counted my MAC lipsticks last night and it turns out that I bought 40 from April to now and now own 42 MAC lipsticks. Why did I need to buy 40 lipsticks in one year? I started buying MAC around the Archie's Girls launch and let it kinda spiral out of control from there. :/


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I went and counted my MAC lipsticks last night and it turns out that I bought 40 from April to now and now own 42 MAC lipsticks. Why did I need to buy 40 lipsticks in one year? I started buying MAC around the Archie's Girls launch and let it kinda spiral out of control from there. :/


  Omg Naomi - that's went I started.. The Archie's collection.  I don't know what happened.  I also got out of control.  2012  I was never like this.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 23, 2014)

Ladies coming to England this year - if you're going to be in London, and fancy meeting up for a quick coffee/chat drop me a PM before you leave. Would love to meet some of my  low-buy team!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Omg Naomi - that's went I started.. The Archie's collection. I don't know what happened. I also got out of control. 2012 I was never like this.


  2011- 2012 for me was indie pigment mania! I was so crazed and somehow amassed probably over 200 (I'm afraid to count them now). There was a few months after I put my foot down on my pigment buying where I bought nothing. I didn't even like lipstick for the longest time and only wore gloss, that all changed when a friend gave me her Style Curve and Neon Orange lipsticks and I fell in love with Style Curve and wanted to try more MAC. I missed out on Marilyn and so Archie was the next collection to catch my eye and it all went down hill from there. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Ladies coming to England this year - if you're going to be in London, and fancy meeting up for a quick coffee/chat drop me a PM before you leave. Would love to meet some of my low-buy team!


  That'd be great! I do plan on going into London during my stay. I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Omg Naomi - that's went I started.. The Archie's collection. I don't know what happened. I also got out of control. 2012 I was never like this.


  Archie's was the peak of my problems! I think I bought like 10 items from that collection.. and I only have 3 of them left after getting rid of things I don't use! That's terrible. I loved the comics growing up and loved how they did the concept and packaging..and I knew there would probably never be a collection like it again for me. But I really could have gotten away with 1 or two things and been happy with that..


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 2011- 2012 for me was indie pigment mania! I was so crazed and somehow amassed probably over 200 (I'm afraid to count them now). There was a few months after I put my foot down on my pigment buying where I bought nothing. I didn't even like lipstick for the longest time and only wore gloss, that all changed when a friend gave me her Style Curve and Neon Orange lipsticks and I fell in love with Style Curve and wanted to try more MAC. I missed out on Marilyn and so Archie was the next collection to catch my eye and it all went down hill from there. lol


  We all have to start somewhere lol!  The start of my MAC madness was the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Archie's was the peak of my problems! I think I bought like 10 items from that collection.. and I only have 3 of them left after getting rid of things I don't use! That's terrible. I loved the comics growing up and loved how they did the concept and packaging..and I knew there would probably never be a collection like it again for me. But I really could have gotten away with 1 or two things and been happy with that..


  I did pretty well as I had not reached MAC addict proportions then and only got Oh,Oh,Oh, Daddy's Little Girl, Boyfriend Stealer and Ronnie Red. DLG is the only one I've consistently worn out of those.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> We all have to start somewhere lol!  The start of my MAC madness was the Hello Kitty collection.


  I wish I had been around for Hello Kitty, that one looked so cute!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 23, 2014)

Guess who went to MAC/Sephora today! This girllll. I know what you're all thinking.. but stay with me!

  At MAC my favorite MUA was all "I haven't seen you in a while!" = Sign #1 that you're doing well on your low-buy. I only bought 1 item.. a backup of my MSFN since I'm almost out.

  At Sephora I got a NARS foundation, NARS concealer, and an Hourglass powder. I had a good reason for these too, I promise. I didn't have any liquid foundation or concealer and I'm thrilled I finally found shades light/neutral enough. I also wanted to try one of the ambient powders so I would know if I still wanted Perfect Topping or not. And guess what? I DON'T. I want like 3 more of the hourglass powders though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I will wait for the VIB sale since they're perm. I also got the new Bumble & Bumble dry shampoo (not counted under my limit).

  So that's 4 items of 12 used up.. but they were all ones on my preliminary list and now I know I can skip PT. I feel much better researching and planning for products rather than scrambling to find swatches and having regrets for missing out AND regrets for things I did purchase (sometimes in the same collection).


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish I had been around for Hello Kitty, that one looked so cute!


  It was cute and some of the items from that collection are still favorites, like the Lucky Tom palette, Fun & Games blush and Big Bow l/s.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hi ladies,
> i need some encouragement
> 
> as all the new collections have launched, ive wrote my interest lists, which are always about 6 or so items but i think the most items ive ever bought from a collection is 3.
> ...


  I will probably have to do the same thing. I don't know when all the collections will come out over here. I want stuff from FoF and Proenza, so if both of those come out in March I'll have to save for that. On top of that there's always the Glamour magazine Shopping Week in spring, usually in March as well IIRC, where I always place an order with a certain website since they'll have a 15€ coupon when you spend 65€. I want to repurchase my Clinique concealer and then maybe something Chanel. So March will be expensive and I *shouldn't* buy anything until then...
  It kinda sucks that we have to wait longer for precise release dates and Euro prices over here. And then: boom! three collections coming out at once.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 23, 2014)

My





Spikesmom said:


> We all have to start somewhere lol!  The start of my MAC madness was the Hello Kitty collection.


 first mac was also the hello kitty collection I bought a lot, the only things I kept and still use are the 2 blushes and a beauty powder!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you, Pixie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Glitters are a definite skip, FOF I might get an MSF, Playland maybe a gloss and casual colour, Proenza is a skip, might get a mineralize gloss to try the formula since I like the MRLs. Either way, I'm just glad MAC has made it easy to stick to my low buy with these collections. lol


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *Guess who went to MAC/Sephora today! This girllll. I know what you're all thinking.. but stay with me!*
> 
> At MAC my favorite MUA was all "I haven't seen you in a while!" = Sign #1 that you're doing well on your low-buy. I only bought 1 item.. a backup of my MSFN since I'm almost out.
> 
> ...








  That sounds like a very reasonable and #teamlowbuy approved haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm also happy with my Hourglass powder and Nars concealer. I have bought so little MAC in the last months that I completely forgot the feeling of having to stalk the websites and hunt down items. I'm dreading the FoF and Proenza releases.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That sounds like a very reasonable and #teamlowbuy approved haul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm so relieved you approve!! I was a little nervous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually the word "haul" doesn't fit well with #teamlowbuy but I really did think it all through. I also can't believe how good my face looks with the three new products I got today.. all of them are now HG status already!!

  I hear ya about MAC, I love not having to stalk and having a ton of swatches/reviews/tutorials to check out before purchase!

  I'll still check out some of the lippies from FoF and maybe a couple other pieces, but I no longer feel out of control like I did when the color story first came out.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 23, 2014)

I also got to check out the OPI Gwen Stefani and Brazil collections. Initially wanted both mini sets and 2-3 of the neutrals from Brazil before I got to see them. Skipped all of it!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

This is so silly but I am bummed about losing my Sephora VIB status on this low buy.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So far this week I have rediscovered how much I love my Tarte Amazonian clay blush in Blushing Bride, Diamonds CCB, Midnight Mambo MSL and Rebel l/s.


 I love rediscovering things I love in many stash! Its so easy to forget them w all the new items coming in... That's why I need less coming in! I rediscovered Cream Soda blush last week!! I should not stop using things I love just because new stuff comes along.   





kerry-jane88 said:


> hi ladies, i need some encouragement  as all the new collections have launched, ive wrote my interest lists, which are always about 6 or so items but i think the most items ive ever bought from a collection is 3. it seems as if there wont be an new MAC launches in the UK until march, i remember it last year there were about 3 collections launched on the same day when baking beauties was out and it was madness! so it looks as if it will be the same this year too. im not worried that i'll buy too much, as it's kind of good they all come out at once because then i can only get what i TRULY feel confident that i will use. obviously, the downside is that i will have to save up quite a bit of money for such a big haul.  and so... im thinking i should do a no buy for all of february! and i could put away the money i would usually spend ready for all the march and april collections?  is it a bit too drastic? anyone got a more gentler suggestion for me? like 1 purchase a week or a cash limit?


 I think a no buy in February is a good plan for you. And February is a short month, so I don't think it will feel as long as it seems! Good luck!  





veronikawithak said:


> Guess who went to MAC/Sephora today! This girllll. I know what you're all thinking.. but stay with me!  At MAC my favorite MUA was all "I haven't seen you in a while!" = Sign #1 that you're doing well on your low-buy. I only bought 1 item.. a backup of my MSFN since I'm almost out.  At Sephora I got a NARS foundation, NARS concealer, and an Hourglass powder. I had a good reason for these too, I promise. I didn't have any liquid foundation or concealer and I'm thrilled I finally found shades light/neutral enough. I also wanted to try one of the ambient powders so I would know if I still wanted Perfect Topping or not. And guess what? I DON'T. I want like 3 more of the hourglass powders though..   but I will wait for the VIB sale since they're perm. I also got the new Bumble & Bumble dry shampoo (not counted under my limit).  So that's 4 items of 12 used up.. but they were all ones on my preliminary list and now I know I can skip PT. I feel much better researching and planning for products rather than scrambling to find swatches and having regrets for missing out AND regrets for things I did purchase (sometimes in the same collection).


 Definitely an approved haul! Everything was on your list, and it even helped you clear up a slot on your list at the same time! You thought it all through and did a great job!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> This is so silly but I am bummed about losing my Sephora VIB status on this low buy.


 Silly girl! I'll lose mine too within the next 6 months. It feels like getting kicked out of the popular kids group! BUT now you are part of a new group... TeamLowBuy!! And we truly care about you... Not your money!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Silly girl! I'll lose mine too within the next 6 months. It feels like getting kicked out of the popular kids group! BUT now you are part of a new group... TeamLowBuy!! And we truly care about you... Not your money!


  LOL @ getting kicked out of the popular kids group, heaven forbid!!  Another thing that makes me sad is that I really love trying new things, textures, colors, trends, etc...  One thing I love most about my part-time freelancing is talking to people about products.  Obviously I don't have experience with every product out there, but I usually try out enough new things to be able to speak intelligently and recommend things to women of various ages and skin types.  I know I can get in, do the makeup, and get out without too much conversation, but I seem to end up with clients that have lots of questions and are looking to try new things.  I don't get this too much at weddings, but during a one on one application it always happens.  I guess I'll have to find some kind of middle ground.  Shopping my stash isn't going to keep me up on experiencing new things.  Am I over thinking this lol?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> OMG I love Cream Soda blush.  I have been using it pretty regularly since it came out.  If I purge blushes that one will not be going anywhere.  Actually I was thinking of making a palette with that.  I've been meaning to ask you girls for an opinion on that.  I'll do that in a separate post.   LOL @ getting kicked out of the popular kids group, heaven forbid!!  Another thing that makes me sad is that I really love trying new things, textures, colors, trends, etc...  One thing I love most about my part-time freelancing is talking to people about products.  Obviously I don't have experience with every product out there, but I usually try out enough new things to be able to speak intelligently and recommend things to women of various ages and skin types.  I know I can get in, do the makeup, and get out without too much conversation, but I seem to end up with clients that have lots of questions and are looking to try new things.  I don't get this too much at weddings, but during a one on one application it always happens.  I guess I'll have to find some kind of middle ground.  Shopping my stash isn't going to keep me up on experiencing new things.  Am I over thinking this lol?


 Yay for CS love! I'm guessing your questioning whether or not to depot because of the special packaging? I'm kind of having the same struggle. I'm not crazy about the packaging at all... But having it in different packaging helps it pop easier in my stash, which reminds me to use it. So I'm debating...  As far as keeping up w new things for your clients... Don't take this the wrong way, but you may be focusing on that point to justify buying more things you don't need. The average client isn't going to have the massive amount of makeup you have... They are probably more interested in colors and such that would work for them. If it is truly a desire to keep up on trends, you could always limit your purchases to 1 item of a new formula to test it. And then refer to online swatches, blogs, and reviews to get helpful info to share w your clients... HTH a little...


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 23, 2014)

I just realized the Proenza collection won't come out before April, no idea why I thought it was Feb/March. Whew, gives me some more time to save.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> As far as keeping up w new things for your clients... Don't take this the wrong way, but you may be focusing on that point to justify buying more things you don't need. The average client isn't going to have the massive amount of makeup you have... They are probably more interested in colors and such that would work for them. If it is truly a desire to keep up on trends, you could always limit your purchases to 1 item of a new formula to test it. And then refer to online swatches, blogs, and reviews to get helpful info to share w your clients... HTH a little...


  LOL I didn't take that the wrong way, but I'm not sure how the size of their collections comes into play.  I think I understand the questions I'm being asked.  You are absolutely right, they always want to know what colors work for them, but during a one on one, a lesson or a "makeup bag rehab", part of the service is discussing formulas that will work for them.  Sometimes I go into groups like the Junior Leage and teach a class.  I get clients that way.  It's always a barrage of have you tried this, that and the other???  Gah.  I actually got a text a few days ago asking me if there was anything new and fun at the drugstore.  I have no idea lol!!!  I don't want to buy more stuff but it was hard not to be able to answer that question.

  I honestly don't have an interest in expanding my stash, I'm disgusted by the size of it right now.  I've already gotten rid of the three new Maybelline items that I bought earlier this year. 

  I just really like the first hand knowledge that I have.  It has helped while marketing myself.  I can and have planned to rely on samples, blogs, reviews, etc...  As I said before, clearly I haven't been trying everything, but it's been enough kwim?  It's just going to be a game changer when it comes to the job if that makes sense lol!!

  Hopefully this makes some sense to someone.  It makes sense in my head.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

These are the blushes that I'm wanting to make into a palette.  All of them are favorites but four of them are in LE packaging.  Will I regret depotting them? 

  I love all of these and plan to keep them all, but when I look at them all together like this I realize that I could probably get by with just two of these.  I just can't pick which two so they are all staying.  I wear them all so I'm not going to beat myself up over this one.  Just whether or not to depot.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> LOL I didn't take that the wrong way, but I'm not sure how the size of their collections comes into play.  I think I understand the questions I'm being asked.  You are absolutely right, they always want to know what colors work for them, but during a one on one, a lesson or a "makeup bag rehab", part of the service is discussing formulas that will work for them.  Sometimes I go into groups like the Junior Leage and teach a class.  I get clients that way.  It's always a barrage of have you tried this, that and the other???  Gah.  I actually got a text a few days ago asking me if there was anything new and fun at the drugstore.  I have no idea lol!!!  I don't want to buy more stuff but it was hard not to be able to answer that question.  I honestly don't have an interest in expanding my stash, I'm disgusted by the size of it right now.  I've already gotten rid of the three new Maybelline items that I bought earlier this year.   I just really like the first hand knowledge that I have.  It has helped while marketing myself.  I can and have planned to rely on samples, blogs, reviews, etc...  As I said before, clearly I haven't been trying everything, but it's been enough kwim?  It's just going to be a game changer when it comes to the job if that makes sense lol!!  Hopefully this makes some sense to someone.  It makes sense in my head.   :anyone:


  Oh it absolutely makes sense... And I think its great that you provide a more personal service to your customers. We all have our personal struggles. My modeling and entertainment career caused me to justify lots of unnecessary purchases because "its for work." Its hard to find that middle ground of what you need, to stay current in an industry that helps you make a living, and what is actually excessive and not useful. I know what you're going through from a different viewpoint. I know its hard to find a reasonable compromise.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> These are the blushes that I'm wanting to make into a palette.  All of them are favorites but four of them are in LE packaging.  Will I regret depotting them?   I love all of these and plan to keep them all, but when I look at them all together like this I realize that I could probably get by with just two of these.  I just can't pick which two so they are all staying.  I wear them all so I'm not going to beat myself up over this one.  Just whether or not to depot.


 If you use all those blushes on a regular basis, all of them in one palette might make it more convenient for you. But if there's any chance you might want to get rid of any of them in the future, it will probably be easier for you if they're still in their single pots. BTW that's some nice makeup porn!! Heehee


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh it absolutely makes sense... And I think its great that you provide a more personal service to your customers. We all have our personal struggles. My modeling and entertainment career caused me to justify lots of unnecessary purchases because "its for work." Its hard to find that middle ground of what you need, to stay current in an industry that helps you make a living, and what is actually excessive and not useful. I know what you're going through from a different viewpoint. I know its hard to find a reasonable compromise.


Yes, a reasonable compromise seems like a far, far away land lol!!  I didn't have this issue when I stopped buying scrapbook or jewelry making supplies.  I wasn't teaching people about that!

  I'm so glad the internet and all of this social media wasn't around during my dancing/acting days.  I would have started on this train long, long ago!!!  I managed to put my face on with relatively few choices.  How did I manage?


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was starting to fall into a hole of lemming. This morning I woke up with a different mindset and I'm so glad. I was thinking - what did I do before I knew about MAC collections? I certainly didn't die because I missed out on another pink lipstick. Will I die if I actually skip FoF or Proenza or Playland? No. I won't die.   Backing away slowing from the lemming. Back to my original plan of B2Ming for 1-2 (now thinking 1) lipstick from FoF. Will definitely be B2Ming for one or two from Playland. I have a dollar amount budget for all beauty items each month. So every time I fall into another MAC collection, it means I can't replace my favorite cleanser or mask when I run out.   We are going to take the kids on a road trip soon, and wouldn't I rather have the money for that than another pink lipstick?


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Yes, a reasonable compromise seems like a far, far away land lol!!  I didn't have this issue when I stopped buying scrapbook or jewelry making supplies.  I wasn't teaching people about that!  I'm so glad the internet and all of this social media wasn't around during my dancing/acting days.  I would have started on this train long, long ago!!!  I managed to put my face on with relatively few choices.  How did I manage?  :shrugs:


  In terms of keeping up with products for your clients, couldn't you just use testers at the counter to try out formulae and colours on behalf of your clients and then just buy the very, very best ones to use on them?


----------



## kanne (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> These are the blushes that I'm wanting to make into a palette.  All of them are favorites but four of them are in LE packaging.  Will I regret depotting them?
> 
> I love all of these and plan to keep them all, but when I look at them all together like this I realize that I could probably get by with just two of these.  I just can't pick which two so they are all staying.  I wear them all so I'm not going to beat myself up over this one.  Just whether or not to depot.


  I wouldn't (Disclaimer: I am all about packaging!). Get one of those nice containers from The Container Store like all the youtubers have to put them in so you can flick through and see the colours easily...it's cheaper than a pro palette anyway!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> These are the blushes that I'm wanting to make into a palette.  All of them are favorites but four of them are in LE packaging.  Will I regret depotting them?   I love all of these and plan to keep them all, but when I look at them all together like this I realize that I could probably get by with just two of these.  I just can't pick which two so they are all staying.  I wear them all so I'm not going to beat myself up over this one.  Just whether or not to depot.


  Those are all beautiful! I am a fan of depotting eyeshadows, but since you only wear one blush a day (usually), are you trying to save space? Would you use them more if they were in a palette? What if they were in their own little organizer basket? If you are trying to cut down on clutter and save space, a palette is nice. How much value do you place on packaging? Are you a lover of LE packaging or does it not really matter to you?


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> In terms of keeping up with products for your clients, couldn't you just use testers at the counter to try out formulae and colours on behalf of your clients and then just buy the very, very best ones to use on them?


  Trying out the formulas and colors at the counter will work nicely.  If I buy something new to try it doesn't go on the clients anyway.  I'm just able to discuss and recommend.

  I do this thing called "makeup bag rehab".  I will go to someone's house and we go through their mu drawers or bags.  Normal people folks, not obsessed collectors like us lol!!  We go through it, talk about what to toss, what to keep, and what to add.  I LOVE doing this.  If I could make it my full time job I would.  Sadly, being single it doesn't pay the bills and I can't afford to quit this job.  My salary and benefits are too darn good!!!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I also got to check out the OPI Gwen Stefani and Brazil collections. Initially wanted both mini sets and 2-3 of the neutrals from Brazil before I got to see them. Skipped all of it! :cheer:


 Same! I definitely have dupes of the ones I initially wanted! Glad to skip!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> THATS AWESOME! Great to hear!! Bravo!


  Thank you  I just did some more organizing and it helped remind me a bit! haha. My problem isn't necessarily big companies like MAC and such, mine is pigments from small Indies..I just LOVE them and have a billion, I'm sure don't need more, but I keep getting them. I really like my indie's and the more unique items I find. I'm still going through and de-stashing though. And as I am looking through future collections I am *really* paring down and going for what I don't have or is most unique. As far as MAC's new stuff, I only want Perfect Topping(been wanting it forever) and the two fluidlines. I just know I'll have dupes for the lipsticks and blushes. Same for Playland, I love Lustre's but I am sure I'll have a dupe for all the colors and almost half of the collection is perm. items or I have them(pencils and pigments) and I am not interested in lip/cheek type products. So I think I am going to do well with low-buying MAC from now on. So that makes me feel a bit better. :-D A little at a time. I also am thinking of going to PHAMExpo in June since I missed IMATS, so I am going to save up and try to remember if I want something enough, I'll wait until then. I do find if I wait a while, the "need" goes away and I don't miss buying the product!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

kanne said:


> I wouldn't (Disclaimer: I am all about packaging!). Get one of those nice containers from The Container Store like all the youtubers have to put them in so you can flick through and see the colours easily...it's cheaper than a pro palette anyway!
> 
> I actually have the empty palette already.  A palette and insert is only $6.00 total with the pro discount.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LinenWhite7*
> ...


  I actually have them in one of these from the container store right now.  Mine are white with bright blue handles.  The blushes fit perfectly in those little divided sections.  I'm just trying to find more space.  Those have gotten expensive!!  I just went on the CS website and it's $50.  I think I paid $30 years and years ago.  I used to store beads in them.

  I am trying to save space.  I do love the LE packaging, but after having it for a while the novelty wears off some.  I think right now the space is more important to me than the packaging.  I just need to stop worrying about how I will feel down the road. 

  I'm so neurotic today, I must be driving you guys crazy!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> We are going to take the kids on a road trip soon, and wouldn't I rather have the money for that than another pink lipstick?


I think a road trip sound great.  Pink lipstick can wait!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Would you use them more if they were in a palette?


  This is a good question, I need to simmer on that for a while.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 I'm so neurotic today, I must be driving you guys crazy!!

  Nope! We love to hear about internal struggles over makeup in the #teamlowbuy thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's what it's all about over here.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> We are going to take the kids on a road trip soon, and wouldn't I rather have the money for that than another pink lipstick?


  Road trip all the way!! I hope y'all have a great time on it too.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Nope! We love to hear about internal struggles over makeup in the #teamlowbuy thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  We are fortunate to have a place like this to "think out loud"!!  Love you guys for this!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> We are fortunate to have a place like this to "think out loud"!!  Love you guys for this!!


Yes!! Exactly. This is my favorite place on the internet.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> We are fortunate to have a place like this to "think out loud"!!  Love you guys for this!!


  I feel the same way!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 23, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I've got Adored MSF (peachy pink), Fairly Precious EDSF (peachy rosy gold), the Becca Rose Gold highlighter (rosy gold), Mary Loumanizer from theBalm (champagne), and the NARS one from the Guy Bourdin palette (whitish champagne). Do I need to even consider Stereo Rose and/or Perfect Topping? I'm NW15-20 and I wear highlighter whenever I wear makeup. I just got into MAC last year so I haven't seen these MSFs before.


  First, i'd say it depends on a couple things, especially your coloring and what you like to wear.

  I'd say skip _Stereo Rose_. Someone said it was like frosted barbecue sauce. And you have plenty of warm blushes.

  I'd say get _Perfect Topping_. It's a great highlighter and a real in-between sort of color, which is great for my light (between 15+20) neutral coloring. It has both warm and cool colors swirled together. And on me it has enough color to be blush-like.

  If you have darker and warmer skin tones, then _PT_ will be more of a highlighter (doesn't sound like you're drowning in them) and _Stereo Rose_ *might* not be too strongly colored. I rarely by blushes/highlighters without swatching first.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 23, 2014)

I am struggling over the Nars collection.  I love pinks.  I don't actually wear pinks except for blushes and pink pulling red lipsticks... and shell pink eyeshadow for tear duct/ actual lid.  Hey I wear a lot of pink but not barbie pink.....   My husband actually turned me onto pink blush when I was eyeing  Chanel rose initiale.. I was looking at a plum color {Nars Sin is my go to so burgundy/wine/plum} and he said cheeks should be pink {and lips and nails red in case nobody remembers how my husband thinks} so I picked up my first pink blush.  Soooo you guys who are more blush crazy than I am here are the colors I have:

  Nars: Sin, Seduction {laguna for contour}

  Smashbox: Aurora {looks like sin but matte}

  MAC: Coygirl, Perfect Cheek, Legendary

  Dior: Rosy Glow

  Chanel:  Star Dust {mistake!}, Rose Initiale, Plum Attraction {brume D'or & Notorious for contour}

  I actually am thinking of Star Dust & Notorious for eyeshadows but haven't done that yet.  I don't really contour because I am fat and my face is round and I have extra chins and stuff so trying to create cheekbones is a  joke-y joke.  I am not being down on myself just factual.  I am working on my health and weight this year so maybe one day I will contour for reals.

  Soooo are we seeing a hole in my blush that the pink Nars will fit into easily?  I haven't gone to counter yet to see in person but they all look awesome online.....  

  I see no nail polishes or lipsticks calling my name right now.  I am pretty sure I can hold out until the By Request for lips


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 23, 2014)

PS MAC says I am a warm 15 but that matching me is hard because I am closer to neutral therefore I wear match master 1.5  I actually prefer wearing the fabulous NARS concealer so am thinking of trying them for foundation next time.  I am brazillian by birth so have that olive tans easily thing going down but avoid the sun... brown eyes with gold/green flecks which accounts for a lot of plum/deep purple eyeshadows/liners.  Avoid yellow/orange like the plague.  Dark brown hair with natural red tints in sun but my daughters think it is black >>squints>>  with grays coming in.  My grays are silvery white not yellowish white;  I consider myself a winter if you do the old color me system.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 23, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I am struggling over the Nars collection.  I love pinks.  I don't actually wear pinks except for blushes and pink pulling red lipsticks... and shell pink eyeshadow for tear duct/ actual lid.  Hey I wear a lot of pink but not barbie pink.....   My husband actually turned me onto pink blush when I was eyeing  Chanel rose initiale.. I was looking at a plum color {Nars Sin is my go to so burgundy/wine/plum} and he said cheeks should be pink {and lips and nails red in case nobody remembers how my husband thinks} so I picked up my first pink blush.  Soooo you guys who are more blush crazy than I am here are the colors I have:  Nars: Sin, Seduction {laguna for contour}  Smashbox: Aurora {looks like sin but matte}  MAC: Coygirl, Perfect Cheek, Legendary  Dior: Rosy Glow  Chanel:  Star Dust {mistake!}, Rose Initiale, Plum Attraction {brume D'or & Notorious for contour}  I actually am thinking of Star Dust & Notorious for eyeshadows but haven't done that yet.  I don't really contour because I am fat and my face is round and I have extra chins and stuff so trying to create cheekbones is a  joke-y joke.  I am not being down on myself just factual.  I am working on my health and weight this year so maybe one day I will contour for reals.  Soooo are we seeing a hole in my blush that the pink Nars will fit into easily?  I haven't gone to counter yet to see in person but they all look awesome online.....    I see no nail polishes or lipsticks calling my name right now.  I am pretty sure I can hold out until the By Request for lips ompom:


  If you go check Temptalia's comparison swatches in her review of this collection, it is very sobering how dupeable Final Cut is. I was interested in New Attitude, and owned 3 of her comparison blushes for just that one blush! Even if you have a hole in your collection, you can easily fill it anytime if you are trying to save money now. This collection looks so pretty when you look at all the blushes and pencils together. When you look at each color on its own (which is how you will be wearing them), they are all pretty ordinary.   I was tempted, too, but have said no to myself because I am purely being sucked in by the marketing here.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 23, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I was tempted, too, but have said no to myself because I am purely being sucked in by the marketing here.


Such great points! I totally agree. Collections are designed to look amazing and part of that is how the products complement each other.. If you look at products individually, most of the time they really aren't that special. It's why we get sucked in by palettes filled with dupes for things we already have! Haha.


----------



## kanne (Jan 23, 2014)

Honestly the entire NARS collection is very dupeable and i wouldn't rush into buying anything from it. I did buy Love and Descanso, which are both lovely but when they arrived I honestly thought "I didn't need any of these."


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> LOL I didn't take that the wrong way, but I'm not sure how the size of their collections comes into play.  I think I understand the questions I'm being asked.  You are absolutely right, they always want to know what colors work for them, but during a one on one, a lesson or a "makeup bag rehab", part of the service is discussing formulas that will work for them.  Sometimes I go into groups like the Junior Leage and teach a class.  I get clients that way.  It's always a barrage of have you tried this, that and the other???  Gah.  I actually got a text a few days ago asking me if there was anything new and fun at the drugstore.  I have no idea lol!!!  I don't want to buy more stuff but it was hard not to be able to answer that question.
> 
> I honestly don't have an interest in expanding my stash, I'm disgusted by the size of it right now.  I've already gotten rid of the three new Maybelline items that I bought earlier this year.
> 
> ...


  You raise an excellent point - how do you stay on top of things for the sake of your profession, without giving in to the hype/purchasing/etc that may accompany that exposure to new products?

  I guess it depends on your self - control - what I mean is, can you be exposed to new products through blogs, youtube, magazines, etc without being tempted?  Because if you can, then you could easily keep on top of trends, new products, etc  by keeping an eye on sites like that.  This way you could stay in the know, without paying the cash for it.  I guess to do this, you would have to trust the opinions of specific bloggers so that you could pass on that info and feel like you are giving accurate advice.  I guess being upfront too always works - telling clients that you haven't necessarily tried a specific product that they are referring to (for ex: which drug store make is currently 'in' right now?), but that you've heard good things about 'x, y, z.' 

  Whoops. Just read the second part of your post. 

  Maybe I would give yourself some leeway with the low buy if you feel that it helps keep you current and knowledgeable for your clients?  Maybe set up a distinction between a personal low buy and professional purchases - but maintaining that accountability (not using the professional aspect as a way to get more product for personal use)?  This is a tricky question.  I think it relates to how I feel about teaching and resources - can I justify buying that book to read and then use it in my classroom?  How much of that can I justify to myself?  Then I try and think of other ways that I can get the same result - such as borrowing the resource from a colleague, purchasing at a lower cost, borrowing from the library, etc. 

  Maybe one idea is to join up with fellow MUAs and swap recent items that aren't working for them/you?  Hmm...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I am struggling over the Nars collection.  I love pinks.  I don't actually wear pinks except for blushes and pink pulling red lipsticks... and shell pink eyeshadow for tear duct/ actual lid.  Hey I wear a lot of pink but not barbie pink.....   My husband actually turned me onto pink blush when I was eyeing  Chanel rose initiale.. I was looking at a plum color {Nars Sin is my go to so burgundy/wine/plum} and he said cheeks should be pink {and lips and nails red in case nobody remembers how my husband thinks} so I picked up my first pink blush.  Soooo you guys who are more blush crazy than I am here are the colors I have:
> 
> Nars: Sin, Seduction {laguna for contour}
> 
> ...


At your request lol!

  Definitely New Attitude which is a subtle mid range beautiful blue pink! Perfect down the middle pink - not too barbie, not too subtle. If you use a dense brush you will get more color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope that helps dear

  Love is a subtle nudish mauvey pink toned natural blush


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 23, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I was tempted, too, but have said no to myself because I am purely being sucked in by the marketing here.


  I did go peek and honestly I don't have anything she lists as a dupe for any of them.  Until 6 yrs ago the only blush I owned was Sin by Nars and then I purchased the Smashbox one which I came to realize was the same color without the slight glow.  All of my blushes are only a couple of years old since I figured the one shade I owned could be expanded....  Anyway I don't own anything temptalia mentions as a dupe but honestly I tend to think all blushes are dupable {don't be a hater}


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> These are the blushes that I'm wanting to make into a palette.  All of them are favorites but four of them are in LE packaging.  Will I regret depotting them?
> 
> I love all of these and plan to keep them all, but when I look at them all together like this I realize that I could probably get by with just two of these.  I just can't pick which two so they are all staying.  I wear them all so I'm not going to beat myself up over this one.  Just whether or not to depot.


  I'm a sucker for LE packaging. Fun & Games is on its last legs over here and I just can't bare it! lol.  My vote is keep the LE packaging, depot the others into a palette


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> At your request lol!
> 
> Definitely New Attitude which is a subtle mid range beautiful blue pink! Perfect down the middle pink - not too barbie, not too subtle. If you use a dense brush you will get more color.
> 
> ...


  thank you so much!  I was afraid that New Attitude would be like Dior's Rosy Glow on so your eye is of great help.  Now to debate with myself if I even need another blush {I know the blush aficionados are cringing at that but seriously Sin was it for a decade}


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> thank you so much!  I was afraid that New Attitude would be like Dior's Rosy Glow on so your eye is of great help.  Now to debate with myself if I even need another blush {I know the blush aficionados are cringing at that but seriously Sin was it for a decade}


  Rosy Glow is much more cool violet toned pink in comparison to New Attitude. If you want a bit brighter but wearable pink, Chanel has a couple..like Rose Tourbillon..just off the top of my head. NA is more of a subtle pink.

  You are so welcome dear!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I vote for putting your favourite blush into a palette if that's how you'll use them more and then putting other blush into the LE packaging if you like it. That's what I do. The blush containers pop out easily, so you can then BTM the black ones.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 23, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> thank you so much!  I was afraid that New Attitude would be like Dior's Rosy Glow on so your eye is of great help.  Now to debate with myself if I even need another blush {I know the blush aficionados are cringing at that but seriously Sin was it for a decade}


  I think maybe I misunderstood your query because this is the low-buy thread.  I wasn't trying to make you feel bad if you really want to buy from this collection.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 23, 2014)

oh I don't feel bad.... I just listed my stuff so somebody could say you have a ton of colors like it or nope you are right you could put a pink in there without having much overlap.  I probably won't end up getting anything from it anyway but I figured more blush owners could weigh in on if any would be wearable on me and not serve a purpose already covered by my stash.  

  more of a opening to talk me down but I am not jonsing for them or anything just thinking hmmm I don't think I have many pinks... now that I pulled them out I see that I have two pink blushes ;P


----------



## User38 (Jan 23, 2014)

Spikedsmom.. they are lovely but they are very similar in so far as colour range.  If they are used, you might as well keep them as they are not really sale material.  Keeping the LE packaging is just a lovely memento, but once you have touched the product it is of value to you alone.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's fantastic, Charlotte! I bet Kenya was amazing. Where are you planning on going this year? Travel is another reason that I'm low buying, I would like to do a trip each year or so and start to check some places off my "Places to go to" list. Last year was England and this year will be a return there again (my boyfriend lives there), but I'm also going to try and squeeze in a train trip to Paris while I'm there visiting. I'd like next year to be either Greece or Germany.


  That's cool! Make sure you buy tickets well in advance though, mainly if you plan to go in summer, because last minute is super expensive, not just for oversea but also for cheap europe airlines. At least month in advance you can score great ticket prices with ryanair(but cant change dates later). And there is even fast train between london and paris  just 2hrs 15mins
  My hubby and I went to visit family in europe last year in summer and because I kinda did everything at the last minute, we ended up paying double for plane tickets, ugh =.= Wont do same mistake twice lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

Kaori said:


> That's cool! Make sure you buy tickets well in advance though, mainly if you plan to go in summer, because last minute is super expensive, not just for oversea but also for cheap europe airlines. At least month in advance you can score great ticket prices with ryanair(but cant change dates later). And there is even fast train between london and paris  just 2hrs 15mins
> My hubby and I went to visit family in europe last year in summer and because I kinda did everything at the last minute, we ended up paying double for plane tickets, ugh =.= Wont do same mistake twice lol


  I bought my plane ticket last minute last time (August) and am determined not to do that again as well. lol. I plan on buying my ticket in the next week or two (leaving in May) in an effort to avoid that again. I'm really hoping I do get to take the train into France, or even the ferry that takes you to Calais from Dover would be neat. I'm really excited that I get to stay a bit longer this time and see more than I did when I was there over the summer. I'm also going to try and figure out a better phone situation as the plan I had last time did not work out how I wanted it to, I felt so naked not being able to use my phone like I'm used to. lol


----------



## Kaori (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bought my plane ticket last minute last time (August) and am determined not to do that again as well. lol. I plan on buying my ticket in the next week or two (leaving in May) in an effort to avoid that again. I'm really hoping I do get to take the train into France, or even the ferry that takes you to Calais from Dover would be neat. I'm really excited that I get to stay a bit longer this time and see more than I did when I was there over the summer. I'm also going to try and figure out a better phone situation as the plan I had last time did not work out how I wanted it to, I felt so naked not being able to use my phone like I'm used to. lol
> 
> hi5! lol We were not able to use our phones either, it sucked =/ Thinking about getting cheap local prepaid phone when we visit next time =)
> 
> ...


Isn't the VIB status good until the end of this year?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

This is why I will never need another pigment for as long as I live, the only ones not pictured are my Sugarpill ones and my lone MAC pigment. I would like to press them and put them in palettes one day to save space and to make them a quicker product to work with. I love pigments, but hardly use them since I'm usually rushed when I'm doing my makeup and they take longer (for me) than just grabbing a palette of pressed shadows. Wish me luck!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is why I will never need another pigment for as long as I live, the only ones not pictured are my Sugarpill ones and my lone MAC pigment. I would like to press them and put them in palettes one day to save space and to make them a quicker product to work with. I love pigments, but hardly use them since I'm usually rushed when I'm doing my makeup and they take longer (for me) than just grabbing a palette of pressed shadows. Wish me luck!


  One word WOW!!! I only owned 1 pigment jar!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

Kaori said:


> hi5! lol We were not able to use our phones either, it sucked =/ Thinking about getting cheap local prepaid phone when we visit next time =)
> 
> 
> Isn't the VIB status good until the end of this year?


  I was so upset! I had gotten one of those prepaid cards from a site (name escapes me) and when I landed in England I had no data and it wouldn't even let me text! I had to call Verizon from Heathrow and add their international plan (which sucks pretty hard) so that I could at least text back home to let people know I hadn't died in a fiery plane crash or something. Not this time! lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 23, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Yes - I have thought about this too. I was thinking of taking a sheet of magnet and placing the depotted shadows on the sheet of magnet and then put it in a plastic bag for safe keeping (until you sell/swap them).  I guess that depends on if you have put magnets on the depotted shadows (if you use a Z palette or not?)?


  I have magnets on some things and not on others. Most of my MAC stuff (eyeshadows and blushes) are in a double-sided MAC palette -- blush on one side, eyeshadow on the other. All the depotted stuff has magnets on the back. (And, of course, anything I bought in pan form has a magnet already.)  I don't have any magnet sheets, but I think that's a good idea. :nods:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> One word WOW!!! I only owned 1 pigment jar!!


  I got a little out of control about 2 years ago. lol. They're so sparkly and colourfu! I HAD to have them. lol


----------



## Kaori (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is why I will never need another pigment for as long as I live, the only ones not pictured are my Sugarpill ones and my lone MAC pigment. I would like to press them and put them in palettes one day to save space and to make them a quicker product to work with. I love pigments, but hardly use them since I'm usually rushed when I'm doing my makeup and they take longer (for me) than just grabbing a palette of pressed shadows. Wish me luck!


  I'm surprised you keep buying them when you rarely use them xD I don't own any pigments at all cos I don't like the hassle lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

Kaori said:


> That sucks  Did you maybe had phone locked to verizon so you couldn't use it? Or was it card for public phones?
> 
> I'm surprised you keep buying them when you rarely use them xD I don't own any pigments at all cos I don't like the hassle lol


  My phone was unlocked, I think it was just the card. I had bought in from one of those online sites that sells international sim cards. :/
  I don't buy them anymore actually, I put myself on a no pigment buy about a year ago. I do still get tempted, but I've been able to stick to my guns pretty well. lol


----------



## Kaori (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My phone was unlocked, I think it was just the card. I had bought in from one of those online sites that sells international sim cards. :/
> I don't buy them anymore actually, I put myself on a no pigment buy about a year ago. I do still get tempted, but I've been able to stick to my guns pretty well. lol


Ah I see 
  Thats cool, crossed fingers so you keep going at it


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got a little out of control about 2 years ago. lol. They're so sparkly and colourfu! I HAD to have them. lol


  LOL they remind me of xmas lights!!!  nice collections indeed!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

  These are the blushes that I'm wanting to make into a palette.  All of them are favorites but four of them are in LE packaging.  Will I regret depotting them? 

  I love all of these and plan to keep them all, but when I look at them all together like this I realize that I could probably get by with just two of these.  I just can't pick which two so they are all staying.  I wear them all so I'm not going to beat myself up over this one.  Just whether or not to depot.












  I'd keep the Hello Kitty and the Summer pkg with the starfish. I love the Temperature Rising packaging - maybe there's something else the could fit in that pot...


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 23, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I'd keep the Hello Kitty and the Summer pkg with the starfish. *I love the Temperature Rising packaging *- maybe there's something else the could fit in that pot...


  Me too  I could never depot blushes, it would break my heart, lol. I do have a blush palette now, but only because of the Sculpt/Shape powders. So I have 4 spots left, but I don't want to depot anything and I'll try not to give in and buy some refills just to fill them.

  I have a feeling I will get 1-2 Clinique spring blushes. I had talked myself out of getting any but the latest swatches look aahmazing. Now I'm secretly hoping the Hourglass blushes will get bad reviews (I'm sure they won't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I can skip them and get the Clinique ones instead. Pretty sure I'll change my mind again tomorrow anyway...


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd keep hk , Betty and the temperature rising packaging


----------



## lilinah (Jan 23, 2014)

First, my thanks to this group. You guys are wonderful at supporting each other. My hugs to those with losses and pains. My cheers to those who are staying in their limits. And no shame or blame to anyone.

  As for me, I don't have a set limit of items i'm allowing myself for the month or the year. I just need to buy less.

  All my stuff is inventoried - has been since before i joined Specktra - and organized by type of item and color.

  I am a color fanatic. I love colors. I used to play with paint chips when i was a kid, organizing them into families that had different personalities, different voices, i played with them they way some kids play with dolls... I love just staring at certain colors.

  Since getting back into makeup, I've always tried to keep my purchasing under control. I don't get drawn in by hype. When a new makeup collection comes out, i look over the list and eliminate colors and items i know i won't wear - bright blushes - bright pink, red, or orange lipsticks - certain eye colors - black liners. I make a list of items to test. I check photos of swatches - i know they're not 100% accurate, but they help me eliminate more from my list of possibles.

  I print out the list and take it with me to the MAC store, that way i don't go... oh, shiney! I set myself a mental $$ limit, although i allow myself to go over a little. However, last year i went mad, MAD, i tell you, with the original Divine Night color collection (didn't buy any of the holiday stuff), spent about 3 times my usual limit. THIS YEAR I am going to be much stricter with myself after seeing those links for how long it takes to use up a lipstick or blush...

  My stash of four boxes of lip liners, lip glosses, lipsticks, and liquid lipsticks (MAC Kissables & OCC) - and not counting the lip exfoliators, primers, and balms in one of the boxes - is:
  55 - Red, Orange, Peach
  77 - Gold, Nude, Taupe, Brown, Copper
  32 - Green, Blue, Grey, Silver, Pearl, White
  126 - Violet, Purple, Plum, Pink Lipsticks and Lip Liners (in their own box)
68 - Violet, Purple, Plum, Pink Lipgloss (in their own box)

  355 - TOTAL (NOTE: this is about 25 years worth of lip product purchases - i have a few from the 90s i still love)

  I'm not on a lipstick no-buy, but i really need to keep to colors i madly adore. I have only FOUR lipstick backups - _Go For It - Aristo-Cat - Caliente - Firm Form_ - and i'm close to done with two of the originals.
  I am on an almost no-buy for glosses. I rarely wear them. I did buy the glosses from Punk Couture, since they're basically for altering lipstick colors and i love mixing up lip stuff. So no more glosses for me unless they are very unusual and i have nothing like them already.

  I am going to go through my stash and THROW AWAY old drugstore lipsticks. Many change on me, going too fuchsia or too orange. Some are just colors that i have better versions of now. And there are a few drugstore glosses with disgusting textures and revolting scents. Into the trash!

  Then i will try on lipsticks and glosses i rarely wear, and Back 2 MAC those i can.

  Blushes & Highlighters - I have approximately 45 warms, 45 neutrals, and 45 cools. So something will have to be absolutely AMAZE-balls for me to add to that. I don't have enough days left in my life to use them up. No, really. I'm almost 65 and it takes about a year to use up one blush... i definitely do NOT have another 135 years left in my life.

  Eye products... i haven't counted them up yet off my inventory sheets, but i know i have too many. I have 6 boxes of stuff organized by color, plus a box of mascaras, false lashes, brow products, etc., plus an 8th box of palettes (Naked1, 2, & 3; 2 Limecrime palettes; and far far more). I have only ONE eye product backup, which i sought out after i began using the original item: _Genuine Treasure_ Paint Pot. Man, i love that stuff.

  Face powders, i have too many, but only one backup: _Forever Marilyn_ Beauty Powder. I've got enough powders i like to last quite a few years, although when i finish my MSFN, i might repurchase (or maybe not...)

  I continue to photograph my stash. I have now photographed HALF the lipsticks in the Violet-Purple Lipstick box. It's actually good, because i've revisiting what i have, reorganizing and retesting, and getting an idea of what colors i don't need more of and what i don't like and can throw away or B2M.

  Stay strong, my sisters and brothers!


----------



## User38 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Lilinah -- I can so relate to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wish I could organize better -- since I moved I had to put everything into storage and did not even realize how massive my personal collection was until it was all unboxed.  But I plod on.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 23, 2014)

[@]lilinah[/@] Thanks for the insightful breakdown!  And I second your love for our group! And absolutely NO SHAME OR JUDGEMENT here peeps! That was far from the point! I saw in another thread where someone made mention of not wanting to tell the low buy team of her moment of weakness... I'm sure it was just a joke... But this is not a place to fear! We are all going to struggle! Who doesn't w any new resolution?! The great thing is, we are here to help if you want help, or just say "try again next time" if you don't want any help but just a place to get a pick-me-up!  I love TeamLowBuy!!!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 23, 2014)

Here are the photos so far of about 1/2 of my Violet-Purple-Plum-Pink lipsticks (43 of them, to be exact, all from the past 20 years or so, except one which is older). Not quite glamor shots, but i'm trying to be able to see the colors, so when a new collection comes out i can say, "Nope, i've got something like that already." Photographed in natural sunlight, the colors in these photos are actually fairly true.




  My Plums and Purples - this is why i do NOT need more plum lipsticks




  Drugstore Plums and Purples, most of which are going into Le Trash.




  Mauves - some of these are also going to be filed in Le Trash - the Revlons for sure, 'cuz they always changed color on me...




  Pale blue-pinks and cool-tone fuchsias (one of these is dead, Jim - _Pearl Diver Pink_ in the turquoise case from the 70s - but i'm museumizing it)

  I'm saving the best for last: i still have to take pics of the really dark purples and my best belovèd blue-violets from pale to dark. (well, and the pinks, but those are not "the best", they're the most normal). Then there's still the box of Violet-Purple-Pink glosses, and two more boxes of lip stuff in all other colors.

  I may do my blushes and highlighters next, tho, because i think they'll be a bit easier to deal with than these prima donna lipsticks.

  This is why i'm on a LOW BUY!


----------



## kanne (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else but I absolutely LOVE looking at pictures of other peoples makeup!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 23, 2014)

kanne said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I absolutely LOVE looking at pictures of other peoples makeup!


Same! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

@lilinah That's such a good idea to take pictures of them sorted by colour! I really like the approach you seem to be taking as well. I can't wait to see the pictures of the rest of your collection either.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2014)

kanne said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I absolutely LOVE looking at pictures of other peoples makeup!


  You're definitely not alone in that feeling!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @lilinah That's such a good idea to take pictures of them sorted by colour! I really like the approach you seem to be taking as well. I can't wait to see the pictures of the rest of your collection either.


  And that is how i store them. Each group is in a ziploc bag in a box. Every baggie has a number, which matches the inventory sheet. That's how i can find the color i want to wear on a given day.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 23, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I'm a sucker for LE packaging. Fun & Games is on its last legs over here and I just can't bare it! lol.  My vote is keep the LE packaging, depot the others into a palette


All together like that, those blushes look GORGEOUS! Looks like a beautiful collection and some really great colors!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 23, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> We are going to take the kids on a road trip soon, and wouldn't I rather have the money for that than another pink lipstick?


  This is something I need to remember.  I love my $22 cleanser, $18 eye makeup remover, and other such products.  To me they are not cheap and I never find anything as good, for a cheaper price.  So, if I want to keep buying the things I love, I need to slow down the makeup buying because I will never run out of lipsticks, glosses, eyeshadows, and blush.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 23, 2014)

I need help. I just made a huge wishlist for all the mac coming out. And in no way do I need 25 lip products in the next 2-3 months!!  I need serious help with this addiction


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm going to reorganize my collection, starting with lip products.  I have always stored them by collection and in purchase order but most of my reds are already together.  Lately, I have been pulling out things to wear that I have not had on in awhile and I have figured out, it would be easier to find things and actually know what I have, if I store everything by color.  I have started with the purples and burgundies since those are the lip colors I have worn most since Christmas.  This also gives me the chance to try out everything I have and get rid of anything I no longer want.

  I will try really had to not buy anything from the spring collection at the end of the month.  I'm saving myself for the Playland and By Request collection.  I voted for Pink Poodle lipstick and I love the lipsticks in Playland.  I'm a lipstick whore so, I know better than to think I will not buy a lipstick or two from time to time.  The key for me this year it to low buy by not buy everything I see because I love color and it's so pretty and to only buy things I need and truly will use. I always set a dollar amount limit on each collection I buy from so I will continue to do that and hopefully spend less and spend less frequently.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 



I'm going to reorganize my collection, starting with lip products.  I have always stored them by collection and in purchase order but most of my reds are already together.  Lately, I have been pulling out things to wear that I have not had on in awhile and I have figured out, it would be easier to find things and actually know what I have, if I store everything by color.  I have started with the purples and burgundies since those are the lip colors I have worn most since Christmas.  This also gives me the chance to try out everything I have and get rid of anything I no longer want.

  I will try really had to not buy anything from the spring collection at the end of the month.  I'm saving myself for the Playland and By Request collection.  I voted for Pink Poodle lipstick and I love the lipsticks in Playland.  I'm a lipstick whore so, I know better than to think I will not buy a lipstick or two from time to time.  The key for me this year it to low buy by not buy everything I see because I love color and it's so pretty and to only buy things I need and truly will use. I always set a dollar amount limit on each collection I buy from so I will continue to do that and hopefully spend less and spend less frequently. 



  I store all of my lippies by color.  I love it this way. This is how I am able to know how many lippies I have of each color no matter what the brand name is. I have each color in a muji drawer organizer and it is also labeled with the color.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 



These are the blushes that I'm wanting to make into a palette.  All of them are favorites but four of them are in LE packaging.  Will I regret depotting them? 

  I love all of these and plan to keep them all, but when I look at them all together like this I realize that I could probably get by with just two of these.  I just can't pick which two so they are all staying.  I wear them all so I'm not going to beat myself up over this one.  Just whether or not to depot.












    I know what you mean.  I am in the process of narrowing down my orange blushes.  I have many that are in boxes never used or swatched and I am like why did I work so hard to get this but have yet to even use it after a year.  So the blushes that I use I had to determine if they were HG and if they looked different in the pan but swatched very  close on the cheeks. I am happy to say that with my blush collection I just about have that under control.  I only have two more Mac blushes that are orangey left that are sitting in boxes never used that I am probably going to get rid of.  But it’s hard because they look so pretty in the pan.  I can probably keep them only if I don’t buy another orangey blush this year.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 








This is why I will never need another pigment for as long as I live, the only ones not pictured are my Sugarpill ones and my lone MAC pigment. I would like to press them and put them in palettes one day to save space and to make them a quicker product to work with. I love pigments, but hardly use them since I'm usually rushed when I'm doing my makeup and they take longer (for me) than just grabbing a palette of pressed shadows. Wish me luck!



   I had a pigment addition and I am glad I stopped.  The only reason why I stopped was because everybody I would purchase them from I started to see to many similarities.  So I started swatching and realizing that I was paying for the same colors over and over just named differently for each company. Over 5 different companies 5 green pigments that all ended up being the same damn color when swatched side by side. I was like damn are they all buying MICAS from TKB trading company. All my micas I got from them were the same damn colors I was buying for more money from other small companies.  So I stopped buying pigments from these small companies.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 



I went and counted my MAC lipsticks last night and it turns out that I bought 40 from April to now and now own 42 MAC lipsticks. Why did I need to buy 40 lipsticks in one year? I started buying MAC around the Archie's Girls launch and let it kinda spiral out of control from there. :/



  LOL you funny but it is easy to do when we stop paying attention and just keep enjoying the high of buying new products.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is why I will never need another pigment for as long as I live, the only ones not pictured are my Sugarpill ones and my lone MAC pigment. I would like to press them and put them in palettes one day to save space and to make them a quicker product to work with. I love pigments, but hardly use them since I'm usually rushed when I'm doing my makeup and they take longer (for me) than just grabbing a palette of pressed shadows. Wish me luck!


  OK you might have me beat...but just by a little, haha! I also am the same way, I love pigments but they are not as easily grab-able as a pressed shadow. I am going to start pressing a few of mine as well. Good luck :-D


----------



## jennyap (Jan 24, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> These are the blushes that I'm wanting to make into a palette.  All of them are favorites but four of them are in LE packaging.  Will I regret depotting them?   I love all of these and plan to keep them all, but when I look at them all together like this I realize that I could probably get by with just two of these.  I just can't pick which two so they are all staying.  I wear them all so I'm not going to beat myself up over this one.  Just whether or not to depot.


  I'm having the same debate with myself at the moment - whether or not to depot my blushes. I have an empty double palette with blush inserts, so space for 12 pans. I'm allowed to buy 6 Mac blushes this year, and of the 11 I already have, 6 are powder blushes i.e. depottable. That would nicely fill my palette.   Plus - it will be easier to see my options when they're all in one palette  Minus - much less convenient for travel particularly. Then again I will still have my EDBs in pots so could take one of those (At Dusk, my most used blush!) or even just switch out one side with a shadow insert and that's all I would need for a longer trip.   I dunno, still contemplating. Funny how I have no qualms at all about depotting shadows but am not at all sure about blush. I guess it's maybe because I use multiple shadows in a look but usually only one blush at a time, so seeing them together is less important.  





NaomiH said:


> This is why I will never need another pigment for as long as I live, the only ones not pictured are my Sugarpill ones and my lone MAC pigment. I would like to press them and put them in palettes one day to save space and to make them a quicker product to work with. I love pigments, but hardly use them since I'm usually rushed when I'm doing my makeup and they take longer (for me) than just grabbing a palette of pressed shadows. Wish me luck!


  Wow! That's what you call a collection!   (If you want to downsize and offload a few of these on me when you come to London, feel free hehe!!)  





Naughtyp said:


> I need help. I just made a huge wishlist for all the mac coming out. And in no way do I need 25 lip products in the next 2-3 months!!  I need serious help with this addiction


  How many of those are new permanent products?  I have a list of about 18 things I'm interested in from all the forthcoming collections we have colour stories for, but a third of those are permanent so I am in no rush to get them. I also expect the list to reduce with swatches.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 24, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hi ladies, i need some encouragement  as all the new collections have launched, ive wrote my interest lists, which are always about 6 or so items but i think the most items ive ever bought from a collection is 3. it seems as if there wont be an new MAC launches in the UK until march, i remember it last year there were about 3 collections launched on the same day when baking beauties was out and it was madness! so it looks as if it will be the same this year too. im not worried that i'll buy too much, as it's kind of good they all come out at once because then i can only get what i TRULY feel confident that i will use. obviously, the downside is that i will have to save up quite a bit of money for such a big haul.  and so... im thinking i should do a no buy for all of february! and i could put away the money i would usually spend ready for all the march and april collections?  is it a bit too drastic? anyone got a more gentler suggestion for me? like 1 purchase a week or a cash limit?


  Do it! It's only 28 days. You can do it!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Trying to resist buying one of the new Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blushes that just went live on Sephora.  They are perm so I can wait... and I want to sell the NARS Guy Bourdin Cheek Palette BEFORE I purchase one or two of them.  

  I can wait.

  I can wait.

  I can wait.  

  I can wait.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, the Hourglass Ambient blush is my second planned item of the year. And Sephora won't ship it to Canada and can't tell me why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This will be the first item I've actually purchased this year, it's easily within budget and it's planned for. It's not making me happy that I'm going to have to wait and see when they arrive in Canada and then stalk bricks and mortar Sephora stores on the off-chance I might get one. There isn't one locally - I need to drive a distance to visit one and I can only do that occasionally with my schedule.

  It's just a blush and it's not that big a deal, but this is irritating.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 24, 2014)

Just checking in! I'm ashamed I haven't been as active in here as much I intend to but rest assured I'm still faithful to Team Low Buy!
  So far my purchases include:


Viva Glam RiRi lipstick 	
Viva Glam RiRi lipglass 	
Luminous Flush from Hourglass 
 
  So far this is good (well at least to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). For Mac's Fantasy of Flowers I will be limiting myself to a maximum of 4 items, it's going to be tough but I have had a strong will with limiting my beauty purchases lately!

  Hope everyone is doing well and Happy Friday!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, the Hourglass Ambient blush is my second planned item of the year. And Sephora won't ship it to Canada and can't tell me why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what's their problem, I checked all the ingredients on http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/cosmet-person/indust/hot-list-critique/hotlist-liste-eng.php  and none of them was on it =/ unless they are using different name(idk why everything has to have multiple names =.=) or they are mistaken Benzoic Acid for forbidden *PABA* (4-aminobenzoic acid), esters of; with a free amino group which I think is different thing (I'm not chemist lol). But lets hope they will fix it for the launch in february.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

I caved in and ordered mood exposure.. Lowbuy or not, free fullsize dior lipstick is better than 20% off later lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2014)

I got 2 of the hourglass blush.  But I'm not interested in any other collections that's coming up!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 24, 2014)

I've deported a third of my Mac blushes and planning to depot the rest...I don't see any reason not to...except possibly the temp rising ones...but even those i'm sure eventually i'll be ok with it. I've already depotted my to the beach ones. I prefer having them easy to access,compact storage etc... I label each palette using a white grease pencil, so it's easy to move them about as well.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 24, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't had that experience thank heavens, but I've definitely heard of that happening. :/


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hi ladies,
> i need some encouragement
> 
> as all the new collections have launched, ive wrote my interest lists, which are always about 6 or so items but i think the most items ive ever bought from a collection is 3.
> ...


  Not drastic at all. I did it last year, during my low-buy, the first month and a half I don't think I bought one thing. Once you say no to one thing, it just keeps getting easier! You can do it!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

That's it, after T's review I'm defnitely getting the Clinique blushes, well, one or two out of the four. Resistance is futile.
  To compensate for that haul I decided to let go of Coygirl. Never reach for it, but it's d/c so I always thought it's somewhat rare and special. I've also sold a lipstick and I'm about to put some other things on evilbay. And I've decided to look through my Chanel polishes, I think it's time to let go of some of the ones I just swatched & never use too. It will be tough, though... it's Chanel and LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Baby steps.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello again  I thought I'd give a little update. My low buy has been doing pretty well. I did order an Ambient blush, a concealer and brush, and a few skincare staples. I've mainly been trying to organize my stash so I can see what I have. I have my most-used lipsticks organized into this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005A3QILM/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and I'm considering a second one for my others. I also picked up this at Ikea this week: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20246162/ I'm using this for my most used brushes and my every day needed items, like mascara and my eyelash curler. I'm considering getting another Z palette soon so I can depot the last of my MAC blushes. I've also been trying to wear lipstick every day since my stash is so big. I've kept up with it for the most part, though I do need to wear my moisturizing ones since it's very cold here!


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 24, 2014)

crap!  I wish I was a VIB so I could get the diorific lipstick.  I love that formulation.


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 24, 2014)

I bought two of the Hourglass blushes with the Rouge promos, but I was planning on getting them anyway - I allotted myself five new blushes for the entire year, but there isn't too much besides those that caught my eye.

  Spikesmom, I depotted the TTB blush right after I got it and didn't regret it at all. I didn't depot my Archie's Girl blush though, but I'm a huge fan of the comics.


----------



## kanne (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's it, after T's review I'm defnitely getting the Clinique blushes, well, one or two out of the four. Resistance is futile.
> To compensate for that haul I decided to let go of Coygirl. Never reach for it, but it's d/c so I always thought it's somewhat rare and special. I've also sold a lipstick and I'm about to put some other things on evilbay. And I've decided to look through my Chanel polishes, I think it's time to let go of some of the ones I just swatched & never use too. It will be tough, though... it's Chanel and LE.
> 
> 
> ...


  I know what you mean about giving up Chanel polishes...I tried to use my June the other day and it's gone totally bad  To be fair I wore it on my toes for about 18 months straight and there's only about 1/3 left the bottle but still!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

kanne said:


> I know what you mean about giving up Chanel polishes...I tried to use my June the other day and it's gone totally bad  To be fair I wore it on my toes for about 18 months straight and there's only about 1/3 left the bottle but still!


  Oh no... June is one of the ones I have and only swatched, I hope it's still fine.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I'm going to reorganize my collection, starting with lip products.  I have always stored them by collection and in purchase order but most of my reds are already together.  Lately, I have been pulling out things to wear that I have not had on in awhile and I have figured out, it would be easier to find things and actually know what I have, if I store everything by color.  I have started with the purples and burgundies since those are the lip colors I have worn most since Christmas.  This also gives me the chance to try out everything I have and get rid of anything I no longer want.  I will try really had to not buy anything from the spring collection at the end of the month.  I'm saving myself for the Playland and By Request collection.  I voted for Pink Poodle lipstick and I love the lipsticks in Playland.  I'm a lipstick whore so, I know better than to think I will not buy a lipstick or two from time to time.  The key for me this year it to low buy by not buy everything I see because I love color and it's so pretty and to only buy things I need and truly will use. I always set a dollar amount limit on each collection I buy from so I will continue to do that and hopefully spend less and spend less frequently.





NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I definitely need to reorganize my lippies by color! That would be so much more helpful and useful! Thanks ladies!


----------



## kanne (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh no... June is one of the ones I have and only swatched, I hope it's still fine.


  Hopefully it will be okay if you haven't used it much - mine was being exposed to air pretty much every 3rd day. Such a great colour, but I broke up with it for Essie's Bahama Mama.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, the Hourglass Ambient blush is my second planned item of the year. And Sephora won't ship it to Canada and can't tell me why. :rants:   This will be the first item I've actually purchased this year, it's easily within budget and it's planned for. It's not making me happy that I'm going to have to wait and see when they arrive in Canada and then stalk bricks and mortar Sephora stores on the off-chance I might get one. There isn't one locally - I need to drive a distance to visit one and I can only do that occasionally with my schedule.  It's just a blush and it's not that big a deal, but this is irritating.


 PM'd you doll!   





Serenityy said:


> Just checking in! I'm ashamed I haven't been as active in here as much I intend to but rest assured I'm still faithful to Team Low Buy! So far my purchases include:
> 
> Viva Glam RiRi lipstick
> Viva Glam RiRi lipglass
> ...


 Don't be ashamed... It looks like your doing really well! Proud of you lady!!   





Kaori said:


> I caved in and ordered mood exposure.. Lowbuy or not, free fullsize dior lipstick is better than 20% off later lol


 Could you post the promo code? I'm VIBR but didn't get the email yet! Thanks hun!  





walkingdead said:


> I got 2 of the hourglass blush.  But I'm not interested in any other collections that's coming up!


 Thanks for the heads up PM!! You're awesome!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> crap!  I wish I was a VIB so I could get the diorific lipstick.  I love that formulation.


  Don't feel bad the perk sold out in about 15 minutes. I figured I saved myself money. ;-)


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Don't feel bad the perk sold out in about 15 minutes. I figured I saved myself money. ;-)


  Fifteen minutes?! They couldn't have had many of them.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Fifteen minutes?! They couldn't have had many of them.


  Well I exaggerate more like an hour...my friend got the email around 9:30 and by 10:30 they were all gone.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Well I exaggerate more like an hour...my friend got the email around 9:30 and by 10:30 they were all gone.


  Wow. I didn't even get the e-mail - if I hadn't gotten a PM from someone here I would have missed it. 

  This group rocks! Group freaking hug, everyone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm now down to seven items for the year...I'm not concerned about the other spring collections. There's nothing I want from MAC and these have been on my list since I found out they were launching.

  Three items are going into my swap list to make room for them: Plum Foolery, Early Morning and Amber Glow. I haven't worn any of them more than 2-3 times and I'd rather the space be taken up by items I'll love and wear.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Thanks to Pixie's kindness, I've been able to purchase Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush. :bouquet:    Wow. I didn't even get the e-mail - if I hadn't gotten a PM from someone here I would have missed it.   This group rocks! Group freaking hug, everyone!!! :grouphug:   I'm now down to seven items for the year...I'm not concerned about the other spring collections. There's nothing I want from MAC and these have been on my list since I found out they were launching.  Three items are going into my swap list to make room for them: Plum Foolery, Early Morning and Amber Glow. I haven't worn any of them more than 2-3 times and I'd rather the space be taken up by items I'll love and wear.


  I didn't get the email either... But YAY!!! Blushes on the way for me and AudreyC! Hey, that sounds like a rap! Heehee I originally was going to get Diffused and Ethereal blushes... But since Ethereal is MIA and the swatch looks pretty light, I got Radiant in its place. So Diffused & Radiant are my 2 choices... If I love them, I'll wait until the next Sephora sale to get another. I'm a happy girl!! BTW last year I would've ordered at least 4 impulsively sight unseen. Progress... Baby steps.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> BTW last year I would've ordered at least 4 impulsively sight unseen. Progress... Baby steps.


  I'm dying to get these blushes, I adore my Ambient powders, but I am trying to wait until at least a sale...hoping I can hold out until then! I know I will love these and they may take the place of other blushes, so maybe I'll end up de-stashing more after i get them, haha.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I'm dying to get these blushes, I adore my Ambient powders, but I am trying to wait until at least a sale...hoping I can hold out until then! I know I will love these and they may take the place of other blushes, so maybe I'll end up de-stashing more after i get them, haha.


 That's great discipline... And by waiting you'll get lots of swatches and reviews to help you decide. I hope I like them! All the hype is making me a little nervous, but HG has been consistent in delivering quality products, so it seems like a worthy gamble. Which ones are you eyeing?!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Which ones are you eyeing?!


  Thanks  Hoping I can hold out, haha. I want to get Ethereal Glow, Diffused and Mood...they all look gorgeous though, it's hard to choose. I agree, I almost never buy before I see a review or swatches, but HG has yet to disappoint me, their primer is my holy grail and the Diffused Ambient is now my favorite setting powder. Their products really are worth the hype.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> BTW last year I would've ordered at least 4 impulsively sight unseen. Progress... Baby steps.


  I've had the Bumble & Bumble Pret-a-Porter dry shampoo in my cart since just after it launched, but have been waiting for a good code to pull the trigger on it. That free lippie was a great code! I have no shortage of red lippies, but I'll take a free Dior one that's just the right tone for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Low Buy Goal: 10 items 
  1) Superb
  2) Luminous Flush
  3) Dim Infusion
  4) _OMG Must Have Spring Item_
  5) _OMG Must Have Summer Item_
  6)_ OMG Must Have Fall item_
  7) _OMG Must Have Holiday Set_
  8)_ Tarte Insurgence lip set (got one in Sephora sampler set and love it)_
  9) _UD Ocho Loco 3 (please be a lip set)_
  10)_ MAC holiday CSG set_

  That's the plan. If I'm really really struggling at the end of the year and can't decide between a couple of sets, I _may_ go up to 12 items (one a month), but I'm going to try not to.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

kanne said:


> Hopefully it will be okay if you haven't used it much - mine was being exposed to air pretty much every 3rd day. Such a great colour, but I broke up with it for Essie's Bahama Mama.


  Thanks  I'm a little scared to check, will do that later. 
  I'd rather not google the Essie polish to not be enabled, lol.

  I'll write down my wish list for the next months, if anyone sees me losing control in other threads you're allowed to smack me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  - new Nars Primer Stick (whatever the name is)
  - Clinique blush(es) (1 or 2)
  - 1x Hourglass blush (Dim or Mood)
  - Perfect Topping 1x
  - orange Ombre blush from Proenza collection
  - 1x lipstick (FoF, Proenza, Chanel or Armani)
  - MAC Sculpt powder
  - repurchase MAC SF concealer, Clinique concealer, mascara
  (- I'm sure I'll want a powder from the Chanel Les Beiges collection, but no idea when that will come out over here)

  A little blush heavy (who would have thought...), but hey, at least I'm doing really good with lip products. I found out today that the Glamour Shopping week is in April not in March, so that's good. I'm thinking I'll also buy a Chanel Lip pencil then, I already had been wanting one all year last year, because I don't have any at all. I had the Chanel Naturel in mind, but I'm still looking for other options. 
  I'll allow myself a Hakuhodo brush or PT BU in case I make some money off evilbay.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Thanks to Pixie's kindness, I've been able to purchase Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sephora confirmed on FB that these email promos were not emailed to canadians =/ pretty stupid, unless they plan to do something similar later only for canadians.
  And I'm sorry for rumors, but it seems VIB or BI werent able to use the code(thankfully) >.< I tried using it in BI account just now and it said must be logged into rouge account.
  So they really had very limited quantities and lets hope out orders wont get canceled cos they are OOS >.<
  But it's nice they are really doing something special for Rouge at the end! Hopefully it gets better.

  Wait.. how will it getting better help me with lowbuy? D: eeek


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 24, 2014)

ah well ... it looks like Sephora got Dior's old stock because it no longer shows up as an available color on their online site.  I have been holding off on picking up any more Diorifics until Gypsy came into stock and was informed by CS that it is no longer sold to US customers.  Which means I am going to need a CP for Gypsy and since that is the only one I really have been over the top wanting their D/Cing another color is meh.  I wasn't willing to buy it a couple of months ago when it was in stock right?


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Sephora confirmed on FB that these email promos were not emailed to canadians =/ pretty stupid, unless they plan to do something similar later only for canadians. And I'm sorry for rumors, but it seems VIB or BI werent able to use the code(thankfully) >.< I tried using it in BI account just now and it said must be logged into rouge account. So they really had very limited quantities and lets hope out orders wont get canceled cos they are OOS >.< But it's nice they are really doing something special for Rouge at the end! Hopefully it gets better.  Wait.. how will it getting better help me with lowbuy? D: eeek


  They let me use the code so we'll see if they send it. I've used US codes before though - i usually google search first because only a fraction of the available codes are shown on the Canadian site. My orders ship from the US and I pay the higher Canadian price - is there really any reason for me to be limited? It's not due to ingredients or they wouldn't ship them.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

I just realized I forgot to use ebates again ^^; need to keep that site opened right next to sephora tab lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I just realized I forgot to use ebates again ^^; need to keep that site opened right next to sephora tab lol


  There is an ebates bar you can load on your browser so it will pop up on every site it's valid on.  That usually helps me remember.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 24, 2014)

If I remember before it gets too dark, I've decided that tomorrow is photograph all my stash day! Weirdly kinda nervous about it but I think it will be a big help.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 24, 2014)

What's up with the Hourglass blushes being unavailable for us Canadians eh?


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

jennyap said:


> If I remember before it gets too dark, I've decided that tomorrow is photograph all my stash day! Weirdly kinda nervous about it but I think it will be a big help.


 
  Yea, definitely take photos during daylight XD my blush photo turned out like this, quite off colors, when shooting during night with flash lol







  Nars coeur battant at bottom right, Tarina Tarantino Dollskin Cream Blush & Pressed Sparklicity Coral Cameo and Dollskin Blush Palette above it, Nars Daydream in middle, next to it mini nars orgasm and tarte Memorable, under it lorac bronzer/highlighter duo, Josie maran Cheek Gelée in Pink Escape and Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush. Top left is UD Anarchy palette =)


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been enjoying this thread and reading about all of your progress ladies!  

  Today I bought Riri Viva Glam - so pretty.  However, I'm wondering.....if I only have 22 items left (purchased 8 this year) and we're only in January...how am I going to last on a low buy?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean it seems simple right - just don't buy.  But honestly, I keep thinking about increasing my limit to like 40-50purchases this year...but that's cheating!  There's so many pretties still to come out this year, and we're not even out of the first month!  Maybe I shouldn't have included staples (primers, mascara, setting spray, powder, etc)?....   I will be attending IMATS in August, and while it's nothing like LA or NYC here, there's still lots of temptation (apparently not great temptation - I bought 2 Naked pigment sets last year and I'm not really pleased with them - pretty colours, not great wear)....

  Talk some sense into me ladies!  SOME SENSE!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 24, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Here are the photos so far of about 1/2 of my Violet-Purple-Plum-Pink lipsticks (43 of them, to be exact, all from the past 20 years or so, except one which is older). Not quite glamor shots, but i'm trying to be able to see the colors, so when a new collection comes out i can say, "Nope, i've got something like that already." Photographed in natural sunlight, the colors in these photos are actually fairly true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  PLUM! the colour of my first lipstick i purchased at 15 years old! Is it just me but when I see that my lipstick is almost all used up I stop using it because i'm scared I will all used it?


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori that Nars coeur battant blush looks so pretty in your photo its making me want to check it out in person.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Nars coeur battant looks so pretty in your photo its making me want to check it out in person.


  It doesn't look so much purple in day light though xD more pink


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 24, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I've been enjoying this thread and reading about all of your progress ladies!
> 
> Today I bought Riri Viva Glam - so pretty.  However, I'm wondering.....if I only have 22 items left (purchased 8 this year) and we're only in January...how am I going to last on a low buy?!
> 
> ...


  I guess at this point you need to know what is the trigger that make you purchase those items and THEN you can change your behavior... might sound Dr Phil (ish) but I really do think you need to understand when and why you are buying .... it is like dieting.... what make you eat the whole cake, and then just stop buying the cake! LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I just realized I forgot to use ebates again ^^; need to keep that site opened right next to sephora tab lol





novocainedreams said:


> There is an ebates bar you can load on your browser so it will pop up on every site it's valid on.  That usually helps me remember.


  Ugh! I forgot too! The "hurry up before it's sold out" rush got to my brain! But that bar is a good idea! Thanks!! I'll do that ASAP!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay, chicas-I've catalogued my glosses. I have three lipgelees! Wow. I've been hoarding from waaaaaay back. Lol. Anywho, I've got a ton of pink glosses. There really is no reason I should get any cremesheens from FoF. I also don't need any mauve glosses, either.  I'm going to stick with other colors. I'm eyeing that yellow from Playland.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 24, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I've been enjoying this thread and reading about all of your progress ladies!
> 
> Today I bought Riri Viva Glam - so pretty.  However, I'm wondering.....if I only have 22 items left (purchased 8 this year) and we're only in January...how am I going to last on a low buy?!
> 
> ...


  I am not sure how much sense this will be... in fact I think it is anti-sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  there are certain things we all need.   There are of course the general toiletries items like shampoo and soap and lotion and shaving cream and razors etc.  We Could drop a minor fortune on the latest miracle cream and you know if you are the type by how many different conditioners or lotions etc you have sitting about.  So going low buy on stuff you actually need for the sake of hygiene and stuff is different than going low buy on make-up.  But even with make-up, if you are a make-up wearer {and we all are so....} there are things that we need.  Be it mascara and liner because you focus on your eyes  and can go with some chap stick for all you care as  long as  your eyes are done or foundation and concealer with powder because you want the perfect skin look and otherwise you can be all low key or the red lip for statement and your skin is fab on its own and you don't need a ton of eye stuff since your look is lips.  So I think it is important to determine what is absolutely necessary for you to feel decent.  I mean if you had to hop out of bed and take the kid to school and you didn't have time for make-up job but you knew other parents would see you what would you put on in 10 mins time?  That is what is Staple For _You_  and whatever that is shouldn't count against you in a low buy.  So if you have to have mascara then replenishing it isn't buying make-up which is generally for fantasy and or fun it is practically like underwear or a bra or heck whatever underpinnings there is to everything else you might put on your face to doll up if you had the time.  Does that make sense?  

  Now if you happen to be a red lipstick gal and own 100 red lipsticks then obviously you got enough underpinnings but if you ran out of red lipstick over the course of year hella ya buy it guilt free.

  FWIW I started doing this regularly with stuff.  I have eczema so use bath oil like crazy.  And so I have several bottles of scented bath oil and I started just using one bottle until it was done.  I have now emptied 2 bottles.  I also do this with body lotion and hair things {my hair is beyond waist length so...}  Sometimes I am miss crazy pants and pick the scent or lotion Iike the least to work through and after a week I am effff and throw it out.  It is one way to pare down the collex for sure.  I certainly noticed some lotions just didn't moisturize and were not worth clogging up my under sink area.  You might find the same thing true if you pick out one lipstick to wear for a month or one perfume to wear or what not {I have been doing this with perfume lately and since I own over 607 scented items {many of them samples but also bath oils and hair glosses} you realize you really don't like it that much after several days.  I say this knowing that sometimes we want this rose scent over that rose scent or this red lipstick over that red lipstick because of our mood or the weather or what not but certainly if you have a wintertime rose scent/ red lipstick then it can be worn for a while right?

  am I miss crazy pants?


----------



## lilinah (Jan 24, 2014)

I never was into skin care beyond washing my face and occasionally using herbal astringents on my T-zone when i was in my 20s. I was fortunate to have good skin and no acne, just the occasional zit due to stress or menstrual cycle.

  But in the 1990s, i noticed my under eye area was dry and sometimes painful when i rubbed it (i have allergies) and when it was cold out my cheeks were sometimes a bit raw. So for the first time in my life i got a moisturizer. Then when i turned 60 i decided maybe i should take more care of my skin.

  First i got drugstore stuff, mostly Olay. I HATED the ATROCIOUS perfumes! Then i discovered sephora - 1 mile from my house! I rocketed up to VIB pretty quickly, mostly because of expensive skin care products. But i know a little about some of the ingredients and began to question what was in those containers and how good they really were.

  I discovered http://beautypedia.com - run by Paula Begoun - which reviews skin care products. I think the reviews make a lot of sense, based on what i know of chemistry. Some people complain that she promotes her products, but she rates all levels of stuff and i think the reviews are not prejudiced by brand or price, but based on ingredients, packaging (products in a jar will oxidize - and many ingredients lose their efficacy when they oxidize), and she does mention price, that is, why buy an $80 product when there's a $20 one hat's just as good? Her ratings are Best - Good - Average - Poor.

  I pretty much ignore her makeup reviews because i am not into an all-neutral colors, all-matte eye shadow look. As far as makeup goes, I only read her mascara reviews, since i have a history of problems with mascara making my eyes burn.

  I have gradually switched over to her products almost exclusively because they eliminate irritating perfume ingredients, have a lot of good skin care ingredients, and are reasonably priced. I'm saving a lot of money, but, well, i'm still a sephora VIB. I now have a skin care regimen i'm not giving up, but the products are reasonable priced, so i'm not cutting back on them.

  I highly recommend reading the beautypedia reviews, although i find a few of them to be a bit snarky. I'm not pushing her products, just her reviews. I think they are very helpful for chosing skin care. Also, they can help you understand what all those ingredients are and what they do.


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 24, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I've been enjoying this thread and reading about all of your progress ladies!
> 
> Today I bought Riri Viva Glam - so pretty.  However, I'm wondering.....if I only have 22 items left (purchased 8 this year) and we're only in January...how am I going to last on a low buy?!
> 
> ...


  Perhaps you could set your self a challenge or goal and then allow yourself a bonus buy.  Eg finish x number of mascaras, allow yourself to buy another.  It could be makeup related or to do with other areas of your life.

  On second thought, I'm going to take my own advice.  If I finish 6 lip products, then I'll allow myself an extra purchase.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree with [@]elkaknits[/@] for the most part [@]Glitteryvegas[/@]... I don't know that I would count staples & products I know I will regularly replenish in my low buy. Obviously there are exceptions... If you have like 10 foundations to go through, when you run out of your current bottle... You shouldn't run out and buy more. In a case like that, go through your current stash first. But don't deprive yourself of necessities. Just don't hoard.  There are no rules here. If you set rules & goals for yourself (as you should) you're only accountable to yourself. We are here to support your efforts. Not make anyone feel like a failure. That's why it's TEAM Low Buy... And not YOURE ON YOUR OWN Low Buy!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

  I've been enjoying this thread and reading about all of your progress ladies!  

  Today I bought Riri Viva Glam - so pretty.  However, I'm wondering.....if I only have 22 items left (purchased 8 this year) and we're only in January...how am I going to last on a low buy?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean it seems simple right - just don't buy.  But honestly, I keep thinking about increasing my limit to like 40-50 purchases this year...but that's cheating!  There's so many pretties still to come out this year, and we're not even out of the first month!  Maybe I shouldn't have included staples (primers, mascara, setting spray, powder, etc)?....   I will be attending IMATS in August, and while it's nothing like LA or NYC here, there's still lots of temptation (apparently not great temptation - I bought 2 Naked pigment sets last year and I'm not really pleased with them - pretty colours, not great wear)....

  Talk some sense into me ladies!  SOME SENSE!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  This is why i did not set myself a specific number of products. I am cutting back on products i already have too many of and throwing out old stuff i don't wear. Then i'm setting myself a budget - it isn't exactly how much to spend on each collection, for example, because one collection i only want one or two things, but another i want 4 or 5.

  To me the main thing is self-control - not beating myself down - just don't go with hype. If you have 10 things in that color already, hang on and ask yourself if you really need another. I wouldn't include staples - if you gotta have face powder and you use up what you have, then buying a replacement is not extravagant.

  If you set unrealistic limits they will be harder to stick to and will make you feel bad and want to break your rules. Consider how much you were spending and how much you can more rationally spend. Every year there are more pretties. Think about what you really like and what you really use, and it might be easier to reign in impulsive purchases.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

[@]lilinah[/@] I like to refer to beautypedia for reviews. But like T, I take them w a grain of salt. Paula is very knowledgable, but she is lacking in some areas of "expertise." I won't go into specifics... But she doesn't get it right all the time. She disregards a lot of products for reasons that are unfounded in some cases. One small example, I agree for the most part about products being in jars is not the best packaging in general... But when a formula is too thick to effectively dispense from a different packaging and is in quantity that should be used up before the ingredients go "bad" the product shouldn't be immediately disregarded for the jar packaging aspect alone. Just my opinion. I do like some of her products. But have also had amazing results from products that she rated poorly for really silly reasons. So use the info along w your own education and experience.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

Good news, ladies: we can start the Clearance Bin swap thread!

  (I have a feeling there won't be much swapping going on for me, most people in the CB don't want to ship overseas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

[@]lilinah[/@] I couldn't agree more about setting realistic goals! It's not going to be helpful to your long term goals if your constantly feeling shame & like you can't meet some unrealistic goal for you!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 24, 2014)

Lisianthus said:


> Perhaps you could set your self a challenge or goal and then allow yourself a bonus buy.  Eg finish x number of mascaras, allow yourself to buy another.  It could be makeup related or to do with other areas of your life.
> 
> On second thought, I'm going to take my own advice.  If I finish 6 lip products, then I'll allow myself an extra purchase.


  I like this idea a lot.  Like - having the set limits, but then rewarding yourself as a bonus for anything you've used up, miles run, books read, etc.  This is an awesome idea and I think I will implement it ASAP!  Now to decide on what goals to set


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 24, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I never was into skin care beyond washing my face and occasionally using herbal astringents on my T-zone when i was in my 20s. I was fortunate to have good skin and no acne, just the occasional zit due to stress or menstrual cycle.
> 
> But in the 1990s, i noticed my under eye area was dry and sometimes painful when i rubbed it (i have allergies) and when it was cold out my cheeks were sometimes a bit raw. So for the first time in my life i got a moisturizer. Then when i turned 60 i decided maybe i should take more care of my skin.
> 
> ...


  it's funny she gave a poor rate to glamglow youthmud but it's actually the best mask i have ever used! (and i've used many,mostly all natural ones).i suppose it doesn't work for everyone...


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Good news, ladies: we can start the Clearance Bin swap thread!
> 
> (I have a feeling there won't be much swapping going on for me, most people in the CB don't want to ship overseas
> 
> ...


  That is good news!

  I think you'd be surprised about the shipping. I'd ship to you - as I was telling Pixie earlier it actually costs less to ship an item overseas from Canada than it does to ship it within my province. It's ridiculous - we don't have a local small package rate.

  I have a bunch of items that I'd be willing to put in to swap. How should we do this? Each list our own items in a post within the thread?


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> it's funny she gave a poor rate to glamglow youthmud but it's actually the best mask i have ever used! (and i've used many,mostly all natural ones).i suppose it doesn't work for everyone...


She said somewhere that they don't test the products they review, because everybody's skin is different, they just go by the ingredient list and packaging.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That is good news!
> 
> I think you'd be surprised about the shipping. I'd ship to you - as I was telling Pixie earlier it actually costs less to ship an item overseas from Canada than it does to ship it within my province. It's ridiculous - we don't have a local small package rate.
> 
> I have a bunch of items that I'd be willing to put in to swap. How should we do this? Each list our own items in a post within the thread?


Are there any cheap package rates to send items abroad? D: I wanted to send some xmass gifts to my family in europe but shipping with usps was ridiculous


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Good news, ladies: we can start the Clearance Bin swap thread!
> 
> (I have a feeling there won't be much swapping going on for me, most people in the CB don't want to ship overseas
> 
> ...


  Thanks Naynadine for checking that out for us!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> it's funny she gave a poor rate to glamglow youthmud but it's actually the best mask i have ever used! (and i've used many,mostly all natural ones).i suppose it doesn't work for everyone...


  Hence my response... She probably rated it badly because of a fragrance that "could" cause sensitivity. She does that a lot. She's very anti-lavender and it's a great essential oil! That's why I always recommend putting your good thought into any review. No blog or rating system is without it's flaws.  She actually used to also be really vocal about mineral oils... Then she went on blast for having it in some of her own products... So use your best knowledge in addition to reviews! Good example you listed!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That is good news!
> 
> I think you'd be surprised about the shipping. I'd ship to you - as I was telling Pixie earlier *it actually costs less to ship an item overseas from Canada than it does to ship it within my province. It's ridiculous - we don't have a local small package rate.*
> 
> I have a bunch of items that I'd be willing to put in to swap. *How should we do this? Each list our own items in a post within the thread?*


  That's crazy... I'm surprised shipping from here to the US is relatively cheap.

  I guess so, yes.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 24, 2014)

I totally agree on not replacing something you have a decent sized stash on just because you emptied one... which is why I said if you have 100 red lipsticks you have plenty 

  actually the funny thing about my working on a single product at a time is that I have really grown to appreciate somethings.  There were 2 lotions I purchased and I ditched both of them because I realized they had this funky under odor that smelled sour {plus they didn't really moisturize enough to put up with warping my perfumes} but then there was the meh bath oil that I grew to love for its clean soothing scent that really relaxed me at night.... or the blaring bold red that I thought was tacky when my husband bought it for me but now I have worn it for so long {almost 2 yrs but honestly every couple of months I need something different for a week or two} that I love it... or the perfume that was languishing in my drawer that is really complex and beautiful and I have worn it faithfully for almost 3 months now and don't even think of anything else --eep! bottle half empty.

  I think we can lose appreciation for what we have chasing for the something new or worse not like it because it gets buried in a pile of similar stuff.  It is kinda like hoarders {sorry!} where somebody says I love X and X is actually kinda nice in and of itself but unfortunately they have 2 million of them rotting in a heap to the ceiling in what would be a living room except you can barely tunnel your way through it.  Yeah.  That is me and my reds and perfumes....  Good news is since I decided to limit what was in use I have developed a new love for stuff that just wasn't good enough while I was chasing that monkey.  I  have the basic daytime staples out and I know where the hey invited out party stuff is at.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.specktra.net/t/186362/team-low-buy-swap-thread
  OK, I created a thread. Let me know if I should add/edit anything. My English is not up to par at this time of the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So I guess everyone who like can post a list and we'll go from there.


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/186362/team-low-buy-swap-thread
> OK, I created a thread. Let me know if I should add/edit anything. My English is not up to par at this time of the day.
> 
> 
> ...


  Just thought I'd throw out a suggestion but we stick to swaps lists only in the thread?  I think it may be easier to look through swap lists without scrolling through pages and pages of comments/conversation in between.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> She said somewhere that they don't test the products they review, because everybody's skin is different, they just go by the ingredient list and packaging.


  that's somehow makes no sense to me...she should get a bunch of ppl with different skin types and skin concerns to actually test the products she reviews.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

Lisianthus said:


> Just thought I'd throw out a suggestion but we stick to swaps lists only in the thread?  I think it may be easier to look through swap lists without scrolling through pages and pages of comments/conversation in between.


  Yes, I thought we would mainly posts our lists there, but I think occasional comments are OK as long as it doesn't get too cluttered.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 24, 2014)

Ugh, guys…I think this is where i belong.

  I need to stop spending so much, but I want all the pretty colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ladies, I would like some help deciding if I NEED to get Perfect Topping from the upcoming MAC collection! I've heard so many raves about PT,  but don't want to just fall for the hype. I don't have many highlighters. I think I have two,  actually, one being in the NARS Guy Bourdin palette. What's so special about PT? I'm NW 10/15 if that helps.   I'm thinking of skipping the entire FOF collection and picking up an Hourglass blush...   Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 24, 2014)

I packed for a trip today. That sure opens your eyes to what your really love in your stash! I find that even though I have 70 lipsticks, I tend to always reach for my 12-15 MAC lipsticks first. I have an overload of drugstore lipsticks, and a whole bunch of chubby lip pencils, but I love my MAC lipsticks the very most.   So, new goal. No drugstore lipsticks! If there's a color I must have, I will get it from MAC.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Ugh, guys…I think this is where i belong.  I need to stop spending so much, but I want all the pretty colors :crybaby:  !


 We all do... But we all end up figuring out that there's really only so many pretty colors to "collect" before it quickly becomes a burden rather than something we truly enjoy.  Buy less. Enjoy more. That's our motto. To realize what we actually have, what we may truly need (not just want). To purchase less and enjoy what we have... If you want to join us, we'd love to have you!!   





Naynadine said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/186362/team-low-buy-swap-thread OK, I created a thread. Let me know if I should add/edit anything. My English is not up to par at this time of the day. :sleepy:   So I guess everyone who like can post a list and we'll go from there.


 Thanks for doing this! Let's all just post our swap lists in the comments... And then contact each other through PM so as not to clutter up the thread w comments... You can go back & edit your list as things are swapped. I also recommend noting "low buy" "team low buy" or something to that affect in your signature. We would like to keep this swap somewhat restricted to our group... So we can purge our products and allow others in our thread to enjoy them without having to buy new things... Obviously you can swap or sell to whomever you like. That was just my initial thought for a thread swap!  





RayRay88 said:


> Ladies, I would like some help deciding if I NEED to get Perfect Topping from the upcoming MAC collection! I've heard so many raves about PT,  but don't want to just fall for the hype. I don't have many highlighters. I think I have two,  actually, one being in the NARS Guy Bourdin palette. What's so special about PT? I'm NW 10/15 if that helps.   I'm thinking of skipping the entire FOF collection and picking up an Hourglass blush...   Any input would be much appreciated!


  Don't buy just due to hype. Oftentimes, that doesn't result in a successful buy. You don't have a lot to restrict you, due to not having a lot of highlighting products. But you still don't want to spend money on something that won't be useful to you. Can you go swatch and try in store first? If so, I'd recommend that. If not, I'd honestly skip. There are so many fantastic perm highlighting products you could try at your leisure! Good luck deciding on PT!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> There is an ebates bar you can load on your browser so it will pop up on every site it's valid on.  That usually helps me remember.


i need that


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Good news, ladies: we can start the Clearance Bin swap thread!
> 
> (I have a feeling there won't be much swapping going on for me, most people in the CB don't want to ship overseas
> 
> ...


  Thanks for setting it up, Nayandine! I think you might have better luck in the Low Buy Swap thread since it would be with active members we trust. The reason I stopped doing international shipping is because I had two packages from Germany disappear, one arriving three months later, and I had one I did a CP for supposedly "never arrive" in England. Since this is a safer space, I think you'll have more luck. I used to mail packages to my now-husband in England, and the shipping wasn't too bad as long as it stayed below 2 or 3 pounds.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, ladies, you are posting so much! I need to catch up on the new posts.

  The swap thread is a good idea but I don't think I will participate - 1. like Naynadine I'm from Germany and a lot of people don't want to ship to Germany (which is totally okay, no offense to anyone!) and 2. I can't keep up with BNIB items. All of the items I want to let go are used, gently used of course, but still used. And I haven't got many limited edition items. Anyway, I hope it will work out for you!

  I was in the drugstore yesterday and didn't buy anything.
  However, I used my new brushes for the first time today and I could create nearly a whole eye makeup with my MAC 217 dupe. It is amazing how it easy it was to put and blend the eyeshadow! That being said, I need to get some more of these brushes. Not now, obviously but next month for sure. Good thing they are only 6,50€ each so I can buy about three and still stay under 20€.


----------



## honey b (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/186362/team-low-buy-swap-thread
> OK, I created a thread. Let me know if I should add/edit anything. My English is not up to par at this time of the day.
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Naynadine.  Hopefully someone can help me clear out my unwanted stuff!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

lol I'm a makeup junkie... I even DREAM about makeup xD


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I am not sure how much sense this will be... in fact I think it is anti-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think this makes sense for sure! For me personally, I know I don't "need" *any *new colored products (lipstick, blush, eyeshadow, etc.) and I'm also trying to reduce the size of my stash this year. So given that the products I like to purchase are the ones which tend to take months or years to use up, I decided to include staples in my limit as a way to still feel like I'm able to buy a decent number of things while ensuring I don't buy more than I use up. For example, say I know I will purchase 6 staples, that leaves 6 colored products rather than 12.. yet I still feel like 12 is a good number to have. I also have rules that allow me to get extra items, like meeting other goals or using birthday gcs. Again, I think this goes back to whatever works for you! That's one thing (of many) that I love about this thread!

  That being said, I just purchased one of the Hourglass blushes.. and now I'm at 5 (3 staples and 2 "fun") of 12 products and it's only January! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least the MAC collections aren't grabbing my attention very much this year!


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

Funny how "need" works.

  I have had my hair dye removed from dark brown to a light brown/blonde and have thus created the "need" for different colours for my blush, and eyes.  I am going for a very waspy look. lolol.  A latina looking waspy is a bit of a stretch but maybe a waspy with sex appeal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have purchased a few new blushes -- Clinique, CD Coral, and a new Carnation from Shiseido.  Lippies are almost on a total ban -- I have enough to use and mix for forever.  I did get two huggables (blame Mrs. Elegant and Liba!).. but honestly am looking for that change which will reflect a newer me, not improved (can I get better?) rofl.. but fresher and yes less dark. 

  I need lightness and bright in my life now.  I prefer to spend it on some new products/textures/colours than pay a shrink to dope me up

  and that says Forest Gump ... is that.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Jan 25, 2014)

Joining the team low buy 2014!! I have waaayy too much make up.lol


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Wow, ladies, you are posting so much! I need to catch up on the new posts.
> 
> The swap thread is a good idea but I don't think I will participate - *1. like Naynadine I'm from Germany and a lot of people don't want to ship to Germany* (which is totally okay, no offense to anyone!) and 2. I can't keep up with BNIB items. All of the items I want to let go are used, gently used of course, but still used. And I haven't got many limited edition items. Anyway, I hope it will work out for you!
> 
> ...


  We can always swap with each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think it's fine to post used items, and it doesn't have to be hard to find LE stuff either. I think you should just post your list, it's worth a try. I will put a list together later as well.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, that sucks  It's understandable that you'd rather not ship international if you had bad experiences like this before. Fortunately I've never had any problems with international shipping. I've send packages overseas and received many more from around the world, nothing ever got lost.
> 
> 
> We can always swap with each other.
> ...


  This was several years ago on MakeupAlley, but I think they've changed how swapping is there after a lot of issues. I wish international tracking was available readily. I've done courier services that allow it, but it's so expensive. I will say I haven't had any issues in the past few years when I've gotten stuff from overseas, I just had those few issues in a quick time period. The packages my in-laws have sent us from Poland this year have all arrived too. Maybe US customs is just hit and miss sometimes?


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 25, 2014)

I have lost packages both ways.  But then I live in an apartment complex and have even lost within the US priority mail with tracking numbers things.  I have had the mail carrier knock on my door and swear up and down he put it in my locked box.  I hate it when packages are lost :-C


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 25, 2014)

In the new Low Buy swap thread, would it be possible for you ladies to note whether you're only accepting swaps, or are also open to PayPal payment?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Funny how "need" works.
> 
> I have had my hair dye removed from dark brown to a light brown/blonde and have thus created the "need" for different colours for my blush, and eyes.  I am going for a very waspy look. lolol.  A latina looking waspy is a bit of a stretch but maybe a waspy with sex appeal
> 
> ...


  Yes "need" is a very fluid concept now.. At one point I just "needed" NARS O and like 2 other dupes for it just to make sure I had the best formula in that shade? I mean, how crazy does that sound? Two of them I got rid of and the one I have left I don't even wear that much!

  I saw this Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs meme recently.. Just replace "Wi-Fi" with whatever makeup item you're lusting after at the time.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 25, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I'm having the same debate with myself at the moment - whether or not to depot my blushes. I have an empty double palette with blush inserts, so space for 12 pans. I'm allowed to buy 6 Mac blushes this year, and of the 11 I already have, 6 are powder blushes i.e. depottable. That would nicely fill my palette.   Plus - it will be easier to see my options when they're all in one palette  Minus - much less convenient for travel particularly. Then again I will still have my EDBs in pots so could take one of those (At Dusk, my most used blush!) or even just switch out one side with a shadow insert and that's all I would need for a longer trip.   I dunno, still contemplating. Funny how I have no qualms at all about depotting shadows but am not at all sure about blush. I guess it's maybe because I use multiple shadows in a look but usually only one blush at a time, so seeing them together is less important. Wow! That's what you call a collection!   (If you want to downsize and offload a few of these on me when you come to London, feel free hehe!!) How many of those are new permanent products?  I have a list of about 18 things I'm interested in from all the forthcoming collections we have colour stories for, but a third of those are permanent so I am in no rush to get them. I also expect the list to reduce with swatches.


  none! Lol I took the mineral lip collection off my list but now that ive seen the color story I want all the lipsticks! But they 're perm so I dont have to stress off them.    I want all the playland lipsticks and a couple glosses. I want the by request lipsticks, some of the  csg from fantasy of flowers and maybe a few lipsticks, some of the Proenza lipsticks and blushes. Interested in the patent pencils maleficent  and Osbourne collections. Too much lol oh plus viva glam riri and I still need flat out fabulous!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's it, after T's review I'm defnitely getting the Clinique blushes, well, one or two out of the four. Resistance is futile. To compensate for that haul I decided to let go of Coygirl. Never reach for it, but it's d/c so I always thought it's somewhat rare and special. I've also sold a lipstick and I'm about to put some other things on evilbay. And I've decided to look through my Chanel polishes, I think it's time to let go of some of the ones I just swatched & never use too. It will be tough, though... it's Chanel and LE.    Baby steps.


 I want one too!! Will only allow.myself ONE am I have to wait until BONUS time   All of my face makeup is clinique so these should work well for me.


----------



## nazih09 (Jan 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Funny how "need" works.
> 
> I have had my hair dye removed from dark brown to a light brown/blonde and have thus created the "need" for different colours for my blush, and eyes.  I am going for a very waspy look. lolol.  A latina looking waspy is a bit of a stretch but maybe a waspy with sex appeal
> 
> ...


  The new clinique blushes are calling my name!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Buy less. Enjoy more. That's our motto. To realize what we actually have, what we may truly need (not just want). To purchase less and enjoy what we have... If you want to join us, we'd love to have you!!


  Thanks, Pixie. You're right...

  I swatched many of my blushes on my arm today and I just realized how many beautiful things I already have that are being neglected because I'm always using something new. I enjoy new things, but it's not like I always need them. It will teach me to be more appreciative of what I am blessed to already have.

  I was also looking through my lipsticks and I pulled out Flamingo and remembered how excited I was to get my hands on it, how much I just LOVED using it, and I don't so much anymore because my collection has blown up and I have so many to use now. I just think that feeling of having some special ones is better than feeling the need to get all and have no real LOVE for them the way that I loved Flamingo. Lol, I sound like Flamingo was my first boyfriend that I fell in love with. Not really, but it was probably one of the lipsticks I was most excited to get along with Watch Me Simmer. I think they were the first of that color family for me (and those are some of my favorite colors).

  So, I will be making an effort to buy less and enjoy more now!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Are there any cheap package rates to send items abroad? D: I wanted to send some xmass gifts to my family in europe but shipping with usps was ridiculous


  For anything that's thicker than an envelope, it costs about $8 to ship within my province. So, return one lipstick to MAC and it's $8. There are small package rates for US, international and (maybe) out of province. It's stupid.

   I sent four pairs of 2010 Vancouver olympic mittens to my friend in Germany (insured!) and I know it wasn't more than $9, and that was a lot bigger than a padded envelope. That makes absolutely no sense. I've sent a small item to a UK friend for about $3-4. It shouldn't cost less to send something across the ocean than it does to send it across the street.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> For anything that's thicker than an envelope, it costs about $8 to ship within my province. So, return one lipstick to MAC and it's $8. There are small package rates for US, international and (maybe) out of province. It's stupid.   I sent four pairs of 2010 Vancouver olympic mittens to my friend in Germany (insured!) and I know it wasn't more than $9, and that was a lot bigger than a padded envelope. That makes absolutely no sense. I've sent a small item to a UK friend for about $3-4. It shouldn't cost less to send something across the ocean than it does to send it across the street.


  Wow that's ridiculous!


----------



## Lisianthus (Jan 25, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> In the new Low Buy swap thread, would it be possible for you ladies to note whether you're only accepting swaps, or are also open to PayPal payment?


  That's a good idea.  Will make a note on my swap post.  Thanks!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

I added my 5 new purchases to my stash spreadsheet today.. I have to say I felt a little sad increasing the number on the blush/highlighter page to 18 from 16 after I worked so hard to get the numbers down. More motivation to really think about what I add in.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> [@]lilinah[/@] I like to refer to beautypedia for reviews. But like T, I take them w a grain of salt. Paula is very knowledgable, but she is lacking in some areas of "expertise." I won't go into specifics... But she doesn't get it right all the time. She disregards a lot of products for reasons that are unfounded in some cases. One small example, I agree for the most part about products being in jars is not the best packaging in general... But when a formula is too thick to effectively dispense from a different packaging and is in quantity that should be used up before the ingredients go "bad" the product shouldn't be immediately disregarded for the jar packaging aspect alone. Just my opinion. I do like some of her products. But have also had amazing results from products that she rated poorly for really silly reasons. So use the info along w your own education and experience.


  I find her reviews are pretty helpful because of how she educates you about the ingredients and she's pretty clear about the reasons for her ratings. So if she rates something poorly, you can assess if the problem she identifies is important for YOU. E.g., sometimes it's just that there's too much fragrance, and that usually isn't a problem for me but could be for someone else. So I think it's more important to read the review than just rely solely on the rating, since the info she provides is useful even if you don't necessarily agree with the rating.   One thing that's really helpful is that she tells you, yes, such and such a product does have a good ingredient, but not in enough quantity to be helpful. Or the SPF is not what it should be, in which case again you can assess whether that's important (e.g., SPF in a foundation may not be important to you if you already use a good sunscreen underneath). I would never buy expensive skincare without checking her reviews first since it's an area where it's pretty common to rip off consumers. Makeup is easy to assess for yourself--you like how it looks/ wears or you don't. But you could easily pay top dollar for completely ineffective or mediocre skincare and you wouldn't  know it really isn't doing anything special. Personally, I have used her skincare for over 15 years, and have been really pleased with it. She is transparent about what's in it, it's reasonably priced, and I would rather pay for good ingredients in effective amounts and not for hype.   NOTE: Not associated with Paula Begoun in any way!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 25, 2014)

This Paula woman is the same one who wrote that "Don't go to the cosmetics counter without me" book?  

  If so, I borrowed her book from the library, saw her refer to UD eye makeup colours as 'Clownlike' or something to that effect and closed the book immediately. Never again!  Makeup is fun, inspiring and should be free from judgement.  I think it's great that you ladies can get something out of her stuff - I didn't try after that one incident.  Maybe I'm making something out of nothing, but I thought it was pretty unprofessional of her to write something like that.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Honestly, this Paula woman is the same one who wrote that "Don't go to the cosmetics counter without me" book?
> 
> If so, I borrowed her book from the library, saw her refer to UD some eye makeup colours as 'Clownlike' or something to that effect and closed the book immediately. Never again!  Makeup is fun, inspiring and should be free from judgement.  I think it's great that you ladies can get something out of her stuff - I didn't try after that once incident.  Maybe I'm making something out of nothing, but I thought it was pretty unprofessional of her to write something like that.


Agreed! I find the most critical people are often the ones who don't have the confidence to pull something off themselves.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 25, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Ladies, I would like some help deciding if I NEED to get Perfect Topping from the upcoming MAC collection! I've heard so many raves about PT,  but don't want to just fall for the hype. I don't have many highlighters. I think I have two,  actually, one being in the NARS Guy Bourdin palette. What's so special about PT? I'm NW 10/15 if that helps.   I'm thinking of skipping the entire FOF collection and picking up an Hourglass blush...   Any input would be much appreciated!


  Like you, I have been interested in PT, in my case, mostly due to all the hype in the FOF thread. So I asked somebody to swatch it against Lightscapade, which is perm, and the verdict is that they are very close, except PT is more pink. Maybe someone in that thread can swatch PT against the Guy bourdin highlighter you already have. That's why I find Temptalia's swatches are so helpful to compare products against what you already have. 9 times out of 10, the difference is so small that I conclude it's not worth it. Even if her swatches are not 100% accurate, they are good enough to see that you already have something pretty similar already. If the difference between PT and Lightscapade is not significant to you, you can get Lightscapade any time.  In contrast, I did pick up 4 Mac Huggables total because I loved the formula so much after I purchased just one, and now I wear them all the time. That's what is hard to tell from reviews since it's so personal. That means I will have to be very choosy now with future collections but that's okay because I got something LE that I am really using a lot.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Honestly, this Paula woman is the same one who wrote that "Don't go to the cosmetics counter without me" book?
> 
> If so, I borrowed her book from the library, saw her refer to UD some eye makeup colours as 'Clownlike' or something to that effect and closed the book immediately. Never again!  Makeup is fun, inspiring and should be free from judgement.  I think it's great that you ladies can get something out of her stuff - I didn't try after that once incident.  Maybe I'm making something out of nothing, but I thought it was pretty unprofessional of her to write something like that.


She is biased against colorful eyeshadows, she even wrote a book called Blue eyeshadow should be illegal. lol I agree that when done wrong it looks like clown makeup, but when done right you can wear blue eyeshadows no problem.
  I only read her reviews for skincare, I'm sensitive to many things, especially fragrance so I found it helpful when she mentioned to avoid lavender oil, because I had no clue that was what was irritating me =)


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaori said:


> She is biased against colorful eyeshadows, she even wrote a book called Blue eyeshadow should be illegal. lol I agree that when done wrong it looks like clown makeup, but when done right you can wear blue eyeshadows no problem.
> I only read her reviews for skincare, I'm sensitive to many things, especially fragrance so I found it helpful when she mentioned to avoid lavender oil, because I had no clue that was what was irritating me =)


  That's awesome that she helped you uncover that - it seems like she has such a huge knowledge base and has helped a lot of people!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
  I completely agree with you!  I rock all colours and I'm almost 30 - I think it's more about attitude, confidence, and skill rather than anything else!  And honestly, if you don't have those things, don't put down those products that cater to people who have those things!  Lol. Hope that makes sense! 


  It absolutely makes sense.. If you don't think you can pull off blue eyeshadow for whatever reason, that's fine. Even if you think most people can't pull it off, that's your opinion. Still, there's no need to call it clown makeup! I know some people that look *amazing *in blue eyeshadow because they use shades that complement their skintone and eye color and they blend blend blend. And even if other people think it doesn't work, it's your own face and your opinion that matters. I personally will never be able to pull off anything bright or neon.. and I know that. But I don't hate on other people who can.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I completely agree with you!  I rock all colours and I'm almost 30 - I think it's more about attitude, confidence, and skill rather than anything else!  And honestly, if you don't have those things, don't put down those products that cater to people who have those things!  Lol. Hope that makes sense!


  Im sure we've all had that at some point, snidey comments like 'my bf/gf loves me without makeup', 'why have you got all that makeup on?' or even just a simple: 'why are you wearing lipstick?'   Me and my sister have friends that don't wear much other than foundation & mascara most days, so couldn't understand why we would need 15 odd mins in the morning to do our makeup for the day!  Even if we're team low buy, we're still specktra girls, so we LOVE makeup! Lets wear whatever makeup we want with pride!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, makeup is pretty aesthetic so everyone's personal taste is going to be different. Really, someone with great application skills could make the cheapest, worst quality drugstore makeup look super on anybody. I think of Paula Begoun as a consumer advocate, not a makeup artist, so I don't care about her aesthetic judgements. Like I said, that's easy to assess for yourself.   But as a consumer, I don't want to pay top dollar for a high-end skincare product that is no better--and often, even worse-- than something reasonably priced at the drugstore. Women are often taken advantage of as consumers, and I like to be informed. On her site, she even gives you cites for journal articles about various skincare ingredients, so again that's very useful. I was at a high-end counter recently--I won't say which brand-- and the person there was telling me absolute nonsense that I'm pretty sure she didn't make up herself on the fly but was a script from the brand.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Well, makeup is pretty aesthetic so everyone's personal taste is going to be different. Really, someone with great application skills could make the cheapest, worst quality drugstore makeup look super on anybody. I think of Paula Begoun as a consumer advocate, not a makeup artist, so I don't care about her aesthetic judgements. Like I said, that's easy to assess for yourself.   But as a consumer, I don't want to pay top dollar for a high-end skincare product that is no better--and often, even worse-- than something reasonably priced at the drugstore. Women are often taken advantage of as consumers, and I like to be informed. On her site, she even gives you cites for journal articles about various skincare ingredients, so again that's very useful. I was at a high-end counter recently--I won't say which brand-- and the person there was telling me absolute nonsense that I'm pretty sure she didn't make up herself on the fly but was a script from the brand.


  Always good to be informed! And to do whats best for you, even if that means going against the general consensus (I have acne but I love using lavender oil!) I've heard some absolute crap advice off of counter SAs in my time!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, that sucks  It's understandable that you'd rather not ship international if you had bad experiences like this before. Fortunately I've never had any problems with international shipping. I've send packages overseas and received many more from around the world, nothing ever got lost.
> 
> 
> We can always swap with each other.
> ...


  You're right; it's worth a try. I won't die if nobody finds something they're interested in.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've heard some absolute crap advice off of counter SAs in my time!


Same! I once heard a SA at a nail salon tell a customer to add nail polish remover to a bottle of nail polish to make it usable again! I jumped right in and told the customer to buy thinner instead.. the SA wasn't too happy with me..


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Same! I once heard a SA at a nail salon tell a customer to add nail polish remover to a bottle of nail polish to make it usable again! I jumped right in and told the customer to buy thinner instead.. the SA wasn't too happy with me..


  Good thing you were there! She would've have totally ruined her nail polish. One should think the SAs are experts...


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 25, 2014)

It's the skincare mumbo-jumbo that gets me! The companies do think we are stupid.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> It's the skincare mumbo-jumbo that gets me! The companies do think we are stupid.


Yes, they do! Ever since I stopped using conventional cleansers/moisturizers and switched to products with few and natural ingredients my skin is hands down the best it's ever been. Now I'm just trying to repair all of the damage from using them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know there are some products out there that are okay, but it's a minefield of ones that are not and I'd prefer not to take chances.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

  First, thank you to PixieDancer for starting this thread, and to her, Shellcat, Spikesmom, Serenityy coming up with the idea. Second, I must give *huge applause* to everyone who has shared her story so far! The camraderie and encouragement is fantastic. Third, this my first post on this thread. I may not have a large collection of makeup (but definitely far larger than the one-makeup-bag-kinda-gal) but, I too, struggle. I want to put my beauty money towards my apartment and my wedding (that I do not want to plan). I'm putting the spotlight on my beauty stash becaues it's another step in my decluttering 'adventure'. I'm making progress with clothing, sentimental things, forgotten kitchen things ... you know, all that "stuff". [Any ideas on how to get my fiancé on board?]. Err... HappyLittleNinja ...let's get back to *beauty! *Ahhh... the lovely, glorious, magnificent world of beauty. Who doesn't want to feel beautiful? I need a moment... let me bask in that feeling. It's like sunshine on my upturned face. *snap out of it*

  I have enough beauty products (hair care, skin care, etc) to carry me through at least a couple years. The makeup and nail polish I have will take me several years to finish. _Oh gosh. I have a problem. I took a break from writing to browse makeup online. Gackkkkk. _

*My ultimate goal is to have a well-curated collection of loved items only. *To get there, I need to evaluate all my makeup and (hopefully) naturally downsize.

*My plan of action:*
  - Evaluate my items on a 'love scale' of 1-10, where 10s are HG items.
   - I will keep items that rate an 8 and higher. They make me smile and/or feel radiant when I use them. They might be 'boring' things like primers or brow fillers or concealers, but are effective and help make me feel beautiful. 
  - Donate, give away, or sell items I already know do not work. (Rate below 2?)
  - Items rating 2-3. Use 'em up! Try to repurpose them. For example, an eye primer that irritates my eyes may be useful around my nose/face. Use up overly-fragranced/irritating eye or face cream on my body/hands. You get the picture. Donate or give away all fails.


*The 3-7s are the tricky ones. *To curate, I must act. I need to move them along my love scale. How?
  - Give it some attention. Put it in my daily rotation for 1-2 weeks. It could be a forgotten/potential love that needed a chance to work its magic. Or, it may not suit me after all. Either way, I'm giving it a fighting chance.
  - Play with it in a new/unexpected way. Use it in combination with other shades, layer it, use it for an unintended purpose. [Any suggestions?]
   - Ask myself: am I keeping it because I may need it one day? Because it fills a void in my collection? (Is there even a void? Or did I just use an non-reason as a reason to keep something?) For example, I have a dark matte brown eyeshadow that would be excellent for setting a brown eyeliner or used wet to line my eyes more softly. Do I need to keep it? _ (I have black hair and black eyelashes. I reach for black more than brown. I could mix my chocolate brown with black to create this shade.)_ Is it worth keeping? (_The eyeshadow in question is stiff and I have other shades I can use to deepen my crease shade with a similar effect.)_


*When I am lusting after something, I have to go through my collection FIRST before buying.*
  - If it's LE/sold out before I've done so, it wasn't meant to be. I'm sure I can find another product to lust after soon enough. 
  - Physically go through my stash and pick out similar items.
  - Use them. Can I approximate the lusted item by layering products I already own? It might not be a dupe, but maybe it'll satisfy the itch to BUY ALL OF DEM.
  - KEY: It is not enough to swatch my item. I must use my item. Only then will I consider a new aquisition.

*Considering aquisitions:*
  - Am I going to tear into it and use it that night or within the next two days?
  - If it's something like a paint pot and I'm not obsessed with the packaging, can I split the purchase with a friend? (Maybe she/he keeps the original pot this time and I keep it next time.)
  - How about swapping amongst friends? (This is tough for me because none of my friends are into makeup. Except my cousin, but I'm usually the one giving her things because I'm a beauty nerd. I also choose to spend more of my miniscule disposable income on beauty; she chooses to use hers on other things.)
  - etc.

  Oh boy. This took me a long time to think through. I'd appreciate any feedback. Am I crazy? Where are the holes in my plan? How can I shore up against my vulnerabilities? Thanks for reading and giving me space to sort out my thoughts. I didn't expect to write this much!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Joining the team low buy 2014!! I have waaayy too much make up.lol


 Welcome welcome!!  





KrystalAnne said:


> Thanks, Pixie. You're right...   I swatched many of my blushes on my arm today and I just realized how many beautiful things I already have that are being neglected because I'm always using something new. I enjoy new things, but it's not like I always need them. It will teach me to be more appreciative of what I am blessed to already have.   I was also looking through my lipsticks and I pulled out Flamingo and remembered how excited I was to get my hands on it, how much I just LOVED using it, and I don't so much anymore because my collection has blown up and I have so many to use now. I just think that feeling of having some special ones is better than feeling the need to get all and have no real LOVE for them the way that I loved Flamingo. Lol, I sound like Flamingo was my first boyfriend that I fell in love with. Not really, but it was probably one of the lipsticks I was most excited to get along with Watch Me Simmer. I think they were the first of that color family for me (and those are some of my favorite colors).   So, I will be making an effort to buy less and enjoy more now!


 Good girl! Your awareness and enthusiasm is all you need to get started!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

[@]HppyLittleNinja[/@] thanks for the amazingly insightful post! Sounds like you have really thought this through and have a solid plan of action!! Great job and fantastic start to your "rehabilitation!" Heehee The only thing I would personally recommend, is not to hang onto anything you rate a 1-4... It sounds like you have a large stash (like so many of us here). I'd hate to see you struggling to repurpose and rethink so many products that obviously fell short for you from the get go. Life is too short to have to think that much about something that should be easy & fun! Obviously, that would still give you your 5-7's to play with and sort out how you truly feel about them. These are honestly just really tough-love, specific points because you asked for any feedback. I'm super thrilled you're here and happy to learn from your disciplined post. So, whatever you ultimately decide is in your hands... And you need to be happy with your personal goal and plan! Either way.... You're going to do great with such a wonderful outlook on your project!! We are here for you hun!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HppyLittleNinja* 


Oh boy. This took me a long time to think through. I'd appreciate any feedback. Am I crazy? Where are the holes in my plan? How can I shore up against my vulnerabilities? Thanks for reading and giving me space to sort out my thoughts. I didn't expect to write this much!






Welcome to low-buy paradise!

  I think that sounds like a great plan!!

  When I was culling my collection I got rid of all the *fails* first! Get them out and never think of them again lol.

  Then the *dupes*. If two shades are similar enough, pick the best formula or your favorite brand/packaging etc.

  Then I went through the *maybes*. Like you said, that's the hardest. I used a rating system for entire looks rather than products, so if a product was constantly in a look that rated say 8 or below.. and I couldn't find a combination it looked good in.. byeeee! I also inventoried my entire collection so I knew exactly how many of each product I had and exactly how much it all cost. Then, every time I used an item, I marked down the date on my spreadsheet. If I didn't use it within a few months, byeeee! One thing I thought was really helpful was to pick a set number for each category and fill it with your absolute favorites ex. 10 blushes (or whatever number you want to have) and for new acquisitions or extras ask yourself, "Do I like this one blush better than any of my 10 favorites??" If not, byeeee!


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Like you, I have been interested in PT, in my case, mostly due to all the hype in the FOF thread. So I asked somebody to swatch it against Lightscapade, which is perm, and the verdict is that they are very close, except PT is more pink. Maybe someone in that thread can swatch PT against the Guy bourdin highlighter you already have. That's why I find Temptalia's swatches are so helpful to compare products against what you already have. 9 times out of 10, the difference is so small that I conclude it's not worth it. Even if her swatches are not 100% accurate, they are good enough to see that you already have something pretty similar already. If the difference between PT and Lightscapade is not significant to you, you can get Lightscapade any time.  In contrast, I did pick up 4 Mac Huggables total because I loved the formula so much after I purchased just one, and now I wear them all the time. That's what is hard to tell from reviews since it's so personal. That means I will have to be very choosy now with future collections but that's okay because I got something LE that I am really using a lot.


  Those are excellent points! I really want PT if it would show up as a pink highlight on me, but I've seen swatches where it is indeed just like Lightscapade. I suppose this is one I need to visit the counter for on launch day (and hopefully not be taken in by the rest of the collection!)   I swatched a Huggable on my hand and it was just...sticky. Turned me off of them immediately, but maybe I'll give them a second chance one of these days.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> These are honestly just really tough-love, specific points because you asked for any feedback. I'm super thrilled you're here and happy to learn from your disciplined post. So, whatever you ultimately decide is in your hands... And you need to be happy with your personal goal and plan! Either way.... You're going to do great with such a wonderful outlook on your project!! We are here for you hun!!!
> PixieDancer, you're right on with the increasing the bottom of the barrel to 1-4. It wil make things easier and involve less thinking. Yay! heh heh.
> My stash isn't all that large. Regardless, I'm eager to possess only the cream of the crop. Why waste my life and energy on things that are difficult to work with, eh?
> 
> ...


   Oh gosh, doing a spreadsheet-inventory of all my beauty products was the BEST thing for squashing the desire to buy new things. I didn't add the date of purchase. That may be helpful.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> PixieDancer, you're right on with the increasing the bottom of the barrel to 1-4. It wil make things easier and involve less thinking. Yay! heh heh.
> My stash isn't all that large. Regardless, I'm eager to possess only the cream of the crop. Why waste my life and energy on things that are difficult to work with, eh?
> 
> Oh gosh, doing a spreadsheet-inventory of all my beauty products was the BEST thing for squashing the desire to buy new things. I didn't add the date of purchase. That may be helpful.


Totally agree with PixieDancer on this one, life's too short!

  Spreadsheets are definitely the best. Date of purchase is good too (I use estimated date of expiration, esp. for liquid/creams) but the most helpful for me were the dates I used each item and a totals column for each month! I started fresh in January but I can already see how many times I used each item, which ones haven't been used at all, the total number of unused items in each category, etc.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 25, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Those are excellent points! I really want PT if it would show up as a pink highlight on me, but I've seen swatches where it is indeed just like Lightscapade. I suppose this is one I need to visit the counter for on launch day (and hopefully not be taken in by the rest of the collection!)   I swatched a Huggable on my hand and it was just...sticky. Turned me off of them immediately, but maybe I'll give them a second chance one of these days.


  I like them because they are sticky! Someone who hates feeling something on their lips wouldn't like them at all. I find them long-wearing (maybe due to the stickiness) but not dry, and dryness is what I really hate.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 25, 2014)

[@]HppyLittleNinja[/@] wow a great post, I like your rating plan I might try that to further whittle down my stash!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been on low buy since 2011 and i'm planing on keeping it this way. I think last year I only bought two products - the hourglass powder palette and one of Nars cream eyeliners. I'm also donating a bunch of the makeup I don't use. I really have more than I can handle nowadays lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

Two items for the whole year is spectacular! I hope to get there one day.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaori said:


> She is biased against colorful eyeshadows, she even wrote a book called *Blue eyeshadow should be illegal*. lol I agree that when done wrong it looks like clown makeup, but when done right you can wear blue eyeshadows no problem.
> I only read her reviews for skincare, I'm sensitive to many things, especially fragrance so I found it helpful when she mentioned to avoid lavender oil, because I had no clue that was what was irritating me =)
> 
> 
> ...


  It's almost impossible to find a light foundation in Germany, most brands only offer their lightest shades int he US, UK, etc. But of course the SAs want to sell, so they'll tell you to buy a darker one, because it makes you look ''healthier'' anyway.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Quick question: has a nail polish gone bad if it's seperated in two phases, like clear fluid on top? Most seem to be alright when I shake them, but some just stay looking ugly, lol. My beloved Particulere (taupe creme) looks a mess, it has a green liquid on top and looks orangey at the bottom. Eek. Some of my MAC polishes look like that as well, no matter how much I shake them or store them upside down or on the side for a while, and they started looking like that not too long after I bought them.


  I think your beloved Particulere has had it. If it's a polish you actually wear at times, you can justify replacing it.


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

RIP Particulaire


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

I always tell SA's I like to look sick and in a state of love lost .. thus pale and wane.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I always tell SA's I like to look sick and in a state of love lost .. thus pale and wane.


I also like to look pasty and lovelorn.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> RIP Particulaire


  Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Haven't worn it in a long time, so I don't feel like I'm allowed a replacement right now.
  See, that what happens when I have stuff stored away someplace. I forget that I have it or I'm to lazy to break it out. I guess I do have to make an inventory list so that I have an overview and everything gets used.


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

so sad. but that's why we come here to mourn and grieve our beloved and soon to be departed makeup


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

  Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Haven't worn it in a long time, so I don't feel like I'm allowed a replacement right now.
  See, that what happens when I have stuff stored away someplace. I forget that I have it or I'm to lazy to break it out. I guess I do have to make an inventory list so that I have an overview and everything gets used.


  That's the benefit of a well-edited collection.. you get to use your loves - and only your loves - all the time!  I think that's a big part of what we're all working towards.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2014)

I feel like I failed so hard today ladies. I went up to the mall with my niece and we stopped by the MAC counter so I could look at the new Viva Glam, I liked it so I figured I would get it. Hayli tried the gloss on after we left and she looked so great in it that we went back to get her one too, which is where I failed. I also got Burgundy liner and Adored MSF. I don't feel bad about the initial purchase or the gloss for her and her friend since those were gifts technically, but I feel like I failed since I just HAD to get that damn liner and MSF too. I know it could of been a lot worse, but I still feel kinda mad at myself for splurging even more and getting things that were not on the list. :/


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel like I failed so hard today ladies. I went up to the mall with my niece and we stopped by the MAC counter so I could look at the new Viva Glam, I liked it so I figured I would get it. Hayli tried the gloss on after we left and she looked so great in it that we went back to get her one too, which is where I failed. I also got Burgundy liner and Adored MSF. I don't feel bad about the initial purchase or the gloss for her and her friend since those were gifts technically, but I feel like I failed since I just HAD to get that damn liner and MSF too. I know it could of been a lot worse, but I still feel kinda mad at myself for splurging even more and getting things that were not on the list. :/


If you feel bad about getting it, just return it  Or keep and enjoy~


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaori said:


> If you feel bad about getting it, just return it  Or keep and enjoy~


  I think i should stop kicking myself over it, I mean it has to say something that I waited this long to get Adored right?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

[@]NaomiH[/@] Specktra hugs! Now go to your room... Look at that Adored & tell her you'll use her at least 3 times next week to justify buying her! Heehee Ok you can come out of your room now...


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 25, 2014)

So all of you organized gals have inspired me to put my lipsticks in groupings and I am so freaking bad at it that I am combing temptalia's swatch pages since she lists red warm berry cool fuchsia neutral etc on those pages.  I have some she doesn't list which is major bummer but I am kinda getting to see where she would put stuff.  AND I just pulled out an older color Wild Bout You which was from '09 and put it on.  Gah I love this one so much.  She put it up on the scarlet season feature instead of swatches but I think it is more berry-ish than red.  I really do prefer pinkish reds or berry reds because I find them easier to wear.  Anyway as soon as I put it on I was transported back to early MAC days { I have been wearing MAC since before it was in US }because the scent is vanilla-ish but different than it is now.  I am not making this up.  My lipstick isn't off but it smells different than my newer lipsticks.  I think the vanilla was more foody or richer smelling~ certainly stronger.  I cannot be the first person to notice this....  but it did make me a bit sad.  I think part of the reason I keep chasing colors in MAC is because I don't get that extra sensory oomph that I used to get now that the smell is .... flatter.

  Or am I just justifying


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

[@]elkaknits[/@] "Or am I just justifying" Maybe a little bit... But I think everyone likes products better when they smell fresh & new... Instead of new car smell, it's new lippie smell! Heehee I have a Brave that needs to be purged because it doesn't have the smell anymore & actually smells like clay. I use the smell to decide if it's probably time to let a MAC lippie go.  On another more, I wore Love Goddess today instead of using Pleasurebomb. I love LG and PB I have never even worn. Rather than use another fuchsia/red I'm highly considering letting PB go... Lips untried. I'm trying to decide now... It was a gift. So I wasn't going to get it anyways.... Hmmmm? Anyone want to push me to let it go?


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 25, 2014)

hmm it isn't the new lipstick smell it is that it used to smell different and so the new ones seem meh scent wise.  Yes it was still vanilla.  It just used to smell richer somehow.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> On another more, I wore Love Goddess today instead of using Pleasurebomb. I love LG and PB I have never even worn. Rather than use another fuchsia/red I'm highly considering letting PB go... Lips untried. I'm trying to decide now... It was a gift. So I wasn't going to get it anyways.... Hmmmm? Anyone want to push me to let it go?


I'll push.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'll push. :wink:


 Heehee thanks girl! I'm just trying to figure out if I have the balls to purge a hyped lippie I've never even tried!!! Ahhh!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Heehee thanks girl! I'm just trying to figure out if I have the balls to purge a hyped lippie I've never even tried!!! Ahhh!


  Put your ovaries on the outside woman!! Have you lined it up with other ones you have and compared just the color? Do you often wear that shade and does it look amazing on you? Are there swatches that you can check to see if it's similar to something you have?


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> On another more, I wore Love Goddess today instead of using Pleasurebomb. I love LG and PB I have never even worn. Rather than use another fuchsia/red I'm highly considering letting PB go... Lips untried. I'm trying to decide now... It was a gift. So I wasn't going to get it anyways.... Hmmmm? Anyone want to push me to let it go?


  well I ignored the fall and winter riri's so hadn't even heard of it until now.   thanks! lemming now.  

  do you like your reds to pull pink?  it actually looks fuchsia to me...


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> [@]NaomiH[/@] Specktra hugs! Now go to your room... Look at that Adored & tell her you'll use her at least 3 times next week to justify buying her! Heehee Ok you can come out of your room now...


LOL! I'm actually wearing her now even though I'm barefaced just to make myself feel better. It sure is pretty and I'm glad that now that I'm home and near my stash I see that I at least didn't have another peachy MSF laying around.*whew*   On another note,I totally unloaded like 30 pigments off on a friend last night! Woot!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> [@]elkaknits[/@] "Or am I just justifying" Maybe a little bit... But I think everyone likes products better when they smell fresh & new... Instead of new car smell, it's new lippie smell! Heehee I have a Brave that needs to be purged because it doesn't have the smell anymore & actually smells like clay. I use the smell to decide if it's probably time to let a MAC lippie go.  On another more, I wore Love Goddess today instead of using Pleasurebomb. I love LG and PB I have never even worn. Rather than use another fuchsia/red I'm highly considering letting PB go... Lips untried. I'm trying to decide now... It was a gift. So I wasn't going to get it anyways.... Hmmmm? Anyone want to push me to let it go?


*push push*


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Heehee thanks girl! I'm just trying to figure out if I have the balls to purge a hyped lippie I've never even tried!!! Ahhh!


Maybe you could exchange it for something you like more?


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 25, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> In the new Low Buy swap thread, would it be possible for you ladies to note whether you're only accepting swaps, or are also open to PayPal payment?


  I think this is a good idea.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LOL! I'm actually wearing her now even though I'm barefaced just to make myself feel better. It sure is pretty and I'm glad that now that I'm home and near my stash I see that I at least didn't have another peachy MSF laying around.*whew*   On another note,I totally unloaded like 30 pigments off on a friend last night! Woot!


  I'm sure that friend was very happy to accept! Good on you!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Put your ovaries on the outside woman!! Have you lined it up with other ones you have and compared just the color? Do you often wear that shade and does it look amazing on you? Are there swatches that you can check to see if it's similar to something you have?


 OVARIES! For whatever reason, that word makes me laugh my urine out! Heehee I absolutely LOVE the type of shade PB is... But forced myself to skip it due to the many like it I already felt I had. None of my dupes are matte though, which is my fav formula. My sister heard me mention it, and knows I rarely skip anything I like..  So she snagged it for me for Christmas. Complete surprise! I hate to try it & it just seem like all the others... Cause I know there's tons of ladies that missed it & are going crazy. I tell myself I already skipped it so I had decided to live without it. But then I think... It was a gift so maybe it was meant to be! Heehee But I've avoided wearing it because I'm still thinking it over! So far... My lips haven't fallen off wo it! But it is MY shade! Ahhhh the agony!   





elkaknits said:


> well I ignored the fall and winter riri's so hadn't even heard of it until now.   thanks! lemming now.    do you like your reds to pull pink?  it actually looks fuchsia to me...


 It is fuchsia. But Love Goddess pulls very pink on me... And I grabbed that today to wear instead of PB because I'm still resisting wearing it. Don't lust for it. They do this color a lot actually & I think it will be a color shade that's done again this summer. They know this shade sells like hot cakes! Don't even think about paying inflated prices for it!   





NaomiH said:


> LOL! I'm actually wearing her now even though I'm barefaced just to make myself feel better. It sure is pretty and I'm glad that now that I'm home and near my stash I see that I at least didn't have another peachy MSF laying around.*whew*   On another note,I totally unloaded like 30 pigments off on a friend last night! Woot!


 Well then, it's justified! And that must've been hard to let those piggies go! I'm proud of you girlie! No more scolding you for that MSF now!! Heehee


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Well then, it's justified! And that must've been hard to let those piggies go! I'm proud of you girlie! No more scolding you for that MSF now!! Heehee


Gifts are usually keepers lol What if your sis comes visit and wants to borrow or something and then you wont have it, she would be sad >.< And since you love the color and you don't have anything matte. You could purge some of the non-mattes in that color instead?


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

Me and Ulta just aren't meant to be... I never purchased something there because there was nothing interesting, but since Sephora cancelled my hair brush order, I found better one in Ulta and decided to get it with next sale. And since I need to spend 50$ for free shipping, I was deciding couple days on necessities(mainly non-makeup). So sale started, I put brush to cart and it said temporary out of stock =.= They sure don't want me as customer! lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Gifts are usually keepers lol What if your sis comes visit and wants to borrow or something and then you wont have it, she would be sad >.< And since you love the color and you don't have anything matte. You could purge some of the non-mattes in that color instead?


  Ok... I realized I lied! I have Moxie!! Plus a backup! SO... Since you're right about it being a gift... I think I'll get rid of my moxie backup & keep PB! Seems like a good solution to me! Parting w that Moxie will be hard. But I think this solution makes the most sense! Thanks for the help thinking that through out loud!!   





Kaori said:


> Me and Ulta just aren't meant to be... I never purchased something there because there was nothing interesting, but since Sephora cancelled my hair brush order, I found better one in Ulta and decided to get it with next sale. And since I need to spend 50$ for free shipping, I was deciding couple days on necessities(mainly non-makeup). So sale started, I put brush to cart and it said temporary out of stock =.= They sure don't want me as customer! lol


 I think it's a conspiracy because I sent Sephora & Ulta messages letting them know you were in this low-buy!! Heehee


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think it's a conspiracy because I sent Sephora & Ulta messages letting them know you were in this low-buy!! Heehee


Nice!  and lol, for sure!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Gifts are usually keepers lol What if your sis comes visit and wants to borrow or something and then you wont have it, she would be sad >.< And since you love the color and you don't have anything matte. You could purge some of the non-mattes in that color instead?


  I agree. Since your sister was trying to do something special for you and you do like the colour, I would keep it and get rid of an older one in a similar shade instead.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh no. :crybaby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wouldn't toss it out yet. Give it a good shake and try to swatch it. How does it perform? Is it possible to use it? If so, it just has to be shaken before you use it. A lot of my older drugstore polishes have seperated but I just shake them up before application. They're fine. Nps have never gone 'bad' for me - they might look not as pretty as before, but I can use them without any problems.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I agree. Since your sister was trying to do something special for you and you do like the colour, I would keep it and get rid of an older one in a similar shade instead.


  You're right! Thanks for confirming my thoughts!! You guys are so great!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] I think you made the right choice! Can you get rid of 2 items so you're decreasing at the same time? Maybe a fuschia in a formula you don't like as much? I think that would be even better!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 26, 2014)

Here is my cheek box, this contains everything from powder/cream blush, highlighters, bronzers and strobe cream. It has four face palettes on the right hand side. I also have the sigma resort palette and shu uemura planet cat palette but they are in my eyeshadow drawer. I had already pulled a few things out to sell earlier this month, but I want more to go. I pulled lightscapade, immortal flower, illamasqua resolute and a myface blush today so the total cheek containing product no is currently 51!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You're right! Thanks for confirming my thoughts!! You guys are so great!!


  Sisters are soo awesome!


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 26, 2014)

oh boy I do need to join..I have purged so much stuff..to friends, family, and the trash..I definitely need some self control!


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 26, 2014)

the good thing...I am mailing a package of makeup to my sister..I've purged all of my bobbi brown blushes and a lot of lipsticks, glosses, and eyeshadows..some nars blushes and illamasqua lip glosses..the bad thing..I purchased 2 hourglass blushes and one clinique one(first clinique product ever)...and plan on purchasing MAC perfect topping...waiting for CHANEL to drop the variation collection..uh boy...but at least I am getting rid of things that don't work for me..things that dry my lips out and others that lack pigmentation...


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

prplhrt21 said:


> the good thing...I am mailing a package of makeup to my sister..I've purged all of my bobbi brown blushes and a lot of lipsticks, glosses, and eyeshadows..some nars blushes and illamasqua lip glosses..the bad thing..I purchased 2 hourglass blushes and one clinique one(first clinique product ever)...and plan on purchasing MAC perfect topping...waiting for CHANEL to drop the variation collection..uh boy...but at least I am getting rid of things that don't work for me..things that dry my lips out and others that lack pigmentation...


Welcome!! That's very generous of you and I'm sure she'll love it! I wish I had a sister after seeing all of these donation posts.. haha.

  I think the Hourglass blushes will be a great purchase, I'm looking forward to getting mine in the mail. And they're permanent so you know they were good enough to be part of their line! I have a feeling mine will become one of my favorites and I might purge a couple others if it does. I think it's okay to get a few new things once you've purged a bunch that you know doesn't work for you. Within reason of course..

  Make sure to set yourself a concrete goal for the year and post it here if you'd like to. And if you want other #teamlowbuy members to nudge you away from the buying frenzy in other threads, add a note to your signature! That's saved me a few times already this year.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 26, 2014)

prplhrt21 said:


> the good thing...I am mailing a package of makeup to my sister..I've purged all of my bobbi brown blushes and a lot of lipsticks, glosses, and eyeshadows..some nars blushes and illamasqua lip glosses..the bad thing..I purchased 2 hourglass blushes and one clinique one(first clinique product ever)...and plan on purchasing MAC perfect topping...waiting for CHANEL to drop the variation collection..uh boy...but at least I am getting rid of things that don't work for me..things that dry my lips out and others that lack pigmentation...


  My suggestion would be to try before you buy - most of the items you're getting are perm (or at least won't sell out in a nanosecond). If you're purging a lot that doesn't work for you, just make sure you're replacing them with things that do.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 26, 2014)

One of my goals this year is to try as much as possible to check items in person before I buy  The majority of makeup I buy is online, and I know for a fact I would have been able to skip most of the items ive bought in the past couple of years had I been at a counter. It's too easy for me to tap away on ny fone and buy something based off swatches, I always buy less in person, as that moment of picking what you want and then physically paying at the counter makes me think a lot harder about the money im about to spend! I probably won't save as much as buying online (I often buy cosmetics when there is a 10% off and bonus points promotion on at debenhams) but I'll save in a different way by only taking home products im super excited about


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I probably won't save as much as buying online (I often buy cosmetics when there is a 10% off and bonus points promotion on at debenhams) but I'll save in a different way by only taking home products im super excited about


  That's a good point. I've definitely been guilty of that myself. Although I find when I get in the store the lighting is so bad that things don't look true to color anyway.. You have to try something on, run outside to look at it, run back in to try on something else.. And it's more of a hassle for me to take the bus to the mall and back than get packages delivered lol. Last time I went to Sephora they charged me for a product twice and now I have to go back in person to get it taken off my card.. Not to mention sales associates trying to coax you into buying more. I love online shopping from the comfort of my apartment.. maybe a bit too much..haha.

  BUT, now that I've found my staple shades and formulas I think 'll be less tempted to buy online without really thinking about what I'm purchasing, but I still will probably buy the majority of my products online especially for LE items. I'll just have to be really careful about which ones I pick.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

prplhrt21 said:


> the good thing...I am mailing a package of makeup to my sister..I've purged all of my bobbi brown blushes and a lot of lipsticks, glosses, and eyeshadows..some nars blushes and illamasqua lip glosses..the bad thing..I purchased 2 hourglass blushes and one clinique one(first clinique product ever)...and plan on purchasing MAC perfect topping...waiting for CHANEL to drop the variation collection..uh boy...but at least I am getting rid of things that don't work for me..things that dry my lips out and others that lack pigmentation...


Temptalia has reviews up for a couple of the Hourglass blushes. They look amazing! She didn't do any of the 3 I was interested in yet, but the formula looks great and they received a high rating. I'm so ready to fall in love with mine when it gets here.. if I want more I'll wait until a 20% off sale. I really hope they do a blush palette this year!! I would just die.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am in for this! I have been good with the last few collections but I need to get a handle on my buying.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm really serious about reducing my stash. I looked through my eyeshadows and decided that I do not need and want dark colours. I've always thought that being a pale girl with fair hair and light eyes required some contrast to make me stand out and look somehow refreshed but not long ago I found out that I look way better when I'm wearing lighter colours. Dark colours are just too much for me, so I want to let my darker eyeshadows go. I would like to get rid of lipsticks that are too dark for me as well (such as Plumful or Craving - amazing colours) but I don't want to sell/give away used lipsticks, so I'll try and finish them.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I'm really serious about reducing my stash. I looked through my eyeshadows and decided that I do not need and want dark colours. I've always thought that being a pale girl with fair hair and light eyes required some contrast to make me stand out and look somehow refreshed but not long ago I found out that I look way better when I'm wearing lighter colours. Dark colours are just too much for me, so I want to let my darker eyeshadows go. I would like to get rid of lipsticks that are too dark for me as well (such as Plumful or Craving - amazing colours) but I don't want to sell/give away used lipsticks, so I'll try and finish them.


  I'm at the same point with some of my darker lipsticks like Capricious. I put 4 of them in a bowl by the door and I try to wear them as much as possible. I might just end up B2M a couple of them at the end of the season. If I don't, I won't be wearing them again until Fall anyway..

I also got rid of some of my brown eyeshadows recently.. they all seem to look too muddy on my skin. When I was first picking out shadows I sometimes chose ones that other people mentioned as their favorites without comparing their skintones to mine..big mistake.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> [@]PixieDancer[/@] I think you made the right choice! Can you get rid of 2 items so you're decreasing at the same time? Maybe a fuschia in a formula you don't like as much? I think that would be even better!


 I plan to try... Although it might be easier for me to let go from another color family! Heehee I adore that Fuchsia/pink shade so much! Probably my most used color when I want a standout lippie and not just an everyday color.   





prplhrt21 said:


> oh boy I do need to join..I have purged so much stuff..to friends, family, and the trash..I definitely need some self control!


  Purge away!!! We are glad you're here to play!   





kerry-jane88 said:


> One of my goals this year is to try as much as possible to check items in person before I buy  The majority of makeup I buy is online, and I know for a fact I would have been able to skip most of the items ive bought in the past couple of years had I been at a counter. It's too easy for me to tap away on ny fone and buy something based off swatches, I always buy less in person, as that moment of picking what you want and then physically paying at the counter makes me think a lot harder about the money im about to spend! I probably won't save as much as buying online (I often buy cosmetics when there is a 10% off and bonus points promotion on at debenhams) but I'll save in a different way by only taking home products im super excited about


 You're absolutely right that actually seeing the money you spend at the register is much more "real" and personal. I always buy less when I go in the store. Blindly charging online sometimes seems like it isn't as accountable. But sadly MAC seems to be my weakness, and there are no PRO stores near me to use my discount. So I have to buy online! Which has probably multiplied my problem immensely. That's why I need to buckle down and get more disciplined!   





veronikawithak said:


> That's a good point. I've definitely been guilty of that myself. Although I find when I get in the store the lighting is so bad that things don't look true to color anyway.. You have to try something on, run outside to look at it, run back in to try on something else.. And it's more of a hassle for me to take the bus to the mall and back than get packages delivered lol. Last time I went to Sephora they charged me for a product twice and now I have to go back in person to get it taken off my card.. Not to mention sales associates trying to coax you into buying more. I love online shopping from the comfort of my apartment.. maybe a bit too much..haha.  BUT, now that I've found my staple shades and formulas I think 'll be less tempted to buy online without really thinking about what I'm purchasing, but I still will probably buy the majority of my products online especially for LE items. I'll just have to be really careful about which ones I pick.


 I can't always buy in store either!!! With my pro discounts and all the traveling I do it's really hard! And I absolutely hate when a sales person gets pushy. I don't mind being helped but don't just try to sell me things just to boost sales... That's annoying!   





bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am in for this! I have been good with the last few collections but I need to get a handle on my buying.


 This is the place to be for some realistic advice and the often needed tough love! Set your goal and jump on board!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> This is the place to be for some realistic advice and the often needed tough love! Set your goal and jump on board!


  That would be acceptable..haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even if it's your least favorite, it's still 1 in 2 out!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 26, 2014)

Just checking in on my low buy crew, hi everyone! Going to catch up on some savings idea a few pages back. I had a major make-up purging recently that almost caused cardiac arrest but I am fine now, lol. Wouldn't lie and claim perfection however most of my purchases was from re-investment of my stash. Refueling my dedication with you guys inspirational posts.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Just checking in on my low buy crew, hi everyone! Going to catch up on some savings idea a few pages back. I had a major make-up purging recently that almost caused cardiac arrest but I am fine now, lol. Wouldn't lie and claim perfection however most of my purchases was from re-investment of my stash. Refueling my dedication with you guys inspirational posts.


  Lol! A few of my purges were horrifying too. Just had to toss things out with my eyes closed and never think about them again.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep at it!


----------



## User38 (Jan 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Lol! A few of my purges were horrifying too. Just had to toss things out with my eyes closed and never think about them again..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol

  me too!... so many glosses, glossimers, and lippies... poof


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 26, 2014)

13 lip butters, 2 Maybelline lipsticks, 3 Milani lipsticks, 2 Tarte cheek stains and 1 MAC quad, 2 wet n wild palettes and a clinique quad have been passed on to my sister and her two girls! Woot!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 13 lip butters, 2 Maybelline lipsticks, 3 Milani lipsticks, 2 Tarte cheek stains and 1 MAC quad, 2 wet n wild palettes and a clinique quad have been passed on to my sister and her two girls! Woot!   YAYAYA!! That's awesome!  I bet they loved them and you don't have to look at them cluttering up your paradise of makeup anymore.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HerGreyness*
> 
> lol
> me too!... so many glosses, glossimers, and lippies... poof


  Yep.. the worst was probably the Naked palette and a Dior quint..and a couple other palettes. I avoid palettes like the plague now in case they suck me in. I know I want to make my own Inglot 10 palette so that is good motivation to pass. There were quite a few lippies, glosses, etc. that went too. Wish I chose cheaper makeup to make mistakes with lol. I just bought into the hype!


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> YAYAYA!! That's awesome!  I bet they loved them and you don't have to look at them cluttering up your paradise of makeup anymore.
> Yep.. the worst was probably the Naked palette and a Dior quint..and a couple other palettes. I avoid palettes like the plague now in case they suck me in. I know I want to make my own Inglot 10 palette so that is good motivation to pass. There were quite a few lippies, glosses, etc. that went too. Wish I chose cheaper makeup to make mistakes with lol. I just bought into the hype!


   I've actually been thinking about my palettes today and just how little I use most of them. Many of them have colors that I just don't reach for much, if ever, and some of them have color combinations that I can't make work for me. I was so excited to get the UD Glinda palette last year, but I find it impossible to make those colors work together without help from another palette. I think I'm putting myself on a large palette no-buy this year. I just use my UD Naked 3 and quads/trios much more.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol I got again sucked in by great deal. Neiman Marcus's midday dash is usually too expensive even with 65% discount, but this time they had really nice perfume sets there, so I got one which should smell like coconut-vanilla *drools*, I hope I will love it >.< If not I will somehow make it work cos the bottle looks pretty *-* and bangle is nice looking as well lol I'm hopeless. But on my defense, I don't have any fullsize perfume, because I never found something great, I'm that picky.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 26, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I've actually been thinking about my palettes today and just how little I use most of them. Many of them have colors that I just don't reach for much, if ever, and some of them have color combinations that I can't make work for me. I was so excited to get the UD Glinda palette last year, but I find it impossible to make those colors work together without help from another palette. I think I'm putting myself on a large palette no-buy this year. I just use my UD Naked 3 and quads/trios much more.


I love palettes xD I don't really mind combining shades from multiple palettes =) I find them still easier to use and more compact than to have each shadow separately  And I love how they look, with pretty pics and all (I'm a sucker for pretty packaging) so I never depot them into one big palette


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I love palettes xD I don't really mind combining shades from multiple palettes =) I find them still easier to use and more compact than to have each shadow separately  And I love how they look, with pretty pics and all (I'm a sucker for pretty packaging) so I never depot them into one big palette


  Oh I agree, I don't buy single shadows very often (though Rouge Bunny Rouge is trying to sway me). It just kills me to have so many shadow colors that I don't use! Bright, colorful looks often aren't for me


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I've actually been thinking about my palettes today and just how little I use most of them. Many of them have colors that I just don't reach for much, if ever, and some of them have color combinations that I can't make work for me. I was so excited to get the UD Glinda palette last year, but I find it impossible to make those colors work together without help from another palette. I think I'm putting myself on a large palette no-buy this year. I just use my UD Naked 3 and quads/trios much more.


I have ZERO pre-made palettes now and I feel great about it. I love the idea of hand-picking every single color based on what looks best on me. I have a MAC 15 neutral palette and 2 "blue eye enhancing" color quads that I made and that's really all I need!! I don't even do eye makeup (other than my paint pot and mascara) every day. I had to force myself to use the palettes that I had and what is the point of that? There were colors I knew I'd never finish. I love being able to toss an eyeshadow if I use it up (yet to happen haha) or if it doesn't work for me anymore, and then replace that empty spot with something else.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I love palettes xD I don't really mind combining shades from multiple palettes =) I find them still easier to use and more compact than to have each shadow separately  And I love how they look, with pretty pics and all (I'm a sucker for pretty packaging) so I never depot them into one big palette


I'm glad they work for you! I like the*idea *of palettes.. lol. If there was one that matched my skintone and features and I was sure I would use every color regularly AND it had great packaging.. I'd probably get it. But at this point it's much better for me to make my own.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 26, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Oh I agree, I don't buy single shadows very often (though Rouge Bunny Rouge is trying to sway me). It just kills me to have so many shadow colors that I don't use! Bright, colorful looks often aren't for me


  If you prefer neutral shadows then non-palettes or customized palettes are way better than premades. Mainly if you didn't like color selection of Naked =) I prefer bold eyes but nude lips, lol I'm on no-buy for bold colored lippies, because I never use them, just admire how pretty they are xD


----------



## potophan (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd love to join


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Kaori* 

 
  If you prefer neutral shadows then non-palettes or customized palettes are way better than premades. Mainly if you didn't like color selection of Naked =) I prefer bold eyes but nude lips, lol I'm on no-buy for bold colored lippies, because I never use them, just admire how pretty they are xD



Yeah I'm definitely a neutrals girl day to day. Blush is my main pop of color usually haha.. I just hate leaving unused shadows in a palette.. knowing that they'll just be sitting there really disturbs me somehow lol.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 26, 2014)

I like both custom made palettes and pre-made. I have two MAC 15 pan that I put together myself. I use my neutrals one all the time. I barely touch my coloured palette (other than for near-neutral shades like Sumptuous Olive). Lately, I've been forcing myself to use colours on the weekend. I trotted out Parrot yesterday (lined my lower lash line and sheered it out in the corner with neutrals on lid. Today I'm wearing Lucky Green on the inner lid and Lime on the outer lid. I used Bottle Green in the corner and into the crease (over Wedge as a transitional colour). 

  I also put together two Inglot 10-pans in December. I love the pearls and deeper colours but I find their lighter mattes very similar on the lid.

  I really like both my Naked 3 and LM Artist Palette. I wouldn't have put all those colours together but I'm glad to have them. N2 is ok but I need to supplement it with warm neutrals to have a complete look.

  I usually use 4-6 shades a day, so I like having a wide variety of shades. Sometimes I find a shade in a palette that I wouldn't have chosen on my own but am really glad I have.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

potophan said:


> I'd love to join


Welcome!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I like both custom made palettes and pre-made. I have two MAC 15 pan that I put together myself. I use my neutrals one all the time. I barely touch my coloured palette (other than for near-neutral shades like Sumptuous Olive). Lately, I've been forcing myself to use colours on the weekend. I trotted out Parrot yesterday (lined my lower lash line and sheered it out in the corner with neutrals on lid. Today I'm wearing Lucky Green on the inner lid and Lime on the outer lid. I used Bottle Green in the corner and into the crease (over Wedge as a transitional colour).
> 
> I also put together two Inglot 10-pans in December. I love the pearls and deeper colours but I find their lighter mattes very similar on the lid.
> 
> ...


I need to make a point of using shadows more.. I am such a lazy person when it comes to actually *using *things I have.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I need to make a point of using shadows more.. I am such a lazy person when it comes to actually *using *things I have.


  I have beady little eyes without makeup. They look so much bigger and brighter with even a light, neutral look that I virtually never skip it.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 26, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I like both custom made palettes and pre-made. I have two MAC 15 pan that I put together myself. I use my neutrals one all the time. I barely touch my coloured palette (other than for near-neutral shades like Sumptuous Olive). Lately, I've been forcing myself to use colours on the weekend. I trotted out Parrot yesterday (lined my lower lash line and sheered it out in the corner with neutrals on lid. Today I'm wearing Lucky Green on the inner lid and Lime on the outer lid. I used Bottle Green in the corner and into the crease (over Wedge as a transitional colour).
> 
> I also put together two Inglot 10-pans in December. I love the pearls and deeper colours but I find their lighter mattes very similar on the lid.
> 
> ...


  Those looks sound really beautiful! I need to branch out with my colored shadows. For some reason, I can make green work, but most other colors make me shy


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I have beady little eyes without makeup. They look so much bigger and brighter with even a light, neutral look that I virtually never skip it.


  Haha I HAVE to wear mascara. My issues are the veins on the eyelid so I cover that with a paint pot, and I cover my dark circles with P+P highlighter. I find that shadows that are too dark tend to overwhelm my features and look harsh so I've been moving towards ones that are colorful but not so saturated.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 26, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Those looks sound really beautiful! I need to branch out with my colored shadows. For some reason, I can make green work, but most other colors make me shy


  Coloured shadows make me shy, too. I'm always worried that I look ridiculous, and I usually sheer out strong colours. I like to wear my makeup - I don't like it wearing me.

  I like greens (warm skin tone, dark brown eyes, auburn hair). I have some blue/turquoise shades (Electric Eel, Parrot, Plumage) but I don't often wear them. Same with the purples (Indian Ink and Fig 1). I should probably give Lime and Electric Eel to one of my daughters - they're too pigmented for me. I like Lucky Green a lot better than Lime even though the colour itself is similar - Lime is just too bright for me (probably because it's matte).

  I haven't even reached for Expensive Pink or Cranberry in many months. I'll make a point of wearing them this week. Also my EDES - can't remember when I last wore Modern Pewter or Rich Core.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think it's a conspiracy because I sent Sephora & Ulta messages letting them know you were in this low-buy!! Heehee


  It's official. It's conspiracy lol I was stubborn and found enough items to make an order with free shipping and twice it said that card was declined and it didn't go through =.= I'm about to give up on Ulta for good lol


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 26, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I mainly use neutrals because I'm not great at applying eye makeup. I get obsessive about making both eyes match exactly, and it drives me crazy when I can't get them to do that. I do bold/brighter lips and more neutral eyes usually. My goal this year has been to wear makeup every day that I go out   I hate the unused shadows too. It makes me feel all guilty because I see so many people who are amazing at making bright shadows work  Those looks sound really beautiful! I need to branch out with my colored shadows. For some reason, I can make green work, but most other colors make me shy


  Use the bright colours as eyeliners. They won't be used up very fast, but at least you'll get some use out of them.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Lol I got again sucked in by great deal. Neiman Marcus's midday dash is usually too expensive even with 65% discount, but this time they had really nice perfume sets there, so I got one which should smell like coconut-vanilla *drools*, I hope I will love it >.< If not I will somehow make it work cos the bottle looks pretty *-* and bangle is nice looking as well lol I'm hopeless. But on my defense, I don't have any fullsize perfume, because I never found something great, I'm that picky.


  Girl!!! We need to put you in a "sale" time out! Heehee Hope you like the perfume...   





potophan said:


> I'd love to join


 We'd love to have you! Win win!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Girl!!! We need to put you in a "sale" time out! Heehee Hope you like the perfume...


  I need it lol

  edit: so apparently I almost did overdraft, I really need to check my spendings this month  I didn't think I spent so much..on sales.. ;-;


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 26, 2014)

eh my favorite palettes are Shiseido's S20 {long discontinued now} and I have been wearing Dior's quint 030 'incognito' for over 2 decades.  It seems like all my favorites are D/c which bums me out.  I love love love Smashbox's single in Credit and my wee little thing of it is  almost empty... also no longer being made.  I have finished the Shiseido but won't crack open the last one because I dread not having any more of it.  Dior has had several repurchases but I also only wear certain colors of it... no that isn't right.  I wear all the colors but certainly not all 5 at once.  I do better with duos.  Duos are palettes are they not?


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> OVARIES! For whatever reason, that word makes me laugh my urine out! Heehee I absolutely LOVE the type of shade PB is... But forced myself to skip it due to the many like it I already felt I had. None of my dupes are matte though, which is my fav formula. My sister heard me mention it, and knows I rarely skip anything I like..  So she snagged it for me for Christmas. Complete surprise! I hate to try it & it just seem like all the others... Cause I know there's tons of ladies that missed it & are going crazy. I tell myself I already skipped it so I had decided to live without it. But then I think... It was a gift so maybe it was meant to be! Heehee But I've avoided wearing it because I'm still thinking it over! So far... My lips haven't fallen off wo it! But it is MY shade! Ahhhh the agony! It is fuchsia. But Love Goddess pulls very pink on me... And I grabbed that today to wear instead of PB because I'm still resisting wearing it. Don't lust for it. They do this color a lot actually & I think it will be a color shade that's done again this summer. They know this shade sells like hot cakes! Don't even think about paying inflated prices for it! Well then, it's justified! And that must've been hard to let those piggies go! I'm proud of you girlie! No more scolding you for that MSF now!! Heehee


  Maybe get rid of LG instead? How much of it have you used?


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok... I realized I lied! I have Moxie!! Plus a backup! SO... Since you're right about it being a gift... I think I'll get rid of my moxie backup & keep PB! Seems like a good solution to me! Parting w that Moxie will be hard. But I think this solution makes the most sense! Thanks for the help thinking that through out loud!! I think it's a conspiracy because I sent Sephora & Ulta messages letting them know you were in this low-buy!! Heehee


  Ooooh, Moxie. I hope I have something you want for it...


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 26, 2014)

Kaori said:


> It's official. It's conspiracy lol I was stubborn and found enough items to make an order with free shipping and twice it said that card was declined and it didn't go through =.= I'm about to give up on Ulta for good lol


  The universe is telling you something.  Click the x on the top right and don't look back!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Haha I HAVE to wear mascara. *My issues are the veins on the eyelid so I cover that with a paint pot, and I cover my dark circles with P+P highlighter.* I find that shadows that are too dark tend to overwhelm my features and look harsh so I've been moving towards ones that are colorful but not so saturated.


  Same  When I was a teenager I used to cake pressed powder onto my lids with an e/s applicator everyday to cover the veins, lol. I love the pink P+P highlighter, it's difficult to find really light and pink toned concealers.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I wouldn't toss it out yet. Give it a good shake and try to swatch it. How does it perform? Is it possible to use it? If so, it just has to be shaken before you use it. A lot of my older drugstore polishes have seperated but I just shake them up before application. They're fine. Nps have never gone 'bad' for me - they might look not as pretty as before, but I can use them without any problems.


  That's good to know that your polishes have never gone bad, gives me a little hope, lol. I haven't tried it after it looked so messed up in the bottle. Will swatch and see how it performs.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's good to know that your polishes have never gone bad, gives me a little hope, lol. I haven't tried it after it looked so messed up in the bottle. Will swatch and see how it performs.


  Yes I almost wrote as much.... nail polish bloggers have been known to hunt for dusties or what not... those ancient pre 3 free bottles of long discontinued colors.  I remember one talking about refreshing a bottle that looked like solid goop along sides and it being okie dokie.  She wrote at the time that the colors don't go bad they just separate or dehydrate.   I personally wouldn't try to liquify dried up polish but I have been known to shake a few bottles


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe set a goal that you'll try and hit pan on the first palette? 

  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
  Same  When I was a teenager I used to cake pressed powder onto my lids with an e/s applicator everyday to cover the veins, lol. I love the pink P+P highlighter, it's difficult to find really light and pink toned concealers.


  I love P+P.. it's one of the best things that's ever happened to me (in the makeup category)!

  Ps. for nail polishes I always roll mine rather than shake them. It helps not get bubbles and I also find they last way longer!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 26, 2014)

I need to join for sure! I was suckered in by the new hourglass blushes and I also made three high end lipstick purchases BUT I am done now I swear. I'm going to try to make it until May without purchasing more cosmetics. Wish me luck y'all


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I need to join for sure! I was suckered in by the new hourglass blushes and I also made three high end lipstick purchases BUT I am done now I swear. I'm going to try to make it until May without purchasing more cosmetics. Wish me luck y'all


GOOD LUCK! You can do it!! I bought 5 items this month (out of my goal of 12 for the year..) so I'll be trying to slow down the purchasing too! Hourglass blushes got a lot of us..hehe.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 26, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Those looks sound really beautiful! I need to branch out with my colored shadows. For some reason, I can make green work, but most other colors make me shy
> Coloured shadows make me shy, too. I'm always worried that I look ridiculous, and I usually sheer out strong colours. I like to wear my makeup - I don't like it wearing me.
> 
> I like greens (warm skin tone, dark brown eyes, auburn hair). I have some blue/turquoise shades (Electric Eel, Parrot, Plumage) but I don't often wear them. Same with the purples (Indian Ink and Fig 1). I should probably give Lime and Electric Eel to one of my daughters - they're too pigmented for me. I like Lucky Green a lot better than Lime even though the colour itself is similar -_* Lime is just too bright for me *_(probably because it's matte).
> ...


  I used Lime the other day and when I took out my contact lenses the right one had a green tinge to it -- I tried cleaning it but it wouldn't come clean. That has never happened to me before.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 26, 2014)

eek that is scary~~ I get freaked about any glitter near my eyes since they might flake in... to find color on lenses. horrors!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> eh my favorite palettes are Shiseido's S20 {long discontinued now} and I have been wearing Dior's quint 030 'incognito' for over 2 decades.  It seems like all my favorites are D/c which bums me out.  I love love love Smashbox's single in Credit and my wee little thing of it is  almost empty... also no longer being made.  I have finished the Shiseido but won't crack open the last one because I dread not having any more of it.  Dior has had several repurchases but I also only wear certain colors of it... no that isn't right.  I wear all the colors but certainly not all 5 at once.  I do better with duos.  Duos are palettes are they not?


 Crack it open and use it! Remember... it's not a collectible product! If you loved it enough to back it up... at least get the joy out of it! Once that is gone (which will be awhile) there will probably be lots of things that come along to take its place in your heart!! Enjoy your makeup!! It shouldn't stress you out or make you worry! I used to rush to backup things I really liked... now, I'm highly considering getting rid of EVERY backup in my stash. And then MAKING myself use that item that was SO great I HAD to have a backup! By the time it's gone, there's probably been 10 things to come along I like just as much if not more! I don't want to avoid new stuff because I've hoarded too much of the same thing!    





Ajigglin said:


> Maybe get rid of LG instead? How much of it have you used?


 Oh no! I LOVE LG! And I like having colors I LOVE in different formulas. Sometimes the formula change can make all the difference in a look. Mattes seem very sophisticated, but a Satin can look more fresh and easy. If that makes any sense. But I DO also have a BU of LG.... so if I can MAKE myself do this backup purge like I want to be able to do... they may both be out the door! I'm kinda worried when I start to do this, I'll panic! I need to keep reminding myself IT'S JUST MAKEUP! They'll do that color, shade, finish, formula all again... probably BETTER!!! I have to have faith in the art of makeup and the technology that keeps improving!!   





Alysse011 said:


> I need to join for sure! I was suckered in by the new hourglass blushes and I also made three high end lipstick purchases BUT I am done now I swear. I'm going to try to make it until May without purchasing more cosmetics. Wish me luck y'all


 GOOD LUCK! You can do it doll!   





lyseD said:


> I used Lime the other day and when I took out my contact lenses the right one had a green tinge to it -- I tried cleaning it but it wouldn't come clean. That has never happened to me before.


 Woah! That's crazy! I'll have to watch out for that! I honestly can't think of the last time I reached for Lime... I don't know why. I like Lime.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I wish I had backed it up!  It was a replacement for an empty!  Yes. I finish products regularly


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I wish I had backed it up! It was a replacement for an empty! Yes. I finish products regularly


  I finish staples regularly as well. But that's not to say there isn't a suitable replacement or even a better version that you won't discover if you have to go through multiple backups of a current loved product. If you already used up your first... don't worry about using the replacement! Use it and love it! You'll find something to take its place when it's gone!! 






We need to throw you a party for your empty!!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 26, 2014)

My collection is fairly new just a couple years or so. When I realized that I had back ups of rare coveted items way before I got into makeup I knew changes had to be made. I have made some brave and tough decisions from the end of Dec 13/early Jan 14. No regrets thus far. Another thing I did was transfer my stash from top dresser drawers and into bold multi color plastic storage stacks. Back ups (decreased) are stored separately. The first two top drawers are pink for all es, es palettes, paintpots and pressed pigments. The next two are blue and are dedicated to blushes. The last two are green drawers and my MSFs, highlighters live there. I have another case stacked underneath that one so the double pink, blue and green scheme starts all over. Its very pretty visually and one of my best purchases so far this year. The next stack of two more pink ones contains only lip-glosses, balms, tendertones, lip lacquers and the other one has an assortment of  pencils in boxes not yet in rotation, packages of oil blotting sheets and special mini collectable mirrors.The next set of blues and greens drawers are empty and reserved futuristically except the first top blue drawer has a few brushes in packages, Making Pretty set , Dior Backstage and Chanel Brushes and several unopened  primers and bases. All the drawers with these  items still have space left to accommodate a few more eventually. Being realistic. Daily use necessities are primarily kept in the bathroom drawers and in a small case in my handbag. I can find things much easier now plus the idea of pretending that things are not what they are is gone. I am not in denial and I am able to save time in the long run. I have a medium sized pink/purple makeup travel case that MJ Lola perfume set came in that I have been placing several es and paintpots in to rotate every couple months. Funny story about the case was my sis in law wanted the perfume set and I wanted the case so we decided split to cost. The life of a make up junkie, lol. I still mess up and make unwise choices at times but I have a lot more insight into my behaviors. Yesterday I was almost finished checking out two items on the Nars website and asked myself if I needed two more es for $63. The free shipping over $50 sounded good but at the last step I cancelled and logged out without buying anything. Proud moment there. I make a couple steps forward and a few backwards as well but I am ultimately striving for self improvement. I am not captivated by hype and substitute items and collections to suit my personal taste preferences. Overbuying does not make you liked and popular, it actually makes you broke and limited from my personal experience. Don't believe the hype. A friend of mine gifted me Mood Exposure as I am not a VIB etc . I realized that Mac Supernova and Sweet Samba blushes may be possible dupes for Radiant Magenta . Not sure really but how many different swirls, veins and variations of the possible same thing do I need? Skipping buying anything make up related in March unless it is something I have been  hyperventilating and lemming over for ages only then will I possibly give in. Enjoying my items in March .


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

Debbs said:


> My collection is fairly new just a couple years or so. When I realized that I had back ups of rare coveted items stuff way before I got into makeup I knew changes had to be made. I have made some brave and tough decisions from the end of Dec 13/early Jan 14. No regrets thus far. Another thing I did was transfer my stash from dresser drawers and into bold multi color storage stacks. The first two top ones are pink for all es, es palettes, paintpots and pressed pigments. The next two are blue and are dedicated to blushes. The last two are green drawers and my MSFs, highlighters live there. I have another case stacked underneath so the double pink, blue and green starts all over. The next stack of two more pink ones contains only lipglosses and balms, and the other one has an assortment of pencils in boxes not yet in rotation, packages of oil blotting sheets ,and special small mirrors.The next set of blues and greens drawers are empty and reserved futuristically that except the first top blue drawer has a few brushes in packages, Making Pretty set , Dior . Backstage and Chanel Brushes and several unopened primers and bases. Daily use necessities are primarily kept in the bathroom drawers and in a small case in my handbag. I can find things much easier now plus the idea of pretending that things are not what they are is gone . I am not in denial and I am able to save time in the long run. I have a medium sized pink/purple makeup travel case that MJ Lola perfume set came in that I have been placed several es and paintpots in to rotate every couple months. Funny story about the case was my sis law wanted the perfume set and I wanted the case so we split to cost. The life of a make up junkie, lol. I still mess up and make unwise choices at times but I have lots more insight into my behaviors. Yesterday I was almost finished checking out two items on the Nars website and asked myself if I needed two more es for $63. The free shipping over $50 sounded good but at the last step *I cancelled and logged out without buying anything. Proud moment there. I make a couple steps forward and a few backwards as well but I am ultimately striving for self improvement.* *I am not captivated by hype and substitute items and collections to suit my personal taste. Overbuying does not make you liked and popular, it actually makes you broke and limited from my personal experience. Don't believe the hype. *A friend of mine gifted me Mood Exposure as I as not a VIB etc . I realized that Mac Supernova and Sweet Samba may be dupes for Radiant Magenta . Not sure but how many different swirls and variations of the possible same thing do I need? Skipping buying anything make up related in March unless it is something I have been hyperventilating and lemming over for ages only then will I possibly give in. Enjoying my items in March .


  Super proud of you too for resisting that NARS order!!!
  And some just really great points in there Debbs!! Glad you're making such wonderful progress! You're an inspiration!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks, Pixie. Really appreciate the support. Don't post often here but when I do I do! Lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 26, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Thanks, Pixie. Really appreciate the support. Don't post often here but when I do I do! Lol


  You sure dooooo! Hey, we're here for you whenever you need us! You're doing great!


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *prplhrt21* 



oh boy I do need to join..I have purged so much stuff..to friends, family, and the trash..I definitely need some self control!



  That is a really good start.  I used to feel like my thoughts were so scrambled when it cames to deciding what I wanted to use.  Now it is becoming so much easier to see my beloved items and I am starting to enjoy many items.  I still have work to do but it’s getting better every day.  I got one blush and one BNIB lippie that I am going to part with and then I will be mostly done with down sizing my lippie and blush collection.  Next I am going to start on my eye shadows.  I have no idea why I have over 70 green single eye shadows.  Well yes I do it’s because I feel like I have to have every green eye shadow in every brand that makes it which is a sad love story. I’m planning to purge the green shadows down by getting rid of 25..  All of the hell no’s will go in the trash, all of the hum it’s ok will be giving to family and friends, and the one I really like the swatches on I will give it 6 more months in my stash then I will review again.  My purple single eye shadows I got down to under 20.  I was sad that I had to throw away many cream shadows because they dried up.  When I wanted to love them they dried on me and left an empty shell for me to bury in the trash. I'm happy to say that I have used up half of my riri boy lippie.  I was able to do this by keeping it in my makeup bag for a while.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KrystalAnne* 



Ugh, guys…I think this is where i belong.

 I need to stop spending so much, but I want all the pretty colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !



   I’m starting to learn that pretty doesn’t last long.  We’ve got to love it now and know when to stop searching for a reasonable time to allow ourselves to enjoy are investments. Ever since I stopped watching as many Youtube videos I have not bought as much stuff. As soon as I started back up I ended up with a list with about 3 things that I want.  I’m not blaming Youtube I am just pointing out that I know what my weakness is.


----------



## Elba (Jan 27, 2014)

I haven't posted in a while, but I try to read every day. Your stories are all so inspiring, thanks for sharing!  Well, I bought a ton of stuff I didn't need. I love all of it but I still feel so bad. So I went through my stash again to see what I could purge. I'm considering getting rid of all my pigments (ecept for my sample of mauvement. I love that one). I don't have that many to start with, and I almost never reach for them. For now, I put them all in a seperate box. If I don't miss them in a month, they will go.  I also had a look at all my blushes, highlighters, and bronzers. Somehow, I can't let go any of them. I don't even think my collection is that bad. Is ist bad that I don't think it's that bad? Lol Took a pic for you, you decide.   This is the Ikea helmer drawer I keep them in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I forgot to take a picture of my creme/fluid blushes and highlighters.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Elba* 



I haven't posted in a while, but I try to read every day. Your stories are all so inspiring, thanks for sharing!
Well, I bought a ton of stuff I didn't need. I love all of it but I still feel so bad. So I went through my stash again to see what I could purge. I'm considering getting rid of all my pigments (ecept for my sample of mauvement. I love that one). I don't have that many to start with, and I almost never reach for them. For now, I put them all in a seperate box. If I don't miss them in a month, they will go.

I also had a look at all my blushes, highlighters, and bronzers. Somehow, I can't let go any of them. I don't even think my collection is that bad. Is ist bad that I don't think it's that bad? Lol Took a pic for you, you decide.


This is the Ikea helmer drawer I keep them in.












I forgot to take a picture of my creme/fluid blushes and highlighters.


  I don't think it is bad, the important question I think is:  Is everything the drawer loved and used? If yes then you are fine, if no, i would make an effort to identify what you don't use, try to understand why and if that can't be corrected, purge!  We all have a weakness, mine is blush, and there isn't normally a day go by when I don't where it, so I am allowing myself to keep more blushes by purging other areas.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 27, 2014)

I had a busy weekend, no make up re-organisation time this weekend, but I am using more stuff than back at the end of 2013!!  I have been concentrating on creating empties by finishing bits up in January. Hopefully by the end of the week I will have finished a foundation and a concealer!!  I can't wait for the weekend to tip out my empties bag and see what I finished.  I also had another purge success, i sold another "set" of all my unused elizabeth arden stuff on ebay and the deal came off with the new make up artist yesterday and I sold £275 worth of stuff, feeling happy about that purge now, wasn't so happy yesterday when my Illamasqua blushes went in a box, nearly considered repurchasing in the illamasqua sale, but I held strong as I think I have similar used shades in my collection and I would like an hourglass blush when they come out in the UK.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Elba* 



I haven't posted in a while, but I try to read every day. Your stories are all so inspiring, thanks for sharing!
Well, I bought a ton of stuff I didn't need. I love all of it but I still feel so bad. So I went through my stash again to see what I could purge. I'm considering getting rid of all my pigments (ecept for my sample of mauvement. I love that one). I don't have that many to start with, and I almost never reach for them. For now, I put them all in a seperate box. If I don't miss them in a month, they will go.

I also had a look at all my blushes, highlighters, and bronzers. Somehow, I can't let go any of them. I don't even think my collection is that bad. Is ist bad that I don't think it's that bad? Lol Took a pic for you, you decide.


This is the Ikea helmer drawer I keep them in.












I forgot to take a picture of my creme/fluid blushes and highlighters.


   Oh my what a nice collection you have.  Your blush and highlighter collection is larger than mine. I'm glad that you are getting this under control now. You think its hard now just think if you were to wait another year it would definitely be mind boggling.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 27, 2014)

So I managed to take a few of my cheek items out of their boxes, throw away an old loreal blush and squeeze in the two face palettes I had in my eyeshadow drawer. I plan on getting rid of the boxes when I can get some acrylic drawers, as then I can lie them flat and see all the colours


----------



## lyseD (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I'll be okay with Fantasy of Flowers. There is nothing that I will be upset about missing so I'll try and get to my counter and swatch so I am sure to buy only what will work for me.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 27, 2014)

Elba said:


> I forgot to take a picture of my creme/fluid blushes and highlighters.


  I don't think it's a collection that's too large - it looks like you have an assortment of colours and textures.  Maybe if you feel it's too large, swatch them side by side to see if there's any that are very similar?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I think I'll be okay with Fantasy of Flowers. There is nothing that I will be upset about missing so I'll try and get to my counter and swatch so I am sure to buy only what will work for me.


  I feel the same, I MIGHT get a Perfect Topping if I can find one with lots of purple veins in it, otherwise it'll probably be a total skiparoo.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *Well then, it's justified! And that must've been hard to let those piggies go! I'm proud of you girlie! No more scolding you for that MSF now!! Heehee*


  Felt like I was cutting off an appendage! lol


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 27, 2014)

I had a slight moment of weakness...opps  I just order the muji wide drawers, I ordered 3 of the 2 drawer ones and a 2 draw with a flip top., I went for these over the 5 drawer module as the drawers are a little deeper and I would like to store everything in it if I can!  I thought I might have a drawer for foundation, one for highlighter and bronzer, 2 for blush, 2 for eyeshadow and the final 1 for lips.   I think if I had a better organised stash I would use it more as I could see it better and make more informed choices.  I had a 10% off code as it is muji beauty month so it came to £45 including the postage, I don't feel to bad as I sold so much at the weekend I feel like am still up on where I would have been had I not had such a sucessful purge.  I think I might actually enjoy going through my stash when it arrives and filling it with the bits I want to keep. What doesn't fit will be purged I think, but I may keep the top draw of my desk to store backups, bulky palettes and my skin/haircare stuff which is lying around at the moment. This should give me 2 drawers back in my dresser for either my nail polish or some clothes - I desperately need to improve my organisation and space.  I might get out my nail polish swatch sticks tonight and see how many I actually have!  The only lemmings I have at the moment are the hourglass blushes, I think I will have one when they come out in the UK, so far the mac collections are not tempting me. I still have cravings for the nars neutral palette, but I know I won't get enough use out of it.  I have nearly finished a foundation and a concealer!!, Can't wait for it to be finished! I won't be repurchasing, I want a bottle of the MUFE Face & Body, but want to use up a couple of half used bottles first, I know if I buy the MUFE now I won't use the other stuff! In order to make the foundation work I have been using my strobe cream as a primer and fix+ on a beauty blender as I have had both of these mini bottles for 2 years and they really need finishing.  I can't wait for more hourglass blush swatches as then I will be able to decide one which one I want before they are released so I don't get caught up in the hype! I also have a £10 space NK ndulge reward to use which will make it cheaper!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I can't wait for more hourglass blush swatches as then I will be able to decide one which one I want before they are released so I don't get caught up in the hype! I also have a £10 space NK ndulge reward to use which will make it cheaper!


  I store almost all of my cosmetics in Muji storage, I love them, make things easier to see...I just bought 2 more, and I think I need one more, lol. I have a lot of pigments so they're great for that, the thin drawers are just wide enough for 5 gram jars. I like the wide drawers for bigger items. Organizing my stuff in them helped me get rid of things and see what I have. I put them in an Ikea shelving unit. The only problem is I just keep getting more as my collection expands, I need to do the opposite and purge to fit in what I already have, haha. I'm lucky though, I have a store close to me so I don't have to pay to have them shipped. They are a great unit though, just as sturdy as those expensive 200 dollar ones in my opinion and hold more for the price. Good luck organizing.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

@charlotte366 I think the muji are a good investment. I use them as well and I'm trying to commit to only keeping what I can fit inside my 5 drawer and 2 drawer.. It's worked so far.. haha we shall see how long I can keep it up. It definitely makes me aware of how much I have since I can see everything.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> [@]elkaknits[/@] "Or am I just justifying" Maybe a little bit... But I think everyone likes products better when they smell fresh & new... Instead of new car smell, it's new lippie smell! Heehee I have a Brave that needs to be purged because it doesn't have the smell anymore & actually smells like clay. I use the smell to decide if it's probably time to let a MAC lippie go.  On another more, I wore Love Goddess today instead of using Pleasurebomb. I love LG and PB I have never even worn. Rather than use another fuchsia/red I'm highly considering letting PB go... Lips untried. I'm trying to decide now... It was a gift. So I wasn't going to get it anyways.... Hmmmm? Anyone want to push me to let it go?


 I sold my PB and I haven't missed it one day since! I have at least 7 similar fuchsias. And I'm still getting PMs of people wanting to buy mine!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

And I just realized I forgot to use ebates for my neiman marcus and ulta orders... =.= I'm going to install that toolbar, hopefully it wont be too annoying~
  And making new goal: saving up for new camera.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Coloured shadows make me shy, too. I'm always worried that I look ridiculous, and I usually sheer out strong colours. I like to wear my makeup - I don't like it wearing me.  I like greens (warm skin tone, dark brown eyes, auburn hair). I have some blue/turquoise shades (Electric Eel, Parrot, Plumage) but I don't often wear them. Same with the purples (Indian Ink and Fig 1). I should probably give Lime and Electric Eel to one of my daughters - they're too pigmented for me. I like Lucky Green a lot better than Lime even though the colour itself is similar - Lime is just too bright for me (probably because it's matte).  I haven't even reached for Expensive Pink or Cranberry in many months. I'll make a point of wearing them this week. Also my EDES - can't remember when I last wore Modern Pewter or Rich Core.


  Oh my gosh it hurts my feelings that you haven't used Expensive Pink recently! It is one of my absolutely favorites. I wear it with Saddle in the crease and Sketch in the outer corner. I wore that look last night! Gah I just love it. Hope you enjoy it soon!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 27, 2014)

£45 for some Muji drawers isn't really bad, in my opinion. I'd have thought they were way more expensive. It's good to have your stash organised so that you know what you have and what's missing.


  I've been good for the last few days. No lemmings or cravings at the moment. However, I still have to pay for my brushes. I'm waiting for February to come.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 27, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I sold my PB and I haven't missed it one day since! I have at least 7 similar fuchsias. And I'm still getting PMs of people wanting to buy mine!


  I decided to keep it since it was a gift... I'm going to purge a similar color I have a BU of! That seemed like a reasonable solution to my dilemma! I know I'd be trampled if I listed PB! HeeHee


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I've been procrastinating organizing my stash because I am actually afraid to see it all! But I have been contemplating the Muji drawers for awhile! Do you have a promo code? I'd love to try and use it for an order!! Thanks!  I decided to keep it since it was a gift... I'm going to purge a similar color I have a BU of! That seemed like a reasonable solution to my dilemma! I know I'd be trampled if I listed PB! HeeHee


  It was on a blog site, muji released it from the 13th jan to 13th feb it's mujibeauty   Not sure if it works outside the uk though so try it and see!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Not sure if it works outside the uk though so try it and see!


  Thanks doll! Guess it doesn't work in the US though... that's ok... they are still pretty reasonably priced! So I'm going to grab a few to start my organization! 
  Thanks for the help!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2014)

Totally off topic, but I almost had a freak out this morning when I was going for my Instigator to wear to work today. I couldn't find it anywhere and was tearing apart the house looking for it and have been upset about it all day until just now when I reached in my purse for some gum and low and behold, there it was. LOL


----------



## nazih09 (Jan 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Not sure if it works outside the uk though so try it and see!


  not outside the UK I tried on like jan 13th


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally off topic, but I almost had a freak out this morning when I was going for my Instigator to wear to work today. I couldn't find it anywhere and was tearing apart the house looking for it and have been upset about it all day until just now when I reached in my purse for some gum and low and behold, there it was. LOL


  Boy have I been there! And as much as I travel, I'm always worried something's going to get left behind! To the point where I have inventoried my makeup bag when I travel!
  That's the ONE and ONLY reason I worry about purging backups! I don't think I'd necessarily go through a whole tube of lipstick (although I have on several occasions) but losing a lippie or having it stolen could make you VERY happy you had a reserve of a much loved lipstick! Especially if it's super unique and hard to dupe... like your Instigator! 
  SO glad you found her! It looks SO AWESOME on you!!


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been going through my stash and using everything one at a time - I've found a lot of things that I just don't love anymore, and it feels nice to just move them on out instead of hoard them! I bought a couple Hourglass blushes, but I knew I would do that. I'm doing okay on my lower buy, but I want to do even better and continue working on clearing out my stash.


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

lol... hear all of you.. I have lived like that too long.  Things have turned up in the wackiest places too


----------



## jennyap (Jan 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally off topic, but I almost had a freak out this morning when I was going for my Instigator to wear to work today. I couldn't find it anywhere and was tearing apart the house looking for it and have been upset about it all day until just now when I reached in my purse for some gum and low and behold, there it was. LOL


  What a relief! I'm actually missing one thing right now, I noticed when I photographed all my collection at the weekend. My Colour Saturation CSG is nowhere to be found. It's probably hiding in the lining of a bag or something like that. I've been working on using it up, it's from the 2012 holiday set and I have a BU from the 2013 set so all is not lost, but I'll still be sad if it's really gone. 

  I will post photos of my whole stash over the next few days - can't do it all in one go as I took about 30 pics! Here's a few to start with:

  1) Mac blushes





  2) Non-Mac blushes





  3) Highlighters etc





  Nothing too crazy here. I need to use some of the non-Mac blushes to decide if they're worth keeping. For the rest some definitely get used more than others, but they all get their turn. Looks like cooler pink is the under-represented section of my blush collection (can't do orange), so I will bear that in mind when I think about buying.  
  ETA click on the pics for product names (in the photo comments) where I could remember! I'll add the missing ones when I get a chance


----------



## Nibeya Muse (Jan 27, 2014)

I love your idea, because i know there is a collection right around the corner. i so need this, i get so caught up in the le and have to have that i just try and get everything i can and then decide you know what i probably shouldn't have gotten so many colors i just know i cant or wont wear. i think investigating and seeing what things will look like or best on me will help me limit myself..for example the new a fantasy of flowers, the first thing i do is buy all the lipsticks, then glosses, all the blushes and msf.. so ive decided not to get any glosses, i dont like the mineralized shadows (ps, mac just stop making them their horrile), only 3 maybe two out of the 3 lipsticks, skipping the blush and i know i know, im getting both msf.. im just hopping i can keep myself from getting two of each.. please help me and my addiction.. lol


----------



## Nibeya Muse (Jan 27, 2014)

what is the 2nd in the top row.. it looks dreamy..lol


----------



## Nibeya Muse (Jan 27, 2014)

sorry in the last picture


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nibeya Muse said:


> I love your idea, because i know there is a collection right around the corner. i so need this, i get so caught up in the le and have to have that i just try and get everything i can and then decide you know what i probably shouldn't have gotten so many colors i just know i cant or wont wear. i think investigating and seeing what things will look like or best on me will help me limit myself..for example the new a fantasy of flowers, the first thing i do is buy all the lipsticks, then glosses, all the blushes and msf.. so ive decided not to get any glosses, i dont like the mineralized shadows (ps, mac just stop making them their horrile), only 3 maybe two out of the 3 lipsticks, skipping the blush and i know i know, im getting both msf.. im just hopping i can keep myself from getting two of each.. please help me and my addiction.. lol


  Well we are here to help as much as you need us to! We have all been there as far as falling prey to the hype of LE collections. Definitely try to inventory your collection so you know exactly what you already have. And I would advise against backing up... as that seems to just turn into a hoarding nightmare. If your collection is anywhere near that of most of ours, you'll never get to a backup with all the makeup you have to love and enjoy! Try to skip whatever you may already have ample dupes of in your stash. The colors will always recycle and you can get the same shade later if you decide you need it. Better to Buy Less and Enjoy More... than hoard and not fully enjoy those makeup items that have tied up your hard earned dollars!! HTH


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

Nibeya Muse said:


> I love your idea, because i know there is a collection right around the corner. i so need this, i get so caught up in the le and have to have that i just try and get everything i can and then decide you know what i probably shouldn't have gotten so many colors i just know i cant or wont wear. i think investigating and seeing what things will look like or best on me will help me limit myself..for example the new a fantasy of flowers, the first thing i do is buy all the lipsticks, then glosses, all the blushes and msf.. so ive decided not to get any glosses, i dont like the mineralized shadows (ps, mac just stop making them their horrile), only 3 maybe two out of the 3 lipsticks, skipping the blush and i know i know, im getting both msf.. im just hopping i can keep myself from getting two of each.. please help me and my addiction.. lol


I agree with @PixieDancer. The best thing is to really confront the extent of what you have and how long it will take you to use. There were statistics posted earlier in the thread that an average lipstick would take 3-6 months of use to use up if you reapplied 3 times a day.. Especially with MSFs since you use so little you would never even get to the back-ups.. and makeup DOES expire, even powder products although they take longer. Plus makeup is always advancing and there will probably be something even better in the future.

  I really hope you get to where you want to be with your stash and buying habits!! Let us know what we can do to help, anytime you're feeling stressed just throw a post out and I guarantee there will be at least one of us who will come say something in support! This group really is fantastic.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 27, 2014)

jennyap said:


>





Nibeya Muse said:


> what is the 2nd in the top row.. it looks dreamy..lol


  In the rose gold packaging? That's Elizabeth Arden Rose Illumination and you're right, it's dreamy!


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 27, 2014)

I've looked over several of the new mac collections coming out and I THINK I can avoid buying just about all of the products.  There are a few I want to see swatches of, but I either have similar colors or the colors are not something I would wear (or wear often enough).  So far, besides the pink lip gloss I bought a couple weeks ago, I've only picked up two Maybelline mascaras (staples and had a $5 off $10 thing from Ulta, so not too bad  ).  And if UD brings out brighter colors, that is fine because those are pretty to look at but I won't be tempted to actually buy.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> I've looked over several of the new mac collections coming out and I THINK I can avoid buying just about all of the products.  There are a few I want to see swatches of, but I either have similar colors or the colors are not something I would wear (or wear often enough).  So far, besides the pink lip gloss I bought a couple weeks ago, I've only picked up two Maybelline mascaras (staples and had a $5 off $10 thing from Ulta, so not too bad  ).  And if UD brings out brighter colors, that is fine because those are pretty to look at but I won't be tempted to actually buy.


Wow! You're doing great so far!  1 non-staple item in the first month is pretty impressive!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *ma146rina* 


it's funny she gave a poor rate to glamglow youthmud but it's actually the best mask i have ever used! (and i've used many,mostly all natural ones). i suppose it doesn't work for everyone...


  Paula doesn't test them on herself. The reviews are based on an analysis of the ingredients a product contains, including information the manufacturer may give out, such as concentrations, pH levels, info on tests and studies, etc.

  She points out that skin irritating ingredients often do damage without making the skin obviously red or sore at the time of use, damage that will add up and show up later. So a product might seem to be OK, but not be so great. There are usually other similar products that don't contain irritating ingredients, so one has options. Naturally everyone's skin is a little different, and some people's skin is more sensitive than others. Since i have rosacea, i prefer to avoid irritating ingredients. I don't need my cheeks, nose, or chin to be pinker / redder than they already are. And i don't need more dark spots on the sides of my jaw.

  Some people claim she's down on natural ingredients, but her own products contain some, so clearly she isn't. She is down on ingredients that provide more irritating fragrance than skin care and that have scientific data to show that they are not so good for the skin, such as lavender. I have some background in using natural ingredients for healing, so i was surprised about the lavender. She has links to the scientific articles or abstracts of them that are not on her website, so anyone using her site can double check.

  I have used products she rates poorly with no obvious problems. But i'd rather switch to those that don't have irritating perfumes and fragrance ingredients, and that have the right pH so that exfoliating acids can work properly. And i'd rather skip insanely expensive products that aren't any better than those that cost a fraction of the price.

  As for the comment that some products have to be in jars, if a product contains antioxidants and you want those antioxidants to work, then a jar is not good. So much surface is exposed to the air every time the jar is opened and product used, so the antioxidants will oxidize. Most thick creams can be packaged in a tube. The main problem i have with tubes is that often there is still several days' (or even a week's) worth of product inside that can't get squeezed out. At that point i snip off the bottom strip - or even a lot of the tube, get the product out with my fingers, and put the now open tube in a ziploc baggie. Also, tubes don't look as pretty on the dressing table as colorful and shapely jars, but i'm for less vanity if it means more efficacy.

  Is Beautypedia perfect? No. But i recommend reading the reviews before buying skin care products. You can always choose to ignore a review after you read it.

  As for their makeup reviews, i will reiterate that i skip them. Paula's into neutral and matte for almost everything except highlighters. I love colors and like judicious sparkles. So i find the criticisms are usually not objective when it comes to these products. Wild colors and sparkle? Bring 'em on!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 27, 2014)

All of you have inspired me to start looking over my collection and try to pare it down.  I've actually known I've needed to do this for a while given the fact that I have two ALEX 9-drawers that are already full, and bags upon bags of new makeup and skincare products that I have yet to incorporate. Yep, I definitely have a problem.    I'm going to start with pulling out all of my backups - I can already think of a few lipstick and gloss backups that I can part with.  I also want to pull out all of my eyeshadows, including my palettes, and compare shades which are similar to determine which one I like better (texture, color payoff, etc) and get rid of the losing shades/palettes.  I'm going to go through my brush collection as well.  Now that I've started investing in Hakuhodo brushes, I'll be getting rid of most of my Sigma brushes and maybe even a few from MAC.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh I belong here too. I'm trying so hard to cut back but than I see pretty packaging or another (the same shade) of pink lipstick and I have to have it. Most of the time I feel guilty buying afterward but once a new collection is posted I can't say no. Worse part is a have a 5 year old and a newborn at home and I am lucky if I get to put on a lip balm before leaving the house let alone a full face of makeup. My collection is no where near some of you but for me, 50 lipsticks when I wear 3 is bad.. And let's not get started on my ridiculous blush collection with all the same shades lol. I just wished i would actually wear everything but as soon as I get a new one I don't go back to the old


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Wow! You're doing great so far!  1 non-staple item in the first month is pretty impressive!


  Thanks   Not always easy, but so far, so good.  I've had to look through my makeup drawers a few times to remind myself of the colors I have already ;P


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 27, 2014)

jennyap said:


> What a relief! I'm actually missing one thing right now, I noticed when I photographed all my collection at the weekend. My Colour Saturation CSG is nowhere to be found. It's probably hiding in the lining of a bag or something like that. I've been working on using it up, it's from the 2012 holiday set and I have a BU from the 2013 set so all is not lost, but I'll still be sad if it's really gone.
> 
> I will post photos of my whole stash over the next few days - can't do it all in one go as I took about 30 pics! Here's a few to start with:
> 
> ...


  WOWIE! So pretty!  Lots of variation there!


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *cucumbers* 



I've been going through my stash and using everything one at a time - I've found a lot of things that I just don't love anymore, and it feels nice to just move them on out instead of hoard them! I bought a couple Hourglass blushes, but I knew I would do that. I'm doing okay on my lower buy, but I want to do even better and continue working on clearing out my stash.



  I think I want both of the new Hourglass blushes but I will have to search for a couple of blushes that are not worthy of staying before I can purchase another blush or two.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 27, 2014)

cucumbers said:


> I've been going through my stash and using everything one at a time - I've found a lot of things that I just don't love anymore, and it feels nice to just move them on out instead of hoard them! I bought a couple Hourglass blushes, but I knew I would do that. I'm doing okay on my lower buy, but I want to do even better and continue working on clearing out my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I want both of the new Hourglass blushes but I will have to search for a couple of blushes that are not worthy of staying before I can purchase another blush or two.


  Which HG blushes are you looking at? Do you have similar/dupe shades already? Remember they are perm, so maybe you could start with one just to see how you like them first!? Letting old ones go before replacing them with the HG blushes is a very smart choice!


----------



## kanne (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm going to attempt a no-buy for February except for NARS Kauai when it's released here (23rd of Feb apparently) and Stereo Rose if it FOF comes out in Feb (I think it's going to be March though). That's it!!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm quite happy as I've behaved quite well. I only purchased NARSissist eyeshadow palette and I haven't received it yet! I'm pretty sure the order will be cancelled in the end as I think they're out of stock and my order still shows as IN PROGRESS. So I'm happy to have behaved quite well. I'm also pleased that there aren't any items I'm craving at the moment, not even the hourglass blushes, so that's a great thing. I'm sure there will be many exciting and incredible things being released so I'll be able to splurge then!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 28, 2014)

aaaaaaand exhale!

  well ladies i had a moment last night, i think i got a little overwhelmed.
  today is payday, and i need to admit to myself that i see it as a waving flag to speed off and purchase some more.
  i considered buying some muji drawers to sort my stash and i was convinced that i was going to end up buying the Dior Trianon Palette today.  
  i was feeling unsure about the muji drawers, i think i want some with handles instead,
  and i hadn't seen the dior palette in person and it was a lot of money, not to mention i pretty much had dupes for all the colours in it...
i started feeling panicky and i realised that i didn't feel in control, like the decision had already been made and the money already spent.
so i thought, hang on, can i actually live without that stuff? and yes, it's pretty, or useful, but im sure there's about 100 other things i'm going to want this year.

  im feeling very proud of myself for deciding to skip such big purchases.  
  i ordered a sleek palette for £7.99 instead to get my pistachio green e/s fix that would have cost me £59 had i bought the Dior Palette.

  moving forward with my low buy, i think my goals are a little clearer.
  i dont neccesarily mind spending money on products, using them for a bit and then selling them/giving them away,
  as as much as that seems like a waste, i see SOME cosmetics as a seasonal accessory.

  so i'm trying to get a rough 'one item in, one item out' system so im not adding too much to my stash.

  i DO want to bring down the amount of money i spend on makeup though, which will mean tougher choices:


 being honest with myself about the amount of use its going to get 	
do i have something similar, if so how much does that get used 	
is it going to suit me 	
if it's a 'fashion' type product, can i get a cheaper dupe 	
WHY do i want it, am i being influenced too much by advertising/youtube etc 
  and as for my proposed Feb No Buy, im going to give it my best shot,
not gunna lie, the amount of money ive spent on beauty in Jan is massive, 22 beauty buys, 16 of them makeup
so to be realistic i'll let myself get a max of 4 beauty items in feb
but the goal is 0!

gunna go listen to some Katy Perry for some Girl Power: you can do it Kerry!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm going to go through my brush collection as well. Now that I've started investing in Hakuhodo brushes, I'll be getting rid of most of my Sigma brushes and maybe even a few from MAC.


Welcome @Yazmin and @Starlight77! So excited to have you both!

  This little group is growing day by day which I'm LOVING. I think a lot of us are realizing we have waaay more than we need or could ever use.. and it's not us who are winning.. it's the people our money goes to! The no-buy, low-buy, shop your stash, project pan, use it up, declutter, buy-less-enjoy-more movement is gaining so much momentum!





  I encourage anyone who is interested on the concept of why less is more to check out this TED talk. It's amaaaazing! http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> moving forward with my low buy, i think my goals are a little clearer.
> i dont neccesarily mind spending money on products, using them for a bit and then selling them/giving them away,
> as as much as that seems like a waste, i see SOME cosmetics as a seasonal accessory.
> 
> ...


  Great progress! So proud! I know you were feeling pretty stressed out earlier in the month so it's great that you've been able to turn it around.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Welcome @Yazmin and @Starlight77! So excited to have you both!
> 
> This little group is growing day by day which I'm LOVING. I think a lot of us are realizing we have waaay more than we need or could ever use.. and it's not us who are winning.. it's the people our money goes to! The no-buy, low-buy, shop your stash, project pan, use it up, declutter, buy-less-enjoy-more movement is gaining so much momentum!
> 
> ...


  Amazing talk! very inspirational


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

  How's everyone going?!  Things are going good over here!  I inquired about a lippy in the clearance bin but then I decided I didn't need it.  I'm going to let it go to a woman who will use and love that thing like it deserves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been looking at FOF and the Porenza (?) collections - thinking of one fluidline still and one or two blushes from the Porenza collection.  For my 30th birthday next month I might let myself have 1-2 items guilt free and not counting towards my low buy.  I was going to do 3 items but I told myself "Hey!  NO!"  We'll see how it goes - I might only get 1 item, but I will be visiting a CCO and we don't have these in Canada....I just have to tell myself "Practice restraint!"  The last time I went to CCO I only bought 3 items which was pretty good actually (based on previous splurges).  I'm thinking of checking out the HG Blushes but then if I want the Porenza blush too.....hmmm...do I need two blushes, esp. in such a short amount of time? Blushes take ages to go through, as discussed previously w/the posts about how long it takes to go through items.  That was very eye opening!

  So, yes, I had a rocky start but I think things will be only getting better from here!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Boy have I been there! And as much as I travel, I'm always worried something's going to get left behind! To the point where I have inventoried my makeup bag when I travel!
> That's the ONE and ONLY reason I worry about purging backups! I don't think I'd necessarily go through a whole tube of lipstick (although I have on several occasions) but losing a lippie or having it stolen could make you VERY happy you had a reserve of a much loved lipstick! Especially if it's super unique and hard to dupe... like your Instigator!
> SO glad you found her! It looks SO AWESOME on you!!


  Thank you! I was so upset and was already looking in the clearance bin for a replacement.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> How's everyone going?!  Things are going good over here!  I inquired about a lippy in the clearance bin but then I decided I didn't need it.  I'm going to let it go to a woman who will use and love that thing like it deserves!
> 
> ...


YAY for you on letting go of that clearance bin lippie! The more that you say no to things, the easier it will be!! Ask yourself if you'll love the new item more than most of the products you already have.. like top 5 of that category for example. If it's not gonna be one of the best things you have, why get it at all?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think you've made an amazing step already.. by really evaluating why you think you purchase. That is SO important. Is there anything else you can attribute to your buying habits other than that green light on available funds trigger? What makes you feel like you have to spend it right away? Do you feel like you have to "keep up" with beauty trends? Why do you feel that way? Could it be more fun and challenging to try and create this season's looks using things you already own? Or is it the one treat you give yourself when you normally spend money on others? Could you spend that money on something else that would make you feel good like a massage or another "experience-based" purchase rather than a material one? Could you put the money in savings and get positive feelings about watching the amount grow there? Whatever you feel like your reasons are, that's probably the best place to start! Figure out how you can get the same good feelings you get from buying makeup elsewhere.
> 
> Kudos to you for doing some self-reflection!! I think that's much much much more important than restricting. It's all about recognizing WHY and learning the triggers rather than trying to prevent the symptoms. I really hope you do well with your low-buy!! Be sure to let us know how you're doing and if we can do anything to help.


  thank you very much.
  now youve mentioned it i think i know the point where my spending habits went out of control, and im glad ive made that realisation now.
  im certainly not the person i was 5 years ago, so im trying to figure out where i am now with it, but im not too sure, so for now i know if im feeling unsure about a purchase i should close the phone/laptop down and walk away.

  someone mentioned to 'spend your money on memories' and thats a goal of mine this year.
  i think feb no buy will be a good place to find my kicks elsewhere, 
  throw myself into more yoga, try more baking, read etc 

  this thread is good for the soul!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2014)

Yay! It looks like the FOF blushes are real frosty which make them a total skip, I'm not a huge fan of lustres, so the lippies will probably be skipped unless I get blown away at the counter. Stereo Rose looks pretty, but I'm still pretty torn on it.  Looks like all I might get is Perfect Topping!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 28, 2014)

I am not purging, I think I have a good amount of make up and just need to make better choices in the future so I don't end up with too many dupes.

  I was curious though, are any of you worried that your new, smaller stash could encourage more buying?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> thank you very much.
> now youve mentioned it i think i know the point where my spending habits went out of control, and im glad ive made that realisation now.
> im certainly not the person i was 5 years ago, so im trying to figure out where i am now with it, but im not too sure, so for now i know if im feeling unsure about a purchase i should close the phone/laptop down and walk away.
> 
> ...


I think that's amazing progress! Congrats on coming so far with it already, I just know this year is going to change your life!

  I got a lot more into reading last year and I loved it. I borrow almost all of my books from the public library and use Goodreads to track which ones I've read. Adding a book to my list fills part of that need to accomplish something without adding any clutter or cost to my life. I recommend it if you're into reading and struggle with the same things. 

  Spending your money on memories is one of the best transitions. One blog I've mentioned before that I love so much is theminimalists.com. Two guys in the corporate/american dream lifestyle quit their jobs and got rid of the majority of their possessions. Now they both do what they love and are so much happier than they ever were! It's a little extreme but an amazing story. They're doing a free tour and I can't wait to go see them this summer!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I am not purging, I think I have a good amount of make up and just need to make better choices in the future so I don't end up with too many dupes.
> 
> I was curious though, are any of you worried that your new, smaller stash could encourage more buying?


I actually think it did completely the opposite for me!! Most of the things I had were just excess really. They were adding time and stress to my routine and I found I wore way less makeup because of that than I do now with a reduced stash! I have bought more things since then but only to try a new formula or brand (ex. my recent Hourglass/Nars purchases). Everything I've bought since purging I use on an almost daily basis!

  I also found that it made me realize how wasteful it was for me to collect a bunch of makeup I didn't absolutely love just to get rid of it later and I never wanted to do that again. It makes me way more cautious about purchases.

  However, everyone is different! If you're concerned about that, maybe start with your least favorite items and take small steps! If you find yourself purchasing way more as a result, you can try something else that might work better for you.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> YAY for you on letting go of that clearance bin lippie! The more that you say no to things, the easier it will be!! Ask yourself if you'll love the new item more than most of the products you already have.. like top 5 of that category for example.* If it's not gonna be one of the best things you have, why get it at all*?


THIS exactly! 

  When I went through my stash for the swap I was surprised at how many 'duds' I had (not the product - just meaning I either don't know how to apply it well, or it doesn't like me for some reason. LOL).  It was eye opening for sure!  I figured out that Mica pigments just don't do it for me - they don't adhere to my eyes properly, even with a primer. My hubby's cousin has started a beauty blog, so if my items don't swap in a few months I think I'll just give them to her to enjoy.  She might have a use for my items if others on Specktra don't!

  I've been making an effort to get my butt out of bed early and do my makeup.  If I have all of this, why not use it?  It takes more time which means less sleep, but I always feel better when I have my eyes done, etc. 

  You are right - the more you say NO the easier it is to pass on things!  

  Thanks for the support and encouragement ladies. I come here for daily inspiration!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think that's amazing progress! Congrats on coming so far with it already, I just know this year is going to change your life!
> 
> I got a lot more into reading last year and I loved it. I borrow almost all of my books from the public library and use Goodreads to track which ones I've read. Adding a book to my list fills part of that need to accomplish something without adding any clutter or cost to my life. I recommend it if you're into reading and struggle with the same things.
> 
> Spending your money on memories is one of the best transitions. *One blog I've mentioned before that I love so much is theminimalists.com. Two guys in the corporate/american dream lifestyle quit their jobs and got rid of the majority of their possessions. Now they both do what they love and are so much happier than they ever were! It's a little extreme but an amazing story. They're doing a free tour and I can't wait to go see them this summer!*


  Are we kindred spirits?! I love these guys! And thanks to you, I just booked 2 tix for my city in Canada!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Thank you!!!

  I will try GoodReads to keep track of my books this year - is it an app or something?!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
THIS exactly! 

  When I went through my stash for the swap I was surprised at how many 'duds' I had (not the product - just meaning I either don't know how to apply it well, or it doesn't like me for some reason. LOL).  It was eye opening for sure!  I figured out that Mica pigments just don't do it for me - they don't adhere to my eyes properly, even with a primer. My hubby's cousin has started a beauty blog, so if my items don't swap in a few months I think I'll just give them to her to enjoy.  She might have a use for my items if others on Specktra don't!

  I've been making an effort to get my butt out of bed early and do my makeup.  If I have all of this, why not use it?  It takes more time which means less sleep, but I always feel better when I have my eyes done, etc. 

  You are right - the more you say NO the easier it is to pass on things!  

  Thanks for the support and encouragement ladies. I come here for daily inspiration! 


  I feel the same way.. I had like 4-5 cream eyeshadows at one point but I never ever wear a darker shade all over my lid. I use my Painterly alone or under lighter eyeshadows and then a darker crease or outer corner color sometimes! I got rid of all of them and decided that I'll only buy one again if it's in a lighter color. And then I'll only get ONE and try it out to see if I'll use it all the time. 

  I'm very aware of how long things take to use up now and I only want to use the things I *love *every day. So if it wouldn't make it into my top favorite products, there's no need to get it. I'd rather use things that look the best on me every day than switch it up and look mediocre sometimes lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Are we kindred spirits?! I love these guys! And thanks to you, I just booked 2 tix for my city in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we are!! Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're so inspirational and a great counter-movement to the consumerism we're exposed to hundreds of times a day! I love the packing party and so many of their other posts. I can't wait to meet them. I watched a couple of their tour footage videos on YouTube and they were just amazing!

  Goodreads is awesome too. They do have an app but I find the website looks better and has way more features! Definitely check it out. It's like Facebook but for books.. Bookbook was probably too annoying of a name.  You can set goals on how many books you want to read for the year, and see your stats for each year of how many books and pages you've read. Super fun.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Welcome @Yazmin  and @Starlight77 ! So excited to have you both!  This little group is growing day by day which I'm LOVING. I think a lot of us are realizing we have waaay more than we need or could ever use.. and it's not us who are winning.. it's the people our money goes to! The no-buy, low-buy, shop your stash, project pan, use it up, declutter, buy-less-enjoy-more movement is gaining so much momentum! ompom:  I encourage anyone who is interested on the concept of why less is more to check out this TED talk. It's amaaaazing! http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html


 I love ted talks! Thanks for posting!  





Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi Ladies!  How's everyone going?!  Things are going good over here!  I inquired about a lippy in the clearance bin but then I decided I didn't need it.  I'm going to let it go to a woman who will use and love that thing like it deserves! ompom:   I've been looking at FOF and the Porenza (?) collections - thinking of one fluidline still and one or two blushes from the Porenza collection.  For my 30th birthday next month I might let myself have 1-2 items guilt free and not counting towards my low buy.  I was going to do 3 items but I told myself "Hey!  NO!"  We'll see how it goes - I might only get 1 item, but I will be visiting a CCO and we don't have these in Canada....I just have to tell myself "Practice restraint!"  The last time I went to CCO I only bought 3 items which was pretty good actually (based on previous splurges).  I'm thinking of checking out the HG Blushes but then if I want the Porenza blush too.....hmmm...do I need two blushes, esp. in such a short amount of time? Blushes take ages to go through, as discussed previously w/the posts about how long it takes to go through items.  That was very eye opening!  So, yes, I had a rocky start but I think things will be only getting better from here!  :bigstar:


 I keep checking out the hg blushes too and I almost pulled the trigger on them this weekend.  You are right about how long it takes to use them up... And from temptalia it's obvious I have more than one dupe for the ones she posted. So maybe i should just pull those out and use them instead!   





lyseD said:


> I am not purging, I think I have a good amount of make up and just need to make better choices in the future so I don't end up with too many dupes.  I was curious though, are any of you worried that your new, smaller stash could encourage more buying?


  I was thinking last night after posting my swap list whether I really wanted my collection to get much smaller. I think the stuff I posted is definitely superfluous, so I won't miss it. Too many other items just like them in my stash already!  I personally also like having a lot of variety in shades... So I won't go totally minimalist...so not likely to swap away most of my eye shadows. At least not yet!


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

I posted in our Low Buy swap thread! Thank you guys for coming up with the idea!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I personally also like having a lot of variety in shades... So I won't go totally minimalist...so not likely to swap away most of my eye shadows. At least not yet!


  You're welcome!

  I definitely won't be going totally minimalist either, although I'd still like to decrease the amount I have and get to a point where I regularly finish or swap out most products by 2 years from their purchase date. Makeup is such a personal thing.. A stash that seems completely overwhelming because it's so huge to me might be completely overwhelming because it's so small to others! Lol.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You're in the right place for some real talk about makeup and all of its tempting ways!
> Why don't you start by picking a few products to get rid of that you don't ever seem to enjoy when you use them... Or even ones you NEVER reach for and don't seem to mind! Sometimes getting that nice relieved feeling of letting go starts you on a great journey of truly being able to evaluate your collection and what (if anything) you may need moving forward. Once you truly realize you don't really NEED anything... it's SO much easier to curb spending on new products. Good Luck on your journey!


  thank you! I feel safer in here than in the color collection threads LOL I have so many products that I bought online in fear i couldn't get them in person and than didn't like them. untouched, unopened still in boxes. I'm going to try and get rid of all of those first. I must say I only went crazy for archie's girls collection and bought almost everything but i also use it all, it's these smaller collections that i buy a lipstick or 2 than never wear them.

  i still want cream soda from archie's girls. only thing i regret not buying. I will have to put some stuff up on the swap page and see if i can get one.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i DO want to bring down the amount of money i spend on makeup though, which will mean tougher choices:
> 
> 
> being honest with myself about the amount of use its going to get
> ...


  thank you!! I have to focus on staying away from palettes as I could never in my lifetime go through what I have already and my love for lipstick is turning into a money pit as I have no idea the life expectancy of them but I bought riri woo in the all rose gold packaging for the packaging. i'll never ever wear it. WHY?!?!? LOL I still haven't even touched my Marilyn Monroe reds... this is my problem. I don't wear red ahhhh LOL I also have no problem buying 50 shades of pink lol i want those 2 pinks in the FOF collection :/


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 28, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> this is what I have been trying to do as well on the last year of collections. It's been helping.. my biggest problem is the "do i have something similar, if so how much does that get used" because I buy the new one and never use the old. I am fortunate enough to avoid the trendy as I never wear them but the "is it going to suit me" is hard as most of the time it's a one shot deal to buy the colors before they sell out and I can't always run to mall to see them.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 28, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I know what you mean. I think it's sometimes you are buying the IDEA or CONCEPT of the colour/ collection, rather than being practical about a colour that you will really use that is flattering on you. For example, I am attracted to cool pink lipsticks but they actually don't look good on me, so by time I make them work, they are actually a different colour, anyway! Any type of red is the same for me-- as a rule, no matter what the tone, they just look like too much on me. If I am being truthful with myself, all that really works on me is pinky browns, rose shades, berry/ plum (but not too dark), and sometimes peach or corally pink. That's really it.


  WORD! A lot of the attraction is the theme, the idea, the fantasy! But will I end up using the products in the way they are presented with such lovely collection pairings or fashionable face charts? Not likely. I hear you on colours you're drawn to but won't work; I've pulled so many orange blushes from my stash that just make me look daft. And mid pink lippies are a definate no!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> WORD! A lot of the attraction is the theme, the idea, the fantasy! But will I end up using the products in the way they are presented with such lovely collection pairings or fashionable face charts? Not likely. I hear you on colours you're drawn to but won't work; I've pulled so many orange blushes from my stash that just make me look daft. And mid pink lippies are a definate no!


 I often end up carried away with the collection story and face charts and try to collect all the shades for a particular look. But probably i'd be able to make do with substitute products anyway...The overall effect is only partly determined by the exact shades...


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 28, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I am not purging, I think I have a good amount of make up and just need to make better choices in the future so I don't end up with too many dupes.  I was curious though, are any of you worried that your new, smaller stash could encourage more buying?


  I have actually had the opposite result too! I purged my lipstick collection recently and it seriously is painful to  get rid of a YSL lipstick. Realizing how much money I have totally wasted was a harsh reality, and it makes me really analyze before buying.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 28, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I know what you mean. I think it's sometimes you are buying the IDEA or CONCEPT of the colour/ collection, rather than being practical about a colour that you will really use that is flattering on you. For example, I am attracted to cool pink lipsticks but they actually don't look good on me, so by time I make them work, they are actually a different colour, anyway! Any type of red is the same for me-- as a rule, no matter what the tone, they just look like too much on me. If I am being truthful with myself, all that really works on me is pinky browns, rose shades, berry/ plum (but not too dark), and sometimes peach or corally pink. That's really it.


Yes, so true. That's why I can't justify any more Melt lipsticks and I only own DGAF. I love the green color that is coming out but how often am I going to wear it? I can try to franken it if I really want something similar. I don't need it at all.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 28, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I know what you mean. I think it's sometimes you are buying the IDEA or CONCEPT of the colour/ collection, rather than being practical about a colour that you will really use that is flattering on you. For example, I am attracted to cool pink lipsticks but they actually don't look good on me, so by time I make them work, they are actually a different colour, anyway! Any type of red is the same for me-- as a rule, no matter what the tone, they just look like too much on me. If I am being truthful with myself, all that really works on me is pinky browns, rose shades, berry/ plum (but not too dark), and sometimes peach or corally pink. That's really it.


  I am OK with my collection. I don't have anywhere near some of you  guys but for me, I have too much. I really only wear cool pinks, rose shades and plumful kinda shades but now that I have tons in those colors I should stop but each collection whether Dior, Chanel, MAC etc the new ones are always nicer than what I have so it's never ending. lol How long are the life expectancy of lipsticks? I stopped buying glosses because I just seem to collect them and not wear them. I know I have eyeshadows from 7-8 years ago that still look and smell brand new so at least those I don't mind buying but I still need to cut back.

  I also need to give away most of my drugstore makeup as I do not wear any of it because I will always reach for high end first. Luckily I stopped buying for almost a year now but still just sits there. I can't reach for a Revlon lipstick (even though I love them) while I have tons of Chanel, Dior and YSL going bad in the same pink shades lol

  My personal goals this month:
  1. Go through all my stuff & sell/swap anything NIB and sell/swap anything swatched but never worn. No matter how much i want to keep for that one day possible use.
  2. Make a bin of everything I don't use and try to use them. If I don't use them in a month, I'll weed out the bin again and again until empty.
  3. Get rid of all drugstore makeup that I buy and never use
  4. Not buy anything until I do those things above to give me motivation. (after FOF collection but i'm only getting Perfect Topping which i have always wanted and 2 lipsticks)


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 28, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I am OK with my collection. I don't have anywhere near some of you  guys but for me, I have too much. I really only wear cool pinks, rose shades and plumful kinda shades but now that I have tons in those colors I should stop but each collection whether Dior, Chanel, MAC etc the new ones are always nicer than what I have so it's never ending. lol How long are the life expectancy of lipsticks? I stopped buying glosses because I just seem to collect them and not wear them. I know I have eyeshadows from 7-8 years ago that still look and smell brand new so at least those I don't mind buying but I still need to cut back.
> 
> I also need to give away most of my drugstore makeup as I do not wear any of it because I will always reach for high end first. Luckily I stopped buying for almost a year now but still just sits there. I can't reach for a Revlon lipstick (even though I love them) while I have tons of Chanel, Dior and YSL going bad in the same pink shades lol
> 
> ...


  Great goal list! Stick to it and you're on your way... just like that!! WooHoo!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

After seeing swatches, I may just get away with ONE item from Fantasy of Flowers (Rose Lily).


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *After seeing swatches, I may just get away with ONE item from Fantasy of Flowers* (Rose Lily).


  Meee toooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't that a relief? Just PT for me. Well, and I'm still fighting the urge to get BUs of it & SR. But I think I can be strong.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

Just 3 items from FOF for me! I am so surprised with myself.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Meee toooo! :yahoo:  Isn't that a relief? Just PT for me. Well, and I'm still fighting the urge to get BUs of it & SR. But I think I can be strong.


 YES! And I know you can be! It will take you like 5 years at least to finish an MSF and by then there will be something way better on the market.. and your old ratty backups will have been sitting there deteriorating.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jan 28, 2014)

So what would be considered low buy? I've stopped buying EVERYTHING and only buy things I know I'll wear.


----------



## kanne (Jan 28, 2014)

Is Stereo Rose similar to NARS Luster? I'm wanting to get SR when FOF is released here, but Luster is also on my "to buy" list...if they are similar I don't want both!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 28, 2014)

The only thing tempting from fantasy of flowers is MAC Playful Petal Cremesheen Glass because it reminds me of Nars Easy Lover lipgloss xD Will need to wait for Tempt's swatches


----------



## pinkpaint (Jan 28, 2014)

kanne said:


> Is Stereo Rose similar to NARS Luster? I'm wanting to get SR when FOF is released here, but Luster is also on my "to buy" list...if they are similar I don't want both!


  I did a quick search and Temptalia compared them:



  http://www.temptalia.com/mac-stereo-rose-mineralize-skinfinish-review-photos-swatches

SR is the 2nd swatch, and Luster is the 4th. As you can see, they're pretty close.

  Also, I adore Luster. It's my most used blush and the only one I've hit pan on. Personally, I would go for Luster, just because it's less shimmery. I feel like you could always add a highlighter on top if you wanted the glow, but it's more versatile without it.


----------



## kanne (Jan 28, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> I did a quick search and Temptalia compared them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They're practically identical! Stereo Rose is more practical cost-wise...$47 for 7g of product, whereas NARS is $45 for 4.8g of product. I suppose if I miss out on SR, I can grab Lustre which is permanent.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go through my brush collection as well. Now that I've started investing in Hakuhodo brushes, I'll be getting rid of most of my Sigma brushes and maybe even a few from MAC.
> ...


  It's something I'll do in stages, while I take care of a larger problem first which is to clean out my closet.  Once I can clear out the crap and make room the things I love and enjoy, I can then take a hard look and what I've got and what I need to say goodbye to.  Like someone said upthread, I'll also likely get rid of a lot of my drugstore products since many of them were duds for me and I never reach for them, instead opting for my higher-end products.  

  It looks promising going forward.  I've already narrowed my MAC FoF list down to one item, and if I can find swatches before I purchase, that may influence me towards a complete skip of this collection.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It's something I'll do in stages, while I take care of a larger problem first which is to clean out my closet.  Once I can clear out the crap and make room the things I love and enjoy, I can then take a hard look and what I've got and what I need to say goodbye to.  Like someone said upthread, I'll also likely get rid of a lot of my drugstore products since many of them were duds for me and I never reach for them, instead opting for my higher-end products.
> 
> It looks promising going forward.  I've already narrowed my MAC FoF list down to one item, and if I can find swatches before I purchase, that may influence me towards a complete skip of this collection.


  Sounds good! I'm going to be doing some super serious Spring and Pre-Spring Cleaning myself! I'm starting with makeup and then moving into my closet and clothes drawers! I want an epic overhaul! I want to be ready to tackle my basement by Summer!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 28, 2014)

It's kinda weird how I HAD to haul all of this stuff in the first place... And now I am getting so charged to get rid of things! I hope this means I'm finally "growing up!" LOL 

  As for FoF... I am firmly at my 3 items w/o the smallest problem! I'm so proud of myself and all my Low-Buy buddies for staying strong! GO GIRLS!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 29, 2014)

Temptalia had swatches of the hourglass blushes today which has helped narrow my list down more, 1 want 3, but hoping that by the time they are released in the UK I will have either purged a little more or got the wishlist down to 2.  I am looking forward to my Muji turning up so I can have a final organisation session and finish finding items to purge. I can't wait to start on my wardrobe, bags and shoes!  No MAC collections are calling my name and I am feeling strong right now!  I heart #teamlowbuy for giving me the strength and support to take control again!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 29, 2014)

Well my order with the NARSissist palette has been cancelled so I actually haven't spent anything in January!!  I got some presents from my mum so I think that helped stop the makeup cravings!  Let's see how the next month goes!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's kinda weird how I HAD to haul all of this stuff in the first place... And now I am getting so charged to get rid of things! I hope this means I'm finally "growing up!" LOL
> 
> As for FoF... I am firmly at my 3 items w/o the smallest problem! I'm so proud of myself and all my Low-Buy buddies for staying strong! GO GIRLS!
> I've been getting rid of a lot of things I HAD to have as well.. makes me reaaally aware of what my "must have" products really are. And none of them have been from MAC LE collections! That says a lot.
> ...


  My personal goal is 12 items for the year. Some people are doing 10 for the year, some are doing 3 for each collection, some are doing a monetary value, etc. It's all up to you!! If someone said their low buy was 10 items per month and that was a challenge for them, that's great too and I would fully support that! Also, please adopt me.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Let's see how the next month goes!


  That's AWESOME! No items in January is a huge accomplishment, congrats!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's AWESOME! No items in January is a huge accomplishment, congrats! :cheer:


  Well it was cheating slightly as I ordered the NARSissist palette but the order was cancelled. And my mum bought me stuff so I haven't been free of new stuff!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Well it was cheating slightly as I ordered the NARSissist palette but the order was cancelled. And my mum bought me stuff so I haven't been free of new stuff!


  Hmmmmm.. I guess that's still passable. Hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you dodged a bullet on the palette though, the quality looked questionable.

  Did your mum surprise you with things or does she regularly do that? Maybe once you feel like your own buying is under control you could let her know that you're working on decreasing the inflow of products? Just a thought, I don't know if you feel like that's an issue for you or not! I'm really hoping for a birthday gc next week but I'm not counting it towards my low buy goals for example.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I will cancel my appointment for FoF. I'm not really loving anything and if I go I have to spend $50.

  I do want the colour corrector though. Is anyone else considering one? Will you go with the powder of the cream?

  Thanks.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 29, 2014)

I just had my 2nd child and I think she helped me grow up a little. As much as I want to buy from this fantasy of flowers collection I need to be more practical.  The items I want: Rose Lily lipstick- NOT buying. I only wanted it because it has her name in it. STUPID Snapdragon- NOT buying. I wanted it because it's pink. Like I really need yet another pink to collect dust. If it has any purple at all I won't wear it as I'm in love with a new dior lipstick I bought. Perfect topping- I am getting as I do not own any highlighters besides Mary-luminizer (too shimmery for me) and Mac snow globe (white compact one) so I can rationalize this as a good choice. Right? It helps to type out loud lol.  1 product!! Yay!! Now to stick to it!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> 1 product!! Yay!! Now to stick to it!!!


  Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Congrats on the new baby!


  oh thank you! She just turned 3 months old.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm officially bored with MAC. It's not hard to resist the spring collections when there's not a thing in any of them I find appealing, and I have absolutely no time for their LE games. I don't like special packaging or celebrity collaborations and I already have a solid base of their best items (for me). Despite the frenzy, many of their LE collections are near dupes of perm items that I can BTM for (particularly lippies and glosses), their powders/highlighters aren't as flattering on my skin as some other brands and I can't get more than a few hours out of their blush. I'll keep buying my favourite staples (P&P lip, Blot Powder in the summer, makeup wipes, eye makeup remover, brush cleaner), but more and more of them are being slowly replaced by other brands as I use them up.

  Liked: MAC Studio Tint
  Replaced by: Bobbi Brown BB Cream (lasts longer, provides better redness correction and doesn't even require primer)

  Liked: MAC Pressed Translucent Powder
  Replaced by: NARS Light Reflecting Powder, Hourglass Ambient Powder in Diffused Light

  Liked: MAC Paint Pot in Soft Ochre
  Replaced by: Urban Decay Anti-Aging Eyeshadow Primer

  Liked: MAC Paint Pots (one and done summer looks)
  Supplemented by: Benefit Creaseless Cream shadows (now have as many of these as MAC)

  Liked: MAC Prep & Prime Skin Protect
  Replaced by: Clinique Redness Solutions Daily Protective Base (good under Face and Body to even out skin tone) and Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer (for great oil control). Neither required under Bobbi Brown BB cream which lasts for many hours without oxidizing on its own.

  Most of my favourite lip products are MAC (they're good and I haven't really ventured to many other brands) and my neutral MAC e/s palette is a staple I reach for a few times a week. I have a lot of their blush as well. They've been my go-to for almost 20 years but as I add to my stash in a more limited way, I'm increasingly finding that other brands are edging them out. 

  I love my new LM Artist Palette and Naked 3, for instance, and I'm having fun getting to know my new Inglot palettes. These purchases have made it far less likely that I'll purchase additional MAC quads or shadows. There are better options for less money. I like a few of my EDES, but I won't pay that much again for a single shadow because it's just not worth it. If I'm buying a new blush, it will probably be NARS (my current gold standard), Hourglass or perhaps another BB Pot Rouge (used as a base under other blush, greatly increasing wear time). 

  MAC will always have a special place in my heart, but I've started seeing other people and I don't see that changing.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Starlight77* 



I just had my 2nd child and I think she helped me grow up a little. As much as I want to buy from this fantasy of flowers collection I need to be more practical.
The items I want:
Rose Lily lipstick- NOT buying. I only wanted it because it has her name in it. STUPID
Snapdragon- NOT buying. I wanted it because it's pink. Like I really need yet another pink to collect dust. If it has any purple at all I won't wear it as I'm in love with a new dior lipstick I bought.
Perfect topping- I am getting as I do not own any highlighters besides Mary-luminizer (too shimmery for me) and Mac snow globe (white compact one) so I can rationalize this as a good choice. Right? It helps to type out loud lol.

1 product!! Yay!! Now to stick to it!!!


  congrats on your second bundle of joy and well done narrowing it down to one choice!  I think this is what I am working on only buying products that are unique AND I will use, I am still enjoying purging my collection down at the moment and glad I skipped a couple of things including the NARSisst palette.  I am considering purging some of my mac shadows ladies and I suspect I may need some advice! I currently have one mac double 30 pan palette filled with a range of permanent and ltd edition neutral shades. I also have a 15 pan pallete which has my purples greens pinks and blues. This isn't full and prob has 3 or 4 spaces.  The trouble is I don't appear to be using the shadows much, and I wonder if I would be better off purging down to just the 15 pan palette?   I could keep 2 purples 1 blue 2 greens and the rest neutral maybe?   I will post pictures later and would be grateful for any advice? I just can't help feeling that if I am not using them I shouldn't keep them and maybe I could manage with a much smaller selection which I do use?


----------



## IHughes (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hmmmmm.. I guess that's still passable. Hahaha.   I think you dodged a bullet on the palette though, the quality looked questionable.  Did your mum surprise you with things or does she regularly do that? Maybe once you feel like your own buying is under control you could let her know that you're working on decreasing the inflow of products? Just a thought, I don't know if you feel like that's an issue for you or not! I'm really hoping for a birthday gc next week but I'm not counting it towards my low buy goals for example.


  She doesn't usually but as she travelled and had time at the airport and it's cheaper she got something for me. She says it's easy to get me a lipstick or something and it'll make me super happy!!! She knows I'm trying not to buy too many things, that's also why she gets it too as she knows I'm being good hahahha.  I'm on low buy but not for a specific reason, just because I want to buy more in future but not end up with tonnes of makeup!! Last year I went a little crazy so now I'm being more selective!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> MAC will always have a special place in my heart, but I've started seeing other people and I don't see that changing.


  Absolutely agree with this! I had a brief love affair with MAC for a couple of years but I'm bored as well. Of my purchases this year, only 1 of 5 has been MAC. I anticipate trying a couple of things (like tendertones) this year but I really want to see other brands as well.  I've been loving MUFE eyeliners since I like mine on the dry side. Loving my NARS foundation, concealer, and translucent powder. LOVING my Hourglass powder.

  Having only 12 items to purchase this year really makes me think about whether I want to get another hit or miss MAC product or try something new that I can read reviews about and plan for. Easy choice IMO!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I will post pictures later and would be grateful for any advice? I just can't help feeling that if I am not using them I shouldn't keep them and maybe I could manage with a much smaller selection which I do use?


Maybe you could start by challenging yourself to wearing every shadow at least once in a month. If you don't like a shadow when you put it on, out it goes? Maybe try getting down to just the 30 palette first and see if you use that more (but keep the empty 15 in case you want to get down to that)? Going slowly will decrease the risk of regret that you tossed them and the need to run out and buy more to replace them.. If you find you have several of a certain shade ex. 5 transition colors or highlights for example, and you only use the same ones all the time, maybe you could get rid of your least favorite ones?

  One thing I did was put 4 shadows in a quad and use that for a week. Then rotate the colors out once a week for different ones from your larger palettes! Keeps your selection small but you still end up using more of your collection. I found tossing 1 or 2 every once in a while was less painful than culling a bunch at once, but do what feels right to you! 

  Hope that helps! Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I'm on low buy but not for a specific reason, just because I want to buy more in future but not end up with tonnes of makeup!! Last year I went a little crazy so now I'm being more selective!


That sounds fine then! As long as it's not a regular thing, I think it's okay to accept gifts unless you're someone who needs to be more strict with yourself. Maybe with gifts you could implement a 1 in 1 out process? You could get rid of your least favorite when you get something new of that category. That would keep your stash at the same amount and eventually you'd just be left with your very favorite items which is a bonus! Just a thought, but I think you're doing great!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Absolutely agree with this! I had a brief love affair with MAC for a couple of years but I'm bored as well. Of my purchases this year, only 1 of 5 has been MAC. I anticipate trying a couple of things (like tendertones) this year but I really want to see other brands as well.  I've been loving MUFE eyeliners since I like mine on the dry side. Loving my NARS foundation, concealer, and translucent powder. LOVING my Hourglass powder.  Having only 12 items to purchase this year really makes me think about whether I want to get another hit or miss MAC product or try something new that I can read reviews about and plan for. Easy choice IMO!


  I really only started buying a lot last year around the Archie's Girls collection, which inspired me to try different colours from what I would usually choose. I had previously only bought Mac basics for about a decade, and then I started reading beauty blogs, and then basically went crazy in 2013 and really accumulated a huge amount of everything, Mac and Nars and UD, etc., etc., in a relatively short time. However, since I bought from every season, as this year rolls around everything is kind of looking the same to me, which is good. I guess beauty trends don't change that much, really, short-term, so the chances of a really different colour cropping up is not that great! So unless something has a really innovative formula, i think I have most things covered now. Of course, the Huggables sucked me into their black hole, but I'm always reaching for them and that's because I find the formula really, really works for me.   I think what happened is that I wasn't following beauty much at all, and then when I started paying attention, there was all this cool new stuff. I also had made good progress on Weight Watchers, and was treating myself with makeup instead of food.  Anyway, I think I am caught up now! And having a great time playing with my (relatively) new stash.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 29, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I really only started buying a lot last year around the Archie's Girls collection, which inspired me to try different colours from what I would usually choose. I had previously only bought Mac basics for about a decade, and then I started reading beauty blogs, and then basically went crazy in 2013 and really accumulated a huge amount of everything, Mac and Nars and UD, etc., etc., in a relatively short time. However, since I bought from every season, as this year rolls around everything is kind of looking the same to me, which is good. I guess beauty trends don't change that much, really, short-term, so the chances of a really different colour cropping up is not that great! So unless something has a really innovative formula, i think I have most things covered now. Of course, the Huggables sucked me into their black hole, but I'm always reaching for them and that's because I find the formula really, really works for me.   I think what happened is that I wasn't following beauty much at all, and then when I started paying attention, there was all this cool new stuff. I also had made good progress on Weight Watchers, and was treating myself with makeup instead of food.  Anyway, I think I am caught up now! And having a great time playing with my (relatively) new stash.


    That's exactly what happened to me.. Archie's colletion. YouTube, beauty blogs and of course Spectra!! fueled my desire to try and get everything...still ️You guys


----------



## IHughes (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That sounds fine then! As long as it's not a regular thing, I think it's okay to accept gifts unless you're someone who needs to be more strict with yourself. Maybe with gifts you could implement a 1 in 1 out process? You could get rid of your least favorite when you get something new of that category. That would keep your stash at the same amount and eventually you'd just be left with your very favorite items which is a bonus! Just a thought, but I think you're doing great!


  That's my next step, to learn to get rid of things I don't like as much. It's hard as I feel I'm wasting money and that I should be using them, but I have so many things now!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

IHughes said:


> That's my next step, to learn to get rid of things I don't like as much. It's hard as I feel I'm wasting money and that I should be using them, but I have so many things now!!


I think what resonated with me was the fact that the real currency is *time*, not money.

  If you really don't like something, you've already wasted x amount of minutes or hours working to be able to exchange your time for the money to buy it. Why would you waste more time wearing it when you don't like it? Meanwhile other things that you've exchanged your time to purchase are things you DO love, and you're neglecting them and potentially letting them expire for things you don't like..


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> That's exactly what happened to me.. Archie's colletion. YouTube, beauty blogs and of course Spectra!! fueled my desire to try and get everything...still ️You guys


  Yes, it's a lot of fun, isn't it? Plus, now that I'm not seeing EVERYTHING for the first time, I'm finding I can control myself a little better. The other dirty secret is that stalking Mac's LE collections, honestly, is kind of fun. It's a game for us, too, not just Mac!! We enjoy the hunt. Mind you, I stayed away from the  online Riri wars (counters in Canada were pretty normal), so others may have a different view. )  Anyway, we can participate in Specktra the same as always, just don't have to buy everything anymore!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think what resonated with me was the fact that the real currency is *time*, not money.
> 
> If you really don't like something, you've already wasted x amount of minutes or hours working to be able to exchange your time for the money to buy it. Why would you waste more time wearing it when you don't like it? Meanwhile other things that you've exchanged your time to purchase are things you DO love, and you're neglecting them and potentially letting them expire for things you don't like..


  I think it's easy to lose sight of the fact that money spent is gone and that cutting your losses can be ok. Stereo Rose is a sunk cost - forcing myself to wear it a handful of times isn't going to change that. As long as I've learned something in the process (confirmed that I simply do not like heavily metallic finishes, just as I loathe glitter) and don't repeat the error, there's really no point to it taking up room in my drawer. So I've offered it to someone (haven't forgotten - just ran out of small bubble envelopes and I have to get some more).

  The money is GONE, ladies. Maybe we can swap or sell some of it, but that's not easy either. I think it's best to gift/sell/discard what we know we don't enjoy wearing, and focus on not replacing it.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think what resonated with me was the fact that the real currency is *time*, not money.  If you really don't like something, you've already wasted x amount of minutes or hours working to be able to exchange your time for the money to buy it. Why would you waste more time wearing it when you don't like it? Meanwhile other things that you've exchanged your time to purchase are things you DO love, and you're neglecting them and potentially letting them expire for things you don't like..


  I wonder if a good approach might be to just pack away stuff you don't really love for the time being so you can live right now with the ideal size stash for you. For myself, I feel guilty getting rid of stuff that I bought so recently that's perfectly good but I'm just not as excited about compared to other things that I have. Then I could use up what I love first, and enjoy the cream of my collection without the clutter/guilt of the mediocre stuff. I find it's easier to get rid of things once more time has passed, since you are more detached from money wasted farther back in time as opposed to recently. Plus, when you use something up from the ideal stash, you could go to the "secondary" stash to see if you have something comparable, which could save money down the line. A lot of my problem is that I now just have too much, period, rather than I have so much that is really awful. Even lipsticks that are not the most flattering colours on me can be tweaked, but I agree it's better to let the unloved stuff run the risk of expiry as opposed to the superior products.


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I wonder if a good approach might be to just pack away stuff you don't really love for the time being so you can live right now with the ideal size stash for you. For myself, I feel guilty getting rid of stuff that I bought so recently that's perfectly good but I'm just not as excited about compared to other things that I have. Then I could use up what I love first, and enjoy the cream of my collection without the clutter/guilt of the mediocre stuff. I find it's easier to get rid of things once more time has passed, since you are more detached from money wasted farther back in time as opposed to recently. Plus, when you use something up from the ideal stash, you could go to the "secondary" stash to see if you have something comparable, which could save money down the line. A lot of my problem is that I now just have too much, period, rather than I have so much that is really awful. Even lipsticks that are not the most flattering colours on me can be tweaked, but I agree it's better to let the unloved stuff run the risk of expiry as opposed to the superior products.


 
  I think we all have the problem of time v. money. There is even an actuarial formula for time being equal to money. Having too much stuff makes us vulnerable to not really seeing what we have and what is best for us and thus spending on products of almost equal characteristics already in our stashes.

  I recently had my stuff delivered and have been on a process of rediscovery -- but it's still way too much for any one human being. Granted, I have had more access to many more products and this has caused me to accumulate so much.  I disagree that it's easier to get rid of things once more time has passed -- I have found real treasures from my older products. Creating ideal stashes and secondary stashes is like substituting one drug for another.  It might work for some but for me it's been the cold turkey, almost every day until I can see sunlight. 

  what is a superior product?  that which costs more, is LE, or is just the best product for us on a daily basis?  I am still debating this within myself as I have some products which are probably not superior but they work great for me.

  jmho.


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I think it's easy to lose sight of the fact that money spent is gone and that cutting your losses can be ok. Stereo Rose is a sunk cost - forcing myself to wear it a handful of times isn't going to change that. As long as I've learned something in the process (confirmed that I simply do not like heavily metallic finishes, just as I loathe glitter) and don't repeat the error, there's really no point to it taking up room in my drawer. So I've offered it to someone (haven't forgotten - just ran out of small bubble envelopes and I have to get some more).
> 
> The money is GONE, ladies. Maybe we can swap or sell some of it, but that's not easy either. I think it's best to gift/sell/discard what we know we don't enjoy wearing, and focus on not replacing it.


  agree completey Audrey.  The money is gone .. so don't dwell on it and learn from it.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > I will post pictures later and would be grateful for any advice? I just can't help feeling that if I am not using them I shouldn't keep them and maybe I could manage with a much smaller selection which I do use?
> ...


  I agree with @HerGreyness that having a backup stash is sort of enabling your situation rather than correcting it. If you know it's there for you to get from anytime you want, you may never get up the nerve to really let any of it go. If it's not good enough to be in your main stash... having it in a secondary stash means it probably isn't something you love anyways... so let it go. Unless you don't plan on buying anymore makeup in the future. Then it would make sense you could go to a less impressive backup after using up a loved item. But I'm sure by the time you go through the one you like, you'll have your eye on a replacement. If you're planning on continuing to buy (which I'm sure we all will) then let go of things you don't find to be good enough for your main stash now to clear the way. Just some advice. If you're not ready to let it go, then you're not ready. And that's ok too. Maybe separating it into a secondary stash and getting it out of your daily rotation would help you realize you don't love or miss any of it, then it will be easier for you to part with. Maybe go into your secondary stash once a month and let go of a few things at a time until you feel good about its reduced size!?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 29, 2014)

Joined team low buy swap thread, posted my pokemans, big moment for me! I've never done sales and swaps!  Feeling good about my progress today


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm so looking forward to reorganizing my stash once I'm done re-doing my bedroom. I'm wanting to set a corner aside and finally have myself a little makeup area! I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to organizing. lol


----------



## Debbs (Jan 29, 2014)

I listed an extensive amount of stuff as well in the low-buy swap thread. I am a bit "shy", seriously and don't like too much attention (not jk). I attempted a sale thread once and was unable to go through with it. I am kinda thinking if offers/swapping doesn't occur eventually I will erase my listing. I would rather have them gone but I don't think I can handle a lot of "looking". Thanks for the opportunity to do this guys, it's exciting tho a bit leary all at once. I am proud of myself to be able to list stuff to begin with therefore even if not much activity mastering the ability let things go still makes me happy.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I listed an extensive amount of stuff as well in the low-buy swap thread. I am a bit "shy", seriously and don't like too much attention (not jk). I attempted a sale thread once and was unable to go through with it. I am kinda thinking if offers/swapping doesn't occur eventually I will erase my listing. I would rather have them gone but I don't think I can handle a lot of "looking". Thanks for the opportunity to do this guys, it's exciting tho a bit leary all at once. I am proud of myself to be able to list stuff to begin with therefore even if not much activity mastering the ability let things go still makes me happy.


  I'd be happy to swap with you - you've posted lost of nice things. I don't think I have anything you're looking for, but someone else is sure to.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I ordered some Muji drawers too, and I think organizing my stash so it's more accessible will help me purge more effectively! Give us an update on how your organizing is going... maybe even share a pic when you're all done!  Congrats on your new bundle of joy @Starlight77 ! That's a GREAT excuse to refocus your attention onto things that are TRULY WAYYYYY more important than makeup!!   I agree with Miss @veronikawithak  that going down to your 30 palette first would probably help you ease into your purge! If I try to take things too fast I often panic and put it all back. I feel pressured and start to over analize and think I'm making hasty decisions that aren't good ones. That goal would still have you parting with 11-12 eyeshadows.... which is a great place to start! THEN, if you feel there are colors you never use in your 30 palette, they can go as well! Then they can be replaced with new colors you'd like to try, or even get down to the 15 palette over time like you originally thought of trying! Just my opinion. Let us know how it goes! I'm interested in what you let go vs what you keep!   I agree with @HerGreyness  that having a backup stash is sort of enabling your situation rather than correcting it. If you know it's there for you to get from anytime you want, you may never get up the nerve to really let any of it go. If it's not good enough to be in your main stash... having it in a secondary stash means it probably isn't something you love anyways... so let it go. Unless you don't plan on buying anymore makeup in the future. Then it would make sense you could go to a less impressive backup after using up a loved item. But I'm sure by the time you go through the one you like, you'll have your eye on a replacement. If you're planning on continuing to buy (which I'm sure we all will) then let go of things you don't find to be good enough for your main stash now to clear the way. Just some advice. If you're not ready to let it go, then you're not ready. And that's ok too. Maybe separating it into a secondary stash and getting it out of your daily rotation would help you realize you don't love or miss any of it, then it will be easier for you to part with. Maybe go into your secondary stash once a month and let go of a few things at a time until you feel good about its reduced size!?


  Thanks, Pixie! Reviewing once a month is a good idea. For me, most of the stuff is pretty new so it's hard to do it now. Also, my stash isn't GIANT but I just don't have a lot of space in my bathroom so I find I don't use some stuff I'd really like to because it's awkward for me to reach it. So maybe what I'm doing is a little closer to reorganization since I'm giving the premium space to things I really want to use on a daily basis. I did throw out a lot of drugstore lipsticks that I didn't like already. That's easier because I know I wouldn't have spent that much on them, anyway. But I have some perfectly nice neutral eye shadows that I could use once I have used up their equivalents in palettes, for example, but don't need them cluttering up the bathroom right now.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Thanks, Pixie! Reviewing once a month is a good idea. For me, most of the stuff is pretty new so it's hard to do it now. Also, my stash isn't GIANT but I just don't have a lot of space in my bathroom so I find I don't use some stuff I'd really like to because it's awkward for me to reach it. So maybe what I'm doing is a little closer to reorganization since I'm giving the premium space to things I really want to use on a daily basis. I did throw out a lot of drugstore lipsticks that I didn't like already. That's easier because I know I wouldn't have spent that much on them, anyway. But *I have some perfectly nice neutral eye shadows that I could use once I have used up their equivalents in palettes, for example, but don't need them cluttering up the bathroom right now.*


  That's why I put all my singles (regular sized) into palettes. I reach for them a lot more that way. Would that be an option for you?


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That's why I put all my singles (regular sized) into palettes. I reach for them a lot more that way. Would that be an option for you?


  A lot of the extra stuff is little palettes or blushes from Nyx, for example, so probably wouldn't be feasible to depot. But they are good for travel or the gym or to keep in my purse, and there's nothing really wrong with them. I'm just being driven crazy with clutter since my unit is just one big room so I don't have a separate bedroom. But the secondary stash all fit into a large plastic crafter's box from Michael's.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 29, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I listed an extensive amount of stuff as well in the low-buy swap thread. I am a bit "shy", seriously and don't like too much attention (not jk). I attempted a sale thread once and was unable to go through with it. I am kinda thinking if offers/swapping doesn't occur eventually I will erase my listing. I would rather have them gone but I don't think I can handle a lot of "looking". Thanks for the opportunity to do this guys, it's exciting tho a bit leary all at once. I am proud of myself to be able to list stuff to begin with therefore even if not much activity mastering the ability let things go still makes me happy.


  I know exactly how you feel, but were safe andssupported with our great team low buy! Well done on taking the decision to list!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks, Audrey, I know you would help me if you could. Please pm me later today what exactly you consider 'nice".  The last time someone held onto something for years and decided to sell it cost me $125. Metal Rock arrived in crumbled, shattered bits, was too fragile and old I guess to handle transit. It was well packed. That experience and seeing how often Mac repromotes "oldies but goodies"  versus how often I use stuff makes it easier for me to part with things I think am attached to. I have past the "just looking at my pretties" era. I am into  the "using up my pretties" phase now.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I listed an extensive amount of stuff as well in the low-buy swap thread. I am a bit "shy", seriously and don't like too much attention (not jk). I attempted a sale thread once and was unable to go through with it. I am kinda thinking if offers/swapping doesn't occur eventually I will erase my listing. I would rather have them gone but I don't think I can handle a lot of "looking". Thanks for the opportunity to do this guys, it's exciting tho a bit leary all at once. I am proud of myself to be able to list stuff to begin with therefore even if not much activity mastering the ability let things go still makes me happy.


On that note, I just wanted to say thank you so much to everyone who has posted so far! Whether you just jumped in or have been here from the start, I've really enjoyed hearing all of your stories. I know it takes courage to put yourself out there, especially about your thought processes because they can be very personal. This thread is one of the highlights of my day and it's because everyone has been so candid and supportive!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 29, 2014)

Cancelled my FoF appointment. Nothing new and exciting there.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 29, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Feeling good about my progress today


  That's great, I'm glad you joined 

  How's the swap thread going for everyone so far?

  No news from me. Haven't swapped anything yet. And I know I wanted to look through my other polishes, check my all lispticks if they're still OK and other stuff, but I haven't felt well emotionally in the last days and didn't have the nerve to deal with my stash. 
  I did buy some Birkenstocks, lol, and it felt good to buy something else than makeup, as weird as that might sound. I used to spend every spare Euro on it, so telling myself I don't need any more lipsticks or blushes at the moment and instead spending that money on something else feels like progress in a way.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Maybe you could start by challenging yourself to wearing every shadow at least once in a month. If you don't like a shadow when you put it on, out it goes? Maybe try getting down to just the 30 palette first and see if you use that more (but keep the empty 15 in case you want to get down to that)? *Going slowly will decrease the risk of regret that you tossed them and the need to run out and buy more to replace them.. *If you find you have several of a certain shade ex. 5 transition colors or highlights for example, and you only use the same ones all the time, maybe you could get rid of your least favorite ones?
> 
> One thing I did was put 4 shadows in a quad and use that for a week. Then rotate the colors out once a week for different ones from your larger palettes! Keeps your selection small but you still end up using more of your collection. I found tossing 1 or 2 every once in a while was less painful than culling a bunch at once, but do what feels right to you!
> 
> Hope that helps! Let us know what you decide to do!


  Agreed lol I tossed out all my lip glosses and lipsticks because they were 5year old and went bad and then I felt shortened and I went on crazy holiday-bundles-lip-stuff buy and ended with 5x the amount of lip-stuff I had previously ^^; At least most are mini-sized so I may be able to use them up before they go bad ^^;


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Agreed lol I tossed out all my lip glosses and lipsticks because they were 5year old and went bad and then I felt shortened and I went on crazy holiday-bundles-lip-stuff buy and ended with 5x the amount of lip-stuff I had previously ^^; At least most are mini-sized so I may be able to use them up before they go bad ^^;


Lol! Well if they were 5 years old and gone bad I'm glad you tossed them all at once! I love minis.. I wish more things came in minis.. and I wish there were more kits of all neutrals or all bold minis. Wishes wishes wishes.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was browsing around the web and doing some in depth research on the new NARSissist eyeshadow palette. I was getting such a craving to purchase it so I decided this would be perfect timing to clean out my eyeshadow and palette collection. I'm so glad I didn't purchase it because going through my current shadows made me realize how many I was throwing out but also how many I love and just don't use enough. I will be passing on NARS for sure now!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 29, 2014)

kanne said:


> They're practically identical! Stereo Rose is more practical cost-wise...$47 for 7g of product, whereas NARS is $45 for 4.8g of product. I suppose if I miss out on SR, I can grab Lustre which is permanent.


  I have SR and Luster and while SR may be more practical it's so different imo.  It really exargerates my pores and fine lines where Luster has a gorgeous finish.  I usually hate the way my mu looks every time I try to wear SR.  I think I need to stop worrying about it being a hyped product and put it up for swap.  It's silly to hang on to things because other people love them lol!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh my I've been out of the loop for a few days and just realized that FoF releases tomorrow.  I just had a surge of anxiety over what I get or whether or not I get anything at all.  This is so silly, I need to get over this!!!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 29, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I have SR and Luster and while SR may be more practical it's so different imo.  It really exargerates my pores and fine lines where Luster has a gorgeous finish.  I usually hate the way my mu looks every time I try to wear SR.  I think I need to stop worrying about it being a hyped product and put it up for swap.  *It's silly to hang on to things because other people love them* lol!!


  thats my problem... i have so many things i purchased thinking they would be great but on me but they weren't. now they sit and stare at me yet I kept them. LOL

  i've always wanted perfect topping but sitting back thinking...why? i never saw it in person, swatches don''t look that much different from other highlighters, yet i still want it.
  anyone have an opinion on it and why its great to get or what makes it so different? i am NC15 ish

  is it frosty like stereo rose? because I can't wear that


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Oh my I've been out of the loop for a few days and just realized that FoF releases tomorrow.  I just had a surge of anxiety over what I get or whether or not I get anything at all.  This is so silly, I need to get over this!!!!


Tomorrow? But there isn't even enough swatches out yet D: so wont buy anything if I don't know how it performs


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll enjoy looking at everyone's swatches for FoF, but I've decided to skip entirely. I'm just not wowed by anything!  Playland, on the other hand... I have high hopes for


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Tomorrow? But there isn't even enough swatches out yet D: so wont buy anything if I don't know how it performs


  I know!!  The thread says online 01/30!  There are only a few swatches out so far.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> thats my problem... i have so many things i purchased thinking they would be great but on me but they weren't. now they sit and stare at me yet I kept them. LOL  i've always wanted perfect topping but sitting back thinking...why? i never saw it in person, swatches don''t look that much different from other highlighters, yet i still want it. anyone have an opinion on it and why its great to get or what makes it so different? i am NC15 ish  is it frosty like stereo rose? because I can't wear that


  I wanted PT when I thought it'd be more pink


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I wanted PT when I thought it'd be more pink


  what does it lean towards? i'm looking for a subtle glow


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> what does it lean towards? i'm looking for a subtle glow


  If that's the case, I think you might really like it! In most swatches I've seen it looks beige-y. I'm on a personal mission to find a pink highlighter though!   Can anyone talk me into or out of the NARS Adelaide illuminator? Pretty please? I'm eyeing it hard for above mentioned pink highlight..


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Can anyone talk me into or out of the NARS Adelaide illuminator? Pretty please? I'm eyeing it hard for above mentioned pink highlight..


  Since you are in the low-buy thread:

  1) Do you have any other pink highlighters? If so, is this significantly different or would it just be a near dupe of something you already have?
  2) Do you like liquid highlighters? Are you ok with their shelf life? 
  3) Have you tried this in store to see if you like it? In both artificial and natural light?
  4) Do you want a very pink highlighter, or would it be enough to have a more neutral one that would look good layered over a pink blush? If so, there are lots of options.

  Just a few things to think about.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> If that's the case, I think you might really like it! In most swatches I've seen it looks beige-y. I'm on a personal mission to find a pink highlighter though!   Can anyone talk me into or out of the NARS Adelaide illuminator? Pretty please? I'm eyeing it hard for above mentioned pink highlight..


  I got Adelaide today and its not great, im pale but I had to whack a load on for it to look Pink like in the bottle. And it has A Lot! Of glitter in it, it's not like the shimmer of a msf.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

[@]Audrey C[/@]  Thank you! I have no pink highlighters and don't live near anywhere I would would be able to swatch, unfortunately. I could honestly see myself using it tons during the spring and summer. I would prefer it didn't have glitter... but I don't think I'm willing to pay $30 more for Armani Fluid Sheer No. 8, which is similar, but without glitter.   I suppose with awesome Nordstrom returns,  I should just take a chance,  right?


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Can anyone talk me into or out of the NARS Adelaide illuminator? Pretty please? I'm eyeing it hard for above mentioned pink highlight..


What about Dior shimmer star in Rose diamond? It's really pretty and not sparkly X3


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I suppose with awesome Nordstrom returns, I should just take a chance, right?


  Hm...if you don't like glitter I don't know if this is a good choice. Anyone have any pink highlighter recommendations? The closest thing I have to pink is Definitely Defined, and that's probably not pink enough. Maybe Perfect Topping is a good thought - Erine mentioned that she got rid of it because it was _too_ pink.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I got Adelaide today and its not great, im pale but I had to whack a load on for it to look Pink like in the bottle. And it has A Lot! Of glitter in it, it's not like the shimmer of a msf.


  Uh oh.. Does it give a nice pink sheen without piling it on? Not interested in using it as a blush or such. Elegant-one recommended using a skunk brush to lightly brush some of the glitter away,  have you tried that?


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> What about Dior shimmer star in Rose diamond? It's really pretty and not sparkly X3


  I really like Amber Diamond - it's not glittery at all and very flattering. I didn't get Rose Diamond because it was too cool-toned for me.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> What about Dior shimmer star in Rose diamond? It's really pretty and not sparkly X3


  Ooh thank you, I'll have to go check that one out!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Since you are in the low-buy thread:
> 
> 1) Do you have any other pink highlighters? If so, is this significantly different or would it just be a near dupe of something you already have?
> *2) Do you like liquid highlighters? Are you ok with their shelf life? *
> ...


What is the realistic(not company-recommended) shelf life on liquid highlighters? o.o I barely touched my nars copacabana and its been one year already >.<
  Here is a pic of my highlighters, the copacabana seems to already start separating a bit o.o




  I almost never use tarina sparkle dust but it's so pretty to look at, I love her stuff, bought almost everything when sephora had clearance sale xoxo
  Hourglass Luminous light next to it and then Dior Rose diamond.
  Under are two urban decay cream highlighters which are too shiny so I barely wear them, same for tokidoki highlighter, sparkly.


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's great, I'm glad you joined
> 
> How's the swap thread going for everyone so far?
> 
> ...


  I contacted somebody but never heard back from them regarding something they had up and had two people contact me for the same item so I feel bad about that.  But you know I have had my nail polishes listed on live journal for about 2 months and just this week got rid of 5 of them so shrugs.... I listed them and that is all I can do.  Stuff that is back ups and stuff I just never reach for can sit in a box until I get sick of looking at the box and donate it somewhere.  

  plus I have 3 daughters.  They always pull stuff from me and when they ask I send them to The Box


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Uh oh.. Does it give a nice pink sheen without piling it on? Not interested in using it as a blush or such. Elegant-one recommended using a skunk brush to lightly brush some of the glitter away,  have you tried that?


  Ty, I'll play around with it! Just a little disappointed I can't just slap it on and go, you know? Pink highlighters I have that are good are illamasqua fondle, nars multiple luxor and nars illuminatior Copacabana  Dior rose diamond is supposed to be nice.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I really like Amber Diamond - it's not glittery at all and very flattering. I didn't get Rose Diamond because it was too cool-toned for me.


  i've seen rose/amber diamonds but I thought they would be too frosty/shimmery, do you think ladies think it's a better choice than perfect topping? if so rose or amber for NC15. I wear more matte everything than anything else and my mary-louminizer is way too shimmery for me. 

  i have quite a bit of MSF's but all are colors that I use as blushes. I'm looking for 1 highlighter for just highlighting.I have hourglass mood light and love it but it's more for all over my face than a 'highlight'. 

  i really only want to purchase one as that's all i'm allowing myself.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i've seen rose/amber diamonds but I thought they would be too frosty/shimmery, do you think ladies think it's a better choice than perfect topping? if so rose or amber for NC15. I wear more matte everything than anything else and my mary-louminizer is way too shimmery for me.   i have quite a bit of MSF's but all are colors that I use as blushes. I'm looking for 1 highlighter for just highlighting.I have hourglass mood light and love it but it's more for all over my face than a 'highlight'.   i really only want to purchase one as that's all i'm allowing myself.


  I love amber diamond. If I only had one highlighter  then it would be the one without a second thought. I have mary-loumanizer as well and there is just no comparison. In my opinion, amber diamond is totally in a league of its own. It's beautifully luminous and, to me, not shimmery. I do like luminous finish, but this isn't sparkly at all in my opinion. Definitely go check it out though and have someone apply it on you. You won't be able to stop looking at yourself!  My mac face and body shade is N2-N3. I'm 02 in Guerlain Lingerie de Peau, 4.5 in giorgio armani luminous silk. Hope that is helpful!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> My mac face and body shade is N2-N3. I'm 02 in Guerlain Lingerie de Peau, 4.5 in giorgio armani luminous silk. Hope that is helpful!


  I really like Amber Diamond as well. I really dislike glitter or a strongly metallic/frosty sheen. This is neither. I wear this shade to the office. I'm not sure I'd say it's my very favourite because I've trimmed my highlighter collection down to items I adore, but I'm very glad I bought it. If I was just buying one then I don't know if it would be this one, simply because I only pair it with warm-toned blushes. I can mix some of my other highlighters (Luminous/Incandescent Light, Benefit's Watt's Up) with both warm and cool toned blush.

  I'm F&B C2 and too yellow-toned for Rose Diamond, but if the finish is anywhere near as nice then it's definitely worth checking out. There are lots of swatches online of both.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i've seen rose/amber diamonds but I thought they would be too frosty/shimmery, do you think ladies think it's a better choice than perfect topping? if so rose or amber for NC15. I wear more matte everything than anything else and my mary-louminizer is way too shimmery for me.
> 
> i have quite a bit of MSF's but all are colors that I use as blushes. I'm looking for 1 highlighter for just highlighting.I have hourglass mood light and love it but it's more for all over my face than a 'highlight'.
> 
> i really only want to purchase one as that's all i'm allowing myself.


It depends if you want cool or warm tone highlighter =) I'm very fair and cool tone so I chose Rose diamond, but both can work for any skintone.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i've seen rose/amber diamonds but I thought they would be too frosty/shimmery, do you think ladies think it's a better choice than perfect topping? if so rose or amber for NC15. I wear more matte everything than anything else and my mary-louminizer is way too shimmery for me.
> 
> i have quite a bit of MSF's but all are colors that I use as blushes. I'm looking for 1 highlighter for just highlighting.I have hourglass mood light and love it but it's more for all over my face than a 'highlight'.
> 
> i really only want to purchase one as that's all i'm allowing myself.


  You've gotten a lot of really great suggestions already! But I really like Hourglass Luminous Ambient Powder as a nice subtle highlight that I can wear with any blush shade! It's an easy breezy highlighter choice for me, and I tend to reach for this one as my go-to highlighter these days! HTH


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Ooh thank you, I'll have to go check that one out!


  If you can find them in the clearance bin, there is the Pink Buttercream from Baked beauties and Veronica's Blush from the Archie's Girls collection from last year, which are both pink highlighters. Maybe you would like those. They are silvery pink but I don't find them too glittery. Someone here may be interested in swapping for them, too, perhaps.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Hm...if you don't like glitter I don't know if this is a good choice. Anyone have any pink highlighter recommendations? The closest thing I have to pink is Definitely Defined, and that's probably not pink enough. Maybe Perfect Topping is a good thought - Erine mentioned that she got rid of it because it was _too_ pink.


What about theBalm Cindy-Loumanizer?


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 29, 2014)

Also, I have the Becca Rose Gold highlighter and it is GORG. It is LE but might still be available at your Sephora.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] those are very good points,  a product should work for me,  not the other way around. .. Seems like common sense right lol. I am passing on Adelaide, so thank you ladies for making me okay with that!    On the downside (strictly low-buy speaking) I am LOVING what I was able to see/read about Dior Amber Rose! Pending trying it on at the counter, but it looks like a winner. Thank you you so much [@]Kaori[/@] for suggesting it!   I just hope I'm not about to open Pandora's box with my first Dior purchase :shock:


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I just hope I'm not about to open Pandora's box with my first Dior purchase


  Nah - I only have one Dior product and it's Amber Diamond. Oh, and the free lippie that's on its way as a Sephora Rouge gift.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I've never tried this, so I don't know.  Nah - I only have one Dior product and it's Amber Diamond. Oh, and the free lippie that's on its way as a Sephora Rouge gift.


  I have this sneaking suspicion that I'll want Amber Diamond if I love Rose... Must stay strong..


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I have this sneaking suspicion that I'll want Amber Diamond if I love Rose... Must stay strong..


  Amber Diamond and the Rose highliters are one of the finest highliters on the market -- if you don't have any highliters, these two are excellent products and they are large size pans which last for years -- mine are about 3 years old and going strong.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 29, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I just hope I'm not about to open Pandora's box with my first Dior purchase


 
  The Blonde MSF is my favorite pink highlighter if you can find one in the swap or clearance bin.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I think it's easy to lose sight of the fact that money spent is gone and that cutting your losses can be ok. Stereo Rose is a sunk cost - forcing myself to wear it a handful of times isn't going to change that. As long as I've learned something in the process (confirmed that I simply do not like heavily metallic finishes, just as I loathe glitter) and don't repeat the error, there's really no point to it taking up room in my drawer. So I've offered it to someone (haven't forgotten - just ran out of small bubble envelopes and I have to get some more).
> 
> The money is GONE, ladies. Maybe we can swap or sell some of it, but that's not easy either. *I think it's best to gift/sell/discard what we know we don't enjoy wearing, and focus on not replacing it.*


  I totally agree with you. I tend to purge my collection periodically and give items to my friends or family who I think they will suit. I don't consider it as a reason to replace...but it does set my mind at ease that the products are not going to waste.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2014)

Those new Hourglass blushes are really testing my resolve!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those new Hourglass blushes are really testing my resolve!


  same here!

  stay strong!
  anyway, they'll be in stores soon enough and are perm...so no real hurry to pick them up, right?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2014)

aradhana said:


> same here!  stay strong! anyway, they'll be in stores soon enough and are perm...so no real hurry to pick them up, right?


Very true, and I'm thinking it might be best if I see them in store. I'd hate to order online and have it not show up on me. I will not give in until I see them in the flesh!! Lol


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

I wanna see the whites of their eyes too!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm not exactly on a low buy  but I would like to save a little as I want to get some good brushes like hakuhodo which I do need as I only have a set of sigma brushes right now, but I keep using my money on makeup and not what I need to apply them lol


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 29, 2014)

Blush dilemma here. 

  Benefit's Coralista, Hourglass blushes (I'm thinking Dim Infusion or Diffused Heat), or a blush from FOF? Hmmm.  I'm very pale/fair w/blue eyes and brown hair....I think I'm looking for a 'not as shimmery' blush...... 
  OR 
  Wait for Proenza (?) ombre orange/tan blush. Which I'm kind of coveting HARD.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 29, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Blush dilemma here.
> 
> Benefit's Coralista, Hourglass blushes (I'm thinking Dim Infusion or Diffused Heat), or a blush from FOF? Hmmm.  I'm very pale/fair w/blue eyes and brown hair....I think I'm looking for a 'not as shimmery' blush......
> OR
> Wait for Proenza (?) ombre orange/tan blush. Which I'm kind of coveting HARD.


  If you looking for a less shimmery blush I'd rather get one of the Hourglass ones than a MAC Mineralize one. The swatches of those we've seen so far looked glowy-shimmery. The Hourglass ones seem to be more subtle.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Amber Diamond and the Rose highliters are one of the finest highliters on the market -- if you don't have any highliters, these two are excellent products and they are large size pans which last for years -- mine are about 3 years old and going strong.


  That's high praise coming from you! You tell it like it is and I trust your judgment on these things :cheer:


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> If you looking for a less shimmery blush I'd rather get one of the Hourglass ones than a MAC Mineralize one. The swatches of those we've seen so far looked glowy-shimmery. The Hourglass ones seem to be more subtle.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I agree w Naynadine that the HG blushes look really promising and unique. However, it sounds like you're dead set on that Proenza blush! And since it's an ombre blush, it could very well be very versatile and allow a couple of different colors/shades from one blush. So, if you get another blush now and then are still sucked in by that Proenza blush... you'll end up adding too many blushes you may not want/need. So, I would hold out for the Proenza blush and if that doesn't satisfy you, the HG blushes are perm and you could always get one of them later after more swatches and reviews are out and you can make a great selection for you. Verdict: wait it out! JMO! HTH!


  Thank you for the food for thought ladies!  Much appreciated - you both raise very good points! xo


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 




That sounds fine then! As long as it's not a regular thing, I think it's okay to accept gifts unless you're someone who needs to be more strict with yourself. Maybe with gifts you could implement a 1 in 1 out process? You could get rid of your least favorite when you get something new of that category. That would keep your stash at the same amount and eventually you'd just be left with your very favorite items which is a bonus! Just a thought, but I think you're doing great!



  This is what I implemented about a year ago and that plan has worked for me.  Another idea that I implemented was that I took all of the lippies that I did not love but did not want to throw away and deppotted them.  I stored them in the small screw top containers.  It has made room for the lippies I love. Oh and you can fix an entire lip collection in the 5 gram jar with ease.  Try it you will love the space it gives you.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd like to thank everyone for some absolutely wonderful tips and ideas. There are some wonderful suggestions and I'll be trying to do some of these things.  My first step is to purge and get rid of things I don't particularly like or don't use much. Like that I'll only keep things that really work on me. This is particularly important with lipsticks as I have a problem with many formulas which leave a line where my lips meet.  I'll be posting soon in the swap/sale thread, hopefully I'll be able to get rid of some stuff.   Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## princessjest (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi lowbuyers  I am signing up for the cause too if that's Ok. I'm a Face and Body Painter and in my Industry when someone has way too many Paints in their kit we call them a "Tackle Tart!" I am such a Tackle Tart in both my work and my personal Make Up!  In January my only purchases have been PC lipstick which I had genuinely wanted ever since the start of the PC Thread, Sweet Heat EDES and Full of Joy blush from the CB. I would like to be really considered in all purchases and to do that I am only going to buy after I have personally swatched the product on myself, no blind buying based on internet swatches, I need to know what it looks like on me and how it will fit in with my stash. Online only collections will be approached with extreme caution! Plus like other girls have said, Euro prices be crazy, and I hate the way its almost impossible to get honest straight forward answers about European collection launch dates.I would like to keep to a 2 or 3 item limit per collection, leaning towards 2 when multiple collections launch closely together.  I skipped all of Divine Night & Riri Holiday, FoF doesn't fuss me - Lusters are not my thing & Stereo Rose is the only MSF I have. I have loved the look of Perfect topping for a while, but I will wait and swatch in store. One thing I am desperate to try is Heroine but I hope to swap for that. I cleared out  my stash today and put a list up on the low buy swap thread too.   As soon as I saw the Hourglass Blush promo pictures I started saving for them, I knew I would need them all, but they look so different and I feel a little dissapointed in how muted they really run,plus I will not be able to swatch them so I am going to hold off and wait for plenty of swatches to make their way online and then be Choosey  They all look really pretty but just not as wow as I thought.  Can't wait to get involved


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *princessjest* 



Hi lowbuyers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am signing up for the cause too if that's Ok. I'm a Face and Body Painter and in my Industry when someone has way too many Paints in their kit we call them a "Tackle Tart!" I am such a Tackle Tart in both my work and my personal Make Up!

In January my only purchases have been PC lipstick which I had genuinely wanted ever since the start of the PC Thread, Sweet Heat EDES and Full of Joy blush from the CB. I would like to be really considered in all purchases and to do that I am only going to buy after I have personally swatched the product on myself, no blind buying based on internet swatches, I need to know what it looks like on me and how it will fit in with my stash. Online only collections will be approached with extreme caution! Plus like other girls have said, Euro prices be crazy, and I hate the way its almost impossible to get honest straight forward answers about European collection launch dates.I would like to keep to a 2 or 3 item limit per collection, leaning towards 2 when multiple collections launch closely together.

I skipped all of Divine Night & Riri Holiday, FoF doesn't fuss me - Lusters are not my thing & Stereo Rose is the only MSF I have. I have loved the look of Perfect topping for a while, but I will wait and swatch in store. One thing I am desperate to try is Heroine but I hope to swap for that. I cleared out  my stash today and put a list up on the low buy swap thread too.

As soon as I saw the Hourglass Blush promo pictures I started saving for them, I knew I would need them all, but they look so different and I feel a little dissapointed in how muted they really run,plus I will not be able to swatch them so I am going to hold off and wait for plenty of swatches to make their way online and then be Choosey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They all look really pretty but just not as wow as I thought.

Can't wait to get involved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Welcome to team low buy!  I just fell off the team low buy band wagon, the Hourglass Ambient Blushes have been released at space NK for £28, I was going to just get one, but free shipping is £60 and I had a £10 indulge incentive to use. I ended up ordering 4! Very Naughty!! I order Radient Magenta, Diffused Heat, Dim Infusion and Etheral Glow. 3 are in stock and 1 is on preorder. Excited to receive them and not feeling guilty at the moment. I love my ambient powder and palette and use them every day, if I love the blushes half as much all will be good.  Blush has always been my thing and I wear it everyday. I don't think I have any dupes looking at the early swatches so I am hoping it will be ok. I am continuing to purge and will see if there is anything else I can purge once they arrive.  I am still awaiting my muji storage I ordered earlier in the week, really hoping it arrives soon I want to do a final organise/purge so I can really start to love my collection.  Rediscovered my Lancome rouge in love lipstick yesterday, wore it again today its love! Can't believe I hadn't worn it in ages!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh and my wishlist for all the mac collections has zero on it, so I am now down to 7 items left for the rest of the year as I have bought 5 things!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 30, 2014)

princessjest said:


> Can't wait to get involved


  WELCOME!! You sound like you're off to a good start! We are here to help if you need us!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 30, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> princessjest said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to get involved
> ...


  Those HG blushes got a lot of people I think! I stuck to my original 2 allowed and I'm happy I stayed strong! Maybe they'll be wonderful and you can let go of other blushes in your stash to make room for all these new babies!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 30, 2014)

FoF has been the first 2014 MAC Collection I feared would test my low-buy resolve. I had my 3 item list but started dumping things in my cart with reckless abandon just like old times! Then I stopped myself dead in my tracks! Took everything out of my cart but the 3 things on my list and checked out! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! I'm very proud of myself, because when I looked at my cart full of stuff I knew I didn't need... I honestly felt overwhelmed and a little out of control. DON'T like that feeling. I feel better with my little set of products and will feel much less stressed when I unbox it and am not shamefully hiding some of my new products because I've overbought! Can't wait to play with my 3 new babies!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



Those HG blushes got a lot of people I think! I stuck to my original 2 allowed and I'm happy I stayed strong! Maybe they'll be wonderful and you can let go of other blushes in your stash to make room for all these new babies!



  That is what I am hoping will happen! hurry up muji drawers so I can organise and settle my stash ready for lots of use!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



FoF has been the first 2014 MAC Collection I feared would test my low-buy resolve. I had my 3 item list but started dumping things in my cart with reckless abandon just like old times! Then I stopped myself dead in my tracks! Took everything out of my cart but the 3 things on my list and checked out! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! I'm very proud of myself, because when I looked at my cart full of stuff I knew I didn't need... I honestly felt overwhelmed and a little out of control. DON'T like that feeling. I feel better with my little set of products and will feel much less stressed when I unbox it and am not shamefully hiding some of my new products because I've overbought! Can't wait to play with my 3 new babies!



  Well done!!!! REALLY PROUD OF YOU!!!  Buying things shouldn't stress us out, I am really please you stuck to your wishlist! When they arrive you can play without feeling any guilt, and enjoying using the well thoughout additions to your stash!


----------



## princessjest (Jan 30, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I just fell off the team low buy band wagon, the Hourglass Ambient Blushes have been released at space NK for £28, I was going to just get one, but free shipping is £60 and I had a £10 indulge incentive to use. I ended up ordering 4! Very Naughty!! I order Radient Magenta, Diffused Heat, Dim Infusion and Etheral Glow. 3 are in stock and 1 is on preorder. Excited to receive them and not feeling guilty at the moment. I love my ambient powder and palette and use them every day, if I love the blushes half as much all will be good.  Blush has always been my thing and I wear it everyday. I don't think I have any dupes looking at the early swatches so I am hoping it will be ok. I am continuing to purge and will see if there is anything else I can purge once they arrive.  I am still awaiting my muji storage I ordered earlier in the week, really hoping it arrives soon I want to do a final organise/purge so I can really start to love my collection.  Rediscovered my Lancome rouge in love lipstick yesterday, wore it again today its love! Can't believe I hadn't worn it in ages!


  I don't own any of the lighting powders - netaporter wants 55euros per powder and that is just way too much so was thinking of doing a US CP for the blushes, but am left feeling that maybe I would be better off with maybe 1 or 2 blushes and 1 or 2 powders instead of ALL THE BLUSHES! As I originally felt. I feel that would give me more versatility .. I can always layer the powders over other blushes.  





PixieDancer said:


> FoF has been the first 2014 MAC Collection I feared would test my low-buy resolve. I had my 3 item list but started dumping things in my cart with reckless abandon just like old times! Then I stopped myself dead in my tracks! Took everything out of my cart but the 3 things on my list and checked out! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! I'm very proud of myself, because when I looked at my cart full of stuff I knew I didn't need... I honestly felt overwhelmed and a little out of control. DON'T like that feeling. I feel better with my little set of products and will feel much less stressed when I unbox it and am not shamefully hiding some of my new products because I've overbought! Can't wait to play with my 3 new babies!


  Nice Work Lady! Bet it feels so good  I'll have to wait till March before we get FoF and as I am only buying once I've seen in store that is more than likely going to be mid March here, it's a bit of a blessing and a curse - on one hand you get time to really consider what you like with the benefit of lots of reviews,maybe land a really nice dupe or what not but on the other hand you end up drooling and obsessing for months then haul haul haul like they stopped making makeup the day a collection comes out, or you end up just buying anything from MAC while you wait for the collection to arrive - Yes, I am looking at you Sin lipstick back in December  whilst I waiting for PC - I didn't need it!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 30, 2014)

Pic in FoF last night inspired me to pull out my electric cool es and created something a bit similiar. I used Coil in the inner part and  Highly Charged at the end. Can't believe that these Electric Cool es are not getting any love. I have Highly Charged, Blacklit, Superwatt x 2 in use both at once? and a BNIB Coil es. Plan to used these shadows more now in fear of them drying up on me. Considering possibly adding the BNIB Coil  b/u to the low buy swap thread. I used the Nars primer as a base and my fingers to apply. I haven't worn this formula in ages so I carried Highly Charge and Coil with me in case of creasing. I normally do not carry eyeshadows with me. I am loving them and the look is really nice with a waterline eyeliner


----------



## jennyap (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



Rediscovered my Lancome rouge in love lipstick yesterday, wore it again today its love! Can't believe I hadn't worn it in ages!


  Ooh which colour? I have one I need to wear more (379N Rose Sulfureuse)  I'm going to succumb to the HG blushes at some point, but as they're perm I'm not rushing. Got a SpaceNK near work (that I've never been in, how restrained is that!) so I should be able to swatch them.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



FoF has been the first 2014 MAC Collection I feared would test my low-buy resolve. I had my 3 item list but started dumping things in my cart with reckless abandon just like old times! Then I stopped myself dead in my tracks! Took everything out of my cart but the 3 things on my list and checked out! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! I'm very proud of myself, because when I looked at my cart full of stuff I knew I didn't need... I honestly felt overwhelmed and a little out of control. DON'T like that feeling. I feel better with my little set of products and will feel much less stressed when I unbox it and am not shamefully hiding some of my new products because I've overbought! Can't wait to play with my 3 new babies!



  Woohoo, well done Pixie!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennyap* 



Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



Rediscovered my Lancome rouge in love lipstick yesterday, wore it again today its love! Can't believe I hadn't worn it in ages!




Ooh which colour? I have one I need to wear more (379N Rose Sulfureuse)

I'm going to succumb to the HG blushes at some point, but as they're perm I'm not rushing. Got a SpaceNK near work (that I've never been in, how restrained is that!) so I should be able to swatch them.


  Mine is 159B and it is called rouge in love, it has a lovely jelly finish which wears of to leave an amazing stain! Its a warm red/pink colour I must wear it more, its perfect for work with a simple eye and radiant ambiant light powder as blush  I don't live anywhere near a space nk, but I often have to go into london for work so I go sometimes then, I should feel a little bit bad as I could have waited but I have resisted a lot since team low buy started and I didn't get the nars palette I told myself I didn't need it and I felt that I knew I would really wear these a lot as I can't wait for them to arrive  I wonder whether i will get ones with more powder and less blush swirls, I  can't wait to see them!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 30, 2014)

Stuck to my list of the two blushes and sassy moss.  Yes one more thing from my 2 items per collection but I can say they were informed purchases and based on true needs. Yayyyyyyy


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 30, 2014)

Whats the best way not to go crazy with LE stuff?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> FoF has been the first 2014 MAC Collection I feared would test my low-buy resolve. I had my 3 item list but started dumping things in my cart with reckless abandon just like old times! Then I stopped myself dead in my tracks! Took everything out of my cart but the 3 things on my list and checked out! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! I'm very proud of myself, because when I looked at my cart full of stuff I knew I didn't need... I honestly felt overwhelmed and a little out of control. DON'T like that feeling. I feel better with my little set of products and will feel much less stressed when I unbox it and am not shamefully hiding some of my new products because I've overbought! Can't wait to play with my 3 new babies!


  YAAAY PIXIE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so proud of you!! I was looking forward to seeing how you handled the collection and I'm thrilled/relieved for you that you did absolutely awesome.

  I had also dumped a couple of extra items into my cart but checked out with just the ONE I had originally planned on. I can't tell you how AMAZING it feels to have a $20.70 total (CAD, with tax AND free shipping). I don't feel guilty or like I'll have to intercept the box before my man sees it lol! And I know when I get my one little lippie that I will be able to direct my full attention to it and I'll cherish it. This is a new era!!


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 30, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Whats the best way not to go crazy with LE stuff


  not buying dupes of what u have is one way, if u realize it is a dupe . Return.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Whats the best way not to go crazy with LE stuff?


Make an item limit and stick with it.

  Don't buy into the LE hype. Look through your stash and pick out your 10 favorite items. Then pick out the 10 most hyped LE items. See how much overlap there is.. for me there wasn't one item that was in both lists, but it may be different for others!

  Do an inventory of your stash, realize how long it takes to use items up, and ask yourself if you'll get enough use out of it to justify the purchase.

  JOIN #TEAMLOWBUY.

  Just some tips, hope that helps!


----------



## princessjest (Jan 30, 2014)

trina11225 said:


> not buying dupes of what u have is one way, if u realize it is a dupe . Return.


  I agree and not even just dupes but similar shades ... This fall I went crazy on vampy Plum/wine colours ... They are all different,  you couldn't call them dupes but did I need to buy 10 lipsticks  a few shades apart over 3 months?!?   Another great way to not go crazy is to stay away from the pre launch hype and colour collection threads - I promise you if you don't spend weeks obsessing over it its easier to be objective about what you really love and need from a collection


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I really like Amber Diamond as well. I really dislike glitter or a strongly metallic/frosty sheen. This is neither. I wear this shade to the office. I'm not sure I'd say it's my very favourite because I've trimmed my highlighter collection down to items I adore, but I'm very glad I bought it. If I was just buying one then I don't know if it would be this one, simply because I only pair it with warm-toned blushes. I can mix some of my other highlighters (Luminous/Incandescent Light, Benefit's Watt's Up) with both warm and cool toned blush.
> 
> I'm F&B C2 and too yellow-toned for Rose Diamond, but if the finish is anywhere near as nice then it's definitely worth checking out. There are lots of swatches online of both.


  yes i've swatched them both in person but wasn't sure which would be a better choice in color so I didn't get either. Than I found out PT was being re-released and decided that I would get that one thinking it would be less shimmery compared to the dior ones but a week ago i'd have probably bought both, now I just prefer one. I've seen comparison swatches  but it's hard to tell online so i'm going to trust you ladies 



  thank you all i'm going to check all of these out. My husband told me to get them all (he's so sweet). Loosing interest in a lot of MAC stuff as the pressure to buy fast makes me buy less than buy more. I have decided that if I really want something I should go to the mall and drive to get it. this lazy online shopping for me makes me buy more than i need. 

  I' showed my husband some makeup collections on youtube and he stopped saying I have too much now haha


----------



## MsKb (Jan 30, 2014)

Stuck to my low-buy guns so to speak and just picked up the two fluidlines from FoF! I've been good all month. these are my first makeup purchases since magnetic nude. i really feel like joining this thread has been helpful just for the fact that it made me assess myself and my shopping.


----------



## Calla88 (Jan 30, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Whats the best way not to go crazy with LE stuff?


Honestly shop your stash, and decided why is this item going to be essential to my makeup collection. Most importantly will you used it? A few years ago on a move most of my makeup was lost, so I had to start from scratch which kind of gave me an excuse to just buy what I wanted. But after I was well stocked I continued to just buy because it was LE, I realized that stuff was sitting in boxes unused and that was a waste. So now I'm being selective and sharing my makeup with friends and fam. Plus I rotate my makeup each week by grabbing a a few products from storage and having to use them. If I can't make it work then I don't need it! Hope this helped!

*Pixiedancer*, way to go on your low but for FoF


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> FoF has been the first 2014 MAC Collection I feared would test my low-buy resolve. I had my 3 item list but started dumping things in my cart with reckless abandon just like old times! Then I stopped myself dead in my tracks! Took everything out of my cart but the 3 things on my list and checked out! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! I'm very proud of myself, because when I looked at my cart full of stuff I knew I didn't need... I honestly felt overwhelmed and a little out of control. DON'T like that feeling. I feel better with my little set of products and will feel much less stressed when I unbox it and am not shamefully hiding some of my new products because I've overbought! Can't wait to play with my 3 new babies!


  So proud of you!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 30, 2014)

I have decided to sit out several collections for multiple reasons the primary one being that I overspent excessively to get stuff that I was actively seeking. To balance and justify those purchases and the few items left FoF is a skip for me. I will only buy from upcoming collections things that 'speak' to me. Stuff I would have normally backed up is what I will get minus the backup.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> FoF has been the first 2014 MAC Collection I feared would test my low-buy resolve. I had my 3 item list but started dumping things in my cart with reckless abandon just like old times! Then I stopped myself dead in my tracks! Took everything out of my cart but the 3 things on my list and checked out! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! I'm very proud of myself, because when I looked at my cart full of stuff I knew I didn't need... I honestly felt overwhelmed and a little out of control. DON'T like that feeling. I feel better with my little set of products and will feel much less stressed when I unbox it and am not shamefully hiding some of my new products because I've overbought! Can't wait to play with my 3 new babies!


  That's awesome, Pixie! Way to go!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 30, 2014)

MsKb said:


> Stuck to my low-buy guns so to speak and just picked up the two fluidlines from FoF! I've been good all month. these are my first makeup purchases since magnetic nude. i really feel like joining this thread has been helpful just for the fact that it made me assess myself and my shopping.


  Good job!  I still need to place my order.  Off to do that....


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 30, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Whats the best way not to go crazy with LE stuff?


  I think realizing that a lot of it is hype and LE craziness.  The idea of not being able to have something at a later point, I think, has a huge influence on purchasing.  Think of it this way - if you knew this item was permanent and could be purchased at any time, would you feel the strong pull to purchase it?  A lot of things are re-promotes too - sometimes I look at the clearance bin, MU swap/sales, etc. and see a lot of past purchase 'mistakes' in there.  I mean, yes, we/I get to benefit from these 'mistakes' so that's great, but you'll never get back the full amount of cash that you spent on that item that you used a few times and didn't really love (for whatever reason).  I guess it's not necessarily mistakes either, just growing out of products, changing skin/tone/colouring, etc.  So really when purchasing I think it's important to consider many things - where can you wear this product, how many years of wear can you get out of it, can you wear it to work, do you already have something similar, etc.  For me, I like a crazy colourful eye, but I'm getting into education so I might have to tone it down for a while (at least until I get a permanent job!) - so, do I really need Sassy Moss fluidline (which I was going to purchase?)?  I have a stack of teal/blue eye pencils, so no, probably not.  @Audrey C helped me with that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ETA: I will be swatching FOF in person because I don't want to make any purchasing mistakes - I might only leave with one item, or none, depending on how Phylox swatches. 


  I guess it's looking at your needs vs. your wants and checking in with your priorities for your hard earned $$$, which of course will be different for each of us.  What's great is that this thread is a judgement free zone!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 30, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Honestly shop your stash, and decided why is this item going to be essential to my makeup collection. Most importantly will you used it? *A few years ago on a move most of my makeup was lost*, so I had to start from scratch which kind of gave me an excuse to just buy what I wanted. But after I was well stocked I continued to just buy because it was LE, I realized that stuff was sitting in boxes unused and that was a waste. So now I'm being selective and sharing my makeup with friends and fam. Plus I rotate my makeup each week by grabbing a a few products from storage and having to use them. If I can't make it work then I don't need it! Hope this helped!
> 
> *Pixiedancer*, way to go on your low but for FoF


  OMG. Your makeup got lost? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that makes me feel sick to my stomach!  Glad that you could rebuild your stash and are a part of our team!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I think realizing that a lot of it is hype and LE craziness.  The idea of not being able to have something at a later point, I think, has a huge influence on purchasing.  Think of it this way - if you knew this item was permanent and could be purchased at any time, would you feel the strong pull to purchase it?  A lot of things are re-promotes too - sometimes I look at the clearance bin, MU swap/sales, etc. and see a lot of past purchase 'mistakes' in there.  I mean, yes, we/I get to benefit from these 'mistakes' so that's great, but you'll never get back the full amount of cash that you spent on that item that you used a few times and didn't really love (for whatever reason).  I guess it's not necessarily mistakes either, just growing out of products, changing skin/tone/colouring, etc.  So really when purchasing I think it's important to consider many things - where can you wear this product, how many years of wear can you get out of it, can you wear it to work, do you already have something similar, etc.  For me, I like a crazy colourful eye, but I'm getting into education so I might have to tone it down for a while (at least until I get a permanent job!) - so, do I really need Sassy Moss fluidline (which I was going to purchase?)?  I have a stack of teal/blue eye pencils, so no, probably not.  @Audrey C helped me with that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm waiting for in store as well, I think I might want one of the MSFS but I want to try them on first so that I won't buy something I hate or is only so-so.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm waiting for in store as well, I think I might want one of the MSFS but I want to try them on first so that I buy something I hate or is only so-so.


  Agreed!  Here's to making smarter purchasing choices!


----------



## sweetie (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Team!  I have done so good this year managing not to buy any cosmetics since the magnetic nudes collection, which I planned for.  I popped in the FOF board today and now I'm so tempted to buy the 2 blushes and the snapdragon lipstick!  Blushes and MSF's are my weakness but I already own both MSF's in that collection.   Please talk me off the ledge!  I know I don't need another blush and I'm sure I have something similar to them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Agreed!  Here's to making smarter purchasing choices!


  #TEAMLOWBUY!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

sweetie said:


> Hi Team! I have done so good this year managing not to buy any cosmetics since the magnetic nudes collection, which I planned for. I popped in the FOF board today and now I'm so tempted to buy the 2 blushes and the snapdragon lipstick! Blushes and MSF's are my weakness but I already own both MSF's in that collection. Please talk me off the ledge! I know I don't need another blush and I'm sure I have something similar to them.   Those shades look extremely old news to me, I'm sure you probably have something similar. Maybe pull out all of your colors that are similar and lay them all out in plain sight to see how many there are? I bet it's more than you think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 30, 2014)

I only picked up FoF items for a CP, and I didn't buy anything for me.  I think my resolve will hold mainly because swatches didn't spark my interest at all, and (in my mind) Heavenly Hybrid is a close dupe to Dish It Up, which I already own.  I also already have Stereo Rose and I know Perfect Topping won't work for me - had one BNIB and sold it.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 30, 2014)

sweetie said:


> Hi Team! I have done so good this year managing not to buy any cosmetics since the magnetic nudes collection, which I planned for. I popped in the FOF board today and now I'm so tempted to buy the 2 blushes and the snapdragon lipstick! Blushes and MSF's are my weakness but I already own both MSF's in that collection. Please talk me off the ledge! I know I don't need another blush and I'm sure I have something similar to them.


  I wanted to buy new blushes too, but I have sooo many blushes that I adore it would mean that those would get even less love.  Don't do it!!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 30, 2014)

I was a good girl!  Here's what I bought today...

  Mineralize concealer in NC30.  I have NC20 but it's too light to cover my under eye circles.  WHY don't they make NC25??  I got the NC30 to mix with my NC20.  I hate to have to do that.  boo  

  Perfect Topping MSF...  the one I have is smashed to bits and it gets everywhere when I use it.  I put it on today to make sure that I still love it and that I needed a replacement.  (anyone want the smashed up one?)

  Sassy Green fluidline... and that's it!!






  I feel good about this, but at the same time I feel a little sad not to be opening a box full of new pretty things lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I was a good girl!  Here's what I bought today...
> 
> Mineralize concealer in NC30.  I have NC20 but it's too light to cover my under eye circles.  WHY don't they make NC25??  I got the NC30 to mix with my NC20.  I hate to have to do that.  boo
> 
> ...


  Don't be sad!! You'll get to open a box with two of your top favorite pretty things from the collection. To me that's even better because you'll value them more than a whole bunch of stuff you ordered just because.. Congrats on being good!! It's a great feeling isn't it??


----------



## Debbs (Jan 30, 2014)

I keep alternating between looking on the Mac website and the FoF thread. I either hold my breath or inhale and exhale really deep.  Mac normally affects my finances now they are messing with my respiratory system. This is so much harder than I imagined but it can and will be done. We are a retailer's worse nightmare with our low buy resolutions.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 30, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I keep alternating between looking on the Mac website and the FoF thread. I either hold my breath or inhale and exhale really deep. Mac normally affects my finances now they are messing with my respiratory system. This is so much harder than I imagined but it can and will be done. We are a retailer's worse nightmare with our low buy resolutions.


You can do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, this collection does not seem very unique and there are plenty of repromotes. If you don't have it already, you probably have something similar.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Debbs* 


I keep alternating between looking on the Mac website and the FoF thread. I either hold my breath or inhale and exhale really deep. Mac normally affects my finances now they are messing with my respiratory system. This is so much harder than I imagined but it can and will be done. We are a *retailer's worse nightmare* with our low buy resolutions.

  Lol. I hope so! Our finances and respiratory systems, not to mention our peace of mind, is much more important than a retailer's profit margin.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Don't be sad!! You'll get to open a box with two of your top favorite pretty things from the collection. To me that's even better because you'll value them more than a whole bunch of stuff you ordered just because.. Congrats on being good!! It's a great feeling isn't it??


  Thank you!  It does feel good.  I'm slowly but surely getting the hang of this.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been wanting Perfect Topping for YEARS! It is the only thing I am buying from Fantasy of Flowers  YAY me!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
  Thank you!  It does feel good.  I'm slowly but surely getting the hang of this. 



Same here! The not purchasing is much harder for me than the purging. But I'm working on it. I'm already at 6 items of 12 for the entire year (!) but I already feel a lot more confident about my decision making process.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 30, 2014)

sweetie said:


> Hi Team!  I have done so good this year managing not to buy any cosmetics since the magnetic nudes collection, which I planned for.  I popped in the FOF board today and now I'm so tempted to buy the 2 blushes and the snapdragon lipstick!  Blushes and MSF's are my weakness but I already own both MSF's in that collection.   Please talk me off the ledge!  I know I don't need another blush and I'm sure I have something similar to them.


  Wait until Temptalia does her review, and then compare the FOF stuff with the dupe swatches she provides and narrow it down to the dupes you already own, if any. It's most effective when you place the dupe swatch you already have right against the featured item. That has discouraged a lot of buys for me when I see there is barely any difference with something I already own. For example, I have Nars Daydream blush, and it is so similar to many of the blushes being offered lately. I usually think that I like Daydream better. True for tons of lip products as well.  I saw Liba say in the FOF thread that she will bring possible dupes from her collection with her when she swatches at the counter. That sounds like a really good idea!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks guys for the tips! I know im not on low buy but u guys are willing to help out, soon i ll be able to get the brushes i need!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Thanks guys for the tips! I know im not on low buy but u guys are willing to help out, soon i ll be able to get the brushes i need!


  Yay for brushes! You don't have to be on a low buy to hang out with us.  I think one of the main things we're trying to create is an awareness of spending habits, and whatever you want to do with that awareness is up to you!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 30, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I keep alternating between looking on the Mac website and the FoF thread. I either hold my breath or inhale and exhale really deep. Mac normally affects my finances now they are messing with my respiratory system. This is so much harder than I imagined but it can and will be done. We are a retailer's worse nightmare with our low buy resolutions.


  i went on the site n stuck to my guns! i went STRAIGHT for the fluidlines and peeked in on the other stuff but honestly im happy that i only got 2 fluidlines becuz normally i would've gotten 2 fluidlines, 3 lipsticks, a blush or 2 n i dnt regret a thing. to be honest i really could've skipped the whole collection cuz lets be real...its nothing really grabbin or making u say I HAVE TO HAVE or MUST HAVE this. the swatches of the lipsticks are basically sheer (given the finish) n the rest is like eeeeh its aight. i dnt think ur missing anything 4 real, 4 real but it'll be in stores next week so if u still cravin go n swatch at the counters...i highly doubt it'll sell out as fast as lets say a riri collection. Plus u know they bout to hit us wit the spring collection between Feb/March-ish. 

  i think we get caught up in the hype of the "new-ness" of the collections even tho we know we got somethin similar or maybe even an exact dupe but we crave into the hype trickin ourselves its something we NEEEED n then just to be apart of the cool group to say we have it n get it so we dnt feel left out. at least thats how it was for me. Im tryin to go on more vacays n take random, spontaneous trips here n there. i cant do that when i indulge in every single mac collection that comes out 2-3 times a month n then like i keep tellin myself...i dnt even wear it for months later IF that. im so over the hype and LE's that come back again to become repromotes or permanent even. i have a goal to save 5k by the end of the summer yall...this low buy challenge keeps me sane. YES its hard but lets be real...in 2 months that FOF thread will not be jumpin becuz we'll be on to the next "big" thing or collection. im gonna challenge myself even more and NOT buy makeup period in Feb!! EEEEEK!!! i think i can, i think i can, i think i can....


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm SO done with Ulta =.= I did one order over 50$ for different hair brush since they were sold out of the one I wanted and they restocked it the very next day so I placed second order.. Now my first order finally shipped but they said they are out of stock of brush cleaner and the nail polish that I really wanted so they canceled that part, so I will end with two boar bristle hair brushes without proper cleaner... Even though both items are in stock on their website =.=. So will need to spend again 50+ to get free shipping, ugh. Never shopping with them again after this.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

@KiKi Kontour You can do it!! Just keep that positive self-talk going!


  I'm officially on a NO-BUY from right this second through February and March. No makeup until April collections!

  It needs to happen.. or I'll have no spaces left if something truly "must have" comes out later in the year. If anyone sees me contemplating things in other threads before then please bring me back to reality!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I'm SO done with Ulta =.= I did one order over 50$ for different hair brush since they were sold out of the one I wanted and they restocked it the very next day so I placed second order.. Now my first order finally shipped but they said they are out of stock of brush cleaner and the nail polish that I really wanted so they canceled that part, so I will end with two boar bristle hair brushes without proper cleaner... Even though both items are in stock on their website =.=. So will need to spend again 50+ to get free shipping, ugh. Never shopping with them again after this.


  I would call their cs number and explain the situation.  Maybe they will help you out with a free shipping code or something.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @KiKi Kontour You can do it!! Just keep that positive self-talk going!
> 
> 
> I'm officially on a NO-BUY from right this second through February and March. No makeup until April collections!
> ...


  hell i might not be buying shyt between now n May cuz im tryin to go to bahamas in april lol. im pretty much payin for 3 vacay's at once...my drag cruise in Nov, Bahamas in April and Disney cruise for Sept!!! ooooh chile!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 **looks at stripper pole**


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> make sure u find me n tag me or something...so i can see how it looks across ur skin tone. im just curious as to how it looks on WOC's.
> 
> hell i might not be buying shyt between now n May cuz im tryin to go to bahamas in april lol. im pretty much payin for 3 vacay's at once...my drag cruise in Nov, Bahamas in April and Disney cruise for Sept!!! ooooh chile!!!
> 
> ...


Vacations are much better than new makeup, especially once you already have a stash built up! Keep your travel brochures somewhere visible so you have a constant reminder for yourself hehe.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I would call their cs number and explain the situation.  Maybe they will help you out with a free shipping code or something.


thanks, good idea, didn't think of that  I noticed they send me another 20% off code which is good until sunday so I will see what they cancel from my second order and then place third order for canceled items heh


----------



## Elba (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm so glad this thread exists! I was considering getting perfect topping, but someone here mentioned it was similar to lightscapade, which I own, but don't use all that much. Even if they are subtly different, no one will ever notice the difference on my face. So I'm totally skipping FoF, yay!  Last time I posted, i posted a picture of all my blushes and highlighters. I thought I was pretty happy with my collection and that I couldn't let go of anything, that I loved all my stuff. Well, somehow I kept thinking about it, and I realized that I have plenty of stuff that is very similar. For example, I have Lightscapade MSF, Too Chic BP and Kanebo Silky Highlighting Powder. They are all champagne colored highlighters. When swatched heavily, I can see subtle differences, but honestly, I only wear a light wash on my face. So in theory, I should just keep one and swap/sell the other two. In reality, I have a hard time letting go... I think I could part with Too Chic, since it's the least special to me. Any suggestions?    And then all this talk here about pinkish highlighters made me realize I have way too much of those too... I have the infamous Dior  Rose Diamond, BB Rose Shimmer Brick and MAC Blonde. I think the one I like the least is Blonde. But it looks so pretty in the pan! I think I will try to wear them all over the next few days and them decide which one(s) to keep.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Elba said:


> Rose Diamond, BB Rose Shimmer Brick and MAC Blonde. I think the one I like the least is Blonde. But it looks so pretty in the pan! *I think I will try to wear them all over the next few days and them decide which one(s) to keep.*


  I think this is the best method. Is there a finish you like less than others? Maybe try wearing a different one on each cheek (if they look similar enough that people won't notice) and see which one wears the worst? Then maybe put the least favorites away for a while and if you don't think to reach for them, pass them on?


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Elba* 



I'm so glad this thread exists! I was considering getting perfect topping, but someone here mentioned it was similar to lightscapade, which I own, but don't use all that much. Even if they are subtly different, no one will ever notice the difference on my face. So I'm totally skipping FoF, yay!

Last time I posted, i posted a picture of all my blushes and highlighters. I thought I was pretty happy with my collection and that I couldn't let go of anything, that I loved all my stuff. Well, somehow I kept thinking about it, and I realized that I have plenty of stuff that is very similar. For example, I have Lightscapade MSF, Too Chic BP and Kanebo Silky Highlighting Powder. They are all champagne colored highlighters. When swatched heavily, I can see subtle differences, but honestly, I only wear a light wash on my face. So in theory, I should just keep one and swap/sell the other two. In reality, I have a hard time letting go... I think I could part with Too Chic, since it's the least special to me. Any suggestions?


And then all this talk here about pinkish highlighters made me realize I have way too much of those too... I have the infamous Dior
Rose Diamond, BB Rose Shimmer Brick and MAC Blonde. I think the one I like the least is Blonde. But it looks so pretty in the pan! I think I will try to wear them all over the next few days and them decide which one(s) to keep.


  this is what i am trying to do with my purge, often things look different in the pan but similar on the eyes/face. I want a stash that is dupe free if i can get there.  Slightly concerned that I only have 7 slots left out of my 12, but I think I can do this as I don't think I have that many gaps in my stash anymore.  Really wish my new muji storage would hurry up, its not been dispatched yet :-(


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I'm SO done with Ulta =.= I did one order over 50$ for different hair brush since they were sold out of the one I wanted and they restocked it the very next day so I placed second order.. Now my first order finally shipped but they said they are out of stock of brush cleaner and the nail polish that I really wanted so they canceled that part, so I will end with two boar bristle hair brushes without proper cleaner... Even though both items are in stock on their website =.=. So will need to spend again 50+ to get free shipping, ugh. Never shopping with them again after this.


  That sounds awful! I don't order from them much,  but the last time I did, it took 10 days or so to get to me!   If you're interested, I have a 20% off code that should be transferable to anyone.   I wouldn't offer except it sounds like you're going to make one last order either way!  EDIT: Ooh it expires 2/1 EDIT 2: Ahh never mind I see you have one lol


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> EDIT: Ooh it expires 2/1


thanks, they sent me the same 20% code(until 2nd) so waiting if they cancel anything from my second order


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 30, 2014)

i saw the code guys....     i saw the code for overnight and i went back. like an addict.   and i got three more items even though i had already gotten my three that i had compromised in getting.    to my defense: ..................................  NO THERE ISNT. i have no excuse. and i came back right away here to shame myself lmfao.   actually: im going away to Punta cana next week.. and ill be wearing light colors and etc etc... so maybe that? oh man...


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> actually: im going away to Punta cana next week.. and ill be wearing light colors and etc etc... so maybe that? oh man...


Maybe you can cut some items from your wishlist from upcoming collections to make up for it? Or perhaps spend less when you're at Punta Cana?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> actually: im going away to Punta cana next week.. and ill be wearing light colors and etc etc... so maybe that? oh man...


There's still time to cancel.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I noticed you put that it was a total impulse buy.. I think you could safely cancel and do without them!


----------



## sweetie (Jan 30, 2014)

It's so amazing how walking away from the forums or the website for a bit and getting out of 'the moment' changes what you think you need.  I feel much less anxious.  It's funny because I looked at the FOF color story when it came out and decided then that it was an easy pass, but here I am on launch day twiching like crack head over some blush!  Your mind plays tricks on you!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 30, 2014)

It's so hard to resist offers and discounts isn't it?? Whenever I see an offer I run to have a look, thankfully now I've been resisting most, but sometimes it's hard when you have 20-25% off!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 30, 2014)

i called to cancel and its apaprently too late..  they were being pissy on the phone cause apaprently theres a lot of us regretting stuff and calluing back....  i did want the phlox but at the same time i just got a lime crime eyeliner in purple that i LOVE already.. so its more like extra stuff i did not need.   the PT well.. lightscapade was similar according to swatches but my skin color fluctuates so much i go tan fast in the summer (ty latina genetics) i go pale in the winter (ty german italian genetics) so ill see.. plus i can see myself being able to sell them back if after i swatch them i dont like them. theyre LE so i can easily get them off my hands and make my money back  the hybrid lippy... that was an impulse buy. i did not need another pink lippy.     i still went lower than my usual: buy all the collection IMPULSE... i got 6 items when i inteded to buy 3. it was better than when i go to the store and get conviced so im taking matters serious now and commiting to:   -NOT GO TO THE STORE TO SWATCH AND LOOK (IE GET CONVICED ON MORE CRAP) -NOT GO ONLINE AGAIN TO LOOK -NOT GETTING ANYTHING FOR MY TRIP : I HAVE PLENTY OF SUMMER CLOTHES I CAN WEAR AND LETS BE HONEST, SUMMER IN NEW YORK IS 2 MONTHS OF SCORCHING HEAT.. so my summer clothes are moslty unworn.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 30, 2014)

sweetie said:


> It's so amazing how walking away from the forums or the website for a bit and getting out of 'the moment' changes what you think you need. I feel much less anxious. It's funny because I looked at the FOF color story when it came out and decided then that it was an easy pass, but here I am on launch day twiching like crack head over some blush! Your mind plays tricks on you!


  I think staying away from the forums is one of the key things, and if you really want to be serious stay away from blogs and Youtube and promotional emails and such. I have found that if I unsubscribe from a collection thread the whole collection seems to disappear in my mind. As I'm not near ANY counters of any sort, I never feel the temptation!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> -NOT GETTING ANYTHING FOR MY TRIP : I HAVE PLENTY OF SUMMER CLOTHES I CAN WEAR AND LETS BE HONEST, SUMMER IN NEW YORK IS 2 MONTHS OF SCORCHING HEAT.. so my summer clothes are moslty unworn.


  my downfall is going back to the FOF thread. I see what everyone else buys and I think well maybe i should get it. I think i'm more on a "practical buy" than a "low buy" because If i just get items i actually will use than i'm happy. If i limit myself, i will break it easily because there is something about breaking the rules that makes it even more intriguing lol.
  i purchased the PT as I had planned and i'm going to see what color it leans on me than i will decide on one other highlighter either the amber or rose. I'd prefer rose but I don't know if PT leans pink or beige. i'm reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly tempted to get 1 lipstick but I counted my high end lipsticks and i'm up to 65 when I thought i had 50. sickening (for me as i don't go out often or work, stay at home mommy). i'm going to go through my stuff tonight and get rid of some. even if i give them away for free it's more room for new colors that I would wear.

  is there a makeup collection thread? i'm really curious to as to what everyone has in theirs. I have a lot of lipsticks and palettes but other than that i don't have much. gonna count up my stuff tonight for curiosity. if anyone is willing to share what they have here or in pm i'd be curious to find out. XX lipsticks, XX glosses, XX blushes etc maybe typing it all out will prevent some of you from buying more, works for me lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 30, 2014)

i found a drawer with 15 more lipsticks


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i found a drawer with 15 more lipsticks


xDD


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> my downfall is going back to the FOF thread. I see what everyone else buys and I think well maybe i should get it. I think i'm more on a "practical buy" than a "low buy" because If i just get items i actually will use than i'm happy. If i limit myself, i will break it easily because there is something about breaking the rules that makes it even more intriguing lol.
> i purchased the PT as I had planned and i'm going to see what color it leans on me than i will decide on one other highlighter either the amber or rose. I'd prefer rose but I don't know if PT leans pink or beige. i'm reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly tempted to get 1 lipstick but I counted my high end lipsticks and i'm up to 85 when I thought i had 50. sickening (for me as i don't go out often or work, stay at home mommy). i'm going to go through my stuff tonight and get rid of some. even if i give them away for free it's more room for new colors that I would wear.
> 
> is there a makeup collection thread? i'm really curious to as to what everyone has in theirs. I have a lot of lipsticks and palettes but other than that i don't have much. gonna count up my stuff tonight for curiosity. if anyone is willing to share what they have here or in pm i'd be curious to find out. XX lipsticks, XX glosses, XX blushes etc maybe typing it all out will prevent some of you from buying more, works for me lol


People were posting some of their numbers and pics throughout this thread


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

So many people are going back for second and third orders.. makes me flash back to when I did that last year. The things I got with my first order I still love and use. The others? Nope nope nope. I swear watching collections launch is like watching drug addicts scramble for more and more hits.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Jan 30, 2014)

I did extremely well and only bought heavenly hybrid lipstick. I'm so proud of myself but what worries me is how I'm going to handle being in store next week and being sucked into buying things I have no business buying.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

I've so far managed to stick to my resolve and haven't ordered a single thing from FOF. I did place an order, but it was for brush cleaner and Frankly Scarlet blush.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 30, 2014)

I only purchased Stereo Rose from FofF since I don't own any MSFs other than the natural ones.  Surprisingly I ordered none of the lippies, they all look dupeable to me.  I'm pleased with myself!  I wanted Sassy Moss but I know I'm never gonna get good use out of that fluidline, so I didn't bother.  If I still feel like I MUST have it, I'll go check it out when it's released in store.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've so far managed to stick to my resolve and haven't ordered a single thing from FOF. I did place an order, but it was for brush cleaner and Frankly Scarlet blush.


Same. I did have a moment of panic this morning, but held strong and haven't ordered anything yet! Seriously impressed with myself....haha.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

*sigh* half of my yesstyle order was canceled because items never arrived from suppliers..money saved. Then I saw 10$ victoria's secret coupon, but it didn't work on clearance..more money saved. There is a conspiracy this year again me shopping sales lol I guess that's good for my low-buy resolution, 4 partially-canceled orders and it's only january >.< And not enough swatches for mac so skipping that as well lol


----------



## lyseD (Jan 30, 2014)

Off topic but can anyone recommend a good liner to go with Kinda Sexy lipstick?

  Thank you.


----------



## hippychic823 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm new to Spektra but I mostly lurk and rarely post. But, I'm on a self imposed low buy and I was sooooo proud of myself for not getting anything from FOF....untiiillllll...I saw that Heavenly Hybrid was sold out and that was really the ONLY thing I wanted from FOF since I wanna splurge on Playland. Buuuuttt, I am seriously having major skippers remorse. I'm considering stalking Nordies or Macys website when they get the collection up (luckily for me I live in the middle of nowhere and have no MAC store or MAC counter near by or I'd reallllly be in trouble, hehe). My question for #teamlowbuy is: have any of you guys had skippers remorse from sticking to your low buy resolutions? And, if so, how do you deal with it?? I'm trying hard to be good but I'm gonna cave, lol......


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 30, 2014)

lol hippychic I was coming on here to ask pretty much the same thing! I have been looking at the Becca Rose Gold highlighter.  I know it's supposed to be LE, so I feel like I need to pounce now since it has been out for a while.  It looks gorgeous in reviews.  What to do what to do


----------



## hippychic823 (Jan 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> lol hippychic I was coming on here to ask pretty much the same thing! I have been looking at the Becca Rose Gold highlighter.  I know it's supposed to be LE, so I feel like I need to pounce now since it has been out for a while.  It looks gorgeous in reviews.  What to do what to do


----------



## hippychic823 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeeees girl!!! The struggle is real!!! Lol...I'm not sure how to deal with skippers remorse cause I usually hurry up and buy before I can even think about it. But, trying to be good....trying.....


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 30, 2014)

lol.... i have skippers remorse (imagine that) over some of the magnetic nude stuff that i didnt get.. but i cure it with going through my stash and realizing it have stuff that looks like it...   i keep braking my promises i make to myself so after i saw the mayhem that i became today (i monstered out and did 2 orders) im going to stick to the rule of 2 items per collection and only if theyre limmited edition and something i absolutely do not have.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> i keep braking my promises i make to myself so after i saw the mayhem that i became today (i monstered out and did 2 orders) im going to stick to the rule of 2 items per collection and only if theyre limmited edition and something i absolutely do not have.


  I feel the same about MN, I've completely skipped but I still keep going back and putting the MSFs in my Nordies cart because I keep seeing girls talk about how pretty they are. I have adored, why do I need MA or FP? Do I really need more peachy highlighters? Probably not. Now if only I can have that sense when it comes to purple lippies and peachy blushes. lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 30, 2014)

dunno about you guys but i'm gunna try stay out of the collection threads more.
  i'll sign up so i can find out the collection story, but then i think i'll unsubscribe once i've found out the info,
  cause it gets a bit manic in some of them!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm still kicking my ass for not buying the Bare My Soul eyeshadow palette from the Temperature Rising collection when I had the chance. It's been months and I haven't been able to track it down for a decent price. Some people want an even higher price than standard retail price and - on top of that - they used the palette! There's no way in hell I'm paying 50€ for a used palette that's 42€ in retail. Hell, no. So I'm still trying to find one for a decent price. It's nice to see how I'm still not over this palette after all these months and various collections that have come out since then. It's a sign for me that - if I can get my hands on it - I will definitely love and use it.

  Anyway - I am finally selling my stuff! I've been really lucky because so far I've sold three eyeshadows and one blush. This money either goes into the quad or I'm gonna put it away for my big shopping trip in March. We'll see.

  I'm gonna skip Viva Glam RiRi next month (hopefully - because the gloss looks like an amazing strawberry red) and only buy Perfect Topping from the FoF in March.





to all the new ladies here! Good luck on your low-buy journey! It will be tough but worth it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 30, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I keep alternating between looking on the Mac website and the FoF thread. I either hold my breath or inhale and exhale really deep.  Mac normally affects my finances now they are messing with my respiratory system. This is so much harder than I imagined but it can and will be done. We are a retailer's worse nightmare with our low buy resolutions.


  You can do it, Debbs! Just close the browser and walk away. I didn't even go on the site, lest I tempt myself. I'm going into the store to swatch Naked Bud and the MSFs. I'm debating even doing that because I want stuff from Lime Crime. Badly. I think I'm willing to leave FoF alone completely if I can get stuff from Lime Crime.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> dunno about you guys but i'm gunna try stay out of the collection threads more.
> i'll sign up so i can find out the collection story, but then i think i'll unsubscribe once i've found out the info,
> cause it gets a bit manic in some of them!


It does get manic. Here's a partial explanation for why: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-purchase_rationalization

  Briefly, people are more likely to overlook or ignore faults in their purchases if they were expensive or LE/impulse and instead tend to hype them up to themselves and everyone else. So even after release, as people receive their products, they justify to themselves (and others) that it was completely worth what they paid for it in order to protect themselves from the feeling of poor judgment. Being on a collections thread *after *products start rolling in is even more dangerous than before IMO because purchases have been made and now have to be justified.

  Hope someone found that interesting!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It does get manic. Here's a partial explanation for why: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-purchase_rationalization
> 
> Briefly, people are more likely to overlook or ignore faults in their purchases if they were expensive or LE/impulse and instead tend to hype them up to themselves and everyone else. So even after release, as people receive their products, they justify to themselves (and others) that it was completely worth what they paid for it in order to protect themselves from the feeling of poor judgment. Being on a collections thread *after *products start rolling in is even more dangerous than before IMO because purchases have been made and now have to be justified.
> 
> Hope someone found that interesting!


  yeah totally, dont wana be too down on anyone but i'd be cringing if i tried justifying my purchases.
  there's really no need for me to be on the threads after i've found out the colour story;
  as im in england the collections rarely release at the same time as US, so it's not like i need to 'stalk', the releases over here are pretty smooth usually, i've always got what i wanted at launch.
  i can just google swatches just before i anticipate the collections will release here, im fed up of obsessing over something for months, you know?


----------



## Debbs (Jan 30, 2014)

@ Ajigglin, I won't be tempted anymore as I really did some insane stuff earlier that will take some time to justify and balance out. I don't plan to visit any counters etc until way in the middle to the end of Feb. I have all my basic staples, a few recent luxury purchases  ( TF Wicked plus the cheek brush and Lavender Lust quad, YSL and Armani lipglosses etc), some older  Mac stuff I really chased down and overpaid for. Tons on blog sales everywhere to fill the void of not getting all the stuff that I truly wanted. If I add it all up I will be in a straight jacket so I don't have a choice but e to curb my appetite for a bit. UNLESS  its for something I am looking for only then will I budge. I have spent several collections worth of money in a really short time span so I am putting myself on the bench.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> lol hippychic I was coming on here to ask pretty much the same thing! I have been looking at the Becca Rose Gold highlighter. I know it's supposed to be LE, so I feel like I need to pounce now since it has been out for a while. It looks gorgeous in reviews. What to do what to do


  I personally have a lot more regret for the things I *did *purchase than the things I didn't. And even those that I did regret skipping, for example the Hourglass palette.. I'm SURE it won't be the last of it's kind. In fact, there will probably be something similar or even better within the next year or two.

  For example, how many times has Stereo Rose been repromoted now? And what's so special about it?
  Try and separate the hype for the *product *with the fancy name, reputation, packaging (oooo the limited edition, highly coveted, everyone-has-to-have-it _*Stereo Rose*_






) and its *use* ( a coral blush/highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).. It's just a blush/highlighter.. There have been others, and there will be others in the future.. probably in better colors and formulas. Are you buying it for the status, or are you buying it for its intended use (ex. to make your cheeks a different color and/or texture)? Just to be clear, I have no problem with buying for status but make sure you know if that's your real reason!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> i saw the code guys....     i saw the code for overnight and i went back. like an addict.   and i got three more items even though i had already gotten my three that i had compromised in getting.    to my defense: ..................................  NO THERE ISNT. i have no excuse. and i came back right away here to shame myself lmfao.   actually: im going away to Punta cana next week.. and ill be wearing light colors and etc etc... so maybe that? oh man...


  Go and pick your switch from the tree! Maybe you can return them?


----------



## lyseD (Jan 30, 2014)

Went to the FoF thread -- wow those women (and men) got me wanting things I don't even want!

  I'm going  to the counter next Thursday for the CC and I will look at the FoF but I am relieved I didn't go online today and order a bunch of stuff I don't need.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I personally have a lot more regret for the things I *did *purchase than the things I didn't. And even those that I did regret skipping, for example the Hourglass palette.. I'm SURE it won't be the last of it's kind. In fact, there will probably be something similar or even better within the next year or two.
> 
> For example, how many times has Stereo Rose been repromoted now? And what's so special about it?
> Try and separate the hype for the *product *with the fancy name, reputation, packaging (oooo the limited edition, highly coveted, everyone-has-to-have-it _*Stereo Rose*_
> ...


Same! I regretted skipping LM artist's palette, but there was one the year before as well, so I'm sure she will make one this year too and I will just get that one (at least if will be one year younger so ont get old so fast, and I can love my naked3 this year lol). I don't regret skipping ambient palette, those colors wouldnt work with me, I'm too fair and cool toned xD But if this year Hourglass makes blush/powder palette, I think I will be all over it > Or if they make again mini-lipgloss set, hmmhmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm kinda bummed about carrie's opi LE polishes selling out, but I can find something similar later and I definitelly wont pay inflated ebay prices lol Would instead rather get deborah lippmann, she has awesome glitters, though pricey, so I try to save with other brands if possible~


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Went to the FoF thread -- wow those women (and men) got me wanting things I don't even want!
> 
> I'm going  to the counter next Thursday for the CC and I will look at the FoF but I am relieved I didn't go online today and order a bunch of stuff I don't need.


  You and me both! I keep peeking in for swatches and actually went on the MAC site and started putting things in my cart! I didn't check out (thankfully) but I was close!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Went to the FoF thread -- wow those women (and men) got me wanting things I don't even want!
> 
> I'm going  to the counter next Thursday for the CC and I will look at the FoF but I am relieved I didn't go online today and order a bunch of stuff I don't need.


Stay strong!! I know the temptation to want extra from looking at people's lists can be overwhelming. When I saw people purchasing several backups of a color I was like.. "They must KNOW something that I don't.. maybe they've seen the color and it's absolutely amazing.. I have to have it!" Um.. no! I do not! Maybe they'll regret all 3 they purchased. How would I know? And if they did, would they post about it? I don't know that either.

  Better to stick with YOUR intuition on what you liked rather than what other people are doing. You're the one that has to buy it and live with it!

  Be careful at counters too.. sometimes when other ladies are all excited it makes me want to get extra there. Try to go with a list, and maybe earplugs and blinders!! Lol.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Stay strong!! I know the temptation to want extra from looking at people's lists can be overwhelming. When I saw people purchasing several backups of a color I was like.. "They must KNOW something that I don't.. maybe they've seen the color and it's absolutely amazing.. I have to have it!" Um.. no! I do not! Maybe they'll regret all 3 they purchased. How would I know? And if they did, would they post about it? I don't know that either.
> 
> Better to stick with YOUR intuition on what you liked rather than what other people are doing. You're the one that has to buy it and live with it!
> 
> Be careful at counters too.. sometimes when other ladies are all excited it makes me want to get extra there. Try to go with a list, and maybe earplugs and blinders!! Lol.


Why would anybody need several backups? lol xD

  edit: I think I get it. One lipstick for work, one to purse, one to bathroom and one if any of them get lost lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Why would anybody need several backups? lol xD


I have NO idea.. lol. And it's most likely not the people who have like 3 lipsticks and use them up.. it's the ones with drawers full already and separate drawers for backups. To each their own, but that would drive me nuts.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Stay strong!! I know the temptation to want extra from looking at people's lists can be overwhelming. When I saw people purchasing several backups of a color I was like.. "They must KNOW something that I don't.. maybe they've seen the color and it's absolutely amazing.. I have to have it!" Um.. no! I do not! Maybe they'll regret all 3 they purchased. How would I know? And if they did, would they post about it? I don't know that either.
> 
> Better to stick with YOUR intuition on what you liked rather than what other people are doing. You're the one that has to buy it and live with it!
> 
> Be careful at counters too.. sometimes when other ladies are all excited it makes me want to get extra there. Try to go with a list, and maybe earplugs and blinders!! Lol.


  I don't get buying backups just in case. It may be a pretty colour, but it might suck or not work on you once you get it and now you're stuck with 54609809898 of them. Then all you can do is either return them so they get trashed which stinks because it's trashed product that someone else could of bought or you can sell it on eBay for a gazillion dollars.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 30, 2014)

In addition to my personal low buy terms, i'm not backing anything up.
  if im low on an item and i genuinely feel like im going to want to repurchase it rather than try something new, thats fine,
  but in being taking my beauty passion online, getting the wealth of information about new innovations and releases, there's so much to try, so im sure id rather give some other things a go.

  atm i have back ups of: mac apres chic l/s, mac nude rose l/s, mac lightful moisturiser, liz earle skin tint and several elf items.
  so not so many, and im glad ive nipped the back up frenzy feeling in the bud quickly!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't get buying backups just in case. It may be a pretty colour, but it might suck or not work on you once you get it and now you're stuck with 54609809898 of them. Then all you can do is either return them so they get trashed which stinks because it's trashed product that someone else could of bought or you can sell it on eBay for a gazillion dollars.


  Even if you do like it.. wouldn't you get unbearably bored going through 3 tubes of the exact same lipstick?? Not to mention using up one if you put it on 3 times a day would take 3-6 months.. So by the time you got to the backups they'd be years old anyway and could have gone bad. And there's probably better ones that you've missed out on. Or you bought the new ones too and everything just goes to waste.. lol. I could never.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> In addition to my personal low buy terms, i'm not backing anything up.
> if im low on an item and i genuinely feel like im going to want to repurchase it rather than try something new, thats fine,
> but in being taking my beauty passion online, getting the wealth of information about new innovations and releases, there's so much to try, so im sure id rather give some other things a go.
> 
> ...


Right now I have the following backups: MAC MSFN, P+P highlighter in Radiant Rose, brow pencil, mascara.. that's it. ALL of these are staples that I will finish and use the same thing again. I backed up a lipstick once.. never again. I ended up not liking the color after a few months and then had most of a full lipstick and a BNIB backup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad I learned my lesson with backups early on.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel the same about MN, I've completely skipped but I still keep going back and putting the MSFs in my Nordies cart because I keep seeing girls talk about how pretty they are. I have adored, why do I need MA or FP? Do I really need more peachy highlighters? Probably not. Now if only I can have that sense when it comes to purple lippies and peachy blushes. lol


Tis true, but I LOVE my FP a whole lot more than my Adored. In fact, I almost never wear Adored because it is too light/ashy for me, but FP is gorgeous on the cheeks with a little blush. You are doing fantastic on your low buy Naomi, but I have to say that I would seriously consider FP before the chance is gone and it is a zillion dollars on ebay!

  I don't mean to enable at all. I just know that it is one of my favorite things and completely different than Adored. Do you need it? Probably not, but I love love love it, and considering I am on a serious low-buy / no-buy at the moment, I am especially glad that I have it. I wish you could try it on in person and see for yourself!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel the same about MN, I've completely skipped but I still keep going back and putting the MSFs in my Nordies cart because I keep seeing girls talk about how pretty they are. I have adored, why do I need MA or FP? Do I really need more peachy highlighters? Probably not. Now if only I can have that sense when it comes to purple lippies and peachy blushes. lol


Honestly, majority of makeup is pretty lol Question is whether you don't already have some similar product, if you are loving what you already have, if you can't achieve similar look with a blush and highlighter on top (love the new hourglass blushes *cough*). If you are not happy with what you have, it's time to get rid of it and find something you will really love =)


----------



## User38 (Jan 30, 2014)

^ so, if you are a heroin addict, just get hooked on methadone?  

  there is no solution if we don't really see the underlying problem.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 30, 2014)

Almost all of the lipsticks from FOF are sold out on the Canadian website, along with the Azalea blush. Frankly, I am happy since I didn't, and no longer can order! Yay for that!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Tis true, but I LOVE my FP a whole lot more than my Adored. In fact, I almost never wear Adored because it is too light/ashy for me, but FP is gorgeous on the cheeks with a little blush. You are doing fantastic on your low buy Naomi, but I have to say that I would seriously consider FP before the chance is gone and it is a zillion dollars on ebay!
> 
> I don't mean to enable at all. I just know that it is one of my favorite things and completely different than Adored. Do you need it? Probably not, but I love love love it, and considering I am on a serious low-buy / no-buy at the moment, I am especially glad that I have it. I wish you could try it on in person and see for yourself!


  I think my Nordies still had the display up with testers even though they are sold out of the actual collection. I might see about trying them on the next time I'm there if they're still out. I think the actual MAC store still had a few the other day too. I love peachy things so it's been really hard to not get MA and FP. REALLY hard.


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I think I've talked myself out of buying anything from FoF, anything I was considering is too similar to what I have.    I did pick up a UD Beauty Balm (travel size) because I've wanted to try it for a while, and had a 20% off offer from Ulta.  For the month (since I doubt I will buy anything tomorrow) it was a Revlon l/g, 2  Maybelline mascaras, and the UD BB. Not too bad at all.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think my Nordies still had the display up with testers even though they are sold out of the actual collection. I might see about trying them on the next time I'm there if they're still out. I think the actual MAC store still had a few the other day too. I love peachy things so it's been really hard to not get MA and FP. REALLY hard.


Well then you are doing excellent! Bravo!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Well then you are doing excellent! Bravo!


Thanks!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 30, 2014)

I didn't order anything from FoF. I didn't scan the thread, I didn't look at it online at MAC. If you're serious about not buying, then don't head to the places most likely to make you buy. It's like an alcoholic trying to stop drinking yet hanging out in bars. 

  We can do this, but it's important to understand our triggers and avoid them. Unsubscribe - to collection threads, to mailing lists, to feeds. You'll never miss what you barely know about.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 30, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Welcome to team low buy!!
> 
> Yay!!!  What did you get???
> 
> ...


  I got Snapdragon (a last min choice when I decided to skip the pigment on my original list), PT MSF, PP Blush! 3 item max was a success!
  What about you? Did you grab anything?



*And a HUGE "THANK YOU" to all my Specktra "Low Buy" Teammates for giving me high-fives for my 1st big 2014 accomplishment! *




*  I couldn't have done it without every single one of you!!  *


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Almost all of the lipsticks from FOF are sold out on the Canadian website, along with the Azalea blush. Frankly, I am happy since I didn't, and no longer can order! Yay for that!


  I didn't order anything from FOF either. I may check out PT and the lipsticks at the counter but right now the lipsticks don't look all that special, and I'm unconvinced PT is all that, either. Plus, I did buy Huggables so better to think I chose to buy from that collection instead.  Not tempted by the hourglass blushes either. They all look the same to me, so I figure I could easily dupe them with the ambient powders I already have over any similar colour blush.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 30, 2014)

all I got from FOF was PT as planned. Actually I had a list of 2 other items but talked myself out of them. i'm glad snapdragon sold out because i kept getting tempted to buy it. i want to want something so bad that I have to lug 2 babies to the mall to get. that's when I know it's worth it.

  i also went through my collection and realized, it's not bad as some of the ladies in the other forums. my first thought was.. YAY I CAN BUY MORE!!!! but i won't though lol. I counted my lipsticks wrong as my 5 year old helped apparently he kept moving the same pile back and I have 68 high end lipsticks and 39 of those are MAC.. i wear maybe 3. I also realized I have 19 MAC lipglasses WHY!!!!!!! all sitting there getting goopy and old as I don't like lipgloss ughhh I was surprised I only have 4 MAC quads, 5 MES and 18 MAC blushes/pearlmattes/MSF. that's about it besides the 10 BNIB stuff i have. I have tons of other brands but I guess I didn't buy too much MAC. I'm still preparing my list to swap but I have quite a few i'd love to see gone as the color just didn't work on me or i didn't like it in person.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 30, 2014)

I took rose lily out of my cart and this is what it says, made me giggle.

  You are $1 away from receiving free standard shipping!
  Your cart is currently empty.

  LOL


----------



## SweetDreams (Jan 30, 2014)

i ordered 4 items today. not bad. so far this year i've bought riri vvg lipglass and lipstick, snapdragon, heavenly hybrid, naked bud, and stereo rose.

  so that's 6 items for january and a no buy for feb. so for 28 days im living vicariously through everyone lol.


----------



## kanne (Jan 30, 2014)

My Sigma brushes finally arrived - they are super soft, definitely comparable in quality to my MAC brushes. I don't think I could justify buying MAC brushes after this (particularly with the giant price increase in Australia) when these are so lovely! The only downside is that it took 2 weeks to arrive! Oh well.

  Thanks for everyone's recommendations, I think I will just skip Stereo Rose and grab Luster instead - you can never go wrong with NARS.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

*sigh* my willpower is very weak when it comes to good freebie deals.. even though I don't need the freebie at all  I was able to resist one whole week though. At least I resisted buying more makeup(since most hourglass blushes are sold out *hah*) and just got Clarisonic brush head(which I will need in six months >.<)
  BUT I decided I'm not doing third ulta order, skipped on carrie's glitter polish and bought hair brush cleaner on amazon for just 5$ >
  AND I will unsubscribe from Ulta!!! no more temptation!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 30, 2014)

Still thinking about Heavenly Hybrid from FoF, but I want to see swatches first. I'm also returning three of the new Hourglass blushes since they didn't work for me. Feeling pretty good so far!


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 31, 2014)

Woot finally caught up, my boyfriend came to Japan I got to see him for 3 wks and it was really good time for us that I didn't pay any attention to launches or collections that I missed out if FOF but to be honest I wasn't really anticipating anything from it, and the thread is so long now that I refuse to catchup. I was debating perfect topping but it doesn't really catch my eye, I know last release it was a dud because of the change in marveling or veining. So debating whether I really want it but I know I don't really like the looks of Msfs and I Abe tons of really pretty recent high end highlights like hourglass Dior and Chanel especially Kevin Aucoin. I really need to get my but to inventory my makeup. I told myself that after I got my original beauty box I would stuff and purge what didn't fit, turns out those things hold then I thought cuz I have 3 two Muji drawers and more other Muji drawers and i still have more room for more but I'm not going to get more but just keep it roomy. I like the OBB for the size but the Muji aryclic is so much better quality, debating whether to sell mine or use tem for storage I have a Muji store near me so it won't matter to me to get rid of them any ideas?


----------



## princessjest (Jan 31, 2014)

OK Lowbuyers, It's test time today. I have to go to MAC to buy a friend a gift voucher for her Birthday present. FoF hasn't launched here yet so there will be nothing new in store. I just need to buy my gift voucher and get out! Do they sell horse Blinkers for humans?


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *princessjest* 



OK Lowbuyers, It's test time today. I have to go to MAC to buy a friend a gift voucher for her Birthday present. FoF hasn't launched here yet so there will be nothing new in store. I just need to buy my gift voucher and get out! Do they sell horse Blinkers for humans?


  Go straight to the till point...do not stop will you pass go! No stopping to look at products, no swatching, if there is a que just stand in it and advert your eyes! You already worked out you don't want anything so don't put your self in temptations way by looking! Good luck!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

Kaori said:


> *sigh* my willpower is very weak when it comes to good freebie deals.. even though I don't need the freebie at all  I was able to resist one whole week though. At least I resisted buying more makeup(since most hourglass blushes are sold out *hah*) and just got Clarisonic brush head(which I will need in six months >. AND I will unsubscribe from Ulta!!! no more temptation!


Oh those Hourglass blushes! Lol Speaking of Clarisonic, I just bought one off Nordstrom and can't wait to pick it up today after work!How often do you have to change the heads on them? I've had a lemming for one of those for well over a year. Take that FOF! Lol  PS: I used my Ulta coupon on a new Perversion pencil and the clear UD lip pencil.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 31, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I'm still kicking my ass for not buying the Bare My Soul eyeshadow palette from the Temperature Rising collection when I had the chance. It's been months and I haven't been able to track it down for a decent price. Some people want an even higher price than standard retail price and - on top of that - they used the palette! There's no way in hell I'm paying 50€ for a used palette that's 42€ in retail. Hell, no. So I'm still trying to find one for a decent price. It's nice to see how I'm still not over this palette after all these months and various collections that have come out since then. It's a sign for me that - if I can get my hands on it - I will definitely love and use it.
> 
> Anyway - I am finally selling my stuff! I've been really lucky because so far I've sold three eyeshadows and one blush. This money either goes into the quad or I'm gonna put it away for my big shopping trip in March. We'll see.
> 
> ...


  Thats exactly how i feel about both temp rising quads


----------



## Elba (Jan 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think this is the best method. Is there a finish you like less than others? Maybe try wearing a different one on each cheek (if they look similar enough that people won't notice) and see which one wears the worst? Then maybe put the least favorites away for a while and if you don't think to reach for them, pass them on?


  This, so much! That's exactly what I'm doing! Right now I'm wearing Blonde MSF on one cheek, BB Shimmer Brick Rose on the other. Honestly, I don't see a difference. I'll do the same experiment tomorrow with Dior Rose Diamond.   I mean, most of my real life friends don't even know what a highlighter _is_. Do I really need 3 pinkish ones and 3 champainish ones and 2 bronzey ones? I'm fine with owning one of each kind, since I love makeup and it's my hobby. But at some point it just gets ridiculous (for me personally. No offence to anyone else!)


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 31, 2014)

So tonight i went thru my stash that i have set aside to purge, so proud of myself that i only took back 2 items which were Absolute Power and a NARs crease brush but i put in there 2 mineralize blushes that i knew wasnt goign to wear anymore. I fianlly added my swap/sell items to the threads and ITS A LOT! but im so proud and relieved that i can do it and its starting to feel fun to add more to that basket. Just hoping it goes to happy homes sooner than later. It feels like big weight off. I also inventoried and its still not looking too good but its a lot better

  Foundations: 5 liquid, 2 powders
  Primers- 2
  Concealers- 3
  Setting powder- 2
  Bronzer- 5, 1 cream
  Highlights- 19
  6 EDSF, 10 powders, 2 lustre drops, Watt Up Sample
  Blush- 35
  8 MAC pans
  6 EDB
  2 MB
  3 MAC pot
  4 Tarte (palette)
  6 Nars
  2 MSF
  3 Beauty Powders
  1 Dior

*Lip Products*
  Mac Lipsticks-64 + 2 backups
  Other brands-19 
  Gloss-7
  Liquid Lipsticks- 5
  Nars Velvet Pencils- 7
  MAC Lip Pencils- 26

*Eye Products*
  Liners- 7
  Eyeshadow pots- 17
  4 MAC 15 Pro Pan Palettes
  2 LM Artist Palette 
  KVD LAdy Bird Palette
  MJ The Starlet Palette
  MUFE 10 Pro Pan Palette
  MAC Holiday pigment vials- 35

  i have purged my extra set of  mac eye brushes, most of my mac face brushes since accumulating over 20 Hakuhodos, and also my sigma brushes but i still have more than enough brushes that i have decided to not purchase anything as unique as it may be becasue most likely i already have a brush that serves that purpose.

  I think about how many times I have purged since I have started using makeup in 2006 and its crazy the amount of money i have spent. I remember in 2009 I added up my makeup collection and it equaled up to $3,000. That was only when i was only into mac, now I have spent in high-end brands like Hakuhodo, Chanel, Dior, Hourglass, Giorgio Armani and YSL. I have accumulated so much that my sister has a collection from everything that i have purged to her!

  It def puts things in perspective and i just would like a stash that is not so overwhelming. Especially me in my professtion. I hardly wear makeup in uniform and leave it for the weekend but I tell you what those weekends arent going to get me through all those lippies so im def considering getting rid of the dupe colors. Out of my collection i think only 8 lipsticks from MAC were from the perm line.Most of my lippies are magority purples and corals haha so thats really odd. Glad i sat down and did this. I feel like this year its time to start getting seriously picky and only replace items that get used up with something else in my stash instead of a new item. Was considering Perfect Topping but NOPE! those 19 "different" highlighters will have to do! 

  Def NO more foundation
  NO more eyeshadows, unless I sell my two palettes worth then debating the NARs palette but I have a couple of months to debate, maybe on a sale.
  NO more blush
  NO more glosses

  Lipsticks are my weakness so ill have to be very picky with them.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 31, 2014)

My January buys:

  brown script, sable and filament shadows

  kinda sexy lipstick


  Odd that everything I bought is permanent?

  Overall I'm pretty pleased with January.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 31, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I got Snapdragon (a last min choice when I decided to skip the pigment on my original list), PT MSF, PP Blush! 3 item max was a success!
> What about you? Did you grab anything?


  Yay for your 3 item success!!  I didn't really have a goal in mind, but so far this year I have only gotten one item from MN & one huggable l/s.

  I bought Sassy Green f/l from FoF.  I also got PT MSF but I'm not sure if I can count it as a new item because it's a replacement for my broken one.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it lol!!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> PS: I used my Ulta coupon on a new Perversion pencil and the clear UD lip pencil.


clarisonic rocks xD but I hope it will last forever and wont break after couple of years as most electronic devices seem to do nowadays.. I tried to do four months with one brush head since I was using it only once a day, but had to exchange after three months mark, because I felt my skin got worse and when I changed heads it got better again. That was the acne brush head, now I have luxe brush head and that one is so soft that I can use it every time I wash my face lol I don't think it exfoliates as much as the previous head though.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 31, 2014)

Elba said:


> I mean, most of my real life friends don't even know what a highlighter _is_. Do I really need 3 pinkish ones and 3 champainish ones and 2 bronzey ones? I'm fine with owning one of each kind, since I love makeup and it's my hobby. But at some point it just gets ridiculous (for me personally. No offence to anyone else!)


Exactly! lol But it gets tough with lippies and eyeshadows when I wanna 'catch em all'(the colors) >.<


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

Kaori said:


> clarisonic rocks xD but I hope it will last forever and wont break after couple of years as most electronic devices seem to do nowadays.. I tried to do four months with one brush head since I was using it only once a day, but had to exchange after three months mark, because I felt my skin got worse and when I changed heads it got better again. That was the acne brush head, now I have luxe brush head and that one is so soft that I can use it every time I wash my face lol I don't think it exfoliates as much as the previous head though.


  I got the deep pore one since I have a really oily T-zone and giant pores. I'm really excited to try it out. I think this year I'm going to try and focus more on skin care.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi, everyone!  This is my first post on Specktra, but I've been lurking here in the low buy thread for the past week or so.  I think the support that y'all provide for each other is really helpful and I hope to be a part of that!

  I just got into makeup about a year ago, and I spent the last 12 months amassing ridiculous amounts of product.  I finally set a monthly budget for myself starting about 6 months ago, but I had exceeded my makeup budget every month (sometimes by hundreds of dollars!) until this month!  I am very happy to report that I FINALLY kept within the predetermined budget for a full 31 days, and it feels so good!

  I know that others have already mentioned the benefit of creating a household budget and specific savings goals to help with motivation for your low-buy, and I definitely second that recommendation! I'm currently following Dave Ramsey's Debt Snowball plan and every time I think about buying makeup I don't need, I remind myself that getting out of debt is more important.

  I look forward to supporting everyone and I thank you for the support and confidence you've already given me!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Hi, everyone!  This is my first post on Specktra, but I've been lurking here in the low buy thread for the past week or so.  I think the support that y'all provide for each other is really helpful and I hope to be a part of that!
> 
> I just got into makeup about a year ago, and I spent the last 12 months amassing ridiculous amounts of product.  I finally set a monthly budget for myself starting about 6 months ago, but I had exceeded my makeup budget every month (sometimes by hundreds of dollars!) until this month!  I am very happy to report that I FINALLY kept within the predetermined budget for a full 31 days, and it feels so good!
> 
> ...








  Sounds like you are off to a great start, thanks for joining in!!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 31, 2014)

Today i managed to stop myself bidding too high on ebay for that dior trianon palette id wanted, didnt win, wasnt meant to be, checked it out in town and i dont think it was all that anyway,
  a nice reminder for me to try swatch instore first.
  i also  avoided the temptation of buying stuff i dont need from tk maxx, as well as heavily discounted dior perfume!
  GO ME!
  also unsubscribed from a load of threads, so now im down to 10 subscriptions rather than 20, idk, i think some of the talk turns wildly enabling!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 31, 2014)

I received my PT already and it was a complete disappointment. I posted pics in the other thread so I won't spam them here. I will try for the rose diamond as some of you mentioned. thanks!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 31, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Today i managed to stop myself bidding too high on ebay for that dior trianon palette id wanted, didnt win, wasnt meant to be, checked it out in town and i dont think it was all that anyway,
> a nice reminder for me to try swatch instore first.
> i also  avoided the temptation of buying stuff i dont need from tk maxx, as well as heavily discounted dior perfume!
> GO ME!
> also unsubscribed from a load of threads, so now im down to 10 subscriptions rather than 20, idk, i think some of the talk turns wildly enabling!


  which palette are you looking for?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I received my PT already and it was a complete disappointment. I posted pics in the other thread so I won't spam them here. I will try for the rose diamond as some of you mentioned. thanks!


  Oh that stinks, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 31, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> which palette are you looking for?


the dior trianon bow shaped palette, shade favorite


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 31, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> the dior trianon bow shaped palette, shade favorite


  oh ok. i haven't seen that one :/


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 31, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I received my PT already and it was a complete disappointment. I posted pics in the other thread so I won't spam them here. I will try for the rose diamond as some of you mentioned. thanks!


Aw really?  I love it but it's really subtle.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Hi, everyone!  This is my first post on Specktra, but I've been lurking here in the low buy thread for the past week or so.  I think the support that y'all provide for each other is really helpful and I hope to be a part of that!  I just got into makeup about a year ago, and I spent the last 12 months amassing ridiculous amounts of product.  I finally set a monthly budget for myself starting about 6 months ago, but I had exceeded my makeup budget every month (sometimes by hundreds of dollars!) until this month!  I am very happy to report that I FINALLY kept within the predetermined budget for a full 31 days, and it feels so good!  I know that others have already mentioned the benefit of creating a household budget and specific savings goals to help with motivation for your low-buy, and I definitely second that recommendation! I'm currently following Dave Ramsey's Debt Snowball plan and every time I think about buying makeup I don't need, I remind myself that getting out of debt is more important.  I look forward to supporting everyone and I thank you for the support and confidence you've already given me!


  Welcome welcome! So glad our little thread and positive vibes have brought you into our team! Let us know if you need any help or advice... We are here to support your goals!! Good luck hun!!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Hi, everyone!  This is my first post on Specktra, but I've been lurking here in the low buy thread for the past week or so.  I think the support that y'all provide for each other is really helpful and I hope to be a part of that!  I just got into makeup about a year ago, and I spent the last 12 months amassing ridiculous amounts of product.  I finally set a monthly budget for myself starting about 6 months ago, but I had exceeded my makeup budget every month (sometimes by hundreds of dollars!) until this month!  I am very happy to report that I FINALLY kept within the predetermined budget for a full 31 days, and it feels so good!  I know that others have already mentioned the benefit of creating a household budget and specific savings goals to help with motivation for your low-buy, and I definitely second that recommendation! I'm currently following Dave Ramsey's Debt Snowball plan and every time I think about buying makeup I don't need, I remind myself that getting out of debt is more important.  I look forward to supporting everyone and I thank you for the support and confidence you've already given me!


  Same here-- all my excess is from the past year (except for a binge when Bare Minerals first came out, which was a long time ago). After Magnetic Nudes, I decided I had to cut down and it hasn't been too bad so far (especially since I got so much last year that there's nothing much new under the sun for me anymore, makeup-wise!). I am tracking all makeup expenses, Weight Watchers style, and doing a running total as I go and this has been pretty helpful. So has reorganizing my stash so I can better see and reach for the stuff I do have!  Good luck, and congrats on your journey so far!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Hi, everyone!  This is my first post on Specktra, but I've been lurking here in the low buy thread for the past week or so.  I think the support that y'all provide for each other is really helpful and I hope to be a part of that!
> 
> I just got into makeup about a year ago, and I spent the last 12 months amassing ridiculous amounts of product.  I finally set a monthly budget for myself starting about 6 months ago, but I had exceeded my makeup budget every month (sometimes by hundreds of dollars!) until this month!  I am very happy to report that I FINALLY kept within the predetermined budget for a full 31 days, and it feels so good!
> 
> ...


  Welcome to the site and low-buy thread, we're glad to have you!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 31, 2014)

My super discounted perfume set arrived and I'm disappointed QQ I can't smell any coconut or vanilla in it, I don't understand how so many people can describe it as such, all I smell are flowers. Talking about this one: http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Lolita-Lempicka/Elle-L-aime-18761.html  Maybe in summer it will smell differently, I read some perfumes smell differently in summer and in winter, not sure why ; Or maybe it settles into coconut after few hours or something *crossed fingers*
  And my hubby says it smells like sunscreen =.=


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 31, 2014)

Kaori said:


> My super discounted perfume set arrived and I'm disappointed QQ I can't smell any coconut or vanilla in it, I don't understand how so many people can describe it as such, all I smell are flowers. Talking about this one: http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Lolita-Lempicka/Elle-L-aime-18761.html  Maybe in summer it will smell differently, I read some perfumes smell differently in summer and in winter, not sure why ; Or maybe it settles into coconut after few hours or something *crossed fingers*


  That's disappointing :/ I've heard about that one that it's supposed to smell like coconut, but never tried it. I love coconut & vanilla too. I bought the Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee candle and it smells really good, I kinda want to have the perfume now, but I can't get myself to spend so much on a scent.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kaori said:


> My super discounted perfume set arrived and I'm disappointed QQ I can't smell any coconut or vanilla in it, I don't understand how so many people can describe it as such, all I smell are flowers. Talking about this one: http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Lolita-Lempicka/Elle-L-aime-18761.html  Maybe in summer it will smell differently, I read some perfumes smell differently in summer and in winter, not sure why ; Or maybe it settles into coconut after few hours or something *crossed fingers*
> And my hubby says it smells like sunscreen =.=


that one was on my wishlist, thought it would smell lovely and tropical! when i smelt it all i got was flowers too, how strange!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 31, 2014)

Kaori said:


> My super discounted perfume set arrived and I'm disappointed QQ I can't smell any coconut or vanilla in it, I don't understand how so many people can describe it as such, all I smell are flowers. Talking about this one: http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Lolita-Lempicka/Elle-L-aime-18761.html  Maybe in summer it will smell differently, I read some perfumes smell differently in summer and in winter, not sure why ; Or maybe it settles into coconut after few hours or something *crossed fingers* And my hubby says it smells like sunscreen =.=


  That is so bizarre! Def return it if it isn't right! Even at a discount, it's still money wasted of you don't use it. It sounds like its faulty or spoiled.  Just an FYI... I think there's a low-buy curse on you! Lol Yoy can't seem to cheat no matter how hard you try!!! Poor thing! You have all of us AND the stars aligned to keep you to your low buy!!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's disappointing :/ I've heard about that one that it's supposed to smell like coconut, but never tried it. I love coconut & vanilla too. I bought the Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee candle and it smells really good, I kinda want to have the perfume now, but I can't get myself to spend so much on a scent.
> Yeah, I would have loved it if it did  so yummi. I need to try that one in store(it sure is expensive o.o if I like it I will wait for vib sale and get the 1oz)  I once bought big fragrance and ended up throwing half of it away after 8years or so since it changed smell/color. Never buying big bottle again lol
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer*
> 
> ...


  You are right, even at 35$ it;s not worth it if I can't wear it >.< I may see how it smell on my friend and then save it for her for her b-day if she likes it 
  I'm starting to think there is a curse lol I really need to work on my spending habits to make it go away lol


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Hi, everyone!  This is my first post on Specktra, but I've been lurking here in the low buy thread for the past week or so.  I think the support that y'all provide for each other is really helpful and I hope to be a part of that!  I just got into makeup about a year ago, and I spent the last 12 months amassing ridiculous amounts of product.  I finally set a monthly budget for myself starting about 6 months ago, but I had exceeded my makeup budget every month (sometimes by hundreds of dollars!) until this month!  I am very happy to report that I FINALLY kept within the predetermined budget for a full 31 days, and it feels so good!  I know that others have already mentioned the benefit of creating a household budget and specific savings goals to help with motivation for your low-buy, and I definitely second that recommendation! I'm currently following Dave Ramsey's Debt Snowball plan and every time I think about buying makeup I don't need, I remind myself that getting out of debt is more important.  I look forward to supporting everyone and I thank you for the support and confidence you've already given me!


  Wow, I think we might be life twins! Glad to have you here - welcome!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 31, 2014)

Somebody stop me nyx is having a 30 off sale of lip products I love nyx I'm having a hard time trying to stop myself


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Somebody stop me nyx is having a 30 off sale of lip products I love nyx I'm having a hard time trying to stop myself


 Walk away. They always do these sales!! Walk away!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Somebody stop me nyx is having a 30 off sale of lip products I love nyx I'm having a hard time trying to stop myself


30% off is not saving you money if you're spending the other 70% on things you don't need..


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Somebody stop me nyx is having a 30 off sale of lip products I love nyx I'm having a hard time trying to stop myself


  I saw that too and am trying to stay away.  I try to remind myself that I have dozens of lipsticks I don't wear now, and plus I'd rather use the money I'd spend to get a few Nyx lipsticks on an Hourglass blush.  Priorities!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 31, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Walk away. They always do these sales!! Walk away!





veronikawithak said:


> 30% off is not saving you money if you're spending the other 70% on things you don't need..





myfavoritePA said:


> I saw that too and am trying to stay away.  I try to remind myself that I have dozens of lipsticks I don't wear now, and plus I'd rather use the money I'd spend to get a few Nyx lipsticks on an Hourglass blush.  Priorities!


thanks so much see that's why I love my specktra family I was caving but u all are right I'm walking away thanks


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam* 


thanks so much see that's why I love my specktra family I was caving but u all are right I'm walking away thanks


YAY! Good for you for saying no! There will always be sales.. but you'll never get the $ back from impulse buys. Congrats on being strong!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> YAY! Good for you for saying no! There will always be sales.. but you'll never get the $ back from impulse buys. Congrats on being strong!


thanks u all for your help I love this thread I hope I can stop somebody oneday on a impluse buy


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks u all for your help I love this thread I hope I can stop somebody oneday on a impluse buy


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> This thread is my favorite.   It's the eye of the hurricane.. a safe place among the buying frenzy that is collection threads.. a reminder that you can LOVE makeup without hoarding like you're expecting a worldwide end to its production and sale.  I managed to buy just one lippie from FoF and I'm so excited to get it! Not having a constant inflow makes me really appreciate the goodies I already have..


yes u are so right thanks for begin the voice of reason not buying so much does help u appreciate what u have already I'm going to start looking at it that way too thanks


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> This thread is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is so true!  I get way more excited now buying less stuff than I did in the past when I shopped indiscriminately.  And way to go for only buying 1 lipstick from FoF!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> This is so true!  I get way more excited now buying less stuff than I did in the past when I shopped indiscriminately.  And way to go for only buying 1 lipstick from FoF!


  Thank youuu! I'm pretty pleased with myself.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 31, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Aw really?  I love it but it's really subtle.


  well, I do like it but I really wanted a pink. It swatches and wears beige. If it looked "pale pearlized pink" like MAC said in swatch or on my skin I'd totally be happy and keep it. I just won't wear a beige highlighter. I'm trying to be a practical buyer and only buy things I will actually use rather than just collect. I will say it is very super soft and pretty though.

I think i'm going to go with the Dior shimmer Rose Diamond. I know that swatches pink for sure!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm out of town for work but my Muji drawers arrived today and are waiting on me... Yay! And the day before I left, I partook in The Container Stores 30% off annual elfa sale and finally broke down and bought a unit to organize my makeup collection!!! I think having all my makeup in one contained space will help me tremendously!! I'm actually more excited to get home and start organizing & completing my purge than getting my FoF black box!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 31, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm out of town for work but my Muji drawers arrived today and are waiting on me... Yay! And the day before I left, I partook in The Container Stores 30% off annual elfa sale and finally broke down and bought a unit to organize my makeup collection!!! I think having all my makeup in one contained space will help me tremendously!! I'm actually more excited to get home and start organizing & completing my purge than getting my FoF black box!!!


  I just ordered some Muji drawers today too.  I can't wait to organize my stuff too!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Hi, everyone!  This is my first post on Specktra, but I've been lurking here in the low buy thread for the past week or so.  I think the support that y'all provide for each other is really helpful and I hope to be a part of that!
> 
> I just got into makeup about a year ago, and I spent the last 12 months amassing ridiculous amounts of product.  I finally set a monthly budget for myself starting about 6 months ago, but I had exceeded my makeup budget every month (sometimes by hundreds of dollars!) until this month!  I am very happy to report that I FINALLY kept within the predetermined budget for a full 31 days, and it feels so good!
> 
> ...


  welcome! I'm new at collecting as well. I've always had a vanity full but never an actual collection and mine grew super fast as well which is why I want to be more cautious with what I buy. it's so addicting though lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Jan 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Somebody stop me nyx is having a 30 off sale of lip products I love nyx I'm having a hard time trying to stop myself


  Ulta has 40% off NYX quite often or buy 1 get one 50% off and you can look in person at the products rather than guess if you'll like a color because who ships back 1-2 lipsticks, we just keep them and add to the dusty pile. I'd wait until there was a specific color that you wanted so you just buy that 1 or 2 lipsticks, even if no 40% sale that day it's $3.50 off of $10 all the time and that's a better deal.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey girls! So I want to be part of the low-buy iniciative! Yaay! My stash is getting out of hand and I really need to cut back on my makeup shopping. I really need to use all the products that I have before buying new things.   This group and idea is so great because we can support each other in a healthy non judgmental environment  So thank you Pixie for starting all of this!


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 31, 2014)

Since a ton of you are making hauls for Muji drawers I'll post pics of what I took here at the store for a friend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 i havent bought this one but i plan to use this one for my bracelets   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 the top one is the 2 drawer and the bottom one is the chubby box -chubby box fits your msfs and beauty powders standing up slightly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  smaller 2 drawer are on the second to bottom shelf and the bottom shelf has the 2 drawer in the left corner so you can see the size diff. the other deeper small one that are stacked in the bottom towrds the right i use to put my mac lippies in they fit exactly 50 bullets standing up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 one i used for my lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 smaller 2 drawer


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I just ordered some Muji drawers today too.  I can't wait to organize my stuff too!


 Woohoo! Muji Sister from another mister!! Heehee Make sure you post pics of your finished project!!  





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey girls! So I want to be part of the low-buy iniciative! Yaay! My stash is getting out of hand and I really need to cut back on my makeup shopping. I really need to use all the products that I have before buying new things.   This group and idea is so great because we can support each other in a healthy non judgmental environment  So thank you Pixie for starting all of this!


  Awwww you're welcome... But the thanks goes to all of us! I honestly didn't expect this thread to be popular on a website full of collectors.. I was shocked, motivated, and amazed by the number of people who were interested in being a part of this "project!" So its helped me more than I could've ever imagined. The same reason we all want to haul & buy together... Has been the same reason we all want to support each other in our low buys... Only this feels much more rewarding than hoarding!! So glad you decided to join our crusade! Seems more people than we thought feel the same way we do!! Its a movement! And our thread ROCKS!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 1, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Since a ton of you are making hauls for Muji drawers I'll post pics of what I took here at the store for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Are they cheaper in the actual store?


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it may be cheaper in that youre not paying for shipping but it just depends on the yen rate, if the yen rate is crappy i tend to pay more but its pretty equal right now so if they say 2000 then theyre prob $20 but im not sure of their us prizes i know the 2 drawer cost me that


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 1, 2014)

So while everyone was asleep i walked away form the Nordies site and the Nars palette and riri VG that are in my cart Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a $40 note that i almost justified it for but i told myself that i do want a new purse like the AW Rockie or a new Dooney. I like Nordstroms cuz thye have freee returns but does anyone know if i use a note and i return the item do they give you your note back? Anyways didnt buy the palette becasue i keep haring bad reviews on the palette. I only have 4 nars shadows and 2 that are in the palette but i havent been in a hurry to buy more or the rest in the palette i just like them... like a lot. 

  well thats on my future to buy list along with the HG new blushes after seeing the comparison swatches on temptalia i have narrowed down my list to 3 only, funny its the one that i have the powders for haha. 

  since both are gonna be around for a while ima wait. I think ill just have to try the RiRi VG in person too whe i return to the states in May.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have gone back and forth over and over again on FoF. My original plan was to B2M for a lipstick or two. My friend who is a MA at MAC put me down for an appt for this collection before I told her I am on a low-buy. So I started to think of things I could purchase to make it to $50 and I snowballed from there. My gut kept telling me to cancel the appt and I  FINALLY back to sticking to my plan. I am skipping the appt. I will be out of town until Friday night, so some of the lippies might be sold out when I got to B2M on Saturday - it's just a risk I'm going to have to take. I have run out of a few staples (using my Ulta 20% coupon today) so my $70 budget for February is already almost spent. I am hoping Makeup Geek has a Valentine's Day sale like they did last year because I want to try their shadows with the $23 I have left in my Feb budget.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 1, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I have gone back and forth over and over again on FoF. My original plan was to B2M for a lipstick or two. My friend who is a MA at MAC put me down for an appt for this collection before I told her I am on a low-buy. So I started to think of things I could purchase to make it to $50 and I snowballed from there. My gut kept telling me to cancel the appt and I FINALLY back to sticking to my plan. I am skipping the appt. I will be out of town until Friday night, so some of the lippies might be sold out when I got to B2M on Saturday - it's just a risk I'm going to have to take. I have run out of a few staples (using my Ulta 20% coupon today) so my $70 budget for February is already almost spent. I am hoping Makeup Geek has a Valentine's Day sale like they did last year because I want to try their shadows with the $23 I have left in my Feb budget.


Good for you. I cancelled my appointment too and am glad I did. None of the lipsticks really appeal to me and those that do seem to have dupes -- HH was one I really wanted and apparently it is super close to Dish It Up, which I have.

  I still plan on checking out the collection but in a less frantic way.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Good for you. I cancelled my appointment too and am glad I did. None of the lipsticks really appeal to me and those that do seem to have dupes -- HH was one I really wanted and apparently it is super close to Dish It Up, which I have.
> 
> I still plan on checking out the collection but in a less frantic way.
> 
> ...


  Congrats to both of you on cancelling your appointments!! They are an absolute _mine field_ if you want to avoid impulse purchases.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These are all known contributors to impulse buys and retail stores like MAC exploit all of them!:

  - time limits which encourage emotional rather than logical decisions
  - associating products with positive emotions (like having someone apply your makeup and tell you how absolutely *gorgeous* you are - even if that product looks terrible on you, the lighting is so washed out you won't notice and just take their word for it)
  - the exclusivity of limited edition products and the status associated with tracking them down
  - the social pressure from sales associates and other customers ("the woman who just left bought that same lipstick *and a backup*, it's going to be such a hot color for spring!") 
  - the $50 purchase requirement.. you've already committed to spending $50, so once you've decided to make that initial purchase it's easy to add things on.. especially those travel size items by the checkout counter!

  Remember, employees of these companies, from the designers to the sales associates, have been training for their _entire careers_ to encourage maximum purchasing behavior.. If you don't feel like you can compete with that (and who can?), don't play! Make a list and stick to it, delay purchases until you've had time to really think about them, set rules for yourself, stop thinking of possessions as a collection and instead think of them as tools. Time to take back control!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll be packaging up three blush and two MSF to send to new homes today. I almost feel a bit guilty about swapping in a couple of new blush because it kind of feels like i'm cheating on my low-buy but I'll try to rationalize that being down three items overall makes it ok. 

  As an aside, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to do strikethrough text on the board. I've tried HTML and BB codes and I can't get them to work. Can anyone help?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 1, 2014)

literally can't believe that the perfect toppings look so different to the sugarsweet release.
  hopefully i'll decide theyre all horrible looking when they release over here, no ones from this release looks even remotely pink/white.
  musing over makeup, its day one of my feb no buy!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'll be packaging up three blush and two MSF to send to new homes today. I almost feel a bit guilty about swapping in a couple of new blush because it kind of feels like i'm cheating on my low-buy but I'll try to rationalize that being down three items overall makes it ok.   As an aside, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to do strikethrough text on the board. I've tried HTML and BB codes and I can't get them to work. Can anyone help?


  If you're in desktop mode, you go to the far right of the reply field and click on 'more'. You'll find the option there. On mobile though, no idea.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 1, 2014)

I think they use html, because source says <p><s> at beginning and then  </ s></ p> (without the space)


----------



## Kaori (Feb 1, 2014)

Btw I love how the FF is getting all Bs by T


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 1, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Btw I love how the FF is getting all Bs by T


  Im sure mac hasn't bothered sending her stuff because she proper lays the bad reviews on thick sometimes!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Im sure mac hasn't bothered sending her stuff because she proper lays the bad reviews on thick sometimes!


  Yes she definitely does! I appreciate that over the vague reviews we see from almost everyone else. But rather than encouraging the companies to make better products, it just encourages them to hide how mediocre they are until we've snatched them all up online, sight unseen!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yes she definitely does! I appreciate that over the vague reviews we see from almost everyone else. But rather than encouraging the companies to make better products, it just encourages them to hide how mediocre they are until we've snatched them all up online, sight unseen!


Exactly! I find that some bloggers just rave about everything, that just isn't objective


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Exactly! I find that some bloggers just rave about everything, that just isn't objective


That isn't in the same *universe *as objective..


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 

 
  As an aside, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to do strikethrough text on the board. I've tried HTML and BB codes and I can't get them to work. Can anyone help?


  You mean like this  ? I use the S with a line through it in. it's next to the bold italic and underline symbols  just click on it than type.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 1, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> You mean like this  ? I use the S with a line through it in. it's next to the bold italic and underline symbols  just click on it than type.


  Thanks, all. I wasn't in 'More' mode and I didn't see it in the toolbar. Now that I do, easy peasy.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Im sure mac hasn't bothered sending her stuff because she proper lays the bad reviews on thick sometimes!


  I agree. But in this case (the MSFs) I loved her review and the fact that she pointed out the differences including comparison swatches. I'm angry at MAC for changing the MSFs so much.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

Agreed! I love the details like dupes, wear time, texture, etc. Not many of the other bloggers seem to want to tell you that you probably have something similar (or better!) already and can safely skip.. I wonder why..


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 1, 2014)

I haven't always agreed with her assessments (although as I've branched into other brands I'm now seeing why some MAC products I was impressed with at first are not particurly exceptional), but I respect her honesty. High end, low end, if she thinks it's crap she says so.

  There are other blogs where it's sunshine and rainbows for every product and that's just not realistic. I tend to just look at pics on those blogs and not bother with the review itself.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah I find her blog very useful, I jjust tend to ignore her ratings systems. She is so right about mac rereleasing products: if they look vastly different to the initial release thrn they should be renaming them!  





veronikawithak said:


> Agreed! I love the details like dupes, wear time, texture, etc. Not many of the other bloggers seem to want to tell you that you probably have something similar (or better!) already and can safely skip.. I wonder why.. :sigh:


  Loool! So true. I'd rather read a scathing temptalia review rather than one thats all rainbows and clouds.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

I love rainbows and clouds and sunshine! In the SKY, where it belongs!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Woohoo! Muji Sister from another mister!! Heehee Make sure you post pics of your finished project!! Awwww you're welcome... But the thanks goes to all of us! I honestly didn't expect this thread to be popular on a website full of collectors.. I was shocked, motivated, and amazed by the number of people who were interested in being a part of this "project!" So its helped me more than I could've ever imagined. The same reason we all want to haul & buy together... Has been the same reason we all want to support each other in our low buys... Only this feels much more rewarding than hoarding!! So glad you decided to join our crusade! Seems more people than we thought feel the same way we do!! Its a movement! And our thread ROCKS!


  Thank you for the warm welcome and yes it does feel more rewarding than hoarding! We can totally do this!!   And yes this thread totally ROCKS! Yayy!!


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 1, 2014)

So I have come to a drastic conclusion that I really need to invest in storage for me makeup. I keep everything in drawers, purses, and makeup bags. There is no organization to my madness. Also I finally took all my blushes, bronzers, and highlighters and laid them out together. I took pictures and I was humbled. I'm not sure if I should be proud or ashamed...


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Congrats to both of you on cancelling your appointments!! They are an absolute _mine field_ if you want to avoid impulse purchases.. :nope:   These are all known contributors to impulse buys and retail stores like MAC exploit all of them!:  - time limits which encourage emotional rather than logical decisions - associating products with positive emotions (like having someone apply your makeup and tell you how absolutely *gorgeous* you are - even if that product looks terrible on you, the lighting is so washed out you won't notice and just take their word for it) - the exclusivity of limited edition products and the status associated with tracking them down - the social pressure from sales associates and other customers ("the woman who just left bought that same lipstick *and a backup*, it's going to be such a hot color for spring!")  - the $50 purchase requirement.. you've already committed to spending $50, so once you've decided to make that initial purchase it's easy to add things on.. especially those travel size items by the checkout counter!  Remember, employees of these companies, from the designers to the sales associates, have been training for their _entire careers_ to encourage maximum purchasing behavior.. If you don't feel like you can compete with that (and who can?), don't play! Make a list and stick to it, delay purchases until you've had time to really think about them, set rules for yourself, stop thinking of possessions as a collection and instead think of them as tools. Time to take back control!  :boxing:


  This post is so helpful and so true! Thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree! I mean what happened to those MSF's?? They are soo different from the original ones it's a joke! Thankfully I have both SR and PT from when they first came out but I can totally see why people feel cheated this time around :/


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> So I have come to a drastic conclusion that I really need to invest in storage for me makeup. I keep everything in drawers, purses, and makeup bags. There is no organization to my madness. Also I finally took all my blushes, bronzers, and highlighters and laid them out together. I took pictures and I was humbled. I'm not sure if I should be proud or ashamed...


  I am scared of laying out all my blushes, bronzers and highlighters lol! They are by far my weakness!


----------



## lyseD (Feb 1, 2014)

Ran out of Fix + today -- any cheaper products that work as well?


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 1, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I am scared of laying out all my blushes, bronzers and highlighters lol! They are by far my weakness!


 Lol I was scared too! It's really humbling when you do it though!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> This post is so helpful and so true! Thank you so much for sharing this with us!


  You're welcome! I'm glad you found it helpful.


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 1, 2014)

I am willing to share a few pics. I mainly laid out my MAC and NARS pics. I hope this encourages others to do the same because honestly it really brings you down to earth!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, I've just looked at T's swatches and I can say that the fluidlines are a MISS for me. I was considering looking at the lippies, which weren't part of my shopping list, and then I thought to myself well if I wasn't planning on them before, why am I planning on them now?  I kind of like the sheer formula, I think it would work well for me and I still might check them out but I would only get one at the very most. 
  Hmm.......Snapdragon is very pretty! I wonder if I could just dupe it with a drug store lippie? 

  Can you B2M for a LE lippie? I didn't think so?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Don't be scared! A lot of us have faced doing an inventory or laying everything out and I can't remember a single person who came back and said they regretted it! It's a very motivating experience and I think it might really help you!


  You are so right! I should totally do this so I feel more motivated to stick to my low buy plan! I need to be brave lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I am willing to share a few pics. I mainly laid out my MAC and NARS pics. I hope this encourages others to do the same because honestly it really brings you down to earth!


  Thank you so much for sharing some pics! I will do the same today! I was actually thinking of organizing my stash today too so I might as well lay everything out  You guys are the best!


----------



## princessjest (Feb 1, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *princessjest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did it! Even though there was only 1 MA working so I had to  hang around for ages. I searched one thing -Perfectly Poised MSF and left with just the gift card for my friend    Glad everyone is feeling so positive about how we are all doing  a successful first month!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> You are so right! I should totally do this so I feel more motivated to stick to my low buy plan! I need to be brave lol








#teamlowbuy cheerleader says B-R-A-V-E!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 1, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Well, I've just looked at T's swatches and I can say that the fluidlines are a MISS for me. I was considering looking at the lippies, which weren't part of my shopping list, and then I thought to myself well if I wasn't planning on them before, why am I planning on them now?  I kind of like the sheer formula, I think it would work well for me and I still might check them out but I would only get one at the very most.
> Hmm.......Snapdragon is very pretty! I wonder if I could just dupe it with a drug store lippie?
> 
> Can you B2M for a LE lippie? I didn't think so?


Because it isn't special packaging, you should be able too, but unfortunately not all stores allow this. Erin suggested in another thread that you should call various stores and ask, and take the name of the person you are talking to. Hopefully you will find a store that says no problem! The Mac store I frequent has always been great about this. Good luck!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 1, 2014)

Serenityy said:


>


Good for you Serenityy! I always think that I have less than I probably do....haha! Likely it is NOT the case. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Good for you Serenityy! *I always think that I have less than I probably do*....haha! Likely it is NOT the case. Thanks for sharing!


  See this is exactly how I would think! I would tell my self "oh I don't have a lot", lay them all out and BOOM it ends up being wayyy more than expected!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Because it isn't special packaging, you should be able too, but unfortunately not all stores allow this. Erin suggested in another thread that you should call various stores and ask, and take the name of the person you are talking to. Hopefully you will find a store that says no problem! The Mac store I frequent has always been great about this. Good luck!


  Awesome - Thank you!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am making my ONLY purchase of February today.  There, I said it. Now i *have* to stick to it! Y'all hold me accountable haha.   When y'all make your monthly budgets do you include the cost of restock items or is the budget purelyy for new-to-you stuff?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> When y'all make your monthly budgets do you include the cost of restock items or is the budget purelyy for new-to-you stuff?


I did a 12 item limit for the year rather than a budget, but I did include restocks. I know many others decided not to include staples in their limit/budget though!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 1, 2014)

So I don't know how to go about my planned purchases for this month. I really wanted at least one of the Clinique Cheek Pop blushes and one of the Hourglass ones. But it's not that easy to get my hands on them, which is frustrating. I wish I could just order them online here, have them like two days later and be done with it.
  The Hourglass one I can order from SpaceNK, but the shipping is pricey, so I don't really want to order there. There's only one Hourglass counter in Germany, allegedly I could order via phone when they get them. But I don't know the german price for these, I'm guessing at least €40 plus shipping. And I'm not even 100% sure which shade to get. 
  From the Clinique blushes I know for sure I want the Ginger one and I want it _bad_. But if we even get them in Germany apparently they will be really pricey. €30, that's almost twice the US price.
  So I'm kinda annoyed and don't really know what to do. I posted a CP request for the Clinique blush in the Clearance Bin, so hopefully a US Speckrette will help me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Being on a low-buy, the fact that the items I do want to get are not easily accessible and more expensive than in other countries is a bit demotivating.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 1, 2014)

i have the Clinique cheek pop in plum. i love it. it goes on so super smooth and i havent worn anything else since (about a week) i also want ginger pop. they are $21 US dollars if you want help buying them i can help you as long as you pay for all shipping costs. see how much it is from NY to germany 

  do you have cream soda? i'll buy you a brand new ginger pop to trade if you do.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 1, 2014)

Serenityy said:


>


  I think it's great that you're taking an honest look at your collection.  Good for you!

  On another note, I had a low-buy victory today.  I was at Nordstrom to buy a mascara (le Volume de Chanel...on my pre-approved list to buy for February lol).  I ended up trying on a bunch of lipsticks at Chanel and was about to buy one, but somehow I talked myself out of it and left with just the mascara.  On my way home, I realized I already had almost an exact dupe of the shade I was considering anyway, so I felt good about it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I think it's great that you're taking an honest look at your collection.  Good for you!
> 
> On another note, I had a low-buy victory today.  I was at Nordstrom to buy a mascara (le Volume de Chanel...on my pre-approved list to buy for February lol).  I ended up trying on a bunch of lipsticks at Chanel and was about to buy one, but somehow I talked myself out of it and left with just the mascara.  On my way home, I realized I already had almost an exact dupe of the shade I was considering anyway, so I felt good about it.











Wooooooooooooo! Low buy approved!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 1, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> So I have come to a drastic conclusion that I really need to invest in storage for me makeup. I keep everything in drawers, purses, and makeup bags. There is no organization to my madness. Also I finally took all my blushes, bronzers, and highlighters and laid them out together. I took pictures and I was humbled. I'm not sure if I should be proud or ashamed...


 Never be ashamed. That isn't helpful! You are doing all the right things to move forward in a more productive way! I do highly recommend organizing though. I was  in the same boat as you... Makeup in different train cases, bags, boxes... I knew what I had but not seeing it all together made it easy for me to deny just how large it was really getting. I just ordered Muji drawers and elfa storage (Container Store annual 30% off sale going on until 2/11) and plan to start my crusade as soon as I get home from work on Monday. I think it will be the final eye opener I need to keep myself on track the rest of the year!! Let us know how you're going to organize! I love that kinda stuff!!   





Glitteryvegas said:


> Well, I've just looked at T's swatches and I can say that the fluidlines are a MISS for me. I was considering looking at the lippies, which weren't part of my shopping list, and then I thought to myself well if I wasn't planning on them before, why am I planning on them now?  I kind of like the sheer formula, I think it would work well for me and I still might check them out but I would only get one at the very most.  Hmm.......Snapdragon is very pretty! I wonder if I could just dupe it with a drug store lippie?   Can you B2M for a LE lippie? I didn't think so?


 You are supposed to be able to B2M for any lipstick that isn't in special packaging. Do a MAC chat and print it out to take into the store so you don't have any issues. It is supposed to be cut and dry. I think some stores just try to get away w saying no because they know the LE stuff is going to sell.... And they think the average consumer isn't aware of the policies. If you have a print out they'll be worried they'll get in trouble. And they should if they don't let you... Also, I'd skip any drugstore duping... It always backfires on me. I end up reaching for my higher end stuff and the dupe just sits. I only seem to reach for a drugstore item if I bought it because it was great on its own merit. Not filling a whole for a LE item I skipped. It never seems to really replace the item I wanted it to in my mind.   





Alysse011 said:


> I am making my ONLY purchase of February today.  There, I said it. Now i *have* to stick to it! Y'all hold me accountable haha.   When y'all make your monthly budgets do you include the cost of restock items or is the budget purelyy for new-to-you stuff?


 We have taken note! Haha As for restocks... That's all up to you & the goals you've set.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 1, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> When y'all make your monthly budgets do you include the cost of restock items or is the budget purelyy for new-to-you stuff?


  You can do it!

  I do include the cost of restock items in my monthly makeup budget, but I'm sure there are others who don't.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I think it's great that you're taking an honest look at your collection.  Good for you!  On another note, I had a low-buy victory today.  I was at Nordstrom to buy a mascara (le Volume de Chanel...on my pre-approved list to buy for February lol).  I ended up trying on a bunch of lipsticks at Chanel and was about to buy one, but somehow I talked myself out of it and left with just the mascara.  On my way home, I realized I already had almost an exact dupe of the shade I was considering anyway, so I felt good about it.


  Woohoo! So happy you didn't cave! We can do this!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am going to try and limit myself to 2 products per month, excluding restock products. I can totally do this! Yaay


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 1, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Ran out of Fix + today -- any cheaper products that work as well?


  I like the mineral charger water one better n im just about out of my fix + too so I've been using ELF mist spritzer thingy in place of and for $3 its pretty dmn good.

  WELP LAYDEEZ...today is the FIRST of Feb so I am officially NOT buying makeup awwwwwl month long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the real test was when I went to target today n didn't get not nere single thing from the beauty section!! NADA!! I felt good walking away with nothing **deep sigh** I honestly dnt need shyt no ways so im just gonna work with what I have n get back into blogging!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> As a level 2 nordies expert lol I save my nordy notes normally until a huge mac collection or random spring shoe buy! but I have 2 that don't expire til oct so im gonna TRY n hold on to those until I get up to $100 then turn it into a gift card. If u return something u got with a nordie note they'll either put it on a gift card or give u the cash. I think I go on nordies site like every day and those new dooney n burkes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


February is a NO BUY ZONE for me too (and March lol). On Tuesday I get my MAC lippie and on Thursday I get my hourglass blush (both bought in Jan) but after that I think it's gonna be tough! I'll be spending a lot of time in this thread.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah I spent too much on makeup this past month so I will try and not buy anything for at least 2 months! Lets see if I can do it


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Congrats to both of you on cancelling your appointments!! They are an absolute _mine field_ if you want to avoid impulse purchases.. :nope:   These are all known contributors to impulse buys and retail stores like MAC exploit all of them!:  - time limits which encourage emotional rather than logical decisions - associating products with positive emotions (like having someone apply your makeup and tell you how absolutely *gorgeous* you are - even if that product looks terrible on you, the lighting is so washed out you won't notice and just take their word for it) - the exclusivity of limited edition products and the status associated with tracking them down - the social pressure from sales associates and other customers ("the woman who just left bought that same lipstick *and a backup*, it's going to be such a hot color for spring!")  - the $50 purchase requirement.. you've already committed to spending $50, so once you've decided to make that initial purchase it's easy to add things on.. especially those travel size items by the checkout counter!  Remember, employees of these companies, from the designers to the sales associates, have been training for their _entire careers_ to encourage maximum purchasing behavior.. If you don't feel like you can compete with that (and who can?), don't play! Make a list and stick to it, delay purchases until you've had time to really think about them, set rules for yourself, stop thinking of possessions as a collection and instead think of them as tools. Time to take back control!  :boxing:


  Thank you for reminding me of all of this!!!   You guys, gather round: I AM SKIPPING FANTASY OF FLOWERS. I'm not even gonna bother B2Ming for a lipstick. I have a dupe for every color I was interested in.   In other #teamlowbuy news, I went to Ulta today with a 20% off coupon and bought two replacements for staples of mine and then I had a nice time browsing and chose two beautiful items that I am already wearing and loving: an Essence blush in Life's A Cherry ($2.39 - I mean can you even believe that price?!?) and a Revlon nail polish in Girly. I spent under $40, leaving me $30 for my favorite LUSH cleanser, and the rest isn't obligated to MAC!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Yeah I spent too much on makeup this past month so I will try and not buy anything for at least 2 months! Lets see if I can do it


  YAY! So glad there will be others on a no buy month or two! We can be no buy bananas together!!


----------



## User38 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good for you!  Keep up the good work!

  I totally skipped the FOF debacle -- and yes, some products may have been lovely, but only if you don't already own another 22 of a similar shade or texture.  I did not even bother -- the fluidlines are similar to a few I already own, D.Diversion, a plum LE paint pot, and plummy violet from Shu which is also disc... the green which I liked, is similar to a green chromaline I have, with a bit of tweaking with my MickeyContractor Siahi, or my CD cream es, I am set if I even want this colour.  I think if we get more creative, it might help us to avoid spending on products which we don't really need.

  I am not looking to save as much as I want to re-direct my thinking to my future, my future long long vacation and other investments. So all this makes me, just a bit happier and that's where I'm at now.

  a little bit happier -- every day


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Good for you!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> I totally skipped the FOF debacle -- and yes, some products may have been lovely, but only if you don't already own another 22 of a similar shade or texture.  I did not even bother -- the fluidlines are similar to a few I already own, D.Diversion, a plum LE paint pot, and plummy violet from Shu which is also disc... the green which I liked, is similar to a green chromaline I have, with a bit of tweaking with my MickeyContractor Siahi, or my CD cream es, I am set if I even want this colour.  I think if we get more creative, it might help us to avoid spending on products which we don't really need.
> 
> ...


  What could possibly be a more important goal? In the end, it's not our stuff that brings us happiness. Often it's just a burden that must be maintained. Every time I get rid of the clutter in my life (outgrown kids' clothing, abandoned toys, stuff I thought I wanted but really just added weight to my life) I feel lighter.

  My makeup drawer isn't completely stuffed for the first time in quite awhile. I love it - it keeps making me want to get rid of more!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I think if we get more creative, it might help us to avoid spending on products which we don't really need.


  Definitely! :nods:  





			
				AudreyC" url="/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/2040#post_2561418 said:
			
		

> Every time I get rid of the clutter in my life (outgrown kids' clothing, abandoned toys, stuff I thought I wanted but really just added weight to my life) I feel lighter.


  I know that feel. :yeah:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> What could possibly be a more important goal? In the end, it's not our stuff that brings us happiness. Often it's just a burden that must be maintained. Every time I get rid of the clutter in my life (outgrown kids' clothing, abandoned toys, stuff I thought I wanted but really just added weight to my life) I feel lighter.
> 
> My makeup drawer isn't completely stuffed for the first time in quite awhile. I love it - it keeps making me want to get rid of more!


Well said. I feel absolutely the same way. My low buy makeup goal is everything about making better choices and living my life differently (and like HerGreyness, I want to be able to spend my money in other more meaningful ways). And it is so nice to donate or gift some makeup to friends---de-cluttering one's life is definitely rewarding!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm full on NO BUY until imats.    Full.  On.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Good for you!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> I totally skipped the FOF debacle -- and yes, some products may have been lovely, but only if you don't already own another 22 of a similar shade or texture.  I did not even bother -- the fluidlines are similar to a few I already own, D.Diversion, a plum LE paint pot, and plummy violet from Shu which is also disc... the green which I liked, is similar to a green chromaline I have, with a bit of tweaking with my MickeyContractor Siahi, or my CD cream es, I am set if I even want this colour.  I think if we get more creative, it might help us to avoid spending on products which we don't really need.
> 
> ...


  That is awesome!


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 1, 2014)

I got a few things today but I used a gift card, I was going to buy some stuff from the FOF collection but nothing is blowing me away so I think I'll skip. My bf and I are both getting serious about a trip to NY and id like to go to IMATS so I keep reminding myself of #TeamLowBuy so that I can save my money for th trip and IMATS. I think it would be better spent on a nice trip just the 2 of us and of we hit up IMATS I'd live to hit up LimeCrime, Sugarpill and NYX, stuff that's not normally at toronto IMATS or just not as easy to find here in Canada. This thread is my saving grace hah, it's a good reminder


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's is awesome. Your stories of success really are making reevaluate my choices and putting me in a predisposition of saving.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Good for you!  Keep up the good work!  I totally skipped the FOF debacle -- and yes, some products may have been lovely, but only if you don't already own another 22 of a similar shade or texture.  I did not even bother -- the fluidlines are similar to a few I already own, D.Diversion, a plum LE paint pot, and plummy violet from Shu which is also disc... the green which I liked, is similar to a green chromaline I have, with a bit of tweaking with my MickeyContractor Siahi, or my CD cream es, I am set if I even want this colour.  I think if we get more creative, it might help us to avoid spending on products which we don't really need.  I am not looking to save as much as I want to re-direct my thinking to my future, my future long long vacation and other investments. So all this makes me, just a bit happier and that's where I'm at now.  a little bit happier -- every day:bouquet:


  Good job on skipping FOF, it's nice to have a goal for later on like a trip as you said to help encourage us and work towards


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm full on NO BUY until imats.    Full.  On.


  Maybe I should try that too. Good luck! It's not too far away, you can do it!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

1/59 days down!


----------



## User38 (Feb 1, 2014)

my "vacation" is actually a very long sabbatical.. might be 1 year to 18 months.  Once my business is sold, I will also sell some assets and move on.  I have been working on this project for more than a year now and eventually plan on retiring to do...*Whatever the hell I feel like doing with my life!!!  *


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

I didn't do as well on my low-buy in January as I wanted to, but at least I stayed away from anything trendy for the time being. I'm also planning on going through my stash and discarding or trading anything I know I won't wear again. I'm beginning to think it's time I get serious about my future, and that includes my finances. I have a few more years of school, but then my husband and I are considering moving back to his country, and we'll need some major savings for that. I really want to take this year to try and get my need for instant gratification under control. If I don't, I'll never be able to get the big things I want in life. Unfortunately, I know the exact reasons for my impulse spending, but I still find it hard to keep myself in check.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, I made my purchases and am on a no buy for the rest of February and March. When I first decided that I thought "oh my gosh is that even possible?" Eye rolling now...what a silly thought. Of course it's possible.  I'll be popping into this thread quite often I'm sure haha. You ladies are doing such a good job of sticking to your goals! Love it.


----------



## User38 (Feb 1, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I didn't do as well on my low-buy in January as I wanted to, but at least I stayed away from anything trendy for the time being. I'm also planning on going through my stash and discarding or trading anything I know I won't wear again. I'm beginning to think it's time I get serious about my future, and that includes my finances. I have a few more years of school, but then my husband and I are considering moving back to his country, and we'll need some major savings for that. I really want to take this year to try and get my need for instant gratification under control. If I don't, I'll never be able to get the big things I want in life. Unfortunately, I know the exact reasons for my impulse spending, but I still find it hard to keep myself in check.


  Good for you.. don't lose sight of the big picture and take it one step at a time.  It works out if you work at it.  Our need for instant gratification can get us into financial troubles or make us lose sight of goals.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Good for you.. don't lose sight of the big picture and take it one step at a time.  It works out if you work at it.  Our need for instant gratification can get us into financial troubles or make us lose sight of goals.


  Thank you. My need for instant gratification has comforted me at times over the past few years, but ultimately it just leads to more debt and less money for the things that are important. I would feel much better if I had a savings cushion for either fun or necessary things instead of a drawer full of impulse purchases


----------



## User38 (Feb 1, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Thank you. My need for instant gratification has comforted me at times over the past few years, but ultimately it just leads to more debt and less money for the things that are important. I would feel much better if I had a savings cushion for either fun or necessary things instead of a drawer full of impulse purchases


  I know the feeling... it's the inner addict in us. Tomorrow is my only sister's 2nd anniversary.  She died young and beautiful of  miserable cancer.  I don't condone what I do because of the pain I have felt over the years .. I just think it's time I finally took charge of my life and emotions.  And I am working on that goal.

  so hang on, hang tough.. and plod.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I know the feeling... it's the inner addict in us. Tomorrow is my only sister's 2nd anniversary.  She died young and beautiful of  miserable cancer.  I don't condone what I do because of the pain I have felt over the years .. I just think it's time I finally took charge of my life and emotions.  And I am working on that goal.
> 
> so hang on, hang tough.. and plod.


  I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so easy to take measures to dull the pain, but it ultimately doesn't go away. In those cases, it just lingers beneath the surface. That's exactly what I'm trying to do- take charge of my life and my emotions. I've given myself so many excuses over the years, and I always manage to find more. I will hang tough! I just have to stay accountable and realize that as long as I let myself slip and let myself make excuses, it'll be another ten years and I'll still be in this same position.


----------



## User38 (Feb 1, 2014)

Stay strong


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Stay strong


  Thank you, you too! It's wonderful to have all the support and to read all the stories in this thread


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone use the Alex drawers from Ikea to organize their makeup? I need to invest in some makeup storage and have been eyeing those for a couple of years now!


----------



## KGeezy (Feb 1, 2014)

I got 3 lippies (5 total with the b/u's) from FoF and I'm holding off from buying anything til Playland comes out, depending on the swatches of course. The fact that alot of the stuff Mac is putting is LE makes me impulse buy ALOT. But I guess that's Mac's plan. I swear if half the stuff they put it was permanent I'll save so much money lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok guys! I did it! I just finished organizing my makeup and I feel so happy! I am giving away tons of things to my mom and to the wonderful lady that cleans my house. I am sure they're going to take advantage of all that makeup much more than me.  I took some pics so I can stay focused. I have enough things and I don't need to buy more. I really encourage everyone to organize and declutter their stashes. Its so liberating and eye opening! We can do this!!  I am sharing my pics like Serenityy did because I think it's really helpful for everyone! She is the one that encouraged me to do this 


























  And what I am giving away


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 1, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Ok guys! I did it! I just finished organizing my makeup and I feel so happy! I am giving away tons of things to my mom and to the wonderful lady that cleans my house. I am sure they're going to take advantage of all that makeup much more than me.  I took some pics so I can stay focused. I have enough things and I don't need to buy more. I really encourage everyone to organize and declutter their stashes. Its so liberating and eye opening! We can do this!!  I am sharing my pics like Serenityy did because I think it's really helpful for everyone! She is the one that encouraged me to do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good for you! It's kind of a cathartic process haha. I know your mom and the lady who cleans your house will greatly appreciate their gifts - it's so nice of you


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 1, 2014)

KGeezy said:


> I got 3 lippies (5 total with the b/u's) from FoF and I'm holding off from buying anything til Playland comes out, depending on the swatches of course. The fact that alot of the stuff Mac is putting is LE makes me impulse buy ALOT. But I guess that's Mac's plan. I swear if half the stuff they put it was permanent I'll save so much money lol


  Ok, so I skipped FOF however I think I am going to pick up stereo Rose. I didn't get any of the lippies. which lippies did you get? DD and HH looks so pretty. I am waiting to pick up Viva Glam RiRi but it's so pretty as well.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I know the feeling... it's the inner addict in us. Tomorrow is my only sister's 2nd anniversary.  She died young and beautiful of  miserable cancer.  I don't condone what I do because of the pain I have felt over the years .. I just think it's time I finally took charge of my life and emotions.  And I am working on that goal.
> 
> so hang on, hang tough.. and plod.


I am so sorry HerGreyness. Although different circumstances, I can identify with what you have been going through. My son passed away just over two years ago now, and it has been a devastating and really tough go. I also don't condone my spending habits and am making a serious effort to make changes to my life as well. It won't happen over night I know, but at least I am trying.

  I really appreciate your candor and encouragement of others. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KGeezy (Feb 1, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Ok, so I skipped FOF however I think I am going to pick up stereo Rose. I didn't get any of the lippies. which lippies did you get? DD and HH looks so pretty. I am waiting to pick up Viva Glam RiRi but it's so pretty as well.


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 1, 2014)

HH looks so beautiful. awwww.....


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I think I did *OK* this month. I spent very little but didn't completely get nothing. One of my favorite indie co. closed down so I got one last order from them, 4 pigments. And I got the 5 shadows from Sugarpill I have been wanting at IMATS(well my friend did) so I got a huge discount. Both of the purchases I had been planning since December so I put aside money for them. No other purchases, I even skipped the ULTA 20% off I had, every time I got one.  I also paid off my Nordstrom's card and my Visa, so now my bills are very minimal, just the basics. Proud of that! Now my extra cash I would spend on makeup can go in my savings account!

  I'm still wanting to get the two fluidlines from FoF and Perfect Topping, however I think I am going to go in store and look at the PT to chose one with veining I like, and if I don't like them I will skip, since people seem to be saying the one this time around looks different than the previous release.

  I'm altering my low-buy slightly from what I had decided previously, mainly because the way I did it before just isn't fitting my lifestyle and time right now. So I am just allowing myself a certain allowance each month and am trying not to go past that. So far I am doing OK.  We'll see how it goes the next few months, not too much I want from MAC which is good. The only other thing I need to do is set up my de-stash which I'll try to get up this week. I've been so busy!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> What could possibly be a more important goal? In the end, it's not our stuff that brings us happiness. Often it's just a burden that must be maintained. Every time I get rid of the clutter in my life (outgrown kids' clothing, abandoned toys, stuff I thought I wanted but really just added weight to my life) I feel lighter.
> 
> My makeup drawer isn't completely stuffed for the first time in quite awhile. I love it - it keeps making me want to get rid of more!


 
  Thanks for sharing ladies!   Very inspiring stuff for me to read.  I like it!  

  I thought about FOF but I think I'm just skipping it entirely.  Resisting feels good -  I also declined another item in the clearance bin that I had inquired about.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have found that over the last few years, my anxiety has grown - anxiety about a lot of things.  I think it's all connected - our buying habits, our self-esteem, our ability to save and resist (self control), our will power.  I figure that if I can reign in the parts of myself that have escalated a bit out of control, I can start to feel better about myself, save that $$, and find the things that really matter in my life.  I love our thread and our community!  It feels good ladies - it feels awesome!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I am so sorry HerGreyness. Although different circumstances, I can identify with what you have been going through. My son passed away just over two years ago now, and it has been a devastating and really tough go. I also don't condone my spending habits and am making a serious effort to make changes to my life as well. It won't happen over night I know, but at least I am trying.
> 
> I really appreciate your candor and encouragement of others. Thanks for sharing.


  So sorry for your losses ladies.  Thank you for sharing your stories with us.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 2, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so easy to take measures to dull the pain, but it ultimately doesn't go away. In those cases, it just lingers beneath the surface. That's exactly what I'm trying to do- take charge of my life and my emotions. I've given myself so many excuses over the years, and I always manage to find more. I will hang tough! I just have to stay accountable and realize that as long as I let myself slip and let myself make excuses, it'll be another ten years and I'll still be in this same position.


  I feel ya girl - I understand and feel the same struggles myself.  Sometimes it feels like a never ending treadmill of disappointing myself.  It's time to get off the treadmill now - so we won't be on it in another 10 years!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Well I think I did *OK* this month. I spent very little but didn't completely get nothing. One of my favorite indie co. closed down so I got one last order from them, 4 pigments. And I got the 5 shadows from Sugarpill I have been wanting at IMATS(well my friend did) so I got a huge discount. Both of the purchases I had been planning since December so I put aside money for them. No other purchases, I even skipped the ULTA 20% off I had, every time I got one.  I also paid off my Nordstrom's card and my Visa, so now my bills are very minimal, just the basics. Proud of that! Now my extra cash I would spend on makeup can go in my savings account!  I'm still wanting to get the two fluidlines from FoF and Perfect Topping, however I think I am going to go in store and look at the PT to chose one with veining I like, and if I don't like them I will skip, since people seem to be saying the one this time around looks different than the previous release.  I'm altering my low-buy slightly from what I had decided previously, mainly because the way I did it before just isn't fitting my lifestyle and time right now. So I am just allowing myself a certain allowance each month and am trying not to go past that. So far I am doing OK.  We'll see how it goes the next few months, not too much I want from MAC which is good. The only other thing I need to do is set up my de-stash which I'll try to get up this week. I've been so busy!


  You are doing a great job! Its important that our low buy expectations fit our life style so having a monthly allowance is a good idea


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 2, 2014)

I returned the Hourglass blushes to Sephora Saturday.  It hurt a tiny bit to do so, but it had to be down.  I did an exchange for some items on my Loves list: 3 Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Creams and an Anastasia's Dipbrow and still got a few dollars back.  

  As for FoF, I'm having my SA hold one HH so that I can see it person.  If I end up liking it, I will B2M for it.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *novocainedreams* 

... I also paid off my Nordstrom's card and my Visa, so now my bills are very minimal, just the basics. Proud of that! Now my extra cash I would spend on makeup can go in my savings account!...The only other thing I need to do is set up my de-stash which I'll try to get up this week. I've been so busy!


  Savings account and de-stash!
  Way to go!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 2, 2014)

Now going through my mac eyeshadow palettes, I have 42 shadows depotted or in pro pans and although there are some favorites in here slit are severely neglected!  I have  Retrospeck Trax Banshee  Sumptuous olive Smoke and diamonds Steamy Silverthorn Olive groove Glamour check Night manoeuvres Femme fi Warming trend Green smoke Bamboo Copperplate Naked lunch Modest tone Cross cultural Sable Mineral Wedge Satin taupe Phloof Shale Ego Soba Era Magnetic fields  Grain Patina Time and space Moth brown Vex Romotely grey Go  Soft brown Omega Brule Kid Orb Saddle And 2 other neutrals with no name!  Trying to decide what to keep, I have a 15 pan palette a 30 pan double palette and a quad   Would like to limit it to the 15 pan and the quad but not sure I will manage it, in this first purge, any help appreciated ladies!!


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 2, 2014)

So many are doing so well with their low buy goals which great to hear. I'm not on a low -buy per se my situation is similar to *, HerGreyness, *I have some extensive travel plans with my cousin , a 2nd time cancer survivor, so she's doing an all round the world tour and I'm slotted in several trips which means I rather spend the money on travel than just gather more  Mac LE items. Plus I want to be free from bills so I'm paying  down certain things so I have the freedom to work when and how I want. I still love my make up but I have tons , and shopping my stash will help me get rid of clutter. I totally skipped  the 20 % of coupon at Ulta because I would have been buying just because of the discount.  I did get a few items from FoF but that was my list and didn't stray from it. I also want the Too Faced chocolate bar palette but I'm waiting a few weeks to see if I really want it or is the hype sparking my interest.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Would like to limit it to the 15 pan and the quad but not sure I will manage it, in this first purge, any help appreciated ladies!!


  Eyeshadows are the one item I don't mind having more of, because I wear eyeshadow every day and usually use 4-5 colours each time. What is it that's making your collection feel overwhelming to you? I'd definitely keep the quad because they're portable and great for travelling.

  Why not put the colours you use most into your 30 pan and see how you do with that. If you don't miss the other 15 after awhile, then maybe you can let go of them. If 30 still feels like too much at that point, you could go down to the 15 you use the most and see if that's too limiting.


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 2, 2014)

*AudreyC*, great idea of filling the 30 pan palette. *Charlotte336*, Ilike Audrey, I like to have a wide variety of eye shadows and usually use a minimum of 4 but often more on regular day. Plus eye shadows last for years. Another idea is to use a different eye shadow combination every day for a month and try to track the ones the you constantly use of the 40 plus you own. I'm doing a similar thing but I have ways more eye shadows due to  my love of palettes.


----------



## kanne (Feb 2, 2014)

I would start by cutting any that are hard to work with or have poor colour payoff. Then, I would follow Audrey C's advice and see what I was actually using regularly, and start working it down like that (maybe culling similar shades etc). 

  On that topic, I am thinking of putting Yoghurt in my B2M bag. I've had it forever and it might actually be the worst eyeshadow I have ever used. I have a very similar shade from Inglot now that is actually soft enough to get colour onto the brush without literally scratching the pan to loosen it up. Still annoyed at the SA for suggesting that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 product (and myself for buying without swatching!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also managed to stop myself from purchasing a bunch of products from Bobbi Brown this week - which meant I had the money to buy new curtains for my house, which I have been wanting to do since I moved in!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> So sorry for your losses ladies.  Thank you for sharing your stories with us.  :support:


  Ditto this. So sorry for your losses. Hugs.


----------



## hippychic823 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, I'm on a no buy for Feb and my first test came yesterday when my best friend (who is also my biggest makeup buying enabler, haha) went shopping. I swatched a few things at Sephora but bought...NADA!!! At first it was tough watching her grab up all kinds of amazing NARS lip pencils but after she checked out, I felt better knowing that even though I didn't buy anything, I saved over a hundred dollars that I can use for other things (Playland collection...haha). Heres wishing the rest of you lovlies good luck with your low buys/no buys this month!!! *stay strong*


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 2, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> So sorry for your losses ladies.  Thank you for sharing your stories with us.


 Yep, stay strong, ladies.


  I completely failed January. I don't even wanna add my spendings because I'm really afraid of the total. However, I'm quite positive for February because there is absolutely nothing that is interesting for me. There are no MAC collections coming out this month in Germany except for Viva Glam but I can also get the gloss in a few months. I'll only buy staples.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

To keep myself motivated (and occupied) during my February no-buy I've decided to make up a challenge for myself!

  I'm going to use EVERY single one of my color products at least once, without repeats. This includes lipstick, eyeshadow, blush, nail polish, liners, etc. Exceptions are: special events and eyeshadow repeats like highlighting or crease shades which I don't have as many of.

  Feel free to play along with me or come up with your own rules!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> To keep myself motivated (and occupied) during my February no-buy I've decided to make up a challenge for myself!  I'm going to use EVERY single one of my color products at least once, without repeats. This includes lipstick, eyeshadow, blush, nail polish, liners, etc. Exceptions are: special events and eyeshadow repeats like highlighting or crease shades which I don't have as many of.  Feel free to play along with me or come up with your own rules!


  This is a great idea!! I love it! I'll try and do the same


----------



## Sylvia60 (Feb 2, 2014)

I like the idea of using this "game" to to re-evaluate and up-grade my make-up experience.
  I'm doing a similar thing, using almost forgotten cosmetics to see how they work, tweaking colours and resolutely consigning products that simply don't make the cut to a "give-away" baggie, which, when it's full will be given to people I know will make good use of it.

  Life is too short to be weighed down with unloved cosmetics.
  And the money saved from resisting buying what you know you don't really want!
  I reckon the money I'm saving from this "game" will pay, at least in 3-5 years for that trip down the Nile I've always dreamed of.
  That said, they'll have to pry my LMdB Corinthian from my dead and stiffening fingers.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> I like the idea of using this "game" to to re-evaluate and up-grade my make-up experience.
> I'm doing a similar thing, using almost forgotten cosmetics to see how they work, tweaking colours and resolutely consigning products that simply don't make the cut to a "give-away" baggie, which, when it's full will be given to people I know will make good use of it.
> 
> Life is too short to be weighed down with unloved cosmetics.
> ...


Right on! Keep us updated on your progress ladies! I'm excited to get out of my makeup rut.


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey everyone  My low-buy started yesterday (1st Feb) since January was my birthday month I did treat myself a fair bit. That's all behind me now and my low buy is in full swing! Since I am trying the "French Wardrobe" approach I set some rules up. I'm a stickler for rules and trying to regulate myself in some way, can't help it.

  5 products per season (I lump spring/summer and autumn/winter together making it 10 products a year). That's in an attempt to really make me think about purchases. I can't exceed 5 in a season but I don't have to buy 5 if that makes sense? 

  No budget, I won't be buying much so I can afford to spend if there's something I really think I need (as long as it falls in line with my challenge).

  Finish a product up before buying another. This is so my purchases stay low and I'm more thoughtful. I can give myself the option to not finish a product but it has to be something I've really tried to work with.

  What with me spoiling myself a little and then birthday gifts on top I am confident I can work with this model. I destashed recently too but anything left over I am donating to a charity since 90% of the stuff is very lightly used. I'm decluttering my life in many ways lately, just happens that I started with make up.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 2, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I feel ya girl - I understand and feel the same struggles myself.  Sometimes it feels like a never ending treadmill of disappointing myself.  It's time to get off the treadmill now - so we won't be on it in another 10 years!!!


  Yes it is. I think if I set myself limits, I'll do better. I have so many goals; it's time to start reaching them!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Hey everyone  My low-buy started yesterday (1st Feb) since January was my birthday month I did treat myself a fair bit. That's all behind me now and my low buy is in full swing! Since I am trying the "French Wardrobe" approach I set some rules up. I'm a stickler for rules and trying to regulate myself in some way, can't help it.
> 
> 5 products per season (I lump spring/summer and autumn/winter together making it 10 products a year). That's in an attempt to really make me think about purchases. I can't exceed 5 in a season but I don't have to buy 5 if that makes sense?
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the french wardrobe style! Have you ever read this blog before? http://into-mind.com/ It has some great ideas about developing capsule wardrobes but also a simplified makeup look.
  I've been on the decluttering train for the past year or so too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd eventually like to have a seasonal approach to makeup where I use up and replace a few products a season rather than having a huge stash of new products all at once.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> To keep myself motivated (and occupied) during my February no-buy I've decided to make up a challenge for myself!  I'm going to use EVERY single one of my color products at least once, without repeats. This includes lipstick, eyeshadow, blush, nail polish, liners, etc. Exceptions are: special events and eyeshadow repeats like highlighting or crease shades which I don't have as many of.  Feel free to play along with me or come up with your own rules!


  That's a really good idea!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

So to keep track of the products I am using and to keep myself motivated I will share with you guys what I use each day    Today I used:  Romantico e/s Friendly e/s Cream Soda blush Lollipop Lovin' l/s   I am so excited about this challenge!!  Thank you Veronika for sharing this idea with us!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I am so excited about this challenge!!


  That's a fun idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To keep track of mine I'm using the Excel table I made for my stash inventory. It has the date I used each product and a totals column for the end of the month. Then I can see how many products got 0 uses, which ones got the highest, etc. Really helps me see what needs to be adjusted! I'm going to keep a record for the whole 12 months of low-buy and at the end of the year, anything I didn't use enough is going!

  Today I used Flatter Me pearlmatte, Painterly paint pot, Dazzlelight eyeshadow and NARS Barbarella lipstick - made me glad I didn't order Fleur d'Coral since I don't need more than one sheer coral lipstick.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

[@]ILoveMakeup84[/@] Thanks for sharing your stash & purge pics!! I love these... Thanks for starting that [@]serenityy[/@]!!! Very motivational!  





HerGreyness said:


> I know the feeling... it's the inner addict in us. Tomorrow is my only sister's 2nd anniversary.  She died young and beautiful of  miserable cancer.  I don't condone what I do because of the pain I have felt over the years .. I just think it's time I finally took charge of my life and emotions.  And I am working on that goal.  so hang on, hang tough.. and plod.


 My heart bleeds for stories like these... Sending you more hugs than you know! Family is SO important to me and I know the devastation felt by losing someone so close to your heart... Especially in such a horrible way!! Thanks for sharing this and your struggles. It really is so important to work through the hurt and get to a better place in our souls! Sounds like you are getting there... I'm sure your sister would be proud of your progress and smiling that you are doing so much better everyday!   





Knope2012 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so easy to take measures to dull the pain, but it ultimately doesn't go away. In those cases, it just lingers beneath the surface. That's exactly what I'm trying to do- take charge of my life and my emotions. I've given myself so many excuses over the years, and I always manage to find more. I will hang tough! I just have to stay accountable and realize that as long as I let myself slip and let myself make excuses, it'll be another ten years and I'll still be in this same position.


 Accountability and no excuses... Great advice and awareness sweetness!! You can do ANYTHING! BELIEVE IN YOUR STRENGTH! Hugs for you too!!  





RayRay88 said:


> Does anyone use the Alex drawers from Ikea to organize their makeup? I need to invest in some makeup storage and have been eyeing those for a couple of years now!


 I've seen those used a lot! I don't have an IKEA near me and their shipping charges are insane, so I personally went w an elfa storage system from the Container Store. They are currently running their annual 30% off sale! Maybe look into that option and see if it would suit you! Let's us know what you decide!! And of course we'd love to see pics!!   





lipstickaddict said:


> I am so sorry HerGreyness. Although different circumstances, I can identify with what you have been going through. My son passed away just over two years ago now, and it has been a devastating and really tough go. I also don't condone my spending habits and am making a serious effort to make changes to my life as well. It won't happen over night I know, but at least I am trying.  I really appreciate your candor and encouragement of others. Thanks for sharing.


 My gawd.. That hurt must be immeasurable. Thank you for telling your story. Stay strong and know you can handle these trials... I hear He doesn't give us more than we can handle, so He must have very high standards in some cases.. But you can do it! I wish I could give all you ladies the biggest hugs!! You are truly angels!  





SleepingBeauty said:


> Yep, stay strong, ladies.   I completely failed January. I don't even wanna add my spendings because I'm really afraid of the total. However, I'm quite positive for February because there is absolutely nothing that is interesting for me. There are no MAC collections coming out this month in Germany except for Viva Glam but I can also get the gloss in a few months. I'll only buy staples.


 Failing is human my dear... But I know you can do this!! Stick w it and don't give up! Cheering for you and your no-buy!!  





veronikawithak said:


> To keep myself motivated (and occupied) during my February no-buy I've decided to make up a challenge for myself!  I'm going to use EVERY single one of my color products at least once, without repeats. This includes lipstick, eyeshadow, blush, nail polish, liners, etc. Exceptions are: special events and eyeshadow repeats like highlighting or crease shades which I don't have as many of.  Feel free to play along with me or come up with your own rules!


 Great idea!! Just an FYI... In the first post I linked a thread called Theme Makeup With A Purpose... They do awesome monthly themes & goals to use more of their products! So along w your new game here... Peak in there and see if you can get some inspiration too!! Posting your daily products is super cool too!! I'm interested in seeing your posts on this girlies!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's a fun idea.   To keep track of mine I'm using the Excel table I made for my stash inventory. It has the date I used each product and a totals column for the end of the month. Then I can see how many products got 0 uses, which ones got the highest, etc. Really helps me see what needs to be adjusted! I'm going to keep a record for the whole 12 months of low-buy and at the end of the year, anything I didn't use enough is going!  Today I used Flatter Me pearlmatte, Painterly paint pot, Dazzlelight eyeshadow and NARS Barbarella lipstick - made me glad I didn't order Fleur d'Coral since I don't need more than one sheer coral lipstick.


  The Excel idea is great and super helpful. I am going to do that too for the whole year!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm having so much fun in the swap thread! I'm heading to the post office later today to ship off my first two packages. It's been fun to chat to other low-buy members and trade things that just aren't getting any love in our own stashes. I'm happy to have not wasted the items I bought and don't use, and I even get some new items to enjoy (*cough*yet more blush*cough*) in return. We all get to clear out the things that aren't being used for items that are a better choice. The best part is...we didn't have to buy a thing to do it! Sure, there's a mailing cost but that's way less than what we'd have spent buying new items.

  If you're not participating, give it serious thought. These new to me items will be as much fun as a Sephora box, and there's no guilt associated with getting them. Of course it takes trust, but there are some great ladies on this thread who are both honest and thoughtful. I'm enjoying getting to know some of them. 

  Yay us!


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> So to keep track of the products I am using and to keep myself motivated I will share with you guys what I use each day    Today I used:  Romantico e/s Friendly e/s Cream Soda blush Lollipop Lovin' l/s   I am so excited about this challenge!!  Thank you Veronika for sharing this idea with us!


 I love this idea! I recently started writing down in my journal what I used for the day but I think it would be more fun to share with each other and make this journey more enjoyable!  





PixieDancer said:


> [@]ILoveMakeup84[/@] Thanks for sharing your stash & purge pics!! I love these... Thanks for starting that [@]serenityy[/@]!!! Very motivational! My heart bleeds for stories like these... Sending you more hugs than you know! Family is SO important to me and I know the devastation felt by losing someone so close to your heart... Especially in such a horrible way!! Thanks for sharing this and your struggles. It really is so important to work through the hurt and get to a better place in our souls! Sounds like you are getting there... I'm sure your sister would be proud of your progress and smiling that you are doing so much better everyday!  Accountability and no excuses... Great advice and awareness sweetness!! You can do ANYTHING! BELIEVE IN YOUR STRENGTH! Hugs for you too!! I've seen those used a lot! I don't have an IKEA near me and their shipping charges are insane, so I personally went w an elfa storage system from the Container Store. They are currently running their annual 30% off sale! Maybe look into that option and see if it would suit you! Let's us know what you decide!! And of course we'd love to see pics!! My gawd.. That hurt must be immeasurable. Thank you for telling your story. Stay strong and know you can handle these trials... I hear He doesn't give us more than we can handle, so He must have very high standards in some cases.. But you can do it! I wish I could give all you ladies the biggest hugs!! You are truly angels! Failing is human my dear... But I know you can do this!! Stick w it and don't give up! Cheering for you and your no-buy!! Great idea!! Just an FYI... In the first post I linked a thread called Theme Makeup With A Purpose... They do awesome monthly themes & goals to use more of their products! So along w your new game here... Peak in there and see if you can get some inspiration too!! Posting your daily products is super cool too!! I'm interested in seeing your posts on this girlies!!


 Glad I can help out!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I need to check that thread Pixie! I feel so motivated and excited! I love this thread! You guys are all amazing


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> The Excel idea is great and super helpful. I am going to do that too for the whole year!


  Awesome! Good luck with it! I started a few months ago and it's already helped me curb my spending immensely..
  Last month I only wore like 2 of my eyeshadows.. lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clearly I wear a lot less eye makeup than I think I do during the school year and therefore don't need to be buying it until I use what I have!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'm having so much fun in the swap thread! I'm heading to the post office later today to ship off my first two packages. It's been fun to chat to other low-buy members and trade things that just aren't getting any love in our own stashes. I'm happy to have not wasted the items I bought and don't use, and I even get some new items to enjoy (*cough*yet more blush*cough*) in return. We all get to clear out the things that aren't being used for items that are a better choice. The best part is...we didn't have to buy a thing to do it! Sure, there's a mailing cost but that's way less than what we'd have spent buying new items.  If you're not participating, give it serious thought. These new to me items will be as much fun as a Sephora box, and there's no guilt associated with getting them. Of course it takes trust, but there are some great ladies on this thread who are both honest and thoughtful. I'm enjoying getting to know some of them.   Yay us! :stars:


  SUPERFANTASTIC!! Glad you're getting and giving new goodies! It is sometimes scary to swap on the internet, but that's why it's so nice we have such an intimate group here that we can all feel comfortable with! I'm happy its working out as planned for so many of us!!  What did you swap?? I'm nosey! Heehee


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I love this idea! I recently started writing down in my journal what I used for the day but I think it would be more fun to share with each other and make this journey more enjoyable!


   This!! And it keeps us motivated too!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Great idea!! Just an FYI... In the first post I linked a thread called Theme Makeup With A Purpose... They do awesome monthly themes & goals to use more of their products! So along w your new game here... Peak in there and see if you can get some inspiration too!!


  Thanks Pixie! I think I've popped in there once or twice before but I'll definitely have to check it out again now that I'm in the challenge mood.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Ps. If anyone's feeling on the edge about wanting things from Fantasy of Flowers, avoid that thread like the _plague_ right now. It's enabler-central with all of liba's posts! Lol.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'm having so much fun in the swap thread! I'm heading to the post office later today to ship off my first two packages. It's been fun to chat to other low-buy members and trade things that just aren't getting any love in our own stashes. I'm happy to have not wasted the items I bought and don't use, and I even get some new items to enjoy (*cough*yet more blush*cough*) in return. We all get to clear out the things that aren't being used for items that are a better choice. The best part is...we didn't have to buy a thing to do it! Sure, there's a mailing cost but that's way less than what we'd have spent buying new items.  If you're not participating, give it serious thought. These new to me items will be as much fun as a Sephora box, and there's no guilt associated with getting them. Of course it takes trust, but there are some great ladies on this thread who are both honest and thoughtful. I'm enjoying getting to know some of them.   Yay us! :stars:


  It sounds like so much fun! I wish I could swap too but living in another country makes that difficult lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've also been loving the "use it up" thread! Thanks Pixie! I think I've popped in there once or twice before but I'll definitely have to check it out again now that I'm in the challenge mood.


 The use it up thread IS cool too! I need to remember to post in there more often!! And def check out that thread again... Those ladies are all so sweet! Just be careful not to be enable by new products!! They post some really nice looks!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ps. If anyone's feeling on the edge about wanting things from Fantasy of Flowers, avoid that thread like the _plague_ right now. It's enabler-central with all of liba's posts! Lol.


  Liba is great, but she's an enabler-extraordinaire when it comes to MAC (you know it's true, girl)! I don't think they should get a pass on the bait and switch product name debacle. IMO, that's enough reason to skip the collection. When are consumers actually going to let MAC know in the only way that counts (through reduced purchases) that their business practices are unacceptable?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ps. If anyone's feeling on the edge about wanting things from Fantasy of Flowers, avoid that thread like the _plague_ right now. It's enabler-central with all of liba's posts! Lol.


  I've been avoiding that thread for the past week lol! Specially because I love lustre lipsticks. I need to be strong!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ps. If anyone's feeling on the edge about wanting things from Fantasy of Flowers, avoid that thread like the _plague_ right now. It's enabler-central with all of liba's posts! Lol.


 WERD!! Lol That liba could sell milk to a cow!! She has a talent and way w words that sweet girl! Stay out! I almost went back for SR and the other blush I didn't buy... I deleted my cart and slapped myself faster than you could say "ENABLER"!!! I second the STAY AWAY warning!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ps. If anyone's feeling on the edge about wanting things from Fantasy of Flowers, avoid that thread like the _plague_ right now. It's enabler-central with all of liba's posts! Lol.


  Oh god, I know... I don't know what to do about that collection. Should I get Petal Power or one of the Hourglass blushes? The HG blushes seem to be a bit of a gamble with the different veining.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Liba is great, but she's an enabler-extraordinaire when it comes to MAC (you know it's true, girl)! I don't think they should get a pass on the bait and switch product name debacle. IMO, that's enough reason to skip the collection. When are consumers actually going to let MAC know in the only way that counts (through reduced purchases) that their business practices are unacceptable?


I agree with you 100%!!! I didn't want to say anything more on the topic in that thread for fear of getting tackled lol. I don't think that just because the products are great in their own right the deceptive marketing can be given a pass!! That makes absolutely no sense! It only further encourages shady behavior at the expense of the consumer.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yay, I was able to swap some things as well. I'm especially happy that I found a new home for my Crew Highlight Powder. :rasta:


 That's awesome about your Crew powder!!! Yay! I personally would still rec the HG blush... Even w the swirls ratio issues. You can always pick one you like. MAC MBs can be beautiful but I think these are skippable and these shades will be done again. PP looks a lot like Orgasim by Nars too. I got it and will try it. But there's a huge chance I'll return it. HTH


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I love lustres too! But there will always be more. And I need to use what I already have! That's why I bought them!
> 
> I agree with you 100%!!! I didn't want to say anything more on the topic in that thread for fear of getting tackled lol. *I don't think that just because the products are great in their own right the deceptive marketing can be given a pass!!* That makes absolutely no sense! It only further encourages shady behavior at the expense of the consumer.


  I don't even care if the new MSF versions are better, smoother, whatever. It's called Stereo Rose/Perfect Topping, it's the same promo pic as previous releases (I think), so when I buy it I expect to get the product that I know.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

@Naynadine I'd personally go with HG since the MAC ones look seriously dupeable.. but that's just my humble opinion! Or neither! Maybe something in another brand might really grab you this summer. If you aren't obsessively in love with something I'd err on the side of skipping!


PixieDancer said:


> WERD!! Lol *That liba could sell milk to a cow!*! She has a talent and way w words that sweet girl! Stay out! I almost went back for SR and the other blush I didn't buy... I deleted my cart and slapped myself faster than you could say "ENABLER"!!! I second the STAY AWAY warning!!!


 
Absolutely!! The only reason I didn't fall into it is because I already made up my mind that none of the products were all that special and MAC and I are ON A BREAK. MAC is smothering me with his needy, clingy, manipulative behavior and I'm over it. And I have a Psyc degree so I'm determined not to be persuaded to purchase something I didn't want in the first place by thoughtful descriptions and flowery gushings. The damage to my self-esteem would be irreparable!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I've been avoiding that thread for the past week lol! Specially because I love lustre lipsticks. I need to be strong!


so strong that are pretty colors but I feel like we all have something similar I was going to maybe get 2 more of the lippies but with that price hike I think I'm done I'm going to stop hanging out in that thread so much I will not be tempted lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I don't even care if the new MSF versions are better, smoother, whatever. It's called Stereo Rose/Perfect Topping, it's the same promo pic as previous releases (I think), so when I buy it I expect to get the product that I know.


I agree 100 percent


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Liba is great, but she's an enabler-extraordinaire when it comes to MAC (you know it's true, girl)! I don't think they should get a pass on the bait and switch product name debacle. IMO, that's enough reason to skip the collection. When are consumers actually going to let MAC know in the only way that counts (through reduced purchases) that their business practices are unacceptable?





PixieDancer said:


> WERD!! Lol That liba could sell milk to a cow!! She has a talent and way w words that sweet girl! Stay out! I almost went back for SR and the other blush I didn't buy... I deleted my cart and slapped myself faster than you could say "ENABLER"!!! I second the STAY AWAY warning!!!


  Ahhh I'm so split on the situation! Mac baited us but if the product really works for me should I really send it back?  Liba is amazing with words! Like when I read her reviews I feel like a wide-eyed little girl reading a fairy tale LOL. She really got me wanting one of those blushes....shh...


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I love lustres too! *But there will always be more.* And I need to use what I already have! That's why I bought them!
> 
> I agree with you 100%!!! I didn't want to say anything more on the topic in that thread for fear of getting tackled lol. I don't think that just because the products are great in their own right the deceptive marketing can be given a pass!! That makes absolutely no sense! It only further encourages shady behavior at the expense of the consumer.


  That MAC will continue to launch 4865 collections a year is a virtual certainty. Of COURSE there will be more. 

  As for the second point, I don't care if I get tackled. Bring it! I can't believe that anyone thinks it's ok to mislead customers that way. All they had to do was call it New Stereo Rose or Stereo Rose 2 and people would have realized that it was a different product. That they used the same name is - IMO - an obvious attempt to generate sales through capitalizing on pent up demand for a coveted product. I'm not a MAC-hater, but I'm not a fangirl either. If I think they've done something misleading, I'm going to say so.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Liba is amazing with words! Like when I read her reviews I feel like a wide-eyed little girl reading a fairy tale LOL. She really got me wanting one of those blushes....shh...


  I saw that! Haha I was hoping you'd come over here and confess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Honestly if you were set on skipping, don't let someone's words convince you otherwise. They're just *words*. The reasons you had for skipping are still there and still very relevant!!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 2, 2014)

I am able to get the ONE item I wanted from FoF without breaking my no-buy for that collection. Getting to know members via the swap thread is priceless. We have some very awesome members on Specktra. Sometimes I get a wave of depression and  may come across as a bit negativist and bitter (IMO) but I am working on that. Pixie you understand what I mean. These exchanges do improve my mood which is good.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Liba is amazing with words! Like when I read her reviews I feel like a wide-eyed little girl reading a fairy tale LOL. She really got me wanting one of those blushes....shh...


  You should absolutely keep it - if you don't mind that MAC launched a different product with the same name. If you feel strongly that it wasn't ok, then you should return it. There are plenty of other similar products that would work as well.

  The end doesn't justify the means. 

  Edit: Not meaning to make anyone feel guilty about keeping the products, but if you want to return it because you feel like you were mislead then that's absolutely valid and not a 'negative' or 'angry' reaction.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @Naynadine  I'd personally go with HG since the MAC ones look seriously dupeable.. but that's just my humble opinion! Or neither! Maybe something in another brand might really grab you this summer. If you aren't obsessively in love with something I'd err on the side of skipping!    Absolutely!! The only reason I didn't fall into it is because I already made up my mind that none of the products were all that special and MAC and I are ON A BREAK. MAC is smothering me with his needy, clingy, manipulative behavior and I'm over it. And I have a Psyc degree so I'm determined not to be persuaded to purchase something I didn't want in the first place by thoughtful descriptions and flowery gushings. The damage to my self-esteem would be irreparable!


 EXACTLY! Do you ever get the feeling that the products everyone ravs about become the products that aren't as good as x in the very next collection? The same enabling that caused me to buy other products is now making me feel like that item isn't as great as this new one! How different and how much better can a product get from one collection to the next?! I can understand maybe a few years... But a few months? I'm sorry I can't fall for that. As wonderful as a product sounds, its still just sitting on my face for a few hours...  I love liba... And I would buy everything if it was up to her and her amazing descriptions.. And lord knows I have! Heehee I just personally need to get much more discriminating. I hate throwing all my disposable income at makeup!!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 2, 2014)

Luckily I really don't like the style of MAC's packaging for most products or the LE frenzy so I'm pretty safe from being tempted into buying their collections ;P And their lipstick packaging reminds me of a tampon, I just can't get over it, doesn't matter if the lipstick itself is great or not lol. And their highlighters, blushes and some eye shadows seem to be baked formula, which I don't like ;P Also T keeps giving them mediocre ratings so I wont even bother trying, when there is so many better stuff out there to try ^-^
  I browsed through the pics in that FF thread but I honestly didn't see anything amazing(forget packaging, color-wise) that I wouldn't already have a dupe of o.o


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 


As for the second point, I don't care if I get tackled. Bring it! I can't believe that anyone thinks it's ok to mislead customers that way. All they had to do was call it New Stereo Rose or Stereo Rose 2 and people would have realized that it was a different product. That they used the same name is - IMO - an obvious attempt to generate sales through capitalizing on pent up demand for a coveted product. I'm not a MAC-hater, but I'm not a fangirl either. If I think they've done something misleading, I'm going to say so.

  Oh I absolutely agree and have expressed that several times.. The general opinion of the thread was swaying that way in the beginning too!

  ..until glowing reviews came in and eyes glazed over like krispy kreme doughnuts.. lol! I think sometimes people just want permission to overspend and that's fine with me! I just won't be a part of that.

  I'm walking that line between hater and fangirl - I love a lot of their products and the majority of my stash is MAC but their business practices are terrible sometimes!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 2, 2014)

I have recently sold, gifted most of my beloved back-ups, listed a lot of BNIB MAC stuff for swap. My willingness to part with Mac  items is telling the inner me something. If I choose to listen is a whole 'nother story!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Ahhh I'm so split on the situation! Mac baited us but if the product really works for me should I really send it back?  Liba is amazing with words! Like when I read her reviews I feel like a wide-eyed little girl reading a fairy tale LOL. She really got me wanting one of those blushes....shh...


 I'm going to say this... Liba has NEVER steered me wrong. When she something is great, it IS great! Nothing like a MUA/SA just trying to make a sale. However, I don't think that any makeup item is the end all and be all of all makeup! There will always be new collections, repeated shades, new formulas. You just need to decide when the latest and greatest "version"isn't necessary for you personally. We all get there at different times. But we wouldn't be in this thread if we didn't realize there is a need for insight in this area! As for PT... I agree w Audrey, Naynadine, and everyone that feels its more about the principal than the product. However, I also bought PT before knowing we had been deceived. I would NOT have bought it after the fact just like I won't buy new version SR based on principal alone. BUT I will at least TRY PT since its coming anyways, and if I like it on its own merit, I will keep it to avoid the hassle of returning it. But I will NOT buy another repromote again without reviews and swatches FIRST! I feel there's a direct connection w macs lack of swatches for FoF and these deceitful repromotes. They knew full well what they were up to. So not again. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on ME! So I'm looking at this as a lesson learned. If you want to keep your PT, you shouldn't feel guilty doing that. Just be more cautious moving forward w repromoted items. Don't be duped again. Let's all try to make smarter buying choices in that regard. HTH hun!!! (PS please remind me I said this if they ever bring back Metal Rock!! Heehee)   





Debbs said:


> I am able to get the ONE item I wanted from FoF without breaking my no-buy for that collection. Getting to know members via the swap thread is priceless. We have some very awesome members on Specktra. Sometimes I get a wave of depression and  may come across as a bit negativist and bitter (IMO) but I am working on that. Pixie you understand what I mean. These exchanges do improve my mood which is good.


 I love you Debbs!!! Xoxo


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I love liba... And I would buy everything if it was up to her and her amazing descriptions.. And lord knows I have! Heehee I just personally need to get much more discriminating. I hate throwing all my disposable income at makeup!!


  No kidding! Really...it's blush. It's not a life-changing event. Maybe it's nice blush, but it's just freaking powder. I'm not picking on Liba at all because I really do think she's lovely and she's just sharing her excitement and pleasure in the products.

  Really though, I shake my head every time I see ads/hear chatter about the 'new technology' of this or that product. Really? We're not talking about the steam engines, the first iPod or a MRI - we're talking about a _slightly_ different formulation of blush.

  I've spent twenty years in marketing/product management/development. Trust me - all of these tactics are simply ploys to attempt to make us think we need something we don't. It's the standard sales message: This new collection is just an orgasm in a box and you'll never know how you lived without it and the old stuff that was also to die for just last season is just outdated and garbage. This new one is fresh and modern (implying that if you just finish up the old one that you're clearly not fashion forward or au courant) and if you just buy buy buy then you too can be beautiful, popular, relevant, etc.

  We all know better, but marketing is designed to appeal to our emotional side and not our logical one. It's pure unadulterated BULLSHIT.

  If you want a product because you think it would work well for you and add to your collection and YOU CAN AFFORD IT WITHOUT SACRIFICING OTHER OBJECTIVES, then by all means buy it. But don't do so just because you think it's LE or it has a celebrity's name on it (O.M.G.!) or someone describes it in an appealing way. Most of us have acknowledged that we already have too much. We don't need more just because it's 'new and improved'. It's only going to be that way until the next collection launches.

  Never underestimate the power that (even relative) financial security brings. The day we paid off our house and realized that we didn't owe a penny to anyone on the planet was hugely liberating. No matter what happens, no one can take our home away. It's been said that we are spending money we haven't earned yet to buy things we don't need to impress people we don't even like, and it's true. 

  Only buy what you want and need - not what others say you do.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Oh I absolutely agree and have expressed that several times.. The general opinion of the thread was swaying that way in the beginning too!  ..until glowing reviews came in and eyes glazed over like krispy kreme doughnuts.. lol! I think sometimes people just want permission to overspend and that's fine with me! I just won't be a part of that.  I'm walking that line between hater and fangirl - I love a lot of their products and the majority of my stash is MAC but their business practices are terrible sometimes!


 I feel the same way! When I expressed my disappointment early on I think I was called "angry." Like it's a bad thing to have standards for the products you buy!? I left it at that after again explaining my "side" which I don't feel I should have to do. If you want to buy, buy. But if I'm disappointed in deceitful business practices, I'm also allowed to express my dissatisfaction wo being made to feel I have to keep accepting a company's crap. I mean, its not like this is the first time they've done this! I agree that people will use any excuse and rav review to buy more... Just because a product is amazing doesnt mean I need to buy it. If makeup wasn't amazing, we wouldn't all be here on this website in the first place, right!?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Oh I absolutely agree and have expressed that several times.. The general opinion of the thread was swaying that way in the beginning too!
> 
> ..until glowing reviews came in and eyes glazed over like krispy kreme doughnuts.. lol! I think sometimes people just want permission to overspend and that's fine with me! I just won't be a part of that.
> 
> *I'm walking that line between hater and fangirl - I love a lot of their products and the majority of my stash is MAC but their business practices are terrible sometimes!*


  Same here.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow AudreyC PREACH! Sometimes I feel buying all this stuff is the adult version of fitting in when we were all in school. That somehow if I have the new, it item... I will be able to hang w the popular kids. Well most of the time, those kids were assholes! I would rather be friends w people who like me for me... Not what blush or jean brand I'm wearing! F the popular kids... I'm going to buy a bond! Heehee You fired me up AudreyC! I just LOVED your post! YOU are the desirable one girl!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> No kidding! Really...it's blush. It's not a life-changing event. Maybe it's nice blush, but it's just freaking powder. I'm not picking on Liba at all because I really do think she's lovely and she's just sharing her excitement and pleasure in the products.
> 
> Really though, I shake my head every time I see ads/hear chatter about the 'new technology' of this or that product. Really? We're not talking about the steam engines, the first iPod or a MRI - we're talking about a _slightly_ different formulation of blush.
> 
> ...


  Audrey you're FIRING us UP! Where's my picket sign at? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Everything you said is right on.. I think too often people forget that it's a JOB to market these products!! Lots of $, time, and research has gone into finding the easiest and most effective ways to convince us we want something that's not a "need" in the strictest sense. Nobody's doing us a favor by making new fabulous products just for our benefit.. it's to sell them for profit!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree with lots that have been saided here. pixie dancer those who called u angry can add me to the list because im angry disappointed all that. I'm not one to jump on the bandwagon of all products.I like what I think will look good on me.I did my resreach of pt 2009 thinking okay this will work for me maybe. I feel mac did deceive people with changing it had I known would I had of order no I would have wait for swatches. lesson learned the hard way who to say I will not like pt2014.but its not the product in my mind I ordered. and Audrey I   agree with u mac and all theses gimmick to get us to buy the new this and new that. when really half the time its something old package up in new shiny pretty packaging. I'm getting sooooooo over it really fast and this is coming from me who is a sucker for packaging.that why I joined this thread I have over a 130 lipsticks I'm sure somewhere in all of those I have dupes for fof ls and blushes maybe the fuildlines may be the best thing in the collection.something pretty and different and have not brought a msf since adorned I'm picky so when I say I was excited about pt is saying alot I will wait and wear it but I'm still sending mac along email about my disappointment


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You fired me up AudreyC! I just LOVED your post! YOU are the desirable one girl!!!


  You caught me in a feeling feisty moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously though, I am passionate about people's financial security. I've done the paycheque to paycheque thing (haven't we all?) with nothing set aside for emergencies, much less the future, and it takes a toll. There is no blush that's going to do more for your looks than the good night's sleep you get knowing that the wolf isn't at the door. 

  Start an emergency fund, even if you can only put $20 a month away. When you can make it $50, do. It might sound boring, but knowing that you'll be ok when life inevitably happens is a great feeling. You don't have to start with much - just start.

  Skip one beauty purchase a month if you have to - just one - and put it in a separate account. In a year, you'll have little cushion. 

  BTW, I wasn't trying to make anyone feel bad for wanting to buy or keep PT or SR; if you want them, wear them with pleasure. I just meant that others shouldn't make you feel 'negative' for being offended by MAC's nonsense and planning to return them.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I agree that people will use any excuse and rav review to buy more... Just because a product is amazing doesnt mean I need to buy it. If makeup wasn't amazing, we wouldn't all be here on this website in the first place, right!?


  I know! I can't believe people were getting up in arms about US saying it was worth skipping on account of the shadiness.. lol! I don't feel like there's any explanation necessary whatsoever! But if you are okay with that.. it's not my call. I think if Chanel or Dior were dredging up the names of old favorites to cash in on the hype people might not be so forgiving!! Why is it any different with a less expensive product like MAC?


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I know! I can't believe people were getting up in arms about US saying it was worth skipping on account of the shadiness.. lol! I don't feel like there's any explanation necessary whatsoever! But if you are okay with that.. it's not my call. I think if Chanel or Dior were dredging up the names of old favorites to cash in on the hype people might not be so forgiving!! Why is it any different with a less expensive product like MAC?


  Because MAC can do no wrong with some people. They're entitled to their opinion, but some of us are a little more objective.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Because MAC can do no wrong with some people. They're entitled to their opinion, but some of us are a little more objective.


Just _a little_.. lol.

  Ps. They raised the Canadian lippie price to $19. More fuel for the low-buy fire!! And ladies, it is burning HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> No kidding! Really...it's blush. It's not a life-changing event. Maybe it's nice blush, but it's just freaking powder. I'm not picking on Liba at all because I really do think she's lovely and she's just sharing her excitement and pleasure in the products.  Really though, I shake my head every time I see ads/hear chatter about the 'new technology' of this or that product. Really? We're not talking about the steam engines, the first iPod or a MRI - we're talking about a _slightly_ different formulation of blush.  I've spent twenty years in marketing/product management/development. Trust me - all of these tactics are simply ploys to attempt to make us think we need something we don't. It's the standard sales message: This new collection is just an orgasm in a box and you'll never know how you lived without it and the old stuff that was also to die for just last season is just outdated and garbage. This new one is fresh and modern (implying that if you just finish up the old one that you're clearly not fashion forward or au courant) and if you just buy buy buy then you too can be beautiful, popular, relevant, etc.  We all know better, but marketing is designed to appeal to our emotional side and not our logical one. It's pure unadulterated BULLSHIT.  If you want a product because you think it would work well for you and add to your collection and YOU CAN AFFORD IT WITHOUT SACRIFICING OTHER OBJECTIVES, then by all means buy it. But don't do so just because you think it's LE or it has a celebrity's name on it (O.M.G.!) or someone describes it in an appealing way. Most of us have acknowledged that we already have too much. We don't need more just because it's 'new and improved'. It's only going to be that way until the next collection launches.  Never underestimate the power that (even relative) financial security brings. The day we paid off our house and realized that we didn't owe a penny to anyone on the planet was hugely liberating. No matter what happens, no one can take our home away. It's been said that we are spending money we haven't earned yet to buy things we don't need to impress people we don't even like, and it's true.   Only buy what you want and need - not what others say you do.


  PREACH!!!!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 2, 2014)

IT'S GETTING HOT IN HERRRR!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> IT'S GETTING HOT IN HERRRR!


  So cut up all your cards!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been saying that MAC needs to give Liba a cut of their profits. Nobody was checking for those Huggables until she came along. Now she's about to save MAC again with this FoF scandalito (Spanglish for little scandal. LOL!) A breakup with MAC is on the horizon. I hate paying more, even if it's a dollar, for something that was cheaper yesterday. We had a good run, and I have the makeup to prove it. I will say ahead of time that I'm breaking my low-buy now that Melt has finally restocked. I normally would wait, but since Melt restocks every leap year, I can't afford to miss out.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 2, 2014)

2 days into my no buy, there were a few things i was bidding on ebay today, but its funny, when im out doing stuff i always bid really low, way lower than i would if i was sat at home waiting for the item to end,
  so i didnt win anything and wasnt bothered taht i didnt win because i was out having a nice time anyway 
  im always less bothered when im distracted, busy, out doing stuff.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow, it's really disappointing the one product I really wanted was PT and now it's basically a different product, I liked the pinkyness about the original....I'm on the fence if I want it at all anymore, I am glad I didn't rush out to buy everything when it was firs released, as I prefer buying from Nordstrom, but such a bummer, I suppose it saved me money! I can put it towards something else. I admit one of the blushes looked gorgeous and Dreaming Dahlia(I love corals) but I'm still going to say no, I'm sure I have something similar or can get something similar in the future. MAC's really been more and more of a letdown lately.


----------



## princessjest (Feb 2, 2014)

I completly agree ... These MSF repromotes are beyond shadyshady it's freeloading on previous hype ... I was only planning on picking up PT from FOF and now I think I will skip the collection completely, I quite like the look of new Stereo Rose so will swatch it in store but am under no illusion it will be a BU for my "real thing" stereo rose.  I agree that the most hyped products seem to be the ones that you hear there is a better version of in the latest for exampleI was hearing that Instigator is everything TTT should have been but TTT was released it was everything that Fixed On Drama should have been etc etc etc!


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

I happen to agree with Audrey C. ... wait till the S.S. system goes kaput when you hit 60, God forbid you lose your job, or have a health emergency..

  start saving even if it's a tiny amount per day -- week, and then learn to invest.  take charge of your finances. I would rather be the attractive old lady with a Hermes handbag, a Rolex watch, and a big stash of cash for rainy days.. even if I still use my same old Red signature lipstick, old jeans and a great Chanel T shirt.

  it's an investment in oneself and one's future.


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 2, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I've been saying that MAC needs to give Liba a cut of their profits. Nobody was checking for those Huggables until she came along. Now she's about to save MAC again with this FoF scandalito (Spanglish for little scandal. LOL!)


  I have my suspicions that Liba is really a secret agent mole planted here by MAC to enable us to buy and buy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways, I'm not listening.  La la la la la!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 2, 2014)

This is waaaaay better than flipping channels!


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow did I missed another MAC controversy! Sorry for those who are disappointed in the colour-product, I personally saw some swatch of the FOF collection and just realized I DONT need another LIPSTICK!!! feel good right.... well i'm really looking at Shiseido lipstick RD732  for 2 weeks now and almost purchased it and remember my low-buy resolution! so my total for January money speeking is: I buy Hermes ambres des merveilles perfume at 82$ and MAC lipstick Carnal instinct for 20$.  Not bad but could have been better like 0 will have been better! Anyhow February have to be a 0 purchased month!!!! Let keep the good work guys 
  My goal this month I have 3 lipsticks that are almost done Guerlain rose malicieux (almost 7 years old yeeks!!! but still in good condition), Cuivre Ardent (7yrs old) and Dior Action red (5yrs old) so need to finish them and if I do THEN i can buy Shiseido RD732!!! will post pictures


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> Wow did I missed another MAC controversy! Sorry for those who are disappointed in the colour-product, I personally saw some swatch of the FOF collection and just realized I DONT need another LIPSTICK!!! feel good right.... well i'm really looking at Shiseido lipstick RD732  for 2 weeks now and almost purchased it and remember my low-buy resolution! so my total for January money speeking is: I buy Hermes ambres des merveilles perfume at 82$ and MAC lipstick Carnal instinct for 20$.  Not bad but could have been better like 0 will have been better! Anyhow February have to be a 0 purchased month!!!! Let keep the good work guys
> My goal this month I have 3 lipsticks that are almost done Guerlain rose malicieux (almost 7 years old yeeks!!! but still in good condition), Cuivre Ardent (7yrs old) and Dior Action red (5yrs old) so need to finish them and if I do THEN i can buy Shiseido RD732!!! will post pictures


Not a controversy at all! Just an honest airing of opinions in a judgment-free environment. I find anything not explicitly pro-MAC goes over much better in this thread than in any of the collection ones. Everyone needs a space to express themselves!

  Good luck with your February goals and definitely keep us updated! I'm working on a 0 month too.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Wow, it's really disappointing the one product I really wanted was PT and now it's basically a different product, I liked the pinkyness about the original....I'm on the fence if I want it at all anymore, I am glad I didn't rush out to buy everything when it was firs released, as I prefer buying from Nordstrom, but such a bummer, I suppose it saved me money! I can put it towards something else. I admit one of the blushes looked gorgeous and Dreaming Dahlia(I love corals) but I'm still going to say no, I'm sure I have something similar or can get something similar in the future. MAC's really been more and more of a letdown lately.


  I'm in the same boat. I guess I will let destiny decide... if I see it online I will order it and see how I like it and how it compares to my other gazillion highlighters. But I won't do the hardcore 24/7 stalking I used to do (and that is usually nessecary to get the MSFs).

  I realize it's an emotional attachment I have to MAC. For some reason I used to hoard their blushes, but when I think about it Givenchy or Shiseido blushes have a much nicer formula. I guess it all comes down to the LE hype and MAC releasing a lot more shades than any other brand. So I feel like I can always have the newest trendiest blush colour whereas with high end brands there are usually just a handful of permanent ones to choose from.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Not a controversy at all! Just an honest airing of opinions in a judgment-free environment. I find anything not explicitly pro-MAC goes over much better in this thread than in any of the collection ones. Everyone needs a space to express themselves!
> 
> Good luck with your February goals and definitely keep us updated! I'm working on a 0 month too.


  LOL i'm with you! I was a little sarcastic in my comment above, by no means a MAC fanatic, so all those comments about the FoF collection are really entertaining, and make me comfortable in my decision to spend minimal time on that collection and save my money.
  as for february only 26 days to go!!! and the Olympic is coming so less time on the internet shopping!


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

I was recently digging around my stash and found a pink blush duo by Givenchy -- a soft soft pink paired with a soft lavender pink. I have never used it and it's perfect for now and anytime.

  I say this because there are many products which have in our stashes which might not have gotten the use they deserve because we get caught up in the latest, the newest and the highest tech.. the highest tech in mu is only about refining products.  Nothing new has been invented since the 30's (ingredients).  

  but if we live by hype we risk depleting our savings and our life style -- yes we will have the latest lippie, but will be living from paycheck to paycheck.


  jmho


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 2, 2014)

Liba is just as much an enabler (as anyone here is with something they love) as an anti-enabler.


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have been on both sides of the proverbial enabling fence.  I have been a cheerleader for some products and have come to a certain maturity on my needs and wants -- if that's anti-enabling. so be it.  Amen.

  I would rather buy stocks, art or houses than more makeup which I will eventually trash or give away.

  that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have been on both sides of the proverbial enabling fence.  I have been a cheerleader for some products and have come to a certain maturity on my needs and wants -- if that's anti-enabling. so be it.  Amen.
> 
> I would rather buy stocks, art or houses than more makeup which I will eventually trash or give away.
> 
> that's my story and I am sticking to it.


I'm just relieved that there's an entire thread dedicated to anti-enabling. It's a safe haven. It's not about actively discouraging people from buying products they're going to love.. just advocating rationality so we end up with products we truly adore rather than ones we've been brainwashed to buy and don't even really like.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Liba is just as much an enabler (as anyone here is with something they love) as an anti-enabler.


 I love Liba. She's never steered me wrong (I know I said this already). She's several times told me she thought x would be better for me than x... So I know she's giving honest opinions & advice. She loves to gush when things are fabulous. And I don't doubt her one bit. I'm sure they are! And the fact that I trust her makes her much more dangerous for me! Heehee I agree w the person that said good reviews by Liba (or even elegant one) should come w warning labels!! Lol But for full disclosure, on Specktra that's what people want! To hear things are great & must have. I think "low buy" isn't exactly the popular vision on a place like this... Thus my original apprehension in starting this thread to begin with. But obviously a lot of us wanted a safe haven wo having to cold turkey our beloved Specktra!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I was recently digging around my stash and found a pink blush duo by Givenchy -- a soft soft pink paired with a soft lavender pink. I have never used it and it's perfect for now and anytime.
> 
> I say this because* there are many products which have in our stashes which might not have gotten the use they deserve because we get caught up in the latest, the newest and the highest tech..* the highest tech in mu is only about refining products.  Nothing new has been invented since the 30's (ingredients).
> 
> ...


  Agreed. That's why I joinded this thread. The support here is amazing.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm just relieved that there's an entire thread dedicated to anti-enabling. It's a safe haven. It's not about actively discouraging people from buying products they're going to love.. just advocating rationality so we end up with products we truly adore rather than ones we've been brainwashed to buy and don't even really like.


 I used some of your exact same words at the exact same time!! Sistas!!heehee


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I used some of your exact same words at the exact same time!! Sistas!!heehee








LOW BUY SISTASSS!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That's awesome about your Crew powder!!! Yay! I personally would still rec the HG blush... Even w the swirls ratio issues. You can always pick one you like. MAC MBs can be beautiful but I think these are skippable and these shades will be done again. PP looks a lot like Orgasim by Nars too. I got it and will try it. But there's a huge chance I'll return it. HTH


  If anyone else (like me) has Nars Soulshine, Temptalia's comparison swatch of it against PP was REALLY close.  BTW, does anybody know if there's a way to plug in the colour names of particular products to compare them in Temptalia's swatch gallery? it's so tedious to go through all the filters when you know exactly what shades you want to compare.


----------



## kanne (Feb 2, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> BTW, does anybody know if there's a way to plug in the colour names of particular products to compare them in Temptalia's swatch gallery? it's so tedious to go through all the filters when you know exactly what shades you want to compare.


  I ant to know this as well! I also compared PP and NARS Deep Throat - IDENTICAL. Don't need it, as gorgeous as it is!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh man, I needed this thread today.  I find that I'm really tempted to buy things when I'm feeling down, I guess as a pick-me-up.  I found out last week that I will likely be out of a job in 4 weeks, and I'm really struggling with that.  It's not that I think I can't find something else, but this job was MY DREAM JOB, and I'm just grieving over the fact that it's not going to be a long-term thing.

  Today was really a struggle because I was *thisclose* to running to Sephora and buying a bunch of stuff to cheer me up.  Still fighting with myself in my head, but so far I haven't purchased anything.

  I think it's really eye opening when we start to evaluate all of the reasons we shop.  When it comes to makeup, I rarely buy things because I need them.  Depending on the situation, makeup shopping is more like therapy, or a welcome distraction, or a celebration, or a hobby to fill my time.  Or even a compulsion.  I'm not saying that it's inherently WRONG to buy things for these reasons, but it can easily get out of control and I think it's good to have an understanding of our motives.

  All of your comments and thoughts in here today have been really edifying to me.  Thanks, ladies.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> But for full disclosure, on Specktra that's what people want! To hear things are great & must have. I think "low buy" isn't exactly the popular vision on a place like this... Thus my original apprehension in starting this thread to begin with. But obviously a lot of us wanted a safe haven wo having to cold turkey our beloved Specktra!


Quite frankly, I love Liba and her reviews, and she is one of the reasons I joined the Specktra community in the first place! Her enthusiasm is fantastic, but it does not make me run out and buy a bunch of makeup I don't need. More often than not, she cements what I was thinking about a product in the first place, and she helps me make some good decisions about items I was on the fence about. Even with my low buy goals, I appreciate hearing what she has to say! I guess it comes down to the individual and the level of self control in place to begin with--haha!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know what to think though, when Liba wrote that the new liplusters are not drying, but temptalia wrote that they are drying? Everything depends on skin-chemistry I guess, that's why some people love something and others hate it and both are correct? So it ends up with having to try for yourself and see if stuff lives up to hype lol so complicated, I wish makeup was simpler and I didn't need to go try the dirty testers in stores *eek*


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Oh man, I needed this thread today.  I find that I'm really tempted to buy things when I'm feeling down, I guess as a pick-me-up.  I found out last week that I will likely be out of a job in 4 weeks, and I'm really struggling with that.  It's not that I think I can't find something else, but this job was MY DREAM JOB, and I'm just grieving over the fact that it's not going to be a long-term thing.
> 
> Today was really a struggle because I was *thisclose* to running to Sephora and buying a bunch of stuff to cheer me up.  Still fighting with myself in my head, but so far I haven't purchased anything.
> 
> ...


Hang in there! So much of shopping boils down to the emotional boost of a new purchase.. that's such a difficult hurdle. I'm so sorry to hear about your job and I hope you find something even better very soon! In the meantime, make sure you take care of you. Do things that make you happy that don't necessarily involve shopping.. read a great book, cuddle up with a friend or loved one, check out a new coffee shop or art gallery or whatever you're into! Experiences > purchases. Good luck!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Liba is absolutely fabulous and so are her reviews.. no disagreement there whatsoever! But I think we've all tried to make it very clear that this isn't about her or anyone else who likes to share great finds but rather about making a separate space free of people gushing about products (no matter how great they may be!).
> 
> I do disagree that it's a question of self control.. The majority of people are very much influenced by what others say and do or the images and ideas we're exposed to, often without even realizing it! Influence is very subtle, and we all underestimate how much it affects us on a daily basis. If you're managing to participate in threads with those triggers and maintain your low buy goals, bravo!! That's awesome! But some of us need to separate from that and it's not a question of willpower but simply controlling our environments to prevent the triggers from being there in the first place!
> 
> ...


  Aw, thank you so much!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> You caught me in a feeling feisty moment. :haha:   Seriously though, I am passionate about people's financial security. I've done the paycheque to paycheque thing (haven't we all?) with nothing set aside for emergencies, much less the future, and it takes a toll. There is no blush that's going to do more for your looks than the good night's sleep you get knowing that the wolf isn't at the door.   Start an emergency fund, even if you can only put $20 a month away. When you can make it $50, do. It might sound boring, but knowing that you'll be ok when life inevitably happens is a great feeling. You don't have to start with much - just start.  Skip one beauty purchase a month if you have to - just one - and put it in a separate account. In a year, you'll have little cushion.   BTW, I wasn't trying to make anyone feel bad for wanting to buy or keep PT or SR; if you want them, wear them with pleasure. I just meant that others shouldn't make you feel 'negative' for being offended by MAC's nonsense and planning to return them.


  You are so right! Its very important to set some money aside each month even if its a little. You never know when you might need it.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Quite frankly, I love Liba and her reviews, and she is one of the reasons I joined the Specktra community in the first place! Her enthusiasm is fantastic, but it does not make me run out and buy a bunch of makeup I don't need. More often than not, she cements what I was thinking about a product in the first place, and she helps me make some good decisions about items I was on the fence about. Even with my low buy goals, I appreciate hearing what she has to say! I guess it comes down to the individual and the level of self control in place to begin with--haha!


  I like Liba's reviews, too, but I definitely felt my resolve weakening when I read her latest on FOF! I have too many highlighters and beauty powders because of all the raves people do about them (not just Liba). I think I can't really discriminate between them because I don't see that the colours are all that different, so I am always sucked into people's glowing descriptions of them, thinking they must be seeing something that I don't see.   I mean, I can see that a bit of highlighter can look nice, but all the highlighters basically seem to look pretty much the same on the face, at the end of the day, and they are always among the most expensive items, too!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Liba is absolutely fabulous and so are her reviews.. no disagreement there whatsoever! But I think we've all tried to make it very clear that this isn't about her or anyone else who likes to share great finds but rather about making a separate space free of people gushing about products (no matter how great they may be!).
> 
> I do disagree that it's a question of self control.. The majority of people are very much influenced by what others say and do or the images and ideas we're exposed to, often without even realizing it! Influence is very subtle, and we all underestimate how much it affects us on a daily basis. If you're managing to participate in threads with those triggers and maintain your low buy goals, bravo!! That's awesome! But some of us need to separate from that and it's not a question of willpower but simply controlling our environments to prevent the triggers from being there in the first place!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I do feel like I'm doing really well on my low buy


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I mean, I can see that a bit of highlighter can look nice, but all the highlighters basically seem to look pretty much the same on the face, at the end of the day, and they are always among the most expensive items, too!


Thanks so much for sharing that! These are the feelings I had in mind today when I posted. I often feel like that too, which is why I love to come here for my daily dose of reality and rationality!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> *I don't even care if the new MSF versions are better, smoother, whatever. It's called Stereo Rose/Perfect Topping, it's the same promo pic as previous releases (I think), so when I buy it I expect to get the product that I know. *


  YAAAASSS!!!  And while I appreciate the love for MAC by some folks in this forum, wrong is wrong.  FAIR IS FAIR!  Like The Legend Of Billie Jean!  If you're gonna call it Stereo Rose/Perfect Topping and consider it a repromote... then don't change the color.  I can't WAIT for it to arrive so I can send it RIGHT back.  I'm letting MAC know I'm not pleased with my small stance.  I can't judge others for keeping it, I get it, but I won't be.  I'm sticking with my low-buy and it's the only thing I purchased from that collection and I'm HAPPY to send it back so I can spend my funds elsewhere on a company that doesn't practice deceptive advertising.  I feel like y'all do.  I have a few highlighters and while they're very pretty, on me they all kind of look the same.  Stereo Rose in it's original form could have been multi use, but  in this new form?  I don't need another hero highlighter!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Liba is absolutely fabulous and so are her reviews.. no disagreement there whatsoever! But I think we've all tried to make it very clear that this isn't about her or anyone else who likes to share great finds but rather about making a separate space free of people gushing about products (no matter how great they may be!).  I do disagree that it's a question of self control.. The majority of people are very much influenced by what others say and do or the images and ideas we're exposed to, often without even realizing it! Influence is very subtle, and we all underestimate how much it affects us on a daily basis. If you're managing to participate in threads with those triggers and maintain your low buy goals, bravo!! That's awesome! But some of us need to separate from that and it's not a question of willpower but simply controlling our environments to prevent the triggers from being there in the first place!  That's the one and only reason I posted a warning about enabling - to help my fellow low buy teammates keep themselves out of dangerous situations! Hope that makes sense.  END OF QUOTE -----------------------  Thanks! I saw your post after I had already posted mine above. I think you articulated what I was talking about very well. In a way, the hype makes you distrust your own reactions and second-guess yourself. If everybody else loves it, there must be something in it!  If I don't get the big deal about highlighters, maybe I just haven't found the perfect one yet, and this one might be it!  I think I just like play


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> YAAAASSS!!!  And while I appreciate the love for MAC by some folks in this forum, wrong is wrong.  FAIR IS FAIR!  Like The Legend Of Billie Jean!  If you're gonna call it Stereo Rose/Perfect Topping and consider it a repromote... then don't change the color.  I can't WAIT for it to arrive so I can send it RIGHT back.  I'm letting MAC know I'm not pleased with my small stance.  I can't judge others for keeping it, I get it, but I won't be.  I'm sticking with my low-buy and it's the only thing I purchased from that collection and I'm HAPPY to send it back so I can spend my funds elsewhere on a company that doesn't practice deceptive advertising.


  Good for you for taking a stand!! I applaud you! If they had made it clear that it was a reformulation and provided comparison swatches and descriptions in advance it would not have been a big deal! At all! Whether it's active deception or poor marketing is debatable I guess but whether it is fair to the customer is not! It's clearly unfair. If anyone wants to keep theirs because they love it or it just doesn't bother them, good for you too! I'm not here to judge.

  I absolutely think that if this was any other brand using the same LE name for a new product, there would be borderline rioting in the streets lol. If Chanel had a new LE nail polish called Jade and then it turned out to be an army green when everyone was expecting a re-promote of the 2009 Jade's mint with subtle shimmer.. there would be chaos!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 2, 2014)

Oops, I guess I cut myself off!   What I was going to say is that makeup is also a creative outlet for us, and we obviously all share a love of colour! Since it doesn't take all that long to make up your face, the thrill of a new product just doesn't last that long. So I would encourage everyone to find a creative outlet they enjoy that can incorporate their love of colour. For instance, I have taken up water colour painting for fun, which lets me play with colour for as long as I want. My watercolours are really dreadful, to be honest, but I'm having fun and meeting new people, anyway.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 2, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> What I was going to say is that makeup is also a creative outlet for us, and we obviously all share a love of colour! Since it doesn't take all that long to make up your face, the thrill of a new product just doesn't last that long. So I would encourage everyone to find a creative outlet they enjoy that can incorporate their love of colour. For instance, I have taken up water colour painting for fun, which lets me play with colour for as long as I want. My watercolours are really dreadful, to be honest, but I'm having fun and meeting new people, anyway.


  That is an amazing idea!! I love that you're injecting your love for color into your life in another way. I also love the idea of *creating *rather than *collecting*. Best!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a question. If the rumors are true that Mac is re-releasing Metal Rock ( one of my splurges) should we be excited ? Will it be another completely different version? Lol either way I think I want it. SMH


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That is an amazing idea!! I love that you're injecting your love for color into your life in another way. I also love the idea of *creating* rather than *collecting*. Best!:cheer:


  Thanks, Veronika! If people aren't into something like painting, I bet they could have a lot of fun getting their own face charts and using their stash to fill them in! You could come up with a lot of different looks that way without having to keep washing your face over and over again!  I'm pretty sure you can buy face charts online, but you could easily trace or draw your own instead.


----------



## singer82 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm proud to say I just got back from Vegas. And I didn't buy one thing of makeup. So proud of myself. Of course I ordered two lippies from FF before I left...but that doesn't count lol. I surpassed MAC, Sephora, and Inglot! Crazy


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2014)

When I dug deep into my stash to pick the swap items, I swatched and played around a bit. There's a lot more stuff I will be getting rid of in the near future. I noticed I'm a lot more drawn to subtle looks now rather than the ''MAC style'', the thing I dislike most these days is too much shimmer. I know I'm not ''old'' and everyone can wear what they want at any age, but I do feel too old for some type of products, like shimmery mineralize blushes, glosses etc. Or maybe not old, but it's just that my taste has changed. (hey, i'm even starting to wear flat shoes, never saw that coming, lol)
  I also remembered I have Ring of Saturn and Simmer, which are the same kind of shade as PP, so I can safely skip that. I find them both too shimmery now as well, and I haven't even worn them more than a couple of times. I should have stopped at Springsheen, and not get Orgasm. _And _Ring of Saturn... _and _Simmer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On another note, has anyone tried the new Nars Instant Line & Pore Perfector? I'm wondering if it's worth the money. I planned on getting it, but since so far it's only available on the EU Nars site where shipping is pricey I haven't ordered it yet. I'm trying to wait for HQhair to have it where shipping is free and hopefully get a discount as well.


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> When I dug deep into my stash to pick the swap items, I swatched and played around a bit. There's a lot more stuff I will be getting rid of in the near future. I noticed I'm a lot more drawn to subtle looks now rather than the ''MAC style'', the thing I dislike most these days is too much shimmer. I know I'm not ''old'' and everyone can wear what they want at any age, but I do feel too old for some type of products, like shimmery mineralize blushes, glosses etc. Or maybe not old, but it's just that my taste has changed. (hey, i'm even starting to wear flat shoes, never saw that coming, lol)
> I also remembered I have Ring of Saturn and Simmer, which are the same kind of shade as PP, so I can safely skip that. I find them both too shimmery now as well, and I haven't even worn them more than a couple of times. I should have stopped at Springsheen, and not get Orgasm. _And _Ring of Saturn... _and _Simmer.
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered the Nars,  Naynadine.. will try out and report back.  I should be getting next week.  Due to my age, I am purchasing more "care" and correcting type products vs. colour per se.  I agree with you on the shimmer/glitter -- I have not worn it in a few years and will only use a slight sheen for evenings out only.  I don't have wrinkles on my eyes or many lines at all, but it's just something which is out of my comfort zone.  Forget wild and "fashion" colours.. lol.  I love a natural look with a bit of tramp.. lol.  My tramp has lined eyes and does a soft smokey eye though. I do softer reds and pinks for day, and bit time red at night with lighter eyes.  No three and four ES for me -- ever.

  I don't wear flats during the day but I have enough to leave in different places and change during the day if it's a long one.  

  I suspect the NARS product is a silicone concentrate -- similar to Lauder's Perfectionist line, but I like the tube and portability of it.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 2, 2014)

I LOVE this for pores and fine lines.

http://www.sephora.com/instant-smooth-perfecting-touch-P130909?skuId=1029859


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
  I ordered the Nars,  Naynadine.. will try out and report back.  I should be getting next week.  Due to my age, I am purchasing more "care" and correcting type products vs. colour per se.  I agree with you on the shimmer/glitter -- I have not worn it in a few years and will only use a slight sheen for evenings out only.  I don't have wrinkles on my eyes or many lines at all, but it's just something which is out of my comfort zone.  Forget wild and "fashion" colours.. lol.  I love a natural look with a bit of tramp.. lol.  My tramp has lined eyes and does a soft smokey eye though. I do softer reds and pinks for day, and bit time red at night with lighter eyes.  No three and four ES for me -- ever.

  I don't wear flats during the day but I have enough to leave in different places and change during the day if it's a long one.  

  I suspect the NARS product is a silicone concentrate -- similar to Lauder's Perfectionist line, but I like the tube and portability of it.




Thanks! I'm not Naynadine, but I was also looking into this product. Look forward to the feedback!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 2, 2014)

I think I missed the big post in the FofF thread, describing in depth these new MSFs and how great and fabulous and fantastic they are and to forget about the naming fiasco because these are superior quality MSF's and they're just the most wonderful products on earth and... Yeah.  I just read it. Jesus take the wheel.  I cannot.  MAC could have just as well made these superior quality from the old releases and STILL made them the same color.  Sorry.  Not buying the hype. 

  Anyway, I'm sticking to returning it and to my low buy.  I I bought some of the new Maybelline The Buffs because they were BOGO at Walgreens and I am always looking for a good nude.  It's hard out here for a WOC. 

  I think next on my list is one of the new Hourglass blushes.  Now that complete swatches are up and there are reviews and comments that some of them are very very light, I'm thinking Mood Exposure, the darkest one, would be a good one to try. 

  That's all on my list honestly.  So far I'm skipping the upcoming MAC collections.  I'm like a scorned girlfriend with them.  Please get away from me, I'm no longer interested in what you have to say.


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I LOVE this for pores and fine lines.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/instant-smooth-perfecting-touch-P130909?skuId=1029859


  I have this product and use it but mostly for under eyes before concealing.  I don't like it for face too much as my skin is still normal and it tends to give me oilies during the day. In general, I do like it but not my HG product.


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> I think I missed the big post in the FofF thread, describing in depth these new MSFs and how great and fabulous and fantastic they are and to forget about the naming fiasco because these are superior quality MSF's and they're just the most wonderful products on earth and... Yeah.  I just read it. Jesus take the wheel.  I cannot.  MAC could have just as well made these superior quality from the old releases and STILL made them the same color.  Sorry.  Not buying the hype.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sticking to returning it and to my low buy.  I I bought some of the new Maybelline The Buffs because they were BOGO at Walgreens and I am always looking for a good nude.  It's hard out here for a WOC.
> 
> ...


  lol.. @ scorned girlfriend.. I hear ya!


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thanks! I'm not Naynadine, but I was also looking into this product. Look forward to the feedback!


  Lipstickaddict.. yw.. and I should be getting it end of week hopefully and will report back.  I also owe Naynadine some pics of Caron loose powders.. I have had little time but will get around to it next week.

  also, a special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for you.. and I am sorry for your loss too.  It's been a rough day for me today.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> When I dug deep into my stash to pick the swap items, I swatched and played around a bit. There's a lot more stuff I will be getting rid of in the near future. I noticed I'm a lot more drawn to subtle looks now rather than the ''MAC style'', the thing I dislike most these days is too much shimmer. I know I'm not ''old'' and everyone can wear what they want at any age, but I do feel too old for some type of products, like shimmery mineralize blushes, glosses etc. Or maybe not old, but it's just that my taste has changed. (hey, i'm even starting to wear flat shoes, never saw that coming, lol)
> I also remembered I have Ring of Saturn and Simmer, which are the same kind of shade as PP, so I can safely skip that. I find them both too shimmery now as well, and I haven't even worn them more than a couple of times. I should have stopped at Springsheen, and not get Orgasm. _And _Ring of Saturn... _and _Simmer.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! I gave up my heels for boots (even when I lecture). I'll admit, they're super cute boots, but anyway....back on topic, I also got rid of my Nars Orgasm and am currently trying to find a new home for my pretty much untouched Simmer. Here's to knowing what you like so you can make better choices!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 2, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Oh man, I needed this thread today.  I find that I'm really tempted to buy things when I'm feeling down, I guess as a pick-me-up.  I found out last week that I will likely be out of a job in 4 weeks, and I'm really struggling with that.  It's not that I think I can't find something else, but this job was MY DREAM JOB, and I'm just grieving over the fact that it's not going to be a long-term thing.  Today was really a struggle because I was *thisclose* to running to Sephora and buying a bunch of stuff to cheer me up.  Still fighting with myself in my head, but so far I haven't purchased anything.  I think it's really eye opening when we start to evaluate all of the reasons we shop.  When it comes to makeup, I rarely buy things because I need them.  Depending on the situation, makeup shopping is more like therapy, or a welcome distraction, or a celebration, or a hobby to fill my time.  Or even a compulsion.  I'm not saying that it's inherently WRONG to buy things for these reasons, but it can easily get out of control and I think it's good to have an understanding of our motives.  All of your comments and thoughts in here today have been really edifying to me.  Thanks, ladies.


  Right there with you! I was laid off on Friday. If not for this thread, I'd have bought tons of pity presents. We will both find better jobs soon.


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Right there with you! I was laid off on Friday. If not for this thread, I'd have bought tons of pity presents. We will both find better jobs soon.


  Exactly.. and keep up the great attitude, you will find something much better!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm still catching up on this thread and don't know if this has been mentioned but I'm laughing at the "real thing" comment of 2012 stereo rose cuz its far from it. Its been changed before and it will change again 

  Stereo Rose has been re-promoted 3X already
  Launched Gold Play 2005  (was said to be more pink and less bronze)
  In the Groove 2010 (more bronze and darker)
  Apres Chic 2012 

  so see! I know all MSF are suppose to be different becuz of the veining blah blah blah but these don even look like they have any at all. Shiz PT has been looking muddier and muddier each re-promote


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Lipstickaddict.. yw.. and I should be getting it end of week hopefully and will report back.  I also owe Naynadine some pics of Caron loose powders.. I have had little time but will get around to it next week.
> 
> also, a special
> 
> ...



Thank you, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




right back at you. It's always tough, but anniversaries are definitely brutal. I was thinking of you today. Glad you are hanging in there.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Haha! I gave up my heels for boots (even when I lecture). I'll admit, they're super cute boots, but anyway....back on topic, I also got rid of my Nars Orgasm and am currently trying to find a new home for my pretty much untouched Simmer. *Here is to knowing your likes and making better choices!*


  Yes!
  I've put Orgasm up for sale as well. I will give Simmer another chance this summer. 
  I'm ashamed to admit for the past year I've mostly worn UGG boots. Never thought I'd be that ''type''. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I was sick a lot and going to the doctor in heels doesn't make any sense, so I needed something comfy. I still love heels more than anything, but since hitting the big 3-0 I have a more layed back attitude and relaxed style. My mom just called me hippie-ish yet elegant, lol.


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I'm still catching up on this thread and don't know if this has been mentioned but I'm laughing at the "real thing" comment of 2012 stereo rose cuz its far from it. Its been changed before and it will change again
> 
> Stereo Rose has been re-promoted 3X already
> Launched Gold Play 2005  (was said to be more pink and less bronze)
> ...


  You are exactly right janette, my last SR was from the 2010 edition which I gave away.  I did not bother with the Apres chic at all.  yes they are supposed to be different variations, that's why they are mineralized, but not so drastically different that they don't look like the original product at all.  Forget PT, that's a gonner ..lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 2, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I'm still catching up on this thread and don't know if this has been mentioned but I'm laughing at the "real thing" comment of 2012 stereo rose cuz its far from it. Its been changed before and it will change again
> 
> Stereo Rose has been re-promoted 3X already
> Launched Gold Play 2005  (was said to be more pink and less bronze)
> ...


I too have been laughing at the "real thing" comment. I have the 2012 version, and while I actually like the softness of this years version better (from what I am seeing in swatches), it is going to be a skip. What a fiasco though!


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm looking forward to what you think of it
> That fact that it comes in the slim tube is what's most appealing to me. I rarely use primers all over, since my skin is crazy sensitive and I'm still trying to tame it. Only one I like is the Givenchy Actimine, it doesn't feel as silicony as other primers, but I've never looked at the ingredients.
> 
> I've never done the multiple colours e/s look. It was always all about a wash of colour and neutrals for me. Taupes, champagnes, etc. Golds, peach, bronze when I'm feeling fancy, lol.
> ...


  Lol.. I am in my 50's but refuse to give up my heels.  My casket will have a special compartment for them.  I love very fine shoes and stilletos.. and will not give them up.. but uggs are cute and very much in style for a woman your age.  I would look like a crazed eskimo with uggs


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> You are exactly right janette, my last SR was from the 2010 edition which I gave away.  I did not bother with the Apres chic at all.  yes they are supposed to be different variations, that's why they are mineralized, but not so drastically different that they don't look like the original product at all.  Forget PT, that's a gonner ..lol


  I know what you mean, I bought SR on the hype of the 2005 launch becuz it looked so pretty and different and when i got my TTG version of it it was so much darker and bronze i swapped it. It launched again for Apres Chis and i decide to give it another whirl and i thik this one actually was an in between of the pink and bronze i wanted and smoother and yes that was a a positive outcome but I saw those swatches and the new ones are nothing alike just like the 2010, and 2012 werent either.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm in the same boat. I guess I will let destiny decide... if I see it online I will order it and see how I like it and how it compares to my other gazillion highlighters. But I won't do the hardcore 24/7 stalking I used to do (and that is usually nessecary to get the MSFs).
> 
> I realize it's an emotional attachment I have to MAC. For some reason I used to hoard their blushes, but when I think about it Givenchy or Shiseido blushes have a much nicer formula. I guess it all comes down to the LE hype and MAC releasing a lot more shades than any other brand. So I feel like I can always have the newest trendiest blush colour whereas with high end brands there are usually just a handful of permanent ones to choose from.


So true! My thoughts exactly! Lately, and probably because my skin is not what it used to be, I find that I really love products that are more finely milled and melt into the skin in a way that is more natural. I reach for my Dior or Chanel every day (often as a topper for my Mac)---and yet I buy Mac like a crazy person! Go figure!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 2, 2014)

You know, I just looked through my stash and found a Revlon Super Lustrous l/s in Berry Couture (I think it was from last spring or summer), and it looks AWFULLY close to the online swatches of the Heavenly Hybrid lipstick from F0F. Of course, I am just going by online swatches, but looks close enough to me!


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> You know, I just looked through my stash and found a Revlon Super Lustrous l/s in Berry Couture (I think it was from last spring or summer), and it looks AWFULLY close to the online swatches of the Heavenly Hybrid lipstick from F0F. Of course, I am just going by online swatches, but looks close enough to me!


  and if you don't tell.. I am sure nobody will know the difference!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I have a question. If the rumors are true that Mac is re-releasing Metal Rock ( one of my splurges) should we be excited ? Will it be another completely different version? Lol either way I think I want it. SMH


 I don't know about the rumors... But I have very little faith in MACs ability to successfully bring back an older MSF as a repromote. It may be a nice product on its own merit, but it will most def not be a MR twin! JMHO


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Lol.. I am in my 50's but refuse to give up my heels.  *My casket will have a special compartment for them.*  I love very fine shoes and stilletos.. and will not give them up.. but uggs are cute and very much in style for a woman your age.  I would look like a crazed eskimo with uggs


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> and if you don't tell.. I am sure nobody will know the difference!


  It's pretty moisturizing, too. So, in this case, Mac sent me back to my stash!


----------



## kanne (Feb 2, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I'm still catching up on this thread and don't know if this has been mentioned but I'm laughing at the "real thing" comment of 2012 stereo rose cuz its far from it. Its been changed before and it will change again
> 
> Stereo Rose has been re-promoted 3X already
> Launched Gold Play 2005  (was said to be more pink and less bronze)
> ...


  Sabrina from the Beauty Look Book has swatches of the original SR compared to Into the Groove here: 
  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/07/my-hunt-for-mac-stereo-rose-msf.html


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Oops, I guess I cut myself off!   What I was going to say is that makeup is also a creative outlet for us, and we obviously all share a love of colour! Since it doesn't take all that long to make up your face, the thrill of a new product just doesn't last that long. So I would encourage everyone to find a creative outlet they enjoy that can incorporate their love of colour. For instance, I have taken up water colour painting for fun, which lets me play with colour for as long as I want. My watercolours are really dreadful, to be honest, but I'm having fun and meeting new people, anyway.


  Painting is a wonderful outlet! As Veronika said its much better to create rather than collect! And meeting new people is always fun


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Thanks, Veronika! If people aren't into something like painting, I bet they could have a lot of fun getting their own face charts and using their stash to fill them in! You could come up with a lot of different looks that way without having to keep washing your face over and over again!  I'm pretty sure you can buy face charts online, but you could easily trace or draw your own instead.


  The face chart idea is amazing! I hadn't thought of that before! Thank you


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 2, 2014)

singer82 said:


> I'm proud to say I just got back from Vegas. And I didn't buy one thing of makeup. So proud of myself. Of course I ordered two lippies from FF before I left...but that doesn't count lol. I surpassed MAC, Sephora, and Inglot! Crazy


  Yaay! Great for you! We can do this!! #TeamLowBuy


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> When I dug deep into my stash to pick the swap items, I swatched and played around a bit. There's a lot more stuff I will be getting rid of in the near future. I noticed I'm a lot more drawn to subtle looks now rather than the ''MAC style'', the thing I dislike most these days is too much shimmer. I know I'm not ''old'' and everyone can wear what they want at any age, but I do feel too old for some type of products, like shimmery mineralize blushes, glosses etc. Or maybe not old, but it's just that my taste has changed. (hey, i'm even starting to wear flat shoes, never saw that coming, lol) I also remembered I have Ring of Saturn and Simmer, which are the same kind of shade as PP, so I can safely skip that. I find them both too shimmery now as well, and I haven't even worn them more than a couple of times. I should have stopped at Springsheen, and not get Orgasm. _And_ Ring of Saturn... _and_ Simmer.    On another note, has anyone tried the new Nars Instant Line & Pore Perfector? I'm wondering if it's worth the money. I planned on getting it, but since so far it's only available on the EU Nars site where shipping is pricey I haven't ordered it yet. I'm trying to wait for HQhair to have it where shipping is free and hopefully get a discount as well.


  I've gone through this too! Ever since becoming a mother, there is just things I WONT wear anymore. I think the only thing I still love that has shimmer is alpine bronze but it's only super shimmery in direct sunlight.   I'm having the hardest time picking ANYTHING to swap lol I have sold a good amount of my stuff from before though. So I am proud of that. I'm trying to force myself to not buy another blush before I at least trade one away. Buttttttt there's ONE blush I've been wanting to buy and I want to get it before it becomes sold out. Ugh I'm struggling  I feel like a 5 year old with "it's mine" syndrome


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 2, 2014)

went into a store and a product I was looking at is now 'discontinued' so what is my reaction? i want it more now ughhh so i asked the lady if she could hold it and she said yes because the store was closing so she will hold it until morning. now i have to figure out do i really want this product or do I want it more because it's being discontinued. I didn't take it home with me because it's a costly product and I wanted to think about it. I almost wish she didn't tell me because i may have just bought it that moment. It's supposed to snow tomorrow. i'm hoping enough that I won't drive with my newborn to get a stupid makeup product.. ohhh i want it so bad... i will not go if snowing, i will not risk my baby. kinda hope it snows (...no i don't)


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> went into a store and a product I was looking at is now 'discontinued' so what is my reaction? i want it more now ughhh so i asked the lady if she could hold it and she said yes because the store was closing so she will hold it until morning. now i have to figure out do i really want this product or do I want it more because it's being discontinued. I didn't take it home with me because it's a costly product and I wanted to think about it. I almost wish she didn't tell me because i may have just bought it that moment. It's supposed to snow tomorrow. i'm hoping enough that I won't drive with my newborn to get a stupid makeup product.. ohhh i want it so bad... i will not go if snowing, i will not risk my baby. kinda hope it snows (...no i don't)


  What's the product? Maybe we can help you work though it!?

  Not knowing specifics, I'd say it does sound like you were talking yourself out of it from the start.. the hold was a temporary security blanket for you. Trust me, if that item was HOLY GRAIL status and you found out it was being dc, you would have snatched it up wo a second thought! The thing that super sucks about backing up dc items is, eventually you will HAVE to face the reality that you can't get your hands on it. And then you will have to search for a replacement... so why not start early!? Instead of hoarding backups that will just postpone the inevitable!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> What's the product? Maybe we can help you work though it!?
> 
> Not knowing specifics, I'd say it does sound like you were talking yourself out of it from the start.. the hold was a temporary security blanket for you. Trust me, if that item was HOLY GRAIL status and you found out it was being dc, you would have snatched it up wo a second thought! The thing that super sucks about backing up dc items is, eventually you will HAVE to face the reality that you can't get your hands on it. And then you will have to search for a replacement... so why not start early!? Instead of hoarding backups that will just postpone the inevitable!


  Dior Rose Diamond, which I had swatched before but wasn't into highlighters so passed on so i went to go try it again and the lady said they have 1 left it's discontinued now. I want it, but if the new PT MAC is sending is pink, I do not need 2 pink ones so i'm hesitant because i'm lazy and I won't return a product


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 2, 2014)

my decision was based on not getting it at that moment was also because the new dior replacement may be better... which always happens to me  i'm sure if they discontinue their most poplular hightlight they will replace it, right?


  do you ladies recommend the Dior over PT to begin with? i tried to rationalize getting both since the PT is actually beige but that's where I have my 'buying issues'. but if i wait and PT still isn't pink i can't get the rose diamond


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> my decision was based on not getting it at that moment was also because the new dior replacement may be better... which always happens to me  i'm sure if they discontinue their most poplular hightlight they will replace it, right?
> 
> 
> do you ladies recommend the Dior over PT to begin with? i tried to rationalize getting both since the PT is actually beige but that's where I have my 'buying issues'. but if i wait and PT still isn't pink i can't get the rose diamond


  DRD is a pink highlighter. If that's you want... that's what you'll get from that product. PT is obviously a gamble. If you decide to get the DRD... send the PT back as soon as it arrives... so you aren't tempted to keep both. I know that probably didn't help at all. I honestly don't know what I would do myself in this position!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 2, 2014)

Nordstorm still has dior rose diamond in stock ^^ but they are sold out of amber diamond(no wonder, since that one was more popular). I heard that they are going to reformulate and relaunch it later, so it will be back, maybe even better. I personally love it and would take dior over mac anytime ;P


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> DRD is a pink highlighter. If that's you want... that's what you'll get from that product. PT is obviously a gamble. If you decide to get the DRD... send the PT back as soon as it arrives... so you aren't tempted to keep both. I know that probably didn't help at all. I honestly don't know what I would do myself in this position!


  LOL yeah me either. i'm trying to be good but i know if i get both i won't return one. i'll try but i'll rationalize it 100 different ways why not too. my husband just told me he can pick it up on his way to work so thats awesome. just thinking out loud as the old me would buy all 3 and run away in shame LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> yes, i saw they have it. they have amber and rose on hold for me (they had a few amber though) but i wouldn't get both and i think you ladies said pink is better for cool toned which is why i was getting going for a pink highlight. Usually reformulates are better but it could be more shimmery or darker in which i wouldn't like... i wonder what the return policy is on how long to exchange something or do we know when the new launch for the new ones would be?
> LOL yeah me either. i'm trying to be good but i know if i get both i won't return one. i'll try but i'll rationalize it 100 different ways why not too. my husband just told me he can pick it up on his way to work so thats awesome.* just thinking out loud as the old me would buy all 3 and run away in shame LOL*


  Well THAT'S something!!! Good for you! I know that feeling all too well myself... Let us know what you decide. That's a toughy for sure.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 2, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> yes, i saw they have it. they have amber and rose on hold for me (they had a few amber though) but i wouldn't get both and i think you ladies said pink is better for cool toned which is why i was getting going for a pink highlight. Usually reformulates are better but it could be more shimmery or darker in which i wouldn't like... i wonder what the return policy is on how long to exchange something or do we know when the new launch for the new ones would be?
> LOL yeah me either. i'm trying to be good but i know if i get both i won't return one. i'll try but i'll rationalize it 100 different ways why not too. my husband just told me he can pick it up on his way to work so thats awesome. just thinking out loud as the old me would buy all 3 and run away in shame LOL


Nordstrom has great return policy, just keep receipt and you can return or exchange anytime, even a year from now(depends if you don't get grumpy store employee), since they don't have specified timeframe


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Nordstrom has great return policy, just keep receipt and you can return or exchange anytime, even a year from now(depends if you don't get grumpy store employee), since they don't have specified timeframe


  is that online products too?


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> is that online products too?


yep "Free returns. All the time. Purchases made online can also be returned or exchanged at any Nordstrom store, free of charge." http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/return-policy?origin=footer&cm_sp=Ongoing-_-Bottom%20Nav-_-returns%20&%20exchanges  just make sure to keep receipt, without it it can be a hassle


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> yep "Free returns. All the time. Purchases made online can also be returned or exchanged at any Nordstrom store, free of charge." http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/return-policy?origin=footer&cm_sp=Ongoing-_-Bottom%20Nav-_-returns%20&%20exchanges  just make sure to keep receipt, without it it can be a hassle


  I ordered it online. the store i was buying from is 30 day return policy unopened. so this is way better for me.

  now the wait to get it!!! i am trying to talk myself out of amber diamond now. Dior and Chanel are my weakness. MAC i was always able to walk away from easy, it's the special packaging products i get in trouble with.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I ordered it online. the store i was buying from is 30 day return policy unopened. so this is way better for me.
> 
> now the wait to get it!!! i am trying to talk myself out of amber diamond now. Dior and Chanel are my weakness. MAC i was always able to walk away from easy, it's the special packaging products i get in trouble with.


same! what about just waiting to see how you like rose before you buy amber? =) And what if the new formula will be better, then you can have amber in the new formula and rose in old formula  Btw hourglass ambient powder in luminous is similar to amber diamond but more subtle and not so warm, so that one may be even better than amber, to get in the future


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> same! what about just waiting to see how you like rose before you buy amber? =) And what if the new formula will be better, then you can have amber in the new formula and rose in old formula  Btw hourglass ambient powder in luminous is similar to amber diamond but more subtle and not so warm, so that one may be even better than amber, to get in the future


 Yes I have decided to pass on amber and wait for the new formula but I didn't want to miss out on the rose. I've swatched and tested both before but my dior lady is so pushy I try to not purchase stuff in the store and I really wasn't into highlighting until recent. I'm not suckered easily but she doesn't stop and I run away. No really.. I drop stuff and physically run lol I have the mood light ambient and I like it a lot but I think PT is subtle enough and I don't want too many of the same shade. Are those new ambient blushes permanent? Those are tempting


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I have the mood light ambient and I like it a lot but I think PT is subtle enough and I don't want too many of the same shade. Are those new ambient blushes permanent? Those are tempting


  Nice!
Yep they are permanent so you can wait until sephora has sale  (and try in store so you know which shade is for you cos some look pretty similar)
  I hate pushy sales people! When we were car-shopping, there was this very pushy guy who kept trying to sell us a car, didn't even want to tell us the price until he did credit check(such a BS) and he made me so scared/anxious/stressed that we left pretty fast.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm sorry I didn't get on the thread faster! But if anyone is wanting Dior rose diamond becuz it's getting disc'd I have it up for on the low buy, I literally swatched once, I'm olive undertone an don't wear pinks enough


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 3, 2014)

even with no receipt u can return things back to nordies! I do it all the time. now maybe its easier cuz I have 2 accts with them n they can look my stuff up but I've returned things even a year later with no problem


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2014)

Allrightie ladies, I'm kinda of a silent participant but wanted to share a few things! My goal at the beginning of the year was to buy more selectively. The major issue for me is that I tend to buy when I'm depressed - mainly drugstore items which seem cheap at the time and a great pick-me-up, but the amount quickly adds up and most of them I don't use after one or two times anyway because I've better high-end products. So my goal is not buying stuff when I feel bad just to make me feel better, and then to buy more selectively and not just because an item is hot, hyped or ohsopretty.

  I bought an *Alex* last year and it was just standing there because I couldn't make myself to fill it because my stuff was all over the apartment in various drawers, boxes, bags etc. Well, I did finally and purged a lot of items I didn't want anymore (I seldom buy things that don't work for me, I tend to buy dupes over and over again and then I'm into Makeup for quite some time and my taste just changed meanwhile) and now it's super organised and pretty and I just love the whole set up. I also have some Muji drawers and think proper organisation has helped me a lot. I use more things because I can reach for them easily and know where there are instead of always doing the same face because I just reach for the things which are lying around or on top of the drawer anyway. So, success on that front. I can recommend both the Alex as the Muji drawers to everyone and I know that bringing some order to my stash has helped me a lot in enjoying my MU items I've accululated over the time a lot more.

  I also started the savings plan someone told about in this thread - where you put a certain amount of money away for each week of the year.

  And here's a wonderful blogpost from a lady who worked in marketing at a large beauty business and chose to tell about all the little methods that are employed to make us buybuybuy. I enjoyed her blog (she's no longer posting I think) a lot and spent a lot of time browsing though her posts! Really enlightening.

http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.de/2010/10/two-step-strategy-to-increase-your.html


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 3, 2014)

I think I need to join you ladies, my collection is getting a wee bit out of hand.  The junkie in me wants to wait until after Playland but I have bags of stuff I have not even tried yet.  NO buy for me would be unheard of, Low Buy I have done for very brief periods.  What I am really looking to do is not buy dupes or get lured in by the hype by things that won't work.  Not buying back ups and not buying half of every collection would be good goals to start with I think.  Plus, I would love to clear out and get some of my back ups swapped for products I missed rather than buying new.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 3, 2014)

laydeez!!! anneri thanx for sharing that blog with us...i've been going through reading it and i think she makes some pretty valid points esp the top 10 ways blog post lol on how to make us buy more. its a really big eye opener becuz since startin this low buy im being meticulous on wut im buying now and its right on time becuz mac is boring me. only thing i got from FOF is the 2 fluidlines but after seein the swatches i could've really passed altogether n strongly debatin on just returning it and placing that money in a savings acct. Now when i have a makeup urge (becuz i still visit beauty blogs) i'll go to sephora or nordstrom sites n play around n add stuff to my wishlist if needed just to get the "satisfaction" of makeup but the deeper in thought i get i'd rather NOT get anything when i know theres a bag full of accumulated make up from early fall that hasnt been touched that need love!! 

  who started this thread? pixie? giiiirl ur the best. ur in my head. i think my no buy for feb can easily go into march with the motivation from yall n keepin up wit the thread and esp after reading that blog lol.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> my decision was based on not getting it at that moment was also because the new dior replacement may be better... which always happens to me  i'm sure if they discontinue their most poplular hightlight they will replace it, right?
> 
> 
> do you ladies recommend the Dior over PT to begin with? i tried to rationalize getting both since the PT is actually beige but that's where I have my 'buying issues'. but if i wait and PT still isn't pink i can't get the rose diamond


  I haven't swatched Rose Diamond, but I know how much I like Amber Diamond. If you have your heart set on a pink highlighter, I'd get Rose because you KNOW it's the look you want. I haven't seen PT (old or new version) so I can't comment on the texture/finish, but most of the new swatches don't seem very pink.

  I've found that if I don't get the thing I really wanted (pink highlighter in this case) that I'll end up getting it (or a variant) later, no matter what I buy in the interim in an attempt to satisfy myself. So, I'd go for the Dior. I have a few MAC highlighters that I really love (mostly EDSF) but Amber Diamond definitely melts into the skin more than most of the MSF I've tried (which is why I've already gotten rid of Light Year, Star Wonder, Stereo Rose and have put Redhead in my swap list). I don't like glitter or strong metallic sheen - I like glow and that's what Amber Diamond delivers.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 3, 2014)

I feel like there's been a thread similar to this one every new year and I never participated until now.  LOL!  I was in denial about how much I was spending,  but now that my collection is bigger than I'd like it to be and I realized I was buying buying buying at a rate faster than I could use, I thought I'd take a more frugal approach in the new year.  

  Thanks *Anneri*, that blog is hilarious and so right on.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I haven't swatched Rose Diamond, but I know how much I like Amber Diamond. If you have your heart set on a pink highlighter, I'd get Rose because you KNOW it's the look you want. I haven't seen PT (old or new version) so I can't comment on the texture/finish, but most of the new swatches don't seem very pink.  I've found that if I don't get the thing I really wanted (pink highlighter in this case) that I'll end up getting it (or a variant) later, no matter what I buy in the interim in an attempt to satisfy myself. So, I'd go for the Dior. I have a few MAC highlighters that I really love (mostly EDSF) but Amber Diamond definitely melts into the skin more than most of the MSF I've tried (which is why I've already gotten rid of Light Year, Star Wonder, Stereo Rose and have put Redhead in my swap list). I don't like glitter or strong metallic sheen - I like glow and that's what Amber Diamond delivers.


  What's your coloring? I'm Mac NW15 or EL 1c1 cool bone. One of the reasons I haven't pulled the trigger on Amber Diamond is because I haven't really been able to find reviews or many pictures of pale ladies using it!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> What's your coloring? I'm Mac NW15 or EL 1c1 cool bone. One of the reasons I haven't pulled the trigger on Amber Diamond is because I haven't really been able to find reviews or many pictures of pale ladies using it!


  I'm NC20-25 (MAC F&B C2, Matchmaster 1.5, Bobbi Brown BB Fair) with strong yellow undertones, so Rose Diamond wouldn't have worked for me. I wasn't suggesting that you get Amber Diamond though; aren't you looking for a pink highlighter?


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'm NC20-25 (MAC F&B C2, Matchmaster 1.5, Bobbi Brown BB Fair) with strong yellow undertones, so Rose Diamond wouldn't have worked for me. I wasn't suggesting that you get Amber Diamond though; aren't you looking for a pink highlighter?


  I already ordered Rose Diamond,  but now I'm also considering Amber Diamond before they reformulate it    Okay, I'll goto my room now...


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I already ordered Rose Diamond,  but now I'm also considering Amber Diamond before they reformulate it    Okay, I'll goto my room now...


  Haha when I heard they were discontinuing I thought of purchasing rose diamond too. I already have amber and love it. But then I realized I have never been all that interested in rose before so no reason to buy it now.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Haha when I heard they were discontinuing I thought of purchasing rose diamond too. I already have amber and love it. But then I realized I have never been all that interested in rose before so no reason to buy it now.


  I'd heard of Amber Diamond, but only recently got into highlighters so now I'm like Ahhhh what if I'm missing missing out?! Lol


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I'd heard of Amber Diamond, but only recently got into highlighters so now I'm like Ahhhh what if I'm missing missing out?! Lol


  You're not missing out on anything; new highlighters will continue to be launched and if you decide you really need a warmer shade, there's no shortage of options. Put DOWN the Amber.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Exactly! If you didn't want it before it was discontinued, there's no reason to buy it now. Stick to products you'll actually use and enjoy. This is too expensive a product to just sit in a drawer.   You're not missing out on anything; new highlighters will continue to be launched and if you decide you really need a warmer shade, there's no shortage of options. Put DOWN the Amber.


  Alright, I can do this. Maybe I'll go lay in the snow until I don't want Amber Diamond anymore!   If I'm not back in 30, send help lol!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Feb 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I have the mood light ambient and I like it a lot but I think PT is subtle enough and I don't want too many of the same shade. Are those new ambient blushes permanent? Those are tempting


I had no idea that they were re-formulating amber diamond. That makes me happy as I wasn't too fond of it but maybe I'll actually like it this time around.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok so today I used:   From Naked 3: Buzz, Factory, Blackheart Ripe for Love blush Watch me simmer l/s


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 3, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


>


  Are you liking Naked 3 so far?  I'm still playing around with it, but I'm really enjoying it so far.

  Ugh, you guys...I just got back from Sephora and I spent 65 dollars.  ::hangs head:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not over budget for February yet, but I was hoping to space out my purchases more than this because at this rate, I'll exhaust the budget by next week and then won't be able to buy anything for the rest of the month.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 3, 2014)

I rediscovered my The Perfect Cheek a few days ago and wore it twice in one week. Can't believe I'd almost given it away!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> laydeez!!! anneri thanx for sharing that blog with us...i've been going through reading it and i think she makes some pretty valid points esp the top 10 ways blog post lol on how to make us buy more. its a really big eye opener becuz since startin this low buy im being meticulous on wut im buying now and its right on time becuz mac is boring me. only thing i got from FOF is the 2 fluidlines but after seein the swatches i could've really passed altogether n strongly debatin on just returning it and placing that money in a savings acct. Now when i have a makeup urge (becuz i still visit beauty blogs) i'll go to sephora or nordstrom sites n play around n add stuff to my wishlist if needed just to get the "satisfaction" of makeup but the deeper in thought i get i'd rather NOT get anything when i know theres a bag full of accumulated make up from early fall that hasnt been touched that need love!!
> 
> who started this thread? pixie? giiiirl ur the best. ur in my head. i think my no buy for feb can easily go into march with the motivation from yall n keepin up wit the thread and esp after reading that blog lol.


  Awwww! Yay!! I love being in your head! HeeHee We all need that motivation to stay on track and I LOVE that I have a thread to go to and know there are lots of fabulous ladies that are struggling with the same issues and concerns. It's such a great place we have here!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I rediscovered my The Perfect Cheek a few days ago and wore it twice in one week. Can't believe I'd almost given it away!


  I LOVE rediscovering items in my stash like that!!! It's like you reconnected with an old friend! TPC is awesome! I love Tarte Exposed and Nars Madly too... and always seem to forget to use them until I pilfer through my blushes! THIS is a great example why I need to get my organization completed!!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

That blog is amazing lol this article made me think of the mac hype: http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.de/2010/10/topten-tactics-to-make-you-buy-more.html
  "You see, of course, we are all prone to the power of suggestion.  If we are hyped that something is better, we will believe and perceive that it is."

  Which makes me guess that the new dior diamond highlighters will be same thing in better packaging, hyped up to be much better and priced higher lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

@Starlight77 I posted this to you in FoF... Just wanted to make sure you saw it...
"I agree. You have every right to be upset and disappointed. It's not the product you were led to believe it was. It's the principal of the thing. Companies shouldn't have an open door policy to deceive their customers. There may be others that don't mind. But I do. 
Perhaps you could sell these 2 in the Clearance Bin to those that are looking for PT 2.0 instead of going through the trouble of returning them. And it's like you got a free one, so you could even get rid of them for a little below retail and make the money to pay you back for the Dior highlighter you bought in place of faulty PT 2.0! Just a thought!"


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I haven't swatched Rose Diamond, but I know how much I like Amber Diamond. If you have your heart set on a pink highlighter, I'd get Rose because you KNOW it's the look you want. I haven't seen PT (old or new version) so I can't comment on the texture/finish, but most of the new swatches don't seem very pink.  *I've found that if I don't get the thing I really wanted (pink highlighter in this case) that I'll end up getting it (or a variant) later, no matter what I buy in the interim in an attempt to satisfy myself.* So, I'd go for the Dior. I have a few MAC highlighters that I really love (mostly EDSF) but Amber Diamond definitely melts into the skin more than most of the MSF I've tried (which is why I've already gotten rid of Light Year, Star Wonder, Stereo Rose and have put Redhead in my swap list). I don't like glitter or strong metallic sheen - I like glow and that's what Amber Diamond delivers.


  This is my problem too. I'd keep the PT and still want the rose so I just went and bought it. I can always return it exchange it if the new formula is that amazing. I


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> @Starlight77  I posted this to you in FoF... Just wanted to make sure you saw it... "I agree. You have every right to be upset and disappointed. It's not the product you were led to believe it was. It's the principal of the thing. Companies shouldn't have an open door policy to deceive their customers. There may be others that don't mind. But I do.
> Perhaps you could sell these 2 in the Clearance Bin to those that are looking for PT 2.0 instead of going through the trouble of returning them. And it's like you got a free one, so you could even get rid of them for a little below retail and make the money to pay you back for the Dior highlighter you bought in place of faulty PT 2.0! Just a thought!"


  Yes I read it. I should have posted my disappointment here but didn't want to cross post. Maybe I will quote myself lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Alright, I can do this. Maybe I'll go lay in the snow until I don't want Amber Diamond anymore!   If I'm not back in 30, send help lol!


  Yes see this is how the companies get us and we fall for it each time. We both wanted the DRD prior to finding out it's discontinued so I'm good with my purchase but I remember thinking that the amber may be too warm toned for me. Trying to find out yet fight urge to buy it


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> If I'm not back in 30, send help lol!


I think we need to send help lol


  and lol http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.com/2011/02/top8-bullshit-tactic-statistics-on.html I had my suspicions but this just shattered my belief that they do proper testing at least to back up their claims =.= "As there is this wonderful thing called the *placebo effect* working for you, me and the good of all mankind.   So long as you believe, so shall it be- why else do you think religion is so popular." hah


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I think we need to send help lol
> 
> 
> and lol http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.com/2011/02/top8-bullshit-tactic-statistics-on.html I had my suspicions but this just shattered my belief that they do proper testing at least to back up their claims =.= "As there is this wonderful thing called the *placebo effect* working for you, me and the good of all mankind.   So long as you believe, so shall it be- why else do you think religion is so popular." hah


  Oh my God...I LOVE her. As someone who really doesn't suffer fools gladly, I absolutely adore charming, well-spoken ass-kickers who get out there naming names.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Yes see this is how the companies get us and we fall for it each time. We both wanted the DRD prior to finding out it's discontinued so I'm good with my purchase but I remember thinking that the amber may be too warm toned for me. Trying to find out yet fight urge to buy it


  The warmth Amber Diamond has was the only thing keeping me from buying immediately. Thanks to the ladies in this thread I think I'm okay now!


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

:comment:





Kaori said:


> I think we need to send help lol


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


>


  She's rolling nekkid in Amber Diamond as we speak.


----------



## makeba (Feb 3, 2014)

Whew ladies stay strong!. I went to the mac counter in macys this past saturday because I wanted the paint pot in laying low and a concealer.  I turned in six empties and got all fired up lipstick so I am good. My beautiful sales representative said, "Bye girl see you thursday", I was like no no suga I am good. I intend  to buy a lipstick holder that keeps no more than twenty little pretties and will only replace one if it gets used up or goes bad. The rest will appear in the clearance bin real soon. And I am not using my credit card. I am paying cash for my goods. Whew I feels like I am at a makeup support group! Keep supporting each other ladies your wallet will thank you.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I rediscovered my The Perfect Cheek a few days ago and wore it twice in one week. Can't believe I'd almost given it away!


  I rediscovered that one as well. When I tried it with my first Hakuhodo brush it was like a different blush.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> She's rolling nekkid in Amber Diamond as we speak.:haha:


          :hug:


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 3, 2014)

All right ladies, now you've done it. Your thumbs up have pushed me into the 1's again. Have any of you noticed that it takes way more thumbs up to get from 1 to 2 than it does to get from 8 to 9? Not that you appear to be worried, but that gets a numbers person like me all kinds of agitated - WHAT'S THE FREAKING PATTERN????? WTF?

  I don't come to this board for Chaos Theory. There must be order, dammit!

  That is all.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> She's rolling nekkid in Amber Diamond as we speak.:haha:


 Hahaha this made me laugh out loud. One minute I think no no wait for the new formula you may like it better, even the new packaging could be nicer but than the other half whispers... Just get it... You have a gift card.... LOL


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 3, 2014)

Daily dalliances: Blanc Type & Quarry eyeshadows, Gentle mineralized blush, Chanel Boy lipstick!


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Hahaha this made me laugh out loud. One minute I think no no wait for the new formula you may like it better, even the new packaging could be nicer but than the other half whispers... Just get it... You have a gift card.... LOL


  I did too!   I'm thinking of speaking to a Dior rep again and trying to get more info on new packaging and formula. I doubt they're as secretive as MAC!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Daily dalliances: Blanc Type & Quarry eyeshadows, Gentle mineralized blush, Chanel Boy lipstick!


  I LOVE Boy, I think I need another one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm tempted by the new Rouge Coco Shines as well, but I haven't seen enough swatches yet to decide if I'll get one.


----------



## kanne (Feb 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I LOVE Boy, I think I need another one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need a brush to use all my RCS's now because they are down to their last little nub  My favourite lipstick formula of all time!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Daily dalliances: Blanc Type & Quarry eyeshadows, Gentle mineralized blush, Chanel Boy lipstick!


  Boy and Gentle are two if my favorite items in my collection!   I returned a mascara to Bloomingdales today and couldn't find the receipt. I immediately spent the store credit on ysl fuschia in rage. I mean it was store credit after all... And omg it's beautiful. I blame this solely on Lisa Eldridge.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

kanne said:


> I need a brush to use all my RCS's now because they are down to their last little nub  *My favourite lipstick formula of all time*


  Mine too! I love how natural they look.


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

kanne said:


> I need a brush to use all my RCS's now because they are down to their last little nub  My favourite lipstick formula of all time!


  I grew to love the RCs -- it was an immediate dislike because knowing that pigments cost more than emollients, I have an aversion to emollient based products..lol.  Call me cheap.  But I use my RCs as glosses, on top of my matte ls, and they work far better for this purpose.  No ultra shine liver lips for me.  

  I use a concealer brush  for my ls apps.. all time unless I am doing my pinkie rub


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I rediscovered that one as well. When I tried it with my first Hakuhodo brush it was like a different blush.


  Perfect cheek is just that.. perfect.


----------



## kanne (Feb 3, 2014)

HG, I always love hearing you talk about cosmetic production! RCSs have the perfect amount of...something that makes them a bit nicer than a very, very expensive tinted lipbalm!


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

kanne said:


> HG, I always love hearing you talk about cosmetic production! RCSs have the perfect amount of...something that makes them a bit nicer than a very, very expensive tinted lipbalm!


 
  lol yes.. it's about $ 30  in cold hard cash..and that makes them very nice


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol yes.. it's about $ 30  in cold hard cash..and that makes them very nice


  This cracked me up! LOL


----------



## jennyap (Feb 3, 2014)

Gosh you ladies can talk! You are all doing so well. (And isn't it great that this thread is so active?)  I sorta bought nothing in Jan - nothing since MN/ Huggables, and I only officially started my low-buy after those, so I think it counts! Then again with no mac releases here since then, how hard can it be?  I did have to rein myself in last week, I found a LE Sleek palette from last year online at retail, I'd been lemming it since I first saw it but I haven't even used  the one I do have so held myself back for now. Also the Revlon balm pencils (shameless etc) have finally launched over here, and they were on offer 3for 2 to start. Almost caved, just so I could try one of each type, but I figured the only one I really want is shameless and I'd rather wait for heroine. Trying not to let the swap thread suck me in either, as awesome as it is. There are. Couple of items lingering in there I wanted and missed out on remorse, but I had already resolved that if I don't get my hands on it in store it's not meant to be, so this could be dangerous for me if I'm not careful.   I haven't been keeping up with the FOF thread.  I'll catch up at some point before the collection comes out here, seeing all the swatches really helps me pin down what I want (and I'll probably read every post - I have completeness issues!!). Currently thinking I'll have no problem sticking to 3 items. I need to see if I have anything like Dreaming Dahlia in my stash to play with - I'm so drawn to colours like that, but I'm not sure if they actually look good on me!    On the less positive side, I haven't been using much either. Been struggling with sleep / getting up in the mornings so I've not worn much makeup at all this year.   If I remember I'll post my next batch of stash photos tomorrow - maybe the lippies which are the really scary ones...


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been out of the loop for a few days.  Damn this thread is hard to keep up with!!  I just skimmed over about 250 posts.  WHEW!!

  So from what I gather Perfect Topping has changed?  I'm sad to hear that because I only purchased it to replace my broken one.  If it's that drastically different I may have to keep using the smashed one if the new one isn't what I wanted. 

  My MAC order arrived today and I just took PT out of the box.  At first swipe it is reminding me of Refined MSF that came out with Perfect Topping the first time in the Sugar Sweet collection.  Refined is a really pretty peach and is one of my favorites.  I will need to check when I get home to see if my mind is playing tricks on me.  If it looks like Refined why didn't they just repromote Refined!!!??


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 3, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I've been out of the loop for a few days.  Damn this thread is hard to keep up with!!  I just skimmed over about 250 posts.  WHEW!!
> 
> So from what I gather Perfect Topping has changed?  I'm sad to hear that because I only purchased it to replace my broken one.  If it's that drastically different I may have to keep using the smashed one if the new one isn't what I wanted.
> 
> My MAC order arrived today and I just took PT out of the box.  At first swipe it is reminding me of Refined MSF that came out with Perfect Topping the first time in the Sugar Sweet collection.  Refined is a really pretty peach and is one of my favorites.  I will need to check when I get home to see if my mind is playing tricks on me.  If it looks like Refined why didn't they just repromote Refined!!!??


So funny that you should mention this, because I was thinking the same thing! I recently managed to get my hands on Refined, and it came in the mail today! I already swatched it, and am thinking that it is A LOT like the new PT. That isn't a bad thing mind you, since it is a beautiful champagne peachy color, but I understand why people are dissapointed.


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 3, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> So funny that you should mention this, because I was thinking the same thing! I recently managed to get my hands on Refined, and it came in the mail today! I already swatched it, and am thinking that it is A LOT like the new PT. That isn't a bad thing mind you, since it is a beautiful champagne peachy color, but I understand why people are dissapointed.


  Did you get the new PT too?  I'm not sure what I will do if it's really similar to Refined.  I might actually return it, gasp!!  I don't return much but I need to stop keeping things that don't work for me.  I also got Sassy Green and noticed that it looks very similar to the green chromaline (I think I saw someone mention that about 7 pages back lol).  I will swatch those together later tonight too.  I may have two things to send back!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Does anyone use the Alex drawers from Ikea to organize their makeup? I need to invest in some makeup storage and have been eyeing those for a couple of years now!


 I purchased the 9 drawer Alex from IKEA and love it.  I need more though. Great makeup storage!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 3, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Did you get the new PT too?  I'm not sure what I will do if it's really similar to Refined.  I might actually return it, gasp!!  I don't return much but I need to stop keeping things that don't work for me.  I also got Sassy Green and noticed that it looks very similar to the green chromaline (I think I saw someone mention that about 7 pages back lol).  I will swatch those together later tonight too.  I may have two things to send back!


No, I didn't get the new PT. I was just going off of swatches and descriptions. But if you do find that they are similar, don't feel bad at all about returning it!  You shouldn't keep it if you don't think that it will get used. It looks so beautiful in the pictures I am seeing, but just sitting there looking pretty isn't worth the 30$ you payed for it!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 3, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> So from what I gather Perfect Topping has changed?


  :nods: Stereo Rose as well.


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 3, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> :nods: Stereo Rose as well.


  I just looked for swatches.  The new SR looks better to me than the one I have.  I have to stay strong??


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I just looked for swatches. The new SR looks better to me than the one I have. I have to stay strong??


Everything new looks better and then it becomes old and newer product pushes it out ;P Thats like buying new car every two years ^^


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 3, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I just looked for swatches. The new SR looks better to me than the one I have. I have to stay strong??


Haha! We are definitely on the same wave length today! I thought the very same thing when I started looking at swatches. I posted the question to Liba (regarding whether they really are very different products) and apparently they are. You can read all of her comment towards the end of the FOF thread if you are interested. I don't know how your low buy is going, or what your goals are, but I am trying to stay strong and skip! I mean, do we really need another one? Mind you, if it's softer and more finely milled, and it's totally a different product....*ahhhhh!!!!!!  LOL. Stay strong!!!!!*


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeez, I keep reading that blog and ugh http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.com/2010/08/deciphering-mascara-claims.html apparently waterproof mascaras kill your lashes o.o Now there is no reason for me to pay more just to get waterproof one, hah!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Jeez, I keep reading that blog and ugh http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.com/2010/08/deciphering-mascara-claims.html apparently waterproof mascaras kill your lashes o.o Now there is no reason for me to pay more just to get waterproof one, hah!


I personally cannot stand waterproof mascara! Would rather go with no mascara than wear it....haha!


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just curl my lashes and use a Shiseido mascara base... mascara is an afterthought but if I am going to die with three eyelash hairs, they will be curled and black.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Jeez, I keep reading that blog and ugh http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.com/2010/08/deciphering-mascara-claims.html *apparently waterproof mascaras kill your lashes* o.o Now there is no reason for me to pay more just to get waterproof one, hah!








 I'm not going to click that link. I only like waterproof mascara! I have the straightest lashes, I need to curl them like crazy and then use a waterproof mascara to hold at least a little bit of that curl. I like my lashes crispy, lol. 
  Reminds me that I still need to get a new one, I still haven't found a replacement for Splashproof Lash.


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

lol... for that matter, hair dye will kill us all


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol... for that matter, hair dye will kill us all


oh yeah, saw on news somebody who actually died from it
  (I have allergy to it so can't use it even if I wanted)


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Staying away from the Melt Cosmetics restock.  That green lippie looks so bad ass, but 1. How often would I actually wear it and 2. The lipsticks are 19 plus shipping which brings the total to 26.  Which for me and my budget is a bit much.  So I'm gonna step AWAY from the website.  Close tab.


----------



## trina11225 (Feb 3, 2014)

Same thoughts, i want that green lippie, but i know for the price and shipping, will be wasting money.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

makeupbyvee said:


> I purchased the 9 drawer Alex from IKEA and love it.  I need more though. Great makeup storage!


  Have you had any problems with it tipping away from the wall at all when the drawers are full and open? I thought I'd heard that on a blog or two. Is it sturdy?


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

Annnndddd #teamlowbuy wins again.  Melt. Restock.   But only got te green lippy.  I wanted to fill that cart and finally I put my own foot down and straight up only order this since it's nothin that i can come close.... In the mean I'm going to play around w pigments to recreate a dupe...


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Staying away from the Melt Cosmetics restock.  That green lippie looks so bad ass, but 1. How often would I actually wear it and 2. The lipsticks are 19 plus shipping which brings the total to 26.  Which for me and my budget is a bit much.  So I'm gonna step AWAY from the website.  Close tab.


   Awesome !!! U and I both girlfriend!!! Plus I'm going to try hautecore w chartreuse pigment and see if I can get close to it anyway


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Have you had any problems with it tipping away from the wall at all when the drawers are full and open? I thought I'd heard that on a blog or two. Is it sturdy?


  I have the Alex too and have never had a problem with it feeling unstable or tipping.  But I don't know that I've ever opened all of the drawers all the way at one time either.

  I love it!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Have you had any problems with it tipping away from the wall at all when the drawers are full and open? I thought I'd heard that on a blog or two. Is it sturdy?


I think anything that is not super heavy real wood furniture will tip over if you open all full drawers at once ^^; But they sell the wall attachments/anti-tip brackets. "Many newer dressers have a drawer lock feature that will only allow one drawer at a time to be opened. This helps reduce the risk of tipping, too." "Pulled-out drawers can shift the weight of a large dresser and cause it to fall over. Never open more than one drawer at a time."


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I have the Alex too and have never had a problem with it feeling unstable or tipping.  But I don't know that I've ever opened all of the drawers all the way at one time either.  I love it!


  Welp I just saw the shipping charge Ikea has for the Alex drawers...Hellllll no! :shock: $350??!!  So I'm disappointed Hmm.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Have you had any problems with it tipping away from the wall at all when the drawers are full and open? I thought I'd heard that on a blog or two. Is it sturdy?


 I haven't hade a problem. My brother put it together for me when I went out of town. When I got back it was ready to go . He said the they us a bracket that comes with it if you want to mount it to the wall. I hope this helps!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> So I'm disappointed Hmm.


  Wha?! That's insane.  I picked mine up locally.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> So I'm disappointed Hmm.


wow o.o http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/07/ikea-shipping-prices_n_1259975.html  seems they have flat rate and doesn't matter if you order whole room furniture or just single piece =/ so best is to pick it up at store


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> So I'm disappointed Hmm.


  How about getting the Helmer instead of Alex? It's cheap and it should also be way cheaper to ship. (At least that's the case in Germany)


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> So I'm disappointed Hmm.


  Yeah... that's why I was telling you I went with the elfa from the Container Store. I originally wanted to order the Alex, but no IKEA store near me... and there was NO WAY I was paying that kind of shipping charge!

  elfa 30% off runs through 2/11, if you wanted to take a look at it.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

hah this is another good one, from the blog:
  "Another tip- you do not need to spend a lot with those make up removers.  
One of the best that we use are- drumroll please.....​ ....​ ....​ Baby Wipes!"​ 
  heh and this one:
  "And our task is to make sure that these characteristics respond to those of your expectations.  And we base your expectations to the brands that you can afford.


  Evil, but true.  _I will not give you Chanel qualities if your point of comparison is Avon."_
  http://beautyandthebullshit.blogspot.com/2010/08/of-lipsticks-and-marie-antoinette-part.html


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 3, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Haha! We are definitely on the same wave length today! I thought the very same thing when I started looking at swatches. I posted the question to Liba (regarding whether they really are very different products) and apparently they are. You can read all of her comment towards the end of the FOF thread if you are interested. I don't know how your low buy is going, or what your goals are, but I am trying to stay strong and skip! I mean, do we really need another one? Mind you, if it's softer and more finely milled, and it's totally a different product....*ahhhhh!!!!!!  LOL. Stay strong!!!!!*


  I might just tip toe over to the FoF to see what Liba has to say.  I'm so weak...


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> wow o.o http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/07/ikea-shipping-prices_n_1259975.html  seems they have flat rate and doesn't matter if you order whole room furniture or just single piece =/ so best is to pick it up at store


  I wish we had one around here, but the nearest is like 6 hours away in Dallas. I would drive down there myself before I'd ever pay $350 shipping!   [@]Naynadine[/@] It seems they have a flat rate for shipping  Thanks though!   [@]Pixiedancer[/@] I remember you saying the shipping turned you off,  but woooo boy I was not prepared for that! Are the elfa storage plastic? I'd really like something similar to the Alex drawers, but I'll definitely check that out too, thanks!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> @Pixiedancer I remember you saying the shipping turned you off, but woooo boy I was not prepared for that! Are the elfa storage plastic? I'd really like something similar to the Alex drawers, but I'll definitely check that out too, thanks!


  No they are metal. Here's the girl's blog that motivated me to try this after I passed on the Alex. http://weshouldmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-new-makeup-storage.html
  It's pretty inexpensive, and I can always use the storage system for something else if I end up wanting to go a different route with my makeup collection storage in the future. And at 30% off... I couldn't NOT at least TRY it.


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 3, 2014)

I know this is a little off topic, but since we were discussing it...

  I just pulled out my old PT, my new PT and Refined.  I was totally wrong about Refined.  It's much darker.  I'd describe the new PT as a much paler Refined... maybe Refined mixed with white.

  My poor PT.  I wasn't broken up quite this bad but I dropped right before taking this picture.  I'm so sad.  The new one is really, really different. 

  Old PT, new PT and refined...




  The top swatch is Refined, the bottom left is the old PT and the right is the new PT.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I just looked for swatches. The new SR looks better to me than the one I have. I have to stay strong??


  yeah me too! I really like the new color. it's more of the shade I was looking for. I thought i got away easy wanting one product LOL

  *need to stop peeking at swatches*


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 3, 2014)

Out of curiosity I did a few more swatches.  This is Adored, Fairly Precious and the new PT. 

  I know I don't need so many highlighters but when I see them next to each other like this it's so hard to decide when they all look so different.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, seeing those swatches I don't like PT at all. It looks so beige. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have 7 Lightscapades, 2 Adored... I think Im good. I really wanted it to be pinker.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

Just FYI... I added @Anneri's blog reference link to the first post. I am REALLY enjoying that blog! It's fantastic! Thanks AGAIN for sharing that @Anneri!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 3, 2014)

My low buy for makeup is going well. In the month of January, I think I only bought one makeup item, Superb from Mac.   Have I saved any money? Probably not. I've been buying hair care products like crazy AND I've been hitting Nordstrom Rack and 6pm.com pretty heavily.  AND I'm going to buy a replacement of Nars sheer glow since I gave my bottle to my mother. And I want to buy Nars Rotonde.   That said, my bank account is not screaming in pain and my saving account is growing slowly. So maybe it is not as bad as it sounds? Maybe?


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No they are metal. Here's the girl's blog that motivated me to try this after I passed on the Alex. http://weshouldmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-new-makeup-storage.html It's pretty inexpensive, and I can always use the storage system for something else if I end up wanting to go a different route with my makeup collection storage in the future. And at 30% off... I couldn't NOT at least TRY it.


  Ooh that is a nice setup she has there! I'm wondering if my kitties would be all up in the drawers though...Did you see the drawers on the Container Store site that look like mini filing cabinets? Too cute!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 3, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Are you liking Naked 3 so far?  I'm still playing around with it, but I'm really enjoying it so far.  Ugh, you guys...I just got back from Sephora and I spent 65 dollars.  ::hangs head:: :clueless:   I'm not over budget for February yet, but I was hoping to space out my purchases more than this because at this rate, I'll exhaust the budget by next week and then won't be able to buy anything for the rest of the month.


  I really like the Naked 3 palette! Its very romantic and elegant    Don't feel bad! I understand you want to space out your purchases but you did a great job not going over your budget so yaay! You can do this!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Daily dalliances: Blanc Type & Quarry eyeshadows, Gentle mineralized blush, Chanel Boy lipstick!


  I've never tried a Chanel lipstick before but I've heard great things about Boy!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Boy and Gentle are two if my favorite items in my collection!   I returned a mascara to Bloomingdales today and couldn't find the receipt. I immediately spent the store credit on ysl fuschia in rage. I mean it was store credit after all... And omg it's beautiful. I blame this solely on Lisa Eldridge.


  I LOVE Lisa Eldridge!! She is amazing and every time I see a video of hers I want to buy everything she used! Lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 3, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but since we were discussing it...
> 
> I just pulled out my old PT, my new PT and Refined.  I was totally wrong about Refined.  It's much darker.  I'd describe the new PT as a much paler Refined... maybe Refined mixed with white.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for those swatches, I think it just confirms I don't need PT, I really wanted something pinky and no matter how much pink veining I find it's never going to be pink, it's beige. I've been wanting PT FOREVER, this is so disappointing. :-( But saves me money for something else. I'll probably end up skipping the fluidlines too. Anyone know of something similar to the original PT?


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Ooh that is a nice setup she has there! I'm wondering if my kitties would be all up in the drawers though...Did you see the drawers on the Container Store site that look like mini filing cabinets? Too cute!


  I think I might have seen them... but I was very focused on my elfa mission at the time, so I'll go look again. 
  I don't know about those kitties.... they have to grow up sometime though... and my fatty catty was way to lazy to climb into anything! LOL


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No they are metal. Here's the girl's blog that motivated me to try this after I passed on the Alex. http://weshouldmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-new-makeup-storage.html
> It's pretty inexpensive, and I can always use the storage system for something else if I end up wanting to go a different route with my makeup collection storage in the future. And at 30% off... I couldn't NOT at least TRY it.


  I use this http://www.amazon.com/Seville-Drawer-Multi-Color-Cart/dp/B008O0LKLG/ref=sr_1_1?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1391496134&sr=1-1&keywords=10+drawer+trolley+cart

  mine's a gradient black, grey to white though. I've had it for 3 years now and It still sturdy as ever. I paid $39,99 free shipping i think. maybe not as nice but handy and cute!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok I need some serious help... I absolutely LOVE the new Huggables. I originally was only going to allow myself 1 to try the formula & since I was skipping all the MN lipsticks...
  THEN, I told myself I could have 2 since it was technically a small collection, and that was my limit for those and within my goal. 
  THEN, I just HAD to have 1 more because I was cheating and having a moment of weakness, but the color I wanted was no longer available. 
  So I felt ok again.
  But NOW they just restocked all the colors on Macys! And somehow 3 ended up in my cart! The one I wanted... plus 2 more I really want too!
  I closed my browser and high tailed it over here... I'm so conflicted. I adore this formula and it's LE! I'm trying to tell myself they'll bring them back because they sold so well. But there's that lingering feeling like what if they don't? Or if they do, what if I don't like the colors? Or it takes several YEARS! The thing about the formula is... it's wears down quickly. I already see a significant use off my first one. So I know I'll have no problem using them up! And the 3 in my cart are all shades I love and know I will use... What's a girl to do!?
  I'm waiting for some advice from my ladies!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok I need some serious help... I absolutely LOVE the new Huggables. I originally was only going to allow myself 1 to try the formula & since I was skipping all the MN lipsticks... THEN, I told myself I could have 2 since it was technically a small collection, and that was my limit for those and within my goal.  THEN, I just HAD to have 1 more because I was cheating and having a moment of weakness, but the color I wanted was no longer available.  So I felt ok again. But NOW they just restocked all the colors on Macys! And somehow 3 ended up in my cart! The one I wanted... plus 2 more I really want too! I closed my browser and high tailed it over here... I'm so conflicted. I adore this formula and it's LE! I'm trying to tell myself they'll bring them back because they sold so well. But there's that lingering feeling like what if they don't? Or if they do, what if I don't like the colors? Or it takes several YEARS! The thing about the formula is... it's wears down quickly. I already see a significant use off my first one. So I know I'll have no problem using them up! And the 3 in my cart are all shades I love and know I will use... What's a girl to do!? I'm waiting for some advice from my ladies!!!


  Stay resilient! Pick the two colours you would wear the most (I say two as that's your limit for smaller collections) and go for those. If the Huggables eventually get repromoted and/or made permanent you'll be able to buy other ones you love. Or you'll be bound to find them at a CCO or in the Clearance Bin at a later date.  :cheer: You can do it, Pixie!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok I need some serious help... I absolutely LOVE the new Huggables. I originally was only going to allow myself 1 to try the formula & since I was skipping all the MN lipsticks...
> THEN, I told myself I could have 2 since it was technically a small collection, and that was my limit for those and within my goal.
> THEN, I just HAD to have 1 more because I was cheating and having a moment of weakness, but the color I wanted was no longer available.
> So I felt ok again.
> ...


  You could only get one, the colour you really wanted? I think that's what I would do. There are so many other brands and lip product formulas out there, maybe even better ones than the Huggables. What if the new Patentpolish pencils are even better than the Huggables? Then you will want more of those and probably will neglect all of these. Try to just buy what you need right now. You won't die if you don't have 2 or 3 more of these. You can alwaye explore other brands if you need a new lipstick, and if you order them at Macy's you won't get Pro discount anyway, right?

  Now go and empty that cart, girl!!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 3, 2014)

Curious to know if anyone here have ever bought a item that you love so  much that everytime and everywhere you see it you feel as though it belongs to you ? Lol . I just put myself in a very challenging almost impossible position but I think I can do it . Swapping, gifts and GC etc may help me to accomplish my goal which I know will be very limited. Another thing I have decided is if I want something from a brand that I think I can't afford on say a $100 budget  I will get 2 items for $100 versus 4 items for the same $100. I am trying to be so selective to the point where I am extremely happy with less stuff but own ones superior in quality. I have to work much harder for my paychecks now than I did several years ago so any company that I chose to spend my hard earned cash needs to work a bit harder to please me. Customer satisfaction should be the ultimate primary focus as that's how profits, tips, bonuses  are made etc


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Stay resilient! Pick the two colours you would wear the most (I say two as that's your limit for smaller collections) and go for those. If the Huggables eventually get repromoted and/or made permanent you'll be able to buy other ones you love. Or you'll be bound to find them at a CCO or in the Clearance Bin at a later date.  :cheer: You can do it, Pixie!





Naynadine said:


> You could only get one, the colour you really wanted? I think that's what I would do. There are so many other brands and lip product formulas out there, maybe even better ones than the Huggables. What if the new Patentpolish pencils are even better than the Huggables? Then you will want more of those and probably will neglect all of these. Try to just buy what you need right now. You won't die if you don't have 2 or 3 more of these. You can alwaye explore other brands if you need a new lipstick, and if you order them at Macy's you won't get Pro discount anyway, right?  Now go and empty that cart, girl!! :getyou:  :haha:


  Thanks ladies! I have decided I will let myself get two more only IF MAC restocks so I can get my pro discount. So now it's left up to fate. I will reward my restraint in that situation ONLY because I really just love this formula. It completely took me by surprise. And I know I'll use them up without a doubt! So I deleted my Macys cart & will leave it in the hands of makeup fate.  Hope I can stay strong!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok I need some serious help... I absolutely LOVE the new Huggables. I originally was only going to allow myself 1 to try the formula & since I was skipping all the MN lipsticks...
> THEN, I told myself I could have 2 since it was technically a small collection, and that was my limit for those and within my goal.
> THEN, I just HAD to have 1 more because I was cheating and having a moment of weakness, but the color I wanted was no longer available.
> So I felt ok again.
> ...


  I love the formula as well and struggled not to buy more than the three I did in December. They are getting used quickly though, and I finally decided that getting more of these would just mean that I'm not wearing lippies/CSGs I already have that I want to get through. I'm tempted by three others, but buying them would make it impossible for me to meet my low buy goal (if I've used six by the beginning of February there's no way I'll end the year at 10 or even 12).

  So I'm going to hope we see them again and enjoy using the ones I have up over the next few months. They are nice but they're expensive and we have enough lip products for the next few years without them.

  It's only early February. Your FoF order will be there soon, you have the new Ambient blush and your storage solutions are on the way. There are many other MAC collections on the way that you'll buy from. Time to pause, organize your collection and take stock of how many lipsticks you already have that you also loved when you bought them. Your lips will not be bare or dry without these, I promise!

  Stay strong, girl. We knew this wouldn't be easy!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 4, 2014)

I hate when hype comes along, debating the new melt lippies but i hated my past 3 ones i bought i have SL,BD2, and summer and the formula was okay i hated summer tho. I did love the smell. Im selling those anyways 

  but i now want spacecake, 6six6, by starlight, and shady lady. I prob have dupes ugh but i want them! and their restocks suck!

  lets see i dont have anything for similar to spacecake besides the EE and Riri nude that is kinda towards those werid colors
  for 6six6 i have Diva, FOD, TTT, Instigator, Dark Deed and Dramatic Encounter

  for shady lady maybe moxie and quick sizzle, heaux and FOF and MUFE 34 prob, is by starlight similar to heroine? seductive intent DLG, FMP, or strong women,  ugh i dont need anymore lippies... Janette NOOOOO! NO!

  I wannntt....


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I hate when hype comes along, debating the new melt lippies but i hated my past 3 ones i bought i have SL,BD2, and summer and the formula was okay i hated summer tho. I did love the smell. Im selling those anyways
> 
> but i now want spacecake, 6six6, by starlight, and shady lady. I prob have dupes ugh but i want them! and their restocks suck!
> 
> ...


  OK.... if I can walk away from the Huggables... which I LOVE... You can walk away from these! HeeHee I know it's hard and I'm struggling myself right now too. But it sounds like this brand has been a miss for you in the past. I doubt that will change much. And you have SO many lovely (and far superior) dupes already. I'd skip and try to wait out the initial pull. That's what I'm doing with the Macy's restock. I'm walking away. But I DO know it's hard. And if you do have a moment of weakness.. please don't go bat shit crazy and get them all! LOL Good Luck hun! I know we can do this!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 4, 2014)

So far i skipped the Jan and Feb Mac Collections (yay me!) my MN buys in Jan i kinda count them for dec since it was a dec collection but i do recognize that i did buy aome makeup items in Jan does that make any sense haha. 

  I know Im not really looking intrested in anything soon i think i gave up on the NARS palette unless it shows up here at the exchange and i can swatch it. plus ill get it tax free i know the PH blushed showed up and they were like $38 not bad.

  I will wait for the holidays for an hourglass blush pallette (crossing fingers)

  no intrested in anything except Playland, again depending on swatches and again.. I dont need anymore lippies ugh but if i can do good until April ill let myself splurge for those lippies


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Man! I KNOW you're right. It's the darn new formula that's getting to me. I really like it! I honestly think I could let go of other lipsticks in favor of these! And I know I will like them even more in the Spring and Summer months. I'm so torn. I had decided to not be swept away by the Macy's restock and allow the makeup hands of fate to decide... that if MAC has a restock, I would allow myself 2 more... NOT 3 more. I think I'll split the difference and allow myself only 1... and ONLY if MAC restocks so I can use my PRO discount! I think I'll feel ok w that decision.
> Thanks for the help. And you are SO right. I have a lot to do and it's still early in the year. But I know if I don't give myself a little cheat room for these, I'll just break down and buy a ton more like my 2013 self! It was SO hard to walk away from that Macy's restock!! That in and of itself is a HUGE accomplishment for me!
> 
> OK.... if I can walk away from the Huggables... which I LOVE... You can walk away from these! HeeHee I know it's hard and I'm struggling myself right now too. But it sounds like this brand has been a miss for you in the past. I doubt that will change much. And you have SO many lovely (and far superior) dupes already. I'd skip and try to wait out the initial pull. That's what I'm doing with the Macy's restock. I'm walking away. But I DO know it's hard. And if you do have a moment of weakness.. please don't go bat shit crazy and get them all! LOL Good Luck hun! I know we can do this!


  ima give it a wait, I pulled up my excel spreadsheet and told myslef i dont need another vampy, purple, and dark pink color, i dont so I need to step away from melt, I like the colors but the price and especially shipping costs is what gives me a bad taste, mostly the shipping costs, it does not cost $7 for a small priority box it doesn't, an these aren't real super duper matte like they claimed. If they were like $17 okay yeah id be like fudge it check out with all 4 and be done with it.Another brand LC their lippies are I think $17 now wtfudge! I mean they're aren't established brands that's what puts me off... I would stick to brands like Chanel and ysl but I'm glad I started with Mac and have most of the colors i need from them. Jeez if i would have started with Chanel can you imaging 64 lippies at the price of $34 eeek! 

  I'm walking away for now... but feeling good and positive about it.. ima take a reward bubble bath now and finish my book


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> ima give it a wait, I pulled up my excel spreadsheet and told myslef i dont need another vampy, purple, and dark pink color, i dont so I need to step away from melt, I like the colors but the price and especially shipping costs is what gives me a bad taste, mostly the shipping costs, it does not cost $7 for a small priority box it doesn't, an these aren't real super duper matte like they claimed. If they were like $17 okay yeah id be like fudge it check out with all 4 and be done with it.Another brand LC their lippies are I think $17 now wtfudge! I mean they're aren't established brands that's what puts me off... I would stick to brands like Chanel and ysl but I'm glad I started with Mac and have most of the colors i need from them. Jeez if i would have started with Chanel can you imaging 64 lippies at the price of $34 eeek!
> 
> I'm walking away for now... but feeling good and positive about it.. ima take a reward bubble bath now and finish my book


  Good girl! Proud moment! Enjoy your bubble bath!! 
  PS Maybe stick the money you would've spent on those lippies in an envelope and start your little savings nest egg!


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 4, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Out of curiosity I did a few more swatches.  This is Adored, Fairly Precious and the new PT.
> 
> I know I don't need so many highlighters but when I see them next to each other like this it's so hard to decide when they all look so different.


  Thank you for the swatches. Fairly Precious looks more orange version of Adored.  Adored is just okay on me and now I'm thinking I don't need my Fairly Precious, which I haven't used yet.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 4, 2014)

I just remembered about the LC dark velvetines and i will be getting 2 of those and I loooove those so yup ima skip melt unless they lure me in with free shipping but i doubt it, everyone has been waiting for this restock and it will sell... oh wells! will get me Salem and the other deeper red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  you know what i love about this thread, no  matter if everyone is away tightly tucked in bed while I'm awake in the future... (lol Japan day ahead) or everyone is awake and I'm about to go to bed... I can still come in and have a discussion with the keyboard and know that I am confessing my temptations and i know ill wake up to positive feedback!

  I really love this outlet. I love my job, I love being a Marine, being a tuff lil girl (I'm only 4'10) but I love being a women and dressing girly. Its so hard being in such a male dominated service, in a foreign country away from your family with maybe having the female to male ratio of 1:20 and don't get me wrong I love the guys I work with they're like my older brothers, we give each other shit but we care for one another and we'll always share that camaraderie of being brothers and sisters in arms, but sometimes I do need girls, I need a girly outlet, I wanna talk about makeup, gossip and clothes so I'm just saying I'm so happy I have become more involved in Specktra and that i hope I can help y'all out as much has y'all help me out and provide a creative outlet to keep me sane haha, 

  Thanks Pixie we can walk away from lippies virtually holding hands and skipping away!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I've never tried a Chanel lipstick before but I've heard great things about Boy!


  They are fantastic, but so so expensive!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 4, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Curious to know if anyone here have ever bought a item that you love so  much that everytime and everywhere you see it you feel as though it belongs to you ? Lol . I just put myself in a very challenging almost impossible position but I think I can do it . Swapping, gifts and GC etc may help me to accomplish my goal which I know will be very limited. Another thing I have decided is if I want something from a brand that I think I can't afford on say a $100 budget  I will get 2 items for $100 versus 4 items for the same $100. I am trying to be so selective to the point where I am extremely happy with less stuff but own ones superior in quality. I have to work much harder for my paychecks now than I did several years ago so any company that I chose to spend my hard earned cash needs to work a bit harder to please me. Customer satisfaction should be the ultimate primary focus as that's how profits, tips, bonuses  are made etc


  I totally get that. I actually spent less on mac last year than I had since I started buying it, as I was so over being ignored at the counter, getting no tailored advice and practically no conversation whilst my products are being chucked into a bag!  Whereas at the lancome counter, it couldn't be more personal, a  true shopping experience. Of course counter service can vary, I know there's never anyone on to help me on my local Dior or chanel counters... But I too would rather be more selective with quality. Buy the Bobbi brown palette I know I'll use forever rather than the mac one with NSFW colours for example.


----------



## dorni (Feb 4, 2014)

I allowed myself to spend 50€ max. per month.
  I did quite well in December / January. I've spend 80€ on 2 MAC LE l/s, 1 f/l (LE as well) and Illamasqua Skin Base in 01. So far so good.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Man! I KNOW you're right. It's the darn new formula that's getting to me. I really like it! I honestly think I could let go of other lipsticks in favor of these! And I know I will like them even more in the Spring and Summer months. I'm so torn. I had decided to not be swept away by the Macy's restock and allow the makeup hands of fate to decide... that if MAC has a restock, I would allow myself 2 more... NOT 3 more. I think I'll split the difference and allow myself only 1... and ONLY if MAC restocks so I can use my PRO discount! I think I'll feel ok w that decision.
> Thanks for the help. And you are SO right. I have a lot to do and it's still early in the year. But I know if I don't give myself a little cheat room for these, I'll just break down and buy a ton more like my 2013 self! It was SO hard to walk away from that Macy's restock!! That in and of itself is a HUGE accomplishment for me!


  I get it - I really love the Huggables too; I was seriously tempted to buy Cherry Glaze, Love Beam and Rich Marron. I just knew if I did that my low-buy was over and I really didn't want that to happen. In my head, my wiggle room is two additional items (for an average of one a month) and _maybe_ an extra item or two for holiday sets if they're fabulous. Any more than that and I'd feel like I didn't achieve my goal. So I get the flexibility thing; I'm just don't want to use my wildcards up this early in the year because I know that 10 will become 12 will become 24....Swapping has actually helped a lot with this. I have three new blush coming and it's every bit as much fun as buying them would have been, yet I didn't spend any money and my collection is no bigger. All good!

  If you like these more than the lippies you have now and you want to keep your collection about its current size, maybe you can make room for them by selling/swapping some backups? 

  In the end, it only matters that you feel good about what your'e buying. They're your goals.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lisianthus* 



 
Thank you for the swatches. Fairly Precious looks more orange version of Adored.  Adored is just okay on me and now I'm thinking I don't need my Fairly Precious, which I haven't used yet.



  I can't remember your skintone but I know that when I swatched Fairly Precious it was super orange on me (NW10-15)


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 4, 2014)

This thread grows fast!

  A friend in the US has wanted UK stuff so she's been sending me money to get the stuff for her. It makes me realise that I like the act of buying _something _so I've been having a field day not buying for myself but for her. I need to find a way to do more custom purchases for people so I don't spend my own money! My SO is away till Thursday so I still didn't get my birthday gifts (it was last week) and I know he's bought me all Charlotte Tilbury stuff. OMG I can't wait. I am totally okay with him lurking my wishlists to find me things to buy. I will see my friends next week too to get the Hourglass blushes they preordered for me (gifts again). 

  Other than buying for my friend I've not had an urge to get anything. Maybe when some summer stuff creeps up I'll have a look at what I can get.

  On another note anything I had left over from trying to sell I boxed up and just sent to charity rather than trying to sell it again. It felt really good.



veronikawithak said:


> I absolutely love the french wardrobe style! Have you ever read this blog before? http://into-mind.com/ It has some great ideas about developing capsule wardrobes but also a simplified makeup look.
> I've been on the decluttering train for the past year or so too.
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you for the blog link! I've not read this one but I'll definitely check it out. I could use the help with a wardrobe overhaul too.


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 4, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I just remembered about the LC dark velvetines and i will be getting 2 of those and I loooove those so yup ima skip melt unless they lure me in with free shipping but i doubt it, everyone has been waiting for this restock and it will sell... oh wells! will get me Salem and the other deeper red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow a Marine, you are a tuff lil girl!  That's amazing and I appreciate your braveness!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 4, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Seven!!  Do you use it as an all over powder?  I did another swatch just for you this morning.  This is PT next to Lightscapade.  I don't know if this will hurt or help lol!!


  You helped me! Lightscapade is my go-to highlighter (making me think about aquiring another one when I use L nine times out of ten!) so that was extremely useful. I like the new PT very much and think about getting it - that would be my only purchase from FF!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 4, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> *Seven!!  Do you use it as an all over powder?  I did another swatch just for you this morning.  This is PT next to Lightscapade.  I don't know if this will hurt or help lol!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, thanks so much for the swatches!! Yes, I also wear it all over sometimes. I'm still leaning towards skipping PT, I think I can do it.


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh, thanks so much for the swatches!! Yes, I also wear it all over sometimes. I'm still leaning towards skipping PT, I think I can do it.


  You are welcome and yes you can do it!!!  I just made the mistake of looking at Temptalia again.  The green pigment is so pretty!!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hope I can stay strong!


    Definitely wait for pro discount, it's waaaaay too expensive without it, not worth it. And there is quite few similar tinted moisturizing lip balms on the market(which are cheaper), so don't worry, you wont be lost in summer without these  Don't you already have something similar? Aren't the stick type moisturizing lipsticks(like UD or toofaced) in semi-sheer colors comparable?


----------



## Kaori (Feb 4, 2014)

I was getting tempted by amber diamond so I did swatches of my highlighters and I definitely don't need anymore, I think I have all colors lol Well, maybe rose-gold, not sure. Didn't swatch my nars orgasm illuminator that came yesterday lol love free stuff xD Quite happy I got it, they changed packaging to tall and slim.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok I need some serious help... I absolutely LOVE the new Huggables. I originally was only going to allow myself 1 to try the formula & since I was skipping all the MN lipsticks...
> THEN, I told myself I could have 2 since it was technically a small collection, and that was my limit for those and within my goal.
> THEN, I just HAD to have 1 more because I was cheating and having a moment of weakness, but the color I wanted was no longer available.
> So I felt ok again.
> ...


  I feel your pain! I'm also struggling with whether or not I should get another RM, it's become a HG lippy for me and it too has a decent dent in it. I know the only reason I'm semi- panicking about it running out is because it is LE and once it's gone it's gone until the MAC Gods decide to bring it back and then it may or may not be the same. I'm also debating on whether or not I should get Commotion, Love Beam and Rusty as I wanted them all but held off and only got RM, OFP and FF. I really wish MAC had made this formula a complete dud so that none of us would be struggling with this issue. I say though that if you do decide to purchase to maybe just get a backup of the one you're using a ton, especially if you think it is a good Spring/Summer colour and that it may be gone by then.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 4, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I was getting tempted by amber diamond so I did swatches of my highlighters and I definitely don't need anymore, I think I have all colors lol Well, maybe rose-gold, not sure. Didn't swatch my nars orgasm illuminator that came yesterday lol love free stuff xD Quite happy I got it, they changed packaging to tall and slim.


  Copacabana


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok I need some serious help... I absolutely LOVE the new Huggables. I originally was only going to allow myself 1 to try the formula & since I was skipping all the MN lipsticks...
> THEN, I told myself I could have 2 since it was technically a small collection, and that was my limit for those and within my goal.
> THEN, I just HAD to have 1 more because I was cheating and having a moment of weakness, but the color I wanted was no longer available.
> So I felt ok again.
> ...


  I'm proud of you for closing the browser and posting here instead! I agree that it would be best to wait for a MAC restock to use your PRO discount.. and only get 1 more! That was your limit for small collections and I think you'll feel much better if you stick to it. Also, there's a ton of things coming up! I'm sure once you get your stash organized you'll see that you have so many summer lip colors to wear.

  Lol @Audrey C's bare lips comment.. I pictured Pixie's lips running around naked and miserable, looking for more Huggables all summer.


----------



## hippychic823 (Feb 4, 2014)

If this helps anyone who may be tempted to break your low buy for Heavenly Hybrid from the FOF collection....PLUMFUL IS AN EXACT DUPE!!!! I got HH as a gift and when I got it out of the box, I knew it looked....familiar??? So, I swatched it with Plumful...they are identical!!!! So, if you already have Plumful theres no need for HH. Or, if you're tempted to scoop up HH cause its LE, just get Plumful from the Permanent line when your low buy allows for purchases!!!  HTH ladies!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2014)

hippychic823 said:


> If this helps anyone who may be tempted to break your low buy for Heavenly Hybrid from the FOF collection....PLUMFUL IS AN EXACT DUPE!!!! I got HH as a gift and when I got it out of the box, I knew it looked....familiar??? So, I swatched it with Plumful...they are identical!!!! So, if you already have Plumful theres no need for HH. Or, if you're tempted to scoop up HH cause its LE, just get Plumful from the Permanent line when your low buy allows for purchases!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone mentioned before that they looked pretty similar - I'm glad they did turn out to be dupes! Thanks so much for checking! I wasn't interested since I have so many purple toned lustres already (including Plumful), but I know lots of people are.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Man! I KNOW you're right. It's the darn new formula that's getting to me. I really like it! I honestly think I could let go of other lipsticks in favor of these! And I know I will like them even more in the Spring and Summer months. I'm so torn. I had decided to not be swept away by the Macy's restock and allow the makeup hands of fate to decide... that if MAC has a restock, I would allow myself 2 more... NOT 3 more. I think I'll split the difference and *allow myself only 1... and ONLY if MAC restocks so I can use my PRO discount*! I think I'll feel ok w that decision.
> Thanks for the help. And you are SO right. I have a lot to do and it's still early in the year. But I know if I don't give myself a little cheat room for these, I'll just break down and buy a ton more like my 2013 self! It was SO hard to walk away from that Macy's restock!! That in and of itself is a HUGE accomplishment for me!
> 
> OK.... if I can walk away from the Huggables... which I LOVE... You can walk away from these! HeeHee I know it's hard and I'm struggling myself right now too. But it sounds like this brand has been a miss for you in the past. I doubt that will change much. And you have SO many lovely (and far superior) dupes already. I'd skip and try to wait out the initial pull. That's what I'm doing with the Macy's restock. I'm walking away. But I DO know it's hard. And if you do have a moment of weakness.. please don't go bat shit crazy and get them all! LOL Good Luck hun! I know we can do this!


  You have such great resolve, Pixie! I like your thinking.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

I am really loving that blog, @Anneri thank you tons for posting it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I just remembered about the LC dark velvetines and i will be getting 2 of those and I loooove those so yup ima skip melt unless they lure me in with free shipping but i doubt it, everyone has been waiting for this restock and it will sell... oh wells! will get me Salem and the other deeper red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes we can girl, yes we can! I'm excited for those new LC Velvetines too... but I'll only get 1. I already have the pink and red.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 4, 2014)

hippychic823 said:


> If this helps anyone who may be tempted to break your low buy for Heavenly Hybrid from the FOF collection....PLUMFUL IS AN EXACT DUPE!!!! I got HH as a gift and when I got it out of the box, I knew it looked....familiar??? So, I swatched it with Plumful...they are identical!!!! So, if you already have Plumful theres no need for HH. Or, if you're tempted to scoop up HH cause its LE, just get Plumful from the Permanent line when your low buy allows for purchases!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ah, that was my first thought as well. Good to know it's true 'cause I was tempted by HH but I never wear Plumful, so...

  Pixie - So proud of you for not giving in! Stay strong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I need to stay out of the FoF thread, really. Those ladies over there can sell you anything.


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 4, 2014)

Lisianthus said:


> Thank you for the swatches. Fairly Precious looks more orange version of Adored.  Adored is just okay on me and now I'm thinking I don't need my Fairly Precious, which I haven't used yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember your skintone but I know that when I swatched Fairly Precious it was super orange on me (NW10-15)


  I'm NC30.  I bought Fairly Precious online because I couldn't get to a store.  If it pulls orange, it'll emphasize the yellow in my skin.  I'm really considering getting rid of it now.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am really loving that blog, @Anneri thank you tons for posting it!


  I KNOW! It's great! It's in the first post now if you ever misplace it!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay, I bought 2 lippies from the Melt launch last night (DGAF & Blow) and am on a no buy the rest of the month (excluding staples like foundation, concealer etc)and possibly March too so I can set some spending money aside for my trip in May. Wish me luck! 

  Oh and I've still managed to completely skip FOF and have unsubscribed from that and a few other threads so I don't get roped in.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay, there must be a dupe for Naked Bud, right? I'm going through my spreadsheets, and one doesn't jump out at me. I think my dupe would actually be a gloss of some kind, because Naked Bud is sheer. Any thoughts?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Okay, there must be a dupe for Naked Bud, right? I'm going through my spreadsheets, and one doesn't jump out at me. I think my dupe would actually be a gloss of some kind, because Naked Bud is sheer. Any thoughts?


  Isn't High Tea close? Seeing NB swatches, that's kinda like what HT looks on me. Plus it's a Lustre as well.

  Here's a swatch: 
  http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/MAC-Viva-Glam-Gaga-2-comparison.jpg


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Okay, there must be a dupe for Naked Bud, right? I'm going through my spreadsheets, and one doesn't jump out at me. I think my dupe would actually be a gloss of some kind, because Naked Bud is sheer. Any thoughts?


  Someone posted that Touche huggable is a dupe for Naked Bud.  No word of dupes for Naked Bud from the regular line yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *No BU's... I swore those off this year! *I was going to get new shades. I wear the ones I have a ton. And the shades I initially skipped were my fav shades, I just skipped them so I wouldn't be duping colors. But now I like this formula so much I was debating on getting 3 more (new colors) when Macy's restocked! But I decided to wait on a possible MAC restock and only get 1. I hope I can stick to it!
> 
> Yeah... you're right! I'm going to wait and use my discount. But no, I don't have anything in my stash that's like this new formula. That was why I was trying to give myself permission to go crazy. But I need to stay strong!! I just hope they bring them back!!
> 
> ...


  That is a great plan! I've never really backed anything up before (thank heavens). You seem to be a doing a great job at keeping with your goal so far which is really awesome.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Isn't High Tea close? Seeing NB swatches, that's kinda like what HT looks on me. Plus it's a Lustre as well.  Here's a swatch:  http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/MAC-Viva-Glam-Gaga-2-comparison.jpg


Okay, there must be a dupe for Naked Bud, right? I'm going through my spreadsheets, and one doesn't jump out at me. I think my dupe would actually be a gloss of some kind, because Naked Bud is sheer. Any thoughts? 





Lisianthus said:


> Someone posted that Touche huggable is a dupe for Naked Bud.  No word of dupes for Naked Bud from the regular line yet.


  I don't have either, actually. Hmmm. There must be a dupe somewhere.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Man! I KNOW you're right. It's the darn new formula that's getting to me. I really like it! I honestly think I could let go of other lipsticks in favor of these! And I know I will like them even more in the Spring and Summer months. I'm so torn. I had decided to not be swept away by the Macy's restock and allow the makeup hands of fate to decide... that if MAC has a restock, I would allow myself 2 more... NOT 3 more. I think I'll split the difference and allow myself only 1... and ONLY if MAC restocks so I can use my PRO discount! I think I'll feel ok w that decision.


  I think it's great you're going to wait. If you can get it with your pro discount it was meant to be. Sometimes I love something so much but the newer colors I buy I don't wear as much as the ones I loved. Hence my drawer full of lipsticks haha.  I've also decided that if I want something new I have to get rid of something old. So I will see how well this works with just lipsticks to start. So if I buy a lipstick I have to get rid of (throw away, donate, sell, swap) another. This way I won't hoard too many and keep myself in line.


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 4, 2014)

19 pages behind!  you guys are obviously being helpful and encouraging in the no to low buy posts.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 4, 2014)

I stupidly went to my CCO today to peek around  they have the blush collection with pink tea, immortal flower etc, Marilyn Monroe, viva glam nicki stuff and Archie's girls. No cream soda  I am proud to say I walked out of there with 2 arms of swatches but bought nothing. I was very tempted to get "stay with me" Blush. It looks close to cream soda but I know if still buy cream soda of I can get ahold of it so I fought temptation and won! Yay!  I also got my dior rose diamond in the mail today. OMG... Thank you to all the suggested it. It's absolutely beautiful. I can't stop looking at it but I'm having a hard time fighting off the urge to get amber diamond. My husband tossed $60 at me and said just do it but I'm trying to see if I can get any research in the new formulations first. Ohhhhh this money is glowing on my table. It's got a yellow light around it saying "useeeee meeeee" lol he laughed at me when I said in going to my no spending money support group haha


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Feb 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I also got my dior rose diamond in the mail today. OMG... Thank you to all the suggested it. It's absolutely beautiful. I can't stop looking at it but I'm having a hard time fighting off the urge to get amber diamond. My husband tossed $60 at me and said just do it but I'm trying to see if I can get any research in the new formulations first. Ohhhhh this money is glowing on my table. It's got a yellow light around it saying "useeeee meeeee" lol he laughed at me when I said in going to my no spending money support group haha


I wish my CCO had all of this good stuff! Maybe I'll have to go soon.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 4, 2014)

It was a bad idea going lol. I bought A LOT from MM and Archie's so I didn't need anything. Those were the 2 collections I bought the most from ever.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I also got my dior rose diamond in the mail today. OMG... Thank you to all the suggested it. It's absolutely beautiful. I can't stop looking at it but I'm having a hard time fighting off the urge to get amber diamond. My husband tossed $60 at me and said just do it but I'm trying to see if I can get any research in the new formulations first. Ohhhhh this money is glowing on my table. It's got a yellow light around it saying "useeeee meeeee" lol he laughed at me when I said in going to my no spending money support group haha


  Good job at resisting! Glad you love rose diamond  Highlighter last veeeeery long time, so don't get too many of them lol Did you try hourglass luminous powder? It's more subtle but color is similar to amber diamond.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 4, 2014)

I love my Amber Diamond! I dont have Rose Diamond though and I dont have a pink highlighter so... No no no! I won't be tempted!! Lol  So today I didn't wear any makeup... It feels good lol!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so tempted by Cindy-Lou Manizer by the TheBalm!! Its gorgeous! I have Mary and Betty and love them so much! They are so soft and creamy and they only cost $24 which is great for the quality! What to do??


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> *I am so tempted by Cindy-Lou Manizer by the TheBalm!*! Its gorgeous! I have Mary and Betty and love them so much! They are so soft and creamy and they only cost $24 which is great for the quality! What to do??


  Lol, I read the first sentence and thought: wait, isn't it called Mary Lou Manizer? I didn't know there was a whole family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never tried anything from TheBalm.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> So today I didn't wear any makeup... It feels good lol!


  I didn't either except a little bit of concealer over a stupid pimple! lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 4, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Good job at resisting! Glad you love rose diamond  Highlighter last veeeeery long time, so don't get too many of them lol Did you try hourglass luminous powder? It's more subtle but color is similar to amber diamond.


  Yes that's been suggested a few times but I have the subtle highlighters already. I'm looking for ones the glow. I want one pink and one neutral color. I like hourglass, and I like the mood light but it didn't wow me like it did everyone else


----------



## aradhana (Feb 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I am so tempted by Cindy-Lou Manizer by the TheBalm!! Its gorgeous! I have Mary and Betty and love them so much! They are so soft and creamy and they only cost $24 which is great for the quality! What to do??


 How do you use Betty loumanizer? I have it but not too sure how to wear it other than as a highlighter...I feel like i'm not using it to its full potential!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I am so tempted by Cindy-Lou Manizer by the TheBalm!! Its gorgeous! I have Mary and Betty and love them so much! They are so soft and creamy and they only cost $24 which is great for the quality! What to do??


  I am too! I have Mary Lou Manizer and I love it.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I am so tempted by Cindy-Lou Manizer by the TheBalm!! Its gorgeous! I have Mary and Betty and love them so much! They are so soft and creamy and they only cost $24 which is great for the quality! What to do??


  Wait for the thebalm to be on hautelook again I'm sure they will have it and everything is usually 50% off  





Naynadine said:


> Lol, I read the first sentence and thought: wait, isn't it called Mary Lou Manizer? I didn't know there was a whole family. :haha:  I never tried anything from TheBalm.


  I have a lot of stuff from thebalm. I really like their products.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol, I read the first sentence and thought: wait, isn't it called Mary Lou Manizer? I didn't know there was a whole family. :haha:  I never tried anything from TheBalm.


  I love TheBalm. Their products are amazing! Their eyeshadows and cheek products are one of the best out there in my opinion


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Wait for the thebalm to be on hautelook again I'm sure they will have it and everything is usually 50% off


  Yeah I should wait. Besides it's not LE so no rush  In the meantime I'll keep looking at swatches lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I have a lot of stuff from thebalm. I really like their products.


  I agree, I love everything I've purchased from them!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 4, 2014)

aradhana said:


> How do you use Betty loumanizer? I have it but not too sure how to wear it other than as a highlighter...I feel like i'm not using it to its full potential!


  I mostly use it as a blush/contour, very lightly though because its very pigmented


----------



## jennyap (Feb 4, 2014)

Sooo, I'm not feeling brave enough to share my lipstick stash photos yet (it's bad lol!) so I'll do the gloss instead:

  First pic is all my Mac and high end glosses. Nothing I want to get rid of at the moment, but I really need to use most of these up before I get another gloss. (Missing from here, and hasn't been seen in a couple of weeks so now presumed lost is my most used gloss, Color Saturation. Bah. Although I do have a backup.)

  . 



  Then - my Juicy Tubes. Once upon a time these were all I wore on my lips. Most of these are old - in some cases ancient. They probably all need to be tossed to be honest. I did the sniff test on a couple of them after I took this, and threw them out straight away, but my sense of smell doesn't work for long. I'll work through the rest to see if anything is fit to keep, then I have to decide if I even want to.





  Drugstore glosses. The Liberty x Hello Kitty were bought for the packaging, not sure I've even tried them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Again I need to do a serious reality check with these.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Sooo, I'm not feeling brave enough to share my lipstick stash photos yet (it's bad lol!) so I'll do the gloss instead:  First pic is all my Mac and high end glosses. Nothing I want to get rid of at the moment, but I really need to use most of these up before I get another gloss. (Missing from here, and hasn't been seen in a couple of weeks so now presumed lost is my most used gloss, Color Saturation. Bah. Although I do have a backup.)  .
> 
> Then - my Juicy Tubes. Once upon a time these were all I wore on my lips. Most of these are old - in some cases ancient. They probably all need to be tossed to be honest. I did the sniff test on a couple of them after I took this, and threw them out straight away, but my sense of smell doesn't work for long. I'll work through the rest to see if anything is fit to keep, then I have to decide if I even want to.
> 
> Drugstore glosses. The Liberty x Hello Kitty were bought for the packaging, not sure I've even tried them :busted:  Again I need to do a serious reality check with these.


  Thank you for sharing! I love your MAC glosses! Specially the purple ones!   I used to love the Juicy Tubes too but now I can't stand them lol! They are so sticky!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel your pain! I'm also struggling with whether or not I should get another RM, it's become a HG lippy for me and it too has a decent dent in it. I know the only reason I'm semi- panicking about it running out is because it is LE and once it's gone it's gone until the MAC Gods decide to bring it back and then it may or may not be the same. I'm also debating on whether or not I should get Commotion, Love Beam and Rusty as I wanted them all but held off and only got RM, OFP and FF. I really wish MAC had made this formula a complete dud so that none of us would be struggling with this issue. I say though that if you do decide to purchase to maybe just get a backup of the one you're using a ton, especially if you think it is a good Spring/Summer colour and that it may be gone by then. :kiss:


  I really wanted a huggable, it's my kind of formula I like the balm lipstick hybrids but I didn't want to fall for a ltd formula. Ltd edition colours yes but formulas is a no no for me , bad mac !!! Still tempted but I have too many lipsticks, maybe by the time they are reprinted I might have used up a couple I already own!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Sooo, I'm not feeling brave enough to share my lipstick stash photos yet (it's bad lol!) so I'll do the gloss instead:
> 
> First pic is all my Mac and high end glosses. Nothing I want to get rid of at the moment, but I really need to use most of these up before I get another gloss. (Missing from here, and hasn't been seen in a couple of weeks so now presumed lost is my most used gloss, Color Saturation. Bah. Although I do have a backup.)
> 
> ...


  Poor UD sample got grouped up with drugstore stuff ;P
  Toss all the juciy tubes if they are so old and you dont wear them anymore *ick*
  If you didn't wear the hello kitty ones and they still smell good, you could gift to your sister/friend/young relative or something


----------



## Kaori (Feb 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I really wanted a huggable, it's my kind of formula I like the balm lipstick hybrids but I didn't want to fall for a ltd formula. Ltd edition colours yes but formulas is a no no for me , bad mac !!! Still tempted but I have too many lipsticks, maybe by the time they are reprinted I might have used up a couple I already own!


  I wonder if they really will keep it as limited formula though? I mean what's the point creating new formula if you then don't reuse it later(more money)?


----------



## User38 (Feb 4, 2014)

they just might.. but meanwhile they play with supply and demand.  Less supply, creates more demand -- when they release again, it's another stampede.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 4, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Poor UD sample got grouped up with drugstore stuff ;P
> Toss all the juciy tubes if they are so old and you dont wear them anymore *ick*
> If you didn't wear the hello kitty ones and they still smell good, you could gift to your sister/friend/young relative or something


  LOL true, poor UD!
  Juicy Tubes - I know that's what I need to do. I'll get there, it's just weirdly hard to let things go (who knew we could get such an emotional attachment to makeup!) so it's easier if I do it little by little. 
  I don't have anyone to give stuff to, so it will all go in the bin if I don't keep it (which is most likely)


----------



## Debbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Jennyap, very nice gloss collection! That's me 24/7 glosses. Thanks for posting your stash! Very pretty


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 4, 2014)

My muji storage arrived yesterday, but unfortunately one didn't survive, but on the upside I worked in London today so took it with my and exchanged it after work in store. I Also picked up one of those little. 4 mini drawer ones to store pencils and lipgloss and eyeliner in!  Looking forward to the weekend to do a tidy up, organise and final purge ready to add my stuff to the swap list !  I looked at my foundations tonight, I have one bottle that's almost finished and. 4 which are. 50% full or varying coverage levels, so I boxed all my least used ones up so I can concentrate of finishing up these half finished ones. There is enough coverage variation that I shouldn't need to get another one out till one of these is finished!   My ambient blushes arrived yesterday too, radiant magenta is pure love, ethereal glue I wore today and will get lots of wear for its subtle nature, dim infusions will try tomorrow. Still waiting for diffused heat which I think will be top rate. My RM has mainly blush !!! Yay   I wish ethereal had a little bit more colour but like that the main chunks of powder and blush are quite big spin can use separately or combine, dim infusion is more from and infusion and dim looks different to the one in my ambient palette ?


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 4, 2014)

I finally remembered to post what I found in this drawer.  This is in no way (sadly) all of my highlighters and blushes, but this is what was in there.  I don't need to get the new SR, I don't need to get the new SR, I don't need to get the new SR.........

  4 EDMSF
  15 MSF
  9 Beauty Powders
  9 various other highlighters
  11 bronzers
  13 blushes that are large (not typical MAC blushes)


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Sooo, I'm not feeling brave enough to share my lipstick stash photos yet (it's bad lol!) so I'll do the gloss instead:
> 
> First pic is all my Mac and high end glosses. Nothing I want to get rid of at the moment, but I really need to use most of these up before I get another gloss. (Missing from here, and hasn't been seen in a couple of weeks so now presumed lost is my most used gloss, Color Saturation. Bah. Although I do have a backup.)
> 
> ...


  Pretty collection!  Funny thing... I pulled out my Pink Horizon Juicy Tube the other day and it was about empty.  I had almost finished a gloss and didn't even know it!!  I had that before I went insane collecting.  Those were the days...


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> You can definitely tell what colours I favour huh!
> 
> 
> LOL true, poor UD!
> ...


  Well done for tossing out the bad Juicy tubes!  I bet you won't miss them one bit once they're all gone.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That is a great plan! I've never really backed anything up before (thank heavens). You seem to be a doing a great job at keeping with your goal so far which is really awesome.


 I've had a couple near set backs but have managed to pull through... With a little help from my low buy friends!! Thanks for cheering me on girl! Yeah, I recommend staying away from backups... That's where things really get tricky!!   





Starlight77 said:


> I stupidly went to my CCO today to peek around  they have the blush collection with pink tea, immortal flower etc, Marilyn Monroe, viva glam nicki stuff and Archie's girls. No cream soda  I am proud to say I walked out of there with 2 arms of swatches but bought nothing. I was very tempted to get "stay with me" Blush. It looks close to cream soda but I know if still buy cream soda of I can get ahold of it so I fought temptation and won! Yay!  I also got my dior rose diamond in the mail today. OMG... Thank you to all the suggested it. It's absolutely beautiful. I can't stop looking at it but I'm having a hard time fighting off the urge to get amber diamond. My husband tossed $60 at me and said just do it but I'm trying to see if I can get any research in the new formulations first. Ohhhhh this money is glowing on my table. It's got a yellow light around it saying "useeeee meeeee" lol he laughed at me when I said in going to my no  spending money support group haha


 Good job on your CCO trip... Those can be dangerous during a low buy!  And I'm so glad you love your new highlighter. Now make sure you use it and enjoy it! I'd wait out the Dior Amber just in case the new formulation is improved... You have this one to tied you over until then. And it was a pinky highlighter you were looking for anyways!  Happy Highlighter Dance!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 4, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I finally remembered to post what I found in this drawer.  This is in no way (sadly) all of my highlighters and blushes, but this is what was in there.  I don't need to get the new SR, I don't need to get the new SR, I don't need to get the new SR.........
> 
> 4 EDMSF
> 15 MSF
> ...


WOWZA! Look at all those beauties! Thanks for sharing!

  psst....I think you can skip the new SR!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 4, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I finally remembered to post what I found in this drawer.  This is in no way (sadly) all of my highlighters and blushes, but this is what was in there.  I don't need to get the new SR, I don't need to get the new SR, I don't need to get the new SR.........
> 4 EDMSF
> 15 MSF
> 9 Beauty Powders
> ...


  Is it bad that I don't even think that is too much?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Is it bad that I don't even think that is too much?


----------



## aradhana (Feb 4, 2014)

I guess i'm glad I haven't tried the huggables  One item I have successfully fended off, at least for the moment. I did, in a moment of weakness, break down at the drugstore this evening and buy some shampoo and conditioner I definitely did not *need*. But I really wanted something volumizing cuz the winter is killing my curls...and this stuff is scented mint -grapefruit...how could I resist? I resisted on the main shampoo aisle, but this one was in a special display, so I then succumbed. Bad me. Bad.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 4, 2014)

So I broke my no buy already, I bought the rick baker monster's bride palette on ebay. Still within my 4 item allowance for the month though, feeling good! I gave a hello kitty quad I was trying to sell to my 13 yo sis instead, that felt good! Sold a couple more things so im pleased at my sale/destashing rate so far. Im passing on a lot of things and feeling fine about it. I did a full face of makeup today, made me remember what pretty eyeshadows I have! And how much I love my illamasqua products, nothing like a red lip to give yourself a boost!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Is it bad that I don't even think that is too much?


  ROFL I had to ask myself what was wrong with me after I emptied out my stash.  It's  still overflowing, but I feel like it's all gone. Hoarding tendencies?  Perhaps.....


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone else feel like they struggle not to keep purchasing things after they buy something? I got two items delivered today that I ordered back in January, both of which I'm super excited about and absolutely love. But then while I was at the drugstore picking up a couple of non-makeup staples I felt drawn to the new displays of summer lip products.. which I definitely don't need and probably would use once or twice and then toss because I hate the formula. I think I just wanted to prolong the excitement of getting new things.. which is not cute..

  I didn't buy any makeup but it bothers me that I even thought about it.. 4 days into my 2 month no buy.. and with drugstore products that I knew I probably wouldn't love. I did buy another eos lip balm which is fine because I only had one. I also bought a few backups of my favorite cuticle oil pen that I told myself I'd get more of if they ever went on sale - and they were $3 off! I really don't like the feeling of wanting to buy something just to have something new to take home and unwrap.. lol. Hopefully after a couple of months off I won't feel like I want to go overboard when I make my next purchase..


----------



## Kaori (Feb 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Does anyone else feel like they struggle not to keep purchasing things after they buy something? I got two items delivered today that I ordered back in January, both of which I'm super excited about and absolutely love. But then while I was at the drugstore picking up a couple of non-makeup staples I felt drawn to the new displays of summer lip products.. which I definitely don't need and probably would use once or twice and then toss because I hate the formula. I think I just wanted to prolong the excitement of getting new things.. which is not cute..
> 
> I didn't buy any makeup but it bothers me that I even thought about it.. 4 days into my 2 month no buy.. and with drugstore products that I knew I probably wouldn't love. I did buy another eos lip balm which is fine because I only had one. I also bought a few backups of my favorite cuticle oil pen that I told myself I'd get more of if they ever went on sale - and they were $3 off! I really don't like the feeling of wanting to buy something just to have something new to take home and unwrap.. lol. Hopefully after a couple of months off I won't feel like I want to go overboard when I make my next purchase..


You are not alone! I LOVE to buy new things and unwrap them >.< I love getting a new package. It's really hard for me to resist buying stuff online, doesn't matter what it is, so the mailmen here know this address very well


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Does anyone else feel like they struggle not to keep purchasing things after they buy something? I got two items delivered today that I ordered back in January, both of which I'm super excited about and absolutely love. But then while I was at the drugstore picking up a couple of non-makeup staples I felt drawn to the new displays of summer lip products.. which I definitely don't need and probably would use once or twice and then toss because I hate the formula. I think I just wanted to prolong the excitement of getting new things.. which is not cute..  I didn't buy any makeup but it bothers me that I even thought about it.. 4 days into my 2 month no buy.. and with drugstore products that I knew I probably wouldn't love. I did buy another eos lip balm which is fine because I only had one. I also bought a few backups of my favorite cuticle oil pen that I told myself I'd get more of if they ever went on sale - and they were $3 off! I really don't like the feeling of wanting to buy something just to have something new to take home and unwrap.. lol. Hopefully after a couple of months off I won't feel like I want to go overboard when I make my next purchase..


  Don't feel bad! I also love to buy and unwrap new things! Its hard to resist but we can do this! We are only starting so its hard but I want to think that in a couple of months we won't feel the urge to buy just for the sake of buying you know?


----------



## aradhana (Feb 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Does anyone else feel like they struggle not to keep purchasing things after they buy something? I got two items delivered today that I ordered back in January, both of which I'm super excited about and absolutely love. But then while I was at the drugstore picking up a couple of non-makeup staples I felt drawn to the new displays of summer lip products.. which I definitely don't need and probably would use once or twice and then toss because I hate the formula. I think I just wanted to prolong the excitement of getting new things.. which is not cute..
> 
> I didn't buy any makeup but it bothers me that I even thought about it.. 4 days into my 2 month no buy.. *and with drugstore products that I knew I probably wouldn't love. *I did buy another eos lip balm which is fine because I only had one. I also bought a few backups of my favorite cuticle oil pen that I told myself I'd get more of if they ever went on sale - and they were $3 off! I really don't like the feeling of wanting to buy something just to have something new to take home and unwrap.. lol. Hopefully after a couple of months off I won't feel like I want to go overboard when I make my next purchase..


  am constantly having to stop myself from doing the same, every time i happen to need anything else at the drugstore. i usually have time to kill when i pick up my prescriptions, and that's one of the worst times. i'm sure i've reduced my tendencies of late, but it's an on going battle...hang in there!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 4, 2014)

aradhana said:


> am constantly having to stop myself from doing the same, every time i happen to need anything else at the drugstore. i usually have time to kill when i pick up my prescriptions, and that's one of the worst times. i'm sure i've reduced my tendencies of late, but it's an on going battle...hang in there!


  I am the exact same way if its not makeup it clothes or shoes or another hobby right now its jewelry and workout clothes, like yesterday i went in the store for envelopes to mail out my swaps and what did i do, walk out with 3 workout shorts and a shoe shel... bad Janette 

  I need to fix that it can get dangerous Im still working on it i think ima try and just see if every time i get an urge in the store transfer that amount on my bank app to my saving and in a month see how much my urges cost me haha


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ah, that was my first thought as well. Good to know it's true 'cause I was tempted by HH but I never wear Plumful, so...
> 
> Pixie - So proud of you for not giving in! Stay strong!
> 
> ...


  That "snow" crap freaks me out too! Ewwww! B2M they go!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I am the exact same way if its not makeup it clothes or shoes or another hobby right now its jewelry and workout clothes, like yesterday i went in the store for envelopes to mail out my swaps and what did i do, walk out with 3 workout shorts and a shoe shel... bad Janette
> 
> I need to fix that it can get dangerous Im still working on it i think ima try and just see if every time i get an urge in the store transfer that amount on my bank app to my saving and in a month see how much my urges cost me haha


  Thanks #teamlowbuy! I so needed that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's crazy how easy shopping habits can form and how difficult they are to break. It doesn't seem so bad picking up something small here and there but it adds up. I like the idea of keeping an "urge tally" haha! I know it takes 30 days to form new habits, so I'm hoping after a while the urges get less and less..


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Does anyone else feel like they struggle not to keep purchasing things after they buy something? I got two items delivered today that I ordered back in January, both of which I'm super excited about and absolutely love. But then while I was at the drugstore picking up a couple of non-makeup staples I felt drawn to the new displays of summer lip products.. which I definitely don't need and probably would use once or twice and then toss because I hate the formula. I think I just wanted to prolong the excitement of getting new things.. which is not cute..
> 
> I didn't buy any makeup but it bothers me that I even thought about it.. 4 days into my 2 month no buy.. and with drugstore products that I knew I probably wouldn't love. I did buy another eos lip balm which is fine because I only had one. I also bought a few backups of my favorite cuticle oil pen that I told myself I'd get more of if they ever went on sale - and they were $3 off! I really don't like the feeling of wanting to buy something just to have something new to take home and unwrap.. lol. Hopefully after a couple of months off I won't feel like I want to go overboard when I make my next purchase..


  YES!!!!! I could go a month buying nothing but as soon as I place an order, it's like I lose my damn mind! I think it WILL get easier as the year goes on. At least that's my hope!
  I think it's great that you fought the urge and realize the issue. That's probably the most important step to getting better. Maybe next time you'll have the will to not venture into that section at all! Baby steps! I'm proud of you hun!!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I am so tempted by Cindy-Lou Manizer by the TheBalm!! Its gorgeous! I have Mary and Betty and love them so much! They are so soft and creamy and they only cost $24 which is great for the quality! What to do??


  If you choose to buy it, wait until theBalm has a 50% off flash sale or has it on HauteLook!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Good job on your CCO trip... Those can be dangerous during a low buy!  And I'm so glad you love your new highlighter. Now make sure you use it and enjoy it! I'd wait out the Dior Amber just in case the new formulation is improved... You have this one to tied you over until then. And it was a pinky highlighter you were looking for anyways!  Happy Highlighter Dance!!


  Yay happy highlighter dance!! Problem is all these companies are reformulating like tarte and the products are 1/2 or 1/3 the size for the same thing. They change packaging so it's less noticeable I think lol I bet dior cuts amber in half with less product because no one finished that thing ever lol  Shopping is addicting. I wanted a highlighter and now I can't stop. Once I make one purchase I feel the need to keep making more. It's like a drug. Than I feel the after guilt but once those packages arrive... Guilt goes away lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> YES!!!!! I could go a month buying nothing but as soon as I place an order, it's like I lose my damn mind! I think it WILL get easier as the year goes on. At least that's my hope!
> I think it's great that you fought the urge and realize the issue. That's probably the most important step to getting better. Maybe next time you'll have the will to not venture into that section at all! Baby steps! I'm proud of you hun!!


  Thanks Pixie! I feel like I lose my damn mind when I place orders too lol.. You're right, baby steps!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol, I read the first sentence and thought: wait, isn't it called Mary Lou Manizer? I didn't know there was a whole family. :haha:  I never tried anything from TheBalm.


  I love their lip gloss.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *Does anyone else feel like they struggle not to keep purchasing things after they buy something? *I got two items delivered today that I ordered back in January, both of which I'm super excited about and absolutely love. But then while I was at the drugstore picking up a couple of non-makeup staples I felt drawn to the new displays of summer lip products.. which I definitely don't need and probably would use once or twice and then toss because I hate the formula. I think I just wanted to prolong the excitement of getting new things.. which is not cute..
> 
> I didn't buy any makeup but it bothers me that I even thought about it.. 4 days into my 2 month no buy.. and with drugstore products that I knew I probably wouldn't love. I did buy another eos lip balm which is fine because I only had one. I also bought a few backups of my favorite cuticle oil pen that I told myself I'd get more of if they ever went on sale - and they were $3 off! I really don't like the feeling of wanting to buy something just to have something new to take home and unwrap.. lol. Hopefully after a couple of months off I won't feel like I want to go overboard when I make my next purchase..


  I feel that!  Sometimes it's better when I don't have things for a long, long time - but once I start buying, I feel like I can't stop the urge!  "Cold turkey" is basically better for me personally - if I go near the display or into the store, it's so hard to resist.  This month I'm going to go to CCO because we don't go to the States very often (once or twice a year) and I'm planning on buying a few products for my birthday as a treat  Not counting on my low buy (I'm bad).  Of course if there's nothing of interest then I'll pass  
  I guess the long and short of it is - I get what you're saying haha.  Buying begets more buying!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 4, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> If you choose to buy it, wait until theBalm has a 50% off flash sale or has it on HauteLook!


  I will for sure!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Okay, there must be a dupe for Naked Bud, right? I'm going through my spreadsheets, and one doesn't jump out at me. I think my dupe would actually be a gloss of some kind, because Naked Bud is sheer. Any thoughts?


  Patisserie?


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Does anyone else feel like they struggle not to keep purchasing things after they buy something? I got two items delivered today that I ordered back in January, both of which I'm super excited about and absolutely love. But then while I was at the drugstore picking up a couple of non-makeup staples I felt drawn to the new displays of summer lip products.. which I definitely don't need and probably would use once or twice and then toss because I hate the formula. I think I just wanted to prolong the excitement of getting new things.. which is not cute..  I didn't buy any makeup but it bothers me that I even thought about it.. 4 days into my 2 month no buy.. and with drugstore products that I knew I probably wouldn't love. I did buy another eos lip balm which is fine because I only had one. I also bought a few backups of my favorite cuticle oil pen that I told myself I'd get more of if they ever went on sale - and they were $3 off! I really don't like the feeling of wanting to buy something just to have something new to take home and unwrap.. lol. Hopefully after a couple of months off I won't feel like I want to go overboard when I make my next purchase..


  I get like that, too, but I suspect it's not just the excitement of getting new packages or getting a treat but more a way of filling you up or distracting yourself if you feel bored or maybe avoiding something you don't want to do or think about. E.g., Maybe you didn't really want to get back to the next task after you finished your errand, so the new display postponed that for a bit. It might be a good idea to identify what emotion you are feeling when you want to buy something, and then pick a better displacement activity, like a walk or playing the piano or taking a hot bath or something. Or stop procrastinating, if that is what's going on. Easier said than done, of course! But buying things does take off the edge, for a bit.   If you are tracking your purchases, you could track how you are feeling, too, to see if there's any pattern.


----------



## NewChick10 (Feb 5, 2014)

Instead of me shopping for lipsticks to buy this month I have been looking in my stash for lipsticks to wear.  I am currently wearing and loving Mac Kinda Sexy lipstick.  I will wear this for a week and then Saturday I am going to pick a different color that I have not used yet and wear that for a week.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 5, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Instead of me shopping for lipsticks to buy this month I have been looking in my stash for lipsticks to wear. I am currently wearing and loving Mac Kinda Sexy lipstick. I will wear this for a week and then Saturday I am going to pick a different color that I have not used yet and wear that for a week.


  Awesome idea! I'm doing the same but trying to wear something different every day to rotate through everything I own. Once I'm done with that I think I'll go back to my weekly/monthly makeup bag.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 5, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> If you are tracking your purchases, you could track how you are feeling, too, to see if there's any pattern.


  That's very true. I've been all about procrastinating for the past month or so.. I really need to get back on track.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my Muji drawers yesterday after work and since I'm not going to work today due to a snow/ice storm--going to organize my  make-up.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 5, 2014)

[@]Rainbunny[/@], I don't have that, either.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:
  Originally Posted by *jennyap* 


Then - my Juicy Tubes. Once upon a time these were all I wore on my lips. Most of these are old - in some cases ancient. They probably all need to be tossed to be honest. I did the sniff test on a couple of them after I took this, and threw them out straight away, but my sense of smell doesn't work for long. I'll work through the rest to see if anything is fit to keep, then I have to decide if I even want to.  






  I love Lancome juicy tubes, never on their own though I add them on top of a similar coloured thicker lipstick like a matte MAC Lipstick sometimes instead of reapplying and it revitalizes the colour and I love the high shine and the combo lasts very long. They are sticky and a pain when it's windy and your hair catches on them, but I find thinner glosses don't last long on me.

  If you aren't already aware, this site is very accurate in my experience for checking how old products are: you just enter the batch code on the product (usually at the bottom of the juicy tube) so if you're not sure about how old they are this will help. I think only one of my juicy tubes has smelled bad and been tossed and I've had a few, some older than the recommended general 3 year shelf life.

  http://checkcosmetic.net/


----------



## MissTania (Feb 5, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Instead of me shopping for lipsticks to buy this month I have been looking in my stash for lipsticks to wear. I am currently wearing and loving Mac Kinda Sexy lipstick. I will wear this for a week and then Saturday I am going to pick a different color that I have not used yet and wear that for a week.


That's a great idea, we often buy from collections and get so excited, then use things only a few times and keep buying. I'm trying to make colours work by using different lipliners for example to change the shades to suit me better. I actually bought 3 Mac Force of Love lipsticks from Chenman and they looked like a horrid neon orange until I paired the lippie with a red lipliner and the colour is gorgeous and I know I will get through all 3 eventually and enjoy them.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't do the weekly/monthly bag thing, but I do make an effort to rotate through my stash. That's been helpful in allowing me to decide what products I want to keep and which I can swap away. I've been forcing myself to reach for colours I haven't worn in awhile since the beginning of the year; I've rediscovered some favourites that way and have accepted that some I just don't want to wear anymore since I now have better alternatives. So why keep them? 

  I'm not finding it hard not to shop; there's nothing in the upcoming MAC collections that tempts me in the least other than a single shadow that's being released in April. I have enough empties to BTM for two items; I can get two upcoming lippies that way at some point and I won't count them against my low-buy. I see that as the same as swapping or exchanging a product at MAC/Sephora; I haven't counted those either.

  My total spending for 2014 is limited to the two Houglass Ambient blush that Pixie has mailed to me. I've exchanged a foundation at Sephora (Clinique for BB) but paid for the difference with a gift card. I'm thinking of returning Naked 2 as well; I've played with it a lot over the last week or so and just don't love it. I was going to swap it away but I may just take it back. I adore N3 and the Laura Mercier AP that I bought around the same time; no reason to keep a palette I know I won't wear. 

  So far I'm happy with how the year is progressing for me. The first item was a birthday gift that was purchased last year, but I counted it since my birthday is in January. I didn't pay for that. The next two are the blush; I really hope I love those. I've gifted a few things,  swapped away six items and am getting four back (one will go to my daughter) and I'm in the process of selling three others. My collection is getting smaller, and that's what I wanted. I'm not after an absolute number, it's about limiting myself to a well-edited stash I enjoy. 

  Edit: Nevermind - I have a near dupe for the e/s. Absolutely NOTHING of interest.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I can't do the weekly/monthly bag thing, but I do make an effort to rotate through my stash. That's been helpful in allowing me to decide what products I want to keep and which I can swap away. I've been forcing myself to reach for colours I haven't worn in awhile since the beginning of the year; I've rediscovered some favourites that way and have accepted that some I just don't want to wear anymore since I now have better alternatives. So why keep them?   I'm not finding it hard not to shop; there's nothing in the upcoming MAC collections that tempts me in the least other than a single shadow that's being released in April. I have enough empties to BTM for two items; I can get two upcoming lippies that way at some point and I won't count them against my low-buy. I see that as the same as swapping or exchanging a product at MAC/Sephora; I haven't counted those either.  My total spending for 2014 is limited to the two Houglass Ambient blush that Pixie has mailed to me. I've exchanged a foundation at Sephora (Clinique for BB) but paid for the difference with a gift card. I'm thinking of returning Naked 2 as well; I've played with it a lot over the last week or so and just don't love it. I was going to swap it away but I may just take it back. I adore N3 and the Laura Mercier AP that I bought around the same time; no reason to keep a palette I know I won't wear.   So far I'm happy with how the year is progressing for me. The first item was a birthday gift that was purchased last year, but I counted it since my birthday is in January. I didn't pay for that. The next two are the blush; I really hope I love those. I've gifted a few things,  swapped away six items and am getting four back (one will go to my daughter) and I'm in the process of selling three others. My collection is getting smaller, and that's what I wanted. I'm not after an absolute number, it's about limiting myself to a well-edited stash I enjoy.


  You are doing so well Audrey! I don't feel the urge to buy either except for those Ambient Light blushes lol They look so gorgeous!!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 5, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> You are doing so well Audrey! I don't feel the urge to buy either except for those Ambient Light blushes lol They look so gorgeous!!


  Thank you! They do look beautiful, but I'm a bit concerned because the colours doesn't necessarily look anything like what they do in pan and I ordered before there were swatches out. I got Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush; I'm not concerned that they'll look like each other, but it's hard to predict how they'll look on me.

  Pixie, still waiting to hear how you like yours!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



I can't do the weekly/monthly bag thing, but I do make an effort to rotate through my stash. That's been helpful in allowing me to decide what products I want to keep and which I can swap away. I've been forcing myself to reach for colours I haven't worn in awhile since the beginning of the year; I've rediscovered some favourites that way and have accepted that some I just don't want to wear anymore since I now have better alternatives. So why keep them? 

  I'm not finding it hard not to shop; there's nothing in the upcoming MAC collections that tempts me in the least other than a single shadow that's being released in April. I have enough empties to BTM for two items; I can get two upcoming lippies that way at some point and I won't count them against my low-buy. I see that as the same as swapping or exchanging a product at MAC/Sephora; I haven't counted those either.

  My total spending for 2014 is limited to the two Houglass Ambient blush that Pixie has mailed to me. I've exchanged a foundation at Sephora (Clinique for BB) but paid for the difference with a gift card. I'm thinking of returning Naked 2 as well; I've played with it a lot over the last week or so and just don't love it. I was going to swap it away but I may just take it back. I adore N3 and the Laura Mercier AP that I bought around the same time; no reason to keep a palette I know I won't wear. 

  So far I'm happy with how the year is progressing for me. The first item was a birthday gift that was purchased last year, but I counted it since my birthday is in January. I didn't pay for that. The next two are the blush; I really hope I love those. I've gifted a few things,  swapped away six items and am getting four back (one will go to my daughter) and I'm in the process of selling three others. My collection is getting smaller, and that's what I wanted. I'm not after an absolute number, it's about limiting myself to a well-edited stash I enjoy. 



  Well done, a well edited stash you enjoy and use is the best thing, it is certainly my aim this year.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 5, 2014)

All the talk yesterday about huggables has be craving one badly now! Bad #teamlowbuy buddies!  I nearly walked to the MAC counter in my lunch hour, but made myself stay at my desk for fear of going to MAC and hauling. I haven't been in MAC for ages so I fear it could result in a complete haul. I do have enough B2M's but I can't back to mac for a huggable apparently :-(   I now need everyone to explain to me why I don't need a huggable lip colour, its a ltd edition formula so I shouldn't fall in love with it and I have enough lip products to go the rest of year without running out! Bad Charlotte!! STOP LEMMING IT!  On another not I discovered my Clinique chubby stick intense in plushest punch today, have left it on my desk with a mini mirror and reapplied 3 times today, trying to make an effort to take my lip product of the day to work with me and to reapply so that I look polished for the whole day not just the 1st hour!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I can't do the weekly/monthly bag thing, but I do make an effort to rotate through my stash. That's been helpful in allowing me to decide what products I want to keep and which I can swap away. I've been forcing myself to reach for colours I haven't worn in awhile since the beginning of the year; I've rediscovered some favourites that way and have accepted that some I just don't want to wear anymore since I now have better alternatives. So why keep them?
> 
> I'm not finding it hard not to shop; there's nothing in the upcoming MAC collections that tempts me in the least other than a single shadow that's being released in April. I have enough empties to BTM for two items; I can get two upcoming lippies that way at some point and I won't count them against my low-buy. I see that as the same as swapping or exchanging a product at MAC/Sephora; I haven't counted those either.
> 
> ...


  Awesome job so far, Audrey!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I really wanted a huggable, it's my kind of formula I like the balm lipstick hybrids but I didn't want to fall for a ltd formula. Ltd edition colours yes but formulas is a no no for me , bad mac !!! Still tempted but I have too many lipsticks, maybe by the time they are reprinted I might have used up a couple I already own!


  I really kind of wish I hadn't caved and tried them because I am so in love with the formula and it of course is LE. I think I'm going to follow that model from now on because this being in love with a product and panicking over not having it anymore is no bueno.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 5, 2014)

Added a few things to the Team Low Buy Swap Thread.


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 5, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> If you are tracking your purchases, you could track how you are feeling, too, to see if there's any pattern.


  You have great insight into buying behaviour.  For me, I've found that I buy for 3 reasons.  First, for novelty because I'm bored and it's fun to try out new products, even if the fun is temporary.  I also buy because I feel down and use shopping as a pick me up.  Finally, it's the high I get from purchasing the products I've been lusting after for a while.  I also used to buy because I didn't want to miss out on hyped LE products but I've put a stop to that urge in the last few years.

  It's a constant struggle but it helps now that I live in a small town far away from any cosmetic counters.   So far I've been able to resist the lure of the drugstore and DH is keeping me in check with the internet shopping.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 5, 2014)

Im in too! Go team low buy!!


----------



## jens7lil1s (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm in. I need some therapy from others in the same boat badly. Lol


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Does anyone else feel like they struggle not to keep purchasing things after they buy something? I got two items delivered today that I ordered back in January, both of which I'm super excited about and absolutely love. But then while I was at the drugstore picking up a couple of non-makeup staples I felt drawn to the new displays of summer lip products.. which I definitely don't need and probably would use once or twice and then toss because I hate the formula. I think I just wanted to prolong the excitement of getting new things.. which is not cute..
> 
> I didn't buy any makeup but it bothers me that I even thought about it.. 4 days into my 2 month no buy.. and with drugstore products that I knew I probably wouldn't love. I did buy another eos lip balm which is fine because I only had one. I also bought a few backups of my favorite cuticle oil pen that I told myself I'd get more of if they ever went on sale - and they were $3 off! I really don't like the feeling of wanting to buy something just to have something new to take home and unwrap.. lol. Hopefully after a couple of months off I won't feel like I want to go overboard when I make my next purchase..
> Yes!  I do struggle with that.
> ...


  Very well put.

  The psychology of shopping really interests me.  I work in psychiatry and addiction medicine and the shopping habits and compulsions we discuss here are very reminiscent of substance addiction behaviors.  The pleasure we get from shopping is multi-factorial I'm sure, but part of it comes from a release of dopamine that produces a biochemical high, just like with any other addiction.  I need to find something that will give me the dopamine high that is constructive as opposed to destructive, I guess.  Maybe that would help curb the craving to buy.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 5, 2014)

Totally agree [@]myfavoritePA[/@], I know that when I have a fuller life im certainly less concerned with make-up.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> All the talk yesterday about huggables has be craving one badly now! Bad #teamlowbuy buddies!  I nearly walked to the MAC counter in my lunch hour, but made myself stay at my desk for fear of going to MAC and hauling. I haven't been in MAC for ages so I fear it could result in a complete haul. I do have enough B2M's but I can't back to mac for a huggable apparently :-(   I now need everyone to explain to me why I don't need a huggable lip colour, its a ltd edition formula so I shouldn't fall in love with it and I have enough lip products to go the rest of year without running out! Bad Charlotte!! STOP LEMMING IT!  On another not I discovered my Clinique chubby stick intense in plushest punch today, have left it on my desk with a mini mirror and reapplied 3 times today, trying to make an effort to take my lip product of the day to work with me and to reapply so that I look polished for the whole day not just the 1st hour!


  That's the double edge sword of it all... Sometimes needing talked down from products, we have to say how much we love it and it's haunting us! I realized that when I was writing it! But definitely resist! I wish I had. You never know if your mind is telling you it's better than it really is in reality... Since it's hard to obtain and LE!! I certainly would've been fine without them from the start! Enjoy the goodies that you have & if they bring the Huggables back... Maybe you can try one then. HTH   





iqaganda said:


> Im in too! Go team low buy!!





jens7lil1s said:


> I'm in. I need some therapy from others in the same boat badly. Lol


  Welcome ladies! Glad you've joined our mission!! Let us know if there's anything we can do to help!! Good Luck!


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know about the rest of you,  but after I get my tax returns (and pay down some bills first!),  it's going to be a real challenge not to go hog wild on the makeup buying front!   :sweat:


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay here are before pictures of how my make is store right now.  Rolling my sleeves to go through them.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















  Ugh  tons of them are still BNIB-- I haven't even opened them. What is wrong with me?  Why couldn't I be addicted to exercising / crossfit.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 5, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> _*Why couldn't I be addicted to exercising / crossfit.*_


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 5, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I love Lancome juicy tubes, never on their own though I add them on top of a similar coloured thicker lipstick like a matte MAC Lipstick sometimes instead of reapplying and it revitalizes the colour and I love the high shine and the combo lasts very long. They are sticky and a pain when it's windy and your hair catches on them, but I find thinner glosses don't last long on me.
> 
> If you aren't already aware, this site is very accurate in my experience for checking how old products are: you just enter the batch code on the product (usually at the bottom of the juicy tube) so if you're not sure about how old they are this will help. I think only one of my juicy tubes has smelled bad and been tossed and I've had a few, some older than the recommended general 3 year shelf life.
> 
> http://checkcosmetic.net/


  thank you so much for that link... ack to check my codes now.  Very helpful ^5


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 5, 2014)

walkingdead - This is probably not helping but your pictures are some serious makeup porn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought we were in the low-buy thread; then why am I craving the Huggables now? Just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, not really. I'm pretty sure I would've bought one by now if they weren't freaking sold out everywhere here in Germany. So here's hoping they're going to be permanent some time or other.
  I'm debating on whether I should leave my debit card at home tomorrow. I have to go to the drugstore again and the only stuff that's allowed are hair products because I'm running out of them. I'm seriously tempted by Olaz's Clarisonic dupe which is only 30€ in contrast to Clarisonic which is 150€. On the other side, if it doesn't work and is too rough on my skin as I have read in various reviews, it's a waste of 30€.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> *Why couldn't I be addicted to exercising / crossfit.*


  Seriously! I wish I could get as obsessed with exercising as I am with makeup!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Seriously! I wish I could get as obsessed with exercising as I am with makeup!


  This! I try to live healthier this year but it's so hard to be sensible in every aspect in your life - not to spend too much money on MU, not to eat every piece of chocolate that comes across me, exercise regularly - soooooo hard!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2014)

By the way, whoever wanted to buy the theBalm highlighter, I just saw on IG that there'll be a flash sale on Sunday!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2014)

Friday, not Sunday! Credit to ig User.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Seriously! I wish I could get as obsessed with exercising as I am with makeup!


  But you can! if you start working out regularly then your body will get use to the rush that exercise gives you and you'll crave it! After a month you'll be an addict
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Trust me i'm addicted to both makeup and exercise


----------



## Kaori (Feb 5, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Yes!  I do struggle with that.
> 
> Very well put.
> 
> ...


  This is so true, I often shop when I'm bored. And often I shop when I see great sale, my eyes go all glowy and I get excited and shop shop shop, since I 'save' so much, riiight? =.= this needs to stop. I need to find something that I wont be bored, finally read all those free kindle books I keep getting every day or the sale ones I bought...


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 5, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> But you can! *if you start working out regularly then your body will get use to the rush that exercise gives you *and you'll crave it! After a month you'll be an addict
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No matter how often I work out it is not giving me any rush, lol. I hate every second of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm trying to do more for my health as well, physically and mentally, and invest more time and energy in that. (instead of shopping, etc...) But it's not easy. For me it's either the one extreme or the other, diet wise and in all other aspects. I can't seem to stike a balance. And as soon as something depresses me I fall back into old patterns. And lately I feel like I have no more motivation at all, I have been feeling quite lonely after a falling out with my closest friend I seem to have lost. I'm having nightmares and everything.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No matter how often I work out it is not giving me any rush, lol. I hate every second of it. :haha:   I'm trying to do more for my health as well, physically and mentally, and invest more time and energy in that. (instead of shopping, etc...) But it's not easy. For me it's either the one extreme or the other, diet wise and in all other aspects. I can't seem to stike a balance. And as soon as something depresses me I fall back into old patterns. And lately I feel like I have no more motivation at all, I have been feeling quite lonely after a falling out with my closest friend I seem to have lost. I'm having nightmares and everything.


  Naynadine, sorry to hear about your friendship.  Maybe it can be saved? I hope you start feel better soon.  Sending positive energy your way


----------



## texasmommy (Feb 5, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No matter how often I work out it is not giving me any rush, lol. I hate every second of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've actually learned to like exercising (been doing so regularly for about 3 years), but I used to HATE it!  I do not always feel like it, but afterwards I usually feel better.  I also definitely know about the shopping rush, though. Being busy finishing school online and taking care of my girls (3 and 5) help to put my mind and energy elsewhere, but it's easy to click open a page in between school work and online browse or shop


----------



## User38 (Feb 5, 2014)

^ Lol.. I hear you guys.

  I actually got back into excercising daily and heavily after my hubby passed -- it seemed to put me in a endorphin high and I have kept up all these years.  Actually excercise and wine are the only things in my life that de-stress me.

  men make my bp go to 400 and not in a good way.  I can only stomach so much BS. 
  I still love my clothes.. lol.  And shoes.. and jewelry.  eek and so it goes. I have and am designing my own jewelry and maybe someday I will get the nerve to offer it to some dealers.. time will tell.

  but back to excercise -- it's my AM pool laps, p.m. spinning and run, and then I get some wine and relax... and listen to tales of FOF


----------



## Sylvia60 (Feb 5, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but after I get my tax returns (and pay down some bills first!), it's going to be a real challenge not to go hog wild on the makeup buying front!


  Hmmm.
  Why not prune and order your existing collection before the tax return arrives?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ Lol.. I hear you guys.
> 
> I actually got back into excercising daily and heavily after my hubby passed -- it seemed to put me in a endorphin high and I have kept up all these years.  Actually excercise and wine are the only things in my life that de-stress me.
> 
> ...








  The jewellery designing sounds great... I remember you wearing a gold statement necklace in one pic which I loved.


----------



## User38 (Feb 5, 2014)

thank you Naynadine... I just read about your friend.  Hang on, it's rough out there. After my hubby died, I met a lovely man and he was just right for that time and that moment -- but not for forever.  And I had not finished grieving my husband.

  So that ended -- not badly but pretty badly.  

  I have since dated a lot of men, some lovely but hey, I ain't giving my cigar to nobody yet.  And, I am no spring chicken.. lol.

  I did meet a great guy -- another Argentine.. ugh.  He really rocked my boat big time, but sadly he is too good looking for his own good and well, women to him were a useful and fun commodity.  So we are still friends but never lovers or anything more permanent.  It hurts to see him sometimes.

  I will survive though.  I am sure you will too.. friends today are potential non friends tomorrow.  Life comes with a built in sweet and sour.

  xoxox

  yes, I like my statment pieces!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 5, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Okay here are before pictures of how my make is store right now.  Rolling my sleeves to go through them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know right?? I wish I was addicted to exercise! God knows I need it lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> By the way, whoever wanted to buy the theBalm highlighter, I just saw on IG that there'll be a flash sale on Sunday!


  I just saw that on their FB page and freaked out!! I am supposed to be on a no-buy till March!! Ugh what to do??


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 5, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No matter how often I work out it is not giving me any rush, lol. I hate every second of it. :haha:   I'm trying to do more for my health as well, physically and mentally, and invest more time and energy in that. (instead of shopping, etc...) But it's not easy. For me it's either the one extreme or the other, diet wise and in all other aspects. I can't seem to stike a balance. And as soon as something depresses me I fall back into old patterns. And lately I feel like I have no more motivation at all, I have been feeling quite lonely after a falling out with my closest friend I seem to have lost. I'm having nightmares and everything.


  I am so sorry Naynadine! I really hope you can work things out! Sending you lots of hugs!   We should have an exercise support group! I think that would help us out a lot like the low-buy group does. What do you guys think??


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Naynadine... I just read about your friend.  Hang on, it's rough out there. After my hubby died, I met a lovely man and he was just right for that time and that moment -- but not for forever.  And I had not finished grieving my husband.
> 
> So that ended -- not badly but pretty badly.
> 
> ...


  You WILL survive! Because you're sassy and strong! Keep kicking life's ass lady! You're such an inspiration!!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Naynadine... I just read about your friend.  Hang on, it's rough out there. After my hubby died, I met a lovely man and he was just right for that time and that moment -- but not for forever.  And I had not finished grieving my husband.
> 
> So that ended -- not badly but pretty badly.
> 
> ...


  Thank you, ILoveMakeup 

  I think there might already be a thread like this, or maybe it was a weigth loss motivation thread, but it's a great idea


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 5, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> We should have an exercise support group! I think that would help us out a lot like the low-buy group does. What do you guys think??


  I'm game!  I've lost over 30 pounds in the last 4 months, but I'm still struggling to exercise regularly and support from you all could be the kick in the butt I need to make that a habit!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 5, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No matter how often I work out it is not giving me any rush, lol. I hate every second of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Maybe you haven't found the right workout  for you yet,not all types of exercises work for everyone.And variety is really important too,if you mix different types of exercise you'll keep boredom away and get better results

  I'm sorry about your friend,i've been there and i know how it feels.If it's a person you don't want to loose from your life,do the best you can to work things out because it'll be harder if you waste too much time.And if things don't work out keep in mind that you'll meet other ppl,i know how that sounds,back when i've lost my best friend i wouldn't have believed it either but life works in mysterious ways


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 5, 2014)

Kaori said:


> This is so true, I often shop when I'm bored. And often I shop when I see great sale, my eyes go all glowy and I get excited and shop shop shop, since I 'save' so much, riiight? =.= this needs to stop. I need to find something that I wont be bored, finally read all those free kindle books I keep getting every day or the sale ones I bought...


  I totally agree! I do impulsive shopping whenever I am bored and alone.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys...I'm losing it over here! I  finally got my Dior Rose Diamond from Nordstrom's today and - oh wait, what's that you say? The box is clearly labeled RD, but WTF inside it's *Amber Diamond*??!!    I called Nordies right away and allegedly they still have some RD in stock (we'll see)  and  are sending right away.  I swatched AD and it looks like Superb on my hand, but less glittery. I'm scared to try it on my actual cheeks for fear I find a reason to keep it! Arrrggghhh!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 5, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I called Nordies right away and allegedly they still have some RD in stock (we'll see) and are sending right away. I swatched AD and it looks like Superb on my hand, but less glittery. I'm scared to try it on my actual cheeks for fear I find a reason to keep it! Arrrggghhh!


  Oh man! THAT is gangster! Nordies has obviously not been informed of your low-buy! Those dirty scoundrels!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Put it back in the box. Tape closed said box. And walk away. Quietly. Do NOT disturb the Highlighter! LOL


----------



## Kaori (Feb 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh man! THAT is gangster! Nordies has obviously not been informed of your low-buy! Those dirty scoundrels!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I have very weak willpower and would be like 'its higher will' a keep both ;P it was meant to be *lalala*


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 5, 2014)

@ Naynadine~ I am so sorry you had a falling out with your friend.  Perhaps things will work out.  I spent 4 yrs not hearing from my bestie {of 30 yrs} because I had lent her $ to pay her mortgage around Christmas time one year.  I finally stopped calling and wrote her a long assed letter that her friendship meant more to me than the $ and that she was being stupid hiding from me.  I reminded her all that if you loan people money you should consider it a gift or plan on losing friendship so to please just think of it as a christmas pressie to her and her kids.  Well she got back in touch with me and paid me back over the span of a couple of years which was a  nice bonus.  But it just goes to show that sometimes people are dealing with their own demons and need the space.  Friendships often take a lot of twists and turns 

  big hugs to you


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 5, 2014)

ok i'm in the process of selling my apt (aka house) and I needed to do a grand clean up on the top of my drawer I will spare you the before picture, that I didn't take, because it is really THAT bad! Any how I kept the necessary to survive for a couple of month! I go thru all my stuff so here you go it is picture heavy!



  My 3 lipstick I want to finish Guerlain Bronze Divini, Rose Malicieu and Dior Rouge Action



  My Guerlain bronzers, highlighters, blushes, meteorites



  MAC blush, MSF



  Misc blush, bronzers, mostly Chanel, Lancome, Dior, Bobbi Brown, Nars, Smashbox and youngblood



  Eyeshadows, UD and LMdB



  Misc eyeshadows pallettes, Lancome, Chanel, Bobbi Brown



  All my guerlain pallette



  Misc Tom Ford, Anna Sui, Armani and TheBalm



  Dior palettes



  Singles, MAC, Lancome, Clarins, Guerlain, Shumera, Loreal etc



  My box full of makeup and still have makeup left!!! 



  My creme eyeshadows and burberry eyeshadows



  Hourglass creme bronzer and blush and other thing that I found during my cleaning oops!



  eyeliner



  Mascaras



  Concealers, powders, liquid highlighter, primers and foundation



  Lipsticks



  Glosses (not a gloss girl!) 



  My perfume collection 



  Brushes mostly MAC, Smashbox, Lancome, Clarins, Bobbi Brown and Real techniques.



  What I will survive on for a couple of months till a sell my place



  What will be stored


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kaori said:


> lol I have very weak willpower and would be like 'its higher will' a keep both ;P it was meant to be *lalala*


  Haha that's exactly the problem I'm having! I swatched AD next to Superb and Fairly Precious to see the difference. On my skin, AD is very close to Fairly Precious,  just a tad cooler and tiny bit less glittery.   [@]PixieDancer[/@] I've told myself I can keep AD OR FP, but not both. I'll have to swatch them against each other again tomorrow, when there's daylight, before I decide.   Any advice? I bought Fairly Precious last month and I'm ashamed I haven't worn it yet. I don't think I can give both up though...


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 5, 2014)

upthread there was a link to a cosmetics date thing and argh it is horrible.  I mean totally horrible.  For example on my swap/sale page I have a lovely eyeshadow from Elizabeth Arden that I ended up linking to review... the compact is so beautiful but I just don't wear it.  It is from '06!!! I should toss it????  I only wore it a couple of times and always with clean brushes.... and my lipstick from '07 well it smells off but I am not sure if it smells off because I know how old it is and am now imagining.  I have tons of makeup that is 6 or more years old.  A lot of it is unopened and never used because they were back ups.  This is really a nightmare for me to think of tossing stuff that hasn't even been opened yet and looks/smells fine.  Surely this whole 3 years shelf life business if a once opened thing.  I know the site is wrong about nail polish.  Lots of gals into nail polish will use a nail polish refresher for dried up little bottles ... forget 1 yr and starting to get gloppy! Totally solid stuff can be used.  I don't do that mind you but I have read plenty of bloggers say as much.  Google Dusty hunting and nail polish if you don't believe me.  

  cries

  and further reason to not be buying stuff which I have been really good about doing.  I mean I have a bunch of red nail polish and lipsticks and don't need more.  And I don't see much reason to buy anything else since the husband only really likes reds so I don't wear the others much.


----------



## User38 (Feb 5, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> upthread there was a link to a cosmetics date thing and argh it is horrible.  I mean totally horrible.  For example on my swap/sale page I have a lovely eyeshadow from Elizabeth Arden that I ended up linking to review... the compact is so beautiful but I just don't wear it.  It is from '06!!! I should toss it????  I only wore it a couple of times and always with clean brushes.... and my lipstick from '07 well it smells off but I am not sure if it smells off because I know how old it is and am now imagining.  I have tons of makeup that is 6 or more years old.  A lot of it is unopened and never used because they were back ups.  This is really a nightmare for me to think of tossing stuff that hasn't even been opened yet and looks/smells fine.  Surely this whole 3 years shelf life business if a once opened thing.  I know the site is wrong about nail polish.  Lots of gals into nail polish will use a nail polish refresher for dried up little bottles ... forget 1 yr and starting to get gloppy! Totally solid stuff can be used.  I don't do that mind you but I have read plenty of bloggers say as much.  Google Dusty hunting and nail polish if you don't believe me.
> 
> cries
> 
> and further reason to not be buying stuff which I have been really good about doing.  I mean I have a bunch of red nail polish and lipsticks and don't need more.  And I don't see much reason to buy anything else since the husband only really likes reds so I don't wear the others much.


  No, sorry but there is a shelf life especially on lip products including glosses.  The pigmented products are usually fine for a long time although it depends on storage and climate too.  But generally ok.  If a lipstick/gloss smells off, it's bad and should be thrown out.  If it was never touched, it does not mean it will not go bad .. it can and it will.  Nailpolish can be rehydrated with solvents but it's life is almost gone by then too. 

  sorry, but the shelf life on unopened products is the same as if they were used.  I have had to throw out lipsticks which were BNIB and never touched which turned in about 2 years.  This happens more with MAC and BB products vs. EL, Chanel or other HE lines

  yes, that is a good reason not to buy too many bu's of a product which can easily turn.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 5, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> upthread there was a link to a cosmetics date thing and argh it is horrible.  I mean totally horrible.  For example on my swap/sale page I have a lovely eyeshadow from Elizabeth Arden that I ended up linking to review... the compact is so beautiful but I just don't wear it.  It is from '06!!! I should toss it????  I only wore it a couple of times and always with clean brushes.... and my lipstick from '07 well it smells off but I am not sure if it smells off because I know how old it is and am now imagining.  I have tons of makeup that is 6 or more years old.  A lot of it is unopened and never used because they were back ups.  This is really a nightmare for me to think of tossing stuff that hasn't even been opened yet and looks/smells fine.  Surely this whole 3 years shelf life business if a once opened thing.  I know the site is wrong about nail polish.  Lots of gals into nail polish will use a nail polish refresher for dried up little bottles ... forget 1 yr and starting to get gloppy! Totally solid stuff can be used.  I don't do that mind you but I have read plenty of bloggers say as much.  Google Dusty hunting and nail polish if you don't believe me.
> 
> cries
> 
> ...


  Try them tomorrow each on different cheek and spot the difference  And ask somebody else to judge which side they like better ^^ (I know my hubby would be no help to me cos to him it all looks the same heh)


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 5, 2014)

which is why I never understand why folks buy so many BU's of makeup knowing they'll never really finish the first tube!! the only thing I should EVER back up is my CD lip glow lol, I go through a tube every 6 months or less becuz I consistently use it MULTIPLE times a day. theres no reason I need 5 bu's of a RED lipstick haha!!


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 5, 2014)

I honestly have no idea how I.can finish all my lipsticks ever, let alone in two yrs. I wish they will never go bad sigh


----------



## Debbs (Feb 5, 2014)

How do you guys handle being greeted by so called friends with " What have you bought lately? ". I left HS so long ago that  some toxic behaviors are foreign to me. When I respond with I messed up but working on buying low I am met with " So you have bought a lot then! " This is from the same person you gifted and sold your beloved backups to who is looking for the same things you have and/ or actively trying to get. How much help can you offer me when you want it for yourself? Then finding the nerve to tell me that some people have low self esteem and hide behind makeup and that beauty comes from within ( have you looked in the mirror lately and do you like what you see)  and labelling others as just plain hoarders. Do I ask what have you been doing with all the stuff I sent you? Or do I tell you that some people are just of a competitive nature. There is no beauty in such ugly behaviors. Imagine me directing you to every sale thread, every store that has  the last one, every item I have that you will love? Items I barely could obtain that others are  dying to get for the very first time I am letting you have the back up of at a loss to me. I have ignored several innuendos and catty comments but some things you just have to say enough is  enough. I shouldn't have to explain myself to someone who obviously is either flattered by me or want to be me. For the record, I haven't been buying a lot but some items just cost a bit more. I am working on quality rather than quantity. How do you justify having a clean pure heart without vindictiveness and maliciousness when some just want to capitalize off you and use you ? I am beyond baffled and outraged!!! I don't want to put everyone in the same category as everyone is different. I am getting out a situation dealing with users to find out that you are one too? Thanks for being able to vent here. I don't understand how people with the same passion, love, and addiction can so harshly judge , brutally criticize and try to put down another person who only look out for you and try to help you achieve my I mean your make up goals.  That's just plain insensitive, cruel and undeserving , totally uncalled for . With friends like these who needs enemies?


----------



## User38 (Feb 5, 2014)

sorry to read this Debb.... honestly and brutally: whoever treats you this way is not your friend. They are your enemy,

  get rid of them no matter how much it may hurt you or how lonely you may be for awhile.

  like bad makeup.. throw it away.

  stay strong


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 5, 2014)

Debbs said:


> This is from the same person you gifted and sold your beloved backups to who is looking for the same things you have and/ or actively trying to get. How much help can you offer me when you want it for yourself? Then finding the nerve to tell me that some people have low self esteem and hide behind makeup and that beauty comes from within ( have you looked in the mirror lately and do you like what you see) and labelling others as just plain hoarders. Do I ask what have you been doing with all the stuff I sent you? Or do I tell you that some people are just of a competitive nature. There is no beauty in such ugly behaviors. Imagine me directing you to every sale thread, every store that has the last one, every item I have that you will love? Items I barely could obtain that others are dying to get for the very first time I am letting you have the back up of at a loss to me. I have ignored several innuendos and catty comments but some things you just have to say enough is enough. I shouldn't have to explain myself to someone who obviously is either flattered by me or want to be me. For the record, I haven't been buying a lot but some items just cost a bit more. I am working on quality rather than quantity. How do you justify having a clean pure heart without vindictiveness and maliciousness when some just want to capitalize off you and use you ? I am beyond baffled and outraged!!! I don't want to put everyone in the same category as everyone is different. I am getting out a situation dealing with users to find out that you are one too? Thanks for being able to vent here. I don't understand how people with the same passion, love, and addiction can so harshly judge , brutally criticize and try to put down another person who only look out for you and try to help you achieve my I mean your make up goals. That's just plain insensitive, cruel and undeserving , totally uncalled for . With friends like these who needs enemies?


  I'm sorry that someone made you feel that way - it's both unkind and unhelpful. Sometimes people speak unthinkingly and don't intend to or even realize that they're caused hurt. Unfortunately, some others can only make themselves feel big by making others feel small.

  My Grandpa used to tell me that a measure of a person is the way they behave when no one is looking. Being a good person is its own reward, even if it doesn't always feel that way. That's why you try to keep a pure heart.

  We're all works in progress - us and those who hurt us.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 5, 2014)

Debbs said:


> How do you guys handle being greeted by so called friends with " What have you bought lately? ". I left HS so long ago that  some toxic behaviors are foreign to me. When I respond with I messed up but working on buying low I am met with " So you have bought a lot then! " This is from the same person you gifted and sold your beloved backups to who is looking for the same things you have and/ or actively trying to get. How much help can you offer me when you want it for yourself? Then finding the nerve to tell me that some people have low self esteem and hide behind makeup and that beauty comes from within ( have you looked in the mirror lately and do you like what you see)  and labelling others as just plain hoarders. Do I ask what have you been doing with all the stuff I sent you? Or do I tell you that some people are just of a competitive nature. There is no beauty in such ugly behaviors. Imagine me directing you to every sale thread, every store that has  the last one, every item I have that you will love? Items I barely could obtain that others are  dying to get for the very first time I am letting you have the back up of at a loss to me. I have ignored several innuendos and catty comments but some things you just have to say enough is  enough. I shouldn't have to explain myself to someone who obviously is either flattered by me or want to be me. For the record, I haven't been buying a lot but some items just cost a bit more. I am working on quality rather than quantity. How do you justify having a clean pure heart without vindictiveness and maliciousness when some just want to capitalize off you and use you ? I am beyond baffled and outraged!!! I don't want to put everyone in the same category as everyone is different. I am getting out a situation dealing with users to find out that you are one too? Thanks for being able to vent here. I don't understand how people with the same passion, love, and addiction can so harshly judge , brutally criticize and try to put down another person who only look out for you and try to help you achieve my I mean your make up goals.  That's just plain insensitive, cruel and undeserving , totally uncalled for . With friends like these who needs enemies?


   Honestly, she sounds toxic and envious of you. Life can be hard enough without so called friends bringing you down. When peoples issues start to infringe on the way they treat me...it's time for me to cut my losses and move on. Good luck to you. We're here for you.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Usually it's the cream products that go bad faster, even faster if it contains water. If they look and smell fine they are still good though. Powder products last much much longer, but if they get old they develop the hard surface on top that needs to be scraped down(or just tossed if its hassle). And stuff lasts longer if you don't touch it but not thaaat much longer. I had two 3yr old lip balms, opened one developed white film all around it and looked kinda off, but the unopened llip balm was still smelling and looking fine. Depends how many preservatives they put in it, 'natural' stuff last shorter.  Try them tomorrow each on different cheek and spot the difference  And ask somebody else to judge which side they like better ^^ (I know my hubby would be no help to me cos to him it all looks the same heh)


  Ditto. My boyfriend would just shrug and say he doesn't know about "makeup stuff." I'd probably get better feedback asking my cats. I'll try both on tomorrow and try to be as objective as possible!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 5, 2014)

Trying to catch up reading backwards @ Nay-Nay, you will be just fine. Anyone knows hurt, depression, anger and pain it is me . You will be stronger and wiser in the end. What does not cost life does not cause death. Something to bring a smile to you. My mail-lady thinks I am ordering stuff off the television and trying to counsel me about my packages and depression. I am like lady stop being nosey and give me my stuff. Now she have my family paranoid worrying that she may think I am rich and we are going to have a break-in or I am dealing in some illegal activities. I am worried next week or so when my swaps start coming in, lol.   @ HerGreyness, you crack me up! I was drinking a alcoholic egg nog drink reading FoF thread about all that wine etc. 400 BP? Is that systolic or diastolic? At least your love life is better than mine and I bet you are in better shape too, lol. Your posts are off the chain even the ones filled with wisdom


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Feb 5, 2014)

Debbs said:


> How do you guys handle being greeted by so called friends with " What have you bought lately? ". I left HS so long ago that  some toxic behaviors are foreign to me. When I respond with I messed up but working on buying low I am met with " So you have bought a lot then! " This is from the same person you gifted and sold your beloved backups to who is looking for the same things you have and/ or actively trying to get. How much help can you offer me when you want it for yourself? Then finding the nerve to tell me that some people have low self esteem and hide behind makeup and that beauty comes from within ( have you looked in the mirror lately and do you like what you see)  and labelling others as just plain hoarders. Do I ask what have you been doing with all the stuff I sent you? Or do I tell you that some people are just of a competitive nature. There is no beauty in such ugly behaviors. Imagine me directing you to every sale thread, every store that has  the last one, every item I have that you will love? Items I barely could obtain that others are  dying to get for the very first time I am letting you have the back up of at a loss to me. I have ignored several innuendos and catty comments but some things you just have to say enough is  enough. I shouldn't have to explain myself to someone who obviously is either flattered by me or want to be me. For the record, I haven't been buying a lot but some items just cost a bit more. I am working on quality rather than quantity. How do you justify having a clean pure heart without vindictiveness and maliciousness when some just want to capitalize off you and use you ? I am beyond baffled and outraged!!! I don't want to put everyone in the same category as everyone is different. I am getting out a situation dealing with users to find out that you are one too? Thanks for being able to vent here. I don't understand how people with the same passion, love, and addiction can so harshly judge , brutally criticize and try to put down another person who only look out for you and try to help you achieve my I mean your make up goals.  That's just plain insensitive, cruel and undeserving , totally uncalled for....   Debs babe you should tell said person how you feel. We are all adults & I will not let anyone try to shame me because of my babies(MU). You need to check that person & if said behavior continues CUT the person off.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> No, sorry but there is a shelf life especially on lip products including glosses.  The pigmented products are usually fine for a long time although it depends on storage and climate too.  But generally ok.  If a lipstick/gloss smells off, it's bad and should be thrown out.  If it was never touched, it does not mean it will not go bad .. it can and it will.  Nailpolish can be rehydrated with solvents but it's life is almost gone by then too.
> 
> sorry, but the shelf life on unopened products is the same as if they were used.  I have had to throw out lipsticks which were BNIB and never touched which turned in about 2 years.  This happens more with MAC and BB products vs. EL, Chanel or other HE lines
> 
> ...


  REASON: Jealousy
  RESULT: Kick her to the curb!
@HerGreyness & @Audrey C said it ALL.... but you know how I adore you! And I cannot stand to hear this! Purge that friendship like you did that makeup stash! TRUST ME... you'll be missing that makeup more! Good riddance! (To bad rubbish my Grandma would say!)

  On a side note... I LOVE your new avi! Looking FIERCE girl! I'm beyond proud of you and your spunky spirit!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 5, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Instead of me shopping for lipsticks to buy this month I have been looking in my stash for lipsticks to wear. *I am currently wearing and loving Mac Kinda Sexy lipstick.* I will wear this for a week and then Saturday I am going to pick a different color that I have not used yet and wear that for a week.


Shopping your own stash is a great idea---sometimes a real gem turns up! Kinda Sexy was my go to lipstick for a good year or so--glad you are giving it some love again!


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Feb 5, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> I honestly have no idea how I.can finish all my lipsticks ever, let alone in two yrs. I wish they will never go bad sigh


  We are in the same boat. ..the amount of MU I had was giving me anxiety, like how or when will I ever use these things up.  I wear lipstick everywhere I go. ..EVERYWHERE & rotate them..like this month February is Red Lip Feb month & every lipstick I wear outside my house is Red


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 5, 2014)

MissTania said:


> That's a great idea, we often buy from collections and get so excited, then use things only a few times and keep buying. I'm trying to make colours work by using different lipliners for example to change the shades to suit me better. *I actually bought 3 Mac Force of Love lipsticks from Chenman *and they looked like a horrid neon orange until I paired the lippie with a red lipliner and* the colour is gorgeous and I know I will get through all 3 eventually and enjoy them.*


  In all honesty, I bought 5. Yes, 5 Force of Love. The funny thing is, I was recently wearing it and turned to my friend and said "I love this lipstick so much! Thank goodness I have 5 of them!" We both burst out laughing hysterically. Just wanted to let you know that I am with you!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That sounds like a good trade off... Let us know who wins this Epic Highlighter Battle!! HeeHee
> 
> Yep.... This has become the year of NO MORE BACKUPS for me! This just reconfirmed it!! I will more than likely purge most of the ones I already have as well...
> @Debbs did it and she's still with us, so she's my ROCK!!!
> ...


  "Friends" like this sound toxic for sure.  I agree with @PixieDancer about the need to purge toxic things from your life!  Hang in there, girl!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> sorry to read this Debb.... honestly and brutally: whoever treats you this way is not your friend. They are your enemy,
> 
> *get rid of them no matter how much it may hurt you or how lonely you may be for awhile.*
> 
> ...


  Reading all of your ladies' wise words really does make me feel stronger. Thank you as well, Debbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My mail guy sometimes comments on my packages too. But thankfully he is not as nosey as your mail lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sorry you had to deal with a ''friend'' like that. I agree with what others have said, she is probaly just jealous and you really don't need people like that in your life.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 5, 2014)

Getting rid of my back ups was no easy task. I had a lot of internal tug of war especially while carefully wrapping up and packing each piece. I second guessed myself countless times. I am no saint plus I 'kinda sorta' got conned into it at first TBH. The excited squeals, joy, enthusiasm displayed and a special occasion coming up made my co- dependency personality jump into full rescue mode. It was the holidays the season of giving, right ?  I was deriving happiness from her delight at one of the lowest points  in my life. I thought she was a newbie to most things makeup as she was wide eyed and in awe. I felt really good, light, healthy and cheerful helping out. It made perfect sense, was the logical and rational humane thing to do. Until she showed me her Barbie and Hello Kitty stash, lol. I don't have those! I guess she took a make up  break and I conveniently volunteered to fill in. I honestly have no regrets regarding purging in retrospect. It needed to be done as in another five (5) years I don't see myself finishing, needing and using most of those  items. They are being used up in the present, they are loved and in a good home ( I want to believe). Emotional attachment is going to be there. It will not be easy to let go but think how sad and worse it is to toss stuff out. I still went and backed up MN stuff while in make up rehab (team buy low ).  A 3 item collection? Me ? totally unheard of so I had to get doubles. The urge and temptation will still be there. It is very  strong and powerful, very hard to resist but we can all do it together. I was upset with myself for yielding so quickly that I kindly put Dec 26th items in the swap thread and they are gone! Because they should not have occurred, at least not so quickly. I see myself discharging alcoholics with initially high blood alcohol levels soberly heading straight to the nearest bar. Am I different? Addiction regardless of what it is all spell the same way and has to be addressed. Everyone's cross is different but it is all about how we carry it. Proudly skipped FoF, was able to swap for the  one item I wanted. My sister has tickets to take me out on a date Valentines Day . No idea where or what but got tired of rejecting everyone's effort to cheer me up. I am tired of trying to fill a void by buying stuff and justifying it on all my self-sacrificing acts and being deprived for so many years , blah blah blah. It has to stop. It all adds up. There is much more greater needs and priorities all around me. I  primarily buy makeup at certain department stores so I do see my recklessness- on make up. Got a level 2 mailer card from Nordies. Ripped it up, annoyed, make up earned, nothing  to be proud of. Got Macy's American Express rewards certificate $25 folded in my wallet and a store credit because I accidentally over paid on one of  my balance (forgetfulness from being in a hole) and a few GC that I plan to use at the right moments this year. I can now smartly and selectively low buy!!! It is not impossible at all and it does feel really good!


----------



## NewChick10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *myfavoritePA* 



Yes!  I do struggle with that.  

Very well put.

The psychology of shopping really interests me.  I work in psychiatry and addiction medicine and the shopping habits and compulsions we discuss here are very reminiscent of substance addiction behaviors.  The pleasure we get from shopping is multi-factorial I'm sure, but part of it comes from a release of dopamine that produces a biochemical high, just like with any other addiction.  I need to find something that will give me the dopamine high that is constructive as opposed to destructive, I guess.  Maybe that would help curb the craving to buy.



  Coupons are my weakness.   I got an Ulta $3.50 off so I made a list and checked it twice then found out I was being naughty and not nice to my bank account.  I realize I am not buying because I need it, it’s because I want.  I also just got a Jcpenny coupon for spend 10 and save ten and spend 25 and save ten.  I want to use those coupons too.  I got sucka written all over my face.


----------



## NewChick10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lipstickaddict* 




Shopping your own stash is a great idea---sometimes a real gem turns up! Kinda Sexy was my go to lipstick for a good year or so--glad you are giving it some love again!



  It’s weird because I got a nice selection of nudes.  More swatched nudes than worn nudes.  I have no idea why I don’t feel fulfilled and keep tryna search for that perfect nude when it just might be staring me right in my face.  It’s like buying a new car and love it by the way it looks but not sure if I’d love it after I drive it and will never know because I won’t take it out for a test drive.  I'm just satisfied with it being parked in my driveway collecting dust.  I just purchased it because it looks pretty and I think I would like it.  Thanks goodness I am trying to change the way I think and view spending.  It's a work in progress though.


----------



## NewChick10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BreeMakeupGeek* 




We are in the same boat. ..the amount of MU I had was giving me anxiety, like how or when will I ever use these things up.



  I used to have anxiety too.  It was just too much and not fun anymore.  Now it’s fun because I have started over and I am making better choices with my purchases. No more buying stuff because it’s on sale unless it’s on my list. No more buying stuff because everyone relays it’s the hot shit that everybody wants and it sure will look good on you too. Not that I listen to that all the time but it plays a small factor sometimes.  No more buying stuff just for the sake of something to purchase.   I am also removing items in my stash that are just okay and replacing them with what I want and know I will use.  I have three WetnWild 6 pan palette that have never been used.  Out with those ( giving them to my sister ) and in with the Too Faced Chocolate bar palette.  I feel good out this because I’m getting rid of 18 eye shadows and replacing that with 14 eye shadows in a single palette that I know I want and will love and use.  My stash will have only gone up by 4 eye shadows.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 6, 2014)

Naynadine - Sorry to hear about your not-friend. However, new people will come into your life that are more worthy of your friendship. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Debbs - This girl is as shifty as hell. She wants your makeup and gains profit from your products that you don't want but at the same time she is giving you a hard time for your love of makeup - what the hell?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't want to lose her as a friend, tell her how you feel. If you can live with the risk of losing her as a friend, kick her ass.

  Kaori - Thanks very much for your opinion! I did in fact end up buying Olaz's brush but I can return it within 14 days with the receipt which I kept. I'm hoping to achieve the feeling of very clean skin which I feel after using masks. But I can't always use masks because it would be too expensive in the long run, so I'm trying out the brush. I could save and buy the Clarisonic but 150€ for a face brush is a lot. I bet if I saved the money I would buy something totally different - shoes or a bag probably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least I stuck to my list today of what to buy. I bought some hair stuff and my day and night creams. I found a new collection by one of my favourite drugstore brands, consisting of a wide range of berry and pinky nude colours which is right up my alley. Then I thought of the similar colours I have at home and took the blush and the nail polish out of my cart and put them back into the shelf. Same with a grey eyeshadow.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ugh.. I have been temepted! Thats what happens when you go into the color stories! Makeupbymimi i think is here name and Serenity posted pics of PT on ad it looks so beautiful! Im similar skintone and i dont think i have a beige highlighter... lol omg i want but id be soooo sad if it comes back messed up becuz of the veining i dont want a poopy PT and I dont have a mac store at all decisions... Nordies has free returns but then id be tempted to buy the Nars palette again, they keep sending me emails about it being in my cart


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm a couple of pages behind, so I'll have to read and catch up, but I just wanted to say I finally finished cataloging my glosses. No more pinks and mauves for me! Pink is clearly a theme for me in lip color. So from now on, if it's pink, I gots to say hell no!  Sorry about the fallout with your friend [@]Naynadine[/@]. Breaking up with a friend is just as bad as breaking up with a lover-sometimes worse-and people normally don't get the same level of support for that loss.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 6, 2014)

I trotted my BTM empties in today and got both Heavenly Hybrid and Dreaming Dahlia. I also checked out the imposter Stereo Rose and I have to say that I like it a lot better than the original. I'm considering it but want to take some other products into store with me to see if I have a dupe. I didn't do a big purge just to get more of the same.  Now off to Sephora to return N2.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



I trotted my BTM empties in today and got both Heavenly Hybrid and Dreaming Dahlia. I also checked out the imposter Stereo Rose and I have to say that I like it a lot better than the original. I'm considering it but want to take some other products into store with me to see if I have a dupe. I didn't do a big purge just to get more of the same.

Now off to Sephora to return N2.


  Well done on not doing anything apart from a B2M! Will power!  I am having to avoid make up shops at the moment for fear of doing impulsive hauls!  I am loving that those who are assessing their stashes for purges and organisation/categorisation are discovering things about their habits!  I am really enjoying the purge stage and I am really beginning to clearly see what I am attached to because I love it and what I appear to just be hoarding for no apparent reason.   All my back ups are going except style snob shadow, my current one is showing pan and i wear it every week so I think i may get to this back up before it goes off.  I have ascertained that I don't wear lipgloss....so why do I have them in my stash?   I discovered that i only wear neutral shadows so I am purging all my colours except my yaby palette which contains small sizes of all the colours i will ever need and i like this and often use it in the summer for coloured liners!  I also discovered that a lot of my favourites are not MAC products, which surprised me a bit.  The hardest thing at the moment is trying to decide if I want to sell my NARS Guy Bourdin Palette, I bought it when it come out and its still sitting in the box, where as I used day dream as soon as I got it? Something is telling me that as I have had it a couple of months and not used it I may be better off selling it on ebay, but part of me wants to keep it? But I should only keep it if I am going to use and love it? right?  Performing the final stages of my purge now and will be adding things to the swap/sell list and ebay this weekend. I have all my muji drawers now so looking forward to sorting it into a nice tidy space which I can use, I am already seeing results in the number of lip products i wear, I have expanded into my collection more in the last 2 weeks which is nice, it feels better to have less but give what i do have more love.  I am going out to my Knitting group tonight, first time in a year, thought I have better invest some time in being socialable and other hobbies aside from make up. A little scared but excited to have some down time!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2014)

When the summer collections hit I need you all to hold me back to get any bronzer, bronzing powder, striped Chanel powder (I just saw pics) whatever used to bronzing - because I don't use it. At all. In my head I've got a pic of that pretty Californian girl type MU, but I'm pasty pale and bronzer is just not me. So I buy it, use it two times and then it disappears into my stash.

  I just went to my stash again (wanted to single out untried nailpolishes to put in a box to use next) and looked through lipsticks and blushes again. It's kind of a process - I went through it when I sorted everything into the Alex (btw, when you complain of the shipping rates for it, please consider that this thing is heavy as hell. My father and me nearly couldn't manage to drag it to the car. I know nothing of US shipping rates of course, but just a thought.) and it was relatively easy to point out things I don't wear any longer for various reasons or that don't suit me. Now when I looked through it again, I thought about Pixie's maxim 'if you don't like it, toss it' and found a lot of lipsticks that haven't been worn in a long time - for some I have found replacements with a better texture, some need tweaking that they look right, some look outdated for me and don't reflect my current style any longer. I'll wear all of them again and if I still don't like them, off they go.
  Life's to short for that - I want only to wear things I LOVE!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

So, I'm supposed to be on a no buy this month but I am considering purchasing a set of brushes at the beginning of March or so when it is up. My brushes I have now are not so great and I really need to invest in some good ones and would like to buy a full set in one go. I was looking at Sigma, Bdellium and Sedona Lace sets but am so torn on which to go with. Has anyone tried any or all of these and if so is there one you'd prefer over the other?


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So, I'm supposed to be on a no buy this month but I am considering purchasing a set of brushes at the beginning of March or so when it is up. My brushes I have now are not so great and I really need to invest in some good ones and would like to buy a full set in one go. I was looking at Sigma, Bdellium and Sedona Lace sets but am so torn on which to go with. Has anyone tried any or all of these and if so is there one you'd prefer over the other?


 Sigma's Mrs Bunny was my first good set of brushes, I love them!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Sigma's Mrs Bunny was my first good set of brushes, I love them!


I have been eying the Mr. Bunny ones, the name is so cute. lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 6, 2014)

@NaomiH I've had really good luck w Sigma brushes as well. Sometimes I reach for them and realize they aren't my MAC equivalent! That's saying something. Obviously you get what you pay for, but Sigmas not cheap. Just cheaper than MAC. I'd safely say you should give them a try!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So, I'm supposed to be on a no buy this month but I am considering purchasing a set of brushes at the beginning of March or so when it is up. My brushes I have now are not so great and I really need to invest in some good ones and would like to buy a full set in one go. I was looking at Sigma, Bdellium and Sedona Lace sets but am so torn on which to go with. Has anyone tried any or all of these and if so is there one you'd prefer over the other?


  I haven't tried Bdellium or Sedona Lace, but I recently started getting into Sigma brushes.  They're pretty nice and I'm enjoying them, but I have noticed that some of them tend to shed.  That's a minor annoyance to me, but I know that can be a deal-breaker for some.  The Real Techniques brushes are also nice.  I would recommend checking those out as well.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So, I'm supposed to be on a no buy this month but I am considering purchasing a set of brushes at the beginning of March or so when it is up. My brushes I have now are not so great and I really need to invest in some good ones and would like to buy a full set in one go. I was looking at Sigma, Bdellium and Sedona Lace sets but am so torn on which to go with. Has anyone tried any or all of these and if so is there one you'd prefer over the other?


  I have a few sigma brushes and I like them.  Not the softest things in the world, but they're not scratching my face or eyes or anything and they work well.  Honestly that's probably my fault, I need to wash  and especially condition them more often, as they weren't scratchy at all when I first purchased them.  

  I have a few bdellium brushes too and thy're just... ok for me.   If I were to choose one over the other I'd pick sigma. 

  Also, someone applaud me please.  Was so tempted to use my 3.50 Ulta coupon on some BOGO Maybelline but I was like stop. Close tab.  Do not buy.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm happy with my Sigma brushes too. I have quite a few and they just released some new ones so I am sure to get more.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 6, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> I have a few sigma brushes and I like them.  Not the softest things in the world, but they're not scratching my face or eyes or anything and they work well.  Honestly that's probably my fault, I need to wash  and especially condition them more often, as they weren't scratchy at all when I first purchased them.
> 
> I have a few bdellium brushes too and thy're just... ok for me.   If I were to choose one over the other I'd pick sigma.
> 
> Also, someone applaud me please.  Was so tempted to use my 3.50 Ulta coupon on some BOGO Maybelline but I was like stop. Close tab.  Do not buy.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 6, 2014)

Today I used:   MAC Amber Lights, Saddle, Dance in the Dark and Brule.  Nars Gina blush (rediscovered my love for this blush ) Jordana Candid Coral Twist and Shine Lip Balm Stain (these are amazing btw! And so cheap!!)


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for the input ladies! I think I'm going to go with the Sigma.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> I have a few sigma brushes and I like them.  Not the softest things in the world, but they're not scratching my face or eyes or anything and they work well.  Honestly that's probably my fault, I need to wash  and especially condition them more often, as they weren't scratchy at all when I first purchased them.
> 
> I have a few bdellium brushes too and thy're just... ok for me.   If I were to choose one over the other I'd pick sigma.
> 
> *Also, someone applaud me please.  Was so tempted to use my 3.50 Ulta coupon on some BOGO Maybelline but I was like stop. Close tab.  Do not buy. *


  That's awesome! Congrats on passing!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 6, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I'm game!  I've lost over 30 pounds in the last 4 months, but I'm still struggling to exercise regularly and support from you all could be the kick in the butt I need to make that a habit!


  Wow 30 pounds! Thats amazing!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So, I'm supposed to be on a no buy this month but I am considering purchasing a set of brushes at the beginning of March or so when it is up. My brushes I have now are not so great and I really need to invest in some good ones and would like to buy a full set in one go. I was looking at Sigma, Bdellium and Sedona Lace sets but am so torn on which to go with. Has anyone tried any or all of these and if so is there one you'd prefer over the other?


  I have Sigma, MAC, Sedona Lace and Real Techniques Brushes and love all of them! Sedona Lace brushes are really nice and much cheaper than Sigma! I use my SL more than my Sigma brushes for some reason and  always have great deals like 20-25% off and free shipping when you buy $50 or more    RealTechniques are also amazing brushes! You should totally look into them too.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

So sorry about you having a fall out with your friend, @Naynadine. That is never an easy thing to go through.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 6, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Wow 30 pounds! Thats amazing!


  Thanks!  I did it by counting calories mainly.  Boring, but effective.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> RealTechniques are also amazing brushes! You should totally look into them too.


I actually have 2 Sedona Lace brushes I got as freebies in some Glamour Doll Eyes monthly bags awhile back and I really like them. I do keep hearing good things about the RT brushes too. Thank you for your input!


----------



## kanne (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm really happy with the Sigma brushes I bought last month. Be warned though, their shipping is *slow*. It took about 5 business days for my stuff to actually be packed and sent, let alone the 10 days international shipping (USPS is just terrible). I bought some Real Techniques from iHerb (also happy with my RTs) and they had shipped the next day (a Saturday) and arrived in Australia on Friday.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 6, 2014)

You can get some Sigma brushes on amazon.  I have prime so shipping is fast.

  I also have some Real Techniques brushes and love those as well.  They're always on sale somewhere.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 6, 2014)

I love my Eco tools brushes ^-^ So soft and fluffy and synthetic X3 But each and every one of them is labeled for wrong purpose, when they are great for something else lol


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 6, 2014)

I was at my downtown office today so took a quick trip to Sephora. I exchanged my Naked 2 palette for two BB Pot Rouge. I'm hoping they will extend my blush wear on long days.  I left with $2.25 back.  I've now used my MAC empties and exchanged any recent purchases I wasn't enjoying. I still have some more downsizing to do but that's going well. My first set of packages have been mailed for swaps and purchases.  I may not be spending much at all (yay!) this year but I've been able to tweak my collection through exchanges and swaps. Just as much fun and I don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good for you Audrey!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 6, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> collection through exchanges and swaps. Just as much fun and I don't feel guilty about it.


  Yayyyy!


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do a lot of reading on this thread and although I have my MAC make-up catalogued in a chart in a Word doc, I think I should bite the bullet and just catalogue ALL of it. 
I know a lot of you are using Excel templates but how have you formatted? By brands or items (i.e. blush, lipstick, highlighters, etc.) or any other categorization?

Anyone interested in posting a blank base template for those of us who haven't started this daunting process? If not, that's cool. I'll take any suggestions or advice.

And I'm sorry if this is a repeat question. I have read most of the posts in the thread since it started but I have a poor memory at times... like right now.


----------



## trina11225 (Feb 6, 2014)

I only have an excel sheet for my Mac lippies, I own one mac eyeliner,  two mac blushes, and two highlighters, three glosses, 3 lipliners, so it's not like it's a lot.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 6, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Also, someone applaud me please.  Was so tempted to use my 3.50 Ulta coupon on some BOGO Maybelline but I was like stop. Close tab.  Do not buy.


  :cheer: :clap:


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 6, 2014)

I back 2 mac'd for Creme Cup today. Love it and I am (sadly) proud of myself for not purchasing anything else. I also used a store credit at sephora recently and sat and stared at the NARSissist palette. It would have put me over my store credit amount and I would've had to pay part out of pocket. I passed. I have neutral eyeshadows already that I'm in love with and from what I hear this palette is nothing spectacular. Although the urge to give into the hype was so strong haha.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 6, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Yayyyy!


  Well, not so good. I AM still considering SR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I just mailed my old version to its new owner).

  I got my two Ambient blush today - I LOVE them!!!! My Radiant Flush is almost all blush (just thin strands of highlighter through it - perfect). Dim Infusion is closer to half and half but it has plenty of pigmentation for me. Thanks, Pixie!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *JenJay* 



Totally unrelated, and will not be repeated, but for those who care, please review. We need the support. If "flagged", I understand and apologize.

http://www.phillymag.com/news/2014/02/05/white-house-petition-stop-george-zimmerman-dmx-celebrity-boxing-match/


  If you want to discuss this topic please post it in the correct forum. (Chatter http://www.specktra.net/f/179/chatter)


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 6, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've done mine by purchase date, with most recent purchases at the top of the list.  This helps me see how many items I've purchased recently and which old products need to be prioritized for use.  Then I have columns for type of product, brand, name of item, collection, and price.  One day I'll work up the courage to tally up the price column then I'll probably faint when I see the total.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Ladies!

  Kind of a good news/bad news day - purchased both Snapdragon LS and Galaxy Rose Creamsheenglass.  Went in to swatch fluidlines and walked out with those.  UGH.   Almost bought HH but realized I have so many darker/purplish colours, whereas I don't have many or any like Snapdragon.  Very pretty for spring and easy to wear, which means I can wear it a lot. 

  Went to The Body Shop and picked up a shimmer brick/blush for $1. YES $1!  50% off makeup today and my $10 off birthday month thing.  Since I'm mainly concerned with the $$$ aspect in terms of my low buy, I didn't count that product as it didn't really cost me much.  Yes, of course I am concerned with volume too and loving what I buy, but mostly it's about the cash for me.  I was going to buy coralista but now I might just stick with this one as it's very similar (coral/peachy tones). 

  I find I want to change the guidelines of my low buy so that I can break the rules.  Maybe I was too strict in my guidelines or maybe I'm just wimping out? Ughhh.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 6, 2014)

@Naynadine  So sorry to hear about your troubles with your friend. I know the feeling and it sucks!  Maybe it will work out, maybe it won't - but I'm sure you learned a lot from the experience.  I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

trina11225 said:


> I only have an excel sheet for my Mac lippies, I own one mac eyeliner,  two mac blushes, and two highlighters, three glosses, 3 lipliners, so it's not like it's a lot.


  how adorable.. I wish I could hire you to sift thru my stash.. it's a hoarder's paradise!  But, it's not hoarding, it's just the unloading of 20 years worth of products, samples, testers, and my actual products.. lol.

  It was all on a p drive, but it now has to be updated and i have no time.. argh.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 6, 2014)

You ladies are fantastic. You are all doing so well! [@]Debbs[/@], you are too fabulous a human being to have such a toxic friend. If you want her around, I'd be upfront with her about how you feel about her actions. If not, chuck the deuces and tell her to kick rocks. You are doing excellent work. Don't let people hold you back.


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 6, 2014)

trina11225 said:


> I only have an excel sheet for my Mac lippies, I own one mac eyeliner,  two mac blushes, and two highlighters, three glosses, 3 lipliners, so it's not like it's a lot.


  Cool. Both sound good! Thank you for the reminder on categories I would have forgotten about like Collection and Price... the price is always a little kick in the pants if not the actual size of the collection. I've started composing my Excel template.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, three things- 1. Exercising is like everything else. Once you find something you like, it'll be easier for you to stick to it. For me, it's running and yoga. Just find something you love, not what others love, and you'll be fine. As long as you're moving, it's good. 2. I did a spreadsheet for lipsticks and one for glosses. I sorted them by color family. 3. I went into MAC today to see FoF up close. You guys-it's very blah. It really is. I tried on Naked Bud because I liked the idea of it, but after a few swipes, I was like, "meh." The MUA came over and started doctoring it with a pencil and a cremesheen, but I was still not wowed! Perfect Topping was really white on my skin, and I have seventy pinks and mauves. If you skipped, you are not missing out. Trust me.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 6, 2014)

I did realize I do need a quality brush for my MSF, though. The RT brush isn't picking up enough product for me. I want a Hakuhodo brush, but I'm not ready to pay the piper!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 6, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you,  but after I get my tax returns (and pay down some bills first!),  it's going to be a real challenge not to go hog wild on the makeup buying front!   :sweat:


  You know, I thought I would feel the same way. But knowing how I have had to deplete my savings this year due to unfortunate circumstances and how stressed that has made me, it actually felt so great to immediately transfer my return. Almost empowering hahaha. I can honestly say I have zero desire to spend it on makeup.   Y'all remind me of this when I have weak moments


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @Naynadine  So sorry to hear about your troubles with your friend. I know the feeling and it sucks!  Maybe it will work out, maybe it won't - but I'm sure you learned a lot from the experience.  I'm sorry you are going through this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's great you could walk away from FoF. I agree, after seeing all the pics and reading everyone's opinion on it I can skip comfortably. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I did realize I do need a quality brush for my MSF, though. The RT brush isn't picking up enough product for me. I want a Hakuhodo brush, but I'm not ready to pay the piper!


  Do you have MAC's 159? I think it's pretty good for applying MSFs. I know Hakuhodo has a similar one, not sure which one is cheaper.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 6, 2014)

So I ended up ordering Playful petal and Snapdragon from Nordstrom. I need to see what you all love about MAC lol I don't have those colors yet and I think they would look good on me, shall see, but if they will suck, they will both go back lol The lippie is on backorder so not sure if that one will be canceled or not, but they already shipped the gloss. On swatches it looks like Nars lip gloss in Easy lover, which I was eyeing for awhile now, but hesitated to get since those glosses often smell nasty.
  On other note, for some reason most of my nailpolishes start peeling in big chunks on second day, is it the base coat I'm using doing it??


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 6, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Cool. Both sound good! Thank you for the reminder on categories I would have forgotten about like Collection and Price... the price is always a little kick in the pants if not the actual size of the collection. I've started composing my Excel template.
> I need to add price to my spreadsheet for sure!  Great idea.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Alysse011*
> ...


  I'm trying to save mine too.  I found out 2 days ago that I am officially laid off as of Feb 28th.  It's scary to think about being without a steady income.


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know if this is truly progress but tomorrow will be the first time I ever returned anything to MAC. I don't how many of you followed my "Perfect Beige Chronicle" in the Fantasy of Flowers thread, but in summary just know I got burned by two dud Perfect Toppings that MAC sent me. I'm saddened that things didn't work out for me but I feel kind of empowered that I am willing to take the loss and return a LE product. If this was last year, I probably would have kept the product even when it didn't work for me but for the mere fact that its "Limited Edition". By reading posts on here, I really came to a conclusion that this is MAKEUP not a COLLECTIBLE. I'm glad this thread was made, if it wasn't for the wise insight in here I would be sitting here with two dud msfs that I would never use. Thank you guys.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 6, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Kind of a good news/bad news day - purchased both Snapdragon LS and Galaxy Rose Creamsheenglass.  Went in to swatch fluidlines and walked out with those.  UGH.   Almost bought HH but realized I have so many darker/purplish colours, whereas I don't have many or any like Snapdragon.  Very pretty for spring and easy to wear, which means I can wear it a lot.
> 
> ...


  I think i'll get Snapdragon too and PP,still debating on the new SR,i don't have the old one,i'm going to try to resist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Honestly Coralista is not that great, it's not very pigmented and somehow emphasize pores, you're not missing anything.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 6, 2014)

Kaori said:


> So I ended up ordering Playful petal and Snapdragon from Nordstrom. I need to see what you all love about MAC lol I don't have those colors yet and I think they would look good on me, shall see, but if they will suck, they will both go back lol The lippie is on backorder so not sure if that one will be canceled or not, but they already shipped the gloss. On swatches it looks like Nars lip gloss in Easy lover, which I was eyeing for awhile now, but hesitated to get since those glosses often smell nasty.
> On other note, for some reason most of my nailpolishes start peeling in big chunks on second day, is it the base coat I'm using doing it??


  The colours are sheer - as long as you're expecting that. If you're a retro matte lover, I'm not sure that these will do it for you. 

  The only other Lustre I have is Razzledazzler. I do find this finish drying and I'm not someone who usually has trouble with dry lips. To wear Lustres, I need a thin layer of balm underneath (not just P&P) underneath. I'm using the Sugar mini under these. Then they glide on sheer and juicy. 

  I wore only mattes and satins for many years. Now that I'm in my mid-40s, I find most dark matte colours aging (although I still love reds). Not 'I think I'm too old for them' but 'they make me look older than I am'. Um, no thanks.

  Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 6, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I don't know if this is truly progress but tomorrow will be the first time I ever returned anything to MAC. I don't how many of you followed my "Perfect Beige Chronicle" in the Fantasy of Flowers thread, but in summary just know I got burned by two dud Perfect Toppings that MAC sent me. I'm saddened that things didn't work out for me but I feel kind of empowered that I am willing to take the loss and return a LE product. If this was last year, I probably would have kept the product even when it didn't work for me but for the mere fact that its "Limited Edition". By reading posts on here, I really came to a conclusion that this is MAKEUP not a COLLECTIBLE. I'm glad this thread was made, if it wasn't for the wise insight in here I would be sitting here with two dud msfs that I would never use. Thank you guys.


  I saw that muddy beige PT you were sent...ridiculous.  I didn't realize you received 2 duds though!  You were wise to return them!


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 6, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I saw that muddy beige PT you were sent...ridiculous.  I didn't realize you received 2 duds though!  You were wise to return them!


  Yup, I was sent a "replacement" and the replacement was just as bad. It is ridiculous honestly.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 6, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> The colours are sheer - as long as you're expecting that. If you're a retro matte lover, I'm not sure that these will do it for you.
> 
> The only other Lustre I have is Razzledazzler. I do find this finish drying and I'm not someone who usually has trouble with dry lips. To wear Lustres, I need a thin layer of balm underneath (not just P&P) underneath. I'm using the Sugar mini under these. Then they glide on sheer and juicy.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will use the balm with it, I hope I will like them, I prefer sheer colors, I like pairing lipsticks with glosses and prefer not-bold-lips =) And I LOVE sparkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lustre is supposed to be sparkly/shiney and not matte, isn't it? @[email protected]


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 6, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I don't know if this is truly progress but tomorrow will be the first time I ever returned anything to MAC. I don't how many of you followed my "Perfect Beige Chronicle" in the Fantasy of Flowers thread, but in summary just know I got burned by two dud Perfect Toppings that MAC sent me. I'm saddened that things didn't work out for me but I feel kind of empowered that I am willing to take the loss and return a LE product. If this was last year, I probably would have kept the product even when it didn't work for me but for the mere fact that its "Limited Edition". By reading posts on here, I really came to a conclusion that this is MAKEUP not a COLLECTIBLE. I'm glad this thread was made, if it wasn't for the wise insight in here I would be sitting here with two dud msfs that I would never use. Thank you guys.


  Girl I put that Stereo Rose in the mail today.  I didn't even bother calling, I just put a note on the return slip that I thought it was wrong of them to deceive customers with that MSF because it is completely different that previous releases and that I wanted a refund.  If it wasn't working for you and/or looks like something you already have there's no need to keep it.  Think of it this way... now you can spend that money on something else you REALLY want and will DEFINITELY use.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 6, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Yup, I was sent a "replacement" and the replacement was just as bad. It is ridiculous honestly.


wow, back with them so it will teach them to make proper products and not rely on customers keeping them just because they are LE


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 6, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I don't know if this is truly progress but tomorrow will be the first time I ever returned anything to MAC. I don't how many of you followed my "Perfect Beige Chronicle" in the Fantasy of Flowers thread, but in summary just know I got burned by two dud Perfect Toppings that MAC sent me. I'm saddened that things didn't work out for me but I feel kind of empowered that I am willing to take the loss and return a LE product. If this was last year, I probably would have kept the product even when it didn't work for me but for the mere fact that its "Limited Edition". By reading posts on here, I really came to a conclusion that this is MAKEUP not a COLLECTIBLE. I'm glad this thread was made, if it wasn't for the wise insight in here I would be sitting here with two dud msfs that I would never use. Thank you guys.


  I no longer have any qualms about doing returns. I'd much rather buy products in store and be able to take the time to try them on and see them in both artificial and natural light. That's what I do for almost all other brands, but it's not always possible with MAC because of the LE hype. There have been more than a few times that I've bought online because I knew the products would sell out the morning of the launch. When I've made buying mistakes, it's almost always because I couldn't try it first.

  I don't take advantage of MAC or Sephora's return policies, but if I really can't make a product work I now return it.


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 6, 2014)

Kaori said:


> wow, back with them so it will teach them to make proper products and *not rely on customers keeping them just because they are LE*


  I really feel like they have this mindset! "Oh who cares if the product is good, we made it LE, they'll keep it". Hell no lol!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 6, 2014)

[@]@debbs[/@] this women is either jealous of u or wants to be like u when she grows up.friends are supposed to bring out the best in each other uplift happy when the other is genuinely I can count on one hand how many people I consider true friends some people in general will hang around when its something for them to gain from it.when u have nothing but u to give who stands with u those are the ones who really love u and care.i had a friend who would always comment on my makeup she hated that I worn red lipstick always tried to get me to wear bland colors.invited me to her church was trying to tell me not to wear the red ls to church my dress should be below my knees etc she was acting like I never been to church before I passes because I felt she wanted me to be someone I'm not I should come as I'm am.well to my surprise the same friend who basically called me jazabel was rocking red hair and red lips to match I couldn't believe my eyes her and her husband divorce after 30 years of marriage I always admire thier marriage she told me she always wanted to wear makeup change her hair up but her husband would not allow her to.so all those times when she was looking at me funny i guess she was really admiring me or wishing she could be free to do the same.i dislike when people say u have to be ugly to wear makeup come again no one is ugly first of all I find beauty in everyone and just like drinking smoking gambling makeup is what we like a expession of ourselves I myself never cake makeup on I love a soft look I don't even wear foundation.drop her quick she like makeup and talking stuff and u she should know your passion she is in it for herself be strong she is not worth your space xoxo allthingsglam


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 6, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I no longer have any qualms about doing returns. I'd much rather buy products in store and be able to take the time to try them on and see them in both artificial and natural light. That's what I do for almost all other brands, but it's not always possible with MAC because of the LE hype. There have been more than a few times that I've bought online because I knew the products would sell out the morning of the launch. When I've made buying mistakes, it's virtually always because I couldn't try it first.
> 
> I don't take advantage of MAC or Sephora's return policies, but if I really can't make a product work I now return it.


  I was always afraid of returns: makeup, clothes, etc. because I was mainly scared what the SA would think of me. Now I'm mustering up courage because it is my money in the long run. I have also done the same, order online because the products will sell out the morning of launch, which I can stop but its so hard lol.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Feb 6, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Kaori* 




wow, back with them so it will teach them to make proper products and *not rely on customers keeping them just because they are LE*


* PREACH!! IM SO OVER THIS THING WITH MAC i wont hold on to nothing because its LE or its pretty packaging  i care about product way more now mac is getting type expensive so im being really selective with what i buy.*


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 6, 2014)

Kaori said:


> So I ended up ordering Playful petal and Snapdragon from Nordstrom.* I need to see what you all love about MAC *lol I don't have those colors yet and I think they would look good on me, shall see, but if they will suck, they will both go back lol The lippie is on backorder so not sure if that one will be canceled or not, but they already shipped the gloss. On swatches it looks like Nars lip gloss in Easy lover, which I was eyeing for awhile now, but hesitated to get since those glosses often smell nasty.
> On other note, for some reason most of my nailpolishes start peeling in big chunks on second day, is it the base coat I'm using doing it??


  awww man sorry...this is NOT the collection to see why folks love mac lol. I actually started getting mac cuz its cheaper than my normal becuz I started off with NARS and UD which I wish I didn't becuz my expectations are UP there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my shadow collection is more too face n ud vs mac shadows anyways becuz for me I've never or don't have anything better. I dnt understand WHY folks think mac's quad palettes are worth buying esp when it comes wit that gawd awful CARBON!!!! **shakes fist** im not sayin I dnt like ANYTHING wit mac but I've only started getting mac for the past 2-3 yrs n now im getting bored becuz I peep the game they playin. the prices go up but the quality doesn't. what will the BIG spring collection have in store??? hmmm


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 6, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Yup, I was sent a "replacement" and the replacement was just as bad. It is ridiculous honestly.


  I don't know why MAC did that. The original PT is so pretty and unique and they came out with something so generic :/ They should've just called it something else to be honest...


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 6, 2014)

So now I remember why I am not too big on going into the store to shop..SA are sooooo good at talking you into things you never even had in your head to purchase!! I went in to Nordstrom's today to check out Perfect Topping and the MAC artist(of course a totally sweet guy) was showing my the new lipsticks and put Heavenly Hybrid on me, I was NOT planning on purchasing lipsticks, even though Dreaming Dahlia keeps dragging me in, but I let him anyways. Then I checked out PT, and even though it wasn't what I had first wanted(the original) I still bought it! I did get one with some nice lavender veining and chunks, but I wonder, if I hadn't gone in would I have gotten it at all? I somehow manage to feel guilty if I don't buy *something* from them when they are helping me! Oye! I did not buy the lipstick though. I still really like DD though, I know there are dupes(but more expensive brands) and for all I know they will probably make something similar again. I'm still contemplating the liners, and I am going to try PT on me, but if I don't 100% like it on me I will return it. It did swatch very pretty and smooth. 
  I know someone was talking about how much easier it seems to keep buying once you started, and i know for me that is so true. I definitely think it is somewhat of a chemical reaction in our brains(I am a therapist) and I know that *feeling* we get from buying is similar to an addict, when something makes us happy our brain releases chemicals, then we want to keep feeling happy so we continue to do what we did to feel good. Once you start it's hard to stop! I know once I stop buying stuff, after a little while it's so much easier not to want to buy anything, but it's like you have to get past those first couple weeks, or month. I do so well and then one little thing and I'm buying ALL THE THINGS! I'm staying on goal for the most part, not going past my spending allowance/list of what I planned, but it is definitely easy to go off track, hehe.


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I don't know if this is truly progress but tomorrow will be the first time I ever returned anything to MAC. I don't how many of you followed my "Perfect Beige Chronicle" in the Fantasy of Flowers thread, but in summary just know I got burned by two dud Perfect Toppings that MAC sent me. I'm saddened that things didn't work out for me but I feel kind of empowered that I am willing to take the loss and return a LE product. If this was last year, I probably would have kept the product even when it didn't work for me but for the mere fact that its "Limited Edition". By reading posts on here, I really came to a conclusion that this is MAKEUP not a COLLECTIBLE. I'm glad this thread was made, if it wasn't for the wise insight in here I would be sitting here with two dud msfs that I would never use. Thank you guys.


  You should be very proud of yourself Serenity.. you stood your ground,  Don't feel sad, there is a new product line full of lovely colours every month -- or so it feels like. Limited Edition is another con game -- it snares us into the game and makes us feel like we are missing out on something  special.  In truth there is nothing special about makeup. The best makeup artists in the world are totally creative and will mix, match and combine all different textures and colours and many times what we see in promo ads are not even the same products being sold. 

  think of the good things you have and have learned from this.. and since you know makeup is not a collectible, work towards getting your stash in the most usable and functional form for you.  You are a very beautiful girl and very sweet too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Yeah... that's why I was telling you I went with the elfa from the Container Store. I originally wanted to order the Alex, but no IKEA store near me... and there was NO WAY I was paying that kind of shipping charge!
> 
> elfa 30% off runs through 2/11, if you wanted to take a look at it.


which elfa set up did you get?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I don't know if this is truly progress but tomorrow will be the first time I ever returned anything to MAC. I don't how many of you followed my "Perfect Beige Chronicle" in the Fantasy of Flowers thread, but in summary just know I got burned by two dud Perfect Toppings that MAC sent me. I'm saddened that things didn't work out for me but I feel kind of empowered that I am willing to take the loss and return a LE product. If this was last year, I probably would have kept the product even when it didn't work for me but for the mere fact that its "Limited Edition". By reading posts on here, I really came to a conclusion that this is MAKEUP not a COLLECTIBLE. I'm glad this thread was made, if it wasn't for the wise insight in here I would be sitting here with two dud msfs that I would never use. Thank you guys.


  Good thing you returned them. I had to learn to do that too, like you, I usually would've kept the product, thinking it's LE and something special and that I will use it eventually. Nope. If I didn't like it from the beginning most of the times I never touched it again.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 6, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Thanks, will use the balm with it, I hope I will like them, I prefer sheer colors, I like pairing lipsticks with glosses and prefer not-bold-lips =) And I LOVE sparkles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not all Lustres are necessarily shine and sparkle... but they are more glossy and sheer, yes. SD definitely has a shine and frosty affect to it! HTH


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> which elfa set up did you get?


  I got the Medium 10-runner system in platinum. Check out this girls blog: http://weshouldmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-new-makeup-storage.html
  It's what inspired me to try it! AND elfa's annual 30% off sale runs through 2/11!!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 6, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> awww man sorry...this is NOT the collection to see why folks love mac lol. I actually started getting mac cuz its cheaper than my normal becuz I started off with NARS and UD which I wish I didn't becuz my expectations are UP there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oi.. well, if it wont be so great at least I wont be tempted again so easily! XD


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> WoooHooo! Yay! Glad you love them! They were so darn PURTY!
> 
> Your goals are just that.... YOUR GOALS! It's great that you set them, but with all your enthusiasm to do well... you may have underestimated what was reasonable for you personally. There is no problem reassessing your plan. Just try to lock down a new goal so you aren't tempted to be all over the place and lose your focus! That's why I set a limit per collection. I know it could be a little too vague. But I WANTED wiggle room. Because I knew this was going to be damn hard for me! SO... do what's best for you! We are only here to support you hun! No judgement. No shame. Be proud that you are even attempting this! It's a HUGE step!!
> 
> ...


  Lol thanks girly! I was sitting here thinking how the Low-Buy thread has grown into a beautiful thing and reading everyone's stories and thoughts has made this year's resolution easy and enjoyable!

  Another collection where I stay true in the end. My final haul was only 3 products. Bring on the rest of 2014!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, I did go to the counter to see FOF today, and went over what I had planned to buy by one blush! Not great, but I guess not terrible, either, since I successfully fended off everything Nars this Spring as well as the new Hourglass blushes. Plus this is the good Spring collection for me, since I like sheerer lipsticks and colours, and am not very interested in anything else on the horizon so far.  I did track the purchases, though, which is helpful, along with my Weight Watchers. With the latter, I tell myself if I really want to eat something I shouldn't, I can but I HAVE to track it. I've found that if I go over my WW points for the week, usually I still lose some weight, anyway, so the overall trend is good if not optimum. Don't let the perfect become the enemy of the good, and all that! )  My theory is that if I'm not perfect but I track, at least I'm putting some limits on myself, which is better than just letting myself do whatever I want, weight wise and money-wise!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words and support everyone!  It honestly means a lot to me as the feedbacks validate my impression. I am one step closer today (found Violet Dusk quad @ NM) to forget about makeup buying this year. If it is a GC, store credit, rewards or notes, back2mac, birthday/holiday gift yes but other than that I am good. Making prior wrongs right, balancing out overcompensating and enjoying what I have so far. Not much but it is enough for me to be satisfied with. I only owned Raizin blush, Brunette MSF, maybe 2 lipglosses and a few random items less than 3 years ago and I was contented.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No they are metal. Here's the girl's blog that motivated me to try this after I passed on the Alex. http://weshouldmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-new-makeup-storage.html
> It's pretty inexpensive, and I can always use the storage system for something else if I end up wanting to go a different route with my makeup collection storage in the future. And at 30% off... I couldn't NOT at least TRY it.


sorry I should have kept reading.
I used to work there and have a few of these around the house. I don't know why I didn't consider them before.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 6, 2014)

Since this thread is about buying less I hope it's ok to ask....do you know if you can B2Mac for LE colors, I realized I know I have enough eyeshadow containers for a lipstick I just always forget to bring them in, if I could get Dreaming Dahlia that way I think I might do it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 6, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Since this thread is about buying less I hope it's ok to ask....do you know if you can B2Mac for LE colors, I realized I know I have enough eyeshadow containers for a lipstick I just always forget to bring them in, if I could get Dreaming Dahlia that way I think I might do it!


 Yes. In some cases. You are supposed to be able to B2M for any lipstick that's not in special packaging or Viva Glam. However it does seem some stores are not allowing it... Which is ridiculous & not the rules at all. So you don't waste your time, I recommend calling first and speaking to the store  manager. You could also do a MAC live chat on their website and print out the correspondence. I had to do this once at my local counter. Once I took that print out in... I never had an issue again. They may try to make their own rules... But none of them want to get in trouble or reported for not following the rules at the end of the day. Better safe than sorry.... So take a few steps before rushing out to the store. HTH


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Yes. In some cases. You are supposed to be able to B2M for any lipstick that's not in special packaging or Viva Glam. However it does seem some stores are not allowing it... Which is ridiculous & not the rules at all. So you don't waste your time, I recommend calling first and speaking to the store manager. You could also do a MAC live chat on their website and print out the correspondence. I had to do this once at my local counter. Once I took that print out in... I never had an issue again. They may try to make their own rules... But none of them want to get in trouble or reported for not following the rules at the end of the day. Better safe than sorry.... So take a few steps before rushing out to the store. HTH


  Thank you! I'll call my store tomorrow.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 6, 2014)

To keep my mind off of "gotta have it" state, looking through my stash and what i have works! And speaking of looking through my stash, i gotta do some purging so that I can b2m!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 7, 2014)

I did an inventory for my lip products, I counted the ones I use (or shoulduse more often from now on):

  lipsticks: 15 MAC l/s + 2 in a palette, 2 Mattenes, 4 Chanel, 1 YSL, 1 Armani, 1 Nars (plus 1 BU)
  glosses: 2 Cremesheen Glasses (1 full size, 1 mini), 1 mini Clinique gloss
  balms: 1 Kiehl's lip balm, a bunch of Jack Black Balms, 1 mini Jane Iredale balm

  I have quite a bit more that I never reach for, I guess it's time to either sell/swap or toss most of those. But I have some MAC lipsticks I can't let go even though I never wear them (Summer Shower, Yung Rapunxel, original CYY,...)

  I think I might buy a new gloss in summer, I was so over glossy lips for the past 1-2 years, but I think for summer it would be nice to have one. I will use up the 3 I have and then get one from the Chanel summer collection or one of the Mineralize glasses.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 7, 2014)

I went to MAC yesterday and was unimpressed with FoF, it was an easy skip. I did buy the CC cream in yellow -- it's fantastic by the way.

  My SA gave me a sample of the Blue Brown pigment -- holy moley it is gorgeous, maybe the prettiest pigment I've seen. I'm adding it to my wish list.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 7, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> In all honesty, I bought 5. Yes, 5 Force of Love. The funny thing is, I was recently wearing it and turned to my friend and said "I love this lipstick so much! Thank goodness I have 5 of them!" We both burst out laughing hysterically. Just wanted to let you know that I am with you!


  Lol, I have not found a dupe for Force of Love so I am happy I got 3! Did you get 5 all at once or go back for more? I bought 3 at once after testing it on launch day and only  recently started using it again.
  I see some similarities with Chanel l'eclatante (Rouge Allure Velvet 42) but it's more pink on moi- you might like it too


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 7, 2014)

I've only backed up a few lippies and all but one of them was a mistake. Even though I really liked the colour, I find that I'm bored of it and ready for something new by the time I finish it. I'm down to a nub in Oh, Oh, Oh so that backup will be used, but I'm already bored of the two other colours I used to love (Glamourdaze and Apres Chic). Lesson learned - no non-staple backups. Ever.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've only backed up one lipstick and that is Venus. I am down to my second one and wish I had bought more... I love that lipstick!!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Feb 7, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I've only backed up one lipstick and that is Venus. I am down to my second one and wish I had bought more... I love that lipstick!!


Morning Rose from MN is very similar to Venus. On me, they are basically dupes. So, if your MAC store still has it, you might want to check it out.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 7, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> upthread there was a link to a cosmetics date thing and argh it is horrible.  I mean totally horrible.  For example on my swap/sale page I have a lovely eyeshadow from Elizabeth Arden that I ended up linking to review... the compact is so beautiful but I just don't wear it.  It is from '06!!! I should toss it????  I only wore it a couple of times and always with clean brushes.... and my lipstick from '07 well it smells off but I am not sure if it smells off because I know how old it is and am now imagining.  I have tons of makeup that is 6 or more years old.  A lot of it is unopened and never used because they were back ups.  This is really a nightmare for me to think of tossing stuff that hasn't even been opened yet and looks/smells fine.  Surely this whole 3 years shelf life business if a once opened thing.  I know the site is wrong about nail polish.  Lots of gals into nail polish will use a nail polish refresher for dried up little bottles ... forget 1 yr and starting to get gloppy! Totally solid stuff can be used.  I don't do that mind you but I have read plenty of bloggers say as much.  Google Dusty hunting and nail polish if you don't believe me.
> 
> cries
> 
> and further reason to not be buying stuff which I have been really good about doing.  I mean I have a bunch of red nail polish and lipsticks and don't need more.  And I don't see much reason to buy anything else since the husband only really likes reds so I don't wear the others much.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 7, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Morning Rose from MN is very similar to Venus. On me, they are basically dupes. So, if your MAC store still has it, you might want to check it out.


  I have MR too but it looks less pink on me than Venus, but its still a beautiful l/s nonetheless


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I've just peaked into the Chanel section of Specktra and my heart is pitter-pattering over upcoming releases.  I know I'm going to get some of this stuff, I just need to stay level-headed and realistic.  Is anyone else drooling over thier Summer '14 and Les 4 Ombres?


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Do you have MAC's 159? I think it's pretty good for applying MSFs. I know Hakuhodo has a similar one, not sure which one is cheaper.


  I don't. I was deciding between that and 187.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 7, 2014)

I ended up getting some birthday $ and naturally I spent most of it on makeup.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  These are the items I got that won't count towards my limit of 12 because of my birthday rule:

  Morning Rose lipstick - I SO regretted missing this one.. I wasn't paying much attention to new collections at the time but I saw it on restock and had to have it! No regrets, this is my favorite lipstick of all time now. No backups though!
  Stormy Pink paint pot - My only other cream shadow is Painterly and I've almost used it up, so I wanted to try something with a bit more color.
  Painterly backup - Use this almost every day.
  Hourglass Ethereal powder - I wanted to wait for a 20% off sale but I just couldn't.. haha.

  Glad to have some new things while still playing by the rules I set for myself. I wish my birthday wasn't so early in the year.. Now that my free pass is gone and Feb-March no buy continues I'll have to be very very careful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy that I kept it just under the amount I had and didn't overspend.. I also am wearing everything I got and LOVE it all! I've been doing waaay better lately with only buying products that work for me. I checked out FoF at MAC too and didn't want any of it! It's the little victories..


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I ended up getting some birthday $ and naturally I spent most of it on makeup.. :sigh:   These are the items I got that won't count towards my limit of 12 because of my birthday rule:  Morning Rose lipstick - I SO regretted missing this one.. I wasn't paying much attention to new collections at the time but I saw it on restock and had to have it! No regrets, this is my favorite lipstick of all time now. No backups though! Stormy Pink paint pot - My only other cream shadow is Painterly and I've almost used it up, so I wanted to try something with a bit more color. Painterly backup - Use this almost every day. Hourglass Ethereal powder - I wanted to wait for a 20% off sale but I just couldn't.. haha.  Glad to have some new things while still playing by the rules I set for myself. I wish my birthday wasn't so early in the year.. Now that my free pass is gone and Feb-March no buy continues I'll have to be very very careful!   I'm happy that I kept it just under the amount I had and didn't overspend.. I also am wearing everything I got and LOVE it all! I've been doing waaay better lately with only buying products that work for me. I checked out FoF at MAC too and didn't want any of it! It's the little victories..


 Oh man... Why didn't I think of a Birthday pass?!?!!! I could've splurged on those Huggables guilt free!  (My bday was just a couple weeks ago.) But probably for the best.   Have fun w all your fun new birthday present goodies!!! You got some REALLY nice stuff there Miss V! It should make those no-buy months a tad easier! Good Luck!


----------



## lyseD (Feb 7, 2014)

I've only backed up one lipstick -- Feed the Senses. I keep one with my collection and one in my purse so they are both being used at the same time.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I'm down another one! I just bought Stereo Rose[SUB]Imposter[/SUB] after mailing off Stereo Rose[SUB]Real Thing[/SUB]. 

I trotted off to MAC with a bunch of highlighters in tow and this is not like anything else I have. It has a stronger sheen that I'd wear to the office, but I really do like it. I don't agree that it's a light to medium peach; on me (in natural sunlight - car mirror w/ skylight) it's a sheeny light salmon. It's nowhere near as strong a colour as the original, but I don't think that it's a near dupe for Amber Glow. AG is much lighter (and has a much more subtle sheen). I also compared it to Adored, which is both pinker and much less metallic.

I'm not a lover of metallic finishes, but after discovering how much I adore Superb (which just melts into my skin) I decided to at least try this out. When lightly applied, SR buffs into a light salmon sheen along my cheekbone. No question that it emphasizes pores a lot more than its more subtle cousins, but I'm happy to have a single stronger one when the base colour is this flattering on me. It looks divine paired with Dim Infusion. The combination was deadly and is what sealed the deal for me. I have heaps of peachy/coral blush and I know this will pair beautifully with them. I apply the SR first, and then the blush over it. That also tones down the sheen.

I specifically went through the ones they had to find one with the least amount of gold veining.

As an aside, I'm giving serious though to my 10 item limit. I'm reasonably happy with where I am because I'm still shrinking my collection and swapping out items I don't care for in return for others I do. But I'm at four already and it's February. I've already backed staples and BTM out of my count because I realized that I was being unrealistic (I use more than 10 staples a year). So while I do want to continue being deliberate and selective, I think I'm going to worry less about the absolute number (while keeping it low) and more about whether my stash is smaller and better edited. While I've bought two highlights and two blush and swapped in three blush, I've gifted/sold/swapped/exchanged out a lot more than that.

BTM for lippies is great for me because I've realized that I get easily bored with lip colour (with the exception of red). I don't mind turning in a half used lipstick that I've had my fun with; it kind of feels like I got my money's worth. I guess that's another reason that I don't mind finishes that get used up faster; I'm ready for a change by the time I finish it. If I don't like Dreaming Dahlia next year and I wore it a lot this spring, I'm ok with that.

I'm considering what a better set of 'rules' might be for me; I absolutely want to keep purchases low and shrink my collection down to items I really enjoy. But if the number in December is 13 and not 10 I think I'd be ok with that.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> [COLOR=181818]Well, I'm down another one! I just bought Stereo Rose[SUB]Imposter[/SUB] after mailing off Stereo Rose[SUB]Real Thing[/SUB]. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I trotted off to MAC with a bunch of highlighters in tow and this is not like anything else I have. It has a stronger sheen that I'd wear to the office, but I really do like it. I don't agree that it's a light to medium peach; on me (in natural sunlight - car mirror w/ skylight) it's a sheeny light salmon. It's nowhere near as strong a colour as the original, but I don't think that it's a near dupe for Amber Glow. AG is much lighter (and has a much more subtle sheen). I also compared it to Adored, which is both pinker and much less metallic.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I'm not a lover of metallic finishes, but after discovering how much I adore Superb (which just melts into my skin) I decided to at least try this out. When lightly applied, SR buffs into a light salmon sheen along my cheekbone. No question that it emphasizes pores a lot more than its more subtle cousins, but I'm happy to have a single stronger one when the base colour is this flattering on me. It looks divine paired with Dim Infusion. The combination was deadly and is what sealed the deal for me. I have heaps of peachy/coral blush and I know this will pair beautifully with them. I apply the SR first, and then the blush over it. That also tones down the sheen.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I specifically went through the ones they had to find one with the least amount of gold veining.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]As an aside, I'm giving serious though to my 10 item limit. I'm reasonably happy with where I am because I'm still shrinking my collection and swapping out items I don't care for in return for others I do. But I'm at four already and it's February. I've already backed staples and BTM out of my count because I realized that I was being unrealistic (I use more than 10 staples a year). So while I do want to continue being deliberate and selective, I think I'm going to worry less about the absolute number (while keeping it low) and more about whether my stash is smaller and better edited. While I've bought two highlights and two blush and swapped in three blush, I've gifted/sold/swapped/exchanged out a lot more than that.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]BTM for lippies is great for me because I've realized that I get easily bored with lip colour (with the exception of red). I don't mind turning in a half used lipstick that I've had my fun with; it kind of feels like I got my money's worth. I guess that's another reason that I don't mind finishes that get used up faster; I'm ready for a change by the time I finish it. If I don't like Dreaming Dahlia next year and I wore it a lot this spring, I'm ok with that.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I'm considering what a better set of 'rules' might be for me; I absolutely want to keep purchases low and shrink my collection down to items I really enjoy. But if the number in December is 13 and not 10 I think I'd be ok with that. [/COLOR]


  I think that's why tracking the purchases and their amounts seems to work for me so far. It just keeps me conscious of what I've been buying, how frequently, and the running tally. I haven't given myself a set limit other than I want to buy less, and this lets me see at a glance if I'm satisfied with how I've been doing. I knew I would spend more on FOF because it has wearable colours for me, but I plan to skip most other upcoming stuff and just not let that tally get too high (for me). It has actually helped me avoid drugstore stuff that in the past I would have bought out of curiosity, but now I can see how much that adds up. Although I did buy a little more from FOF than I planned, I was still well under what I would have bought from that collection in the past.  BTW, does Mac ever refuse B2M on the basis that the lipstick or whatever is still half-full? I have some old ones that I could get rid of but they're not that run down.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 7, 2014)

Good news to report!!! I got my first swapped exchange in this afternoon and everything is perfect. Thanks to a broken Studio Fix powder from my sister and a empty Volcanic Ash exfoliater I am ready to B2Mac for a gloss or es. I had a GC saving for the upcoming Chanel LE blushes but my mom have been hinting about the complements she received wearing a certain perfume. She left the empty bottle on her bed today so I left a Macy's bag with a full set of her replacement perfume. Its in red box and bag so Happy Valentines Day!!! I almost found an item I was looking for today but it was the wrong version. So no spending done today except the GC purchase gifted perfume . I figure my mom would be happier with the perfume she loves than me with more blushes. Plus I still have some time to figure out getting the blushes while maintaining a low buy.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 7, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> *BTW, does Mac ever refuse B2M on the basis that the lipstick or whatever is still half-full? I have some old ones that I could get rid of but they're not that run down.*


  Not at all - why would they care? I've returned an embarrassing number of products that were nowhere near done over the years. I've never even had them open one, although the nail polish I turned in yesterday in very old packaging certainly got their attention (but not in a bad way - nether had ever seen it).


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Good news to report!!! I got my first swapped exchange in this afternoon and everything is perfect. Thanks to a broken Studio Fix powder from my sister and a empty Volcanic Ash exfoliater I am ready to B2Mac for a gloss or es. I had a GC saving for the upcoming Chanel LE blushes but my mom have been hinting about the complements she received wearing a certain perfume. She left the empty bottle on her bed today so *I left a Macy's bag with a full set of her replacement perfume*. Its in red box and bag so Happy Valentines Day!!! I almost found an item I was looking for today but it was the wrong version. So no spending done today except the GC purchase gifted perfume . I figure my mom would be happier with the perfume she loves than me with more blushes. Plus I still have some time to figure out getting the blushes while maintaining a low buy.


  That was so nice of you Debbs!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 7, 2014)

[@]Rainbunny[/@] no they could be brand new and unused and it wouldn't make a difference! So long as they're eligible for b2m  I've b2m'd stuff I've only swatched!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Good news to report!!! I got my first swapped exchange in this afternoon and everything is perfect. Thanks to a broken Studio Fix powder from my sister and a empty Volcanic Ash exfoliater I am ready to B2Mac for a gloss or es. I had a GC saving for the upcoming Chanel LE blushes but my mom have been hinting about the complements she received wearing a certain perfume. She left the empty bottle on her bed today so I left a Macy's bag with a full set of her replacement perfume. Its in red box and bag so Happy Valentines Day!!! I almost found an item I was looking for today but it was the wrong version. So no spending done today except the GC purchase gifted perfume . I figure my mom would be happier with the perfume she loves than me with more blushes. Plus I still have some time to figure out getting the blushes while maintaining a low buy.


  That was so nice of you Debbs! Your mom is going to be so happy! I love doing things like that for my mom too  They deserve everything!


----------



## princessjest (Feb 7, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Good news to report!!! I got my first swapped exchange in this afternoon and everything is perfect. Thanks to a broken Studio Fix powder from my sister and a empty Volcanic Ash exfoliater I am ready to B2Mac for a gloss or es. I had a GC saving for the upcoming Chanel LE blushes but my mom have been hinting about the complements she received wearing a certain perfume. She left the empty bottle on her bed today so I left a Macy's bag with a full set of her replacement perfume. Its in red box and bag so Happy Valentines Day!!! I almost found an item I was looking for today but it was the wrong version. So no spending done today except the GC purchase gifted perfume . I figure my mom would be happier with the perfume she loves than me with more blushes. Plus I still have some time to figure out getting the blushes while maintaining a low buy.


   go Debbs - maintaining the low buy and being a total sweetie at the same time!   I've found I have a lot more drugstore makeup in my collection than I thought - mainly because it then sits forgotten, the only exceptions for me to that are my Maybelline vivids, black GOSH eyeliner, a few random lipliners and a couple of topshop lipsticks. I think I need to steer clear of drugstoredrugstore brands ... Just because you can get three products for the price of a MAC one doesn't mean you should!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 7, 2014)

princessjest said:


> go Debbs - maintaining the low buy and being a total sweetie at the same time!   I've found I have a lot more drugstore makeup in my collection than I thought - mainly because it then sits forgotten, the only exceptions for me to that are my Maybelline vivids, black GOSH eyeliner, a few random lipliners and a couple of topshop lipsticks. I think I need to steer clear of drugstoredrugstore brands ... *Just because you can get three products for the price of a MAC one doesn't mean you should!*


  Lol love this!!


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I'm down another one! I just bought Stereo Rose[SUB]Imposter[/SUB] after mailing off Stereo Rose[SUB]Real Thing[/SUB].
> 
> I trotted off to MAC with a bunch of highlighters in tow and this is not like anything else I have. I*t has a stronger sheen that I'd wear to the office, but I really do like it. I don't agree that it's a light to medium peach; on me (in natural sunlight - car mirror w/ skylight) it's a sheeny light salmon. *It's nowhere near as strong a colour as the original, but I don't think that it's a near dupe for Amber Glow. AG is much lighter (and has a much more subtle sheen). I also compared it to Adored, which is both pinker and much less metallic.
> 
> ...


  Thank you for this Audrey C! Like you, I find Stereo Rose to be a sheeny light salmon color!
  I'm going to try applying SR then the blush. The sheen is very strong for me IMO but the glow it gives is just marvelous. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 7, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Thank you for this Audrey C! Like you, I find Stereo Rose to be a sheeny light salmon color!
> *I'm going to try applying SR then the blush.* The sheen is very strong for me IMO but the glow it gives is just marvelous. Thank you for the tip!


  The colour of the original was too strong for me to use it that way - it had to be worn as blush and it just wasn't flattering. This is easier to wear because the colour isn't so strong that I can't wear it as a highlight. I apply it with my fan brush along my cheekbone and then apply blush up to it. It keeps the glow but tones down the metallic look (at least with Dim Infusion). I've been admiring myself all day. LOL


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 7, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Lol, I have not found a dupe for Force of Love so I am happy I got 3! Did you get 5 all at once or go back for more? I bought 3 at once after testing it on launch day and only  recently started using it again.
> I see some similarities with Chanel l'eclatante (Rouge Allure Velvet 42) but it's more pink on moi- you might like it too


Haha! I bought two, and then tried it on at home, fell head over heels and literally was a blue streak into my car and back to Mac for more! It didn't help that my hubby was like--do it! It is the only time I went that crazy with backups, but I still love it just as much as I did when I first bought it, so all is good!

  We must be drawn to the same lipstick shades, because I LOVE L'Eclatante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is probably my favorite bright pink lipstick ( Force of Love is far more coral on me too). It is such a wearable bright pink, I even wear it to work! With my low buy goals, I'm really trying not to back up any more lipsticks if possible, but I try to be pretty discerning when it comes to what I do back up, which is very important. If it is absolutely THE ONE, as liba would say, I find that I don't tire of wearing it (I may take a break and try something new, but I will always come back to it again). Glad that you have re-discovered FOL!


----------



## User38 (Feb 7, 2014)

^ lol

  I have Force of love and Ecclatante.. love both.  And yes, these are daytime colours for me too.. I did the bus on these too.. it was just too amazing on me.

  In makeup, I have found many The One's (winks @ Liba).. I wish it were like that with the men in my life,


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, Audrey and Kerry-Jane! Good to know I don't have to scrape out my lipsticks before returning them. You wouldn't think they would care but I was worried that they would disqualify them for B2M on some silly basis, like, you haven't really finished them, you just want a new (free) lipstick! Keep on hearing bad stories on here from people being denied B2M for no reason.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 7, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I don't. I was deciding between that and 187.


  I personally prefer the 159, because it's not as big and I find the shape easier to work with.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 7, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Good news to report!!! I got my first swapped exchange in this afternoon and everything is perfect. Thanks to a broken Studio Fix powder from my sister and a empty Volcanic Ash exfoliater I am ready to B2Mac for a gloss or es. I had a GC saving for the upcoming Chanel LE blushes but my mom have been hinting about the complements she received wearing a certain perfume. She left the empty bottle on her bed today so I left a Macy's bag with a full set of her replacement perfume. Its in red box and bag so Happy Valentines Day!!! I almost found an item I was looking for today but it was the wrong version. So no spending done today except the GC purchase gifted perfume . I figure my mom would be happier with the perfume she loves than me with more blushes. Plus I still have some time to figure out getting the blushes while maintaining a low buy.


  I can't say that this story surprises me... Because we all know how special & sweet you are... But I STILL have to tell you anyways.... You are one uniquely fabulous person making your moms day in such a lovely way !! We love you Debbs!!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 7, 2014)

Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)




  (I posted this and swatches over in the Nars spring collection thread.  NW10-15 for reference.)

  Also, I had a job interview today!


----------



## User38 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!  You did  a greattttt job and you look beautiful!  Good luck with your job!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'm considering what a better set of 'rules' might be for me; I absolutely want to keep purchases low and shrink my collection down to items I really enjoy. But if the number in December is 13 and not 10 I think I'd be ok with that.
> 
> I've B2M several half full and a few almost full products as well.. better to get 1/6th of a product I'll love than 1 product I don't I think!
> 
> ...


  Thanks Pixie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very relieved I got cash for my birthday.. otherwise my pass would have been nonexistent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm SUPER excited about everything I got. The look I did today was: Stormy Pink PP, Benefit Leggy eyeshadow, Ethereal powder, Gentle blush and Morning Rose lipstick. It's one of my favorite looks I've ever done! I'm so happy I'm getting better at choosing colors for myself since I know that will translate to being able to actually get a lot of use out of products. Trying to be creative and come up with different looks is definitely helping my low buy!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 7, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)
> 
> (I posted this and swatches over in the Nars spring collection thread.  NW10-15 for reference.)  Also, I had a job interview today!:yahoo:


  I love it!! You did a great job!!  Also yaay on the job interview!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 7, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)
> 
> (I posted this and swatches over in the Nars spring collection thread.  NW10-15 for reference.)  Also, I had a job interview today!:yahoo:


 You did an awesome job! You look gorgeous! Good luck on hearing back from your interview today!!!


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 7, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look gorgeous! I hope your interview went well!


----------



## User38 (Feb 7, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Oh my gosh, I've just peaked into the Chanel section of Specktra and my heart is pitter-pattering over upcoming releases. I know I'm going to get some of this stuff, I just need to stay level-headed and realistic. Is anyone else drooling over thier Summer '14 and Les 4 Ombres?


  there is a whole gang of us who are Chanel addicts


----------



## Kaori (Feb 7, 2014)

Ebates is being stupid, I did multiple purchases in january and it didn't register anything, not to speak I signed up for the 10$ walmart card bonus yet it says 5$ bonus pending... ~_~


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 7, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful and your brows are divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that the interview went well!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> there is a whole gang of us who are Chanel addicts


Yes we are!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 7, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)
> 
> (I posted this and swatches over in the Nars spring collection thread.  NW10-15 for reference.)  Also, I had a job interview today!:yahoo:


  You look lovely! Good luck with your interview!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Ebates is being stupid, I did multiple purchases in january and it didn't register anything, not to speak I signed up for the 10$ walmart card bonus yet it says 5$ bonus pending... ~_~


  i love ebates. it calculates every 3 months though and won't send you a check unless above $5 i believe. It will probably all show up soon, i only just received a new check last week so that means it's about 3 months until the next batches are sent.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ebates is being weird for me. Usually when it's time for a check, they'll send me everything pending, but this time they didn't include any January purchases. They also haven't calculated any of my purchases over the past three weeks, and it's annoying having to go back and figure out what they haven't added. I wish there was an alternative site


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 7, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Whoa!  Stunner!  You look amazing. Congrats on the interview, hope it all went well  I just got a new job so I can relate to the feelings of excitement/anxiety/everything that goes with putting yourself out there with interviews/new jobs!  I'm sure you nailed it!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Your goals are just that.... YOUR GOALS! It's great that you set them, but with all your enthusiasm to do well... you may have underestimated what was reasonable for you personally. There is no problem reassessing your plan. Just try to lock down a new goal so you aren't tempted to be all over the place and lose your focus! That's why I set a limit per collection. I know it could be a little too vague. But I WANTED wiggle room. Because I knew this was going to be damn hard for me! SO... do what's best for you! We are only here to support you hun! No judgement. No shame. Be proud that you are even attempting this! It's a HUGE step!!


  Oh @PixieDancer  you always know the right things to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I got a little too ambitious in comparison to how much I was buying by the end of last year.  I'm giving myself a pass for my birthday to go a bit hog wild and I'm considering upping my limit to 50 purchases.  However, the goals are still working the way they are supposed to - I'm more picky about my purchases and really consider if I can get enough wear out of them (can I wear it to work, etc).  I've been thinking of dupes that I have in my collection already, etc. before I buy. I might pick up an ambient powder and blush as I love how soft the consistency is and the blushes look so, so pretty, but I'm going to swatch in person before I commit.  

  Do ya'll use ambient lighting powders as overall face powders? Or just highlighters?  

  I LOVE OUR THREAD.

@Debbs - what a sweet woman you are, buying something pretty for your Momma for VDay. Sweet and lovely you are!!!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 7, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow, you look amazing! So pretty. I want to get Kauai. I don't have too many NARS shadows, but these two are so nice.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 7, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Ebates is being weird for me. Usually when it's time for a check, they'll send me everything pending, but this time they didn't include any January purchases. They also haven't calculated any of my purchases over the past three weeks, and it's annoying having to go back and figure out what they haven't added. I wish there was an alternative site


  Try http://www.mrrebates.com I much prefer it to Ebates!


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 7, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Ebates is being weird for me. Usually when it's time for a check, they'll send me everything pending, but this time they didn't include any January purchases. They also haven't calculated any of my purchases over the past three weeks, and it's annoying having to go back and figure out what they haven't added. I wish there was an alternative site


  I use mrrebates.com along with ebates.com and shopathome.com....but ebates and mrrebates only send me checks every 3 month period, so if I made purchases in January, I won't get that money until the March/April check. shopathome I believe once you reach 10 or 20 dollars.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 7, 2014)

So I might break my no-buy for Feb and March... I really want to try the Ben Nye Banana Powder! I need something to set my concealer and brighten my under eye area and I've read its amazing for that!   What do you guys think about this powder??


----------



## singer82 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks girl! I'm still pretty shocked, but proud  usually when I go to Vegas that's when I buy makeup cause the stores are so easy accessible. When I went into them I kept this thread in mind, and asked myself do I really need anything right now. So I walked away with nothing. :cheer:  





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Yaay! Great for you! We can do this!! #TeamLowBuy


  Man, took awhile to get through this thread. So good to see it so active.  to the ladies having friend problems... I have def had my share of bad friends. But realized I don't need their negativity in my life. Realize you are better than that and surround yourself with positive people. I've actually don't talk to my friends much anymore. Don't really have any close girlfriends anymore. I love my guy friends,  but it's good to have close girlfriends. Feels pretty lonely. That's why I love it so much here. So thank you all for being so great.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 8, 2014)

I went to the mall today to get something for my daughter and I wanted to pop in MAC. I didn't get anything from MAC but the entire collection was still available and the PT's that were there were exactly like the picture on the site. Perfect, Swirly and beautiful. I swatched them and they lean more of a darker lavender/pink so i actually do like the beigey ones better (kinda funny after all that). well i was good and left proud without buying anything but then it happened......Sephora is next door. The doors were glowing and I could hear the music in my head as tiny voices whispered... comeeee innnnnn commmeeeee innnnnn.... and I did. I failed. I hang my head in shame. I didn't set any specific goals for myself but I swore off more lipsticks and neutral palettes but they were so pretty and irresistible in their shiney new packaging. The new tarte amazonian matte palette fell in my basket. just like that, i walked by and it jumped in. I couldn't take it out and risk it going to a bad home so I had to take it home with me. of course it needed a lipstick friend. Than I thought if i get a new palette and a lipstick I have to get a new blush to go with it and when you get the new blush you know you need a new eyeliner of course. i swear it was like 'give a mouse a cookie'.  I didn't buy 'a lot' but i bought more than I should have. I felt like a kid in a candy store. Like a crack addict that just found a wallet full of cash on the floor and couldn't get the goods fast enough. it's ok. i admit i failed but i will continue with my sheepish grin in my corner alone as I play with my new found goodies and eat pb&j for the rest of the month to compensate. 
  BTW one item i purchased unexpectedly was Dior lip glow in coral. wow oh wow. blows the pink one out of the water. I did not believe the girls when they said it was amazing. i figured ummm it's a lip balm ladies, quit trying to sell me crap. i fell for the first lip glow which was a clear shiny nothing on my lips. i fell for the creme de rose which I barely use because I'm a germaphobe and don't like putting my finger in a pot while out in public but this coral one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in love. worth every penny. At first it was a light tint but after i walked around a bit it became very very noticeable on the lips and the prettiest most perfect corally shade. ok back to my corner to play.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, I think you have hit the nail on the head when it comes to describing the lure of Sephora!  That place...it's like there are *BUY ME* pheromones infused into their ventilation that make it practically impossible to avoid falling off the low-buy wagon.  The same thing happened to me last week, so believe me, I feel your pain.  Give yourself props for not buying anything from MAC though!  And that's funny about PT!

  And thank you all for your kind words!!!  I feel the love!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 8, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> What do you guys think about this powder??


  I have the Ben Nye powder in Cameo and it is very nice.  My main issue with it is the packaging because it is incredibly messy and powder gets everywhere when I try to use it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't buy any lipsticks/glosses for awhile. My husband got VERY upset when my Melt order came in. He's super concerned about my lipstick/gloss spending. He's not even buying the unique color argument anymore. So, besides finances and you guys, I have a third reason to behave. It would have been one thing if he got angry, but he hit me with the worried/concerned face, and I don't want him to think I'd put us in the poorhouse. Is it wrong that I wished this "intervention" happened after Playland? I wanted that gold lippie. Sigh.


----------



## singer82 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok my low buy peeps I need your help. I still haven't really came up with a plan of attack. I was going to do the 3 items per collection or try to skip all together. But is that a good enough plan you think?  Also...Lippies are def my weakness. I picked about 6 lippies that are almost gone to finish up. But now I'm thinking should I rotate my whole stash or continue picking a few at a time to finish up?  Thanks for any thoughts or comments. You guys rock!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Is it wrong that I wished this "intervention" happened after Playland? I wanted that gold lippie. Sigh.


  Maybe you could try a no-buy on lippies until Playland and reward yourself with just that one gold lippie? I don't know how many you got with Melt but I think he'd be much more understanding if you got just 1 after a couple months of not buying any. It would show that you understand his concerns and are really trying to cut back. It would also prevent you relapsing after going "cold turkey." Or you could try to sell some of the ones you're not wearing? Stay strong! Obviously in the end your relationship is much more important than any lipstick. I hope you work things out!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, I think if I buy just the one in-store, he'll be okay. Since I've been waiting on Melt for a long time, I bought all the colors I wanted (7), so it's the size of the haul, not the money, that bugged him out. And I haul big. I'm all or nothing with these things. Moderation is my goal with this low-buy.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 8, 2014)

I think you ladies shouldn't put so much pressure on yourselves. I think limiting yourself to 3 products a month if you're used to buy more could be more successful than going on a strict no-buy. And you can slowly lower the number of products if you are being successful.


  Mhh, my no-buy didn't go as well as planned. I came across a great offer for RiRi's Smoked Cocoa palette today and I've been hunting this palette (amongst Bare My Soul and Her Cocoa) down since it was released and for 30€ I had to have it. Other people want to sell it for 60€ or something and I think if you consider this 30€ is a great deal. I just hope everything will be alright 'cause I bought it from someone private over the internet. Wish me luck!

  I'm also using the heck out of my Naked 3 and my Maybelline Buff lipstick in Blushing Beige (at least I think it's Blushing Beige because Maybelline renamed the lipsticks in Germany - the colour I've got is called Brazen Beige over here) and I don't regret these products at all, although the Naked 3 was planned whereas the Maybelline lipstick wasn't. I'm wearing a really smoky eye today (used my Naked 3), the MSF Blonde which I haven't used in weeks and Blushing Beige dabbed on a pink lipliner which makes it a nice rosy lip colour.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I think you ladies shouldn't put so much pressure on yourselves. I think limiting yourself to 3 products a month if you're used to buy more could be more successful than going on a strict no-buy. And you can slowly lower the number of products if you are being successful.
> 
> Mhh, my no-buy didn't go as well as planned. I came across a great offer for RiRi's Smoked Cocoa palette today and I've been hunting this palette (amongst Bare My Soul and Her Cocoa) down since it was released and for 30€ I had to have it. Other people want to sell it for 60€ or something and I think if you consider this 30€ is a great deal. I just hope everything will be alright 'cause I bought it from someone private over the internet. Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


  Moderation tends to work a lot better than deprivation! I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## kait0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everyone - I need some help from you guys. You're all doing so well, seriously good job!

  My visa bill is just way too high right now. In December/January, I knew I needed to go on a low-buy. I bought lots at Sephoras VIB sale, and just a lot all the time really. I spend hours thinking about make-up, looking at blogs/stores online, etc. I would say that I do use shopping as a coping mechanism/way to make me feel temporarily happy. Since I decided I needed to go on a low-buy, I have been SO unsuccessful. I didn't make any concrete rules or guidelines, but i thought I would give myself 100 dollars (In Canada, things add up fast here) to spend each month on beauty.

  The failure began when I had a $10 off coupon for Holt Renfew in the cosmetics section. I went there and ended up getting a Laura Mercier highlight, which I sort of had in the back of my mind as to what I was going to get. But then I saw the new LM Enlightenment palette and it was soo pretty. So I ended up spending like $120, including the $10 off, and it was at the very beginning of the month! Made 2 sephora online orders($80, $50). Went into sephora 2 times ($120, $12). Ordered from illasmasqua's sale ($55) not to mention I bought way too much stuff in Oct/Nov/December.

  I need to stop. I'm not in the position to be spending excessively. I feel guilty and anxious. But on the flip side, I'm going to be in Vancouver soon, and was planning on going to Holt Renfrew, and compared to the one in my city, they have way more brands and it's just magical in there haha. In my mind, I would buy Burberry Pale Barely E/S, maybe a Burberry lipstick, and I would be tempted by a Tom Ford Blush. That's big money right there. I know that I would rationalize buying it because I don't have access to these brands at home.

  If anyone has any ideas as to how I should deal with the Vancouver/Holt renfew temptation, that would be very helpful. And just any advice at all, I would be so grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Kaori (Feb 8, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Hi everyone - I need some help from you guys. You're all doing so well, seriously good job!
> 
> My visa bill is just way too high right now. In December/January, I knew I needed to go on a low-buy. I bought lots at Sephoras VIB sale, and just a lot all the time really. I spend hours thinking about make-up, looking at blogs/stores online, etc. I would say that I do use shopping as a coping mechanism/way to make me feel temporarily happy. Since I decided I needed to go on a low-buy, I have been SO unsuccessful. I didn't make any concrete rules or guidelines, but i thought I would give myself 100 dollars (In Canada, things add up fast here) to spend each month on beauty.
> 
> ...


  It's no good buying makeup on sale with credit card if you can't pay it right off before the evil 20% interest start to kick in D: Because then it's like you got no discount at all! Stay strong and resist


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Hi everyone - I need some help from you guys. You're all doing so well, seriously good job!
> 
> My visa bill is just way too high right now. In December/January, I knew I needed to go on a low-buy. I bought lots at Sephoras VIB sale, and just a lot all the time really. I spend hours thinking about make-up, looking at blogs/stores online, etc. I would say that I do use shopping as a coping mechanism/way to make me feel temporarily happy. Since I decided I needed to go on a low-buy, I have been SO unsuccessful. I didn't make any concrete rules or guidelines, but i thought I would give myself 100 dollars (In Canada, things add up fast here) to spend each month on beauty.
> 
> ...


My first thought would be to *unsubscribe* from all of your mailing lists including store websites, blogs, sephora, everything that prompts you to shop online.. Delete cosmetic websites from your bookmarks.. If you're not constantly exposed to something, you're less likely to want to buy.

  Then, replace that coping mechanism with something different. Find something that makes you happy and when you need a pick-me up do that instead.. like reading, taking a bath, going for a walk (to the park, not the mall!) or doing another hobby that doesn't involve shopping. It takes a while to reprogram your brain, but stick with it!

  I'd also recommend going through your entire stash.. get it all together in one place and inventory/take photographs. Open every palette and every compact and group them all by category so you can see how many dupes you have. Often that provides enough of a shock to the system to make you re-think. Keep pictures on your cellphone or in your purse so you can constantly remind yourself that you have more than enough at home.

  For your Vancouver trip, I suggest doing the inventory before you go and then researching shades of things you might want online first.. if you find something that's unique that you would really love.. make a list and a budget and stick to it! It's not worth losing out on financial security just to have more things to put on your face..

  Hope that helps!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi [@]kait0[/@], I realised that my spends were too much so wanted to start a low buy attitude for 2014 too. I think I bought more beauty products in Jan then I had in a very long time though :/ I wasn't sure what kind of rules or regulations to set myself so I didn't know how I'd get the number of products I was buying down. But a lot of the ladies on here suggested inventorys, whilst I started doing that I wrote down everything I'd bought in january. At the end of the month I was more shocked at the amount of stuff I'd bought than anything (a lot of it was super cheap off eBay). Looking at the list I saw all the things I'd been lusting after but I'd lived that long without them so I could habe just skipped them, stuff I'd not even used! Stuff I'd bought that wasn't on my 'list'. After I'd seen that I could have done without pretty much all of it, I've gone on a no buy for Feb. I've bought one item so far this month and it feels great   I have a 'wishlist' for makeup, sounds like you have something similar. If you go to the store and buy the high end makeup, what could you skip this year instead?  If you'll love and use the Burberry and tom ford then that's fine, better to have three estaple products than 10 ones you have to work hard to make work for YOU.  My personal beauty goal for the year is to look like myself but better. I have a lot of colour cosmetics, so as a general guide for me im trying to avoid buying more color. What's in for me is foundations, colour correctors, skincare etc. Maybe you could have a think about where youd like to go beauty wise this year and use that as a goal to get your stash working for you and not becoming a fancy makeup graveyard like I know a lot of ladies in here have probably found! Hth


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok OK...I need to join this thread. i love looking at everyones stashes...and realizing I have too much is the first step, right.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 8, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Good evening, ladies!  I have a couple of things to share with you today.  First of all, I am trying to make good use of the products I own, so I generally wear a full face of m/u on a daily basis (plus, I just enjoy putting on my makeup!).  Here's a look I did today featuring the gold lame color in my Nars Kauai eyeshadow duo, which is a really pretty gold champagne.  (Please be kind...I'm nowhere near an expert at makeup application and I've never shared a look I've created before so I'm kind of nervous!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous! I've been eyeing Kauai. I may get it at the end of the month if it's still around. Would you mind telling me which crease color and blush you used?


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I can't buy any lipsticks/glosses for awhile. My husband got VERY upset when my Melt order came in. He's super concerned about my lipstick/gloss spending. He's not even buying the unique color argument anymore. So, besides finances and you guys, I have a third reason to behave. It would have been one thing if he got angry, but he hit me with the worried/concerned face, and I don't want him to think I'd put us in the poorhouse. Is it wrong that I wished this "intervention" happened after Playland? I wanted that gold lippie. Sigh.


 I agree on the lippie no buy until Playland and then buy just that one you have your eye on. By then, he will have forgotten this haul I'm sure. And he will be proud you're just grabbing 1! Be very careful w the feast or famine approach. It's those peaks and valleys that keep you from reaching your goals. In the meantime, maybe separate your Melt haul and only use 2 each month until Playland. That way, you will sort of satisfy your need for something "new" without spending more money. And you'll have something to look forward to each month adding "new" lippies to your stash.  Just a thought... Good Luck girl!  





singer82 said:


> Ok my low buy peeps I need your help. I still haven't really came up with a plan of attack. I was going to do the 3 items per collection or try to skip all together. But is that a good enough plan you think?  Also...Lippies are def my weakness. I picked about 6 lippies that are almost gone to finish up. But now I'm thinking should I rotate my whole stash or continue picking a few at a time to finish up?  Thanks for any thoughts or comments. You guys rock!


 You already got some good advice... But I'll add that I am doing the 3 item thing. I'm hoping there may be some collections I can do less. But I know I like to partake in all the collections. So I know cold turkey would throw me off my goals. This lets me really fine tune my buys from each collection to things I'll really love. And I've had to pass on some stuff I wanted! But I had to really evaluate my purchase. Do I want x more than x?! It's more about retraining my brain for me. And hoping it gets easier as time goes on. Not having all the things all the time. But forcing myself to be selective! I do monthly makeup bags & rotate the products. I also have a separate little box on my counter that has things I need to use up. That way they are easily accessible. I peak in there to see if there is something that would suit my look before going into the bag. I don't force myself to use them, because makeup should be FUN! But I want that awareness that I need to make them a priority. And another thing, it's ok to let things go you're not loving anymore. Our tastes change. We like something, then we like something else... We can't always be that fickle in life, but we sure can w makeup!!! It's JUST makeup! If you're not feeling it, let it go. Who cares. Use stuff you love!!!  





kait0 said:


> Hi everyone - I need some help from you guys. You're all doing so well, seriously good job!  My visa bill is just way too high right now. In December/January, I knew I needed to go on a low-buy. I bought lots at Sephoras VIB sale, and just a lot all the time really. I spend hours thinking about make-up, looking at blogs/stores online, etc. I would say that I do use shopping as a coping mechanism/way to make me feel temporarily happy. Since I decided I needed to go on a low-buy, I have been SO unsuccessful. I didn't make any concrete rules or guidelines, but i thought I would give myself 100 dollars (In Canada, things add up fast here) to spend each month on beauty.  The failure began when I had a $10 off coupon for Holt Renfew in the cosmetics section. I went there and ended up getting a Laura Mercier highlight, which I sort of had in the back of my mind as to what I was going to get. But then I saw the new LM Enlightenment palette and it was soo pretty. So I ended up spending like $120, including the $10 off, and it was at the very beginning of the month! Made 2 sephora online orders($80, $50). Went into sephora 2 times ($120, $12). Ordered from illasmasqua's sale ($55) not to mention I bought way too much stuff in Oct/Nov/December.  I need to stop. I'm not in the position to be spending excessively. I feel guilty and anxious. But on the flip side, I'm going to be in Vancouver soon, and was planning on going to Holt Renfrew, and compared to the one in my city, they have way more brands and it's just magical in there haha. In my mind, I would buy Burberry Pale Barely E/S, maybe a Burberry lipstick, and I would be tempted by a Tom Ford Blush. That's big money right there. I know that I would rationalize buying it because I don't have access to these brands at home.  If anyone has any ideas as to how I should deal with the Vancouver/Holt renfew temptation, that would be very helpful. And just any advice at all, I would be so grateful.   Thanks


  You've said two key things "I need to stop"  and "I didn't make any concrete rules or guideline." That means you realize you need to cut back but you don't believe in yourself enough to set a limit for yourself. You can do anything you set your mind to! Anything! The power of your mind over your impulses is alarming! You just aren't exercising that part of your brain. You're giving into every little "I want" thought... Then you're beating yourself up about it. There's no way you can feel good about how to achieve under those circumstances. You are setting yourself up for failure. I would recommend everything we have already talked about on here... inventory your stash, keep a tally of purchases, try to set a realistic goal, unsubscribe from emails... all of that. But most importantly... Just believe in yourself! That you CAN create a better game plan moving forward. That makeup doesn't equal happiness.  I would recommend letting yourself get no more than 4 things in Vancouver. Use the time before to create a concrete list. Research what they have at that store that isn't easily accessible for you. Call and inquire about their inventory. Do whatever you have to do to pick just 4 (or whatever number you choose... It's not my goal, it's yours) items. Then go in the store and buy only those things. You can look around and see all the pretty things. But stick to your list. No matter what! This is more of a test for you than anything. A chance to set a goal, and accomplish it, and leave feeling like you have succeeded and not failed. It isn't even about the actual makeup. It's about realizing you can trust and believe in yourself to do it! THEN if you keep it up... It will get easier and easier. We want you to be a happy girl loving your makeup. Not a defeated person under veils of debt and shame. You are powerful and can do ANYTHING! Just go do it! And make yourself proud of the goal you reached!!  Sorry for the tough love pep talk... I just know you want better for yourself and I believe you can do it! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## kait0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank-you guys so much,

  Kaori - Never thought of it that way! Makes total sense and I will definitely keep that in the back of my mind! thanks! 

  veronikawithak - so many helpful ideas! I will be unsubscribing and trying to make sephora not a website I check regularly. And I need to find a healthy coping mechanism that isn't shopping.. or eating, so I will have a think on that. I just took out all my make-up and took pictures. It felt bad ha. But I put together a big bag of stuff to give away. "it's not worth losing out on financial security just to have more things to put on your face" That is so true. Not worth it at all. Thank you for your ideas, I really appreciate it.

  kerry-jane88 - Congrats on the successful february! I def will be making a written inventory as well. By laying it all out - I saw that like you, I have enough (too much!) colour items. Blush and eyeshadows to last me a lifetime. Only a few foundation/concealer/powder products, so in the future I think that's where I can try out some new things eventually. I'm going to think hard about the burberry/Tom ford and do my research. I won't go in there unprepared! Thanks again


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 8, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> Ok OK...I need to join this thread. i love looking at everyones stashes...and realizing I have too much is the first step, right.


 Welcome to our thread! Yes... Realizing you want to cut back is first... Being here is second!!! Heehee Yay to meeting those 2 goals!!


----------



## kait0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pixie Dancer - Wow, seriously thank-you! I think I'm going to print your response out so I can read it when I'm feeling weak!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 8, 2014)

quote name="kait0" url="/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/2640#post_2566245"]Pixie Dancer - Wow, seriously thank-you! I think I'm going to print your response out so I can read it when I'm feeling weak! :hug:  [/quote] Awwww you are more than welcome! That's what we are here for!!! You are amongst friends and people who know EXACTLY what you're going through. We are all at different phases of the cycle, but that's what makes our thread so great! We are all benefiting from the struggles and accomplishments of each other! To hear some of you say "I thought about this thread when I was out shopping" says it all! We want to be accountable to ourselves AND each other! That's an amazing thing! And we accept that we will falter and sometimes come up short but we are here to cheer each other on and support each other no matter what! I LOVE OUR THREAD!! And I'm glad you're here!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 8, 2014)

The guilt set in... I returned all but the palette and the lip glow. The palettei bought with a gift card and the lip glow isn't getting returned no matter what but I had 10% off sephora so it helped a little. I also took the returned cash and put it in my daughters piggy bank YAY!!!  I feel better. Can't keep something and feel guilty but I'm improving as I actually felt guilty. Usually I buy and buy and don't care so that's a huge step for me. Thank you ladies. This thread is helping even when it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> The guilt set in... I returned all but the palette and the lip glow. The palettei bought with a gift card and the lip glow isn't getting returned no matter what but I had 10% off sephora so it helped a little. I also took the returned cash and put it in my daughters piggy bank YAY!!!  I feel better. Can't keep something and feel guilty but I'm improving as I actually felt guilty. Usually I buy and buy and don't care so that's a huge step for me. Thank you ladies. This thread is helping even when it doesn't seem like it.


 You sweet thing you! Congrats on "feeling guilty" sounds funny to say... But I know what you mean. It is good to feel the effects of better buying behavior because it makes you want to keep it up! I'm glad this thread is helping so many of us!!! Yay us!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Thank-you guys so much,
> 
> Kaori - Never thought of it that way! Makes total sense and I will definitely keep that in the back of my mind! thanks!
> 
> ...


I think you're off to a REALLY great start!! I'm super impressed that you've already taken pictures and separated your bag of things to ditch! You definitely sound like you're truly ready for a change and that is the number one factor in a successful goal.. Great job on taking action!!

  Feeling bad is okay.. use that as motivation to turn your makeup stash into something you look at and feel great about instead! Another idea is to make sure your stash is organized so you can see everything you have and what you're using and not using. I have muji drawers that I use which also helps me make sure I don't outgrow a certain size.. but there are tons of storage options out there! And above all, realize that makeup is not a "collectible", it's a consumable.

  Keep it up! And be sure to let us know how you're doing every step of the way. This group feeds off of everyone's experiences! Everyone here is at different stages and it's so helpful to remind ourselves of where we came from and where we want to be one day.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think I'm going to set a 3-item limit per month for myself (outside of basics) and sell off most of my powder MAC products. I'm not using most of them, and it would be better if they could go to someone who would truly appreciate them instead of just sitting in my drawer.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Thank you ladies. This thread is helping even when it doesn't seem like it.


  I'm glad you feel better!! Putting it in the piggy bank was such a sweet thing to do.. and definitely better than using it on things you don't really need. Good job!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Is it wrong that I wished this "intervention" happened after Playland? I wanted that gold lippie. Sigh.


  Hm. I'm going to take a stronger stance that other have, and hope you will take it in the spirit in which it's intended. 

  I'll preface my comments by saying that I've been working in financial services for 25 years and have seen many many people get into serious financial trouble. It's one of the leading causes of divorce. So when I hear about spouses being very upset and concerned with spending, I take it seriously.

  I might be confusing you with someone else (if so I apologize), but didn't you just recently lose your job and don't you have a new baby? I think you said that you were the main breadwinner too. If so, your family is already on shakier financial footing than usual. If your husband has been concerned about makeup spending for some time and sees it continuing in difficult financial circumstances, I have to say that I don't blame him for being upset. He has every right to be. You don't want him to think you'd put your family in the poorhouse but you're already planning your next purchase? That doesn't sound like you're taking his concerns seriously or respectfully. Why is your desire for makeup more important than his need to sleep at night?

  My vote would not be to spread out the purchases over a couple of months and I don't know that I agree he'll be ok with just the single lipstick purchase. I think you should give very serious consideration to sending all of most of the Melt order back.

  Now, if the two of you are solid from a cash flow and savings perspective and this was just a response to a single order then I'm clearly misreading the situation; in this case, please disregard the above. 

  I hope it goes without saying that I only wish the best for you.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am so proud of everyone in this thread! We are all doing so well it makes me happy! Its not an easy road but we are all together in this and if we fall we will just lift ourselves up and keep on walking. We are strong and can do this!   I LOVE THIS THREAD SO MUCH!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

@Ajigglin, if you do have a new baby and have lost your job I have to agree with @Audrey C and retract my earlier comment. I think it's important to be realistic about your financial situation and put the security of your family first. Maybe you could return the Melt order and shop your stash for a while, at least until you feel stable again?


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 8, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD SO MUCH!!


  YES me too! i went to Sephora twice and didn't get anything!! and i went to MAC and only got my staples.
  This thread has help me a lot overcome the hype of collections,i only got A natural Flirt from Magnetic Nudes,normally i would get  5-6 items.
  January was hard but now i feel a lot stronger. Keep it everybody! we can do this!!


----------



## lyseD (Feb 8, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> ILoveMakeup84 said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE THIS THREAD SO MUCH!!
> ...


  Is it just me or does anyone else hate going to MAC and just getting staples? I want colour.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 8, 2014)

I have to commend [@]Ajigglin[/@] for her honesty. Its not easy to reform our ways and the added life struggles that get thrown at us don't make an of this any easier. If life is dealing you a hard hand right now, it can feel like a temporary fix when we indulge in things that are familiar and make us happy. Its hard. And I praise everyone here for finding the courage to stand up and speak out on their struggles. If you would feel better returning the Melt lippies, do that. If keeping them makes you smile in the face of some tough life curveballs, do that. But definitely talk to your husband... I'm sure you both have fears and expressing them to each other might take the sting out of it. That sort of team approach to your financial goals as a family should go a long way in helping you not feel compelled to find solace in temporary highs... Like buying makeup may have been for you. It sucks to go through hard times. It sucks even more when now you feel you have to worry about buying lipsticks! But relationships are tested the most during these times, let your hubby know you're in this together. And maybe spend any upcoming makeup money on a little movie date night out w your man! Good luck doll. I'll keep you in my thoughts!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 8, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else hate going to MAC and just getting staples? I want colour.


 I do! I actually put off getting staples until I'm getting at least 1 fun thing too. Keeps me from over buying because I feel like I'm getting several things. Even though only 1 of them may be a new cool thing to try!


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> For your Vancouver trip, I suggest doing the inventory before you go and then researching shades of things you might want online first.. if you find something that's unique that you would really love.. make a list and a budget and stick to it! It's not worth losing out on financial security just to have more things to put on your face..
> 
> Hope that helps!


  I second making a list before you go.  I'd also suggest, if practical, to just bring enough cash with you to make your purchases and not for any extra goodies.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks!  I used Milani Luminoso and Benefit's Dallas on my cheeks.  The crease color was Salted Caramel from the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette and Makeup Geek Corrupt (lightly) in the outer V.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Thank you ladies. This thread is helping even when it doesn't seem like it.


  Good for you!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 8, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Thanks!  I used Milani Luminoso and Benefit's Dallas on my cheeks.  The crease color was Salted Caramel from the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette and Makeup Geek Corrupt (lightly) in the outer V.


  Thank you! I've been meaning to check out the Benefit blushes forever, but I never got around to it


----------



## User38 (Feb 8, 2014)

I honestly think Benefit blushes are a bit overpriced for the quality and quantity.... jmho.  MAC is still your best mid range product.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I do! I actually put off getting staples until I'm getting at least 1 fun thing too. Keeps me from over buying because I feel like I'm getting several things. Even though only 1 of them may be a new cool thing to try!


  Yeah getting only staples was pretty tough but i had already put an order for my February fix (Kevyn aucoin bronzer and sculpting powder and an edward bess blush) so i couldn't get anything else.I was keep repeating that on my head...


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I honestly think Benefit blushes are a bit overpriced for the quality and quantity.... jmho.  MAC is still your best mid range product.


  I couldn't agree more! the only exception is Rockateur,i suppose because they used a different technologie than the previous ones,but it's in the sheer side.
  I find Benefit products to be overrated in general.


----------



## User38 (Feb 8, 2014)

I so agree ma146rina..!


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your inspiration! I just joined the forum and already learned a lot of things.
  I moved last year and realized how much cosmetic stuff I have that I don't really use (and that's a shame).
  So one of my resolutions for 2014 is using and enjoying what I already have.


----------



## User38 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good for you Yogirl.. and


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I honestly think Benefit blushes are a bit overpriced for the quality and quantity.... jmho.  MAC is still your best mid range product.


  I agree that some of them are, but I really like the Dallas and Rockateur powders.  Hervana doesn't really show up on me, and Coralista is nice, but I don't like the color with my skintone.  I've also tried Hoola, which is too dark for me to use as a bronzer.


----------



## User38 (Feb 8, 2014)

lol Hoola looks like I have been stored for too long in the mortuary.. eek


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 8, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I am trying to keep my low-buy rules reasonable and realistic (for me) so that I don't just give up the second I break one of them (and I'd be tempted to do that because I can be very all-or-nothing).  I so admire those of you on this thread who have super ambitious goals like only buying 10 products for the year, or going on a no-buy for a specified period of time.  That is AWESOME, and I wish I was at that level of self-discipline.  Unfortunately, I think that would backfire on me if I tried it, just because of my personality (all or nothing, like I said).  Glitteryvegas, Maybe your rules ARE too strict and you should consider whether they are realistic for your personality, lifestyle, budget, and financial goals.  Even if you don't make any changes though, don't let today get you down.  Examine your motives and triggers, learn from them, and move on knowing that you'll be better-equipped to resist impulsive purchases in the future.


  I like our attitude and advice - Thank you!! Lots of food for thought there and things to implement!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol Hoola looks like I have been stored for too long in the mortuary.. eek


  Hoola is sooo muddy on me,even in the summer. And it gets patchy after a few hours...Another hyped product on youtube that was a total failure


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 8, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> I couldn't agree more! the only exception is Rockateur,i suppose because they used a different technologie than the previous ones,but it's in the sheer side.
> I find Benefit products to be overrated in general.


  Benefit never interested me. I don't find the playful colourful packaging appealing at all. It would make me feel like I'm buying drugstore makeup for high end prices.

  @HerGreyness Have fun with Bert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  edit: How do I mention a member so the name is clickable? It doesn't work for me. I know I'm a mod, so I probably should know, but I don't, lol.
  Also, am I the only one who can't see who's a Mod anymore?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

I had a few of the Benefit powders and the only one I really liked was Dandelion, and more for the color than the texture. The packaging is kind of cute on some of them but definitely not worth it for the price.. I did really like their eyeshadows before they reformulated the line.. haven't tried them since. Hoola was one of my Great Makeup Mistakes of 2012.Their mascaras are really all I buy from them now.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 8, 2014)

So I sat on it a while and even though I do think PT is pretty, I want something more pink, I have been wanting something pink, not peachy-beige, so I am going to return it, it's just really not unique to my collection. When theBalm has their next 50% off(to make up for the recent one) I think I will get Cindy-Lou Manizer, it looks like a nice pink-ish highlight and half the price of one MSF on sale. And I've wanted to try one of their InStain blushes so I might get one of those, and still pay less than the one MSF. I felt guilty spending money on PT in the first place since I knew it probably wasn't what I was wanting, returning it just feels right.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 8, 2014)

I know exactly what you're mean i google a lot of my sentences just to see if they make any sense!

  I don't like Benefit and too faced(even worse) packaging at all,but at least too faced eyeshadows are adequate and the chocolate soleil bronzer and by candlelight highlighter are actually quite nice.

  Rockateur is the only Benefit product that i don't regret buying,i must admit it looks stunning on the cheeks


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I had a few of the Benefit powders and the only one I really liked was Dandelion, and more for the color than the texture. The packaging is kind of cute on some of them but definitely not worth it for the price.. I did really like their eyeshadows before they reformulated the line.. haven't tried them since. Hoola was one of my Great Makeup Mistakes of 2012.Their mascaras are really all I buy from them now.


  They're real is a great mascara for the summertime,i had forgotten about that one


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> They're real is a great mascara for the summertime,i had forgotten about that one


I wear Bad Gal for every day and I love that one too. But They're Real is the only mascara I've tried that fully lives up to its claims.. people are constantly asking me if I'm wearing false lashes when I use it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 8, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Hm. I'm going to take a stronger stance that other have, and hope you will take it in the spirit in which it's intended.   I'll preface my comments by saying that I've been working in financial services for 25 years and have seen many many people get into serious financial trouble. It's one of the leading causes of divorce. So when I hear about spouses being very upset and concerned with spending, I take it seriously.  I might be confusing you with someone else (if so I apologize), but didn't you just recently lose your job and don't you have a new baby? I think you said that you were the main breadwinner too. If so, your family is already on shakier financial footing than usual. If your husband has been concerned about makeup spending for some time and sees it continuing in difficult financial circumstances, I have to say that I don't blame him for being upset. He has every right to be. You don't want him to think you'd put your family in the poorhouse but you're already planning your next purchase? That doesn't sound like you're taking his concerns seriously or respectfully. Why is your desire for makeup more important than his need to sleep at night?  My vote would not be to spread out the purchases over a couple of months and I don't know that I agree he'll be ok with just the single lipstick purchase. I think you should give very serious consideration to sending all of most of the Melt order back.  Now, if the two of you are solid from a cash flow and savings perspective and this was just a response to a single order then I'm clearly misreading the situation; in this case, please disregard the above.   I hope it goes without saying that I only wish the best for you.


  No, you are spot on. It's not worth his feeling upset and anxious. I agree with that. He has voiced his opinion before, but there was an urgency about it this time that took me by surprise.  I'm going to take most of your advice. I'm going to leave Playland alone completely. I was already planning on avoiding all future collections. Once I get a new job, then I'll revisit the moderation idea. I'll recommit to just getting unique lip shades missing from my collection. I don't have issues with other makeup products. I will keep my Melt order, though. I waited too long for that. I don't think I'll have a problem sticking to this because I don't go to stores often and all online orders will come to the house, so there's no option to sneak around even if I wanted to. My husband is a good guy, so it's not worth creating drama at home. He's right, and you're right-I need to cut this out. Thank you.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @Ajigglin , if you do have a new baby and have lost your job I have to agree with @Audrey C  and retract my earlier comment. I think it's important to be realistic about your financial situation and put the security of your family first. Maybe you could return the Melt order and shop your stash for a while, at least until you feel stable again?





PixieDancer said:


> I have to commend [@]Ajigglin[/@] for her honesty. Its not easy to reform our ways and the added life struggles that get thrown at us don't make an of this any easier. If life is dealing you a hard hand right now, it can feel like a temporary fix when we indulge in things that are familiar and make us happy. Its hard. And I praise everyone here for finding the courage to stand up and speak out on their struggles. If you would feel better returning the Melt lippies, do that. If keeping them makes you smile in the face of some tough life curveballs, do that. But definitely talk to your husband... I'm sure you both have fears and expressing them to each other might take the sting out of it. That sort of team approach to your financial goals as a family should go a long way in helping you not feel compelled to find solace in temporary highs... Like buying makeup may have been for you. It sucks to go through hard times. It sucks even more when now you feel you have to worry about buying lipsticks! But relationships are tested the most during these times, let your hubby know you're in this together. And maybe spend any upcoming makeup money on a little movie date night out w your man! Good luck doll. I'll keep you in my thoughts!!


  Thank you both. It is hard, and I still had my fantasy winnings. When the restock happened, I said I'd use a portion of the winnings to pay for the lipsticks and treat myself, since I don't know when I'd be able to haul like this again. But it's not an excuse. That's the end of it, point blank, period.


----------



## texasmommy (Feb 8, 2014)

I am not planning on buying anything this month, unless UD had their F&F sale (for staples, if anything).  And maybe not March, either.  April may be another story, but I think I can limit purchases to 5 or less items total.  I've used up a lipstick and a couple lip balms over the past few months, so I feel better about checking out the lipstick and lip pencils coming out that month.  Plus it's close to my birthday   I have been tempted to pick up heavenly hybrid l/s, but know it wouldn't get much use, no matter how pretty it looks.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Thank you both. It is hard, and I still had my fantasy winnings. When the restock happened, I said I'd use a portion of the winnings to pay for the lipsticks and treat myself, since I don't know when I'd be able to haul like this again. But it's not an excuse. That's the end of it, point blank, period.


  You seem like you have a good head on your shoulders and I think it's great that you've committed to facing your problems straight on.. It can be really hard to take a no excuses approach but sometimes that's the only option! It'll be a lot easier to pass knowing you have your husband and baby relying on you. Good luck!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 8, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Hi everyone - I need some help from you guys. You're all doing so well, seriously good job!  My visa bill is just way too high right now. In December/January, I knew I needed to go on a low-buy. I bought lots at Sephoras VIB sale, and just a lot all the time really. I spend hours thinking about make-up, looking at blogs/stores online, etc. I would say that I do use shopping as a coping mechanism/way to make me feel temporarily happy. Since I decided I needed to go on a low-buy, I have been SO unsuccessful. I didn't make any concrete rules or guidelines, but i thought I would give myself 100 dollars (In Canada, things add up fast here) to spend each month on beauty.  The failure began when I had a $10 off coupon for Holt Renfew in the cosmetics section. I went there and ended up getting a Laura Mercier highlight, which I sort of had in the back of my mind as to what I was going to get. But then I saw the new LM Enlightenment palette and it was soo pretty. So I ended up spending like $120, including the $10 off, and it was at the very beginning of the month! Made 2 sephora online orders($80, $50). Went into sephora 2 times ($120, $12). Ordered from illasmasqua's sale ($55) not to mention I bought way too much stuff in Oct/Nov/December.  I need to stop. I'm not in the position to be spending excessively. I feel guilty and anxious. But on the flip side, I'm going to be in Vancouver soon, and was planning on going to Holt Renfrew, and compared to the one in my city, they have way more brands and it's just magical in there haha. In my mind, I would buy Burberry Pale Barely E/S, maybe a Burberry lipstick, and I would be tempted by a Tom Ford Blush. That's big money right there. I know that I would rationalize buying it because I don't have access to these brands at home.  If anyone has any ideas as to how I should deal with the Vancouver/Holt renfew temptation, that would be very helpful. And just any advice at all, I would be so grateful.   Thanks


  My Rule #1: No Tom Ford anything! Those prices are really just too much. Just don't go there. I won't even read any reviews of his stuff because I just refuse to get into that price point. And Burberry is really quite wan in real life. Yes, I live in Vancouver, yes, I've made the pilgrimage to the Burberry counter, and didn't buy anything because it's all pretty boring swatched. I would recommend just staying away from Holt's. You can go see it next time you're in TO or Montreal instead.  It seems like a pity to spend money on makeup on a trip to Vancouver. Go to the Museum of Anthropology, go skiing, go to Granville Island, go clubbing, and spend it on memories instead. It will cost you enough in entertainment here that you don't need to add makeup to the expense, esp makeup you can get in any large Canadian city.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 8, 2014)

Nadine and ma146rina both of you write excellent English, you should be proud. I am always envious of people who can speak more than one language.

  March should be an easy skip month for MAC fans, not much going on.


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 8, 2014)

Well I have had the Dior Nude Glow in my Sephora cart for close to 2 years now and when I went to pay for it it was no longer available.  I talked my beloved one into taking me to the mall today and found a cache of them at my Sephora so grabbed one right off.  No  more dawdling for me!  I missed the red nail polishes Nars recently had ... final cut... I think and am kicking myself.  Not that I need any more red anything.  At least I have my nude glow!  Aaaand I asked one of the gals if she would recommend it over the Smokey Nude since I am close to 50 and you know glitz and wrinkles don't exactly go hand in hand.  She was wearing it herself and very strongly recommended it.  I am so happy for this purchase.  

  It is also my first make-up purchase since Riri the first.  Ah okay I picked up Heaux and Riri-boy off specktra but that was what last summer?  I am sad I didn't buy the hourglass ambient powder trio and some Nars but I have been very good for a long while now.  ALSO I returned 4 items to Nordstrom today, sold 4 lipsticks from my low buy swap/sales post and sold 4 nail polishes all this year.   Yes, 4 is the magic number.  So one eyeshadow palette is definitely less and I do not feel the least bit guilty.  I looked at it for a long time and the only reason I didn't purchase was the shimmer but I think it will work.  Plus I haven't been able to get it off my mind so I am good with buying it.

  I am curious about the back to mac thing you guys do.  I almost always buy my MAC stuff online and the return policy states, and I quote:  

If for any reason you are not happy with your purchase on maccosmetics.com, you may return the unused portion to us for a refund or exchange.


  So why would you  b2m instead of returning it?  I have returned stuff that is over a year old.  I am looking at some stuff that is oh jeesh over 3 yrs old that are still in box and thinking of returning them to Mac.  They still smell fine but why not just get reimbursed instead of trading them in for something else?  It is not like MAC is going to do anything other than destroy it regardless of if the SA ships it back or you ship it back. 

  Please note I am not one to take advantage of generous return policies in the sense that I would use something and then return it.  I am talking about back ups of things that I realize I will never touch have been returned.  I have also returned back ups for stuff when I realized I didn't even like the in use one.  Tho that unused portion is making me think I might as well return stuff that is a miss on me as well despite having swatched/tried it on.

  @ the gal going to Toronto:  you have had a lot of good advice.  I really like shopping so certainly can understand that.  I am also a mom of 3 and we live on one income so for me to shop without thought means I am putting myself before my children and the family in general.  Still I do shop quite a bit so there is nothing wrong with a little pick me up.  I am just sharing my situation because you say you cannot afford to shop but you also are having troubles stopping.  Truth is that if one is weighed down by feelings of deprivation that the urge becomes almost unbearable and resentment can build up.  You can maybe budget a little something for yourself every month.  Even if it is only $25/month that means a mid range lipstick or nail polish every month or a HE item every 2-3 months.  A friend who was moving to LA I remember all our friends were telling her she would have to not spend any money and I was that is crazy!  If you like the toothpaste that costs $3 then buying the toothpaste that costs $1 is too stringent.  You need to find a middle ground.  Strategies that have worked for me:

  I avoid looking at beauty blogs

  I avoid coming onto Specktra unless it is this thread~~ I pay NO ATTENTION to upcoming collections at all

  I recently put in the batch number of my cosmetics online to the site listed on this thread and realized that even tho I haven't touched several items at all they are 7 or more years old.

  I paid attention to what my husband likes... he likes RED.  Red lipstick.  Red nail polish.  I love green nail polish or french manicures.  I like plum or mauve or pink red lipsticks.  But what I wear is stuff I know he will like.  I realize this is old fashioned to put my husband's tastes above my own but it doesn't hurt me at all and makes him sooooo happy.  I have listed Most of my green nail polishes and stopped purchasing them.  The ones I  kept are ones I really like and whenever I see new ones {for when I slip and peek at nail polish blogs} I think ooooh pretty but He doesn't like green nails so I don't wear green nails and the X number I have  of green nail polish is enough.  I do this with lipsticks as well.  

  I also looked at how many nail polishes and lip sticks and perfumes I have.  I literally have over 500 different perfumes.  I literally have over 200 nail polishes {40 full manicures per bottle one to two manicures per week.  2 bottles would last me a year and I have over 200!  I am almost 50!  Odds of my  living to 150 are slim!!!  Even slimmer are the odds of me not buying another bottle of nail polish during my lifetime.} I have over 200 lipsticks!  At least 100 of them are red!  I do not need another red lipstick. _ I will be buying the full complement of Glam when the By Request comes out and He Knows It.  It is a planned well in advance purchase_ 

  I almost always think hard before I purchase something.  I will almost always go into store and swatch and then walk out.  If I am still wanting it a day or two later I will go back and pick it up.  If you paid attention above I swatched the Dior Nude Glow at least a dozen times and had it in my Sephora cart for over  a year... I think 2 years since it first came out.  Most MACs I purchase online but for cosmetics that do not get the hype you usually have a few weeks if not months to pick something up.  Yes even the LE stuff will last long enough for you to really think about it for other brands like Chanel or Nars or Tom Ford or whatever else you are coveting.  Only MAC has this craziness associated with it.  And I really don't understand it at all.  It is far better to buy one thing you really want than to buy the dozen or so LE MAC lipsticks that get put out every month.  0.o  PS I love MAC as much as the next person and I personally consider them inexpensive and good quality for the low $ they cost.  Drugstore makeup is about 2/3rds the cost and nowhere near the quality in my humble opinion so $15 ish for a lipstick is acceptable.  But to have to buy so many every month because of the hype train smh.

  Remember you can always call the store and have them deliver it to you later.  If you go to Toronto and try the Tom Ford or whatever goodies and then go home you can most likely have it delivered to your door should you not be able to get it out of your head.  You might even have them delivered to your local Holts and pick them up there.  I am not sure how things work in Canada but almost every department store here will order and deliver at no extra cost items not in their own branch but available at another.  That is if I want a Dior item my local Macy's will mail order it and deliver it to my door gratis since they do not carry Dior items at all but it is carried in other city's Macy shops.  Odds are that it will not haunt you however and in that case money saved.  Today I went into Sephora and purchased something I have been thinking about for a long time.  I also swatched some lipsticks that I have had my eye on for a long time but didn't buy them.  My husband asked why I was trying them on 2 minutes after saying I didn't need another red lipstick and I said it doesn't hurt to look.  And it is true~~ I have gotten to the point where it doesn't hurt me to look because I know I am not going to buy it right then and there.

  RE LE stuff {MAC again} really red is red is red.  Oh sure one is matte and another is a gloss and this one leans pink and that one leans orange but honestly if you like a certain shade odds are you have a  half dozen of them already.  The odds of anybody being able to look at your lipstick or nail polish and say oh is that this years hot color instead of last years hot color is slim.  I went to the NARS counter in Nordstroms last year and I was wearing Revlon Cherries in the Snow mani/lips and the guy was trying to figure out which new color I was wearing {I think his first guess was Luxemburg which btw is a nice pinky red that with my natural lip pigment does look like CitS}  CitS has been around since the 50's.  I tend to almost always wear pink reds or chinese lacquer box reds for the husband so honestly they all look very similar.  Yes they look slightly different on my arm but on my lips nope.  

  I hope some of this is a help to you


----------



## katred (Feb 8, 2014)

OK, for some reason your quote isn't showing, Naynadine, but I can't see who's a moderator either. Weirdness.


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 8, 2014)

PS I know I said I have hundreds of ____ and it is true but I also have stuff that is a decade or more old so it is not like I bought it all at once!!!  I just don't discard stuff o.0


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not apart of lowbuy, but I thought I would stop by and give you ladies a high five!   I know first hand on how hard it can be to say no! You ladies all sound like you're doing so well, I've seen your restraine in other threads! Good work ladies! Remember materials are disposable! Surround your selfs with love it will never leave!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 8, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> I am not planning on buying anything this month, unless UD had their F&F sale (for staples, if anything).


  I don't think their next F&F is until May? (IIRC, that's when it was last year.)  





katred said:


> OK, for some reason your quote isn't showing, Naynadine, but I can't see who's a moderator either. Weirdness.


  I'll PM you. There _is_ some weirdness going on.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 8, 2014)

singer82 said:


> to the ladies having friend problems... I have def had my share of bad friends. But realized I don't need their negativity in my life. Realize you are better than that and surround yourself with positive people. *I've actually don't talk to my friends much anymore. Don't really have any close girlfriends anymore. I love my guy friends, but it's good to have close girlfriends. Feels pretty lonely. That's why I love it so much here.* So thank you all for being so great.








 Same here. I seem to get along better with guy friends too, but I really miss having a really close girlfriend who has the same interests, likes the same things, etc. like it used to have when I was younger. Building close friendships as an adult seems much more difficult.


  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *shellygrrl* 




I don't think their next F&F is until May? (IIRC, that's when it was last year.)
I'll PM you. There _is_ some weirdness going on.

  Can I get a PM too?


----------



## Kaori (Feb 8, 2014)

@elkaknit: Nicely said! So many colors can look different on arm swatch but so very similar once applied on! On your number of perfumes I was like:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD they sure last forever!
  I think many people don't return to mac online because they don't keep the receipts for so long and you need one to return things(but it indeed looks that you can return anytime if you have invoice ). And it says:
  "Please note: Only products purchased on maccosmetics.com shipped to US addresses may be returned for refund or exchange. Products purchased at MACCosmetics.com are not accepted for return at M·A·C Retail Stores or department store locations."
  So non-US and store-purchases are out of luck 
  But Nordstrom seems to have also very lenient return policy.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 8, 2014)

I appreciate stores that allow for the return of products purchased online.  That is a huge factor in most of my online purchases, and why I jumped head first into buying three of new Hourglass blushes.  Too bad they didn't work for me, but it was great that I could return them to a Sephora store in exchange for products that'll get used more.


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 8, 2014)

Kaori said:


> @elkaknit: Nicely said! So many colors can look different on arm swatch but so very similar once applied on! On your number of perfumes I was like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will mention that the last time I returned something it was over a year old and I definitely did not have the receipt.  What I did was print the receipt from the Order Status page.  That is what the CS rep told me to do.  I threw them in with a new purchase that I was also returning.  I asked her because I was already shipping something back and asked what if I want to return something without the invoice. 

  Nordstroms is incredibly lenient.  As  I mentioned earlier I returned 4 items today and the sad thing is that once she did that she put it on a card # I didn't recognize.  Well in the past year I have had my cc #'s changed at least twice but definitely 3 times have had new cards {the third time they sent same card # but different expiry date/security code because of a security breach not because it had expired}  We had a major security breach that went on for 6 months via my down the street grocery store {a local chain} then Neiman Marcus recently and I think I had unauthorized charges on one.  They went ahead and put it on a card I had on hand.  I was telling my husband that was almost too lenient for me.  I mean I could theoretically buy something second hand or steal it from somebody and claim my card was lost and number changed so to please credit this one o.0  I am glad they did it and it did help that I knew where each item was purchased ... one from Seattle and the other 3 at the store I was in... but seriously that kinda gave me pause.  Not at the time but like an hour later I was huh what if....

  lol on perfumes.  I wear stuff from an Indie company called BPAL.  I have, according to my records,  290 5 ml bottles and 563 1 ml samples.  Most of the samples were freebies.  I also decanted them for a year so many of those are partial bottles.  I can go through a sample in a couple of days if it is a faint scent.  Having reached adulthood in the 80's I kinda like the big perfumes that precede me into a room.  Like the shoulder pads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Boucheron, Opium, Youth Dew, Oscar, etc... heavy assed stuff back in the day.  Of course most of the bottles I purchased for myself are florientals because that is what I like and they do tend to wear close to the skin being oils.  Anyway I am trying to cut back on them.  I do trade and sell from my perfumes quite often and send out samples for free.  In fact today I just sent a gal a 5 ml bottle of a LE from hmmm 8 yrs ago gratis and another gal 4 samples along with a bottle I am trading for something else.  I regularly gift my friends perfume if they comment favorably on something I am wearing.  Even really old LE stuff that is hard to find.  I think I have way more fun with my perfumes than I do with cosmetics.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 8, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I will mention that the last time I returned something it was over a year old and I definitely did not have the receipt.  What I did was print the receipt from the Order Status page.  That is what the CS rep told me to do.  I threw them in with a new purchase that I was also returning.  I asked her because I was already shipping something back and asked what if I want to return something without the invoice.
> 
> Nordstroms is incredibly lenient.  As  I mentioned earlier I returned 4 items today and the sad thing is that once she did that she put it on a card # I didn't recognize.  Well in the past year I have had my cc #'s changed at least twice but definitely 3 times have had new cards {the third time they sent same card # but different expiry date/security code because of a security breach not because it had expired}  We had a major security breach that went on for 6 months via my down the street grocery store {a local chain} then Neiman Marcus recently and I think I had unauthorized charges on one.  They went ahead and put it on a card I had on hand.  I was telling my husband that was almost too lenient for me.  I mean I could theoretically buy something second hand or steal it from somebody and claim my card was lost and number changed so to please credit this one o.0  I am glad they did it and it did help that I knew where each item was purchased ... one from Seattle and the other 3 at the store I was in... but seriously that kinda gave me pause.  Not at the time but like an hour later I was huh what if....
> 
> ...


That's cool to know MAC accepts printed invoice  I know some companies don't like it. Though amazon doesn't even bother sending me invoice with my order half the time nowadays, so I guess they expect me printing it <.<;
  Wow, yeah, that's definitely even more lenient than Sephora o.o I heard some people were misusing the policy like that so they started tracking the IDs and cutting off anybody who overuses the policy  But I would think they would instead give you store credit if you don't have receipt.
  Oh, such small bottles xD I imagined 500 huge bottles! lol And that's nice how you keep gifting them, then you will never get bored with them =)


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 8, 2014)

katred said:


> I envy you being close to the Burberry counter, but I'm trying to learn to ignore anything from them, since they are so poorly distributed in Canada. No international retailers will ship to those areas outside where they have a counter, so I figure I'm better off walking away. I'm starting to take that attitude towards a lot of brands. If they're well-distributed in the US but have shown no interest in Canada, why should I bother? Tom Ford is one of those brands as well. We have a limited counter here in Montreal, but they truly don't seem interested in building any sort of fan base here. With so many other brands around, I don't know why I should bother with those who don't want my money...   OK, for some reason your quote isn't showing, Naynadine, but I can't see who's a moderator either. Weirdness.


  I don't think you're missing much with Burberry, honestly. There is a lot of hype from the beauty bloggers, but I don't know why. I was really disappointed. The eye shadows didn't show up much if they were light (and I'm quite pale!), and the darker ones were kind of sludgy shades. Believe me, I was quite the spendthrift in the past year, and I went back a couple times to be sure and just couldn't bring myself to buy anything except one blush the whole year. It was nice, but not any better than Nars, for example, and Nars has MUCH more imaginative colours. Burberry colours really look like they were thought up by people who make raincoats!  And as for Tom Ford, like I said, I won't even go there! At those prices, people would be better off investing in some good jewellery instead. How good could any makeup be, really?


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> And as for Tom Ford, like I said, I won't even go there! At those prices, people would be better off investing in some good jewellery instead. How good could any makeup be, really?


I checked Tom Ford prices and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







More expensive that Chanel or Dior? Who do they think they are? lol Then I checked upon the guy and sure enough he knows what's he doing, I mean he managed to make Gucci an 'IN' company, same with YSL, he knows how to sell overpriced goods really well, it's all about style =) But awesome marketing doesn't mean the products are any better than the rest  All he did is great design, but the products itself are nothing better than what you can find for less $$ (was able to find some ingredients, so cheap cheap cheap! Eyeshadows and blush contain only talc, no mica, I mean even Dior contain some mica... And main oils in his lipstick are castor and lanolin, I mean for that price at least use argan oil or something expensive, because MAC has similar ingredients for fraction of the price) ;P
  "The partnership will allow Ford to take advantage of Estee Lauder's expertise in the fragrance business, with its high costs and distinct idiosyncrasies. Estee Lauder will benefit from Ford's cachet, fame and provocative marketing sensibility."
  "I am thrilled with the consumer response to this collection," said Tom Ford. "With these fragrance and makeup products, I've taken Estee Lauder's existing vocabulary and tried to reduce it to its purest, most iconic form, making it fresh, modern and contemporary. My goal was to take Estee Lauder's glamour, history, quality and spirit, and create a collection for today."


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 9, 2014)

Speaking of Tom Ford how can anyone pay $49 for a lipstick is a mystery to me lol. Seriously that's like 3 MAC lipsticks!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Speaking of Tom Ford how can anyone pay $49 for a lipstick is a mystery to me lol. Seriously that's like 3 MAC lipsticks!


Some people have too much money lol And/or want to have what most people wouldn't buy, makes one feel special  Often it's a question of prestige, what brands you buy, for example what colleagues have or competing with neighbours who has better car etc


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 9, 2014)

If you think Tom Ford is expensive look up the prices for Serge Lutens makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (I almost placed an order, because you get 2 parfum minis with your order ATM, but the cheapest thing is a nail polish for 45€. Luckily I came to my senses.)


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> If you think Tom Ford is expensive look up the prices for Serge Lutens makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha wow, 65$ for nail polish and they have ONLY 2 colors? lol And 75$ for lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And their design looks so boring, at least Tom Ford beats them in that aspect if not prices lol Good job on coming to your senses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have to say though that companies can charge whatever they want for fragrances and I wont complain(much), after all fragrances are special and last long time and when you finally find THE ONE, it's like a match made in heaven and worth it.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 9, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I'm not apart of lowbuy, but I thought I would stop by and give you ladies a high five!   I know first hand on how hard it can be to say no! You ladies all sound like you're doing so well, I've seen your restraine in other threads! Good work ladies! Remember materials are disposable! Surround your selfs with love it will never leave!


 Awwww you're so sweet to stop in and say hello!! We really love the support... You ROCK! And if you ever need a little makeup time out.... You know where to find us!!


----------



## singer82 (Feb 9, 2014)

I almost feel like 3 is not enough. But you are right, If I try and just pass on everything I'll end up scrapping the low buy. A lot of the times I am pretty good at not getting a crap ton from each collection. (except extra demension stuff lol)  But would just buy the things that I liked instead of being more selective.  The suggestion about the lippies is genius! That way I'm giving all my lippies some love.  Thanks so much for your thoughts!  


veronikawithak said:


> Are you reconsidering because you find 3 isn't a challenging enough goal for you? Or is it too challenging? I think it's best to find a goal that will push you a little bit but not frustrate you so much that you end up scrapping the whole thing. I know that's pretty vague.. lol. But goals are really personal. I made a more strict goal but built in a few loopholes so that I'd be able to be flexible (birthday $, points for meeting other goals like weight loss, purchasing items once I've used some of the same category up, etc.). The main thing is examining your stash and buying habits and working toward a more healthy relationship with cosmetics. Makeup should be something you enjoy, not something you stress or get upset over! Same goes for goals.. make sure you pick a goal that you can be reasonably happy working with!  I'm rotating through my stash for 2-3 weeks and then concentrating on using up a few specific items for 1-2 weeks. I think that's a good balance for me, since it lets me experiment and be creative but it also hopefully will let me finish some products this year! If you try to use all 6 at once you'll have more variety, but concentrating on one at a time (while mixing in others on the days you get bored) will let you use up one faster. Maybe that would motivate you to use the rest? Just some ideas, hope that helps! Maybe you could try a no-buy on lippies until Playland and reward yourself with just that one gold lippie? I don't know how many you got with Melt but I think he'd be much more understanding if you got just 1 after a couple months of not buying any. It would show that you understand his concerns and are really trying to cut back. It would also prevent you relapsing after going "cold turkey." Or you could try to sell some of the ones you're not wearing? Stay strong! Obviously in the end your relationship is much more important than any lipstick. I hope you work things out! :support:


  Good to know you are doing the 3 item per collection as well. I think I'll stick with that. And for exactly the reasons you are. Don't want to have to miss out on collections. Think it will do more harm then good.  I have a pile of products that I've never used cause I just never returned them. It always bums me out. Cause it's just a waste. But the only thing to really do is empty them and  b2m. I just don't get out to the stores that often. And your right, I should just use what I love instead of wallowing in what I don't/can't use. Thanks for your help! :hug: 





PixieDancer said:


> I agree on the lippie no buy until Playland and then buy just that one you have your eye on. By then, he will have forgotten this haul I'm sure. And he will be proud you're just grabbing 1! Be very careful w the feast or famine approach. It's those peaks and valleys that keep you from reaching your goals. In the meantime, maybe separate your Melt haul and only  use 2 each month until Playland. That way, you will sort of satisfy your need for something "new" without spending more money. And you'll have something to look forward to each month adding "new" lippies to your stash.  Just a thought... Good Luck girl! You already got some good advice... But I'll add that I am doing the 3 item thing. I'm hoping there may be some collections I can do less. But I know I like to partake in all the collections. So I know cold turkey would throw me off my goals. This lets me really fine tune my buys from each collection to things I'll really love. And I've had to pass on some stuff I wanted! But I had to really evaluate my purchase. Do I want x more than x?! It's more about retraining my brain for me. And hoping it gets easier as time goes on. Not having all the things all the time. But forcing myself to be selective! I do monthly makeup bags & rotate the products. I also have a separate little box on my counter that has things I need to use up. That way they are easily accessible. I peak in there to see if there is something that would suit my look before going into the bag. I don't force myself to use them, because makeup should be FUN! But I want that awareness that I need to make them a priority. And another thing, it's ok to let things go you're not loving anymore. Our tastes change. We like something, then we like something else... We can't always be that fickle in life, but we sure can w makeup!!! It's JUST makeup! If you're not feeling it, let it go. Who cares. Use stuff you love!!! You've said two key things "I need to stop"  and "I didn't make any concrete rules or guideline." That means you realize you need to cut back but you don't believe in yourself enough to set a limit for yourself. You can do anything you set your mind to! Anything! The power of your mind over your impulses is alarming! You just aren't exercising that part of your brain. You're giving into every little "I want" thought... Then you're beating yourself up about it. There's no way you can feel good about how to achieve under those circumstances. You are setting yourself up for failure. I would recommend everything we have already talked about on here... inventory your stash, keep a tally of purchases, try to set a realistic goal, unsubscribe from emails... all of that. But most importantly... Just believe in yourself! That you CAN create a better game plan moving forward. That makeup doesn't equal happiness.  I would recommend letting yourself get no more than 4 things in Vancouver. Use the time before to create a concrete list. Research what they have at that store that isn't easily accessible for you. Call and inquire about their inventory. Do whatever you have to do to pick just 4 (or whatever number you choose... It's not my goal, it's yours) items. Then go in the store and buy only those things. You can look around and see all the pretty things. But stick to your list. No matter what! This is more of a test for you than anything. A chance to set a goal, and accomplish it, and leave feeling like you have succeeded and not failed. It isn't even about the actual makeup. It's about realizing you can trust and believe in yourself to do it! THEN if you keep it up... It will get easier and easier. We want you to be a happy girl loving your makeup. Not a defeated person under veils of debt and shame. You are powerful and can do ANYTHING! Just go do it! And make yourself proud of the goal you reached!!  Sorry for the tough love pep talk... I just know you want better for yourself and I believe you can do it! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad to see that most of you have done well on your  Low Buy goals, and that some of us  are reassessing our  goals to suit our  needs.  My low buy is going well I had makeup in carts at least 5 different stores and empty all the carts this weekend. Trying to stick to a no buy this month and trying to finish several products before I purchase anything else.  Still doing the rotating make up bag and pulling a random item out my storage bin every other day

  A detailed list is always an aid for not shopping too much as well trying to keep an inventory of what you already own. I found quite a few items in the storage bins this weekend which I had forgotten about and this prompted me to stick to my no buy this month.  Make saving goals , and always save towards something, I think the abstract of saving for a rainy day doesn't always seem real but if you save for a trip, a coveted item that you always wanted but couldn't afford, extra savings for the kids college fund or simply a little stash to have in case in the future you want something a little out of you price range.

  As for why buy a Tom Ford when you could get three MAC's for the same price it's about preference but that discounts the fact the same amount of money is being spent just on more lipstick,and this is  why some of us are on this journey in this thread. Chanel boy is one of my most favorite lipsticks and it is one that a travel with constantly. Yes it is pricey but I get my money's worth , so if Tom Ford has my perfect pink lipstick wouldn't be more prudent to buy that lipstick , pricey as it may be, rather  than be on that constant struggle to find a color similar from a less expensive brand that I won't use as much. Don't get me wrong I love my bargains as well , my current favorite purplish pink is from the Maybelline color vivids which I adore. 

  In the end makeup should be fun not stressful and it shouldn't  have any of us maxing out credit cards just to get the latest LE item.


----------



## IHughes (Feb 9, 2014)

I feel very proud because yesterday I went to the MAC stand with my 6 packages for Back2Mac and I only got the lippie in exchange for the empties.  I wanted to try the huggables but they were a sold out except for Cherry Glaze. The girl at the stand tried it on me and I liked it but about 15 minutes later it had bled SOOO horrifically on me!! I'm happy that I didn't get it on the spot as I might have in the past and now I know I saved on that!!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Calla88* 

 

  As for why buy a Tom Ford when you could get three MAC's for the same price it's about preference but that discounts the fact the same amount of money is being spent just on more lipstick,and this is  why some of us are on this journey in this thread. Chanel boy is one of my most favorite lipsticks and it is one that a travel with constantly. Yes it is pricey but I get my money's worth , so if Tom Ford has my perfect pink lipstick wouldn't be more prudent to buy that lipstick , pricey as it may be, rather  than be on that constant struggle to find a color similar from a less expensive brand that I won't use as much. Don't get me wrong I love my bargains as well , my current favorite purplish pink is from the Maybelline color vivids which I adore. 

  In the end makeup should be fun not stressful and it shouldn't  have any of us maxing out credit cards just to get the latest LE item.



  I have to agree. And honestly, the higher end lipsticks I have like Armani and Chanel are so much better quality than MAC that I almost don't use my MAC lipsticks anymore. For me, I'd rather use a higher quality product and not have to worry about lipstick settling in lip lines or bleeding. Plus, my quantity-over-quality approach is what led me to have maybe 60 MAC lipsticks, which is a habit that gets out of hand rather quickly. I haven't tried any Tom Ford lipsticks, but I have one of their eyeshadow trios from Fall, and it is simply amazing. Despite the high price, I would happily buy a lipstick in the future if it had the unique shade I was looking for.


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

I am a non denominational splurger.. if it makes me look and feel great I cough it up.  

  I have and love TF -- as well as Chanel, and have not ever regretted spending the money for them.. whereas with some MAC, I have spent a 1/3+ and it's still represents money not spent wisely.  I get more use from the HE lines sometimes.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am a non denominational splurger.. if it makes me look and feel great I cough it up.
> 
> I have and love TF -- as well as Chanel, and have not ever regretted spending the money for them.. whereas with some MAC, I have spent a 1/3+ and it's still represents money not spent wisely.  I get more use from the HE lines sometimes.


Agreed. I've only ever bought one item from Chanel - Boy lipstick - but it is my baby.. If I forget it when we're headed out, I run back saying "I forgot Chanel!!" It's my date night/interview/just feel like classing it up lipstick. The formula is much better than any of my MAC ones. My only complaint is that the smell is a touch too fragrant for me personally. I also tried on some of their blushes and they didn't seem to have much pigmentation at all.. I did try on the lightest shades though and maybe they're meant to be more subtle? I also tried their Vitalumiere Aqua at the counter and hated it..Glad I dodged the YouTube hype on that one! I did fall for it with YSL lippies and the one I bought I ended up tossing because I hated that too.. lol. At least now I know to never buy anything that everyone raves about on YouTube. It's hit or miss for me with HE products, but I think that goes the same for everything.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

Today's look: Dollymix, MUFE 19L eyeliner, Paradisco eyeshadow, Plumful lipstick.  

  I really needed to bust out my MAC blush palette! I have: Blushbaby, Tenderling, Pink Swoon, Peachykeen, Melba, Dollymix. I love all of these blushes but I tend to reach for my singles since they were on top. My goal is to use all of them this week!

  I also am terrible at using my eyeshadows.. I tend to wear color mostly on cheeks and lips I guess. But I've used 9/27 of them this month and I'd also like to use all of them at least once!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am a non denominational splurger.. if it makes me look and feel great I cough it up.    I have and love TF -- as well as Chanel, and have not ever regretted spending the money for them.. whereas with some MAC, I have spent a 1/3+ and it's still represents money not spent wisely.  I get more use from the HE lines sometimes.


  That's fine, but if someone is trying to get their spending under control, I don't think it's a good time to start getting into a Tom Ford price point. That can certainly wait until credit card debts are paid off, especially if one already has been buying a lot of makeup, most of which is probably perfectly nice, too. Certainly, if you only buy a couple of items in a year, a $50 lipstick  is affordable in the grand scheme of things, but NOT a good idea for people who are struggling with reigning in impulse purchases. They won't be buying one Tom Ford instead of 3 Mac; they will be buying Tom Ford on top of too much Mac ( or whatever).   It is too easy to use quality to rationalize buying something you can't afford. If I buy this one TF blush, it's such good quality that I won't buy anymore blush for the rest of the year. No. It won't happen.   Most Specktra people who love makeup are going to want to have some variety and buying two super-HE things a year just is not going to cut it.  I'm not criticizing you, YourGreyness, because I know you are not on a low-buy and seem to have a good handle on finances, but it's important for people struggling with the low-buy to know themselves and really get control of the spending. I won't read TF reviews because I don't want to want anything that expensive, and I don't crave what I don't have any information about. If I have an extra $50 (who knows what it will cost in Canada)  to spend, it would be better used on a hobby or activity that I care about. I could spend $50 on an expensive watercolour brush, and I could use it for the rest of my life. A TF lipstick, not so much.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I'm not criticizing you, YourGreyness, because I know you are not on a low-buy and seem to have a good handle on finances, but it's important for people struggling with the low-buy to know themselves and really get control of the spending. I won't read TF reviews because I don't want to want anything that expensive, and I don't crave what I don't have any information about. If I have an extra $50 (who knows what it will cost in Canada) to spend, it would be better used on a hobby or activity that I care about. I could spend $50 on an expensive watercolour brush, and I could use it for the rest of my life. A TF lipstick, not so much.


  That's a good point. For me, the only way to avoid buying makeup entirely is to stay away from beauty blogs, LE threads, and Nordstrom and Sephora. It's all about knowing yourself, your limits, and your goals.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I'm not criticizing you, YourGreyness, because I know you are not on a low-buy and seem to have a good handle on finances, but it's important for people struggling with the low-buy to know themselves and really get control of the spending. I won't read TF reviews because I don't want to want anything that expensive, and I don't crave what I don't have any information about. If I have an extra $50 (who knows what it will cost in Canada) to spend, it would be better used on a hobby or activity that I care about. I could spend $50 on an expensive watercolour brush, and I could use it for the rest of my life. A TF lipstick, not so much.


  I think it depends more on personal situations.. If you take 1 quality blush that you would use all the time vs 2 that you wouldn't use very much, I think it's worth it to splurge. Especially since a lot of us buy drugstore products to try and satisfy the need of a HE item we've been wanting and then just buy the HE one anyway while the dupes we tried instead just sit there.. Of course it doesn't make sense to buy the 1 HE and then the 2 others on top of that.. And definitely if your finances are not in a good place, you probably shouldn't be buying many products at all.. There's obviously way bigger issues at play there that need to be addressed using an outlet other than makeup and perhaps professional help if it's at that point. But I think all that @HerGreyness was getting at is that it's better to have a smaller, well-edited stash for the same price as a cluttered mess of things you only half-like.


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 9, 2014)

Reading through the pages, and I am very glad to see I am in good company.
  I know I spend too much money on makeup and fragrances...and have too much that is not getting worn or loved.


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I'm not criticizing you, YourGreyness, because I know you are not on a low-buy and seem to have a good handle on finances, but it's important for people struggling with the low-buy to know themselves and really get control of the spending. I won't read TF reviews because I don't want to want anything that expensive, and I don't crave what I don't have any information about. If I have an extra $50 (who knows what it will cost in Canada) to spend, it would be better used on a hobby or activity that I care about. I could spend $50 on an expensive watercolour brush, and I could use it for the rest of my life. A TF lipstick, not so much.


  Rainbunny, thank you for your observations.  They are appreciated.  And primarily I got into this thread because of ladies like you who do not yet have a handle on finances or have spent too much on makeup in the past.

  I grew up in a time when makeup was a wonderful treat and not a must have ... every three months.  I hold double degrees in finance and marketing -- so I have learned a lot during my life and the course of my work which has been for a large part in the beauty industry. 

  I agree about rationalization.. but then the flip side is that a person who is emotionally in trouble, or financially in trouble, will jump and buy either a MAC, or a DS product more than 2x a year.  And it all adds up.  One must learn to count the pennies, and then ease into the dollars.  And control of self comes from within.

  I am openly stating that I have bought many TF lipsticks, and will continue to do so.  But at this point in my life, my finances can handle it.  My weakness is not in my finances but in my emotional feelings and attachments to an "item" which fills the gaps in my heart or soul.  

  And, I think many in the low buy threads are dealing with similar problems.  

  best of luck to you,


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

Actually, if one does a deep review of the habits of women, one blush might be all that we need for every 18 months or so... One lipstick a year.  3 tubes of mascara. 1 Bottle of foundation if we chose to use it, one powder per annum.


  again, we get into the conundrum of needs - what do we need?  very little in cosmetics.  What do we want and why do we want it?... that is the critical difference.

  it's not the price of an item -- it can be pennies or hundreds -- it's what motivates our spending patterns which must be controlled.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 9, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think it depends more on personal situations.. If you take 1 quality blush that you would use all the time vs 2 that you wouldn't use very much, I think it's worth it to splurge. Especially since a lot of us buy drugstore products to try and satisfy the need of a HE item we've been wanting and then just buy the HE one anyway while the dupes we tried instead just sit there.. Of course it doesn't make sense to buy the 1 HE and then the 2 others on top of that.. And definitely if your finances are not in a good place, you probably shouldn't be buying many products at all.. There's obviously way bigger issues at play there that need to be addressed using an outlet other than makeup and perhaps professional help if it's at that point. But I think all that @HerGreyness  was getting at is that it's better to have a smaller, well-edited stash for the same price as a cluttered mess of things you only half-like.


  Yes, I wasn't trying to attack HerGreyness and I understand her point. I am just saying that it's not a good idea to get into such HE stuff now if you're on a low-buy, which is where TF came up in the first place. Someone wanted help to stay away from TF, and had out of control CC debt. I am worried about inadvertent enabling based on arguments about quality because it's very easy to justify a splurge then. If one already has a small, well-edited stash and no financial problems, fine.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Yes, I wasn't trying to attack HerGreyness and I understand her point. I am just saying that it's not a good idea to get into such HE stuff now if you're on a low-buy, which is where TF came up in the first place. Someone wanted help to stay away from TF, and had out of control CC debt. I am worried about inadvertent enabling based on arguments about quality because it's very easy to justify a splurge then. If one already has a small, well-edited stash and no financial problems, fine.


  Agreed. My only point is that on the flip side it's also easy to justify multiple low-end purchases by saying "well, it's only 1/3 of the price of this HE item I wanted." Then those 3 low-end items you got for the same price just sit there because the quality wasn't there.. It's so important to remember to take an honest look at your personal situation and your goals before listening to any advice you receive from anyone else.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Actually, if one does a deep review of the habits of women, one blush might be all that we need for every 18 months or so... One lipstick a year.  3 tubes of mascara. 1 Bottle of foundation if we chose to use it, one powder per annum.   again, we get into the conundrum of needs - what do we need?  very little in cosmetics.  What do we want and why do we want it?... that is the critical difference.  it's not the price of an item -- it can be pennies or hundreds -- it's what motivates our spending patterns which must be controlled.


  I appreciate your comments as well, and you are absolutely correct about the emotional motivations underpinning spending habits. Apologies that my comments are a bit disjointed--I am writing a comment while others are coming in that I haven't yet read. I only wanted to point out the quality justification trap, but obviously, that rationale can be used for a variety of price points as well.  For myself, when I add up the cost, there are just other things that I would rather be spending that much money on instead, which is why I'm trying to be more conscious of my habits.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just thought I would swing by and confess to purchasing a Burberry lip cover. 02 Cameo. It is a great color, I have nothing like it, and burberry has one of my top three favorite lipstick formulas. I've also been staring at it for a couple of months now and decided I really do want it.   To end on a positive note - holding off on purchases has helped me pass on Chanel's spring collection, the narsissist palette, and a foundation. So all in all not a total fail. I'm improving, I promise.


----------



## singer82 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm hoping I can keep the momentum going. I only bought two lippies from FoF even though I want more I restrained myself. Playland is another story lol. I mean, I have my bright mattes, but its the Amplified finish I'm wanting them for. Is that a good enough reason to want them?  I feel they will be much more wearable than mattes. Even after exfoliating and PnP I still I have to constantly check to see if its still looking right. It can get annoying sometimes.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

singer82 said:


> I'm hoping I can keep the momentum going. I only bought two lippies from FoF even though I want more I restrained myself. Playland is another story lol. I mean, I have my bright mattes, but its the Amplified finish I'm wanting them for. Is that a good enough reason to want them? I feel they will be much more wearable than mattes. Even after exfoliating and PnP I still I have to constantly check to see if its still looking right. It can get annoying sometimes.









 Thumbs up for restraint!! I only bought 1 from FoF even though I originally wanted like 4. I'm very glad that I didn't though.. I tried the other 3 on in store after and they weren't cute on me at all. Maybe try using up/swapping some of your ones in other formulas that you think will be similar colors to the Amps? That way you will make room in your stash and they won't be neglected once you get new things that you like.

  I'll be fine for the next few months but I have a feeling after that will be tough for me. I'm going to try to focus on exercising and eating healthier to get that "beauty from the inside out" thing going on.. rather than attempting to cover up my poor lifestyle choices with makeup lol.


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 9, 2014)

I mentioned the whole Tom Ford situation, A) I can afford to splurge on a Tom Ford lipstick without breaking the bank and I have a couple and B) people are in the low buy thread for different reasons. My reason has little to do with finances more to do with excessive amount of makeup that I possibly can't use up before it expires or in my lifetime. I'm on a quality over quantity journey and I want products that give me bang for my buck.  So I don't think anyone was encouraging anyone to go outside the budget and buy more expensive makeup but pointing out that collecting makeup just because it's cheaper doesn't crib the urge to over spend.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> And as for Tom Ford, like I said, I won't even go there! At those prices, people would be better off investing in some good jewellery instead. How good could any makeup be, really?


  lol that's so true, before my low- buy commitment i was with my mom in a department store and she wanted to get me a gift for christmas, so i went to the Burberry counter, stayed there for an hour, swatched EVERYTHING and i honestly couldn't  find anything i wanted. I don't get the hype either. Everything looked so boring.
  I must admit though that i would like to get a TF blush, but yes the prices are insane and i have spend already too much on makeup to splurge on something that expensive. Maybe if i only owned 2 blushes and i knew that i would finish them eventually, otherwise having it on rotation with my other 45678 blushes to me makes no sense.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I mentioned the whole Tom Ford situation, A) I can afford to splurge on a Tom Ford lipstick without breaking the bank and I have a couple and B) people are in the low buy thread for different reasons. My reason has little to do with finances more to do with excessive amount of makeup that I possibly can't use up before it expires or in my lifetime. I'm on a quality over quantity journey and I want products that give me bang for my buck.  So I don't think anyone was encouraging anyone to go outside the budget and buy more expensive makeup but pointing out that collecting makeup just because it's cheaper doesn't crib the urge to over spend.


  I'm on the same journey.. My problem was purchasing something based on hype, using it once or twice, and then moving onto the next. My personal reason for joining was to get more use out of the products I do have and love, ditch the ones I realize didn't work for me, and hopefully get to a point where I eventually use one item up completely before buying new. To do that I need to buy way more selectively and this thread has already been my lifeline this year!! Everything I've purchased has become a regularly used and well loved product. In that way, I feel like I've already won.

  I love that we can all come together for different reasons but still be encouraging and supportive of each other.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 9, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> lol that's so true, before my low- buy commitment i was with my mom in a department store and she wanted to get me a gift for christmas, so i went to the Burberry counter, stayed there for an hour, swatched EVERYTHING and i honestly couldn't  find anything i wanted. I don't get the hype either. Everything looked so boring. I must admit though that i would like to get a TF blush, but yes the prices are insane and i have spend already too much on makeup to splurge on something that expensive. Maybe if i only owned 2 blushes and i knew that i would finish them eventually, otherwise having it on rotation with my other 45678 blushes to me makes no sense.





ma146rina said:


> lol that's so true, before my low- buy commitment i was with my mom in a department store and she wanted to get me a gift for christmas, so i went to the Burberry counter, stayed there for an hour, swatched EVERYTHING and i honestly couldn't  find anything i wanted. I don't get the hype either. Everything looked so boring. I must admit though that i would like to get a TF blush, but yes the prices are insane and i have spend already too much on makeup to splurge on something that expensive. Maybe if i only owned 2 blushes and i knew that i would finish them eventually, otherwise having it on rotation with my other 45678 blushes to me makes no sense.


  Yes, you made my point about TF much better than I did. If you already have a lot and want to cut back, to me it doesn't make sense to start in with super HE now. It's unlikely that we have too much stuff because so much of it ended up being unwearable/poor quality, so I suspect the quality argument is a rationalization to justify an impulse buy. Not in every case, of course, but often enough that we should be wary of our own thought processes. If one has a small amount of makeup and is dissatisfied with their results after making a good faith attempt to use the products they already have, then, sure, maybe quality is a issue.   I suspect Pixie's strategy of setting a reasonable limit on the number of items will be the most successful because it allows for the desire to buy something every once in a while but still contains the overall costs. It's more sustainable in the long run. I just think it's pretty unlikely that someone will buy a perfect, super-expensive product and cut out most other purchases for an extended period of time. It's not impossible, but it's not likely.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I suspect Pixie's strategy of setting a reasonable limit on the number of items will be the most successful because it allows for the desire to buy something every once in a while but still contains the overall costs. It's more sustainable in the long run. I just think it's pretty unlikely that someone will buy a perfect, super-expensive product and cut out most other purchases for an extended period of time. It's not impossible, but it's not likely.


I agree 
  Quality over quantity for sure but not if it makes you spend even more just because you just love shopping. I think setting firm $$ budget may be then better than setting item limit.
  But I still wouldn't go to TF or Serge Lutens price point when I can get same quality from Chanel, Armani, Dior, Estee Lauder, you name it. From marketing point of view the only reason they put such high prices is to make them 'look' better than the rest, more luxurious, etc. and not because the quality is better~ And I really dislike this marketing style, so for me it's out of question...


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I suspect Pixie's strategy of setting a reasonable limit on the number of items will be the most successful because it allows for the desire to buy something every once in a while but still contains the overall costs. It's more sustainable in the long run.* I just think it's pre**tty unlikely that someone will buy a perfect, super-expensive product and cut out most other purchases for an extended period of time*. It's not impossible, but it's not likely.


  Exactly! definitely not a makeup addict


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 9, 2014)

And I'd be worried about developing a price point tolerance. Once you buy a $50 lipstick, it gets easier the next time . . .


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I suspect Pixie's strategy of setting a reasonable limit on the number of items will be the most successful because it allows for the desire to buy something every once in a while but still contains the overall costs. It's more sustainable in the long run. I just think it's pretty unlikely that someone will buy a perfect, super-expensive product and cut out most other purchases for an extended period of time. It's not impossible, but it's not likely.


  I don't know.. Since buying the HG highlighters and blush I am way more selective about similar products. I've already passed on PT which I really wanted at one point, and I've been unimpressed with a lot of other products since then. I no longer feel the need to "try out" different items to see what works for me because I really like the effect I can create with the items I already have. That strategy seems to have worked for me just fine, and I haven't been buying a bunch of other HE products either. I think the item limit is a great strategy too.

  Of course it's different for everyone though! If someone isn't in the mindset where they can be satisfied with one quality item for a certain period of time, then maybe it makes more sense to spread out a few lower quality items. For me that just wouldn't work at all! I'd continue to crave the rush of purchasing often, and I'd still want that HE item. I'd much rather invest in a select few items that I've really thought about and go "cold turkey" for the rest of the time, in order to take a break from that shopping craving. That's just what works for me. I agree that we should be aware of our own thought processes and I'm glad what you're doing is working for you too!


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

oh yes, quality over quantity. But in reality, I mean our reality of immediate gratification and entitlement, do we think we "need" to treat ourselves or be treated by others to products which are considered luxury.. sometimes yes. So we come here and read about all the latest MAC products, Chanel, Dior -- we all have access to the internet and see some girls who cannot even enunciate certain words are You tube "gurus" who can do their makeup and do it beautifully. And we get hooked.

  it's now part of our culture.  That is why the level of CC indebtedness is now astronomical.  That is why the housing market crashed and houses were just abandoned.

  We don't know how to save  and that's a sad comment on our society in general.  We want it all - and we want it now.  The middle class is still hurting from the financial mess we ourselves created.  Turns out that "greed" was not good.  So, essentially, some ladies should only be able to afford 1 TF lipstick a year if that is their wish, or 3-4 WnW or Revlong lippies a year.  It's personal choice.

  but I am glad to see that some are coming to terms with reality.


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> And I'd be worried about developing a price point tolerance. Once you buy a $50 lipstick, it gets easier the next time . . .


  Lol.. no it doesn't.  I can buy a TF lipstick, and a Sally Hansen nail polish in a heartbeat.  I don't feel entitled to any of it really.  There is no such thing as price point tolerance - it's just supply and demand.  But, if a person has been allowed easy access to credit and thinks it's her entitlement then she can easily (mentally) build a price point tolerance. It's all in self control.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 oh yes, quality over quantity. But in reality, I mean our reality of immediate gratification and entitlement, do we think we "need" to treat ourselves or be treated by others to products which are considered luxury.. sometimes yes. So we come here and read about all the latest MAC products, Chanel, Dior -- we all have access to the internet and see some girls who cannot even enunciate certain words are You tube "gurus" who can do their makeup and do it beautifully. And we get hooked.

it's now part of our culture.  That is why the level of CC indebtedness is now astronomical.  That is why the housing market crashed and houses were just abandoned.

We don't know how to save  and that's a sad comment on our society in general.  We want it all - and we want it now.  The middle class is still hurting from the financial mess we ourselves created.  Turns out that "greed" was not good.  So, essentially, some ladies should only be able to afford 1 TF lipstick a year if that is their wish, or 3-4 WnW or Revlong lippies a year.  It's personal choice.

but I am glad to see that some are coming to terms with reality.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  This is so true.  Sometimes I think that the best way to get over my makeup addiction (or consumption addiction in general) would be to do overseas mission work for a while to get some perspective and learn to be thankful for what I have.  It's easy to get swept away in the rush of consumerism when everywhere you look, there's some ad, person, blog, or the like enticing you to *buy buy buy*.

  And yet I continue to buy massive amounts of makeup (gave into the Urban Decay F&F sale today, for one).


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 9, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm on the same journey.. My problem was purchasing something based on hype, using it once or twice, and then moving onto the next. My personal reason for joining was to get more use out of the products I do have and love, ditch the ones I realize didn't work for me, and hopefully get to a point where I eventually use one item up completely before buying new. To do that I need to buy way more selectively and this thread has already been my lifeline this year!! Everything I've purchased has become a regularly used and well loved product. In that way, I feel like I've already won.
> 
> *I love that we can all come together for different reasons but still be encouraging and supportive of each other. *


  I'm with you!


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> This is so true.  Sometimes I think that the best way to get over my makeup addiction (or consumption addiction in general) would be to do overseas mission work for a while to get some perspective and learn to be thankful for what I have.  It's easy to get swept away in the rush of consumerism when everywhere you look, there's some ad, person, blog, or the like enticing you to *buy buy buy*.
> 
> And yet I continue to buy massive amounts of makeup (gave into the Urban Decay F&F sale today, for one).


 
  don't worry myfavoritePA .. once you become aware of a habit, and you recognize it you are on the right road to correcting it!  Hang on, and stay strong.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> don't worry myfavoritePA .. once you become aware of a habit, and you recognize it you are on the right road to correcting it!  Hang on, and stay strong.


  Thanks!  I have to say, it helps to have your voice and opinions in this thread because it's like a reality check.  I love that you are allowing us to benefit from your experience in the beauty industry and just life in general!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> This is so true.  Sometimes I think that the best way to get over my makeup addiction (or consumption addiction in general) would be to do overseas mission work for a while to get some perspective and learn to be thankful for what I have.  *It's easy to get swept away in the rush of consumerism when everywhere you look, there's some ad, person, blog, or the like enticing you to *buy buy buy*.*
> And yet I continue to buy massive amounts of makeup (gave into the Urban Decay F&F sale today, for one).


  I feel exactly the same way.. It's almost like you need a therapist just to counteract the amount of advertising you're exposed to on a daily basis and bring yourself back to neutral again. That's part of the reason I love hanging out in this thread so much.. it's a nice counterbalance to the buying frenzy. We can be our own (and each others') therapists..


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 9, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Thanks!  I have to say, it helps to have your voice and opinions in this thread because it's like a reality check.  I love that you are allowing us to benefit from your experience in the beauty industry and just life in general!


Seconded!


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

you are most welcome dear.. and, I bear good news (and bad too)

  while we sleep, the bean counters at the  major Cosmetics companies have all decided that prices are too low for the demand of goods -- and have instituted a price hike, almost across the board for all products.

  this is good because we will be forced to maintain our budgets -- like forced diets.  You should all know the cost of money is going up as Fed Reserve will probably raise rates a teeny tiny bit.. thus the market sell off (lots of technical gobbledegook) but it's all connected.

  good luck to all!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> you are most welcome dear.. and, I bear good news (and bad too)
> 
> while we sleep, the bean counters at the  major Cosmetics companies have all decided that prices are too low for the demand of goods -- and have instituted a price hike, almost across the board for all products.
> 
> ...


  Agreed. It doesn't help when you literally HAVE to get a credit card to achieve good credit score =.= Nobody here looks favorably at you if you want to pay off your first car instead of taking a loan, so you can later have good credit score to get nice interest on first home loan *sigh* I'm very anti-CC but will have to get one(and keep paying it off on time) just to get good credit score so wont overpay too much on home-loan later... CC can be such temptation, feels like you have more money than you really have, so easy to get off the track


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 9, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Thanks!  I have to say, it helps to have your voice and opinions in this thread because it's like a reality check.  I love that you are allowing us to benefit from your experience in the beauty industry and just life in general! :kiss:


 Third(ed) heehee But seriously I agree 100% ! We know you don't need to be here and are our little angel on our shoulders HerGreyness! I can't thank you enough for all the insight!


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

Does everyone have a budget?.. I don't mean numbers per se .. but what percentage of your earnings go to your cosmetics purchases?  It might help to actually see numbers and make decisions based on percentages which can be a bit more forgiving for a lapse in judgement..lol.
  ' 
  and yes, there is a "Lipstick Indicator" in economics .. it follows the Hamburger indicator which gives us a generalized view of inflation.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Does everyone have a budget?.. I don't mean numbers per se .. but what percentage of your earnings go to your cosmetics purchases?  It might help to actually see numbers and make decisions based on percentages which can be a bit more forgiving for a lapse in judgement..lol. '  and yes, there is a "Lipstick Indicator" in economics .. it follows the Hamburger indicator which gives us a generalized view of inflation.


 I did but it wouldn't hurt for me to revisit my totals now that I want to start preparing for career shifts and changes as I get older. I always reevaluate things like this around tax season... So NOWS the time!!! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 9, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> :good:  Thumbs up for restraint!! I only bought 1 from FoF even though I originally wanted like 4. I'm very glad that I didn't though.. I tried the other 3 on in store after and they weren't cute on me at all. Maybe try using up/swapping some of your ones in other formulas that you think will be similar colors to the Amps? That way you will make room in your stash and they won't be neglected once you get new things that you like.  I'll be fine for the next few months but I have a feeling after that will be tough for me. I'm going to try to focus on exercising and eating healthier to get that "beauty from the inside out" thing going on.. rather than attempting to cover up my poor lifestyle choices with makeup lol.


  I was going to make this same suggestion to singer82.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 


  and yes, there is a "Lipstick Indicator" in economics .. it follows the Hamburger indicator which gives us a generalized view of inflation.

  Found even more economic indicators http://www.businessinsider.com/bizarre-economic-indicators-2012-8#buttered-popcorn-index-1
  It looks like the economy wont be getting any better yet


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Found even more economic indicators http://www.businessinsider.com/bizarre-economic-indicators-2012-8#buttered-popcorn-index-1
> It looks like the economy wont be getting any better yet


  This is one of the main reasons my husband and I are considering moving back to England. Especially in my field, salaries are being cut (when they were very low to begin with), and I honestly don't see anything getting better for a long time. He's also having a hard time finding anything above retail despite years of experience because his references are in England. We're just disillusioned all around right now.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> This is one of the main reasons my husband and I are considering moving back to England. Especially in my field, salaries are being cut (when they were very low to begin with), and I honestly don't see anything getting better for a long time. He's also having a hard time finding anything above retail despite years of experience because his references are in England. We're just disillusioned all around right now.


It may be best for the time being. But the economy is going downwards in Europe as well  My hubby tried applying to some jobs in England but nothing, not even an interview, ugh =.=


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 9, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I feel exactly the same way.. It's almost like you need a therapist just to counteract the amount of advertising you're exposed to on a daily basis and bring yourself back to neutral again. That's part of the reason I love hanging out in this thread so much.. it's a nice counterbalance to the buying frenzy. We can be our own (and each others') therapists..


  That's so true. Even when i was realizing that i was buying something due to a hype some ppl created or some smart marketing strategies i still wanted to get it.
  I knew i was being stupid and still couldn't stop myself. I feel this thread has helped me a lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HerGreyness you're an amazing lady!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kaori said:


> It may be best for the time being. But the economy is going downwards in Europe as well  My hubby tried applying to some jobs in England but nothing, not even an interview, ugh =.=


  Yeah, we're hoping that my husband being an EU citizen and having management experience will help. It's so hard to get in there anyway, though, especially with the recent pushbacks against immigration. Most days, I honestly wish I had gone there instead of having him come here. I'm back in school to get a teaching certification, so we won't be able to consider it for a few years, and the laws have gotten really strict. We might have to go to my husband's home country first, and go from there


----------



## lyseD (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't have a budget for cosmetics but we have a family budget. After the bills are paid and money put aside we share what is left so whatever I do with that money is okay. And I don't use credit cards.


----------



## kait0 (Feb 9, 2014)

I enjoyed reading you guys' thoughts on TF, and super HE products. For me, right now, I just have no business splurging like that. I've spent too much in a very short period. I'm young, and I have my whole life to buy beautiful cosmetics - what's the point of having it all right now? I won't enjoy it or feel good about it, I will feel  guilty and anxious! I may get a Burberry lipstick and/or an eyeshadow, but I need to think about it.


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Found even more economic indicators http://www.businessinsider.com/bizarre-economic-indicators-2012-8#buttered-popcorn-index-1
> It looks like the economy wont be getting any better yet


  oh dear... there are a million wacky indicators but some are legend and some just unfounded.. but all funny!  

  no, sadly the economy is still in the dumps but most recent indicators are that the U.S. will be the first out of the world wide malaise unless something really unforeseen happens.  Even China, whose economy has been booming for years is having a correction.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 9, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> This is so true.  Sometimes I think that the best way to get over my makeup addiction (or consumption addiction in general) would be to *do overseas mission work for a while to get some perspective and learn to be thankful for what I have*.  It's easy to get swept away in the rush of consumerism when everywhere you look, there's some ad, person, blog, or the like enticing you to *buy buy buy*.
> 
> And yet I continue to buy massive amounts of makeup (gave into the Urban Decay F&F sale today, for one).


  Interesting that you said this....I did a teaching practicum in India for approximately 2 months (and an extra 1 month of travel). It was an amazing and eye opening experience in terms of consumption and the way that other people live. I would say, in my estimation, that it impacted me deeply forever, but on the surface for only a few months after my return.  What I mean is this - when you are there and surrounded with the realities that many people face every day, it does make you re-evaluate your life and your belief systems in relation to how we live in the West.  You begin to notice how many things that we have in relation to others and when you return, you really are so thankful for everything (hot running water, for example).  However, after a few months, you 're-climatise' to your surroundings again and the reverse culture shock wears off.....which means you go right back to the same as before.  I think lasting change can't come from external exposure, no matter how shocking and (oftentimes) upsetting it is at the time (and so many things that I witnessed were shocking or upsetting).  I think that in order to last, the change that we seek must be obtained in relation to the lives that we live in our every day surroundings.  We adapt to our surroundings, so this isn't surprising to me.  I think the gulf between intention and actualization is sometimes huge and overwhelming, and it can be complicated when commitments are made when we aren't in our regular 'habitat' so to speak.  This was a struggle that my peers had as well, and we had so many conversations about it during our time together.  I'm not saying seeing the ways that other people live doesn't impact a person, but I think the impact wears off after a while once we return to the comforts of home.      

  Interestingly (but not surprisingly!), the people with so little in India (including the kids that i worked with!) seemed happier than people I know here in Canada.  That is because in the town where I worked, the feeling of community was prevalent - and as we know, good relationships are a key to happiness.   
  Just my two cents based on my experiences though!


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

It is true that availability to consumer goods makes us "greedier" for them.  It seems that we can't get enough of them.  How many is too many?  How much is too much?

  Glitteryvegas, you had a great opportunity to see the outside world.. and your observations about life there seem very precise.  But how can we change when we are consistently bombarded by information, movie stars, reality TV, magazines, Youtube, bloggers -- who seemingly spend money as if they had a machine in the basement printing it out.

  This is generally not the scenario for most middle class people.  It's fantasy and maybe it's time to turn down some of the fantasy and live in the real world.

  I don't know -- I am prey to my own insecurities especially after my husband's death and subsequent familial losses.. hell, even my two doggies died.  

  honestly, I think we have to all stay positive and sure of what we need and want out of life -- be it in India, the UK or the US.. something has to change in us in order to keep going forward.

  it is lovely to share our


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> It is true that availability to consumer goods makes us "greedier" for them.  It seems that we can't get enough of them.  How many is too many?  How much is too much?
> 
> Glitteryvegas, you had a great opportunity to see the outside world.. and your observations about life there seem very precise.  But how can we change when we are consistently bombarded by information, movie stars, reality TV, magazines, Youtube, bloggers -- who seemingly spend money as if they had a machine in the basement printing it out.
> 
> ...


  Excellent post. I am so sorry for all your losses, HerGreyness. Staying positive can be incredibly hard, but it really is the key. I think YouTube and Beauty Bloggers are also giving us something of a false reality, as many of their products are provided for free. Obviously, the average consumer couldn't keep up with the thousands upon thousands of dollars worth of products shown through these mediums, but it's become almost desirable to try to keep up with them. The life they present is a fantasy too; it's just sometimes hard to see that.

  We definitely can't change what we see or what we're presented with, but I guess the best option is to keep a level head and to stay grounded in spite of all of the pressure on multiple levels. For me, personally, I need to decide if what I want out of life is lots of debt and material goods, or if I'd like the chance to do something more. Unless my financial circumstances drastically change, that'll be the way it'll be my whole life.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 9, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> So I'm disappointed Hmm.


  I know right!  It was actually a lot cheaper for me to make the 15 hour round trip to the nearest Ikea to pick up two of the Alex units than having one shipped. Of course, that's not the reason I made the trip, just an added bonus.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 9, 2014)

My first swap package arrived today! I can't believe that it took less than a week to arrive from Europe.

  I really like Coygirl - it looks fabulous over a light application of Bobbi Brown Pale Pink Pot Rouge (already had that on). I have heaps of peach/coral and neutral blush, but only three pink ones. This was a great add to my collection and I love the Sheertone finish.

  Hope my swap buddies enjoy their packages as much as I am!


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have little information on bloggers or YouTubers, but I do know that many get free goods for testing and for reviews. Some pay for their products, but they are tax deductible too..  I am referring to the bigger bloggers who don't need to work except for their blogs.   If you read a few you will see the marked preferences for certain products or lines -- they also get money for the advertising or pumping of products as well as the hits they get on search engines.  Sponsorships are also money makers.  So, they are salespeople in our houses on our computers, in our phones or ipads.. but they follow us around selling us what we might not even need or consider buying.  It's subliminal -- they infiltrate our minds and create our needs for us.

  I am very hesitant to read some bloggers or look at Youtube because I know many times they are less than honest.

  don't worry.. you will find your way and it will be your decision for your life in future.  

  my losses have been hurting me for the last few years -- it sometimes has felt that it was some kind of karmal conspiracy.  But then I realize I am very fortunate in many ways and continue to plod on.

  that is my motto:  Plod.. I would not have been able to continue my life and responsibilities without my plodding.

  oh, and a smile.. always.

  xoxox


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I know right!  It was actually a lot cheaper for me to make the 15 hour round trip to the nearest Ikea to pick up two of the Alex units than having one shipped. Of course, that's not the reason I made the trip, just an added bonus.


  I had to do this a few weeks ago. We were  going to have an Ikea desk shipped here and the shipping was nuts, so we ended up just making a day trip to get some things. Ours was thankfully three hours round trip though, instead of 15!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> It is true that availability to consumer goods makes us "greedier" for them.  It seems that we can't get enough of them.  How many is too many?  How much is too much?
> 
> Glitteryvegas, you had a great opportunity to see the outside world.. and your observations about life there seem very precise. * But how can we change when we are consistently bombarded by information, movie stars, reality TV, magazines, Youtube, bloggers -- who seemingly spend money as if they had a machine in the basement printing it out.*
> 
> ...


  YEP. THIS. 

  Turn OFF the fantasy (the TV, the magazines, the websites, youtube, etc. etc. even specktra to some extent) and DO SOMETHING. Open a book, take a bath, go for a walk, get a hobby - whatever it is.  Anything is better than buying. 

  Countries like India have so much marketing too and many upscale shopping districts, etc.  The gap between the upper and lower classes there is absolutely astonishing.  I think the difference is that many people (the average person living their life) don't have the time or $$ to worry about these things in many other places in the world.  They simply don't have the luxury of worrying about what lipstick is coming out this week, etc.  I'm not putting those of us who have time to worry about that down per se, but think about what we could accomplish if we weren't buying into all of this BS?  I mean honestly, what kinds of meaningful things can we be doing with our time?  That, in itself, is reason enough for a low buy.  We have the time and $$ (presumably) to do other things rather than buy into this.  Our 'burden' is learning how to not waste our time and resources - what a burden to have. 

  That is amazing. 

  I have hope for us all!!!


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

a tiny bit of info on Ikea:  they are the worlds biggest charity.

  yes, they are a non profit organization.


  lol


  www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have little information on bloggers or YouTubers, but I do know that many get free goods for testing and for reviews. Some pay for their products, but they are tax deductible too..  I am referring to the bigger bloggers who don't need to work except for their blogs.   If you read a few you will see the marked preferences for certain products or lines -- they also get money for the advertising or pumping of products as well as the hits they get on search engines.  Sponsorships are also money makers.  So, they are salespeople in our houses on our computers, in our phones or ipads.. but they follow us around selling us what we might not even need or consider buying.  It's subliminal -- they infiltrate our minds and create our needs for us.
> 
> I am very hesitant to read some bloggers or look at Youtube because I know many times they are less than honest.
> 
> ...


  Thank you for this, your posts are always very insightful. I've definitely noticed that some of the big bloggers have a definite preference for certain brands. Plodding truly is the only way to continue on. Just getting up and forcing myself to go throughout my day happened more often than not in 2013. Smiling also definitely helps! I have a lot of goals for this year, and I'm just going to try to make small changes and not let myself fall into the same patterns.


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Thank you for this, your posts are always very insightful. I've definitely noticed that some of the big bloggers have a definite preference for certain brands. Plodding truly is the only way to continue on. Just getting up and forcing myself to go throughout my day happened more often than not in 2013. Smiling also definitely helps! I have a lot of goals for this year, and I'm just going to try to make small changes and not let myself fall into the same patterns.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> a tiny bit of info on Ikea:  they are the worlds biggest charity.
> 
> yes, they are a non profit organization.
> 
> ...


Well one good thing about economic crisis is that they are finally starting to look at all those companies avoiding taxes http://www.theguardian.com/business/2012/oct/21/multinational-firms-tax-ebay-ikea  Every large company tries to avoid paying taxes as much as possible... ~_~


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

loll yes, it took a worldwide economic crisis to make everyone pay their fair share!

  gotta love economics


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 9, 2014)

Kaori said:


> haha wow, 65$ for nail polish and they have ONLY 2 colors? lol And 75$ for lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  For me it's the other way round. I don't mind splurging on makeup but I don't like spending money on frangrances. I didn't buy any for like ten years and only started buying a few in the last years. I'm allergic to a lot of scents, and most give me a headache, so that helps me not buying a lot in the first place. I am tempted by Jo Malone, more Serge Lutens and maybe Diptyque, but I can't find samples of those and would never order one without having tested it first.
  I have found one that is my go to scent and I feel really comfortable with it (Cartier Essence D'Orange), although I think most people find it manly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have new a one coming out which I really want to try as too.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 9, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> This is one of the main reasons my husband and I are considering moving back to England. Especially in my field, salaries are being cut (when they were very low to begin with), and I honestly don't see anything getting better for a long time. He's also having a hard time finding anything above retail despite years of experience because his references are in England. We're just disillusioned all around right now.


  It's hard for immigrants in this country. My husband used to be a physician and now he's a stay at home dad. I don't blame you for considering leaving.


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kaori, TF lipsticks are $ 49 not $ 75 but there are some brands that are even more expensive..Maybe you meant Serge Lutens, as being one of them,  Sisley, is also very high... and now The Lipstick Queen has a higher high lippie.. $ 50. Armani is not cheap and Chanel has just raised prices.  

  they are all a bit insane imo.. but I still love my TF and Chanel.. lol.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Kaori,* TF lipsticks are $ 49 not $ 75 *but there are some brands that are even more expensive..Maybe you meant Serge Lutens, as being one of them,  Sisley, is also very high... and now The Lipstick Queen has a higher high lippie.. $ 50. Armani is not cheap and Chanel has just raised prices.
> 
> they are all a bit insane imo.. but I still love my TF and Chanel.. lol.


  Maybe she meant w/exchange? In GBP a 36 pound lipstick is $65 Canadian. Insane.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> *Kaori, TF lipsticks are $ 49 not $ 75 but there are some brands that are even more expensive.. Serge Lutens, being one of them,*  Sisley, is also very high... and now The Lipstick Queen has a higher high lippie.. $ 50. Armani is not cheap and Chanel has just raised prices.
> 
> they are all a bit insane imo.. but I still love my TF and Chanel.. lol.


  We were talking about the SL ones


----------



## User38 (Feb 9, 2014)

oh.. got it.. yes of course, the cad exchange.

  still insane.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Kaori, TF lipsticks are $ 49 not $ 75 but there are some brands that are even more expensive..Maybe you meant Serge Lutens, as being one of them,  Sisley, is also very high... and now The Lipstick Queen has a higher high lippie.. $ 50. Armani is not cheap and Chanel has just raised prices.
> 
> they are all a bit insane imo.. but I still love my TF and Chanel.. lol.


I meant Serge Lutens beats even TF with that lipstick 75$ price XD
  I just don't like that armani, chanel, dior etc keep lipstick prices around 35$ but TF goes up to 49$ for same quality~


----------



## nazih09 (Feb 9, 2014)

Went to both Sephora and Mac today and didn't buy thing!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 9, 2014)

nazih09 said:


> Went to both Sephora and Mac today and didn't buy thing!


 Yayy so proud of you!!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 9, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I enjoyed reading you guys' thoughts on TF, and super HE products. For me, right now, I just have no business splurging like that. I've spent too much in a very short period. I'm young, and I have my whole life to buy beautiful cosmetics - what's the point of having it all right now? I won't enjoy it or feel good about it, I will feel  guilty and anxious! I may get a Burberry lipstick and/or an eyeshadow, but I need to think about it.


  Good for you! If you do decide to go to HR while in Vancouver, I suggest waiting until the end of your trip. If you have had a great time seeing the sights, the desire for HE makeup may have gone away by then, and you will know how much money you have already spent on your trip. Plus, you may decide you'd rather go do something like go to the Aquarium instead on your last day, and visit the belugas instead of the Burberry counter. They are magical to see.   Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 9, 2014)

nazih09 said:


> Went to both Sephora and Mac today and didn't buy thing!


  Congrats!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 9, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Interesting that you said this....I did a teaching practicum in India for approximately 2 months (and an extra 1 month of travel). It was an amazing and eye opening experience in terms of consumption and the way that other people live. I would say, in my estimation, that it impacted me deeply forever, but on the surface for only a few months after my return.  What I mean is this - when you are there and surrounded with the realities that many people face every day, it does make you re-evaluate your life and your belief systems in relation to how we live in the West.  You begin to notice how many things that we have in relation to others and when you return, you really are so thankful for everything (hot running water, for example).  However, after a few months, you 're-climatise' to your surroundings again and the reverse culture shock wears off.....which means you go right back to the same as before.  I think lasting change can't come from external exposure, no matter how shocking and (oftentimes) upsetting it is at the time (and so many things that I witnessed were shocking or upsetting).  I think that in order to last, the change that we seek must be obtained in relation to the lives that we live in our every day surroundings.  We adapt to our surroundings, so this isn't surprising to me.  I think the gulf between intention and actualization is sometimes huge and overwhelming, and it can be complicated when commitments are made when we aren't in our regular 'habitat' so to speak.  This was a struggle that my peers had as well, and we had so many conversations about it during our time together.  I'm not saying seeing the ways that other people live doesn't impact a person, but I think the impact wears off after a while once we return to the comforts of home.
> 
> Interestingly (but not surprisingly!), the people with so little in India (including the kids that i worked with!) seemed happier than people I know here in Canada.  That is because in the town where I worked, the feeling of community was prevalent - and as we know, good relationships are a key to happiness.
> Just my two cents based on my experiences though!


  Thanks for this perspective.  It does make sense that one would "re-climatize" after a while, although I'm guessing an experience like you had still stays with you in some sense, even if it is primarily subconscious.  That said, I tend to agree with your statement that ultimately, "lasting change can't come from external exposure".  I think that is pretty profound, actually.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 9, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Interesting that you said this....I did a teaching practicum in India for approximately 2 months (and an extra 1 month of travel). It was an amazing and eye opening experience in terms of consumption and the way that other people live. I would say, in my estimation, that it impacted me deeply forever, but on the surface for only a few months after my return.  What I mean is this - when you are there and surrounded with the realities that many people face every day, it does make you re-evaluate your life and your belief systems in relation to how we live in the West.  You begin to notice how many things that we have in relation to others and when you return, you really are so thankful for everything (hot running water, for example).  However, after a few months, you 're-climatise' to your surroundings again and the reverse culture shock wears off.....which means you go right back to the same as before.  I think lasting change can't come from external exposure, no matter how shocking and (oftentimes) upsetting it is at the time (and so many things that I witnessed were shocking or upsetting).  I think that in order to last, the change that we seek must be obtained in relation to the lives that we live in our every day surroundings.  We adapt to our surroundings, so this isn't surprising to me.  I think the gulf between intention and actualization is sometimes huge and overwhelming, and it can be complicated when commitments are made when we aren't in our regular 'habitat' so to speak.  This was a struggle that my peers had as well, and we had so many conversations about it during our time together.  I'm not saying seeing the ways that other people live doesn't impact a person, but I think the impact wears off after a while once we return to the comforts of home.
> 
> Interestingly (but not surprisingly!), the people with so little in India (including the kids that i worked with!) seemed happier than people I know here in Canada.  That is because in the town where I worked, the feeling of community was prevalent - and as we know,* good relationships are a key to happiness.  *
> Just my two cents based on my experiences though!


  Yes they are! And thank goodness that there is hope---for while it may be a struggle, long term change IS possible, at least that is what I am working towards   I can totally relate to your experiences. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 9, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@], I love what you said.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 9, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yes they are! And thank goodness that there is hope---for while it may be a struggle, long term change IS possible, at least that is what I am working towards   I can totally relate to your experiences. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!  You are so right, long term change is possible when we are mindful and reflective  It is a wonderful and beautiful thing!
> 
> ...


  Thank you!  Lots of great reflection happens in this space and I love that I have the freedom to express myself here!


----------



## Elba (Feb 10, 2014)

You guys, I've been doing so good!   I messed up at the beginning of january and got sucked in the sales, and then I bought some pieces off ebay, just because, and I was just about ready to give up on my low buy. But ever since I've been good, and it's getting easier every day!   What really helped my were my lists: I've made an inventory, and I keep a running list on purchases and money spent. And to motivate myself I keep a list of used up products, which are surprisingly many. I've used up a lipstick, several mascara samples, and my very last brow gel. My current powder and concealer show a lot of pan, and for the first time ever I've made a dent in a bronzer. I'm not even in a hurry to replace the brow gel, even though I'm allowed to according to my rules.  I've purged my stash so much! It's like I'm putting all the energy I used to direct to buying make up into getting rid of it now. Lol, if that makes any sense. I've got this little box next to my vanity, where all my rejects go, and it's getting more each day. I'll never be a true minimalist with make up, and I don't really want to, but I don't wanna be a hoarder either. I'm fine with having a large stash with lots of variety. I'm fine with having a pink, beige, bronze, gold and a coral highlighter, just not three of each. I've got three red lipsticks I love wearing (MAC Après Chic, Burberry Claret and Becca Tatiana :eyelove, and that's fine too. They're all different enough for me. But I should really get rid of all my other reds, because I just don't wear them.  It's still a work in progress, but it feels so damn good! All this purging and thinking what I really want and need feels so much better than buying stuff! Because I'm taking back control and I'm working on myself. So rewarding, seriously!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 10, 2014)

just an update I'm doing good no makeup so far or temptations, haven't been able to get on as much as I am back on my gym routine of weight lifting, cross fit and Olympic lifts but sending positive low buy vibes!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just caught up with 156 unread posts....that was a marathon read!  I love reading this thread and usually pop in daily.  I think its important to remember each individual has there own reasons for the low buy, for some money is the motivator, others have other underlying issues and for some it fulls into a quantity issue.  For me I a split motivator, I used to use credit to purchase my fix, but I got over this a couple of years ago, now I have a quantity issue, I was better last year but has fits and bursts of hauling, like I would pop to the drugstore and come back with 6 shades in the same formula without buying one to test first.  I have spent a lot of time in Janaury and February purging and testing items, some are leaving my stash others now get more love, I am now more cautious when I walk in the drugstore and more often than not I walk out without purchasing anything at the moment.  So for me right now I would rather have one well researched quality item that quantity from the drugstore. I haven't ventured into Tom Ford yet, but 1 or 2 lipsticks are on my swatch list. But if that quality item happens to be drugstore, then that is even better.  Most of all I am enjoying trying to use things up, currently working on 2 foundations a primer sample and a chanel lipstick that I love. I will be sad when its finished but I want to enjoy it and then finish something else, I don't want it to go off. Maybe next year I can replace it when I have used up some other bits and pieces!  Keep strong ladies, be true to your own low buy rules and remember the same approach won't work for everyone to be true to what works for you and believe that you can do this!


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 10, 2014)

just popped in for some reading and these two quotes, that passed by my screen in the past 24 hrs, seem to go with the sentiment of past 2 pages:

  [h=1]“To be without some of the things you want is an indispensable part of happiness."
_-_ Bertrand Russell[/h]   
  "In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on."

  ~ Robert Frost

  {for her grayness and her plodding on self ;-p}

  much love to all you ladies


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 10, 2014)

Elba said:


> You guys, I've been doing so good!   I messed up at the beginning of january and got sucked in the sales, and then I bought some pieces off ebay, just because, and I was just about ready to give up on my low buy. But ever since I've been good, and it's getting easier every day!   What really helped my were my lists: I've made an inventory, and I keep a running list on purchases and money spent.


  Yay good job! I just started keeping a list. It was step 2 after The Great Purge (official name). I was terrified to count the dollars I was spending on makeup because I knew it was absolutely ridiculous. Now I'm doing it and it's seriously so helpful. It was a hard pill to swallow at first, but I'm so happy I sucked it up and started.   This is totally random, but how many foundations do y'all have/use? I am a base fanatic and feel as if I *need* a tinted moisturizer, more budget friendly foundation, and a couple high end foundations on rotation. Anybody else have this vice?


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 10, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> This is totally random, but how many foundations do y'all have/use? I am a base fanatic and feel as if I *need* a tinted moisturizer, more budget friendly foundation, and a couple high end foundations on rotation. Anybody else have this vice?


  yes i'm a base fanatic too and i have 8 foundations on rotation,it's a lot but i can't help it, i'm going to try not buying any others in 2014


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not ready for "low buy" yet, but I'm here to take notes and hopefully learn to buy less.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello ladies just checking in after taking some time to catch up on the weekends posts.  Nice to hear everybody's progress and general thoughts about consumption as well. Alot of interesting points have been brought up, and although there's really too much to respond to everything the things that really stood out to me right now were the idea of getting away from the 'fantasy world' that we are surrounded by, and also the idea that instant gratification of all our wants will not necessarily make us happy. We need to have dreams and hopes as well. (Maybe for other things than the perfect mlbb lipstick, but maybe not).  A few years ago, before I got fully immersed in makeup madness, I already felt I had 'too much makeup'. (It was nothing compared to now, but still more than your average person.) To help myself keep my acquisitions in check, I use to remind myself that there was no product I could buy that was going to make me more beautiful or more desirable. Strange thing to say, but it worked. I managed to get through three years buying only mascara replacements, one eye shadow quad, one lipstick and a random drugstore multitasking cream product.  I'm not sure what happened, but maybe it was the accessibility of makeup counters and drugstores near where I was living, combined with the increasing ease of online shopping and a little dose of boredom? Boom! I feel like I went back to my old ways and then some.  I've been doing alright in my low-buy...one nail polish, one fluid line and a bunch of empty pro palettes to help me organize. Last night I depotted 16 eye shadows that had been floating around my makeup drawer causing major morning havoc... All cleared up! And it made me focus on those 16 shades and think about how much i love them...so i feel excited about incorporating them in this week's looks. Next week i'll be depotting blushes, and the week after large size shadows and pressed pigments. I've decided to include swaps in my purchases. So far I'm in the process of two swaps, and they've each cost me $17. I'm going to include that as part of my monthly spending on makeup. I feel like even the pro palettes, although they are organizational, I also would like to include them because I'd like to control my spending in general.    I'd like to get to the point where apart from replacing my staples when they are depleted, I only purchase other makeup items occasionally, so that i can enjoy them as the luxuries they really are.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> This is totally random, but how many foundations do y'all have/use? I am a base fanatic and feel as if I *need* a tinted moisturizer, more budget friendly foundation, and a couple high end foundations on rotation. Anybody else have this vice?


  I am so attached to my inventory tables too.. I use them every day to record which products I've used! That helps me see what I am using regularly and it's great for my monthly challenge right now which is to try and use every product I have at least once. I always add every new item I get and the price. I'm currently keeping a totals column for the amount of $ I have in eyes, lips, cheeks, and face products. Whenever I add something in, it automatically updates for me so I can see the numbers and total cost of each category and then my whole collection as well. That keeps me firmly planted in reality!

  As for foundations, I have 3 powder foundations right now.. 1 I am trying to use up because I don't like it very much. And 1 I do love and am almost out of (plus backup). I only have 1 liquid foundation. I think the most I've had was like 1 BB, 1 powder, 3 liquid (a lighter one and a full coverage, and another medium coverage I was testing out). My ideal would be 1 BB, 1 full coverage liquid, 1 powder. I think as long as you're going to use them up before they expire (and liquids expire faster), you should be fine. I've never considered myself a base fanatic though, so someone who is might want more!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I am so attached to my inventory tables too.. I use them every day to record which products I've used! That helps me see what I am using regularly and it's great for my monthly challenge right now which is to try and use every product I have at least once. I always add every new item I get and the price. I'm currently keeping a totals column for the amount of $ I have in eyes, lips, cheeks, and face products. Whenever I add something in, it automatically updates for me so I can see the numbers and total cost of each category and then my whole collection as well. That keeps me firmly planted in reality!  As for foundations, I have 3 powder foundations right now.. 1 I am trying to use up because I don't like it very much. And 1 I do love and am almost out of (plus backup). I only have 1 liquid foundation. I think the most I've had was like 1 BB, 1 powder, 3 liquid (a lighter one and a full coverage, and another medium coverage I was testing out). My ideal would be 1 BB, 1 full coverage liquid, 1 powder. I think as long as you're going to use them up before they expire (and liquids expire faster), you should be fine. I've never considered myself a base fanatic though, so someone who is might want more!


  I have one BB cream (daily wear), one tinted moisturizer that's a bit darker (will finish but will replace with a darker shade of the BB cream for summer), one almost finished F&B liquid foundation (will not replace since I like BB cream better) and one fuller coverage foundation (Matchmaster) that I almost never use and will probably BTM if I find a better replacement.  For me, a couple of shades of a daily wear product and one more formal finish feels about right. If I found a great powder version for summer I'd be up for that.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> For me, a couple of shades of a daily wear product and one more formal finish feels about right. If I found a great powder version for summer I'd be up for that.


  I need to find a new BB cream or something with built in SPF for summer. I used to use a Smashbox one but I just don't find the quality of their products to be where I want for the price.. They used to have this cream foundation compact that I loved and repurchased several times but of course they DC'd it.. I think I'm going to try the NARS tinted moisturizer since I really loved their foundation.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 10, 2014)

So many great posts on this thread, I love that the conversation here is a bit deeper than your regular makeup thread!   This: "I think the gulf between intention and actualization is sometimes huge and overwhelming" really resonated with me. It pretty much defines me long on intention, short on actualization - in so many aspects of my life. Every now and then I will get frustrated enough with myself to change (do something) for a while, but then I lapse back into my rut again. It's odd - in many ways I would class myself as an addict, but I also find it incredibly hard to create new habits. The thing about doing something for 3 weeks and it will become a habit? Ummm, no.   OTOH, I've still not bought any makeup this year  I do have some loyalty rewards that I need to use up as they will be expiring soon (need to check when exactly) so that will change, but that might just cover my FoF haul. I have bought a few nail polishes, but NP isn't part of my low buy. Although I've just realised that I haven't tracked those purchases, which I did mean to - bother. (And considering I averaged 15-20 NPs a month last year, the 3 or 4 I've bought so far in 2014 are a definite improvement!!)


----------



## jennyap (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



 
Love this, so much! I'm really trying to get to this point too. I used to just buy to try out things in my search for "the best" products of a certain category.. the "best" foundation color match, the "best" shade of each color lipstick for me, the "best" eyeshadows for blue eyes, etc. etc. etc. It never ends, because there will always be marketing that tells you something is the "new best." Among numerous mistakes I'm very happy to have found quite a few products that do really work for me and now I'm going to enjoy using them up before running off to the next "best" thing, because really an item that is only 5% better than the one I have is NOT worth buying it and leaving the old one to sit there and expire.. I've adjusted my standards to "great" and not "best" and that has made me (and my bank account) much happier!
 
I need to find a new BB cream or something with built in SPF for summer. I used to use a Smashbox one but I just don't find the quality of their products to be where I want for the price.. They used to have this cream foundation compact that I loved and repurchased several times but of course they DC'd it.. I think I'm going to try the NARS tinted moisturizer since I really loved their foundation.



  I have - and love - the Dior Nude BB Creme. It's only SPF 10 though.   Other than that, I have 3 liquid (2 drugstore, 1 HE) and 1 powder foundation. I never use the powder anymore, that's something I need to reassess whether I'm ever likely to use, my instinct is it could probably go and I wouldn't miss it. I'm not in love with one of the DS liquids (L'Oreal, I think) - it's a touch deeper and less pink than my favourite, so better for days when I have a slight tan, but the finish is meh. I want to try the YSL Touche Eclat, but I'll have to get rid of one the others first - 4 in rotation seems like plenty, as I don't wear foundation every day.


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 10, 2014)

I am very sad that the Coygirl I purchased from Nordstrom last year when it was being D/c-ed apparently is over 3 yrs old.  I have been inputting my information into that check your cosmetics thing and I have to say I believe their algorithm is off.  I have about 8 smash box single color eyeshadows which I have been wearing my favorite almost finished for about 6 yrs.  Umm they tell me they were purchased in '13!  Impossible.  Smashbox discontinued the single color pots by fall '11.  Either way they are at least 4 yrs old and being pitched.


  Since the coygirl and the shisheido duo are basically new {purchased in past year or two} I am keeping them.  I don't care what that site says about them being ancient


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 10, 2014)

I stepped away for the weekend and have tons of posts to catch up on! My sweet mom surprised me the other day with a MAC gift card, not sure if I should use it now and get some perm things I have eyed for awhile or save it.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am in need of a new mascara as all my samples are out. My favorite is the Chanel Volume, but I really don't want to spend $30 on a mascara right now. Does anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper one that they've been enjoying?


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Alysse011* 




Yay good job! I just started keeping a list. It was step 2 after The Great Purge (official name). I was terrified to count the dollars I was spending on makeup because I knew it was absolutely ridiculous. Now I'm doing it and it's seriously so helpful. It was a hard pill to swallow at first, but I'm so happy I sucked it up and started.

This is totally random, but how many foundations do y'all have/use? I am a base fanatic and feel as if I *need* a tinted moisturizer, more budget friendly foundation, and a couple high end foundations on rotation. Anybody else have this vice?


  Too Many is the answer to your question! Not sure if this is any help but this is what I have and what I am trying to condense it into and why? and also what I would repurchase.  Estee Lauder Double Wear * Rimmel Wake me Up * L'oreal Nude magique Bourjois Healthy Mix (repurchase) Bourjois Healthy Mix serum Bourjois 123 * (repurchase) Bourjois Happy Light (repurchase) Nars Tinted Moisturiser * (Repurchase) Illamasqua Skinbase * MAC Face & Body Dr Jart Nourishing BB Cream YSL Le touche Eclat  * (repurchase) YSL Youth Liberator Serum (repurchase Shu Uemura Noburu MAC Prep & Prime BB Balm compact Bare Escentuals Original foundation  Too many i told you! The ones with an * are ones which have 50% or less remaining which I am concentrating on using up. Estee Lauder DW and Rimmel WMU will be finished before the end of Feb hopefully as there is barely anything left.   I only keep 3 out and in easy reach at any one time at the moment, one light, one medium and one full coverage and I am using them till they are gone, before pulling another one out to add in the mix.  All are less than 12 months old I think and the only one i think i may struggle to use is the MAC BB Prep and Prime balm and the Shu Noburu, cream compact foundations don't sit well on my skin and require quite a bit of work with a beauty blender to work.  I do wear foundation regularly every day and shift between lighter and heavier coverages depending on my skin and what I am doing. I also find that one or two of these are my summar foundations when my skin gets a small amount of colour.  I am relatively loyal to Bourjois in the drug store as the shade match is spot on for me. Rimmel Wake me up I love but is a touch dark, more my summer shade and the L'oreal was purchased to try the different formula to avoid splashing on the Georgio Armarni version.   My Favourite, MUFE F&B I don't have at the moment, so I am working on finishing some up before I repurchase so that I can reduce the number I have down from 16 to 10. Which means I need to use up 7 before I can buy MUFE.   Ideally i would have  1) MUFE Face & body - light coverage/water/heatproof 2) Bourjois 123 - dupe for ELDW on me - heavier coverage for bad skin days 3) YSL  Le Touche Eclat - everyday buildable base 4) YSL Youth Liberator - full to medium coverage - posh events  Maybe if I was being really naughty I would like to keep the Nars TM and Bourjois happy light or Healthy mix as well, but happy light comes up darker and I can only wear in the summer!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2014)

I wanted to throw another great blog post into the discussion of highend vs lowend lippies. Just a bit food for thought.  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/01/anatomy-lipstick.html


----------



## aradhana (Feb 10, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I am in need of a new mascara as all my samples are out. My favorite is the Chanel Volume, but I really don't want to spend $30 on a mascara right now. Does anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper one that they've been enjoying?


  I pretty much almost entirely wear drug store mascara, and have no qualms about it. I usually wear maybelline volume express falsies and falsies big eyes....I keep repurchasing because it works well and the price is right.   From mac I like their false lashes mascara.  And mufe smoky lash.  





elkaknits said:


> I am very sad that the Coygirl I purchased from Nordstrom last year when it was being D/c-ed apparently is over 3 yrs old.  I have been inputting my information into that check your cosmetics thing and I have to say I believe their algorithm is off.  I have about 8 smash box single color eyeshadows which I have been wearing my favorite almost finished for about 6 yrs.  Umm they tell me they were purchased in '13!  Impossible.  Smashbox discontinued the single color pots by fall '11.  Either way they are at least 4 yrs old and being pitched.   Since the coygirl and the shisheido duo are basically new {purchased in past year or two} I am keeping them.  I don't care what that site says about them being ancient


 I don't know whether it was posted in this thread, but could you post the link to the checker?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 10, 2014)

Great blog post!! Honestly, lipstick and lipgloss never stay on me for very long. I'm either chewing gum, drinking water or coffee...lol! Drugstore lipstick is A okay with me.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/01/anatomy-lipstick.html


Great post! I personally don't mind paying extra for things like packaging, innovative research & development, even advertising.. What really gets me is the owners of the company/executives making many many times more than everyone else.. I don't mind that they make more, but they make soooo much more it's ridiculous.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 10, 2014)

I love all the points of view on this thread, it keeps me stimulated through my beauty journey!  So I've hit my 4 beauty products limit for feb already, but im proud of myself so far. Managed to sell even more stuff on ebay and it feels great clearing out.  My mantra atm is that theres a time on everything, so use what you love NOW


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Great post! I personally don't mind paying extra for things like packaging, innovative research & development, even advertising.. What really gets me is the owners of the company/executives making many many times more than everyone else.. I don't mind that they make more, but they make soooo much more it's ridiculous.


  Exactly! I think it's important to keep in mind what you pay for - and only a small percentage is actually the product itself.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Exactly! I think it's important to keep in mind what you pay for - and only a small percentage is actually the product itself.


Definitely!! If I could mix up my own lipsticks for a fraction of the cost and have them look as good, I for suuure would. Alas, it would probably be more expensive than just buying the ones I like given the amount of times I would fail in the result lol. And if I liked drugstore lipsticks, I would buy those! The shades and formulas just aren't the best on me and my MAC ones I love to death and think they're worth the extra 8 dollars or so, especially since drugstore makeup is getting more expensive too. I'm also okay with buying the occasional Chanel lipstick or something if I really love it. That being said, I do save on other things like body scrubs, shaving cream, face cleansers, moisturizers, etc. since I mix my own.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I don't know whether it was posted in this thread, but could you post the link to the checker?


   Thank you, I will check those out!


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 10, 2014)

my favorite mascara forever and a day {like over 20 yrs} is Loreal Voluminous.  Tho they apparently have a new butterfly brush that is catching  my eye.  To be honest other than the old Dior Cashmere {not parfait and I don't think it was waterproof} in Purple or Navy it is the only mascara I have continued to buy time after time.  I haven't seen the dior in a long time but it used to be my HE mascara from over 30 yrs ago.  Haven't found any HE since worth a repurchase.  Yes I have tried many favorites such as Chanel and Lancome.  

  to be super honest unless I am going for a color mascara {I love navy and purple to bring out the green in my eyes} it doesn't seem worth it to spend $$$ for black mascara.  But that is me.


----------



## trina11225 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Knope2012* 



I am in need of a new mascara as all my samples are out. My favorite is the Chanel Volume, but I really don't want to spend $30 on a mascara right now. Does anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper one that they've been enjoying?



 Maybeline Rocket


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I don't know whether it was posted in this thread, but could you post the link to the checker?


  http://checkcosmetic.net/


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 10, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I don't know whether it was posted in this thread, but could you post the link to the checker?


  I got it from somebody else on this thread and bookmarked it.  I have been going through all my things with it.  Some stuff like MAC cosmetics purchases I can date by release or online order status things and others by when I started wearing it.

  I distinctly recall my husband's ex-wife making a comment on my smash box make-up right after I started wearing it and I haven't repurchased since.... that was in the Oct '07.  Yes I was friends with his wife.  In the TMI column she encouraged me to go out with him since she was stepping out and I refused to do so until they were separated.  But I always respected him and @ a year after they separated we became a couple instead of just good friends.  But either way because of the whole drama I clearly remember when I got them.

  Anyway link:

  http://checkcosmetic.net


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 10, 2014)

A lot of it is just the perception or image or status, which they can get us to pay for. I'm sure if you could do a "blind taste test," so to speak, very few could pick out the difference between a high end and mid-range lipstick. And the pretty packaging and feeling that you have a luxurious item may be worth it for some.   I remember seeing a study somewhere in which people had paid too much for certain items, and they interviewed them afterwards and told them they had overpaid. Almost all of them said it was "worth it" and justified it in some way because they didn't want to admit to themselves that they had wasted money.  We are willing participants in a lot of this, which is why it is a profitable industry.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Definitely!! If I could mix up my own lipsticks for a fraction of the cost and have them look as good, I for suuure would. Alas, it would probably be more expensive than just buying the ones I like given the amount of times I would fail in the result lol. And if I liked drugstore lipsticks, I would buy those! The shades and formulas just aren't the best on me and my MAC ones I love to death and think they're worth the extra 8 dollars or so, especially since drugstore makeup is getting more expensive too. I'm also okay with buying the occasional Chanel lipstick or something if I really love it. That being said, I do save on other things like body scrubs, shaving cream, face cleansers, moisturizers, etc. since I mix my own.


  I do think there is value, however, in a fashion-forward companies like Mac or Nars, which showcase new colours and textures and trends. They also provide a lot of application information for their customers, so there is some value in that as well. I just don't think it is worth paying so much more for the deluxe levels above those types of brands on a regular basis, unless the feeling that provides is truly affordable for one's budget. I worry that people who can't really afford it get the idea that they should scrimp and save or get into debt for deluxe products because it is "worth it."   Better to spend that kind of money on good shoes for a job interview or something, which can help one get ahead because that is more the sort of thing where perception is important, like it or not.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> We are willing participants in a lot of this, which is why it is a profitable industry.


I need to get a friend to try this with me!! Pick out a drugstore lipstick and a MAC dupe and put them on me while I'm blindfolded to see if I could tell the difference.. lol. Although when I've done those kind of things with say Coke/Pepsi or a name brand/no brand chip for example I can always tell which is which. It would be interesting to see the results of that with cosmetics! I've tried a couple of the Revlon Lip Butters and their counterparts in the MAC lustre formula and I found the Revlon colors to be too muddy/opaque and they melted/wore off a lot faster for me. Same with Color Tattoos/Paint Pots. But who knows, maybe it was all in my head? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I agree that when people are told they've paid too much for an item their first instinct is to justify it, that's been researched over and over again. I do think there's something to be said for the "you get what you pay for" argument though. The curve of the relationship of quality to price just levels off at a certain point, where you're paying a huge percentage more for something that's only a small percentage better. And some brands obviously inflate costs just for appearance of status rather than actual quality. You just have to decide when the trade up is worth it to you.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Better to spend that kind of money on good shoes for a job interview or something, which can help one get ahead because that is more the sort of thing where perception is important, like it or not.


Oh absolutely, I completely agree with you. I mentioned in a previous post that I would never buy a Chanel foundation or another YSL lipstick or something because I've tried them and I don't see the quality there. My Chanel lipstick is my favorite formula, but I only have one and I really considered the purchase before I made it. Would I buy another? Maybe, in the future, once I've used up almost all of my other lipsticks and if I still think the formula is much better than other brands (it may not be, by that time). Other than that, the most expensive things I own are my Hourglass powders and NARS foundation, both of which I love and spent time researching and considering. If there was a cheaper highlighter or foundation that had the same formula or color match, I'd be all over it. And I definitely don't think it's worth going into debt for ANY cosmetic item, HE or not! It's all up to personal taste and financial situation.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I need to get a friend to try this with me!! Pick out a drugstore lipstick and a MAC dupe and put them on me while I'm blindfolded to see if I could tell the difference.. lol. Although when I've done those kind of things with say Coke/Pepsi or a name brand/no brand chip for example I can always tell which is which. It would be interesting to see the results of that with cosmetics! I've tried a couple of the Revlon Lip Butters and their counterparts in the MAC lustre formula and I found the Revlon colors to be too muddy/opaque and they melted/wore off a lot faster for me. Same with Color Tattoos/Paint Pots. But who knows, maybe it was all in my head? :wink:   I agree that when people are told they've paid too much for an item their first instinct is to justify it, that's been researched over and over again. I do think there's something to be said for the "you get what you pay for" argument though. The curve of the relationship of quality to price just levels off at a certain point, where you're paying a huge percentage more for something that's only a small percentage better. And some brands obviously inflate costs just for appearance of status rather than actual quality. You just have to decide when the trade up is worth it to you.


  Yes, I totally agree with you. I mean, really bad makeup does exist! And probably almost every half-decent company does come up with some products that are miles ahead of the rest on occasion. I'm mostly skeptical about the difference between mid-range and high-end (and, in some cases, the best of the drugstore). Does that small percentage better really exist, or is it just perception? I suspect most products at the mid-range and up are all pretty well-formulated for the most part, although almost every company has a few real duds or stand-out products sometimes.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 10, 2014)

I just hit the pan on my Crew highlighter powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't realised that I wear it that much... I love it but I won't be sad when I finish it because I've got plenty other blushes that need some love.
  Also, I resisted every temptation in the drugstore today, even though my mum wanted to buy me something.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Yes, I totally agree with you. I mean, really bad makeup does exist! And probably almost every half-decent company does come up with some products that are miles ahead of the rest on occasion. I'm mostly skeptical about the difference between mid-range and high-end (and, in some cases, the best of the drugstore). Does that small percentage better really exist, or is it just perception? I suspect most products at the mid-range and up are all pretty well-formulated for the most part, although almost every company has a few real duds or stand-out products sometimes.


  I'm pretty skeptical about the mid-to-high range jump as well. MAC is the large majority of my items, followed by NARS and MUFE. I have 3 Hourglass products (not sure if people consider them HE or not but their powders are like $52 in Canada - that's HE to me! lol.) and my 1 Chanel. Haven't found anything else I'd be willing to splurge on out of all the things I've tried.. Although I've definitely found a difference in some products, for the large majority of them I've found the mid-range items to be at least the same if not better quality.. And there's definitely duds in every brand depending on what qualities you like your formulas to have.


----------



## princessjest (Feb 10, 2014)

My HG mascaras are both by No.17 - Va va volume is my favourite    I don't own much HE stuff, mostly chanel nail varnishes and some of those chip so easily! Here In  France Hourglass is at a HE price point and I am really keen to tr y one or two of their ambient lighting powders.  Mac, Mufe and nars tend to keep me beyond busy!   I haven't bought anything in Feb yet but I used up the last of my studio fix powder which I use everyday and I have enough for 2 B2M lippies. I have gone OTT on vampy lippies lately ... so apart from those kinda shades what are your favourite lipsticks from the perm line?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

I forgot to add my face of the day: Paradisco, Amber Lights, Rose pigment, Peachykeen, HG Luminous Light, MUFE 19L eyeliner, Patisserie lipstick.

  I only have 4 more lip products to go before I've cycled through all of them this month! On some days I've worn one during the day and then switched it up for evening, but I've been trying to reapply every time it looks like I need to rather than applying once in the morning and then scrapping it for the rest of the day. I also picked out my 5 oldest lippies, all from 2012, and am working on using those up by this summer.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I forgot to add my face of the day: Paradisco, Amber Lights, Rose pigment, Peachykeen, HG Luminous Light, MUFE 19L eyeliner, Patisserie lipstick.  I only have 4 more lip products to go before I've cycled through all of them this month! On some days I've worn one during the day and then switched it up for evening, but I've been trying to reapply every time it looks like I need to rather than applying once in the morning and then scrapping it for the rest of the day. I also picked out my 5 oldest lippies, all from 2012, and am working on using those up by this summer.


  Oo I have rose pigment, might crack that out tomorrow! And picking out the oldest lip products to use is a good idea Ill give that a go.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 10, 2014)

princessjest said:


> My HG mascaras are both by No.17 - Va va volume is my favourite    I don't own much HE stuff, mostly chanel nail varnishes and some of those chip so easily! Here In  France Hourglass is at a HE price point and I am really keen to tr y one or two of their ambient lighting powders.  Mac, Mufe and nars tend to keep me beyond busy!   I haven't bought anything in Feb yet but I used up the last of my studio fix powder which I use everyday and I have enough for 2 B2M lippies. I have gone OTT on vampy lippies lately ... so apart from those kinda shades what are your favourite lipsticks from the perm line?


  My all-time favourite was Chic, which I believe has been discontinued recently, but if they still have it there, it's a lovely rose. It's a frost, but not overly so, just gives a nice dimension. Every time I looked at the permanent collection, I would be attracted to it over and over again, and then laugh when I saw that I had picked it out again out of the line-up. I think Syrup is probably going to be my substitute when I finish my last bullet. Chic is still the best colour on me, ever, so I hope that Syrup will be up to the job!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2014)

princessjest said:


> I haven't bought anything in Feb yet but I used up the last of my studio fix powder which I use everyday and I have enough for 2 B2M lippies. I have gone OTT on vampy lippies lately ... so apart from those kinda shades what are your favourite lipsticks from the perm line?


  Thanks for the mascara recommendations  In my opinion, the Hourglass powders are completely worth it. I have the limited edition palette and the individual powder in Diffused Light, and I love them both. I use Diffused every day and it gives me a flawless finish. 

  My favorite permanent MAC lipsticks are Up the Amp, New York Apple, Syrup, Lovelorn, Patisserie, and Naked Paris.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> And picking out the oldest lip products to use is a good idea Ill give that a go.


  I love it. I only have Melon and Rose as pigments and I always forget to use them even though I always love the look of them.. They're just kind of off on their own! haha. Now that I'm keeping track of everything I use, when I see a blank spot for that month's column I know to use that product! A couple of my lippies like Patisserie and Peach Blossom are half done so I'm hoping it won't take me too much longer to finish them up if I really work at it. I only need 1 more for a B2M!


----------



## princessjest (Feb 10, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Thanks for the mascara recommendations  In my opinion, the Hourglass powders are completely worth it. I have the limited edition palette and the individual powder in Diffused Light, and I love them both. I use Diffused every day and it gives me a flawless finish.   My favorite permanent MAC lipsticks are Up the Amp, New York Apple, Syrup, Lovelorn, Patisserie, and Naked Paris.


  Diffused Light is the one I would really like to try, I want a finishing powder not a blusher or highlighter so it seems to fit the bill best.   Syrup seems to be getting a lot of love I will be sure to check it out, I am also considering Speak Louder,Vegas Volt, CYY or replacing my PinkPink Nouveau that I lost.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2014)

princessjest said:


> Syrup seems to be getting a lot of love I will be sure to check it out, I am also considering Speak Louder,Vegas Volt, CYY or replacing my PinkPink Nouveau that I lost.


  It's a great finishing powder! Syrup is a great almost-neutral on me. I also have Vegas Volt and CYY which are awesome, but I don't use them as much as I should. Pink Nouveau used to be a favorite of mine too, but I need a new tube.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 10, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> It's a great finishing powder! Syrup is a great almost-neutral on me. I also have Vegas Volt and CYY which are awesome, but I don't use them as much as I should. Pink Nouveau used to be a favorite of mine too, but I need a new tube.


  Patisserie is really lovely, too. I have that one as well.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 10, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> my favorite mascara forever and a day {like over 20 yrs} is Loreal Voluminous.  Tho they apparently have a new butterfly brush that is catching  my eye.  To be honest other than the old Dior Cashmere {not parfait and I don't think it was waterproof} in Purple or Navy it is the only mascara I have continued to buy time after time.  I haven't seen the dior in a long time but it used to be my HE mascara from over 30 yrs ago.  Haven't found any HE since worth a repurchase.  Yes I have tried many favorites such as Chanel and Lancome.
> 
> to be super honest unless I am going for a color mascara {I love navy and purple to bring out the green in my eyes} it doesn't seem worth it to spend $$$ for black mascara.  But that is me.


Same here! Loreal Voluminous is my everyday mascara, and has been for over 20 years as well, which is crazy when I think about it. I have fairly thick and long lashes, and find that this works the best for both individual definition and length. Have tried a lot of higher end mascaras too, but I always go back!


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Same here! Loreal Voluminous is my everyday mascara, and has been for over 20 years as well, which is crazy when I think about it. I have fairly thick and long lashes, and find that this works the best for both individual definition and length. Have tried a lot of higher end mascaras too, but I always go back!


  I love L'oreal mascaras.. ( we all know L'oreal is the parent company of Lancome) -- the Voluminous and the Fiber lash in gold tube are what I use all the time.

  I don't see any difference with HE mascaras and ones by L'oreal and Maybelline - the quality is at par with HE and you are looking at a $ 20 difference.


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I am very sad that the Coygirl I purchased from Nordstrom last year when it was being D/c-ed apparently is over 3 yrs old.  I have been inputting my information into that check your cosmetics thing and I have to say I believe their algorithm is off.  I have about 8 smash box single color eyeshadows which I have been wearing my favorite almost finished for about 6 yrs.  Umm they tell me they were purchased in '13!  Impossible.  Smashbox discontinued the single color pots by fall '11.  Either way they are at least 4 yrs old and being pitched.
> 
> 
> Since the coygirl and the shisheido duo are basically new {purchased in past year or two} I am keeping them.  I don't care what that site says about them being ancient


  I have pigmented products, blush, es, powders -- which are over 8-9 years old.. and still in perfect shape.  Pigments don't get contaminated easily and last for a long time.

  what products must always be fresh:  mascara, lip gloss (even these can be stretched for over 1 year +)

  I agree the algorithms on that site are a bit flaky tho.  I think common sense is what's needed to determine what is still good and feels comfortable.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I love L'oreal mascaras.. ( we all know L'oreal is the parent company of Lancome) -- the Voluminous and the Fiber lash in gold tube are what I use all the time.  I don't see any difference with HE mascaras and ones by L'oreal and Maybelline - the quality is at par with HE and you are looking at a $ 20 difference.


  Plus, you aren't supposed to keep mascaras for that long, too. You'd be tempted to keep an expensive mascara going for longer than a cheaper one.


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Plus, you aren't supposed to keep mascaras for that long, too. You'd be tempted to keep an expensive mascara going for longer than a cheaper one.


  lol yes.. it hurts to throw out a $ 30+ product..


----------



## aradhana (Feb 10, 2014)

I think l'oreal also owns Maybelline... they had Maybelline products at the l'oreal warehouse sale I went to recently...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol yes.. it hurts to throw out a $ 30+ product..


Which reminds me that I should really chuck that Dior and Chanel mascara I have tucked away, but never use--lol


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/01/anatomy-lipstick.html


  this is good information on the basics of the lippie.. but yes, THE biggest expenditures is in the branding, marketing, advertising -- those models make tons of $$ ... and then the packaging.

  but building a mfg plant/ R&D continual/Admin costs are the biggest expenses.

  it is for this reason I keep harping on the fact that cosmetics is not a collectible -- as they do not meet the criteria for collectible items or even have any intrinsic value.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 10, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I am in need of a new mascara as all my samples are out. My favorite is the Chanel Volume, but I really don't want to spend $30 on a mascara right now. Does anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper one that they've been enjoying?


  Volume de Chanel is my fav too!  I have found that mufe smocky lash is very comparable


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I think l'oreal also owns Maybelline... they had Maybelline products at the l'oreal warehouse sale I went to recently...


  Yes aradhana.. L'oreal is a major conglomerate holding dozens of companies world wide under different labels.


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> Volume de Chanel is my fav too!  I have found that mufe smocky lash is very comparable


  I bought the black Chanel Volume and then got snookered (let myself be snookered) into buying the plum.. it looks great on lower lashes but I don't recommend these as any means of saving money..


  edit:  I have used the L'oreal Lash out.. waterproof for at least 15 years, as a base coat for building thickness. This is my favourite mascara by far!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm almost 1,100 messages behind (!!!)

  WHAT IS A LOW BUY?
  Low Buy is whatever you decide it is. Is it one item per month or some other set number per month or year? A particular dollar amount? Only buying stuff you know will look good on you? Only buying stuff you know you will *_really_* wear? Your choice. I'm trying to buy much less in terms of $$ and numbers, but no exact set figure. Talking photos of my stuff has helped me.

  I got the two Fluidlines from Fantasy of Flowers. The MAC April collections will be the real test of my resolve.

  I started seeing pictures of the NARS Final Cut collection weeks ago and i began to salivate. Then i took photos of the over 125 blushes and highlighters i have. That helped put a damper on my desire, as i rarely wear blush.

  I've already photographed all my violet-purple-plum-cool pink lip products (1 box of lipsticks, 1/2 box of glosses - that's hundreds of items). I still have to photo the other 2 boxes of lip products and all 8 boxes of eye makeup. I *_really_* need to do my eye makeup soon because i am always drawn to pretty eye shadow colors - even if i won't wear them or have virtual dupes for them. I've put several NARS eyeshadows into an on-line shopping cart... then *not* hit the "buy" button...

  Thanks for this group for helping me stay strong.

  Stay strong, my Low-buy sisters and brothers!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 10, 2014)

princessjest said:


> I haven't bought anything in Feb yet but I used up the last of my studio fix powder which I use everyday and I have enough for 2 B2M lippies. I have gone OTT on vampy lippies lately ... so apart from those kinda shades what are your favourite lipsticks from the perm line?


  My favorite perm lippie is Pure Zen. Followed by High Tea, which I used to hate at first, lol.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Definitely!! If I could mix up my own lipsticks for a fraction of the cost and have them look as good, I for suuure would. Alas, it would probably be more expensive than just buying the ones I like given the amount of times I would fail in the result lol. And if I liked drugstore lipsticks, I would buy those! The shades and formulas just aren't the best on me and my MAC ones I love to death and think they're worth the extra 8 dollars or so, especially since drugstore makeup is getting more expensive too. I'm also okay with buying the occasional Chanel lipstick or something if I really love it. That being said, I do save on other things like body scrubs, shaving cream, face cleansers, moisturizers, etc. since I mix my own.


Yeah, mixing own lipstick would cost much more than it costs the company and it would never be the same >.< I tried some of the organic lipsticks and ugh, completely different texture, too much of a clay taste etc lol But at least mixing own lip balms is cheap and easy!! Do you have any good recipe for DIY shaving cream and moisturizer? *-*


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 10, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Yay good job! I just started keeping a list. It was step 2 after The Great Purge (official name). I was terrified to count the dollars I was spending on makeup because I knew it was absolutely ridiculous. Now I'm doing it and it's seriously so helpful. It was a hard pill to swallow at first, but I'm so happy I sucked it up and started.   This is totally random, but how many foundations do y'all have/use? I am a base fanatic and feel as if I *need* a tinted moisturizer, more budget friendly foundation, and a couple high end foundations on rotation. Anybody else have this vice?


  I use one at a time. I have two on deck that I bought last year from Sephora during the sale and I'm almost done with one now. I have a bit of face and body left to use. Each foundation offers different coverage, though.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *aradhana*
> 
> 
> I think l'oreal also owns Maybelline... they had Maybelline products at the l'oreal warehouse sale I went to recently...
> ...


  According to one website, L'Oréal owns:

*Professional products*


Kérastase, created by L'Oreal in 1964 	
Kéraskin Esthetics, created by L'Oreal in 2007 and specializing in skin care professionals. 	
L'Oréal Technique 	
L'Oréal Professionnel, including ARTec and Innate 	
Matrix Essentials, founded by Arnie Miller in 1980 and acquired by L'Oreal in 2000. 	
Mizani, founded in 1991 and bought by L'Oreal in 2001. 	
PureOlogy Research, founded in 2001 and acquired by L'Oreal in 2007. 	
Redken 5th Avenue NYC, founded by Jheri Redding and Paula Kent in 1960 and acquired by L'Oreal in 1993. 	
Shu Uemura Art of Hair 
 
*L'Oreal Luxe*


Biotherm 	
Cacharel 	
Clarisonic 	
Diesel 	
Drakkar noir 	
EM Michelle Phan 	
Giorgio Armani 	
Helena Rubinstein 	
Kiehl's 	
Lancôme 	
Maison Martin Margiela 	
Paloma Picasso 	
The Body Shop 	
Ralph Lauren 	
Shu Uemura 	
Stella McCartney 	
Urban Decay 	
Viktor & Rolf 	
Yue Sai 	
Yves Saint Laurent 
  ​
*Consumer products*


Créateurs de Beauté 	
Essie 	
Garnier 	
L’Oréal Paris 	
Ombrelle 	
Maybelline 	
SoftSheen-Carson 
 
*Active cosmetics*


Dermablend 	
EM Michelle Phan 	
Inneov 	
La Roche Posay 	
Roger&Gallet 	
Sanoflore 	
Skinceuticals 	
Vichy


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 10, 2014)

My second swap arrived today! I absolutely adore Ripe For Love blush. I was tempted by it last summer but resisted because I have so many other peachy/coral shades. Now that I've culled a couple that were a bit too pigmented for me from my collection, this one will get the love and attention it needs. It's a beautiful shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok, someone else has to trade with me so I can get more pressies in the mail.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 10, 2014)

lilinah said:


> According to one website, L'Oréal owns:  *Professional products*
> 
> Kérastase, created by L'Oreal in 1964
> Kéraskin Esthetics, created by L'Oreal in 2007 and specializing in skin care professionals.
> ...


 I had been hoping they'd have armani or Shu uemura at the sale but no such luck!


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

those are the jewels in the crown and rarely go on sales -- their production is limited to specific quantities per lot/item.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 10, 2014)

So today I used:   Lorac Pro Palette: Taupe, Espresso, Sable and Cream Sugarpill: Mochi Tarte Magic Blush Mac Venus l/s  I am having so much fun using something different each day and rediscovering products long forgotten that I might do the same for March


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Yeah, mixing own lipstick would cost much more than it costs the company and it would never be the same >.< I tried some of the organic lipsticks and ugh, completely different texture, too much of a clay taste etc lol But at least mixing own lip balms is cheap and easy!! Do you have any good recipe for DIY shaving cream and moisturizer? *-*


  Yeah I haven't had much luck with the "natural/organic" products either. I also am hesitant to purchase them since they expire much faster.

  For shaving I'm just using straight up jojoba oil right now! Works like a dream and keeps the skin soft. If I want my legs *really *soft I'll shave, then exfoliate with a sugar/sweet almond oil scrub that I mix, then shave again. Or use an epilator, exfoliate, shave. If you want a super basic/cheap moisturizer try pure shea or cocoa butter or even a light oil like grapeseed or sweet almond for summer! I read an article about a hand model who said her secret to perfect hands is applying sweet almond oil 30 times a day.. lol. Oh and her husband does the dishes of course.


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

I work with a guy who shaves his head.. and he uses any conditioner and slathers his head and shaves it clean.. lol.  He has the glossiest head I have ever seen!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I work with a guy who shaves his head.. and he uses any conditioner and slathers his head and shaves it clean.. lol.  He has the glossiest head I have ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm having a ton of fun with it too! I really look forward to seeing your daily looks, keeps me motivated to continue.  I'm really excited that all my babies are getting used. I'll often use the same stuff every day and not spread out the love.


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have pigmented products, blush, es, powders -- which are over 8-9 years old.. and still in perfect shape.  Pigments don't get contaminated easily and last for a long time.
> 
> what products must always be fresh:  mascara, lip gloss (even these can be stretched for over 1 year +)
> 
> I agree the algorithms on that site are a bit flaky tho.  I think common sense is what's needed to determine what is still good and feels comfortable.


  Eh I just threw out 46 {maybe 48 but testing 2 glosses } products.  That includes my daughters things which I told them we could go shopping this Saturday.  _For Them.  _I started with my eyeshadows and liners and blushes because I have so few of those plus I freak out at the idea of messing up my eyes in any way.  I was sad to throw away my Dior ummm 5 thingie and my Shisheido duo but that is okay.  Lipsticks I didn't throw away many.  I have several from '07 that still smell vanilla-riffic but that is probably because they have never been used {b-ups}  I did end up putting 4 products in my b2m pocket.  I did throw away several lipsticks that I just don't wear at all.  Lorac, Laura Mercier and Bobbie Brown... I have so many lipsticks there is no way I will get through them and some opened ones had turned so facing reality.   My daughters have really old make-up because they tend to trade with their friends and snag from me instead of buying for themselves.  It is not as if I don't offer to take them shopping.  

  Anyway I put the lipsticks that are wicked old into my to wear pile.  I will cry when I finally run out of Wild Bout You, Budding Lust and Deep Attraction.  Those are the oldest in my lipstick box.  I had 5 Budding Lusts because I loved it so hard and had to throw one away... it was obviously bad just from scent but the other 4 hadn't been opened and still look/smell fine.  Deep Attraction and Wild Bout You are basically the same color different finishes and I don't think there is a color match in the MAC line up.  I also had to throw away my Nars Scarlet Empress which is a crazy favorite.  I could tell when I put it on my lips that it tasted funny.  Le Sad.

  I still have to go through my Chanel lipsticks.... I know one of them is very old.... Rouge Noir from '06 I think but most of my Chanels are much newer so I am feeling safe with those.  Just need to find that one and I will be done.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have very sensitive skin and the only product I've found that I can use is the Kiss My Face Shave Lotion. It can be pricy, but I just buy four bottles at a time on Amazon so I only spend $20 a year. I've also been able to save a lot of money on razors by subscribing to the Dollar Shave Club. You get four blades for $6/month, which is a lot cheaper than I can get in store.


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 10, 2014)

re razors... my husband actually swishes his in rubbing alcohol and then dries them.  He went from changing out his blades every 2-3 weeks to changing them in 6 months.  MONTHS.  Not a typo.  We have a friend who is a barber who told him that was the way to get razors to last.  Works


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 10, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> re razors... my husband actually swishes his in rubbing alcohol and then dries them.  He went from changing out his blades every 2-3 weeks to changing them in 6 months.  MONTHS.  Not a typo.  We have a friend who is a barber who told him that was the way to get razors to last.  Works


  I'll have to try that! If I don't change mine once a week, my skin gets irritated very easily


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 10, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> Eh I just threw out 46 {maybe 48 but testing 2 glosses } products.  That includes my daughters things which I told them we could go shopping this Saturday.  _For Them.  _I started with my eyeshadows and liners and blushes because I have so few of those plus I freak out at the idea of messing up my eyes in any way.  I was sad to throw away my Dior ummm 5 thingie and my Shisheido duo but that is okay.  Lipsticks I didn't throw away many.  I have several from '07 that still smell vanilla-riffic but that is probably because they have never been used {b-ups}  I did end up putting 4 products in my b2m pocket.  I did throw away several lipsticks that I just don't wear at all.  Lorac, Laura Mercier and Bobbie Brown... I have so many lipsticks there is no way I will get through them and some opened ones had turned so facing reality.   My daughters have really old make-up because they tend to trade with their friends and snag from me instead of buying for themselves.  It is not as if I don't offer to take them shopping.
> 
> Anyway I put the lipsticks that are wicked old into my to wear pile.  I will cry when I finally run out of Wild Bout You, Budding Lust and Deep Attraction.  Those are the oldest in my lipstick box.  I had 5 Budding Lusts because I loved it so hard and had to throw one away... it was obviously bad just from scent but the other 4 hadn't been opened and still look/smell fine.  Deep Attraction and Wild Bout You are basically the same color different finishes and I don't think there is a color match in the MAC line up.  I also had to throw away my Nars Scarlet Empress which is a crazy favorite.  I could tell when I put it on my lips that it tasted funny.  Le Sad.
> 
> I still have to go through my Chanel lipsticks.... I know one of them is very old.... Rouge Noir from '06 I think but most of my Chanels are much newer so I am feeling safe with those.  Just need to find that one and I will be done.


  What a shame that so many items had gone off. Great reinforcement to avoid backups!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yeah I haven't had much luck with the "natural/organic" products either. I also am hesitant to purchase them since they expire much faster.
> 
> For shaving I'm just using straight up jojoba oil right now! Works like a dream and keeps the skin soft. If I want my legs *really *soft I'll shave, then exfoliate with a sugar/sweet almond oil scrub that I mix, then shave again. Or use an epilator, exfoliate, shave. If you want a super basic/cheap moisturizer try pure shea or cocoa butter or even a light oil like grapeseed or sweet almond for summer! I read an article about a hand model who said her secret to perfect hands is applying sweet almond oil 30 times a day.. lol. Oh and her husband does the dishes of course.


  And the organic products can be so expensive to keep trying to find something that works! Most you can't even return =/

  Thanks, I never thought of using jojoba oil that way! I bought two bottles and they are sitting around cos I never got around to use them. I'm allergic to so many things so so far the only thing working well as shaving cream was clay soap bar, but its a hassle to use 

I tried some moisturizers with shea and cocoa butter and they are great for body but too heavy for face, I plan to mix my own later so I can use exactly what I want and for cheaper xoxo I bought some oil and beeswax after-shower moisturizers but didn't get around to try them yet, but I really have to before they get bad D: I think I overbought organic bath-items during last year sales >.<


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Kaori* 

 
  And the organic products can be so expensive to keep trying to find something that works! Most you can't even return =/

  Thanks, I never thought of using jojoba oil that way! I bought two bottles and they are sitting around cos I never got around to use them. I'm allergic to so many things so so far the only thing working well as shaving cream was clay soap bar, but its a hassle to use 

I tried some moisturizers with shea and cocoa butter and they are great for body but too heavy for face, I plan to mix my own later so I can use exactly what I want and for cheaper xoxo I bought some oil and beeswax after-shower moisturizers but didn't get around to try them yet, but I really have to before they get bad D: I think I overbought organic bath-items during last year sales >.<



  Yeah I only use the 100% pure shea and cocoa butters (1 ingredient - yay!) and only for body. To cleanse my face I use sweet almond or jojoba oil. Then steam off with a warm washcloth or use them in the shower. For face moisturizer at night I use sweet almond oil with rosehip and a drop of tea tree oil mixed onto a cotton pad. For day I like argan oil (but I buy the cheaper stuff, not Josie Maran). The thing with oils for face moisturizing is that you need a very very very small amount.. like 3 drops for the whole face. If I put too much on I let it sink in and then blot the excess with a tissue.

  Let me know what you think of jojoba for shaving! Hopefully that helps you use some up! To use up your jojoba you could also do hair masks with it, I like it for that also! I purchased too many bath/body oils and butters too lol. I'm using a tablespoon of shea butter in the bath once in a while and that's really nice.. it's like Lush bath melts but without all of the colors and fragrances.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 10, 2014)

One more item down: I was finally able to sell my Tendertone BU. It's a strangely good feeling to see my collection getting smaller, even if it's just one product at a time.
  I'm waiting for my swap package, but I think it will take a while since it's coming from overseas. Both BUs of products that I like and know that I will actually use.

  I'm glad to see that the swap thread is helping people to discover new items and reduce their stash at the same time. Go Team Low-buy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swatched all of my MSFs today and since my tolerance for shimmer is slowly getting lower and lower there are now some that I don't wear anymore. By Candlelight, Lust, Porcelaine Pink and Redhead. But I'm not ready yet to seperate them from their MSF family, I don't want to regret it later if I get rid of them.

  Reading about the Mega Metal shadows in another thread reminded me of Dalliance, which I could've sworn I still had somewhere but I'm unable to find it. Maybe I already sold/swapped it and forgot about it? I'm starting to question my sanity, lol. My stash is not THAT huge, I should definitely remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I came across the Aloha Pigment stack from the Vera collection... I have never used it other than swatching it. It is gorgeous, but I don't really know what to do with it. Any ideas on how I could use it?

  I also finally checked all my lispticks for ''snow'' and all of them are fine.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yeah I only use the 100% pure shea and cocoa butters (1 ingredient - yay!) and only for body. To cleanse my face I use sweet almond or jojoba oil. Then steam off with a warm washcloth or use them in the shower. For face moisturizer at night I use sweet almond oil with rosehip and a drop of tea tree oil mixed onto a cotton pad. For day I like argan oil (but I buy the cheaper stuff, not Josie Maran). The thing with oils for face moisturizing is that you need a very very very small amount.. like 3 drops for the whole face. If I put too much on I let it sink in and then blot the excess with a tissue.
> 
> Let me know what you think of jojoba for shaving! Hopefully that helps you use some up! To use up your jojoba you could also do hair masks with it, I like it for that also! I purchased too many bath/body oils and butters too lol. I'm using a tablespoon of shea butter in the bath once in a while and that's really nice.. it's like Lush bath melts but without all of the colors and fragrances.


  Great routine! i use butters and oils as well I have oily skin and use macadamia oil as a face moisturizer since it has a very light consistency and sinks in quickly


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> Great routine! i use butters and oils as well I have oily skin and use macadamia oil as a face moisturizer since it has a very light consistency and sinks in quickly


Thanks! My skin has been so much better since I simplified things so much. I just need to work on the fruits & vegetables/water now haha.. I'll have to try macadamia some day! (When I get through the 7 I have now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am a big user of oils too.. sweet almond is my mu remover. Jojoba and olive oil for night moisture over night creams.. lol.  Hey, at my age I have to fight age like an old tigress.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am a big user of oils too.. sweet almond is my mu remover. Jojoba and olive oil for night moisture over night creams.. lol.  Hey, at my age I have to fight age like an old tigress.


  I'm in my 20s but I'm ready to fight now!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 10, 2014)

In an attempt to save money, I am trying to get by with a DIY brush cleaner for spot cleaning.  I am currently using isopropyl alcohol + a few drops of dish soap, but I'm worried that this is going to dry out my brushes (especially those with natural hair).  I have seen other DIY recipes that include a leave-in conditioner, but I'm really concerned about that potentially causing breakouts from the residue left on the brushes (I have very acne-prone skin and hair products seem to exacerbate breakouts for me).  Can anyone steer me in the right direction here?  Should I continue on the DIY route, or should I shell out the money for a store-bought spot cleanser?  I don't want to ruin my brushes.

  FYI I am using Dr. Bronner's to deep clean, if that makes a difference.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yeah I only use the 100% pure shea and cocoa butters (1 ingredient - yay!) and only for body. To cleanse my face I use sweet almond or jojoba oil. Then steam off with a warm washcloth or use them in the shower. For face moisturizer at night I use sweet almond oil with rosehip and a drop of tea tree oil mixed onto a cotton pad. For day I like argan oil (but I buy the cheaper stuff, not Josie Maran). The thing with oils for face moisturizing is that you need a very very very small amount.. like 3 drops for the whole face. If I put too much on I let it sink in and then blot the excess with a tissue.
> 
> Let me know what you think of jojoba for shaving! Hopefully that helps you use some up! To use up your jojoba you could also do hair masks with it, I like it for that also! I purchased too many bath/body oils and butters too lol. I'm using a tablespoon of shea butter in the bath once in a while and that's really nice.. it's like Lush bath melts but without all of the colors and fragrances.


  Where do you buy your argan oil?  Is there a big difference in price between what you buy and Josie Maran?  Any difference in purity?  I've heard that cheaper oils are often less refined or pure, which makes me reticent to put them on my face, but maybe I am worrying for nothing?

  I really want to try jojoba oil for shaving now!  Great idea!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> In an attempt to save money, I am trying to get by with a DIY brush cleaner for spot cleaning.  I am currently using isopropyl alcohol + a few drops of dish soap, but I'm worried that this is going to dry out my brushes (especially those with natural hair).  I have seen other DIY recipes that include a leave-in conditioner, but I'm really concerned about that potentially causing breakouts from the residue left on the brushes (I have very acne-prone skin and hair products seem to exacerbate breakouts for me).  Can anyone steer me in the right direction here?  Should I continue on the DIY route, or should I shell out the money for a store-bought spot cleanser?  I don't want to ruin my brushes.
> 
> FYI I am using Dr. Bronner's to deep clean, if that makes a difference.


I started using Johnson's baby shampoo recently and I like it much better than any other cleansers I've tried. My brushes have been great so far, actually seems like they're in better condition than the designated brush cleansers.. Can't comment on the long term effects, but I'm going to keep at it unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I started using Johnson's baby shampoo recently and I like it much better than any other cleansers I've tried. My brushes have been great so far, actually seems like they're in better condition than the designated brush cleansers.. Can't comment on the long term effects, but I'm going to keep at it unless I hear otherwise.


  Do you use it for spot cleaning too (eg between washes), or just deep cleaning?


----------



## lyseD (Feb 10, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Yeah, mixing own lipstick would cost much more than it costs the company and it would never be the same >.< I tried some of the organic lipsticks and ugh, completely different texture, too much of a clay taste etc lol But at least mixing own lip balms is cheap and easy!! Do you have any good recipe for DIY shaving cream and moisturizer? *-*
> Yeah I haven't had much luck with the "natural/organic" products either. I also am hesitant to purchase them since they expire much faster.
> 
> For shaving I'm just using straight up jojoba oil right now! Works like a dream and keeps the skin soft. If I want my legs *really *soft I'll shave, then exfoliate with a sugar/sweet almond oil scrub that I mix, then shave again. Or use an epilator, exfoliate, shave. If you want a super basic/cheap moisturizer try pure shea or cocoa butter or even a light oil like grapeseed or sweet almond for summer! I read an article about a hand model who said her secret to perfect hands is applying sweet almond oil 30 times a day.. lol. Oh and her husband does the dishes of course.


I like the idea of the oil. Does it wear out your blade faster than using regular foam?


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 10, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> In an attempt to save money, I am trying to get by with a DIY brush cleaner for spot cleaning.  I am currently using isopropyl alcohol + a few drops of dish soap, but I'm worried that this is going to dry out my brushes (especially those with natural hair).  I have seen other DIY recipes that include a leave-in conditioner, but I'm really concerned about that potentially causing breakouts from the residue left on the brushes (I have very acne-prone skin and hair products seem to exacerbate breakouts for me).  Can anyone steer me in the right direction here?  Should I continue on the DIY route, or should I shell out the money for a store-bought spot cleanser?  I don't want to ruin my brushes.
> 
> FYI I am using Dr. Bronner's to deep clean, if that makes a difference.


  there was a link a long while ago somewhere on specktra to these little brush nets for drying.  I am not going to remember the you tuber or tutorial or even the product name.  The take-away for me was that the vlogger put a bit of olive oil and an equal bit of dawn type of dish detergent {thro bronners would be much gentler imo} and swirled her brushes in those then rinsed.  She then, of course, put on the brush sleeves so that the bristles dried just so and could be standing brush down in a cup.  I am cheap and didn't buy the brush sleeves and just put my brushes with bristles hanging over the edge of my vanity.  Anyway I like the method.  Alcohol seems kinda drying to my mind and if we can cleanse our faces with oil ~ its the chi-chi thing to do these days~ we can certainly clean our brushes with it.  Yes?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Where do you buy your argan oil?  Is there a big difference in price between what you buy and Josie Maran?  Any difference in purity?  I've heard that cheaper oils are often less refined or pure, which makes me reticent to put them on my face, but maybe I am worrying for nothing?
> 
> I really want to try jojoba oil for shaving now!  Great idea!


Do it! Jojoba oil is awesome and such a multi-purpose product.

  I bought the Aura Cacia.. it's 100% pure argan oil, organic.. I haven't noticed any difference really except that I think it smells better lol! It's in a dark glass bottle, feels pretty silky.. seems legit. Bonus for me is it has a pump and not a dropper. It's like $15/oz rather than $30-36/oz for JM. My skin has continued to be great since I switched, so I'm going to keep using it! Hope that helps!

  Edit: I buy mine in the "natural" section of my grocery store, but you can also get it online at Vitacost, Iherb, and I'm sure a bunch of other places.

  Here's a post you might want to read: http://saadiaorganics.com/7-warning-signs-that-your-argan-oil-is-impure


----------



## Kaori (Feb 10, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> In an attempt to save money, I am trying to get by with a DIY brush cleaner for spot cleaning.  I am currently using isopropyl alcohol + a few drops of dish soap, but I'm worried that this is going to dry out my brushes (especially those with natural hair).  I have seen other DIY recipes that include a leave-in conditioner, but I'm really concerned about that potentially causing breakouts from the residue left on the brushes (I have very acne-prone skin and hair products seem to exacerbate breakouts for me).  Can anyone steer me in the right direction here?  Should I continue on the DIY route, or should I shell out the money for a store-bought spot cleanser?  I don't want to ruin my brushes.
> 
> FYI I am using Dr. Bronner's to deep clean, if that makes a difference.


I always just use regular bar soap to deep clean my brushes and it works fine


----------



## aradhana (Feb 10, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I got it from somebody else on this thread and bookmarked it.  I have been going through all my things with it.  Some stuff like MAC cosmetics purchases I can date by release or online order status things and others by when I started wearing it.
> 
> I distinctly recall my husband's ex-wife making a comment on my smash box make-up right after I started wearing it and I haven't repurchased since.... that was in the Oct '07.  Yes I was friends with his wife.  In the TMI column she encouraged me to go out with him since she was stepping out and I refused to do so until they were separated.  But I always respected him and @ a year after they separated we became a couple instead of just good friends.  But either way because of the whole drama I clearly remember when I got them.
> 
> ...


  thanks for the link! i must have missed it the first time around!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 10, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> In an attempt to save money, I am trying to get by with a DIY brush cleaner for spot cleaning.  I am currently using isopropyl alcohol + a few drops of dish soap, but I'm worried that this is going to dry out my brushes (especially those with natural hair).  I have seen other DIY recipes that include a leave-in conditioner, but I'm really concerned about that potentially causing breakouts from the residue left on the brushes (I have very acne-prone skin and hair products seem to exacerbate breakouts for me).  Can anyone steer me in the right direction here?  Should I continue on the DIY route, or should I shell out the money for a store-bought spot cleanser?  I don't want to ruin my brushes.
> 
> FYI I am using Dr. Bronner's to deep clean, if that makes a difference.


  i use a bar of olive oil soap to clean my brushes. one of the mac artists at the pro store in my city recommended that for cleaning all brushes. it's great because the olive oil conditions it, but also cuts the grease in the cream products very well. the bristles are never left oily or with residue however. and of course, those bars last forever, especially if all you're using them for is cleaning makeup brushes!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 10, 2014)

aradhana said:


> *i use a bar of olive oil soap to clean my brushes.* one of the mac artists at the pro store in my city recommended that for cleaning all brushes. it's great because the olive oil conditions it, but also cuts the grease in the cream products very well. the bristles are never left oily or with residue however. and of course, those bars last forever, especially if all you're using them for is cleaning makeup brushes!


  I sometimes use Allepo soap too, it works great, I feel like it's gentle and it's better at getting stained bristles white again than brush cleanser. And I agree, those soap bars last forever.


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2014)

I use an olive oil soap too!  it works perfectly and since I am germ phobic, I clean them every day -- that's why I have so many brushes in rotation.  I have not found the soap to do any damage at all... in fact, traditional brush cleaners which contain alcohol do dry out the hairs.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

This thread reminded me it was time to give my brushes a cleaning! They're laying out to dry now. ompom:   I'll have to try the olive oil soap when I run out of baby shampoo.. probably won't be for a long time though, hopefully I remember lol.  #teamlowbuy .. saving the beauty world, one problem at a time.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I use an olive oil soap too!  it works perfectly and since I am germ phobic, *I clean them every day -- that's why I have so many brushes in rotation*.  I have not found the soap to do any damage at all... in fact, traditional brush cleaners which contain alcohol do dry out the hairs.
> 
> Ha, I do that too, well after every use not everyday. Never do spot cleaning. It's nice to have enough brushes to rotate so I don't have to wash them everyday. I'm lazy like that, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks to all this swapping (three new blush), exchanging (N2 for two Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge) and finally purchasing (two Hourglass Ambient Blush), I can't decide what I want to wear today.

  THIS is a low-buy?!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 11, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Thanks to all this swapping (three new blush), exchanging (N2 for two Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge) and finally purchasing (two Hourglass Ambient Blush), I can't decide what I want to wear today.
> 
> THIS is a low-buy?!


I hear ya! I ran out of my vibrancy eye primer and I decided to get another one now since they're being DC'd.. then I got a new P+P lip too cause I got thinking about it.. lol. I don't think I'll count those since they're more primers/skincare.. And one of the duo palettes. I just filled it with my favorite blushes and eyeshadows (already had the inserts from the 2 pro palettes separately). But now I have 4 empty palettes that I don't know what to do with.. 2 are new style without insert and 2 are old style with insert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I already like the new palette setup way better than having them separate, and the others were repurchases of things I love so I'm not too disappointed. I need to work on doing way less shopping overall though, rather than displacing the habit from makeup to something else. I just need to stay away from the mall altogether.. haha. I find if I need to go to return something, I hate making the trip just to do a return so I'll end up with a list of things I think I need to get in case I don't get time to go later on..


----------



## Kaori (Feb 11, 2014)

My mac playful petal finally came and I love it  (snapdragon still on back order, hopefully it ships) It's a bit sticky though, but at least it will hold on fine. I love the shimmer and the fact that it's sheer, I wouldn't want that electric pink that bright on my lips lol It's nice cool tones (purple/blue,pink/silver) fine sparkles without the gritty feeling that my tarina tarantino gloss(bronze sparkle) has. Don't have anything like it so I'm happy X3 Not really sure if I like that I can taste vanilla-ish taste, but it's still better than the weird plastic smell/taste of the unscented nars lip glosses >.<


----------



## lyseD (Feb 11, 2014)

Not sure if this is on topic but I think it is kind of related.

  I have an issue with using some beautiful things I own (not make up). I try and talk myself into using/wearing them more but I am so worried they will get damaged they just sit in my cupboard collecting dust, which is silly, I know.

  Anyone else overcome this problem? Where is a good place to start?

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Not sure if this is on topic but I think it is kind of related.
> 
> I have an issue with using some beautiful things I own (not make up). I try and talk myself into using/wearing them more but I am so worried they will get damaged they just sit in my cupboard collecting dust, which is silly, I know.
> 
> ...


Think of it this way: in case of house fire or burglary you may lose them all so there is no 'safe' place for them anyway so may as well just wear them and love them 
  I have more of an issue of buying pretty things and letting them just collect dust because there is never occasion to wear them *cough* pretty 'prom' dress and that elegant corset top *cough*


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I use an olive oil soap too!  it works perfectly and since I am germ phobic, I clean them every day -- that's why I have so many brushes in rotation.  I have not found the soap to do any damage at all... in fact, traditional brush cleaners which contain alcohol do dry out the hairs.
> I was thinking alcohol probably isn't the best.  Do you think there's any problem with using alcohol once in a while to spot clean as long as I am deep cleaning regularly with an oil-based cleanser?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *veronikawithak*
> ...


  Ha!  Love it!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 11, 2014)

One of the signs you're addicted to makeup: You haven't bought anything from MAC in a while and feel the need to buy something right now just for the sake of buying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm filling my cart right now (virtually, of course) but seeing the total always helps me not to submit the order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to wait until Viva Glam will launch in three days because I want to order the lipglass.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 11, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> One of the signs you're addicted to makeup: You haven't bought anything from MAC in a while and feel the need to buy something right now just for the sake of buying. hboy:  I'm filling my cart right now (virtually, of course) but seeing the total always helps me not to submit the order. :haha: I want to wait until Viva Glam will launch in three days because I want to order the lipglass.


  Maybe distract yourself by going through your stash, rediscovering nice things you already have, and coming up with a look. Probably you are just bored. Or if you need some fresh air, maybe go run an errand and get outside for a quick walk, if possible. 90% of the time with me I think it's just boredom.


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I think you're referring to Michelle Phan's brush cleaning tutorial.  Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


  I think it's always good to have an alcohol based brush cleaner on hand -- but use it rarely.  I use mine about every 3-4 weeks and only on brushes like the 217 which can grab colour and oils.  I use the cleanser before I do my regular soap cleansing and so far have had good luck with my brush stash.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 11, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Maybe distract yourself by going through your stash, rediscovering nice things you already have, and coming up with a look. Probably you are just bored. Or if you need some fresh air, maybe go run an errand and get outside for a quick walk, if possible. 90% of the time with me I think it's just boredom.


Thank you for your advice, Rainbunny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes, I'm pretty sure it's just boredom. I closed the online shop and it's okay now.


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> One of the signs you're addicted to makeup: You haven't bought anything from MAC in a while and feel the need to buy something right now just for the sake of buying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have done that, but it happens late late at night (I sometimes work thru the night due to time differences with Europe), and I start to think of things I want.. not need.  I try at that point to go into my own mind or into some research to take my mind off anything new.  I always try to figure out also what a good strategy is for my new looks, clothes etc.. and that takes my mind off mu per se.

  it might help if you stopped looking at new collections -- and concentrate on what you already have.  I am forced to look at new collections but they are SO NEW that they are 2 years or more away from going into production -- so not buyable at all.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 11, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Thank you for your advice, Rainbunny!   Yes, I'm pretty sure it's just boredom. I closed the online shop and it's okay now.


 Good! I think I'm going to take my own advice now-- some fresh air sounds good to me and I need to take a break, anyway.


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Not sure if this is on topic but I think it is kind of related.
> 
> I have an issue with using some beautiful things I own (not make up). I try and talk myself into using/wearing them more but I am so worried they will get damaged they just sit in my cupboard collecting dust, which is silly, I know.
> 
> ...


  A good place to start might be with a group-- if you have an inner fear that you will lose or have something damaged, that is an emotional response to your inner fears. Talk to people in your age/area and see if they can get you some group to share your feelings with.

  I have had this a few times in my life and usually when I travel on business I will wear minimum jewelry and am always careful with clothes selections -- it's not out of fear but is a reality that a woman travelling alone might be mugged more easily and get her watch, diamond ring etc lifted from her.  Not to mention being physically hurt. 

  best of luck.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have done that, but it happens late late at night (I sometimes work thru the night due to time differences with Europe), and I start to think of things I want.. not need.  I try at that point to go into my own mind or into some research to take my mind off anything new.  I always try to figure out also what a good strategy is for my new looks, clothes etc.. and that takes my mind off mu per se.
> 
> it might help if you stopped looking at new collections -- and concentrate on what you already have. * I am forced to look at new collections but they are SO NEW that they are 2 years or more away from going into production -- so not buyable at all.*
> 
> ...


  Enjoy the break! It's good to clear your head sometimes.


  (I apologise for mistakes - I really need to go to bed - it's nearly 11pm over here.)


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Oh wow, that sounds interesting, HerGreyness. You'll probably have forgotton half of the things when they are being released, so not much of a temptation there, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  sadly, yes.. many things I work on do not go into production due to price/ seasonality/ changes in management (lol) or economic factors not accounted for in advance.. so, I sometimes buy things that I have worked on in when they are in the prototype stage.  No wonder I have a lust for buying beautiful packaging.. lol


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Not sure if this is on topic but I think it is kind of related.
> 
> I have an issue with using some beautiful things I own (not make up). I try and talk myself into using/wearing them more but I am so worried they will get damaged they just sit in my cupboard collecting dust, which is silly, I know.
> 
> ...


  I know what you're mean, i have shoes that i wear rarely because i don't  want to damage them.
  I suppose is the fear of losing things (in general)  that stop us ,we have to accept the fact that there's actually a possibility for them to get damaged but our lives will go on nonetheless.
  No matter how beautiful they are they're just things, we should be able to enjoy them now. Also, there's always going to be new things to love


----------



## liba (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello all!

  'Finally had a chance to peek in on this thread and although there's probably no chance I'll catch up from beginning to end, I'll have to say it feels really lively in here! Extra stimulating discussions about many different things.

  As to whether I'm ready for low-buying or not, well….on one hand, I've always been good about deciding on a brand or two and sticking with it, rather than flitting between many brands all the time. On the other hand, where I used to hold back based on some tight ideas about what worked and what didn't work for me, I'm more open to trying a lot of different colors and looks and that opens me up for more stuff (hello, vampy lips - I used to avoid those like the plague and now I've figured out ways to make them work for me, so voila - suddenly more vampy lipsticks in the 'ole stash). I try to be a voice of reason when it comes to things that just don't work for me, but then again, I get really enthusiastic about what I love.

  I am definitely at the point where I've got older products (mostly powders and lipsticks, I'd say) that just aren't as good as the newest ones down the pike. I could keep them for a rainy day, but why bother? So here I am, to get inspired and to do a little inspiring too, in full anti-enabling mode!


----------



## liba (Feb 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Not sure if this is on topic but I think it is kind of related.
> 
> I have an issue with using some beautiful things I own (not make up). I try and talk myself into using/wearing them more but I am so worried they will get damaged they just sit in my cupboard collecting dust, which is silly, I know.
> 
> ...


  Here's one simple solution: Find great repair shops you will trust with your things - talented shoe repair, tailor, china repair, jeweler, furniture refinishers, etc. Or learn how to do basic repairs yourself, so that you can do a perfect job with love on that fraying hem or water stain on the coffee table. Then, you can use your things without fear, because you've got great people on your team to be there to fix the wear and tear. It feels good to know you have a support system on this!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 11, 2014)

liba said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 'Finally had a chance to peek in on this thread and although there's probably no chance I'll catch up from beginning to end, I'll have to say it feels really lively in here! Extra stimulating discussions about many different things.
> 
> ...








 So glad to see you're peeking in. I always love reading your comments on other threads! I think we're so lively here because we all have different goals and motivation! You can be on #teamlowbuy in a sense that you'd like to cut down your stash to just things that you *love *rather than keep things that you're done with. I've been mainly working on buying and using makeup that works for me rather than hoarding it away.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Not sure if this is on topic but I think it is kind of related.
> 
> I have an issue with using some beautiful things I own (not make up). I try and talk myself into using/wearing them more but I am so worried they will get damaged they just sit in my cupboard collecting dust, which is silly, I know.
> 
> ...


  I don't think there's anything wrong with saving some beautiful things for special occasions, but if it gets to the point where you hardly or never use them.. are you still getting any pleasure out of owning them? Or are you causing yourself more stress maintaining them and worrying about damaging them? IMO, if they're truly beautiful things you should be immersing yourself in their beauty as much as possible while you have them. My fiance received some beautiful china from his grandparents for his birthday and we use it to eat dinner every night.. It doesn't make it any less special, and of course I would be upset if I broke a piece.. But at the end of the day, it's an inanimate object meant to be used for a specific purpose and it is well loved.

  I bookmarked this page a while back when I was first starting to be interested in minimalism (https://radian.org/~krstic/stuff.html) and it has some pretty great quotes.. I know quotes don't equal behavior change, but it's nice to remind yourself of certain ideas sometimes. I hope they help.

  "Beautiful things are important. If they're truly beautiful, they should be so beautiful that you are showing them to people. They should be on display: you should be sharing their beauty with others. Your pride in these things should enhance your life, your sense of taste and perhaps your social standing. ... Is your home a museum? Do you have curatorial skills? If not, then entropy is attacking everything in there. Stuff breaks, ages, rusts, wears out, decays. Entropy is an inherent property of time and space. Understand this fact. Expect this. The laws of physics are all right, they should not provoke anguished spasms of denial."


----------



## princessjest (Feb 11, 2014)

liba said:


> Hello all!  'Finally had a chance to peek in on this thread and although there's probably no chance I'll catch up from beginning to end, I'll have to say it feels really lively in here! Extra stimulating discussions about many different things.  As to whether I'm ready for low-buying or not, well….on one hand, I've always been good about deciding on a brand or two and sticking with it, rather than flitting between many brands all the time. On the other hand, where I used to hold back based on some tight ideas about what worked and what didn't work for me, I'm more open to trying a lot of different colors and looks and that opens me up for more stuff (hello, vampy lips - I used to avoid those like the plague and now I've figured out ways to make them work for me, so voila - suddenly more vampy lipsticks in the 'ole stash). I try to be a voice of reason when it comes to things that just don't work for me, but then again, I get really enthusiastic about what I love.  I am definitely at the point where I've got older products (mostly powders and lipsticks, I'd say) that just aren't as good as the newest ones down the pike. I could keep them for a rainy day, but why bother? So here I am, to get inspired and to do a little inspiring too, in full anti-enabling mode!  :hello:


  Super glad to see you in here Liba, you always give such wonderful and detailed information in the colour story threads and I think that you will be enormously helpful in helping people  edit down their wish lists - plus its fun in here too, as you say plenty of interesting conversation ( It keeps us out of trouble!)  I am on the verge of a big purchase, I have been dying to try hourglass products but with a lighting powder setting me back  55 euro I just couldn't justify it, an American friend has kindly offered to forward them on to me if I buy them. In keeping with my low buy I am allowing myself 3 items. I am dead set on light, and contemplating Dim or Luminous light and then one of the blushes. I am having a hard time choosing! I worry because warm pinks and reds can make me look more weathered and ruddy than fresh and glowy!


----------



## liba (Feb 11, 2014)

princessjest said:


> I am on the verge of a big purchase, I have been dying to try hourglass products but with a lighting powder setting me back 55 euro I just couldn't justify it, an American friend has kindly offered to forward them on to me if I buy them. In keeping with my low buy I am allowing myself 3 items. I am dead set on light, and contemplating Dim or Luminous light and then one of the blushes. I am having a hard time choosing! I worry because warm pinks and reds can make me look more weathered and ruddy than fresh and glowy!


  Thanks for the kind words!

  Can you get to a store to test the Hourglass powders before you place your order with your American friend? I don't think you would ever see me buy face products without seeing them in person first. Hourglass is quite expensive, too. I tried a couple of lip products from them years ago and felt like they were overpriced for what they were. I know everyone has spoken so highly of the HD powders and blushes, though, so I can understand your interest - try before buy, though - they're expensive even at US prices.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 11, 2014)

liba said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 'Finally had a chance to peek in on this thread and although there's probably no chance I'll catch up from beginning to end, I'll have to say it feels really lively in here! Extra stimulating discussions about many different things.
> 
> ...


  Yay!  Welcome to the low buy thread!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 11, 2014)

LIBA!!! I'm so glad you finally listened and stopped by! You don't have to be on a low buy to join our thread! We all are sharing our trials & struggles... Free from guilt and shame. You are one of the people on this website that has always given me sound advice, and I'm honored you'd check in on us and let us profit from your knowledge & experience!  Feel free to let some of your stuff go on our low buy swap thread if you are favoring newer things in your stash! Thanks for saying hello sweetie! Don't be a stranger!!


----------



## lyseD (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you Liba and Veronikawithak very helpful advice. I might just pull out one of my scarves for a dinner out this weekend.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Thank you Liba and Veronikawithak very helpful advice. I might just pull out one of my scarves for a dinner out this weekend.


  Yay! That's a great idea. If you take baby steps and sort of bust something out every once in a while you can ease yourself into it and maybe realize your beautiful things serve you much better on your beautiful self. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you let us know how it goes!


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with saving some beautiful things for special occasions, but if it gets to the point where you hardly or never use them.. are you still getting any pleasure out of owning them? Or are you causing yourself more stress maintaining them and worrying about damaging them? IMO, if they're truly beautiful things you should be immersing yourself in their beauty as much as possible while you have them. My fiance received some beautiful china from his grandparents for his birthday and we use it to eat dinner every night.. It doesn't make it any less special, and of course I would be upset if I broke a piece.. But at the end of the day, it's an inanimate object meant to be used for a specific purpose and it is well loved.
> 
> I bookmarked this page a while back when I was first starting to be interested in minimalism (https://radian.org/~krstic/stuff.html) and it has some pretty great quotes.. I know quotes don't equal behavior change, but it's nice to remind yourself of certain ideas sometimes. I hope they help.
> 
> "Beautiful things are important. If they're truly beautiful, they should be so beautiful that you are showing them to people. They should be on display: you should be sharing their beauty with others. Your pride in these things should enhance your life, your sense of taste and perhaps your social standing. ... Is your home a museum? Do you have curatorial skills? If not, then entropy is attacking everything in there. Stuff breaks, ages, rusts, wears out, decays. Entropy is an inherent property of time and space. Understand this fact. Expect this. The laws of physics are all right, they should not provoke anguished spasms of denial."


  Wonderful quote veronikawithak -- I agree that whatever beautiful things we have, should be used and shared. My work and my travel -- sometimes to complex and difficult places makes me a bit wary of using my personal things more frequently.  When my late husband was alive, I never felt insecure - he was an ex marine, big tall man who made me feel protected.  But alone, I still cringe on going into certain areas of the world.. and yet I have to.  So, at these times I prefer to avoid conflict.  My home is now in many places - but I try to mark each one with my personality and my mementos of life.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Wonderful quote veronikawithak -- I agree that whatever beautiful things we have, should be used and shared. My work and my travel -- sometimes to complex and difficult places makes me a bit wary of using my personal things more frequently.  When my late husband was alive, I never felt insecure - he was an ex marine, big tall man who made me feel protected.  But alone, I still cringe on going into certain areas of the world.. and yet I have to.  So, at these times I prefer to avoid conflict.  *My home is now in many places - but I try to mark each one with my personality and my mementos of life.*


  I love this so much HerGreyness. You have such a way with words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I moved across the country almost 3 years ago with just my two very overweight suitcases and the clothes I was wearing.. When I got on the plane I wasn't thinking about all of the things I gave away or sold to prepare for the move, or even what I had brought with me. One of my dearest friends had made a video compilation of everyone saying their goodbyes to me that he surprised me with when he dropped me off at the airport and that was what was on my mind. Ultimately it's people and places we remember the most, not possessions.

  I have some nice jewelry that I won't wear out downtown at night and I probably wouldn't bring my favorite things traveling if I wasn't able to easily replace them. But I'm working really hard at streamlining the things I own so that everything is everything is either useful or beautiful, preferably both!


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 11, 2014)

I am lurking and I want to use what I have already.  I am normally picky, but now I want to save money for future plans.  Hello all.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 11, 2014)

I received my Clinique blush today. It's loose in the pan and is spinning around when I try to apply it, so I contacted CS, waiting to hear back. I think all I can do is send it back. Not a big deal, but it takes a little of the fun and ''reward'' feeling away, since I'm on the low-buy and wanted this to be my only makeup purchase this month and was looking forward to it for a while.


  OK, I have a little question... I had splurged on a Jil Sander clutch. It was listed as a handbag on the site I had bought it from, but now I see it on the JS site listed as a makeup bag. I don't know much about fashion, so I was wondering if I looked stupid if I would walk around using it as a clutch??

Kosmetiktäschchen Für Sie - Accessoires Für Sie auf Jil Sander Online Store

  I mean, there's a model holding it like a clutch, but then maybe it's just to show the size of it. I could still return it (I paid way less than the price on the JS site, I could NOT afford that! But still it was a lot of $$$ for me.) I don't own any designer bags and can't afford a big leather one, so since I've been liking this zip top clutch style for a while I thought I'd invest in this one hoping I could use it for a long time. But if it really is a makeup bag I guess I would feel weird carrying around all the time. I am really liking it though and it was a good deal (compared to the original price).
  Someone help a fashion noob out, lol.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I received my Clinique blush today. It's loose in the pan and is spinning around when I try to apply it, so I contacted CS, waiting to hear back. I think all I can do is send it back. Not a big deal, but it takes a little of the fun and ''reward'' feeling away, since I'm on the low-buy and wanted this to be my only makeup purchase this month and was looking forward to it for a while.   OK, I have a little question... I had splurged on a Jil Sander clutch. It was listed as a handbag on the site I had bought it from, but now I see it on the JS site listed as a makeup bag. I don't know much about fashion, so I was wondering if I looked stupid if I would walk around using it as a clutch??  Kosmetiktäschchen Für Sie - Accessoires Für Sie auf Jil Sander Online Store  I mean, there's a model holding it like a clutch, but then maybe it's just to show the size of it. I could still return it (I paid way less than the price on the JS site, I could NOT afford that! But still it was a lot of $$$ for me.) I don't own any designer bags and can't afford a big leather one, so since I've been liking this zip top clutch style for a while I thought I'd invest in this one hoping I could use it for a long time. But if it really is a makeup bag I guess I would feel weird carrying around all the time. I am really liking it though and it was a good deal (compared to the original price). Someone help a fashion noob out, lol.


  It looks pretty big on the model, so I don't think anyone would know it is a makeup bag. It seems to be regular clutch size, and has that trademark Jil Sander minimalist look. You should be fine!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, that's clutch size. :nods:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 11, 2014)

liba said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 'Finally had a chance to peek in on this thread and although there's probably no chance I'll catch up from beginning to end, I'll have to say it feels really lively in here! Extra stimulating discussions about many different things.
> 
> ...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 11, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> I am lurking and I want to use what I have already. I am normally picky, but now I want to save money for future plans. Hello all.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Not sure if this is on topic but I think it is kind of related.  I have an issue with using some beautiful things I own (not make up). I try and talk myself into using/wearing them more but I am so worried they will get damaged they just sit in my cupboard collecting dust, which is silly, I know.  Anyone else overcome this problem? Where is a good place to start?  Thanks for your help.


  I hear ya. Try not to thing of those items as collectibles. Think of it as food-it'll go bad at some point, so better use it before it does.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 11, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> I am lurking and I want to use what I have already.  I am normally picky, but now I want to save money for future plans.  Hello all.


  Hey boo hey!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 12, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Haha! I bought two, and then tried it on at home, fell head over heels and literally was a blue streak into my car and back to Mac for more! It didn't help that my hubby was like--do it! It is the only time I went that crazy with backups, but I still love it just as much as I did when I first bought it, so all is good!
> 
> We must be drawn to the same lipstick shades, because I LOVE L'Eclatante
> 
> ...


FOL is one of the few back ups that was a good idea lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am trying to avoid back ups too (unless I will definitely use them), but am worried about Playland. Toying Around lipstick is described as a hot coral pink, am curious to see how it compares to FOL and L'ecletante. I'm pretty sure once it goes up online, if I am up at the time when everything is still available, some serious damage will be done!
  Keep enjoying your FOL, it's truly unique!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 12, 2014)

So because i am getting a few items in some swaps i decided to purge some more, since im getting the two temp rising quads i cut my mufe 10 pan e/s palette to a 6 pan instead, not the same but these e/s are a lot bigger. I also took out 2 nars blushes and a lippie since im getting caliente soon! i really feel better about my stash, not that it looks any smaller but I know it is ! lol trying to slim down brushes tho is hard, i have a lot that i love.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 12, 2014)

I started organizing my collection last night... I started w lipsticks. I have over 30 lipsticks I've never even tried! What was I thinking?? Every one was from a collection I bought a lot from. So there were multiple lipsticks purchased from each collection. Some got used immediately and others just never made it past the "oooooo" "aaaahhhhh" stage! I'm so glad I have decided to really analyze each collection haul! Less products purchased not only means LESS going into my stash, but definitely ensures I'll actually USE the new stuff coming in right away. Since the new stuff isn't competing w a box full of other new stuff! I also have about 5 lipsticks that are super old and although they don't smell old, they def don't have that new vanilla scent. Going to focus on using these this week to see if I even like them... If not, they'll be in the B2M box by the end of next week. I did lose a Brave lipstick in my organization project. Poor guy smells like clay. Although Brave has always been a staple, he's been really neglected for other everyday colors. I won't repurchase him right away. Sad to see him go though.  Moving on to glosses today... I've still got a long way to go...  Glad to see everyone working so hard! I read EVERY post... But sometimes you guys move along so fast, I can't always comment when I want to. But I'm just happy to see all the bonding and growing we are doing as a group AND individually!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I hear ya. Try not to thing of those items as collectibles. Think of it as food-it'll go bad at some point, so better use it before it does.


  Makeup is face food lol!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Glad to see everyone working so hard! I read EVERY post... But sometimes you guys move along so fast, I can't always comment when I want to. But I'm just happy to see all the bonding and growing we are doing as a group AND individually!!


Nice work! I was actually getting to know my lipstick stash tonight too. Someone mentioned a YSL Rouge Volupte shade in another thread and I thought to myself "I have that colour, but haven't even glanced at it forever"...so I then swatched a few lipsticks from YSL, MAC and Chanel on my hand and it was like going shopping but I already had them.

  So I am going to wear neglected shades and the ones that work will stay. It's amazing at how many very pretty shades are lying around.

  The more you swatch and shop your stash, the more you realize how long it will take to actually make a dent in it.

  Next up will be eyeshadows. Unfortunately, years ago my eyes became increasingly sensitive and I had to stop wearing eye makeup altogether for months. I have not been able to wear any brand of mascara and don't wear eyeshadows most days, however I have a few which I know are safe and I can use Almay liquid liners thankfully.

  However, many more need to be tested out and given away to a good friend if they are unsafe for me. It's awful to have to part with so many Dior 5 colours and Chanel quads which I adore and allowed me to create so many different looks, but at least I will know which I can handle and use them regularly.

  I can definitely say I have overcompensated with lipsticks since my eye issues, as they became the stand out of my make up looks.

  So if you haven't already, I advise y'all to go through your stashes and spend some serious time doing so, particularly to gals like me with way over 100 lipsticks.
  PixieDancer, you have helped alot of people come to terms with reality and wake up in this thread, including me. Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's so destructive to put ourselves in debt and lose out on better ways to spend our money on actual experiences such as travel.

  Smarter buying is the key- today I bought my first BB cream ever (from Bobbi Brown) and I love it so far, no regrets, as I know things I can use daily are ok!

  Keep it up everyone


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 12, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Nice work! I was actually getting to know my lipstick stash tonight too. Someone mentioned a YSL Rouge Volupte shade in another thread and I thought to myself *"I have that colour, but haven't even glanced at it forever"...so I then swatched a few lipsticks from YSL, MAC and Chanel on my hand and it was like going shopping but I already had them.*
> 
> *So I am going to wear neglected shades and the ones that work will stay. It's amazing at how many very pretty shades are lying around.*
> 
> ...


  this is exactly how i felt, I had so many mac lippies that i tried to tell myself that if i had it in YSL it was a "better formula" but didnt touch either of them! I was super nice to my sister and dumped lots of YSL, Givanchy and MAC lippies, since destashing started im down to 63, i think a good 12-20 went on my sale/swap thread or gave away. It really makes you think, i do not need 7 versions of red. Absoulte power, charmed im sure and melt belladonna 2 all swatched the same on my lips so i just kept CIS. It took a lot to get rid of AP since I bought above retail price. 

  Oh well better to it find a happy home and i feel so much better with a smaller stash, I got rid of a whole blush palette, mac eyeshadows palette worth, all kinds of msf blushes and lots of singles... now if only i can get rid of the box that hold all this... and i tell you i dont miss them one bit since i started this! 

  I love that BB cream its so expensive but so easy and great formula i love the spf in it. I bought it once and used it up, now i have 5 foundations in rotation!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Glad to see everyone working so hard! I read EVERY post... But sometimes you guys move along so fast, I can't always comment when I want to. But I'm just happy to see all the bonding and growing we are doing as a group AND individually!!


Go Pixie Go!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see you're finally getting time to go through and organize! I bought a small glass snack serving dish with two compartments to put on my desk. One side I'm using for mini nail polishes, and the other has a blush and powder as well as my 5 oldest lippies.. keeps them right in my line of sight so I can work on using them up.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Feb 12, 2014)

So I've been doing really well on my low buy. I only want to purchase items I know I need and will work for me. I don't get sucked in by hyped up items anymore unless I go in person and try them out on myself.kudos to me! Lol So now a question... There are lots if things I want that's coming out in spring collections.(even polish) especially some Mac collections in April. Even if I save, would spending $500 on makeup in April make me crazy?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 12, 2014)

Ugh - I just saw that my Syrup has snow on it even though it's just 1 1/2 years old! Thank God there's not much left of it, so I can put it in my drawer for B2M without feeling guilty.

  I'm a lot on my computer right now as I've got two exams coming up that I need to study for, so I rarely leave the house - this is always bad for my money because that's how I order most of my stuff. However, I'll start stalking a German onlineshop in the evening and tomorrow morning because Viva Glam Rihanna is coming out on the 13th and since I can't leave the house to buy it at the counter, I'll probably order it. I just don't know if I want the lipstick and the lipglass or just the lipglass.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ugh - I just saw that my Syrup has snow on it even though it's just 1 1/2 years old! Thank God there's not much left of it, so I can put it in my drawer for B2M without feeling guilty.
> 
> I'm a lot on my computer right now as I've got two exams coming up that I need to study for, so I rarely leave the house - this is always bad for my money because that's how I order most of my stuff. However, I'll start stalking a German onlineshop in the evening and tomorrow morning because Viva Glam Rihanna is coming out on the 13th and since I can't leave the house to buy it at the counter, I'll probably order it. I just don't know if I want the lipstick and the lipglass or just the lipglass.


  I feel your pain, I have an exam this week and next week. Being home a lot is bad for me too, as I spend a lot of time online


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 12, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> So I've been doing really well on my low buy. I only want to purchase items I know I need and will work for me. I don't get sucked in by hyped up items anymore unless I go in person and try them out on myself.kudos to me! Lol So now a question... There are lots if things I want that's coming out in spring collections.(even polish) especially some Mac collections in April. Even if I save, would spending $500 on makeup in April make me crazy?


  It wouldn't make you crazy but would you really use all those things? There's LOTS of good collections coming out this year. Maybe you should try everything in person first. Don't worry I still want to buy up whole collections because I feel I really want it but I try to buy just my top favorites!   I will admit I've been doing good on my smart buy but now I just want to buy other stuff :| (looking at you VS pink clothes collection) I need help lol


----------



## princessjest (Feb 12, 2014)

liba said:


> Thanks for the kind words!  Can you get to a store to test the Hourglass powders before you place your order with your American friend? I don't think you would ever see me buy face products without seeing them in person first. Hourglass is quite expensive, too. I tried a couple of lip products from them years ago and felt like they were overpriced for what they were. I know everyone has spoken so highly of the HD powders and blushes, though, so I can understand your interest - try before buy, though - they're expensive even at US prices.


  Nope, they aren't sold here so it's buy blind or not at all, its a purchase I have been planning for some months so fingers crossed I can buy wisely!


----------



## macnc50diva (Feb 12, 2014)

Omg thanks so much pixie dancer for starting this low buy thing! It had gotten to the point where I would not buy certain thing for saving up for Mac collections and that was horrible.   (Long rant coming lol) I realized how bad things had gotten when I let my phone bill go past due over a collection. Sad. So I decided one day when I was minimizing my kit that if I couldn't use it or felt bad about using it, and it wasn't a complete collectible that I cared about, I didn't need it. So first I sold all my extra/unloved eyeshadows, then my skinfinishe collection that I wasn't using at all, then extra brushes I didn't use, and now im scaling down on pencils and lipsticks.   I realized I had 96 plus 59 lipsticks that I had not once even tried on! So I decided like many others to shop my stash, and created a palette with half the tubes, and I'm selling the other ones in palette form too so I can back to Mac if I get the urge to splurge rather than spending my cash. I also sold the colors I know I'm not going to use EVER. I mean seriously how much hot pink and red lipstick does a person need in one kit?   So...now I've come back after traveling for work for some months and that clearance bin is sooo tempting for me since I was missing collections. It was a good thing though because I was out of control. I was buying in triples everything from each collection. And I get no pro discount because I refuse to pay Mac for a discount, so it was crazy.   Anyway, thanks. I hope the team welcomes me, and I look forward to not buying much lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like you're kicking some ass on getting your collection organized and weeded through, Pixie, that's awesome!

  Welcome @liba and @MadTheologian!

  I haven't had much time to really sort through things much, but I did decide to save the gift card my mom gave me and also managed to get rid of a few older drug store products I just plain didn't use for one reason or another. Next step is to go through my pigments, decide which ones I'm going to keep and press them.


----------



## User38 (Feb 12, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> So I've been doing really well on my low buy. I only want to purchase items I know I need and will work for me. I don't get sucked in by hyped up items anymore unless I go in person and try them out on myself.kudos to me! Lol So now a question... There are lots if things I want that's coming out in spring collections.(even polish) especially some Mac collections in April. Even if I save, would spending $500 on makeup in April make me crazy?


  don't look at the amount you spend.. look at in the percentage of what your earning abilites are.  If you make 100K a year, $500 is a small percentage.  But if you make 20K a year (gross), you might be on borderline territory for cosmetics spending -- obviously this depends on your whole financial picture which includes housing, food, utilities, insurance, car, maintenance, health, etc... these are the primary concerns everyone needs to take care of.  Then, think of NOT spending and maybe saving some for a rainy day.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 12, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> So I've been doing really well on my low buy. I only want to purchase items I know I need and will work for me. I don't get sucked in by hyped up items anymore unless I go in person and try them out on myself.kudos to me! Lol So now a question... There are lots if things I want that's coming out in spring collections.(even polish) especially some Mac collections in April. Even if I save, would spending $500 on makeup in April make me crazy?


  I guess that would depend. I agree with Her Greyness that your income and other financial commitments are important factors. I think it also depends on whether it's a regular occurance, the size of your current stash and your goals. I spent more than that at Sephora during the 20% discount VIB sale, because I was stocking up on staples (for myself and my teens, including items like skincare and Clarisonic pads which add up in a hurry) and indulging in some holiday sets. I have no regrets, but I sure wouldn't want to do it all the time. I felt a bit crazy but I could afford it so I went ahead. 

  I might again this year (it's in my nature to stock up on staples I know I'll go through while they're on sale), but I'm buying low for the remainder of it to keep total spending at a level I think is appropriate. Makeup isn't something I'd save for; I consider it wholly discretionary so I'd only use some of my 'spending money' on it. 

  Only you can know for sure whether this is excessive for you.


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll expand my lowbuy to Kindle books (I have about 10 unfinished), shoes, other clothes (think 3x before buying any) and stuff for my apartment.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 12, 2014)

Yogirl said:


> I'll expand my lowbuy to Kindle books (I have about 10 unfinished), shoes, other clothes (think 3x before buying any) and stuff for my apartment.


  Sounds like what I have done as well (well not with the Kindle books--haha--I am an English prof, so books are a necessity)! But in all seriousness, I am trying to de-clutter my life in general--makeup, dishes, "stuff" and am trying to make good use of what I already have (like the gazillion silk shirts that hang beautifully in my closet virtually unworn).  It is so easy to get swept up with buying all the time, especially in the consumer driven culture we live in. It is great that you are re-evaluating things and trying to make wiser choices. I think that with time, you may find that you are a lot happier with the purchases you do make, and that you value what you have in a more meaningful way.

  All the best with your low-buy!


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you Lipstickaddict, that's very kind!
  I moved last year within Europe and sublet my old apartment. During this de-cluttering I realized that I have so much stuff. I love it but I have to take care for it and sometimes it binds so much money and energy.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been gone for a week and I'm 8 pages behind, but I wanted to jump in and say I just put away ALL of my high-end lipsticks. I'm on a mission to use every single one of my drugstore lipsticks to see if I like them enough to keep them.   I always tend to reach for my high-end lipsticks, so I'm going to be ruthless and only keep the drugstore lipsticks I will actually use in the same rotation as my HE lipsticks.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 12, 2014)

Yogirl said:


> Thank you Lipstickaddict, that's very kind!
> I moved last year within Europe and sublet my old apartment. During this de-cluttering I realized that I have so much stuff. I love it but I have to take care for it and sometimes it binds so much money and energy.


I can totally relate! And the things we have in our lives, our "stuff", can really be hard to let go of sometimes! Personally since Christmas, I have been giving myself small goals to accomplish, so it doesn't feel so overwhelming (like going through a particular cupboard or drawer for example, and deciding what I will keep or donate). The point comes I think, when there is too much to take care of, and not enough space, because that can be overwhelming too! Hopefully, you will be able to identify what you value the most, and what you can live without. And a low buy is a good place to start!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I received my Clinique blush today. It's loose in the pan and is spinning around when I try to apply it, so I contacted CS, waiting to hear back. I think all I can do is send it back. Not a big deal, but it takes a little of the fun and ''reward'' feeling away, since I'm on the low-buy and wanted this to be my only makeup purchase this month and was looking forward to it for a while.   OK, I have a little question... I had splurged on a Jil Sander clutch. It was listed as a handbag on the site I had bought it from, but now I see it on the JS site listed as a makeup bag. I don't know much about fashion, so I was wondering if I looked stupid if I would walk around using it as a clutch??  Kosmetiktäschchen Für Sie - Accessoires Für Sie auf Jil Sander Online Store  I mean, there's a model holding it like a clutch, but then maybe it's just to show the size of it. I could still return it (I paid way less than the price on the JS site, I could NOT afford that! But still it was a lot of $$$ for me.) I don't own any designer bags and can't afford a big leather one, so since I've been liking this zip top clutch style for a while I thought I'd invest in this one hoping I could use it for a long time. But if it really is a makeup bag I guess I would feel weird carrying around all the time. I am really liking it though and it was a good deal (compared to the original price). Someone help a fashion noob out, lol.


 I think that's a clutch...in fact I don't think it looks very useful as a cosmetics pouch. At least not for your average person. Very nice clutch btw. I love jil sander...simple and clean lines...


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yogirl said:


> I'll expand my lowbuy to Kindle books (I have about 10 unfinished), shoes, other clothes (think 3x before buying any) and stuff for my apartment.


I could never do this, I have a ridiculous amount of books in my TBR pile both kindle and actual books, always need to have fresh material on hand! Now I am on a low buy for clothes , shoes and other random bits. Whenever I buy house stuff it is carefully thought out purchase except for towels I have an addiction to clean fresh and fluffy towels. The minute they look dingy or raggedy out they go.


----------



## User38 (Feb 12, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I could never do this, I have a ridiculous amount of books in my TBR pile both kindle and actual books, always need to have fresh material on hand! Now I am on a low buy for clothes , shoes and other random bits. Whenever I buy house stuff it is carefully thought out purchase except for towels I have an addiction to clean fresh and fluffy towels. The minute they look dingy or raggedy out they go.


  me either.. I would rather not buy food but will never stop buying books


----------



## User38 (Feb 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> sadly, yes.. many things I work on do not go into production due to price/ seasonality/ changes in management (lol) or economic factors not accounted for in advance.. so, I sometimes buy things that I have worked on in when they are in the prototype stage.  No wonder I have a lust for buying beautiful packaging.. lol


  I just wanted to add that the Beauty/Fashion industry is THE MOST difficult industry to work in, live with -- it's as bad as the _cinema .. _everybody is a beauty guru, a drama queen or a total hag... it;s just the nature of this animal. Creative people, those who create products, those who market (mass), those who dream up the concoctions we all want to use or look like, are highly touchy and not too feely... lol.  Changes in management can happen once a day or once a month but it's an integral  pat of the industry. One must not make enemies and if one does, one better be ready to be stabbed front face or in the back. Beautifully made products sometimes get trashed, because it's the whim of some creative director, or the head bean counter's feel it's too costly.. err, like less than 01 cent per item (please remember we deal with tens of thousands of product per item).  So, the atmosphere which we work in can also contribute to our spending habits and our excesses. I know that's also contributed to mine.

  the whole industry is always pmsing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think of Miranda Priestly


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> me either.. I would rather not buy food but will never stop buying books


  I'm only on a lowbuy, I didn't stop completely


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Feb 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> don't look at the amount you spend.. look at in the percentage of what your earning abilites are.  If you make 100K a year, $500 is a small percentage.  But if you make 20K a year (gross), you might be on borderline territory for cosmetics spending -- obviously this depends on your whole financial picture which includes housing, food, utilities, insurance, car, maintenance, health, etc... these are the primary concerns everyone needs to take care of.  Then, think of NOT spending and maybe saving some for a rainy day.:tip:





Audrey C said:


> I guess that would depend. I agree with Her Greyness that your income and other financial commitments are important factors. I think it also depends on whether it's a regular occurance, the size of your current stash and your goals. I spent more than that at Sephora during the 20% discount VIB sale, because I was stocking up on staples (for myself and my teens, including items like skincare and Clarisonic pads which add up in a hurry) and indulging in some holiday sets. I have no regrets, but I sure wouldn't want to do it all the time. I felt a bit crazy but I could afford it so I went ahead.   I might again this year (it's in my nature to stock up on staples I know I'll go through while they're on sale), but I'm buying low for the remainder of it to keep total spending at a level I think is appropriate. Makeup isn't something I'd save for; I consider it wholly discretionary so I'd only use some of my 'spending money' on it.   Only you can know for sure whether this is excessive for you.


 Thanks for the advice. I do save but I need to save more. I don't buy a lot all the time but sometimes I won't make any " beauty" purchases for 4-5 mths and then BAM! I spend $300 in minutes.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 12, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I do save but I need to save more. I don't buy a lot all the time but sometimes I won't make any " beauty" purchases for 4-5 mths *and then BAM! I spend $300 in minutes.*


Tell me about it!


----------



## User38 (Feb 12, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I do save but I need to save more. I don't buy a lot all the time but sometimes I won't make any " beauty" purchases for 4-5 mths and then BAM! I spend $300 in minutes.


  I think we are all capable of doing things like that.. I know I am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can totally go off the rails and then I am hung over... lol


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 12, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Very nice clutch btw.* I love jil sander...simple and clean lines...*


  Yes, I love this kind of style.
  Thanks for your input, girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to keep it.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I just wanted to add that the Beauty/Fashion industry is THE MOST difficult industry to work in, live with -- it's as bad as the _cinema .. _everybody is a beauty guru, a drama queen or a total hag... it;s just the nature of this animal. Creative people, those who create products, those who market (mass), those who dream up the concoctions we all want to use or look like, are highly touchy and not too feely... lol.  Changes in management can happen once a day or once a month but it's an integral  pat of the industry. One must not make enemies and if one does, one better be ready to be stabbed front face or in the back. Beautifully made products sometimes get trashed, because it's the whim of some creative director, or the head bean counter's feel it's too costly.. err, like less than 01 cent per item (please remember we deal with tens of thousands of product per item).  So, the atmosphere which we work in can also contribute to our spending habits and our excesses. I know that's also contributed to mine.  the whole industry is always pmsing.. :haha:  Think of Miranda Priestly


  I imagine people are not at their best when there's so much pressure to create and produce on tight deadlines all the time. Especially in such a competitive atmosphere. The stress must be incredible! And buying things does sort of give you a release of tension effect, for some reason.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, I love this kind of style.
> Thanks for your input, girls.
> 
> 
> ...


  Goodie! I just looked at it and it's lovely! Definitely "clutch" status!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 13, 2014)

I decided to keep track of all of my beauty purchases for the year (makeup, skincare, hair care, perfume, nail polish, bath & body, etc.). I was pretty surprised at the total only 6 weeks in.. I think I'm going to be pulling this up quite a bit to refresh my memory.. I'm also keeping a running list of all of the upcoming collections and items I'm interested in so I can plan ahead.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I decided to keep track of all of my beauty purchases for the year (makeup, skincare, hair care, perfume, nail polish, bath & body, etc.). I was pretty surprised at the total only 6 weeks in.. I think I'm going to be pulling this up quite a bit to refresh my memory.. I'm also keeping a running list of all of the upcoming collections and items I'm interested in so I can plan ahead.


  That's what im doing!  So I've decided to completely skip FOF, wont go near it! I wanted prep & prime natural radiance pink but as that's perm I can get that later in the year. Prep & prime cc comes out here next month, which im most excited about but it's perm so I wont need to rush. Tbh I wanted a low buy this month as there were non beauty things I wanted to buy in march, but now my best mate just dropped the bombshell that's she's getting married in Sept! So there's hotels, dresses, travel to pay for but I don't know how I'll make my money stretch :/tIt's looking less likely that I'll be able to get some things from the April collections.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 




That's what im doing!

So I've decided to completely skip FOF, wont go near it!
I wanted prep & prime natural radiance pink but as that's perm I can get that later in the year.
Prep & prime cc comes out here next month, which im most excited about but it's perm so I wont need to rush.
Tbh I wanted a low buy this month as there were non beauty things I wanted to buy in march, but now my best mate just dropped the bombshell that's she's getting married in Sept! So there's hotels, dresses, travel to pay for but I don't know how I'll make my money stretch :/tIt's looking less likely that I'll be able to get some things from the April collections.


  Remember that you will value memories much more than any physical item or piece of make up as time paces. We can't replace memories we missed out on, so making memories should be your priority!!  I will come clean and admitt that once I spent my money just after getting paid on a mac collection, as a result of having no money for the rest of the month I missed my closest friends hen do, I never told them why I couldn't afford it, but I suspect she suspects what I did.  I regret that descision and although it was 5 years ago it did have a significant effect on my spending from then on. I no longer spend to that extreme, I save more money, memories and life experiences now always come before cosmetics. I learnt the hard way and luckily we are still close friends.  I too will be on a relative low/almost no buy in March, April & May to pay the balance of my holiday off. The memories from last years trip are driving me to save every penny I have to create some more memories!  The only thing i am craving right now is one of the Barry m silk nail paints, but these are permanent so no rush and I might use my Boots advantage card points to purchase it.  i am still working on purging and organising and I hope that I am not that far off being finished, I am definiately wearing more of my lipsticks and identifiying drugstore stuff that needs to be disposed of. I haven't done so well this week in venturing into my stash and trying out eyeshadows, I have been commuting to London this week so doing my eye make up on the train to save time, I have worn a wash of MAC style snob every day with a slick of mascara!  On a plus side not having mush time means that I have finished my Estee Lauder Double Wear today and my sample of Mineral Veil primer which came with the hourglass ambient light powder! I think my mascara is also on the way out so February stash busting won't be too bad from a make up front, I am however no looking forward to next week when my Emma Hardie Balm runs out, i told myself no repuchasing until I finish off some of the other cleansing balms I own :-(. My skin loves the emma hardie and maybe now I will stop buying other stuff so I can repurchase it!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 13, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Quote:  Remember that you will value memories much more than any physical item or piece of make up as time paces. We can't replace memories we missed out on, so making memories should be your priority!!  I will come clean and admitt that once I spent my money just after getting paid on a mac collection, as a result of having no money for the rest of the month I missed my closest friends hen do, I never told them why I couldn't afford it, but I suspect she suspects what I did.  I regret that descision and although it was 5 years ago it did have a significant effect on my spending from then on. I no longer spend to that extreme, I save more money, memories and life experiences now always come before cosmetics. I learnt the hard way and luckily we are still close friends.  I too will be on a relative low/almost no buy in March, April & May to pay the balance of my holiday off. The memories from last years trip are driving me to save every penny I have to create some more memories!  The only thing i am craving right now is one of the Barry m silk nail paints, but these are permanent so no rush and I might use my Boots advantage card points to purchase it.  i am still working on purging and organising and I hope that I am not that far off being finished, I am definiately wearing more of my lipsticks and identifiying drugstore stuff that needs to be disposed of. I haven't done so well this week in venturing into my stash and trying out eyeshadows, I have been commuting to London this week so doing my eye make up on the train to save time, I have worn a wash of MAC style snob every day with a slick of mascara!  On a plus side not having mush time means that I have finished my Estee Lauder Double Wear today and my sample of Mineral Veil primer which came with the hourglass ambient light powder! I think my mascara is also on the way out so February stash busting won't be too bad from a make up front, I am however no looking forward to next week when my Emma Hardie Balm runs out, i told myself no repuchasing until I finish off some of the other cleansing balms I own :-(. My skin loves the emma hardie and maybe now I will stop buying other stuff so I can repurchase it!


  I'm doing her make-up for her wedding day so im excited about that :bigstar: im just worried that there's a lot to do in such a short amont of time. and i think my friends forget that i'm on half the wage they are (i work from home as a carer) so i cant just afford to be like ok yeah let's book amsterdam for a hen do! trying not to worry too much, it'll all work out i'll just need to be clear that i cant afford to pay for everything at once, like a trip to the trafford centre is planned for next month and its gunna be window shopping for me!  i think you're doing really well going through your stash it sounds as if youve touched a lot of your products!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 




I'm doing her make-up for her wedding day so im excited about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




im just worried that there's a lot to do in such a short amont of time.
and i think my friends forget that i'm on half the wage they are (i work from home as a carer) so i cant just afford to be like ok yeah let's book amsterdam for a hen do!
trying not to worry too much, it'll all work out i'll just need to be clear that i cant afford to pay for everything at once, like a trip to the trafford centre is planned for next month and its gunna be window shopping for me!

i think you're doing really well going through your stash it sounds as if youve touched a lot of your products!


  Thank you, trying items in the stash, purging those that don't work for me is so satisfying and it is making me more fussy when looking at anything new. Any back ups or brand new in box items are being sold as if I haven't already used them I won't miss them! The purging is making me happier with my collection, I am not scared of it anymore and I think I am on the whole experimenting more with my collection and getting more wear out of it   One thing I would recommend is sooner rather than later if you are on your own with your friend, explain to her why you can't afford everything, and ask her to give you as much notice as she can for things like the hen do so you can save as much as possible and try to join in as much as possible. She will prob appreciate your honesty and hopefully by giving you more notice you will be able to join in more and support her in the experience.  I have friends who now earn a lot less than I do, or who are stay at home mums and as a result their disposable income is less than mine. When I want to do something which is outside their everyday budget I find giving them lots of notice and finding some cheaper solutions has helped, like if we want a day out in london we plan well in advance so that we can get cheap advanced train tickets or cheap seats at a show or vouchers for restaurants etc, We still have an amazing time but by planning and trying to co-ordinate things earlier we often bring things within their budget so that nobody misses out!


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I decided to keep track of all of my beauty purchases for the year (makeup, skincare, hair care, perfume, nail polish, bath & body, etc.). I was pretty surprised at the total only 6 weeks in.. I think I'm going to be pulling this up quite a bit to refresh my memory.. I'm also keeping a running list of all of the upcoming collections and items I'm interested in so I can plan ahead.


  I definitely need to do a tracking list. A few years ago my sis challenged me not to buy any bath & body products for a whole year after helping me move and seeing how much I owned plus the BU's of my favorites.My favs always seem to get discontinued so I really did hoard them.  I did it so I know it can be done. That was great way to actually used my stuff and not just keep buying more to stock in a closet.  It made me realize that some items weren't that special , that  new and improved versions worked just as well.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 13, 2014)

Going through my stash and letting so many things go has done me wonders, and yes itd making me more picky about future purchases, im in a stronger position to say no because im thankful for what I habe got.  That's good advice [@]charlotte366[/@]about being honest with my friend, we call her 'last minute tonia' because she springs stuff on you! I'll have to be a strong bridesmaid!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I decided to keep track of all of my beauty purchases for the year (makeup, skincare, hair care, perfume, nail polish, bath & body, etc.). I was pretty surprised at the total only 6 weeks in.. I think I'm going to be pulling this up quite a bit to refresh my memory.. I'm also keeping a running list of all of the upcoming collections and items I'm interested in so I can plan ahead.


  I am doing the same thing!


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 13, 2014)

the posts about books hit close to home.  The Beloved is a big book addict.  He has multiple copies of the same book.  For example he has the copy of LoTR trilogy he read 48 -ish years ago, the hardback trilogy that his grandma gave him  40 yrs agosince his copies were in shreds from reading and rereading  and since those are in poor shape a reading copy {which is also looking kinda tatty}  We have 8 floor to ceiling bookshelves overfull, some with two rows of books {one behind the one you can see}, and more shortie bookshelves and stacks of books.  We live in a small apartment!  He does book reviews and was an English major and writes.  He has gotten rid of more than half of his books due to space issues when we got together.  He used to live in a basically 5 story victorian {counting basement and attic used as library/office}.  I stopped buying books a long time ago to make room for his and we make good use of the library.  I have been trying to talk him into a book reader but we cannot begin to spend the money to replace the physical books and many of them have sentimental value for him {like the LoTR story above}

  I actually have gotten to the point where I really dislike looking at books.  My dining room {which is small} houses 5 bookshelves alone.  We cannot put leaves in the tables and there is no room at the foot of table to pull out a chair.  I find it alarming.  Really most books are not worth keeping so why buy them in first place?  I do reread certain books and have had a core 2-3 with me for decades.  I am a firm believer in considering the public library part of my personal library instead of thinking I have to own every book I want to read.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 13, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> the posts about books hit close to home.  The Beloved is a big book addict.  He has multiple copies of the same book.  For example he has the copy of LoTR trilogy he read 48 -ish years ago, the hardback trilogy that his grandma gave him  40 yrs agosince his copies were in shreds from reading and rereading  and since those are in poor shape a reading copy {which is also looking kinda tatty}  We have 8 floor to ceiling bookshelves overfull, some with two rows of books {one behind the one you can see}, and more shortie bookshelves and stacks of books.  We live in a small apartment!  He does book reviews and was an English major and writes.  He has gotten rid of more than half of his books due to space issues when we got together.  He used to live in a basically 5 story victorian {counting basement and attic used as library/office}.  I stopped buying books a long time ago to make room for his and we make good use of the library.  I have been trying to talk him into a book reader but we cannot begin to spend the money to replace the physical books and many of them have sentimental value for him {like the LoTR story above}  I actually have gotten to the point where I really dislike looking at books.  My dining room {which is small} houses 5 bookshelves alone.  We cannot put leaves in the tables and there is no room at the foot of table to pull out a chair.  I find it alarming.  Really most books are not worth keeping so why buy them in first place?  I do reread certain books and have had a core 2-3 with me for decades.  I am a firm believer in considering the public library part of my personal library instead of thinking I have to own every book I want to read.


  Don't know if this helps but if a lot of his favourite books are now out of copyright, and he gets a book reader, Amazon sells those for really, really cheap, like the complete works of Tolstoy. Check it out for him, and let him know. Plus, now a lot of the public libraries let you take out ebooks online, which is also great because no late fees. I found that if you haven't finished a book and then it gets deleted, when you take it out again it preserves which page you were on when it was deleted. If there is no hold, you can renew it immediately, anyway. You can get audiobooks now  online from the libraries as well. There is still a lot they don't have available but more and more stuff is being added constantly.  I am a big book person myself, but now pretty much only buy physical books if they are art books and have let go of most of my tattered copies of the classics. He won't be able to replace everything but maybe enough to cut down on the clutter a bit. It's nice to have huge library with me everywhere I go!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, complete works of Tolstoy ebook on Amazon.ca is about $3.00 Cdn., which would be a little more than one pound, correct?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 13, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> the posts about books hit close to home.  The Beloved is a big book addict.  He has multiple copies of the same book.  For example he has the copy of LoTR trilogy he read 48 -ish years ago, the hardback trilogy that his grandma gave him  40 yrs agosince his copies were in shreds from reading and rereading  and since those are in poor shape a reading copy {which is also looking kinda tatty}  We have 8 floor to ceiling bookshelves overfull, some with two rows of books {one behind the one you can see}, and more shortie bookshelves and stacks of books.  We live in a small apartment!  He does book reviews and was an English major and writes.  He has gotten rid of more than half of his books due to space issues when we got together.  He used to live in a basically 5 story victorian {counting basement and attic used as library/office}.  I stopped buying books a long time ago to make room for his and we make good use of the library.  I have been trying to talk him into a book reader but we cannot begin to spend the money to replace the physical books and many of them have sentimental value for him {like the LoTR story above}
> 
> I actually have gotten to the point where I really dislike looking at books.  My dining room {which is small} houses 5 bookshelves alone.  We cannot put leaves in the tables and there is no room at the foot of table to pull out a chair.  I find it alarming.  Really most books are not worth keeping so why buy them in first place?  I do reread certain books and have had a core 2-3 with me for decades.  I am a firm believer in considering the public library part of my personal library instead of thinking I have to own every book I want to read.


  It can be tough living with someone whose possessions encroach through the whole house.. my father was very much a hoarder and it drove my mother out of her mind. Maybe you could negotiate one (or more) "book free" zones in your apartment? If you talk with him about how much it stresses you to not have a space where you can relax without the sight of books or other clutter, he might be willing to compromise. I wonder if you could consolidate and make most of the shelves two rows deep so that you could make more space.. Maybe he would be willing to do the "1 in 1 out" rule? Are there things of yours that he's bothered by? If so, you could declutter and organize together and make it a challenge for each other. Just a few ideas.. I hope it helps!

  My fiance and I live in a bachelor and fortunately we both like the sight of empty space so it's not too bad.. but I leave the "living room" for him to have his TV, video games, beer fridge, manly art, etc. and I have a desk beside the bed where I keep my makeup. I also try to make sure to leave lots of space in the closets for his things and to not accumulate so much that I'm edging him out.. lol.

  I also love the public library and will tend to check out a book there rather than buy unless the waiting list is 6 months long for something I've really been waiting for. I have about 5 books right now that I've purchased. Once we move and get settled into a more permanent place I may buy some of my favorites to have and re-read but that would probably be 10-20.. I've always hated the feeling of being tied down with a bunch of "stuff." If I do buy a book I usually buy a paperback and if I won't read it again I donate it to the library to free up space. One thing that I do is add any books I've read to my Goodreads list.. so it's still like collecting but it's a digital reminder that you read it rather than a physical bookshelf.


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 13, 2014)

I am a knitter as you might guess from my nickname and I have a lot of yarn.  I think when we got together I promised not to say much about his books if he didn't say much about my yarn.  My yarn is pretty much corralled into one room whereas his books are in every single room.  Including the entry way where he commandeered the 2 shelves of the pie hutch I have for putting bags etc on.  I want to get rid of the hutch since I feel like the books are going to fall on me when I open the door {it is claustrophobic in all honesty} but that would mean I need to empty 2 or 3 shelves in dining room. When I suggested it his eyes lit up because he still has books in a storage locker so no I do not get to get rid of the hutch ;-/

  not much I can do.  I love him dearly and love watching him enjoy a book but I know that once I was putting stuff away and found multiple copies of the same book which he didn't even realize he had ~~ I did ask why  he had more than one copy of same edition of a book.  I am listing my books on library thing.  Should there ever be a fire or other disaster he has no clue to what he owns.  Well I know which he considers the most precious because I have watched him read and reread them.  But the 1000's of others?  nope

  It is a collector thing for sure.  He read this one book and kept talking every few pages about how terrible and full of bunk it was but then put it on shelf.  I asked him why and he said so that he can refer to it and quote it when disputing it.  le sigh


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 13, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I am a knitter as you might guess from my nickname and I have a lot of yarn.  I think when we got together I promised not to say much about his books if he didn't say much about my yarn.  My yarn is pretty much corralled into one room whereas his books are in every single room.  Including the entry way where he commandeered the 2 shelves of the pie hutch I have for putting bags etc on.  I want to get rid of the hutch since I feel like the books are going to fall on me when I open the door {it is claustrophobic in all honesty} but that would mean I need to empty 2 or 3 shelves in dining room. When I suggested it his eyes lit up because he still has books in a storage locker so no I do not get to get rid of the hutch ;-/
> 
> not much I can do.  I love him dearly and love watching him enjoy a book but I know that once I was putting stuff away and found multiple copies of the same book which he didn't even realize he had ~~ I did ask why  he had more than one copy of same edition of a book.  I am listing my books on library thing.  Should there ever be a fire or other disaster he has no clue to what he owns.  Well I know which he considers the most precious because I have watched him read and reread them.  But the 1000's of others?  nope
> 
> It is a collector thing for sure.  He read this one book and kept talking every few pages about how terrible and full of bunk it was but then put it on shelf.  I asked him why and he said so that he can refer to it and quote it when disputing it.  le sigh


@elkaknits you are a woman with much more grace and patience than I.. I think if it got to that point I would rent out a tiny apartment for myself just to have somewhere to escape to.. haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My parents stuffed our house so full of clutter when I was growing up that I think I've gone the opposite way and try to get rid of things I don't use as often as I realize.

  Is he willing to catalog his books as well? You could bring up the insurance thing if there ever was an accident or something as motivation? Also maybe if he had quick access to his list on an app or something he could at least check to make sure he wasn't buying duplicates.. I know with some you can also put comments so he could mark when he last read it and what his thoughts on it are. That way he can track when the last time he even pulled out a book was. I bet some of them have been sitting there unused and forgotten for 5-10+ years. The collecting habit is a tricky one.. my dad used to keep old vehicles and bikes around for parts all the time. With the amount of money and energy hauling it around he could have just purchased the part he needed when he needed it for much cheaper.. lol.


----------



## macnc50diva (Feb 13, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> this is exactly how i felt, I had so many mac lippies that i tried to tell myself that if i had it in YSL it was a "better formula" but didnt touch either of them! I was super nice to my sister and dumped lots of YSL, Givanchy and MAC lippies, since destashing started im down to 63, i think a good 12-20 went on my sale/swap thread or gave away. It really makes you think, i do not need 7 versions of red. Absoulte power, charmed im sure and melt belladonna 2 all swatched the same on my lips so i just kept CIS. It took a lot to get rid of AP since I bought above retail price.   Oh well better to it find a happy home and i feel so much better with a smaller stash, I got rid of a whole blush palette, mac eyeshadows palette worth, all kinds of msf blushes and lots of singles... now if only i can get rid of the box that hold all this... and i tell you i dont miss them one bit since i started this!   I love that BB cream its so expensive but so easy and great formula i love the spf in it. I bought it once and used it up, now i have 5 foundations in rotation!


 I don't like the ysl lipsticks at all. I was thinking for $34 they'd be better than Mac too but it was just prettier packaging. I returned them all.    





SleepingBeauty said:


> Ugh - I just saw that my Syrup has snow on it even though it's just 1 1/2 years old! Thank God there's not much left of it, so I can put it in my drawer for B2M without feeling guilty.  I'm a lot on my computer right now as I've got two exams coming up that I need to study for, so I rarely leave the house - this is always bad for my money because that's how I order most of my stuff. However, I'll start stalking a German onlineshop in the evening and tomorrow morning because Viva Glam Rihanna is coming out on the 13th and since I can't leave the house to buy it at the counter, I'll probably order it. I just don't know if I want the lipstick and the lipglass or just the lipglass.


 Is snow mold?


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 13, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> I am a knitter as you might guess from my nickname and I have a lot of yarn.  I think when we got together I promised not to say much about his books if he didn't say much about my yarn.  My yarn is pretty much corralled into one room whereas his books are in every single room.  Including the entry way where he commandeered the 2 shelves of the pie hutch I have for putting bags etc on.  I want to get rid of the hutch since I feel like the books are going to fall on me when I open the door {it is claustrophobic in all honesty} but that would mean I need to empty 2 or 3 shelves in dining room. When I suggested it his eyes lit up because he still has books in a storage locker so no I do not get to get rid of the hutch ;-/
> 
> not much I can do.  I love him dearly and love watching him enjoy a book but I know that once I was putting stuff away and found multiple copies of the same book which he didn't even realize he had ~~ I did ask why  he had more than one copy of same edition of a book.  I am listing my books on library thing.  Should there ever be a fire or other disaster he has no clue to what he owns.  Well I know which he considers the most precious because I have watched him read and reread them.  But the 1000's of others?  nope
> 
> It is a collector thing for sure.  He read this one book and kept talking every few pages about how terrible and full of bunk it was but then put it on shelf.  I asked him why and he said so that he can refer to it and quote it when disputing it.  le sigh


  Oh, that sounds quite hopeless! I have yarn (also a knitter) and art supplies, too, so I know what you mean about not being in much of a position to argue. He's probably against ebooks on principle, too, I bet. Mind you, I started getting rid of books to make room for yarn and art supplies, so I really can't talk! Ebooks have really been a blessing for me (invisible hoarding, yay!).


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Feb 13, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> *Is snow mold?*


  No, it's caused my temperature fluctuations. It can be cleaned with alcohol. Check this thread for more info: http://www.specktra.net/t/181169/mac-strength-collection-discussion-december-2012/3600.


----------



## liba (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a little idea I was just thinking about:

  I enthusiastically bought the CC creams and powders in yellow and lavender wanting to recreate the great look I got over the weekend. At the same time, I so often don't do a full face with foundation. It's often so time consuming and easy to overdo, so I just skip it instead.

  The good news is, I decided to do a test today to see how much time it would add to the routine and if the results were worth it. Resounding yes - using the CC under my usual foundation definitely gives a more natural look than foundation alone. Added time was minimal because I'm working with a perfect set of brushes for what I need.

  Here are the important takeaways:
  1) If you buy a complicated product, have a pro show you the tricks for using it first. It will be much easier to replicate and get good results at home.
  2) Once you have good results, assess what it's going to take to repeat it.
  3) Use the tools that will make things as fast and easy as possible. I wouldn't have bothered with any of this if it wasn't for the Masterclass brush, which has completely revitalized my use of foundation. I've never tried another brush that gave such flawless and natural results with so little work. THIS IS KEY.

  Now that I see the benefits, I am saying to myself "There is no reason to let this stuff sit. Use it regularly now, look fabulous and don't just be lazy or fall back on old habits where I didn't bother perfecting my skin first." I was already using foundation more, because of the brush being so good and this small extra step takes it to the next level. I'm worth it! My purchase was also totally worth it!

  If you can do these things for yourself with what you buy, you will get use out of everything and go through your supply in a reasonable amount of time too.


----------



## macnc50diva (Feb 13, 2014)

Ohhh ok it's that grease from all of my retro mattes. Just never heard of it called snow lol 





vaisforluvrs said:


> No, it's caused my temperature fluctuations. It can be cleaned with alcohol. Check this thread for more info: http://www.specktra.net/t/181169/mac-strength-collection-discussion-december-2012/3600.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 13, 2014)

liba said:


> Here's a little idea I was just thinking about:
> 
> I enthusiastically bought the CC creams and powders in yellow and lavender wanting to recreate the great look I got over the weekend. At the same time, I so often don't do a full face with foundation. It's often so time consuming and easy to overdo, so I just skip it instead.
> 
> ...


Great advice Liba.


----------



## User38 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have been using the lavender CC cream, and a bit of the setting powder over my foundation too. It's looking good so far, and I am not getting oily or even shiny.. I seem to use less of my foundation too as my skin looks -- kinda perfect without it.  I am going to use it w/o foundation, just a good setting powder over it to see how that works.

  so far so good.. I have the compact but will only use it when I travel.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 13, 2014)

Doing some more culling today.. got rid of 2 nail polishes and 4 eyeshadows that look off on me. Good riddance!


----------



## User38 (Feb 13, 2014)

I did a massive trashing of brown shampoos, brown conditioners, and other stuff which looked iffy from my shampoos/conditioners.  My hair was dark brown, and now it's almost platinum!

  the makeup organization is a work in progress.

  good riddance here too!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 13, 2014)

So since Clinique CS has not gotten back to me yet about the blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just sent it back today and I don't think I'll order a new one. I was not 100% happy with the shade and all the others are now sold out. Sigh. If any other website gets them I might place an order, but I'm kind of over them, even though I was looking forward to them so much, but the whole experience turned me off. 
  So because I sent it back I instead spend the money on stocking up on Studio Finish concealer and ordered two with 20% off (not that that is a bargain considering the Euro prices). 



HerGreyness said:


> I have been using the lavender CC cream, and a bit of the setting powder over my foundation too. It's looking good so far, and I am not getting oily or even shiny.. I seem to use less of my foundation too as my skin looks -- kinda perfect without it.  I am going to use it w/o foundation, just a good setting powder over it to see how that works.
> 
> so far so good.. I have the compact but will only use it when I travel.


  Have you tried the Nars primer stick yet? I'm impatiently waiting for your review.


----------



## User38 (Feb 13, 2014)

sorry to hear of your Clinique situation.. that sucks.  But there are always new products coming out.. so never fear.

  I did try the NARS for a week.. it's not worth the money.  Did nothing for any of my fine lines/ eyes and am now wearing it on my lips as a primer.. lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> sorry to hear of your Clinique situation.. that sucks.  But there are always new products coming out.. so never fear.
> 
> I did try the NARS for a week.. *it's not worth the money. * Did nothing for any of my fine lines/ eyes and am now wearing it on my lips as a primer.. lol.


  Oh no, sorry to hear it's not working for you. I don't think I will order it then. Since I have to order from the UK I don't think I could return it if I don't like it. And I have enough lip primers already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do have to say that the finish of the Clinique blush is beautiful, I hope they release more products with this formula in the future.


----------



## Elba (Feb 14, 2014)

@Naynadine: Sorry to hear about the Clinique blush! They do look beautiful...  I just opened my last mascara sample! Yay! After that, I have only 1 full size mascara left, nothing more! :shock: Now if only I could use up my blushes and eyeshadows that fast... Lol!   Since my overall goal for my low buy is to make my stash smaller, I think I will post my total numbers every 3 months, to see if I've made progress. I need to start putting my culled items on ebay.  I think I will allow myself a splurge on high quality brushes (Hakuhodo?), since most of my brushes are cheap drugstore ones. But I need to do more research first.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 14, 2014)

Elba said:


> I think I will allow myself a splurge on high quality brushes (Hakuhodo?), since most of my brushes are cheap drugstore ones. But I need to do more research first.


  They do. 
  Well, I just heard back from them. They're refunding the money. Too bad I just sent it back yesterday, I could've kept it apparently. Maybe I've could have depotted it? Oh, welllll...

  I only have one Hakuhodo (J Series) and I'm already hooked and want more. I'm sure you would not be disappointed with them. We have a Hakuhodo thread on Specktra as well, you might want to check it out. 

  I just found a BU of the SF concealer in my Muji organizer hiding under a powder, I had no idea I had one, lol. So now I have 3 plus the one I'm currently using which means I should be good for quite a while.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
They do. 
Well, I just heard back from them. They're refunding the money. Too bad I just sent it back yesterday, I could've kept it apparently. Maybe I've could have depotted it? Oh, welllll...
 
I only have one Hakuhodo (J Series) and I'm already hooked and want more. I'm sure you would not be disappointed with them. We have a Hakuhodo thread on Specktra as well, you might want to check it out. 
 
I just found a BU of the SF concealer in my Muji organizer hiding under a powder, I had no idea I had one, lol. So now I have 3 plus the one I'm currently using which means I should be good for quite a while.



  Sorry about the blush, its awful when you look forward to something and then its doesn't quite work out how you hoped, particularly when you are low buying so each purchase is more thoughtout!  I did this too, BU an item to only find another back up buried in my stash!  I am working on reducing the volume of my staples down to just one + a back up for things like mascara and concealer and powder, I think that will mean that I don't have to repurchase any of these this year, the only benefit in trying to work through them all is I have written some notes on my phone about what I liked and didn't like, so when next year comes around I can only repurchase those that really worked for me!


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 14, 2014)

God this forum is busy!!! go girls! look like we still want to do our best. I kind of failed my February goal which was 0 purchase BUT it was for a REAL deal. I purchase RD732 shiseido for 9$ instead of 32$ CAN. I couldn't help myself. I received my paypal account spending for 2013 1,555.00$ for a year!!! ok it is not just makeup but it help me understand why my credit card it so high!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 14, 2014)

Has anyone else explored T's Dupe 2.0? It's fantastic. It'll be my go-to when new products come out.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Has anyone else explored T's Dupe 2.0? It's fantastic. It'll be my go-to when new products come out.


  No, I wanted to use it to see if there was MAC dupe for Chanel L'Eclatante, but T didn't review it. Anyone have any dupe suggestions? Or is Chanel really worth the $34 price tag? That's half my monthly beauty budget. Nordie's still has it.   Unless -- does anyone want to get rid of theirs?!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Has anyone else explored T's Dupe 2.0? It's fantastic. It'll be my go-to when new products come out.


  I have! It's wonderful for talking myself out of things when you see how close many items really are. Esp. when you see you have 4 dupes for something, which has happened with lipsticks not too infrequently! Also, my local drugstore had the Balm 50% off last year, and I got most of the classic blushes, and there's very little, really, that falls much outside that range.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 14, 2014)

Wooo, a lot of new posts. I need to catch up when I find the time.

  I've been a good girl so far.

  The face brush by Olaz which I bought on the 6th (I'm keeping track of my spendings) is really nice. My skin's been really clean during the last 12 days and I have a feeling that it helps me getting rid of my acne scars (might also be a placebo effect but whatever). So I don't regret the 29€ I spent on it.
  Then my RiRi Smoked Cocoa arrived today which I paid €32 (shipping incl.) for. It's a good deal considering some people want to sell it for 50€ or even more.
  And because I don't have a valentine but I passed one of my exams with a 1.3 I thought I could buy something for myself as a valentine's gift, so I went to the counter today and bought the Viva Glam lipstick and lipglass - the best thing is that I got a discount and only paid about 28€ for both of them! I don't want to be an enabler but the gloss is freaking awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing it will be around for 6 months because then I'll know if I need a back up of it.

  EDIT: Mhh, I just noticed that my post could be misunderstood. I don't wanna brag about what I've bought and I'm not proud of it but writing down my purchases helps me to realise what I need and like and - most of all - what I can justify. I just wanted to post that - even though I had sworn that February would be a no-buy - in fact, I am quite happy with the purchases I've made because they were all thought through. I've thought long and hard about getting the face brush and now I love it. I've had a few months to think about tracking down the RiRi palette and finally I found it. And I knew I would get the Viva Glam products, so I saved my monthly budget that I normally spend on MAC for these two. Plus, I was able to sell a lot of products I don't love and wear anymore, so that gave me some extra money.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 14, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Starlight77*
> 
> 
> what does it lean towards? i'm looking for a subtle glow
> ...


  I have an older _Perfect Topping_ and it isn't pink.

_Adelaide_ has quite a bit of sparkle according to Christine of Temptalia, so if you don't want glittery cheek bones, it may not be for you. I haven't seen it in person so i can neither confirm nor deny the glitter factor. There are times i just don't agree with her - but i have very different coloring and she and i may be looking for different things in our makeup.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 14, 2014)

Just sent off my second wave of packages; I'm really pleased with how the swap/sale has gone. I've found new homes for 10 items in my stash and am only taking five in (one of which went straight to my daughter). I have a few more items to move out, but I've already cleared out a lot of what I wasn't using; doing some Sephora exchanges helped as well. 

  As more people inventory their makeup I suspect that we'll see more items appear on the swap thread. I wish I could leave positive feedback for the people I've swapped with, but I don't seem to be able to do it from that thread. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if the person has to have their own thread in the Clearance Bin for me to leave feedback. Does anyone know?


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Just sent off my second wave of packages; I'm really pleased with how the swap/sale has gone. I've found new homes for 10 items in my stash and am only taking five in (one of which went straight to my daughter). I have a few more items to move out, but I've already cleared out a lot of what I wasn't using; doing some Sephora exchanges helped as well.
> 
> As more people inventory their makeup I suspect that we'll see more items appear on the swap thread. I wish I could leave positive feedback for the people I've swapped with, but I don't seem to be able to do it from that thread. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if the person has to have their own thread in the Clearance Bin for me to leave feedback. Does anyone know?


  I do believe you have to have your own swap/sale thread to leave feedback. I know that's the one thing that stinks about group swap. But we all know how wonderful we all are! So that's ok!
  I'm so glad you're getting so much use out of it. I'm still gathering my swaps. I promised my sister first dibs... So who knows how THAT will go! UGH! LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 14, 2014)

It's confession time:
I was tracking down some BU's of my beloved and discontinued Prep & Prime Vibrancy Eye and ended up ordering 2 more from Macy's. And as a little Valentine's Day gift to myself (and a reward for my hard work at organizing my stash), I allowed a Feeling Amorous Huggable to jump into my cart. I know I shouldn't have... but I just KNOW I'll use it a ton... especially this Spring/Summer! So I don't feel super bad about it. PLUS... I already have 16 lip products in my "swap/giveaway to my sister" bag!!! So I am not going to beat myself up about the 1 Huggable... Sorry, I couldn't hold out any longer! AND I almost bought 2, but at the last minute decided I only was allowed 1.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I do believe you have to have your own swap/sale thread to leave feedback. I know that's the one thing that stinks about group swap. But we all know how wonderful we all are! So that's ok!
> I'm so glad you're getting so much use out of it. I'm still gathering my swaps. I promised my sister first dibs... So who knows how THAT will go! UGH! LOL


  Feeding time in the shark tank?


----------



## Debbs (Feb 14, 2014)

I bumped a member's wishlist as my creativity was limited, lol


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's confession time:
> I was tracking down some BU's of my beloved and discontinued Prep & Prime Vibrancy Eye and ended up ordering 2 more from Macy's. And as a little Valentine's Day gift to myself (and a reward for my hard work at organizing my stash), I allowed a Feeling Amorous Huggable to jump into my cart. I know I shouldn't have... but I just KNOW I'll use it a ton... especially this Spring/Summer! So I don't feel super bad about it. PLUS... I already have 16 lip products in my "swap/giveaway to my sister" bag!!! So I am not going to beat myself up about the 1 Huggable... Sorry, I couldn't hold out any longer! AND I almost bought 2, but at the last minute decided I only was allowed 1.


  Taking one in while gifting 16 hardly seems like a slip to me. I think it's important to keep the big picture in mind rather than focus on absolute numbers. It sounds like your goal is to purchase mindfully (instead of hauling most of the collection) while trimming the size of your collection.

  Sounds like you're doing both - nothing to 'confess', IMO.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's confession time:
> I was tracking down some BU's of my beloved and discontinued Prep & Prime Vibrancy Eye and ended up ordering 2 more from Macy's. And as a little Valentine's Day gift to myself (and a reward for my hard work at organizing my stash), I allowed a Feeling Amorous Huggable to jump into my cart. I know I shouldn't have... but I just KNOW I'll use it a ton... especially this Spring/Summer! So I don't feel super bad about it. PLUS... I already have 16 lip products in my "swap/giveaway to my sister" bag!!! So I am not going to beat myself up about the 1 Huggable... Sorry, I couldn't hold out any longer! AND I almost bought 2, but at the last minute decided I only was allowed 1.


  I think 1 in/16 out is a good compromise! Definitely don't beat yourself up. Like you said, you know you'll use it a lot and it's not really an impulse buy since you've been talking about wanting another one forever. You've already made a ton of progress and I know with your new organization you'll be even pickier in the future!


----------



## User38 (Feb 14, 2014)

I hafta confess too.. I bought a TF ls, a Chanel ls, some more eyebrow stuff.. ( I got the Tarte, and also bought two Anastasia gels), and a bunch of hair stuff.. lol.  I also got some hair ornaments -- some with coral beads, turquoise and chains.

  I would feel worse if I had promised a low low buy -- but I am using more products from my stash and rotating frequently.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I hafta confess too.. I bought a TF ls, a Chanel ls, some more eyebrow stuff.. ( I got the Tarte, and also bought two Anastasia gels), and a bunch of hair stuff.. lol.  I also got some hair ornaments -- some with coral beads, turquoise and chains.
> 
> I would feel worse if I had promised a low low buy -- but I am using more products from my stash and rotating frequently.


The great thing about #teamlowbuy is that you don't have to feel ashamed.. because your goals are YOUR goals and you are the architect of your own success. Low can mean whatever you want it to mean.

  Good for you for rotating products! That's one of my goals too. I have 4 blushes left to use, 1 foundation, 1 translucent powder, 1 bronzer, 1 brow gelcreme, and 13 eyeshadows. I've been making a point to touch up during the day and sometimes I'll change up my lip color or add on products for evening. I've also been able to get rid of a few more things and have been finding it easier and easier to pull things together. Now that I've done some looks that really work well for me it definitely brings into contrast the things that look "just okay." I never want to look "just okay" again lol.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been a little bad with my low buy

  I did get a couple lipsticks  Double Shot was something I wanted over a year. I had been looking for a nude lipstick. Finally got it 2 days ago.

  I edited my list but my low buy is still 12 non essential items.

  So far here's what I've gotten:

  Blow
  DGAF
  UD Double ended Naked 3 eyeliner
  Bane
  Double  Shot 

  DGAF wasn't on my list. I had changed my mind and then decided to get it.
  Also, Double Shot was not either.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 14, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> The great thing about #teamlowbuy is that you don't have to feel ashamed.. because your goals are YOUR goals and you are the architect of your own success. Low can mean whatever you want it to mean.
> 
> Good for you for rotating products! That's one of my goals too. I have 4 blushes left to use, 1 foundation, 1 translucent powder, 1 bronzer, 1 brow gelcreme, and 13 eyeshadows. I've been making a point to touch up during the day and sometimes I'll change up my lip color or add on products for evening. I've also been able to get rid of a few more things and have been finding it easier and easier to pull things together. Now that I've done some looks that really work well for me it definitely brings into contrast the things that look "just okay." I never want to look "just okay" again lol.


  That's EXACTLY right! Your low-buy... YOUR rules! NO SHAME!!
  I'm so proud of you for almost completing your product rotation challenge! Yippppppeeee! I think I'm going to do a challenge myself and not use any of the same (colored) products twice in a month (except for work). I think I can do it! And then maybe I'll be able to get a better idea of what I'm really liking and what I'm not so crazy about! For example, one of the products I added to my monthly makeup bag was Ice MES, by the end of January, that baby was in my swap bag! I like it, but I don't LOVE it! And I think that's going to be the death of a lot of my MES's! I like them in theory (and LOVE to look at them), but they have never performed for me as well as my go-to MAC, Inglot, UD shadow selections! And most of them seem to translate into the same colors on my lid (dirty brown/taupe). So now that I almost have my stash organized, I need to start utilizing more of it more often!! Hopefully, that will significantly help my purge! Fingers crossed!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> THANKS! That WAS/IS my goal!!! So I'm happy to be doing fairly well so far! I just was trying to wait for a MAC restock that seemed to not be coming... and the VE purchase had me getting free shipping at Macy's so I kinda felt guilt since I allowed an unplanned purchase. But you made me feel wayyyy better!
> 
> Thanks doll!!! I think the organization is probably what's having me feeling a little bad. I filled 2 - 5 drawers Muji containers with JUST lip products (lipsticks, glosses, pencils, and moisturizer/balms)! That's a LOT of lip products! And I have over 30 unused lipsticks! SO, I have a big goal ahead of me in purging my lipstick stash further... because this is honestly ridiculous! I have 3 of those Trend Lip Palettes.. and I realized I used 1 of them ONCE! That's EIGHTEEN lipstick shades I don't think I'll even grab for! The concept seemed good when I bought them, but I won't travel with a lip palette and lip brush in my bag... Since I won't dip a used brush in a palette/product (sorry, OCD). So the one I used that one time, I had to spatula out the product and then use the lip brush... it was quite a pain! So I can purge 18 shades form my stash just letting those go! I just can't seem to MAKE MYSELF DO IT! I look at them and see the pretty colors... UGH! I have a lot of work to do... on my stash AND on me!! I DO FULLY appreciate the support!!!
> 
> ...


That's an awesome challenge! I know you're going to rock it!! I've been really enjoying mine.. just got rid of 7 products yesterday and it's a weight lifted off. Trust me, once you have everything out in front of you and you make a point of actually USING it all.. you really realize what kind of products work for you and which are just too much work. At least that was my experience last year! Just keep reminding yourself that your makeup stash should be your pamper station.. you should look at it and LOVE everything you have and really be able to enjoy it. It will take some work, but you'll get there! I'm still working on it every day but I can look at where I was a year ago and be proud of myself for progress. You just purged 16 lippies.. be super proud of that accomplishment!

  Maybe you could try just using the one trend palette at home a few times? That way you could just wash the lip brush after every use. If after a few times you find it too inconvenient, let it go! Then you can confirm to yourself that they don't work for you and be at peace with leaving them behind. And you could try to sell/swap/gift the unused ones. It's not worth the anxiety of looking at them and feeling guilty that they aren't used.. If you don't love them equally as much or more than your other top favorites.. they're not that important. You only have one mouth, so why wear the second string when you could pull out the all-stars?

  Remember to take it one step at a time too.. it's easy to look at 10 drawers of lip products and feel a little sick about it.. BUT if you take 1 drawer per month, try to use every product in it and pass on the ones that aren't favorites.. in less than a year I bet you'll have consolidated way down. And it won't feel so overwhelming! 
  Keep your spirit up girl! You're doing GREAT!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 14, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's an awesome challenge! I know you're going to rock it!! I've been really enjoying mine.. just got rid of 7 products yesterday and it's a weight lifted off. Trust me, once you have everything out in front of you and you make a point of actually USING it all.. you really realize what kind of products work for you and which are just too much work. At least that was my experience last year! Just keep reminding yourself that your makeup stash should be your pamper station.. you should look at it and LOVE everything you have and really be able to enjoy it. It will take some work, but you'll get there! I'm still working on it every day but I can look at where I was a year ago and be proud of myself for progress. You just purged 16 lippies.. be super proud of that accomplishment!
> 
> Maybe you could try just using the one trend palette at home a few times? That way you could just wash the lip brush after every use. If after a few times you find it too inconvenient, let it go! Then you can confirm to yourself that they don't work for you and be at peace with leaving them behind. And you could try to sell/swap/gift the unused ones. It's not worth the anxiety of looking at them and feeling guilty that they aren't used.. If you don't love them equally as much or more than your other top favorites.. they're not that important. You only have one mouth, so why wear the second string when you could pull out the all-stars?
> 
> ...


  THANKS HUN!!! I will use the 1 Trend Palette I already used and see how practical it is for me. Good idea! I really am good about reapplying my lipsticks throughout the day, and I don't see them being great for that. Obviously, they are promoted as PRO products. So, a PRO MUA would find them really useful! Having a great selection of lippies that are on "trend" right at their fingertips without digging through tubes of lipstick. But for me, even for shoots, I would probably reach for tried and true tubes over a palette. And if I don't like a shade or even 2 in the palette, it seems like a waste. And I'm sure a lot of the shades are dupable. I just don't want to swatch them if I end up deciding to sell/swap them! They will be more desirable untouched! 
  And I will take it 1 drawer at a time! I'm guessing there are LOTS of hyped shades in there that just won't work for me. I just "had to have them"... So, little by little I'll get this narrowed down.
  I just added some stuff to start on the swap thread. Page 1, Post #13. So maybe just getting them listed will help motivate me to keep adding! It's a start. That's something!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> THANKS HUN!!! I will use the 1 Trend Palette I already used and see how practical it is for me. Good idea! I really am good about reapplying my lipsticks throughout the day, and I don't see them being great for that. Obviously, they are promoted as PRO products. So, a PRO MUA would find them really useful! Having a great selection of lippies that are on "trend" right at their fingertips without digging through tubes of lipstick. But for me, even for shoots, I would probably reach for tried and true tubes over a palette. And if I don't like a shade or even 2 in the palette, it seems like a waste. And I'm sure a lot of the shades are dupable. I just don't want to swatch them if I end up deciding to sell/swap them! They will be more desirable untouched!
> And I will take it 1 drawer at a time! I'm guessing there are LOTS of hyped shades in there that just won't work for me. I just "had to have them"... So, little by little I'll get this narrowed down.
> I just added some stuff to start on the swap thread. Page 1, Post #13. So maybe just getting them listed will help motivate me to keep adding! It's a start. That's something!


  You know, you could probably see if you have dupes for all the palette shades in your collection in tubes and then try those on to see if they work? Then you wouldn't be swatching the palettes but you'd still get to see what the shades are like on you. I agree, if 1 or 2 shades aren't going to be used it kind of defeats the purpose of the palette! You could probably rule out both of them pretty easily that way! Plus you could ditch the tubes that don't work at the same time! That's how I feel about eyeshadow palettes.. If I don't know that I'll love every shade now I'll pass.
  Celebrate the little victories! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You didn't acquire all of it overnight, so it's going to take some time to get to where you'd like to be! Just make sure the process is something you're enjoying as well. If it's fun and liberating you'll feel more motivated!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm planning a major cleanup over the weekend - I just hope the energy will hold. In the process of cleaning out my closest, where my makeup-stocked Alex drawers also reside, I'm want to get my lipsticks organized into the holders I purchased from IMATS. And as I'm incorporating my yet to be stored purchases since last year, I want to pull unused/unloved items out as I go to make room for the items I am crazy about. I've already decided to part with my backup Marcel Wanders 2 187 brush that's been sitting BNIB since the collection came out.   Only things I've purchased this month are a few Melt lippies plus lip pencils from MAC to pair with them, a couple of eyeshadow bases/liners from Napoleon Perdis, and a Benjabelle. I've also sold several more items from my sale. Never would've thought I'd've been so happy to part with makeup, but I am. Still haven't purchased anything from FoF for myself either and have no interest in that collection or buyer's remorse.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 14, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Only things I've purchased this month are a few Melt lippies plus lip pencils from MAC to pair with them, a couple of eyeshadow bases/liners from Napoleon Perdis, and a Benjabelle. I've also sold several more items from my sale. Never would've thought I'd've been so happy to part with makeup, but I am. Still haven't purchased anything from FoF for myself either and have no interest in that collection or buyer's remorse.


  GO YAZMIN GO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #teamlowbuy will be here to cheer you on. Good luck with your cleanup!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 14, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Only things I've purchased this month are a few Melt lippies plus lip pencils from MAC to pair with them, a couple of eyeshadow bases/liners from Napoleon Perdis, and a Benjabelle. I've also sold several more items from my sale. Never would've thought I'd've been so happy to part with makeup, but I am. Still haven't purchased anything from FoF for myself either and have no interest in that collection or buyer's remorse.


  Awesome hun.... Keep up the good work! You get a GOLD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  STAR for pushing forward!!! After my makeup organization project is completed... I'm moving onto closets myself! Getting a jump on Spring Cleaning feels good!!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 14, 2014)

CONFESSION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My no buy for Feb turned into mac stone lip pencil, 2 pan shadows...and allllll becuz i ordered those inserts n palette cases, smh!!! thats it tho other than that i've been good.


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 14, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> CONFESSION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered three lippies from Ka'oir.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Just sent off my second wave of packages; I'm really pleased with how the swap/sale has gone. I've found new homes for 10 items in my stash and am only taking five in (one of which went straight to my daughter). I have a few more items to move out, but I've already cleared out a lot of what I wasn't using; doing some Sephora exchanges helped as well.
> 
> As more people inventory their makeup I suspect that we'll see more items appear on the swap thread. I wish I could leave positive feedback for the people I've swapped with, but I don't seem to be able to do it from that thread. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if the person has to have their own thread in the Clearance Bin for me to leave feedback. Does anyone know?


  Maybe we could add feedback to our swap posts? Like mention who we've swapped with and that it was a good experience (hopefully). I think that would be helpful and wouldn't clutter up the thread.

  The more I swap & sell, the more boring my stash looks colourwise, lol. But I guess there's no point in holding on to colours and finishes I don't wear just because they're pretty to look at.

  I added some things to my swap list in case anyone is interested. I'd love to get rid of the Laura Mercier powder I only tried once and which is too dark for me even though it's the lightest shade, I cringe everytime I see it and think about what I paid for it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Maybe we could add feedback to our swap posts? Like mention who we've swapped with and that it was (hopefully) a good experience. I think that would be helpful and wouldn't clutter up the thread.


  Definitely a great idea. :nods:  





> I added some things to my swap list in case anyone is interested. I'd love to get rid of the Laura Mercier powder I only tried and which is too dark for me even though it's the lightest shade, I cringe everytime I see it and think about what I paid for it. hboy:


  :hug:


----------



## Twill (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey everyone! I've been reading this thread and feel so inspired! I have been doing really well since the beginning of February and plan on success for my low buy for the rest of the month. I can't tell you how many times this month I have closed the tab on Sephora, Nordstroms, Neimans, beautylish,...  I ask myself if I really need it and just close the tab and then come here and read. I NEED to use up some of the gorgeous things that I have! I really got into some heavy spending because of ebates and other cash back programs. Just look at all the savings! lol! Spending hundreds of dollars is still spending hundreds of dollars. I can afford it but for how long?  I've had to take a step back and ask myself where I am going if I continue on this road. 

  I have limited myself to 2 items a month and I don't have a $ budget. I did purchase the new Bourjois CC cream (Lisa E. gets me every time!) and may get a Tom Ford lipstick or blush I have wanted for a long time.... or maybe not. My other rule is that the items don't carry over. So that means if I only buy the cc cream this month that does not mean I can buy 3 things in March.

  I have really been enjoying the things I have and will put more thought into the items I am considering to purchase.

  It's nice to get this out and I wish success for you and your individual goals.


“he who will not economize will have to agonize” 
― Confucius


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

Twill said:


> Hey everyone! I've been reading this thread and feel so inspired! I have been doing really well since the beginning of February and plan on success for my low buy for the rest of the month. I can't tell you how many times this month I have closed the tab on Sephora, Nordstroms, Neimans, beautylish,...  I ask myself if I really need it and just close the tab and then come here and read. *I NEED to use up some of the gorgeous things that I have!* I really got into some heavy spending because of ebates and other cash back programs. Just look at all the savings! lol! *Spending hundreds of dollars is still spending hundreds of dollars.* I can afford it but for how long?  I've had to take a step back and ask myself where I am going if I continue on this road.
> 
> I have limited myself to 2 items a month and I don't have a $ budget. I did purchase the new Bourjois CC cream (Lisa E. gets me every time!) and may get a Tom Ford lipstick or blush I have wanted for a long time.... or maybe not. My other rule is that the items don't carry over. So that means if I only buy the cc cream this month that does not mean I can buy 3 things in March.
> 
> ...


  Great points Twill!! It is sooo hard for me to use things up. I don't think I've ever completely used up a makeup product other than things like primers, powder foundation, eyebrow pencils and mascaras.. Never color products. I always either have them so long that I get grossed out and toss them or I get rid of them because I found something new that I want to use instead.. I'm really working hard at using up one set of things right now. I've been keeping my empty bottles from other beauty products and that's been really motivating me to use up some makeup and add to the pile!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can back 2 Mac special packaging? Are the items limited to certain things? Can I do eyeliner pencils? Lip glasses that are full? I have a few things not used but my eyeliners are from 1997 so not wanting to use them haha


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I have a few things not used but my eyeliners are from 1997 so not wanting to use them haha


At my store special packaging is a yes, eyeliners that you can sharpen - no, anything full - yes. I've heard sometimes it varies, so maybe call ahead and ask to be 100% sure.


----------



## honey b (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok.  So far I've done pretty well with low-buy this year.  My goal was no more than 3 items per new Mac collection and so far I've stuck to it.  Being back to work after my year long maternity leave helps since I'm a teacher and now don't have much spare time for looking at makeup online.  I've also decided that any permanent Mac item that I buy will be purchased in the states since I live right across the border.  Canadian prices plus taxes are at least 3-5 dollars higher than us.  Plus I don't get over there as often as I used to.  I've been keeping a list of my 2014 purchases though to keep myself inline.
  January: 
  Viva Glam V l/s
  Nymphette l/g
  February:
  Perfect Topping MSF

  That's it so far.  Pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> At my store special packaging is a yes, eyeliners that you can sharpen - no, anything full - yes. I've heard sometimes it varies, so maybe call ahead and ask to be 100% sure.


 Mostly it's special packaging. THANKS!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 15, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> this is exactly how i felt, I had so many mac lippies that i tried to tell myself that if i had it in YSL it was a "better formula" but didnt touch either of them! I was super nice to my sister and dumped lots of YSL, Givanchy and MAC lippies, since destashing started im down to 63, i think a good 12-20 went on my sale/swap thread or gave away. It really makes you think, i do not need 7 versions of red. Absoulte power, charmed im sure and melt belladonna 2 all swatched the same on my lips so i just kept CIS. It took a lot to get rid of AP since I bought above retail price.
> 
> Oh well better to it find a happy home and i feel so much better with a smaller stash, I got rid of a whole blush palette, mac eyeshadows palette worth, all kinds of msf blushes and lots of singles... now if only i can get rid of the box that hold all this... and i tell you i dont miss them one bit since i started this!
> 
> I love that BB cream its so expensive but so easy and great formula i love the spf in it. I bought it once and used it up, now i have 5 foundations in rotation!


  Your sister is lucky to inherit your stash! Nice work reducing your stash, you are so right you don't miss stuff you just haven't used in so long anyways.

  I've tried a few older lipsticks and the discontinued formulas are nowhere near as good as the new ones - I've noticed this with Dior.

  Also, I'm finding my taste has become alot more refined now that I am aware of how much I already have.

  As for the BB Cream, I am really happy as it will mean I can save money in the long run as I will not need both a moisturizer and foundation


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

Does anyone follow seasonal color analysis? What are your thoughts on it? Do you tend to wear what "should" look good on you or do you go against it? I've never been professionally "analyzed" but through trial and very much error with makeup/clothing I consider myself a Soft Summer. I came across this blog post with a description and photo (http://theeverydaybeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/04/summer-seasons-sciart-defined.html):   

  "When you think of the Soft Summer palette, imagine a fantasy landscape where misty tints of dawn embroider deeper, muted shades of post-twilight dusk." Um, yes please!





  I missed out on the 4 season craze in the 80s which I know didn't work for a lot of people.. And obviously, I take even the new 16 color theory with a grain of salt.. (disclaimer: always do what makes you happy!) but I really do think different shades can highlight or enhance your natural features which is more the style I prefer.

  I keep this close at hand to remind myself how awful and sick I look in high contrast or bright colors. Not going near the Playland thread with a 10-foot pole!! I'm even going to skip on the casual color I wanted and wait for them to come out in different shades. Apparently Bobbi Brown is supposed to be a good brand for SSs.. might check out their lip/cheek product instead!

  My hair is finally grown out back to its natural color and I did get to have quite a few years of experimentation (most of it with terrible results, as my recently culled makeup stash can attest). I think I'm ready to settle down with the things I think I look best in!

  Ps. I hope this isn't too off topic for everyone, but I figured since we don't have a specific collection to talk about here and we're all kind of doing our own thing, why not!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Does anyone follow seasonal color analysis? What are your thoughts on it? Do you tend to wear what "should" look good on you or do you go against it? I've never been professionally "analyzed" but through trial and very much error with makeup/clothing I consider myself a Soft Summer. I came across this blog post with a description and photo (http://theeverydaybeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/04/summer-seasons-sciart-defined.html):
> 
> "When you think of the Soft Summer palette, imagine a fantasy landscape where misty tints of dawn embroider deeper, muted shades of post-twilight dusk." Um, yes please!
> 
> ...


  I think i'm a soft summer too. I think that's an interesting concept but it would be too ''serious'' for me to only use these kind of colors.
  I mean by now i have a good idea about the colors that look better on me but i get bored easily so i like experimenting a bit
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ps Bobbi Brown has great e/s and blushes. She has many e/s with a pink hue to them like Naked 3 (which is my fav Naked)


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> I think i'm a soft summer too. I think that's an interesting concept but it would be too ''serious'' for me to only use these kind of colors.
> I mean by now i have a good idea about the colors that look better on me but i get bored easily so i like experimenting a bit
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah being too serious with it could get restrictive for sure!! I find that the color range is big enough for me though (see the sample one below). There's definitely a range of shades, they're just more dusty and muted. I tend to avoid colors that are supposed to be bad for SSs anyway (brights, super warm tones) but if I *really *wanted to wear something bright orange I would! It's just not likely that I would get past checking myself out in the mirror before it would be back on the rack.. lol.

  I get bored super easy as well and experimentation is key! I think I have enough of a mix of shades to keep myself going for a while now though. Also, maybe I'm bored with experimenting? Lol. I spent like 2 years experimenting and hated most of the things I tried.

  Ps. Can't wait to try BB.. And I love the N3.. If I hadn't promised myself no more palettes unless I love every color I would probably have it already..


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

I've looked at the Seasonal Color Analysis, but I've never been matched. All I've decided is that I look better in saturated colors than softer colors, and my face and eyes need definition to stand out


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I've looked at the Seasonal Color Analysis, but I've never been matched. All I've decided is that I look better in saturated colors than softer colors, and my face and eyes need definition to stand out


Cool! We're opposites then.. haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find my eyes stand out way more with softer colors like MAC Quarry, Copperplate, etc. Black eyeliner or a medium-dark smoky eye are both too harsh for me.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Cool! We're opposites then.. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Part of my problem is that I have awful eyelashes that stick straight out and don't hold a curl well, so I have to play up my eyeliner and shadows a lot. I can do black eyeliner, though I usually go with a dark brown or deep purple (Urban Decay's Rockstar), but I stay away from very smoky eyes. I can do a brown or gray smoky, but black ends up being too harsh. I think if I practiced more, I could possibly make darker work though.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Part of my problem is that I have awful eyelashes that stick straight out and don't hold a curl well, so I have to play up my eyeliner and shadows a lot. I can do black eyeliner, though I usually go with a dark brown or deep purple (Urban Decay's Rockstar), but I stay away from very smoky eyes. I can do a brown or gray smoky, but black ends up being too harsh. I think if I practiced more, I could possibly make darker work though.


Booo.. I bet eyelashes are tough. Do you ever wear falsies? I've never tried it but I have a pair sitting around in case I get up the courage lol. Fortunately mine respond well to mascara because without it I would not be able to function. I look SO different without it. I need to get around to trying a brown mascara someday, but I'm too loyal to my favorites. I really like MUFE's aqua eyes liners.. I have 19 (light brown), 24 (light taupe), 3 (navy blue) 4 (soft plum) and they all work really well for me. I really want 18 (burgundy) and 22 (silvery grey).. when low buy year is over of course.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 15, 2014)

I had my colours done in the 80s - I'm an autumn, and I have no doubt that that's accurate. I can't wear white, I can't wear black, I can't wear most cold tones. I look best in warm reds, greens, browns/rusts...all the earthy colours. The only blue or purple I have is periwinkle, and I have no pinks.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Booo.. I bet eyelashes are tough. Do you ever wear falsies? I've never tried it but I have a pair sitting around in case I get up the courage lol. Fortunately mine respond well to mascara because without it I would not be able to function. I look SO different without it. I need to get around to trying a brown mascara someday, but I'm too loyal to my favorites. I really like MUFE's aqua eyes liners.. I have 19 (light brown), 24 (light taupe), 3 (navy blue) 4 (soft plum) and they all work really well for me. I really want 18 (burgundy) and 22 (silvery grey).. when low buy year is over of course.


  I've only worn falsies once, and that's when my makeup artist put them on for my wedding. I wasn't even going to have them done for that, but she insisted, which probably is a sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have a pair, but I haven't tried them. I do look totally different with them too! Eyelashes can really add to a look, and I really wish I was one of those who looked good with just mascara, but I have to at least have eyeliner to look nice. MUFE's aqua liners are really nice! I used to have the black one, but I have tons of the UD ones because they come with the palettes and are so cheap to buy in a set. I would love to pick up a burgundy color!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 15, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Part of my problem is that I have awful eyelashes that stick straight out and don't hold a curl well, so I have to play up my eyeliner and shadows a lot. I can do black eyeliner, though I usually go with a dark brown or deep purple (Urban Decay's Rockstar), but I stay away from very smoky eyes. I can do a brown or gray smoky, but black ends up being too harsh. I think if I practiced more, I could possibly make darker work though.


  Have you tried a really good eyelash curler? I'm sure you have, but I was wondering how they respond to that?

  I like shades like Rockstar too!! If you can get your hands on it, and if you like Fluidlnes... try MAC Dark Diversion. I love that one for colors like that!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 15, 2014)

Super proud of myself... added over TEN more lip products to my swap list! I got backups of lots of shades I don't think I'll ever get to with all the shades I have that have never even been swatched... on top of ones I actually use! My backup box is being conquered everytime I pull it out! NOW I just need to move this stuff out before it tries to sneak back in there! LOL


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Does anyone follow seasonal color analysis? What are your thoughts on it? Do you tend to wear what "should" look good on you or do you go against it? I've never been professionally "analyzed" but through trial and very much error with makeup/clothing I consider myself a Soft Summer. I came across this blog post with a description and photo (http://theeverydaybeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/04/summer-seasons-sciart-defined.html):
> 
> "When you think of the Soft Summer palette, imagine a fantasy landscape where misty tints of dawn embroider deeper, muted shades of post-twilight dusk." Um, yes please!
> 
> ...


  That's really interesting.  I've never been professionally matched, but I would be curious to know what I'd match to.  I am NW10-15ish with mostly neutral undertones and personally, I think I look best in taupes, pastels, and rosy pinks.  But then again, I also think colors like peachy-pink (on the cheeks), deep blue-red (on the lips) and black (eyeliner or clothing) also flatter me, so that seems to suggest I'm not a true summer.  Or, possibly I'm just delusional about what looks good.  That's a distinct possibility.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Super proud of myself... added over TEN more lip products to my swap list! I got backups of lots of shades I don't think I'll ever get to with all the shades I have that have never even been swatched... on top of ones I actually use! My backup box is being conquered everytime I pull it out! NOW I just need to move this stuff out before it tries to sneak back in there! LOL


  You are rocking this, Pixie!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 15, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> You are rocking this, Pixie!


  I really do feel like a mini super hero right now! LOL Thanks hun!


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I had my colours done in the 80s - I'm an autumn, and I have no doubt that that's accurate. I can't wear white, I can't wear black, I can't wear most cold tones. I look best in warm reds, greens, browns/rusts...all the earthy colours. The only blue or purple I have is periwinkle, and I have no pinks.


  I have worn falsies for about 20 years -- before some of you were even born!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am now in a pickle.. my hair has been cut -- short in the back, asymetrical, and some longer pieces on the side.  It actually accents the angles of my face.  The colour was perfected -- it is now the platinumy blonde.. that I wanted. Not because platinum is "in" .. no, I want to have it light enough so when my re-growth happens, I can keep it light and also throw in some low lights of a neutral brown level 5 (my natural colour).. so that I can finally grow out my Greyness.  I think I will like it.

  on another front, I had done a massive trashing of my clothing too.. and I am trying to streamline my wardrobe.. I so love my oldest jeans and it was hard to dump those.  But many blouses, T's, and shoes went to the local charities.  Today I had lunch with Bert, who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my new haircolour/cut.. and we went to replace some pieces of my wardrobe to make me look a bit younger.. lol.  Anyway, I picked up a pair of navy wide leg pants, but they are all pleated -- and very slimming.  They will work with a great navy lace shirt for a casual dinner, or with my white cotton blouses -- tied at the waist, or any white T shirt.  I was kinda shocked cause Bert picked these out for me.  I did not realize how savvy he is.. lol.

  Other purchases I made were 2 new white cotton blouses -- shorter sleeves and asymetrical, and a tent shaped white cotton one which I loved the shape. Also a cream colour with navy/dark coral small flowers.. very feminine.. for me anyway.  

  I think all that I bought will integrate with my existing clothing and I can wear these many ways.  I left a  cream coloured pencil skirt on reserve because I want to make sure I don't have a dupe.. lol.

  As much as I am working on my personal makeup, I am also working on streamlining my clothing -- and my life.

  xoxo

  p.s. congrats to all -- this thread seems to be moving at lightening speed and it seems everyone is making progress!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have worn falsies for about 20 years -- before some of you were even born!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have you posted pictures of your new hair color on any of the other threads?  I bet it looks great!

  Congrats on streamlining your clothing as well as everything else!


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2014)

not yet ! going to a dinner later.. not with Bert either.. I will take pics tomorrow


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have worn falsies for about 20 years -- before some of you were even born!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same here. Cheers to that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have worn falsies for about 20 years -- before some of you were even born!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE staple tops like that! EXPRESS has those adorable portofino shirts on sale for 40% right now! I don't need anymore but it's a great deal on some nice blouses that will not be going out of style by next season! I have them in bold, bright, and staple colors as well as cute prints! Take a look at the polka dots and even cute little dragonflies! http://www.express.com/clothing/Apparel/Portofino+Shirts/cat/cat1040025

  I ditto the request to see the new hair Miss HerGreyness!! I bet you look pretty sassy in your new hairstyle and clothes! Bert's one lucky guy!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Super proud of myself... added over TEN more lip products to my swap list! I got backups of lots of shades I don't think I'll ever get to with all the shades I have that have never even been swatched... on top of ones I actually use! My backup box is being conquered everytime I pull it out! NOW I just need to move this stuff out before it tries to sneak back in there! LOL


  WOW! That's awesome!! You are just facing this head on - mad props to you girl! Yes, move that stuff out asap.. those makeup products are forever sneaking around.. into carts, out of swap baskets.. sneaky sneaky!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 15, 2014)

I must say that photographing my 135 blushes and highlighters and my 150 violet-purple-pink lipsticks and glosses has helped me. If i'm tempted by a product, i look at the photos and i can see if i have something similar. I have enough lipsticks and blushes like those in FoF. So i didn't even go in to test them. All i got was the two Fluidlines, which was my original intention, by mail order. Saved by my plan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I confess that _Fleur d'Coral_ is sitting in my on-line shopping cart, because it looks like a color i will really use, along with several of the new P+P CC products, which i can also really use. I am tired of my red cheeks burning their way through my makeup. And that yellow compact sounds like something i will want to take in my purse. I did remove _Touché_ Huggable lipstick, which was also in there, after reading several comments. Sounds like it feels really good, and would probably be a good color for me, but i have enough nudes that i rarely wear and blending them with some balm should do the trick. Saved by my plan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The weather has been rainy and grey lately, which is a good thing, since we're in the midst of an historic drought. But that means that the light is bad for photographing my other 2 boxes of lipsticks and glosses as well as my 6 boxes of eye shadows and liners. So i recently bought at discount several NARS shadows that had been on my wish list for a few years. Not so saved.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was feeling a bit guilty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i am on a LOW buy - i only want to buy things unlike what i already have and that i will use, and i didn't get anything in January, so i'm still doing OK.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only tossed a couple things - rancid drug store lipsticks and some drugstore glosses that feel like mucus. I need to prune some more. But at least i've started


----------



## lilinah (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 

  Does anyone follow seasonal color analysis? What are your thoughts on it? Do you tend to wear what "should" look good on you or do you go against it? I've never been professionally "analyzed" but through trial and very much error with makeup/clothing I consider myself a Soft Summer. I came across this blog post with a description and photo (http://theeverydaybeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/04/summer-seasons-sciart-defined.html):   

  "When you think of the Soft Summer palette, imagine a fantasy landscape where misty tints of dawn embroider deeper, muted shades of post-twilight dusk." Um, yes please!

  I missed out on the 4 season craze in the 80s which I know didn't work for a lot of people.. And obviously, I take even the new 16 color theory with a grain of salt.. (disclaimer: always do what makes you happy!) but I really do think different shades can highlight or enhance your natural features which is more the style I prefer.

  I keep this close at hand to remind myself how awful and sick I look in high contrast or bright colors. Not going near the Playland thread with a 10-foot pole!! I'm even going to skip on the casual color I wanted and wait for them to come out in different shades. Apparently Bobbi Brown is supposed to be a good brand for SSs.. might check out their lip/cheek product instead!

  My hair is finally grown out back to its natural color and I did get to have quite a few years of experimentation (most of it with terrible results, as my recently culled makeup stash can attest). I think I'm ready to settle down with the things I think I look best in!

  Ps. I hope this isn't too off topic for everyone, but I figured since we don't have a specific collection to talk about here and we're all kind of doing our own thing, why not!



  This actually works fine with a makeup low buy because knowing what colors look best with one's coloring can help avoid some of those makeup failures that have been mentioned here.

  I remember the first Four Seasons stuff. I am absolutely NOT Winter. But with my light neutral skin tone and dark hair and hazel eyes, i didn't fit neatly into any one of the other three season. I don't look good in real warm colors (true red, orange, yellow) or real cool colors (icing sugar pink, mint green, ultramarine blue). Warms that lean cool are good, as are cools that lean warm (bright peach or coral, not good, but pinky peach or coral is fine; true or bright pink not good, but warm pinks are fine) - so i'm part Spring and part Summer. And some saturated colors, including black and dark brown, look good (high contrast), so part of Autumn. But absolutely NOT saturated brights like red or orange or turquoise (see, i'm not a Winter), which wash me out.

  The new versions of the Season are far better, since skin tone and color are so variable and the 12 and 16 tone variations take that into account. But they leave out us neutrals again! So once again i'm kinda between several seasons. I'm muted and high contrast, but not really warm, not really cool.

  BUT one thing about doing make-up WELL is that by toning blush and lipstick to lean warmer or cooler you can make clothing colors that might not work with your natural skin tone look OK or even good. Since graduating high school in the late 1960s I have always had at least two blushes, one warm and one cool, as well as warm and cool versions of basic lipstick colors, so i even though i'm no make-up wizard, i could make clothing that looked a little off on me work. I had some things i just could not wear with no makeup - for example, a lovely beige crepe blouse with inset openwork made me look grey with no makeup - but with the right color blush and lipstick i looked OK in it.

  So i am with you, Veronikawithak, on skipping Playland. Too bright for me, wash me out. But saturated and high contrast are good on my, which is why i got all the lipsticks and glosses from Punk Couture.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

A couple of the nude OPI Brazil polishes came home with me today.. I'm not even going to say they sneaked their way in.. I flat out thought about it all day, went to look at them after work, and then purchased them. I was so happy to get rid of 2 polishes the other day and I just added the same number back! Ugh. I love them both and I know I'll wear them but still.. probably could have lived without them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm starting to think I have more of a problem than I realized..

  On the bright side, I left a friend's Fantasia party early to make sure I wouldn't buy anything.. lol.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's why i should probably never buy another blush or highligher


 MAC Cool blushes and highlighters



 MAC Neutral blushes and highlighters



 MAC Warm blushes



 MAC Warm skinfinishes and highlighters

  NON MAC



 non-MAC cool - the pink stick in cream case (Max Factor) and the plum stick in pink case (Revlon) are from the late 60s/early 70s - the plum is dead, Jim. But the pink still seems usable - it is a translucent gel - and bears some similarity to Tarte blush sticks, although it makes no claims to being natural in composition.


 non-MAC mauvy favorites (in Cool photo above). Yes, the one in the lower center is ombré


 close up of favorites from cool photo at top



 high-end Neutrals and some pinks from a NARS Multiple set and a Guerlain mini-Meteorites set


 mid-range Neutrals (plus a Clinique GWP on far lower left that has both a warm and a cool)


 drugstore Neutrals



 non-MAC Warm
  The little pot in the upper left is museumized Mary Quant cream blush from the early 70s and the oval on the far right center is Dorothy Gray - long out of business - gold face powder compact.


 lower end Warm

  I will be pitching out ALL the Clinque GWP blushes - my mother bought Clinique skincare and couldn't resist the GWP even though she didn't wear them. And that cute little square with the four colors at the top - from The Body Shop - because it is chalky.



 Museumized - two Biba creams and one Princess Marcella Borghese (aubergine frost)


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 15, 2014)

lilinah, I am drooling. Nice blush collection!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 15, 2014)

lilinah said:


> This actually works fine with a makeup low buy because knowing what colors look best with one's coloring can help avoid some of those makeup failures that have been mentioned here.
> 
> I remember the first Four Seasons stuff. I am absolutely NOT Winter. But with my light neutral skin tone and dark hair and hazel eyes, i didn't fit neatly into any one of the other three season. I don't look good in real warm colors (true red, orange, yellow) or real cool colors (icing sugar pink, mint green, ultramarine blue). Warms that lean cool are good, as are cools that lean warm (bright peach or coral, not good, but pinky peach or coral is fine; true or bright pink not good, but warm pinks are fine) - so i'm part Spring and part Summer. And some saturated colors, including black and dark brown, look good (high contrast), so part of Autumn. But absolutely NOT saturated brights like red or orange or turquoise (see, i'm not a Winter), which wash me out.
> 
> ...


  It's not easy being neutral..






  I'm pretty light/neutral as well.. although I have the slightest cool undertone on some parts of my face. Wearing a neutral foundation I can pull off either slight warm or cool, but no brights and no super saturated darks. I have blonde-brown hair though and blue-grey eyes which fits well with Summer. You might be both a Deep Soft Winter and Deep Soft Summer? Both can pull off the muted and saturated colors but not brights. And being neutral would cover the slight warm/cool variations. I also liked this post on counterpoint seasons: http://diaryofacolouraddict.blogspot.ca/2013/07/counterpoint-seasons-freedom-of-choice.html


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 15, 2014)

@ kermit

  I had to laugh at this, this is me looking at makeup prices:


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 16, 2014)

It's definitely true for Tom Ford!


----------



## Yogirl (Feb 16, 2014)

Yesterday I resisted to buy some cooking books, I just love to buy them as I don't really cook.
  But was tempted by a Diptique candle in light pink. Looks good, smells great, makes me feel good, so worth the price.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 16, 2014)

So proud of [@]PixieDancer[/@] in purging out her lip products 26 for sale/swap is amazing.  Well done !!!  I'm doing my final purge today, planning on throwing out drugstore stuff today and do a final organise, will try and post pictures later.  Also hoping to follow [@]HerGreyness[/@] lead and make a start on my wardrobe! I want a more capsule wardrobe with quality not quantity to which I can add the occassional fashion lead piece each season!  Excited to get started!  Not sure what season I might be ? I have very dark hair and pale skin, more cool than warm and I look good in brights and jewel colours and awful in pastels !


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 16, 2014)

Being neutral is a great thing! I'm envious of my daughter's skintone that allows her to branch into both warm and cool colours, if not those at the far end of warm.





  I'm so far into deep Autumn territory that I can't pull anything else off. I do wear black/navy/grey suits to work, but I always make sure that i have a strong warm blouse with them.

  Even though I can't generally wear cool tones, I have discovered that I can wear some cool toned blush. I have a few pinks (Dollymix and Launch Away) that look great - like a very natural flush. I couldn't pull off a lipstick the colour of Dollymix though. I've just started branching into some warm pink lipsticks (Morning Rose and Out For Passion) for the first time in my life. There's no colour that's more naturally flattering than a strong warm red (I wore Studded Kiss yesterday - LOVE it), but as I'm aging I'm finding more muted lipsticks and glosses to be more flattering. A lot of the dark mattes and frosty metallics I wore 20 years ago are aging now, so I avoid them. It's not a makeup 'rules' thing (no glitter on women over 35, etc.) but a matter of choosing finishes that look better on me. 

  Black liner is ghastly on me - I never wear it. A deep chocolate brown serves the same purpose on me. I also avoid grey like the plague. Why not stick to colours and finishes that are more flattering? There's still plenty of choice.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 16, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> So proud of [@]PixieDancer[/@] in purging out her lip products 26 for sale/swap is amazing.  Well done !!!  I'm doing my final purge today, planning on throwing out drugstore stuff today and do a final organise, will try and post pictures later.  Also hoping to follow [@]HerGreyness[/@] lead and make a start on my wardrobe! I want a more capsule wardrobe with quality not quantity to which I can add the occassional fashion lead piece each season!  Excited to get started!  Not sure what season I might be ? I have very dark hair and pale skin, more cool than warm and I look good in brights and jewel colours and awful in pastels !


 Thanks girl! If you're anything like me... It was kinda tough to get started, but as my swap/sell/giveaway bag started to grow... I got more amped up to put more in it! When you see how much you actually have... It's easier to purge! Pulling everything out of train cases, Zuca bag, makeup bags, boxes, etc. and organizing it all into my new Elfa system was a real eye opener. Not even a spreadsheet inventory affected me like seeing it all laid out & placed in my system! I knew instantly that to bring anything new into my collection AT ALL I needed to get serious about what I'm actually using. Most of my sale/swaps are backups! I have barely started in on purging my main stash! And w over 30 unused lipsticks, 16 unused blushes, 20+ unused lipglosses, too many unused eyeshadows to even count... I'm sure there will be MUCH MUCH more going into that sale!!  Good luck girl!!! I'm excited to hear how your process goes!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Good luck girl!!! I'm excited to hear how your process goes!!


  Clearing out definitely has a domino effect! When you're finished I'd love to see what your storage unit looks like!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if the too faced Chocolate Bar palette is limited edition? I want to get it but if it's permanent i don't want to rush


----------



## honey b (Feb 16, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> Does anyone know if the too faced Chocolate Bar palette is limited edition? I want to get it but if it's permanent i don't want to rush


According to Temptalia's post, she said she's pretty sure it's permanent.  I think it's been discussed somewhere on the forums too (just can't remember where) and the general consensus seems to be that it's permanent.


----------



## User38 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think it's permanent too.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 16, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Here's why i should probably never buy another blush or highligher
> 
> 
> MAC Cool blushes and highlighters
> ...


  Oooh pretty!  Thanks for sharing.  Question: what is the blush with the checkerboard pattern in the non-MAC mauvy favorites pic?  Is that Neutrogena?


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Clearing out definitely has a domino effect! When you're finished I'd love to see what your storage unit looks like!


  Me too!

  I drove by The Container Store today and really wanted to go in, but that place is like crack for me.  For a while, I was spending more in that store than I was on makeup, so I had to ban myself for a bit.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 16, 2014)

lilinah: beautiful collection! thanks for sharing your pics!

  i just hosted a clothing swap at my place this afternoon. a bunch of my girl friends, some snacks and a pile of clothes! it was fun hanging out, and sifting through the items. i think we each went home with a few items, and later this week i will take the left over items to a women's shelter. it was such a fun afternoon, and i think we all felt good knowing we had cleared a few items out of our closet that were just 'gathering dust' so to speak...


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 16, 2014)

aradhana said:


> lilinah: beautiful collection! thanks for sharing your pics!  i just hosted a clothing swap at my place this afternoon. a bunch of my girl friends, some snacks and a pile of clothes! it was fun hanging out, and sifting through the items. i think we each went home with a few items, and later this week i will take the left over items to a women's shelter. it was such a fun afternoon, and i think we all felt good knowing we had cleared a few items out of our closet that were just 'gathering dust' so to speak...


 That was an awesome idea!! Sounds fun too. I may try something like that


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 16, 2014)

Great ideas ladies. The pictures help a lot.  This is my lipgloss purge.  Before:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Giving away/tossing/back 2 MAC *the bottom row was purged first time, not included in above picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keeping: Also keeping my 4 tendertones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Easier then i thought. First I got rid of formulas I didn't like. Than colors I have duplicates or or didn't like. I also found out after 2 years... I really don't wear lipgloss lol  ...next is lipstick


----------



## lilinah (Feb 16, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *lilinah*
> 
> Here's why i should probably never buy another blush or highligher:
> [SNIP]
> ...


  It's a Clinique Shimmering Tones Powder in Black Honey.
  The gradient is Clinique Black Honey Gradient Powder.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 16, 2014)

lilinah wooooow!!! i think i got like 2 full storage drawers of blushes n highlights but to spread em out to see in plain view will make me NOT get another highlighter again lol esp when those msf's will NEVER run out. i will say tho...i hope mac brings back the ombre blushes becuz azalea grape is the ONLY consistent blush i grab for 7 1/2 out of 10 when i dnt know what to do so i absolutely looooove that thing wit awl my heart. when i take off for a mini vacay in a few wks im gonna get some goody bags of things im gonna purge. i also decided to get some palette inserts n etc to keep my mac shadows organized n to SEE them vs being out of sight, out of mind ya know.

  QUESTION: i accidentally got the large shadow inserts n wanted to know if La Femme blushes can fit? Also any good tips on how to depot shadows n blushes are appreciated!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 16, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> ...next is lipstick


  WHOA WAIT....u giving up those dior glosses???


----------



## aradhana (Feb 16, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> lilinah wooooow!!! i think i got like 2 full storage drawers of blushes n highlights but to spread em out to see in plain view will make me NOT get another highlighter again lol esp when those msf's will NEVER run out. i will say tho...i hope mac brings back the ombre blushes becuz azalea grape is the ONLY consistent blush i grab for 7 1/2 out of 10 when i dnt know what to do so i absolutely looooove that thing wit awl my heart. when i take off for a mini vacay in a few wks im gonna get some goody bags of things im gonna purge. i also decided to get some palette inserts n etc to keep my mac shadows organized n to SEE them vs being out of sight, out of mind ya know.
> 
> QUESTION: i accidentally got the large shadow inserts n wanted to know if La Femme blushes can fit? Also any good tips on how to depot shadows n blushes are appreciated!!


  i use an iron and place the pan between two cotton dishcloths/tea towels to absorb extra heat and not get powder all over the place. i like this method because you just wait for the glue to be melted enough that you can pry the pan out easily without flexing the pan of blush/shadow. (flex = crumbling makeup, boo) it also doesn't involve melting or hacking plastic. just keep an eye on the iron! i think  there are some good tutorials online...


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 16, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i use an iron and place the pan between two cotton dishcloths/tea towels to absorb extra heat and not get powder all over the place. i like this method because you just wait for the glue to be melted enough that you can pry the pan out easily without flexing the pan of blush/shadow. (flex = crumbling makeup, boo) it also doesn't involve melting or hacking plastic. just keep an eye on the iron! i think  there are some good tutorials online...


  ooooh ok!!! that sounds safer too cuz my mac girl told me to use a lighter or some crap n all i heard was **cue charlie brown teacher** WHAAAA WHAH WHAAAAH WHAAAH WHAAAAH n just envision me with burnt body parts!!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 16, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> ooooh ok!!! that sounds safer too cuz my mac girl told me to use a lighter or some crap n all i heard was **cue charlie brown teacher** WHAAAA WHAH WHAAAAH WHAAAH WHAAAAH n just envision me with burnt body parts!!


  Hah! I think I posted about depotting in this thread like a month ago. I like using an old flat iron (for hair). It got the stuff plenty hot. Search depotting Mac eyeshadows on YouTube.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 16, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> WHOA WAIT....u giving up those dior glosses???


 Just one is in the get rid of pile. I grabbed the wrong one at sephora. Someone put it in wrong row and I didn't check. I tried it and didn't like it. Lost receipt so got stuck with it.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 16, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> ...next is lipstick


  Wow, you're doing great!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 16, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Just one is in the get rid of pile. I grabbed the wrong one at sephora. Someone put it in wrong row and I didn't check. I tried it and didn't like it. Lost receipt so got stuck with it.


  even if i dnt have the receipt sephora lets me return em. you'd just have to be stuck with store credit tho which is fine by me cuz it would just go right back anywayz!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, you're doing great! :cheer:


 Thanks! I went through lipsticks too. I wasn't as successful but I have a nice size pile.  High end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Most of them are in the swap thread. Except the Chanel la'doree. I have the receipt to that and I'm returning it. So pretty, just not for me   That's really it for me besides palettes which I don't know if I can part with. I have way too many and so many not used but that's a lot harder lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 16, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> even if i dnt have the receipt sephora lets me return em. you'd just have to be stuck with store credit tho which is fine by me cuz it would just go right back anywayz!


 I tried at my sephora and the lady said no. I even asked if they could look it up on my VIB account and she wouldn't do it. I have since found out I just had a lady in a bad mood but I threw out box by then and chucked it in drawer. It's pretty but it's that milky light pink no shimmer and I just don't like or use that color. I'm too pale, I look dead lol


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 17, 2014)

I purged some cream blushes this weekend which looked rough in the pots, a lot of them were well loved drugstore so I didn't feel to bad. I thought if I really miss one in the summer I can purchase a fresh one, but I don't think I will need one, I might try to use concentrate on my other cream blushes as I don't show them as much love as powder ones.  I also went through my lip draws and swatched every lipstick on my lips. I wasn't wearing much make up yesterday just tinted moisturiser, mascara and a neutral blush, so I thought it was an ideal time to see which formulas and colours looked best on my skin tone and get rid of any that didn't look so great.  I managed to get rid of quite a few concealer style nudes which really look awful on me, I discovered that bright lips look pretty good!  My Viva Glam Cyndi appears to have a tiny bit of snow, I have read the thread linked a page or so back but whats the general consenus? Wipe down and try to use up or throw in the back to MAC pile?  I like the colour, but i wouldn't cry if it has to go back to mac, I only have 2 mac lipsticks now, Viva Glam Cyndi and To Swoon for from a 2008 holiday collection. Currently they are still in the Lip Draw but they both should prob be in the back to MAC bag.  I have enought B2M for 2 lipsticks nearly but I have no idea which formulas and colours to try.....I haven't looked at MAC lipsticks for ages.....I have been using other brands. I am going to hold off until summer and see if I can use up a few other lipsticks and try to cull the number in my stash a little more before I indulge.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 17, 2014)

I can only imagine how much more we all would have bought this year if this thread was not around...I am doing okay, the eyeshadow testing is kind of hard as it really needs to be worn all day and I don't like wearing them to work in case I react - air con, all day computer use and dry gritty eyes in the morning make an unappealing canvas! I need to test them out on days off when I can control my environment better and know what factors are at play.

  I'm focusing more on lipsticks as that's where the biggest problem for me lies and they will no doubt turn bad if left too long and they are the only item I back up.Good luck to you with continuing to downsize and good luck to all the gals here


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 17, 2014)

I realized a lot of my spending was due to stress and Insatisfaction at my job.  So I accepted an offer at another job and I start Tuesday.  More money a better tittle. Etc. I took a week off and went away on vacation and when I was away I had a lot of time to really think about my year goals etc.  So I realized I really do have too much and I don't need more.  Maybe a few LE packaging items when they come out for my collection but need need* nope. Nada. So today I'm back on track, I'm depotting large shadows and I can't even think of anything I want bad enough to b2m for so I'm holding onto it for any future collections.   I went through all the threads and a lot of the stuff coming out for summer doesn't call out to me since in the summer I minimize my makeup (so it doesn't melt in the typical 90 degree ny summer) so I feel confident. Ready to take on new things. Have all my spring staples ready... I'm not looking to get rid of anything but that can change after my depot party lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I went through all the threads and a lot of the stuff coming out for summer doesn't call out to me since in the summer I minimize my makeup (so it doesn't melt in the typical 90 degree ny summer) so I feel confident. Ready to take on new things. Have all my spring staples ready... I'm not looking to get rid of anything but that can change after my depot party lol


  Wow!! I admire you SO much mosha! THAT is some serious self-reflection and a great example of truly making a change! Best of luck at your new job, let us all know how your first day goes!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank u so much @veronikawithak I think the more I really analyze and be picky on my buys. The more I'll appreciate and use them.  I won't buy backups anymore since I always end up just selling them later. I have nothing to overcompensate for so Instead I'm focusing on the new job, my wedding planning Etc.    I thank team low buy group.  I read all the posts even if I'm not actively posting too much (been super busy ) but I enjoy each and everyone's stories and it gives me full insight on what's going on on other ladies vanities that I can relate to and make changes.  So: yay!      Plus imats is coming and I'm focusing instead on thoroughly planning my day for that


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Thank u so much @veronikawithak I think the more I really analyze and be picky on my buys. The more I'll appreciate and use them. I won't buy backups anymore since I always end up just selling them later. I have nothing to overcompensate for so Instead I'm focusing on the new job, my wedding planning Etc. I thank team low buy group. I read all the posts even if I'm not actively posting too much (been super busy ) but I enjoy each and everyone's stories and it gives me full insight on what's going on on other ladies vanities that I can relate to and make changes. So: yay! Plus imats is coming and I'm focusing instead on thoroughly planning my day for that


  My only non-staple backup was a *red *lipstick.. never again!! Lol. I ended up B2M the almost full one and am now trying to sell the BU. By the time I finish the first one, even if it's something I wear all the time, I know now that I'll either be bored or something new will come out that I want to try. A lot can happen in the months or years that you're using something up!

  Congrats on the upcoming wedding as well! Lots to keep you happy and busy other than makeup.. And I agree, the purchases I've really researched and thought about I've ended up loving WAY more than the impulse buys. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 17, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Thanks! I went through lipsticks too. I wasn't as successful but I have a nice size pile.  High end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you absolutely need to purge the palettes? Maybe you can do it gradually so it's less painful?  





charlotte366 said:


> I purged some cream blushes this weekend which looked rough in the pots, a lot of them were well loved drugstore so I didn't feel to bad. I thought if I really miss one in the summer I can purchase a fresh one, but I don't think I will need one, I might try to use concentrate on my other cream blushes as I don't show them as much love as powder ones.  I also went through my lip draws and swatched every lipstick on my lips. I wasn't wearing much make up yesterday just tinted moisturiser, mascara and a neutral blush, so I thought it was an ideal time to see which formulas and colours looked best on my skin tone and get rid of any that didn't look so great.  I managed to get rid of quite a few concealer style nudes which really look awful on me, I discovered that bright lips look pretty good!  My Viva Glam Cyndi appears to have a tiny bit of snow, I have read the thread linked a page or so back but whats the general consenus? Wipe down and try to use up or throw in the back to MAC pile?  I like the colour, but i wouldn't cry if it has to go back to mac, I only have 2 mac lipsticks now, Viva Glam Cyndi and To Swoon for from a 2008 holiday collection. Currently they are still in the Lip Draw but they both should prob be in the back to MAC bag.  I have enought B2M for 2 lipsticks nearly but I have no idea which formulas and colours to try.....I haven't looked at MAC lipsticks for ages.....I have been using other brands. I am going to hold off until summer and see if I can use up a few other lipsticks and try to cull the number in my stash a little more before I indulge.


 I heard the snow is not bad. One time I was going to b2m a lipstick I thought had spoilt, but the mua told me to just wipe off the snow...it's due to temp fluctuations. It wasn't a question of her trying to stop me from b2m...but she figured if I like the lipstick and it's still good no point in tossing it out!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 17, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Just one is in the get rid of pile. I grabbed the wrong one at sephora. Someone put it in wrong row and I didn't check. I tried it and didn't like it. Lost receipt so got stuck with it.


  It depends if sales person is in good mood or not, but Sephora(not those in jcpenney) lets you return/exchange stuff without box and without receipt  Though the one I was at last time let me return like this only the thing they carried in that store and not what they carry in online store =/ So I'm stuck with too light mineral foundation =.=


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I went through all the threads and a lot of the stuff coming out for summer doesn't call out to me since in the summer I minimize my makeup (so it doesn't melt in the typical 90 degree ny summer) so I feel confident. Ready to take on new things. Have all my spring staples ready... I'm not looking to get rid of anything but that can change after my depot party lol


  Congrats on the new job and for coming to the realizations you did about your makeup and low buy goals!

  I also have news on the job front -- I received an excellent offer today and am happy to say that I will only be out of work 2 days after I am laid off and then I'll be starting my new job.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 17, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Congrats on the new job and for coming to the realizations you did about your makeup and low buy goals!  I also have news on the job front -- I received an excellent offer today and am happy to say that I will only be out of work 2 days after I am laid off and then I'll be starting my new job.  :fluffy:


     Yayyyyyyyy!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! Way to go!!!! And thank u I'm glad I came to my senses and got back on low buy track


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats on the new job, @mosha010!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Congrats on the new job, @mosha010!


   Ty love!!!!!


----------



## User38 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats to all who have new jobs!! .. it's always great to get a fresh start!

  In my trench, I am looking to finalize a few sales of assets as well as half of my business -- and liquidate liquidate liquidate.. lol.  I am on the last stretch of enjoying life and I want to do it on my own terms.

  on the Bert front
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... he just left my house and cut my hair.  The lovely haircut, was lovely for all of two days.  I swim each morning, and today my hair was all tangled up and sticking up/out/all over my cap -- a few of the strands kept getting stuck on my water goggles.. so, I asked Bert to cut it  ha.  A HUGE savings.. and he is quite experienced with scalpels so what the heck.  He did a great job too... I now have a short pixie (think C. Theron's short short one) and it's frankly so much better for me now, at this time in my life.  I just need to keep up the eye/lips routine and heels.. lol.

  I managed to trash some more lippies/ DS comps which I had purchased long ago to work with/from .. and they just hung around taking up space.  

  time, space, money -- all seem to be coming together for me.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Congrats to all who have new jobs!! .. it's always great to get a fresh start!
> 
> In my trench, I am looking to finalize a few sales of assets as well as half of my business -- and liquidate liquidate liquidate.. lol.  I am on the last stretch of enjoying life and I want to do it on my own terms.
> 
> ...


  GREAT JOB! SO glad to hear your''re kicking ass and taking names! NOW we have to see the new haircut!!






*  I'm THRILLED with all the success and new job stories! GO GIRLS! How exciting for everyone! It's like a brand new life is unfolding! What a wonderful new year this is turning out to be!!!*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I can only imagine how much more we all would have bought this year if this thread was not around...


  Indeed. :nods:  Seeing some of you go through and catalogue/photograph your stuff -- particularly the products that represent your biggest weaknesses -- makes me want to be a little more vigorous in some categories. Like, I need to go through my lipsticks again, as well as my brushes. Actually, I really should photograph my full collection. (I've photo'ed my storage in the past, but not what items I have at the moment.)


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 17, 2014)

aradhana said:


> Do you absolutely need to purge the palettes? Maybe you can do it gradually so it's less painful?


  I'm just going to go through them and offer ones I will not use or don't like to friends and family. There's only 1 or 2. The rest I'm going to see what I use in 6 months and purge again. I'll do this every 6 months as my low buy isn't due to financial it's trying to stop me from getting an out of control collection. I'll be happy as long as I use everything I have at least once every few months. This way it leaves room for newer more exciting palettes I don't need LOL   I just wanted to slow down the lipsticks and stop the glosses. I've realized through all of this which formulas and brands I prefer. I can easily monitor my purchases now. My collection went from 2 lipsticks and one eyeshadow duo to 37+ palettes, 60+ lipsticks and too much blush in under 2 years. I bought too much to fast without experimenting. I'm confident now as I am where I would like to be and I have all of you ladies to thank for it. I will still (and always) remain on a low buy as practically makes me happier than quantity.   So thank you all!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats to all those with new jobs!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 17, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MissTania*
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how much more we all would have bought this year if this thread was not around...
> ...


  If i hadn't laid out all my blushes and highlighters i might have gotten one or two more from Fantasy of Flowers. So it really helped me.

  The irony of my recent blush stash post is that i rarely wear blush, although i usually wear highlighter. I have rosacea now - i didn't when i was young, so i often wore blush then, hence all the late 60s thru 80s blushes. Not quite sure when the rosacea started, in the 90s i think. But i love *colors* - just looking at them, even. My largest stash is eyeshadows and liners, which i just started photographing this AM.

  I finished photographing my all lip stuff today, minus about three that had gone walkabout in the house - found one in my purse and one in a purse i haven't used for months, now to find the 3rd... I did throw out a few things. Next I need to go back through all the lip stuff and throw away the obvious stuff: rancid lipsticks & fruit-scented glosses. The hard part will be deciding what to get rid of from the stuff that's good.

  For someone who only wears a few dark reds (_Deeply Adored, Rocker, Studded Kiss_), i discovered i had a surprising number of red lipsticks - more than 12 (my boyfriend seems to *like* bright red lipstick on me, while i think i look ridiculous in it). At least 1/3 are drugstore reds, which were reviewed as "suitable for every skin tone" and looking good on everyone... except maybe me... so not an extreme expense. I did coo and shed a tear over my favorite red ever, which was discontinued at least 10 years ago. If it were still made, i wouldn't own any other red lipstick: Revlon Velvet Touch Lipstick in _Moonlit Wine_. It's a plum red with gold shimmer, so it is both cool and warm at the same time, which is good for my skin tone. And it's matte with shimmer, so straddles the "finish" line (joke, joke) - not deadening matte 'cuz of the shimmer, and not too silly shimmery 'cuz of the matte base.

  Purging eye shadows will be hardest because odd colors of shadows are more wearable than unsuitable lipsticks or blushes. And i just love looking at colors, as i said. When i was little, i had a HUGE collection of single color paint "chips", and i'd play with them like some kids play with dolls - i organized them into families and into different kinds of families on different days. Different colors had different voices and personalities...


----------



## lilinah (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 

  It's not easy being neutral..






  I'm pretty light/neutral as well.. although I have the slightest cool undertone on some parts of my face. Wearing a neutral foundation I can pull off either slight warm or cool, but no brights and no super saturated darks. I have blonde-brown hair though and blue-grey eyes which fits well with Summer. You might be both a Deep Soft Winter and Deep Soft Summer? Both can pull off the muted and saturated colors but not brights. And being neutral would cover the slight warm/cool variations. I also liked this post on counterpoint seasons: http://diaryofacolouraddict.blogspot.ca/2013/07/counterpoint-seasons-freedom-of-choice.html



  Thanks for the link and the suggestions. I enjoyed reading the article and i even saved it!

  I *_think_* i have a good handle on what colors look good on me. My mother - who was an artist - for some reason liked dressing me in navy, which makes me look sallow and blah, i think because that's what she frequently wore with a white shirt. Her coloring was completely different from mine, which is like my father's. She never liked it when i wore colors that *she* didn't look good in, even if they were actually fine on me. I haven't owned anything navy in decades, heck, scores of years, but i recently bought a "navy" cardigan, because it is isn't true navy, it's a slightly cooler blue, so it's OK on me. And I definitely like some colors that aren't the best on me, but i find ways to wear them so they are not unflattering by combining them with other colors that are flattering, and makeup


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm happy to hear everyone is making progress, not only regarding their low-buy, but in life in general. I'm working on that as well, not so much luck thus far.

  I did have a bit of luck in a Shiseido giveaway though! Two e/s palettes and a cream e/s. Most of the colours aren't really wearable for me, so I'll probably try to swap those; I think I'll keep just one of the palettes. It's from last years Spring collection, which was my favorite makeup collection ever, I think. I now have both palettes, plus a BU of the Beach Grass one (I would LOVE to rave about it and enable everyone, lol) and both blushes. I'm still contemplating BUs of those as well... 

  Oh, and Clinique sent me another email, now they want me to send the blush back (err, I already did that days ago). So it takes them several days to reply to an email in the first place, then I get two different replies days apart. Weird. My first experience with them and it wasn't a pleasant one.


----------



## NewChick10 (Feb 18, 2014)

I went through my stash and I had to throw away a large percent of my cream eye shadows because they dried out.  I am so mad because I didn’t get to test or use them I just stored them as if they were going to live forever.  This has made me cut back on cream purchases.  If I don’t think I can use them up quickly enough I will not be purchasing a large supply.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NewChick10* 



I went through my stash and I had to throw away a large percent of my cream eye shadows because they dried out.  I am so mad because I didn’t get to test or use them I just stored them as if they were going to live forever.  This has made me cut back on cream purchases.  If I don’t think I can use them up quickly enough I will not be purchasing a large supply.


  this is one of my issues, I went through my cream blushes at the weekend and throw away several, I am now trying to use up the rest and I think I will only repurchase one to keep in my stash when all the others are gone.  I have the same worries about my cream eyeshadows, I am purging my maybelline colour tattoos as I just don't use them enough, I am concentrating on using up my Bare Escentuals tubes, although I think creams keep better in tubes than jars. I also am concentrating on using up my LM cavier sticks.  Again I think I will just repurchase/keep one or 2 key shades once I have finished using up, simply because of shelf life issues, powders keep longer than creams but even powders don't last forever.  I can't wait to get my collection down to a useable size, I am now really enjoying purging and working out what works for me.  I worked on my clothes this weekend, I sorted out a large bag for the charity shops and listed some pieces on ebay.  Going to do some more this weekend too. I am also working on wearing up some of my knitwear as its beginning to look past its best, I figured it was better to wear it up now and throw it away at the end of the winter and buy some new pieces next year rather than store it through the summer.  Like others have mentioned, I am feeling lighter and more positive. I can see my bedroom floor again, my vanity has space to do my make up and hair, I can reach my make up and open my wardrobe again to choose clothes! I am also openly questioning my wishlist and not just buying to make myself feel better.  With the profits from my sales I am tempted to purchase a handbag....just debating the pros and cons first rather than rushing in there!  Next stop is to revist all my eyeshadows again! I still don't appear to be reaching for my MAC shadows so I am going to down size to the 15 pan palette and see if I use that, I suspect I really don't love the majority of the shadows in my 30 pan palette, so I am going to look at the wear levels and keep those that obviously have been used and loved. Store the rest and see if I miss them. I think that maybe my naked palettes have displace the mac shadows, but them I can'r remember the last time I used naked 1 & 2 ekk! This area of my stash is definitely a work in progress still.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 18, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Congrats on the new job and for coming to the realizations you did about your makeup and low buy goals!  I also have news on the job front -- I received an excellent offer today and am happy to say that I will only be out of work 2 days after I am laid off and then I'll be starting my new job.  :fluffy:


  That's awesome. I hope I have that same luck.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 18, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> NewChick10 said:
> 
> 
> > I went through my stash and I had to throw away a large percent of my cream eye shadows because they dried out. I am so mad because I didn’t get to test or use them I just stored them as if they were going to live forever. This has made me cut back on cream purchases. If I don’t think I can use them up quickly enough I will not be purchasing a large supply.
> ...


  I got rid of about 5 cream eyeshadows last year and currently only have 2 on the go which I'm happy with.. I think my absolute max would be 3, but I'm trying to stay with 2 for now. My Painterly which I've hit serious pan and am trying to use up so I can start a fresh one, and Stormy Pink which I got this year to go with my more cool toned smoky purple-pink eyeshadows that I love. 

  My problem areas are powder blush and eyeshadow right now.. I always like to get new ones but I know they take the longest to use up. Working on trying to finish at least 1 of each this year.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh, and Clinique sent me another email, now they want me to send the blush back (err, I already did that days ago). So it takes them several days to reply to an email in the first place, then I get two different replies days apart. Weird. My first experience with them and it wasn't a pleasant one.


  Oh, Clinique. *shakes head* Sucks that you've had a bad experience with them.


----------



## User38 (Feb 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I got rid of about 5 cream eyeshadows last year and currently only have 2 on the go which I'm happy with.. I think my absolute max would be 3, but I'm trying to stay with 2 for now. My Painterly which I've hit serious pan and am trying to use up so I can start a fresh one, and Stormy Pink which I got this year to go with my more cool toned smoky purple-pink eyeshadows that I love.
> 
> My problem areas are powder blush and eyeshadow right now.. I always like to get new ones but I know they take the longest to use up. Working on trying to finish at least 1 of each this year.


  oh dear.. my downfall in the last few years has been cream es, paint pots, IDOs, anything which sets and won't come off when I cry.. and these have worked well for me.  I have about 30 if not more.. and those are my personal stash -- I have about 200 which have been tested in the past 18 mos.  Many do not make it to market.. lol, but I get to keep them.  These are cluttering up my existence.


----------



## User38 (Feb 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm happy to hear everyone is making progress, not only regarding their low-buy, but in life in general. I'm working on that as well, not so much luck thus far.
> 
> I did have a bit of luck in a Shiseido giveaway though! Two e/s palettes and a cream e/s. Most of the colours aren't really wearable for me, so I'll probably try to swap those; I think I'll keep just one of the palettes. It's from last years Spring collection, which was my favorite makeup collection ever, I think. I now have both palettes, plus a BU of the Beach Grass one (I would LOVE to rave about it and enable everyone, lol) and both blushes. I'm still contemplating BUs of those as well...
> 
> Oh, and Clinique sent me another email, now they want me to send the blush back (err, I already did that days ago). So it takes them several days to reply to an email in the first place, then I get two different replies days apart. Weird. My first experience with them and it wasn't a pleasant one.









 .. it's amazing to me to see these huge conglomerates with such a level of CS.


----------



## User38 (Feb 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Booo.. I bet eyelashes are tough. Do you ever wear falsies? I've never tried it but I have a pair sitting around in case I get up the courage lol. Fortunately mine respond well to mascara because without it I would not be able to function. I look SO different without it. I need to get around to trying a brown mascara someday, but I'm too loyal to my favorites. I really like MUFE's aqua eyes liners.. I have 19 (light brown), 24 (light taupe), 3 (navy blue) 4 (soft plum) and they all work really well for me. I really want 18 (burgundy) and 22 (silvery grey).. when low buy year is over of course.


  have you ever tried the Shiseido Mascara Base?  it holds a curl and is transparent, easy to remove and you can even use a normal, not waterproof mascara -- DS too.. lol


----------



## Debbs (Feb 18, 2014)

Need help big-time here. I removed my ISO signature etc as I found dupes of the few missing items so I am good.  My problem that I have been battling with is whether or not to start a pigment collection. I only have a sample and a single one (Prettified) from a Christmas set that I was gifted. I rarely use my pressed pigments (so much that I swapped BNIB Pink Pepper and Damson which cannot be found now). My personality is very addictive. Once I start something its very hard for me stop so I am really torn what to do. I know I have a lot of eyeshadows that are not getting any love so getting pigments may be dupes. I skipped FoF except for a mere swapped item. I have also cut down ordering from blogs a bit now just waiting on a few things to arrive. I think I earned getting a Hourglass blush or two this Friday as the one I have was gifted to me (thanks doll) I just am unsure about starting to collect and hunt down all those LE pigments. Help!!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello ladies, checking in!

  In my second month of low buy, I have been fairly well behaved.  I bought a few eyeshadow sticks/ eye liners when the hello kitty came up on Sephoras website.. that was before I fell back into makeup, and I missed all of them.

  On the plus side, I have been working hard on using up the oldest of my makeup, and getting rid of some things. I threw out two older drug store quads of eyeshadow, and it was a relief not to have to worry about using them up anymore. Colours that I don't use so much like various blues, and yellows (?).

  I also volunteered to start a Sephora round robin box box, so got rid of a full The Balm illuminizer item, and two nicer drug store quads of eyeshadow, and a whole lot of misc (About 5 lipstick?). So those are now out of my house, at least until the box comes back to me lol...

  Managing to use up some items, including a dazzleglass, and actually finishing an eyeshadow (Although to be fair it was a beauty bonus size).


----------



## User38 (Feb 18, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Need help big-time here. I removed my ISO signature etc as I found dupes of the few missing items so I am good. My problem that I have been battling with is whether or not to start a pigment collection. I only have a sample and a single one (Prettified) from a Christmas set that I was gifted. I rarely use my pressed pigments (so much that I swapped BNIB Pink Pepper and Damson which cannot be found now). My personality is very addictive. Once I start something its very hard for me stop so I am really torn what to do. I know I have a lot of eyeshadows that are not getting any love so getting pigments may be dupes. I skipped FoF except for a mere swapped item. I have also cut down ordering from blogs a bit now just waiting on a few things to arrive. I think I earned getting a Hourglass blush or two this Friday as the one I have was gifted to me (thanks doll) I just am unsure about starting to collect and hunt down all those LE pigments. Help!!!


  STOP Debbs.. you are replacing one drug for another. Sorry but that's what we all do, we seek justification and convince ourselves we "only have one" or we "need" more, or just create new wants when we probably can live very well without this.

  I have about 100 pigments -- and never use them.  They are for and from my work. I only have 5 personal pigments -- white, black, naked, naked dark, and a pink which I use on my lips.  That's it.. and I don't need any more.  It would be a testament to my insanity if I were to start purchasing pigments when I have so many es which I sometimes don't touch for a year.

  stay strong..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hth


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 18, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Need help big-time here. I removed my ISO signature etc as I found dupes of the few missing items so I am good. My problem that I have been battling with is whether or not to start a pigment collection. I only have a sample and a single one (Prettified) from a Christmas set that I was gifted. I rarely use my pressed pigments (so much that I swapped BNIB Pink Pepper and Damson which cannot be found now). My personality is very addictive. Once I start something its very hard for me stop so I am really torn what to do. I know I have a lot of eyeshadows that are not getting any love so getting pigments may be dupes. I skipped FoF except for a mere swapped item. I have also cut down ordering from blogs a bit now just waiting on a few things to arrive. I think I earned getting a Hourglass blush or two this Friday as the one I have was gifted to me (thanks doll) I just am unsure about starting to collect and hunt down all those LE pigments. Help!!!


  Is there a particular reason you want to collect them? I feel like that's a veeery dangerous path to start heading down. It also sounds like you might be looking for an excuse to buy things in a certain category guilt free because it's a "collection" - diverting your desire to purchase makeup in general to pigments rather than dealing with the cause of the problem. If you have an addictive personality and are contemplating starting a collection with something that is so ongoing LE like pigments, that throws up some serious red flags for me. I would definitely recommend not going down that road.. just my opinion, hope it helps!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. my downfall in the last few years has been cream es, paint pots, IDOs, anything which sets and won't come off when I cry.. and these have worked well for me.  I have about 30 if not more.. and those are my personal stash -- I have about 200 which have been tested in the past 18 mos.  Many do not make it to market.. lol, but I get to keep them.  These are cluttering up my existence.


I can't even imagine the extent of my hoard if I got testers.. lol. Sometimes I do wish I worked in the industry so I got pro discounts and such but other times I'm grateful I have to pay full price and really think about if I want to add it to my stash. I'm sketchy about keeping cream/liquid products too long so I really want to only keep what I have a reasonable chance of using up.

  Today I was commenting to my man on how I was glad to have containers so I immediately notice any overflow.. He said that one day when I'm out he's going to take away one of the containers so I end up with less room and therefore less makeup lol.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (He wouldn't dare.) Sometimes I think about showing him some collections from YouTube but I don't because he keeps me grounded.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Need help big-time here. I removed my ISO signature etc as I found dupes of the few missing items so I am good.  My problem that I have been battling with is whether or not to start a pigment collection. I only have a sample and a single one (Prettified) from a Christmas set that I was gifted. I rarely use my pressed pigments (so much that I swapped BNIB Pink Pepper and Damson which cannot be found now). My personality is very addictive. Once I start something its very hard for me stop so I am really torn what to do. I know I have a lot of eyeshadows that are not getting any love so getting pigments may be dupes. I skipped FoF except for a mere swapped item. I have also cut down ordering from blogs a bit now just waiting on a few things to arrive. I think I earned getting a Hourglass blush or two this Friday as the one I have was gifted to me (thanks doll) I just am unsure about starting to collect and hunt down all those LE pigments. Help!!!


  RUN AWAY!  I agree with Veronika and HerGreyness. If you know you have an addictive personality, and you know you have eyeshadows in your stash that you're not using, and you know you rarely used any pressed pigments you had, why the hell would you start collecting loose ones? Especially _limited edition_ loose ones? DON'T DO IT.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 18, 2014)

[@]Debbs[/@] I will, for the fourth time, echo the NO! I have a small box of pigments that rarely get used. I also went crazy buying pigment samples, so I can't see ever needing a full size of any of those. Rarely touch them either. It's just another thing for you to focus on that isn't going to be anything positive in the end. You'll just be selling them off in a year when you realize you don't use them. Use & Love the stash you have!! You've worked so hard! Don't take those steps back. Proud of you girl!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 18, 2014)

My second month of Low Buy, and, well, not so low this month. I only got the 2 Fluidlines from FoF as planned. And I just ordered 3 products from the new P+P CC - they're perm, but they are the sort of things i will use daily and i'll carry the compacts in my purse - they are makeup basics, so i think that's OK.

  But i also ordered some discounted NARS eyeshadows i really don't _need_, but were on my wish list for years. Nothing was an impulse buy. I looked at those eyeshadows for a couple weeks before pushing the button. I have to finish photographing my eye colors - that might have given me some spine when faced with those NARS shadows!

  Then the hard part: chucking out old and rancid lip stuff (why is that hard?) or chalky face stuff and putting up for swap anything worth passing along.

  March looks easy: I want the shadow palette from the Fall Trend collection, but nothing else from any other collection.

  While April will be difficult, I only want the two blushes from Proenza Schouler (as if i need more blushes - but ombrés are so pretty!) and three things from 3D Glitter. I will be skipping most collections: By Request, Très Chic/Cheek, Patentpolish Lip Pencils, Studio Sculpt Eye Shade & Line, and Playland, all complete skips for me. I don't know enough about the two Pro collections, but probably a skip, since i'm not a Pro...


----------



## Debbs (Feb 18, 2014)

@ HG, Veronikawithak, Shelly etc thanks so much ladies!!! Don't apologize, I need to hear honest, practical and undiluted feedbacks. Sugarcoating is not helpful so being direct and matter-of-fact is necessary in this case. I will definitely be following your advices. Just being able to express myself here put me at ease and help me to be reflective thus analyzing my underlying motives. I certainly appreciate the feedbacks!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 18, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Need help big-time here. I removed my ISO signature etc as I found dupes of the few missing items so I am good. My problem that I have been battling with is whether or not to start a pigment collection. I only have a sample and a single one (Prettified) from a Christmas set that I was gifted. I rarely use my pressed pigments (so much that I swapped BNIB Pink Pepper and Damson which cannot be found now). My personality is very addictive. Once I start something its very hard for me stop so I am really torn what to do. I know I have a lot of eyeshadows that are not getting any love so getting pigments may be dupes. I skipped FoF except for a mere swapped item. I have also cut down ordering from blogs a bit now just waiting on a few things to arrive. I think I earned getting a Hourglass blush or two this Friday as the one I have was gifted to me (thanks doll) I just am unsure about starting to collect and hunt down all those LE pigments. Help!!!


  Hey Sweets! Going to echo all the other ladies and add - Don't bother with the pigments.  They seem fun (I have a decent collection and always get sucked in by the pretty multi-dimensional colours!) but honestly, they are a mess and can be hard to apply/fiddle with, esp. early in the morning when I'm getting ready for work. I need lots and lots of time to play with them, to get the colours just right, etc. and deal with the fallout all over my face.  To me, they aren't worth collecting/purchasing - sure, one or two for a different look/finish is great, but overall, just no. 

  Stay strong! Resist the urge to collect! xo


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok...time to face my peer-jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For my birthday, I got an ambient light powder (luminous light I think - the peachy one), and four MAC products from CCO (eyeliner, two shadows, dazzleglass).  I love, love, love the powder - it's gorgeous and subtle and I love the finish.  The other products were more impulse buys, but I did a decent price on them and thought about the two shadows for a while (saw them in Dec at CCO).  Not going to include them in my low buy since they are my birthday splurges (for this Sunday!). 

On a positive note, I did a swap  so YAY!  

  Overall, I think I will be doing good for the next few months. No need to buy anything new until the Prozena or whichever it is.  And even then, swatchy swatches first!!!! 

  ETA: I love all of your progress, Ladies!  Amazing to see such inspiring transformations! xo


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 18, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Need help big-time here. I removed my ISO signature etc as I found dupes of the few missing items so I am good.  My problem that I have been battling with is whether or not to start a pigment collection. I only have a sample and a single one (Prettified) from a Christmas set that I was gifted. I rarely use my pressed pigments (so much that I swapped BNIB Pink Pepper and Damson which cannot be found now). My personality is very addictive.Once I start something its very hard for me stop so I am really torn what to do. I know I have a lot of eyeshadows that are not getting any love so getting pigments may be dupes. I skipped FoF except for a mere swapped item. I have also cut down ordering from blogs a bit now just waiting on a few things to arrive. I think I earned getting a Hourglass blush or two this Friday as the one I have was gifted to me (thanks doll) I just am unsure about starting to collect and hunt down all those LE pigments. Help!!!


  Don't do it. You've said yourself that your personality is addictive; you don't want to get sucked in to something else especially since you've done so well. Concentrate on the eye shadows you have. I'm not a pigment person at all, but it seems like those bad boys last a lifetime. It's not going to help you go through your stash. Stay strong! I know it's hard.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 18, 2014)

March will be pretty easy for me becuz umm yea i need to gear up for April. I got $135 in my sephora cart now awaiting the VIB sale and only thing from mac im excited for is the ombre blushes!! OH and UD electric palette!!! other than that im goooood for the summer...i think lol


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a bunch of pigments that I've amassed in the last year, and I've barely touched them. Instead of buying any pigments @Debbs, I would gladly give you large samples of whatever you want that I have.  Or would that be considered enabling?  So this past weekend was a fail for me in the closet organization -- it just didn't happen. With the exception of doing loads of laundry an some other household chores, I was a total lazy bum. I will give it another go this weekend. What sucks is the biggest bursts or motivation and energy hit me when I'm not at home. They're completely gone by the time I walk through the front door.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 18, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @ HG, Veronikawithak, Shelly etc thanks so much ladies!!! Don't apologize, I need to hear honest, practical and undiluted feedbacks. Sugarcoating is not helpful so being direct and matter-of-fact is necessary in this case. I will definitely be following your advices. Just being able to express myself here put me at ease and help me to be reflective thus analyzing my underlying motives. I certainly appreciate the feedbacks!


  Great job taking the constructive feedback in stride @Debbs! Glad all you needed was a little push back in the right direction. Keep up the great work!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 18, 2014)

actually good point on the pigments...im not a pigment person myself becuz i dnt have the time or patience to deal with the application BUT u can get sucked in how pretty they are. the pressed pigments from sephora brand are REALLY good n basically like mac's for less the price and i think Fyrinnae has AWESOME pigments annnnd its only like i think $2 for samples in which they give u a pretty decent amount of but even a full size is no more than what...i think $10 if that. They are a really good indie brand with rave reviews.


  On another note...i thank u laydeez for sharing tips n tricks of the low buy. even with urges n slight splurges there's no judgement **sings: we fall down but we get UP** since this thread im definitely more aware of what i buy n have been doin less impulse shopping as well.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 18, 2014)

Those early mornings getting up has been a big deterrent as well. I couldn't see me and Two Face Glitter Glue at war after 5am in the mornings. You ladies are pros at putting things in the right perspective!  @ Pixie, Glitteryvegas, Ajigglin. I think we have a solid group here.ompom:


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been keeping a list of upcoming collections and the arguments for and against the items.. I'm going to read it before each collection launch. It's been helping so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For example:
  Proenza Schouler - love the ombre blushes.. but hate the packaging. new ombres will come eventually and they will be worth the wait!
  Playland - SKIP, brights look terrible on me
  Patentpolish - get one to try the new formula


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 18, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Those early mornings getting up has been a big deterrent as well. I couldn't see me and Two Face Glitter Glue at war after 5am in the mornings. You ladies are pros at putting things in the right perspective! @ Pixie, Glitteryvegas, Ajigglin. I think we have a solid group here.


  We sure do doll!


----------



## lyseD (Feb 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been keeping a list of upcoming collections and the arguments for and against the items.. I'm going to read it before each collection launch. It's been helping so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm skipping Proenza and Patentpolish. I _might_ get the yellow pigment, depending on swatches. That's pretty good for three collections.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 18, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm skipping Proenza and Patentpolish. I _might_ get the yellow pigment, depending on swatches. That's pretty good for three collections.


  Definitely! I'm hoping to do 1 item from now until April as well.. I think that's pretty respectable!


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 18, 2014)

I has a gift cert to Saks and I am deciding on what to get during their Beauty Event.  Should I get 3 NARS eyeshadow duos or should I get a Hermes perfume?  The duos are Kauai, Rated R, and China Seas.  The scent is Le Jour d'Hermes.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 18, 2014)

Ladies, I've added some things to the swap thread, so check it out!


----------



## liba (Feb 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. my downfall in the last few years has been cream es, paint pots, IDOs, anything which sets and won't come off when I cry.. and these have worked well for me.  I have about 30 if not more.. and those are my personal stash -- I have about 200 which have been tested in the past 18 mos.  Many do not make it to market.. lol, but I get to keep them.  These are cluttering up my existence.
> I'm a fan of creams when they're just the right texture - they hide a multitude of sins! But I don't buy 'em unless they're perfect for me, because for some reason, cream formulas are either perfection or a horrible disaster on me, without any middle ground, so that keeps my stash pretty small. I do take good care of mine and store them well and haven't had anything go bad on me or dry up yet.
> 
> I've got about 10 paint pots, with about 5 I use a ton, 6 different Big Bounce Shadows, with a few BUs (which I will love forever and ever
> ...


  I'll chime in too, Debbs. If you didn't care for the Pressed Pigments and aren't a big fan of Mineralize shadows, the pigments are going to have a lot of clunkers you won't care for. What's the point of buying makeup you won't use? A makeup collection just to look at is not exactly the best sort of collection you could have - it doesn't really have long-term cash value as an investment, and there's only so much enjoyment you might get from looking at products you know in the back of your mind were actually made to be used. If you want to collect something beautiful to look at, how about some beautiful books on art or photography - those maintain a lot higher intrinsic cash value, if you ever do want to sell them, and they'll give you many, many years of visual AND mental stimulation! All they're there for is looking at, so you won't be wasting your investment in them by just kicking back and leafing through their pages.

  If you know you would jump into the deep end and immediately get all completionist, all the more reason not to bother. Pigments are definitely a chore to work with. I've always been extremely reserved about what I will buy and even after all these years, I only own 6 or 7 pigments total - all in HG level colors. The past 3 years, I've literally only bought one pigment a year and am fine with that. I just will never get through entire bottles of them, and that's what holds me back and makes me only buy the most perfect ones, which for me means they're either colors I use for multiple purposes, at least eyes and cheeks or eyes and lips (or all 3) or they're just the most perfect complex shade, like Bloodline, or perfect brow bone shade, like Aurora or Lilly-White. The exciting bright greens and stuff - I can resist them. I know they'll get used only a few times a year max. I can't buy makeup unless I know I will use it, bottom line.

  Good luck resisting temptation and moving on into new ways to live - it'll be a lot less pressure way to go day to day! You're already getting there, so keep up the good work!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 18, 2014)

Had a nightmare last night that I bought a ton of drugstore stuff, horrible scratchy brushes, etc and came here to confess. Thank goodness it was just a dream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I guess it was because I saw promo pics of some new drugstore stuff like cooling eye pads and funny applicators that I thought about getting.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Had a nightmare last night that I bought a ton of drugstore stuff, horrible scratchy brushes, etc and came here to confess. Thank goodness it was just a dream. :haha:   I guess it was because I saw promo pics of some new drugstore stuff like cooling eye pads and funny applicators that I thought about getting.


  Hah I saw the eyepads too and thought about getting them! Btw, don't let the clinique cs faze you. Mac's horrible as well, so no surprise since they all are EL. Their German CS sucks on every level. It's just what they are. Don't mind them.  I had a small setback last night when an online nail polish store had a restock and I was able to get two polishes I really wanted to get for a long time. I got two more on impulse though and although they fall under my rule only to use my PP account where the proceeds of my Sales go to I kinda have a bad conscience. Which annoys me. I should enjoy those polishes, right?! And one slip shouldn't weigh that much on my conscience. I'll just be careful for the rest of the month. And I've been really good on the drugstore front where I normally got my cheap fix.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 19, 2014)

Liba, you make perfect sense and I wholeheartedly agree. I actually really  love MES and EDES. I tell myself that I will find time to use my pressed piggies but for some reason the time doesn't come. I used colors from Veronica-Spoiled Rich quad for the first time today. Using up my stash and falling in love all over again.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 19, 2014)

Having a rough week at work, feel pants and want to go shopping :-( Feel like I had a complete mood change from yesterday.  Holding out at the moment, told myself I could have a huggable on friday if they are still at my local counter, as a small pay day treat.   I booked myself a hair cut/blow dry for Saturday as I thought that might have a more lasting impact on my crap mood at the moment. Tempted to get it all chopped off but as its a new place/new stylist, think it is safer to just get a trim for now and I should leave it long for my holiday in July as it will be easier to tie up out of the way when I am without any heat appliances!  Also ventured into the colour collection thread, the blush ombres are a major lemming right now and will be going on my wishlist. hoepfully the US gets them first so I can see swatches etc before buying when they are released in the UK.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 19, 2014)

Maybe see how you feel after the haircut before going for the Huggable? Unless that was something you were intending to purchase anyway.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 19, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Also ventured into the colour collection thread, the blush ombres are a major lemming right now and will be going on my wishlist. hoepfully the US gets them first so I can see swatches etc before buying when they are released in the UK.


  Don't buy something because you had a crappy week. That's the wrong reason to buy something. Maybe you can find something else to make you feel better? Take a walk, have an evening out with some friends, some hobby you like? A nice pampering session with a long hot bath?
  I think booking the hair cut is a good step in the right direction!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I shudder at the thought! I KNOW I would still be buying, hoarding, and out of control. When I started this thread I thought it would never take off, and secretly probably thought the lack of involvement would let me off the hook... with no accountability. So, I'm SO glad everyone got so involved so quickly! It really made me realize that my thoughts were not unfounded and my struggles weren't just my own. When you have the support and motivation from others, it's amazing what you can accomplish!
> Good Luck on the BU's! That one was a big one for me too!
> 
> I would definitely have bought a lot more stuff, LE is my weakness, collectively we all would have bought waaaay more. I'm just enjoying rediscovering my stash.
> ...


  I'm thinking of photographing my lip products and counting them- I know I will be horrified lol. I wish all my make up would just fit neatly in a decent sized single drawer (or 2) and get used regularly. I look forward to that day!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am more motivated to sell my makeup and not buy anymore, even debating the Lime cime new velevetines or the ombre blushes i want a new purse! I love those Pippa min bags they re so cute! I think that will be my goal to work towards to. I put more lipsticks up for swap... i think m figuring out that.. lustres, creamsheens and Lime crime lipsticks dont work for me. and I hate glosses. any sparkly or shimmery blush with the slightest sheen makes me look dull or emphasizes my pores and that anything cool clashes like crazy with my olive complexion. I am falling in love again with my mac matte browns and neutral LM artist palettes... have y'all seen the new Nordstroms exclusive! its $80 all the other ones have been $45 fudge that! those beauty bonuses are not worth the price hike! I almost got it, even thought they have repeated 6 the shades in their previous palettes nope, again not for that price.. the Nars palette has stayed in my nordstrom cart, i used my Galapagos and i love the e/s but debating because of the controversial lack of pigmentation. So those are my only lemmings for now. 

  2 Lime crime velevtines
  Narcissist pallet 

  and the Peach ombre blush but i think i may skip, i been really loving my ED blushes that Ive gotten rid of some of my nars and all my minerals blushes, they just look so natural and glowy and i am in love with that look right now, especially in uniform regulations i have to adhere by for 5 days of the week. I cant keep hoarding if i cant wear it everyday. SO all this vs the Pippa bag which isn't bad its like $300 compared to other brands but i think it be perfect for spring. my last purse purchase was a Rebbecca minkoff mini mac and its loved for everyday and it was on sale so that was my Xmas present for myself.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 19, 2014)

I just remembered i had to use $300 to fix the disaster of an ombre hair I got and then had to chop off about 5 inches of hair for the bleaching process so I may hold of on the purse for another month... aw sad face.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 19, 2014)

I know this sounds really bad but im about to do some major returns to Nordstroms, I cant be patient anymore about whats on my sell, swap thread and I do feel really bad for a lot of the lippies that didnt work out for me but thats interest on my card!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 
Don't buy something because you had a crappy week. That's the wrong reason to buy something. Maybe you can find something else to make you feel better? Take a walk, have an evening out with some friends, some hobby you like? A nice pampering session with a long hot bath?
I think booking the hair cut is a good step in the right direction!



  Thank you, I knew someone would put me straight, no lipstick, its not needed, I wish I could B2M for a huggable though, then there would be no debate!  Taking myself out with some friends on Saturday night so think the hair cut and blow dry might make me feel better!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> So this past weekend was a fail for me in the closet organization -- it just didn't happen. With the exception of doing loads of laundry an some other household chores, I was a total lazy bum. I will give it another go this weekend. *What sucks is the biggest bursts or motivation and energy hit me when I'm not at home. They're completely gone by the time I walk through the front door.*


  That is just the same for me, it's so hard to overcome. 

  My purchases against my low-buy total are still at zero, but that's not so difficult when we haven't had FoF or the CC collection release here. I think I'll be ok though - the more I think about the fluidlines, the less sensible they seem (Phlox Garden is pretty but probably leans too red for me, Sassy Moss I just wouldn't use enough before it dried out), so I am only really interested in 3 of the lipsticks now (SD, HH, DD). Even better, it might be an entirely no-cost collection for me, as I have a gift card and reward vouchers to use which will easily cover what I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do need some help though - it looks like I will have a rare opportunity to go to an Inglot store next week, and if it happens I don't want to go in unprepared and buy a ton on impulse. Anyone familiar with the brand who can tell me what are the absolute must-have/must-try set them apart items? (I know I could read the Inglot thread but I'm afraid that will just make me want everything!)


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 19, 2014)

jennyap said:


> That is just the same for me, it's so hard to overcome.
> 
> My purchases against my low-buy total are still at zero, but that's not so difficult when we haven't had FoF or the CC collection release here. I think I'll be ok though - the more I think about the fluidlines, the less sensible they seem (Phlox Garden is pretty but probably leans too red for me, Sassy Moss I just wouldn't use enough before it dried out), so I am only really interested in 3 of the lipsticks now (SD, HH, DD). Even better, it might be an entirely no-cost collection for me, as I have a gift card and reward vouchers to use which will easily cover what I want
> 
> ...


  Here's a partial copy of one of my posts in the Inglot thread that might be useful:

*"I will list out some of my neutral favs...*

*395, 37, 337, 327, 405, 409, 397, 463, 344, 335*

*I like A LOT of the others, but I tried to narrow it down to my top 10 to make it more reasonable for you...  HTH doll!"*

Also... I HIGHLY recommend going with a palette no larger than 10-pan. Their palettes are extremely substantial. Heavy duty and very weighty. I was originally going to go with a 20 pan palette, but Shellcat advised me to go with the 10. And I'm SO glad I did. It's much easier to hold while doing your makeup. I think the 20 pan or bigger would've been difficult for me to hold onto and much more difficult to store or travel with. Just a little tidbit that might be useful for you.

I wouldn't advise you go crazy. Inglot IS great quality! And very cost effective! However, many of their shades are probably dupes of other shades you already have. So basically you'd just be collecting more shadows. I'd just get a few to try them out. But really try to evaluate your current eyeshadow stash before you go to avoid the impulse to reach for those shades you always love! As great as they are, they really will just be wasted money if you don't get shades that are unique to your collection that you will reach for often.

I know AudreyC semi-recently got some Inglot shadows, so she may be able to offer some good recs too!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Ladies, I've added some things to the swap thread, so check it out!


Remind me where that is? I have been MIA for a little bit 

  Discovered on the hello kitty I bought, I bought two of the same in one eye colour, so back it goes! (Or I could put it up in the swap, if there is interest, colour is cupcake).


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 19, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Liba, you make perfect sense and I wholeheartedly agree. I actually really love MES and EDES. I tell myself that I will find time to use my pressed piggies but for some reason the time doesn't come. I used colors from *Veronica-Spoiled Rich quad* for the first time today. Using up my stash and falling in love all over again.


  OHHH How I love Spoiled Rich. It's stunning!!!  My mom bought me a second one and I kept it as a backup because I love it so much. 

  Used Naked 3 today - gosh it's so gorgeous on me if I do say so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Talk about falling in love!!  I wasn't sure about it at first, as it's so neutral and that's not really my thing, but for me it's perfect. 

  Looked at my makeup this morning and thought WHERE THE HECK DID ALL OF THIS COME FROM!???   I kind of became overwhelmed at how many products I own, etc. There are so many goodies in there, it is like shopping anew sometimes!  It will take me a lifetime to use everything up and then I became a little sad, because there's no way I can use it all up.  So, making those smart decisions is more important for me than ever.  

  I didn't think I would do this, but I am going to add 2 out of 5 products to my outstanding total from my birthday binge.  This means I will be down to 17 products left for the year.  Not bad. This means I allowed myself 3 products for my 30th birthday on Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY! 

  I've been reflecting a lot on this year and so many changes have happened for me. I got married, started my career, and unfortunately like @Naynadine, I have been struggling with some very close friendships (PS - your dream made laugh @Naynadine!).  The last point has been particularly devastating for me and is still very raw and new.  It is apparent that I have very few friends and I'm hoping my new career will help me establish new relationships with my peers that may blossom into friendships.  All of these struggles and stressors play into my shopping/hoarding addiction.  

  The good news is that I look forward to learning new things every day now and I get to share my progress with all of you lovely ladies! xo


----------



## Debbs (Feb 19, 2014)

Glitteryvegas, love your post esp about the new changes and forming new friends. I could get all long-winded expanding on all that but I will  just say you are on the right path. I made my in-laws my primary friends so now I have to build and re-establish a few relationships. The next quad  on my to use will be Bare My Soul Quad.  BTW, very nice mom you have, reminds me a lot of my mom except that she has started to put her foot down when it comes to me and buying make-up. I tell her that everything is a swap now,lol (hard to dispute that as I really go to the PO more frequently) will see how long she will continue to believe me


----------



## User38 (Feb 19, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Those early mornings getting up has been a big deterrent as well. I couldn't see me and Two Face Glitter Glue at war after 5am in the mornings. You ladies are pros at putting things in the right perspective! @ Pixie, Glitteryvegas, Ajigglin. I think we have a solid group here.


  Debbs, most of my days start off @ 3 am..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Coffee runs thru my veins and only adrenaline keep me alive.. lol.

  THIS is why I need to re-start my life... there is nothing glamourous about being a cosmetics milk lady.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Here's a partial copy of one of my posts in the Inglot thread that might be useful:
> 
> *"I will list out some of my neutral favs...*
> 
> ...


  I totally agree with Pixie on the no-larger-than-10-pan thing! I have two of those, and am glad they're not in one palette. Here are my two (purchased in December):




  I bought the first ten in Times Square and the second online after spending hours pouring over swatches/reviews; I have ten matte shades and ten pearl/shine. I bought lots of mattes because I was deliberately supplementing my Naked palettes. Nice thought, but I ended up returning N2 and they've just confirmed that I like a little pearl (not glitter or strong sheen) on the lid. As a transition shade or for a pop of colour, matte is great. Otherwise...it's not my favourite finish. While all of the mattes look quite different in the pan, they don't on my eyes; I could have done with half of them.

  My favourite neutrals from these palettes are 397 (nice highlight shade), 344 (transition colour), 402, 423, 34, 404 and 319 and 341 (if I have to include matte shades). I love 334, but it's not quite neutral. Definitely swatch these in person.

  To be fair, I haven't worn these nearly as much as I should mainly because I've been disappointed in the matte shades when I was expecting the second coming. Even with primer, most of the light mattes are barely there (talking to you, 390) on my lids. Maybe they'd be better over a NYX Milk pencil. I really need to give them more of a chance instead of reaching for shades I loved right out of the gate. I've reverted to reaching for my MAC neutral 15-pan, N3 and the LM Artist Palette. 

  Their pearls, on the other hand, are gorgeous!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 19, 2014)

Debbs said:


> BTW, very nice mom you have, *reminds me a lot of my mom except that she has started to put her foot down when it comes to me and buying make-up. I tell her that everything is a swap now,lol (hard to dispute that as I really go to the PO more frequently) will see how long she will continue to believe me*


  That sounds similar. My husband said (after bringing in yet another package), "I thought you said you weren't buying makeup for awhile?" I told him that I was swapping/selling (he's seen me take out packages too) and he couldn't believe that there's a secondary market for makeup.

  My little daughter would actually be the first to notice. That kid knows EXACTLY what I have - if a new lipstick comes in, she'll spot it in my drawer within 48 hours. Guaranteed. She's uncanny. Then again, Bethany Moda is her hero and she's forever experimenting with her own stash in her room. I won't let her wear it out yet, but it's coming.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 19, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That sounds similar. My husband said (after bringing in yet another package), "I thought you said you weren't buying makeup for awhile?" I told him that I was swapping/selling (he's seen me take out packages too) and* he couldn't believe that there's a secondary market for makeup*.
> 
> My little daughter would actually be the first to notice. That kid knows EXACTLY what I have - if a new lipstick comes in, she'll spot it in my drawer within 48 hours. Guaranteed. She's uncanny. Then again, Bethany Moda is her hero and she's forever experimenting with her own stash in her room. I won't let her wear it out yet, but it's coming.


  This is so funny ladies - my hubs said the same thing (What's a swap?!?).  Hehe.  Glad you got your packet @Audrey C  and that's so funny about your daughter, what a keen eye!

@Debbs Thank you for your response - I feel you!  I recently re-connected with a friend and it feels great - cheers to our re-connections and new connections


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 19, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That sounds similar. My husband said (after bringing in yet another package), "I thought you said you weren't buying makeup for awhile?" I told him that I was swapping/selling (he's seen me take out packages too) and he couldn't believe that there's a secondary market for makeup.
> 
> My little daughter would actually be the first to notice. That kid knows EXACTLY what I have - if a new lipstick comes in, she'll spot it in my drawer within 48 hours. Guaranteed. She's uncanny. Then again, Bethany Moda is her hero and she's forever experimenting with her own stash in her room. I won't let her wear it out yet, but it's coming.


  Aw that is adorable, I always wished I had an older sister that was more into makeup but instead I was the one that got her into makeup, shes not nearly as obsessed but her friends are def jelly of her stash. I think its great there is young girls like Bethany that girls now can relate to someone their own age.


----------



## User38 (Feb 19, 2014)

Maybe I should do some swaps.. ?  have never ever swapped anything in my life.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  side bar:  I would be swapping for life


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Maybe I should do some swaps.. ?  have never ever swapped anything in my life..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *wipes droll off my face* YESSSSSSS PLEASEEEEEEE!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 19, 2014)

So I suck at low buying. I'm doing pretty good with mac. But then I go shop somewhere else. Like I'll be online window shopping for other stuff. That I think I do need for summer lol Or I buy the boys stuff and justify that it's shopping for them. Lol  I can't be the only one


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I can't be the only one


  You're not. But I'm getting better. Once I realized I was just displacing one compulsion for another, I stopped that pretty darn quick! When you feel like shopping, stop and go look at what you already have. Resist the urge to just buy for the sake of buying. WAY easier said than done. But I can tell you, it DOES get easier. But you have to actually put it into affect!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You're not. But I'm getting better. Once I realized I was just displacing one compulsion for another, I stopped that pretty darn quick! When you feel like shopping, stop and go look at what you already have. Resist the urge to just buy for the sake of buying. WAY easier said than done. But I can tell you, it DOES get easier. But you have to actually put it into affect!


  It's so hard! I see the new spring clothing collections and I'm like "oh I need that for the new season." Putting it "out loud" here makes me feel like I can just stop it though. Sometimes I write things and never post them here lol but saying it makes me feel like I should just stop


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Putting it "out loud" here makes me feel like I can just stop it though. Sometimes I write things and never post them here lol but saying it makes me feel like I should just stop


  I COMPLETELY understand that! That's really how this whole thread even came about! LOL


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Maybe I should do some swaps.. ?  have never ever swapped anything in my life..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I been the same way with clothes ans shoes but im doing spring cleaning and plan to donate a lot. Its a lot easier here too becuz Japan thrift stores dont have american items so thats a plus!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You're not. But I'm getting better. Once I realized I was just displacing one compulsion for another, I stopped that pretty darn quick! When you feel like shopping, stop and go look at what you already have. Resist the urge to just buy for the sake of buying. WAY easier said than done. But I can tell you, it DOES get easier. But you have to actually put it into affect!


  i also find a lot of the time when i hang out with girlfriends we automatically just go shopping  a lot of the time. sometimes it helps to make plans where we're automatically spending less - hanging at someone's house, having coffee or doing an exercise class or whatever. it helps to not be around the shops!


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 19, 2014)

I haven't been that good, either. I decided to break down and get the Petal Power blush from FoF, but then it was sold out at both the local Mac stores nearby. Rather than packing it in at that point, as I should have done, I bought Nars' Sex Fantasy instead at the Department store. And then I had a "quick look" at Sephora, and came home with the new Tarte palette!  So I was worse in February than January even though I only started the low-buy halfway through January! But I do think overall I would have bought more without the low-buy goal, and I'm not very interested in anything else coming up so far this spring, so hopefully I will improve.  I did use Temptalia's dupe list to avoid an e/s palette I was interested in by finding similar colours in my stash, though. I wasn't too thrilled with my results and initially thought maybe it was because the colours weren't exactly the same. Then I stopped myself, and realized that was crazy thinking, and it was a good thing I hadn't bought the palette as I wouldn't have been satisfied with it, either! The colour combination just didn't do much for me, and that was that! It also made me realize that often it isn't really the makeup you like so much as the image in the ad, which really just can't be reproduced. Those images just suck you in.  So I learned the dupe list at least was a successful strategy, especially when I know I won't use up the colours I have. Why buy a new set of slightly different shades just because someone has thought to put them together in a palette? All I have to do is collect them from my stash, and give the new combo a try.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 19, 2014)

aradhana said:


> i love the spoiled rich quad! purples are so nice for brown eyes!!
> i have a hard time using my pressed piggies too...i always consider them to be too much trouble, but lately i am making the extra effort to use them...
> 
> my mom use to tell me i need to spend less on makeup, but i think she has realized that i just need to spend less in general...and she has embraced my love for cosmetics by gifting me makeup...!
> ...


  Even though you feel you didn't do your best... you're probably right... you've probably done MUCH better since consciously having your low-buy on your mind! Whether you think so or not. It sounds like you're really trying to use this thread and dupe lists to help you focus on your goal. It's not going to happen overnight. You WILL have setbacks and probably buy things you regret later. But remember you can always return things or just come here to clear your head and start again tomorrow! Whatever makes YOU feel better is what's MOST important. I applaud your efforts. They will pay off in the end!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 19, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> OHHH How I love Spoiled Rich. It's stunning!!!  My mom bought me a second one and I kept it as a backup because I love it so much.
> 
> Used Naked 3 today - gosh it's so gorgeous on me if I do say so
> 
> ...


  Sorry you have been dealing with this as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great that you have a career (and congrats on the marriage!), I'm sure you will make new friends. Seems like you have an optimistic outlook on the future, which I think is the most important thing. (I am very bad at that though, lol.)


----------



## moonzie (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey everybody! I haven't been around here for awhile, but I've been reading as much as I can over the past few weeks. I'm so proud of you all! It's unbelievably inspiring to see how many changes people have been making on a day-to-day basis. I've been buying some products during January and February, but I haven't been buying them the way I usually do. I used to look up collections, anxiously wait for them to show up at stores to swatch, and then I ended up buying whole sections of collections since makeup artists can really sell me the goods sometimes. Wash rinse repeat ugh. I don't fault them for it, but it's been really nice to sort of slowly peruse everyone's commentary on new products and then decide whether I actually want to buy something or not. I was all ready to throw down for Flight of Fantasy despite not being crazy about it. I waited out the initial flurry of excitement to see what the people who were uninterested/unimpressed had to say about the collection after they saw it in person. I thought about buying certain things for 2-3 weeks, and I didn't pull the trigger! I only ended up picking up Snapdragon and Chartreuse Bouquet. My birthday happened during the 1st week of February, so I got three permanent items that others seem to really love as a present to myself. It was so much more satisfying to play around with the smaller amount of new things I bought since I felt like I really got to work with the product more rather than having a huge swatchfest and putting everything into a drawer to be forgotten.

  I've also been itching to dive into my ridiculous collection and trash old shizz that I've been holding onto for years and years. I was able to name almost all of the collections that I bought from, and I either got super excited to put stuff aside or had no problem throwing something into the whatever pile. I'm still talking about Styleseeker (aka one of my MOST favorite collections of all time) and All About Orange, and it was fun to come across colors from those collections that I haven't touched in a long time. I probably purged about one fifth to one quarter of my stash today, and it feels AWESOME. I'm so psyched to be downsizing since the rate that I'm removing things has greatly outpaced the rate I'm buying new stuff (which is taking me longer and longer to do these days). There's this travel bag of blushes that I've raided at least five or six times in the past four months. Every time I look in there, I'm getting rid of a few things. That bag used to be bursting with blush compacts, and now I can zip it up and shake  the ones I have left around since it's so much emptier. It's great since I can actually use that as a TRAVEL BAG instead of a bloated "blush storage bag" liked I have been until now. 

  I'm excited to do another purge in a few days because I know I'll probably move out even more stuff and start organizing my stash better.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Sorry you have been dealing with this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you @Naynadine, it is just so difficult. I guess a good lesson here is that I have been guilty of ending friendships in the incorrect way, and now I am learning how important it is to 'man up' and discuss these things and end it well.  These things are so difficult and there's such fine lines between vindication and vindictive behaviour.  *SIGH*  I find it hard to wish people well who have hurt me, but honestly, it's the only way.  Having 'hate' in your heart only makes your heart full of hate, I guess.  Living well is the best 'revenge' against anyone who has hurt me, and the only way to live well is to keep going with gusto! 

  It is hard to have an optimistic attitude, and if you were to ask people in person, they probably wouldn't see me that way - but the discussions in my head are so different often than what I am able to express verbally!  I think when things are fall down around us, the only way to look is forward. Cheesy I know, but after so many struggles nothing else has worked - so this is a new way of thinking for me!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 20, 2014)

so beuz i got both Temp Rising quads in swaps, which i am extremely happy with now i cant believed i skipped these, i am telling myself i dont need the narcisst palette at all! Yay $70 bucks saved!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 20, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I haven't been that good, either. I decided to break down and get the Petal Power blush from FoF, but then it was sold out at both the local Mac stores nearby. Rather than packing it in at that point, as I should have done, I bought Nars' Sex Fantasy instead at the Department store. And then I had a "quick look" at Sephora, and came home with the new Tarte palette!  So I was worse in February than January even though I only started the low-buy halfway through January! But I do think overall I would have bought more without the low-buy goal, and I'm not very interested in anything else coming up so far this spring, so hopefully I will improve.  I did use Temptalia's dupe list to avoid an e/s palette I was interested in by finding similar colours in my stash, though. I wasn't too thrilled with my results and initially thought maybe it was because the colours weren't exactly the same. Then I stopped myself, and realized that was crazy thinking, and it was a good thing I hadn't bought the palette as I wouldn't have been satisfied with it, either! The colour combination just didn't do much for me, and that was that! It also made me realize that often it isn't really the makeup you like so much as the image in the ad, which really just can't be reproduced. Those images just suck you in.  So I learned the dupe list at least was a successful strategy, especially when I know I won't use up the colours I have. Why buy a new set of slightly different shades just because someone has thought to put them together in a palette? All I have to do is collect them from my stash, and give the new combo a try.


  That Dupe 2.0 is going to be the mascot of the low-buy crusaders. T did that. I especially like the fact that you can contribute.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I succumbed yesterday to another purchase. I was in Sephora (getting a Clinique Cheek pop blush for my daughter's upcoming birthday) when I swatched the new Clinique 8-pan neutral palette. I have no shortage of neutrals, but these all have a slight shimmer finish and work on me a lot better from a colour perspective than the Naked 2 palette I recently returned. I love the red-tinged brown shades - very flattering on my colouring.

  I do have some coloured e/s, but I wear neutrals better than 80% of the time. My corporate look is polished but conservative. I might wear a bolder colour on the weekends, but at the office I go for a more understated look. No board meetings in Heroine l/s, Parrot or Electric Blue e/s, thanks. 

  I haven't cracked open the packaging so I could still give this to my daughter, but I really don't want to. MINE. I know I'll use it but of course I could have done without it.

_Sigh._ And here I was all proud of myself for getting rid of a whole palette.

  Pics of it here:  http://www.funnyfacebeauty.com/2014/01/clinique-all-about-shadow-neutral.html  http://www.amodelrecommends.com/2014/01/28/clinique-neutral-territory-2-the-palette-that-doesnt-require-its-own-trolley/


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 20, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I succumbed yesterday to another purchase. I was in Sephora (getting a Clinique Cheek pop blush for my daughter's upcoming birthday) when I swatched the new Clinique 8-pan neutral palette. I have no shortage of neutrals, but these all have a slight shimmer finish and work on me a lot better from a colour perspective than the Naked 2 palette I recently returned. I love the red-tinged brown shades - very flattering on my colouring.
> 
> I do have some coloured e/s, but I wear neutrals better than 80% of the time. My corporate look is polished but conservative. I might wear a bolder colour on the weekends, but at the office I go for a more understated look. No board meetings in Heroine l/s, Parrot or Electric Blue e/s, thanks.
> 
> ...


  It does look good... and better than the Naked(s). If you know you will use it a lot I think it would be a good investment.

  Speaking of neutral palettes... here's the Estee Lauder summer one. Not to enable anyone to buy more, but maybe you we're planning on a Naked palette or any other neutral one, so you might like this one better, it has some of their gelee (?) e/s in it as well. Just going by the picture it's the best neutral one I've seen. (pic from Dustin's blog)


----------



## IHughes (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I had a 10 pound voucher running out in Space NK so I decided not to let it go to waste so I got two of the Houglass Ambient Blushes, Mood Exposure and Diffused Heat. I also bought some makeup remover as I ran out of it. I don't feel too bad though as I haven't bought much else and I haven't fallen for ANY mac collections yet!!


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2014)

oh dear.. I hafta confess.. I have purchased several things online.. all within the last hour too.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. I hafta confess.. I have purchased several things online.. all within the last hour too.


  Hehehe I saw you in the HG thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thinking about checking out those HG blushes in person at my Sephora and comparing them to the new Clinique ones!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 20, 2014)

I got Bane and Bang! Bang! >_____>  I also got a Carols Daughter hair mask but I actually needed it.


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hehehe I saw you in the HG thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> :wink:


  I'm tempted to try HG but I feel like I would just be succumbing to the hype


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I'm tempted to try HG but I feel like I would just be succumbing to the hype


  I just bought an ambient lighting powder and I love it. It basically melts right into my skin (I swear, NOT trying to enable!). It seems impossible to over apply it, which is good for me because I'm new to blush and highlighters. If you're interested, go swatch them in person to see what you think   I know what you mean though - they are expensive and you don't want to regret 'buying into the hype' if there are products that will work better for you!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 20, 2014)

MAN!!! LOTS of ladies fell of the wagon today! LOL
  I came to confess too... I finally finished my makeup organization today! Complete with my new Vanity Girl mirror and fully organized new elfa storage system. I was feeling very accomplished when Shellcat texted me about the HG blushes. I talked her down to only 2, but in the meantime felt the lemming overload and went online to grab Mood Exposure for myself. Poopie. Oh well, I knew I was going to get it. But had told myself to wait until the next sale. I guess we all had a "FREE DAY!" Now enough of that team LOW-BUY!! Back on track... I'm going to go slide my elfa drawers out and stare at my babies.... Chanting "LOW-BUY, LOW-BUY, LOW-BUY" all the way....


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 20, 2014)

I did pop into Sephora today to swatch the Hourglass blushes again.  Nope, they didn't swatch well enough for me to purchase again.  I did grab a Clinique cheek pop in Berry Pop.  I don't feel bad, though, since I plan to return a Becca Shimmering Perfector that I've never used since buying it during the last VIB sale.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am so glad I missed the buy day today!


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 20, 2014)

Ladies remember, minor setback for a major comeback!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 20, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Ladies remember, minor setback for a major comeback!


  HeeHee I LOVE this! You're so darn cute!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> MAN!!! LOTS of ladies fell of the wagon today! LOL
> I came to confess too... I finally finished my makeup organization today! Complete with my new Vanity Girl mirror and fully organized new elfa storage system. I was feeling very accomplished when Shellcat texted me about the HG blushes. I talked her down to only 2, but in the meantime felt the lemming overload and went online to grab Mood Exposure for myself. Poopie. Oh well, I knew I was going to get it. But had told myself to wait until the next sale. I guess we all had a "FREE DAY!" Now enough of that team LOW-BUY!! Back on track... I'm going to go slide my elfa drawers out and stare at my babies.... Chanting "LOW-BUY, LOW-BUY, LOW-BUY" all the way....


  I admit I made a *small* purchase last night from Fyrinnae...I was having a bad day/week and just kind of caved, and the rumors they might be closing for a while made me jump on buying a couple things.  But still...sigh. I am still tempted by the HG blushes and the new OCC lip tars that came out but I am doing my best to wait for a sale. And in the meanwhile return the MAC PT MSF I bought to balance out my last purchase. For the most part I am still doing well....I really want to try the MELT lippies too but I told myself not until you de-stash more, so that's my goal now.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 20, 2014)

I photographed my collection last night as well as earlier this afternoon.  In between last night and this afternoon I ended up either tossing things (a couple of lipsticks, a few lipglosses, a mascara that I don't like and will never use again) or setting things aside for sale or swap (other lipsticks that I don't think suit me or that I don't really like, a brow pencil that doesn't suit me, several brushes, etc.).  Belated edit: I have a thread for my collection up now in the Traincase section. (And I still need to photograph my nail polishes!)


----------



## kanne (Feb 20, 2014)

Tom Ford just became available online in Australia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The good news is, I stopped bothering to read TF reviews after I visited one of the 2 counters in the entire fricken country and they had no stock, so I have no idea what I would actually want to buy anyway.


----------



## singer82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have not kept up with this thread wow. So many posts. I totally lost my spot. So I just read a couple pages. How is everyone with thier low buys?


----------



## liba (Feb 21, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I admit I made a *small* purchase last night from Fyrinnae...I was having a bad day/week and just kind of caved, and the rumors they might be closing for a while made me jump on buying a couple things.  But still...sigh. I am still tempted by the HG blushes and the new OCC lip tars that came out but I am doing my best to wait for a sale. And in the meanwhile return the MAC PT MSF I bought to balance out my last purchase. For the most part I am still doing well....I really want to try the MELT lippies too but I told myself not until you de-stash more, so that's my goal now.


  Here's some anti-enabling.

  Hourglass: I bought a few of their products years ago when they were a pretty new brand. I felt the quality was nice enough, but not really worth the very high price. It seems like they've rebalanced their range and somewhat improved their prices but I still think you can stay sane with all these new blushes. Just ask yourself if they look very different on your face - it could be that one particular shade is best and then there are a few that are so close to that one, but just a little less fabulous. Get the best one and skip the less amazing ones! They're not going to be going away for a good while, so you have time on your side!!!

  As for Melt - do you want to buy lipsticks you can't try out in person first? This is what holds me back from buying them, plus all the availability hassles. I figure one day I may break down and put in an order, but I'd only buy ONE to see if I like the texture, smell, etc. and be very judicious from there….I bet I will dawdle so long on that brand that I'll be able to find them for sale in a brick and mortar store by then, hehe.

  Good luck!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought something today too... Talking about Shiseido blushes in another thread made me check the websites for High Beam White again, which is my favorite highlighter (yes, even more than Lightscapade, lol) and it's sold out everywhere. I'm assuming they're just discontinuing it in Germany/Europe (for now). So since I waited too long to back it up I panicked and took the ebay route... I bought one from the US, including shipping I had to pay a little more than if I would have bought it here, but I know I love it and it will get used. Still, it wasn't really in the budget for this month anymore :/
  I've bought a perfume sample on evilbay as well. I feel a little stupid for spending a couple of Euro on just a sample, but I really want to try that scent.

  Maybe I can make March a makeup no-buy month? I did plan on getting a lipstick, partly paying with a gift card, but I have to be honest with myself, I really don't need another lipstick at the moment. So I'm hoping the Chanel one I have my eyes on isn't LE, so I can get it at a later time. Besides that, I think I should save the gift card for the Chanel Les Beiges striped powder, it will be pricey and I know I want it.
  I'm still thinking about the Hourglass blushes and Hakuhodo brushes, but my finances aren't looking too good lately, so expensive items like those where I can't use gift cards or discounts either will have to wait a while.


  Has anyone tried the makeup by & Other Stories? I have been fighting the temptation to order something since they first launched the website, then I forgot about it, now out of nowhere I'm interested again, lol. There aren't that many swatches/reviews and they don't allow returns on cosmetics, so that's why I was always hesitant to order.

All beauty | & Other Stories

  edit: I'm just seeing this now, they have a freckle pencil.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 21, 2014)

liba said:


> Getting a good organization system for your makeup is a crucial step in knowing what you have and actually USING it all! I'd love to have a different set-up where I could pull out drawer after drawer. I have to settle for some smaller individual containers, but that's OK. I cycle through stuff and grabbing a small bag with a few looks all ready to go is handy.
> 
> I wish I was here earlier to talk down all the Hourglass fienders - I would have sincerely tried! One blush doesn't ruin a low buy though, sweetie - you're way ahead of the game just getting everything nice and organized!
> 
> ...


  Thank you  I definitely am not planning on purchasing a ton of the blushes, there are primarily two that I was looking at. Mostly because the Hourglass ambient powders are seriously my holy grail powders, Diffused is my every day powder, and their primer is my holy grail primer. I find their products just work very well for me, but I don't plan on buying all of them, unless I really like them, and then I'd only get more if I got rid of other stuff.

  That's honestly the reason I haven't bought the Melt lipsticks yet, they're very new, not lots of reviews just yet and you can't see them in person, however, I have made tons of purchases online without seeing the product first, I buy a lot of indie's you can't test out. But the price isn't something I'm going to take lightly, which is why I only plan on trying them if I de-stash a lot first.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 21, 2014)

Minor slip up today, I got paid and I got a tax refund on the same day....  Sucess in that I walked around the drugstore and th only thing I bought was 1 real techniques silcone tip liner brush to try.  Failure in that I purchased Love Beam Huggable:-( They didn't have many left (good thing!) but love beam has been calling to me :-( and it was the last one :-(  My biggest splurge was however a Babyliss Curl Secret, ekk! I have been wanting one since they came out, I finally used a portion of my tax refund to buy one, If it doesn't work I should be able to return, If it doesn't work i will take it back as it is too expensive to keep and have sitting there doing nothing.  On a more positive note I went online banking this morning and transferred money into my saving etc and paid all my bills before allowing myself a small shopping budget - (huggables). Really pleased I dodn't buy any drugstore stuff and none of the barry m nail polishes.  I am not perfect, I am a work in progress, in some respects I think I may always be a work in progress, but the steps I have taken in the first 8 weeks have already had a massive impact on my life. Very happy today


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy to report I went shopping with a girlfriend all afternoon yesterday and didn't buy a single piece of makeup! My only purchases were an apothecary jar to store my nail polishes in, 3 scarves for spring since all of mine are heavier winter ones, and a vase with fake flowers. Pretty things to look at that are actually meant to sit there and look pretty.. It helped that the friend I went with isn't really into makeup and mostly wanted to check out clothing stores.. but I'm proud of myself nonetheless!

  My last makeup purchase was Feb 11th.. hit the 10 day mark! I'm really really trying hard to stick to my no-buy February & March (minus the goodies I got with my pass for birthday money). I have purchased a few nail polishes since then but they were all either full size neutrals I will get a lot of use of or minis of fun colors I want to try but know I won't finish a whole bottle. One of the salons opened up an OPI 4 pack to sell me an individual color! I don't know if they're technically supposed to do that.. but I'm happy! My jar is also almost full and I refuse to have overflow so I think that will help in the future.

  I got an email yesterday about the HG blushes.. deleted it right away so I wouldn't be tempted. I'm going to be happy with the one I have for now and keep trying to use up some of the blushes I have. I really want to finish a blush this year.. Maybe I'll get another HG during the next Sephora sale. Maybe..


----------



## lyseD (Feb 21, 2014)

I took my daughter to get matched for MAC foundation and picked up Bloom On for myself. I know I didn't need it but I really want to finish up my Prolongwear collection. And I did sell eleven items.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 21, 2014)

I





charlotte366 said:


> Minor slip up today, I got paid and I got a tax refund on the same day....  Sucess in that I walked around the drugstore and th only thing I bought was 1 real techniques silcone tip liner brush to try.  Failure in that I purchased Love Beam Huggable:-( They didn't have many left (good thing!) but love beam has been calling to me :-( and it was the last one :-(  My biggest splurge was however a Babyliss Curl Secret, ekk! I have been wanting one since they came out, I finally used a portion of my tax refund to buy one, If it doesn't work I should be able to return, If it doesn't work i will take it back as it is too expensive to keep and have sitting there doing nothing.  On a more positive note I went online banking this morning and transferred money into my saving etc and paid all my bills before allowing myself a small shopping budget - (huggables). Really pleased I dodn't buy any drugstore stuff and none of the barry m nail polishes.  I am not perfect, I am a work in progress, in some respects I think I may always be a work in progress, but the steps I have taken in the first 8 weeks have already had a massive impact on my life. Very happy today


  That's brilliant! It's a journey and not all habits or outlooks can be fixed at once, but I think your example shows what a realistic change looks like. Well done on the banking too!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

I wanted to share a story of great customer service since I know we've had some terrible ones on here lately! My beloved waterproof Hushpuppies boots I got in the fall started leaking the other day so I emailed customer service to see what they'd say.. they e-mailed me back within 24 hours with all the information I had asked for and offered to inspect them and send me a replacement! Before they had replied I also went to the store I got them from (fortunately I have an account there because I lost my receipt).. but they called the company and rush ordered a replacement pair for me. This way I also get to keep mine until the new ones come in the next day or two. Granted, they do have a 1 year warranty and the boots were over $200..so you would expect them to honor that. BUT they were fast, efficient, willing to admit a lapse in quality of their product, and extremely helpful. Very pleased with them!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Happy to report I went shopping with a girlfriend all afternoon yesterday and didn't buy a single piece of makeup! My only purchases were an apothecary jar to store my nail polishes in, 3 *scarves for spring since all of mine are heavier winter ones*, and a vase with fake flowers. Pretty things to look at that are actually meant to sit there and look pretty.. It helped that the friend I went with isn't really into makeup and mostly wanted to check out clothing stores.. but I'm proud of myself nonetheless!
> 
> My last makeup purchase was Feb 11th.. hit the 10 day mark! I'm really really trying hard to stick to my no-buy February & March (minus the goodies I got with my pass for birthday money). I have purchased a few nail polishes since then but they were all either full size neutrals I will get a lot of use of or minis of fun colors I want to try but know I won't finish a whole bottle. One of the salons opened up an OPI 4 pack to sell me an individual color! I don't know if they're technically supposed to do that.. but I'm happy! My jar is also almost full and I refuse to have overflow so I think that will help in the future.
> 
> I got an email yesterday about the HG blushes.. deleted it right away so I wouldn't be tempted. I'm going to be happy with the one I have for now and keep trying to use up some of the blushes I have. I really want to finish a blush this year.. Maybe I'll get another HG during the next Sephora sale. Maybe..


  I want a Paschmina one so bad, but geez, they're so pricey, I don't know where to find a reasonable priced one with decent quality :/ 
  And a trench coat for spring would be nice too, as well as a knit sweater... sigh.

  I got an email from Net-a-Porter today too, they now have the HG blushes. They have free shipping as well, I got tempted for a second. But for some reason there are additional taxes to the prices, no idea why, maybe they're shipping from the US, I always thought it was a european website. 

  Great job sticking to your low-buy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I used my HG powder today and realized I need more of those, lol. Also I broke out Moisturecover concealer for the first time in ages, it used to be my favorite, I don't really recall why I stopped using it. I think because it is a little too yellow. Now I'm liking it a lot again, better than the Nars. Still, pretty much every concealer I have and have tried is a bit too yellow for my liking.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I want a Paschmina one so bad, but geez, they're so pricey, I don't know where to find a reasonable priced one with decent quality :/
> And a trench coat for spring would be nice too, as well as a knit sweater... sigh.
> 
> I got an email from Net-a-Porter today too, they now have the HG blushes. They have free shipping as well, I got tempted for a second. But for some reason there are additional taxes to the prices, no idea why, maybe they're shipping from the US, I always thought it was a european website.
> ...


  Thanks! If I let myself I'd have all of the HG blushes and 5/6 of the powders.. lol. But I'm trying to be reasonable. The scarves were from H&M so they were only $10-15 each. I tend to be hard on clothes.. so I don't really buy really expensive things unless it's like a LBD or a coat or something. Maybe when I make more $.. haha.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks! *If I let myself I'd have all of the HG blushes and 5/6 of the powders.. lol*. But I'm trying to be reasonable. The scarves were from H&M so they were only $10-15 each. I tend to be hard on clothes.. so I don't really buy really expensive things unless it's like a LBD or a coat or something. Maybe when I make more $.. haha.


  Lol, HG is addicting. Great quality. I'm trying to use the powder sparingly and not everyday.
  My wardrobe used to be 99% H&M, but for the most part I wasn't satisfied with their quality. I don't like spending a lot on clothes either, but I hope if I invest in better quality and classic timeless pieces they will last longer and it will cost me less in the long run. I still buy my undies there though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm really liking their home decorating stuff, I bought these for my vanity to put random things like hair bands etc in them.

Product Detail | H&M DE


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
Lol, HG is addicting. Great quality. I'm trying to use the powder sparingly and not everyday.
My wardrobe used to be 99% H&M, but for the most part I wasn't satisfied with their quality. I don't like spending a lot on clothes either, but I hope if I invest in better quality and classic timeless pieces they will last longer and it will cost me less in the long run. I still buy my undies there though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm really liking their home decorating stuff, I bought these for my vanity to put random things like hair bands etc in them.
 
Product Detail | H&M DE



  I think you should explain the "Have" and let us see if we can convince you otherwise......hehe!  It may confirm a real need or a lemming we can reduce before the collection is released, we may even find a subsitute in your stash for it already, i am trying to remember that we are buying to use our make up not to just collect pretty things that won't look so pretty once we have used them a couple of times (PS I like pretty things...so not googling this bronzer as I will only start lemming it myself!)  I am finding if I make myself justify why I want or need something I am better at making an informed descision and I don't regret things as much.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol, HG is addicting. Great quality. I'm trying to use the powder sparingly and not everyday.
> My wardrobe used to be 99% H&M, but for the most part I wasn't satisfied with their quality. I don't like spending a lot on clothes either, but I hope if I invest in better quality and classic timeless pieces they will last longer and it will cost me less in the long run. I still buy my undies there though.
> 
> 
> ...


  (Not sure where your quote went?)

  I could really use some help talking me out of getting most of the things before the summer collections release.
  I don't know what it is... I'm feeling this itch again today to buy pretty things just for the sake of treating myself. I was doing so good the last months, even seeing info and pics of most new collections didn't excite me much. But I knew the summer collections would be a big temptation and seeing the pics today only proofed that. The Givenchy bronzer just looks so gorgeous in the pan! Here's hoping it swatches horribly, lol. I still have some MAC ones, one even an untouched bakup (that I just bought for the packaging last year *sigh*). Maybe I could try to sell them to justify getting the Givenchy one.
  Now that I think about it, I haven't even worn much bronzer last year...


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 21, 2014)

I wish I could afford the wagon to fall off of. LOL!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
(Not sure where your quote went?)
 
I could really use some help talking me out of getting most of the things before the summer collections release.
I don't know what it is... I'm feeling this itch again today to buy pretty things just for the sake of treating myself. I was doing so good the last months, even seeing info and pics of most new collections didn't excite me much. But I knew the summer collections would be a big temptation and seeing the pics today only proofed that. The Givenchy bronzer just looks so gorgeous in the pan! Here's hoping it swatches horribly, lol. I still have some MAC ones, one even an untouched bakup (that I just bought for the packaging last year *sigh*). Maybe I could try to sell them to justify getting the Givenchy one.
Now that I think about it, I haven't even worn much bronzer last year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   I was trying to ask you what made you want it and get you to explain it so we could try to talk you out of it!  I would say this, any back ups or bronzers you haven't touched should be sold, there is no point having it sitting there if you are not using it, someone said make up isn't a collectible. The only was past this would be to display something in a display cabinet!  Once you have seperated out all those you haven't touched, get the rest out and look at them honestly, how similar are all the colours/formulas ? Are there any that are not very good ? How many do you have ? How often do you wear them / slash use them ? etc Could you photograph them and post it?   Sounds like summer collections are your weak point (Blush is mine!) now we need to establish why so we can prescribe an appropriate medicine, i.e a number of items or 1 in 1 out etc that enables to enjoy without feeling deprived!  For me this means, I am only trying to keep what gets worn, therefore as pretty as bronzer is too me I now only have 2 which get worn in summer and not in winter when I don't like them. Blush I am only allowed when it is unique to my collection and I will use it!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> (Not sure where your quote went?)
> 
> I could really use some help talking me out of getting most of the things before the summer collections release.
> I don't know what it is... I'm feeling this itch again today to buy pretty things just for the sake of treating myself. I was doing so good the last months, even seeing info and pics of most new collections didn't excite me much. But I knew the summer collections would be a big temptation and seeing the pics today only proofed that. The Givenchy bronzer just looks so gorgeous in the pan! Here's hoping it swatches horribly, lol. I still have some MAC ones, one even an untouched bakup (that I just bought for the packaging last year *sigh*). Maybe I could try to sell them to justify getting the Givenchy one.
> ...


  It's bad, I spend all my savings on makeup. And then clothes. I had put aside some money, but I basically used that to fund my makeup in the last 1-2 years to be perfectly honest. I'm aware I haven't been realistic about what I can afford.

  Blush and all kinds of pretty powders/ highlighters/ bronzers are my weakness as well. I think I have avoided photographing them and seprating which ones I actually use from the ones I should get rid off because of that. I took out 1 or 2 that I wanted to sell, but I don't think that's enough, lol. I will have to take a closer look at them.
  I guess I'm just having a weak moment, but after taking a realistic look at my lip products and slowing down those purchases I think I could do the same with cheek products. It's just a lot harder since I love those the most, but I think I will get there eventually.
  Will look at my bronzers this weekend. I don't really need more than one I guess.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 21, 2014)

Mhh, I got tempted by all those sales in the drugstore at the moment and bought two blushes and a matte lipstick and some other things - I can't even remember what exactly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wasn't much, though. I was stressing about an exam I had to take again because I failed it once and didn't wanna fail it twice, so I put myself under a lot of pressure. However, I passed it and thought I could reward myself  - I know it's the wrong way but it won't happen again any time soon because I've got a few weeks off now and I also want to start losing weight and do sports, so next week I'll visit a fitness centre and hope it won't be too expensive, so that I can start exercising, get out of the house and keep my thoughts off the makeup.
  Among the things I bought was coconut oil which I bought for my hair - I couldn't resist after reading Erine's comments in another thread about how coconut oil can perform miracles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And oh boy - it did perform a miracle on my hair! I'm totally in love with it after using the oil twice.
  I also bought the Viva Glam lipstick and lipglass - I know it won't get that much use because I'd rather wear a smoky eye and a neutral lipstick but I'll probably put it on for going out some time or other.
  I'm not sure if I will get anything from the FoF collection which launches on March 1st or 3rd. Either I'll only get Perfect Topping or nothing at all but I don't know if I won't get skipper's remorse afterwards.
  Another product have to purchase is my foundation. I love the SFF in NW10 but it's about 29€ over here but it lasts quite a long time, even though I use foundation about 6 days a week. I also love Revlon's Colorstay in Ivory because it is still a bit lighter than SFF and lasts all day and it is only 13€ but it's a huge disadvantage that I use it up way too fast because it doesn't have a pump (I don't know this is how you say it - can't find an accurate translation for the German word), so I usually end up pouring way too much foundation onto my hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm a bit relieved to see that I'm not the only one falling off the wagon. I'm pretty sure we'll get back on it, though.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
It's bad, I spend all my savings on makeup. And then clothes. I had put aside some money, but I basically used that to fund my makeup in the last 1-2 years to be perfectly honest. I'm aware I haven't been realistic about what I can afford.
 
Blush and all kinds of pretty powders/ highlighters/ bronzers are my weakness as well. I think I have avoided photographing them and seprating which ones I actually use from the ones I should get rid off because of that. I took out 1 or 2 that I wanted to sell, but I don't think that's enough, lol. I will have to take a closer look at them.
I guess I'm just having a weak moment, but after taking a realistic look at my lip products and slowing down those purchases I think I could do the same with cheek products. It's just a lot harder since I love those the most, but I think I will get there eventually.



  Don't beat yourself up, it doesn't help, i am speaking from experience!  My advice would be set a budget each time you get paid including a treat if you can afford it and take that money out in cash on payday. I find paying on a debit card means I don't see or feel the pain in the same way I do cash! aLthough buying online doesn't help me either!  Next draw up a list of the all the things you want to go through in your stash and do it stage by stage, you don't have to do it in one go. Maybe photograph just your bronzers this week ?  Maybe take things out that you haven't used and put them in a shoe box for 4 weeks. If you don't think about them or get them out again to use in that time period, then put them up for sale or swap, slowing the process down may work better for you and help you emotionally disconnect from items before you get rid of them reducing the chance of regret.  Keep posting and tell us how you feel, recognising why and when we haul is a big step forward, knowing what your weakness is helps to identify how to fix it.  Maybe make the next goal to put some savings back by reducing purchases. You could sell unused unloved items and split the proceeds between spending money and a savings account to help redress the balance?  Or is there something or somewhere you always wanted to do or go, reshifting and focusing on something else may make you happier and help control the urge to haul?  Each month try something new, I think you mentioned in earlier thread that you were having problems with some of your friends, try doing somthing new to give you a new focus and maybe make some new friends?  Last year I learnt to knit and started going to a knitting group, its a lovely evening out and I now have a new group of friends to talk to and share things with.  most importantly - keep talking to us, the more you talk, the more we understand and can try to help   big hugs


----------



## lyseD (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought the Clarins bronzer last year and it is perfect for me.




  Hopefully I can resist all of the new ones coming out this spring.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> big hugs


  I tried setting a budget, but didn't stick to it and reached for my savings... I'm very bad at sticking to lists, budgets, rules - that is a problem for me in general. I always seem to lack motivation and then find excuses to cheat. 
  It's much more tempting to shop online, it's a lot easier to just hit submit. I would be a lot more stingy if I had to pay cash in person. I know I would buy less that way. It just sucks that I can't check out most brands in person and have to rely on online shopping.  

  The shoe box idea is great, I think I will do that. I already have been reducing my stash slowly since last year by selling products, and I feel proud of being a big step closer to my goal of having a smaller and well edited collection. But I still have more makeup than I need.

  Thanks for your advice, you made some excellent points there! I really appreciate it 
  I think I'm struggling with my shopping habbits and my stash organisation because I'm unbalanced in life in general and can't seem to get in control of that because I don't know where to start. Like I mentioned earlier I'm not much of an optimist and although I constantly try to kick my own butt I rarely have motivation to do things, and most importantly stick with something. I think I could really benefit from finding some new influences, like a new hobby as you mentioned. And if I had something else to focus on, I wouldn't spend as much time on makeup and shopping.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I bought the Clarins bronzer last year and it is perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This years looks similar to that one.


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> MAN!!! LOTS of ladies fell of the wagon today! LOL
> I came to confess too... I finally finished my makeup organization today! Complete with my new Vanity Girl mirror and fully organized new elfa storage system. I was feeling very accomplished when Shellcat texted me about the HG blushes. I talked her down to only 2, but in the meantime felt the lemming overload and went online to grab Mood Exposure for myself. Poopie. Oh well, I knew I was going to get it. But had told myself to wait until the next sale. I guess we all had a "FREE DAY!" Now enough of that team LOW-BUY!! Back on track... I'm going to go slide my elfa drawers out and stare at my babies.... Chanting "LOW-BUY, LOW-BUY, LOW-BUY" all the way....


  No wonder the thread was *quiet as a church mouse! I snuck in and confessed.. and then more ladies did too. Lol.. we are *


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL. I'm not feeling like I cheated really. It's just one item and I'm not on a no-buy. Now, if I went for the three other Huggables I'd like? Yeah. Then I'd be all quiet like.


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> LOL. I'm not feeling like I cheated really. It's just one item and I'm not on a no-buy. Now, if I went for the three other Huggables I'd like? Yeah. Then I'd be all quiet like.


 
  oh hell.. *I cheated!!!  I bought a few blushes, three HE lipsticks, and a few hair items.. *


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh hell.. *I cheated!!!  I bought a few blushes, three HE lipsticks, and a few hair items.. *:weep:


  Sounds like fun - whaddya get?


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 21, 2014)

Okay so are the HG blushes shimmery? I need to talk myself out of buying it lol I bought some mac eyeshadows that are being discontinued or called LE now whatever. I feel it doesn't count since they're leaving lol


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I bought some mac eyeshadows that are being discontinued or called LE now whatever. I feel it doesn't count since they're leaving lol


  I swatched the HG blushes last night and I can confirm that a few have shimmer, but it seems most do not have overt shimmer (some shimmer bits I think). If you are looking for a matte finish, I would try the Petal Pop Clinque ones - those ones swatched very matte but with a lot of pigment.  The colours are gorgeous but very intense for my inexperienced blush-hands lol.


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 21, 2014)

Yesterday, I was going to buy a bunch of NARS eyeshadow duos, but the LE Kauai sold out.  I got my gift card ready for that!  So I ended up calling the Saks nearest me in Indianapolis and got hold of my favorite associate.  I ordered the Jour d'Hermes perfume and I will get the free bag and a bunch of perfume samples.  As for NARS, I am going to check what I have and order what I don't have when there is some type of sale at Sephora.    I wanted to buy the Exuviance toner, but I still have plenty of La Prairie balancer, about two months to go.  And I have plenty of samples to use up.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I swatched the HG blushes last night and I can confirm that a few have shimmer, but it seems most do not have overt shimmer (some shimmer bits I think). If you are looking for a matte finish, I would try the Petal Pop Clinque ones - those ones swatched very matte but with a lot of pigment.  The colours are gorgeous but very intense for my inexperienced blush-hands lol.


  Thank you!!! That's what I needed to hear lol I'm in no need to buy blushes so if they're shimmery they'll get minimal wear so I don't need to buy them lol


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Sounds like fun - whaddya get?


  Actually 3 HG blushes -- which I needed sooooooo badly.. right.  Two Givenchy Le rouge ls, one Chanel ls.. and asstd bumble and bumble stuff for hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I am certifiable.


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2014)

I should add that about a week ago, I bought a TF ls, another Chanel, and a YSL ls.

  confessing is so hard to do.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  oh and a bu of my Shiseido white blush.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Actually 3 HG blushes -- which I needed sooooooo badly.. right.  Two Givenchy Le rouge ls, one Chanel ls.. and asstd bumble and bumble stuff for hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love Bumble and Bumble. Thankfully I don't count hair stuff. 

  I have a couple of the HG blush myself; I'm really enjoying Dim Infusion. I haven't stepped on the slippery slope that is Chanel. No. Just no.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I bought some mac eyeshadows that are being discontinued or called LE now whatever. I feel it doesn't count since they're leaving lol


I only have ME but it's not at all shimmery, more like a lit from within glow. They're perm so you've got lots of time to check out swatches and reviews online and try them on in store! I don't regret getting one but they're definitely pricey for a blush.. if I do get more I'll be waiting until sales.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I only have ME but it's not at all shimmery, more like a lit from within glow. They're perm so you've got lots of time to check out swatches and reviews online and try them on in store! I don't regret getting one but they're definitely pricey for a blush.. if I do get more I'll be waiting until sales.


 Hmm I'll have to check them out. There was only two that I liked based off of swatches. They'll probably end up like the naked palette. I swear I was the last person to buy that thing lol the second already came out when I finally decided I needed it


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Hmm I'll have to check them out. There was only two that I liked based off of swatches. They'll probably end up like the naked palette. I swear I was the last person to buy that thing lol the second already came out when I finally decided I needed it


  I bought N1 after N2 was out as well.. and then got rid of it after a year since I didn't like it and never used it.. haha. I don't buy anything based off of hype anymore but I loved the lighting powders so much I just had to try one of their blushes and I'm glad I did. Try them out for yourself, it really doesn't matter what anyone else but you thinks! You're the one going to be wearing it.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I bought N1 after N2 was out as well.. and then got rid of it after a year since I didn't like it and never used it.. haha. I don't buy anything based off of hype anymore but I loved the lighting powders so much I just had to try one of their blushes and I'm glad I did. Try them out for yourself, it really doesn't matter what anyone else but you thinks! You're the one going to be wearing it.


  :shock: you didn't like n1!!! Omg I love that thing lol. I almost need another. I really don't like shimmer or sparkles on my cheeks so I rarely wear blushes like that so at least for now I feel no rush. Plus since they're perm they eventually have steady stock everywhere so I'll have plenty of opportunity to buy   I just see them being posted EVERYWHERE


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I just see them being posted EVERYWHERE


  Hahaha I know.. There were a few shadows I liked but not enough for it to be worth keeping. Just not my colors.. it's not as "universal" as UD likes to promise lol.

  I don't like shimmer or sparkles either but the HG one I have isn't at all either of those. It's like an illuminated satin finish if that makes sense. You have to try it on your face in natural light to really see what the effect is like! Hard to describe or photograph, although these are good pics of paler ladies actually wearing them (http://www.lilypebbles.co.uk/2014/02/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush.html and http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/02/review-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush.html). Arm swatches are almost useless IMO since a big part of their effect is how they add shape to the face. And they look quite different depending on skin color and undertone. Check out the HG thread for more info if you haven't already. Again, definitely a try before you buy product! Not trying to enable anyone of course, if anything these are one product to test and research thoroughly before purchasing.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh hell.. *I cheated!!!  I bought a few blushes, three HE lipsticks, and a few hair items.. *:weep:


  Is that a cry because you're so happy with them or guilt? LOL  Is using gift cards cheating? If so I cheated too  I have some gift cards and bought 2 lipsticks I wanted for a long time. I waited a few weeks before getting them to make sure it wasn't just a need for them and that I would use them and I'm very happy. I got a chanel  and a Dior  lipstick. I love them both and I know I will get major use out if both. Now to just avoid buying Mac lipsticks and I'll be ok :/ my new rule is going to be only if special packaging, only if a lustre or satin and I can only pick 1. I just have so much Chanel and Dior, which are my favorite formulas, that I don't even reach for Mac I just get caught up in the limited edition hype. Which is silly. I've informed friends and family no more department store or sephora gift cards. I still have $100 left and the urge to spend it. Going to try and sell it for $75 cash to a family member or friend. I rather out money in their piggy banks again even through they have more money then mommy and daddy combined haha


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hahaha I know.. There were a few shadows I liked but not enough for it to be worth keeping. Just not my colors.. it's not as "universal" as UD likes to promise lol.  I don't like shimmer or sparkles either but the HG one I have isn't at all either of those. It's like an illuminated satin finish if that makes sense. You have to try it on your face in natural light to really see what the effect is like! Hard to describe or photograph, although these are good pics of paler ladies actually wearing them (http://www.lilypebbles.co.uk/2014/02/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush.html and http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/02/review-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush.html). Arm swatches are almost useless IMO since a big part of their effect is how they add shape to the face. And they look quite different depending on skin color and undertone. Check out the HG thread for more info if you haven't already. Again, definitely a try before you buy product! Not trying to enable anyone of course, if anything these are one product to test and research thoroughly before purchasing.


  There's a lot of colors I don't use as well but I like it overall lol. Once I run out I may see if they just have the ones I like as single. I agree though. They're not universal I have the n3 and so far regret it but the hubs bought it so I feel bad haha  Ooo I can do satin finishes. I'll keep them in mind I think they are lovely in the pan! Though I'm not suppose to be using that as a justification for buying things....HA who am I kidding?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Ooo I can do satin finishes. I'll keep them in mind I think they are lovely in the pan! Though I'm not suppose to be using that as a justification for buying things....HA who am I kidding?


  Art is for your walls and shelves.. makeup is for your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you want to look at your pretty makeup or do you want to look at your pretty reflection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You wouldn't get a bunch of tubes of paint and line them up to look at them would you?

  Now, if it makes you look pretty AND it has pretty packaging.. win win!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yea I do like pretty packaging but I think this time I'm looking at all these le editions for what they are: gimicky.  I will prob get at least one item if I truly don't have anything like it ... But so far everything has been doneeeee! Yawn!!!!!   The electric palette is prob the only thing keeping interested. That and the prospect of an interesting maleficent color story


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I've informed friends and family no more department store or sephora gift cards. I still have $100 left and the urge to spend it. Going to try and sell it for $75 cash to a family member or friend. I rather out money in their piggy banks again even through they have more money then mommy and daddy combined haha


I didn't count gift cards or birthday $ as cheating! It's all up to YOU. Your low-buy, your rules. I consider it a win for you if you waited weeks to get something to make sure that you would actually use and love it. You're definitely exploring your buying habits which is really the point of all this! As for MAC, write down your thoughts on why you don't want to buy them (because you like Chanel, Dior better, MAC just sit there, you'd just be falling for LE hype etc.) and post it somewhere where you'll see it to remind yourself!


----------



## texasmommy (Feb 21, 2014)

That is a good point about personal buying rules for the low-buy   During the UD sale this month I picked up a BU of the Naked pressed powder, a 24/7 concealer pencil, and a travel size Super Curl mascara (to avoid paying shipping plus I liked the sample I got a while back).   So far, I should be able not to buy anything until April. There seem to be SO many coming out that month!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I should add that about a week ago, I bought a TF ls, another Chanel, and a YSL ls.
> 
> confessing is so hard to do.
> 
> ...


White blush? Sounds interesting....
  Sounds like you have fallen off the wagon lately. LOL


----------



## lilinah (Feb 21, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> I has a gift cert to Saks and I am deciding on what to get during their Beauty Event. Should I get 3 NARS eyeshadow duos or should I get a Hermes perfume? The duos are Kauai, Rated R, and China Seas. The scent is Le Jour d'Hermes.


  I vote for the perfume. You can pick up eye shadows one at a time, but a good perfume is an all-at-once expense.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, yesterday my CC stuff from MAC arrived, as did a swap eye shadow, and some discounted makeup. T i'm wearing most of it. I put on the _Illuminate_ CC cream on most of my face, skipping my too bright cheeks, then topped it with the _Illuminate_ powder. Then i put _Neutralize_ powder on my cheeks, but i forgot to put the  compact in my purse.

  I got NARS eyeshadows in my splurge - i put _Mangrove_ on my lid (matte brassy green), the purple from _Byzance_ in the crease, brightened up the center lid with the gold from _Byzance_ (which i got from a swap), and the orange from _Mediterranee_ in my outer V. (added eye liner and mascara i already owned)

  I used the Estee Lauder _Peach Nuance_ blush, which is one of those irresistible ombrés. And a deep purple lipstick.

  They are all things that look good to me. So i think i didn't waste too much money - started photographing my eyeshadows - i need to finish that so i don't get tempted anymore!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 21, 2014)

i just cleared a ton of makeup out of my stash...i gave about 10-15 lipsticks, a handful of eyeshadows and blushes to my cousin and a couple of friends. we hung out at my place, ordered take away and i tried stuff out on them...one of my friends doesn't wear makeup very often, so it was was nice seeing her trying out some products she normally wouldn't know to try or how to use. it's nice to have fewer items cluttering my collection, though i'm a long way from all sorted! i have yet to sort through my lipgloss box!

  i've received a handful of items in the past couple of weeks from swaps as well, so it's been really nice to have some new things to play with without a hefty price tag! especially items that i had missed when they were originally released, like the to the beach body oil. the swaps will easily keep me occupied for some time!

  i did pick up a new mascara - l'oreal butterfly...i guess the chatter earlier in the thread about mascara got me intrigued. but mascara is part of the low-buy...

  the past few days i've been stopping myself from randomly buying stuff on sephora and on the balm website. so far so good, but i keep having to remind myself to stay away from those dangerous places!

  i think my next temptation is going to be when i'm in london on holiday...there's a little voice in my head that wants to try out a tom ford eyeshadow quad...i keep checking temptalia's dupe list and just generally on google for dupes of cocoa mirage....does anyone know of any mac dupes? i'm sure it should be fairly easy, but it's difficult when you on't have the original to compare to!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 21, 2014)

thank goodness for gift cards n that 10% vibr coupon u can use over n over again lol. i did PICK my purchases wisely becuz i normally would've put shyt that tickled my fancy. i went in with the intentions to try MUFE new HD blushes but im honestly not a cream blush type gal so i said eeeeh nope n passed! i got 3 lip stains ($14), im always down to try a good eye cream so i got tarte ($10), everyone raves on jack black balm yet vanilla n lavendar (my faaaavorite combo scent) is always sold out ($8), the glamglow was $20 n i've been enjoyin the many samples i got yet dnt wanna bite the bullet to drop $70 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and there was *sings* no no no no noooo way...no no no no way im leaving without Dior!!! i love their lipglows (already on my 2nd tube) so when i seen the LE coral-again sold out online i knew i had to get it n not wait on that. **le sigh** im gettin better tho yall...April i should be good....LETTUCE PRAY!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 21, 2014)

My hair mask came today. I  actually needed to get a lip brush so I got one. I think I'm doing good lmao. I don't really want anything till May. I'm still curious about Stereo Rose but I can't really justify it. Will have to see how it looks in person. I'm trying to decide do I really need to go to IMATS or not also. I'm trying to keep to my low buy and save money too.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 21, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> My hair mask came today. I  actually needed to get a lip brush so I got one. I think I'm doing good lmao. I don't really want anything till May. I'm still curious about Stereo Rose but I can't really justify it. Will have to see how it looks in person. I'm trying to decide do I really need to go to IMATS or not also. I'm trying to keep to my low buy and save money too.


  Try to see the new SR in person. It's significantly lighter than previous releases. A lot of WOC aren't happy with this newer version. I think there are some people selling and swapping the older version that you might like better. HTH


----------



## jennyap (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man, there must have been something in the air yesterday as I fell off the wagon too!   All drugstore stuff, so at least it wasn't expensive lol.   I got the Sleek Garden of Eden palette, two Revlon Colorburst Balms (one matte - Shameless, and one glossy - Whimsical), a Lip Butter and a nude eyeliner.   The eyeliner is the only thing that was on my allowed list, and I got that free!  The only one I'm really regretting is Shameless. I do love purple, but I'm realising that I much prefer brights on me than deeper/vampy colours, and as I'm so pale even a mid-tone purple on others can look pretty deep on me. I'll give it one more go but I think it will probably go straight in my swap list TBH.   I also got a sample of the YSL Le Touche Éclat foundation - been wanting to try this since it came out, so now I can give it a good test run and see how it measures up against my favourite Lancôme (which has just been reformulated, hope they haven't messed it up!)


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'll go check out your pics! Since organizing my stash, I'm excited to see other people's collections!
> 
> Keep it that way.... heehee
> 
> ...


  Thank you Pixie, I appreciate your thoughts on this  I've already been to the doctor and have another appointment to get my blood checked and get some other tests done.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 22, 2014)

Good call, Pixie! Naynadine, we are here for you!


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2014)

(sitting in corner)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sending Naynadine


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I bought N1 after N2 was out as well.. and then got rid of it after a year since I didn't like it and never used it.. haha. I don't buy anything based off of hype anymore but I loved the lighting powders so much I just had to try one of their blushes and I'm glad I did. Try them out for yourself, it really doesn't matter what anyone else but you thinks! You're the one going to be wearing it.


  I have never bought on hype.. only curiosity of how the finished product actually looks/ works


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> White blush? Sounds interesting....
> Sounds like you have fallen off the wagon lately. LOL


  yes one of the best highlighters sitting around quietly is the Shiseido white beam blush -- it is more than amazing.

  And no, it's more like the wagon fell on me after I had a few.. ha.

  (just in case, I hardly drink.. it's a terrible internet rumour)


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> (sitting in corner)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, guys 
  So, I sold a bronzer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...but then ordered a highlighter from Korea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Funny, I had the Pro Longwear bronzer up for sale for a while, and now that we talked about bronzers yesterday someone bought it. I think I will just keep the Optical bronzer and Temp Rising one for now and get rid of the rest.
  I know... I'm horrible for getting the highlighter. I stumpled upon it, sent the link to my makeup friend, and we got all excited and both of us ordered it. It wasn't that expensive, the money from selling the bronzer covered it. I don't have anything like it yet.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 


I have never bought on hype.. only curiosity of how the finished product actually looks/ works
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  That's an impressive statement! When I started getting into makeup I had no clue and went off of "holy grail" recommendations from others. A year of experimentation nipped that bad habit in the bud! I'm happy to say I don't do it anymore and am now more likely to buy out of curiosity than hype. I wish I would have experimented more in high school when the makeup selection was much cheaper and standards were lower.. lol but live and learn!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm wondering why it's so rare to find highlighters that are just glow with no shimmer.
> 
> Thank you, guys
> So, I sold a bronzer...
> ...


  You're not horrible, you're human.. I'm happy for you that you got rid of something and brought in something else that you don't have a dupe for. It's also great that you're realizing you only need a couple of bronzers! Maybe having a streamlined stash of one category will give you some positive reinforcement to move on to other areas. Keep your eye on the progress, not the setbacks.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 22, 2014)

It's ok to fall off wagons!!! Remember the fantasy of flowers? That wagon fell on my head!  Ha! But it's ok just keep on going and asses what you want vs what u really need and should get..    I reassessed my needs and since it's mosltly in the blush department I've been going with swaps or at least mild used items from fellow sellers... Going to the Mac Pro store to swatch and play around w color has helped a lot cause a lot of things I want out of internet reviews/ swatches doesn't really transmit to my actual needs and against my skin. So that's been fun and more of a self discovery trek on what colors actually look awesome and which don't look good against my skin tone


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 22, 2014)

I picked up a drugstore lipstick today - Revlon Elusive from their newer matte Laquer Balms. T's review had me chasing it all over town, and guess what? I hate the formula. Returning it. Shoulda picked up that cute little clutch purse instead.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I reassessed my needs and since it's mosltly in the blush department I've been going with swaps or at least mild used items from fellow sellers... Going to the Mac Pro store to swatch and play around w color has helped a lot cause a lot of things I want out of internet reviews/ swatches doesn't really transmit to my actual needs and against my skin. So that's been fun and more of a self discovery trek on what colors actually look awesome and which don't look good against my skin tone


Swatching before buying is a great plan. Shopping my stash has also really helped me see what does and doesn't look good on me. If I can't make it work after a few tries with different products, it has to go. I have too many other things that I actually love to be using the things I don't. And I'll remember the things I got rid of so I don't buy something similar in the future!


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's an impressive statement! When I started getting into makeup I had no clue and went off of "holy grail" recommendations from others. A year of experimentation nipped that bad habit in the bud! I'm happy to say I don't do it anymore and am now more likely to buy out of curiosity than hype. I wish I would have experimented more in high school when the makeup selection was much cheaper and standards were lower.. lol but live and learn!









 this year marks my 30th anniversary in this business.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am jaded beyond being flinty by now..lol.  When I first started in this industry, I did not make enough money to buy anything.. much less cosmetics.  And honestly, the hype now comes via IV from the internet and bloggers.  They cause the hype which is then exacerbated by the frenzy of Hollywood and models who are household names.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 22, 2014)

On a totally different topic, don't you hate it when the Mac makeup artists try to make you feel terrible for returning something that you aren't happy with? With the amount I spend at Mac, and the fact that I rarely, if ever return a product, you would think that returning the odd lipstick or something would be no sweat. I practically got the third degree today which makes me seriously re-consider buying from that particular store. Of course it was a Saturday, and I didn't really know any of the people working there which likely makes a difference, but come on.

  Okay, rant over! Just had to get that off my chest....phew!!!!!!

  Glad that everyone is back on the wagon and moving forward with their goals!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 







 this year marks my 30th anniversary in this business.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am jaded beyond being flinty by now..lol.  When I first started in this industry, I did not make enough money to buy anything.. much less cosmetics.  And honestly, the hype now comes via IV from the internet and bloggers.  They cause the hype which is then exacerbated by the frenzy of Hollywood and models who are household names.



  I definitely succumbed to the hype from the internet at first.. For some reason I had this illusion that since it was YouTube, people were being straight up with you.. despite my understanding that the real world doesn't operate that way. Interesting how the Internet skews your perceptions. Thankfully that changed FAST for me as channels became more and more fake and outrageous and it became easier to spot how contrived it was. I've since unsubscribed from all of the beauty bloggers who describe everything as "pretty" and rave about most products. I only kept people like Goss and a few others that have been clearly honest with their reviews and aren't afraid to call a company out or tell you a product is just flat out terrible. And even then I realize that they have their favorites too. Everyone's got an agenda and that applies to the Internet as well, if not more.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you, guys  So, I sold a bronzer... ompom:  ...but then ordered a highlighter from Korea. :thud:    Funny, I had the Pro Longwear bronzer up for sale for a while, and now that we talked about bronzers yesterday someone bought it. I think I will just keep the Optical bronzer and Temp Rising one for now and get rid of the rest. I know... I'm horrible for getting the highlighter. I stumpled upon it, sent the link to my makeup friend, and we got all excited and both of us ordered it. It wasn't that expensive, the money from selling the bronzer covered it. I don't have anything like it yet.


  I can't help but be curious about the highlighter you bought! Can you send me the link where you bought it please? Thank you!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 22, 2014)

So my low-buy is going great! I haven't bought anything this month! Yaay!! Its hard though with all the pretty things I see daily on the internet lol


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 22, 2014)

I stopped listening to reviews online.  Honestly I trust fellow spectrette reviews more... Going to the store and swatching myself too...


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> So my low-buy is going great! I haven't bought anything this month! Yaay!! Its hard though with all the pretty things I see daily on the internet lol


  Glad to hear you're doing well! Besides my birthday pass I haven't purchased anything either. Are you still rotating through your stash?


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I definitely succumbed to the hype from the internet at first.. For some reason I had this illusion that since it was YouTube, people were being straight up with you.. despite my understanding that the real world doesn't operate that way. Interesting how the Internet skews your perceptions. Thankfully that changed FAST for me as channels became more and more fake and outrageous and it became easier to spot how contrived it was. I've since unsubscribed from all of the beauty bloggers who describe everything as "pretty" and rave about most products. I only kept people like Goss and a few others that have been clearly honest with their reviews and aren't afraid to call a company out or tell you a product is just flat out terrible. And even then I realize that they have their favorites too. Everyone's got an agenda and that applies to the Internet as well, if not more.


  Come to think of it, I follow some blogs and one of them is always raving about some luxury-end skin care.  How could she rave about several products when one has only one face? We can only can use so much product.  I go only to read her blog for upcoming beauty events in department stores like SpaceNK and Barney's.  Just once I want to read a 'this product sucks more than a Hoover' blog post.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> Come to think of it, I follow some blogs and one of them is always raving about some luxury-end skin care. How could she rave about several products when one has only one face? We can only can use so much product. I go only to read her blog for upcoming beauty events in department stores like SpaceNK and Barney's. Just once I want to read a 'this product sucks more than a Hoover' blog post.


  One of my all-time favorites was when the sigma brush cleaning glove came out.. everyone raves.. Goss posts this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzT8I2lKcy8 Hilarious!

  I love when bloggers or YouTubers say they hate products because it makes me more likely to pay attention when they actually do rave about something.


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 22, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I vote for the perfume. You can pick up eye shadows one at a time, but a good perfume is an all-at-once expense.


  I thought so, too.  It arrived today, and it smelled elegant.  I also have various samples of Carven as well and a Jo Malone sample with it.  The bottle looked nice on the makeup table.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well! Besides my birthday pass I haven't purchased anything either. Are you still rotating through your stash?


  Yes! And its been so much fun!! And you??


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> One of my all-time favorites was when the sigma brush cleaning glove came out.. everyone raves.. Goss posts this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzT8I2lKcy8 Hilarious!  I love when bloggers or YouTubers say they hate products because it makes me more likely to pay attention when they actually do rave about something.


  Lol at Goss's review! He is very honest and straightforward which I really appreciate!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Yes! And its been so much fun!! And you??


  Yes! I'm down to my last 11 products! It's been an adventure. Will update when I've gone through them all, hopefully by the end of next week.


----------



## liba (Feb 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have never bought on hype.. only curiosity of how the finished product actually looks/ works


  Not that that lowers the amount of buying that goes down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Curiosity about new tech definitely is what makes me buy so much of these cosmetics in the first place.


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> One of my all-time favorites was when the sigma brush cleaning glove came out.. everyone raves.. Goss posts this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzT8I2lKcy8 Hilarious!  I love when bloggers or YouTubers say they hate products because it makes me more likely to pay attention when they actually do rave about something.


  40 bux for a silly silicone oven glove?  Sounds legit!  LOL


----------



## lyseD (Feb 22, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > I love when bloggers or YouTubers say they hate products because it makes me more likely to pay attention when they actually do rave about something.
> ...


  Someone on here -- I think it was Pixi or Elegant -- suggested using an oven glove. It works FANTASTICALLY! Cuts my cleaning time in half for sure and I feel like my brushes are cleaner.

  This is what I use.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 22, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> On a totally different topic, don't you hate it when the Mac makeup artists try to make you feel terrible for returning something that you aren't happy with? With the amount I spend at Mac, and the fact that I rarely, if ever return a product, you would think that returning the odd lipstick or something would be no sweat. I practically got the third degree today which makes me seriously re-consider buying from that particular store. Of course it was a Saturday, and I didn't really know any of the people working there which likely makes a difference, but come on.
> 
> Okay, rant over! Just had to get that off my chest....phew!!!!!!
> 
> Glad that everyone is back on the wagon and moving forward with their goals!


  That sucks that you god the third degree treatment.  My MAC SAs are the opposite.  I'm usually the one who feels bad for returning something and they totally don't care.  They always say, "you can always return it if you don't like it" and never give me any trouble at all.  But then again, they know how much I spend there and they treat me like family.  

  Ran a few errands today, one of which was to check on the availability of a couple discontinued blushes for another Specktrette.  First stop was Walgreens where I saw the new WnW palettes.  I almost picked it up, but then started analyzing the shades and comparing them to what I already had in my stash.  Walked out of there only buying toilet paper and shower caps to replace the one I left at a B&B recently plus a few extra to keep in my travel staples.  

  Hit the FS MAC next and successfully found and purchased the aforementioned (pan) blushes, the last ones available and wasn't tempted to purchase anything else.  Crossed the street to the NARS boutique to check out the new Matte Multiples.  Pretty, but didn't really grab me, and walked out of there empty-handed.  

  Sephora was next to return the Becca highlighter.  Looked around for something to get in exchange and couldn't find anything I had to have right now, opting to wait for the next VIB sale so I could save a few dollars.  3 for 3 so far!  

  Final stop was the MAC Pro store where I tried out the new CC collection.  Didn't feel like it provided any better correction of my dark spots/circles than my Burnt Coral and Pure Orange correctors.  I swatched Lilly White and was going to get that, but they were sold out, but did give me a large sample from the tester.  The store was hit at 4:00 am this morning.  The thieves completely wiped out all of the eye shadows and who knows what else.  A couple of the SAs were busy doing inventory and replenishing the stolen items.  They have a guard stationed by the entrance and will likely have someone there all night - even though the point of entry (broken window) was boarded up, it still leaves the store vulnerable.  

  They told me the Sephora store I stopped at prior was hit, too.  Had they not said anything, I wouldn't have even known; they wouldn't have even known that, but the manage from Sephora came in to tell them.  It was business as usual at Sephora - I couldn't even tell when I walked in that there was a break-in of any kind.  Hopefully they'll catch the guys soon.  They were hit twice in one week not too long ago, too.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 22, 2014)

They broke into stores to steal MAKEUP? Wow. Maybe that's the only way to make money on eBay. Seems like an odd thing to steal, but what do I know?


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank u again [@]Yazmin[/@] and wow that's crazyyyyy!!! I guess not even the makeup stores are safe from hits like that !


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 22, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> They broke into stores to steal MAKEUP? Wow. Maybe that's the only way to make money on eBay. Seems like an odd thing to steal, but what do I know?
> 
> That's what I figure.  Black market or eBay.  I'm surprised they grabbed just the eyeshadows this time.  The Pro store has been hit before, during store hours - the thieves went straight for the foundations that time.
> 
> ...


  You're welcome!  It is crazy!  The FS MAC was hit sometime last fall.  Thieves went straight for the foundations.  I was told more than $400k worth of product was stolen from that store.  That's what prompted the Pro store to get a security guard initially  but then that stopped a few months back.  Not sure how they'll proceed going forward.  

  I wonder what measures they'll take when the first Flagship Pro store opens next week.  I imagine any thieves would have a field day with that and a Sephora store being just two doors down.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I can't help but be curious about the highlighter you bought! Can you send me the link where you bought it please? Thank you!!


  It's this one: 3 CONCEPT EYES HIGHLIGHTER PINK
  and I bought it on ebay


----------



## Kaori (Feb 23, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> That's what I figure.  Black market or eBay.  I'm surprised they grabbed just the eyeshadows this time.  The Pro store has been hit before, during store hours - the thieves went straight for the foundations that time.
> 
> 
> You're welcome!  It is crazy!  The FS MAC was hit sometime last fall.  Thieves went straight for the foundations.  I was told more than $400k worth of product was stolen from that store.  That's what prompted the Pro store to get a security guard initially  but then that stopped a few months back.  Not sure how they'll proceed going forward.
> ...


wow  mac and sephora should join forces and hire one security guard to keep an eye on both


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Actually 3 HG blushes -- which I needed sooooooo badly.. right.  Two Givenchy Le rouge ls, one Chanel ls.. and asstd bumble and bumble stuff for hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ahhh i love the formula of Le Rouge, I only have 3, but its safe to say i picked them up last year in colors i use often, i have them in pink, nude and coral.


  I did good today, I went to the base exchange store, i forgot my list that's what gets me in trouble and IDK why i do it but i purposely walk through skincare and makeup counters and I catch myself saying "oooh Janette, you re not suppose to be here" but its like I tell myself well lets check if there is something new. Anyways there wasn't at least nothing that I need at all i have everything. 

  I am trying hard to not switch my spending habits from makeup to skincare i think that be worse in that it goes bad faster. So I saw orgins and i recently purchased some items and they re working out for me well. It helps too because these are all marked down and tax free benefits of shopping on base. So i walked my lil but to orgins counter and grabbed the intensive drink up mask and the modern friction exfoliate i think and then walked away... but as i walked away i told myself... what are you using to exfoliate... "my philosophy micro delivery peel pads.... okay you don't need that (puts it back)... What are you using for hydration...are you kidding Janette its about to be summer and super 100% humidity you'll be a grease ball you're fine its no longer winter use your argon oil...I put the mask back. 

  I simply wouldn't have used them often so I'm so happy i left the store with just socks, a teal sports bra, and bubble mailers for swap/sales...


  Yay me! 
  hope you ladies have better luck its okay Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'll go check out your pics! Since organizing my stash, I'm excited to see other people's collections!
> 
> Keep it that way.... heehee
> 
> ...


  This I agree with, a few years ago I was feeling very down and depressed same as my roommate and wed catch ourselves crying for no reason it was so strange, it started scaring me when i was getting so upset i was have really dark thoughts that was what freaked me out. I ended up doing research and the birth control was what was causing it and it was just so crazy with mood swings and everything. Def check it out. I ended up switching mine but something like that could easily be the cause as well. hope you fell better Naynadine!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 23, 2014)

its sooooo pretty... i dont know that i have a highlighter like it, and I know a whole bunch of people visiting Korea soon dammit, idk if it would clash with my olive skintone tho, and it reminds me of pink opal pigment which i have... ***runs to try it on


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 23, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> its sooooo pretty... i dont know that i have a highlighter like it, and I know a whole bunch of people visiting Korea soon dammit, idk if it would clash with my olive skintone tho, and it reminds me of pink opal pigment which i have... ***runs to try it on


  Uh oh... they have a pink gold and a gold one as well... But trying the pigment as a highlighter is a good idea. I had a sample of Vanilla pigment which I think is gorgeous, I tried it on the cheeks too, but that didn't really work for me :/


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I didn't count gift cards or birthday $ as cheating! It's all up to YOU. Your low-buy, your rules. I consider it a win for you if you waited weeks to get something to make sure that you would actually use and love it. You're definitely exploring your buying habits which is really the point of all this! As for MAC, write down your thoughts on why you don't want to buy them (because you like Chanel, Dior better, MAC just sit there, you'd just be falling for LE hype etc.) and post it somewhere where you'll see it to remind yourself!


  Great idea! Thanks. I notice the guilt feeling after a Mac lipstick purchase but not for anything else. Maybe I deep down know I won't really use them. They are all beautiful I just don't reach for them as often as I would chanel or dior. I do however wear the lustres often so I'll stick with that formula. I had a ginormous bin of boxes in storage. Unsure why I kept them this long as it's literally 2 years worth that I just never got down to recycling. I went through my collection and put everything I had back in their original boxes. Now I'm going to see what I really use and narrow it down each month and get rid of stuff. I find it easier this way. If I use it more than twice I will remove from box and keep. If not I'll throw on swap/sell list. My collection looks insane with everything in boxes through. Took 2 hours with the help of my son and hubby. It's almost more fun! We shall see how it goes!


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Uh oh... they have a pink gold and a gold one as well... But trying the pigment as a highlighter is a good idea. I had a sample of Vanilla pigment which I think is gorgeous, I tried it on the cheeks too, but that didn't really work for me :/


  I just looked up the pink gold it looks exactly like the Elizabeth Arden Rose Illumination highlighter that i have, I like the pink one its so pretty, im not that in lust of it to hunt it down but it does glow beautifully!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been trying to apply a full face of makeup recently (as opposed to the natural look I usually sport) and it has helped me discover I like things I'd barely touched like Bobbi brown illuminating bronzer in Santa Barbara  I've got the feeling that some other things that I own aren't cutting the mustard so I sense another cull! I recently splurged on some kora organics products. The tinted day cream was way too dark but made my face feel AMAZING so I've gifted it to my mum, it is just too good to sell!


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 23, 2014)

I saw the Playland lipstick. I really want it.


----------



## User38 (Feb 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Uh oh... they have a pink gold and a gold one as well... But trying the pigment as a highlighter is a good idea. I had a sample of Vanilla pigment which I think is gorgeous, I tried it on the cheeks too, but that didn't really work for me :/


  If you use a TINY amount of vanilla and swirl it with your finish powder (I have a variety from LaMer, Guerlain, Chanel etc).. you will get a lovely glow on your face on application.  Try to use a blush brush so you have better control.


----------



## User38 (Feb 23, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> ahhh i love the formula of Le Rouge, I only have 3, but its safe to say i picked them up last year in colors i use often, i have them in pink, nude and coral.
> 
> 
> I did good today, I went to the base exchange store, i forgot my list that's what gets me in trouble and IDK why i do it but i purposely walk through skincare and makeup counters and I catch myself saying "oooh Janette, you re not suppose to be here" but its like I tell myself well lets check if there is something new. Anyways there wasn't at least nothing that I need at all i have everything.
> ...


  true true.. Rome was not built in a day!

  It will take a lot of falling down and getting up to curb our impulses.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> If you use a TINY amount of vanilla and swirl it with your finish powder (I have a variety from LaMer, Guerlain, Chanel etc).. you will get a lovely glow on your face on application.  Try to use a blush brush so you have better control.


  Thanks, great advice as always, I will try that


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I had a ginormous bin of boxes in storage. Unsure why I kept them this long as it's literally 2 years worth that I just never got down to recycling. I went through my collection and put everything I had back in their original boxes. Now I'm going to see what I really use and narrow it down each month and get rid of stuff. I find it easier this way. If I use it more than twice I will remove from box and keep. If not I'll throw on swap/sell list. My collection looks insane with everything in boxes through. Took 2 hours with the help of my son and hubby. It's almost more fun! We shall see how it goes!


  That sounds like a great plan, good luck!! I found it easier to get rid of a few items at a time as well.. somehow less painful that way. Keep us updated on your project!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay, I feel a need to see exactly what this entails. I'm not in a good point in life, I've been unwell & progressively getting worse. MU is the one thing that makes me feel better because it makes me look better. But honestly every time I back something up I think, am I ever going to go thru the first one I have? Additionally, every time I think that I am going to go on a no buy it seems I get more crazed.   I'm searching for Laura Mercier's Ritual Bronzer & MAC's Spotlit pressed pigment. If anyone is thinking of destashing & these are on their list, please contact me.   I'll be doing some major catching up on the low buy club when I'm feeling better.  Good luck to those who are doing this & sticking to it and the others who are trying.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ohh its so pretty!! I have nothing like it! Its very unique!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

Spanky said:


> Good luck to those who are doing this & sticking to it and the others who are trying.


  It can entail whatever you want it to! We're just here to support each other in whatever goals we all may have. Mainly it's about addressing the parts of our makeup lives that bother us and working towards changing them.. For example, some of us are working on decluttering our stashes by getting rid of backups, dupes and products we didn't like. Others are focusing on not bringing more in. Others are working on inventories or challenges to rotate products or use things up. Often these go hand in hand, but you can pick and choose the tips or goals that suit you. Most of us are doing a "low buy" rather than a "no buy" to make sure we don't get that crazed feeling you mentioned. It still allows some really special products in, but prevents the excess. Hope that helps!

  I'm sorry to hear that you've been unwell.. It can be tough to start a project when you don't feel your best but it can also be really rewarding to succeed at something during the low points in life.. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 23, 2014)

Spanky said:


> Good luck to those who are doing this & sticking to it and the others who are trying.


  I know what you're mean...I hope you'll feel better soon

To get to the rainbow, you have to get through the rain.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

There have been a ton of makeup declutter and project pan videos up on YouTube lately! I'm loving it, they're really helping me stay on track.

  One woman is project panning her Naked 1 palette! I have serious respect for that haha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Z-gSGSkHE


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> There have been a ton of makeup declutter and project pan videos up on YouTube lately! I'm loving it, they're really helping me stay on track.  One woman is project panning her Naked 1 palette! I have serious respect for that haha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Z-gSGSkHE


Who are some of your favorite YTers? I feel like most of the people I watch are just selling stuff at this point.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Who are some of your favorite YTers? I feel like most of the people I watch are just selling stuff at this point.


  There are veeery few of them that are mainly makeup, have technique, and also do honest reviews IMO. If anyone has some bluntly honest, talented people to follow.. let me know!!! Haha. Looking for someone down to earth and in your face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For example, Wayne Goss is the only one that immediately comes to mind for me. Check out this video, it's great and so true: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny8pASatNp8

  I also watch Pixiwoo and Lisa Eldridge for tutorials. And I like Temptalia's blog, although we're different skin tones so I have to take her reviews with a grain of salt. But she's not afraid to give bad reviews and that's refreshing.

  More people I like that don't necessarily have tutorials and things:
  http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/ (blog)
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvlb8TGhGJk (pinksofoxy YT) - her declutter series is the best.. she not only goes through things but talks about the reasons why she does it, she's very straightforward but she mostly does DIYs now 
  http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCek9Y_cUU5G0D1wAO6lsOxQ (Amber F YT) - this woman is dedicated to finishing products lol and love her "shop your stash" attitude to seasonal trends
  http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5vWLGFpBeZoxfzyFHrACvQ (Msgoddessintraining TY) - also great about finishing products and giving honest mini reviews

  I used to like some other natural beauty "gurus" but I noticed after a while they just started pushing the natural products lol.. or other things from Vitacost/iHerb.. *cough*MichaelTodd*cough*

  Honestly whenever I see a huge list of discount codes or affiliate links in the description bar I TUNE OUT.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone has an agenda, but even my patience has limits.

  I hope that helped even somewhat... Wish I could have given you a huge list of people. A lot of times I just search for project pan or makeup declutter videos posted within the last week and watch whatever ones come up. They're mostly done on webcams and low resolution though.. it's hard to find people with quality videos (content but also video resolution) that are also legit. Maybe eventually more MUAs without too many connections and people to offend will take over. I'm not in a position to speculate of course so I'll keep my thoughts to myself!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> There are veeery few of them that are mainly makeup, have technique, and also do honest reviews IMO. If anyone has some bluntly honest, talented people to follow.. let me know!!! Haha. Looking for someone down to earth and in your face!


  My main rec in that regard would be Dustin Hunter. Very honest, very funny, IMO. http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCanMFrLNvTSm9PqzbUVIGjQ  A couple of other favourites at the moment (other than the aforementioned Pixiwoo and Lisa Eldridge) are NikkieTutorials (YT + nikkietutorials.com; videos are mostly tutorials; blog has reviews) and sokolum79 (she doesn't really do reviews, but she does a lot of tutorials; you'll like her if you're into more amplified/extreme/creative looks or are sick of "wearable/everyday" tutorials).  In terms of blogs, I love Buy Now, Blog Later (buynowbloglater.com). It's more fashion/outfits of the day than makeup (though she does write about it), but I think Laura's fantastic. I also like Phyrra.net (she also has a Youtube channel but I mainly just read her blog; good if you're looking to learn about cruelty-free brands, and she does picture tutorials every so often), Musings of a Muse, and I miss the crap out of karlasugar.net.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> There have been a ton of makeup declutter and project pan videos up on YouTube lately! I'm loving it, they're really helping me stay on track.
> 
> One woman is project panning her Naked 1 palette! I have serious respect for that haha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Z-gSGSkHE


  That is such a good idea to stick to a pallete and use it up! If only i could I actually wear it everyday, i  have been able to destash 3 palettes they just havent sold or swapped yet but im happy! My neutrals get the most love tho. At the moment i have 4 mac palettes, i mufe 6 pan, 2 lm artist palettes, 1 mj the scarlet, 1 KVD ladybird and 2 mac temp rising quads, thats a lot! but hopefully i can decide to slim down more.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 23, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Who are some of your favorite YTers? I feel like most of the people I watch are just selling stuff at this point.


 Jaclyn Hill and MakeupByTiffanyD I like to watch for their tutorials if you can get past the throwing Sigma brushes part in your face. I do love their techniques and MakeupByTiffanyD at times does have good reviews, she gets MAC collections sent for free to review but rarely post reviews on them unless shes really likes them but even her shes late at reviewing them. She will post them on her blog tho.

  I love watching NikkiRothBeauty for reviews and empties videos, she works at Sephora so she has a lot of access to makeup brands and skincare stuff so she has a big range of tutorials, hauls and reviews of empties.


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *janette9687* 



 
That is such a good idea to stick to a pallete and use it up! If only i could I actually wear it everyday, i  have been able to destash 3 palettes they just havent sold or swapped yet but im happy! My neutrals get the most love tho. At the moment i have 4 mac palettes, i mufe 6 pan, 2 lm artist palettes, 1 mj the scarlet, 1 KVD ladybird and 2 mac temp rising quads, thats a lot! but hopefully i can decide to slim down more.



  i'm using my naked 3 palette every day. i have two mac quads and two mac old school palettes. i'm trying to used up my naked 3


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 24, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCanMFrLNvTSm9PqzbUVIGjQ


  I second that. Dustin is the only Youtuber I watch regularly. Love his videos and especially his voice!

  I'm not really interested in tutorials, but I just recently came across an older Lisa Eldridge video, a no makeup look for very fair skin - OMG that was amazing!! LOVED it. I forgot the name of the MUA that did the look. I need to watch her more often.
  I never really got why everyone likes Goss. I remember I unsubbed early, because I felt he was just saying whatever would get him views. I think he had the names of famous Youtubers and celebs, rappers etc as tags under his vids that had nothing to do with them, if I remember correctly.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
I second that. Dustin is the only Youtuber I watch regularly. Love his videos and especially his voice!
 
I'm not really interested in tutorials, but I just recently came across an older Lisa Eldridge video, a no makeup look for very fair skin - OMG that was amazing!! LOVED it. I forgot the name of the MUA that did the look. I need to watch her more often.
I never really got why everyone likes Goss. I remember I unsubbed early, because I felt he was just saying whatever would get him views. I think he had the names of famous Youtubers and celebs, rappers etc as tags under his vids that had nothing to do with them, if I remember correctly.



  Kind of agree on the Goss front, I am subbed but I rarely actually watch any of his videos, I do like a couple of his eye blending brushes etc from his brush range though.  I miss Laura's youtube videos, but she seems to be having a slight make up revival on the buynowbloglater blog. I love her writing style.  My other favorite blog is drival about frivol, her skin type is so similar to mine and I love the way she explores product placement and formulas. She obviously blogs for the love of it, not because she is in the pockets of the PR's!  I must admit I am increasingly getting turned off the major commercial bloggers who never say a bad word about anything, some of the matching blogs never actually say anything or include swatches so I have increasingly stopped reading them.  I think I might need to add things to the swap thread now, I purged again this weekend, but I can't really sell lightly used on ebay so I think I will be trying to swap it or sell on here.  I am slowly using some stuff up, off to post about that in the use it up thread!


----------



## kanne (Feb 24, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Who are some of your favorite YTers? I feel like most of the people I watch are just selling stuff at this point.


  I really love ViviannaDoesMakeup and the other British beauty bloggers - Lily Pebbles, etc. I don't know if this is really helpful for a low-buy though because those girls just about had me buying a $60 bottle of hairspray until I realised (luckily) that I wont be able to ship a pressurised can to Australia! Phew. I'm sure they get PR samples and affiliate links etc, but they seem so honest that I can't help but think they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was just looking at my pay sheet and realised how much $$ I have earned this financial year compared to how much I have to show for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know where it has all gone! I'm have to start putting all of my extra money from each pay into my credit card (almost at a zero balance) and my savings account (I put a portion away each week regardless), rather than treating that extra money as disposable! I earn penalty rates because I do shift work and often fall into the trap of telling myself I can buy something because I just finished night shift rather than telling myself I can put that money towards going overseas because I do night shift.


----------



## IHughes (Feb 24, 2014)

kanne said:


> I really love ViviannaDoesMakeup and the other British beauty bloggers - Lily Pebbles, etc. I don't know if this is really helpful for a low-buy though because those girls just about had me buying a $60 bottle of hairspray until I realised (luckily) that I wont be able to ship a pressurised can to Australia! Phew. I'm sure they get PR samples and affiliate links etc, but they seem so honest that I can't help but think they are :haha:   I was just looking at my pay sheet and realised how much $$ I have earned this financial year compared to how much I have to show for it   I don't know where it has all gone! I'm have to start putting all of my extra money from each pay into my credit card (almost at a zero balance) and my savings account (I put a portion away each week regardless), rather than treating that extra money as disposable! I earn penalty rates because I do shift work and often fall into the trap of telling myself I can buy something because I just finished night shift rather than telling myself I can put that money towards going overseas because I do night shift.


  I really like Viviannadoesmakeup and Lily Pebbles, I try to be inspired by them for my youtube channel, lol. They DO make me want everything as you say! Hahaha, not good for low buy!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> That is such a good idea to stick to a pallete and use it up! If only i could I actually wear it everyday, i  have been able to destash 3 palettes they just havent sold or swapped yet but im happy! My neutrals get the most love tho. At the moment i have 4 mac palettes, i mufe 6 pan, 2 lm artist palettes, 1 mj the scarlet, 1 KVD ladybird and 2 mac temp rising quads, thats a lot! but hopefully i can decide to slim down more.


  I've gotten rid of about 5 palettes in the past year or so.. and I've tossed 7 singles since January. I'm down to about 25 pans and 2 pigments.. I might buy duos if I like both colors but I don't want to buy a palette again for a long time. The quality just wasn't as good as my MAC singles and I didn't like all of the colors. I want every single item I have to be something that will get used. It does get easier as you go!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> They broke into stores to steal MAKEUP? Wow. Maybe that's the only way to make money on eBay. Seems like an odd thing to steal, but what do I know?


  when i lived in glasgow, a luxury goods store called cruise (something like holt renfrew) was ram-raided, and the thieves basically stole a bunch of right-hand single shoes... never thought there would be a market for that either....


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

I finally used ALL of the products in my stash at least once and have completed my February challenge!! WOOOO!





  I may jump for joy around my apartment later, we'll see!

  I actually think this might be my favorite look of the month too! Here are the products I used:

  eyes: MAC Samoa Silk on the lid and in the crease, MAC Coppering and Benefit Rich Beach in the outer corner, Melon pigment in the center, MUFE 19L liner
  face: Nars Sheer Matte in Siberia, Chantilly concealer, MAC Radiant Rose, Laura Mercier secret brightening powder, NARS loose translucent setting powder, UD Chill setting spray
  cheeks: Hourglass Luminous Light as blush/highlight
  lips: MAC p+p, Patisserie

  Anyone have any good ideas for a March low buy challenge?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I finally used ALL of the products in my stash at least once and have completed my February challenge!! WOOOO! :stars:   I may jump for joy around my apartment later, we'll see!  I actually think this might be my favorite look of the month too! Here are the products I used:  eyes: MAC Samoa Silk on the lid and in the crease, MAC Coppering and Benefit Rich Beach in the outer corner, Melon pigment in the center, MUFE 19L liner face: Nars Sheer Matte in Siberia, Chantilly concealer, MAC Radiant Rose, Laura Mercier secret brightening powder, NARS loose translucent setting powder, UD Chill setting spray cheeks: Hourglass Luminous Light as blush/highlight lips: MAC p+p, Patisserie  Anyone have any good ideas for a March low buy challenge?


  Woohoo!! So happy you finished the challenge!! I am nowhere finished so my challenge will continue in March    We need to think of a new challenge though because this one was so much fun!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> We need to think of a new challenge though because this one was so much fun!!


  Yay! I already did a LOT of culling in the past year and had a smaller amount to work with which helped so much.. I'm getting to know my stash inside and out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you're sticking with the challenge! How are you finding it so far?

  I'm really working on using up my 5 oldest lippies right now, maybe I'll make my challenge to use just those 5 for the whole month! I also have a couple more products on the chopping block.. I think I'm going to use them for the summer and then B2M what's left.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kanne* 



I really love ViviannaDoesMakeup and the other British beauty bloggers - Lily Pebbles, etc. I don't know if this is really helpful for a low-buy though because those girls just about had me buying a $60 bottle of hairspray until I realised (luckily) that I wont be able to ship a pressurised can to Australia! Phew. I'm sure they get PR samples and affiliate links etc, but they seem so honest that I can't help but think they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I was just looking at my pay sheet and realised how much $$ I have earned this financial year compared to how much I have to show for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know where it has all gone! I'm have to start putting all of my extra money from each pay into my credit card (almost at a zero balance) and my savings account (I put a portion away each week regardless), rather than treating that extra money as disposable! I earn penalty rates because I do shift work and often fall into the trap of telling myself I can buy something because I just finished night shift rather than telling myself I can put that money towards going overseas because I do night shift. 



  I like Anna and Lily too, but I am no longer convinced that they are entirely honest I am afraid.  So often these days the posts are the same as othe bloggers and I don't think that they are always disclosing when its a PR sample or sponsored post. A lot of people are calling them out on it recently on instragram etc.  It is often easy to spot as everyone does the same products at the same time etc, like all the bloggers got 2 hourglass blushes in the UK and they were all doing reviews on just 2 blushes....co-incidence that they all purchased 2 before they were available... no that would be a PR sample.  I do however love the style of their videos and editing etc and make up taste, its similar to mine, I still watch their videos and read their blogs, I just can't help feeling i would respect them more if they were more open about bad stuff or PR stuff. The only sponsored post I have obviously seen marked as such is the Bare Escentuals one that went round recently. It just makes me think twice now before I buy, their opinion no longer carries such a weight in my mind.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I do however love the style of their videos and editing etc and make up taste, its similar to mine, I still watch their videos and read their blogs, I just can't help feeling i would respect them more if they were more open about bad stuff or PR stuff. The only sponsored post I have obviously seen marked as such is the Bare Escentuals one that went round recently. It just makes me think twice now before I buy, their opinion no longer carries such a weight in my mind.


  I hardly ever give weight to blogger opinions anymore.. usually only when it's a new product that I know I want but I'm just trying to figure out what shade to get or something and they give recommendations for fair skin or undertones.
  I come on Specktra instead and ask for suggestions and favorite products lol. WAY more efficient and better results.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

My cheek products. Laied out unboxed and colour grouped. Going through them again!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Going through them again!


  Love it!! Let us know the results! I love going through things and clearing out the excess and unused.. so refreshing.

  In other news, I thought I'd disclose that I met another one of my #lowbuy goals: losing my first 5 pounds! So if anyone sees my post in another thread about buying one of the Chanel cream blushes (#64) today, that's why!
  Don't worry, I haven't fallen off the wagon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yes, I'm still following my #lowbuy rules.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Love it!! Let us know the results! I love going through things and clearing out the excess and unused.. so refreshing.  In other news, I thought I'd disclose that I met another one of my #lowbuy goals: losing my first 5 pounds! So if anyone sees my post in another thread about buying one of the Chanel cream blushes (#64) today, that's why! Don't worry, I haven't fallen off the wagon. :train: And yes, I'm still following my #lowbuy rules.


  One thing out, adored msf I've never used. Leaving it now coz I can't put them back in thebox how I want, but going to try leaving them unboxed so hopefully I reach for them more. Congrats on the weight loss


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

All this sortings got me in a thoughtful mood!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

Until next time, blush box! Slowly but surely I'llget there.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:


kerry-jane88 said:


> Until next time, blush box! Slowly but surely I'llget there.


  I just wanna jump in there and brush my way out..


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Quote:  I just wanna jump in there and brush my way out..


  I wistfully remember the days when all the makeup I owned would have fit in that box with room to spare! So my drugstore stuff was joined by Bobbi brown stuff my mum got off qvc for xmas when I was 19, then I got a job in the big city lol and found mac, I've gone mid range to high end. AAnd now I have a box dedicated to cheek products! It creeps up on you! 26 this year, time is strange.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It creeps up on you! 26 this year, time is strange.


  Same! I never even wore makeup in high school and in the first few years of university mine easily fit in a pencil case sized makeup bag lol.. I'm 26 this year too! Funny how much things change in such a short amount of time.. I don't smoke, drink (very much) or do drugs and I only have a handful of things like shoes, handbags, fragrances etc. so I feel like makeup is my one vice. Not an excuse to go crazy though.. gotta keep myself in check.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Same! I never even wore makeup in high school and in the first few years of university mine easily fit in a pencil case sized makeup bag lol.. I'm 26 this year too! Funny how much things change in such a short amount of time.. I don't smoke, drink (very much) or do drugs and I only have a handful of things like shoes, handbags, fragrances etc. so I feel like makeup is my one vice. Not an excuse to go crazy though.. gotta keep myself in check.


  We sound so similar! And yeah im not making excuses for myself anymore, 2014 let's change our lives Woo!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> We sound so similar! And yeah im not making excuses for myself anymore, 2014 let's change our lives Woo!


----------



## User38 (Feb 24, 2014)

(I think today is another fall off the wagon day)

  fyci -- for your collective info, I have not bought anything nor have I had any wine


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> (I think today is another fall off the wagon day)
> fyci -- for your collective info, I have not bought anything nor have I had any wine


  It has been pretty quiet today! What's everyone up to out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats on not buying anything! My condolences on the lack of wine..


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It has been pretty quiet today! What's everyone up to out there?    Congrats on not buying anything! My condolences on the lack of wine.. :meh:


  Oh you no...enjoying a nice cold apricot beer and online shopping HA  my low buy is going pretty good considering there hasn't been to many collections lately


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> my low buy is going pretty good considering there hasn't been to many collections lately


Lol! Love apricot beer! Online shopping.. now that's dangerous haha. I got an email from Sephora about deluxe samples including the HG primer that I wanted.. had to shut my eyes and walk away. I did get my Chanel blush but it was within my rules so I'm okay.

  Glad to hear your #lowbuy is going well!


----------



## User38 (Feb 24, 2014)

did someone mention beer?


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Lol! Love apricot beer! Online shopping.. now that's dangerous haha. I got an email from Sephora about deluxe samples including the HG primer that I wanted.. had to shut my eyes and walk away. I did get my Chanel blush but it was within my rules so I'm okay.  Glad to hear your #lowbuy is going well!


  Me too! No stores sell it around me a and yesterday I took a trip to visit relatives..so I looked like an alcoholic loading up on it HAHA   That always happens to me! I get ALL the emails and I always go check stuff out lol  Yay for Chanel! I seriously need to go check their stand out. I haven't bought Chanel in like 6 years.  I need to put target on a low but LOL I swear that store is evil I go for a couple things and can't ever come out under $100 it's so bad


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I need to put target on a low but LOL I swear that store is evil I go for a couple things and can't ever come out under $100 it's so bad


  I've been getting better.. I looked at a bunch of stuff but then only bought the 1 item I went for. Chalking it up to progress.

  There's this one beer I love called Melon Head.. They make it in Fredericton, NB up here in Canada and it's my favorite: http://www.picaroons.ca/products/melon-head/ Hard to get where I am but when I can I stock up too!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been getting better.. I looked at a bunch of stuff but then only bought the 1 item I went for. Chalking it up to progress.  There's this one beer I love called Melon Head.. They make it in Fredericton, NB up here in Canada and it's my favorite: http://www.picaroons.ca/products/melon-head/ Hard to get where I am but when I can I stock up too!


  Good job!! It's so hard to just get 1 thing! I'm usually like oh well while I'm at it let me get this this and that. Lol I'm bad  That sounds delicious!! I've never heard of it! I'll have to look into it and see if anywhere here has it or any specialty beer places! I've never really seen or at least noticed Canadian beers before so I wonder where I would find it


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> (I think today is another fall off the wagon day)
> 
> fyci -- for your collective info, I have not bought anything nor have I had any wine


Okay, I confess. I fell off the wagon. It kind of felt good.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> What'd you get?
> 
> @HerGreyness, you were right!
> 
> ...


  I know what you mean.. It takes a lot of time to go to the mall so when I do I like to stock up. But now I just don't go to the mall and it's a bit easier.. haha. When you do only get 1 thing you can give your full attention to it though!

  It's amazing.. they're a smaller brewery so I don't know if they even actually sell it in the US. It's hard to find it in other Canadian cities even.. but if you ever do see it, snatch it up!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> That sounds delicious!! I've never heard of it! I'll have to look into it and see if anywhere here has it or any specialty beer places! I've never really seen or at least noticed Canadian beers before so I wonder where I would find it


They usually have a good selection of specialty beers at private liquor stores here in Canada. The apricot is stellar, as is the strawberry fizz! And in the summer, they have a gorgeous pink grapefruit Hefeweizen!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been getting better.. I looked at a bunch of stuff but then only bought the 1 item I went for. Chalking it up to progress.
> 
> There's this one beer I love called Melon Head.. They make it in Fredericton, NB up here in Canada and it's my favorite: http://www.picaroons.ca/products/melon-head/ Hard to get where I am but when I can I stock up too!


  Where are you at in Canada? I'm near Vancouver   Everyone was so hopped up on the game yesterday, eh?  uhhh Canadian-isms. 

  In other news, I've used my HG Blush once and I didn't like it. Going to try one more time and if I still don't like it, it's going back!

  Fell off the friend-wagon completely with my BFF, so that's a disaster.  Also found out today that my kitty has kidney failure/disease at a late stage, so for most of the day I've been crying and feeling really down.  

  Yesterday was my 30th birthday, so I was convinced things would get better - and then I got that call today, and I'm pretty distraught. Trying to keep my head up and stay positive, as she's not in any visible pain and seems in good spirits. Going to the vet again on Saturday to discuss everything more in depth and to make sure we are doing right by our sweetie.  We adopted a senior cat, so I knew the risks involved in loving an 'old lady' cat, but it can't be helped - we just love her so much!  

  I love reading everyone's upbeat posts - it makes me feel good! Thanks ladies and keep moving forward!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 24, 2014)

I think I take a different approach to my challenges when I do them. I love having variety in my stash so I can't imagine using the same few items over and over, or trying to finish a Naked palette. When I want to do something different, I'll set myself a challenge of using more of my stuff. 

  For instance, I have 20 new Inglot shades and I've only worn perhaps 7-8 of them. So I'll challenge myself to create at least three eye looks a week only using those palettes and use each individual shade at least once in March.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It's amazing.. they're a smaller brewery so I don't know if they even actually sell it in the US. It's hard to find it in other Canadian cities even.. but if you ever do see it, snatch it up!


I did some online shopping ---bought 2 lipsticks and a nail polish. We were hit by a snowstorm here on the West Coast, and other than taking my puppies out and braving the snow for a family dinner, I have been housebound and browsing the net out of sheer boredom LOL. I was hoping to go until April without ANY makeup purchases, but I guess I set the bar too high---haha! The funny thing is that I had gone weeks without buying anything at all and feeling totally fine. Once you make one purchase though, it's a slippery slope...haha. No, but seriously, I'm fine with it.

  I will definitely be keeping my eyes out for that beer you were talking about---next to red wine, I really love my beer!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Where are you at in Canada? I'm near Vancouver   Everyone was so hopped up on the game yesterday, eh?  uhhh Canadian-isms.
> 
> In other news, I've used my HG Blush once and I didn't like it. Going to try one more time and if I still don't like it, it's going back!
> 
> ...


  I'm on the east coast right now but I'd like to move back to BC in the next couple of years. And yes, #wearewinter was in full force yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What didn't you like about your HG blush? Which one did you get?

  So sorry to hear about your kitty and BFF situations.. It's hard when multiple things hit you at once.. and around your birthday no less! I really hope things pick up for you and that your kitty feels better.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Where are you at in Canada? I'm near Vancouver   Everyone was so hopped up on the game yesterday, eh?  uhhh Canadian-isms.   In other news, I've used my HG Blush once and I didn't like it. Going to try one more time and if I still don't like it, it's going back!  Fell off the friend-wagon completely with my BFF, so that's a disaster.  Also found out today that my kitty has kidney failure/disease at a late stage, so for most of the day I've been crying and feeling really down.    Yesterday was my 30th birthday, so I was convinced things would get better - and then I got that call today, and I'm pretty distraught. Trying to keep my head up and stay positive, as she's not in any visible pain and seems in good spirits. Going to the vet again on Saturday to discuss everything more in depth and to make sure we are doing right by our sweetie.  We adopted a senior cat, so I knew the risks involved in loving an 'old lady' cat, but it can't be helped - we just love her so much!    I love reading everyone's upbeat posts - it makes me feel good! Thanks ladies and keep moving forward!


  Im such a cat lady, so I know how you feel. Sounds like the meeting with the vet will be good, at least if you're informed and know what's going on then that's best for you and kitty. Hugs for you and kitty!


----------



## lyseD (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been getting better.. I looked at a bunch of stuff but then only bought the 1 item I went for. Chalking it up to progress.
> 
> There's this one beer I love called Melon Head.. They make it in Fredericton, NB up here in Canada and it's my favorite: http://www.picaroons.ca/products/melon-head/ Hard to get where I am but when I can I stock up too!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your cat. Hopefully your meeting with the vet will help.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I know what you mean.. It takes a lot of time to go to the mall so when I do I like to stock up. But now I just don't go to the mall and it's a bit easier.. haha. When you do only get 1 thing you can give your full attention to it though!  It's amazing.. they're a smaller brewery so I don't know if they even actually sell it in the US. It's hard to find it in other Canadian cities even.. but if you ever do see it, snatch it up!





lipstickaddict said:


> They usually have a good selection of specialty beers at private liquor stores here in Canada. The apricot is stellar, as is the strawberry fizz! And in the summer, they have a gorgeous pink grapefruit Hefeweizen!


  Hmm sometimes I get lucky and find interesting imported beers at specialty stores. I'll really have to look!  I want to visit Canada, so all the more reason to go! I'll try out the specialty beers stores.   I'm drinking a brand called pyramid apricot ale. It's based of Seattle, WA I think. I'm glad there is some beer ladies on here! I like champagne and wine too but nothing like a nice cold refreshing beer!   So until April my low buy exceptions are collector items, my everyday stuff, and things being discontinued. Mac has been discontinuing a lot of stuff!!! I'm so mad. Like last year kid was on the LE list then back perm and then they for rid of it?! Ugh    [@]Audrey C[/@] I like your shadow challenge!! I'm not that out there with shadows. I've always stayed with neutrals, browns, golds, browns. I recently did moons reflection on my lid. I was proud of myself for going outside of my comfort zone. I got a lot of compliments. I liked it a lot! I bought cobalt since I liked the blueish look so much and it's being discontinued   [@]Glitteryvegas[/@] sorry about your friend! Hopefully you guys work it out   And I'm so sorry about your kitty. Thank goodness she doesn't seem to be in pain. Hopefully you and the vet come up with a good game plan for her.


----------



## Rainbunny (Feb 24, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Where are you at in Canada? I'm near Vancouver   Everyone was so hopped up on the game yesterday, eh?  uhhh Canadian-isms.   In other news, I've used my HG Blush once and I didn't like it. Going to try one more time and if I still don't like it, it's going back!  Fell off the friend-wagon completely with my BFF, so that's a disaster.  Also found out today that my kitty has kidney failure/disease at a late stage, so for most of the day I've been crying and feeling really down.    Yesterday was my 30th birthday, so I was convinced things would get better - and then I got that call today, and I'm pretty distraught. Trying to keep my head up and stay positive, as she's not in any visible pain and seems in good spirits. Going to the vet again on Saturday to discuss everything more in depth and to make sure we are doing right by our sweetie.  We adopted a senior cat, so I knew the risks involved in loving an 'old lady' cat, but it can't be helped - we just love her so much!    I love reading everyone's upbeat posts - it makes me feel good! Thanks ladies and keep moving forward!


  That's very good of you to adopt a senior cat and make her feel so loved. We have a bonded pair of bunnies that would go nuts if we brought in another rabbit, but i always feel so sad for the older and injured bunnies at the shelter that aren't likely to get adopted. So that is great that you have given her such a wonderful home.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy dirty thirty!!!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> And I'm so sorry about your kitty. Thank goodness she doesn't seem to be in pain. Hopefully you and the vet come up with a good game plan for her.


This one's a good one too: http://rogue.com/beers/dead-guy-ale.php from Oregon.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! You're thirty flirty and thriving!! Lol  (13 going on 30)


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 24, 2014)

ill catch up on this page later... glad there are ways everyone is coming up ways to use their stash, since i started the new year i have been wearing makeup everyday which is new...

  havent bought makeup since Jan 2nd! yeeees! that doesnt include swaps but havent swaped for much just 2 quads and a lippie and gloss

  i need to find a way that works out for me to use my stash, since I cant wear much makeup in cammies. So most of my makeup i use in the weekend and i have been doing a full face then. I need a makeup challenge to go through my things more. 

  Im happy tat i checked the April Color stories and  proud that im not digging them, playland maybe a lippie or 2 but its sounding boring after all the brights 2013 brought us, and the Proenza im likeing th tan ombre but not loving it... im up to my nose in blushes and im still feeling overwhelmed with them... debating getting rid of NARS torrid and taj majal since i havent touched those in the past 4 years i bought them (2010) May keep torrid because I love corals but i alredy have stereo rose, ripe love, and other peachy colors...

  other then that im reporting good on my low buy... lets stay strong ladies! 

  @veronikawithak i know what you mean im getting to that point that their personalities are getting too much to me its almost annoying to watch but I do love the techinque of their  looks even if they end to look the same


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 24, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Where are you at in Canada? I'm near Vancouver   Everyone was so hopped up on the game yesterday, eh?  uhhh Canadian-isms.   In other news, I've used my HG Blush once and I didn't like it. Going to try one more time and if I still don't like it, it's going back!  Fell off the friend-wagon completely with my BFF, so that's a disaster.  Also found out today that my kitty has kidney failure/disease at a late stage, so for most of the day I've been crying and feeling really down.    Yesterday was my 30th birthday, so I was convinced things would get better - and then I got that call today, and I'm pretty distraught. Trying to keep my head up and stay positive, as she's not in any visible pain and seems in good spirits. Going to the vet again on Saturday to discuss everything more in depth and to make sure we are doing right by our sweetie.  We adopted a senior cat, so I knew the risks involved in loving an 'old lady' cat, but it can't be helped - we just love her so much!    I love reading everyone's upbeat posts - it makes me feel good! Thanks ladies and keep moving forward!


  Happy belated, my dear. So sorry about your cat.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 24, 2014)

lyseD said:


> So sorry to hear about your cat. Hopefully your meeting with the vet will help.
> 
> Thank you - I hope it will too!  I'm sure I can make the best of this situation!
> 
> ...


   Hehehe I love that movie!  Watched it the other week and thought that myself - I'm certainly 30 now, flirty usually and hopefully thriving soon!!! Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 24, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Happy belated, my dear. So sorry about your cat.


  Thank you darling!  We are determined to make the best of a difficult situation - she seems happy enough, so we will see how it goes!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That sounds like a great plan, good luck!! I found it easier to get rid of a few items at a time as well.. somehow less painful that way. Keep us updated on your project!


  Yes it's working well as I had to inbox all my favorites ASAP because getting ready was annoying lol my goal is to just get rid of things I don't use. When I started getting into makeup collecting I bought everything pretty.. Now I know which brands, formulas and colors I like, don't like etc so once I'm cleared of all I don't use I will start purchasing again. Still on a low buy of course as it's so easy for me to loose control. Hence my 37 palettes. Ughhhh   





veronikawithak said:


> Anyone have any good ideas for a March low buy challenge?


  I saw on another thread, which I scanned briefly once, they were picking a specific color or a product for the month to use. I can't find it but I thought that would be so fun to do. Pick a color or product and use for whole month and see what everyone else does with it.. Anyone know this thread because I'd like to credit that person it's not my idea but I'm gonna totally try it.  Update: The thread and idea are by [@]Medgal07[/@] and it's called "Theme makeup with a purpose" it's in the 'beauty of color' section which is probably why I couldn't find it as I'm NC15


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 24, 2014)

aradhana said:


> when i lived in glasgow, a luxury goods store called cruise (something like holt renfrew) was ram-raided, and the thieves basically stole a bunch of right-hand single shoes... never thought there would be a market for that either....:haha:


 That's so weird yet funny at the same time. Crazy people out there LOL


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 24, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I wistfully remember the days when all the makeup I owned would have fit in that box with room to spare! So my drugstore stuff was joined by Bobbi brown stuff my mum got off qvc for xmas when I was 19, then I got a job in the big city lol and found mac, I've gone mid range to high end. AAnd now I have a box dedicated to cheek products! It creeps up on you! 26 this year, time is strange.


  I had 1 makeup bag full. That was about 2 years ago. Than I watched YouTube and read blogs and within 1.5 years later my buying was out if control. I sometimes miss the days of getting ready fast as there was only one option haha   





Glitteryvegas said:


> Fell off the friend-wagon completely with my BFF, so that's a disaster.  Also found out today that my kitty has kidney failure/disease at a late stage, so for most of the day I've been crying and feeling really down.


  Well to start, happy birthday!!! Hopefully things will get better soon. It's rough when everything gets thrown at you at once. How is your kitty doing now? Is there something they can do to comfort it? It's rough when a pet gets sick. It's like a child, you feel helpless.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *I finally used ALL of the products in my stash at least once and have completed my February challenge!! WOOOO!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Woohooo, that is great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Somehow I missed this challenge, lol.
  Congrats on the weight loss as well!

  @Glitteryvegas Happy belated Birthday!! And I'm sorry about your kitty. Hugs!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
I started a ''Byebye Box'', I'm putting everything in there that I'm selling, swapping or haven't worn in a lonnnnggg time. This way it's a lot more organized, to see everything I want to get rid off in one place. Well, I already took one blush out, I'm liking it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 
Woohooo, that is great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Somehow I missed this challenge, lol.
Congrats on the weight loss as well!
 
@Glitteryvegas Happy belated Birthday!! And I'm sorry about your kitty. Hugs!



  I think I bye bye box is an excellent step in the low buy journey. You have a chance to miss the item and keep it before you swap it away. Those you don't think about after a couple of weeks can go to a new home.  This is how I sorted my stash. I had overspill draws and anything I thought I didn't want anymore or wasn't using went in there, then I would list BNIB stuff on ebay from there and its quite rare now that anything makes it back out into my main stash now.  Trying to use up a foundation, its too heavy for my tastes really and quite matte, I have been mixing it half and half with a light pink luminsing lotion but I still feel quite flat in the face today, it is odd how our tastes change as I know I wore this is about 18 months ago for about 4 months straight with no luminiser mixed in!  Going to to try strobe cream mixed in tomorrow and if it still looks like this then I might bin it, there is only about 25% left but I will struggle to use it up fully if I hate the finish.  I also have to say I love my huggable! I have worn it every day so far, its is being left at home and after it has worn off I have been applying the Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance which is nearly finished. they are similar colours, I prefer the huggable texture and it will be an amazing replacement for the Chanel lippie when I finally finish it.  I also opened my MAC palette today! Yay!! I wore a wash of patina with a little sable in the crease.   I am going to reduce my selection down to the 15 pan palette and put the 30 pan palette in my overspill, if I don't miss it then it will be going up for Swap.  I am thinking of making March my "MAC" month as a challenge, so only wearing MAC blush, eyeshadow, eyeliners and lipsticks ? My MAC has increasingly become unloved and I need to work out what I should keep and I wonder if this might help me decide!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 25, 2014)

Charlotte, do you have a beauty blender or a dupe? Because that's how I use my heavy foundations nowadays. The finish is more dewy that way.  I always marvel at how my personal taste can change too - for me it's frost lippies in a certain copper shade that I wore continouosly and then stopped - can't stand either colour nor finish nowadays!


----------



## singer82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Took the words right out of my mouth. I'm going through the same thing. I tell myself every year that I'm going to make changes in my life. But Its really hard to stay positive. The older I get the more I freak out. I feel I wasted my whole 20s because I still dont have it together at 31. So shopping is an outlet. Unfortunately money is a big part of the problem. I need to start saving for other things. That's why I need to do this low buy. But its hard. And I totally feel ya on the friend thing. The older you get the harder it is to make/keep friends. It can get incredibly lonely. Thats why im so glad I have you all!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



Charlotte, do you have a beauty blender or a dupe? Because that's how I use my heavy foundations nowadays. The finish is more dewy that way.
I always marvel at how my personal taste can change too - for me it's frost lippies in a certain copper shade that I wore continouosly and then stopped - can't stand either colour nor finish nowadays!


  I do have one and couple of dupes, I might try that tomorrow dampened with a little fix + as I am trying to finish that up too. Its a really good idea, i hadn't thought of it! Thank you!  I found my buffing brush too heavy and I have used fingers for the last 2 days mixed with the clarins rose light touch liquid. I think I may have over powdered a touch today too which doesn't help. It doesn't help that the formula is thick, I think that prevents the buffing brush working as it gets clogged up. I think thinner formulas work better with the buffing brushes.  Luckily the shade match is good for me but I have worked on the condition and tone of my skin since last year and its looking better so I like it to show through a little now, before I used to like a mask to hide my ezcema, now I don't apply that level of coverage unless I absolutely have too!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I started a ''Byebye Box'', I'm putting everything in there that I'm selling, swapping or haven't worn in a lonnnnggg time. This way it's a lot more organized, to see everything I want to get rid off in one place. Well, I already took one blush out, I'm liking it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the "bye bye box"! And the name for it.. haha.

  I started to get a little stressed about using things up again this morning. I put on a little more powder than usual to finish the last little bit and move on to my backup. My paint pot is still going strong even though there's a big hole in the bottom that you can see through. That will probably take me another month or two at least.. Same thing with a couple of lipsticks I have. It shouldn't be making me so anxious but it is.. I just really want to get good use out of my products before I buy new things. I feel like I'm on a hamster wheel sometimes with all these things! Lol. Stemming the incoming flow has helped a lot and everything I have left I do enjoy using.. but it's still overwhelming. Trying to be patient and trust the process.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, Glitteryvegas! I hope it will work out for your kitty! Keeping my fingers crossed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I've been in a similar situation for the past two days which were basically the worst two days of my life. Yesterday morning my dog was diagnosed with a tumor in his spleen (?) and he was supposed to be operated this week - but luckily my mum had an appointment for today morning for preparations for this surgery because otherwise we wouldn't have found out that the tumor had burst overnight, so he was rushed into the ER for an emergency surgery. As you can probably imagine I've done nothing but crying since Monday morning. Thank God my beloved dog is back at home but now we have to wait for the results whether the tumor was benign or malignant (I don't know if these are the right expressions - I looked them up because I didn't want to write good and bad). If it was benign, his chances of a total recovery are very good and he will have a few more years to live (he's almost 12 now but otherwise a very healthy dog) but if it was malignant, chances are that it has already spread which will (only) give us a few more months with him. I'm a pessimist by nature, so I always assume the worst but even if the tumor has spread, a few months are better than nothing. We'll find out in the next few days.
  I know this is totally unrelated to our topic but I needed to get if off my chest.

  So that's why my mind was completely off makeup the past few days - I didn't even wash my hair today and put makeup on. I had planned to organise my stash today but I was too busy worrying.
  I also decided to skip the Fantasy of Flowers collection but unfortunately I now want to take a look at the CC cream collection. I think I want at least the yellow CC cream for neutralising because I'm sick of putting so much foundation and concealer on in order to cover my redness, so using a neutralising cream under my foundation could be a great help.

  Hugs to everyone who's struggeling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (PS: I'm sorry if there are mistakes but I'm not able to think straight at the moment.)


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 25, 2014)

@sleepingbeauty I truly hope ur dog is ok and it's benign and everything goes well. My heart goes out to u. Praying for u and ur pup.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 25, 2014)

Late Feb/March Challenge: Get to know new Inglot shades by:
  1) Creating three eye looks a week using just the two palettes, and
  2) Using each shade at least once (preferably twice)






  Today's look (all from bottom neutral palette):
  344 - Transition
  341 - Most of lid
  423 - Outer lid into corner
  397 - Inner corner
  390 - Blend transition up to brows (virtually invisible)

  I paired it with MAC Local Wares (which I think I'll run out of this year) and black mascara.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @sleepingbeauty I truly hope ur dog is ok and it's benign and everything goes well. My heart goes out to u. Praying for u and ur pup.


  Thank you very much, mosha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your prayers are very much appreciated.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 25, 2014)

[@]SleepingBeauty[/@] I hope you're feeling ok, im sure doggie is feeling very loved by you atm so he's lucky to have a caring owner! I know when I've had struggles I've turned off caring about the makeup rat race, but it's good! Well done for skipping FOF (I am too!) and the cc sounds like it might work for you.  Times like this make you realise what you want/need


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 25, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Times like this make you realise what you want/need


  Thank you, kerry-jane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's sleeping now and I hope he will be okay during the night.
  You're completely right. Makeup is fun and all but there are many, many things that are way more important than cosmetics. And congrats for skipping the FoF, too!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 25, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Happy belated birthday, Glitteryvegas! I hope it will work out for your kitty! Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wishing the best for you & your dog!


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2014)

oh kids.. I wish I could say something magical to all of you.  It makes me sad that you are so young -- yes, 30 is young. You are beginning your maturity as women and should not feel that any man, illness or lack of "having done" or not done something in life is going to determine what happens in the future.

  I have survived to this ripe old age.. I will be 54 next year.  I have buried husbands, sisters,  aunts, my two dogs and many many friends and relatives.  It seems the older I get the less people I have around me or near me.  It's quite lonely.  I made friends with a lovely lady -- and because I was going through my "I hate the world and I hate everybody" phase after my little pup died, she never wrote me back -- ever to this day.  It hurt me a great deal and the more I analyzed it, the more I realized that true friends can get mad at each other (in this case there was none of that just a walking away with no explanation), but that FORGIVENESS is an essential element of human beings.  If any person is not capable of forgiving and moving forward, they are not worth the effort.  So, I moved on, and forgot her totally.  I met "Bert" 2 years ago -- he was a consulting MD on my sister's cancer and he became a good friend and gave me much consolation.  When she passed, he was always there for me but he is quite goodlooking and women give him the eyeball constantly. I guess I felt that if I got into any relationship with him I would have a broken heart.  And at that time, I probably would have.  So I left him and went back to Europe and my work, my exercise, my life -- and MORE MAKEUP!  I too survived a serious double spinal chord surgery in which I was left in a wheel chair for almost a year in 2008 -- and only because my late husband was so supportive was I able to overcome the physical pain of rehabilitation. I joined Specktra when I was still in recovery from my surgeries.

  so, young ladies -- while you are going through your thirties, think you could be 60 (like me) someday, and you will be grateful for every day you are alive -- and that you have your health, loved ones,  and your hopes for the future which will surely be amazing. Never ever give up.

  this is a great group, and a great thread for support.

  hang on, hang tough, and plod.


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2014)

and to all celebrating B'days.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  and to anyone going thru heartache due to pets, health, people and all the things life sends us


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 25, 2014)

@hergreyness when u meet another "bert" go for it please!?!!! Always believe cause as much as heartache is a possibility, there's always the hope. And id like to believe that we are not dreaming, we're only sleeping. It's never late.  And you're right on the friendships: if people are not ready to forgive they're not worthy but they also need to want to be forgiven. I've lost some friendships over people doing things to hurt me and never even trying to make things work to which I realize: it was not worth my awesomeness.      So yea shit happens but you're quite possible one of the awesomestest 50+ ladies that I know and never ever doubt that or let go of the opportunity of letting someone in and enjoy the awesomeness that you are.


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> So yea shit happens but you're quite possible one of the awesomestest 50+ ladies that I know and never ever doubt that or let go of the opportunity of letting someone in and enjoy the awesomeness that you are.


  thank you so much @mosha010 .. you are adorable!

  In fact, when I recently returned home, we met for coffee, and are now dating. He is the guy I bought Nars S.F. for.. lol.  He is a very sweet man -- even if he does have a unibrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We might be in love.. but for now, nobody is pressuring me.. just taking it easy. 

  and yes, you are awesome.. don't let anything stand in your way either!

  xoxox


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2014)

@mosha010  .. did you find the burnt pepper blush?  let me know.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yayyyyyy!!!!! I think it's a happy ending (for now) and I'm loving it!!!!! And yes I found BP I have way too many friends at Mac stores and one of them flagged it for me  Ty.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 25, 2014)

Spanky said:


> Good luck to those who are doing this & sticking to it and the others who are trying.


  Good to see you again, Spanky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry to hear that your health continues to be a problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Makeup sure can make us feel better. But i know when i'm spending too much, it makes me feel bad, too. So i'm trying to rein in my purchases.

  I rarely buy BUs. Only when it's a very unusual color or finish and LE - like lipsticks such as _Go For It_, a rather blue lavender, or Dazzle finish, such as _Caliente_. Every season there are new pinks and reds, peaches and oranges, and nudes, so i know there will always be another one around the corner and don't feel the need to back up those kinds of colors.

  Since i photographed part of my "collection", i can see that i will never need another powder blush or highlighter ever, and i don't need any more fuchsia or blue-pink or red lipsticks. I haven't finished taking pictures of all the eyeshadows i have, so that is still a weak spot for me.

  I hope you feel better soon, Spanky! Hang in there!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Beautybuyer* 


I need to put target on a low but LOL I swear that store is evil I go for a couple things and can't ever come out under $100 it's so bad


  Pretty much the only things i buy at Target are toilet paper, Boots Expert Sensitive Cleansing & Toning Wipes, Yes to Blueberries Brightening Facial Towelettes, and Huggies Soft Skin Baby Wipes, Refill pack, which i use when camping or performing for a quick cleanse. I occasionally pick up something else - got some Sonia Kashuk brushes, and a solar light i use when camping. There's not much there that really tempts me.

  Now a book store, on the other hand...


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh kids.. I wish I could say something magical to all of you.  It makes me sad that you are so young -- yes, 30 is young. You are beginning your maturity as women and should not feel that any man, illness or lack of "having done" or not done something in life is going to determine what happens in the future.
> 
> I have survived to this ripe old age.. I will be 54 next year.  I have buried husbands, sisters,  aunts, my two dogs and many many friends and relatives.  It seems the older I get the less people I have around me or near me.  It's quite lonely.  I made friends with a lovely lady -- and because I was going through my "I hate the world and I hate everybody" phase after my little pup died, she never wrote me back -- ever to this day.  It hurt me a great deal and the more I analyzed it, the more I realized that true friends can get mad at each other (in this case there was none of that just a walking away with no explanation), but that FORGIVENESS is an essential element of human beings.  If any person is not capable of forgiving and moving forward, they are not worth the effort.  So, I moved on, and forgot her totally.  I met "Bert" 2 years ago -- he was a consulting MD on my sister's cancer and he became a good friend and gave me much consolation.  When she passed, he was always there for me but he is quite goodlooking and women give him the eyeball constantly. I guess I felt that if I got into any relationship with him I would have a broken heart.  And at that time, I probably would have.  So I left him and went back to Europe and my work, my exercise, my life -- and MORE MAKEUP!  I too survived a serious double spinal chord surgery in which I was left in a wheel chair for almost a year in 2008 -- and only because my late husband was so supportive was I able to overcome the physical pain of rehabilitation. I joined Specktra when I was still in recovery from my surgeries.
> 
> ...


 @HerGreyness  - you ROCK.  I don't even know how to describe your posts. I feel like you are a friend I've known for a long time and we are having a cup of coffee, just chatting away.  Your guy Bert sounds like a wonderful man. 

  I sometimes feel like my expectations of the people around me are constantly not met - and that's probably because my expectations are too high.  it's like setting yourself up for disappointment.  I have lost so many friends over the years because of this - but do I regret it?  The jury is still out on that one.  I think having high standards means that you get a 'higher quality' person as a friend, but on the other side of that, high expectations means that many times people will falter below those expectations and disappoint you.  Sometimes I look around and all of my friends are gone. It is probably to do with the life stages that we are at - everyone is getting married, having babies, getting into their careers - so friendships take a back seat. I love my friendships where I can pick up right where we left off without skipping a beat, even if I haven't seen them in years or talked to them in ages.  Those are fantastic. 

  So much food for thought!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Kitty is okay now - was a bit sick this morning, but still eating a drinking, so that's a good sign. She's been acting pretty normal (not depressed) so that's making me happy too! Thank you for your thoughts and kind words - I do feel helpless, and I can't even explain to her what's wrong of course, so it's a tough one!
> Thank you @Naynadine!
> I'm loving this idea of a bye box - awesome!  That way you can get it out of your stash immediately and see if you want to reach for it again. Love this idea!
> 
> ...


  Don't expect something from other people or from life, you will always be disappointed! Just take them/life as they are/come and you will be sometimes nicely surprised  (But that doesn't mean to be friends with bad people either!)


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!!! I think it's a happy ending (for now) and I'm loving it!!!!! And yes I found BP I have way too many friends at Mac stores and one of them flagged it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 for now!.. I take each day as it comes.. lol.  But we (and I say we because he has stuck by me as a friend thru some of the most difficult times in my life - and has not walked out when I got angry at him).. 

  so happy you got your BP ..


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> *Where are you at in Canada? I'm near Vancouver  *Everyone was so hopped up on the game yesterday, eh?  uhhh Canadian-isms.
> 
> In other news, I've used my HG Blush once and I didn't like it. Going to try one more time and if I still don't like it, it's going back!
> 
> ...


  Just wanted to say hello! I'm near Vancouver too--well I live in Burnaby actually. I love that we could be just around the corner from one another and not even know it! And a huge congrats on your birthday! Enjoy your 30's to the fullest---it is a really great time in life! I'm almost into my 40's and not too sure about that--haha!
  So glad to hear that your cat is doing better! Our pets are so undeniably important to our lives. I am SO thankful for my two pups and the joy they bring every day. Hoping your kitty makes a speedy recovery


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Kitty is okay now - was a bit sick this morning, but still eating a drinking, so that's a good sign. She's been acting pretty normal (not depressed) so that's making me happy too! Thank you for your thoughts and kind words - I do feel helpless, and I can't even explain to her what's wrong of course, so it's a tough one!
> Thank you @Naynadine!
> I'm loving this idea of a bye box - awesome!  That way you can get it out of your stash immediately and see if you want to reach for it again. Love this idea!
> 
> ...


  thank you so much Glittery.. If the only thing I can do here is share my life experiences -- even more than makeup, I will feel like I did something right for some really wonderful ladies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who have been kind and wonderful to me when I most needed it.

  I am sorry to hear about your kitty -- it's so hard to deal with any kind of illness, whether it's our pets or humans...it breaks our hearts.  My big boy Konan died a year ago tomorrow.. but he was sick for awhile from serious heart disease (he was about 14).  I still miss both my puppies.

  In life we have to learn to slip on the slippery slopes and get up with some grace -- and if we happen to break our legs or our hearts, deal with that too.

  best of luck 

  xoxox


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you so much Glittery.. If the only thing I can do here is share my life experiences -- even more than makeup, I will feel like I did something right for some really wonderful ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So very well said HerGreyness, and undeniably true. I just want to thank you so much for sharing your life experiences and for all of your wisdom and encouragement. It means a lot to so many of us---even those who don't openly share the pain we are going through. I was deeply moved by your post. Thank you.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> *I sometimes feel like my expectations of the people around me are constantly not met - and that's probably because my expectations are too high.*  it's like setting yourself up for disappointment.  I have lost so many friends over the years because of this - but do I regret it?  The jury is still out on that one.  I think having high standards means that you get a 'higher quality' person as a friend, but on the other side of that, high expectations means that many times people will falter below those expectations and disappoint you.  Sometimes I look around and all of my friends are gone. It is probably to do with the life stages that we are at - everyone is getting married, having babies, getting into their careers - so friendships take a back seat. I love my friendships where I can pick up right where we left off without skipping a beat, even if I haven't seen them in years or talked to them in ages.  Those are fantastic.
> 
> So much food for thought!


  This was an issue for me when I was younger, but it isn't now. I can remember being hurt whenever people failed to do something for me that I would have done for them. I felt let down a lot. I've come to realize that people display love and friendship in different ones (see 'love languages') and that just because someone doesn't respond the way I expected or wanted them to doesn't mean that they don't care. It's usually about them and what they're facing in their own lives, not about me.

  Now I'm the one who is crazy busy (senior role that causes me to work very long hours, three kids, a husband, a resident parent) and I'm the one who neglects far too many of the people I love in my life. I just found out yesterday that my best friend (forty-year friendship - since kindergarten) had three tumours removed from her breast at the end of January and I didn't even know since I hadn't spoken to her since Christmas.

  She could have felt betrayed and let down, but she's also consumed by her life and knows that we don't touch base nearly as often as we both wish we could. When we do, it's like no time has passed and we can always finish each other's sentences and know what the other is thinking. I love her to death - she's the closest thing to a sister I have. She was my maid of honour and is my first-borns Godmother, but sometimes 2-3 months go by without us talking because we live in different cities and just get so wrapped up in the pace of our own lives that we don't always take the time to reach out. If I called her every time I think about her we'd be back to chatting constantly.

  When we were teens we lived in each other's houses and were both inconsolable when I left the city of my birth to be with my now husband. Over the years (decades) our friendship has evolved. I can't walk to her house for tea every night before I go to bed now like I could from my first apartment, but I'll always love her and consider my best friend. It was hard when she got married first and had a child because her son became her all consuming focus and while I understood intellectually, I didn't really get it. Not until I had my own. We've disappointed each other more times over the years than I could count (without either of us meaning any harm), but it's gotten to the point that we no longer really have expectations of each other but just enjoy the time we do share. I've made other friendships over the years, but I'll never be able to replace that one and I wouldn't even want to try.

  Sorry for writing a book, but your comment really resonated with me. If you're feeling like you're constantly disappointed by people then yes; maybe your expectations are too high (assuming that you're not just hanging around with train wrecks, but I doubt it). We're human and we're all flawed and there's no question that we all disappoint those who love us sometimes. I am grateful that the people in my life love me despite my flaws, because if they didn't I'd be very alone.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazing stories everybody, hang in there.

  Also, who knew there would be so many Canadians in this thread! Used to be from Northern BC, recently moved to Toronto and began accumulating cosmetics at too fast a pace lol.


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think that's what this thread is about.. hanging on and giving each other a helping word of advice or to just listen to each other.

  I wish this thread had existed when I lost my husband four years ago.. I posted about his sudden death in a MAC thread -- but the ladies were so wonderful -- I got about 200 letters from them individually and in the form of a thread.  It helped me so much to know there were people, who were almost strangers to me, who held out their virtual arms to me when I most needed it.

  I am so grateful to the girls from Specktra.

  love all of you,


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 25, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Amazing stories everybody, hang in there.
> 
> Also, who knew there would be so many Canadians in this thread! Used to be from Northern BC, recently moved to Toronto and began accumulating cosmetics at too fast a pace lol.


  Hey! Where in N. BC? My brother lives near 100 Mile


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 25, 2014)

@Audrey C and @HerGreyness, thank you for such thoughtful and inspirational posts. Always a pleasure to read your views on life as well as makeup.

  My philosophy on friendships and relationships is that in the end you are the only person who can make yourself truly happy. When you allow other people to become your source of happiness, it's simply inevitable that you'll be let down at some point. I don't mean that in a cynical way, but as beautiful as humans are sometimes we can also be careless, forgetful, inconsiderate.. even when we don't mean to be. I think it's important to have confidence and strength in yourself so you are able to weather the storms without relying on others. If you do have positive people around you to help you board up the windows, even better.

  I have one friend who is particularly sensitive to how others perceive him. He needs constant reassurance from others and so he lacks the emotional foundation to be able to contribute back into his relationships as much as he takes out of them. As a result, he drains his partners emotionally until they are forced to leave him to get their needs met. He's always texting me about how he misses this or that woman.. But he doesn't miss the woman, he misses how being with her madehim feel.. Two very different things. It really consumes his life in a negative way to the point that he has a lot of anxiety over it. He's one of those people who I think will always be unsatisfied with being alone..

  I place a lot of value on my relationship and my friendships, but I also think it's important to limit the amount of negativity in life. If there are people who aren't contributing as much as they're taking out, sometimes it's better to let them go. I don't ever want to be dragged kicking and screaming from someone's life.. If someone really values you, you'll know because they'll reciprocate your efforts to keep the friendship. Since I deleted Facebook last year I've been able to keep in touch with my closest friends that much better.. and I no longer feel the constant need for the approval of my acquaintances. Funny how that works..

  One of my favorite sayings is this: "In the end, only three things matter: how much you loved, how gently you lived, and how gracefully you let go of things not meant for you." All things I'm still working towards.. but I especially love the last one!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 25, 2014)

I have been swamped with work and home life "stuff" but I make sure to "like" every post to let you all know that I've read every single one! There are WAY too many posts to quote because there are just so many I would want to respond to... but above all the things I'd want to say... I am so happy we all have this place to come and be a support system for each other. It's amazing to see the support go far beyond makeup and surface complaints. It goes much deeper, and I think that's what makes this such a special place. Even though we may be separated by miles or even continents, even though we will most likely never meet face to face... we are all connected. And for many of us, this is the place we go everyday... just to feel a part of something bigger than ourselves. A place we know we share a common bond. My heart, thoughts, and prayers go out to you all. Those celebrating victories, those going through transitions, and those suffering through pain and hardships. Know you are cared about, even if I can't give you a hug in person!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm also currently swamped. Both my toddlers are sick the hubby has had extreme dental work on and once again I'm steps from the looney bin...   Anyhow. I'm sorry some of you ladies are having a hard time!! And [@]Spanky[/@] it's always nice to see your presence! Hang in there.  [@]HerGreyness[/@] I agree. You're definitely one cool woman.  I'm still young, still in my twenties. But it seems like my life experiences are starting to happen. You know Those ones that change your outlook and mindset on things. I've learned in the past few years age is certainly JUST a number. My husband and I are ten years apart and I swear you'd think our ages were reversed MOST of the time.   We've won a few work trips and we're always the youngest people and I've partied and hung out with people old enough to be my parents. They were super cool the main difference I felt between us was just life experiences and wisdom. I certainly don't look at older people the same. I realize most of them are just older on the outside, maybe even more mature, but still that same 20-30 year old inside. I now have friends of ALL ages! It also really helped my relationship with my mom. I definitely understand her crazy personality a lot better! Lol   Only your outlook on life can truly bring you happiness, as it is a state of mind. But I feel forgiveness and friendship are also beautiful things to have in life. I sure wish I would have taken better care of ones lost along the way.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh kids.. I wish I could say something magical to all of you.  It makes me sad that you are so young -- yes, 30 is young. You are beginning your maturity as women and should not feel that any man, illness or lack of "having done" or not done something in life is going to determine what happens in the future.
> 
> I have survived to this ripe old age.. I will be 54 next year.  I have buried husbands, sisters,  aunts, my two dogs and many many friends and relatives.  It seems the older I get the less people I have around me or near me.  It's quite lonely.  I made friends with a lovely lady -- and because I was going through my "I hate the world and I hate everybody" phase after my little pup died, she never wrote me back -- ever to this day.  It hurt me a great deal and the more I analyzed it, the more I realized that true friends can get mad at each other (in this case there was none of that just a walking away with no explanation), but that FORGIVENESS is an essential element of human beings.  If any person is not capable of forgiving and moving forward, they are not worth the effort.  So, I moved on, and forgot her totally.  I met "Bert" 2 years ago -- he was a consulting MD on my sister's cancer and he became a good friend and gave me much consolation.  When she passed, he was always there for me but he is quite goodlooking and women give him the eyeball constantly. I guess I felt that if I got into any relationship with him I would have a broken heart.  And at that time, I probably would have.  So I left him and went back to Europe and my work, my exercise, my life -- and MORE MAKEUP!  I too survived a serious double spinal chord surgery in which I was left in a wheel chair for almost a year in 2008 -- and only because my late husband was so supportive was I able to overcome the physical pain of rehabilitation. I joined Specktra when I was still in recovery from my surgeries.
> 
> ...


  HerGreyness, I absolutely love reading your posts. They always motivate me and make me feel better. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers, ladies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They help me a lot not to give up too quickly. We'll get the results in about a week but he's good for now. We had a quiet night and the vet said that he recovered quickly from the surgery. He's going to be the most spoiled pup ever in the next few months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HerGreyness - You are truly a beautiful woman - inside and outside (I saw your picture in one of the other threads - think it was the one about the CC collection). It is amazing that you're so strong even though you've suffered so many hardships in your life. You are an inspiration!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 


Hey! Where in N. BC? My brother lives near 100 Mile  

  I used to live in PG!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 26, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> I used to live in PG!


  Same!


----------



## User38 (Feb 26, 2014)

@Bcteagirl  thank you so much for your sweet words.. they are much appreciated. I send you good thoughts and hope that the pup gets well and is spoiled rotten. Life has a way of teaching us..  hard lessons, but it's all in what we do learn and how we handle it that we can be happy.

  big hugs


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 26, 2014)

We decided to go to disneyworld in December!  Yes, it will be my first time lol. I'm going on a super low buy till then , I need all the support I can get! Oh and if  you have any tips for disney, let me know, I'm trying to plan it but  there's a lot of stuff!


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 26, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> We decided to go to disneyworld in December! Yes, it will be my first time lol. I'm going on a super low buy till then , I need all the support I can get! Oh and if you have any tips for disney, let me know, I'm trying to plan it but there's a lot of stuff!


  that is awesome. I haven't been to Disney but my children have. I heard it is so much fun.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 26, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> We decided to go to disneyworld in December!  Yes, it will be my first time lol. I'm going on a super low buy till then , I need all the support I can get! Oh and if  you have any tips for disney, let me know, I'm trying to plan it but  there's a lot of stuff!


  That's exciting! My tips are to stay on site at inexpensive All Star properties and to take advantage of early entry. You can often hit most of the big rides in that hour if you power through. Also, make sure to Fastpass! We like the meal plan and book lots of special or character dinners with the plan. Makes it worth buying. Reserve the dinners as early as possible since they can book out weeks in advance.  I just booked our flights for a two week trip to the UK this summer. Not many lipsticks are more important to me than enjoying dinner at a pub with my 17 year-old son while he has his first beer (legal to boot)! I'll buy memories over stuff any day.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally organized my make up but I still have a lot more that are in boxes.   Although I organized it I felt sick to my stomach seeing all of it.  It's too much. How and why in the world did I buy all this?  I was actually kind of depressed after.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 26, 2014)

GOOD JOB @walkingdead! I recently did (and went through) the same thing! (I will post my pics as soon as I'm able to take some!) I definitely understand how you feel! But realize it needed to be done.... hiding all your makeup away from your sight doesn't make it non-existent. It was there all along. And now that you can really see it all, use it all, and visualize what you actually have... it should make low-buying SO much easier for you! I know it will me! How can it NOT!? Just because you feel you may have made some mistakes with purchases, that doesn't mean it has to keep going down the same path. You can change your patterns and your habits. And you've started at the best place possible! Until you really assess what you have, you can't realistically expect you'll be able to stop buying more. I'm super proud of you hun! GOOD JOB! GOLD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 STAR(SSSSSS)!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 26, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@]  thanks!  Yes, it had to be done.  Hiding the makeup was trying to hide reality.  I can move forward from here.  Thanks everyone for the support! ️


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 26, 2014)

[@]walkingdead[/@]looks good! Is that a muji 3 stacked with a 2!? I need to buy another but I think the 5 is too shallow. Those look bigger


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 26, 2014)

[@]Beautybuyer[/@]  Thanks!  yes, it's a 2 on top of a 3 drawer.  The middle one is just a 2 drawer and then another 2 on a 3. The 2 drawer ones are thicker.  I'm happy with them.


----------



## texasmommy (Feb 26, 2014)

I love Muji drawers!  I like how you can see everything better and they have them in various sizes.  I have mine in a cabinet in my closet that I keep open all the time, though my 3 year old recently reached up and got into some stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothing too bad though lol


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 26, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I just booked our flights for a two week trip to the UK this summer. Not many lipsticks are more important to me than enjoying dinner at a pub with my 17 year-old son while he has his first beer (legal to boot)! I'll buy memories over stuff any day.


  I remember a lot of the trips i had with my mom when i was younger.Definitely the best memories


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 26, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> I love Muji drawers!  I like how you can see everything better and they have them in various sizes.  I have mine in a cabinet in my closet that I keep open all the time, though my 3 year old recently reached up and got into some stuff :wtf2:   Nothing too bad though lol


  The struggle is real!! Lol my two and one year old BOTH try getting my stuff they team up lol


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> The struggle is real!! Lol my two and one year old BOTH try getting my stuff they team up lol


  Same here! I have a 3.5 year old and a 20 month old. They just want to touch EVERYTHING. The little one can say "eyeshadow".


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 27, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Same here! I have a 3.5 year old and a 20 month old. They just want to touch EVERYTHING. *The little one can say "eyeshadow".*


  Aww, that's so cute!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Finally organized my make up but I still have a lot more that are in boxes. Although I organized it I felt sick to my stomach seeing all of it. It's too much. How and why in the world did I buy all this? I was actually kind of depressed after.


  I felt the same way organizing my collection. But this is a great step in your low-buy, like Pixie said it helps a lot seeing all of your stash in one place. Realizing how much you actually have will help you make better purchase decisions in the future and will also make it easier to let go of some things.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey chicas! It's been a minute. I'm on the grind looking for this new job and the lil bit keeps me busy. I feel like I'm getting close-I'm on a few lists for federal government jobs and I got a call from Nemours. I'm loving these posts. You all are very wise. I do have to admit I did slip up. I put Naked Bud in my cart while I was ordering replacement face cream from Macy's. The sheerness appeals to me now when it didn't before. I probably will return it because I did promise not to buy anymore lipsticks unless I made a serious dent in my current collection. A moment of weakness, but I can still rectify the situation. I lost my aunt to breast cancer on the 15th. The funeral is on Saturday. She was a sweet lady. I'm sad for her family, but relieved she's no longer in pain. She fought a good fight. Right now, I'm trying to enjoy the present. It's not easy to do sometimes, but there's beauty around you if you look. Right one, I'm getting that beauty from the hubs and the lil bit. Hugs and kisses to all of you. I know I've been AWOL lately, but when I log in, this is where I come first. This thread is everything, and so are all of you.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm still around!  Still low-ish buying.  Actually I've set a rule for myself that for the most part, if I want something new, that's relatively expensive, I have to sell off something I don't want and/or am no longer using.  I've got a tidy little sum in my paypal account now, so I'm just gonna let that simmer for a while until I see something I MUST HAVE and right now none of the upcoming collections are really CALLING to me.  I *may* pick up that gorgeous obmre orange blush from the Proenza collection, but that's really about it.  I'm just replenishing staples as I go through them and trying to organize everything into palettes if I can so I can actually SEE things and USE them, and just overall trying to be really frugal about my purchases, not so swayed by the hype.  

  Now let me read back a few pages and see how everyone's doing...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Finally organized my make up but I still have a lot more that are in boxes. Although I organized it I felt sick to my stomach seeing all of it. It's too much. How and why in the world did I buy all this? I was actually kind of depressed after.


  Well done on the organisation!
  I was the same when I started doing mine, i felt really saddened by how much i had amassed.
  But it's like pixie said, just because that's the way we had been going with our purchases doesn't mean we need to carry on that way.
  I'm taking small steps with my stash as its so overwhelming, but i'm slowly getting there.
  I've sold a few things, decluttered in other areas too, it catches on!
  And i've made better skipping decisions too 
  So dont be too disheartened 'cause im in your boat too!

  And i also put a load of stuff up on the low buy swap and sale thread, so feeling proud!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

walkingdead, your collection is organized so nicely! I only have mine half organized right now. I have a lipstick holder that holds 50 and I'm embarrassed that it's completely full and I have maybe 25 in a drawer. I may set a lipstick limit for myself that I can't go over. I also have my eyeliners organized, but all of my powder products live in drawers. I'd like to get some muji drawers so that I can see more of my collection.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 27, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> I'm still around!  Still low-ish buying.  Actually I've set a rule for myself that for the most part, if I want something new, that's relatively expensive, I have to sell off something I don't want and/or am no longer using.  I've got a tidy little sum in my paypal account now, so I'm just gonna let that simmer for a while until I see something I MUST HAVE and right now none of the upcoming collections are really CALLING to me.  I *may* pick up that gorgeous obmre orange blush from the Proenza collection, but that's really about it.  I'm just replenishing staples as I go through them and trying to organize everything into palettes if I can so I can actually SEE things and USE them, and just overall trying to be really frugal about my purchases, not so swayed by the hype.
> 
> Now let me read back a few pages and see how everyone's doing...


  I have about $100 in my Paypal account from recent sales/returns as well, even after paying for swap shipping costs. I also returned a bunch of empty MAC palettes and the last couple of items I decided I wouldn't use, so I have nothing left lying around waiting to get gone. I moved my swap items out of my stash to sit with my few backups and so far I don't even notice that they're gone. I've kept the few items I have left in the swap thread and they're slowly tricking down.

  I'm really enjoying my new swap items and exchanges; it didn't hurt at all to let go of items I wasn't even using. I've been wearing Bareness a lot and I absolutely adore my Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Fresh Melon. I've never worn cream blush before and I'm surprised by how much I like it.

  My spend for the year is very low:

  Superb (birthday gift - no cost)
  Dim Infusion - bought at 10% off
  Luminous Flush - bought at 10% off (might exchange this - it's just ok)
  Stereo Rose (need to try this a couple more times to be sure I'll wear it before it's too late to return)
  Clinique Neutral Territory 2 Palette

  My recent return to MAC was enough to pay for both Stereo Rose and the Clinique palette, so that's a wash. I got two lippies (Heavenly Hybrid and Dreaming Dahlia) through BTM, so I don't even count those. I'm considering purchasing Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzer in Antigua; I'm not much of a bronzer person but this is more peachy-pink than brown. Now that I've found a BB cream that actually covers my redness, I'm liking a bit of warmth more than I used to. I'm also waiting to see swatches of the new BB Pot Rouge in Hibiscus, but that might be too red for me. If I decide to get one or both of them, I'll use my paypal balance so I won't be out of pocket.

  All I've paid for is the two HG blush, so I'm around $80 for the year. I feel pretty good about that. Even with my swaps and exchanges, I have a smaller stash so I feel like I'm on track. I was more focused on the number of new items acquired at the beginning of the year but I've shifted on that. If I sell or swap away a few items and replace them with something I like better at no additional cost, I'm fine with that. My collection is no longer growing at a ridiculous rate; I'm just editing it.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I have been swamped with work and home life "stuff" but I make sure to "like" every post to let you all know that I've read every single one! There are WAY too many posts to quote because there are just so many I would want to respond to... but above all the things I'd want to say... *I am so happy we all have this place to come and be a support system for each other. It's amazing to see the support go far beyond makeup and surface complaints. It goes much deeper, and I think that's what makes this such a special place. *Even though we may be separated by miles or even continents, even though we will most likely never meet face to face... we are all connected. And for many of us, this is the place we go everyday... just to feel a part of something bigger than ourselves. A place we know we share a common bond. My heart, thoughts, and prayers go out to you all. Those celebrating victories, those going through transitions, and those suffering through pain and hardships. Know you are cared about, even if I can't give you a hug in person! :hug:


  Yes yes yes! Especially the bit in bold. We have such wonderful and wise ladies here. Hugs to all those with difficulties.   I've never really had many friends - always a bit of a loner (could easily be a bit of a hermit TBH). I would love to have the kind of bond I hear others have, even with one person, and I'm so much more self-aware and self-confident now that I think it would be possible, but it is so so hard to meet new people. I guess that's partly why I love my online friends so much


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 27, 2014)

I missed last months challenge, so I look forward to hearing about the next one.

  Went out to look at my first 'limited edition' items ever (MAC springtime,and NARS thinkpink). Went to look at 5 items, came home with only one (NARS pink illuminator). Granted, some of them were sold out, but I still think it counts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also returned one item to Sephora. A price difference, but at least it was 1 to 1.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 27, 2014)

I forgot to mention it here but I went to back 2 Mac some items at my local department store (macys). The lady looked at me like I was crazy because a few of them were only swatched once and not used and she told me if I had the boxes, which I did, that I can still return them for full credit. I wouldn't return something I actually used a few times but these but literally swatches once or twice. What would you guys do? I feel guilty returning makeup especially 4 items. I could use my credit and buy more makeup but it kind of defeats the purpose. Would love opinions.   She said not to feel bad because some people return lipsticks after using like 75%. Craziness!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> She said not to feel bad because some people return lipsticks after using like 75%. Craziness!


  If they're recent, return them.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I forgot to mention it here but I went to back 2 Mac some items at my local department store (macys). The lady looked at me like I was crazy because a few of them were only swatched once and not used and she told me if I had the boxes, which I did, that I can still return them for full credit. I wouldn't return something I actually used a few times but these but literally swatches once or twice. What would you guys do? I feel guilty returning makeup especially 4 items. I could use my credit and buy more makeup but it kind of defeats the purpose. Would love opinions.   She said not to feel bad because some people return lipsticks after using like 75%. Craziness!


  Hey if that's the policy then return them if ite a greater advantage getting credit over a b2m. I wish I could do that in the UK! And yeah I wouldn't feel guilty or ashamed one bit if that's what they allow then thats just it: it's allowed!


----------



## User38 (Feb 27, 2014)

on me.. 

  I hafta confess again.  I bought a few blouses and jeans as well as a midi pleated skirt. It musta been against my will cause I don't remember paying for it.  

  all in all, I have not purchased much for clothing and am still cleaning out my closets.. I hope I finish by June.. lol.  Anyway, my damage was not so bad -- not bad at all to what I used to spend in Italy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so, if it's not cosmetics, it's clothing or shoes.  I would like to live like a monk with one outfit and a cot.  But I cannot -- at least for now.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes it's their policy. I called 5 department stores. Apparently they all do it. I should stop buying from Mac online. At least if I didn't like I'd be more likely to return in an actual store. Shipping back is a pain to me.   





Audrey C said:


> All I've paid for is the two HG blush, so I'm around $80 for the year. I feel pretty good about that. Even with my swaps and exchanges, I have a smaller stash so I feel like I'm on track. I was more focused on the number of new items acquired at the beginning of the year but I've shifted on that. If I sell or swap away a few items and replace them with something I like better at no additional cost, I'm fine with that. My collection is no longer growing at a ridiculous rate; I'm just editing it.


  That's awesome. Great work! I like the "I'm just ed iting it" great way to out it!! I'm really enjoying my swap stuff too. I finally got my cream soda blush which  was my only skippers remorse ever and my first MAC brush woohoo!!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> She said not to feel bad because some people return lipsticks after using like 75%. Craziness!


Definitely return for credit and don't feel bad about it, since it's only lightly used! =) You should see me returning stuff to Sephora after my large FF/VIB sale haul last year lol quite few things didn't work out for me but it was fine to return, if they had worse return policy I wouldn't be buying online at all! =)
  Beside I believe store credit doesn't expire? So you can use that credit to buy later stuff you want from LE collections or something.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 27, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> walkingdead, your collection is organized so nicely! I only have mine half organized right now. I have a lipstick holder that holds 50 and I'm embarrassed that it's completely full and I have maybe 25 in a drawer. I may set a lipstick limit for myself that I can't go over. I also have my eyeliners organized, but all of my powder products live in drawers. I'd like to get some muji drawers so that I can see more of my collection.


 Thanks knope2012!  When you're done organizing please share pics!  I love seeing everyone's collection.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks knope2012! When you're done organizing please share pics! I love seeing everyone's collection.


I definitely will! It should be some time next week!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> on me..
> 
> I hafta confess again.  I bought a few blouses and jeans as well as a midi pleated skirt. It musta been against my will cause I don't remember paying for it.
> 
> ...


  Me too. Why is it so hard! Big sigh......


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> She said not to feel bad because some people return lipsticks after using like 75%. Craziness!


Wow. We don't have Macy's or Nordstom here in Canada (yet) and it's just 30 days for a full return at Mac free standing stores and The Bay. Even then, I have had MA's look at how much of the product has been used before they okay the return. Brutal!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 27, 2014)

jennyap said:


> (I had to pause in the middle of writing this, as one of my cats decided to come snuggle up between me and the iPad. My heart goes out to those whose pets are sick)


  I love that! A great way to think about it! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 27, 2014)

My MAC Pro Store is 30 days too and no online returns allowed in store. So I always just kept them. Seemed easier.   Hoping it's store credit to anything and not just swapping a lipstick for a lipstick kinda thing. If so my kids will be getting a fun shopping spree! Mommy don't need more makeup lol


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Finally organized my make up but I still have a lot more that are in boxes. Although I organized it I felt sick to my stomach seeing all of it. It's too much. How and why in the world did I buy all this? I was actually kind of depressed after.


  where did you get the drawers from? i need some of these


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yay! tomorrow is March 1 here and I did not buy any makeup for the month of Feb! yay! Now March is a debate whether to get the LC new Velvetines i only want 2 so well see.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 28, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> where did you get the drawers from? i need some of these


  Im almost positive they are muji drawers! I have a couple I been wanting to get rid of since i have a new makeup container, but i been iffy about the shipping may be expensive but we dont have that problem! PM if you want pics and prices of mine!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

I am sooo excited about this video. Some of you may remember Pinksofoxy's declutter series and makeup inventory. She set a goal of an ideal makeup inventory and her update video is FINALLY here! Saving it to watch when I get home!

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jbyWuamrn8&list=UUg9f9knI31hrUYBN8ey0m6Q&feature=c4-overview


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



I am sooo excited about this video. Some of you may remember Pinksofoxy's declutter series and makeup inventory. She set a goal of an ideal makeup inventory and her update video is FINALLY here! Saving it to watch when I get home!

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jbyWuamrn8&list=UUg9f9knI31hrUYBN8ey0m6Q&feature=c4-overview



  EXCITING!! loooking forward to watching that tonight too.  I fell off today, but it was a considered purchase!  Last week I bought love beam huggable, I have worn it everyday since, I love the color and I have noticed a considerable improvement in the condition of my lips compared to other lipsticks. I have been having a debate with myself since wednesday about getting another huggable. I considered backing up Love beam as the colour is so wearable and perfect for what i like to wear on a daily basis, but I promised myself no back ups.  So instead I spent last night swatching my collection of lipsticks and decided that since i finished EverHip I don't have any peachy shades. At lunchtime I went and purchased  Fresh & Frisky. opps.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> So instead I spent last night swatching my collection of lipsticks and decided that since i finished EverHip I don't have any peachy shades. At lunchtime I went and purchased Fresh & Frisky. opps.


  At least you're spending a lot more time thinking about your purchases! You didn't buy a backup or a dupe so I feel like that's a solid step in the right direction.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 28, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> *Yay! tomorrow is March 1 here and I did not buy any makeup for the month of Feb! yay*! Now March is a debate whether to get the LC new Velvetines i only want 2 so well see.


  Wow, that's great! I have yet to make it one month without buying makeup. Maybe March could be that month, but I'm not sure I can make it...


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

Just watched the Pinksofoxy video! WOW! She cut a lot of areas in her collection down by half or more.. so inspirational. She also showed her 2013 inventory against her 2014 and ideal numbers.. Crazy to see what she had and what she ended up with. I hope she does one for 2015 as well.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 28, 2014)

Unfortunately my makeup is all very organized and I have no problem seeing it lol. I feel like Gollum!! It's all my precious lol   I'm an doing great buying less though! Instead of buying everything! And hyped things I only buy lipsticks and blush normally as I use those often...but I have been skipping blushes lately. So hard lol


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just watched the Pinksofoxy video! WOW! She cut a lot of areas in her collection down by half or more.. so inspirational. She also showed her 2013 inventory against her 2014 and ideal numbers.. Crazy to see what she had and what she ended up with. I hope she does one for 2015 as well.


  It really does feel better to have a manageable amount of product - I find that excess in my life brings stress and/or feelings of guilt so I'd much rather have fewer things I really enjoy than a monstrous stash of expiring products. I don't mind having almost 100 individual e/s shades (mostly in palettes) because I wear four or five colours a day and I almost never repeat looks throughout the week. I could live with far less, of course, but most of what I have is getting used. I've given my daughters a couple of my bolder shades recently because I just never reach for them.

  I don't like having too many lip products because they go off far more quickly. I'm almost sorry that I bought a couple of CSG sets at Christmas; I really like CSGs, but now that I have Huggables and other creamy semi-opaque shades (like Heavenly Hybrid and Dreaming Dahlia), I'm not reaching for them as often. Besides that, I've gotten more than a few as samples from Sephora (just got three more in the Valentine's promo). I think I'm on a gloss no-buy until I make a serious dent in what I have. Apart from my open ones (7 full-size, 6 sample size), I have 7-8 unopened in the fridge. I've got less than 1/4 left in 4 full-size; I should make an effort to finish those up in the next little bit.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 28, 2014)

You Know You Have Too Much Makeup When Moment #17: You accidentally lose a shade (NARS Autumn Leaves) and instead of being sad about it, you're relieved to
  not have to finish the last 1/2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Edit: ARGH - typos!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> You Know You Have Too Much Makeup When Moment #17: You accidentally lose a shade (NARS Autumn Leaves) and instead of being sad about it, you're relieved to have to not have to finish the last 1/2.


I felt the exact same way when one of my eyeshadows hardened on me and a couple of lipglosses went off..lol. I know I still have too much for my personal use, but at the same time I'll never be one of those people who has like 5 eyeshadows, 2 lipsticks, etc. I like variety too much and I like trying out new things. But I can't use that as an excuse to go overboard.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I felt the exact same way when one of my eyeshadows hardened on me and a couple of lipglosses went off..lol. I know I still have too much for my personal use, but at the same time I'll never be one of those people who has like 5 eyeshadows, 2 lipsticks, etc. I like variety too much and I like trying out new things. But I can't use that as an excuse to go overboard.


  Me neither. I like a variety of colours and finishes for the different seasons and I like creating looks. If I didn't, I wouldn't have started buying makeup when I was 11.

  My sweet-spot for lipsticks is about 20-25. I'm a bit over that now, but that's what I'd like to get down to. Five or six glosses feels about right.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just watched the Pinksofoxy video! WOW! She cut a lot of areas in her collection down by half or more.. so inspirational. She also showed her 2013 inventory against her 2014 and ideal numbers.. Crazy to see what she had and what she ended up with. I hope she does one for 2015 as well.


  I did too. I really like her. I do miss her hauls though. She is why I started my own decluttering. I'm doing good so far but now that I have more than her I. Some areas I feel sickened ughh well I'm going to make my list (using her categories) and see what I come up with. I'm excited to compare to my old one but I didn't go down that much. I just can't throw away makeup and none of my friends ever want any lol Any of you making a list or made one too? What are your ideal goals?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Me neither. I like a variety of colours and finishes for the different seasons and I like creating looks. If I didn't, I wouldn't have started buying makeup when I was 11.
> 
> My sweet-spot for lipsticks is about 20-25. I'm a bit over that now, but that's what I'd like to get down to. Five or six glosses feels about right.


I'm trying to keep blushes under 20 (17), lipsticks under 20 (15), eyeshadows/pigments under 30 (29), glosses under 5 (2). Those are the only areas I see as a problem. I sometimes wish I had way less than that, but I don't think it would ever happen lol. I've been toying with the idea of being able to use up all of my makeup and replace it every 2 years.. But I'd need to have like 2 blushes, 8 lipsticks, 4 eyeshadows, etc. since it takes so long to use something up. I like that Benefit has sets of all minis.. but I don't like very many of their products.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 28, 2014)

I've decided to exchange HR Luminous Light. It's nice enough, but not anything at all special on me. Honestly, I like Dollymix better. I have enough 'just ok' items already; I'm not adding any new ones. I want to try the Bobbi Brown Luminous Bronzer in Antigua again; I really liked that one so it might come home with me instead. This time, I'll bring my other pinks with me to be sure it's unique in my stash.

  I should really know better by now than to buy into launch frenzy and rush to get something before trying it on personally. I absolutely adore the HG Ambient Powders, but I'm not nearly as wowed by the blush. I get a better effect by adding a little of my own Luminous powder as a highlight over a pink blush I already love.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 28, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I did too. I really like her. I do miss her hauls though. She is why I started my own decluttering. I'm doing good so far but now that I have more than her I. Some areas I feel sickened ughh well I'm going to make my list (using her categories) and see what I come up with. I'm excited to compare to my old one but I didn't go down that much. I just can't throw away makeup and none of my friends ever want any lol Any of you making a list or made one too? What are your ideal goals?


  I watched her video too and started going through my muji drawers tonight writing everything down in categories, no finished yet but I can already see things that need to go. I will publish my totals once I am done and then I must start swapping!  I am doing my list in a little note book so I easily cross stuff out as I finish it and add stuff in as I purchase. I also thought I could carry it with me as a reminder of what I have.  I didn't 'tvdo my earlier totals properly this time everything is being counted.  I am slightly concerned to open up my back up draw via it has lots of mascara and stuff ready to use, but I know if I have a proper effort this year most of those back ups willbe used and I will have gained control again !


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 28, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I definitely will! It should be some time next week!


  Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 28, 2014)

[@]LouGarner[/@]  I got the drawers at http://www.muji.us


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 28, 2014)

as of march 1st i solemly swear i will NOT buy makeup AWWWWWL month...wait standby...no major collections come out do they? well unless its UD electric palette i dnt need anymore makeup n will take advantage of sephora sale in april lol.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey y'all! I am checking out the posts I've missed, but I wanted to show an update of my makeup/storage. I still have some purging to do, namely in the lipstick and eyeshadow palette department. I have come a really long way though haha and I do feel like I have a very manageable stash. There are a few bits not pictured but I set them aside to see if I miss them (am I the only one not crazy over the Lorac Pro?)  Oh, one last thing- does anyone have a good non shimmery highlighter recommendation? Something pretty and glowy but not sparkle central. Thank you! I can't wait to catch up on the thread!  The makeup I am currently using that sits on my countertop: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Palettes I want on hand: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other palettes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lipsticks: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Blushes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Bronzer and a couple highlighter samples: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Powder shadows  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cream shadows  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eye liner/kohl/misc


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Oh, one last thing- does anyone have a good non shimmery highlighter recommendation? Something pretty and glowy but not sparkle central. Thank you! I can't wait to catch up on the thread!


  Awesome!! Looks pretty manageable to me as well. Thanks for posting pics, I love to see other stashes and organization! Have you tried Hourglass Luminous Light? It's hands down my favorite.


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 28, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I watched her video too and started going through my muji drawers tonight writing everything down in categories, no finished yet but I can already see things that need to go. I will publish my totals once I am done and then I must start swapping!  I am doing my list in a little note book so I easily cross stuff out as I finish it and add stuff in as I purchase. I also thought I could carry it with me as a reminder of what I have.  I didn't 'tvdo my earlier totals properly this time everything is being counted.  I am slightly concerned to open up my back up draw via it has lots of mascara and stuff ready to use, but I know if I have a proper effort this year most of those back ups willbe used and I will have gained control again !


  My list is horrible and sickening  I'm so depressed now that I did it the correct way. Last time I left out drugstore and products I was trying to get rid of. Most of it was gift cards and gifts so if I try to look at it that way it's the only way I will sleep through the night. I need to count my quads/quints separate from palettes or I'm gonna hyperventilate LOL   





walkingdead said:


> Finally organized my make up but I still have a lot more that are in boxes.   Although I organized it I felt sick to my stomach seeing all of it.  It's too much. How and why in the world did I buy all this?  I was actually kind of depressed after.


  Same. Made me depressed. I don't know what I was thinking when I got it all. I'm a mom who barely goes out (out at night) and not working so I really only wear to school things, sports, grocery store. I was talking to my husband and he made me feel better saying I never ask for anything.  Which is true. Every dollar I get goes to my kids by choice so every time I get gifts cards or ebates money etc goes right to make up. (I get A LOT of gift cards). I have enough clothes and I live in converse as I hate shoes (don't kill me shoe people) lol there's nothing else really to buy. I need a new hobby!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm about to hard core declutter like she did. I wish the woman's shelters near me took open makeup but they don't. Has to be sealed. Some stuff I had new and untouched but isn't sealed and they couldn't take it. Like drugstore lipsticks, blushes etc anyone know of a place that does? I'd pay to ship it to them.  I have no idea what I'm gonna do with everything that I need to weed out. Besides swapping what else have you guys done? I just don't want to swap and take in anything else.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 28, 2014)

Cannot ever catch up so just popping into say the struggle is real! Lets continue to unite, inspire and motivate. I feel proud just scanning pages, glimpsing and loving everything even while being unable to completely dissect it all.  Congrats everyone ! Even when we fail miserably at times it has a valuable lesson behind it and our sub-conscious is aware and we are able to strive to be better. Several items from my stash made it via Spirit Airlines to Jamaica yesterday and a few excited and happy telephones calls are already rolling in. I plan eventually to replace like 2 glosses out of 6 sent etc but not anytime soon. Don't be too hard on yourselves as overall we are all doing excellent. Even when I am guilty as hell of make up crimes I sit my butt in here like an angel in white as I am not being condemned. For that I am truly greatful and refueled to go and fight one make up battle at a time. Go TLB!!! My Mac empties will be saved in Jamaica and sent back to me as that was a major requirement and condition agreed to for me to send several items. Abide by my terms or no make up for you, lol


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 28, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I have no idea what I'm gonna do with everything that I need to weed out. Besides swapping what else have you guys done? I just don't want to swap and take in anything else.


  That's so thoughtful of you girl to want to give away your makeup to other women - women who have been through so much and I'm sure need some pampering! 

  For my swap list, I may just give it away to other makeup enthusiasts who don't have as big of a stash as I do - for example, my husband's cousin or my SIL.  But my items are mostly things that I have used once or twice.  

  I know in my area there is something called the Cinderella Project, which provides young ladies with prom outfits and makeup, etc. They take new makeup, but I'm not sure if it needs to be sealed or not. Maybe there's something in your area that is comparable, an organization that could benefit from your unused products?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Feb 28, 2014)

@veronikawithak  -  are you digging the HG Blushes?  I can't seem to make my Radiant Magenta work for me - maybe it's too bright pink I think (I have a super light skin tone). I've tried it about three times and each time I feel like it's hard for me to put on (like maybe it's overwhelming my face or too bright, etc).  I think I'm returning it   which sucks because it's so pretty in the pan and very finely milled......but I can't wear the pan on my face I guess lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2014)

Shiseido Luminizing Satin Face Color in High Beam White


----------



## Kaori (Mar 1, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Same. Made me depressed. I don't know what I was thinking when I got it all. I'm a mom who barely goes out (out at night) and not working so I really only wear to school things, sports, grocery store. I was talking to my husband and he made me feel better saying I never ask for anything. Which is true. Every dollar I get goes to my kids by choice so every time I get gifts cards or ebates money etc goes right to make up. (I get A LOT of gift cards). I have enough clothes and I live in converse as I hate shoes (don't kill me shoe people) lol there's nothing else really to buy. I need a new hobby!!


  Don't feel depressed by the amount of makeup, they made you happy when you got them didn't they? If they make you feel bad (and you cant return or give them to somebody) then just toss them. I mean would it make you feel bad if you suddenly lost those disliked makeup items? You could try craiglist to see if there is anybody in area that wants them or sell on ebay, or maybe garage sale.
But the drugstore products may not be worth the hassle trying to rehome 
  For the gift cards, you could maybe set a goal to save up for something expensive that you really wanted for awhile(car, trip, holiday, dancing lessons etc)? You could use gift cards to buy groceries etc and then put that amount in saving account for the goal


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 1, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> That's so thoughtful of you girl to want to give away your makeup to other women - women who have been through so much and I'm sure need some pampering!   For my swap list, I may just give it away to other makeup enthusiasts who don't have as big of a stash as I do - for example, my husband's cousin or my SIL.  But my items are mostly things that I have used once or twice.    I know in my area there is something called the Cinderella Project, which provides young ladies with prom outfits and makeup, etc. They take new makeup, but I'm not sure if it needs to be sealed or not. Maybe there's something in your area that is comparable, an organization that could benefit from your unused products?


  Thanks! I'm going to check with the schools too. I know they put on plays a lot. I'm sure they'd even take open stuff. Donating it will make me feel good as I teach my done to give onto others. He loves to help others.    





Kaori said:


> Don't feel depressed by the amount of makeup, they made you happy when you got them didn't they? If they make you feel bad (and you cant return or give them to somebody) then just toss them. I mean would it make you feel bad if you suddenly lost those disliked makeup items? You could try craiglist to see if there is anybody in area that wants them or sell on ebay, or maybe garage sale.  But the drugstore products may not be worth the hassle trying to rehome  For the gift cards, you could maybe set a goal to save up for something expensive that you really wanted for awhile(car, trip, holiday, dancing lessons etc)? You could use gift cards to buy groceries etc and then put that amount in saving account for the goal


 The gift cards are almost gone which is good as the stores I have them in are beauty based. I hoard them than go crazy which was also not helping. My hubby made me feel better too as he said "it's a collection, they are supposed to be big" than he pointed out all his tools he uses only once a year etc and why he needs them still.  Saving for a trip would be fun! I'm going to ask for Disney dollars instead from now on to put towards our trip. Do they still make them? Oh I hope so. I want my kids to experience them lol it's probably a gift card now   Thank you!


----------



## josephine90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Guys, I want to get tom ford lip sheer in paradisco but I feel like that's $50 I can put in my disney fund! What should I do?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Guys, I want to get tom ford lip sheer in paradisco but I feel like that's $50 I can put in my disney fund! What should I do?


  Hm... I've never tried TF lipsticks so I can't say if they're worth the $$. But that is a LOT of money for any lip product. I googled the shade and it doesn't look unique to me. If you don't have a shade like that yet, maybe you can find a similar one from a cheaper brand?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 1, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Guys, I want to get tom ford lip sheer in paradisco but I feel like that's $50 I can put in my disney fund! What should I do?


  I agree with naynadine, skip: and enjoy Disney!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 1, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Guys, I want to get tom ford lip sheer in paradisco but I feel like that's $50 I can put in my disney fund! What should I do?


TF is truly a luxury item something to be bought only if you can afford it.  50 dollars is steep and if you are saving for something that 50 dollars  would be better spent at Disney, ,holidays , memories and traveling are worth it.  Only buy it if it won't set you back from your trip or anything else important. I have two of the sheers in my cart but I keeping thinking I could use that 100 when head out to Paris in a couple of months, Still debating the purchase. I keep telling myself that  TF will have something similar soon enough that I can get in the future.  I usually get TF items as treat  like my birthday and/or with Gift cards, flash sales  or reward points from my Credit cards to assuage the guilt of spending that much on makeup.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 1, 2014)

Heygreyness. Your story is truely inspiring. I have been extreamly depressed lately and your story just gives me hope. I spend so much time looking back and regretting the things I have not done instead of living in the now. I should embrace my age. Im slowly starting to realize, with my 20s behind me I can turn into the woman I was meant to be. I just have to be patient and live my life the best I can. You are a vibrant beautiful extrodonary woman, thank you so much :hug: Naynadine we can freak out together! Hehe :cheers: And thank everyone for your words. Your stories make me feel not so alone. I hope things get better for all of you. We can all get through this together


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> My main goal is to keep track of every time I use each item so that I can rotate through and maybe get rid of some things that I don't tend to reach for. So far I've been able to do that every day for 2 months! Also make sure I purchase based on lots of thought and research rather than impulse/hype buys.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to use up or get rid of more products than I take in. I'm also hoping to keep my number of purchases under 12 for the year, excluding gifts, B2M and some other exceptions. I may adjust if I feel like it's too restrictive..
> 
> ...


  You know, I haven't really set goals by items but it's an interesting thought. Blushes could not only be under 20 for me - I think they could be under 10. Having said that, they're clearly a weakness since I have 21 powder (with about six or seven on my swap list) and two cream. I'd be happy to get the number down to about 15 powder; I've come to realize that I generally don't like fussing with uber-pigmented blush that needs to be carefully applied with a fan brush. Given that I like a more subtle blush, it makes sense to just buy those in the first place. I also have discovered that I really like the BB Pot Rouge; they're barely there and are great layered under powder products. I think they'll be great in the summer when nothing wants to stay on me. I have two and wouldn't want to go above 2-3 because then I can actually finish them up in a reasonable time frame.

  Twenty for lipstick would be about right, I think. I'm at 27 now, but I have a few shades I once liked but now never reach for. I like the colour of some a lot (Twig, Brave) but I no longer like the finish. In the days before I had as much, I'd have used them up by putting a bit of gloss over them. Now I just buy a version in a finish I like better. It's not hard when I easily BTM for 5 lippies a year and then buy a few (Huggables, etc) that I like. I gave my 12 year-old Caliente last night because that kind of glitter just looks silly on me now and it looks great on her. I have five BTM empties again although I just turned 12 in (I didn't realize that I could BTM twist up liners and I had a few) and 2-3 gloss that I'll put effort towards using up in the next month or so. I have my eye on one Playland lippie and I'll get it free that way.

  I like swapping out products like lipstick and gloss within 2 years. I've had a few l/g go off on me and I have three CSGs coming up on the two year mark. I can get 3-4 years out of MAC lipsticks typically, but I'm usually over the colour by then. If it's one I like and use, I've finished it long before that. If it's one I liked for a bit but am over, I BTM it. I'm liking creamier finishes now (Huggables, Creamsheens) and they get used up more quickly since I reapply all through the day so I actually finish at least six a year.

  I have nine highlighters and that's a bit more than I need. I don't know that I'd add any others but I've swapped out most of my MSF this year. I do like my EDSF a lot, but I'm going through them so slowly that I can't see needing a replacement for years. I'll probably stick to what I have and simply not add any more here. I'm happy to have found better homes for the ones I let go of.


----------



## lyseD (Mar 1, 2014)

My February buys ---

  Pro Longwear eye shadows --- Always Sunny and Bloom On
  Lipsticks --- Creme d'nude
  Eye shadows -- Paradisco
  Paint Pot -- Stormy Pink
  Lip Gloss --- Spite


  Not so good when it is written out like that. Ugh.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

My collection photos - everything I have (other than a handful of backups - staples plus two l/s) is kept in my bathroom vanity. I have one full drawer that's dedicated to makeup and then the five eyeshadow palettes that don't fit are stored standing in a plastic holder in the drawer below with my hair tools (brushes, blow dryer/straightening iron), two makeup bags full of samples (one fragrance, one skincare) and Clarisonic adapter/extra brush heads. All very organized because it would make me crazy otherwise. I have my brushes and lip/eye pencils standing on the counter in round containers for easy access. I didn't bother taking a pic of those but can if anyone would like to see them (after my weekend brush wash).

  Main makeup collection:





  Closed eyeshadow palettes (I also have two MAC 15-pan in the drawer above):





  Shot of the palettes open:





  As I use up my fluidlines I don't think I'll replace most of them since I'm really loving the UD 24/7 liners. I have a few e/s duo/singles for sale/swap as well. I'd like to be able to move more of my palettes up into my main drawer and will as soon as there's space cleared.

  Forgot:
  I have NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder and MAC Loose Blot Powder on the counter and I keep my MAC foundations in the fridge - I have a small screw top container in my drawer that I keep filled with F&B. I don't have much F&B left (it's the larger 4.0 oz size but I'll have had it two years this summer) and I don't expect to replace it once it's gone. I'll get a darker shade of Bobbi Brown BB cream for summer instead. I also have Matchmaster 1.5 in the fridge; I should give that a try with my Beauty Blender. If I still find it too formal looking, I'm going to BTM it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

Ladies, confession time.........

  I went to get a new primer and lip gloss since I'm almost finished the only ones I have. I also picked up an Anastasia Brow Wiz as a backup for the MAC pencil I'm currently using (I like to have an extra on hand because you can never tell when they're done).

  All was well and good until I started looking at the HG section. And came home with another powder and blush.. Bad bad bad. The whole time I was seriously yelling at myself in my head.. All the way to the checkout counter. They're both unlike anything else I have and they will get lots of use, but I didn't "need" them.. clearly! Lol. About the last thing I need is another blush right now! I felt so out of control and that's what I'm upset about the most. And I didn't even wait until the sale.. I pretty much forgot I was even planning to until later.

  So there it is. No excuses, not sure what to say for myself except that I didn't have as much of a handle on things as I thought I did and my shopping habits are gradually becoming a concern for me now that I've been writing down all my hair/nails/makeup/misc beauty purchases.. I'm fine if I avoid shopping altogether, but if I need to repurchase things I use everyday that's when I get into trouble by adding things on. Anyone have any tips on how to deal with this? #thestruggleisreal



Glitteryvegas said:


> @veronikawithak  -  are you digging the HG Blushes?  I can't seem to make my Radiant Magenta work for me - maybe it's too bright pink I think (I have a super light skin tone). I've tried it about three times and each time I feel like it's hard for me to put on (like maybe it's overwhelming my face or too bright, etc).  I think I'm returning it   which sucks because it's so pretty in the pan and very finely milled......but I can't wear the pan on my face I guess lol.


 @Glitteryvegas, yes I love them. Brush is very important for me. I use the 159 (elegant's recommendation) and swirl around the whole compact a few times to get an even distribution of blush/powder. Tap off excess and use one side per cheek to deposit color, then blend the edges with what is left. I have ME (and DH now, ugh lol) and they work on my extremely light skin. You could also try brushing a little of the corresponding powder over the top to tone it down (either using the veins from your blush if they're big enough or if you have the powder separately). Some people like the 187 or 129 but they didn't really work for me since I like to apply mine more precisely.

  ***BUT if you can't make it work or you'd have to buy other products to make it work (I loved them so much it was worth it to me to get the 159, and it's been great for other pigmented blushes I had trouble with), return it!! So not worth keeping it if it's only pretty in the pan. Also, RM is the only blush I don't really want as I think it would probably be too bright for me.. Haven't tried it though. Maybe you could exchange for a different one? Hope that helps. You can check out the HG thread for more info, I don't want to post anything too enabling here.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ladies, confession time.........
> 
> I went to get a new primer and lip gloss since I'm almost finished the only ones I have. I also picked up an Anastasia Brow Wiz as a backup for the MAC pencil I'm currently using (I like to have an extra on hand because you can never tell when they're done).
> 
> ...


  Warning: Financial professional response coming - non-judgmental but boring.

  My advice would be to keep a spending journal. It's not fun or flashy, but it works for the same reason WW makes you track eating/count points.

  Write down every penny you spend every day and where you were when you did it. You can do it in paper format or on your phone. It really doesn't take more than a few seconds each time. Over time, patterns emerge. It can be a real eye-opener to realize that you're dropping $1500 a year on coffee drinks or that you never go downstairs to take a break at the office without buying _something_. When you go to buy staples at the drugstore or Sephora, make a list and just bring enough cash to pay for what you've budgeted. Leave your debit and credit cards at home.

  I had to do this years ago when I got into the habit of treating my credit card limits as if they were cash in my wallet. Easily done, not so easy to dig out of. I switched to only spending cash (divided it up into envelopes on payday) and paid everything off within a year. It wasn't a fun year, but it was immensely satisfying. I promised myself that I would never carry a balance again and I haven't.

  You can get this under control and you will not have to deprive yourself of the things you need and really want to do so. You just need to stop the mindless spending that in the end really doesn't bring nearly as much pleasure when it's over.


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Warning: Financial professional response coming - non-judgmental but boring.
> 
> My advice would be to keep a spending journal. It's not fun or flashy, but it works for the same reason WW makes you track eating/count points.
> 
> ...


Great response and advice! A spending journal is really the best way to track purchases.  I usually only carry a balance for travel or a big ticket item that I've budgeted for and want the rewards points! Then I pay it off with 1-3 months but I have the money saved first!  Another way is to order your staples online as you can't swatch anything new and you will be less tempted to try something sight unseen.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ladies, confession time.........
> 
> I went to get a new primer and lip gloss since I'm almost finished the only ones I have. I also picked up an Anastasia Brow Wiz as a backup for the MAC pencil I'm currently using (I like to have an extra on hand because you can never tell when they're done).
> 
> ...


  dude the struggle is real!
  it's hard to do it, as when you're in buying mode it's very easy to add things on and or continue with a purchase you're not even sure about.
  the best advice i have is if you have even a slight niggling feeling, put it down and leave it.
  see how you feel in a few hours, days, weeks, heck even months!
  can you pinpoint the specific bad feelings you had about it?
  writing down buzzwords surrounding how you felt might make you understand.
  ultimately it turns something that should be a pleasure - buying yourself a luxury of makeup - into a tarnished experience, so we want to avoid that for you 
  if you can skip, chances are you'll be able to get your hands on it at a later date if you really do have skippers remorse (i just got veronica's blush off ebay a year after it came out!)

  and think about your triggers or situations where you feel out of control.
  personally, i dont buy much makeup in store, though i usually get a better experience that way.

  my main problem is ebay - i do get a lot of really good bargains on there but i do also buy stuff i really could do without.
  i sell a lot of stuff on there, and with the last month i've seen that most of my purchases are blocked together in one day, usually a sunday when my listings end and when a lot of other listings end.
  because i've got my 'watch items ending soon' head on, im poised and ready to spend away without thinking!
  but now i've seen that i'll definately be reigning it in a bit more 

  when in doubt, just breathe, remember you have plenty and see where you are then


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 1, 2014)

Further to what i said above, i'm shocked to see that i'm pretty much at the same point i was last month with my beauty spends and purchases.
  i bought a LOAD of kora products, a really big investment but im really loving them so no regrets there at all.

  looking back at my feb goal - i wanted just 4 beauty purchases, that was stupidly ambitious for me!
  BUT im glad to say i've bought just 4 items of makeup in feb, with 2 makeup brushes also.
  so that's a number i think i can stick to with ease from now on  and im certainly enjoying the makeup i have already a lot more and rediscovering colours etc.

  my area of concern is body care - lotions, face stuff, shower and bath things.
  i really dont need anymore!
  hopefully i can stick to the odd lush purchase and bring that area of beauty spending down considerably.

  i didnt have many empties this month so im thinking i can make march a use up month.
  honestly im noweher near finishing any of my colour cosmetics so its kind of pointless me setting myself a challenge to finish any of those up.
  the stash decreases every week though as i pull things out for sale/giving away 

  i would quite like a challenge for march though, hmmm?


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Warning: Financial professional response coming - non-judgmental but boring.
> 
> My advice would be to keep a spending journal. It's not fun or flashy, but it works for the same reason WW makes you track eating/count points.
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much Audrey! I really need the financial professional influence in my life.. I am keeping a list of all of my beauty purchases and their cost/totals (not a reasonable amount for 2 months I have to say). You're right, I do need to keep doing it for EVERYTHING though. One of my goals for this year was to spend less and so I was keeping track of every penny and it did help for several weeks. But then I got a scholarship so I wasn't as concerned about $ and it kind of went out the window.. I've been working through my entire education and I've received funding through scholarships and bursaries so I'm not as much in debt as others in my program. I think that tends to make me more lenient with myself and that's really not right. The reality is I do still have some debt and any amount is a negative thing.

@Calla88 & @kerry-jane88, thanks for your comments! Totally on point. I think one of my biggest problems is coping mechanisms.. I never learned any healthy emotional habits from my parents.. at all. My mother is a huuuge emotional eater and I feel like a lot of that rubbed off on me. I'm terrified of ending up obese and unhealthy and so I try my best to not deal with things through eating. But that tends to translate to shopping or other unhealthy habits. I'm working on trying things like meditation, exercise, etc. The thing that gets me is I know all of the behavioral techniques I should be using on myself and I happily give my friends and loved ones advice but I give myself a free pass.. It makes no sense..

  I'm happy that I've been rotating through my stash, trying to use things up, no longer buying things that don't work for me. But I'm still struggling with the shopping and probably will be for a very long time. I'm going to take it one day/week/month at a time, be more thorough with tracking all of my purchases, and keep working at it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ladies, confession time.........  I went to get a new primer and lip gloss since I'm almost finished the only ones I have. I also picked up an Anastasia Brow Wiz as a backup for the MAC pencil I'm currently using (I like to have an extra on hand because you can never tell when they're done).  All was well and good until I started looking at the HG section. And came home with another powder and blush.. Bad bad bad. The whole time I was seriously yelling at myself in my head.. All the way to the checkout counter. They're both unlike anything else I have and they will get lots of use, but I didn't "need" them.. clearly! Lol. About the last thing I need is another blush right now! I felt so out of control and that's what I'm upset about the most. And I didn't even wait until the sale.. I pretty much forgot I was even planning to until later.  So there it is. No excuses, not sure what to say for myself except that I didn't have as much of a handle on things as I thought I did and my shopping habits are gradually becoming a concern for me now that I've been writing down all my hair/nails/makeup/misc beauty purchases.. I'm fine if I avoid shopping altogether, but if I need to repurchase things I use everyday that's when I get into trouble by adding things on. Anyone have any tips on how to deal with this? #thestruggleisreal


  I think you've gotten some really good advice. A spending journal would be frightening but I imagine super effective. I agree with another response that said to recognize your triggers. I always spend more if I am at the actual store because I am prone to browsing around and swatching...we all know how that ends. So when possible I order the items online. I am much less likely to browse around the website and also not likely to buy when I can't see it in person.   My final advice is to not impulse buy. If you see those HG products you should note the ones you like but leave without them. If you still want them in X amount of time and it is within your budget, then maybe grab them. Everyone has setbacks! I had a few of my own recently but we're all here to support each other!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Further to what i said above, i'm shocked to see that i'm pretty much at the same point i was last month with my beauty spends and purchases.
> i bought a LOAD of kora products, a really big investment but im really loving them so no regrets there at all.
> 
> looking back at my feb goal - i wanted just 4 beauty purchases, that was stupidly ambitious for me!
> ...


  Thank you!! It is frightening.. haha. I need to keep my total written on my wallet so everytime I go to take it out it will hopefully make me stop there.

  I just unsubscribed from the Hourglass thread, and almost every other product and collection thread (except the Patentpolish). I loved the first couple of the HG products I got and so I just have been soo attracted to the others ever since. I even tried to delay.. and had been delaying for a few weeks.. but when they were right in front of me I couldn't do it. I need a serious break from thinking about new products. Spring is the worst time because everyone seems to be coming out with all these new things and you kind of feel that need to refresh. I will try to refresh my meal/exercise routine and other things instead..


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 1, 2014)

Tidied my smellies and body lotions. Most lotions are matching to perfume ones I've aquired, lots of mini ones im going to keep out where I can see them. I've ended up with a weird basket full of samples, travlos, shimmer powder/lotion and two perfumes I'll only wear at night now: Gucci guilty and kim k. I wanted everything to be kept together but I don't have roim seeings how the rest of my vanity is covered in makeup boxes. But I've put the basket ofodds by my door to keep that stuff out in sight at least. I've nearly finished lady gaga perfume at least!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've nearly finished lady gaga perfume at least!


  Great idea to keep them in a box by the door! I keep the stuff I'm trying to use up on my desk by my bed so I can put them on when I do my makeup or before bed. Hopefully finishing the GaGa perfume will refresh your motivation to keep going with the rest!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 1, 2014)

I finished my inventory I now just need to add up the totals. Before I do that and post it I need to decide what my ideal stash would be so I can see where I need to work towards .... Excited and scared !


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 1, 2014)

*@veronikawithak*, The spending journal can be and is frightening, I was very lucky as I didn't have any student loans for undergraduate school and got a new car for graduation , So I truly didn't have any real debt when I got my first job. Which meant I didn't need to budget , because I knew my income more than covered my rent , had savings automatically taken out and essentials. So I spent freely and picked up some bad shopping habits. Basically I bought whatever I wanted and didn't pay much attention to it. Quite a  few years later I switched my career path and the money wasn't the same so for the first time in my life I had to become aware of my spending , no more eating out practically every night and treating people to drinks  , buying the latest fashion, make up and so on. The first thing I was told to do was the spending journal which really helped me to target my unnecessary spending like magazine , I often would buy 6+ fashion monthly at news stand prices and going out to lunch every day. Two budget killers.  It's good that you recognize your emotional shopping so you can curb it now.

  I'm doing well on my low buy , nothing for Feb, so we will see how March goes. I'm planning a trip overseas so I have been saving a little extra to shop when I'm there. I need to organize my collection but I'm not sure I'm ready to see it on display!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 1, 2014)

A point on spending journals, I've kept one for beauty and im shocked at the end of the month when I've added the amounts up, but as a constant reminder/deterrent, it needs to be a running total! So I'll be doing that now on.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

Since I'm just passing a lazy Saturday (need to get my butt into gear - I'm still in pajamas) I decided to try out my Matchmaster 1.5 foundation (absolutely perfect shade for me, but too heavy/formal a finish) with the Beauty Blender I bought at the Sephora F&F sale. OMG - it's amazing. Looks like I'm not wearing a thing but my skin looks virtually flawless. Definitely keeping this!

  Then, because Roni recommended the 159 (one of my favourite MAC brushes ever) for the Ambient Blush, I thought I'd give Luminous Flush one more try before returning it. Lo and behold, it's just the right brush for application - I can't believe what a difference it made. I'd tried the fan brush (harder to apply blush the way I like it with that) and the 188 and I didn't love either. This is just perfect. Not going to be returning the blush after all. That's ok - I'd planned to buy two and was disappointed that I didn't like LF better. I still like Dollymix but I tend to just apply that to the apples of my cheeks when I want a 'just in from the cold' look. 

  Instead of a return, I think I need another 159. I use the one I have daily for highlighting. Clearly I need two.

  There is nothing I like better than discovering that I really can enjoy something I already own if I just use it a different way!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *@veronikawithak*, The spending journal can be and is frightening, I was very lucky as I didn't have any student loans for undergraduate school and got a new car for graduation , So I truly didn't have any real debt when I got my first job. Which meant I didn't need to budget , because I knew my income more than covered my rent , had savings automatically taken out and essentials. So I spent freely and picked up some bad shopping habits. Basically I bought whatever I wanted and didn't pay much attention to it. Quite a  few years later I switched my career path and the money wasn't the same so for the first time in my life I had to become aware of my spending , no more eating out practically every night and treating people to drinks  , buying the latest fashion, make up and so on. The first thing I was told to do was the spending journal which really helped me to target my unnecessary spending like magazine , I often would buy 6+ fashion monthly at news stand prices and going out to lunch every day. Two budget killers.  It's good that you recognize your emotional shopping so you can curb it now.
> 
> I'm doing well on my low buy , nothing for Feb, so we will see how March goes. I'm planning a trip overseas so I have been saving a little extra to shop when I'm there. I need to organize my collection but I'm not sure I'm ready to see it on display!


  Thanks for sharing your experiences! I am definitely going to make more of an effort to record all my spending. I was also lucky in not having any debt from undergrad but now that I'm in a professional program I have had to take on more to pay for the exorbitant tuition we get charged. There's almost a culture of acceptance around it too, where (unless your parents are paying for everything - mine are not paying for anything) you're expected to have significant debt after graduation. I think I'm at that point where my purchasing habits and income have stayed the same, but expenses have gone way up due to school.. I know it's inevitable that I'll be paying back debt for a while after I graduate anyway.. which makes it harder to be strict with myself. That attitude needs to be nipped in the bud though..

  Last year when I was more interested in minimalism I found it easier to avoid the buying frenzy.. I feel like I need to print out this article and post it by my desk where I can see it everyday!: http://inoveryourhead.net/the-short-16-step-guide-to-getting-rid-of-your-crap/ 

  PS. GREAT job on your low buy! Nothing for February is an awesome total! I hope to have a 0 purchase month sometime this year.. I really want to get this under control.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 1, 2014)

Everyone who sang the praises of Shiseido High Beam White and suggested it - you are all my hero. I picked it up today and am just thrilled!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 1, 2014)

Right are we ready I'm not!  This is my ideal stash;  2 primers 3 foundations 2 concealers 3 bronzers 2 powders 2 highlighters 1 setting spray  20 blushes 15 mac shadows 10 single shadows 5 duo/trio/quads 5 palettes 2 cream shadows 2 brow products - gel and powder 2 mascaras 10 high end lipsticks 10 drug store lipsticks 5 lip glosses 5 lip crayons  3 lip liners 1 gel eye liner 10 pencil liners 3 liquid liners 2 cream blushes 5 loose shadows  Now that's not small but I think I could cope with that and use things regularly still and have enough variety.  I am now going to add up my totals for the same categories. I know I will be way over but at least I can move forward. I already have done some selling on eBay so I am in a better place than I was in January, the key I am hoping is to keep moving in the right direction!  Back in a minute !


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 1, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Guys, I want to get tom ford lip sheer in paradisco but I feel like that's $50 I can put in my disney fund! What should I do?


  SKIP! Put it toward your Disney trip. As others have said, you can probably find a similar colour at a lower price point. :nods:  * * *  No makeup purchases in February for me, either! :cheer:  I will be purchasing a blush this month, however (blush is one of my "in moderation" products; a reminder that my low-buy is based on product type). I had a bit of a time deciding between NARS Sex Fantasy, MAC Well Dressed, and Hourglass Ethereal Glow -- all pale pinks, all at various price points. After a little back-and-forth with myself I've decided I'm going to order Sex Fantasy. Not because it's LE, but because I think it'll suit me better, plus I like NARS' blush formula a lot, and also because I'm planning to buy the Ethereal Light powder later this year anyway.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Everyone who sang the praises of Shiseido High Beam White and suggested it - you are all my hero. I picked it up today and am just thrilled!


  Yayyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so happy to hear you love it!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 1, 2014)

And here are my actuals the number in brackets is the no of unopened/ brand new items/back ups included in the total.  Deep breath here we go:  13 (6) primers 23 foundations  15 (6) concealer 11 bronzers 14 powders 7 highlighters 2 setting sprays 57 blushes 58 mac shadows 35 single shadows 18 duos/trios/quads  21 palettes 37 cream shadows 7 brow products 14 (11) mascaras 49 high end lipsticks 41 drugstore lipsticks 30 (15) lip glosses 23 lip crayons 7 lip pencils 7 gel liners 55 pencil liners 11 liquid liners 7 cream blushes 38 loose shadows   OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm just going to take few minutes to absorb that information before I try to form a plan of attack, really disappointed in myself for buying more than I could ever use :-(


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> You can thank @elegant-one for that, she was the one who recommended the 159 to me! Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I completely agree with you. There is a culture of acceptance that debt is inevitable and normal and that it's just fine. It's not an attitude that was there even 20 years ago and it's dangerous. There's obviously a difference between good debt (education that will lead to higher income potential) and bad debt (consumer), but at the end of the day, it's still an impediment for moving on to the next phase of your life. Young adults are being crippled by debt loads; if you each owe $50k, how are you supposed to save for a house, start a family, etc? I know not everyone wants those things, but it's delaying them for almost a decade for those who do. It's taking more than a decade for people to get out from under student loans. 

  I wish it was just tuition that's doing it, but it's not. It's people living well beyond their means. People get used to being able to spend the way they could when they had a part-time job and parents covered all expenses. The reality is that most won't have that kind of discretionary income again until they get to my age and the house is paid for, childcare expenses are gone, college savings are done, etc. It's really important for people to adjust their lifestyle to their income and expenses, but very few do. Many spend every penny they make and then some all the way along and never get over the hump and get to enjoy some debt-free, heavy savings years. There are vast numbers of people going into retirement now with mortgage and other debt. There's no happy ending coming for many of them. Getting old isn't fun regardless, but old and poor is much worse.

  I cannot tell you how many times I've heard 'I wish I'd saved more and started earlier, I just didn't realize...' somber realizations from people. We've culturally shifted away from being debt-averse to being debt-accepting, and it's a troubling trend.

  Most of you here are still very young (by my middle-aged standards) and it's nowhere near too late for you to shift course. Making and sticking to a budget (that includes fun money for things like makeup, but not at the expense of savings) is a habit that gets easier over time. No matter what your budget is for makeup (I had many years when mine was perhaps $100-150 mostly from gifts), there are still ways to make it stretch and have fun with it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I'm just going to take few minutes to absorb that information before I try to form a plan of attack, really disappointed in myself for buying more than I could ever use :-(


  Thank you for having the courage to share your numbers with us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having a starting point is essential to really getting a handle on things. If you look at Pinksofoxy she had less than half the items she started the year with, so don't get too discouraged! At least now you have a baseline and can work from there. You didn't accumulate all of it overnight, so it's not going to disappear overnight either.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I completely agree with you. There is a culture of acceptance that debt is inevitable and normal and that it's just fine. It's not an attitude that was there even 20 years ago and it's dangerous. There's obviously a difference between good debt (education that will lead to higher income potential) and bad debt (consumer), but at the end of the day, it's still an impediment for moving on to the next phase of your life. Young adults are being crippled by debt loads; if you each owe $50k, how are you supposed to save for a house, start a family, etc? I know not everyone wants those things, but it's delaying them for almost a decade for those who do. It's taking more than a decade for people to get out from under student loans.
> 
> I wish it was just tuition that's doing it, but it's not. It's people living well beyond their means. People get used to being able to spend the way they could when they had a part-time job and parents covered all expenses. The reality is that most won't have that kind of discretionary income again until they get to my age and the house is paid for, childcare expenses are gone, college savings are done, etc. It's really important for people to adjust their lifestyle to their income and expenses, but very few do. Many spend every penny they make and then some all the way along and never get over the hump and get to enjoy some debt-free, heavy savings years. There are vast numbers of people going into retirement now with mortgage and other debt. There's no happy ending coming for many of them. Getting old isn't fun regardless, but old and poor is much worse.
> 
> ...


  Very true Audrey, I forget sometimes that the acceptance of debt culture (especially consumer debt) is more widespread. My fiance and I decided years ago that children is not for us for a variety of reasons, so I feel less concerned about it than I would be otherwise (the "you'll change your mind" argument is not relevant for us, so no need to go there). BUT, we do want to travel together and I'm concerned that our debt will be a barrier to that. I'm going to be much more careful going forward. Thanks for all of your helpful advice! I wish I had more friends in the financial industry and less in the more frivolous career paths like medicine and law.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Very true Audrey, I forget sometimes that the acceptance of debt culture (especially consumer debt) is more widespread. My fiance and I decided years ago that children is not for us for a variety of reasons, so I feel less concerned about it than I would be otherwise (the "you'll change your mind" argument is not relevant for us, so no need to go there). BUT, we do want to travel together and I'm concerned that our debt will be a barrier to that. I'm going to be much more careful going forward. Thanks for all of your helpful advice! I wish I had more friends in the financial industry and less in the more frivolous career paths like medicine and law.


  Total generalization, but docs are notorious for being poor money managers.  Money sense and intelligence are not necessarily linked, unfortunately. It's amazing how many high income earners manage to amass significant debt.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Total generalization, but docs are notorious for being poor money managers.  Money sense and intelligence are not necessarily linked, unfortunately. It's amazing how many high income earners manage to amass significant debt.


  Agreed! One of my friends has an obscene credit limit for his MD/PhD program.. I could never deal with the amount of debt he has. I look at it like people eating double the quantity of diet food and gaining weight.. you think you have more flexibility than you actually do. Plus there's the pressure to "keep up" with your peers.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

I spent some of my Paypal balance today. I'm tired of trying to get through the week with a single 239 and 217 brush (and a 224 for blending). I thought I'd try some Hakuhodo brushes (all recommended by T):

  Products
------------------------------------------------------
2 x J142 Eye Shadow Brush Round (H3858)  = $36.00
1 x J5523 Eye Shadow Brush Round & Flat (H3916)  = $18.00
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $54.00

  We're considering an impromptu visit to NYC with the family the week after next. I may pick up a couple of other 239s there. They're $5 cheaper than in Canada.

  I'm still considering the BB Illuminating Bronzing Powder, but if I decide to buy it I'll get it in NY as well. I'm reconsidering now that I'm keeping LF.


----------



## Debbs (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, this is some real deep talk here but I think low income earners are just as guilty of living above their means and trying to keep up with the Jones ( which may be their high income earner friends etc) I just got back from dinner at Red Lobster. I swear in all my life of crowded restaurants and waiting that I have never seen it so bad. I was very confused and asked the server what was going on. He explained to me that it has been this way for the last couple weeks as income tax cheques are coming in. Really??? !!! Beyond baffled at some of the 'necessary' splurges.  I don't get loss for words easily and in this situation to say I was astonished was putting it very mildly. I don't have a issue with how people spend their money but the priorities sometimes are beyond senseless. My sister didn't go back to classroom teaching after many years once the Christmas break was over . She was so stressed out and frustrated with the environment and how the kids grades and failures reflected negatively on her resume as many were primarily interested in competing for hairstyles, fashion including the latest sneakers and IPhones supported by their parents as well as talked to her in a disrespectful manner. She had to seek dermatological treatments due to facial issues, breaking out etc all stress induced. Teaching adults at a college a few nights a week has her more fulfilled now until she is able to get a suitable educational position that doesn't require classroom setting. She is much  happier and has more quality time to spend with 'our' 2yrs old boy. They are currently hanging out in Jamaica for the weekend having fun and visiting family.


----------



## kanne (Mar 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I spent some of my Paypal balance today. I'm tired of trying to get through the week with a single 239 and 217 brush (and a 224 for blending). I thought I'd try some Hakuhodo brushes (all recommended by T):
> 
> Products
> ------------------------------------------------------
> ...


  I honestly never loved my 239 until I (recently) started using is for cream products. I'm really tempted by brushes at the moment. I have been wanting another Sigma E25 (which is their 217 dupe), and today I got an email about the Jaclyn Hill brush box. She's not one of my favourite youtubers, but the selection in the box is fantastic. I should be able to give it a miss though.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Wow, this is some real deep talk here but I think low income earners are just as guilty of living above their means and trying to keep up with the Jones ( which may be their high income earner friends etc) I just for back from dinner at Red Lobster. I swear in all my life of crowded restaurants and waiting that I have never seen it so bad. I was very confused and asked the server what was going on. He explained to me that it has been this way for the last couple weeks as income tax cheques are coming in. Really??? !!! Beyond baffled at some of the 'necessary' splurges. I don't get loss for words easily and in this situation to say I was astonished was putting it very mildly. I don't have a issue with how people spend their money but the priorities sometimes are beyond senseless. My sister didn't go back to classroom teaching after many years once the Christmas break was over . She was so stressed out and frustrated with the environment and how the kids grades and failures reflected negatively on her resume as many were primarily interested in competing for hairstyles, fashion including the latest sneakers and IPhones supported by parent and talked to her in a disrespectful manner. Teaching adults at a college a few nights a week has her fulfilled until she is able to get a suitable educational position that doesn't require classroom setting. She is happier now and has more quality time to spend with 'our' 2yrs old boy. They are curreny hanging out in Jamaica for the weekend having fun and visiting family.


  So true.. the bigger picture is the consumerism treadmill that we're all on. And only a select few people are really benefiting from it.. Hint: it's not us!

  I saw a recent study by Oxfam (http://www.oxfam.org/en/pressroom/pressrelease/2014-01-20/rigged-rules-mean-economic-growth-increasingly-winner-takes-all-for-rich-elites) that said the richest *85 **people *own as much wealth as the poorest *3.5 billion people*.. Half the world's wealth.. owned by 1% of the world's population. I'm disgusted that I contribute to it so much by purchasing things from these massive companies, especially things I don't need. And I'm even more upset that I haven't done enough to change my habits.. I feel like such a pawn sometimes. Don't get me wrong, I'm not against rewarding those who work hard.. but not in a way as skewed as this. Nothing good can come of it.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 1, 2014)

You all have inspired me to go through my stash, lay it all out, and count what I got.  I'm sooooo nervous! But hopefully it will put things in perspective.   In my 20s I had a credit card problem and now I'm about 9,450 in credit card debt. Pretty much all up to the limit. So I vowed not to use them anymore. So all my beauty purchases have to be paid by cash. I've done pretty good so far. I used my card a few times while I was in Vegas but it wasn't for makeup. I actually walked away with no makeup, which was a big accomplishment eith the mac, huge sephora, and inglot stores. Not using my cards is definitely helping with this low buy. Cause most of my money goes towards paying off my credit card debt.


----------



## Kaori (Mar 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> So true.. the bigger picture is the consumerism treadmill that we're all on. And only a select few people are really benefiting from it.. Hint: it's not us!
> 
> I saw a recent study by Oxfam (http://www.oxfam.org/en/pressroom/pressrelease/2014-01-20/rigged-rules-mean-economic-growth-increasingly-winner-takes-all-for-rich-elites) that said the richest *85 **people *own as much wealth as the poorest *3.5 billion people*.. Half the world's wealth.. owned by 1% of the world's population. I'm disgusted that I contribute to it so much by purchasing things from these massive companies, especially things I don't need. And I'm even more upset that I haven't done enough to change my habits.. I feel like such a pawn sometimes. Don't get me wrong, I'm not against rewarding those who work hard.. but not in a way as skewed as this. Nothing good can come of it.


Yeah, sadly it was always like this, overall be it a monarchy or democracy or whatever else it doesn't differ much  Power corrupts, lobbying is just a pretty word for corruption and large companies hire army of lawyers and accountants to be able to pay less taxes, often moving their headquarters to tax-havens and to make all this 'cheating' perfectly legal. Being a small business is much harder than being large business.
  When I was studying economy, I remember there was something that made it illegal to make a monopoly in an industry so that free market could continue, but I wonder what went wrong because so many big companies keep buying out the small companies that there isn't that much competition left anymore. And nothing is preventing you if you have the money, to obtain large shares in all of those big companies.(this may be only Europe thing, I didn't study US economy)
  Thus I try to support small businesses, but quite often if the small business is successful enough, they are bought by a large business in the end. (eg UD was bought by LVMH, then by business-reselling group or something like that and ended to be owned by Loreal; and for over a year Tarte and some others are up for sale...) But mostly I believe that when buying from smaller companies I support people like us =)
  On the positive note, there was a movement from some rich people to give part of their wealth to charities and good causes etc, so all hope is not lost  And honestly, if the large companies don't change what their are doing and the gap between rich and poor will keep widening with middle class disappearing, it will affect them as well, because not many people would buy their stuff anymore. For example right now the alligator farms have hard times, because there just isn't enough people able to afford those expensive products. So don't feel disgusted that you purchase stuff from large companies, because in the end they either change their habits or are doomed to fall. (eg if they keep evading taxes, the national debt of countries keep increasing and may lead to what happened in Greece)


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome points @Kaori! Things always seem to cycle like that.

  But, just once I'd like to see the wolves starve because the sheep got smart.. not just because the wolves greedily overfed and decimated their own food supply..


----------



## lyseD (Mar 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I spent some of my Paypal balance today. I'm tired of trying to get through the week with a single 239 and 217 brush (and a 224 for blending). I thought I'd try some Hakuhodo brushes (all recommended by T):
> 
> Products
> ------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Do you mind sharing where  you ordered the Hakuhodo brushes from?

  thank you.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Do you mind sharing where  you ordered the Hakuhodo brushes from?
> 
> thank you.


  Directly from the Hakuhodo website - they ship internationally.


----------



## josephine90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Im not getting the TF lippie! I know its way more important to create memories with loved ones than buying blushes and lippies, but its just so diff when theres always a new product that i like!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a tiny  confession to make. 
  I literally just got through snipping someone on  evil bay for a tube of Heaux. I've been doing very well with my low buy aside from purchasing Blow. I'm justifying it as an early b-day present to myself. Also, I regret not being able to get a second backup last summer because it went on to  become  my go to lippy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My original tube is quarterway done now.


----------



## Kaori (Mar 1, 2014)

Today amazon has this kindle book for free *25 Days to an Organized Home Challenge: Revolutionize Your Life and Gain More Time* 
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IOWMRAM/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00IOWMRAM&linkCode=as2&tag=hotcoumam-20


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 1, 2014)

@veronikawithak  - Thanks for the tip about the brush girl!  I've been thinking about it all day as I was furiously cleaning our house (not angrily lol - just aggressively!)- whether to buy the brush, as I don't have it, and try to keep the blush, or just return the blush and wait to buy the brush at another time. I think I'm just going to return the blush back onto my store credit card and wait for something I really, really love.  I think coral blushes look great on me, and I have lots of those - but I will be keeping my eye out for a great pink blush (soft pink). 

  I really love reading your posts!  I think we are probably similar in a lot of ways - around the same age, I just got married and we aren't on the 'baby train' that many people our age are on, travel is a priority, starting my career is a huge priority.  I feel like we have a lot in common!  

@Audrey C - glad you found a resolution for your blush issue!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also really enjoyed your posts on finances.  Great Stuff! 



  As I was crazily cleaning today and hubs was assembling new bookshelves, I kept realizing how insane I am. I mean, not literally of course (that I know of??)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But really - what would you call it when a person has so many possessions that she spends all of her time sorting, cleaning, picking up after, re-assembling, organizing, re-organizing, finding, losing, and just generally obsessing over her possessions? _* I mean - I don't feel like I have hobbies. I have things. I have things that are supposed to be hobbies*_ (lots of makeup, lots of books, lots of everything), but I don't have time to do any hobbies because I'm so busy 'preparing' for hobbies (where in the hell is that dang book?  Where'd I put that......(whatever)).  

  We worked all afternoon and it feels like almost little to no progress. It's absolutely bonkers. I mean yes, we did get a lot done.  But if you saw it, you might not think so. 

  So here's my new plan.  This s*** has GOT TO GO.  I can't freaking TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!!  I feel like Susan Power (Powter?) - STOP THE INSANITY! 

  I'm going to start w/consigning some things - housewares, clothing.  Whatever doesn't sell can go to my family or VV or another charity.  Maybe a woman's shelter.  

  Hubs and I want to go to Mexico next year, so that's a priority and paying back debt is a big priority too!  I'm still young so time is on my side, but I need to get that plan in place that will give me a great future too!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Warning: Financial professional response coming - non-judgmental but boring.
> 
> My advice would be to keep a spending journal. It's not fun or flashy, but it works for the same reason WW makes you track eating/count points.
> 
> ...


  I did this for a number of years and it really helped! I wasn't very good about budgeting and needed to see every penny on paper so that I could get a good understanding of what I spent and what I was saving. I'm better at budgeting now so I don't do it anymore but I check my online banking statements weekly so I can keep myself in check. 

  In response to some of your posts about what financial priorities, I was astonished at a recent fb post about buying nail polish. This lady was so upset that she wasn't able to get limited edition Picture Polishes during the initial release, and said that she would have to give up her hobby after that day because she was losing income and would now have to use that fun money to take care of her child. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I could say was Wow. Seems more important to be financially healthy and be able to take care of your family rather than spending money on polish. I love polish, don't get me wrong. Same with makeup. But I recognize that it's a luxury and so unnecessary. It just made me think of how many people are out there that have the same mindset as this woman. It's kind of sad that people have their priorities a bit skewed.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 2, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @veronikawithak  - Thanks for the tip about the brush girl!  I've been thinking about it all day as I was furiously cleaning our house (not angrily lol - just aggressively!)- whether to buy the brush, as I don't have it, and try to keep the blush, or just return the blush and wait to buy the brush at another time. I think I'm just going to return the blush back onto my store credit card and wait for something I really, really love.  I think coral blushes look great on me, and I have lots of those - but I will be keeping my eye out for a great pink blush (soft pink).
> 
> I really love reading your posts!  I think we are probably similar in a lot of ways - around the same age, I just got married and we aren't on the 'baby train' that many people our age are on, travel is a priority, starting my career is a huge priority.  I feel like we have a lot in common!
> 
> ...


  I totally feel you on this.  I've gotten rid of a lot of crap over the years, but in this small studio apartment, no one would be able to tell.  I'm determined to pare down my possessions so that I can stop wasting time stressing over the clutter, and have more time to do the things I love.  

  I bought an Elfa drawer system, the one with the mesh basket runners, from the Container Store last night - it's for my bathroom. My existing situation is not working for me so I hope this new system is just what I need.  

  As far as beauty purchases, I haven't done too shabby even though I'm not on a strict low-buy.  Late last week, I bought 6 Coloured Raine lipsticks, a Bobbi Brown eyeshadow (hope it's my HG nude color - a one and done for the days when I'm limited on time) during her 20% off sale this week, and the new 24-hour eyeshadow primer from Smashbox.  And just today, while I picked up the Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask (OMG, why haven't I tried this sooner - love it!), I returned 4 of the liquid liners from the holiday RiRi collection to Macy's.  I've also sold off ~13-15 items from my sale since Thursday.  Oh that reminds me, I did use the funds from those sales to pick up some Embryolisse products from Hautelook a few days ago.  I've been getting a lot more into to skincare and I've had good experience with this line, so I picked a couple of an old favorite and few new items as well.  

  We all have our successes and slip-ups, but on this journey, we're becoming much more aware of our triggers - and that is a huge success in itself!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 2, 2014)

great info...  I'm going to start tracking my spending. 
  i also setup an acct with mint. yes I use my debit card as cash, it tracks everything and gives me a weekly breakdown... which I have to admit, sometimes I don't want to look at it...  but I'm going to start and analyze what I've been doing. 
  But I probably need to get to the root of why. And develop better habits.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 2, 2014)

I decided to get rid of all my drugstore stuff I do have, besides mascara,  as it's really the only thing I use and I haven't purchased any drugstore in the past year. I am donating it all to a 'half way house' with young girls that had troubled pasts. Excited for them to get it.  Little update: I also tested my returns to macys and they took back viva glam gaga 2 and a perfect day lipsticks with a smile. They were so nice and didn't care that they were purchased a long time ago. They did think I was crazy and asked why I wouldn't put them on eBay but I explained that I just find eBay frustrating. Plus I wasn't looking to make money. One MA artist wanted to buy them off of me but said it was against MAC policy so she couldn't. I'm sure she will find a way as she was gripping tight of them as they were gold lol.  Next trip I'm going to return: Supernova Blush Lavish Living Blush Reel Sexy lipstick So if any takers, last chance    The tracking the spending is a great idea!! I started yesterday since it was the first of the month. Now to see where to cut corners of useless spending. Off to 'mother and son day' at my sons school. The boys get to take mommy out on a date and to a special show. I'm so excited. $75 for me and him so better be somewhere good! LOL (he's 5)


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 2, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Right are we ready I'm not!  This is my ideal stash;  2 primers 3 foundations 2 concealers 3 bronzers 2 powders 2 highlighters 1 setting spray  20 blushes 15 mac shadows 10 single shadows 5 duo/trio/quads 5 palettes 2 cream shadows 2 brow products - gel and powder 2 mascaras 10 high end lipsticks 10 drug store lipsticks 5 lip glosses 5 lip crayons  3 lip liners 1 gel eye liner 10 pencil liners 3 liquid liners 2 cream blushes 5 loose shadows  Now that's not small but I think I could cope with that and use things regularly still and have enough variety.  I am now going to add up my totals for the same categories. I know I will be way over but at least I can move forward. I already have done some selling on eBay so I am in a better place than I was in January, the key I am hoping is to keep moving in the right direction!  Back in a minute !


  Making mine tonight. Although your actual list looks super familiar to mine lol I like these ideal makeup goals too. I just have to figure out how I will let myself part with stuff. My palettes are my most out if control as I always liked the newer stuff. Why do I have naked 1,2 and 3? I don't use any of them yet can't let them go :/


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 2, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @veronikawithak  - Thanks for the tip about the brush girl!  I've been thinking about it all day as I was furiously cleaning our house (not angrily lol - just aggressively!)- whether to buy the brush, as I don't have it, and try to keep the blush, or just return the blush and wait to buy the brush at another time. I think I'm just going to return the blush back onto my store credit card and wait for something I really, really love.  I think coral blushes look great on me, and I have lots of those - but I will be keeping my eye out for a great pink blush (soft pink).
> 
> *I really love reading your posts!  I think we are probably similar in a lot of ways - around the same age, I just got married and we aren't on the 'baby train' that many people our age are on, travel is a priority, starting my career is a huge priority.  I feel like we have a lot in common!  *
> 
> ...


  I feel the exact same when when reading your posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know what you mean about the clutter for sure.. when I moved I took two suitcases.. now my bachelor apartment is stuffed with things all over again.. a lot of things that I rarely (if ever) use. I've done several declutter sessions already but I really need to sit down and go through everything again.. Perfect timing for spring cleaning season.. haha. AND I need to stop bringing things in.

  I also have an issue with "hobbies".. I downsized my jewelery making things into one small organizer box and brought it with me across the country. Number of times I've pulled it out to use: TWO!! After 3 years.. and one of those times was just because I was feeling guilty for not using it. I bought a Filofax last year because I wanted to use it as a planner.. but it was so nice that I didn't like taking it with me and throwing it in a bag because I was afraid I'd scratch it up.. lol. I use my Moleskine and I love that and don't really care if it gets ruined, so I'm going to sell the Filofax. Books, I'm okay with. I only buy them if they're like paperbacks of books I don't want to wait on the list at the library, and I usually donate them after I read them. All of my music and movies are on a hard drive. I'm slowly getting there.. I have to go through my shoes again. I have about 20 pairs so I don't think I'm doing tooo bad there, but I know there are some I should pass on. And clothes. A lot of them are too small for me since I've gained weight, trying to lose it.. but seriously. I hate having so much stuff that you're constantly spending most of your time putting it away.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Very true Audrey, I forget sometimes that the acceptance of debt culture (especially consumer debt) is more widespread. My fiance and I decided years ago that children is not for us for a variety of reasons, so I feel less concerned about it than I would be otherwise (the "*you'll change your mind"* argument is not relevant for us, so no need to go there). BUT, we do want to travel together and I'm concerned that our debt will be a barrier to that. I'm going to be much more careful going forward. Thanks for all of your helpful advice! I wish I had more friends in the financial industry and less in the more frivolous career paths like medicine and law.


  That always drives me up the wall. I know for as long as I can think that I don't want to have children, but I feel like always having to defend myself for it. Not to mention trying to meet a guy who accepts that. How awesome that you've found a partner who has the same life plans


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That always drives me up the wall. I know for as long as I can think that I don't want to have children, but I feel like always having to defend myself for it. Not to mention trying to meet a guy who accepts that. How awesome that you've found a partner who has the same life plans


  As a woman, nothing makes me more crazy that when people act like it's our destiny and purpose to breed. While I'm a mother by choice and can't imagine my life without my children in it, I had a full and rewarding life before they came along and will continue to have one when they leave to make their own way in the world. We're more than uterine life support systems.

  My eldest daughter has always said that she doesn't want children of her own but would enjoy being an aunt to her siblings' kids if they have any. Not a thing wrong with that.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That always drives me up the wall. I know for as long as I can think that I don't want to have children, but I feel like always having to defend myself for it. Not to mention trying to meet a guy who accepts that. How awesome that you've found a partner who has the same life plans


  Meeee tooooo. When I was a teenager I knew it wasn't for me and I get more and more averse to it every year. Even my own mother was asking me about kids this year.. after 10-15 years of assuring her I don't want them.. She thought I was teasing her! I was just baffled after that conversation.. One of my best guy friends who I've known for years assumes it's just because I haven't met the right guy yet.. But I have, and I'm so grateful that we're on the same page about what we want our lives to be like. It's surprising how many guys are set on having kids, but I guess we're kind of conditioned to think women are supposed to want kids and have to "trap" a guy or force it on him. The world is so convoluted I just can't even deal sometimes lol. Watching Mad Men has forever scarred me about what we really want vs. what we're conditioned to want.

  I'm not against children in theory of course, and I understand the economic and social need for reproduction, and obviously the reward in itself. But, I only have one life and I'm going to live it for myself and not towards some greater good. I won't ask someone to justify their choice to have a baby because the benefits are obvious and it's also considered inappropriate, but I have no problem turning the question around on them when they do it to me. Try it sometime, I bet you'll get asked a lot less! Lol.


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 2, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Guys, I want to get tom ford lip sheer in paradisco but I feel like that's $50 I can put in my disney fund! What should I do?


  Disney fund.  TF lipsticks are quite dupey.   You will get a better bang for your buck if you place it into your trip.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 2, 2014)

After a weekend of multiple makeup looks and testing, I've decided that I do want the BB Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Antigua; I'll buy it in NY when I'm there next week. Since I really do want to keep my purchases minimal this year, I decided to return Stereo Rose. I liked it, but it's not materially different when lightly used than Adored and I just don't want a new item that doesn't fill a particular hole unless it gets very heavily used (like my Huggables). I won't let myself have the BB powder without giving up SR or LM. I'm liking Luminous Flush a lot better with the 159, but I'm going to wear it another couple of times to be 100% certain it deserves a place in my 2014 purchase list. 

*2014 Purchases (not including store exchanges/BTM/swaps):*
  Superb - gift
  Luminous Flush - 2014 spend
  Dim Infusion - 2014 spend

*2014 Swaps/Exchanges/BTM:*
  1) Returns of products purchased in 2013 (net -2)
               Naked 2 - exchanged for Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Fresh Melon and Pale Pink
               Clinique Redness Solutions Foundation - exchanged for Bobbi Brown BB Cream
               Empty MAC singles palettes & blush inserts plus pan blush - exchanged for Clinique Neutral Territory 2 palette and Stereo Rose
               Planned: Stereo Rose - exchanged for Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Antigua
  2) BTM (net +3):
               Dreaming Dahlia l/s
               Heavenly Hybrid l/s
               Planned: Head in the Clouds l/s
  3) Swaps (net -4):
               OUT: Stereo Rose 2012, Forever Marilyn, RiRi Diamonds CCB, Modern Mandarin, Early Morning, NARS Liberte, Magnetic Attraction MES 
               IN: Coygirl, Crew Highlight Powder (gifted), Bareness EDB, Ripe for Love, Deliciously Rich f/l
  4) Sales (net - 5): 
               Forever Marilyn x2, Redhead, Flatter Me, Amber Glow

  I think I've now returned anything that I'm not using that's eligible, which means that anything I buy new (that's not a swap) is going to count as a new item to me. I don't count skincare, staples and brushes towards my total because I don't have too many of any of those. 

  Adding up the pluses and minuses, I have five less items than before even if I go ahead and get the BB bronzer. 

  I'm now moving everything left in my swap thread over the Clearance Bin; I've started to get requests from people to just buy the items and I think it's time for that. There's really not much of anything left that I want.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> After a weekend of multiple makeup looks and testing, I've decided that I do want the BB Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Antigua; I'll buy it in NY when I'm there next week. Since I really do want to keep my purchases minimal this year, I decided to return Stereo Rose. I liked it, but it's not materially different when lightly used than Adored and I just don't want a new item that doesn't fill a particular hole unless it gets very heavily used (like my Huggables). I won't let myself have the BB powder without giving up SR or LM. I'm liking Luminous Flush a lot better with the 159, but I'm going to wear it another couple of times to be 100% certain it deserves a place in my 2014 purchase list.  *2014 Purchases (not including store exchanges/BTM/swaps):* Superb - gift Luminous Flush - 2014 spend Dim Infusion - 2014 spend  *2014 Swaps/Exchanges/BTM:* 1) Returns of products purchased in 2013 (net -2)              Naked 2 - exchanged for Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Fresh Melon and Pale Pink              Clinique Redness Solutions Foundation - exchanged for Bobbi Brown BB Cream              Empty MAC singles palettes & blush inserts plus pan blush - exchanged for Clinique Neutral Territory 2 palette and Stereo Rose              Planned: Stereo Rose - exchanged for Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Antigua 2) BTM (net +3):              Dreaming Dahlia l/s              Heavenly Hybrid l/s              Planned: Head in the Clouds l/s 3) Swaps (net -4):              OUT: Stereo Rose 2012, Forever Marilyn, RiRi Diamonds CCB, Modern Mandarin, Early Morning, NARS Liberte, Magnetic Attraction MES               IN: Coygirl, Crew Highlight Powder (gifted), Bareness EDB, Ripe for Love, Deliciously Rich f/l 4) Sales (net - 5):               Forever Marilyn x2, Redhead, Flatter Me, Amber Glow  I think I've now returned anything that I'm not using that's eligible, which means that anything I buy new (that's not a swap) is going to count as a new item to me. I don't count skincare, staples and brushes towards my total because I don't have too many of any of those.   Adding up the pluses and minuses, I have five less items than before even if I go ahead and get the BB bronzer.   I'm now moving everything left in my swap thread over the Clearance Bin; I've started to get requests from people to just buy the items and I think it's time for that. There's really not much of anything left that I want.


  Wow, nice work!!!  FYI, a friend of mine that works at my MAC pro store said the policy changed on B2Ming for LE lipsticks. They aren't supposed to do it anymore. I tried for a FoF lippie and the SA at my department store counter said the policy had changed. So I'm guessing more and more counters and stores will be aware of this soon. Apparently it changed a few months ago but it obviously wasn't made very clear.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 2, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> FYI, a friend of mine that works at my MAC pro store said the policy changed on B2Ming for LE lipsticks. They aren't supposed to do it anymore. I tried for a FoF lippie and the SA at my department store counter said the policy had changed. So I'm guessing more and more counters and stores will be aware of this soon. Apparently it changed a few months ago but it obviously wasn't made very clear.


  That's good to know. Hm...you know, I don't think I want that lipstick enough to actually _buy_ it. BTM is how I get the lippies I think I'll have fun with for a season. If the policy has changed here, I'll skip.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 2, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> The tracking the spending is a great idea!! I started yesterday since it was the first of the month. Now to see where to cut corners of useless spending. Off to 'mother and son day' at my sons school. The boys get to take mommy out on a date and to a special show. I'm so excited. $75 for me and him so better be somewhere good! LOL (he's 5)


Oh wow, I would totally have taken that Reel Sexy off of your hands if I hadn't stocked up this past year! Have you tried some serious blotting action? It is my HG lipstick come spring/summer, but I only can wear it when I blot it and it leaves a gorgeous stain. Absolute love. It's great that they have such a good policy though!

  Sounds like you have a really good plan of action in terms of donating makeup--I've been putting together little makeup care packages for my close friends and family who I know would love the stuff. Am also donating to a woman's shelter that my sister works at. Great to hear that it's going so well for you.


----------



## User38 (Mar 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I agree also. I am probably ahead of my time though.  I made this decision in college. And I have had first hand experience in what it's like to have a child, educating them and teaching them about life -- my niece is a disaster on feet.  And my sister, rest her soul did do her best to no avail. If you read the book "Freakonomics" , the insanity of breeding takes on a different aspect too.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MadTheologian*
> 
> 
> ...


  I so agree with the Disney fund taking priority.  but I do not agree that TF lippies are that dupeable -- I say this because I have tried to dupe.  Futile.  But honestly, if you have to make a decision as to whether to enjoy life and it's memories or buying a lippie, you might need to rethink priorities.

@Glitteryvegas @veronikawithak @Kaori @Audrey C
@Naynadine
  and anyone else I may have left out.. 

  So so wonderful to read some of the many ideas which are so necessary for us to become full fledged women.. not little girls who have to preen and be "pretty" all the time.  Pretty is a choice not an obligation - but, we all love to look our best or at least try to. 

  The real obligations are what you ladies have mentioned:  priorities, home, family, children (if any), life and good times.  The rest are just frivolities which we enjoy and should -- but with a modicum of constraint.  And yes, our economic societies are so melded together that entire global systems are askew with consumerism.  Case examples abound. 

  it's also great that you are keeping track of your expenses.. it really helps.  I do not keep track of my expenses per se.  I keep a certain amount of disposable cash for whatever I want and use from that -- it's a system I have developed for myself due to my work and it's needs (not wants).  

  I also agree that docs and lawyers are easy prey who don't know how to handle money.  They make so much of it and don't know how to manage it.  I have first hand experience with this issue and do my best to warn my doc/legal pals to invest wisely.

  you kids are great.. you keep surprising me!

  xoxox


  *back from long weekend on an island
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with Bert


----------



## User38 (Mar 2, 2014)

and Spectra is not quoting..


----------



## Kaori (Mar 2, 2014)

For those who plan to visit Disneyland in CA or FL, here is free DVD:  https://www.disneyvacations.com/dv/en_US/VacationPlanningDVD/index


----------



## keishapooh (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi  When you returned it did they give u all the money back?  





Starlight77 said:


> I decided to get rid of all my drugstore stuff I do have, besides mascara,  as it's really the only thing I use and I haven't purchased any drugstore in the past year. I am donating it all to a 'half way house' with young girls that had troubled pasts. Excited for them to get it.  Little update: I also tested my returns to macys and they took back viva glam gaga 2 and a perfect day lipsticks with a smile. They were so nice and didn't care that they were purchased a long time ago. They did think I was crazy and asked why I wouldn't put them on eBay but I explained that I just find eBay frustrating. Plus I wasn't looking to make money. One MA artist wanted to buy them off of me but said it was against MAC policy so she couldn't. I'm sure she will find a way as she was gripping tight of them as they were gold lol.  Next trip I'm going to return: Supernova Blush Lavish Living Blush Reel Sexy lipstick So if any takers, last chance    The tracking the spending is a great idea!! I started yesterday since it was the first of the month. Now to see where to cut corners of useless spending. Off to 'mother and son day' at my sons school. The boys get to take mommy out on a date and to a special show. I'm so excited. $75 for me and him so better be somewhere good! LOL (he's 5)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just saw Pinksofoxy's video and its so inspiring! I need to declutter way more but I am getting there


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 2, 2014)

WOW!! You girls are on FIRE!!!! I love all this to pieces!

  I think I'm having as much fun getting rid of things as I have been taking them in... I just need to do a LOT more of it! I'm seriously debating skipping Playland and the PS Collections altogether! I'm just trying to figure out if I'm actually strong enough to do that! Those blush ombres have been tempting me from day 1, but I'm sure I can dupe every shade in those with stuff I already have... I'm going to give myself a few more days to decide. But after I post the pics of my stash this week... you will all tell me to go to the doctor and get my head examined!

  I had fun last week when my son's little girl friend (not actual "GIRLFRIEND" thank gawd! I'm not ready for that!) came over... I dumped out my makeup swap bag and told her to have at it! My sister happened to be over and she started peeking too, so I told her the same. I was blown away at how reserved this young lady was! She picked 2-3 things and sat quiet, but eyes all sparkly! I looked at her and said... if you don't pick some more stuff, I'll pick it for you! She giggled and took a few more things... by "force" of course! LOL (It was kinda like seeing how a kid "really" is by holding out your Halloween bucket and letting them take what they want! The "good" "polite" ones will take 1-2 things... the greedy poops will reach in with full fists! Good to discover my son has good friend-picking skills!) 
  My sister took 3 things too. When they were both gone, I was so happy to go cross those things off my list! It felt good! Now if I can just do that 1 million more times and NOT take tons more in.... I MIGHT start making some REAL progress!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> WOW!! You girls are on FIRE!!!! I love all this to pieces!  I think I'm having as much fun getting rid of things as I have been taking them in... I just need to do a LOT more of it! I'm seriously debating skipping Playland and the PS Collections altogether! I'm just trying to figure out if I'm actually strong enough to do that! Those blush ombres have been tempting me from day 1, but I'm sure I can dupe every shade in those with stuff I already have... I'm going to give myself a few more days to decide. But after I post the pics of my stash this week... you will all tell me to go to the doctor and get my head examined!  I had fun last week when my son's little girl friend (not actual "GIRLFRIEND" thank gawd! I'm not ready for that!) came over... I dumped out my makeup swap bag and told her to have at it! My sister happened to be over and she started peeking too, so I told her the same. I was blown away at how reserved this young lady was! She picked 2-3 things and sat quiet, but eyes all sparkly! I looked at her and said... if you don't pick some more stuff, I'll pick it for you! She giggled and took a few more things... by "force" of course! LOL (It was kinda like seeing how a kid "really" is by holding out your Halloween bucket and letting them take what they want! The "good" "polite" ones will take 1-2 things... the greedy poops will reach in with full fists! Good to discover my son has good friend-picking skills!)  My sister took 3 things too. When they were both gone, I was so happy to go cross those things off my list! It felt good! Now if I can just do that 1 million more times and NOT take tons more in.... I MIGHT start making some REAL progress!


  Aww that sounds so sweet  The skipping gets infectious! I've passed on FOF now I've decided I'll do the same for playland!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 2, 2014)

keishapooh said:


> Hi  When you returned it did they give u all the money back?


 Yes. Exactly what I paid. One was too old so had to be store credit and the other I just took as store credit because I used a debit card I no longer had. They were super nice about it to so I feel comfortable bringing some more back. I am only bringing back things swatched once or not at all. Nothing is used although they said they'd take it.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That always drives me up the wall. I know for as long as I can think that I don't want to have children, but I feel like always having to defend myself for it. Not to mention trying to meet a guy who accepts that. How awesome that you've found a partner who has the same life plans


  I feel you ladies!! I have TWO boys. 2 and a half and one. In school full time for my nursing degree. I am sooooo done with kids!!! But everyone and I mean EVERYONE tells me I'll have a girl or at least try for one. From family, to the cashier, to the person in line. Everyone tells me I'll change my mind.  Yes once I'm done with school and my kids are big I want to leave my hopeful career and start ALL over to have a daughter?! No thanks I want to put my kids through college and travel not have another one lol


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Audrey, well said!! I feel exactly the same way. LOL @ uterine life support.. So frighteningly true. It's amazing how much gender inequality there still is in the developed world but it's glossed over by this pretty picture of "choices". My fiance and I argued about me not wanting to take his last name for quite a while.. When I had a long list of reasons and his was "that's just what happens when you get married..", it was obvious that reason would eventually prevail (and people say women are the irrational ones..). Fortunately he's a pretty reasonable and progressive person aside from a few little random ideas left over from his traditional upbringing. His brother and sister-in-law just had a baby, so we're fine being the "cool" aunt and uncle.
> 
> 
> Meeee tooooo. When I was a teenager I knew it wasn't for me and I get more and more averse to it every year. Even my own mother was asking me about kids this year.. after 10-15 years of assuring her I don't want them.. She thought I was teasing her! I was just baffled after that conversation.. One of my best guy friends who I've known for years assumes it's just because I haven't met the right guy yet.. But I have, and I'm so grateful that we're on the same page about what we want our lives to be like. It's surprising how many guys are set on having kids, but I guess we're kind of conditioned to think women are supposed to want kids and have to "trap" a guy or force it on him. The world is so convoluted I just can't even deal sometimes lol. Watching Mad Men has forever scarred me about what we really want vs. what we're conditioned to want.
> ...


  Kind of sad that sometimes we might feel we have to justify our decision, as if we would be horrible people or less loving or caring and don't like children just because we don't want to have any of our own :/ Totally agree with the rest of your post as well, very well said


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sephora is now shipping to the UK, so many lemming!  I have created an account and a loves list, now going to try sitting on my hands to prevent me ordering!  Following my full investory of my stash at the weekend, I have been doing a lot of thinking, I am a long way off my ideal stash sizes and I recognise I can't get there overnight, equally I don't want to ban myself from buying anything as I suspect that could be counter productive.  Instead I am making March a consolidation month, so here is what I plan  13 (6) primers
 - concentrat on using up the minis and sample sizes  23 foundations
 Already doing quite well here, a large proportion are half used, I am concentrating on using up by having 2-3 different formulas in rotation.   15 (6) concealer
 only 11 are opened, I am going to try to use up those that have less than 50% left first.  11 bronzers
 Umm I never wear bronzer so why do I have so many! I think I could get away with 3-4 so I am going to test them out over the next 2 months and work out which ones I like best. maybe I will get rid of surplus drugstore ones too/  14 powders
 I can't believe I had so many!, I want to keep the hourglass ones and the guerlain ones, the drugstores are on there way out I suspect and the mac ones I will try to use up  7 highlighters
 Umm like bronzer I don't where these a lot! I think I need 3-4 a gold, champagne and a pink one and maybe a cream ? Like bronzers I will look to get rid of the drugstore ones.  2 setting sprays
 Fix + is nearly finished so I will be down to one in the next month or so, no real action required here!  57 blushes
 My biggest weakness I wear it everyday, not sure how to tackle this one for now so I am going to leave these as is for now and concentrate on tackling ares where I think I can make progress.  58 mac shadows
 I reorganised these to put my favourites in a 15 pan palette and a Quad, I think if i purchased another quad I might be close to the right number, I know there is at leasts 7 shadows I never wear so maybe I will try to get this to 30 shadows then condense down from there. I also know that I don't like my chunky double palette so I am going to sell this and get another 15 pan palette for now until I condense down to 15 shadows.  35 single shadows
 Umm not sure how to attack this so I am going to leave this for now.  18 duos/trios/quads
 I think I can do quite alot of stash reducing her I prob only use around 8 of them so I may get rid of the drugstore ones then I can think more about the higher end ones.  21 palettes
 Tempted to do a seriously bit of clearing out. I am definitely keeping my yaby palette as I love the mini sizes of the colours and use the pearl paint formula as eyeliner a lot. I am also going to keep my naked basics and laura mercier artist palettes. Drugstore palettes that never get touched will prob go. The hardest descision will be what to do with my Naked 1,2, & 3 palette, they don't get used much ? I might make these my april challenge to use these as my only shadows and see if I fall in love with them, if not it might be time to say goodbye ?  37 cream shadows
 oh dear, this was the biggest shock I think, I can't believe I have soo many! This area needs some significant work in my opinion as cream shadows don't last forever. i want to keep my Laura Mercier Cavier sticks and the estee lauder cream shadows. The bobbi brown ones are BNIB still so maybe I should sell those. The maybelline ones are not far off drying out so they should go out in the next couple of months. The biggest culprit thought is my sue devitt chunky cream shadow pencils, I got them cheap in tk maxx before christmas and bought every shade, now I need  to decide which to keep and which should go.  7 brow products
 Not too fussed by this, its one pencil, 2 powders, one of which I can already see a lot of pan on and 3 brow gels, 2 open and 2 BNIB. I think I can get this to my ideal this year without a lot of effort.  14 (11) mascaras
 Again only 3 opened a sample a full size and my bottom lash mascara. I get through mascara quickly and a lot of these are sample sized so I think I will be close to target by the end of the year.  49 high end lipsticks
 i just need to work through them slowly and identify the formulas and colours that don't work for me and slim this down gradually.  41 drugstore lipsticks
 I just need to slowly work through them and see which ones I don't like the colour or formula and get this down gradually  30 (15) lip glosses
 At least 15 are BNIB right ? I might sell those that are not opened that are not drugstore, I might gift some to give and make up and then I need to check those that are open are still usable.  23 lip crayons
 I know that some of the colours/formulas don't work too well on me, so again I need to go through them slowly and test to get this down.  7 lip pencils
 This is okay, some are close to finishing, not too worried about this.  7 gel liners
 3 are BNIB and of the other 4 I think 3 are past there best. As the 3 BNIB are all black ones I will only open one at a time.  55 pencil liners
 Not sure where to start!  11 liquid liners
 7 of these are unopened, so I am going to concentrate on the opened ones for now!  7 cream blushes
 i am going to try to use these up this year and just keep one, I seem to go to powder versions before I go for a cream.  38 loose shadows
 5 of these are my MAC FS pigments which don't get enough love, 8 are bare minerals shadows which i need to slim down to just 2-3 that i use. The rest are fyrinnae and mac pigment samples. I might put these in the swap thread as I don't think they will get enough use given the volume of single shadows and palettes above!  On the whole I feel slightly down about it, but I now just want to attack each category in a calm manor, I think by taking out the stuff that doesn't work for me and those which might be past its best I should be able to get closer to my ideal.  I plan to re-do the inventory at the end of June to see where I am getting too!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



*Sephora is now shipping to the UK, so many lemming!*
I have created an account and a loves list, now going to try sitting on my hands to prevent me ordering!
Following my full investory of my stash at the weekend, I have been doing a lot of thinking, I am a long way off my ideal stash sizes and I recognise I can't get there overnight, equally I don't want to ban myself from buying anything as I suspect that could be counter productive.
Instead I am making March a consolidation month, so here is what I plan
[snip]
On the whole I feel slightly down about it, but I now just want to attack each category in a calm manor, I think by taking out the stuff that doesn't work for me and those which might be past its best I should be able to get closer to my ideal.
I plan to re-do the inventory at the end of June to see where I am getting too!


  I know, right! I'm not even going on the site at the moment, it would be far too dangerous for me.  I love the approach you are taking. My stash is nearer the size of yours than some of these already pretty well edited collections (you know who you are  ). I think I could benefit from doing the same - coming up with an ideal stash size and then seeing how far off from that I am. My biggest problem is that the vast majority of my make-up has been accumulated in the last 18 months or thereabouts, so I am nowhere near finishing any of it. I think the only thing I've even used 50% of is my usual foundation.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Kind of sad that sometimes we might feel we have to justify our decision, as if we would be horrible people or less loving or caring and don't like children just because we don't want to have any of our own :/ Totally agree with the rest of your post as well, very well said


  I know! That disclaimer is kind of an automatic response for me now. People just assume you must be defective and that you don't like children. Of course I *like* children. I *like* panda bears but I don't want one in my house for 25 years.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I know! That disclaimer is kind of an automatic response for me now. People just assume you must be defective and that you don't like children. Of course I *like* children. I *like* panda bears but I don't want one in my house for 25 years.








 Aww, I wouldn't mind having a panda.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, I wouldn't mind having a panda.


    At least you wouldn't have to worry about its moral development? Or buying it an iPhone. But bamboo costs could get excessive..


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 3, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> 21 palettes
> Tempted to do a seriously bit of clearing out. I am definitely keeping my yaby palette as I love the mini sizes of the colours and use the pearl paint formula as eyeliner a lot. I am also going to keep my naked basics and laura mercier artist palettes. Drugstore palettes that never get touched will prob go. The hardest descision will be what to do with my Naked 1,2, & 3 palette, they don't get used much ? I might make these my april challenge to use these as my only shadows and see if I fall in love with them, if not it might be time to say goodbye ?


  I feel the same way about my Naked palette. It was my first palette I had/makeup product I really liked a lot. And now I have a lot of other palettes I really enjoy and haven't reached for Naked in possibly a year. I recently put it on my countertop - I'm going to try to use it for a while and see if the magic comes back haha. The other palette I feel kind of guilty for getting rid of is the Lorac Pro palette. Everyone loves this thing and I bought into the hype, but I am just not a fan. It needs to go; no reason to keep something just because everyone else loves it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I feel the same way about my Naked palette. It was my first palette I had/makeup product I really liked a lot. And now I have a lot of other palettes I really enjoy and haven't reached for Naked in possibly a year. I recently put it on my countertop - I'm going to try to use it for a while and see if the magic comes back haha. The other palette I feel kind of guilty for getting rid of is the Lorac Pro palette. Everyone loves this thing and I bought into the hype, but I am just not a fan. It needs to go; *no reason to keep something just because everyone else loves it.*


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I know! That disclaimer is kind of an automatic response for me now. People just assume you must be defective and that you don't like children. Of course I *like* children. I *like* panda bears but I don't want one in my house for 25 years.


  I'm going to have to jump in on this with y'all. I don't want kids either - I have a lot of various reasons. But the looks I receive when I'm asked are just ridiculous-like they are horrified. People look like I just kicked their own child or something. And then, like y'all have already said, people start arguing with me about how I'm going to change my mind etc. When I was in college someone told me I was selfish for not wanting children. That really made me angry. It's quite obnoxious to be honest. I once told someone "I'm more of a dog person." The look on her face was too funny.  I also want to add in that telling a significant other you don't want kids is always do awkward for me. Honestly, I probably spit that out too early in the relationship, but I don't want to get attached if he has different views. What's the point?


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I also want to add in that telling a significant other you don't want kids is always do awkward for me. Honestly, I probably spit that out too early in the relationship, but I don't want to get attached if he has different views. What's the point?


  Toooooo funny!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to use that response! There's this book out called "I Can Barely Take Care of Myself: Tales from a Happy Life Without Kids" and I'm on hold for it at the library. I'll let you know if there's some other great phrases to use to end the conversation.

  The thing is, people who are horrified are the ones who need you to make the same choices as them to validate their existence. IMO those are the truly selfish people.

  Totally agreed on the significant other thing.. My man and I talked about it quite early as well and no regrets about it! If he really wanted kids and didn't want to budge, it wouldn't have worked out. You're going to disagree on enough things without having something so fundamental to your lives divide you. No matter what you choose, one of you is going to be resentful and nobody's a winner.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 3, 2014)

A guy I know from when I was younger asked me out on a date, but we had this conversation that went awkward when it came to the topic and I said I don't want kids. It was more like he was interrogating me and I had to come up with good points why I don't want any. He wouldn't take me seriously either. Because ''it's the best thing in the world'' and ''aren't you curious what your child would look like?''... Needless to say I'm waaaaay too busy now to go out with him, lol.
  I tried online dating for a while, and despite having a lonnng profile with lots of info, the thing a lot of men would use as a conversation starter was the ''doesn't want kids'' remark. It's like they were baffled that a ''woman in her best years''  doesn't want to put her uterus to any use, lol.
  Aaaand we're way off topic...

  I think I'm in for a new blow drier this year, my super old one is starting to get a little wonky. I've always had cheap ones, but I was wondering if pricier ones are any better? Is it worth it to invest in an expensive one? Any recommendations?

  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 

 
  At least you wouldn't have to worry about its moral development? Or buying it an iPhone. But bamboo costs could get excessive..


----------



## lyseD (Mar 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> A guy I know from when I was younger asked me out on a date, but we had this conversation that went awkward when it came to the topic and I said I don't want kids. It was more like he was interrogating me and I had to come up with good points why I don't want any. He wouldn't take me seriously either. Because ''it's the best thing in the world'' and ''aren't you curious what your child would look like?''... Needless to say I'm waaaaay too busy now to go out with him, lol.
> I tried online dating for a while, and despite having a lonnng profile with lots of info, the thing a lot of men would use as a conversation starter was the ''doesn't want kids'' remark. It's like they were baffled that a ''woman in her best years''  doesn't want to put her uterus to any use, lol.
> Aaaand we're way off topic...
> 
> ...


I love my hair dryer but it wasn't super expensive, $120 I think. I do believe it makes a difference especially in the time it takes which means less damage.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 3, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I love my hair dryer but it wasn't super expensive, $120 I think. I do believe it makes a difference especially in the time it takes which means less damage.


  That is pretty expensive to me, I think I've always spent less than like $20 on mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do feel like it takes forever to dry my hair, so I guess it would be a good idea to spend a little more. I'll browse some Amazon reviews.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 3, 2014)

Naynadine, I'm pretty happy with my Braun Satin Hair dryer! I think I've one from the 7 series.

  I just sold some things and am pretty happy about it. Will also skip both Playland and PS and By Request!


----------



## lyseD (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been putting extra cash into a box on my dresser -- yesterday I realized I had enough for a new bag for spring.

  They'll be calling as soon as it's in stock and it feels good to have the money so I can go pick it up right away.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Alysse011* 




I'm going to have to jump in on this with y'all. I don't want kids either - I have a lot of various reasons. But the looks I receive when I'm asked are just ridiculous-like they are horrified. People look like I just kicked their own child or something. And then, like y'all have already said, people start arguing with me about how I'm going to change my mind etc. When I was in college someone told me I was selfish for not wanting children. That really made me angry. It's quite obnoxious to be honest. I once told someone "I'm more of a dog person." The look on her face was too funny.

I also want to add in that telling a significant other you don't want kids is always do awkward for me. Honestly, I probably spit that out too early in the relationship, but I don't want to get attached if he has different views. What's the point?


  I'm on the no kids wagon too, funny how there are so many of us in this group!  I was never hugely fussed either way to be honest, so it has been as much circumstance as anything. With a different man I might have made a different choice (my husband is 20+ years older than me) but it is the right one for us as a couple and he's the right person for me so... I occasionally have slight pangs of regret, but not strong enough to think that I should have done things differently.  I adore my nephews and nieces and I'm glad I have children in my life in some form, but reading my SIL's twitter feed is usually enough to remind me that they're not all fun and games LOL!   Luckily very few people have ever asked about it, not even family, so I haven't had to 'justify myself' much.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 3, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I love my hair dryer but it wasn't super expensive, $120 I think. I do believe it makes a difference especially in the time it takes which means less damage.


Yeah, mine was about $100 which I consider a lot for a hair dryer, but it really does make a difference. I've used BabyLiss dryers for many years now, and they are great. Folica.com is a good resource for reviews and they tend to give decent discounts. I used to own this one and it was great: http://www.folica.com/tools/hair-dryers/babyliss-pro-ceramix-xtreme-babyliss-2000, but I dropped it too many times and the handle broke (but it still worked!) so I bought a different one from my local beauty supply because they didn't have this one in stock.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> A guy I know from when I was younger asked me out on a date, but we had this conversation that went awkward when it came to the topic and I said I don't want kids. It was more like he was interrogating me and I had to come up with good points why I don't want any. He wouldn't take me seriously either. Because ''it's the best thing in the world'' and ''aren't you curious what your child would look like?''... Needless to say I'm waaaaay too busy now to go out with him, lol.
> I tried online dating for a while, and despite having a lonnng profile with lots of info, the thing a lot of men would use as a conversation starter was the ''doesn't want kids'' remark. It's like they were baffled that a ''woman in her best years''  doesn't want to put her uterus to any use, lol.
> Aaaand we're way off topic...
> 
> I think I'm in for a new blow drier this year, my super old one is starting to get a little wonky. I've always had cheap ones, but I was wondering if pricier ones are any better? Is it worth it to invest in an expensive one? Any recommendations?


  Wow! The "best years" comment *always* grinds my gears lol.. as opposed to a man whose best years are.. all of them? From puberty to impotence at least (and beyond through the medical marvel that is viagra).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I realize there is a legit biological clock involved for us but seriously.. if you know it's not your plan, it's not a concern. Did you ask these guys why they weren't out fulfilling their life's purpose by trying to impregnate anything and everything with a uterus?

  So off topic.. lol! But, I remember a wise Specktrette once said there was no such thing as off topic in #teamlowbuy and I'm going with that. If anyone gets annoyed, feel free to say so! I'd like to think I respond well to constructive criticism.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Wow! The "best years" comment *always* grinds my gears lol.. as opposed to a man whose best years are.. all of them? From puberty to impotence at least (and beyond through the medical marvel that is viagra)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  wow.. and I thought I was so strange.. lol.  My whole family was on the beat up wagon and took their swings at me.  Now, when they see the cute pudgy faced baby is a pimply nasty teenager (who gets along better with me, because I HAD no expectations of them), they kinda see my point.  But in truth, the reading and observation I acquired while in school gave me my rationale.  I would have been a horrid mother -- I have bad genes.  My father as much as I adored him was a benevolent dictator, my mother a passive agressive latin female (I adore her but man she can really crank me up sometimes). I would have wanted nothing less than a Sheldon Cooper brain combined with a Brad Pitt face -- and that would have surely been a clear disaster.  In all cases, this is the great thing about this thread -- there is no condemnation for whatever is ailing our hearts or spirits.  Yay or Nay we take it as it is and don't criticize but just offer our best ideas or advice for life/lving and anything that improves our lives.

  I was away for a few days and my mother is now all over my ass about me getting married to Bert.. oh geeze. I am independent and 53...  I tried to explain to her in economic terms that I cannot afford marriage lol .. and she who has never had a full time job in her life, just doesn't get it.  Sigh. Sigh. 

  but I plod on, I feel like hitting Sephora or NM's or anything  lol. I think I will go for an early run instead.

  but I am really so proud of all the ladies in this thread... you are an amazing group!






 to all

  p.s. I hateddddddddddd my grandmother... one was a Devil missing a tail and talons.. and the other, a Virgin (Mother Teresa) type, who was so loved, the whole town shut down when she was buried.  Go figure.. it's a wonder I am not totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  p.s.2:  men should take viagra vaginally... and then see what hot flashes really are..


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

and no.. I am not drinking.. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I know! That disclaimer is kind of an automatic response for me now. People just assume you must be defective and that you don't like children. Of course I *like* children. I *like* panda bears but I don't want one in my house for 25 years.


When I said I didn't want children, I was told I wasn't a "real woman", that I was a robot. And that was from a close friend. Horrible feeling. I'm glad to see ladies here understand!


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> When I said I didn't want children, I was told I wasn't a "real woman", that I was a robot. And that was from a close friend. Horrible feeling. I'm glad to see ladies here understand!


  stick to your guns, Crimson.. do what you feel is right and good for you.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, I wouldn't mind having a panda.


  pandas are adorable.. but they have major claws and have been known to eat meat, as a side to their bamboo!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, I hemmed and hawed about coming over here, but after this weekend I realized I needed a SERIOUS intervention. I've spent so, so, so much money in the last few months on makeup it's not even funny. I'm so embarrassed and ashamed of myself because I used to be so good with money and I could hold onto it. I'm happy with my purchases, I don't really regret any of them, but it's just that I know there's no reason I should be spending all this money when I have plenty of makeup. I seriously need help with this so I'm committing to an absolute no-buy until April and then a low buy. I haven't figured the details of the low-buy but at least putting this out there should help me.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> When I said I didn't want children, I was told I wasn't a "real woman", that I was a robot. And that was from a close friend. Horrible feeling. I'm glad to see ladies here understand!


  Oh no, sorry you had to experience that


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome!!  You are in the right place! Do you know what triggered your purchases or what your weak spot is (mines blush and feelin low, sure fire reason for a make up haul!)


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> When I said I didn't want children, I was told I wasn't a "real woman", that I was a robot. And that was from a close friend. Horrible feeling. I'm glad to see ladies here understand!


  That's horrible, what they said. :hug:  When I was younger, I thought I wanted one or two kids. Then I hit my twenties and wasn't sure if I wanted any. Now I'm in my early-to-mid-thirties and am Team Childfree.  On hair dryers: I just bought a new one myself. The one I have currently is around nine to ten years old, so I was due for a new one. I got the Hot Tools Whisper Quiet Salon Turbo Ionic Dryer. I tried it out at an Ulta over a year ago and really liked it, then finally got it together and bought it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> wow.. and I thought I was so strange.. lol.  My whole family was on the beat up wagon and took their swings at me.  Now, when they see the cute pudgy faced baby is a pimply nasty teenager (who gets along better with me, because I HAD no expectations of them), they kinda see my point.  But in truth, the reading and observation I acquired while in school gave me my rationale.  I would have been a horrid mother -- I have bad genes.  My father as much as I adored him was a benevolent dictator, my mother a passive agressive latin female (I adore her but man she can really crank me up sometimes). I would have wanted nothing less than a Sheldon Cooper brain combined with a Brad Pitt face -- and that would have surely been a clear disaster.  In all cases, this is the great thing about this thread -- there is no condemnation for whatever is ailing our hearts or spirits.  Yay or Nay we take it as it is and don't criticize but just offer our best ideas or advice for life/lving and anything that improves our lives.
> 
> I was away for a few days and my mother is now all over my ass about me getting married to Bert.. oh geeze. I am independent and 53...  I tried to explain to her in economic terms that I cannot afford marriage lol .. and she who has never had a full time job in her life, just doesn't get it.  Sigh. Sigh.
> 
> ...


  Hilarious.. I too would make a terrible mother! My parents were also very dysfunctional, with a lot of the same characteristics as you mentioned and mismatched as a couple. My man's father left when he was very young. Not to mention we both have a family history of genetic disorders that we'd rather not pass on. I think we both value our space, freedom, and control over our own lives too much to make that kind of commitment to something so unpredictable and so permanent.. just our personalities. I'm happy to live vicariously through those who have been looking forward to motherhood as enthusiastically as I've been avoiding it. 

  Ps. I completely agree with your stance on the marriage front. In some provinces/states even living together can incur the responsibilities of support (ex. this trophy husband case from BC http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/trophy-husband-awarded-157k-from-b-c-widow-1.1397699). If you and B do decide to go down that road, in the words of Kanye West, "if you ain't no punk, holla we want prenup!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CONGRATS on going for a run instead of to a store!! I need to get that kind of attitude on the go! Get two birds stoned at once. Haha.

  Also, not sure what you meant by men taking viagra vaginally.. but I'm intrigued by the idea. Lol.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No. But I'm convinced that what most of them do anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My mother could have been Woody Allen's Zionist castrator had she not been a latina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As to castor oil, it's an old fashioned method of making hair grow -- and it's for both eyebrows and eyelashes as well as scalp. Not sure it works on scalp tho, but it has worked on my eyebrows when I really got into growing them out two years ago.  It helped me fill in sparser areas but it did not give me Cara's eyebrows - just a bit thicker and fuller although my hairs are still too light for my liking.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Some people lack empathy so they can't understand anything unless they've personally experienced it.. A deficiency on their part and not on yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol.. I just got back and ran like Forrest Gump.  It takes the immediate stress away and I concentrate on other things.  like right now, a glass of wine.. lol.

  oh good grief on that BC trophy husband.. eek.  This would not really be a trophy husband as he is an MD, but I would have to give up my late husband's pension which is quite nice and what if this new deal/marriage goes belly up, I know we would both insist on pre-nups.. oh geeze. It's a lose lose situation. oy.   I  just realized as I write this:  I am not into marriage anymore either. Been there, done that -- terrified of burying a husband.  No good. No mo.  

  as for  vaginal viagra.. I guess I meant up theirs..


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

lol @ book on sexual experiences.. YAy she is 86 and he is 66


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol.. I just got back and ran like Forrest Gump.  It takes the immediate stress away and I concentrate on other things.  like right now, a glass of wine.. lol.
> 
> oh good grief on that BC trophy husband.. eek.  This would not really be a trophy husband as he is an MD, but I would have to give up my late husband's pension which is quite nice and what if this new deal/marriage goes belly up, I know we would both insist on pre-nups.. oh geeze. It's a lose lose situation. oy.   I  just realized as I write this:  I am not into marriage anymore either. Been there, done that -- terrified of burying a husband.  No good. No mo.
> as for  vaginal viagra.. I guess I meant up theirs..


  Love it! Haha yes, hilarious story but terrifying at points. Sugar mama for sure. My man and I would like to get married but we still want to retain financial independence. My mother didn't work after marriage so she could never leave and my father would have lost half his worth so he couldn't either. They were miserable until the end when he passed away and left her with a run-down house and a small estate tied up in a failing business. She never knew how bad the finances were until he was gone. I've learned from her mistake and always want to have options, just in case that "what if" turns into reality.

  And here I thought you just had a MUCH more thorough grasp on the male anatomy as me.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 3, 2014)

It's so interesting to me how much I feel in the minority nowadays. I'd say the majority of my friends and (younger) co-workers don't want children. Sometimes I think I'm the only one that does! So, instead of buying more lipsticks and polishes, I really need to save more money so that I can actually afford a kid or two. I save some every month but not nearly what I probably need to have a family. I think that's what has been keeping me in check the past month, reminding me that I need to keep my priorities in my right place if I want to make this happen soon.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> It's so interesting to me how much I feel in the minority nowadays. I'd say the majority of my friends and (younger) co-workers don't want children. Sometimes I think I'm the only one that does! So, instead of buying more lipsticks and polishes, I really need to save more money so that I can actually afford a kid or two. I save some every month but not nearly what I probably need to have a family. I think that's what has been keeping me in check the past month, reminding me that I need to keep my priorities in my right place if I want to make this happen soon.


  You're not alone! Most of the women I went to high school with already have anywhere from 1-3 children or are planning to in the near future. That's such an awesome motivator for your goals! Fulfilling your dream of starting a family (or whatever dreams for yourself that you have) is much more important than any material possession. I hope you get to where you want very soon!


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Love it! Haha yes, hilarious story but terrifying at points. Sugar mama for sure. My man and I would like to get married but we still want to retain financial independence. My mother didn't work after marriage so she could never leave and my father would have lost half his worth so he couldn't either. They were miserable until the end when he passed away and left her with a run-down house and a small estate tied up in a failing business. She never knew how bad the finances were until he was gone. I've learned from her mistake and always want to have options, just in case that "what if" turns into reality.
> 
> And here I thought you just had a MUCH more thorough grasp on the male anatomy as me.


  LOLLOL

  I could tell lots of tales, but it would be downright... unladylike of me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I think I don't want to get married for the right reasons now.. I really want to enjoy my freedom which is something I have not been able to do my whole life.  I have worked very hard, and dealt with family situations of health, and finances.  I paid for my sister's treatment which ran over 200K out of pocket after insurance.  So I hear you loud and clear on financial independence.  

  and sadly, from many friend's experiences, the what if's usually turn up as realities.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> It's so interesting to me how much I feel in the minority nowadays. I'd say the majority of my friends and (younger) co-workers don't want children. Sometimes I think I'm the only one that does! So, instead of buying more lipsticks and polishes, I really need to save more money so that I can actually afford a kid or two. I save some every month but not nearly what I probably need to have a family. I think that's what has been keeping me in check the past month, reminding me that I need to keep my priorities in my right place if I want to make this happen soon.


  I don't know if you are in the minority.. but let's say the playing field is more equal for the women who don't want to procreate.  You are lucky that you know what you want -- and I am sure you will be able to have and love a wonderful family.

  lipsticks and polishes are nice but don't compare to the love of another human being -- that is a certainty.  So hang on to your goals and keep your priorities .. you will reach your goals.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> LOLLOL
> I could tell lots of tales, but it would be downright... unladylike of me
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish I could sit down with a bottle of wine or 5 and listen to all of your stories HerGreyness.. Unladylike ones are my personal favorites anyway!

  You're so right to want to enjoy your freedom as well as your time with B.. and you deserve it! Most of my family has serious health issues and I know the toll it can take.You've been through so much, but you have one of the best outlooks on life of anyone I've "met".


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I wish I could sit down with a bottle of wine or 5 and listen to all of your stories HerGreyness.. Unladylike ones are my personal favorites anyway!
> 
> You're so right to want to enjoy your freedom as well as your time with B.. and you deserve it! Most of my family has serious health issues and I know the toll it can take.You've been through so much, but you have one of the best outlooks on life of anyone I've "met".


  Someday, I will make it back up to Canada.. and we can have a lovely unladylike chat -- with a few good bottles of wine.  I had a Canuck bf once, and he taught me how to play Crib.. he thought I could never learn it as I am latina, and he honestly thought I was not paying attention -- until i beat him a few times.  He got so mad he refused to speak to me.


  life never ceases to amaze me, every day and every minute is a ride and a leap of faith for me.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 3, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Welcome!! You are in the right place! Do you know what triggered your purchases or what your weak spot is (mines blush and feelin low, sure fire reason for a make up haul!)


My weak spot makeup-wise is usually lipstick, but I've lately discovered that I am capable of applying eyeliner and not looking like a five year old so I just bought a ridiculous amount of eyeliner. Also, I'm extremely depressed and stressed and dealing with a recent ADHD diagnosis in college (which, apparently, people with ADHD are more likely to go through money quickly so there's that) and an anxiety disorder, and you've got a recipe for disaster here LOL!!!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My weak spot makeup-wise is usually lipstick, but I've lately discovered that I am capable of applying eyeliner and not looking like a five year old so I just bought a ridiculous amount of eyeliner. Also, I'm extremely depressed and stressed and dealing with a recent ADHD diagnosis in college (which, apparently, people with ADHD are more likely to go through money quickly so there's that) and an anxiety disorder, and you've got a recipe for disaster here LOL!!!








 Sorry to hear that. I know I've often went online shopping when I've been depressed or stressed. Maybe you could find another outlet that makes you equally happy. Reading, drawing, taking a long walk. I find it helps to fill that time with something constructive so that you aren't focusing on spending money.


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My weak spot makeup-wise is usually lipstick, but I've lately discovered that I am capable of applying eyeliner and not looking like a five year old so I just bought a ridiculous amount of eyeliner. Also, I'm extremely depressed and stressed and dealing with a recent ADHD diagnosis in college (which, apparently, people with ADHD are more likely to go through money quickly so there's that) and an anxiety disorder, and you've got a recipe for disaster here LOL!!!


  No my dear.. Disaster is when there is no hope or remedy.  Think on this:  you know what you have and have been given a presumably accurate diagnosis.  Are you taking meds?  There are great meds for these disorders and you have to make sure you take them.  

  Remember too, they cost money, so at this point it might be appropriate to ask yourself if you want to feel good about yourself and your health, or do you want to have a lot of lipsticks/eyeliners.  I would vote on health.. always.

  let us know how you are doing


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 3, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know I've often went online shopping when I've been depressed or stressed. Maybe you could find another outlet that makes you equally happy. Reading, drawing, taking a long walk. I find it helps to fill that time with something constructive so that you aren't focusing on spending money.


I love to read, but I just haven't been able to get into it lately. My roommate and I have been watching Game of Thrones and I really want to start reading the books and I just can't get motivated. Maybe I need to just force myself to start reading hahaha.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> No my dear.. Disaster is when there is no hope or remedy.  Think on this:  you know what you have and have been given a presumably accurate diagnosis.  Are you taking meds?  There are great meds for these disorders and you have to make sure you take them.
> 
> Remember too, they cost money, so at this point it might be appropriate to ask yourself if you want to feel good about yourself and your health, or do you want to have a lot of lipsticks/eyeliners.  I would vote on health.. always.
> 
> let us know how you are doing


I haven't started medications yet. I'm in a research program and the group sessions are really helpful. I keep telling myself I need to make an appointment and I forget, tell myself "I'll do it tomorrow..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 3, 2014)

I just placed an order on Nordies for Hover. I plan to use it with the tube of Double Shot I got a while ago. The SA I spoke with wasn't too helpful but I feel like based on swatches the two will go well together.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My weak spot makeup-wise is usually lipstick, but I've lately discovered that I am capable of applying eyeliner and not looking like a five year old so I just bought a ridiculous amount of eyeliner. Also, I'm extremely depressed and stressed and dealing with a recent ADHD diagnosis in college (which, apparently, people with ADHD are more likely to go through money quickly so there's that) and an anxiety disorder, and you've got a recipe for disaster here LOL!!!


  Just as HerGreyness already touched on... knowing what you're dealing with is the path to figuring out how to live your life in the most effective and healthy way. Now you know what you're dealing with. SO many people struggle with trying to be successfully diagnosed. At least you can work with your doctor and get yourself to a good place. The medical advancements that have been made are amazing! Things will get better for you little by little. Just take the time necessary to take care of YOU! Don't put yourself on the back burner!


----------



## IHughes (Mar 4, 2014)

Hmm I'm in the opposite situation, I want children and I know my boyfriend does too but I'm almost 6 years older than him so he isn't even thinking about that now, whereas I'm 31 going on 32 and I'm starting to worry. Not sure what to do as I don't want to scare him off but I'm worried as I think most men don't realise there is a real ticking clock. I look and act like I'm 25 but I'm a bit older!  Sigh!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> My mother could have been Woody Allen's Zionist castrator had she not been a latina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't think you should worry at your age, you're young, there's still time


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> When I said I didn't want children, I was told I wasn't a "real woman", that I was a robot. And that was from a close friend. Horrible feeling. I'm glad to see ladies here understand!





Alysse011 said:


> I'm going to have to jump in on this with y'all. I don't want kids either - I have a lot of various reasons. But the looks I receive when I'm asked are just ridiculous-like they are horrified. People look like I just kicked their own child or something. And then, like y'all have already said, people start arguing with me about how I'm going to change my mind etc. When I was in college someone told me I was selfish for not wanting children. That really made me angry. It's quite obnoxious to be honest. I once told someone "I'm more of a dog person." The look on her face was too funny.  I also want to add in that telling a significant other you don't want kids is always do awkward for me. Honestly, I probably spit that out too early in the relationship, but I don't want to get attached if he has different views. What's the point?


  ... And the others posting on this topic...  It has to be rough for you ladies. I am a mother of 2. I have a 5 year old son and a newborn daughter. My sister and I talk about it all the time as she doesn't want to get married or have children and my family is so hard on her. I gave our parents 2 grandchildren and one of each, you think they'd be thankful but nope they are constantly on her about it. She lives with her long term boyfriend and they are content where they are in their lives. She loves my children but just doesn't feel it's her purpose in life to have any. I admire her for that as many people are pressured into having kids and the children can feel they are unwanted or the pressures of being a mother and giving everything up for your child when it's not something you really ever wanted. I was born to be a mother. It's what I wanted most in life. I gave up my career to do it but I will return to it one day when they are older. My sister doesn't want to give anything up and they think she's selfish but I don't. I think it's admirable that she doesn't get forced into something she doesn't want just because of society. Some people bring a child into the world unwanted and I believe that child feels it. Although she doesn't want any kids of her own I know she would give her life for mine. I just wish family and friends would back off her more as it has to be annoying. I will defend her until the end of time but it's pointless. Now she just lies and tells people she can't have kids because it seems to be more accepted. It's sad she has to lie but it's the only way for her to get out of lectures.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 4, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Hmm I'm in the opposite situation, I want children and I know my boyfriend does too but I'm almost 6 years older than him so he isn't even thinking about that now, whereas I'm 31 going on 32 and I'm starting to worry. Not sure what to do as I don't want to scare him off but I'm worried as I think most men don't realise there is a real ticking clock. I look and act like I'm 25 but I'm a bit older!  Sigh!


  At age 39, we just had our 2nd child. I wouldn't worry too much about time. Giving birth at 39 was the same as at 32. They only difference is on how many children you want and how spaced out you'd like them to be. If we want a 3rd we were advised to wait no more than 2-3years (after age 42 is riskier). Just stay relaxed and don't worry about time, tomorrow is a promise to no one, just live life and make each other happy and it will all fall in place


----------



## IHughes (Mar 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> At age 39, we just had our 2nd child. I wouldn't worry too much about time. Giving birth at 39 was the same as at 32. They only difference is on how many children you want and how spaced out you'd like them to be. If we want a 3rd we were advised to wait no more than 2-3years (after age 42 is riskier). Just stay relaxed and don't worry about time, tomorrow is a promise to no one, just live life and make each other happy and it will all fall in place





Naynadine said:


> Thank you! I can always count on your advice. :bouquet:  I ordered some. I hope mine grow a little thicker in the middle, they're kinda sparse there, especially my right one. Will try it on my lashes as well.   Me too. :haha:  I don't think you should worry at your age, you're young, there's still time


  Thanks guys, you make me feel a bit better. It's just a bit worrying as I've been reading and after 30 conception rate falls to 20% in each cycle and then after 35 it falls to 10% and after 40 only 2 in 5 are able to have children. There's also a higher risk of miscarriages and problematic pregnancies. Apparently it's also easier to have more when older if you had at least one before (so it would be easier for you having one at 39 having had one at 32 than having a child if you've never had one). I'm not worried right now exactly but as he's much younger I don't see him even thinking about kids until his thirties, and I'd be 37 at least.  I'm the only one of my friends and people I know of my age who hasn't got a child, whereas all his friends are younger and also younger than him, so it's not the sort of thing he's thinking about.  I'm not the sort to force things, I like things to arrive naturally but it's a nagging feeling at the back of my mind!! Ugh hormones can do strange things huh?


----------



## kanne (Mar 4, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I'm not the sort to force things, I like things to arrive naturally but it's a nagging feeling at the back of my mind!! Ugh hormones can do strange things huh?


  That research was done in the 1800s or something, but it still widely quoted. The more recent statistics are much less frightening. Honestly, there is so much scaremongering and pressure on women to have kids and BS spread about the ticking biological clock, it makes me sick. Get the docs to keep an eye on things, but there's no need to rush anything


----------



## IHughes (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks!!  It seriously makes me feel much better to speak to you guys. I don't have anyone to speak to about this. Everyone my age and friends have children, my mum seems to be worrying about this and my doctor has already mentioned that if I want children I should start thinking about it. Here in Spain things are getting a bit tough. Abortion of any kind is now illegal so even if you have a foetus with severe disease or that will be born dead you must go ahead. Fertility treatments are very expensive and there is such a high rate of unemployment and low salary that most people can't afford it. We seem to be going back to the stoneage. I'm going to have to move back to UK lol!  In any case thank you ever so much! It helps to say it out loud as it's nagging me and I can't speak to anyone about it!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 4, 2014)

IHughes said:


> In any case thank you ever so much! It helps to say it out loud as it's nagging me and I can't speak to anyone about it!!


  Really? That is insane. And I was thinking Germany was behind the times because you can't get the morning-after-pill without a prescription here.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes it's completely crazy, from now on you will only be able to abort if you have been raped and before that you need to go to the police and press charges. The only other exception is getting two independent doctors to sign that there is severe risk to your life.  The worst about this law in my opinion (without getting into pro or anti-abortion) is in the case of severe genetic diseases or malformations and that this law will discriminate and increase problems. People with money will travel abroad for abortions and poor people will end up in hidden places getting procedures done by goodness knows who!  Anyway, sorry for the off-topic!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me that people feel it's ok to weigh in (unsolicited) on other people's family choices. *Shades head*. It doesn't stop when you do have children, either. One of my friends tried desperately to breastfeed but just wasn't able to make a go of it. It was a sore point for her because she'd wanted to nurse so badly, no matter how many of us tried to reassure her that the baby would be fine with formula, that it didn't mean anything about the kind of mother she was, etc. It was made worse for her because people felt free to make unsolicited, judgemental remarks about how she shouldn't be bottled-feeding, etc. She finally hit her breaking point when she overheard a woman at the next table in a food court making 'too selfish to give her baby a few weeks' remarks about it, so she leaned over and told this woman that she wished she could breastfeed, but since losing her breasts to cancer a couple of years ago it wasn't possible. Apparently this woman's jaw just dropped and she stammered apologies. My friend went away feeling very satisfied that this woman would never make that kind of thoughtless remark about someone else again. We had a great laugh about it later.

On the makeup front, new news - I actually FINISHED a blush yesterday!!! It's been years since I did that. I bought NARS Douceur in August 2012 and I've worn it a lot. I hit pan last fall and decided to just keep powering through it instead of switching around with Blushbaby and Prism. I find the NARS formula softer than MAC so they show usage a lot more quickly. I like NARS blush better in general because it lasts on me longer. I value that on days where I'm in my downtown office.


Although it's probably my favourite blush, I'm not going to buy another because I would like to use Blushbaby and Prism more than I do (almost never). Blushbaby has a very faint dip; I'll switch to using it. I've also been wearing Bareness quite a bit. I don't need another neutral shade.

I'm _this_ close to hitting pan on the Deep Throat I bought at the same time.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 4, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Thanks guys, you make me feel a bit better. It's just a bit worrying as I've been reading and after 30 conception rate falls to 20% in each cycle and then after 35 it falls to 10% and after 40 only 2 in 5 are able to have children. There's also a higher risk of miscarriages and problematic pregnancies. Apparently it's also easier to have more when older if you had at least one before (so it would be easier for you having one at 39 having had one at 32 than having a child if you've never had one). I'm not worried right now exactly but as he's much younger I don't see him even thinking about kids until his thirties, and I'd be 37 at least.  I'm the only one of my friends and people I know of my age who hasn't got a child, whereas all his friends are younger and also younger than him, so it's not the sort of thing he's thinking about.  I'm not the sort to force things, I like things to arrive naturally but it's a nagging feeling at the back of my mind!! Ugh hormones can do strange things huh?


  My gap was 5 years so the conception rate was not that increased. I mixed it up. I was married at 32, pregnant at 33 and turned 34 day of his birth. I was unhealthy, overweight and have a tilted uterus. Doctors said it was going to take a year maybe more for me to get pregnant. My son was conceived in first month of trying. Daughter was as well at age 38, gave birth right after I turned 39 so I don't believe in statistics. Both my pregnancies my babies were healthy and fine. I know 3 people that all had 'multiple' miscarriages in their early to mid 20's and they were a lot healthier than me. My whole group of friends all had babies late. I was youngest. Most were 35+ for their first and none if us had major issues. The oldest was 39 for her first. None of us had trouble conceiving either although it took some time for a few. I believe pregnancy has risks no matter what age you are. Those statistics were done ions ago when the average pregnant women was in her mid 20's, now it's changed


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> [COLOR=181818]It never ceases to amaze me that people feel it's ok to weigh in (unsolicited) on other people's family choices. *Shades head*. It doesn't stop when you do have children, either. One of my friends tried desperately to breastfeed but just wasn't able to make a go of it. It was a sore point for her because she'd wanted to nurse so badly, no matter how many of us tried to reassure her that the baby would be fine with formula, that it didn't mean anything about the kind of mother she was, etc. It was made worse for her because people felt free to make unsolicited, judgemental remarks about how she shouldn't be bottled-feeding, etc. She finally hit her breaking point when she overheard a woman at the next table in a food court making 'too selfish to give her baby a few weeks' remarks about it, so she leaned over and told this woman that she wished she could breastfeed, but since losing her breasts to cancer a couple of years ago it wasn't possible. Apparently this woman's jaw just dropped and she stammered apologies. My friend went away feeling very satisfied that this woman would never make that kind of thoughtless remark about someone else again. We had a great laugh about it later.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]On the makeup front, new news - I actually FINISHED a blush yesterday!!! It's been years since I did that. I bought NARS Douceur in August 2012 and I've worn it a lot. I hit pan last fall and decided to just keep powering through it instead of switching around with Blushbaby and Prism. I find the NARS formula softer than MAC so they show usage a lot more quickly. I like NARS blush better in general because it lasts on me longer. I value that on days where I'm in my downtown office.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818]Although it's probably my favourite blush, I'm not going to buy another because I would like to use Blushbaby and Prism more than I do (almost never). Blushbaby has a very faint dip; I'll switch to using it. I've also been wearing Bareness quite a bit. I don't need another neutral shade.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I'm _this_ close to hitting pan on the Deep Throat I bought at the same time. ompom:  [/COLOR]


  Wow I'm amazed. How exciting. I've never finished a makeup product ever. Congrats! I'd totally celebrate and buy a new blush lol


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2014)

So, I've done reasonably well in not buying many new products this year. It's been a lot easier because I bought a lot in the late fall/early winter and I have since exchanged some of those items for things I liked better this year. I don't feel like that was cheating, but it has meant that I could edit my collection somewhat without having to actually buy things.

  I do have a challenge coming up though. Our school break is next week and since my two eldest are heading to university in the fall it will be our last March Break together.  We originally had no plans for the time off, but we decided over the weekend to take a four day trip to NYC. The upside of having spent so little of my discretionary money thus far this year is that I was able to treat my daughter to family tickets to Wicked for the night of her birthday. We're going to her favourite Japanese restaurant in NY right beforehand. I know she'll have fun and this family time is of far more value to me that unrestricted makeup spending could ever be.

  So what's the challenge? I promised both of my daughters that I'd buy them a five pan Inglot palette at the Times Square store. I know we'll spend a fun hour in there. I'm not sure whether I can actually get out of there without buying any for myself though. With almost 100 shades, I don't need any e/s but I have been eyeing a couple of their greyish/taupy shades (434, 444). I'm already planning to pick up the BB Illuminating Bronzer at Sephora (unless I don't like it on me in direct sunlight) and now have to decide if I want to indulge in Inglot as well. I definitely don't want or need another 10 palette, but I suppose a couple of shades wouldn't be a tragedy. I wish they still made the round shadows because I have three empty spaces in my MAC palettes. I'd feel better about filling those rather than buying another small 2-3 palette (if Inglot makes ones that small); I know it's the same number of shadows but I told myself that I wouldn't expand beyond my current MAC/Inglot palettes so it feels a bit different. I'm not concerned about going crazy in the store; I just have to decide whether I'm ok with another small palette. I just got the Clinique Neutral Territory palette. Not sure what I'll feel good about yet.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 4, 2014)

at the end.. those are YOUR decisions dont let anyone tell you otherwide or judge you for it! @ihugues


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



It never ceases to amaze me that people feel it's ok to weigh in (unsolicited) on other people's family choices. *Shades head*. It doesn't stop when you do have children, either. One of my friends tried desperately to breastfeed but just wasn't able to make a go of it. It was a sore point for her because she'd wanted to nurse so badly, no matter how many of us tried to reassure her that the baby would be fine with formula, that it didn't mean anything about the kind of mother she was, etc. It was made worse for her because people felt free to make unsolicited, judgemental remarks about how she shouldn't be bottled-feeding, etc. She finally hit her breaking point when she overheard a woman at the next table in a food court making 'too selfish to give her baby a few weeks' remarks about it, so she leaned over and told this woman that she wished she could breastfeed, but since losing her breasts to cancer a couple of years ago it wasn't possible. Apparently this woman's jaw just dropped and she stammered apologies. My friend went away feeling very satisfied that this woman would never make that kind of thoughtless remark about someone else again. We had a great laugh about it later.

On the makeup front, new news - I actually FINISHED a blush yesterday!!! It's been years since I did that. I bought NARS Douceur in August 2012 and I've worn it a lot. I hit pan last fall and decided to just keep powering through it instead of switching around with Blushbaby and Prism. I find the NARS formula softer than MAC so they show usage a lot more quickly. I like NARS blush better in general because it lasts on me longer. I value that on days where I'm in my downtown office.


Although it's probably my favourite blush, I'm not going to buy another because I would like to use Blushbaby and Prism more than I do (almost never). Blushbaby has a very faint dip; I'll switch to using it. I've also been wearing Bareness quite a bit. I don't need another neutral shade.

I'm _this_ close to hitting pan on the Deep Throat I bought at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Well done on finishing the blush! I am finding finishing things really satisfactory where as previously I  would have rationed things to avoid finishing them!  I am finding the children debate really interesting to read. I am turning 29 this year and I am very undecided on the children front, currently it doesn't matter as I am single, but I recognise I only have about 10 years to make that descision therefore it is really important to me spend the next 18 months before I turn 30 sorting my life out. This is my motivation to low buy and have a few moments and memories created by life experience before I purchase a property.  I always thought I didn't want children and to some extent i still feel like this. I love my career and have spent the last 8 years doing professional exams and qualification to get here, I don't want to give that up but I recognise I couldn't do my job properly and have children, so if I went down the children route I would have to down grade my career aspirations, I can't help but feel I couldn't have it all and I would have to adapt my wants and needs to reflect the importance of raising children. In some ways this is selfish, but I wouldn't want to resent a child because it stopped me doing the things I wanted to do, so I have to be reconciled to my career coming second if i have children. I spend a great deal of time with my best friend children who happen to be my god children. I love them whole heartedly and cherish the time I spend with them, I just can't imagine myself with 2 of my own yet.   I am still young and still have time, equally nature may decide that I am not destined to have children so I intend to see what life brings my way. The first job is to stop working so much and find a man to share my life with!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Wow I'm amazed. How exciting. I've never finished a makeup product ever. Congrats! I'd totally celebrate and buy a new blush lol


  I regularly go through staples (primer, foundation, blot and setting powder, concealer, mascara) as well as lipsticks and glosses, but I don't go through many powder products. It takes me a lot longer to hit pan on e/s now that I have so many.

  No to new blush!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> So, I've done reasonably well in not buying many new products this year. It's been a lot easier because I bought a lot in the late fall/early winter and I have since exchanged some of those items for things I liked better this year. I don't feel like that was cheating, but it has meant that I could edit my collection somewhat without having to actually buy things.
> 
> I do have a challenge coming up though. Our school break is next week and since my two eldest are heading to university in the fall it will be our last March Break together.  We originally had no plans for the time off, but we decided over the weekend to take a four day trip to NYC. The upside of having spent so little of my discretionary money thus far this year is that I was able to treat my daughter to family tickets to Wicked for the night of her birthday. We're going to her favourite Japanese restaurant in NY right beforehand. I know she'll have fun and this family time is of far more value to me that unrestricted makeup spending could ever be.
> 
> So what's the challenge? I promised both of my daughters that I'd buy them a five pan Inglot palette at the Times Square store. I know we'll spend a fun hour in there. I'm not sure whether I can actually get out of there without buying any for myself though. With almost 100 shades, I don't need any e/s but I have been eyeing a couple of their greyish/taupy shades (434, 444). I'm already planning to pick up the BB Illuminating Bronzer at Sephora (unless I don't like it on me in direct sunlight) and now have to decide if I want to indulge in Inglot as well. I definitely don't want or need another 10 palette, but I suppose a couple of shades wouldn't be a tragedy. I wish they still made the round shadows because I have three empty spaces in my MAC palettes. I'd feel better about filling those rather than buying another small 2-3 palette (if Inglot makes ones that small); I know it's the same number of shadows but I told myself that I wouldn't expand beyond my current MAC/Inglot palettes so it feels a bit different. I'm not concerned about going crazy in the store; I just have to decide whether I'm ok with another small palette. I just got the Clinique Neutral Territory palette. Not sure what I'll feel good about yet.


I think they have small 3-5 shadow palettes. If you don't have those shades, I would allow yourself a few but if you already have tons of shades that you never use, maybe wait until you've used up some shades. Do they have an empty pan program like MAC? Maybe you can trade in the shades you don't really use for something you know that you'll use more often.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I think they have small 3-5 shadow palettes. If you don't have those shades, I would allow yourself a few but if you already have tons of shades that you never use, maybe wait until you've used up some shades. Do they have an empty pan program like MAC? Maybe you can trade in the shades you don't really use for something you know that you'll use more often.


  They have 2-pan palettes - I checked. I'll swatch the two colours I'm interested in (434 and 444) and see how I like them. I don't have dupes for those or I wouldn't consider them. 

  Eyeshadows are the one item I don't mind having a good sized stash of (as long as they're primarily in palettes). I've been clearing out some shades that I never wear (gave brights to my daughters, put my EDES on my swap list this week) but I'm ok with only using some colours more occasionally. While I mostly like neutrals, I do like greens/purples/orange tones so I have a few of those for when I want a pop of colour. I know I'll likely never finish those and that's ok. I make extensive use of my neutrals since I wear makeup daily. Many of my e/s are new, but some of my 'older' (up to 2 years) shades show heavy use. The LM e/s are soft - I already have a good sized dip in African Violet.

  Some of the colours I have aren't even really 'mine'. For instance, I bought Inglot 27 and 404 largely for my daughter (they complement her singles competition dress). Maybe I should just get her a bigger pan and transfers those colours to her. That's what I did when I gave her my backup old style MAC 15-pan around Christmas - hence the empty spaces in mine. Until now, I've kept her colours with mine to keep her from messing with them, but she's getting older and enjoys practicing at home and I don't have a problem with her doing that. I could do the same thing with her Inglot shades. That would free up room for the colours I'm considering (assuming that I even like them) in my palette. That would work.






  Am I not a Master Rationalizer?


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I regularly go through staples (primer, foundation, blot and setting powder, concealer, mascara) as well as lipsticks and glosses, but I don't go through many powder products. It takes me a lot longer to hit pan on e/s now that I have so many.  No to new blush! :nono:


  Yeah I meant to say powder products. Besides mascaras and eyeliners, I went through one eyeshadow once and that's cause my son dropped it and it shattered all over haha I don't really use any liquid products or creams on my face. I do not like the texture at all. I use MAC studio fix powder now & origins brightening ?? With SPF in summer both are super old as I still haven't made it through one yet but I hit pan on them both! Woohoo!  That's awesome for you though!! I can't wait to finish a product and feel like I accomplished something. Hopefully a lipstick but I get bored if I wear the same color a lot


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am amazed that I have actually hit pan on several items:  my EL lucidity powder -- seems I have used it much more than I thought.  My vitalumiere foundation is also sucking air.  I have discovered that it was not always like this for me.  In my trashing/ clean up/ purge of product, I have discovered some MAC items from the 90's (yes, they are still around with me for sentimental reasons) and some I actually made a hole in. lol.  

  I have yet to finish a lipstick -- in my entire life


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

I won't even comment on the abortion issue.  There are laws made by men to impose a life style on women/ control.

  sad we are in the 3rd millenium and we are still under heavy boots or feeling the social/ psychological and emotional pressure to do what we don't want to do.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 4, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Anyway, sorry for the off-topic!


  Just one word: Ridiculous! Seriously?! They need to change that. I'm studying (Catholic) Religious Education in order to become a teacher and we had this discussion with one of my professors a few semesters ago and he was absolutely anti abortion even if you were raped. However, I was glad to see that all of my classmates did not agree with him, so here's hoping that society will change and respect a woman's choices. I could go way deeper into this topic but I would get too worked up and it's kinda late over here, so I don't want my blood pressure to rise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  So much for skipping FoF: I bought Stereo Rose today because the MUA was so kind and the swatch did look different from the Stereo Rose (2012) I have at home. But now I'm not so sure anymore. I think I have buyer's regret. I don't want to return it because it would only get destroyed and I know there are a lot of ladies that would want it but I don't know if I should let it go because I love my old Stereo Rose... I also don't want to use the new one until I'll have decided what to do with it. Argh... I shouldn't have visited my counter today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I also bought the Illuminate CC loose powder which was a planned purchase. Either this one or the yellow CC Cream but as the cream was already sold out I got the powder. I'll get the cream another time.

  And because of me being a lazy ass lady I still haven't organised my stash. Shame on me. Really need to do this this week.

  It's really good to come here and talk about our purchases and other things, even if it's only a monologue you need to get off your chest.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am amazed that I have actually hit pan on several items:  my EL lucidity powder -- seems I have used it much more than I thought.  My vitalumiere foundation is also sucking air.  I have discovered that it was not always like this for me.  In my trashing/ clean up/ purge of product, I have discovered some MAC items from the 90's (yes, they are still around with me for sentimental reasons) and some I actually made a hole in. lol.
> 
> *I have yet to finish a lipstick -- in my entire life*


  You've NEVER finished a lipstick? Even before you were doing this for a living? I'm starting to feel weird about going through as much makeup as I do given that I favour a light-handed look. I like subtle, light coverage, etc - no Mimi look for me. (I got bold everything out of my system in the 80s). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I finish at least 4-6 lipsticks every year; the creamier finishes I prefer now don't last as long as mattes. I wish I wasn't using my Huggables up so quickly. Next lipstick I'll likely finish - Oh, Oh, Oh from Archie's Girls.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 4, 2014)

I've gone through a few bottles of Fix+, and jars of the Complete Comfort Creme, Mineralized Charge Water Gel, and am getting close to finishing my first MSFN. My Richly Honed sculpting cream will probably be used up in the next month if I continue to use it regularly.   I think I will also focus specifically on 2-3 blushes to use them up quicker.   As for kids, and forgive me as I may get into TMI territory, I am CBC (childless by choice). I can't really pinpoint the one deciding factor that pretty much sealed it for me, but I'm sure my own mother has a place high on the list. I was an unplanned pregnancy - my father told my mom he thought he was sterile - that's the story anyway; not sure how true that is anymore as she always made disparaging remarks about him, some of which I realized where unfounded (too little, too late since he passed in 2008). Anyway, she's made no secret that I was unwanted. I think the indifference hurt most - she worshipped the child (my sister) she sent away to live with a family friend and and couldn't give a rat's ass about the one she kept (me). Who knows if I would've felt differently had I had a better upbringing.   I love and adore my neice and my grand nephew, and my best friend's kids, but I can't see myself as a mother. They always tell me I'd make a great mom but I love knowing that I can hand them back to their parents at the end of the day and I'm good with that. Auntie Yazmin suits me just fine.   I admit though that I do get pangs every now and then when I watch ItsJudysLife on YouTube. Her daughter Julianna is so adorable.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks for the avi love @Naynadine! My new magazine cover just hit stands March 1st! And since I had shared some info on it earlier... I thought I'd show you all the finished product! I'm very proud of it overall... I could've done without the "ex-girlfriend" reference though! HeeHee Who the hell cares who my ex boyfriend is!? Dumb editor's decision I guess. Oh well! LOL
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Yazmin*
> 
> ...


  I'm sorry to hear about your struggles for acceptance as a young woman... that sort of thing just breaks my heart! Every child has a right to feel special and loved. They didn't bring themselves into this world and should never be held responsible for the conditions under which they were. PERIOD! It sounds like you've made some peace with it. And that obviously makes you the MUCH bigger person. And the fact that you have so much love to share is wonderful... whether it's for your own children or not. You always have such a sweet and caring personality on the boards... so it's pretty clear the world has been blessed by your existence! Shame on anyone that doesn't celebrate that!


  For all the ladies dealing with future concerns... It's important to plan ahead, yes. But please don't forget to live in the NOW as well! Be present in your present! Planning and preparing are great mature attributes. But our world today forces us to grow up much faster than most of us are actually prepared for. It's ok to not have all the answers. It's ok to be a little behind the curve. Everyone is uniquely different for a reason! Life would be pretty damn boring if we were all the same and made all the same choices at the same exact times. That's not what life is about at all. Make your lives what you want to make them! In the end, you only have one life. Be proud of how you lived, loved, struggled, and succeeded... xoxo


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 4, 2014)

I am happy to hear about your pan progress miss @Audrey C!  I hit pan in the last 6 months on 2 Nars blushes as well! Madly and Orgasm. I am going to use your tactic and focus on using them up! It would be nice to get them out of my stash to focus on other products. I also just tossed a Benefit They're Real Mascara today!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pixie for girl crush of the dayyyyyy!!!!!! :x


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Pixie for girl crush of the dayyyyyy!!!!!! :x


  Definitely!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I've gone through a few bottles of Fix+, and jars of the Complete Comfort Creme, Mineralized Charge Water Gel, and am getting close to finishing my first MSFN. My Richly Honed sculpting cream will probably be used up in the next month if I continue to use it regularly.   I think I will also focus specifically on 2-3 blushes to use them up quicker.   As for kids, and forgive me as I may get into TMI territory, I am CBC (childless by choice). I can't really pinpoint the one deciding factor that pretty much sealed it for me, but I'm sure my own mother has a place high on the list. I was an unplanned pregnancy - my father told my mom he thought he was sterile - that's the story anyway; not sure how true that is anymore as she always made disparaging remarks about him, some of which I realized where unfounded (too little, too late since he passed in 2008). Anyway, she's made no secret that I was unwanted. I think the indifference hurt most - she worshipped the child (my sister) she sent away to live with a family friend and and couldn't give a rat's ass about the one she kept (me). Who knows if I would've felt differently had I had a better upbringing.   I love and adore my neice and my grand nephew, and my best friend's kids, but I can't see myself as a mother. They always tell me I'd make a great mom but I love knowing that I can hand them back to their parents at the end of the day and I'm good with that. Auntie Yazmin suits me just fine.   I admit though that I do get pangs every now and then when I watch ItsJudysLife on YouTube. Her daughter Julianna is so adorable.


   I can relate to the mother situation. I really hope you make peace with your heart over those feelings. I'm sorry that she has hurt your feelings with her indifference a mothers attention is primal to our upbringing and how we see ourselves in the world and our future. But let me tell u: you're not lacking love from here.  I can legit call you one of my spectra sisters and I know I'm not alone.   You're cared for. And yea some people don't appreciate this but remember that she will come to terms w her feelings one day and it'll hurt more than all the hurt she's put you through.   Hurt you can get over but guilt is an ongoing cancer to the heart.   Be fken strong sister.  In spite of anyone.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 4, 2014)

Too many to quote on my mobile, but I just wanted to say thank you to everyone on the subject of having children. It's something that's worrying me, not directly now but it's nagging me, and I haven't got anyone to speak to so just being able to talk to all of you is amazing.  Thank you ever so much, if anyone ever needs help with anything, please get in touch!  xx


----------



## boschicka (Mar 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that people feel it's ok to weigh in (unsolicited) on other people's family choices....


  Agreed.  I never gave a second thought to anyone's decisions on those types of things so I was shocked when people told me I was selfish for not having children.  Not sure how not contributing to overpopulation is selfish, but apparently some people see it that way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never feel I owe anyone an explanation, but some days I like to offer up that I'm exhausted b/c I already raised two children, my mother and her boyfriend.  And to be honest they didn't turn out so great!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I am happy to hear about your pan progress miss @Audrey C!  I hit pan in the last 6 months on 2 Nars blushes as well! Madly and Orgasm. I am going to use your tactic and focus on using them up! It would be nice to get them out of my stash to focus on other products. I also just tossed a Benefit They're Real Mascara today!


  Actually, once I hit pan it didn't take long to finish it. The pan portion got bigger quickly and I finally tossed it yesterday when the rim around the edge was too small to get blush from properly even when I tried to mush up the bristles. One down! [SUB]Twenty-something to go...[/SUB]


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 4, 2014)

Taya your new avi is gorgeous!!! And your boobs look great!!!! I can't wait to get mine done!! I bug my hubby ALL the time I've decided on next year so we'll see!! I told him I'm only wearing a bra when around children once I get them!! Hahahha  I only finish concealer, foundation, and eyeliner lol. I throw out mascara after so many months so I don't even try to finish that. I have some eye shadows that are getting low and a bronzer lol guess that's encouraging  And to the ladies who want kids, you can take mine!! I want them when they're being good though


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 4, 2014)

Having issues with quoting on my mobile, too.   Thanks so much for your comments. I have made peace with it, and the catalyst was an episode of the Oprah show. Back in late 2000 I think I was, she was reflecting on something someone had said on a prior episode:  "When you shame the parent, you shame the child."  And it hit me then, eveything my mom had said to me about my father, to me about me, etc., and I was able to form some connections and realize the problem wasn't me - it was her. It wasn't long after when I sat down and wrote letters to my mother, father, and sister. I let out everything I was feeling - their influence on my life, and how the letters were a part of my healing process.  They didn't need to respond, but I just needed them to know. It was a means of closure for me.  My sister thanked me, I didn't hear from my father at all - he didn't know how to respond having showed the letter to one of my aunts and she responded on his behalf, unbeknownst to him; and my mom's letter was nothing more than a justification of her behavior.  I later had some epiphanies as a result of that letter which led to some breakthroughs so I now consider it a gift.  And on a separate tangent - Pixie, you are absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> You've NEVER finished a lipstick? Even before you were doing this for a living? I'm starting to feel weird about going through as much makeup as I do given that I favour a light-handed look. I like subtle, light coverage, etc - no Mimi look for me. (I got bold everything out of my system in the 80s).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  no maam... never have probably never will.  See, one of my deepest darkest secrets is that I am a total lippie ho.. and have so many of them and am never faithful to just one


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

@PixieDancer 

  you are one gorgeous hunk of female.. lol.  Stunning and congrats on your cover!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Pixie for girl crush of the dayyyyyy!!!!!! :x





SleepingBeauty said:


> Definitely! :eyelove:


  Awwww ladies... You're so sweet! Thanks for the love!! I'll take it all day from you beauties!   





Beautybuyer said:


> Taya your new avi is gorgeous!!! And your boobs look great!!!! I can't wait to get mine done!! I bug my hubby ALL the time I've decided on next year so we'll see!! I told him I'm only wearing a bra when around children once I get them!! Hahahha  I only finish concealer, foundation, and eyeliner lol. I throw out mascara after so many months so I don't even try to finish that. I have some eye shadows that are getting low and a bronzer lol guess that's encouraging  And to the ladies who want kids, you can take mine!! I want them when they're being good though


  Thanks hun! But definitely wear a bra as often as you can! They will sag just like the real thing! Don't buy into that.


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

lol @ sagging boobs.. 

  looks down


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwww ladies... You're so sweet! Thanks for the love!! I'll take it all day from you beauties! Thanks hun! But definitely wear a bra as often as you can! They will sag just like the real thing! Don't buy into that.


  Really?!  boo!!  Well couldn't get any worst than what my kids have done. They all said oh pregnancy will make them sag. No I think after two kids hanging from them years in a row it has also done it's damage lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah, I came here to confess my crimes. Today I had a really long/bad work day and bought one of the new makeup forever blushes and also an armani eyeshadow palette. They're both great and I don't regret it - which adds to my guilt. I also justified by saying my no-buy starts March 5 (for Lent), so I should strike now. Rolling my eyes at myself.   P.s.- pixie you really do look bangin'!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 4, 2014)

[email protected] i'm jealous!!! I wish I had the non existent stomach of yours!!! Jeez I love eating to much, I think! I mean i'm a marathon runner so i'm active and in shape but  nothing like you!!! congrats for your magazine cover!!! 

  As for my no buy and finishing what I have I misbehave  all started with a donation, my coworker wanted to buy Amor Amor on a discount website, I told her I will give her my bottle and to thank me she gave me 20$ at Shoppers drugsmart... soooo i purchase the kaki Lancome eyeliner I spend 14$ for it, THEN i went to Sephora (bad idea) and spend 86$ at Makeup for ever (#160 brush and an aqua eyeshadow pencil) I SHOULD have stop there BUT on my way to the subway I stop at MAC and purchased the #242 brush (30$). My zero spending for February was finally a 130$ tab! 

  And to make things worst on my credit card, I need new running shoes. I have a half-marathon in April and a marathon in May and winter was BAD here in Canada and took a toll on my running shoes, they have holes in it, so another 100$ was spend. 

  As for me using beauty products: I finish my burberry foundation, a toner and a day cream. I'm still working on my 3-4 lipsticks who are almost done. It is harder for me to stop myself from buying makeup so my plan is to wait for a points sales at Murale to satisfying my craving


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 4, 2014)

There's just too many of you to quote but after reading much of what you guys have posted, I have to commend *ALL* of you for your strength in sticking to your convictions!  Whether it be the determination to stay on the low-buy wagon , or staying true to yourself regardless of what family, friends or society may say otherwise.  For the most part, people should just mind their own biz, and I say to hell with so called social-norms!  As we pursue our own individual happiness, I would imagine that we exist in the age where other than keeping with "the golden rule", everything else is inconsequential!

*You guys are truly inspiring!*





  As for me, I've been a lurker here for years... and only recently started to become more active in hopes to access the clearance bin and get rid of a lot of my stuff.  Like many of you, I've amassed quite a collection over the years due to having an addictive personality, and most of it I haven't really touched!  Blushes, lipsticks, glosses were great but my weaknesses were definitely pigments, eyeshadows, FL's, paintpots, and the '04-'05 MSF launches.  I've already gotten much of my back-up collection on kijiji (a craigslist-like free ad site for Canada), and am looking to list elsewhere (kijiji isn't really doing it for me).  I was actually on no-buy status for close to three years, which for me meant, buying nothing from any collections from MAC unless it was something that I "needed" rather than lusted for.  Runway Hit was the only new thing I bought in that time (one of my fav nude mattes) and it's been my go-to.  HOWEVER, the FoF launch, has re-fuelled my addiction to collecting pigments, and a recent trip to the MAC PRO in Toronto made me want to buy all the permanent mineralize ES's. Then there's the Playland Collection, and 3D Pro glitters that are looking all too tempting... oh, Lord help me..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, *definitely count me in on team low-buy!!! * Hopefully I'll be able to sell or swap a lot of my old stuff to make room for these lemmings.  Just glad you guys are here to help me from going off the deep end again!

  Now to go through my stuff, make my lists, and decide on my 2014 resolution!  *GO TEAM LOW-BUY!!!!*


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 4, 2014)

Loving everyone's comments on life, liberty & low-buy! Too many to quote but you ladies are all amazing, thanks for sharing your thoughts!

  I just watched this video from an esthetician/mua that I'm subscribed to about the YouTube beauty community and product endorsements: http://youtu.be/dUYU2eEG7s8. Confirms what we were discussing a while back about advertising.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Loving everyone's comments on life, liberty & low-buy! Too many to quote but you ladies are all amazing, thanks for sharing your thoughts!
> 
> I just watched this video from an esthetician/mua that I'm subscribed to about the YouTube beauty community and product endorsements: http://youtu.be/dUYU2eEG7s8. Confirms what we were discussing a while back about advertising.


I love when Youtubers try to pretend the statements they are making are their own.  Then I watch 7 more videos and the statements are word for word the exact same thing.  Do the companies really think we won't realize?!?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 4, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> There's just too many of you to quote but after reading much of what you guys have posted, I have to commend *ALL* of you for your strength in sticking to your convictions!  Whether it be the determination to stay on the low-buy wagon , or staying true to yourself regardless of what family, friends or society may say otherwise.  For the most part, people should just mind their own biz, and I say to hell with so called social-norms!  As we pursue our own individual happiness, I would imagine that we exist in the age where other than keeping with "the golden rule", everything else is inconsequential!
> 
> *You guys are truly inspiring!*
> 
> ...


Wowza, 3 years!!!  That's amazing.  I think for me, the low buy is about making smarter purchases (eg. not buying the same color e/s from 10 different brands) and not getting caught up in the hype.  I found I would decide I didn't need something, then I would hear 20 people talking about it so of course I needed it.  I would buy it and then have it in my hands only to realize I was right in the first place, didn't need it.  Only we know our own collections and what will add to them constructively.
  Good luck with your collection clean up and goals!


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

you are to be applauded.. stay strong!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *boschicka* 

 
I love when Youtubers try to pretend the statements they are making are their own.  Then I watch 7 more videos and the statements are word for word the exact same thing.  Do the companies really think we won't realize?!?



  Pretty much.. not to mention that the top earners can make six figures. I get that it's a lot of work to do regular videos, but seriously.. If you're making six figures you better be telling me the truth about a product! I'm not going to contribute to someone's income so they can natter at me like an advertisement. If I wanted that I'd turn on the shopping network. Unsubscribed from almost all of the big ones.. YouTube is kind of ruined for me now. I really only have a few subscriptions left and the list keeps shrinking. It's mostly smaller channels (max 2000 subs) who are on project pan challenges.. lol.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PixieDancer
> 
> you are one gorgeous hunk of female.. lol.  Stunning and congrats on your cover!


  I was thinking the same thing, but didn't say anything because I thought maybe people would think it was inappropriate, lol. Hot cover @PixieDancer! And congrats!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 4, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but didn't say anything because I thought maybe people would think it was inappropriate, lol. Hot cover @PixieDancer! And congrats!


  winkwink You're a doll! Nothing inappropriate about low-buy sister love!! THANKSSSSSS!


----------



## Debbs (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey, Pixie aka Motivation, lol, you are looking fierce girl, sizzling hawt. Not even peppa nuh hot like a yuh!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 4, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Hey, Pixie aka Motivation, lol, you are looking fierce girl, sizzling hawt. Not even peppa nuh hot like a yuh!!!


  LOL.... You make me smile like NO OTHER Debbs!! I love you woman! Thanks for the spirited love and cheerleading! xoxo


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 4, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] awesome cover. You look AMAZING! Congrats!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @PixieDancer awesome cover. You look AMAZING! Congrats!!


  Thank you sweetness! All this love is overwhelming! You ladies are absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 4, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Ah, I came here to confess my crimes. Today I had a really long/bad work day and bought one of the new makeup forever blushes and also an armani eyeshadow palette. They're both great and I don't regret it - which adds to my guilt. I also justified by saying my no-buy starts March 5 (for Lent), so I should strike now. Rolling my eyes at myself.   P.s.- pixie you really do look bangin'!


  Great idea!! No buy for Lent!  Thanks!


----------



## IHughes (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow pixie dancer, I looked at your pics and was thinking "so stunning people like this really DO exist!! " Seriously jaw dropping gorgeous girl!! Congrats on the cover, not surprised seeing how amazing you look!  On the subject of boobs: jealous of any boobs as mine are almost non existent! On the plus side: nothing to sag!! Hahahaha


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



Thank you sweetness! All this love is overwhelming! You ladies are absolutely awesome!!!



  Pixie, that magazine cover is my motivation not to eat chocolate today and to go to the gym tonight.  i have been trying to focus on being healthy and improving my body, that picture tells me I need to work harder, I want abs! serious girl crush right now!


----------



## josephine90 (Mar 5, 2014)

Omg Pixie! U look soo amazing! I feel like im always on a diet. I always feel so round lol, tips hun?


----------



## josephine90 (Mar 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol @ sagging boobs..   looks down


 Thats exactly what i just did!


----------



## lyseD (Mar 5, 2014)

IHughes said:


> On the subject of boobs: jealous of any boobs as mine are almost non existent! On the plus side: nothing to sag!! Hahahaha


Don't be envious of large boobs they aren't all great. If I had the money I'd get a reduction ASAP.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 5, 2014)

Word on boobs! Im a natural 28ff and they give me so much jip!  [@]PixieDancer[/@] your cover is wonderful, youre undoubtedly a babe! Knowing all the love and concern you give to this thread alone makes you even more attractive  thanks for being our head cheerleader!


----------



## IHughes (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh I'm ok about boobs, I have other attributes and on the plus side I look thinner and younger. Buuuuut I wish I had some, not big, just enough for the smallest size bra! I don't even fill that lol! Padded bras ARE my boobs, hahaha deceiving....


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 5, 2014)

36A here, unless pregnant, breastfeeding or overweight. When I was younger and on the pill, I could just about fill a B cup. Luckily my husband is a butt man, and I've always had things more than covered in that department. Makes it hard to find pants that fit in both the waist and the hips, but we all have our sizing challenges.

  Sadly, like the boobs, things in that department don't appear to have quite stayed where they once were. I better not be on the long descent to my Nan's pancake butt of old age! Not sure quite how this happened, but my 19 year-old seems have to absconded with my ass. Looks better on her anyway. 

  Pixie, looking fierce! Even at my youngest and fittest I never had a belly like that and pregnancy didn't help. Did your boy come out freeze-dried? Good for you!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



Word on boobs!
Im a natural 28ff and they give me so much jip!


  Amen. GG/H cup here, only consolation is that they're in proportion to the rest of me. If I ever succeed at losing weight, I sure hope some goes from there too!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 5, 2014)

I've decided to sell my second Stereo Rose. I compared the new one with my old one from the Aprés Chic collection and they do look very alike on my hand, so I guess there's not much difference on my face. I even asked my brother which swatch he thought looked better but he couldn't tell a difference, although there is one, albeit slight.
  Nevertheless, I caved and ordered the yellow CC cream. I couldn't get it out of my head. I didn't plan on going shopping today and spending so much money on bags and jewellery, so if I had known that I wouldn't have ordered the CC cream. I'll see if I like it and if not I'm gonna return it.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 5, 2014)

More purging today! I handed most of the EDES (Sweet Heat, Modern Pewter, Rich Core) to my daughter along with a Benefit cream shadow that had unexpected glitter (Birthday Suit) and a couple of blush (Peachykeen and Plum Foolery). She's catching up with a couple of friends home from university for the week so whatever she doesn't want can go to them. It really doesn't matter much to me whether the items get swapped, sold or gifted as long as they're out of my stash. I really don't need to swap anything else in, so I'm glad to pass these on. I'm sure they'll get far more use than they were with me.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 5, 2014)

I gave a lipstick to my mum and the mini nail polish set to my mum in law, I don't think I'll be able to sell them so I'm happy to reduce my stash a different way!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> 36A here, unless pregnant, breastfeeding or overweight. When I was younger and on the pill, I could just about fill a B cup. Luckily my husband is a butt man, and I've always had things more than covered in that department. Makes it hard to find pants that fit in both the waist and the hips, but we all have our sizing challenges.
> 
> Sadly, like the boobs, things in that department don't appear to have quite stayed where they once were. I better not be on the long descent to my Nan's pancake butt of old age! Not sure quite how this happened, but my 19 year-old seems have to absconded with my ass. Looks better on her anyway.
> 
> ...


  That is the best feeling! To me, the money has already been spent. So if someone else will love it and get it the hell out of my sight... GREAT!! And it makes you feel awesome brightening someones day with a little beauty gift! My son's little girl friend was precious when I gave her some makeup goodies! Good for you!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but didn't say anything because I thought maybe people would think it was inappropriate, lol. Hot cover @PixieDancer! And congrats!


  LOL

  I think I was born Inappropriate and am proud of it.. too, I think the ladies here know it


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> LOL
> 
> I think I was born Inappropriate and am proud of it.. too, I think the ladies here know it


  HeeHee ME TOO, ME TOO!!! Life's more fun this way I think! Nothing wrong with a little LOVE!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> HeeHee ME TOO, ME TOO!!! Life's more fun this way I think! Nothing wrong with a little LOVE!!!








 I'll drink to that!!! I prefer the word "uninhibited" rather than inappropriate.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 5, 2014)

Ps. 32G here.. plus overflow. Already have back problems at 26 so yes I wish they were a tad smaller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fortunately they're in proportion and with weight loss they should be manageable, I hope..


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'll drink to that!!! I prefer the word "uninhibited" rather than inappropriate.


  I will drink to uninhibited too.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (beer only) since I am a known wino too..


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ps. 32G here.. plus overflow. Already have back problems at 26 so yes I wish they were a tad smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL @ manageable! Guys would kill us if they knew we were talking about our "girls" so "scientifically"! HeeHee


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> LOL @ manageable! Guys would kill us if they knew we were talking about our "girls" so "scientifically"! HeeHee


  Oh mine knows all about the struggle.. haha. He jokes about how much horsepower is needed to motorboat. And if he's being bad I threaten to suffocate him with them in his sleep.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 5, 2014)

Lol I'm a 34f and waiting for mine to deflate back to a D. To my ladies with breast augmentations do you have to go bigger? Or can I stay around the same size? I don't want a lift because of those scars it leaves


----------



## texasmommy (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Yes once I'm done with school and my kids are big I want to leave my hopeful career and start ALL over to have a daughter?! No thanks I want to put my kids through college and travel not have another one lol


  I have two girls and I have been told that A LOT, too!  Try to have just one more, try for a boy.... But I am better than good with my two littles and probably can not have anymore kids anyway.  I remind some of my aunts and they go "ohhh yeah" and look so disappointed lol


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 5, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> I have two girls and I have been told that A LOT, too!  Try to have just one more, try for a boy.... But I am better than good with my two littles and probably can not have anymore kids anyway.  I remind some of my aunts and they go "ohhh yeah" and look so disappointed lol


  It's like we're cursed because we got two of the same sex!!  I hope my younger sister has the girls lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Lol I'm a 34f and waiting for mine to deflate back to a D. To my ladies with breast augmentations do you have to go bigger? Or can I stay around the same size? I don't want a lift because of those scars it leaves


  That's tricky. Unless you do a lift or reduction, which will have extra scarring than just implants, you will almost have to go bigger. That was the issue I ran into. After having my son, my glands would not adjust to what he needed for breastfeeding. So I pumped and fed him my breast milk in a bottle for the first 6 months of his life. Basically my once 32B/C breasts stayed engorged for the entire length of that time. They ended up having enough extra skin to fill out 32DDD. So unless I wanted to have that extra skin cut off (lift) I was stuck with my only other option, which was to fill up the sagging/deflated skin with implant. Hence, the big mamas I'm carrying around now on my 5'1, 105lb frame. They have made some great advancements in the scarring department since my procedure(s) were done... so definitely check out all your options with a REPUTABLE physician. Do not go for the cheapest doctor or even the one all your friends went to. Do your research. Ask questions. And ask to see before and after photos of past patients. It's not a decision to rush into. And trust me, I made that mistake too. Note the extra SSSSSS in procedure(S)! HTH 
  Feel free to PM me if you have additional questions. I'm happy to help.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 5, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> I have two girls and I have been told that A LOT, too!  Try to have just one more, try for a boy.... But I am better than good with my two littles and probably can not have anymore kids anyway.  I remind some of my aunts and they go "ohhh yeah" and look so disappointed lol


  Try for a boy...like girls (or boys) aren't a 'whole' family on their own?! I had the opposite problem. I had a girl and a boy back to back, and a few years later we decided to have a third. Apparently, that's not allowed. You have no idea how many people not only assumed but actually felt comfortable _saying_ things like, 'Oh, this one's an accident/mistake'. My other favourite was, "But you already have both - what do you want?"

  A baby, jackass. What does it look like?


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Try for a boy...like girls (or boys) aren't a 'whole' family on their own?! I had the opposite problem. I had a girl and a boy back to back, and a few years later we decided to have a third. Apparently, that's not allowed. You have no idea how many people not only assumed but actually felt comfortable _saying_ things like, 'Oh, this one's an accident/mistake'. My other favourite was, "But you already have both - what do you want?"
> 
> A baby, jackass. What does it look like?


  People are SOOOOOOO STOOOOOOPID! I think you should be able to walk around with a roll of duct tape and cut off a strip and slap it right on their STOOOOOOPID mouths when they say stupid shit like that! Infuriating idiots!

  PS I clearly don't like when people speak or treat children poorly. MAJOR peeve of mine!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That's tricky. Unless you do a lift or reduction, which will have extra scarring than just implants, you will almost have to go bigger. That was the issue I ran into. After having my son, my glands would not adjust to what he needed for breastfeeding. So I pumped and fed him my breast milk in a bottle for the first 6 months of his life. Basically my once 32B/C breasts stayed engorged for the entire length of that time. They ended up having enough extra skin to fill out 32DDD. So unless I wanted to have that extra skin cut off (lift) I was stuck with my only other option, which was to fill up the sagging/deflated skin with implant. Hence, the big mamas I'm carrying around now on my 5'1, 105lb frame. They have made some great advancements in the scarring department since my procedure(s) were done... so definitely check out all your options with a REPUTABLE physician. Do not go for the cheapest doctor or even the one all your friends went to. Do your research. Ask questions. And ask to see before and after photos of past patients. It's not a decision to rush into. And trust me, I made that mistake too. Note the extra SSSSSS in procedure(S)! HTH  Feel free to PM me if you have additional questions. I'm happy to help.


 I was seriously worried about that! But thanks. I guess I'll seriously work out first and see what results that gets before even going in. I for sure don't want a cheap dr. That freaks me out!! I've been told to ask for lots of photos as they like to show their best work!! I'm part black so to me any scarring is a scary venture as scars don't heal and disappear in my family. I see most lifts still have those inch scars under the areola so I can have perky boobs but scarred or my sag bags LOL   So I shouldn't go to the popular advertise physician? I'll have to take my mom. Lol there's no getting past her.  





Audrey C said:


> Try for a boy...like girls (or boys) aren't a 'whole' family on their own?! I had the opposite problem. I had a girl and a boy back to back, and a few years later we decided to have a third. Apparently, that's not allowed. You have no idea how many people not only assumed but actually felt comfortable _saying_ things like, 'Oh, this one's an accident/mistake'. My other favourite was, "But you already have both - what do you want?"  A baby, jackass. What does it look like?


  People think they can say whatever they want!!! Ever since I've had kids I'm astonished how many things STRANGERS have to say to me! I mean my two year old was playing with a toy and some man came up to us and was like don't buy your kid that. You'll regret it. Like I can see how noisy it is why are you intervening in my child's toy shopping trip? They just always say so many comments to me! I guess because my kids are 18 months apart I look like the walking circus who clearly needs tips and advice....not


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> People are SOOOOOOO STOOOOOOPID! I think you should be able to walk around with a roll of duct tape and cut off a strip and slap it right on their STOOOOOOPID mouths when they say stupid shit like that! Infuriating idiots!
> 
> PS I clearly don't like when people speak or treat children poorly. MAJOR peeve of mine!


  Oh, no one actually said it to my _daughter_. OMG - DYING here. Yeah, that would have been an Extinction Level Event. Theirs. I don't suffer fools gladly at the best of times. It was irritating when I was pregnant, but anyone who'd actually _looked_ at my living, breathing child and uttered 'mistake or accident' in my presence would have been sorry they were ever born.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Try for a boy...like girls (or boys) aren't a 'whole' family on their own?! I had the opposite problem. I had a girl and a boy back to back, and a few years later we decided to have a third. Apparently, that's not allowed. You have no idea how many people not only assumed but actually felt comfortable _saying_ things like, 'Oh, this one's an accident/mistake'. My other favourite was, "But you already have both - what do you want?"
> 
> A baby, jackass. What does it look like?


Ugh people kill me. If you don't want kids you're crazy, if you want just one you need more, if you have two of the same gender you need to try for another, if you have one of each you should stop, etc etc no matter what you do someone's gonna bitch.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Oh, no one actually said it to my _daughter_. OMG - DYING here. Yeah, that would have been an Extinction Level Event. Theirs. I don't suffer fools gladly at the best of times. It was irritating when I was pregnant, but anyone who'd actually _looked_ at my living, breathing child and uttered 'mistake or accident' in my presence would have been sorry they were ever born.


  SERIOUSLY!!!!???? OH MAJOR "mama bear" moment! There would've been no safe place for them to hide! No excuse for that... NONE! 
  My baby sister was definitely not "planned" (10 years younger than my older sister!) but my mom always used to tell her she was a miracle... and that there is no such thing as a "mistake" or "accident" when it comes to a child! That she had a "special purpose" because she was an "unexpected miracle"! It always made her feel extra special, and I LOVED that!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> SERIOUSLY!!!!???? OH MAJOR "mama bear" moment! There would've been no safe place for them to hide! No excuse for that... NONE!
> My baby sister was definitely not "planned" (10 years younger than my older sister!) but my mom always used to tell her she was a miracle... and that there is no such thing as a "mistake" or "accident" when it comes to a child! That she had a "special purpose" because she was an "unexpected miracle"! It always made her feel extra special, and I LOVED that!


  I couldn't agree more. My children have all been blessings in ways I could never have planned for or expected. That wouldn't have changed even if one of them had been a surprise. And if they're being a pain in the ass (17 year-old male, anyone?) then having carefully planned their conception is no comfort!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Try for a boy...like girls (or boys) aren't a 'whole' family on their own?! I had the opposite problem. I had a girl and a boy back to back, and a few years later we decided to have a third. Apparently, that's not allowed. You have no idea how many people not only assumed but actually felt comfortable _saying_ things like, 'Oh, this one's an accident/mistake'. My other favourite was, "But you already have both - what do you want?"  A baby, jackass. What does it look like?


  Ugh, preach! I've got two girls (3 and 20 months), and I don't feel any need to add more kids. They are awesome and we are a whole family!


----------



## texasmommy (Mar 5, 2014)

lol, yes it seems that some people will always have an opinion on other's choices of having kids or not, and what to have, or not SMH   I did not think I would have my second so soon after but it has been awesome!  Wearing a baby carrier while pushing a toddler in a cart and using a double stroller helped me build some upper body muscle    I will see people with 3 or more kids and wonder how that works, like the dynamics and how they balance everything in general (because with even one it can be tricky).  But I'd never think any of the kids were "accidents".... that's terrible to think of another person, especially an innocent kid.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 5, 2014)

Also I was catching up on a few pages and I totally support all of you who are debating or choosing to not have kids. Good for you! Do whatever you want, it's your life, and you get to decide what is best for you. I love my kids, but I certainly think life could be just as fulfilling without kids. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 5, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> lol, yes it seems that some people will always have an opinion on other's choices of having kids or not, and what to have, or not SMH   I did not think I would have my second so soon after but it has been awesome!  Wearing a baby carrier while pushing a toddler in a cart and using a double stroller helped me build some upper body muscle    I will see people with 3 or more kids and wonder how that works, like the dynamics and how they balance everything in general (because with even one it can be tricky).  But I'd never think any of the kids were "accidents".... that's terrible to think of another person, especially an innocent kid.


  I'm with you girl!! That double stroller can be tricky! Opening the door and jammin through! Lol


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 5, 2014)

Decided to give up two things during Lent.

  Makeup (New Purchases)
  And sugar. (Cookies, candies, soda, cake ect)

  This will probably help my low buy and add to my savings. Wish me luck everyone. I know By Request is in April too. Lent ends on the 17th.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally got to place my FOF order last night - 3 lipsticks! I really like lustres and these are shades (DD, SD, HH) I should be able to wear to work quite happily. They're within my max 3 items per collection limit, and even better I got them at 10% off and paid with loyalty points so no money leaving my wallet    Even though they're perm, I'm also tempted to order the yellow CC cream, and a mineralize lippie and gloss (allowing myself one of each this year) from the new release now while I can get them at a discount, but need to swatch them first.   I did compensate slightly by tossing out a few more things last night. I had 3 no-brand cream shadows that were not at all interesting so that was an easy decision. I also found a foundation that had separated. I never got on with it particularly well either (stupidly irritating delivery system) so no qualms about chucking it. I think there are a couple more drugstore foundations buried in my drawers somewhere that can go quite happily. I'll have another small purge at the weekend - doing it gradually to make it less painful!   That means that since my low-buy started I am at 13 items in (6 of which are UD eyeliners in the set I bought!) , 14 out - net reduction of 1. The more I think about this low-buy, the more I think that the precise numbers/limits are not so important to me as finishing up the year with less than I started.   Oh, and remember that crazy collection of Juicy Tubes I had sitting doing nothing? I started with 18, and tossed out a couple straight away that had gone off. I can't see me ever wearing these out the house again, I have so many other glosses I love more, so I am using them at night in place of regular lip balm. I think my lips are actually better for it too. I am just using each one until I get bored of it (at which point I feel I've had my money's worth) then throwing them out - if I tried to use them up I'll be stuck with them forever, those suckers are huge LOL. One way or another they will all be gone by the end of the year.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 6, 2014)

@jennyap - Hope you'll like the lipsticks! And congrats to getting rid of some old stuff, I know this can be hard.


  I found someone who wants to buy my new Stereo Rose and although I really need the money and I just KNOW I wouldn't wear SR very often, I find it really hard to let it go. I'm also quite sad that I skipped FoF completely now - any normal person would be happy to have saved some money but I'm sad because I wanted to participate in the hype. Weird me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Anyway - my yellow CC Cream arrived today and I quite like it. I need to find a way to apply it better but so far it does a great job. I used it as a primer and applied it under my foundation and somehow - even though I still used concealer and camouflage to cover up my acne scars and set it all with pressed powder - it makes me look way more natural than I usually look.
  I want to get the lavender CC Cream, the yellow pressed powder, and the lavender pressed powder now as well but they're perm, so there's plenty of time left.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *SleepingBeauty* 



@jennyap - Hope you'll like the lipsticks! And congrats to getting rid of some old stuff, I know this can be hard.


  I found someone who wants to buy my new Stereo Rose and although I really need the money and I just KNOW I wouldn't wear SR very often, I find it really hard to let it go. I'm also quite sad that I skipped FoF completely now - any normal person would be happy to have saved some money but I'm sad because I wanted to participate in the hype. Weird me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Anyway - my yellow CC Cream arrived today and I quite like it. I need to find a way to apply it better but so far it does a great job. I used it as a primer and applied it under my foundation and somehow - even though I still used concealer and camouflage to cover up my acne scars and set it all with pressed powder - it makes me look way more natural than I usually look.
  I want to get the lavender CC Cream, the yellow pressed powder, and the lavender pressed powder now as well but they're perm, so there's plenty of time left.



  That's good to know about the yellow CC cream, that's the one I'd get if I do. I'm interested in the lavender powder too.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Decided to give up two things during Lent.  Makeup (New Purchases) And sugar. (Cookies, candies, soda, cake ect)  This will probably help my low buy and add to my savings. Wish me luck everyone. I know By Request is in April too. Lent ends on the 17th.


  We must be on the exact same wavelength, because those are the EXACT two things I gave up! I love that someone else is doing them too (misery loves company haha)  I was telling a friend yesterday that I feel like my "sacrifices" are so shallow.  Mother Theresa probably gave up food or went on a a mission trip or spent those days in silence...I give up purchasing stuff  I don't need and eating stuff I really don't need.  But this is going to be hard! The struggle is real.  We can support each other now haha.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 6, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> But this is going to be hard! The struggle is real. We can support each other now haha.


  We can! I can be very impulsive with makeup and sweets so I'm going to see how this pans out. But to  be honest I gave  up soda New Years day 2  years ago and don't really  drink it now. Sometimes I backslide but I'm not like, a hardcore soda drinker anymore. Flavored water and  sparkling water are like juice and soda to me. Will I get a soda when I go to a drivethru? Sometimes but you'll be surprised how much weight you lose once you stop drinking it.  I know I can do this with sugar though. Makeup is something I got into a couple years ago really in terms of limited editions and following collection releases.I always had an interest in  it but  not how I do now or since joining Specktra My mom sells Mary Kay and even when I was a teenager I don't think I had the interest I have  now. MAC was basically the center of the  universe when you went to the mall.

  But I said let me give  up two things I know will be hard. 
  I almost said bread/carbs  but decided not to get too crazy.


----------



## Elba (Mar 6, 2014)

Love the deep thoughts and discussions going on here! Especially about kids, since I'm expecting my first in less than three weeks. Very excited! I always knew I wanted to be a mum, but I would never ever question someone who doesn''t. Rude and stupid!  (Sitting here stuffing my face with chocolate, no way I'm giving that up for lent. My baby probably needs it, right? But looking forward to beeing able to work out again once my boy is born. I used to hit the gym 3 times a week until the beginning of my 8th month of pregnancy)   So, make up. I just got a Tom Ford lippie. Argh. But on the other hand, I went through my bye bye box (love it, @naynadine!), and listed a ton of stuff on ebay (don't have access to the clearance bin yet, sadly/luckily). I don't even care if it sells for 1€, I just want to see it gone!   Watched pinksofoxys video on youtube. I really want to do the same as she did! I posted my total numbers at the beginning of the thread, now I need to count again and compare. And I want to come up with numbers for my ideal collection, but it's going to be hard.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a quick behavior modification tip to share. The basic idea is that you pick a habit that you want to form and make a visual representation of the number of days you've done it. You can mark it on a calendar or use a diary. As you cross off the days, the chain gets longer and longer. And you feel more motivated and reluctant to break it as the chain grows. Your goal is to not break the chain!

  Here is a more in-depth explanation if anyone's interested: http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-secret

  To make things easier for myself I downloaded an app called Habit Streak. I like apps over paper for this because I can track multiple habits at once and if I start over it shows the total numbers. I also set an alarm to prompt me to record it so I don't forget any days.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 6, 2014)

I saw that article a few weeks ago and am planning to do something like that.   Last night my colleague made a good point. I always see/hear people talk about what they're giving up for Lent. Well she mentioned that it's not just about giving something up, but anything you want to adopt, so to speak. So the habit I want to form is getting more sleep. I'm averaging 3-5 hours most nights (my own fault) and it makes it harder for me to get my exercise routine going again because I feel so tired and lazy. While I have my top three positive habits I want to re-ignite (more sleep, exercise and water), I think that if I really place my focus on one if those, it will feed into and support the others. Too many times I've tried to tackle all at once after being out of sorts for a while, and I've always failed.   I also got a Nutri Bullet last weekend and I'm excited to start using it.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 6, 2014)

I just got the nutri bullet too!  I love it!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 6, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I've gone through a few bottles of Fix+, and jars of the Complete Comfort Creme, Mineralized Charge Water Gel, and am getting close to finishing my first MSFN. My Richly Honed sculpting cream will probably be used up in the next month if I continue to use it regularly.   I think I will also focus specifically on 2-3 blushes to use them up quicker.   As for kids, and forgive me as I may get into TMI territory, I am CBC (childless by choice). I can't really pinpoint the one deciding factor that pretty much sealed it for me, but I'm sure my own mother has a place high on the list. I was an unplanned pregnancy - my father told my mom he thought he was sterile - that's the story anyway; not sure how true that is anymore as she always made disparaging remarks about him, some of which I realized where unfounded (too little, too late since he passed in 2008). Anyway, she's made no secret that I was unwanted. I think the indifference hurt most - she worshipped the child (my sister) she sent away to live with a family friend and and couldn't give a rat's ass about the one she kept (me). Who knows if I would've felt differently had I had a better upbringing.   I love and adore my neice and my grand nephew, and my best friend's kids, but I can't see myself as a mother. They always tell me I'd make a great mom but I love knowing that I can hand them back to their parents at the end of the day and I'm good with that. Auntie Yazmin suits me just fine.   I admit though that I do get pangs every now and then when I watch ItsJudysLife on YouTube. Her daughter Julianna is so adorable.


  I'm so sorry to read this. Stories like this make me angry. Parents repeatedly forget that actions great and small can leave lasting effects on their children. What I would humbly say to you is that your mother probably has had some traumas that she hadn't addressed and took out on you. Know that you're on this earth for a reason and that your mother's issues have nothing to do with you. Should you ever change your mind about having children, your self-awareness alone will make you a great mom. Don't think that you would be incapable of being a wonderful mom to someone if you choose to be.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 6, 2014)

All caught up! Loving the posts on kids and tits. In summation, if you want em, have 'em. If you don't, don't. Both decisions are brave, because at the end of the day, children deserve to be in an environment where they are loved, respected, and safe. I've been doing some trauma-awareness work, so I'm very sensitive to these things. As for tits, they so sag post breastfeeding as opposed to pregnancy. I am mad at these deflated balloons. Thank goodness for push up bras. Also, being a temporary member of the Big Boobs Crew, those suckers are hard to maneuver! For me, a C cup is enough. Pixie, damn girl! You really are smoking hot. Good news-I had an interview on Tuesday and another one for another job this coming Tuesday! I'm getting hits, which is good. I feel the end of unemployment is in sight. Yay!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 6, 2014)

Day #2 of using the castor oil: no Cara brows or Bert unibrow yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ajigglin said:


> Good news-I had an interview on Tuesday and another one for another job this coming Tuesday! I'm getting hits, which is good. I feel the end of unemployment is in sight. Yay!


  LOL!

  Good luck with the interviews!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Oh mine knows all about the struggle.. haha. He jokes about how much horsepower is needed to motorboat. And if he's being bad I threaten to suffocate him with them in his sleep.


  Lol best comment ever!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 6, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@]  Wow Pixie!! You are gorgeous (inside and out) You are one sexy mama!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Day #2 of using the castor oil: no Cara brows or Bert unibrow yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  as the pink panther would say, you must maaaasssage the eyebrow dear.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. it takes a good two months.. lol.  Massage with the oil and then blow.. lol


----------



## User38 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bert"s unibrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  come to mama.. yea


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 6, 2014)

My low-buy is doing great but I've recently started getting into Asian cosmetics! I almost placed an order yesterday but I was strong and decided to watch Pride and Prejudice instead lol. Btw how sexy is Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy??


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> as the pink panther would say, you must maaaasssage the eyebrow dear.. ompom:  .. it takes a good two months.. lol.  Massage with the oil and then blow.. lol


  You are so naughty!! I love you!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## walkingdead (Mar 6, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> [@]PixieDancer[/@]  Wow Pixie!! You are gorgeous (inside and out) You are one sexy mama!!


  I agree Pixie is beautiful inside and out!  Just like all you ladies!  I ️ Pride & Prejudice!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I have a quick behavior modification tip to share. The basic idea is that you pick a habit that you want to form and make a visual representation of the number of days you've done it. You can mark it on a calendar or use a diary. As you cross off the days, the chain gets longer and longer. And you feel more motivated and reluctant to break it as the chain grows. Your goal is to not break the chain!
> 
> Here is a more in-depth explanation if anyone's interested: http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-secret
> 
> To make things easier for myself I downloaded an app called Habit Streak. I like apps over paper for this because I can track multiple habits at once and if I start over it shows the total numbers. I also set an alarm to prompt me to record it so I don't forget any days.


  OMG. Thank you so much for this. My cell is attached to my hip at all times and this is a perfect way for me to stop spending. Thanks!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I agree Pixie is beautiful inside and out!  Just like all you ladies!  I ️ Pride & Prejudice!!!


  I love Pride and Prejudice too!! I just started watching the 1995 BBC series for the first time and I am loving it!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> OMG. Thank you so much for this. My cell is attached to my hip at all times and this is a perfect way for me to stop spending. Thanks!!!


  This is so great!! I need to download it ASAP!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Day #2 of using the castor oil: no Cara brows or Bert unibrow yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been using Castor oil on my edges. It takes time but Castor Oil does work.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I agree Pixie is beautiful inside and out! Just like all you ladies! I ️ Pride & Prejudice!!!


  Ahhhhhh! Who needs men with all you little ego-boosters around! I just love you girls to pieces! THANKS!! xoxo


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 7, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Good news-I had an interview on Tuesday and another one for another job this coming Tuesday! I'm getting hits, which is good. I feel the end of unemployment is in sight. Yay!


  Good luck with your interview! Keeping my fingers crossed.

  Guys - I'm so happy right now. Just came home from the vet and the results say the tumor wasn't malignant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dog's happy as ever - he's running around like crazy and begging for food all the time. So, so happy that'll be around for some more months (hopefully years).

  I need to cut down my spendings now asap. I finally decided to go to the gym and work on my body. The gym seems to be great - nice trainers (good looking ones as well, yummy!), a lot of equipment and what not. However, it's 48€ a month and that's quite a lot for me since I'm still a student. My grandma is so kind that she'll be supporting me by giving me 40€ a month which is great! But I still need to buy some workout clothes now and pay the admission fee which is 40€ as soon as I'll sign the contract. So - no more unnecessary makeup for me!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy Friday Everyone!  I just wanted to say that ever since I organized my make up and they're out where I can see them  I've been having so much fun using them.  I've been taking selfies every morning to record what I've been using.  For the 1st time in a long time  I haven't felt the urge to by makeup.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! I just wanted to say that ever since I organized my make up and they're out where I can see them I've been having so much fun using them. I've been taking selfies every morning to record what I've been using. For the 1st time in a long time I haven't felt the urge to by makeup.


  Yay!! That's awesome! I'm feeling the same way. Having everything out in the open really helped me too.

  I also enjoyed my February challenge so much that I'm going to do it again. The goal was to use every item in my collection at least once within the month and it was so much fun. I'm also really working on making March a no buy. No makeup purchases in the last 7 days.. trying to see how long I can go!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Good luck with your interview! Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Guys - I'm so happy right now. Just came home from the vet and the results say the tumor wasn't malignant.
> 
> ...


  I feel the EXACT same way! I'm soooo glad we made that a number 1 priority! It really helps to SEE what you have and not just inventory it on a spreadsheet! Now that everything's accessible, we can just go look and see if we have dupes instead of guessing or not even considering that we might!! I'm happy that we have all made such great strides in accomplishing our goals! 
  BTW.... you can share the FOTD selfies! We'd love to see your handiwork and results of your newly discovered stash!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 7, 2014)

I watched the pinksofoxy declutter videos and really liked them. Anyone got any more beauty destash recommendations?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 7, 2014)

My last pre Lent purchase came early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My Hover liner.


----------



## User38 (Mar 7, 2014)

I hafta confess again.

  I have spent too much in the last two days in skin care products.  I am not even buying the traditional Chanel's, Clarins, Revive.. I still have a lot of those.  I have been buying emollient lotions with acids, vitamins, depuffers, detoxers, Oils, and all around moisture.. good grief. I have found a new niche to go crazy in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I want to avoid shots, fillers and such for a longer time


----------



## ma146rina (Mar 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I hafta confess again.
> 
> I have spent too much in the last two days in skin care products.  I am not even buying the traditional Chanel's, Clarins, Revive.. I still have a lot of those.  I have been buying emollient lotions with acids, vitamins, depuffers, detoxers, Oils, and all around moisture.. good grief. I have found a new niche to go crazy in
> 
> ...


  Me too! i've watched Lisa Eldrige vid about her favorite masks and i bought the triple oxygen mask from Bliss, a salt scrub again from bliss and a face lotion.

  And i want so many other things!!! serums and a REN oil and yeah...But i NEED to calm down because i also got the chocolate bar from too faced this month and at the end of the month FOF will be release here and i may need some stuff...OOOHHHH


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I hafta confess again.
> 
> I have spent too much in the last two days in skin care products.  I am not even buying the traditional Chanel's, Clarins, Revive.. I still have a lot of those.  I have been buying emollient lotions with acids, vitamins, depuffers, detoxers, Oils, and all around moisture.. good grief. I have found a new niche to go crazy in
> 
> ...


  If you find a good, moisturizing eye cream on your mission... PLEASE let me know! Thank you!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

I just posted this on the Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread but wanted to share here too... Since I have been getting SO much use out of products that I have LONG neglected now that I have everything organized and at my easy disposal! I can't really imagine "needing" anything else. I know I'll still buy makeup because I love it. But now that I can make full use of all the wonderful stuff I have "collected" up until now... I am thrilled and having so much fun playing with my makeup again!

  So check out all these oldie but goodies products I used today... I put a * next to things I love but just kept forgetting to use over the years...

Please excuse some of the fading in the pics (and my crazy brow!)... I had this on for most of the days before getting around to snapping some pics for you ladies. I am excited to be on my low-buy because it's really helping me shop my own stash more! I used products today that I haven't touched in FOREVER! YAY! It's helped that I have all my makeup organized now too... so I can easily SEE and access evereything I have... instead of digging around and not really knowing what I had.

Here it goes... I did the neutral eye with the pop of green on the lower lashline trick. I think it's referred to as a reverse smokey eye. Makes wearing green very wearable for everyday. And I love how the different greens made my brown eyes pop!

FACE:
Smashbox CC Cream
MAC PLW Concealer (NW20) under my eyes
*MAC Forever Marilyn Beauty Powder to set under eye concealer (LOVE this product for that!!)
*MAC How Beautiful Beauty Powder as a glowy, subtle bronzer
*MAC Melba blush

EYES:
*Loreal Infallible Amber Rush all over lid & blended lightly up into crease
MAC Soft Brown to blend out crease
MAC Brun to darken outer v
MAC Shroom for brow highlight & inner tear duct highlight
*MAC Mystery eyeliner smudged on lower lashline and on bottom waterline
*MAC Sharp (bright green from MAC's Tempting Quad) to smudge out Mystery and below Mystery on the bottom lashline

LIPS:
MAC Dervish lip liner
**MAC Miss Ross lipstick (HELLO! Forgot I even had this!)
Smashbox lipgloss in Pop over lipstick


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 7, 2014)

Pixie, please tell me your skin is photoshopped, lol. You look flawless!

  Speaking of eye cream, I think I want the Clinique All about Eyes Rich. Which is odd for me, because I've been using only natural skin care products for many years. I have an eye cream which I love, it moisturizes enough and I want to keep using it, but the Clinique is doing more for my dark circles and it's depuffing too, and most importantly a better base to put concealer over. It makes my skin smoother immediately which my natural cream can't (I had a sample). So I guess I have to take the plunge and order it (not before next month though).


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I just posted this on the Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread but wanted to share here too... Since I have been getting SO much use out of products that I have LONG neglected now that I have everything organized and at my easy disposal! I can't really imagine "needing" anything else. I know I'll still buy makeup because I love it. But now that I can make full use of all the wonderful stuff I have "collected" up until now... I am thrilled and having so much fun playing with my makeup again!
> 
> So check out all these oldie but goodies products I used today... I put a * next to things I love but just kept forgetting to use over the years...
> 
> ...


  I love this idea! I think I will have to try that soon. It will probably help make bright shadows much more wearable all year round (I'm sure you all do anyway, but it feels weird to me to wear brights in the middle of winter!).


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Pixie, please tell me your skin is photoshopped, lol. You look flawless!
> 
> Speaking of eye cream, I think I want the Clinique All about Eyes Rich. Which is odd for me, because I've been using only natural skin care products for many years. I have an eye cream which I love, it moisturizes enough and I want to keep using it, but the Clinique is doing more for my dark circles and it's depuffing too, and most importantly a better base to put concealer over. It makes my skin smoother immediately which my natural cream can't (I had a sample). So I guess I have to take the plunge and order it (not before next month though).


  The pic had horrible lighting since I didn't take them until it was getting dark. So I had to run it thru my phone's camera app. I used brightening, sharpening, and then soft focus... I had to try to get the green colors to show clearly since that's the theme in the Theme Makeup thread... My skin is definitely not perfect!! LOL

  I tried a sample of that Clinique eye cream and wasn't wowed by it. I have a really nice eye serum I use, but I'd love to find a great moisturizing and anti-aging eye cream too!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 7, 2014)

Taya you are freaking gorgeous!!! Filter or not I think you're pretty perfect!    Oh my gosh it finally happened to me! I broke a blush  I have nevvvvvvvvver dropped one before! Or any powder. It's not completely shattered I think I use it so much it was super packed in there luckily. Half of me wants to get another half of me is feels now it's a chance for other blushes to get use.  My poor blazing haute


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I love this idea! I think I will have to try that soon. It will probably help make bright shadows much more wearable all year round (I'm sure you all do anyway, but it feels weird to me to wear brights in the middle of winter!).
> I love using this technique for a pop of color. I do it with purples all the time! This was my first attempt at a mixture of greens. I had to try to come up with a way to wear green for the Theme Makeup thread but I had to be able to actually wear it out of my house! LOL It turned out pretty good! I'll def try it again.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Beautybuyer*
> ...


  Thanks beautiful! I need a better phone so I can have a better camera or take my pics in the daylight with my regular camera to get good coloring! UGH


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> My poor blazing haute


  And I think since your blush isn't shattered, just use it the way it is. I wouldn't replace it. BH is a pretty blush, but I'm guessing Spring will give us some really nice peach/coral/orange blushes! It will give you an excuse to use it up and replace it with something new later!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> The pic had horrible lighting since I didn't take them until it was getting dark. So I had to run it thru my phone's camera app. I used brightening, sharpening, and then soft focus... I had to try to get the green colors to show clearly since that's the theme in the Theme Makeup thread... My skin is definitely not perfect!! LOL
> 
> I tried a sample of that Clinique eye cream and wasn't wowed by it. I have a really nice eye serum I use, but I'd love to find a great moisturizing and anti-aging eye cream too!


  Either way, you look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A lot of eye creams irritate my eyes and make them water (I think it's usually when they're scented), so I'm already happy if I find one that I can use without having any reactions.
  It's definitely not easy finding a good one that works for you!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> And I think since your blush isn't shattered, just use it the way it is. I wouldn't replace it. BH is a pretty blush, but I'm guessing Spring will give us some really nice peach/coral/orange blushes! It will give you an excuse to use it up and replace it with something new later!


   Thanks! I already have similar blushes so I need to use those lol but I didn't even think about all the new peach blushes! Lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I do massage the oil into the skin. Not sure about the blowing though, lol.
> 
> 
> Either way, you look amazing!
> ...


  Eye Cream has been a struggle for me forever! I have lines under each of my eyes that I've had since childhood. As I get older, I get more self conscious about them. Then, any time I'm tired or my eyes get puffy, they are extra pronounced. So I have been on an endless search for a really good miracle product!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Thanks! I already have similar blushes so I need to use those lol but I didn't even think about all the new peach blushes! Lol


  Yeah! Get a new blush baby later this Spring/Summer! Maybe that peachy ombre blush from PS... Or wait until the next ED collection. I'm sure they'll bring BH back eventually if you still want a new one or even a new peach shade!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, that no buy didn't last. I only bought one makeup item - a bourjois foundation - but I bought quite a few clothing items. I'm going to view his as a minor setback though and continue to try with my Lent no buy.   I don't regret it though. I had a truly awful day at work, and this did the trick to help me self soothe. Tomorrow is a fresh day  Although tomorrow will be rough as well...but I will not lapse again.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 7, 2014)

I just got my Divergent palette in the mail from Sephora.  I'd rather have buyer's remorse than skipper's remorse.  I'm going to swatch the display in store first before I open mine.  If I don't like it then I'll sell it or return it.

  I haven't been wowed by MAC's upcoming collections and so far, I only want one piece from each collection - if that - depending on swatches.  Hopefully April won't be such an expensive month for me after all.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 7, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Good luck with your interview! Keeping my fingers crossed.  Guys - I'm so happy right now. Just came home from the vet and the results say the tumor wasn't malignant. ompom: My dog's happy as ever - he's running around like crazy and begging for food all the time. So, so happy that'll be around for some more months (hopefully years).  I need to cut down my spendings now asap. I finally decided to go to the gym and work on my body. The gym seems to be great - nice trainers (good looking ones as well, yummy!), a lot of equipment and what not. However, it's 48€ a month and that's quite a lot for me since I'm still a student. My grandma is so kind that she'll be supporting me by giving me 40€ a month which is great! But I still need to buy some workout clothes now and pay the admission fee which is 40€ as soon as I'll sign the contract. So - no more unnecessary makeup for me!


  Yay! So happy to hear the good news!


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I just got my Divergent palette in the mail from Sephora.  I'd rather have buyer's remorse than skipper's remorse.  I'm going to swatch the display in store first before I open mine.  If I don't like it then I'll sell it or return it.
> 
> I haven't been wowed by MAC's upcoming collections and so far, I only want one piece from each collection - if that - depending on swatches.  Hopefully April won't be such an expensive month for me after all.


  I would love to know what you think of the collection, I am interested in it, but don't want to buy it without hearing some people's thoughts. 

  My low-buy is...well, I won't say going horribly, but I have my moments. I returned the MAC MSF, and instead got some mini shadows from some indie companies. And then I lost my face wash so I had to make a Sephora order, I ended up getting the Koh Gen Do cleansing water, and the philosophy 1oz purity(my face wash) perk with it. Then I ended up splurging and getting one of the Hourglass blushes so I could get the VIBR perk(the primer, lipstick, mascara). Aaaand then of course I placed a theBalm order on hautelook- however only bought the Cindy Lou-Manizer for me(i resisted all blushes!), the rest was a few gifts for a gift exchange I am doing. And I found the spring color tattoo's at my CVS so I ended up getting three and a lipstick- luckily had a 20% off and $3 off. And I swear that's it. Ugh, when I write it all out it seems like so much!! It's like once you start you just keep going. For the most part I'm keeping within my budget. and I have actually put quite a lot into my savings account, so I guess I am doing better than I think I am? I just get it in my head that I need to buy NOTHING, but I know I am being unrealistic, because even though I CAN do it, I don't have to, as long as I am using some reasonable judgement.  And I won't be buying anything else until the Sephora sale(have my list already so hopefully I won't go over). And the MAC collections coming up are looking less enticing, so that's probably good.

  Thanks again for this thread! It helps to just think it through.  Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I just got my Divergent palette in the mail from Sephora.  I'd rather have buyer's remorse than skipper's remorse.  I'm going to swatch the display in store first before I open mine.  If I don't like it then I'll sell it or return it.
> 
> I haven't been wowed by MAC's upcoming collections and so far, I only want one piece from each collection - if that - depending on swatches.  Hopefully April won't be such an expensive month for me after all.


Please report back after you swatch! I'm a huge Divergent fan but I'm not sure I'm really wowed by the products in this line. It just feels so gimmicky. And the colors in the palettes don't even match the factions!!! Not to mention Abnegation don't wear makeup...


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 7, 2014)

Pixie! :eyelove: Such a gorgeous look, that.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 7, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I would love to know what you think of the collection, I am interested in it, but don't want to buy it without hearing some people's thoughts.
> 
> My low-buy is...well, I won't say going horribly, but I have my moments. I returned the MAC MSF, and instead got some mini shadows from some indie companies. And then I lost my face wash so I had to make a Sephora order, I ended up getting the Koh Gen Do cleansing water, and the philosophy 1oz purity(my face wash) perk with it. Then I ended up splurging and getting one of the Hourglass blushes so I could get the VIBR perk(the primer, lipstick, mascara). Aaaand then of course I placed a theBalm order on hautelook- however only bought the Cindy Lou-Manizer for me(i resisted all blushes!), the rest was a few gifts for a gift exchange I am doing. And I found the spring color tattoo's at my CVS so I ended up getting three and a lipstick- luckily had a 20% off and $3 off. And I swear that's it. Ugh, when I write it all out it seems like so much!! It's like once you start you just keep going. For the most part I'm keeping within my budget. and I have actually put quite a lot into my savings account, so I guess I am doing better than I think I am? I just get it in my head that I need to buy NOTHING, but I know I am being unrealistic, because even though I CAN do it, I don't have to, as long as I am using some reasonable judgement.  And I won't be buying anything else until the Sephora sale(have my list already so hopefully I won't go over). And the MAC collections coming up are looking less enticing, so that's probably good.
> 
> ...


  Thanks babe! In the Theme Makeup thread we are doing St Patrick's Day looks. And I was trying to come up with a wearable option. It was a test run, but I think I liked how it turned out. I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gorgeous look Pixie!! Btw that lipstick looks amazing on you!  I am also looking for a good eye cream! I think I am going to try out one from Reviva Labs. I like that their products are natural


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 8, 2014)

idk if im in a makeup rut or if im just feeling overwhelmed with all my crap, but its still feels like a lot. I look at my lipseticks and even though i have gotten rid of at least 10-15 i still feel like its a lot and i shouldnt need the same color in 5 different formulas. I also dont need 8 eyeshadow palletes but its so har to get rid of them! I have done very good with my blushes though, I have cut them in half! need more help downsizing and it feels like i still have it since I cant seem to get rid of it still.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 8, 2014)

Gorgeous look Pixie, I love the pop of green, really well executed and I must say the lipstick looks amazing on you, super flattering!  The whole look is very beautiful!


----------



## Debbs (Mar 8, 2014)

This may a matter of personal preference, available finances, etc but if a item that you use on a regular basis is being d/c'd how many do you think is rational to pick up? I am sure that over time a perfect replacement may be found but until then trying to be realistic. Don't want to get back into the hoarder and back-up mentality. My almost daily use face powder is no more so have to hit a counter much sooner than I anticipated.


----------



## kanne (Mar 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


> This may a matter of personal preference, available finances, etc but if a item that you use on a regular basis is being d/c'd how many do you think is rational to pick up? I am sure that over time a perfect replacement may be found but until then trying to be realistic. Don't want to get back into the hoarder and back-up mentality. My almost daily use face powder is no more so have to hit a counter much sooner than I anticipated.


  I guess it depends...personally I would just grab one and use the opportunity to try some new products. I don't really back up products, I figure by the time I get to use it, there will be plenty of new things and new formulas I would rather have. On the other hand, I was devastated when Estee Lauder changed the colour of Double Wear in Ecru, and it took me more than a year to find a foundation I liked as much, so I feel your pain.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


> This may a matter of personal preference, available finances, etc but if a item that you use on a regular basis is being d/c'd how many do you think is rational to pick up? I am sure that over time a perfect replacement may be found but until then trying to be realistic. Don't want to get back into the hoarder and back-up mentality. My almost daily use face powder is no more so have to hit a counter much sooner than I anticipated.


  I agree with @kanne, I'd also just get 1. I'd be afraid of stocking up on backups and then finding something I liked even more in the meantime.. leaving all the backups to use up. Companies want you to stock up on backups and then get 3 or 4 new ones in your search to replace that HG product..


----------



## Rainbunny (Mar 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


> This may a matter of personal preference, available finances, etc but if a item that you use on a regular basis is being d/c'd how many do you think is rational to pick up? I am sure that over time a perfect replacement may be found but until then trying to be realistic. Don't want to get back into the hoarder and back-up mentality. My almost daily use face powder is no more so have to hit a counter much sooner than I anticipated.


  I agree with just one to tide you over until you find a replacement. You're just postponing the inevitable so no point tying up a lot of your money up front with backups. When Mac discontinued their stick foundation that I used regularly, I bought 3 but eventually they were used up and I had to find something else. So I would just content yourself with one and move on.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


> This may a matter of personal preference, available finances, etc but if a item that you use on a regular basis is being d/c'd how many do you think is rational to pick up? I am sure that over time a perfect replacement may be found but until then trying to be realistic. Don't want to get back into the hoarder and back-up mentality. My almost daily use face powder is no more so have to hit a counter much sooner than I anticipated.


  I think it would depend on the person. If you're one of those people that has an impossible complexion to match and you have found your perfect match I'd say back it up a couple times as you may not be able to find a replacement as easy. But if you are fairly easy to match and it's just a matter of finding a brand/product you like I'd say get one and go get plenty of samples of different powders.  If it's just a setting powder the. Definitely get one there's lots of good ones of those out there


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 8, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> idk if im in a makeup rut or if im just feeling overwhelmed with all my crap, but its still feels like a lot. I look at my lipseticks and even though i have gotten rid of at least 10-15 i still feel like its a lot and i shouldnt need the same color in 5 different formulas. I also dont need 8 eyeshadow palletes but its so har to get rid of them! I have done very good with my blushes though, I have cut them in half! need more help downsizing and it feels like i still have it since I cant seem to get rid of it still.
> I feel your "rut"!! Now that I have all my makeup organized, I'm feeling overwhelmed at times too. I'd recommend using as much of your stash as you can. Rotating through products. Not focusing on any one product (unless it's a staple) and using things that haven't been loved in awhile. In a short time, you will start to notice the things you love better than others. There's no need to rush the process. The products are there and you can use what you already have to really figure out what your tastes are and what products you enjoy using the most. Take this time to really enjoy what you've acquired rather than feeling upset or overwhelmed. We're making lemonade out of lemons here! It will get easier and easier for you to purge as you use. Don't feel compelled to just start throwing things out. You will only panic later and perhaps try to fill the "void" with more stuff. You're doing a really good job. Focus on the progress and you will be fine!
> 
> 
> ...


  You've gotten lots of good responses, but I'll reconfirm the thought... Grab 1 backup to tied you over. Obviously you're going to have to start looking sooner rather than later to replace it. So no reason to put it off too long. And there's always better technologies on the horizon. No need getting stuck with an older version of a product when you could find a new one that blows it away! I'm kind of in the same boat with MAC Vibrancy Eye. I had to get a couple BU's... but I know I need to find a good replacement soon! And I'm hoping I find something even better! Good luck on your search! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I agree with just one to tide you over until you find a replacement. You're just postponing the inevitable so no point tying up a lot of your money up front with backups. When Mac discontinued their stick foundation that I used regularly, I bought 3 but eventually they were used up and I had to find something else. So I would just content yourself with one and move on.


  I agree with Rainbunny.. I just don't have the luxury of time for various reasons.  1.  I cannot go one day without foundation.. literally. I am pale and yellow and foundation evens out my complexion. I am now using the CC creams from MAC (the whole illuminate line) and that's working really well for me. I may be able to get by with a litle help from my powders.  2.  I travel a lot and I stay in a variety of ever changing climates. My working hours are all nuts too -- I am not in sync with stores/counters to do my hunting.  3.  I have menopausal sweats which are another cruel joke on women -- you get clobbered with menstrual cramps when you are young, and now you get clobbered with horrific sweats and all sorts of shenanigans on your skin (brown spots, spots and more yuck).  So, when I find a good foundation, which makes me look and feel good I do want to buy a bu just for my own sanity.  I usually also have to keep a travel bag with my essentials in it -- the last minute of packing i will leave out my foundation and there is no time to go scrounging again.  So, with foundations I usually buy 2-3 at a time if they work for me.  I had been using the EL DW in Shell.. and EL decided to "change" the formula!.. oy.  I cannot use that foundation anymore because I cannot find the right match.  Shell was perfect -- Bone makes me look yellower than Bert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyway, I think there is some validity to buying bu's of staples -- it saves time and time can be money.  It saves me aggravation -- I won't croak from High BP just cause the SA insists that Bone is THE replacement for Shell.. It is not.  and the horror stories go on an on.

@Debbs  -- same thing goes for powders.. once you find one, get a few and hoard.  Yes, it's good because your skin won't change all that much.  Mine has been the same for the last 53 years except for when I get a tiny bit of sun and then I add bronzers and look more the surfer girl part.. lol.

  As for duping lipsticks -- that's the easiest of all really.  Four lippies should yield about 12 to 16 variations.  And that's not using liners or glosses .. just mixing them up.  Colours are easy.  Texture is a bitch.  Matte is difficult to dupe -- and for it to be comfortable is even worse.  Satins are difficult too.. because saturation of the pigment has to be exact or you get a different colour.


----------



## kanne (Mar 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I agree with Rainbunny.. I just don't have the luxury of time for various reasons.  1.  I cannot go one day without foundation.. literally. I am pale and yellow and foundation evens out my complexion. I am now using the CC creams from MAC (the whole illuminate line) and that's working really well for me. I may be able to get by with a litle help from my powders.  2.  I travel a lot and I stay in a variety of ever changing climates. My working hours are all nuts too -- I am not in sync with stores/counters to do my hunting.  3.  I have menopausal sweats which are another cruel joke on women -- you get clobbered with menstrual cramps when you are young, and now you get clobbered with horrific sweats and all sorts of shenanigans on your skin (brown spots, spots and more yuck).  So, when I find a good foundation, which makes me look and feel good I do want to buy a bu just for my own sanity.  I usually also have to keep a travel bag with my essentials in it -- the last minute of packing i will leave out my foundation and there is no time to go scrounging again.  So, with foundations I usually buy 2-3 at a time if they work for me. * I had been using the EL DW in Shell.. and EL decided to "change" the formula!.. oy*.  I cannot use that foundation anymore because I cannot find the right match.  Shell was perfect -- Bone makes me look yellower than Bert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh man, I'm still so annoyed at EL for the DW debacle. The SAs kept telling me that the colour of Ecru hadn't changed, my skin had. It went from being the palest neutral to a definite medium toned foundation - several shades too dark for me, I couldn't get that dark with a tan. And, as I discovered, there aren't many brands that make pale neutral foundations. I've settled with Chanel Mat Lumiere in 20 Clair, but it's definitely got yellow undertones.


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2014)

@PixieDancer 


  I have tried every eye cream on the planet and still find a better one.  I am glad they are creams and not men.  But I shall abstain from my normal deviations and address the eye cream issue.

  In looking for another eye cream to replace LaMer, EL';s old ladies line the Revitalizing, Cle de Peau which is an expensive and laughable cream, Shiseido (various), LaPrairie, Lancome, Dr. whathisname with the hugely expensive oh, Perricone, another joke -- and Revive serums and creams.  I have tried the best. and the results are almost the same.  I have been fed up with so much money for little pots of nothing -- and they truly don't do anything more than an Olay or L';oreal would.  In fact, L';oreal is a great and inexpensive alternative to skin care.  It is an excellent line and I have been using some of their cleansers and creams. I really like them.  I have even dumped my Clarins cleanser for Olay.. lol. 

  I have recently purchased Pharmaceutical brands -- not even from big labs just word of mouth from cosmetologists and aestheticians.. what they really USE and not what's in the glossy rags we buy.

  I have acquired a few emolient lotions for night use -- some have vitamin C, other with Hydraquinone, other with Lactic acid and am fumbling my way to using them.  So far, I am very happy with the results.

  The best line of products for creams which I have found so far are from Avene .. the Euro gals will find it easily.  I use the Eluage eye cream and am now alternating with the Cicalfate cream (this is very heavy but very little product should be used on lines under eyes or around mouth etc.).  I find the mix I am doing is really amping up my skin's performance and it looks clearer and brighter.  Lines are visibly diminished and there is a luminosity to my skin now too.

  All in all.. I guess what I am trying to say is not to low buy your skin -- but alternately buy for it.  You can always dupe a lipstick -- but lines, frowns, furrows, spots, dry patches -- they make us feel really bad about our self image.

  great skin is a necessity.. and there are lots of options to use.  

  hth


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2014)

@kanne 

   I hear you.. I got Vitalumiere in B12 but when I get the sweats it rolls of me like water off a duck's back.

  I am still looking.. lol


----------



## kanne (Mar 8, 2014)

I bought the Clinique CC cream when it was initially released and hated it, but I've been trying it out again lately...it takes a bit of work to look good but the "Very Light" shade is a good match for me and lasts through an entire 12 hour shift. It's not a good summer foundation though, I think it would slide right off in humidity. It's very moisturising, but I don't like foundations that take too long to dry (the same issue I have with the Vitalumiere Aqua). So I've been rotating through the Mat Lumiere, Vitalumiere Aqua and Clinique but I can't pick which I prefer.


----------



## Debbs (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks so much ladies, everything that has been said is valid and true, points all well taken. My SA ( still not aware of discontinuation) checked and they have two left. The powder that I am using now I can see the bottom of the compact so it is almost finished. I arranged to see her Monday afternoon to get both . Technically I am only having one extra as one of them will definitely be in rotation by the end of this month if not before. I have a Nordies credit for $44 so may cost me is $20 or so out of pocket for both. Nars New Orleans is a close competitor as a permanent substitute and when I can validate a splurge like a GC  or rewards certificate then a unnamed brand in 070 also will work. Macy's counters locally told me that they have a lot of these powders left but as far as I am concerned the two at Nordies are the last ones in the whole entire universe. I also tend to see discontinued stuff at the CCO so if I happen to stumble on it discounted in the far future then I may get one. My anxiety has significantly been reduced reading through as the well thought out feedbacks. Everyone here is so wise, smart, fabulous and kind. I haven't been to the counters really since Magnetic Nudes so I am proud of that. Even my blog purchases are now carefully analyzed and stragetized. Doing much better although still have a long way to go. Skipping a lot of collections until probably May/June without any remorse at all.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 8, 2014)

kanne said:


> And, as I discovered, there aren't many brands that make pale neutral foundations. I've settled with Chanel Mat Lumiere in 20 Clair, but it's definitely got yellow undertones. :rants:


  Yeah, finding a neutral undertone foundation when you're super fair is a PITA.  The closest I've come, personally, is Maybelline Fit Me in #110. Becca RSSF in Shell is second closest, of the foundations I own. (I also have NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia, which runs more yellow. I used to have Becca LSC in Porcelain (had to throw it out recently b/c separation), and that leaned a little too pink on me.)


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks @HerGreyness for the in depth eye cream info! I haven't skimped on skincare since my school days. And I GREATLY understand the importance of prevention and good quality products! I just feel exactly like you about the high price of the littlest skincare step... that damn eye cream... and would love to find one that really lives up to its claims for the high cost we pay for this miracle step in our skincare ritual! I don't mind paying, I just want results when I do!!

  I'm pretty happy with my Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic + Retinol Triple Correction Eye Serum, but it isn't really moisturizing, so I'd love to add a great anti-aging/moisturizing eye cream to my routine.

  Keep me posted if you score a winner!!

  [h=1][/h]


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 8, 2014)

Shopped my stash tonight and used Scene to Be Seen MSF from Divine Night as blush and highlight and omg it is gorgeous! I had no idea! This is why I need to shop my stash even more than I already do. I love blush so I have a million but I tend to choose the same 5 or 6.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PixieDancer
> 
> 
> I have tried every eye cream on the planet and still find a better one.  I am glad they are creams and not men.  But I shall abstain from my normal deviations and address the eye cream issue.
> ...


  I randomly bought a L'oreal eye cream like ten years ago and it was THE best stuff for depuffing. I sometimes have really puffy eyes in the morning and moments after I had put that on my eyes were depuffed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I finished the tube I wanted to repurchase, but they discuntinued it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember it was a minty-green milky tube, forgot the name. I was always wondering if they have a similar one now, but never bought one to find out.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 9, 2014)

My no buy streak is up to 8 days! This method is working a lot better for me.. The bigger the number, the less I want to break it by buying something. I know I want to try the Patentolish pencils but after that I'm going to start my streak again, hopefully going until June when Gaga and Moody Blooms come out.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks @HerGreyness for the in depth eye cream info! I haven't skimped on skincare since my school days. And I GREATLY understand the importance of prevention and good quality products! I just feel exactly like you about the high price of the littlest skincare step... that damn eye cream... and would love to find one that really lives up to its claims for the high cost we pay for this miracle step in our skincare ritual! I don't mind paying, I just want results when I do!!
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic + Retinol Triple Correction Eye Serum, but it isn't really moisturizing, so I'd love to add a great anti-aging/moisturizing eye cream to my routine.
> 
> Keep me posted if you score a winner!!


  Maybe you could give natural skincare a try, like using a rich natural eye cream at night and then your serum in the morning. That's what I'm going to do with the Clinique one. I'll use my regular eye cream that has very basic ingredients and is free of alcohol, silicone etc and a good oil on top so that it's very nourishing at night. And then I'll use the Clinique in the morning which gives me a ''smooth canvas'' for my concealer.


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought my first beauty related item of 2014...the nars ita brush

  The upcoming mac collections look very tempting


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 9, 2014)

nazih09 said:


> I bought *my first beauty related item of 2014*...the nars ita brush
> 
> The upcoming mac collections look very tempting


  That's impressive! Good job!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 9, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's impressive! Good job!


  Thank you!! It's been so hard resisting all of the new releases, especially the new blushes from clinique and hourglass.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 9, 2014)

Caught up on everything. Thank god for you all. Its been an emotional couple of weeks, today is especially a bad one. And I try to tell myself the usual...it could be worse, and even thought of ways to better my life. But I just cant seem to get out of this funk. But you all have brightened my day. You and music have dried my tears thank you.   On the plus side Ive decided to start budgeting and saving money. I calculated my monthly bills. My income is all over from being a waitress. So I'm going to keep track of how much I make in a month to get an idea. Then the money I have left over will have to be divided to savings, then whats left after that can go towards makeup and such. Must be strong and not use my bill or saving money.  -Pixie, girrrrllll you look amazing. Your inner beauty shines through your beautiful outside, just stunning. A magazine cover how exciting!! - I am def part of the itty bitty titty committee. Im extreamly self concious about it. Sometimes it gets so bad I dont even like my husband touching them. Im petite but curvy so feel slightly off with my misquito bites lol. Thank goodness for padded bras! So ladies that have them cherish those beautiful breasts! I take comfort in my husband being an ass man though. Cause I def got one of those lol  - I admire everyones decision to have children or not. I applaud you hard working mothers and also those who decide children aren't for them. With all the pressures you face from others hang in there. I for sure would like one. Ive yet to feel the joy of having one. Im excited for that part of my life.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 9, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Caught up on everything. Thank god for you all. Its been an emotional couple of weeks, today is especially a bad one. And I try to tell myself the usual...it could be worse, and even thought of ways to better my life. But I just cant seem to get out of this funk. But you all have brightened my day. You and music have dried my tears thank you.   On the plus side Ive decided to start budgeting and saving money. I calculated my monthly bills. My income is all over from being a waitress. So I'm going to keep track of how much I make in a month to get an idea. Then the money I have left over will have to be divided to savings, then whats left after that can go towards makeup and such. Must be strong and not use my bill or saving money.  -Pixie, girrrrllll you look amazing. Your inner beauty shines through your beautiful outside, just stunning. A magazine cover how exciting!! - I am def part of the itty bitty titty committee. Im extreamly self concious about it. Sometimes it gets so bad I dont even like my husband touching them. Im petite but curvy so feel slightly off with my misquito bites lol. Thank goodness for padded bras! So ladies that have them cherish those beautiful breasts! I take comfort in my husband being an ass man though. Cause I def got one of those lol  - I admire everyones decision to have children or not. I applaud you hard working mothers and also those who decide children aren't for them. With all the pressures you face from others hang in there. I for sure would like one. Ive yet to feel the joy of having one. Im excited for that part of my life.


  It breaks my heart to think of you upset, crying, and struggling! It's empowering to hear you work through it and setting such ambitious goals! It shows you're a fighter and a survivor!! You have always been someone on the threads that I relate to and am always happy to see... We are here for you girl!! Always!  Thank you for always having such sweet, kind things to say! You are a beautiful soul!!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 9, 2014)

singer82 said:


> - I admire everyones decision to have children or not. I applaud you hard working mothers and also those who decide children aren't for them. With all the pressures you face from others hang in there. I for sure would like one. Ive yet to feel the joy of having one. Im excited for that part of my life.


  Stay strong! Whatever it is that's causing your troubles, you'll get out of this.


----------



## User38 (Mar 9, 2014)

@singer82 
  Feel better and stay strong.. remember that every tear is a way towards recovery and feeling well.. 

  big hugs


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 9, 2014)

@singer82, I'm sorry things have been so tough. We are all here to listen if you want to "talk." This too shall pass.


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *janette9687* 



idk if im in a makeup rut or if I’m just feeling overwhelmed with all my crap, but it still feels like a lot. I look at my lipsticks and even though i have gotten rid of at least 10-15 i still feel like it’s a lot and i shouldn’t need the same color in 5 different formulas. I also don’t need 8 eye shadow palletes but it’s so hard to get rid of them! I have done very good with my blushes though, I have cut them in half! need more help downsizing and it feels like i still have it since I can’t seem to get rid of it still.



   I have decreased my collection a lot too and sometimes it still feel too large.  I already know what is making it look huge and it’s eye shadows.  I have since gifted more of it and I still don’t feel a dent.  So I am going to go through it again and try to see what I can let go of this week.  I find that when I go through my stash every week or other week it helps me let go of items I held on to from the previous week.  It works for me.


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *walkingdead* 



Happy Friday Everyone!  I just wanted to say that ever since I organized my make up and they're out where I can see them  I've been having so much fun using them.  I've been taking selfies every morning to record what I've been using.  For the 1st time in a long time  I haven't felt the urge to by makeup.


  Doesn’t it feel good……yes it does. I’m happy I am starting to be able to make smaller purchases and not be afraid to not buy things that I know I don’t need.  It’s working so far.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey everyone, long time no "see"!  I'd like to go back and read through what I've missed but it's more than 40 pages.  I can't believe how quickly this thread moves lol.  I'm missed being here and sharing this low buy journey with everyone.  I need to stop floating away lol!!

  I've had major urges to shop lately so I need to get myself motivated again.  I gave in and bought two Estee Lauder lipsticks last Friday night.  I really love them so I'm happy with my choices.  I just need to do a major lip product purge.  I have soooo many and I reach for the same ones over and over again. 

  I've been eying the IT Cosmetics QVC value of the day today because I'm looking for something with a higher spf. to layer under my MAC MSFN.  I don't know what to do.  I can get the MAC cc cream with my discount and it gives me a B2M item for later... but SPF 50 is hard to pass up.


----------



## Debbs (Mar 10, 2014)

Well ladies, I went to get my discontinued face powder and am very proud of myself. I only walked away with Petal Power blush that I forgot they were holding for me. In case anyone here wanted it as I had obtained one in a recent swap. The mineralized eyeshadow quads and lipglosses really do look nice but I got what I went in for and other than PP blush to help a lucky person out with I didn't get anything else.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 10, 2014)

My no sweets is going well! If only I could say the same for the no buy haha. I actually have decided to get a clinique cheek pop. I saw berry pop and swooned...but then I saw plum pop too. Ah, decisions. I don't want to do both so...probably will go with berry.   @singer82 - I hope things start picking up for you. Feel free to reach out!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 10, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> @singer82 - I hope things start picking up for you. Feel free to reach out!


  Clinique has a GWP going on at Dillards right now.  I'm so tempted to pick up one of those blushes.  I'm a low buy failure. 

  Good for you on the no sweets!!  I've been eating way too much sugar lately.  I've been doing really well on a no workout sadly enough.  I just signed up for my first crossfit class tonight.  Hopefully I can get back into a healthier routine!


----------



## lyseD (Mar 10, 2014)

Bought my first red lipstick today -- Brave Red.

  Any tips on how to wear the rest of my make-up.

  Thank you.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 10, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It does feel good!  More than a week without buying and I still have no desire to buy makeup!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 10, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Bought my first red lipstick today -- Brave Red.
> 
> Any tips on how to wear the rest of my make-up.
> 
> Thank you.


  Keep everything else on your face neutral. Let the lips be the focus. Neutrals, browns, golds on the eyes. Neutral blush (like The Perfect Cheek, Tarte Exposed, Nars Madly, etc). Almost think "pin up" makeup (but you could obviously tone down any crazy winged liner). HTH

  Enjoy that red lippie beautiful!


----------



## lyseD (Mar 10, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Bought my first red lipstick today -- Brave Red.
> 
> Any tips on how to wear the rest of my make-up.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pixie. I never know what to do with eyeliner when I wear a bolder lip -- I look odd without it.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 10, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Thank you Pixie. I never know what to do with eyeliner when I wear a bolder lip -- I look odd without it.


  Well then rock that black winged liner with the red lip! Very retro pin up glam! I do it all the time. It's not too much at all.


----------



## User38 (Mar 10, 2014)

I guess I am always a dissenting voice (my typing sucks more than usual cause I cut my paw).. I would do a red lip, matte or semi matte with a neutral eye but a great deep purple or green liner depending on preference and eye colour.  I don't mean pastel colours -- I mean jewel tones.

  neutral cheeks, and a tiny bit of highliter on high points of the face .. maybe a the tiniest pop of pink/peach on the highest part of the cheek.

  jmho.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 10, 2014)

@singer82  - Girl, I'm thinking of you!   I hope you are in a better place today and that this week turns out great.  I can sense from the way that you write that your struggle feels never ending and that you are trying to 'plod on' (a la @HerGreyness!).  Keep on leaning on your friends and family and US for support!!!  

@veronikawithak - that comment about your FI having enough horse power to motor boat. I'M DYING!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@PixieDancer- HOT DAMN.  That new Avi is INCREDIBLE.  We love you so much for your external and your internal beauty - you are so lovely and we are so lucky to 'know' you! 


  I've had a rough week last week and I'm not sure how this week is shaping up.  Our kitty is so, so sick and I think her time is coming soon.  I cry about it all the time and we are so, so sad. She keeps being sick and having tummy issues along w/her kidney issues.  We've stopped her meds as I think it was making it worse.  However, it seems we are still in the same place and she isn't getting better (obviously the kidney issues won't reverse).  We feel devastated but aren't sure we can keep on this rollercoaster much longer.  We don't want to keep her here for us but we also don't want to let go too soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I find I'm getting frustrated with her and that's not good either.  It's not her fault.  I've been reading about euthinasia and I'm not sure how to tell if it's 'time' or not.  Ugh. So depressing.  



  It's hard when you can't see the end of your frustrations and sadness.  It feels scary and very lonely.  Sometimes I just feel so overwhelmed, like things will just keep going around and around.  I feel like I'm in a hamster wheel and I have no idea how to get out. 

  I missed you girls a lot last week!  I guess some good news is that I haven't purchased too much makeup (bought some from a specktraite!).  Returned my Ambient blush and haven't looked backed!  I also started working out again! I keep telling myself - let's try to get some momentum!


----------



## User38 (Mar 10, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas 

  sending you good thoughts and whatever strength you may need .. I went thru a similar situation with my little one, HisPugness -- he had a seizure and I was informed that he would never ever really recover or be the same again.  this was 2 months after my big boy Konan died of his heart condition.  I was devastated and all of this after so many other things in my life.. betrayal by someone I thought was a friend, my own cousin ripping me off and so many other things.

  one thing a crazy friend (and I do mean crazy, but wise) said:  it's no comfort to realize that what we consider our problems, are minimal nuisances as compared to others -- look at people who have terminal cancer, or who have lost a limb.. well, that left me thinking thru my tears.

  don't be sad .. just hold on, hang on, and stay strong.. and yes, plod.  One foot ahead of the other, plod.

  xoxox


----------



## lyseD (Mar 10, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @singer82  - Girl, I'm thinking of you!   I hope you are in a better place today and that this week turns out great.  I can sense from the way that you write that your struggle feels never ending and that you are trying to 'plod on' (a la @HerGreyness!).  Keep on leaning on your friends and family and US for support!!!
> 
> @veronikawithak - that comment about your FI having enough horse power to motor boat. I'M DYING!!!!
> 
> ...


I can't imagine what you are going through -- I am thinking of you.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 10, 2014)

My thoughts are with you, @Glitteryvegas, no matter what you decide.  Our furbabies are as much family as any human being, and hurts just as much when they're ill.  She may, in her own way, find a means to let you know what she wants.

@PixieDancer, I just knew the moment I posted that "skipper's regret vs. buyer's remorse" I knew I would hear about it, lol!  Don't worry, if the swatches don't measure up, I will not hesitate to return it.  But I would try to sell it first so that it getting destroyed is not the first option.  

  I did purchase an LE Tom Ford eyeshadow quad that I slept on, but thanks to the kindness of a some Specktrettes, I was able to find the last one available in-store and it's on its way to me!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 10, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @singer82  - Girl, I'm thinking of you!   I hope you are in a better place today and that this week turns out great.  I can sense from the way that you write that your struggle feels never ending and that you are trying to 'plod on' (a la @HerGreyness!).  Keep on leaning on your friends and family and US for support!!!
> 
> @veronikawithak - that comment about your FI having enough horse power to motor boat. I'M DYING!!!!
> 
> ...


  Already wise words coming from @HerGreyness ... but I will voice my support as well... I have been in exactly the same place you are right now! My fur baby kitty I had for 13 years had suddenly fell ill. It came from out of nowhere and a lump was discovered at the vet. He said there was no chance of a recovery or even treatment that would do much more than bide us a little time while she could possible be suffering. I couldn't handle to decision at the time and took her home that day. As she got worse, one day I just felt like she was letting me know it was time. Up until that day, she was going off by herself more and more. She wasn't as snuggly and affectionate as she had always been. Then one day, she started being very clingy and looking at me and just crying. Not loud and painful. But sad. Like she was asking me to help her. I jumped my butt in my car so fast and held her little paw at the vet as I said goodbye and let her go. I'm not saying this "tell tale moment" will happen for you, but it's always hard to let go of something we love. Especially a precious pet that means so much to us. But when that moment comes, know it is for the best and that she will be at peace. You're in my thoughts and prayers! I know this is painful and hard!

  And thank you for being so kind and making me feel like I have a friend in "Glitteryvegas!" I'm lucky to know you as well!! Truly!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 11, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I've had a rough week last week and I'm not sure how this week is shaping up.  Our kitty is so, so sick and I think her time is coming soon.  I cry about it all the time and we are so, so sad. She keeps being sick and having tummy issues along w/her kidney issues.  We've stopped her meds as I think it was making it worse.  However, it seems we are still in the same place and she isn't getting better (obviously the kidney issues won't reverse).  We feel devastated but aren't sure we can keep on this rollercoaster much longer.  We don't want to keep her here for us but we also don't want to let go too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no! Such sad news. I don't know what to say but what I've learned from the experience with my doggie just two weeks ago (together with the vet we had made the decision to not let him wake up from the surgery in case the vet didn't see any hope) - what's best for us is not always the best for them. As you've said - we don't want to let our pets go and want to keep them around no matter what, but for our pets, sometimes letting go is the best option. We do have the opportunity to release our pets and take their pain away and even though it's a tough decision, the only thing that should be important is that our pets should not be suffering from illnesses or such any longer and let them go and rest in peace. So don't feel bad no matter what your decision will be. Nevertheless, I do pray and hope that she'll recover.
  My thoughts are with you, Glitteryvegas! Stay strong. x


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Keep everything else on your face neutral. Let the lips be the focus. Neutrals, browns, golds on the eyes. Neutral blush (like The Perfect Cheek, Tarte Exposed, Nars Madly, etc). Almost think "pin up" makeup (but you could obviously tone down any crazy winged liner). HTH
> 
> Enjoy that red lippie beautiful!


  I also like red lips with a soft bronze smokey eye, one of my go to looks!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 


I've had a rough week last week and I'm not sure how this week is shaping up.  Our kitty is so, so sick and I think her time is coming soon.  I cry about it all the time and we are so, so sad. She keeps being sick and having tummy issues along w/her kidney issues.  We've stopped her meds as I think it was making it worse.  However, it seems we are still in the same place and she isn't getting better (obviously the kidney issues won't reverse).  We feel devastated but aren't sure we can keep on this rollercoaster much longer.  We don't want to keep her here for us but we also don't want to let go too soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I find I'm getting frustrated with her and that's not good either.  It's not her fault.  I've been reading about euthinasia and I'm not sure how to tell if it's 'time' or not.  Ugh. So depressing.    


  It's hard when you can't see the end of your frustrations and sadness.  It feels scary and very lonely.  Sometimes I just feel so overwhelmed, like things will just keep going around and around.  I feel like I'm in a hamster wheel and I have no idea how to get out. 

  I missed you girls a lot last week!  I guess some good news is that I haven't purchased too much makeup (bought some from a specktraite!).  Returned my Ambient blush and haven't looked backed!  I also started working out again! I keep telling myself - let's try to get some momentum! 



  I'm so, so sorry to hear this.  My cats are my babies and it kills me when they are sick.  ((HUGS))


----------



## Rainbunny (Mar 11, 2014)

@singer82 and @glitteryvegas I don't really have any good advice over and above what others have said, but I wish you both the very best with everything. Glittery, you will do the best for your kittie, and she knows she is very much loved.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 11, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @singer82  - Girl, I'm thinking of you!   I hope you are in a better place today and that this week turns out great.  I can sense from the way that you write that your struggle feels never ending and that you are trying to 'plod on' (a la @HerGreyness!).  Keep on leaning on your friends and family and US for support!!!
> 
> @veronikawithak - that comment about your FI having enough horse power to motor boat. I'M DYING!!!!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your kitty! From my own experience, it's never easy to let go and it's especially hard to process it when it's happening so quickly. In retrospect, I wished I had put my cat down when I knew he wasn't going to get any better. I went to work and made a call to the vet, but my kitty didn't make it to the appt. and I found him when I got home. I should have been there with him. So, I hope you will allow yourself a little bit of time to process it all but also make a decision that you won't regret later in life.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 11, 2014)

Proud of myself for not getting this givenchy lipgloss I had been eyeing found the same color in my stash a inglot lipgloss I had neglected its soooooo pretty why I have not worn it more i don't know but I love it


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PixieDancer
> 
> 
> I have tried every eye cream on the planet and still find a better one.  I am glad they are creams and not men.  But I shall abstain from my normal deviations and address the eye cream issue.
> ...


  I hate when I miss a day in this thread. There is soo much good info. 

  @HerGreyness, what do you mean by  pharmaceutical brand.  Would Neostrata be considered one? 

YOu guys have me inspired to go through my lipsticks and give some away to my Mom and friends.   I said inspired, not sure I can part with them  yet.   LOL   But if I'm not wearing them or have something similiar, why not? right?


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I hate when I miss a day in this thread. There is soo much good info.
> 
> @HerGreyness, what do you mean by  pharmaceutical brand.  Would Neostrata be considered one?
> 
> YOu guys have me inspired to go through my lipsticks and give some away to my Mom and friends.   I said inspired, not sure I can part with them  yet.   LOL   But if I'm not wearing them or have something similiar, why not? right?


  RIGHT! Pass em on girlie!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 11, 2014)

I was watching some youtube videos, and one of the monthly challenges one of the ladies was doing was using "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days," no repeat lipsticks... I think I want to try this! Who wants to do it with me?


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was watching some youtube videos, and one of the monthly challenges one of the ladies was doing was using "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days," no repeat lipsticks... I think I want to try this! Who wants to do it with me?


  I do!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was watching some youtube videos, and one of the monthly challenges one of the ladies was doing was using "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days," no repeat lipsticks... I think I want to try this! Who wants to do it with me?


  I will!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 11, 2014)

To those who are going through a rough time stay strong!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was watching some youtube videos, and one of the monthly challenges one of the ladies was doing was using "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days," no repeat lipsticks... I think I want to try this! Who wants to do it with me?


  count me in! 

  today is day 1?

  I will post my lippie for the hell of it.. if not I go for 31.. lol

  I wore Lilac Glaze from Bobbi Brown.. it's now discontinued but it's lovely.  Sex Fantasy on cheeks, Chanel hasard on eyes, big black liner and that's all I wrote. 

  tomorrow I have a meeting so it will be a bit more more..


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I do!





Spikesmom said:


> I will!


  YAY! Ok let's start!! Today I wore Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait.


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I hate when I miss a day in this thread. There is soo much good info.
> 
> @HerGreyness, what do you mean by  pharmaceutical brand.  Would Neostrata be considered one?
> 
> YOu guys have me inspired to go through my lipsticks and give some away to my Mom and friends.   I said inspired, not sure I can part with them  yet.   LOL   But if I'm not wearing them or have something similiar, why not? right?


  yes, Neostrata is considered a pharmaceutical brand even tho it's sold in DS..

  I am now using Avene, and various acids.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 11, 2014)

Today I wore Tarte lipsurgence matte lip tint in Hope!  Woohoo!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 11, 2014)

good idea!! i was thinkin of doin this before myself cuz i have soooo many. count me IN. today i aint where shyt lol....unless u wanna count my CD lip glow


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 11, 2014)

I just wore lip balm today.


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I just wore lip balm today.


  I hope you blew on it


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I just wore lip balm today.


Same..


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I hope you blew on it


  No blowing needed, unlike my brows my lips are full enough.


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No blowing needed, unlike my brows my lips are full enough.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was watching some youtube videos, and one of the monthly challenges one of the ladies was doing was using "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days," no repeat lipsticks... I think I want to try this! Who wants to do it with me?


 Me!! I'm still working through my drugstore lipstick collection in an attempt to get rid of some of it. Today I wore Maybelline Party Pink l/s and Maybelline gloss in Sugared Honey.   So far I've only gotten rid of two colors. I need to be more ruthless.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


>


  Lol. Or maybe I'm lost in translation.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was watching some youtube videos, and one of the monthly challenges one of the ladies was doing was using "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days," no repeat lipsticks... I think I want to try this! Who wants to do it with me?


I do this all the time. I love wearing a different lipstick each day. When I wear one I haven't worn in a while, it's like getting a new lipstick!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 11, 2014)

Is anyone else noticing Summers Eve in a ton of beauty favorites videos?.. baffled.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Is anyone else noticing Summers Eve in a ton of beauty favorites videos?.. baffled.


  I'm cracking up. This has definitely been in a lot of videos! I blame missglamorazzi


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

are they sending us a message?


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in for 30 lipstick in 30 days, Today I wore Naked 2 with Lightly prancing DG. I have at least 10 in my purse so this will be easy!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> are they sending us a message?


  I think they're trying to send EVERYONE a message.... and that message is: "My Coochie is fresh and clean!" TMI girls. Didn't need to know about your coochie! But maybe your SO does, so send the info in a Hallmark card! HeeHee!!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 11, 2014)

@PixieDancer, I literally threw 35 lippies in a Sephora shopping bag and plan to pull one out right before to do my eye shadow in the morning. I'm so with you on Monistat gel for my face. I just can't! I will definitely get inspiration from the daily post which might have me adding more to my bag!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in on the 30 day challenge however it will be kind of tough for me. I am in the military and i am limited on the colors i can wear. I will try. so, today i am wearing hot chocolate lipstick


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 11, 2014)

I might have finally found a legit dupe for Heaux. I also have not purchased anything new besides eye shadow primer but I actually needed that. My cousin stole my Greed primer last month.


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lipstickwh0re* 



I might have finally found a legit dupe for Heaux. I also have not purchased anything new besides eye shadow primer but I actually needed that. My cousin stole my Greed primer last month.



  what's the dupe?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 11, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I might have finally found a legit dupe for Heaux. I also have not purchased anything new besides eye shadow primer but I actually needed that. My cousin stole my Greed primer last month.
> 
> what's the dupe?


  Kate Moss 11 lipstick.


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 11, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Kate Moss 11 lipstick.


  thanks


----------



## singer82 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone! It means so much to me you have no idea. I've felt so lonely lately and it feels so good to be able to talk about it. You lift my spirts everyday. Having you all in my corner really means the world. God bless you all   I am doing better thank you! And everyone here def played a part in it. My struggles def do drag on. I'm just so dang emotional! Lol. I fall into these depressions quite a bit. I stress out and get sad very easily. Its come to be just a part of my personality. I see you are going through some tough times as well with your kitty. Losing them is like losing family. I am so very sorry. You are so very brave, I'm sure it's got to be very hard for you. My heart goes out to you. :hug: 





Glitteryvegas said:


> @singer82   - Girl, I'm thinking of you!   I hope you are in a better place today and that this week turns out great.  I can sense from the way that you write that your struggle feels never ending and that you are trying to 'plod on' (a la @HerGreyness !).  Keep on leaning on your friends and family and US for support!!!    @veronikawithak  - that comment about your FI having enough horse power to motor boat. I'M DYING!!!!   @PixieDancer - HOT DAMN.  That new Avi is INCREDIBLE.  We love you so much for your external and your internal beauty - you are so lovely and we are so lucky to 'know' you!    I've had a rough week last week and I'm not sure how this week is shaping up.  Our kitty is so, so sick and I think her time is coming soon.  I cry about it all the time and we are so, so sad. She keeps being sick and having tummy issues along w/her kidney issues.  We've stopped her meds as I think it was making it worse.  However, it seems we are still in the same place and she isn't getting better (obviously the kidney issues won't reverse).  We feel devastated but aren't sure we can keep on this rollercoaster much longer.  We don't want to keep her here for us but we also don't want to let go too soon.      I find I'm getting frustrated with her and that's not good either.  It's not her fault.  I've been reading about euthinasia and I'm not sure how to tell if it's 'time' or not.  Ugh. So depressing.      It's hard when you can't see the end of your frustrations and sadness.  It feels scary and very lonely.  Sometimes I just feel so overwhelmed, like things will just keep going around and around.  I feel like I'm in a hamster wheel and I have no idea how to get out.   I missed you girls a lot last week!  I guess some good news is that I haven't purchased too much makeup (bought some from a specktraite!).  Returned my Ambient blush and haven't looked backed!  I also started working out again! I keep telling myself - let's try to get some momentum!


  Thanks girl! 


Alysse011 said:


> My no sweets is going well! If only I could say the same for the no buy haha. I actually have decided to get a clinique cheek pop. I saw berry pop and swooned...but then I saw plum pop too. Ah, decisions. I don't want to do both so...probably will go with berry.   @singer82 - I hope things start picking up for you. Feel free to reach out!


  Thanks so much! 


Ajigglin said:


> @singer82, I'm sorry things have been so tough. We are all here to listen if you want to "talk." This too shall pass.


  You always know exactly what to say! :hug: 





HerGreyness said:


> @singer82   Feel better and stay strong.. remember that every tear is a way towards recovery and feeling well..   big hugs:support:


  Appreciate it hon 


SleepingBeauty said:


> Stay strong! Whatever it is that's causing your troubles, you'll get out of this.


  Oh pixie dont know what to say...I'm speechless. This brought tears to my eyes (in a good way). Your words really touch my heart. I do feel like I have a big heart but sometimes is my downfall. All my life I'd let people walk all over me. So it feels so good to have you in my corner and say these beautiful things to me. You as well have such a beautiful soul. You derserve all these wonderful things happening to you. You are an inspiration.  





PixieDancer said:


> It breaks my heart to think of you upset, crying, and struggling! It's empowering to hear you work through it and setting such ambitious goals! It shows you're a fighter and a survivor!! You have always been someone on the threads that I relate to and am always happy to see... We are here for you girl!! Always!  Thank you for always having such sweet, kind things to say! You are a beautiful soul!!


----------



## singer82 (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was watching some youtube videos, and one of the monthly challenges one of the ladies was doing was using "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days," no repeat lipsticks... I think I want to try this! Who wants to do it with me?


  oooo I'll do it! But I have like 6 ones I'm trying to finish though. Should I wait till after?


----------



## IHughes (Mar 12, 2014)

I always wear a different lipstick every day, although if I have a new one or one that particularly works well in a season I'll wear it more than once


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll join you, Pixie!

  Yesterday I wore MAC Hot Gossip and today I'm wearing MAC Fanfare. Not my one of my favourites, though. It's way too coral on me.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 12, 2014)

I shall join in on the lipstick challenge!  I fell off the wagon when I went into boots shopping with my friend yesterday, I picked up 2 sleek matte me lip creams which I don't need. On a positive note I have nearly finished a foundation and concealer up this month and I was definately more in control of what I bought when I went shopping yesterday.  Yesterday I managed to where two lipsticks L'Oreal Extraordinaire glosses in Fushia Drama at the start of the day and when I went out in the evening i swapped for Rose Melody.  Today I am wearing Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick which is in my use it up pile.  Hoping this challenge will help me identify formulas or colours that don't work for me which I can then get rid of from my stash. Particularly wanting to reduce my drugstore lip products at the moment.  Additionally I am desperate to repurchase my emma hardie balm, i have already noticed my skin isn't as happy since I finished it, debating getting one from space nk after pay day :-(


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 12, 2014)

Changed my lipstick 2x before I settled on MAC huggable in  Out For Passion.  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 12, 2014)

Big hugs for @singer82 and @glitteryvegas   I'm in for the lipstick challenge - just have to make sure I don't forget! Today I am wearing Dior Addict - 583 Backstage.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 12, 2014)

Look what a wonderful friend at work gifted me this morning!  Her son's friend works for MAC and gives her makeup all the time.  She knows I love make up so she gave it to me. I'm soo happy!  Goodies include: -beauty marked e/s V red lipgloss Night to remember l/s  I want to give her a gift back!  Any ideas?


----------



## lyseD (Mar 12, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I'll join you, Pixie!
> 
> Yesterday I wore MAC Hot Gossip and today I'm wearing MAC Fanfare. Not my one of my favourites, though. It's way too coral on me.


  Fanfare is on my wishlist. I need to try it in person.


----------



## lyseD (Mar 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I want to give her a gift back! Any ideas?


Wine is always good.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Look what a wonderful friend at work gifted me this morning!  Her son's friend works for MAC and gives her makeup all the time.  She knows I love make up so she gave it to me. I'm soo happy!  Goodies include: -beauty marked e/s V red lipgloss Night to remember l/s  I want to give her a gift back!  Any ideas?


  Id send a  fancy thank you card (like one from the expensive section of the card selection haha!) as it shows gratitude without buying something for something if you know what I mean


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 12, 2014)

Keep filling my mac online basket and then emptying it and refilling!  I wanted a mac palette and insert and was tempted to depot some blushes too, some how a duo fell in there and the pro concealer palette a P&P radient rose pen, frankly scarlet blush and the neutralise CC cream.  Just emptied back to the 2 palettes/inserts, duo as I can't wear false lashes at the moment as I have no glue! and the CC cream! Still haven't hit the trigger, feeling guilty i have a holiday to pay for!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Fanfare is on my wishlist. I need to try it in person.


  It was on mine too and when I went to B2M for it, I just didn't love it on. I got Pink Nouveau instead. :eyelove: Next on my B2M wish list is a coral -  maybe Ravishing or Sunny Seoul if Ravishing is no good. I'm NW15-20.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



Keep filling my mac online basket and then emptying it and refilling!

I wanted a mac palette and insert and was tempted to depot some blushes too, some how a duo fell in there and the pro concealer palette a P&P radient rose pen, frankly scarlet blush and the neutralise CC cream.

Just emptied back to the 2 palettes/inserts, duo as I can't wear false lashes at the moment as I have no glue! and the CC cream! Still haven't hit the trigger, feeling guilty i have a holiday to pay for!


  I pulled the trigger opps!  Saying that most things I bought I have wanted for a while!  I originally bought one of the mac double sided palettes and I hate it so plan to ebay that and hopefully that will pay for most of the new single sided palettes.  I am not that busy this weekend so hoping to go through my stash and do a little more organizing and ebaying, it is definately shrinking and the purchasing has slowed, but change doesn't happen over night, it took a long while to accumulate so it will take a little while to get the size down again.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 12, 2014)

My low buy is going great!    Instead of two items per collection I've managed to : skip Mac march collections (In favor of electric palette but still).  And one item for both proenza and Playland.  Unheard of!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was watching some youtube videos, and one of the monthly challenges one of the ladies was doing was using "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days," no repeat lipsticks... I think I want to try this! Who wants to do it with me?


I'n in!

  Today I wore Cut a Caper.
  Heading into the city later - wish me luck not to succumb to temptation (in form of the cute little Clinique blushes).


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 12, 2014)

Challenge accepted ! Day one: bang bang by melt cosmetics.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Wine is always good.


 *^^^^^What an awesome friend! *





 I say both of the above together would make for a great thank you! It's those little things that can really make someone's day! She will feel truly appreciated! In general,  I wish more people would "spread" random thoughtfulness & love in everyday life! 

*My shared "low/no buy" update! I sucumbed back in February to the UD VIce 2 Palette on sale...*





 Naughty naughty...BUT my plan is to "de-pot" all of my palettes (UD, theBalm, Tarte) into a few * Z-Palettes *I bought forever & a day ago! (e.g. Virgo, librarian, highly organized, ocd-ish, color coordinated crazy...)Then it would seem all "new" again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I have to skip on the lipstick challenge,* simply because I do not wear it daily. For "special special," yes!  But even with a primer It chaffs, dries & eventually chaps the heck out of my lips!!! Not good especially with this nasty winter weather.To get around this I use lip liners with either Aquaphor lip balm or EOS lip balm. I still get some color & definition


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Today's lippie is Revlon lip butter in Juicy Papaya. Rest of the face is my Too Faced A Few of My Favorite Things - gorgeous!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 12, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@], you've gotten some great advice, so all I can add is a virtual hug. It's hard to care for a loved one that's ill. Don't beat yourself up. You'll do tight by your baby when it's time. Not in the 30 day challenge because I don't wear lipstick every day, but today I'm rocking MAC Til Tomorrow.


----------



## brunettespylove (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh this is a great idea. I have a few things i would like to buy but i like to minimize what im getting by at least swapping


----------



## singer82 (Mar 12, 2014)

Think I'll have to pass on the challenge. I counted my lipsticks....and I have a whopping 83! Those are including 3 bu's. Def changed my mind about upcoming collections.  So I need to get some finished up. There's six lippies that are pretty close to being done. Then want to start wearing my oldest colors too before they go bad. Also get some glosses used up. Wish I could do it with you all. Have fun!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'n in!
> 
> Today I wore Cut a Caper.
> Heading into the city later - wish me luck not to succumb to temptation (in form of the cute little Clinique blushes).
> ...








  WELCOME!! Glad to have you joining our little group!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I saw you posted again that you were going to skip the challenge due to too many lipsticks... and shamefully I have WAY more than you! I have almost 40 that I haven't even tried or used! So my theory was, if I actually get around to using some of these lipsticks, I might actually get a better idea of what I use and what I don't. Hoping the challenge will help me purge some lippies from my stash. (ie If I have 20 coral-ish lipsticks, I should easily be able to part with five after trying them and seeing which ones I like the best!) I had pulled about 5 lippies aside to use up because of how old they are too. But even though I won't be concentrating on those individual lippies the next month, at least I will be rotating and using stuff. And hopefully finding some are not needed... then off to my swap thread they'll go! HTH I'd love for you to join us! But if you have a goal of getting thru specific colors, I understand that too.
> (PS If your trying to get thru 6, that would take up 6 of your days! And after the other 24 dyas, you can go back to them! HeeHee)
> 
> Ahhhhh... one of my recent favs! LOVE those darn Huggables! Good pick!
> ...


  Thanks Pixie, that's super helpful! They're much more expensive over here (30€ vs 20$) and what you said about the cheap packaging convinced me to skip. For that price I want better packaging for sure!
  You also made me exercise more this week! Good influence on my life you are (Yoda voice)! But after seeing your awesome magazine cover you really inspired me to take it up a notch. Thank you for that.


----------



## dorni (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got my Mac duo palette and put in my highlighters, neutrals and browns.
  I bought a few other items from my wishlist this month, but the palette is my favourite and that's $12 well spent.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2014)

dorni said:


> Just got my Mac duo palette and put in my highlighters, neutrals and browns.
> I bought a few other items from my wishlist this month, but the palette is my favourite and that's $12 well spent.


  WOW! Really pretty! I'm sure they'll get way more love now that they're all in one place! I've depotted most of my single shadows as well. It helps to have everything accessible and organized! Good job!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Today I wore Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait.


  This is fun!  I was doing this when this thread first started, but I got off track.  Yesterday I was wearing Estee Lauder Crystal Baby and today it's Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable.

  whispers...   they are both new

  I hate to say it, but the new EL l/s formula is to die for.  I love it, it feels like my beloved Tom Ford.


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

dorni said:


> Just got my Mac duo palette and put in my highlighters, neutrals and browns.
> I bought a few other items from my wishlist this month, but the palette is my favourite and that's $12 well spent.


  This is a beautiful palette!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wearing Revlon lip butter in Cupcake with Nyx butter gloss in Merengue, for my second day of the lipstick challenge!  Low buy is going very well , even though I'm tempted to get the Ita brush from Nars! Still nothing purchased since I began the challenge!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 12, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> This is fun!  I was doing this when this thread first started, but I got off track.  Yesterday I was wearing Estee Lauder Crystal Baby and today it's *Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy* in Desirable.
> 
> whispers...   they are both new
> 
> I hate to say it, but the new EL l/s formula is to die for.  I love it, it feels like my beloved Tom Ford.


  Those have caught my eye as well! Now you make me want them even more, lol. I haven't seen them here yet though, and I also read that we get a different formula than in Asia, more pigmented, not sure how I feel about that. I usually like sheer lispticks better, so I'd probably prefer the asian version.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2014)

I did get a couple things last week... the Nars Ita brush, 2 of the new Mineralize lippies, and had to replenish my concealer. I did a swap with @Yazmin (1 item out, 2 items in), but also sold some items from my swap/sell thread straight out.
  I'm also considering getting 2 BU MSFN's since they have the triangle of death on the MAC website. I'm hoping they are just part of the repackaging that they are doing. But apparently no one in CS can say for sure. I can't risk being without MSFN until I'm able to find a good replacement powder. I'm almost thru the one I'm using now. So 1-2 BU's will tied me over until I know for sure what MAC's doing w this powder or give me time to find a product to replace it.
  Other than those few things, I guess I'm doing ok. I've gotten rid of more than I've brought in, so that's good.

  My "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" lipstick for Day 2 is: Revlon Lip Butter in Creme Brulee.
  I've been packing the last couple days for my trip to Louisiana for work, so I've been pretty low-key in the lipstick department so far.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 12, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Today's lippie is Revlon lip butter in Juicy Papaya. Rest of the face is my Too Faced A Few of My Favorite Things - gorgeous!


  I love Revlon's Juicy Papaya! Perfect for spring/summer   I am still kicking myself for not buying that TF palette! Ugh :/


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I did get a couple things last week... the Nars Ita brush, 2 of the new Mineralize lippies, and had to replenish my concealer. I did a swap with @Yazmin  (1 item out, 2 items in), but also sold some items from my swap/sell thread straight out. I'm also considering getting 2 BU MSFN's since they have the triangle of death on the MAC website. I'm hoping they are just part of the repackaging that they are doing. But apparently no one in CS can say for sure. I can't risk being without MSFN until I'm able to find a good replacement powder. I'm almost thru the one I'm using now. So 1-2 BU's will tied me over until I know for sure what MAC's doing w this powder or give me time to find a product to replace it. Other than those few things, I guess I'm doing ok. I've gotten rid of more than I've brought in, so that's good.  My "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" lipstick for Day 2 is: Revlon Lip Butter in Creme Brulee. I've been packing the last couple days for my trip to Louisiana for work, so I've been pretty low-key in the lipstick department so far.


  Nooo! Not MSFN! Its my favorite setting powder ever!!  I have a b/u i bought while in the States in January but I go through 2 in a year! I am freaking out! I need to buy at least 2 more!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 12, 2014)

So today I wore Revlon's Coral lipstick. Love this challenge


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I did get a couple things last week... the Nars Ita brush, 2 of the new Mineralize lippies, and had to replenish my concealer. I did a swap with @Yazmin (1 item out, 2 items in), but also sold some items from my swap/sell thread straight out.
> I'm also considering getting 2 BU MSFN's since they have the triangle of death on the MAC website. I'm hoping they are just part of the repackaging that they are doing. But apparently no one in CS can say for sure. I can't risk being without MSFN until I'm able to find a good replacement powder. I'm almost thru the one I'm using now. So 1-2 BU's will tied me over until I know for sure what MAC's doing w this powder or give me time to find a product to replace it.
> Other than those few things, I guess I'm doing ok. I've gotten rid of more than I've brought in, so that's good.
> 
> ...


  I got the ITA brush too!  I had $60 in Nordstrom notes so that's what I got!  I'm so excited.  Have you used it yet?

  I didn't know about the triangle of death lol.  I may have to get an extra too!  BTW I just tried a Physican's Formula mineral powder that I heard about on youtube and omg it's so pretty.  CVS was doing the $7 extra care back so I wasn't too mad at myself for that purchase.

  Did you get a mineralize gloss?


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Nooo! Not MSFN! Its my favorite setting powder ever!! I have a b/u i bought while in the States in January but I go through 2 in a year! I am freaking out! I need to buy at least 2 more!


  I KNOW!! Don't panic just yet. It's one of MAC's most popular items... I think they'd be stoooopid to dc it. I'm crossing my fingers that it's just part of that repackaging thing they are doing. And that hopefully they are just phasing out the old packaging. And it's not uncommon for CS associates to not know shit at MAC... as we all have seen a ton of times before! But, I will grab 1 or 2 more just in case. So it will give them time to release news on whats going on or I can find something else. I love MSFN too! It lets me get away with a CC cream instead of full foundation on most days since it has such a nice coverage on it's own! Let's just hope MAC's not that dumb!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Wow, I hadn't read that.  They are pigmented and opaque, but not heavy feeling.  I got a nude color and my lips are kind of dry today so it's not looking as great as it did the first time.  I think that's fairly typical for any light lipstick though, at least that's what I've found on myself.  I just tried applying it on top of a balm and it's looking pretty good again.
> 
> 
> I got the ITA brush too!  I had $60 in Nordstrom notes so that's what I got!  I'm so excited.  Have you used it yet?
> ...


  I have been wanting that Ita brush forever! I actually called the Nars store in LA to order mine. It hasn't arrived yet. So I haven't gotten to play with it. But let me know what you think when you get yours!

  I DID get a 1 gloss too... I almost forgot about that! UGH! It isn't here yet. But I got Tender gloss and BaL and SG Mineralize lipsticks. They should be here tomorrow. I REALLY shouldn't have gotten the gloss. But I lost some self control since I got rid of some of my swaps. I was feeling entitled! LOL


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I KNOW!! Don't panic just yet. It's one of MAC's most popular items... I think they'd be stoooopid to dc it. I'm crossing my fingers that it's just part of that repackaging thing they are doing. And that hopefully they are just phasing out the old packaging. And it's not uncommon for CS associates to not know shit at MAC... as we all have seen a ton of times before! But, I will grab 1 or 2 more just in case. So it will give them time to release news on whats going on or I can find something else. I love MSFN too! It lets me get away with a CC cream instead of full foundation on most days since it has such a nice coverage on it's own! Let's just hope MAC's not that dumb!!


  I think I remember Erine saying a couple of months ago that MAC was going to repackage their mineralized products so lets hope its just that    I know! It gives such nice coverage and you get a lot of product! I remember I used to use the Makeup Forever powder foundation but I went through one in like 3 months so the MSFN is a way better option. Besides I like the finish better too! It looks so natural and flawless.    I just checked  MAC's website and my shade (light plus) is no longer available :/


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ladies you aren't helping with my low buy , everyone  buying or raving about the Ita brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm may just go ahead and purchase as an early B-day present because I don't want to sell out again. Plus I have a gift card and some Nordie notes. Thinking , Thinking on this now!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Ladies you aren't helping with my low buy , everyone  buying or raving about the Ita brush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OOoops sorry! Technically I can't rave about it, as I don't have it yet. But I tend to give myself a little more wiggle room when it comes to good staple items like brushes. It isn't going to go bad like a product. But it is pretty pricey. I wouldn't say it's a must have necessarily. It obviously is a pretty specialized brush. I struggle a bit with contouring so I thought I could use the help. If you don't contour often, or already have a good method down, I think you'd be fine to skip the Ita brush! HTH


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I have been wanting that Ita brush forever! I actually called the Nars store in LA to order mine. It hasn't arrived yet. So I haven't gotten to play with it. But let me know what you think when you get yours!
> 
> I DID get a 1 gloss too... I almost forgot about that! UGH! It isn't here yet. But I got Tender gloss and BaL and SG Mineralize lipsticks. They should be here tomorrow. I REALLY shouldn't have gotten the gloss. But I lost some self control since I got rid of some of my swaps. I was feeling entitled! LOL


  LOL I know what you mean, a few things out and ooooh I can treat myself!!  I admire the girls that have limited themselves to one item per month or 10 a year.  There's no way I could do it!!  I have been spending less though.  I feel like I've bought a little more than I hoped I would, but I've gotten some really good deals in a pro makeup swap group.  I also bought 3 palettes from the woman that owns Whip Hand Cosmetics to help pay for her cancer treatments.  That was hard to resist.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think this video is helpful for you girls looking at buying  the NARS Ita brush    http://youtu.be/4PLbHKSxlqE


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone have the both old and new version of the ita that can compare?


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks @ILoveMakeup84 and @PixieDancer.  I've wanted  it for a minute, and i know how cult favorites sell out quickly! It does look like the perfect contour brush. i was trying to wait until April to buy makeup related items . So a week or two early won't kill me.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> http://youtu.be/4PLbHKSxlqE


  VERY Helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 12, 2014)

I just bought Face and Body because it was in the Goodbyes section. For whatever reason, the only one in the large bottle MAC is getting rid of is in my color. I was going to cancel because I see they have the small bottle in my color, but I did the math and I get more bang for my buck with the larger one.


----------



## User38 (Mar 12, 2014)

Reporting in my lipstick:  Illamasqua Obey.. 

  it's a horrid colour on first application but used wisely (with a brush and balm below and on top) it gives me a very soft corally look for the golden/brown smokey eye I did today.  I have pulled out the colours I hardly ever use and am starting from those first.

  But today, I did not want to be the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 woman with the bold red lips

  I will do that tomorrow


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 12, 2014)

Picked up three of the newest LE Maybelline Color Tattoo shades this afternoon.  I've been looking for them for months and had pretty much given up being able to find them anywhere.  Out of curiosity, I stop at a Walgreens on the way to the post office and the display was front and center.  Since I've been wanting these for a while now I don't consider this an impulse buy.


----------



## brunettespylove (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> OOoops sorry! Technically I can't rave about it, as I don't have it yet. But I tend to give myself a little more wiggle room when it comes to good staple items like brushes. It isn't going to go bad like a product. But it is pretty pricey. I wouldn't say it's a must have necessarily. It obviously is a pretty specialized brush. I struggle a bit with contouring so I thought I could use the help. If you don't contour often, or already have a good method down, I think you'd be fine to skip the Ita brush! HTH


  I'm horrible at contouring too. So I'm hoping this will help.  I'm Italian so I have a bit of facial hair and find it hard to contour with out it trying to grab onto the hair lol.  I just ordered it yesterday after deciding on returning the nars fdn I purchased.   Well that's at least how I justified it hahah. :shock:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 12, 2014)

I wore Revlon Matte Balm in Elusive. It's okay... but I might end up passing it on. Or maybe it'll be a better summer color.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore Revlon Matte Balm in Elusive. It's okay... but I might end up passing it on. Or maybe it'll be a better summer color.


  That shade was calling to me at my last drugstore trip... I resisted like a good girl. I'm just curious, what were you not liking about it?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That shade was calling to me at my last drugstore trip... I resisted like a good girl. I'm just curious, what were you not liking about it?


 I'm not sure I like it with my skintone. Might just be that I don't like light pinks.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 12, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] im in!  My "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" lipstick for  Day 1: Urban Decay Native Day 2: MAC Feed The Senses


----------



## kait0 (Mar 12, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Day 2: MAC Feed The Senses


  You have good taste, those are the 2 on my imaginary wishlist!


----------



## Elba (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm in, too, for the lipstick challenge!   Today I wore Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Nectar. I love this formula! I'm actually doing a Bobbi Brown theme week, got out all my BB stuff and using it exclusively for a week, trying to use everything at least once. I "only" have 6 BB lipsticks, so these will be my first 6 days.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 12, 2014)

Just drove back from NYC in a blinding snowstorm - thought we were going to need to abort several times but we pushed through.  I hit MAC, Inglot and a CCO with my daughters and I'm happy with how I did.  MAC: 239 & 159 brushes (gave all empties to my daughters for BTM)  Inglot: 419 & 434 (bought my youngest a 10 pan and 5 shadows to get her started and then gave her two of the shadows from my existing Inglot palette to make room for my new ones)  Bobbi Brown: hibiscus Pot Rouge and Antigua bronzer   Sephora: MUFE HD Foundation in 120 (replacement for almost finished MAC F&B)  CCO: Clinique skincare, Pink Tea blush and Saffron e/s (Surf Baby)  While away I gifted 2 lippies and sold 2. I now have no backups and moved Private Party out . I exchanged Stereo Rose for the BB bronzer and bought the Inglot e/s, Pink Tea and Saffron with sale proceeds.  I'm really only out of pocket for the skincare (bought way below Canadian retail), the foundation (staple) and the Pot Rouge.   I'm happy with how the year is going - I've purged a lot and have been very selective  about what I moved in while spending very little. All good.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 12, 2014)

kait0 said:


> You have good taste, those are the 2 on my imaginary wishlist!


  Oh thank you! Awesome wish list    This challenge is going to be hard for me as I wear the same 5 repeatedly. The harder part will be remembering which I wore already lol


----------



## singer82 (Mar 12, 2014)

That is a very good idea! Yay now I can join in the fun!   Wore Love craft liptar yesterday,  tomorrow I think I'll go with Violet Crush by EL for work.  





PixieDancer said:


> I saw you posted again that you were going to skip the challenge due to too many lipsticks... and shamefully I have WAY more than you! I have almost 40 that I haven't even tried or used! So my theory was, if I actually get around to using some of these lipsticks, I might actually get a better idea of what I use and what I don't. Hoping the challenge will help me purge some lippies from my stash. (ie If I have 20 coral-ish lipsticks, I should easily be able to part with five after trying them and seeing which ones I like the best!) I had pulled about 5 lippies aside to use up because of how old they are too. But even though I won't be concentrating on those individual lippies the next month, at least I will be rotating and using stuff. And hopefully finding some are not needed... then off to my swap thread they'll go! HTH I'd love for you to join us! But if you have a goal of getting thru specific colors, I understand that too. *(PS If your trying to get thru 6, that would take up 6 of your days! And after the other 24 dyas, you can go back to them! HeeHee)*  Ahhhhh... one of my recent favs! LOVE those darn Huggables! Good pick!  How sweet! Maybe a nice card with a Starbucks gift card in it... that way she'll think of you and your thoughtfulness for the next week when she gets her morning cup of coffee!  The other ideas were good too!!  I personally LOVE Ravishing (I'm adding it to my 30 lipsticks challenge because of you!). I'm NC30/35. But YouTube Guru TiffanyD is a paler NW I think, and she's the one that convinced me to try it. So I think it's a very versatile shade! Try it for sure!!!  YAY!!! Good job girl! I'm thinking of trying to skip most of the March collections too! Maybe 1 blush from PS, and 1-2 things from Playland tops. Spring and Summer will be a HUGE test for me! But so far so good.  If it helps at all... and it has helped me skip the Clinique blushes myself... apparently the packaging is very cheaply constructed. Several girls have complained that their lids have broken off! So no matter how cute a blush is, if the packaging makes it look all cheap and broken, I'll pass. Maybe they'll eventually repackage them since they've gotten so popular. HTH  ompom:   WELCOME!! Glad to have you joining our little group! ompom:


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll join in on this! I'll start tomorrow. I'll wear Buxom's Barcelona


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 13, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> This challenge is going to be hard for me as I wear the same 5 repeatedly. The harder part will be remembering which I wore already lol


To avoid repeats I have a separate bag, i pull from the bag filled with lipsticks , use it and at the end of the day I drop in worn lippie bag so I can't repeat it. Plus I have a list in my notebook numbered for each day.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 13, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic   I am also doing the bag thing Calla88 mentioned.  I am pulling out of my muji draw in the morning and then at the end of the day it is either going in a keep bag or my dispose of bag! that way I should remember which worked for me and which didn't! Hoping this will help me reduce down my drugstore lip products!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 13, 2014)

Day 3: nars never say never lip pencil


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 13, 2014)

Day 2: Viva Glam VI


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm assessing my progress this year and I'm not happy, so I've taken some steps. I've unsubscribed from every upcoming collection thread so I don't get tempted. The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak. I've also tossed out my saved searches on eBay. Even if I find something below retail, that's still money leaving my pockets. This is only the first quarter, so I have three quarters to make up for this one. I also downloaded that habit streak app. Thanks to whomever brought that up.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 13, 2014)

Because I'm wearing minimal makeup my 'lipstick' for today is Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom which is my favourite tinted lipbalm ever. I would like to get some more colours as I only have another Pink Blossom and Rose but I will wait until I'll have finished some other lipsticks or so.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 13, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> To avoid repeats I have a separate bag, i pull from the bag filled with lipsticks , use it and at the end of the day I drop in worn lippie bag so I can't repeat it. Plus I have a list in my notebook numbered for each day.


 I have pulled 30 neglected shades out and I'm gonna put then away after use. I'm trying to use just MAC too, we shall see how long that lasts lol. I've also been wearing green eyeliner everyday due to the month of ST Patricks Day. Hopefully I can finish off my Clinique ivy quickliner but it's day 13 I'm I'm sooooo bored of green already lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 13, 2014)

Day 1: Urban Decay Native Day 2: MAC Feed The Senses Day 3: MAC Plumful


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 13, 2014)

Day 2: lined with subcultured, applied nymphette... Forgotten how good this lipgloss is!!! Pure s.e.x ! Plus I'm wearing a red dress (complete w full on flannel leggings and rain boots cause it's 21 degrees in new york and windy) who cares!??party on the #teamlowbuy thread!!   What are u gals wearing today ?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 13, 2014)

And why did I think it was raining!?


----------



## jennyap (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Starlight77* 




I have pulled 30 neglected shades out and I'm gonna put then away after use. I'm trying to use just MAC too, we shall see how long that lasts lol.
I've also been wearing green eyeliner everyday due to the month of ST Patricks Day. Hopefully I can finish off my Clinique ivy quickliner but it's day 13 I'm I'm sooooo bored of green already lol


  I'm doing the opposite, I tend to turn to my Mac most often, so I am trying to do at least 15 non-Mac shades.  Today - Clarins Joli Rouge Brilliant in Sweet Plum.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And why did I think it was raining!?


  It is raining I think and nasty. or is it light snow? Dunno it's wet though and super cold.   





jennyap said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Starlight77*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh pretty choice. Yeah my Mac only won't last long as they are mostly all the same shade of pink (or berry) LOL maybe this is a wake call to stop buying mid tone pinks lol. I'm trying to wear any color but that at moment.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

This 30 Lippies in 30 Days thing sounds great to me. I've recently inventoried my stash and pulled some lipsticks that I used to love and some that need to get worn.I'm not just sticking to MAC for this. I have a few UD lippies and other random brands that I would like to get to. I'm a bit behind the rest of you so... 

  Day 1: MAC Lady Danger
  Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 13, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > And why did I think it was raining!?
> ...


   It's insanely cold.  I want at least 55 degrees !!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> It's insanely cold. I want at least 55 degrees !!!


  Come on down south. I need a beach buddy for this weekend


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Omg id love to!!! My mermaid scales are drying up from beach deficiency !! ;..(


----------



## lyseD (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't done so well this year so far but I am happy to see none of the new collections are interesting me until the summer one in May.

  Anyone else finding it easy to pass up on MAC in April?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I haven't done so well this year so far but I am happy to see none of the new collections are interesting me until the summer one in May.
> 
> Anyone else finding it easy to pass up on MAC in April?


   Me. It's nearly ridiculously easy. I decided to use a part of my monthly budget for cosmetics for some higher end skincare items.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Day 2: lined with subcultured, applied nymphette... Forgotten how good this lipgloss is!!! Pure s.e.x ! Plus I'm wearing a red dress (complete w full on flannel leggings and rain boots cause it's 21 degrees in new york and windy) who cares!??party on the #teamlowbuy thread!!   What are u gals wearing today ?


  Sounds cute!!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 13, 2014)

Day 3 Talk that Talk lip liner with YSL glossy stain Violene out of control! It's quite chilly in NYC ! This challenge helped to realize how much lipstick I have , 30 in bag separate from this rest barely made a dent!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 13, 2014)

My vanity. Posting to remind myself how much crap has taken over! Im doing well on my use it up march goals so im looking forward to sharing  that progress at the end of the month. Pulled 5 eyeliners out last night, every week something goes!


----------



## dorni (Mar 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Love your palette! *How did you get it for just $12?* Also, what is the *middle one in the 2nd row* from the top on the left side?


  1. A friend of mine works for Lufthansa, her latest trip was to Denver and she went to the MAC Store at Cherry Creek Mall for me. And encountered the rudest SA ever!!

  2. That's Quarry.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 13, 2014)

dorni said:


> 1. A friend of mine works for Lufthansa, her latest trip was to Denver and she went to the MAC Store at Cherry Creek Mall for me. And encountered the rudest SA ever!!
> 
> 2. That's Quarry.


  Boo for the rude SA! But yay for the getting the palette 

  Thanks! I don't have Quarry yet, I think I need to add it to my wish list.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2014)

I think I have Quarry and have never used it before. Oops... What do you use it for? Transition colour?


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I think I have Quarry and have never used it before. Oops... What do you use it for? Transition colour?


  I use Quarry for transition all the time. I love it.   Today's lip is Revlon Lip Butter in Lollipop. Girrrrlll I just love a fuchsia.   I'm also taking the lipstick out of the drawer and putting in a toss bag or a keep basket at the end of the day/week.


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am off work till later today, so I thought I would post this now.  Today's lippie is:  YSL no. 52 Rouge Pur C... it's pic is on the YSL thread.

  This low buy is working well for me.. lol.  I had not worn this fabulous colour in 2 years.. totally forgot until someone from another thread mentioned it as being sold out globally.

  anyway, I did a plum eye with Chanel duo (Berry) and pink blush from YSL no. 6.. it's simple but with the Coral rose lips works very nicely.

  will be back later.. eating lunch and getting on skype!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 13, 2014)

So the person who bought the bronzer from me still hasn't paid. It's been 2 weeks or so, I've opened a case now. So far no response from her so we'll see. Looks like I'm stuck with this darn bronzer, lol.

  I wrote down a wish list for the next couple of months, in my head it didn't seem much, but seeing it all written down was a reality check. I'll have to make some extra money somehow to be able to afford all of those things. Guess I have to put more stuff on ebay. Maybe I can even sell some eyeshadows and then get the Pedro Lourenco quad. I don't wear e/s too often these days, so maybe one quad and some singles will be all I need.
  Next month I only want to get one item (probably a blush) from the Proenza collection. Hopefully I can stick to that.

  Going to the doctor tomorrow morning for results of some tests I did.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yes, Neostrata is considered a pharmaceutical brand even tho it's sold in DS..
> 
> I am now using Avene, and various acids.


  thanks!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> So the person who bought the bronzer from me still hasn't paid. It's been 2 weeks or so, I've opened a case now. So far no response from her so we'll see. Looks like I'm stuck with this darn bronzer, lol.
> 
> Going to the doctor tomorrow morning for results of some tests I did.


  I've had people "buy" and not pay too.  It's super frustrating.  Good luck with that and with your test results.  I hope everything is ok.


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 13, 2014)

Resisted buying NARS' China Seas and Kauai duos a few days ago.  I really like the colors, but I cannot justify spending 75 bux right now.  I am hoping they would be there in April so I can get 15% off during Chic Week at Sephora.  

I felt much better that I am building a cushion of money to be used when necessity strikes.  I am concerned about the tax season.  I am hoping that I won't get bit badly this season.  Got a good tax preparer, so that would work in my favor.  
  Right now, I am wearing Burberry Lip Velvet in Military Red.  In fact, I rotate it with a sheer purple YSL lipstick that I got from an outlet store (the Lancôme company store in Michigan City).


----------



## dorni (Mar 13, 2014)

tiffabutt said:


> This is a beautiful palette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, either as a transition colour for more cool toned looks or as a crease colour for a subtle eye, most likely combined with winged liner in Ash Violet.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 13, 2014)

So today I an wearing Ever Hip l/s with Richer,Lusher Cremesheen Glass


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 13, 2014)

Lip of the day and mini reviews  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully I'll be coming across some that can be purged!

  Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby (very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look)
  Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable.  (My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford)
  Day 3:  B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss (I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2014)

I wore two today. First was Viva Glam III, my all time favorite. Then I went to CVS and the entire Revlon throwback lipstick stand was full so I bought Snow Peach and after eating, put that on.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wore two today. First was Viva Glam III, my all time favorite. Then I went to CVS and the entire Revlon throwback lipstick stand was full so I bought Snow Peach and after eating, put that on.


How do you like Snow Peach?  I picked it up the other day at CVS along with two of the new nude Maybelline l/s and wandered around the store with them.  I put it all back and ran back to the car lol!!!


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 13, 2014)

Spikesmom, I do that all the time. Sometimes it just makes you feel good to carry new stuff around for a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've already messed up because I forgot to put on my planned lippie today. Instead I wore Revlon's Lover's Coral, which had been hanging out in my purse unworn for a while.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 13, 2014)

Today's lip is a gloss-MAC Trance Plant.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2014)

I wore Chanel Sari D'Eau first and then Revlon lipbutter in Tuttifrutti today! Tried both out for a look with Chanel Lilium and the lipbutter won!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> How do you like Snow Peach?  I picked it up the other day at CVS along with two of the new nude Maybelline l/s and wandered around the store with them.  I put it all back and ran back to the car lol!!!


 I really like it! It feels like a semi-matte to me. It was completely gone after eating but that didn't surprise me.  I really am thinking about picking up one of the Maybelline nudes. I have a coupon for $2 off a maybelline product so I might use that.


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> So the person who bought the bronzer from me still hasn't paid. It's been 2 weeks or so, I've opened a case now. So far no response from her so we'll see. Looks like I'm stuck with this darn bronzer, lol.
> 
> I wrote down a wish list for the next couple of months, in my head it didn't seem much, but seeing it all written down was a reality check. I'll have to make some extra money somehow to be able to afford all of those things. Guess I have to put more stuff on ebay. Maybe I can even sell some eyeshadows and then get the Pedro Lourenco quad. I don't wear e/s too often these days, so maybe one quad and some singles will be all I need.
> Next month I only want to get one item (probably a blush) from the Proenza collection. Hopefully I can stick to that.
> ...


  oh dear..that's too bad about deadbeats... maybe you can use the bronzer somehow -- lol

  keep us posted on your test results


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really am thinking about picking up one of the Maybelline nudes. I have a coupon for $2 off a maybelline product so I might use that.


  I think I have the original.. lmao

  it sucked the first time too


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 13, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> How do you like Snow Peach?  I picked it up the other day at CVS along with two of the new nude Maybelline l/s and wandered around the store with them.  I put it all back and ran back to the car lol!!!


  Too funny! I do this too!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't even own 30 lipsticks at this point, so this isn't the challenge for me! I'm still busy getting to know my Inglot shadows better. I'm going to continue trying to use them more for the rest of the month. I'm glad everyone is pulling out their long-forgotten treasures. I need to have all of makeup easily visible or I know I'd never end up using what wasn't within reach.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I think I have the original.. lmao  it sucked the first time too:haha:


 I actually liked it pretty well. Granted I don't have terribly high expectations for drugstore lipstick but I liked it well enough.  Dad saw it and said "your lips look orange!" If he saw my REAL orange lipsticks at home he'd flip his top lol.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 13, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Lip of the day and mini reviews  :flower:   Hopefully I'll be coming across some that can be purged!  Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby (very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look) Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable.  (My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford) Day 3:  B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss (I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!)


  You have me so curious about the Estée Lauder lipstick in desirable and the pure color envy formula in general. Can you show a swatch of it and/or pic of you wearing it?


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Too funny! I do this too!


  I do that not only with make up but clothes, shoes, etc especially when I'm in Target.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Boo for the rude SA! But yay for the getting the palette
> 
> Thanks! I don't have Quarry yet, I think I need to add it to my wish list.


Definitely get Quarry! Hands down one of my favorite and everyday shades


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 13, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I haven't done so well this year so far but I am happy to see none of the new collections are interesting me until the summer one in May.
> 
> Anyone else finding it easy to pass up on MAC in April?


  MAC really hasn't tempted me much recently - it's really just been lipsticks for me for the last bit (Huggables, Studded Kiss, Morning Rose and a couple of BTM) with the exception of a couple of CCO items. I'm not seeing anything in the upcoming collections that I want either, although the summer collection might change that; it's usually my favourite. I've worked hard on trimming and now I'm not overly keen on adding something without taking something else I have out of my stash.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> It's insanely cold.  I want at least 55 degrees !!!


 It's gonna be in the 50's on Saturday!! Yay!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 13, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I haven't done so well this year so far but I am happy to see none of the new collections are interesting me until the summer one in May.  Anyone else finding it easy to pass up on MAC in April?


 I want the ombré pink blush. That's it. I'm waiting for maleficent!  





Audrey C said:


> I love greens, but I don't think I could wear them all month. I'm impressed you made it this long!


 Yeah it kinda sucks. I'm done on Monday. It's cliniques ivy so it's a very dark green. You can't tell unless super close and it's just on waterline. Still I'm so over green. Don't care if it's done, I'm done with it LOL  Edited: my fun phone auto corrects everything  it's annoying but at least it's in English now lol


----------



## IHughes (Mar 13, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> You have me so curious about the Estée Lauder lipstick in desirable and the pure color envy formula in general. Can you show a swatch of it and/or pic of you wearing it?


  Don't want to enable anyone but my mum got me one of the pure color envy lipsticks in the shade Potent (lovely peachy pink) and I really love the colour and formula, I featured it in my last video.  They're creamy and comfortable to wear and very pigmented!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 13, 2014)

I already messed up my habit streaker-I didn't realize that the questions were to be asked in such a way so that the answer is yes. I've been saying no no no for a week and the habit streaker was like, "you suck."  Womp Womp. I "completed" that task and asked the question correctly. Back to zero I go...


----------



## kait0 (Mar 13, 2014)

I didn't buy anything for 12 days which considering the streak I was on, is pretty good  Broke it today, but just bought one item - Viva glam V - soo beautiful and a good cause 

  Edited to add - I just bought Innocence Beware like 30 mins ago ha very excited.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 14, 2014)

The new Radiant Orchid l/s...yay or nay?  Didnt wear what I was planning on. Ended up doing a bright pink and purple eye look so I used the gareth pugh Vacant lipgloss. Forgot how much I love it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry I'm so late w my lipstick... Airport travel all day! Ugh! Day 3: I wore RiRi Woo w/ Cherry lip liner.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink  Lesson learned this morning - matte and me really doesn't work very well, the Matte Me is really uncomfortable, off it comes and into the disposal bag it does - lanolips it is for the the rest of the day!  I might have a look for all my mattes at the weekend and use them in this challenge to see which are worth keeping!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm only on day 3, some of you must have started earlier!  Mac Outrageously Fun today. I am going out for drinks tonight, and may put something different on for that (got a couple of options with me, most likely is the Lancome Rouge in Love in Rose Sulfureuse)


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 14, 2014)

In here to vent-sometimes I don't know what I'm doing married to this person. We can't get things quite right and some days I wonder if I haven't made a mistake marrying him. How long is it supposed to take before you find a rhythm? The sad part is that I was telling him just the other day that I thought things were getting better. I guess he decided to revert back to being rude to prove me wrong. Anywho, sorry for the downer. I needed to vent for a bit. I won't be going anywhere today, so I won't have a lip. Maybe I'll put a gloss on. Hmmm.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> In here to vent-sometimes I don't know what I'm doing married to this person. We can't get things quite right and some days I wonder if I haven't made a mistake marrying him. How long is it supposed to take before you find a rhythm? The sad part is that I was telling him just the other day that I thought things were getting better. I guess he decided to revert back to being rude to prove me wrong. Anywho, sorry for the downer. I needed to vent for a bit. I won't be going anywhere today, so I won't have a lip. Maybe I'll put a gloss on. Hmmm.


  Hey hun. I'm sorry you're going through this.  From a 31 yo divorcee who's about to get married for the second time (lol...): marriage takes time.  It's a battle. A battle with yourself: you fight your own pride and intolerance and patience to let in someone else in your world.  It's how bad you want it to work.  Both of you.   But also knowing when it's enough and wether you can or can't live without someone.  Sometimes we wait for the other person to take the first step when we should take matters into our own hands.    Just a tidbit. You're in my thoughts today. And even if you're staying home: put on a lippy so anytime you pass by the mirror and see yourself you know KNOW you're hot sh*t, we love u here at Specktra, and you'll figure it out. Cause wether u love him or not, the most important thing to remember is to love yourself first.    Plus you'll look hot as hell.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hey hun. I'm sorry you're going through this.  From a 31 yo divorcee who's about to get married for the second time (lol...): marriage takes time.  It's a battle. A battle with yourself: you fight your own pride and intolerance and patience to let in someone else in your world.  It's how bad you want it to work.  Both of you.   But also knowing when it's enough and wether you can or can't live without someone.  Sometimes we wait for the other person to take the first step when we should take matters into our own hands.    Just a tidbit. You're in my thoughts today. And even if you're staying home: put on a lippy so anytime you pass by the mirror and see yourself you know KNOW you're hot sh*t, we love u here at Specktra, and you'll figure it out. Cause wether u love him or not, the most important thing to remember is to love yourself first.    Plus you'll look hot as hell.


   Thanks, mama. xoxo


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thousand xoxoxo xoxoxox


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 4  Mac  Flat out Fabulous.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 14, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Day 1: Urban Decay Native Day 2: MAC Feed The Senses Day 3: MAC Plumful


  Day 4: MAC Betty Bright w/ kiss & tell lipglass  I'm pushing spring lol it's 40 degrees today!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 3: angel


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 2 is UD's Midnight Cowboy Lip Junkie for me.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll put my three days: Day 1: Revlon Matte Balm in Complex (don't like the formula) Day 2: Revlon lip butter in Peach Parfait (nice but not very pigmented, just glittery) Day 3 (today): Rimmel Apocalips in Nova (not too impressed but not bad either, weird scent!)


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipblam Pink Blossom

  Oh well. But I'm going through a 'minimal makeup phase' right now and feel like lipstick's too much. Also, I went to the gym this morning and didn't want to put on lipstick, so I decided to only apply my tinted lipbalm, and the weather over here is so, so warm and sunny right now that I don't want to wear that much makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't think I even have 30 lipsticks at all.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 3 MAC Studded Kiss Pleasure Bomb
   Just did my brows.. mascara and this lippie


  Edit: When I went to put on my lipstick I realized that Pleasure Bomb gets less love than Studded Kiss so I switched it up. I'll save SK for another day.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I won't be going anywhere today, so I won't have a lip. Maybe I'll put a gloss on. Hmmm.


  You're going through a lot of transition in your life; you're looking for work and don't you have a young baby? It would be surprising if the added stress of becoming parents combined with the loss of an income wasn't causing some ripples in your life. No one can see into another's marriage, so obviously I don't know whether the two of you can make it in the long haul. I just wouldn't want for you to make a permanent decision based on a temporary set of circumstances. Where you are now isn't where you'll be in a year or two.

  Becoming parents might be common, but that doesn't mean that the transition and the inevitable impacts it has on a relationship are easy.

  I hope things work out for you.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 14, 2014)

So far in march ive bought 3 makeup items 1 accessory (shu curlers) 1 skincare item 1 perfume  Which im ok with, I want to keep the makeup down as much as possible.  My use it up is going good. I pulled three more blushes out for sale/gifting and the rest best be quaking!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 14, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> *I pulled three more blushes out for sale/gifting and the rest best be quaking!*


  It's contagious, isn't it? The more I zero in on the kind of finishes and colours I love, the more I'm happy to be rid of products that just don't meet that criteria. I'll wait to see what I reach for over the warmer months, but I see another big purge coming this summer.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 14, 2014)

Hugs to Ajigglin


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 4 Nyx lip liner in natural, Rimmel Kate Moss 14 and NYX butter gloss in Tiramisu! I'm glad so many of use can use this board/thread to be cathartic! About to purchase some skin care items, just waiting to chic week at Sephora for the discount, plus doing my birthday list, trying not to buy too much as I'm trying to clear out my stash. If the spring Tom Ford lippies are still available I may get two along with the  Ita brush!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> You're going through a lot of transition in your life; you're looking for work and don't you have a young baby? It would be surprising if the added stress of becoming parents combined with the loss of an income wasn't causing some ripples in your life. No one can see into another's marriage, so obviously I don't know whether the two of you can make it in the long haul. I just wouldn't want for you to make a permanent decision based on a temporary set of circumstances. Where you are now isn't where you'll be in a year or two.  Becoming parents might be common, but that doesn't mean that the transition and the inevitable impacts it has on a relationship are easy.  I hope things work out for you.


  Thanks for this. All you say is true. I just don't need his attitude right now, especially since I'm trying my best. The sad part is that we've been getting along great and I mentioned to him that I appreciate his efforts, and then literally the next day he acts like a jackhole.  I found out I didn't get the job I interviewed for. I am waiting to hear back from another place. Today's lip is MAC Fashion Nomad.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 14, 2014)

Today I am wearing Ruffian Red l/s. I look sexy lol


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I don't even own 30 lipsticks at this point, so this isn't the challenge for me! I'm still busy getting to know my Inglot shadows better. I'm going to continue trying to use them more for the rest of the month. I'm glad everyone is pulling out their long-forgotten treasures. I need to have all of makeup easily visible or I know I'd never end up using what wasn't within reach.
> 
> I would love to get my collection down to under 30 lipsticks!!!
> 
> ...


  I'm sorry you are struggling.  (((HUGS))) I've never been married so I won't pretend to have answers for you.  Just hugs.  My best friend just called me this morning to tell me she is getting a divorce.  I'm at a loss with her too.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 14, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Lip of the day and mini reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day 4 : Revlon Temptress (I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink.  I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus.  I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l).  I took a goofy glasses pic of this one today, it's edited a little because my skin was a funky color in the light I was in.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 14, 2014)

Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!


  I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.

  Okay, this might seem like a silly question to some of you but you are the only people who'll understand me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: So, I've started going to the gym and I'm wondering if you thought it was weird or strange if you saw someone wearing makeup while working out. The thing is that I look like death warmed over and I still have some redness and a few scars from my acne days and I feel a bit insecure going out with a bare face. Oh, did I mention that there's a personal trainer who's really, really cute?
  On the other hand, I do sweat and I want to work out properly and I also take a shower afterwards and I don't feel fully cleaned if I don't wash my face, so I don't know...
  And by makeup I mean my usual routine (basically a full face but without heavy eyeshadow or lipstick).

  #firstworldproblems


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 14, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!
> 
> 
> I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.
> ...


  I always wear my makeup to the gym.  I've started doing crossfit (ouch) and I see makeup on other girls too.  Do you shower there?  If I did shower there I think I might be ok just going from the bathroom to my car with a bare face.  You could slap on some foundation after showering if that would make you feel more comfortable.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 14, 2014)

Spikesmom: Yeah, I shower there.


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 14, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!
> 
> 
> I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.
> ...


  I've been to the gym with and without makeup on, and I much prefer without. I just don't like the feeling of the makeup mixing with the sweat dripping down my face (ick). Also when I wipe my face it becomes a mess. I'm also not trying to impress a cute trainer, so you should go however you feel most comfortable  I wouldn't think it was strange if I saw someone wearing makeup at the gym. Usually I'm just trying to get through my workout and not paying attention to anyone else.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 14, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!   I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.  Okay, this might seem like a silly question to some of you but you are the only people who'll understand me :sweat: : So, I've started going to the gym and I'm wondering if you thought it was weird or strange if you saw someone wearing makeup while working out. The thing is that I look like death warmed over and I still have some redness and a few scars from my acne days and I feel a bit insecure going out with a bare face. Oh, did I mention that there's a personal trainer who's really, really cute? On the other hand, I do sweat and I want to work out properly and I also take a shower afterwards and I don't feel fully cleaned if I don't wash my face, so I don't know... And by makeup I mean my usual routine (basically a full face but without heavy eyeshadow or lipstick).  #firstworldproblems :haha:


  I don't find it weird to wear MU to the gym. I've seen ladies who do and some who don't. I do it occasionally if I go later in the day (I normally go first thing in the morning) - I just make sure it's MU that's reasonably sweatproof so I don't feel ridiculous. I mostly wear BB cream and waterproof e/s and waterproof mascara.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 14, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Day 4 : Revlon Temptress (I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink.  I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus.  I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l).  I took a goofy glasses pic of this one today, it's edited a little because my skin was a funky color in the light I was in.


  Omg you look so pretty! Love the glasses!


----------



## liba (Mar 14, 2014)

I haven't been able to catch up with this thread lately. Is everyone doing a different lipstick every day challenge right now?

  I like the idea of that, but it'd be hard to use lipsticks up that way. Easier to get through them if you are using a few like clockwork. 

  If you have so many lipsticks in your stash that you forget what you have, then this sort of challenge can make a big difference. Plus it sounds fun! 

  I did something sort of like it last night: I pulled out all my makeup and went through everything to switch out all the fall/winter colors with the spring ones. I made up a new look bag with some key colors and textures that will give me a bunch of go-to looks for day, afternoon and casual evenings. This is what I pulled out:

  Eyeshadow: Zestful EDES (I've been waiting to bring that one back - I love it so much), Pink Pepper PP, Dalliance MegaMetal (every year I try to make it work and this year I think my coloring has changed enough that it'll be more flattering for longer), Rare Find MES, Quartz Fusion MES (I want something really sparkly in there), Smokey Mauve EDES and Unsurpassable MES (the very pastel green marbleized one). I need one or two cooler shades in here too, and am probably going to go for Frost At Midnight - I guess that's one shade I don't really have, a good cool purplish taupe that is medium toned instead of dark that can be worn with springy pink lipsticks.

  Blush: Time to get more use out of my cream blushes so So Sweet, So Easy and Joie de Vivre cremeblends, Immortal Flower, Subtle Breeze MB and Sakura MB

  Lipstick: Party Parrot (since it's more than half used, I want to power through), Summer Shower, Relaxation and Have a Lovely Day Casual Colors, Morning Rose to go along with my Huggables (OFP, Touché & F&F) and new Mineralizes (Pure Pout, BaL, So Good and BF) and Mineralize gloss (Modest, Tender and Cheerful)

  Misc: It's Physical and Our Secret f/l, the burgundy and brownish Zoomlashes, Cool Elite Big Bounce Shadow (I've got to use that one, it's starting to get dry ). Veronica BP, new Stereo Rose, Fairly Precious EDSF, Adored MSF and my usual Wholesome f/l, On the Hunt Superslick liner (wtf - all the other colors are gone off the site..that sucks, I really like the dark grey and just finished my current tube. I guess UD makes something similar, right?) Stormy Pink pp, along with Camel Coat and Clearwater. I still want to get Tailor Grey for using right now. My All Woman and Rainy Day quads plus Diamond Dove are going to factor in for contouring too!

  Basically I want looks with very subtle, soft eyes, barely lined, but with the option of some barely smoked/smudged darker-than-nudes, with the occasional retro black cat eye, soft, dewey cheeks that aren't too bright, and simple, minimal lips with a little texture. Combined with my FoF haul, I've got all the spring looks I need right at my fingertips now!


----------



## liba (Mar 14, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!
> 
> 
> I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.
> ...


  Personally, I don't like makeup when working out and just want my skin to be able to breathe. I do bring a change of clothes and makeup along and shower at the gym then get a face on, because I like to relax after a workout and I like the contrast of going in all shlubby then leaving pumped and primped.

  I'd think if you want to impress the cute trainer, just bust your ass working out - those dudes get more hot under the collar about that than about what you're wearing or what's on your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I won't be going anywhere today, so I won't have a lip. Maybe I'll put a gloss on. Hmmm.


Would you consider or have you already tried couples therapy?  It's helpful not only to have an impartial party to help sort things out, but you are also faced with confronting individual issues.....which is useful for someone who would refuse to go to individual therapy.  I think it's important to make your best effort to save things so you know you tried 100% even if you decide the marriage was the wrong decision for you. And if the other person isn't willing to work things out, then there's your answer.
  Be kind to yourself and I am rooting for you whatever happens!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 14, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!   I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.  Okay, this might seem like a silly question to some of you but you are the only people who'll understand me :sweat: : So, I've started going to the gym and I'm wondering if you thought it was weird or strange if you saw someone wearing makeup while working out. The thing is that I look like death warmed over and I still have some redness and a few scars from my acne days and I feel a bit insecure going out with a bare face. Oh, did I mention that there's a personal trainer who's really, really cute? On the other hand, I do sweat and I want to work out properly and I also take a shower afterwards and I don't feel fully cleaned if I don't wash my face, so I don't know... And by makeup I mean my usual routine (basically a full face but without heavy eyeshadow or lipstick).  #firstworldproblems :haha:


  I wear makeup to yoga. Do whatever makes you feel good!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for your advice, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll see what I like better. It's good to see that some of you do wear makeup to the gym, though, because when I was there today I was the only one.


liba said:


> Personally, I don't like makeup when working out and just want my skin to be able to breathe. I do bring a change of clothes and makeup along and shower at the gym then get a face on, because I like to relax after a workout and I like the contrast of going in all shlubby then leaving pumped and primped.
> 
> I'd think if you want to impress the cute trainer, just bust your ass working out - those dudes get more hot under the collar about that than about what you're wearing or what's on your face.
> 
> ...


  Haha, liba, thanks! That made me smile and giggle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try my best!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Omg you look so pretty! Love the glasses!


  Aw thank you so much!! xo


----------



## boschicka (Mar 14, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!
> 
> 
> I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.
> ...


  I say do what makes you comfortable.  There will always be people judging you for wearing makeup to the gym, for NOT wearing makeup to the gym, etc.  Maybe it's a balance of finding the right amount of makeup for a workout.  Perhaps a BB/CC cream with some extra coverage instead of a full-coverage foundation, or maybe a powder foundation.....or just concealer on areas where you feel you need it?  That way you won't feel insecure about your skin but you won't have to worry as much about sweating while wearing heavier makeup.  Just some thoughts.  I avoid these issues entirely by not going to the gym!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 14, 2014)

[@]Spikesmom[/@]  You're gorgeous!  ️ the glasses


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> In here to vent-sometimes I don't know what I'm doing married to this person. We can't get things quite right and some days I wonder if I haven't made a mistake marrying him. How long is it supposed to take before you find a rhythm? The sad part is that I was telling him just the other day that I thought things were getting better. I guess he decided to revert back to being rude to prove me wrong. Anywho, sorry for the downer. I needed to vent for a bit. I won't be going anywhere today, so I won't have a lip. Maybe I'll put a gloss on. Hmmm.


  I'm so sorry vim not married either, but it am sending good thoughts your way.  We are here for you!  @spikesmom - I need that lipstick. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm focusing on rotating through my many shadows lately; on in office days I stick to neutral eyes so I've been reaching for my Inglot neutral palette, LM Artist palette and Clinique palette on those days. I have a much loved and used MAC 15 pan but I want to get to know my new neutrals as well. 

  When I work at home or over the weekend, I'm more likely to incorporate colour into my eye look. Since I'm off work for spring break this week, today I mixed some new and old shades:

  Inner lid: Arena (not worn in ages)
  Outer lid: Saffron (new)
  Transition: Warm Brown (one of my most used colours)
  Corner/crease: Smut (been awhile since I used this one too - I just moved it into my MAC neutral palette to give it more love)
  Blending: Orb (another staple)

  Liner: Benefit Holy Smokes Cream shadow

  My lipsticks are down to about 25 (with a few more I might let go if they don't get any wear over the spring/summer) so I'm happy with where I am with those.


----------



## lyseD (Mar 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'm focusing on rotating through my many shadows lately; on in office days I stick to neutral eyes so I've been reaching for my Inglot neutral palette, LM Artist palette and Clinique palette on those days. I have a much loved and used MAC 15 pan but I want to get to know my new neutrals as well.
> 
> When I work at home or over the weekend, I'm more likely to incorporate colour into my eye look. Since I'm off work for spring break this week, today I mixed some new and old shades:
> 
> ...


Is that MAC Saffron? How do you like it?


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 14, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Hmmm.  I may think about picking it up.  I love the idea of these being from different eras.   :haha:    I would love to get my collection down to under 30 lipsticks!!!  I haven't taken a picture of me wearing it yet, but I did take these pictures.  It looks more pink in the swatch than it does in the tube and that how it really turns on me, not just the lighting in picture (if that makes sense lol).
> 
> I'm sorry you are struggling.  (((HUGS))) I've never been married so I won't pretend to have answers for you.  Just hugs.  My best friend just called me this morning to tell me she is getting a divorce.  I'm at a loss with her too.


  Oh no! I'm sorry for your friend. That's tough.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 14, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!   I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.  Okay, this might seem like a silly question to some of you but you are the only people who'll understand me :sweat: : So, I've started going to the gym and I'm wondering if you thought it was weird or strange if you saw someone wearing makeup while working out. The thing is that I look like death warmed over and I still have some redness and a few scars from my acne days and I feel a bit insecure going out with a bare face. Oh, did I mention that there's a personal trainer who's really, really cute? On the other hand, I do sweat and I want to work out properly and I also take a shower afterwards and I don't feel fully cleaned if I don't wash my face, so I don't know... And by makeup I mean my usual routine (basically a full face but without heavy eyeshadow or lipstick).  #firstworldproblems :haha:


  Thanks, dear! Personally, I can't work out with makeup and I don't understand how others do. I sweat profusely and wipe my face on my shirts. Nothing dainty about me.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 14, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Would you consider or have you already tried couples therapy?  It's helpful not only to have an impartial party to help sort things out, but you are also faced with confronting individual issues.....which is useful for someone who would refuse to go to individual therapy.  I think it's important to make your best effort to save things so you know you tried 100% even if you decide the marriage was the wrong decision for you. And if the other person isn't willing to work things out, then there's your answer. Be kind to yourself and I am rooting for you whatever happens!


  Thanks, dear. We have, actually. We went before the baby and it really helped. I suggested in December that we go back and he refused because he says he wants to work on his own stuff. I've been going on my own once a month because I find it helpful.  I'll ask again to see if he wants to come to my session in April.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 14, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Is that MAC Saffron? How do you like it?


  Yes - I got it at a CCO on Wednesday. I like the look I created today but it's not as buttery as some of my other shades. I need to play with it a bit more to get a better sense of how I feel about it.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 14, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ajigglin: I hope things will work out for you and fingers crossed for the other job interview!
> 
> 
> I just noticed that I only bought the lavender CC powder and the yellow CC cream this month. This is actually great! I haven't bought this little in months. I'm not counting staples, though.
> ...


  I was a gym rat and now i'm that crazy woman running at -25c and my answer is do not workout in your makeup. 1) it is bad for your skin, 2) if you have acne scars that mean you are acne prone and you just make matter worse by working out with your makeup 3) Nobody care what your face look like at the gym it is all about the body! pump those biceps and bench press like a man and now you will impressed the gallery!  and keep the good work!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

lol I go to the gym at work on my lunch break. Annnnnddd usually with a face full makeup (no dramatic lipstick or eyeshadow tho) cause I don't have time to take it off and Etc. I usually just reaply when I get out and back to work.  I don't care. It's about my fitness just make sure I wash it all out later... When I'm doing all cardio and know I'm going to sweat I keep it only bb cream and my lavender powder.  Happy workout!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, if I ever worked out in a gym (I don't; I prefer cycling, outside!), I would side-eye anyone wearing makeup. It really is bad for your skin. And beyond that, IMO, a bit ridiculous. And no one cares.  Anyhoo. I wore MAC Scene eyeshadow for the first time in a while today. Very close to hitting pan on it. I love how it's a blue-tinged grey, very beautiful. Yet, I was reminded how patchy it applies. (I used a 217 to put it on. I don't know if using a 239 instead would make much difference, but I may give it a go.)


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2014)

Re: makeup at the gym, personally, I don't wear it.  Plus I swim laps in a pool and that's really the end of any makeup for me.  So why bother.. lol.  I don't think anyone even sees my face with the cap/goggles and water anyway.  And when I spin, I realllly spin... so nobody bothers either.. lol.  I don't think mu does much damage to the skin because we all sweat during the day, or we are exposed to other pollutants.. it just looks out of place imo.

  re:  marriage/ relationships.. sigh.  I had great marriages and one great relationship. But it's always such a delicate balance of needs and wants.. his needs/wants, mine.. and when people don't really communicate well, things can really go off the deep end.  I think couples therapy might help if there is the will to be helped -- if not, that's why there's such a high divorce rate.  I am widowed now and in a "relationship" which is incipient.. it's great so far because we are great friends, but before we were in any relationship, we were friends and as friends, we had so many arguments.  Maybe there's nothing left to argue about now.. lol.  dunno.

  I do know the pain you are going thru @Ajigglin  and hope you resolve your issues and pain with lots of joy and happiness.  Sometimes fighting is good because it clears the air.. and sometimes it's not.  I think you will know what to do and when to do it.

  re:  my lipstick of the day:  Nars Damaged.. lol.  Yes, I felt kinda damaged today so I chose that one. I did a light greigey eye with minimal liner and just some New Attitude blush .. the lipstick is loud and brash..lol.

  Did I feel sexy. hell no.. I wanna be damaged.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol yea full on makeup at the gym is a LoL but to my defense I got one hour to walk four blocks. Work out. Wash up. Get a suit back on and walk back to work lol. I end up having to apply my makeup at my desk but I don't have time to take it off. ..  It's a no to ur skin if you sweat profusely and then leave all ur makeup on w sweat and stuff .... It prob clogs ur pores.  Just try to wash up ur swear and color (lol) off after ur done.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 14, 2014)

I did a little experimentation, I'm trying to sell my condo so I did a clean up and ''stored'' most of it in a big box in my closet. I kept UD naked palette 1 and 3, LMdB palette, 1 Guerlain palette (capri), a couple of cream eyeshadows and my 3 burberry single eyeshadows. You would think I could ''survive' with all this? Nope I was BORED to death with my "basics" palettes, so I pulled out my box and remove my MAC eyeshadows palette and all my TheBalm palettes (nude, Vol 1,2,3)... it is better now, but my co-worker ask me this week how come I do my makeup differently everyday. I then ask her if she wanted to wear the same clothes everyday? she start laughing saying  "no", I than told her that pretty the same thing with my makeup I do not want to "wear" the same thing everyday so it is "normal" I change how I do my makeup..... she couldn't believe my answer!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 14, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> I did a little experimentation, I'm trying to sell my condo so I did a clean up and ''stored'' most of it in a big box in my closet. I kept UD naked palette 1 and 3, LMdB palette, 1 Guerlain palette (capri), a couple of cream eyeshadows and my 3 burberry single eyeshadows. You would think I could ''survive' with all this? Nope I was BORED to death with my "basics" palettes, so I pulled out my box and remove my MAC eyeshadows palette and all my TheBalm palettes (nude, Vol 1,2,3)... it is better now, but my co-worker ask me this week how come I do my makeup differently everyday. I then ask her if she wanted to wear the same clothes everyday? she start laughing saying  "no", I than told her that pretty the same thing with my makeup *I do not want to "wear" the same thing everyday so it is "normal" I change how I do my makeup*..... she couldn't believe my answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I totally agree. I don't want the same makeup day after day. I don't even want to repeat a look in the same week. If I did, I'd have 2-3 lipsticks, one blush and a quad and call it a day.

  I know I don't NEED all the eyeshadows I have, but I like being able to put different looks together. I wear makeup every day (although not to work out in) so I easily use 20 eyeshadow shades any given week (and usually closer to 30). I want some of the shades that I use occasionally (assuming I still like them) for the same reason that I want the evening gowns in my closet. I don't wear them often, but I like having at a couple that I can pull out whenever I want.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 15, 2014)

Your never a downer hon we are all here for ya. Venting is very healthy, dont want to hold it all in. I've only been married for two years, but been together off and on since 2001. So not sure how useful id be. It does take alot of communication and understanding. And in the end if it doesn't work out at least you know you tried. That takes a lot of courage. Keeping you in my thoughts n prayers. :hug: 





Ajigglin said:


> In here to vent-sometimes I don't know what I'm doing married to this person. We can't get things quite right and some days I wonder if I haven't made a mistake marrying him. How long is it supposed to take before you find a rhythm? The sad part is that I was telling him just the other day that I thought things were getting better. I guess he decided to revert back to being rude to prove me wrong. Anywho, sorry for the downer. I needed to vent for a bit. I won't be going anywhere today, so I won't have a lip. Maybe I'll put a gloss on. Hmmm.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 15, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> In here to vent-sometimes I don't know what I'm doing married to this person. We can't get things quite right and some days I wonder if I haven't made a mistake marrying him. How long is it supposed to take before you find a rhythm? The sad part is that I was telling him just the other day that I thought things were getting better. I guess he decided to revert back to being rude to prove me wrong. Anywho, sorry for the downer. I needed to vent for a bit. I won't be going anywhere today, so I won't have a lip. Maybe I'll put a gloss on. Hmmm.


 Vent away my dear. We are here for you! You already got a ton of good advice. I just wanted to add my support and prayers.   





mosha010 said:


> Hey hun. I'm sorry you're going through this.  From a 31 yo divorcee who's about to get married for the second time (lol...): marriage takes time.  It's a battle. A battle with yourself: you fight your own pride and intolerance and patience to let in someone else in your world.  It's how bad you want it to work.  Both of you.   But also knowing when it's enough and wether you can or can't live without someone.  Sometimes we wait for the other person to take the first step when we should take matters into our own hands.    Just a tidbit. You're in my thoughts today. And even if you're staying home: put on a lippy so anytime you pass by the mirror and see yourself you know KNOW you're hot sh*t, we love u here at Specktra, and you'll figure it out. Cause wether u love him or not, the most important thing to remember is to love yourself first.    Plus you'll look hot as hell.


  LOVE. THIS. RESPONSE! On point you sweet thing! Thank you. We all need to be reminded to love ourselves from time to time!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 15, 2014)

[@]Spikesmom[/@] you look sooooo FAB!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 4 lipstick: RiRi Heaux w/ Beet lip liner


----------



## IHughes (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 4 lipstick: Estée Lauder Color Envy in Potent (very creamy, lovely colour!)


----------



## josephine90 (Mar 15, 2014)

Guys make sure i only get one blush (the pink one) from mac x proenza! Im so tempted to get both!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 15, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Guys make sure i only get one blush (the pink one) from mac x proenza! Im so tempted to get both!


  Omg I'm on that boat too.... Self control pls activateeee!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey team, I haven't had time to post but I've been reading along! Not going to be taking part in the lippie challenge since I'm working on finishing up a select few. Yesterday I wore Chanel Boy and today I'm wearing Patisserie.

  I've also passed Day 14 of not buying makeup and I have to say it feels pretty good!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 15, 2014)

I forgot what day I'm on. I'm wearing Clinique chubby in Roomiest Rose. Yesterday it was MAC Strawbaby.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 4: snob


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Lipstick in MAUS

  Going to a concert I need something that's going to last.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 4: no makeup Day 5: Neutrogena chubby stick type thing in Soft Raspberry. Totally boring, gonna put it in the toss pile. Put a little Revlon Berry Haute on top just to give it some color.   Saw this picture on LORAC's Instagram, omg LOVE this for spring. Gonna try to replicate it on Monday. I'm thinking I have a LE Loreal Le Matte that's just the right coral-pink-red l/s, plus Fairly Precious EDSF and Autoerotique EDB from Magnetic Nude for the face, and some Amber Lights plus a little Coppering for the eyes.


----------



## liba (Mar 15, 2014)

This lipstick challenge just sounds too fun. I will probably fail it because I've got a few things I am interested in working through, but I'll do my best.

  Here's what I've worn the past few days - didn't have any repeats so far….
  1. (Tu.) By Design with Viva Glam Riri gloss on top
  2. (Wed.) Tender Mineralize Lipglass
  3. (Thurs) Touché Huggable and later Stay Warm! MLB
  4. (Fri.) Have a Lovely Day Casual Color
  5. Haven't put anything on yet - I'm in the mood for Heavenly Hybrid, but I think I'll just go for Rich Marron Huggable.

  UPDATE: Rich Marron won - with Early Morning MB on the cheeks and some Resort Eye Kohl lining the eyes with Artificial Aubergine Zoomlash. It turned out to be an awesome neutral look for a warm day in the 80's out there! I will do this one again for a day when I'm in a rush but want to look great. I guess this is one benefit of doing a lippie challenge!


----------



## singer82 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm actually skipping proenza! Blushes are beautiful but think the colors themselves are dupeable. Gotta save all my money for Playland, Malificent, and the summer collection!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 15, 2014)

Those blushes are pretty, but they are $30.


----------



## Debbs (Mar 15, 2014)

Those blushes are my biggest indecision as well.  More leaning on skipping to save for May/June etc . A few splurges  will be afforded if I exhibit a bit of restraint. Don't want to feel left out but as contradictory as it sounds I am not that influenced by hype. Want them to be good but hoping the reviews don't  sway me (to want to get them) trying hard to resist to justify future purchases.  Afraid of skippers remorse, decisions, ugh!


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Those blushes are pretty, but they are $30.


  they are going for the jugular -- and head to head with the other EL blushes which are also $30.. but seriously, if I can pay $ 30 for MAC, I will pay $45 for Chanel, Armani, and even less for refills from other HE companies.

  on another note, here is my lippie for the day:  it's BB Neon pink, first time I am wearing it and I love it.  It is not a long lasting ls, but the colour is lovely and very smooth.  I had purchased and it was in my in box -- I had not even opened it. omg.


----------



## liba (Mar 15, 2014)

singer82 said:


> I'm actually skipping proenza! Blushes are beautiful but think the colors themselves are dupeable. Gotta save all my money for Playland, Malificent, and the summer collection!


  I'm not head over heels for them either. I like the packaging pictures, although who knows what they'll be like in person. If they suffer from the Gareth Pugh issue where the compact was so solid it was too heavy to comfortably lug around in my purse, that'll be a drawback. 

  The pink one is VERY dupable. The peachy one, I'll let the jury stay out on that one for the time being. If it's very finely milled without any powderiness, I might be in. I don't have Ripe Peach, although I do have Immortal Flower and Modern Mandarin. When MAC blushes work well, I actually prefer them to the Chanels I've encountered, which were always plenty pigmented but stiffer. I'd take Armani over Chanel or MAC for blush any time, but the colors don't usually grab me and twist me around - MAC still takes the cake in that department for me, most of the time. That's my makeup stash saving grace - the fact I stick with MAC almost exclusively. If I didn't, woah nelly things would get out of hand fast.


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 5 minimal makeup so just wearing Mac underage lip glass with a nude liner, label has worn off!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 5: Rose Lily  I purchased Estée Lauder plum nuance Blush and pure color crystal pink lipstick today. No guilt lol I've been good and have sold, swapped or returned 16 lip products so... It's ok to buy one. I'm on a lipstick no buy until malificent (i'd like one)  I also bought my baby a vanity as she loves to look in my mirror


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> they are going for the jugular -- and head to head with the other EL blushes which are also $30.. but seriously, if I can pay $ 30 for MAC, I will pay $45 for Chanel, Armani, and even less for refills from other HE companies.
> 
> on another note, here is my lippie for the day:  it's BB Neon pink, first time I am wearing it and I love it.  It is not a long lasting ls, but the colour is lovely and very smooth.  I had purchased and it was in my in box -- I had not even opened it. omg.


Love that lipstick on you! I would love to give it a try, but there are not many options for ordering it here in Vancouver ( and I don't think Sephora has it). May have to hit the select counter downtown when I get the chance! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 5:  mac all fired up  to take the kids to Friendly's


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 5 lipstick: Snob w/ Hip & Happy lip liner


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 15, 2014)

1 day (3 days ago)  Mac Bad girl riri. 2 day Mica beauty tinted lip balm #6 fiesta.  3 day Revlon Candy apple (I love this color jiji)


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 15, 2014)

Today I'm rocking Girl About Town with Cherry lipliner. I'm about town, so the lippie fits.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 15, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Today I'm rocking Girl About Town with Cherry lipliner. I'm about town, so the lippie fits.


  LOL


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg I'm on that boat too.... Self control pls activateeee!


  Im debating even getting one! That coral one is so pwetty! I want...

  P.S. I loved your response about marriage, I was in the same boat about 5 years ago and got the same advice and it got me thru it! Well said!


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 15, 2014)

I wanna rock, 30 lippies.. i have them but cant thru out the week cuz I'm in uniform.. maybe i can pull out my pinks and nudes see if i have 15-30 of them

  well yesterday was sat and i wore Boldy Bare lip pencil and Over Indulgence CG Ill count that as Day 1! Today I may wear Heaux  My lips are wind burned because I was at the range all last week from 4am-5pm 

  sending positive low buy and happy life vibes, I skimmed thru the pages and its been a long week must catch up! still great on no buy but debating velvetines still as it gets closer to launch days and the Poenza coral blush.

  OH! yay I got my flight back to the states! Ill be back in San Diego in less than 2 months! My BF went back this week so its getting closer and closer, dual military relationships are hard but I'm so happy the 2 year separation is finally over!


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


>


  Cute vanity!  I especially love the cartoon face on that bow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am a sucker for cute toyish happy faces!  ^__^


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 4: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am probably skipping Proenza since the only things that interest me are the blushes, but I already have Ripe Peach and the pink one looks dupable...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 15, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I wanna rock, 30 lippies.. i have them but cant thru out the week cuz I'm in uniform.. maybe i can pull out my pinks and nudes see if i have 15-30 of them
> 
> well yesterday was sat and i wore Boldy Bare lip pencil and Over Indulgence CG Ill count that as Day 1! Today I may wear Heaux  My lips are wind burned because I was at the range all last week from 4am-5pm
> 
> ...


    Yyyyaaaay! Reunion!! Omg girlie I'm so happy u both are going to be on common ground now.  My best wishes to u and may these last 2 months be the fastest ever!!!!!!!  Welcome back and thank u for ur service darling!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


>


very pretty, can anyone suggest any other dupes? MAC/Chanel?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


>


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty, can anyone suggest any other dupes? MAC/Chanel?


  MAC All Fired Up


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> MAC All Fired Up


thanks!!!


----------



## singer82 (Mar 16, 2014)

Money issues just keeeeep coming. Last night had a table walk out so had to pay the tab. Found out I owe taxes, and my tooth filling decided to fall out so now I have a gaping hole in it. Which I have no dental insurance for.  Not sure if I can even buy anything next month now. All these awesome collections at the worst time. I'm just so sick of working my ass off and still struggle. And now have to pay taxes. Sucky when one of your vices in life is makeup. Need to get myself a career. Can't keep doing this. But feels good to know I have a place to go with a wonderful support system here at Specktra!   Enough of my own pity party. I'll stop being such a debby downer...  Wore my beloved Restrict Friday and Snapdragon yesterday. I'm loving how this challenge is bringing out some old favorites as well as recent ones.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 16, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Money issues just keeeeep coming. Last night had a table walk out so had to pay the tab. Found out I owe taxes, and my tooth filling decided to fall out so now I have a gaping hole in it. Which I have no dental insurance for.  Not sure if I can even buy anything next month now. All these awesome collections at the worst time. I'm just so sick of working my ass off and still struggle. And now have to pay taxes. Sucky when one of your vices in life is makeup. Need to get myself a career. Can't keep doing this. But feels good to know I have a place to go with a wonderful support system here at Specktra!   Enough of my own pity party. I'll stop being such a debby downer...  Wore my beloved Restrict Friday and Snapdragon yesterday. I'm loving how this challenge is bringing out some old favorites as well as recent ones.


  Big hugs xx  Yesterday's lippie was revlon lip butter in wild watermelon, haven't chosen today's yet as I'm still in bed, will be another lip butter though as I am working my way through them to decide which to keep and which to throw out.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 16, 2014)

Decided ! Revlon lip butter in sorbet!  Sitting here depotting some blushes, nervous!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty, can anyone suggest any other dupes? MAC/Chanel?


  the lipstick Chanel rouge allure velvet in l'exuberante look pretty similar!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 16, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Last night had a table walk out so had to pay the tab.


  What? Let me get this straight - if a table sneaks out without paying while you're in the kitchen putting in/picking up an order, they expect YOU to pay for it? That doesn't sound right - is it even legal? That would be like saying that a retail employee is responsible for paying for any items shoplifted. My son is working as a cashier in a grocery store and he had someone run out with a small bag of expensive seafood after he rang them up. They're specifically trained not to give chase (he's a fit 6"1" and it was a petite woman so no question that he could have caught her). He called out after her but he's not allowed to leave his cash. He didn't have to pay for the order (I'd have coached him on how to fight it if they'd asked him to). When a teller in a bank is robbed (even without a weapon being shown) s/he is not responsible for paying the money back.

  I don't see how they get the right to make a server personally responsible for the criminal actions of a customer that the restaurant admitted. I understand that there's a loss, but a business owner has insurance and is the one who should be bearing the risk of theft - not an hourly paid employee.

  It makes me crazy when businesses take advantage of employees this way. I was working retail (for minimum wage) in university and the clothing store I was working for wanted me to arrive 15 minutes early to vacuum and clean and then stay an extra 15 minutes after my shift to close up. I had no problem with that, except that they told me that I wasn't allowed to punch in for that time since I only get paid for my shift itself. I punched in anyway, and when the manager told me that I couldn't I pointed out that she was breaking the Labour Code. She tried to swish that off, so I brought in a copy of it (I minored in Business Law) to show her and told her in no uncertain terms that if the practice continued that I was going to call the Labour Board and report them on behalf of all of the employees who worked there. At a minimum, that would result in retroactive back pay if not fines and penalties. I also pointed out that terminating someone for exercising their rights under the law is seen as a BFD by Labour Board types. She couldn't stand me after that, but I kept my job and hours got paid for the time I worked from then on. Thankfully this happened just a few months before I graduated and found full-time work in my career, so I wasn't there long.

  I don't know anything about labour law in the U.S., but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 16, 2014)

Day 5 - NARS Satin Lip pencil in Lodhi (lovely colour, I adore the satin lip pencils!)


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 16, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Wore my beloved Restrict Friday and Snapdragon yesterday. I'm loving how this challenge is bringing out some old favorites as well as recent ones.


  I agree with @Audrey C, check the labour law where you are.. that sounds extremely sketch to me. A lot of employers will do whatever they can get away with unless you call them out on it.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow [@]singer82[/@]! That is so messed up! I own a home decor store and I've never asked an employee to pay for something they broke unintentionally! Its not your fault the table walked out so you shouldn't be held responsible and even worse asked to pay the bill! I am so sorry this is happening to you!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 16, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> Cute vanity!  I especially love the cartoon face on that bow!     I am a sucker for cute toyish happy faces!  ^__^


  Thanks ladies! The cute happy face is on all the pieces.. The lipstick, the powder puff etc. She loves it but still rather hold my lipsticks as they fit better in her hand lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 16, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Money issues just keeeeep coming. Last night had a table walk out so had to pay the tab. Found out I owe taxes, and my tooth filling decided to fall out so now I have a gaping hole in it. Which I have no dental insurance for.  Not sure if I can even buy anything next month now. All these awesome collections at the worst time. I'm just so sick of working my ass off and still struggle. And now have to pay taxes. Sucky when one of your vices in life is makeup. Need to get myself a career. Can't keep doing this. But feels good to know I have a place to go with a wonderful support system here at Specktra!   Enough of my own pity party. I'll stop being such a debby downer...  Wore my beloved Restrict Friday and Snapdragon yesterday. I'm loving how this challenge is bringing out some old favorites as well as recent ones.


  I'm having a month like this too. It just won't stop and I'm trying to avoid retail therapy although it's near impossible (for me).  I hope things start to pick up for you soon. Just hang in there and it will all turn around soon. I also agree with [@]Audrey C[/@] and the other girls. You shouldn't have to pay a tab on an order that walked out. I'd question it. Good luck! We are here behind you!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 16, 2014)

Going to take my kids to the St. Patricks Day Parade.. So wearing a basic nude lip.  Edited- Day 6: Pure Zen Day 6: Flair for finery with you've got it c/s


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

@singer82. I'm sorry ur having a sucky week. But don't let that shit bring u down. Use it as fuel to get up and make a change In your life.  The thought is there: u said u need a career.  You must have have something u love doing and there's gotta be someway to make it profitable. Start ur research and come up with a game plan.  Spring into action. Don't let life live you. Live it and embrace it and take it by the horns.  Sending u hugs but a quick friendly spank to wake u up. Let me know if you need help building a resume or something. Fk taking crap from people it's time u act and give yourself the job and life you deserve.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 16, 2014)

Day 6: MUFE Rouge artist natural N10


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 16, 2014)

Today I am staying at home so no lipstick for me


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ditto.  Sunday is my lazy day


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 16, 2014)

I wore nothing today. Today was the last day of spring break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I knew I would be driving for 4 hours and unpacking and it's raining and yucky here. I don't like to wear makeup when traveling.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 16, 2014)

Same here. Sunday's the day where I clean my brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  @mosha - Damn, your new ava looks amazing! Love your eyebrows.

  Sending good thoughts and hugs to anyone who's struggeling right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  @Glitteryvegas: How're you doing? How's your kitten?


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 16, 2014)

Day 6 lipstick: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Perfect Nude lip liner


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 16, 2014)

Singer... Not cool hun! I agree that your employer should not expect you to cover that loss! That goes to show how little respect he/she has for their workers! And PLEASE don't tell me this is a chain restaurant or I might really freak! That's just dirty and probably illegal... I back AudreyC... Def look into the laws where you live! We are here for you. Just know that right around the corner there are positive experiences to replace these negative ones. "This too shall pass!"  And I nominate Mosha for life coach/ motivator of the year!!! I read your post and say "hell YES!" out loud MANY times! Inspiring stuff lady! Thanks!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

Lmfao! Life coach of the year!! Hahaha  Ty Ty.  Oh and I reorganized (rotated ) my lipsticks for the week and ended up putting on heavenly hybrid with huggables 'what a feeling" on top! Ha. I always get tempted hehe so that's my day 4 (or 5?)   @sleepingbeauty Ty hun! Those are my own  naked bushy brows.. Looking to tone the black down a lil so I'm researching into the Anastasia stuff but idk yet. Very preliminary and will prob hit sephora to try stuff out. I got some good advise from Medgal so I have a starting point.   Kisses and happy Sunday lovelies!


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2014)

@singer82 Stay strong sweetie.. and remember things always look dark before you get to the end of the tunnel.. so hang tough.  Mosha has given you great advice!

  Lippie of the day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chanel Enjouee.. pink blush and bronzer -- Lunch at the beach day!  Nothng else but some mascara (can't live w/o it)


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 16, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Day 5 - NARS Satin Lip pencil in Lodhi (lovely colour, I adore the satin lip pencils!)


  I wore this today, too, with Revlon Sweet Tart lip butter over the top. (Attempting to hack my way to a pink-coral lip, given I don't have an actual pink-coral lippie in my collection.)  





singer82 said:


> Last night had a table walk out so had to pay the tab.


  :shock: That is so effed up. I agree with the others; look into the labour laws where you live. Meanwhile, hang in there. :hug:


----------



## lyseD (Mar 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> singer82 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night had a table walk out so had to pay the tab.
> ...


  We lived in the US for 10 years. As Canadians it was shocking to us some of the things they can get away with. Like paying servers $2 an hour. Shameful. North Carolina wasn't big on workers rights.


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 16, 2014)

Wore Pink Plaid, and I am thinking subdued tomorrow.  I will be at the tax preparer's office, getting ready for the BOHICA treatment.  I am hoping the ever-changing Byzantine tax codes would not get us.  So now I am rechecking my deductions and taxable income and comparing it to last year's return.   I also got Turbo Tax as a forecasting device; do not know if I am doing it right.  Is Turbo Tax pretty decent?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> Wore Pink Plaid, and I am thinking subdued tomorrow.  I will be at the tax preparer's office, getting ready for the BOHICA treatment.  I am hoping the ever-changing Byzantine tax codes would not get us.  So now I am rechecking my deductions and taxable income and comparing it to last year's return.   I also got Turbo Tax as a forecasting device; do not know if I am doing it right.  Is Turbo Tax pretty decent?


  Hey! I've always wanted to check out pink plaid!!!! How U like it????


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 16, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hey! I've always wanted to check out pink plaid!!!! How U like it????


  Quite well, but been using red lipsticks instead of pink.  Some of the people I meet preferred red lips for me over pink.


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 16, 2014)

2nd makeup purchase of 2014...mac half red lip pencil. I hated paying $16 on a lip pencil but I think I'll get lots of use out of this shade.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm losing steam on my drugstore lipstick purge. The idea was that I would wear each one once and decide whether to keep it or toss it.   I'm more than halfway through, and I just don't want to finish. I miss my MAC lipsticks. Many of the colors left just don't sound interesting. I'm thinking of giving it one more week and tossing anything that is still left. If I haven't wanted to wear it yet, am I going to miss it?   Anyone have any other good ideas for how to wrap up this challenge?


----------



## liba (Mar 16, 2014)

Today I wore Richly Revered csg.

  Yesterday, besides Rich Marron, I wore Positively Dashing PLW lipstick in the evening. I only have 2 PLW lipsticks. It's a nice formula. I wish they hadn't gutted the color range. There were a few cute colors that got axed a while back. I wonder if they'll bring in some new shades as part of a color collection, the way they did with Daphne Guinness.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 16, 2014)

Is it too late to join? I need help.......


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 16, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Anyone have any other good ideas for how to wrap up this challenge?


  Awwww don't waste time on them if you don't love them. I agree with you... if you had wanted to wear them, you'd be wearing them. And you wouldn't dread continuing your challenge. Makeup challenges should be exciting and kick your creativity in high gear! Makeup should be fun... not a chore! There's enough mundane things in life. I say just let the boring lippies go...


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 16, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Is it too late to join? I need help.......


  NEVER too late! Welcome!! We're here for you hun!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 16, 2014)

@SleepingBeauty  - Hey Lady! Thanks for the shout out!  I've been reading for a few days and following along with all the posts, but haven't felt like commenting too much as we had to put our little girl kitty down on Wednesday.  It was the hardest day of my life and it was terrible to have to witness, but we couldn't have her be alone when she really needed us.  We get her back this week I think and have a little urn for her, all picked out.  To say that this week has been shitty would be a huge understatement. Luckily work has been steady so that has kept me busy and my mind off of things.  We are grieving together and leaning on each other, so that is the important thing.  When our hearts are ready, we will be ready to love again and adopt another senior kitty!  I've cried myself to sleep every night so far, so hopefully tonight I'll feel a bit better.  This type of grief seems overwhelming and misunderstood by well meaning people.  I don't remember feeling this devastated when my grandparents passed and we were close. I think the element of choice is weighing heavily on us too and the fact that animals only love, they don't judge or withhold their love at all, unlike humans.  Oh, how we miss her so much - we keep looking for her and expecting her. Sometimes I almost call for her before I remember.    

@singer82  - girl, that can't be legal. What a bunch of bull. I worked as a server and when we would have a dine and dash it would be covered by the restaurant.  You have had some good advice here about labour laws, etc.  Thinking of you girl. 


  To everyone being successful on your low buys and use it up challenges, Way to Go!  I've been trying the 'week product basket' where I'm only using stuff in the basket for one week at a time.  Not bad at all!  

  This funk has kept me out of the stores at least, and I am re-examining many parts of my life.  I keep thinking about how much I spend and how I could refocus that onto things that matter to me - like maybe charities to do with animals, for example.  How can I give back to the causes that I care about?  How can I honour myself and those that I care about in the best possible way?  How can I save money for things that really matter, like money for adopting animals in need, for my future, for my education?  How I have been frivolous in the past - sometimes it's hard to believe.  I feel like I am waking up out of a long stupor.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not in the best financial position and have recently decided my collection is complete, spare a few elusive htf's.... I have always been able to find "one more" item I "need" (I even did it a sentence ago!).   I'll pine after something rare and spend too much time, effort or money (or all 3!) to get it, then it's on to the next conquest and the one I just obtained goes unloved, or rarely loved. I don't need anymore, I need to learn to cherish and use the gems I've spent so long (and so much $) collecting. I'm ocd about keeping everything organized and well presented for easy access to everything yet most goes unused.   I think I need to try using at least 1 different product each day instead of going with old faithfuls and playing it safe.  My challenge is I'm fairly new to makeup at 30 and feel a bit intimidated by my own collection! Lol.   Crazy, no?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 17, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas: I was afraid you were gonna say that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so, so sorry that you had to make this decision. It was probably the best decision to put her down, though. What would have been left for her if you'd decided to keep her alive? You only saved her from suffering more. I bet your kitty's playing in cat heaven right now, trying to catch the red dot and making a lot of new friends. I'm sending warm hugs and thoughts to you and your partner! Take as much time as you need and don't let anyone tell you different. Some people have no idea what it's like to lose a pet. And maybe some day a new kitten will be lucky to have you as her/his parents! Love to you both and hang on! x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Guys, I must sick or something because I lack motivation to apply makeup every day. I usually change my eyeshadow, lipstick and blush every day and always try something different but I guess you could say last week I had a 'face of the week", not 'face of the day' since I was wearing the same makeup for four days straight and I'm also wearing it now. What the hell is wrong with me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm now wearing Shale on the lid, a mixture between the matte greyish colour and the matte black from Rihanna's autumn palette in the crease, Crew from Hey, Sailor! as a blush, and Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm in Pink Blossom over a pink lipliner on the lips. I've decided to try and sell some more stuff; I've put Breezy up for sale (somewhere else, though) and I want to let go of at least for lipsticks (Craving, Lustering, Hue and Speed Dial). I also don't have any interest in buying something new right now. Perfectly happy with what I have at the moment.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

Deesea said:


> I'm not in the best financial position and have recently decided my collection is complete, spare a few elusive htf's.... I have always been able to find "one more" item I "need" (I even did it a sentence ago!).   I'll pine after something rare and spend too much time, effort or money (or all 3!) to get it, then it's on to the next conquest and the one I just obtained goes unloved, or rarely loved. I don't need anymore, I need to learn to cherish and use the gems I've spent so long (and so much $) collecting. I'm ocd about keeping everything organized and well presented for easy access to everything yet most goes unused.   I think I need to try using at least 1 different product each day instead of going with old faithfuls and playing it safe.  My challenge is I'm fairly new to makeup at 30 and feel a bit intimidated by my own collection! Lol.   Crazy, no?


   That's a beautiful collection!  Is break into your house and play w it for hours like a major creep.    Juuuusttttt kidden (kinda)   So.  Maybe you can start a Pinterest idea board of things you want to try, since you certainly have plenty of options and material to work with.  Pick a few shadows or products you want to try (specially if you got then and haven't used) and plan it out! Like planning ur wardrobe for next day, plan ur makeup wardrobe! Allocate extra time in the morning to get ready tho (it's easy to have a wild idea and then get lazy in the morning and end up w just lipstick cause u got 5 min to put on ur makeup and go.. Cough cough me...) Don't be Inimidated! They're not quietly judging you!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 7:  Kat Von D  liquid lipstick in Lolita  Happy St.  Patrick's Day  everyone!  May you all be blessed by a little luck of the Irish!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 6: daddys little girl


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @SleepingBeauty   - Hey Lady! Thanks for the shout out!  I've been reading for a few days and following along with all the posts, but haven't felt like commenting too much as we had to put our little girl kitty down on Wednesday.  It was the hardest day of my life and it was terrible to have to witness, but we couldn't have her be alone when she really needed us.  We get her back this week I think and have a little urn for her, all picked out.  To say that this week has been shitty would be a huge understatement. Luckily work has been steady so that has kept me busy and my mind off of things.  We are grieving together and leaning on each other, so that is the important thing.  When our hearts are ready, we will be ready to love again and adopt another senior kitty!  I've cried myself to sleep every night so far, so hopefully tonight I'll feel a bit better.  This type of grief seems overwhelming and misunderstood by well meaning people.  I don't remember feeling this devastated when my grandparents passed and we were close. I think the element of choice is weighing heavily on us too and the fact that animals only love, they don't judge or withhold their love at all, unlike humans.  Oh, how we miss her so much - we keep looking for her and expecting her. Sometimes I almost call for her before I remember.      @singer82   - girl, that can't be legal. What a bunch of bull. I worked as a server and when we would have a dine and dash it would be covered by the restaurant.  You have had some good advice here about labour laws, etc.  Thinking of you girl.    To everyone being successful on your low buys and use it up challenges, Way to Go!  I've been trying the 'week product basket' where I'm only using stuff in the basket for one week at a time.  Not bad at all!    This funk has kept me out of the stores at least, and I am re-examining many parts of my life.  I keep thinking about how much I spend and how I could refocus that onto things that matter to me - like maybe charities to do with animals, for example.  How can I give back to the causes that I care about?  How can I honour myself and those that I care about in the best possible way?  How can I save money for things that really matter, like money for adopting animals in need, for my future, for my education?  How I have been frivolous in the past - sometimes it's hard to believe.  I feel like I am waking up out of a long stupor.


 I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. I understand how hard it can be. I lost my puppy last December he was 8.5 to a sudden unexpected heart attack. He had cancer but we never knew. I'm still Not fully recovered as he was my child. My furry adopted baby boy and I will love and miss him forever. In his honor I always donate, do charity or help out for other dogs in need. Sometimes it helps 


Deesea said:


> I'm not in the best financial position and have recently decided my collection is complete, spare a few elusive htf's.... I have always been able to find "one more" item I "need" (I even did it a sentence ago!).   I'll pine after something rare and spend too much time, effort or money (or all 3!) to get it, then it's on to the next conquest and the one I just obtained goes unloved, or rarely loved. I don't need anymore, I need to learn to cherish and use the gems I've spent so long (and so much $) collecting. I'm ocd about keeping everything organized and well presented for easy access to everything yet most goes unused.   I think I need to try using at least 1 different product each day instead of going with old faithfuls and playing it safe.  My challenge is I'm fairly new to makeup at 30 and feel a bit intimidated by my own collection! Lol.   Crazy, no?


 When I started I consumed a lot of new stuff right away too. I found a look I liked and just changed up a product once every few days until I got the hang of it. I agree with [@]mosha010[/@], I would look up on Pinterest or YouTube. Either a color or specific product and see what they did and try to simulate it myself. It's fun!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Glitteryvegas* i was very sad when i had to put my kitkat down in september, as hard as the decision is, you're kitty is now free of pain and will be looking down on you purring 

  sooooo ebay has removed most of my listings because you're not allowed to list used makeup.
  i always list them as used in the 'other' category, rather than in the usual way of listing it as new but then writing in the listing that it's actually used.
  but it's still not allowed so im kind of stumped with some used makeup, reminds me not to get into this position again of course because you cant count on the reselling of makeup.
  luckily ive managed to sell most of my used makeup in the past few weeks on ebay anyway - haha!

  thinking about skipping proenza completely?
  i like mangrove but i dont need another red, woodrose looks nice but then again, can i live without it? probably


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm also skipping Proenza entirely.  Did that LORAC look today. Amber Lights and Coppering didn't give quite the right color so I added Expensive Pink and it is perfect. Also, the lippie was too pink and too dark so I had to top it with Revlon Coralberry. Overall I like it.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Guys, I must sick or something because I lack motivation to apply makeup every day. I usually change my eyeshadow, lipstick and blush every day and always try something different but I guess you could say last week I had a 'face of the week", not 'face of the day' since I was wearing the same makeup for four days straight and I'm also wearing it now. What the hell is wrong with me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had gotten into the habit of a face a week instead of a face a day too lol.  Doing this l/s challenge is forcing me to switch it all up daily.


----------



## jokingsbury (Mar 17, 2014)

Deneb said:


> All the same for me ! I have bought less this year, been cheating with other brands lol (mmm Chanel). I will not set a limit for the number of items, since I can skip an entire collection... and then can splurge on the ones I love. I have skipped all the riri collections, will not buy anything from Punk Couture (beautiful colors but totally unwearable for me), only bought 3 items from Tropical Taboo, and so on... but I loved Induldge... so I induldged lol ! My objective for now in make up is focusing on a pretty skin, so I will consider that I can buy any product that will follow this path (foundation, powders like MSFN, bb creams etc). I must avoid blushes, MSF's and eyeshadows. I never really liked glosses, I have a few so I'm good. My lipstick box is overstuffed, so I know I can't buy more if I don"t sell/swap ! I feel pretty strong now and I hope everybody in this tread will !!! Set your goals ! :cheers:


  I'm doing the same thing. I really wanna focus on pretty, glowing skin this spring and summer. I need to spend my money on quality skin care products because if your skin is not in good condition, your makeup will not look as great and will not go on as smoothly as it could.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look

  Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford

  Day 3:  B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!

  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink.  I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus.  I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l

  Day 5:  L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!!  I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost. 

  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me.  Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips.  The more I wear it the better my lips look.  LOVE!!

*Day 7:  MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail.  I don't know why I fell in love with this.  I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Lip Balm in Shameless
  Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart


  Come to think of it, Raspberry Tart would look great over Shameless


----------



## liba (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 7- Today is Heavenly Hybrid day!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 17, 2014)

Week recap for me: Day 1: Urban Decay Native Day 2: MAC Feed The Senses Day 3: MAC Plumful Day 4: MAC Betty Bright w/ kiss & tell lipglass Day 5: MAC Rose Lily Day 6: MAC Flair for finery with you've got it c/s Day 7: MAC Marcel Wanders Annemiek  ok so I liked all except today's, Annemiek. Ehh it's ok but probably going in the giveaway box.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> We lived in the US for 10 years. As Canadians it was shocking to us some of the things they can get away with. Like paying servers $2 an hour. Shameful. North Carolina wasn't big on workers rights.


NC is a terrible state to work in, though some is dependent on the field. I was going to go into teaching but even the professors at my university are saying if you get a teaching degree, you'll have to move out of state because it's so terrible to work in education here. So I switched to social work... not sure how much better that is but I can't see myself doing much else.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 17, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
> 
> Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
> 
> ...


  That's a huge part of this challenge for me too! Actually using things I have not used and/or forgotten about... hopefully purging a few more lipsticks in the process! Good Job!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 6- Mac Naked Bliss with Pink Noveau in the center
  Day 7 - Mac Mellow Mood lipstick


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I still haven't used my FOL lipstick! UGH! Now I'm wondering if I should just list it to sell rather than trying to use it and possible not like it. Obviously it's easier to sell a new lippie than a used one! I'll have to do some dupe research and see if any of the know dupes have inpressed me... Thanks for reminding me to try this one! That's what this lipstick challenge is all about to me!!
> 
> And I hope you feel better soon hun. I know it's a tough time to go through.


  Thank you.  I know that time heals all and eventually I'll feel like myself again, but right now I can't stand it.  I am a really emotional shopper & eater too.  I ate some crap over the weekend that I shouldn't have and hauled at the MAC store on top of it.  OOOOH and the guy that colors my hair f---ed it up and it can't be fixed.  I threw a fit at the salon like they've probably never seen before.  Bad timing Toni & Guy, bad timing.

  I don't know how you feel about really opaque neon l/s, but I think those days are over for me lol.  I have several empty lip palettes so I think I will cut a piece off and keep it just in case the mood ever strikes.  I think this is what I'm probably going to do with most of the lipsticks I purge.  I'll probably try to sell what's left in them in a cheap lot or something.


----------



## liba (Mar 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I still haven't used my FOL lipstick! UGH! Now I'm wondering if I should just list it to sell rather than trying to use it and possible not like it. Obviously it's easier to sell a new lippie than a used one! I'll have to do some dupe research and see if any of the know dupes have inpressed me... Thanks for reminding me to try this one! That's what this lipstick challenge is all about to me!!
> 
> And I hope you feel better soon hun. I know it's a tough time to go through.
> 
> That's a huge part of this challenge for me too! Actually using things I have not used and/or forgotten about... hopefully purging a few more lipsticks in the process! Good Job!


  FoL is a weird one. There isn't anything quite that shade that's as obscenely bright. You have to be in the mood for NEON PINK for that one. I just pulled it out the other day because I was going through all my lipsticks to pick out some spring selections. I dunno - it's a statement maker, that's for sure. I think it would look better on you with your coloring that it does on me, but it's eye searing.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @SleepingBeauty  - Hey Lady! Thanks for the shout out!  I've been reading for a few days and following along with all the posts, but haven't felt like commenting too much as we had to put our little girl kitty down on Wednesday.  It was the hardest day of my life and it was terrible to have to witness, but we couldn't have her be alone when she really needed us.  We get her back this week I think and have a little urn for her, all picked out.  To say that this week has been shitty would be a huge understatement. Luckily work has been steady so that has kept me busy and my mind off of things.  We are grieving together and leaning on each other, so that is the important thing.  When our hearts are ready, we will be ready to love again and adopt another senior kitty!  I've cried myself to sleep every night so far, so hopefully tonight I'll feel a bit better.  This type of grief seems overwhelming and misunderstood by well meaning people.  I don't remember feeling this devastated when my grandparents passed and we were close. I think the element of choice is weighing heavily on us too and the fact that *animals only love,* *they don't judge or withhold their love at all, unlike humans*.  Oh, how we miss her so much - we keep looking for her and expecting her. Sometimes I almost call for her before I remember.
> 
> This funk has kept me out of the stores at least, and I am re-examining many parts of my life.  I keep thinking about how much I spend and how I could refocus that onto things that matter to me - like maybe charities to do with animals, for example.  How can I give back to the causes that I care about?  How can I honour myself and those that I care about in the best possible way?  How can I save money for things that really matter, like money for adopting animals in need, for my future, for my education?  How I have been frivolous in the past - sometimes it's hard to believe.  I feel like I am waking up out of a long stupor.


  My heart is breaking for you.  I'm so deeply sorry for your loss.  Animals are amazing and innocent.  I think the thing that bothers me most in these situations is that we just can't easily explain to them what we're doing and why.  But I think it's great that you stayed with her.  A lot of people don't do it b/c they can't handle it.  I feel we owe them that.  I know you'll be sad for a while, but some day you'll be able to enjoy the happy, loving memories you have.  And I think the only thing to try to do now is take solace in the fact that you gave her a good life and shared love with her.  And cry and grieve as much as you need.  Love is love and it hurts to lose it.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 17, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Wore my beloved Restrict Friday and Snapdragon yesterday. I'm loving how this challenge is bringing out some old favorites as well as recent ones.


  Found an interesting article from 2013 about the dine and dash issue.  Good luck with the math!
  http://consumerist.com/2013/04/02/after-a-dine-and-dash-is-it-legal-for-a-restaurant-to-take-money-from-a-waiters-tips/ 

  You're not a downer, just having a rough time.  And once you're having a rough time, it's tough to see anything positive in order to climb out.  Plus money debacles are always stressful.  Vent away.  It helps you and I think it helps other readers facing the same obstacles.

  I'm really hoping things turn around for you.  You seem like you deserve some peace.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 17, 2014)

liba said:


> FoL is a weird one. There isn't anything quite that shade that's as obscenely bright. You have to be in the mood for NEON PINK for that one. I just pulled it out the other day because I was going through all my lipsticks to pick out some spring selections. I dunno - it's a statement maker, that's for sure. I think it would look better on you with your coloring that it does on me, but *it's eye searing*.


  HeeHee for some reason I felt a feeling of pain when I read this... like wearing this lipstick might actually, physically cause me discomfort! "It's eye searing!" It's going to burn people's eyes right off their face! LOL I know JUST the people that I will wear this around then.... jk
  So I'm going to seriously debate even trying this one. It sounds risky! To myself and others!


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2014)

it's been a very weird day.. to say the least.

  I don't recall having had a day like this for months.. but it just puts me back in place and let's me be fully aware that as much as I think I am in control, there are greater forces at work.  Oh well, I will hang on, and plod.. my only way for survival.  One of these days I will post a list of what happened today.

  for now, I will post my lippie for the day -- it was a brown smoke day, with a Mac Yash on the lips -- in the morning I used MAC spite gloss -- I love that shade, but I ate if off by coffee no. 1.. and I don't bother every 20 minutes retouching.  It confirmed to me why I have not been a gloss person.. I need wearability, durability and some glamour.  I am in the wrong century imo.

@Glitteryvegas .. I know how you feel.  It's taken me almost a year to not well up with tears when I think of my Pugness.. but, know that they all who have gone, including our pets are in better places and free of all pain.  We must plod and carry on.

  my hugs to all the ladies -- you are all amazing and doing so well.


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2014)

liba said:


> FoL is a weird one. There isn't anything quite that shade that's as obscenely bright. You have to be in the mood for NEON PINK for that one. I just pulled it out the other day because I was going through all my lipsticks to pick out some spring selections. I dunno - it's a statement maker, that's for sure. I think it would look better on you with your coloring that it does on me, but it's eye searing.


  the best way I have worn this is smeared .. lol. I do it with my fingers.. otherwise it looks like those plastic lips we see around Halloween.  it is really a statement maker but that's kind of my look all the time..


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> it's been a very weird day.. to say the least.
> 
> I don't recall having had a day like this for months.. but it just puts me back in place and let's me be fully aware that as much as I think I am in control, there are greater forces at work.  Oh well, I will hang on, and plod.. my only way for survival.  One of these days I will post a list of what happened today.
> 
> ...








 We are here for you!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 17, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Found an interesting article from 2013 about the dine and dash issue.  Good luck with the math!
> http://consumerist.com/2013/04/02/after-a-dine-and-dash-is-it-legal-for-a-restaurant-to-take-money-from-a-waiters-tips/
> 
> You're not a downer, just having a rough time.  And once you're having a rough time, it's tough to see anything positive in order to climb out.  Plus money debacles are always stressful.  Vent away.  It helps you and I think it helps other readers facing the same obstacles.
> ...


  Wow. I now have a new reason to be happy to be Canadian. It's absolutely appalling to think that a restaurant can make an employee pay for a walk out as long as they're at least at minimum wage. A business owner should be the one who carries the risk of loss since they also benefit from the opportunity for profits. If there's reason to believe that an employee is letting people leave without paying, then address that specifically when it comes up.

  That law is a disgrace.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> the best way I have worn this is smeared .. lol. I do it with my fingers.. otherwise it looks like those plastic lips we see around Halloween.  it is really a statement maker but that's kind of my look all the time..


  I just googled it... and I have to admit I'm intrigued... as I was when I bought it. For some reason it got neglected. I think I was wearing Party Parrot a lot at the time and couldn't imagine another bright pink taking its place. Maybe next time I go to reach for my PP, I'll grab FoL instead! I'm thinking I'll want to do this lippie challenge again in late Spring/ early Summer to get my brighter, statement lipsticks some love too!! Right now I still seem to be reaching for fall-ish reds and berries or nude shades. Maybe that will change as the days go on though.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 17, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Money issues just keeeeep coming. Last night had a table walk out so had to pay the tab. Found out I owe taxes, and my tooth filling decided to fall out so now I have a gaping hole in it. Which I have no dental insurance for.  Not sure if I can even buy anything next month now. All these awesome collections at the worst time. I'm just so sick of working my ass off and still struggle. And now have to pay taxes. Sucky when one of your vices in life is makeup. Need to get myself a career. Can't keep doing this. But feels good to know I have a place to go with a wonderful support system here at Specktra!   Enough of my own pity party. I'll stop being such a debby downer...  Wore my beloved Restrict Friday and Snapdragon yesterday. I'm loving how this challenge is bringing out some old favorites as well as recent ones.


  Sorry, love. That SUCKS!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 17, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> What? Let me get this straight - if a table sneaks out without paying while you're in the kitchen putting in/picking up an order, they expect YOU to pay for it? That doesn't sound right - is it even legal? That would be like saying that a retail employee is responsible for paying for any items shoplifted. My son is working as a cashier in a grocery store and he had someone run out with a small bag of expensive seafood after he rang them up. They're specifically trained not to give chase (he's a fit 6"1" and it was a petite woman so no question that he could have caught her). He called out after her but he's not allowed to leave his cash. He didn't have to pay for the order (I'd have coached him on how to fight it if they'd asked him to). When a teller in a bank is robbed (even without a weapon being shown) s/he is not responsible for paying the money back.  I don't see how they get the right to make a server personally responsible for the criminal actions of a customer that the restaurant admitted. I understand that there's a loss, but a business owner has insurance and is the one who should be bearing the risk of theft - not an hourly paid employee.  It makes me crazy when businesses take advantage of employees this way. I was working retail (for minimum wage) in university and the clothing store I was working for wanted me to arrive 15 minutes early to vacuum and clean and then stay an extra 15 minutes after my shift to close up. I had no problem with that, except that they told me that I wasn't allowed to punch in for that time since I only get paid for my shift itself. I punched in anyway, and when the manager told me that I couldn't I pointed out that she was breaking the Labour Code. She tried to swish that off, so I brought in a copy of it (I minored in Business Law) to show her and told her in no uncertain terms that if the practice continued that I was going to call the Labour Board and report them on behalf of all of the employees who worked there. At a minimum, that would result in retroactive back pay if not fines and penalties. I also pointed out that terminating someone for exercising their rights under the law is seen as a BFD by Labour Board types. She couldn't stand me after that, but I kept my job and hours got paid for the time I worked from then on. Thankfully this happened just a few months before I graduated and found full-time work in my career, so I wasn't there long.  I don't know anything about labour law in the U.S., but it might be worth checking out.


  This is pretty common, sadly. It really shouldn't be this way.


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2014)

It must be the stars.. sheesh

  there seem to be problems and hurt  all around right now. 

  earlier it was L'Wren Scott's death (she was on my twitter) and the passing of LeLe here on Specktra.

  I am getting some wine and calling it a day.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @SleepingBeauty   - Hey Lady! Thanks for the shout out!  I've been reading for a few days and following along with all the posts, but haven't felt like commenting too much as we had to put our little girl kitty down on Wednesday.  It was the hardest day of my life and it was terrible to have to witness, but we couldn't have her be alone when she really needed us.  We get her back this week I think and have a little urn for her, all picked out.  To say that this week has been shitty would be a huge understatement. Luckily work has been steady so that has kept me busy and my mind off of things.  We are grieving together and leaning on each other, so that is the important thing.  When our hearts are ready, we will be ready to love again and adopt another senior kitty!  I've cried myself to sleep every night so far, so hopefully tonight I'll feel a bit better.  This type of grief seems overwhelming and misunderstood by well meaning people.  I don't remember feeling this devastated when my grandparents passed and we were close. I think the element of choice is weighing heavily on us too and the fact that animals only love, they don't judge or withhold their love at all, unlike humans.  Oh, how we miss her so much - we keep looking for her and expecting her. Sometimes I almost call for her before I remember.      @singer82   - girl, that can't be legal. What a bunch of bull. I worked as a server and when we would have a dine and dash it would be covered by the restaurant.  You have had some good advice here about labour laws, etc.  Thinking of you girl.    To everyone being successful on your low buys and use it up challenges, Way to Go!  I've been trying the 'week product basket' where I'm only using stuff in the basket for one week at a time.  Not bad at all!    This funk has kept me out of the stores at least, and I am re-examining many parts of my life.  I keep thinking about how much I spend and how I could refocus that onto things that matter to me - like maybe charities to do with animals, for example.  How can I give back to the causes that I care about?  How can I honour myself and those that I care about in the best possible way?  How can I save money for things that really matter, like money for adopting animals in need, for my future, for my education?  How I have been frivolous in the past - sometimes it's hard to believe.  I feel like I am waking up out of a long stupor.


  Aww. I'm so sorry about your kitty.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 17, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Thank you, but right now I'm not really feeling too bad for her.  She has done some things that I would consider unforgivable (to her husband, his daughter and to me).  I'm pretty torn up right now but it's not really for her marriage.  I've been either crying or fighting back tears for days.  I'm not even sure how I will get through work today tbh.  Thank you    I'm sorry that happened to you at work.  I think making you pay the tab is just terrible.  I had gotten into the habit of a face a week instead of a face a day too lol.  Doing this l/s challenge is forcing me to switch it all up daily.


  WELP! Good for her husband, then? Sounds like she wasn't too deserving. Sucks for the kid, though...


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> It must be the stars.. sheesh  there seem to be problems and hurt  all around right now.   earlier it was L'Wren Scott's death (she was on my twitter) and the passing of LeLe here on Specktra.  I am getting some wine and calling it a day.


  Oh, hell! LeLe?!?! Are you serious?!? I'm scared it's who I think it is. What happened?


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 17, 2014)

Goodness, what an f-ed up few days this has been. Nothing yesterday; MAC Sin today. Ran a few errands. I had to get out of the house. Both of us are pretty somber. Things got worse and I asked him to make a choice because I'm not doing all the heavy lifting for this marriage anymore.


----------



## liba (Mar 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I just googled it... and I have to admit I'm intrigued... as I was when I bought it. For some reason it got neglected. I think I was wearing Party Parrot a lot at the time and couldn't imagine another bright pink taking its place. Maybe next time I go to reach for my PP, I'll grab FoL instead! I'm thinking I'll want to do this lippie challenge again in late Spring/ early Summer to get my brighter, statement lipsticks some love too!! Right now I still seem to be reaching for fall-ish reds and berries or nude shades. Maybe that will change as the days go on though.


  The funny thing is, after thinking about FoL, I pulled it out again today and am wearing it right now!!! I didn't even pat it in with a finger - I slathered it on and I'm really loving it. What I had to do was do a little skin perfecting. I whipped out the trusty lavender CC compact and a tiny bit of Sakura MB on the cheeks for a little more dimension, and just some of that wonderful Counterfeit Brown Zoomlash for a softer look than black - nothing else. Looks great! Getting the skin just right makes all the difference and just keeping all the rest of the makeup at almost zero is the right balance for that megawatt color. I've got a pastel yellow shirt on too, which is a good look with it, rather than my usual black or red clothes. FoL's going in my Spring 2014 bag!!!

  I was more of a Party Parrot person that year too, btw. I think the blushes that were out at the time were all a little too strong for FoL.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2014)

liba said:


> The funny thing is, after thinking about FoL, I pulled it out again today and am wearing it right now!!! I didn't even pat it in with a finger - I slathered it on and I'm really loving it. What I had to do was do a little skin perfecting. I whipped out the trusty lavender CC compact and a tiny bit of Sakura MB on the cheeks for a little more dimension, and just some of that wonderful Counterfeit Brown Zoomlash for a softer look than black - nothing else. Looks great! Getting the skin just right makes all the difference and just keeping all the rest of the makeup at almost zero is the right balance for that megawatt color. I've got a pastel yellow shirt on too, which is a good look with it, rather than my usual black or red clothes. FoL's going in my Spring 2014 bag!!!
> 
> I was more of a Party Parrot person that year too, btw. I think the blushes that were out at the time were all a little too strong for FoL.


 
  It's funny that you all mentioned force of love, I puti it in my get rid of pile last night. I'm going to try these tips. 


  What happened to Lele? I had no idea.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 17, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Oh, hell! LeLe?!?! Are you serious?!? I'm scared it's who I think it is. What happened?





Prettypackages said:


> What happened to Lele? I had no idea.


  There's a thread in Chatter.  http://www.specktra.net/t/187753/beautybylele-passed-away


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

I just saw pictures of force of love.    O. M.  G.        I wanna cry.  I wasn't around for this. This lippy is sooooo beautiful.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2014)

So many posts I wanted to quote, it's hard to keep up! Will go back later.
  Sending hugs to everyone!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> It must be the stars.. sheesh
> 
> there seem to be problems and hurt  all around right now.
> 
> ...


   Same here.  It was not a good day today....    Lwren's death was very shocking too given the circumstances


----------



## lyseD (Mar 17, 2014)

Haven't used my Force of Love more than once. I'm not sure what I was thinking with that purchase.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Haven't used my Force of Love more than once. I'm not sure what I was thinking with that purchase.


  No way !? Why? Bad quality ?


----------



## lyseD (Mar 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Haven't used my Force of Love more than once. I'm not sure what I was thinking with that purchase.
> 
> No way !? Why? Bad quality ?


No. It just looks ridiculous on me.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 7 Lipstick: Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle

  I want to send a HUGE hug to all my sweet ladies in this thread (and throughout Specktra) who are struggling right now. Losing LeLe should be a real eye opener to us all and a gentle (yet sad) reminder of how precious life is and how there is always someone out there in the world struggling more than ourselves. Take every breath as a reminder that you are living. And that your life has value and purpose. That the bad times will pass, and give way to wonderful moments. That without life's curveballs and tribulations, the amazing moments and bountiful blessings wouldn't seem as great. Look in the mirror tonight before you go to bed and tell yourself that you are beautiful on the inside and out, that you are loved and thought about (even in your darkest times), and lastly, there is life you are meant to live and it is full of splendor... you just have to believe that you deserve to live it!







  Love you ladies!!


----------



## liba (Mar 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> It must be the stars.. sheesh
> 
> there seem to be problems and hurt  all around right now.
> 
> ...


  There are problems and hurt all around, but there is also the beauty and love of this community, and the new life that is growing all around us under the springtime skies. Love to all.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 17, 2014)

Day 5: Jordana Twist and Shine in Candied Coral. I LOVE these so much and you cant beat the price!   So today we had a huge meeting with a Mall that wants decorations for Mother's Day and it went great! They loved everything we designed for them so yaay!!    [@]Glitteryvegas[/@] I am so sorry for your loss! Sending you lots of hugs and kisses!!   [@]HerGreyness[/@] I am sorry you had a bad day! Hope tomorrow is a great one! Hugs!


----------



## Debbs (Mar 17, 2014)

We just have to remember that time spent here is a distraction from our real lives and struggles. So glad for all the support and community spirit derived from been on this site. Disagreements, petty fights and disputes may occur but isn't that normal amongst family? Hug your love ones and appreciate time spent with each other. As a cancer survivor I have been in a reflective solemn mood re-evaluating what and who really matters. LeLe's poise, grace and dignity throughout all her struggles is beyond amazing and extremely commendable.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 17, 2014)

Debbs said:


> We just have to remember that time spent here is a distraction from our real lives and struggles. So glad for all the support and community spirit derived from been on this site. Disagreements, petty fights and disputes may occur but isn't that normal amongst family? Hug your love ones and appreciate time spent with each other. As a cancer survivor I have been in a reflective solemn mood re-evaluating what and who really matters. LeLe's poise, grace and dignity throughout all her struggles is beyond amazing and extremely commendable.


  You are so right! We need to appreciate the little things in life! Sometimes we get so caught up on things like work etc that we forget what a blessing having a great family and friends is. We need to pause and think on whats really important.   I am so sorry about LeLe! I didn't know her much but I know she was a wonderful, beautiful person!!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 18, 2014)

So many thoughtful and great posts! Thank you all for being you and charing your words and wisdom here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  And in a lighter vein:
  @Naynadine, weren't you looking for a hair dryer? Maybe there's something for you in here? http://www.allure.com/beauty-produc...r-50?s_cid=products_20140317_20229574#slide=1
  I guess they'd be available via amazon over here?


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010* 



I just saw pictures of force of love.

O. M.  G.        I wanna cry.  I wasn't around for this. This lippy is sooooo beautiful.


   I think the lippie look pretty as far as the color but I didn't buy it because it was too sheer for me. I think it would have looked quite cute on you.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

@naynadine I just got the #1 (revlon one) hair drier on this list.  It was $30 bucks. My old hair drier blew it after 10 years yikes! But this one actually cut my drying time in almost half and my hair is so shiny after (ionic!!)


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

@newchick10 I know. I wasn't familiar w the color.  I googled it. Omg right up my alley


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag!  I did some reorganising/clearing out on Sunday, I threw some stuff away and took some more products out of my collection. The Lip's challenge is going well, currently working through my revlon lip butters so that I only keep those I truly love. Once I am through with those I am going to try my Bourjois Lipsticks and then my Shu Uemura ones. I also depotted 5 blushes and put in a pro palette, I am still not sure it was wise but i wasn't using them enough and I think this may help. I depotted Immortal Flower, Lovecloud, Pink Swoon, Personal Style, and X Rocks. I was treated to a frankly scarlet pro pan from MAC by my friend who I let have a free for all in my unwanted section of my stash, this was my thank you present.  I am discovering that lipstiks with shimmer/glitter make my lips sore/dry so I wan't to test that theory out properly and take those formulas out of my collection. i also am discovering that I am loving neutral eyes and bright lips at the moment, it will be interesting to see what happens when i get to some of the neutral lippies!  I have sold some more bits on ebay too and I am close to finishing my foundation and concealer, so making a concentrated effort to finish those up this month.  My moisturiser stopped pumping on saturday and its sealed so that had to go in my used up pile. I am using my mini strobe cream as moisturiser in the morning at the moment as there isn't much left, I am worried about it going off, and it is helping me dilute/use up a full coverage foundation which isn;t the best formula on me, so thats a win win situation. Using stuff up is definitely having the desired effect, I am getting better at reapplying lippies during the day and I find finishing something motviating where as I used to dread finishing something up!  I managed to resist buying 3 new revlon super lusterous lipsticks at the weekend which made me happy, finally some will power has emerged!  Now going back to re-read the last 65 posts as I am behind!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 



@SleepingBeauty  - Hey Lady! Thanks for the shout out!  I've been reading for a few days and following along with all the posts, but haven't felt like commenting too much as we had to put our little girl kitty down on Wednesday.  It was the hardest day of my life and it was terrible to have to witness, but we couldn't have her be alone when she really needed us.  We get her back this week I think and have a little urn for her, all picked out.  To say that this week has been shitty would be a huge understatement. Luckily work has been steady so that has kept me busy and my mind off of things.  We are grieving together and leaning on each other, so that is the important thing.  When our hearts are ready, we will be ready to love again and adopt another senior kitty!  I've cried myself to sleep every night so far, so hopefully tonight I'll feel a bit better.  This type of grief seems overwhelming and misunderstood by well meaning people.  I don't remember feeling this devastated when my grandparents passed and we were close. I think the element of choice is weighing heavily on us too and the fact that animals only love, they don't judge or withhold their love at all, unlike humans.  Oh, how we miss her so much - we keep looking for her and expecting her. Sometimes I almost call for her before I remember.    
  i am so sorry to hear about your kitty! My heart goes out to you, a brave descision, she will be watching over you now xx


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 






  Ebay goes through phases of doing this.....suggest you leave it a while and then try again. It certainly stops me from buying so much. Most of the stuff i am currently clearing out is brand new. The only used listing is nail polish, but the large majority is brand new so hoping it will slip through!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shellygrrl* 





There's a thread in Chatter.

http://www.specktra.net/t/187753/beautybylele-passed-away


  Having just read this I feel very humbled... I will be joining the wearing it pink crew on Friday as a mark of my respect x


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 8:  Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Damned


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 7.  Spice.  Lips lined with subcultured.  And bit of spice gloss in the center.     Big Beauty buy of march accomplished: I hauled the electric palette.  Been wanting it, I love using brights and doing a thorough analysis of my stash I dod have similar colors but in matte form. So I can already anticipate "mating" my Mac shadows w some of the ones on this palette for some cool summer looks.      Yea right summer. I'm wearing this as soon as it arrives in the mail!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Same here.  It was not a good day today....    Lwren's death was very shocking too given the circumstances


  I meant to ask, but the bit about LeLe f-ed me up- who is Lwren?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 18, 2014)

Designer and model L'Wren Scott. She took her own life yesterday.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

Some know her as Steven Tyler's girl but she did have her own career and was an awesome lady.  Very sad to hear what happened.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh wow. That's sad. I hate to say that I know several people who have taken their lives. You never know what demons folks are battling. I'm going to look her up. On a lighter note, today's lip is Eden Rouge. The hubs and I are doing much better. He read my email to him several times to digest it and we had a good conversation. That's the man I know and love. Thanks for the support, ladies. You all are a godsend.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 18, 2014)

[@]Ajigglin[/@] So happy to hear you are working things out with your hubby! Yaay!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Oh wow. That's sad. I hate to say that I know several people who have taken their lives. You never know what demons folks are battling. I'm going to look her up. On a lighter note, today's lip is Eden Rouge. The hubs and I are doing much better. He read my email to him several times to digest it and we had a good conversation. That's the man I know and love. Thanks for the support, ladies. You all are a godsend.


   Yayyyyy!!! Good.  Sometimes it takes balls and love to take the first step but never let ur pride take the best of you! Go get ur man! And rock that lippy!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 6: Mac Sweetie. Love this lipstick!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Some know her as Steven Tyler's girl but she did have her own career and was an awesome lady.  Very sad to hear what happened.


   I'm a dumbass.  It's mick Jagger's gf.   OMG kill me now


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 18, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Thanks for the support, ladies. You all are a godsend.


  Good! I hope things will continue getting better for you two!


  No lipstick for me today as I'm not even wearing makeup.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 18, 2014)

I love using Strobe Cream to mix with foundations that aren't quite right for me.  It's amazing that way.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look

  Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford

  Day 3:  B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!

  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink.  I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus.  I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l

  Day 5:  L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!!  I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost. 

  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me.  Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips.  The more I wear it the better my lips look.  LOVE!!

  Day 7:  MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail.  I don't know why I fell in love with this.  I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.

*Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies.  This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale.  I love it!!*

  It's so nice to finally be coming across l/s formulas that don't turn my lips into the Sahara.  I have a feeling that many of my MAC l/s are going to end up in the purge pile.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry to you ladies who are struggling. I've gone through my share of marriage troubles, lost a wonderful, loyal pet, and had a number of friendships fall apart, too. Being an adult can be really tough. Hugs.   Today's lippie is Revlon Temptress with Revlon Colorburst l/g in Crystal Lilac. Love it.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2014)

Haven't really been on much the last few weeks, but I wanted to pop in and say the low-buy is still going strong! I haven't bought any MAC since VGRiRi came out and haven't purchased anything makeup related in a little over a month (I caved and got an Hourglass Ambient lighting powder). The upcoming MAC collections seem like easy skips for me so far, I'm really sad Maleficent seems to be such a snooze fest. I guess the positive is though that it's more money for my trip to England in 2 months. ^-^


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 18, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Today's lippie is Revlon Temptress with Revlon Colorburst l/g in Crystal Lilac. Love it.


  HUGS back.  Being an adult is tough.  

  Temptress is the prettiest color!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Day 6: Mac Sweetie. Love this lipstick!!


  thats a great one! 

  Out of the 8 days, I work lipstick on Friday and SUnday
  Friday I wore Riri rude with Embrace me lipgloss. (trying to see if I like the gloss still. )
  Sunday I wore Feel my Pulse...  enh... nothing special.  I didn't have to buy this...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

So upcoming Mac stuf has me so nervous.  I got my march buy already and I did get a couple of blushes that were perm that I needed based on color and that I wanted to everyday use. For April I made a list and only allowing one thing per collection if any...   It's a good practice to put it in writing as a contract to myself


----------



## User38 (Mar 18, 2014)

oh well, it's another day and different challenges.

  yesterday was a downer almost from the git go.. today has been stable at least.  I have a lot of problems with some of my business associates -- everybody is a drama queen or High Priestess.  We all get along, we just don't see eye to eye.. lol.

  but here we are again, one famous lady took her life -- possibly depressed? nobody knows yet.  She was great with Mick, and now he's gonna be depressed.  geeze.  
Another lady who we had personal contact with fought tooth and nail to survive a disease which should already be conquered by all our medical advances, yet it still kills.

  one thing I want to comment, my Bert is an oncologist.. the kind of MD where you go when all hope is gone.. and he just shakes his head and said that breast cancer is one of the MOST preventable and treatable cancers. Why do we take such care of our tiny wrinkles, our pimples, our hair -- and not our breasts or ovaries, which essentially MAKe us women.. What is wrong with us as a global female population?  I don't know.  My sister died of cancer -- Multiple Myeloma, one of the worst cancers, but it is a blood disease and one of the most severe/difficult cancers to cure.
  Even now, I am the subject of year to year and really thorough blood tests.  At my mother's request.. I am no longer afraid of dying.

  Anyway, on a lighter note, my lippie today was:  FOL!!.. you guys talked about it so much, I dug it out and put it on -- with a smile.  For all my online friends who are here, 24/7 and who will always give me a funny emoticon to make me smile.. so for that, THANK you Spectra ladies.. you are all wonderful.

  I might come back later as I am going running... just wanted to post my lips.. lol


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 8 Mac flat out fabulous!  I hope all is well with everyone. Low buy is still going great!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 18, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" Updated List:  Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait  Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil


----------



## liba (Mar 18, 2014)

Glad to see the mood's lightening a bit here. Another day, another whatever, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We can make it through together, ladies!

  Today, day 8,  I wore Be Fabulous, later topped with Tender (which I think I've already worn last week - I really like it!) I'm going out in a bit and want something fun, so I think I'm just going to grab Force of Love again, heehee…I already wore my new lippie of the day  Gonna pair it with maybe a little Blue Orbit EDES - just something really sheer and simple on the eye. That lipstick does NOT need a lot of help.


----------



## liba (Mar 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil


  I SHOULD really keep it in a list like this, d'oh!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 18, 2014)

liba said:


> I SHOULD really keep it in a list like this, d'oh!


  Heehee If I don't keep a list on my phone, by day 25 I'll be lost!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Heehee If I don't keep a list on my phone, by day 25 I'll be lost!!


  I should totally keep a list on my phone too! I feel lost already and I am only on day 6 lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't remember if I posted or not but  Day 8: MAC Syrup - still my favorite MAC of all.   My hubby came home today and surprised me randomly with revlon snow peach. One of the new ones. He saw it at cvs and picked the color he thought I'd like best. So cute and sweet. He also got me sephora's Pantone color of the year in a lip balm. Wow I really like it. I could never pull off the lipstick but the lip balm is the perfect shade for me. (Sephora is next to the apple store) he wanted to surprise me.... Which probably means "I spent a lot of money on useless stuff so here's a lipstick so you aren't mad" HAHA


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" Updated List:  Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait  Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle *Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil*


  Hmm gonna try that combo. Thanks!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ?  I went through my open lipglosses last night as i don't wear them much. All 5 of my Revlon Colourburst glosses smell plastic like even the 2 that were purchased last Nov :-( I have put them in my dispose bag which is headed for the bin :-( I suppose that will teach me to buy too many lipglosses when I just never reach for them.  My Muji drawers definitely have more room/space for me to see things so I have a feeling that i may be finally winning the battle with my stash... I WILL take control!  Today i am grabbed my Burberry Pale Barley Shadow and Lovecloud blush....haven't worn pale barley in ages but really enjoyed using it again, I forgot to use a liner but did smudge some mac sable into the lower lash line and outer corner for a touch of depth, this shadow is definitely staying!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ladies forgot to mention I have now got 13 mac empties for back 2 mac, thats 2 lipsticks right?  Any suggestions ? Previously I have owned Creme Cup, Creme De Nude, Hot Gossip, Chatterbox, To Swoon For, Modesty, Naked Paris and Viva Glam Cyndi.  Creme de Nude and Creme Cup are definitely not repurchases, i did not look good in either of these! Hot gossip, Too Swoon For and VG Cyndi were all good tho!  Naked Paris had glitter and made my lips sore and Chatterbox had too much white in it, it just looked off on me!  I think I would like a neutral/everyday shade - maybe something like syrup or plumful and a soft/bright wearable pink or red (maybe lickable/lady bug/cockney?)  I am confused on formulas really I wasn't that enamoured with the Cremesheen formula and I don't know where to start ? I bought Creme Cup and Creme de Nude on the back of the youtube hype and aside from the colours being wrong, I didn't love the formula.  I have a counter near me so i can swatch, but I would really appreciate some advice on formulas and some colour suggestions.   If it helps I am between a wear Estee Lauder DW in 1W Bone and am between a MAC 15/20, my skin tone in slightly warm running. My Lips can be quite dry too.  Thanks low buy ladies!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 19, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Ladies forgot to mention I have now got 13 mac empties for back 2 mac, thats 2 lipsticks right?  Any suggestions ? Previously I have owned Creme Cup, Creme De Nude, Hot Gossip, Chatterbox, To Swoon For, Modesty, Naked Paris and Viva Glam Cyndi.  Creme de Nude and Creme Cup are definitely not repurchases, i did not look good in either of these! Hot gossip, Too Swoon For and VG Cyndi were all good tho!  Naked Paris had glitter and made my lips sore and Chatterbox had too much white in it, it just looked off on me!  I think I would like a neutral/everyday shade - maybe something like syrup or plumful and a soft/bright wearable pink or red (maybe lickable/lady bug/cockney?)  I am confused on formulas really I wasn't that enamoured with the Cremesheen formula and I don't know where to start ? I bought Creme Cup and Creme de Nude on the back of the youtube hype and aside from the colours being wrong, I didn't love the formula.  I have a counter near me so i can swatch, but I would really appreciate some advice on formulas and some colour suggestions.   If it helps I am between a wear Estee Lauder DW in 1W Bone and am between a MAC 15/20, my skin tone in slightly warm running. My Lips can be quite dry too.  Thanks low buy ladies!


  I just got hot Tahiti yesterday and it's AWESOME.  It looks a deep red but when applied it looks like a just bitten flush of colour as it's a glaze it makes your lips look fuller too. I tried on so many yesterday, but macs nudes don't do much for me. I think a lustre called patisserie looked quite nice.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 8: Pink Plaid!!!!      On Wednesdays we wear pink ladies!


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 19, 2014)

So im excited to report that i feel like i can pass on the Playland collections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (to mac!) and most of the april ones, only thing i am digging still is the Peach Ombre blush... which i did sell 3 blushes today and a lippie! score! except i really been into buying jewelry form HRH collection and that s where my extra money is going to, but i have almost zero jewelry and i feel like im investing in quality pieces. 

  Debating 2 things.. 

  buying salem and wicked... i feel like theyre kinda unique and would go with my nc40 skin color but i have so many lippies! i do love the formula but if you ask me how many times i wore my pink velvetine since i bought it.. only 1x

  selling the only backups i own.. 1 X Runway Hit, 1 X Warm Me Up, i have both of these and although i do wear seldomly often i do love the colors i just need to wear them more, but i dont want these to go bad, any advice theyre HG nudes for me and LE so should i sell and w=once i finish the originals just hope i find another perfect nude or keep my backups?


----------



## jennyap (Mar 19, 2014)

I've fallen behind, this is just day 6 for me - I was sick over the weekend and sure as heck wasn't about to put any makeup on, so I just pretend those days didn't happen!  Day 4: Mac - What A Feeling Huggable Day 5: Mac - Plumful Day 6: YSL Rouge Pur Couture Golden Shine - 110 Fuchsia Symbole. Super pretty colour but quite drying on my lips.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> So im excited to report that i feel like i can pass on the Playland collections!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'm skipping on them for now and maybe at imats I'll try them out and they're on my imats buy list anyway if I decide for them ... But I'm skipping for now cause the same reason.....


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh I really like this 30 day lipstick deal! I think I'll join in and start with today.

  Day 1: MAC Crosswires


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 19, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Ladies forgot to mention I have now got 13 mac empties for back 2 mac, thats 2 lipsticks right?  Any suggestions ? Previously I have owned Creme Cup, Creme De Nude, Hot Gossip, Chatterbox, To Swoon For, Modesty, Naked Paris and Viva Glam Cyndi.  Creme de Nude and Creme Cup are definitely not repurchases, i did not look good in either of these! Hot gossip, Too Swoon For and VG Cyndi were all good tho!  Naked Paris had glitter and made my lips sore and Chatterbox had too much white in it, it just looked off on me!  I think I would like a neutral/everyday shade - maybe something like syrup or plumful and a soft/bright wearable pink or red (maybe lickable/lady bug/cockney?)  I am confused on formulas really I wasn't that enamoured with the Cremesheen formula and I don't know where to start ? I bought Creme Cup and Creme de Nude on the back of the youtube hype and aside from the colours being wrong, I didn't love the formula.  I have a counter near me so i can swatch, but I would really appreciate some advice on formulas and some colour suggestions.   If it helps I am between a wear Estee Lauder DW in 1W Bone and am between a MAC 15/20, my skin tone in slightly warm running. My Lips can be quite dry too.  Thanks low buy ladies!


  I'm NW15-20 at MAC and I would say my favorite permanent lipsticks are: Viva Glam 2, Flat Out Fabulous (retro matte), Lovelorn, Hot Gossip, Girl About Town, and Pink Nouveau. If you don't love the Cremesheen formula because of a sheer color payoff, I would say try Amplified.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 19, 2014)

I am dropping out of my drugstore challenge early. I think I'm gonna sort through what's left and keep only a select few that I'm not wearing now because of the season/my current color preferences. Everything else is gone.   Sooooo I am so excited to bust my HE lippies out of storage!!!!!! Gah what to wear today...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I really like this 30 day lipstick deal! I think I'll join in and start with today.
> 
> Day 1: MAC Crosswires


   Ugh I love that one


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr lip cream (no color) I needed some moisture
  Day8: UD Revolution Lipstick in Vemon


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 19, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Day 8: Pink Plaid!!!!      On Wednesdays we wear pink ladies!


  Yes we do!! Love that movie lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ugh I love that one


  It's such a great colour that I had sadly forgotten all about until this morning.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 9: nars velvet matte lip pencil dolce vita


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 19, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Yes we do!! Love that movie lol!


  Mean Girls is my fave!!!  Today's lippie is MAC Snapdragon from Fantasy of Flowers. Gaw-jus.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 19, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Mean Girls is my fave!!!  Today's lippie is MAC Snapdragon from Fantasy of Flowers. Gaw-jus.


  I love Mean Girls!! You go Glen Coco lol  http://youtu.be/htyf5wnC96w


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally wearing a full face again with some "real" lipstick - Mineralize Lipstick Grande Dame. I quite like it.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

You go Glen Cocoooo!!!!! Hahaha the best


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 19, 2014)

liba said:


> Glad to see the mood's lightening a bit here. Another day, another whatever, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL!!!  That is still sweet though.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
  Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
  Day 3:  B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink.  I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus.  I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
  Day 5:  L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!!  I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost. 
  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me.  Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips.  The more I wear it the better my lips look.  LOVE!!
  Day 7:  MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail.  I don't know why I fell in love with this.  I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.
  Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies.  This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale.  I love it!!

*Day 9:  MAC Feed The Senses.  This one is a tough one for me.  When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol.  I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly.  *


----------



## liba (Mar 19, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
> Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
> Day 3:  B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
> Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink.  I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus.  I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
> ...


  I LOVE Feed the Senses. I like it when it wears down, so that the natural lip color comes through a bit, although I also love it freshly applied. I think it looks best with a blush that isn't too pink or pastel - strong warm nude colors like Pleasure Model or Alpine Bronze or Rio MSF set off the lovely lavender undertones very well.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2014)

Monday, I wore two: one to class and one to dinner:

  L'oreal Colour Riche Balm in Plush Plum (I love this sooooo much)
  MAC Mellow Flame (might go into the give away pile)

  Yesterday, I wore two again!! one to class and one to dinner 

  MAC Punk Couture (my love <3)
  Estee Lauder Rose Tea

  Today.. probably nothing. I'm having a super downer day. My boyfriend said something that made me think he was going to try to kill himself and just logged off, cut his phone off, I freaked out called who he lives with to make sure he was okay... was up all night with anxiety, and once I finally fell asleep, I slept through class. I have a 5pm but I also have online class work due at midnight that's taking priority, plus I still have anxiety so I may not go to that class today.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 19, 2014)

Day 7: MAC Lazy Day. One of my fav pink lipsticks


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Monday, I wore two: one to class and one to dinner:  L'oreal Colour Riche Balm in Plush Plum (I love this sooooo much) MAC Mellow Flame (might go into the give away pile)  Yesterday, I wore two again!! one to class and one to dinner   MAC Punk Couture (my love


----------



## liba (Mar 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Today.. probably nothing. I'm having a super downer day. My boyfriend said something that made me think he was going to try to kill himself and just logged off, cut his phone off, I freaked out called who he lives with to make sure he was okay... was up all night with anxiety, and once I finally fell asleep, I slept through class. I have a 5pm but I also have online class work due at midnight that's taking priority, plus I still have anxiety so I may not go to that class today.


  Is your bf on medication? He may be having a reaction. Be glad you're his girlfriend. I recommend you get over to his place, or track down where he is, and get him to a doctor immediately. I have a friend right now who I KNOW is having medication complications that are destroying his mental state and making him suicidal. He's just a friend and not someone I can just barge in on and drag to a new doctor, unfortunately. I know his girlfriend is totally useless and just rolls her eyes at his pronouncements (and he keeps them under wraps around her in order to not get judged by her), so it's very worrying. But, there's nothing I can do directly, because I'm not a part of his life on an intimate level. I have offered to get him to a doctor if he wants and have asked him to make some arrangements so if he's in trouble, I will be notified, but he hasn't taken me up on any of it, so there's precious little else I can do. Fortunately, you can help your bf if you take charge. I guarantee you that much! Good luck.


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 19, 2014)

so i did my second order of the year and bought the limecrime wicked and salem along with the white liner and citreuse one, i dont think i did horrible but i shouldnt of added the liners but i wanted something fun to play with in the summer hmmm


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 19, 2014)

Decide to do a running tally too, It makes easy to see what is worn daily !
  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2014)

liba said:


> Is your bf on medication? He may be having a reaction. Be glad you're his girlfriend. I recommend you get over to his place, or track down where he is, and get him to a doctor immediately. I have a friend right now who I KNOW is having medication complications that are destroying his mental state and making him suicidal. He's just a friend and not someone I can just barge in on and drag to a new doctor, unfortunately. I know his girlfriend is totally useless and just rolls her eyes at his pronouncements (and he keeps them under wraps around her in order to not get judged by her), so it's very worrying. But, there's nothing I can do directly, because I'm not a part of his life on an intimate level. I have offered to get him to a doctor if he wants and have asked him to make some arrangements so if he's in trouble, I will be notified, but he hasn't taken me up on any of it, so there's precious little else I can do. Fortunately, you can help your bf if you take charge. I guarantee you that much! Good luck.


  He's not on medication. They put him on some when he was younger (probably too young to be on an anti-depressant) and it really messed with him. He said he didn't mean what he said that way, but when he didn't come back and clarify so I didn't know what else to think. I'm living at college and he lives an hour away back home and I was sorely tempted to jump in my car and go myself, but the person he lives with said he was ok.

  He was drinking last night, and when I talked to him  today, he said the reason he's been acting out so much is because of the drinking, and he knows he needs to stop. So just that he's acknowledged that is a step in the right direction. I go see him every weekend, but even with that, it's so hard being away from him, but I do what I can.

  That's awful about your friend  I hope he can get some help soon.


----------



## liba (Mar 19, 2014)

so far no makeup for me today…can't let that go on! So I pulled out my Easy Lounger lipglass, which I keep in a little container next to the sofa with Spree and Luscious Spark Dazzleglass Creme - the 3 nearly empty lip glosses I am aiming to finish off for once and for all. I've got Soft Serenade and Liqueur as reasonable replacements for the first two, so I can let go, hehe. Wish I had something that could replace Luscious Spark, sadly, but I've had many good years from that one and am OK to move on. Some new Dazzleglass or DGCs or just standard lipglass with that lovely sparkle/glitter finish would be greatly appreciated. One of my main favorite gloss finishes, especially for sunny days.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> so i did my second order of the year and bought the limecrime wicked and salem along with the white liner and citreuse one, i dont think i did horrible but i shouldnt of added the liners but i wanted something fun to play with in the summer hmmm


  Not to enable u but those liners ARE a beautiful summer buy. And a quick way of adding color to your look when it's too hot to wear full on makeup.....


----------



## liba (Mar 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> No, I talked to him a little while ago and he said it was not what he meant. But when he didn't come back I didn't know what else to think. I know he suffers depression, but he says he would never get to that point because his grandparents need him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really encourage you to talk with your boyfriend. He sounds pretty reasonable, but there is a strong possibility he's drinking as a way of self-medicating a more underlying issue. I am not one to necessarily recommend anti-depressants, but totally separate from that, people can have hormonal or other physical issues that could benefit from at least a decent checkup by an internist or endocrinologist. Exercise, change of diet, even maybe some more frequent visits from you, could make a world of difference. It may be really worth a couple hours of drive time to see him during the week every now and then. Good luck, honey and again, be glad you have someone in your life you can be a positive influence for.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2014)

liba said:


> I really encourage you to talk with your boyfriend. He sounds pretty reasonable, but there is a strong possibility he's drinking as a way of self-medicating a more underlying issue. I am not one to necessarily recommend anti-depressants, but totally separate from that, people can have hormonal or other physical issues that could benefit from at least a decent checkup by an internist or endocrinologist. Exercise, change of diet, even maybe some more frequent visits from you, could make a world of difference. It may be really worth a couple hours of drive time to see him during the week every now and then. Good luck, honey and again, be glad you have someone in your life you can be a positive influence for.


I have talked about it with him and what you say is true. He has no insurance so he can't afford to go to the doctor.

  Also, there's just no way I can drive in more than I do. There's no way I could do so with my class schedule and getting all of my school work done. I am stressed enough, and doing so, as much as I would love to see him more than just on the weekends, would just completely stretch me.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh how I love my specktra ladies! Thanks for all your well wishes and advice. You are all amazing! I'm starting to do better. Realized it's not that bad. And have the power to fix it. Have a girl I knews picture on my dresser (she died in a car accident, she was only 27)to remind me I am still breathing. My frustration with my job is a long time coming. Been doing this for 11 years, it really is time to move on. This place is falling apart and a lot of the employees are wanting to quit. Seems like the managers here make there own rules. Thier take on walk outs is either pay or a write up. I actually didn't even tell the manager that night. She was being a mega biach so wasn't even going to bother. Cause I already knew what she would say. Im planning on leaving soon so I just don't even care bout my job anymore. I just can't afford to quit. Despite how much I want to. Just have to hold on.   Mosha your post made me smile. Love your shot of optimism. I actually have had something in motion. Have a good friend I'm doing a jewelry business with. We make our own. Pretty much been prepping, just fell behind a lil. But we plan on bringing it out this year. I've just been really careful to not get too excited about it. Have to see if it start moving before it ends up being a life changer and  before I invest too much of my hopes to where it could take me.   Again thank you all. And to everyone else struggling. We will do this together! :hug: :cheer:


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 19, 2014)

I just had a revelation!!!!!   After swapping for 2 purpley-based items (Gentle Blush & To Swoon For lippy), I have realized I've been seeking out the wrong colours for my skin (no wonder I always get fed up with everything!!)  AHHH!!! *smacks forehead*

  I'm hoping you guys can help - recommendations??  If the above products look good on me, what else should I try?  I would love it if anyone has stuff up for swap they can recommend so I can actually get what you're suggesting!

  Thank you sistas from other mistas!

  D


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have talked about it with him and what you say is true. He has no insurance so he can't afford to go to the doctor.
> 
> Also, there's just no way I can drive in more than I do. There's no way I could do so with my class schedule and getting all of my school work done. I am stressed enough, and doing so, as much as I would love to see him more than just on the weekends, would just completely stretch me.


I'm so sorry you're going through this - worrying about the well being of a loved one is a huge stress, especially when you're away from them as much as you are.  I'm sure you know this, but alcohol is a depressant.  It's so ironic so many people turn to it when they're feeling down - it just makes things worse.  Such a viscous cycle.  Thinking and acting positive (even when you don't feel it) can do wonders, eventually your whole perspective will turn around.  Easier said than done, I know.  But just remember anytime you need positivity, we are here!  My thoughts are with you - I'm sending positive vibes.  Might take a while to get to you from Canada, but let me know if you feel them...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2014)

Deesea said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this - worrying about the well being of a loved one is a huge stress, especially when you're away from them as much as you are.  I'm sure you know this, but alcohol is a depressant.  It's so ironic so many people turn to it when they're feeling down - it just makes things worse.  Such a viscous cycle.  Thinking and acting positive (even when you don't feel it) can do wonders, eventually your whole perspective will turn around.  Easier said than done, I know.  But just remember anytime you need positivity, we are here!  My thoughts are with you - I'm sending positive vibes.  Might take a while to get to you from Canada, but let me know if you feel them...


 Thank you so much for the vibes! I do know; he had a drinking problem before when we first got together, we've been together 7 years in May and he was doing really good until recently. He wouldnt even acknowledge it before so that he is is such a great sign to me.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much for the vibes! I do know; he had a drinking problem before when we first got together, we've been together 7 years in May and he was doing really good until recently. He wouldnt even acknowledge it before so that he is is such a great sign to me.


  Way to focus on the positive darlin - you're doing great and working through the tough stuff will only bring you closer together!


----------



## liba (Mar 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have talked about it with him and what you say is true. He has no insurance so he can't afford to go to the doctor.
> 
> Also, there's just no way I can drive in more than I do. There's no way I could do so with my class schedule and getting all of my school work done. I am stressed enough, and doing so, as much as I would love to see him more than just on the weekends, would just completely stretch me.


  Sweetheart, one word: Obamacare! If his income is low, he will instantly qualify for Medicare/Medicaid and then all his medical expenses will pretty much be free. He CAN have the medical attention he needs and deserves. It's very simple and painless now. Don't worry - solutions are on the way. Both your lives will be much happier for it.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2014)

liba said:


> Sweetheart, one word: Obamacare! If his income is low, he will instantly qualify for Medicare/Medicaid and then all his medical expenses will pretty much be free. He CAN have the medical attention he needs and deserves. It's very simple and painless now. Don't worry - solutions are on the way. Both your lives will be much happier for it. :kiss:


 Well see... We have had this discussion. And the nicest way I can put that conversation is that he is a stubborn man raised in a very conservative household... Lol


----------



## liba (Mar 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Well see... We have had this discussion. And the nicest way I can put that conversation is that he is a stubborn man raised in a very conservative household... Lol


  Good luck. My heart goes out to you. Not to get too political, but it's sad to see how the people who need it the most can be bamboozled by the negative things spewed out by the media. I wish you two all the best and we'll all be rooting for ya!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2014)

liba said:


> Good luck. My heart goes out to you. Not to get too political, but it's sad to see how the people who need it the most can be bamboozled by the negative things spewed out by the media. I wish you two all the best and we'll all be rooting for ya!


I know exactly what you mean. Thank you so much!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Monday, I wore two: one to class and one to dinner:
> 
> L'oreal Colour Riche Balm in Plush Plum (I love this sooooo much)
> MAC Mellow Flame (might go into the give away pile)
> ...


  Hope everything is going a little better since the boyfriend scare! It's good to know you are there for him. But don't forget to make sure you are taking care of YOU as well! Sometimes when we are extremely caring people we can give too much of ourselves and not get back what we need in return. It isn't selfish to think of YOU. And he should want to discuss these issues together if you both want to move forward in a healthy and loving relationship. You should never feel cut off. Mature relationships work through things together. Value each other and each of your needs. That's VERY important so that you don't feel resentful in the future. 
  Smile beautiful! You're in our thoughts!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm not going to count today in my lipstick challenge... Since I didn't wear any!
  It was a stressful and LONGGGGG Spring Cleaning day at my mom's house. I love her to pieces, but damn that woman can hoard! (Makes me even more mindful of my own tendencies!)


----------



## singer82 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sending hugs n prayers your way.  My ex was an alcoholic. He would black out and wake up not knowing what he did, he'd try n hide it all the time, but he had a pretty bad case of it. Not sure if your bf's is as severe. He acknowledged he was but still wouldn't stop. But it is a very good sign that he woke up to the reality of his problem. And is very good he talks about it.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much for the vibes! I do know; he had a drinking problem before when we first got together, we've been together 7 years in May and he was doing really good until recently. He wouldnt even acknowledge it before so that he is is such a great sign to me.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, I did it...I returned the Divergent palette to Sephora yesterday.  I swatched the display right before just to be sure. The shades were pretty, but too similar to ones I already have in my collection and I just wasn't wowed by any of it.


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Well, I did it...I returned the Divergent palette to Sephora yesterday.  I swatched the display right before just to be sure. The shades were pretty, but too similar to ones I already have in my collection and I just wasn't wowed by any of it.


  i wanted to get it but i knew i probably wouldn't use it as much as i thought i was


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 19, 2014)

yea im glad i passed on the divergent set too! after i swatched it i was like ummm yea NO!!! its definitely a beginners set


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer!  In the first 10 days I have 7 keepers, 2 Disposals and 1 maybe - not bad going!  2 more days of lip butters, I think I have peach parfait and tutti fruity to left to wear, then I need to choose another section of my lipstick stash to try! i think i might do my Bourjois shine Editions and rouge editions as there are only 5 and i think there are 2 that should prob go in the dispose bag. After that I might do my Shu Lipsticks which will take me up to day 24!  Anyone use Giorgo armani luminous silk foundation? I have lemmings for it ? but I am not sure if its just Youtube hype, I kind of have enough base products and I am doing well at using them up, but It would help if I could kill these lemming!  Big hugs to everyone who is having a rough time at the moment xXXXx


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 20, 2014)

day 9: a smidgen of heroine lipstick with heroine lipgloss yay purple!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 10: MAC Heavenly Hybrid for  the 1st day of spring.  Happy Spring Everyone


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 20, 2014)

liba said:


> Is your bf on medication? He may be having a reaction. Be glad you're his girlfriend. I recommend you get over to his place, or track down where he is, and get him to a doctor immediately. I have a friend right now who I KNOW is having medication complications that are destroying his mental state and making him suicidal. He's just a friend and not someone I can just barge in on and drag to a new doctor, unfortunately. I know his girlfriend is totally useless and just rolls her eyes at his pronouncements (and he keeps them under wraps around her in order to not get judged by her), so it's very worrying. But, there's nothing I can do directly, because I'm not a part of his life on an intimate level. I have offered to get him to a doctor if he wants and have asked him to make some arrangements so if he's in trouble, I will be notified, but he hasn't taken me up on any of it, so there's precious little else I can do. Fortunately, you can help your bf if you take charge. I guarantee you that much! Good luck.


  Nah, Liba, keep at it. That repetition will let him know that you're in his corner. Keep offering even if he doesn't take you up on it. And give that gf of his a serious talking to. This notion that people joke about suicide is unfounded. She better get it together and be supportive!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 20, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> so i did my second order of the year and bought the limecrime wicked and salem along with the white liner and citreuse one, i dont think i did horrible but i shouldnt of added the liners but i wanted something fun to play with in the summer hmmm


  Let us know how you like them!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 20, 2014)

liba said:


> I really encourage you to talk with your boyfriend. He sounds pretty reasonable, but there is a strong possibility he's drinking as a way of self-medicating a more underlying issue. I am not one to necessarily recommend anti-depressants, but totally separate from that, people can have hormonal or other physical issues that could benefit from at least a decent checkup by an internist or endocrinologist. Exercise, change of diet, even maybe some more frequent visits from you, could make a world of difference. It may be really worth a couple hours of drive time to see him during the week every now and then. Good luck, honey and again, be glad you have someone in your life you can be a positive influence for.


  Agreed!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have talked about it with him and what you say is true. He has no insurance so he can't afford to go to the doctor.  Also, there's just no way I can drive in more than I do. There's no way I could do so with my class schedule and getting all of my school work done. I am stressed enough, and doing so, as much as I would love to see him more than just on the weekends, would just completely stretch me.


  That's tough. I'm not sure what state you're in, but he should be eligible for low cost insurance from the Marketplace that will cover mental health services. Take care of yourself as well. You're no use to anyone if you start falling apart. I hope things get better.  On a trivial note, I really want those Playland lippies. I pray there are dupes because I am itching to haul.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 20, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Finally wearing a full face again with some "real" lipstick - Mineralize Lipstick Grande Dame. I quite like it.


  Snap


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much for the vibes! I do know; he had a drinking problem before when we first got together, we've been together 7 years in May and he was doing really good until recently. He wouldnt even acknowledge it before so that he is is such a great sign to me.


  Oh girl, I hope your bf gets the help he needs. Super big hugs to you!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 2 of the lipstick challenge:

  MAC: Up the Amp (total keeper)


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 20, 2014)

Today's lip-MAC lip conditioner in Gentle Coral. Happy Spring!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> My hubby came home today and surprised me randomly with revlon snow peach. One of the new ones. He saw it at cvs and picked the color he thought I'd like best. So cute and sweet. He also got me sephora's Pantone color of the year in a lip balm. Wow I really like it. I could never pull off the lipstick but the lip balm is the perfect shade for me. (Sephora is next to the apple store) he wanted to surprise me.... *Which probably means "I spent a lot of money on useless stuff so here's a lipstick so you aren't mad" HAHA*


This killed me!  I was all  feeling sorry for myself thinking my husband would never surprise me with makeup and then we get to the last line.  Love it!  Smart man.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2014)

@PixieDancer, you look amazing in your new avatar!


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yesterday's lippie:  Snapdragon over a S.Style pink  stain.

  today:  MAC Ablaze..

  just wanted to come in and report in.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @PixieDancer, you look amazing in your new avatar!


  Awwwww thanks babe!! xoxo


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 20, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil

*Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color pencil in Glinda (another boring lippie day, running errands and taking my son to wrestling practice)*


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Well, I did it...I returned the Divergent palette to Sephora yesterday.  I swatched the display right before just to be sure. The shades were pretty, but too similar to ones I already have in my collection and I just wasn't wowed by any of it.


  Yay, good for you!  I was tempted to try this.  I'm glad I skipped it.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 20, 2014)

Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
  Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
  Day 3:  B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink.  I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus.  I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
  Day 5:  L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!!  I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost. 
  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me.  Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips.  The more I wear it the better my lips look.  LOVE!!
  Day 7:  MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail.  I don't know why I fell in love with this.  I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.
  Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies.  This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale.  I love it!!
  Day 9:  MAC Feed The Senses.  This one is a tough one for me.  When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol.  I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly. 

*Day 10:  WnW Cherry Bomb. one of the few vampy colors I have.  I can't do this straight on the lips though, it's too intense.  I kind of mix it with lip balm and I like the color, but it's bleeding on me.  I need to remember to put MAC prep & prime lip stuff under it to see if that helps at all.*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2014)

So is anyone planning to make any purchases during the upcoming Sephora 15% sale?  Did you plan ahead and budget for it or just MAC collections?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 20, 2014)

Low buy means purchasing some ( few ) items from several collections :

  - MAC Aqua Alluring
  - Chanel Reflets d'Eté
  - Dior Transat
  - Givenchy Croisière
  - Nars summer 2014
  - Guerlain summer 2014
  - YSL summer 2014
  - others

  This is the meaning of low buy for me. I have 20% off, useless to say


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 20, 2014)

Just caught up again.. Probably won't be around much until this semester is over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  #lowbuy is still on, it's been 20 days (I feel like I'm on "the program" saying that). Patiently waiting for my 1 Patentpolish pencil and then I'm right back on no buy until I probably get sucked in by Alluring Aqua..


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wore MAC Dramatic Encounter to class today. Who cares that it's becoming springlike outside - I love my vampy colors!

  My roommate and I are going to see Divergent tonight, so I don't think that cremesheen formula will do well with popcorn. Thinking maybe one of my MLBB colors. Boooooring  Or Heroine since it stains my lips a really neat pink color.


  So far I'm really glad that I am able to skip some of these collections. I was thinking of getting at least one lipstick from Proenza Schouler and they are skips, Maleficent is a skip, and the only must have from the Playland collection is Toying Around. That leaves more for the Osbourne collection if it looks nice and Alluring Aqua if it looks nice.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 20, 2014)

Today's lippie is MAC Lovelorn with NYX gloss in Beige.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 20, 2014)

Last night I wore Reletlessly REd with Cherry liner.  Very bright..   I almost didn't like it.  My friend said it was nice, so I'm going with that.   LOL


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 20, 2014)

Today I only wore a Jordana lip balm in Juicy Raspberry. Its very pigmented for a lip balm and very moisturizing.


----------



## kanne (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been on a pretty successful no-buy recently! I haven't even picked up Kauai from the NARS release yet (it is permanent right?)

  I haven't been hanging around specktra much lately (internet issues and work) but I think I got the idea from a few pages earlier in this thread - I've been marking my calendar every day that I haven't bought makeup. I also have a few expensive bills coming up (car registration etc.) and I'm planning a trip to New Zealand in June which I am so excited for...but means I have to buy some warm clothes, which are very unnecessary in Australia, LOL! No room for makeup at the moment!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just caught up again.. Probably won't be around much until this semester is over. :sigh:    #lowbuy is still on, it's been 20 days (I feel like I'm on "the program" saying that). Patiently waiting for my 1 Patentpolish pencil and then I'm right back on no buy until I probably get sucked in by Alluring Aqua..


  We should get 30 day chips for those strong enough to make it that long!  lol


----------



## singer82 (Mar 21, 2014)

Challenge recap...  1 Lovecraft liptar 2 Vacant lipgloss  3 Restrict  4 Snapdragon   Sun: N/A 5 Venus 6 Lavender whip 7 Pet Me Please 8 Sweet and Sour  Got stiffed on a $93 check tonight. Wtf is wrong with people!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 21, 2014)

30 days of lipsticks round-up so far:  1: Dior Addict - 583 Backstage 2: Clarins Joli Rouge Brilliant - Sweet Plum 3: Mac - Outrageously Fun 4: Mac - What a Feeling 5: Mac - Plumful 6: YSL Rouge Pur Couture Golden Lustre - 110 Fuchsia Symbole 7: Mac - Grande Dame 8 (today) : Mac - Just a Bite  No duds so far.  In other news, I am super happy today, because I found my missing Melt My Heart quad. It had been gone for months, and I knew I'd used it out of the house over the Christmas period (all those parties!) so I though I'd lost it. We had a pretty thorough spring clean in Feb, and it still didn't turn up, so I was sure it was gone for good. I was in a real dilemma whether to replace it, as it's one of my favourite quads. Now I don't have to, yay!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-(


----------



## MissTania (Mar 21, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Day 1:  Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
> Day 2:  Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
> Day 3:  B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
> Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink.  I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus.  I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
> ...


I used to hate Force of Love (I bought 3) as it looked neon and clownish, however I used a long wearing creamy crayon Red lipliner ( Estee Lauder Double Wear in Red) and applied just around the lip line and it changed the colour so much that I love it now, it looks like an old school pin up matte colour so gorgeous. It adds depth and takes the edge of the orange.

  If you haven't already tried it with a red liner, it might help!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 21, 2014)

Deesea said:


> We should get 30 day chips for those strong enough to make it that long! lol


  YES!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 21, 2014)

Just checking in!

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop

  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 21, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I used to hate Force of Love (I bought 3) as it looked neon and clownish, however I used a long wearing creamy crayon Red lipliner ( Estee Lauder Double Wear in Red) and applied just around the lip line and it changed the colour so much that I love it now, it looks like an old school pin up matte colour so gorgeous. It adds depth and takes the edge of the orange.
> 
> If you haven't already tried it with a red liner, it might help!


  I will try this!  You guys are terrible, giving me new ways to try lipsticks that aren't working.  I want to purge lmao!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 10: pink velvetine.   For lele's  day of pink commemorating breast cancer awareness.


----------



## trina11225 (Mar 21, 2014)

Been doing good, only 3 makeup items out of the 10 i'm allowed for the whole year. Mascara, bgrr, and Black Radiance Panther.. Wearing pink lippie for Lele as well.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 21, 2014)

The MAC store near my office got a handful of some Huggables in this week and I confess that I didn't think twice. I already had Out For Passion, Fresh & Frisky and Rusty and I very happily purchased Cherry Glaze, Love Beam and Fashion Force. I was all pleased with myself for selling three lippies last week and I've now gone out and replaced them - not quite the plan. Back to 29 lipsticks.

  I like this formula so much that I have no regrets, though. The only products on my wish list now are potentially a couple of items from the Alluring Aquatic summer MAC collection, but that will depend on swatches. I'm glad that Europe gets the summer collection first because there are always plenty of pics/swatches/impressions to review before it launches in NA.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 21, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Challenge recap...  1 Lovecraft liptar 2 Vacant lipgloss  3 Restrict  4 Snapdragon   Sun: N/A 5 Venus 6 Lavender whip 7 Pet Me Please 8 Sweet and Sour  Got stiffed on a $93 check tonight. Wtf is wrong with people!


  Dammit! Again? Assholes. I hope they weren't the same people.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 21, 2014)

Today's lip-Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Sancere. One time for LeLe!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2014)

Lip for Day 3: MAC Elegant Accent


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Got stiffed on a $93 check tonight. Wtf is wrong with people!


  Oh man that sucks! I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 21, 2014)

unsubscribed from a load of threads, sadly from maleficent, wtf is up with that collex...!
  so no collections are really wowing me, which is good, i want to be less about being reeled in by collection marketing and more about individual products i like or work for me.

  so far my low buy for this month isn't fab, but my purchases are a lot healthier and there's less duds.
  buying an estee lauder foundation and blush was what will tip this month over reason but i genuinely love both so it's all good.

  i'm thinking i might do another lipstick cull soon as i've just got two added to my collection from b2m and an estee lauder gwp, most of the lippies im not really gunna wear are mac ones
  i might do what i did with my perfumes and lay them in rough order of like and then get rid of the bottom ones!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
  Day 10: NYX Butter LIpstick in Hunk

  The lipgloss is going to have to go. It did NOTHING for me. It looked like vasline on the lips. I bought the color at IMATS NYC and it's beautiful in the tube. However I would get the same results from carmex. It's the first of my 30 lippies in 30 days to go.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
> Day 10: NYX Butter LIpstick in Hunk
> 
> The lipgloss is going to have to go. It did NOTHING for me. It looked like vasline on the lips. I bought the color at IMATS NYC and it's beautiful in the tube. However I would get the same results from carmex. It's the first of my 30 lippies in 30 days to go.


  Most NYX lip products have been a disappointment for me until the Butter lipsticks.  How do you like Hunk?  I am loving these!


----------



## liba (Mar 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Yesterday's lippie:  Snapdragon over a S.Style pink  stain.
> 
> today:  MAC Ablaze..
> 
> just wanted to come in and report in.


  My lipstick yesterday was Snapdragon too. Vernal Equinox meant a full FoF look! Did an eye like the Jeremy Scott runway look, except with Sassy Moss + the seafoam green Crushed Metal pigment - that came out great. Plus Petal Power on the cheeks. I'd like to grab Snapdragon again today, it's a pity to move on to something else when I'm craving more of it. However, I'm off to see the Patentpolish pencils in action, so bare lips for me until then!

  Tonight, I think I'm going to go for Sushi Kiss or Reel Sexy, since I'm going out to a darkly lit club for some underground music from Chile.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 9: MAC Pure Zen Day 10: MAC Snapdragon - happy spring! Day 11: MAC Venus  Loved all 3!


----------



## liba (Mar 21, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Loved all 3!


  Wow, are we all going to get synched up on our lipsticks like it's that time 'o the month??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 Snapdragon equinox sightings so far….

  Talk about Specktra community!


----------



## singer82 (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh no. Stiffed just means he didn't tip me. He paid his tab. Sorry, I used server terms, dur to me lol. Only thing I can think of why he did that is he had drank quite a bit. So the manager told me to slow service. But thing is, it was for one dang beer. Had been feeding him drinks for 4 hours and just sucked down another drink in mere minutes before he asked for the beer. So it wasn't my fault. Was just doing my job, not to mention legally.  Every day it seems to get harder to be there. So I busted out a bold lip today to make myself feel better... Day 9: Estee Lauder sequin lipgloss in Violet Rain. Forgot how beautiful and pigmented it is! Magenta violet shimmery goodness. Almost looks like it's glowing!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 21, 2014)

I admit I have been dreading to post in this thread for the last couple of days since I have shopped a little and didn't want to confess, lol.
  I broke down and ordered another Cliniquer Cheek Pop when I saw it online on another site. There were only 2 left. I'm still miffed at the price tag, but this shade looks so much better than the first one I got (that I returned because it was loose in the pan). I'm glad I got it after all, it looks great on me, the formula really is amazing. Nothing like any other blush I have.
  I also got the nude Proenza lipstick, but it was a good deal, like half the price I would've paid here, so that's OK. I also bought shoes and random things and now I'm broke. 
  I know I should skip the Proenza blush now after getting the Clinique, but I don't know if I can... I still want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I should get rid of some blushes before I buy more, but I can't decide which ones to let go, I'm not able to part with any right now.

  I'm sorry for everyone dealing with hardships, illnesses and crappy people in their life. Big hugs to all of you and thanks again for every kind word, I really appreciate it. I feel bad complaining about my life because I know a lot of people have it much worse...
  I've been to the doctor and apparently my heart rhythm is a little off (? don't know how to say it in English). I have been noticing it myself in the last couple of weeks, never had that before. The doctor said not to worry about it, but to check it out further if I keep having it. Also dealing with tooth ache and stomach ache in the last days, which is annyoing.

  There are so many new releases, it's overwhelming. I feel like my wish list is exploding! The gorgeous MAC summer packaging isn't helping either. At least it's a ED collection, I'm not a fan of that formula, so I won't be too tempted to buy much. But I want 1-2 things for the packaging. I did however talk myself out of the Givenchy bronzer. It's gorgeous, but I don't really need it, not a good idea to buy such an expensive product just because of the pretty pattern that disappears after a couple of uses anyway. I'll rather save my gift cards for something else (probably the Les Beiges powder and/or brush, and maybe a Patentpolish)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 21, 2014)

Today I am wearing VG Cindy. This color should be repromoted! Its gorgeous!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Today's lipstick is MAC Ravishing!!! Wanted a coral and this is beautiful! Thanks for the rec @pixiedancer!  I went to the mall and didn't buy a thing! I back to Mac'ed for Ravishing and window shopped at Sephora but didn't spend a penny! I just swatched some things I've been eyeing so I can go home and look at my stash for dupes.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 11 tarte exposed


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 21, 2014)

Went back and counted up the days, I think it's right.

  Day 1: Revlon Matte Balm in Elusive
Day 2: Viva Glam III, Revlon Snow Peach
Day 3: MAC Strawbaby
Day 4: Clinique Chubby Stick in Roomiest Rose
Day 5: Nothing
Day 6: L'oreal Colour Riche Balm in Plush Plum, MAC Mellow Flame
Day 7: MAC Punk Couture, Estee Lauder Rose Tea
Day 8: Nothing
Day 9: MAC Dramatic Encounter

  Also day 9: I ended up deciding to wear Heroine over Nightmoth lipliner. It made the most beautiful purple... I ended up wiping it off before leaving the theatre after eating lots of popcorn and nachos 

  Day 10, today: Wet n Wild Megalast in Cherry Picking. Soooo beautiful. And inexpensive!!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 21, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I went to the mall and didn't buy a thing! I back to Mac'ed for Ravishing and window shopped at Sephora but didn't spend a penny! I just swatched some things I've been eyeing so I can go home and look at my stash for dupes.


 
  ATTA GIRL!  Went into the dragon's den and came out unscathed?  Miraculous!  WAY TO GO!

  Happy Friday to all my fellow Specktrettes!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I admit I have been dreading to post in this thread for the last couple of days since I have shopped a little and didn't want to confess, lol.
> I broke down and ordered another Cliniquer Cheek Pop when I saw it online on another site. There were only 2 left. I'm still miffed at the price tag, but this shade looks so much better than the first one I got (that I returned because it was loose in the pan). I'm glad I got it after all, it looks great on me, the formula really is amazing. Nothing like any other blush I have.
> I also got the nude Proenza lipstick, but it was a good deal, like half the price I would've paid here, so that's OK. I also bought shoes and random things and now I'm broke.
> I


  Those clinique cheek pops are soooo cute...    



Today's lippie is Out for Passion for Lele. 


  I don't know what day we are on anymore.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 21, 2014)

I swatched Hourglass Mood Exposure blush at Sephora and came home - Benefit Rockateur is almost identical! Definitely a skip for sure now. Phew. Dodged a bullet.


----------



## kanne (Mar 21, 2014)

Shopped my stash today! I've been wearing the same look over and over recently, but today I have on:

  Clinique CC cream as a foundation (Very light)
  Chanel Poudre Universal Libre (20 clair)
  MAC Golden bronzer
  Benefit the Rockateur 
  Rimmel Moisture Renew in Fancy

  I am loving the combination of Golden bronzer and The Rockateur on my cheeks. It is making my skin look so glowy and flawless. I am also loving the Rimmel lipstick in Fancy - I bought a huge bag of drugstore products a couple of weeks ago (another post-nightshift decision) and forgot I even got this until this morning. It's actually a great colour, I think it might be similar to MACs Morning Rose. At the very least it is the colour I wanted Morning Rose to be, so I'm happy. No eyeshadow today, because I have had an allergic reaction to something and have dermatitis ON MY EYELIDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't been able to wear eye colour for weeks!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 21, 2014)

My "LeLe" Look for Today:
Eyes: Base: MUFE Aqua Cream #16 and Shadows: DaBling, Cranberry, Soft Brown, Folie
*(Day #10) Lips: MAC Embrace Me lip liner with MAC Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour*
Cheeks: Poised, Melba, and Lightscapade


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 21, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Most NYX lip products have been a disappointment for me until the Butter lipsticks.  How do you like Hunk?  I am loving these!


  I'm loving the texture and the pigmentation of the Butter Lipsticks that I own. I only have two Hunk and Licorice. It goes on smooth and leaves the lips feeling great. Hunk is a great purple shade that reminds me of sheered out version of MAC Rebel.  I think tomorrow's lippie will be Licorice. maybe


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 21, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 1: Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
  Day 2: Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
  Day 3: B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink. I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus. I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
  Day 5: L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!! I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost.
  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me. Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips. The more I wear it the better my lips look. LOVE!!
  Day 7: MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail. I don't know why I fell in love with this. I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.
  Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies. This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale. I love it!!
  Day 9: MAC Feed The Senses. This one is a tough one for me. When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol. I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly.
  Day 10: WnW Cherry Bomb. one of the few vampy colors I have. I can't do this straight on the lips though, it's too intense. I kind of mix it with lip balm and I like the color, but it's bleeding on me. I need to remember to put MAC prep & prime lip stuff under it to see if that helps at all.

  I almost went to bed and remembered to post my LOTD!!

*Day 11:  MAC Lady at Play - I go through phases where I like oranges, then I don't like oranges.  I like this formula so I will keep this one for the days I'm "in the mood" for orangy lips.  *


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 21, 2014)

liba said:


> Wow, are we all going to get synched up on our lipsticks like it's that time 'o the month??? :sweat:  3 Snapdragon equinox sightings so far….  Talk about Specktra community!


  Lol I didn't even notice I just posted quickly as I forget. I'm noticing a lot of similarities on lists now. Although I'm noticing which lipsticks I'm avoiding as well, not good lol


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 21, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Day 9: Estee Lauder sequin lipgloss in Violet Rain. Forgot how beautiful and pigmented it is! Magenta violet shimmery goodness. Almost looks like it's glowing!


  that is unacceptable! Considering he was a sitting duck in your section for 4 hours, that was potentially four other people you could possible given better service to. When  I waited tables I hated having to work on a game day or fight, becuz people think they can sit in your section all day but tip you for the meal they had, at least keep in mind that thats money the server isnt getting becuz they only waited on one person theri entire shift. 

  hope your next shift is better, it sucks having to wait tables because you have to treat each day like a new on with a good attitude but when you constantly have to deal with things like this when that is your main income its stressful. I always tip my bartenders, wait staff, busboys, and hostess because ive been in each one of their shoes.


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mac Collections this first half of the year appear to really suck or that its signs i have more than enough makeup. Soooo im excited that Playland, Magnifcant and probably even Proenza will be a skip although all i wanted was the tan/coral ombre but, after seeing that Alluring Aquatics will be ED I am a big fan of ED blushes and will haul those.

  They work beautifully for me and if they have any unique colors and no repeats ima grab them all especially in that packaging. I do have a love hate for the ED, one I love the finish but it takes a lot to getthe color to show up, but it just makes me feel like im actually going through the product so im okay with that.

  Oh! also i feel better becasue i have gotten rid of most of my regualr mac blushes for these i use to have 18 and now im down to 8 prob going to go down to 6 becuz Equlibirum is looking muddy on my lately and it has a silver sheen that clashes with my olive skintone, how did i not notice this. That or i love bareness even more. I havent really fallen in love with my tarte palette either tho. Its a must have but i rarely grab it. I need to use it more. Yup but thats all my blushes now, well except for 3 nars ones but those i do use and reach for. 

  The summer collections sound promising but i cant think of anything else i would need. 

  hope i love my limecrime stuff, even tho i didnt buy anything for about 2 months, i feel bad for spending on makeup now.. Im really hard on myself


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay my list so far for the 30 day lipstick challenge  1 MAC Hot chocolate  2MAC viva glam VI 3BITE Rhubarb  4MAC captive  5MAC hang up 6MAC hot gossip 7MAC touch 8MAC riri nude 9MAC creme de nude with MAC BBQ l/l 10MAC haute altitude with viva glam VI lipgloss and MAC BBQ l/l then at night i wore MAC Heaux with jordana l/l in cabernet  And today is MAC outrageously fun lipstick with Mac currant lipliner


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



Decided ! Revlon lip butter in sorbet!

Sitting here depotting some blushes, nervous!


   I tried depotting a Mac shadow and it was a horrible disaster.


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Deesea* 



I'm not in the best financial position and have recently decided my collection is complete, spare a few elusive htf's.... I have always been able to find "one more" item I "need" (I even did it a sentence ago!).   *I'll pine after something rare and spend too much time, effort or money (or all 3!) to get it, then it's on to the next conquest and the one I just obtained goes unloved, or rarely loved. I don't need anymore, I need to learn to cherish and use the gems I've spent so long (and so much $) collecting*. I'm ocd about keeping everything organized and well presented for easy access to everything yet most goes unused.   I think I need to try using at least 1 different product each day instead of going with old faithfuls and playing it safe.  My challenge is I'm fairly new to makeup at 30 and feel a bit intimidated by my own collection! Lol.   Crazy, no?










   I have that same problem but I am happy to say that it has gotten much better.  I have been learning to love and wear what I chose if I liked it.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I admit I have been dreading to post in this thread for the last couple of days since I have shopped a little and didn't want to confess, lol.
> I broke down and ordered another Cliniquer Cheek Pop when I saw it online on another site. There were only 2 left. I'm still miffed at the price tag, but this shade looks so much better than the first one I got (that I returned because it was loose in the pan). I'm glad I got it after all, it looks great on me, the formula really is amazing. Nothing like any other blush I have.
> I also got the nude Proenza lipstick, but it was a good deal, like half the price I would've paid here, so that's OK. I also bought shoes and random things and now I'm broke.
> I know I should skip the Proenza blush now after getting the Clinique, but I don't know if I can... I still want it.
> ...


  I'm not doing well either!  went crazy with the Hautelook sales for Tarina tarantino (purchased for 100$ on that site) went to Sephora to purchase a gift card for my friends birthday for next week, walk out with a bill of 166$!!! this is bad!  The good news i sold my condo and now my internet time is mostly looking for another house and not makeup. I did removed my box (full of makeup) out  of my closet so I can use all my makeup again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But still NEED to pay my credit card!!!! Oh and another 2 months and I will be finishing paying my student debt. So i'm half way there!


----------



## MissTania (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
  I will try this!  You guys are terrible, giving me new ways to try lipsticks that aren't working.  I want to purge lmao!!!



  Lol, I don't know whether to hope it works or fails for you, purging does feel good though


----------



## MissTania (Mar 22, 2014)

So I have been shopping my stash and worn these lately:

  1. Mac So Supreme Sheen Supreme - Playtime (I actually thought this was too neon at first and hadn't given it much love, I wore it 2 days straight and will keep using this)
  2. Mac Sheen Supreme Insanely It, topped up later with YSL Rouge Volupte #10 (which actually made my lips burn- might be the strong fragrance)
  3. Mac Sheen Supreme Full Speed
  4. Too faced Marshmallow Bunny
  5. Chanel Rayonnanate, later topped up with much neglected MAC Milan Mode which was very vibrant
  6. Chanel L'Ecletante (loved very much)
  7. Rouge Dior #777 Fantasque- I have had a love/hate relationship with this colour lol, it's a very complex shade which I wanted to appear true to colour but it leans more red, but I wore it yesterday and appreciated it for what it is.
  8. YSL Rouge Volupte Perle #114 Sparkling Fuschia- love this shade and no irritation!
  9. Lancome 343B Rouge In Love (new purchase- heavily discounted with a voucher though!)
  10. Make up forever Rouge Artist Intense #33
  11. MAC How Darling! Creemsheen
  12. MAC Riri Pleasurebomb
  13. MAC Force of Love

  I feel less and less desire to add more when I am enjoying my gigantic lippie stash so much.

  I also gave away MAC Raspberry Swirl to a friend's daughter and a Dior Lippie to my friend which I had way too many back ups of- felt good!

  Said friend also bought me Chanel Tumulte blush for my bday and I treated myself to Malice today- I use Chanel blushes non stop so no regrets.

  After Playland's lippies, I am not too excited about anything but must admit the Alluring Aqua packaging looks beautiful but I only care about the lippies.

  Best thing is shopping your stash is free- and you will likely rediscover alot of great shades and distract yourself from getting more!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 22, 2014)

This challenge is going well but so far i like everything so no help with the purge!

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop


  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 
  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 22, 2014)

Today I am wearing Richer, Lusher CSG. Love it!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 22, 2014)

Day 12: MAC Lustering   Some of you may giggle but this is the brightest lipstick I own and I never wear it. Pretty but too bright for me lol. Totally happy about play land collection as it's an easy skip for me.


----------



## Debbs (Mar 22, 2014)

I am having a restless urge for something new and exciting make-up wise but I have no idea what it is. My sale/swap thread  is pretty much over. I made a  few sales over the past couple days but I mostly swapped. Perception is everything as it was hard to say swapped so it seemed like buying with a few other sellers. I was also gifted a few unexpected items. Learning to use stuff that I was afraid to use as I feared never being able to afford to replace them once they are all gone (thanks for the support on that issue my friend). All in all making better choices and realize that impulses can be controlled and suppressed. I noticed that a lot of folks are able to resist things they want and it made me aware that I can do that too. The sell/swap excercise was meaningful in every sense of the word. I have skipped  Mac collections this year so far. I may get a gloss or two from Playland and Sultana Lipgloss Pencil. I have forever been on the hunt for the perfect opaque pigmented peach/coral/orange gloss that looks perfect on my skintone. Most that I have experimented with are just too sheer. The Playland glosses are not a 100% certainty as yet until I see them in-person . I am curious to try the self sharpening pencil so will probably satisfy myself with one to experience the formula. I had a Taupographic pencil that dried out on me many years ago so I fear that happening again. Plus for $20 each getting multiples is not a option as I would rather invest in the AA  Extra Dimension Collection in May. I will be totally skipping Proenza, Maleficient and By Request etc.  Got busy, gotta run, love you fab ladies. I am secretly doing the daily lippie stuff but using lipglosses, lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 22, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Day 12: MAC Lustering   Some of you may giggle but this is the brightest lipstick I own and I never wear it. Pretty but too bright for me lol. Totally happy about play land collection as it's an easy skip for me.


  Lustering is one of my favorite lipsticks ever! Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 22, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Lustering is one of my favorite lipsticks ever! Such a gorgeous color!


  I love it now too!! I waited for spring to wear it again but I should wear it more. I used to think it was so bright, but after today I'm enjoying it more than I have ever and actually reapplied too. Loving this 30 days of lipsticks challenge. I'm finding new favorites. It goes perfect with my new radiant magenta blush yay!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Mar 22, 2014)

I actually made it ALL of 2014 so far without buying any makeup (except replacement eyeliner because I replace mine often) until I had to buy some more UD setting spray yesterday. Oops! I know I'm about to go HAM during Sephora VIB anyway, I already have a list of stuff I want


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 22, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I love it now too!! I waited for spring to wear it again but I should wear it more. I used to think it was so bright, but after today I'm enjoying it more than I have ever and actually reapplied too. Loving this 30 days of lipsticks challenge. I'm finding new favorites. It goes perfect with my new radiant magenta blush yay!!


  I totally agree! This challenge rocks! Oh I can see Lustering pairing beautifully with Radiant Magenta! Perfect for spring


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 22, 2014)

Today's lip is MAC Hot Gossip. A staple for me.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 22, 2014)

thebloomroom said:


> I actually made it ALL of 2014 so far without buying any makeup (except replacement eyeliner because I replace mine often) until I had to buy some more UD setting spray yesterday. Oops! I know *I'm about to go HAM during Sephora VIB* anyway, I already have a list of stuff I want


  I stocked up on brushes, staples and skincare in the US last week at a lower cost than VIB sales, so I don't plan on bothering with Chic week. If you've made it this far without buying a thing, you've done really well!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 22, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Today's lip is MAC Hot Gossip. A staple for me.


This lipsticks needs more love! I rarely read about it, even though it's great. Love it. Lost my first one during my holiday but I repurchased it and I've been happy with it since.

  I've sold three unloved lipsticks now (Speed Dial, Craving, and Lustering) and one of Escada's fragrances (Cherry in the Air). I should give up on Escada fragrances because the only thing I get from them is a headache. I love their scents but all of them give me a freaking headache.
  I'm feeling a bit frustrated right now because I haven't bought anything in a while. I need to stock up on skincare and what not next month but I'm trying to not buy anything makeup related.
  Oh, good news: I got a coupon for a free Chanel mascara in the mail today. And I nearly have 6 empties for B2M. Not sure which lipstick I should get, though.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 22, 2014)

Today's lip-Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Bordeaux. Family day at the mall!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 22, 2014)

So far I haven't put a lipstick on today. It's just kind of a chill day for me. My son and I have had a hectic week preparing for his huge State Wrestling Tournament tomorrow. So today is kinda the calm before the storm!
  If I put on a lippie, I'll report back. But it's looking like today will just be a skip day on my challenge. I'll pick back up tomorrow!

  Happy to see so many of you having fun with this challenge! Even if it's not helping you purge, you're still learning about and using your stash. Hopefully rekindling a love for older lippies that will help you resist adding new ones! And if it IS helping you purge... BRAVO!! Either way... I feel this challenge is a winner!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 22, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@]  good luck to your son.   Today's lipstick laura mercier healthy lips I forgot what day I'm on.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I forgot what day I'm on.


  Awwww thank you dear!!  I think I'm more nervous than he is! HeeHee Wrestling is a torturous sport for a mother! UGH!
  I'll let you know how he does!


----------



## singer82 (Mar 22, 2014)

Awe thanks love. You hit it right on the head! Thats why I don't work Sundays. Not worth the hassle. Yesterday was like a wakeup call. I really felt I was going to burst. Wanted to just walk out. It just drives me to get the heck out of serving.  Positive note...I got tons of compliments on my the lippy I was wearing. Made me feel good 


janette9687 said:


> that is unacceptable! Considering he was a sitting duck in your section for 4 hours, that was potentially four other people you could possible given better service to. When  I waited tables I hated having to work on a game day or fight, becuz people think they can sit in your section all day but tip you for the meal they had, at least keep in mind that thats money the server isnt getting becuz they only waited on one person theri entire shift.   hope your next shift is better, it sucks having to wait tables because you have to treat each day like a new on with a good attitude but when you constantly have to deal with things like this when that is your main income its stressful. I always tip my bartenders, wait staff, busboys, and hostess because ive been in each one of their shoes.


  Hope he does well! :cheer: I know how ya feel, my husband owns an mma (mixed martial arts) school. He did one fight in the cage. Was really hard to watch. And I get all nervous when the fighters he trains fight as well.   





PixieDancer said:


> So far I haven't put a lipstick on today. It's just kind of a chill day for me. My son and I have had a hectic week preparing for his huge State Wrestling Tournament tomorrow. So today is kinda the calm before the storm! If I put on a lippie, I'll report back. But it's looking like today will just be a skip day on my challenge. I'll pick back up tomorrow!  Happy to see so many of you having fun with this challenge! Even if it's not helping you purge, you're still learning about and using your stash. Hopefully rekindling a love for older lippies that will help you resist adding new ones! And if it IS helping you purge... BRAVO!! Either way... I feel this challenge is a winner!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 22, 2014)

Stopping real quick: 11: Betty bright!!!!!! And my nails are the same color hello spring! Hello 60 degrees! Yessssssss


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2014)

What is this spring you speak of? *points to snow still outside her window*


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 22, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> What is this spring you speak of? *points to snow still outside her window*


   A awwww I'm sorry. We were snowed in for a while too. Today there was 60 deg and everyone was outside w tshirts and shorts.  (Ull see them tomorrow w a bad cold tho). ..   Hang on! Only a few more weeks


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm trying!


----------



## singer82 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol me too girl! Nice when I work, but snowing on my days off grrr  





shellygrrl said:


> What is this spring you speak of? *points to snow still outside her window*


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 22, 2014)

Day 1: Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
  Day 2: Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
  Day 3: B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink. I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus. I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
  Day 5: L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!! I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost.
  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me. Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips. The more I wear it the better my lips look. LOVE!!
  Day 7: MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail. I don't know why I fell in love with this. I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.
  Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies. This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale. I love it!!
  Day 9: MAC Feed The Senses. This one is a tough one for me. When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol. I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly.
  Day 10: WnW Cherry Bomb. one of the few vampy colors I have. I can't do this straight on the lips though, it's too intense. I kind of mix it with lip balm and I like the color, but it's bleeding on me. I need to remember to put MAC prep & prime lip stuff under it to see if that helps at all.
  Day 11: MAC Lady at Play - I go through phases where I like oranges, then I don't like oranges. I like this formula so I will keep this one for the days I'm "in the mood" for orangy lips. 

*Day 12: Maybelline Hot Plum - this is one of my favorite purple l/s, definitely not going in the purge pile!!*


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2014)

oy time has been working against me.. anyway wanted to post my lippie for today -- I wore CD 999, classic red and not much else.. lol I am liking the sheers again I do own which are mostly from CD, Armani and YSL.. 


  simple burnished gold eye.. for lunch with Bert and hanging out.

  this is helping me rotate my stash.. tomorrow I will finish up some more organizing in the am.


  hope everyone is well!


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 23, 2014)

I really love this 30 day lipstick challenge.  It is revealing to me the colors that work well with my skin tone and the finish of lipsticks I don’t care for.   I also was able to see that a 99 cent blush can look just as good on me as a 25 dollar blush.  Actually we should do these challenges for all of our makeup.  I know the blush had nothing to do with the lippie challenge but it has made me break out a few blushes to match up with my lippies.  I’m sad that my Runway Hit lippies is not a runway hit for me. This is not a matte lippie I refuse to believe it.  It’s so streaky and uneven.    I haven’t seen these challenges done in this thread yet.  Hopefully when the lippie challenge is done we can keep it going. * Lip gloss 30 day challenge  * Blush 30 day challenge


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 23, 2014)

Day 12 MAC boyfriend stealer


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 23, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I stocked up on brushes, staples and skincare in the US last week at a lower cost than VIB sales, so I don't plan on bothering with Chic week. If you've made it this far without buying a thing, you've done really well!


  I take this back. I just read that NARS Douceur is being discontinued. I just finished the Douceur I bought in August 2012 (completely finished it). I wasn't going to replace it until I'd made more of a dent in some of my other blush, but I'm going to need to get another while I still can. 

  WHY would they DC this one?


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 23, 2014)

*AudreyC*, I can't ever make rhyme or reason of the products that beauty companies decide to discontinue. Almost always it's some beloved and/or cult favorite that is everyone uses regularly . Maybe it's to encourage binge buying and to force consumers to try new things.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 23, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I take this back. *I just read that NARS Douceur is being discontinued*. I just finished the Douceur I bought in August 2012 (completely finished it). I wasn't going to replace it until I'd made more of a dent in some of my other blush, but I'm going to need to get another while I still can.   WHY would they DC this one? :crybaby:


  Nooooooooo! :crybaby:


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 23, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *AudreyC*, I can't ever make rhyme or reason of the products that beauty companies decide to discontinue. Almost always it's some beloved and/or cult favorite that is everyone uses regularly . Maybe it's to encourage binge buying and to force consumers to try new things.


  That's *exactly *why.. It's obvious that if it weren't for new, LE, discontinued, or expiring items most consumers would continue to use up what they have until it's gone.. meaning they'd spend a fraction of a fraction of the amount they do on cosmetics.


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 23, 2014)

Found out that the Ruffian Gold I wore was patchy and uneven.  So I need to swap or B2M.  I only wore it 5 times.  Today I am wearing Illamasqua's Growl.  The lipstick broke at the base about two months ago.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 23, 2014)

Today's lip-MAC Pink Pigeon. I must say, I like everything I've worn so far. So much for purging.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think I'll join the lipstick challenge late! 23rd: ysl rouge pur couture blond ingenu: Lana del reys lippie of choice, I need to wear this more!  I have a lot of brown/pinks I could probably give to my sis... Lipstick cull is calling!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 23, 2014)

Day 13: MAC Glamourdaze (sp??)  I always forget about this one. I have been wearing a different palette which each different lipstick as well. That's killing me more as I miss my go to palettes :/


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 23, 2014)

Today's lip is Revlon Just Bitten kissable Balm Stain in Cherish (cool light pink) with a swipe of Revlon laquer balm in Vivacious on top.   Eyes are the LE Wet n Wild palette in Nude Awakening, blush is TheBalm Cabana Boy. Quick and easy.   I think I've found my current HG mascara - Maybelline The Rocket. Ever since I threw it out, I've been missing it, and nothing else is working as well. Too Faced and Tarte flake on me, Mally is just ok, CG Clump Crusher doesn't give the same length and doesn't hold the curl. I was hoping to get by with what is open and in my drawer but they just aren't doing it for me. Thank goodness it's a drugstore price and not HE.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesterday was MAC Lady Danger. I probably won't be going out today so no lippie today.

  I'm getting my hair cut this week! I'm so excited. I'm getting some kind of a bob and I want to try bangs. I haven't had bangs since I was a kid. I'm kinda nervous about it though lol.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesterday's lip was Clinique Chubby Stick in Woppin' Watermelon - after my 30 days are up I'm going to put this in the use up pile, there's not much of it left.

  Today - Elizabeth Arden Rose Aurora. I'd forgotten how frosty it is, but I like it. Paired it with the matching highlight powder used as an eyeshadow, and Immortal Flower blush - a look I will definitely repeat in summer.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 23, 2014)

Day 11: not so innocent. I went for a very quick nude look since I was taking the fiancé to the ER! He passed a stone but this is a dude that had stapled his own wounds together so for him to complain about pain it was a big deal!  But he's ok and at home with a 2 day rest at home doctor note that he plans to enjoy (I'm jelly)


----------



## liba (Mar 23, 2014)

Didn't update this the past few days….

  11. (Fri.) Kittenish Patentpolish (yay!) and then Blooming Lovely later that night.
  12. (Sat.) Commotion Huggable
  13. 'just doing housework. I slapped on Glace Mineralize Lip Balm. I sort of conserve that one. If there's one thing I'd like to find at a CCO is some more of these. I've really gone through them and I don't feel like they're going to be back for a while.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 23, 2014)

[@]mosha010[/@]: Yikes, I've had kidney stones too. The pain is apparently comparable to childbirth (say the medical professionals I've spoken with). I hope he was given a good painkiller like morphine. Pain is exhausting... He'll probably need those two days of rest!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 23, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Day 11: not so innocent. I went for a very quick nude look since I was taking the fiancé to the ER! He passed a stone but this is a dude that had stapled his own wounds together so for him to complain about pain it was a big deal!  But he's ok and at home with a 2 day rest at home doctor note that he plans to enjoy (I'm jelly)


  Oh gosh! Glad he's okay. I hear passing a kidney stone is worse than labor.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 23, 2014)

@mosha my god worse then labor I cant  my kids darn near killed me lol.happy he is okay my bf I can tell when he is sick but he always denied that he is I'm like take some meds man but he always refuse he barely gets sick but what I can understand is when he does he will not let me take care of him baby him lol he had the flu kept saying he is okay I had the flu last year he took care of me for 3 days men lol


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank u ladies. Yea he's ok now.  He was toughing it out I guess cause everyone I've inquired about has told me the same thing. He's in the couch hogging the tv watching nascar and I've been force feeding him cranberry juice and water lol . The weird thing is that the hospital said it passed already and discharged him but he says he has a pain that comes in waves now... So I'm worried he has more! I hate when hospitals just let someone go when they're clear not at a 100%! Aaaaagghhh


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2014)

@mosha010 

  ouch.. those things do hurt horribly. I am sure you are taking good care of him and that he will recover.  Sometimes there are stones which are passed and then there is granulation (this is Bert speaking and me typing) which takes a bit longer to pass.  Granulation is like a sandy material which can be also painful on elimination.  That's what he says.. ouch.  Rest, liquids and a bit of time will take care of it.  Do you have coconut water? I always drink that and it's a really good diuretic and helps in elimination from kidneys.

  anyway, wish you the quickest recovery possible.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 23, 2014)

Ahhhhhh Mosha! Hope he's feeling better! Men can be big babies when they're sick... forget about what he's going through! He's probably going to break down like an infant!! I feel for you doll!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 23, 2014)

Day 11 Lippie: Huggable Lipstick in Rusty

  P.S. My boy placed 4th at his Wrestling State Tournament today!! YAY!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2014)

@PixieDancer 

  !!! for your son !!! and for you !!!

  sounds like he will be a winner like his momma!

  my lippie today was Chanel Sari d'Eau -- which is quite sheer and out of my usual comfort zone.  I wear these on Sundays.. lol



  oops, I hafta confess:  I bought 2 blushes .. which I don't need, but I really wanted them.. lol.  Since I have had so much work and computer problems, I have not done any shopping except today


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PixieDancer
> 
> !!! for your son !!! and for you !!!
> 
> ...


  THANKS HUN! He's very determined and focused... he's worked VERY hard... It's a "proud mama" moment to see his efforts pay off! I see BIG things in the future for him with his goal set!


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2014)

^ aww.. how sweet!! 

  enjoy these moments!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ aww.. how sweet!!
> 
> enjoy these moments!


  Oh TRUST ME.... I do! They grow SO fast! He jokes that I have every moment of his life on video, and while that's obviously not true, I certainly do try to capture as many moments as I can. I just watched a DVD the other day with his 1st and 3rd birthdays, and then a holiday program from Pre-K... I laughed and cried. It's hard to believe how much they grow, change, and squirm their little way into your heart!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 23, 2014)

day 13: Jubliee lipstick


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @mosha010
> 
> ouch.. those things do hurt horribly. I am sure you are taking good care of him and that he will recover.  Sometimes there are stones which are passed and then there is granulation (this is Bert speaking and me typing) which takes a bit longer to pass.  Granulation is like a sandy material which can be also painful on elimination.  That's what he says.. ouch.  Rest, liquids and a bit of time will take care of it.  Do you have coconut water? I always drink that and it's a really good diuretic and helps in elimination from kidneys.
> 
> anyway, wish you the quickest recovery possible.





PixieDancer said:


> Ahhhhhh Mosha! Hope he's feeling better! Men can be big babies when they're sick... forget about what he's going through! He's probably going to break down like an infant!! I feel for you doll!





PixieDancer said:


> Ahhhhhh Mosha! Hope he's feeling better! Men can be big babies when they're sick... forget about what he's going through! He's probably going to break down like an infant!! I feel for you doll!


   Omg thank u ladies for the advise.  That is probably what is going on and since he never complains about pain when he does I know it's serious.  I'm going to get him coconut water tomorrow.  He insisted cookies and milk help too since he's going to be at home resting and bored. (Lmfao I got him his sprinkle cookies after we got out of the hospital ha. Big baby he is indeed)  @hergrayness please thank Bert for his medical advise!  @pixiedancer congrats on ur son and all his hard work paying off!!!!


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 23, 2014)

Really enjoying this challenge!

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop


  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 

  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease
  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 23, 2014)

[@]mosha010[/@] ouch! Sorry to hear about him in so much pain. Hope he feels better. Quick   [@]PixieDancer[/@] congrats on your boy!! Woohoo!! Mine competes in karate so u know the feeling of nerves during and excitement when they win!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 23, 2014)

Day 13 Benefit La la land


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 23, 2014)

[@]mosha010[/@] Ouch! I hope he feels better soon!    [@]PixieDancer[/@] Woohoo!! Congrats!! You must be so proud of him! All of his hard work is paying off! So yaayy!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 23, 2014)

Today I didn't wear anything on my lips, just chapstick.


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 23, 2014)

I like how some of you ladies are posting your review of each lippie you wear.  I will be posting my list shortly with my review of each lipstick I wear too.


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 24, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Really enjoying this challenge!
> 
> Day 1: Naked 2 UD
> Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
> ...


  I have to try WNW dollhouse pink next time i wear boyfriend stealer.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option!  What i have learnt so far:  I have dupe in similar formulas accross brands ....opps I am finding shimmers/glitter drying on my lips and irritating. Matte lip creams need to stay away from me...they and I don't get on. I need to avoid shades with too much white in them which are pale/pastel, I look like a corpse! Orange, hmm I want an orange shade but the one I tested so far didn't look good at all! i need to test my other oranges to decide if they also don't look great and move this shade out of my stash!  I am REALLY loving this challenge! THANK YOU to whoever started it!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 24, 2014)

I slipped up at the weekend I bought a Clinique Cheek Pop in Berry pop, worn it 2 days in a row  and love it, i was shopping with a friend who wanted a powder, the counter had a GWP and she wanted that and it was the last one so i caved. It was the only make up item I acquired that day, so thats an improvement !  I am also having foundation cravings, I want a Clarins comfort foundation and GA luminous Silk, but i have too many bases! i finished up 1 last month and will finish a second up this month, but part of doing low buy was to reduce volume, so if I buy these I am back to square one.   So far i am resisting. It doesn't help that I have been having problems with my base looking dry etc recently, so i have spent the last 2 weeks concentrating on my skin and skincare regime. i am missing my HG cleanser as I used it up, but i have got back into a habit of using eye cream, oil, serum and moisturiser twicve daily, my skin is improving, but I still want a new base!   I may go using the eyecream just at night as I wonder if it is causing a touch of panda eye with my mascara in the day ?   I could do with some encouragement to avoid a new foundation! HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 24, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I slipped up at the weekend I bought a Clinique Cheek Pop in Berry pop, worn it 2 days in a row  and love it, i was shopping with a friend who wanted a powder, the counter had a GWP and she wanted that and it was the last one so i caved. It was the only make up item I acquired that day, so thats an improvement !  I am also having foundation cravings, I want a Clarins comfort foundation and GA luminous Silk, but i have too many bases! i finished up 1 last month and will finish a second up this month, but part of doing low buy was to reduce volume, so if I buy these I am back to square one.   So far i am resisting. It doesn't help that I have been having problems with my base looking dry etc recently, so i have spent the last 2 weeks concentrating on my skin and skincare regime. i am missing my HG cleanser as I used it up, but i have got back into a habit of using eye cream, oil, serum and moisturiser twicve daily, my skin is improving, but I still want a new base!   I may go using the eyecream just at night as I wonder if it is causing a touch of panda eye with my mascara in the day ?   I could do with some encouragement to avoid a new foundation! HELP ME!!!!!


  Focus on your goals... You wanted to try and downsize your stash and that will obviously never happen if you're adding in as much as what's coming out. I think you're smart to be focusing on improving your skin, as that will change everything when it comes to foundation routines. You may find as your skin improves you don't need as much foundation. That will cause you to use them up more slowly. So concentrate on using what you have to see what is still working for you. Now, by all means, do not struggle through products that just aren't working anymore! We've touched on that several times here. And foundation casts the look of the rest of your makeup. If you're finding things you have no longer fit the bill, purge them. Then I suggest just getting foundation samples to try so you aren't adding more foundations to your collection that end up falling short. Good luck in finding your Holy Grail foundation hun! HTH


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 14:  MAC  BGGG


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 12. Relentlessly red.  I love it ! I want to wear this forever and ever!!!    Ty all of you Specktra sisters of mine for the kind words. Fiance's recuperating at home from his kidney stones and sends his regards


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 24, 2014)

I tried to do MAC lipsticks only and I upped it for my challenge as I wanted to do 30 days of not repeating a lipstick, blush or palette. I normally just post my lipsticks but too lazy to edit my list LOL Here is my 2 week review...  Day 1:  Urban Decay Native Lipstick Naked Basics Palette MAC The Perfect Cheek *LOVED everything*  Day 2:  MAC Feed The Senses Lipstick Naked 3 Palette Tarina Tarentino Neapolitan Lane Blush  *LOVED everything*  Day 3:  MAC Plumful Lipstick Chanel Harmonie Du Soir Palette MAC Vintage Grape Blush *LOVED everything*- my favorites  Day 4:  MAC Betty Bright w/kiss & tell lipglass MAC Caramel Sundae Quad MAC Cream Soda Blush *LOVED everything*- my spring favorite for spring but needed to add MAC flatter me pearlmate over cream soda after a few hours to liven it up  Day 5:  Rose Lily Lipstick Tarte Mattenificent Palette Mac Pink Buttercream Pearlmatte as blush *LOVED palette and lipstick* didn't 'love' the pearlmate but It's ok. I'd sell or swap it if someone wanted it.   Day 6:  Flair for finery w/you've got it c/s MAC Vintage Coin e/s Tarte Exposed Blush *LOVED everything*- first time I've worn vintage coin. I have swatches it 20x but never wore it. I really like it. It's my only cream shadow that's not used only as a base.  Day 7:  MAC Marcel Wanders Annemiek Lipstick Clinique Spruced Up Duo Nars Dolce Vita Blush *LOVED THE DUO*- i forgot how I like this duo. It's more for fall in my opinion so I will be sure to give it some love then. Not a fan of the Annemiek. It washed me out and is in giveaway bin. Nars Dolce Vita is soooo pretty but it's frustrating on how light a hand I have to use. It's so pigmented which is awesome but for me it's more work so I may be giving this to a friend.  Day 8:  MAC Syrup Lipstick MAC Interior Life Quad MAC Petticoat MSF *LOVED everything*- this quad got bad reviews but I really like it. I call it my mommy look. It's quiet and subtle. My most used MAC quad.[/b]  Day 9:  MAC Pure Zen Lipstick Dior Bleu de Paris Palette MAC Legendary Blush *LOVED everything*   Day 10:  MAC Snapdragon Lipstick- happy spring! Clinique Pink Chocolate Quad Clinique Cheek Pop Plum Pop *LOVED everything*- seriously loving these pop cheek blushes. Going to get a 3rd during chic week.  Day 11:  MAC Venus Lipstick YSL Chromatic #9 Palette MAC At Dusk Blush *LOVED everything*  Saturday Day 12:  MAC Lustering Lipstick Urban Decay Theodora Palette Hourglass Radient Magenta Blush *LOVED everything*- my new found love for Lustering. Wish it stayed on longer. I will try lip liner on under it.  Day 13:  MAC Glamourdaze Lipstick Sephora + Pantone Orange Quad MAC My Paradise Blush *LOVED everything*  Day 14: staying in bed with my baby girl. I'll update later


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 24, 2014)

*sidenote- I so miss Chanel and Dior lipsticks more than ever. Going to try and make it at least one more week with my MAC Lipsticks. At least I learned to stop buying them


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 24, 2014)

I





Starlight77 said:


> I tried to do MAC lipsticks only and I upped it for my challenge as I wanted to do 30 days of not repeating a lipstick, blush or palette. I normally just post my lipsticks but too lazy to edit my list LOL Here is my 2 week review...  Day 1:  Urban Decay Native Lipstick Naked Basics Palette MAC The Perfect Cheek *LOVED everything*  Day 2:  MAC Feed The Senses Lipstick Naked 3 Palette Tarina Tarentino Neapolitan Lane Blush  *LOVED everything*  Day 3:  MAC Plumful Lipstick Chanel Harmonie Du Soir Palette MAC Vintage Grape Blush *LOVED everything*- my favorites  Day 4:  MAC Betty Bright w/kiss & tell lipglass MAC Caramel Sundae Quad MAC Cream Soda Blush *LOVED everything*- my spring favorite for spring but needed to add MAC flatter me pearlmate over cream soda after a few hours to liven it up  Day 5:  Rose Lily Lipstick Tarte Mattenificent Palette Mac Pink Buttercream Pearlmatte as blush *LOVED palette and lipstick* didn't 'love' the pearlmate but It's ok. I'd sell or swap it if someone wanted it.   Day 6:  Flair for finery w/you've got it c/s MAC Vintage Coin e/s Tarte Exposed Blush *LOVED everything*- first time I've worn vintage coin. I have swatches it 20x but never wore it. I really like it. It's my only cream shadow that's not used only as a base.  Day 7:  MAC Marcel Wanders Annemiek Lipstick Clinique Spruced Up Duo Nars Dolce Vita Blush *LOVED THE DUO*- i forgot how I like this duo. It's more for fall in my opinion so I will be sure to give it some love then. Not a fan of the Annemiek. It washed me out and is in giveaway bin. Nars Dolce Vita is soooo pretty but it's frustrating on how light a hand I have to use. It's so pigmented which is awesome but for me it's more work so I may be giving this to a friend.  Day 8:  MAC Syrup Lipstick MAC Interior Life Quad MAC Petticoat MSF *LOVED everything*- this quad got bad reviews but I really like it. I call it my mommy look. It's quiet and subtle. My most used MAC quad.[/b]  Day 9:  MAC Pure Zen Lipstick Dior Bleu de Paris Palette MAC Legendary Blush *LOVED everything*   Day 10:  MAC Snapdragon Lipstick- happy spring! Clinique Pink Chocolate Quad Clinique Cheek Pop Plum Pop *LOVED everything*- seriously loving these pop cheek blushes. Going to get a 3rd during chic week.  Day 11:  MAC Venus Lipstick YSL Chromatic #9 Palette MAC At Dusk Blush *LOVED everything*  Saturday Day 12:  MAC Lustering Lipstick Urban Decay Theodora Palette Hourglass Radient Magenta Blush *LOVED everything*- my new found love for Lustering. Wish it stayed on longer. I will try lip liner on under it.  Day 13:  MAC Glamourdaze Lipstick Sephora + Pantone Orange Quad MAC My Paradise Blush *LOVED everything*  Day 14: staying in bed with my baby girl. I'll update later


  I love this challenge! I want to start this April 1!   @mosha010 yikes! Hope he's on the mend. My husband had his tonsils out last fall and he was out of commission for two solid weeks. I was happy to take over at our business and with the kids while he rested but that all got very old after about 10 days... Then I lost my sympathy.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Starlight77* 



*sidenote- I so miss Chanel and Dior lipsticks more than ever. Going to try and make it at least one more week with my MAC
Lipsticks. At least I learned to stop buying them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  THIS! I so agree I miss my Chanel rouge coco shine that doesn't ravage my lips!  This challenge is good because it is teaching me what works on me and what really doesn't, as a result i can really see the error purchases and can now work harder to avoid making the same mistake, where as before I would carry on like normal and increase the number of fails!  I am planning on extending mine beyond the 30 days if I can until I go through my lip products I want to do the same with blush and eyehadows as part of my stash reduction plan.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 4: MAC RiRi Woo
  Day 5: No makeup
  Day 6: No makeup


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 24, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I slipped up at the weekend I bought a Clinique Cheek Pop in Berry pop, worn it 2 days in a row  and love it, i was shopping with a friend who wanted a powder, the counter had a GWP and she wanted that and it was the last one so i caved. It was the only make up item I acquired that day, so thats an improvement !  I am also having foundation cravings, I want a Clarins comfort foundation and GA luminous Silk, but i have too many bases! i finished up 1 last month and will finish a second up this month, but part of doing low buy was to reduce volume, so if I buy these I am back to square one.   So far i am resisting. It doesn't help that I have been having problems with my base looking dry etc recently, so i have spent the last 2 weeks concentrating on my skin and skincare regime. i am missing my HG cleanser as I used it up, but i have got back into a habit of using eye cream, oil, serum and moisturiser twicve daily, my skin is improving, but I still want a new base!   I may go using the eyecream just at night as I wonder if it is causing a touch of panda eye with my mascara in the day ?   I could do with some encouragement to avoid a new foundation! HELP ME!!!!!


  How about rewarding yourself with a sample of the foundation you want to try after you finish the one you're using this month? You still get something new but not at the same volume.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ajigglin* 




How about rewarding yourself with a sample of the foundation you want to try after you finish the one you're using this month? You still get something new but not at the same volume.


  I went to the counter at lunchtime for a walk but in order to prevent an impulse purchase I deliberately left my purse and debit cards in my desk at work, I got paid on Friday and this is the most dangerous time of the month as I tend to treat myself just after pay day!  The lady at the clarins counter was lovely and after we discussed why I was interested in it she applied it for me and gave me a sample to take away and try! the Shade may be tad dark but its the lightest they do!   At least this way I can try and mix it with lumizers etc to see how it works/wears! If the formula is amazing on my ultra dry skin then I can work with the colour to adapt it slightly, particularly as we are heading for summer when I may pick up a little more colour in my face. If the formula doesn't work then its no better than whats already in my draw at home!  Really looking forward to finishing my current foundation and I should achieve it this week, it no longer pumps and I have to open and extract some now so there can't be many days left, I won't be repurchasing it!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 24, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
> Day 2: MAC Fanfare
> Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
> Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipblam Pink Blossom
> ...


  Haha, oh boy, I've basically skipped an entire week of the challenge and only wore Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalms. Time to change that.
  So, here's day 5 for me: Maybelline Blushing Beige over a pink lipliner - love that combo!

  Pixie: Congrats to your son!
  Mosha: Hope your hubby will be okay asap!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I take this back. I just read that NARS Douceur is being discontinued. I just finished the Douceur I bought in August 2012 (completely finished it). I wasn't going to replace it until I'd made more of a dent in some of my other blush, but I'm going to need to get another while I still can.
> 
> WHY would they DC this one?
> 
> ...


  Starlight, this is so much fun to see, thank you!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 1: Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
  Day 2: Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
  Day 3: B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink. I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus. I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
  Day 5: L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!! I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost.
  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me. Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips. The more I wear it the better my lips look. LOVE!!
  Day 7: MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail. I don't know why I fell in love with this. I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.
  Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies. This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale. I love it!!
  Day 9: MAC Feed The Senses. This one is a tough one for me. When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol. I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly.
  Day 10: WnW Cherry Bomb. one of the few vampy colors I have. I can't do this straight on the lips though, it's too intense. I kind of mix it with lip balm and I like the color, but it's bleeding on me. I need to remember to put MAC prep & prime lip stuff under it to see if that helps at all.
  Day 11: MAC Lady at Play - I go through phases where I like oranges, then I don't like oranges. I like this formula so I will keep this one for the days I'm "in the mood" for orangy lips. 
  Day 12: Maybelline Hot Plum - this is one of my favorite purple l/s, definitely not going in the purge pile!!
  Day 13: nada!!!

*Day 14: NYX Doll - when I first discovered NYX they were having a 50% off sale and I bought probably 30 l/s.  Most of them have been given away or sold except for this one.  It's a very flattering color for me, I should really wear it more often.*


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 24, 2014)

Serious question: how do you ladies used baked eyeshadows?   I have about 5 of them and I just never use them. I tried one today by patting it on with my finger, and it's ok but it seems like a lot of work. All the colors I have are dark and I usually don't wear that dark of an eye look. This is what I get for listening to YouTube hype. (I have two of those Sephora prisma chrome, one taupe and one lilac, plus two elf baked shadows - burnt plum and one other, and a BH cosmetics baked shadow in a silvery lilac.)


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh and today's lip is Maybelline Vivids Pink Pop with Maybelline l/g in Punch of Pink.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LinenWhite7* 



Serious question: how do you ladies used baked eyeshadows?

I have about 5 of them and I just never use them. I tried one today by patting it on with my finger, and it's ok but it seems like a lot of work. All the colors I have are dark and I usually don't wear that dark of an eye look. This is what I get for listening to YouTube hype. (I have two of those Sephora prisma chrome, one taupe and one lilac, plus two elf baked shadows - burnt plum and one other, and a BH cosmetics baked shadow in a silvery lilac.)


  I now only own one the MAC in the groove trio in way to love, I smudge the nude over my eyelids as a base using the 239 brush then pat in some gold using my finger, the dark brown get used as liner or eyebrow powder - I kept this shadow as i use it when I go away as a compact way of filling a number of jobs.   I only ever bought one other:  Fashion patch quad I think and it was awful and got sold or B2M'd - never bought another!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LinenWhite7* 



Oh and today's lip is Maybelline Vivids Pink Pop with Maybelline l/g in Punch of Pink.


  i have 2 Vivids thanks for reminding me, going to include them in my 30 day challenge and see if they warrent staying! Thank you!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @mosha010
> 
> ouch.. those things do hurt horribly. I am sure you are taking good care of him and that he will recover.  Sometimes there are stones which are passed and then there is granulation *(this is Bert speaking and me typing) *which takes a bit longer to pass.  Granulation is like a sandy material which can be also painful on elimination.  That's what he says.. ouch.  Rest, liquids and a bit of time will take care of it.  Do you have coconut water? I always drink that and it's a really good diuretic and helps in elimination from kidneys.
> 
> ...


  Apply them wet  If I just apply them dry they don't last long on my skin. So I usually spritz the brush with Fix+. A base like Pixie Epoxy should improve applicaion and longevity as well, although I must admit I haven't experimented with that one much, I always forget that I have it since it's in the tiny sample tube.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

@naynadine Ty hun.   and I'm sorry I hear about ur dad. Hopefully his lungs recuperate  keep us posted


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Same here. I like Especially Escada, but I don't know what it is with me with scents. They either give me a headache, make me nauseous, my skin itch, eyes water or make me sneeze. I don't know why I'm reacting to so many perfumes that a lot of other people seem to love. It's so bad that I'm already reacting when someone else in the room is wearing one. Still, I would really love to find one that I tolerate and that becomes my signature scent. I'm pretty happy with my Cartier Essence D'Orange, but it doesn't last long on me.


  Escada fragrances are so lively but headache inducing! They're made by Proctor and gamble, and a lot of the scents that run through their brands make me sneezey or give me allergic reactions, like ambi pur air fresheners, washing detergents, herbal essences, all contain similar notes to the yellow pollen I smell in dolce and gabbana the one! Talk about high and low branding! I know this as my stepdad used to work for them and I got to go shopping in the warehouse


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Day 10 Lippie: Huggable Lipstick in Rusty  P.S. My boy placed 4th at his Wrestling State Tournament today!! YAY!!


Wow that's so great pixiedancer congrats


----------



## liba (Mar 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Same here. I like Especially Escada, but I don't know what it is with me with scents. They either give me a headache, make me nauseous, my skin itch, eyes water or make me sneeze. I don't know why I'm reacting to so many perfumes that a lot of other people seem to love. It's so bad that I'm already reacting when someone else in the room is wearing one. Still, I would really love to find one that I tolerate and that becomes my signature scent. I'm pretty happy with my Cartier Essence D'Orange, but it doesn't last long on me.


  A lot of perfumes have some very synthetic, odious ingredients. I'd say avoid the big designer names - those are the worst offenders usually. Go for the small parfumeries, especially the ones who've been around for 100+ years and still have their original formulas. Those will be most likely to use natural ingredients. You'll find they're not necessarily more expensive that the designer perfumes, too, which just charge a lot for the name. I've been using perfumes from Detaille and cologne from Santa Maria de Novella exclusively for decades and they are gorgeous and pure, and also very unique. My absolute #1 favorite perfume is Donna by Lorenzo Villoresi, also a very small modern perfumer…not so easy to acquire, but the internet makes these things so much simpler. I don't even get the urge to change what I use around much. I am a real stickler for just the perfect scent and nothing else, although I do like to spend a day sniffing lots of different things sometimes, if I'm in a city that has an amazing perfume boutique.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't really want to be in low-buy mode, but I need to be.  I've been spending way too much lately.  Between MAC and Free People clothes, I just buy whenever I'm anxious or when I need something to look forward to.    With all of the April collections coming up. I figured I'd better get some support.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I don't really want to be in low-buy mode, but I need to be. I've been spending way too much lately. Between MAC and Free People clothes, I just buy whenever I'm anxious or when I need something to look forward to. With all of the April collections coming up. I figured I'd better get some support.


  None of us really "want" to be on a low-buy... but we all realized we definitely needed to be! HeeHee And THIS is THEE place for support my dear! I might be partial, but I think we are one cool little "club!" Glad you joined us!


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Same here. I like Especially Escada, but I don't know what it is with me with scents. They either give me a headache, make me nauseous, my skin itch, eyes water or make me sneeze. I don't know why I'm reacting to so many perfumes that a lot of other people seem to love. It's so bad that I'm already reacting when someone else in the room is wearing one. Still, I would really love to find one that I tolerate and that becomes my signature scent. I'm pretty happy with my Cartier Essence D'Orange, but it doesn't last long on me.
> 
> 
> I love it, we have our very own Specktra doctor at hand.
> ...








 Dr. Bert is on call on Sundays only.. lol. Yesterday he was lounging around and I was on my tablet and asked him and he is so quick with responses..   He has such little time it irks me sometimes.  When I start working, he has been doing rounds for about two hours.. ugg.  

  Sorry to hear about your dad Naynadine.. hope he gets well soon!

  How are your eyebrows doing.. ?  they big and bushy like Bert's?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  anyway, my lippie for the day was All fired up.. and no eye makeup.  too tired as my day started at 3 am today.  This job will be the end of me.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Dr. Bert is on call on Sundays only.. lol. Yesterday he was lounging around and I was on my tablet and asked him and he is so quick with responses..   He has such little time it irks me sometimes.  When I start working, he has been doing rounds for about two hours.. ugg.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dad Naynadine.. hope he gets well soon!
> 
> ...


  I have been seeing a couple AFU posts! I MUST wear this one... maybe this weekend!

  Get some rest doll! You need to take some "HerGreyness Time!"


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Dr. Bert is on call on Sundays only.. lol. Yesterday he was lounging around and I was on my tablet and asked him and he is so quick with responses..   He has such little time it irks me sometimes.  When I start working, he has been doing rounds for about two hours.. ugg.
> 
> *Sorry to hear about your dad Naynadine.. hope he gets well soon!*
> 
> ...


  Thank you as well 







 I was _just _checking my brows in the mirror after taking a hot long bath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I don't notice much change. They might feel a little more stubborn or drier, I can't really say. Maybe the oil makes them stronger/thicker. But no new hairs so far. Looks like I'll never be a Bert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have a HUGE bottle to go through, so I'm still hoping for a miracle, lol.


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

@Naynadine 


  lol, it takes about 3 months to get some growth.  But, when you put it on, go against the grain -- whichever direction they grow, rub the oil in opposite direction.

  I doubt you will ever get to have my Bert's big bushy eyebrows.. lol... they are so sexxxy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I love to ruffle them up.. lol


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> None of us really "want" to be on a low-buy... but we all realized we definitely needed to be! HeeHee And THIS is THEE place for support my dear! I might be partial, but I think we are one cool little "club!" Glad you joined us!


  Thanks, Pixie! Good point about no one really wanting to be here.  Logically I know that I don't need any more eye shadow, lipstick, blush, or MSF, but it makes me so happy to get a pretty new thing. Especially when it's a pretty color. I have gained a lot of weight the past few years so I can't easily find clothes that look the way that I want, but make up always "fits".   I am planning to only get 2 or 3 lippies from Playland, and MAYBE just 1 blush from PS.  Saving my money for Alluring Aqua.  That's the plan.   Do you guys do anything specific here or just post when you need support/opinions?


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Do you guys do anything specific here or just post when you need support/opinions?


  I do want to be here. I am a addict in recovery.. lol.  so yes, support is given here, but I never take any of it --it's just comforting to be able to vent and have other's give you their opinions too.  I am not on a specific or required low buy -- I just want more control over my ginormous stash and reading other's who have similar struggles has helped me a lot.

  but we talk about everything in this thread.. life, liberty, birth control, kids, men, sickness, death.. if it's a topic we all try to chip in to address it. And happiness.. yes, lots of happiness.

  don't worry about your weight -- weight you can always lose when you put your mind to it.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @Naynadine
> 
> 
> lol, it takes about 3 months to get some growth.  But, when you put it on, go against the grain -- whichever direction they grow, rub the oil in opposite direction.
> ...


  Lol. Thick brows are always sexy!

  Thanks for the advice. I will rrrub and massaaage in the opposite direction then.


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

lolol yes, maaaasage and blow


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Do you guys do anything specific here or just post when you need support/opinions?


  Oh we ALL want to be HERE... we just don't always love our low-buy struggles! HeeHee Now HERE is awesome! We have given each other advice, asked lots of questions, talk over our collections, do challenges to help use and purge our stashes... all sorts of stuff! Pretty much anything goes here! Except, obviously we try to keep the enabling at a low here since that's why a lot of us prefer this thread. We like to look at new color stories, but sometimes the massive enabling and everything being a "MUST HAVE" in the collection threads is a little counter-productive to our low-buy goals. So everyone just sets their own goals and expectations for themselves, we share these goals with each other to get support for the long run...
  Right now, some of us are doing the "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" challenge. It's been really fun and extremely helpful! It's helping us use and shop our own stashes, plus a lot of us have been able to purge items due to using things in this challenge we realize we don't like or don't really work for us. You can feel free to join in at any time if you'd like! Just start posting your daily lipstick and keep track of your own 30 days. A lot of us started at different times, so we are all on our own 30 Day cycle. 
  Also, we have our own personal low-buy swap/sell thread that allows us to purge our unloved, unused products to each other! That way, you can still feel like you have new stuff coming in, but at the same time, things are going out! Some helpful links are in the first post, along with our swap/sell link!!

  Need anymore help... ask away! That's what we're here for. It says "Low-Buy" but it really has become a support group full of friends and makeup lovers! We LOVE this place! Again... WELCOME!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lolol yes, maaaasage and blow


  You girls are silly! HeeHee

  Good luck with your "Bert's Brows" Mission @Naynadine!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lolol yes, maaaasage and blow


  It works even better if there's a mint in your mouth when you blow. Or so i'm told.


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It works even better if there's a mint in your mouth when you blow. Or so i'm told.


  oh hell no.. my Bert likes it natural


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh hell no.. my Bert likes it natural


  You ladies are seriously cracking me the FFFF up! Altoids are a man's best friend! HeeHee


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 24, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Haha, oh boy, I've basically skipped an entire week of the challenge and only wore Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalms. Time to change that. So, here's day 5 for me: Maybelline Blushing Beige over a pink lipliner - love that combo!  Pixie: Congrats to your son! Mosha: Hope your hubby will be okay asap!


  I know those Burt's bees lip balms!! I have almost every color. Even though they kinda all look the same lol   





Spikesmom said:


> I hope they come out with something even better to replace this with.  That is so annoying.   I have passed more than 60 stones and had 5 surgeries.  Kidney stones are so terrible.  Sometimes I have lingering pain but I think it's just from irritation.  There's a good FB group that I just found if he wants to read about other people's experiences or ask questions.  It's called Kidney Stones Suk lol.  Here's a link...  https://www.facebook.com/groups/KidneyStonesSuck/?ref=br_tf   We are having similar issues.  I buy similar colors over and over again.  I also don't understand the hype around the NYX matte lip creams.  Yuck lol!!!   Starlight, this is so much fun to see, thank you!!


  Oh ok thanks! I shall post more then. Today was makeup free day! Never did get out of bed. My whole family has since joined me in a lazy Monday lol.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 24, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Day 1: Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look Day 2: Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford Day 3: B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy! Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink. I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus. I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l Day 5: L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!! I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost. Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me. Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips. The more I wear it the better my lips look. LOVE!! Day 7: MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail. I don't know why I fell in love with this. I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all. Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies. This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale. I love it!! Day 9: MAC Feed The Senses. This one is a tough one for me. When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol. I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly. Day 10: WnW Cherry Bomb. one of the few vampy colors I have. I can't do this straight on the lips though, it's too intense. I kind of mix it with lip balm and I like the color, but it's bleeding on me. I need to remember to put MAC prep & prime lip stuff under it to see if that helps at all. Day 11: MAC Lady at Play - I go through phases where I like oranges, then I don't like oranges. I like this formula so I will keep this one for the days I'm "in the mood" for orangy lips.  Day 12: Maybelline Hot Plum - this is one of my favorite purple l/s, definitely not going in the purge pile!! Day 13: nada!!!  *Day 14: NYX Doll - when I first discovered NYX they were having a 50% off sale and I bought probably 30 l/s.  Most of them have been given away or sold except for this one.  It's a very flattering color for me, I should really wear it more often.*


 I enjoy your mini reviews too!! Do you find it hard to keep the EL crystal baby on you lips? These pure colors are gorgeous but I'm barely getting an hour of wear. I have the crystal pink. Maybe it will be the first I use up due to actually needing to apply it 15 times a day (but I'm in love with it and the formula)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 24, 2014)

So today I wore Flamingo l/s and although its pretty I don't understand the hype around it... I could live without it tbh...


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 24, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option!  What i have learnt so far:  I have dupe in similar formulas accross brands ....opps I am finding shimmers/glitter drying on my lips and irritating. Matte lip creams need to stay away from me...they and I don't get on. I need to avoid shades with too much white in them which are pale/pastel, I look like a corpse! Orange, hmm I want an orange shade but the one I tested so far didn't look good at all! i need to test my other oranges to decide if they also don't look great and move this shade out of my stash!  I am REALLY loving this challenge! THANK YOU to whoever started it!


  I really like reading all these reviews. They make me remember something I have or remind of things I didn't like. This challenge is awesome!! Thanks [@]PixieDancer[/@]  





charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Starlight77*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am enjoying the no palette/blush repeat too and will continue after 30 days as well (sadly) lol. I may do a no repeat a week for future as there is not point in me having such a large collection if I never use it. It's forcing me to change it up and I'm enjoying everything more. Omg I miss my Chanel's too! I'm really loving the Dior rouge formulas recently and now MAC just seems eh. I mostly have lustres as I don't like super bright lips but the lustres aren't staying on as much and I didn't notice it before. Even my Chanel coco shines stay on longer and they are known to wear quick. Hopefully I can avoid the pretty packaging and hold off on Mac lipsticks for a bit or figure out how to prolong their wear.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2014)

I wore Fresh and Frisky Huggable this weekend.  This color is perfect for me. I should have backed it up.  LIke 3x.  I need a matte version of this color.  Any suggestions?  Any brand is fine.  


I wore Runaway Hit when I went out that night.  I do not like this.  My friend said it is pretty, but it is going in the play with pile to decide what I want to do.  


Love this idea, I am going to get through all of this makeup one of these days. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lolol yes, maaaasage and blow


  Uh...   what are y'all talking about?


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



I wore Fresh and Frisky Huggable this weekend.  This color is perfect for me. I should have backed it up.  LIke 3x.  I need a matte version of this color.  Any suggestions?  Any brand is fine.  


I wore Runaway Hit when I went out that night.  I do not like this.  My friend said it is pretty, but it is going in the play with pile to decide what I want to do.  


Love this idea, I am going to get through all of this makeup one of these days. LOL  



   Runaway Hit works for me color wise, the application of it horrible. I have no plans of trying a liner or gloss or nothing because if I got to add to it to make it work to hell with it.  I want to be able to apply it on and start my day.  Maybe I could use it as a highlighter under my eyes lol.  I have been thinking of ways to make things work if they don't work as expected. examples:  1. You can use the lipsticks you hate (as long as if the finish is appropriate) as blush 2. You can use eye shadows as blush or blush as eye shadow


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 25, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" Updated List: Day 1:  *Mac Ravishing*, cremesheen.  I love the color and finish of the lipstick. Moisturizing on the lips Day 2:  *Mac RiRi Boy*, retro matte.  I love love love love this lipstick and the finish. Got many backups too. Drying on the lips. Day 3:  *Mac Hot Chocolate*.  I love this color and finish. Moisturizing on the lips Day 4 : *Mac Runway Hit*, Matte.  Mac lied about this being a Matte I beg to differ.  I want to love this lipstick but it’s just not working for me. Very drying, uneven and streaky looking.  I do like the color but I can’t get it to work. I’m glad I finally pulled this lippie out to try but I am pissed that it does not work……… going to be even more pissed lol. Day 5:  *Mac Mehr*, matte. I love this color and finish.  No complaints about it. Day 6: *Mac Riri Nude*,retro matte. Its ok, I don’t think I would not purchase this color again. I love the finish of the lippie.  It’s not bad but it is different enough to have. Moisturizing on the lips Day 7: *Mac Bad Girl Riri *– retro matte, love it, the color and finish. Moisturizing on the lips. Day 8: *Revolon Colorburst in 001 Pink Truffle*, love the color, very moisturizing and will repurchase.  Day 9: *Mac Betty Bright*, satin, I love love this color lipstick and the finish. Moisturizing on the lips Day 10: *Mac Kinda Sexy*, matte, love the finish and color.  Not drying on me or streaky.  Day 11: *Mac Mocha*, satin.  I love the feel of this finish.  I like the color but I don’t think I will repurchase it again not that it is a bad color but I think I have similar colors. Day 12: *L’Oreal Color Riche in 176 Sunset Angora* , love it the finish and color Day 13: *L’Oreal Color Riche in Violet Chiffon*, love it the finish and color


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 25, 2014)

14 MAC Honeylove with maybelline nude l/l. I didn't like this color at first but now i love it.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 25, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours!  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Today I am rocking my new foundation sample - first impression LOVE, i set it with Hourglass Dim, added a touch of Hourglass Radient to cheeks for warmth, before topping with Hourglass Etheral Glow for a flush. On the eyes I have LM Caviar Stick in Dove Grey blended in softly for barely there definition and I opened a fresh mascara yesterday - LOVE.


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Lou*, I also lined with Embrace Me lip liner to give an ombre effect, that pop of pink really worked for me as Boyfriend Stealer can be uneven.

     Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood

  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop


  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 

  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 
  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac

  Still loving everything , I hope everyone who is feeling ill a speedy recovery.  Keep up with your goal ladies. I'm thinking of continuing this challenge as well , I like the motivation to use the products I have and reach for things I haven't in a long while. Plus this helps me to use variety of other products in my stash.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I wore Fresh and Frisky Huggable this weekend.  This color is perfect for me. I should have backed it up.  LIke 3x.  I need a matte version of this color.  Any suggestions?  Any brand is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was really annoyed at the time to have missed most of the retromattes, but now that I've had time to use them I have come to realize that the formula isn't my favourite. I have Dangerous and All Fired Up. I love both colours but they're just so dry that they tend to make my lips look shriveled and they wear badly, they come off in flakes. I now use them with balm underneath which makes application easier, but reapplication during the day is still a pain. 

  What I'm trying to say with all this is that it's SO easy to fall for the hype only to realize later on that it isn't the best formula or colour!


----------



## Debbs (Mar 25, 2014)

I was able to locate a few of the Huggable colors in case anyone was looking for them. I just posted the ones I found in the Huggables thread. Low buy to me also means not buying at ridiculous prices on eBay etc. I will do a few CPs if anyone is interested. I typically get interested in stuff last minute when they are almost all gone. Forever a late bloomer, lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 25, 2014)

Broke my 24 day no buy with the Patentpolish collection.. as planned. Ended up getting 2 instead of 1.. not as planned. No regrets though. I was originally going to test the formula out with 1 and then if I wanted more I'd go see them in store.. I feel like that would be more trouble than it's worth though since Sephora is right across from MAC. Better for me to be done with the collection now and stay away from the mall. Who knows what could happen in there..

  Other than that things are going really well. I feel like I'm in a great mental place with my low buy after not buying anything for a few weeks. Back on the no buy now, hopefully until Alluring Aqua in May! Happily skipping the rest of the April collections and I don't think I even want anything from the Sephora sale.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You ladies are seriously cracking me the FFFF up! Altoids are a man's best friend! HeeHee
> 
> Oh really?  What a useful thread this has become...
> 
> ...


  I swapped Flamingo away the day I got it.  I don't get it either lol.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 25, 2014)

Naynadine, I'm sorry to hear about your dad.  I hope he's doing better...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 25, 2014)

Day 13. Riri viva glam !


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 25, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] I am sorry about your dad! Hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 25, 2014)

Day 1: Estee Lauder Crystal Baby - very pretty but sheer, I like that different liners can go with it and change up the look
  Day 2: Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
  Day 3: B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink. I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus. I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
  Day 5: L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!! I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost.
  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me. Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips. The more I wear it the better my lips look. LOVE!!
  Day 7: MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail. I don't know why I fell in love with this. I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.
  Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies. This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale. I love it!!
  Day 9: MAC Feed The Senses. This one is a tough one for me. When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol. I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly.
  Day 10: WnW Cherry Bomb. one of the few vampy colors I have. I can't do this straight on the lips though, it's too intense. I kind of mix it with lip balm and I like the color, but it's bleeding on me. I need to remember to put MAC prep & prime lip stuff under it to see if that helps at all.
  Day 11: MAC Lady at Play - I go through phases where I like oranges, then I don't like oranges. I like this formula so I will keep this one for the days I'm "in the mood" for orangy lips. 
  Day 12: Maybelline Hot Plum - this is one of my favorite purple l/s, definitely not going in the purge pile!!
  Day 13: nada!!!
  Day 14: NYX Doll - when I first discovered NYX they were having a 50% off sale and I bought probably 30 l/s.  Most of them have been given away or sold except for this one.  It's a very flattering color for me, I should really wear it more often.

*Update on day 14.  I'm not sure NYX doll is a keeper.  I swear I had to reapply it every 30 minutes.  I might have to carry that one around in my purse at the mall looking for a dupe.  *

*Day 15:  Maybelline Color Whisper Mad for Magenta - I really like this color and wish I had a lipstick similar to this.  I'm thinking Heavenly Hybrid would have been what I was looking for but I didn't get any l/s from FoF.   Did anyone get HH?  Like it?*


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 25, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@], how's dad? [@]mosha010[/@], how's the fiancé? Hey ladies hey! *waves*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2014)

I've decided to keep the just keep the list in one place and just add to it as I go

  Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
  Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
  Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
  Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
  Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
  Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
  Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
  Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
  Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
  Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo

  The ones in blue are the last 2 days plus today's lip.
  The Lo'real Lip colors are feel like the NYX Butter glosses on the lip. They don't dry out the lip nor are they sticky. They have the shine of a lipgloss but the pigmentation on a liquid lipstick. I'm very impressed by them.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio
> Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
> Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
> 
> ...


  How do you like the Bite Agave Lip Mask?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> [@]Naynadine[/@], how's dad? [@]mosha010[/@], how's the fiancé? Hey ladies hey! *waves*


  You're so sweet Ty for checking up.   Fiancé's at the urologist right now as we speak. I'm at work and couldn't come with so I'm hoping he asks all the questions lol.    Well see, he's still in a lot of pain and like @hergrayness's Bert said he might be having granulation so well see how long hell have that and whatnot ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> How do you like the Bite Agave Lip Mask?


  I posted in the Bite Thread how I felt about this product. I love the Lip Mask it makes my lips feel great. I think it's best used when going to sleep because it is very very sticky. However it's the stickiness that makes it work. It helps to keep the good ingredients on your pout. My point of contention with this product is the packaging. It's in a fairly stiff tube housing a very thick product. It's hard to squeeze out of the tube and I've read horror stories of other's crimped end of the tube opening up. I'm going to keep it and use it up but it may be a while before I purchase another one.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey gals, Popping in to say hello! Been reading along   Low buy wise I've not done great this month, But the new stuff I has puts all my old stuff to shame and so I've literally chucked and given away a load of stuff so my stash is getting more slimlined. Im also making a one in one out rule too so it doesn't creep back up.  Your lipstick challenge has made me realise how much I dislike wearing lipstick in the day!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 25, 2014)

Today's lip is Viva Glam II with Cultureclash l/g.


----------



## lyseD (Mar 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio
> Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
> Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
> 
> ...


I'm not DILLIGAF but I LOVE the lip mask. I also use it at night and it is still on my lips in the morning. I picked up a sample of the cherry lip scrub yesterday -- it smells incredible.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> *Oh really?  What a useful thread this has become...*
> 
> I've only worn it this one time.  I did find that I had to reapply really often so I'll have to play with it some more after I'm done with this challenge.  I do like having a few lipsticks that I can throw on without a mirror so this works well for me when that's what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


  Make sure you let us know how he's doing!! Hope the doc has some good news for him! Because that means good news for YOU too!


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> You're so sweet Ty for checking up.   Fiancé's at the urologist right now as we speak. I'm at work and couldn't come with so I'm hoping he asks all the questions lol.    Well see, he's still in a lot of pain and like @hergrayness's Bert said he might be having granulation so well see how long hell have that and whatnot ...


Aww I didn't know about this. I hope things get better for you guys


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Naynadine, I'm sorry to hear about your dad.  I hope he's doing better...
> 
> 
> Ajigglin said:
> ...


  Thanks girls, you're all so sweet  Dad's doing OK. Not really much better, the doctors say the antibiotics aren't helping with this kind of bronchitis, so just rest and wait it out. He'll probably be home in two days. They'll also give him oxygen to take home, so he will have that at hand in case he needs it. I'm really relieved about that, they should've done that a LOT sooner. It was not his first trip to the ER, and I rememeber some years ago when we had to call an ambulance because he couldn't breathe anymore. I was freaking out and had the biggest panic attack. 
  He's the type that won't ever complain, even though he's really sick and constantly in pain. He's such a trooper.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 25, 2014)

When you all purge your makeup collection, are you mostly giving items to friends/family or are you selling?  I can see selling new in box items, but how do you sell used lipsticks, etc?  Do you sterilize the product?  Cut off the end?  Leave it up to the buyer?


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

boschicka said:


> When you all purge your makeup collection, are you mostly giving items to friends/family or are you selling?  I can see selling new in box items, but how do you sell used lipsticks, etc?  Do you sterilize the product?  Cut off the end?  Leave it up to the buyer?


  We have our own swap/sell thread for our low-buy group if you'd like to list your purged items there. Link is in the first post.
  You can swap/sell used items, just make sure you list the usage. Most people will sterilize the items they receive. But you can sterilize lipsticks (eyeshadows, powders, etc) with 99% alcohol (or Beauty So Clean) as well.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 25, 2014)

@Naynadine: I hope your dad will be okay as soon as possible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry to hear that, though.


  Concerning the selling of used beauty items: I sanitize everything that I can but I haven't gotten around to buy some alcohol to sanitize my lipsticks,so I usually wipe them with a tissue but I usually tell people that I can't sanitize my lipsticks and if it's okay for them, then I don't mind selling used lipsticks.

  Ha - Just a few days ago I was convinced that I don't need anything but now I feel like there are 24786 things I want to buy, most of all one of Estee Lauder's new lipsticks and Smashbox's Full Exposure palette. Won't buy any of those so soon because today my new gym clothes came and I need to spend some money on fuel and one of my friends celebrates her birthday next week and I want to see the new Captain America 2 on Monday. Oh well.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2014)

@Naynadine, I really hope your dad will be okay.


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 25, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm not DILLIGAF but I LOVE the lip mask. I also use it at night and it is still on my lips in the morning. I picked up a sample of the cherry lip scrub yesterday -- it smells incredible.


i picked up the cherry scrub and my daughter's love it.


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 25, 2014)

Day 15 NYC Mocha lipstick. This lipstick is an dupe for MAC shitaki. Lipstick which was dc. It's a glaze formula and i love this lipstick.


----------



## User38 (Mar 25, 2014)

I rarely scroll back.. so I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which lip mask?  the agave? I was thinking of getting that one. Gotta take better care of my lips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My lips today were Chanel / Malicieuse..


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 25, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm not DILLIGAF but I LOVE the lip mask. I also use it at night and it is still on my lips in the morning. I picked up a sample of the cherry lip scrub yesterday -- it smells incredible.


  i was actually thinkin of the lip mask but to u laydeez who use it...is it worth the price tag for it? i got a sample of it that i haven't used yet lol.

  also...for hourglass users...i was thinkin of gettin one of the ambient lighting powders and cant seem to choose between radiant and dim!! i would love to see them do a blush palette the way they did the lighting powders cuz i feel like i'll NEVER finish one of their blushes!


----------



## lyseD (Mar 25, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm not DILLIGAF but I LOVE the lip mask. I also use it at night and it is still on my lips in the morning. I picked up a sample of the cherry lip scrub yesterday -- it smells incredible.
> i was actually thinkin of the lip mask but to u laydeez who use it...is it worth the price tag for it? i got a sample of it that i haven't used yet lol.
> 
> also...for hourglass users...i was thinkin of gettin one of the ambient lighting powders and cant seem to choose between radiant and dim!! i would love to see them do a blush palette the way they did the lighting powders cuz i feel like i'll NEVER finish one of their blushes!


It's $30 in Canada, which is pretty steep, but you don't need much so I feel like it will last forever.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 25, 2014)

Day 15:  Stila Vivienne


----------



## kanne (Mar 25, 2014)

A little pause in my no-buy streak today, but I think I deserved it. I paid off two very expensive bills today, as well as paying $200 off my credit card without having to stress about money until the next pay. There was a special on Hydraluron at Priceline this week as well as a 2 for 1 deal on Rimmel's Moisture Renew lipsticks, so I picked up Notting Hill Nude and In Love with Ginger.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea my low buy for march was yesterday I got my electric palette and I'm oh so happy playing w it.  So it's hardly a big expense once u factor in all the use it'll get. I've been mixing it with neutrals to make it work friendly


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

My Lipstick challenge keeps getting interrupted. I felt pretty sick today with a cold that's trying to come on me... So it's another day of no lippie for me!

  I'm not counting the days I don't wear lipstick though, so eventually I'll get through 30 Lipsticks!


----------



## User38 (Mar 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My Lipstick challenge keeps getting interrupted. I felt pretty sick today with a cold that's trying to come on me... So it's another day of no lippie for me!
> 
> I'm not counting the days I don't wear lipstick though, so eventually I'll get through 30 Lipsticks!


  Feel better soon !! Shall I ask Bert what you need to do.. lolol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I lost count of my lippies.. I do sometimes change mid day.. lol, so I would actually have more than 30


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Broke my 24 day no buy with the Patentpolish collection.. as planned. Ended up getting 2 instead of 1.. not as planned. No regrets though. I was originally going to test the formula out with 1 and then if I wanted more I'd go see them in store.. I feel like that would be more trouble than it's worth though since Sephora is right across from MAC. Better for me to be done with the collection now and stay away from the mall. Who knows what could happen in there..  Other than that things are going really well. I feel like I'm in a great mental place with my low buy after not buying anything for a few weeks. Back on the no buy now, hopefully until Alluring Aqua in May! Happily skipping the rest of the April collections and I don't think I even want anything from the Sephora sale.


  I had to laugh at your comment about avoiding the mall!  The closest mall for me is 45 minutes away, and I never have a specific reason to be up that way, so I rarely go to the mall these days.  Sometimes I hate that, but overall it's probably a good thing. I bought 4 of the Patentpolish.  I love lip pencils.  I have almost all of the NARS ones, and they're much more expensive.  (I bought them last year when I had more money.).   I had planned to try these, but I didn't realize that they were coming out today so I didn't have a list.  I do much better if I decide what to buy ahead of time.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

Nayadine, sorry to hear about your Dad. That sounds scary.  I lost my Dad this past September to cancer.  He had surgery last Feb  and we thought they had gotten all of it (they removed his entire bladder). He went for a checkup in July and they told him it had spread.  He started radiation and he wanted us to wait to visit until he was done and got his strength back (he lives a few states away).  He never did get his strength back, though.  He had a hard time breathing one day so he went to the E.R.  I flew down to be there, hoping to talk to him, but they had sedated him.  They stopped the sedation but he never woke up.  I feel so bad that I didn't get to visit with him before he died.  My stepmom had them turn off his pacemaker and all of the IV's, etc.  we had no input on any decisions at all, which was hard (in fact she got upset when I asked if I could be there when the Dr. Gave us his prognosis.  She told me IF she decided I could be there, that I could not say a word.)  No funeral, no momento's, nothing.   Sorry to post such a sad post, but everyone should go visit loved ones when they are sick, because you never know.  I put off making the trip while I waited for my sister to decide when she could go.  That was a big mistake that cost me my last visit whole my Dad was awake.  Don't make my mistake, anyone!  Make sure you have no regrets, if possible.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

And now to get my mind off my Dad and stop crying... Here's my lipsticks of the days... 1.  Yesterday, Smoked Purple 2. Today, Heavenly Hybrid


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Naynadine, I really hope your dad will be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So sorry to hear about your dad and that you couldn't say goodbye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My dad is a bladder cancer survivor and my grandma had a very long battle with it before she died from it. I never said goodbye to her, even though she lived next door. I have horrible regrets, especially that I didn't even go to her funeral. I was 14 and immature and couldn't really handle the whole situation. I defnitely agree with you about making sure to not have regrets.


  On a lighter note, not sure if I mentioned yet, but I was able to win an auction for a Estee Lauder lip pencil for just 1 Euro. Now that's the kind of prices I like, lol. So I finally have a lip pencil and don't have to buy the Chanel one that was tempting me forever.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Nayadine, sorry to hear about your Dad. That sounds scary.  I lost my Dad this past September to cancer.  He had surgery last Feb  and we thought they had gotten all of it (they removed his entire bladder). He went for a checkup in July and they told him it had spread.  He started radiation and he wanted us to wait to visit until he was done and got his strength back (he lives a few states away).  He never did get his strength back, though.  He had a hard time breathing one day so he went to the E.R.  I flew down to be there, hoping to talk to him, but they had sedated him.  They stopped the sedation but he never woke up.  I feel so bad that I didn't get to visit with him before he died.  My stepmom had them turn off his pacemaker and all of the IV's, etc.  we had no input on any decisions at all, which was hard (in fact she got upset when I asked if I could be there when the Dr. Gave us his prognosis.  She told me IF she decided I could be there, that I could not say a word.)  No funeral, no momento's, nothing.   Sorry to post such a sad post, but everyone should go visit loved ones when they are sick, because you never know.  I put off making the trip while I waited for my sister to decide when she could go.  That was a big mistake that cost me my last visit whole my Dad was awake.  Don't make my mistake, anyone!  Make sure you have no regrets, if possible.


 Thank you for sharing this story! Everything you said hits so close to home for me! Hearing you speak about your dad... It's obvious you loved him very much! I'm sure he would be heartbroken to know you are carrying around these thoughts and guilt. Try to make peace with it when you can. Your dad knew you loved him and is most certainly looking out for you now. Bless you doll!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 25, 2014)

So just watched a burlesque program on sky and it made me want to try on all my reds! Putting sin lipstick in b2m bag, the one time I wore it it was so  painful and although I love the colour it honestly doesn't do me any favours, so one down!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, stubborn indeed. I'm glad your dad is OK!    Thanks, girls    So sorry to hear about your dad and that you couldn't say goodbye. :support:  My dad is a bladder cancer survivor and my grandma had a very long battle with it before she died from it. I never said goodbye to her, even though she lived next door. I have horrible regrets, especially that I didn't even go to her funeral. I was 14 and immature and couldn't really handle the whole situation. I defnitely agree with you about making sure to not have regrets.   On a lighter note, not sure if I mentioned yet, but I was able to win an auction for a Estee Lauder lip pencil for just 1 Euro. Now that's the kind of prices I like, lol. So I finally have a lip pencil and don't have to buy the Chanel one that was tempting me forever.


  My dad has good days and bad days. We've been struggling lately getting him on a new Leukemia medication, as his first one started to not work and became too toxic for his system. His poor hands swelled up like the elephant man and he had horrible rashes up and down both arms! But he's a trooper and we go to every doctors appt together. I want him to know how much I care about his health!  As for you... 14 is really young to experience a close loss. I'm sure your grandma understood that. Try to make peace with the mistakes in your past. We have all made them, and they don't need to follow you around for the rest of your life.  You're in my thoughts sweetie! Keep us all posted on how your dad is doing.


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Kiki,* I'm obsessed with Dim and Luminous I use one every day that I wear makeup. Dim is the bomb because it's matte and Luminous adds that extra umph plus sometimes I set my under eye concealer with Dim, hope that helped. I have Radiant  too which I also love but putting a 3rd one in rotation would be too much, may be next month.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thank you for sharing this story! Everything you said hits so close to home for me! Hearing you speak about your dad... It's obvious you loved him very much! I'm sure he would be heartbroken to know you are carrying around these thoughts and guilt. Try to make peace with it when you can. Your dad knew you loved him and is most certainly looking out for you now. Bless you doll!


  Thank you! I had thought that I was doing really well getting past it until I read Naynadine's post.  That made the tears come back.  I like to think that he is able to hear me when I talk to him.  The last night. That he was in the hospital I was able to have some time alone with him.  They had taken him off of the ventilator, etc., so I kept wetting his mouth for him and putting balm on his lips.  I hope on some level he could feel that and hear me talking to him.  He was pretty grumpy the last 9 months of his life, so it was hard to know what to say to him.  But I hope he knew that I loved him a lot.  I have photos and nice memories from a time he came to California to visit.  It was just him and I.  Those are the memories I hold onto, and try not to think of his death too often. I think of make up and clothes to make me feel better!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, stubborn indeed. I'm glad your dad is OK!    Thanks, girls    So sorry to hear about your dad and that you couldn't say goodbye. :support:  My dad is a bladder cancer survivor and my grandma had a very long battle with it before she died from it. I never said goodbye to her, even though she lived next door. I have horrible regrets, especially that I didn't even go to her funeral. I was 14 and immature and couldn't really handle the whole situation. I defnitely agree with you about making sure to not have regrets.   On a lighter note, not sure if I mentioned yet, but I was able to win an auction for a Estee Lauder lip pencil for just 1 Euro. Now that's the kind of prices I like, lol. So I finally have a lip pencil and don't have to buy the Chanel one that was tempting me forever.


  Wow, I've never known anyone else who had bladder cancer.  My Grandma died from it, also, but I was much older than you.  Fourteen is really too young to be able to deal well with death, especially a Grandparent.  You did the best that you could at that time. I'm sure that your grandmother understood.  I'm glad that your Dad survived the bladder cancer.  I actually had it before my Dad did, but mine was not invasive, so they were able to remove it surgically.  By the time they figured out what my Dad had, it had grown into his muscle wall and several other places.  He was like your father and didn't like to fuss about things or go to the Dr. Unless he had to. Keep us posted about your Dad. I hope he feels better very soon.  And congrats on winning the Estée Luader pencil!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I think of make up and clothes to make me feel better!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lots of hugs to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Today was Viva Glam Nicki 1. Also, I got an original Stereo Rose off the CB and wore it today, it's a tad warm for me but I really really like it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Nayadine, sorry to hear about your Dad. That sounds scary.  I lost my Dad this past September to cancer.  He had surgery last Feb  and we thought they had gotten all of it (they removed his entire bladder). He went for a checkup in July and they told him it had spread.  He started radiation and he wanted us to wait to visit until he was done and got his strength back (he lives a few states away).  He never did get his strength back, though.  He had a hard time breathing one day so he went to the E.R.  I flew down to be there, hoping to talk to him, but they had sedated him.  They stopped the sedation but he never woke up.  I feel so bad that I didn't get to visit with him before he died.  My stepmom had them turn off his pacemaker and all of the IV's, etc.  we had no input on any decisions at all, which was hard (in fact she got upset when I asked if I could be there when the Dr. Gave us his prognosis.  She told me IF she decided I could be there, that I could not say a word.)  No funeral, no momento's, nothing.   Sorry to post such a sad post, but everyone should go visit loved ones when they are sick, because you never know.  I put off making the trip while I waited for my sister to decide when she could go.  That was a big mistake that cost me my last visit whole my Dad was awake.  Don't make my mistake, anyone!  Make sure you have no regrets, if possible.


  That story is crazy! How can your stepmom prevent his kids from being around for the prognosis? And why was there no funeral?  That's horrendous. Sorry to read this.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 25, 2014)

[@]burghchick [/@]stay strong losing someone close is a hurt that's unbearable trust me I know time heals all wounds u are in my prays


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> That story is crazy! How can your stepmom prevent his kids from being around for the prognosis? And why was there no funeral?  That's horrendous. Sorry to read this.


  I was very surprised by my Stepmom and so was my Dad's nurse.  The nurse was the one who told me that we should all be there when the Dr. came.  My stepmom wasn't there at the time, so when she came back I told her that I'd like to be there to hear what the doc said.  I felt like my stepmom was rushing things. He went in Friday night and they incubated him, and on Sunday shortly after my sister and I got there, she said that when he came off sedation she was going to tell him "we're done."  I was taken aback. I thought we should at last tell him the prognosis and let him decide.  She is 13 years younger than him and I wondered if she didn't want to take care of him. And then she told me that she didn't want me asking the Dr. Questions or anything.  It was all strange.  I got upset about what she told me, although I didn't say anything to her.  But when I told my sister and brother it upset me, they got angry at me!  They said, "you asked if you could come and she said "no."  That's your answer, you shouldn't be mad."  Neither of them wanted to talk to the Dr.  They don't like any "negative" emotions and avoid anything that might upset them if they can.  My stepmom told me that in the weeks before my Dad died, I was the only one who was calling to talk to him.  I assumed that they didn't want to think about losing him, but geez!  You put your pain aside so you can be there for them.  Once he died my stepmom said he didn't want her to spend the money on a funeral.  I had never heard him say he wanted cremated, but he didn't talk to me about that kind of thing.  Although he had always told me that funerals were for the people left behind, to help them have closure.  My stepmom did bring some of his ashes up here (where both she and my Dad are from), and she had a small get-together just for family.  We didn't have any input about that, either.  I realized that I'd just have to do my grieving in private and in my own way.  But it's hard to forget the way things happened.  I did ask to have a sweater or something of his, but i haven't gotten anything.  I have a hard time getting past my sister and brother not seeing my side of things, either.  My sister has never been close with my stepmom yet she still defended her and got angry at ME. Sorry for the long personal post, guys.  I'm done and will stick to make-up topics now!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 25, 2014)

Girl, that's horrible. They all owe you an apology, but don't wait for it. Continue to talk to your father and mourn and heal and take care of yourself. He knows you loved him. You were there when it counted-when he was alive. Don't have any regrets. You did your absolute best. Thanks for sharing. I know that was difficult. We are hear to "listen" if you feel like "talking" about it again.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Girl, that's horrible. They all owe you an apology, but don't wait for it. Continue to talk to your father and mourn and heal and take care of yourself. He knows you loved him. You were there when it counted-when he was alive. Don't have any regrets. You did your absolute best. Thanks for sharing. I know that was difficult. We are hear to "listen" if you feel like "talking" about it again.


  Thanks so much!  I haven't talked about it much since it happened.  My mother has been bitter about my Dad for 28 years now, so I can't even mention him to her.  Obviously can't talk to the rest of my family, either.  It's nice to have someone see my point of view.  You are right, what's most important is the time we spent with them when they were alive.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 25, 2014)

@burghchick hugs, big hugs.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thanks so much! I haven't talked about it much since it happened. My mother has been bitter about my Dad for 28 years now, so I can't even mention him to her. Obviously can't talk to the rest of my family, either. It's nice to have someone see my point of view. You are right, what's most important is the time we spent with them when they were alive.


  I'm so sorry to hear that you've struggled through this alone. I'm sure it's made the grieving process MUCH harder for you. But sometimes just getting it off your chest... even to "strangers" on a makeup board... can help so much! I'm sending some extra prayers up for you tonight sweetie! Time really DOES heal all wounds. Things will get better.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Kiki,* I'm obsessed with Dim and Luminous I use one every day that I wear makeup. Dim is the bomb because it's matte and Luminous adds that extra umph plus sometimes I set my under eye concealer with Dim, hope that helped. I have Radiant  too which I also love but putting a 3rd one in rotation would be too much, may be next month.


  What does Dim do?  Especially under the eyes? 



  I just realized a downfall to this challenge.  I'm kinda interested in some of the lippies you all have posted that I don't have.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Wonderful sentiments... My Grandmothers have both been gone for years. I was close to both of them. I "talk" to them often! And it really does make me feel better when I am missing them! Like they are calming me and letting me know they love me.  And YES we are here for you @burghchick !  I'm so sorry to hear that you've struggled through this alone. I'm sure it's made the grieving process MUCH harder for you. But sometimes just getting it off your chest... even to "strangers" on a makeup board... can help so much! I'm sending some extra prayers up for you tonight sweetie! Time really DOES heal all wounds. Things will get better.


  You guys are so sweet!  I so appreciate your kind words.  Maybe if I let myself feel some of these things I'll quit spending so much money to make myself feel better!  Sometimes "strangers" are the best people to talk to.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 26, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours!  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie!   Really busy at work so will catch up on the last 2 pages at the weekend when I have time, but I hope everyone is ok ? Sending Big hugs to those who are having a tough time right now.  I also realised thay I think the Bourjois shine editions are more drying on me compared to the Revlon Lip Butters, they might be going as I definitely get a deterioration in the condition of my lips on the days I wore these. Something I definitely don't get with the L'Oreal Extraordinaire Lip colours for sure.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

And day 13 : impassioned.  I will catch up on the thread after I get out of the train.  I keep getting lost on the numbers so this is prob 14...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

@burghchick I'm sorry this happened. But I'm sure his soul hears yours. I believe in talking to your dead and letting them know how you feel.   Don't let anyone tell you he's just gone.  Whatever religious beliefs people may have (and I don't Intend to talk about that since it's a way personal matter and I refuse to open that can) our souls do have louder voices and stay somehow connected to who we care about. Sounds crazy but somethig similar happened w my dad when he passed but I feel him at times and sometimes there's signs that he's looking over me.   And I was the first one not to believe those "stories".  So talk to him and grieve.  Nobody can take that away from u


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Prettypackages, *I use it to set it and the light reflecting properties give that ethereal glow!


----------



## lyseD (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't believe I waited years to get Fan Fare -- it's gorgeous!

  Since I'm on a low buy I'd like to avoid buying another lip liner. Any suggestions?

  Thank you


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I think of make up and clothes to make me feel better!


  I'm sure your dad knows how much you love him. Biggest hugs to you


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2014)

Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 26, 2014)

Second the bigs hugs to everyone going through (Or having gone through) tough times!!

  Been busy and travelling. Went down to the states, and managed to buy only one small Lancome eye palette, 2 nail polish, 2 BB cream sample sizes, and one lippie. Being that I hadn't been to a CCO, outlet mall or an Ulta before I think I showed reasonable restraint


----------



## boschicka (Mar 26, 2014)

Just ordered 2 of the patentpolish lip pencils.  I'm doing better with my spending with this low buy, although I still make some mistakes. But overall just being more mindful and taking a few more minutes to think over purchases, I've really been able to cut back.  Also not being lazy and returning things when I can really helps too. Thanks Low Buy buddies for the inspiration and motivation!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 26, 2014)

Today's lip is Tarte lipsurgence cream in Precious with Almay color+care balm in Rosy Lipped.   Rushed my makeup today, got in the car, and noticed that my eyes had two different makeup looks. Ugh. Tried to correct it with my purse makeup bag. Blech. I don't think the two men I work with will notice, but it is bugging me.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone have/love Hoop lipstick? I'm considering it from By Request. I don't have any dupes listed by Temptalia. I've got other things that are higher on my want list, but I love a good MAC pink lipstick.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2014)

Today I am wearing Revlon's Coral Reef. Gorgeous!!  I want Hoop and Pink Poodle! Those are the type of shades I like to wear a lot! I might need to ask for a CP though.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wore MAC Rebel earlier today, and was surprised it lasted through eating. Then I decided I wasn't in the mood for Rebel. I've been on a MAC streak lately so I was going to wear NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Transylvania over Rebel, and it made a really pretty shade but Rebel had feathered and I couldn't get it to fill in right, so I scrapped that idea entirely and picked up Ruby Woo. I'd tried it on before but HOLY SAHARA DESERT it's drying. And I'm usually great with matte lipsticks, and I put it over a balm. Oh well. It looks gorgeous so it's worth it.

  I seriously need to reorganize my makeup. I have a really small space in my dorm for it which sucks, but one of my makeup bags fell off the sink today and I just knew some of my blushes and eyeshadows broke (thankfully they didn't, but Stereo Rose had popped open and that was a very scary moment). Also, my lipstick container is not optimal - I've got them in a box and I tend to reach for whatever is on top (usually MAC). I need to figure out something else but for my small space, I have no clue what.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Prettypackages, *I use it to set it and the light reflecting properties give that ethereal glow!


  thanks!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Wore MAC Rebel earlier today, and was surprised it lasted through eating. Then I decided I wasn't in the mood for Rebel. I've been on a MAC streak lately so I was going to wear NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Transylvania over Rebel, and it made a really pretty shade but Rebel had feathered and I couldn't get it to fill in right, so I scrapped that idea entirely and picked up Ruby Woo. I'd tried it on before but HOLY SAHARA DESERT it's drying. And I'm usually great with matte lipsticks, and I put it over a balm. Oh well. It looks gorgeous so it's worth it.  I seriously need to reorganize my makeup. I have a really small space in my dorm for it which sucks, but one of my makeup bags fell off the sink today and I just knew some of my blushes and eyeshadows broke (thankfully they didn't, but Stereo Rose had popped open and that was a very scary moment). Also, my lipstick container is not optimal - I've got them in a box and I tend to reach for whatever is on top (usually MAC). I need to figure out something else but for my small space, I have no clue what.


 Would the Muji drawers work?


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 26, 2014)

Day 16: Ruby Woo


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *boschicka* 

 
 I'm doing better with my spending with this low buy, although *I still make some mistakes.*



Tut, tut!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not all purchases are mistakes.  You bought the products for a reason.  I'm tutting you not because you purchase something, but because you thought you made a mistake.  I reckon you thought things through and find what you liked to be a good value. Enjoy your makeup and use it often!  

I made my purchase on Sunday at an Ulta, Too Faced's A La Mode eyeshadow palette: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6330238  I liked the colors, it's suitable for the season, made sure that I do not have dupes, and got a free mascara and primer out of it.


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 26, 2014)

Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop


  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 

  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 

  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse


----------



## User38 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lippie of the day, MAC Steady going.. or going steady..lol.

  it's pink


----------



## User38 (Mar 26, 2014)

ok, I hafta confess.. I HAVE A BIG SECRET.. but I cannot say anything yet


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, I hafta confess.. I HAVE A BIG SECRET.. but I cannot say anything yet


   Yes u can.  Yes u can       Yes   U    Can


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, I hafta confess.. I HAVE A BIG SECRET.. but I cannot say anything yet:sigh:


  Are you getting married???


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, I hafta confess.. I HAVE A BIG SECRET.. but I cannot say anything yet


  HeeHee You just confessed to... nothing! You crack me up! Spill the beans girl! LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 26, 2014)

P.S. This is a "LOW-BUY" thread @HerGreyness! You know no one on Specktra comes in here! LOL Tell us, tell us, tell us!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, I hafta confess.. I HAVE A BIG SECRET.. but I cannot say anything yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You can't dangle something like that in front of us and then hold back.  Now.SPILL.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> P.S. This is a "LOW-BUY" thread @HerGreyness! You know no one on Specktra comes in here! LOL Tell us, tell us, tell us!


    Seriously.  I'm legit trying to keep one eye open so I can check this thread and see if you posted anything already.     I'm sleepy woman! Spill the beaneeeioossss !! Lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 26, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You can't dangle something like that in front of us and then hold back.  Now.SPILL.
> SERIOUSLY! She wants to drive us coo-coo!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> ...


  Look what kind of pot you stirred in here woman!! LOL Mosha needs her beauty sleep...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes Imma wake up grumpy as hell Tomo.  U owe me a happy morning if you don't spill fast (I'm an expert manipulator mwa hahaah maniacal laugh!!)


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 26, 2014)

There is just wayyyy to much to quote so I'll just say *hugs to all of you*. I came on to post my lippies but now I'm all sad   Day 14:  NOTHING- stated in bed all day with my kids. 'Heaven'  Day 15: MAC Viva Glam Gaga Lipstick TheBalm Down Boy Blush Dior Rosy Tan Palette  Day 16: MAC Sheen Supreme Impressive Lipstick TheBalm Frat Boy Blush Kat Von D LadyBird Palette  I forgot about impressive. I seriously love sheen supremes. I have moved this to the front of my collection. I think after this challenge is over I'm going to make a weekly basket of all the things is like to use each week so I mix stuff up more.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I forgot about impressive. I seriously love sheen supremes. I have moved this to the front of my collection. I think after this challenge is over I'm going to make a weekly basket of all the things is like to use each week so I mix stuff up more.


  Sooooo cute! YAY the memories!

  I was doing monthly makeup bags before and found that very helpful in rotating my stash! I'm going to try to go back to that after this challenge. Or maybe designate a palette a week or something! I really want to get to know my stuff better... and these types of challenges really help me do that!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 26, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
*Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil*


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yes Imma wake up grumpy as hell Tomo. U owe me a happy morning if you don't spill fast (I'm an expert manipulator mwa hahaah maniacal laugh!!)


  I think she and Bert are having twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Conceived during the Sex Fantasy Blush date).


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sooooo cute! YAY the memories!  I was doing monthly makeup bags before and found that very helpful in rotating my stash! I'm going to try to go back to that after this challenge. Or maybe designate a palette a week or something! I really want to get to know my stuff better... and these types of challenges really help me do that!


  Yes memories for sure. Especially that mine are very young. One is 5 yrs old and the other is 5 months. They are my world   Yeah a palette a week may help a lot. My problem is I keep gaining more stuff and the newer ones become favorites and the old are just kinda left to rot. This was an awesome challenge to make me use things I haven't in forever. There is a you tuber (forget her name) but she does a "face of the month" which is her go to look for the whole month. I may do that weekly as a month is too long for me.   My hubby did make a good point though, I told him I was trying to cut back and he said why? I said because it's too much.. He said that we have makeup collections and we should have a lot we don't wear often. It's a collection, That's what collections are. He then went on about his tools and how he doesn't use some for over a year but he'd never part with them etc He's so sweet. He also doesn't realize how makeup expires eventually but his enthusiasm for my collection and the fact he was sad I swapped stuff out to lessen it was cute.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> My hubby did make a good point though, I told him I was trying to cut back and he said why? I said because it's too much.. He said that we have makeup collections and we should have a lot we don't wear often. It's a collection, That's what collections are. He then went on about his tools and how he doesn't use some for over a year but he'd never part with them etc He's so sweet. He also doesn't realize how makeup expires eventually but his enthusiasm for my collection and the fact he was sad I swapped stuff out to lessen it was cute.


  Awwww adorable... the kids, the hubby, ALL of it! I think it's very sweet that he supports your collection and love of makeup. SO many significant others don't at all! But it's good that you realize a makeup item isn't a collectible like a tool. It WILL get to a point where you can't use it or sell it. With your babies and family taking up a lot of your time, I think he likes knowing that you have that little something that brings you joy... and is just a fun hobby for you! And there honestly isn't ANY value that can be put on that! So GOOD FOR HIM! Give him a big Specktra hug for us!! 

  My monthly bag wasn't just one look, but it was a more condensed set of products. So I wouldn't be as overwhelmed by the massiveness of my collection! A couple different eyeshadow palettes, several lipstick choices... that kind of thing. I would hate to do a "face of the month." I would get bored out of my mind!
  Now that I have finally got all my makeup organized in my Elfa system, I think it's much easier for me to use my goodies! I can see everything and quickly access the variety that I have! I am definitely enjoying my makeup so much more now! But I think choosing a "palette of the week" might be my next challenge... to help me focus on trying to diversify my eye looks.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwww adorable... the kids, the hubby, ALL of it! I think it's very sweet that he supports your collection and love of makeup. SO many significant others don't at all! But it's good that you realize a makeup item isn't a collectible like a tool. It WILL get to a point where you can't use it or sell it. With your babies and family taking up a lot of your time, I think he likes knowing that you have that little something that brings you joy... and is just a fun hobby for you! And there honestly isn't ANY value that can be put on that! So GOOD FOR HIM! Give him a big Specktra hug for us!!   My monthly bag wasn't just one look, but it was a more condensed set of products. So I wouldn't be as overwhelmed by the massiveness of my collection! A couple different eyeshadow palettes, several lipstick choices... that kind of thing. I would hate to do a "face of the month." I would get bored out of my mind! Now that I have finally got all my makeup organized in my Elfa system, I think it's much easier for me to use my goodies! I can see everything and quickly access the variety that I have! I am definitely enjoying my makeup so much more now! But I think choosing a "palette of the week" might be my next challenge... to help me focus on trying to diversify my eye looks.


  Yes he's awesome. 13 years and still going strong! He knows it's just a hobby but I don't think he would want to actually add it up at cost. He may change his views haha  I think the palette of the week would be great. I'm also going to try and not do any lipstick repeats in a week as well. I don't wear a lot of makeup in the summer as I'm in sprinklers or the pool with the kids so should be easier. Although I've warned my husband that a large purchase will be happening soon at MAC with the aquatic collection. I really do need a cheaper hobby lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2014)

The palette of the week would be awesome! Also the blush of the day one


----------



## singer82 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry I've been mia. pixiedancer congrats to your son! You've got to be one proud mama. Little boys are so precious. I really want a son. My clocks a tickin. But my husband just isn't ready.  Mosha so glad to hear your fiance is doing well! Sending well wishes your way  Naynadine hope your Dad gets better soon! Will keep him and you in my prayers for a speedy solution.  And my heart breaks for all that have lost someone close. I couldn't even imagine what you are going through. Big hugs to you all :grouphug:   Heygreyness *waiting for the beans to be spilled*  Day 10: Lush Amber (this one is almost gone yay!) Day 11: Whirls and Twirls tues no makeup day Day 12: Love Long Distance


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 26, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Day 12: Love Long Distance


  Thanks doll! I am busting at the seams with pride for that little nugget! His tenacity and drive blow me away! I know I was NOWHERE NEAR as goal oriented and motivated as he is when I was that age! (And you would be one adorable mama! No rush...)


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I think she and Bert are having twins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I wanna know too! I don't like secrets.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thought April was going to be bad for my low buy. But I'm only getting two lippies from Playland and maybe one from By Request. Quite proud of myself! Alluring Aquatic is another story! Lol


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 27, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? Its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours! Currently sitting in the "to go bag"  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie! Definitley a keeper. Very wearable and moisturising too after a whole days wear.  Day 17: Bourjois Rouge Edition in 17 Rose Millesime - hmmm its ok, a coral pink no glitter or shimmer, a cream but not shiney. Bog standard really and so far it looks ok and feels ok on the lips, but it is just ok.  This challenge has made me rethink the lippies I want to buy! I nearly acquired a bourjois rouge edition velvet when they were released yesterday, but the sleek matte me didn't work for me so I held off. when they are in store I may get one to test the formula.  I have loads of points on a loyalty card - thinking I want to spend it on make up at some point this year but currently holding onto them as I really don't want to waste them! I may swatch the new Estee Lauder or Dior Lipsticks and get one of those and save the rest. But for now i am going to try to resist and continue to destash my lippie draw!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



 
 
 




 
I wanna know too! I don't like secrets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 



  Me too, i really want to know!!!  I am hoping it is lovely news.... I think the lipstick name was an unsubtle HerGreyness Clue!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 27, 2014)

@HerGreyness: Dish, girl! Now you have to tell us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hugs to everyone who lost a beloved one! I read all the posts yesterday morning and it made me tear up. I'm very close to my family and seeing that I lost my grandpa not long ago, this hit close to home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Lipstick challenge:

  Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure

  So far I like every lipstick/lipbalm I've worn during this challenge. Not so sure about Fanfare, though. It pulls way too yellow and coral on me. I can't B2M it because I got it via B2M, so I think I'll try and use it up.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> @HerGreyness: Dish, girl! Now you have to tell us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't think that matters. I've B2M'd lippies that I got thru B2M lots of times. They just mark the tube so you can't return it for any value... so that they know it's a B2M obtained item and not a purchase. It's still usable for B2M. HTH


----------



## jennyap (Mar 27, 2014)

Updated list:  1: Dior Addict - 583 Backstage 2: Clarins Joli Rouge Brilliant - Sweet Plum 3: Mac - Outrageously Fun 4: Mac - What A Feeling 5: Mac - Plumful 6: YSL Rouge Pur Couture Golden Lustre - 110 Fuchsia Symbole 7: Mac - Grand Dame 8: Mac - Just a Bite 9: Clinique Chubby Stick - Woppin' Watermelon 10: Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Ultra - Rose Aurora *11: Dior Diorific - 046 Minuit* Not 100% sold on this. The colour is pretty, but I think there's something about it that just doesn't work for me. Maybe the sparkly matte finish, or maybe it was just that I didn't wear it with a full face and it's a touch too formal for that. I'll give it another chance, but this may be going in my swaps. *12: Mac - Morning Rose 13: Mac - Dreaming Dahlia 14: Dior Addict - Espiegle*


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 27, 2014)

[@]HerGreyness[/@], you know you are wrong for this!!!  You and Bert are getting married, are y'all?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Someone owes me a SECrET!!!!!    Anyway day 14: coquette.  This challenge is the best thing invented cause now only am I whipping out lippys I havent worn but in challenging myself to use shadows I haven't worn too.   So I paired the bright blues from my electric palette with some neutrals from my naked 3 (poor palette only has seen 4-5 uses and it's not fair). So this is making me fall in love w my stuff all over again and making me see the beauties I have already.   What's everyone wearing today !???  And where's @hergrayness !??? Someone owes me a secreettttttt!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 27, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Thought April was going to be bad for my low buy. But I'm only getting two lippies from Playland and maybe one from By Request. Quite proud of myself! Alluring Aquatic is another story! Lol


  Tell me about it! I am saving for that collection so nothing for me till then


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hmm slowly falling out with todays lippie and it wasn't love to start with....in the "to go pile" it goes, just reached for my lanolips off my desk!  I want HerGreyness & Bert Happy News!!!!  I have work to do and I keep checking back here for news! Tell us PLEASE HerGreyness! We are desperate!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 27, 2014)

Today's lip is Revlon lipstick in Wink for Pink (pretty warmish neutral pink) with MAC CSG in Double Happiness.    My face is bronzed and ready for summer! I used Gilty Bronze bronzer stick to contour and under my blush, then topped with NYX blush in Terra Cotta, plus Adored MSF.   I used a Sonia Kashuk eye palette I got in the fall - I think it's called Jewel of an Eye. Talk about falling for YouTube and blog hype. I can't make myself like this thing. I tried to use a bronzy taupe and it applied way darker than the pan. I might have to toss it.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

She's notoriously MIA ..... Hmmmm way to stir the pot!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 27, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Would the Muji drawers work?


They might, I will have to check them out! Is there anywhere I can see them in person?


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 27, 2014)

[@]HerGreyness[/@] where are you?!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't think that matters. I've B2M'd lippies that I got thru B2M lots of times. They just mark the tube so you can't return it for any value... so that they know it's a B2M obtained item and not a purchase. It's still usable for B2M. HTH





PixieDancer said:


> I don't think that matters. I've B2M'd lippies that I got thru B2M lots of times. They just mark the tube so you can't return it for any value... so that they know it's a B2M obtained item and not a purchase. It's still usable for B2M. HTH


   I've done this too. Although at my Mac counter they have never marked the bottom. Idk why lol. Pixie is it too late for me to join the low buy group? I wanna play too lol


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Paint&Ink Chick* 





I've done this too. Although at my Mac counter they have never marked the bottom. Idk why lol.
Pixie is it too late for me to join the low buy group? I wanna play too lol


  Its never too late to come and join us....welcome to the dark side!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 27, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> I've done this too. Although at my Mac counter they have never marked the bottom. Idk why lol. Pixie is it too late for me to join the low buy group? I wanna play too lol


  It's never too late!! Welcome!!  Ok so what is this secret [@]HerGreyness[/@] has? Maybe she knows about the AA collection!!   Day 17: MAC Daddy's Little Girl Lipstick w/Mall Madness on top Nars Gaiety Blush Dior Grege Palette - my favorite neutral palette of all time.  I did cheat a little to try on kittenish. Omg love it!! I will reapply daddy's little girl once it wears off. This MAC only is kill in me though. There are only a few shades I have left that I'm excited to wear again. The rest? Ehh


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe @Hergreyness will tell us that cosmetic prices will go down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Wouldn't that be something...


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ooo I like that! Lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 27, 2014)

Me too! Or maybe that the Huggables are coming back  That would be awesome.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They might, I will have to check them out! Is there anywhere I can see them in person?


Not that I'm aware of, but that doesn't mean much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would check out YouTube videos and really watch for products that they show in the drawers that you recognize so you can have a solid size comparison.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My Lipstick challenge keeps getting interrupted. I felt pretty sick today with a cold that's trying to come on me... So it's another day of no lippie for me!
> 
> I'm not counting the days I don't wear lipstick though, so eventually I'll get through 30 Lipsticks!


  I hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 27, 2014)

Day 2: Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
  Day 3: B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink. I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus. I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
  Day 5: L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!! I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost.
  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me. Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips. The more I wear it the better my lips look. LOVE!!
  Day 7: MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail. I don't know why I fell in love with this. I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.
  Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies. This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale. I love it!!
  Day 9: MAC Feed The Senses. This one is a tough one for me. When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol. I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly.
  Day 10: WnW Cherry Bomb. one of the few vampy colors I have. I can't do this straight on the lips though, it's too intense. I kind of mix it with lip balm and I like the color, but it's bleeding on me. I need to remember to put MAC prep & prime lip stuff under it to see if that helps at all.
  Day 11: MAC Lady at Play - I go through phases where I like oranges, then I don't like oranges. I like this formula so I will keep this one for the days I'm "in the mood" for orangy lips. 
  Day 12: Maybelline Hot Plum - this is one of my favorite purple l/s, definitely not going in the purge pile!!
  Day 13: nada!!!
  Day 14: NYX Doll - when I first discovered NYX they were having a 50% off sale and I bought probably 30 l/s.  Most of them have been given away or sold except for this one.  It's a very flattering color for me, I should really wear it more often.
  Update on day 14.  I'm not sure NYX doll is a keeper.  I swear I had to reapply it every 30 minutes.  I might have to carry that one around in my purse at the mall looking for a dupe.  
  Day 15:  Maybelline Color Whisper Mad for Magenta - I really like this color and wish I had a lipstick similar to this.  I'm thinking Heavenly Hybrid would have been what I was looking for but I didn't get any l/s from FoF.   Did anyone get HH?  Like it?

*Day 16: Revlon Suede l/s in Muse.  This has got to be the worst l/s formula in the history of l/s formulas.  Sticky, patchy and gross.  But then....  I layered NYX Dolly Pink gloss over it and it made the most perfect base for a gloss.  I didn't have to touch up for about 5 hours.  I was going to toss Muse in the trash but I'm going to hang on to it for under glosses.*

*Day 17:  MAC Reel Sexy - I love this.*


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Paint&Ink Chick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol! Thnx Charlotte, I'll def come over to the dark side (enter sinister laugh) lol. Can someone fill me in & lmk the "rules" ? Thnx


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 27, 2014)

No rules! Each person has there own rules, it depends on what your goals are!  Some are just limiting the amount from each collections others have a number of products per month or the whole year. Others are using monetary limits.  Some are trying to avoid certain product types.  The key is to access your stash and set the rules that help you reach your low but aims.  Personally I am trying to reduce the volume in My stash my purging and be more selective in what I buy.  Currently some people, me included are wearing 30 different lippies for 30 days, this is helping us decide what really works and what doesn't but also show dome love to our stashes.  A lot of people have done full inventories and posted the results as a way of recognising the issues in the stash they have and what they need to do to reach the stash they want.  We offer support in purchasing descision and try to discourage huge hauls that are rash decisions rather than considered purchases.   We also support each other with other life issues, anything goes as long as it isn't enabling!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking around for Her Greyness!  SPILL IT! LOL


----------



## boschicka (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

  I have a 15% off code for SAKS (sadly expires tonight).  I'm not trying to enable anyone, but if you PLANNED to purchase something that can be found at SAKS, you can save some money in addition to all that you have saved with your low buy!  I haven't tested this particular code, but in the past they have worked for me on beauty purchases.  These coupons are the only way I know of to save money on brands like Tom Ford, Le Metier de Beaute, etc.
  Let me know if you can use the code.  I wanted to offer it here to all the kind ladies of this thread.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 27, 2014)

Great. Got ya, The 30 lippies in 30 days is a great idea and I actually wear all my lipglasses (I'm not a l/s person). I think I'm just trying to Not spend so much this year, since school. And try to actually use the items I have more. I'm home most of the time, so gotta think of a creative way to get the most out my stash for the times I don't go anywhere. Should be interesting.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 27, 2014)

After a couple more attempts to hack my way to a pink-coral lip (neither of which went well), I've decided the best solution for me is to break my lipstick or lipgloss no-buy and get a pink-coral lip colour. :nods: It is a gap in my collection, after all, and it is a colour I'd get a fair amount of use out of, IMO, particularly during the summer.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 27, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> After a couple more attempts to hack my way to a pink-coral lip (neither of which went well), I've decided the best solution for me is to break my lipstick or lipgloss no-buy and get a pink-coral lip colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds reasonable.  I think a pink-coral lip is great for a natural look without being the typical "your lips but better" shades, if that makes sense.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 27, 2014)

Lipstick of the day:   MAC Huggable Rich  Marron - I ️️️️ this lipstick!


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

this did not quote.. lol.  but as to prices coming down, very very unlikely.  We will see the nickel and dime 50 cent increments until doomsday.  Nothing will drop in price/ Fed might raise interest rates too.. so that's a negative as well.

  as to my "secret" ... it will have to hold till next Tuesday when I get confirmation of all that I am expecting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to happen.

  all my Nosy Nellies will have to wait for me to get my confirmation and then I will post
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as for my lippie today, it's simple Romance #55 Chanel RCS.. I am coming down with a cold.. err.  yea.

@mosha010





 you nutty girl!  


  Bert says


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

oh and I just purchased two pans of the MAC blushes -- Peony petal and Lovecloud
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  other than this, I have been an


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> It's never too late!! Welcome!!  Ok so what is this secret [@]HerGreyness[/@] has? Maybe she knows about the AA collection!!   Day 17: MAC Daddy's Little Girl Lipstick w/Mall Madness on top Nars Gaiety Blush Dior Grege Palette - my favorite neutral palette of all time.  I did cheat a little to try on kittenish. Omg love it!! I will reapply daddy's little girl once it wears off. This MAC only is kill in me though. There are only a few shades I have left that I'm excited to wear again. The rest? Ehh[/quote  Thanks! I bet your day 17 look was Fab, luv Mall Madness.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> this did not quote.. lol.  *but as to prices coming down, very very unlikely. * We will see the nickel and dime 50 cent increments until doomsday.  Nothing will drop in price/ Fed might raise interest rates too.. so that's a negative as well.
> 
> as to my "secret" ... it will have to hold till next Tuesday when I get confirmation of all that I am expecting
> 
> ...


  I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Counting down the hours till Tuesday, lol.


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh and I just purchased two pans of the MAC blushes -- Peony petal and Lovecloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two of my favorite colors!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> No rules! Each person has there own rules, it depends on what your goals are!  Some are just limiting the amount from each collections others have a number of products per month or the whole year. Others are using monetary limits.  Some are trying to avoid certain product types.  The key is to access your stash and set the rules that help you reach your low but aims.  Personally I am trying to reduce the volume in My stash my purging and be more selective in what I buy.  Currently some people, me included are wearing 30 different lippies for 30 days, this is helping us decide what really works and what doesn't but also show dome love to our stashes.  A lot of people have done full inventories and posted the results as a way of recognising the issues in the stash they have and what they need to do to reach the stash they want.  We offer support in purchasing descision and try to discourage huge hauls that are rash decisions rather than considered purchases.   We also support each other with other life issues, anything goes as long as it isn't enabling!


  Great summary!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> this did not quote.. lol.  but as to prices coming down, very very unlikely.  We will see the nickel and dime 50 cent increments until doomsday.  Nothing will drop in price/ Fed might raise interest rates too.. so that's a negative as well.  as to my "secret" ... it will have to hold till next Tuesday when I get confirmation of all that I am expecting  to happen.  all my Nosy Nellies will have to wait for me to get my confirmation and then I will post:yahoo:   as for my lippie today, it's simple Romance #55 Chanel RCS.. I am coming down with a cold.. err.  yea.  @mosha010  :frenz:  you nutty girl!     Bert says


  Next Tuesday?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can u give us a clue!? Is it love related? Or Mac related?   That's the only things I care about right now lmfao.     Hi Bert!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hi Bert!!


  LMAO


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Two of my favorite colors!!
> I have been eyeing PP blush forever... I am still trying to resist! Is it unique or pretty dupable?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> ...


  HeeHee @ "Hi Bert!" You crack me up! 

  PS I'd like a hint too please.... FYI @HerGreyness !!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's both!






  Bert sends kiss back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all the specktra ladies.. he loves to kiss


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

@PixieDancer

  you all wanna know cause your'e a bunch of nosey nellies..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I can tell you it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though)


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PixieDancer
> 
> you all wanna know cause your'e a bunch of nosey nellies..
> 
> ...


  You go to the zoo and put juicy steaks right outside the lions' cages don't you??? I just know you do. LOL


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You go to the zoo and put juicy steaks right outside the lions' cages don't you??? I just know you do. LOL


  darling, what would life be without some fun and humor?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  did you see me in San Diego?  oh oh


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer*
> 
> 
> You go to the zoo and put juicy steaks right outside the lions' cages don't you??? I just know you do. LOL
> ...


   You're killing me I must knowwwwww!!!!!    Hmmm could it be a color story!?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Are you moving ? Closer to one of us and can't wait to go shopping with?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Are youuuuu getting work done? (You don't need it! Don't!)


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Did youuuuu see any of the new collections but can't talk about it


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't want to go w the obvious: you sneaked a peek at Bert's coat and he had a ring hidden for u and a "plan for special dinner"


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

The ring box had a lippy inside of it.


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Are youuuuu getting work done? (You don't need it! Don't!)


  Yes to both .. and lol to both too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I even had time to dye my hair.. lol.. it's gotta be ready for the weekend


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


 
  LMAO

  I can't tell yet.. yet..


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Did youuuuu see any of the new collections but can't talk about it


  I have seen new collections 24 months ago.. I almost forget them.. lol

  it's my destiny.. in for a penny in for a pound


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aaaaaaaagggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh  I'm like a chihuahua right now jumping up and down I swear. Lol.   Ur so bad ! Hahaa


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Are you moving ? Closer to one of us and can't wait to go shopping with?


 
  I will be moving.. but not yet.

  And when I am in NYC I will call you and take you to my hangouts


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

You are! He's gonna pop the question I know it! Omg!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

Mosha is @HerGreyness's Lioness! LOL "FEED HER THE STEAK... DAMMIT WOMAN!" HeeHee I'm dying over here!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yesssss! I will dream on this darling!   I shall (impatiently) wait


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Mosha is @HerGreyness's Lioness! LOL "FEED HER THE STEAK... DAMMIT WOMAN!" HeeHee I'm dying over here!


  LMAOooooooooooooooo


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Mosha is @HerGreyness's Lioness! LOL "FEED HER THE STEAK... DAMMIT WOMAN!" HeeHee I'm dying over here!


   I fall way too easy all she had to do is say: I got a secret I can't tell.   That's it ! My FBI spidey sense got all messed up and I can't even sleep.  She's so bad and she knows it


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

I got the hiccups laughing


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> LMAOooooooooooooooo


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

poor baby Mosha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  patience is always rewarded!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

I better get a PM warning me in advance when the secret gets unleashed upon the world!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> That's it ! My FBI spidey sense got all messed up and I can't even sleep. She's so bad and she knows it


  Awwww man.... You're not @HerGreyness's Lion... you are her Biyatch! LOL She's got you RIGHT where she wants you! This is all very naughty! And she was coming with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a bit ago too! LMFAO


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I better get a PM warning me in advance when the secret gets unleashed upon the world!


 
  I will pm you and you only


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I will pm you and you only


  Oh HELL no!! I'll be your Biyatch too!! I want to be in the PM group! 
  "I washed my face and hands before I come, I did!" ~ Eliza Doolittle


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hehehe I love you guys


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hehehe I love you guys


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't forget to let me in on the super duper exciting secret as well, guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have no idea what it could be. Going to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will probably dream about it, lol.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hahahaha I paid for the 1st privilege with almost 24 hours of agony ! Lol (and ongoing until I find out!!!


----------



## liba (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I will pm you and you only


  I don't need to be in the secret PM group, but I want to wish you everything wonderful and that your life is entering a new phase that will be even more fabulous and joyful than ever! Also, you're the one who sounds like she will need all the nice, juicy steak she can rip into - gotta keep up your strength, HG!


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

liba said:


> I don't need to be in the secret PM group, but I want to wish you everything wonderful and that your life is entering a new phase that will be even more fabulous and joyful than ever! Also, you're the one who sounds like she will need all the nice, juicy steak she can rip into - gotta keep up your strength, HG!


  Thank you Liba.. you are always so kind and wonderful


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 27, 2014)

_Psst...what the rest of us need to do is pretend we all know what the secret is. Many congratulations, so happy for you, etc etc._


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> _Psst...what the rest of us need to do is pretend we all know what the secret is. Many congratulations, so happy for you, etc etc._


  LOL

  Audrey, I should ignore you for making me blow up the screen!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am so happy for you [@]HerGreyness[/@]!! You deserve all the great things I know are coming your way!    Today I wore Morning Rose l/s. Its such a gorgeous everyday pink! I love it to pieces


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 27, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] so glad you are feeling better! Big hugs!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> _Psst...what the rest of us need to do is pretend we all know what the secret is. Many congratulations, so happy for you, etc etc._


  Yes I agree. All kidding and blatant immaturity (and lioness pawing at the steak) aside whatever it is, you deserve it to be a super awesome thing and were happy for u hunny.


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you Mosha!

  Bert's here.. going out!

  xoxox


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PixieDancer   you all wanna know cause your'e a bunch of nosey nellies..:haha:   (I can tell you it's :hot:  though)


  Tell us, dammit! We can't wait til Tuesday!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I will pm you and you only:flower:


  What?!?! Oh hell no! Tell me too!!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 27, 2014)

. For my Day #3' I wore MAC Sequin mixed with a bit of Fusion Pink.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> _Psst...what the rest of us need to do is pretend we all know what the secret is. Many congratulations, so happy for you, etc etc._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OOOoooo this sounds purty!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

Day 12 Lippie: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion (LOVE this baby!)


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Tell us what you found...  I'm obsessed with anything peach or coral right now.   LMAO


  The only coral lippie I own is NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Lodhi, and while it is super gorgeous, it is a more orange/peach-coral.  





PixieDancer said:


> Hey... you found a need and didn't just buy to buy! BRAVO girl... let us know how the search goes and what you choose! I'm super curious! If you like OCC Lip Tars, they have some really pretty corals. And you can mix shades to get the perfect color! Sephora's sale is coming up, so you could snag it for 15% off!


  I'm currently having a looksee around the interwebs, and so far I've found a few contenders: MAC Crosswires, Maybelline Shocking Coral (one of the ColorSensational Vivids), OCC Trollop (maybe w/Feathered?). Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 27, 2014)

I LOVE Shocking Coral. I just got MAC Ravishing which is a beautiful coral.   Right now I'm lemming after a pink-coral too and on my radar is: MAC Mineralize in Be a Lady, Lime Crime Geradium (I believe Shocking Coral is quite similar), and Too Faced La Creme in Juicy Melons (the name, omg I want it just for the name). I will pick one, or maybe two if I have leftover birthday money after I buy the replacement tennis shoes and other things on my wish list.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 27, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > It's never too late!! Welcome!!  Ok so what is this secret [@]HerGreyness[/@] has? Maybe she knows about the AA collection!!   Day 17: MAC Daddy's Little Girl Lipstick w/Mall Madness on top Nars Gaiety Blush Dior Grege Palette - my favorite neutral palette of all time.  I did cheat a little to try on kittenish. Omg love it!! I will reapply daddy's little girl once it wears off. This MAC only is kill in me though. There are only a few shades I have left that I'm excited to wear again. The rest? Ehh
> ...


 Thanks! Yes it's one if the few glosses I actually wear


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Right now I'm lemming after a pink-coral too and on my radar is: MAC Mineralize in Be a Lady, Lime Crime Geradium (I believe Shocking Coral is quite similar), and Too Faced La Creme in Juicy Melons (the name, omg I want it just for the name). I will pick one, or maybe two if I have leftover birthday money after I buy the replacement tennis shoes and other things on my wish list.


  Ravishing is sooooo pretty! I use that one a lot! (I actually got BAL and haven't tried it yet!) but Lady At Play Mineralize Lipstick is a FAV of mine too!


----------



## liba (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Let's see... look into OCC Grandma (I know, horrible name!), NYX Haute Melon, MAC Ravishing, or check images of MAC's Razzledazzler (it's LE but I have a brand new BU I could sell you if you like photos of it. I wear mine a lot, interchangeably with Ravishing)
> Ohhhh... and Lady At Play MAC Mineralize Lipstick is GORGEOUS! There's been some debate on whether or not these older shades are going away, so if you like this one... grab it quick just in case. I know a lot of people complain about the cost of the Mineralize Lipstick, but I think they are worth the price. JMHO
> 
> Ravishing is sooooo pretty! I use that one a lot! (I actually got BAL and haven't tried it yet!) but Lady At Play Mineralize Lipstick is a FAV of mine too!


  Be a Lady is even nicer than Lady At Play!!!

  Then, there are the amazing Teen Dream (for a salmon coral) or Go For Girlie (for pink coral) Patentpolishes. 

  Of if you want to be low-buy and use the stash you already have, buy the yellow lipstick or gloss from Playland - that will turn every pink, red or orange into a coral instantly!


----------



## liba (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't update the lipsticks I've been wearing:

  13. (Sun) Be Good Mineralize lipstick
  14. (Mon) Good Taste Mineralize ls
  15. (Tu) Baking Beauty MLB
  16. (Wed) my first skip day!
  17. (Thu) Hopelessly Devoted patentpolish (so juicy and beautiful!!!!)


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

liba said:


> Be a Lady is even nicer than Lady At Play!!!
> 
> Then, there are the amazing Teen Dream (for a salmon coral) or Go For Girlie (for pink coral) Patentpolishes.
> 
> Of if you want to be low-buy and use the stash you already have, buy the yellow lipstick or gloss from Playland - that will turn every pink, red or orange into a coral instantly!


  I really need to pull out my BaL sometime within the next week! If it's nicer than LaP... I'll be THRILLED! Because LaP has got to be one of my top fav coral lippies!

  We were just giving @shellygrrl some coral lippie recs... She has a hole in her stash that needs filled. As for me.. I'm sticking to my low-buy and have plenty of corals I need to enjoy! But VERY good advice about the yellow products from Playland!! I plan on using the yellow OCC lip tar the same way with my pink & red lip tars! Yippee! SEE... I just knew you'd be so helpful in here!! Thanks hun!

  Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Playland products. I need to get my list to 3 items or less!! You're always such a huge help!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

liba said:


> I didn't update the lipsticks I've been wearing:
> 
> *13. (Sun) Be Good Mineralize lipstick*
> 14. (Mon) Good Taste Mineralize ls
> ...


  I'd LOVE to see some Liba pics with these if you ever have some to share!


----------



## liba (Mar 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'd LOVE to see some Liba pics with these if you ever have some to share!


  I've been wanting to take some photos of Be Good and Pure Pout for everyone. I got to try on all the rest of the Patentpolishes too, and will for sure want to do a few photos of my favorites, but i don't pick them up until next week.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 28, 2014)

Awe I missed all the fun! Excited to hear your news HerGreyness. You derserve so much happiness!


----------



## MissTania (Mar 28, 2014)

The last 3 days:

  Chanel RAV L'ecletante
  Chanel RAV La Diva (I really fell in love with this shade yesterday, it lasted all day too. I am unsure if it is LE or Permanent)
  Chanel Rouge Coco Cambon- it's a nice classic red, but it doesn't excite me, and it has not received much love...but it's nice enough to keep. I just ran errands today and wore it, it's nice enough for that purpose lol.

  I've also been switching up my nail polishes, blushes and fragrances, fragrances take forever to get through and I have been low buying in that department for a while now.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 28, 2014)

MissTania said:


> The last 3 days:
> 
> Chanel RAV L'ecletante
> Chanel RAV La Diva (I really fell in love with this shade yesterday, it lasted all day too. I am unsure if it is LE or Permanent)
> ...


  Fragrances and nail polish take me forever to use too.. I've been working on the same *half *of a double sided rollerball for months because I can only really wear it at home (my city is extremely "scentsitive" and most places ban scents). My two most used nail polishes I'm not even half way done..


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 28, 2014)

Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop


  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 

  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 

  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse
  Day 17: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Fragrances and nail polish take me forever to use too.. I've been working on the same *half* of a double sided rollerball for months because I can only really wear it at home (my city is extremely "scentsitive" and most places ban scents). My two most used nail polishes I'm not even half way done..


  Ay what does that mean? They frown upon people smelling of scent?


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 



this did not quote.. lol.  but as to prices coming down, very very unlikely.  We will see the nickel and dime 50 cent increments until doomsday.  Nothing will drop in price/ Fed might raise interest rates too.. so that's a negative as well.
 
as to my "secret" ... it will have to hold till next Tuesday when I get confirmation of all that I am expecting
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to happen.
 
all my Nosy Nellies will have to wait for me to get my confirmation and then I will post
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
as for my lippie today, it's simple Romance #55 Chanel RCS.. I am coming down with a cold.. err.  yea.
 
@mosha010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you nutty girl!  
 
 
Bert says
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 



  Thats my favourite RCS - the one I have nearly finished and want to repurchase!


----------



## lyseD (Mar 28, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> PixieDancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey... you found a need and didn't just buy to buy! BRAVO girl... let us know how the search goes and what you choose! I'm super curious! If you like OCC Lip Tars, they have some really pretty corals. And you can mix shades to get the perfect color! Sephora's sale is coming up, so you could snag it for 15% off!
> ...


  Crosswire is very pretty. I just picked up Fanfare and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. Super wearable and I think nice for spring.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> They frown upon people smelling of scent?


  I'm really scent sensitive. When others around me smell strongly of perfume (strong enough for me to smell it when I'm not at an intimate distance from them) it frequently makes me sneeze and triggers allergy related breathing problems. I know that the wearer enjoys the scent, but it causes a reaction almost exactly like secondhand smoke or pollen to me. Obviously not ideal in a business setting.

  It's becoming far more common for certain locations (healthcare settings and some offices, for instance) to be 'scent-free'.

  A small amount of scent that is really only detectable to the person themselves and someone nuzzled up to them isn't a problem; it's those who leave a trail of scent behind them or come into an elevator or other small area with strong scent on.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'm really scent sensitive. When others around me smell strongly of perfume (strong enough for me to smell it when I'm not at an intimate distance from them) it frequently makes me sneeze and triggers allergy related breathing problems. I know that the wearer enjoys the scent, but it causes a reaction almost exactly like secondhand smoke or pollen to me. Obviously not ideal in a business setting.  It's becoming far more common for certain locations (healthcare settings and some offices, for instance) to be 'scent-free'.  A small amount of scent that is really only detectable to the person themselves and someone nuzzled up to them isn't a problem; it's those who leave a trail of scent behind them or come into an elevator or other small area with strong scent on.


  I get you, dove deodorant does that to me. I didnt know even offices were implementing scent free.zones, thats mad!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'm really scent sensitive. When others around me smell strongly of perfume (strong enough for me to smell it when I'm not at an intimate distance from them) it frequently makes me sneeze and triggers allergy related breathing problems. I know that the wearer enjoys the scent, but it causes a reaction almost exactly like secondhand smoke or pollen to me. Obviously not ideal in a business setting.
> 
> It's becoming far more common for certain locations (healthcare settings and some offices, for instance) to be 'scent-free'.
> 
> A small amount of scent that is really only detectable to the person themselves and someone nuzzled up to them isn't a problem; it's those who leave a trail of scent behind them or come into an elevator or other small area with strong scent on.


  What Audrey said! Canadians are polite and the east coast Canadians are extremely polite.. so the majority of places here like hospitals, universities, offices, etc. are scent free. I get headaches from scents as well, but mostly strong perfumes and B&BW products. I usually wear light fragrances just dabbed on my wrists or behind my ears but some people spray it heavily on their clothes and you can smell it when they walk in the room. I just wish the behavior of those people didn't cause a ban for the rest of us..


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 28, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? Its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours! Currently sitting in the "to go bag"  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie! Definitley a keeper. Very wearable and moisturising too after a whole days wear.  Day 17: Bourjois Rouge Edition in 17 Rose Millesime - hmmm its ok, a coral pink no glitter or shimmer, a cream but not shiney. Bog standard really and so far it looks ok and feels ok on the lips, but it is just ok.  Day 18: Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire....I love this and can't believe Chanel discontinued the formula...sad face, but I need to use it up and its definitely a stayer in my collection.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> What Audrey said! Canadians are polite and the east coast Canadians are extremely polite.. so the majority of places here like hospitals, universities, offices, etc. are scent free. I get headaches from scents as well, but mostly strong perfumes and B&BW products. I usually wear light fragrances just dabbed on my wrists or behind my ears but some people spray it heavily on their clothes and you can smell it when they walk in the room. I just wish the behavior of those people didn't cause a ban for the rest of us..


  Wow that's next level politeness! When I lived in Liverpool it was like a Vivienne Westwood Boudoir bomb! Kind of like what I'd imagine the days of Dior poison would have been like in the 80s


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



I'm curious what lippie didn't live up to your love!? 
 
;
  It was Bourjois Rouge Edition....its now in the disposal bag..... Bourjois has a lot of dupes for Chanel, the blushes etc and the bronzing primer, i thought the Bourjois Rouge Edition Shines would be like the Chanel Rouge Coco Shines but after taking part in the lipstick challenge I can tell the difference.  I purchased 2 new lippies at lunchtime, both different formulas. Not exactly low buy compliant but I am sticking to testing a formula properly before rushing off to buy every shade I like. That attitude got me into the mess that lead me to low buy and the liptick challenge has taught me soo much already so I wanted to see how I reacted in the shop faced with loads of colors....I stayed strong 1 lippie in each of the formulas I liked.  I got a sheer lips in red alert - these look to be along the same lines as the mac sheen supremes - the same vanilla scent and a gloss ink in Smitten - i love the colour of the gloss ink, hoping it works better than a YSL glossy stain on me. Will be adding these into my 30 day challenge and will report back!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 28, 2014)

I also want to say how much i enjoyed 60 odd posts of Hergreyness refusing to give any more info and everyone pushing for more.....It made me laugh alot!  I can't wait to hear the news on Tuesday!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> When I lived in Liverpool it was like a Vivienne Westwood Boudoir bomb! Kind of like what I'd imagine the days of Dior poison would have been like in the 80s


  I wore Dior Poison, but I never rolled nekkid/wore so much of it that it preceded me into a room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It might be the Canadian in me, but I think it's at best egocentric and at worst flagrantly rude to cause others in the area to feel sick because of the quantity of perfume worn. I'm glad the person likes it, but when I have to taste it and then wheeze I'm not too impressed.

  It's the whole individual rights vs. rights of others debate and there's never an easy answer to those. I just do my best to avoid those who wear a lot of perfume.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah it's a hard line to walk between wearing something for yourself and going ott at the discomfort of others. Suppose it's a regional thing as well, I know in Liverpool you'd smell someone coming! Whereas I never really pass someone and smell perfume where I live in the more rural parts.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 28, 2014)

Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 28, 2014)

Day 18: MAC Kittenish Patentpolish TheBalm NudeTude Palette Nars Mata Hari Blush  I really need to wear my balm stuff more.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 28, 2014)

Ladies, I got on Sephora last night. But fornately I was too tired to look. But so far I've did well this year, I think I've only gotten a few things for my bday. Good for me, I'll be back to later to post what I wore today. Thnx for making me fell welcomed to the group


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 28, 2014)

I love this community! The last few pages had me grinning like a Cheshire cat. I will patiently wait until Tuesday. By patiently I mean try every trick in the book to get the info before then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.


I love love love MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting it. I've moved this lippie to my makeup bag in my purse. I really hope that MAC releases this color and formula again. I was almost tempted to wear it twice in a row. I don't back up products often. I've maybe backed up items 4 times over the last few years. I'm more that happy to have backed this up. I only wish I had gotten more than one.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 28, 2014)

Day 14: liquid passion lipgloss from temp rising.     Cause at the imminent alluring aquatic collection I brought out all my last years stuff to compare to the pictures and also when the color story comes out I can evaluate with a fresh memory


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 28, 2014)

Friday theory of what @hergreyness 'a secret is:   She won the lottery.  But she can't say anything yet so there isn't some crazy hacker stalker waiting to pounce on that moolah?  I won't make it til Tuesday without a migraine lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I won't make it til Tuesday without a migraine lol


  I'll play.

  Extremely fashionable aliens abducted her to be their leader and on Tuesday they'll be unveiling a new world order where we'll all be her minions.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'll play.
> 
> Extremely fashionable aliens abducted her to be their leader and on Tuesday they'll be unveiling a new world order where we'll all be her minions.


   Love minions!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2014)

@HerGreyness, Tuesday is April Fool's Day, so that means you're going to have to tell us on Monday.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> @HerGreyness, Tuesday is April Fool's Day, so that means you're going to have to tell us on Monday.


  Ha!! I totally forgot about April Fool's. Nice try, @HerGreyness.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ha!! I totally forgot about April Fool's. Nice try, @HerGreyness. :amused:


   Now I feel like a dumbass. Totally forgot about 4/1. Damn you, [@]HerGreyness[/@]!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> @HerGreyness, Tuesday is April Fool's Day, so that means you're going to have to tell us on Monday.


 
  sure Yazmin, I am almost sure I will have confirmation by Monday.. instead of Tuesday or April Fools.  is anyone here a fool?


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

lippie of the day:  Tarte Lucky Lip whateverthehell matte stain.  I had forgotten how nice this is!


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Love minions!


  oh dear, Little Berts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TY Anneri!

@veronikawithak  .. I wish!.. aliens sounds like a great alternative to the human race now!


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 28, 2014)

I wish you the very best to you and Bert, HG!


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Today I wore Morning Rose l/s. Its such a gorgeous everyday pink! I love it to pieces


  thank you ILoveMakeup84 -- at least you are nice and not like the fiends on this thread


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

MadTheologian said:


> I wish you the very best to you and Bert, HG!


  Thank you her Madness..!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2014)

So I bought Shocking Coral today.


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

  thank you ILoveMakeup84 -- at least you are nice and not like the fiends on this thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  You misspelled "friends." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, that's what you get when you antagonize the kiddies.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lippie of the day:  Tarte Lucky Lip whateverthehell matte stain.  I had forgotten how nice this is!


 It's one if my favorites!! I have 2 one is on my swap list BNIB. I love it but I'll never get through one I have too many lipsticks now lol


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 28, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> 14 MAC Honeylove with maybelline nude l/l. I didn't like this color at first but now i love it.


    Isn't it like that especially with nude shades! I've bought at least 6 nude lippies this year and at first only liked 2 but now I LOVE them all! Lip liners transformed them from duds to studs! (Okay...that was corny...lol)


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 28, 2014)

My April challenge is going to be to use a different set of products each day, set them in a basket, look in the mirror at the end of the day and decide whether the performance warrants a keep or a toss. I'm calling it *Love It or Leave It April. *

  The only products I will use the same each day are:
  MAC MSF Natural to set my foundation, Becca primer - that way I can judge the foundation itself and not wonder if it might be the powder or primer
  My under eye setting powder - so I can judge the concealer itself
  Eyeshadow primer
  Brow products 
  Mascara

  I don't have enough foundations, concealers, bronzers, or highlighters to do not have repeats for 30 days, so it will just be until I try each of the products I have. After I do all my foundations, I can use one consistently and test my setting powders. I figure April is a good time of year to test because it's not especially dry/cold/humid/hot so the performance of any product shouldn't be too affected by changes in my skin or the climate. Obviously there are things I favor in certain seasons but April should be good moderate temps for testing. 

  I believe I have enough blushes, lipsticks, and eyeshadow palettes/depotted shadows to not have any repeats for 30 days. I may repeat my neutral matte eye quad for working with single shadows, since I don't have enough crease colors or brow highlights to last a month. I am good about tossing any eyeliner that smudges or transfers, so I don't feel like I need to test through those. 

  I'm slightly fearful of what a mess this might make of my vanity with products out of drawers and into toss piles, but it will be worth it! I might need to start a big toss bag in my closet. 

  This is going to be fairly labor-intensive with reporting in my findings every day but it will be worth it to really get through my stash instead of grabbing what I know I love.

  Anyone want to join me?


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 28, 2014)

Someone may be getting married o the mystery I have been cracking up laughing reading these post I love it here


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> You misspelled "friends."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL

  no, the FIENDS are alive and well in the playpen


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Someone may be getting married o the mystery I have been cracking up laughing reading these post I love it here


 

  allthingsglam, this is one dysfunctional family


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


>


  great colour!  enjoy!

  I need some more corals.. lol.. I changed my hair again.. and again!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> allthingsglam, this is one dysfunctional familyompom:


Yes u are right Lmbo but its all love


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> allthingsglam, this is one dysfunctional family


  Lol.

  Even though I'm assuming it's an april fool's joke attempt I still hope for happy Bert news.


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

lol, it feels like the Gremlins..


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol.
> 
> Even though I'm assuming it's an april fool's joke attempt I still hope for happy Bert news.


 
  me too... lol

  my lips shall remain sealed


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 28, 2014)

I went to the CCO


----------



## Debbs (Mar 28, 2014)

@Starlight77,  I got two blushes and a mascara special. It was a splurge but I had planned for it several months ago and I have done so well at skipping Mac etc this year I felt justified. No guilt has set in so far and more than likely it won't as I have been much more careful and selective with my ins/outs. Enjoy love! BTW, I just packaged a blush to be mailed off tomorrow! I think that it would suit someone a bit lighter than me.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 28, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @Starlight77,  I got two blushes and a mascara special. It was a splurge but I had planned for it several months ago and I have done so well at skipping Mac etc this year I felt justified. No guilt has set in so far and more than likely it won't as I have been much more careful and selective with my ins/outs. Enjoy love! BTW, I just packaged a blush to be mailed off tomorrow! I think that it would suit someone a bit lighter than me.


  I am excited about the blush as I alway wanted gentle but a friend sent me a ton of blushes in a swap and I totally didn't need more especially with those proenza blushes staring at me every time I peek on that thread haha Hope you enjoy your goodies too!!


----------



## Debbs (Mar 28, 2014)

I want some friends like that, Starlight!!! Lol :bouquet: I sealed the deal by getting those two blushes. Now i definitely will be skipping the Proenza ones.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 28, 2014)

I





Debbs said:


> I want some friends like that, Starlight!!! Lol :bouquet: I sealed the deal by getting those two blushes I have no alternative but to skip the Proenza ones.


   It's because Specktra friends are awesome!! I'm trying to talk myself out of them. I try to only buy MAC at the CCO. I figure if I can get it, it was meant to be but I'm so easily influenced and persuaded by swatches. I need to avoid collection threads to survive haha


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> LOL
> 
> no, the FIENDS are alive and well in the playpen
> 
> ...


  Hahahahhhaaa I feel ya girl, I do!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 28, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 13: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion

*Day 14: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten*


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I wore Dior Poison, but I never rolled nekkid/wore so much of it that it preceded me into a room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thank you for all the peach/coral recs...   instead of buying them all, I'll buy one at a time..   LOL    Definitely thinking of getting two of the yellow playland lippie. 


  I wish my job had scent free zones.  I get migraines INSTANTLY from strong colognes/perfurmes.  This kid on my job would bathe in it.  I always complained, but the managers ignored me.  I'm like seriously, I smell you before I see, and when you leave.  WTF.   Strong colognes/perfumes, actually make me recoil back.  I've been on the train and someone sprayed their perfume.  I'm not an asshole, but that day I was,, I made a loud exasperating sound and made a big show of having to move my seat.   I wish people would get that too much really is too much.   
  Even potpourri, incense, or anything strong can trigger one.  I used not beable to walk in the perfume section in a store.    ANyhoo, done rambling...


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 28, 2014)

Today I wore NYX megashine lipgloss in Dolly Pink. I love it!!   Btw guys my name is Anna since I know my username is kinda long lol and we are friends so


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Btw guys my name is Anna since I know my username is kinda long lol and we are friends so


  Hi Anna!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2014)

it's not quoting right, but I need to pull flaunting it back out.  But I wanted to stay away from purples this challenge b/c that's what I kept wearing  for awhile...   


  So ladies, I'm lost on the day, is today Friday, 17 days?  I haven't been wearing lippies everyday, so I'm lost.  But want to wear one everday til the end now.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 28, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Btw guys my name is Anna since I know my username is kinda long lol and we are friends so


  Awwww... we ARE friends! Yay to Anna!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 28, 2014)

I would quote but I'm on mobile and it's giving me trouble. On the subject of strong fragrance, I try really hard to use very little perfume. I was on Metformin for a few months and the whole time, when someone would wear a lot of perfume it downright made me sick (which was saddening because I love perfume). That taught me to use no more than one spray of a heavy perfume (like Midnight Poison or Poison) and two sprays of something light.   Also, this is just a personal preference, but I would rather someone tell me if my perfume is too strong. It's something that I try to be conscious of but if I can't tell I would much rather know.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 28, 2014)

I also can't handle strong fragrance.  I used to work with a guy who wore so much cologne that it would give me asthma attacks.  He was the nicest guy AND had a terminal illness, so I couldn't bring myself to say anything to him.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh and today was my Day 5.  I wore MAC Chic over Staunchly Stylish liner.  And now, just for an experiment I'm wearing Spontaneous Patent-polish lip pencil.  Love it!


----------



## singer82 (Mar 29, 2014)

HG!!! Sounds like awesome news. So happy to see you all giggly n cute over your sweetie!    Day 13: Wore Party Parrot/You've Got it on combo. Then after dinner just put on YGI.  Would have just worn PP but my eye makeup called for it to be not as bright. But I just really wanted to wear it today.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't count days I don't wear a lippy. Think PixieDancer is doing it that way as well.  





Prettypackages said:


> it's not quoting right, but I need to pull flaunting it back out.  But I wanted to stay away from purples this challenge b/c that's what I kept wearing  for awhile...      So ladies, I'm lost on the day, is today Friday, 17 days?  I haven't been wearing lippies everyday, so I'm lost.  But want to wear one everday til the end now.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 29, 2014)

I haveny worn makeup in two days. I've been really depressed and just really haven't cared. I wouldn't have even got out of bed Thursday if I hadn't had to meet for a group project. I know I need to make an appointment at the health center but it's like I can't even get motivated to do that.   We got a bit of a late start on our project and our professor sent us a really scathing email that totally just sapped everything out of me today. Plus I've been having discomfort in my gums that's really worrying me by they can't get me in until late April. Just never-ending.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I haveny worn makeup in two days. I've been really depressed and just really haven't cared. I wouldn't have even got out of bed Thursday if I hadn't had to meet for a group project. I know I need to make an appointment at the health center but it's like I can't even get motivated to do that.   We got a bit of a late start on our project and our professor sent us a really scathing email that totally just sapped everything out of me today. Plus I've been having discomfort in my gums that's really worrying me by they can't get me in until late April. Just never-ending.


  Crimson, I hope you feel better soon.  One of the many things that sucks about depression is how unmotivated you feel.  It's so hard to do anything.  Just give yourself a little time to feel down.  Then drag yourself to a Dr. For meds or talk. And just ignore those nasty profs!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> You misspelled "friends."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will claim it and wear it with pride! 

  Hello, my name is Yazmin, and I am a (sassy!) FIEND!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh, and I've been buying up makeup like a total fiend (couldn't resist!) from Makeup Geek, the Patentpolish pencils, lashes and Inglot gel liners.  I'm ready to play with some bright yellows and teals.  

  Got a skin biopsy done today, and now the numbness has finally worn off 13 hours later and the discomfort's creeping in.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 29, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> it's not quoting right, but I need to pull flaunting it back out.  But I wanted to stay away from purples this challenge b/c that's what I kept wearing  for awhile...      So ladies, I'm lost on the day, is today Friday, 17 days?  I haven't been wearing lippies everyday, so I'm lost.  But want to wear one everday til the end now.


 I have Saturday March 29 as day 19 if you didn't miss a day. I started when pixie mentioned it.  





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Today I wore NYX megashine lipgloss in Dolly Pink. I love it!!   Btw guys my name is Anna since I know my username is kinda long lol and we are friends so





Yazmin said:


> I will claim it and wear it with pride!   Hello, my name is Yazmin, and I am a (sassy!) FIEND!


  Hi Anna and Yazmin! And everyone else,  I'm Gina


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 29, 2014)

@crimsonquill157 babes get up that bed and force yourself to move forward.  You'll find that the whole act of motivating yourself to get out the house and do something for yourself will make you feel better.  Go for a light jog or evena good walk. Put on those headphones to a good pandora station (so what by pink is my favorite station when I'm feeling down) and just kick life in the nuts !! You can get through it! There's people out there without hands legs or important vital organs living and kicking it. Go outside and make us proud!   @yazmin I'm praying for good results on your biopsy and glad healing is coming through well.     Oh I'm a fiend alright. The worst kind of inquisitive interrogative worst case scenario creating- Completely fantasizing - FBI investigating fiend.   And iiiiiii like it! Lol    Theory of the day: they're getting a puppy.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Fragrances and nail polish take me forever to use too.. I've been working on the same *half *of a double sided rollerball for months because I can only really wear it at home (my city is extremely "scentsitive" and most places ban scents). My two most used nail polishes I'm not even half way done..


Lol, that's slow progress but progress nonetheless. I have never heard of a ban on scents in Australia, I wear perfume most days but if anyone comments on it at work I always ask if it bothers them and so far no one has said yes even when I prompt them and ask if they have a headache or allergies.I try not to wear anything too strong like Angel though.

  As for nail polishes- they take years to make a dent and I throw them out when about 1/4 is left and they don't apply nicely- I think thinners help but I haven't tried them. Feels good to throw them out but I have barely thrown any out lol I just have so many!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 29, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Lol, that's slow progress but progress nonetheless. I have never heard of a ban on scents in Australia, I wear perfume most days but if anyone comments on it at work I always ask if it bothers them and so far no one has said yes even when I prompt them and ask if they have a headache or allergies.I try not to wear anything too strong like Angel though.
> 
> As for nail polishes- they take years to make a dent and I throw them out when about 1/4 is left and they don't apply nicely- I think thinners help but I haven't tried them. Feels good to throw them out but I have barely thrown any out lol I just have so many!!


  I used a thinner on my top/base coat when it started bubbling on me and it works like a charm! Great investment.. although it means that it will take even longer to use a nail polish lol. I've been buying minis if I can.. My rule is that I can't have more than fit in the apothecary jar that I store them in. There's room for maybe 1 more.. haha.


----------



## dopista (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello ladies!! I've been away from Spectra for so long and I just had to comment on this thread. I have bought 8 nail polishes in the last week. Does any one else get into obsessive stages with beauty products? I've been through a MAC, NARS, skincare, makeup brushes and now apparently a nail product phase.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 29, 2014)

dopista said:


> Hello ladies!! I've been away from Spectra for so long and I just had to comment on this thread. I have bought 8 nail polishes in the last week. Does any one else get into obsessive stages with beauty products? I've been through a MAC, NARS, skincare, makeup brushes and now apparently a nail product phase.


yes I do this all the time now I'm in my wanting tom ford phase I hope this one dies down soon because I don't want to get addict to Tf ysl is really my limit lol


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 29, 2014)

Booohooo, today I bought my first beauty product since the beginning of March: one of L'Oréals Extraordinaire glosses. I just needed to have this. It was 10,85€ but since I sold my Escada perfume my wallet's not crying so much.
  This is also the lipstick (or gloss; whatever, I don't make a difference since I don't have that many glosses) for today.

  Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale

  Pixie - I've been told that you cannot B2M a lipstick that you got via B2M but I sure will try; thanks anyway!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Today's lip is Tarte Energy skintuitive(?) liosurgence or whatever - the pinky balm that changes color once applied.   I'm taking a 20% coupon to Ulta tonight and spending a few hours all by myself. I have been so, so good so I'm going to treat myself (within reason). I don't even feel a little bit guilty.


----------



## liba (Mar 29, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you for all the peach/coral recs...   instead of buying them all, I'll buy one at a time..   LOL    Definitely thinking of getting two of the yellow playland lippie.


  I would think twice about getting 2 Playlands. It's a weirdass color and is fussy to apply. Even if you mix it with other lipsticks, I think you can be pretty sure you won't get to the bottom of it any time soon.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 29, 2014)

Day 19: MAC Dreaminess Lipstick Ready To Party, Stolen Moment, Peachy Keen Shadows MAC Gentle Blush  Not feeling the hype of the mineralized lipstick. It does stay on a long time though and isn't drying. Ok I guess they are cool wish I tried a huggable oh well.  Lovingggggg gentle blush and my new (yet old) EDES lol


----------



## liba (Mar 29, 2014)

day 18 - skip (understandably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  19 - VG Riri lipstick, to make up for yesterday!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I went to the CCO


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 29, 2014)

Today I went to Sephora and was going to get a full makeover, but ended up mostly trying a new foundation. I'd been wearing MAC Studio Fix Fluid and after a couple hours, it was starting to look strange on my face, almost powdery? She tried a few on me but of the lot, I liked Kat Von D Lock-it Foundation. It felt nice... until she put the KVD primer underneath. Now it feels really... yucky. I went ahead and bought the foundation (I can return if it still feels like this without the primer) but I'm about 80% sure the problem is the primer. She put it on two hours ago and it still doesn't feel like it has dried.

  I considered a NARS blush but $30 is high for blush (for me, I'm not much on blush). I also tried on NARS Satin pencil in Luxembourg, which I really liked, but I decided to head to the MAC counter and see what they had similar. All Fired Up was close enough for me (and $9 cheaper!) and I also found Till Tomorrow Pro Longwear Lipcreme. I really like this and I will probably invest in more of those, the packaging is nice and sturdy, feels very expensive and the formula is nice, and they're only $2 more than the regular MAC lipsticks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 29, 2014)

CCOs generally have stuff from older LE collections (from at least two or three years prior... or maybe it's just the ones I've been to?), along with discontinued and permanent products.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 29, 2014)

liba said:


> i love Flaunting It - it was one of my first BUs. I've gone through one tube and haven't opened the new one yet. I think I'll wait for that until Fall, as it's more of a winter and early spring color for me. Until then, I will be using Spontenous Patentpolish, which is even better on me, since it has less brown!
> 
> 
> *NO MASCARA AFTER MIDNIGHT!!!!
> ...


  Lol!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 29, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Booohooo, today I bought my first beauty product since the beginning of March: one of L'Oréals Extraordinaire glosses. I just needed to have this. It was 10,85€ but since I sold my Escada perfume my wallet's not crying so much.
> This is also the lipstick (or gloss; whatever, I don't make a difference since I don't have that many glosses) for today.
> 
> Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
> ...


  Yeah. I had a manager at my CCO tell me that if a perm color isn't selling well at a certain location, they will send out their overstock. So it may just be something that isn't selling fast enough in your area, if it's a perm product.


----------



## lyseD (Mar 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> My mind is all over the place today. Dad's feeling worse. Now he can't eat, he's got stomach problems adding to his other issues, he can't even get up. And they're not really helping him there I think, he's just being isolated in a room, because they don't know where his stomach problems come from. My mom said he was crying tonight and saying he feels like he's dying. He's never like that, so I'm really scared.


  So sorry Nadine. It must be hard to see your dad so vulnerable. Hope he gets well soon. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 



  I'm so sorry to hear that your dad is still not feeling well! I highly recommend discussing his mental state with his doctors. It could be a side effect of his medication(s) that is causing his depression. But they definitely need to know how he's feeling! I think many people don't get the treatment they need because they think discussing their "feelings" with their doctor isn't important. But it really is. I hope they can help him feel better very soon. In the meantime, try to spend as much time with him as you can. Sometimes just knowing someone cares helps so much! 
  Hugs for you doll!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2014)

liba said:


> day 18 - skip (understandably
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Darling Libaaaaaaaaaa.. please get well and feel better soon!  If you want a Flaunting it, let me know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was one of my better collex.. lol.

  get well soon! we rely on your reviews!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  my lippie today:  





  these are the EL Pure color envy.. tumultous pink -- I LOVE the texture of these!  I have a few, but of course, all are in standard blue tubes


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I'm taking a 20% coupon to Ulta tonight and spending a few hours all by myself. I have been so, so good so I'm going to treat myself (within reason). I don't even feel a little bit guilty.


  oy, my lips turn everything a plummy colour.. not particularly what I want for the outfit etc.  I generally mistrust things that change colours. lol.

  they remind me of the moodie lipsticks which I used to buy when I was a teenager.. hey, those are great!  and cheap!


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Theory of the day: they're getting a puppy.


 @veronikawithak  LMAO what fertile imaginations!  An island!  yeaaaaaaaaaaa like A. Onassis!  weeeeeeeeeeee

  Lolol.. in fact, we nearly did get a puppy -- last week!  nice try Mosha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 29, 2014)

@Naynadine I hope your dad is better soon.    To everyone with encouraging words, thank you!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for supporting words, guys


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 29, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] Hope your dad gets better soon!  Your dad will be in my prayers.


----------



## Debbs (Mar 29, 2014)

@Liba, Yazmin, Nay-Nay, keep strong, you ladies and Nay-Nay's dad are in my thoughts and prayers . I seem to shy away when there is pain, hurt and suffering as I endured and experienced so many personally. I feel for and empathize with everyone that is dealing with one tribulation or another. Keep the faith, be there for each other and as HG wud say, plod on.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 29, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've seen loads of permanent stuff at the one I go to in the uk, like rebel lipstick etc, seems random what's in the sometimes! Maybe it's a kind of sell by date thing? They send products that were made so many years ago to the cco or something?


 I think some of is that. It would make sense. I did see yogurt, coquette, naked lunch and a fee other really common colors there too. Hopefully you're right!  





shellygrrl said:


> CCOs generally have stuff from older LE collections (from at least two or three years prior... or maybe it's just the ones I've been to?), along with discontinued and permanent products.


 Mine is pretty current. They have the divine night MES and MSFs, stroke of midnight stuff all there since last month and Rihanna before that so seems they are about 2-3 months behind. They don't keep stuff stocked very long.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 29, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] I do hope your dad starts feeling better. He must be so scared just not knowing anything. It's hard to see our loved ones hurting.  Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## ma146rina (Mar 29, 2014)

March has been hard for me...i got the chocolate bar eyeshadow palette from too faced,
  Petal Power,Azelia in the afternoon, Stereo rose,
  Ginger pop from Clinique,
  Heroine and Myth lipsticks,
  a Becca primer and a metallic cream eyeshadow from Laura Mercier.
  Yeah not so much low buy...i REALLY need to get back on track...I'm officially on a *no buy* until Alluring A.

  I'm sending hugs and prayers to everyone who's struggling


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that your dad is still not feeling well! I highly recommend discussing his mental state with his doctors. It could be a side effect of his medication(s) that is causing his depression. But they definitely need to know how he's feeling! I think many people don't get the treatment they need because they think discussing their "feelings" with their doctor isn't important. But it really is. I hope they can help him feel better very soon. In the meantime, try to spend as much time with him as you can. Sometimes just knowing someone cares helps so much!  Hugs for you doll!!


  Well said. I hope things turn around for him. Prayers up and fingers crossed.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 29, 2014)

[@]CrimsonQuill157[/@], I hope you're feeling a bit better. I'm glad you got out of the house for awhile. Just come back here and post whenever you need to.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Oh, and I've been buying up makeup like a total fiend (couldn't resist!) from Makeup Geek, the Patentpolish pencils, lashes and Inglot gel liners.  I'm ready to play with some bright yellows and teals.
> 
> *Got a skin biopsy done today, and now the numbness has finally worn off 13 hours later and the discomfort's creeping in.  *
> 
> ...


 @Naynadine I hope things turn around for your father soon.  

@CrimsonQuill157 I hope you feel better soon. 

  Thanks everyone for the well-wishes.  The biopsy site is feeling better today.  The doctor thinks it's fine but we wanted to be sure.  I'm not going to stress over it in the meantime.  This glass of Sangria I'm nursing helps, lol!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 30, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I have Saturday March 29 as day 19 if you didn't miss a day. I started when pixie mentioned it.  Hi Anna and Yazmin! And everyone else,  I'm Gina


  Hi Gina!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 30, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] I hope your Dad feels better soon! I know he will overcome his illness. He's on my thoughts and prayers! Big hugs!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 30, 2014)

I didn't wear make-up today, but I did try on Kittenish in the new Patentpolish pencils. It looked like a pink-nude on me, which I already have plenty of. But I love the gloss texture, so I'll keep it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 30, 2014)

@Naynadine, I'm so sorry to hear that your Dad isn't feeling better.  I agree with @Pixiedancer about talking to his Dr.  When patients get depressed I think it's harder for them to get their strength back.  And I know from my own health problems that Dr.s don't always realize how bad someone feels.  I used to be like your Dad, I had learned to suck it up and not make big deals about things.  But then the Dr.s sometimes assume that you're doing okay.   I hope that your Dad feels better soon physically and emotionally.  I know how scary it is when your strong Dad becomes vulnerable.  Hang in there.  I'll be praying for you and your Dad.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 30, 2014)

This aquatic collection is about to be a situation. HELP!!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

@Naynadine, hope your dad feels better and that they're making him comfortable.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2014)

Naynadine: I really hope your dad gets better. I'm sending majorly good vibes your way.




Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo

What can I say about today's color but.....meh. It's a nice color, feels nice on my lips but I have similar ones that I like more so this one is going. Oh and this one gets points for lasting most of the day.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 30, 2014)

@Naynadine: I hope your father will be alright as soon as possible! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, all your well wishes mean a lot to me 

  I'm still so glad the Aquatic collection is all ED stuff - if it wasn't I would want to get so much more. I still want just a compact and a lipstick, which should be around 50€ together, so two items isn't even a cheap haul. And I love the eyeshadow name Lorelei, it brings back all kinds of memories, so if I can afford it I want that one too.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 30, 2014)

Sephora sale. I was bad.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 30, 2014)

DAY 17: Nars Funny Face
  DAY 18: Nar 413 BLKR Lip pencil
  DAY 19: Buxom Two-Timer


  Decided to skip the Sephora VIB Rouge event this morning.  Instead I went for an early run and made my kids bacon & eggs before Sunday School and church. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 30, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Sephora sale. I was bad.


   Uh oh... I haven't purchased yet because my birthday is Friday and I'm hoping for a GC. I've got 3 items in my cart currently.   I was very, very good at Ulta last night with my coupon.   





Naynadine said:


> Thanks for supporting words, guys


  Thinking of you and your family, [@]Naynadine[/@]


----------



## boschicka (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought 3 of the HG Ambient blushes and 2 of the Clinique Pop blushes.  B/c I totally need more blush.  Going to have to start wearing it on my butt cheeks soon!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 30, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I bought 3 of the HG Ambient blushes and 2 of the Clinique Pop blushes.  B/c I totally need more blush.  *Going to have to start wearing it on my butt cheeks soon!*








 Part of me thinks that's a fantastic idea..


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I bought 3 of the HG Ambient blushes and 2 of the Clinique Pop blushes.  B/c I totally need more blush.  Going to have to start wearing it on my butt cheeks soon!


  Lol!
  I love your haul! The formula of the Clinique blushes is just awsome. I really hope they will make more blush shades and also highlighters with it. Not that I need more of those either...


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 30, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I bought 3 of the HG Ambient blushes and 2 of the Clinique Pop blushes.  B/c I totally need more blush.  Going to have to start wearing it on my butt cheeks soon!


  LOL!!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

My Sephora haul:

  NARS Douceur blush (being dc'd)
  UD Electric Palette
  LM Artist Palette (Christmas gift for my daughter - the last one from the back)


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 30, 2014)

Day 19: - since I skipped a day... MAC Girl Next Door  Uranian Decay Shattered Face Kit  Ok love the shattered palette. I bought it to take with me to the hospital when I went into labor. Yeah.. Didn't use it but at least I had something. I've used it a few times now and really like it as a throw in my bag put makeup on later kinda thing. Perfect mom on the go palette!  Girl next door... Ughhh hate it more each time. I must have put 2-3 different lipglasses on top and still it's eh. If I ever go to an 80's party I'm totally wearing this. it's just not a grocery shopping kinda color lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 30, 2014)

I haven't posted here in a while and have missed out on so much! Sending hugs to everyone who is struggling and having a difficult time    I recently flew out for a job interview and really screwed up a portion of it. I am quite disappointed in myself  and have been rather  down since Friday. Ah well, everything works out the way it should and I need to remember that


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> My Sephora haul:
> 
> NARS Douceur blush (being dc'd)
> UD Electric Palette
> ...


  Glad to see you hun!
  No worries about that interview. Dwelling on it won't change anything. Just move forward and use it as a learning experience. If it's meant to be... 
  Smile and be proud of yourself for the hard efforts!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I recently flew out for a job interview and really screwed up a portion of it. I am quite disappointed in myself and have been rather down since Friday. Ah well, everything works out the way it should and I need to remember that


  Awwwwwww sending hugs your way!! I believe that everything happens for a reason and if this job doesn't come through then trust that something better will come along! When I bomb at an interview, I always think it was just a "dress rehearsal" preparing me for the real deal!


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> So you DID get that UD Palette! You had almost convinced me to skip it for a few more Inglot brights.. but now I'm in trouble. HeeHee I'm sure I (and you and your daughter) will get a lot of use out of it. I'm going to make myself let go of at least a handful of my other brights to get it though! Let me know how you like it.


  Make sure you don't get rid of the brights that are similar to the ones in the electric palette that aren't "immediate eye area" safe.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Make sure you don't get rid of the brights that are similar to the ones in the electric palette that aren't "immediate eye area" safe.


  Yeah... good point! I'll have to pay extra close attention to that! THANKS!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 13: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion
Day 14: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten
Day 15: Speed Dial w/ MAC Dervish Lip pencil *(can you tell I LOVE this pencil!? It goes with everything! It's a MLBB pencil for me!)*

*(TODAY) Day 16: Mehr w/ MAC Soar lip pencil (ALMOST wore Dervish lip pencil again... but forced myself to switch it up!)*


----------



## Calla88 (Mar 30, 2014)

Did a little damage today at the VIB Rouge event, mostly skincare and a new concealer.  Good thing is I set a limit of how much I wanted to spend and I didn't go over.  Skincare is so important have to make sure I have the right products. No new lippies or eyeshadows which are my weakness. Even waited on the Hourglass Blush because I have three of the ambient powders which I can wear over my blush if needed.

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop


  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 

  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 

  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse
  Day 17: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee


  Day 18 Mabelline color vivids in Vibrant Mandarin
  Day 19 Mac Vivid Imagination
  Day 20  Rouge Dior Nude  263 Swan


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> So you DID get that UD Palette! You had almost convinced me to skip it for a few more Inglot brights.. but now I'm in trouble. HeeHee I'm sure I (and you and your daughter) will get a lot of use out of it. I'm going to make myself let go of at least a handful of my other brights to get it though! Let me know how you like it.


  The palette is actually cheaper for me than buying some UD brights would be (with shipping from the Montreal store). It's a fun palette; not colours I'd wear daily but they can certainly be incorporated into more neutral looks. I'm wearing a matte peachy Inglot shade on the lid and a neutral pink/brown as a transition shade. I added Fringe as liner along the lower lash line, patted a tiny amount of Jilted into the middle/outer portion of the lid (just a hint of it) and then blended Fringe into the corner and crease, also very lightly. A very thin line of black liner on the upper lid, and it's wearable even for me. I do think this palette is ideal for those young enough to wear it in its full pigmented glory, but the colours can be sheered down and incorporated into everyday looks as well.

  Savage looks nice patted onto gloss as well - it sheers it out. (This is a suggested use on the UD site for Savage and Jilted, so they must be lip safe).

  If I didn't have daughters in the house, I wouldn't have bought it. I'll have fun playing with it a bit and might occasionally reach for a single shade to work into a look, but it's not going to be the kind of staple that N3 is for me.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

WARNING: Do not allow uber-extroverted, young makeup crazy daughters near the Electric palette. Above all else, do NOT mention that they're pigments and can be used in multiple ways. Within minutes, she had hot pink lips, purple brows, molten silver lids and was just warming up. Had to practically beat her off with a chair and explain in no uncertain terms that while I don't mind sharing it, it CANNOT be kept in her room or used without permission. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can just imagine the call from the school now the first time she managed to slide past her considerably less vigilant dad onto the school bus for some 'spirit day' or something.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> WARNING: Do not allow uber-extroverted, young makeup crazy daughters near the Electric palette. Above all else, do NOT mention that they're pigments and can be used in multiple ways. Within minutes, she had hot pink lips, purple brows, molten silver lids and was just warming up. Had to practically beat her off with a chair and explain in no uncertain terms that while I don't mind sharing it, it CANNOT be kept in her room or used without permission. :getyou:    I can just imagine the call from the school now the first time she managed to slide past her considerably less vigilant dad onto the school bus for some 'spirit day' or something.


 Bahaha, she sounds awesome.


----------



## singer82 (Mar 30, 2014)

Naynadine sorry your dads having such a hard time. Sending prayers your way my dear!  After seeing the pics from AA I'm feeling pretty good that I'm only getting a few lip products from Playland and skipping all the other April and June collections (unless the sharon n kelly colls have anything good). And I probably won't get much from the mineralize coll.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> WARNING: Do not allow uber-extroverted, young makeup crazy daughters near the Electric palette. Above all else, do NOT mention that they're pigments and can be used in multiple ways. Within minutes, she had hot pink lips, purple brows, molten silver lids and was just warming up. Had to practically beat her off with a chair and explain in no uncertain terms that while I don't mind sharing it, it CANNOT be kept in her room or used without permission. :getyou:    I can just imagine the call from the school now the first time she managed to slide past her considerably less vigilant dad onto the school bus for some 'spirit day' or something.


 This is hilarious! I'd have a ball w that little one! Hey... I'll trade you a sporty, teenage boy for your girlie makeup lover! Lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

My Sephora order was not too bad... UD Electric Palette OCC Rust pigment (been wanting this FOREVER!) OCC Primary Colors Mini Set 2 Full Size OCC Lip Tars OCC Lip Pencil in Trick  Kept within my budget.  Now I just need to keep myself in check for the next few MAC Collections. Was going to get 1 blush from PS but I'm going to skip. Was going to get 3 PP Pencils but I'm remarkably making myself SKIP that too! No more than 3 things from Playland. 1 lipstick from By Request. And I'll allow myself a few extra items from AA in place of skipping stuff I was going to get within my goal. Although after the initial thrill of AA pics wears off, I may still be able to keep control of my haul!  I'm a work in progress... But I can tell I'm making progress!! So that's all that matters to me!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 30, 2014)

So, at Ulta I picked up the new Too Faced A La Mode eye palette, Lorac Unzipped (this has been #1 on my wish list since I started the low-buy), and a skincare item. I redeemed points and with my coupon I only spent $63 - I had talked to my husband before I left and we agreed on $50 - $70 budget. So strange for me to discuss it beforehand and use debit instead of credit.   At Sephora, I want Naked 3 and Naked Skin foundation and possibly a Bite lipstick. I'm ok with just the foundation depending on budget.   Lastly I've got my eye on 3 items from Too Faced (the new Natural Eyes palette, and la creme lipsticks in Juicy Melons and Razzle Dazzle Rose). I have a 20% off code but we will see if I get cash or gift cards or what for my birthday, if anything. If I get a Sephora gift card I will get these items from Sephora instead.   I knew this buying session was coming - I have been planning for it since January. So I don't feel like I'm just buying and buying because of discounts.   From MAC, I'm allowing one item each from Patentpolish, Playland and one new blush (maybe Modern Mandarin from Tres Cheek). Skipping PS. Deep breaths about Alluring Aquatic... I'm a total ho for ED stuff. Hopefully the blushes are dupeable.


----------



## liba (Mar 30, 2014)

Nothing from Sephora for me. This is one of the advantages of being so brand-loyal to MAC!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Nothing from Sephora for me. This is one of the advantages of being so brand-loyal to MAC!


 That would be a perk! I just can't do MAC for most skincare and I have a weakness for those OCC Lip Tars!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 30, 2014)

Hugs everybody who are having difficult times


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Make sure you don't get rid of the brights that are similar to the ones in the electric palette that aren't "immediate eye area" safe.


  Just to let everyone know, I'm wearing Jilted on my lid and now I'm wearing Urban as an upper liner (enough to give true to pan colour). My eyes are very prone to watering, and these aren't bothering me in the least. YMMV, but I don't foresee any problem using these in my eye area. As I understand it, they're approved for that use in Canada anyway.

  Really, where else are you realistically supposed to wear purple? It's not blush.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Just to let everyone know, I'm wearing Jilted on my lid and now I'm wearing Urban as an upper liner (enough to give true to pan colour). My eyes are very prone to watering, and these aren't bothering me in the least. YMMV, but I don't foresee any problem using these in my eye area. As I understand it, they're approved for that use in Canada anyway.


 I guess our FDA must know Canadians have different eyes than us Americans! LOL I'll use them on the eyes... I'll just be extra cautious of fallout that's all. Glad you're liking the palette!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'll use them on the eyes... I'll just be extra cautious of fallout that's all. Glad you're liking the palette!!


  no, Canadians have the same eyes.. they just have health insurance


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Sephora sale. I was bad.


 
  lolol.. so was I !

  but my low buy is not strict.. it's more of an organizational low buy or buy buy.. 

  my lippie for today is:  MAC Zen.. something way out of my comfort zone, but it looks good with a deep taupe eye.. at least I hope it does.. lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> no, Canadians have the same eyes.. they just have health insurance:flower:


 Oh yeah... That must be the issue!! Lol


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lolol.. so was I !
> 
> but my low buy is not strict.. it's more of an organizational low buy or buy buy..
> 
> my lippie for today is:  MAC Zen.. something way out of my comfort zone, but it looks good with a deep taupe eye.. at least I hope it does.. lol


  Is that Pure Zen or is there another called just Zen? I love Pure Zen, one of my favorite MAC lippies! And it does look good with a deep taupey eye.


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Is that Pure Zen or is there another called just Zen? I love Pure Zen, one of my favorite MAC lippies! And it does look good with a deep taupey eye.


 
  hell, after I wore it, it was not so Pure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  but yes, thats' the one.. lol


----------



## IHughes (Mar 30, 2014)

I haven't written for quite a long while, I have been reading but the fast pace of the conversations has kept me reading rather than posting!  Everyone who's got problems, personal or family, I send you a big big hug, I hope everything is ok soon!! I have been buying things, but I try to make sure it's something I need or something different to what I already have. I'm happy that because of my youtube channel I'm steering clear of mac limited edition stuff, it just isn't practical as I can't use them in my videos, so I use that excuse as a reason not to buy MAC LE.  My recent purchase was the Urban Decay Naked liquid foundation as I haven't got a light foundation. I also bought some drugstore stuff with the 3x2 offer in Boots but I researched a lot before buying and I have learnt I prefer to spend on high end in general as I have too much stuff anyway and drugstore is less reliable: can be great or awful, lol. Well done to all of you who are controlling what you spend, I would like to be buying less or using more, but I still haven't been able to sell anything, so not much I can do about that!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Nothing from Sephora for me. This is one of the advantages of being so brand-loyal to MAC!


  Yes and I have certainly learned my lesson about this this weekend. Something the Sephora SA put on my face (I'm not sure if it was the moisturizer, foundation, or primer though) broke me out. Think I will go back to my MAC counter and see what they recommend for my flakiness problem.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was pretty good with the Sephora buy too. Only a serum, lipstick, and blush. That's a much needed improvement over my purchase during their sale in November


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> WARNING: Do not allow uber-extroverted, young makeup crazy daughters near the Electric palette. Above all else, do NOT mention that they're pigments and can be used in multiple ways. Within minutes, she had hot pink lips, purple brows, molten silver lids and was just warming up. Had to practically beat her off with a chair and explain in no uncertain terms that while I don't mind sharing it, it CANNOT be kept in her room or used without permission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG this is hilarious!!!    thank you for sharing.


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was also bad with a 20% offer from Beauty.com -- lol..

  so confessin the blues won't help me now


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2014)

I catalogued every makeup product and nail polish on all my wishlists/favourites lists on various sites a couple of nights ago. Some things I learned...  1) I'm definitely an eyeshadow person. It's the second biggest category on my list. Purple is the colour that comes up the most. After that it's various shades of brown. And I do have a beige/skintone shade on there.  2) Similarly, most of the makeup brushes on my wishlists are eyeshadow brushes, and three of those are brushes I own already, to supplement or replace ones I already have. Blending brushes feature the most, though I have a few lay-down brushes on there.  3) The biggest category across my wishlists is lipstick (odd because the largest portion of my current collection is eyeshadows, be it singles or ready-made palettes). Lots of pinks with some more vampy berry colours in there and the odd nude. (Brand with the highest representation in it is MAC.)  I was able to weed some things out of various lists, thankfully. But I could do to weed out some more things.  I bought some MAC stackable jars for my pigments, as well as Copperplate e/s. It was an eyeshadow that, for some reason, I started thinking about recently. I went swatch hunting and it's a colour that is very interesting, and it looks like it'll go very well with shadows I already have, and I don't have anything similar to it already. So yay!  Also mulling over listing my Naked palette in my sell/swap post.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG this is hilarious!!!    thank you for sharing.


  She wanted to do Gonzo loops and swirls coming out of the outer corner of her eyes up onto her forehead and down on her cheeks. I started getting a tad concerned when it became clear her skin was simply a canvas to her and that there were planned embellishments with the 24/7 pencils and possibly crystals. Um…no, sorry. I have no idea where this kid gets her ideas.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2014)

Like HG, I'm did not put myself on a strict low-buy, but staying mindful of what comes home and evaluating what I can let go.  

  Having said that, I enjoyed a little spending spree at Sephora.  Most of the items I purchased online, and went to the event this morning to get the items that were not in stock on the site.  Most of it was actually skin care products, which I looking forward to using, and I will not hesitate now to return anything that doesn't work for me.  There's already one item I know will go back and I haven't even received it yet, because I was able to swatch it at Macy's and was disappointed.  

  I've got to do another round to stash analysis and see what else I can add to my sales thread.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> She wanted to do Gonzo loops and swirls coming out of the outer corner of her eyes up onto her forehead and down on her cheeks. I started getting a tad concerned when it became clear her skin was simply a canvas to her and that there were planned embellishments with the 24/7 pencils and possibly crystals. Um…no, sorry. I have no idea where this kid gets her ideas.


  I hope she never changes. LOL   that's awesome.  My friends niece is just like that. Puts together the wildest outfits, but for some reason it works for.  She was this way out of the womb.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I haven't posted here in a while and have missed out on so much! Sending hugs to everyone who is struggling and having a difficult time    I recently flew out for a job interview and really screwed up a portion of it. I am quite disappointed in myself  and have been rather  down since Friday. Ah well, everything works out the way it should and I need to remember that


  You are right about everything working out the way it should.  I've thought I really wanted a job that I didn't get, and later I realize how good it was that I didn't get it.  Something better will come along!


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 30, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I bought 3 of the HG Ambient blushes and 2 of the Clinique Pop blushes.  B/c I totally need more blush.  Going to have to start wearing it on my butt cheeks soon!


  Haha this made me laugh out loud. I have a blush problem. Seriously bad one and I kinda don't care but I do acknowledge it's there lol  





Audrey C said:


> My Sephora haul:  NARS Douceur blush (being dc'd) UD Electric Palette LM Artist Palette (Christmas gift for my daughter - the last one from the back)


  Ooo yay nice haul!!


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LinenWhite7* 



So, at Ulta I picked up the new Too Faced A La Mode eye palette, Lorac Unzipped (this has been #1 on my wish list since I started the low-buy), and a skincare item. I redeemed points and with my coupon I only spent $63 - I had talked to my husband before I left and we agreed on $50 - $70 budget. So strange for me to discuss it beforehand and use debit instead of credit.

At Sephora, I want Naked 3 and Naked Skin foundation and possibly a Bite lipstick. I'm ok with just the foundation depending on budget.

Lastly I've got my eye on 3 items from Too Faced (the new Natural Eyes palette, and la creme lipsticks in Juicy Melons and Razzle Dazzle Rose). I have a 20% off code but we will see if I get cash or gift cards or what for my birthday, if anything. If I get a Sephora gift card I will get these items from Sephora instead.

I knew this buying session was coming - I have been planning for it since January. So I don't feel like I'm just buying and buying because of discounts.

From MAC, I'm allowing one item each from Patentpolish, Playland and one new blush (maybe Modern Mandarin from Tres Cheek). Skipping PS. Deep breaths about Alluring Aquatic... I'm a total ho for ED stuff. Hopefully the blushes are dupeable.


   I bought Naked 3 last year and I decided to pull it out and play with the colors for the first time this week.  So far I don't like it.  The colors have to be packed on for me to see them on my lids.  Either way I'm stuck with it so I gotta make it work. I'm going to try some primers to see which will work for me.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 30, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *LinenWhite7*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This had me laughing because my daughter brought the naked 3 palette and I'm like how are the colors and she keep saying I don't know I have not tried it yet I'm like for real u had it since last year Lmbo too funny


----------



## jennyap (Mar 31, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I bought some MAC stackable jars for my pigments, as well as Copperplate e/s. It was an eyeshadow that, for some reason, I started thinking about recently. I went swatch hunting and it's a colour that is very interesting, and it looks like it'll go very well with shadows I already have, and I don't have anything similar to it already. So yay!  Also mulling over listing my Naked palette in my sell/swap post.


  Copperplate is awesome. It's one of my most recent purchases (Dec or Jan, I think) and I don't know what I did without it. I use it all the time.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 31, 2014)

JUST UPDATED FOR THE LAST 3 DAYS!  Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? Its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours! Currently sitting in the "to go bag"  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie! Definitley a keeper. Very wearable and moisturising too after a whole days wear.  Day 17: Bourjois Rouge Edition in 17 Rose Millesime - hmmm its ok, a coral pink no glitter or shimmer, a cream but not shiney. Bog standard really and so far it looks ok and feels ok on the lips, but it is just ok.  Day 18: Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire....I love this and can't believe Chanel discontinued the formula...sad face, but I need to use it up and its definitely a stayer in my collection.  Day 19: Revlon Colourburst in Blush - on the to go pile, I didn't love the colour on me anymore too brown and I think it smells a tad funny so am saying TTFN to this one!  Day 20: Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in 1,2,3 soleil - Orange/pink coral, like the formula no glitter but still not sure this is the best colour for me, its staying for now.  Day 21: Clinique chubby Stick Intense in Plushest Punch - I am wearing minimal eye make up at the moment due to awful hayfever, I am waiting for my drugs to take full effect which can take up to a week so I went for a strong berry pink lip to be a statement since my eyes are all naked :-( I like this its a sample size from a gift with purchase, I will definitely use it up, but I suspect that I won't rush to repurchase it!  Only 9 days left to go! I am kind of looking forward to being finished so I can go through the bag of lippies to dispose of and see how many out of the 30 I am parting company with!!  My stash is showing small signs of going in the right direction and heading towards my stash goals. I don't think I will get there anytime soon but progress is still a good thing particulary as I am only 2 months in! I will post a full update/revised inventory every 3 months in order to hold myself accountable  to not only the stuff being purged but any new purchases coming so that they are recognised.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 31, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip Day 2: MAC Fanfare Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige Day 6: MAC On Hold Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale Day9: MAC Viva Glam II  I bought the VG online and didn't try it on, otherwise I would've seen that it's quite brownish on me. I'm wearing a pink lipliner underneath and a clear, rosy gloss over  VGII. I think it can stay, though. I don't have many nude lipsticks.


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 31, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" Updated List: Day 1:  *Mac Ravishing*, cremesheen.  I love the color and finish of the lipstick. Moisturizing on the lips Day 2:  *Mac RiRi Boy*, retro matte.  I love love love love this lipstick and the finish. Got many backups too. Drying on the lips. Day 3:  *Mac Hot Chocolate*.  I love this color and finish. Moisturizing on the lips Day 4 : *Mac Runway Hit*, Matte.  Mac lied about this being a Matte I beg to differ.  I want to love this lipstick but it’s just not working for me. Very drying, uneven and streaky looking.  I do like the color but I can’t get it to work. I’m glad I finally pulled this lippie out to try but I am pissed that it does not work……… going to be even more pissed lol. Day 5:  *Mac Mehr*, matte. I love this color and finish.  No complaints about it. Day 6: *Mac Riri Nude*,retro matte. Its ok, I don’t think I would not purchase this color again. I love the finish of the lippie.  It’s not bad but it is different enough to have. Moisturizing on the lips Day 7: *Mac Bad Girl Riri *– retro matte, love it, the color and finish. Moisturizing on the lips. Day 8: *Revolon Colorburst in 001 Pink Truffle*, love the color, very moisturizing and will repurchase.  Day 9: *Mac Betty Bright*, satin, I love love this color lipstick and the finish. Moisturizing on the lips Day 10: *Mac Kinda Sexy*, matte, love the finish and color.  Not drying on me or streaky. Not sure if I will repurchase this again.  Day 11: *Mac Mocha*, satin.  I love the feel of this finish.  I like the color but I don’t think I will repurchase it again not that it is a bad color but I think I have similar colors. Day 12: *L’Oreal Color Riche in 176 Sunset Angora* , love it the finish and color and I will repurchase Day 13: *L’Oreal Color Riche in Violet Chiffon*, love it the finish and color and I will repurchase Day 14: *Color Whisper in 30 Pin up Peach* love it, moisturizing, I will repurchase it. Day 15: *Color Whisper in 95 mad for Magenta* its okay, moisturizing nothing bad to say about.  The color is okay nothing exciting. I will not purchase again Day 16: *Fergie WetnWild in Bebot Love*, went on smooth and creamy, love it the finish and color and I will repurchase Day 17: * Mac Velvet Teddy* matte, went on smooth and creamy, The color is okay…. I won’t repurchase this again. Day 18: *L’Oreal Color Riche in Rose Taffeta 174* love it the finish and color and I will repurchase Day 19: *Mac Taupe* matte, although it’s slightly more brown it reminds me too much of bgrr.  I will not repurchase it Day 20: *WetnWild 903C Just Peachy* The color is okay, drying and patchy on me. I will not repurchase  Day 21: *Mac Flat out Fabulous*, matte, went on smooth not that creamy but there was some moisture there.  I had no idea this was going to look this lovely on me.  It is a very vibrant color. I really love it and I can’t believe I let this little jewel sit in my makeup bin since last year.  This challenge made me pull it out and give it a try and boy its lovely.  The staying power is really long too.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't update my lippy count over the weekend I've been all over the place but here it is 14: my first repeat with pink plaid and some nymphette  15: underage lipglass. It was Sunday  then I went to sephora w my friend and ended up trying the lip stains which I must say are pretty good and I might consider this down the road since they're perfect for summer "I don't want to wear makeup but I want my lips to look pigmented"


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 31, 2014)

From Sephora I bought the UD Electric palette and a replacement brush for my Clarasonic.  But I also bought 4 of the Patentpolish pencils last week.  I have been spending too much lately on clothes and make-up.  I have a bad habit of putting things on a credit card  and ignoring the ever-higher balance.  so I'm forcing myself to return some things.  It's so hard to return something that I like and want to keep!  Ugh.  I will have to be careful not to get caught up in the Playland  excitement.  I am going to allow myself 3 items from it.  I will be  popping in here frequently for help maintaining.  Can I come here when I'm desperately wanting to order clothes, too?  I get in these moods and my common sense goes out the window.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

I outright took my credit cards out of my wallet and just been paying them.  So whenever I use my debit on makeups ( which I must say I've Been so so at, I've purchased but mostly things I needed and that covered gaps on my collection in terms of color etc)  Anyway whenever I spend on makeup I force myself to pay the say Amount on one of the credit cards as well.  So#1: it feels like I spent more therefore it hurts more and keeps me at bay lol  And 2: I'm paying off my balance at the same time.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

Day 16: soft sable with pink gloss. It gives off a nice mauvey color.  Since it's a nasty rainy day out here, I will wear mauve in grievance of the sun.  Makes no sense but I'm going w it


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 31, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I outright took my credit cards out of my wallet and just been paying them.  So whenever I use my debit on makeups ( which I must say I've Been so so at, I've purchased but mostly things I needed and that covered gaps on my collection in terms of color etc)  Anyway whenever I spend on makeup I force myself to pay the say Amount on one of the credit cards as well.  So#1: it feels like I spent more therefore it hurts more and keeps me at bay lol  And 2: I'm paying off my balance at the same time.


  Great idea about paying on a card when you buy make-up!  I will remember that.  I never keep credit cards in my wallet.  It worked before I started shopping online.  Now, though, either my card info is saved on the site, or it's so easy to go get the card because I online shop from home.  I am a true shopping addict.  I tell myself that I can't buy anything for awhile and a few days later I see something that I just "have" to have.  It makes me so happy to get the stuff delivered, too!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010* 



I outright took my credit cards out of my wallet and just been paying them.  So whenever I use my debit on makeups ( which I must say I've Been so so at, I've purchased but mostly things I needed and that covered gaps on my collection in terms of color etc)
Anyway whenever I spend on makeup I force myself to pay the say Amount on one of the credit cards as well.  So#1: it feels like I spent more therefore it hurts more and keeps me at bay lol
And 2: I'm paying off my balance at the same time.


  That's a great idea! I'm lucky that we completely cleared all our CCs a couple of years ago, now we have it set to pay off the balance every month so we are really using it like a debit card. But if I had a balance your approach would be fantastic.   I'm on day 26 of no purchases, and really feeling the need to splurge. I still want an Hourglass blush, a Clinique Pop blush, the new Mac 15 cool shadow palette, some of the Mineralize lippies, the new Dior fluid sticks....   But all those things are perm so I'm doing my best to hold strong until later in the year, because I know I want a ton of things from AA!   I was thinking about getting some of the By Request collection, but having looked at dupes on Temptalia I think I'm ok to skip. Still thinking about Glam, but I don't want to pay postage (have to spend £30 to get it free here) so maybe not.  Proenza I just want the pink blush - I don't actually have anything in that colour range if the pics we've seen are accurate, so that deals with a hole in my stash and a packaging lemming!   Patentpolish I've decided to skip, Malifecent there's a slight chance I might want one l/s but I think I can probably skip that too.   Playland might catch slightly me out as well, I think there might be a couple of lipsticks I want from that one.   Overall not too bad from the upcoming collections we know about, but Alluring Aquatic is definitely where I will struggle the most. On the other hand we are a quarter of the way through the year and I've only used up 15% of my allowed purchases for the year, so maybe a splurge isn't the end of the world. Hopefully once I get to swatch stuff myself my list will get shorter too, it usually does.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 31, 2014)

So what are yous doing for your April challenges?  I quite like the considered purge idea so maybe I'll do that.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



So what are yous doing for your April challenges?

I quite like the considered purge idea so maybe I'll do that.


  I am continuing with  my 30 day lipstick challenge an I may extend it by another 30days so that i have been through pretty much all of my lippie stash, i.e hopefully by the end I will have purged it down to a reasonable level with items that work and I love.  As of tomorrow I am also going to try the considered purge, my approach for April will be to tackle my foundations and concealers so I only keep what works well at the end of the month!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennyap* 



Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010* 



I outright took my credit cards out of my wallet and just been paying them.  So whenever I use my debit on makeups ( which I must say I've Been so so at, I've purchased but mostly things I needed and that covered gaps on my collection in terms of color etc)

Anyway whenever I spend on makeup I force myself to pay the say Amount on one of the credit cards as well.  So#1: it feels like I spent more therefore it hurts more and keeps me at bay lol

And 2: I'm paying off my balance at the same time.




That's a great idea! I'm lucky that we completely cleared all our CCs a couple of years ago, now we have it set to pay off the balance every month so we are really using it like a debit card. But if I had a balance your approach would be fantastic.

I'm on day 26 of no purchases, and really feeling the need to splurge. I still want an Hourglass blush, a Clinique Pop blush, the new Mac 15 cool shadow palette, some of the Mineralize lippies, the new Dior fluid sticks....

But all those things are perm so I'm doing my best to hold strong until later in the year, because I know I want a ton of things from AA!

I was thinking about getting some of the By Request collection, but having looked at dupes on Temptalia I think I'm ok to skip. Still thinking about Glam, but I don't want to pay postage (have to spend £30 to get it free here) so maybe not.

Proenza I just want the pink blush - I don't actually have anything in that colour range if the pics we've seen are accurate, so that deals with a hole in my stash and a packaging lemming!

Patentpolish I've decided to skip, Malifecent there's a slight chance I might want one l/s but I think I can probably skip that too.

Playland might catch slightly me out as well, I think there might be a couple of lipsticks I want from that one.

Overall not too bad from the upcoming collections we know about, but Alluring Aquatic is definitely where I will struggle the most. On the other hand we are a quarter of the way through the year and I've only used up 15% of my allowed purchases for the year, so maybe a splurge isn't the end of the world. Hopefully once I get to swatch stuff myself my list will get shorter too, it usually does.


  I froze my emergency credit card and cut the other one up, its harder to use when its in 9 pieces. Now everything I buy is with cash and that makes me happy!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 31, 2014)

Just a warning; while my eyes are just fine today someone posted on another thread that they should have done a spot test because one of the UD Electric shades labelled not for eye use made their lids red.  Either they didn't bother me because I sheered the shades out or my Canadian eyelids are just that awesome, but some colours bother some people so do be careful !


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine got red but it was just staining.  I took it all off w some nice oil makeup remover


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just had a brainwave!  EYEMAZING APRIL!  Eyeshadow/eyeliner challenge. A big one for me as I usually just wear mascara. Considered purge here I come!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 31, 2014)

Help ladies I need a decision I can't decide whether to pull the trigger on this purchase it's not make up!  It's fun and different and I can't wear lime clothes or make up due to my skin tone but I could get away with this...  http://www.modalu.com/shop/pippa-bags-handbags/mini-pippa-grab-lime-lizard.html  Thoughts please? I really don't know what to do!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 31, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Help ladies I need a decision I can't decide whether to pull the trigger on this purchase it's not make up!  It's fun and different and I can't wear lime clothes or make up due to my skin tone but I could get away with this...  http://www.modalu.com/shop/pippa-bags-handbags/mini-pippa-grab-lime-lizard.html  Thoughts please? I really don't know what to do!


  You can get away with carrying a purse of any colour IMO. Having said that, it's way more than I would ever spend on a purse. I kill them too quickly.  When in doubt with an expensive splurge...wait. There will be something else you LOVE later.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 31, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Thoughts please? I really don't know what to do!


  I think it's a cute bag, but the colour is very seasonal IMO. Not that you can't wear it in fall/winter, but you might get tired of the colour. I know that's what always happens to me when I buy trendy things and not classic styles or colours. I'm thinking ''OMG, this is so cool!'' and months later I'm like: ''WTH was I thinking?'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I bought a (cheap) neon lime shopper bag. Haven't used it once, lol.


----------



## ma146rina (Mar 31, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Thoughts please? I really don't know what to do!


  this bag looks amazing!! i think  a good quality summer bag it's a good buy. I always try to buy good shoes and bags, i think it really amps up any outfit


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 31, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Help ladies I need a decision I can't decide whether to pull the trigger on this purchase it's not make up!  It's fun and different and I can't wear lime clothes or make up due to my skin tone but I could get away with this...  http://www.modalu.com/shop/pippa-bags-handbags/mini-pippa-grab-lime-lizard.html  Thoughts please? I really don't know what to do!


  I like it!  Very cute. I love the color  perfect  for spring & summer.  I like to invest in good bags too.


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2014)

ok, so here is the first part of my "secret":

  I have been in negotiations for months to sell my business.. and about 3 weeks ago, I was finally given word from a bank that the person interested would be elegible for a loan and it would go through.  So, effective 6 months from now, at the latest Dec. 2014.. I will be FREE .. to do as I want, any ol time.. (Mick Jagger).,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  nothing as glamourous as what you guys all suspected would happen, and nothing that I was not prepared for.. I am just very very happy!

  I did not buy an island, adopt a puppy, or get married... much less conceive a kid.. lol.

  you ladies have fertile imaginations! 

  I did receive a surprise from my mother and it is that she is "seeing" a little old gentleman from the Senior Center.. lol.  She is in love or lust
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  more news to follow.



  xoxox


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

OmGGgGgGgGggGgGgG!!! I knew there was love involved btw!     Serious COnGRATs on going back to a calmer life that I'm sure it's the next step in happiness.   Btw Ur mom is a rockstar!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, so here is the first part of my "secret":
> 
> I have been in negotiations for months to sell my business.. and about 3 weeks ago, I was finally given word from a bank that the person interested would be elegible for a loan and it would go through.  So, effective 6 months from now, at the latest Dec. 2014.. I will be FREE .. to do as I want, any ol time.. (Mick Jagger).,
> 
> ...


  I believe I said twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Selling your business and retiring while young enough to enjoy the time away is glamourous. Few are able to do it. Good for you - I hope it brings you much happiness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for your mom getting her groove on, good for her!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 31, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Help ladies I need a decision I can't decide whether to pull the trigger on this purchase it's not make up!  It's fun and different and I can't wear lime clothes or make up due to my skin tone but I could get away with this...  http://www.modalu.com/shop/pippa-bags-handbags/mini-pippa-grab-lime-lizard.html  Thoughts please? I really don't know what to do!


  I like the shape of it, and it does look roomy. That said, I agree with Audrey: wait it out for a little bit and see if something you like better comes along. (It's also way more than I would spend on a handbag, personally, especially one that isn't in a neutral colour.)


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm actually the opposite with neutral purses - they bore me and I don't use them. My last four purses have been lime green (bought from a street vendor in Florence for forty euros), orange (same guy), red (Danier leather sale) and now cobalt blue (also Danier sale). I have a brand new black purse that I've never worn. I like a pop of colour.

  I'm a big value buyer, so while I like good quality things I don't care at all about labels (no Coach for me thanks). My purse is my main accessory and I always have a nice one. But I won't spend over $100 Canadian for one.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats @HerGreyness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the news about your mom are too cute


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I believe I said twins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol @ twins.. I have twin headaches sometimes with my work.. but yes, retiring from this work is great for me at this time.  I will probably wind up doing major consulting though, and less analysis.. so it's great!  I will also have more time with Bert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  and mom, yes, she is a hoot.. I am so happy for her! 

  ty ladies!! you are all so sweet!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats Her Greyness!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations HerGreyness! We really do have some wild imaginations lol.   By the way, I know we are low buy here, but those Estée Lauder pure color envy lipsticks have my heart. I am just loving the formula and colors! Can't  get enough.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats  HerGreyness!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 31, 2014)

@hergreyness congrats on making power moves enjoy


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 31, 2014)

YAY and CONGRATS to @HerGreyness and her spunky mama!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I was very proud of myself today! I used a LOT of goodies that I haven't touched in FOREVER! And I used a lot of variety!!
  Excited for Spring... if it ever wants to grace the Midwest! LOL

  Posted this on the Theme Makeup Thread, but thought I'd share here too since it involves me USING my stash! And includes my "Lipstick of the Day" for my Day # 17!!

*FACE*
Make Up For Ever HD Elixir (for skin prep)
Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation in Sand Beige
MAC Strobe Cream (mixed into my foundation)
Nars Light Reflecting Setting Powder
MAC Bareness Blush
MAC Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte to highlight

*EYES*
Benefit High Brow for brow highlight
MAC Pure Flash Electric Cool Eye Shadow on lid
MAC Dynamo Electric Cool Eye Shadow in crease
MAC Costa Riche Eye Kohl top liner
MAC Chartreuse Pigment smudged under lower lashes
MAC Vanilla Pigment for inner tearduct highlight
MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara

*LIPS*
*MAC Snapdragon Lipstick w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy Lip Liner*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations @HerGreyness


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, so here is the first part of my "secret":
> 
> I have been in negotiations for months to sell my business.. and about 3 weeks ago, I was finally given word from a bank that the person interested would be elegible for a loan and it would go through.  So, effective 6 months from now, at the latest Dec. 2014.. I will be FREE .. to do as I want, any ol time.. (Mick Jagger).,
> 
> ...


How AWESOME is that! A huge congratulations! So glad to hear that you are so happy and getting a new lease on life! All the best! (me and my pups are doing the wave for you!)


----------



## lyseD (Mar 31, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Thoughts please? I really don't know what to do!


I am obsessed with Ppipas. I am getting the larger blue one in April and if it's still around later this spring the red with black.

  I say go for it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 31, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was very proud of myself today! I used a LOT of goodies that I haven't touched in FOREVER! And I used a lot of variety!! Excited for Spring... if it ever wants to grace the Midwest! LOL  Posted this on the Theme Makeup Thread, but thought I'd share here too since it involves me USING my stash! And includes my "Lipstick of the Day" for my Day # 17!!  *FACE*
> Make Up For Ever HD Elixir (for skin prep)
> Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation in Sand Beige
> MAC Strobe Cream (mixed into my foundation)
> ...


Stunning


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

Very pretty very soft and springy! Spring is in the air!!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you Ladies!.. I am really going to bed happy tonight!  In six months I am OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 to see the world, to travel, grow my tomato (yes, only one), ride a horse, lounge in bed till 8 am.. lol.  And, who knows, marry Bert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a liberating feeling after so many years of hard work... but I will never leave the industry.  It's in my blood and it's who I am and what I do.  But I will have some breathing room to look around and see what I can conjure up!


  my lippie today is:  EL Mocha Stay Wear lippie.. matte, but soft.. love love love!  *I don't know why EL hasn't come forward with more of these*


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thank you Ladies!.. I am really going to bed happy tonight!  In six months I am OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congratulations, HerGreyness! That is such amazing news. I mean I feel excited in that "School's Out FOR-EVER!" way for you. The sky's the limit for future plans


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey Ladies!

  I've been away for ages it feels like!  Going to read through as many posts as I can in the next few days!

  Hugs to you ladies who are going through the ups & downs of this crazy, roller coaster life!  Even though I've been away I've been thinking about you guys!

  Thank you ladies for your wonderful messages of support to me regarding the loss of our beautiful kitty.  We miss her everyday & sometimes I have to not think about that horrible day (guide my thoughts away on purpose), but things are getting better in respect to how we feel.  We are still sad, of course, but we feel okay about our decision I think.  It will take time of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I've set up an appt for the clothing consignment shop near my house - it's in June, but that gives me lots of time to organize and go through my clothes to see what I've got to consign!  Lots of organizing to do, which I am happy about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Been sneaking through the collection threads.  Maleficent - the collection I anticipated the most of this year - MY HG COLLECTION - is, IMHO, a huge bust.  I was picturing beautifully deep emerald greens and rich purples, and I got browns, whites, blacks, and garish yellows.  No offence to you ladies loving it.  It's just not what I was picturing in my head.  MONEY SAVED!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  HOWEVER, I am LOVING the AA collection. Oh My Goodness!  A small fortune will be spent on that.  I recently purchased EDES from fellow speckra-ites and I'm loving the formula.  They don't generally last as long, but I love their blendability (not a word lol).  I'm okay with the smaller amount of product, simply because I've been trying to 'use it up' and it takes me so long to go through product - I don't think I'll hit pan for ages, and by then I'll be bored and onto the next thing.  

  Now - that ombre blush situation w/Prozena (?) - thoughts?  Not sure it's worth the hype, but I love me some orange/coral blushes.  I keep thinking of AA and wanting to save my cash for that.....


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Mar 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thank you Ladies!.. I am really going to bed happy tonight!  In six months I am OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good for you GF!!!  Wonderful news! xo


----------



## lilinah (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been catching up to several weeks of posts. My heart goes out to those of you with problems.

  Naynadine, i hope your father's health improves.

  Yazmin, i hope the results are all good.

  CrimsonQuill157, make the effort to go to the Dr. There's a lot of depression in my family, so i know how hard it can be to get motivated, but please do, it can make a huge difference in your whole life.

  burghchick, your step-mother was insensitive. It was a hard time for her, too, but that's no reason not to consider you. He was your father! Hugs.

  And anyone else i forgot to name - i read EVERY post, and my best wishes went to you as i read your posts.

  HerGreyness, you are SUCH as tease. Congratulations on your good news.


----------



## lilinah (Mar 31, 2014)

*I've been a good girl so far on my Low Buy*
  Jan: Nothing
  Feb: Only the 2 Fluidlines from Fantasy of Flowers
  March: Nothing from MAC. I bought 2 $6.99 lipsticks, a pigment and a glitter for $3.99 each, from ImpulseCo on etsy, so that was a low $$ buy.
  April: I won't be quite so virtuous: 3 three-D glitters, yellow _Playland_ lipstick from Playland, the 2 blushes from Proenza-Schouler, but that's not soooo bad...
  May: Totally skipping Maleficent cuz of boring re-promos, *but Alluring Aquatic will have my wallet*.


*sephora* - I have a little stuff in my shopping cart - periwinkle eyeliner pen, nars eyeshadow, and nars multiple... *holding out til it's 15% off*.


*I'll start 30 lipsticks in 30 days next wee*k. This week is too hectic. I'll start with drugstore lipsticks from the 90s. They have great names, like _Violet X-treme_, _Amethyst Smoke_, and _Brazenberry_, and looked good in the tube. But as i recall they all turned fuchsia on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try them again, and if i don't like them, into the trash. Then i'll move on to other stuff. I've got everything inventoried and organized. I just need to get rid of some of it. If there's anything more recent i don't like, i''ll join the swap thread.


*I am disappointed because my Flamingo lipstick from All About Orange disappeared*. I actually liked it for spring and summer. It might have gone under the dressers, but there's no way i can get under there - they're oak, really heavy, from the late 1940s.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2014)

YAY to Her Greyness on looking forward to doing what you want to do when you want to do it.
  Double YAY for Bert for extra Her Greyness time! *wiggles brows salaciously
  Triple YAY for Her Greyness' mom! She's got more bfs than I do at this point lol


Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap Awesome long lasting formula stayed on all day and not too drying for a matte
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey Alone this lippie can make my, let's face it full lips, look like Tyrone Biggums. I wear it with Cork Liner and a bit of MAC Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass. Awesome nude lip for me.

I'm keeping both the NARS lipsticks


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Mar 31, 2014)

[@]HerGreyness[/@] woo hoo congratulations! That's amazing news! Now it's time to start spending your dollars on fabulous scarves and large sunglasses so you can do your best Jackie O on a yacht look during your "retirement". It will be presh when you're riding on the back of a scooter around Rome with Bert.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations @HerGreyness and to your mama too! 

@PixieDancer looks beautiful. makes me want spring to hurry! lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 1, 2014)

[@]HerGreyness[/@] Woohoo! So happy for you!!  Your mom is so awesome!   [@]PixieDancer[/@] Gorgeous look!! So soft and springy (is that even a word? Lol)


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hugs to those down in the blues! Congrats for *HerGreyness* reaching her dream, on to new adventures, *PixieDancer *, fabulous face of the day. * Dilligaf*, I really want to try Honolulu Honey, always in search of a good nude. No lipstick today.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



I was very proud of myself today! I used a LOT of goodies that I haven't touched in FOREVER! And I used a lot of variety!!
  Excited for Spring... if it ever wants to grace the Midwest! LOL

  Posted this on the Theme Makeup Thread, but thought I'd share here too since it involves me USING my stash! And includes my "Lipstick of the Day" for my Day # 17!!

*FACE*
Make Up For Ever HD Elixir (for skin prep)
Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation in Sand Beige
MAC Strobe Cream (mixed into my foundation)
Nars Light Reflecting Setting Powder
MAC Bareness Blush
MAC Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte to highlight

*EYES*
Benefit High Brow for brow highlight
MAC Pure Flash Electric Cool Eye Shadow on lid
MAC Dynamo Electric Cool Eye Shadow in crease
MAC Costa Riche Eye Kohl top liner
MAC Chartreuse Pigment smudged under lower lashes
MAC Vanilla Pigment for inner tearduct highlight
MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara

*LIPS*
*MAC Snapdragon Lipstick w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy Lip Liner*



 





  One word.....WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was very proud of myself today! I used a LOT of goodies that I haven't touched in FOREVER! And I used a lot of variety!! Excited for Spring... if it ever wants to grace the Midwest! LOL  Posted this on the Theme Makeup Thread, but thought I'd share here too since it involves me USING my stash! And includes my "Lipstick of the Day" for my Day # 17!!  *FACE*
> Make Up For Ever HD Elixir (for skin prep)
> Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation in Sand Beige
> MAC Strobe Cream (mixed into my foundation)
> ...


gorgeous eye look.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 



ok, so here is the first part of my "secret":

  I have been in negotiations for months to sell my business.. and about 3 weeks ago, I was finally given word from a bank that the person interested would be elegible for a loan and it would go through.  So, effective 6 months from now, at the latest Dec. 2014.. I will be FREE .. to do as I want, any ol time.. (Mick Jagger).,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  nothing as glamourous as what you guys all suspected would happen, and nothing that I was not prepared for.. I am just very very happy!

  I did not buy an island, adopt a puppy, or get married... much less conceive a kid.. lol.

  you ladies have fertile imaginations! 

  I did receive a surprise from my mother and it is that she is "seeing" a little old gentleman from the Senior Center.. lol.  She is in love or lust
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  more news to follow.



  xoxox



  i am so unbelievabley happy for you! there is a world of possibilities out there for you and Bert and it won't be long and you can explore them together at your leisure!  I can't believe all the options we came up with!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? Its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours! Currently sitting in the "to go bag"  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie! Definitley a keeper. Very wearable and moisturising too after a whole days wear.  Day 17: Bourjois Rouge Edition in 17 Rose Millesime - hmmm its ok, a coral pink no glitter or shimmer, a cream but not shiney. Bog standard really and so far it looks ok and feels ok on the lips, but it is just ok.  Day 18: Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire....I love this and can't believe Chanel discontinued the formula...sad face, but I need to use it up and its definitely a stayer in my collection.  Day 19: Revlon Colourburst in Blush - on the to go pile, I didn't love the colour on me anymore too brown and I think it smells a tad funny so am saying TTFN to this one!  Day 20: Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in 1,2,3 soleil - Orange/pink coral, like the formula no glitter but still not sure this is the best colour for me, its staying for now.  Day 21: Clinique chubby Stick Intense in Plushest Punch - I am wearing minimal eye make up at the moment due to awful hayfever, I am waiting for my drugs to take full effect which can take up to a week so I went for a strong berry pink lip to be a statement since my eyes are all naked :-( I like this its a sample size from a gift with purchase, I will definitely use it up, but I suspect that I won't rush to repurchase it!  Day 22: Max Factor Color Exlir in Bewitching Coral, now this has been sitting unloved in my storage since last summer, it always felt too bright....I tried it today and its love! the colour has a touch of red in the orange tones which makes it more wearable on me, as long as the formula doesn't do anything nasty to my lips as the day goes on this will be a keeper!  8 days to go! Really excited to do an in and out summary at the end of the 30 days!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 1, 2014)

I wanted to say a big thank you to the ladies who gave me advice last night, after I posted about the bag I put my phone down and went to bed so I didn't buy it!  Its been a desire for about 6 weeks now since I first saw it in my local department store, it has since sold out there (they only had 2!)   I originally told myself it was too expensive, but I personally don't like imitation leather but this is leather and a classic shape. i looked at cheaper imitation bags yesterday in town during my lunch and none gave me that love feeling that this does. I currently have a Modalu black Pippa Shoulder bag, a Modalu shark grey Bibi bag, a dark forest green Ted baker bag, a tan ted baker small shoulder bag, and a aubergine radley bag.   I have been purging my wardrobe and reinvigorating it to be a little more fashionable with some new shapes/styles etc in classic colours. My shoes are perfect and there are no holes to fill there, but I can't help feeling I am missing a bright summer bag..... I have winter colours sorted and the classic neutrals go anywhere bags....this lime one just has my heart.  I have sold some stuff this month so I have money in my paypal account to cover it and i have found it elsewhere (not the modalu site) for 70% of the retail cost. Equally the bright/coloured pippas fetch good money on ebay as second hand bags, so I could use it this season and if i fall out of love next year I should be able to get a proportion of the money back paticularly if I don't purchase for retail....I am so close to pulling the purchase trigger ekkk!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 1, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I wanted to say a big thank you to the ladies who gave me advice last night, after I posted about the bag I put my phone down and went to bed so I didn't buy it!  Its been a desire for about 6 weeks now since I first saw it in my local department store, it has since sold out there (they only had 2!)   I originally told myself it was too expensive, but I personally don't like imitation leather but this is leather and a classic shape. i looked at cheaper imitation bags yesterday in town during my lunch and none gave me that love feeling that this does. I currently have a Modalu black Pippa Shoulder bag, a Modalu shark grey Bibi bag, a dark forest green Ted baker bag, a tan ted baker small shoulder bag, and a aubergine radley bag.   I have been purging my wardrobe and reinvigorating it to be a little more fashionable with some new shapes/styles etc in classic colours. My shoes are perfect and there are no holes to fill there, but I can't help feeling I am missing a bright summer bag..... I have winter colours sorted and the classic neutrals go anywhere bags....this lime one just has my heart.  I have sold some stuff this month so I have money in my paypal account to cover it and i have found it elsewhere (not the modalu site) for 70% of the retail cost. Equally the bright/coloured pippas fetch good money on ebay as second hand bags, so I could use it this season and if i fall out of love next year I should be able to get a proportion of the money back paticularly if I don't purchase for retail....I am so close to pulling the purchase trigger ekkk!


 That's great! You've thought it all through & have the money, so it definitely sounds like a good purchase for you. Enjoy!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *boschicka* 




That's great! You've thought it all through & have the money, so it definitely sounds like a good purchase for you. Enjoy!


  I agree!  @HerGreyness wonderful news, your excitement and happiness just pours out of your words, I'm so pleased for you! (Still holding out for wedding news before all that long though hehe)  I'm holding strong so far on By Request. Got Glam in my cart, but Mac are doing that irritating thing where the lip and eye products are released on different days, and I flat out refuse to pay two lots of shipping. IF it's still in stock when the eyeshadows are released (I just want Fiction) I will get them both, otherwise I won't get either.   30 days update: (I forced myself to use some drugstore lipsticks at the weekend...)  16: Bourjois Pour La Vie Plumping Lipstick in 51 Peche Juteuese - colour was ok but omg it was drying, this went in the bin 17: L'Oreal Glam Shine Cream - Sweet Nude - a nice casual l/s, hanging onto this for now 18: Mac Snapdragon - uber pretty, what else to say 19: Dior - 631 Fig - this is an old (vintage?!) Dior lippie from back in the day when it was still labelled as Christian Dior (in blue hexagonal packaging). I think it was from a GWP. Colour is a touch orange-brown for me, but the formula is divine. Feels feather light on the lips, satiny smooth and lasts well (as much as anything does on me). I need to make an effort to wear this more I think, with the right look/outfit.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennyap* 



Quote:Originally Posted by *boschicka* 





That's great! You've thought it all through & have the money, so it definitely sounds like a good purchase for you. Enjoy!




I agree!

@HerGreyness wonderful news, your excitement and happiness just pours out of your words, I'm so pleased for you! (Still holding out for wedding news before all that long though hehe)

I'm holding strong so far on By Request. Got Glam in my cart, but Mac are doing that irritating thing where the lip and eye products are released on different days, and I flat out refuse to pay two lots of shipping. IF it's still in stock when the eyeshadows are released (I just want Fiction) I will get them both, otherwise I won't get either.

30 days update: (I forced myself to use some drugstore lipsticks at the weekend...)

16: Bourjois Pour La Vie Plumping Lipstick in 51 Peche Juteuese - colour was ok but omg it was drying, this went in the bin
17: L'Oreal Glam Shine Cream - Sweet Nude - a nice casual l/s, hanging onto this for now
18: Mac Snapdragon - uber pretty, what else to say
19: Dior - 631 Fig - this is an old (vintage?!) Dior lippie from back in the day when it was still labelled as Christian Dior (in blue hexagonal packaging). I think it was from a GWP. Colour is a touch orange-brown for me, but the formula is divine. Feels feather light on the lips, satiny smooth and lasts well (as much as anything does on me). I need to make an effort to wear this more I think, with the right look/outfit.


  I too have forced myself to use my drugstore lippies as part of the challenge, because they were cheaper i bought more of them in the past, without checking the formula out first like I would with a highend lippie, I have found some gems in my stash but also some serious duds.  I am avoiding by request, I want fiction but I don't need it, its not really a hole in my stash that needs to be filled so trying to avoid going anywhere near the mac site!  I also pulled the plug on the bag, I have a holiday to pay for in 6 weeks and although I am on track I need to remind myself of my goals for the year overall were about having experiences and not possessions and paying down all my debts by the 31/12/14!   The bag is a 5th of the cost of a trip I wanted to take November time to see the northern lights, so I have transferred the cash out of my paypal account and in to a savings account where I can't get it without giving 30 days notice!   I must stay strong, my wants just seem to be getting the better of me at the moment, I need to get back in control, I think its because I think I have done quite well in the stash purge and wardrobe purge and I "deserve" a reward, I just don't want to slip backwards!


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 1, 2014)

HI EVERYONE!!!!  I HAVEN'T HAD ANY TIME TO READ THROUGH THIS THREAD YET (my 2 year old is howling from upstairs as we speak) BUT I JUST WANT TO DIVE RIGHT IN HERE AND BE A PART OF TEAM LOW-BUY!!!!!  I haven't posted on Specktra pretty much since having my baby so I figured this is the right place to come back to.  I have missed you all and am looking forward to being part of Specktra in the least financially damaging way, GO TEAM LOW-BUY!!!!!


----------



## hippychic823 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, I've been kinda MIA from the forums for awhile cause I was doing pretty darn good with my low buy....totally skipped FoF (even though I wanted Dreaming Dahlia; Heavenly Hybrid and both blushes and MSF's...and I'm still realllllllllly wanting Stereo Rose sooooo bad I stalk it on Nordies daily ); February was a complete NO BUY for me (pretty big accomplishment!!! ); stuck with my low buy for March and resisted buying the TooFaced Chocolate Bar palette and the TooFaced Bonjour bronzing palette but did buy 2 NYX round lippies and 2 NYX soft matte lip creams and a set of Real Techniques brushes and a Maybelline Highlighter Blush in Coral at Ulta (with a coupon though ) I'm justifying these buys as part of my low buy cause the lippies are drugstore brand and the brushes were an investment.....which brings me to noooowwww.....been lurking on Playland and Alluring Aquatic forums and also the Proenza as well and the enabling is strong over there!!! I initially wanted ALLLLL the Proenza lippies (just cause they're LE and LE cosmetics, esp lippies are my weakness) but after serious consideration I decided all I want from Proenza is an ombré powder and maybe, just maaayyyybe Mangrove l/s cause I love red orange lippies, but the Proenza packaging is soooooo fugly it helps deter me from wanting more.....but Playland has me wanting all the lip glasses and at least the Toying Around l/s and possibly a BU for it....Alluring Aquatic on the other hand....OOOOHHHHH LAAAWWWD, I want EVERY lippie, all the lip glasses except one, both ED blushes and an EDSF.....I came here to get back to "low buy" reality and get some "un-abling".....ladies, heeellllp a sistah out....my will is weak...I almost bought Hoop this AM just cause it's LE and it's getting hyped up on the forum and the crazy thing is, I honestly think Hoop looks very boring but I came this close to ordering it just because.....team low buy, be my voice of reason while all these awesome collections are dropping left and right


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

Eyemazing April  Tues 1st  Illamasqua Reflection Palette: used all shades, shame the yellow colour is too glittery for an everyday highlight. Never used this quad before it's nice and subtle for a Smokey look Mac rosemary & thyme pencil on lower waterline Mac industry pencil on upper rim 17 doll eyes mascara brown  Didn't apply too much of anything incase hayfever strikes!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 1, 2014)

hippychic823 said:


> Well, I've been kinda MIA from the forums for awhile cause I was doing pretty darn good with my low buy....totally skipped FoF (even though I wanted Dreaming Dahlia; Heavenly Hybrid and both blushes and MSF's...and I'm still realllllllllly wanting Stereo Rose sooooo bad I stalk it on Nordies daily ); February was a complete NO BUY for me (pretty big accomplishment!!! ); stuck with my low buy for March and resisted buying the TooFaced Chocolate Bar palette and the TooFaced Bonjour bronzing palette but did buy 2 NYX round lippies and 2 NYX soft matte lip creams and a set of Real Techniques brushes and a Maybelline Highlighter Blush in Coral at Ulta (with a coupon though ) I'm justifying these buys as part of my low buy cause the lippies are drugstore brand and the brushes were an investment.....which brings me to noooowwww.....been lurking on Playland and Alluring Aquatic forums and also the Proenza as well and the enabling is strong over there!!! I initially wanted ALLLLL the Proenza lippies (just cause they're LE and LE cosmetics, esp lippies are my weakness) but after serious consideration I decided all I want from Proenza is an ombré powder and maybe, just maaayyyybe Mangrove l/s cause I love red orange lippies, but the Proenza packaging is soooooo fugly it helps deter me from wanting more.....but Playland has me wanting all the lip glasses and at least the Toying Around l/s and possibly a BU for it....Alluring Aquatic on the other hand....OOOOHHHHH LAAAWWWD, I want EVERY lippie, all the lip glasses except one, both ED blushes and an EDSF.....I came here to get back to "low buy" reality and get some "un-abling".....ladies, heeellllp a sistah out....my will is weak...I almost bought Hoop this AM just cause it's LE and it's getting hyped up on the forum and the crazy thing is, I honestly think Hoop looks very boring but I came this close to ordering it just because.....team low buy, be my voice of reason while all these awesome collections are dropping left and right


  Wow, I can almost feel your frenzy. Ok, take a deep breath. 

  I don't know how much makeup you currently have, but I'm assuming that you're not starting from scratch. You have all the Playland l/g and almost all the AA ones on your list. How quickly do you get through gloss? How many do you already have? Really, are these colours so unique that you don't already have similar ones? Lipglass are the only MAC items I've ever had go off on me, and it's happened in well under two years for some of them. How about just picking one from each collection? 

  I'm sure you already know that buying a lipstick just because it's LE doesn't make sense. There is often a very similar perm version of it, either from MAC or someone else. How many lippies do you already have? We don't yet know what the finish will be for the AA lipsticks and there have been no swatches yet. How can you really know that you'd even like them?

  I would suggest stepping back and doing an inventory of the makeup you already have (assuming you haven't already). Do you use all the ones you have, or do you have a bunch you either never reach for or haven't even tried yet? When you have it all down in black and white, you'll be in a better position to decide what it makes sense to add to your stash. Obviously, you'll also need to figure  out what you can actually afford as well.

  Without even knowing what you have or wear, I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that I'm confident you don't need a lot of what's on your list, and I'm betting at least some of it wouldn't get used much. Make sure you're not just succumbing to the thrill of acquisition rather than the pleasure of carefully and thoughtfully adding to your stash. Don't forget that makeup is a consumable and not a collectable and that it can and does expire.

  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, so here is the first part of my "secret":  I have been in negotiations for months to sell my business.. and about 3 weeks ago, I was finally given word from a bank that the person interested would be elegible for a loan and it would go through.  So, effective 6 months from now, at the latest Dec. 2014.. I will be FREE .. to do as I want, any ol time.. (Mick Jagger).,:yahoo:     nothing as glamourous as what you guys all suspected would happen, and nothing that I was not prepared for.. I am just very very happy!  I did not buy an island, adopt a puppy, or get married... much less conceive a kid.. lol.  you ladies have fertile imaginations!   I did receive a surprise from my mother and it is that she is "seeing" a little old gentleman from the Senior Center.. lol.  She is in love or lust:haha:   more news to follow.    xoxox


  That's a pretty damn good secret. Congrats!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

Listen up New York team low buyers:   There's a chance to go to ImATs NYC for free.  I posted a thread just now on a small giveaway I'm doing: pretty much be my guest for imats.   Tickets are sold out and going for insane prices online... Giving priority to my low buy ladies that want to attent gratis  details on the post


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 1, 2014)

looking at pictures of hoop it looks like a coraly pink which I guess is popular.  On Karen it looked kinda nice and not coral leaning but I can't do those colors so it was an easy skip.  Plus she says it looks very similar to flavor on the lips which might be awesome if you were voting that way but flavor looks like somebody was Moshing powdered donuts to me  {Im sorry I know people like those colors so no offense…. I am sure there are those that think reds look like red light district clown wear and I accept to each their own}

  I haven't even looked at the other collections but a while back our fabulous her grayness wrote {I copied and pasted it into my notebook so am not looking for post}:


  Quote:    Actually, if one does a deep review of the habits of women, one blush might be all that we need for every 18 months or so... One lipstick a year.  3 tubes of mascara. 1 Bottle of foundation if we chose to use it, one powder per annum.
again, we get into the conundrum of needs - what do we need?  very little in cosmetics.  What do we want and why do we want it?... that is the critical difference.
it's not the price of an item -- it can be pennies or hundreds -- it's what motivates our spending patterns which must be controlled.






  I will say that I believe we need at least 2 lipsticks… one that is for daytime and one that is more dramatic for evening/going out.  Or one awesome red if you are me and some lip balm to sheer it out so it isn't as brazen.  OR one fashion shade aka the color du jour be it orange, coral, pink, lavender, purple what not and one classic shade.  I like to wear plum or berry colors during the daytime and red for dressing up myself but you know what you actually wear.  Odds are you have a dozen of them {I have tons of plum/berry shades and tons of reds}  I am a believer in picking up a fun fashion shade once a year and sticking with neutrals otherwise.  Yes RED is a neutral.  So is pink for that matter.  IF you can imagine somebody wearing it in a 50s classic movie then it is classic even if it has a modern twist to it.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 1, 2014)

instead of editing my above I will admit my fashion-y bit tends to be something like nail color or maybe eyeliner color otherwise I am into classic shades for eyes and lips…  Even nail polish I almost always do red or french-y  

  I have to confess I have little business hanging out on a makeup forum


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Listen up New York team low buyers:   There's a chance to go to ImATs NYC for free.  I posted a thread just now on a small giveaway I'm doing: pretty much be my guest for imats.   Tickets are sold out and going for insane prices online... Giving priority to my low buy ladies that want to attent gratis  details on the post


  I'd love to go! Wish I could.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aw man where r u?


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 1, 2014)

Philly. :/ I will be home in two weekends, though. I'm running a race.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

Waahhhhh  okay


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 1, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> looking at pictures of hoop it looks like a coraly pink which I guess is popular.  On Karen it looked kinda nice and not coral leaning but I can't do those colors so it was an easy skip.  Plus she says it looks very similar to flavor on the lips which might be awesome if you were voting that way but flavor looks like somebody was Moshing powdered donuts to me  {Im sorry I know people like those colors so no offense…. I am sure there are those that think reds look like red light district clown wear and I accept to each their own}
> 
> I haven't even looked at the other collections but a while back our fabulous her grayness wrote {I copied and pasted it into my notebook so am not looking for post}:
> 
> ...


  Back in the days when I only had a handful of lipsticks, I finished at least a half dozen a year. I don't cake it on, but I reapply throughout the day (at least 6-8 times). Now that I favour glossier/more sheer finishes, I probably go through more than that. I'm going to finish at least six this year (Out For Passion is already about half gone) and I have almost 30 lipsticks (although I don't wear them evenly).

  I have combination/oily skin and go through 2-3 blot powders and a setting powder (as well as a HUGE number of blotting papers). I go through 2-3 foundation type products (tinted moisturizer, BB cream, foundation), a couple of concealers, a couple each of eye/face primers, 4 mascara. Eyeshadow and blush are harder to measure since I have a lot, but I do make a dent in them (particularly NARS blush and softer eyeshadow like LM). I'm about to hit pan on African Violet from the Artist Palette and I just got that in November. I use lip liners with everything except balm like lippies, so I use up at least a couple of those a year. Same with eyeliner/fluidlines. Highlighters last the longest for me, because I use so little of them.

  I wear makeup virtually every day but I don't think I'm heavy handed; I still finish lots of products throughout the year.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Back in the days when I only had a handful of lipsticks, I finished at least a half dozen a year. I don't cake it on, but I reapply throughout the day (at least 6-8 times). Now that I favour glossier/more sheer finishes, I probably go through more than that. I'm going to finish at least six this year (Out For Passion is already about half gone) and I have almost 30 lipsticks (although I don't wear them evenly).
> 
> I have combination/oily skin and go through 2-3 blot powders and a setting powder (as well as a HUGE number of blotting papers). I go through 2-3 foundation type products (tinted moisturizer, BB cream, foundation), a couple of concealers, a couple each of eye/face primers, 4 mascara. Eyeshadow and blush are harder to measure since I have a lot, but I do make a dent in them (particularly NARS blush and softer eyeshadow like LM). I'm about to hit pan on African Violet from the Artist Palette and I just got that in November. I use lip liners with everything except balm like lippies, so I use up at least a couple of those a year. Same with eyeliner/fluidlines. Highlighters last the longest for me, because I use so little of them.
> 
> I wear makeup virtually every day but I don't think I'm heavy handed; I still finish lots of products throughout the year.


  yeah I am not sure exactly how she arrived by those numbers.  I own one foundation but am antsy to move onto a different one {I use MAC match master or something like that in 1.5 and actually I had a horrible chemical burn over an eczema spot on upper lip and it covered it well so maybe not} and 2 concealers and 2 powders {MM beauty powder and Nars}  I am happy with 1 blush {Nars Sin but have branched out to many more in past 2 yrs} and 2-3 eyeshadows.  Lipsticks and nail polishes I am getting to I can replace when I get rid of… I mean I really really wanted the Nars nail polishes that came out recently but said ummm girl you have over 100 red polishes why don't you finish one before you buy another ….  I hate it when I talk to myself like that.  But I haven't purchased more than a handful of products since last summer and when I joined Team Low Buy I specifically said I will be buying my lipstick and staying Low to No buy until then so I can justify stocking up like a metric ton of this one color.

  Everytime I saw something that looked pretty I was ummm Glam vs this and glam always won.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 1, 2014)

Today is my first day of Love It or Leave it April!   Foundation: CoverGirl outlast stay fabulous 3-in-1 in 810 classic ivory Concealer: maybelline instant age rewind eraser dark circles in Neutralizer  Blush: Julep glow blush in peach Bellini  Bronzer: Revlon PhotoReady bronzed & chic  Highlight: physicians forums shimmer strips Vegas strip  Lip: Milani Nude Creme l/s with Revlon SL l/g in Nude Lustre Eye: Too Faced A la Mode eyes palette  Mascara: CoverGirl Clump Crusher


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 1, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> yeah I am not sure exactly how she arrived by those numbers.  I own one foundation but am antsy to move onto a different one {I use MAC match master or something like that in 1.5 and actually I had a horrible chemical burn over an eczema spot on upper lip and it covered it well so maybe not} and 2 concealers and 2 powders {MM beauty powder and Nars}  I am happy with 1 blush {Nars Sin but have branched out to many more in past 2 yrs} and 2-3 eyeshadows.  Lipsticks and nail polishes I am getting to I can replace when I get rid of… I mean I really really wanted the Nars nail polishes that came out recently but said ummm girl you have over 100 red polishes why don't you finish one before you buy another ….  I hate it when I talk to myself like that.  But I haven't purchased more than a handful of products since last summer and when I joined Team Low Buy I specifically said I will be buying my lipstick and staying Low to No buy until then so I can justify stocking up like a metric ton of this one color.
> 
> Everytime I saw something that looked pretty I was ummm Glam vs this and glam always won.


  I'm sure those numbers are accurate for many women; most don't wear makeup daily and not everyone has oilier skin that eats up powder regardless of the effort spent on skin care, primers, foundation choice, etc.

  Nail polish is something I don't go through much of. I have about 60 bottles currently, but I can't remember ever finishing a bottle. I've stopped myself from buying anymore because I get busy and just don't do regular pedis in the winter and I'm unable to grow my fingernails without them splitting/breaking no matter what I do.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 1, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!!  I HAVEN'T HAD ANY TIME TO READ THROUGH THIS THREAD YET (my 2 year old is howling from upstairs as we speak) BUT I JUST WANT TO DIVE RIGHT IN HERE AND BE A PART OF TEAM LOW-BUY!!!!!  I haven't posted on Specktra pretty much since having my baby so I figured this is the right place to come back to.  I have missed you all and am looking forward to being part of Specktra in the least financially damaging way, GO TEAM LOW-BUY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE the name.... "Love It or Leave It April!" VERY creative!
  I need to choose a challenge myself for after my Lipppie challenge!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 1, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Today is my first day of Love It or Leave it April!   Foundation: CoverGirl outlast stay fabulous 3-in-1 in 810 classic ivory Concealer: maybelline instant age rewind eraser dark circles in Neutralizer  Blush: Julep glow blush in peach Bellini  Bronzer: Revlon PhotoReady bronzed & chic  Highlight: physicians forums shimmer strips Vegas strip  Lip: Milani Nude Creme l/s with Revlon SL l/g in Nude Lustre Eye: Too Faced A la Mode eyes palette  Mascara: CoverGirl Clump Crusher


  Love the name!! I will join you even though I have 8 days left.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 1, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I tried to do MAC lipsticks only and I upped it for my challenge as I wanted to do 30 days of not repeating a lipstick, blush or palette. I normally just post my lipsticks but too lazy to edit my list LOL Here is my 2 week review...  Day 1:  Urban Decay Native Lipstick Naked Basics Palette MAC The Perfect Cheek *LOVED everything*  Day 2:  MAC Feed The Senses Lipstick Naked 3 Palette Tarina Tarentino Neapolitan Lane Blush  *LOVED everything*  Day 3:  MAC Plumful Lipstick Chanel Harmonie Du Soir Palette MAC Vintage Grape Blush *LOVED everything*- my favorites  Day 4:  MAC Betty Bright w/kiss & tell lipglass MAC Caramel Sundae Quad MAC Cream Soda Blush *LOVED everything*- my spring favorite for spring but needed to add MAC flatter me pearlmate over cream soda after a few hours to liven it up  Day 5:  Rose Lily Lipstick Tarte Mattenificent Palette Mac Pink Buttercream Pearlmatte as blush *LOVED palette and lipstick* didn't 'love' the pearlmate but It's ok. I'd sell or swap it if someone wanted it.   Day 6:  Flair for finery w/you've got it c/s MAC Vintage Coin e/s Tarte Exposed Blush *LOVED everything*- first time I've worn vintage coin. I have swatches it 20x but never wore it. I really like it. It's my only cream shadow that's not used only as a base.  Day 7:  MAC Marcel Wanders Annemiek Lipstick Clinique Spruced Up Duo Nars Dolce Vita Blush *LOVED THE DUO*- i forgot how I like this duo. It's more for fall in my opinion so I will be sure to give it some love then. Not a fan of the Annemiek. It washed me out and is in giveaway bin. Nars Dolce Vita is soooo pretty but it's frustrating on how light a hand I have to use. It's so pigmented which is awesome but for me it's more work so I may be giving this to a friend.  Day 8:  MAC Syrup Lipstick MAC Interior Life Quad MAC Petticoat MSF *LOVED everything*- this quad got bad reviews but I really like it. I call it my mommy look. It's quiet and subtle. My most used MAC quad.[/b]  Day 9:  MAC Pure Zen Lipstick Dior Bleu de Paris Palette MAC Legendary Blush *LOVED everything*   Day 10:  MAC Snapdragon Lipstick- happy spring! Clinique Pink Chocolate Quad Clinique Cheek Pop Plum Pop *LOVED everything*- seriously loving these pop cheek blushes. Going to get a 3rd during chic week.  Day 11:  MAC Venus Lipstick YSL Chromatic #9 Palette MAC At Dusk Blush *LOVED everything*  Saturday Day 12:  MAC Lustering Lipstick Urban Decay Theodora Palette Hourglass Radient Magenta Blush *LOVED everything*- my new found love for Lustering. Wish it stayed on longer. I will try lip liner on under it.  Day 13:  MAC Glamourdaze Lipstick Sephora + Pantone Orange Quad MAC My Paradise Blush *LOVED everything*  Day 14: staying in bed with my baby girl. I'll update later


  My 3 week recap:  Day 14: this was day after, i seriously didn't leave the bed that day. we ordered pizza LOL MAC Viva Glam Gaga Lipstick Dior Rosy Tan Palette TheBalm Down Boy Blush *LOVED everything*  Day 15: MAC Sheen Supreme Impressive Lipstick Kat Von D LadyBird Palette TheBalm Frat Boy Blush *LOVED everything*- i do notice a weird smell with the sheen supremes, not bad but more like a chalky candy kinda smell. forgot how much i love this formula and color.  Day 16: MAC Daddy's Little Girl Lipstick w/Mall Madness on top Dior Grege Palette Nars Gaiety Blush *LOVED everything*  Day 17: MAC Kittenish Patentpolish TheBalm NudeTude Palette Nars Mata Hari Blush *LOVED everything*- i like kittenish but don't love it. it did stay on longer with a matte under it but I'm up to the point with MAC that I don't want anymore products that need work. I want it to work from tube or it's not for me. I am keeping it and am willing to try another color, possibly fearless since i love crayons in the summer. they don't melt in heat as bad.  Day 18: MAC Dreaminess Lipstick Ready To Party, Stolen Moment, Peachy Keen Shadows MAC Gentle Blush *LOVED everything*- LOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEEEE Gentle. so glad i bought it and can't wait to wear it again. First time for EDES as I got them in a swap and I really liked them. I will definitely peek at the new ones coming out but i'd probably only get one more. I'm a palette girl (as you see  no repeats yet and i'm about half done geez) :shock:  Day 19: MAC Girl Next Door  Urban Decay Shattered Face Kit *liked everything*- ok i found a way to wear girl next door. I put MAC Splashing Lipglass on top and really liked the look. took a few trial and errors and was about to toss in bin but i'm glad i kept.  Day 20: MAC Flamingo Lipstick TheBalm Meet Matte Palette MAC Legendary Blush  *LOVED everything*- I wore MAC Legendary again In honor of HIMYM last episode, get it??? haha ok well it entertained me and made me laugh LOL i need to wear my Balm Palettes more, they get pushed to the back to often.  Day 21: April 1 MAC Lavendar Whip Lipstick Laura Mercier Artist Palette 2 MAC Sakura *LOVED everything*- Thinking about getting pure silliness lipglass to put on top. why am i liking lipglasses now that I just got rid of all mine nooooooooo this can't happen, LOL. anyways i used stay sweet lipglass on top but made it too pink.   ok so that's my 21 days of lipsticks. I have 9 more to go and i counted only 4 more MAC i was wanting to wear (not good) what to do with the other 11 or so left. Some I will throw in giveaway bin without even trying again like (crosswires, blankety) but others i like to keep just to keep. ya know for that one random day in your life you may need that specific color, right? ohhhhh bad bad bad.  i can NOT wait to wear my Dior and Chanel again. ohhhhh how i miss thee but i'm proud of myself for making it through this far all MAC lipsticks, YAY!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yesterday was MAC Till Tomorrow, today Lady Danger. I am determined to wear at least one of my reds and at least two or three non-MAC lipsticks this week!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 1, 2014)

Inspired by Pixie's spring look (and since I'm working from home today), I created one of my own:

  Bobbi Brown BB Cream
  Lips: MAC Chicory liner, Fresh & Frisky Huggable
  Cheeks: MAC Matte Bronze bronzer, HG Dim Infusion blush, MAC Adored MSF as highlight
  NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder
  Eyes: Electric Palette (upper lid sheered out)
  Inner lid - Thrash
  Middle lid - Freak
  Outer lid/corner - Fringe
  Transition: MAC Free to Be
  Blending: MAC Orb
  Lower lash line: Fringe
  Upper lash line: UD Crave (closest thing I have to black)
  Black mascara


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for welcoming me back PixieDancer, I have missed your amazingly positive warmth during my long absence!

  Starlight77 I am loving your detailed breakdowns for each day, but I'm cracking up that you love EVERYTHING!  I guess that's the best case scenario right?

  Today I reached for Smoke & Diamonds e/s since I am selling my backups in the Clearance Bin and I wanted to know that I could let it go without any panic/remorse, and I wore it with my Technobeet Chromeglass (from a billion years ago but still in the box). Turns out I can def live without the shadow but who knew I'd love that outdated (color & texture) lipgloss????

  Tomorrow I think I'll dip into some of my other taupe shadows since I have about 30 and they are all nearly the same color......


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> Tomorrow I think I'll dip into some of my other taupe shadows since I have about 30 and they are all nearly the same color......


  totally this!
  i don't want to have like ten of every colour you know... i might do a rough eyeshadow inventory, if i count every single individual eyeshadow colour i have i reckon it'll give me a shock!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ladies I wonder if you can help me! I have foundation woes.  Im an absolute oil slick with spots of acne but I don't suffer from redness much. Im paler than nc15. I got rid of all the foundations and bb creams I didn't like/were too dark/seperated on me And bought estee lauder double wear, which broke me out but I don't think I was washing it off properly.  So the mac pro products are available online in the UK today, and I saw the *full coverage foundation*, has anyone had any experience with this? The mac chat sa said I shouldn't get it as it's stage makeup and not for everyday but should I ignore that as the sas won't push pro products anyway? Im oily and in need! But I don't want to buy yet another mac foundation and not have it work for me.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Ladies I wonder if you can help me! I have foundation woes.  Im an absolute oil slick with spots of acne but I don't suffer from redness much.  I got rid of all the foundations and bb creams I didn't like/were too dark/seperated on me And bought estee lauder double wear, which broke me out but I don't think I was washing it off properly.  So the mac pro products are available online in the UK today, and I saw the *full coverage foundation*, has anyone had any experience with this? The mac chat sa said I shouldn't get it as it's stage makeup and not for everyday but should I ignore that as the sas won't push pro products anyway? Im oily and in need! But I don't want to buy yet another mac foundation and not have it work for me.


  I'm extremely oily as well. I have to use BECCA Ever Matte primer under everything. My favorite foundations aren't MAC, although I do like MAC Mineralize and Matchmaster. My best oily skin foundations are Revlon ColorStay (in the normal-dry formula), CoverGirl Stay Fabulous 3-in-1, the new Rimmel Matte, BarryM Matte, and Urban Decay Naked Skin. I hope that helps you out! I find that the primer I use makes such a difference, but even then, many foundations just don't hold up.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> PixieDancer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll use them on the eyes... I'll just be extra cautious of fallout that's all. Glad you're liking the palette!!
> ...


  I nearly died laughing at this.  I'm a Canadian in the UK and I'm still so amused by that!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> kerry-jane88 said:
> 
> 
> > So the mac pro products are available online in the UK today, and I saw the *full coverage foundation*, has anyone had any experience with this? The mac chat sa said I shouldn't get it as it's stage makeup and not for everyday but should I ignore that as the sas won't push pro products anyway? Im oily and in need! But I don't want to buy yet another mac foundation and not have it work for me.
> ...


  I think I must use the BECCA Ever Matte primer wrong, because when I used it, it just made the foundation go kind of clumpy or something?  I don't know how to explain it.  Kind of like it was balling up on the skin?  Wasn't impressed though and haven't touched it since in fear it'll make me look awful.  My skin is sensitive so I can't risk washing it off and re-applying everything though lol.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I think I must use the BECCA Ever Matte primer wrong, because when I used it, it just made the foundation go kind of clumpy or something?  I don't know how to explain it.  Kind of like it was balling up on the skin?  Wasn't impressed though and haven't touched it since in fear it'll make me look awful.  My skin is sensitive so I can't risk washing it off and re-applying everything though lol.


  Huh! I put two pea-sized squirts on my fingers, dot it around, and then pat it in until I can feel that it is dry. I don't rub it on. And I don't use a whole lot.   How do you apply it?


----------



## hippychic823 (Apr 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Wow, I can almost feel your frenzy. Ok, take a deep breath.   I don't know how much makeup you currently have, but I'm assuming that you're not starting from scratch. You have all the Playland l/g and almost all the AA ones on your list. How quickly do you get through gloss? How many do you already have? Really, are these colours so unique that you don't already have similar ones? Lipglass are the only MAC items I've ever had go off on me, and it's happened in well under two years for some of them. How about just picking one from each collection?   I'm sure you already know that buying a lipstick just because it's LE doesn't make sense. There is often a very similar perm version of it, either from MAC or someone else. How many lippies do you already have? We don't yet know what the finish will be for the AA lipsticks and there have been no swatches yet. How can you really know that you'd even like them?  I would suggest stepping back and doing an inventory of the makeup you already have (assuming you haven't already). Do you use all the ones you have, or do you have a bunch you either never reach for or haven't even tried yet? When you have it all down in black and white, you'll be in a better position to decide what it makes sense to add to your stash. Obviously, you'll also need to figure  out what you can actually afford as well.  Without even knowing what you have or wear, I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that I'm confident you don't need a lot of what's on your list, and I'm betting at least some of it wouldn't get used much. Make sure you're not just succumbing to the thrill of acquisition rather than the pleasure of carefully and thoughtfully adding to your stash. Don't forget that makeup is a consumable and not a collectable and that it can and does expire.  Hope that helps.


.    Thank you Audrey!!!! I needed that voice of reason....honestly, I'd probably never really wear the lip glosses, I don't even wear lipgloss really  I just want them, I guess to just have them???? Makes absolutely zero sense when I actually think about it


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 1, 2014)

hippychic823 said:


> . Thank you Audrey!!!! I needed that voice of reason....honestly, I'd probably never really wear the lip glosses, I don't even wear lipgloss really  I just want them, I guess to just have them???? Makes absolutely zero sense when I actually think about it


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So the mac pro products are available online in the UK today, and I saw the *full coverage foundation*, has anyone had any experience with this? The mac chat sa said I shouldn't get it as it's stage makeup and not for everyday but should I ignore that as the sas won't push pro products anyway? Im oily and in need! But I don't want to buy yet another mac foundation and not have it work for me.


  Kerry I have used the MAC FC fndn.. and it's not for theatre use only.  geeze some of these MAC kids.  It's a good foundation which is a mid to heavy coverage. I have worn it sheered out and it's very good -- longer lasting than the F&B for me.  I find it's less dense than the EL DW which I have worn also.  It is easier to remove to.  I like it and when I go out at night use it especially if I am going dancing.. lol.  I sheer it out with luminizer .. any of them work.

  check out wayne goss -- he had a full review of the MAC FC as well as the F&B.

  good luck!


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2014)

I would love to go to IMATS w Mosha.. we would probably land in the NYPD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  on those days I will be travelling and in Milan.. so to honour the traditional Italian under arm, I give you this pic which I just got sent:





  Somebody hold me down, or I might wind up going like this -- at least Bert has a Unibrow.. but WTF is this?


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2014)

My lippie of the day was MAC Mehr.. meh, but I love it sooo..



  ordered a hoop and a glam.. just for old times sake


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hahahah surely darling.  Prob for sneaking a flask with wine (or scotch) into the event or something!   And that is true to Madonna style, Something else lmfao. Nothing surprises me from her lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Kerry I have used the MAC FC fndn.. and it's not for theatre use only.  geeze some of these MAC kids.  It's a good foundation which is a mid to heavy coverage. I have worn it sheered out and it's very good -- longer lasting than the F&B for me.  I find it's less dense than the EL DW which I have worn also.  It is easier to remove to.  I like it and when I go out at night use it especially if I am going dancing.. lol.  I sheer it out with luminizer .. any of them work.  check out wayne goss -- he had a full review of the MAC FC as well as the F&B.  good luck!


  This is exactly what I needed to hear! Thank you I'll check waynes vids too. Is it as matte as double wear?


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And that is true to Madonna style, Something else lmfao. Nothing surprises me from her lol


 
  lmao, I have my own flask.. my late hubby gave me one to match his.. it has my initials on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  and that's the look I am going to do when I get back to Milan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  == an old ho with furry armpits.. lol


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 1, 2014)

You know you don't like your lipstick when you can't even face reapplying it after lunch, so you dig around for something else in your purse to wear instead. This afternoon's lipstick is NARS Damage. Much better. :stars:


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> This is exactly what I needed to hear! Thank you I'll check waynes vids too. Is it as matte as double wear?


  yes, it is as matte as DW.. but less thick imo.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Omg. I kinda had the visual!! Hahahaha never been afraid of being top dog in the shock department huh!?


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2014)

never darling, although in my old age, senility keeps me in a total fog sometimes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  don't know if I did it, or not.. lol


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

I will start using this as an excuse for many many things.


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2014)

A
  M
  E
  N


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Inspired by Pixie's spring look (and since I'm working from home today), I created one of my own:  Bobbi Brown BB Cream Lips: MAC Chicory liner, Fresh & Frisky Huggable Cheeks: MAC Matte Bronze bronzer, HG Dim Infusion blush, MAC Adored MSF as highlight NARS Light Reflecting Loose Powder Eyes: Electric Palette (upper lid sheered out) Inner lid - Thrash Middle lid - Freak Outer lid/corner - Fringe Transition: MAC Free to Be Blending: MAC Orb Lower lash line: Fringe Upper lash line: UD Crave (closest thing I have to black) Black mascara


  Ooh, I want to see a picture!  It sounds pretty.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elkaknits* 

  I haven't even looked at the other collections but a while back our fabulous her grayness wrote {I copied and pasted it into my notebook so am not looking for post}:

  Quote:  Actually, if one does a deep review of the habits of women, one blush might be all that we need for every 18 months or so... One lipstick a year. 3 tubes of mascara. 1 Bottle of foundation if we chose to use it, one powder per annum.
again, we get into the conundrum of needs - what do we need? very little in cosmetics. What do we want and why do we want it?... that is the critical difference.
it's not the price of an item -- it can be pennies or hundreds -- it's what motivates our spending patterns which must be controlled.




  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *elkaknits* 


yeah I am not sure exactly how she arrived by those numbers. I own one foundation but am antsy to move onto a different one {I use MAC match master or something like that in 1.5 and actually I had a horrible chemical burn over an eczema spot on upper lip and it covered it well so maybe not} and 2 concealers and 2 powders {MM beauty powder and Nars} I am happy with 1 blush {Nars Sin but have branched out to many more in past 2 yrs} and 2-3 eyeshadows. Lipsticks and nail polishes I am getting to I can replace when I get rid of… I mean I really really wanted the Nars nail polishes that came out recently but said ummm girl you have over 100 red polishes why don't you finish one before you buy another …. I hate it when I talk to myself like that. But I haven't purchased more than a handful of products since last summer and when I joined Team Low Buy I specifically said I will be buying my lipstick and staying Low to No buy until then so I can justify stocking up like a metric ton of this one color.  
  Everytime I saw something that looked pretty I was ummm Glam vs this and glam always won.




  My mother had black hair, black eyes, and a light olive complexion. By the late 1960s i convinced her to stop wearing the hideous makeup of the 1940s & 50s. Really, i know there's this retro glam fantasy going on, but back then foundation colors rarely suited one's skin color, and the pale pancake she wore looked like a mask, while the bright red lipstick she wore just looked hard. I got her to find a foundation closer to her own color, as they were gradually becoming available, and a more flattering lipstick color in the 60s.

  After that, she wore one Clinique foundation until it was discontinued, then got another Clinique foundation in a similar color and finish; one Revlon coral lipstick color until it was discontinued in the 1990s, then got another similar Revlon color - she used her lipstick as a blush. She used black cake eyeliner until she died, which she also used in her eyebrows. She didn't use mascara or eyeshadow. She was in formal situations where women wear long gowns - my dad owned a black tuxedo jacket and a white tuxedo jacket, his own tuxedo shirts, cummerbund, and tuxedo pants - as well as on a cocktail party circuit. Her biggest difference between daily and "glam" makeup was how much more carefully she did her hair and, of course, her clothes and jewelry.

  I am not like her. For starters, I'm not living the life where i need formal gowns, nor am i on a cocktail party circuit. Most of us these days live much more informal lives.

  My coloring is like my father's: brown hair with reddish highlights that has gotten darker with age, except for those white side walls, like The Bride's in my avatar; hazel-brown eyes; and light (bet 15 & 20) neutral skin tone.

  Black eyeliner and black mascara are too harsh and hard on me. I used brown cake eyeliner until early this millennium; i like tight lining and until recently detested smooshy eyeliner pencils because my eyelids are small - also eyeliner pencils have improved. I used Clinique brown mascara for decades, until i got some plum and burgundy mascaras in the past year or 3. Before Clinique, all mascaras in the 60s and 70s made my eyes burn horribly. Current mascara formulae seem not to set my eyes on fire, but wet _n_ wild color icon eye shadows do set my eyes on fire.

  I never needed foundation until relatively recently, because my skin color has become a bit uneven. In my youth i only wore foundation for fancy situations with my parents, but i could rarely find the right color - it usually turned orange-y - fortunately, the lighting was usually atmospheric, that is, a bit dark.

  Because of my neutral skin tone, i have always been able to shift between coolish warm colors and warmish cool colors. After not wearing makeup for around 10 years, i decided to get back into it a bit before my 60th b'day. I started out with one cool lipstick and one warm lipstick, one cool blush and one warm blush. Then i had a helluva time finding a foundation since they are mostly too warm/yellow or too cool/pink; took two years of frequent visits to sephora and a mass-load of samples. Personally, i think most people, even if they're going for minimal makeup, can use warm and cool lipsticks and warm and cool blushes, as long as they are compatible with their skin color and tone, either to complement the clothes they're wearing or to contrast.

  To me the idea of wearing one lipstick color, and one only, forever and ever, and no eyeshadows is anathema. I LOVE looking at colors, playing with colors, wearing colors. But it's so hard for me to find a foundation that works in color, tone, moisturizing comfort, and dewy glow, so i only change foundation when forced to.

  My idea of glam makeup is just a lot more than usual.
• usual is highlighter on my cheek bones; brow and eye liner, shimmery light neutral shadow on the lid and matte neutral in the crease; and whatever lipstick i feel like.
• glam color correcting primer, foundation, concealer, blush, highlighter; brow and eye liner, mascara, several colors on my eyelids; and whatever lipstick i feel like.

  For my low-buy :
  • No lip gloss - i rarely wear it, and it spoils faster than lipstick.
  • Fewer lipsticks - it's OK if it fills a gap in what i have; i always have 2 or 3 lipsticks in my purse - one MLBB, and the other two in fun colors; i've only ever backed up 4 lipsticks: _Aristo-Cat_, _Go For It_, _Firm Form_, and _Caliente_.
  • No blush - i have waaay too many - unless it's unusual - so those Proenza Schouler ombré blushes have caught my eye.
  • Eyeshadows - well, here my resolve is not so strong. As i said, i love colors, which is why i find those Alluring Aquatic EDESs are so alluring, and i have that NARS duo in my sephora shopping cart.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yes, it is as matte as DW.. but less thick imo.


  Happy days!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ladies... The lemmings, they are back. My wish list is epic and I'm planning my next eleventy million purchases in my head. I'm not pulling the trigger and spending the money, but I WANT THE EVERYTHING.   Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 1, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Ladies... The lemmings, they are back. My wish list is epic and I'm planning my next eleventy million purchases in my head. I'm not pulling the trigger and spending the money, but I WANT THE EVERYTHING.   Anyone else feeling this way?


  I do!  I was good all of March but now this Sephora sale,  Nars 413 Blkr collection came out today... I want everything too!


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 1, 2014)

I am not planning on a zillionty purchases.... I am coveting a few nail polishes but I don't need them and eying some new products I admit.   I need to sit down and pick out some springy things so that I can feel like I am wearing something new.  

  So tired of this Arctic Vortex stuff.  Today it actually hailed while I was getting ready to take my daughter to her job.  SMH

  I  like winter but this is crazy


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Ladies I wonder if you can help me! I have foundation woes.  Im an absolute oil slick with spots of acne but I don't suffer from redness much. Im paler than nc15. I got rid of all the foundations and bb creams I didn't like/were too dark/seperated on me And bought estee lauder double wear, which broke me out but I don't think I was washing it off properly.  So the mac pro products are available online in the UK today, and I saw the *full coverage foundation*, has anyone had any experience with this? The mac chat sa said I shouldn't get it as it's stage makeup and not for everyday but should I ignore that as the sas won't push pro products anyway? Im oily and in need! But I don't want to buy yet another mac foundation and not have it work for me.


  What's your skincare routine? IMO, a lot of foundation problems don't always have to do with the foundation itself; it's a skincare issue -- either something is incompatible with a person's foundation/base, or their skincare routine simply doesn't work for them like it should. You may want to evaulate that first and spend money on sorting that out, if need be. :nods:  





LinenWhite7 said:


> I'm extremely oily as well. I have to use BECCA Ever Matte primer under everything. My favorite foundations aren't MAC, although I do like MAC Mineralize and Matchmaster. My best oily skin foundations are Revlon ColorStay (in the normal-dry formula), CoverGirl Stay Fabulous 3-in-1, the new Rimmel Matte, BarryM Matte, and Urban Decay Naked Skin. I hope that helps you out! I find that the primer I use makes such a difference, but even then, many foundations just don't hold up.


  Same advice as above: revisit your skincare routine.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 1, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Ladies... The lemmings, they are back. My wish list is epic and I'm planning my next eleventy million purchases in my head. I'm not pulling the trigger and spending the money, but I WANT THE EVERYTHING.   Anyone else feeling this way?


  *raises hand*


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 1, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Anyone else feeling this way?


  YEP. 

  The AA collection. I just want to go in, swipe my arm across the displays and push it all into a big basket. *SIGH*  Alas, due to $$$, I will be only buying 4-5 items at the most and even that's a lot, in my opinion.  Trying to avoid the ombre blushes in the PS collection - are they really something I can't dupe or that I don't already have in my collection?  Ugh. They look so pretty in the pan!!!!  But I can't wear the pan on my face, I guess!


----------



## liba (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey all, 'haven't been posting much the past few days - just trying to take care of my health. It looks like it's going to be time for the prescription meds and getting adjusted to the possibility I still will eventually have to go through with surgery. It's very disturbing, because there is absolutely no way to know for sure my quality of life will be improved if I take the gall bladder out. The only guarantee is I wouldn't have the risk of a greater health problem if it's removed, not that I'd feel better overall. Once it's out, there's no going back, though, so I'm having some trouble with all of it. I just cannot make a fully informed decision and it will affect the rest of my life either way I go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I STILL have been wearing lipstick, though, lol:

  Day 20: Party Parrot (Sunday - went to a concert, which was really astoundingly good, even if I was feeling a bit fragile)
  Day 21: Razzledazzler - this is a great lipstick that I need to feature a lot more often. I moved it into my heavy use, grab 'n go bag!
  Day 22: Out for Passion Huggable on top of Fleur d'Coral. That was actually a really nice combo, with FdC adding just a touch of a peachy undertone and opacity to OFP, which is handy, since I've gotten a little sun and am needing extra warmth to wear soft pink now.

  All in all, this has been a fun little challenge that has made me realize a few things:
  1. I tend to cycle through my lipsticks pretty naturally already - I only had a few days where I had to force myself to not wear a lippie that I really love because I'd already used it (Touché, Pure Pout and Tender, I'm looking at you!)
  2. If you want to use up a lipstick, you REALLY need to wear it regularly; like a few times a week. (I'm not a heavy re-applier, just 2-3x/day, so I won't get through one with less frequent use)
  3. All my lipsticks are flattering on me - there really wasn't a dud yet. I know this is because I've got the sort of coloring that can handle a lot of different shades, but mostly because I only buy makeup in person and I give myself plenty of time to shop, so I can compare, contrast, let the color settle on my lips, etc. without feeling rushed. I've got colors that may have limited use because they're so dramatic, but they all look damn good.
  4. Because of #2, I REALLY don't need to BU any more lipsticks unless it's seriously a color I would want to wear all the time when I want to look my absolute best. Just BU'ing an unusual color because there's a chance it'll never come around again is much less of a good reason to BU. I do have a very few like this that I'm glad about, like Go For It (Best Purple Ever) or Restrict (hasn't been a pale nude on me before or since like it), but just for a perfect shade of red or coral, nope, not going to be BUing for that. My low-buy plan is going to include no lipstick BUs more than 1-2x a year MAXIMUM.

  & 5: I REALLY LOVE A BEAUTIFUL LIPSTICK!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makes even a really rough day just a little bit brighter - and this has sure been the month to prove that for me!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey all, 'haven't been posting much the past few days - just trying to take care of my health. It looks like it's going to be time for the prescription meds and getting adjusted to the possibility I still will eventually have to go through with surgery. It's very disturbing, because there is absolutely no way to know for sure my quality of life will be improved if I take the gall bladder out. The only guarantee is I wouldn't have the risk of a greater health problem if it's removed, not that I'd feel better overall. Once it's out, there's no going back, though, so I'm having some trouble with all of it. I just cannot make a fully informed decision and it will affect the rest of my life either way I go.


  If you don't mind me commenting - my Mom absolutely had to have her gall bladder removed 2yrs ago.  She was at the point where the pain was so bad she couldn't catch her breath and was beginning to look like a corpse from the lack of air she was receiving to her lungs.  She had gall stones in her gall bladder & duct.  I don't know your situation, as I haven't been here for ages, but it was the best thing she did in regards to whether to keep it or lose it.  Whatever you choose, just let it be the right decision for YOU.  Don't let anyone, even Drs, pressure you into doing something you don't want to do - especially if you don't HAVE to do it.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay, ladies.

  I've posted a couple times in regards to anything but a low-buy but I definitely need to go on one.

  What are our rules?  Do we make them up for ourself?

  In the past month I've put about £1000 on the CC.  This is what happens when I go roughly 10+ months without purchasing anything at all.. I end up going manic.  So I just need to pace myself.  Maybe allow myself a couple of items a month and call it a day.  Or perhaps stick to a budget of maybe £50-£70 a month.  What are you guys finding is working best for you?


----------



## liba (Apr 2, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> If you don't mind me commenting - my Mom absolutely had to have her gall bladder removed 2yrs ago.  She was at the point where the pain was so bad she couldn't catch her breath and was beginning to look like a corpse from the lack of air she was receiving to her lungs.  She had gall stones in her gall bladder & duct.  I don't know your situation, as I haven't been here for ages, but it was the best thing she did in regards to whether to keep it or lose it.  Whatever you choose, just let it be the right decision for YOU.  Don't let anyone, even Drs, pressure you into doing something you don't want to do - especially if you don't HAVE to do it.


  When they get into the duct, it's cause for immediate surgery. In fact, this is why most doctors recommend taking it out right away, for fear that one day suddenly the duct would get blocked. 

  I don't have constant pain or attacks and I don't have internal inflammation or scar tissue (yet), but my digestion is very messed up and even with cutting out all fat, most meat and chicken, and even some vegetables with high mineral content. There's no surety that removing the gall bladder is going to fix that. 

  Did your mother have difficulty breathing because the gall bladder was so swollen, it was pressing against her lungs or diaphragm? Or was she just passing stones all the time and having the pain because of that. Also after it was removed, was she able to get back to a state where she was pain free and her digestion worked well, with a careful diet? I probably should have asked all this in a PM, but if you want to answer privately, I would really appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 2, 2014)

i have been doing great with my cosmetic purchases. from the by request i have only purchased hoop l/s and l/l. i also purchased velvet teddy. by this time last year i already purchased from most of the Mac collections such as Archie girls, Viva glam Nicki, fall forecast lip palette, all the lippies in the fashion set last year and Haley williams. I went crazy with baking beauties. this year i have only purchased from the Mac by request. I have rediscovered items i have in my stash and i have been using them up. i have been doing the 30 day lipstick challenge and i haven't even came close to using half my lippies. just wanted to share my progress.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 2, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey all, 'haven't been posting much the past few days - just trying to take care of my health. It looks like it's going to be time for the prescription meds and getting adjusted to the possibility I still will eventually have to go through with surgery. It's very disturbing, because there is absolutely no way to know for sure my quality of life will be improved if I take the gall bladder out. The only guarantee is I wouldn't have the risk of a greater health problem if it's removed, not that I'd feel better overall. Once it's out, there's no going back, though, so I'm having some trouble with all of it. I just cannot make a fully informed decision and it will affect the rest of my life either way I go. :clueless:   I STILL have been wearing lipstick, though, lol:  Day 20: Party Parrot (Sunday - went to a concert, which was really astoundingly good, even if I was feeling a bit fragile) Day 21: Razzledazzler - this is a great lipstick that I need to feature a lot more often. I moved it into my heavy use, grab 'n go bag! Day 22: Out for Passion Huggable on top of Fleur d'Coral. That was actually a really nice combo, with FdC adding just a touch of a peachy undertone and opacity to OFP, which is handy, since I've gotten a little sun and am needing extra warmth to wear soft pink now.  All in all, this has been a fun little challenge that has made me realize a few things: 1. I tend to cycle through my lipsticks pretty naturally already - I only had a few days where I had to force myself to not wear a lippie that I really love because I'd already used it (Touché, Pure Pout and Tender, I'm looking at you!) 2. If you want to use up a lipstick, you REALLY need to wear it regularly; like a few times a week. (I'm not a heavy re-applier, just 2-3x/day, so I won't get through one with less frequent use) 3. All my lipsticks are flattering on me - there really wasn't a dud yet. I know this is because I've got the sort of coloring that can handle a lot of different shades, but mostly because I only buy makeup in person and I give myself plenty of time to shop, so I can compare, contrast, let the color settle on my lips, etc. without feeling rushed. I've got colors that may have limited use because they're so dramatic, but they all look damn good. 4. Because of #2, I REALLY don't need to BU any more lipsticks unless it's seriously a color I would want to wear all the time when I want to look my absolute best. Just BU'ing an unusual color because there's a chance it'll never come around again is much less of a good reason to BU. I do have a very few like this that I'm glad about, like Go For It (Best Purple Ever) or Restrict (hasn't been a pale nude on me before or since like it), but just for a perfect shade of red or coral, nope, not going to be BUing for that. My low-buy plan is going to include no lipstick BUs more than 1-2x a year MAXIMUM.  & 5: I REALLY LOVE A BEAUTIFUL LIPSTICK!! :yaay: Makes even a really rough day just a little bit brighter - and this has sure been the month to prove that for me!


  What a great post, Liba. First, I hope things get better very soon.  I have a FB friend who had a gall bladder removed last year.  She didn't talk about it too much, though.  She seems to be doing and feeling well, though.  I suspect you're being very thorough and researching so you can make your best decision. I love #3, esp "they all look damn good".  I may have 1 or 2 that I don't love on me, but not many.  Most seem to look good on me and I like so many colors that there are few that I wouldn't like. I can say that I've never backed up a lippie.  (There is one that I wish I would have -Wild Bout You was a LE in the fall of 2006. A beautiful red-purple matte that I loved.  I had just had back surgery, and as soon as I was allowed to drive I went to 3 different stores to find one.  But that's the only one, really. Very good points that you've made. Oh and I haven't read your article yet, but I am going to.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 2, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay, ladies.  I've posted a couple times in regards to anything but a low-buy but I definitely need to go on one.  What are our rules?  Do we make them up for ourself?  In the past month I've put about £1000 on the CC.  This is what happens when I go roughly 10+ months without purchasing anything at all.. I end up going manic.  So I just need to pace myself.  Maybe allow myself a couple of items a month and call it a day.  Or perhaps stick to a budget of maybe £50-£70 a month.  What are you guys finding is working best for you?


  I'm like you in some ways - I go for a long period and buy little to nothing.  Then I start feeling deprived and depressed, so I buy a bunch.  I do notice that since I've come on here and read about the collection in advance, I plan better.  I don't impulsively buy everything, and I don't rush myself to buy because I'm afraid it will all sell out.  Now I make a preliminary list based on the color story, and once I see swatches and/or reviews, then I edit my list.  Then when it goes on sale I know exactly what I want. I'm sure that there will be many more good tips given!


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ahoythere* 



Thanks for welcoming me back PixieDancer, I have missed your amazingly positive warmth during my long absence!
  Starlight77 I am loving your detailed breakdowns for each day, but I'm cracking up that you love EVERYTHING!  I guess that's the best case scenario right?
  Today I reached for Smoke & Diamonds e/s since I am selling my backups in the Clearance Bin and I wanted to know that I could let it go without any panic/remorse, and I wore it with my Technobeet Chromeglass (from a billion years ago but still in the box). Turns out I can def live without the shadow but who knew I'd love that outdated (color & texture) lipgloss????
  Tomorrow I think I'll *dip into some of my other taupe shadows since I have about 30 and they are all nearly the same color*...... 



  LOL!!!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 2, 2014)

Eyemazing April Wed 2nd  Urban Decay Fun Palette (octopus one) Hmm so sellout is too intense for a brow highlight, then I Put way too much sellout over the lid too. I do like how it's brightened my eyes but overall the look is too shimmery. I'll come back to playing with sellout. Straydog through crease and as liner is ok. Maui wowie lower lashline: such an awesome colour I'd like to wear more.  Mac teddy pencil upper waterline Illamasqua hex pencil lower waterline 17 doll eyes mascara brown


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap Awesome long lasting formula stayed on all day and not too drying for a matte
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey Alone this lippie can make my, let's face it full lips, look like Tyrone Biggums. I wear it with Cork Liner and a bit of MAC Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass. Awesome nude lip for me.
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream I got really sick on this day and this is all I could manage on the lips
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 2, 2014)

Eyemazing April: Overview

  my challenge is to wear eye makeup everyday, which will be quite an effort for me seeings as i usually just wear mascara! even when i was working (i work from home now) i'd make do with a wash of something neutral and some kohl, so hopefully by the end of the month i'll be quicker at applying good eye makeup so that i can incorporate it back into my everyday routine and i'll know what shades and looks work best.

  So i did do my eyeshadow inventory, roughly i might add as i decided to do it at 1am...
  so i have (about) 22 eyeshadow palettes (duos, quads etc upto 14 shades), 7 eyeshadow and face palettes and 27 single eyeshadows
  well i counted each single shade... 202
  and id already done a small cull at that point
  hmm and i dont even wear the stuff most of the time!

  i did a very rough colour tally too (wasn't going to spend too much time deciding if something was a taupe or a light brown lol)
  colours like dark brown, bronze, mid brown, light brown and taupe feature heavily as these are the colours im always drawn to
  i have a million 'light shimmer shades' like naked lunch, sellout etc
  surprises: i have WAY too many shades of pink, be it shimmer or frost, thats not even including matte skin shades of pink!
  i have lots of turquoize and purple which i dont wear

  so colours i just never wear like purple and turqouize i'd like to get down
  and as for all the browns and light shimmer shades, i dont need more than ten of a similar shade!

  i will be pitting them all against eachother!
  so my daily eye will feature repeat colours as i give them a fair chance to prove themselves via different applications and looks.

  i already did a massive makeup cull last night
  and because eyeshadows are the part of my whole entire beauty collection that i'm least attached to, purely because theyre the least touched, im confident that i can get my eyeshadow amounts down even more substantially


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 2, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Eyemazing April: Overview
> 
> my challenge is to wear eye makeup everyday, which will be quite an effort for me seeings as i usually just wear mascara! even when i was working (i work from home now) i'd make do with a wash of something neutral and some kohl, so hopefully by the end of the month i'll be quicker at applying good eye makeup so that i can incorporate it back into my everyday routine and i'll know what shades and looks work best.
> 
> ...


  Why do you want to be able to wear something other than a wash or maybe a wash and some contouring in crease// along edge?  I am just curious not attacking or anything.  I personally wear plums instead of deeper browns in crease or along outer edge and a pinky flesh tone instead of regular skin tone when I want to get all fancy but I since I am a red lip  or vampy or fuchsia lipstick wearer I spent years trying to get my neutral eye down.  I mean back when I was a kid they {mua and magazine articles etc} used to say pick a focus.  I think I still see this when I look at pictures of fashion shows… a red lip and near nude face or a smoky eye and a nude-ish lip.  Is this just a variety sort of thing?  I am so set in my ways regarding my general make up look that the idea of having a strong eye and nothing on my lip feels weird.  I have done it on rare occasion but not as a general I want to do more with.

  I do confess when I see those eye makeup looks with several shades and finishes I am wow that looks really pretty but I just don't see myself doing that much dot of this color inner eye this color middle lid this color outer v this color crease this color brow bone this color over liner this color under eye etc etc.  I have seen glorious examples of it esp with nude-y type of colors that really just are so beautiful but the work …egads.  Plus I am blind as a bat in my old age.  Can you imagine the fine tuning work required?


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 2, 2014)

I am trying to figure out, now that I am not working at MAC anymore, what makeup will actually factor into my "real life".......A real life which includes wearing workout clothes for the first half of every day and chasing a 2 year old around a park for the other half.   Amount of makeup varies depending on how much fun said 2 year old is having ALSO playing with my makeup. As soon as he learns that things OPEN to reveal treasures inside then I probably will not ever have time to put on makeup again.

  Today's version is:

  MAC Street Cool shadestick (I HAVE to wear a long-wearing base or e/s slips away in 20 minutes)
  MAC Havana ED shadow outer corner (one of my sleeper hits)
  L'oreal Bronzed Taupe Infallible (super love!)
  MAC Molasses upper lashline (I'm not sure this doesn't irritate my eyes)
  Blinc mascara (sucks at keeping a curl or doing anything really, but it's the only thing that stays on!)

  MAC mineralize concealer (kind of hate this since it disappears so fast, but it feels good going on)
  MAC Lush Light Bronze bronzer (LOVE)
  MAC So Ceylon MSF (LOVE LOVE LOVE. ALL OTHER MSFs CAN SUCK IT!!!!)
  MAC Subtle Breeze blush (Till the end of time I love thee!!!!!!)

  MAC Soar l/l (Meh.  But useful)
  MAC Technobeet chromeglass (again! it looks amazing!)

  This is pretty much my go-to look, especialy when my hair is on the golden side (vs the navy-teal-burgundy-lilac that it was for the last year and a half).  I am struggling with wearing lipsticks in real life since glosses are SO much easier and I need the tacky moisture for my always dry lips, but I don't have a lot of colors that look "casual" (ie- look good without me wearing foundation/bb cream to even out my skin tone)......and here is where I am struggling with the LOW BUY: 

  I WANT HOOP. I am telling myself that it will be the perfect warm/neutral easy rosy pink to wear, a nice pretty color that doesn't require a lot of futzing but will bring life to the face and color to my corpse-shaded lips.  Anyone see this in real life yet?  Help?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 2, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> Why do you want to be able to wear something other than a wash or maybe a wash and some contouring in crease// along edge?  I am just curious not attacking or anything.  I personally wear plums instead of deeper browns in crease or along outer edge and a pinky flesh tone instead of regular skin tone when I want to get all fancy but I since I am a red lip  or vampy or fuchsia lipstick wearer I spent years trying to get my neutral eye down.  I mean back when I was a kid they {mua and magazine articles etc} used to say pick a focus.  I think I still see this when I look at pictures of fashion shows… a red lip and near nude face or a smoky eye and a nude-ish lip.  Is this just a variety sort of thing?  I am so set in my ways regarding my general make up look that the idea of having a strong eye and nothing on my lip feels weird.  I have done it on rare occasion but not as a general I want to do more with.  I do confess when I see those eye makeup looks with several shades and finishes I am wow that looks really pretty but I just don't see myself doing that much dot of this color inner eye this color middle lid this color outer v this color crease this color brow bone this color over liner this color under eye etc etc.  I have seen glorious examples of it esp with nude-y type of colors that really just are so beautiful but the work …egads.  Plus I am blind as a bat in my old age.  Can you imagine the fine tuning work required?


  No I totally get you, it's not that I need to be doing a full eyeshadow look in the outer shading transition colour sense..   I've got a few clear reasons  Number one is confidence: when I was younger I'd do my makeup on the train into work and I would always get compliments on how beautiful my eyes were, I have hazel eyes and I'd cover them in brown kohl and bronze shadow. When I got to 22 I was very much set in the black cat liner club and it was a set look everyday, no deviations. Then I worked from home pretty much since and my confidence dropped completely. I wasn't dressing nice for myself and it got to the point I didn't feel confident enough to wear makeup i felt so low idI'd just throw myself out of the house in whatever sweats and barefaced as I couldn't face the effort. So I breifly worked at victorias secret last august and started with the basic washes of colour, but I didn't feel very put together when I was getting up at 5:20am! I really did look rough!  Reason 2: I look a lot younger than 25, most people think im 17, a lucky problem but im trying to get a job so I need to look my age when I go to interviews! And I have noticed that the only occasions when im not asked what im doing at school (lol I think im Benjamin button) are when I have a full face on.  Reason 3: familarisation (is that a word!?) To get used to wearing it and then after the challenge is over I know I'll be able to add colour, shading, liner whatever with confidence and quickly if I wanted to do so before work etc.  Thanks for your comment on my challenge, it's done me good reminding myself of my reasons


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 2, 2014)

LOL HerGreyness, at "putting them against each other".  Like the Eyeshadow Hunger Games.  I need to do something similar.  ETA: *pitting


----------



## liba (Apr 2, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Thanks for your comment on my challenge, it's done me good reminding myself of my reasons


  Those are all great reasons!

  This is a low buy thread, but I've found the #1 thing that has improved my eye shadow looks is having brushes that work for me. I've got a few for washes over the lid (whatever's clean in most cases) but for the detail work and contouring, I love my pencil brush, my tapered blending brush that's medium sized with a point and my MAC 215 - for the perfect contour in one swipe.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 2, 2014)

agreed on excellent reasons.  I actually should follow your example but not necessarily regarding eye shadows.  Like you I used to wear make up and have people tell me I looked good even if it was just slapped on quickly.  When I got married and became a stay at home mom my entire self kinda fell apart.  Not just make-up but weight and how I dress.  Of course I am closing in on 50 {I turn 49 on Monday} and I really don't worry about looking too young or not being taken seriously.  In fact I don't really care much what others think about me.  Well I do in the general sense... I don't want people to think I am heinous or evil or anything like that... it is human nature to want to be accepted/liked even if you are not seeking approval per se.  Not sure if I am explaining properly.  I know people won't like me for whatever reason but I don't want people to think ill of me if that makes sense.  Anyway that isn't the point.  The point is that I no longer have decent health and youth to carry me over on those days when I am bare faced and looking grungy {ah the 90's} so I probably should make a bigger effort to be more put together on a day to day basis instead of just when leaving the house.  

  After all the beloved husband and my children {and family in general} are the people who see me daily and whose opinions of me do matter the most

  off to explore a daily simple look ~~~ hard with the husband only liking RED


----------



## liba (Apr 2, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> agreed on excellent reasons.  I actually should follow your example but not necessarily regarding eye shadows.  Like you I used to wear make up and have people tell me I looked good even if it was just slapped on quickly.  When I got married and became a stay at home mom my entire self kinda fell apart.  Not just make-up but weight and how I dress.  Of course I am closing in on 50 {I turn 49 on Monday} and I really don't worry about looking too young or not being taken seriously.  In fact I don't really care much what others think about me.  Well I do in the general sense... I don't want people to think I am heinous or evil or anything like that... it is human nature to want to be accepted/liked even if you are not seeking approval per se.  Not sure if I am explaining properly.  I know people won't like me for whatever reason but I don't want people to think ill of me if that makes sense.  Anyway that isn't the point.  The point is that I no longer have decent health and youth to carry me over on those days when I am bare faced and looking grungy {ah the 90's} so I probably should make a bigger effort to be more put together on a day to day basis instead of just when leaving the house.
> 
> After all the beloved husband and my children {and family in general} are the people who see me daily and whose opinions of me do matter the most
> 
> off to explore a daily simple look ~~~ hard with the husband only liking RED


  No one said you can't make RED a simple daily look!!!!!! Just use some gloss or a sheerer lipstick instead of flat matte! You will feel glamorous and you'll get that 'ole feedback from the hubs too. Win, win.

  Keep plugging away at it - as someone who works from home (and unfortunately doesn't have the husband or family), keeping in one piece for my own self makes a big, positive difference. At the end of the day, it boils down to you and your feelings of yourself anyway, no matter who or what is in your life.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 2, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay, ladies.  I've posted a couple times in regards to anything but a low-buy but I definitely need to go on one.  What are our rules?  Do we make them up for ourself?  In the past month I've put about £1000 on the CC.  This is what happens when I go roughly 10+ months without purchasing anything at all.. I end up going manic.  So I just need to pace myself.  Maybe allow myself a couple of items a month and call it a day.  Or perhaps stick to a budget of maybe £50-£70 a month.  What are you guys finding is working best for you?


  Yes, you make your own rules, depending on your situation and what goals you want to accomplish. Some in here are saving money for more important things. Others are wanting to get their existing stashes under control and learn to buy smarter. Some limit their purchases per (MAC) collection. Some are limiting the number of items they buy all year.  You've noticed one thing you do already -- spend a lot of money after not buying anything for an extended period. That's a great start, acknowledging that. From there you need to decide what the more sensible approach for you is. Is a product limit better for you, or a set monthly budget?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 2, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> If you don't mind me commenting - my Mom absolutely had to have her gall bladder removed 2yrs ago.  She was at the point where the pain was so bad she couldn't catch her breath and was beginning to look like a corpse from the lack of air she was receiving to her lungs.  She had gall stones in her gall bladder & duct.  I don't know your situation, as I haven't been here for ages, but it was the best thing she did in regards to whether to keep it or lose it.  Whatever you choose, just let it be the right decision for YOU.  Don't let anyone, even Drs, pressure you into doing something you don't want to do - especially if you don't HAVE to do it.
> When they get into the duct, it's cause for immediate surgery. In fact, this is why most doctors recommend taking it out right away, for fear that one day suddenly the duct would get blocked.
> 
> I don't have constant pain or attacks and I don't have internal inflammation or scar tissue (yet), but my digestion is very messed up and even with cutting out all fat, most meat and chicken, and even some vegetables with high mineral content. There's no surety that removing the gall bladder is going to fix that.
> ...


  PM'd you, hon!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 2, 2014)

I think a monthly budget is a more attainable goal than cutting cut throat...


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > In the past month I've put about £1000 on the CC.  This is what happens when I go roughly 10+ months without purchasing anything at all.. I end up going manic.  So I just need to pace myself.  Maybe allow myself a couple of items a month and call it a day.  Or perhaps stick to a budget of maybe £50-£70 a month.  What are you guys finding is working best for you?
> ...


  Yeah.  I was doing that before my hiatus and I came back and just bought a ton of stuff.  The thing is, it mostly isn't even MAC.  Definitely a bunch of MAC in there, but I've just been... buying.  Honestly I've spent so much I couldn't even put it all into 1 big box if I wanted to.  I've even had to expand my storage, lol.  Definitely going to limit myself from here on out though.  I did a CP for a girl from MAC today and I stopped myself from buying 4 items that I wanted and just bought her items.  Was proud of myself, considering how tempted I was as everything was in the basket ready to go.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Today's stay-at-home-mom not-leaving-the-house face is Lumene BB cream, Physicians Formula Happy Booster blush in Natural,  Mally mascara, NYX Butter Gloss in strawberry parfait and Mommy Makeup brow gel.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 2, 2014)

So y'all - that interview I thought I blew? I must have done way better than I thought because I got an offer letter! I'm seriously beyond excited - thank you everyone for the support when I was feeling down :stars:  In celebration I decided to pull out a few lesser loved items for this look (oh, and I may or may not have also worn it when I bought a new celebratory purse...eep):  Face: Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 4.5 Edward Bess bronzer in Daydream MAC Well Dressed Blush Shiseido Beam White as highlight  Eyes: Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ash Blonde Too Faced Glitter Shadow Insurance Edward Bess Daydream bronzer in crease MAC Pressed Pigment in Deeply Dashing (I never liked this until I used the Too Faced Glitter primer...Omg that primer changed my life! now I love this pigment) Bobbi Brown Chocoate Shimmer Ink on eyelid Stila 8 hour liner in Turquoise (love it and the pop of color it gave this bronze look...it isn't terribly long lasting in my waterline but it's good enough that it's forgivable)  Lips: Estée Lauder Pure Color Envy in Potent (I am obsessed with this lipstick line. And this color is amazing. It's everything I wanted Tom Ford Spanish Pink to be...and it is less expensive. Win win)  Hair: Unruliness is courtesy of second day hair + wind. My hair is forever a mess


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2014)

Dad already came home today  He's feeling better but is still a little weak, I'm just happy and super relieved that he can at least walk around in the house a little bit. 

  So the Proenza blushes are a mystery and no where to be seen, I'm wondering if we get them later or not at all. I guess I will get a CP for it, I love the packaging too much and have been looking forward to it for so long that I don't think I can't pass it up.
  Other than that I'm still tempted by everything on my huge wishlist, but not having any money to spend makes sticking to a Low-Buy pretty easy at the moment, lol. I don't have a credit card, I'm sure it would only get me in trouble.

  I'm impressed all you ladies are doing so well with your challenges, great job! 

  Pixie, you look gorgeous as always.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm no longer buying b/c I'm depressed, but I tend to buy frivolously, if there are things I want to try at home and I know I can return it.  So for me, I need to take stock of what I have, what looks good on me, and buy what I need.  (Yes I know, I don't need any of it).  Like I don't need to buy the Anastasia brow pomade, until I get through my mac one,and other various pencils/powders.  BUT of course, that new shiny thing always gets me, so I might just need to stay out of the stores period. LOL


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad already came home today  He's feeling better but is still a little weak, I'm just happy and super relieved that he can at least walk around in the house a little bit.   So the Proenza blushes are a mystery and no where to be seen, I'm wondering if we get them later or not at all. I guess I will get a CP for it, I love the packaging too much and have been looking forward to it for so long that I don't think I can't pass it up. Other than that I'm still tempted by everything on my huge wishlist, but not having any money to spend makes sticking to a Low-Buy pretty easy at the moment, lol. I don't have a credit card, I'm sure it would only get me in trouble.  I'm impressed all you ladies are doing so well with your challenges, great job!   Pixie, you look gorgeous as always.


  I'm so glad he was able to go home and is moving around a bit!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I would love to go to IMATS w Mosha.. we would probably land in the NYPD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are so pretty! And I love your hair!
  Potent looks great on you, those lipsticks are crazy tempting, it's not even funny. I will get one eventually, probably Insatiable Ivory.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 2, 2014)

okay inspired by all the posts about wearing makeup for ourselves I did a quickie face.  Husband may be happy when he gets home despite no red

  foundation {match master 1.5} on t zone from chinny chin chin to hairline and over entire eye lid to brow

  mascara

  Mac Pure Flash from electric cool coll~~ my favorite and unfortunately came to me all crumbly.  Does anybody know how to un crumble this?  I use this a lot.  anyway over eye lid
  Mac Soft Brown for crease and V

  the not quite works with it yogurt lightly dusted on brow bone to lighten it up a wee bit

  the only blush I had out is my Coygirl.... light dusting with fan brush

  balm over lips then light light swipe of Wild 'Bout You on top lip then smeared all over so really as faint as it could be...glossed over with Nars downtown.

  nude eye and plummy sheered out lip.  Works for me

  editing to add

  since I won't take pictures of my face here is a link to downtown {is this allowed on this thread?}  http://creatureofdesign.blogspot.com/2011/11/lips-nars-downtown.html

  why oh why do people say something from 80s like thats a bad thing?  I don't get it.  and been discussing this on by request thread as well....


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 2, 2014)

I am sorry to hear your dad hasn't been well~~ I admit to not being online reading threads as of late.  It is good he is home.  Sorry bout the being broke also and good about lack of CC.  I have counseled my daughter against accepting one as she enters into college.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 2, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> So y'all - that interview I thought I blew? I must have done way better than I thought because I got an offer letter! I'm seriously beyond excited - thank you everyone for the support when I was feeling down :stars:  In celebration I decided to pull out a few lesser loved items for this look (oh, and I may or may not have also worn it when I bought a new celebratory purse...eep):  Face: Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 4.5 Edward Bess bronzer in Daydream MAC Well Dressed Blush Shiseido Beam White as highlight  Eyes: Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ash Blonde Too Faced Glitter Shadow Insurance Edward Bess Daydream bronzer in crease MAC Pressed Pigment in Deeply Dashing (I never liked this until I used the Too Faced Glitter primer...Omg that primer changed my life! now I love this pigment) Bobbi Brown Chocoate Shimmer Ink on eyelid Stila 8 hour liner in Turquoise (love it and the pop of color it gave this bronze look...it isn't terribly long lasting in my waterline but it's good enough that it's forgivable)  Lips: Estée Lauder Pure Color Envy in Potent (I am obsessed with this lipstick line. And this color is amazing. It's everything I wanted Tom Ford Spanish Pink to be...and it is less expensive. Win win)  Hair: Unruliness is courtesy of second day hair + wind. My hair is forever a mess


  Congratulations!! So happy for you!  You look awesome btw


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2014)

I was so distracted by your beauty that I forgot to say congrats on the offer!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 2, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 13: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion
Day 14: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten
Day 15: Speed Dial w/ MAC Dervish Lip pencil *(can you tell I LOVE this pencil!? It goes with everything! It's a MLBB pencil for me!)*
Day 16: Mehr w/ MAC Soar lip pencil (ALMOST wore Dervish lip pencil again... but forced myself to switch it up!)
Day 17: Snapdragon w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy lip pencil
SKIPPED ANOTHER SPRING CLEANING DAY WITH MY MOM

Day 18: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous
 ** I'm glad I wore this, because it completely talked me out of ALL the Patentpolish Lip Pencils OFFICIALLY! YAY!!

SO.... believe it or not, I've skipped Patentpolish and By Request! Also planning to skip PS, unless 1 blush sucks me back in. But my plan is to stay strong and SKIP!
Also NO Maleficent! AND, keeping to my 3 limit for Playland and hopefully (please please please let it be) AA!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 2, 2014)

@Alysse011 you look AH-Mazing! AND CONGRATULATIONS DOLL!!! YAY on the job news! See... you did great and were so worried! AWESOME!!

@liba Hope you feel better soon! I know it's a hard time. You're in my thoughts!!

@Naynadine WoooooHooooo for your dad coming home! You must be so relived! I'll keep sending good vibes that his health progresses!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> "30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
> Updated List:
> 
> Day 18: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous
> ** I'm glad I wore this, because it completely talked me out of ALL the Patentpolish Lip Pencils OFFICIALLY! YAY!!


  Now I want this...   *putting it on the list*


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Now I want this...   *putting it on the list*


  Oh no... lol I hate to enable.
  Let me explain...I was happy to find a product in my collection that performed well enough to NOT buy another item I didn't really "need!" So you probably don't need to get this. I just enjoy the Revlon Bitten Stains. I have 3 and use them quite often. And I'm pretty skeptical of drugstore products overall. But these feel moisturizing and apparently outlast those Patentpolish pencils all day! Obviously it's probably a different finish, but these Revlon Bitten Stains work great for me for that jumbo pencil lip product. And now they have SOOOO many shade choices and finishes! I wouldn't say run out and buy if you have a lot already. But if you're tempted by the Patentpolish pencils, they are worth taking a look at for the price point! And they ALWAYS have sales somewhere... so don't pay full price. HTH


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh no... lol I hate to enable.
> Let me explain...I was happy to find a product in my collection that performed well enough to NOT buy another item I didn't really "need!" So you probably don't need to get this. I just enjoy the Revlon Bitten Stains. I have 3 and use them quite often. And I'm pretty skeptical of drugstore products overall. But these feel moisturizing and apparently outlast those Patentpolish pencils all day! Obviously it's probably a different finish, but these Revlon Bitten Stains work great for me for that jumbo pencil lip product. And now they have SOOOO many shade choices and finishes! I wouldn't say run out and buy if you have a lot already. But if you're tempted by the Patentpolish pencils, they are worth taking a look at for the price point! And they ALWAYS have sales somewhere... so don't pay full price. HTH


  LOL, no you didn't enable me.  I looked up the color and fell in love.  I'm on a red/coral peach/coral kick and thought this was so pretty.  Plus, at Walgreens, the pencils were just buy one get one half off.  (Hmmm  this might have been last week).  So if they're still on sale, or the next time they are, I'll get it.  I'm skeptical of drugstore brands too b/c a. I can't try them on b. someone undoubtedly has and shouldn't have.  So I usually skip them.  But I will pick up more for me, and My mom.  She is trying to branch out in new colors, these might help her.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, no you didn't enable me.  I looked up the color and fell in love.  I'm on a red/coral peach/coral kick and thought this was so pretty.  Plus, at Walgreens, the pencils were just buy one get one half off.  (Hmmm  this might have been last week).  So if they're still on sale, or the next time they are, I'll get it.  I'm skeptical of drugstore brands too b/c a. I can't try them on b. someone undoubtedly has and shouldn't have.  So I usually skip them.  But I will pick up more for me, and My mom.  She is trying to branch out in new colors, these might help her.


  Ok good... whew! Dodged a bullet! LOL
  Yes, they are awesome if you are trying to get outside your comfort zone... instead of paying full price for a trendy lipstick you might end up not liking at all. Definitely wait for a sale. They have those new matte finish ones out now too!! But you're right, Rendezvous is a gorgeous face brightening coral/orange!! Made me feel perfectly fine about skipping Teen dream PP! YAY!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> So y'all - that interview I thought I blew? I must have done way better than I thought because I got an offer letter! I'm seriously beyond excited - thank you everyone for the support when I was feeling down :stars:  In celebration I decided to pull out a few lesser loved items for this look (oh, and I may or may not have also worn it when I bought a new celebratory purse...eep):  Face: Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 4.5 Edward Bess bronzer in Daydream MAC Well Dressed Blush Shiseido Beam White as highlight  Eyes: Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ash Blonde Too Faced Glitter Shadow Insurance Edward Bess Daydream bronzer in crease MAC Pressed Pigment in Deeply Dashing (I never liked this until I used the Too Faced Glitter primer...Omg that primer changed my life! now I love this pigment) Bobbi Brown Chocoate Shimmer Ink on eyelid Stila 8 hour liner in Turquoise (love it and the pop of color it gave this bronze look...it isn't terribly long lasting in my waterline but it's good enough that it's forgivable)  Lips: Estée Lauder Pure Color Envy in Potent (I am obsessed with this lipstick line. And this color is amazing. It's everything I wanted Tom Ford Spanish Pink to be...and it is less expensive. Win win)  Hair: Unruliness is courtesy of second day hair + wind. My hair is forever a mess


  Congrats on the job offer, and gorgeous look today! Thanks for sharing!   





Naynadine said:


> Dad already came home today  He's feeling better but is still a little weak, I'm just happy and super relieved that he can at least walk around in the house a little bit.   So the Proenza blushes are a mystery and no where to be seen, I'm wondering if we get them later or not at all. I guess I will get a CP for it, I love the packaging too much and have been looking forward to it for so long that I don't think I can't pass it up. Other than that I'm still tempted by everything on my huge wishlist, but not having any money to spend makes sticking to a Low-Buy pretty easy at the moment, lol. I don't have a credit card, I'm sure it would only get me in trouble.  I'm impressed all you ladies are doing so well with your challenges, great job!   Pixie, you look gorgeous as always.


  So glad your dad is doing better!   





elkaknits said:


> okay inspired by all the posts about wearing makeup for ourselves I did a quickie face.  Husband may be happy when he gets home despite no red  foundation {match master 1.5} on t zone from chinny chin chin to hairline and over entire eye lid to brow  mascara  Mac Pure Flash from electric cool coll~~ my favorite and unfortunately came to me all crumbly.  Does anybody know how to un crumble this?  I use this a lot.  anyway over eye lid Mac Soft Brown for crease and V  the not quite works with it yogurt lightly dusted on brow bone to lighten it up a wee bit  the only blush I had out is my Coygirl.... light dusting with fan brush  balm over lips then light light swipe of Wild 'Bout You on top lip then smeared all over so really as faint as it could be...glossed over with Nars downtown.  nude eye and plummy sheered out lip.  Works for me  editing to add  since I won't take pictures of my face here is a link to downtown {is this allowed on this thread?}  http://creatureofdesign.blogspot.com/2011/11/lips-nars-downtown.html  why oh why do people say something from 80s like thats a bad thing?  I don't get it.  and been discussing this on by request thread as well....


  You can try repressing a shattered item by crushing it up to a fine powder with a fork or something similar, then pouring in enough rubbing alcohol to make it like a paste, stirring and smoothing, and then letting it dry. The alcohol will evaporate. If it isn't totally solid you can press it in with your fingers a little, too. I fixed an Urban Decay single shadow that way. It even went on to survive being depotted.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yay liba and Naynadine having good news !!!!!! Woot! Spring IS coming  and with it brighter and sunnier days. Hope you guys are having a good week so far


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Days 1 and 2 of Love It or Leave it April   Foundation: CoverGirl outlast stay fabulous 3-in-1 in 810 classic ivory - KEEP Concealer: maybelline instant age rewind eraser dark circles in Neutralizer - GONE, wasn't brightening under my eyes Blush: Julep glow blush in peach Bellini - KEEP Bronzer: Revlon PhotoReady bronzed & chic KEEP Highlight: physicians forums shimmer strips Vegas strip - GONE, I like the color but it accentuated my fine lines  Lip: Milani Nude Creme l/s with Revlon SL l/g in Nude Lustre - LIPSTICK IS GONE (just don't love that formula), GLOSS IS A KEEPER Eye: Too Faced A la Mode eyes palette - KEEP Mascara: CoverGirl Clump Crusher - GONE, looks good when applied but the oomph goes away quickly and then it's just ok  Lumene BB Cream - KEEP but I won't repurchase when it's gone  Physician's Formula Happy Booster blush in Natural - KEEP Mally mascara - KEEP Mommy Makeup brow gel - KEEP NYX butter gloss in strawberry parfait & Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie gloss in Rebel - BOTH KEEPERS


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 2, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> I am trying to figure out, now that I am not working at MAC anymore, what makeup will actually factor into my "real life".......A real life which includes wearing workout clothes for the first half of every day and chasing a 2 year old around a park for the other half.   Amount of makeup varies depending on how much fun said 2 year old is having ALSO playing with my makeup. As soon as he learns that things OPEN to reveal treasures inside then I probably will not ever have time to put on makeup again.  Today's version is:  MAC Street Cool shadestick (I HAVE to wear a long-wearing base or e/s slips away in 20 minutes) MAC Havana ED shadow outer corner (one of my sleeper hits) L'oreal Bronzed Taupe Infallible (super love!) MAC Molasses upper lashline (I'm not sure this doesn't irritate my eyes) Blinc mascara (sucks at keeping a curl or doing anything really, but it's the only thing that stays on!)  MAC mineralize concealer (kind of hate this since it disappears so fast, but it feels good going on) MAC Lush Light Bronze bronzer (LOVE) MAC So Ceylon MSF (LOVE LOVE LOVE. ALL OTHER MSFs CAN SUCK IT!!!!) MAC Subtle Breeze blush (Till the end of time I love thee!!!!!!)  MAC Soar l/l (Meh.  But useful) MAC Technobeet chromeglass (again! it looks amazing!)  This is pretty much my go-to look, especialy when my hair is on the golden side (vs the navy-teal-burgundy-lilac that it was for the last year and a half).  I am struggling with wearing lipsticks in real life since glosses are SO much easier and I need the tacky moisture for my always dry lips, but I don't have a lot of colors that look "casual" (ie- look good without me wearing foundation/bb cream to even out my skin tone)......and here is where I am struggling with the LOW BUY:   I WANT HOOP. I am telling myself that it will be the perfect warm/neutral easy rosy pink to wear, a nice pretty color that doesn't require a lot of futzing but will bring life to the face and color to my corpse-shaded lips.  Anyone see this in real life yet?  Help?


  Finally!  Someone besides myself and Kristen who love the Chromeglass!  I still have 3 of them and bring myself to part with them, even though they're so old.  I have Sunmetal, Alreafy Fab, and Auto-de-Femme.  What color is Technobeet?


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2014)

@Alysse011 gorgeous look! and congrats on the job offer!

  @Naynadine ...  congrats on Dad feeling better and coming home!

@liba  feel better soon sweetie!  hope whatever you decide is your best choice and makes you healthy and happy!

  @ me  -- half the week is done, and I am on countdown mode till I leave next week.  Serious shopping to do in Italy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  @Everybody.. hugs to all and may you have a great rest of week!


  oh, my lippie for today was a product I worked on but it has not hit the market.. yet.  It is a brownie orange -- I will call it HGorange.. lol.


----------



## liba (Apr 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> @Alysse011 you look AH-Mazing! AND CONGRATULATIONS DOLL!!! YAY on the job news! See... you did great and were so worried! AWESOME!!
> 
> @liba Hope you feel better soon! I know it's a hard time. You're in my thoughts!!
> 
> @Naynadine WoooooHooooo for your dad coming home! You must be so relived! I'll keep sending good vibes that his health progresses!


  Thanks again Pixie - you're such a dear. Like I've said before, the only reason I even bother telling my personal tales online is due to sweethearts like you!

  Today's lippie was Modest Mineralize Lipglass. If I hadn't been doing this challenge, I would have just been wearing these and the Huggables the whole month. These MLGs aren't as pigmented as the Huggables, but they sure are as easy on the lips and they also make my lips as youthfully smooth as the Huggables too (although I shouldn't say these things in the Low Buy thread, perhaps). The good news is they'll be around for a while and if you are run out of a Huggable or a basic lip gloss, and are ready to replenish, these are a great choice. I loved them all, but only bought 3 in colors like others I'd just B2Med empties for in the past couple months. 

  Another little low buy tidbit: When there's a collection that doesn't grab me, I don't even bother to look in the threads about them, or I take a quick peek to see if people are talking about silly stuff like teeth and then move right along. Might as well reinforce my original decision. I've skipped By Request entirely and no Malificent either. Even with Playland, where seeing the products in person really made me want more than I'd originally thought I was interested in, I am constantly reassessing, and will probably cut the order shorter after all. I'll take another look at it and Proenza tomorrow when I pick up the Patentpolishes and finalize my decisions then. One good thing about LE collections - they make me want to be 100% decided on what I'm getting right off the bat, because I refuse to scrounge around trying to get in on second orders of sold out items. That keeps me pretty definitive about my choices and lets me have everything right then and there to actually use, rather than accumulate things piecemeal, that might wind up not getting the use they deserve as time passes. I'm definitely buying less this year overall, but I can't say it's by THAT much.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 2, 2014)

liba said:


> When they get into the duct, it's cause for immediate surgery. In fact, this is why most doctors recommend taking it out right away, for fear that one day suddenly the duct would get blocked.
> 
> I don't have constant pain or attacks and I don't have internal inflammation or scar tissue (yet), but my digestion is very messed up and even with cutting out all fat, most meat and chicken, and even some vegetables with high mineral content. There's no surety that removing the gall bladder is going to fix that.
> 
> Did your mother have difficulty breathing because the gall bladder was so swollen, it was pressing against her lungs or diaphragm? Or was she just passing stones all the time and having the pain because of that. Also after it was removed, was she able to get back to a state where she was pain free and her digestion worked well, with a careful diet? I probably should have asked all this in a PM, but if you want to answer privately, I would really appreciate the help. Thanks!


  I don't know your reasons for not getting it removed or not but I had mine removed a few years ago. 3 weeks after I gave birth I ate a big chocolate chip cookie and i nearly fell to the floor doubling over in pain. I thought my uterus burst open and i was dying a slow agonizing death. Sounds dramatic but it's how bad it felt. I actually kissed my newborn goodbye and didn't think i'd ever see him again. On the way to the hospital i felt pain slowly rising up my back. it was a pain i'd never felt before it was crippling . A hard burning pain. Compared to labor I would say pretty close but at least that has a beautiful reward in the end. LOL
  ok now to answer what you asked above... I had to wait 5 weeks with the pain before surgery because I had just had a labor that ended in a c-section and there needed to be a certain amount of time or so in between surgeries. (don't remember all the reasons). I had no pain prior, no signs, nothing. I ate completely healthy during my pregnancy or it would have happened during making things really bad (thank God). An attack can happen at any time and gall stones can form at anytime. My digestion could have been messed up but with all the end of pregnancy issues and heartburn I wouldn't have noticed. Fat, meat, chicken and veggies you listed above never affected me during those 5 weeks. It was onions, broccoli and anything super greasy. I still can't eat onions or anything super greasy except pizza . I can eat anything I want. I do watch my sugar intake as the fear of that pain after that cookie is unforgettable. I have eaten fast food and super fatty foods with no pain at all. of course I was more cautious during those 5 weeks than now but I was also breastfeeding so didn't consume too much junk.
  I had difficultly breathing, it felt like a balloon was blown up inside me pushing on all my organs (dramatic again, but it's how it felt). I had gall stones just once and luckily nothing went into the liver duct. They had to run a whole day of testing to make sure so i could have the laparoscopic (sp??) surgery. After removal I was on a liquid diet for 2 days than regular food again slowly. My digestion went back to normal and I have been pain free ever since. I couldn't laugh for a few days as it was the only thing that made me hurt after surgery and I was holding my baby the day after. I get stomach upset if i eat anything crazy greasy or onions but nothing that laying down and resting can't fix. If you have any questions feel free to pm me as i remember everything.
  hope you feel better *hugs*


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 22: MAC Double Spin Lipstick w/Dior Addict Gloss Evening Rose on top MAC Smokey Mauve EDES W/ MAC Interior Life Palette Dior Rosebud Blush  Ok so double spin and dior's evening rose is my most random lip combo ever but now it's my most favorite. It makes the prettiest mauvey dusty pink shade. In love. I was giving double spin a last try too and was going to back to Mac it tomorrow. So glad I tried it one last time.


----------



## liba (Apr 2, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Ok so double spin and dior's evening rose is my most random lip combo ever but now it's my most favorite. It makes the prettiest mauvey dusty pink shade. In love. I was giving double spin a last try too and was going to back to Mac it tomorrow. So glad I tried it one last time.


  Thanks so much for describing what you went through - I'm really glad to hear it solved things for you. It helps so much to hear people's experiences! I'll PM you with questions in the next day or two for sure. I REALLY appreciate the help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Double Spin is an awesome lipstick. I only look good in it in the dead of winter when I'm at my palest, but then I love it! It's one of my most used up tubes too. I'm hoping one day MAC will bring it back or something similar. 'Glad you found a good combo with it. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever tried lots of different gloss combos with it. Gotta give that a try!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 2, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> So y'all - that interview I thought I blew? I must have done way better than I thought because I got an offer letter! I'm seriously beyond excited - thank you everyone for the support when I was feeling down :stars:  In celebration I decided to pull out a few lesser loved items for this look (oh, and I may or may not have also worn it when I bought a new celebratory purse...eep):  Face: Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk in 4.5 Edward Bess bronzer in Daydream MAC Well Dressed Blush Shiseido Beam White as highlight  Eyes: Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ash Blonde Too Faced Glitter Shadow Insurance Edward Bess Daydream bronzer in crease MAC Pressed Pigment in Deeply Dashing (I never liked this until I used the Too Faced Glitter primer...Omg that primer changed my life! now I love this pigment) Bobbi Brown Chocoate Shimmer Ink on eyelid Stila 8 hour liner in Turquoise (love it and the pop of color it gave this bronze look...it isn't terribly long lasting in my waterline but it's good enough that it's forgivable)  Lips: Estée Lauder Pure Color Envy in Potent (I am obsessed with this lipstick line. And this color is amazing. It's everything I wanted Tom Ford Spanish Pink to be...and it is less expensive. Win win)  Hair: Unruliness is courtesy of second day hair + wind. My hair is forever a mess


  Congrats! You're purty.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 2, 2014)

Liba, hope things look up for you health wise. Surgery is scary, so I don't blame you for not wanting to, but it looks like there are some success stories to take comfort in. I completely fell off the lip challenge, so I hopped back on with the UD lip crayon in Apocolypse. This was the first dud not because of the color (it's a nice wine on me), but because the damn point on the pencil keeps breaking off! No sir. That's the last one I'll buy.


----------



## singer82 (Apr 3, 2014)

Congrats to everyone that had good news! So happy to see, you all derserve it!  Sorry you are facing this difficult decision Liba. I continue to keep you in my prayers  I had a good night at work finally. A guy from our high school that was really good friends with my husband tipped me $67! I was in shock!  Day 14 Darling cherie- revlon lip stain Day 15 Ruffian Red Day 16 Fire sign


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 3, 2014)

Argh, so many posts to read and so little time!  HerGreyness: Congrats to your  freedom! I bet it's great to be finally free after all these years!   Naynadine: Thumbs up for your dad coming home! Hope he'll get better asap.  liba: Keep your head up! I hope things will get better for you.   Alysse011: Congrats on the job offer! And my - how pretty you are!   So, I'm back on the lipstick challenge. I'm trying to use a different lipstick every day whereas my eyelook has been the same for a few days because I can't find enough motivation to blend, use three different eyeshadows, smudge... and so on. So I've been using Maybelline's Color Tattoo Bad to the Bronze all over the lid and smudge a dark brown and a black eyeliner on my upper lashline to darken it a bit and woops - done!   Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip Day 2: MAC Fanfare Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige Day 6: MAC On Hold Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale Day9: MAC Viva Glam II Day 10 (yesterday): essence On the Catwalk Day 11: Dior Incognito - It was supposed to be MAC Brave but I can't find it anymore. I put it on in the morning and took it with me to the car because I never leave the house without a lipstick and now I can't find it anymore. Oh well. Need to do a proper search later on.  I'm still fawning over the AA collection. I'm trying to save as much money as possible for it even though it won't be much, still. I'm a full time student and don't have a job for various reasons, so I need to see what I can get. If I had the chance, I would get every eyeshadow, at least one blush (probably the pinker one), one lipgloss and at least one lipstick. Realistically, I can only get probably two eyeshadows and a blush/or a lipstick and a lipgloss and a blush and that's already much. :macwallet:


----------



## jennyap (Apr 3, 2014)

Woohoo fab news @Alysse! And glad to hear your Dad is home @Naynadine  ((hugs)) for Liba  More lippies: 20: Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie 21: Mac - Midnight Mambo. LOVE this so much.


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



I'm no longer buying b/c I'm depressed, but I tend to buy frivolously, if there are things I want to try at home and I know I can return it.  So for me, I need to take stock of what I have, what looks good on me, and buy what I need.  (Yes I know, I don't need any of it).  Like I don't need to buy the Anastasia brow pomade, until I get through my mac one,and other various pencils/powders.  BUT of course, that new shiny thing always gets me, so I might just need to stay out of the stores period. LOL 



  Hope you feel better.  I think we all go through a little depression every once in a while.  Hang in there.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

@prettypackages. I hear you, I've been there. I think last year I was going through a dark time like that and my friends decided to do an intervention and ask me to seek counselor help cause I was just very unmotivated.  (I had gone through some tough stuff) so I went to see a psych. Against everything I stand for I thought I was ok and this guy told me I was suffering from manic depression or something. I got SO MAD! I told him I didn't go there to be labeled, I wanted him to talk me through my shit, I didn't want pills, I stood up grabbed his notepad from his hands threw it across the room, russled his papers a lil bit (while he freaking out was calling reception I imagine calling security or somethig) and I told him I was NoT f-ing depressed.  I was just going through some shit.   So I went home and decided to snap out of it.  I knew I was depressed I knew I needed help but I refused to let anyone tell me how I was going to feel.  I spent a year working on making life changing desicions, assessing my life and what was making me sad.  Some things you can't change, some things are just going to be the way they are. Some people are NOt coming back Into your life and you gotta cope with that.  Death Sucks, it takes people you care away but you're alive and you owe it to them not to waste YOuR life.  Breakups, men/ women come along your life everyday.  evERY DAY! We just don't see them most of the time cause we keep our heads down in sorrow over others.   A breakup? Think back why it really ended!? And if it had continued, if things that happened were going to be tolerated in the future.  Think if this person was a good influence in your life, a constructive addition to your arsenal.  If someone is not adding to your happiness, it's just sucking it away.   Work: you don't like it!? MoVE ON! Don't be afraid of changing your job or even your field of work completely! Lower your standards of living and go for what you really like   Yes I said that: lower your fken standards of living. Because we put up with a sucky job out being paid enough money to afford $50 worth of baby powder or to live in the swankiest place when we would be happier living smaller, simpler and doing something that could pay you less and give you less stress and you actually enjoy.  Yup easier said than done right ? Not really. All you have to do is go for it, make a plan. Research. Invest time on it..  Don't sit and wait for life to go through. Fken get out and LIVE!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry if I came in too strong. I guess I just want you to take control. Shit happens but we can decide wether letting it affect you or take charge and make changes.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Eyemazing April  Thurs 3rd Lana del rey inspired look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Preped with Bobbi Brown tinted eye brightener, I really love this I need to start using it! I tried doing a bit of mac apres ski in the crease but I think I need to use a different brush to keep it sharper. Bobbi brown ink liner can GO! It's running out already and I've only used it twice, I dont like the line it gives and I really don't like the black wing! I'll experiment with different size wings in other colours though. Bobbi brown black coffee kajal on upper waterline and smudged lower lashline. Dior white kohl lower waterline. Ysl faux cils mascara.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, Glam sold out before the By Request eyeshadows launched, so that collection turns out to be a skip for me.   But tempting me to spend money, Mac UK have FINALLY put pro products online, could be dangerous...


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 3, 2014)

Was going to skip the VIB sale but I ended up getting two things..

  1) Hourglass Mineral Veil SPF 15 Primer - bought the small size of this a while back and fell in love with it, I'm half finished it
  2) Bite Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library - couldn't pass this up (well in theory I probably could have, but you know..), I love rose scents and 11/12 colors are ones I'll wear.. plus I only have 1 lip gloss at the moment and it'll be nice to have a variety of smaller sizes for summer.

  Skipping everything until maybe AA.. not sure how I feel about that collection yet.

  I'm very happy with where I am right now - getting a lot of use of things and starting to finish off some products.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 3, 2014)

-[@]kerry-jane88[/@]  gorgeous!


----------



## IHughes (Apr 3, 2014)

Very beautiful girls on this thread, and with very flattering makeup!! I'm super happy that I've completely talked myself out of MAC limited edition collections altogether! I use my youtube channel as an excuse, limited edition isn't useful specially when it's released so late here in Spain.  This is great because I have cut drastically on my hoarding, now I can spend a long time thinking what I want and not because I'm lemming!  The bad thing is that I'm still spending sometimes, but I try to be clever and buy stuff that I need or have less of. Overall I'm not doing too badly, the most difficult for me is resisting offers, if I receive a discount I tend to go into an excited panicky must-get-something mood. Some I resist, other times I cave, lol.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 3, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? Its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours! Currently sitting in the "to go bag"  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie! Definitley a keeper. Very wearable and moisturising too after a whole days wear.  Day 17: Bourjois Rouge Edition in 17 Rose Millesime - hmmm its ok, a coral pink no glitter or shimmer, a cream but not shiney. Bog standard really and so far it looks ok and feels ok on the lips, but it is just ok.  Day 18: Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire....I love this and can't believe Chanel discontinued the formula...sad face, but I need to use it up and its definitely a stayer in my collection.  Day 19: Revlon Colourburst in Blush - on the to go pile, I didn't love the colour on me anymore too brown and I think it smells a tad funny so am saying TTFN to this one!  Day 20: Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in 1,2,3 soleil - Orange/pink coral, like the formula no glitter but still not sure this is the best colour for me, its staying for now.  Day 21: Clinique chubby Stick Intense in Plushest Punch - I am wearing minimal eye make up at the moment due to awful hayfever, I am waiting for my drugs to take full effect which can take up to a week so I went for a strong berry pink lip to be a statement since my eyes are all naked :-( I like this its a sample size from a gift with purchase, I will definitely use it up, but I suspect that I won't rush to repurchase it!  Day 22: Max Factor Color Exlir in Bewitching Coral, now this has been sitting unloved in my storage since last summer, it always felt too bright....I tried it today and its love! the colour has a touch of red in the orange tones which makes it more wearable on me, as long as the formula doesn't do anything nasty to my lips as the day goes on this will be a keeper! UPDATE: It did nasty things! really dried my lips out and didn't reapply/wear well - out it goes!  Day 23: I spent the day in the spa, it was bliss! I wore very little make up for obvious reasons, I wore Korres wild rose lip balm in the morning, its going out as i didn't like sticking my finger in it and its been open a while, I won't repuchase because of the pot. I also wore Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in Rose xoxo, I like this, it is a lovely soft plum colour, but it does have a bit of glitter, it is a keeper for now.  Day 24: L'Oreal Caresse in 101 Tempting Lilac, I like this, its a none shimmery version of yesterdays Rouge Edition Shine in Rose xoxo, I think it is a keeper. Although its is 2 years old now, so I need to make more effort to use it up before it does off.  Haven't caught up with everyones posts from the last 2 days, will try to catch up over the weekend.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 3, 2014)

I am leaving town tonight for the weekend so will be packing up a wee bag of essentials…. I think what I wore yesterday and will probably slap on today 

  I am trying to resist picking up some more Glam lipstick and maybe one of the others just because.  I was showing my husband them last night {somebody posted an IG picture that makes them all look nice} and he said well at $36 a pop I think the 6 items you got yesterday is enough don't you?  Uh baby this is MAC not Chanel ~~ they were $16 and he goes really is that all?  So you like the PP and of course the Glam and went off looking all sneaky.  So I am trying to resist hoarding more Glam.  I told him if they were still available when I got back from my vacation on Monday I would consider it a sign I needed to buy more.  

  this is not me being crazy after a long dry spell… it is me knowing I will be sticking my back ups in the freezer and making sure I have plenty from here on out


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Sorry if I came in too strong. I guess I just want you to take control. Shit happens but we can decide wether letting it affect you or take charge and make changes.


  Heck no girl! You betta Preach lol. Who was he to tell you your a manic depressed. Now one knows how you feel or whats going on in ones life. I know EXACTLY how you feel. I lost my job 3 years back and it put me in a not so nice place. I also found out who my real friends were...smh Eventually I got over it, although I still have some down days. But I had to remember its up to me to make a change & help/live myself first. So although im still looking I decided to go back school...again lol. So yeaaa for you! On the low buy note, i'm going to start my journey this month. Trying to use items each day of my stash & post end of month. I will treat myself from time to time, but I plan to use what I have & focus on clothes,shoes & Hair of course.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 3, 2014)

Day 3 of Love It or Leave It April!  Foundation: Revlone Colorstay Whipped 240 Natural Beige Concealer: CoverGirl Olay Concealer Balm in fair/light  Blush: Wet n Wild Pearlescent Pink Bronzer: Milani Baked Bronzer in 04 Glow Lips: Urban Decay Revolution l/a in Turn On with Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie l/g in Hot Shot Eyes: Lorac Unzipped palette  Mascara: Maybelline The Rocket


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Finally! Someone besides myself and Kristen who love the Chromeglass! I still have 3 of them and bring myself to part with them, even though they're so old. I have Sunmetal, Alreafy Fab, and Auto-de-Femme. What color is Technobeet?


Already Fab is SUCH A GOOD COLOR!!!!  I also have Auto de Femme, Pinkocrasy, Prize Shine (to DIE for lavender), Technobeet and Metalberry (those two are identical colors, like a bronzey plum tinged rust).  I have 3 of them up for swap/sale but I think I am puling them back out because they are SO GOOD.  I mean just smooth like butter, but lightweight, and with shimmer-frost that is somehow super flattering even on my crinkled lips.  I am impressed, even though they are like...what....8 years old? hah.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 3, 2014)

Today's look:

  Face:
  MAC F&B C2
  NARS Daydream blush
  MAC Adores MSF
  HG Diffused LIght

  Eyes:
  UDPP in Sin
Inglot neutral shades (341, 360, 402, 397)
  Tarte Smolder Eyes in Plum
  MUFE Smoky Extravagant Mascara in Black

  Lips:
  MAC Chicory liner
  MAC Meteoric CSG (almost done!)


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Sorry if I came in too strong. I guess I just want you to take control. Shit happens but we can decide wether letting it affect you or take charge and make changes.


  No you weren't to strong at all.  I'm appalled at how quick he was to label you.   I am finally coming out of mine, but still appreciate your words.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

lippie today:  NARS Matte pencil / Sex Machine

  just cause I am pissed off.. lol

  Mosha, most shrinks are certifiable.. they are all supposed to have their own shrink( by law) .. lol.  Just so they don't go off the deep end.  Don't put much credence to them... a lipstick makes me feel much better!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lippie today:  NARS Matte pencil / Sex Machine  just cause I am pissed off.. lol  Mosha, most shrinks are certifiable.. they are all supposed to have their own shrink( by law) .. lol.  Just so they don't go off the deep end.  Don't put much credence to them... a lipstick makes me feel much better!


   Oh I know. I went to college for social work (and computer engeering lol.  Oddly so) and that's how it pissed me off cause the guy only spoke with me for 20min.  And I was suddenly prescribed stuff. I got enraged !  So to spite him I made a shitstorm decision of stop being sad and be awesome instead and it worked, my life is not perfect but I snapped out my funk! I seriously wish Id run Into him now.     Why are you enraged darking? (Dark lippy darling lol corny but I'm going w it) we have minions around the word that would kick some butt if necessary. Say the word !


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Why are you enraged darking? (Dark lippy darling lol corny but I'm going w it) we have minions around the word that would kick some butt if necessary. Say the word !


  good for you.. I always prefer to get mad and not stupid.. lol.

  I am pissed majorly big time at Bert..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he knows I leave in a week, and all of a sudden has moment of jealousy.. like, where will you be?  who will you be seeing?  how come you are staying more than 2 weeks? ...good grief.  I am a working woman in charge of my own life.  I am not married to him.. maybe never at this point.  but I will not be manipulated to feeling bad because I have to travel, and yes, I do have meetings with a lot of men who run businesses too.. argh argh argh.

  lol @ darking .. I like it!  I feel like letting the air out of his tires..


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

oh, and he is getting paranoid about someone I dated who travels to Italy a lot -- he is in the wine business.  but they did meet once.. oy.. 

  this is what's stuck in his butt


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

[@]HerGreyness[/@] there you have it. I think he knows he's got a catch and that any man who has ever let you go would be trying to make things happen. And men never trust other men, they know every step of their own actions has a second nature to it. But I think he needs to remember that it's you he should trust. You will be away and is part of your business, you're closing the loops on things that will eventually lead to him having you for more time.   He shouldn't be rewarded, but if it helps: make a commitment of face timing with him a few days a week (not to prove anything or to enable his checking on you or controlling your steps) but to show him that he's the one you think about when you're away (we all know it'll be really an affair with Dior Dolce and Prada but we won't say anything ;p


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> good for you.. I always prefer to get mad and not stupid.. lol.
> 
> I am pissed majorly big time at Bert..
> 
> ...


  LOVE your responses you firecracker!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 3, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 13: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion
Day 14: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten
Day 15: Speed Dial w/ MAC Dervish Lip pencil *(can you tell I LOVE this pencil!? It goes with everything! It's a MLBB pencil for me!)*
Day 16: Mehr w/ MAC Soar lip pencil (ALMOST wore Dervish lip pencil again... but forced myself to switch it up!)
Day 17: Snapdragon w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy lip pencil
SKIPPED ANOTHER SPRING CLEANING DAY WITH MY MOM
Day 18: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous

Day 19: Feed The Senses w/ NYX Mauve lip pencil


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 3, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> Already Fab is SUCH A GOOD COLOR!!!!  I also have Auto de Femme, Pinkocrasy, Prize Shine (to DIE for lavender), Technobeet and Metalberry (those two are identical colors, like a bronzey plum tinged rust).  I have 3 of them up for swap/sale but I think I am puling them back out because they are SO GOOD.  I mean just smooth like butter, but lightweight, and with shimmer-frost that is somehow super flattering even on my crinkled lips.  I am impressed, even though they are like...what....8 years old? hah.


  I know!  I don't understand why they didn't keep them or re promote them.  At the time I as pretty broke so I couldn't get as many as you.  I B2M'ed one of them, some peach name.  I'm glad now that I didn't get rid of the rest, though.


----------



## lyseD (Apr 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you enraged darking? (Dark lippy darling lol corny but I'm going w it) we have minions around the word that would kick some butt if necessary. Say the word !
> ...


My husband NEVER gets jealous and sometimes it bugs me. Our pharmacist is always flirting with me, calling to ask silly questions, etc. and he just doesn't care.


----------



## liba (Apr 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> He shouldn't be rewarded, but if it helps: make a commitment of face timing with him a few days a week (not to prove anything or to enable his checking on you or controlling your steps) but to show him that he's the one you think about when you're away (we all know it'll be really an affair with Dior Dolce and Prada but we won't say anything ;p


  It's truly confounding to me how men (and women) who are old enough to know better still get themselves all bogged down in jealousy and insecurity. Bert probably knows he doesn't always have enough time for you, HG, and now is flipping out about you being out of town instead of facing his own shortcomings. Very typical.'Still bizarre, though.

  I haven't been around really jealous men much, but the one guy I knew who'd behave that way, I would sit him down, insist he look me in the eye and tell him "I'm glad to see how much you really care, sweetie, but you're going to have to take my word for it that you're the man in my life. Just keep your eyes open and you'll see.", then go about my business the way I'd always do. Personally, I wouldn't call someone out of an obligation to alleviate their own insecurities, especially on a busy trip - only because I was thinking of them and wanted to hear their voice. As soon as couples start doing things out of obligation, rather than just for the sheer joy of being with each other, it's a problem.

  Old Bert needs a little time to realize that a woman like you doesn't get where you've gotten by being flighty or inconsistent. If the drama in his mind overrides something as obvious as that, you have the right to be as P.O.'ed as you want. Here's to it being a momentary aberration and he snaps out of it pronto!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meanwhile, Italy called and wants you to come over!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Sorry if I came in too strong. I guess I just want you to take control. Shit happens but we can decide wether letting it affect you or take charge and make changes.


  I agree that there is beauty and joy in simplicity. I think there is sometimes too much emphasis on bucket lists when there is a lot to explore and marvel at in your own daily life, even the mundanity. I have learned this most especially over the last two years. Don't take for granted what you have and the abilities you possess to be happy and do happy things (and you don't need possessions to achieve this). Positivity takes you so much further through the difficult times. I've been through depression and I know what that feels like so I feel deep empathy for those who are going through that circumstance.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 3, 2014)

I was going to start my 30 lipsticks in 30 days on Monday because we have performances for the next few days and i wear different makeup, but, what the heck...

*--=30lipsticks30=--*

  1: MAC Gareth Pugh _Fervent_ - "glossy blackened berry" - what can i say, it's my kind of color + i got compliments wearing it - KEEPER (but i had NO doubts) (but i also have way too many of this sort of color, so i'm trying not to buy any more)


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Don't sit and wait for life to go through. Fken get out and LIVE!


  I think I love you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Such great points here! 

  I had a very similar thing happen where I went to see a psychiatrist and he said I was bipolar.  I got in my car and cried. I was devastated.  I refused to be labelled and put into a nice neat little box for everyone's benefit and comfort and I never went back to see him, or fill his prescription of very 'hard' pills.  I know sometimes I have depressive tendencies and I'm not denying that depression is a very real and serious medical, emotional, and physical condition. * However, I define myself and I control what I do.* 

  I have so much respect for you! 

  Things have been going a lot better for me recently.  Even though my car crapped out last night, my dad is going to fix it for me and that will save me lots of $$. What a wonderful man, so lucky to have him in my life!  Sometimes I just could burst from my feelings (in a good way).


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


>


   You're gorgeous girl!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


>


   Very beautiful look that you created!  Love your beachy hair & pop of colour with the teal - perfect spring/summer look!  Congrats on your job too!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 3, 2014)

liba said:


> It's truly confounding to me how men (and women) who are old enough to know better still get themselves all bogged down in jealousy and insecurity. Bert probably knows he doesn't always have enough time for you, HG, and now is flipping out about you being out of town instead of facing his own shortcomings. Very typical.'Still bizarre, though.
> 
> I haven't been around really jealous men much, but the one guy I knew who'd behave that way, I would sit him down, insist he look me in the eye and tell him "I'm glad to see how much you really care, sweetie, but you're going to have to take my word for it that you're the man in my life. Just keep your eyes open and you'll see.", then go about my business the way I'd always do. Personally, I wouldn't call someone out of an obligation to alleviate their own insecurities, especially on a busy trip - only because I was thinking of them and wanted to hear their voice. As soon as couples start doing things out of obligation, rather than just for the sheer joy of being with each other, it's a problem.
> 
> ...








 I know @HerGreyness won't waste any time on someone who'd try to control her in any way (not saying Bert is doing that) and won't take any nonsense.
  No matter how perfectly bushy his brows may be.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 3, 2014)

HG, I was going to weigh in, but Mosha and Pixie have it covered. Guys are big babies, but you don't want to negate his feelings or make him feel stupid for having them. One good talk like Liba suggested should do the trick. Be even more gentle if he's been cheated on before. Oh, and I totally agree with the anger at the shrinks who are quick to label after two seconds of talking to someone. Poor practice. Lazy practice. Less meds, more talking.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

liba said:


> It's truly confounding to me how men (and women) who are old enough to know better still get themselves all bogged down in jealousy and insecurity. Bert probably knows he doesn't always have enough time for you, HG, and now is flipping out about you being out of town instead of facing his own shortcomings. Very typical.'Still bizarre, though.
> 
> I haven't been around really jealous men much, but the one guy I knew who'd behave that way, I would sit him down, insist he look me in the eye and tell him "I'm glad to see how much you really care, sweetie, but you're going to have to take my word for it that you're the man in my life. Just keep your eyes open and you'll see.", then go about my business the way I'd always do. Personally, I wouldn't call someone out of an obligation to alleviate their own insecurities, especially on a busy trip - only because I was thinking of them and wanted to hear their voice. As soon as couples start doing things out of obligation, rather than just for the sheer joy of being with each other, it's a problem.
> 
> ...


  So very true Liba -- and what's worse, I did not expect it.  Although I should have had a hint from last year -- he got po'd at me (we were not in a relationship then, just friends) and I left for Italy and stayed away for months.. so, I can kinda sorta get his paranoia.  I can be too strict with myself sometimes.. and he is very loose and patient oriented.. lol.  I have known many jealous men, but did not have any relationship with them.  The men I have married have been calm and sweet -- never jealous. This guy is a fireball. LOL. poor me.  I am not flirty, yet he is, so I think he is doing some kind of transference .. he thinks I might behave like he has in the past.  He just picked me up at the gym and man, my heart just goes thump bump and crash -- he was wearing his blue scrubs and his eyes looked bluer than blue.. he is gorgeous. Lol.. I think I am screwed.. not figuratively either.  HA.  We will have drinks later and a light dinner as he has to be in OR by 7 am.. but we do need to talk this out.  Thank you so much for the advice -- as you know, I really treasure it!


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Oh, and I totally agree with the anger at the shrinks who are quick to label after two seconds of talking to someone. Poor practice. Lazy practice. Less meds, more talking.


  Thanks @Ajigglin ! I totally agree.  And I know his first wife cheated on him.. and maybe his second one too.  In his profession it's not unusual because of the wacky hours and longer than long days they keep. I think we will talk tonight and work this out.. or else. lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 3, 2014)

@HerGreyness, I agree with @PixieDancer. Boys will be boys.. and MEN will ALSO be boys.

  Mine had serious abandonment issues. Took a while for him to be comfortable that I wasn't a cheater or a flight risk. I'm still gradually lengthening the leash.. but I don't mind, he's worth it! The key is consistency and the encouragement of open/honest communication. Hope your talk goes well!


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @HerGreyness, I agree with @PixieDancer. Boys will be boys.. and MEN will ALSO be boys.
> 
> Mine had serious abandonment issues. Took a while for him to be comfortable that I wasn't a cheater or a flight risk. I'm still gradually lengthening the leash.. but I don't mind, he's worth it! The key is consistency and the encouragement of open/honest communication. Hope your talk goes well!


  lol @ flight risk.  I did flee last year, so maybe his abandonment issues took over his good sense.. 

  thank you very much @veronikawithak


----------



## MadTheologian (Apr 3, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey all, 'haven't been posting much the past few days - just trying to take care of my health. It looks like it's going to be time for the prescription meds and getting adjusted to the possibility I still will eventually have to go through with surgery. It's very disturbing, because there is absolutely no way to know for sure my quality of life will be improved if I take the gall bladder out. The only guarantee is I wouldn't have the risk of a greater health problem if it's removed, not that I'd feel better overall. Once it's out, there's no going back, though, so I'm having some trouble with all of it. I just cannot make a fully informed decision and it will affect the rest of my life either way I go.


  Not to pry, but I had my gallbladder removed about two years ago.  At that time, I was on hardcore Atkins, about 20-30 grams of carbohydrate (sugar and digestible) a day.  I was shopping when that pain came in.  I thought: must be a very bad case of gas.  But it was not in my stomach, so I called my husband, and we went to the hospital and got scanned.  It was my gallbladder and they told me it got to go.  I scheduled my surgery, and ate cereal everyday until surgery so the fat won't make it scream bloody murder.  I did return to Atkins (got off it some time later, but that's another story).  Now I ate normally.  See your doctor if you feel trepidation over this finality.  I did my homework and visited reputable sites like the Mayo Clinic and pick the brain of my primary care provider.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 3, 2014)

I have no patience for controlling men, but a little bit of assuming other men still want this aging mother of three? I can deal with that. Means somewhere inside he still sees the young twenty-something me. 

  He obviously finds you desirable and assumes (rightly) that you have options. And maybe he is concerned that history is repeating itself. He's an intelligent man; I'm sure he can be made to figure out that holding on too tight will only bring about what he's afraid of. Apart from that, independent self-reliant women don't tend to give off 'I need you' vibes. I don't either, but I can tell once in awhile that I need to do something more overt to make my husband feel necessary and he's a very laid back, non high-maintenance guy. 

  I hope you can work things out. You've figured out by now that we're all flawed. He sounds like a good guy from what you've described, just might need to feel that you're still into him but this is who you are and how you operate.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 3, 2014)

@pixiedancer, linenwhite7, HerGreyness, ajigglin, glitteryvegas, naynadine, walking dead - thank you all so much! I am soooo excited for the new opportunity and the kind words made my day!  @Mosha010 - I love what you said about lowering your standard of living and getting a job you love! I have been miserable at work for 1.5 years but was under contract. I am so happy to be moving on from all that! Preach girl  @Kerry-jane88 - I love that Lana del Ray look! It is beautiful  @HerGreyness - everyone here is right. He's jealous because he knows how amazing you are! But it's still not a fun situation to deal with...Good luck with the talk!


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I have no patience for controlling men, but a little bit of assuming other men still want this aging mother of three? I can deal with that. Means somewhere inside he still sees the young twenty-something me.
> 
> He obviously finds you desirable and assumes (rightly) that you have options. And maybe he is concerned that history is repeating itself. He's an intelligent man; I'm sure he can be made to figure out that holding on too tight will only bring about what he's afraid of. Apart from that, independent self-reliant women don't tend to give off 'I need you' vibes. I don't either, but I can tell once in awhile that I need to do something more overt to make my husband feel necessary and he's a very laid back, non high-maintenance guy.
> 
> I hope you can work things out. You've figured out by now that we're all flawed. He sounds like a good guy from what you've described, just might need to feel that you're still into him but this is who you are and how you operate.


  Thank you Audrey.. I hope so too.  And yes, you are right, which is what scares me.  Obviously I am 53, not a mom, and can still lie and pass for 40 something.. lol.  But that is not the case .. I know he loves me and is just nervous about me and all the talk about great looking Italians.. He knows that I don't need him for anything other than companionship, love and kindness -- and possibly for the future comfort of having a partner in life.  Right now as much as he hints at the future, I am still skittish and probably fuel his fears.  He has had "complicated" relationships -- divorced 2x and widowed (one of his ex wives died).. and lots of irrelevant relationships which wound up in the trash bin. I think I want to place our friendship first and foremost and make him know that I do care for him and will find a way to work this out.. somehow.


  To all my Specktra ladies.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  many many thanks for kind words and letting me vent.  My mother said:  If you would just marry him.. none of this would happen. LMAO.  See?  this is life.


----------



## MadTheologian (Apr 3, 2014)

Grr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've subscribed to Le Metier De Beaute's VIP program, and this month is a bust.  The powder they sent me is too light for my skin.  I am hoping for a response from LMdB, as I left a Facebook post. Does any of us have a similar problem with the makeup you get from various places?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

Guys. Will be still be friends when we fall off the wagon during these forsaken collections coming up? I called naimies and almost ordered stuff from proenza.  (just mangrove. But I didn't. Out of waiting for the blush to come out but still I almost almost did lmao.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> @pixiedancer, linenwhite7, HerGreyness, ajigglin, glitteryvegas, naynadine, walking dead - thank you all so much! I am soooo excited for the new opportunity and the kind words made my day!  @Mosha010 - I love what you said about lowering your standard of living and getting a job you love! I have been miserable at work for 1.5 years but was under contract. I am so happy to be moving on from all that! Preach girl  @Kerry-jane88 - I love that Lana del Ray look! It is beautiful  @HerGreyness - everyone here is right. He's jealous because he knows how amazing you are! But it's still not a fun situation to deal with...Good luck with the talk!





Alysse011 said:


> @pixiedancer, linenwhite7, HerGreyness, ajigglin, glitteryvegas, naynadine, walking dead - thank you all so much! I am soooo excited for the new opportunity and the kind words made my day!  @Mosha010 - I love what you said about lowering your standard of living and getting a job you love! I have been miserable at work for 1.5 years but was under contract. I am so happy to be moving on from all that! Preach girl  @Kerry-jane88 - I love that Lana del Ray look! It is beautiful  @HerGreyness - everyone here is right. He's jealous because he knows how amazing you are! But it's still not a fun situation to deal with...Good luck with the talk!





Ajigglin said:


> HG, I was going to weigh in, but Mosha and Pixie have it covered. Guys are big babies, but you don't want to negate his feelings or make him feel stupid for having them. One good talk like Liba suggested should do the trick. Be even more gentle if he's been cheated on before. Oh, and I totally agree with the anger at the shrinks who are quick to label after two seconds of talking to someone. Poor practice. Lazy practice. Less meds, more talking.


    Glad @alysse411 you got out of that contract and decided to seek your happiness.  At the end a calmer life leads to a longer happier life.   @hergreyness. Love you too my darking. Wish our timer zones were closer and some wines could be had.  Some day. And I'm so happy u talked to him and things are being worked on.  Relationships are like a big tug of war you give a little you get a little. You budge he pulls back and forth. But you gotta keep that cord up in the air by both holding onto it.  So I'm glad you both talked it out. (NOW KiSS)   @ajiggling hehe everytime I see you posting I feel like jiggling my shoulders. Teeehee


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

It's gotta be the best username ever


----------



## liba (Apr 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thank you Audrey.. I hope so too.  And yes, you are right, which is what scares me.  Obviously I am 53, not a mom, and can still lie and pass for 40 something.. lol.  But that is not the case .. I know he loves me and is just nervous about me and all the talk about great looking Italians.. He knows that I don't need him for anything other than companionship, love and kindness -- and possibly for the future comfort of having a partner in life.  Right now as much as he hints at the future, I am still skittish and probably fuel his fears.  He has had "complicated" relationships -- divorced 2x and widowed (one of his ex wives died).. and lots of irrelevant relationships which wound up in the trash bin. I think I want to place our friendship first and foremost and make him know that I do care for him and will find a way to work this out.. somehow.
> 
> 
> To all my Specktra ladies..
> ...


  You may or may not be able to help him snap out of all the past hurts (men are so much more terrible at getting over the past than women for some mysterious reason), but you'll be able to get your message across to him for sure, even if he might backslide every now and then and act up. He'll appreciate you all the more for not letting him get away with being a big baby, even as he sees you still sticking with him, bad baby behavior and all.

  It's hilarious that we live in an era where a 90 year old mother is telling her daughter the words only fathers told their sons 50 years ago. I truly had a laugh attack! Go MOM! and go HG!


----------



## liba (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh P.S. …...

  Day 24: Playtime! Hadn't pulled this one out in a long time. I love it with a khaki green outfit.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thank you Audrey.. I hope so too.  And yes, you are right, which is what scares me.  Obviously I am 53, not a mom, and can still lie and pass for 40 something.. lol.  But that is not the case .. I know he loves me and is just nervous about me and all the talk about great looking Italians.. He knows that I don't need him for anything other than companionship, love and kindness -- and possibly for the future comfort of having a partner in life.  Right now as much as he hints at the future, I am still skittish and probably fuel his fears.  He has had "complicated" relationships -- divorced 2x and widowed (one of his ex wives died).. and lots of irrelevant relationships which wound up in the trash bin. I think I want to place our friendship first and foremost and make him know that I do care for him and will find a way to work this out.. somehow.   To all my Specktra ladies.. :frenz:   many many thanks for kind words and letting me vent.  My mother said:  *If you would just marry him.. none of this would happen. *LMAO.  See?  this is life.


  Haaaaaaaaaaahahahhahahahahaha!   





mosha010 said:


> Guys. *Will be still be friends when we fall off the wagon during these forsaken collections coming up? I* called naimies and almost ordered stuff from proenza.  (just mangrove. But I didn't. Out of waiting for the blush to come out but still I almost almost did lmao.


  I hope so! It's been a little haul-y around here this past week and will continue this weekend - I blame my birthday coupled with Ulta, Sephora, It Cosmetics and Too Faced having sales! Plus MAC launches, ermahgerd.   You know, I don't regret the purchases I made last year during VIB, Urban Decay F&F, Ulta 20% sales, even MAC (EXCEPT Riri winter)... It's the random purchases, especially drugstore junk, that cluttered up my collection. I have always been very careful with higher-end purchases. If I keep my purchases on track for the rest of this year, I'm set to spend 1/3 of what I did least year on beauty. That's a big victory to me!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Bad sephora! Bad bad bad! they stole money out of my wallet and put makeup in there instead. I'm innocent! Actually I didn't spend that much. Just got a blush and a nailpolish and a makeup bag full of more samples I don't need but the bag is super cute! Oh and a young girl behind me was there for her bday gift and she wanted to buy a few of the 100 pt perks but had no points so I got them for her. Ehhh I never use them. She was so happy and appreciative it was nice to make someone smile. Than my son saw how happy she was so he offered to get lipglosses and nail polishes for everyone on line ughhh "my mommy has magic points, she buys a lot. Pick something and she will make it free!" Oh dear... Embarrassing? YES!!!! Than he lost a tooth so we had to stop in every mirror on the way out to see his new smile LOL love him so much   Day 23: MAC Raspberry Swirl Lipstick Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette  Clinique Berry Pop Blush  I never liked raspberry swirl until today. Weird. Had fun with my kids today. Although my real low but should be the Disney store


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 3, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaahahahhahahahahaha!  I hope so! It's been a little haul-y around here this past week and will continue this weekend - I blame my birthday coupled with Ulta, Sephora, It Cosmetics and Too Faced having sales! Plus MAC launches, ermahgerd.   *You know, I don't regret the purchases I made last year during VIB, Urban Decay F&F, Ulta 20% sales, even MAC (EXCEPT Riri winter)... It's the random purchases, especially drugstore junk, that cluttered up my collection.*I have always been very careful with higher-end purchases. If I keep my purchases on track for the rest of this year, I'm set to spend 1/3 of what I did least year on beauty. That's a big victory to me!


  I noticed the same thing with me. It's the random stuff I get that sits unused cluttering stuff. I stopped buying drugstore products over a year ago because I just don't reach for them ever. Now I try and wait awhile before I actually buy something. The blush I got was one I wanted for a while. The nail polish was random but it was pretty and purpley and screams April/Easter/spring ish season.


----------



## liba (Apr 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I never liked raspberry swirl until today. Weird. Had fun with my kids today. Although my real low but should be the Disney store


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 3, 2014)

liba said:


> I loved your adorable story. He wants to make all the ladies smile! And he believes in his mom 100%!!
> 
> Raspberry Swirl is a fantastic color if you keep the rest of your makeup really simple - had you slapped it on as part of the challenge without trying to do much else with the whole look?


  Thanks! He's awesome. 

  I had picked the color because of the challenge as I'm doing my 30 days all MAC lipsticks only. So did a simple neutral eye using a little of that strawberry pink from the palette since it seemed to match perfectly. I used the large shimmery shade for 2/3 the lid and put the strawberry pink in the outter 1/3. I used caramel color in the crease and blended into the pink so the pink was very subtle with the milk chocolate brown in outer corner. no idea of names. it was a quick simple look and I liked it. It made the raspberry swirl completely wearable during the day for me. I'm definitely going to play with this palette again after the challenge. everyone raves about the smell of the chocolate. i think it smells like cheap fake cocoa powder. Doesn't smell bad but I don't think it smells as good as others say LOL.


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Starlight77* 



*Bad sephora! Bad bad bad! they stole money out of my wallet and put makeup in there instead. I'm innocent! *Actually I didn't spend that much. Just got a blush and a nailpolish and a makeup bag full of more samples I don't need but the bag is super cute! Oh and a young girl behind me was there for her bday gift and she wanted to buy a few of the 100 pt perks but had no points so I got them for her. Ehhh I never use them. She was so happy and appreciative it was nice to make someone smile. Than my son saw how happy she was so he offered to get lipglosses and nail polishes for everyone on line ughhh "my mommy has magic points, she buys a lot. Pick something and she will make it free!" Oh dear... Embarrassing? YES!!!! Than he lost a tooth so we had to stop in every mirror on the way out to see his new smile LOL love him so much 



 lol


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 4, 2014)

*30 lippies in 30 days briefing:* I have learned after going through all of my nude lippies which nudes work for me and which nude are duds that I will never buy again.  I am currently working on the pinks and reds. I found some beautiful reds that looks good on me and not just a rep lipstick I’m wearing.  Some reds make me look like my lips are bleeding and some reds give me a jazz look and some do absolutely nothing for me.  Now I am learning which red hue tones and finishes to stay away from.  And last but not least the pink lippies oh boy I got some real dudes.  There are some pink lippie hues that I should always stay away from. I really want to throw them away but I think I should keep them separated as a reminder of what shades not to buy.  I don’t know…..


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

@Starlight77 in a year I will be getting pregnant and having a little girl.  Please have your son wait for her? That's the only kind of in law I want. He's so adorable! Bless him


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

I lost track of my lippy wearing I know these tho:  Day 15: impassioned with candy yum yum on the middle  Day 16: lavender whip  Day 17: I don't remember  Day 18: close contact Day 19 (today): lip tar in femme


----------



## jennyap (Apr 4, 2014)

Today's lippie (22) is Ronnie Red. Date night!   Up to day 30 of no-buy. How long can I keep this going?


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> It's gotta be the best username ever


  The funny thing is, it was inspired by LL's Jigglin Baby. Remember that song? I love him. He did a concert at a small venue back in 02 and had girls come on stage. I climbed that man like a tree. Security tapped me on the shoulder. "Um, ma'am? Please get down from him." Meanwhile, he still was performing!  Ah, memories. Mother has lived, honey.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Bad sephora! Bad bad bad! they stole money out of my wallet and put makeup in there instead. I'm innocent! Actually I didn't spend that much. Just got a blush and a nailpolish and a makeup bag full of more samples I don't need but the bag is super cute! Oh and a young girl behind me was there for her bday gift and she wanted to buy a few of the 100 pt perks but had no points so I got them for her. Ehhh I never use them. She was so happy and appreciative it was nice to make someone smile. Than my son saw how happy she was so he offered to get lipglosses and nail polishes for everyone on line ughhh "my mommy has magic points, she buys a lot. Pick something and she will make it free!" Oh dear... Embarrassing? YES!!!! Than he lost a tooth so we had to stop in every mirror on the way out to see his new smile LOL love him so much   Day 23: MAC Raspberry Swirl Lipstick Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette  Clinique Berry Pop Blush  I never liked raspberry swirl until today. Weird. Had fun with my kids today. Although my real low but should be the Disney store


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
Day 2: MAC Fanfare
Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
Day 6: MAC On Hold
Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
Day9: MAC Viva Glam II
Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
Day 11: Dior Incognito MAC Brave - I found the lipstick on the car seat. I was sitting on it the whole time - I guess that's what you get for being bootylicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Day 12: MAC Peach Blossom - Meh. Not one of my favourites. I'm having a bad day, anyway. I washed my hair this morning and I must've used too much oil afterwards and now it feels heavy and greasy, even though it isn't. I also used the Clinique BB Cream and now I remember why I don't use it anymore: its smell is awful, it is way too orange, and I don't like the finish. I also don't like my eye makeup, so yeah... It's a bad hair- and bad makeup-day for me.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 4, 2014)

My April self-challenge is to rotate through at least 2/3 my e/s and all of my blush/highlighters:

  Bobbi Brown BB Cream
  HG Diffused Light
  MAC The Perfect Cheek
  MAC Superb

  UD Naked 3 Palette
  Tarte Smolder Eyes Plum liner (LOVE this one)
  Black Mascara

  MAC Brick Liner
  MAC Studded Kiss


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 4, 2014)

Eyemazing April Fri 4th: Pink Just applied Cheryl Chic from Mac Archies CS Palette across lid with finger. I like this pink! Mac haute naughty mascara.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 4, 2014)

Some lipsticks worn the last few days:

  MAC Please Me- I have neglected this one too much lately- it's lovely

  Stila liquid lip in Petal- I quite liked this, I bought it right when it was discontinued and forgot all about it- I'll be using it again, very long wearing and nice, I have no liquid lip product like this, it sets matte and dry and I added some gloss later to revive it.

  MAC How Darling! lipstick- I love this, from the Stroke of Midnight Lip/Cheek Bag, similar to creme cup on me.

  Chanel Exaltee- love this, but have neglected it.

  So many more neglected shades to rediscover!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 4: Foundation: Revlon Nearly Naked in Shell Concealer: Maybelline Fit Me in Fair Bronzer: Pixi Subtly Suntouched Blush: Benefit Rockateur Highlighter: theBalm Mary-Lou manizer  Eyes: LOreal Infallable Gold Imperial Lips: Maybelline Vivids Wild Rose (EDIT) this was WAY too much for me, so I switched to Urban Decay Native with MAC Double Happiness cremesheen gloss.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? Its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours! Currently sitting in the "to go bag"  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie! Definitley a keeper. Very wearable and moisturising too after a whole days wear.  Day 17: Bourjois Rouge Edition in 17 Rose Millesime - hmmm its ok, a coral pink no glitter or shimmer, a cream but not shiney. Bog standard really and so far it looks ok and feels ok on the lips, but it is just ok.  Day 18: Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire....I love this and can't believe Chanel discontinued the formula...sad face, but I need to use it up and its definitely a stayer in my collection.  Day 19: Revlon Colourburst in Blush - on the to go pile, I didn't love the colour on me anymore too brown and I think it smells a tad funny so am saying TTFN to this one!  Day 20: Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in 1,2,3 soleil - Orange/pink coral, like the formula no glitter but still not sure this is the best colour for me, its staying for now.  Day 21: Clinique chubby Stick Intense in Plushest Punch - I am wearing minimal eye make up at the moment due to awful hayfever, I am waiting for my drugs to take full effect which can take up to a week so I went for a strong berry pink lip to be a statement since my eyes are all naked :-( I like this its a sample size from a gift with purchase, I will definitely use it up, but I suspect that I won't rush to repurchase it!  Day 22: Max Factor Color Exlir in Bewitching Coral, now this has been sitting unloved in my storage since last summer, it always felt too bright....I tried it today and its love! the colour has a touch of red in the orange tones which makes it more wearable on me, as long as the formula doesn't do anything nasty to my lips as the day goes on this will be a keeper! UPDATE: It did nasty things! really dried my lips out and didn't reapply/wear well - out it goes!  Day 23: I spent the day in the spa, it was bliss! I wore very little make up for obvious reasons, I wore Korres wild rose lip balm in the morning, its going out as i didn't like sticking my finger in it and its been open a while, I won't repuchase because of the pot. I also wore Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in Rose xoxo, I like this, it is a lovely soft plum colour, but it does have a bit of glitter, it is a keeper for now.  Day 24: L'Oreal Caresse in 101 Tempting Lilac, I like this, its a none shimmery version of yesterdays Rouge Edition Shine in Rose xoxo, I think it is a keeper. Although its is 2 years old now, so I need to make more effort to use it up before it does off.  Day 25: L'Oreal Caresse in 06 Aphrodite Scarlet, not sure that this formula does much for the condition of my lips though.  Only 5 days left to go!! How exciting, looking forward to throwing some of these out!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 4, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Some lipsticks worn the last few days:
> 
> MAC Please Me- I have neglected this one too much lately- it's lovely
> 
> ...


  Ain't that the truth! And in my case even some "NEVER EVEN USED AT ALL" shades! UGH! That's why I'm loving this lipstick challenge so much. It's forcing me to not reach for the same lipsticks over and over. I mean, what's the point in having so much makeup if I don't even use it!? Trying to fall in love with more of my stuff and make sure it's used. If it's not a LOVED item... it's going in the purge! Loving these goals! 
  Enjoy your rediscovery!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

I've been a little hectic but the challenge has me trying on dif eye looks and lippys and I'm falling in love w my stash all over again  Samoa silk is my lovah these days. I can't believe I had that baby hidden away


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I've been a little hectic but the challenge has me trying on dif eye looks and lippys and I'm falling in love w my stash all over again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YEP! Samoa Silk is a GREAT transition/crease color! I use it all the time! Can't believe they dc that one!! But I heard Makeup Geek Peach Smoothie is a dupe.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap Awesome long lasting formula stayed on all day and not too drying for a matte
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey Alone this lippie can make my, let's face it full lips, look like Tyrone Biggums. I wear it with Cork Liner and a bit of MAC Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass. Awesome nude lip for me.
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream I got really sick on this day and this is all I could manage on the lips
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen
Day 21:Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Plum Valour Great slap dash lipstick but I have others in a similar vein
Day 22: MAC Hug Me


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 4, 2014)

Doing well avoiding the coveting that can occur with upcoming collections!  The hype can become infectious!


----------



## liba (Apr 4, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Doing well avoiding the coveting that can occur with upcoming collections!  The hype can become infectious!


  I feel like a bad girl, because I know I contribute to the hype. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At the same time, I keep trying to temper the excitement with realism. Not all colors work for everyone, even if you don't already have tons of dupes and so on. It's important to just go and test in person always with makeup. I sort of hope that cosmetics exchange policies do wind up changing, to force people to think about their purchases a little more, especially when there are reasons to be on a low buy. If I couldn't buy MAC locally, I just wouldn't buy it. I've been curious about brands like Melt and Inglot, but nope, skippety skip, because I have enough makeup already to justify buying anything blind. I am skipping By Request because of this too.

  Try to stay strong and not just be a lemming! It's your money, so it should be your conscious and educated decision to buy something, not just because everyone else is getting all worked up. Worst case scenario, listen to 'ole liba! I really try hard to break down the things I see so that if you can only pick one or two things, you can narrow your choices down.  I buy a lot of MAC, but I seriously don't buy other brands, because I narrowed down what I like and the price point I am OK with and so, just stick to my final choice of brand. Sometimes I'll cruise around a Sephora or a department store makeup department and look at different things, but usually I still think MAC has better colors or is a better value. Very rarely do I ever see something that I think is truly unique in color and formula and is also a reasonable price (designer makeup is SO often overpriced in my opinion). I currently own 1 Chanel blush, 1 Chanel eyeshadow duo (from a long time ago), an Armani Eyes to Kill (just one color, that I know MAC would never be able to pull off at their prices) an Estee Lauder lipstick (I hate the floral fragrance it has though and always regret it when I wear it) and a Butter London pink mascara. I also have some really old shadows from Face Stockholm that are still useable with really nice colors, but not as good formulas as more modern ones out there. I like the idea of those Stila metallic shadows and might get one eventually, though most of the colors are a little unsophisticated, and I am very curious about the liquid bronzer and cheek colors coming up from Armani. That's IT for my current makeup from other brands. So nope, I don't give it to as much hype as it might seem, myself!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> LinenWhite7 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the same thing with me. It's the random stuff I get that sits unused cluttering stuff. I stopped buying drugstore products over a year ago because I just don't reach for them ever. Now I try and wait awhile before I actually buy something. The blush I got was one I wanted for a while. The nail polish was random but it was pretty and purpley and screams April/Easter/spring ish season.
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 4, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Doing well avoiding the coveting that can occur with upcoming collections!  The hype can become infectious!
> I feel like a bad girl, because I know I contribute to the hype.
> 
> 
> ...


  Most of my collection is MAC.  I have a couple things like foundations/powders and a couple blushes that aren't.  Like EL, NARS, etc.  But even then it's only a couple and not much at all.  I know a lot of people don't like sticking to just one brand but it's a price/quality point I can stick with and I'm happy paying out.  I call at the lower-high-end brand to people who have no clue about make-up (like my partner).  It's more expensive than drugstore (only just, these days) but cheaper than Chanel, Dior, etc.  If I buy something that is more expensive than MAC, 99% of the time there is a damn good reason for it and it'll be something like foundation or something I can't seem to find elsewhere.  I cringe at the prices of Chanel quads and blushes though - they don't even look that appealing to me.  Maybe I'm not enough of a high class ho?  Hahaha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In saying that - I have to blindly buy EVERYTHING.  MAC, whatever.  Because I've never lived anywhere close to a store/counter that I can easily get to to swatch things on launch day etc so I've always heavily relied on the US girls' swatches/reviews.  If I'm not 100% though, I don't usually buy it.

  My biggest luck is I don't care for anything mineralized (except MSFN and *some* MSF's) and I don't like lipgloss.  That in itself curbs a lot of temptation with LE releases.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 4, 2014)

liba said:


> I feel like a bad girl, because I know I contribute to the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You should absolutely feel not bad or guilty! From what I've read, you give your own opinion and you are very reasonable and you tell us if there's anything not worth buying instead of lying to us and supporting the hype. We all here appreciate your posts about new collections and the tidbits you're giving us and if your posts keep us from buying anything because a product is just not good - even better for our low-buy - you're telling the truth! I'm always excited to read your posts and, even though I haven't been around for long, I can see that the others value your opinion, too.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 4, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 13: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion
Day 14: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten
Day 15: Speed Dial w/ MAC Dervish Lip pencil *(can you tell I LOVE this pencil!? It goes with everything! It's a MLBB pencil for me!)*
Day 16: Mehr w/ MAC Soar lip pencil (ALMOST wore Dervish lip pencil again... but forced myself to switch it up!)
Day 17: Snapdragon w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy lip pencil
SKIPPED ANOTHER SPRING CLEANING DAY WITH MY MOM
Day 18: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous
Day 19: Feed The Senses w/ NYX Mauve lip pencil

Day 20: Night Blooming Mattene Lipstick w/ MAC Just Wonderful lip pencil (WOW! I fell in love with this Mattene all over again! If it weren't for the lipstick challenge, who knows when I would've pulled it back out again!)


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 4, 2014)

So, along with the other lipsticks I've worn today, I also pulled out Smashbox Smashing Shoot lipgloss. I'm pretty sure I bought it in 2006. It is so heavy and sticky but was really long-lasting and the color was just gorgeous. It holds sentimental value to me, so I think I would like to try to find a replacement, since it is 8 years old. Maybe from MAC or NARS but I'm open to anything. It's a peachy color with a little pink, nude, and bronze in there and a really pretty peachy/bronze/gold shimmer. Any suggestions? My husband even complimented me on my "pretty lips" when I was wearing it today.


----------



## User38 (Apr 4, 2014)

lippie of the day.. and I don't even know what day it is .. lol.

  NARS Matte Pencil.. Valkyrie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  still on me now.


  will start on eye looks tomorrow.. as I had a hangover today.. lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 4, 2014)

update on Bert situation:

  We sat and had some wine and a light dinner and discussed "our" situation.  He wants to get married. I do not.  He wants me to stay home, and I will do as I have to until Dec. when I finally turn all over and informally "retire".  What we did agree on is that I will give him a response in Dec. 2014 (and he made it clear it's this year.. lol -- he says  I know how to play with numbers and YE stats.. lol).  And, yes I can but won't.

  We made up and no chairs were broken.  He is truly an amazing guy and I don't see my life without him at this point, but he realized that no matter what, he will not be able to put me in a box and smother me.  I know too that his work is his life -- and he will never quit it.  Most that can happen is he retires when he can no longer do surgeries and then be in some capacity to teach university/med students.  He says that will fulfill him and make him happy -- as long as I am with him.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will miss him when I am gone and will skype with him -- but not much. I have my own life in Italy and need to wrap up so many loose ends I don't know how I will be set for time.  Too, I have many friends who I must see and say good bye to.. for now.

  so.. all in all -- it was a tempest in a teacup and we had a lovely chat and a great evening.. going to get pizza later and play poker.. and yes, I beat him at that and he feels insecure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  his buddies are a bunch of thieves.. lol


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 4, 2014)

liba said:


> I feel like a bad girl, because I know I contribute to the hype. :bangin:   At the same time, I keep trying to temper the excitement with realism. Not all colors work for everyone, even if you don't already have tons of dupes and so on. It's important to just go and test in person always with makeup. I sort of hope that cosmetics exchange policies do wind up changing, to force people to think about their purchases a little more, especially when there are reasons to be on a low buy. If I couldn't buy MAC locally, I just wouldn't buy it. I've been curious about brands like Melt and Inglot, but nope, skippety skip, because I have enough makeup already to justify buying anything blind. I am skipping By Request because of this too.  Try to stay strong and not just be a lemming! It's your money, so it should be your conscious and educated decision to buy something, not just because everyone else is getting all worked up. Worst case scenario, listen to 'ole liba! I really try hard to break down the things I see so that if you can only pick one or two things, you can narrow your choices down.  I buy a lot of MAC, but I seriously don't buy other brands, because I narrowed down what I like and the price point I am OK with and so, just stick to my final choice of brand. Sometimes I'll cruise around a Sephora or a department store makeup department and look at different things, but usually I still think MAC has better colors or is a better value. Very rarely do I ever see something that I think is truly unique in color and formula and is also a reasonable price (designer makeup is SO often overpriced in my opinion). I currently own 1 Chanel blush, 1 Chanel eyeshadow duo (from a long time ago), an Armani Eyes to Kill (just one color, that I know MAC would never be able to pull off at their prices) an Estee Lauder lipstick (I hate the floral fragrance it has though and always regret it when I wear it) and a Butter London pink mascara. I also have some really old shadows from Face Stockholm that are still useable with really nice colors, but not as good formulas as more modern ones out there. I like the idea of those Stila metallic shadows and might get one eventually, though most of the colors are a little unsophisticated, and I am very curious about the liquid bronzer and cheek colors coming up from Armani. That's IT for my current makeup from other brands. So nope, I don't give it to as much hype as it might seem, myself! :cheer:


  I'm also a mostly MAC girl.  I occasionally buy something from Urban Decay or NARS, and I like Laura Mercier's brushes and tinted moisturizer.  Right now I have Mufe's Matte Velvet foundation and Full Cover concealer, but I might try a MAC one when I finish these.  Like you, I can't bring myself to pay the price of the others on a regular basis.  I love MAC's selection and their prices.  I don't see the point in paying more for other brands, and for me the drugstore brands are too much these days.  I'd rather spend a little bit more and get my MAC.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> update on Bert situation:
> 
> We sat and had some wine and a light dinner and discussed "our" situation.  He wants to get married. I do not.  He wants me to stay home, and I will do as I have to until Dec. when I finally turn all over and informally "retire".  What we did agree on is that I will give him a response in Dec. 2014 (and he made it clear it's this year.. lol -- he says  I know how to play with numbers and YE stats.. lol).  And, yes I can but won't.
> 
> ...


  Well that was good the talk was had and some time apart will clear the air a little and let you both think.   Italy will be fun and Who knows, you miss him more than you think and change ur mind? Or not! Listen point is have fun in Italy, do the things you're going to be doing there and see your friends and try not to stress about things.  You're tying the loose ends, this is a great accomplishment and you need to savor every min of it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 4, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> In saying that - I have to blindly buy EVERYTHING.  MAC, whatever.  Because I've never lived anywhere close to a store/counter that I can easily get to to swatch things on launch day etc so I've always heavily relied on the US girls' swatches/reviews.  If I'm not 100% though, I don't usually buy it.


  I know that feel. :nods:


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 4, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Day 12: MAC Peach Blossom - Meh. Not one of my favourites. I'm having a bad day, anyway. I washed my hair this morning and I must've used too much oil afterwards and now it feels heavy and greasy, even though it isn't. I also used the Clinique BB Cream and now I remember why I don't use it anymore: its smell is awful, it is way too orange, and I don't like the finish. I also don't like my eye makeup, so yeah... It's a bad hair- and bad makeup-day for me.


  I love Peach Blossom! It's one of my favorite MAC lipsticks. It's funny how people can feel so differently about the same product.   I hate having those days though where you just don't feel like you look good. I hope everything else about your day was positive :support:  @HG - sounds like a good discussion. I'm glad it went well!


----------



## liba (Apr 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> update on Bert situation:
> 
> We sat and had some wine and a light dinner and discussed "our" situation.  He wants to get married. I do not.  He wants me to stay home, and I will do as I have to until Dec. when I finally turn all over and informally "retire".  What we did agree on is that I will give him a response in Dec. 2014 (and he made it clear it's this year.. lol -- he says  I know how to play with numbers and YE stats.. lol).  And, yes I can but won't.
> 
> ...


  Good for you - it takes a lot of feeling and awareness between people for a couple to really have a clean slate with each other. You're doing everything to wipe your past away and move to a new phase in your own life. It sounds like 'Ole Bert's a little less adept at that, but most people aren't that hot with being flexible with life as the years go on. You'll show him how it's done right. It sounds like he's willing to learn and if you can teach an old bert new tricks, that's the best thing you two will share between you! He'll see that soon enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  EDIT: Day 25: A bunch of different Patentpolishes - mostly Go For Girlie!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 4, 2014)

My partner and I are 3 weeks from going to Vegas for the first time! I'm excited but nervous - being from Canada I've never been in the vicinity of a CCO. I'm dying to experience it so I'm taking $200 for "shopping" for the whole trip.... Hope I can show some restraint and maybe even come back with some money in my pocket? We'll see! Lol... Anyone have any must see/must do's I should be aware of? Pm's welcome.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

Deesea said:


> My partner and I are 3 weeks from going to Vegas for the first time! I'm excited but nervous - being from Canada I've never been in the vicinity of a CCO. I'm dying to experience it so I'm taking $200 for "shopping" for the whole trip.... Hope I can show some restraint and maybe even come back with some money in my pocket? We'll see! Lol... Anyone have any must see/must do's I should be aware of? Pm's welcome.


   Tayyyy congrats on ur trip! Have lots of fun.  My take on CCOs : I usually stock up on cleansing wipes, cleansing oils, and the ocassional lippy from days past. You'll find stuff from previous collections.  In fact, Tomo I'm going by one of the CCOs (I'm visitng in PA) and prob just getting another foundation since I'm running low and they always have my face and body there.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks so much - I'm so excited! Not a drinker or a gambler but definitely a shopper!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010* 



@Starlight77 in a year I will be getting pregnant and having a little girl.  Please have your son wait for her? That's the only kind of in law I want. He's so adorable! Bless him 

 
 Thank you!! He's amazing and so freaken cute too. I'll Post a picture of my babies. My daughter is only 5 months old but if you have a boy she's off limits as she can't date until she's 30 haha     Quote:Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 



 
Yup.  I'm usually pretty careful with what I buy because money doesn't grow on trees around me.  I tend not to buy drugstore stuff because as cheap as it is, I *never* use it because I think "I've spent more money on my MAC and other stuff, I should use that and get my money's worth".  Not only that, while yes quality can be compared, I still prefer my higher end stuff.  Yes, drugstore stuff can be nice and quite pigmented, but I find it's either too drying or too powdery, etc.  Maybe I'm a snob, I don't know.  I know I don't have right to be but I just.. meh.  I got some drugstore stuff in CP things and just never been happy.  I don't mind trying drugstore foundations though and usually use drugstore mascara - but otherwise, I prefer my higher end stuff.
 
 
Your son is adorable - super cute.  Awesome of you to get the girl the 100pt perks albeit not using them.  I've been looking at them online and don't see the need for anything.
 
Though I'm totally game for a make-up bag full of samples.  I don't have many samples.  I'd love mascara samples, oh boy.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 5, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Yup.  I'm usually pretty careful with what I buy because money doesn't grow on trees around me.  I tend not to buy drugstore stuff because as cheap as it is, I *never* use it because I think "I've spent more money on my MAC and other stuff, I should use that and get my money's worth".  Not only that, while yes quality can be compared, I still prefer my higher end stuff.  Yes, drugstore stuff can be nice and quite pigmented, but I find it's either too drying or too powdery, etc.  Maybe I'm a snob, I don't know.  I know I don't have right to be but I just.. meh.  I got some drugstore stuff in CP things and just never been happy.  I don't mind trying drugstore foundations though and usually use drugstore mascara - but otherwise, I prefer my higher end stuff.
> 
> 
> Your son is adorable - super cute.  Awesome of you to get the girl the 100pt perks albeit not using them.  I've been looking at them online and don't see the need for anything.
> ...


  That's sweet of you!  They are quite generous with it.  I've only just been able to start buying from Sephora as until now they never shipped to the UK so I only have 346pts and I still don't see anything in the points system that says "oh get me!".  Oh really?  I'll have to try that.  I didn't know they had samples!  I have one high end mascara, I think it's the Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes and I have to admit I really quite like the brush on it as it's tapered and I find it really does get those inner lashes quite well.  I now have 2 samples of MAC's Zoom Fast Black Lash as they've sent them with my past 2 orders so I'll give them a go.  I've never tried a MAC mascara so it'll be a new experience for me!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 5, 2014)

Eyemazing April Sat 5th: Mac Butterscotch Bobbi B Tinted Eye Brightener, Mac butterscotch es over lid, Mac brownborder technakohl upper waterline, Mac wedge lower lashline, 17 doll eyesmascara brown.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [@]HerGreyness[/@] im wearing the mac full coverage fndn in W10, woah it's pale! Loaded up on blush to give me some life, hope it wears nice on me. Also thank you to [@]LinenWhite7[/@]  And [@]shellygrrl[/@] for the primer and skincare advice. I've been using the clinique anti blemish solutions system and although it's like putting paint stripper on my face it has worked really well. Next job find an awesome primer!


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 5, 2014)

My face today-  Chanel vitalumiere aqua MAC nude on board bronzer NARS Douceur blush Dior Rose Diamond highlight Anastasia Brow Wiz Viseart Matte Palette 01 and Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette on eyes Bobbi Brown Chocolate Shimmer Ink gel liner Chanel le Volume de Chanel mascara Dolce and Gabbana Passion Duo Gloss Fusion lipstick in #30 Delight


----------



## MissTania (Apr 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ain't that the truth! And in my case even some "NEVER EVEN USED AT ALL" shades! UGH! That's why I'm loving this lipstick challenge so much. It's forcing me to not reach for the same lipsticks over and over. I mean, what's the point in having so much makeup if I don't even use it!? Trying to fall in love with more of my stuff and make sure it's used. If it's not a LOVED item... it's going in the purge! Loving these goals!
> Enjoy your rediscovery!!


   Thank you, you too- it's amazing how many great finds you will make. I dream of the day where my make- up fits into one or 2 drawers and I can see it all easily and finish products more regularly as opposed to once in a blue moon


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 5, 2014)

I just spend a few minutes going through my makeup spreadsheet and changing the font colour of the items I've worn in April to red. I tend to reach for my favourites over and over (wearing Naked 3 on the eyes again, just with a different liner) and I'd like to both use more of what I have and be more mindful of when items were last used.

  I haven't figured out exactly how I'm going to track this yet; I may just make an effort to turn as much red as I can, and then switch to another colour next month. Or maybe I'll do coloured checkmarks beside the items. Hm…my inner math geek is all aflutter.


----------



## dorni (Apr 5, 2014)

During the last week, I tried to use some eyeshadows and pigments that I haven't used for a long time. Yesterday Circa Plum pigment and the dark purple Crushed Metal Pigment form Spring Colour Forecast. Today I'm wearing a dark green smokey eye with Tarnish e/k and eyeshadows in Greensmoke, Oomph, Lucky Green, Form and Blanc Type. It's nice to re-discover all those beautiful shades.

  But I updated my wishlist with Alluring Aquatics, NARS Summer 2014 and those new 413 BLKR products as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my NARS Kauai Duo arrived today.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 5, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Thank you, you too- it's amazing how many great finds you will make. I dream of the day where my make- up fits into one or 2 drawers and I can see it all easily and finish products more regularly as opposed to once in a blue moon


  I can't imagine that ever happening for me... although it would be nice to feel satisfied with less! I admire minimalists!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I can't imagine that ever happening for me... although it would be nice to feel satisfied with less! I admire minimalists!


The drawers might have to be spacious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It would take a few years to get there no doubt! It's hard for us Specktrettes as we really love our make-up!

  Have you photographed your stash yet?

  I might need to photograph my lipsticks to face up to reality lol.


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't wear drawers.... for many years.. lol

  my lippie today was:  Rose Taffetas.. Givenchy.

  Eyes:  UD laced with mauve shimmer BB liner..

  looked quite cool imo


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 5, 2014)

Today is my birthday. I spent money. On myself. Not way too much, but I treated myself and I don't even care. Huzzah. I won't post my haul since I don't want to start any lemmings. But I spent much of my childhood being disappointed on my birthday or having my birthday held over my head as a privilege that I had to earn, so I'm growing up and taking care of my damn self today.   Today's face (Day 5 of Love It or Leave It April) is Urban Decay Naked Skin in 3.5, MAC Prolongwear NC15, Give Me Sun bronzer, Full of Joy and Stereo Rose 2.0 as blush, eyes are Patina, Vex, Vapour and Uninterrupted Pro eyeshadows, with a gold pressed pigment on top. Lips are Kittenish Patentpolish.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 5, 2014)

[@]LinenWhite7[/@]  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## lilinah (Apr 5, 2014)

*--=30lipsticks30=--*
Day 2 (Friday 4 April) : Kat Von D. Foiled Love Lipstick in _Oh My Goth_ - semi-matte “metallic deep amethyst [plum] with iridescent micro glitter” - I LOVE the color and finish. This one is NOT going away.

No compliments, but we did a concert last night and one piece was a premiere, so we were all a little preoccupied and nervous, since we messed up terribly during our sound check. It wasn't perfect, but it came off OK. The audience was cheering, so that was nice. I play in two Balinese gamelans, and the concert featured dances in 4 out of 7 pieces.

I'm wearing a completely different lipstick today for the concert. Will report tomorrow.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 5, 2014)

lilinah said:


> *--=30lipsticks30=--*
> Day 2 (Friday 4 April) : Kat Von D. Foiled Love Lipstick in _Oh My Goth_ - semi-matte “metallic deep amethyst [plum] with iridescent micro glitter” - I LOVE the color and finish. This one is NOT going away.
> 
> No compliments, but we did a concert last night and one piece was a premiere, so we were all a little preoccupied and nervous, since we messed up terribly during our sound check. It wasn't perfect, but it came off OK. The audience was cheering, so that was nice. I play in two Balinese gamelans, and the concert featured dances in 4 out of 7 pieces.
> ...


  That sounds soooooo awesome girl! I'd love to see some pics of this if you have any! I am a sucker for performance art of any kind... the costumes, the makeup... I love it all! I'm sure you rocked!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 5, 2014)

No makeup at all today. I decided to actually do a little Spring cleaning today at my OWN house after helping my mom so much the last few weeks!
  Moving onto the closet purge here later tonight and tomorrow. 
  I'll definitely take those stash pics I've been promising you guys @MissTania... I can't believe I keep forgetting! Guess I've just been enjoying my stuff too much to remember!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No makeup at all today. I decided to actually do a little Spring cleaning today at my OWN house after helping my mom so much the last few weeks!
> Moving onto the closet purge here later tonight and tomorrow.
> I'll definitely take those stash pics I've been promising you guys @MissTania... I can't believe I keep forgetting! Guess I've just been enjoying my stuff too much to remember!


   Closet purge!!!!! Low buy thread crew possible thread idea ? I'm doing my spring cleaning soon too and I go through massive purges to donate. Shoes, work clothes... The works.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have lost count and I haven't been keeping up with the lipsticks I've been wearing, but I know I haven't worn a lipstick more than once in the last while.

  Today was MAC All Fired Up.

  I was kind of bad today. Went to the CCO in Mebane, I had heard such great things about it but they barely had any MAC lipstick, and I don't do shadows. I did get a Pro Longwear Lipcreme in Heart Hangover which is gorgeous, and Estee Lauder Cherry from the Mad Men collection. It's tiny but wow, the color is perfect for me. They had plenty and I feel like I need to back this up since there is so little product. Especially with it being double that on eBay and $70 (are they crazy???) on Amazon. Might swatch through my collection first and see if I have anything close, but I don't think I do.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Closet purge!!!!! Low buy thread crew possible thread idea ? I'm doing my spring cleaning soon too and I go through massive purges to donate. Shoes, work clothes... The works.


  I haven't done a major closet purge in a LONGGGGGG time. Every season I part with a nice little pile of stuff, but I'm embarking on an extreme overhaul here! LOL


----------



## liba (Apr 5, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Today's face (Day 5 of Love It or Leave It April) is Urban Decay Naked Skin in 3.5, MAC Prolongwear NC15, Give Me Sun bronzer, Full of Joy and Stereo Rose 2.0 as blush, eyes are Patina, Vex, Vapour and Uninterrupted Pro eyeshadows, with a gold pressed pigment on top. Lips are Kittenish Patentpolish.


  Happy Birthday to you!!! Hope it's being a good one all around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I haven't put on any makeup yet today. Just working in the garden. If I go out tonight, I'll wear All Fired Up - haven't touched that one in a while.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 5, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Today is my birthday. I spent money. On myself. Not way too much, but I treated myself and I don't even care. Huzzah. I won't post my haul since I don't want to start any lemmings. But I spent much of my childhood being disappointed on my birthday or having my birthday held over my head as a privilege that I had to earn, so I'm growing up and taking care of my damn self today.   Today's face (Day 5 of Love It or Leave It April) is Urban Decay Naked Skin in 3.5, MAC Prolongwear NC15, Give Me Sun bronzer, Full of Joy and Stereo Rose 2.0 as blush, eyes are Patina, Vex, Vapour and Uninterrupted Pro eyeshadows, with a gold pressed pigment on top. Lips are Kittenish Patentpolish.


  Happy Personal New Year!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 5, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap 
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream 
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen
Day 21:Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Plum Valour 
Day 22: MAC Hug Me 
Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored

I LOVE THIS LIPSTICK! I passed the first time it came out in the Marilyn Collection. I happened to get this after seeing a friend wearing it when Macy's did the relaunch. It may just be my perfect red. Deep, rich, makes my teeth look white, I can't gush enough about this color. MAC needs to make this one permanent. If they did I would grab another one.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored
> 
> I LOVE THIS LIPSTICK! I passed the first time it came out in the Marilyn Collection. I happened to get this after seeing a friend wearing it when Macy's did the relaunch. It may just be my perfect red. Deep, rich, makes my teeth look white, I can't gush enough about this color. MAC needs to make this one permanent. If they did I would grab another one.


  AMEN woman!! Deeply Adored IS HG! It's my staple dark red! I honestly don't need to own another dark red as long as I have this! SO glad you were able to snag one 2nd time around! 
  It's also in that Antonio Lopez lip palette that I'm sure is gonna be all over the CCO's if you were still looking for a BU... should be able to snag it (with 2 other colors) for under $20.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 6, 2014)

Eyemazing April Sun 6th: Sigma Resort Palette Luna es over lid, Topaz es crease, Muse and Fawn es mixed for a very light shadowy line. Papaya lower lashline. Mac Orpheus kohl upper and lower rim. Ysl faux cils mascara.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No makeup at all today. I decided to actually do a little Spring cleaning today at my OWN house after helping my mom so much the last few weeks!
> Moving onto the closet purge here later tonight and tomorrow.
> I'll definitely take those stash pics I've been promising you guys @MissTania... I can't believe I keep forgetting! Guess I've just been enjoying my stuff too much to remember!


I look forward to seeing them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You must have quite a collection!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> DILLIGAF said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=181818]Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I LOVE THIS LIPSTICK! I passed the first time it came out in the Marilyn Collection. I happened to get this after seeing a friend wearing it when Macy's did the relaunch. It may just be my perfect red. Deep, rich, makes my teeth look white, I can't gush enough about this color. MAC needs to make this one permanent. If they did I would grab another one.[/COLOR]
> ...


  Yup! Oh what I would do for a BU of DA. I love it. My HG red!


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 6, 2014)

Fell in love with a few things yesterday:
  Rich Glance powerchrome pencil
  Street Cool (again, I know) shadestick
  Innuendo e/s
  100 Strokes e/s
  Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Pale Pink
  Spiceflower l/s

  Fell out of love with a few others today:
  Cakeshop shadestick (seriously not my color)
  Warm Chill e/s
  Black Greasepaint stick
  Club e/s (great color, just requires work)
  Tan de Chanel (nice, but I need to be careful lest it turn way orange on me)
  Roleplay l/s (OK I still love this.  Always surprised by how good it is)

  I already know that I am neutral-cool but forcing myself out of my regular routine is reminding me that warm tones are much harder for me to rock without a lot of extra effort.
  Yesterday my husband kept complimenting me on how beautiful I looked and today when I asked him about my makeup he was like "it's nice". haha, that said it all!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy belated Birthday, @LinenWhite7!

  @HerGreyness, I'm glad the talk went well -  no flying chairs or shaved brows, lol. I admire how independent and strong you are. Happy for you that you found such a great guy!

  Haven't followed the threads much in the last days. Caught the norovirus from my dad that he brought back from the hospital, now mom has it too. That thing is vicious, lol.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Closet purge!!!!! Low buy thread crew possible thread idea ? I'm doing my spring cleaning soon too and I go through massive purges to donate. Shoes, work clothes... The works.


  Count me in! I have a few pieces to contribute,  including a few purses!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 6, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> Fell in love with a few things yesterday: Rich Glance powerchrome pencil Street Cool (again, I know) shadestick Innuendo e/s 100 Strokes e/s Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Pale Pink Spiceflower l/s  Fell out of love with a few others today: Cakeshop shadestick (seriously not my color) Warm Chill e/s Black Greasepaint stick Club e/s (great color, just requires work) Tan de Chanel (nice, but I need to be careful lest it turn way orange on me) Roleplay l/s (OK I still love this.  Always surprised by how good it is)  I already know that I am neutral-cool but forcing myself out of my regular routine is reminding me that warm tones are much harder for me to rock without a lot of extra effort. Yesterday my husband kept complimenting me on how beautiful I looked and today when I asked him about my makeup he was like "it's nice". haha, that said it all!


  I love love love 100 strokes and a fawning hubby will always make a gals day. Yay!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 6, 2014)

Didn't post my lipsticks last week.

  Day 20:  Tom Ford - Casablanca
  Day 21:  Wet & Wild Fergie - Bebot love
  Day 22:  Too Faced - Pink Chocolate
  Day 23:  Bite lip pencil - Rhubarb
  Day 24:  Tarte - Playful
  Day 25:  Mac - Oh Oh Oh

  Have a great Sundy Everyone!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

@Naynadine   glad you are feeling better.  Be careful with virus (Bert speaking lol).  It can pretend to go away and then relapse... but if you are hidrating and resting, eat well.. etc.  You should be just perfect in no time.  Fee for Bert consult online : 20$ cyber dollars.. lol

@LinenWhite7  Happiest of Birthdays dear.. and that's the way to do it.  We have a life to live and it's for ourselves no matter what.  So glad you had a good splurge.
@Alysse011





  Kerry -- hope the fndn works for you... remember you can keep things light by adding your moisturizer or luminzer to the mix.

  I always treat myself to birthdays.. lol.  I like to surprise my friends with goodies, but last year, I learned a valuable lesson from someone I thought was a friend.  I sent her gifts and remembered her birthday, and she just ignored mine.  Which is good for me.. because I learned that I will only give in the measure that I receive. Anything over that is just stupid.  I wish her well.. and know she lost a good friend... pity her actually.


  Getting ready for brunch with Bert in awhile.. no beach today... so am doing a simple face.. lol. WTH is that?  ... for me it's a CC cream instead of  foundation, pinky coral blush Armani 502, some bronzer Too faced light, and Dolce Vita NARS lip pencil.  Eyes, well lined in NARS mesopotamia and some BB Chocolate es.  

  Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

Confessin the blues:  I have bought 4 foundations  and two CC creams, in this past week.

  I have been bad.. but will be better. 

  Trashing any old foundation this week.. ha.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @Naynadine   glad you are feeling better.  Be careful with virus (Bert speaking lol).  It can pretend to go away and then relapse... but if you are hidrating and resting, eat well.. etc.  You should be just perfect in no time.  *Fee for Bert consult online : 20$ cyber dollars.. lol*
> 
> @LinenWhite7  Happiest of Birthdays dear.. and that's the way to do it.  We have a life to live and it's for ourselves no matter what.  So glad you had a good splurge.
> @Alysse011
> ...


  Lol! I hope he accepts lipsticks instead.

  Agree about the gifts. I had the same thing happening with the friend I had a falling out with.

  Sounds like a great look. The Armani 502 is on my wish list too.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Happy belated Birthday, @LinenWhite7!
> 
> @HerGreyness, I'm glad the talk went well -  no flying chairs or shaved brows, lol. I admire how independent and strong you are. Happy for you that you found such a great guy!
> 
> Haven't followed the threads much in the last days. Caught the norovirus from my dad that he brought back from the hospital, now mom has it too. That thing is vicious, lol.


  I'm SO sorry sweetie! Hope you are feeling 100% soon... and your mama too! Get lots of rest and water!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 6, 2014)

Survived a visit to the CCO!!!!! Only a bb.   And a paint pot in "let's skate" prob the least I've even gotten at a CCO.  I didn't even get wipes cause I just used the nextexp coupon to ordder the bulk of 100 wipes. Which is a better deal anyway


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes! It has been a wonderful birthday.   Today's face is: Revlon ColorStay foundation in 220 Natural Beige, Physican's Formula ConcealRx in Natural Light, Tarte blush in Fearless, Physician's Formula Bronze Pearl bronzer, Stila BB highlighter, Naked 3 eyes, and NYX Butter Gloss in Cupcake.   I will post later with the Love It or Leave It results for Days 3-5.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored
> 
> I LOVE THIS LIPSTICK! I passed the first time it came out in the Marilyn Collection. I happened to get this after seeing a friend wearing it when Macy's did the relaunch. It may just be my perfect red. Deep, rich, makes my teeth look white, I can't gush enough about this color. MAC needs to make this one permanent. If they did I would grab another one.
> AMEN woman!! Deeply Adored IS HG! It's my staple dark red! I honestly don't need to own another dark red as long as I have this! SO glad you were able to snag one 2nd time around!
> It's also in that Antonio Lopez lip palette that I'm sure is gonna be all over the CCO's if you were still looking for a BU... should be able to snag it (with 2 other colors) for under $20.


  I normally don't wear red lipsticks - they're always too bright and/or too warm - and i love _Deeply Adored_. It was the first red i found i could wear and not look like  a killer clown. I now have a couple more dark blue-reds that are wearable (_Rocker_ and _Studded Kiss_), but _DA_ is my first and best-loved red.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

  Haven't followed the threads much in the last days. Caught the norovirus from my dad that he brought back from the hospital, now mom has it too. That thing is vicious, lol.



  How awful!! I hope all of you recover soon!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 6, 2014)

@naynadine I was wondering why I hadn't see u around.  Get better!


----------



## lilinah (Apr 6, 2014)

*--=30lipsticks30=--*
Day 3 (Saturday 5 April) : MAC _Oh, Oh, Oh_ ("plum bronze with pearlized pigments")
It's an odd and somewhat changeable color. It's sheer, which isn't bad, and has gold shimmer, which i like. But I am not in love because i think it's too orange on me - sure doesn't look plum. I will test it with a different "face". It's going into the MAYBE box.


 Stage lights can wash out and flatten a face, so after putting on primer, concealer, and some powder, i did a little contouring. Chanel Ombre Contrast / Sculpting Veil in _Notorious_ ("mauve-taupe") in the hollows of my cheeks and L'Oreal Blushesse Endless Colour Powder Blush in _Café Au Lait_ under my chin and jaw line - it's a matte, very cool, very neutral brown, so it was perfect (i think it may be from the late 1980s...).

 Going for warmth on my cheeks i used Bronzer in _Soft Sand_ ("golden bronze with fine gold pearl") as blush - first time i ever wore it, since i was going to throw it out and just keep that lovely Temperature Rising compact - and for highlight Mineralize Skinfinish Duo in _Centre of Attention_ ("pastel peachy pink with fine pink shimmer / 24 carat gold shimmer") - i LOVE it and wear it often.


Then I put Pressed Pigment _Summer Honey_ ("Pastel Coral") on my eyelids and lined my eyes with Kohl Power eye pencil in _Raven_ ("intense black with red pearl"). I wear glasses and i'm usually too tired after a show, so i didn't bother with mascara.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 6, 2014)

Get well soon, [@]Naynadine[/@] and family!


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> OOOO lala! Lovin' the hubby love! HeeHee
> I have, and have shamefully never used Street Cool. How are you using it? As a base for shadows or by itself? Just curious. I need some inspiration for that one.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 6, 2014)

I tried that Kat Von D foundation today. Oh my holy Lord this is going back. It's so yellow on me I looked jaundiced. It's amazing that it wasn't like that in the store! I'm seriously wondering if she put a different shade on my face that day than she sold to me. I'll take the HEAT bus to the mall tomorrow and take it back.

  I haven't gone out today yet so no lipstick so far. If I do it will be a neutral - I will just be wearing it to go eat.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks! I'll give Street Cool a run...


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

I had a wonderful brunch and some mimosas with Bert and some friends.. and decided to post this pic which I find appropriate for many of us, especially since tomorrow is Monday. For some reason my lippie, as much as I love it really let me down.  it was out after the first bite of an eggs benedict.. lol.  And to make it worse for me, I left it home and only had some gloss which is ok, but only for some moisture as I don't do gloss very well.

  so, my feelings were answered by my friend who sent me the pic which I am sharing with you.. I am grumpy.


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I tried that Kat Von D foundation today. Oh my holy Lord this is going back. It's so yellow on me I looked jaundiced. It's amazing that it wasn't like that in the store! I'm seriously wondering if she put a different shade on my face that day than she sold to me. I'll take the HEAT bus to the mall tomorrow and take it back.
> 
> I haven't gone out today yet so no lipstick so far. If I do it will be a neutral - I will just be wearing it to go eat.


  I know how you feel../ look. I tried it and ran -- it was cement thick.  I am soooo out of that look I can taste it.  It's a very heavy coverage foundation.  Why would they apply that on you? You are so young!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 6, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 13: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion
Day 14: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten
Day 15: Speed Dial w/ MAC Dervish Lip pencil *(can you tell I LOVE this pencil!? It goes with everything! It's a MLBB pencil for me!)*
Day 16: Mehr w/ MAC Soar lip pencil (ALMOST wore Dervish lip pencil again... but forced myself to switch it up!)
Day 17: Snapdragon w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy lip pencil
SKIPPED ANOTHER SPRING CLEANING DAY WITH MY MOM
Day 18: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous
Day 19: Feed The Senses w/ NYX Mauve lip pencil
Day 20: Night Blooming Mattene Lipstick w/ MAC Just Wonderful lip pencil (WOW! I fell in love with this Mattene all over again! If it weren't for the lipstick challenge, who knows when I would've pulled it back out again!)

Day 21: Nocturnal Instincts Mattene Lipstick w/ NYX Mauve lip pencil (this Mattene might have to go. I like it ok, but Feed The Senses is in the same vein and I like that one much better for what it is.)


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 6, 2014)

I just finished MAC Patisserie! First time I've ever completely finished a lip product rather than lost it or tossed it!

  I probably won't re-purchase.. I loved the color but don't like that it leaves little sparkles when it wears away lol. Had the same issue with VGV and some of my other Lustres. Moving on to 2/5 on the list to use up which is MAC Peach Blossom! Adore this one and will probably re-purchase but it's almost 2 years old so I want to move it out.

  I have 8 B2M items now.. might wait until I have 18 and then get 3 new lippies at once. That way my stash will be lower when new things come in.  Thinking about Modesty, Creme Cup, Ravishing or maybe Crosswires.


----------



## kanne (Apr 6, 2014)

I pulled out MAC's Blue-Brown pigment yesterday - it's been sitting in my drawer for ages because I have no idea what to do with pigments, but I put it as a sheer wash over my eyelids. OMG. If you have hazel eyes and own this, you HAVE to try this. I can see it becoming my every day eye makeup. 

  I am really, really tempted by all the great reviews of the new L'Oreal Nude Magique eau de teint foundation floating about, and I honestly think I am going to cave and get it. I haven't really been happy with any foundation since EL discontinued my DW shade, and I think my personal preferences in foundation have changed since then as well. I'm more interested in a light, sheerer coverage foundation these days - more like Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua, although I find the Chanel a lot of work because it's a little dark for me.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I know how you feel../ look. I tried it and ran -- it was cement thick.  I am soooo out of that look I can taste it.  It's a very heavy coverage foundation.  Why would they apply that on you? You are so young!


 I have acne and a lot of redness, but the Studio Fix Fluid works well enough without being so awfully heavy. Just wish I could figure out why it ends up looking strange on me after a few hours. Probably need a primer.


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

Why don't you try one of the CC creams.. to tone down the redness and then some light msfn?  it might give you equal coverage and less weight.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I just finished MAC Patisserie! First time I've ever completely finished a lip product rather than lost it or tossed it!
> 
> I probably won't re-purchase.. I loved the color but don't like that it leaves little sparkles when it wears away lol. Had the same issue with VGV and some of my other Lustres. Moving on to 2/5 on the list to use up which is MAC Peach Blossom! Adore this one and will probably re-purchase but it's almost 2 years old so I want to move it out.
> 
> I have 8 B2M items now.. might wait until I have 18 and then get 3 new lippies at once. That way my stash will be lower when new things come in.  Thinking about Modesty, Creme Cup, Ravishing or maybe Crosswires.


  Ravishing has my vote! It's a very versatile shade that wears well across skintones! I think you'll really love that one!

  And GREAT job finishing up that lippie!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have acne and a lot of redness, but the Studio Fix Fluid works well enough without being so awfully heavy. Just wish I could figure out why it ends up looking strange on me after a few hours. Probably need a primer.


  Strange as in what, exactly?


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 6, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 6, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Strange as in what, exactly?


I guess it looks kind of flaky? I have dry skin and when I apply powder foundation it looks like this, flaky and kind of separated. Which, for this to be a liquid foundation, doesn't make sense. And I do shake the bottle before I use it so I doubt it's anything to do with that.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a look suggestion for wearing a bright orange lip? I picked up Teen Dream Patentpolish. It is my first orange lip product and I don't quite know what to do with the rest of my face to pull it off.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 6, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Does anyone have a look suggestion for wearing a bright orange lip? I picked up Teen Dream Patentpolish. It is my first orange lip product and I don't quite know what to do with the rest of my face to pull it off.


When I wear Teen Dream or any of my other orangy lipsticks, I usually do a neutral eye (local wares fluidline, quarry eyeshadow or something similar) a neutral cheek with a slight flush of pink on the apple (prism or pleasure model with nars gaiety on the apple, or in summer, hibiscus kiss) and a lot of black mascara.


  Edit: I often just wear my Dior Aurora bronzer on my cheeks as well. As Liba points out, simple is key!


----------



## liba (Apr 6, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> When I wear Teen Dream or any of my other orangy lipsticks, I usually do a neutral eye (local wares fluidline, quarry eyeshadow or something similar) a neutral cheek with a slight flush of pink on the apple (prism or pleasure model with nars gaiety on the apple, or in summer, hibiscus kiss) and a lot of black mascara.


  Teen Dream I would keep everything simple, Very sheer golden wash on the eyes, perhaps, with great mascara, or a black cats eye, or as we get into summer, electric teal pencil liner! Don't do much on the cheeks, just some bronzer would be enough or a very neutral blush that just gives a little definition but not a lot of sparkle or color.


  Naynadine - I really hope you and your family are all feeling better soon. That virus is no joke and very insidious.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 6, 2014)

liba said:


> Oh Oh Oh never quite worked for me either, so I gave it to my mother, who will be 83 next week! She wears it all the time, more than Fresh Salmon, which I also bought for her, because she liked it on me. It looks great on her - very natural looking…and she never wears powder, blush or eye makeup anymore, only lipstick.
> 
> You wore a bunch of other things I love - Centre of Attention is just amazing. Only MSF I've ever backed up. Huge fan of Raven, too. I go through Ravens as often as I go through standard black eye pencil! Hope your show was great!
> 
> ...


  We are on the same page! Thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 6, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap 
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream 
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen
Day 21:Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Plum Valour 
Day 22: MAC Hug Me 
Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored
Day 24: MAC RiRi Woo Now I like Ruby Woo and I remember kicking myself for allowing the hype to sweep me up and convince me that I somehow needed RiRi Woo too. It actually is a wee bit darker than Ruby Woo. It's because of my rather successful red lip yesterday that I reached for RiRi today. I actually grabbed Ruby first and then after applying it to my top lip looked down and saw RiRi. I removed Ruby and did my lips entirely in RiRi. This lipstick has a great staying power and is considerably less drying that the original. Hype aside I'm glad that I have RiRi in my collection.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Happy belated Birthday, @LinenWhite7!
> 
> @HerGreyness, I'm glad the talk went well -  no flying chairs or shaved brows, lol. I admire how independent and strong you are. Happy for you that you found such a great guy!
> 
> Haven't followed the threads much in the last days. Caught the norovirus from my dad that he brought back from the hospital, now mom has it too. That thing is vicious, lol.


Feel better soon Naynadine!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 6, 2014)

Get well soon [@]Naynadine[/@]!! Big hugs!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 6, 2014)

LOVE IT LEAVE IT APRIL UPDATE!
  Day 3

Foundation: Revlone Colorstay Whipped 240 Natural Beige - A surprise KEEP! I had written this off as too heavy but it was beautiful!
Concealer: CoverGirl Olay Concealer Balm in fair/light - TOSS
Blush: Wet n Wild Pearlescent Pink - KEEP
Bronzer: Milani Baked Bronzer in 04 Glow - KEEP but not for my face - it was just too sparkly. I will keep as a body bronzer for the summer
Lips: Urban Decay Revolution l/s in Turn On with Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie l/g in Hot Shot - TOTAL KEEP, loved this combo!
Eyes: Lorac Unzipped palette - KEEP, so gorgeous
Mascara: Maybelline The Rocket - KEEP, HG

  Day 4:
  Foundation: Revlon Nearly Naked in Shell - Again, a SURPRISE KEEP! Also performed beautifully. I was ready to toss this.
Concealer: Maybelline Fit Me in Fair - TOSS, not enough coverage
Bronzer: Pixi Subtly Suntouched - this was ok, not special though. It did work well with Rockateur. KEEP
Blush: Benefit Rockateur - KEEP
Highlighter: theBalm Mary-Lou manizer - KEEP
Eyes: LOreal Infallable Gold Imperial - I had never worn this before. I just did a basic eye and patted this on the lid and it was stunning! KEEP for sure!
Lips: Maybelline Vivids Wild Rose (EDIT) this was WAY too much for me (with the gold eye), so I switched to Urban Decay Native with MAC Double Happiness cremesheen gloss. - All lip products were a KEEP!

  Day 5: (had an appointment at MAC to use a birthday gift card)

  Foundation: Urban Decay Naked Skin in 3.5 - KEEP, just purchased the full-sized after working through my sample 
  Concealer - MAC Prolongwear NC15 - Didn't love it, wasn't the right color for me
  Give Me Sun bronzer - don't love it enough to buy
  Blush: Full of Joy and Stereo Rose 2.0 as blush - purchased Stereo Rose, not sold on Full of Joy
  Eyes: Patina, Vex, Vapour and Uninterrupted Pro eyeshadows, with a gold pressed pigment on top. - Purchased Patina, Vapour and Uninterrupted
  Lips are Kittenish Patentpolish - Purchased it

  Day 6:

  Foundation: Revlon ColorStay foundation in 220 Natural Beige - KEEP, looked perfect all day long
  Concealer: Physican's Formula ConcealRx in Natural Light - KEEP! Surprising. Almost all of my concealers don't combat my under eyes effectively, but this one did a great job today.
  Blush: Tarte blush in Fearless - KEEP, just gorgeous
  Bronzer: Physician's Formula Bronze Pearl bronzer - KEEP, surprisingly wearable because it's a little cooler than many bronzers
  Highlight: Stila BB highlighter - didn't think I'd like a liquid highlighter but this was really lovely, definitely a KEEP
  Eyes: Naked 3 eyes - KEEP, really a standout with my green eyes
  NYX Butter Gloss in Cupcake (and later Angel Food Cake) both KEEPERS, just love that formula

  So far this challenge has been awesome! It's making a mess of my vanity because my keep and toss baskets are both already full, so I need to move the products to bags in the closet while I finish out the challenge. Then my storage should be close to empty and I can go back in an reorganize a little. Also, I've totally been this girl lately, falling back in love with certain products.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 6, 2014)

liba said:


> I feel like a bad girl, because I know I contribute to the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what is nextexp?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 6, 2014)

I forgot to list my lipstick from yesterday, which as my new Pink Poodle.  Love, love love it!  There aren't many that I don't like, I'm finding.  I'm going to make myself try some that I haven't worn for awhile.


----------



## liba (Apr 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Which Armani eyes to kill?


  Blue Beetle! 

  Lip Challenge almost done…yesterday Day 25, I skipped. Wasn't a high voltage sort of day. Today Day 26: Pleasant Patentpolish. Love this one! Really pretty.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 7, 2014)

Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? Its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours! Currently sitting in the "to go bag"  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie! Definitley a keeper. Very wearable and moisturising too after a whole days wear.  Day 17: Bourjois Rouge Edition in 17 Rose Millesime - hmmm its ok, a coral pink no glitter or shimmer, a cream but not shiney. Bog standard really and so far it looks ok and feels ok on the lips, but it is just ok.  Day 18: Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire....I love this and can't believe Chanel discontinued the formula...sad face, but I need to use it up and its definitely a stayer in my collection.  Day 19: Revlon Colourburst in Blush - on the to go pile, I didn't love the colour on me anymore too brown and I think it smells a tad funny so am saying TTFN to this one!  Day 20: Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in 1,2,3 soleil - Orange/pink coral, like the formula no glitter but still not sure this is the best colour for me, its staying for now.  Day 21: Clinique chubby Stick Intense in Plushest Punch - I am wearing minimal eye make up at the moment due to awful hayfever, I am waiting for my drugs to take full effect which can take up to a week so I went for a strong berry pink lip to be a statement since my eyes are all naked :-( I like this its a sample size from a gift with purchase, I will definitely use it up, but I suspect that I won't rush to repurchase it!  Day 22: Max Factor Color Exlir in Bewitching Coral, now this has been sitting unloved in my storage since last summer, it always felt too bright....I tried it today and its love! the colour has a touch of red in the orange tones which makes it more wearable on me, as long as the formula doesn't do anything nasty to my lips as the day goes on this will be a keeper! UPDATE: It did nasty things! really dried my lips out and didn't reapply/wear well - out it goes!  Day 23: I spent the day in the spa, it was bliss! I wore very little make up for obvious reasons, I wore Korres wild rose lip balm in the morning, its going out as i didn't like sticking my finger in it and its been open a while, I won't repuchase because of the pot. I also wore Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in Rose xoxo, I like this, it is a lovely soft plum colour, but it does have a bit of glitter, it is a keeper for now.  Day 24: L'Oreal Caresse in 101 Tempting Lilac, I like this, its a none shimmery version of yesterdays Rouge Edition Shine in Rose xoxo, I think it is a keeper. Although its is 2 years old now, so I need to make more effort to use it up before it does off.  Day 25: L'Oreal Caresse in 06 Aphrodite Scarlet, not sure that this formula does much for the condition of my lips though.  Day 26: Lancome French Touch Absolu in 302 - a nude peach, very wearable and nourishing, this is staying, I can't believe I ignored it for so long.  Day 27: MAC Huggable in Fresh & Frisky - a perfect nude peach with a hint of brown, the first peachy colour I have tried in my collection that actually really works on me and I heart this formula soo much.  Day 28: Becca Glossy Lip Tint Daiquiri, I touch of I can't be bothered this morning, work is stressing me out, I have a couple of big work days this week and I haven't been sleeping well, as a result my skin is now throwing a strop and my ezcema has flared up on my face, so this morning I spent extra time on skincare and base and went for light eyes with a liquid liner and a peach gloss, although I think this gloss is balling up a little on the inside rim of my lips giving me the dreaded white line.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Starlight77*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 7, 2014)

I give up reading up on this thread....  

  so as I said wednesday I only packed up my foundation, mascara, craving lipstick and soft brown e/s for crease and pure flash for lid.  I ended up not wearing makeup at all during retreat but put it on on Sunday since we were going to mass before being returned to family.  I heard my make up looked real nice or nice lipstick twice so I guess it works


----------



## jennyap (Apr 7, 2014)

30 days update:  23: I wore the same lipstick all weekend, Clinique Flirty Honey (it was a stay indoors lazy kinda weekend) so I'm counting that as one 24: Lancome L'Absolu Rouge - 353 Rose Aurore  I succumbed to a purchase today (I managed to go 32 days between the last one and now) I picked up the Clinique Berry Pop blush. Sooo pretty, I'd been wanting it for an age, swatched it a few times etc. The SA said it was meant to be - it was literally the last Blush Pop they had in store! And I paid for it in loyalty points, so my wallet is still happy


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quick update on the lipstick challenge

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop
  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 
  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 
  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse
  Day 17: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee
  Day 18 Mabelline color vivids in Vibrant Mandarin
  Day 19 Mac Vivid Imagination
  Day 20  Rouge Dior Nude  263 Swan
  Day 21: Maybelline Blushing beige Nude collection with Jordana rocknrose lip liner
  Day 22: Tom Ford Spanish Pink with Burberry Rosewood lip liner  ( I really love the Combo , I should it cost a fortune! LOL )


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Day 20 (I think): countessa fluorescent with great pink planet mixed in! This is the pink of my dreams


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 7, 2014)

Eyemazing April Mon 7th: mac Inner Strength Palette Lithe Spirit es browbone and tearduct highlight, love this type of colour and its not too stark. Inner Strength es crease is very similar to my natural lid colour so I really like it! Heatherbelles es as line, kind of patchy took way too long to build up. Fabulous Fit es lightly lower lashline: not impressed with this colour, I'll be trying it in the crease and as a liner though. Mac industry liner upper lashline. Mac haute naughty mascara.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So far I think cool shadows look less stark on me than warm toned ones.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 7, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
  Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II
  Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
  Day 11: MAC Brave
  Day 12: p2 Sissi - It's a drugstore lipstick that has been discontinued but it's a really nice colour. A bit too plummy for spring for my taste but I'm pretty sure I'll wear it more often during autumn or winter (not that I wish for winter again).

  Haven't bought anything in a month now (except for skincare or haircare staples) and I'm kinda happy, though. Normally I'd be upset but I know I'm saving money for the Alluring Aquatic collection and since it's spring and the weather is great over here, I'd rather spend my money on going out with my friends.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks, girls  I'm feeling better. Dad is fine & mom's better too.

  I was able to sell some more stuff: eyeshadows, MAC e/s palette, Chanel polish. The smaller my stash gets, the harder it is to let stuff go. But, again, what's the point in keeping it if I rarely use it.
  Although I didn't keep track, I'm sure I sold way more in the last months than I bought, which feels great.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 7, 2014)

Day 7 of Love It or Leave It April  Foundation: Mally somethingorother foundation in Light - think this might be too heavy and too dark Concealer: Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Eraser Dark Circle (that name, omg) in Fair Bronzer: Cargo bronzer in Medium Blush: MAC Mineralize blush in Amber Glow Eyes: NYX Love in Rio Barefoot in the Sand trio Lips: MaC Patentpolish in Teen Dream   [@]PixieDancer[/@] I think Revlon JBKBS in Rendezvous with a dash of MAC Ravishing on top would be a perfect dupe for Teen Dream Patentpolish! Teen Dream is a hair lighter than Rendezvous so a little Ravishing on top would add some lightness and shine and make it identical.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks, girls  I'm feeling better. Dad is fine & mom's better too.  I was able to sell some more stuff: eyeshadows, MAC e/s palette, Chanel polish. The smaller my stash gets, the harder it is to let stuff go. But, again, what's the point in keeping it if I rarely use it. Although I didn't keep track, I'm sure I sold way more in the last months than I bought, which feels great. ompom:


  Yay for your health and your stash! ompom:


----------



## liba (Apr 7, 2014)

Day 27: Today's a Rose Lilly kind of day!

  This lipstick challenge wasn't tough to do, but it did make me miss some of my favorites that I'd like to wear every few days! Touché, I'll be coming home soon!

  Update: Put a little Galaxy Rose on top of Rose Lilly - love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The paler color barely peeks out from underneath.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 7, 2014)

A product analysis based on what I wore yesterday...  (face) Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish Foundation - Shell: The formula is okay, and I like the coverage it gives, whether I use my hands or a brush (Sigma F80), but I'm not fully in love with it. On the plus side, I'm pretty close to finishing it. Will likely not repurchase this one, so will be free to try other foundations.   MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15: Yep. Still like this concealer. Still wish it wasn't discontinued.  OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe: Still loving. (Used for some subtle contouring with RT Expert Face Brush).  Benefit Hoola bronzer: I used this with a brush I don't normally use bronzer with -- my Sigma F40. I quite like the effect! It's noticeable without being super heavy or muddy-looking, which is important for me.  (eyes) UDPP - Original (small size from Smoked palette): I've had this for a while now and it's not lost its effectiveness. On one hand I'm surprised I've not purchased this in full size (or even travel size), but on the other hand, I'm not, because I still have smaller sizes in the old packaging to fall back on. (!) There's at least one other primer I want to try out, though (LORAC Behind the Scenes, supposed to be good for those with oily lids, which I have), and I need to have another go with my NARS primer.  Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette: I started with Chopper, which is a shade I don't think I've ever used from this palette, and I don't like it at all. So I ended up going over the top with Snakebite, which I very much do like. I didn't add any other colours, I just blended it out a bit near the crease.  I think I'm going to have to toss the brush I used to apply the eyeshadow, though (Sigma E55). It's very pokey on the lids. Ouch!  Revlon Photoready 3D Volume Mascara - Blackest Black: When I first tried this mascara a couple of years ago, I loved it and thought it could be my Holy Grail mascara. Prefered it to Benefit They're Real!, which I'd also tried back then. While I'd still recommend Photoready 3D Volume over They're Real!, I'm not sure I can give HG status to it.  The two other mascaras remaining in my stash are Prestige Total Intensity (formula is drier but I like the shape of the wand (same as LORAC Pro and MUFE Smoky Extravagant mascaras), and it doesn't clump or blob; would very likely repurchase) and Rimmel Volume Flash Scandaleyes (formula is a little wet, but the wand is super huge! wouldn't repurchase). Within the next month or two I'll be needing to replace my mascaras, so I'm having a little shop-around for others I may want to try out.  (lips) MAC Viva Glam II: Still love it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks, girls  I'm feeling better. Dad is fine & mom's better too.
> 
> I was able to sell some more stuff: eyeshadows, MAC e/s palette, Chanel polish. The smaller my stash gets, the harder it is to let stuff go. But, again, what's the point in keeping it if I rarely use it.
> Although I didn't keep track, I'm sure I sold way more in the last months than I bought, which feels great.
> ...


  Good to know! I'll definitely use that combo! THANKS!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

I am kicking myself out of this thread.

  I have been off my low buy resolution.. just bought 4 foundations and 2 CC creams.. and other assorted skin gunk.  good gunk but still.. not a very exemplary model of behaviour.

  I now have another goal.. making myself look presentable with pitch black hair and travel in three days for meetings.  I don't change my image that frequently, but this was not a planned pregnancy... it just uh happened.

  will report changes later once the wine, Bert;s songs and my tears dry up a bit.

  xoxox


----------



## lyseD (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am kicking myself out of this thread.
> 
> I have been off my low buy resolution.. just bought 4 foundations and 2 CC creams.. and other assorted skin gunk.  good gunk but still.. not a very exemplary model of behaviour.
> 
> ...


I bet you look as lovely as ever.


  And don't kick yourself out -- I haven't been having a low buy year either but I imagine it may have been worse without the help of this thread.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I bet you look as lovely as ever.
> 
> 
> And don't kick yourself out -- I haven't been having a low buy year either but I imagine it may have been worse without the help of this thread.


  thank you lyseD.. that is very kind of you.

  it's true I have at least organized some of my personal makeup.. but it still needs a lot of weeding out.

  this thread has helped me think about it at least.. and that's a good thing.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 7, 2014)

The last week.. Day 21: April 1 MAC Lavendar Whip Lipstick Laura Mercier Artist Palette 2 MAC Sakura Blush  Day 22: MAC Double Spin Lipstick w/Dior Addict Gloss Evening Rose on top MAC Smokey Mauve EDES W/ MAC Interior Life Palette Dior Rosebud Blush  Day 23: MAC Raspberry Swirl Lipstick Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette  Clinique Berry Pop Blush  Day 24: MAC Spontaneous Patent Polish Urban Decay Glinda Palette Dior Rosy Glow Blush  Day 25: MAC Dish it up Lipstick MAC Fabulousness Smokey Eyes Palette MAC Azalea Blossom Blush  Day 26: MAC Sheen Supreme Blossom Culture Lipstick Dior Rose Ballerine Palette MAC LightYear MSF  Day 27: Monday MAC Pink Popcorn Lipstick Too Faced Naked Eye Palette MAC Pink Tea Blush  This challenge was fun and forcing me to use all my MAC lipsticks. I can't wait Friday so I can wear my other lipsticks again. I did notice a whole lotta blush and palettes I didn't reach for. Some are more seasonal so that's ok but there are too many that I didn't grab. I'm wondering if I should just let them go now while I can or try and use them. I will decide by Thursday.   My low buy is failing but not. It is a 'low' buy not a 'no' buy so i guess it's not that bad. I did get a few things from the Sephora sale but not because of the discount as much as the "limited edition" part. It's ok because I may have a lot more makeup than I want to but almost half of my collection is random buying and not knowing what I actually liked until now. At least I know what I do really like, what I will wear, what I don't need any more of and formulas and brands I like best. I do notice a trend to my buying and it's when i'm overwhelmed or have too much to do I shut down and just shop. It's my escape. It's not just makeup and it's mostly for my children. The makeup collection I have grew too quickly in the past but now at least I really think through products before purchasing them. I do not own many backups but I do have a few things in the past I bought 2 of that I should get rid of now as I won't get to them like Marilyn Monroe Beauty Powder, Glitter and Ice Beauty Powder and an extra Perfect Topping MSF. I have gotten rid of all of the products I would never use or have tried and failed on me so that's an accomplishment on it's own.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am kicking myself out of this thread.
> 
> I have been off my low buy resolution.. just bought 4 foundations and 2 CC creams.. and other assorted skin gunk.  good gunk but still.. not a very exemplary model of behaviour.
> 
> ...


  Dont leave ! I Didnt go on "super low buy" only on "not so crazy" buy ... And "asses your collection and get things I either really really want or really really need"   Which haven't been able to really do since things are not being released !    Mac gave up releasing collections for lent!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

By the way! You will rock those raven looks!!!! Are you kidding?! You can take advantage of more vampy looks and fierce stuff that look harsh on blondes! Take it as a makeup redefinition opportunity


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you lyseD.. that is very kind of you.  it's true I have at least organized some of my personal makeup.. but it still needs a lot of weeding out.  this thread has helped me think about it at least.. and that's a good thing.


  Just think of it as buy lowER. I was very bad during the Sephora sale (and rare cosmetics coupon from the Bay) but don't feel TOO guilty because overall I've been better. Have to calm down now, though!


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Mac gave up releasing collections for lent!


  i think we should all recite the prayer of St. Francis..

  Lord make me an instrument of your peace....


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am kicking myself out of this thread.  I have been off my low buy resolution.. just bought 4 foundations and 2 CC creams.. and other assorted skin gunk.  good gunk but still.. not a very exemplary model of behaviour.  I now have another goal.. making myself look presentable with pitch black hair and travel in three days for meetings.  I don't change my image that frequently, but this was not a planned pregnancy... it just uh happened.  will report changes later once the wine, Bert;s songs and my tears dry up a bit.  xoxox


  i was thinking same thing. I fail lol BUT it is a low buy not a no buy and I am purchasing less stuff. I am also thinking about my purchases more cautiously instead of making a list of what i want, i make a list of what I need or would use.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

$ 300 worth of foundations, $ 90 CC creams, is not lower buy.  who am I kidding.. lol


  in one week


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> i think we should all recite the prayer of St. Francis..
> 
> Lord make me an instrument of your peace....


  THAT prayer gets me through life! Amen!


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> NOPE! You're stuck with us Missy! Once you're in, you're never allowed to leave! Ooops, sorry, guess I forgot to post that ONE "Rule!" LOL
> 
> I feel the same way. Even when we mess up, at least now we're conscious of the slip. Before I just hoarded and never really though much of it! Any progress is better than nothing, and I cannot imagine not having this place to come for support!
> 
> ...


  Everything you and all the wonderful ladies said..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xoxox







  thank you!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> $ 300 worth of foundations, $ 90 CC creams, is not lower buy.  who am I kidding.. lol
> 
> 
> in one week


  Well... not defending the purchases. But you HAVE been under a LOT of stress! Getting ready to leave the country, Bert turning into a man-boy, and today with the hair drama... it's enough to make anyone want to take solace in things we love. It's something familiar and makes us feel more like ourselves. You are a beauty industry love child. That can never be rewired... and we wouldn't want that anyways! A HerGreyness without the fashion sense and no savvy makeup mojo... no one wants that!
  Just now we know one more thing about you... you don't need anymore foundation for a REALLY long time! HeeHee


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Well... not defending the purchases. But you HAVE been under a LOT of stress! Getting ready to leave the country, Bert turning into a man-boy, and today with the hair drama... it's enough to make anyone want to take solace in things we love. It's something familiar and makes us feel more like ourselves. You are a beauty industry love child. That can never be rewired... and we wouldn't want that anyways! A HerGreyness without the fashion sense and no savvy makeup mojo... no one wants that!
> Just now we know one more thing about you... you don't need anymore foundation for a REALLY long time! HeeHee


  lol.. true.. but who knows. I have to see some on my trip
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am an addict in a lab


----------



## jennyap (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> $ 300 worth of foundations, $ 90 CC creams, is not lower buy.  who am I kidding.. lol   in one week


  Don't you dare leave us! The thread wouldn't be the same without you, low-buy or not.   Plus 3 months in I'm sure we've all developed enough willpower by now to resist one measly enabler


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> $ 300 worth of foundations, $ 90 CC creams, is not lower buy.  who am I kidding.. lol   in one week


  My total was pretty much the same--and time period, too! You are not alone! But prior to this I did five weeks without buying anything, so there's still hope for us sinners.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> My total was pretty much the same--and time period, too! You are not alone! But prior to this I did five weeks without buying anything, so there's still hope for us sinners.


  aww

  thank you Rainbunny


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 7, 2014)

If you guys don't already know how AMAZING @Debbs is... know now because I'm a witness!
  Truly a beautiful sweetheart, and dear friend! Rare to find in the world, let alone on the Internet!
  God Bless you doll... You made my week LIFE!


----------



## Debbs (Apr 7, 2014)

@Pixie, I was just browsing lurking threads and I saw my name, lol. Had to pop in to see what Pixie was up to now! You ladies here make things so much more bearable for me. Cheerleader Pixie you are truly  fabulousness, gorgeousness, awesomeness. U rock!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 7, 2014)

NOBODY LEAVES THE WOLFPACK!   Got that?    NOBODY.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 7, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @Pixie, I was just browsing lurking threads and I saw my name, lol. Had to pop in to see what Pixie was up to now! You ladies here make things so much more bearable for me. Cheerleader Pixie you are truly fabulousness, gorgeousness, awesomeness. U rock!


  HeeHee NO WAY... ALL the "ROCKING" goes to you my lady! Love ya sweetie!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 7, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> NOBODY.


  WERD! It's pretty much the "ONE RULE OF LOW-BUY" LOL


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have consumed 2 glasses of wine, and fixed my face a bit.. put on Chanel LaMalicieuse lippie.. and Pink Carnation -Shiseido blush .. I will have to accept my hair as there is nothing that can be done other than totally destroy it and remove all the black dye.  I have had it brown before.... but not black black.  And so, I have to plod with this colour for now.  It might not be so bad.. but it's a shock to the system.

  I will post a bu of my all time fave lippie which I am thinking of low buying bu.. lol.  But it's so unique on me it makes me feel great.  If anyone knows of any colour which is dupeable.. aw hell, it won't make any difference.. lol.. but please let me know.






  Mom still thinks I look like Mrs. Munster.. lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> NOBODY.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have consumed 2 glasses of wine, and fixed my face a bit.. put on Chanel LaMalicieuse lippie.. and Pink Carnation -Shiseido blush .. I will have to accept my hair as there is nothing that can be done other than totally destroy it and remove all the black dye.  I have had it brown before.... but not black black.  And so, I have to plod with this colour for now.  It might not be so bad.. but it's a shock to the system.
> 
> I will post a bu of my all time fave lippie which I am thinking of low buying bu.. lol.  But it's so unique on me it makes me feel great.  If anyone knows of any colour which is dupeable.. aw hell, it won't make any difference.. lol.. but please let me know.
> 
> ...


   Kinda looks like relentlessly red ....


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you lyseD.. that is very kind of you.
> 
> it's true I have at least organized some of my personal makeup.. but it still needs a lot of weeding out.
> 
> *this thread has helped me think about it at least.. and that's a good thing.*


  I know I'm not around here a lot, but this thread has definitely helped me think about things differently too. You cannot leave this thread HerGreyness! In all seriousness, you bring the life to the party! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Mrs. Munster comment had me laughing out loud! I imagine that you are a knockout with Raven locks!






All the best as you pull things together for your trip!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Kinda looks like relentlessly red ....


I agree!


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Kinda looks like relentlessly red ....


  yes it does, but it's lighter.. and balmy like.  the texture is aaaamazzing!  I have RR too.. it's different. 

  ty Mosha and Lipstickaddictedone


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 7, 2014)

Day 7 conclusion  Foundation: Mally somethingorother foundation in Light - think this might be too heavy and too dark - TOSS, too dark and too formal/heavy Concealer: Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Eraser Dark Circle (that name, omg) in Fair - TOSS, life it too short for mediocre concealer Bronzer: Cargo bronzer in Medium - KEEP Blush: MAC Mineralize blush in Amber Glow - KEEP, love! Eyes: NYX Love in Rio Barefoot in the Sand trio - TOSS, nothing special or exciting.  Lips: MAC Patentpolish in Teen Dream - KEEP!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Conclusion of this evening: by the end of the summer I will be in the poorhouse.  Poor but happy.  I gotta go sleep now and seriously get my act together with these coll coming out.  I will need a severe assessment of my collection and pockets.    Where's that prayer we were all talking about this morning ? @hergrayness!?? I need that now. I need prayer and candles and spirit guides guidance. Cause my wallet is gonna go dry! Geeezzzzz I get married in 2 months!!!!!!!! This is bad. Very bad lol.  Night night my beauties!


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Night night my beauties!


 
  oh dear.. I did not know it was in 2 months!  you better wear the blush! wink wink


  nite sweetie.. thanks for all.. it's been fun.. and exhausting.

  going to sleep with a hat on.. lol.


  oh, it's the prayer of St. Francis.. 


  Lord make me an instrument of thy peace...


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I can't sleep now lol  I miss the wonderful window of time before my lovely fiancé starts to snore. (Where is are ear plugs !!!!!?)   Yup my love. In two months and I haven't finished my veil (I'm beading the thing myself out of tradition ....) I was working on the invite tonight until this hour (until massive collection information leak)  it's going to be very intimate and simple. But with little details here and there.   And I'm doing my own makeup and wearing the blush wink wink wink!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Where are my*..|| I can't type no more


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. I did not know it was in 2 months!  you better wear the blush! wink wink
> 
> 
> nite sweetie.. thanks for all.. it's been fun.. and exhausting.
> ...


On an aside, I love the Prayer of St. Francis and Sarah McLachlan sings a beautiful version of it too. Ok, well that is me off to bed. Please don't leave this thread HG. I may not contribute a lot but reading a lot of the entries on here sure helps me in my moments of weakness. Have fun in Milano!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 7, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Lips: MAC Patentpolish in Teen Dream - KEEP!


  I am trademarking this and putting it on a Tshirt! LOL
  I LOVE the "!" after "KEEP" for Teen Dream! I didn't miss that you know... heehee


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry to those who have to read my whining twice because I posted to the wrong thread but I must vent or risk a cranial explosion, and you're my only girlfriends...... I had/have a pounding headache, got in a fight with my partner for not being more compassionate and proactive when I'm a crumpled little ball of pain and that made the headache worse.  Urgggghhh....urge to splurge, growing.....


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 7, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Sorry to those who have to read my whining twice because I posted to the wrong thread but I must vent or risk a cranial explosion, and you're my only girlfriends...... I had/have a pounding headache, got in a fight with my partner for not being more compassionate and proactive when I'm a crumpled little ball of pain and that made the headache worse. Urgggghhh....urge to splurge, growing.....


  @Deesea - Don't do it girl!  Resist!!!!!!  Open that book, take that bubble bath, go for that walk, or turn on that chick flick! (Maybe do these once you have had some sleep re: your headache!). 



  I was a good girl and only bought a Clinque blush in Peach (the cute flower pop ones!) for the VIB sale.  Good GIrl!!! Very flattering on my skin tone with blue eyes! 



@mosha010, @HerGreyness  - ya'll crack me up.  

  Love to all you ladies!!!  xo


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 7, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> NOBODY.


  Oh wee!!  Y'all are hard core. 

  Forgot to post my day 7(IDK) over the weekend I wore Out for Passion Huggable.   LOVE THIS!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> This is such an adorable story.  How sweet. LOL    This is always fun to discover. What tones/colors work for you?   Which Armani eyes to kill?    what is nextexp?





Deesea said:


> Sorry to those who have to read my whining twice because I posted to the wrong thread but I must vent or risk a cranial explosion, and you're my only girlfriends...... I had/have a pounding headache, got in a fight with my partner for not being more compassionate and proactive when I'm a crumpled little ball of pain and that made the headache worse.  Urgggghhh....urge to splurge, growing.....


  I hope things have gotten better.  When I am stressed I also want to make myself feel better by buying something.  In the long run, though, it adds to my stress because I have more debt!  Take care of the headache first.  When you're in pain it makes everything so much worse.


----------



## singer82 (Apr 8, 2014)

-Linenwhite7 good for you for treating yourself for your birthday! That's the way to do it  -HG congrats for your successful chat with Bert. Sounds like it went well!   -Mosha congrats on getting martied soon! How exciting! :yaay: -Naynadine hope you get to feeling better. Sounds like scary stuff. :hug:  Sooooo I finally counted my stash. Pretty crazy when you break it all down! Really makes you reevaluate what you buy from then on.  Heres it all together...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lipsticks: 83 +2 lip stains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Skinfinishes: 10 (just realized two in the pics aren't sf's. Whoops) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beauty Powders/finishing powder:7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blushes: 20  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shadow palettes/quads/duos: 25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pigments: 38 / minis: 4 / 12 crushed pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cream shadows: 14 (dont have a pic for these) Single shadows: 78 (no pic for these either) Glosses: 18


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

So I just received my Makeup Geek order that I placed 11 days ago (not bad to the UK if you include the time to dispatch as well) and when opening the shadow pans, I have to say - the words on the sleeve are really just sweet and inspiring.

  "As Makeup Geeks we stay true to who we are.  Cosmetics are not used to change ourselves but to enhance the exquisite and unique people that we are.  To be a Makeup Geek means to be a reflection of our inner beauty."

  Marlena has really done an amazing job with her company, I'm so unbelievably impressed.  It's nice to see a YouTuber DO something with their "fame" and to truly make a business/life for themselves, especially when the products are so unbelievably amazing for the price point.  I think if she keeps going the way she's going, she's really going to go quite far.

  Anyway, here's to me now resisting making another order with them...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

[@]singer82[/@] well done for posting your stash! Brave to face it!  Wheres everybody at!? Awful quiet since the collection info leak....


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Wheres everybody at!? Awful quiet since the collection info leak....


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Wheres everybody at!? Awful quiet since the collection info leak....


  Yup.. with seven things on my list, I'm doomed.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Wheres everybody at!? Awful quiet since the collection info leak....   Quote:  Originally Posted by *veronikawithak*


  Haha! Everyone's busy making lists. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still digesting the info overload. There's too much stuff I'm interested in, I want to stick to not more than two MAC items per month. Not sure when all of the collections will launch over here, but I hope they're spread out.

  The Osbournes MSFs caught me off guard, I was sure I'd skip the whole thing. Don't like the packaging and the idea of buying something with their name on it, but... MSFs!! I can't resist - only if they are shimmer/glitter bombs.
  Then I'm interested in all the new blushes (what a surprise there) and 2-3 lippies. Knowing myself I'm pretty good at crossing things off my list the more swatches I see, so I'm trying to keep cool for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even talked myself out of the Givenchy bronzer that I wanted so bad, I feel proud.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

Eyemazing April Tues 8th: illamasqua empower palette Small amount of blink es through crease, great colour on me and very pigmented. Synth es on lid, sparkle central but I like it withtthe brown crease to contain it. Was going to leave it there but added slick liquid metal as a line with small flick. Still not loving flicks. Went completely bare on lower lashline for a change. Mac haute mascara.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 8, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Haha! Everyone's busy making lists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have about 4 items on my "maybes" list for all of the collections.. but I'm contemplating stocking up on MSFNs before the repackaging and Vibrancy Eye before they're gone.. Ugh hate change when it comes to favorite items..


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi there!
  I'm Marcela, and I just hit Rouge for 2015 
  I need to join this group/discussion! S.O.S.

  I work at Sephora, so it's really hard to stop buying things when u get a discount  and I always try to justify it by saying "oh I work here, I should be super innovative with my makeup all the time and I need every product"


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] well done for skipping the givenchy bronzer! The cheeky sirens don't half call you in huh?  I've wrote down the new collection parts thqt interest me. Some areas I've completely ignored as I know the products aren't for me: Lipglass Bronzers Sheen supremes. Ive unsubscribed from moody blooms as I only want 2 fluidlines.  Im thinking alluring aquatic will be disappointing for me, the Ed bronzers may be too dark to justify getting. Excited for lippie and es swatches though I doubt I'll end up getting much.  The real star is kelly Osbourne, I think a lot of the collection will work for me. May have to skip the lippies if they have too much of a white base though.  Because of Kelly I doubt I'll be abke to get any Pedro lourenco, im hoping I can skip that once swatches are out.  From the categorys I do like, I've starred the colours in most interested in. Im low on funds so I cant loose my head over all the pretty colours!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! I'm Marcela, and I just hit Rouge for 2015  I need to join this group/discussion! S.O.S.  I work at Sephora, so it's really hard to stop buying things when u get a discount  and I always try to justify it by saying "oh I work here, I should be super innovative with my makeup all the time and I need every product"


  I hear you! I used to work at Topshop and id buy clothes every other day. It's a constant new chase!  This thread is a great place to let it all out!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 8, 2014)

I know. I'm poking my head in here for being an enabler... But seriousleeeyy I can't even go through the color stories.  I'm going to calm the hell down and since there is time, I will assess my stash first so I have an idea of what I want before I go thorough these and slobber all over my phone again.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I know. I'm poking my head in here for being an enabler... But seriousleeeyy I can't even go through the color stories.  I'm going to calm the hell down and since there is time, I will assess my stash first so I have an idea of what I want before I go thorough these and slobber all over my phone again.


  Well now is the exciting bit! In my case just so long as the excitement doesn't turn me delusional then it's all good!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 8, 2014)

I love this group, you guys are truly amazing! I'm still trying to catch up on this thread but just gotta say that I am truly grateful that I stumbled upon Specktra and this here Low Buy Thread because you ladies are so wonderfully sweet and supportive.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 8, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
> Day 2: MAC Fanfare
> Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
> Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
> ...


  Who the hell was I kidding? I stopped by the drugstore today to get my powder and some other things (got a few coupons in the mail today - damnit!) and found L'Oréals Priveé collection or whatever it's called and bought the nude by JLo. I've been looking for this lipsticks for months and months and months now and I bought it without thinking twice, even though I've got more than enough lipsticks already. I've tried it and I love it! It looks like the perfect nude. That's how I wished Viva Glam II would look like on me.

  I've also been rocking the more natural makeup look during the past few weeks and I got so accustomed to it that today I feel strange because I'm wearing the gold and olive from Naked 1 on my lids, The Perfect Cheek as a blush, and Bad Gal RiRi on the lips. I freaking love that lipstick but it's way too brown on me. I'm trying to make it work by using a pink lipliner underneath and it looks okay when I do that - still, it's kind of an 'in your face' colour because I'm so pale and have light skin and fair hair. I'm not letting BGRR go, though, because it was a fight to be able to get my hands on it!

  So, as I said - it feels weird to put on so much makeup again and because of this I've decided to not buy that much from Alluring Aquatic. I'll stick to maybe two or three eyeshadows and maybe a lipstick and that's it. Unless I win the lottery of course.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Who the hell was I kidding? I stopped by the drugstore today to get my powder and some other things (got a few coupons in the mail today - damnit!) and found L'Oréals Priveé collection or whatever it's called and bought the nude by JLo. I've been looking for this lipsticks for months and months and months now and I bought it without thinking twice, even though I've got more than enough lipsticks already. I've tried it and I love it! It looks like the perfect nude. That's how I wished Viva Glam II would look like on me.  I've also been rocking the more natural makeup look during the past few weeks and I got so accustomed to it that today I feel strange because I'm wearing the gold and olive from Naked 1 on my lids, The Perfect Cheek as a blush, and Bad Gal RiRi on the lips. I freaking love that lipstick but it's way too brown on me. I'm trying to make it work by using a pink lipliner underneath and it looks okay when I do that - still, it's kind of an 'in your face' colour because I'm so pale and have light skin and fair hair. I'm not letting BGRR go, though, because it was a fight to be able to get my hands on it!  *So, as I said - it feels weird to put on so much makeup again and because of this I've decided to not buy that much from Alluring Aquatic. *I'll stick to maybe two or three eyeshadows and maybe a lipstick and that's it. Unless I win the lottery of course.


  Glad you've mentioned that, theres certainly a lot of pretty makeupcoming out, but unless im actually going to be using it, I need to pass.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

I think I've discovered the biggest part of my problem right now with purchasing.

  I can't currently USE anything.

  My partner and I are in the process of re-doing one of the rooms in our house and turning it into an office.  Kind of.  In other words, I have one side of the room for all my make-up and he has a desk on the other side with his computer, lol.  Now this sounds great, right?  Only.. my mirror isn't up on the wall, I don't have any of my lighting up.. so I can't actually USE anything or DO my make-up. (I don't wear it daily, which makes my extensive collection even worse.)  But I've bought so much stuff lately (seriously over 1K worth in the past month) and I can't use any of it as I can't see my damn face!

  I know I don't NEED *anything*, ever ever again but I think because I haven't been able to use anything, I'm buying because then I can swatch and go "oooh pretty!".

  I was putting my By Request lipsticks and I got the VG Riri at the same time.  Guess what?  I have absolutely no where to put them.  The things I use for storing my lipsticks are completely full and they're out of stock until at least June according to the website.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I think I've discovered the biggest part of my problem right now with purchasing.  I can't currently USE anything.  My partner and I are in the process of re-doing one of the rooms in our house and turning it into an office.  Kind of.  In other words, I have one side of the room for all my make-up and he has a desk on the other side with his computer, lol.  Now this sounds great, right?  Only.. my mirror isn't up on the wall, I don't have any of my lighting up.. so I can't actually USE anything or DO my make-up. (I don't wear it daily, which makes my extensive collection even worse.)  But I've bought so much stuff lately (seriously over 1K worth in the past month) and I can't use any of it as I can't see my damn face!  I know I don't NEED *anything*, ever ever again but I think because I haven't been able to use anything, I'm buying because then I can swatch and go "oooh pretty!".  I was putting my By Request lipsticks and I got the VG Riri at the same time.  Guess what?  I have absolutely no where to put them.  The things I use for storing my lipsticks are completely full and they're out of stock until at least June according to the website.  :shrugs:


  Storage and ease of access and application space is just as important than ur stash i ththink!  Woah a grand though. I'd probably be the same if I still had a credit card, but I've learned my lesson early on thankfully.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 8, 2014)

I was feeling under the weather last night so I wasn't on Specktra, then I pop in here this morning and I hear INFO LEAK ON NEW COLLECTIONS and I'm all like


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sooo looking at all these collections, if I get everything I want, I'll spend around $150. Granted, this takes me through the Osbournes and Pedro Lourenco(did I spell that right?) which are in June, so I guess that's not too bad right?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I was putting my By Request lipsticks and I got the VG Riri at the same time.  Guess what?  I have absolutely no where to put them.  The things I use for storing my lipsticks are completely full and they're out of stock until at least June according to the website.
> ...


  Well, y'see.  Boyfriend let me loose with his credit card, as a bribe - totally worked.  Then I just kinda.. kept adding things.  This also comes from again, not buying anything at all for over 9 months.

  The thing is, I feel bad about it.. but then I see some of the other spendings that happen on here on a regular basis and realise that while I've gone nuts this once (I never go nuts like this), it's nothing that is a regular occurrence like it is for some others.

  Hence low-buy, lol..


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm running all over the Color Collection threads like a chicken with my head cut off. Must slow down and breathe. I've narrowed it down to two lippies in Playland and you better believe I'll be hunting for dupes for hours before I decide to buy anything! I was really hoping to limit it to one.

  Anywhoozle.

  Today's Day 8 of Love It or Leave It April:

  Foundation: MUFE Mat Velvet+ - I have no idea what shade I own! It doesn't say on the bottle.
  Concealer: Laura Mercier Undercover Pot 1
  Blush: NYX Bourgeois Pig
  Bronzer: Wet n Wild Ticket to Brazil
  Highlight: MAC Fairly Precious EDSF
  Lips: MAC Impassioned with Maybelline lipgloss in (some sort of fuchsia name)
  Eyes: Basic eye blending palette (L'Oreal Cupa Joe) with L'Oreal Infallable Iced Latte and a little bit of smudged brown liner


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Well, y'see.  Boyfriend let me loose with his credit card, as a bribe - totally worked.  Then I just kinda.. kept adding things.  This also comes from again, not buying anything at all for over 9 months.  The thing is, I feel bad about it.. but then I see some of the other spendings that happen on here on a regular basis and realise that while I've gone nuts this once (I never go nuts like this), it's nothing that is a regular occurrence like it is for some others.  Hence low-buy, lol..


  Sure if I compare my purchases to others they'd look measly, but I still buy too much so low buy we are!  Though I think it's good to be honest about what we can afford. Not just on this thread I mean in society in general.  I got in debt on a credit card. I'd nearly maxxed out when a bank clerk suggested It might be cheaper for me to take a loan out to pay off the balance. Now every month I pay off some of that loan. Its only a few hundred pounds of debt, but a good reminder not to do it again. Of course if you can afford to pay your balance then it's fine, though I certainly fell into the credit trap of entitlement.  As for the upcoming collections, must sell some more things on ebay!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> [@]singer82[/@] well done for posting your stash! Brave to face it!  Wheres everybody at!? Awful quiet since the collection info leak....


  LOL!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 8, 2014)

Truth be told, I feel like not buying anything right now. It's too much. I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Truth be told, I feel like not buying anything right now. It's too much. I'm overwhelmed.


   Same here.  I almost haven't even revisited my list.  Only focusing one thing at a time.  Playland.  Which I'm happy to say it went back to two things   Toying around   And either RB or HGL. I can't choose bet those two and keep goin bak and forth on swatches.  Aaaarreghhhh.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> [@]Naynadine[/@] well done for skipping the givenchy bronzer! The cheeky sirens don't half call you in huh?  I've wrote down the new collection parts thqt interest me. Some areas I've completely ignored as I know the products aren't for me: Lipglass Bronzers Sheen supremes. Ive unsubscribed from moody blooms as I only want 2 fluidlines.  Im thinking alluring aquatic will be disappointing for me, the Ed bronzers may be too dark to justify getting. Excited for lippie and es swatches though I doubt I'll end up getting much.  The real star is kelly Osbourne, I think a lot of the collection will work for me. May have to skip the lippies if they have too much of a white base though.  Because of Kelly I doubt I'll be abke to get any Pedro lourenco, im hoping I can skip that once swatches are out.  From the categorys I do like, I've starred the colours in most interested in. *Im low on funds so I cant loose my head over all the pretty colours!*


  Me too! Although I will very likely 'allow' myself to go wild on one collex - AA. I didn't post here for so long, but I've been doing quite good. I managed to buy less impulsivly, and more selectively. I've purged my stash somewhat - I have to do it again, but the first rounds was quite good - and sold some stuff. With that money I bought some expensive skincare items from my wishlist.  I completely and absolutely failed the lipstick challenge. *woe* I recognised that I don't wear lipstick around the house and I work freelance from home, so I don't get out much. The good news is that I managed to make a dent in my lipglass stash - I have too many (and am on a complete lipglass no buy) and always worry that they'll go bad. Conclusion - I won't buy lipsticks and lipglasses (exception is for lippies from AA - see above).  I'm rambling now. Naynadine good to hear you're better! Noro is no fun at all.  HG, I'll be in Como on Thursday. I'll wave in the direction of Milano then! I daydream about meeting you in a little cafe and gossip about MU and go and look at George Clooney's villa! Lol!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm planning on getting 2-3 items from AA; I'm comfortable with that given that I've skipped all recent MAC collections except Huggables and FoF (BTM lippies).  I'm happy with how the year is progressing; I exchanged a bunch of items I was not using for ones I will use (this has never been my practice until very recentlyI), II swapped and sold a bunch here on the board and I've mostly purchased staples and a very few items I really like (BB illuminating bronzer, a couple of Pot Rouges, two HG Ambient blush, UD Electric and some Huggables. Selling items also funded others.  I doubt that I've spent a quarter of what I had at this point last year and my stash is both smaller and better edited. I'll probably do another purge this fall.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> $ 300 worth of foundations, $ 90 CC creams, is not lower buy.  who am I kidding.. lol
> 
> 
> in one week


  btw, what did you buy?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 8, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I was feeling under the weather last night so I wasn't on Specktra, then I pop in here this morning and I hear INFO LEAK ON NEW COLLECTIONS and I'm all like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great progress!!

  Aside from my trip to the States and my visit to the Warehouse sale (Where I behaved fairly well) I have been doing really well. Sephora sale included 95% only items I have been planning for since the last sale (one brush, naked 3) with one summer lipstick and, one summer BB cream, and that tiny tarte set.

  Am getting back on my 'use two up buy one', I counted 2 finished lipsticks against the new coral lippie I bought at the Sephora sale. Now will save up 'credits' for the November sale.

  Doing better at resisting sales. I resisted the lip/nail polish set sephora has put up (Very nice, but I am buried in similar, some of it just purchased) and a hello kitty Sephora makeup compact at Winners (Was so sad I missed those, but I have two others now, I should stop buying things just because they are in the set!).

  So all in all, getting back on track! Not doing the '30 days 30 lipsticks' as I am in the 'use it up' thread trying to use up a few, it would take me FOREVER at that rate lol. Even now I have about 5 lipsticks that are 3/4 used up and I hit pan on 8 eyeshadows. Which is great, but when it is so many at once they just won't die!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Well, y'see.  Boyfriend let me loose with his credit card, as a bribe - totally worked.  Then I just kinda.. kept adding things.  This also comes from again, not buying anything at all for over 9 months.
> 
> The thing is, I feel bad about it.. but then I see some of the other spendings that happen on here on a regular basis and realise that while I've gone nuts this once (I never go nuts like this), it's nothing that is a regular occurrence like it is for some others.
> 
> Hence low-buy, lol..


  Oh be careful with this justification. Comparing your spending to others can be a dangerous slippery slope. Always try to keep your stash in perspective in relation to you and your personal needs!

  Trust me, I speak from experience. In the Entertainment field, so many people have LOADS of makeup, wardrobe, etc. I used to think I didn't have as much as someone else, so it was ok that I was overspending. However, the spending is spending. And money wasted on things we won't sufficiently use or need is still money wasted. Regardless of whether or not that other person has wasted more. Their bills are not yours and yours are not theirs. One way or another, we all have to face the reality of our spending. That reality can be whatever you want it to be. A painful, debt hole that you feel suffocated by, OR a nice little savings nest egg for your future. It's your choice. And no one here will ever make you feel bad for spending or not spending. Just know what's best for YOU and YOUR future. I promise, no one else will. 

  And I know you deserve all those goodies after some of the tough stuff you've been through! So make sure you find a way to enjoy it! Don't let it sit and gather dust. Put it on that pretty face!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 8, 2014)

I have been a VERY naughty low-buyer. It physically hurt a little bit to type this post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today I bought 2 MSFNs and 2 Vibrancy Eyes. I just can't deal with the whole "change or discontinue everything Veronika uses daily" thing that MAC's doing to me right now. I also bought a Careblend powder to see if I like it as much as MSFN which will be $37 CAD with the price increase. I got a sneak peak at the new packaging which I feel kind of icky about (same kind of packaging as the new mineralize eyeshadow quads). Bleh. And Modesty because I realized I have no other nude lipsticks except Chanel Boy which I'm not ready to rotate into everyday use yet.

  Over the past week or so.. A couple blue mascaras. An eyebrow gel. A nude eyeliner. (All things I didn't have in my stash.) Not to mention *several* drugstore lip products I've bought recently along with 2 more of the Patentpolish ones from MAC.. and 1 Dior. I think that's everything.. EEEK!!! My goal for the year is well in the rear-view mirror and turning into a tiny dot in the distance lol. Once I started cycling through my products and using things up it rekindled my love for makeup which I'm happy about. However, YIKES! March was a no-buy and April was an everything-buy.. I'm well stocked with pretty much everything now.. lol. Shouldn't need to go anywhere to look at anything for a very long time.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't worry, I'm on my way to the low-buy Time Out Corner and will be firmly planted there for a few months..


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Deesea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Well it started out of pissyness because of Playland.  Then it escalated to these crazy color stories and all coming out at once and overwhelming cause I don't want to spend but I want it and they're So pretty I don't even want to go through them.    Then they laid off 700 people in my company today. So I'm leaving that sad face in grief and out of respect. Cause here I was covering makeup when all these people are being given 90 days til they're unemployed (soft lay off...)    So that's my frown.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



  HeeHee I think I am surviving the info ok! Who woulda thought!?

  I am going to do the same with the MSFN. Seems they are adding a mirror to the compact, which is an unnecessary "luxury" that we will certainly have to pay for... hello price increase! I already have 2 BU's but I may grab 2 more. And I like VE too, but we are all sold out on the MAC website in the US. But I do have 3 BU's, which should tied me over until I can find a good product to replace it. Let me know if you find anything that measures up to VE!



  Glad you're surviving the collection info rush.. I felt a little overwhelmed this morning when I saw they were all out but as I read through I realized nothing was that special. I've even forgot a couple of things that were on my "maybes" list already. Can't be that important if I didn't remember them from this morning!

  Apparently "the public" was going nuts for a mirror in the MSFN.. It's an unnecessary luxury to me too and I'm planning on avoiding it for as long as I have to. Plus the bulk and weight of the packaging is annoying.. but the magnetic closure I like since mine always breaks. $37 CAD just seems like way more than $35 to my brain lol. Happy to avoid the decision making for a while by getting those backups.

  I haven't found anything even close to VE.. which is why I wanted to stock up for the dry season lol.


----------



## liba (Apr 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you lyseD.. that is very kind of you.
> 
> it's true I have at least organized some of my personal makeup.. but it still needs a lot of weeding out.
> 
> this thread has helped me think about it at least.. and that's a good thing.


  See, there ya go!


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2014)

ouch Mosha.. somthing wrong with quotes on here today.

  that's got to be horrible.. so sorry for your coworkers.  the market sucks -- again.  it's going thru a new correction and it might be a little rocky yet again. So, what the hell, spend it while you can.. lol

  at least that's what I have been doing the last two days (market correction).  I will drop dead of a heart attack watching tickers and have on a great lipstick.. who cares?

  don't worry darling.. you will be fine.  You have the spunk and moxie which many wish they did.. so you are lucky.

  xoxox

  I confess I have been very very bad.  I don't want to elaborate now.. but it's been a hellacious week, and it's only tuesday.  I leave in two days -- and I have been turned inside out.  


  my lippie today>  Stila Beso.. a crazed red for a crazed woman
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  with perversion liner -- in case I wilted and cried again.. lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2014)

liba said:


> I feel the same way. There are things I've skipped and things I've indulged in, but everyone here has a unique perspective on what it means to think about cosmetics, one's purchases in general, and all the emotions that lie beneath it all. One person can say something totally off the cuff that will be THE mind-blowing insight for someone else. You know you've brought that to plenty of people here, even if you get enthusiastic and come home with a new foundation for every day of the week.
> 
> 
> See, there ya go!


 
  love you Liba


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> btw, what did you buy?


  Chanel Velvet, BBrown new fndn stick, CD Capture totale, Koh Gen Doh Mafanyashi..? ..

  Elegant made me do it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  not counting CC creams either.. omg


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 8, 2014)

Decided I'll let my illamasqua empower palette go , my second purge since my eyemazing April challenge started!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Decided I'll let my illamasqua empower palette go , my second purge since my eyemazing April challenge started!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 8, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas, @mosha010, @PixieDancer, @burghchick - thank you (and everyone) for your kind words & thoughts in my moments of weakness.  I am feeling much better today, just a mild headache lingering, and I didn't buy anything! 

  I am not much of a social butterfly, in fact due to moving around so much in my life I would say I have zero close friends other than my partner - I'm a bit of a self-proclaimed hermit, introvert and geek.  Most of the time I'm totally happy with the way things are but I can't tell you how much I appreciate your support when I have nowhere else to turn - times like that really shows who has your back and I will jump at the opportunity to return the favour if you ever need me!  I'd love to continue to develop friendships with the fabulous women I have "met" here.  Sending you all much love.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now, back to being consumed with excitement for my "virgin" Vegas trip at the end of April!!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww don't cry! It's just hair and it'll grow or u can dye it again.  It's just hair.  Plus i know you're stressing over the trip and venting w the shopping. It's ok. We all do it and just don't beat yourself about it. You have a lot of stress so don't add yourself feeling guilty to it.    Well at work my dept is safe and at the risk of sounding cocky I know my job is safe (it's needed) but then who knows.   It just sucks for everyone I know that's leaving      And stila Beso!!?  I love that red.  It's for kickass women.  So there.


----------



## singer82 (Apr 8, 2014)

*takes a deep breath* All this new info has thrown me for a loop! Oh low buy help me! Lol. Hoping once more promos and swatches pop up I can look in my stash and buy accordingly. I've done pretty well so far. Ive bought three lippies so far this year. I'm skipping Pedro, Proenza, and the sephora sale. Only getting two lippies from playland. And a maybe on the Malificent beauty powder. AA, Moody Blooms, KnS....thats another story!  Thank you everyone! It's almost liberating sharing it with you. Everyone that sees my stash are always shocked. I mean, they know we don't have a lot of money. And don't have much. So I think they wonder about it. I feel like everyone judges me. It's so good to know I can come to a place that doesn't judge me   I actually havent used that Too Faced smoked palette much. I bought it quite some time ago. I might have to dig it out and start using it!  





kerry-jane88 said:


> [@]singer82[/@] well done for posting your stash! Brave to face it!  Wheres everybody at!? Awful quiet since the collection info leak....





Bcteagirl said:


> If you want to try a CC or DD cream, Marcelle works surprisingly well on me on my redder days(Better than the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer).  Good for you!!    Another good for you!! I didn't do quite as well, but most were planned since last December.  Tempted by the Clinique blush, but I have so many blushes right now....    Thanks for the pictures! (I have that too faced smokey eye palette! It doesn't get much use right now, how about you?). I will look up that name, thank you!  Good plan, I have been going through my stuff, I need to do that a bit more.  Good plan. I keep repeating to myself 'There will always be another'.  Which thread? I keep seeing info about it everywhere... was it the list? I keep seeing the word 'colourstory' and then what I see is a list with prices and finishes  I keep expecting to see colours!  I am getting that way as well.  Great progress!!  Aside from my trip to the States and my visit to the Warehouse sale (Where I behaved fairly well) I have been doing really well. Sephora sale included 95% only items I have been planning for since the last sale (one brush, naked 3) with one summer lipstick and, one summer BB cream, and that tiny tarte set.  Am getting back on my 'use two up buy one', I counted 2 finished lipsticks against the new coral lippie I bought at the Sephora sale. Now will save up 'credits' for the November sale.  Doing better at resisting sales. I resisted the lip/nail polish set sephora has put up (Very nice, but I am buried in similar, some of it just purchased) and a hello kitty Sephora makeup compact at Winners (Was so sad I missed those, but I have two others now, I should stop buying things just because they are in the set!).  So all in all, getting back on track! Not doing the '30 days 30 lipsticks' as I am in the 'use it up' thread trying to use up a few, it would take me FOREVER at that rate lol. Even now I have about 5 lipsticks that are 3/4 used up and I hit pan on 8 eyeshadows. Which is great, but when it is so many at once they just won't die!





PixieDancer said:


> Hope you're feeling better @Deesea ! Try to resist buying... especially since you're feeling poorly. Not the right reason to fall off the wagon! Stay Strong!  EXACTLY! Now that all my makeup is all neatly organized and stored, I really feel bad adding too much to it! Collections seem to get a little redundant after awhile as well. Last year I would've lost my shit over the AA Collection, but now I'm going to be fine with only a few items... and honestly don't even need that! Good job getting yourself organized. Knowing and SEEING everything you have will help SO much in the long run!  HeeHee I think I am surviving the info ok! Who woulda thought!?  I am going to do the same with the MSFN. Seems they are adding a mirror to the compact, which is an unnecessary "luxury" that we will certainly have to pay for... hello price increase! I already have 2 BU's but I may grab 2 more. And I like VE too, but we are all sold out on the MAC website in the US. But I do have 3 BU's, which should tied me over until I can find a good product to replace it. Let me know if you find anything that measures up to VE!  WELCOME!! We ALL understand the dreaded by alluring "discount curse!" Try to organize and evaluate your stash and get a better idea of what you actually have accumulated. It's helped so many of us cut back. And purge products that you aren't loving. We even have a low-buy swap/sale thread if you want to unload some unloved stuff!  Awwww! Your new avi is so cute... but sad! Why that frown? And you can def calm down on the color story overload! I'm sure much of it is not that unique in the long run!!  We love you too low-buy sister!   Oh be careful with this justification. Comparing your spending to others can be a dangerous slippery slope. Always try to keep your stash in perspective in relation to you and your personal needs!  Trust me, I speak from experience. In the Entertainment field, so many people have LOADS of makeup, wardrobe, etc. I used to think I didn't have as much as someone else, so it was ok that I was overspending. However, the spending is spending. And money wasted on things we won't sufficiently use or need is still money wasted. Regardless of whether or not that other person has wasted more. Their bills are not yours and yours are not theirs. One way or another, we all have to face the reality of our spending. That reality can be whatever you want it to be. A painful, debt hole that you feel suffocated by, OR a nice little savings nest egg for your future. It's your choice. And no one here will ever make you feel bad for spending or not spending. Just know what's best for YOU and YOUR future. I promise, no one else will.   And I know you deserve all those goodies after some of the tough stuff you've been through! So make sure you find a way to enjoy it! Don't let it sit and gather dust. Put it on that pretty face!!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 8, 2014)

@Mosha I can't seem to quote either, but that really sucks about all those people being laid off. I'm glad your job is safe. Your avi is super cute (even though I get confused when people change them!)  @HerGreyness let it all out hun, no judging here. You've got a lot on your plate right now. But ooh 2 days to Italy!  I know it's a business trip but still  exciting stuff. (I'm going to Italy in the summer on vacation, can't wait)  I'm overwhelmed by all the new info. At the moment there are a ton of things on my want list, but I *think* I am getting better at cutting way down once I actually get to swatch products for myself. I'm not even going to try skip completely but I think that I'll find close enough dupes for a lot of my wishes already in my collection once I'm able to take a step back and look more rationally.


----------



## liba (Apr 8, 2014)

singer82 said:


> I'm sorry you have to deal with friends acting weird about your collection of makeup. I've got a friend who does that sort of crap and you know how I nipped it in the bud? I'd always offer to do her makeup for her if we got together before going out. I come up with a nice new look for whatever outfit she's got on and I always make her skin and eyes look particularly great. She stopped acting judgmental and started being all eager for me to do her face for her instead.  BAM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Trying everything yourself first is the BEST thing! It really separates the men from the boys about which is perfect and which is only OK. Sometimes it might end up with unexpected loves, but if you already have a budget, and know what's missing in your stash (and bring some things you think might be dupes), it's not really that hard to keep a lid on it. You've got the anti-bloat triple threat right there, plus like I was saying, I'll always do my thing. Sometimes I don't get a good look until a week before, but if you're going to a store instead of frenzy-buying online, that won't matter.


----------



## lyseD (Apr 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I have been a VERY naughty low-buyer. It physically hurt a little bit to type this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about Modesty, it's been on my list for ages.


----------



## liba (Apr 8, 2014)

Day 28: Patent Pink. So pretty when it adapts to my lips.


----------



## katred (Apr 8, 2014)

Just wanted to poke my head in and say how much I'm loving reading everyone's lipstick-a-day posts. I did a thirty day "sprint" a while back and it was a great way to get to know some of my lipsticks. I wanted to mix things up as much as possible. I'm still trying to make sure that I divide up my love between different colour groups, just to make sure that everything get some wear. Unfortunately, my lips have been in horrible shape lately, so I'm mostly just slathering balm on myself. This seems to happen every time Spring arrives. 

  I didn't start out too well with the low-buy, but I have gotten a lot better in the last month. I got laid off from work at the end of January and am now beginning the process of starting my own business. Scary but exciting. It means that I have less time and less money to do makeup shopping, which is just as well because I am seriously running out of places to put all my stuff. My wish list never gets shorter, of course, but I'm trying to be cautious about what I buy because I'm certain that I have dupes for SO MANY THINGS at this point. I just need to keep telling myself that. 

  Anyway, look forward to seeing more results from lipstick month, ladies!!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2014)

katred said:


> Just wanted to poke my head in and say how much I'm loving reading everyone's lipstick-a-day posts. I did a thirty day "sprint" a while back and it was a great way to get to know some of my lipsticks. I wanted to mix things up as much as possible. I'm still trying to make sure that I divide up my love between different colour groups, just to make sure that everything get some wear. Unfortunately, my lips have been in horrible shape lately, so I'm mostly just slathering balm on myself. This seems to happen every time Spring arrives.
> 
> I didn't start out too well with the low-buy, but I have gotten a lot better in the last month. I got laid off from work at the end of January and am now beginning the process of starting my own business. Scary but exciting. It means that I have less time and less money to do makeup shopping, which is just as well because I am seriously running out of places to put all my stuff. My wish list never gets shorter, of course, but I'm trying to be cautious about what I buy because I'm certain that I have dupes for SO MANY THINGS at this point. I just need to keep telling myself that.
> 
> Anyway, look forward to seeing more results from lipstick month, ladies!!!


 
  Best of luck Katred, I am sure you will have great success!

  I am in here too.. lol..if only to try to get a grip on my stash which is verging on hoarder territory.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Chanel Velvet, BBrown new fndn stick, CD Capture totale, Koh Gen Doh Mafanyashi..? ..
> 
> Elegant made me do it
> 
> ...


  HA!  I bet she did. 

  I'm on the hunt for new foundations, so I'm stalking everyone to see what they are using.


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 8, 2014)

I heard Bobbi Brown's new skin foundation stick is supposed to be nice, Wayne Goss recommended it  I tried it at Sephora, and it blended seamlessly.
  I currently use Nars Sheer Glow, and I get so many compliments on my skin when I wear it, it has great coverage as well. Sorry, I know this is a low buy thread!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 8, 2014)

Deesea said:


> @Glitteryvegas , @mosha010 , @PixieDancer , @burghchick  - thank you (and everyone) for your kind words & thoughts in my moments of weakness.  I am feeling much better today, just a mild headache lingering, and I didn't buy anything!   I am not much of a social butterfly, in fact due to moving around so much in my life I would say I have zero close friends other than my partner - I'm a bit of a self-proclaimed hermit, introvert and geek.  Most of the time I'm totally happy with the way things are but I can't tell you how much I appreciate your support when I have nowhere else to turn - times like that really shows who has your back and I will jump at the opportunity to return the favour if you ever need me!  I'd love to continue to develop friendships with the fabulous women I have "met" here.  Sending you all much love.  :grouphug:   Now, back to being consumed with excitement for my "virgin" Vegas trip at the end of April!!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!!


  I'm so glad that your headache went away and that things are better.  I totally understand what you mean about being a loner. I am the same way except I don't even have a partner.  I also have moved around a bit and that really does make it hard to make and keep friendships.  I have friends in many different states, but no super close friends.  Most of the time I'm fine with that, but when you're upset it is nice to have someone to talk to.  I suspect many people shop when they're upset, too.  It takes my mind off of whatever is bothering me.  Most of the time I think I'm handling things really well, but probably not!  I'm so glad that the people here helped you feel better.  I really enjoy having these boards to talk to other like-minded people. And I'm happy to be here any other time you need to talk to someone. eace:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 8, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap 
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream 
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen
Day 21:Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Plum Valour 
Day 22: MAC Hug Me 
Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored
Day 24: MAC RiRi Woo
Day 25: OCC Lip Tar in Black Dahlia this is the first time I've ever had a lip product get away from me. It was a bit messy and because of the color it was obvious when it got outside of the line. Next time I'll pair it with a liner and use less. I love this color and got several compliments on it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 8, 2014)

It's pretty obvious by the Sephora thread alone that I've been having a bit of a relapse. I was doing fairly well until this sale hit and all hell broke loose.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Well, y'see.  Boyfriend let me loose with his credit card, as a bribe - totally worked.  Then I just kinda.. kept adding things.  This also comes from again, not buying anything at all for over 9 months.
> 
> The thing is, I feel bad about it.. but then I see some of the other spendings that happen on here on a regular basis and realise that while I've gone nuts this once (I never go nuts like this), it's nothing that is a regular occurrence like it is for some others.
> 
> ...


  Yeah.  I know it's a bad justification, I felt bad even saying it but I guess I was just trying to convince myself it's okay when I know it isn't.  I never spend like this.  I never have.  I usually always pay for everything on debit instead of credit.  I think what happened was I'd spent so much time with this list in my head of everything I wanted to try and then when he (very stupidly) set me loose with his credit card I went overboard because I wanted to try everything on my damn list.  Included in that was over £100 on damn MAC palettes to depot all my shadows - learned my lesson in depotting all at once, I should've started a long time ago doing a bit at a time.

  I have a Sephora order coming in today and I'm waiting on a CP for a couple of drugstore foundations from the US that I can't find here and that's it.  On the plus side, I did do my first swap this week.  I found the problem is when it comes to swapping though, there isn't actually much I WANT to get rid of.  I love all of my stuff, or I've given it away if I haven't.  About a year ago I went through my collection and got rid of a ton of drugstore things I just never use and passed them onto a family friend's 15yr old.  She had a ball of a time.  88 palettes, sleek palettes, nail polish, lipsticks galore, etc.

  I guess my plan needs to be no more than say.. 6 items from each collection max and necessities, unless very unique to my collection.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 9, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
  Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II
  Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
  Day 11: MAC Brave
  Day 12: p2 Sissi
  Day 13: MAC Bad Gal RiRi
  Day 14: L'Oréal Privée Jennifer Lopez - I just loooooove that lipstick! It's the perfect MLBB for me. I've been searching for this colour forever and ever and spent lots and lots of money on MAC and Chanel when this lipstick 'only' cost about 10€ instead of the nearly 20€ for a lipstick by MAC.

  I'm also wearing my standard eye makeup (Maybelline Color Tattoo Bad to the Bronze + black eyeliner smudged on my upper lashline) today and a bit of nude blush and I'm feeling way better than I did yesterday. I just don't like heavy makeup anymore (Well, I'm still wearing foundation and powder and concealer and what not but I just have to due to my skin). Maybe for special occasions but not as an everyday look.

  There are so many new posts I have to catch up later on that day. You ladies are always posting when it's night over here and I'm sleeping and dreaming of new collections.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 9, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> It's pretty obvious by the Sephora thread alone that I've been having a bit of a relapse. I was doing fairly well until this sale hit and all hell broke loose.


Yeah I understand your pain. I  mostly bought skin care, had to try the Koh Gen Go cleansing water , some sunscreen, a dark spot corrector from Murad, a new facial cleanser, and a couple other things which I will post in the Sephora thread. I think I actually just bought one actual makeup item, concealer but that's an every day staple and I needed a new one. Heading to Paris next month and I know the French pharmacy will get all my money. Trying to write a list as a guideline. No lipstick yesterday and we will we what today brings.

*Sleepingbeauty*, I wore Maybelline's Bad to the Bronze everyday last week that I wore makeup, I changed it up this week with Clinique's chubby stick in Lots o' Latte. The whole a couple swipes across the lid and out the door is so easy, plus it aided me in 30 day  lipstick challenge because that eye is so neutral that any lipstick color works with it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 9, 2014)

[@]Calla88[/@], let me know what you think about the dark spot corrector from Murad. I just finished a bottle, and I haven't noticed any changes.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 9, 2014)

@Ajigglin, I definitely will, it came highly recommended so I will be sad if it doesn't live up to the hype!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 9, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Tell me about Modesty, it's been on my list for ages.


  Do you have Patisserie? The color is in the same family of nude shades but Modesty is a Cremesheen and Patisserie is a lustre. Modesty is slightly darker and more opaque, with no shimmer. MAC calls it a muted neutral pink. There's a lot of pictures of it on different skin tones online, but it's hard to tell without trying it on since it looks slightly more pink on some and more brown on others. I'm the palest shade in most foundations - NARS Siberia/MSFN Light are my best matches - and fairly neutral, with a touch of red undertones. I'm really enjoying it so far as an everyday nude color.

  It doesn't have the vanilla scent though.. I checked when it was made and it was only Oct 2013 so I dunno what's up with that!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
> Day 2: MAC Fanfare
> Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
> Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
> ...


  So I googled this out of curiousity as I hadn't heard anything about it - JLo's is REALLY pretty!  Very lucky!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 9, 2014)

Eyemazing April Wed 9th: Stark Bare Eye I've recently got mac full coverage foundation in W10, I didn't think I'd say this but I actually think it's too pale for me! So I've been playing about with sheering it out with primers and luminizers etc. Applied it over my eyelids, not under my eyes as if I apply too much foundation or cconcealer underneath they just water. Coated my face and eyelids in Dior nude rose loose powder, very nice, brings colour back onto my face. Applied illamasqua stealth es over lid. Mac haute mascara. Lets see if my eyeshadow creases by the end of the day...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got rid of more eyeshadows last night  Binned one and gave a urban decay build your own palette with 2 shades in it to my mum. I hate how bulky the ud palettes are! Also wanting to depot some of my mac quads when I can get another 15 palette, as they'll be used more that way. Also realised theres no shame in me liking having mascara on my bottom lashes, I know it's trendy in that french way to leave them bare but I just can't!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeegads.. after talking about resisting I nearly caved with Laura Mercier on Hautelook. A sale!

But I resisted.. I have lots of the stuff there that I would like, and the things I don't have similar too yet are because I don't like those colours! lol.
  Actually brought some makeup out to the computer to compare and show myself I had similar colours...


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I need to rejoin this thread! I splurged a bit on myself this month & I think I should cool it. I just reason it as being my gift to myself for my bday this month (Plus this VIB sale runs right before my bday, coincidence? Haha)  Anyway I bought a bunch but at least it was on sale. I did clear out a bunch of stuff in my stash the past little while, threw out some oldies, passed some products on to my sister, which I'm glad I did.  I ended up giving her a ton of lip products including MAC PC and Instigator which, let me tell you she was happy and surprised to get. Also gave her some gel liner and my coastal scents 120 palette, some perfume, etc. makes me feel a bit better about recent purchases.  My bf is hoping we can move out together (currently we are living with my parents) so I'm hoping it inspires me to save. I don't think I'll be making any big purchases in the next months...probably not until November, do I'm going to try to keep strong!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 9, 2014)

Today is Day 9 of LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT APRIL!

  Foundation: Laura Mercier Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer in Bisque - holy hell this is two shades too dark for me. How on earth did I purchase this and wear it?! If it performs well I miiiight keep it for the middle of the summer and see if it matches then. 
  Concealer: Last one - I made it through all of my concealers! MAC Prolongwear In NW20 - slightly too dark for me right now but it's fine
  Blush: MAC EDB in Autoerotique from Magnetic Nude
  Bronzer: MAC Skinsheen Bronzer Stick in Gilty Bronze from Surf Baby, lightly applied with a stippling brush
  Highlight: MAC Mineralize Blush in Talk of the Town from Divine Nights as a highlight and blush topper
  Eyes: theBalm Shady Lady #1 - Jet-Setting Jennifer, Easy Wheezie, and Shameless Shana for a shimmery blue - coppery warm brown eye with some blue eyeliner 
  Lips: Too Faced La Creme in Juicy Melons (boob reference!)

  I really like the look today, besides the fact that I look like I overdid it with the self-tanner. 

  Remember those charts with all of the different emoticon-type faces that said "How are you feeling today?" 
  Today I'm feeling


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Yeegads.. after talking about resisting I nearly caved with Laura Mercier on Hautelook. A sale!
> 
> But I resisted.. I have lots of the stuff there that I would like, and the things I don't have similar too yet are because I don't like those colours! lol.
> Actually brought some makeup out to the computer to compare and show myself I had similar colours...


I dunno if it helps but I've heard Hautelook takes FOREVER to ship.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Yeegads.. after talking about resisting I nearly caved with Laura Mercier on Hautelook. A sale!
> 
> But I resisted.. I have lots of the stuff there that I would like, and the things I don't have similar too yet are because I don't like those colours! lol.
> Actually brought some makeup out to the computer to compare and show myself I had similar colours...


  thats good!
  its a lot harder justifying purchases when youve got a near dupe in your hands!
  im going to use this method to stay REAL!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> thats good!
> its a lot harder justifying purchases when youve got a near dupe in your hands!
> im going to use this method to stay REAL!


  It really did work. The fever seems to have passed. For now


----------



## jennyap (Apr 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Yeah I understand your pain. I  mostly bought skin care, had to try the Koh Gen Go cleansing water , some sunscreen, a dark spot corrector from Murad, a new facial cleanser, and a couple other things which I will post in the Sephora thread. I think I actually just bought one actual makeup item, concealer but that's an every day staple and I needed a new one. Heading to Paris next month and I know the French pharmacy will get all my money. Trying to write a list as a guideline. No lipstick yesterday and we will we what today brings.  *Sleepingbeauty*, I wore Maybelline's Bad to the Bronze everyday last week that I wore makeup, I changed it up this week with Clinique's chubby stick in Lots o' Latte. The whole a couple swipes across the lid and out the door is so easy, plus it aided me in 30 day  lipstick challenge because that eye is so neutral that any lipstick color works with it.


  What's on your French pharmacy list, out of curiosity?  I'm heading to Paris next week - it's an anniversary trip (10 years) so I don't suppose DH will be too impressed if I go on a pharmacy spree, but you never know...


----------



## Anneri (Apr 9, 2014)

jennyap said:


> What's on your French pharmacy list, out of curiosity?  I'm heading to Paris next week - it's an anniversary trip (10 years) so I don't suppose DH will be too impressed if I go on a pharmacy spree, but you never know...


  Hey congrats to your anniversary and have fun in Paris! I went last year and my main focus was Bioderma, of course. Bioderma also has an excellent serum in its Hydrabio line, I like it much better than Indeed Labs Hydaluron.  I also got Caudalie's dry oil which is excellent and the famous Nuxe balm. If I'd go now, I'd check out for sure La Roche-Posay's CC cream which Lisa Eldridge raved about but hasn't made it into stores over here yet. Oh, and Lisa also has a video with pharmacy recs!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Calla88 said:
> 
> 
> > *Sleepingbeauty*, I wore Maybelline's Bad to the Bronze everyday last week that I wore makeup, I changed it up this week with Clinique's chubby stick in Lots o' Latte. The whole a couple swipes across the lid and out the door is so easy, plus it aided me in 30 day  lipstick challenge because that eye is so neutral that any lipstick color works with it.
> ...


  Definitely pick up the La Roche Posay spray.  I can't off the top of my head remember what it's called but Lisa Eldridge talks about it in her video - it's really nice and refreshing!

  Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So I googled this out of curiousity as I hadn't heard anything about it - JLo's is REALLY pretty!  Very lucky!


  I know, right? Thank you! I've been looking for this lipsticks for months! It was always sold out and when I finally found it yesterday I immediately grabbed it. I think this is a lipstick that works with a lot of colours.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Today is Day 9 of LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT APRIL!
> 
> Foundation: Laura Mercier Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer in Bisque - holy hell this is two shades too dark for me. How on earth did I purchase this and wear it?! If it performs well I miiiight keep it for the middle of the summer and see if it matches then.
> Concealer: Last one - I made it through all of my concealers! MAC Prolongwear In NW20 - slightly too dark for me right now but it's fine
> ...


  Awwwww... glad you're feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and loving your look! Those kinda days ROCK!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2014)

I wore a nude lippie today and felt dead .. I had to change it.

  I wore some MAC Honeylove and it looked ok, but the rest of my face looked blah.. I changed and put on Chanel Fougy.. and it's like night and day.

  eyes.. Lorac Palette.. don't know the names but it was soft and a bit burgundy beigey.. 

  life is hard with dark hair


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 9, 2014)

Ugh, truck broke down today and I'm told I need a new radiator.  3 weeks before Vegas and I have to take a huge chunk from my vacation fund to fix my damn vehicle so I can continue to have a job.  LAME!!!!!!!!   Angry at the universe today, though I'm sure it's just trying to teach me something.  I hate that!!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Ugh, truck broke down today and I'm told I need a new radiator.  3 weeks before Vegas and I have to take a huge chunk from my vacation fund to fix my damn vehicle so I can continue to have a job.  LAME!!!!!!!!   Angry at the universe today, though I'm sure it's just trying to teach me something.  I hate that!!!


Oh dear that is awful


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 9, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Oh dear that is awful


  Trying to remind myself everything happens for a reason.... Sigh


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Bcteagirl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear that is awful
> ...


  So sorry this has happened,  hon!  I hope you find a way to win both ways!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 9, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Ugh, truck broke down today and I'm told I need a new radiator.  3 weeks before Vegas and I have to take a huge chunk from my vacation fund to fix my damn vehicle so I can continue to have a job.  LAME!!!!!!!!   Angry at the universe today, though I'm sure it's just trying to teach me something.  I hate that!!!


  That sucks, sorry. Things like car repairs and broken washing machines (full of wet towels) always seem to happen that way. Hope you still have a fabulous time on your trip.

  After you get back you might want to think about opening a Fuck You Universe account. This kind of crap can be counted on to happen only too frequently. If you can manage to put aside even a few hundred bucks over time, it helps to ease the sting a bit.

  Hope the rad's not too expensive.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 9, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Ugh, truck broke down today and I'm told I need a new radiator.  3 weeks before Vegas and I have to take a huge chunk from my vacation fund to fix my damn vehicle so I can continue to have a job.  LAME!!!!!!!!   Angry at the universe today, though I'm sure it's just trying to teach me something.  I hate that!!!


Oh no! I'm sorry this happened to you. Hopefully they repair isn't too costly.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 9, 2014)

@jennyap , My list is long and It's doubtful I will get everything but here is the basis of my list ,

  Reve de Miel ( lip balm)

  Homeoplasmini

  Dermophil ( lip Balm)

  Nuxe Dry oil

  Bioderma micellar water TS h20

  La Roche Posay Serozic

  Cattier clay mask

  Embryolisse Hydra Mask

  Klorane gentle shampoo oak milk

  Avene antirougers

  La Roche Cicaplast problem pro - care skincare

  Biodrema Hydrabio lege cream

  Nuxe rev de mail face cream
  I am in search of a first aid cream I got 10 years ago in Paris but I  can't  remember the name just what the packaging looks like.

  I think they are few other things that I'm debating but that is my working list. I haven't even begun a makeup list yet.

   Quick update on the lipstick challenge

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop
  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 
  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 
  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse
  Day 17: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee
  Day 18 Mabelline color vivids in Vibrant Mandarin
  Day 19 Mac Vivid Imagination
  Day 20  Rouge Dior Nude  263 Swan
  Day 21: Maybelline Blushing beige Nude collection with Jordana rocknrose lip liner
  Day 22: Tom Ford Spanish Pink with Burberry Rosewood lip liner  ( I really love the Combo , I should it cost a fortune! LOL )
  Day 23: Mac  Girl Next Door with Stone lip liner


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I wore a nude lippie today and felt dead .. I had to change it.
> 
> I wore some MAC Honeylove and it looked ok, but the rest of my face looked blah.. I changed and put on Chanel Fougy.. and it's like night and day.
> 
> ...


   Tell me about it.  I Want to Go back to blonde.   It's been a hard hard day and a hard hard week so far.  I'm going to need some serious VINO very soon.  I deserve a medal for going through today without stabbing anyone with my pen.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I wore a nude lippie today and felt dead .. I had to change it.
> 
> I wore some MAC Honeylove and it looked ok, but the rest of my face looked blah.. I changed and put on Chanel Fougy.. and it's like night and day.
> 
> ...









<-- we're gonna pretend that 1c coin is a medal, as I can't find one.


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I deserve a medal for going through today without stabbing anyone with my pen.


  oh I hear  you.. I just finished most of my packing. Which isn't much because I have clothes over there.. lol.  Mostly my mu items and personal/business stuff.  Rough day -- Mom does not want to leave her "Pete" .. his real name.. lol... and I can't leave her home alone.  So she travels part way with me, gets dropped off to stay at her cousin's and then I continue the day after.  It's exhausting.

  Vino it is..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enjoy and don't stab anybody.. lol

  Blondes have an easier life.. not.


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Trying to remind myself everything happens for a reason.... Sigh








 hang on, hang tough.. and plod.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

No no no no no.

  You're doing it wrong.

  We CAN rock dark hair & awesome make-up.  I've done it countless times.  Black hair, mulit-coloured hair, brown, blonde, ash-blonde, and I'm currently a red colour.

  Or perhaps we can't and I just look like an idiot and don't care.  Either way, don't hate your hair straight away - major change with hair takes a lot of getting used to, it can/will work for you.

  Now I sound like a preacher.  Shutting up!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Lol I know... I keep telling myself.  But I miss my blond. It's been a year!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Moms bf name is Pete ? In Spanish ? (U know what that means in Argentinian ?


----------



## User38 (Apr 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Moms bf name is Pete ? In Spanish ? (U know what that means in Argentinian ?


 
  lol yes.. he is a Pedro.. lmao.

  cute lil guy tho..


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks.  Thankfully, we can afford to pay the balance.  I'm only wanting 1 or 2 things from AA and after seeing swatches of past SS's, probably just the 3 or 4 shadows I don't currently own from MB so I should be relatively safe.
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I know it's a bad justification, I felt bad even saying it but I guess I was just trying to convince myself it's okay when I know it isn't.  I never spend like this.  I never have.  I usually always pay for everything on debit instead of credit.  I think what happened was I'd spent so much time with this list in my head of everything I wanted to try and then when he (very stupidly) set me loose with his credit card I went overboard because I wanted to try everything on my damn list.  Included in that was over £100 on damn MAC palettes to depot all my shadows - learned my lesson in depotting all at once, I should've started a long time ago doing a bit at a time.
> ...


  Thanks, darlin'.  You always manage to cheer me up with your sweetness and kindness towards me, you're a fantastic friend! xoxo


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Aww glad @hergrayness senior has a cute lil guy to fuss about.  Love is in the air !!!'


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> No no no no no.
> 
> You're doing it wrong.
> 
> ...


My natural hair is dirty blonde. I swear, since I have started dying it dark brown/black/whatever, it's dark, I tend to feel more confident in makeup that I didn't when my hair was blonde. Could just be that I am more confident with dark hair, so I"m more confident in everything else, I don't know. I've been considering going back to my original hair color (partially because I'd like to cosplay as fem-Kirk ) but then I reconsider and realize how much better I feel dark haired.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 9, 2014)

@mosha010 I loooove your new avi!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, darlin'.  You always manage to cheer me up with your sweetness and kindness towards me, you're a fantastic friend! xoxo


  Awwww thank you honeypot! You are tooooooo!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> @mosha010  I loooove your new avi!


Aww thanks love. I decided to stop being sad and be awesome instead.  [@]PixieDancer[/@] told me there's no room for sad moshas.  Plus if I add sadness to my stress then I really won't get shit done.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

@mosha010 now THAT avi is what I'm talkin about! Cutiepatootie!

@Deesea UGH! I'm so sorry! Hopefully you'll get past this bump quickly... then onto Vegas for some much needed fun!! Don't let it dampen your spirits! You seem to have a great attitude towards craptastic happenings, and that's so much better than letting it bog you down!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 13: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion
Day 14: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten
Day 15: Speed Dial w/ MAC Dervish Lip pencil *(can you tell I LOVE this pencil!? It goes with everything! It's a MLBB pencil for me!)*
Day 16: Mehr w/ MAC Soar lip pencil (ALMOST wore Dervish lip pencil again... but forced myself to switch it up!)
Day 17: Snapdragon w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy lip pencil
SKIPPED ANOTHER SPRING CLEANING DAY WITH MY MOM
Day 18: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous
Day 19: Feed The Senses w/ NYX Mauve lip pencil
Day 20: Night Blooming Mattene Lipstick w/ MAC Just Wonderful lip pencil (WOW! I fell in love with this Mattene all over again! If it weren't for the lipstick challenge, who knows when I would've pulled it back out again!)
Day 21: Nocturnal Instincts Mattene Lipstick w/ NYX Mauve lip pencil (this Mattene might have to go. I like it ok, but Feed The Senses is in the same vein and I like that one much better.)

Day 22: Made To Order w/ Too Faced Perfect Nude lip pencil
Day 23: Dish It Up w/ MAC Just Wonderful lip pencil


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, darlin'.  You always manage to cheer me up with your sweetness and kindness towards me, you're a fantastic friend! xoxo
> Awwww thank you honeypot! You are tooooooo!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Chanel Velvet, BBrown new fndn stick, CD Capture totale, Koh Gen Doh Mafanyashi..? ..
> 
> *Elegant made me do it*
> 
> ...


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

Update on the job thing: 775 people were given a Soft layoff.  So during the next 90 days a lot of the work will be transitioned to those of us staying. Yikes!    I'm helping some of these people  with their resumes... Man I see how it makes sense financially, I'm just glad my dept wasn't touched and I personally didn't have to fire anyone.  But still. Storms slowly developing and we shall see.  Signing off early dears, we shall stalk tomorrow (unless this launches at midnight at which case I don't mind missing because I'm waiting for store release)


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Update on the job thing: 775 people were given a Soft layoff.  So during the next 90 days a lot of the work will be transitioned to those of us staying. Yikes!    I'm helping some of these people  with their resumes... Man I see how it makes sense financially, I'm just glad my dept wasn't touched and I personally didn't have to fire anyone.  But still. Storms slowly developing and we shall see.  Signing off early dears, we shall stalk tomorrow (unless this launches at midnight at which case I don't mind missing because I'm waiting for store release)


  This really puts things in perspective, things can always be worse.  My thoughts are with those out of work.  Good for you for helping those who need it mosh!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 9, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Yeegads.. after talking about resisting I nearly caved with Laura Mercier on Hautelook. A sale!   But I resisted.. I have lots of the stuff there that I would like, and the things I don't have similar too yet are because I don't like those colours! lol. Actually brought some makeup out to the computer to compare and show myself I had similar colours...


  I've been doing that recently to talk myself out of the Playland collection.  I love brights, so of course I have lots of them.  I've been getting them out, wearing them, seeing how many I have of similar colors...  It's working!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

OK... I came to confess... I hauled a little too much from the Sephora Sale. Nothing outrageous. Most of it was planned purchases. 
However I did use a gift card and coupon today to pick up a few more things that were not planned. Not a lot of $ out-of-pocket.. but still stuff I didn't need.

In my sad, half-ass defense, I DID swatch a ton of stuff and wanted like 10 things, but resisted. And I did only spend a little out-of-pocket after my Gift Card and Coupon... but who am I kidding...

One GOOD thing that came from my recent purchases...

I did picked up a Bite Beauty product today that T is saying is similar to Playland's Toying Around, which is the only lippie I was thinking of getting. So I have convinced myself... (@Audrey C and @PeachTwist helped) I am OFFICIALLY SKIPPING... yes, I said it... SKIPPING Playland! I was going to allow myself my 3 item limit, but now... Not a single fuck will be given! HeeHee


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I've been doing that recently to talk myself out of the Playland collection. I love brights, so of course I have lots of them. I've been getting them out, wearing them, seeing how many I have of similar colors... It's working!


  GOOD! Join #TeamSkippingPlayland!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> OK... I came to confess... I hauled a little too much from the Sephora Sale. Nothing outrageous. Most of it was planned purchases.
> However I did use a gift card and coupon today to pick up a few more things that were not planned. Not a lot of $ out-of-pocket.. but still stuff I didn't need.
> 
> In my sad, half-ass defense, I DID swatch a ton of stuff and wanted like 10 things, but resisted. And I did only spend a little out-of-pocket after my Gift Card and Coupon... but who am I kidding...
> ...


  Yeah.  She dragged me into purchasing, too!

  My no-buy suddenly cost me £127!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Yeah.  She dragged me into purchasing, too!
> 
> My no-buy suddenly cost me £127!


  Who dragged you? T? Or me? Please don't say me!!!! Ahhhhhhh! *head still hanging in shame*

  For the rest of #TeamLowBuy... I might have accidentally enabled @PeachTwist in the Sephora thread! This may be my fall from grace!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Yeah.  She dragged me into purchasing, too!
> 
> My no-buy suddenly cost me £127!
> Who dragged you? T? Or me? Please don't say me!!!! Ahhhhhhh! *head still hanging in shame*
> ...


  You, lol.

  I bought 4 products from your rec.  2 of the Sephora lipsticks and 2 of the Bite lip products, and then I happened to add another 2 of their items in, plus an OCC concealer.. and 100pt perks.

  I'm no longer on a LowBuy.  I'm on a NoBuy.  For at LEAST the next month or so.  Allowing myself ONLY the items from AA (Bronzer for the compact) and the 3/4 shadows from Moody Blooms.  That is IT.  Nothing else.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You, lol.
> 
> I bought 4 products from your rec.  2 of the Sephora lipsticks and 2 of the Bite lip products, and then I happened to add another 2 of their items in, plus an OCC concealer.. and 100pt perks.
> 
> I'm no longer on a LowBuy.  I'm on a NoBuy.  For at LEAST the next month or so.  Allowing myself ONLY the items from AA (Bronzer for the compact) and the 3/4 shadows from Moody Blooms.  That is IT.  Nothing else.


  Hey, that Bite stuff wasn't my fault! They sucked ME in over on that Sephora thread! It was THEM!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL
  I will take credit for those Sephora lippies... Dang Nabbit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry babe! I hope you at least LOVE them!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You, lol.
> 
> I bought 4 products from your rec.  2 of the Sephora lipsticks and 2 of the Bite lip products, and then I happened to add another 2 of their items in, plus an OCC concealer.. and 100pt perks.
> 
> ...


  LOL.  Fine fine.  But STILL!  Haha.

  I don't even know what those lipsticks are though in correlation to the photos you posted because their names are totally different than the ones you showed.  :/


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> LOL.  Fine fine.  But STILL!  Haha.
> 
> I don't even know what those lipsticks are though in correlation to the photos you posted because their names are totally different than the ones you showed.  :/


  Yeah, it seems the names are on the tubes in the store, but online they just have color descriptions. Weird. The names are so cute!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> LOL.  Fine fine.  But STILL!  Haha.
> 
> I don't even know what those lipsticks are though in correlation to the photos you posted because their names are totally different than the ones you showed.  :/
> Yeah, it seems the names are on the tubes in the store, but online they just have color descriptions. Weird. The names are so cute!


  Guess I can cross my fingers and hope I like them, haha!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 9, 2014)

Night ladies, I appreciate you all! Remember we are all beautiful (with or without makeup) and so is life.  Tomorrow is a new day! Much love, D.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Day 27: Monday MAC Pink Popcorn Lipstick Too Faced Naked Eye Palette MAC Pink Tea Blush *I like pink popcorn but I don't and won't reach for it. I have too much others I'd grab first. It was free (back2Mac) so it's ok. Loved everything else*  Day 28: MAC Fearless Patent Polish Dior Rosy Tan Palette MAC The Perfect Cheek Blush *loved everything*  Day 29: MAC Private Party Lipstick Too Faced Romantic Eye Palette Hourglass Mood Exposure Blush *loved everything*  Tomorrow is day 30 and I'm MAC'ed out (as far as lipsticks are concerned) there were many I didn't get to but also didn't reach for. I think 2 were seasonal colors that I love but too dark for now but the rest can go


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey, that Bite stuff wasn't my fault! They sucked ME in over on that Sephora thread! It was THEM!! :lecture: LOL I will take credit for those Sephora lippies... Dang Nabbit!  :busted:  Sorry babe! I hope you at least LOVE them!


  Haha!  Love the "Dang Nabbit"


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 10, 2014)

Ladies...absolutely no judgment for falling off the wagon and I say this with all the affection in the world...  PUT DOWN YOUR CREDIT CARDS AND STOP SHoPPING!!!  Things are getting outta hand here. We're enabling each other, buying bunches of items impulsively, getting caught up in the frenzy of SALE and NEW SHINY and it's so easy to undo months of restraint in a few days.  Sephora might be offering 15% off, but let's remember that no one saves money by buying items they don't need. If there's a new brand or formula that's tempting, maybe try one and plan to buy more again when they're 20% off in the fall if you like it.  The buffet might have been fun, but it's time to get back on the scale. Add up what you might have spent or the number of items purchased to be sure it fits into your goals. If you have second thoughts, it's not too late to return any items you don't really want or need. If it feels comfortable, then great; enjoy your new goodies!   Don't shoot the messenger - just trying to help! :grouphug:  #teamlowbuy #buylessenjoymore #theanswerisnotmorestuff


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 10, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Ugh, truck broke down today and I'm told I need a new radiator.  3 weeks before Vegas and I have to take a huge chunk from my vacation fund to fix my damn vehicle so I can continue to have a job.  LAME!!!!!!!!   Angry at the universe today, though I'm sure it's just trying to teach me something.  I hate that!!!
> 
> Oh, no! Urgh. Sorry to hear that.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> ...


  I love your new picture, mosha! I hope one of these bottles will suit your needs: 

 Just keep your head up. I can imagine it's a tough time for you but at least your job's not in danger.


  Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
  Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II
  Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
  Day 11: MAC Brave
  Day 12: p2 Sissi
  Day 13: MAC Bad Gal RiRi
  Day 14: L'Oréal Privée Jennifer Lopez
  Day 15: essence Natural Beauty - It's okay. It's a nice neutral pink by a drugstore brand. It doesn't stay on long, though.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies...absolutely no judgment for falling off the wagon and I say this with all the affection in the world...  PUT DOWN YOUR CREDIT CARDS AND STOP SHoPPING!!!  Things are getting outta hand here. We're enabling each other, buying bunches of items impulsively, getting caught up in the frenzy of SALE and NEW SHINY and it's so easy to undo months of restraint in a few days.  Sephora might be offering 15% off, but let's remember that no one saves money by buying items they don't need. If there's a new brand or formula that's tempting, maybe try one and plan to buy more again when they're 20% off in the fall if you like it.  The buffet might have been fun, but it's time to get back on the scale. Add up what you might have spent or the number of items purchased to be sure it fits into your goals. If you have second thoughts, it's not too late to return any items you don't really want or need. If it feels comfortable, then great; enjoy your new goodies!   Don't shoot the messenger - just trying to help! :grouphug:  #teamlowbuy #buylessenjoymore #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  Good point.  I did get  the UD Electric palette, which I didn't need, but I doubt I will really need any more make- up for YEARS.  I do really like the palette, though. BUT, I was looking through things that I've bought since Dec. (not just make-up, clothes, too) and asking myself what I should return. It is SO easy to charge things and so hard to pay it all off.  I really need to be very choosy about what I buy and think of other ways to be happy. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 10, 2014)

Eyemazing April Thurs 10th: Mac pearl ccb Feeling crap and hayfevery so just put pearl on brownbone, tear duct and a touch on lids. Even though it creases on my lids I like the look! Rekindled my love for pearl


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> But if my challenge shows me I prefer a natural eye look then there's no shame in that right?


  No shame at all!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  Agreed. After my relapse I got serious about the program again. Thanks for the reality check @Audrey C. 

  I haven't even felt the itch for any blushes or eyeshadows (progress!) but my problem lately has been lip products. I had a decent stash of winter shades but now that summer's coming around I wanted some more variety. Not short on variety now!

  Well, yesterday was Day 1 on my Habit Streak app and we'll see if I can beat my last score! (24 days)


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies...absolutely no judgment for falling off the wagon and I say this with all the affection in the world...  PUT DOWN YOUR CREDIT CARDS AND STOP SHoPPING!!!  Things are getting outta hand here. We're enabling each other, buying bunches of items impulsively, getting caught up in the frenzy of SALE and NEW SHINY and it's so easy to undo months of restraint in a few days.  Sephora might be offering 15% off, but let's remember that no one saves money by buying items they don't need. If there's a new brand or formula that's tempting, maybe try one and plan to buy more again when they're 20% off in the fall if you like it.  The buffet might have been fun, but it's time to get back on the scale. Add up what you might have spent or the number of items purchased to be sure it fits into your goals. If you have second thoughts, it's not too late to return any items you don't really want or need. If it feels comfortable, then great; enjoy your new goodies!   Don't shoot the messenger - just trying to help! :grouphug:  #teamlowbuy #buylessenjoymore #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  THANK YOU AUDREY!  I have been using cash (not credit), but my spending went out of control and now it's time to buckle back down.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 10, 2014)

I didn't buy anything. Yet. I sold another palette and I'm really itching to spend that money right away. I'm craving a new a lipstick really bad, trying to stay strong! I know I need to save the money for all the upcoming collections.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies...absolutely no judgment for falling off the wagon and I say this with all the affection in the world...  PUT DOWN YOUR CREDIT CARDS AND STOP SHoPPING!!!  Things are getting outta hand here. We're enabling each other, buying bunches of items impulsively, getting caught up in the frenzy of SALE and NEW SHINY and it's so easy to undo months of restraint in a few days.  Sephora might be offering 15% off, but let's remember that no one saves money by buying items they don't need. If there's a new brand or formula that's tempting, maybe try one and plan to buy more again when they're 20% off in the fall if you like it.  The buffet might have been fun, but it's time to get back on the scale. Add up what you might have spent or the number of items purchased to be sure it fits into your goals. If you have second thoughts, it's not too late to return any items you don't really want or need. If it feels comfortable, then great; enjoy your new goodies!   Don't shoot the messenger - just trying to help! :grouphug:  #teamlowbuy #buylessenjoymore #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  THIS. I'm going to tat this on my forehead. I haven't been bad at all, but it's a slippery slope and one always needs to be reminded, so thank you. [@]Deesea[/@], sorry about your car. I went through car drama in October. Cost me over 2Gs. It's the worst. Feeling real blah in general. The job search is slowing down. I haven't had any more interviews since last month, but a ton of rejections. I'm in this weird place where I have so much expertise that people can't afford me for some positions, and then I am under qualified for other positions where they are clearly looking for elder statesmen. I'm networking and doing all the right things and getting good feedback, but I need a JOB, not accolades about how much I've accomplished in my career. Looking forward to going home this weekend. Being back on the block with my peoples is always a good thing. I have a race to run, and then IMATS.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 10, 2014)

[@]Ajigglin[/@] I know that feeling (over qualified but under qualified at the same time). Good things will come, it just means *your* job is still out there.  It's always darkest before the dawn.  Try to think positive and manifest your dream position.  Imagine in detail them offering you the position, no, BEGGING you to join their team.  Your positive outlook will show in your interviews and you'll have companies fighting over you in no time.  It will happen when it's supposed to, and until then you have us. Specktra is a full time job right? Lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey girls!! I've been MIA lately and missed you guys! We opened a new store last week so I've been very busy. Things are going a little slow at the store so I am kinda stressed out but I have to remember it's only been a week. I need to stay positive    To all of you looking for a job or having a rough time stay positive and strong! Better days are just around the corner! Yaay!   I failed my 30 day lipstick challenge  I completely forgot to share what I used each day. Bad Anna! Lol!   I wanted to share a pic of our new store  I am excited about it!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 10, 2014)

[@]ILoveMakeup84[/@] looks great Anna! Good luck!!  [@]Audrey C[/@] I agree with you on the girls that rack up credit cards endlessly of makeup or use student loans to fund hobbies. i did 20 years ago and so badly regret it now. I had no idea all my easy purchases would just be paid off for the rest if my life. Sucks. Had no parental guidance. 20 years later, all Is well with me and I only purchase with cash or debit. I think this sounds like a more responsible bunch and if there are any that are out of control, unfortunately, won't listen no matter how many times you preach.  At least we are all in low buy so we know there needs slowing down lol  I do enjoy your reminders though. Does make me reevaluate. I have children that need college funds more than I need makeup!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats on this great new enterprise!!!!! Wish you the best !


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 10, 2014)

@ILoveMakeup84 congrats on the new venture and best of luck!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for all your well wishes! I am happy and nervous at the same time lol But its a dream come true


----------



## lyseD (Apr 10, 2014)

I really don't consider 15% off that great, it barely covers the tax here. I need 20/25% for me to consider it a good deal.

  Skipping Playland and one lipstick from AA.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 10, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey girls!! I've been MIA lately and missed you guys! We opened a new store last week so I've been very busy. Things are going a little slow at the store so I am kinda stressed out but I have to remember it's only been a week. I need to stay positive    To all of you looking for a job or having a rough time stay positive and strong! Better days are just around the corner! Yaay!   I failed my 30 day lipstick challenge  I completely forgot to share what I used each day. Bad Anna! Lol!   I wanted to share a pic of our new store  I am excited about it!


  Nice! Congrats!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 10, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap 
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream 
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen
Day 21:Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Plum Valour 
Day 22: MAC Hug Me 
Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored
Day 24: MAC RiRi Woo
Day 25: OCC Lip Tar in Black Dahlia 
Day 26: Hourglass Opaque Liquid Lipstick in Icon: Still wearing reds 
Day 27: NYX Butter Gloss in Tiramisu 
Decided to take a break from the reds. I was actually going to wear Studded Kiss today but decided to go with something more neutral. I have a feeling tomorrow I will be back to my darker colors. I like the darker deeper colors apparently because they require less maintenance. I may take a bit more time to make sure it's on but once its on I rarely have to touch up.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 10, 2014)

Day 10 of LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT APRIL  Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix shade 52 Blush: Milani baked blush in Delizioso Pink Bronzer: Tarte Hotel Heiress Highlight: MAC MSF Adored Eyes: Revlon ColorStay quad Goddess Lips: Almay color + care liquid lip balm in Lilac Love   Um, it's Day 10 and I still have 5 more foundations to try. Hi, my name is Laura and I hoard foundation.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 10, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I really don't consider 15% off that great, it barely covers the tax here. I need 20/25% for me to consider it a good deal.
> 
> Skipping Playland and one lipstick from AA.


  I am totally with you here. It's only a good deal when it's something I was already going to buy.


----------



## liba (Apr 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I wore a nude lippie today and felt dead .. I had to change it.
> 
> I wore some MAC Honeylove and it looked ok, but the rest of my face looked blah.. I changed and put on Chanel Fougy.. and it's like night and day.
> 
> ...


  Adorable window display. Congrats!!

  Yesterday was Day 29: Go For Girlie (so gorgeous! wore it with perfect wings with the grey Superslick liner and Fairly Precious EDSF on the cheeks) 
  Today is the big Day 30: I should really go out with a bang, but right now I'm keeping it soft with Spontaneous. Maybe if I go out tonight, I'll slap on Punk Couture - that's BANG!


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> OK... I came to confess... I hauled a little too much from the Sephora Sale. Nothing outrageous. Most of it was planned purchases.
> However I did use a gift card and coupon today to pick up a few more things that were not planned. Not a lot of $ out-of-pocket.. but still stuff I didn't need.
> 
> In my sad, half-ass defense, I DID swatch a ton of stuff and wanted like 10 things, but resisted. And I did only spend a little out-of-pocket after my Gift Card and Coupon... but who am I kidding...
> ...


  Wow that looks great, congrats!!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 10, 2014)

[@]Spikesmom[/@]  I'm sharing your pain sister.  At least we're in good company!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 10, 2014)

30 lipsticks/Blush/Palettes in 30 days Challenge (for me) Although these may not be my usual combos, I tried to use up everything I liked so I could go through and find what I didn't reach for. After day 1, I decided I was going to do MAC only lipsticks. The blushes and palettes could be whatever.  Day 1:  Urban Decay Native Lipstick Naked Basics Palette Estée Laurder Plum Nuance Blush  Day 2:  MAC Feed The Senses Lipstick Naked 3 Palette Tarina Tarentino Neapolitan Lane Blush   Day 3:  MAC Plumful Lipstick Chanel Harmonie Du Soir Palette MAC Vintage Grape Blush  Day 4:  MAC Betty Bright w/kiss & tell lipglass MAC Caramel Sundae Quad MAC Cream Soda Blush  Day 5:  Rose Lily Lipstick Tarte Mattenificent Palette Mac Pink Buttercream Pearlmatte  Day 6:  Flair for finery w/you've got it c/s MAC Vintage Coin e/s Tarte Exposed Blush  Day 7:  MAC Marcel Wanders Annemiek Lipstick Clinique Spruced Up Duo Nars Dolce Vita Blush  Day 8:  MAC Syrup Lipstick MAC Interior Life Quad MAC Petticoat MSF  Day 9:  MAC Pure Zen Lipstick Dior Bleu de Paris Palette MAC Legendary Blush  Day 10:  MAC Snapdragon Lipstick- happy spring! Clinique Pink Chocolate Quad Clinique Cheek Pop Plum Pop  Day 11:  MAC Venus Lipstick YSL Chromatic #9 Palette MAC At Dusk Blush  Saturday Day 12:  MAC Lustering Lipstick Urban Decay Theodora Palette  Hourglass Radient Magenta Blush  Day 13:  MAC Glamourdaze Lipstick Sephora + Pantone Orange Quad MAC My Paradise Blush  Day 14: MAC Viva Glam Gaga Lipstick Dior Rosy Tan Palette TheBalm Down Boy Blush  Day 15: MAC Sheen Supreme Impressive Lipstick Kat Von D LadyBird Palette TheBalm Frat Boy Blush  Day 16: MAC Daddy's Little Girl Lipstick w/Mall Madness on top Dior Grege Palette Nars Gaiety Blush  Day 17: MAC Kittenish Patentpolish TheBalm NudeTude Palette Nars Mata Hari Blush  Day 18: MAC Dreaminess Lipstick Ready To Party, Stolen Moment, Peachy Keen Shadows MAC Gentle Blush  Day 19: MAC Girl Next Door  Uranian Decay Shattered Face Kit  Day 20: MAC Flamingo Lipstick TheBalm Meet Matte Palette MAC Legendary Blush - In honor of HIMYM LOL  Day 21: April 1 MAC Lavendar Whip Lipstick Laura Mercier Artist Palette 2 MAC Sakura Blush  Day 22: MAC Double Spin Lipstick w/Dior Addict Gloss Evening Rose on top MAC Smokey Mauve EDES W/ MAC Interior Life Palette Dior Rosebud Blush  Day 23: MAC Raspberry Swirl Lipstick Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette  Clinique Berry Pop Blush  Day 24: MAC Spontaneous Patent Polish Urban Decay Glinda Palette Dior Rosy Glow Blush  Day 25: MAC Dish it up Lipstick MAC Fabulousness Smokey Eyes Palette MAC Azalea Blossom Blush  Day 26: MAC Sheen Supreme Blossom Culture Lipstick Dior Rose Ballerine Palette MAC LightYear MSF  Day 27: Monday MAC Pink Popcorn Lipstick Too Faced Naked Eye Palette MAC Pink Tea Blush  Day 28: MAC Fearless Patent Polish Dior Rosy Tan Palette MAC The Perfect Cheek Blush  Day 29: MAC Private Party Lipstick Too Faced Romantic Eye Palette Hourglass Mood Exposure Blush *Really liking these Hourglass blushes. They swatch powdery and boring but they wear so beautifully*  Day 30: MAC Salute w/ strange potion lipglass over it. Too Faced Boudoir Eyes Palette MAC Flower Beauty Pearlmate  *Not a fan of Salute Lipstick but wanted to wear it one last time before I attempt to remove the lipstick and replace it with a favorite. love Too faced Boudoir Eyes it's one of my favorite palettes and Flower Beauty Pearlmate is my most used pearlmate.*   I am done with my 30 days and so looking forward to my other lipsticks. I'm going to post an update soon. this was fun for me and I learned a lot about what colors and brands I gravitate towards and what I don't. Going to post an update later.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 10, 2014)

Day 1:Estee Lauder Crystal Baby
  Day 2: Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
  Day 3: B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
  Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink. I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus. I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
  Day 5: L'Oreal The Queen's Kiss - Every time I pull this l/s out I think, nah this isn't a good color for me and then I put it on and I'm in love again lol!! I just wish it was more of a fine shimmer than a full on metallic frost.
  Day 6: BE Marvelous Moxie Get Ready - I love this formula and this color is so perfect for me. Not only do these l/s not dry out my lips like almost everything else does, but it actually improves the texture of my lips. The more I wear it the better my lips look. LOVE!!
  Day 7: MAC Force of Love - This might be my first fail. I don't know why I fell in love with this. I don't think the dry, neon, coral-pink is too flattering for me at all.
  Day 8: NYX Butter l/s in Fizzies. This just came in the mail yesterday with my Cherry Culture order that I did during the 40% off sale. I love it!!
  Day 9: MAC Feed The Senses. This one is a tough one for me. When I first put it on I think I love it, then I feel like I look washed out, then I reach for a brighter blush lol. I also have to keep reapplying it over and over again b/c it just fades on me so quickly.
  Day 10: WnW Cherry Bomb. one of the few vampy colors I have. I can't do this straight on the lips though, it's too intense. I kind of mix it with lip balm and I like the color, but it's bleeding on me. I need to remember to put MAC prep & prime lip stuff under it to see if that helps at all.
  Day 11: MAC Lady at Play - I go through phases where I like oranges, then I don't like oranges. I like this formula so I will keep this one for the days I'm "in the mood" for orangy lips. 
  Day 12: Maybelline Hot Plum - this is one of my favorite purple l/s, definitely not going in the purge pile!!
  Day 13: nada!!!
  Day 14: NYX Doll - when I first discovered NYX they were having a 50% off sale and I bought probably 30 l/s.  Most of them have been given away or sold except for this one.  It's a very flattering color for me, I should really wear it more often.
  Update on day 14.  I'm not sure NYX doll is a keeper.  I swear I had to reapply it every 30 minutes.  I might have to carry that one around in my purse at the mall looking for a dupe.  
  Day 15:  Maybelline Color Whisper Mad for Magenta - I really like this color and wish I had a lipstick similar to this.  I'm thinking Heavenly Hybrid would have been what I was looking for but I didn't get any l/s from FoF.   Did anyone get HH?  Like it?
  Day 16: Revlon Suede l/s in Muse.  This has got to be the worst l/s formula in the history of l/s formulas.  Sticky, patchy and gross.  But then....  I layered NYX Dolly Pink gloss over it and it made the most perfect base for a gloss.  I didn't have to touch up for about 5 hours.  I was going to toss Muse in the trash but I'm going to hang on to it for under glosses.
  Day 17:  MAC Reel Sexy - I love this.

  I'm SOOO behind on this.  I'm not even sure what I wore and when.  I just dumped out all of the lipsticks hanging out in my purse lol!  I don't know what I wore when so I'm just going to do the best I can and make a list and do a quick "yay" or "yuck" lol.

*Day 18: TF Razzle Dazzy Rose YAY*
*Day 19:  Clinique Bonfire gloss YUCK*
*Day 20:Viva Glam Nicki YUCK*
*Day 21: MAC Haute Altitued YAY*
*Day 22: Revlon Sweet Tart YAY*
*Day 23: Maybelline Peachy Scene YAY*
*Day 24: NYX Candy Buttons YAY*
*Day 25: NYX Pops YAY
Day 26 ; Estee Lauder Candy YAY (I've almost finished this one!)*
*Day 27: MAC Angel w/NYX Real Nude l/g YAY*
*Day 28: MAC Deliciously Forbidden Mattene YAY*
*Day 29: L'Oreal Lilac Ever After YAY*

  Not too many "yucks" but at least a few from this list have been purged.  I have several glosses like the Clinique one I didn't like so I tossed those along with Bonfire.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 10, 2014)

Deesea said:


> @Spikesmom I'm sharing your pain sister. At least we're in good company!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies...absolutely no judgment for falling off the wagon and I say this with all the affection in the world...  PUT DOWN YOUR CREDIT CARDS AND STOP SHoPPING!!!  Things are getting outta hand here. We're enabling each other, buying bunches of items impulsively, getting caught up in the frenzy of SALE and NEW SHINY and it's so easy to undo months of restraint in a few days.  Sephora might be offering 15% off, but let's remember that no one saves money by buying items they don't need. If there's a new brand or formula that's tempting, maybe try one and plan to buy more again when they're 20% off in the fall if you like it.  The buffet might have been fun, but it's time to get back on the scale. Add up what you might have spent or the number of items purchased to be sure it fits into your goals. If you have second thoughts, it's not too late to return any items you don't really want or need. If it feels comfortable, then great; enjoy your new goodies!   Don't shoot the messenger - just trying to help! :grouphug:  #teamlowbuy #buylessenjoymore #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  Very sage advice.   While I did haul like a mofo from the Sephora sale, it was all using my debit card, so I definitely evaluated each purchase beforehand.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't wear lipstick.  Ever.  When I have tried it I usually wipe it off within an hour.  My partner really dislikes the look of lipstick on me and I hate the feeling &  how my hair sticks to it..... So why, you ask, do I have over a dozen lippies? I was just wondering that myself.  I think I need to come to grips with reality.  Check out my post #140 near the end of the low buy swap thread if you're interested in adopting! Will be adding more throughout the day.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am so proud of myself! I returned that foundation and didn't buy ANYTHING!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 10, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I really don't consider 15% off that great, it barely covers the tax here. I need 20/25% for me to consider it a good deal.
> 
> Skipping Playland and one lipstick from AA.
> 
> ...


  Yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















  Success stories are great to hear, more of this!


----------



## lilinah (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* 


Hi there! I'm Marcela, and I just hit Rouge for 2015 
  I need to join this group/discussion! S.O.S.

  I work at Sephora, so it's really hard to stop buying things when u get a discount  and I always try to justify it by saying "oh I work here, I should be super innovative with my makeup all the time and I need every product" 








  That must be the height of temptation. Stay strong - i'm sure in this group we can give some help and support.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

I think I'll start going through my lipsticks to see if there's any I want rid of. I'm sure there's a couple.  If I can't swap/sell I can always B2M them right with product left right?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

I just looked.  Off the top of my head I can only see a couple possibilities of ones I'd be willing to part with.  Spice Ruffian Red (I think) Charmed, I'm Sure (Maybe) Politely Pink Glamourdaze (BU)  That's a start, right?   The problem is I don't usually buy things I don't think I'll love, making it really difficult for me.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Ajigglin* 


@Calla88, let me know what you think about the dark spot corrector from Murad. I just finished a bottle, and I haven't noticed any changes.


  One of the first things i bought a few years ago when i hit 60 and decided maybe i should get more pro-active about my skin. I used two bottles and it did very little. AND there are plenty of other products with the same active ingredient for a fraction of the price.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I think I'll start going through my lipsticks to see if there's any I want rid of. I'm sure there's a couple.  If I can't swap/sell I can always B2M them right with product left right?


  Yes you can B2M them


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies...absolutely no judgment for falling off the wagon and I say this with all the affection in the world...  PUT DOWN YOUR CREDIT CARDS AND STOP SHoPPING!!!  Things are getting outta hand here. We're enabling each other, buying bunches of items impulsively, getting caught up in the frenzy of SALE and NEW SHINY and it's so easy to undo months of restraint in a few days.  Sephora might be offering 15% off, but let's remember that no one saves money by buying items they don't need. If there's a new brand or formula that's tempting, maybe try one and plan to buy more again when they're 20% off in the fall if you like it.  The buffet might have been fun, but it's time to get back on the scale. Add up what you might have spent or the number of items purchased to be sure it fits into your goals. If you have second thoughts, it's not too late to return any items you don't really want or need. If it feels comfortable, then great; enjoy your new goodies!   Don't shoot the messenger - just trying to help! :grouphug:  #teamlowbuy #buylessenjoymore #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  Oh I NEVER buy with credit cards! That's a huge problem for sure. My initial sephora haul was planned and in my budget in advance. My trip yesterday was not, but I justified the few purchases because it was only around $40 out of pocket. But you're right... This ISNT a collection thread and I sincerely appreciate the reminder that we should not let our spending get out of control and justify it! We agreed to hold each other accountable and we should always keep that in mind! I'm skipping PS, Playland, and Maleficent. I'm only allowing my 3 items for AA. I'm back on track. Goooooo #TeamLowBuy! Thanks for the reality check girlie!!   





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey girls!! I've been MIA lately and missed you guys! We opened a new store last week so I've been very busy. Things are going a little slow at the store so I am kinda stressed out but I have to remember it's only been a week. I need to stay positive    To all of you looking for a job or having a rough time stay positive and strong! Better days are just around the corner! Yaay!   I failed my 30 day lipstick challenge  I completely forgot to share what I used each day. Bad Anna! Lol!   I wanted to share a pic of our new store  I am excited about it!


  That's so exciting doll! Hard work pays off! Congrats Anna!! And you can start the lippie challenge anytime! I may extend mine another 30 days to transition into Spring shades. Might help me resist buying. When I know better what I have, I tend to not spend. My recent purchases were all for fresh Spring shades I felt were lacking in my collection. Colors I love now that I don't have a lot of (I'm looking at you corals). So I want to make sure I actually use them so I don't buy more! Join in with me if you want!!


----------



## lilinah (Apr 10, 2014)

*--= 30 lipsticks 30 =--*

Sorry, haven't posted since Saturday, so here's a pile of lipsticks i've been wearing since then...

Day 4 (Sunday) - _Fleur d'Coral_ - so many say it's sheer, but on me it's opaque and a little chalky. I was hoping it would be a replacement for _Flamingo_ as a pinky-peach, but on me it's peachier than it is pink. I patted it down with my finger and it looked better. I'm not giving it the boot yet.

Day 5 (Monday) - _Oh, Oh, Oh_ again - this time i did my face with cool stuff and it looked plummy. Clearly if i'm going to wear it, i have to make sure i'm using all cool face and eye stuff.

I finally started going through my old drug store lipsticks that i got in the late 90s

Day 6 (Tuesday) - Revlon _Raisin Rage_ - this was all the rage about 20 years ago. First, it's very dark and i like dark lipsticks. However, it made my skin tone look very muddy. It's a brown-plum. There's no help for it, other than a complete face makeup job and it isn't worth it. DISCARD

Day 7 (Wednesday) - Revlon _Violet X-treme_ - another very dark lipstick. Not what i consider violet. Very plummy, leaning warm, with subtle shimmer. It's OK, but... i imagine new DS lipsticks have a better finish than they did in the 90s. This 90s lipstick was so creamy it wore off in a hurry. Additionally, it was trying hard to feather. It's a DISCARD, because i have many better-wearing plums.

Day 8 (today!) - L'Oreal _Mulberry_ - it's another very dark lipstick. This one is quite a bit bluer than the other two, more opaque. It's in the MAYBE pile, but will probably work its way to DISCARD.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 10, 2014)

So very glad to hear that Naynadine and her parents have recovered!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  YES. 

  I was contemplating the UD electric palette - until I realized I only wanted one unique shade from the bunch. It's so pretty, yes.  But I have so many things like it in my stash. Instead I used my gift card for a Clinque Pop blush, which is unique to my stash and something I've been wanting to try.  Having someone else talk me down helps (hubby), but doing it myself (FOR MYSELF) is better!  I ended up only spending $20 of my GC instead of $50-60!  I managed to only get that one thing during the sale. Skipping playland completely and PS collection I think too. Only interested in AA and maybe/kinda the Osbournes in the coming 2 months!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 10, 2014)

lilinah said:


> *--= 30 lipsticks 30 =--*
> 
> Sorry, haven't posted since Saturday, so here's a pile of lipsticks i've been wearing since then...
> 
> ...


  I found I have the same problem with that shade. It's a shame because I like it. But it just doesn't look right on me.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Audrey C said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies...absolutely no judgment for falling off the wagon and I say this with all the affection in the world...   PUT DOWN YOUR CREDIT CARDS AND STOP SHoPPING!!!   Things are getting outta hand here. We're enabling each other, buying bunches of items impulsively, getting caught up in the frenzy of SALE and NEW SHINY and it's so easy to undo months of restraint in a few days.   Sephora might be offering 15% off, but let's remember that no one saves money by buying items they don't need. If there's a new brand or formula that's tempting, maybe try one and plan to buy more again when they're 20% off in the fall if you like it.   The buffet might have been fun, but it's time to get back on the scale. Add up what you might have spent or the number of items purchased to be sure it fits into your goals. If you have second thoughts, it's not too late to return any items you don't really want or need. If it feels comfortable, then great; enjoy your new goodies!   Don't shoot the messenger - just trying to help! :grouphug:    #teamlowbuy  #buylessenjoymore  #theanswerisnotmorestuff
> ...


  I'm currently skipping the Electric palette too. I'd like a couple of the colours but I know it won't get used enough. Maybe later on at some point.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 10, 2014)

For those looking for make storage.  Hautelook has these up right now.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> For those looking for make storage.  Hautelook has these up right now.


  Just last night I actually had to give in and place an order for 4x24 lipstick holders. I'm entirely out of space in my current storage. But I really hate how these look so I'm hoping to find something better soon. Thankfully only spent £11 on them!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 10, 2014)

Just last night I actually had to give in and place an order for 4x24 lipstick holders. I'm entirely out of space in my current storage. But I really hate how these look so I'm hoping to find something better soon. Thankfully only spent £11 on them![/quote]  Did you see the 12 lipstick holder one?  I didn't include it in the pic.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Just last night I actually had to give in and place an order for 4x24 lipstick holders. I'm entirely out of space in my current storage. But I really hate how these look so I'm hoping to find something better soon. Thankfully only spent £11 on them!


  Did you see the 12 lipstick holder one?  I didn't include it in the pic.[/quote]  No. Unfortunately Hautelook doesn't ship internationally either. Eventually I'll find what I need/want. Thanks, though!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> No. Unfortunately Hautelook doesn't ship internationally either. Eventually I'll find what I need/want. Thanks, though!


  Try ebay I've seen lipstick holders there.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > No. Unfortunately Hautelook doesn't ship internationally either. Eventually I'll find what I need/want. Thanks, though!
> ...


  They're on there, but not the ones I want - I don't want anything tiered as I don't want my lipsticks on display, I want them in a drawer.  I like having my vanity with basically nothing on it.  Just looks more "clean" and "organised" to me.  I even have my brushes in a drawer to not get dust/cat/dog hair on them.  Gets really annoying having to wash clean brushes because of dust/cat/dog hair flying about, lol.

  I found these on the container store - http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10009899&N=&Nao=40&Ntt=drawer+organizer - and they now ship to the UK but I added 3 of them to my basket and when I went to check-out, they wanted $50USD for shipping.  It's plastic, how the hell does it cost $50 in shipping?  I've asked @PixieDancer if she'll CP for me as she kindly offered to for Sephora discount in Nov.  I counted that I need homes for at minimum, 62 lipsticks - but I have more than that which need homed so I figure 4 is a good number to get for any possible expansion at some point (if I allow myself.)


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> They're on there, but not the ones I want - I don't want anything tiered as I don't want my lipsticks on display, I want them in a drawer.  I like having my vanity with basically nothing on it.  Just looks more "clean" and "organised" to me.  I even have my brushes in a drawer to not get dust/cat/dog hair on them.  Gets really annoying having to wash clean brushes because of dust/cat/dog hair flying about, lol.
> 
> I found these on the container store - http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10009899&N=&Nao=40&Ntt=drawer+organizer - and they now ship to the UK but I added 3 of them to my basket and when I went to check-out, they wanted $50USD for shipping.  It's plastic, how the hell does it cost $50 in shipping?  I've asked @PixieDancer if she'll CP for me as she kindly offered to for Sephora discount in Nov.  I counted that I need homes for at minimum, 62 lipsticks - but I have more than that which need homed so I figure 4 is a good number to get for any possible expansion at some point (if I allow myself.)


  I PM'd you back sweetie... I'm all over this for you!


  *** And to all the Low-Buy Group: Getting organized is the single most important thing I've done to help myself not only USE my stash but also curb my spending! Because now I actually KNOW and SEE what I have! I HIGHLY recommend getting organized! And it's Spring... so look at it as a Low-Buy Spring Cleaning challenge! HeeHee


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 10, 2014)

Agree with @pixiedancer ( ) - having everything visible is crucial to utilizing and appreciating our collections. I just have 3 empty spots in one quad and room for 1 more blush -  I'm going to let myself fill up those spots then it's no buy unless I make room in my OCD organized collection unless I finish something. It's funny how much more picky I am when I set a limit.  Only gems allowed! Lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> They're on there, but not the ones I want - I don't want anything tiered as I don't want my lipsticks on display, I want them in a drawer.  I like having my vanity with basically nothing on it.  Just looks more "clean" and "organised" to me.  I even have my brushes in a drawer to not get dust/cat/dog hair on them.  Gets really annoying having to wash clean brushes because of dust/cat/dog hair flying about, lol.
> 
> I found these on the container store - http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10009899&N=&Nao=40&Ntt=drawer+organizer - and they now ship to the UK but I added 3 of them to my basket and when I went to check-out, they wanted $50USD for shipping.  It's plastic, how the hell does it cost $50 in shipping?  I've asked @PixieDancer if she'll CP for me as she kindly offered to for Sephora discount in Nov.  I counted that I need homes for at minimum, 62 lipsticks - but I have more than that which need homed so I figure 4 is a good number to get for any possible expansion at some point (if I allow myself.)
> I PM'd you back sweetie... I'm all over this for you!
> ...


  I agree with both of you on this.  We recently moved my vanity into the spare room which we're turning into a make-up room/office/spare bed.  I have my MALM, 2 ALEX 9 drawer units and the wide 6 drawer ALEX unit on one wall, my partner has his desk at the very opposite end of the room and in the middle we have a Futon in the middle for guests to sleep on if we have any (only my family like younger brothers).  I also recently (in my major hauling before low-buy) purchased I believe 8 empty MAC palettes so I can *finally* depot all of my shadows.  I was finding that I couldn't see the damn things anymore so even the pretty LE packaging had to go.  I refuse to depot my blushes though.

  I'm definitely trying to get everything organised though, so I keep buying organisers to try and get it just right for what I want.  The worrying part though -- is I have one of the 9 ALEX's completely empty, and it will likely remain empty as I don't have enough stuff to fill it -- I need to make sure I don't just start buying stuff just for the purpose of filling up empty space.

  I'm definitely going to have to do a lot of re-organising to make it all how I want it though.  Once that is done, and I finally have my mirror/lights on the wall (home-made hollywood mirror set-up) then I can finally start enjoying my collection again.

  Organisation is key for everything - but ESPECIALLY make-up collections to help keep us on our low-buys.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I PM'd you back sweetie... I'm all over this for you!
> 
> 
> *** And to all the Low-Buy Group: Getting organized is the single most important thing I've done to help myself not only USE my stash but also curb my spending! Because now I actually KNOW and SEE what I have! I HIGHLY recommend getting organized! A:


  I agree, I finally depotted all of my single mac shadows and realized how many of the same colors I have. SO it stopped me from buying something I didn't need.  Although I forgot to look at the Clinique Cheek Pops. LOL 

L/s challenge. Yesterday I wore Hibiscus, and as much as I love this color, I'm glad I never backed it up.  I now want it to be a matte, and more of a pink/coral.  I can't wait to see the updated versions of this color... maybe Mangrove?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *** And to all the Low-Buy Group: Getting organized is the single most important thing I've done to help myself not only USE my stash but also curb my spending! Because now I actually KNOW and SEE what I have! I HIGHLY recommend getting organized! And it's Spring... so look at it as a Low-Buy Spring Cleaning challenge! HeeHee


  :bouquet: :nods:


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I PM'd you back sweetie... I'm all over this for you!
> 
> 
> *** And to all the Low-Buy Group: Getting organized is the single most important thing I've done to help myself not only USE my stash but also curb my spending! Because now I actually KNOW and SEE what I have! I HIGHLY recommend getting organized! And it's Spring... so look at it as a Low-Buy Spring Cleaning challenge! HeeHee


  I totally agree that organization is the key to knowing exactly what we have and actually using it. If things are stashed away in nooks and crannies and we don't have a good sense of exactly what we have (quantities, colours, etc.) then it's easy to keep buying indiscriminately. When we have an inventory and can see our full stash every day, it's a constant reminder.

  TO ALL: I genuinely wasn't trying to preach at or judge anyone. Just doing my small part to try to help keep us on track. If you see me coming off the rails, please do the same.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 11, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  I can't be braggerty ... I purchased 4 Glam lipsticks and 2 of the lip glosses to go with.  I started feeling bad I didn't pick up PP or even Hoop {which honestly is the sort of color I hate on me} that I picked up 2 lipsticks off of the sales/swaps threads.  My Neimans cart has 6 NP in it and my Nordies cart has more NP than that in it.  Thank the heavens I am a lip and tip gal because if I were a general MU hoar I would be in big trouble.  But I did skip Sephora and Ulta {and this is my birthday month}  I am planning ahead for the Pedro collection and am rethinking that due to losing 1/4 of our income beginning next month .... I just found out today ;-(  Well I knew it was coming but I thought I had a couple of more months of extra discretionary spending. Thank heavens I managed to not use my CC and have kept up on the savings.  Listen to the ladies above about keeping your debt low and saving monies.  

  My daughter, who is 18, just started her first job and since she lives at home with no expenses I make her save half her income.  It is a habit that is never too early to learn or too late to start  

  hearts to you all


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 11, 2014)

[@]Audrey C[/@] you're totally right on point. I agree we're all adults and the choices we make about spending, hauling, debt etc are our own but sometimes we all need reminding to take ownership of that. It's easy to get carried away justifying sale purchases, back ups whatever rather than face the fact that ultimately, you had a very simple choice: buy it or don't buy it.  I've been spending too much for a while, and now im at the point where I havent got much money at all, so im having to pass on a lot of things I'd want because I simply can't afford them. And it's done me wonders, it's giving me a greater appreciation for what I have and it's calmed me down from my ebay habit. Im also purging my stash at a steady level as I realise what I love and what I don't.  I agree that the thread had gone a bit wild, the collection threads can be overwhelming with a buy all the things attitude or for reasons we might be trying to shun, and habits like backing up or buying for packaging etc  ladies were all here to support one another so if you're ever feeling the urge or you have gone q bit crazy with the plastic: fess up! Buying beauty products should be fun and not shameful.  Im going to post on here every time I make a new beauty purchase to hold me publicly accountable!  We can do it!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 11, 2014)

Eyemazing April Fri 11th Ud sin es over lid, Mid brown from Anastasia bh bold & beautiful kit through crease and heavy under lower lashline: I like this colour!  17 doll eyes mascara brown.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I looked into another mirror I felt like I could add more depth to the upper eye comfortably but my eyes are now watering with hayfever so I'll let them be.  Interestingly, even though I said yesterday that my 'bare' eye look is my fave (as I usually just wear mascara) when I saw myself in a mirror before yoga I thought I looked off... Like I was half done?  Maybe my makeup tastes ARE changing because of this challenge!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2014)

So I just did a swap with a member and received my items today - super excited!

  MAC 226 brush BNIP
  MAC Smoke & Diamonds depotted
  BB Pot Rouge in Rose & Powder Pink

  and she was kind enough to send me some pigment samples.

  I have to admit, I'm really liking the idea of pigments lately - but I'd rather press them than use them loose.

  I was browsing the sale/swap thread as I remember seeing a girl on there who was doing samples, as due to my low-buy, I cannot justify buying a full jar of pigment - even without my low-buy, I can't.  I only own a couple full size and 2 of them I got in sales on here so didn't pay full price. (Melon & Gold Stroke - bought Naked RRP from MAC)

  I know you can buy pigment samples on websites, but they do actually rack up in cost.  I have bought some before - it's how I have Teal & Vanilla pressed, but I think I needed 3x 1/2tsp samples of each just to press them, but they go for like $3 something per 1/2 tsp.  It doesn't sound like much, but I guess in my head it all adds up so I can't justify it, even though it's cheaper than buying a full size BN one. :/

  Anyway.

  I couldn't find the girl with all the pigments selling as samples, but I did find a vial of Blue Brown pigment for $8.  That only equates to £4.78, which is actually a really good deal.  But she also had Truth & Light Magically Cool Liquid powder, which I originally wanted and missed out on with VV and it's now stopped being sold as a perm item from MAC in the UK.

  Is T&L worth it or is it just something that's "neat"?  I want to stick to my low-buy - which for me, honestly, is more about spending as little money as possible rather than keeping my stash "small" - but I'd like some advice as to whether or not it's worth the money or if I should just skip it.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Anyway.
> 
> .....  But she also had Truth & Light Magically Cool Liquid powder, which I originally wanted and missed out on with VV and it's now stopped being sold as a perm item from MAC in the UK.
> 
> Is T&L worth it or is it just something that's "neat"?  I want to stick to my low-buy - which for me, honestly, is more about spending as little money as possible rather than keeping my stash "small" - but I'd like some advice as to whether or not it's worth the money or if I should just skip it.


  I apologize in advance if I am offensive due to cultural differences... not necessarily US vs UK since there are MAC free zones in the US but are  you unable to go to a counter and test T&L?  If something were permanent I would take the time to test it in person before deciding to purchase it even if the price was a bargain.  Surely the seller would be willing to wait over the weekend or what not for you to check it out and think about it.  Especially if it is permanent since it is really  hard to sell things that are permanent.  I mean my MM Pure Zen that I wore once I don't even bother listing because why would anybody buy a used one when they can go to the store and get one for free via B2M or buy a bnib one?  So if somebody did approach me and say hey I want the MM packaging with it odds are high I would have it sitting about even if it were listed.  I would suggest saying I definitely want whatever it is you are wanting and asking for X amount of time to swatch the T&L {if possible again sorry if I am being unaware of the situation for you}.  

  Also I know  you have some serious health issues that make going out and about difficult so again if that is the issue my apologies.  I know I go through phases were getting me to walk out the door is like pulling teeth.


  just a thought.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Anyway.
> 
> .....  But she also had Truth & Light Magically Cool Liquid powder, which I originally wanted and missed out on with VV and it's now stopped being sold as a perm item from MAC in the UK.
> 
> ...


  No no, it's fine - thank you!  Please don't feel you have to apologise. 

  The issue is MAC in the UK no longer sells Truth & Light.  It was made permanent after VV but they've now discontinued it here, so I can't go to a store/counter to swatch it.

  You're right though, but thinking about it further - I should probably skip it.  I recently bought the NARS Light Reflecting Setting Powder and MAC Studio Fix Powder and I have my MSFN and a couple drugstore powders.  I don't need anymore.  How can anyone need that much powder?  It's insanity, lol.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 11, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> Day 1:Estee Lauder Crystal Baby
> Day 2: Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable - My new favorite l/s and formula, feels like my Tom Ford
> Day 3: B&BW Guilty Peach Tart lip gloss - I love their l/g tubes, they don't dry out my lips like most lip products do and they taste so yummy!
> Day 4 : Revlon Temptress - I'm not sure if this color is dc'd or not, but it's a really nice wearable every day pink. I'd have to swatch to make sure but it reminds me of MAC Venus. I have it on with Lancome Rose l/l
> ...


  DAY 30!!! 






  I may actually keep going with this.  I have SOOO many lipsticks and I'm enjoying rediscovering old loves and purging the yucks.

  Day 30:  Revlon Jungle Peach...  I caved and bought 3 l/s from the Legacy collection.  I'm so glad I got this one.  I'm obsessed with the makeup of the 60's so it's really fun for me to have this one.  The first time I tried on JP I thought it emphasized the dry patches on my lips.  I wore it today over the MAC P&P lip stuff and it looks so smooth and perfect.  It's a YAY for sure!!

@PixieDancer  I think I've read in the past that you are a fan of the P&P for lips.  I bought it months ago and it's been sitting unused in my drawer.  OMG it's a life changer!!!  Wow.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> For those looking for make storage. Hautelook has these up right now.


  I ordered some of this stuff on 03/26 and it hasn't even shipped yet.  I'm getting so frustrated!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 11, 2014)

hautelook shippin does take forever. I be forgettin I ordered lol


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> hautelook shippin does take forever. I be forgettin I ordered lol


  Some things ship quickly and others take forever.  Makeup always takes forever.  I ordered a necklace the same day as the l/s organizers and I've had it over a week now.


----------



## lyseD (Apr 11, 2014)

*JANUARY*


Huggable Lipcolour Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Feminine Face Collection  - *SKIPPED* 
Vintage Vamp Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Viva Glam Rihanna Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 

*FEBRUARY*


Lightful with Marine Bright Formula - *SKIPPED* 
A Fantasy of Flowers Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Prep + Prime CC Colour Correct Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Prep + Prime Natural Radiance Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Colour Carnival Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 
*MARCH*


Mineralize Eye Shadow x4 Collection - *SKIPPED * 
MAC Travel Case Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Mineralize Glass Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Fall 14 Trend Forecast Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Studio Sculpt Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Altogether, Peachy Collection - *FAN FARE LIPSTICK* 
 

*APRIL*


MAC By Request 2014 Lipstick Collection - *SKIPPED* 
MAC By Request 2014 Eye Shadow Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Patentpolish Lip Pencil Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Proenza Schouler Collection - *SKIP* 
Très Cheek 2014 Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Playland Collection - *SKIP* 
3D Glitter Collection - *SKIP* 
Pro Expansion Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Studio Sculpt Shade And Line Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Pro Longwear Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 

*MAY*


Maleficent Collection - *SKIP* 
MSFN repackage/foundation & concealer extension - *SKIP* 
Alluring Aqua Collection - *PET ME, PLEASE LIPSTICK* 
Waterproof Brow Collection - *??* 
 

*JUNE*


Lorde Collection - *SKIP* 
Pedro Lourenço Collection - *WAITING TO SEE GLOSS SWATCHES* 
Prep + Prime BB Collection - *SKIP* 
Sharon and Kelly Osbourne Collection - *SKIP* 
MAC Pro Lipstick Reserve Collection - *SWEET & SOUR AND GIDDY* 
MB/MES repackage and extension - *SKIP* 
Moody Blooms Collection - *COPPERTHORN FLUIDLINE AND DEEP FIXATION SHADOW* 
Project L Collection - *??* 
 

*JULY*


Nordstrom Anniversary Collection - *??* 
Studio Nail Lacquer Relaunch Collection - *SKIP* 
Project MN Collection - *??* 
Studio Multi-effect Lash Collection (Nordies/MSO Prelaunch) - ?? 
 

  Just went through the MAC calendar and I am doing pretty well. I have bought some permanent products and a few things from the swap thread.

  I think this spring will be okay nothing is knocking me over.

  This thread has been extremely helpful to me and I appreciate everyone on here.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 11, 2014)

Spikesmom said:


> I ordered some of this stuff on 03/26 and it hasn't even shipped yet.  I'm getting so frustrated!!


  They take freakin foreverrrrrr!!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, I like the thought of tracking this way. I'll play! I haven't included swaps in the list below, but I have included all of my 'fresh' purchases.

  ------------------------------

*JANUARY*


Huggable Lipcolour Collection - *Fresh & Frisky, Out For Passion, Rusty, Fashion Force, Cherry Glaze, Love Beam* 
Feminine Face Collection  - *SKIPPED* 
Vintage Vamp Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Viva Glam Rihanna Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Hourglass Ambient Blush - *Luminous Flush, Dim Infusion* 
 

*FEBRUARY*


Lightful with Marine Bright Formula - *SKIPPED* 
A Fantasy of Flowers Collection - *BTM Heavenly Hybrid, Dreaming Dahlia* 
Prep + Prime CC Colour Correct Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Prep + Prime Natural Radiance Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Colour Carnival Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Clinique:* Neutral Territory 2 Eyeshadow Palette* 
 
*MARCH*


Mineralize Eye Shadow x4 Collection - *SKIPPED* 
MAC Travel Case Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Mineralize Glass Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Fall 14 Trend Forecast Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Studio Sculpt Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Altogether, Peachy Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Bobbi Brown:* Antigua Illuminating Bronzing Powder, Hibiscus Pot Rouge, Skin Foundation Stick* 
Inglot:* 417 & 434 Eyeshadow* 
MUFE: *HD Foundation* 
CCO*: MAC Pink Tea Blush* 
 
*APRIL*


MAC By Request 2014 Lipstick Collection - *SKIPPED* 
MAC By Request 2014 Eye Shadow Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Patentpolish Lip Pencil Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Proenza Schouler Collection - *SKIP* 
Très Cheek 2014 Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Playland Collection - *SKIP* 
3D Glitter Collection - *SKIP* 
Pro Expansion Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Studio Sculpt Shade And Line Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Pro Longwear Collection - *SKIPPED* 
SEPHORA VIB SALE - *UD Electric, NARS Douceur, Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation Stick* 
 
*MAY*


Maleficent Collection - *SKIP* 
MSFN repackage/foundation & concealer extension - *SKIP* 
Alluring Aqua Collection - *Possibly one bronzer and one lipstick (pending swatches)* 
Waterproof Brow Collection - *SKIP* 
 

*JUNE*


Lorde Collection - *SKIP* 
Pedro Lourenço Collection - *SKIP* 
Prep + Prime BB Collection - *SKIP* 
Sharon and Kelly Osbourne Collection - *SKIP* 
MAC Pro Lipstick Reserve Collection - *SKIP* 
MB/MES repackage and extension - *SKIP* 
Moody Blooms Collection - *Possibly one eyeshadow* 
Project L Collection - *??* 
 

*JULY*


Nordstrom Anniversary Collection - *SKIP* 
Studio Nail Lacquer Relaunch Collection - *SKIP* 
Project MN Collection - *??* 
Studio Multi-effect Lash Collection (Nordies/MSO Prelaunch) -* SKIP* 
 
---------------------------------------

That's not too bad - I can live with that.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 11, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Day 1: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Fushia Drama - A tad to bright/blue toned and very much a statement - great on days where my clothes are really classic and I want a statement, i like the formula it is staying.  Day 2: MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - I don't wear this enough but I like it, going to keep for now and try to use more often.  Day 3: Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Romantic - An HG lippie, the perfect pink, bright enough to lift my face and give me colour without be over the top for work. This isn't that far from being finished and I wanted to repurchase, but only once i have been through all of my lippies and made sure I don't have anything like it.  Day 4: Sleek Matte Me in Brink Pink - this went in the bin after - it is awful! It was too fluro for me and too drying I wiped it off before I even got to work!  Day 5: Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon - I like this colour its a nice cross over, not too pink, not too red and not too orange. i like that it has no glitter and its a nice summer bright - keep pile  Day 6: Revlon Lip Butter in Sorbet - LOVE, again a cream formula, no glitter/sparkle but nice and juicy looking, good staying power and leaves a nice stain. Keeping it!  Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - A more toned down version of Sorbet - again a nice cream, enjoyed wearing this, keeping it!  Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter in Strawberry Shortcake - this one doesn't work too well on me its going in the disposal bag! The formula is again a cream, but its less juicy and more opaque, it clings to my dry bits in a way Sorbet and Sweet tart don't, also the colour is too baby pink with too much white in it, I don't think this works for me anymore, I prefer stronger colours with less white - this has gone in my disposal bag!  Day 9: Revlon Lip Butter in Macaroon - this was my favorite originally, but now I think i prefer Sorbet and Sweet Tart ? I think it is a lovely colour, but this one has glitter in it, at the moment its staying, but tempted to move it to the disposal bag. A wait and see shade.  Day 10: Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple - this is a stayer, again a clear juicy lip butter with no glitter, a very wearable red. its a a Keep.  Day 11: Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti - think this might be leaving, lovely formula just don't think the colour works on me :-( The orange just doesn't look that amazing on my skin tone, i want to love it but i don't, its in the dispose bag.  Day 12: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Rose Symphony for a girls shopping day - swapped for Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 empire for a date! The L'Oreal is a good every day colour, staying in the keep pile, these are lovely opaque glosses that leave a slight stain, nice than the YSL glossy stains in my opinion. The Chanel is a favourite formula of mine, wish they hadn't discontinued it. I have been rationing this, but now I am not going too, i love it and should use it more.  Day 13: Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fushia - hot pink, my favourite colour at the moment - not sure this is as good as Revlon Sorbet though ? Not sure if the formula of these are as good as the Revlon lip butters ? Its a keep for the moment, but once the 30 days are up I intend to play it off against Sorbet and only keep the best one!  Day 14: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Papaya My last lip butter! definately a better colour on me that Tutti Fruiti so I may keep this as a peachy lip option! After a Full day of wear I am now not so sure....thinking this can go peach and orange don't seem to be my colours! Currently sitting in the "to go bag"  Day 15: Bourjois Shine Edition in 21 Rouge Making of - a gorgeous orange toned red, no glitter/shimmer I love it....more than Candy Apple from Day 10: its less muted but still wearable. Hmmm, I may give these too a face off along with Revlon LB in Sorbet and BSE in Famous Fushia.  Day 16: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Molto Mauve - wearing exactly the same make up as yesterday apart from the lippie! Definitley a keeper. Very wearable and moisturising too after a whole days wear.  Day 17: Bourjois Rouge Edition in 17 Rose Millesime - hmmm its ok, a coral pink no glitter or shimmer, a cream but not shiney. Bog standard really and so far it looks ok and feels ok on the lips, but it is just ok.  Day 18: Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire....I love this and can't believe Chanel discontinued the formula...sad face, but I need to use it up and its definitely a stayer in my collection.  Day 19: Revlon Colourburst in Blush - on the to go pile, I didn't love the colour on me anymore too brown and I think it smells a tad funny so am saying TTFN to this one!  Day 20: Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in 1,2,3 soleil - Orange/pink coral, like the formula no glitter but still not sure this is the best colour for me, its staying for now.  Day 21: Clinique chubby Stick Intense in Plushest Punch - I am wearing minimal eye make up at the moment due to awful hayfever, I am waiting for my drugs to take full effect which can take up to a week so I went for a strong berry pink lip to be a statement since my eyes are all naked :-( I like this its a sample size from a gift with purchase, I will definitely use it up, but I suspect that I won't rush to repurchase it!  Day 22: Max Factor Color Exlir in Bewitching Coral, now this has been sitting unloved in my storage since last summer, it always felt too bright....I tried it today and its love! the colour has a touch of red in the orange tones which makes it more wearable on me, as long as the formula doesn't do anything nasty to my lips as the day goes on this will be a keeper! UPDATE: It did nasty things! really dried my lips out and didn't reapply/wear well - out it goes!  Day 23: I spent the day in the spa, it was bliss! I wore very little make up for obvious reasons, I wore Korres wild rose lip balm in the morning, its going out as i didn't like sticking my finger in it and its been open a while, I won't repuchase because of the pot. I also wore Bourjois Rouge Shine Edition in Rose xoxo, I like this, it is a lovely soft plum colour, but it does have a bit of glitter, it is a keeper for now.  Day 24: L'Oreal Caresse in 101 Tempting Lilac, I like this, its a none shimmery version of yesterdays Rouge Edition Shine in Rose xoxo, I think it is a keeper. Although its is 2 years old now, so I need to make more effort to use it up before it does off.  Day 25: L'Oreal Caresse in 06 Aphrodite Scarlet, not sure that this formula does much for the condition of my lips though.  Day 26: Lancome French Touch Absolu in 302 - a nude peach, very wearable and nourishing, this is staying, I can't believe I ignored it for so long.  Day 27: MAC Huggable in Fresh & Frisky - a perfect nude peach with a hint of brown, the first peachy colour I have tried in my collection that actually really works on me and I heart this formula soo much.  Day 28: Becca Glossy Lip Tint Daiquiri, I touch of I can't be bothered this morning, work is stressing me out, I have a couple of big work days this week and I haven't been sleeping well, as a result my skin is now throwing a strop and my ezcema has flared up on my face, so this morning I spent extra time on skincare and base and went for light eyes with a liquid liner and a peach gloss, although I think this gloss is balling up a little on the inside rim of my lips giving me the dreaded white line.


  Day 29 mac huggable in love beam it's love!  Day 30 l'oreal caresses in cheeky magenta  I'm done!   Out of 30 products worn 7 are fails and I am also disposing if 6 glosses that are past there best!  I'm not doing another 30 days right now but I have selected 18 more products to select from at random in April with a view to getting rid of a few more.  I have definitely learnt lessons, colour is important as is formula and I need to avoid bulk buying if drugstore formulas until I'm sure the formula works for me.  I'm happy with the result and plan on not really challenging anything in April as I have a couple of bits that are so close to finished I would like to kill them off!  Loving low but right now, progress is being made and I haven't visited the collections zone yet!


----------



## liba (Apr 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I couldn't find the girl with all the pigments selling as samples, but I did find a vial of Blue Brown pigment for $8.  That only equates to £4.78, which is actually a really good deal.  But she also had Truth & Light Magically Cool Liquid powder, which I originally wanted and missed out on with VV and it's now stopped being sold as a perm item from MAC in the UK.
> 
> Is T&L worth it or is it just something that's "neat"?  I want to stick to my low-buy - which for me, honestly, is more about spending as little money as possible rather than keeping my stash "small" - but I'd like some advice as to whether or not it's worth the money or if I should just skip it.


  Don't buy an open MCLP. I am fastidious with how I store my makeup and don't have anything that dries up on me or goes bad. EXCEPT my MCLP. It's lost it's cooling effect recently and I know exactly why - when I used it regularly as a daily powder, I noticed that it did better if I swirled the jar well and mixed the contents a bit that way, preventing settling. Plus I would only keep the smallest possible amount in the shaker area and the most possible down below in the jar. So, the past year or so, I wasn't using it as much and lo and behold, it's dried up pretty noticeably. Without the cooling effect, it's just another powder, more or less, although it does have a nice sheen. It's also a little heavier textured than newer beauty powders or Careblend (which has a little different finish, but can be used in the same way). I think even an unopened one would have a high chance of being dried up by now too. Personally, I'd just skip it and get Careblend if you need a face powder, an MSF like Centre of Attention, a beauty powder, etc. There are lots of lightly sheen-y powders out there now to compete with everything except that cooling sensation. If that's gone, it's not worth it.


  DAY 30!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I wore Evening Stroll Casual Color, which I really love and need to use a lot more often. I put a little Patent Pink on top and that was a lovely combo. I had fun doing this challenge with everyone. I'm glad to go back to some of my favorites now, though, because there are a few things I'd be happy to just be using regularly, in hopes they get used up combined with how much I love them. Touché, mama's home!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 11, 2014)

I agree about the MCLP! Mine lost its cooling effect too :/ now its not as special TBH...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap 
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream 
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen
Day 21:Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Plum Valour 
Day 22: MAC Hug Me 
Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored
Day 24: MAC RiRi Woo
Day 25: OCC Lip Tar in Black Dahlia 
Day 26: Hourglass Opaque Liquid Lipstick in Icon: Still wearing reds 
Day 27: NYX Butter Gloss in Tiramisu 
Day 28: Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Bordeaux. 


Where should I start about this lippie? I only purchased this yesterday as part of the Sephora VIB sale. I gave up two MUFE lipsticks in colors that I could never make work. Best. Thing. I. Ever. Did. I don't feel bad about the purchase because one return paid for new item. Also the MUFE lippies were just sitting there not being used. Now I have a product that I love in it's place. Yes after one use I can honestly say I love this product. It's matte without being drying. The color is rich and pigmented and long lasting. I ate and drank and still had the color on. It didn't get away from me and I don't see the need to use a liner with this unless you want to. I'd be willing to give up more colors in my collection in order to get more of these.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2014)

I've purchased nothing from any of the MAC collections so far this year.  January: Nothing  February: Nothing  March: NARS Sex Fantasy, Maybelline Shocking Coral l/s, MAC travel jars (which now house pigments), MAC Copperplate e/s  April: Caudalie Cleansing Water (400ml), OCC Tint in R0


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> #theanswerisnotmorestuff


  Ok so I won't make any additional orders.  Thank you!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2014)

Like the collex calendar list as well!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

I made it through the sephora sale with only a mosturiZer and a clarisonic brush bought!!!!!! That was a big big accomplishment.  Man I actually haven't bought any makeup this week! Not even when pixie posted those mouth watering bright colors.    On other news. I found THE wedding dress.  And it's weird but it's true when you find it everything else just falls into place.  Spent $250 I total. Ridic rigt ? And it's amazing. I'll just post pics when the day comes.    Anywho. Tomorrow imats and what I'm doing to keep myself grounded is taking what I saved for it ($200) in cash and just sticking to it.   So that's That.  Having some wine at home with the fiancé and listening to some beastie boys!  Hope you ladies are having a good Friday (or Saturday) depending where you are. Lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2014)

My obvious lapse in the Sephora VIB sale is making me take stock of what I have bought. I think I will be adopting a new rule of one out for each new in. So tonight I sat down in front of my stash and got rid of a few things. A couple of palettes that I don't use and more than enough lipsticks and glosses. I gave some to my roommate to sent to a family in Honduras. I'm giving the other bag to one of those charities that provide make up for women that are interviewing. Tomorrow I start on eyeshadows.


----------



## lyseD (Apr 11, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> April: Caudalie Cleansing Water (400ml), OCC Tint in R0


How do you like the cleansing water? I've been meaning to try one. Does it take off all your eye make up?

  Thanks.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 11, 2014)

I've tried the lancome and bioderma micellar water and they both absolutely live up to the hype, surprisingly.  Makeup comes off easily and completely. Even tried it after washing my face with cleanser and more makeup I couldn't even see came off on the cotton pad.  Not to encourage unnecessary purchases but it's a good product.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> How do you like the cleansing water? I've been meaning to try one. Does it take off all your eye make up?  Thanks.


  I've used Caudalie's, Bioderma's (with the red cap, for sensitive skins, even though mine isn't sensitive), and one by The Body Shop. The Body Shop's was slightly irritating to my eyes. Bioderma's is good, gentle, but it doesn't always get everything. Caudalie's is my favourite. Gentle and gets a lot more of the stuff off. (It does have some oil in it, I believe, which I think is why it's so effective, at least IMO.)  Others on here have raved about Koh Gen Doh's cleansing water. So that's another option for you.


----------



## kanne (Apr 11, 2014)

I love the Garnier cleansing water - it is equally as good as the Bioderma, and only about $8 in Australia, so it must be SUPER cheap everywhere else. 

  I am on a total makeup ban for the next few months (apart from replacing items). I booked my holiday to New Zealand yesterday, so I have to save!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> ...
> TO ALL: I genuinely wasn't trying to preach at or judge anyone. Just doing my small part to try to help keep us on track. If you see me coming off the rails, please do the same.


  I don't think any of your posts implied that. I for one, really appreciate the reminders. I did use the word preach but i didn't mean it in a bad way. I would like you to continue them as they really help. if anyone has an issue reading them, they can easily skip over and go to the next message. Even if you help one person each message it's worth seeing it repeated


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 11, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It really is. I've made that mistake before. More than once, I'm embarrassed to say. It's so easy to get in over our heads with credit in today's consumption focused world. The sad thing is, all of the stuff really isn't making us happier.   :clapping:   I typed 'credit card' but I probably should have said 'credit and debit cards'. I pay cash for everything too, but that doesn't mean that I don't overspend some times. It's true that it's paid for and I don't have interest charges, but the fact that I could have done something better with the money is unchanged.  Stay strong - you know there are other things you want and having that money will make it easier to get them!   Sorry that you're having a tough time finding work. My husband has been out since December and has only had two interviews. It's tough out there. Something will turn up for you, but I know it's a stressful time. :hug:  Yeah, it does suck. I know how that feels, only too well, because I made the same mistake in my early 20s. I dug my way out but it wasn't easy when I moved out, wasn't making much money yet and had rent to pay, food to buy, etc. I had more than a few 'WHY did I do this?' moments.  I don't really mean to preach; people are adults and are going to do what they're going to do. It just felt a bit like a buying energy was building in the thread so I thought I'd say something because we committed to having each other's backs.   Nothing wrong with buying make-up if you can afford it and you're in control.    That's really why I posted what I did. We're not on no-buys, just low-buy. Nothing wrong with buying within our goals. It just felt a bit like the tone of the thread was starting to shift a bit and the energy was changing.   Oh, I wasn't calling anyone specific out. Not at all; hope I didn't make anyone feel defensive. We all know what our goals are, and there's nothing wrong with buying within them. As I said above, I typed 'credit cards' quickly, but I really meant 'wallets and plastic'.  I really like that this thread doesn't have the same 'Buy All The Things!" energy as a lot of the others; I value that and am just trying to help keep our safe place.  YAY!  I totally agree that organization is the key to knowing exactly what we have and actually using it. If things are stashed away in nooks and crannies and we don't have a good sense of exactly what we have (quantities, colours, etc.) then it's easy to keep buying indiscriminately. When we have an inventory and can see our full stash every day, it's a constant reminder.  TO ALL: I genuinely wasn't trying to preach at or judge anyone. Just doing my small part to try to help keep us on track. If you see me coming off the rails, please do the same.


  No, we need you and your words here.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 11, 2014)

[@]Audrey C[/@]  we wouldn't all be here if we didn't know full well we need some tough love sometimes, and that's how I see it - LOVE.  Love you back, baby! Xo


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 11, 2014)

I like your idea. It's MAC i have a 'spending problem' with as It's the only place I buy things quick without thinking it through. So this helps. Using your list:

*JANUARY*


Huggable Lipcolour Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Feminine Face Collection  - *SKIPPED* 
Vintage Vamp Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Viva Glam Rihanna Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 

*FEBRUARY*


Lightful with Marine Bright Formula - *SKIPPED* 
A Fantasy of Flowers Collection - _*snapdragon l/s, rose lily l/s, perfect topping msf*_ 
Prep + Prime CC Colour Correct Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Prep + Prime Natural Radiance Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Colour Carnival Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 
*MARCH*


Mineralize Eye Shadow x4 Collection - *SKIPPED* 
MAC Travel Case Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Mineralize Glass Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Fall 14 Trend Forecast Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Studio Sculpt Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Altogether, Peachy Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 

*APRIL*


MAC By Request 2014 Lipstick Collection - *SKIPPED* 
MAC By Request 2014 Eye Shadow Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Patentpolish Lip Pencil Collection - _*kittenish, spontaneous, fearless*_ 
Proenza Schouler Collection - *SKIP* 
Très Cheek 2014 Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Playland Collection - *SKIP* 
3D Glitter Collection - *SKIP* 
Pro Expansion Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Studio Sculpt Shade And Line Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Pro Longwear Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 

*MAY*


Maleficent Collection - *SKIP* 
MSFN repackage/foundation & concealer extension - *SKIP* 
Alluring Aqua Collection - _*3 items*_ 
Waterproof Brow Collection - *SKIP* 
 

*JUNE*


Lorde Collection - *SKIP* 
Pedro Lourenço Collection - *SKIP* 
Prep + Prime BB Collection - *SKIP* 
Sharon and Kelly Osbourne Collection - *SKIP* 
MAC Pro Lipstick Reserve Collection - *SKIP* 
MB/MES repackage and extension - _*??*_ 
Moody Blooms Collection - *SKIP* 
Project L Collection - *SKIP* 
 

*JULY*


Nordstrom Anniversary Collection - *SKIP* 
Studio Nail Lacquer Relaunch Collection - *SKIP* 
Project MN Collection - *SKIP* 
Studio Multi-effect Lash Collection (Nordies/MSO Prelaunch) - *SKIP* 
 

  lets not discuss my Sephora purchases from this month here LOL


----------



## liba (Apr 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> My obvious lapse in the Sephora VIB sale is making me take stock of what I have bought. I think I will be adopting a new rule of one out for each new in. So tonight I sat down in front of my stash and got rid of a few things. A couple of palettes that I don't use and more than enough lipsticks and glosses. I gave some to my roommate to sent to a family in Honduras. I'm giving the other bag to one of those charities that provide make up for women that are interviewing. Tomorrow I start on eyeshadows.


  I think donating makeup to women's charities is a wonderful way to clean out your stash. If there's an item you're sort of on the fence about keeping or not, thinking about how much more it would help women in homeless or abuse shelters to get on with their lives should push it over the edge into letting go of it.

  Good for you, DILLIGAF for taking the higher perspective!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 11, 2014)

Completely off topic, but my 8 month old has been horrible all day today. I'm at my parents' house, but you would think we brought her to the gates of hell the way she's been acting. She's just now falling asleep. This is the first day I'd like to give her back.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> This is the first day I'd like to give her back.


  LOL I have days like that. Is she teething? those are the worst days.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 11, 2014)

Who knows? She has two teeth already. All I know is, if the stork comes around asking for returns, she's going back.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Apr 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> This is the first day I'd like to give her back.


  LOL. I'm sorry, but I can totally relate. I have a 10 month old and he's definitely had his _weeks_. It's challenging, but it's getting better. So, there IS hope for you! Don't worry. 

But those teeth seem to wreak havoc! As far as I can remember, my daughter wasn't such a wuss when she was getting hers….but my son cannot seem to handle it. guess some just handle it differently.

  I hope that you can find some rest and special moments for yourself during those tough times!


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> My obvious lapse in the Sephora VIB sale is making me take stock of what I have bought. I think I will be adopting a new rule of one out for each new in. So tonight I sat down in front of my stash and got rid of a few things. A couple of palettes that I don't use and more than enough lipsticks and glosses. I gave some to my roommate to sent to a family in Honduras. I'm giving the other bag to one of those charities that provide make up for women that are interviewing. Tomorrow I start on eyeshadows.


  Donating is such a wonderful way to take stock of what you have and realize what you don't need by giving to others. I work with foster girls and give them lots of stuff I acquire, and they really appreciate it, and it gives them something to enjoy and feel good about. Huge props to you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Donating is such a wonderful way to take stock of what you have and realize what you don't need by giving to others. I work with foster girls and give them lots of stuff I acquire, and they really appreciate it, and it gives them something to enjoy and feel good about. Huge props to you!


  There are still few upcoming collections that I'm interested in looking at. However I have to be realistic about the amount of things I have. I would have considered selling but I know me I wouldn't send things out on time. I usually give to friends and family when I do my purges but I was recently talking to a friend and she suggested doing this.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 12, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> hautelook shippin does take forever. I be forgettin I ordered lol


  I've had that happen, too!  They do take a LONG time.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I made it through the sephora sale with only a mosturiZer and a clarisonic brush bought!!!!!! That was a big big accomplishment.  Man I actually haven't bought any makeup this week! Not even when pixie posted those mouth watering bright colors.    On other news. I found THE wedding dress.  And it's weird but it's true when you find it everything else just falls into place.  Spent $250 I total. Ridic rigt ? And it's amazing. I'll just post pics when the day comes.    Anywho. Tomorrow imats and what I'm doing to keep myself grounded is taking what I saved for it ($200) in cash and just sticking to it.   So that's That.  Having some wine at home with the fiancé and listening to some beastie boys!  Hope you ladies are having a good Friday (or Saturday) depending where you are. Lol.


  I would love to see the wedding dress! I've always thought I would just buy a regular dress that I really love.  I never wanted to spend thousands on a dress for one day.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 12, 2014)

This thread has been great at getting me to look through my existing lippies, (along with MAC postponing Playland). At most I'm only getting 1 lipstick from it.  I'm only planning to get the blush from P/S.  I will get a few from AA but I'm not sure exactly what yet.  THanks to this thread I'm getting better at seeing what triggers me, and what my true motivations are when I buy something. I've also started getting out all lipsticks I have in a certain color and swatching them.  Now I know that I have 5 oranges, which is plenty, and 7 reds, which is also plenty.  I'm going to do this with every color.  Plus when I swatch them I see which ones I like the best.  Here's the reds that I did yesterday.  The first row, closest to bottom, L to R, is Ruby Woo, relentlessly Red (which I decided is more pink than red), Russian Red, Candy Apple. 2nd row is Glam, So good, and MAC Red.  I forgot to swatch New York Apple. With all of these pretty ones why would I need any more?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> [COLOR=181818]*JANUARY*[/COLOR]
> 
> Huggable Lipcolour Collection - *SKIPPED*
> Feminine Face Collection  - *SKIPPED*
> ...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Eyemazing April Sat 12th: MUA Clear mascara My eyes are sore and puffy so I've just applied some clear mascara today.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 12, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> What was this lipstick challenge?  A different color every day to see how much you actually liked something?


  To see how much you love a colour, and to generally use more of your stash.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 12, 2014)

I missed the memo!  probably while I was avoiding the temptations of swatch linkage that is so common on Specktra {and really is a blessing generally speaking so not complaining} and excitement surrounding new collections.  Sometimes I swear my computer hums with anticipation over the latest collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It just wasn't what I was needing for past 6 months although I do appreciate the service that Specktra provides to the makeup addict.


----------



## singer82 (Apr 12, 2014)

-Ilovemakup84 what a cute store! Congratulations! -Mosha so glad you got the dress if your dreams! And at such an amazing price. You're going to be a beautiful bride! -AudreyC thanks for the kick in tha booty!   Been awhile since I've posted my lippies... Day 1 Lovecraft- occ liptar Day 2 Vacant lipgloss Day 3 Restrict Day 4 Snapdragon Day 5 Venus Day 6 Lavender whip Day 7 Pet Me Please Day 8 Sweet and Sour Day 9  Violet Rain- Estee lauder Day 10 Lush amber Day 11 Whirls and twirls Day 12 Love Long Distance Day 13 Party Parrot & You've got it combo Day 14 Darling cherie- revlon lip stain Day 15 Ruffian Red Day 16 Fire sign *Day 17 Underworld- Illamasqua Day 18 Morning Rose Day 19 Bubble Lounge lipgelee Day 20 Mellow Mood Day 21 Asian Flower Sheen Supreme*


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 12, 2014)

Love It or leave It April   Day 11 was a no-makeup day  Day 12 Foundation: Yaby natural finish liquid foundation in buff Blush, bronzer, eyes: Too Faced A Few of My Favoritte Things palette Highlight: Wet n Wild Reserve Your Cabana (this is my normal undereye setting powder) Lips: Kittenish Patentpolish


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 12, 2014)

Now that the flurry of new collection info and Sephora sale has died down I'm back into *"Use It Up" *mode! Have I mentioned how painfully long it takes to finish things?

  - I put my new Bite lipgloss mini set away until I finish the 2 glosses I have open (1 is really close to being done, the other is barely used). I did keep the one Bite mini out that I used to test and make sure I was keeping the set. The mini Buxom I got with a 100 point perk is also hidden away for later. 

  - I have 3/4 eyeliners left:
  MUFE 19L Light Taupe - Once I finish this I'm planning to use my MAC Dirty Blond Brow Gelcreme for a brown eyeliner.
  MUFE 4L Plum - <3
  MUFE 3L Navy - This looked too harsh on me so I hardly wore it, but then I put the L'Oreal Infallible Silkissime highlighter shade on top - didn't really like this one either - but the combo was a nice slate blue-grey color. Yay to using up 2 'undesirables' at once!

  - Used up 1/5 of the lipsticks I'm working on. Added a lot to this area of my collection lately so it kind of felt like I went backwards.. but now I'll remember this feeling and hopefully avoid doing it again. Last night I tried on every single one of my lip products and I "loved" about 70% and "liked" the rest. After summer is over I'll be doing another purge of my least favorite shades.

  - STILL working on my Painterly Paint Pot.. I got a new one about a month ago because I thought I was almost done but the tiny ring around the edge is just hanging on..

  - Eyeshadows and blushes? Ask me in 10 years.

  My plan of attack now is to write down everything that I feel like I want from now until November's Sephora sale in a big list and then compare it to how many items I use up per year. Hopefully that will keep me grounded. Happy to report that the current number of items on the list is *zero*. I might want a mini eyeliner set if there is one, or a mini set of buxom lipglosses.. depending on where I'm at in those areas in 6 months or so.

  MAC collections I'm just not feeling it.. which is good. Lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 12, 2014)

I made it through Glamour Shopping Week without placing an order, woot! 
  I think I only bought two MAC LE items this year so far, Petal Power and Woodrose, can't think of anything else right now. I could've done without both I guess, especially PP. It's pretty, but being perfectly honest it's a little too shimmery so I haven't reached for it much.

  My list for Alluring Aquatic is the nude Lustre lippie and Golden bronzer. I don't think I'll have the extra funds to get Lorelei e/s. 

  Have been thinking about investing in hot rollers. My hair is so thin, flat and soft (like baby hair, lol) and I've tried pretty much everything to give it waves, or at least some volume, except those.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I made it through Glamour Shopping Week without placing an order, woot!
> I think I only bought two MAC LE items this year so far, Petal Power and Woodrose, can't think of anything else right now. I could've done without both I guess, especially PP. It's pretty, but being perfectly honest it's a little too shimmery so I haven't reached for it much.
> 
> My list for Alluring Aquatic is the nude Lustre lippie and Golden bronzer. I don't think I'll have the extra funds to get Lorelei e/s.
> ...


  Good job on avoiding orders! I find it really useful if I go back and think about what I've purchased or skipped and how I felt about it like a week or two later. Realizing you could have done without something is really motivating for avoiding future purchases.

  I'm slightly interested in the nude Lustre from AA as well (that or the rose Cremesheen) but I hope there's some better swatches before it launches. I would go to the counter but for LE collections (especially ones with special packaging), I wouldn't be able to make it there before things sold out.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is my blush box. I've got them out of their boxes and ready to encourage me to rummage for good colours, a big change!  My beauty aim is to get my stash fitting into two of these boxes, as I've got a box for lipsticks, eye products and a small box for face products currently.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Have been thinking about investing in hot rollers. My hair is so thin, flat and soft (like baby hair, lol) and I've tried pretty much everything to give it waves, or at least some volume, except those.


    This is actually a pain but I have a LOT of very fine, flat hair.  A LOT.  Most people do not realize I have fine hair because there is so very very much of it.... not just length wise but amount wise.  Hairdressers have complained since I was in my teens about how much hair I have and how long it takes to dry simply because I have so much of it.  I have used hot rollers and then used to shake out the curls with my head upside down while spraying on tons and tons of hair spray.  Hey it was the 80's!  But for long lasting no hairspray or gel needed curls the best thing I found was el cheap-o sponge curlers.  I used to wash my hair at night and towel dry then put them in rollers.  When my hair was long I used to piggy back the curlers...2 to 3 per strand.  The curls lasted for days and days with no product usage to maintain.  And trust me I used everything ... steam rollers, hot rollers, curling irons etc etc.  They are very comfortable to sleep in and come in various sizes.  I used to use the large ones with maybe a few mediums near my nape so that the tighter curls would lift up the hair from underneath.  This is what I am talking about:

  http://www.fishpond.com/Beauty/Vidal-Sassoon-Vs18304-Jumbo-Foam-Rollers-8-Count/0078729183045?utm_source=googleps&utm_medium=ps&utm_campaign=US&gclid=CNGm7bHK270CFaLm7AodhUAAeQ

  Conair, Goody, Videl Sassoon, Hollywood etc lots of places produce them and also in economy packs with various sizes.  I used to buy whatever I could find at the local drugstore at the time.  If I were not married I would be all over the sponge rollers still because I really dislike having flat hair all the time.  But I think my husband would freak out if I came to bed in them....  Seriously I would set my hair a couple of times a week but I am blessed in not producing a lot of sebum so can get away without washing my hair.  Google came up with several you tube tutorials and there are several articles on how to achieve various looks.  I did not like the sponge rods myself although I believe they are to mimic the old rag curlers so might be worth a look again.... if I did not think my husband would worry about my deciding I wanted to buy a housecoat and sit around in curlers all the time.  Oi.  

  Your comment made me realize how much I miss using them.  I actually only wash my hair once every week to 10 days now so I think sleeping in curlers that infrequently might be acceptable.  I do own hot curlers and a bottle of hair spray for when he wants me to doll up.  I just have to wash my hair afterwards because I of the hairspray funkiness and my hair is past waist length so a hassle to wash and comb out so I avoid all of that.  Most often I just pin it up or braid it if I want something other than strait and man okay I miss curls

  gah


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 12, 2014)

adding you can always just buy a set in largest size for about the price of a lipstick at drugstore and then if you like them add more for more hair being curled {to root instead of say just ends or to root whole head vs just in front with just ends everywhere else or less hair per roller so tighter curls etc etc} or size of curls.  They are pretty inexpensive here although I was shocked by google prices.  The internet seems to charge a LOT more than I have seen them for in person


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 12, 2014)

aha here is the flip over and shake out look that I used to do but this gal used the velcro curlers instead of hot rollers:  I think it looks nice or is it terribly dated?  Ladies weigh in before I horrify my husband with sleeping in curlers PLEASE

  http://therealhousewife.com/blog/random-thoughts/


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 12, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> aha here is the flip over and shake out look that I used to do but this gal used the velcro curlers instead of hot rollers:  I think it looks nice or is it terribly dated?  Ladies weigh in before I horrify my husband with sleeping in curlers PLEASE
> 
> http://therealhousewife.com/blog/random-thoughts/


  I want! Doesn't look dated to me but I don't follow trends (neon? skip! orange lipstick? skip!). I also have tons of fine flat hair.. Finally found my hairdresser soulmate, but my hair really only looks amazing and volumized when she styles it for me.

  I know I wouldn't be able to sleep in the big velcro ones but I'm game to try some others. I had some foamy ones in the past but they just made too many kinks. Maybe there's some better ones out now.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 12, 2014)

ah veronika~~ the trick to the foam or sponge rollers is to move the bar to be underneath the roller that is close to your scalp.... let me see if I can find a picture...


  http://bygumbygolly.com/2011/09/how-i-do-late-30searly-40s-sponge/

  she has shoulder length and is a vintage loving knitter which is how I know her site... I recognized her face so clicked.  

  I used velcro once or twice and I could hear my hair ripping.  The curls also ended up fuzzy as all get out because they ends clung to the velcro.  Shudders.  I didn't use papers or setting gel at all but I have been clicking on links since I started looking up information and it seems very few gals actually sleep in their curlers anymore but  just do a quick mist or setting gel then set in curlers.  I still maintain that I could hold a curl until wash day {or rain!!!} if I slept in my curlers.  Even with hair at mid back I used to piggy back my curlers ~~ by that I mean I wrapped the strand around curler and felt the curler was too full to dry by morning and finished strand with another curler {or two!} That was when I went for ringlets.  I paid for a perm once and ummm they charged me over $200 for my hair length so yeah I learned to set my own hair right quick.  This was when I was right around 1990 so crazy expensive.  I don't know why I always say 80's... it was late 80's early 90's when I was all about the curly hair.  Easier than piggy backing was just using smaller sections of hair or just doing the ends for back ....  I always likes more curls near my face for framing purposes and the back could just curl towards end... It was if I had worn a cap over back of head so all the rollers were at base of nape and lots near face if that makes sense


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 12, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> ah veronika~~ the trick to the foam or sponge rollers is to move the bar to be underneath the roller that is close to your scalp.... let me see if I can find a picture...
> 
> http://bygumbygolly.com/2011/09/how-i-do-late-30searly-40s-sponge/


  Hmm.. I'll have to practice! Thanks.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 12, 2014)

elkaknits said:


> This is actually a pain but I have a LOT of very fine, flat hair.  A LOT.  Most people do not realize I have fine hair because there is so very very much of it.... not just length wise but amount wise.  Hairdressers have complained since I was in my teens about how much hair I have and how long it takes to dry simply because I have so much of it.  I have used hot rollers and then used to shake out the curls with my head upside down while spraying on tons and tons of hair spray.  Hey it was the 80's!  But for long lasting no hairspray or gel needed curls the best thing I found was el cheap-o sponge curlers.  I used to wash my hair at night and towel dry then put them in rollers.  When my hair was long I used to piggy back the curlers...2 to 3 per strand.  The curls lasted for days and days with no product usage to maintain.  And trust me I used everything ... steam rollers, hot rollers, curling irons etc etc.  They are very comfortable to sleep in and come in various sizes.  I used to use the large ones with maybe a few mediums near my nape so that the tighter curls would lift up the hair from underneath.  This is what I am talking about:
> 
> http://www.fishpond.com/Beauty/Vidal-Sassoon-Vs18304-Jumbo-Foam-Rollers-8-Count/0078729183045?utm_source=googleps&utm_medium=ps&utm_campaign=US&gclid=CNGm7bHK270CFaLm7AodhUAAeQ
> 
> ...


  Thank you for the tips  I have tried different soft rollers, although not like the ones in your link. I also bought one pack of those big velcro ones to try, but that didn't really work.
  I don't really like having rollers in over night, so I liked the idea of hot rollers, to pop them in, do my makeup etc in the meantime, and have volume when I take them out. But maybe that would be too good to be true. I've been reading Amazon reviews but couldn't really decide wether to get some, or which ones.
  I'll look for those foam rollers next time I go drugstore shopping.

  You're lucky you don't have to wash your hair often, I could never ever go that long. I wash them every day or every 2nd. They get greasy fast and also I sweat easily, for whatever reason.
  My hair is pretty long too, I guess that's another reason why curls etc dont really last. I've been wanting to chop a good bit off again (still keep it long though), but I hate going to the hairdresser. Always did. Last time I went was end of last year and I've been dreading it since. She kept telling me how terribly thin my hair is and how extremely huge my forehead, so I left there feeling anything but pretty and don't wanna go back. I've had them all one length since childhood, but I have been meaning to get bangs for a while to at least try and hide my forehead a little bit, but the two hairdessers I last went to didn't cut it how I wanted it so I ended up cutting the bangs myself. Maybe I look crazy, but it can't be worse than what they did, lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 12, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] Finding a good hairdresser is almost as important as finding a significant other (sometimes more imimportant).


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh No do not go to a hair dresser that makes you feel terrible about yourself.  That is horrid!  From my google searching a lot of gals are blow drying their hair, putting in some setting lotion, adding curlers while hair is still warm then doing make-up or what not for about half an hour.  Maybe blast with a wee bit of heat after put in rollers and letting them cool.  You could also mist with a water and setting lotion solution so that the hair is not soaking wet and dries quickly while doing your morning breakfast, getting dressed, make-up routine.  

  Honestly I knew a lot of gals who used to shower, blow dry hair, put in curlers then eat, dress, make up etc etc and take out curlers at last possible minute.  I did use hot rollers for a while but hated all the hair spray especially once I really grew my hair long because of the washing.  If you do not mind washing your hair every other day then it makes no difference for you if you use setting lotions or hair spray.  Re hair spray I always removed hot rollers, flipped over and sprayed the underside and finger combed, shook our curls, or brushed from underneath then flipped upright.  That way my hair that boyfriend would touch and others would see was still touchable and had movement but the underpinnings would maintain the volume.  Rather like a bra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh dear I didn't just say that


----------



## singer82 (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 22 Style Curve. Omg think this is my fav newly discovered again lippies. Such an awesome color! Then leaves a pretty lip stain


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

So I stuck to my budget at imats! Yay! Only went over like $40 bucks extra cause I found that organic aloe Vera lotion thing and I had to get it cause my skin is so dry and ridic and after I tried this it was like putting cold water on a burn.... . Anyway.  I had a strict budget of $300.  And a list.  I actually got less things than my list : at hakuhodo I didn't go crazy cause I had already gotten Wayne goss and sigma ones... Lime crime was the big bill of the night and I went over the list. But I went to sugarpill and only got two things since my electric palette had similar colors latest to the electrocutes I originally wanted.   Got some brushes, lippys, eyeliner... Discovered some nice brands I'll post about it tomorrow cause I'm just beat.  Skyped w Wayne goss and selfied with some cool people... Went to some of the seminars but I think tomorrow I'll get more seminars in I wanted to see (I originally wanted to go Sunday for some of the stuff going on Tomo) so my lowbuy was a bit compromised but now I'm skipping a lot of the new collections cause I got stuff that's similar for less.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh and special fx stuff for hallows. Cause come on. I always run out of zombie makeup and blood.    I always need new bloooodd! Lol.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 


DAY 30!!!   





  I may actually keep going with this.  I have SOOO many lipsticks and I'm enjoying rediscovering old loves and purging the yucks.

  Day 30:  Revlon Jungle Peach...  I caved and bought 3 l/s from the Legacy collection.  I'm so glad I got this one.  I'm obsessed with the makeup of the 60's so it's really fun for me to have this one.  The first time I tried on JP I thought it emphasized the dry patches on my lips.  I wore it today over the MAC P&P lip stuff and it looks so smooth and perfect.  It's a YAY for sure!!



  Congratulations!

  Wow! _Jungle Peach_! That was the color i got my mother to wear instead of a bad red back in the 1960s. She wore it until Revlon discontinued it. She used it on her lips and her cheeks. Then she searched for a similar color. That was a real flash back!


----------



## nazih09 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have broke down and ordered 3 of the clinique cheek pops from nordstrom because of the 10% off


----------



## lilinah (Apr 12, 2014)

*--= 30 lipsticks 30 =--*

  Day 9 : Friday - Revlon ColorBurst Lip Butter in _Pink Lemonade_.
  This was actually a recent purchase. I went to Target for wipes and TP, and picked this up, too. I'd seen a photo of it and it looked like it would work. And it does. A sheer warm pink for relaxed days with little makeup, when i want a touch of color to look a bit more finished. A KEEPER

  Day 10: Today, Saturday - sephora Lip Attitude - Star Lipstick in _S12_ (_Plum Vertigo_) - frosted medium deep plum.
  This is moisturizing and it has some lovely multi-color shimmer. I haven't worn it in ages. A KEEPER

  I have so many lipsticks that i'm gonna have to keep this up for many more months.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I always need new bloooodd! Lol.


  I always grab blood at Target or Wal-mart at the end of the season. Usually at 50% off or better.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> You're lucky you don't have to wash your hair often, I could never ever go that long. I wash them every day or every 2nd. They get greasy fast and also I sweat easily, for whatever reason.
> My hair is pretty long too, I guess that's another reason why curls etc dont really last. I've been wanting to chop a good bit off again (still keep it long though), but I hate going to the hairdresser. Always did. Last time I went was end of last year and I've been dreading it since. *She kept telling me how terribly thin my hair is and how extremely huge my forehead, so I left there feeling anything but pretty and don't wanna go back.* I've had them all one length since childhood, but I have been meaning to get bangs for a while to at least try and hide my forehead a little bit, but the two hairdessers I last went to didn't cut it how I wanted it so I ended up cutting the bangs myself. Maybe I look crazy, but it can't be worse than what they did, lol.


  That's horrible!! I wouldn't go back to that hairdresser ever!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap 
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream 
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen
Day 21:Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Plum Valour 
Day 22: MAC Hug Me 
Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored
Day 24: MAC RiRi Woo
Day 25: OCC Lip Tar in Black Dahlia 
Day 26: Hourglass Opaque Liquid Lipstick in Icon: Still wearing reds 
Day 27: NYX Butter Gloss in Tiramisu 
Day 28: Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Bordeaux.
Day 29: Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Port

Same reaction to this lippie that I had yesterday.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 12, 2014)

lilinah said:


> *--=30lipsticks30=--*
> Day 2 (Friday 4 April) : Kat Von D. Foiled Love Lipstick in _Oh My Goth_ - semi-matte “metallic deep amethyst [plum] with iridescent micro glitter” - I LOVE the color and finish. This one is NOT going away.
> 
> No compliments, but we did a concert last night and one piece was a premiere, so we were all a little preoccupied and nervous, since we messed up terribly during our sound check. It wasn't perfect, but it came off OK. The audience was cheering, so that was nice. I play in two Balinese gamelans, and the concert featured dances in 4 out of 7 pieces.
> ...


  Here's a picture of most of us taken at our Friday 4 April concert




  I'm the short female standing up next to the guys in burgundy jackets on the right... There were four dances and most of the dancers had to change their costumes while we played an instrumental piece.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you for the tips  I have tried different soft rollers, although not like the ones in your link. I also bought one pack of those big velcro ones to try, but that didn't really work.
> I don't really like having rollers in over night, so I liked the idea of hot rollers, to pop them in, do my makeup etc in the meantime, and have volume when I take them out. But maybe that would be too good to be true. I've been reading Amazon reviews but couldn't really decide wether to get some, or which ones.
> I'll look for those foam rollers next time I go drugstore shopping.
> 
> ...


  This is going to sound crazy.  But I have naturally curly hair, however when it is straight, it's soft and fine and doesn't hold a curl.   My hair dresser uses one of those curling wands with hair spray and makes small curls that eventually fall out. Loose waves?? Forget about it, my hair is flat the next day.


----------



## singer82 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you so much Liba. Your opinion means so much to me. It's not only friends, feel like it's coworkers n family too. Everyone has thier vices. Music and makeup are mine. Some people go out and party thier money away. And more power to them. I dont judge them for it. But for me music, going to concerts, and having makeup are things that I choose to spend my hard earned money on. And these things get me through the day. The fact that a shade of lipstick can change my whole mood and day... Is such a powerful thing. And everyone here are the only people that understand that bond. So screw em!    I am so glad we have this particular thread. Because as we are all here discussing our lives. And to support our common interest in makeup. It's such a wonderful thing to have. As we go through life priorities change. This thread has helped me focus on the fact that it's time to be more selective about my makeup purchases. I feel I haven't really lived life yet. I've always felt I'm not good enough for the wonderful things in life. I've grown so much as a person and now it's time to get out of waitressing, get a career, get a house, go on vacations, start a family. Those are the things I need to save for. But still want the comfort that makeup gives us. This thread helps keep that balance.  TEAM LOW BUY WOOT WOOT! lol :yaay:  





liba said:


> I'm sorry you have to deal with friends acting weird about your collection of makeup. I've got a friend who does that sort of crap and you know how I nipped it in the bud? I'd always offer to do her makeup for her if we got together before going out. I come up with a nice new look for whatever outfit she's got on and I always make her skin and eyes look particularly great. She stopped acting judgmental and started being all eager for me to do her face for her instead.  BAM! :busted:   On another note: No huge deal about worrying about your lists for the new collections! I'm sure I will see all the collections and will do my usual talk-a-thon and will be happy to make some individual suggestions for you personally. Just let me know what you want me to take a peek at. This way you won't have to stress out so much about buying before trying, since I know you're not able to get to a counter so easily.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 12, 2014)

What is everyones opinion on buying a backup of a colour you're nowhere near finishing if it's LE and HTF.......are backups always a no-no until you hit pan?  Would appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

Deesea said:


> What is everyones opinion on buying a backup of a colour you're nowhere near finishing if it's LE and HTF.......are backups always a no-no until you hit pan?  Would appreciate your thoughts!


  I rarely back up. Not because I don't love it but because I wont use it. If I do back up something and It looks like I wont use it I gift it to my sister. She has a common interest in makeup and I guess its a good thing we live in different states because we enable each other. I bought Flaunting It Kissable Lip Color and I'm now on my back up tube. While I would love another one I want to leave that space open for another awesome product that I will like just as much.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
  You're lucky you don't have to wash your hair often, I could never ever go that long. I wash them every day or every 2nd. They get greasy fast and also I sweat easily, for whatever reason.
  My hair is pretty long too, I guess that's another reason why curls etc dont really last. I've been wanting to chop a good bit off again (still keep it long though), but I hate going to the hairdresser. Always did. *Last time I went was end of last year and I've been dreading it since. She kept telling me how terribly thin my hair is and how extremely huge my forehead, so I left there feeling anything but pretty and don't wanna go back.* I've had them all one length since childhood, but I have been meaning to get bangs for a while to at least try and hide my forehead a little bit, but the two hairdessers I last went to didn't cut it how I wanted it so I ended up cutting the bangs myself. Maybe I look crazy, but it can't be worse than what they did, lol.



  That is horrible.  Never go anywhere that makes you feel less than beautiful and valued.  If there's a way to report such a person, I'd do that also.  Talk about beating up someone's confidence, that's disgusting.  You're beautiful, Naynadine - don't let anyone tell you or make you think otherwise.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 12, 2014)

Deesea said:


> What is everyones opinion on buying a backup of a colour you're nowhere near finishing if it's LE and HTF.......are backups always a no-no until you hit pan?  Would appreciate your thoughts!


  For me, it depends. If it's something I'm going to use often, I back it up. Or if it's a unique color that I love - like Punk Couture. I only got one back up of it, but sometimes, I open my tube and gaze lovingly at the color and wish I had got more... LOL


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 12, 2014)

Deesea said:


> What is everyones opinion on buying a backup of a colour you're nowhere near finishing if it's LE and HTF.......are backups always a no-no until you hit pan?  Would appreciate your thoughts!


  It depends.

  I have a couple items BU'd, but that's it.  I have 2 extra Forever Marilyn Powders. 1 extra The Perfect Cheek blush - which really is THE perfect cheek, I use it when I don't know what to use.  I have a BU of Razzledazzler lipstick that someone sent me in a CP without my knowing she was, which I contemplated on selling but I actually quite like the one I have so kept it.  I have a BU of Glamourdaze l/s, which I'm contemplating selling but I loved it so much when it came out I'm not 100% sure.  I'll have to test it out again.  I have a BU of my ELDW foundation, a BU of Clinique Bottom Lash and a BU of Benefit They're Real! mascara, which was my all time favourite, but I'm now really quite liking Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes - so I'll have to see.

  Oh.. and I have a BU of Parrot e/s.  That be it!

  So I guess it depends how much I love it.  I paid through the nose for a BNIB Parrot before it got re-released, so when it was, I BU'd that bad boy up because I really do think it's such a beautiful blue.  I am thinking of selling 1 of my FM BP's too.

  My BU box is small though, because I know there's a slim chance I'll get through anything other than foundation/concealer in my life.  So I really contemplate it before doing so - as much as I may love anything.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> It depends.
> 
> I have a couple items BU'd, but that's it.  I have 2 extra Forever Marilyn Powders. 1 extra The Perfect Cheek blush - which really is THE perfect cheek, I use it when I don't know what to use.  I have a BU of Razzledazzler lipstick that someone sent me in a CP without my knowing she was, which I contemplated on selling but I actually quite like the one I have so kept it.  I have a BU of Glamourdaze l/s, which I'm contemplating selling but I loved it so much when it came out I'm not 100% sure.  I'll have to test it out again.  I have a BU of my ELDW foundation, a BU of Clinique Bottom Lash and a BU of Benefit They're Real! mascara, which was my all time favourite, but I'm now really quite liking Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes - so I'll have to see.
> 
> ...


  I very rarely back LE products up, and every time I have I've ended up selling it. Because of that, I will no longer buy backups of any colour product. When I'm in the US or when they're on sale, I frequently back up skincare as well as makeup staples such as setting/blot powder, primers, tinted moisturizers/BB creams I know I'll get through, etc). Even then, I never have more than one ahead of me.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 12, 2014)

A little birdie told me that MAC might be making permanent most/all the lippies from All About Orange as well as adding new lippies to the perm range.   I share thing not to start lemmings, but to encourage those of you who might be searching for HTF BUs from AOO (Razzledazzler, Sushi Kiss, Flamingo) to wait and see if the lippie doesn't get added to the perm range (and available for B2M!) soon.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 13, 2014)

Deesea said:


> What is everyones opinion on buying a backup of a colour you're nowhere near finishing if it's LE and HTF.......are backups always a no-no until you hit pan?  Would appreciate your thoughts!


  I have backups of only one thing: MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer, which was discontinued two years ago. The only thing I've ever backed up and likely the only thing I ever will back up. (Not even if I find a motherlode of the long-discontinued-and-still-loved-by-me MAC Scanty l/s (or a dupe) would I back that up.)


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks gals! Is it bad that I had to google bb cream to find out what it was? Lol i don't need a new product to lust after! I was fine before I knew it existed and I'm fine now.... Right?......


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 13, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Thanks gals! Is it bad that I had to google bb cream to find out what it was? Lol i don't need a new product to lust after! I was fine before I knew it existed and I'm fine now.... Right?......


  Right.

  It's basically a more expensive tinted moisturiser.  Don't waste your money.  You want one of those, mix your foundation in with your regular moisturiser.

  I've never bought one, couldn't buy into the hype.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 13, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Right.  It's basically a more expensive tinted moisturiser.  Don't waste your money.  You want one of those, mix your foundation in with your regular moisturiser.  I've never bought one, couldn't buy into the hype.


  I don't wear foundation either, was never a makeup girl growing up, more of a tomboy.... I'm  just barely getting into blushes now at age 30 after exhausting my exploration of eyeshadows in recent years.   Here's my stash :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Almost all the empty spaces are spoken for by various incoming swap items.  Lack of space is my constant reminder not to buy more.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 13, 2014)

Deesea said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I've never bought one, couldn't buy into the hype.
> ...


  Ooh gorgeous!

  Once my new set-up is done I'll take pics of my stash.


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 13, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Right.
> 
> It's basically a more expensive tinted moisturiser.  Don't waste your money.  You want one of those, mix your foundation in with your regular moisturiser.
> 
> I've never bought one, couldn't buy into the hype.


  Well, actually, the original ones from asia (primarily Korea) were meant to be like a skincare / foundation with little product needed to achieve coverage, and did as intended, but when the Western market decided to run with the idea they interpreted it as a glorified tinted moisturizer. There are some brands from the West that actually do it quite well, but it takes looking.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 13, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Right.
> 
> It's basically a more expensive tinted moisturiser.  Don't waste your money.  You want one of those, mix your foundation in with your regular moisturiser.
> 
> ...


  True, but I was meaning the Western ones specifically as I know the Asian ones are so difficult to come across in the Western market.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 13, 2014)

It's DIY Sunday in my house.  We're finishing off my vanity area.  It'll hopefully be done today and I can then post photos of everything.  I do need to re-organise my 9 ALEX drawers but that's alright, the other stuff is all sorted and beautiful.  I'm so excited.  My partner's idea for my mirror etc is wonderful and I can't wait to see it fully executed.  His geek brain never fails to astound me.  <3


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 13, 2014)

I need to get organized but I have to get some work done on the roof to my closet so right now most of the stuff in my closet is in tubs meaning everything is in tubs for the most part  because my dressers are doing double duty, with the exception of my every day and travel makeup which I have stored in several makeup bags and a huge wicker basket. I was easily able to out 40 lipsticks and some glosses in a bag for the lipstick challenge so that gives an idea of how much lipstick I have currently. Plus I need a make up  storage area that works with my living space.


shellygrrl said:


> I have backups of only one thing: MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer, which was discontinued two years ago. The only thing I've ever backed up and likely the only thing I ever will back up. (Not even if I find a motherlode of the long-discontinued-and-still-loved-by-me MAC Scanty l/s (or a dupe) would I back that up.)


*Shellygrrl,*  I learned that they still sell our beloved  MAC Studio Sculpt in Asia and Dubai.. I'm ever so tempted to call and order like 5 back ups but so far I've resisted. I think I have one more plus the one I have open. Still SMDH over that decision.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I PM'd you back sweetie... I'm all over this for you!   *** And to all the Low-Buy Group: Getting organized is the single most important thing I've done to help myself not only USE my stash but also curb my spending! Because now I actually KNOW and SEE what I have! I HIGHLY recommend getting organized! And it's Spring... so look at it as a Low-Buy Spring Cleaning challenge! HeeHee


  Totally agree with you, I just ordered a couple for Muji's as I have items in my Vanity drawer & someone else that don't get No luv lol. If anyone is wanting to purchase the Muji drawers or add to , the site is currently have a sale! Think its 20% off so now is a good time to buy. Just wanted to share. @Peachtwist, luv the hair!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 13, 2014)

I never backed up anything because there's always something newer coming down the pike. Also, by the time I finish a lipstick/gloss, I'm over it.  Finally, I got too much ish to be thinking about backups.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 13, 2014)

NEW ATTITUDE!
  i need to get real and realise what i have it too much and focus on using it all up.
  why?
  because h&m will be collaborating with alexander wang in november!
  and i would be dissapointed if i couldnt manage to save for THAT!

  so makeup MUST take a back seat!
  looking at just the mac list i had for the upcoming collections, it looked more than i needed, so im whittling it down further today. ive just shown collections that ive bought from, want to buy from or are unsure about:

*JANUARY*


Viva Glam Rihanna Collection - *WANT TO BUY* 
 
*FEBRUARY*


Lightful with Marine Bright Formula - *SKIPPED, I have BU of the moisturizer I've just started on* 
A Fantasy of Flowers Collection - _*B2M for snapdragon l/s*_ 
Prep + Prime CC Colour Correct Collection - *INTEND TO BUY - **SKIP, i think i'd rather try Bobbi Brown CC* 
Prep + Prime Natural Radiance Collection - *BOUGHT Radiant Pink Primer* 
 
*MARCH*


Mineralize Eye Shadow Collection - *BOUGHT Waft of Grey Quad* 
Fall 14 Trend Forecast Collection - *MAYBE purchase lip palette - **NOW A SKIP* 
 
*APRIL*


MAC By Request 2014 Eye Shadow Collection - *BOUGHT Butterscotch es* 
Proenza Schouler Collection - *MAYBE Pinkfringe ls - MUST SWATCH INSTORE THOUGH* 
Pro Expansion Collection - *BOUGHT Full Coverage foundation* 
 
*MAY*


MSFN repackage/foundation & concealer extension - *SKIP until need a replacement for msfn* 
Alluring Aqua Collection - _*BUY 3 ls, edsf, blush, 2 nail polish, 1 es - *__*NOW try to limit to 2 ls and 2 nail polish*_ 
 
*JUNE*


Lorde Collection - *BUY* 
Pedro Lourenço Collection - *MAYBE, will try to SKIP - NOW WILL SKIP* 
Sharon and Kelly Osbourne Collection - *BUY 4 ls, msf, blush, quad - NOW will probably not get all lippies, require swatches.* 
Moody Blooms Collection - *BUY black ivy and nightshade fluidlines*


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 13, 2014)

Eyemazing April Sun 13th: Nars Zardoz Cream es Used to line, I think this is a black I feel comfortable with as it's not so stark. Lined upper waterline with it. Illamasqua vow pencil lower waterline and I applied it over tear duct too to prevent any black slippage. Ysl faux cils mascara.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 13, 2014)

*JANUARY*


Huggable Lipcolour Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Feminine Face Collection  - *SKIPPED* 
Vintage Vamp Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Viva Glam Rihanna Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 
*FEBRUARY*


Lightful with Marine Bright Formula - *SKIPPED* 
A Fantasy of Flowers Collection - *ROSE LILY* 
Prep + Prime CC Colour Correct Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Prep + Prime Natural Radiance Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Colour Carnival Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 
*MARCH*


Mineralize Eye Shadow x4 Collection - *SKIPPED* 
MAC Travel Case Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Mineralize Glass Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Fall 14 Trend Forecast Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Studio Sculpt Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Altogether, Peachy Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 
*APRIL*


MAC By Request 2014 Lipstick Collection - *SKIPPED* 
MAC By Request 2014 Eye Shadow Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Patentpolish Lip Pencil Collection - *KITTENISH, REVVED UP, PLEASANT, FEARLESS* 
Proenza Schouler Collection - *SKIP* 
Très Cheek 2014 Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Playland Collection - *SKIP* 
3D Glitter Collection - *SKIP* 
Pro Expansion Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Studio Sculpt Shade And Line Collection - *SKIPPED* 
Pro Longwear Collection - *SKIPPED* 
 
*MAY*


Maleficent Collection - *SKIP* 
MSFN repackage/foundation & concealer extension - *SKIP (BUT 2X MSFN IN ORIGINAL PACKAGING)* 
Alluring Aqua Collection - *MAYBE SIREN SONG OR MYSTICAL.. OR GOLDEN.. OR ONE OF THE BLUSHES.. OR THE PURPLE EDES. OR NOTHING. NEED SWATCHES. * 
Waterproof Brow Collection - *SKIP* 
 
*JUNE*


Lorde Collection - *SKIP* 
Pedro Lourenço Collection - *MAYBE BLUSH DUO* 
Prep + Prime BB Collection - *SKIP* 
Sharon and Kelly Osbourne Collection - *SKIP* 
MAC Pro Lipstick Reserve Collection - *MAYBE B2M FOR RAZZLEDAZZLER OR GIDDY OR SWEET AND SOUR* 
MB/MES repackage and extension - *SKIP* 
Moody Blooms Collection - *MAYBE SIMPLY WOW OR NIGHTSHADE * 
Project L Collection - *??* 
 
*JULY*


Nordstrom Anniversary Collection - *SKIP* 
Studio Nail Lacquer Relaunch Collection - *SKIP* 
Project MN Collection - *??* 
Studio Multi-effect Lash Collection (Nordies/MSO Prelaunch) - *SKIP* 
 

  Not looking too bad.. just need to figure out AA. Lots of maybes that I need time to narrow down.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 13, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> NEW ATTITUDE!
> i need to get real and realise what i have it too much and focus on using it all up.
> *why?*
> *because h&m will be collaborating with alexander wang in november!*
> ...


  I just read that. He's my favorite designer, not sure how I feel about this, I'm not a fan of the H&M collaborations for some reason. I did buy some stuff from the Lanvin one and a bag from the Jimmy Choo one, but then I never used it. Oh, and shoes from the MMM collection which I ended selling. It's like it's this huge buzz when these collections come out but two weeks later I'm meh about them and don't wanna wear them. 
  I'd really recommend to wait for the sale. They usually reduce the designer collections 50% very soon after the launch (2-3 weeks maybe?) and you should still be able to get most things then. Online that is, don't know about stores. 

  Now what I would go absolutely crazy for is if there were lipsticks or other makeup items in the collection. The Lanvin lipsticks were great! Although the pink is too bright for me and I have it in my sale. 
  I've been wishing for a MAC x Alexander Wang collection for a while, too.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you, @Peachtiwst    I just read that. He's my favorite designer, not sure how I feel about this, I'm not a fan of the H&M collaborations for some reason. I did buy some stuff from the Lanvin one and a bag from the Jimmy Choo one, but then I never used it. Oh, and shoes from the MMM collection which I ended selling. It's like it's this huge buzz when these collections come out but two weeks later I'm meh about them and don't wanna wear them.  I'd really recommend to wait for the sale. They usually reduce the designer collections 50% very soon after the launch (2-3 weeks maybe?) and you should still be able to get most things then. Online that is, don't know about stores.   Now what I would go absolutely crazy for is if there were lipsticks or other makeup items in the collection. The Lanvin lipsticks were great! Although the pink is too bright for me and I have it in my sale.  I've been wishing for a MAC x Alexander Wang collection for a while, too.


  Oh I totally agree about the hype, I've qued for several collaborations with varying level of success, I dont own a lot of it I end up deciding I don't actually like it and then can't sell it on because it's true the bits that are left for sale go for pennies: marni leather jackets for £15 in store! If it were any other collab I would skip and see what I could get in the sale. Me and my sis would dream up this collab, thinking gah it'll never happen... I only have one wang bag and a T shirt and hoodie but my sis has 2 bags, a clutch, iPad case and evening bag as well as shoes and skirts, Wang is what she aims for!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 13, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Me and my sis would dream up this collab, thinking gah it'll never happen... I only have one wang bag and a T shirt and hoodie but my sis has 2 bags, a clutch, iPad case and evening bag as well as shoes and skirts, Wang is what she aims for!


  I only own one pair of shoes, and T by AW pants. I'm kicking myself always and forever for not having the funds when I saw a pair of ankle boots on sale that I really wanted 
  I'll definitely check out the collection. I doubt I'll get any of the clothes, but I wouldn't mind some accessories like sunglasses, etc.
  Hopefully some pics of the collection will pop up soon!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 13, 2014)

Mk.  I really, really need a rant and it's completely and utterly off topic but I have no where else to go so I just need to get it out.  Sorry folks, feel free to ignore this if you'd like to!

  It's time I quit for the day.

  I can't count how many times I've somehow managed to hurt myself today.  Whether it be walking into something, burning myself with hot water, breaking shadows while depotting, getting sawdust in my eyes, stubbing my feet, feeling nauseous, etc.

  I am done.

  I burst into tears earlier while I was painting the part of my vanity we're making, after yelling, and my partner thought I was yelling at him so he yelled and then I cried and continued painting and then left the room while he clammered around making a ton of noise, banging cupboards and doors and generally being a moody asshole because he thought I was yelling at him/mad at him when in actuality I wasn't.

  One thing he's absolutely terrible with is talking to someone and finding out what is wrong with them.  He just jumps to conclusions and is a dick until he actually knows what is going on.

  I slept like crap last night and apparently woke him up in the middle of the night yelling his name and yelling in my sleep about god knows what.  It's 5:30pm and I've been up since 6am and I've had breakfast, we went out to get some paint and some electrical stuff for the vanity, came home, I had something to eat while he was cutting the wood because with all my meds I'm unable to have a completely empty stomach because I end up so nauseous I vomit if I'm not careful.  I then proceeded to start depotting more of my shadows because god knows I totally need the empties for B2M (kidding, but they'll come in handy.)  Today I've done all of my pinks, my oranges, my yellows, an extra green and blue I forgot.  All I have left to do is Browns, Highlights, Silver/Grey/Blacks.

  I've done more than I usually do in a day and more than I'm supposed to with my medical condition (Dr's say the best thing to do is absolutely nothing 99.99% of the time, but we all know in real life that's just impossible.)

  I'm sat down with some grape juice to give myself a bit of sugar while he cooks dinner (2nd time in the entire time we've been together).  On the way out of the kitchen I managed to knock myself onto something AGAIN and told him he can just give me Salmonella and knock me off.  I didn't mean it but I'm just fed up.

  Oh. Also.

  Yesterday I went to the pharmacy because my middle finger on my right hand has been so sore I can't straighten it if it's bent without prying it open due to the pain, I also have a lot of severe pain in my thumb and wrist on my right side.  So I got fed up and figured I'd get a splint until I can see a Dr.  I told the Pharmacist I have M.E. but he thinks it's severe nerve damage to cause me this much pain/immobility with it.  Naturally, I can still type no problem because the finger is bent - but when I go to straighten it, it's in agony.

  Okay.

  Done ranting.

  Sorry, I had no where else to go.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I only own one pair of shoes, and T by AW pants. I'm kicking myself always and forever for not having the funds when I saw a pair of ankle boots on sale that I really wanted  I'll definitely check out the collection. I doubt I'll get any of the clothes, but I wouldn't mind some accessories like sunglasses, etc. Hopefully some pics of the collection will pop up soon!


  Is there a tk maxx in germany? Me and sis have found seasons long past shoes in there!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 13, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@]  I'm sorry about your crappy day, I'm sending you positive vibes and want you to remember tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 13, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Is there a tk maxx in germany? Me and sis have found seasons long past shoes in there!


  Yes, we have, but I've never seen designer stuff there. Probably only in the big cities.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 13, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@] I sympathize, I know doing next to nothing is what's advised in many similar situations too but like you've said you can't live like that. Well done for cracking on with productive stuff, it seems like you may have attempted too much at once!  Be kind to yourself, It takes time finding a balance with things x


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 13, 2014)

Peach twist,  Maybe you should sort out the misunderstanding with your partner first. He's upset because he thinks you're upset with him, and you're upset because now he is upset with you. You will both probably feel better emotionally if you clear the air, and then just try to relax for the rest of the day. You are going to get into more accidents than usual if you are feeling so frustrated and unhappy. Tomorrow you can get a fresh start, and try not to push yourself so hard.  Everyone has a bad day from time to time, so just make up with your partner, take a deep breath, and try to enjoy the rest of your day. You will feel much better when you get rid of the tension between you two. I am sure he will be understanding when you explain what happened.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 13, 2014)

@peachtwist I agree 100% with above. On top of just chillaxing a bit and being kind to yourself I believe you will feel a lot better after having a heart to heart with your guy. Even reading about your day it seemed like you were even more unhappy and stressed after your your misunderstanding


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2014)

(((HUGS))) Peachtwist


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 13, 2014)

All the hugs for Peachtwist. 


Deesea said:


> Thanks gals! Is it bad that I had to google bb cream to find out what it was? Lol i don't need a new product to lust after! I was fine before I knew it existed and I'm fine now.... Right?......





PeachTwist said:


> Right.  It's basically a more expensive tinted moisturiser.  Don't waste your money.  You want one of those, mix your foundation in with your regular moisturiser.  I've never bought one, couldn't buy into the hype.





bellaluv95 said:


> Well, actually, the original ones from asia (primarily Korea) were meant to be like a skincare / foundation with little product needed to achieve coverage, and did as intended, but when the Western market decided to run with the idea they interpreted it as a glorified tinted moisturizer. There are some brands from the West that actually do it quite well, but it takes looking.


  The weird thing is, the original BB cream is a German invention from the 1950s or 60s (depending on your source). A doctor created it to give to her patients, IIRC, and she still sells it even now. But it wasn't till a Korean actress started singing the praises of BB creams in the 2000s that they took off there. Then it got hyped in the west.  And yes, most of the western ones are just overglorified, overpriced tinted moisturizers. The original German one, as well as the Asian ones, have more skincare benefits, and some of the Asian ones have skin whiteners, I believe. I think Asian BBs can be a good alternative to foundation if you're fair with more yellow undertones and have trouble finding a shade or formula that suits you,  or if you live in a very hot climate, or you need a megaton of sun protection because you're outside a lot (many of the Asian BBs have very high SPF), but other than that? You don't need one. You'll likely be just fine with a moisturizer with sunscreen (or a moisturizer and a separate sunscreen) and your existing foundations.  * * *  This week's product analysis...  Maybelline Fit Me! Foundation in #110 - I like the formula. The undertone is correct. At the moment it matches my face well enough but it's a little darker than my neck (which is extremely pale at the moment). In the summer it'll likely be better, but at the moment it isn't. I didn't try mixing in my OCC tint to see if it'll lighten it, or my NARS Sheer Glow (which is probably the best matching foundation I have at the moment, in spite of it running very yellow). So I'll have a go with that. If that doesn't help, I may finally need to buy a white foundation for mixing.  MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 - same thoughts as a week ago  NARS ProPrime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base - My eyeshadow held up for roughly seven-and-a-half hours before I saw creasing. Needs more investigation -- namely, a direct test against my UDPP.  Sleek Ultra Mattes V2 Darks Palette - I used a mixture of Orbit (deep teal) and Noir (in this incarnation, it's more of a dark grey than the ultra black it is in previous palettes) in the outer half to two-thirds of my eye. The colours in the palette overall are lovely. Great selection. And they're really pigmented! But I noticed when using the colours that, while they applied well, they were nearly impossible to blend. Which sucks. I wouldn't repurchase the palette, but I would purchase colours similar to my favourites in there from other brands.  MAC Naked pigment - It's been a while since I've used this. I packed this on the inner half of my eye, to give a little bit of shimmer. I should use it more often, even if it's just as a wash on the entire lid.  Prestige Total Intensity Mascara in Jet Black - Yep. I like this one. Lashes are well-defined, which is the main thing for me. Will repurchase. (Still open to trying out others, though. I've wishlisted one from Bare Minerals that's piqued my interest.)  NARS Blush in Sex Appeal - Love, love, love it. I'll definitely repurchase this. (I think I can see a decent-sized dip in it on one side.)  NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss in Beige - Basically, My Lips But Better in gloss form. Another one I would buy again.


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 13, 2014)

@shellygrrl Thanks for the info! Yeah, I knew about the German Doctor, I guess I just skipped over that because different formulations or the original mass market of them were in Korea. 
  I actually have some Korean ones, as well as the Dior nude one and some other drug store ones, and I think the Korean ones are great.

  My face today was basically:
  Concealer: Bobbi Brown Corrector (under eye)+ Nars Creamy Concealer 
  Powder: Mac MSFN  
  blush: Mac Royal Sunset + Bite of an Apple
  Lipstick: Guerlain "Bee"
  I guess it's a weird combination, but strangely it worked, especially with my outfit.  It's a no hassle sort of day.
  I fell back in love with the Nars concealer, which I had forgotten to use more often.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Am I even allowed in here again? Lol.  I sticked somehow to my list. Blew it for an extra $100.  I'm going to hell. But it was an amazing weekend I got some stuff I really liked, I swatched and compared (I even brought my brushes to compare to some things). Made some informed decisions. And yea went nuts the second day at occ (well. To my excuse they were colors I did have in my radar)... Overall I don't regret anything and back to low buy from now on.    @peachtwist : how about you write him a little letter? Sometimes we can't get our feelings out outloud so maybe write him something?


----------



## katred (Apr 13, 2014)

@peachtwist  Some days have it in for you, I swear. Very sorry to hear about the trials you've been through and I hope that at least you've managed to smooth things over with your partner. Things will improve...


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm feeling really good today because I am starting to see the pan on my Rihanna bronzer.  I'm going to put it up now and grab another bronzer to put in my purse and work on hitting pan on that.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for all your kind comments, guys.

  We managed to sort things out.

  A lot of our issues is his insecurity with a lot of things.  His ex wife did quite a number on him and I think he's still learning to trust again.  Unfortunately, my helping him to learn to trust again means I also have to deal with it when he isn't 100%  I know he's worth it, but sometimes I just wanna scream and up and leave for a few days for a break - but his ex would go visit friends and while gone would threaten to not come back.

  The thing is - I know he loves me an incredible amount.  He would do anything for me.  Tries to do whatever he can to make me happy - and he does make me happy.  The only thing we have an issue with is his lack of trust (believing someone when they say they'll do something etc. he doesn't believe I'd ever cheat, which I wouldn't.) and his mood swings.  I want him to see a Dr regarding them but him trying to get time off work is nearly impossible.  His job demands attention.  When I was in hospital one night til gone 2am, he still was up at 6am to go to work because they're so difficult to deal with.  He took time off to go to a Drs appt and they flipped on him.  He has the legal right to, but he doesn't handle stress well so doesn't bother.

  I see everywhere he's coming from, but everything is black and white with him - no grey.  I'm trying to teach him to find the grey.  It's a challenge and I get frustrated and because of my health I no longer have any friends who I can speak to.  The ones I did have just up and left me when I stopped going out etc so I had to come here.

  Thank you guys again for being my ear when it's needed.  I appreciate it more than you know.  I love you girls.  <3

  Today is a better day.  I'm tired and sore but I'm spending the day on the couch to recuperate from yesterday's antics.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 14, 2014)

Eyemazing April Mon 14th: Estee Lauder surreal skies palette Used all 5 shades, very quick and easy. Estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara: omg, used this sample for the first time today and its amazing. Makes my lashes bigger than Dior show. I have super long awesome lashes anyway (cameras crap so you'll have to believe me ) but I think you can see the difference in my lashes compared  to my previous pics 






  I think mauve colours suit me well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 14, 2014)

Day 1:MAC Lady Danger
Day 2: MAC Hot Chocolate
Day 3: MAC Pleasure Bomb
Day 4: Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in MAU5
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Shameless
Day 6: NYX Butter Gloss in Raspberry Tart
Day 7: Elizabeth Arden 8hr Lip Cream
Day 8: Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Venom
Day 9: NYX Mega Lipgloss in Tea Rose
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk
Day 11: Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color in Plum Adagio 
Day 12: Bite Agave Lip Mask
Day 13:Lo'real Color Riche Extraordinaire Lip Color  in Orange Tempo
Day 14:MAC Kissable Lip Color in Flaunting It
Day 15: NYX Butter Gloss in Vanilla Cream Pie.
Day 16: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Monte Carlo
Day 17: NARS Lipstick in Schiap 
Day 18: NARS Lipstick in Honolulu Honey
Day 19: Elizabeth Arden 8 hr Lip Cream 
Day 20: NYX Soft Matte Lip Creme in Copenhagen
Day 21:Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Plum Valour 
Day 22: MAC Hug Me 
Day 23: MAC Deeply Adored
Day 24: MAC RiRi Woo
Day 25: OCC Lip Tar in Black Dahlia 
Day 26: Hourglass Opaque Liquid Lipstick in Icon: Still wearing reds 
Day 27: NYX Butter Gloss in Tiramisu 
Day 28: Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Bordeaux.
Day 29: Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Port
Day 30: Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Burgandy

That's my 30 days. I'm toying around with keeping this up for another 30 days. I do have a bit of lippies to get through.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 14, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments, guys.
> 
> We managed to sort things out.
> 
> ...


  One thing about the ladies and gents here. They listen and try to listen without judgement. We all come from a place where most of our family and friends don't get our passion around make up. So when I come here I feel like I'm coming home to people that understand me. We understand you PT. If you ever need to just vent, rant or rave feel free to drop us a line. I'm glad that everything is working out better for you today.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 14, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments, guys.  We managed to sort things out.  A lot of our issues is his insecurity with a lot of things.  His ex wife did quite a number on him and I think he's still learning to trust again.  Unfortunately, my helping him to learn to trust again means I also have to deal with it when he isn't 100%  I know he's worth it, but sometimes I just wanna scream and up and leave for a few days for a break - but his ex would go visit friends and while gone would threaten to not come back.  The thing is - I know he loves me an incredible amount.  He would do anything for me.  Tries to do whatever he can to make me happy - and he does make me happy.  The only thing we have an issue with is his lack of trust (believing someone when they say they'll do something etc. he doesn't believe I'd ever cheat, which I wouldn't.) and his mood swings.  I want him to see a Dr regarding them but him trying to get time off work is nearly impossible.  His job demands attention.  When I was in hospital one night til gone 2am, he still was up at 6am to go to work because they're so difficult to deal with.  He took time off to go to a Drs appt and they flipped on him.  He has the legal right to, but he doesn't handle stress well so doesn't bother.  I see everywhere he's coming from, but everything is black and white with him - no grey.  I'm trying to teach him to find the grey.  It's a challenge and I get frustrated and because of my health I no longer have any friends who I can speak to.  The ones I did have just up and left me when I stopped going out etc so I had to come here.  Thank you guys again for being my ear when it's needed.  I appreciate it more than you know.  I love you girls.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 14, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
  Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II
  Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
  Day 11: MAC Brave
  Day 12: p2 Sissi
  Day 13: MAC Bad Gal RiRi
  Day 14: L'Oréal Privée Jennifer Lopez
  Day 15: essence Natural Beauty
  Day 16: Chanel Rouge Velvet La Raffinee - Big love! Running out of lipsticks for this challenge, though. I think there are only a few left and I have to leave out my two really red lipsticks (RiRi Woo and Viva Glam Rihanna) because they are too bright for me during the day.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
That's my 30 days. I'm toying around with keeping this up for another 30 days. I do have a bit of lippies to get through.


   I may join  you on another 30 days even though I'm a few days behind you! Didn't make enough of a dent in my lipstick stash. Plus like you I added a few during the Sephora sale and with my B-day coming up I know I will get some new lippies for presents!

  My Lipstick challenge update

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop
  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 
  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 
  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse
  Day 17: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee
  Day 18 Mabelline color vivids in Vibrant Mandarin
  Day 19 Mac Vivid Imagination
  Day 20  Rouge Dior Nude  263 Swan
  Day 21: Maybelline Blushing beige Nude collection with Jordana rocknrose lip liner
  Day 22: Tom Ford Spanish Pink with Burberry Rosewood lip liner  ( I really love the Combo , I should it cost a fortune! LOL )
  Day 23: Mac  Girl Next Door with Stone lip liner
  Day 24: Revlon Color Burst matte Balm in Shameless
  Day 25: Revlon Matte lipstick in Nude Attitude with Too Faced Perfect Nude lip liner
  Day 26: Mac Flamingo


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Love it or Leave it April!

  Day 13 was another no-makeup day.

  Day 14:

  Foundation: BarryM Matte Flawless Finish foundation (don't know what shade)
  Blush: Essence Life's a Cherry
  Bronzer: Too Faced Chocolate Soleil
  Highlight: BECCA Rose Gold (LE)
  Lips: MAC Morning Rose with Buxom Amy gloss
  Eyes: Lorac Pro Palette with MAC Teddy in the waterline

  UNPOPULAR OPINION - I don't love the Lorac Pro palette. I don't think the colors pack on especially well and they all blend together when I blend. I don't know if I can bring myself to part with it, though.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 14, 2014)

@PeachTwist how are you doing today?


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 14, 2014)

Deesea said:


> What is everyones opinion on buying a backup of a colour you're nowhere near finishing if it's LE and HTF.......are backups always a no-no until you hit pan?  Would appreciate your thoughts!


  I've only backed up two l/s in the 30 something years I've been into makeup.  Until I discovered the MAC world I never even considered it.  I recently sold one of my bu's and kept the other b/c my bff loves the color and tends to use up colors faster than I do.  Other than that I have 2 bu's of Sun Dipped bronzer.  I just opened my 2nd one.  I'm not one to really switch it up with bronzers much so I will definitely use these up.  I hope they eventually make Sun Dipped perm.

  Speaking of bu's though... I stopped by the MAC store this weekend to get cleanse off oil and swatched the Patentpolish l/s.  I caved and bought Kittenish.  OMG I love it so much.  The color is so gorgeous.  Considering how much I used it over the weekend and how little product there is... I may get a bu. The 3rd lip product in 30 years.  I don't feel too badly about that.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 14, 2014)

@PeachTwist  - Wow girl, what a weekend, eh!?  Glad you are on the mend and taking it easy today.  Hope you get some much needed rest.  Fighting sucks big time, but when you stop fighting that's when you know there's big trouble. 

  Hope everyone had a great weekend!  I was sick, so we didn't accomplish much.  I'm looking forward to Easter next weekend (I'm not a woman of faith, but I do love celebrating holidays with our families!).  

Trying to fend off swatches of PS ombre blushes.  They look stunning, but I'm fearful of overly pigmented blush. Maybe because I haven't practiced placement of blush a lot, so I get nervous that I look like a crazy clown or something. LOL.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 14, 2014)

I think my next organizational challenge is going to be to narrow down my lipsticks by color category. I am thinking something like - 5 reds, 5 purples/berries, 5 nudes, 5 (possibly more) corals, 5 fuchsias, 5 light pinks, and 10 medium pink/mauvy/everyday lippies, because that's what I wear most. That's 40 lipsticks but it seems really limiting... Even though I know I don't NEED more than 5 of a very similar shade!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 14, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> I think my next organizational challenge is going to be to narrow down my lipsticks by color category. I am thinking something like - 5 reds, 5 purples/berries, 5 nudes, 5 (possibly more) corals, 5 fuchsias, 5 light pinks, and 10 medium pink/mauvy/everyday lippies, because that's what I wear most. That's 40 lipsticks but it seems really limiting... Even though I know I don't NEED more than 5 of a very similar shade!


  I did a similar rough purge. I think once I've done a few more weeks of my eye challenge I'll be able to get the numbers down more.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 14, 2014)

It's official. I hate MAC lipglass. I just can't get past the stickiness of it. I've been trying to rotate through all of my products this month (doing my own 30 day challenge but trying to get through all categories, not just lipstick) and I've ended up taking both l/g off the day I've worn them.

  I'm keeping Underdressed because I quite like it over another lipstick, but the other two are going BTM. I prefer CSG and the couple of Buxom samples I've gotten.

  What I love the most are my Huggables; they're largely replaced my more opaque gloss and rendered them largely unnecessary; I really hope that they make that formulation permanent.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought Toying Around about an hour ago and I'm having severe buyer's remorse over it. I think I should cancel my order.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bought Toying Around about an hour ago and I'm having severe buyer's remorse over it. I think I should cancel my order.


  Cancel it if you can! Or try to swap it.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Cancel it if you can! Or try to swap it.


  I'm trying to get on Nordie's live chat but it keeps giving me errors, I'm going to try and call them when I go on break.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 14, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @PeachTwist  - Wow girl, what a weekend, eh!?  Glad you are on the mend and taking it easy today.  Hope you get some much needed rest.  Fighting sucks big time, but when you stop fighting that's when you know there's big trouble.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!  I was sick, so we didn't accomplish much.  I'm looking forward to Easter next weekend (I'm not a woman of faith, but I do love celebrating holidays with our families!).
> 
> Trying to fend off swatches of PS ombre blushes.  They look stunning, but I'm fearful of overly pigmented blush. Maybe because I haven't practiced placement of blush a lot, so I get nervous that I look like a crazy clown or something. LOL.


  I'm not good with pigmented blushes, eihter. I love MAC Hidden Treasure but I can't apply it for the life of me. Even with the NarsYachiyo and (what I consider) light hand I still feel like it looks crazy.
  Not to enable here, but I don't think the Ombre blushes are _that _pigmented.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It's official. I hate MAC lipglass. I just can't get past the stickiness of it. I've been trying to rotate through all of my products this month (doing my own 30 day challenge but trying to get through all categories, not just lipstick) and I've ended up taking both l/g off the day I've worn them.
> 
> I'm keeping Underdressed because I quite like it over another lipstick, but the other two are going BTM. I prefer CSG and the couple of Buxom samples I've gotten.
> 
> What I love the most are my Huggables; they're largely replaced my more opaque gloss and rendered them largely unnecessary; I really hope that they make that formulation permanent.


now ive started wearing my stash more, i've noticed the variations in so many things. i love csg, plushglass, but lipglass urgh why have i kept buying it!?
  i've just b2m'd a few of mine that felt/smelt a bit 'off' and given the rest to my sis.
  the only ones i have left now are viva glam 1 and embrace me, though i would wear them over the matching lipstick - but i wont be buying lipglass again - EVER!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 14, 2014)

Order canceled! This is so silly, my first order since Huggables and here I am feeling bad about buying.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm not good with pigmented blushes, eihter. I love MAC Hidden Treasure but I can't apply it for the life of me. Even with the NarsYachiyo and (what I consider) light hand I still feel like it looks crazy.
> Not to enable here, but I don't think the Ombre blushes are _that _pigmented.


I have ripe peach and it isn't that pigmented at all. It all depends which part of the blush you use I guess (if you concentrated your brush on the darker part and didn't blend I guess it could be a bit much for some people--haha). I swirl both parts and it is gorgeous peach perfection


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Order canceled! This is so silly, my first order since Huggables and here I am feeling bad about buying.


Good for you though NaomiH! You are definitely standing by your low buy and that is great!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Order canceled! This is so silly, my first order since Huggables and here I am feeling bad about buying.







  It was the best thing to do if you're already regretting the purchase.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It was the best thing to do if you're already regretting the purchase.


  Thanks ladies!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree about lipglasses! I stopped buying them last year. I love the color range but hate the stickiness!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought Toying Around and Red Balloon. I budgeted myself $150(minus tax) up through Pedro and I have $118 left to spend. Alluring Aquatic is looking like a possible skip unless Goddess of the Sea looks amazing, as is the Osbournes collection as the lipsticks are a little too pastel for my taste. I might escape under budget!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I agree about lipglasses! I stopped buying them last year. I love the color range but hate the stickiness!


  Same here. I kept around 5 but for the most part I'm not a fan. Like someone else mentioned I prefer CSG.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 14, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @PeachTwist  - Wow girl, what a weekend, eh!?  Glad you are on the mend and taking it easy today.  Hope you get some much needed rest.  Fighting sucks big time, but when you stop fighting that's when you know there's big trouble.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!  I was sick, so we didn't accomplish much.  I'm looking forward to Easter next weekend (I'm not a woman of faith, but I do love celebrating holidays with our families!).
> 
> Trying to fend off swatches of PS ombre blushes.  They look stunning, but I'm fearful of overly pigmented blush. Maybe because I haven't practiced placement of blush a lot, so I get nervous that I look like a crazy clown or something. LOL.


  Thanks love - very true.  We're okay, he's just having a man period I think.  I am looking forward to seeing my Mom tomorrow though, I haven't seen her in a couple months.  Momma hugs always make me feel better and fix everything.

  I have Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom Ombre's, and while they're beautiful to look at - I don't reach for them.  I don't know if it's fear of using them up or what it is, but I can't bring myself to pay the cost of what they'll be with a couture collection, that's for sure.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 14, 2014)

Never been a gloss girl - never will.  Too much risk of hair going in it, yuck.

  I ordered some more drawer organisers today.  I'm still waiting on my other package of them to show up but I can never have too many of the damn things, lol.  I refuse to stop until I have my main vanity drawer exactly how I want it.  It won't be perfect until I've sorted out my lipstick organisation but it'll be close enough that once the current organisers are here and my vanity is finishing being "built" (we just have the sockets to sort etc) that I'll take pictures.  I'm so proud and happy with it, lol.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 14, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Same here. I kept around 5 but for the most part I'm not a fan. Like someone else mentioned I prefer CSG.


  Oh I love CSG! Those are my fave lipglosses by far!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Oh, I like the thought of tracking this way. I'll play! I haven't included swaps in the list below, but I have included all of my purchases.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> ...


  I'm kicking myself for just posting a few days ago that I was ok with my buying pace this year. I'm about halfway through my April challenge, and I'm beyond annoyed with myself. I'll I have yet to repeat any product other than staples (foundation/concealer/powder/mascara) and it will be more than another week before I get through my blush and eyeliners. I don't think I'll get through every eyeshadow this month (even with wearing several most days) and I'll _just_ get through my lip products.

  WHY do I have all this makeup?! No one needs this much variety; I have way too many similar products. What the hell was I thinking? I've gotten rid of a lot of it and it's _still_ way more than any woman could reasonably wear. I don't need a kit; I only do my own makeup. I get bored of things long before I finish them and I have at least two-three years worth of lip products and likely more than a decade's worth of most categories. At some point I'll run out of staples, but not anytime soon.

  Forget low-buy, forget cute packaging. I'm done. I'll reevaluate at the end of the summer and see how much I've gotten through, but this is obscene. I could easily give half of what I have away and not really miss it. I've swapped/sold somewhat from the pic below, but it's still a crazy amount. This doesn't include three foundations and five eyeshadow palettes. I think I've deluded myself into thinking that if I had it all tidy in one drawer that it wasn't _really_ so much. Only it is. 





  I am not buying a single makeup item for six months. I'll see what I've gotten through then, and if I can actually justify a holiday set of lip products. That's what I go through the fastest.

  I've been down this path before, so I should have known better. I had a crap ton of makeup in my mid 20s (but way less than this) but stopped buying when we bought our house and got married and I had other priorities and commitments. I didn't buy anything other than mascara and powder foundation for more than three years and then really just replaced lippies and eyeliners as I needed to. I took good care of powder products like blush and eyeshadow; some actually lasted a decade, although I tossed most long before that.

  Team NO Buy.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Reporting back from the start of my lipstick (hoarding) organizational challenge.   I sorted through first by which lipsticks I cannot live without. Then I got rid of some I don't care about/won't use.   The ones left in limbo are slated for a final-death Use It or Lose It challenge. Unfortunately there are 43 lipsticks in limbo.   I am happy that in the 'have to have it' categories, I have 5 reds, 5 light pinks, 5 fuchsias, 5 nudes, 5 hot pinks, 6 corals... But 12 plums/purples/berries and 19 everyday pinks. Ergh. That's 52 lipsticks that I can't live without?!? I mean come on. Basically I could easily toss all of the limbo lipsticks and never even know the difference! It also makes all those new collections seem a lot less exciting.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 14, 2014)

*LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT APRIL UPDATE!*

  Day 8

Foundation: MUFE Mat Velvet+ - I have no idea what shade I own! It doesn't say on the bottle. - This was very formal. I am *KEEP*ing it for now but I'm not positive I love it. 
Concealer: Laura Mercier Undercover Pot 1 - *KEEP*, only a tiny bit left and then I can chuck it.
Blush: NYX Bourgeois Pig - *KEEP*
Bronzer: Wet n Wild Ticket to Brazil - *KEEP*
Highlight: MAC Fairly Precious EDSF - *KEEP*
Lips: MAC Impassioned with Maybelline lipgloss in (some sort of fuchsia name) - *KEEP*, Impassioned is such a fave of mine. 
Eyes: Basic eye blending palette (L'Oreal Cupa Joe) with L'Oreal Infallable Iced Latte and a little bit of smudged brown liner - *KEEP*, I have really been loving my Infallables. 

  Day 9 

  Foundation: Laura Mercier Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer in Bisque - THIS WAS _TERRIBLE_. *TOSS*.
  Concealer: Last one -_ I made it through all of my concealers!_ MAC Prolongwear In NW20 - slightly too dark for me right now but it's fine - *KEEP*
  Blush: MAC EDB in Autoerotique from Magnetic Nude - *KEEP*, EDBs are my favorite. Just kidding, I am a blush whore. 
  Bronzer: MAC Skinsheen Bronzer Stick in Gilty Bronze from Surf Baby, lightly applied with a stippling brush - *KEEP*
  Highlight: MAC Mineralize Blush in Talk of the Town from Divine Nights as a highlight and blush topper - *KEEP*
  Eyes: theBalm Shady Lady #1 - Jet-Setting Jennifer, Easy Wheezie, and Shameless Shana for a shimmery blue - coppery warm brown eye with some blue eyeliner - *KEEP*
  Lips: Too Faced La Creme in Juicy Melons (boob reference!) - *KEEP!*

  Day 10  

Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix shade 52 - *TOSS*, broke down way early in the day
Blush: Milani baked blush in Delizioso Pink - *KEEP*! 
Bronzer: Tarte Hotel Heiress - *KEEP*
Highlight: MAC MSF Adored - *KEEP*
Eyes: Revlon ColorStay quad Goddess - I was fully ready to toss this, and then I loved how it looked and even got compliments on my eye makeup. *KEEP*
Lips: Almay color + care liquid lip balm in Lilac Love - *KEEP* These are such wonderful drugstore glosses. Very similar to NYX Butter Gloss but I find them more moisturizing and better performing. 

  Day 11 was a no-makeup day

Day 12

Foundation: Yaby natural finish liquid foundation in buff - *TOSS*, not special, didn't hold up very well to my oily skin
Blush, bronzer, eyes: Too Faced A Few of My Favoritte Things palette - *KEEP*, just love that thing
Highlight: Wet n Wild Reserve Your Cabana (this is my normal undereye setting powder) - *KEEP*, but not as a highlight. I like something a little flashier!
Lips: Kittenish Patentpolish - *KEEP*


  Day 13 was another no-makeup day

  Day 14

  Foundation: BarryM Matte Flawless Finish foundation in Nude 2 - *KEEP*, this is a great color match for me
  Blush: Essence Life's a Cherry - *KEEP*
  Bronzer: Too Faced Chocolate Soleil - *KEEP*
  Highlight: BECCA Rose Gold (LE) - *KEEP*
  Lips: MAC Morning Rose with Buxom Amy gloss - *KEEP* both!
  Eyes: Lorac Pro Palette with MAC Teddy in the waterline - *KEEP*, but I dunno, this thing really doesn't impress me at all. 

  I'm happy to be tossing some foundations! And I have used almost all of my highlighters and bronzers except my Hourglass ambient lighting palette and an It Cosmetics contour palette, so those should cover tomorrow and then I'm done with that section! I haven't even made a dent in my blushes. I need to use some of my neglected drugstore ones and toss any dupes or formulas that I don't love. And I'm still not repeating any lippies starting back with the beginning of the 30 Day no repeat lipstick challenge.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 14, 2014)

@Audrey C, off to a good start. Atleast your admitting the prob step 1 lol. Guess mu is addiction, but atleast your wearing your items. Since I'm not working I only wear mu when I go somewhere. Whats the point in wearing it just around the house? Like you, I wonder why do I have all this lol. My stash is big, but not extremely huge. So at this point I'm trying to buy things I need, not out of want.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 14, 2014)

I've lost track of what day I'm at for the lipstick challenge.  I'm at home a lot so  I lose track  of which days I wear lipstick. Saturday I wore Japanese Maple for the first time, and yesterday I wore Speak Louder. Really liked both. And I did fair with the Playland launch.  I bought 2 lippies and 2 lip glasses, exactly the ones that I had written down.  I thought  about skipping it altogether, but I was awake so it was hard to just ignore it. I'm happy that I didn't let my impulses run wild (like I have before), didn't just order everything out of excitement.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @peachtwist : how about you write him a little letter? Sometimes we can't get our feelings out outloud so maybe write him something?
> What brushes did you get?
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF*
> 
> ...


  wait, what is this love it/keep it challenge?


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 15, 2014)

My 5 year old help me make this HAHA. How are they so computer savvy in kindergarten?!?!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> My 5 year old help me make this HAHA. How are they so computer savvy in kindergarten?!?!


   I can't see what it says!!   Kids are born now with a degree on computers man.  I'm afraid for the future


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Wayne goss brushes  19 16 Sigma  E40 tapered blending E71 highlight diffusing  These people gave me the most stuff: two mini brushes, a mini cleansing glove and like 5 little shadow set samples (score!)  Hakuhodo J142 J552  These are a combo of blending and highlighting brushes. I only had one good blending brush that I had to clean and wait for it to try to sweep over clean when I needed a clean brush. And as my techniques in eye makeup progress, I come to realize what I really need and what I got too much off (too many face powder brushes.  After I married my hakuhodos, I don't need the rest.  So through this weekend I will be doing a massive purge of LE brushes and little goodies I accumulated through the last two years that I've been realizing I didn't use.    My process is a lil different, I only started hoarding a few years ago and I do use a lot of it but I also have a lot that I got when I didn't know as much and the MUa would convince me to get... Lol.  Id get home and it would sit unused.  So I'm going through that and assessing.  Also: as I knew my likes and dislikes I realize certain things I def don't like anymore etc.. So they're going onto sale for cheap or for my cousins to experiment makeup with.   How's it been on this side of the threads otherwise ????


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Eyemazing April Tues 15th: Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess The Nudes palette Put the pinky nude over lid at a touch of mid brown in crease. Very powdery and soft but I like that in my shadows. I can see myself using this a lot and treasuring it as a staple  Touch of the light gelee shimmer on brow bone and tear duct. 17 doll eyes mascara brown: opened a new tube today can't half tell the difference!


----------



## janette9687 (Apr 15, 2014)

man this thread moves fast! So i am in the process of changing duty station back to the states so i have been MIA... today I bought a few things from muji because since i got the original beauty box for my makeup i am using my muji cases as jewelry holders so i bought the velvet box inserts for four of them. I have four muji cases left that currently not in use, if you have an apo/fpo address we can ship for free if you'd like to buy them pm me otherwise it be too expensive to ship.

  On another note, i did buy a shu umera 18 foundation brush, only because i don't see it on the us site but man was t overpriced i bought it for $60 the last price i saw it for was $49 its so tiny and cute will use it and report on it tomorrow 

  haven't bought makeup except for my lime crime order that came in with the velvetines.. disappointed with the liners the formula is not as opaque as it stated and the brush to it came frayed and there is no fixing it. Wicked velvetine turned pink on me so that's a bust... only good thing of that order was Salem that i am in love with because of the chola lip it gives me (I'm Mexican so i go for that look ha ha) so i think ima return the other 3 and just keep this one because i truly love it.

  so that has brought my makeup purchase to only 2 items so far for the year yay! 

  Alluring aquatics is def going to bite me in the rear because i love the ED blush formula and the ED bronzers sound intriguing. The EDES don't look that interesting from swatches looks like repeats and i may buy a lippie for the packaging and because it looks like one of my hg nudes. The Osbourne collection looks too cool for me so its looking like this year from mac for me is a bust  oh! and i skipped on the VIB haulage from sephora because i wouldn't get it in time for my move so I'm happy about that. and there wasn't anything i needed. 

  that's my catching up for low buy! i wish i could go back and read everything but its almost midnight here and i still need to put away my muji cases, they look so pretty! 


  Everyone have a good day, stay motivated, alert and happy


----------



## janette9687 (Apr 15, 2014)

i forgot to add.. first makeup that i have ever noticed gone bad was my KAT Von D liquid lipsticks, i bought them last decemeber in hawaii and they already have the formula seperated and no long dry to a matte pretty finish... i only wore them 2x each if that  tears!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> My 5 year old help me make this HAHA. How are they so computer savvy in kindergarten?!?!


   I ️Frozen


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 15, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
  Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II
  Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
  Day 11: MAC Brave
  Day 12: p2 Sissi
  Day 13: MAC Bad Gal RiRi
  Day 14: L'Oréal Privée Jennifer Lopez
  Day 15: essence Natural Beauty
  Day 16: Chanel Rouge Velvet La Raffinee
  Day 17: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Esprit - Don't know what to think of it yet. I've only worn it maybe three times since I got it back in September. We'll see.

  My fingers are actually twitching right now - I'm really, really tempted to order the Smashbox Full Exposure palette right now. I've always been tempted by it but on the other hand Alluring Aquatic comes out in a mere two weeks and if I order the Smashbox palette I can't get anything from Alluring Aquatic. Argh. I wish I had tons of money right now!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Today's face is Lumene BB cream with Tarte Airbrush foundation, Jordana Rosewood blush, Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette for a light bronzer and highlight, Wet n Wild Walking the Red Carpet eye palette, and some NYX Butter Gloss in Cherry Cheesecake, which is actually a coral-orange. Super quick today.   I'm having a hard time deciding between two Playland lipsticks but I promised myself I would just get one, so I must pick. I'm going to try them both on and choose whichever I will wear more often, as I already have my fair share of brights that don't get that much use, and a large volume of lipsticks anyway.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pulled out a too faced love sweet love palette, two twilight face palettes, sleek garden of eden es palette, illamasqua sculpt powder and a powdered metal to sell/give.away, go me!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 15, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Pulled out a too faced love sweet love palette, two twilight face palettes, sleek garden of eden es palette, illamasqua sculpt powder and a powdered metal to sell/give.away, go me!


  YAY!!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't been shopping my stash at all lately as I've not been doing my makeup the last two weeks or so. I did do a full face on Friday night though and busted out a few things I hadn't used in awhile. 

  Maybelline Colour Tattoo in Pomegranate Punk on the lid and lower lash line
  Sugarpill Bulletproof over the colour tattoo and in the crease and on the lower lash line (looks pretty pretty over the CT)
  SP Tako as highlight
  Blush was my neglected Tarte Blushing Bride
  Lips were Honeylove mixed with Boyfriend Stealer in a bit of an ombre type fashion which made for total "corpse lips" that I was incredibly happy about.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 15, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> i forgot to add.. first makeup that i have ever noticed gone bad was my KAT Von D liquid lipsticks, i bought them last decemeber in hawaii and they already have the formula seperated and no long dry to a matte pretty finish... i only wore them 2x each if that  tears!


  I was interested in trying those at some point.. don't think I will now. Though I do think I heard she reformulated them since then.


----------



## texasmommy (Apr 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> My 5 year old help me make this HAHA. How are they so computer savvy in kindergarten?!?!


  Lol, yeah, and since I have to order since I'm not driving in crazy traffic for an hour or more, almost all make up purchases are delivered. And usually around the time he gets home :/ but since I've been on low-buy, there's only been a handful of packages since January. I did tell him there will be one in May (Alluring Aquatics).  Maybe two if I decide on something after the first order       I don't see myself buying anything other than from that and 1 or 2 things from any other through the summer.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Deesea* 


What is everyones opinion on buying a backup of a colour you're nowhere near finishing if it's LE and HTF.......are backups always a no-no until you hit pan?  Would appreciate your thoughts!


  We don't make rules except for ourselves.

  I rarely backup anything. I do have one back up each of 4 different LE lipsticks, and one backup of Forever Marilyn Face Powder - and now i think i should have gotten a second backup because i've been using it a lot lately and i really love it.

  Personally i would discourage buying backups of _everything_ in a collection, which i see some people do.

  But if you are really wearing it a lot and loving it and it's not dupe-able, i'd say, get a BU. Don't wait until it's gone.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @peachtwist : how about you write him a little letter? Sometimes we can't get our feelings out outloud so maybe write him something?


  You were at IMATS, right? How can anyone NOT buy something when surrounded by so many dangerous goodies! You're not going to Hell, you're coming back to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Peachtwist, first i'm sorry about your terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day. Hugs to you. I agree with several here - it would be good, i think, if you can let him know you were not yelling AT him. Neither of you is a mind reader, so if you can find a quiet, low key way - mosha's idea of a letter sounds good, and make it look pretty or something, SWAK (sealed with a kiss) in your signature color lipstick, maybe...


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 15, 2014)

lilinah said:


> You were at IMATS, right? How can anyone NOT buy something when surrounded by so many dangerous goodies! You're not going to Hell, you're coming back to us :thdevil:   Peachtwist, first i'm sorry about your terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day. Hugs to you. I agree with several here - it would be good, i think, if you can let him know you were not yelling AT him. Neither of you is a mind reader, so if you can find a quiet, low key way - mosha's idea of a letter sounds good, and make it look pretty or something, SWAK (sealed with a kiss) in your signature color lipstick, maybe...


   There were so many goodies.  I didn't know how to act!   (Hugs herself)


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 15, 2014)

I started my own low-buy this year and at the beginning of the year I made a huge list of health and beauty products (not including makeup) that I currently own and need to use up. I have so much perfume, skincare products, hair products, etc and I am trying to cut it down to where I only buy replacements when I'm completely out. I have been keeping track of exactly what products I use up every month and so far I've used up a lot, as long I don't switch up products all month long.

  Since I didn't set any makeup purchasing guidelines, I think I'm going to make a rule that the number of makeup items I buy in a month cannot exceed the number of the products I used up the previous month. Also, I think I'm going to stop buying individual eyeshadows and blushes unless they are MAC, in which case I would depot and put in one of my palettes. It has been really frustrating lately because I recently purchased Too Faced's Chocolate Soleil Bronzer and it's now available in a palette with two other bronzers. The same thing happened with the most recent Nars Guy Bourdin blush palette and the Narsissist eyeshadow palette. The sad thing is that I purchase the palettes even if I already have shades that are in them and it just seems like I'm wasting money. I know one thing is for sure, nobody should buy a full size Nars Orgasm blush or Laguna bronzer unless they are the only thing you use every single day because they are in every palette Nars has ever released.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > My 5 year old help me make this HAHA. How are they so computer savvy in kindergarten?!?!
> ...


  I'm guessing you're on a phone? Normally i'd say, click on the picture, to see it bigger, but i don't know if you can do that on a phone...

  Top line: "Me, after my week of makeup hauls...
  Bottom line: "Conceal, don't feel, don't let the hubby know"

  I take it this is from "Frozen", and quotes some lines in a song...


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol! Nah when I click on it it's the same size but on it's own little windows.  So I'm like [@]lilinah[/@]


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Kids are born now with a degree on computers man. I'm afraid for the future


  i wrote:
  top: me, after my week of makeup hauls...
  bottom: conceal, don't feel, don't let the hubby know.


  as a joke that I sent it to my husband. lol


  and yes. kids today are learning crazy stuff at school but lacking stuff that we learned. Like script writing, normal addition etc but i won't get started on that LOL


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 15, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> I don't see myself buying anything other than from that and 1 or 2 things from any other through the summer.


  well, hubby was aware what I was buying. he's the worst enabler. Usually it means he wants something big or expensive himself lol. I have gone through tons of makeup this past few days and have been sorting and giving away a lot of stuff due to ingredients, unused, free or just don't like. it makes him happy when i purge. He has a business credit card he uses for work and he gets insane amounts of points fast so he gets them in gift cards for me and him to use on our 'fun' stuff. it's rare i pay cash for makeup. usually just MAC limited edition stuff which i'm trying to stop buying. kinda getting bored of MAC lately. i wonder if it's a spurt or not. i do want that hourglass palette, it's available again yay!


----------



## lilinah (Apr 15, 2014)

*--=* *30* *lipsticks* *30* *=--*

Day 11 : Sunday - *Caliente Dazzle Lipstick* - one of only 4 lipsticks i've ever backed up. I don't wear it often, but i ADORE it! Sort of a sheer succulent brown-plum base with lavender-pink glitter. I need to wear this more! KEEPER

Day 12: Monday - *Fun Finds Mattene Lipstick* - This looked pale pink in daylight at home, but very nude when i went out of the house - i had, after all, sorted it with the nude lipsticks. The color is much lighter than my lips and close to, but a tad pinker than my skin, and the mattene was very matte and chalky on me. So I put *Maybelline **ColorSensational Pearl Lipstick in Luminous Lilac* on top, a sheer, slightly frosted near-taupe and that seemed to liven up the lipstick and make it work. KEEPER - until i do a full-on comparison of my nude lipsticks.

  To balance the pale lips (and somewhat washed out and flattened face), I did a simple smoky eye using a non-MAC dark plum eyeshadow (i forget what) in the crease and V, and MAC Pro Longwear E/S _Bloom On_ (Pale-tone rose) (Matte) on the lid. Then i lined with Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in _Stray Dog_, a metallic cool mushroom brown. I powdered with _Forever Marilyn_ Beauty Powder - i am sooo falling back in love with that stuff. To perk my face up a bit more i actually used blush! benefit _Dandelion_ on my cheekbones, and Givenchy Le Prisme Blush Powder in _It-Girl Purple_ just under the bones.

Day 13: Tuesday, today! - *Sweet and Sour Cremesheen Lipstick* - I'm always surprised that i like this color. It's a much yellower orange than i would normally consider, but it has a light, i dunno, refreshing look. More _Forever Marilyn_ Beauty Powder and some coppery brown eyeliner pencil.

  Whew, nearly halfway there!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 15, 2014)

Catching up my Lipstick Challenge lippies since I've been so busy over this past weekend...

  Day 22: Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in New Lover
  Day 23: Sweet & Sour lipstick
  Day 24: Viva Glam VI
  Day 25: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Elusive

  I also skipped another day or 2 in there. And I only count the days I actually wear a lipstick/ lip product. So, this "30 Days" is taking a bit longer than expected.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey ladies, I have a pile of clothes size 14 to 18, XL to XXXL that I don't wear.  Skirts, shirts, pants, dresses, swimwear, accessories... Does anyone want to shop my closet?  If you (or anyone you know) is interested, pm me.  Just trying to collect funds for fixing my truck! Thanks for your help.   Also sorry if this is the wrong forum but I didn't want to share with anyone else, you're mahhhh gurrrrrlz.


----------



## User38 (Apr 15, 2014)

*JUST STOPPING IN BEFORE I HEAD OUT TO GERMANY WHERE THERE ARE MANY INHOUSE MEETINGS.. BUT WANTED TO TELL YOU LADIES THAT YOU HAVE ALL (WELL MOST ) HAVE BEEN VERY BAD.. LOL.*

*AND ALL BAD WIMMEN LIKE US GO TO HELL.. LOL. I WAS VERY BAD.. SEPHORA DID ME IN, AS WELL AS NEWER STUFF FROM VARIOUS LINES.  I AM NOT BUYING ONE PRODUCT HERE EXCEPT A FEW PHARMACY STAPLES.*

*HOPE ALL ARE WELL AND GETTING READY TO STALK BIG TIME*






*I FIGURE I WILL BE EVICTED FROM THIS THREAD SOON.. LOL*

*LOVE YOU ALL!!*

*XOXOX*


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> *JUST STOPPING IN BEFORE I HEAD OUT TO GERMANY WHERE THERE ARE MANY INHOUSE MEETINGS.. BUT WANTED TO TELL YOU LADIES THAT YOU HAVE ALL (WELL MOST ) HAVE BEEN VERY BAD.. LOL.*
> 
> *AND ALL BAD WIMMEN LIKE US GO TO HELL.. LOL. I WAS VERY BAD.. SEPHORA DID ME IN, AS WELL AS NEWER STUFF FROM VARIOUS LINES.  I AM NOT BUYING ONE PRODUCT HERE EXCEPT A FEW PHARMACY STAPLES.*
> 
> ...


  We will excuse this since we are assuming you are jet lagged and hopped up on the best wine they have to offer!
  Have a BLAST my dear! Hurry home! We'll need you to kick us around a little more! HeeHee
  Miss ya already!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> *JUST STOPPING IN BEFORE I HEAD OUT TO GERMANY WHERE THERE ARE MANY INHOUSE MEETINGS.. BUT WANTED TO TELL YOU LADIES THAT YOU HAVE ALL (WELL MOST ) HAVE BEEN VERY BAD.. LOL.*
> 
> *AND ALL BAD WIMMEN LIKE US GO TO HELL.. LOL. I WAS VERY BAD.. SEPHORA DID ME IN, AS WELL AS NEWER STUFF FROM VARIOUS LINES.  I AM NOT BUYING ONE PRODUCT HERE EXCEPT A FEW PHARMACY STAPLES.*
> 
> ...


  Have a great time in Germany!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it too late to jump in on the Lipstick Challenge? I finally clicked on this thread after being too scared of _low-buy_ in the title... I definitely need to kickstart myself on one though. At least it's not a no-buy!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Is it too late to jump in on the Lipstick Challenge? I finally clicked on this thread after being too scared of _low-buy_ in the title... I definitely need to kickstart myself on one though. At least it's not a no-buy!


  As I was told when I joined, it's never too late! Jump in Sista! (it's also never too early)! Lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> How's it been on this side of the threads otherwise ????


  I totally get it..  I bought a bunch of brushes that were "the" brushes to get... Now that I understand my eye shape a lil better, I don't need them, and I'm learning which types of brushes I need, and they aren't the "popular ones".  I have the hooded eye, with the "fold" that covers the lid.  
  I can't wait to start buying Hakuhodos...  can't wait... 
  I've been hoarding for 3 or 4 years now, and I wish there were things I picked up that I wasn't "ready for" or wish, I did what I'm doing now.  Taking time to learn what I like, and what looks good on me, how to use it and etc... 


  I should be banned from this thread b/c of the damage that I did in Sephora.  LOL  The only thing I've held onto was the lipstick challenge and organizing my stash, and trying to get rid of stuff I don't need/want. 
  I have two items I'll give to my mom, the rest feel too old to give away.  Since she keeps telling me she wants me to give her some of my lipsticks, I depotted all of my single regular shadows (quads are next, I'm so excited LOL) and will give her 12 of those to pick out two lippies or whatever she wants.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I totally get it..  I bought a bunch of brushes that were "the" brushes to get... Now that I understand my eye shape a lil better, I don't need them, and I'm learning which types of brushes I need, and they aren't the "popular ones".  I have the hooded eye, with the "fold" that covers the lid.
> I can't wait to start buying Hakuhodos...  can't wait...
> I've been hoarding for 3 or 4 years now, and I wish there were things I picked up that I wasn't "ready for" or wish, I did what I'm doing now.  Taking time to learn what I like, and what looks good on me, how to use it and etc...
> 
> ...


  Banned? No way... if anything, we just need to re-focus together and get back on track! When I falter in my low-buy goals... that's when I need you guys the most! We accept each other... flaws and all!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> My 5 year old help me make this HAHA. How are they so computer savvy in kindergarten?!?!


 
  For anyone wondering, it says - 

  "Me, after my week of makeup hauls... Conceal, don't feel, don't let hubby know."


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Kids are born now with a degree on computers man. I'm afraid for the future
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi ladies.

  Was AWOL yesterday.  Went to see my Momma for a few hours and had to have a stupid medical done by the govt to prove I'm sick enough for their liking.

  Bf and I are doing okay, think we're both just over tired/stressed to the limit and taking things out on each other but we'll be fine.  We had a 2min argument in front of my folks yesterday and within 5mins we were back to our normal selves - seems to be the trend with us. 

  The vanity should *hopefully* be going up tonight but I'm not holding my breath and I'm *still* waiting on 2 muji orders to arrive as they have my organisers for my drawers.  I still need to depot some more too but today is just gonna be a quiet day of nothingness on the couch.  I'm worn out and unbelievably sore.

  Hope you're all doing well.  <3


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2014)

I think I need an intervention!! I really was doing *OK* not _amazing_, but not bad and then the Sephora sale came....and then I just went downhill. This month has been super emotional as well and I am completely an emotional shopper, it just happens, even when I don't intend it. Two weeks ago I had a biopsy and last week found out it was cancerous, so I had to have surgery this week to remove it. Cancer is unfortunately a co-morbidity of my genetic disorder, I started getting it 4 years ago, and I so far have kept on top of it so it hasn't spread deep into my body. I came to grips with my reality a while ago, but it's still hard, so sometimes I fall into a small hole and buy stuff. It's _not_ the best way to deal with it, I know that, but it happens. My family is also struggling getting custody of my 3 year old niece, who is very dear to me, and my entire world(I can't have children), she lives in another state and we only get to see her when we can afford to go see her or bring her to us, the family member she lives with does not take very good care of her, and we are going through court after court hearing trying to get her. It's all a bit overwhelming. And add boredom to the list(doctors, surgeries, recovery, etc lead to lots of sitting around and looking at stuff which expands my list of wants, but not needs).

  After all of that I think I need makeup anonymous, hah. I only made one order during the Chic week sale and then, I made a second, really wanted those KVD lipsticks...I thought I did OK since most of the stuff I ordered I needed(face wash, face pads, only bought a lip tar and the electric palette(which I was planning) then all of a sudden 3 more kvd lipsticks, another lip tar and 2 skin items, my skin gets red and blotchy and is dry so I decided to try the FAB anti-redness cream and moisture elixir. Then all of a sudden the ULTA sale came and I got an eyeliner, 2 revlon matte balms and the LORAC afterglo palette(totally did NOT need) Then MAC Playland came and I got the three items I was planning(Orange Chromagraphic, TA and Live it up and then I got Dreaming Dahlia because Nordstrom still had it and I really regretted not getting it) and tried really hard to avoid the others I was about to buy. Basically I'm just buying everything I want! And I know I don't need it. I haven't put myself in debt, in fact I have saved more in the past 3 months than I have in a while but I know better than to just buy things because I want them. Sigh. Oh and of course I got makeup from a gift exchange, I didn't buy it, but still, it's makeup. I know I need to go through and get rid of stuff before I buy anything else.

  Sorry for that long post, but I think I needed to get that out.


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *novocainedreams* 



I think I need an intervention!! I really was doing *OK* not _amazing_, but not bad and then the Sephora sale came....and then I just went downhill. This month has been super emotional as well and I am completely an emotional shopper, it just happens, even when I don't intend it. Two weeks ago I had a biopsy and last week found out it was cancerous, so I had to have surgery this week to remove it. Cancer is unfortunately a co-morbidity of my genetic disorder, I started getting it 4 years ago, and I so far have kept on top of it so it hasn't spread deep into my body. I came to grips with my reality a while ago, but it's still hard, so sometimes I fall into a small hole and buy stuff. It's _not_ the best way to deal with it, I know that, but it happens. My family is also struggling getting custody of my 3 year old niece, who is very dear to me, and my entire world(I can't have children), she lives in another state and we only get to see her when we can afford to go see her or bring her to us, the family member she lives with does not take very good care of her, and we are going through court after court hearing trying to get her. It's all a bit overwhelming. And add boredom to the list(doctors, surgeries, recovery, etc lead to lots of sitting around and looking at stuff which expands my list of wants, but not needs).

  After all of that I think I need makeup anonymous, hah. I only made one order during the Chic week sale and then, I made a second, really wanted those KVD lipsticks...I thought I did OK since most of the stuff I ordered I needed(face wash, face pads, only bought a lip tar and the electric palette(which I was planning) then all of a sudden 3 more kvd lipsticks, another lip tar and 2 skin items, my skin gets red and blotchy and is dry so I decided to try the FAB anti-redness cream and moisture elixir. Then all of a sudden the ULTA sale came and I got an eyeliner, 2 revlon matte balms and the LORAC afterglo palette(totally did NOT need) Then MAC Playland came and I got the three items I was planning(Orange Chromagraphic, TA and Live it up and then I got Dreaming Dahlia because Nordstrom still had it and I really regretted not getting it) and tried really hard to avoid the others I was about to buy. Basically I'm just buying everything I want! And I know I don't need it. I haven't put myself in debt, in fact I have saved more in the past 3 months than I have in a while but I know better than to just buy things because I want them. Sigh. Oh and of course I got makeup from a gift exchange, I didn't buy it, but still, it's makeup. I know I need to go through and get rid of stuff before I buy anything else.

  Sorry for that long post, but I think I needed to get that out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   I will pray for you and your situation so that you have the strength to deal with it.


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *janette9687* 



i forgot to add.. first makeup that i have ever noticed gone bad was my *KAT Von D liquid lipsticks, i bought them last decemeber in hawaii and they already have the formula seperated and no long dry to a matte pretty finish*... i only wore them 2x each if that  tears! 



   That's what happened to my OCC lip tars.  When I lay them flat they separate and I see oil and I end up having to press the tube and move the formula all around to mix it all back together.  I wonder if that is what is happening with your Kat Von D liquid lipsticks.  Since yours is in the hard packaging it will be difficult to mix the formula back together.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 16, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Was AWOL yesterday.  Went to see my Momma for a few hours and had to have a stupid medical done by the govt to prove I'm sick enough for their liking.
> 
> ...


  Good to hear you were having a good day. Keep your head up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
  Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II
  Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
  Day 11: MAC Brave
  Day 12: p2 Sissi
  Day 13: MAC Bad Gal RiRi
  Day 14: L'Oréal Privée Jennifer Lopez
  Day 15: essence Natural Beauty
  Day 16: Chanel Rouge Velvet La Raffinee
  Day 17: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Esprit
  Day 18: Artdeco 'some pinkish shade' - It's okay. Nice colour, nice finish, overall a nice lipstick. Not one of my favourites, though. Should wear it more often.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 16, 2014)

I fell off the budget wagon a bit yesterday with Playland.  I bought 4 things when Nordies released it and that should have been it.  But I  looked at the thread in the morning when it went for sale on MAC's site, and I saw "free next day shipping".  Then I thought "ooh, I should get SOMETHING."  I didn't get too much (3 lippies), and I did talk myself out of getting the yellow Playland lippie which I never would have used.  But I realize that this is the kind of behavior and thinking that I need to stop.  Why did I feel like I needed to get something just because it was free overnight shipping?


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> i forgot to add.. first makeup that i have ever noticed gone bad was my KAT Von D liquid lipsticks, i bought them last decemeber in hawaii and they already have the formula seperated and no long dry to a matte pretty finish... i only wore them 2x each if that  tears!


  I don't think they have gone bad, this happens to mine, you have to shake them up to re-distribute everything(or turn them upside down for a while), similar to OCC lip tars. A lot of liquid lipsticks do this. I hope that's all you need to do for yours too.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Kids are born now with a degree on computers man. I'm afraid for the future


  Haha, so true. My THREE YEAR OLD niece can work an iPad and a smart phone like nobody's business. She's even learned how to "get out" when an app tries to make you pay so she can get back to the game(without paying). LOL.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I fell off the budget wagon a bit yesterday with Playland. I bought 4 things when Nordies released it and that should have been it. But I looked at the thread in the morning when it went for sale on MAC's site, and I saw "free next day shipping". Then I thought "ooh, I should get SOMETHING." I didn't get too much (3 lippies), and I did talk myself out of getting the yellow Playland lippie which I never would have used. But I realize that this is the kind of behavior and thinking that I need to stop. Why did I feel like I needed to get something just because it was free overnight shipping?


  You are definitely not alone, companies use that free shipping to their advantage, they KNOW people will buy _something_ when they make offers like that. Don't feel too bad, just pick yourself up and get back on the budget train, lol, I'm right there with you.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I think I need an intervention!! I really was doing *OK* not _amazing_, but not bad and then the Sephora sale came....and then I just went downhill. This month has been super emotional as well and I am completely an emotional shopper, it just happens, even when I don't intend it. Two weeks ago I had a biopsy and last week found out it was cancerous, so I had to have surgery this week to remove it. Cancer is unfortunately a co-morbidity of my genetic disorder, I started getting it 4 years ago, and I so far have kept on top of it so it hasn't spread deep into my body. I came to grips with my reality a while ago, but it's still hard, so sometimes I fall into a small hole and buy stuff. It's _not_ the best way to deal with it, I know that, but it happens. My family is also struggling getting custody of my 3 year old niece, who is very dear to me, and my entire world(I can't have children), she lives in another state and we only get to see her when we can afford to go see her or bring her to us, the family member she lives with does not take very good care of her, and we are going through court after court hearing trying to get her. It's all a bit overwhelming. And add boredom to the list(doctors, surgeries, recovery, etc lead to lots of sitting around and looking at stuff which expands my list of wants, but not needs).
> 
> After all of that I think I need makeup anonymous, hah. I only made one order during the Chic week sale and then, I made a second, really wanted those KVD lipsticks...I thought I did OK since most of the stuff I ordered I needed(face wash, face pads, only bought a lip tar and the electric palette(which I was planning) then all of a sudden 3 more kvd lipsticks, another lip tar and 2 skin items, my skin gets red and blotchy and is dry so I decided to try the FAB anti-redness cream and moisture elixir. Then all of a sudden the ULTA sale came and I got an eyeliner, 2 revlon matte balms and the LORAC afterglo palette(totally did NOT need) Then MAC Playland came and I got the three items I was planning(Orange Chromagraphic, TA and Live it up and then I got Dreaming Dahlia because Nordstrom still had it and I really regretted not getting it) and tried really hard to avoid the others I was about to buy. Basically I'm just buying everything I want! And I know I don't need it. I haven't put myself in debt, in fact I have saved more in the past 3 months than I have in a while but I know better than to just buy things because I want them. Sigh. Oh and of course I got makeup from a gift exchange, I didn't buy it, but still, it's makeup. I know I need to go through and get rid of stuff before I buy anything else.
> 
> Sorry for that long post, but I think I needed to get that out.


  So sorry to hear this. Sending you strength and lots of hugs!
  Don't feel bad for hauling more than planned. I know it has happend to most of us when we're feeling down. The good thing is you were still able to save money in the last months!


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> I will pray for you and your situation so that you have the strength to deal with it.   Thank you.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine*
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Sending you strength and lots of hugs!
> Don't feel bad for hauling more than planned. I know it has happend to most of us when we're feeling down. The good thing is you were still able to save money in the last months!


  Thank you. Yes I know it happens, so I am not going to beat myself  up too much, but I know it's probably about time to reign it in, hence my post here, helps me get it out in the open, haha. And yes, keeping up with putting away some savings has made me happier, but probably made me a little too confident and allowed my slip into overspending. Saving for things other than makeup has been a good feeling, and I know once I get back on that road the lemming for unnecessary items will start to fade.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I think I need an intervention!! I really was doing *OK* not _amazing_, but not bad and then the Sephora sale came....and then I just went downhill. This month has been super emotional as well and I am completely an emotional shopper, it just happens, even when I don't intend it. Two weeks ago I had a biopsy and last week found out it was cancerous, so I had to have surgery this week to remove it. Cancer is unfortunately a co-morbidity of my genetic disorder, I started getting it 4 years ago, and I so far have kept on top of it so it hasn't spread deep into my body. I came to grips with my reality a while ago, but it's still hard, so sometimes I fall into a small hole and buy stuff. It's _not_ the best way to deal with it, I know that, but it happens. My family is also struggling getting custody of my 3 year old niece, who is very dear to me, and my entire world(I can't have children), she lives in another state and we only get to see her when we can afford to go see her or bring her to us, the family member she lives with does not take very good care of her, and we are going through court after court hearing trying to get her. It's all a bit overwhelming. And add boredom to the list(doctors, surgeries, recovery, etc lead to lots of sitting around and looking at stuff which expands my list of wants, but not needs).  After all of that I think I need makeup anonymous, hah. I only made one order during the Chic week sale and then, I made a second, really wanted those KVD lipsticks...I thought I did OK since most of the stuff I ordered I needed(face wash, face pads, only bought a lip tar and the electric palette(which I was planning) then all of a sudden 3 more kvd lipsticks, another lip tar and 2 skin items, my skin gets red and blotchy and is dry so I decided to try the FAB anti-redness cream and moisture elixir. Then all of a sudden the ULTA sale came and I got an eyeliner, 2 revlon matte balms and the LORAC afterglo palette(totally did NOT need) Then MAC Playland came and I got the three items I was planning(Orange Chromagraphic, TA and Live it up and then I got Dreaming Dahlia because Nordstrom still had it and I really regretted not getting it) and tried really hard to avoid the others I was about to buy. Basically I'm just buying everything I want! And I know I don't need it. I haven't put myself in debt, in fact I have saved more in the past 3 months than I have in a while but I know better than to just buy things because I want them. Sigh. Oh and of course I got makeup from a gift exchange, I didn't buy it, but still, it's makeup. I know I need to go through and get rid of stuff before I buy anything else.  Sorry for that long post, but I think I needed to get that out.


  You do have a lot on your plate!  I've been there with the cancer thing, but fortunately only once. It sounds like you have accepted your reality, but I'd guess it's still scary.  I felt very vulnerable after my cancer surgery.  I had spinal surgery 6 months before that, and those two things made me feel like I couldn't even depend on my own body.  I was in my early 40's and didn't expect to have health problems at that age (neither rid my Doctors, so it took a year to get an accurate diagnosis on both).  I felt like I had no control over my own body.  And like you said, all of the surgeries and Dr. Appointments leads to a life that isn't much fun.  So buying yourself treats gives you something pleasant in the midst of all of that bad stuff.  So I completely understand why you would do that.  I hope you don't beat yourself up too much.  Of course you know best what you can afford, but it sounds like you need a small amount of treats.  I'm hoping that if we support each other here maybe we can stop the emotional spending.  I know that I need to find other things that make me happy, but doing it is the hard part.  I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 16, 2014)

@novocainedreams: I hope everything will turn out alright in the end. I wish you lots of strength and don't beat yourself up over buying. I know it can brighten one's day. You've got enough to worry about.


  Urgh - I just noticed that my foundation is almost empty which means I have to spend 29€ for a new foundation in the next few days. This wasn't planned and I hate it.
  I also ordered a new bag a few minutes ago because I bought a new pair of shoes last week and I haven't got a bag to go with it and I'm kinda OCD concerning the colour of the shoes and the colour of the bag. It just has to be nearly the same colour. And who can say no to a bag? It's only 30€ and it's not a real leather bag but I don't see the point in spending 70€ or so for a bag that isn't even leather. Maybe I'm too stingy but if I spent more than 70€ I want real leather. So I settled for a faux leather bag for 30€ instead of buying a faux one for more than double the price or so.
  This shows me that I really need a job but I haven't heard back from the supermarket I applied to over a week ago. It's difficult for me to find a student's job because I live in a rural area and I don't want to spend 15€ on parking every time I go to work, so I have to find something that's not downtown but most of the shops needing someone are actually right in the city.
  Furthermore, I'm still torn between getting something from AA or getting the Smashbox Full Exposure palette. I love neutrals and 47€ is not that much for 14 eyeshadows. On the other hand, I love the colour of Lorelei and the two greens... Any advice?
  Sorry for rambling but I had to write it down. Internal monologue.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2014)

@novocainedreams I can completely relate to sitting around between appts and just browsing and seeing more stuff you want rather than need and finding it difficult not to get it.  Playland is just about to come out in the UK (everything says Coming Soon) and even though I've bought an identical Lip Cream from Bite, I still want Toying Around lipstick, because you know.. what if I DON'T want it to be matte?  I did a CP for a girl and I could get it with the money she's sending me, but she hasn't sent it yet so I'd have to justify taking the money out of my bank and paying £2.50 for shipping.

  I hope you feel better soon, though.  I truly do.

  Must. Stay. Strong.


----------



## lyseD (Apr 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I fell off the budget wagon a bit yesterday with Playland. I bought 4 things when Nordies released it and that should have been it. But I looked at the thread in the morning when it went for sale on MAC's site, and I saw "free next day shipping". Then I thought "ooh, I should get SOMETHING." I didn't get too much (3 lippies), and I did talk myself out of getting the yellow Playland lippie which I never would have used. But I realize that this is the kind of behavior and thinking that I need to stop. Why did I feel like I needed to get something just because it was free overnight shipping?
> ...


I am the biggest SUCKER for free express shipping. I don't know what comes over me. I could just as easily drive to the MAC counter but as soon as I get that email I start searching for something to buy.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> @novocainedreams I can completely relate to sitting around between appts and just browsing and seeing more stuff you want rather than need and finding it difficult not to get it.  Playland is just about to come out in the UK (everything says Coming Soon) and even though I've bought an identical Lip Cream from Bite, I still want Toying Around lipstick, because you know.. what if I DON'T want it to be matte?  I did a CP for a girl and I could get it with the money she's sending me, but she hasn't sent it yet so I'd have to justify taking the money out of my bank and paying £2.50 for shipping.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon, though.  I truly do.
> 
> Must. Stay. Strong.


  Thank you. Yes, that is exactly it...having all that extra time cause me to "window shop" online way too much, haha. And I know what you mean...I am sure I have similar colors for so many things I buy but that little difference just gives me an excuse! Sometimes I am so good at saying no and reminding myself, other times...not so much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Stay Strong!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Thank you.  Thank you. Yes I know it happens, so I am not going to beat myself  up too much, but I know it's probably about time to reign it in, hence my post here, helps me get it out in the open, haha. And yes, keeping up with putting away some savings has made me happier, but probably made me a little too confident and allowed my slip into overspending. Saving for things other than makeup has been a good feeling, and I know once I get back on that road the lemming for unnecessary items will start to fade.


 I'll be Praying for you & hope your feeling better! Glad that your lil purchases & saving for other items have made you feel better. You deserve it!  Also I know many of you have went through your stashes, but is anyone "Spring Cleaning" your mu? I think once I get my other Muji's I will be doing this. Although I have been getting rid of items I don't want or use.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Also I know many of you have went through your stashes, but is anyone "Spring Cleaning" your mu? I think once I get my other Muji's I will be doing this. Although I have been getting rid of items I don't want or use.


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And yes, I will definitely be doing a little(or A LOT) of spring cleaning. It's definitely time for me to do it. And I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my Muji's!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> novocainedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. Yes I know it happens, so I am not going to beat myself  up too much, but I know it's probably about time to reign it in, hence my post here, helps me get it out in the open, haha. And yes, keeping up with putting away some savings has made me happier, but probably made me a little too confident and allowed my slip into overspending. Saving for things other than makeup has been a good feeling, and I know once I get back on that road the lemming for unnecessary items will start to fade.
> ...


  I've been doing it as I organise everything.  Anything I'm unsure of is getting tossed.

  I see guru's videos on youtube with their collections, some of them are astounding.  I think "It'd be cool to have that much makeup"  but really, ugh, no.  Some of them need some serious hoarding help.  I think it's worse when they're sent the items though, as they haven't paid for it (as much as they lie/claim they have) they can justify keeping it.

  I'm actually wanting to do my own videos at some point, just because I'm so sick of people claiming they love something they really don't.  I just don't have the MU skills for tutorials I don't think to justify doing them, lol.  That, and being on a low-buy, how do you even keep up with the constant "buy something new to review" that everyone makes requests for?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Thank you :bigheart:   And yes, I will definitely be doing a little(or A LOT) of spring cleaning. It's definitely time for me to do it. And I   my Muji's!


 No prob. You def keep the Faith & trust in God! Luv your attitude,so dnt ever let the situation beat you;-). And I (heart) my Muji's too! I'm glad their having the site wide sell. So atleast I can justify my spending lol.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 16, 2014)

[@]novocainedreams[/@], sorry to hear all that you're going through. It makes sense that you'd shop. It's good you recognize the triggers. Think about other things you like to do to relax and try those instead.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 16, 2014)

Eyemazing April Wed 16th: chanel illusion dombre 86 ebouli I thought this might be for the toss, havent used it in ages and I remember it smudging and creasing. The formula is very soft, I did a big wing but the softness helps it not look so obvious. The colour does me plenty favours with its burgundy sparkle. I applied mac FC foundation over lid and put a bit of msfn on to see if it helps with transfer to lid, I'll see. Chanel imitible intense mascara in rouge noir is incredible. Sadly I've had this open so long it's hard, though im determined to get a few more uses out of it! I'll blast it with the hairdryer I reckon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I think I suit red toned shadesaround my eyes, but not if they're too orange or yellow based.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So I think I suit red toned shadesaround my eyes, but not if they're too orange or yellow based.


  This is my favourite look you've done so far - perhaps I'm just "meh" over "barely there" but this is beautiful.  Really suits you!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 16, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> This is my favourite look you've done so far - perhaps I'm just "meh" over "barely there" but this is beautiful.  Really suits you!


thank you that's so nice of you to say 
  it's hard to see too much of a difference between most of my pics due to my light hand and a crappy camera phone,
  i post the pics mostly as an incentive for me to keep doing the challenge and give me a memory jog for comparison purposes,
  but i think the difference with this look is cool!


----------



## hippychic823 (Apr 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I fell off the budget wagon a bit yesterday with Playland.  I bought 4 things when Nordies released it and that should have been it.  But I  looked at the thread in the morning when it went for sale on MAC's site, and I saw "free next day shipping".  Then I thought "ooh, I should get SOMETHING."  I didn't get too much (3 lippies), and I did talk myself out of getting the yellow Playland lippie which I never would have used.  But I realize that this is the kind of behavior and thinking that I need to stop.  Why did I feel like I needed to get something just because it was free overnight shipping?


  The whole free second day or overnight shipping does the same to me!!!! I get an email from MAC and if there's a code for free second day or overnight shipping I'm all like "ooohhhhh.....must...buy....things...." #thestruggleisreal


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> This is my favourite look you've done so far - perhaps I'm just "meh" over "barely there" but this is beautiful.  Really suits you!
> 
> thank you that's so nice of you to say
> it's hard to see too much of a difference between most of my pics due to my light hand and a crappy camera phone,
> ...


  Light hand and not-so-great quality could definitely be the culprit.  If it gives you any more of an incentive though, while I don't usually comment - I always look to see what you've done each day.
  Your winged liner is perfect - I really need to practice that once I've my vanity sorted out.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2014)

I think once my vanity is sorted I'm going to try and do my own 30-day challenge. (REALLY need this done, I NEED a mirror so I can SEE things.)

  Due to my health, chances are it won't be 30 consecutive days, but I'll log them on here with a photo/description of what I used though to keep me on track.

  I want it to be a case of at the very least I do a different eye look and different lip for every 30 days.  Blush/highlight/eyeliner aren't included as I'm not at that kind of number where it's worrying me just how much I have.

  I will give myself credit though - out of all my MAC shadows (probably nearing/over 100) I've used nearly all of them at least once (excluding brand new ones I've just bought.) so I do feel quite good about that.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 16, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Light hand and not-so-great quality could definitely be the culprit.  If it gives you any more of an incentive though, while I don't usually comment - I always look to see what you've done each day.
> Your winged liner is perfect - I really need to practice that once I've my vanity sorted out.


ty  it does help that i was sat at my vanity, i think because im usually applying makeup on the go, be it on a train or in someone elses house, ive stayed away from anything too technical.
  i need to give myself time to do my makeup as my whole face looks better for taking the extra 5 or so mins to sit down and do it, i reckon once you've got your vanity sorted youll find the process a lot easier too!


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I think I need an intervention!! I really was doing *OK* not _amazing_, but not bad and then the Sephora sale came....and then I just went downhill. This month has been super emotional as well and I am completely an emotional shopper, it just happens, even when I don't intend it. Two weeks ago I had a biopsy and last week found out it was cancerous, so I had to have surgery this week to remove it. Cancer is unfortunately a co-morbidity of my genetic disorder, I started getting it 4 years ago, and I so far have kept on top of it so it hasn't spread deep into my body. I came to grips with my reality a while ago, but it's still hard, so sometimes I fall into a small hole and buy stuff. It's _not_ the best way to deal with it, I know that, but it happens. My family is also struggling getting custody of my 3 year old niece, who is very dear to me, and my entire world(I can't have children), she lives in another state and we only get to see her when we can afford to go see her or bring her to us, the family member she lives with does not take very good care of her, and we are going through court after court hearing trying to get her. It's all a bit overwhelming. And add boredom to the list(doctors, surgeries, recovery, etc lead to lots of sitting around and looking at stuff which expands my list of wants, but not needs).
> 
> After all of that I think I need makeup anonymous, hah. I only made one order during the Chic week sale and then, I made a second, really wanted those KVD lipsticks...I thought I did OK since most of the stuff I ordered I needed(face wash, face pads, only bought a lip tar and the electric palette(which I was planning) then all of a sudden 3 more kvd lipsticks, another lip tar and 2 skin items, my skin gets red and blotchy and is dry so I decided to try the FAB anti-redness cream and moisture elixir. Then all of a sudden the ULTA sale came and I got an eyeliner, 2 revlon matte balms and the LORAC afterglo palette(totally did NOT need) Then MAC Playland came and I got the three items I was planning(Orange Chromagraphic, TA and Live it up and then I got Dreaming Dahlia because Nordstrom still had it and I really regretted not getting it) and tried really hard to avoid the others I was about to buy. Basically I'm just buying everything I want! And I know I don't need it. I haven't put myself in debt, in fact I have saved more in the past 3 months than I have in a while but I know better than to just buy things because I want them. Sigh. Oh and of course I got makeup from a gift exchange, I didn't buy it, but still, it's makeup. I know I need to go through and get rid of stuff before I buy anything else.
> 
> ...


  This is my favorite look from you so far!!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So I think I suit red toned shadesaround my eyes, but not if they're too orange or yellow based.


  Pretty lady!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 16, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Pretty lady! :sigh:


   Agree [@]kerry-jane88[/@] - my favourite look yet!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Eyemazing April Wed 16th: chanel illusion dombre 86 ebouli I thought this might be for the toss, havent used it in ages and I remember it smudging and creasing. The formula is very soft, I did a big wing but the softness helps it not look so obvious. The colour does me plenty favours with its burgundy sparkle. I applied mac FC foundation over lid and put a bit of msfn on to see if it helps with transfer to lid, I'll see. Chanel imitible intense mascara in rouge noir is incredible. Sadly I've had this open so long it's hard, though im determined to get a few more uses out of it! I'll blast it with the hairdryer I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree, I love the cat eye on you!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 16, 2014)

Love it or Leave it April Day 16  Foundation: MAC Mineralize Foundation NW20 Highlight and Bronzer: It Cosmetics My Scuplted Face highlight and contour palette (um, the highlight in this is NOT good, I had to fix this up and even still, I'm a little bit disco-ball-esque today) Blush: MAC MSF Scene to Be Seen Eyes: MAC Quarry and Copperplate in the crease, Blanc Type to highlight, Amber Lights (to add some warmth) and Expensive Pink on the lid, Handwritten to deepen Lips: MAC Pink Nouveau with no gloss, just the satiny almost matte finish


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I think I need an intervention!! I really was doing *OK* not _amazing_, but not bad and then the Sephora sale came....and then I just went downhill. This month has been super emotional as well and I am completely an emotional shopper, it just happens, even when I don't intend it. Two weeks ago I had a biopsy and last week found out it was cancerous, so I had to have surgery this week to remove it. Cancer is unfortunately a co-morbidity of my genetic disorder, I started getting it 4 years ago, and I so far have kept on top of it so it hasn't spread deep into my body. I came to grips with my reality a while ago, but it's still hard, so sometimes I fall into a small hole and buy stuff. It's _not_ the best way to deal with it, I know that, but it happens. My family is also struggling getting custody of my 3 year old niece, who is very dear to me, and my entire world(I can't have children), she lives in another state and we only get to see her when we can afford to go see her or bring her to us, the family member she lives with does not take very good care of her, and we are going through court after court hearing trying to get her. It's all a bit overwhelming. And add boredom to the list(doctors, surgeries, recovery, etc lead to lots of sitting around and looking at stuff which expands my list of wants, but not needs).
> 
> After all of that I think I need makeup anonymous, hah. I only made one order during the Chic week sale and then, I made a second, really wanted those KVD lipsticks...I thought I did OK since most of the stuff I ordered I needed(face wash, face pads, only bought a lip tar and the electric palette(which I was planning) then all of a sudden 3 more kvd lipsticks, another lip tar and 2 skin items, my skin gets red and blotchy and is dry so I decided to try the FAB anti-redness cream and moisture elixir. Then all of a sudden the ULTA sale came and I got an eyeliner, 2 revlon matte balms and the LORAC afterglo palette(totally did NOT need) Then MAC Playland came and I got the three items I was planning(Orange Chromagraphic, TA and Live it up and then I got Dreaming Dahlia because Nordstrom still had it and I really regretted not getting it) and tried really hard to avoid the others I was about to buy. Basically I'm just buying everything I want! And I know I don't need it. I haven't put myself in debt, in fact I have saved more in the past 3 months than I have in a while but I know better than to just buy things because I want them. Sigh. Oh and of course I got makeup from a gift exchange, I didn't buy it, but still, it's makeup. I know I need to go through and get rid of stuff before I buy anything else.
> 
> ...


  I NEED to use Quarry more! I love that shadow!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks [@]PixieDancer[/@] it's been a great challenge, even though the focus is the eyes, it's made me apply more to my face so I've been able to test out so many other combos. I didn't think I'd learn so much but it's already making me cut down future shopping lists because I KNOW the colours won't work for me


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Where are all the lovely low-buy ladies today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I tried to wear NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Transylvania today. I love the color, love love love... but dear Lord I can't get this to apply smoothly to save my life. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. It doesn't help that I have a cupid's bow that's a pain to try to fill in with a doe foot applicator. (I also usually round them out rather than using my natural lip line, but that doesn't make it any better). After three(!!!) tries to get it to apply nicely, I gave up and pulled out MAC Dramatic Encounter. Basically the same color but took me all of thirty seconds to apply, and I ended up wondering why I didn't just use that in the first place. I intend to try the lip cream on a rainy day but it might be going out the window.

  I had a little play time today so I decided to experiment with some of my lip liners. The first combination kind of blew my mind. I used NYX Blackberry lip liner all over my lips, and then applied Heroine over it and.. wow. It came out a gorgeous dark purple-blue. I tried to get a picture to post but the lighting in my dorm room is terrible.

  I also needed to find a use for Dreaming Dahlia. Truth be told, I should have skipped the Fantasy of Flowers lipsticks altogether, but I didn't know how sheer lustres were and I found out the hard way with this lipstick. It does absolutely nothing for me by itself. MAC lip liners in Lasting Sensation and Ablaze help it some. I tried it with MAC Redd (orange based red?) liner on the bottom lip and bam!!! Gorgeous vibrant orange. On the top lip, I put it with NYX Hot Red liner (a more blue-based red) and it was nice... then I smushed my lips together and it made the most gorgeous orange-red ever.

  Lesson learned: I need to play with my lip liners more!!!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 16, 2014)

[@]CrimsonQuill157[/@] *waves* I'm here!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 16, 2014)

So today I actually wore some mu! Lol used a few new items I got Nars Torrid & Hoop lipglass(luv it) Also got a package, ordered the pink a dot brush set from BH Cos. After receiving a box full of children's place. , my daughter goes nothing for me? Really?! Then goes go, you have too much make up stuff, you need to get rid of some of the junk. (me rolling my eyes) coming from a 7yr with a somewhat large polish collection & lots of play mu. And thinks the Mac holiday lipglasses are made for lil girls lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 16, 2014)

Today I had to go out and kept it very minimal.  OCC Tint in R0: It is very sheer. It didn't seem to apply well in certain places, though? Probably because I didn't give my moisturizer enough time to set. So I'll have another go at another time.  OCC Skin Conceal in R0: Great texture and whatnot. The colour is very light; I probably could have used this on its own as a cream foundation (I've done so before; it's not very full coverage) in lieu of using Tint. As it is, I ended up using the following over the top...  NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia: I like this foundation, but I don't love it. I wish it came with a pump. I wish it didn't run as yellow as it does. I like how I can do my entire face with one pump of the stuff, particularly when applied the way they tell you to.  Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Translucent: Still like.  Revlon Photoready 3D Volume Mascara: I used it for the last time (at least for now) today. It reminded me why I considered it for Holy Grail status. But I had to toss it because it was a little irritating to the eyes. (It was practically at the end of its useable life anyway.)  I didn't bother with blush or lipstick. I just threw on a lipbalm. Didn't even do my brows.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 16, 2014)

@novocainedreams You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.  I hope thing improve for you health-wise.  

  I went totally batsh*t crazy during the Sephora sale.  No buyer's remorse at this point especially knowing that I can return anything that doesn't work for me.  I've always been complimented on my complexion - and I consider it luck in some way because I wasn't doing a lot for my skin.  Not that I was neglecting it, but I wasn't going out of my way to pamper it beyond using a mild cleanser at night.  It's only been in the last year or two that I've started paying more attention to what I use and how I care for my skin.  I attribute that in part to the increase in dark spots, both on my face and body.  So skin care is where most of my money has gone recently, with products from Peter Thomas Roth, Dr Dennis Gross, Algenist, Murad, Ole Henriksen, Ren and Dior.  I'm especially excited to try the PTR Un-Wrinkle Pads everyone's been raving about.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you @Yazmin! And thank you for the KVD lippies, I got them today!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Thank you @Yazmin! And thank you for the KVD lippies, I got them today!


  You're welcome!  I'm glad I could still get them before the sale ended.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 17, 2014)

I ordered my beloved Colorstay foundation yesterday evening. It works as well as the Studio Fix Fluid but is about 15€ cheaper. It's just more difficult to buy the Revlon foundation over here since they've been discontinued for a few years now. The only problem I have with this foundation is that there is no pump or something which results in me pouring way more foundation on my hand than I actually need. Does anyone have a solution? I tried MAC's foundation pump already but it doesn't fit.

  Lipstick of the day is L'Oréal JLo again, so it doesn't count for the lipstick challenge because I've already worn it a few days ago.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 17, 2014)

Eyemazing April Thurs 17th: Bobbi brown classic eye Tinted eye brightener set with msfn under eye. Navajo sweep, grey over lid, smoke to line. Grey's awesome I think it's one of my fave colours, really pulls out the green in my eyes. Ysl faux cils mascara.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Off to the dentist, hope I don't cry it all off!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 17, 2014)

[@]kerry-jane88[/@] I like the grey lid!  Day 17  Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum foundation shade 53 Milani baked blush in luminoso Almay Color+Care liquid lip balm Apricot Pucker Eyes - Blanc Type, Saddle, and a wash of Mulch on the lid


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 17, 2014)

For some reason I can't quote

  @novacainedreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  @ prettypackages I'm going to start my next 30 day lippie challenge on Sunday  4/20/2014


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 17, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Off to the dentist, hope I don't cry it all off!


  Beautiful!  I had to go to the dentist two times recently.  I was so traumatized the first time that I took a xanax before the second appointment and I should have only taken half of it.  I walked into a wall in their office and was just so out of it.  I couldn't even talk to them.  They must have wondering what my problem was.  I was so embarrassed.  I never take them so I had no idea that a whole one would be too much.  I had to call in sick to work and I slept the whole rest of the day and night!


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> For some reason I can't quote
> 
> @novacainedreams
> 
> ...


 *Dilligaf,*  I'm in for the new challenge , will do it until  I head overseas and will pick it back up when I return!

  Updated lipstick challenge list

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop
  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 
  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 
  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse
  Day 17: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee
  Day 18 Mabelline color vivids in Vibrant Mandarin
  Day 19 Mac Vivid Imagination
  Day 20  Rouge Dior Nude  263 Swan
  Day 21: Maybelline Blushing beige Nude collection with Jordana rocknrose lip liner
  Day 22: Tom Ford Spanish Pink with Burberry Rosewood lip liner  ( I really love the Combo , I should it cost a fortune! LOL )
  Day 23: Mac  Girl Next Door with Stone lip liner
  Day 24: Revlon Color Burst matte Balm in Shameless
  Day 25: Revlon Matte lipstick in Nude Attitude with Too Faced Perfect Nude lip liner
  Day 26: Mac Flamingo
  Day 27: Mac Creme de Nude
  Day 28: Dior Kiss lip gloss in Fizzy Lemonade 221


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 17, 2014)

Where is hergreyness I miss her


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Where is hergreyness I miss her


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I think she's still away on business.  Last I remember she was leaving Italy and headed to Germany.  I could be wrong, though!


  Hopefully having a good time in good ol' Germany.


  It's been quiet today in here. Everybody busy ordering things from the Playland collection?


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 17, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Hopefully having a good time in good ol' Germany.   It's been quiet today in here. *Everybody busy ordering things from the Playland collection? *:haha:


  :haha: Probably! I'm going to my Pro store tomorrow and choosing one (and only one) item.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 17, 2014)

Nope, not ordering a thing from Playland.  It's also Easter weekend coming up. Some of our lovely Team Low-Buy peeps may have plans a-foot. :nods:


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I think she's still away on business.  Last I remember she was leaving Italy and headed to Germany.  I could be wrong, though!


thanks


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 17, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Hopefully having a good time in good ol' Germany.   It's been quiet today in here. Everybody busy ordering things from the Playland collection? :haha:


Thanks


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 17, 2014)

Nope, I haven't ordered anything.  More so because MAC won't release the damn collection, but the longer they make me wait - the more they put me off so it's all good as I'm not supposed to be buying from them anyway!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Nope, I haven't ordered anything.  More so because MAC won't release the damn collection, but the longer they make me wait - the more they put me off so it's all good as I'm not supposed to be buying from them anyway!


  Stay Strong.... we have enough! LOL
  Going to try to get to The Container store tonight... you still want 4 lipstick holders right?


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 17, 2014)

I have still managed to skip every collection since Huggables and am so far holding strong to skipping Playland, though I think I might end up getting Toying Around if I like how it swatches on me in store. I do plan on mega hauling The Osbournes and might grab one or two things from Alluring Aquatics though at the moment nothing has me drooling. Lorde is also looking slightly promising, but we'll see once we get the colour story for it. So far so good!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 17, 2014)

Day 22: Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in New Lover
Day 23: Sweet & Sour lipstick
Day 24: Viva Glam VI
Day 25: Revlon Colorburst Matte Balm in Elusive
Day 26: RiRi Boy

Day 27: MAC Casual Color in Out For Fun (on lips and cheeks) *pulled this out to keep myself from buying on of the CC's from Playland! IT WORKED!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 17, 2014)

I indulged in Playland, but I'm skipping a ton of things afterwards.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 17, 2014)

Skipped Playland also, brights aren't my thing.   Interested in a few lippies from Cult Favorites but waiting to B2M for them.    Been enjoying using what I have! Tossed about 7 lip products that I won't be getting to and things are looking good.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 17, 2014)

Eek, I need money, lol. I want to place an order so bad. I'm tempted to get a EL lipstick since you get a full size lip balm with any EL order at the moment, but I need to save the gift cards for next month. And I want the Nars Ita brush badly, as well as the contour duo, but both are pretty pricey on the Nars site and HQhair doesn't seem to get any of the new Nars stuff.
  Still haven't bought any spring/summer wardrobe either, except a pair of espadrilles. *insert pouty ''I have nothing to wear'' face* I had to buy some kitchen supplies first.

  I'll definitely skip Playland as planned, way too bright for me.
  In the last days I wore some lipsticks that I hadn't used in a while. Myth (didn't even remember I had this!) and Blankety, I also rediscovered Haute Altitude, but I think it's too dark for me. Yes, I've become _this _boring when it comes to lip colours. I think from now on I'll only buy nude MAC lipsticks and only Lustres, Amplifieds, maybe Cremesheens.
  Thinking about letting Mehr, Myth & HA go. Myth is so dry and blah, but maybe I could play around and mix it with something... we'll see.


----------



## MadTheologian (Apr 17, 2014)

Skipped Playland, visited the counter.  Meh.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Nope, I haven't ordered anything.  More so because MAC won't release the damn collection, but the longer they make me wait - the more they put me off so it's all good as I'm not supposed to be buying from them anyway!
> Stay Strong.... we have enough! LOL
> Going to try to get to The Container store tonight... you still want 4 lipstick holders right?


  Yes please m'dear!

  I'm staying strong.

  Mainly because I just took advantage of a 15% off for a Lancome foundation (and some lip thing) - BUT.. it came with a free gift worth like £90 - all of which I plan on saving for a birthday present for my Mom along with a bunch of other stuff.

  - Lancôme Génifique Advanced Youth Activating Concentrate 7ml
- Lancôme Tonique Douceur 50ml
- Lancôme Hypnôse Custom-Wear Volume Mascara Black 2ml
- Lancôme L'Absolu Rouge Advanced Replenishing & Reshaping Lipcolor 4.2ml 006 Rose Nu 1.6ml
- Lancôme Le Crayon Khôl 1.8g 01 Noir 0.7g
- Lancôme Visionnaire Advanced Skin Corrector 7ml
- Lancôme Hydra Zen Neurocalm Soothing Anti-Stress Moisturising Cream SPF 15 15ml
- Lancôme Hydra Zen Yeux Neurocalm Eye Contour Gel Cream 5ml
- Lancôme Galatéis Douceur 50ml

  To me, that's a pretty good free gift with purchase!  The only thing I think I won't give her is the eye liner, because she doesn't wear black so there's no point.  I'd love to keep it all for myself, but.. nope.  Refusing.  Gonna be a GOOD girl... kinda.  :/


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 18, 2014)

Good to hear so many of you have skipped Playland! Well done! It's a pretty collection but I'm gonna skip it as well. Red Balloon looks great, however, I'm not into brights. Gonna induldge in the AA collection.  Happy Easter to you ladies, by the way! :flower:


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2014)

Naynadine, the EL lip conditioner isn't anything special, so no worries! Nothing to stress about.

  Sleeping Beauty, maybe you could buy an empty bottle with a pump and use it for the Revlon foundation? I'm sure there're options on ebay or stores like Muji.

  I skipped Playland too. And Proenza. And everything else really until AA, though I want some Nars items. Holding out on them though.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 18, 2014)

Eyemazing April Fri 18th: Estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara Just this oom upper lashes, lower ones bare  and Bobbi brown tinted eye Brightener as my eyes are watering


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 18, 2014)

I didn't skip Playland but I just got Toying Around and Red Balloon. I'm really glad I got TA because it's similar to Hibiscus and I've been hesitating to use Hibiscus cause I don't want it to run out


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Naynadine, the EL lip conditioner isn't anything special, so no worries! Nothing to stress about.*
> 
> Sleeping Beauty, maybe you could buy an empty bottle with a pump and use it for the Revlon foundation? I'm sure there're options on ebay or stores like Muji.
> 
> I skipped Playland too. And Proenza. And everything else really until AA, though I want some Nars items. Holding out on them though.


  Thanks, that does help talking me out of it!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 18, 2014)

Said goodbye to another lipstick today: NARS Barbarella. Couldn't get with the formula or the scent and the color took some work too. I kept trying to wear it and taking it off in favor of something else.. Time to Let. It. Go. I've had it for 2 years and it still looks barely used. BYE.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


>


  Either you have amazing lashes naturally or that mascara is amazing.  Either way - beautiful lashes!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

So today we finally got my vanity set up.  Now I just have to find the energy to get it all finished/organised how I want it.

  I'm nearly there, but my health is really dragging me the past few days.  It seems this illness/disease really hates heat/warm weather.  I haven't been THIS bad in a while, it's exhausting.  I'm hoping to get it sorted this weekend though.

  I have to say, really impressed with my partner - he did an epic job for what I wanted but it was all his idea to do anyway.  <3 his supportiveness in this sick obsession, albeit him complaining from time to time about my spending/making fun of how much I have/buy.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Ladies!

  Just checking in with you all!  Skipped Playland, but very interested in B2Ming for one of the new perm. lippies.  We shall see!  I've figured out that matte is not really my type of formula....so that's a good thing!  I like lustres and sparkly lippies - maybe AC, I dunno if I've tried that one.  I've never been a lipstick person, more of a gloss person. I also figured out that I love Creamsheen lip glosses as opposed to lip glass, but lip glasses come in such sparkly colours so it's a toss up haha. 

  I did myself up almost every day this week with my EDES and yesterday a student asked me if I was wearing pink eye shadow (but of course I was!!!) - she liked it because "not many girls wear such bright eye shadow."  Some days I think I have stumbled into just the right place at the right time, ya know?  

  Checked out the AA EDES swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Holy macaroni!!!  Gorgeous and right up my alley! That'll be a big spree, so I really have to dig deep to figure out what I want/if it's worth it! 
  Hope you all have a wonderful Easter Holiday!   The weather here has been beautiful so far today, so let's hope it continues! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I love this little guy!!! so cute!)   

@veronikawithak  - good for you for getting rid of that lippie!!!  Out with the old and dysfunctional, amirite?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 18, 2014)

PS - Just listening to some old school Silverchair (Frogstomp)....Ohhhh myyyy Daniel Johns is/was so attractive!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 18, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Either you have amazing lashes naturally or that mascara is amazing.  Either way - beautiful lashes!


  Ty! It's both! I have long fanned out lashes as it is, but this mascara is the best I've tried for making them huge. Pretty much one sweep did it! Whereas Diorshow I'd have to build up to get them that high.  Shame it runs when my eyes water! That's why I wear 17 brown mascara most of the time.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Either you have amazing lashes naturally or that mascara is amazing.  Either way - beautiful lashes!
> ...


  Girl, you are far too pretty and not showing it off enough.  You should definitely wear black mascara more often - it makes your lashes look beautiful and with the eye looks you've been doing (esp. that winged one) you'll be turning heads everywhere.  My most recent mascara love is the Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes.  I was a die hard Benefit They're Real HG girl before but I really do love this Lancome one.  I think I got another one of their samples too with a recent order so I'll be trying that soon.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 18, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> PS - Just listening to some old school Silverchair (Frogstomp)....Ohhhh myyyy Daniel Johns is/was so attractive!   :yeah:


  I was obsessed with silverchair in Highschool... Still have all their albums. Maybe it's time for a trip down memory lane.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 18, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> PS - Just listening to some old school Silverchair (Frogstomp)....Ohhhh myyyy *Daniel Johns is/was so attractive!  *


  I had such a HUGE crush on him when I was younger!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 18, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I was obsessed with silverchair in Highschool... Still have all their albums. Maybe it's time for a trip down memory lane.


  Neon Ballroom is one of my all time favorite albums and is still in my rotation all these years later.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 18, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
  Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II
  Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
  Day 11: MAC Brave
  Day 12: p2 Sissi
  Day 13: MAC Bad Gal RiRi
  Day 14: L'Oréal Privée Jennifer Lopez
  Day 15: essence Natural Beauty
  Day 16: Chanel Rouge Velvet La Raffinee
  Day 17: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Esprit
  Day 18: Artdeco 'some pinkish shade'
  Day 19: MAC Mehr - Combined with Naked Lunch on the lid, Patina in the outer corner, and Satin Taupe in the crease and on my lower lashline - love! I should wear this eyeshadow combination more often since it's one of my favourite combos. Satin Taupe and Patina already have a large hit the pan, wohoo. Pink Cult as a blush.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 18, 2014)

Updated list
  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop
  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 
  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 
  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse
  Day 17: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee
  Day 18 Mabelline color vivids in Vibrant Mandarin
  Day 19 Mac Vivid Imagination
  Day 20  Rouge Dior Nude  263 Swan
  Day 21: Maybelline Blushing beige Nude collection with Jordana rocknrose lip liner
  Day 22: Tom Ford Spanish Pink with Burberry Rosewood lip liner  ( I really love the Combo , I should it cost a fortune! LOL )
  Day 23: Mac  Girl Next Door with Stone lip liner
  Day 24: Revlon Color Burst matte Balm in Shameless
  Day 25: Revlon Matte lipstick in Nude Attitude with Too Faced Perfect Nude lip liner
  Day 26: Mac Flamingo
  Day 27: Mac Creme de Nude
  Day 28: Dior Kiss lip gloss in Fizzy Lemonade 221
  Day 29: Rimmel Kate 08


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had such a HUGE crush on him when I was younger!


  Oh yeahhhh!!!!  He's still a cutie, but WOWIE when I was a teenager his long blonde locks were swooooon worthy!  I feel a bit creepy looking at his younger pics now and STILL SWOONING lol!  When they came to my city for a huge outdoor festival it was AMAZING.  Fantastic performers.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 18, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days"
Updated List:

Day 1: Revlon Lip Butter Peach Parfait
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brûlée
Day 3: RiRi Woo w/ MAC Cherry lip pencil
Day 4: RiRi Heaux w/ MAC Beet lip pencil
Day 5: Snob w/ MAC Hip & Happy lip pencil
Day 6: Viva Glam VI w/ Too Faced Nude lip pencil
Day 7: Revlon Lip Butter Pink Truffle
Day 8: Revlon Lip Butter Red Velvet w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 9: UD Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Pencil in Glinda
Day 10: Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour w/ MAC Embrace Me lip pencil
Day 11: Huggable Lip Colour in Rusty
Day 12: Apres Chic w/ MAC Dervish lip pencil
Day 13: Huggable Lip Colour in Out For Passion
Day 14: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten
Day 15: Speed Dial w/ MAC Dervish Lip pencil *(can you tell I LOVE this pencil!? It goes with everything! It's a MLBB pencil for me!)*
Day 16: Mehr w/ MAC Soar lip pencil (ALMOST wore Dervish lip pencil again... but forced myself to switch it up!)
Day 17: Snapdragon w/ MAC Hip 'N Happy lip pencil
SKIPPED ANOTHER SPRING CLEANING DAY WITH MY MOM
Day 18: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous
Day 19: Feed The Senses w/ NYX Mauve lip pencil
Day 20: Night Blooming Mattene Lipstick w/ MAC Just Wonderful lip pencil (WOW! I fell in love with this Mattene all over again! If it weren't for the lipstick challenge, who knows when I would've pulled it back out again!)
Day 21: Nocturnal Instincts Mattene Lipstick w/ NYX Mauve lip pencil (this Mattene might have to go. I like it ok, but Feed The Senses is in the same vein and I like that one much better.)
Day 22: Made To Order w/ Too Faced Perfect Nude lip pencil
Day 23: Dish It Up w/ MAC Just Wonderful lip pencil
Day 24: Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in New Lover
Day 25: Sweet & Sour
Day 26: Viva Glam VI
Day 27: Revlon Matte Balm in Elusive
Day 28: RiRi Boy
Day 29: Casual Color in Out For Fun

Day 30: OCC Lip Tars in Kava Kava & Clockwork (mixed together)

I didn't even realize I was on DAY 30!!!  I had forgotten a few lippies that I had jotted down on my phone! So when I updated my full list, TODAY was DAY30! WOOOHOOO!
I'm going to keep it going! I have more than another 30 Days of Lippies in my stash! Might as well stick with the challenge! So I'm in with the girls continuing onto "60 LIPSTICKS IN 60 DAYS!!"


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 18, 2014)

I think I'm going to continue my next 30 Lipsticks (cycle 2) challenge by also adding "30 Eyeshadows in 30 Days" as well! I will incorporate at least 1 new eyeshadow/eye product into my look everyday. I need to use this makeup!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think I'm going to continue my next 30 Lipsticks (cycle 2) challenge by also adding "30 Eyeshadows in 30 Days" as well! I will incorporate at least 1 new eyeshadow/eye product into my look everyday. I need to use this makeup!!!


  I'm down for this one.  These past two weeks I've had time to check in real quick and in and out ! But I tried to stick to the 30 lippys challenge and loved it.  Ended up changing up my eyeshadow looks too and unearthing my palettes etc.   I love my stash.  They're like my babies.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm totally up for round 2!! Last time I did only MAC lipsticks, and a different blush/palette each day too. I liked it a lot. I will continue this time using all my other high end lipsticks along with the different blush and palette each day again too.
  it's sad as i didn't even finish all my palettes and blushes last time. I did better than I thought with lipsticks. I have too many but most are worn. My lip glosses are cleared out from swap and I have a small amount that are all being used. I just need to decide what to do with the blushes and palettes that I didn't grab for. whether to donate them or hold onto to them a little longer....


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 18, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I'm totally up for round 2!! Last time I did only MAC lipsticks, and a different blush/palette each day too. I liked it a lot. I will continue this time using all my other high end lipsticks along with the different blush and palette each day again too.
> it's sad as i didn't even finish all my palettes and blushes last time. I did better than I thought with lipsticks. I have too many but most are worn. My lip glosses are cleared out from swap and I have a small amount that are all being used. I just need to decide what to do with the blushes and palettes that I didn't grab for. whether to donate them or hold onto to them a little longer....


  If you feel like a lot of them are redundant... pick your favs and let the others go. No sense in holding onto things that aren't as nice that you'll most likely rarely (if ever) use! For example, I'm going to buy a little MAC quad and purge some of my bright MAC shades that I think aren't going to get as much love now that I have the UD Electric Palette. My little sister will LOVE receiving them, as her budget rarely has much room for higher end cosmetics. She basically waits for me to not love something or gift-giving time when I always come with the goods! It feels nice to pass something along. And if you swap/sell them... you can get things you'll use or funds towards your next usable purchase!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 18, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Oh yeahhhh!!!!  He's still a cutie, but WOWIE when I was a teenager his long blonde locks were swooooon worthy!  I feel a bit creepy looking at his younger pics now and STILL SWOONING lol!  When they came to my city for a huge outdoor festival it was AMAZING.  Fantastic performers.


   Definitely some of my favourite concerts I saw in high school were silver chair. I also worshipped at the altar of Daniel Johns.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> For some reason I can't quote  @novacainedreams :hug:    @ prettypackages I'm going to start my next 30 day lippie challenge on Sunday  4/20/2014


 I'm joining you on the challenge really want to slim my lip products down even more!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ladies I need an opinion or two!  I sorted out my mac eyeshadow palettes last month and as a result I have been reaching for them a lot, but my naked 1,2 &3 palettes just sit in the draw unloved :-(  What do I do, purge or make them the only palettes it can use this month ?  Help!


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 19, 2014)

Can I join in on the low-buy as well? I've already started the 30-day lipstick challenge, and I'm trying to only buy lipsticks I know I will get use out of


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> For some reason I can't quote
> 
> @novacainedreams


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 19, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks in 30 Days" Updated List: Day 1:  *Mac Ravishing*, cremesheen.  I love the color and finish of the lipstick. Moisturizing on the lips Day 2:  *Mac RiRi Boy*, retro matte.  I love love love love this lipstick and the finish. Got many backups too. Drying on the lips. Day 3:  *Mac Hot Chocolate*.  I love this color and finish. Moisturizing on the lips Day 4 : *Mac Runway Hit*, Matte.  Mac lied about this being a Matte I beg to differ.  I want to love this lipstick but it’s just not working for me. Very drying, uneven and streaky looking.  I do like the color but I can’t get it to work. I’m glad I finally pulled this lippie out to try but I am pissed that it does not work……… going to be even more pissed lol. Day 5:  *Mac Mehr*, matte. I love this color and finish.  No complaints about it. Day 6: *Mac Riri Nude*,retro matte. Its ok, I don’t think I would not purchase this color again. I love the finish of the lippie.  It’s not bad but it is different enough to have. Moisturizing on the lips Day 7: *Mac Bad Girl Riri *– retro matte, love it, the color and finish. Moisturizing on the lips. Day 8: *Revolon Colorburst in 001 Pink Truffle*, love the color, very moisturizing and will repurchase.  Day 9: *Mac Betty Bright*, satin, I love love this color lipstick and the finish. Moisturizing on the lips Day 10: *Mac Kinda Sexy*, matte, love the finish and color.  Not drying on me or streaky. Not sure if I will repurchase this again.  Day 11: *Mac Mocha*, satin.  I love the feel of this finish.  I like the color but I don’t think I will repurchase it again not that it is a bad color but I think I have similar colors. Day 12: *L’Oreal Color Riche in 176 Sunset Angora* , love it the finish and color and I will repurchase Day 13: *L’Oreal Color Riche in Violet Chiffon*, love it the finish and color and I will repurchase Day 14: *Color Whisper in 30 Pin up Peach* love it, moisturizing, I will repurchase it. Day 15: *Color Whisper in 95 mad for Magenta* its okay, moisturizing nothing bad to say about.  The color is okay nothing exciting. I will not purchase again Day 16: *Fergie WetnWild in Bebot Love*, went on smooth and creamy, love it the finish and color and I will repurchase Day 17: * Mac Velvet Teddy* matte, went on smooth and creamy, The color is okay…. I won’t repurchase this again. Day 18: *L’Oreal Color Riche in Rose Taffeta 174* love it the finish and color and I will repurchase Day 19: *Mac Taupe* matte, although it’s slightly more brown it reminds me too much of bgrr.  I will not repurchase it Day 20: *WetnWild 903C Just Peachy* The color is okay, drying and patchy on me. I will not repurchase  Day 21: *Mac Flat out Fabulous*, matte, went on smooth not that creamy but there was some moisture there.  I had no idea this was going to look this lovely on me.  It is a very vibrant color. I really love it and I can’t believe I let this little jewel sit in my makeup bin since last year.  This challenge made me pull it out and give it a try and boy its lovely.  The staying power is really long too. Day 22: *Mac Pleasure Bomb*, retro matte. Another hidden jewel I gave no attention too.  It is a very vibrant color. I really really love it and I can’t believe I let this little jewel sit in my makeup bin since last year.  I tried it on once and thought it was cute but this challenge made me pull it out and give it a try again and boy its lovely.  The staying power is really long too. Day 23:*WetnWild “Don’t Blink Pink 966”*, matte,  I have had this jewel for a long time and pulled it out to try and I love it.  There is something about this color pink that wakes my face up.  Day 24:* WetnWild “Doll House Pink 967”*, matte, This has to be one of the most horrible pinks I have ever put to my face.  This shade of pink does not work for me.  Day 25:* WetnWild in Mauve Outta Here 907C”* matte, love this color.  This pink looks great on me. Has great staying power too.  Day 26: * WetnWild in Smokin Hot Pink 905D”* matte, love this color.  This pink looks cool on me. Has great staying power too.  Day 27: * WetnWild in VI Pink A035 ( Fergie )*matte, this is a cool Barbie doll pink that looks great on my.   Day 28: * NYX in Shoking Pink MLS02*matte, I like this Barbie doll pink on me.  Day 29: * Mac Naughty Saute* I depotted this item because I thought I hated it.  This challenge made me discover that I really like it.   Day 30: *Mac Herone* It was okay


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 19, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip Day 2: MAC Fanfare Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige Day 6: MAC On Hold Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II Day 10: essence On the Catwalk Day 11: MAC Brave Day 12: p2 Sissi Day 13: MAC Bad Gal RiRi Day 14: L'Oréal Privée Jennifer Lopez Day 15: essence Natural Beauty Day 16: Chanel Rouge Velvet La Raffinee Day 17: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Esprit Day 18: Artdeco 'some pinkish shade' Day 19: MAC Mehr - Combined with Naked Lunch on the lid, Patina in the outer corner, and Satin Taupe in the crease and on my lower lashline - love! I should wear this eyeshadow combination more often since it's one of my favourite combos. Satin Taupe and Patina already have a large hit the pan, wohoo. Pink Cult as a blush.


I copied this eye look today, I love it! Never thought to put satin taupe with patina!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 19, 2014)

Eyemazing April Sat 19th: wing failure So after the storming success of the chanel burgundy liner a few days ago, I thought I'd tryaanother with illamasqua presicion ink liner in havoc. I was instantly reminded why I only wore it once, despite the fine tip I couldn't get a fine line as it just ran and bled everywhere. I got one wing done ok but doing the second was pissing me off, so I took it off and tossed it!  Used mac Orpheus kohl for a softer wing Chanel imitible rouge noir mascara


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 19, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Ladies I need an opinion or two!  I sorted out my mac eyeshadow palettes last month and as a result I have been reaching for them a lot, but my naked 1,2 &3 palettes just sit in the draw unloved :-(  What do I do, purge or make them the only palettes it can use this month ?  Help!


  I like the idea of using just those palettes for a month and then deciding whether or not to keep them!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 19, 2014)

bellaluv95 said:


> Can I join in on the low-buy as well? I've already started the 30-day lipstick challenge, and I'm trying to only buy lipsticks I know I will get use out of :fluffy:


  Come on in! We love new #teamlowbuy members!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 19, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Ladies I need an opinion or two!  I sorted out my mac eyeshadow palettes last month and as a result I have been reaching for them a lot, but my naked 1,2 &3 palettes just sit in the draw unloved :-(  What do I do, purge or make them the only palettes it can use this month ?  Help!


  Definitely commit to using just those pallets before you write them off!   you might find beautiful combos you love! The 30 day challenges seem to really help with discovering treasures. . If you don't love them after 30 days it's probably safe to swap/donate/sell.  Good luck and don't forget to share your looks with us!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 19, 2014)

bellaluv95 said:


> Can I join in on the low-buy as well? I've already started the 30-day lipstick challenge, and I'm trying to only buy lipsticks I know I will get use out of


  Woot! The more the merrier!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 19, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Eyemazing April Sat 19th: wing failure So after the storming success of the chanel burgundy liner a few days ago, I thought I'd tryaanother with illamasqua presicion ink liner in havoc. I was instantly reminded why I only wore it once, despite the fine tip I couldn't get a fine line as it just ran and bled everywhere. I got one wing done ok but doing the second was pissing me off, so I took it off and tossed it!  Used mac Orpheus kohl for a softer wing Chanel imitible rouge noir mascara


  Freaking love your face here girl! Darker eye than you normally do and you pull it off beautifully! Love this look!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 19, 2014)

I feel like I'm on a makeup-shopping cold turkey. No packages in the mail, no new makeup to play with. I feel like I want to treat myself to something nice. Ugh... two more weeks, I can do it!
  I repurchased a skincare item, but shopping for skincare isn't as fun, lol.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 19, 2014)

Stay strong!  [@]Naynadine[/@]


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 19, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I copied this eye look today, I love it! Never thought to put satin taupe with patina!


   [@]SleepingBeauty[/@] did this look today too and it totally rocks, thanks!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I feel like I'm on a makeup-shopping cold turkey. No packages in the mail, no new makeup to play with. I feel like I want to treat myself to something nice. Ugh... two more weeks, I can do it!
> I repurchased a skincare item, but shopping for skincare isn't as fun, lol.
> 
> You and me both, Naynadine. It's so tough not to buy anthing makeup related. I'm counting down the days until May 2 and it's still two weeks to go.
> ...


  Happy that you liked this look. Enjoy it!

  I tried this look today but it doesn't look nowhere near as good as it does on her: http://www.missnattysbeautydiary.com/2012/06/step-by-step-smokey-taupe-eyeshadow.html


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 19, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I'm glad that you enjoyed this look. It's been one of my favourites ever since I got those shadows. Sometimes you can make combos work that you didn't think would work. It's a great way to rediscover some eyeshadows.
> 
> I'd say to keep the Nakeds and try them. If it turns out you don't like them, you can always get rid off them. Don't be too quick in purging something! It can come back and bite you in the butt (been there, done that).
> 
> ...


  So is the AA release date definitely May2? Will you be stalking online like me, or going to a counter? I can't wait to finally hit that submit button again, lol. I also want something from the Chanel Les Beiges collection which should launch around the same date, so I'll have lots of stalking to do.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I will!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's what I was told when I called my local Douglas but I wouldn't put my finger on it. We all know how "well informed" some Douglas employees are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can make it, I'll ask "my" MAC girl; she usually knows what's up. I didn't ask for the online release, though, because there's no way I'll be stalking online. I'll be at the counter at 10 and see what I can get. I wish you lots of luck for your online stalking and stay strong until the Alluring Aquatic (what do you wanna get?)/Les Beiges relase! As I said - if I can make it to the counter before May 2, I'll ask the MUA about the relase date and let you (and the other German girls) know if it's still May 2.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 19, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> That's what I was told when I called my local Douglas but I wouldn't put my finger on it. We all know how "well informed" some Douglas employees are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!
  Oh yeah, you can never trust Douglas. Guess I'll be stalking from the 1st on. I plan to order Siren Song and Golden bronzer, and from Les Beiges the powder with the pink stripe and maaaybe the kabuki brush as well, if it's re-released with the collection here.
  That would be great if you could get more info.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 19, 2014)

hello ladies just checking in after a long hiatus!
  i only read a few posts here and there in my effort to catch up....there's just too much!

  i don't know exactly what the 30 day lipstick challenge was, but i'm assuming we're supposed to wear a different lip combo each day? I'll try to join in for may, assuming there will be some of you carrying on next month too! 

  over the past six weeks, i managed to get through with (only) a purchase at the Armani counter in Heathrow, and just a few days ago I did a little sephora shopping with a gift card. only two purchases, but still some pretty decent damage!

  at armani i picked up a luminous silk foundation, an eyes to kill shadow (3 - gold flecked purple) and a navy eye pencil. it was more than i had intended to purchase...i didn't NEED any of it, and none of it was on my list for the year...but the makeup artist did such a nice job of brightening up my face with just a few simple gestures that i was convinced! i've worn the items a lot since I purchased, so that has helped me justify the purchase. I think I'll make a conscious effort to not buy makeup items unless I have an artist demonstrate them to me....I find often those are the items I use the most from my collection.

  at sephora i picked up a black eye pencil and a champagne nail polish from marc jacobs. with the gift card i only ended up paying a balance of $10 on top. i know originally i was hoping to not buy much of anything except mascara and skincare, but i'm glad that even though i acquired a few items, i've managed to resist the mac collections almost entirely. well, summer collection time is almost here, so if i can make it through to there i'll be super pleased!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> If you feel like a lot of them are redundant... pick your favs and let the others go. No sense in holding onto things that aren't as nice that you'll most likely rarely (if ever) use! For example, I'm going to buy a little MAC quad and purge some of my bright MAC shades that I think aren't going to get as much love now that I have the UD Electric Palette. My little sister will LOVE receiving them, as her budget rarely has much room for higher end cosmetics. She basically waits for me to not love something or gift-giving time when I always come with the goods! It feels nice to pass something along. And if you swap/sell them... you can get things you'll use or funds towards your next usable purchase!


  i just have no where to let them go. no family or friends are into makeup. i've donated TONS to the young girls home near me.
  They get so excited when my son and I show up as we have been dropping off lots lately. I enjoy seeing their faces. I emptied my whole collection of drugstore stuff to them except for a few hand full of items and promised them i'd return with high end stuff. i think they will be happy, lol.

  I told myself whatever I didn't wear i'm sending to them. here is what's in the box:
  here's what i haven't touched in 45 days:
_*Lipstick*_
  MAC Soft Sable Lipstick
  MAC Salute Lipstick 
  MAC Charmed I'm Sure Lipstick - My only red, so probably keep just to keep.
  MAC Love Goddess Lipstick
  MAC Crosswires Lipstick
  MAC Blankety Lipstick
  MAC Pillow Talk Lipstick
  MAC Faithfully Yours Lipstick
  MAC Naughty Sauté Lipstick

_*Blush*_
  MAC Small Vanity Blush BNIB
  MAC Launch Away Blush
  MAC Star Wonder MSF
  MAC Veronica's Blush Pearlmate
  MAC Lavish Living Blush BNIB
  Tarte Magic Blush  (small from set)
  Tarte Fantastic Blush  (small from set)
  Tarte Dollface Blush  (small from set)
  Tarte Adventurous Blush  (small from set)
  TheBalm Hot Mama Blush 
  Bare Minerals Perfect Rose Mineralized Blush

_*Palettes- some aren't even swatched *_
  Urban Decay Smoked Palette BNIB
  Urban Decay Naked 1 Palette
  Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette
  Lorac Pro Palette BNIB
  Tarina Tarentino Magical Palette
  Bare Minerals The Possibilities Quad
  Stila In The Know Palette - BNIB
  TheBalm Shady Lady Palette 1 (these 3 were all on sale $10 each so... of course you'd all have bought them too) lol
  TheBalm Shady Lady Palette 2
  TheBalm Shady Lady Palette 3
  Victorias Secret Masquerade Palette
  Victorias Secret The Nakeds Palette  - BNIB

  giving everything listed one more try until the end of April. whatever isn't reached for by then goes... ughhh to think all the money wasted. I must say most was bought in the beginning of my collecting when i bought everything and anything. Now at least I know what brands and colors work for me so it's under control and i'm happy with my entire collection except for the above listed. I can't give the girls cash but i can give them gift cards so i may sell some in return for gift cards to stores for them even they don't need all this lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 19, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hello ladies just checking in after a long hiatus!
> i only read a few posts here and there in my effort to catch up....there's just too much!
> 
> i don't know exactly what the 30 day lipstick challenge was, but i'm assuming we're supposed to wear a different lip combo each day? I'll try to join in for may, assuming there will be some of you carrying on next month too!
> ...


  welcome back!!
  the challenge was just to wear 30 different lip products in 30 days but everyone started different times or (like me) is starting over, join in anytime. we usually post the lists here.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 19, 2014)

Updated list, ready to start this challenge all over again!

  Day 1: Naked 2 UD
Day 2: Revlon Lip Butter Cupcake, NYX natural
Day 3: YSL Glossy Stain Violene out of Control 108
Day 4: NYX line natural, Kate Moss Rimmel 14 and NYX Tiramisu
Day 5: Mac Underage Lipglass
Day 6: MAC Naked Bliss + Pink Noveau
Day 7: Mac Mellow Mood
  Day 8 Mac Flat out Fabulous
  Day 9: Maybellline Color Vivids in Pink Pop
  Day 10: Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar
  Day 11: Mac Boyfriend Stealer with WNW Dollhouse pink in the center 
  Day 12: Maybelline Truffle tease 
  Day 13: Mac Haute Attitude
  Day !4: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Darling Cherie with Sephora lip liner lavish lilac
  Day 15: Soap & Glory sexy mother pucker in Nudist
  Day 16: Victoria's Secret perfect lipstick in Pulse
  Day 17: Revlon Lip Butter Creme Brulee
  Day 18 Mabelline color vivids in Vibrant Mandarin
  Day 19 Mac Vivid Imagination
  Day 20  Rouge Dior Nude  263 Swan
  Day 21: Maybelline Blushing beige Nude collection with Jordana rocknrose lip liner
  Day 22: Tom Ford Spanish Pink with Burberry Rosewood lip liner  ( I really love the Combo , I should it cost a fortune! LOL )
  Day 23: Mac  Girl Next Door with Stone lip liner
  Day 24: Revlon Color Burst matte Balm in Shameless
  Day 25: Revlon Matte lipstick in Nude Attitude with Too Faced Perfect Nude lip liner
  Day 26: Mac Flamingo
  Day 27: Mac Creme de Nude
  Day 28: Dior Kiss lip gloss in Fizzy Lemonade 221
  Day 29: Rimmel Kate 08
  Day 30: Rimmel Stay Glossy in My Eternity. First product that I'm not to crazy about!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 19, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i just have no where to let them go. no family or friends are into makeup. i've donated TONS to the young girls home near me. They get so excited when my son and I show up as we have been dropping off lots lately. I enjoy seeing their faces. I emptied my whole collection of drugstore stuff to them except for a few hand full of items and promised them i'd return with high end stuff. i think they will be happy, lol.  I told myself whatever I didn't wear i'm sending to them. here is what's in the box: here's what i haven't touched in 45 days: _*Lipstick*_ MAC Soft Sable Lipstick MAC Salute Lipstick  MAC Charmed I'm Sure Lipstick - My only red, so probably keep just to keep. MAC Love Goddess Lipstick MAC Crosswires Lipstick MAC Blankety Lipstick MAC Pillow Talk Lipstick MAC Faithfully Yours Lipstick MAC Naughty Sauté Lipstick  _*Blush*_ MAC Small Vanity Blush BNIB MAC Launch Away Blush MAC Star Wonder MSF MAC Veronica's Blush Pearlmate MAC Lavish Living Blush BNIB Tarte Magic Blush  (small from set) Tarte Fantastic Blush  (small from set) Tarte Dollface Blush  (small from set) Tarte Adventurous Blush  (small from set) TheBalm Hot Mama Blush  Bare Minerals Perfect Rose Mineralized Blush  _*Palettes- some aren't even swatched *_ Urban Decay Smoked Palette BNIB Urban Decay Naked 1 Palette Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette Lorac Pro Palette BNIB Tarina Tarentino Magical Palette Bare Minerals The Possibilities Quad Stila In The Know Palette - BNIB TheBalm Shady Lady Palette 1 (these 3 were all on sale $10 each so... of course you'd all have bought them too) lol TheBalm Shady Lady Palette 2 TheBalm Shady Lady Palette 3 Victorias Secret Masquerade Palette Victorias Secret The Nakeds Palette  - BNIB  giving everything listed one more try until the end of April. whatever isn't reached for by then goes... ughhh to think all the money wasted. I must say most was bought in the beginning of my collecting when i bought everything and anything. Now at least I know what brands and colors work for me so it's under control and i'm happy with my entire collection except for the above listed. I can't give the girls cash but i can give them gift cards so i may sell some in return for gift cards to stores for them even they don't need all this lol


  What about using our Low-Buy Swap thread instead of donating? Or selling it in the Clearance Bin?


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 19, 2014)

Today's face - Day 19 of Love It or Leave It April  Foundation: Rimmel Stay Matte (finally used the last foundation in my stash!) Blush: NYX Cream Blush in Tea Rose Lip: MAC Naked Paris Eyes: Laura  Mercier 2013 Artist Palette - Fresco, Bamboo, and  Espresso  I still have so, so many blushes. I'm going to do the next 30 Day Challenge starting tomorrow for my undecided lip products and my blushes that I still haven't used in this month's challenge.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 19, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> What about using our Low-Buy Swap thread instead of donating? Or selling it in the Clearance Bin?


  Well I don't need any more swaps that's just taking in more makeup I won't use. I could try selling it but it's just going to go to the girls either way. I'm giving it 2 more weeks to try and see what I use. Whatever is BNIB  Not Even gonna bother opening now. I was fortunate enough to have a friend in the industry (she's no longer there) and she got amazing prices or kick backs so It's not as bad a $$ loss as it looks. Example: 5 of those lipsticks I didn't even pay for.  I bought the UD smoked palette and Lorca pro palette during hurricane sandy. I was SOOO bored. Both went untouched lol.  Just realized that.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyemazing April Sun 20th: Bobbi brown rich chocolate palette Swept bone across lid, frappe through crease and outer lid, champagne truffle shimmer on inner lid. Cocoa to smudge under lower lashes and I built it up on the outer lid too. Lined with rich chocolate and did upper and lower rim with chocolate liner. Ysl faux cils mascara.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Yellowy tones look better on me when I build up the intensity and add darker browns.


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wanting to check in after a few weeks away, and I am trying to get sane about purchasing some of the items that MAC is DCing......
  It's the fear of not being able to access things that I like that makes me splash out unnecessarily, but I THINK it makes sense in this case.  I just want to get 2 more Opulash mascaras, one tube of Untitled (and maybe Bare Canvas) paint, and each one of the lustre drops.  Doesn't sound bad, but it all adds up, especially knowing that Osbournes and AA are around the corner. 

  I am also going to get 3 lippies and one Casual Color from Playland, I have been lemming these for months so I am OK with buying them, even if I do wonder a little bit about how much wear they will get. I do have lots of other gorgeous reds and near reds and I kind of never reach for them, maybe someone can talk some sense into me????? (Haha, I love how I started that sentence all confident and then just kind of fell apart into doubt)

  I mean let's get real here, the only lipsticks I ever grab in my day to day life are Spiceflower (from some random Nordstrom collection YEARS ago, freaking LOVE this lippy!), Strong Woman, and Heavenly Hybrid.  The rest of the time I wear Soft & Slow lipglass (Neo Sci-fi) aaaallllll the time.  Or Mall Madness if I want to change it up.  All cool toned and subtle neutral pinks. fun.

  I either need to get over this vision of myself as some alluring and casual Frenchwoman who just 'throws' on her red lipstick like it's nothing OR I NEED TO GET SASSY AND JUST BECOME HER!!!!!  Maybe my challenge should be WEAR ONLY YOUR RED LIPSTICKS FOR 30 DAYS YOU CRAZY COLOR HOARDER!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Today's face - Day 20 Blush: Tarte Fearless (I think, I forget the name) Eyes: Wet n Wild the purple LE palette from this spring  Lips: Jordana Twist and Shine Sweet Pink


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 20, 2014)

I think I'm skipping Playland. I budgeted myself money for one lippie, and they are gorgeous, but I have so, so many bright lipsticks. I might kick myself later because I remember how excited I was for this collection a few months ago. I might spend my money on Be a Lady mineralize lipstick instead. Especially with AA and the Osbornes coming up soon, AND I have one other item to purchase this month, too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 20, 2014)

Today's face...  

 Becca RSSF in Shell + OCC Tint in R0: They don't really mix together.  
 MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15  
 Rimmel Stay Matte Powder  
 NARS Pro-Prime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base: Held up well! That said, I'm still not sure I'd repurchase this.  
 MAC eyeshadows in Shale and Copperplate: I wore Shale on the lid and Copperplate in the socket line. It's a very soft smoky combination, IMO.  
 Prestige Total Intensity Mascara  
 NARS Blush in Sex Appeal  
 MAC lipstick in Feed the Senses: Very much a favourite of mine.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Said goodbye to another lipstick today: NARS Barbarella. Couldn't get with the formula or the scent and the color took some work too. I kept trying to wear it and taking it off in favor of something else.. Time to Let. It. Go. I've had it for 2 years and it still looks barely used. BYE.


awwww sorry to hear barbarella didn't work for u I loveeeee it I need to start using mines more


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 20, 2014)

totally enjoying this thread hoooooowever i will say i've been a tad of a bad girl at sephora lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i went crazy during the chic week sale BUT i did stick to my list. i ended up gettin hourglass ambient powder in radiance light ONLY for the freakin palette to come back last week so i ordered the palette n took back the single powder. other than that its been mainly skin care items. i totally skipped mac playland, im sure i wont get anything from proenza even those the ombre blushes are speakin to me i shall still pass!! i got mac peaches, hot nights,fresh honey and nars taj mahal so im good on orange blushes lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 20, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> totally enjoying this thread hoooooowever i will say i've been a tad of a bad girl at sephora lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I keep telling myself I don't need that orange ombre blush as well... hope I can stay strong like I did with Playland!


----------



## nazih09 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just packed one of the cheek pops to return to nordstrom. I'm already thinking of returning autoerotique blush which hasn't even been delivered yet. :/


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 20, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> totally enjoying this thread hoooooowever i will say i've been a tad of a bad girl at sephora lately hboy:  i went crazy during the chic week sale BUT i did stick to my list. i ended up gettin hourglass ambient powder in radiance light ONLY for the freakin palette to come back last week so i ordered the palette n took back the single powder. other than that its been mainly skin care items. i totally skipped mac playland, im sure i wont get anything from proenza even those the ombre blushes are speakin to me i shall still pass!! i got mac peaches, hot nights,fresh honey and nars taj mahal so im good on orange blushes lol


  The Orange ombre, is close to Nars Torrid, someone swatched the 2 together. So I'll be passing on that one. But I so wanted the hourglass palette, lmk how you like it . I did restrain myself from placing some items from Sephora...sigh. I need to get stricter with my no buy, although I haven't gotten so this year...go me!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 20, 2014)

T-minus 6sleeps till vegas!!! Ahhhh! Please order from my post this week so I can ship before I go!


----------



## nazih09 (Apr 20, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> The Orange ombre, is close to Nars Torrid, someone swatched the 2 together. So I'll be passing on that one. But I so wanted the hourglass palette, lmk how you like it . I did restrain myself from placing some items from Sephora...sigh. I need to get stricter with my no buy, although I haven't gotten so this year...go me!


  I bought the hourglass palette during the sephora friends and family sale. I ended up returning it. I'm an NC40-42 and the two of the lighter shades did absolutely NOTHING for me, so I couldn't justify the price. I only own one highlighter (dior amber diamond) and it's my HG.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 20, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> The Orange ombre, is close to Nars Torrid, someone swatched the 2 together. So I'll be passing on that one. But I so wanted the hourglass palette, lmk how you like it . I did restrain myself from placing some items from Sephora...sigh. I need to get stricter with my no buy, although I haven't gotten so this year...go me!


   i REALLY love radiant light and dim was next to try so the palette was just an overall good idea to get now. dnt rush to get it tho lol its perm now!! i use radiant all over n extra over my highlight


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2014)

Pretty!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 20, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i REALLY love radiant light and dim was next to try so the palette was just an overall good idea to get now. dnt rush to get it tho lol its perm now!! i use radiant all over n extra over my highlight


  Looks pretty, luv'n your hair too. So it does show on Woc or maybe depends on how you use it? I'm just thinking since @Nazih09 stated her color. Maybe I'll swatch it one dat at Sephora. I'm curious about the Dior Amber Diamond too;-)


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 20, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Looks pretty, luv'n your hair too. So it does show on Woc or maybe depends on how you use it? I'm just thinking since @Nazih09 stated her color. Maybe I'll swatch it one dat at Sephora. I'm curious about the Dior Amber Diamond too;-)


  i think its perfect for woc's!! it's a subtle warm glow that shows up gorgeous in pics, its actually quite undescribable lol


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 20, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Looks pretty, luv'n your hair too. So it does show on Woc or maybe depends on how you use it? I'm just thinking since @Nazih09 stated her color. Maybe I'll swatch it one dat at Sephora. I'm curious about the Dior Amber Diamond too;-)


I adore Dior Amber Diamond, it gives a lovely highlight!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 20, 2014)

where do u get dior amber diamond?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably Nordie'd or Sak's. I may pick up either one on a Splurge


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 20, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i REALLY love radiant light and dim was next to try so the palette was just an overall good idea to get now. dnt rush to get it tho lol its perm now!! i use radiant all over n extra over my highlight


  You have gorgeous skin!! Love your contour too! Simply flawless!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 20, 2014)

Amber Diamond is one of my favorite highlighters! It gives a sophisticated glow and I feel extra pretty when I wear it lol


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 20, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Amber Diamond is one of my favorite highlighters! It gives a sophisticated glow and I feel extra pretty when I wear it lol


  is it in a new packaging or something? i didnt see it


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmm...try the Dior site maybe? But remember, your on a low buy lol. And did you tell me to wait on the hourglass palette? Lol And your going have to hook me on on the natural style. Lmk if you decide to :bump:get Amber diamond.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 20, 2014)

*have the slightest why it added the "bump"in my post...smh


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 20, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hmm...try the Dior site maybe? But remember, your on a low buy lol. And did you tell me to wait on the hourglass palette? Lol And your going have to hook me on on the natural style. Lmk if you decide to :bump:get Amber diamond.


  DOH!!!! **slaps forehead** u are totally CO-RECKT!!! i will stand my ground n hold off on it lol. my hair? its urban twist by the damn salon!


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KiKi Kontour* 



 i REALLY love radiant light and dim was next to try so the palette was just an overall good idea to get now. dnt rush to get it tho lol its perm now!! i use radiant all over n extra over my highlight







  Your hair style is so fabulous and I love love the makeup look....You rock!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 21, 2014)

Pretty sure Amber Diamond et al was discontinued.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 21, 2014)

Eyemazing April Mon 21st: basic brown frame Kept it basic withmac Brun to line with a wing , mac brownborder on upper waterline and a little mac omega lower lashline. Ysl faux cils mascara. Wanted to wear chanel rouge coco Tehran so I did!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 21, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Pretty sure Amber Diamond et al was discontinued.


  it was discontinued and a new version is out just called amber shimmer i think.
  I didn't own the amber diamond but i own rose diamond and the new rose shimmer is way different than the old one.


  i'm failing low buy ladies. badly...........


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 21, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Pretty sure Amber Diamond et al was discontinued.


  Yup, they were discontinued in February of this year... both Rose and Amber Diamond. The replacement product is the new Diorskin Nude Shimmers in #001 Pink and #002 Amber. They have just come out with the Transatlantique Collection but should be permanent.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 21, 2014)

How does the new version compare? Well you may be able to find Amber diamond somewhere else @ Kiki Konture. And girl, I thought you hooked the style up yourself lol. Damn salon did got though, just took my twists down.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 21, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> it was discontinued and a new version is out just called amber shimmer i think.
> I didn't own the amber diamond but i own rose diamond and the new rose shimmer is way different than the old one.
> 
> 
> i'm failing low buy ladies. badly...........


  You can get back on track... I know you can! Just slow down and reevaluate your goal(s)! Let us know if you need help talking through it... We are here for you doll!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 21, 2014)

SEE ladies! Even Dior knows we're supposed to be on a low-buy! HeeHee No stalking and overpaying for a highlighter!! 


  TEAM LOW-BUY MEMO!!!

  Let's try to refocus! We are all here for a reason! Trust me, I've had some slips. But I feel SO good when I successfully stick to my goals! I skipped both Patentpolish, Playland and Proenza S, and I thought it would be LOTS harder than it was. Once you prove to yourself that you can accomplish even the smallest goal, it's amazing how it can grow to a higher confidence moving forward!

  If you're feeling REALLY lost in your low-buy... try setting just a small goal. Maybe just for the next collection. And stick to it NO MATTER WHAT! We don't want feelings of "failure" here! You have not been banned to a low-buy group like a bad child. You committed yourself to being a part of a support system of people who want the same things you want... To take a step back, slow down their spending, and focus on well-edited, usable collections of makeup. So restart small. Find your focus again. we can do this! We are almost 1/3 through the year. Don't call yourself a failure. Don't think of low-buy as a punishment. It's just a way to discipline ourselves so that our hard earned money goes to the right things. Things that will bring us fulfillment. And not just in a temporary way! I'm proud of everyone for being here. For staying committed. For admitting to the struggles. We are in this together!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 21, 2014)

I just got Ocean City from PS but I've been good since February so I don't feel extra bad lol. But yes we need to stay on track! We can do this!!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> SEE ladies! Even Dior knows we're supposed to be on a low-buy! HeeHee No stalking and overpaying for a highlighter!!    TEAM LOW-BUY MEMO!!!  Let's try to refocus! We are all here for a reason! Trust me, I've had some slips. But I feel SO good when I successfully stick to my goals! I skipped both Patentpolish, Playland and Proenza S, and I thought it would be LOTS harder than it was. Once you prove to yourself that you can accomplish even the smallest goal, it's amazing how it can grow to a higher confidence moving forward!  If you're feeling REALLY lost in your low-buy... try setting just a small goal. Maybe just for the next collection. And stick to it NO MATTER WHAT! We don't want feelings of "failure" here! You have not been banned to a low-buy group like a bad child. You committed yourself to being a part of a support system of people who want the same things you want... To take a step back, slow down their spending, and focus on well-edited, usable collections of makeup. So restart small. Find your focus again. we can do this! We are almost 1/3 through the year. Don't call yourself a failure. Don't think of low-buy as a punishment. It's just a way to discipline ourselves so that our hard earned money goes to the right things. Things that will bring us fulfillment. And not just in a temporary way! I'm proud of everyone for being here. For staying committed. For admitting to the struggles. We are in this together!


  Great Motivation! Your so try, you can always hit the reset lol. I've done ok, I got 5 items from Playland, 2 from PS (glad the one blush was similar to Torrid) it I hadn't limited myself I'd prob got it anyway due to packaging lol. And guess you can count the additional Muji cubes I got. It did help to reorganize as well. So far, mu wise, other than staples, that's been it. Got some BBW candles lol but basically I've been summer shopping for my kids & picked up some items for myself. I had to realize I can't wear mu as clothing , and would rather spend the money on my hair. I can go without a full face, But Not without my hair done...ya heard.


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 21, 2014)

So I was kind of kidding when I said it yesterday but today I started my "*WEAR RED LIPSTICK EVERY DAY UNTIL YOU'VE WORN THEM ALL!!!*" challenge.  I am really excited about this already!  I am looking forward to finding out which reds are actually comfortable to wear on a daily basis so I can really start rocking red lipstick on the daily. 

  1. Today I started with Urban Decay Super Saturated GLoss Pencil Thang in F-BOMB (never worn it) AND I FREAKING LOVE IT!!!!  And so did my makeup-wary hubso!  Day 1 was a success!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  EDIT: Should probably mention that I just bought both blushes and one lippie from Proenza Schouler but I'm not too fussed about it, I've been planning on that for months now so it wasn't a "sneak attack", more like a carefully planned surgical strike.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 21, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

  Day 1: Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
            Jete Eyeshadow
  Day 2: Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
            Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 21, 2014)

Paypal just suspended my account and froze my funds for *180* days due to the nature of one of my websites.  I thought Iwas ffollowing the rules.  There was no warning, nothing.   I am so choked.  I can't withdraw any of the money I was saving up for Vegas and my partners birthday in 3 days.  So sooo bummed.  Can't stop crying.  That's what I get for trying to make a few extra bucks.   heartbroken.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 21, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Paypal just suspended my account and froze my funds for *180* days due to the nature of one of my websites. I thought Iwas ffollowing the rules. There was no warning, nothing. I am so choked. I can't withdraw any of the money I was saving up for Vegas and my partners birthday in 3 days. So sooo bummed. Can't stop crying. That's what I get for trying to make a few extra bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WHAT!!!??? Did you call them and discuss this? Did they give you ANY details? Can they even DO that!? I'd call Customer Service immediately... That doesn't sound right at all! I'm so sorry sweetie!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> WHAT!!!??? Did you call them and discuss this? Did they give you ANY details? Can they even DO that!? I'd call Customer Service immediately... That doesn't sound right at all! I'm so sorry sweetie!


  Yes i called and it's in the hands of their "Brand Risk Management" team who only accept emails not phone calls.  The email I received said the suspension is permanent and not disputeable because my website had sexual content, which I set up to generate income. I thought I respected all their terms of use but apparently not.  Great.  Now I can't get paid from my eBay or specktra sales or even withdraw the money currently in there.  I'm so upset......


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 21, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Yes i called and it's in the hands of their "Brand Risk Management" team who only accept emails not phone calls. The email I received said the suspension is permanent and not disputeable because my website had sexual content, which I set up to generate income. I thought I respected all their terms of use but apparently not. Great. Now I can't get paid from my eBay or specktra sales or even withdraw the money currently in there. I'm so upset......


  Wth? It's one thing to suspend an account permanently but quite another to hold your funds hostage for 6 freakin months. That is messed up.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes I was keeping my money there so it was safe and I wouldn't spend it.  Tried to withdraw yesterday and today they reversed it and froze my account.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You can get back on track... I know you can! Just slow down and reevaluate your goal(s)! Let us know if you need help talking through it... We are here for you doll!


  yeah. i didn't fail as bad as i think when i think about how much i have improved. i bought 3 patent polishes and 2 blushes from MAC this year so it's really not that bad if i think about past launches. I used to get $120-150 per collection. the patent polishes i was great with. i bought one. tried it. loved it and bought 2 other colors i didn't have. I have to realize i used to just buy everything now at least i'm picky and i only buy what i know i will actually use. it's a start. 
  plus it's our anniversary today and hubby told me to buy the whole collection and i just picked 2 blushes. he's the worst enabler of all LOL he wanted to get me jewelry so i technically saved us money!! lol

  ok, i'm back on track. I always bought the Dior summer or winter collections so I shouldn't be shocked and I did only buy 3 pieces so that's actually not bad. As far as MAC i'm not really interested in anything else. just 2-3 things from AA, if swatches are good. As much as i like the packaging i won't buy it unless i don't have anything like it in my collection.

  starting round 2 of 30 lipsticks in 30 days today!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 21, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> plus it's our anniversary today and hubby told me to buy the whole collection and i just picked 2 blushes. he's the worst enabler of all LOL he wanted to get me jewelry so i technically saved us money!!


   Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Survived proenza launch !!!! Kept it under a $100.   Instead of my "strict" two lol yea ok.  I did 3 items but kept it under $100.  Which is not so bad of a goal.   Maleficent is a total skip and aquatics I already have my favorites jotted down.       Eyeshadow day 1-7 :naked 3 palette combination: I will use this all this week since I find I don't use it as often. If by the end of the week I'm not In love with it. It's going on the CB.  Taking it one week at a time cause wedding planning is full on and I think I'll make it to the day with all my hair by sheer luck


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 21, 2014)

The only thing I've bought in the past two weeks is the Anna Sui lip color top coat. Lemming for a couple Bite lipsticks but they've been put on the potentials list for November with the Hourglass palette and whatever else joins in later. Having a list makes me feel less like I want to get the item right away. If I still want it in a few months I'll reassess.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Eyeshadow day 1-7 :naked 3 palette combination: I will use this all this week since I find I don't use it as often. If by the end of the week I'm not In love with it. It's going on the CB. Taking it one week at a time cause wedding planning is full on and I think I'll make it to the day with all my hair by sheer luck


  i forget i'm on 'low buy' not 'no buy' so i am doing ok. i just got the 2 blushes so i consider that success! lol.

  i like that idea with the palette, i may join you on that. i think i will try that. use it for a whole week and alter my lipstick and blushes!! i will start with the Naked 3 as well!!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 21, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Wth? It's one thing to suspend an account permanently but quite another to hold your funds hostage for 6 freakin months. That is messed up.


 
  Oh my gosh - persistence paid off (and being very apologetic).  Managed to get paypal to release the funds in my account, and after a few phone calls, emails and a very helpful CSR (Jody), they took a chance and restored my account access fully AS LONG as I no longer accept payments for services of an adult-oriented nature through paypal.  SO HAPPY!!!  VEGAS IS ON!!!  PARTNERS BIRTHDAY IS ON!!!!  And you lovely ladies as always were where I turned for comfort.  THANK YOU!!!!  *doing a happy dance*!!!!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm glad you got your Paypal issues sorted, Deesea. I'm glad they did the right thing by releasing your funds.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 21, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Oh my gosh - persistence paid off (and being very apologetic).  Managed to get paypal to release the funds in my account, and after a few phone calls, emails and a very helpful CSR (Jody), they took a chance and restored my account access fully AS LONG as I no longer accept payments for services of an adult-oriented nature through paypal.  SO HAPPY!!!  VEGAS IS ON!!!  PARTNERS BIRTHDAY IS ON!!!!  And you lovely ladies as always were where I turned for comfort.  THANK YOU!!!!  *doing a happy dance*!!!!!


  so happy for you that you got it sorted!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 21, 2014)

My mom got a refund from Verizon and split it with me... so I bought some things I normally wouldn't have bought but I have been drooling over:

  MUFE Rouge Intense lipstick in  #49
  Kat Von D Painted Love lipstick in Homegirl
  UD Revolution lipstick in Shame

  I guess there's a trend? Hahah! I still have $38 that I'll probably hold on to.

  I went ahead and got Mangrove from PS, but I paid for that out of my own money.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 21, 2014)

Just unsubscribed from Pedro.. only thing I was interested in was the blush duo but not into the colors now that I've seen pictures. One more thing out of the way!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My mom got a refund from Verizon and split it with me... so I bought some things I normally wouldn't have bought but I have been drooling over:  MUFE Rouge Intense lipstick in  #49 Kat Von D Painted Love lipstick in Homegirl UD Revolution lipstick in Shame  I guess there's a trend? Hahah! I still have $38 that I'll probably hold on to.  I went ahead and got Mangrove from PS, but I paid for that out of my own money.


  I have UD Shame, such a pretty color!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 21, 2014)

aradhana said:


> hello ladies just checking in after a long hiatus!
> i only read a few posts here and there in my effort to catch up....there's just too much!
> 
> i don't know exactly what the 30 day lipstick challenge was, but i'm assuming we're supposed to wear a different lip combo each day? I'll try to join in for may, assuming there will be some of you carrying on next month too!
> ...


  Good to see you back


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 21, 2014)

Jumps on [@]Naynadine[/@] with a huge bear hug!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I have UD Shame, such a pretty color!


  It looked gorgeous! I hemmed and hawed over the shade - I've been wanting to try a Revolution lipstick for ages but couldn't settle on the shade. Since I wear mostly dark shades, I went with that one.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just unsubscribed from Pedro.. only thing I was interested in was the blush duo but not into the colors now that I've seen pictures. One more thing out of the way!


  I didn't subscribe to that one or the Osbournes.  I figure the less I know the less things I'll want!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 21, 2014)

[@]Starlight77[/@] happy anniversary! That's awesome!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It looked gorgeous! I hemmed and hawed over the shade - I've been wanting to try a Revolution lipstick for ages but couldn't settle on the shade. Since I wear mostly dark shades, I went with that one.


  If you end up liking the formula, AND if you have the money and NEED a slightly darker and more purple color, try Venom.  I won't say any more, since this is the low buy thread.  Eek.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I didn't subscribe to that one or the Osbournes. I figure the less I know the less things I'll want!


  SMART plan!!

  As soon as I decide that I don't want anything I unsubscribe so I don't get swept up with the hype. If I didn't immediately get excited about it then it's probably not for me and I don't want to get talked into it.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 21, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Jumps on @Naynadine with a huge bear hug!!












 Group hug!

  I'm glad your Paypal issue got resolved!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


> If you end up liking the formula, AND if you have the money and NEED a slightly darker and more purple color, try Venom. I won't say any more, since this is the low buy thread. Eek.


Well, it looks kind of like Rebel, which I have (along with two drugstore dupes... lol) so don't worry, you are not enabling  I'll be saving up for the lipsticks from upcoming collections.. I'm almost hoping I don't like some of the swatches.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> SMART plan!!
> 
> As soon as I decide that I don't want anything I unsubscribe so I don't get swept up with the hype. If I didn't immediately get excited about it then it's probably not for me and I don't want to get talked into it.


  I don't think I have ever unsubscribed from any thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It kind of bothers me that I want a couple of items from the upcoming MAC collections, but I have skipped so many and also reduced my stash quite a bit, so I guess it's OK.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> :haha:   :grouphug:  Group hug!  I'm glad your Paypal issue got resolved!


  Thanks it was scary for a minute there - how was I going to buy makeup?! Going to a store is not an option for this gal - I was terrified wondering HOW I would convince people to take email money transfers, and all the risk that would expose me to. Lol. Most importantly, hubbys birthday and our trip to Vegas are aok! Thanks to everyone for listening.    moral: everything is always as it should be! (eventually) lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 21, 2014)

Deesea said:


> @Starlight77 happy anniversary! That's awesome!


  thank you!!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Well, it looks kind of like Rebel, which I have (along with two drugstore dupes... lol) so don't worry, you are not enabling  I'll be saving up for the lipsticks from upcoming collections.. I'm almost hoping I don't like some of the swatches.


  Me too!  I didn't think I was going to get much from Playland but I did, so I need to restrain myself with AA and Moody Blooms.  Now I have to swatch Rebel and Venom.


----------



## nazih09 (Apr 21, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Yup, they were discontinued in February of this year... both Rose and Amber Diamond. The replacement product is the new Diorskin Nude Shimmers in #001 Pink and #002 Amber. They have just come out with the Transatlantique Collection but should be permanent.


  whatttt?! this is news to me!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I don't think I have ever unsubscribed from any thread.    It kind of bothers me that I want a couple of items from the upcoming MAC collections, but I have skipped so many and also reduced my stash quite a bit, so I guess it's OK.


  Wow! Never unsubscribed? I'm constantly subscribing and unsubscribing...back and forth as I try to battle my tendency to lemming everything! In the process I have even ended up stopping ALL notifications from the site...including PM's. Not good!  I almost bought from the proenza schouler collection today.. Luckily I thought twice, and by that time the amber blush was sold out...I saw someone post it is duped with torrid...which I just swapped away not long ago...so maybe for the best I couldn't buy!  Gotta hold off for aquatic!


----------



## User38 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi to all my lowbuy ladies!!  I know I have been bad (the Sephora truck hit me in the face and I will pay the piper for it), but it's ok.  I can live with it.. I am being bad now too.  

  It's hard not to buy clothes, shoes and handbags in Italy.  But will only limit myself to one par (per colour).. lol.


  miss you guys.. ttyl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  sad new on the Bert front.. it's done, finished and kaput.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Hi to all my lowbuy ladies!!  I know I have been bad (the Sephora truck hit me in the face and I will pay the piper for it), but it's ok.  I can live with it.. I am being bad now too.    It's hard not to buy clothes, shoes and handbags in Italy.  But will only limit myself to one par (per colour).. lol.   miss you guys.. ttyl.:flower:    sad new on the Bert front.. it's done, finished and kaput.:weep:


  Omg, need details when you're taking a break from being totally enviable! Hope your heart is as good as your surroundings!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Hi to all my lowbuy ladies!!  I know I have been bad (the Sephora truck hit me in the face and I will pay the piper for it), but it's ok.  I can live with it.. I am being bad now too.
> 
> It's hard not to buy clothes, shoes and handbags in Italy.  But will only limit myself to one par (per colour).. lol.
> 
> ...


   No! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 21, 2014)

[@]Starlight77[/@] Happy Anniversary!! Your hubby rocks btw!!   [@]Naynadine[/@] Huge hugs!!   [@]Deesea[/@] So happy everything got sorted out with Paypal   [@]HerGreyness[/@] Oh no!! So sorry to hear that!! Big comforting hugs!


----------



## bluelitzer (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry about Bert. Hugs.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Hi to all my lowbuy ladies!!  I know I have been bad (the Sephora truck hit me in the face and I will pay the piper for it), but it's ok.  I can live with it.. I am being bad now too.
> 
> It's hard not to buy clothes, shoes and handbags in Italy.  But will only limit myself to one par (per colour).. lol.
> 
> ...


  What?! No! Oh boy, I'm sorry to hear this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I've been good - I've been really good. I'm still saving for the AA collection and if I remember correctly, the last makeup related thing I bought was the L'Oréal lipstick at the beginning of April and in March I only bought the yellow CC Cream and the lavender CC powder. I seriously haven't bought that little in years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I forgot the Revlon foundation but that was necessary. I don't count staples.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 



@Starlight77 Happy Anniversary!! Your hubby rocks btw!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Naynadine Huge hugs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Deesea So happy everything got sorted out with Paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@HerGreyness Oh no!! So sorry to hear that!! Big comforting hugs!


  agree with all this so im quoting rather than typing, sounds like some of you had a tough easter, big hugs!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys.

  Been AWOL for Easter.

  Haven't purchased anything since the new foundation which is good.  No plans to, either!

  The biggest thing for me is staying away from websites and the forums, lol.

  I'm still sticking to my limit of one or two items only from AA.

  Skipping Playland.  I don't need Toying Around, I just want it.  Maybe I'll find it in the Clearance Bin later on.

  My health has been acting up.  I came off my pain meds for about a week to try and feel a bit more human.  Big mistake, lol.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 22, 2014)

30 Lipsticks in 30 Days - round 2 Naked Palette 1, 2, 3 and basics for the next 30 days  Day 1:  Topshop Gloss Ink Sugar Plum - great everyday colour, not as long lasting as smitten but definitely a keeper! Naked 3 Liar and Factory - I looked tired though, not sure if it was the shadows or me!  Day 2: Gosh Soft n Shine Lip Balm in Irony (These were the drugstore dupes for the old mac slimshines) I loved it the first peach that looks good on me. No eye make up - I had a contact lens check up  Day 3: L'Oreal Caresse in Aphrodite Scarlet - rewearing from the last 30 day challenge to check whether the formula dries out my lips - I like the colour though No eye make up today - I am extra tired and have hayfever so went for blush and lippie only today.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 22, 2014)

hugs to Naynadine and also to her grayness.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 22, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Been AWOL for Easter.
> 
> ...


  I hope you feel better soon PeachTwist.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Hi to all my lowbuy ladies!!  I know I have been bad (the Sephora truck hit me in the face and I will pay the piper for it), but it's ok.  I can live with it.. I am being bad now too.
> 
> It's hard not to buy clothes, shoes and handbags in Italy.  But will only limit myself to one par (per colour).. lol.
> 
> ...


  sorry to hear. i do hope the beauty of Italy can help take your mind off of it.    BUY EXTRA SHOES!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Hi to all my lowbuy ladies!!  I know I have been bad (the Sephora truck hit me in the face and I will pay the piper for it), but it's ok.  I can live with it.. I am being bad now too.
> 
> It's hard not to buy clothes, shoes and handbags in Italy.  But will only limit myself to one par (per colour).. lol.
> 
> ...


  So sorry to hear about you and Bert, HG. I hope you're having a lovely time in Italy! *hugs*


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 22, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Been AWOL for Easter.
> 
> ...


  Hope you're feeling better sweetie! I still haven't made it to the Container Store! Hopefully this week. I just got swamped last minute with Easter prep and had to readjust my schedule a little. But I WILL get there! I promise!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

@peachtwist you'll prob def find it CBd later. It's a nice color but one that could easy get boring since it's so bright and our minds are fickle moving onto the next new thing.    @deesea good to know this is resolved for you   @naynadine stay strong. Million hugs to you dear.   @pixie: yea I've had it for a while and I've done a few looks but honestly if by the end of this week I don't do anything ground breaking, it's going on the Cb.  I feel it's an investment that I can use for work and all that but I don't wear rose everyday in my eyes.... I like change too much.  But this is a fair trial for it.    @hergrayness you know my feelings about this.  I'm sending you all the hugs, go out and enjoy the sunny days, sit in fancy Italian plazas and have gelato, people watch, shoe watch and shop. Ugh I wish I was there.. Shoes.... And let your mind clear and relax.


----------



## trina11225 (Apr 22, 2014)

I only brought toying around from playland, actually this the only thing besides bad girl riri, flat out fab in a swap, I've brought. No dupe, but if i found my ablaze I may have passed. Where is my beloved ablaze?


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 22, 2014)

Im still doing pretty well with my no buy, not sure if i can do it when AA comes out. Had my annual exam today, still hate it like my first time lol, so im off today and wandering thru sephora, i need to get home!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Eyemazing April Tues 23nd: mac wing Mac tailor grey paint pot wing  Mac wedge es lower lashline Estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got the wings even first go!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Hi to all my lowbuy ladies!!  I know I have been bad (the Sephora truck hit me in the face and I will pay the piper for it), but it's ok.  I can live with it.. I am being bad now too.
> 
> It's hard not to buy clothes, shoes and handbags in Italy.  But will only limit myself to one par (per colour).. lol.
> 
> ...


  Ugh. Noooo. I'm sorry to hear that HG.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 22, 2014)

So many people to quote, so I'll just say... Hugs to everyone


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 22, 2014)

trina11225 said:


> I only brought toying around from playland, actually this the only thing besides bad girl riri, flat out fab in a swap, I've brought. No dupe, but if i found my ablaze I may have passed. Where is my beloved ablaze?


  I skipped TA and am counting on my Ablaze to keep me strong in my skip! I'm sorry you lost yours! I hate when that happens!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 22, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Day 1-
  MAC Flamingo Lipstick
  MAC Ocean City Blush
  MAC Caramel Sundae Quad

  i forgot to wear Naked 3 because i was excited to wear my new blush and was sidetracked. i will start naked 3 tomorrow! (as it's a palette i really want to remember to use)


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 22, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sounds like your A-OK! Keep us up to speed on your lippie 2.0 challenge!
> 
> I still cannot believe I skipped PS! I must be making some improvement to do THAT! Glad you stayed focused! And I LOVE your Naked palette idea! I might do this with a different palette I've been struggling with. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> ...


  Never too many hugs!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 22, 2014)

--


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @peachtwist you'll prob def find it CBd later. It's a nice color but one that could easy get boring since it's so bright and our minds are fickle moving onto the next new thing.


  I figured I would, so it's all good.  I can resist.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 22, 2014)

Any of you ladies know why the Extra Dimension Blushes are so ... hard?  I have one (Flaming Chic) from god knows what collection, but I find it near on impossible to get good colour pay off so I'm tempted to put it up in the for sale forum.  I don't know how to get the pigmentation to be better.  Any tips?


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 22, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Any of you ladies know why the Extra Dimension Blushes are so ... hard?  I have one (Flaming Chic) from god knows what collection, but I find it near on impossible to get good colour pay off so I'm tempted to put it up in the for sale forum.  I don't know how to get the pigmentation to be better.  Any tips?


  A lot of people mentioned a film/layer on the top of that collection of ED blushes. Everyone seemed to be ok after scrapping off the top layer with a qtip. So, try that and then report back! That seemed to solve the issue for a lot of us during that launch. HTH


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 22, 2014)

@HerGreyness, so sorry about your latest news.  Hope you're doing okay.  I can't think of a better pick-me-up than being in Italy.  It's my happy place!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 22, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Any of you ladies know why the Extra Dimension Blushes are so ... hard?  I have one (Flaming Chic) from god knows what collection, but I find it near on impossible to get good colour pay off so I'm tempted to put it up in the for sale forum.  I don't know how to get the pigmentation to be better.  Any tips?


oops, pixiedancer beat me to it


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 22, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Any of you ladies know why the Extra Dimension Blushes are so ... hard?  I have one (Flaming Chic) from god knows what collection, but I find it near on impossible to get good colour pay off so I'm tempted to put it up in the for sale forum.  I don't know how to get the pigmentation to be better.  Any tips?
> 
> oops, pixiedancer beat me to it


  Thanks m'dears!  I'll try that and see if I can get even just a better swatch of it.  That alone would be nice, lol!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 22, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hey guys.  Been AWOL for Easter.  Haven't purchased anything since the new foundation which is good.  No plans to, either!  The biggest thing for me is staying away from websites and the forums, lol.  I'm still sticking to my limit of one or two items only from AA.  Skipping Playland.  I don't need Toying Around, I just want it.  Maybe I'll find it in the Clearance Bin later on.  My health has been acting up.  I came off my pain meds for about a week to try and feel a bit more human.  Big mistake, lol.


  Oh, sorry to hear that, Peachtwist.  I've thought about doing that too (the pain meds), but there's no way.  After my surgery they weaned me off of them, but unfortunately my pain came back.  I tried to go without them for a few months more, which was horrible.  I was still working then and I'd come home from work and lay on the bed and cry.  The only way I felt decent was if I laid on my back.  Finally I gave up and went back on them.  Now I'm trying to switch sleep meds, but with the new ones I don't sleep enough. So I feel tired ALL of the time. Do your pain meds make you feel out-of-it? Congrats for sticking to your low buy!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

burghchick said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > My health has been acting up.  I came off my pain meds for about a week to try and feel a bit more human.  Big mistake, lol.
> ...


  Oh jesus - I'm sorry you had to go through all of that, that is so awful!  What sleep meds are you on/have you tried?  I hate most of them because they leave a metallic taste in my mouth the next day and I can't get rid of it no matter how much I brush my teeth or what I eat.
  My pain meds do, yeah.  I'm like a zombie on them, but they help take the slightest edge off.  I'm on Tramadol and Co-Codamol.  I was on Co-Dydramol which worked better but they've stopped prescribing it because it's "too expensive" for them to supply for free on the health service here.  I'm very lucky in that I don't pay for my meds - if I did I'd be bankrupt on medication alone.
  Thank you!  I really needed to hear that.  I never realised until the past month or so that I'm actually a shopaholic.  I guess I never did it though because I never had the means to.  CC's are dangerous.  S'ok though.  It's not being used now unless it's a must and all spare money is going to paying it off instead of buying more stuff.  I do however need to purchase a good moisturiser for day time but the one I'm using at the moment is just too expensive for the amount given.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Eyemazing April Wed 23rd: sigma awake es base Just a touch on centre of lid and a bit of 17 doll eyes mascara in brown, It's raining and im going to play hockey later


----------



## liba (Apr 23, 2014)

HerGreyness - soon you're going to be a free woman with plenty of time for leisure and enjoyment. You will find an exciting man who is in the same place; who'll have all the time you have for pleasure and will want to spend it with YOU! That's living it up for real. Until then, we're all here to keep you amused!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best of luck to you in everything!




  As for 30 Day challenges, I'm going to go back to my original focus, which is to clear the decks by using up the products I really love. It feels good to be digging into my BUs and the alternate shades that are similar to the ones I already have. I think my next organization project will be to separate out groups of similar colors/textures, check which one is most used in the group and then keep using that one until it's done, then move on to the next most used. This ought to make it easier to determine if unopened BUs are worth selling or hanging onto, as well, depending on how many similar shades I've got.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Round two of the 30 day lipstick challenge

  Day 1:  Revlon lip butter in Strawberry Shortcake
  Day 2: L'Oreal color riche in Violet Chiffon
  Day 3: Mac Sheen Supreme in Royal Azalea


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone here have Smoked Purple?

  I put it on today for the first time and I'm shocked at how much I had to build it up to make it fully opaque (and it's still not completely opaque). Is it just me? Did I get a bad lippie? I'm pretty bummed because I've been wanting this lipstick for a while and it's just not performing how I expected it to.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 23, 2014)

Day 2:
  Bite Beauty Pepper Lipstick- *omg love more each time i wear it.*
  MAC Sunset Beach Blush
  Naked 3 Palette (remembered!!) -*Naked 3 has a ton of fallout. i'm not liking it so far. beautiful colors but very messy.*


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Does anyone here have Smoked Purple?
> 
> I put it on today for the first time and I'm shocked at how much I had to build it up to make it fully opaque (and it's still not completely opaque). Is it just me? Did I get a bad lippie? I'm pretty bummed because I've been wanting this lipstick for a while and it's just not performing how I expected it to.


I have Smoked Purple, it's opaque and very dark, building it up is not for me lol, it is so deep !


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 23, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Hot Gossip
  Day 2: MAC Fanfare
  Day 3: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 4: Burt's Bees Tinted Lipbalm Pink Blossom
  Day 5: Maybelline Blushing Beige
  Day 6: MAC On Hold
  Day 7: Astor Lip Butter Unguilty Pleasure
  Day 8: L'Oréal Extraordinaire Lipgloss Rose Finale
  Day 9: MAC Viva Glam II
  Day 10: essence On the Catwalk
  Day 11: MAC Brave
  Day 12: p2 Sissi
  Day 13: MAC Bad Gal RiRi
  Day 14: L'Oréal Privée Jennifer Lopez
  Day 15: essence Natural Beauty
  Day 16: Chanel Rouge Velvet La Raffinee
  Day 17: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Esprit
  Day 18: Artdeco 'some pinkish shade'
  Day 19: MAC Mehr
  Day 20: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Grande Dame - Nice one. Gonna keep that.
  Day 21: MAC Patisserie - This lipstick has always been on my wishlist but I've never gotten around to actually buy it, so I took the opportunity today and exchanged my empty containers for it. So far I really like it.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hugs to everyone who has had a rough past few days/weeks! Keep on plodding along.   Today face (I'm still in Love It or Leave It April, but I've used all my concealers, bronzers, highlighters, and foundations, so I've put the keepers back into their spots. Now I'm just working through my Final Death lipstick challenge and wearing a different lip, eye and blush every day until I use everything.)  Anyway!  Lips: Maybelline Pink Peony - TOSS, pretty color but uneven, patchy application. Bare Minerals gloss in Rebel on top. Love that formula  Blush: Too Faced Sweethearts Something About Berry - KEEP Eyes: some pinks, purples, peaches and browns from the Wet n Wild palette I created by depotting my entire Wet n Wild trio collections - it's a KEEP but today's look faded quickly, I think because of my primer combo


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just dropping in to say hello! I miss this board so much! I was determined to keep up with this low buy challenge. I haven't purchased any new lipsticks and I must say, my bank account is happy. I've skipped all the MAC collections and I hope I can continue on this path (Minus the 3D glitters. I love glitter!). I hope you all are having a wonderful day!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 23, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Day 2: Bite Beauty Pepper Lipstick- *omg love more each time i wear it.* MAC Sunset Beach Blush Naked 3 Palette (remembered!!) -*Naked 3 has a ton of fallout. i'm not liking it so far. beautiful colors but very messy.*


  I feel the same way about Naked3. It's the first Naked palette I bought and I'm not that impressed.  How did you like Sunset Beach?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I have Smoked Purple, it's opaque and very dark, building it up is not for me lol, it is so deep !


  I'm with you, Dominique.  It's so dark that I've never tried to make it darker.  It seems to go on fairly easy from what I remember.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Day 3 of naked 3 palette   Yes it's easy to come up with a quick going to work look. But I've found it's prob too blah for day to day to day ... Id prob get bored of it and throw in a magenta pigment on top to spark some stuff up u know?   So far still giving it a chance


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 23, 2014)

I went through all of my nudes and light pinks last night.  I have way more than I thought!  A lot of very light nudes.  So if you see me on  another thread saying that I'm going to buy a nude lippie, please remind me of this post.  Especially if it's a pale one!  That inventory will help me with the AA collection.  I think I'm just going to get Mystical from that as far as lippies. Yesterday I discovered that Primrose from the PS collection is exactly like the Sweet Succulence I have from the Indulge collection.  They're even both Lustres!  Now I wish I hadn't bought it.  I need to be more thoughtful about my purchases.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 23, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > Day 2: Bite Beauty Pepper Lipstick- *omg love more each time i wear it.* MAC Sunset Beach Blush Naked 3 Palette (remembered!!) -*Naked 3 has a ton of fallout. i'm not liking it so far. beautiful colors but very messy.*
> ...


 I'm still gonna give it a try but the few colors I really like are super messy, I do my makeup while holding a baby, chasing my kid to get ready etc so although it's pretty it's gonna be hard for me to use it as I have no extra time for fall out LOL I agree with [@]mosha010[/@] on the boring factor too. Are you keeping it?  I like sunset beach. I tapped my brush in it once and it applied it fine. It's very pigmented and very pretty. The darker shade is almost identical to clinique berry pop but the 3 shades of pink are worth the money. I don't know why temptalia gave it an F. I don't think it's their best blush ever but i didn't have any of the problems that she stated. Especially the scraping it to get product. Maybe she got a dud? I posted some pics in the proenza thread when I got it.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Starlight77 said:
> ...


   As far as keeping it I'm not sure. Cause you're right: some of these have insidious fallout and I don't have time for that in the mornings.. But I'm at day 3 so I'm giving it a fair chance of a week... I just feel most looks are pretty much the same I mean I like a lot of the shades but it's no electric palette lol.    On the temptalia thing, I did write on her page and this is what she said


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 23, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> As far as keeping it I'm not sure. Cause you're right: some of these have insidious fallout and I don't have time for that in the mornings.. But I'm at day 3 so I'm giving it a fair chance of a week... I just feel most looks are pretty much the same I mean I like a lot of the shades but it's no electric palette lol.    On the temptalia thing, I did write on her page and this is what she said


  Whoa. I didn't know T gave it an F. I'm going to try mine tonight.  I'm not that particular, so I'll probably like it.   I need to try Naked 3 again.  I think I only used it twice.  It was okay but didn't knock my socks off.  I'd rather use my MAC neutrals.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

I wore it all day toys and reapplied it for tonight (I had a jeep club thing).  I liked it. It was pretty. And I felt pretty.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I wore it all day toys and reapplied it for tonight (I had a jeep club thing). I liked it. It was pretty. And I felt pretty.


  "I feel pretty! I feel pretty! I feel pretty and witty..." *singing the mosha anthem*
  Glad you got a good one! Did you post a pic?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol no. I tried taking a selfie but I was around all boys and they were ruining my selfies ! Lol.  I'll take a pretty picture tomorrow.  And the mangrove lippy migh just be my favorite this year so far!!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

And I was literally laughing outloud at the mosha anthem comment. Hahahaha you're the best.     By the way, since I was in specktra during the jeep club officer meeting I didn't hear everyone nominating me for treasurer. And when asked I just said yes not knowing what was going on lol   So. I'm it now.  New NYC jeep club treasurer.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 23, 2014)

Humbly requesting acceptance into #TeamLowBuy.  I told myself (and soon thereafter, foolishly, my husband) that I am determined to not buy _any makeup _between now and the end of this summer.  The only 2 exceptions are a maximum of 2 lipsticks from the upcoming Pedro Lourenco collection, and any staple items that are things I literally wear every day (foundation, setting powder, mascara, etc).  Hoping that joining this thread will help me stick to this rather challenging resolution!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Humbly requesting acceptance into #TeamLowBuy.  I told myself (and soon thereafter, foolishly, my husband) that I am determined to not buy _any makeup _between now and the end of this summer.  The only 2 exceptions are a maximum of 2 lipsticks from the upcoming Pedro Lourenco collection, and any staple items that are things I literally wear every day (foundation, setting powder, mascara, etc).  Hoping that joining this thread will help me stick to this rather challenging resolution!


   Welcome hug!!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 23, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Welcome hug!!!








  Thanks!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 23, 2014)

[@]mosha010[/@] I did have to swipe it 2 times with my finger to get a good swatch but it went in beautifully with a brush. I like temptalia. I like her blog and refer to it often but her review said  "The texture of this shade was extremely disappointing, as it was stiff and dry. To get any visible color payoff,* I had to take my trusty metal spatula and scrape off layers, as the powder just wasn’t dislodging from the surface. When I went to apply it to cheeks, I had to layer the color on five times to get marginal color payoff. From there, it was difficult* to blend, as it tended to stay wherever it landed initially, so it looked uneven. With a buffing brush, I was able to finagle it to resemble something not-awful, but this blush required far too much work to merit a purchase. The color wore well for eight hours, though, before it started to fade along the edges."  It just doesn't sound like the same blush lol did anyone else around here complain? I read complaints of it being hard to open, which I agree lol not drastically hard but took a few seconds to get open.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 23, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And I was literally laughing outloud at the mosha anthem comment. Hahahaha you're the best.     By the way, since I was in specktra during the jeep club officer meeting I didn't hear everyone nominating me for treasurer. And when asked I just said yes not knowing what was going on lol   So. I'm it now.  New NYC jeep club treasurer.


 Oooo I have a jeep! Is this the club that shows you all the things your jeep can do? I always wanted to go on one of those mountain trips. Fun!  





ChosenOne said:


> Humbly requesting acceptance into #TeamLowBuy.  I told myself (and soon thereafter, foolishly, my husband) that I am determined to not buy _any makeup_ between now and the end of this summer.  The only 2 exceptions are a maximum of 2 lipsticks from the upcoming Pedro Lourenco collection, and any staple items that are things I literally wear every day (foundation, setting powder, mascara, etc).  Hoping that joining this thread will help me stick to this rather challenging resolution!


  Welcome!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 23, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> It just doesn't sound like the same blush lol did anyone else around here complain?* I read complaints of it being hard to open, which I agree lol not drastically hard but took a few seconds to get open.*


  I'll admit, it took me a second or two of fumbling around to get it to open, but I just figured it was a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL!!!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I'll admit, it took me a second or two of fumbling around to get it to open, but I just figured it was a :blonde: LOL!!!!!!


  Hhahaha same here I couldn't get it open. I thought it was a couture thing.   Lol and same thing: finger swatches sucked but brush application was easy  





Starlight77 said:


> Oooo I have a jeep! Is this the club that shows you all the things your jeep can do? I always wanted to go on one of those mountain trips. Fun! Welcome!!


  Yeah ! We're doing an off-road event next month and I'm leading one of the trails    But I've been an officer there for a year (part of the core group to make decisions plan things etc) but we don't have titles except president and the rest of the 4 officers. Well we created the treasurer title and I'm it.  Lol.   Anyway: yeah those off-road trips are awesome!!! You should go on one. Won't regret it


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

To be honest I find T seems to have impossible standards with makeup. Several things she's said don't swatch well etc and they've been great.  I get that quality control could be an issue but I also think she just doesn't want a lot of products to work imo. Hard to explain what I mean when typing on my phone.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Humbly requesting acceptance into #TeamLowBuy.  I told myself (and soon thereafter, foolishly, my husband) that I am determined to not buy _any makeup _between now and the end of this summer.  The only 2 exceptions are a maximum of 2 lipsticks from the upcoming Pedro Lourenco collection, and any staple items that are things I literally wear every day (foundation, setting powder, mascara, etc).  Hoping that joining this thread will help me stick to this rather challenging resolution!


  Admission ACCEPTED! HeeHee Glad you're here hun! Let us know if you need talked off any makeup buying ledges!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

In other news (I have no where else to put this) I'm officially no longer a fan of Wayne Goss.  He posted a photo earlier on instagram of his friend Mandy. Before & after makeup wise. A lot of girls were saying how they wish they could apply makeup so well and that theirs never turns out as good etc.  I pointed out that the after photo was most definitely photoshopped as makeup doesn't remove under eye or neck wrinkles no matter what products you use or how good you are at application and that the hair on her head was even softer.  It was such an obvious photoshop job and some others agreed with me.  He blocked me on instagram for calling it out. I mean really?! Don't want the truth aired out, don't use photoshop to cheat people into thinking you have plastic surgeon skills with your makeup application!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I get that quality control could be an issue but I also think she just doesn't want a lot of products to work imo. Hard to explain what I mean when typing on my phone.


  I do know what you mean. It seems that the more she reviews higher end products, the tougher she is on the mid-level stuff. She still seems to be somewhat fair to drugstore. So, she can distinguish between high and low(er) but somehow not mid-range. If that makes sense. I stopped paying attention to her grades a LONG time ago. I look at swatches, read her suggested dupes (which are off more times than most lately) and move on. She provides a service that hasn't been duplicated yet. So she will maintain her popularity. She seems to love her work and clearly works hard. I think she may just be in a little over her head with the workload and unable to maintain integrity with her reviews and "grading system."


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> He blocked me on instagram for calling it out. I mean really?! Don't want the truth aired out, don't use photoshop to cheat people into thinking you have plastic surgeon skills with your makeup application!


  Woah! SERIOUSLY!? He's one of my favs... but maybe he's getting a little too big for his britches these days too! I'm going to Instagram now to see what's up!
  That wasn't cool at all! If he wants to delete comments, that's one thing. But to block you for being honest!??? Oh no.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I find T seems to have impossible standards with makeup. Several things she's said don't swatch well etc and they've been great.   I get that quality control could be an issue but I also think she just doesn't want a lot of products to work imo. Hard to explain what I mean when typing on my phone.
> ...


  Yes. Exactly! The thing is, it's almost as if she seems to think high end = amazing and midrange = terrible but as a lot of readers can't afford high end she gives drugstore stuff good reviews knowing people would call her out otherwise.  I personally think she has something against MAC in general which is weird considering she teamed with them for the bloggers collection.  Don't get me wrong I realise MAC isn't the be all and end all of makeup but for the price they usually have good quality.   I love MAC lipsticks. I don't think I've found one in my collection I'm not happy with formula wise.  Eye shadows are great. Blushes are great. Eye liners and lip liners are great. If they weren't one of the best brands they wouldn't be used so much by makeup artists on the runway and in photoshoots. Yet she calls them a dud 99% of the time? Lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Woah! SERIOUSLY!? He's one of my favs... but maybe he's getting a little too big for his britches these days too! I'm going to Instagram now to see what's up! That wasn't cool at all! If he wants to delete comments, that's one thing. But to block you for being honest!??? Oh no.


  Yup! Dead serious. I'm under Kaikelinex on Instagram so they may still be there but if not I got a screen shot of my first comment. Couldn't get one of my 2nd as it was deleted and my third wouldn't post - that's when I learned I was blocked as when I refreshed instagram I found all of his photos gone from my newsfeed and unable to find him to refollow.  I'm extremely annoyed at his behaviour and clearly he thinks himself above everyone these days.  I'm just sick and tired of people trying to pull off bullshit like this.  He tells people to love themselves and be themselves and talks about how PS is unrealistic etc but he uses it himself and blocks people who call him out on being a hypocrite.   Jackass!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Admission ACCEPTED! HeeHee Glad you're here hun! Let us know if you need talked off any makeup buying ledges!


  Oh, I'm sure I will!!  And I hope I can do the same for others!!  I have soooo much makeup at this point, I've actually run out of room for some of my new things, so I'm sure I can help people find dupes and such.  Glad to be aboard!!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Eye shadows are great. Blushes are great. Eye liners and lip liners are great. If they weren't one of the best brands they wouldn't be used so much by makeup artists on the runway and in photoshoots. Yet she calls them a dud 99% of the time? Lol


I agree with all you and Pixiedancer have said on the topic.  I've been thinking for a while that even with high end though, she has her favorite brands which can do no wrong.  I understand we all play favorites, but she should try to be extra objective.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 23, 2014)

Now, having said that, I still go to her site daily to get info and see swatches.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

boschicka said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Eye shadows are great. Blushes are great. Eye liners and lip liners are great. If they weren't one of the best brands they wouldn't be used so much by makeup artists on the runway and in photoshoots. Yet she calls them a dud 99% of the time? Lol
> ...


  Yup, considering it's her job I would expect her to be more objective than she is.  I'm not really surprised though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Now, having said that, I still go to her site daily to get info and see swatches.


  I use her for swatches/comparisons, but I'm finding most of both of them are incredibly inaccurate lately and it's driving me pointless.  These days I only use them as a reference to what it COULD look like, lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I personally think she has something against MAC in general which is weird considering she teamed with them for the bloggers collection.


  IIRC, other Specktra-ites, and even other bloggers, have noticed variance of quality in products, _especially_ in limited edition releases, which is still Christine's main focus. Maybe she's just as frustrated as others are about all these limited edition collections, and thinks they could be focusing on ramping up their permanent range (which, I agree, does have some great stuff) more?  Or perhaps her quality standards are so high nowadays for non-drugstore brands that she believes MAC, in particular, needs to step it up?  Anyhoo, the only way I see her losing her massive audience is if a group of people with varying skintones and skintypes came together and started a site to review and swatch products, and provided similar services (dupe list, foundation matrix). A site like that would be massively helpful, IMO, because then you'd get an idea of how things work on a variety of people, not just one person. I know we have that here, but I'm thinking more in terms of a formal review blog and not a forum.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure I will!!  And I hope I can do the same for others!!  I have soooo much makeup at this point, I've actually run out of room for some of my new things, so *I'm sure I can help people find dupes and such.  *Glad to be aboard!!


  THAT will be very helpful!! We are ALWAYS looking for dupes! YAY


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Now, having said that, I still go to her site daily to get info and see swatches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree that a blog like that would be insanely awesome!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> *Anyhoo, the only way I see her losing her massive audience is if a group of people with varying skintones and skintypes came together and started a site to review and swatch products, and provided similar services (dupe list, foundation matrix). A site like that would be massively helpful, IMO, because then you'd get an idea of how things work on a variety of people, not just one person. I know we have that here, but I'm thinking more in terms of a formal review blog and not a forum.*


  That would be amazing!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Jackass!
> ...


  Tell me about it.  I'm really disappointed in him.  I expected more of him, but to block someone for having an opinion is beyond ridiculous.  Especially when others have commented with the same thing - I wonder if any others were blocked too?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Yup! Dead serious. I'm under Kaikelinex on Instagram so they may still be there but if not I got a screen shot of my first comment. Couldn't get one of my 2nd as it was deleted and my third wouldn't post - that's when I learned I was blocked as when I refreshed instagram I found all of his photos gone from my newsfeed and unable to find him to refollow.  I'm extremely annoyed at his behaviour and clearly he thinks himself above everyone these days.  I'm just sick and tired of people trying to pull off bullshit like this.  He tells people to love themselves and be themselves and talks about how PS is unrealistic etc but he uses it himself and blocks people who call him out on being a hypocrite.   Jackass!


  So I found the picture in question. He must've deleted/blocked a bunch of people and their comments, not just you(rs), because there's only a handful of comments remaining that I can see (all positive, of course).  http://instagram.com/p/nJRgLAvF0n/  And then he posted this photo and says he used a laser light for the after (something he says he always does after applying makeup on someone). Personally, I cannot tell a difference between the "after" in the first link, and the photo in the second link.  http://instagram.com/p/nJazQ8vFxV/  This does annoy me, for sure, but I think what annoys me more are the fans who basically think he (or any other Youtuber or blogger, for that matter) can do no wrong and call anyone who offers legit criticism a "hater". It's a bit childish, IMO.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> This does annoy me, for sure, but I think what annoys me more are the fans who basically think he (or any other Youtuber or blogger, for that matter) can do no wrong and call anyone who offers legit criticism a "hater". It's a bit childish, IMO.


  I like how in the 2nd photo posted to redeem himself (which he wouldn't need to even address if he hadn't filtered the after photo in the first place) a bunch of people are still poking fun by asking him to demonstrate this "laser light" he uses! LOL Too funny! Some even were saying they googled it and couldn't find any info. Why Goss why? I'm sorry I still can't quit him... He's my guru Achilles heel! But if I have to choose between him and @PeachTwist I'm going with my girl Peachy! Don't make me choose!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Jackass!
> ...


  I can see an ever so slight difference - but I don't think it has anything to do with light, I think it's a less photoshopped version.

  I do love this comment on the 2nd photo though, made me laugh.  I'm amazed he hasn't blocked her for this!  "junoyiyiThis is freaking awesome! I can't imagine how to conceal all those wrinkles and discoloration." 





  Yes Wayne, how do you conceal all those WRINKLES?!  It's MAGIC!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> shellygrrl said:
> 
> 
> > This does annoy me, for sure, but I think what annoys me more are the fans who basically think he (or any other Youtuber or blogger, for that matter) can do no wrong and call anyone who offers legit criticism a "hater". It's a bit childish, IMO.
> ...








 you're sweet!

  At least you know I'll never photoshop a girl and pretend I removed her wrinkles with my amazing concealer skills!

  I really did like him, his tips have been neat - but I just can't with that kind of behaviour, unfortunately.  I'm just glad I never purchased any of his brushes so he hasn't received a dime out of me!  Not to mention I use an ad-blocker so I don't see any ads on YouTube, meaning he hasn't received a dime out of my viewing his videos either.  Bitter sweet.  Lol!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I can see an ever so slight difference - but I don't think it has anything to do with light, I think it's a less photoshopped version.
> 
> I do love this comment on the 2nd photo though, made me laugh.  I'm amazed he hasn't blocked her for this!  "junoyiyiThis is freaking awesome! I can't imagine how to conceal all those wrinkles and discoloration."
> 
> ...


  And it IS sad because he's a very talented MUA. His genuine after photo of her was probably beautiful. She's an older lady. No one would expect makeup miracles! It's OK to have wrinkles! Doesn't make you or the makeup less lovely! I think this is a good example of pressure from the Internet making people forget their better judgement. They worry more about people judging them on one turn, that it often just backfires and hits them from another angle! Use the SHIT out of filters, I don't care. But don't present it as your honest work and ability.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 23, 2014)

PS Peachy... I'm not following you on Instagram... so don't try any funny business! LOL


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't know if anyone is on right now but I don't know where else to turn.

  As I always seem to do, I've waited til the last minute to write a 5 page paper. I guess that's not terribly long, and I thought I knew what I wanted to talk about. But now, as I sit here at almost 2am, with only a half a page of writing, I've realized that my thesis isn't going to work. I don't know where to go with it and I don't know what to do. My anxiety is through the roof and I'm seriously wondering if it would be better to just throw in the towel to save my sanity or if I should just write the paper. I'm sitting in my dorm's lounge bawling my eyes out because I don't know what to do. I've honestly stopped caring, I don't know how to make myself care about this anymore and I hate myself for it. I don't know what to do, I don't know where to turn. My depression has kicked into high gear this month and it's so, so hard to keep motivated. I have two weeks left of this semester and I just want it to be done.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know if anyone is on right now but I don't know where else to turn.
> 
> As I always seem to do, I've waited til the last minute to write a 5 page paper. I guess that's not terribly long, and I thought I knew what I wanted to talk about. But now, as I sit here at almost 2am, with only a half a page of writing, I've realized that my thesis isn't going to work. I don't know where to go with it and I don't know what to do. My anxiety is through the roof and I'm seriously wondering if it would be better to just throw in the towel to save my sanity or if I should just write the paper. I'm sitting in my dorm's lounge bawling my eyes out because I don't know what to do. I've honestly stopped caring, I don't know how to make myself care about this anymore and I hate myself for it. I don't know what to do, I don't know where to turn. My depression has kicked into high gear this month and it's so, so hard to keep motivated. I have two weeks left of this semester and I just want it to be done.


  Hang in there.  Two weeks is so close to the finish line.  You CAN do this.  Don't hate yourself for it.  After you finish this semester, why not take a break and go back when you're ready?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hang in there.  Two weeks is so close to the finish line.  You CAN do this.  Don't hate yourself for it.  After you finish this semester, why not take a break and go back when you're ready?


The thing is this paper is due tomorrow and every time I start writing, I realize what I'm saying isn't making any sense. It doesn't fit, I can't figure out an argument that will fit. Right now, I'm just like.. do I keep trying, even though I've been trying to write this paper since 8pm, or do I just throw in the towel? Is it really worth going through this?


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know if anyone is on right now but I don't know where else to turn.
> 
> As I always seem to do, I've waited til the last minute to write a 5 page paper. I guess that's not terribly long, and I thought I knew what I wanted to talk about. But now, as I sit here at almost 2am, with only a half a page of writing, I've realized that my thesis isn't going to work. I don't know where to go with it and I don't know what to do. My anxiety is through the roof and I'm seriously wondering if it would be better to just throw in the towel to save my sanity or if I should just write the paper. I'm sitting in my dorm's lounge bawling my eyes out because I don't know what to do. I've honestly stopped caring, I don't know how to make myself care about this anymore and I hate myself for it. I don't know what to do, I don't know where to turn. My depression has kicked into high gear this month and it's so, so hard to keep motivated. I have two weeks left of this semester and I just want it to be done.


  So sorry you're going through this.  Do you have an advisor at school with whom you have consulted on your thesis?  They may have some ideas that could either inspire the path you're on, ignite your fire in a totally new direction that's manageable within the time you have left to complete this, or offer advice on what your options may be if you were to throw in the towel.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> So sorry you're going through this.  Do you have an advisor at school with whom you have consulted on your thesis?  They may have some ideas that could either inspire the path you're on, ignite your fire in a totally new direction that's manageable within the time you have left to complete this, or offer advice on what your options may be if you were to throw in the towel.


I'm part of an ADHD group and I have a mentor but there's no way I can schedule with her in time, nor anyone else. My class is at 2pm tomorrow so I don't know how I'd have time to talk to someone and get the paper done too.

  It's some stupid 100 level class but I'm just so burned out... I feel like a complete failure.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hang in there.  Two weeks is so close to the finish line.  You CAN do this.  Don't hate yourself for it.  After you finish this semester, why not take a break and go back when you're ready?
> 
> The thing is this paper is due tomorrow and every time I start writing, I realize what I'm saying isn't making any sense. It doesn't fit, I can't figure out an argument that will fit. Right now, I'm just like.. do I keep trying, even though I've been trying to write this paper since 8pm, or do I just throw in the towel? Is it really worth going through this?


  Oh, I didn't realize it was due tomorrow.  

  Maybe a brain dump.  Write down any and all ideas for arguments, not worrying if it's not realistic or over the top.  Sometimes genius moments can come out of these.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know if anyone is on right now but I don't know where else to turn.  As I always seem to do, I've waited til the last minute to write a 5 page paper. I guess that's not terribly long, and I thought I knew what I wanted to talk about. But now, as I sit here at almost 2am, with only a half a page of writing, I've realized that my thesis isn't going to work. I don't know where to go with it and I don't know what to do. My anxiety is through the roof and I'm seriously wondering if it would be better to just throw in the towel to save my sanity or if I should just write the paper. I'm sitting in my dorm's lounge bawling my eyes out because I don't know what to do. I've honestly stopped caring, I don't know how to make myself care about this anymore and I hate myself for it. I don't know what to do, I don't know where to turn. My depression has kicked into high gear this month and it's so, so hard to keep motivated. I have two weeks left of this semester and I just want it to be done.


  I used to do that with papers.  I was late to class more than once because I was finishing a paper.  But I still graduated with honors.  Hang in there, the 2 weeks will be over before you know it.  Do something to calm yourself down, because no one can think when they're really upset.  Is there any way to get an extension on the project?  What is the assignment?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Oh, I didn't realize it was due tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe a brain dump.  Write down any and all ideas for arguments, not worrying if it's not realistic or over the top.  Sometimes genius moments can come out of these.


I've got a bunch of notes, but it's like every time I try to incorporate them in the paper it doesn't make any sense. I have a B in the class right now and the paper is 15% of my grade. Problem is he doesn't break down the grades so I don't know how much it would bring my grade down til it's too late.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

What's the paper about?  Maybe we can help?

  Do you use Skype by any chance?  If so, I'm happy to give you mine so you can add me - IM would be a lot quicker than forum posts.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I used to do that with papers. I was late to class more than once because I was finishing a paper. But I still graduated with honors. Hang in there, the 2 weeks will be over before you know it. Do something to calm yourself down, because no one can think when they're really upset. Is there any way to get an extension on the project? What is the assignment?


He's already said he wouldn't give extensions. It's a 5 page argumentative analysis on a book. It sounds easy but he's said he won't take an obvious argument, and I know he's a hard grader and I keep going in circles trying to piece together an argument that makes sense and isn't really obvious.

  I took an English class my first semester (I was an English major to start) and when I got done writing the analysis paper for that class, said I'd never take another English class again. Whyyy did I do this to myself again lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> What's the paper about?  Maybe we can help?
> 
> Do you use Skype by any chance?  If so, I'm happy to give you mine so you can add me - IM would be a lot quicker than forum posts.


Unless you've read "A Small Place' by Jamaica Kincaid, I doubt you can help but I really appreciate the offer! I don't have skype, sorry


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 23, 2014)

I  think I'm going to bed. I've gave myself a headache from all my blubbering and I'm so wound anything I do will probably be terrible. Maybe he will take it a day late. IDK. All I know is I am going to bed...

  Thanks @PeachTwist, @Yazmin, and @burghchick for talking to me!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

No probs, hon.  I hope you feel better.  Just remember, a bad grade is better than no grade at all!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Unless you've read "A Small Place' by Jamaica Kincaid, I doubt you can help but I really appreciate the offer! I don't have skype, sorry





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> He's already said he wouldn't give extensions. It's a 5 page argumentative analysis on a book. It sounds easy but he's said he won't take an obvious argument, and I know he's a hard grader and I keep going in circles trying to piece together an argument that makes sense and isn't really obvious.  I took an English class my first semester (I was an English major to start) and when I got done writing the analysis paper for that class, said I'd never take another English class again. Whyyy did I do this to myself again lol


  Oh, one of THOSE professors!  That is hard because how do you know what he considers obvious and what isn't?  I wish I knew what the book was about.  I loved English and I'm very good at analysis.  The only specific thing I can say is choose an argument that you can back up well.  Most good college profs are looking for students to develop critical thinking skills.  As long as your argument makes sense and you can back it up by referring to specific things, he SHOULD give you a good grade. Will taking a break from it help you?  If you've been working on it since 8, you could use a mental break.  Sometimes when I give my mind a rest and think about something unrelated, I'm better able to think when I go back to it.  Have you eaten?  Have you gotten enough sleep?  Being hungry or tired can make it hard to concentrate. Most of all, believe in yourself.  You can write a good paper!  Don't give up at this point.  Like Pixie said, if you need to take a break after this semester, that's better than giving up on a class that you're almost done with.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

I haven't read the book, but I've posted a status on my Facebook asking if anyone's read it.  Not sure if I'll get any responses, but many of my friends are avid book readers, and even better "case-makers" so it can't hurt to try.  I'll let you know if I hear anything back.  I have to get ready for bed soon, so I'll follow up in the morning if I hear back from anyone.


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Unless you've read "A Small Place' by Jamaica Kincaid, I doubt you can help but I really appreciate the offer! I don't have skype, sorry


  My advice is to narrow down your topic as much as possible, and make it very specific. Usually people choose a topic that's just too general, and you go all over the place because the topic is too vague and you start speaking in generalities and don't have anything interesting to say. Think back about your general impressions about the book, and then try to pinpoint the specific details that gave you that impression. See if you can detect a pattern and explore the pattern in as much specific detail as possible, and how it reinforces one or more of the themes of the book. E.g. if a certain character always seems creepy, how does the author create that effect? Maybe there are always images of death involved in descriptions of that character. What role does that creepy character play in developing the themes of the novel?  Get your ideas down in point form and then try to organize your argument in a very rough outline before you start writing. Then writing 5 pages will go very quickly if you know where you are going. It is totally doable to get this done by 2 pm tomorrow. Even if you only get 50%, that's only a 7.5% loss instead of 15%, and if you take the time to organize your thoughts before you start writing, you will probably do better than 50%.  Just think of your genuine reactions to the book, and try to pinpoint the techniques the author used to get that response out of you. Trust me, the writer has taken care to produce these effects by using certain techniques. Pick a really tight topic, and explore it thoroughly in as much detail as possible, and you will be fine. The easiest thing is to detect a certain pattern of imagery, and show in detail how the author is using it and why.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 23, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> My advice is to narrow down your topic as much as possible, and make it very specific. Usually people choose a topic that's just too general, and you go all over the place because the topic is too vague and you start speaking in generalities and don't have anything interesting to say. Think back about your general impressions about the book, and then try to pinpoint the specific details that gave you that impression. See if you can detect a pattern and explore the pattern in as much specific detail as possible, and how it reinforces one or more of the themes of the book. E.g. if a certain character always seems creepy, how does the author create that effect? Maybe there are always images of death involved in descriptions of that character. What role does that creepy character play in developing the themes of the novel?  Get your ideas down in point form and then try to organize your argument in a very rough outline before you start writing. Then writing 5 pages will go very quickly if you know where you are going. It is totally doable to get this done by 2 pm tomorrow. Even if you only get 50%, that's only a 7.5% loss instead of 15%, and if you take the time to organize your thoughts before you start writing, you will probably do better than 50%.  Just think of your genuine reactions to the book, and try to pinpoint the techniques the author used to get that response out of you. Trust me, the writer has taken care to produce these effects by using certain techniques. Pick a really tight topic, and explore it thoroughly in as much detail as possible, and you will be fine. The easiest thing is to detect a certain pattern of imagery, and show in detail how the author is using it and why.


  What great advice,@rainbunny!  I hope she reads this when she wakes up.


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks, burghchick! I think the teacher is probably warning the students off really general arguments. If she finds something really specificl that she noticed, and supports it in detail and it makes sense, it will probably be original enough for the assignment. I'm sure the instructor just wants to see that there is some actual thinking going on.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Oh jesus - I'm sorry you had to go through all of that, that is so awful!  What sleep meds are you on/have you tried?  I hate most of them because they leave a metallic taste in my mouth the next day and I can't get rid of it no matter how much I brush my teeth or what I eat. My pain meds do, yeah.  I'm like a zombie on them, but they help take the slightest edge off.  I'm on Tramadol and Co-Codamol.  I was on Co-Dydramol which worked better but they've stopped prescribing it because it's "too expensive" for them to supply for free on the health service here.  I'm very lucky in that I don't pay for my meds - if I did I'd be bankrupt on medication alone. Thank you!  I really needed to hear that.  I never realised until the past month or so that I'm actually a shopaholic.  I guess I never did it though because I never had the means to.  CC's are dangerous.  S'ok though.  It's not being used now unless it's a must and all spare money is going to paying it off instead of buying more stuff.  I do however need to purchase a good moisturiser for day time but the one I'm using at the moment is just too expensive for the amount given.


  I'm taking Ambien now.  It doesn't seem to work that great, though.  I took Ativan for many years. It worked great but once they put me on morphine for pain I needed 12 hours of sleep each night  in order to feel awake the next day.  There doesn't seem to be any sleep med that works right with pain meds!  But if I don't take anything for sleep the pain makes it hard to sleep.  I'm sure you know all about that.  Even pain meds don't take away all of the pain.  You are doing really well with the low buy!  Better than me.  I use a moisturizer by Skinceuticals.  Not too cheap but it's big so it will last me forever.  I think it's just called Day Moisture, and they have Night moisture, too.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I can see an ever so slight difference - but I don't think it has anything to do with light, I think it's a less photoshopped version.  I do love this comment on the 2nd photo though, made me laugh.  I'm amazed he hasn't blocked her for this!  "junoyiyi  [COLOR=222222]This is freaking awesome! I can't imagine how to conceal all those wrinkles and discoloration." [/COLOR]:haha:   Yes Wayne, how do you conceal all those WRINKLES?!  It's MAGIC!


  Interesting 2nd post!  I don't know anything about him so I have no bias, but the original after photo does look photoshopped.  Her skin looks so flat.  Also there is an obvious different light source because in the first photo there are no obvious shadows.  It looks like his light source was directly from the front, which is not standard portrait lighting. In the after there is light above and to the side - you can see her shadow, and her collarbone is more prominent.  I've never heard of laser light, either. Either way, he was deceiving people whether it was through lighting or Photoshop.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Perhaps I'm just lucky in not having been hit with duds, then.  The only issue I've ever had with an LE product that I can recall is Flaming Chic Extra Dimension blush, but as others mentioned yesterday it should be fixable (I haven't tried to fix it yet).  Like I said though - I don't think MAC is the best brand by far, but it is the brand I have most of and I do love probably near on every thing I own with a few exceptions (Lustre shadows, ugh.)  I think a blog like that would be awesome, actually.  I have my own website that I was planning on turning into a blog... perhaps I could use it and make this a reality instead?   Tell me about it.  I'm really disappointed in him.  I expected more of him, but to block someone for having an opinion is beyond ridiculous.  Especially when others have commented with the same thing - I wonder if any others were blocked too?


  Now I'm obsessed with this.  Look at the difference in her neck between the two photos.  Unless she lost a fair amount of weight and figured out a way to smooth the texture of her skin, it's been Photoshopped.  I don't think that there is any lighting that can make you look that much thinner and smooth out your skin.  How sad.  There are almost no photos of real, non-retouched women online.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> In other news (I have no where else to put this) I'm officially no longer a fan of Wayne Goss.  !


  I quit being a fan long ago!  I unsubscribed to his YT channel after bad mouthing an old friend looking for sympathy.  It was just so annoying.  Good riddance!  I wouldn't worry about being blocked.  You didn't lose anything.   You see his true self coming out.


----------



## kanne (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't been hanging around here much lately, I hope everyone's low buy is going well! 

  I've been doing quite well now that I have something to save for (my holiday in New Zealand). I'm also planning on being quite "minimalist" on this trip, so I've started writing a list of products I want to take with me. I was also inspired by Lily Pebble's youtube video about packing for a trip away today. I still have two months to go, but here is my initial list:
  - *Chanel Mat Lumiere or L'Oreal Nude Magique foundation: *I'm undecided on this one. I'm leaning towards the L'Oreal as it is designed to be applied with fingers and is a better colour match so less work for me. It's also much cheaper so if it goes missing I won't be too devastated. On the other had, the Chanel has better coverage and looks better in photos. I was also thinking of the Clinique Moisture Surge CC cream, since it will be winter, but it is honestly too much work. I will probably throw in my Garnier BB cream for lazy days though.
  -* Benefit Erase Paste and Estee Lauder DW concealer:* at the moment I'm taking both - I might try the EL DW under my eyes though and see how it applies. 
  - *MAC paintpots in Groundwork and Painterly:* I'm taking both to make my next item more versatile, which is...
  - *Bobbi Brown Smokey Cool Palette*: these are the only eyeshadows I'm planning on taking! The two nudes in this palette are excellent, and it has the few shimmers and darker colours for nights out. This palette is quite unloved in my collection, but I think it might actually be perfect for travelling.
  -* Rimmel Bronze eyeliner and MAC Orpheus eyeliner:* I wear eyeliner every day and these are my two favourites. I'm not planning on taking a gel eyeliner at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  - *NARS Laguna bronzer and NARS Deep Throat blush:* the only cheek products I'm planning on taking, both versatile and look great with most things...hopefully.
*- Rimmel lipsticks in Notting Hill Nude and In Love With Ginger:* an every day colour and a night colour in a great formula. I'm thinking about adding a pink in there too, maybe a Lancome Rouge in Love or another Rimmel.

  I still need to get a setting powder in a compact format - probably an MSFN. I know a lot of people have issues with these travelling, but I never have. I also want to take a waterproof mascara, since it will be snowing and I will be spending a lot of time outdoors. Feel free to share your thoughts with me! Next, I have to decide on what brushes to take! Eep!


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Kanne*, I did a detailed post of travel essentials in the how does your makeup travel  thread I believe.  I'm traveling in about ten days and I'm starting to put together list for my trip now. When I finish it I will update here so we can chat about it. Trying to pack like a minimalist this trip as my usual packing list is quite long.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

No probs, hon.  I hope you feel better.  Just remember, a bad grade is better than no grade at all!


burghchick said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me about it.  I'm really disappointed in him.  I expected more of him, but to block someone for having an opinion is beyond ridiculous.  Especially when others have commented with the same thing - I wonder if any others were blocked too?
> ...


  Haha, you caught the bug!  It really is a huge difference.  It really bugs the crap out of me that he's done this.  For someone who prides his work on technique, he sure as hell doesn't show he has it by cheating like that!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

So I'm a bit bleh.

  HeyGreyness helped me with shade matching as did another girl with this Lancome foundation I bought.  Both of them being my colouring, so I figured it'd be perfect, right?

  Nope.  I don't know what's happened but swatched on my hand (it just arrived), it's SO dark/orange, it'll never work on my skin.

  I don't know what to do - I can't refund/exchange it as in the UK they don't allow that.. but I'm out £28.  Really disappointed.

  Just so I'm clear -- I'm not at all blaming HerGreyness or the other girl at all, I'm just bummed because in theory it should have been perfect.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 24, 2014)

All this talk about Photoshop made me think about an article from the Onion I read recently: http://www.theonion.com/articles/increasing-number-of-men-pressured-to-accept-reali,35685/ LOVE it!

@CrimsonQuill157 I hope you manage to get your paper done! Any grade is better than 0%. I just finished out my semester by writing 2 25 page papers (both at the last minute and I was up all night for them) followed by 2 exams worth 100% of my grade so I know how you feel!! I know it seems stressful right now but you'll get through it and next semester you'll have probably forgotten all about it. Good luck!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2014)

I knew I didn't like Goss for a reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






veronikawithak said:


> *All this talk about Photoshop made me think about an article from the Onion I read recently: http://www.theonion.com/articles/increasing-number-of-men-pressured-to-accept-reali,35685/ LOVE it!*
> 
> @CrimsonQuill157 I hope you manage to get your paper done! Any grade is better than 0%. I just finished out my semester by writing 2 25 page papers (both at the last minute and I was up all night for them) followed by 2 exams worth 100% of my grade so I know how you feel!! I know it seems stressful right now but you'll get through it and next semester you'll have probably forgotten all about it. Good luck!


  Brilliant! Poor men.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *All this talk about Photoshop made me think about an article from the Onion I read recently: http://www.theonion.com/articles/increasing-number-of-men-pressured-to-accept-reali,35685/ LOVE it!*
> 
> @CrimsonQuill157 I hope you manage to get your paper done! Any grade is better than 0%. I just finished out my semester by writing 2 25 page papers (both at the last minute and I was up all night for them) followed by 2 exams worth 100% of my grade so I know how you feel!! I know it seems stressful right now but you'll get through it and next semester you'll have probably forgotten all about it. Good luck!
> 
> Brilliant! Poor men.








  Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 24, 2014)

Eyemazing April Thurs 24th: mac teddy kohl Lined and put on a fair bit of estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara  Photos refusing to upload!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess I was so burnt last night that I slept through my alarm, so now I have two hours to write a 5 page paper. At this point I don't care how obvious the argument is, I've just got to get something done. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2014)

No one responded on my end. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> No one responded on my end. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


No, I really appreciate it! I've got three pages now  I don't know if ti's following the guidelines but at least it is something.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 24, 2014)

Good luck on your paper [@]CrimsonQuill157[/@]!   Today's look: Eyes - Mally Shadow Stick in Saddle Shimmer as a base with Patina all over the lid and Vapour in the inner corner and to highlight. Gorgeous look. Reminds me of something from Naked3. Blush-  NARS Deep Throat Lips- NYX round lipstick in Sky Pink with Buxom White Russian gloss on top. Super pretty, and I actually really like this NYX formula. The color is a frosted light pink and I didn't think it would work at all but I love it.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 



So I'm a bit bleh.

  HeyGreyness helped me with shade matching as did another girl with this Lancome foundation I bought.  Both of them being my colouring, so I figured it'd be perfect, right?

  Nope.  I don't know what's happened but swatched on my hand (it just arrived), it's SO dark/orange, it'll never work on my skin.

  I don't know what to do - I can't refund/exchange it as in the UK they don't allow that.. but I'm out £28.  Really disappointed.

  Just so I'm clear -- I'm not at all blaming HerGreyness or the other girl at all, I'm just bummed because in theory it should have been perfect.



  Ebay (buy it now or best offer will give you more control on the final selling price) or clearance bin (although i find the clearance bin doesn't work so well if its not mac or nars) are prob your best options to recoup some of the cost.....  I stopped buying foundations online without swatching (especially those you can readily get access to in boots/debenhams/department stores) as undertones can vary even if you look alike or wear another foundation in the same shade, also how you choose to wear/apply foundation will affect its wearability i.e sheer or full coverage. i find it easier to get an "off" shade working with a buffing brush than if I use my fingers or a sponge for example.  Hopefully you will find it a new loving home and get some of your money back!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So I'm a bit bleh.
> 
> HeyGreyness helped me with shade matching as did another girl with this Lancome foundation I bought.  Both of them being my colouring, so I figured it'd be perfect, right?
> 
> ...


  Seriously? Why's that? I got matched a wrong shade at the Clinique counter last year and didn't have the receipt anymore and I tried to exchange the powder and it worked. I couldn't get my money back obviously but now I'm really curious as to why the UK normally don't allow refunds or exchanges.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I guess I was so burnt last night that I slept through my alarm, so now I have two hours to write a 5 page paper. At this point I don't care how obvious the argument is, I've just got to get something done. Thanks for all the help.


  just read all of your posts, how is paper coming along? anyway we can help from here let me know. we can google! lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Hopefully you will find it a new loving home and get some of your money back!
> Yeah.  Usually other rec's have been perfect which is why I risked it.  I'm really disappointed though as I just don't think I'll be able to make it work.  Problem is I bought it from feelunique so it's not even a store.  Fingers crossed I'll get some money back.  I wish we could exchange - the formula is beautiful, I just need the right colouring.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *SleepingBeauty*
> ...


  Honestly - I have no idea why.  It's just a rule they have, likely because they have testers but because I can't get out to stores easily it's a bit more difficult so I usually try to find someone on here who is the same shade who can help me out a bit.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!!
> ...


  I wonder if i'd be in your club. i'm Long Island. FUN! i do want to try it, I'll try and find the details. can kids go? my  5 year old would LOVEEEEE it!!


@PeachTwist and @PixieDancer where can i get one of these magic lights you speak of. one that makes wrinkles and discoloration disappear. ohhh wouldn't that be amazing? LOL  i think A LOT more MUA remove their negative comments, i can't believe he blocked you though. that's a bit drastic.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I wonder if i'd be in your club. i'm Long Island. FUN! i do want to try it, I'll try and find the details. can kids go? my  5 year old would LOVEEEEE it!!   @PeachTwist  and @PixieDancer  where can i get one of these magic lights you speak of. one that makes wrinkles and discoloration disappear. ohhh wouldn't that be amazing? LOL  i think A LOT more MUA remove their negative comments, i can't believe he blocked you though. that's a bit drastic.


    Omg we have a Long Island chapter!!!! Go on the  Facebook page for NYC jeep club or go to nycjeepclub.com.  It's def family oriented, we do trips that mostly the boys go alone (and me lol) that are of higher difficulty and you're supposed to concentrate while driving cause rock crawling ia very technical ... But our summer trips are all family oriented and everyone brings their family, dogs, babies etc and we have a very family oriented BBQ at the end of the day, stuff for the kids to do etc...  Look it up! Say EMMA sent you ;p


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Day 3:
*Dior Rouge Nude in Swan w/Dior Lipgloss Addict in 247 on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Dior Cannage- My Lady Blush in 002 Pink  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*Urban Decay Naked 3 Palette*
  Day 3 and i'm still complaining. the fallout is horrible, the colors all look the same to me now. I wanted it for limit and nooner which i love both but not worth for this whole palette. still going to stick with it and try to make it work. There are many pretty shades but i don't know if it's just my palette or not but half seems gritty and crumbly almost. good thing is that it would definitely be easy to get through the shadows quick! lol

  going to try and google some looks with it and see what those who love it did. I've tried almost all the shadows at this point and the only look that works is strange on the lid, limit and nooner in crease and any of the dark shades in outer corner for a super pretty smokey eye but the other shadows feel more like pressed pigments. maybe i'll try fixed plus with it.
  anyone else having better luck? i'd love some suggestions on looks that work with it!
@mosha010 any better luck?


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> where can i get one of these magic lights you speak of. one that makes wrinkles and discoloration disappear. ohhh wouldn't that be amazing? LOL  i think A LOT more MUA remove their negative comments, i can't believe he blocked you though. that's a bit drastic.
> 
> 
> Omg we have a Long Island chapter!!!! Go on the Facebook page for NYC jeep club or go to nycjeepclub.com. It's def family oriented, we do trips that mostly the boys go alone (and me lol) that are of higher difficulty and you're supposed to concentrate while driving cause rock crawling ia very technical ... But our summer trips are all family oriented and everyone brings their family, dogs, babies etc and we have a very family oriented BBQ at the end of the day, stuff for the kids to do etc... Look it up! Say EMMA sent you ;p


  oh yay! i totally will! i'd probably wait for summer and do the family trip as i won't leave my kids and my son would love it just as much. so excited to finally go. i always forget, it's usually in june i think.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Starlight77* 

 
@PeachTwist and @PixieDancer where can i get one of these magic lights you speak of. one that makes wrinkles and discoloration disappear. ohhh wouldn't that be amazing? LOL  i think A LOT more MUA remove their negative comments, i can't believe he blocked you though. that's a bit drastic. 









  I want one of these magic lights too.

  The thing with Goss tbh, is there's no evidence he even IS an MUA.  He's never shown any of his pro work, you never see his pro work around.  Just ridiculous spending & youtube videos.  People like Lisa Eldridge and Charlotte Tilbury are known and you can find their work online easily.  I've read several magazines where Lisa has done the cover make-up but Goss is just another wannabe MUA imo.  Yes he may know what he's on about, but you never, ever hear of him on jobs or see anything he's done anywhere.  I agree though - extremely drastic and childish.  His loss, not mine!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Day 3: *Dior Rouge Nude in Swan w/Dior Lipgloss Addict in 247 on top  * *Dior Cannage- My Lady Blush in 002 Pink    * *Urban Decay Naked 3 Palette* Day 3 and i'm still complaining. the fallout is horrible, the colors all look the same to me now. I wanted it for limit and nooner which i love both but not worth for this whole palette. still going to stick with it and try to make it work. There are many pretty shades but i don't know if it's just my palette or not but half seems gritty and crumbly almost. good thing is that it would definitely be easy to get through the shadows quick! lol  going to try and google some looks with it and see what those who love it did. I've tried almost all the shadows at this point and the only look that works is strange on the lid, limit and nooner in crease and any of the dark shades in outer corner for a super pretty smokey eye but the other shadows feel more like pressed pigments. maybe i'll try fixed plus with it. anyone else having better luck? i'd love some suggestions on looks that work with it! @mosha010  any better luck?


   Nah love.  Same here.   Day 4: I don't know how long I can stretch out nooner.  I like it and also the second to last dark color but at this point I'm bored and I've started to consider using blush as a eyeshadow so I don't break my week challenge lol.    It's pretty, yea it's easy to come up with a quick (however very bla) look.  Maybe I'm not creative enough? I've used some of the IG "recipes" and tutorials for this palette and it's kinda like the same look over an over. I think that I will work in finding similar colors on my stash so I can CB this and substantiate a collection or something.   Tomorrow will be the real challenge because I'm going out and in going to try a darker going out look. So well see....   Honestly so far I'm bored w it.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> oh yay! i totally will! i'd probably wait for summer and do the family trip as i won't leave my kids and my son would love it just as much. so excited to finally go. i always forget, it's usually in june i think.


    Babe the first and biggest family trip is may 17-18.  Topless jeep day.  a lot of us are camping but a lot stay at the nearby hotel and there's discounts.  We also have awesome day trips coming up.. But the may trip is huge.  We're expecting at least 150 people. There's a meet and greet this Friday at 8pm in queens but the Long Island crew does a separate meeting during the week for everyone not being able to commute to queens.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh and I def dampen my brush with some of these.  Shadow got inside my contacts the other day and it wasn't pretty


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

Speaking of Naked 3.

  I have it and haven't even swatched it yet.  Oops?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> just read all of your posts, how is paper coming along? anyway we can help from here let me know. we can google! lol


I haven't updated cause I've been writing and going to class - I woke up late this morning and didn't get started til 11, but I managed to finish all five pages by 1pm! With an hour to spare!!

  It's not the best paper I've ever wrote, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 24, 2014)

Glad you finished your paper. Something is better than nothing. HG, I'm REALLY sorry to read about the Bert thing. That sucks. Fortunately, Italy is a great place to be to get your mind off a man. Try to continue to have a good time. Hey to the rest of the crew! I've been AWOL from Specktra, period, but I try to check in now and then. I'm coming up on 3 months of unemployment and I'm starting to low-key panic. I do have a gig now reviewing grants, so that will be a stay of execution, but I need a job so that the people in this household can move on with our lives. Everything, down to where we might live, is dependent on where my next job is coming from. So I need answers. Eh. Just typing that out made me weary. Hope you guys are well.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Speaking of Naked 3.  I have it and haven't even swatched it yet.  Oops?


  because its legit boring.  what was i thinking...    





Ajigglin said:


> Glad you finished your paper. Something is better than nothing. HG, I'm REALLY sorry to read about the Bert thing. That sucks. Fortunately, Italy is a great place to be to get your mind off a man. Try to continue to have a good time. Hey to the rest of the crew! I've been AWOL from Specktra, period, but I try to check in now and then. I'm coming up on 3 months of unemployment and I'm starting to low-key panic. I do have a gig now reviewing grants, so that will be a stay of execution, but I need a job so that the people in this household can move on with our lives. Everything, down to where we might live, is dependent on where my next job is coming from. So I need answers. Eh. Just typing that out made me weary. Hope you guys are well.


  girl go MCO... call me if you need to talk. if youre looking in the new york area, i know a lot of dif places you can check..


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

@mosha010 LOL @ your signature.  Giiiirl I have bitchy resting face too!  Any idea how often I'm asked "what's wrong" when really it's just how my face looks?  Tis why I force a half-assed smile in photos so it can't be asked, lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> @mosha010 LOL @ your signature.  Giiiirl I have bitchy resting face too!  *Any idea how often I'm asked "what's wrong" when really it's just how my face looks?* *Tis why I force a half-assed smile in photos so it can't be asked, lol.*


  Ugh, me too! I'm the human version of grumpy cat.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hehehehe for real.  New York has made me bitter.  I'm only happy when it rains and stuff


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > @mosha010  LOL @ your signature.  Giiiirl I have bitchy resting face too!  *Any idea how often I'm asked "what's wrong" when really it's just how my face looks?*  *Tis why I force a half-assed smile in photos so it can't be asked, lol.*
> ...


  Hahahaha. Trio of human grumpy cats in here. Go #teamlowbuy #teambitchyrestingface #teamgrumpycat hahahaha.  





mosha010 said:


> Hehehehe for real.  New York has made me bitter.  I'm only happy when it rains and stuff


  The UK has done that to me, lol!


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 24, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic......reserve....weakening......I feel an extra dimension attack coming on!!!!!

  And then Moody Blooms....and then whatever is after that.....and then and then and then.....it never ends does it?  There's never a deep inhale and a rest, just more more MORE MOAARRRRRR pretty things!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't win!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 24, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> Alluring Aquatic......reserve....weakening......I feel an extra dimension attack coming on!!!!!
> 
> And then Moody Blooms....and then whatever is after that.....and then and then and then.....it never ends does it?  There's never a deep inhale and a rest, just more more MORE MOAARRRRRR pretty things!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't win!


  YES YOU CAN!!! Remember... at the end of the day... it's JUST makeup! As lovely or amazing as it seems, within a few weeks, the "newness" will wear off and it will take its rightful place in your stash with all the other once coveted items. So don't panic. Evaluate what you want/need and stick to your list. Try not to get overwhelmed. There is NOTHING THAT unique that it can't be duplicated or bought in the future as a repromote or dupe of the shade/formula. Hang in there! You CAN win!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 24, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel


----------



## boschicka (Apr 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> YES YOU CAN!!! Remember... at the end of the day... it's JUST makeup! As lovely or amazing as it seems, within a few weeks, the "newness" will wear off and it will take its rightful place in your stash with all the other once coveted items. So don't panic. Evaluate what you want/need and stick to your list. Try not to get overwhelmed. There is NOTHING THAT unique that it can't be duplicated or bought in the future as a repromote or dupe of the shade/formula. Hang in there! You CAN win!


  Amen, sister!  Testify!  Someone get me my tambourine!

  Cleaning out my makeup hoard and really seeing what I don't use and what colors I just don't like (despite everyone saying BUY IT!!!) has really helped me going forward.  I don't need to go crazy with the hype and even if I have skipper's remorse in the end, there's always something new around the corner.  And b/c I've sold a lot of makeup to de-stash, it makes me not want to fill up all those empty spaces so quickly and undo the work I've done.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 24, 2014)

I sold my Naked 3 to a friend today  I liked it but didn't love it. Now I have some extra money I am going to use to pay my PS blush!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 24, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Amen, sister!  Testify!  Someone get me my tambourine!
> 
> Cleaning out my makeup hoard and really seeing what I don't use and what colors I just don't like (despite everyone saying BUY IT!!!) has really helped me going forward.  I don't need to go crazy with the hype and even if I have buyer's remorse in the end, there's always something new around the corner.  And b/c I've sold a lot of makeup to de-stash, it makes me not want to fill up all those empty spaces so quickly and undo the work I've done.


  HeeHee! I HONESTLY have a MUCH harder time with buyers remorse than skippers remorse. Seeing all the unloved makeup in my stash, full of things I HAD to have... It's sad to me. Things I've skipped, I might think about them for a moment, but as soon as that initial wave passes, I find I'm ok with it... Because you're absolutely right... the next dupe or must have is right around the corner!!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 24, 2014)

Today is my wonderful partners birthday!   Sushi dinner & lots of kisses & cuddles await!  Hope you're all smiling!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Today is my wonderful partners birthday!   Sushi dinner & lots of kisses & cuddles await!  Hope you're all smiling!


   Yayyy!!! Happy bday Deesea's hunny!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> HeeHee! I HONESTLY have a MUCH harder time with buyers remorse than skippers remorse. Seeing all the unloved makeup in my stash, full of things I HAD to have... It's sad to me. Things I've skipped, I might think about them for a moment, but as soon as that initial wave passes, I find I'm ok with it... Because you're absolutely right... the next dupe or must have is right around the corner!!


Ha, oh yeah, that's what I meant, skipper's remorse.  Words is hard.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Naynadine said:
> 
> 
> > PeachTwist said:
> ...


   #teamimnotafraidtoownmygrumpyness #teamdonttellmewhattodo #teamimightbepmsinghardtoosoimightbehappyaftermymagnumicecreamijustbought #teamiknowimonadiet #teamlefttwix


----------



## User38 (Apr 24, 2014)

First.. thank you to all the great kids on this thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









  Your kindness and words of support have helped me yet again... and I am on my way to recovery.  It might not be today or tomorrow, but I know and will feel better by the time I get back home.

  It's amazing how I can be fooled still.. (the old saying comes to mind, fool me once -- shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me).  But yes, I admit I was fooled.. and now will learn more new lessons on life.

  It's great that I have all my great Spectra ladies to vent and cry.

  and, yes.. I have become a very grumpyoldlady.

  with big hugs to all, and again, many thanks..

  I have lots to tell when I get back, but right now my brain is fogged from too much limoncello.. lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hehehehe for real. New York has made me bitter. I'm only happy when it rains and stuff


  oh geeze. lol.. I lived there for years.. I love the rain!  And am grumpy in hot weather now.. lol.

  it's called lifemakesmegrumpyandbitchy


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2014)

Mmmmm...limoncello!


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 24, 2014)

herGreyness,   You are always taking a leap of faith when you decide to give someone a chance with your heart--don't be hard on yourself. Sometimes it just takes time to see someone's true colours. Not being open to someone new is taking a chance too, because you could miss out on something wonderful, so it's a risk either way.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> First.. thank you to all the great kids on this thread!   :frenz:   Your kindness and words of support have helped me yet again... and I am on my way to recovery.  It might not be today or tomorrow, but I know and will feel better by the time I get back home.  It's amazing how I can be fooled still.. (the old saying comes to mind, fool me once -- shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me).  But yes, I admit I was fooled.. and now will learn more new lessons on life.  It's great that I have all my great Spectra ladies to vent and cry.  and, yes.. I have become a very grumpyoldlady.  with big hugs to all, and again, many thanks..  I have lots to tell when I get back, but right now my brain is fogged from too much limoncello.. lol:amused:


  That Y chromosome can be killer..


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> First.. thank you to all the great kids on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm German. That's always my excuse, lol.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Pixiedancer*, what is L'oreal infallible Tender Caramel that you speak of? I don't remember seeing that and it sounds like a lovely color! Love those shadows!


----------



## lilinah (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry so many folks are having problems. I haven't been around, but it's great to see that this group is so supportive! Hugs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to everyone who needs a hug.

  =====

  -= *30 Lipsticks 30* =-
  14 - Weds 17th - Revlon _VIrtual Violet_ - i'm holding onto this a little longer - MAYBE
  15 - Thurs 18th - MAC _Sweet Experience_ - from Playland - KEEPER
  16 - Fri 19th - MAC _Flamingo_ - i replaced the lost one (under the heavy dresser) from All About Orange - KEEPER
  17 - Sat 20th - ??
  18 - Sun 21st - ??
  19 - Mon 22nd - saw "Finding Vivian Maier" - fantastic documentary about an unknown photographer.
  20 - Tues 23rd - ??
  21 - Weds 24th - ??
  22 - Thurs 25th - MAC _Goes and Goes_, a deep blue-violet Pro Longwear Lip Creme - it's rather drying, but i love the color KEEPER

  So there's my lost weekend... while i have nothing listed for 5 days, i went through my lipstick boxes, i tried on way more than a dozen lipsticks, and threw away a whole lot - those that smelled rancid or that looked awful on me or were colors i couldn't stand. I haven't been pruning the MAC stuff yet. I may have some things for SWAP when i do. For now, i'm doing the easy part, getting rid of those that aren't worth sharing.

  =====

  -= *Low Buy* =-
  I consider myself still doing OK on my Low Buy.
  From MAC: Nothing in January, 3 things from Fantasy of Flowers in Feb, nothing in March.
  Nothing from sephora, even though i do visit the site.
  Nothing from Urban Decay's F&F Sale.
  A small order from Impulse, an indie cosmetic co. on etsy - less than $20 for 4 items

  April hasn't been so virtuous.
  Playland : I got 2 lipsticks and 2 lipglasses. I was only going to get the 2 gold ones, but i then got _Sweet Experience_ (mentioned above) and its companion gloss, _Lots of Laughs_.
  Proenza Schouler : I stuck to my list of only the two blushes and one lipstick, _Woodrose_.

  I got a recent order for 4 items from an on-line company that was recommended to me by a MUA. It sells many brands, including some MAC - i hope the stuff's not fake. I got MAC x Gareth Pugh Beauty Powder in _Elude_, which sure feels real (and the packaging looks like it has been around a while) for around $26, and the discontinued OCC Lip Tar _Chlorophyll_.

  The month of May will be more difficult.
  Maleficent : I UNSUBSCRIBED from it - it is just enh.
  3D Glitter : I might get some things from the collection, but i might not - i don't really need glitter, as pretty as it is - i can be strong. 
  MSFN repackage : it's perm, so no rush.
  Waterproof Brow : supposedly perm at stand-alone MAC stores, so also no rush.

  So why is May going to be difficult? *Alluring Aquatic*.
  Originally i wanted one lipstick, 2 or 3 eyeshadows, and a compact (take out bronzer, use it for something else). 4 or 5 things isn't bad if that's all i get.
  But now my list has MORE than TRIPLED to 4 lipsticks, 4 lipglasses, 1 lip pencil, 4 eye shadows, 1 ED bronzer, the (bronzer) compact, 1 nail lacquer (the dark teal), and at least one brush...

  I know once i can test things, i won't buy them all. And i know i can set a $$ limit and keep close to it.
  But, but, but... a part of me wants ALL the pretty colors, even though i don't need them.
  In the past i set myself a $100 limit for LE collections and i stuck close - i do have some skipper's remorse for some items from Fabulous Felines, Semi-Precious, and Venomous Villains. So i can allow myself a little more, since i've been pretty good for 4 months. I'm not tooooo worried.

  =====

  Stay strong, my sisters and brothers!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Pixiedancer*, what is L'oreal infallible Tender Caramel that you speak of? I don't remember seeing that and it sounds like a lovely color! Love those shadows!


  I can't recall where she got hers, but I only found these available overseas.  Picked mine up at a UK Boots a couple years back.  I haven't used it in a while, but it's one of my go-to shades when I was using it.  Need to pull that baby back out.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks *Yasmin*, being that I will be in Paris in less than two weeks , I will scour the pharmacies looking to see if they still sell that product! I looked up swatches and because I love lots of shadows that* Pixiedancer* does, including our shared love of Vintage Selection, Amber Rush and the EDES from the first  collection I was pretty sure I will love this shadow too. I may have to hit up my Canadian buddies!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 24, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks *Yasmin*, being that I will be in Paris in less than two weeks , I will scour the pharmacies looking to see if they still sell that product! I looked up swatches and because I love lots of shadows that* Pixiedancer* does, including our shared love of Vintage Selection, Amber Rush and the EDES from the first  collection I was pretty sure I will love this shadow too. I may have to hit up my Canadian buddies!


I found mine here:

  https://well.ca/products/loreal-paris-color-infallible_33861.html


----------



## boschicka (Apr 24, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I found mine here:
> 
> https://well.ca/products/loreal-paris-color-infallible_33861.html


And I live in the US but they shipped here.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 24, 2014)

boschicka said:


> And I live in the US but they shipped here.


Thanks so much *Boschicka*, I will order it now! YAY!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 24, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I found mine here:
> 
> https://well.ca/products/loreal-paris-color-infallible_33861.html


  Did NOT see this link. Will NOT buy more Infallibles! HeeHee Thanks for sharing... Still won't look though!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Unless you've read "A Small Place' by Jamaica Kincaid, I doubt you can help but I really appreciate the offer! I don't have skype, sorry


  I've read an excerpt of that and it's incredible.  I have the book, but I have to read the entire thing. It completely changed how I view tourism.  I would say 'lucky girl to be doing a paper on such a cool book, but alas....a paper is a paper. LOL.  Hang in there - I remember those days well!!! xo


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I guess I was so burnt last night that I slept through my alarm, so now I have two hours to write a 5 page paper. At this point I don't care how obvious the argument is, I've just got to get something done. Thanks for all the help.


  That sucks!  I hope you get a good grade.  You never know!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I saw this just now and got worried about you hun... Then I saw your post that you came through and completed your paper! WootWoot! Good Job! Make sure you let us know how you did! And next time, no waiting to the last minute missy! HeeHee wink  UGH! Foundation matching is such a chore! And it sucks to get stuck with a wrong color!! SO sorry! Hope someone wears that shade and takes it off your hands...  I hope things turn around for you soon... no one deserves that kind of stress! You're in my thoughts sweetie!!  YES YOU CAN!!! Remember... at the end of the day... it's JUST makeup! As lovely or amazing as it seems, within a few weeks, the "newness" will wear off and it will take its rightful place in your stash with all the other once coveted items. So don't panic. Evaluate what you want/need and stick to your list. Try not to get overwhelmed. There is NOTHING THAT unique that it can't be duplicated or bought in the future as a repromote or dupe of the shade/formula. Hang in there! You CAN win!


  This last paragraph is SO true!  I honestly don't have skipper's remorse for anything.  Because you can always find something else that you like.  And it's so true about the novelty.  After awhile it goes in the drawer and often you forget you have it.  The ones that I remember the most are ones that I bought when I only bought occasionally. If I could just stop buying stuff to get that temporary happiness and find something free!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh geeze. lol.. I lived there for years.. I love the rain!  And am grumpy in hot weather now.. lol.  it's called lifemakesmegrumpyandbitchyompom:


    Hahahahah I know.   Life and people.  And messed up Mac collections


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> This last paragraph is SO true! I honestly don't have skipper's remorse for anything. Because you can always find something else that you like. And it's so true about the novelty. After awhile it goes in the drawer and often you forget you have it. The ones that I remember the most are ones that I bought when I only bought occasionally. If I could just stop buying stuff to get that temporary happiness and find something free!


  PREACH! When I purchase less things, I feel I am able to thoroughly enjoy what I've purchased. When I used to haul a lot... I would be so overwhelmed when the box(es) arrived, I'd sometimes leave things unused out of feeling lost on where to start with such a large amount of new products. So I found I only ended up using a few things regularly out of these large hauls. So OBVIOUSLY, those are the only things I should've bought! Now I try to apply that logic. It IS hard... don't get me wrong. I feel the struggle!
  There are LOTS of free ways to feel that happiness. You (we) just have yourself (ourselves) trained in a certain way. We need to un-train and un-learn those behaviors and triggers. And THAT my dear is why we are all here! I believe we did a lot to get ourselves where we are. We can certainly get ourselves somewhere else. ANYWHERE else that's not a place where we feel like slaves to products!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I've read an excerpt of that and it's incredible.  I have the book, but I have to read the entire thing. It completely changed how I view tourism.  I would say 'lucky girl to be doing a paper on such a cool book, but alas....a paper is a paper. LOL.  Hang in there - I remember those days well!!! xo


Oh it's a wonderful book. It completely changed my view on tourism as well. It's amazing. But I hate writing papers, no matter how much I love the book.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> because its legit boring.  what was i thinking...  girl go MCO... call me if you need to talk. if youre looking in the new york area, i know a lot of dif places you can check..


  Just saw this. I'll holla at a decent hour. Thanks!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 25, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> herGreyness,   You are always taking a leap of faith when you decide to give someone a chance with your heart--don't be hard on yourself. Sometimes it just takes time to see someone's true colours. Not being open to someone new is taking a chance too, because you could miss out on something wonderful, so it's a risk either way.


  This times a million.  Don't let anyone knock you off your square. Continue to be you.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> :haha:    Ciao bella!   Enjoy the limoncello and all the nice things Italy has to offer. Someone does need his brows shaved... or rather waxed. Verrrry sllllowly.     Quote:  I'm German. That's always my excuse, lol.


  Hilar. Love me some Naynadine.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> PREACH! When I purchase less things, I feel I am able to thoroughly enjoy what I've purchased. When I used to haul a lot... I would be so overwhelmed when the box(es) arrived, I'd sometimes leave things unused out of feeling lost on where to start with such a large amount of new products. So I found I only ended up using a few things regularly out of these large hauls. So OBVIOUSLY, those are the only things I should've bought! Now I try to apply that logic. It IS hard... don't get me wrong. I feel the struggle! There are LOTS of free ways to feel that happiness. You (we) just have yourself (ourselves) trained in a certain way. We need to un-train and un-learn those behaviors and triggers. And THAT my dear is why we are all here! I believe we did a lot to get ourselves where we are. We can certainly get ourselves somewhere else. ANYWHERE else that's not a place where we feel like slaves to products!


  Are you sure you're not a psychologist?  Such good observations!  I never thought of it as being a habit, I thought I just had poor impulse control.  There's always something, if it's not make up it's clothing, art supplies, something.  Your post has been very thought-provoking.  Making me think a lot about why I buy things, which is more complicated than I thought it was.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> PixieDancer said:
> 
> 
> > There are LOTS of free ways to feel that happiness. You (we) just have yourself (ourselves) trained in a certain way. We need to un-train and un-learn those behaviors and triggers. And THAT my dear is why we are all here! I believe we did a lot to get ourselves where we are. We can certainly get ourselves somewhere else. ANYWHERE else that's not a place where we feel like slaves to products!
> ...


  I buy things, specifically make-up, to feel good about myself.

  At first, it was a case of I loved every colour and wanted one of everything.  Well, I have that now.  I still don't feel satisfied.  Why?  Because I'm sick.  There isn't much I can do.  I feel like I'm wasting my life away by sitting around twiddling my thumbs instead of studying the law degree I should be.  Buying things for me, now, is something to make me "feel better".  It's only temporary.  It's never a full satisfaction.  But for that moment it feels good, it's worth it.  When I do my make-up, I feel like a normal person, not someone struggling day-to-day to just get up and shower.  I don't however need anywhere near as much as I have to choose from.

  The problem I have - is I know WHY I buy, I just can't STOP it.  I need to find something else to do that will make me feel good about myself other than purchasing the newest lipstick on the market.  I looked into crocheting/knitting things, but my hands hurt too much for the repetitive movements and I don't have the patience.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I buy things, specifically make-up, to feel good about myself.  At first, it was a case of I loved every colour and wanted one of everything.  Well, I have that now.  I still don't feel satisfied.  Why?  Because I'm sick.  There isn't much I can do.  I feel like I'm wasting my life away by sitting around twiddling my thumbs instead of studying the law degree I should be.  Buying things for me, now, is something to make me "feel better".  It's only temporary.  It's never a full satisfaction.  But for that moment it feels good, it's worth it.  When I do my make-up, I feel like a normal person, not someone struggling day-to-day to just get up and shower.  I don't however need anywhere near as much as I have to choose from.  The problem I have - is I know WHY I buy, I just can't STOP it.  I need to find something else to do that will make me feel good about myself other than purchasing the newest lipstick on the market.  I looked into crocheting/knitting things, but my hands hurt too much for the repetitive movements and I don't have the patience.  :haha:


  Oh Peach, I can understand that.  Sometimes I think it's not a bad thing to buy things to make yourself feel good.  Everyone does SOMETHING to make themselves happy.  But then I think "I don't need any more make-up, I have plenty, so I shouldn't buy any more."  But then what can I do?  I also can't go out and do much, and I get bored.  For awhile I made jewelry and I did enjoy that - it's similar to make up in that the crystals and beads are so colorful and pretty.  But eventually I had SO much of it.  I sold some but I had way more than I could sell.  I buy clothes, too, which is getting stupid because I don't go anywhere to wear them. Is there any way that you could take some classes on line?  I know that here in the U.S. there are some reputable schools that are offering at least some classes online.  I keep thinking I should do that but I can't decide what subject would be best.


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 25, 2014)

How about trying Skillshare? Those are usually pretty cheap online courses (around $19.00 or I guess about 10 pounds), and it's fun to post assignments and see what everybody else is doing, kind of like Specktra. You work at your own pace, and there's absolutely no pressure, so a good way to get your feet wet. They even have a monthly membership of about $9.95 to take unlimited classes but I would start with just one to see if you like it. I did some of the fashion illustration ones, and it was really fun. But they have all sorts of classes.  peachTwist, if you have trouble doing repetitive motions, maybe try something like collage that wouldn't be as hard on your hands as knitting/crochet. Just get a cheap sketchbook and some glue and cheap paints, and just play with colours and don't worry about the results!  Here's the address for Skillshare:  www.skillshare.com


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll always be a fan of Christine's, and I genuinely believe that she rates products fairly (based on her perspective, of course). She doesn't (IMO) just favour high end brands. I just sorted all her recent MAC reviews and scanned down the ratings. Then I did the same for Tom Ford. There are LOTS of low marks for his recent launches. I think she has a high bar, and she holds everyone to it. Now, that doesn't mean that everyone has such high standards or expectations, but I've always appreciated her candour and willingness to say when she things something sucks or is mediocre. It's not a given that I'll feel the same way, but I think the woman has a right to post her opinions on her own blog. I respect that she's not just a fangirl; there are more than enough blogs out there like that already. 

  I agree with many of her assessments of MAC products (positive or negative), but certainly not all. While I'm entirely satisfied with some of their products (the lippies I carefully choose, my two e/s palettes, EDSF), now that I've branched into other brands I've found better alternatives for liners (UD), blush (NARS, Hourglass), setting powders (HG)…and the list goes on.

  MAC was my gateway drug and I have a ton of their products that I really love, but as I replace them my money is invariably going to other brands (except for lipstick and a few staple items). I've gotten rid of most of my MSF; they just aren't as finely milled as I now like.

  I get that MAC is mid-range and that it's not fair to compare a MSF a higher price offering by HG, Dior, Guerlain…but I'm not particularly price sensitive (within reason) if I love a product and now that I'm buying far less I'm perfectly willing to spend more for an alternative that I think is higher quality. I can totally see how constant exposure to fabulous products have made her a harder marker; that's happening to me too. I don't think that means she hates MAC.

  HG, sorry to hear that things didn't work out with Bert. I personally don't think it's a mistake to take a chance on intimacy and happiness; people can and do let us down but we stand to lose just as much by never letting others in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, I must confess that I really struggled this week to NOT buy the new Dior Rose powder and the Guerlain Terracotta bronzer. I don't even care how much they are. They're gorgeous, and beautiful powders are my Achilles' Heel. I did treat myself to a bunch of Paula's Choice products (I've been really happy with the few I've tried) and that's all good, but I don't want to buy more makeup. I keep telling myself to wait another week and the craving will fade. If I'm lucky they'll sell out. Please.

  My husband suggested getting one for Mother's Day - I'm having so much trouble NOT letting him. Help.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'll always be a fan of Christine's, and I genuinely believe that she rates products fairly (based on her perspective, of course). She doesn't (IMO) just favour high end brands. I just sorted all her recent MAC reviews and scanned down the ratings. Then I did the same for Tom Ford. There are LOTS of low marks for his recent launches. I think she has a high bar, and she holds everyone to it. Now, that doesn't mean that everyone has such high standards or expectations, but I've always appreciated her candour and willingness to say when she things something sucks or is mediocre. It's not a given that I'll feel the same way, but I think the woman has a right to post her opinions on her own blog. I respect that she's not just a fangirl; there are more than enough blogs out there like that already.
> 
> I agree with many of her assessments of MAC products (positive or negative), but certainly not all. While I'm entirely satisfied with some of their products (the lippies I carefully choose, my two e/s palettes, EDSF), now that I've branched into other brands I've found better alternatives for liners (UD), blush (NARS, Hourglass), setting powders (HG)…and the list goes on.
> 
> ...


  well, do you need another bronzer? i can't speak for the Dior highlighter as i caved and bought it but i don't think it's LE so you can hold off on that but as pretty as that Guerlain is i hear it looks similar each year. Do you have any of the others?


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> well, do you need another bronzer? i can't speak for the Dior highlighter as i caved and bought it but i don't think it's LE so you can hold off on that but as pretty as that Guerlain is i hear it looks similar each year. Do you have any of the others?


  I have no Guerlain products at all. I have two bronzers; MAC Matte Bronze and MAC Sun Dipped. Until this year, I've never used them. I've started to now though; I'm trying hard to erase as much sun damage (brown spots, hyper pigmentation) as possible and am very committed to not allowing myself to tan at all this year. So I suspect I'll use them throughout the summer, but then revert back to embracing my lighter skin tone in the fall.

  I have no idea how quickly I'll go through a bronzer since I've never used one up. These two could be one summer's worth or five year's worth - I have no way of estimating. So I suspect the answer is that I don't need one. The Guerlain one is just huge (16 gm!) so I have to think that would take ages to get through - several summers. 

  Unfortunately, that isn't make me want it any less.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Day :
  Chanel Coco Shine in Adventure
  Dior Rose Shimmer 
  Urban Decay Naked 3 Palette

  done with the N3. good riddence for now, i will try it again towards the end of the month. i have way too many palettes to do a whole week each but i like the idea of using each palette for a few days each. i like it, i like the colors but i can't justify owning it if i'm never going to grab for it and be bored so fast. i can get the same looks from too many other palettes. i'll try it again at a later date. (naked 1 & 2 are still in boxes) why? why?? why??? LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I buy things, specifically make-up, to feel good about myself.
> 
> At first, it was a case of I loved every colour and wanted one of everything.  Well, I have that now.  I still don't feel satisfied.  Why?  Because I'm sick.  There isn't much I can do.  I feel like I'm wasting my life away by sitting around twiddling my thumbs instead of studying the law degree I should be.  Buying things for me, now, is something to make me "feel better".  It's only temporary.  It's never a full satisfaction.  But for that moment it feels good, it's worth it.  When I do my make-up, I feel like a normal person, not someone struggling day-to-day to just get up and shower.  I don't however need anywhere near as much as I have to choose from.
> 
> ...


  If hubby wants to get you a pretty for Mother's Day... you let him! It's a gift. And it's something you know you don't need. Which... who wants a gift of something practical. Look, it's either the pretty bronzer or powder OR a Swiffer Wet Jet! LOL That just sounds silly! Enjoy the fact that he wants to get you something completely impractical as a reward for all your practical Mother behavior!! LOL


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> well, do you need another bronzer? i can't speak for the Dior highlighter as i caved and bought it but i don't think it's LE so you can hold off on that but as pretty as that Guerlain is i hear it looks similar each year. Do you have any of the others?
> I have no Guerlain products at all. I have two bronzers; MAC Matte Bronze and MAC Sun Dipped. Until this year, I've never used them. I've started to now though; I'm trying hard to erase as much sun damage (brown spots, hyper pigmentation) as possible and am very committed to not allowing myself to tan at all this year. So I suspect I'll use them throughout the summer, but then revert back to embracing my lighter skin tone in the fall.
> 
> I have no idea how quickly I'll go through a bronzer since I've never used one up. These two could be one summer's worth or five year's worth - I have no way of estimating. So I suspect the answer is that I don't need one. The Guerlain one is just huge (16 gm!) so I have to think that would take ages to get through - several summers.
> ...


  lol well, i was looking at it as well. My thoughts were.. will i use enough of it to justify it's price. i will never get through or pan any of the items i have but i like the variety. you say you have 2 bronzers, have you tried them recently? do both of them work well for you? i have one for summer and one for fall/winter time but i notice i dont wear much makeup in the summer so i'm trying to see if i can justify it's worth. i prefer the the bronzer look instead of real tanning as my father had skin cancer so I don't want to take any risks. have you looked up swatches and the skin tones that are wearing it? which do you like better, the matte or the sun dipped? is the guerlain matte? you can always get it and try it but you have to make sure you'll return it if you don't like it. (i won't lol) If you can justify that you will at least use it's worth I say go for it before it's to late, especially since it's such a nice gift for mothers day.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> If hubby wants to get you a pretty for Mother's Day... you let him! It's a gift. And it's something you know you don't need. Which... who wants a gift of something practical. Look, *it's either the pretty bronzer or powder OR a Swiffer Wet Jet!* LOL That just sounds silly! Enjoy the fact that he wants to get you something completely impractical as a reward for all your practical Mother behavior!! LOL


  LMAO! If that boy has learned anything after 22 years of marriage, it's to NOT buy something like a Wet Jet. He is Mr. Practical though and he thinks I'm hard to buy for. Last year he didn't know what to get me so he bought a Starbucks gift card. Um…thanks for the personal touch? (Not that I said that, of course). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How long does a regular sized MAC bronzer last you? I've only been using mine recently and I have absolutely no idea how long they'll last. The Matte Bronze was my daughter's (skating) so it has some use, but only a faint dip. The team switched to a Rimmel bronzer this year so I inherited it.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> *lol well, i was looking at it as well.* My thoughts were.. will i use enough of it to justify it's price. i will never get through or pan any of the items i have but i like the variety. you say you have 2 bronzers, have you tried them recently? do both of them work well for you? i have one for summer and one for fall/winter time but i notice i dont wear much makeup in the summer so i'm trying to see if i can justify it's worth. i prefer the the bronzer look instead of real tanning as my father had skin cancer so I don't want to take any risks. have you looked up swatches and the skin tones that are wearing it? which do you like better, the matte or the sun dipped? is the guerlain matte? you can always get it and try it but you have to make sure you'll return it if you don't like it. (i won't lol) If you can justify that you will at least use it's worth I say go for it before it's to late, especially since it's such a nice gift for mothers day.


  AHA! Now the truth comes out. LOL

  Both of the bronzers I have are MAC. Sun Dipped is very natural looking; Matte Bronze is a bit deeper (although I don't apply it heavily). Both are red-toned and look good on my skin.

  Not many people have posted swatches of the Guerlain bronzer yet because it's just out (and it's freaking $80). I like the pics I've seen. I have myself convinced that it would be a great thing to bring on our trip to the UK this summer because it has both bronzer and a couple of blush shades. 

  Who am I kidding? I'm caving as I write this.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> HeeHee I certainly probably could be as much people analyzing I do!! It's helped me through life... trying to assess why people do what they do and think like they think. It's mostly just realizing that you never REALLY know what's going on in another person's life to make them act or speak a certain way. It's a daily education in humility and acceptance.
> Thinking about the "WHY" behind the things we do/say is the only way to REALLY make a change. If you don't fix/change the "WHY" then you can only hope for temporary fixes.
> It IS way more complicated than we all think it is. That's why the struggle is so real. You think "I control this. I can stop anytime I want." It's almost ALWAYS harder than just realizing that we need to fix something. Consider women in abusive relationships. We ask ourselves WHY would someone put up with that. We can't possibly understand the WHY. I certainly believe that most humans believe they have a right to happiness. But WHY do some people choose to ignore that? THAT is the WHY! In many cases it's year of feeling worthless. Thinking they aren't good enough. So in many cases, it's harder than just the awareness that they deserve better. They need to get to a place where they believe it and can put actions in affect to force the change.
> It's no different from many other psychologically crippling situations... hoarding, excessive spending, not taking care of ourselves physically... We first need to BELIEVE we can make the change. To realize we are BIGGER than a makeup product. That we can be happy without it. To skip it, and see that life doesn't end. And little by little, forming newer and better habits to replace the bad ones will help us accomplish the bigger goal. I know we can do this! I just had no idea how many of us needed this place as much as I did! You all are my ROCKS!


  Love this! You're so motivational, lady!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> *lol well, i was looking at it as well.* My thoughts were.. will i use enough of it to justify it's price. i will never get through or pan any of the items i have but i like the variety. you say you have 2 bronzers, have you tried them recently? do both of them work well for you? i have one for summer and one for fall/winter time but i notice i dont wear much makeup in the summer so i'm trying to see if i can justify it's worth. i prefer the the bronzer look instead of real tanning as my father had skin cancer so I don't want to take any risks. have you looked up swatches and the skin tones that are wearing it? which do you like better, the matte or the sun dipped? is the guerlain matte? you can always get it and try it but you have to make sure you'll return it if you don't like it. (i won't lol) If you can justify that you will at least use it's worth I say go for it before it's to late, especially since it's such a nice gift for mothers day.
> 
> AHA! Now the truth comes out. LOL
> 
> ...


   GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! post swatches too HAHA


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! post swatches too HAHA


  Well, it's on the way. You and Pixie were supposed to talk me DOWN, girl! Did you miss the memo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No swatches for a bit, of course…but here's the pic. I'm thinking I could probably swish across to get mostly bronzer and then hit the sides for colour for the apples of my cheeks. It's pretty swatched together too, or in a half circle that captures either the orange or the pink.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Love this! You're so motivational, lady!


  Awww thanks sweetie. I try! I feel responsible to keep the spirits up in here... especially since I got us into this low-buy mess in the first place! HeeHee
  I'm PM'ing you now about contour stuff...


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, it's on the way. You and Pixie were supposed to talk me DOWN, girl! Did you miss the memo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOAH! NO WAY! I could NEVER talk you down from a beautiful (and WELL DESERVED) Mother's Day gift that looks like THAT!!!! If only my son knew anything about makeup! LOL Guess I'll be ok with my yearly knick knack... Oh you are getting that hubby of yours trained very well! Jelly!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 25, 2014)

So I sold $130 worth of makeup today to a friend  Yaay!! My collection is oficially smaller and I have extra cash! Not bad at all lol


----------



## Rainbunny (Apr 25, 2014)

It's also unique because it's not just a bronzer, too, plus it will be nice to have a Mother's Day gift that you will use so often during the year. I would let him get it for you, especially since it's rather pricy! Otherwise, he will probably spend at least that much on something that you might not even like. I think the low-buy standards can be relaxed for gifts, which are meant to spoil someone!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! post swatches too HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hey i tried. i at least held you off a few minutes! right? i tried to get you to talk through it but it comes in a wooden packaging. the packaging alone got me lol ... i can't talk you down from something as amazing as that. now excuse me while i go pay for mine haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Love this! You're so motivational, lady!


I use NYX Taupe blush. It's great because if I want to play, I don't feel bad because I'm not using up an expensive product. It's around $5 in the US but I don't know what it would be in Germany.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

@Audrey C nooooooooooooo it says best for medium to dark skin booooooooooo i'm very fair. here i have hubbys credit card too (for mother's day)    gonna keep reading other blogs


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> WOAH! NO WAY! I could NEVER talk you down from a beautiful (and WELL DESERVED) Mother's Day gift that looks like THAT!!!! If only my son knew anything about makeup! LOL Guess I'll be ok with my yearly knick knack... Oh you are getting that hubby of yours trained very well! Jelly!!


  My young daughter saw me checking out the bronzer online and asked if I was going to get it. I said no because I don't really need it and it's more than I spend. I have a strong feeling she visited the Bank of Dad and planted a seed.

  It really is gorgeous.


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> So I sold $130 worth of makeup today to a friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good going Anna!.. WTG !  especially where you are, and with import restrictions, your friend should be very happy!

@Audrey C   Thank you dear Audrey for your support and kind words -- honestly I am still hurting but life goes on and if anything I have proven myself to be a survivor.. so this too shall pass.  I am happy for Bert.. he will see me someday and think how dumb he was.  He let his dick rule his brain, and that is really the most important thing any man has to be able to control.  For all his good looks and professional sucess he is a failure at life.  I however am like the proverbial cockroach.. I will survive and will thrive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for your hubby and gift.. ENJOY!  hell, it's one life and it's NOW!  It's a great product!

@PixieDancer   thank you darling.. you are always the biggest and mostest cheerleader for us in low buy.. (cough).  And your kind words and advice are always very much appreciated. Many hugs.. xoxoxel

  all my lowbuy ladies! @Rainbunny @Liba  @Ajigglin

  lots of hugs and many thanks for your kindness and well wishes.. \
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Naynadine  ... love you girl.. !  how are your eyebrows?  lol.. I may need you someday to do a waxing job.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I am off to Rome in the morning.. driving down to see the Mass of the Century... yes, me, the heathen will be purefied.. not putrefied.. lol

  xoxox


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> It's also unique because it's not just a bronzer, too, plus it will be nice to have a Mother's Day gift that you will use so often during the year. I would let him get it for you, especially since it's rather pricy! Otherwise, he will probably spend at least that much on something that you might not even like. I think the low-buy standards can be relaxed for gifts, which are meant to spoil someone!


  I agree!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @Audrey C nooooooooooooo it says best for medium to dark skin booooooooooo i'm very fair. here i have hubbys credit card too (for mother's day)    gonna keep reading other blogs


  Nah, it'll be fine when used with a light hand. Look at these pics:

  http://www.bellachique.be/2014/04/guerlain-terracotta-sun-celebration-bronzing-powder-blush/
  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2014/04/guerlain-terracotta-sun-celebration.html

  Now, the rest of you cover your eyes!!!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Nah, it'll be fine when used with a light hand. Look at these pics:
> 
> http://www.bellachique.be/2014/04/guerlain-terracotta-sun-celebration-bronzing-powder-blush/
> 
> Now, the rest of you cover your eyes!!!!


  oh it is gorgeous.. I got a similar one from past years.. lol.  The weight of the wood is good to do light arm lifts. lol.

  Enjoy!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh it is gorgeous.. I got a similar one from past years.. lol.  *The weight of the wood is good to do light arm lifts*. lol.
> 
> Enjoy!!


  See... you just justified this product by also making it sound appealing as a workout option! LOL You ornery cockroach you!


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

@PeachTwist   I am so sorry darling... did you buy the Lancome?  I hope you can either sell it or cut it down with a white (Illamasqua makes a good one, so does Koh Gen doh -- white foundation).

  In Lancome, I did tell you my shade was B001.. from Asia. which is a much much lighter shade.  In Chanel it's the B10 or B12.. anything over those colours will always be darker or orangey on me.  Again, I am sorry if I did not explain it properly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .. I hope you are feeling better and healthier


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 25, 2014)

[@]HerGreyness[/@] She was very happy specially with Naked3


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Nah, it'll be fine when used with a light hand. Look at these pics:
> 
> http://www.bellachique.be/2014/04/guerlain-terracotta-sun-celebration-bronzing-powder-blush/
> 
> ...


  well now that's a good reason to get it. i can exercise and look tan SCORE FOR ME!


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> @HerGreyness She was very happy specially with Naked3


 
  good going.. it's a good product, but a more of a dud as far as UD product line!


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> well now that's a good reason to get it. i can exercise and look tan SCORE FOR ME!


  lol you insane wimmen!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> goog going.. it's a good product, but a more of a dud as far as UD product line!


  Totally! At first I loved it but then I realized I liked my Naked 1, MAC palettes and LORAC Pro much more so no use in keeping it when I knew someone would use it a lot more!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

@HerGreyness and @Audrey C 

  i got it, i'm weak. i read 30th anniversary edition. saw pics that would work with my skin tone. I told hubby and he said just buy it. he also can't complain he got a playstation 4 plus games for father's day so my little purchase was actually less than his tax on his LOL
  So for AA just getting 1 lipstick and 1 lipgloss now. that's it for me with summer collections. i really don't want anything else. maybe.. that patent polish pencil from the Osbourne's depending on swatches. 

  audrey, where did you get yours from? Sephora?


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

@Starlight77  ... Did you know there are about 6 Starlights on here?  But you my dear are the only one who is now the proud owner of  heavy weight lifting Guerlain Bronzer!!   YAY!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @Starlight77  ... Did you know there are about 6 Starlights on here?  But you my dear are the only one who is now the proud owner of  heavy weight lifting Guerlain Bronzer!!   YAY!!


  YAY I AM!! i shall begin working out in 3 days time lol How is Italy? have i told you how very jealous I am? ohhhh it's a dream to go there.

  i blame Audrey, i was trying to talk her out of it and talked me into it instead LOL  (just kidding Audrey) i also have MAC Sun Dipped but i don't care for it hopefully this one will suit me better. 

  I seriously need to quit blushes. i tried to break free from lipsticks and i did it successfully but i turned to blushes/powders instead. i need to take my addictive personality and focus on something cheaper and more practical.


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> YAY I AM!! i shall begin working out in 3 days time lol How is Italy? have i told you how very jealous I am? ohhhh it's a dream to go there.
> 
> i blame Audrey, i was trying to talk her out of it and talked me into it instead LOL  (just kidding Audrey) i also have MAC Sun Dipped but i don't care for it hopefully this one will suit me better.
> 
> I seriously need to quit blushes. i tried to break free from lipsticks and i did it successfully but i turned to blushes/powders instead. i need to take my addictive personality and focus on something cheaper and more practical.


 
  lol.. you sound like me and Elegant.. I always blame her for my sins.. haha.

  but in truth, it's a quality item.. and it will last a long long time.  Frankly it's better to buy blushes than lipsticks / gloss.  they love you long time.. lol.  i have blushes that are over 4 years old.. and more. And are perfect.  Lipstick on the other hand, will get rancid and smelly and crayola looking..so don't stress about blushes.

  something cheaper?  good grief.. i was just adding up my tab for blouses, skirts, shoes, bags.. and hell, I want to rationalize it, but I cannot.  Oh well, what's done is done.  


  This old cockroach will be well dressed till she gets hit by Raid and then maybe still get up and put on her Prada shoes.. lol...

  (hides from mama Pixie)

  the most practical thing for us as women is to feel proud we are women


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> WOAH! NO WAY! I could NEVER talk you down from a beautiful (and WELL DESERVED) Mother's Day gift that looks like THAT!!!! If only my son knew anything about makeup! LOL Guess I'll be ok with my yearly knick knack... Oh you are getting that hubby of yours trained very well! Jelly!!


I want I need I want that soooooooo badly its stunning it really took my breath away


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome back hergreyness sorry about bert did he not know what a gem u are his lost


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
  lol.. you sound like me and Elegant.. I always blame her for my sins.. haha.

  but in truth, it's a quality item.. and it will last a long long time.  Frankly it's better to buy blushes than lipsticks / gloss.  they love you long time.. lol.  i have blushes that are over 4 years old.. and more. And are perfect.  Lipstick on the other hand, will get rancid and smelly and crayola looking..so don't stress about blushes.

  something cheaper?  good grief.. i was just adding up my tab for blouses, skirts, shoes, bags.. and hell, I want to rationalize it, but I cannot.  Oh well, what's done is done.  


  This old cockroach will be well dressed till she gets hit by Raid and then maybe still get up and put on her Prada shoes.. lol...

  (hides from mama Pixie)

  the most practical thing for us as women is to feel proud we are women
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  ohhh elegant's swatches get me in trouble. i have to avoid the Chanel thread. she makes everything look so beautiful and makes me want it lol

  you're right. nothing is cheaper. i tried doll collecting for my baby daughter, i was getting into wayyy too much trouble to fast. why can't i be addicted to saving money! ohh that would be so awesome.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Good going Anna!.. WTG !  especially where you are, and with import restrictions, your friend should be very happy!
> 
> @Audrey C   Thank you dear Audrey for your support and kind words -- honestly I am still hurting but life goes on and if anything I have proven myself to be a survivor.. so this too shall pass.  I am happy for Bert.. he will see me someday and think how dumb he was.  *He let his dick rule his brain,* and that is really the most important thing any man has to be able to control.  For all his good looks and professional sucess he is a failure at life.  I however am like the proverbial cockroach.. I will survive and will thrive
> 
> ...


  Don't they all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've yet to find one who doesn't.
  If he is smart he will regret it. You will be fine without him. Who knows, maybe you'll even find a hot and passionate Bertolino in bella Italia to take your mind of things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard they have the bushiest brows of all.

  My brows aren't doin a thing. Same as always. But I didn't use the oil for the last 1-2 weeks, I have to get back to using it regularly.


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> You're a doll!
> 
> 
> Woot!!
> ...


  lol @Bertolino.. he sounds like a dumb ass anyway.. lol.  bushy brows and all.  i have dated crazed italians.. we fought to use the mirror.. lol.

  Why are you up?  I am exhausted and hitting my bed now.. lol.

  use the oil religiously.. think of it as annointing the brows so you grow one big unibrow


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> ohhh elegant's swatches get me in trouble. i have to avoid the Chanel thread. she makes everything look so beautiful and makes me want it lol
> 
> you're right. nothing is cheaper. i tried doll collecting for my baby daughter, i was getting into wayyy too much trouble to fast. why can't i be addicted to saving money! ohh that would be so awesome.


 
  oh, I have done that too.. it's a lot of work.  I buy stocks.. and did some trading to save my ass in the collapse of 2008.. but now I just have a nice portfolio which I look at once a day and that's that.  It's a way to save. 

  buy gold!.. seriously... it's down now..


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Welcome back hergreyness sorry about bert did he not know what a gem u are his lost


  Glammy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thank you doll.. you are so lovely!  I hope he suffers.. lol.  But, life has a great equalizing effect.. it's called Karma.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol @Bertolino.. he sounds like a dumb ass anyway.. lol.  bushy brows and all.  *i have dated crazed italians.. we fought to use the mirror.. lol.*
> 
> Why are you up?  I am exhausted and hitting my bed now.. lol.
> 
> use the oil religiously.. think of it as annointing the brows so you grow one big unibrow


  lol, I know that too well.
  Since the noro virus my sleep pattern is all messed up again. I've had problems with insomnia before, I wake up a lot, and I'm a night owl anyway, lol. Have to get back into a healthier rhythm again.
  Will work on the unibrow. Now I'm thinking I should try a lash serum as well, I realized my lashes are probably worse than my brows.


----------



## lyseD (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! post swatches too HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That might be the most gorgeous powder ever. Enjoy it, it is truly lovely.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

Driving out of state. But a quick update.     I'm officially bored of naked 3.  I might not make it to day 6 because I rather do a no makeup day.  What the heck happened?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

And yea I tried.  I even did several looks one day.  And maybe I'm not creative enough. Maybe it's me.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And yea I tried. I even did several looks one day. And maybe I'm not creative enough. Maybe it's me.


  It's definitely the palette.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm sitting online smiling at pictures of my beautiful bronzer, and wondering how long it will take Sephora to get it here. Not that I'll get my mitts on it before MD. But I might be able to sneak it out of the package and fondle it unbecomingly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On the upside, my once craving for one of the AA bronzers is beyond dead. Those teal cases are cute, but there's no contest. Also, I'm pleased to have successfully resisted the Dior - I really don't need it. Even though it's beautiful.


----------



## ma146rina (Apr 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Nah, it'll be fine when used with a light hand. Look at these pics:
> 
> http://www.bellachique.be/2014/04/guerlain-terracotta-sun-celebration-bronzing-powder-blush/
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2014/04/guerlain-terracotta-sun-celebration.html
> ...


  I didn't cover my eyes,damn....I WANT IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Bronzers are my weakness....


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And yea I tried. I even did several looks one day. And maybe I'm not creative enough. Maybe it's me.
> it's not you. i loved it when i bought it. i'm unsure why all of a sudden it's so dull and boring. the more i stare at it the more all the colors look the same. there are a few colors i like a lot but half the palette (to me) sucks. i'm unsure if i'm going to keep it or CB it. i'm going to hold off and try it again in a few weeks because right now, it has no chance at all lol
> 
> i can't say much for the other 2 palettes i bought them all excited and i started palette hoarding and forgot about them. i don't wear colors but i need some kind of pop or i get bored. these palettes bore me. i do love my too faced chocolate bar palette and the LM artist palette (2nd one). at least i no longer buy palettes to just own them.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I'm sitting online smiling at pictures of my beautiful bronzer, and wondering how long it will take Sephora to get it here. Not that I'll get my mitts on it before MD. But I might be able to sneak it out of the package and fondle it unbecomingly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  same with me! i wanted the AA Golden bronzer more because of the packaging but after hearing it having some shimmer (even if it's light) i won't use it as much. As soon as i read 30th anniversary there was no going back. i'm a sucker for that stuff. the packaging sold me on it. i was fine til someone *cough cough* showed more pictures. i'm so not waiting til mother's day. i told my husband he can have the kids wrap the box. honestly i can imagine my 5 year old coming to me "mommy here's your present but i dropped it and it broke. sorry." ohh no way. empty box please LOL

  i did not successfully resist the Dior.. got hit 3 times this month alone. no regrets. Dior was always my splurge. it was buying MAC's LE stuff and ending up not using it because i bought into the hype and bought stuff i'd never use. i'm not doing as well as i'd like but i'm so doing better!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 25, 2014)

I want that Guerlain bronzer!! Its so beautiful! There's another one coming out too right?  Edit: Found a pic! Its called Terra Tropica!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'm thinking of givin it a few days to see if maybe just I've had a crazy week.  But to be honest it's prob one of those palettes when I want a fast look and not even think.  But I literally allocate time in the mornings to come out with a makeup look. Just out of fun. and this is killing my fun.  At least I don't feel that bad that's only me.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> YAY I AM!! i shall begin working out in 3 days time lol How is Italy? have i told you how very jealous I am? ohhhh it's a dream to go there.
> 
> i blame Audrey, i was trying to talk her out of it and talked me into it instead LOL  (just kidding Audrey) *i also have MAC Sun Dipped but i don't care for it hopefully this one will suit me better. *
> 
> ...


  Do you have lots of other neutrals? If not, it might be worth holding onto just in case you need a more neutral look for something. But PLEASE stop forcing yourself to wear it! Just hearing your disappointment everyday is killing me! No one puts Mosha in a corner! set her FREEEE! We want Electric Palette Mosha back!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think there are a LOT of people looking for Sun Dipped! Especially since MAC didn't bring it back with this Summer Collection coming up... Maybe sell yours to get a little money back towards your new bronzer purchase? Just a thought.  Do you have lots of other neutrals? If not, it might be worth holding onto just in case you need a more neutral look for something. But PLEASE stop forcing yourself to wear it! Just hearing your disappointment everyday is killing me! No one puts Mosha in a corner! set her FREEEE! We want Electric Palette Mosha back!!


    Hahahahaha you're the best!  I switched and not driving anymore.  Having a Dairy Queen blizzard.  Best thing about stepping outside of New York !   For real pixie it's gotten me in a funk... Like I dreaddddd it!.... And yea I have an entire Mac palette full of pretty neutrals.  I'm doing away with it. Going to CB decision made!!!!! Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!ill celebrate with a hot pink eye tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Good going Anna!.. WTG !  especially where you are, and with import restrictions, your friend should be very happy!  @Audrey C    Thank you dear Audrey for your support and kind words -- honestly I am still hurting but life goes on and if anything I have proven myself to be a survivor.. so this too shall pass.  I am happy for Bert.. he will see me someday and think how dumb he was.  He let his dick rule his brain, and that is really the most important thing any man has to be able to control.  For all his good looks and professional sucess he is a failure at life.  I however am like the proverbial cockroach.. I will survive and will thrive:yahoo:   As for your hubby and gift.. ENJOY!  hell, it's one life and it's NOW!  It's a great product!  @PixieDancer    thank you darling.. you are always the biggest and mostest cheerleader for us in low buy.. (cough).  And your kind words and advice are always very much appreciated. Many hugs.. xoxoxel  all my lowbuy ladies! @Rainbunny  @Liba  @Ajigglin   lots of hugs and many thanks for your kindness and well wishes.. \:frenz:    @Naynadine   ... love you girl.. !  how are your eyebrows?  lol.. I may need you someday to do a waxing job.. lolompom:     *I am off to Rome in the morning*.. driving down to see the Mass of the Century... yes, me, the heathen will be purefied.. not putrefied.. lol  xoxox


  Wave hi to my in-laws for me. They are in Rome right now too.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lalalalala I don't see that beautiful bronzer...  Today's eyes: Wet n Wild The Comfort Zone palette Cheeks: Tarte Tickled with Stereo Rose 2.0 on top Lips: Revlon JBKBS in Sweetheart with Revlon Lacquer Balm in Whimsical plus Buxom Dolly gloss


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

It's all Starlight's fault!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 25, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> How about trying Skillshare? Those are usually pretty cheap online courses (around $19.00 or I guess about 10 pounds), and it's fun to post assignments and see what everybody else is doing, kind of like Specktra. You work at your own pace, and there's absolutely no pressure, so a good way to get your feet wet. They even have a monthly membership of about $9.95 to take unlimited classes but I would start with just one to see if you like it. I did some of the fashion illustration ones, and it was really fun. But they have all sorts of classes.  peachTwist, if you have trouble doing repetitive motions, maybe try something like collage that wouldn't be as hard on your hands as knitting/crochet. Just get a cheap sketchbook and some glue and cheap paints, and just play with colours and don't worry about the results!  Here's the address for Skillshare:  www.skillshare.com


  I had never heard of this but it sounds cool!  I enjoy learning new things. Def going to check this out.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok ladies... Here it is...
  The "pretty" ugly truth! As promised...
  THIS should explain EVERYTHING! HeeHee

  http://www.specktra.net/t/188190/my-current-makeup-storage-aka-this-is-why-i-put-myself-on-a-low-buy-pic-heavy


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok ladies... Here it is...
> The "pretty" ugly truth! As promised...
> THIS should explain EVERYTHING! HeeHee
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/188190/my-current-makeup-storage-aka-this-is-why-i-put-myself-on-a-low-buy-pic-heavy


  Darling, whatever you don't want I will HAPPILY take off your hands.

  LOL.  Oh boy.  Beautiful!

  I need to clean our office so I can finally take pics of my make-up storage.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 26, 2014)

How is it going over in the swap thread? I have a pile of stuff to swap and I'm thinking I will post it there soon.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > And yea I tried. I even did several looks one day. And maybe I'm not creative enough. Maybe it's me.
> ...


  i agree. its a perfect palette for a fast look but after a few days it was more of a chore to find different looks. i can totally relate as it sucked the fun away for sure.
  my new thing is that (for me):
  1. i have to use at least 90% of the colors in my palettes or they aren't worth keeping. (i have an embarrassing amount)
  2. I have to be able to create at least 1 whole look with just the palette. i don't want a palette that needs something else to use it.

  as pretty as N3 is, i used maybe 60% and it was totally forced and miserably trying. Some colors are pretty and would be great in a single but when i think about it that way if i choose to buy limit and nooner separate that's about $36 so it would be worth it to keep. i'm my own worst enemy haha i have too many neutral palettes to justify keeping this one but i'm going to try it again in a few weeks and make final decision.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> YAY I AM!! i shall begin working out in 3 days time lol How is Italy? have i told you how very jealous I am? ohhhh it's a dream to go there.
> 
> i blame Audrey, i was trying to talk her out of it and talked me into it instead LOL  (just kidding Audrey) *i also have MAC Sun Dipped but i don't care for it hopefully this one will suit me better. *
> 
> ...


  that's my problem. i won't let the stuff go. i did well in swapping but that was super hard for me. i'm waiting for my new one to come and i'm going to try both and see which suits me better. i will not keep an $80 bronzer just to keep [SUP]([/SUP][SUP]Imsolying) lol[/SUP]


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> It's all Starlight's fault!


  this one is pretty but the wooden packaging on the other is partly what sold me on it for sure.

  it is so @Audrey C 's fault! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

i have posted a picture of my children in my avitar. 

  1. so you can see "my world"
  2. so when i go to purchase something i see their adorable faces in hopes they make me think my purchases through a little more.

  win. win.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i have posted a picture of my children in my avitar.   1. so you can see "my world" 2. so when i go to purchase something i see their adorable faces in hopes they make me think my purchases through a little more.  win. win.


  They're beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 26, 2014)

[@]Starlight77[/@] Your kids are beautiful! Love that pic too! You have a lovely family


----------



## liba (Apr 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i agree. its a perfect palette for a fast look but after a few days it was more of a chore to find different looks. i can totally relate as it sucked the fun away for sure.
> my new thing is that (for me):
> 1. i have to use at least 90% of the colors in my palettes or they aren't worth keeping. (i have an embarrassing amount)
> 2. I have to be able to create at least 1 whole look with just the palette. i don't want a palette that needs something else to use it.
> ...


  Here's my take on these large palettes (UD and otherwise):

  When I was a young girl and didn't have the money to buy makeup very often, I always loved big palettes of shadows. It used to be they would be given away as a gift with purchase or bought for a small price along with purchase, especially during holiday season (this was back in the late 70's and early 80's). I had so many colors all at once, right at my fingertips. That was exciting! I used them too, and didn't bother to buy individual shadows at all. I particularly remember one with all sorts of bright colors from Borghese and one with all subtle, neutral-ish mattes from Calvin Klein.

  Nowadays, though, wild horses couldn't get me to buy a palette. I just don't like being forced to buy a bunch of shades when it's obvious to me there are only a few I really would use. I also don't like the jumbo form factor at all. I don't want to haul out some ungainly giant box just to use one darn shadow. I'd rather have individual pans, duos or small form factor quads (if every color is great), because that way I can easily maintain my usual makeup organization, which is to have small cases with only enough products for 1-5 looks, or so, which I can grab without thinking and have a full face right there. Much simpler, more portable and also (subjectively perhaps), cleaner, because all the different powder residues don't get mingled together, requiring constant wiping.

  I've been tempted by a few UD palettes just in passing, but I've always resisted. I don't own a single large palette any longer (that Borghese one from long ago I eventually got rid of, since I'd used up my favorite colors and the top lid broke off, lol - I got decades of use out of it, so no tears there). They just seem like a giant marketing ploy now, to my jaded mind, which also makes them super easy to resist. I don't buy the MAC holiday sets or palettes either, for the same reasons, although I will admit that the current Fall Trend '14 eye palette is really tempting me, which would be the first time I bought a cream product palette in maybe 15 years. I just know I'd use all the colors and I'd love colors like that in a nice, greasy/creasy sloppy punk formula. Still haven't pulled the trigger and for all I know it's already sold out (haven't checked the MAC site in a while).

  Anyhow, these are all my anti-palette rationales, if it helps anyone. I know that unless you have some deep seated aversion to them like I do, they can be super tempting, just because they seem like a "bargain" and "wow, look at all those pretty colors!!!". The reality is less exciting, once you start accumulating them, though.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

@walkingdead @ILoveMakeup84 
  thank you ladies!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

liba said:


> Here's my take on these large palettes (UD and otherwise):
> 
> When I was a young girl and didn't have the money to buy makeup very often, I always loved big palettes of shadows. It used to be they would be given away as a gift with purchase or bought for a small price along with purchase, especially during holiday season (this was back in the late 70's and early 80's). I had so many colors all at once, right at my fingertips. That was exciting! I used them too, and didn't bother to buy individual shadows at all. I particularly remember one with all sorts of bright colors from Borghese and one with all subtle, neutral-ish mattes from Calvin Klein.
> 
> ...


  it's true. i have so many palettes because it was a great deal or i got tons of colors all in one and they are my least used or not used palettes. i actually don't own many singles at all. less than 10 and most are from swapping recently or gifted by an amazing friend here on specktra. I just don't have time to pull out a bunch of different shades or they take up a lot of room when traveling.

  i enjoy some larger palettes but i seem to get overwhelmed and go for smaller palettes instead. I mostly buy Dior quints because they are my favorite and for me they are easier and faster to use. the past few months i have been enjoying the too faced palettes a lot. I have a few of their 9 pan shadows and for me those are the perfect size. it's enough to travel with and enough to get tons of new looks just from 1 palette. I really like the formula of all their new shadows too. Doesn't beat my love for Dior but a pretty close 2nd.
  i must say my problem is not collecting them, it's them collecting dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i wish i could let them go but i guess that will be my next step in low buy. sending $100's of stuff i don't use to the CB. swapping was great but i don't need anymore stuff.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i have posted a picture of my children in my avitar.   1. so you can see "my world" 2. so when i go to purchase something i see their adorable faces in hopes they make me think my purchases through a little more.  win. win.


  Aww. And good idea, lately I've been buying more for my kids & not myself.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 26, 2014)

Will reply to all topics directed at me tomorrow or Monday.  Overdid it today and doped to hell on pain meds and can't concentrate well enough to reply properly.  Though I also can't sleep. Yay!   Hope you're all well. X


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 26, 2014)

Been playing with my Golden bronzer to see if I liked it enough to keep it (nope) and possibly get a backup in the AA packaging (nope nope).  I guess bronzing just isn't for me. I don't tan so my face tends to be darker than my body to begin with and then adding extra color on top of that doesn't look right on me. Down to only 1 "maybe" on my AA wishlist though!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 26, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Will reply to all topics directed at me tomorrow or Monday.  Overdid it today and doped to hell on pain meds and can't concentrate well enough to reply properly.  Though I also can't sleep. Yay!   Hope you're all well. X


  Peachy darling. Please try to catch some rest.  I'm sorry this bullshit pain wins today, try to win tomorrow ?


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i have posted a picture of my children in my avitar.
> 
> 1. so you can see "my world"
> 2. so when i go to purchase something i see their adorable faces in hopes they make me think my purchases through a little more.
> ...


  Good job! Hope I can formulate a reasonable wishlist for AA. HAVE to keep it to my 3 limit! But those ED shadows are my weakness. Most used formula eyeshadow in my stash since their release. I am forcing myself to use my other palettes right now for my 30 day challenge.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

thank you @PixieDancer 

  how are you feeling @PeachTwist ?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 26, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Will reply to all topics directed at me tomorrow or Monday.  Overdid it today and doped to hell on pain meds and can't concentrate well enough to reply properly.  Though I also can't sleep. Yay!   Hope you're all well. X


  Tomorrow is a brand new day and I am sure you are going to feel better! Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 26, 2014)

[@]Starlight77[/@] [@]Audrey C[/@] I've been looking at the Guerlain bronzer and its so beautiful! I am getting obsessed with it and I blame you guys! Lol!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> @Starlight77 @Audrey C I've been looking at the Guerlain bronzer and its so beautiful! I am getting obsessed with it and I blame you guys! Lol!


  it's @Audrey C 's fault!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but OMG isn't it amazing. it's all about the packaging for me. seriously stunning. it's very costly but made me cut back on spending elsewhere instead and at least i know i will use this all the time.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 26, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> [@]Starlight77[/@] [@]Audrey C[/@] I've been looking at the Guerlain bronzer and its so beautiful! I am getting obsessed with it and I blame you guys! Lol!


Me too I'm sooo getting it


----------



## Debbs (Apr 26, 2014)

Its actually very nice, lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 26, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Its actually very nice, lol


Beautiful I can't wait to get mines


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 26, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Me too I'm sooo getting it


 Lol, it is puurrtty. How many of you will be splurging on a lil sumtin,sumtin for Mother's Day?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 27, 2014)

PeachTwist - I hope you're doing better today!

  HerGreyness - There's no better place to heal a broken heart than Italy. I've only been there once but my - I'd love to go back again some time or other. Enjoy your stay in Rome with lots of gelato and attractive men.


  No news from me. I'm still super excited about the AA collection which launches on Friday. I'm counting down the days and I saved every spare penny I had. Even my family knows of this collection and my mum was like "Oh, so you're going to spend 50€ on makeup - again?" No, woman, add another 50€ and then we're talking. Good thing she won't know how much I'll spend.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Round two of the 30 day lipstick challenge  
  Day 1:  Revlon lip butter in Strawberry Shortcake
  Day 2: L'Oreal color riche in Violet Chiffon
  Day 3: Mac Sheen Supreme in Royal Azalea
  Day 4: Nars velvet matte Sex Machine
  Day 5: Mac  Sweet Sunrise
  Day 6: Mac plush glass Bubble Tea ( not loving it at all) b2mac


----------



## lyseD (Apr 27, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > Me too I'm sooo getting it
> ...


  My husband and kids are so great for Mother's Day I don't need to splurge on myself. Plus, May is my birthday month.


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Calla88* 



Round two of the 30 day lipstick challenge  
  Day 1:  Revlon lip butter in Strawberry Shortcake
  Day 2: L'Oreal color riche in Violet Chiffon
  Day 3: Mac Sheen Supreme in Royal Azalea
  Day 4: Nars velvet matte Sex Machine
  Day 5: Mac  Sweet Sunrise
  Day 6: Mac plush glass Bubble Tea ( not loving it at all) b2mac



  i never stopped lol. i just kept wearing different lippies.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> this one is pretty but the wooden packaging on the other is partly what sold me on it for sure.
> 
> it is so @Audrey C 's fault!
> 
> ...


  It's not even nice - you'd probably hate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not buying? Ok, it is gorgeous but it's a total splurge. For this price, you could buy quite a few items from MAC or others so it may have to replace several planned purchases. I don't really have planned purchases now and this was a gift, so I'm fine with it. If I'd still been building my stash, I'd have been unlikely to drop this much for one item.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> this one is pretty but the wooden packaging on the other is partly what sold me on it for sure.
> 
> it is so @Audrey C 's fault!
> 
> ...


  i had just talked myself out of it the day before. I was trying but someone else suggested you just go for it so there was no use trying anymore and i thought but.. but,,, but,,, wait i want it for all those reasons too! haha. i tried. there was effort. i'm weak. it's why i'm in low buy


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Its actually very nice, lol


  it's so pretty i'll probably get it on tuesday. yay!


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Debbs* 






Its actually very nice, lol


 Debbs do you love it lol. I am wanting this so bad right now.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Eyemazing April Fri 25th: el sumptuous extreme mascara Sat 26th: no makeup day, I used ren glycolactic mask then slathered my face in kora organics blemish gel Sun 27th: I was trying to do a wing with Bobbi brown long wear eye pencil in hunter green, but its so difficult to work with, waxy and won't give a clean line. TOSS. just removed it and then wore brown mascara and added a little of BB Kajal in black coffee to upper waterline.  In AA news, the things that interest me are pet me please ls, shimmerfish np and the dark teal es. The es is too expensive for what it is, I have enough np to last for years and pet me please will probably make me look like a white walker from got. I think I should skip: help me skip?


----------



## Debbs (Apr 27, 2014)

@LouGarner, it is stunning IRL. No testers were made so I couldn't touch at the counter but at $76 plus tax I can understand why. Nordies got in like 6 of them and have 4 left. I was undecided so wandered around and by the time I got it it was late last night. I had to be up at 5am today so I haven't had playtime as yet. It is multi-use as highlighter, bronzer and blushes. The cover lid area, the other half has a nice built-in mirror. Not enabling in low buy just helping others to make informed yay or nay decisions, lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 27, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Eyemazing April Fri 25th: el sumptuous extreme mascara Sat 26th: no makeup day, I used ren glycolactic mask then slathered my face in kora organics blemish gel Sun 27th: I was trying to do a wing with Bobbi brown long wear eye pencil in hunter green, but its so difficult to work with, waxy and won't give a clean line. TOSS. just removed it and then wore brown mascara and added a little of BB Kajal in black coffee to upper waterline.  In AA news, the things that interest me are pet me please ls, shimmerfish np and the dark teal es. The es is too expensive for what it is, I have enough np to last for years and pet me please will probably make me look like a white walker from got. I think I should skip: help me skip?


  SKIP! You even gave yourself the reasons alreadya!! Ask yourself if you'll love each item more than any other item in that category that you already have. If the answer is no, skip!    Also, ladies.. STEP AWAY FROM THE PRETTY BRONZER..  Too many members of #teamlowbuy have gotten sucked in by these pics.. let's keep in mind why we're all here!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> SKIP! You even gave yourself the reasons alreadya!! Ask yourself if you'll love each item more than any other item in that category that you already have. If the answer is no, skip!    Also, ladies.. STEP AWAY FROM THE PRETTY BRONZER..  Too many members of #teamlowbuy have gotten sucked in by these pics.. let's keep in mind why we're all here!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

That bronzer is all over Specktra! There's no escaping. It's like everywhere you turn people are enabling, lol.


----------



## ma146rina (Apr 27, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Its actually very nice, lol


  AAAAAAAAAAAAA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I don't know if it's a good idea to post porn makeup pics in this thread.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That bronzer is all over Specktra! There's no escaping. It's like everywhere you turn people are enabling, lol.


  lol i thought the same thing. it's in so many threads. it's soooo pretty though. i already bought it but i'm still waiting for spectra ladies to swatch it as i impatiently wait for mine. it's ok @Naynadine some of us know where it all began and who to blame or who to thank!!  haha


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> lol i thought the same thing. it's in so many threads. it's soooo pretty though. i already bought it but i'm still waiting for spectra ladies to swatch it as i impatiently wait for mine. it's ok @Naynadine some of us know where it all began and who to blame or who to thank!!  haha


  Haha, I always forget I was the one who posted the first pic. What have I done?!


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 27, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha! Probably not!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> lol i thought the same thing. it's in so many threads. it's soooo pretty though. i already bought it but i'm still waiting for spectra ladies to swatch it as i impatiently wait for mine. it's ok @Naynadine some of us know where it all began and who to blame or who to thank!!  haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 well i thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's ok for me as i like to try new brands. i'm on low buy for specific products (lipsticks, blush, palettes) other stuff i do not have much of so i just have to make sure i buy within reason. this purchase is rationalized and now i'm just waiting in hopes it will go with my skin tone!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 27, 2014)

That bronzer is pretty but how easy will it be to use the different colors separately? I think for me it's one of those items that is gorgeous but impractical for how I would use it. Would be nice to have the 2 bronze colors on one side & the 2 blush colors on the other but then it wouldn't be as aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> well i thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope you love it! Guerlain is definitely a great brand to splurge on. I sometimes just look at my Crazy Meteorites compact because it's so pretty and open it just to smell it.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> well i thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  haha that's the one i keep calling "the stinky balls" in the other thread. i received the Sephora sample and i want to try them but i can't get past the smell. i even tried airing them out for 2 days, no luck. i'm just very sensitive to strong floral scents since my pregnancy. they are so pretty though. i try to avoid the high high end as i know the formulas will suck me in easily. i'm attempting to try a Guerlain lipstick but i have to either sell/swap or giveaway 5 more lipsticks to get it. i'm working on it. it will be my reward. i'm down to my ideal lipgloss and lipstick number. i just have to stick to my low buy and maintain it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  i now have 2 bronzers, 2 highlighers and now to work on my palettes and  blushes (no hope) i will be good to go!!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> haha that's the one i keep calling "the stinky balls" in the other thread. i received the Sephora sample and i want to try them but i can't get past the smell. i even tried airing them out for 2 days, no luck. i'm just very sensitive to strong floral scents since my pregnancy. they are so pretty though. i try to avoid the high high end as i know the formulas will suck me in easily. i'm attempting to try a Guerlain lipstick but i have to either sell/swap or giveaway 5 more lipsticks to get it. i'm working on it. it will be my reward. i'm down to my ideal lipgloss and lipstick number. i just have to stick to my low buy and maintain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Blushes are my weakness, too.

  I'm REALLY surprised I like the Meteorites scent, because I usually can't stand 99% of all scents/perfumes, especially not flowery ones (except roses). Yes, airing them out won't help unfortunately, that scent is way too strong.
  That's great to reward yourself with something you really want after you've gotten rid of some less loved items, that's what I'm trying to do too. 


  Speaking of blushes, I was able to locate those korean ones I think I have mentioned somewhere. Thought they were only available on counters in Korea, but found one site that has them and ships to Germany. But I assume the shipping costs are very high :/ All I'm saying is baked blushes in lavender, true red, bright orange... and two baked ombre ones - one that looks like a brighter version of Ocean City. Which means I can barely content my excitement and basically want them all, lol. Maybe I'll get the ombre one if they still have them in two months or so and if the shipping isn't too outrageous.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Exactly! There you go, that's much better!!
> 
> Every time I get an itch for something now I ask myself these questions:
> 
> ...


  I feel you w/the bronzer thing - a while ago I was cleaning out my makeup and realized I didn't like bronzer (this was before Specktra for me) and I just threw the product out in the garbage and kept the packaging for B2M. What a waste as they are so expensive! But I realized I am so pale that bronzer makes me look like a crazy person because I don't know how to apply it properly and really I don't think I'm interested.  (Which is good, given the hype surrounding this beautiful bronzer above lol).  Trying not to get suckered into another bronzer for AA just for the packaging, because essentially I'll be paying $40+ for a pretty compact.  Not worth it.  Those shadows on the other hand....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I think for AA I will get three/four shadows and  a lippie and a lipglass.  Err....wait...that's not a small list.  I'm a sucker for LG with sparkles...SIGH.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 27, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@] I was thinking about the AA bronzer too but I refuse to buy something just for the packaging.  Do you use your sparkly lip glosses and single shadows a lot? Check your stash before AA!


----------



## ma146rina (Apr 27, 2014)

boschicka said:


> That bronzer is pretty but how easy will it be to use the different colors separately? I think for me it's one of those items that is gorgeous but impractical for how I would use it. Would be nice to have the 2 bronze colors on one side & the 2 blush colors on the other but then it wouldn't be as aesthetically pleasing.


  I'm dreaming about the color  you can get by mixing the pink and the coral with a little of bronze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Specktra is not a good place for me right now, the swatches of AA and this will be my death


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's an update on my 30 days of lippies (that I hadn't posted):
  1) Mac Glam
  2) Guerlain Provocative Rouge G
  3) Guerlain Bee Rouge G
  4) Revlon Lip Butter Raspberry Pie + Mac Mall Madness 
  5) Mac Pink Poodle ls + lg
  6) Mac Plumful
  7) Mac More to Love ll + Mac Red Balloon 
  8) Maybelline Vivid Rose (reminds me of Guerlain Provocative, I love this color!)
  9) Mac Heaux + Lancome Juicy Tube (Popart Hazelnut)-- because my lips felt dry
  10) Guerlain Champs Elyees Rouge Automatique
  11) Mac Red Statement + Rich New Mood (Fall 2013 lip palette)
  There were some days where I repeated a color, so I won't include those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great to have this goal to set for myself, and I re-discover favorites and wear them out!
  I haven't been that bad recently when it comes to makeup shopping, I bought Red Balloon and Toying Around from Playland, Skipped the Patent Polishes, OC and Mangrove from PS, I am not buying based on hype anymore. I try now to only buy things I'll know I'll wear, like Peachy Blush and Red / Fuchsia / Berry lips.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Do you use your sparkly lip glosses and single shadows a lot? Check your stash before AA!


  I do enjoy sparkly lip glosses - Mall Madness is an absolute fav & I picked up Underdressed last year during Temperature Rising.  I only recently discovered the ED formula and purchased Rich Core, Grand Galaxy, Opalessence, Blue Orbit and Stylishly Merry this year alone (Along with two skinfinishes!!!).  WHOA  - that's a lot now that I write it out!  I love the ED formula and have been experimenting by putting it over top of similar matte shadows, which really intensifies the colours. I've depotted my singles into Z Palettes, with the exception of my EDs and other special packaging items, so I do use singles a lot.  I think what I like about ED is the hints of sparkle that are subtle, so I feel like I can wear them at work and get away with it hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  On the other hand, the sparkly lipglasses feel like a No No at work?  

   I'll really have to narrow down a price point that I'm comfortable with and stick to it.  Right now I'm not doing the blushes, polishes, or skinfinishes, or bronzers.  It's the glosses, lippies and shadows that are going to be hard to narrow down.  I'm digging Mystical, GOTS lippes, three/four of the shadows (Purple, green, olively green, beige), and maybe 1/2 LGs.  

  *SIGH*  Thanks for reminding me to really think hard about this - it helps to be pulled away from the chaos/excitement of the collection. Maleficient is SUCH a downer for me - Thank Goodness. I thought I was going to bust the bank on that one!!!  I might just indulge in AA and skip Osbournes/Moody Blooms completely.


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 27, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I do enjoy sparkly lip glosses - Mall Madness is an absolute fav & I picked up Underdressed last year during Temperature Rising.  I only recently discovered the ED formula and purchased Rich Core, Grand Galaxy, Opalessence, Blue Orbit and Stylishly Merry this year alone (Along with two skinfinishes!!!).  WHOA  - that's a lot now that I write it out!  I love the ED formula and have been experimenting by putting it over top of similar matte shadows, which really intensifies the colours. I've depotted my singles into Z Palettes, with the exception of my EDs and other special packaging items, so I do use singles a lot.  I think what I like about ED is the hints of sparkle that are subtle, so I feel like I can wear them at work and get away with it hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  As long as you really think it through! That's the most important thing. Definitely pull out all of your similar colors and check what you might have dupes or close matches for.


----------



## User38 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great ideas ladies!

  I think I have been evicted from this thread!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That bronzer is all over Specktra! There's no escaping. It's like everywhere you turn people are enabling, lol.


 Exactly! I think it'll be a nice item too have, if it lasts me away & b. I use it. But at the moment I can't see myself spending that much on one item. Since I'm paying my summer tuition & my daughters bday is tomorrow. I splurged on her HK gift, so thats more important.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 27, 2014)

lyseD said:


> My husband and kids are so great for Mother's Day I don't need to splurge on myself. Plus, May is my birthday month.


 Sounds good to me, Happy early bday! And welcome back @Hergreyness! Hope you had a blast.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 27, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Exactly! I think it'll be a nice item too have, if it lasts me away & b. I use it. But at the moment I can't see myself spending that much on one item. Since I'm paying my summer tuition & my daughters bday is tomorrow. I splurged on her HK gift, so thats more important.


  Happy Birthday to your daughter!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I don't need any more bronzers, but I still want Golden for the packaging.


  Save the photo. It'll last longer, and it's free.   Seriously, though, step away from the bronzer.  * * *  My look of the day was incredibly simple.  Becca RSSF in Shell MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15  NARS ProPrime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base - I should look and see how much I've got left. It seems to me I have to pump the wand a bit nowadays to get more product.  Smashbox eyeshadow in Vanilla (discontinued) - Skintone shade for me. I was in a bit of a rush and didn't want to wear a lot of product, but I wanted to have something on my lids. At least when I finish this I'll have another skintone shade eyeshadow to fall back on!   Prestige Total Intensity Mascara in Jet Black - My old tube was drying out, so I bought a new one over the weekend. Still really like this mascara.  NARS blush in Sex Fantasy - Love! Pretty much my perfect pink.  Maybelline Shocking Coral l/s + a touch of NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Lodhi over the top - Very cool combination, IMO. Also, it left a lovely coraly stain on my lips after the lipstick itself faded.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 27, 2014)

lyseD said:


> My husband and kids are so great for Mother's Day I don't need to splurge on myself. Plus, May is my birthday month.


I'm not waiting for Mother's Day I have no idea what my kids are getting me i ordered this bad baby all ready lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That bronzer is all over Specktra! There's no escaping. It's like everywhere you turn people are enabling, lol.


I just saw it here in low buy thread thank goodness for this thread because I may have missed out on a  beauty


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 27, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Lol, it is puurrtty. How many of you will be splurging on a lil sumtin,sumtin for Mother's Day?


It is a beauty I ordered mines already I couldn't wait lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you're all well. X
> ...


 
  Thanks all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm still in pain and on meds, but not as bad as I was doing.  Insomnia is winning tonight, but I'm *hoping* if I manage to get some sleep and not be a zombie tomorrow I'm going to finally wear make-up for the first time in months.  If not, definitely this week I want to try and make use of some stuff I've bought.  I can't wait to be able to play with it.  So much I want to do and play with and I keep getting ideas for looks in my head to do but I just haven't been able to get the energy to do it.

  I really appreciate you all though and how much you care - it truly means so much to me.  Thank you again. <3


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PeachTwist   I am so sorry darling... did you buy the Lancome?  I hope you can either sell it or cut it down with a white (Illamasqua makes a good one, so does Koh Gen doh -- white foundation).
> 
> In Lancome, I did tell you my shade was B001.. from Asia. which is a much much lighter shade.  In Chanel it's the B10 or B12.. anything over those colours will always be darker or orangey on me.  Again, I am sorry if I did not explain it properly
> 
> ...


  It's okay sweetie, probably my fault.  Can I ask the name of B001?  I ask because online it said it was 01, which is Beige Alabtre -- I presume 001 is different?  Extra 0 = Extra light? Lol.  My own misunderstanding, not yours. 

  I'm not entirely sure what to do with it yet.  I don't really want to buy a white foundation to add into it but I don't know how much luck I'd have selling it either - go figure!  Next time I'll just get the Chanel, seems way less hassle than Lancome - which is annoying because the formula is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Great ideas ladies!
> 
> I think I have been evicted from this thread!


  You're never allowed to leave!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

Am I right in presuming it's Mother's Day in North America?

  If so.

  Happy Mother's Day to all of you beautiful, wonderful mothers.  I hope all your children and spouses appreciate you today in the way you should be appreciated, though I hope they remember to show you this every day - not just once a year.  You're all doing fantastic jobs.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Am I right in presuming it's Mother's Day in North America?  If so.  Happy Mother's Day to all of you beautiful, wonderful mothers.  I hope all your children and spouses appreciate you today in the way you should be appreciated, though I hope they remember to show you this every day - not just once a year.  You're all doing fantastic jobs.


  No I think it's next week. At least I hope. Lol


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Birthday to your daughter!!!


 Aww, Thnx doll. She says "thank you" as well. I swear she needs to be on this thread lol. 





allthingsglam said:


> It is a beauty I ordered mines already I couldn't wait lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > It is a beauty I ordered mines already I couldn't wait lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Mother's Day to all of you beautiful, wonderful mothers.  I hope all your children and spouses appreciate you today in the way you should be appreciated, though I hope they remember to show you this every day - not just once a year.  You're all doing fantastic jobs.
> ...


  Well, still.  Lol!  I'll repeat myself next week!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks darlin', I'm only a Momma to fur babies but they're my world.  Permanent disease/illness, but thank you for the prayers - it's a day to day thing, I'm not too bad right now!  Also, Happy Birthday to your daughter!


 Everything & each day is a Blessing! Fur babies need luv too lol. I'll gladly share my lil Diva with ya, she said thank you. And your hair is awesome lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Happy Birthday to your daughter!
> ...


  Haha aw!  Tell her thank you!


----------



## MadTheologian (Apr 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You're never allowed to leave!


  Obligatory:  







"You can checkout any time you like,
But you can never leave!"


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You're never allowed to leave!
> 
> Obligatory:
> 
> ...


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 



 
It's okay sweetie, probably my fault.  Can I ask the name of B001?  I ask because online it said it was 01, which is Beige Alabtre -- I presume 001 is different?  Extra 0 = Extra light? Lol.  My own misunderstanding, not yours. 
 
I'm not entirely sure what to do with it yet.  I don't really want to buy a white foundation to add into it but I don't know how much luck I'd have selling it either - go figure!  Next time I'll just get the Chanel, seems way less hassle than Lancome - which is annoying because the formula is absolutely beautiful.



  I used to wear lancome photogenic luminesse foundation and 010 Beige porcelaine was lighter than 01 in that formula ?


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 28, 2014)

I am running away from this thread for a little while until everyone stops quoting that picture of that bronzer......  its slowly enabling me and creating a lemming for something I know I won't use/don't need!  When all the hype is gone, send me a PM and I will come back!  I am just going to post my updated lipstick challenge then take a mini break!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 28, 2014)

30 Lipsticks in 30 Days - round 2 Naked Palette 1, 2, 3 and basics for the next 30 days  Day 1: Topshop Gloss Ink Sugar Plum - great everyday colour, not as long lasting as smitten but definitely a keeper! Naked 3 Liar and Factory - I looked tired though, not sure if it was the shadows or me!  Day 2: Gosh Soft n Shine Lip Balm in Irony (These were the drugstore dupes for the old mac slimshines) I loved it the first peach that looks good on me. No eye make up - I had a contact lens check up  Day 3: L'Oreal Caresse in Aphrodite Scarlet - rewearing from the last 30 day challenge to check whether the formula dries out my lips - I like the colour though No eye make up today - I am extra tired and have hayfever so went for blush and lippie only today.  Day 4: L'Oreal Extraordinarie in Rose Symphony, its still love, so nourishing and leaves a soft stain when all the gloss is gone Nothing on my eyes the hayfever is extreame at the moment!  Day 5: Hourglass Femme Rouge Lipstick in Fresco - this was a considered spurlge a while back, but it was unloved as I thought it was too brown, but I really like it this time! Eyes were burberry pale barley and black liner.  Day 6: Tanya Burr Lipgloss in Picnic in the Park Eyes were the dark brown shade from the Too Faced Romantic eye Palette - love but a little dramatic for work!  Day 7: Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shine in 261 - love this formula, wish this colour was a tad more pigmented, but its a great throw on and go! Eyes were MAC Naked Lunch and black winged liner  Day 8: Revlon Lacquer Balm in Vivacious - I like I think! Eyes were Becca Vicuna eye tint, it didn't do anything so this is going I think!  Day 9: Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited Sheen Supreme in RD 165 Eyes are Too Faced Naked Palette Birthday Suit.  In other news I have lemming for 2 lip products which I am trying to resist.   I am really not feeling my naked palettes and I am reaching for everything else it seems in an effort not to use them. Going to be tough on myself from tomorrow onwards, because if I don't use them then they need to find a new home!  My lip products are getting rotated through, I am now concentrating on testing my Shu Uemura Shine Supremes as some have glitter so i need to see if they are wearable formulas and colours on me! i then place to test out all my lip crayons and only keep the best of those. I am hoping to get my lip products draw down to 3 of my muji draws by the end of may and then I need to keep it at that volume!  I have worn the same foundation and blush constantly for 2 weeks, they are both loves and now I need to try to do some work on my foundation stash to work out what to keep and what to purge as that was a high number in my stash.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2014)

hey gurlies,

  maybe we should focus on staying mindful on not enabling!

  so i've decided i WILL skip AA, and the pinkfringe lippie from proenza too.
  if i'm by a mac counter any time soon then i WONT go to the counter and look at them
  if i dont see them in person i wont be lured in!

  i've spent my money on another pro palette and a 15 es insert, as i want to depot some of my quads
  i also got stone lipliner as i've wanted it for ages

  getting stuff i'll actually need/use is my way forward now!

  and to keep my frivolus side down, ive subscribed to birchbox uk
  that could seem counter productive to my less is more attitude im aiming for,
  but i'm doing it from a spending point of view
  i'll get my fix of newness and bits of stuff i dont really need at low cost compared to my impulse buying throughout the month

  and im getting real good at purging, i had a massive purge yesterday and i feel so much better for it
  i see now taht the money is already spent, the 'mistake' has already been made, so learn the lesson and then let it go - you own the makeup not the other way around!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

This weeks challenge:   My temptation, EDES......  I don't have that many but I'm starting to really like them and crave them and that can seriously be a gateway drug here lol.  So I'll be assessing edes vs similar colors in regular formula....   Today: regular formula in blues and dark purples with fresh water and shadowy lady, using copperplate as a base to blend.    Tomorrow I'll try a similar blue and purple look with edes only..  In trying to justify me NOT getting new edes since I have reg formula Es already in every possible shade ... Let's see now


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 28, 2014)

Ladies, I'm very sorry if I triggered a wave of longing for The Bronzer That Shall Not Be Named. Absolutely not what I intended, and particularly not on this thread. I was struggling with whether or not I would (already) be caving on my no-buy low-buy by receiving it as a gift, but I posted the pic without thinking that it might cause others to want it (rather than to show why I was struggling with it). 

  It's a $80 blush/bronzer duo. Yes, it's lovely, but it's very expensive and I'm getting it as a gift. It's inexpensive enough to be within the unofficial MD/FD budget and it's a one and done purchase for my hubby who doesn't like to shop and rarely knows what to get me. It's an exception. It's the most expensive makeup item I'll have ever owned, and it genuinely didn't occur to me that there'd be lots of others willing to shell out that much. I'd delete the pic, but it's been quoted enough times that there's no point.

  I will keep all future discussion of it on the Guerlain thread!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies, I'm very sorry if I triggered a wave of longing for The Bronzer That Shall Not Be Named. Absolutely not what I intended, and particularly not on this thread. I was struggling with whether or not I would (already) be caving on my no-buy low-buy by receiving it as a gift, but I didn't posted the pic without thinking that it might cause others to want it (rather than to show why I was struggling with it).   It's a $80 blush/bronzer duo. Yes, it's lovely, but it's very expensive and I'm getting it as a gift. It's inexpensive enough to be within the unofficial MD/FD budget and it's a one and done purchase for my hubby who doesn't like to shop and rarely knows what to get me. It's an exception. It's the most expensive makeup item I'll have ever owned, and it genuinely didn't occur to me that there'd be lots of others willing to shell out that much. I'd delete the pic, but it's been quoted enough times that there's no point.  I will keep all future discussion of it on the Guerlain thread!


I think its beautiful and u have every right to accept a beautiful gift enjoy itwithout guilt


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies, I'm very sorry if I triggered a wave of longing for The Bronzer That Shall Not Be Named. Absolutely not what I intended, and particularly not on this thread. I was struggling with whether or not I would (already) be caving on my no-buy low-buy by receiving it as a gift, but I posted the pic without thinking that it might cause others to want it (rather than to show why I was struggling with it).
> 
> It's a $80 blush/bronzer duo. Yes, it's lovely, but it's very expensive and I'm getting it as a gift. It's inexpensive enough to be within the unofficial MD/FD budget and it's a one and done purchase for my hubby who doesn't like to shop and rarely knows what to get me. It's an exception. It's the most expensive makeup item I'll have ever owned, and it genuinely didn't occur to me that there'd be lots of others willing to shell out that much. I'd delete the pic, but it's been quoted enough times that there's no point.
> 
> I will keep all future discussion of it on the Guerlain thread!


  it's understandable, you have to talk about what your low buy obstacles are, and pictures or no pictures, absolutely anything can be a trigger
  so dont worry about anything you may or may not have started,
  the problem is finishing it,
  what i mean for all of us is let's not be lemmings!


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies, I'm very sorry if I triggered a wave of longing for The Bronzer That Shall Not Be Named. Absolutely not what I intended, and particularly not on this thread. I was struggling with whether or not I would (already) be caving on my no-buy low-buy by receiving it as a gift, but I posted the pic without thinking that it might cause others to want it (rather than to show why I was struggling with it).
> 
> It's a $80 blush/bronzer duo. Yes, it's lovely, but it's very expensive and I'm getting it as a gift. It's inexpensive enough to be within the unofficial MD/FD budget and it's a one and done purchase for my hubby who doesn't like to shop and rarely knows what to get me. It's an exception. It's the most expensive makeup item I'll have ever owned, and it genuinely didn't occur to me that there'd be lots of others willing to shell out that much. I'd delete the pic, but it's been quoted enough times that there's no point.
> 
> I will keep all future discussion of it on the Guerlain thread!


  you posted a pic for opinions. there is nothing wrong with that. i didn't buy it because of your picture, i was just joking around. you didn't say everyone buy this now, you asked if you should and there is nothing wrong with doing that. maybe from now on we can all put spoilers or links so people only see the pictures if they choose to. this way no one can be influenced easily and we don't want people to leave a thread because of pictures. it's a low buy, people encouraging each other to think things through and to slow down on purchases. i enjoy the talking it out even if it's not me buying it as it makes me think about my own purchases (which have been so bad this month) bad bad bad


@mosha010 i think that's an awesome idea. using your EDES since you want some from AA. i'm new to EDES. i'm loving them but I don't think i personally use them often enough to get more, even though they are soooooo pretty. i'm hoping that blue makes it to the CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm going to wear my one ED Blush all week since the blush is what i want and see if i wear it enough to get another one.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ladies, I'm very sorry if I triggered a wave of longing for The Bronzer That Shall Not Be Named. Absolutely not what I intended, and particularly not on this thread. I was struggling with whether or not I would (already) be caving on my no-buy low-buy by receiving it as a gift, but I posted the pic without thinking that it might cause others to want it (rather than to show why I was struggling with it).
> 
> It's a $80 blush/bronzer duo. Yes, it's lovely, but it's very expensive and I'm getting it as a gift. It's inexpensive enough to be within the unofficial MD/FD budget and it's a one and done purchase for my hubby who doesn't like to shop and rarely knows what to get me. It's an exception. It's the most expensive makeup item I'll have ever owned, and it genuinely didn't occur to me that there'd be lots of others willing to shell out that much. I'd delete the pic, but it's been quoted enough times that there's no point.
> 
> I will keep all future discussion of it on the Guerlain thread!


Lmao, darn you Aubrey. I think @allthingsglam is correct. You have the right to share, I luv the fact that you did. Even though I'm trying to do low buy, this is a beautiful item. I may end up purchasing it (even though I shouldn't) but this would be a 1st of Guerlain for me and you do deserve to cheat once in awhile. Life is short and you should enjoy it, even if it's a mu item that makes you HAPPY!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 28, 2014)

So...not sure what came over me yesterday, but I found myself at Mac and picked up a lipstick from the proenza schouler collection and one of the new sculpt and line shadows.  I had told myself to stay away from the proenza collection and lipsticks generally so I'm disappointed in my lack of resolve. Was supposed to be staying strong till aquatics!  I'm worried I might have opened the floodgates, because till yesterday I hadn't even been the slightest bit tempted to go chase the recent collections when they were released, as I would have pre-lowbuy.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 28, 2014)

[@]Audrey C[/@] You shouldn't feel bad about posting that pic or talking about it! I think its great that we can talk about our lemmings etc that way we can support each other! I've thought about that bronzer since long before we started talking about it here and I don't think people should quit the thread either. Me posting the pic of the other bronzer wasn't meant to enable anyone either but I agree with [@]Starlight77[/@] maybe next time we should post any pics as a spoiler. I love sharing my love for makeup and seeing pretty pics is part of it! It doesn't mean I am going to buy everything though.   I hope this post doesn't bother anyone!   Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> So...not sure what came over me yesterday, but I found myself at Mac and picked up a lipstick from the proenza schouler collection and one of the new sculpt and line shadows.  I had told myself to stay away from the proenza collection and lipsticks generally so I'm disappointed in my lack of resolve. Was supposed to be staying strong till aquatics!  I'm worried I might have opened the floodgates, because till yesterday I hadn't even been the slightest bit tempted to go chase the recent collections when they were released, as I would have pre-lowbuy.


  Don't feel bad! I bought a blush from PS too and I think of it as a reward for staying strong for 2 months! You are doing great and don't think about what you bought yesterday as a failure! Big hugs!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Maybelline Shocking Coral l/s + a touch of NARS Satin Lip Pencil in Lodhi over the top - Very cool combination, IMO. Also, it left a lovely coraly stain on my lips after the lipstick itself faded.


  I will give it some thought. Although it looks like it won't be easy to get my hands on it anyway. AA released on the MAC site today, totally unexpected since the launch date is May 2 and we don't have early online releases. The bronzer wasn't even available, so not sure if we will get it at all in Germany. 

  I placed a spontaneous order, a konjac sponge. I tried two in the past but never really got into using them. Had the idea of giving them another try since my skin is insanely flaky and dry at the moment.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2014)

Eyemazing April Mon 28th: 17 doll eyes mascara brown Just a light stroke through lashes  My lower face is covered in extremely painful whiteheads, argh!  I've applied clinque paint stripper/blemish solutions and so my face is matt enough for me to Buff my msfn over face as a foundation, rather than liquids I Normaly wear, looks pretty good!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 28, 2014)

Today's look was a Rimmel e/s quad in purples, Cargo Ibiza blush, and Wet n Wild Megalast l/s in Wine Room just dabbed on and topped with NYX Plumping l/g in Elizabeth. I liked everything BUT I got a sample of Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Black Velvet in my Ipsy bag and that stuff transfers from my upper waterline to my lower, which I do not appreciate. Gonna have to reserve it for just eyelids, no more tightlineing with it.  Edited to say I used Jordana Eyeshadow Pencil in Pink Evermore as a base today and I'm throwing it away! It has so much sparkle and the sparkle got all over my eye area. I looked like what I wore when I was a 12 year old headed to the middle school dance.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 28, 2014)

Day 1: MAC Flamingo Lipstick Day 2: Bite Beauty Pepper Lipstick Day 3: Dior Rouge Nude in Swan w/ Dior addict lip gloss in 247 Day 4: Chanel Coco Shine in Adventure Day 5: Smashbox Splendid Day6: Chanel Mademoiselle  Day 7: Dior lip glow in coral Day 8: Chanel Dedicace


----------



## aradhana (Apr 28, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Don't feel bad! I bought a blush from PS too and I think of it as a reward for staying strong for 2 months! You are doing great and don't think about what you bought yesterday as a failure! Big hugs!


  thanks for the support!

  it's probably not a realistic thing for me to go cold turkey anyway! yes, i have been generally good...only a few purchases, and not LE frenzy purchases either...I'm going to enjoy the things i bought rather than feeling guilty about it. 

  which blush did you end up getting? I hope you are enjoying your well-deserved reward as well!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 28, 2014)

aradhana said:


> thanks for the support!  it's probably not a realistic thing for me to go cold turkey anyway! yes, i have been generally good...only a few purchases, and not LE frenzy purchases either...I'm going to enjoy the things i bought rather than feeling guilty about it.   which blush did you end up getting? I hope you are enjoying your well-deserved reward as well!!!


  Yaay! So glad you are enjoying your new goodies    I originally ordered Ocean City but got Sunset Beach instead :/ I did get a refund which is good but still it was a bummer lol


----------



## aradhana (Apr 29, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Yaay! So glad you are enjoying your new goodies    I originally ordered Ocean City but got Sunset Beach instead :/ I did get a refund which is good but still it was a bummer lol


so bizarre. Yeah, it's nice that you didn't lose anything in the process...but it seems like they made an extreeeeemely small quantity of those blushes considering how quickly they went!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Eyemazing April Tues 29th: mua clear mascara I had applied brown mascara with some shu uemura pencils, but my face is so irritated I had to wipe it all off.  Been using Johnsons face wipes recently, maybe they're the reason my face is on fire.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 29, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Been using Johnsons face wipes recently, maybe they're the reason my face is on fire.


  johnson and johnson aren't very good for sensitive skin. i can only speak of their baby products but I have stopped using them completely as both my kids had reactions from them.
  if you use plain wipes, my best suggestion is kirkland brand from costco. they make regular baby wipes (which i use daily) and they make makeup wipes which i haven't tried but i hear they are great. I also use the babies r us brand (sold at toys or babies r us). i'm suggesting these as my son was very super sensitive to everything so i know these work best. the "sensitive' ones from either brand have that extra greasy feeling. i don't like them but you might.
  i just use the regular on me, they are quilted and take off all my makeup with one wipe. love both brands equal.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 29, 2014)

aradhana said:


> I'm worried I might have opened the floodgates, because till yesterday I hadn't even been the slightest bit tempted to go chase the recent collections when they were released, as I would have pre-lowbuy.


  i don't think you should be so hard on yourself. you are on a low buy and you've probably done 10x better since before you started so be proud of all you stopped buying, instead of focusing on the few things you did. i think we all need a treat from time to time. just be careful it doesn't suck you back in.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> johnson and johnson aren't very good for sensitive skin. i can only speak of their baby products but I have stopped using them completely as both my kids had reactions from them.
> if you use plain wipes, my best suggestion is kirkland brand from costco. they make regular baby wipes (which i use daily) and they make makeup wipes which i haven't tried but i hear they are great. I also use the babies r us brand (sold at toys or babies r us). i'm suggesting these as my son was very super sensitive to everything so i know these work best. the "sensitive' ones from either brand have that extra greasy feeling. i don't like them but you might.
> i just use the regular on me, they are quilted and take off all my makeup with one wipe. love both brands equal.


  thanks for the advice! im in the uk and my nearest costco is ages away though,
  i was using tesco value ones and they were fine for taking the bulk of makeup off before cleansing,
  i used my sisters johnsons wipes and got suckered in by how soft they were!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 29, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i don't think you should be so hard on yourself. you are on a low buy and you've probably done 10x better since before you started so be proud of all you stopped buying, instead of focusing on the few things you did. i think we all need a treat from time to time. just be careful it doesn't suck you back in.


  I agree, although I do feel as though browsing the new collection thread, I find stuff I might not of looked at lol. But I haven't gotten much this year, so proud of that. But thanks too all you ladies for making me feel welcome in the group! I've always been on Specktra awhile and took a brake from posting, then kinda posted whenever. Now I've been back regular, hopefully I'll start using my goodies more.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2014)

I've officially unsubbed from the AA collection.

  I bought what I wanted and a couple more items, I don't need anymore temptation.

  Done with the collection, time to move on.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've officially unsubbed from the AA collection.
> 
> I bought what I wanted and a couple more items, I don't need anymore temptation.
> 
> Done with the collection, time to move on.


  Gahhhh I haven't caught up w those posts. Did you post more swatches ?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've officially unsubbed from the AA collection.
> 
> I bought what I wanted and a couple more items, I don't need anymore temptation.
> 
> ...


  I haven't nope, what swatches have you seen?  Just to be sure you've seen all the ones I posted.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *PeachTwist*
> ...


   Just the first ones. My phone has been wonky the last three days


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've officially unsubbed from the AA collection.
> 
> I bought what I wanted and a couple more items, I don't need anymore temptation.
> 
> ...


 



  Sea Me, Hear Me and Mystical.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Sea Me, Hear Me and Mystical.


   How did you like smHM?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010* 

 
 How did you like smHM?


  Honestly, I was really surprised by it.  It isn't at all a colour I would usually go for and I don't have anything similar to it at all in my collection, but I really like it.  It's super pigmented, the swatch I showed you was I think 2-3 swipes, so it really impressed me.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> How did you like smHM?
> ...


  it looks more tan/brown than a pink on my screen. is that how it is in person?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> How did you like smHM?
> ...


  Yes.  I honestly don't think the description is at all accurate.  It doesn't seem at all pink to me.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> How did you like smHM?
> ...


  i wonder if the other shade is more pink. their descriptions have been horrible lately.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Starlight77*
> 
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *PeachTwist*
> ...


    Now I'm wondering how it would be compared to pleasure model


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Now I'm wondering how it would be compared to pleasure model


  Sorry hon, I don't have Pleasure Model to compare it to.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Sea Me, Hear Me and Mystical.


  The only reason I am still subscribed to that thread is for Mystical. It looks like a nice everyday color.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 29, 2014)

Today's look: eyes are Wet n Wild The Comfort Zone LE palette for a warm neutral eye, NARS Doucer with Cargo Medium bronzer on top for a bronze cheek, and lips were Maybelline Make Me Pink with Revlon Gloss in Crystal Lilac. I like Make Me Pink, but I'm going to swatch it next to Hot Gossip. If they are pretty close, I'm tossing MMP. I know I will always reach for MAC if I'm given the choice.


----------



## User38 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't even know what I susbscribe to... I guess I am in all of em.. lol.

  that said, I will only be buying one item from AA and most know what it is.. ha.

  Osbournes.. err, maybe a few.  Everything else, meh meh meh

  I have sinned very badly with clothes, shoes, and accessories.. I am totally


----------



## aradhana (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Sea Me, Hear Me and Mystical.


  very pretty - those colours look like they will really suit you well!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I don't even know what I susbscribe to... I guess I am in all of em.. lol.
> 
> that said, I will only be buying one item from AA and most know what it is.. ha.
> 
> ...


  Nothing from Pedro Lourenco? Not even the compact?


----------



## User38 (Apr 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Nothing from Pedro Lourenco? Not even the compact?


  it doesn't ring my bells


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've officially unsubbed from the AA collection.
> 
> I bought what I wanted and a couple more items, I don't need anymore temptation.
> 
> Done with the collection, time to move on.


  Good girl! Very proud of you!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok ladies... Here it is... The "pretty" ugly truth! As promised... THIS should explain EVERYTHING! HeeHee  http://www.specktra.net/t/188190/my...is-is-why-i-put-myself-on-a-low-buy-pic-heavy


  That is the epitome of organized. I won't lie; my jaw dropped. Good work, fearless leader!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 29, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> That is the epitome of organized. I won't lie; my jaw dropped. Good work, fearless leader!


  awwww thanks hun... It definitely needed organized! ALL that makeup in separate traincases, boxes, and my ZUCA bag... it was a mess, hard to access, and impossible for me to see and know what I actually HAD! Made it very difficult to research what to buy from new collections. This MAJOR step was my #1 priority when starting my low-buy! And it's helped tremendously! Organization truly is key to a successful low-buy. If you don't know what you have, it's easy to make excuses to buy! I CLEARLY did that for WAYYYYY too long. And although I know I don't need ONE more product, I know I'll still buy things. But at least this way, it's a hell of a lot easier to talk myself out of things than it used to be. And I'm having more fun with my collection now that it's all so accessible!!
  I'm glad I FINALLY did this. But I have to admit, it makes me feel like more of a fallen leader than a fearless one! LOL


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 30, 2014)

Eyemazing April Wed 30th: Bobbi & Katie palette Cream es over lid followed by brown sugar, Black cocoa es to line, 17 doll'd up mascara brown


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 30, 2014)

APRIL CHALLENGE SUMMARY: I wanted to try to rotate through as many of my makeup items as possible this month. I didn't start tracking until about April 6 or 7th so I'm missing a few days. I feel like I got through a lot in what was really about 24-25 days. I didn't reach for winter lipsticks, but I got through most other items. Some of the things I didn't reach for are things on my sales thread.

  LIPSTICKS: 19 of 28 worn

  POWDER BLUSH: 21 of 24 worn
  CREAM BLUSH: 2 of 3 worn

  HIGHLIGHTERS: 11 of 11 worn (includes 3 sample sized)

  SETTING/BLOT POWDERS: 5 of 5 worn

  EYESHADOWS:
  MAC singles (30 in palettes): 29 of 35 worn
  Inglot singles (20 in palettes): 12 of 20 worn
  Pre-made palettes (N3, LM Artist, UD Electric, MAC Creative Copper): All worn (several more than once), but not all shades used
  MAC quads/duos: 2 of 3 used
  NARS duos: 2 of 2 used
  Paint pots/cream shadows: 3 of 5 worn

  EYELINER:
  UD 24/7: 6 of 6 worn
  Tarte SmolderEyes Skinnies: 3 of 3 worn
  MAC liners: 5 of 5 worn
  MAC Fluidlines: 4 of 6 worn

  LIPLINERS: 10 of 10 worn

  FOUNDATION: 4 of 5 worn (one still sealed)

  Now I have to come up with a new challenge for May. I liked that this kept me reaching for new items, but I also like to wear my favourites. I'll have to give this some thought.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> it doesn't ring my bells


  Aw. I plan to get it, but I'll wait for swatches&reviews to make the final decision.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 30, 2014)

Today is the last day of Love It or Leave It April! I wish I hadn't cheated this morning but I'm tracking today so I just threw on what was easy to grab.   Eyes: same as yesterday Blush: NYX Terra Cotta Lips: Mac Kittenish Patentpolish   I will have to do my round-up when I get home on Friday! I'm looking forward to seeing my progress.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

I ended up going back to my N3 completely did shades.  Same look apparently. Lol.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 30, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 30, 2014)

Part of me wants to start a new lipstick challenge, but, for the most part, I've already purged most of the lipsticks I know I won't wear (and rediscovered some beauties I didn't know I had!!) At the same time, I hate feeling restricted from wearing certain lipsticks just because I've already worn them in the last couple weeks.

  Yesterday I wore Chatterbox with Watch Me Simmer on top. WMS is sometimes a bit too bright for me, and Chatterbox is not always enough. they're the perfect combo.
  We had a Midnight Breakfast since finals are about to start, so I put on Revlon lip butter in Red Velvet since I knew it was going to be eaten off, anyway. Mistake! I came back and it was alll over my lips. I should have went for a more neutral lipstick. However, I do love the shade.

  Today, I wore UD Revolution lipstick in Shame. O. M. G. I am in love. Just... love. It feels amazing on my lips, the shade is a gorgeous, stunning deep red, it's just perfect with my coloring. T said that this was one of the worst performing of the line... if this one is an example of the worst lipstick in this line, the others must be phenomenal. Not to mention the packaging is sturdy and feels like it is a more high-end lipstick.  Blown away by this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rant: I ordered MUFE Rouge Intense in #49. Now, I love the color, it's gorgeous. But. When I pulled it out of the box, I was completely underwhelmed. For a $20 lipstick, it looks (and smells) like a cheap drugstore lipstick. Maybe MAC, UD, and Kat Von D's packaging have spoiled me, but if I'm going to spend $20 on a lipstick, it better come in nice packaging. Am I being too picky? LOL


----------



## boschicka (Apr 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Part of me wants to start a new lipstick challenge, but, for the most part, I've already purged most of the lipsticks I know I won't wear (and rediscovered some beauties I didn't know I had!!) At the same time, I hate feeling restricted from wearing certain lipsticks just because I've already worn them in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Yesterday I wore Chatterbox with Watch Me Simmer on top. WMS is sometimes a bit too bright for me, and Chatterbox is not always enough. they're the perfect combo.
> We had a Midnight Breakfast since finals are about to start, so I put on Revlon lip butter in Red Velvet since I knew it was going to be eaten off, anyway. Mistake! I came back and it was alll over my lips. I should have went for a more neutral lipstick. However, I do love the shade.
> ...


Agreed, most MUFE packaging is underwhelming.


----------



## kanne (Apr 30, 2014)

I am seriously lemming some hakuhodo brushes at the moment. I'm on a no-buy until after my New Zealand trip in June (apart from a MSFN and waterproof mascara, which I need FOR the trip).


----------



## boschicka (Apr 30, 2014)

kanne said:


> I am seriously lemming some hakuhodo brushes at the moment. I'm on a no-buy until after my New Zealand trip in June (apart from a MSFN and waterproof mascara, which I need FOR the trip).


I think a New Zealand trip is a pretty amazing reason to skip Hakuhodo brushes.  Keep it up!  More life experiences in New Zealand = better than any brushes.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 30, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wore Heart Hangover PWL Lipcreme to a baby shower tonight. It lasted through eating frozen yogurt! One of my friends even asked me how it wasn't coming off.

  I just unsubscribed from AA. The only thing I wanted was Mystical l/s, and honestly... it's dupeable. I'm not about to buy a color just for packaging.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 30, 2014)

So I just went through my lipstick box. I was going to move it to what would have been a better box but... they won't fit  I have desperately got to figure out some kind of organization for next year. We will be in the same dorm room so I know how little space I will have. I honestly love and would wear all of the lipsticks I have but it's really hard to get to all of them without making a huge mess so I usually end up wearing the colors in the top of the box. The Muji drawers really won't work for my space right now, but we're changing things up a bit next year and I'm thinking about using my desk as a vanity (since I don't use it for work anyway). If I do that, it'll help the makeup organization situation, but then I have no idea where I'll put everything that I put on the desk....


----------



## kanne (Apr 30, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I think a New Zealand trip is a pretty amazing reason to skip Hakuhodo brushes.  Keep it up!  More life experiences in New Zealand = better than any brushes.


  So true! I'll only be spending money on activities and food (most activities are paid for, I'll only need to pay for a glacier hike and horse riding in Queenstown when I get there), but I'm stopping in a capital city on my way home, so I think I'll pay a visit to the Inglot counter while I'm there  

  Edit: I was just looking at my "to-buy" list that I wrote in January the other day as well. There haven't been any additions to it since I wrote it, I've only bought one or two things from it, and I have, in fact, crossed a few things off it! I would call that a success!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone with Toying Around have any of the UD Revolution lipsticks to compare it to?  I'm wondering if it may have a dupe or something similar?

  I'd ask in the Playland thread but I un-subscribed and I don't want to re-subscribe because I may get sucked in.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2014)

In terms of colour there may be a dupe ( I dońt know in fact ) but the texture is so différent, the UD Révolution lipsticks are highly pigmented and rich, I have 69 and F-Bomb they are both great but not so easy to wear. Nude shades are more ready-to-W


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2014)

Oups ready to wear ones, but I doń t know if there are true dupe options as the UD texture is a spécial one . In my experience , I have many MAC lippies  to compare it is quite simple.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

Thanks, love!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

On another note:

  I was naughty.

  I was watching NikkieTutorials on YouTube the other day (I LOVE her skills) and it was her favourite's video, where she mentioned a brush line called Zoeva.  She says, and I quote, "They're better than Sigma.  And MAC.  Yes, I said it."

  Now, I don't care for the Sigma claim, as while I love the foundation brushes from them (F80 etc), I prefer my MAC's over Sigma any day.

  I know a lot of people say Hakuhodo is better than MAC, and I do plan on trying them.

  However, Zoeva was easy to find and very easily available for me to order in the UK and have at my fingers quicker than Hakuhodo.

  So I bought 3.

  They arrived *just* now and OMG.

  Firstly - they ALL come in their own individual ziploc bag style. Only the quality is far greater, obviously.  I'll take a photo later and input it.  But I'm beyond stunned at initial presentation of them.

  They are SO damn soft.  SO soft.  I honestly think they're softer than my MAC brushes.  No joke.

  I made sure to order brushes I didn't have duplicates of.

  So I got a basic blush brush, as I only use the MAC 168 for blush at present and I find the Real Technique blush brush a bit too large for my face.  I fear I'm going to look clownish with it.

  I got a high lighting brush, which I honestly can't describe anything else like it.  I don't have anything remotely similar in my collection at all.

  I also picked up just a regular powder brush, as oddly enough I only have 2 of them.  One being RT and the other a Sigma, which I find super scratchy so dislike using it.

  I'm not trying to enable spending as this is a low-buy thread but I also really needed to share and I feel like the girls in this thread are kind of like a little family, but from just opening them and touching them, I am beyond impressed.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I just went through my lipstick box. I was going to move it to what would have been a better box but... they won't fit  I have desperately got to figure out some kind of organization for next year. We will be in the same dorm room so I know how little space I will have. I honestly love and would wear all of the lipsticks I have but it's really hard to get to all of them without making a huge mess so I usually end up wearing the colors in the top of the box. The Muji drawers really won't work for my space right now, but we're changing things up a bit next year and I'm thinking about using my desk as a vanity (since I don't use it for work anyway). If I do that, it'll help the makeup organization situation, but then I have no idea where I'll put everything that I put on the desk....


  i used to divide up my collection. i would only pack winter/fall or spring/summer. Some colors work for both but there were a handful that i was able to leave home and just swap them out after school breaks. i found it easier. same with blushes and nail polish. i divided them up by season. it's not going to cut your collection in half but it will leave a few spots open. So now, i would have left home all my berries and darker shades and just have my corals, pinks and brights etc.

  For storage i bought one of those plastic drawer thingy that goes on the floor. it fit right under desk and that's where i put my school stuff... makeup was on desk (of course).

  i ended up filling all those empty spots with new, so be careful.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

I played with my make-up today!  First time since VALENTINE'S DAY!

  It was so much fun!

  Eyes:

  MUG Envy
  MUG Pixie Dust
  MAC Soft Brown
  MAC Blanc Type or Brule, can't remember which.
  UD Perversion Liner
  Lancome Doll Eyes
  MAC Fling Brow Pencil

  Face:

  Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer
  MAC Face & Body C1
  MAC Studio Fix Powder NC15
  MAC Mineralize Concealer NW20 under eyes
  (I didn't like how this looked, but rather than taking it off..)
  Tarte Amazonian Clay Airbrush Mineral Foundation Fair-Light Neutral
  MAC Melba

  Lips:

  MAC Razzledazzler

  I really, really enjoyed finally playing with things though.

  Everything except the liner, 2 MAC shadows, mascara and brow pencil were new to me, never worn.  So I was really happy playing with it all.


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I played with my make-up today!  First time since VALENTINE'S DAY!
> 
> It was so much fun!
> 
> ...


   Babe you look AMAZING!!! And I'm not just saying this cause you do but cause you DO! Im excited for you playin w ur stash! And it did pay off!!!!!! You're glowing and the look is very very pretty!!!!  Id take like all the selfies and make it my background. You rocking it


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 1, 2014)

Nice one peach!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010* 

 
  Babe you look AMAZING!!! And I'm not just saying this cause you do but cause you DO! Im excited for you playin w ur stash! And it did pay off!!!!!! You're glowing and the look is very very pretty!!!! Id take like all the selfies and make it my background. You rocking it



  Ah thank you darlin'!  I appreciate it.  It really was so nice to be able to play with things.

  I have a bit of a headache now as my head/eyes etc aren't used to wearing anything, but this always happens when I start wearing make-up after a long hiatus.

  Gonna post one last photo, I think it shows the eye shadow a little bit better.





  Weeeee!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Nice one peach!


  Thank ya darlin'!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 1, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@] I've had a cart full of Zoeva brushes for weeks! I wish shipping wasn't almost $20 because I've heard SUCH good things. Once I whittle my cart down to under $100, maybe I'll actually check out. Good to know they really are great products.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> @PeachTwist I've had a cart full of Zoeva brushes for weeks! I wish shipping wasn't almost $20 because I've heard SUCH good things. Once I whittle my cart down to under $100, maybe I'll actually check out. Good to know they really are great products.


  Absolutely, I can't imagine you'll be disappointed by them!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 1, 2014)

@PeachTwist sooooooo gorg sweetie! I'm so excited for you to be playing with your goodies again! You look happy! YAY!!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 1, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)


----------



## Naynadine (May 1, 2014)

Ooh, that's Razzledazzler? I need to wear mine again! Looks really pretty, @PeachTwist   (<---------- yay! the first time the @ name thing worked for me! No idea why I never got the drop down menu before. Now I'll tag the hell out of people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

  Zoeva better than MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can hardly believe that, since they're pretty much drugstore-level priced and MAC is, well, pricey. Lol. I heard they shed a lot, too.
  Hakuhodo has some new ones that I'm lemming and my friend is raving about the Tom Ford Bronzer brush, it looks so soft and fluffy, I hope I can get my hands on that one day. But not sure if I can ever fork over 110€ for a brush. I do need a big powder brush, though, and definitely want something softer than MAC.

  I preordered the Chanel Les Beiges Kabuki, which is supposed to ship Monday. I hope I get it this time, since my order got cancelled when it was released for the first time last year, I really want it. I still plan to get the Les Beiges powder as well, as well as the AA stuff tomorrow. And woot to myself for crossing Siren Song off my list - it was the one item that I really wanted but now I'll only get the

  C
  O
  M
  P
  A
  C
  T
  .



kanne said:


> So true! I'll only be spending money on activities and food (most activities are paid for, I'll only need to pay for a glacier hike and horse riding in Queenstown when I get there), but I'm stopping in a capital city on my way home, so I think I'll pay a visit to the Inglot counter while I'm there
> 
> Edit: I was just looking at my "to-buy" list that I wrote in January the other day as well. There haven't been any additions to it since I wrote it, I've only bought one or two things from it, and I have, in fact, crossed a few things off it! I would call that a success!


  That is a success! I wish I could say the same, lol. My list keeps getting longer.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> @PeachTwist sooooooo gorg sweetie! I'm so excited for you to be playing with your goodies again! You look happy! YAY!!


  I am, thank you!  Tired with a headache now and it'll probably be a little while before I play again, but definitely not waiting this long again.  Was so fun just playing with things!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ooh, that's Razzledazzler? I need to wear mine again! Looks really pretty, @PeachTwist   (<---------- yay! the first time the @ name thing worked for me! No idea why I never got the drop down menu before. Now I'll tag the hell out of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yus, wear it again!  I'm not keen on it just swiped on my lips, it looks a bit.. milky.. but when I blend it in with my finger I like the result.

  I'm skeptical about it being better than MAC, but they do feel superior in softness at first touch.  Of course I haven't washed/played with them yet, but I'll report back when I have.  Who knows, maybe they won't end up being worth the money - but thankfully they were cheap enough where it isn't a huge let down if they're not superb.

  My next order will definitely be from Hakuhodo though.  They have a ton I want to try.  Problem is I can't dwindle my list down in my cart so it's gonna cost me a pretty penny on first order, lol.


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 1, 2014)

My last purchace was a NARS eyeliner in mid-February.
  I'm having a lot of fun playing with what I have and don't miss buying new cosmetics, which surprises me.
  I thought the tug of the new would be stronger than it actually is.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 1, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i used to divide up my collection. i would only pack winter/fall or spring/summer. Some colors work for both but there were a handful that i was able to leave home and just swap them out after school breaks. i found it easier. same with blushes and nail polish. i divided them up by season. it's not going to cut your collection in half but it will leave a few spots open. So now, i would have left home all my berries and darker shades and just have my corals, pinks and brights etc.
> 
> For storage i bought one of those plastic drawer thingy that goes on the floor. it fit right under desk and that's where i put my school stuff... makeup was on desk (of course).
> 
> i ended up filling all those empty spots with new, so be careful.


The thing is, I don't separate my shades by season, I wear all of my colors all of the time.

  The storage idea sounds like a great idea though!! Thanks!


----------



## ChosenOne (May 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ooh, that's Razzledazzler? I need to wear mine again! Looks really pretty, @PeachTwist   (<---------- yay! the first time the @ name thing worked for me! No idea why I never got the drop down menu before. Now I'll tag the hell out of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ...andwhateverthehellisinit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Did anyone else get that email from Sephora the other day about the sample of the Dior Addict Fluid Stick?  I have to tell you, I was out running errands at the time that email came to my cell phone, and my first thought was "What can I buy so I can get that sample??"  (I'm a total lipstick fiend).  But then after a few deep breaths, finishing my errands, and coming home, I talked myself down from placing an order.  I reminded myself that I am on a NO-BUY until the end of the summer, with the only exception being essential "everyday" items and one small haul when MAC's PL collection comes out.  That "essentials" loophole is a little rough because I _could _always use backups of my everydays.  I mean, I only have the mascara I'm using right now and no backup on deck for when this one runs out.  Then again, it's probably been about 3 months since I got a new mascara, so it might be time anyway... But I want to actually wait until this Dior promo is over (it might already be over for all I know) so that if I do order a new mascara, I know I'm getting it because I need it and not just so I can get the sample.

  That was a much longer ramble than I thought it would be, lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2014)

*Lundi 7 avril* :

- Palette "Blue Lagoon" Dior ( Bird of Paradise 2013 )
- Gloss Chanel Bagatelle

- Palette "Swimming Pool" Dior ( Croisette 2012 )
- Kiko creamy lipgloss 106

- Vernis Kiko 475 ( Life in Rio, summer 2014 )
- Vernis Tomorrow's red Nars ( sur les pieds )

*Mercredi 9 avril* :

- Quint Dior "Pastel Fontanges" ( Trianon 2014 )
- Mascara They're Real Benefit
- Dior Addict in "Wonderland"
- Vernis Formula X " Photoelectric "

*Dimanche 13 avril*

- Pressed pigment MAC in "Midnight" + Kiko Colour Shock in "Inspiration Emerald"
- Vernis Dior "Pandore" sur les pieds

*Mardi 15 avril*

- Diorskin Nude Rose Powder
- Benefit blush in Bella Bamba
- Chanel RA in " Conquise "
- Vernis Essie " Hip-Anema " sur les pieds

*Mercredi 16 avril*

- Guerlain " Madame Rougit "
- Dior " Souveraine "

-  CC Cream Chanel
-  Chanel JC blush in " Rose Initiale "
-  MAC " Glamour Daze "

*Samedi 19 avril*

- CC Cream Chanel
- Ombré blush MAC Proenza  Schouler in " Sunset Beach "
- Dior Addict Extrême in " Chérie Bow "

*Mercredi 23 avril*

- CC Cream Chanel
- Nars "Gaiety"
- Guerlain Rouge G in " Géraldine " 
*Jeudi 24 avril*

- Chanel JC Contraste in " Plum Attraction "
- Rouge MAC in " Hang Up "

- Benefit Bella Bamba
- Guerlain Rouge G in " Rose Grenat "


*Lundi 28 avril*

- Dior Shimmer in 002 ( amber )
- MAC " Caliente "

*Mardi 29 avril*

- CC Cream Chanel
- MAC blush in " Pink Swoon "
- Nars semi-matte lipstick in " Transsiberian " 

*Mercredi 30 avril*

- MAC Mineralize blush in " Azalea in the afternoon "
- Givenchy Rouge interdit Shine in "Rose sensation "
- Vernis Dior "Pandore" sur les pieds



   I don't know if you call it " low buy " but it's *low makeup *for sure ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use very few products in fact, but I do change a lot. Low buy ? Well, yes I really ought to do that. I still use old lipsticks such as Nars Transsiberian ( 2011 ? ), I purchased Benefit Bella Bamba a long time ago too, I still have Georgia Powder which was discontinued 2 years ago so far I know, but low buy it's going to be tough I think.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I don't know if you call it " low buy " but it's *low makeup *for sure !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think you'll do fine! Hey, at least you're thinking about it... and that's a HUGE part of the puzzle!!


----------



## Yazmin (May 1, 2014)

@Naynadine, you'd do better to get a CP for the TF Bronzer Brush from the US. It's $115 here, or 82.90€ based on the current exchange rate.   I can help you if you ever decide you want to get it.


----------



## kanne (May 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> @Naynadine, you'd do better to get a CP for the TF Bronzer Brush from the US. It's $115 here, or 82.90€ based on the current exchange rate. I can help you if you ever decide you want to get it.











  I just checked the $AUD price of this brush...


----------



## Naynadine (May 1, 2014)

kanne said:


> I just checked the $AUD price of this brush...


  Those are probably even worse!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 1, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@] wow!! You did such an amazing job! Melba looks so beautiful! I need to get that blush soon. You look so pretty!


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, love!


 
@PeachTwist 

  you look fabulous darling!  keep at it and enjoy what you do!.. lovely look and very radiant skin.  I do not have my Lancome foundation with me as it does not travel well -- Lancome has this penchant for glass.. grr.  So I will take a pic of it when I get back.  I do know it's a B001, the lightest shade yellow based and it's an Asia only product.  I am loving BB Alabaster stick foundation now.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

<is everybody stalking?


----------



## Naynadine (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> <is everybody stalking?


  For AA? I think it only releases in Germany today.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> For AA? I think it only releases in Germany today.


  for anything.. lol

  this whole thread is like in zombie land.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> for anything.. lol  this whole thread is like in zombie land.


  Not this girl.. three weeks of good behavior for me! Bought a couple of clothing items that were on my list but nothing makeup related.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> for anything.. lol
> 
> this whole thread is like in zombie land.


I have nothing makeup or low-buy related to talk about. lol


----------



## PixieDancer (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> for anything.. lol
> 
> this whole thread is like in zombie land.


  It's the calm before the storm... in between collections... HeeHee


----------



## liba (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> <is everybody stalking?


  There _are_ a surprising amount of silent ladies in here. Must be lots of shameful sitting in the corner, while desperately refreshing the MAC site.



  I'll pick up the ball, though….All you low buyers - DO NOT BUY the compact if you don't wear bronzer or these shades aren't for you. Makeup is to be used, not just to sit in a drawer to be looked at, at least in a low buy thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, you probably have dupes for the blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And dupes for the glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And at least some of the shadows and lipsticks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 /crickets


----------



## veronikawithak (May 1, 2014)

[@]liba[/@] that's more like it! The low buy cheerleaders need some more SPIRIT!! My plan is 1 lippie from AA.. Don't need no scrubs.. aka a compact that's just gonna sit around.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 1, 2014)

I'm here! I'm in Las Vegas! I saw Britney  Spears in concert last night with two friends from law school. Headed home tomorrow AM.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 1, 2014)

liba said:


> There _are_ a surprising amount of silent ladies in here. Must be lots of shameful sitting in the corner, while desperately refreshing the MAC site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I soooooo agree. How much is that compact?? $30?? More?? You could get a nice, possibly vintage compact for that if you REALLY need a nice compact.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 1, 2014)

It's a gorgeous compact, but novelty always wears off and if you're not left with something you'll use inside it's just another piece of plastic in a drawer (IMO).


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

Lol. I significantly cut down my list.  Thanks to crazy4mac for putting things in perspective


----------



## Naynadine (May 1, 2014)

Well, I thought about it... but I want that damn compact, lol.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I soooooo agree. How much is that compact?? $30?? More?? You could get a nice, possibly vintage compact for that if you REALLY need a nice compact.


  Seriously! I found a lovely Stratton compact last year that had never been used.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> is everybody stalking?


  For AA, nope. But then, generally speaking, MAC collections aren't always a big thing for me. Only once in a while do I see something that I absolutely want.  In general, I do have something I'm mulling over, but for later. For a self-birthday present this August I was originally planning on getting Hourglass's Ambient Lighting Powder in Ethereal Light. However, since they've brought back the Ambient Lighting Palette and made it permanent I'm now thinking I may go for the palette instead, as I think I'd get use out of at least two, if not all three, shades in it. I know that no matter what I choose, I'll be able to get whatever I don't purchase at a later date. It's just a matter of what do I get in August.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 1, 2014)

liba said:


> There _are_ a surprising amount of silent ladies in here. Must be lots of shameful sitting in the corner, while desperately refreshing the MAC site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  BRAVO Ms. Liba! I am not stalking AA... I will allow myself my 3 items but have yet to finalize my list. I may go for a compact because I have had RG on my list for a long time to try. But still considering skipping, since I could always grab it later for much less, and use that allotted spot for something else. I'm not too stressed over AA simply because none of the products are blowing me away. There are some nice things in there, but nothing I feel I couldn't live without. This is definitely a case where the packaging blows the products away... and that doesn't make a lot of sense when considering a makeup purchase. I'd rather spend the $ on something people will see rather than something stuck in my purse or makeup organizer at home! Maybe a nice statement necklace or pretty new Spring scarf!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 1, 2014)

Thank you Liba!! I think I am going to skip AA all together, nothing really grabs my attention tbh.  Edit: After seeing some swatches/pics the ED bronzers are the only things that grab my attention. Might get Aphrodites Shell.


----------



## Audrey C (May 1, 2014)

Not sitting in the corner...just waiting for The B That Shall Not Be Named to arrive tomorrow with several Paula's Choice items. No other real makeup lemmings for me. I think I might need a darker summer shade of foundation for the summer but I haven't decided which yet.  No AA on my list or any other MAC collections. I hear rumours of more Huggables though; those I won't bother to resist. I'm burning through the ones I have.


----------



## liba (May 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> BRAVO Ms. Liba! I am not stalking AA... I will allow myself my 3 items but have yet to finalize my list. I may go for a compact because I have had RG on my list for a long time to try. But still considering skipping, since I could always grab it later for much less, and use that allotted spot for something else. I'm not too stressed over AA simply because none of the products are blowing me away. There are some nice things in there, but nothing I feel I couldn't live without. This is definitely a case where the packaging blows the products away... and that doesn't make a lot of sense when considering a makeup purchase. I'd rather spend the $ on something people will see rather than something stuck in my purse or makeup organizer at home! Maybe a nice statement necklace or pretty new Spring scarf!


  Full Disclosure: I am going to get some things from this collection for sure. BUT, I still hold by what I've said. No compact for me, extremely unlikely I get a blush or an ED bronzer (the blushes seem like I already have dupes for sure and the bronzers don't seem like my beloved Lush Light Bronze, which I haven't been wearing any way. I know I am not much of a bronzer person, so why bother?). I never buy online, so I will be able to try everything else on and especially with the shadows, if those colors don't work for me, I am not going to pray for a miracle to make them work. The glosses are mostly very similar, so only one of those nude ones, MAX, if at all. Same thing with the lipsticks, not to mention I already have (and love) Pet Me Please. It's tempting to back that one up, though, since I've run through half my tube of it…it IS a very cool color for people who love grayish nude lipstick.


----------



## Yazmin (May 2, 2014)

The worst of my spending is over now that the VIB sale behind me.  I'm still around, but the next few weeks will be super busy between work and travel, so I'll pop in when I can.  I think that a low-buy won't be a problem for me this month.  

  Thanks to Karen's swatches, I have narrowed down my AA list further:

  Modern Lure
  Seducing Sound
  Goddess of the Sea
  Sea Me, Hear Me
  Seduced at Sea
  Lorelei
  Fathoms Deep
  Soul Serenade
  Silver Sun
  Aphrodite's Shell
  Delphic
  Shimmerfish (just came across OPI's Cuckoo for this Color that bought some time ago; similar enough to skip Shimmerfish)
  Refined Golden

  I'm still hoping to rule out Soul Serenade pending more swatches.  

  Not too bad, eh?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 2, 2014)

So i'm trying to shift my focus from chasing the buying dragon to other activities:


subscribed to birchbox uk to keep me chipper with a few new bits to play with 	
subscribed to graze box to send me snacks every week, i want to broaden my nutrition because atm its not great 	
throwing myself back into twice weekly yoga, which i do anyway but i'm going to be EXTRA mindful so i get the best from the time 	
attempting daily meditation, i have the headspace app which im liking so far 	
get my blog up to scratch - views are picking up considerably and i even had a pr for Kora organics contact me to thank me for a review  
  stuff to keep me occupied!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 2, 2014)

@PeachTwist you look beautiful. so happy to see you feeling better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Audrey C yay!! i'm waiting excitedly with you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@kerry-jane88 YAY for you! Hope it all works out well! i get nature box and love for food for my family. they love both.

  As far as AA, I'm not getting much at all. I chose other brands as gifts instead and I believe i'm just getting the 2 items I originally wanted from the start. I do a lot better when i purchase what i want and not return to the thread. it's the raves and swatches of new stuff that make me want more. By the looks of it i'm getting 1 lipstick and 1 eyeshadow which i know will be at CCO so thinking about risking it and waiting.  i will go to the store to swatch the blushes and lipglasses but highly unlikely I get much more. At first i thought OMG the packaging is gorgeous and now it's worn off on me. MAC is started to bore me a bit. I feel overwhelmed all the time with too many collections at once and the pressure to buy fast or loose out. it's having the opposite effect on me and making me like them less and less. Took a few years to grow out of it though lol.

  I sure do love their blushes though


----------



## lyseD (May 2, 2014)

Just Pet Me, Please from AA for me. I've been good this month (May) so far.


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @PeachTwist you look beautiful. so happy to see you feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I find the same thing. There's too many and I'm put off by the effort required to get them. I'd rather get products that I can purchase at my leisure, or better still, actually try before buying.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 2, 2014)

No stalking for me unless you count stalking for a damn job! Another phone interview today with a university. Wish me luck! I'd love to go HAM on AA and get 3 lipsticks and all the glosses, but if we aren't employed by then, it's not happening.


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Starlight77* 
@Audrey C yay!! i'm waiting excitedly with you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  It arrived and it's everything I could have hoped for. LOVE it!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *Starlight77*
> @Audrey C yay!! i'm waiting excitedly with you!!
> 
> 
> ...


  i know... i'll message you in pm.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It arrived and it's everything I could have hoped for. LOVE it!


  Yay! Glad you love it! VERY well deserved! AND you have it in time to wear for your Mommys Day!


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Yay! Glad you love it! VERY well deserved! AND you have it in time to wear for your Mommys Day!


  Thanks! I DO love it - so much so that I just posted Sun Dipped and Matte Bronze on my swap list. I know I'll never wear them again. I think I now get why people love bronzer. I know I won't reach for any of my others now.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Thanks! I DO love it - so much so that I just posted Sun Dipped and Matte Bronze on my swap list. I know I'll never wear them again. I think I now get why people love bronzer. I know I won't reach for any of my others now.


  Hey... when you find just the right bronzer... it changes everything! I know it came at a higher cost, but knowing how much you'll use it and love it makes it worth every dime IMO! Enjoy doll! Happy you find Mr. Right (Bronzer)! HeeHee


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 2, 2014)

I haven't found my perfect bronzer yet :/ I have a few but none really blow my mind. I need help finding my Mr. Right lol


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I haven't found my perfect bronzer yet :/ I have a few but none really blow my mind. I need help finding my Mr. Right lol


  Hope you find one that's more reasonably priced than mine! LOL


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey... when you find just the right bronzer... it changes everything! I know it came at a higher cost, but knowing how much you'll use it and love it makes it worth every dime IMO! Enjoy doll! Happy you find Mr. Right (Bronzer)! HeeHee


  I'm going to keep it to just one for now…so I can buy next year's Guerlain summer bronzer without guilt!


----------



## dorni (May 2, 2014)

I did quite well today.

  Just bought GotS and the

  C
  O
  M
P
A
C
T

  because whateverthehellisinit didn't look orange on me. Surprise, surprise. Used a gift card for GotS and bought a few other items...




  The 4 lipsticks in regular packaging are from B2M.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 2, 2014)

dorni said:


> I did quite well today.
> 
> Just bought GotS and the
> 
> ...


  Oooooo nice. What lippies did you B2M for? I'm nosey! LOL


----------



## dorni (May 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oooooo nice. What lippies did you B2M for? I'm nosey! LOL


  Three boring everday ones: Hot Gossip, Sequin and Plumful.
  And my take on the "It-Colour" for Spring: So Chaud


----------



## PixieDancer (May 2, 2014)

dorni said:


> Three boring everday ones: Hot Gossip, Sequin and Plumful.
> And my take on the "It-Colour" for Spring: So Chaud


  Those are great choices! Plumful and So Chaud have been on my list FOREVER! I just have too many lippies to buy all the additional ones I want! LOL I have to draw a line somewhere!


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I haven't found my perfect bronzer yet :/ I have a few but none really blow my mind. I need help finding my Mr. Right lol


Which ones do you currently have?


----------



## Rainbunny (May 2, 2014)

I confess I want the compact for the packaging. I do wear bronzer but don't really need a new one. The compact looks like it was designed by Apple, so cheaper than buying a new iPhone! ) But I will use it eventually, or alternate with Sundipped.   I am also planning on getting Mystical lipstick, since that's  a staple sort of shade for me, and then that's it for the foreseeable future. Not interested in anything else coming up at all.


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2014)

I don't want to do my work.  So I will share today.  I don't use highlighters, and I don't actually like them much.  But I buy highlighters.  Someone hold me.


----------



## mosha010 (May 2, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I don't want to do my work.  So I will share today.  I don't use highlighters, and I don't actually like them much.  But I buy highlighters.  Someone hold me.


   I know what you mean.  Cause they're pretty to look at lol


----------



## ahoythere (May 2, 2014)

I placed my AA order today and was keeping it totally reasonable until the Bronzer compact jumped in at the last minute!!!  Grrrrrrrrrrr, how did that happen?  I got the three other items that I always knew I was getting (Aphro-shell, Soul whatever eyeshadow and fathoms deep)  and was patting myself on the back for not buying any lipsticks or glosses when I heard myself say "and the pretty compact with whatever the hell is in it!".  Bah.  I don't even think the packaging is all that, I just jumped on the Hype-wagon and rode it to its logical conclusion, Remorseville.

  I'd like to say here: "lesson learned" but I am sure that will happen again.  I just have to be happy with the fact that those moments of self sabotage are getting fewer and farther between as I wisen up.

  Thanks to Team Low Buy, your presence is definitely helping me!


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> I placed my AA order today and was keeping it totally reasonable until the Bronzer compact jumped in at the last minute!!!  Grrrrrrrrrrr, how did that happen?  I got the three other items that I always knew I was getting (Aphro-shell, Soul whatever eyeshadow and fathoms deep)  and was patting myself on the back for not buying any lipsticks or glosses when I heard myself say "and the pretty compact with whatever the hell is in it!".  Bah.  I don't even think the packaging is all that, I just jumped on the Hype-wagon and rode it to its logical conclusion, Remorseville.
> 
> I'd like to say here: "lesson learned" but I am sure that will happen again.  *I just have to be happy with the fact that those moments of self sabotage are getting fewer and farther between as I wisen up.*
> 
> Thanks to Team Low Buy, your presence is definitely helping me!


  Same here.  And it sounds like although you slipped up with the compact, you really thought about the other items you were purchasing from the collection, so I say onward and upward!


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Same here.  And it sounds like although you slipped up with the compact, you really thought about the other items you were purchasing from the collection, so I say onward and upward!


 
  I will reiterate:  C 
                        O
                        M
                        P
                        A
                        C
                        T





 and whateverthehellelse is in it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  it's plastic,with tiny watery bubble looking thingamajigs, it's right up my alley... and yes, I collect compacts and have some from turn of last century as well as 70's classics.. but hey, we don't preach in here, right?  and if we do, we might not be heard anyway.. lol.

  so thanks for all the cautionary low buy rules.. I have already broken all of them plus extras for good measure.  I am on a high buy for now.. it's my way of coping. And I make enough money to support my nasty habits.. lol.  So, thanks kids.. this old buzzard, or Crump as I am being called knows, more or less (maybe less) what she is doing.


  xoxoxo


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
  it's plastic,with tiny watery bubble looking thingamajigs, it's right up my alley... and yes, I collect compacts and have some from turn of last century as well as 70's classics.. but hey, we don't preach in here, right?  and if we do, we might not be heard anyway.. lol.

  so thanks for all the cautionary low buy rules.. I have already broken all of them plus extras for good measure.  I am on a high buy for now.. it's my way of coping. *And I make enough money to support my nasty habits.. lol.  So, thanks kids.. this old buzzard, or Crump as I am being called knows, more or less (maybe less) what she is doing.*


  xoxoxo



  Of course you know what you're doing.

  I can pretty much afford whatever I want at this point too. Which is why I try to be reasonable about quantities but when I see something I really love, I'm not giving much of a rat's ass about the price tag or my own damn rules. You don't get to our stage in life without figuring at least some things out. 

  Sometimes self-indulgence is a healthy thing. You go, girl.


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Of course you know what you're doing.
> 
> I can pretty much afford whatever I want at this point too. Which is why I try to be reasonable about quantities but when I see something I really love, I'm not giving much of a rat's ass about the price tag or my own damn rules. You don't get to our stage in life without figuring at least some things out.
> 
> Sometimes self-indulgence is a healthy thing. You go, girl.








 Cheers darling!  to Self Indulgence


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Cheers darling!  to Self Indulgence


  Indeed. In fact, I think I'm going to enjoy some myself.

  Final university acceptances continue to arrive. Within the next couple of weeks, I will be writing deposit tuition/dorm cheques for my future nurse and business tycoon. Tomorrow, I'll be dropping close to a grand on figure skates for a young competitor. On that happy note, I'm off to buy myself a very nice bottle of wine, buy myself at least one more Guerlain bronzer and the Dior powder I've been eyeing and whatever else I decide is pretty and worthy of my consideration. As for low-buy…really not concerned about that at the moment. An occasional couple of hundred bucks doesn't even hit my radar screen because I'm a disciplined saver.

  Ta, ladies. I won't wave my pretties on this thread so as to not enable and all that.


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Indeed. In fact, I think I'm going to enjoy some myself.
> 
> Final university acceptances continue to arrive. Within the next couple of weeks, I will be writing deposit tuition/dorm cheques for my future nurse and business tycoon. Tomorrow, I'll be dropping close to a grand on figure skates for a young competitor. On that happy note, I'm off to buy myself a very nice bottle of wine, buy myself at least one more Guerlain bronzer and the Dior powder I've been eyeing and whatever else I decide is pretty and worthy of my consideration. As for low-buy…really not concerned about that at the moment. An occasional couple of hundred bucks doesn't even hit my radar screen because I'm a disciplined saver.
> 
> Ta, ladies. I won't wave my pretties on this thread so as to not enable and all that.


  WTG Audrey...!!! enjoy now and don't regret later I always say.. lol

  I too am very disciplined but sometimes a good bang up falling off the truck is just my ticket to being a bit more sane.. if that's possible.

  enjoy!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 2, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I played with my make-up today!  First time since VALENTINE'S DAY!
> 
> It was so much fun!
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful and Razzledazzler is gorgeous on you! Glad that you could enjoy playing with makeup again!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> WTG Audrey...!!! enjoy now and don't regret later I always say.. lol
> 
> I too am very disciplined *but sometimes a good bang up falling off the truck is just my ticket to being a bit more sane.. if that's possible.*
> 
> enjoy!


  Hear hear!


----------



## Naynadine (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I will reiterate:  C
> O
> M
> P
> ...


  Oh, I would indulge in the finest things all the time... if my bank account would let me indulge, lol. You should high buy as much as you want.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 2, 2014)

[@]Audrey C[/@] [@]HerGreyness[/@] You go ladies! You deserve it! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Audrey C (May 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Didn't even do much damage. I went to visit the French. At the Bay, while visiting M. Dior, I had enough Bay rewards to save $10. Great, ok. On to shoppers to indulge in a bit of glow with my new friends at Guerlain; and again I saved $10 with points.

  Nothing else I even wanted. Didn't like anybody else's pretties. I'll have to just drink more wine to compensate.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I will reiterate:  C                        O                       M                       P                       A                       C                       T   and whateverthehellelse is in it:yahoo:    it's plastic,with tiny watery bubble looking thingamajigs, it's right up my alley... and yes, I collect compacts and have some from turn of last century as well as 70's classics.. but hey, we don't preach in here, right?  and if we do, we might not be heard anyway.. lol.  so thanks for all the cautionary low buy rules.. I have already broken all of them plus extras for good measure.  I am on a high buy for now.. it's my way of coping. And I make enough money to support my nasty habits.. lol.  So, thanks kids.. this old buzzard, or Crump as I am being called knows, more or less (maybe less) what she is doing.   xoxoxo


  I don't think anyone said or implied that you didn't, so I'm not sure where that came from. Besides, everyone is doing low-buy their own way. If you want to do high-buy, that's your business. Nobody is judging you.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So i'm trying to shift my focus from chasing the buying dragon to other activities:
> 
> subscribed to birchbox uk to keep me chipper with a few new bits to play with
> subscribed to graze box to send me snacks every week, i want to broaden my nutrition because atm its not great
> ...


  That all sounds great.  I used to do yoga all of the time.  It is so good for the body and soul.  What is the headspace app like?  Is it guided meditation?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> That all sounds great.  I used to do yoga all of the time.  It is so good for the body and soul.  What is the headspace app like?  Is it guided meditation?


  Yes it's guided 10 min meditation and you cansset mindfulness reminders throughout your day too.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Yes it's guided 10 min meditation and you cansset mindfulness reminders throughout your day too.


  That sounds worth a look.  I used to just do my own breath kinds of meditation, but there are too many sad thoughts that come up right now.  I think it would be better to have a guided one.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> That sounds worth a look.  I used to just do my own breath kinds of meditation, but there are too many sad thoughts that come up right now.  I think it would be better to have a guided one.


  Yeah the guy speaks frequently enough for me to refocus, the app is free and gives you ten days of ten minute guided meditation.


----------



## User38 (May 3, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I don't think anyone said or implied that you didn't, so I'm not sure where that came from. Besides, everyone is doing low-buy their own way. If you want to do high-buy, that's your business. Nobody is judging you.


  aww Ajigglin.. your wisdom astounds me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may or may not.. depends on who you ask, and I don't care about judgements.. lol.  Life is way too short.

  enjoy!


----------



## User38 (May 3, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Seriously! I found a lovely Stratton compact last year that had never been used.


  I love and have a few Strattons.. little works of art.  Thanks DMcG9!  hope all is well with you


----------



## lyseD (May 3, 2014)




----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 3, 2014)

I think mac prep prime skin refined zone has seriously messed my skin up. Im covered in spots all around my mouth and to the sides of my nose, suspicious as that's where I put it mostly...anyone heard of a similar experience? I've also heard that regular prep prime skin base can cause cystic acne so im eyeing a sample I'd been using with caution.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 3, 2014)

@HerGreyness  and @Audrey C 
  I am right there with you ladies (as you know) on that high-buy. Sometimes you just gotta. no rhyme or reason needed. I try to be good but it feels better to be bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also can afford my splurges as my husband gets these amazing perks through his business and he picks them in forms of gift cards for me to buy all my fun stuff with. My kids are well dressed and eat very healthy meals each day so I have no guilt in splurging on myself. I don't always type about all the amazing things they get or that we do but I'm in no way a selfish mom as they always get first and have college funds building quite nicely. It's the MAC i was blowing too much on and not using. thanks to this thread and all of you.. I have stopped that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will continue in this thread and i believe in it. The low buy for me is buying more practical. Using what i have and giving away what I don't. It was never a 'do not buy' it was always a 'buy less crap' kinda thing for me. I've been buying a lot of lip products lately as i purged TONS of stuff and got rid of 90% of my lipglosses as they were old, unused or not being used so i bought a few replacements. As far as lipsticks i've been buying a few bite products as my baby sticks her hands in my face and mouth constantly so I like the idea of safer ingredients in case she gets to her mouth faster than i notice. I'm also breastfeeding and the thought of her ingesting certain products kinda creeped me out. I forget we ingest all of our lip products. kinda gross but we do. As long as I buy things that I will use and replace things that don't, I feel i'm ok. This thread has taught me a lot about myself and my shopping habits. I thank @PixieDancer for it because my collection is no longer out of control and in a nice place now. yes i have too much and i'm working on it but i am also having fun replacing all of the things that no longer work for me or have ingredients that I no longer care to use.

  This morning I dropped off 11 high end lipsticks, 6 MAC blushes and 2 bronzers to the young girls' home near me. My son wrapped each item in tissue paper with bows and ribbons and the girls were so appreciative that it makes me want to give them more and more. I'm going through my palettes now little by little and making a nice pile of what they will get next.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 3, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @HerGreyness   and @Audrey C   I am right there with you ladies (as you know) on that high-buy. Sometimes you just gotta. no rhyme or reason needed. I try to be good but it feels better to be bad. :yahoo:   I also can afford my splurges as my husband gets these amazing perks through his business and he picks them in forms of gift cards for me to buy all my fun stuff with. My kids are well dressed and eat very healthy meals each day so I have no guilt in splurging on myself. I don't always type about all the amazing things they get or that we do but I'm in no way a selfish mom as they always get first and have college funds building quite nicely. It's the MAC i was blowing too much on and not using. thanks to this thread and all of you.. I have stopped that.    I will continue in this thread and i believe in it. The low buy for me is buying more practical. Using what i have and giving away what I don't. It was never a 'do not buy' it was always a 'buy less crap' kinda thing for me. I've been buying a lot of lip products lately as i purged TONS of stuff and got rid of 90% of my lipglosses as they were old, unused or not being used so i bought a few replacements. As far as lipsticks i've been buying a few bite products as my baby sticks her hands in my face and mouth constantly so I like the idea of safer ingredients in case she gets to her mouth faster than i notice. I'm also breastfeeding and the thought of her ingesting certain products kinda creeped me out. I forget we ingest all of our lip products. kinda gross but we do. As long as I buy things that I will use and replace things that don't, I feel i'm ok. This thread has taught me a lot about myself and my shopping habits. I thank @PixieDancer  for it because my collection is no longer out of control and in a nice place now. yes i have too much and i'm working on it but i am also having fun replacing all of the things that no longer work for me or have ingredients that I no longer care to use.  This morning I dropped off 11 high end lipsticks, 6 MAC blushes and 2 bronzers to the young girls' home near me. My son wrapped each item in tissue paper with bows and ribbons and the girls were so appreciative that it makes me want to give them more and more. I'm going through my palettes now little by little and making a nice pile of what they will get next.


  All awesome stuff


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 3, 2014)

Organised my vanity! I even dusted off all the old products I had hiding behind the mirror lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Heres my bodycare and cleansing stuff. I had a huge body lotion purge and im trying to use a lot of stuff up so I can keep my routine simple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Not thrilled with the mid section, I don't like how my foundation products qnd brushes are displayed and I want to get rid of the wicker basket that houses my lip products.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Blush box, fragrance and haircare. I had a massive fragrance purge, I've gone from 26 fragrance items to 18 so im feeling good about that 





  Lastly, I keep my eye makeup top drawer, skincare middle and toiletries and health stuff on the bottom. There was a time all my makeup used to fit into the top drawer :/ Made a makeshift table from the drawers I keep my socks in and a cardboard box: posting this so im reminded how much I need a better job so I can move out and have space for an actual table lol!


----------



## Debbs (May 3, 2014)

I will admit that have committed anti-low buy acts however several members have been really thoughtful and generous to me. I have received several unexpected offers and gifts without any obligation for repayment. Sometimes I really get a bit "lost" when I can't keep up with the thread. I honestly am unaware of the flow, the conversations, accomplishments, achievements, crisis, hurt and pain etc. I do admit that not processing what's happening, confusion, frustration and lack of direction causes me to wander away a bit. I am not buying tons. I haven't bought from any Mac collections this year except for Sultana lip pencil. Low buy sales are mostly derived from blog sales and those are well-thought out, budgeted and executed. I am more focused on having quality pieces versus tons of sub-par items that  I am dissatified with. I cleared out a lot  since Dec 2013 to now. I have bought items from other brands while planning what I am skipping like the recent Proenza blushes. I try to keep my word to myself as if I cannot be honest with myself I cannot be trusted to be honest with others as well. I have gifted, swapped, gifted, swapped to my heart's content and even discontent to be able to bring others joy and happiness. I will not make excuses for a lot of my splurges however I will acknowledge that I was a very self-deprived person for the last 4 years. I was in a marriage during which I held down the home, paid all the bills and expenses. I have worked 12 hours dayshifts, 12 hours nightshifts, every available overtime shifts, moon-lighting at other facilities etc.  This week I went through a few more items and a friend of ours was going to Jamaica yesterday so I was able to send my sister in Jamaica a few beauty and skincare items. I allowed myself to pick up Marc Jacobs Daisy "Delight" Perfume and the newer subtle Prada Candy in the peach packaging. I had skipped the Prada perfume in December because I wanted to finish a few other bottles first and was also waiting ideally for it to be available as a set for the value. I sent my sister 4 perfumes and had finished 2 to allow myself to get those. I sent her some lipglosses that are more low key and ideal for the islands were they are mostly Christians and very  tone downed. Impossible Sweet, Soul Serenade, Comfort and Joy, Flash of Flash, Pleasure Principle and a few others were sent to her. They are nice layered over lipsticks but on me they are just shine without much color (vaseline with sparkles, lol). I allowed myself to gift a few items generally to justify a replacement. I will say sending 5 plus glosses for my sister allowed me to get Gloss Inerdit Givenchy Velvet Purple #15. It is one of the best purple lipglosses that I have come across in a long while. I do not wear lipsticks really, mostly gloss except for the TR dazzles. Saturday I did buy a purple beauty blender sponge as it was a nice new addition to all the pinks and the BB sponge that I was using was getting a bit old. My mom washed and cleaned the one i was going to discard and is enjoying using it. I honestly don't have a answer for everything I have done and gone overboard and bought. I know several of us were low buying really long before there was ever a low buy thread so it may come naturally to some members. For me personally, it is still a struggle. I do know that I felt liberated as it wasn't cool working, always exhausted, trying to make ends meet as much as I did and being told that everything I wanted I didn't NEED while others enjoyed the fruits of my labor to the max. I am still unsure what to so with this new found freedom but until I figure out what to do and how to start all over again I want to do a few things guilt-free. If selling, gifting, swapping etc don't trim my stash and taper it as much as I want to I have come up with a new plan. I have gained a lot of weight, gone from being extremely stressed , thin and anorexic looking a few  months ago to now gained a lot of weight. I know i am extremely depressed, unmotivated with low energy, long periods of inactivity (hence all this Specktra time). I do plan to reward myself with an item or two for every say 5 pounds or so that I lose. I have just cancelled my gym membership (who knew you have to send a certified letter and wait another month) as I was being billed monthly and not going to the gym. I can now use those wasted monthly gym funds for makeup etc. I started walking at the park yesterday. I have lemon juice squeezed in my water bottle today. I am cutting out sodas, candy since i ate a big Easter Bunny, lol (chocolate), eating less portions and making healthier choices. I am trying being more responsible for my actions, being active versus passive and apathetic. I won't use a failed marriage as a clutch to continue going downwards. I do enjoy being on here with you lovely folks as it is my distraction from a sad reality. I have had sellers gently and tactfully reprimand me while reminding me where I belong-in low buy so that has been helpful as well. Thanks for reading this long narrative and stay strong, classy and beautiful!!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 3, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] Thank you Pixie! I wish I could swap/buy Sun Dipped from [@]Audrey C[/@] but since I live in Ecuador is kinda hard to swap and I am kinda low on money since our business is just starting to pick up after a month  I hope I can find another Sun Dipped another time!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I will admit that have committed anti-low buy acts however several members have been really thoughtful and generous to me. I have received several unexpected offers and gifts without any obligation for repayment. Sometimes I really get a bit "lost" when I can't keep up with the thread. I honestly am unaware of the flow, the conversations, accomplishments, achievements, crisis, hurt and pain etc. I do admit that not processing what's happening, confusion, frustration and lack of direction causes me to wander away a bit. I am not buying tons. I haven't bought from any Mac collections this year except for Sultana lip pencil. Low buy sales are mostly derived from blog sales and those are well-thought out, budgeted and executed. I am more focused on having quality pieces versus tons of sub-par items that I am dissatified with. I cleared out a lot since Dec 2013 to now. I have bought items from other brands while planning what I am skipping like the recent Proenza blushes. I try to keep my word to myself as if I cannot be honest with myself I cannot be trusted to be honest with others as well. I have gifted, swapped, gifted, swapped to my heart's content and even discontent to be able to bring others joy and happiness. I will not make excuses for a lot of my splurges however I will acknowledge that I was a very self-deprived person for the last 4 years. I was in a marriage during which I held down the home, paid all the bills and expenses. I have worked 12 hours dayshifts, 12 hours nightshifts, every available overtime shifts, moon-lighting at other facilities etc. This week I went through a few more items and a friend of ours was going to Jamaica yesterday so I was able to send my sister in Jamaica a few beauty and skincare items. I allowed myself to pick up Marc Jacobs Daisy "Delight" Perfume and the newer subtle Prada Candy in the peach packaging. I had skipped the Prada perfume in December because I wanted to finish a few other bottles first and was also waiting ideally for it to be available as a set for the value. I sent my sister 4 perfumes and had finished 2 to allow myself to get those. I sent her some lipglosses that are more low key and ideal for the islands were they are mostly Christians and very tone downed. Impossible Sweet, Soul Serenade, Comfort and Joy, Flash of Flash, Pleasure Principle and a few others were sent to her. They are nice layered over lipsticks but on me they are just shine without much color (vaseline with sparkles, lol). I allowed myself to gift a few items generally to justify a replacement. I will say sending 5 plus glosses for my sister allowed me to get Gloss Inerdit Givenchy Velvet Purple #15. It is one of the best purple lipglosses that I have come across in a long while. I do not wear lipsticks really, mostly gloss except for the TR dazzles. Saturday I did buy a purple beauty blender sponge as it was a nice new addition to all the pinks and the BB sponge that I was using was getting a bit old. My mom washed and cleaned the one i was going to discard and is enjoying using it. I honestly don't have a answer for everything I have done and gone overboard and bought. I know several of us were low buying really long before there was ever a low buy thread so it may come naturally to some members. For me personally, it is still a struggle. I do know that I felt liberated as it wasn't cool working, always exhausted, trying to make ends meet as much as I did and being told that everything I wanted I didn't NEED while others enjoyed the fruits of my labor to the max. I am still unsure what to so with this new found freedom but until I figure out what to do and how to start all over again I want to do a few things guilt-free. If selling, gifting, swapping etc don't trim my stash and taper it as much as I want to I have come up with a new plan. I have gained a lot of weight, gone from being extremely stressed , thin and anorexic looking a few months ago to now gained a lot of weight. I know i am extremely depressed, unmotivated with low energy, long periods of inactivity (hence all this Specktra time). I do plan to reward myself with an item or two for every say 5 pounds or so that I lose. I have just cancelled my gym membership (who knew you have to send a certified letter and wait another month) as I was being billed monthly and not going to the gym. I can now use those wasted monthly gym funds for makeup etc. I started walking at the park yesterday. I have lemon juice squeezed in my water bottle today. I am cutting out sodas, candy since i ate a big Easter Bunny, lol (chocolate), eating less portions and making healthier choices. I am trying being more responsible for my actions, being active versus passive and apathetic. I won't use a failed marriage as a clutch to continue going downwards. I do enjoy being on here with you lovely folks as it is my distraction from a sad reality. I have had sellers gently and tactfully reprimand me while reminding me where I belong-in low buy so that has been helpful as well. Thanks for reading this long narrative and stay strong, classy and beautiful!!!!


  Hey Girl,
  I just wanted to thank you for sharing your story with us.  I never would've guessed your struggle because you are always so positive and have such a sweet demeanor.  It's so awful & disheartening that people would take advantage of your work ethic for their personal gain, but now you sound like you are free from that horrible cycle and have liberated yourself.  I hope that you remain on a positive path and continue to find self-confidence and strength that you didn't know that you possessed.  You seem like a level headed person and I think you will pull through these 'bumps' nicely.  Making those small changes with your diet and exercise will help build your self esteem and soon they will become habits!  

  Lots of rambling on my end - thinking of you Lady!!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 3, 2014)

[@]Debbs[/@] You are a strong, beautiful woman! You are always so nice and kind to others and I am so sorry you had to go through such difficult times! Changing your diet and life style is great! Stay strong and positive!   Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 3, 2014)

If you don't get in debt over your purchases - go ahead and buy as much stuff as you like! I would, too, if I only could. I hate to quote this slogan but it's true - 'You only live once'.

  I will be on a no-buy for the next months. I just ordered Silver Sun and Sea Worship and these two definitely weren't planned. All the other purchases were planned and I stuck to my limit and only spent the money I saved for this collection but it started yesterday after my Douglas haul when I saw that another store had 40% off of all makeup and skincare and whatnot. My brain stopped working and I bought a Dior Addict which was totally unnecessary. And now I ordered two more eyeshadows. That makes a total of 190€ spent on makeup in two days.








I could say that I regret it but I really don't. Like I said before, I haven't bought anything considered unnecessary (which is basically anything except for staples) in two months, I haven't splurged on clothes because I have enough and I don't go out very often because I can't justify spending so much money on alcohol or whatever. If I want to meet my friends we go to the cinema or have a game night. Other people spend €€€ on cigarettes or alcohol which you can only enjoy once whereas a makeup product will last you for years.
  I could always give Sea Worship to my mum for Mother's Day but I'm not so sure if she will like it. She's such a difficult person when it comes to presents...
  Anyway - I kept my low-buy for the last two months and I'm pretty determined to stay strong for the next few months after 'failing' in May.


----------



## ma146rina (May 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've also heard that regular prep prime skin base can cause cystic acne so im eyeing a sample I'd been using with caution.


  Unfortunately nobody can tell what  will cause cystic acne.I use refined zone and skin base with no problem even though i have extremely sensitive acne prone skin...


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 3, 2014)

@Debbs: I wish you lots of strength and stay positive! It's great to see that you make people happy by swapping or giving things away for free. However, now it's time for YOU to be happy again.


----------



## Debbs (May 3, 2014)

@SleepingBeauty, I am happy thinking of my AA list, lol   Fathom's Deep edes Legendary Lure edes Sea Worship edes Lorelei edes Modern Lure Lipgloss   It is much deeper, intense and painful without going into details but we are all here to have fun and fun we will have!  Thanks to all you kind and lovely beauties xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That's GREAT! Keep it up!
> 
> Very good job thinking that potential impulse buy through! Those samples can be traps for sure! Well done my dear! Resist!!
> 
> I think you'll do fine! Hey, at least you're thinking about it... and that's a HUGE part of the puzzle!!


Thank you ! I am thinking about it, I must use it up ( my makeup stash ), and low buy means : resist ! But first, use it up option


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2014)

Ok  I need to get focused. I forgot about some upcoming trips I want to take. I need to figure out a good low/no buy for me.  B/C I can low/no buy with MAC and go crazy with other brands...   *thinking*


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2014)

Fever of 99.5 and rising.  Fun weekend for me ahead, especially as I'm meant to be getting my hair done tomorrow.  Bleh.


----------



## ahoythere (May 3, 2014)

@Debbs, thank you for sharing.  Sometimes it is nice to know what is going on behind the makeup to remind us all that we are more than just what we did or didn't buy.  Being reminded of the whole humanness of each other makes the makeup seem less important.  Enjoy your new found freedom and the amazing opportunity to create your life anew.


----------



## Calla88 (May 3, 2014)

Round two of the 30 day lipstick challenge  
  Day 1:  Revlon lip butter in Strawberry Shortcake
  Day 2: L'Oreal color riche in Violet Chiffon
  Day 3: Mac Sheen Supreme in Royal Azalea
  Day 4: Nars velvet matte Sex Machine
  Day 5: Mac  Sweet Sunrise
  Day 6: Mac plush glass Bubble Tea ( not loving it at all) b2mac
  Day 7:Mac Daddy's Little Girl
  Day 8: Revlon lip butter Tutti Frutti
  Day 9: Mac Dazzleglass in Julia
  Day 10: NYX butter gloss in Cherry Cheesecake with Mac Entertain Me lip pencil

  I will probably post one more lip combo tomorrow as I'm off to  Paris, tomorrow night ; where I'm sure my low buy will cease to exist( until I get back) , all those French pharmacy's so little time! Keep up the good work and hugs to all who are feeling blue!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2014)

@Debbs I'm sorry to hear everything you've been through.  I'm really glad you're getting back on your feet and enjoying your freedom though.  You deserve it, don't feel guilty.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2014)

@Debbs


----------



## Ajigglin (May 3, 2014)

[@]debbs[/@], my dear, you are well on your way! Think of this time as newfound freedom to be selfish and be the best you you can be. Put yourself first and make no apologies for it. You'll be back and better than ever before you know it.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 3, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Fever of 99.5 and rising.  Fun weekend for me ahead, especially as I'm meant to be getting my hair done tomorrow.  Bleh.
> Awwww babe! Hope you feel better quickly! Let us know how you're doing tomorrow!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ahoythere*
> ...


  Couldn't have said it better! All of you had such great things to say to our @Debbs I don't feel like there's much left to say... except...

  I can't think of many more wonderful people than ALL the ladies on this thread! Many of you have become more a part of my life than some "real" people I know!
  I am SO proud of all you ladies for committing to each other the way we have... and I don't even mean the commitment to low-buy, as important as that it... I moreso mean the commitment to each other that we have all shown! We are more than our low-buys, high-buys, struggles, confessions, peaks, valleys.... We are REAL people who commit to supporting each other almost everyday! Regardless of where this thread finds us at the end of the year with our stashes and low-buy goals, I KNOW for a FACT I have gained more by being in this thread with every single one of you!
  THANK YOU ALL!

@Debbs I absolutely think THEE WORLD of you! There's is no happiness you don't deserve and no struggle you can't overcome! I KNOW this to be a FACT! #TeamDebbs


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 3, 2014)

Aww [@]PixieDancer[/@] that is so true!! I think of you guys as my friends! I really do! I feel so blessed to have you all in my life and to feel save sharing my feelings! Also thank you so much for trusting me with your feelings too!  Love you guys!!


----------



## Audrey C (May 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> @PixieDancer Thank you Pixie! I wish I could swap/buy Sun Dipped from @Audrey C but since I live in Ecuador is kinda hard to swap and I am kinda low on money since our business is just starting to pick up after a month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Honestly, it's not all that. There are better options out there. I've promised to take my little daughter to MAC today to BTM for Happy Go Lucky (being held for us). It's both too old and ridiculously flattering on her considering she's 12, but she'll wear it on the ice and 'as a stain - just a little'. Both Matte Bronze and Sun Dipped are in the BTM bag and will be gone by this afternoon. I spent the money long ago so it's no loss to me. 

  I'm absolutely loving my new bronzers; I'm sure I'll wear the lighter one daily through the summer.

  Good luck with your business! That's far more important than any bronzer.


----------



## walkingdead (May 4, 2014)




----------



## lyseD (May 4, 2014)

Trying to do a look with Malt. Any suggestions?

  Thank you.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 4, 2014)

Been thinking about pulling the trigger on some of MAC's sized to go pigments for the past week or so.. Thoughts? I have 2 of the regular sized ones that I've been using a lot but I don't think I'll buy any others since there's so much product to go through. Minis seem like a great option to try some more colors.


----------



## Audrey C (May 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Been thinking about pulling the trigger on some of MAC's sized to go pigments for the past week or so.. Thoughts? I have 2 of the regular sized ones that I've been using a lot but I don't think I'll buy any others since there's so much product to go through. Minis seem like a great option to try some more colors.


  Minis seem like the way to go; I don't think many people finish pigment jars. I don't want to start on another category, so I'm not going to get any. Do you wear the pigments you have?

  ----------------

  I pruned a bunch again yesterday; anything I didn't already swap or sell is being BTM this afternoon. Feels good to be getting it out of the house so it's actually GONE. We spend hours going through the garage/closets and have a full van for the dump and seven garbage bags of clothes for Value Village.

  Garage sale planned for May two-four weekend. Listing bikes & more valuable toys/equipment on Kijiji over the next few days.

  BEGONE, CLUTTER!!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Been thinking about pulling the trigger on some of MAC's sized to go pigments for the past week or so.. Thoughts? I have 2 of the regular sized ones that I've been using a lot but I don't think I'll buy any others since there's so much product to go through. Minis seem like a great option to try some more colors.


  Honestly, I took a peek at them too, simply because they are the perfect size. I have the big vials (old size jars) and I haven't even made a dent in them. They basically look new lol. So yeah, I think the small vials are a great thing!  I know people always look at cost/size ratio, but because you need so little product each time you use pigments, I don't think it's a big deal w/the price/size ratio.  I won't be picking them up because I don't need them, but I do think they are a great alternative!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> *Honestly, I took a peek at them too, simply because they are the perfect size.* I have the big vials (old size jars) and I haven't even made a dent in them. They basically look new lol. So yeah, I think the small vials are a great thing!  I know people always look at cost/size ratio, but because you need so little product each time you use pigments, I don't think it's a big deal w/the price/size ratio.  I won't be picking them up because I don't need them, but I do think they are a great alternative!


  I have been eyeing the small lipglasses too since I know that their shelf life is not as long and these are the perfect size! I have pink lemonade in my Mac basket--still considering though!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have been eyeing the small lipglasses too since I know that their shelf life is not as long and these are the perfect size! I have pink lemonade in my Mac basket--still considering though!


  I have NO idea how I've never had Pink Lemonade lipglass! It's been on my list FOREVER... seriously, like YEARS!! I just have WAY too many lipglosses to go through before I could consider buying anymore. Even though I REALLY wanted 1 or 2 from AA... I'm skipping!
  But if and when I allow myself a lipglass purchase, these minis ARE perfect! And you're right... they won't have time to go bad! I like that MAC has decided to offer these sizes in lipglasses and pigments. If they sell well, hopefully they'll expand the color selections.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 4, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)


----------



## DMcG9 (May 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Been thinking about pulling the trigger on some of MAC's sized to go pigments for the past week or so.. Thoughts? I have 2 of the regular sized ones that I've been using a lot but I don't think I'll buy any others since there's so much product to go through. Minis seem like a great option to try some more colors.


  They're pretty much the same size as the ones you get in the holiday kits and I like that size. However, you obviously get a better deal at Christmas because a kit of five cost $38.50 Cdn this past holiday season even if it was a mix of pigments and glitters. However, I suppose $12 Cdn is better than paying full price if you know it takes ages to go through a jar and they do contain a little bit more (2.5g) than half the capacity of a full jar (4.5g).


----------



## veronikawithak (May 4, 2014)

@Audrey C, @Glitteryvegas, @lipstickaddict, @PixieDancer & @DMcG9 thanks so much for the input! Wanted to keep myself on the rails since I've been doing well with things for the past few weeks. 

  I do have full size pigments in Rose and Melon (new jars) and I do use them regularly. I've been wanting to try some others forever.. but the amount & price stopped me since I still have so much of them left. I know you can get samples but I think I'd prefer to have them in the new mini form.



Audrey C said:


> Minis seem like the way to go; I don't think many people finish pigment jars. I don't want to start on another category, so I'm not going to get any. Do you wear the pigments you have?
> ----------------
> I pruned a bunch again yesterday; anything I didn't already swap or sell is being BTM this afternoon. Feels good to be getting it out of the house so it's actually GONE. We spend hours going through the garage/closets and have a full van for the dump and seven garbage bags of clothes for Value Village.
> 
> ...


  LOVE the decluttering!! Good riddance!


----------



## lyseD (May 4, 2014)

I'm sure half of my pigments are samples from the counter. I probably won't even get through those. I love the idea of minis but I already have the ones they are offering.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 4, 2014)

[@]Debbs[/@]HUGS!   Today's face is Naked 2, Milani Luminoso, and a Tarte lip creme in a name I can't recall. I like the formula but the color isn't a stand-out. I'm thinking it will go in the toss pile but it looks similar to Mystical from AA so I want to keep it until AA launches to compare in person.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 4, 2014)

I finished my first Paint Pot ever - down to the last drop! Feels pretty good since they have so much product in them.. Onto the new one! Hopefully I'll be able to finish a few other things this summer and consolidate things.


----------



## kanne (May 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


>


  It's so satisfying finishing products! I have two eyeshadows I'm close to finishing (might work on getting through them actually): MAC Omega, which I use for my eyebrows every day, and the other one is a Revlon single in Nude Slip, which it looks like has been discontinued, which is disappointing because it's something I would absolutely repurchase.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 4, 2014)

I've finished some lipsticks (Venus, VG Cindy and Revlon's Berry Smoothie)and Satin Taupe e/s apart from everyday staples like MSFN etc. Its so hard finishing one product lol!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I finished my first Paint Pot ever - down to the last drop! Feels pretty good since they have so much product in them.. Onto the new one! Hopefully I'll be able to finish a few other things this summer and consolidate things.


 Yay! Feels good to finish a product, you know your getting your moneys worth.


----------



## katred (May 4, 2014)

Hey ladies! Since it's getting so much participation here, I thought it might be nice to create a thread in the "Challenges" forum for the 30 lips/ eyes in 30 days. Please feel free to copy your results if you'd like, or start fresh with a new list... Here's the location: 

  http://www.specktra.net/t/188273/the-specktra-30-in-30-challenge-shop-you-stash


----------



## User38 (May 4, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I will admit that have committed anti-low buy acts however several members have been really thoughtful and generous to me. I have received several unexpected offers and gifts without any obligation for repayment. Sometimes I really get a bit "lost" when I can't keep up with the thread. I honestly am unaware of the flow, the conversations, accomplishments, achievements, crisis, hurt and pain etc. I do admit that not processing what's happening, confusion, frustration and lack of direction causes me to wander away a bit. I am not buying tons. I haven't bought from any Mac collections this year except for Sultana lip pencil. Low buy sales are mostly derived from blog sales and those are well-thought out, budgeted and executed. I am more focused on having quality pieces versus tons of sub-par items that I am dissatified with. I cleared out a lot since Dec 2013 to now. I have bought items from other brands while planning what I am skipping like the recent Proenza blushes. I try to keep my word to myself as if I cannot be honest with myself I cannot be trusted to be honest with others as well. I have gifted, swapped, gifted, swapped to my heart's content and even discontent to be able to bring others joy and happiness. I will not make excuses for a lot of my splurges however I will acknowledge that I was a very self-deprived person for the last 4 years. I was in a marriage during which I held down the home, paid all the bills and expenses. I have worked 12 hours dayshifts, 12 hours nightshifts, every available overtime shifts, moon-lighting at other facilities etc. This week I went through a few more items and a friend of ours was going to Jamaica yesterday so I was able to send my sister in Jamaica a few beauty and skincare items. I allowed myself to pick up Marc Jacobs Daisy "Delight" Perfume and the newer subtle Prada Candy in the peach packaging. I had skipped the Prada perfume in December because I wanted to finish a few other bottles first and was also waiting ideally for it to be available as a set for the value. I sent my sister 4 perfumes and had finished 2 to allow myself to get those. I sent her some lipglosses that are more low key and ideal for the islands were they are mostly Christians and very tone downed. Impossible Sweet, Soul Serenade, Comfort and Joy, Flash of Flash, Pleasure Principle and a few others were sent to her. They are nice layered over lipsticks but on me they are just shine without much color (vaseline with sparkles, lol). I allowed myself to gift a few items generally to justify a replacement. I will say sending 5 plus glosses for my sister allowed me to get Gloss Inerdit Givenchy Velvet Purple #15. It is one of the best purple lipglosses that I have come across in a long while. I do not wear lipsticks really, mostly gloss except for the TR dazzles. Saturday I did buy a purple beauty blender sponge as it was a nice new addition to all the pinks and the BB sponge that I was using was getting a bit old. My mom washed and cleaned the one i was going to discard and is enjoying using it. I honestly don't have a answer for everything I have done and gone overboard and bought. I know several of us were low buying really long before there was ever a low buy thread so it may come naturally to some members. For me personally, it is still a struggle. I do know that I felt liberated as it wasn't cool working, always exhausted, trying to make ends meet as much as I did and being told that everything I wanted I didn't NEED while others enjoyed the fruits of my labor to the max. I am still unsure what to so with this new found freedom but until I figure out what to do and how to start all over again I want to do a few things guilt-free. If selling, gifting, swapping etc don't trim my stash and taper it as much as I want to I have come up with a new plan. I have gained a lot of weight, gone from being extremely stressed , thin and anorexic looking a few months ago to now gained a lot of weight. I know i am extremely depressed, unmotivated with low energy, long periods of inactivity (hence all this Specktra time). I do plan to reward myself with an item or two for every say 5 pounds or so that I lose. I have just cancelled my gym membership (who knew you have to send a certified letter and wait another month) as I was being billed monthly and not going to the gym. I can now use those wasted monthly gym funds for makeup etc. I started walking at the park yesterday. I have lemon juice squeezed in my water bottle today. I am cutting out sodas, candy since i ate a big Easter Bunny, lol (chocolate), eating less portions and making healthier choices. I am trying being more responsible for my actions, being active versus passive and apathetic. I won't use a failed marriage as a clutch to continue going downwards. I do enjoy being on here with you lovely folks as it is my distraction from a sad reality. I have had sellers gently and tactfully reprimand me while reminding me where I belong-in low buy so that has been helpful as well. Thanks for reading this long narrative and stay strong, classy and beautiful!!!!


  ah  dear @Debbs   .. don't worry about anti  low buy acts.  I have racked up many in the last month (blames Elegant) and my own craziness for good clothing and accessories.  Back on this side of the pond, but jet lag has got me in it's grip (it's worse when I am back on this side since my body clock is used to getting up early anyway).

  there is a psychological term called "hitting rock bottom" ... but they never say how many rocks are there or how much hurt you go thru to get there.  Also, I am a recidivist rock bottomer.. I have hit it innumerable times.  So don't feel bad.

  You will lose the weight, you will find love again -- or not, it's up to you.  But you are young and beautiful and will recover.  There is no failure in mariage.  It's a failing institution from the git go if we don't work at it constantly.. so no fails no fouls.. and what's done is done.  I have to meet with Bert on Tuesday and just "listen" to him.  Makes me feel like vomitting on his Ferragamos.. but I will do it and I will look spectacular (best revenge..lol).. and then tell him to piss off for now and forever.  He can go hire a slut to answer his cell phones in the middle of the night. HA.

  Be happy and stay strong.. plod if you must. Plodding is truly an art -- it's one foot in front of the other, eyes straight ahead, head held up.

  you can do it..I know you can.

  xoxox


----------



## PeachTwist (May 4, 2014)

So thankfully, my fever has gone down.

  I had about 5hrs sleep last night before I had to get up to go get my hair done, which is about an hour drive away.  I went for a patch test @ 1, because I want to go back to more of my natural colour as my partner is curious what it is as he's never seen me with it (lol), but my hair isn't strong enough so at my appt @ 2, they put a brown over the red, so I have a reddish brown and next appt we'll start highlighting so we can get it lightened up so I can grow out my roots without looking ridiculous.

  I'm a bit pissed at the price, though.  My colour was half price, so instead of £70 I paid £35... but I essentially paid an extra £41 for him to TRIM my ends.  I'm not even kidding.  My total came to £76.  If I hadn't been so nauseous feeling at the time I was going to dispute it but they were busy, I was light headed and just needed to get out of there.  I'm really pissed, the more I think about it.  I could understand if I had an entirely new haircut, but he literally just trimmed my ends off and thinned my hair out a bit on top.  I just can't understand £41 for that.  Thank god I had the funds to pay for it at the time, but I'm raging.

  So after leaving the salon I started feeling even worse.  The nausea was getting worse, the light headedness - I thought I was going to pass out.  Being in the car made it even worse.  I realised I hadn't eaten other than a muffin all day but even still, I'm not usually *that* bad if I've missed a meal or two due to rushing.  Went to McD's and picked something up to try and see if it helped.  Initially, it did.. then the nausea started again.  Fast forward about 30mins, I'm not too bad - just tired and sore so got home.

  Had a nap from 6:30pm to 8pm and at 9pm I started to feel extremely weird within myself.  I couldn't get my words out.  I knew what I wanted to say, but I couldn't figure out how to actually say them.  This lead to my partner laughing hysterically at me repeating myself saying "no because", until I stood up and went out back to get some fresh air and I started to feel like I was drunk or something unexplainable.  I then started laughing - hysterically.  For absolutely no reason at absolutely nothing.  This is when Dan (partner) starts to get a bit weirded out.  At first he looked annoyed, but really he was just confused because he didn't know what was going on.  Neither did I.  So we're sitting back on the couch and I say "Call my Mom" 'cause my mother ALWAYS knows what's wrong with me even when I don't (the best thing about a mother is how well they know their kids!) so he called her and then again, suddenly, I start laughing hysterically at nothing.  You know when you laugh but can't stop and it hurts?  That.  Times 10.  Then I start CRYING.  Absolutely no idea what happened, but I went from laughing hysterically to bawling my eyes out within 20 seconds flat.  Calmed myself down and managed to breathe a bit and my Mom was asking what of my meds I'd taken, trying to figure out if it was some new side effect or if I'd accidentally taken too many of one or something.  Absolutely nothing like that happened though - we have no idea what happened to me.  Decided it'd be best if I went to bed as we just figure with my having a fever for the past 2 days and not feeling well and everything I had to do today which my body isn't used to and can't cope with, it just overdid it.

  Long story short:  I really need to learn to do nothing.  I manage it most of the time, but I push myself sometimes when I want to get something done and it just sent my body haywire.  I need to learn to listen to it better.

  On top of that:  My skin has been the weirdest it's ever been.  Break outs galore and I can't understand it, so that's been a ton of fun to deal with.  Even Dan questioned what was going on as he's never seen my skin not be 99% clear.  I even have a spot coming up in my EYEBROW, wtf?!

  It's 4am.  I woke up at 3am, as usual, and am on here trying to tire myself out so I can go back to sleep (love insomnia.)

  However.  A success:  I went into MAC today - I swatched a ton of things (they had everything from AA, not one thing was sold out) and I didn't want ANYTHING.

  I swatched Enchanted One l/s as that was the only l/s I didn't get that I wanted as online sold out.  I swatched it next to Kinda Sexy as I recently B2M'd for it.  It's like.. a pinker version of KS imo.  It's pretty, but I couldn't justify the purchase so skipped.  This is a MAJOR triumph for me.

  I hope you're all doing well - sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## Debbs (May 4, 2014)

So glad for your wise words of wisdom and excellent insight, extremely amazing gift. Absolutely love reading your posts, HG. Since I gave up night shifts now I may apply for the vacant position. Don't be stunned if you hear me answer the phone, lmao. In all seriousness big hugs and thanks to you for EVERYTHING. Behind all the humor, fun and laughter you bring such warmth, positivity,honesty and sincerity it really does liven up the entire site. I know firsthand of your realness. Hugs and kisses, HG!  xoxoxo  BTW, in low buy news today I have made the decision to skip AA. Stop staring at me and close your mouths please, lol . No, I haven't gone crazy yet. I just think based on some of the premeditated plus impulsive spending I have recently done, Mother's Day, my mom bday party the 23rd and my sister's small wedding in Jamaica this month I need to slow down big time. I was able to make a few returns today therefore removed several items I had listed for sale . I think I should be able to swap items for the AA eyeshadows and Modern Lure gloss. It is me understanding that I have several variations of eyeshadows and glosses I haven't yet opened. I made vast progress , had credits and no payment due to now starting to see a vicious cycle beginning to re-emerge that I have to address immediately. Between swapping, the clearance bin and the CCOs I am almost positive that I will be ok. I just realized that I need to do a few things before I do some other things. I am putting family first, prioritizing , paying off past debts before creating new ones or at least until I am comfortable with amount due etc. I want to be in a position where I can turn down shifts, take vacations instead of cashing out my vacation hours to compensate for outstanding debts and responsibilities. Overall, I am proud of growth and progress even if they are baby steps I am trying to move forward! Thanks for always keeping things in perspective around here ladies! Everyone is really amazing, admirable and beautiful! Keep smiling and plodding on!


----------



## Yazmin (May 4, 2014)

Count me in for #TeamDebbs


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 4, 2014)

Luv your hair @PeachTwist, and glad your feeling better. I go to see a surgeon tomorrow, so I'm curious lol. @Debbs, great post. I do swap, trade, but more so give it away lol. I don't want things around that I am not gonna use. It's so sweet of you to give to your sister, now this is one thing I Do Not do lol. I have half sisters and when I would try to"gift" my little sister make up, she'd get a attitude if it wasn't Mac...wtf. Lord, I wanted to call her out her name. But I'm trying to stick to me low buy, like you I've been depressed and shopping is like my emotional eating lol. So at this point I'd rather have a gym membership (or some weave lol) than makeup. Keep up the good job and stay Blessed


----------



## mosha010 (May 4, 2014)

My debbs.  I've been MiA this weekend but been checking the forums.  Sending u million hugs and listen don't stress, shit happens life goes on and we gotta move on with it.  Making every day count.  Make the decision of buying or not based on what YOU want to do and worry not about anything or anyone else.  It's your life and your money. And yea sometimes a little purchased us warranted when we just need a pretty thing inside a pretty bag.     @peachtwist. So proud of you. I'm taking a page from your book and actually I'm going to wait for things to come out in store to really decide. Since I'm so undecided on a lot of things.  The only thing I know I want and because I've already swatched it and been waiting for is the  C O M P A C T


----------



## PeachTwist (May 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


  The compact is beautiful, truly stunning.  The eye shadows are like butter - except for one, it was a tad bit glittery, though I can't remember the name.  But the rest of them are beautiful, I just can't justify the cost of them so I'm skipping.  The EDSF's were meh to me, I swatched AS and just didn't care for it.  The best part of this collection, imho, is the packaging - which is a shame, because they could've really smashed this out of the ball-park.  Don't get me wrong, quality isn't lacking - I'm just not inspired much by the colours of the products and definitely fell into the hype due to the packaging.


----------



## underablanketofstars (May 5, 2014)

Back from vegas, had a blast but the cco at premium outlets North was disappointing to say the least! Managed to spend money nonetheless and am allowing myself some online purchases with what money I had left over! Missed you all, hope life is goodforyouall!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 5, 2014)

Reminding myself not to let the little purchases add up! I could save up and get the chantecaille spf 50 primer I really want Or I can carry on buying stuff 'because it's cheap'


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 5, 2014)

Skipped Aa and bought a pro palette and insert instead, which are expensive in UK prices!  Finished all my depotting, I did evil eye quad, lady grey quad, double feature 5, xmas woodsmoke baby it's cold duo, haunting single and I'd purchased quarry to add to my collex. Sorted them into warm and cool. Some shades idk which one they'd go but theyre fine where they are for now.  Got enough depots for b2m, Dunno what lippie to get, any suggestions?  My fave mac colours I own are apres chic, barons rose, girl about town, nude rose, and I love wearing cherry and embrace me liners as a full lip colour . Wild card faves of all of you would be appreciated too, as its always good to swatch something unassuming!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 5, 2014)

HG, don't mean to pry, but what could Bert possibly want to say? Does he want to stay friends or something?


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Back from vegas, had a blast but the cco at premium outlets North was disappointing to say the least! Managed to spend money nonetheless and am allowing myself some online purchases with what money I had left over! Missed you all, hope life is goodforyouall!


Had the same experience this weekend!  Went to my first CCO and it was NOT what I was hoping for.  Still bought a few things though!  What did you get?


----------



## underablanketofstars (May 5, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Had the same experience this weekend!  Went to my first CCO and it was NOT what I was hoping for.  Still bought a few things though!  What did you get?


 
From the CCO the only thing I got was a Bumble & Bumble hair spray!  Disappointed in the MAC selection and quality, mostly well-used, broken, sad-looking product.  Nothing I was eager to get my hands on.  What about you?!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Wild card faves of all of you would be appreciated too, as its always good to swatch something unassuming!


  The palettes are stunning! They're 150€ in Germany, though, which is why I haven't bought the cool one (and I doubt I ever will considering the price). I can imagine that they are even more expensive in the UK. But good for you that you were able to skip Alluring Aquatic and got these pretties instead.

  My favourite permanent MAC lipsticks are Hot Gossip (love, love, love), On Hold, Patisserie, and Brave. Your taste seems to be very different to mine. Have you thought about Impassioned or Rebel? These two are quite stunning (swatched them a lot, lol).


  I'm not doing so good at the moment when it comes to buying. As I've already written I spent 190€ on the Alluring Aquatic collection and one Dior lipstick and I could buy everything I see. That stupid store still has 40% off and Dior's Lucky or Boy by Chanel are the next ones on my wishlist and if I think about getting them for about 19€ each instead of 30€, I'm having a little makeupgasm.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 5, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> The palettes are stunning! They're 150€ in Germany, though, which is why I haven't bought the cool one (and I doubt I ever will considering the price). I can imagine that they are even more expensive in the UK. But good for you that you were able to skip Alluring Aquatic and got these pretties instead.
> 
> My favourite permanent MAC lipsticks are Hot Gossip (love, love, love), On Hold, Patisserie, and Brave. Your taste seems to be very different to mine. Have you thought about Impassioned or Rebel? These two are quite stunning (swatched them a lot, lol).
> 
> ...


  Oh these aren't the pre made warm and cool pro palettes - they're ones i've filled myself with single eyeshadows and quads i laready had that i depotted 
  as yeah the pre filled palettes at £65 would have been too big an indulgence atm

  but yes if i hadnt skipped AA then i wouldnt have been able to buy a palette to do the depotting, which was very satisfying indeed!

  i already have brave, not so keen as it looks a bit grey on me
  rebel was the one lipstick id go to pick up everytime i looked at the lipsticks so i made sure i got that one last year!

  i'll be adding patisserie and impassioned onto my swatch list though thanks 

  money off offers and discounts are usually my downfall for overspending :/
  chanel boy is pretty but the staying power of the coco shines is really dissapointing - i have fetiche and its essentially a tinted shimmery lipbalm


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2014)

Deesea said:


> From the CCO the only thing I got was a Bumble & Bumble hair spray!  Disappointed in the MAC selection and quality, mostly well-used, broken, sad-looking product.  Nothing I was eager to get my hands on.  What about you?!


Yeah, stuff was dirty and used and just all around gross in there!  I think there were only two TF makeup products.  I purchased 2 of the EL Pure Color Blush shades I didn't already have.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Oh these aren't the pre made warm and cool pro palettes - they're ones i've filled myself with single eyeshadows and quads i laready had that i depotted
> as yeah the pre filled palettes at £65 would have been too big an indulgence atm
> 
> but yes if i hadnt skipped AA then i wouldnt have been able to buy a palette to do the depotting, which was very satisfying indeed!
> ...


  Oops, sorry, they look so similar to the new palettes, though. Must've been a lot of work to depot all of them.

  Boy is actually one of the only lipsticks I really used up and it's one of my alltime favourites but I've not gotten around to repurchase it, don't even know why. I'll see if I can afford it later that month because that discount is still on until the May 17, so there's plenty of time to think about it.

  Good luck on finding a new lipstick and let us know which one you got!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 5, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Oops, sorry, they look so similar to the new palettes, though. Must've been a lot of work to depot all of them.  Boy is actually one of the only lipsticks I really used up and it's one of my alltime favourites but I've not gotten around to repurchase it, don't even know why. I'll see if I can afford it later that month because that discount is still on until the May 17, so there's plenty of time to think about it.  Good luck on finding a new lipstick and let us know which one you got!


  Yeah they do look similar! it's a good reminder that I've got good enough dupes in my stash    Ah that's good you've a while to think it over, rushing a decision is the worst. Though if it's a staple for you it's not so bad, boy is a pretty colour that's for sure.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 5, 2014)

Yesterday's look...  NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia OCC Skin Conceal in R0 NARS eyeshadow primer MAC Mystery + Smut (brows) Maybelline Great Lash in Clear (brow gel) Prestige Total Intensity Mascara in Jet Black  Urban Decay Smoked Palette - I used Barlust on the lid and Freestyle to blend it out in the crease. I don't think I've ever worn Barlust before, and I've barely touched Freestyle. I think Barlust is a bit too reddish-brown on me. That said, I'm reminded of why I initially bought the palette: mostly neutral colours with shots of colour to incorporate (also: extremely travel-friendly). I may focus on this palette this month. :nods:  Sephora 12hr Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil in 5th Avenue - I bought this because I wanted a smaller version of my MUFE Aqua Shadow pencil in 4E, and I found that these two are virtually identical.  And truth be told, I think I prefer this to MUFE's.  OCC Creme Colour Concentrate in John Doe - I use this as a cream contour. Applied with a brush it looks a dream. I really like this formula, and I can easily see myself getting more of these to use for different purposes.  MAC Blush in Pink Cult - Don't remember if I wrote my thoughts on this one. Very pretty, but probably may not have been the best choice to pair with my contour.   NYX Round Lipstick in Thalia - Love the formula and the plummy tones of this.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> HG, don't mean to pry, but what could Bert possibly want to say? Does he want to stay friends or something?


 
  darling Ajigglin.. I have a suspicion he wants me to forgive and forget.  I went down that road once.. and he did it again.  How stupid do I look? (don't answer that).. lol.  Seriously, he thinks he can do what he wants just cause I am not there.. and that's been his MO forever. He has been married 2x and has had numerous relationships.  Mine was nothing special to him obviously.. and I am getting to the point where I would turn to him as a Dr.  but never again as a man, or as a friend. 

  I have the deep conviction that friends are to be trusted.. not to stab you in the neck when you can't be looking.  

  So whatever he wants.. he ain't gonna get.

  xoxox


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

@SleepingBeauty I have been neglectful in telling you how sweet your words of support are and how much I appreciate them!  I have been running around like crazy and will not settle in until the weekend.. but taking advantage of the opportunity now:  thank you!


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Ajigglin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  A calm stance and a nonchalant demeanor. Nothing else.  Nothing less and nothing more.   I'm so curious as to what he's going to say!  Sending u a crapload of strength and superhuman insensitivity for Tomo!!!!! (I should kno I work for health insurance)


----------



## PixieDancer (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> darling Ajigglin.. I have a suspicion he wants me to forgive and forget.  I went down that road once.. and he did it again.  How stupid do I look? (don't answer that).. lol.  Seriously, he thinks he can do what he wants just cause I am not there.. and that's been his MO forever. He has been married 2x and has had numerous relationships.  Mine was nothing special to him obviously.. and I am getting to the point where I would turn to him as a Dr.  but never again as a man, or as a friend.
> 
> I have the deep conviction that friends are to be trusted.. not to stab you in the neck when you can't be looking.
> 
> ...


  UGH HIM! That's all I will muster for that boob!


  Stand strong and stand for YOU! xoxo


----------



## PixieDancer (May 5, 2014)

@PeachTwist I'm so sorry you had such an awful day! Guess that just means you are owed a SUPERFANTASTIC one VERY soon!


----------



## Audrey C (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> darling Ajigglin.. I have a suspicion he wants me to forgive and forget.  I went down that road once.. and he did it again.  How stupid do I look? (don't answer that).. lol.  Seriously, he thinks he can do what he wants just cause I am not there.. and that's been his MO forever. He has been married 2x and has had numerous relationships.  Mine was nothing special to him obviously.. and I am getting to the point where I would turn to him as a Dr.  but never again as a man, or as a friend.
> 
> I have the deep conviction that friends are to be trusted.. not to stab you in the neck when you can't be looking.
> 
> ...


  Does honesty/trust/commitment mean nothing to people? I never get that. See/fuck whoever you want - just don't think that we'll be sitting at home waiting for you to come by and grace us with your presence once you're done.

  His loss. Really. Although I'm sorry for your pain. I'd tell you that he's not worth it but you already know that and it doesn't make it easier anyway. Sending good karma your way.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Does honesty/trust/commitment mean nothing to people? I never get that. See/fuck whoever you want - just don't think that we'll be sitting at home waiting for you to come by and grace us with your presence once you're done.
> 
> His loss. Really. Although I'm sorry for your pain. I'd tell you that he's not worth it but you already know that and it doesn't make it easier anyway. Sending good karma your way.


  Thank you dear AudreyC... I appreciate it.  Yes, he is a scoundrel used to getting his way but he is in for a happy surprise this time.  This female is not buying whateverthehellcrap he's selling..


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

I should add that this horrible confrontation tomorrow has made me lose lots of weight, my skin and boobies sagged and well.. I am no longer what he wants


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Sending u a crapload of strength and superhuman insensitivity for Tomo!!!!! (I should kno I work for health insurance)


  thank you darling.. look at me, I am skin and bones from my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my bobbies deflated

  I will report in tomorrow night..


----------



## Naynadine (May 5, 2014)

I decided I need to do something about my skin, although I hate trying new products since my skin is so sensitive, but I'll give an Avene cream a try which I ordered. Don't know a thing about AHA, BHA, whatever, but I think it's what I need. Will only try it on my chin for now.

@Debbs Hugs to you! You always look radiant and glowing in your pics and you are one of the sweetest people ever, I hope things will get better for you soon! #TeamDebbs




HerGreyness said:


> darling Ajigglin.. I have a suspicion he wants me to forgive and forget.  I went down that road once.. and he did it again.  How stupid do I look? (don't answer that).. lol.  Seriously, he thinks he can do what he wants just cause I am not there.. and that's been his MO forever. He has been married 2x and has had numerous relationships.  Mine was nothing special to him obviously.. and I am getting to the point where I would turn to him as a Dr.  but never again as a man, or as a friend.
> 
> I have the deep conviction that friends are to be trusted.. not to stab you in the neck when you can't be looking.
> 
> ...


  I'm laughing about the ''vomitting on his Ferragamos'' line since yesterday.
  Glad to hear you're staying strong!


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I decided I need to do something about my skin, although I hate trying new products since my skin is so sensitive, but I'll give an Avene cream a try which I ordered. Don't know a thing about AHA, BHA, whatever, but I think it's what I need. Will only try it on my chin for now.
> 
> @Debbs Hugs to you! You always look radiant and glowing in your pics and you are one of the sweetest people ever, I hope things will get better for you soon! #TeamDebbs
> 
> ...


 
  Great products from Avene -- I just brought some back.. love them.  I use a few actually -- eyes, face, water.. lol.

  I will absolutely positively vomit on his Ferragamos if he starts the "I am so sorry" bullshit.


----------



## Naynadine (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Great products from Avene -- I just brought some back.. love them.  I use a few actually -- eyes, face, water.. lol.
> 
> I will absolutely positively vomit on his Ferragamos if he starts the "I am so sorry" bullshit.


  I only tried the nano lotion so far, but only once since it burned when I applied it. And I had the water, but I prefer rose water.

  How do you like my new boobs?


----------



## Ajigglin (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> darling Ajigglin.. I have a suspicion he wants me to forgive and forget.  I went down that road once.. and he did it again.  How stupid do I look? (don't answer that).. lol.  Seriously, he thinks he can do what he wants just cause I am not there.. and that's been his MO forever. He has been married 2x and has had numerous relationships.  Mine was nothing special to him obviously.. and I am getting to the point where I would turn to him as a Dr.  but never again as a man, or as a friend.   I have the deep conviction that friends are to be trusted.. not to stab you in the neck when you can't be looking.    So whatever he wants.. he ain't gonna get.  xoxox


  Oh hell no!!! He cheated?!?! Kick his ass!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I should add that this horrible confrontation tomorrow has made me lose lots of weight, my skin and boobies sagged and well.. I am no longer what he wants:yahoo:


  Nah. You'll bounce back. HG 2.0.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 5, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I only tried the nano lotion so far, but only once since it burned when I applied it. And I had the water, but I prefer rose water.  How do you like my new boobs?


  You can be the President of #TeamBigBoobies with those!


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Oh hell no!!! He cheated?!?! Kick his ass!!!


  oh darling, I intend to.  But very softly.. he won't feel a thing till my stiletto is up his butt


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I only tried the nano lotion so far, but only once since it burned when I applied it. And I had the water, but I prefer rose water.
> 
> How do you like my new boobs?


  rofl.. It's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a human boobie!  ...


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *HerGreyness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Omg Nay.  Back problems in your future ! I recommend cold coffee.  Tip quoted from her grayness.  Hers are perky despite size! Defying nature itself!!


----------



## Anneri (May 6, 2014)

Soooooooooo, I haven't checked in for a while. I feel that I've my main problem in check - buying when I just feel down or had a horrible day. That issue has so much improved since the beginnig of this thread!
  Now, I had the first big haul(s) of the year - I went to Dublin and got some stuff that's difficult to come by around here. Got nothing that wasn't planned beforehand. AA - a big splurge. Again, planned, and I love the goodies I got. Now I'm considering going back for seconds. I know that this is usually not working out for me - mostly when I go for seconds it's because some hyped product that I finally cave to buy. This time, I've already seen all products in person. I just love all the EDES and often wear them. I got two that are most unique for me - LL and Soul Serenade. I'd love to get Fathoms Deep because I love this type of colour and I don't have any close dupes. I also would like to get Silver Sun because I've nothing like it and the seafoamy colour seems so unique. The only thing holding me back is that I'm quite low on funds right now.

  Input, please?


----------



## Naynadine (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg Nay. Back problems in your future !* I recommend cold coffee.* Tip quoted from her grayness. Hers are perky despite size! Defying nature itself!!


  Drinking it or rubbing it on the skin? I need clear instructions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  OMG, I'm going crazy over the Simpsons collection! It's like a dream come true, lol. I hope it's the big fall collection, with special packaging. I know, considering my low-buy I should hope that it sucks, but I haven't bought much MAC this year, so it would be OK if I save up and get some items from it.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Great products from Avene -- I just brought some back.. love them.  I use a few actually -- eyes, face, water.. lol.  I will absolutely positively *vomit on his Ferragamos *if he starts the "I am so sorry" bullshit.:yahoo:


  You just let me know where you're meeting this turd and I'll casually stroll by and have a little heave on his shoes/outfit myself. Hey, he's a doctor, spew's part of the job... Too bad he's so damn full of it himself.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> You just let me know where you're meeting this turd and I'll casually stroll by and have a little heave on his shoes/outfit myself. Hey, he's a doctor, spew's part of the job... Too bad he's so damn full of it himself.


  Thank you dear.. your vomitatus is most welcome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  meeting tonight for "drinks"..  like only ONE -- vomit and quick exit!


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Drinking it or rubbing it on the skin? I need clear instructions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh dear NayNay.. rub it onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn .. like the castor oil.  Masssagggeeeee slowly


----------



## walkingdead (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh darling, I intend to.  But very softly.. he won't feel a thing till my stiletto is up his butt:cheer:


  LOL!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I should add that this horrible confrontation tomorrow has made me lose lots of weight, my skin and boobies sagged and well.. I am no longer what he wants


  Why even bother with him? he is not worth your time or money in gas to go see, let alone you dwelling upon it. He is not worthy of your presence.

  Think of bad boyfriends like makeup. Once they stopped making you look pretty and feeling good about yourself you swap it, sell it or toss it in trash. No regrets. You never look back cause i nice new shiny prettier more glittery one will come and you'll love it way better.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thank you dear.. your vomitatus is most welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Road Trip ladies!!!!
  Can you imagine his face if we all showed up with you? Scowling, frowning and giving him dirty looks?


----------



## dorni (May 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Soooooooooo, I haven't checked in for a while. I feel that I've my main problem in check - buying when I just feel down or had a horrible day. That issue has so much improved since the beginnig of this thread!
> Now, I had the first big haul(s) of the year - I went to Dublin and got some stuff that's difficult to come by around here. Got nothing that wasn't planned beforehand. AA - a big splurge. Again, planned, and I love the goodies I got. Now I'm considering going back for seconds. I know that this is usually not working out for me - mostly when I go for seconds it's because some hyped product that I finally cave to buy. This time, I've already seen all products in person. I just love all the EDES and often wear them. I got two that are most unique for me - LL and Soul Serenade. I'd love to get Fathoms Deep because I love this type of colour and I don't have any close dupes. I also would like to get Silver Sun because I've nothing like it and the seafoamy colour seems so unique. The only thing holding me back is that I'm quite low on funds right now.
> 
> Input, please?


 
  No, don't go back. MAC will put out more collections with EDES and there's the NARS summer LE. Don't forget Malacca and Baalbek. And by the way, those NARS singles are cheaper (at hqhair) than the EDES. And remember those unused Quads!
  If you like somthing seafoamy I can give you a sample of the Surf the Ocean Pigment from Surf Baby.

  Stay strong and save the funds.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 6, 2014)

So I had a dream last night.

  I was.. somewhere with a new MAC counter.

  You know in drugstores how they have those things where you take an item out and another one drops down?  Yup, it was like that.

  Only, MAC had a BLUE lipstick.. and I picked it up.  But then I saw they had Toying Around from Playland there just 2 across.  So I put the blue back for Toying Around.

  WTF?

  Amusing dream, though.


----------



## walkingdead (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Road Trip ladies!!!! Can you imagine his face if we all showed up with you? Scowling, frowning and giving him dirty looks?


  LOL!


----------



## boschicka (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> DMcG9 said:
> 
> 
> > You just let me know where you're meeting this turd and I'll casually stroll by and have a little heave on his shoes/outfit myself. Hey, he's a doctor, spew's part of the job... Too bad he's so damn full of it himself.
> ...


Things to say to Bert:  You took the hippocratic oath, not the hypocritical oath.
                                   Yes, doctor, I need you to look at something.  It's my arsehole.  (then show him a mirror)

  Anyone else?


----------



## vaisforluvrs (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I decided I need to do something about my skin, although I hate trying new products since my skin is so sensitive, but I'll give an Avene cream a try which I ordered. Don't know a thing about AHA, BHA, whatever, but I think it's what I need. Will only try it on my chin for now.
> 
> @Debbs Hugs to you! You always look radiant and glowing in your pics and you are one of the sweetest people ever, I hope things will get better for you soon! #TeamDebbs
> 
> ...


I am right there with you! I think I have rosacea now. Every time I try to use a new product, I break out in red bumps. I thought I would be safe using a couple products from Devita (natural skin care) but it seems to have made it worse! Probably the natural oils. My skin is oily so I've been trying to find a good primer, so that's what started this mess. I think I give up on trying to find a primer for my sensitive face.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, natural isn't always better, and I seem to recall that certain natural oils aren't good for sensitive skin.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 6, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, natural isn't always better, and I seem to recall that certain natural oils aren't good for sensitive skin.


  Totally! Shortly after using lush products I hadasevere allergic reaction, I think I overloaded on essential oils :/


----------



## PixieDancer (May 6, 2014)

dorni said:


> No, don't go back. MAC will put out more collections with EDES and there's the NARS summer LE. Don't forget Malacca and Baalbek. And by the way, those NARS singles are cheaper (at hqhair) than the EDES. And remember those unused Quads!
> If you like somthing seafoamy I can give you a sample of the Surf the Ocean Pigment from Surf Baby.
> 
> Stay strong and save the funds.


  Good Advice! And so nice of you to offer a piggie sample to tied her over!!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (May 6, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Totally! Shortly after using lush products I hadasevere allergic reaction, I think I overloaded on essential oils :/


It's like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place. You either get stuff with lots of fillers and silicones or natural stuff with lots of oils.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 6, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So I had a dream last night.
> 
> I was.. somewhere with a new MAC counter.
> 
> ...








 Lol, Hmm...have you been thinking about Mac a lot. Or these means you have unresolved issues with your mu or Toying around lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 6, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> It's like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place. You either get stuff with lots of fillers and silicones or natural stuff with lots of oils.


  Totally how it is! Im only just recovering from the reaction.  I caved to natural beauty but just because something is 'natural' doesn't mean it's 'good' plus in the research I'd done, there are very few purely natural products out there anyway, a lot of it is advertising smoke and mirrors. theres a lot of scaremongering about chemicals and stuff but as long as im making  more informed desicons im happy. I'll take my skin issues one day at a time!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 6, 2014)

Agreed with all the comments about "natural" products, big boobies, and sleazy men! Enough said, wise ladies.  I haven't bought those pigments I was thinking about yet. I did buy some herbs and made a little indoor herb garden though.  It made me much happier than new makeup. Looking forward to some culinary experimentation! Also on Day 28 without any makeup purchases (minus that lip top coat I mentioned). My next one will be Mystical from AA.. and then I dunno! Maybe a fluidline from MB? Nothing's really calling to me.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Things to say to Bert:  You took the hippocratic oath, not the hypocritical oath.
> Yes, doctor, I need you to look at something.  It's my arsehole.  (then show him a mirror)
> 
> Anyone else?


  lol.. will keep these wonderful words of advice in mind.  but I have decided to confront him, very decently and tell him that there is nothing to say. nothing at all.  no apologies are needed, no friendships to be offered and no future anything to consult about.  

  He can be whoever he wants to be, wherever he wants to be, with whomever he wants to be.. but he will not be with me.  that's the whole story.  and then I am out and done.

  and i will call the Miami ladies in to give him a brow wax as well as the ass kicking he so richly deserves.

  on to another chapter.. and a new book


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Road Trip ladies!!!!
> Can you imagine his face if we all showed up with you? Scowling, frowning and giving him dirty looks?









  Dili


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF*
> 
> 
> Road Trip ladies!!!!
> ...


   Like this.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Like this.


 
  LMAO


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'm the picture of class.  Until my friends or family are hurt.  Then I'm a hyena. Or a really nasty raccoon.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Why even bother with him? he is not worth your time or money in gas to go see, let alone you dwelling upon it. He is not worthy of your presence.
> 
> Think of bad boyfriends like makeup. Once they stopped making you look pretty and feeling good about yourself you swap it, sell it or toss it in trash. No regrets. You never look back cause i nice new shiny prettier more glittery one will come and you'll love it way better.


Great point Starlight and I appreciate your input and agree with you totally.

  The real reason for meeting with him:  Revenge  

  it's all a head game.. and if we are gonna play, I am gonna win.  Like I did with him in poker. I win, he loses.  End.  pay up and get out.. lol


  and yes.. the future will be shiny and prettier.. and hopefully enormously rich and on an iron lung.. lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just kidding~


----------



## boschicka (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Like this.


  exactly.  but with prettier makeup.


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


   Yup! At least bright hot lipsticks. Hehe.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

put some lipstick on that hyena


----------



## veronikawithak (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Great point Starlight and I appreciate your input and agree with you totally.  The real reason for meeting with him:  Revenge    it's all a head game.. and if we are gonna play, I am gonna win.  Like I did with him in poker. I win, he loses.  End.  pay up and get out.. lol   and yes.. the future will be shiny and prettier.. and hopefully enormously rich and on an iron lung.. lmao:yahoo:   just kidding~


  Lol you are too funny. I feel like we have the same attitude towards a lot of things. I need to start a list of HG quotes to steal.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Lol you are too funny. I feel like we have the same attitude towards a lot of things. I need to start a list of HG quotes to steal.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol.. will keep these wonderful words of advice in mind.  but I have decided to confront him, very decently and tell him that there is nothing to say. nothing at all.  no apologies are needed, no friendships to be offered and no future anything to consult about.    He can be whoever he wants to be, wherever he wants to be, with whomever he wants to be.. but he will not be with me.  that's the whole story.  and then I am out and done.  and i will call the Miami ladies in to give him a brow wax as well as the ass kicking he so richly deserves.  on to another chapter.. and a new book:flower:


  Trueee! Def, new book & chapter. Keep on pimping lol. But if you need me, holla @ ya girl. Got ya back on an emotional drive back HG. Hugs. In the mean time ya'll Pray for me, suffering from Final Exam stress...must not buy anything.


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Trueee! Def, new book & chapter. Keep on pimping lol. But if you need me, holla @ ya girl. Got ya back on an emotional drive back HG. Hugs. In the mean time ya'll Pray for me, suffering from Final Exam stress...must not buy anything.


 
  pray to St. Jude, patron saint of all difficult cases.. true.

  I will keep pimping lol.. and I will holla for my lovely ladies who like hyenas with lipstick willl attack on command!  YAY!

  St. Cheapo will help you not buy anything.. lol.

  xoxox


  (gotta run for my confrontation, will report later)


----------



## liba (May 6, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Why even bother with him? he is not worth your time or money in gas to go see, let alone you dwelling upon it. He is not worthy of your presence.
> 
> Think of bad boyfriends like makeup. Once they stopped making you look pretty and feeling good about yourself you swap it, sell it or toss it in trash. No regrets. You never look back cause i nice new shiny prettier more glittery one will come and you'll love it way better.


  Couldn't be said better, especially in a low buy thread. I'm on a Low Boy for 2014


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm the picture of class. Until my friends or family are hurt. Then I'm a hyena. Or a really nasty raccoon.


  Raccoons can get pretty nasty!


----------



## Naynadine (May 6, 2014)

Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened.
  I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened. I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


I am so sorry my dear! May he have a speedy recovery! I am keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened.
> I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


I am so so sorry to hear this @Naynadine. Sending love and prayers for a speedy recovery for your father.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope that you get some needed rest.


----------



## Debbs (May 6, 2014)

:bouquet:Sending all the best to you and your family, Nay! Keep strong and we are all here for you darling. And this too shall pass.


----------



## Debbs (May 6, 2014)

@HG, I am not in Miami but I can be there quick fast and in a hurry if u need some help with the ass whooping. I have been walking and  swinging so much these days the only thing I am missing is a punching bag. Everytime I think of A- hole I do another round at the park. Seriously getting in shape for combat. Oh, that's his name in my phone log too.


----------



## ChosenOne (May 6, 2014)

So many people are going through such tough times right now!  @HerGreyness, @PeachTwist, @Debbs, @Naynadine...sending positive vibes your way for all you are dealing with.  (Hoping I didn't miss anyone on that list...if I did, just know it wasn't on purpose!  I had over 100 posts to catch up on so it's all a bit jumbled in my head.)  I'm a little under the weather right now and maybe can't come up with the best thing to say to you, but I just couldn't go to sleep without sending some sort of well wishes your way.  You are all strong, kind, amazing women who can handle anything life throws at you...but I still hope life takes it easy on you and things take a turn for the better soon!  Sending love and hugs, and although the odds anyone will take me up on it are probably slim since I'm a random specktrette, I mean it when I say I would be happy to exchange PMs with anyone who needs someone to vent to.  I'm a pretty great listener.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 6, 2014)

@Naynadine I'm so sorry. We're here for you whenever you need it.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened. I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


  Awwww! I'm sorry, mama. Here's hoping your dad makes a speedy recovery. Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened. I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


  Honey I hope you get some much-needed r&r. Prayers for your family. Friendships aren't always forever but it is always for the best in the long-run. Big hugs.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol.. will keep these wonderful words of advice in mind.  but I have decided to confront him, very decently and tell him that there is nothing to say. nothing at all.  no apologies are needed, no friendships to be offered and no future anything to consult about.
> 
> He can be whoever he wants to be, wherever he wants to be, with whomever he wants to be.. but he will not be with me.  that's the whole story.  and then I am out and done.
> 
> ...


I don't really know the situation's specifics but I think what you have to say to him (above) is totally rational. You said you'd been down this road before with him so it's probably pretty obvious to you that this is who he is and it's not how you want or deserve to be treated at all. It's funny that it seems like he is the one who feels the need to see you and plead his case whereas you know you're just going to inform him that the door closed weeks ago and for good at that. Suck it, Bert.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened.
> I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


Nadine, that is really scary news and I hope and pray for your dad's health to recover quickly. I think getting any sleep you can at the moment is wise. Specktra's always here for the distraction but I think you'll need the rest more to get through helping your mom and dad at this moment. Be well, sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 6, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I don't really know the situation's specifics but I think what you have to say to him (above) is totally rational. You said you'd been down this road before with him so it's probably pretty obvious to you that this is who he is and it's not how you want or deserve to be treated at all. It's funny that it seems like he is the one who feels the need to see you and plead his case whereas you know you're just going to inform him that the door closed weeks ago and for good at that. Suck it, Bert.


  What's even more wack is that they used to be friends, too. He done f-ed up two relationships at once.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> What's even more wack is that they used to be friends, too. He done f-ed up two relationships at once.


  I have a string of expletives ready to go. I just... can't. UGH. What an idiot to say the least.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened. I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


  :hug:


----------



## PixieDancer (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened.
> I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


  I'm so sorry doll! I know you must be frantic. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers. Please let us know how he's doing... and if you're ok!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 6, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 6, 2014)

The Ghost of Christmas Makeup Past came to haunt me today!  I ordered a Tarte QVC Today's Special Value back around the holidays (pre low-buy) and kind of forgot that it was on auto-delivery for another order in April. It arrived today. It contains 4 lip cremes, 2 mascaras, 2 chubby shadow pencils, and an eyeshadow palette. Overall I like the products, but the eyeshadow palette is very similar to the one from the holidays. Had this not been on auto-delivery and slipped my mind, I certainly wouldn't have purchased the eye palette on it's own. I'm ok with it enough to keep it, mostly for the lip cremes, but for $60 I could have purchased a few lipsticks that I actually wanted instead. Grr. I don't think I want to return it, because I will use everything. But the eyeshadow palette is a skip. I guess I could gift it.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 6, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] I am sorry to hear that! That must've been so scary! Sending you lots of hugs!   My grandma is at the hospital since she started bleeding pretty badly after going to the bathroom this morning. She was in a very critical state when she got there but thank God she is stable now. She is 90 years old. What sucks is that she lives in Colombia so its not easy for us to go see her but my aunts and uncles are with her. I know she is going to be ok! She is a very strong woman but what sucks is that I don't want her to suffer  I just wish I could see her...


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 6, 2014)

@Naynadine  - Oh girl, that's terrible. You must be frantic - so sorry to hear about your dad's health. Thinking of you and sending you positive vibes! xo


----------



## PeachTwist (May 6, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So I had a dream last night.
> 
> I was.. somewhere with a new MAC counter.
> 
> ...


  Nope, haven't been thinking about it.  I'm thinking it means I have unresolved issues with TA.  I haven't purchased it as it hasn't been released here yet... but it was the only one I wanted.  I'm wondering if it's a sign I should get it?  I mean how often does someone dream of buying a very specific lipstick?  Really friggin' weird, lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened.
> I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


  Sending positive thoughts and vibes your way.  I hope everything turns out okay and that you get some much needed rest so you can cope with all of this better. We're here for you.


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 6, 2014)

Quote:



  Quote: Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

...I will absolutely positively vomit on his Ferragamos if he starts the "I am so sorry" bullshit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Wait, what?
  WHAT?
  Whatever this HAZMAT threat to humanity has done, the Ferragamos are innocent.



  Quote: Originally Posted by *Starlight77* 

...  Think of bad boyfriends like makeup. Once they stopped making you look pretty and feeling good about yourself you swap it, sell it or toss it in trash. No regrets. You never look back cause i nice new shiny prettier more glittery one will come and you'll love it way better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  This.



  Quote: Originally Posted by *dorni* 

... Don't forget Malacca and Baalbek. ...  Stay strong and save the funds.


  Alas, Malacca and Baalbek were my downfall the other day.
  I swear I only stepped into the Sephora in the Gran Via  to look at them.
  Really, just to look at them.
  Well, and test them, too.

  They haven't arrived yet and the viciously sweet SP casually lets drop NARS has a 30% discount on discontinued items, that she hasn't put the items on display yet and would I like a peek at them?

  I "only" ended up with 4 items- a black stylo eyeliner, 2 Andy Warhol shadow sticks, one  in a a gorgeous teal and the other, a perfect violet.
  And a brush.

  The road to hell....


  To our girls who are having health issues with family- all the best. You're all in my prayers.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Nope, haven't been thinking about it.  I'm thinking it means I have unresolved issues with TA.  I haven't purchased it as it hasn't been released here yet... but it was the only one I wanted.  I'm wondering if it's a sign I should get it?  I mean how often does someone dream of buying a very specific lipstick?  Really friggin' weird, lol.


  Lol, yep, maybe you need to get TA. You will continue to dream about it till you do huntee(in my Miss Cleo voice)


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened. I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


 Omg, I'm so sorry to hear that, esp on your mothers bday. How are you and her doing? I will keep you & your family in my prayers. Most definitely stay positive, be strong. Hugs!


----------



## User38 (May 7, 2014)

oh dear... so sorry to hear of all the ladies who are having heartache and family health situations. These are what really touch us in the heart.  Sending my love and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all.  


  as for me and my confrontation.. I nearly did, literally vomit on his Ferragamos.. lol.  I had eaten pistachios (from our dirty eating thread) and some chorizos and wine.. and all this combined with my emotional state made me sick to my tummy.  Not good -- but hey, he gave me a free prescription for some antibiotics which I take when my tummy goes crazy.

  we met.. I had nothing to say except there is nothing to say.  He said he was sorry..seriously duh? ... and I said it's fine. Don't worry.  Can we be friends?  hell no. I don't trust you.  Can we stay in touch?  Hell no, I want to forget you exist.  Can we meet when you return (I leave to see mom later)?  Hell no.. I don't need or want to see your sorry but good looking ass in  this lifetime or the next.


  He tried to kiss me goodbye.. but seriously I did not want him to ruin my lipstick.  Which means, it's really really really over.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  xoxox


----------



## dorni (May 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened.
> I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.








 I feel sorry for you and your parents.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear... so sorry to hear of all the ladies who are having heartache and family health situations. These are what really touch us in the heart.  Sending my love and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thadda girl!  Proud of you!

  You'll move on to a better man in no time, you deserve it and you're worth it. (So L'oreal, I know.)


----------



## PeachTwist (May 7, 2014)

Today has been a good day.

  I've been awaiting some financial news due to my health issues.. and I got it.  Along with one hell of a nice sum in my bank account.

  The funniest thing?

  The only thing I could think to buy with said lump sum was some damn shampoo and conditioner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've also bought some presents for my Mom for her birthday in July and sent her a chunk of money so she can afford to take herself and my brothers clothes shopping as her money is tight at the moment.  I still have a nice big sum left in my bank account and honestly.. I don't know.  I plan to put a good amount into savings but I find it so funny that when I committed myself to the low-buy, mainly for financial reasons, I wanted so much.  Now, I know I can buy whatever I want, whenever I want -- and I don't really have a lemming for anything.

  It was great to finally have some good news.

  I'm still sore and exhausted, as I always will be - but at least now I don't have any financial worries on top of it all.


----------



## Audrey C (May 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Today has been a good day.
> 
> I've been awaiting some financial news due to my health issues.. and I got it.  Along with one hell of a nice sum in my bank account.
> 
> ...


  So glad this has worked out for you. My (unsolicited) financial advice is the same as given to most who receive a lump sum windfall; don't do anything right away. Sit on it for a bit and consider. There's no downside to not spending/investing it right away. If you don't have an emergency fund, maybe it just got funded. 

  @Naynadine, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad; you're in my thoughts.


----------



## NaomiH (May 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Today has been a good day.
> 
> I've been awaiting some financial news due to my health issues.. and I got it.  Along with one hell of a nice sum in my bank account.
> 
> ...


  That's great news Peach! I'm glad you finally got some good news.


----------



## NaomiH (May 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened.
> I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


  Oh I'm so sorry Naynadine! I really hope your dad makes it through.


----------



## NaomiH (May 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear... so sorry to hear of all the ladies who are having heartache and family health situations. These are what really touch us in the heart.  Sending my love and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry to see that Bert was a no good scoundrel, HG, but good for you kicking his butt to the curb! You deserve so much better than that.


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> So glad this has worked out for you. My (unsolicited) financial advice is the same as given to most who receive a lump sum windfall; don't do anything right away. Sit on it for a bit and consider. There's no downside to not spending/investing it right away. If you don't have an emergency fund, maybe it just got funded.
> 
> @Naynadine, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad; you're in my thoughts.


  Thank you, girls  Your supporting words mean so much, you have no idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  He's already feeling better today, big relief! He had a rough evening and night, but today he is a lot better.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Today has been a good day.
> 
> I've been awaiting some financial news due to my health issues.. and I got it.  Along with one hell of a nice sum in my bank account.
> 
> ...


  So happy for you sweetie!! Now you can focus on your health without financial stress hanging over your head. Get some rest and have lots of good days!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 7, 2014)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear. Stay positive as I said, he will be ok, just continue to pray. If it helps for ya I cried last night after I lost my paper...I know petty lol. But I'm emotional now lol now I'm on my way to the hospital to get a cat scan of my lower right abdomen & pelvis...smh So I will def be Praying for the both of us! Stay strong for you mom & try to take the day easy. Family always comes first!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry to hear. Stay positive as I said, he will be ok, just continue to pray. If it helps for ya I cried last night after I lost my paper...I know petty lol. But I'm emotional now lol now I'm on my way to the hospital to get a cat scan of my lower right abdomen & pelvis...smh So I will def be Praying for the both of us! Stay strong for you mom & try to take the day easy. Family always comes first!


  Praying for you beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (May 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry to hear. Stay positive as I said, he will be ok, just continue to pray. If it helps for ya I cried last night after I lost my paper...I know petty lol. But I'm emotional now lol now I'm on my way to the hospital to get a cat scan of my lower right abdomen & pelvis...smh So I will def be Praying for the both of us! Stay strong for you mom & try to take the day easy. Family always comes first!


  I hope everything goes well for you and your cat-scan comes back with good news and not bad.


----------



## ahoythere (May 7, 2014)

Some helpful non-enabling thoughts about Alluring Aquatic for my ladies......

  1. Golden Bronzer appears to be defective, it is not well pressed into the pan and I am sure will fall to pieces after a few uses (there's a pic in the AA thread that I posted of my fingerprint pressed WAY into it). I don't know if they ALL have this problem, but I know I am not the only one who got one like this.  Don't waste your money unless you hear that people are getting properly pressed ones.

  2. Aphrodite's Shell is not really as pink/rosy/cool toned as many NWs were hoping for, so if you are NW you can pretty much skip this.

  3. Fathoms Deep and Soul Serenade EDES are not too different so you don't need both!  Get SS if you want a dark neutral smoky grey/brown or FD if you want a dark smoky grey w a barely hint of purple.  Or skip em both!  Hahah
  They are both FULL of crazy sparkles too for what that's worth.

  I managed to pass on all the lipsticks and glosses so I don't have anything to say about those! 

  Hope that helps someone


----------



## vaisforluvrs (May 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Dad's in the hospital again. It was my mom's birthday today and they went to visit my aunts & uncle to go out and my dad collapsed, they had to call an ambulance. So he's in hospital in a different city now. My mom was crying and couldn't even talk, I seriously thought my dad is dead until she could get the words out and tell me what happened.
> I wanted to reply to a couple of posts but my head is spinning for now. On top of that I just had a 2 hour phone conversation with the friend I talked about earlier in the thread. Didn't turn out how I hoped. Will try to catch some sleep.


Sorry to hear about your Dad! Hope he gets the care he needs to get better soon!

  I remember you mentioning your former friend, and I'm sorry it didn't go well. I hope there is at least some closure to your friendship. You definitely don't need anymore stress or drama in your life right now.

  Hugs to everyone else who is dealing with tough times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope things get better soon for all of you!


----------



## Audrey C (May 7, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> Some helpful non-enabling thoughts about Alluring Aquatic for my ladies......
> 
> 1. Golden Bronzer appears to be defective, it is not well pressed into the pan and I am sure will fall to pieces after a few uses (there's a pic in the AA thread that I posted of my fingerprint pressed WAY into it). I don't know if they ALL have this problem, but I know I am not the only one who got one like this.  Don't waste your money unless you hear that people are getting properly pressed ones.
> 
> ...


  I agree - pretty packaging but I think the entire collection is skippable. I'm not remotely tempted.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 7, 2014)

Well guys the situation with my grandma isn't looking too well. She is still bleeding. My mom is travelling tomorrow but I have to stay here cause of the business. I feel so awful. This was so unexpected because she's never had health issues. I know she is 90 but still you are never ready for this kind of things.   Thank you so much for your kind messages. I will keep you posted.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 7, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind messages. I will keep you posted.


  I'm sorry to hear that! Your family will be in my prayers. I know it is never easy to deal with the sickness of a loved one no matter what their age. I just lost my 99 year old (would have been 100 in June) Great Aunt. Despite her age, there was no shortage of tears.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 7, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> [@]Naynadine[/@] I am sorry to hear that! That must've been so scary! Sending you lots of hugs!   My grandma is at the hospital since she started bleeding pretty badly after going to the bathroom this morning. She was in a very critical state when she got there but thank God she is stable now. She is 90 years old. What sucks is that she lives in Colombia so its not easy for us to go see her but my aunts and uncles are with her. I know she is going to be ok! She is a very strong woman but what sucks is that I don't want her to suffer  I just wish I could see her...





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Well guys the situation with my grandma isn't looking too well. She is still bleeding. My mom is travelling tomorrow but I have to stay here cause of the business. I feel so awful. This was so unexpected because she's never had health issues. I know she is 90 but still you are never ready for this kind of things.   Thank you so much for your kind messages. I will keep you posted.


I am so very sorry my dear. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NaomiH (May 7, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind messages. I will keep you posted.


  Oh I hope your grandma is okay!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 7, 2014)

[@]ILoveMakeup84[/@] I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma.    [@]PeachTwist[/@] :stars: yaaaay!  Girls, my face today is gaw-jus. You know how some days the stars align and your makeup looks amazing? Today's my day.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 7, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind messages. I will keep you posted.


  Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't really know what to say to comfort you but be assured that I'll be thinking of you and your grandma. I hope everything will work out in the end.

  Same goes for Naynadine - I hope your dad feels better. Crossing my fingers that he'll be out of the hospital asap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I've been MIA for the past few days because I was busy with my Alluring Aquatic goodies. No regrets, I love all of them. They're fantastic. Thankfully my mind's on peace now because this collection really stressed me out. I had dreams of it weeks before it was released over here. Other than that no major news from me.


----------



## liba (May 7, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind messages. I will keep you posted.


  Thinking of you and your grandmother. Maybe you can delegate some business for a few days and see her soon.


  Also Naynadine, I'm glad to hear your dad is doing better now. He bounced back much faster this time - it's a good sign.

  HG - you survived The Vomit Comet in one piece. The timing is good! By the time you're ready for someone new, it'll be just when you will be freed from the last responsibilities of your business. Best time to find a real playmate of the best kind!


----------



## NaomiH (May 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you
> So sorry to hear about your grandma. How is she doing today?
> 
> 
> ...


  So glad to hear that!


----------



## boschicka (May 7, 2014)

to @ILoveMakeup84 and @Naynadine


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2014)

liba said:


> Thinking of you and your grandmother. Maybe you can delegate some business for a few days and see her soon.
> 
> 
> Also Naynadine, I'm glad to hear your dad is doing better now. *He bounced back much faster this time - it's a good sign.*
> ...


  TY  He did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm super happy about that.


  I finally received my Chanel brush today, will try it in the next days when I feel more like it.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for your kind words! They help me stay positive! My grandma is still bleeding but stable. They say she is awake and calm.    [@]Naynadine[/@] so happy your dad is doing better! Stay strong and positive!   [@]HerGreyness[/@] you go girl!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 7, 2014)

liba said:


> Couldn't be said better, especially in a low buy thread. I'm on a Low Boy for 2014


  low boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that made me giggle out loud lol


----------



## Starlight77 (May 7, 2014)

@ILoveMakeup84- stable is a good thing. it's good to hear great news. I do hope she heals quickly. please keep us updated! 

@Naynadine  - so sorry to hear again, I do hope that everything goes ok. He seems like a strong man and continues to fight. sending well wishes.

@Paint&Ink Chick
   I do hope everything is ok  please let us know how the tests go.


@PeachTwist
  so happy to hear good news. It's wise to keep it. you have plenty of time to decide if and what you need and it is refreshing to not see a list of makeup you ran to purchase! so happy for you! Financial peace is very important in health recovery. Less stress and you heal faster.









 sending hugs and prayers for all of you ladies.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 7, 2014)

Hugs and love to everybody


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 7, 2014)

Hey lovelies, just wanted to check in & say Heeyy! @Naynadine & @starlight 77,thanks for asking about me, you guys are truly awesome. My test went ok, I'll get my results tomorrow. Just tired, sore & bruised from lab lol. Hope everyone is good,hugs!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So I had a dream last night.  I was.. somewhere with a new MAC counter.  You know in drugstores how they have those things where you take an item out and another one drops down?  Yup, it was like that.  Only, MAC had a BLUE lipstick.. and I picked it up.  But then I saw they had Toying Around from Playland there just 2 across.  So I put the blue back for Toying Around.  WTF?  Amusing dream, though.


  Interesting dream!  I can see that kind of store happening in the future.  A few years ago I moved from Southern California back to my hometown in Pennsylvania.  I had a MAC Pro store very close to me in Cali, and there are none where I live now.  For about 2 years I had a recurring dream that I'd go to the mall and either I couldn't find the MAC store, or I'd get to it and it would be closed.  I think the dream was actually about how much I missed California and how I hated my new life, but it's funny that my mind used MAC to represent everything I missed and could no longer have.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 7, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> [@]Naynadine[/@] I am sorry to hear that! That must've been so scary! Sending you lots of hugs!   My grandma is at the hospital since she started bleeding pretty badly after going to the bathroom this morning. She was in a very critical state when she got there but thank God she is stable now. She is 90 years old. What sucks is that she lives in Colombia so its not easy for us to go see her but my aunts and uncles are with her. I know she is going to be ok! She is a very strong woman but what sucks is that I don't want her to suffer  I just wish I could see her...


  I hope that your Grandma is doing better.  It's hard to be worried about someone who isn't close by.  I hope she is doing better soon.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 7, 2014)

I skipped Playland a few weeks ago, not exactly intentionally, but it happened. I stopped in the store to buy one lipstick l but my friend/MA wasn't there, and I never made it back in, and then I spent the $20 I had set aside on dinner out with my hubby, and then I just lost steam on Playland.   Now that a few weeks have passed, I can look at the lippies and realize they really aren't a complete must-have for me. I didn't NEED one or three or all of them, and I didn't die without them. The lemmings were bad but they passed.   Hopefully I can keep this in mind with every collection. I think it will help me make very edited choices instead of GIMME ALL THE THINGS.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 8, 2014)

This thread has started to have some good effects on me so I wanted to thank everyone who contributes.  Because of the lipstick challenge I've looked through my stash so I remember what I have better.  And I've started organizing everything, not just make-up!  For example, I have A LOT of clothes.  My weight has fluctuated drastically the past few years, so I have a variety of sizes.  Plus I just haven't gotten rid of much.  I get attached.  But recently I've been feeling that I only want to have clothes that I love, that fit well, or that serve a specific purpose.  I've started sorting through everything, and I'm feeling happy to be getting rid of a lot.  I'm giving up things that are more than 1 size  too small.  I have dropped several sizes in a short time before (break-ups and moves to different states), but I'm no longer saving everything just in case that happens. And today I found some old photos of my a Dad that I forgot I had.  Normally I get so sad when I think of him, I miss him so much.  And when I'm depressed or anxious, I usually shop.  But I didn't today!  I even felt some brief happiness when I looked at them.  Typing this is making me cry, though, and that makes me want to buy something nice, but instead I'll go to sleep. Little steps...


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 8, 2014)

burghchick said:


> This thread has started to have some good effects on me so I wanted to thank everyone who contributes.  Because of the lipstick challenge I've looked through my stash so I remember what I have better.  And I've started organizing everything, not just make-up!  For example, I have A LOT of clothes.  My weight has fluctuated drastically the past few years, so I have a variety of sizes.  Plus I just haven't gotten rid of much.  I get attached.  But recently I've been feeling that I only want to have clothes that I love, that fit well, or that serve a specific purpose.  I've started sorting through everything, and I'm feeling happy to be getting rid of a lot.  I'm giving up things that are more than 1 size  too small.  I have dropped several sizes in a short time before (break-ups and moves to different states), but I'm no longer saving everything just in case that happens. And today I found some old photos of my a Dad that I forgot I had.  Normally I get so sad when I think of him, I miss him so much.  And when I'm depressed or anxious, I usually shop.  But I didn't today!  I even felt some brief happiness when I looked at them.  Typing this is making me cry, though, and that makes me want to buy something nice, but instead I'll go to sleep. Little steps...


 Yay! For you. You sound just like me with the shopping & weight, so glad your purging. And something good already came out of it when you found your dads pictures  Keep it up.


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Little steps...


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Little steps...


  What a sweet and honest post. Thanks for sharing your feelings, triumphs, and little struggles with us @burghchick! Keep up all the positive progress! You're in our thoughts hun!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow

* I'm not doing as well with the eyeshadow portion of my challenge. 3 out of 12 days I haven't worn any. When I'm in a hurry I tend to just use Painterly PP all over just to neutralize any discoloration and do lots of mascara. BUT I am still going strong and conquering my lipstick stash. No repeats in 42 days! So even when I don't have time for shadow, I'm still making myself search for a new lippie every day (at least every day I actually wear a lippie). SO, I'm happy to report this challenge is really helping me use my goodies!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 8, 2014)

burghchick said:


> This thread has started to have some good effects on me so I wanted to thank everyone who contributes.  Because of the lipstick challenge I've looked through my stash so I remember what I have better.  And I've started organizing everything, not just make-up!  For example, I have A LOT of clothes.  My weight has fluctuated drastically the past few years, so I have a variety of sizes.  Plus I just haven't gotten rid of much.  I get attached.  But recently I've been feeling that I only want to have clothes that I love, that fit well, or that serve a specific purpose.  I've started sorting through everything, and I'm feeling happy to be getting rid of a lot.  I'm giving up things that are more than 1 size  too small.  I have dropped several sizes in a short time before (break-ups and moves to different states), but I'm no longer saving everything just in case that happens. And today I found some old photos of my a Dad that I forgot I had.  Normally I get so sad when I think of him, I miss him so much.  And when I'm depressed or anxious, I usually shop.  But I didn't today!  I even felt some brief happiness when I looked at them.  Typing this is making me cry, though, and that makes me want to buy something nice, but instead I'll go to sleep. Little steps...


  Big hugs dear!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 8, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@]   I admire your discipline! You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I admire your discipline! You are doing an amazing job!


  Thanks! This "discipline" kinda got me into this massive stash issue in the first place... HeeHee At least now I am focusing more on my current collection instead of hauling like crazy from each new one that comes along! So I feel a tiny bit more disciplined at least! I appreciate you cheering me on!

  How's your grandma doing today?


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 8, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Little steps...


I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. Dealing with loss is so difficult, and the grieving process is not linear. It can be unbelievably hard, I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So glad that this thread is making a difference. Personally, I know that I always appreciate your posts (in all of the threads!)
  I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and hope that today is a happier day.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Hi Pix! May is Lupus Awareness Month, and *May 10 is Put on Purple Day.* Perhaps you can get the LBs to join in!





 "

*This message is from @Medgal07 over on the Theme Makeup thread! She was hoping maybe us Low-Buy ladies would join them and wear purple on May 10th for Lupus Awareness! So let's show our support! You can post your FOTD details here or on the Theme Makeup thread... link is in the first post. YAY! Gonna pull out my purples!*


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's a purple day and it's for a good cause? Count me in!


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2014)

I'm in too!

  Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?

  The health condition I have is called M.E. and May 12th is M.E. day!


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm in too!
> 
> Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?
> 
> The health condition I have is called M.E. and May 12th is M.E. day!


  I'll make sure to wear my blue company shirt and some blue eyeshadow just for you.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm in too!
> 
> Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?
> 
> The health condition I have is called M.E. and May 12th is M.E. day!


  OF COURSE!!! Consider it done my beautiful friend!


----------



## walkingdead (May 8, 2014)

I'm in for both days!!  I want to give a shout out to my daughter -- who turns 12 on May 12 and my son turns 13 on May 16


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm in for both days!! I want to give a shout out to my daughter -- who turns 12 on May 12 and my son turns 13 on May 16


  Awwwwww!! Happy Birthday to your sweet kiddos @walkingdead! They grow up WAYYYYY too fast don't they!? Mine will be in HIGH SCHOOL next year! The horror!
  Have a blast with your "babies!" xoxo


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm in for both days!! I want to give a shout out to my daughter -- who turns 12 on May 12 and my son turns 13 on May 16








 to your kiddos, Walkingdead


----------



## walkingdead (May 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwwwww!! Happy Birthday to your sweet kiddos @walkingdead ! They grow up WAYYYYY too fast don't they!? Mine will be in HIGH SCHOOL next year! The horror! Have a blast with your "babies!" xoxo


  Thanks Pixie!  Yes they grow up soo fast!  We have to cherish every moment! My son is already planning to go to college in the west coast!!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Pixie! Yes they grow up soo fast! We have to cherish every moment! My son is already planning to go to college in the west coast!!


  Wow! What a motivated little dude! That's great that he's so focused... speaks volumes about your good parenting!
  My son wants to wrestle for Penn State. If that happens, he won't be too far away from Ohio. So I'll get to drive and bother him all the time. I can't believe that is only 4 years away! Wowza! I'm not ready!


----------



## walkingdead (May 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Wow! What a motivated little dude! That's great that he's so focused... speaks volumes about your good parenting! My son wants to wrestle for Penn State. If that happens, he won't be too far away from Ohio. So I'll get to drive and bother him all the time. I can't believe that is only 4 years away! Wowza! I'm not ready!


 Sounds like your little guy is focused too! I also have a 9 yr old boy & he's the complete opposite.. I picture growing up to be surfer traveling the world in search of the perfect wave and the older one a computer geek or what do they call the these days "hipsters"


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm in too!
> 
> Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?
> 
> The health condition I have is called M.E. and May 12th is M.E. day!


  Yep! I'll be wearing blue! My sister has M.E or C.F.S. Count me in!

  Edit: I'm in for both!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm in too!  Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?  The health condition I have is called M.E. and May 12th is M.E. day!


  I'm in for both!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm in too!
> 
> Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?
> 
> ...


  happy birthday to the kids!!


----------



## walkingdead (May 8, 2014)

[@]Starlight77[/@]  thanks!


----------



## singer82 (May 8, 2014)

Oh my. Sorry I've been Mia lately. Looks like I missed a lot. So sorry that I wasnt here for you all having a hard time. I feel terrible. Thank goodness there are plenty of wonderful people on here to lend a listening ear. But I'm back and won't ever leave you again!! Lol   @peachtwist, @naynadine, and @ilovemakeup84 My heart and thoughts are with you. I will pray extra for you. And to anyone else struggling, Hang in there! :hug: @debbs. You have overcome so much. Bravo for you for moving forward and taking care of yourself! I truly believe the bad times shape who we are, makes us better. Doesn't seem like it at first. The hurt doesn't seem go away, you just find ways to cope.   @hergreyness You kick as a girl!! You stood up that... excuse my french...asshole. Good for you. He's not deserving of the awesomeness that is you!  And we only have black shirts at work but I will Def rock some blue shadow on the 12th!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 8, 2014)

does anyone have any updates? @Naynadine how's dad? @ilovemakeup84 how's grandma?

@Paint&Ink Chick how did tests go? are you ok?


----------



## singer82 (May 8, 2014)

Annnnd @pixiedancer...I totally realized that I dont think I ever responded to your post about what I said making you tear up. I searched for the post with no avail. But I fondly remember reading it. For the life of me though I can't figure out if I responded. And if not... it meant so much to me reading that. Reading that it made you tear up made me tear up! Lol you are such an astonishing person :hug:


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Annnnd @pixiedancer...I totally realized that I dont think I ever responded to your post about what I said making you tear up. I searched for the post with no avail. But I fondly remember reading it. For the life of me though I can't figure out if I responded. And if not... it meant so much to me reading that. Reading that it made you tear up made me tear up! Lol you are such an astonishing person


  Awwwww babe! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your sweet adorably beautiful soul!! xoxoxo


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> does anyone have any updates? @Naynadine  how's dad? @[COLOR=181818]ilovemakeup84 how's grandma?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]@Paint&Ink Chick [/COLOR] how did tests go? are you ok?


 Hey girl, I'm still waiting for my results maybe tomorrow. Geez, tomorrow is the only day I won't be at a doctor apt. Lol.  I finished my Lit paper, but felt the original was way better..Smh. Algerba tomorrow & I'm done. Thank God!  @Naynadine, who is your family? Big hugs & prayers.  I'd totally be done for the Blue & Purple mu days, sounds fun. Can someone lmk how to post pics? I've tried, but maybe its my stupid smart phone.


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> does anyone have any updates? @Naynadine how's dad? @ilovemakeup84 how's grandma?
> 
> @Paint&Ink Chick how did tests go? are you ok?
> 
> ...


  Big hugs to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay strong!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys! Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes! My grandma is stable and tomorrow she's getting some tests done to know why she's still bleeding. My mom is already there which is good  I will keep you posted! Again thank you so much for your kind words and support! It means a lot to me!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm in too!
> 
> Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?
> 
> The health condition I have is called M.E. and May 12th is M.E. day!


  Not selfish at all PeachTwist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Blue it is for Monday May 12, 2014* to raise awareness & support for M.E. /CFS!!!!
  Thanks for your support too!!!!


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys! Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes! My grandma is stable and tomorrow she's getting some tests done to know why she's still bleeding. My mom is already there which is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that's great news!.. stay strong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of prayers for you and family!


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

I will do blue too! but will get more deets tomorrow....


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll make sure to wear my blue company shirt and some blue eyeshadow just for you.


  You're so, so sweet Naomi.  I'm sure you'll look amazing!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm happy to wear purple!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

I'm a silent visitor to the thread---I'd be a major hypocrite to say I'm interested in a Low Buy.  At my age, I'm on a YOLO buy.  Myself and others have joked that if we
 joined the thread it would go up in flames and/or self destruct.  That's not to say that I don't admire each and _everyone_ of you.  What I see in this thread transcends your 
 individual and collective financial goals.  I see love, I see support, I see friendship---all at a very low cost.  You're all _so amazing!_!!

 To Pixie, @Naynadine, @ILove Makeup84, @HerGreyness, @Paint&InkChick, and Debbs my dear sweet Debbs, and anyone else here going through life's hardships be
 it family illness or loss, relationships or school, I may not know how to Low Buy, but I do know how to pray and to care.  In reading your heartfelt posts I have prayed and I 
 do care.  I wish for nothing but the best for each and everyone of you.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Wow! What a motivated little dude! That's great that he's so focused... speaks volumes about your good parenting! My son wants to wrestle for Penn State. If that happens, he won't be too far away from Ohio. So I'll get to drive and bother him all the time. I can't believe that is only 4 years away! Wowza! I'm not ready!


  Has your son been to PA before?  I assume he'd be going to State College?  (The main campus)


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm a silent visitor to the thread---I'd be a major hypocrite to say I'm interested in a Low Buy.  At my age, I'm on a YOLO buy.  Myself and others have joked that if we joined the thread it would go up
> in flames and/or self destruct.  That's not to say that I don't admire each and _everyone_ of you.  What I see in this thread transcends your individual and collective financial goals.  I see love, I see
> support, I see friendship---all at a very low cost.  You're all _so amazing!_!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PixieDancer (May 8, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Has your son been to PA before? I assume he'd be going to State College? (The main campus)


  My family is from the Pittsburgh area. And yes... I'm a Steeler fan! (WooHoo for our OFL OSU Draft Pick!!) I have a house in Ohio and dual residency here and in Vegas for my show. Penn State has a top knotch wrestling program... so he wants to wrestle there. Big Goals for my little human! HeeHee


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm happy to wear purple!


  Thank you Burghchick


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 8, 2014)

I am happy to wear purple and blue!     [@]HerGreyness[/@] thank you dear! You are too kind!   [@]Medgal07[/@] thank you for your prayers and well wishes! I really appreciate them!   [@]Naynadine[/@] hey sweetie how's your dad?   [@]PixieDancer[/@] you are an inspiration and your discipline is just one of the things I admire in you! You are one of the sweetest, kindest and big hearted people I know! Muaahh!   [@]PeachTwist[/@] how are you feeling today hun? Big hugs!   And to all of you thank you for asking about my grandma! You are all too kind! Love you guys!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 8, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Yay! For you. You sound just like me with the shopping & weight, so glad your purging. And something good already came out of it when you found your dads pictures  Keep it up.


 Thanks!  The first step is admitting that you have a problem, I've heard. I used to think I just bought things because it made me happy, but when I paid more attention I realized that I did it to avoid "bad" feelings, too.  I distract myself by shopping, especially online.  





PeachTwist said:


> I'm in too!  Could I be selfish and ask May 12th everyone wear blue?  The health condition I have is called M.E. and May 12th is M.E. day!  Of course I will!  I like blue e/s and it have blue lip mix, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2014)

My lord you women are so overwhelming and caring, it's impossible to keep up!

  Thank you all so much for those willing to wear blue for M.E. for me and others on the 12th, it means a lot.  It's definitely an illness that doesn't get anywhere near enough attention or focus.

@walkingdead Happy Birthday to your kids!
@Naynadine I hope your Dad is feeling better!
@ILoveMakeup84 Glad to hear your Grandma is stable, hopefully they find out the cause for the bleeding!
@Paint&Ink Chick I hope your test results come out good, but if not know we'll be here for you as you've been for us!

  Have I missed anyone/anything important?  If so, I'm sorry - but I hope whatever is going on for everybody is soon sorted out.  You're all in my thoughts.

  Update on me:

  I'm okay.  Tired and sore, I'm having troubles with my middle finger again - having to keep it in a splint to keep it straight as the pain is just too much otherwise.

  We've had a decorator in the past few days to do our living room and it's finally done so once the gloss has dried I can finally go back to using it, which will be this evening.

  It's 7:30am and I'm having to force myself to stay awake until 9am in hopes of snagging my brother some Eminem tickets as a birthday present.  I seem to be on a roll with getting birthday's sorted, but if I don't manage to get the tickets I have a back-up plan present wise.  His birthday isn't even until August but hey ho, the show is in July so he can have it early.  My Mom is in July, she is officially sorted out.  A new Sewing machine, gift certificate to get her hair done and a massage and two Pandora charms along with the Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Peel Pads kit coming from Sephora as she loves that kinda thing and also some Lancome goodies that I almost want to keep for myself, lol.  The only person I have left to sort out is Dan's Mom because he's utterly useless with presents but I'm really not sure what to get her.

  I have a Dr's appt on Tuesday, finally, which I should be then referred to the Immunologist so more sitting around, twiddling my thumbs and waiting for that appt to come in.


----------



## walkingdead (May 9, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@] what great gifts!  Hope you score the Eminem tickets!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> My lord you women are so overwhelming and caring, it's impossible to keep up!  Thank you all so much for those willing to wear blue for M.E. for me and others on the 12th, it means a lot.  It's definitely an illness that doesn't get anywhere near enough attention or focus.  @walkingdead  Happy Birthday to your kids! @Naynadine  I hope your Dad is feeling better! @ILoveMakeup84  Glad to hear your Grandma is stable, hopefully they find out the cause for the bleeding! @Paint&Ink Chick  I hope your test results come out good, but if not know we'll be here for you as you've been for us!  Have I missed anyone/anything important?  If so, I'm sorry - but I hope whatever is going on for everybody is soon sorted out.  You're all in my thoughts.  Update on me:  I'm okay.  Tired and sore, I'm having troubles with my middle finger again - having to keep it in a splint to keep it straight as the pain is just too much otherwise.  We've had a decorator in the past few days to do our living room and it's finally done so once the gloss has dried I can finally go back to using it, which will be this evening.  It's 7:30am and I'm having to force myself to stay awake until 9am in hopes of snagging my brother some Eminem tickets as a birthday present.  I seem to be on a roll with getting birthday's sorted, but if I don't manage to get the tickets I have a back-up plan present wise.  His birthday isn't even until August but hey ho, the show is in July so he can have it early.  My Mom is in July, she is officially sorted out.  A new Sewing machine, gift certificate to get her hair done and a massage and two Pandora charms along with the Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Peel Pads kit coming from Sephora as she loves that kinda thing and also some Lancome goodies that I almost want to keep for myself, lol.  The only person I have left to sort out is Dan's Mom because he's utterly useless with presents but I'm really not sure what to get her.  I have a Dr's appt on Tuesday, finally, which I should be then referred to the Immunologist so more sitting around, twiddling my thumbs and waiting for that appt to come in.


  Wow, you give good presents!  Does your finger hurt constantly or does it come and go?  Do you like your newly done living room?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I hope your test results come out good, but if not know we'll be here for you as you've been for us!
> 
> Have I missed anyone/anything important?  If so, I'm sorry - but I hope whatever is going on for everybody is soon sorted out.  You're all in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


  Thanks, ladies!

  Didn't score the Eminem tickets - impossible to get on the website to buy them.  S'ok though - back up present is to build him a new gaming computer, which I'll do.  He'll love it.

  My finger does constantly hurt, yeah.  It hurts to bend it, but more to straighten it from being bent so I just keep it in a finger splint to keep it straight.

  I LOVE my living room.  It finally feels like a living room instead of a hospital or something.  Magnolia walls can be alright, but not throughout an entire house.  I'm so pleased.  We have a couple more bits to get and then it'll be done, so I'm really happy with that.  Next we're going to do the hallway and then finally the bedroom.  Finally turning this house into a home!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 9, 2014)

I'm down for the purple and blue. I'll be at a funeral tomorrow, so it'll be purple lips for me. On Monday, I will just wear something blue.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 9, 2014)

@Medgal, Aww...thanks SO much, your words are so kind. I'm just tired of going through things, and keep saying I hope my 40's will be better lol. Despite my long job lose, and this health thing. I can surely say I'm BLESSED! So I just look at this as a chance to get closer to the Lord. And go back to school...again lol. Well to finish the 2nd degree I started back some time.   @Peachtwist, no prob girlie. I luv making new friends & just a kind hearted chick. If I can do or say anything to help...I got you. So still Praying for you, @Naynadine & @ILoveMakeup 84  On a good note, my daughter's. 2nd grade had a Mothers Day Tea, it was so cute ladies. And one portion was "manicures and make over" lol So I'm sportin a cute blue & green mani, lippie compliments of my lil Diva. If I could send her to do all of you guys nails & mu I would. Hugs


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I will do blue too! but will get more deets tomorrow....


 
  I got my filler tooth in.. but still look dumb dumb dumb.

  will  do a big cobalt liner on the 12th.. and pray with you guys.. lots of pain in here recently. glad to see things are picking up though.

  I am thinking a lot about life and will post some ideas next week.. have to attend to mom and this weekend will be sad again.  

  xoxo


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I got my filler tooth in.. but still look dumb dumb dumb.
> 
> will  do a big cobalt liner on the 12th.. and pray with you guys.. lots of pain in here recently. glad to see things are picking up though.
> 
> ...


  Don't be sad HG! The best Mother's day gift you could give your mama is your own happiness!
  We need your sass in here to get us going! 

  Have a nice weekend with your mom... Smile beautiful!


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Cutest. Thing. Ever.
> Have a wonderful Mother's Day Girlie!
> 
> Don't be sad HG! The best Mother's day gift you could give your mama is your own happiness!
> ...


  Thank you so much Pixie..you are a lovely lady and i wish you a very Happy Momma's day too.. enjoy!

  xoxox

  smiling with a fugly toofie.. lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *HerGreyness*
> 
> 
> I will do blue too! but will get more deets tomorrow....
> ...


    You're NOT to be sad. nO.  we won't allow it!   If I have to post racoon pictures until you give up and are not sad again.


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

This ones epic


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

Omg is this how your loaner toofie looks?


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 9, 2014)

[@]mosha010[/@] lmao at these raccoons!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2014)

I don't think there's another single person on this planet that would try to cheer people up with raccoons... but you've done it missy! You are most certainly one unique and silly woman! I love ya @mosha010!


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't think there's another single person on this planet that would try to cheer people up with raccoons... but you've done it missy! You are most certainly one unique and silly woman! I love ya @mosha010!








  Hi wifey! Lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

Wtf


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Wtf


:lmao: ummm


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

@hergrayness


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hi wifey! Lol


  You are toooooo much! I'm peeing my pants! My sexy bathing suit is going to have Depends bottoms pretty soon! LOL


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

Lmfao I'm telling u.  racoons are the greatest.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lmfao I'm telling u. racoons are the greatest.


  I'm getting that vibe! TOTALLY! #MyWifeyRocks


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2014)

Don't forget to wear Purple for Lupus Awareness tomorrow/today! May 10th!!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


  LMFAO! I want what you're drinking! LOL


----------



## Ajigglin (May 9, 2014)

Girl, you better go somewhere with these damn raccoons!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @hergrayness


  Lol and smh


----------



## dorni (May 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Don't forget to wear Purple for Lupus Awareness tomorrow/today! May 10th!!


  Chanel Taboo, Nars Kauai and GotS.


----------



## walkingdead (May 10, 2014)

For Lupus Awareness day  Eyes; From the stila in the moment palette Instinct all over lid to brow bone Impulse glance on the lid Stila purple tang eyeliner  Face Radiant orchid blush from the Sephora Pantone blush palette  Lips MAC Daddy's Little Girl   Have a great Day Everyone!


----------



## Debbs (May 10, 2014)

Pixie, thanks so much for doing the Lupus Awareness Day purple look. Is the raccoons because of the Lupus? I would rather butterfly's, lol. So glad I haven't succumbed to my stressors as is the norm to put me in a crisis mode.  Haven't done my make up as yet however anything to do with SLE I am actively involved and personally  dedicated to. To All Lupus Loves xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg is this how your loaner toofie looks?


  nope.. it's longer and uglier. ugggg

  the guy in your pic actuall has a nice set of choppers


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies of Theme Makeup with a Purpose, thanks so much for putting up with, yet selflessly joining in the 'cause' requests.  I think you're all accustomed to it
> since that's the genesis of the thread.  Nevertheless, I greatly appreciate your support.  I have another request from a fellow Specktrette, our very own PeachTwist
> who also suffers from a debilitating illness, M.E more popularly known in this country as CFS.
> * Monday May 12, 2014 is M.E. Awareness Day*
> ...


----------



## singer82 (May 10, 2014)

Lol the racoons are cracking me up! Love the one with the kitty :haha:


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies of Theme Makeup with a Purpose, thanks so much for putting up with, yet selflessly joining in the 'cause' requests.  I think you're all accustomed to it
> since that's the genesis of the thread.  Nevertheless, I greatly appreciate your support.  I have another request from a fellow Specktrette, our very own PeachTwist
> who also suffers from a debilitating illness, M.E more popularly known in this country as CFS.
> * Monday May 12, 2014 is M.E. Awareness Day*
> ...


  Thank you so much, Medgal.  I've worn purple today for Lupus Awareness Day!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you so much, Medgal.  I've worn purple today for Lupus Awareness Day!  I really appreciate it.


  I wanted to dress or do mu. but I have a purple lip... due to my toofie..



@PeachTwist


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> nope.. it's longer and uglier. ugggg
> 
> the guy in your pic actuall has a nice set of choppers


 
  handsome dude.. lol.

  love those racoons.. would love to have one on a  leash.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't think there's another single person on this planet that would try to cheer people up with raccoons... but you've done it missy! You are most certainly one unique and silly woman! I love ya @mosha010!


  yes she is!  very special !


  and she made me laugh.. despite my toofie and swollen lip today.. lol


  (boy what a week)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 10, 2014)

@mosha010 I love raccoons so all these pics made my day!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 10, 2014)

Hehehe I saved like 20 coon pictures last night. We were cracking up.    Tonight I'll be going out wearing my purple look.  And Monday def doing blue and prob get a few people to do the blue too on IG.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!

Face:
Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
MAC The Perfect Cheek Blush
MAC Lightscapade Highlight
MAC PLW Concealer for Undereyes & Highlight

Eyes:
MAC All That Glitter inner 2/3 lid
MAC Trax outer 1/3 lid & blended into outer v
MAC Trax smudged on lower lashline w/ Smashbox eyeliner
MAC Soft Brown as transition shade in crease
MAC Woodwinked in crease
MAC Blanc Type browbone highlight

Lips:
MAC Heroine Lipstick w/ Heroine Lip Pencil


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

*And Monday we wear BLUE for "M.E. Awareness" to support our girl Peachy (@PeachTwist)!!*


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2014)

@PixieDancer You ROCKED that purple.  Seriously gorgeous, sweets!

  and THANK YOU for Monday!  I can't wait to see what you do for it!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you so much, Medgal.  I've worn purple today for Lupus Awareness Day!  I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> @PixieDancer You ROCKED that purple.  Seriously gorgeous, sweets!
> 
> and THANK YOU for Monday!  I can't wait to see what you do for it!


  Awww thanks doll! I haven't gone all out on my makeup for fun (and for a great cause) in awhile! It felt great!
  I'm so stumped on the blue... because I typically don't wear that color a lot. But I damn sure will work it out for you babe! I'm thinking maybe a fun blue liner...??? Brainstorming!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> @PixieDancer You ROCKED that purple.  Seriously gorgeous, sweets!
> 
> and THANK YOU for Monday!  I can't wait to see what you do for it!
> Awww thanks doll! I haven't gone all out on my makeup for fun (and for a great cause) in awhile! It felt great!
> I'm so stumped on the blue... because I typically don't wear that color a lot. But I damn sure will work it out for you babe! I'm thinking maybe a fun blue liner...??? Brainstorming!


  Say whaaaaat?!  You could totally rock a blue smokey eye, or even a bright blue eye if you wanted!  I love blues.. blues and greens are my fav.  So glad you enjoyed yourself today though!  It helps us to remember why we love make-up so much.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 10, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] you are so beautiful! You look amazing! Purple really suits you


----------



## boschicka (May 10, 2014)

Quote:    


 




  Good gawd, woman!  Beautiful!  How are you someone's mother?!?!  My mother looks like Ernest Borgnine.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!
> 
> Face:
> Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
> ...


  You are gorgeous. It defies logic how gorgeous you are. Today I was at a funeral, so I just did a purple lip-Kaior Rude Girl.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 10, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Good gawd, woman!  Beautiful!  How are you someone's mother?!?!  My mother looks like Ernest Borgnine.


  Lmaoooooooo You know you wrong for that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!
> 
> Face:
> Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
> ...


  You are beautiful!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 10, 2014)

I'm having some serious anxiety issues tonight. I need to sleep cause I have to do stuff with Mom tomorrow but I know there is no way I will sleep if I try to lay down like this.

  I unsubscribed from the Osbourne collection. I don't love anything and there's no sense in getting something cause it's super hyped. The purple lipstick is pretty but I learned from the NYX Macarons that I can't pull off pastels.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 10, 2014)

@PixieDancer  beautiful as always. i loved the look.

@mosha010 the raccoons had me and my son laughing all night. lol so funny


----------



## mosha010 (May 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @PixieDancer  beautiful as always. i loved the look.
> 
> @mosha010 the raccoons had me and my son laughing all night. lol so funny





Starlight77 said:


> @PixieDancer  beautiful as always. i loved the look.
> 
> @mosha010 the raccoons had me and my son laughing all night. lol so funny





Starlight77 said:


> @PixieDancer  beautiful as always. i loved the look.
> 
> @mosha010 the raccoons had me and my son laughing all night. lol so funny


   First and foremost what the hell pixie. This is too much for mah eyes. . . I'm just going to crown you prom queen and that is it.  The rest of us will just have to do being minions.   In all serious note: you looked amazing, and i love how you support all the endeavors and motivate all of us and just have the right thing to say.   Like without coons and everything.  You're just the sweetest earnest wifey ever and everyone in this thread is happy to have you as our fairy low buymother.      @crimsonquill hun I know the anxiety sometimes gets the best of us, have some tea or read a book.   I reread good books I love over and over to lull me to sleep. The swatches and pictures of stuff posted has helped with coming down with a wish list and I keep them all in one place to keep reminding me that there's other things coming up and I shouldn't completely sell my soul to one collection.    @starlight77 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was me when I get my black box lol


----------



## PixieDancer (May 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm having some serious anxiety issues tonight. I need to sleep cause I have to do stuff with Mom tomorrow but I know there is no way I will sleep if I try to lay down like this.
> 
> I unsubscribed from the Osbourne collection. I don't love anything and there's no sense in getting something cause it's super hyped. The purple lipstick is pretty but I learned from the NYX Macarons that I can't pull off pastels.
> Try to relax hun. You are too young to take too much of this life on your shoulders. Deep breathes. Maybe turn down the lights and listen to some relaxing music. I always ask myself if whatever's bothering me will be affecting my life 6 months in the future. The answer is almost always "no." So trust that anything that's on your mind and keeping you from having peace is a temporary thing. Get some rest and enjoy your Mommy time tomorrow!
> ...


  Prom Queen AND Fairy Low Buymother!!!??? WOWZA! I wished you were in charge of shit at my high school! You LURV me!! #MyWifeyLurvsMe I'm damn lucky to have you as my loudest and proudest cheerleader! #ILurvYouBack Thanks sweetness!

  And this raccoon is my FAVORITEEEEEEE! HeeHee


----------



## PixieDancer (May 11, 2014)

I ended up B2M'ing for some lippies I didn't need but I figured "why not" since I wasn't technically buying anything. So they don't "count" right!? I hope not...
  Got TA & HGL from Playland. And Kinda Sexy and Lady Danger from the perm line. Those 2 perm ones have been on my list forever! I have so many B2M's saved up I went for it. I'm going to take my little sister to MAC next week and let her pick up a lippie or 2 with the rest of my B2M's so I'm not tempted to keep trying to hoard more lipsticks. PLUS I'll get "favorite sister" points for getting her lippies! HeeHee Now my big sis is in trouble!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 11, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @PixieDancer  beautiful as always. i loved the look.
> 
> @mosha010 the raccoons had me and my son laughing all night. lol so funny
> 
> ...


 
  Hahah that's funny... Yet so true lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


  Zomg THIS! Thank you, mosha! And Happy Mother's Day to all of our wonderful #teamlowbuy mommas!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I ended up B2M'ing for some lippies I didn't need but I figured "why not" since I wasn't technically buying anything. So they don't "count" right!? I hope not... Got TA & HGL from Playland. And Kinda Sexy and Lady Danger from the perm line. Those 2 perm ones have been on my list forever! I have so many B2M's saved up I went for it. I'm going to take my little sister to MAC next week and let her pick up a lippie or 2 with the rest of my B2M's so I'm not tempted to keep trying to hoard more lipsticks. PLUS I'll get "favorite sister" points for getting her lippies! HeeHee Now my big sis is in trouble!


  Gurl, you deserve a couple of new lippies from time to time! You knocked that purple look out of the park! Stunning. Happy Mother's Day to our Fairy Low-Buy Mother! :bouquet:


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Good gawd, woman!  Beautiful!  How are you someone's mother?!?! * My mother looks like Ernest Borgnine.*
> 
> That made me scream when I read it last night and googled who that was.
> 
> ...


  Love it! Happy Mother's Day to all my Low-Buy ladies!


----------



## Debbs (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mothers Day to all the mothers on the site, mothers to be and women with natural mommy instincts! Applaud yourselves. Pixie, looking hawt as always my gurl. You are so beautiful! It still amazes me that you are drop dead gorgeous and nice at the same time. Very rare combo.  Been low buy two steppin since yesterday. I decided to skip the Osbourne's collection completely, only getting the Pedro blush duo and 2 to 3 es from MB. It is such a relief not to feel so overwhelmed anymore. Potential sale funds will be used to pay towards prior purchases made versus new upcoming collections. I gave my Macy's GCs from my returns that I was saving up for make up to my mom and sis. My mom will be able to get her bday outfit and my sis got a pair of earrings and a top she wanted yesterday evening. No regrets there at all. I think that I should be able to get the AA EDES and ML gloss without directly purchasing them. My Nordies girl will have a few items for me in the event that my plan fall apart. Guess it may be easier for me to totally skip as I am not a lipstick person but it also provides an opportunity for me to help my friends if I have to. I may get a gloss or two along the way depending on how they really are closer to launch time. More pics and reviews may have me interested so will leave a bit of allowance just in case. I tend to prefer glosses like the sparkly AA type of lipglosses versus the creamy pasty like ones such as those in the Playland collection.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day to all of you beautiful, wonderful mothers, step-mom's, mothers-to-be, in place of mothers, grandmothers etc!  I hope you've all had a fantastic day.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 11, 2014)

I don't have any photos of it, unfortunately, but I wore purple and blue today.   NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 UDPP UD Smoked Palette - Mushroom all over the lid, Evidence on the lash lines, a little bit of Backdoor through the outer half or so of my brows Prestige Total Intensity Mascara - Jet Black MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Light Year MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp


----------



## PixieDancer (May 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you
> Aw, that's so cute. How are you?
> 
> 
> ...


  Man gurl! You are really pulling it all together with these upcoming collections! I need to take notes! And how thoughtful to share your GC's with the people you love! I can't say that hearing how selfless you are is shocking... I already knew! Which is why I'm ALL THE WAY #TeamDebbs!

  PS Thank you for the nice compliment too!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 11, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun


----------



## singer82 (May 11, 2014)

Wore Sex Fantasy blush (soft lavender pink), a pinkish purple on my eyes, and Perky gloss (lilac pink) yesterday. Don't have a pic though.  Pixie freaking stunning as usual!  :eyelove:  HAPPY MOTHERS DAY! HOPE ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL MOMMIES OUT THERE GET TREATED LIKE THE QUEEN THAT YOU ARE!:bouquet:


----------



## Starlight77 (May 11, 2014)

happy mother's day to all the mommies, grandmas, godmothers, aunts, sisters etc and anyone with pets because they are 100% mommies too!!! hope you all had a wonderful day!

  my hubby bought me a box of 12 macarons and my son and I literally ate them all within 2 hours, I feel so high on sugar as I don't eat sugary things often. I think I can go run laps around my house at the moment. I just might (not really, but it's a nice thought). omg i'm wired!! lol


----------



## Ajigglin (May 11, 2014)

Nice! My first Mothers Day was nice. Lots of calls, texts, etc. [@]mosha010[/@] remembered it was my first one, which is one of 45,987 reasons why she's awesome. I'm going to be a bit naughty with AA seeing as I got money as a gift. It'll be a present to myself.


----------



## underablanketofstars (May 11, 2014)

Happy mothers day special ladies... Sorry for my silence, dealing with some family issues and will admit I've been self medicating for the stress with makeup.... *shame* but it's effective dammit! Xo to all


----------



## mosha010 (May 12, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Nice! My first Mothers Day was nice. Lots of calls, texts, etc. [@]mosha010[/@] remembered it was my first one, which is one of 45,987 reasons why she's awesome. I'm going to be a bit naughty with AA seeing as I got money as a gift. It'll be a present to myself.


  Aw me love. You're awesome and I can only imagine how it would feel for someone to have their first Mother's Day. I'm looking forward to that in the near future.  I hope you had a great one (which I see you did! Yay moolah!) anyone that put up with a human being inside of them for 9 months deserves a medal and to be treated like a goddess.


----------



## Knope2012 (May 12, 2014)

Hi all! It's been a while but I thought I'd check in. I haven't bought any beauty products in two months due to financial hardship, but now that my husband and I are getting stable again, keeping myself in check will be the real challenge. I have learned just how  much great stuff I have though; and I've identified the real holes in my collection.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 12, 2014)

Hi guys!! I haven't posted in this thread recently but just wanted to let you know that my grandma is going home today!! Yaayy! She is doing great and her situation is under control! Soo happy!  Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes! They certainly helped    Hope everyone's doing fine! Huge hugs to everyone!


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hope everyone's doing fine! Huge hugs to everyone!


  I'm so glad to hear that she is doing better!


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Aw me love. You're awesome and I can only imagine how it would feel for someone to have their first Mother's Day. I'm looking forward to that in the near future. I hope you had a great one (which I see you did! Yay moolah!) anyone that put up with a human being inside of them for 9 months deserves a medal and to be treated like a goddess.


 
  you will soon have lil coons all over the place.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

^ Ditto @ILoveMakeup84 

  hope she feels better very soon!


----------



## walkingdead (May 12, 2014)

Wearing blue for M.E.  Awareness Day!


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

ok, my lippie today was the nudey pink whateverthehellisthename from AA collex (yes I have these already.. sorry guys cannot show) and cannot name directly.. lol

  I did it cause my lip is still swollen slightly from my toofie problem.  It's pretty but I so hate lustres.. with a passion it's almost pathological.

  For the blue day today, I did a YSL cobalt blue liner.. big and thick and nothing else on my eyes except I did do my brows.


  Additionally I added some new attitutde NARS blush.. and that's all she wrote.


  and to share a bit of what's been going on in my life other than AH Bert.. I got this in the horrid haul (which I just started going thru) from Sephora




  pardon the middle finger.. it's just so much easier for a birdie.. lol


----------



## Naynadine (May 12, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hope everyone's doing fine! Huge hugs to everyone!


  Yay! I'm happy to hear she's better


----------



## Audrey C (May 12, 2014)

No blue today I'm afraid. It's not a good colour on me and the closest thing I have to a blue are teal like shades like Parrot.

  Bad allergy day today; I'm not wearing any eye makeup. I'm just wearing Bobbi Brown Stick Skin Foundation, Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer and my daughter's (about to be mine, I think) MAC True Love's Kiss. If I say so myself, I'm looking mighty fetching even with the beady little eye look. I'll still love rocking a red lip when I'm 90.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

^^ NayNay.. you confessin?  I saw you sneaking around the Chanel threads.. lol

  bad bad NayNay


----------



## Naynadine (May 12, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 


^^ NayNay.. you confessin?  I saw you sneaking around the Chanel threads.. lol
bad bad NayNay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Lol, kinda sorta confessing.
  I'm lurking in the Tom Ford thread too, making a mental wishlist, but don't tell anyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The powder was definitely a planned purchase, but yeah... not really happy with it.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol, kinda sorta confessing.
> I'm lurking in the Tom Ford thread too, making a mental wishlist, but don't tell anyone.
> 
> 
> ...


  oh nooooooooo.. the stripey one?  I found it a bit chalky... but in my wine induced state I felt it might have been normal. lol

  TF.. whatttttt? ... nothing new there for now. Wait till fall.. lol  

  I am tellin


----------



## Naynadine (May 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh nooooooooo.. the stripey one?  I found it a bit chalky... but in my wine induced state I felt it might have been normal. lol
> 
> TF.. whatttttt? ... nothing new there for now. Wait till fall.. lol
> 
> I am tellin


  Yes, the pink stripey one. I don't find it chalky, but a bit too powdery, it's not as fine as the Poudre Libre/Compacte. I migth as well apply Poudre Libre and then a random highlighter on top, same thing.
  Oh yeah, the fall stuff is what I was drooling over. The quad and that darker cheek duo thing, don't even know if it's cream or powder.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, the pink stripey one. I don't find it chalky, but a bit too powdery, it's not as fine as the Poudre Libre/Compacte. I migth as well apply Poudre Libre and then a random highlighter on top, same thing.
> Oh yeah, the fall stuff is what I was drooling over. The quad and that darker cheek duo thing, don't even know if it's cream or powder.


 
  oh I am so sorry NayNay.. yes, powdery/chalky.. dust up.. that's why I like the Armani blushes -- they don't dust up at all.  

  yeah TF fall is gonna be gorgeous... I believe it's a powder and a cream combo not sure though. I just hauled like a madwoman from Sephora -- lots of Guerlain, Givenchy, and refuse to buy anything for another decade.. lol


----------



## Starlight77 (May 12, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hope everyone's doing fine! Huge hugs to everyone!
> That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 12, 2014)

My kids and I all have on blue shirts (yes I include them too because it's fun).

  For you @PeachTwist i busted out the wonder woman palette in lady justice. it just doesn't get bluer than that!! I'm also wearing clinique intense midnight liner, mood exposure blush and Dior Incognito lipstick. I love blues....


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol, kinda sorta confessing.
> I'm lurking in the Tom Ford thread too, making a mental wishlist, *but don't tell anyone*.
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey! I heard that! LOL
  Naughty Nay Nay!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun
Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval
          Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

My BLUE MAKEUP for M.E. Awareness Day (for our Peachy!!):

  The Blue Stuff:
  Eyeshadows: Vellum & Naval
  Eyeliner: Lime Crime Lazuli (top), Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Ultraviolet (bottom)
  Mascara: Maybelline Great Lash in Royal Blue

  Lipstick: Urban Decay Native


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you ladies! I am so happy    [@]Naynadine[/@] how's your dad? I hope he is feeling better!   [@]PixieDancer[/@] hot mama!! Seriously you look like a Disney princess! So beatiful! You look great in blue btw!


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My BLUE MAKEUP for M.E. Awareness Day (for our Peachy!!):
> 
> The Blue Stuff:
> Eyeshadows: Vellum & Naval
> ...


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 12, 2014)

@ILoveMakeup84 Yay! It's great to hear that your grandma is doing better!

@PixieDancer Uh, hot mama! Seriously, you can pull off everything. And your hair's gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A happy belated Mother's Day to all of you lovely moms! I hope you enjoyed yourselves yesterday.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 12, 2014)

@PixieDancer so gorgeous!!! You're a beautiful woman inside and out!


----------



## mosha010 (May 12, 2014)

So puuuurrrttyyy!!!!  I didnt do blue makeup cause I had a super serious meeting in the morning and an expired car inspection to deal with so I did very minimal makeup. But I wore a dark blue teal ish shirt and told everyone why I was wearing it lol.      @Pixiedancer you look so adorable!!!! I love that wing and soft makeup.  You look super gorgeous me wifey.  I'll catch up on the threads in a bit.... For the moment I'm food shopping and just got conned into signing up for a newspaper.   It was just 10 bucks and supposedly I'm giving kids a job.  Eeekkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 12, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hi guys!! I haven't posted in this thread recently but just wanted to let you know that my grandma is going home today!! Yaayy! She is doing great and her situation is under control! Soo happy!  Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes! They certainly helped    Hope everyone's doing fine! Huge hugs to everyone!


  I'm so glad to hear that!  I know it is making you so happy!


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

@PixieDancer 

  gorgeous as usual my dear.. you do look great in blue!.. and you do look like a mythical princess


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PixieDancer
> 
> gorgeous as usual my dear.. you do look great in blue!.. and you do look like a mythical princess


  Thanks babe! I know where to go now when I want to be a PRINCESS!!!! SPECKTRAAAAA! 
  You rocked blue liner too... great minds thinkin alike!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My BLUE MAKEUP for M.E. Awareness Day (for our Peachy!!):
> 
> The Blue Stuff:
> Eyeshadows: Vellum & Naval
> ...


   beautiful as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@ILoveMakeup84 is right, you do look like a Disney princess!!


----------



## kanne (May 12, 2014)

Guys, are the Lancome Colour Design monos getting discontinued? They're not available in Australia (I feel like they used to be? Or are they a new product?) so I have to order through Nordstrom - the shipping is $40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I can wait for a few weeks to pick it up. I have to get the eyeshadow in Drama! I haven't been this obsessed about a product in a long time.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> beautiful as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  she just needs that cute golden crown on top and a wand


----------



## Naynadine (May 12, 2014)

kanne said:


> Guys, are the Lancome Colour Design monos getting discontinued? They're not available in Australia (I feel like they used to be? Or are they a new product?) so I have to order through Nordstrom - the shipping is $40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If those are the round single ones I'm pretty sure they have been d/c for a while.


----------



## kanne (May 12, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
  If those are the round single ones I'm pretty sure they have been d/c for a while. 


  Eep! Sounds about right, I was sure they used to be available here!


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I would love to know what you bought from Givenchy, maybe you'd like to share in the Givenchy thread
> 
> 
> I'm running out of words to describe how amazing you look. Just flawless.
> ...


 
  re: lancome... pfft.  they have been gone for what's considered a long time in the cosmetic world.  the dreaded disc.

  re: Givenchy... some blush and lippies.. love those lippies. lol.. I am a horrible horrible person

  don't do much posting in the threads cause sometimes I can't even find them... lol.  Seriously.. we have so so many threads, it gets to be like trying to drive on the Peripherique and not knowing French.  grr.  Why does everyone who just joined get to start a thread.. beats me and takes up space. lol. sorry, jmho.

  sorry to hear about mom and dad.. hope they both feel better very soon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  xoxox


----------



## Naynadine (May 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> re: lancome... pfft.  they have been gone for what's considered a long time in the cosmetic world.  the dreaded disc.
> 
> re: Givenchy... some blush and lippies.. love those lippies. lol.. I am a horrible horrible person
> 
> ...


  Thank you 





  I'm hoping Givenchy will come out with new blush shades. Since they're revamping a lot of things and I assume changing everything to that couture leather look packaging over time I think there's a good chance there will be new shades soon. Then again, that would mean I'd have to stock up on Vintage Pink if they d/c the current ones.
  I haven't tried the lipsticks yet...

  Yup, there are a lot of threads.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My BLUE MAKEUP for M.E. Awareness Day (for our Peachy!!):
> 
> The Blue Stuff:
> Eyeshadows: Vellum & Naval
> ...


  This is such a pretty look, Pixie! I LOVE that you used Vellum. I have loved it since high school... I may even still have it in the larger pot with the screw top lid from the 90s...


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 12, 2014)

I didn't go anywhere this weekend, but I still did purple for lupus and blue for ME.  I was in a creative mood today, so I did a full face for my dear @Peachtwist.  Believe it or not my eye shadow is blue, just darker blue.  The lips are just Cyan Lip Mix.  Did some PS Sunset Beach on my cheeks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  For Lupus I just did the purple lips.  Magenta lip liner and Violetta l/s.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!
> 
> Face:
> Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
> ...


    Pix you're so sweet and so beautiful!  You do a purple look good!!!!  Thank you so, so much!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 12, 2014)

@burghchick You are rocking those lipsticks!!

  I've been waiting for MAC Sin to come back in stock and it's in stock. I'm going to go ahead and pick it up, since it seems to go out of stock often (or at least every time I check for it!). I've also been wanting to try Mehr... unfortunately it's only sold in Pro stores and there isn't one near me so I can't try it, and light pinks make me nervous.

  Though, if I'm honest with myself, half the reason I want it is because I like the name... Reminds me of a Rammstein song that shares the name.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> @burghchick You are rocking those lipsticks!!
> 
> I've been waiting for MAC Sin to come back in stock and it's in stock. I'm going to go ahead and pick it up, since it seems to go out of stock often (or at least every time I check for it!). I've also been wanting to try Mehr... unfortunately it's only sold in Pro stores and there isn't one near me so I can't try it, and light pinks make me nervous.
> 
> Though, if I'm honest with myself, half the reason I want it is because I like the name... Reminds me of a Rammstein song that shares the name.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 12, 2014)

Mehr is sold online, too. I know it doesn't help, but yeah.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mehr is not light pink.. it's like a mauvey pink with some brown.  I posted a pic somewhere here yeserday.. and I am wearing it. It's my addict colour all the time. I get antsy when I run low.. lol.
> 
> You like Sin.. it should be in stock.. unless you mean McQueens Sin?
> 
> ...


  Yeah that's where I was looking at it. Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2014)

My Blue Look in Raising Awareness of and support for ME @ Peachtwist    




Hubs was also happy to get into the act by wearing a blue shirt!

*EYES: *
UDPP MAC *Painterly* PP to lids as a base
Tom Ford Cobalt Rush e/s palette: Icy White                  Blue Purple
Medium Blue            Blackened Blue
NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner, *Rue Bonaparte* to lower waterline



*FACE:*
Chanel *Bronze Universal* makeup base to prime 
 Chanel Double Perfection Lumiére powder Foundation, 8*0 Beige*
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* 5.5, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  


Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate #2*  topped w/*Guerlain **Terracotta Bronzing Powder* *08* Dior *Amber Diamond* highlighter to facial high plains
Guerlain Rose Aux Joues’ Blush Duo, *Peach Boy* o1, blush only
NARS Light Reflecting *Loose* Setting Powder, *Crystal*
MAC Fix + to set
*LIPS:*
Chanel *Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Orange Fougueux 04*

 
*NAILS:*
Illlamasqua *Caress* NP (Cornflower blue)


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yup, it is right now. It just feels weird only ordering one lipstick, I don't know why. Your description of Mehr makes me feel better about it, I have trouble wearing certain shades and it looked like it might wash me out. I may go ahead and pull the trigger - I'm skipping AA, the Osbournes, and probably Lorde too so I don't feel too bad about picking it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's where I was looking at it. Thanks!


  I second HG's raving of Mehr! It's a great lipstick!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *LIPS:*
> Chanel *Orange Intense, *Le Crayon Lèvres Precision Lip Definer YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush *Orange Fougueux 04*
> 
> 
> ...


  I did not google most of the shades in this look... I swear! HeeHee I don't know how much longer I can resist TF or Guerlain bronzers! UGH
  Your look sounds hot! I think we need more Medgal pics!

  Thank you for always coming up with motivation for me to get creative! I honestly put more effort into cause themes than any other reason to do a face of makeup!! And I am 100% certain you started that with me and keep it coming!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You guys are all so wonderfully sweet... I can't even imagine a more amazing group of women! Thank you for "getting" me... Not many women give me a chance in my real world. On here I feel like I have real girlfriends!! It's sooooo nice!  Hot damn woman you can rock a statement lip! great looks!! You look fantastic... You should've found a place to go looking that fierce!   :kiss:


  You are one of the nicest women I know, Pixie!  It's too bad that you are judged by just the way you look without those other women getting to know you.  I was too tired to go anywhere, as I'd only gotten 4 hours of sleep today.  Then  just as I was ready to call it a night  my Mom's ceiling started leaking EVERYWHERE.  she is very stubborn and has to do everything HER way, but when it doesn't work, others have to help fix it (even that has to be done her way).  So frustrating!  So I bailed water in my blue lipstick.


----------



## singer82 (May 12, 2014)

Pixie girrrrl! Looking fierce my friend!  Here's my blue look. I started doing a teal and light green eye look and remembered it's blue day! So I put blue liner on the lower lid and lower lashline.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 12, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Pixie girrrrl! Looking fierce my friend!  Here's my blue look. I started doing a teal and light green eye look and remembered it's blue day! So I put blue liner on the lower lid and lower lashline.


  Beautiful! I love green and blue together!


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 13, 2014)

singer82 said:


>


  That's a lovely look!
  What eyeliner did you use?


----------



## dorni (May 13, 2014)

My post is a bit late, but here's the blue look I did yesterday for @PeachTwist and M.E. awareness day. Inspired by François Nars (Book: Make up your Mind).

  Please excuse the bad picture.









  Nails: Zoya Ibiza


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Pixie girrrrl! Looking fierce my friend!  Here's my blue look. I started doing a teal and light green eye look and remembered it's blue day! So I put blue liner on the lower lid and lower lashline.


   Hello00 nurse!! ! Very pretty I love the look!!!!!!! Those lashes there OMGodness!   Ty for joining the blue parade hun


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

dorni said:


> My post is a bit late, but here's the blue look I did yesterday for @PeachTwist and M.E. awareness day. Inspired by François Nars (Book: Make up your Mind).
> 
> Please excuse the bad picture.
> 
> ...


   Nice soft wing! Very pretty


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 

 

  Ariel is my FAVORITE Disney priness EVERRRRRR! I never understood why that damn girl wanted to be a human! LOL




  Me neither! I always thought she was silly for wanting legs, I would of found a way to turn Eric into a merman. lol


----------



## dorni (May 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Nice soft wing! Very pretty


  Thank you!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 13, 2014)

As Kelly Osborne swatches are rolling in, I think im going to try hard to skip as much of it as possible. I have dupes for most of the colours it seems.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My PURPLE LOOK for Lupus Awareness!
> 
> Face:
> Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
> ...


u are so beautiful women


PixieDancer said:


> My BLUE MAKEUP for M.E. Awareness Day (for our Peachy!!):  The Blue Stuff: Eyeshadows: Vellum & Naval Eyeliner: Lime Crime Lazuli (top), Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Ultraviolet (bottom) Mascara: Maybelline Great Lash in Royal Blue  Lipstick: Urban Decay Native


my goodness and did I read that u have a grown son can't be he must still be a infant u stunna on em lol    





burghchick said:


> I didn't go anywhere this weekend, but I still did purple for lupus and blue for ME.  I was in a creative mood today, so I did a full face for my dear @Peachtwist.  Believe it or not my eye shadow is blue, just darker blue.  The lips are just Cyan Lip Mix.  Did some PS Sunset Beach on my cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful u make blue lips look great honestly u making me want to try a blue lippies soooooo pretty


singer82 said:


> Pixie girrrrl! Looking fierce my friend!  Here's my blue look. I started doing a teal and light green eye look and remembered it's blue day! So I put blue liner on the lower lid and lower lashline.


so beautiful your eyes are stunning I really love this look


----------



## allthingsglam (May 13, 2014)

I have not been in this thread in awhile I would have did a blue look for [@]PeachTwist[/@]and the purple look u all look amazing loves


----------



## allthingsglam (May 13, 2014)

dorni said:


> My post is a bit late, but here's the blue look I did yesterday for @PeachTwist  and M.E. awareness day. Inspired by François Nars (Book: Make up your Mind).  Please excuse the bad picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Nails: Zoya Ibiza


beautiful


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Awww thanks hun! And YES... my son will be in HIGH SCHOOL next year! The horror! LOL
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That wing is awesome! What eyeshadow shade is that!? I love this look!


  Thank you, Pixie. Loved your blue liner, btw.

  MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in 3L smudged on the upper lashline, MUFE e/s #60 blended over the pencil and winged out and lastly the lighter blue from the EL Blue Dahlia palette all over the lid and blended into crease and wing. That last blue is a bit brighter irl
  I haven't used that palette before because I never thought that so much blue could work for me. I think I will try this look next time with MAC Bottle Green and Kelly e/s. Haven't used those as well.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

dorni said:


> Thank you, Pixie. Loved your blue liner, btw.
> 
> MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in 3L smudged on the upper lashline, MUFE e/s #60 blended over the pencil and winged out and lastly the lighter blue from the EL Blue Dahlia palette all over the lid and blended into crease and wing. That last blue is a bit brighter irl
> I haven't used that palette before because *I never thought that so much blue could work for me*. I think I will try this look next time with MAC Bottle Green and Kelly e/s. Haven't used those as well.


  Well it works fabulously! And I think a geen version of this would look equally fabulous... Bottle Green is one of my favs! I have, but have shamefully never touched Kelly eyeshadow. It's long over-due! Post a pic when you try it out! I never think to wing out my shadow like that and it looks bad ass!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 13, 2014)

Hi ladies.   I've been at my Moms since last night as I had a Drs appt today and currently in car headed home.  Haven't had good news and I've more bad news re: my Mom so I'll update everyone tomorrow and catch up properly.  I just want to say a MASSIVE thank you for all who participated in M.E. Awareness Day for me.  You are all so unbelievably kind, caring and supportive and I love you all tremendously. You're like my second family. Thank you all so much.  I hope you're all doing well. Xxx


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I hope you're all doing well. Xxx


  Hope things aren't too bad babe! Let us know. We are thinking of you! 
  And YES... we are International Sisters!!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I hope you're all doing well. Xxx


  Oh I'm sorry you didn't get good news, but I hope it wasn't too horribly bad. Giant hugs to you from Texas!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 13, 2014)

So sorry for you. I hope this is not that bad though . Hugs from France !


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 13, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@] so sorry you received bad news sweetie! Hope things aren't too bad though! Big hugs!


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

oh dear @PeachTwist saying a prayer for you and mom.. hope all turns out well


----------



## walkingdead (May 13, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Pixie girrrrl! Looking fierce my friend!  Here's my blue look. I started doing a teal and light green eye look and remembered it's blue day! So I put blue liner on the lower lid and lower lashline.


  Singer82 you're gorgeous too!


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Singer82 you're gorgeous too!


 
  wow Singer.. you look amazing!


----------



## walkingdead (May 13, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I didn't go anywhere this weekend, but I still did purple for lupus and blue for ME.  I was in a creative mood today, so I did a full face for my dear @Peachtwist.  Believe it or not my eye shadow is blue, just darker blue.  The lips are just Cyan Lip Mix.  Did some PS Sunset Beach on my cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 13, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies.   I've been at my Moms since last night as I had a Drs appt today and currently in car headed home.  Haven't had good news and I've more bad news re: my Mom so I'll update everyone tomorrow and catch up properly.  I just want to say a MASSIVE thank you for all who participated in M.E. Awareness Day for me.  You are all so unbelievably kind, caring and supportive and I love you all tremendously. You're like my second family. Thank you all so much.  I hope you're all doing well. Xxx


  So sorry to hear that, Peach.  I'll be praying that things get better soon.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 13, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> beautiful as always   @ILoveMakeup84  is right, you do look like a Disney princess!!


  I don't watch much Disney, but I thought about it and they're right!  You just need a sparkly dress, a tiara, and a wand.  Prettiest, nicest Disney princess ever!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this...
  I had a fall from grace ladies! I over-bought from AA's! My limit was kicked to the curb and I fell victim to that beautiful packaging! My limit of 3 items... out the window! 
  I. Bought. EIGHT. Things. From. AA.

  *hangs head and awaits @mosha010 to come and take my "Fairy Low Buymother" crown*


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this...
> I had a fall from grace ladies! I over-bought from AA's! My limit was kicked to the curb and I fell victim to that beautiful packaging! My limit of 3 items... out the window!
> I. Bought. EIGHT. Things. From. AA.
> 
> *hangs head and awaits @mosha010 to come and take my "Fairy Low Buymother" crown*


  I'm taking your crown darling... and your wand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I see you!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I'm taking your crown darling... and your wand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had this coming! *hands over the baubles*


----------



## walkingdead (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I'm taking your crown darling... and your wandhboy:   I see you!:haha:


  LOL!


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I had this coming! *hands over the baubles*


 

  gets Pixie a seat and places in the corner


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this...
> I had a fall from grace ladies! I over-bought from AA's! My limit was kicked to the curb and I fell victim to that beautiful packaging! My limit of 3 items... out the window!
> I. Bought. EIGHT. Things. From. AA.
> 
> *hangs head and awaits @mosha010 to come and take my "Fairy Low Buymother" crown*


You're still my Fairy Low Buymother.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're still my Fairy Low Buymother.


  You're not supposed to cheer me up when I'm in trouble! Damn I wish you were my sister growing up instead of the poopie teasers I had! LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

It's NOT a defense by any means... But I'm such a sucker for the ED formula! I initially didn't even want much from this collection. The lippies bore me. But those little eyeshadows snuck up on me! And ED BRONZER!!!! I couldn't say no. I had a list and EVERYTHING! I think the early PRO launch took me by surprise and threw me off balance. But I WILL be happy to get my box. Not even gonna lie. AND I have done very well skipping collections altogether... so maybe I can only be in time out for a little while???


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer*
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this...
> ...


    Just gonna call you fairy low mother from now on.  Lol.    Jk.  Listen she without sin may cast the first empty... I know this collection was overwhelming. All that teal package with it's pretty fake drops on it... I don't blame you.  I cancelled low buy for this collection.  And getting my Ish together in the upcoming coll../ Just make a plan and reassess.  We all fall off the wagon and you're loved and forever be our dairy low mother (typos increase across the post cause I'm sooo sleepy already! Srf? I meant to type wrf. Wtf! (That one).


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's NOT a defense by any means... But I'm such a sucker for the ED formula! I initially didn't even want much from this collection. The lippies bore me. But those little eyeshadows snuck up on me! And ED BRONZER!!!! I couldn't say no. I had a list and EVERYTHING! I think the early PRO launch took me by surprise and threw me off balance. But I WILL be happy to get my box. Not even gonna lie. AND I have done very well skipping collections altogether... so maybe I can only be in time out for a little while???


Oh those eye shadows are mighty lovely and I'll admit to being real tempted to buy them as well. I also think that since you've done so incredibly well that this is a well deserved splurge.


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You're not supposed to cheer me up when I'm in trouble! Damn I wish you were my sister growing up instead of the poopie teasers I had! LOL


I can't help it! I like to console! lol My brother was such a buttface when we were growing up! lol


----------



## Naynadine (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this...
> I had a fall from grace ladies! I over-bought from AA's! My limit was kicked to the curb and I fell victim to that beautiful packaging! My limit of 3 items... out the window!
> I. Bought. EIGHT. Things. From. AA.
> 
> *hangs head and awaits @mosha010 to come and take my "Fairy Low Buymother" crown*


  Aw, you have been doing great so far, you have organized your stash and you have been sticking to your limit until now, and I'm sure you will get back on the low-buy path after this little 'incident', lol.

  Need to go back and reply to posts tomorrow.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Jk. Listen she without sin may cast the first empty... I know this collection was overwhelming. All that teal package with it's pretty fake drops on it... I don't blame you. I cancelled low buy for this collection. And getting my Ish together in the upcoming coll../ Just make a plan and reassess. We all fall off the wagon and you're loved and forever be our dairy low mother (typos increase across the post cause I'm sooo sleepy already! Srf? I meant to type wrf. Wtf! (That one).


  lol.. the wagon ran over Pixie and I am gonna post her new corner chair again


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

Hahahahhahahahahhahaha omg you excecuted pixie !!!!!! Hahahaha OMG @HG ... Let me NOT recall certain wagon you fell off in Italia hahahaha.  Plus after this collection I think me and a couple of others are going to be lining up to sit there ... Wagon FALLEN!


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

Love the new avi, Pixie! lol


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahahhahahahahhahaha omg you excecuted pixie !!!!!! Hahahaha OMG @HG ... Let me NOT recall certain wagon you fell off in Italia hahahaha. Plus after this collection I think me and a couple of others are going to be lining up to sit there ... Wagon FALLEN!


  hangs head.. but I have stayed away from low buy since then out of sense of shame


----------



## Naynadine (May 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if Pedro strapped me to that chair.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I wouldn't mind if Pedro strapped me to that chair.








  bad bad NayNay...

  lmao


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Nooooo I'm just kiddeennn don't hang head.  You had a special spenditure out of sheer heartbreak. You get special passes from low buy.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Nooooo I'm just kiddeennn don't hang head. You had a special spenditure out of sheer heartbreak. You get special passes from low buy.


  WHEW.. ok

  Straps Pixie to the Chair


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> hangs head.. but I have stayed away from low buy since then out of sense of shame


  We already told you... there's no quitting low-buy group! You come and pay 'yer dues missy!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> WHEW.. ok
> 
> Straps Pixie to the Chair


  Look at my sad avi! Nooooooooo!


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Hahahah rascal


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 13, 2014)

Lets call Pedro because I am headed to that chair too. At least if I am going to get electrocuted I want it to be as pleasant as possible! Lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 13, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] I don't blame you! AA is extremely tempting! You deserved that haul too!   Now that being said go sit in that chair lol!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Now that being said go sit in that chair lol!


  Ahhahahahaaahahaaaaa! OK! Do what you will with me you evil broads!


----------



## Audrey C (May 13, 2014)

After catching up on the thread all I want to know is what's the point of being strapped into a chair like that if you can't get your knees farther apart?


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> After catching up on the thread all I want to know is what's the point of being strapped into a chair like that if you can't get your knees farther apart?


  it's Sparky.. the electrocution chair.. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I did not google most of the shades in this look... I swear! HeeHee I don't know how much longer I can resist TF or Guerlain bronzers! UGH
> Your look sounds hot! I think we need more Medgal pics!
> 
> Thank you for always coming up with motivation for me to get creative! I honestly put more effort into cause themes than any other reason to do a face of makeup!! And I am 100% certain you started that with me and keep it coming!


 






Oh no you don't Pix....Hubs has been doing my hair since I had surgery---the easiest thing is for him to brush it all to one side---hence a side pony.  You don't want to see pics---I promise you. The physical therapist noted one of my recovery goals is to be able to comb my own hair---I told him that should be number one.  Hubs is a sweetheart of a guy but and an amazing partner  but a hair stylist he is NOT!

​You inspire me too with your fab looks.  I love hearing what everyone is wearing because someone mentions a wonderful product that I love but for some reason haven't used in a while---it's nice to rediscover those lost loves!

And yes, there are some real gems in the TF line and the Guerlain bronzers are ALL THAT, and THEN SOME



When you're ready!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @PixieDancer
> 
> gorgeous as usual my dear.. you do look great in blue!.. and you do look like a mythical princess


  HG, I told Pix she didn't look real---so angelic and other world-like!  Stunning!


----------



## ChosenOne (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Holy CRAP! Shit just got REAL in low-buy! LMFAO


  I literally laughed out loud at this!!!! 

  Since I haven't done a low-buy report in quite some time (have I ever, actually?  I'm still pretty new to this thread), I would like to report that April was a month of pretty big spending, thanks mostly to the Sephora sale.  But I was figuring that would happen since I waited months to buy a few things I wanted just so I could get them during the sale.  As for MAC, I bought 3 lipsticks from Playland and one blush from Proenza and that's it for the month of April.  I am sticking firmly to my plan of not buying any makeup from the end of April until the end of the summer, with my previously stated exceptions of 1) everyday staples, such as my mascara, black eyeliner, primer, foundation, and 2) one self-allowed MAC purchase of 1 or 2 lipsticks from Pedro (can he hand them to me personally?) and _maybe _one compact from AA, if it's still around by the time Pedro's collection comes out.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I literally laughed out loud at this!!!!
> 
> Since I haven't done a low-buy report in quite some time (have I ever, actually?  I'm still pretty new to this thread), I would like to report that April was a month of pretty big spending, thanks mostly to the Sephora sale.  But I was figuring that would happen since I waited months to buy a few things I wanted just so I could get them during the sale.  As for MAC, I bought 3 lipsticks from Playland and one blush from Proenza and that's it for the month of April.  I am sticking firmly to my plan of not buying any makeup from the end of April until the end of the summer, with my previously stated exceptions of 1) everyday staples, such as my mascara, black eyeliner, primer, foundation, and 2) one self-allowed MAC purchase of 1 or 2 lipsticks from Pedro (can he hand them to me personally?) and _maybe _one compact from AA, if it's still around by the time Pedro's collection comes out.


  Oh dear swooney Pedro... I'll send him straight over to your place when I get done with him! I think I'm in line after HG... LOL

  Good job on the goals doll!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this... I had a fall from grace ladies! I over-bought from AA's! My limit was kicked to the curb and I fell victim to that beautiful packaging! My limit of 3 items... out the window!  I. Bought. EIGHT. Things. From. AA.  *hangs head and awaits @mosha010  to come and take my "Fairy Low Buymother" crown*


  *clutches pearls and faints* How were you able to buy? Is it up somewhere already?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 13, 2014)

Its up at PRO!


----------



## Calla88 (May 13, 2014)

*PixieDancer*, saw  the ED shadows overseas , swatched them and wanted all of them and felt the same way about the ED bronzers so I know I will fall way off the wagon during the release! I know how you love ED formula , so I'm going to be right there with you!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 13, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *PixieDancer*, saw  the ED shadows overseas , swatched them and wanted all of them and felt the same way about the ED bronzers so I know I will fall way off the wagon during the release! I know how you love ED formula , so I'm going to be right there with you!


 Glad I'm getting a little understanding with this one! I wasn't expecting to like the shadows so much! They were the things that threw off my whole list...  I'll be awaiting your confession Calla!! Heehee


----------



## singer82 (May 14, 2014)

Omg thank you so much everyone for the compliments! I'm humbled and honored to be amungst such amazing people. You made me feel so good! Got a couple compliments at work about my look. So was happy to say it was for a wonderful cause! I'm so thankful to have you in my life. I love this community so much! :bigheart:


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Just gonna call you fairy low mother from now on.  Lol.    Jk.  Listen she without sin may cast the first empty... I know this collection was overwhelming. All that teal package with it's pretty fake drops on it... I don't blame you.  I cancelled low buy for this collection.  And getting my Ish together in the upcoming coll../ Just make a plan and reassess.  We all fall off the wagon and you're loved and forever be our dairy low mother (typos increase across the post cause I'm sooo sleepy already! Srf? I meant to type wrf. Wtf! (That one).


  Mosha, a raccoon ate my stray cat's food tonight and I thought of you.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 14, 2014)

Eggs are dropping in here too it appears!!   Off to work soon where I'll be stalking AA a bit.. We'll see what goes down. After [@]PixieDancer[/@]'s "incident" I'm sure whatever I end up with will seem tame.. will try not to let that be an influence.. lol.


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

burghchick said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Just gonna call you fairy low mother from now on.  Lol.    Jk.  Listen she without sin may cast the first empty... I know this collection was overwhelming. All that teal package with it's pretty fake drops on it... I don't blame you.  I cancelled low buy for this collection.  And getting my Ish together in the upcoming coll../ Just make a plan and reassess.  We all fall off the wagon and you're loved and forever be our dairy low mother (typos increase across the post cause I'm sooo sleepy already! Srf? I meant to type wrf. Wtf! (That one).
> ...


    Awww thinking ur stray cat has to catch a few lessons on how to live in the wild! Lol   Go Coons! Strike again


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this... I had a fall from grace ladies! I over-bought from AA's! My limit was kicked to the curb and I fell victim to that beautiful packaging! My limit of 3 items... out the window!  I. Bought. EIGHT. Things. From. AA.  *hangs head and awaits @mosha010  to come and take my "Fairy Low Buymother" crown*


  I'm one of the last who would banish you, you're too nice!  And who can resist this beautiful collection, anyhow?  I think we have to indulge occasionally or we feel too deprived and then we binge.  I think this will be a big collection for mr, too.  I've revised my Moody Blooms list down substantially, so this is my big buy for the summer. I'll let the other ladies punish you in the chair.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Awww thinking ur stray cat has to catch a few lessons on how to live in the wild! Lol   Go Coons! Strike again


  Oh, "KittyCat" (of unknown gender) is wise.  He/she came to eat even before the coons.  But left some in the bowl, which I didn't bring inside soon enough (sometimes Kitty comes back for round 2).  But kitty has a floppy ear now and scratches above it's eye, so it ranks above all others in my "you poor thing, let me help" agenda.    The coons are fat this year, they don't need my help.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this... I had a fall from grace ladies! I over-bought from AA's! My limit was kicked to the curb and I fell victim to that beautiful packaging! My limit of 3 items... out the window!  I. Bought. EIGHT. Things. From. AA.  *hangs head and awaits @mosha010  to come and take my "Fairy Low Buymother" crown*


 It's a low buy and you have done great on a low buy. It was never a "can't ever splurge buy". Enjoy your goodies and just make sure you will use and like them all. If not throw in CB right away. Just don't keep stuff unused in boxes things (like me) and there should be no guilt. Enjoy the stuff!! I want to know what you got!! Send it in pm or Put it in a spoiler so those tempted don't have to see. The makeup addict in me needs to know. Lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

burghchick said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Awww thinking ur stray cat has to catch a few lessons on how to live in the wild! Lol   Go Coons! Strike again
> ...


   Kitty cat is adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calla88 (May 14, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Enjoy the stuff!! I want to know what you got!! Send it in pm or Put it in a spoiler so those tempted don't have to see. The makeup addict in me needs to know. Lol


  Me too* PixieDancer*, especially since I love many of the same  eye shadows that you do.


----------



## trina11225 (May 14, 2014)

I've been doing very good with my low buy. I've been enjoying what I have and using it. If i pick up a color that looks like what I have at home. It goes back. Far cry from last year. (Thank God no Riri this year or any other celebs I connect with) Plus I'm looking for a new job. (If any one knows of any thing in NYC, message me please.)  But at the end of the day this is makeup and no one should bad if we hapen to spoil ourselves every now and then.  Not the worst habit.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 14, 2014)

I've been so-so on my low buy. But the one thing I can say is that I have made NO impulse purchases!!! Which is a great improvement for me, as I was really bad to do that. Everything I've bought, I've thought about for at least a few days.


----------



## trina11225 (May 14, 2014)

Def been doing less impulse, and when I do those are usually a return.


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> After catching up on the thread all I want to know is what's the point of being strapped into a chair like that if you can't get your knees farther apart?


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

My low buy went to shit.  (Sits in corner. Next to chair. . Lol.  But I anticipated it... The other collections are a mostly skip. Only getting three lippys of Osbournes and skipping lorde and moody. Somy big large list for Aa doesn't seem so bad


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  Oh god, I'm so sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish you lots of strength and I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.











 I'm really sorry. Keep your head up.


----------



## NaomiH (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  Oh I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Big, big, big hugs and happy thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## singer82 (May 14, 2014)

Oh my sweet Pixie. I too have quite a list. You're not alone!  :hug:  Stila liquid liner Bora Bora. 


Sylvia60 said:


> That's a lovely look! What eyeliner did you use?


  So sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you and your family during this difficult time.  





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

@ILoveMakeup84 

  Anna, so sorry to hear of your loss.  Console yourself with the fact that she had a wonderful life and gave you so  much love to share.  My prayers and best wishes for you and family.


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> My low buy went to shit. (Sits in corner. Next to chair. . Lol. But I anticipated it... The other collections are a mostly skip. Only getting three lippys of Osbournes and skipping lorde and moody. Somy big large list for Aa doesn't seem so bad


  not a problem darling.. I have a big supply of Sparky Chairs -- in all sizes and colours. lol


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


>


 
  NayNay.. sorry about yoru friend and yes, in your case, the un lowbuy is justifiable. (I am the Judge and Jury here) lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  I'm so sorry.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  Oh my dear, I am so so sorry to hear about your Grandma's passing but you are right, she is in a good place. My condolences.


----------



## cocofiere (May 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm a silent visitor to the thread---I'd be a major hypocrite to say I'm interested in a Low Buy.  At my age, I'm on a YOLO buy.  Myself and others have joked that if we
> joined the thread it would go up in flames and/or self destruct.  That's not to say that I don't admire each and _everyone_ of you.  What I see in this thread transcends your
> individual and collective financial goals.  I see love, I see support, I see friendship---all at a very low cost.  You're all _so amazing!_!!
> 
> ...


  I'm so sorry for your loss and my prayers are with you and your family to be strong and find peace in the midst of the storm.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 14, 2014)

I just found a new reason to low-buy.

  IDK if there are any other Simmers here but...

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZmtGfTj-to

  LOOK AT THIS ITS GLORIOUS I HAVE TO HAVE IT THE DAY IT COMES OUT IDK MAYBE I'LL PREORDER

  Okay sorry. But I have to have this and I think it'll be about $60 when it comes out so I'll put back a little money here and there for it.


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HerGreyness said:


> @ILoveMakeup84
> 
> Anna, so sorry to hear of your loss.  Console yourself with the fact that she had a wonderful life and gave you so  much love to share.  My prayers and best wishes for you and family.


     @ilovemakeup84 I'm so so so so very sorry about your loss. Grammas are the coolest and I can't even begin imagine the sorrow in your heart.  Sending u my prayers and hugs.      @hg: yea I need a small chair so I can reach the floor lol. But with arm restraints and possibly a muzzle so i can't order through the phone or ordering Siri to type for me.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm glad it's a little quiet in here... Maybe no one will see this...
> I had a fall from grace ladies! I over-bought from AA's! My limit was kicked to the curb and I fell victim to that beautiful packaging! My limit of 3 items... out the window!
> I. Bought. EIGHT. Things. From. AA.
> 
> *hangs head and awaits @mosha010 to come and take my "Fairy Low Buymother" crown*


  Ooh you're naughty.  S'ok, I broke my low-buy too.


----------



## lyseD (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


Sorry to hear, I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  I'm so sorry for your loss, hon.  May she Rest In Peace with your Grandpa.  She's in a better place.  We're here for you for anything.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2014)

So a quick update before I go to bed in a couple mins:

  My Dr says I need to have steroid injections in my right hand to make it usable properly again.  No idea how long I'll have to wait for that treatment to start.  He's had a letter from the liver specialist dated to friggin' March (WE'RE IN MAY) telling him he wants more bloods and a liver biopsy -- I'm hoping to god that he's just misread my notes because I had a liver biopsy last August and it was the most painful thing I've ever experienced.  Fingers crossed on that.  The bloods are still being taken though as they now want to check calcium levels and are checking again for diabetes, lupus, anaemia etc.  He's also requested an internal exam (as ladies, we can all cringe at the thought) be done to check my pelvic muscles aren't completely useless as I'm having extreme issues controlling my bladder and it's also overly sensitive.  Wetting oneself at 23 is not something you get a gold star for.

  As for my Mom:  We found a lump a couple months back and she was sent for an xray but they messed it up and never fixed it.  They've now found a 2nd lump and are sending her for a CT scan.  We're *hoping* it's nothing, because she also has her own medical issues she's dealing with (bowel incontinence waiting on surgery) -- cancer is the last thing we need to happen.  No one deserves it of course, not trying to say anyone does.. but my god if we could just catch a break for once.  That'd be nice.

  I've spent all of today in bed.  I was downstairs for an hour and felt so shaky/light headed/dizzy that I just took my butt back up.  I've slept the entire day.  Dan came home and helped me by staying upstairs so I could shower and be on hand to help me if I fell - thankfully didn't.  But I've taken all my meds.  Pain meds, sleeping meds and the other 3 I'm on regularly.. so I'm about headed to crash and hopefully sleep all night.

  I don't think I've forgotten anything.

  Other than of course a massive thank you again to all who took part in wearing blue for M.E. on Monday.  I really appreciate it!  The M.E. charity in the UK is only £51K away from being able to afford to do a clinical treatment trial on a new medicine to see if it helps us.  The goal is £350,000 - we're at £299K last I checked.  So close!  I'd love to be a part of the trial but have no idea how I could go about applying.  Something I'll need to look into when I have the ability to do so.

  Gonna head to bed.  Hopefully tomorrow won't be as bad and I can try to catch up on everything.

  Thank you all again for being here for me.  For listening to me rant/complain and being the pick-me-up I need.  You're all the most genuine, kind-hearted, caring and amazing people I've ever come across.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Kitty cat is adorable!!!!!!!!!


  Isn't it?  Just beautiful.  I am slowly and surely winning it's trust.  Yesterday it let me get closer to it than ever.  Still won't let me touch it, but eventually it will.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  Praying for you and your family in this moment of loss.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 14, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So a quick update before I go to bed in a couple mins:
> 
> My Dr says I need to have steroid injections in my right hand to make it usable properly again.  No idea how long I'll have to wait for that treatment to start.  He's had a letter from the liver specialist dated to friggin' March (WE'RE IN MAY) telling him he wants more bloods and a liver biopsy -- I'm hoping to god that he's just misread my notes because I had a liver biopsy last August and it was the most painful thing I've ever experienced.  Fingers crossed on that.  The bloods are still being taken though as they now want to check calcium levels and are checking again for diabetes, lupus, anaemia etc.  He's also requested an internal exam (as ladies, we can all cringe at the thought) be done to check my pelvic muscles aren't completely useless as I'm having extreme issues controlling my bladder and it's also overly sensitive.  Wetting oneself at 23 is not something you get a gold star for.
> 
> ...


  Miss Peach, you're definitely going through some rough times. I hope you and your mother catch a few of those breaks you need if just to have a bit of a breather from the crap. I will cross my fingers and toes that you won't have to do a liver biopsy again. I've found all biopsies to be pretty damn uncomfortable... personally, I bawl like a toddler before I get poked for anything. I hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 14, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So a quick update before I go to bed in a couple mins:  My Dr says I need to have steroid injections in my right hand to make it usable properly again.  No idea how long I'll have to wait for that treatment to start.  He's had a letter from the liver specialist dated to friggin' March (WE'RE IN MAY) telling him he wants more bloods and a liver biopsy -- I'm hoping to god that he's just misread my notes because I had a liver biopsy last August and it was the most painful thing I've ever experienced.  Fingers crossed on that.  The bloods are still being taken though as they now want to check calcium levels and are checking again for diabetes, lupus, anaemia etc.  He's also requested an internal exam (as ladies, we can all cringe at the thought) be done to check my pelvic muscles aren't completely useless as I'm having extreme issues controlling my bladder and it's also overly sensitive.  Wetting oneself at 23 is not something you get a gold star for.  As for my Mom:  We found a lump a couple months back and she was sent for an xray but they messed it up and never fixed it.  They've now found a 2nd lump and are sending her for a CT scan.  We're *hoping* it's nothing, because she also has her own medical issues she's dealing with (bowel incontinence waiting on surgery) -- cancer is the last thing we need to happen.  No one deserves it of course, not trying to say anyone does.. but my god if we could just catch a break for once.  That'd be nice.  I've spent all of today in bed.  I was downstairs for an hour and felt so shaky/light headed/dizzy that I just took my butt back up.  I've slept the entire day.  Dan came home and helped me by staying upstairs so I could shower and be on hand to help me if I fell - thankfully didn't.  But I've taken all my meds.  Pain meds, sleeping meds and the other 3 I'm on regularly.. so I'm about headed to crash and hopefully sleep all night.p  I don't think I've forgotten anything.  Other than of course a massive thank you again to all who took part in wearing blue for M.E. on Monday.  I really appreciate it!  The M.E. charity in the UK is only £51K away from being able to afford to do a clinical treatment trial on a new medicine to see if it helps us.  The goal is £350,000 - we're at £299K last I checked.  So close!  I'd love to be a part of the trial but have no idea how I could go about applying.  Something I'll need to look into when I have the ability to do so.  Gonna head to bed.  Hopefully tomorrow won't be as bad and I can try to catch up on everything.  Thank you all again for being here for me.  For listening to me rant/complain and being the pick-me-up I need.  You're all the most genuine, kind-hearted, caring and amazing people I've ever come across.


  Peach, I'm so sorry that you have to go through all if this.  So many tests!  I hope that you feel well enough to have a day out of bed tomorrow.  I also hope the steroid injections in your hand help.  I've gotten them in my back before.  The liver biopsy makes me cringe at the thought!  I hope you don't have to do that again. I will pray that the lumps found on your Mom are benign.  Please let me know when you find out.  I am glad that the women here help to get you through all of the stuff you deal with every day.  I am awake most all nights, which seem to be when you're awake, so feel free to message anytime you need to talk. :support:


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  I'm so sorry to hear this!  I am glad that you are looking at the positives of her being with your Grandpa again.  I think it's hardest for those left behind because we miss them.  Hang in there, it does get a little easier over time.  Big hugs sent to you in my mind.  :support:


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So a quick update before I go to bed in a couple mins:
> 
> My Dr says I need to have steroid injections in my right hand to make it usable properly again.  No idea how long I'll have to wait for that treatment to start.  He's had a letter from the liver specialist dated to friggin' March (WE'RE IN MAY) telling him he wants more bloods and a liver biopsy -- I'm hoping to god that he's just misread my notes because I had a liver biopsy last August and it was the most painful thing I've ever experienced.  Fingers crossed on that.  The bloods are still being taken though as they now want to check calcium levels and are checking again for diabetes, lupus, anaemia etc.  He's also requested an internal exam (as ladies, we can all cringe at the thought) be done to check my pelvic muscles aren't completely useless as I'm having extreme issues controlling my bladder and it's also overly sensitive.  Wetting oneself at 23 is not something you get a gold star for.
> 
> ...


  I don't know what to say. Just hope everything will be ok for you and your mom.


----------



## Audrey C (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  I'm so sorry for your loss. Grandmas are so very special.


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

@peachtwist. Hoping ur mom is ok and this is just a medical fluke


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


Very sad for you , a grandma is always someone special we cherish.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


I am very sorry for your loss. She is at peace now with your grandpa. Praying for you my dear!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 14, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> I wore purple Saturday because one of my cousins who passed away (1 1/2 weeks ago at 44-from unknown causes after a lengthy hospital stay) was a huge purple girl and we wore it in honor of her at her funeral.  We had her nails painted glittery purple and everything to match how sassy she was. My mother, who passed due to complications from lupus in 2012, was already at the forefront of my mind because both of my cousins' funerals were Saturday, the day before Mother's Day.  I wore a black dress with a purple cardigan and my lips were NYX's Y2K liner with Pose Lip Fix from Magnolia Makeup.  Since my mom's favorite color was red, I wore one of her old dresses (black) with a black jacket she bought me years ago with a red cinnabar and garnet butterfly bracelet and Wet n Wild's Stoplight Red on Sunday.  I have two close friends who have been diagnosed with lupus so I will be wearing purple and butterflies for the rest of the month in support of the cause.
> 
> 
> It's been a heck of a few weeks/months for me with losing family members, personal stress and emotional upheaval due to relationships with other people but I believe we all will survive and THRIVE through it all!  Thanks for the prayers as I know we all appreciate it!
> ...


  You're in my thoughts and prayers @cocofiere! xoxo


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and support! I love you girls! Its been so hard specially because I can't be with my mom right now but I am with her in heart and spirit. I am going to miss my grandma soo much but she will always be with me in my heart and I know I will see her again one day  Thank you again!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 14, 2014)

@PeachTwist my poor dear! I am so sorry for all the crappy news coming your way these days. Remember... this too shall pass. Until then, you have a lot of people that care for you and are hoping and praying for the best things for you and your family. Keep us posted on how you and your mom are doing.


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *burghchick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I think more of us fit if we squeeze


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

@mosha010 @PixieDancer

  aww... trying to draw sympathy.. lol.  You are both bad little girls!  the Sparky the big chair is waiting.. lol


@PeachTwist






  hugs and prayers that all is well for you and your mom... very soon!


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @mosha010 @PixieDancer
> 
> aww... trying to draw sympathy.. lol.  You are both bad little girls!  the Sparky the big chair is waiting.. lol
> 
> ...


    Hahah you Know me too Well. I'm playing the cute card lol.     @peachy mama I'm here if you need to vent u know.  Sorry this is happening. Hoping to hear good news soon


----------



## Ajigglin (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  Sorry, love.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 14, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So a quick update before I go to bed in a couple mins:  My Dr says I need to have steroid injections in my right hand to make it usable properly again.  No idea how long I'll have to wait for that treatment to start.  He's had a letter from the liver specialist dated to friggin' March (WE'RE IN MAY) telling him he wants more bloods and a liver biopsy -- I'm hoping to god that he's just misread my notes because I had a liver biopsy last August and it was the most painful thing I've ever experienced.  Fingers crossed on that.  The bloods are still being taken though as they now want to check calcium levels and are checking again for diabetes, lupus, anaemia etc.  He's also requested an internal exam (as ladies, we can all cringe at the thought) be done to check my pelvic muscles aren't completely useless as I'm having extreme issues controlling my bladder and it's also overly sensitive.  Wetting oneself at 23 is not something you get a gold star for.  As for my Mom:  We found a lump a couple months back and she was sent for an xray but they messed it up and never fixed it.  They've now found a 2nd lump and are sending her for a CT scan.  We're *hoping* it's nothing, because she also has her own medical issues she's dealing with (bowel incontinence waiting on surgery) -- cancer is the last thing we need to happen.  No one deserves it of course, not trying to say anyone does.. but my god if we could just catch a break for once.  That'd be nice.  I've spent all of today in bed.  I was downstairs for an hour and felt so shaky/light headed/dizzy that I just took my butt back up.  I've slept the entire day.  Dan came home and helped me by staying upstairs so I could shower and be on hand to help me if I fell - thankfully didn't.  But I've taken all my meds.  Pain meds, sleeping meds and the other 3 I'm on regularly.. so I'm about headed to crash and hopefully sleep all night.  I don't think I've forgotten anything.  Other than of course a massive thank you again to all who took part in wearing blue for M.E. on Monday.  I really appreciate it!  The M.E. charity in the UK is only £51K away from being able to afford to do a clinical treatment trial on a new medicine to see if it helps us.  The goal is £350,000 - we're at £299K last I checked.  So close!  I'd love to be a part of the trial but have no idea how I could go about applying.  Something I'll need to look into when I have the ability to do so.  Gonna head to bed.  Hopefully tomorrow won't be as bad and I can try to catch up on everything.  Thank you all again for being here for me.  For listening to me rant/complain and being the pick-me-up I need.  You're all the most genuine, kind-hearted, caring and amazing people I've ever come across.


  Awww, Peach! I really do hope things get better for you and your mom. It's got to be maddening. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am very sorry for your loss. She is at peace now with your grandpa. Praying for you my dear!


  What are you doing in the low-buy thread? You got lost?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  :support: RIP.  





PeachTwist said:


> Thank you all again for being here for me.  For listening to me rant/complain and being the pick-me-up I need.  You're all the most genuine, kind-hearted, caring and amazing people I've ever come across.


  :hug:


----------



## Starlight77 (May 15, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to pop in here to let you know that my grandma passed away this morning. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I know she is with my grandpa now and with our Lord. Thank you guys.


  oh no  I'm so very sorry. I just went to check on you and read this. Sending prayers to you and your family. Here if you need to talk


----------



## Audrey C (May 15, 2014)

I bought two of the AA lipsticks; Goddess of the Sea and Mystical. I think that's where I'm at with MAC now; just lipsticks. Apart from receiving Superb as a gift in January, all of my MAC purchases for the last six months or so have been lippie only.

December 2013 - May 2014
  Studded Kiss
  Morning Rose
  Cherry Glaze
  Out for Passion
  Love Beam
  Fresh & Frisky
  Fashion Force
  Rusty
  Dreaming Dahlia (decided meh about this - glad it was a BTM because it's going to go back at the end of the summer)
  Heavenly Hybrid
  True Love's Kiss
  Goddess of the Sea
  Mystical

  Good thing I've only bought MAC lippies this year! I think this will take me up to about 29 l/s again. I hear rumours of more Huggables in the fall; I'd definitely get more of those. I'm powering through my faves (less than half left of a couple of them).


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

Yay @Audrey C! Keep powering through! You're my role model for finishing products just so you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All of my MAC purchases from LE collections have been lippies too lol: Morning Rose, Rose Lily, 4 of the Patentpolishes and Mystical. I had 5 lippies I've been trying to use up.. 1 got tossed, 1 finished, and the other 3 are over half gone now. Feels good to be finishing things but I've definitely added more than I've used up. Need to continue to work on that!

*Successfully managed to purchase only my ONE item from AA that has been planned since the beginning of time.. Or at least since the color story came out. *I've been enjoying my 1 item hauls.. I end up fawning over whatever I get and it sticks out in my mind as from a particular collection.

  The only other thing I was tempted by was Silver Sun.. SOO tempted. I even had it in my cart. Still kind of thinking about it.. Maybe if it's still there tomorrow I'll go for it. Or if I miss it and regret it that bad I'll pick it up in store next Thursday.

_Also had a fleeting moment where I wanted the bronzer again just for the compact._ WHAT?! Had to seriously shake my head at myself and just STICK TO THE PLAN. It's AMAZING how thoughts like that creep back in when you're stalking. Fortunately I got a good sleep last night and wasn't part of the over-caffeinated feeding frenzy in that thread. Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Audrey C (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay @Audrey C! Keep powering through! You're my role model for finishing products just so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I do get through a lot of lipsticks, but I think it's because I reapply often throughout the day and has shifted to preferring a glossy finish. Some of the reds I love last forever because they're both long-wearing and not shades I reach for daily. I also have no qualms about sending one to the boneyard if I don't like it anymore.

  I will be finished Out for Passion probably by the end of the summer. Fresh and Frisky and Cherry Glaze are dropping fast too; they're great summer shades. What it's meant is that I'm really not reaching for my CSGs any more and I have 7-8 new ones in the fridge. I don't think I'll buy those again as much as I like them; I'm preferring a Huggable like lipstick.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I do get through a lot of lipsticks, but I think it's because I reapply often throughout the day and has shifted to preferring a glossy finish. Some of the reds I love last forever because they're both long-wearing and not shades I reach for daily. I also have no qualms about sending one to the boneyard if I don't like it anymore.
> 
> I will be finished Out for Passion probably by the end of the summer. Fresh and Frisky and Cherry Glaze are dropping fast too; they're great summer shades. What it's meant is that I'm really not reaching for my CSGs any more and I have 7-8 new ones in the fridge. I don't think I'll buy those again as much as I like them; I'm preferring a Huggable like lipstick.


  I've started reapplying as well since I like the Lustre and Cremesheen formulas and they have shorter wear. If I'm not crazy about a color I'll just wear it at home lol. So I'll usually wear a regular color throughout the day and then a more bold one at home. I've also B2M several unfinished ones in the past (lol @ the lipstick boneyard - reminds me of the Lion King) but I'm getting a lot better at color selection so it's happening less and less..

  I think I have over 20 lipsticks now if you count the Loreal Color Riche balms and things like that. Working on it!! Hopefully by the end of the year I'll get down to a number I'm happier with.

  If Huggables are out again in the fall I'm definitely trying them though!

  It's a process.. but I'm learning a lot. Before my strategy was just to go cold turkey.. but then I wasn't really wearing the things I did have and I also couldn't be on Specktra which I missed a lot. The low buy thread has really helped me turned this into a manageable interest rather than a ON or OFF addiction.
  Thanks @PixieDancer, hope you can hear this from your time out chair.. You're THE BEST. Even (especially?) when you're being naughty.


----------



## lyseD (May 15, 2014)

One Item from AA here too. Pet Me, Please.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *lyseD* 

  One Item from AA here too. Pet Me, Please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












 LOW BUY CHEERLEADER for you.


----------



## NaomiH (May 15, 2014)

I've successfully stuck to my guns and skipped AA! I do plan on getting the brush, but I'm in no hurry to at the moment. I hope all you ladies love everything you've gotten.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 15, 2014)

Hey girls! Thank you again for your kind, sweet words. I am feeling better today, just have a constant headache but its because I cried a lot yesterday. Thank you again for all your support! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 15, 2014)

I was able to order the one thing I wanted from AA, Aphrodite's Shell, so I am happy.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

Yay @ILoveMakeup84 & @NaomiH!

  I realized that I won't be able to go to the in store launch next Thursday and 4/6 of the eyeshadows were sold out online so I did buy SS after thinking about it for a couple of hours. I'm okay with that since it's been on my mind for a while.

  Off to join @PixieDancer in the punishment chair!






  I also checked out my Habit Streak Pro app and my last makeup purchase was 36 days ago! That's over 5 weeks of good behaviour! Hoping to hold off on anything else until June 19 for MB (not even sure that I want anything at this point). Spacing it out like this has really helped me and given me a focus point to look forward to. Still adding/removing things from my Sephora list for the November VIB. I also keep track of the date added and date removed so I can see what my habits are like.


----------



## Audrey C (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay @ILoveMakeup84 & @NaomiH!
> 
> I realized that I won't be able to go to the in store launch next Thursday and 4/6 of the eyeshadows were sold out online so I did buy SS after thinking about it for a couple of hours. I'm okay with that since it's been on my mind for a while.
> 
> ...


  I'll have to check out that app. I don't have any purchases planned for the summer (although I know I'll run out of BB cream and might need a darker shade anyway); I'm stocked. I know I'll check out the fall collections though. Oh, and I might BTM for that green e/s in Moody Blooms. I'm back up to a bunch of empties again. I swear they breed in the bag I store them in.


----------



## NaomiH (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay @ILoveMakeup84 & @NaomiH!
> 
> I realized that I won't be able to go to the in store launch next Thursday and 4/6 of the eyeshadows were sold out online so I did buy SS after thinking about it for a couple of hours. I'm okay with that since it's been on my mind for a while.
> 
> ...


  That's awesome! I think you deserved your little splurge then.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's awesome! I think you deserved your little splurge then.


Thanks!  I'd like to think so lol. I'm happy with my final list. Working on being more mindful a little step at a time.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

Well looks like Silver Sun is sold out now too.. makes me glad I ordered when I did!


----------



## Audrey C (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Check it out for sure! It's helped me a lot. I have it set to remind me to update it every night @ 10PM. Tonight it'll reset the counter so tomorrow will be Day 1. And it also lists your best streak and the total number of successful days you've had. Loving it.
> 
> Also.. I wish my empties breeded!! I have about 10 right now. I'm trying to wait until I get 18 (the max my store lets you take back at once) so I can limit my trips to the mall this year. Also by then hopefully I'll have used up a few more lippies and adding 3 more will be a nice restock.
> 
> ...


  I finished a foundation, two CSGs, got bored of a lippie, finished another and have an empty eye makeup remover. I BTM for three e/s for my daughter in March; those are depotted, she finished a blot powder, a brush cleanser and a refill All That Glitters so she's got her six and my little daughter has two depotted e/s, three empty l/g and a BTM bronzer I'm never going to use. The stuff BREEDS here, I tell ya. This is since March break. Eighteen freaking empties. Mind you, five came from BTM e/s. It's a circular process!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I finished a foundation, two CSGs, got bored of a lippie, finished another and have an empty eye makeup remover. I BTM for three e/s for my daughter in March; those are depotted, she finished a blot powder, a brush cleanser and a refill All That Glitters so she's got her six and my little daughter has two depotted e/s, three empty l/g and a BTM bronzer I'm never going to use. The stuff BREEDS here, I tell ya. This is since March break. Eighteen freaking empties. Mind you, five came from BTM e/s. It's a circular process!


  Yes it definitely is! Having a few of you working on them helps too! I think mine have collected over the past 6 months or so.. I like to save them up in big batches and get 3 at once since it feels like this epic haul and I don't have to pay for it lol.

  I don't really like regular MAC lipglasses (can't B2M for cremesheens) and I always either get eyeshadows in the pan to begin with or if I get the odd LE color I don't depot them anyway so all I ever get are lippies.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've started reapplying as well since I like the Lustre and Cremesheen formulas and they have shorter wear. If I'm not crazy about a color I'll just wear it at home lol. So I'll usually wear a regular color throughout the day and then a more bold one at home. I've also B2M several unfinished ones in the past (lol @ the lipstick boneyard - reminds me of the Lion King) but I'm getting a lot better at color selection so it's happening less and less..
> 
> I think I have over 20 lipsticks now if you count the Loreal Color Riche balms and things like that. Working on it!! Hopefully by the end of the year I'll get down to a number I'm happier with.
> 
> ...


  Awwww! Thanks goes to us all! Now get over in this chair w me and @mosha010! LOL 

  I'm sooooo impressed by how many ladies are staying strong against the AA temptation! I wish I could say I did... but sadly, I'm in this scary chair waiting for HG to release me so I can play with my box when it comes!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 15, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun
Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval
          Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)
Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil
          Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

I'm very impressed with everyone too!! I need to stop reading though.. or I'm going to be in time out for much longer. Mac Guy is making me want more of the things.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 

  Awwww! Thanks goes to us all! Now get over in this chair w me and @mosha010! LOL 
  I'm sooooo impressed by how many ladies are staying strong against the AA temptation! I wish I could say I did... but sadly, I'm in this scary chair waiting for HG to release me *so I can play with my box* when it comes!


    Lol.....


----------



## NaomiH (May 15, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> What are you doing in the low-buy thread? You got lost?


----------



## PixieDancer (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Lol.....


  You dirty mind.... HeeHee

  And get the hell out of the AA thread! It will suck you back in! Get out! Get out nowwwwwwww!


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay @ILoveMakeup84 & @NaomiH!
> 
> I realized that I won't be able to go to the in store launch next Thursday and 4/6 of the eyeshadows were sold out online so I did buy SS after thinking about it for a couple of hours. I'm okay with that since it's been on my mind for a while.
> 
> ...


  Woot! That's great! I wish I could say the same. I think I *should' aim for a no-buy for a while instead of a low-buy, because I really have enough stuff, but the addiction is too strong.

  Hugs to @PeachTwist


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You dirty mind.... HeeHee
> 
> And get the hell out of the AA thread! It will suck you back in! Get out! Get out nowwwwwwww!
> 
> ...


  It is strong.. but so are you! The more you practice, the easier it is to delay. My problem is once I open the floodgates I want to keep going. Working on it!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *Sorry.. I just had to. It was right there. Lol.*
> 
> I know I know.. Thoughts are so easily implanted in my impressionable mind.
> 
> ...


  I know I did.... HeeHee

  That seems to be my problem too. Once I KNOW I'm going over my 3 item limit... it's like my brain process 4 items or 10 items the same way. In my mind a fail is a fail. So when I fail... I fail in an epic fashion! So I REALLY need to try to keep to my limit. OR at least get to a point where 1 extra item doesn't lead to 5 extra items! I think the couple of set backs I have had have taught me a lot. I know now that I can limit myself and even skip collections. Now I need to better understand why I just throw in the towel when I know I'm a little off my goal. Buying 4 when my goal is 3 is WAY BETTER than just saying "F IT" and getting 10 things!


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You dirty mind.... HeeHee
> 
> And get the hell out of the AA thread! It will suck you back in! Get out! Get out nowwwwwwww!


  ahem

  look who's talking


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

I have been berry berry good..

  I only got my compact from AA.. but that was a known sin. Nothing else really blows smoke up my skirt from AA.

  I did order some more things from Sephora (a teeny tiny box).. lol... and I got a few pieces of clothing for really hot beach weather -- no leather, no boots, no fur....just linens and cotton stuff to wear next week.

  So, I will leave the chair for Pixie and Mosha.. who really deserve it.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I know I did.... HeeHee
> 
> That seems to be my problem too. Once I KNOW I'm going over my 3 item limit... it's like my brain process 4 items or 10 items the same way. In my mind a fail is a fail. So when I fail... I fail in an epic fashion! So I REALLY need to try to keep to my limit. OR at least get to a point where 1 extra item doesn't lead to 5 extra items! I think the couple of set backs I have had have taught me a lot. I know now that I can limit myself and even skip collections. Now I need to better understand why I just throw in the towel when I know I'm a little off my goal. Buying 4 when my goal is 3 is WAY BETTER than just saying "F IT" and getting 10 things!


  Exactly! It's so easy to just add things on after you've already gone overboard. We'll have to work on this together this year! Still happy with my progress so far but I need to keep going.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have been berry berry good..
> 
> I only got my compact from AA.. but that was a known sin. Nothing else really blows smoke up my skirt from AA.
> 
> ...


  I'm impressed @HerGreyness! Obviously a pass on the compact. We've been seeing you obsess about it for months lol. By the end I was like "somebody get this woman that damn compact!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got a few clothing items a couple weeks ago too. I'm going to a conference next weekend so I need to get a carry on bag.. but other than that I'm hoping to really focus on not spending money in other areas too.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

I am more worried on re-packing and shipping this behemoth of a collection and clothing and shoes and shit.. lol

  I will be moving again, with mom in tow, with parrots and all household by end of year.. and will be sheer hysteria.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am more worried on re-packing and shipping this behemoth of a collection and clothing and shoes and shit.. lol
> 
> I will be moving again, with mom in tow, with parrots and all household by end of year.. and will be sheer hysteria.


  Hysteria? Sounds like you'll be right at home. A wise woman once told me.. "plod."


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hysteria? Sounds like you'll be right at home. A wise woman once told me.. "plod."












  I am doubting my plodding abilities.. lol


----------



## veronikawithak (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am doubting my plodding abilities.. lol


"If at first you don't succeed.. plod, plod again."


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> "If at first you don't succeed.. plod, plod again."








  truer words were never spoken


----------



## Prettypackages (May 15, 2014)

I depotted a few things and got 3 new eyeshadows, through back to mac.  I love the combos and I'm addicted. I want all the empties *arms outstretched* I even started depotting quads and messed up the dynamic duo 3 quad...  oh well.  I NEVER WORE IT. LOL But I think I'm going to quit while I'm ahead. LOL   I know need to go through and see which lippies are old.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I know I did.... HeeHee
> 
> That seems to be my problem too. Once I KNOW I'm going over my 3 item limit... it's like my brain process 4 items or 10 items the same way. In my mind a fail is a fail. So when I fail... I fail in an epic fashion! So I REALLY need to try to keep to my limit. OR at least get to a point where 1 extra item doesn't lead to 5 extra items! I think the couple of set backs I have had have taught me a lot. I know now that I can limit myself and even skip collections. Now I need to better understand why I just throw in the towel when I know I'm a little off my goal. Buying 4 when my goal is 3 is WAY BETTER than just saying "F IT" and getting 10 things!


  this was so funny to me. Not in a condescending way but b/c I can relate!  We'll figure it out.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> this was so funny to me. Not in a condescending way but b/c I can relate!  We'll figure it out.


  We will!! It's phase 2 of our therapy!


----------



## Kaidan (May 15, 2014)

I don't know if this qualifies as being part of the low buy team, but as of late I've limited to buy only one up to four things from a few of the MAC collections. 

*Items bought so far:*
  Fantasy of Flowers: 1 lipstick (Dreaming Dahlia) and 1 MSF* (Perfect Topping) *my first MSF 

  By Request:  2 lipsticks (Pink Poodle and Hoop) and 1 lip gloss (Pink Poodle)

  Playland: 2 lipsticks (Sweet Experience and Toying Around) and 2 lip glosses (Lots of Laughs* and Live it Up) *New favorite lip gloss 

  Proenza Schouler: 2 lipsticks (Pinkfringe and Mangrove), 2 blushes (Ocean City and Sunset Beach), and a free lip lip liner (High Energy) because I was given the wrong item

  Maleficent: 1 beauty powder (Natural)

  1 Patentpolish pencil (Go For Girlie)

  1 Nail Polish and I'm seriously burned out in the np department (Orly Cheeky)

  1 OCC liptar (Pool Boy)

  1 Maybelline lipstick (975 Ravishing Rose at discount price)

  2 Revlon lipsticks (Snow Peach and Jungle Peach at discount price)

  I splurged a little too much on Guerlain though, mostly from the Spring collection.  I bought the Crazy Paris rouge automatiques (Reflex and Illusion), the Blossom ones (Attrape-Coeur and Insolence), Les Tendres eyeshadow quad, and the eyebrow kit.  I'm planning to buy the Nahema gloss and maybe Tonka Imperiale RA.

*Items on heavy rotation:*
  Illamasqua Over lipstick
  Dreaming Dahlia lipstick
  Orly Cheeky, Cotton Candy, and  Artificial Sweetener nail polishes
  Revlon Sweetheart Kissable
  Revlon Unapologetic Matte Kissable
  Guerlain Champs-Elysees Rouge Automatique (it's a sample size)
  Both of the Archie's Girls Pearlmattes
  Sunset Beach blush (I use a wee bit with a soft brush but the item is basically and endless pit for me)

*About to finish:*
  Guerlain Pampelune Shine Automatique
  Too Faced Juicy Melon La Creme lipstick
  MAC Hue lipstick
  CK One Summer 2012 perfume *I can't wait to be done with that one


  I want to get rid of a bunch of lipsticks (most of them are nudes) and nail polishes (most are China Glaze and LE) that I don't want/use anymore in order to make space.  Not even one of my sisters, who is a bigger nail polish enthusiast than me, doesn't want them because she thinks they're not her type of colors.


----------



## VAL4M (May 15, 2014)

Hello Guys!!!, long time no see. didn't have much time to come here much AND i'm NOT doing so well with my no buy.  but I paid off one credit card AND one month and half of student loan left to pay. so progress on that front. But here my little story to warm your little heart. After purchasing 2 Wayne Goss eyeshadow brushes for a little over 90$ (shipping fees and pounds conversion to CAN)
  I can of felt anxious that I was going to be tight with my budget and had the strong envy to purchase a lot of items from the MAC Alluring collection.
  So yesterday I start ''stalking'' loose term if you refresh the MAC page every hour or so and went to bed a 11h30. This morning again I check and nothing, When I say checking is to go to the lip section and see if mystical was there (I really want one!) anyway, got to work and just left the page at the lipstick section and refresh every hour or so and then by mistake i closed the MAC page soooo I went back to the MAC page and their it was, the new collection up and almost everything sold out!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There was just 2 eyeshadows that I wanted that was still available but I told myself it wasn't worth it to do an order for 2 eyeshadows. I didn't purchase anything!!!! this is KARMA!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay @Audrey C! Keep powering through! You're my role model for finishing products just so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Good for you for sticking to the plan! 

  I purchased GOTS and Mystical lipsticks, plus Fathom's Deep ES.  I'll be going next Thursday for Sea Worship and Silver Sun and Clear water lipglass.  I want to use Gift Cards (mall/store gcs) for those.  I'm hoping my lippies arrive safe and sound because they are precious cargo.  During the Punk Couture release I ordered Instigator and it arrived broken, and I'll be devastated if these arrive broken/damaged.  I think all should go well though! 

  Don't get the bronzer for the compact - I had those thoughts too, but seriously, just no.  The compact is super, super pretty, but in Canada it's also crazy expensive, esp. if you don't love the product inside!!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2014)

So I definitely broke my low-buy.

  I don't care, though.  I feel no guilt at all, lol.

  UD Electric Palette
  7 Hakuhodo Brushes
  Bite Beauty Lip Duo in Violet
  OCC Lip Pencil in Black Dahlia
  OCC Lip Tar in Black Metal Dahlia (My first OCC purchases)
  Boscia Blotting Linens
  Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Peel Pads Kit (for my Mom as an "extra" for her birthday)
  Lancome Rouge In Love lipstick in..383N Midnight Crush
  Lancome L'absolu Rouge in 352
  Lancome La Base L'absolu Rouge


  and with purchasing those 3 Lancome products I got 10 free Lancome products including:

  Galateis Douceur - Gentle Softening Cleansing Fluid for Face & Eyes - 125ml/4.2 fl.oz
  Bi-Facial - 125ml/4.2 fl.oz
  Tonique Douceur - Softening Hydrating Toner Alcohol-Free - 125ml/4.2 fl.oz
  Advanced Genefique Youth Activating Concentrate - 7ml
  Blush Subtil - 021 Rose Paradis - 2.5g
  Black Eye Kohl - 0.7g
  Hypnose Mascara - 2ml
  La Vie Est Belle Eau Du Parfum - 4ml
  I traded the 2 samples I had for 2 I gave my Mom so I now have...
  Hydra Zen Yeux - 5ml
  Hydra Zen Moisturising Cream - 15ml
  and she now has the anti-aging stuff.

  I have some things in my basket on MAC but I plan on emptying it and just buying Toying Around when it finally releases.  I missed out on the release of Maleficent but I only wanted the BP and possibly the LS but they're sold out, so I've skipped that collection.

  Evidently, can't sleep.

  I was sleeping and woke up hiccuping and vomiting in my mouth so figured it'd be wise to wake up and sit up instead of choking in my sleep.  Once I can stop the hiccups though I'm going back to bed.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 15, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> Hello Guys!!!, long time no see. didn't have much time to come here much AND i'm NOT doing so well with my no buy.  but I paid off one credit card AND one month and half of student loan left to pay. so progress on that front. But here my little story to warm your little heart. After purchasing 2 Wayne Goss eyeshadow brushes for a little over 90$ (shipping fees and pounds conversion to CAN)
> I can of felt anxious that I was going to be tight with my budget and had the strong envy to purchase a lot of items from the MAC Alluring collection.
> So yesterday I start ''stalking'' loose term if you refresh the MAC page every hour or so and went to bed a 11h30. This morning again I check and nothing, When I say checking is to go to the lip section and see if mystical was there (I really want one!) anyway, got to work and just left the page at the lipstick section and refresh every hour or so and then by mistake i closed the MAC page soooo I went back to the MAC page and their it was, the new collection up and almost everything sold out!!!!
> 
> ...


  HEYYYY babe!! Well... looks like AA forced you to skip it... at least for now. If that doesn't upset you too badly, it's probably for the best. 
  Good job on your financial goals being reached! The low-buy goals will come when you're ready... We are here for you!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> Hello Guys!!!, long time no see. didn't have much time to come here much AND i'm NOT doing so well with my no buy.  but I paid off one credit card AND one month and half of student loan left to pay. so progress on that front. But here my little story to warm your little heart. *After purchasing 2 Wayne Goss eyeshadow brushes for a little over 90$ (shipping fees and pounds conversion to CAN)*
> I can of felt anxious that I was going to be tight with my budget and had the strong envy to purchase a lot of items from the MAC Alluring collection.
> So yesterday I start ''stalking'' loose term if you refresh the MAC page every hour or so and went to bed a 11h30. This morning again I check and nothing, When I say checking is to go to the lip section and see if mystical was there (I really want one!) anyway, got to work and just left the page at the lipstick section and refresh every hour or so and then by mistake i closed the MAC page soooo I went back to the MAC page and their it was, the new collection up and almost everything sold out!!!!
> 
> ...


  You could've bought more Hakuhodo brushes for that price instead of just 2 of his.  Then again, that would be hoarding... but I am also enabling Hakuhodo over WG because I'm no longer a fan of him.

  Congrats on your finances, though!  You're doing really well!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 15, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You could've bought more Hakuhodo brushes for that price instead of just 2 of his.  Then again, that would be hoarding... but I am also enabling Hakuhodo over WG because I'm no longer a fan of him.
> 
> Congrats on your finances, though!  You're doing really well!


  Yeah. After your scuffle w him, I have NO more lemmings for his overpriced brushes... I don't care how nice they are! He is in that scary time out chair too!! LOL


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You could've bought more Hakuhodo brushes for that price instead of just 2 of his.  Then again, that would be hoarding... but I am also enabling Hakuhodo over WG because I'm no longer a fan of him.
> 
> Congrats on your finances, though!  You're doing really well!
> Yeah. After your scuffle w him, I have NO more lemmings for his overpriced brushes... I don't care how nice they are! He is in that scary time out chair too!! LOL


  LOL!  That time out chair is quite scary.  I should probably take a turn sitting in it myself considering how much I hauled.  Oops?  Haha!  His brushes are definitely manufactured by Hakuhodo anyway - may as well just buy direct from them for cheaper than his damn name slapped on the handle.  Pfft.


----------



## singer82 (May 15, 2014)

Pixie I will gladly sit in your time out chair with you any day. Let's do this!! Lol  Oh peachtwist you made me tear up. I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. Wish I knew the words. Breaks my heart to see such a sweetheart go through all of that. My prayers are with you and your mom.   Guilty! Yes I'm 31 and I'm a simmer! I'm not ashamed! Lol Can't wait for it  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just found a new reason to low-buy.  IDK if there are any other Simmers here but...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZmtGfTj-to  LOOK AT THIS ITS GLORIOUS I HAVE TO HAVE IT THE DAY IT COMES OUT IDK MAYBE I'LL PREORDER  Okay sorry. But I have to have this and I think it'll be about $60 when it comes out so I'll put back a little money here and there for it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> I wore purple Saturday because one of my cousins who passed away (1 1/2 weeks ago at 44-from unknown causes after a lengthy hospital stay) was a huge purple girl and we wore it in honor of her at her funeral.  We had her nails painted glittery purple and everything to match how sassy she was. My mother, who passed due to complications from lupus in 2012, was already at the forefront of my mind because both of my cousins' funerals were Saturday, the day before Mother's Day.  I wore a black dress with a purple cardigan and my lips were NYX's Y2K liner with Pose Lip Fix from Magnolia Makeup.  Since my mom's favorite color was red, I wore one of her old dresses (black) with a black jacket she bought me years ago with a red cinnabar and garnet butterfly bracelet and Wet n Wild's Stoplight Red on Sunday.  I have two close friends who have been diagnosed with lupus so I will be wearing purple and butterflies for the rest of the month in support of the cause.
> 
> 
> It's been a heck of a few weeks/months for me with losing family members, personal stress and emotional upheaval due to relationships with other people but I believe we all will survive and THRIVE through it all!  Thanks for the prayers as I know we all appreciate it!
> ...


  Cocofiere, you certainly have had your share of heartache and loss.  I pray for your continued strength and 
  comfort, and wish the best for your friends, newly diagnosed with Lupus.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>






I'm getting out now before it implodes!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 15, 2014)

Confession time! As promised, I hauled out of control-4 lipsticks, 4 glosses.  Caveat-this was my Mother's Day gift from my mommy, so I didn't spend my nonexistent funds. What say you, Queendom of Low-Buy? Do I have to go sit in the chair, too?


----------



## VAL4M (May 16, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You could've bought more Hakuhodo brushes for that price instead of just 2 of his.  Then again, that would be hoarding... but I am also enabling Hakuhodo over WG because I'm no longer a fan of him.
> 
> Congrats on your finances, though!  You're doing really well!


  I know i want to try them but I just feel overwhelm on their site with all the brushes and the Gs the Js and all the alphabet letters! I don't know where to start! I will take the plunge soon but I'm curious to try the WG eyeshadows brushes, i already have his face 02 and I really like it, so will see.


----------



## VAL4M (May 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Whatever YOU want to set as a goal qualifies for YOUR low-buy! We don't set limits or restrictions on each other here... just try to support each other with whatever goals we have personally set and try not to enable on this thread... there's a lot of that on Specktra. We are happy to have you! Seems like you're off to a really great start! Setting goals, using up products, and making a plan to move things out of your stash that aren't getting enough love... BRAVO!!
> 
> HEYYYY babe!! Well... looks like AA forced you to skip it... at least for now. If that doesn't upset you too badly, it's probably for the best.
> Good job on your financial goals being reached! The low-buy goals will come when you're ready... We are here for you!


  Thanks Pixi you're the best!! Upset, just for being so stupid, but really we are all here because we have ''too'' much makeup so I will definatly have enough bronzer, eyeshadows and lipsticks for a life time. And I have to say when I order online and have my product home I always have the feeling I have something similar already and wasting my money (I still love it and used the purchased products) but at one point a plum lipstick is a plum lipstick on my lips and the little difference see swatch on the back of your hand is lost with the pigmentation of your lips.
  ALSO i just purchase a super road bike for my commute, at 1,500$ my bike worth a couple AA haul!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 16, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You could've bought more Hakuhodo brushes for that price instead of just 2 of his.  Then again, that would be hoarding... but I am also enabling Hakuhodo over WG because I'm no longer a fan of him.
> 
> Congrats on your finances, though!  You're doing really well!
> I know i want to try them but I just feel overwhelm on their site with all the brushes and the Gs the Js and all the alphabet letters! I don't know where to start! I will take the plunge soon but I'm curious to try the WG eyeshadows brushes, i already have his face 02 and I really like it, so will see.


  We have a Hakuhodo thread here. It's where I got advice on what brushes to buy.  The girls are beyond helpful and really help making choose the brushes a lot easier so the website isn't as overwhelming.. and let me just tell you, I received my first order yesterday and they're softer than a babies bottom.  They're so soft my partner wanted to steal them from me to rub all over his face anytime he wanted.  He gawked at the price before he felt them, then died in heaven along with me at their touch.  They are worth EVERY penny... I'll stop enabling in the low-buy thread now and go to that damn chair.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 16, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Hey girls! Thank you again for your kind, sweet words. I am feeling better today, just have a constant headache but its because I cried a lot yesterday. Thank you again for all your support! I really appreciate it!


  The crying headache... Those suck.  Your Grandma must have been a good one.  I've known people who either never knew their grandparents or weren't close, and I think that is sad.  I was blessed to have great Grandmas.  They made such a difference in my life.  So sorry that you have to go through this.  I hope each day is a little bit easier.


----------



## mosha010 (May 16, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@]. Glad u liked ur hakussss


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 16, 2014)

I did buy quite a bit from AA, but each thing I bought was on my list.  I'm not buying from any other collex until Moody a Blooms, though.  I'm purposefully avoiding the threads for the others.  Since I've decided that I don't need anything from them, I think it's best not to be tempted.  I'm doing much better at not buying things to have something to look forward to or out of boredom.  I also don't buy anything on impulse anymore, which has always been a big problem for me.  I've also stopped buying so much from one of my favorite clothing lines.  For a few months I was buying from them once or twice a week and charging it.  I've only ordered one thing in the past 2 weeks and am trying to avoid browsing the site. And I have started photographing make up that I wan to sell, and I've got almost 3 boxes of clothes to sell.  It helps to come here periodically and report on what I'm doing, so thank you for being here and "listening."


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> The crying headache... Those suck.  Your Grandma must have been a good one.  I've known people who either never knew their grandparents or weren't close, and I think that is sad.  I was blessed to have great Grandmas.  They made such a difference in my life.  So sorry that you have to go through this.  I hope each day is a little bit easier.


  Thank you so much hon! Yes my grandma was great and I was blessed to have spent great moments with her. I am feeling better today but once my mom is back on Monday I know I am gonna cry again. I wish I could be with her right now...


----------



## Ajigglin (May 16, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You don't have to sit in the chair.  Not spending nonexistent funds means it's a-ok.  Have you managed to find work yet?  I've been hoping for you every day that you manage to find something.   We have a Hakuhodo thread here. It's where I got advice on what brushes to buy.  The girls are beyond helpful and really help making choose the brushes a lot easier so the website isn't as overwhelming.. and let me just tell you, I received my first order yesterday and they're softer than a babies bottom.  They're so soft my partner wanted to steal them from me to rub all over his face anytime he wanted.  He gawked at the price before he felt them, then died in heaven along with me at their touch.  They are worth EVERY penny... I'll stop enabling in the low-buy thread now and go to that damn chair.


  Thanks for thinking of me! I have a phone interview for a job today and an in-person interview for another job on Monday. Fingers crossed one of these pans out.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> And I have started photographing make up that I wan to sell, and I've got almost 3 boxes of clothes to sell. It helps to come here periodically and report on what I'm doing, so thank you for being here and "listening."


  Good for you for slowing down on the clothing purchases!! One purchase in 2 weeks is an awesome improvement over once or twice a week! Keep it up! <3 Keeping track of how often I purchase a makeup item has really helped me too. I'm going to slowly work on expanding that awareness to other areas.

  I seem to do okay in the threads while preliminary swatches come out and I make my order and feel happy. But then everyone's all "I ordered _______ plus 5 BUs.. this is going to be my new magic item that I'll wear all the time and look like a mermaid princess goddess. If you have ______ color eyes and _______ color skin you NEED to have this." Wow.. like forget it.. lol. I appreciate the recommendations but I wish I knew earlier so I could prepare myself and talk myself out of things (but I understand why people don't do that). I need to just unsubscribe after but I'm afraid I might miss something. Need to change those thoughts I have!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 16, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Thank you so much hon! Yes my grandma was great and I was blessed to have spent great moments with her. I am feeling better today but once my mom is back on Monday I know I am gonna cry again. I wish I could be with her right now...


  (((Hugs))):support:


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Good for you for slowing down on the clothing purchases!! One purchase in 2 weeks is an awesome improvement over once or twice a week! Keep it up!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thank you!  And I know what you mean about the after-effects of collections.  I was thinking the same thing when I read some of the comments.  "Maybe I should have gotten that..."  I do like to see people's pics with their new make up on, but I think I'll skip over some of the comments.   I'm glad that you brought this up!  The things that get to us are subtle sometimes.


  Yes! I have little seeds planted in my head from AA that are growing into lemming flowers.. lol. Who's got a lawnmower I could borrow?


----------



## lyseD (May 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! And I know what you mean about the after-effects of collections. I was thinking the same thing when I read some of the comments. "Maybe I should have gotten that..." I do like to see people's pics with their new make up on, but I think I'll skip over some of the comments. I'm glad that you brought this up! The things that get to us are subtle sometimes.
> ...


I'm feeling the same way. I only bought PMP but now I am wondering about Mystical (which I see you got, jealous) and Loreli. But, I am not rushing to the store so I guess I'll live without them and concentrate on Moody Blooms.


----------



## Audrey C (May 16, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm feeling the same way. I only bought PMP but now I am wondering about Mystical (which I see you got, jealous) and Loreli. But, I am not rushing to the store so I guess I'll live without them and concentrate on Moody Blooms.


  We're in the low-buy thread for a reason - because we wanted to be more thoughtful and deliberate about our purchases. That doesn't mean no-buy, it just means no more 'buy all the new shiny'! I think most of us are trying to only buy items we love because we already have more than enough. While there may be quite a few nice items in many collections, it doesn't follow that we need to get them all.

  If there are a couple you'd love and want, great. But just because someone else buys all the lippies and l/g it doesn't mean that they're 'must haves' and that we have to follow suit. Maybe others don't have the base of makeup we do. Maybe they're just starting out. Or maybe they'll be here in a few months when they realize that they're purchasing in a less measured way than they should. Either way, just because they're jumping off the bridge doesn't mean you have to. (Had to insert that - I'm a mother).


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2014)

Heart you so much [@]Audrey C[/@]! You are so right!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> We're in the low-buy thread for a reason - because we wanted to be more thoughtful and deliberate about our purchases. That doesn't mean no-buy, it just means no more 'buy all the new shiny'! I think most of us are trying to only buy items we love because we already have more than enough. While there may be quite a few nice items in many collections, it doesn't follow that we need to get them all.
> 
> If there are a couple you'd love and want, great. But just because someone else buys all the lippies and l/g it doesn't mean that they're 'must haves' and that we have to follow suit. Maybe others don't have the base of makeup we do. Maybe they're just starting out. Or maybe they'll be here in a few months when they realize that they're purchasing in a less measured way than they should. Either way, just because they're jumping off the bridge doesn't mean you have to. (Had to insert that - I'm a mother).


  Very well said @Audrey C. Always appreciate your comments, they're so on point. Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm still searching for that balance between "buy all the new shiny" and "buy none of the new shiny" and I do realize that. I've been trying to limit myself to my 1 favourite item from each collection and although that's been working well about half the time, maybe I need to give myself leeway if there are a few things here and there that I'd also love. Especially since I've skipped some collections too.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2014)

[@]veronikawithak[/@] can you please let me know what you think of Mystical too? I was going to get it but then I freaked out and only got AS lol!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> [@]veronikawithak[/@] can you please let me know what you think of Mystical too? I was going to get it but then I freaked out and only got AS lol!


  You bet! I have Morning Rose too so I'll let you know the differences.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

Ps. I love that freaking out made you get LESS and not MORE. Lol. Now that's progress.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ps. I love that freaking out made you get LESS and not MORE. Lol. Now that's progress.


  Lol! Thanks! Yeah I was like it looks so pretty but I have MR and should I get it? What should I do?? Then just freaked and ordered just AS because I've always known I wanted that one lol! All this thought process happened like in 2 seconds lol! But now I am wondering if I should've gotten Mystical too and that bugs me haha.


----------



## NaomiH (May 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm getting out now before it implodes!!!








 Might be a good idea!


----------



## Naynadine (May 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> We're in the low-buy thread for a reason - because we wanted to be more thoughtful and deliberate about our purchases. That doesn't mean no-buy, it just means no more 'buy all the new shiny'! I think most of us are trying to only buy items we love because we already have more than enough. While there may be quite a few nice items in many collections, it doesn't follow that we need to get them all.
> 
> If there are a couple you'd love and want, great. But just because someone else buys all the lippies and l/g it doesn't mean that they're 'must haves' and that we have to follow suit. Maybe others don't have the base of makeup we do. Maybe they're just starting out. Or maybe they'll be here in a few months when they realize that they're purchasing in a less measured way than they should. Either way, *just because they're jumping off the bridge doesn't mean you have to. (Had to insert that - I'm a mother).*


  We have that exact same saying in German and I definitely heard it more than once from my parents


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Lol! Thanks! Yeah I was like it looks so pretty but I have MR and should I get it? What should I do?? Then just freaked and ordered just AS because I've always known I wanted that one lol! All this thought process happened like in 2 seconds lol! But now I am wondering if I should've gotten Mystical too and that bugs me haha.


  Yep I know the feeling. You have to make those split second decisions. Mystical was the one thing I knew I wanted. Went back for Silver Sun which was like a close second. Was considering a couple other things but went back and forth on them so I passed. Now I'm not sure. Lol. It's amazing how much of a process this is. Like MAC is the only cosmetic company that needs a forum for people to be able to deal with it.. Lol.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yep I know the feeling. You have to make those split second decisions. Mystical was the one thing I knew I wanted. Went back for Silver Sun which was like a close second. Was considering a couple other things but went back and forth on them so I passed. Now I'm not sure. Lol. It's amazing how much of a process this is. Like MAC is the only cosmetic company that needs a forum for people to be able to deal with it.. Lol.


  I know right? I only have this problem with MAC lol! I believe its because of the high number of LE collections. They make you feel like if you miss out on something then your collection will never be complete lol!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I know right? I only have this problem with MAC lol! I believe its because of the high number of LE collections. They make you feel like if you miss out on something then your collection will never be complete lol!


Pretty much.. I'm going to make myself a big neon sign that says "NEW and IMPROVED" - meaning that there will always be something similar later on and it will likely have a better formula than that thing I just "had to have" at the time.


----------



## Audrey C (May 16, 2014)

IMO, Mystical is nothing special. I don't like it as much as either Morning Rose or Out for Passion. Not worth going to great efforts for.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> IMO, Mystical is nothing special. I don't like it as much as either Morning Rose or Out for Passion. Not worth going to great efforts for.


  Thank you Audrey! I have MR so I'll just stick to that one    I might get Delphic for my mom. I know she will like it


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Pretty much.. I'm going to make myself a big neon sign that says "NEW and IMPROVED" - meaning that there will always be something similar later on and it will likely have a better formula than that thing I just "had to have" at the time.


  So true!!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> IMO, Mystical is nothing special. I don't like it as much as either Morning Rose or Out for Passion. Not worth going to great efforts for.


  I hope I like it since it's already sitting at home waiting for me lol. But I wasn't looking for anything amazing.. just an everyday color that's not as frosty as Morning Rose.


----------



## Audrey C (May 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I hope I like it since it's already sitting at home waiting for me lol. But I wasn't looking for anything amazing.. just an everyday color that's not as frosty as Morning Rose.


  Then you'll like it - that's exactly what it is. Don't over apply or you'll get old lady lips.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Then you'll like it - that's exactly what it is. Don't over apply or you'll get old lady lips.


  Excellent.  That's what I was hoping for. I like a light lipstick application anyways so it should be perfect for me. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feeling uncomfortable about 1 extra item or a 1-2 item post-launch lemming is actually a pretty good sign for me that I'm headed in the right direction. I'm getting a lot more confident in my decisions and my success rate of love-like-hate has been about 80-10-10 this year.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 16, 2014)

Unsubscribed from Osbournes thread, think that's another collection I'll skip! Too many similar colours in my collet already and what with special packaging prices it isn't worth it for me.  Just the lorde lipstick and 2 fluid lines from moody blooms on my mac list ATM As well as some permanent eyeshadows and relentlessly red lipstick!


----------



## Starlight77 (May 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> IMO, Mystical is nothing special. I don't like it as much as either Morning Rose or Out for Passion. Not worth going to great efforts for.
> 
> I hope I like it since it's already sitting at home waiting for me lol. But I wasn't looking for anything amazing.. just an everyday color that's not as frosty as Morning Rose.


  I agree with Audrey it's not a unique color at all, I wouldn't go crazy to try to track it down but I love it. I'm a mom of 2 and my first thought was OH WOW this is the perfect color to wear to school events and stuff as it's not a BAM in your face color. I didn't get morning rose because of the frost. this is a perfect subtle everyday shade for me. I absolutely love it but it's probably the most easy to find a dupe for out of the collection.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

Yeah definitely. If I missed it online I wouldn't be scrambling to track it down but it's a nice addition to my stash. The only similar color I have is MR which is cooler and frosty.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 16, 2014)

I need to unsubscribe from Osbournes, I'm starting to want Dodgy Girl even though I know I won't wear it, but I'm enjoying the conversation too much! I guess I just need some restraint. lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 16, 2014)

I back 2 mac'd for plink! Today which is similar to nude rose which is one of the few lippies I'll throw on with confidence that it won't be too jarring on me. So every time I got to look at the lipsticks I pick up relentlessly red, then put it back down again as mattes doesn't sit comfortably on me so I dread to think how a retro matte would wear. I tried it on anyway, decided I didn't need another red pink so took it off and went with plink! When I got outside and saw myself in another mirror I was like OMG that colour on my lips is amazing Why are makeup hall lighting so crappy!.? So  I susally wouldn't be chasing after more lips colours but I'm seriously impressed with that one  It's been a while since my mac wish list has been so small and it's a good feeling!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 16, 2014)

I was kinda bad today. I picked up some Wet n Wild lipsticks I have been wanting for months but are always sold out in the stores near me. Vamp It Up, come to mama!  Then Hello Waffle Cosmetics had a flash sale. I spent $40 on samples and some Colors of the Month.   I have money, it's not like I'm broke or anything, but I should probably have spent less with Hello Waffle. I totally got caught up in the sale.


----------



## lyseD (May 16, 2014)

I just unsubscribed from the AA thread. I don't know what came over me but I just ordered SS. I did not want it, it was never on my list, I'm still not sure I want it but everyone was going on about it so I just clicked over and put in in my cart.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need help.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 16, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I just unsubscribed from the AA thread. I don't know what came over me but I just ordered SS. I did not want it, it was never on my list, I'm still not sure I want it but everyone was going on about it so I just clicked over and put in in my cart.  :huh:  I need help.


  It's so easy to get caught up in the hype!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's been a while since my mac wish list has been so small and it's a good feeling!


RR IS beautiful. I often have those situations with the Mac I frequent---the lighting is horrible! But I have to say, I love plink too! Enjoy!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 16, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I just unsubscribed from the AA thread. I don't know what came over me but I just ordered SS. I did not want it, it was never on my list, I'm still not sure I want it but everyone was going on about it so I just clicked over and put in in my cart.  I'd uh:  I need help.


  Wow I did the exact same thing today.. I'm sad for us but slightly relieved that it wasn't just me.  I didn't originally want it but after everyone's swatches and descriptions I really really did. If I hadn't stayed in there I wouldn't have even noticed.  I'd feel better if I placed one order with 3 items instead of 3 orders with 1 item.. Shaking my head at myself.


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

I hang in there all the time.. frenzy and all.

  I only wanted the damn compact.. and I got it.. but only or my compact collection -- not so much for the bronzer.

  I had seen this collex two years ago and was no timpressed with the lippies so they were easy to elude.  The rest.. yes, some ES were lovely  but I have about 14 Chanel quads, CDs TFs , Lorac,UD, and bla bla.. so no need for moe shadows.

  I am not on a strict low by as you know.. but trying to organize which is not going well.. lol.  I have stuff from Sephora sale which still needs to be tried on or used.  Stuff from Nordies. Clothes from Italy..

  I have failed low buy miserably.. but will forgive myself .. at least till my tooth gets better. lol


----------



## novocainedreams (May 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have money, it's not like I'm broke or anything, but I should probably have spent less with Hello Waffle. I totally got caught up in the sale.


  I saw that sale but did my best not to buy anything, although I really want to try them, I just tried to remind myself there will be other sales. That is my mantra, haha. However, I was bad enough buying 3 new lip balms from Notoriously morbid so I could get 3 free mini shadows. I still managed to spend, so I am right there with you, lol. I really like the balms though and they're the only ones I use. I've been trying to be good but $10 here...$20 there, still adds up at the end of the month. I am still saving though! Staying away from the MAC stuff(AA, Maleficient), so...+1 for staying away....-1 for spending a little...I guess I am still in the middle, hahaha. But I don't feel too bad, after my emotional shopping last month I am doing MUCH better this month finding other ways to deal and things to do.


----------



## lyseD (May 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > I just unsubscribed from the AA thread. I don't know what came over me but I just ordered SS. I did not want it, it was never on my list, I'm still not sure I want it but everyone was going on about it so I just clicked over and put in in my cart.  I'd uh: I need help.
> ...


At least I got the free express shipping each time. What three items did you end up with?


----------



## veronikawithak (May 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> At least I got the free express shipping each time.  What three items did you end up with?


  Yeah love that free express! I got Mystical, Silver Sun and Siren Song.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yeah love that free express! I got Mystical, Silver Sun and Siren Song.


  Do you like Siren Song?


----------



## veronikawithak (May 17, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Do you like Siren Song?


  Haven't got it yet, probably Wednesday. I'll let you know if you want.  I think I saw that you were skipping Mystical but if you feel a lemming again it's definitely not a must have. It's not as pink as I wanted it to be and can be a touch brownish at times. I still like it for an everyday light coat of color but I also don't have many of those shades so it was a nice addition.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think I saw that you were skipping Mystical but if you feel a lemming again it's definitely not a must have. It's not as pink as I wanted it to be and can be a touch brownish at times. I still like it for an everyday light coat of color but I also don't have many of those shades so it was a nice addition.


  Hey V - did you get your shipping confirmation yet?  I've ordered but it says pending. I'm pissed. MAC always does shit like this - I feel like on the west coast we have to wait forever. Could just be me though. 

  Ugh.  I'm nervous that it'll arrive broken/or be sold out and that I'll miss the launches next week. SO ANNOYING....


----------



## veronikawithak (May 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey V - did you get your shipping confirmation yet?  I've ordered but it says pending. I'm pissed. MAC always does shit like this - I feel like on the west coast we have to wait forever. Could just be me though.   Ugh.  I'm nervous that it'll arrive broken/or be sold out and that I'll miss the launches next week. SO ANNOYING....


  I did 3 separate orders. Got 2 of the confirmations. One got here yesterday and one will be here Tuesday because I placed it after the cutoff and Monday is a holiday.  Order 3 I placed yesterday after the 11am EST cutoff for next day shipping so I should get confirmation Tuesday and my package Wednesday. I always always go off my fed ex notifications.. sometimes MAC doesn't update until I already have my package lol.   Also I live in Canada (east coast). Hope all of that helps!  Saw your post in the other thread. If you're really stressing and it hasn't come by launch, maybe you could buy what you really must have and then return any duplicates to the store once your stuff arrives safely?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Haven't got it yet, probably Wednesday. I'll let you know if you want.  I think I saw that you were skipping Mystical but if you feel a lemming again it's definitely not a must have. It's not as pink as I wanted it to be and can be a touch brownish at times. I still like it for an everyday light coat of color but I also don't have many of those shades so it was a nice addition.


  Thanks! Yes I am skipping Mystical since I already have similar colors so no need to add another one  Everyone is raving about Siren Song so I am curious since I have nothing like it.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Saw your post in the other thread. If you're really stressing and it hasn't come by launch, maybe you could buy what you really must have and then return any duplicates to the store once your stuff arrives safely?


  Hey Girl! Thanks! 

  My order still says pending, which is so annoying because now I don't even know if it's going to ship.  You know how stores like to pull the "I'll let you purchase then we don't have it" BS.  The three things I really wanted I ordered online because I didn't want to miss out, and I don't really want to pay for return shipping. I was hoping there was a way to cancel the order before they ship it but it doesn't look like it.  

  It's supposed to launch at The Bay on Monday (holiday) but I won't have my shipping confirmation by then. *SIGH* Ughhhhh.  So unsure of what to do....

  I ordered Instigator during the PC Launch and I purchased on Dec 26th...they shipped it on January 10th. Yep. Ridiculous! 

  I should've know better. Stalking in person is always better!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 17, 2014)

@veronikawithak  - Hubs had a great idea - buy all the things that I want in store, see if they ship the order - if they do, return the duplicates back to the MAC store. 

  I feel bad about returning them, but it is a way to guarantee that I get everything that I want.....

  Or I could sell to gals on Specktra!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 17, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Thanks! Yes I am skipping Mystical since I already have similar colors so no need to add another one  Everyone is raving about Siren Song so I am curious since I have nothing like it.


  Yeah I've been looking for a really easy nude forever it seems like. Finished Patisserie which was pretty good but not perfect. Now I have Modesty and it's also good but not perfect. Hopefully this will be closer to what I've been looking for.  





Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Girl! Thanks!   My order still says pending, which is so annoying because now I don't even know if it's going to ship.  You know how stores like to pull the "I'll let you purchase then we don't have it" BS.  The three things I really wanted I ordered online because I didn't want to miss out, and I don't really want to pay for return shipping. I was hoping there was a way to cancel the order before they ship it but it doesn't look like it.    It's supposed to launch at The Bay on Monday (holiday) but I won't have my shipping confirmation by then. *SIGH* Ughhhhh.  So unsure of what to do....  I ordered Instigator during the PC Launch and I purchased on Dec 26th...they shipped it on January 10th. Yep. Ridiculous!   I should've know better. Stalking in person is always better!


  Yeah if it was me I'd buy what I wanted at the Bay.. wait till my stuff came in the mail and I saw it was all good. Then return the multiples back to the Bay. Seems like the safest although kind of a hassle.


----------



## cocofiere (May 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Cocofiere, you certainly have had your share of heartache and loss.  I pray for your continued strength and
> comfort, and wish the best for your friends, newly diagnosed with Lupus.


  Thank you @Medgal07 for your kind words.  I love this thread and how supportive everyone is, whether it's low-buy related or personal issues, there's a lot of love here.  I've been lurking in this thread (while still checking some collection threads, LOL) since it started as a distraction from my real life stuff and haven't really been active but it's such an inspiration.  It's helped me be more conscious of when I'm "emotional-shopping" and I've become more selective as well.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 17, 2014)

Before @HerGreyness rats me out I confess that I ordered AS from AA this morning. I think I'm done now. No excuses or regrets, just didn't want to seem shady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Before @HerGreyness rats me out I confess that I ordered AS from AA this morning. I think I'm done now. No excuses or regrets, just didn't want to seem shady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol you beat me to it!

  where's Pixie>


----------



## veronikawithak (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol you beat me to it!
> 
> where's Pixie>


  Hiding. Lol. I think she said she bought 8 items from the AA collection.

  I need to figure out what kinda men she likes so I can find a pic to distract her with when she gets back.


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hiding. Lol. I think she said she bought 8 items from the AA collection.
> 
> I need to figure out what kinda men she likes so I can find a pic to distract her with when she gets back.


  lol

  she is gorgeous so she must like em gorgeous too.. ha.

  yep, she;s in the Sparky chair >>>>> over there

  8 items on a low buy.. lol ..

  our momma betrayed us


----------



## veronikawithak (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol
> 
> she is gorgeous so she must like em gorgeous too.. ha.
> 
> ...


Not betrayed.. just "slightly deviated from the plan." She said months ago that ED was one of her weaknesses. And she's skipped some collections too. As long as she's happy with her things and gets a lot of use out of them, we're happy for her!

  How long are we going to make her sit on that chair.. lol.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol you beat me to it!  where's Pixie>





veronikawithak said:


> Hiding. Lol. I think she said she bought 8 items from the AA collection.  I need to figure out what kinda men she likes so I can find a pic to distract her with when she gets back. :sweat:


  I'm here... Sitting in my cozy chair! Lol I'm working this weekend, so I only get a little time to pop in & see how you girls are doing. I'll be back Monday. Be good... If you can.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm working this weekend, so I only get a little time to pop in & see how you girls are doing. I'll be back Monday. Be good... If you can.


  I've been naughty.. see the AA thread. Filled with distracting pictures of Gerard Butler so HG didn't notice I bought an ED bronzer. Lol! See you soon. <3


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @veronikawithak  - Hubs had a great idea - buy all the things that I want in store, see if they ship the order - if they do, return the duplicates back to the MAC store.
> 
> I feel bad about returning them, but it is a way to guarantee that I get everything that I want.....
> 
> Or I could sell to gals on Specktra!


Hey doll! I responded in the AA thread--was just going to mention that you should call the Bay and confirm the launch for Monday, because my store here in Vancouver says they are launching Thursday. Just wanted to give you a heads up---always confusion!


----------



## singer82 (May 17, 2014)

I got 7 things from AA and still want more! ED is also a weakness of mine. I mean, it's my birthday haul so I was treating myself. And I haven't hauled this big in a long time. I skipped the sephora sale. I'm skipping both designer collections and skipped a couple other ones as well. I am limiting myself to two or three items  in the up and coming collections. I've done pretty good so far this year too. So think I'm ok with splurging a little


----------



## dorni (May 18, 2014)

For @PixieDancer:


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 18, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Hey doll! I responded in the AA thread--was just going to mention that you should call the Bay and confirm the launch for Monday, because my store here in Vancouver says they are launching Thursday. Just wanted to give you a heads up---always confusion!


  Thanks girlie!  I called a few local HBC/MAC counters and they all confirmed for Thursday too!  

  Now.....should I take Thursday morning off....

  I feel like that's a little too crazy!  Haha! *still considers it...hangs head in shame*


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 18, 2014)

I stayed strong yesterday and didn't allow myself to let the 40% off lure me into buying something I don't need. I repurchased Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Boy on Wednesday and this lipstick is my most favourite lipstick ever. I've already used up one tube last year or so. If I was forced into giving up all my makeup and only keeping one lipstick it would be Boy. Definitely. I could rant on about this colour. So, I didn't mind the 19€ I spent on it.

  All you ladies have fun hauling and enjoy your Alluring Aquatic goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, this might be the wrong thread for this but I don't know where else to ask this, so... Can anyone recommend a mid-tone grey eyeshadow? It can be shimmery but not glittery. Also, I tried Copperplate which was way too brown for my liking and Scene was too dark. I'm looking for something in between. Doesn't have to be MAC.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 18, 2014)

dorni said:


> For @PixieDancer :


  THIS is to die for! Thanks for sharing! Wow!   





SleepingBeauty said:


> I stayed strong yesterday and didn't allow myself to let the 40% off lure me into buying something I don't need. I repurchased Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Boy on Wednesday and this lipstick is my most favourite lipstick ever. I've already used up one tube last year or so. If I was forced into giving up all my makeup and only keeping one lipstick it would be Boy. Definitely. I could rant on about this colour. So, I didn't mind the 19€ I spent on it.  All you ladies have fun hauling and enjoy your Alluring Aquatic goodies! :cheer:    Also, this might be the wrong thread for this but I don't know where else to ask this, so... Can anyone recommend a mid-tone grey eyeshadow? It can be shimmery but not glittery. Also, I tried Copperplate which was way too brown for my liking and Scene was too dark. I'm looking for something in between. Doesn't have to be MAC.


  Maybe Print?  And super job resisting a sale! You did great!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 18, 2014)

dorni said:


> For @PixieDancer :


  Gorgeous!  I love a colorful eye!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 18, 2014)

dorni said:


> For @PixieDancer :


  What brand and colors are these?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 18, 2014)

Today...  Becca RSSF in Shell (downside to squeeze tube is you can't see how much is left. Still, I've gotta be close to done with this one.) MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Transparent NARS ProPrime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base UD Smoked Palette - Kinky all over the lid, Rockstar on the lashlines (halfway across top, roughly 1/3 way across bottom) BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara in Jet Black - So far, I really like it! NARS Blush in Sex Appeal MAC Lipstick in Feed the Senses


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 18, 2014)

I have been out of town at a retreat and haven't worn makeup in 10 days! No extreme lemmings for upcoming collections but I will grab one or max 2 items from AA - ED is my fave. Possibly 1-2 from Osbournes. Haven't dropped in on MB yet.


----------



## dorni (May 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous! I love a colorful eye!
> ...


  Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Covet on the upper lashline, MAC Bottle Green and Kelly e/s on the lid and MAC MSFN in Medium Dark as a transition colour.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 19, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> MAC Lipstick in Feed the Senses


  Sooooo many products I love in this look! I bet you looked GORGEOUS!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 19, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun
Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval
          Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)
Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil
          Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11
Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette
Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil
          Anastasia Lavish Palette


----------



## veronikawithak (May 19, 2014)

This thread is sooo quiet lately.. I'm going to assume some of us (myself included) have done some damage with AA?

  Anyways, I'm going on a conference this weekend for 5 days and I'm only taking a carry-on so I thought it'd be fun to post my travel makeup bag contents! Here's a picture of the toiletries bag I have so you can see what I'm working with. I have makeup in the top and bottom mesh compartments as well as lipsticks in the opaque zippered compartment and the blush/highlighter in the main compartment since they didn't fit anywhere else. The rest has all of my shower stuff etc.  





  MAC Paint Pot - Painterly
  MAC P + P - Vibrancy Eye, Lip & Highlighter in Radiant Rose
  MAC MSFN - Light
  Hourglass - Mood Exposure
  Hourglass - Luminous Light
  MAC Peach Blossom
  MAC Patentpolish - Kittenish
  MAC CSG - Deelight
  Chanel RCS - Boy
  MUFE mascara sample
  MUFE eyeliner - 24L Light Taupe
  Anastasia Brow Wiz - Ash Blonde; clear brow gel
  MAC Quad: All That Glitters, Yogurt, Quarry, Shale

  It's always fun to go through and see what your "must have" items are! I'm going to do my makeup out of this bag for the next few days to see if I miss anything enough to add it.

  If anyone else wants to do this just for kicks I'd love to see what you end up with!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> This thread is sooo quiet lately.. I'm going to assume some of us (myself included) have done some damage with AA?  Anyways, I'm going on a conference this weekend for 5 days and I'm only taking a carry-on so I thought it'd be fun to post my travel makeup bag contents! Here's a picture of the toiletries bag I have so you can see what I'm working with. I have makeup in the top and bottom mesh compartments as well as lipsticks in the opaque zippered compartment and the blush/highlighter in the main compartment since they didn't fit anywhere else. The rest has all of my shower stuff etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I house sat at my sisters for 5 days last week and I wanted to take as little as possible: Lancome dream tone sample Dior bb nude rose  in sample jar Elf all over cover stick Mac msfn  Elf brow gel Illamasqua wolf eyeshadow Estee lauder sumptuous extreme mascara sample Illamasqua sculpting duo Mac fulfilled plushglass  Took my real techniques buffing brush and setting brush, mac brow comb, shu uemura s curler and an angled brush  I survived! It was liberating making do!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 19, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It was liberating making do!


That's very impressive!! I could probably survive with a few less things.. My BASIC basics are Painterly, MSFN, Radiant Rose, a blush, mascara, eyebrow pencil and a tinted lipstick/balm of some kind.

  For brushes I'm planning on taking MAC 142 & 159 for face/blush and probably 239 & 286 for eyes.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's very impressive!! I could probably survive with a few less things.. My BASIC basics are Painterly, MSFN, Radiant Rose, a blush, mascara, eyebrow pencil and a tinted lipstick/balm of some kind.  For brushes I'm planning on taking MAC 142 & 159 for face/blush and probably 239 & 286 for eyes.


  It was good to think about what really works on a basic level. Im freeing myself away from all the crazy colours and artistry: it's not for me!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 19, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Im freeing myself away from all the crazy colours and artistry: it's not for me!


  I agree. At the same time I'm realizing what colors and textures I like so I don't get overwhelmed making choices anymore.. which makes me feel more confident.. which makes me want to try more things in the range that I do like. Lol. Just continuing to find balance is all I can do. And focusing on using things up so they don't go to waste. I feel like once I find shades I really like it's easier for me to pass things up. I haven't wanted a new blush in forever because I'm loving my MAC blush palette and my HG blushes. There's only so many shades I can have until they all start looking too similar.. especially once you apply them.


----------



## Sandy072 (May 19, 2014)

After spending a few weeks poking around Specktraland, I finally decided to join because of this thread! It's so easy for me to get caught up in all the pretty things and excitement of new collections, but I need to appreciate, use and rediscover what I have more. That seems to be what you ladies are doing and I'm loving it!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 19, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Also, this might be the wrong thread for this but I don't know where else to ask this, so... Can anyone recommend a mid-tone grey eyeshadow? It can be shimmery but not glittery. Also, I tried Copperplate which was way too brown for my liking and Scene was too dark. I'm looking for something in between. Doesn't have to be MAC.


  MAC Print, Makeup Geek Stealth (for a matte option) or Graphite (for a shimmery option). You could also mix Scene with a white eyeshadow to lighten it.


----------



## Calla88 (May 19, 2014)

I posted something similar in how does your makeup travel , but I recently just got back from an 8 day trip to Paris and these were my travel essentials,

  I took a bit more that I used but not too much overall

  I take a few random  sample packs that come with my online orders ) which can be anything aren't always used
A few  moisturizer samples Trish McEvoy beauty Balm shade 2  has Spf
CeraVe cleanser and moisturizer 
Murad sunscreen balm
Rimmel stay matte powder.
Rimmel max volume flash mascara
Walking on Eggshell palette WNW
YSL lipstick sampler. ( fun colors)
A sample of my current foundation ( I get it from Sephora lasts at least a week) don't wear it everyday so last longer
Laura Mercier Caviar stick in Amethyst
Tarte  blush in Exposed
Mac Melba Blush
The Balm Mary lou manzier
Caudalie beauty elixir sample size
Argan oil Josie Maran sample size
Chanel boy lipstick
Milani eye tech extreme liner
Urban Decay Junkie eye liner
Urban Decay Psychedelic sister eye liner
Sugarpill Poison Berry eye shadow
Mac Club eye shadow
Loreal concealer true match blendable N5-6 crayon- can be used a base for eyeshadow
Kat von dee lock it concealer
Mac It's a girl dazzlecream
Bahama Mama bronzer the Balm
Elf studio contouring blush and bronzing powder
Maybelline color tattoo in Bad to the Bronze
Maybelline Brazen Berry lipstick
NYX butter gloss Creme Brulee
Pacifica rollerball vanilla
Hourglass ambient lighting powder in Dimlight 
Mac prep & prime in Peach Lustre 
NYX roller on shimmer in Nude eye shadow

Now I did overload on brushes because I have a travel roll I love and it fits loads of brush but still lies flat!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 19, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> After spending a few weeks poking around Specktraland, I finally decided to join because of this thread! It's so easy for me to get caught up in all the pretty things and excitement of new collections, but I need to appreciate, use and rediscover what I have more. That seems to be what you ladies are doing and I'm loving it!


  That's exactly what we are all trying to do! Spend Less. Enjoy More! Check out the first post for some helpful links and info!!

  Glad you decided to join us! Jump right in... we're here to help and support you in any way you need us to!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 19, 2014)

Oh fun @veronikawithak!! I'll play the travel bag game... But I ALWAYS over-pack makeup when I travel! And you'd think I'd have it down to a science after all these years! I fly too, so it makes it extra tricky. And since I never really know how many different appearance, performance, or interview looks I'll need, I tend to overdo it.
  I did just get back from a work trip... and this is really what I took! ALL of it! And this was me "cutting back" So I doubt I'll be much help to those looking to pack light! LOL

  (I'll put a * by anything I never used on my trip to help myself (potentially) cut back in the future.)

  Travel Makeup Bag from Sephora





  Eyelash Curler
  Nail File
  Anastasia Tweezers

  Travel sized Hourglass Veil Primer 
  Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer
  Travel sized MAC Strobe Cream
  Travel sized MAC Fix+
  Travel UD setting spray
  MAC PLW Concealer
  MAC Studio Finish Concealer
  Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
  Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Eraser Dark Circle Brightener

  Tarte Brow Mousse
  Anastasia Brow Gel
  Benefit High Brow Pencil
  Travel sized Benefit Stay Don't Stray Eyeshadow Primer
  Too Faced Glitter Glue
  Duo Lash Adhesive
  2 sets of lashes
  2 Travel sized Masacaras

  MAC MSFN
  MAC Forever Marilyn Powder
  MAC Sundipped Bronzer
  MAC Definitely Defined EDSF

  Lavish Eyeshadow Palette
  Lorac Pro Palette
  MAC Uninterrupted
  MAC Carefree*
  2 MAC Pressed Pigments: Deeply Dashing & Rock Candy*
  2 Fluidlines: Blacktrack & Dark Diversion
  Eyeliner Pencils: MAC Fascinating & Heirloom*, Anastasia Lavish & Covet*, Sephora Flashy Copper
  2 NARS Blushes: Madly & Orgasm*
  NYX Blush Cinnamon*
  MAC Painterly PP
  Maybelline Color Tattoo Bad To The Bronze*
  MAC Pigment Sample Copper Sparkle*

  MAC Prep & Prime Lip
  2 MAC Lipsticks (depotted): Heaux* & RiRiWoo*
  4 MAC Lipsticks (tubes): Divine Choice, Mehr, Lady Danger, & Rebel*
  Lip Pencils: MAC Soar, Lasting Sensation*, Beet*, Cherry, Magenta*, Dervish, Have to Have It*, NYX Pinky*
  UD Super-Saturated Lip Pencils: Theodora*, Glinda, & Crush*
  MAC Dressed To Dazzle Dazzleglass*

  I take a brush roll with me and pack it full of brushes too!


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 19, 2014)

I have a NYX palette (Butt Naked Eyes) that I love for travel. I am not attached to it otherwise, so if it broke, I wouldn't cry. Plus it has a big mirror.


----------



## janette9687 (May 20, 2014)

hi (waves) I have been MIA for awhile not that i participate a ton to be noticed but Im finally back in San Diego! Yay im going to miss japan but im so happy to be back. I made it a visit back to texas without buying makeup and i missed all the AA launches that i was able to actually check out AA at a mac store yay! So i thought i wanted everything but have trimmed my list down to both blushes a ED bronzer and enchanted lippie. Yay! i know its more than my 3 items but i havent bought anything from mac since magnetic nudes and only swapped for Perfect topping,

  I'm so proud of myself since my last makeup buy was in march for the velvetines and it sucks because i didnt like 3 of my items and it got packed so now i cant return them. I only packed a small makeup bag to use and Im so happy to be able to just use those items.

  I ended up giving my Naked foundation and a beauty blender to my sister while visiting so it still leaves me with 4 foundations but i didnt have any on me since my intent was to finish naked while i didnt have my makeup.  Instead of craving and buying a whole new foundation i have either been just using concealer or i just went into sephora and got samples of foundations i had been pleased with in the past to not be tempted to buy a new one and just use those in the time being of everything getting here. if i run out i hope to just go back for more samples. I know sounds cheap but i really dont need another foundations when my items come back to me in 2 months.


----------



## LouGarner (May 20, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> hi (waves) I have been MIA for awhile not that i participate a ton to be noticed but Im finally back in San Diego! Yay im going to miss japan but im so happy to be back. I made it a visit back to texas without buying makeup and i missed all the AA launches that i was able to actually check out AA at a mac store yay! So i thought i wanted everything but have trimmed my list down to both blushes a ED bronzer and enchanted lippie. Yay! i know its more than my 3 items but i havent bought anything from mac since magnetic nudes and only swapped for Perfect topping,
> 
> I'm so proud of myself since my last makeup buy was in march for the velvetines and it sucks because i didnt like 3 of my items and it got packed so now i cant return them. I only packed a small makeup bag to use and Im so happy to be able to just use those items.
> 
> I ended up giving my Naked foundation and a beauty blender to my sister while visiting so it still leaves me with 4 foundations but i didnt have any on me since my intent was to finish naked while i didnt have my makeup.  Instead of craving and buying a whole new foundation i have either been just using concealer or i just went into sephora and got samples of foundations i had been pleased with in the past to not be tempted to buy a new one and just use those in the time being of everything getting here. if i run out i hope to just go back for more samples. I know sounds cheap but i really dont need another foundations when my items come back to me in 2 months.


  Hey lady,

  hope your pcs went smooth


----------



## janette9687 (May 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> This thread is sooo quiet lately.. I'm going to assume some of us (myself included) have done some damage with AA?
> 
> Anyways, I'm going on a conference this weekend for 5 days and I'm only taking a carry-on so I thought it'd be fun to post my travel makeup bag contents! Here's a picture of the toiletries bag I have so you can see what I'm working with. I have makeup in the top and bottom mesh compartments as well as lipsticks in the opaque zippered compartment and the blush/highlighter in the main compartment since they didn't fit anywhere else. The rest has all of my shower stuff etc.
> 
> ...


  This is fun! Ill play since I'm in the military and i travel at lease 4x or more a year and i recently moved back to the states and i traveled with just a carry on and a medium size luggage for the next 3 months therefore my makeup bag was tiny, ill post, its very basic actually ive traveled more in a 2 wk trip to tokyo but i wanted to get the most of all my makeup and i really liked what i came up with.

  foundation- Naked which i gave away to my ister so now i just stopped by Sephora for 3 samples for the time being
  concealer- YSL touche eclat
  blush- Nars Madley, MAC Pleasure Model ED, Mac Autoerotique ED
  eyeshadows- Kat Von D Ladybyrd palette, both Mac Temp Rising Quads
  lippies- all Limecrime velvetines, mini Dior rouge red, mini benefit lady choice, mini givenchy brun cratuer
  eyebrows- great lash clear mascara, Nars Bali e/s
  mascara- mini samples from YSL, and Blinc and Clinque bottom lash
  highlighter- Kevin Aucyn Celestial

  for brushes i included beautyblender, shu umera 18, hakuhodo g5543, brushes just 1 lay down, 3 crease and 2 pencil brushes, last was my eyebrow brush.

  thats is, tomorrow i will try and take a pic, i basically did a face and sepearted either that or something similar to what i thought i would like for tat trip that was most versitle.


----------



## janette9687 (May 20, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Hey lady,
> 
> hope your pcs went smooth


  Thank you! im on leave for a month so im so rested and happy, im keeping busy with a new boxer puppy! I love your new avi!


----------



## LouGarner (May 20, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Thank you! im on leave for a month so im so rested and happy, im keeping busy with a new boxer puppy! I love your new avi!


  thanks. I hope you enjoy your leave. I want to get a dog when I get back to the states but I don't know what kind I want yet


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 20, 2014)

Decided I'm going to skip Nightshade in Moody Blooms, as it's looking too similar to the Chanel Illusion d'ombre in ebouli that everyone on this thread seemed to love when i did an eotd!
  So that takes my Moody Blooms list down to one thing - Black Ivy fluidline 
  Lorde Pure Heroine is still a must for me,
  i'm going to save getting Relentlessly Red for a b2m, i'm sure i'll be bored of even more of my mac stuff to get enough empties together soon.

  Still staying strong having skipped AA and i'll be skipping Osbournes, giving myself a pat on the back
  looking forward i know there's always a new shiney around the corner!


----------



## mosha010 (May 20, 2014)

Back to my low buy gang baby!    After an expected fall off the wagon for AA.  All the new upcoming collections have a very Calm and set wish list of 2 items.  Even moody blooms which I'm almost about to completely pass on!!!   So I'm excited for the summer w all my aa stuff   To everyone that kept on checking q me on the dress situation.  It's being done w a dressmaker and I'm doing the beading of it and the veil.  So less than a month to go and a lot to do. But at least I have a plan in place.  Thank u for worryin ladies. You know who you are


----------



## lyseD (May 20, 2014)

Just unsubscribed from the Osborne collection -- nothing for me there. Pedro, maybe the silver lip gloss but I need to see more swatches. And Moody Blooms two shadows and copperthorn. So three or four items for June.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## mosha010 (May 20, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi.


   Hi pumpkin


----------



## veronikawithak (May 20, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Just unsubscribed from the Osborne collection -- nothing for me there. Pedro, maybe the silver lip gloss but I need to see more swatches. And Moody Blooms two shadows and copperthorn. So three or four items for June.


  I unsubscribed too.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 20, 2014)

Skipping everything until maybe a fluidline or two from MB. Which is a good thing because AA really sucked me in.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 20, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi.








 hope you are still feeling well! 


  everyone must be super busy lately because it definitely has gotten quiet. must be all that stalking and lack of sleep, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do hope everyone got all the goodies that they wanted from AA. I did really good for me. The old me would have bought almost everything (about $250 worth), the new me bought about $100. To me, that's success and it's thanks to here for it. I get caught up in those collection threads out of boredom and convince myself I need things more then I do.
  Be proud and happy of what you bought ladies. I hope no one has regrets because there is always CB. I'm living by the motto of "if I want it and i'll actually use it, i'm gonna get it!" ... it's ok as long as you don't go in debt to get it. My makeup rule is cash (debit) only. that's just to protect myself or i'd hit astronomical numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My high buy has slowed down and i'm happy where i'm at. woohoo.

  I'd so join in on the travel bag but i'm afraid mine is a bit boring. (2 night, 3 days)
  Urban Decay Shattered Palette
  Dior Coral Glow Lip Balm
  1 mascara
  MAC pp in painterly
  a few brushes (6 i think)

  now what I pack for my kids is a different story haha


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 20, 2014)

Hey ladies! I was good and only got AS from AA which was my original plan all along  I hope all of you enjoy your new goodies!  I might get DG from Osbournes and the blush from Pedro so only 2 things! Yaay!   I want to share what I take with me when I travel! Love the idea!!   Revlon ColorStay Cream Whipped Foundation MAC MSFN in Light Plus ELF concealer in a stick (dont remember the exact name) in fair Garnier Dark Circle concealer MAC Rio MSF MAC Stereo Rose MSF MAC Lustering, Sweetie and Venus l/s's Revlon Berrie Smoothie Lip Butter NARS Light Reflecting Setting Powder  UD Naked Palette LORAC Pro Palette Mascara Jordana Made to Last Liquid eyeliner pencil in Black  (love it!!) 6 eye brushes 3 face brushes


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 20, 2014)

To all the ladies who encouraged me to pick up Mehr (I think it was @HerGreyness and @PixieDancer, if I am wrong I apologize), THANK YOU!! You were right, it is gorgeous! It's the perfect MLBB shade for me.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> To all the ladies who encouraged me to pick up Mehr (I think it was @HerGreyness  and @PixieDancer , if I am wrong I apologize), THANK YOU!! You were right, it is gorgeous! It's the perfect MLBB shade for me.


   Yay! Always love finding those shades. I'll have to add it to my list of B2M potentials.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay! Always love finding those shades. I'll have to add it to my list of B2M potentials.


  Indeed! I have to sort through to get all my neutrals out to take when I go see my dad... he's very finicky about stuff like makeup... he loves Viva Glam III on me (which I thought he'd hate considering it's a bit dark on me) but thinks Revlon Snow Peach gives me clown lips...


----------



## PixieDancer (May 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> To all the ladies who encouraged me to pick up Mehr (I think it was @HerGreyness  and @PixieDancer , if I am wrong I apologize), THANK YOU!! You were right, it is gorgeous! It's the perfect MLBB shade for me.


 Yay! Glad you love it!! It's a go-to for me... One of my favs!  





veronikawithak said:


> Yay! Always love finding those shades. I'll have to add it to my list of B2M potentials.


 Do it! It's a great B2M option lippie!


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Do it! It's a great B2M option lippie!


  <peeks in>

  runs out again.. but agrees on Mehr.. it's my enduring


----------



## veronikawithak (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> <peeks in>
> 
> runs out again.. but agrees on Mehr.. it's my enduring






@HerGreyness

  I feel like I might start burning up being in the low buy thread.. lol.

  I changed my avi just for you.. so you won't be confused by the generic one.


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @HerGreyness
> 
> I feel like I might start burning up being in the low buy thread.. lol.
> 
> I changed my avi just for you.. so you won't be confused by the generic one.


 
  darling, thank you.. you are too beautiful to hide behind those brush thingies.. lol.

  I get hot butt when I come in here too.  lmao


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 20, 2014)

I am going to vent. 

  What in the ACTUAL F. 

  Ordered on Thursday, no shipping confirmation yet, just 'pending'.  

  Live chat MAC - can't help me at all.  "Email/call this number, etc."  I emailed in re: what the heck is happening?  Is there any confirmation that you actually have my items?  

  Crickets. 

  I mean, I know this is a first world problem, but F. 

  I'm never ordering from MAC online again.  

  UGH.


----------



## kanne (May 20, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> This is fun! Ill play since I'm in the military and i travel at lease 4x or more a year and i recently moved back to the states and i traveled with just a carry on and a medium size luggage for the next 3 months therefore my makeup bag was tiny, ill post, its very basic actually ive traveled more in a 2 wk trip to tokyo but i wanted to get the most of all my makeup and i really liked what i came up with.
> 
> foundation- Naked which i gave away to my ister so now i just stopped by Sephora for 3 samples for the time being
> concealer- YSL touche eclat
> ...


  Ohh, I posted my "travel" list for New Zealand a few pages back. I'm trying to take as few things as I can on this trip.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 20, 2014)

Well... AA has taken an expected turn. I'm sticking to my budget, though. I've been traveling and working like crazy so I'm looking forward to sitting back down and putting everything away in my makeup desk. I feel so our of sorts right now with everything all over the place.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 20, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I am going to vent.
> 
> What in the ACTUAL F.
> 
> ...


  I know how you feel. I just got back from a work trip and I am dying to unpack my travel makeup bag. Now that I finally got all my makeup organized, I want it to stay that way!


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 21, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *SleepingBeauty* 

[ . . . ]   
  Also, this might be the wrong thread for this but I don't know where else to ask this, so... Can anyone recommend a mid-tone grey eyeshadow? It can be shimmery but not glittery. Also, I tried Copperplate which was way too brown for my liking and Scene was too dark. I'm looking for something in between. Doesn't have to be MAC.



  Have you thought of trying Inglot products for a mid-tone grey shadow?

  Anyway, yesterday I splurged big-time with the NARS Summer collection- not only Malacca, but Baalbek and yes, even Iraklion.

  Malacca is fabulous. I much prefer it to Club and have consigned Club to my give-away bag.
  I'm very, very happy with Baalbek as it makes a great cat-eye and is easy to use.
  The Iraklion is a bit of a dark horse and was the splurge item.

  And that's my make-up shopping til August.


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2014)

I had typed a long paragraph and it's somehow deleted. Oh well... lol.
  I received the Nars Contour Duo thanks to a sweet & helpful someone, so my makeup purchases for this month are complete. MAC, Nars, Chanel, Guerlain, a good mix of brands there and products that hopefully will get a lot of love, I think I will be more happy with those items than if I had spent all my money on MAC collections. Admittedly, this is more than my Low-Buy plans allowed for one month, but I now I can chill next month. Besides that, I invested in some other non-makeup things this month which I feel good about.

  I packed up my stash today to store it in the basement which I do every summer, because it gets way too hot up here. I guess I should have done it earlier since it was already very warm the last 1-2 days and the cream products started sweating. And while packing everything in traincases I realized once again I have too much stuff, no need to buy more lipstick, blushes, etc. It all looked like a lot more in the traincases than when I have it stored in my Muji organizers.
  So this made me think that I really should skip all the MAC stuff from the upcoming collections I was interested in. There were a couple of things I wanted but was unsure of and even the swatches don't convince me 100%, so skipping seems like the best idea even though it's tempting to buy one item here and there.

  I also sold some more stuff and will keep on de-stashing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and I found Dalliance e/s again, wasn't sure if I still had it or not, lol. LMK if anyone wants it, I'll add it to the swap thread.

  Has anyone heard from @Paint&Ink Chick? I hope she's OK.



SleepingBeauty said:


> I stayed strong yesterday and didn't allow myself to let the 40% off lure me into buying something I don't need. I repurchased Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Boy on Wednesday and this lipstick is my most favourite lipstick ever. I've already used up one tube last year or so. *If I was forced into giving up all my makeup and only keeping one lipstick it would be Boy. Definitely. I could rant on about this colour.* So, I didn't mind the 19€ I spent on it.
> 
> All you ladies have fun hauling and enjoy your Alluring Aquatic goodies!
> 
> ...


  Same here!! I need to repurchase it too at some point.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I had typed a long paragraph and it's somehow deleted. Oh well... lol.
> I received the Nars Contour Duo thanks to a sweet & helpful someone, so my makeup purchases for this month are complete. MAC, Nars, Chanel, Guerlain, a good mix of brands there and products that hopefully will get a lot of love, I think I will be more happy with those items than if I had spent all my money on MAC collections. Admittedly, this is more than my Low-Buy plans allowed for one month, but I now I can chill next month. Besides that, I invested in some other non-makeup things this month which I feel good about.
> 
> I packed up my stash today to store it in the basement which I do every summer, because it gets way too hot up here. I guess I should have done it earlier since it was already very warm the last 1-2 days and the cream products started sweating. And while packing everything in traincases I realized once again I have too much stuff, no need to buy more lipstick, blushes, etc. It all looked like a lot more in the traincases than when I have it stored in my Muji organizers.
> ...


  I just put all my muji drawers in the closet for summer as well! I only kept out a bag of makeup I want to finish or that I know I'll use a lot this summer. If I think of something I want to wear I'll just go grab it.

  YAY for destashing!! <3

  I LOVE Boy by Chanel. It's the one lippie that ALWAYS looks good on me no matter what. I'll repurchase until they stop making it.

  I'm thinking of doing a Project 333 again this summer.. anyone ever done one before? You basically pick 33 clothing items that you wear for 3 months and those are the only things you can wear. You basically pack up everything else. I have some suits and stuff for trips that I won't count, but my basic everyday wardrobe I'm going to try and pare down. There's a ton of clothes left in my closet on laundry day and I want them out of sight for a while so I can see more empty space.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I had typed a long paragraph and it's somehow deleted. Oh well... lol. I received the Nars Contour Duo thanks to a sweet & helpful someone, so my makeup purchases for this month are complete. MAC, Nars, Chanel, Guerlain, a good mix of brands there and products that hopefully will get a lot of love, I think I will be more happy with those items than if I had spent all my money on MAC collections. Admittedly, this is more than my Low-Buy plans allowed for one month, but I now I can chill next month. Besides that, I invested in some other non-makeup things this month which I feel good about.  I packed up my stash today to store it in the basement which I do every summer, because it gets way too hot up here. I guess I should have done it earlier since it was already very warm the last 1-2 days and the cream products started sweating. And while packing everything in traincases I realized once again I have too much stuff, no need to buy more lipstick, blushes, etc. It all looked like a lot more in the traincases than when I have it stored in my Muji organizers. So this made me think that I really should skip all the MAC stuff from the upcoming collections I was interested in. There were a couple of things I wanted but was unsure of and even the swatches don't convince me 100%, so skipping seems like the best idea even though it's tempting to buy one item here and there.  I also sold some more stuff and will keep on de-stashing. :cheer:   Oh, and I found Dalliance e/s again, wasn't sure if I still had it or not, lol. LMK if anyone wants it, I'll add it to the swap thread.  Has anyone heard from @Paint&Ink Chick ? I hope she's OK.   Same here!! I need to repurchase it too at some point.


  I wish I had somewhere to put my lipsticks in this heat. We don't have central air either so I'm worried my lipsticks will ruin


----------



## Ajigglin (May 21, 2014)

Refrigerator?


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I just put all my muji drawers in the closet for summer as well! I only kept out a bag of makeup I want to finish or that I know I'll use a lot this summer. If I think of something I want to wear I'll just go grab it.
> 
> YAY for destashing!! <3
> 
> ...


  Lalala, don't even say that! Lol, I hope they never do. If they ever discontinue it I'll probably panick and spend all my money on BUs :/

  Yes, that's what I do too, I keep my everyday staples like concealer etc on my vanity, but all the other stuff is in the basement.

  I never did any of those projects, no matter if it's makeup or clothes. Kudos to all of you who have that kind of discipline. I can't get myself to stick to something, I want to wear what I feel like when I feel like it.


----------



## Calla88 (May 21, 2014)

Boy by Chanel really is the perfect lipstick, it's always in my makeup bag and the one lipstick I always travel with no matter what! The thought of it discontinued makes very sad and I would have buys many BU's and store them in my fridge!


----------



## liba (May 21, 2014)

Hi everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  No way for me to catch up with everything here - I'll try slowly! Life has been a bit too baroque lately, and not always in such great ways, but here I am still plugging away.

  Anyhow, I feel like I let all you Alluring Aquatic low-buyers down. 'Wish I'd been able to be around to talk people out of this or that after I saw everything the other week. The AA thread was so crazy and hectic, there was no point in trying to get a word in edgewise (I'll never catch up there either, I'm afraid). I miss leisurely Specktra! 

  I haven't seen the Osbournes collection yet, but I'm feeling super low-buy on that one based on Temptalia's swatches. I've got so many of those light lavender lipsticks MAC has done that I don't think I need Dodgy Girl and I love Riot House, but I've got lots of those shades too (which I do in fact actually wear a lot, like Sweet & Sour and Playing Koi). It's going to have to bring something extra to the table. Those blushes are not anything new and same goes for the MSFs. I think French Kiss patentpolish is going to be great and Bijou lipglass looks surprisingly awesome. No shadows for me, though  - those quads are just not necessary for my needs. I'm going to get out cheap, I think.

  In other low buy news, I've gotten into the habit of buying the full nail polish collections from China Glaze and Orly, mostly because I like how they get bundled together in one self-contained package. This time, I didn't let myself do it with China Glaze Offshore, because honestly, I had serious dupes for quite a few of the shades. I'll have only the colors I wanted, not in a nice little container, maybe, but at least I'll only have what I need this time.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> <peeks in>
> 
> runs out again.. but agrees on Mehr.. it's my enduring






I smell smoke!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 21, 2014)

I've missed seeing you around the forum! Welcome back? lol


----------



## PixieDancer (May 21, 2014)

I'm sure your advice for AA would've been very helpful... but don't beat yourself up! We are ultimately responsible for our purchases, and a lot of us got a little (or in my case... a lot) out of hand. The good news is, I will be sticking to my goal for all future Summer Collections. NO MATTER WHAT! No excuses. I realized another fault of mine during this AA fiasco... Once I throw out my goal... I lose my damn mind! I need to learn not to throw in the towel just because I may want to grab an extra item! I AM happy about the eye opening this did for me. Now, to not let it happen again!

  BTW, what did you end up with from AA Ms. Liba?


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

<peeks in>

  runs out and snitches on Glittervegas.. sees Pixie is not in her chair, and that half the class is on other threads buying up whateverthehellisintheturqouise boxes


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> runs out and snitches on Glittervegas.. sees Pixie is not in her chair, and that half the class is on other threads buying up whateverthehellisintheturqouise boxes:haha:


:lmao:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 21, 2014)

I went against what I said, but I wasn't bad. I said I was skipping AA - I didn't, but I just got one lipstick. I am thinking about getting What Comes Naturally lipliner based on seeing @Mac-Guy mentioning it being good for pale NWs. I may run to the mall tomorrow and swatch it. I doubt it will sell out so no early stalking for this girl. Either way... It could have been worse. lol


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I went against what I said, but I wasn't bad. I said I was skipping AA - I didn't, but I just got one lipstick. I am thinking about getting What Comes Naturally lipliner based on seeing @Mac-Guy mentioning it being good for pale NWs. I may run to the mall tomorrow and swatch it. I doubt it will sell out so no early stalking for this girl. Either way... It could have been worse. lol


  I used that on my lips in the Name that lippie thread.. I used the SS .. on me, it hardly shows up, but you are a pale NW. I am a yellow NC.. lol

  I do like the liner though.. enjoy


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 21, 2014)

@Naynadine,  hey girlie I've been meaning to check in & just say hi. The Saturday before last, I think I woke up with terrible pains, I was literally crying. So tomorrow I'm having 1 day surgery, scope done. I've just been taking it easy. Although idk why I haven't been on Specktra lol Oh, maybe cause I got a new phone & it didn't have my sign in info lol. But thanks for thinking of me, hope all is well with your family & every one else. Oh, didn't get anything from AA collection & it didn't bother me one bit! Although I may get a lipglass, we will see. Wish me luck tomorrow luv lies.


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @Naynadine, hey girlie I've been meaning to check in & just say hi. The Saturday before last, I think I woke up with terrible pains, I was literally crying. So tomorrow I'm having 1 day surgery, scope done. I've just been taking it easy. Although idk why I haven't been on Specktra lol Oh, maybe cause I got a new phone & it didn't have my sign in info lol. But thanks for thinking of me, hope all is well with your family & every one else. Oh, didn't get anything from AA collection & it didn't bother me one bit! Although I may get a lipglass, we will see. Wish me luck tomorrow luv lies.


  .

  oh dear.. feel better soon.. and wishing you the best on your surgery!  check in and keep us posted.

  I am not NayNadine though


----------



## Naynadine (May 21, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @Naynadine, hey girlie I've been meaning to check in & just say hi. The Saturday before last, I think I woke up with terrible pains, I was literally crying. So tomorrow I'm having 1 day surgery, scope done. I've just been taking it easy. Although idk why I haven't been on Specktra lol Oh, maybe cause I got a new phone & it didn't have my sign in info lol. But thanks for thinking of me, hope all is well with your family & every one else. Oh, didn't get anything from AA collection & it didn't bother me one bit! Although I may get a lipglass, we will see. Wish me luck tomorrow luv lies.


  Oh no, so sorry to hear this. My family is doing fine, thank you.
  I'm crossing my fingers for a speedy recovery. Get well soon!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 21, 2014)

Liba! I missed you. Your breakdown in AA was on point as usual. What else did you forget to tell us? Hope all is well in your world, or is at least getting better. The Osbournes situation is a disaster for me, but in a good way. I want the lipglasses.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 21, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @Naynadine,  hey girlie I've been meaning to check in & just say hi. The Saturday before last, I think I woke up with terrible pains, I was literally crying. So tomorrow I'm having 1 day surgery, scope done. I've just been taking it easy. Although idk why I haven't been on Specktra lol Oh, maybe cause I got a new phone & it didn't have my sign in info lol. But thanks for thinking of me, hope all is well with your family & every one else. Oh, didn't get anything from AA collection & it didn't bother me one bit! Although I may get a lipglass, we will see. Wish me luck tomorrow luv lies.


  Good work by you on AA! And lots of luck tomorrow. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I used that on my lips in the Name that lippie thread.. I used the SS .. on me, it hardly shows up, but you are a pale NW. I am a yellow NC.. lol
> 
> I do like the liner though.. enjoy


Name that lippie thread? never heard of it, now I search to find it....


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 21, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @Naynadine, hey girlie I've been meaning to check in & just say hi. The Saturday before last, I think I woke up with terrible pains, I was literally crying. So tomorrow I'm having 1 day surgery, scope done. I've just been taking it easy. Although idk why I haven't been on Specktra lol Oh, maybe cause I got a new phone & it didn't have my sign in info lol. But thanks for thinking of me, hope all is well with your family & every one else. Oh, didn't get anything from AA collection & it didn't bother me one bit! Although I may get a lipglass, we will see. Wish me luck tomorrow luv lies.


Oh no  I hope everything goes well tomorrow and you feel better soon!


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> <peeks in>
> 
> runs out and snitches on Glittervegas.. sees Pixie is not in her chair, and that half the class is on other threads buying up whateverthehellisintheturqouise boxes


   What a rat!  Lol  -puts back her mantilla veil and acts like she did noffin!


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I went against what I said, but I wasn't bad. I said I was skipping AA - I didn't, but I just got one lipstick. I am thinking about getting What Comes Naturally lipliner based on seeing @Mac-Guy mentioning it being good for pale NWs. I may run to the mall tomorrow and swatch it. I doubt it will sell out so no early stalking for this girl. Either way... It could have been worse. lol


    I've been looking at this liner too. Ugh but I have subcultureeeeee an I was bad already


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I've been looking at this liner too. Ugh but I have subcultureeeeee an I was bad already


  might be too light for you mosha.. try it, it's prob not sold out.. lol

  I got it with my lippie samples long ago... it's a bit lighter than my natural lips.. which makes it less useful than if it iwas a shade darker


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Hmmm good point.  I'll bring several things to swatch n compare


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> might be too light for you mosha.. try it, it's prob not sold out.. lol  I got it with my lippie samples long ago... it's a bit lighter than my natural lips.. which makes it less useful than if it iwas a shade darker


Nope it not sold out. I'm staring at it in my cart as we speak


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  You guys are awesome, I'll let ya know how it goes. @Hergreyness,  you don't have to be Naynadine lol I luv ya both the same lol.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I went against what I said, but I wasn't bad. I said I was skipping AA - I didn't, but I just got one lipstick. I am thinking about getting What Comes Naturally lipliner based on seeing @Mac-Guy mentioning it being good for pale NWs. I may run to the mall tomorrow and swatch it. I doubt it will sell out so no early stalking for this girl. Either way... It could have been worse. lol


  Same here....rather I told myself I was only getting the one lipstick I wanted(GoTS) and if I missed it no biggie...then I ended up with a lipglass also. Sooo...I guess I didn't do too bad, only 1 extra item, of which I don't really have anything similar. I think the shadows are pretty but I told myself no more shadows.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I went against what I said, but I wasn't bad. I said I was skipping AA - I didn't, but I just got one lipstick. I am thinking about getting What Comes Naturally lipliner based on seeing @Mac-Guy mentioning it being good for pale NWs. I may run to the mall tomorrow and swatch it. I doubt it will sell out so no early stalking for this girl. Either way... It could have been worse. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starlight77 (May 21, 2014)

i was super bad this past month. i'm staying in here and seriously going on a low buy for the rest of the summer. Not a no buy but a real low buy where I will only shop if needed. luckily i don't want anything from any of the upcoming collections until the simpsons so i should be ok. I need new eyeliners and mascaras though as i'm a germaphobe and don't keep mine very long so i do purchase those often. My AA haul went from 3 items to wayyyyyyyyy more then that. i won't post list as I don't want to enable but I seriously can't go to stores in person. i'm much better at home. i'm influenced way too easy. 

  in all seriousness I was thinking of maybe becoming a personal shopper. My friend does it and although it's not super great money it's fun. I'd get to buy for other people and I think they may fill the 'need to shop' feeling I get when anxious and stuff. 

  hope all is well!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 21, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i got WCN at my CCO and not that long ago. they may have more. i think it was $10.50 (??) i'd check there first.


  It would cost me more in gas than I would save finding it at the CCO unfortunately.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> .
> 
> oh dear.. feel better soon.. and wishing you the best on your surgery!  check in and keep us posted.
> 
> I am not NayNadine though


  I'm not Naynadine either *Paint&Ink Chick*, but wishing the absolute best surgical & diagnostic outcomes & recovery.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 21, 2014)

I'm going to park my ass here. I see myself slipping.  That Habit Streaker app is helpful. My longest streak was 30+ days, but now that I've picked up SS and Hoop, I'm afraid I might revert back. I'm leaning toward Mirror and Gold Mirror from Pedro, leaving Pussywillow behind, and I'm on the fence about Bijou, only because I like the idea of skipping the Osbournes in its entirety. Maybe I should skip them all...


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> <peeks in>
> 
> runs out and snitches on Glittervegas.. sees Pixie is not in her chair, and that half the class is on other threads buying up whateverthehellisintheturqouise boxes


  BHAHAHAHAHA. OMG.  I am laughing so hard right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I didn't do as good of a job of hiding it like @veronikawithak and maybe @Naynadine, eh?  With that small printing? haha

  Damn MAC cancelled my ordered, so I'm going in tomorrow to see what I can score in person!  Here's to hoping I can get whateverthehellisintheturqouise box x6! (maybe 7). 

  After this collection, I'm done for a while.  Stalking is hard, hard work.  I wish I could get paid for it.  Today I almost lost my damn mind in an elementary school class.  Great kids, kind, very bright...but so dang loud!!! Never heard anything like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that was me, all damn day!)


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 21, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Same here....rather I told myself I was only getting the one lipstick I wanted(GoTS) and if I missed it no biggie...then I ended up with a lipglass also. Sooo...I guess I didn't do too bad, only 1 extra item, of which I don't really have anything similar. I think the shadows are pretty but I told myself no more shadows.


  Dang girl, that restraint!  Those shadows are killing me!  Love 'em!  

  Good for you!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 21, 2014)

I planned on getting two things from AA and ended up with six... I don’t feel too terrible about overbuying because Lorde, Moody Blooms, Pedro, and Osbournes? All skips for me. I haven’t even clicked on the threads! I’m happy with what I got and can’t wait for my Macy’s order to arrive next year. I’m going to check things out IRL tomorrow — but no buying. I actually have 6 empties so maybe I’ll B2M. Any lipstick suggestions? Thinking of getting _Crosswires_ or maybe _Cosmo._

  I should poke my head back in here more often, look at what happened to my signature!


----------



## Audrey C (May 22, 2014)

I haven't seen the AA eyeshadows in person yet, but the lippies are skippable. The two I bought won't get much wear, I don't think. The packaging is nice, so good for swapping out with plain black later.

  I'm not feeling drawn to the upcoming collections; possibly Ruby from Sharon's collection so I can try a Patentpolish, but nothing else comes to mind. This week we're doing university confirmations so tuition/dorm deposits are due and we just did the deposit for my youngest's braces this week (ouch). The skylight framing looks like water came in/is coming in, so I see a roofing/drywall repair in our future. I've stocked up on Paula's Choice for myself and the two eldest, so we should be good for a few months. We have a big upcoming trip in July, so I'd rather not squander my discretionary money for the next bit.

  I'm going to lie low and not buy too much this summer; I know I'll buy a bunch of holiday sets again this year and I'll absolutely want to check out the Guerlain fall/holiday collections so that's where my makeup money will likely go in the second half of the year.


----------



## adorejones (May 22, 2014)

This post was/is really helpful. I want to "low buy" eye lashes and individual eyelash extension equipment. Does anyone know a quality place that won't break my budget?


----------



## janette9687 (May 22, 2014)

Yay for resisting the AA e/s and only walked out with what I preordered, almost was tempted but told myself i had plenty of e/s and that $20 e/s was way too much considering the blushes were almost $30 sheesh!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

Well, I went to my MAC store today. I picked up a lipstick and a beauty powder ( from Maleficent ), and then I picked up a np ( Essie ). Resisting was impossible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I did resist in a way, I didn't purchase any Patent Polish lippie.


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm sure your advice for AA would've been very helpful... but don't beat yourself up! We are ultimately responsible for our purchases, and a lot of us got a little (or in my case... a lot) out of hand. The good news is, I will be sticking to my goal for all future Summer Collections. NO MATTER WHAT! No excuses. I realized another fault of mine during this AA fiasco... Once I throw out my goal... I lose my damn mind! I need to learn not to throw in the towel just because I may want to grab an extra item! I AM happy about the eye opening this did for me. Now, to not let it happen again!
> 
> BTW, what did you end up with from AA Ms. Liba?
> 
> ...


  Bijou does certainly look pretty! It's a try before buy all the way, though.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> runs out and snitches on Glittervegas.. sees Pixie is not in her chair, and that half the class is on other threads buying up whateverthehellisintheturqouise boxes:haha:


  Ah shit.... *walks back to chair* Please get Mosha back in the chair too to keep me company... She left awhile ago! Heehee   





Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @Naynadine,  hey girlie I've been meaning to check in & just say hi. The Saturday before last, I think I woke up with terrible pains, I was literally crying. So tomorrow I'm having 1 day surgery, scope done. I've just been taking it easy. Although idk why I haven't been on Specktra lol Oh, maybe cause I got a new phone & it didn't have my sign in info lol. But thanks for thinking of me, hope all is well with your family & every one else. Oh, didn't get anything from AA collection & it didn't bother me one bit! Although I may get a lipglass, we will see. Wish me luck tomorrow luv lies.


  I'll keep you in my thoughts & prayers doll! Let us know how the surgery & recovery goes.   





adorejones said:


> This post was/is really helpful. I want to "low buy" eye lashes and individual eyelash extension equipment. Does anyone know a quality place that won't break my budget?


  I'm a cheap skate when it comes to lashes! I buy the bulk 10 pair boxes from China on eBay.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

<peeks in>  

  hair goes up in flames and runs out


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 22, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> After spending a few weeks poking around Specktraland, I finally decided to join because of this thread! It's so easy for me to get caught up in all the pretty things and excitement of new collections, but I need to appreciate, use and rediscover what I have more. That seems to be what you ladies are doing and I'm loving it!


  I'm late in reading this, but welcome! This is a great forum and this thread is especially good.  People are very kind and helpful here.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 22, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @Naynadine,  hey girlie I've been meaning to check in & just say hi. The Saturday before last, I think I woke up with terrible pains, I was literally crying. So tomorrow I'm having 1 day surgery, scope done. I've just been taking it easy. Although idk why I haven't been on Specktra lol Oh, maybe cause I got a new phone & it didn't have my sign in info lol. But thanks for thinking of me, hope all is well with your family & every one else. Oh, didn't get anything from AA collection & it didn't bother me one bit! Although I may get a lipglass, we will see. Wish me luck tomorrow luv lies.


  I'm hoping everything goes/went well for you.  Please let us know how you're doing. I hope that whatever they find is an easy to cure/alleviate.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 22, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I planned on getting two things from AA and ended up with six... I don’t feel too terrible about overbuying because Lorde, Moody Blooms, Pedro, and Osbournes? All skips for me. I haven’t even clicked on the threads! I’m happy with what I got and can’t wait for my Macy’s order to arrive next year. I’m going to check things out IRL tomorrow — but no buying. I actually have 6 empties so maybe I’ll B2M. Any lipstick suggestions? Thinking of getting _Crosswires_ or maybe _Cosmo._  I should poke my head back in here more often, look at what happened to my signature!


  You did better than me with AA.  I have 14 things and I still want Silver Sun.  But I am loving everything I've got!  I'm not even looking at The Osbournes or Pedro, and I probably don't need Lorde since I have so many purples.  I will buy a few things from Moody Blooms but not many.  Now I need to find a good organizer for my make up because I'm out of room on my current little 4 drawer ones.  I don't have much counter space so I need something tall.  suggestions?.


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> HerGreyness said:
> 
> 
> > runs out and snitches on Glittervegas.. sees Pixie is not in her chair, and that half the class is on other threads buying up whateverthehellisintheturqouise boxes:haha:
> ...


    I'm sitting on the chair! U just can't see me cause I'm so shamed I'm wearing a blanket over my head like a ghost lol.    I'm actually oficially skipping Osbournes. Lorde.  And Pedro.   Moody blooms might get the ax soon the only thing keeping that list alive is Copperthorn...


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm actually oficially skipping Osbournes. Lorde. And Pedro. Moody blooms might get the ax soon the only thing keeping that list alive is Copperthorn...


 
  yeah yeah you said that about AA too.. lol.

  you and Pixie are in cahoots


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hehehhehehe I know.  I have the worst character.  Show me a pretty swatch and I'm blindsided


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hehehhehehe I know. I have the worst character. Show me a pretty swatch and I'm blindsided


 
  most of us have the same debilitating disorder


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yeah yeah you said that about AA too.. lol.
> 
> you and Pixie are in cahoots


  lol - all these years on Specktra has made me come to two conclusions:

  #1: If they say they're skipping a collection entirely, the number of things they actually buy will be in direct counter proportion to the amount of outrage and disgust for the collection displayed before it came out.

  #2: When they ogle a lipstick before there are any swatches or one crappy instagram snap with a filter all over it, the more they will hate it and never wear it in proportion to how much they drooled over it before they ordered it at 3am in a crazed stalker session.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> lol - all these years on Specktra has made me come to two conclusions:
> 
> #1: If they say they're skipping a collection entirely, the number of things they actually buy will be in direct counter proportion to the amount of outrage and disgust for the collection displayed before it came out.
> 
> #2: When they ogle a lipstick before there are any swatches or one crappy instagram snap with a filter all over it, the more they will hate it and never wear it in proportion to how much they drooled over it before they ordered it at 3am in a crazed stalker session.








  the truth and nothing but the truth


----------



## PixieDancer (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> the truth and nothing but the truth


  Hahhahahhaaaahhaaaa! TRUTH is right! LOL


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 22, 2014)

Hey Low buy Ladies!

  I did not low buy today. In fact, I ended up with four eyeshadows, two lippies, and a lip glass.  I may try for one more shadow.  No blushes or bronzers for me, thanks - it's all about eyes!

  I am very happy with what I purchased and I'm thankful I was able to get into the store quick!  

  I knew this would be a huge haul for me, but I feel good because I'm skipping Osbournes and Maleficent.  I may check out a fluidline from Moody Blooms, but like @Audrey C, I'm laying low this summer!

  I think it's safe to say that most of us blew the low buy this time around.  More resolve for us next time ladies! xo


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Low buy Ladies!
> 
> I did not low buy today. In fact, I ended up with four eyeshadows, two lippies, and a lip glass.  I may try for one more shadow.  No blushes or bronzers for me, thanks - it's all about eyes!
> 
> ...


 
  darling we blew the low buy straight to the stratosphere.. all us, me included.


----------



## aradhana (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> *darling we blew the low buy straight to the stratosphere.. all us, me included.*


  here here...

  is it ok that i don't even feel bad about it?


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

aradhana said:


> here here...
> 
> is it ok that i don't even feel bad about it?


  if you're gonna do it, no point in beating yourself up about it after the fact.

  the only thing you ought to do now, though, is just make sure you WEAR all of it! Crack it open and start slapping it on first thing tomorrow!! One good thing about this collection is the colors are quite workable for wearing in the daytime, in an office setting, along with in the evening or on a casual trip to the grocery store. SO USE IT, now that you have let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Naynadine (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> darling we blew the low buy straight to the stratosphere.. all us, me included.


  I wasn't that bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just 2 itmes more than planned - which were on my wishlist, but I didn't plan to get them this month. I still feel like a proud low-buyer and I'm waving over to you guys sitting in your chair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I will try really hard to not buy any makep next month, just some skincare that is nessecary. 

  To be honest, I'm a little surprised that people go crazy over AA, it doesn't seem that great of a collection to me... besides the packaging.


----------



## Rinstar (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> lol - all these years on Specktra has made me come to two conclusions:  #1: If they say they're skipping a collection entirely, the number of things they actually buy will be in direct counter proportion to the amount of outrage and disgust for the collection displayed before it came out.  #2: When they ogle a lipstick before there are any swatches or one crappy instagram snap with a filter all over it, the more they will hate it and never wear it in proportion to how much they drooled over it before they ordered it at 3am in a crazed stalker session.  :doomed:  :busted: :specktrawelcome:


  Hahaha so true! I'm not really sure what I'm doing in this thread.... I think I got lost on the way to the Osbourne's thread...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I wasn't that bad.   Just 2 itmes more than planned - which were on my wishlist, but I didn't plan to get them this month. I still feel like a proud low-buyer and I'm waving over to you guys sitting in your chair.   :haha:  I will try really hard to not buy any makep next month, just some skincare that is nessecary.   To be honest, I'm a little surprised that people go crazy over AA, it doesn't seem that great of a collection to me... besides the packaging.


  I agree about AA. I got Enchanted One because I have nothing like it (I used to not like nudes).


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I wasn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love, love, love this collection.  I love EDES, they are amazing to me.  

  I guess the colours aren't that revolutionary, but really, what collections do have revolutionary colours?  Every colour is out there, in every formula.  When you really think about it, most people buy for the packaging, to build their collection with colours they are missing, or for the hype I guess.  I loved this collection, but other collections/brands that people go gaga for I don't get at all.  That's why I love specktra - exposure to things that I never would have known/thought of before!

  I'm proud of you for not going nuts with this collection, despite all of the chaos around you in Specktra-land!  Did you get the bronzer?  That compact is just stunning!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2014)

None of the new or upcoming MAC collections have anything of interest to me, except for one of the eyeshadows in Moody Blooms (the teal one) and Pure Heroine, both of which I will likely skip.   For June I'm going to do another "focus on this palette" thing. It'll be UD Naked, so I can finally make a decision on whether to keep it or list it.  I also need to make decisions regarding my two Sleek palettes (Bad Girl and Ultra Mattes Darks). Bad Girl has some colours I love, but I just don't reach for it. Ultra Mattes Darks also has some great colours, but they're very difficult to blend.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I wasn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am looking good for upcoming collections as well. 3 things from MB, 3 things from Osbournes, maybe 1/2 things top from Pedro. Skipping Pure Heroine.
  Bac on track with my goal after my epic fall from the wagon!

  Which UD Naked palette are you trying to decide on? Naked 1?

  And it sounds like you already did a good job of talking yourself out of those Sleek palettes!! HeeHee


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> <peeks in>
> 
> hair goes up in flames and runs out


  That is just all wrong---toofy gone and hair in flames



Heavens---don't run---stop drop & roll


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 23, 2014)

So I cleaned my makeup stash yesterday and have 18 products for B2M!! Yaay! I will be getting 2 l/s for me and 1 for my mom  It feels good cleaning a little lol  Also OT but can you B2M Viva Glam lipsticks?


----------



## jennyap (May 23, 2014)

Hi lovely low-buy ladies    I've been AWOL for a while, got behind while I was on my anniversary trip to Paris (fabulous, BTW) and I hate posting when I'm not caught up 'cos then I lose my place and I have a total thing about reading eeeverything lol. Finally read all the way up to date so I can post again!   Looks like quite a few of you have been going through a rough time, can't begin to quote all of you so I'll just give huge ((((hugs)))) to everyone.   I was very good in Paris, despite dragging the hubs into Sephora I didn't buy anything! Bit overwhelming really. But I did use the chance to swatch a few things (the Marc Jacobs foundation, for one) for potential future purchases.   I have made a few purchases since I was here last. Like a lot of others I fell for AA quite hard. I always knew it would be a tough one for me, as I love the ED formula. I almost have to force myself to reach for any other blushes these days, and I use the shadows a lot when I'm in a hurry and want a quick look. I didn't buy blind though, waited until I could swatch and make an informed decision. A couple of things that tempted me but I was on the fence about kept looking better and better in other people's swatches, but I resisted the urge to go back for a second pass, which is definitely an improvement over past behaviour.  My AA haul - 1 lipstick (GotS), 3 EDES (SS, SW, FD - all gorgeous and unlike anything else in my collection), 1 EDB (SMHM) and the compact. I did literally buy it for the compact, don't care about the product, but it was paid for with loyalty points not real money anyway. I'm planning to switch it out with a blot powder to carry with me, and the bronzer itself will probably go in my swap list.   I also got 2 items from Proenza Schouler (Mangrove which is OMG amazing and I think I need to wear again tomorrow! and SB) and a Dior Fluidstick. I really like the Dior, but none of the other colours in the range  appeal to me, so I'm happy to stick with 1.   Then I had a splurge at SpaceNK when they had their summer GWP event, the gift is freaking amazing. It was all planned purchases, mostly skincare I needed that I'd been holding off buying until this event. The two MU items I bought were also ones I'd been waiting to buy for an age - got my first Hourglass Ambient Blush (Luminous Flush) and the Nars Light Reflecting Powder. I realised that the only loose powder I had was a drugstore one that was 5+ years old, so no qualms about binning that to make room for a better replacement! It really is better too, amazing in fact. I've barely worn foundation this week, but even on bare skin the LRP makes such a difference.   Sounds like quite a bit when I write it all out like that, but everything I mentioned has gone into regular usage and getting plenty of love, and overall for the year so far I'm doing pretty well. Out of my main permitted items, I have purchased: 5/12 Mac lipsticks 0/2 glosses 3/24 eyeshadows (think I can safely cut that limit down to 12!) 2/6 Mac blushes 1/4 Dior items which is not bad for this stage of the year. The only real failure is the catch-all allowance I had for 'other' items, I have already used all 6 slots. What I've realised looking over the list is that 4 out of those 6 were drugstore items that I maybe used once and then haven't touched since. I always tend to go for a higher end product, so the lesson there is no more d/s items 'just to try' because they're cheap, unless I know for sure I'll love and use it I can't buy.  Skipped Patent Polish, By Request, Studio Sculpt, & Maleficent. Still waiting for Playland to lauch here, and I think that will be a 2-3 item purchase (all l/s), so within my 3 per collection limit. Pedro I will get one or two of the glosses (assuming it releases here) as those are unique enough to be worth using my gloss 'allowance' up on. I thought the Osbournes, especially Kelly, would be a real problem for me, but at the moment it looks like I can easily stick to 3, and I might even be able to skip completely.  Unsure about Lorde, if it's online only I'll skip as I want to swatch. Moody Blooms is the next thing that's looking dangerous.   Eek, sorry for the epic post, that's what happens when I don't post for 6 weeks! Promise it won't happen again *slaps own wrist*


----------



## veronikawithak (May 23, 2014)

*peeks in*

  *runs to catch up with the wagon*


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Which UD Naked palette are you trying to decide on? Naked 1?


  Yeah, Naked 1.  





> And it sounds like you already did a good job of talking yourself out of those Sleek palettes!! HeeHee


  :lol:  The matte palette has some colours I like and would use; it’s just the formula that sucks. So what I’m going to do is go dupe-hunting and – if I don’t have something similar already – get singles.  Bad Girl is one I thought I’d use more often, but yeah. To the Clearance Bin it’ll go.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Bad Girl is one I thought I’d use more often, but yeah. To the Clearance Bin it’ll go.


  Naked 1 is my most used Naked palette. Probably because I've had it the longest and am most comfortable with the looks I have mastered with it. It really became my go-to palette for awhile. Naked 2 is my curse right now. I just always reach for Naked 1 out of habit and haven't given Naked 2 much love. So maybe I'll try your challenge with Naked 2.

  Try Inglot for some really nice, affordable mattes if you're looking for some individual shades that are good quality that you know you'll use.


----------



## Naynadine (May 23, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I love, love, love this collection.  I love EDES, they are amazing to me.
> 
> I guess the colours aren't that revolutionary, but really, what collections do have revolutionary colours?  Every colour is out there, in every formula.  When you really think about it, most people buy for the packaging, to build their collection with colours they are missing, or for the hype I guess.  I loved this collection, but other collections/brands that people go gaga for I don't get at all.  That's why I love specktra - exposure to things that I never would have known/thought of before!
> 
> I'm proud of you for not going nuts with this collection, despite all of the chaos around you in Specktra-land!  Did you get the bronzer?  That compact is just stunning!


  Thanks  Yes, I got the bronzer, the only thing I bought from the collection. I love the colour of the packaging, so pretty!

  Yeah, it all comes down your skintone, what kind of products you like, etc I guess. The products and the shades in AA aren't really for me so that's why I'm not interested. I know if there would be a collection suited for fair skintones with beauty powders etc there's a good chance I would go crazy for it too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 23, 2014)

I ended up getting What Comes Naturally lip liner. So 2 things from this collection. That's been average for me... Two lipsticks from FOF, two from Playland, and a lipstick and liner from AA. Not too bad.


----------



## Debbs (May 23, 2014)

Hey ladies, I am ashamed to show my face in here but its the best place to cool off. Not too happy with myself during AA but by the time I disburse items to everyone I really didn't do as bad as it appear. Got a Sultana back up, mailed off extras, my friend bought 2 Modern Lure he asked me to get. One for his wife and the other for his dgt. I have my sis Modern Lure gloss to give her. I was able to send the full set of 6 EDES for a member. I got the last Seduced at Sea blush and Delphic for another member. I have Silver Sun for someone as well. Swapping and juggling still going on behind the scene so I have a few things from AA will come my way next week. I had a Nordies GC for $50 from my birthday last year and a $25 Macy's reward certificate. I do have a return to make but I forgot to bring the item so I will do that next time. It has been fun and for the first time this year I am enthused about a Mac collection. I am skipping Pedro and the Osbournes collections. Moody Bloom end of June will be 2-3 es.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 23, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Hey ladies, I am ashamed to show my face in here but its the best place to cool off. Not too happy with myself during AA but by the time I disburse items to everyone I really didn't do as bad as it appear. Got a Sultana back up, mailed off extras, my friend bought 2 Modern Lure he asked me to get. One for his wife and the other for his dgt. I have my sis Modern Lure gloss to give her. I was able to send the full set of 6 EDES for a member. I got the last Seduced at Sea blush and Delphic for another member. I have Silver Sun for someone as well. Swapping and juggling still going on behind the scene so I have a few things from AA will come my way next week. I had a Nordies GC for $50 from my birthday last year and a $25 Macy's reward certificate. I do have a return to make buy I honestly forgot to bring the item so I will do that next time. It has been fun and for the first time this year I am enthused about a Mac collection. I am skipping Pedro and the Osbournes collections. Moody Bloom end of June will be 2-3 es.


  Debbs you rock! You are so generous in helping others get the products they wanted! Huge hugs to you sweetie!


----------



## Debbs (May 23, 2014)

@Ilovemakeup84, thanks darling! I don't mind as long as I don't get stuck with stuff and the interest on my CC gets high waiting for someone to get a item they want. Its a hard decision at times because I don't want to return if I can help it and Mac tends to restock as well. Decisions, decisions, lol.


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2014)

<peeks in>

  runs out with hair on fire


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> <peeks in>
> 
> runs out with hair on fire


  You are cracking me up with this silliness!!! LOL


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Naked 1 is my most used Naked palette. Probably because I've had it the longest and am most comfortable with the looks I have mastered with it. It really became my go-to palette for awhile. Naked 2 is my curse right now. I just always reach for Naked 1 out of habit and haven't given Naked 2 much love. So maybe I'll try your challenge with Naked 2.


  Dooooo eeeeeeeet! :nods:  





> Try Inglot for some really nice, affordable mattes if you're looking for some individual shades that are good quality that you know you'll use.


  Inglot's a brand I've been wanting to try out for a while, so this is exciting!  I'll likely buy a bit from that and a bit from Makeup Geek (also inexpensive and great quality).


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Inglot's a brand I've been wanting to try out for a while, so this is exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dooooooo eeeeeeeeet! LOL
  Inglot has every shade you could imagine! I like MUG too (I have 9 of her shades) but Inglot has the best variety I have seen in a cost effective makeup line! Especially those unique matte shades you were talking about. Inglot is THEE way to go for those shades!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions re: grey eyeshadow, I've written them down and will look at them in the next few weeks!

  I've been MIA again but life's busy at the moment and there aren't any news from me concerning my low-buy.

  Congrats to everyone who stuck to their low-buy during the AA release and to the others - don't feel bad about getting more than you had originally planned. It happens and I'm sure you'll like your new items. I'm still using my AA goodies and it's been nearly a month now since the release.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *peeks in*
> 
> *runs to catch up with the wagon*


  Love your avi!!!  You look beautiful. 

  I hope no one finds this creepy, but I love seeing what people look like!  lol.  Maybe one day I'll post a pic so I don't feel like a hypocrite.


----------



## awickedshape (May 24, 2014)

Hi, I haven't caught up with the thread yet but can I join lol


----------



## shellygrrl (May 24, 2014)

Of course you can! The more the merrier.


----------



## awickedshape (May 24, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Of course you can! The more the merrier.


  Yay!
  Going to get caught up.

  I've been quite bad so just one item from MAC x Pedro, a Chanel RC lipstick and maybe a NARS one to try and one as-yet-unknown item until Christmas. Fingers crossed.


----------



## awickedshape (May 24, 2014)

Deneb said:


> All the same for me ! I have bought less this year, been cheating with *other brands* lol (*mmm Chanel*). I will not set a limit for the number of items, since *I can skip an entire collection*... and then can splurge on the ones I love.
> I have skipped all the riri collections, will not buy anything from Punk Couture (beautiful colors but totally unwearable for me), only bought 3 items from Tropical Taboo, and so on... but I loved Induldge... so I induldged lol !
> *My objective for now in make up is focusing on a pretty skin*, so I will consider that I can buy any product that will follow this path (foundation, powders like MSFN, bb creams etc). I must avoid blushes, MSF's and eyeshadows. I never really liked glosses, I have a few so I'm good. My lipstick box is overstuffed, so I know I can't buy more if I don"t sell/swap !
> I feel pretty strong now and I hope everybody in this tread will !!! Set your goals !


  Hear, hear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want, mainly, for my skin to be as good as possible w/o makeup, and I can just add what I feel like and not what I feel I have to.

  And thanks to @PixieDancer for starting the ball rolling


----------



## PixieDancer (May 24, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Hear, hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwww... thanks goes to this wonderful thread! You'll love everyone! Our group ROCKS!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm sitting on the chair! U just can't see me cause I'm so shamed I'm wearing a blanket over my head like a ghost lol.   I'm actually oficially skipping Osbournes. Lorde.  And Pedro.   Moody blooms might get the ax soon the only thing keeping that list alive is Copperthorn...


  Here's an early wedding present for you, Mosha!  I followed this raccoon around tonight to get a few photos for you.  Too bad the best pic I got was of it's butt!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 24, 2014)

Ahahahhaaaaaahhahahaaa! I LOVE these coon pics @burghchick! It's Mosha's BFF! HeeHee
  And just saw your purty pics in the AA thread, but had to get the hell out of there fast! Cannot be enabled for one more thing! I may never be let back in this thread (or off this damn chair) if I get anything else!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> You did better than me with AA. I have 14 things and I still want Silver Sun. But I am loving everything I've got! I'm not even looking at The Osbournes or Pedro, and I probably don't need Lorde since I have so many purples. I will buy a few things from Moody Blooms but not many. Now I need to find a good organizer for my make up because I'm out of room on my current little 4 drawer ones. I don't have much counter space so I need something tall. suggestions?.


  God, I don't know! I'm in the middle of reworking my studio, which is essential a messy second bedroom room filled to the brim with old art school supplies, crafting goods and lots of makeup. I'm open to storage suggestions myself. Right now I have an old writing desk I use as my vanity with two fira chests from Ikea and everything that doesn't fit is in boxes. It's a mess.

  The photo you posted in AA wearing CW over PMP has me totally regretting not buying it!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> God, I don't know! I'm in the middle of reworking my studio, which is essential a messy second bedroom room filled to the brim with old art school supplies, crafting goods and lots of makeup. I'm open to storage suggestions myself. Right now I have an old writing desk I use as my vanity with two fira chests from Ikea and everything that doesn't fit is in boxes. It's a mess.  The photo you posted in AA wearing CW over PMP has me totally regretting not buying it!


  Which one?  CW or PMP?  I'd bet that there are other glosses that could sub for clear water.  There are SO many beautiful glosses.  I'm a sucker for pretty pearlized or shimmery glosses.  Your make-up storage sounds like mine!  I have mine in some drawers and some craft storage containers.  The craft containers do work pretty well but they're just not big enough.  I know that Pixie bought organizers recently.  Muji brand, I think.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Your make-up storage sounds like mine! I have mine in some drawers and some craft storage containers. The craft containers do work pretty well but they're just not big enough. I know that Pixie bought organizers recently. Muji brand, I think.


  Yep... I got Muji drawers and an Elfa System from the Container Store... I'm loving my storage! I have a thread if you wanted to check it out... Gimme a sec and I'll post a link.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 25, 2014)

Here ya go....

  http://www.specktra.net/t/188190/my-current-makeup-storage-aka-this-is-why-i-put-myself-on-a-low-buy-pic-heavy


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/188190/my-current-makeup-storage-aka-this-is-why-i-put-myself-on-a-low-buy-pic-heavy


  That's an amazing setup! I have a two small 3-drawer sets from the Container Store but the Elfa is impressive.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> CW! I didn't even think to look at the glosses until I saw someone layer WD over PMP and I immediately, _unexpectedly_, bought both during the Macy's launch lol. I'm not generally a gloss girl but the combo you were wearing looks awesome.
> 
> 
> That's an amazing setup! I have a two small 3-drawer sets from the Container Store but the Elfa is impressive.


  I was inspired by a beauty blogger to get the elfa. She was the only person I had ever seen use it... everyone seems to go for the Ikea stuff. And I didn't want that. And it wasn't super expensive, so if I decide on something different later, it won't be a huge loss. And I could easily use the elfa storage for other things! And they are completely customizable! You choose the size, the # of drawers, anything you want really. And the CS does a 30% off elfa sale 1x a year!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Yep... I got Muji drawers and an Elfa System from the Container Store... I'm loving my storage! I have a thread if you wanted to check it out... Gimme a sec and I'll post a link.


  I miss The Container Store!  I had a store by me in Atlanta and Cali but there are NONE here.  Ugh.  It's such a great store.  Thanks for the link to your posts, Pixie!  I also understand about the AA thread, too.  I have bought several additional things after seeing them on other's posts.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 25, 2014)

Still alive.  Just been AWOL due to feeling crap but I'll be fine.

  Off to Liverpool today for tattoo removal session.  Might peek in the MAC or Illamasqua store, but I'll see how I'm feeling at the time.

  Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## awickedshape (May 25, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @Naynadine,  hey girlie I've been meaning to check in & just say hi. The Saturday before last, I think I woke up with terrible pains, I was literally crying. So tomorrow I'm having 1 day surgery, scope done. I've just been taking it easy. Although idk why I haven't been on Specktra lol Oh, maybe cause I got a new phone & it didn't have my sign in info lol. But thanks for thinking of me, hope all is well with your family & every one else. Oh, didn't get anything from AA collection & it didn't bother me one bit! Although I may get a lipglass, we will see. Wish me luck tomorrow luv lies.


  Hey take care


----------



## awickedshape (May 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That's exactly what we are all trying to do! Spend Less. Enjoy More! Check out the first post for some helpful links and info!!  Glad you decided to join us! Jump right in... we're here to help and support you in any way you need us to!


  I am hoping to spend less lol There are only so many things I can use, I'll never hit pan or finish most of them


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Still alive.  Just been AWOL due to feeling crap but I'll be fine.  Off to Liverpool today for tattoo removal session.  Might peek in the MAC or Illamasqua store, but I'll see how I'm feeling at the time.  Hope you're all doing well.


  I was wondering how you were!  Glad to see a message from you. I hope you feel good enough to enjoy your day.


----------



## trina11225 (May 25, 2014)

I had enchanted one and the purple eyeshadow from the Aqua collection, as much as  I like the packaging, The lipstick may  have to go back. It is a dead on dupe for Wet n wild bare it all. And less drying too. The packaging is so beautiful through, but wasting money, i dk.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

I am trying to use it up all but it is somewhat difficult. Today I put Dior np " Diablotine " ( 2013 ) on my toes, and I am keeping a diary ( with all makeups day by day ), buying less ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can do it as far as nail polishes are concerned, I already started purchasing less ( passing on most collections, not all though ).


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 25, 2014)

trina11225 said:


> I had enchanted one and the purple eyeshadow from the Aqua collection, as much as I like the packaging, The lipstick may have to go back. It is a dead on dupe for Wet n wild bare it all. And less drying too. The packaging is so beautiful through, but wasting money, i dk.


Maybe put it on the CB first? I know there are ladies who are having skippers remorse over there lol


----------



## trina11225 (May 25, 2014)

When are we not having skipper's remorse.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 25, 2014)

Hey ladies,  Happy Sunday!  Someone please catch me up lol. My Lil 1 day surgery went well, the nurses were extremely sweet. And it helped my son's bff mom is a ER nurse.  Although I didn't see the doctor..hmmm, guess he came was I was knocked out lol. But I'm doing ok. I did miss mom's day, so hope everyone had a grand day. How's everyone doing on the low buys?


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2014)

@Paint&Ink Chick I'm glad to hear the surgery went well! @Paint&Ink Chick

  Well, I placed some orders this weekend... no makeup though. Skincare (Avene, Paula's Choice BHA samples) and the Aveda paddle hair brush. I wanted a good brush for a while now and I was undecided between the Aveda and the Less is More one, but the Aveda was cheaper plus extra 10% off and I also got some face cleansing cloths as a GWP.
  My skin is in terrible condition today. I think the Avene Triacneal is a great product, but I think it's too harsh for my very sensitive skin. Or maybe I just can't use it everyday and should only use it 1-2x week. Will try again when my skin has calmed down. Right now I feel like Freddy Krüger, lol.
  I plan to use the BHA stuff on my problem areas (chin & nose) only, defintitely not all over. It seems acids are what I need to get my crazy flaking patches and clopgged pores in control, I just need to find the right product now I guess. Seems difficult when you have very sensitive & dry skin.

  Where are @mosha010 and @HerGreyness ?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey ladies, Happy Sunday! Someone please catch me up lol. My Lil 1 day surgery went well, the nurses were extremely sweet. And it helped my son's bff mom is a ER nurse. Although I didn't see the doctor..hmmm, guess he came was I was knocked out lol. But I'm doing ok. I did miss mom's day, so hope everyone had a grand day. How's everyone doing on the low buys?


 So glad to hear you're okay P & IC


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> @Paint&Ink Chick I'm glad to hear the surgery went well! @Paint&Ink Chick
> 
> Well, I placed some orders this weekend... no makeup though. Skincare (Avene, Paula's Choice BHA samples) and the Aveda paddle hair brush. I wanted a good brush for a while now and I was undecided between the Aveda and the Less is More one, but the Aveda was cheaper plus extra 10% off and I also got some face cleansing cloths as a GWP.
> My skin is in terrible condition today. I think the Avene Triacneal is a great product, but I think it's too harsh for my very sensitive skin. Or maybe I just can't use it everyday and should only use it 1-2x week. Will try again when my skin has calmed down. Right now I feel like Freddy Krüger, lol.
> ...


   Way too quiet w/o them isn't it?


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Way too quiet w/o them isn't it?


  They're probably up to no good if they're this quiet... very suspicious.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> They're probably up to no good if they're this quiet... very suspicious. :haha:


   HG is avoiding this thread so she doesn't burst into flames when she comes in. I think she should just tough it out and plod!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 25, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey ladies, Happy Sunday! Someone please catch me up lol. My Lil 1 day surgery went well, the nurses were extremely sweet. And it helped my son's bff mom is a ER nurse. Although I didn't see the doctor..hmmm, guess he came was I was knocked out lol. But I'm doing ok. I did miss mom's day, so hope everyone had a grand day. How's everyone doing on the low buys?


  Hey gal! Hope you are resting up well and that surgery and everything is going okay.  Did you end up celebrating Mom's day later? 



  My low buy isn't going really well, in any sense (meaning I went to B&BW and bought candles *SIGH* as well as a massive, amazing haul from AA).  I'm going to have to put myself on a no buy for June. No books, no makeup, NOTHING.  Things are getting crazy over here!  

  I love my products from AA - however, I'm hoping to use them 'wet' with All Nighter spray (Urban Decay) - does using ED products wet ruin them? I've read different things about this and I'm curious if ya'll have experience with this!

  Not to mention in my profession, we are going on strike this week.  It's a very stressful time for many people.  I believe in what we are fighting for, and I'm fortunate to have another job that I can do while we wait it out.  Honestly, our gov't doesn't seem to value public education in the slightest.  It's very sad - the things that you see happening to children every day and how they are struggling (as are their parents usually too!).  The fight for smaller classes and a more balanced class composition has been going on for so, so long now (years and years).  Sometimes I have doubts about my profession (not in what we stand for - more about "What am I getting myself into?") and if I have what it takes to get involved in what seems like a losing fight.  I am considering changing professions and moving into something more 'easy' or straight forward.  The gov't seems hell bent on cutting and cutting public sectors and bleeding them dry.  I'm not sure how much longer it can go on before it collapses on itself.  I feel like our gov't is wanting to creating a two tiered education system so that parents will have to either put their children in private or public schools - and by that time, public schools will be so run down, parents will be fighting for spots in private schools (and who can afford those?).   

  Sorry, not meaning to get political in here, but these things have been on my mind a lot lately.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 25, 2014)

Also - in other news - I bought NARS Orgasm blush yesterday & I'm in love!  (Bought with GC Thankfully!). It's a perfect pink/coral for me.  Many pinks seem....well...too pink, if you know what I mean. I've been searching for a beautiful pink for a long, long time (Not baby pink or magenta...I only seem to be able to find those). I tried Clinque Flower blushes as I have the peach one and I love it, but those are too pink for me too.  Any other ideas? (I've also tried HG blushes).


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Also - in other news - I bought NARS Orgasm blush yesterday & I'm in love!  (Bought with GC Thankfully!). It's a perfect pink/coral for me.  Many pinks seem....well...too pink, if you know what I mean. I've been searching for a beautiful pink for a long, long time (Not baby pink or magenta...I only seem to be able to find those). I tried Clinque Flower blushes as I have the peach one and I love it, but those are too pink for me too.  Any other ideas? (I've also tried HG blushes).


  Peachykeen maybe?





Clube da Necessaire: Duelo de blush: M.A.C Peachykeen X M.A.C Springsheen​


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey gal! Hope you are resting up well and that surgery and everything is going okay.  Did you end up celebrating Mom's day later?     My low buy isn't going really well, in any sense (meaning I went to B&BW and bought candles *SIGH* as well as a massive, amazing haul from AA).  I'm going to have to put myself on a no buy for June. No books, no makeup, NOTHING.  Things are getting crazy over here!    I love my products from AA - however, I'm hoping to use them 'wet' with All Nighter spray (Urban Decay) - does using ED products wet ruin them? I've read different things about this and I'm curious if ya'll have experience with this!  Not to mention in my profession, we are going on strike this week.  It's a very stressful time for many people.  I believe in what we are fighting for, and I'm fortunate to have another job that I can do while we wait it out.  Honestly, our gov't doesn't seem to value public education in the slightest.  It's very sad - the things that you see happening to children every day and how they are struggling (as are their parents usually too!).  The fight for smaller classes and a more balanced class composition has been going on for so, so long now (years and years).  Sometimes I have doubts about my profession (not in what we stand for - more about "What am I getting myself into?") and if I have what it takes to get involved in what seems like a losing fight.  I am considering changing professions and moving into something more 'easy' or straight forward.  The gov't seems hell bent on cutting and cutting public sectors and bleeding them dry.  I'm not sure how much longer it can go on before it collapses on itself.  I feel like our gov't is wanting to creating a two tiered education system so that parents will have to either put their children in private or public schools - and by that time, public schools will be so run down, parents will be fighting for spots in private schools (and who can afford those?).     Sorry, not meaning to get political in here, but these things have been on my mind a lot lately.


  Hey girlie, thanks so much. I hope to be feeling all the way good soon. Are they'll continue to her me bitch lol. I kinda late around on Mother's day, but did get a gorgeous Micheal Kors watch from the kids, well of course I brought it myself lol.   Goodluck with the strike, where my kids go to school it's smaller, maybe 200 or more kids from K- 8th and I luv it. Unfortunately my oldest graduate s from 8th Have fun with all your new goodies.


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Goodluck with the strike, where my kids go to school it's smaller, maybe 200 or more kids from K- 8th and I luv it. Unfortunately my oldest graduate s from 8th Have fun with all your new goodies.


  so glad to see you are here and feeling better!

  big hugs,
  xoxo


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> They're probably up to no good if they're this quiet... very suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I just had to trim off all the burnt hair darling.. 

  and yes, I plod each and every day....

  running out now before I lose the rest of it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  no emoticon for runningthehellouttaherecausemy hair is burning up


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Peachykeen maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I like pinch o peach.. but i think it's been disc.. as per usual.

  one of my fave pinky peach blushes


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

have not heard from @mosha010   I think she is busy with her wedding details.

  oh my news is that I have been on a weekend hide out with mom because Bert came to town to see me.. so I vamoosed the hell outta house and home


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 25, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Goodluck with the strike, where my kids go to school it's smaller, maybe 200 or more kids from K- 8th and I luv it. Unfortunately my oldest graduate s from 8th Have fun with all your new goodies.


  An MK watch is an amazing Mom's Day gift that you can treasure for many years to come! 

@Naynadine and @HerGreyness  - Ill check out your suggestions, Thanks ladies!


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> have not heard from @mosha010   I think she is busy with her wedding details.
> 
> oh my news is that I have been on a weekend hide out with mom because Bert came to town to see me.. so I vamoosed the hell outta house and home


  Is he stalking you now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad bad Bert.
  The quiet weekend with mom sounds nice and relaxing.


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> n
> Is he stalking you now?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Bertisalyingrat.. lol

  yes, we are having a lovely time.. massages and sleeping a lot.

  no, Bert isn't a stalker, he is a pathological liar.. lol.  The kind who think they can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  until you have rigor mortis.


----------



## mosha010 (May 25, 2014)

Hi ladies!!!  Had a crazy week. Almost no time for funs. Getting ready for Memorial Day which will be spent cleaning my house! Lol.  I went for my mock dress fitting (she's making a fake dress first to get all the details done right before we cut fabric) and the design is gonna look puuuurrrttyyy.  I'm excited things are going to work out after all.     How is everyone doing!????


----------



## ma146rina (May 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> @Paint&Ink Chick I'm glad to hear the surgery went well! @Paint&Ink Chick
> 
> Well, I placed some orders this weekend... no makeup though. Skincare (Avene, Paula's Choice BHA samples) and the Aveda paddle hair brush. I wanted a good brush for a while now and I was undecided between the Aveda and the Less is More one, but the Aveda was cheaper plus extra 10% off and I also got some face cleansing cloths as a GWP.
> My skin is in terrible condition today. I think the Avene Triacneal is a great product, but I think it's too harsh for my very sensitive skin. Or maybe I just can't use it everyday and should only use it 1-2x week. Will try again when my skin has calmed down. Right now I feel like Freddy Krüger, lol.
> ...


  the triacneal is indeed quite harsh,have you tried the Cleanance k? (http://www.avene.co.uk/Cleanance-K) i thought it was kinder to my sensitive skin.And you should try the Cicalfate emulsion as well it's really good for irritated skin


----------



## ma146rina (May 25, 2014)

After several smaller sins and a big AA haul i'm trying to put myself back on track but it's soooo hard...........


----------



## LouGarner (May 25, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> After several smaller sins and a big AA haul i'm trying to put myself back on track but it's soooo hard...........


 :agree: I think a lot of people did a big haul with AA. Myself included


----------



## Ajigglin (May 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey gal! Hope you are resting up well and that surgery and everything is going okay.  Did you end up celebrating Mom's day later?     My low buy isn't going really well, in any sense (meaning I went to B&BW and bought candles *SIGH* as well as a massive, amazing haul from AA).  I'm going to have to put myself on a no buy for June. No books, no makeup, NOTHING.  Things are getting crazy over here!    I love my products from AA - however, I'm hoping to use them 'wet' with All Nighter spray (Urban Decay) - does using ED products wet ruin them? I've read different things about this and I'm curious if ya'll have experience with this!  Not to mention in my profession, we are going on strike this week.  It's a very stressful time for many people.  I believe in what we are fighting for, and I'm fortunate to have another job that I can do while we wait it out.  Honestly, our gov't doesn't seem to value public education in the slightest.  It's very sad - the things that you see happening to children every day and how they are struggling (as are their parents usually too!).  The fight for smaller classes and a more balanced class composition has been going on for so, so long now (years and years).  Sometimes I have doubts about my profession (not in what we stand for - more about "What am I getting myself into?") and if I have what it takes to get involved in what seems like a losing fight.  I am considering changing professions and moving into something more 'easy' or straight forward.  The gov't seems hell bent on cutting and cutting public sectors and bleeding them dry.  I'm not sure how much longer it can go on before it collapses on itself.  I feel like our gov't is wanting to creating a two tiered education system so that parents will have to either put their children in private or public schools - and by that time, public schools will be so run down, parents will be fighting for spots in private schools (and who can afford those?).     Sorry, not meaning to get political in here, but these things have been on my mind a lot lately.


  Keep fighting the good fight-educators deserve WAY more respect than we give them in this society. They are literally responsible for the next generation and we shit on them. Good luck to you and your coworkers.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (May 25, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> :agree: I think a lot of people did a big haul with AA. Myself included


  Pretty big AA haul for me too, but hey! It's only my second haul of the whole year and the first was for my birthday. It's almost the end of May. So I see that as a success. I haven't been sucked in to any other collections! ED is my favorite formula.   I haven't bought almost ANY drugstore makeup in ages! I am out of town and forgot my makeup bag so I'm using my backup makeup from my car, so I had to grab and eyeliner, blush and lipstick from KMart. Luckily they had a Jordana blush and a Wet n Wild lippie I've had on my list for ages!   I got slightly suckered in to the CVS beauty clearance and grabbed a Loreal Color Riche lippie which was fairly awful, and then a Revlon topcoat and basecoat which are my new HG and being Dced of course! Might be tempted to grab a BU of those for $3.50.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (May 25, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Keep fighting the good fight-educators deserve WAY more respect than we give them in this society. They are literally responsible for the next generation and we shit on them. Good luck to you and your coworkers.


  Thanks Lady for your thoughts and support!  It means a lot! xo


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> have not heard from @mosha010    I think she is busy with her wedding details.  oh my news is that I have been on a weekend hide out with mom because Bert came to town to see me.. so I vamoosed the hell outta house and home:haha:


  Oh Lawd, a visit?  Girl, he surely has lost his mind lol @mosha010 hey girl, hope your doing awesome & things are Gucci with ya. Hugs!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 26, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Not to mention in my profession, we are going on strike this week.  It's a very stressful time for many people.  I believe in what we are fighting for, and I'm fortunate to have another job that I can do while we wait it out.  Honestly, our gov't doesn't seem to value public education in the slightest.  It's very sad - the things that you see happening to children every day and how they are struggling (as are their parents usually too!).  The fight for smaller classes and a more balanced class composition has been going on for so, so long now (years and years).  Sometimes I have doubts about my profession (not in what we stand for - more about "What am I getting myself into?") and if I have what it takes to get involved in what seems like a losing fight.  I am considering changing professions and moving into something more 'easy' or straight forward.  The gov't seems hell bent on cutting and cutting public sectors and bleeding them dry.  I'm not sure how much longer it can go on before it collapses on itself.  I feel like our gov't is wanting to creating a two tiered education system so that parents will have to either put their children in private or public schools - and by that time, public schools will be so run down, parents will be fighting for spots in private schools (and who can afford those?).     Sorry, not meaning to get political in here, but these things have been on my mind a lot lately.


  :hug: Good luck. AFAIC, teaching is a seriously underrated and underpaid profession.  I suppose I’m fortunate that I went to school in a small town. My class size was always tiny compared to other places. (When I graduated sixteen years ago, there were 18 of us in my class.)  [quote name="mosha010"] How is everyone doing!????[/quote]  I’m battling a cold.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 26, 2014)

There is nothing more effective to a low buy than something happening.   My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> There is nothing more effective to a low buy than something happening.   My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


  Oh God! That's so horrible! I am so sorry that happened to him! Yes you are lucky to have him and those things like you said puts everything into perspective. Praying for a speedy recovery! Big hugs!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


  oh dear.. so sorry to hear this CrimsonQuill.. it's so awful to have a loved one in suffering.

  and yes, this does put a whole new perspective on life. Hope he recovers fully and is up and out soon.

  xoxo


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


  That is absolutely terrible! I am so so sorry @CrimsonQuill157. I am so glad you can be there for him--you're a real trooper girl. Hang in there. I know that we only know eachother here on Specktra, but know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Wish I could do more! Big hugs!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @mosha010 hey girl, hope your doing awesome & things are Gucci with ya. Hugs!


  lol.. I thought so too.. but given that I totally cut off contact with him, he is trying desperate measures.  I think someone should tell him to go hook up with the young broad again. lol


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> @Paint&Ink Chick I'm glad to hear the surgery went well! @Paint&Ink Chick
> 
> Well, I placed some orders this weekend... no makeup though. Skincare (Avene, Paula's Choice BHA samples) and the Aveda paddle hair brush. I wanted a good brush for a while now and I was undecided between the Aveda and the Less is More one, but the Aveda was cheaper plus extra 10% off and I also got some face cleansing cloths as a GWP.
> My skin is in terrible condition today. I think the Avene Triacneal is a great product, but I think it's too harsh for my very sensitive skin. Or maybe I just can't use it everyday and should only use it 1-2x week. Will try again when my skin has calmed down. Right now I feel like Freddy Krüger, lol.
> ...


  bad bad NayNay.. orders?  on  low buy... that sounds like me


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 26, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Oh God! That's so horrible! I am so sorry that happened to him! Yes you are lucky to have him and those things like you said puts everything into perspective. Praying for a speedy recovery! Big hugs!





HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. so sorry to hear this CrimsonQuill.. it's so awful to have a loved one in suffering.  and yes, this does put a whole new perspective on life. Hope he recovers fully and is up and out soon.  xoxo





lipstickaddict said:


> That is absolutely terrible! I am so so sorry @CrimsonQuill157 . I am so glad you can be there for him--you're a real trooper girl. Hang in there. I know that we only know eachother here on Specktra, but know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Wish I could do more! Big hugs!


  Thank you so much ladies. They have him back there now and I'm in the waiting room... Waiting. Just praying he will be okay.


----------



## Naynadine (May 26, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> the triacneal is indeed quite harsh,have you tried the Cleanance k? (http://www.avene.co.uk/Cleanance-K) i thought it was kinder to my sensitive skin.And you should try the Cicalfate emulsion as well it's really good for irritated skin
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations  I was reading a lot about those products and thought about ordering them, but it seems like the Clearance line is not suited for dry skin. And I read that Bepanthen cream is even better than the Cicalfate, so that's what I'm putting on the dry irritated spots right now.
> 
> ...


  My goodness... I hope he recovers fully soon. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Naynadine (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> bad bad NayNay.. orders?  on  low buy... that sounds like me


  But I don't have a Sephora here that I can clean out.


----------



## mosha010 (May 26, 2014)

[@]CrimsonQuill157[/@]. Omg hun I'm sorry I didn't know.  I hope he gets better and it's not a major thing w his eye.  ️️  You're such a doll for staying by his side during this crazy time.


----------



## mosha010 (May 26, 2014)

[@]Naynadine[/@] omg girl for real I've been a bit crazayyy doing a ton of different things and just hoping this goes by soon... Awwghhhh


----------



## Naynadine (May 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @Naynadine omg girl for real I've been a bit crazayyy doing a ton of different things and just hoping this goes by soon... Awwghhhh


  I'm sure everything will turn out great, try not to panick, lol. I hope you post of a pic of the dress!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @Naynadine omg girl for real I've been a bit crazayyy doing a ton of different things and just hoping this goes by soon... Awwghhhh


 
  hugs hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  don't worry.. nobody but YOU knows when something did not go exactly as planned.  Just don't tell anyone.. lol

  time is on your side.


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> But I don't have a Sephora here that I can clean out.


  bad bad NayNay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  just join me and Elegant.. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> bad bad NayNay.. I am on a mountain and had not internet.. lol. it's surprising how disconnecting for even a weekend can relieve some stress.
> 
> since there is *nothing but trees, racoons* and other assorted species --not even men.. lol.  I have been a very good girl.
> 
> ...


   Then perhaps Mosha is lurking nearby????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Wait for meeeeeeeeeeeee I've got the fire extinguisher!!!!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Then perhaps Mosha is lurking nearby????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Meddy darling... hope you are feeling better!

  my hair is burned, but my spirits are flying

  and yes, mosha is right around the corner


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Bertisalyingrat.. lol
> 
> *yes, we are having a lovely time.. massages and sleeping a lot.*
> 
> ...






Hi Mo!  So glad you're feeling better about how things are going.  You are going to be by far the prettiest bride evvva!!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] OMG---what's wrong with people!!!  That's so infuriating!!  Hoping and praying for the best possible outcome!!  So sorry this happened!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Glad you were able to get your R & R on before the fall makeup collections arrive :lol: [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Mo!  So glad you're feeling better about how things are going.  You are going to be by far the prettiest bride evvva!!![/COLOR]


   My darling [@]Medgal07[/@] I've been lurking the forum checking on you ladies from afar hahaha and maquiavellically  (typo but can't figure out how to spell that one right now) coming up w coons to randomly post. To keep ya on ya toes.   Lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> My idea of a perfect weekend   My goodness... I hope he recovers fully soon. Sorry to hear this.





mosha010 said:


> [@]CrimsonQuill157[/@]. Omg hun I'm sorry I didn't know.  I hope he gets better and it's not a major thing w his eye.  ️️  You're such a doll for staying by his side during this crazy time.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] OMG---what's wrong with people!!!  That's so infuriating!!  Hoping and praying for the best possible outcome!!  So sorry this happened!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Glad you were able to get your R & R on before the fall makeup collections arrive :lol: [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Mo!  So glad you're feeling better about how things are going.  You are going to be by far the prettiest bride evvva!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks everyone. They said the bone under his eye is fractured and his nose is broken but that's just preliminary reports. They're sending him to the trauma center.


----------



## jennyap (May 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @Naynadine omg girl for real I've been a bit crazayyy doing a ton of different things and just hoping this goes by soon... Awwghhhh


  Everything will be fine girl! I know every bride wants everything to be perfect, but honestly no-one else will care as much about the details as you. Soon as you turn up in your dress looking amazing, the rest becomes a bit of a blur  

  I'm trying to catch up with the 12000+ unread posts I had on the AA thread. Getting there slowly! I should probably just look at the gallery pics, but I like to know everything else that's gone on too lol.

  Thinking that Playland will probably launch online here this week, counter releases are usually 1st Thurs of the month i.e. next week so online should be this Thurs. I'm 99% certain I want 2 things (RB & HGL) but still going to wait until I can swatch I think, as I'm on the fence about TA and don't want to do split orders. 

  Also waiting for the best kind of news, well not quite yet but very soon, my sis-in-law is scheduled for a c-section tomorrow, eep.


----------



## mosha010 (May 26, 2014)

jennyap said:


> OMG, poor thing  Hope he makes a quick recovery, thinking of you both.    Everything will be fine girl! I know every bride wants everything to be perfect, but honestly no-one else will care as much about the details as you. Soon as you turn up in your dress looking amazing, the rest becomes a bit of a blur    I'm trying to catch up with the 12000+ unread posts I had on the AA thread. Getting there slowly! I should probably just look at the gallery pics, but I like to know everything else that's gone on too lol.  Thinking that Playland will probably launch online here this week, counter releases are usually 1st Thurs of the month i.e. next week so online should be this Thurs. I'm 99% certain I want 2 things (RB & HGL) but still going to wait until I can swatch I think, as I'm on the fence about TA and don't want to do split orders.   Also waiting for the best kind of news, well not quite yet but very soon, my sis-in-law is scheduled for a c-section tomorrow, eep.


    Thank u hun!! and you're right! I prob need to relax and take things w calm.   Omg you're going to be an auntie?!!!!!!! Awesome congrats !!!!!! Hoping everything goes by smoothly and baby and mommy get out of this (literally) awesome


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


  Oh God! I hope for the best. Stay strong. x


----------



## jennyap (May 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Thank u hun!! and you're right! I prob need to relax and take things w calm.   Omg you're going to be an auntie?!!!!!!! Awesome congrats !!!!!! Hoping everything goes by smoothly and baby and mommy get out of this (literally) awesome


  Yup, for the 4th time!  My other bro has a 5yo boy & 3 yo girl (who came to visit yesterday, so much fun


----------



## lyseD (May 26, 2014)

jennyap said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Omg you're going to be an auntie?!!!!!!! Awesome congrats !!!!!! Hoping everything goes by smoothly and baby and mommy get out of this (literally) awesome
> ...


My mom has thirteen grandchildren -- nine girls, four boys and five great grand-daughters. No shortage of girls here.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> There is nothing more effective to a low buy than something happening.   My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


  That's horrible! I'm sorry. I hope he ends up being okay. Does he know who did it?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 26, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> That's horrible! I'm sorry. I hope he ends up being okay. Does he know who did it?


  Yes and we finally talked him into pressing charges.   He's in the trauma center right now. Don't know what to expect. The cop is back there with him now taking pictures. Hes almost unrecognizable.  I don't mean to keep on with this I just have no where else to talk about it.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> There is nothing more effective to a low buy than something happening.   My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They said the bone under his eye is fractured and his nose is broken but that's just preliminary reports. They're sending him to the trauma center.


  Ugh, that sucks. :hug:   





jennyap said:


> Also waiting for the best kind of news, well not quite yet but very soon, my sis-in-law is scheduled for a c-section tomorrow, eep.


  :cheer: Yay new baby!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 26, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Also waiting for the best kind of news, well not quite yet but very soon, my sis-in-law is scheduled for a c-section tomorrow, eep.


  WooHoooooo! Let us know how mama and the new baby are doing! Do they have a name picked out for your new nephew? Tell them CONGRATS from us!!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Glad you're out of surgery and onto a full recovery! It's good to see you back in here! We make a great recovery group as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajigglin (May 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yes and we finally talked him into pressing charges.   He's in the trauma center right now. Don't know what to expect. The cop is back there with him now taking pictures. Hes almost unrecognizable.  I don't mean to keep on with this I just have no where else to talk about it.


  Talk about it as much as you like. We are here for you. I'm glad he's going to press charges. Why would somebody do that to someone else? Regardless of what happens, take care of yourself. You are going to be his anchor for awhile and you need to be at your best. I hope he doesn't end up losing that eye!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 26, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Talk about it as much as you like. We are here for you. I'm glad he's going to press charges. Why would somebody do that to someone else? Regardless of what happens, take care of yourself. You are going to be his anchor for awhile and you need to be at your best. I hope he doesn't end up losing that eye!


  The doctor opened his eye and he could see - praise God! They said that everything is just going to have to heal on its own and he is home now. I'm spending the night here and I have a feeling I will be here with him quite a bit. He can't see very well - even the eye that isn't swollen shut is still swollen enough to impair his vision. He can't wear his glasses - his left eye is so swollen they won't fit.   Every time I look at his face I see red. There was no reason at all for why this guy did this to him, none. They were supposed to be friends!!!!! Rob had turned his back on him to go home  and he got hit in the head with something and when he came to, he was like that. I feel so helpless. I just want to go destroy this guy and I can't do a thing.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't mean to keep on with this I just have no where else to talk about it.






I feel so bad for you. This is just so awful.  I wish there was something we could do to help.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Every time I look at his face I see red. There was no reason at all for why this guy did this to him, none. They were supposed to be friends!!!!! Rob had turned his back on him to go home and he got hit in the head with something and when he came to, he was like that. I feel so helpless. I just want to go destroy this guy and I can't do a thing.


   I'm so glad his vision will be restored but I can't even imagine how painful it must be for him.  I'm glad he pressed 
  charges.  Huge hugs to you both.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Glad you're out of surgery and onto a full recovery! It's good to see you back in here! We make a great recovery group as well! :hug:   Glad you like Nars Orgasim... it's a cult classic for a reason and you can't go wrong with a nice Nars blush! I think Illamasqua makes a nice blush too... Maybe look at Illamasqua's Lover blush.  Man! You'd think the asshole could take a damn hint! Glad you are staying away from him. He doesn't deserve you! Obviously!  YAY! How exciting! See... this is gonna end up even better than the other dress! The Lord works in mysterious ways! We wanna see pics you know! xoxo  Yuck... sorry doll. Feel better soon! Zycam is the best for colds... and lots of Emergen-C!  Holy SH*T! NO! That is awful hun! We are thinking of you and here for you. Keeping you and the BF in my prayers. Please give us updates on you're both doing!!!  WooHoooooo! Let us know how mama and the new baby are doing! Do they have a name picked out for your new nephew? Tell them CONGRATS from us!!


 Thanks, I need some recovery support lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lol.






The first pic that shows in the thread photo gallery is of a raccoon's bottom.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm so glad his vision will be restored but I can't even imagine how painful it must be for him.  I'm glad he pressed[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  charges.  Huge hugs to you[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] both.[/COLOR]


 Me too, just continue to Pray! But some friend...smfh especially while his back was turned. At least he has a awesome gf like you, your doing a good job of being there. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]The first pic that shows in the thread photo gallery is of a raccoon's bottom.[/COLOR]:shock:


lol :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Meddy darling... hope you are feeling better!
> 
> *my hair is burned, but my spirits are flying*
> 
> and yes, mosha is right around the corner


 Things are progressing---Meddy can't complain!

 You have such a great attitude & outlook HG


----------



## jennyap (May 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010* 




Thank u hun!! and you're right! I prob need to relax and take things w calm.




  I said I was a bit behind on other threads - just now caught up with your dress crisis, no wonder you've been stressed! But it sounds like the new one will be even better, and you'll look great no matter what.   Quote:Originally Posted by *lyseD* 




My mom has thirteen grandchildren -- nine girls, four boys and five great grand-daughters. No shortage of girls here.



  You got our share then! My dad was one of 7 kids - only 1 girl.   By the time this baby arrives everyone I know with young kids will have 2, and all have either have 1 of each or 2 boys. Between my close friends & family there are 16 boys & 4 girls!   Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



 WooHoooooo! Let us know how mama and the new baby are doing! Do they have a name picked out for your new nephew? Tell them CONGRATS from us!!



  I'm sure they do, but they're not sharing until he's born    Quote:Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157* 




The doctor opened his eye and he could see - praise God! They said that everything is just going to have to heal on its own and he is home now. I'm spending the night here and I have a feeling I will be here with him quite a bit. He can't see very well - even the eye that isn't swollen shut is still swollen enough to impair his vision. He can't wear his glasses - his left eye is so swollen they won't fit.

Every time I look at his face I see red. There was no reason at all for why this guy did this to him, none. They were supposed to be friends!!!!! Rob had turned his back on him to go home  and he got hit in the head with something and when he came to, he was like that. I feel so helpless. I just want to go destroy this guy and I can't do a thing.


  I'm SO relieved to hear that he hasn't lost his sight. And I'm very glad he's pressing charges, he absolutely needs to do that, this so called 'friend' can't be allowed to get away with it. He must feel so betrayed along with the physical pain  I'm glad he's got you with him.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]The first pic that shows in the thread photo gallery is of a raccoon's bottom.[/COLOR]:shock:


  That was from me.  There's been one coming around where I live a lot so I decided to try to get a photo of it for @mosha.  It was too dark, though, so the butt was the best one I got!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The doctor opened his eye and he could see - praise God! They said that everything is just going to have to heal on its own and he is home now. I'm spending the night here and I have a feeling I will be here with him quite a bit. He can't see very well - even the eye that isn't swollen shut is still swollen enough to impair his vision. He can't wear his glasses - his left eye is so swollen they won't fit.   Every time I look at his face I see red. There was no reason at all for why this guy did this to him, none. They were supposed to be friends!!!!! Rob had turned his back on him to go home  and he got hit in the head with something and when he came to, he was like that. I feel so helpless. I just want to go destroy this guy and I can't do a thing.


  That is so bizarre!  How awful and confusing for both of you.  It takes quite awhile for bruising and swelling to go away, especially around the eyes, so your bf will need some help.  (Hopefully they told him to ice it a little bit.).   I 'm sure your being there will be a lot of comfort to him.  Hang in there.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157* 




The doctor opened his eye and he could see - praise God! They said that everything is just going to have to heal on its own and he is home now. I'm spending the night here and I have a feeling I will be here with him quite a bit. He can't see very well - even the eye that isn't swollen shut is still swollen enough to impair his vision. He can't wear his glasses - his left eye is so swollen they won't fit.

Every time I look at his face I see red. There was no reason at all for why this guy did this to him, none. They were supposed to be friends!!!!! Rob had turned his back on him to go home  and he got hit in the head with something and when he came to, he was like that. I feel so helpless. I just want to go destroy this guy and I can't do a thing.


  I hope that he has a swift recovery and that the cops get the person responsible. I really feel for your other half, he must be in a lot of discomfort and it cannot be easy for you to see him like that knowing there is very little that you can do for him right now.  Big hugs coming your way x


----------



## charlotte366 (May 27, 2014)

Ummmmm I fell off my low buy last week at the drugstore and need to be sent to the chair!  I bought loads in the drugstore and I am not sure why? It might have been stress as work is crazy right now.  in a more positive light I didn't by multiple shades of the same product so at least I get to test formulas out properly.  What was dissapointing is that it was 2 seperate hauls and the first consisted of lip products! I feel rotten as i had just culled out so many that didn't work only to go but more that I didn't need!  I managed to avoid AA, I nearly bought an eyeshadow but resisted at the counter and now its sold out....relieved.com.  I want my Lip products to fit in 4 muji draws and now I think I am about to overflow again, ideally I would like to get it down to 3 draws. In an effort to get back under control again I am putting myself back on the 30 day lip product challenge and then once I have it down to 4 draws again I will concentrate on finish 5 products that are nearly done.  I am also going to concentrate on 1 foundation and tinted moisturiser (YSL and Nars Tinted moisturisers) for June to see if I can finish them up!  Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me.  I might also do some more ebaying/selling in June I still haven't touched my naked palettes or my Shu Uemura ones. I also have a large heap of Becca stuff I want to get rid of. The end of June will be 6 months from the start of the low buy and I think it would be a good point to re-do my stash inventory and see how I am getting on, so its important that I make June count!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The doctor opened his eye and he could see - praise God! They said that everything is just going to have to heal on its own and he is home now. I'm spending the night here and I have a feeling I will be here with him quite a bit. He can't see very well - even the eye that isn't swollen shut is still swollen enough to impair his vision. He can't wear his glasses - his left eye is so swollen they won't fit.   Every time I look at his face I see red. There was no reason at all for why this guy did this to him, none. They were supposed to be friends!!!!! Rob had turned his back on him to go home  and he got hit in the head with something and when he came to, he was like that. I feel so helpless. I just want to go destroy this guy and I can't do a thing.


  I'm glad! That's great news about the eye. It's the worst when friends betray you. Physical violence is a whole other level. I'd press all the charges I could. He could have killed your man, and that can't go unchecked. Being by Rob's side is plenty, trust me. I'm really sorry all this happened.


----------



## Sandy072 (May 27, 2014)

Low buy going OK here! Managed to avoid AA, even with all the buzz! I went to the counter and tried a lipstick on, but firmly walked away.   Skipping Pedro and most of Osbornes. The only thing catching my eye is Refresh MSF, but I can probably stay away from that too.   Been working on using my stash. So far: Day 1: hot gossip Day 2: angel Day 3: sushi kiss Day 4: Maybelline lust for blush  Day 5: sweet & sour Day 6: toying around Day 7: no makeup  Day 8: Milani nude creme (so good!!!)


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Day 8: Milani nude creme (so good!!!)


  That's impressive Sandy!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The doctor opened his eye and he could see - praise God! They said that everything is just going to have to heal on its own and he is home now. I'm spending the night here and I have a feeling I will be here with him quite a bit. He can't see very well - even the eye that isn't swollen shut is still swollen enough to impair his vision. He can't wear his glasses - his left eye is so swollen they won't fit.   Every time I look at his face I see red. There was no reason at all for why this guy did this to him, none. They were supposed to be friends!!!!! Rob had turned his back on him to go home  and he got hit in the head with something and when he came to, he was like that. I feel so helpless. I just want to go destroy this guy and I can't do a thing.


  So happy that Rob can see! Praise the Lord indeed! I hope he gets better soon! You being with him is great and trust me that helps him a lot! I know you wish you could do more but being by his side right now is the most important thing of all! Just keep praying and everything will be ok! Lots of hugs!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 27, 2014)

Can I make an OFF-TOPIC request please?

  Could everyone here PLEASE vote for ME. ASSOCIATION to win £2000 for Research!

  https://www.directdebit.co.uk/DirectDebitPromotions/BigBreak2014/Pages/CauseDetail.aspx?CauseId=381

  You can use your FB or Twitter to Vote, and voting can be done from anywhere in the world and still counts!

  I'm sorry I've been AWOL.  I've not been feeling great and it was a long weekend just gone so spent it with my partner.  This weekend I have the Drs to look forward to on Monday for bloods and an internal exam (whoopee!) but on the bright side I get to see my family for the weekend too which will be nice.  

  I hope everyone is doing well.  I'm hoping to be back to normal-ish soon!

  Love you all xoxo


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :support: [COLOR=0000FF]I feel so bad for you. This is just so awful.  I wish there was something we could do to help.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm so glad his vision will be restored but I can't even imagine how painful it must be for him.  I'm glad he pressed[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  charges.  Huge hugs to you[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] both.[/COLOR]





Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Me too, just continue to Pray! But some friend...smfh especially while his back was turned. At least he has a awesome gf like you, your doing a good job of being there. Hope he recovers soon.





jennyap said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





burghchick said:


> That is so bizarre!  How awful and confusing for both of you.  It takes quite awhile for bruising and swelling to go away, especially around the eyes, so your bf will need some help.  (Hopefully they told him to ice it a little bit.).   I 'm sure your being there will be a lot of comfort to him.  Hang in there.





charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ajigglin said:


> I'm glad! That's great news about the eye. It's the worst when friends betray you. Physical violence is a whole other level. I'd press all the charges I could. He could have killed your man, and that can't go unchecked. Being by Rob's side is plenty, trust me. I'm really sorry all this happened.





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> So happy that Rob can see! Praise the Lord indeed! I hope he gets better soon! You being with him is great and trust me that helps him a lot! I know you wish you could do more but being by his side right now is the most important thing of all! Just keep praying and everything will be ok! Lots of hugs!


  Thank you so much ladies. It's so nice to have somewhere to turn when I just need to let go.   He's in a lot of pain this morning. We slept off and on last night and every time I woke up, he was awake. He's resting now and I'm leaving him be for a while (per his request - I hate being ten feet from him).   One of his friends has basically turned his back on him. They've been friends since they were kids and I don't know why he's doing this to Rob. He's taking the guy who did this' side. He hasn't called to check on Rob once. Thankfully Rob does have some good friends who are sticking by and checking on him when they can. It's just such a complicated mess around here.   I'm enjoying catching up with the threads. It makes me feel sane and normal when everything else is changed.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Can I make an OFF-TOPIC request please?
> 
> Could everyone here PLEASE vote for ME. ASSOCIATION to win £2000 for Research!
> 
> ...


  This is just awful and there's no easy way to get through the many layers of F'd up this is... the physical damage plus the emotional damage he must be feeling. I think you being by his side is the best and most wonderful thing you could ever do for Rob. And going through something this tough will definitely make you stronger as a couple. I think the world of you for being so strong and standing by his side. I know it must be very hard. PLEASE Don't forget that you have needs too. Don't overlook your own health and wellness during this time. It's easy to do. We are thinking of you!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2014)

Jeez Crimson that is awful.  do you know what caused the fight? 





My new low buy rule is no glosses..  Seriously, I have about 24 nude like shades.  And I have MAC glosses I bought a year ago that smell older than ones I bought 5 years ago...  what gives?   I'm going to try so hard to hold out on Pedro glosses.  I have the Silver one that came out with the ice winter collex (sh zam)  and I LOVE IT, and never got a back up.  I know i'm skipping the reds.  I have enough.  I don't need them.  (I'm going to keep repeating that over and over).    I'm kinda disgusted, well, that's to strong, that I have so many shades that are just a hair lighter or darker from each other... I mean honestly on my lips, is it going to matter?


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


 
  So glad your boyfriend's sight won't be impaired!


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


  OMG! I hope he heals up soon, that's so horrible.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 27, 2014)

*peeks in*  Hi everyone!


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

I kinda broke my no-buy yesterday when I went to the MAC counter. I had planned on just getting SMHM from AA and the brush but ended up getting studio fix foundation, careblend powder, cheeky bronze msf, smhm and the 159 brush. I guess it isn't too bad since I was running low on foundation so that I'm not really counting as a cheat, but the other items were definitely a cheat since I said no makeup until Osbournes. *sigh*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez Crimson that is awful.  do you know what caused the fight?        My new low buy rule is no glosses..  Seriously, I have about 24 nude like shades.  And I have MAC glosses I bought a year ago that smell older than ones I bought 5 years ago...  what gives?   I'm going to try so hard to hold out on Pedro glosses.  I have the Silver one that came out with the ice winter collex (sh zam)  and I LOVE IT, and never got a back up.  I know i'm skipping the reds.  I have enough.  I don't need them.  (I'm going to keep repeating that over and over).    I'm kinda disgusted, well, that's to strong, that I have so many shades that are just a hair lighter or darker from each other... I mean honestly on my lips, is it going to matter?


  It was no fight. Rob would have had to have been able to fight back for it to be a fight. He was hit with something over the head which knocked him out and the guy beat him within an inch of his life for NO REASON.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I kinda broke my no-buy yesterday when I went to the MAC counter. I had planned on just getting SMHM from AA and the brush but ended up getting studio fix foundation, careblend powder, cheeky bronze msf, smhm and the 159 brush. I guess it isn't too bad since I was running low on foundation so that I'm not really counting as a cheat, but the other items were definitely a cheat since I said no makeup until Osbournes. *sigh*


  I want that brush (and possibly the 132) so bad! When I went to my local pro store last week the SA used it to apply Mineralize Moisture and my skin looked so amazing I don't know how I had the willpower to walk out without it.


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I want that brush (and possibly the 132) so bad! When I went to my local pro store last week the SA used it to apply Mineralize Moisture and my skin looked so amazing I don't know how I had the willpower to walk out without it.


  I only didn't get it because my counter was out of them and I was being too lazy to walk across the mall to Nordies, but it shall be mine. lol


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I only didn't get it because my counter was out of them and I was being too lazy to walk across the mall to Nordies, but it shall be mine. lol


  Oh, I meant the 159! How are you liking it? The AA brushes look awesome but I have to admit I don't get the split fiber thing. My brush knowledge is minimal!


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez Crimson that is awful.  do you know what caused the fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hate to be an enabler in the low buy thread, but the silver Pedro gloss is NOTHING like She Zam. It's drastically better in every single way and up till now, SheZam was the only silver gloss that looked good on me. I would be perfectly happy to B2M She Zam and stick to Mirror - it's much more sophisticated.

  I do encourage you to skip all those red lipsticks, though. They are very very mainstream and not so unique. They're all the sorts of reds you can wear in an office, they're very conservative in style, for wearing with with a business suit, lol. I am tempted by one of them, but I am going to skip anyways, because Mangrove is just so much more special to me. Be strong!


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Oh, I meant the 159! How are you liking it? The AA brushes look awesome but I have to admit I don't get the split fiber thing. My brush knowledge is minimal!


  So far so good! It applies MSFs like a dream and worked well with my ED blush this morning though I think it might work better on a plain powder blush than it did with the ED. I don't know much about brushes either, but I've heard good things about the AA one and I'm really trying to get better quality face brushes so I figured it'd be a good addition.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

burghchick said:


> That was from me. There's been one coming around where I live a lot so I decided to try to get a photo of it for @mosha. It was too dark, though, so the butt was the best one I got!


  It was actually kind of cute


----------



## PeachTwist (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My boyfriend got jumped last night. He's in horrible shape, I'm with him right now and its all I can do to hold it together for him. It's like everything just changed. My whole perspective. We're afraid he may lose the sight in his left eye. But I think we are lucky to still have him.


  Jesus.  I hope he is okay hon.  Fingers crossed and good vibes sent his way.  So sorry this happened, absolutely ridiculous the kind of people who are out there! xoxo


----------



## PeachTwist (May 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Can I make an OFF-TOPIC request please?
> 
> Could everyone here PLEASE vote for ME. ASSOCIATION to win £2000 for Research!
> 
> ...


  Thanks sweetie xoxo


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> This is just awful and there's no easy way to get through the many layers of F'd up this is... the physical damage plus the emotional damage he must be feeling. I think you being by his side is the best and most wonderful thing you could ever do for Rob. And going through something this tough will definitely make you stronger as a couple. I think the world of you for being so strong and standing by his side. I know it must be very hard. PLEASE Don't forget that you have needs too. Don't overlook your own health and wellness during this time. It's easy to do. We are thinking of you!


  CrimsonQuill - I know you've mentioned before your BF has been depressed and has been drinking. This is the sort of thing that could maybe become a wake up call for him for his whole life. I want to echo PixieDancer and encourage you to be sure to take care of yourself too in this situation and help your BF rise up out of his tough situation by being an inspiration!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

liba said:


> CrimsonQuill - I know you've mentioned before your BF has been depressed and has been drinking. This is the sort of thing that could maybe become a wake up call for him for his whole life. I want to echo PixieDancer and encourage you to be sure to take care of yourself too in this situation and help your BF rise up out of his tough situation by being an inspiration!


  Wake up call??? What did he do wrong??? Someone beats him within an inch of his life and it's a wake up call for HIM????


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Wake up call??? What did he do wrong??? Someone beats him within an inch of his life and it's a wake up call for HIM????


  I'm sorry about upsetting you so much. I apologize. I've known many men who have been in very difficult times in their lives and unfortunately, for most of them, it winds up bringing out some real asshole behavior in the men who are around them. It's almost like men can smell when another man is down and then they go prey upon him. It's the opposite of how women treat their men. It's really weird and disturbing, but it's shockingly common. 

  It could be a positive experience for him overall, if he says "ok, all this stuff is getting too dark and I need to go towards the positive people in my life and leave the predators and cruelty in the dust".

  I hope you see what I mean here. I've been in this many many times before and it's a very hard situation for the woman in the guy's life. My sympathy is with both of you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez Crimson that is awful.  do you know what caused the fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm not on a low buy but I love adopting some of the pragmatic approaches that you ladies employ and Pretty, this is a great one!!!
   I get all caught up in the pretty colors, I buy them and then I don't use them.  Enough already!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

liba said:


> I'm sorry about upsetting you so much. I apologize. I've known many men who have been in very difficult times in their lives and unfortunately, for most of them, it winds up bringing out some real asshole behavior in the men who are around them. It's almost like men can smell when another man is down and then they go prey upon him. It's the opposite of how women treat their men. It's really weird and disturbing, but it's shockingly common.
> 
> It could be a positive experience for him overall, if he says "ok, all this stuff is getting too dark and I need to go towards the positive people in my life and leave the predators and cruelty in the dust".
> 
> I hope you see what I mean here. I've been in this many many times before and it's a very hard situation for the woman in the guy's life. My sympathy is with both of you!


  I'm sorry I didn't mean to get so defensive. I'm very on edge, we're still waiting to see if the charges stick and we're afraid they won't because these people seem to wiggle out of everything. I feel like I"m about to lose it and It's honestly all I can do to hold it together. He doesn't need me to fall apart. 

  He's hasn't been around this particular group in a very long time. He was only near them because he had to watch his friend's things and make sure they didn't get stolen. He has really only been hanging around positive influences and he's been doing so, so so good. Everything was looking up for him and then bam, this.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Can I make an OFF-TOPIC request please?
> 
> *Could everyone here PLEASE vote for ME. ASSOCIATION to win £2000 for Research!*
> 
> ...


 Done PT!  It was quick and easy and I was happy to do it.  Take good care!!!


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't mean to get so defensive. I'm very on edge, we're still waiting to see if the charges stick and we're afraid they won't because these people seem to wiggle out of everything. I feel like I"m about to lose it and It's honestly all I can do to hold it together. He doesn't need me to fall apart.
> 
> He's hasn't been around this particular group in a very long time. He was only near them because he had to watch his friend's things and make sure they didn't get stolen. He has really only been hanging around positive influences and he's been doing so, so so good. Everything was looking up for him and then bam, this.


  It's such a slow process to get the old, bad stuff out of one's life. I'm glad to hear he is trying to move forward and you can tell him liba says to not let this setback get him down, because he's better than that and the big picture says SUCCESS! Hang in there and do what you can do. Give yourself the space to not always be perfectly strong - this is tough. Specktra's all here for you, that's for sure!


----------



## aradhana (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The doctor opened his eye and he could see - praise God! They said that everything is just going to have to heal on its own and he is home now. I'm spending the night here and I have a feeling I will be here with him quite a bit. He can't see very well - even the eye that isn't swollen shut is still swollen enough to impair his vision. He can't wear his glasses - his left eye is so swollen they won't fit.   Every time I look at his face I see red. There was no reason at all for why this guy did this to him, none. They were supposed to be friends!!!!! Rob had turned his back on him to go home  and he got hit in the head with something and when he came to, he was like that. I feel so helpless. I just want to go destroy this guy and I can't do a thing.


  Such a relief that he will not lose his sight!  Something similar happened to my ex several years ago. He was with his good friend, and towards the end of the night they got into an argument. The bouncer kicked them out of the bar and sent them off in different directions. His 'friend' caught up with him, and when my ex turned around to face the friend, the friend punched him and broke his nose, left him lying on the ground bleeding and passed out.  My ex basically never spoke to him again, regardless of the friend's attempts to apologize and reconcile. My ex's flatmate at the time and very close friend was the other guy's girlfriend, and she basically ended up silently taking the other guy's side...so my ex effectively lost two very good friends.  I don't think anything justified the violence, but since I wasn't present at the time, I did wonder what transpired in that bar in order for that kind of thing to happen and if anything could have been different. Obviously  I got my ex's rundown of what happened, but at the wnd of the day it was sad for three great friends to lose each others friendships.


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not on a low buy but I love adopting some of the pragmatic approaches that you ladies employ and Pretty, this is a great one!!!
> I get all caught up in the pretty colors, I buy them and then I don't use them.  Enough already!!!








 I never thought I would live to hear this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  welcome to Low Buy Meddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  it's like rehab


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

liba said:


> It's such a slow process to get the old, bad stuff out of one's life. I'm glad to hear he is trying to move forward and you can tell him liba says to not let this setback get him down, because he's better than that and the big picture says SUCCESS! Hang in there and do what you can do. Give yourself the space to not always be perfectly strong - this is tough. Specktra's all here for you, that's for sure!


You're absolutely right about that. I hate this happened to him in the process but he's got a lot of people standing behind him. The entire neighborhood has said that if they drop the charges, we're all going to go up and make a formal complaint. This is the THIRD person that this guy has beat up on and has gotten away with it. (The first two times he did it with his father, I always assumed it was mostly the father and he was just backing him up - I'd met him before and thought he was a nice guy! So much for my judgement!)  At this point, we are wondering if they're waiting for him to kill someone to do something about it. We're all very nervous and on edge; Rob was afraid for me to walk across the street to get him an ice pack, afraid someone would be out there to do something to me. This is no way to live.

  Thanks to everyone for being so supportive. I know I didn't quote everyone but I've read everyone's comments and I appreciate all of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I never thought I would live to hear this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait just one minute---you missed the part where I said *I AM NOT ON A LOW BUY*




  Here's another little secret---I don't buy single eye shadows--there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I said it.  Now watch I'll see one that I can't resist and get struck by lightening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm in PT  3 x/week--that's rehabilitative enough, thank you.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wait just one minute---you missed the part where I said *I AM NOT ON A LOW BUY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn, we almost had her.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't understand the whole story. I am happy that he is ok.   I was just looking at  Mirror. It's so pretty. Wht do you think about the gold one?  I loved She Zam and can't imagine this being that much better.  I'm excited!!!  I'm kinda tempted by Roxo, please tell me I don't need it. LOL  That I already have it.   Jeez, these stories are horrible.    I know right!!!  Damn, we almost had her.


  You have nothing to apologize for. I probably came off defensively and I apologize for that.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 27, 2014)

So this guy has beaten up people before?!?! Oh hell no. Those charges better stick. Hang in there, lady. This cannot be easy. You are right-living in fear is no way to live. I really hope that once he's out of the hospital and back home, Rob can heal and so can you. It's the absolute worst when people who are supposed to be your friend betray you.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> So this guy has beaten up people before?!?! Oh hell no. Those charges better stick. Hang in there, lady. This cannot be easy. You are right-living in fear is no way to live. I really hope that once he's out of the hospital and back home, Rob can heal and so can you. It's the absolute worst when people who are supposed to be your friend betray you.


  Thankfully Rob is home. The fractures are going to have to heal on their own. He is going in tomorrow and Friday to make sure everything is okay.   That's what we are hoping but we never heard from the cop today and I know there has not been an arrest.


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I was just looking at  Mirror. It's so pretty. Wht do you think about the gold one?  I loved She Zam and can't imagine this being that much better.  I'm excited!!!  I'm kinda tempted by Roxo, please tell me I don't need it. LOL  That I already have it.


  Do you have Diva or Fixed on Drama? Then you probably don't need Roxo. It ran quite brown on me, but on darker skin tones, the brown won't be so intrusive. Even still, the lipsticks in that collection are not exciting. The glosses are where it's at (the gold one is very nice too, also a sophisticated gold, not a wacky, disco, teenager gold or a retro gold either). And the blush duo, after the glosses, although it's possible the paler color may be a bit ashy or not show up that well on anyone darker than NC/NW 35-40. I'm trying to avoid getting it, but it's my
  THE
  C
O
M
P
  A
C
T


----------



## PixieDancer (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez Crimson that is awful.  do you know what caused the fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I cannot in my right mind understand how assault (that could honestly be attempted murder at this level) is not served an immediate arrest warrant! How can they leave this monster on the streets!? Were there witnesses? Are they disputing that it was this guy and doing some investigating? They better have a damn good reason for not acting on this quicker!
  It really sucks that you have to worry about all this instead of just focusing on the healing. Try to stay strong! And PLEASE be safe!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No probably not. The subtle differences are the things we makeup enthusiasts can appreciate, but in the long run I think are largely responsible for our outrageous stashes and hoarding. I know I'll never be a girl with 1 red lipstick, but I could definitely come to accept that a slight variance is not going to make a lipstick that much different when it comes to actually using it! Not to mention, I have lip liners to use to tweak colors a little too! I have been on a gloss no-buy for awhile... they just go bad too quickly and I hate just pitching those pricey tubes left and right. It's gonna have to be REALLY special (I'm looking at you Mirror Lipglass) to make me stray from my gloss no-buy.  I cannot in my right mind understand how assault (that could honestly be attempted murder at this level) is not served an immediate arrest warrant! How can they leave this monster on the streets!? Were there witnesses? Are they disputing that it was this guy and doing some investigating? They better have a damn good reason for not acting on this quicker! It really sucks that you have to worry about all this instead of just focusing on the healing. Try to stay strong! And PLEASE be safe!!!


  The best thing I can say about the cops in this county is that they are crooked. Most likely, the guy knows someone and that's how he has gotten away with all this.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The best thing I can say about the cops in this county is that they are crooked. Most likely, the guy knows someone and that's how he has gotten away with all this.


 Amen sister! PixieDancer is preaching tonight lol. But ya gotta keep the gloss. Guess mine don't go bad cause I always use em.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't understand the whole story. I am happy that he is ok.
> 
> I was just looking at  Mirror. It's so pretty. Wht do you think about the gold one?  I loved She Zam and can't imagine this being that much better.  I'm excited!!!  I'm kinda tempted by Roxo, please tell me I don't need it. LOL  That I already have it.
> 
> ...










I'm outta here 





​


----------



## Prettypackages (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm outta here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hehehehehe


----------



## Prettypackages (May 28, 2014)

Quick question, okay two... 

  How do you all organize your lipsticks?  The same color family, then light to dark?   By finish?   By type, meaning nudes, brights, midtones, sheers? 

  And do you give away glosses you don't like or use?  Not sure I feel comfortable giving those away.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 28, 2014)

30 days 30 lippies round 2!  SUMMARY: 3 OUT : 1 KEEP  Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT Day4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP


----------



## charlotte366 (May 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



Quick question, okay two... 

  How do you all organize your lipsticks?  The same color family, then light to dark?   By finish?   By type, meaning nudes, brights, midtones, sheers? 

  And do you give away glosses you don't like or use?  Not sure I feel comfortable giving those away. 



  For me I have 4 muji wide draws with my lip products in,  In 1 drawer I store all my chubby pencil balms by brand and then light to dark within each brand.  I then have a high end draw again orgainised by brand as i find I can fit more in this way and I order with favourites/everyday colours closer to the front and colours I use less often to the back  I then have a draw of drugstore and a drawer of lipglosses organised in the same way.   I find this method maximises how many products fit in each draw compared to mixing up brands with different packaging. I can usually find what I want very easily.  As for glosses most of mine are low end so I tend to throw them out, first use I never use the applicator in case I want to try to sell or give to someone, but after I have double dipped etc I usually throw or back to mac them.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Quick question, okay two...   How do you all organize your lipsticks?  The same color family, then light to dark?   By finish?   By type, meaning nudes, brights, midtones, sheers?   And do you give away glosses you don't like or use?  Not sure I feel comfortable giving those away.


  I organize them by color family, light to dark.  its very easy to find the shade you want that way imo!


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



Quick question, okay two... 

  How do you all organize your lipsticks?  The same color family, then light to dark?   By finish?   By type, meaning nudes, brights, midtones, sheers? 

  And do you give away glosses you don't like or use?  Not sure I feel comfortable giving those away. 



  At the moment I organise my Mac lippies by finish (I don't have many non-Mac, those are all in a separate spot, organised by brand, don't have more than 2 or 3 in each brand).  Even for Mac, I don't have huge numbers - only about 40. Which is a lot by regular folk standards I know, but not so many that I can't remember what I've got. Split between 10 different finishes, it's pretty easy to find what I'm looking for.   If I had many more, I think I would probably do by colour family.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Oh, I meant the 159! How are you liking it? The AA brushes look awesome but I have to admit I don't get the split fiber thing. My brush knowledge is minimal!


  After using it this morning with a regular powder blush (Stylish Me), I've decided that I will use the 159 mainly for MSFs and similar highlighters as I think that is it's real strong point. It works well as a blush brush, but I really think it is a better brush for highlighting.


----------



## Kaidan (May 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Quick question, okay two...
> 
> How do you all organize your lipsticks?  The same color family, then light to dark?   By finish?   By type, meaning nudes, brights, midtones, sheers?
> 
> And do you give away glosses you don't like or use?  Not sure I feel comfortable giving those away.


  I organize mine by the brand of lipsticks that I have most, then by color, then finish.  I set a slot apart for back up lipsticks which is few.

  Brand (the one with most products is first) →Color (pinks, corals, orange, reds, nude, off-beat, etc.)→Finish (sheer to matte)

  I only give away glosses to my mom if she likes the color and finish (not tacky sticky glosses like the ones from MAC) because she's the only person I know who prefers glosses over lipsticks.  If she doesn't like it, then I throw it away.  However, I'm extremely picky with lip glosses, so I have very few and they are all loved.  If my mom likes one of the glosses that I have and like, then I usually buy an extra one for her.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much ladies. It's so nice to have somewhere to turn when I just need to let go.   He's in a lot of pain this morning. We slept off and on last night and every time I woke up, he was awake. He's resting now and I'm leaving him be for a while (per his request - I hate being ten feet from him).   One of his friends has basically turned his back on him. They've been friends since they were kids and I don't know why he's doing this to Rob. He's taking the guy who did this' side. He hasn't called to check on Rob once. Thankfully Rob does have some good friends who are sticking by and checking on him when they can. It's just such a complicated mess around here.   I'm enjoying catching up with the threads. It makes me feel sane and normal when everything else is changed.


  I'm glad 





liba said:


> I'm sorry about upsetting you so much. I apologize. I've known many men who have been in very difficult times in their lives and unfortunately, for most of them, it winds up bringing out some real asshole behavior in the men who are around them. It's almost like men can smell when another man is down and then they go prey upon him. It's the opposite of how women treat their men. It's really weird and disturbing, but it's shockingly common.   It could be a positive experience for him overall, if he says "ok, all this stuff is getting too dark and I need to go towards the positive people in my life and leave the predators and cruelty in the dust".  I hope you see what I mean here. I've been in this many many times before and it's a very hard situation for the woman in the guy's life. My sympathy is with both of you!


  I understand what you're saying, Liba.  Sometimes a bad event can make us reassess our lives and end friendships that are no longer best for us.  I have done that myself.  Although I didn't like the bad event, I managed to learn from it and use it as a catalyst to make positive changes.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

ok, 


  i am going to post some pics of SOME of my Macs.. lol.  Right now, it looks like a looney bin.

  and any  suggestions will be appreciated!  

  xoxox


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 28, 2014)

So seven new blush items snuck into my blus  stash this month, naughty me! Though I did purge a lot of colours a few weeks ago so numbers aren't getting too large again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I pulled the cheek and eye palettes I had out of my blush box and put them into my eyeshadow box, as the eye colours get forgotten. This area is looking a lot more streamlined.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've took all my lipsticks out of their boxes. It had an e immediate effect as I've worn a lip product most days since   I think my new makeup rule is that if I don't reach for something for over 6 months it can go. There's colours I like but just never wear that are clogging my collection.  This is where im at half. A year in my low buy!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 28, 2014)

Can't wait for the pics @Hergreyness.  So last night my oldest son graduated from 8th grade! I was truly the proudest mom in the world. Actually I cried, I know lol. My son has autism, so it was just a big deal for me. Only downer was his asshole father. I think his teacher knew I didn't care too much for me & vise versa. So once they left the gym all the kids went outside to celebrate,  so actually gave him his diploma! Upon all the hoopla,  taking pics I didn't realize we didn't have it, till my older cousin asked if I knew he had it & sent a pic of him with it. She said he stated he wasn't giving it back. I called and ask for it, but no. So I called the school to see if I could get another one, so praying for that. I was not gonna let that man upset & bother me again, he can enjoy his miserable life without me.  But you ladies did motivate me to go all out with me makeup lol. I'm glad I got to use a lot of my products that get no luv since I don't go anywhere lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 28, 2014)

They've dropped the charges. Apparently where they had both consumed alcohol (Rob was NOT drunk, he'd had a couple beers), you can beat the shit out of someone to the point of breaking their fucking orbital bones and it's A OKAY YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT

  I"m shaking with rage I've never been so angry in my life, this guy has done this to THREE PEOPLE NOW, and they will not press charges.  I don't even feel safe in my neighborhood


----------



## Naynadine (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They've dropped the charges. Apparently where they had both consumed alcohol (Rob was NOT drunk, he'd had a couple beers), you can beat the shit out of someone to the point of breaking their fucking orbital bones and it's A OKAY YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT
> 
> I"m shaking with rage I've never been so angry in my life, this guy has done this to THREE PEOPLE NOW, and they will not press charges.  I don't even feel safe in my neighborhood


  That is messed up :/ I'm sorry you two have to deal with all of this.


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They've dropped the charges. Apparently where they had both consumed alcohol (Rob was NOT drunk, he'd had a couple beers), you can beat the shit out of someone to the point of breaking their fucking orbital bones and it's A OKAY YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT
> 
> I"m shaking with rage I've never been so angry in my life, this guy has done this to THREE PEOPLE NOW, and they will not press charges.  I don't even feel safe in my neighborhood


  Oh honey, that is just unbelievably wrong. I'm so sorry. 

@HerGreyness give us pics, we need to see!


----------



## cocofiere (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They've dropped the charges. Apparently where they had both consumed alcohol (Rob was NOT drunk, he'd had a couple beers), you can beat the shit out of someone to the point of breaking their fucking orbital bones and it's A OKAY YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT
> 
> I"m shaking with rage I've never been so angry in my life, this guy has done this to THREE PEOPLE NOW, and they will not press charges.  I don't even feel safe in my neighborhood


  I'm so disturbed by this outcome.  What legal reason did they give you for not pressing charges? Is it possible to file an order of protection or restraining order for you both to be legally protected from this goon (and have it documented)?  Maybe you guys can contact the local media or national media (CNN, etc.) to have their investigative team make a story about the obvious corruption within the local police department.  It's a long shot but you never know who might catch wind of it and help resolve this.  Public safety is important, as is justice for the victimized, so make a stink (only if you are comfortable with that) from the local government all the way to the governor of your state.  This shouldn't go unpunished and you shouldn't have to move to feel safe.  Hugs and prayers for you and your boyfriend as well as your support system.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 28, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> I'm so disturbed by this outcome.  What legal reason did they give you for not pressing charges? Is it possible to file an order of protection or restraining order for you both to be legally protected from this goon (and have it documented)?  Maybe you guys can contact the local media or national media (CNN, etc.) to have their investigative team make a story about the obvious corruption within the local police department.  It's a long shot but you never know who might catch wind of it and help resolve this.  Public safety is important, as is justice for the victimized, so make a stink (only if you are comfortable with that) from the local government all the way to the governor of your state.  This shouldn't go unpunished and you shouldn't have to move to feel safe.  Hugs and prayers for you and your boyfriend as well as your support system.


We're working on that. First he's going to talk to the district attorney. Depending on what they do, we'll go from there.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They've dropped the charges. Apparently where they had both consumed alcohol (Rob was NOT drunk, he'd had a couple beers), you can beat the shit out of someone to the point of breaking their fucking orbital bones and it's A OKAY YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT
> 
> I"m shaking with rage I've never been so angry in my life, this guy has done this to THREE PEOPLE NOW, and they will not press charges.  I don't even feel safe in my neighborhood


  What the hell? There HAS to be some way to find some kind of justice, that's f*cking ridiculous!


----------



## walkingdead (May 28, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Can't wait for the pics @Hergreyness.  So last night my oldest son graduated from 8th grade! I was truly the proudest mom in the world. Actually I cried, I know lol. My son has autism, so it was just a big deal for me. Only downer was his asshole father. I think his teacher knew I didn't care too much for me & vise versa. So once they left the gym all the kids went outside to celebrate,  so actually gave him his diploma! Upon all the hoopla,  taking pics I didn't realize we didn't have it, till my older cousin asked if I knew he had it & sent a pic of him with it. She said he stated he wasn't giving it back. I called and ask for it, but no. So I called the school to see if I could get another one, so praying for that. I was not gonna let that man upset & bother me again, he can enjoy his miserable life without me.  But you ladies did motivate me to go all out with me makeup lol. I'm glad I got to use a lot of my products that get no luv since I don't go anywhere lol.


  Congratulations to you & your son!!! You must be soo proud.  I myself have a specials needs daughter and our kids have to work a lot harder to achieve milestones like these.  You should also be proud of yourself!! I know the battles we have to fight for our kids.   ️ To you and your son..he has a bright future ahead ️


----------



## trina11225 (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I understand what you're saying, Liba. Sometimes a bad event can make us reassess our lives and end friendships that are no longer best for us. I have done that myself. Although I didn't like the bad event, I managed to learn from it and use it as a catalyst to make positive changes.


  True.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Congratulations to you & your son!!! You must be soo proud.  I myself have a specials needs daughter and our kids have to work a lot harder to achieve milestones like these.  You should also be proud of yourself!! I know the battles we have to fight for our kids.   ️ To you and your son..he has a bright future ahead ️


  Aww, thank you so much. I really appreciate that, and agree we as mom's of special needs children have to a lot & fight more for our kids. I'm sure your daughter is just as glam as you lol. 





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> We're working on that. First he's going to talk to the district attorney. Depending on what they do, we'll go from there.


 I can't believe that, are you kidding me, what does him having a couple drinks have to do with anything?! He was Frickin assulted & their not doing anything?  I agree, go to the da & see if you can presume charges,  especially for his medical bills.


----------



## walkingdead (May 28, 2014)

You're right!  She loves make up just as much as I do!  Probably even more!!


Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Aww, thank you so much. I really appreciate that, and agree we as mom's of special needs children have to a lot & fight more for our kids. I'm sure your daughter is just as glam as you lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 28, 2014)

Anyone doing any new challenges lately?   I'm thinking about one for my new AA stuff. I've been away and only packed 1 lipstick from that collection but I'm home now and ready to play! I might try and see how many different looks I can come up with just using the AA stuff (even if I think it might clash). I have 3 lipsticks and 3 eyeshadows so that's 9 combinations.  ALSO. I counted my lipsticks and compared to my beginning of the year count.. 13 to 26! They bred while I wasn't looking!!  Ready to get the low buy train back on the tracks.. I don't regret anything I got from AA. I'm actually so relieved I got everything I did since I found some HG level items.. but no more 10 item hauls for me!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They've dropped the charges. Apparently where they had both consumed alcohol (Rob was NOT drunk, he'd had a couple beers), you can beat the shit out of someone to the point of breaking their fucking orbital bones and it's A OKAY YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT
> 
> I"m shaking with rage I've never been so angry in my life, this guy has done this to THREE PEOPLE NOW, and they will not press charges.  I don't even feel safe in my neighborhood


  I am BEYOND appalled! This has got to be one of the most asinine things I have ever heard! Drinking doesn't give someone the right to assault you! NO WAY is this legal!
  And I agree you definitely need to get a restraining order against this guy!! Please make that a first priority this week!! The assault will be justification enough. And that way if he does try to get near either one of you in the future, they will have no out but to press charges against him if he violates it!
  I'm sorry I'm so "!!!!!!!" I'm just furious for you hun!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You're right!  She loves make up just as much as I do!  Probably even more!!  Lol, how old is she? I have a little girl as well & she loves mu, nail polish. She said she likes being fancy lol.   I think a no buy challenge would be great @veronikawithak. I was bummed I didn't get to the colors for the awereness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walkingdead (May 28, 2014)

[@]Paint&Ink Chick[/@]  She just turned 12.  She's such a girly girl but she can beat up her brothers.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>


 

  lol.. you got a handful!  so cute!  she can rock em and sock em


----------



## walkingdead (May 28, 2014)

[@]HerGreyness[/@]  LOL  she can sure sock them!!!!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> But you ladies did motivate me to go all out with me makeup lol. I'm glad I got to use a lot of my products that get no luv since I don't go anywhere lol.


 
  Congratulations to you and your son Paint&InkChick.. it's such a great achievement!  And you both deserve it !  
  '
  don't let any man disturb your life, your children's lives or your happines... keep that pretty face all made up and spirits high!  It all passes, and they get what they deserve.

  xoxox

  it's late but will take a quickie of some of my most used macs..


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

If anyone has any critique, they can sit in the chair. along with Pixie


----------



## PixieDancer (May 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>


  Awwwww! I want one of these!


----------



## walkingdead (May 28, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@]  LOL!  She's a character!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

My MAC, MacMix and New velvetyflockylips swatch and prototype are on the NAme that Lippie thread!


  if anyone wants to see.. feel free.. it's low buy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  like non caloric, no cash.

  <runs out>


----------



## Ajigglin (May 28, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Can't wait for the pics @Hergreyness.  So last night my oldest son graduated from 8th grade! I was truly the proudest mom in the world. Actually I cried, I know lol. My son has autism, so it was just a big deal for me. Only downer was his asshole father. I think his teacher knew I didn't care too much for me & vise versa. So once they left the gym all the kids went outside to celebrate,  so actually gave him his diploma! Upon all the hoopla,  taking pics I didn't realize we didn't have it, till my older cousin asked if I knew he had it & sent a pic of him with it. She said he stated he wasn't giving it back. I called and ask for it, but no. So I called the school to see if I could get another one, so praying for that. I was not gonna let that man upset & bother me again, he can enjoy his miserable life without me.  But you ladies did motivate me to go all out with me makeup lol. I'm glad I got to use a lot of my products that get no luv since I don't go anywhere lol.


  Awww! Congrats to the both of you! That's great. Don't worry about his dad. I'm sure you can get another diploma for him to hold on to.  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They've dropped the charges. Apparently where they had both consumed alcohol (Rob was NOT drunk, he'd had a couple beers), you can beat the shit out of someone to the point of breaking their fucking orbital bones and it's A OKAY YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT  I"m shaking with rage I've never been so angry in my life, this guy has done this to THREE PEOPLE NOW, and they will not press charges.  I don't even feel safe in my neighborhood


  That's some fucking bullshit. Excuse my language, but it is. If I could make a suggestion, I'd call your local media stations and tell them this story. I'd also start a petition on change.org. Sad to say, you have to shame institutions into doing the right thing. I can count on numerous fingers and toes the number of local, national, and international stories that wouldn't have gotten any traction if things like petitions and social media weren't used to embarrass folks. Nothing worse than a PR nightmare. You have every right to be pissed off. Use that anger to your advantage.  





cocofiere said:


> I'm so disturbed by this outcome.  What legal reason did they give you for not pressing charges? Is it possible to file an order of protection or restraining order for you both to be legally protected from this goon (and have it documented)?  Maybe you guys can contact the local media or national media (CNN, etc.) to have their investigative team make a story about the obvious corruption within the local police department.  It's a long shot but you never know who might catch wind of it and help resolve this.  Public safety is important, as is justice for the victimized, so make a stink (only if you are comfortable with that) from the local government all the way to the governor of your state.  This shouldn't go unpunished and you shouldn't have to move to feel safe.  Hugs and prayers for you and your boyfriend as well as your support system.


  Yup, this right here. You gotta embarrass mofos sometimes.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 28, 2014)

Sorry I can't quote everyone I'm on mobile. Reason charges never stick is because they have family in the sheriffs department. Just found that out. Gotta figure some stuff out.   Rob is a lot better. Eye is open swelling is down and he's acting like his usual self.


----------



## Rainbunny (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Sorry I can't quote everyone I'm on mobile. Reason charges never stick is because they have family in the sheriffs department. Just found that out. Gotta figure some stuff out.   Rob is a lot better. Eye is open swelling is down and he's acting like his usual self.


  Is there any way to go over their heads? Like a District Supervisor or something? Maybe the District Attorney can advise you, unless things are too political for that person to be really straight with you.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 28, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Is there any way to go over their heads? Like a District Supervisor or something? Maybe the District Attorney can advise you, unless things are too political for that person to be really straight with you.


  We intend to contact the DA. We're just not sure where all their damn strings are.


----------



## Rainbunny (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> We intend to contact the DA. We're just not sure where all their damn strings are.


  Yes, if you don't get anywhere with the DA, you may need to consider going much higher up and outside your district where the person at that level doesn't even know the locals. Try to get a sense of the structure of the chain of command from the DA if you can, or perhaps there are government websites that will give you that information if the DA is unwilling to be truly helpful. Or maybe there are some state or even national crime victims' groups that can assist that really know the ropes for this kind of thing.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Quick question, okay two...
> 
> *How do you all organize your lipsticks?*  The same color family, then light to dark?   By finish?   By type, meaning nudes, brights, midtones, sheers?
> 
> And do you give away glosses you don't like or use?  Not sure I feel comfortable giving those away.


   I organize by color/color family, not by brand because it's too easy for me to forget about say a fab red Chanel
  lippie, but if I look in reds I see all of them.  I store lip liners and glosses with the lipsticks, by color.

  You couldn't pay me all the money in the world to give away a used lip gloss or accept one.  Whatever germs are 
  on your lips--the entrance to your mouth are on that wand and in that gloss.  I equate it to using someone's 
  toothbrush.


----------



## LouGarner (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I organize by color/color family, not by brand because it's too easy for me to forget about say a fab red Chanel
> lippie, but if I look in reds I see all of them.  I store lip liners and glosses with the lipsticks, by color.
> 
> You couldn't pay me all the money in the world to give away a used lip gloss or accept one.  Whatever germs are
> ...








that just made me want to throw up


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaidan* 


[ . . . ]I only give away glosses to my mom if she likes the color and finish (not tacky sticky glosses like the ones from MAC) because she's the only person I know who prefers glosses over lipsticks.  If she doesn't like it, then I throw it away.  However, I'm extremely picky with lip glosses, so I have very few and they are all loved.  If my mom likes one of the glosses that I have and like, then I usually buy an extra one for her.


  I'm with your Mum, Kaidan.
  I loathe how lippies look on me- glosses are all I tolerate on my lips.
  I have one blush- the Christian Dior Rosy Glow Awakening Blush.


  Eyeshadows are my downfall.
  Cream, powder, stick, kahal- you name it, I love it.

  The sky would be the limit if it weren't for my allergies!
  My utter weakness for eyeshadows is why I'm in "LOW-BUY". I've only bought 4 eye shadows and 3 eyeliners in 2014.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 29, 2014)

30 days 30 lippies round 2!  Progress Summary : 3 OUT : 2 KEEP  Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP  I am aiming to cull a third of the lipsticks i trial this month.  Wearing Nars TM today - I really like it again now! I went off it for a while and I know there is not much left so hopefully I can keep using this and finish it before the end of June!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 29, 2014)

I had wanted two fluidlines from Moody Blooms, but decided to not get Nightshade as I have a similar coloured product by Chanel,
  that left me with just Black Ivy - then i remembered why i gave my Blacktrack fluidline to my sis - it irritates my eyes!
  so that's the whole of Moody Blooms skipped, Alluring Aquatic, Maleficent and Osbournes too woo!

  Limited edition collections from any brand don't interest me like they used to,
  like when illamasqua would launch a new collection i'd pretty much buy all the things!
  i'm proud i'm getting more selective


----------



## Audrey C (May 29, 2014)

@CrimsonQuill157, I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your boyfriend. I hope that you're able to get justice for what happened.

  AA didn't even tempt me (although I'm wearing the two lipsticks I got); I actually swapped the packaging on my Mystical so my daughter could have one of these tubes as well. It was surprisingly easy; great way to keep different packaging to tell lippies apart.

  I bought another Guerlain bronzer yesterday (the 4 Seasons in Natural Blondes). It was on my fall Sephora sale list, but I got 20x points at Shoppers Drug Mart so it's the equivalent of getting $20 off which is a bigger savings, so I pulled the trigger now. This will be my summer bronzer; it's a bit darker than the Terracotta 00 that will be great for the paler months. The great thing is that I think I can skip getting a darker foundation shade now. I love the Guerlain bronzers; they're incredibly natural and the finish is very flattering, almost soft focus. The only thing I don't like is the old lady scent. Does anyone know if that fades over time?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 29, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 


The only thing I don't like is the old lady scent. Does anyone know if that fades over time?

  i have a guerlian blush/highlighter and a face powder from a two years ago and they still smell of parma violets!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Sorry I can't quote everyone I'm on mobile. Reason charges never stick is because they have family in the sheriffs department. Just found that out. Gotta figure some stuff out.   Rob is a lot better. Eye is open swelling is down and he's acting like his usual self.


  I was afraid it would be something like that.  That sucks.  Glad that Rob is doing a little better, though.  Keep us posted.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 29, 2014)

So, not sure how to start this, but I could use some words of support or advice today.  Many of you know that my Dad passed away in Sept.  He was 81 but acted so young you wouldn't have guessed.  He found out he had cancer in Dec. 2012, and despite radical surgery it kept spreading.  Last August he did radiation for a month, which was supposed to enable him to be here longer, but it killed his immune system and he got multiple infections, which ultimately killed him .  My Dad lived several hundred miles away and I didn't get to visit with him before he died.  My stepmom and I were close at one time but not so much the last few years.  My family is very stoic and they don't like to talk about anything unpleasant, and none of them will say or do anything that might my stepmom might not like.  So I don't talk to any of them about my feelings.  I try not to think about my Dad too much because it makes me cry.  This morning my brother posted a picture of my Dad's 1970 Monte Carlo, and a message saying that he worked on it and got it running so that my Stepmom can sell it.  The car was very special to my Dad, and I loved it, because I had a 1971 Monte Carlo when I used to live by my Dad, so that was something we shared.  I wish that I had the money to buy it, but I don't. I wish that my Stepmom would give it to one of us, but obviously that isn't going to happen.  I have asked her to give me something of my Dad's as a keepsake, but I haven't gotten anything and I doubt I ever will.  I just can't escape my feelings today like I normally can.  That car symbolizes my Dad in so many ways.  I feel like I'm losing part of him.  There's no one I can talk to right now and I wanted to be able to tell someone how I feel.  I was definitely a Daddy's girl.  I keep seeing commercials for Father's Day and for the first time I have no father to buy a card for or call.  If any of you have lost a parent and have advice on how to deal with missing them, etc. I'd be grateful. And thanks so much for being the kind of people that I feel comfortable enough talking to.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Paint&Ink Chick[/@]  She just turned 12.  She's such a girly girl but she can beat up her brothers.   Lol, sounds like mine. Look @ her being fierce! Luv the dress, we'll have to keep in touch.





Naynadine said:


> Looking forward to the pics!   Aw, congrats on your son's graduation! I hope you can get another diploma.   That is messed up :/ I'm sorry you two have to deal with all of this.


 Thanks. I'm just tired of the drama & fighting.  So if that makes him feel like he's down something worthy for my child so be it. Child support does Not get your child up in the am, dressed on the buys, feed them ect.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> So, not sure how to start this, but I could use some words of support or advice today.  Many of you know that my Dad passed away in Sept.  He was 81 but acted so young you wouldn't have guessed.  He found out he had cancer in Dec. 2012, and despite radical surgery it kept spreading.  Last August he did radiation for a month, which was supposed to enable him to be here longer, but it killed his immune system and he got multiple infections, which ultimately killed him .  My Dad lived several hundred miles away and I didn't get to visit with him before he died.  My stepmom and I were close at one time but not so much the last few years.  My family is very stoic and they don't like to talk about anything unpleasant, and none of them will say or do anything that might my stepmom might not like.  So I don't talk to any of them about my feelings.  I try not to think about my Dad too much because it makes me cry.  This morning my brother posted a picture of my Dad's 1970 Monte Carlo, and a message saying that he worked on it and got it running so that my Stepmom can sell it.  The car was very special to my Dad, and I loved it, because I had a 1971 Monte Carlo when I used to live by my Dad, so that was something we shared.  I wish that I had the money to buy it, but I don't. I wish that my Stepmom would give it to one of us, but obviously that isn't going to happen.  I have asked her to give me something of my Dad's as a keepsake, but I haven't gotten anything and I doubt I ever will.  I just can't escape my feelings today like I normally can.  That car symbolizes my Dad in so many ways.  I feel like I'm losing part of him.  There's no one I can talk to right now and I wanted to be able to tell someone how I feel.  I was definitely a Daddy's girl.  I keep seeing commercials for Father's Day and for the first time I have no father to buy a card for or call.  If any of you have lost a parent and have advice on how to deal with missing them, etc. I'd be grateful. And thanks so much for being the kind of people that I feel comfortable enough talking to.


 Aww, sorry your feeling down chick. Big hugs! I know some families don't like to talk about things, but it actually helps. My family isn't that close, well I don't talk to a lot of them, but when my granny died that's all me & a few cousins did. About things she said, did.  She may not have any of his items, but you'll Always have your memories.  But it would be nice if you could have a Lil piece, momentum of his. The car would be nice & you'd think she'd want a family member to have the car. I think you should try to talk to her, let her know how your feeling, you'd like to have a little something to remind you of your father, even if she doesn't want to give you the car. I think it helps to cry, but like I said it helps to talk about it and you ll Always have the pics & memories,  no one can take that from you. Hugs!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> And thanks so much for being the kind of people that I feel comfortable enough talking to.


  I'm so sorry that you're dealing with this. Death seems to bring out the worst of people at a time when everyone needs support and community the most. I lost my father to cancer as well, in September 2012. My mother is saving a couple of small items for me so I'll have something of his. There are other larger items I would have kept but it wasn't practical for me at the time. But she constantly puts him down and complains about how he didn't get his affairs in order before he passed.. which is stressful for a child.

  I know this doesn't resolve your situation in the way that you might want.. but I try not to attach the significance of a person to any kind of physical item (except my engagement ring). My memories are my most valuable possessions I have of my father and other loved ones and I want it to stay that way. My mother lost her mother and was shut out of getting any of her belongings by her stepfather.. to this day she is still extremely bitter and resentful about it (after 20 years) and very much places her worth on possessions rather than memories and experiences. You deserve much better than that! I hope you find peace and happiness soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On a different note.. perhaps you could sort out a payment plan for the car? Or ask again for a keepsake? Or find a nice photo frame to put up with pictures of him so you have something that you can see every day that keeps him close?


----------



## Rainbunny (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm so sorry that you're dealing with this. Death seems to bring out the worst of people at a time when everyone needs support and community the most. I lost my father to cancer as well, in September 2012. My mother is saving a couple of small items for me so I'll have something of his. There are other larger items I would have kept but it wasn't practical for me at the time. But she constantly puts him down and complains about how he didn't get his affairs in order before he passed.. which is stressful for a child.  I know this doesn't resolve your situation in the way that you might want.. but I try not to attach the significance of a person to any kind of physical item (except my engagement ring). My memories are my most valuable possessions I have of my father and other loved ones and I want it to stay that way. My mother lost her mother and was shut out of getting any of her belongings by her stepfather.. to this day she is still extremely bitter and resentful about it (after 20 years) and very much places her worth on possessions rather than memories and experiences. You deserve much better than that! I hope you find peace and happiness soon. :support:   On a different note.. perhaps you could sort out a payment plan for the car? Or ask again for a keepsake? Or find a nice photo frame to put up with pictures of him so you have something that you can see every day that keeps him close?


  I agree with Veronika. Don't focus on the car because your stepmother has all the control over the item, so by doing that you are just giving her control over you. The car is just a symbol of your father, and probably wouldn't be a practical choice if you were to buy a car, anyway. Focus on what the car really means, which is your memories. Nobody can take those away from you. All the car really does is bring up memories of your father, which you already have.   So maybe think of some way you can honor your father that nobody else can interfere with, like making a small donation to a cancer society or take a long walk and really think hard about some of the things he taught you and what you learned from having him in your life. It's better to experience the feelings rather than try to suppress them-- go through it, not around.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> So, not sure how to start this, but I could use some words of support or advice today.  Many of you know that my Dad passed away in Sept.  He was 81 but acted so young you wouldn't have guessed.  He found out he had cancer in Dec. 2012, and despite radical surgery it kept spreading.  Last August he did radiation for a month, which was supposed to enable him to be here longer, but it killed his immune system and he got multiple infections, which ultimately killed him .  My Dad lived several hundred miles away and I didn't get to visit with him before he died.  My stepmom and I were close at one time but not so much the last few years.  My family is very stoic and they don't like to talk about anything unpleasant, and none of them will say or do anything that might my stepmom might not like.  So I don't talk to any of them about my feelings.  I try not to think about my Dad too much because it makes me cry.  This morning my brother posted a picture of my Dad's 1970 Monte Carlo, and a message saying that he worked on it and got it running so that my Stepmom can sell it.  The car was very special to my Dad, and I loved it, because I had a 1971 Monte Carlo when I used to live by my Dad, so that was something we shared.  I wish that I had the money to buy it, but I don't. I wish that my Stepmom would give it to one of us, but obviously that isn't going to happen.  I have asked her to give me something of my Dad's as a keepsake, but I haven't gotten anything and I doubt I ever will.  I just can't escape my feelings today like I normally can.  That car symbolizes my Dad in so many ways.  I feel like I'm losing part of him.  There's no one I can talk to right now and I wanted to be able to tell someone how I feel.  I was definitely a Daddy's girl.  I keep seeing commercials for Father's Day and for the first time I have no father to buy a card for or call.  If any of you have lost a parent and have advice on how to deal with missing them, etc. I'd be grateful. And thanks so much for being the kind of people that I feel comfortable enough talking to.


  I agree with the others that have posted. If you really do want to buy the car, maybe see if your stepmom is willing to work out a payment plan with you to buy the car. Explain to her how much this item in particular means to you. Good luck!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Put in my order for Pedro (which I thought I was skipping until I remembered about those 2 glosses last week..). Added on WCN lip pencil from AA. My Habit Streak app said that was only 6 days after my last makeup purchase at the in store AA launch.. not the best. All completely unique things for me though which helps.

  I'm at the saturation point with blushes already and haven't wanted to purchase any for a while. Yay for little victories! How many of each shade do I need really? Still working on using one up too! I really hope I can use up at least ONE blush this year. I think I'm getting to that point with lipsticks too. Especially since the last few I've purchased have been really perfect. They'll be hard to top!

  I'm really enjoying using my smaller makeup bag rather than having my whole stash out on the table (I put it in the closet for summer). Now that I have all of my AA stuff I think I might re-evaluate what I want out for summer and maybe do a "summer makeup bag" post. Also really looking forward to trying out Lorelei and Sea Worship! Those are the only things I didn't get to use yet.

  Before I left on my trip I also packed up all of the clothes that are too small for me right now and put them in one of those clear storage bins. Needless to say my closet is very sparse right now. Fortunately that doesn't make me want to shop.. but it does make me want to focus more on losing this weight.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Put in my order for Pedro (which I thought I was skipping until I remembered about those 2 glosses last week..). Added on WCN lip pencil from AA. My Habit Streak app said that was only 6 days after my last makeup purchase at the in store AA launch.. not the best. All completely unique things for me though which helps.
> 
> I'm at the saturation point with blushes already and haven't wanted to purchase any for a while. Yay for little victories! How many of each shade do I need really? Still working on using one up too! I really hope I can use up at least ONE blush this year. I think I'm getting to that point with lipsticks too. Especially since the last few I've purchased have been really perfect. They'll be hard to top!
> 
> ...


 
  my Pedro order? ... lol.. you bad bad veronikawithak..

  my order for Pedro:  P E D R O   and a back up


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> my Pedro order? ... lol.. you bad bad veronikawithak..
> my order for Pedro:  P E D R O   and a back up


  I had to! The only glosses I have are the Rose set of 12 minis from Bite and only like 2 full sized.. all cream shades with no sparkle or metallic. I want to branch out! I'm in a creative (but still hopefully somewhat sensible) phase right now. Also when I graduate next year it'll be toned-down neutrals at work so I want to explore the wild side while I still can.

  At least I'm not being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about it. Whenever I buy, I come to confess. Somehow that makes it feel less bad! Now I know how some religious people feel about confession lol.

  Also.. I've been really good about not picking up multiple things I'm not sure will work on me all at once. I'm slowly introducing one new element at a time and really learning how to work with it and incorporate it into my style.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 29, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Aww, sorry your feeling down chick. Big hugs! I know some families don't like to talk about things, but it actually helps. My family isn't that close, well I don't talk to a lot of them, but when my granny died that's all me & a few cousins did. About things she said, did.  She may not have any of his items, but you'll Always have your memories.  But it would be nice if you could have a Lil piece, momentum of his. The car would be nice & you'd think she'd want a family member to have the car. I think you should try to talk to her, let her know how your feeling, you'd like to have a little something to remind you of your father, even if she doesn't want to give you the car. I think it helps to cry, but like I said it helps to talk about it and you ll Always have the pics & memories,  no one can take that from you. Hugs!





veronikawithak said:


> I'm so sorry that you're dealing with this. Death seems to bring out the worst of people at a time when everyone needs support and community the most. I lost my father to cancer as well, in September 2012. My mother is saving a couple of small items for me so I'll have something of his. There are other larger items I would have kept but it wasn't practical for me at the time. But she constantly puts him down and complains about how he didn't get his affairs in order before he passed.. which is stressful for a child.  I know this doesn't resolve your situation in the way that you might want.. but I try not to attach the significance of a person to any kind of physical item (except my engagement ring). My memories are my most valuable possessions I have of my father and other loved ones and I want it to stay that way. My mother lost her mother and was shut out of getting any of her belongings by her stepfather.. to this day she is still extremely bitter and resentful about it (after 20 years) and very much places her worth on possessions rather than memories and experiences. You deserve much better than that! I hope you find peace and happiness soon. :support:   On a different note.. perhaps you could sort out a payment plan for the car? Or ask again for a keepsake? Or find a nice photo frame to put up with pictures of him so you have something that you can see every day that keeps him close?





Rainbunny said:


> I agree with Veronika. Don't focus on the car because your stepmother has all the control over the item, so by doing that you are just giving her control over you. The car is just a symbol of your father, and probably wouldn't be a practical choice if you were to buy a car, anyway. Focus on what the car really means, which is your memories. Nobody can take those away from you. All the car really does is bring up memories of your father, which you already have.   So maybe think of some way you can honor your father that nobody else can interfere with, like making a small donation to a cancer society or take a long walk and really think hard about some of the things he taught you and what you learned from having him in your life. It's better to experience the feelings rather than try to suppress them-- go through it, not around.





Ajigglin said:


> I agree with the others that have posted. If you really do want to buy the car, maybe see if your stepmom is willing to work out a payment plan with you to buy the car. Explain to her how much this item in particular means to you. Good luck!


  Thank you, guys!  You are right, the car is just a car, and it wouldn't be practical for me to have it.  The winters where I live would rust it out.  I do have a lot of photos, thank God, and some things that he bought me over the years.  Right now I live with my Mom who has been divorced from my Dad for 29 years, but she's still bitter.  I don't dare even bring him up in conversation let alone have a photo of him out.  It's not that he was bad to her, either, she just hates that he wanted a divorce. I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow, I was just caught off guard by reading that my stepmom was selling the car.  I tried to stay in touch after my Dad died by calling and emailing but she didn't respond often.  She got upset with me when I went there before my Dad died.  I wanted to be there to talk to the Dr. About his prognosis and she told me she didn't want me there.  Long story but that opened my eyes to what she thought of me. Anyhow, I'll let the thread go back to the make-up topic, but I truly appreciate the helpful advice and will carry it with me today in my mind.  I hate feeling sad but I guess we all do sometimes.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thank you, guys!  You are right, the car is just a car, and it wouldn't be practical for me to have it.  The winters where I live would rust it out.  I do have a lot of photos, thank God, and some things that he bought me over the years.  Right now I live with my Mom who has been divorced from my Dad for 29 years, but she's still bitter.  I don't dare even bring him up in conversation let alone have a photo of him out.  It's not that he was bad to her, either, she just hates that he wanted a divorce. I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow, I was just caught off guard by reading that my stepmom was selling the car.  I tried to stay in touch after my Dad died by calling and emailing but she didn't respond often.  She got upset with me when I went there before my Dad died.  I wanted to be there to talk to the Dr. About his prognosis and she told me she didn't want me there.  Long story but that opened my eyes to what she thought of me. Anyhow, I'll let the thread go back to the make-up topic, but I truly appreciate the helpful advice and will carry it with me today in my mind.  I hate feeling sad but I guess we all do sometimes.


   I am so sorry about everything you're going through. I can't imagine going through that. I'm not good with comforting words but I wish you peace.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

Today is mine and Rob's anniversary. We were going to go out to eat but I think I'll go pick something up - he's feeling better but he's said he doesn't want to go out looking the way he does.   Both he and his grandfather said they are done dealing with the law. They feel it's completely failed them and they don't want to put more time and resources into it. Plus his grandfather has heart trouble and I don't think he can take much more of this.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Anyhow, I'll let the thread go back to the make-up topic, but I truly appreciate the helpful advice and will carry it with me today in my mind. I hate feeling sad but I guess we all do sometimes.


  Yes it sounds like you might have been more upset about how your stepmom has treated you and how she's handled everything rather than wanting the car itself. Which is understandable! I'd be very upset too. I like this quote which goes: "Sometimes the people in your passenger seat are the ones who should be in your rearview mirror." It's about letting go of toxic relationships and those people who only make you an afterthought when you make them a priority. Don't let interactions with others diminish you or your grieving process. I know it's harder with family sometimes but I think it can still apply.. you deserve positive and loving people around you.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Anyhow, I'll let the thread go back to the make-up topic, but I truly appreciate the helpful advice and will carry it with me today in my mind. I hate feeling sad but I guess we all do sometimes.


  I'm sorry you're having a rough time, Burghchick and I hope everything gets better for you soon.


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thank you, guys! You are right, the car is just a car, and it wouldn't be practical for me to have it. The winters where I live would rust it out. I do have a lot of photos, thank God, and some things that he bought me over the years. Right now I live with my Mom who has been divorced from my Dad for 29 years, but she's still bitter. I don't dare even bring him up in conversation let alone have a photo of him out. It's not that he was bad to her, either, she just hates that he wanted a divorce. [ . . . ]


 

  Just about the last thing a woman who's still smarting from a divorce thirty years on needs is to have the fella's old car rusting away in her driveway.

  Have a heart, burghchick! Shower your love and affection on the parent you have at hand!


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> We intend to contact the DA. We're just not sure where all their damn strings are.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157*
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm sorry this whole thing has been so dispiriting, they're feeling like they're done with the law. You know that even when you can't get criminal charges pressed, you normally can EASILY start a civil lawsuit to demand damages and medical expenses - those are way easier to initiate and also way easier to get a settlement from. There are always lawyers that go for taking on cases like that, because there's usually money in it for them (at the very least - I know that's not altruistic to say). Once you have a lawyer on it, it's pretty great, since the law firm will do ALL the work and shield you from having to communicate directly with anyone. I've had to take people to court, when I was a freelancer, and have done it on my own as well as with legal help and doing it with a lawyer is a really relieving feeling. You get what you pay for with them, normally - and you won't necessarily need to pay a penny up front. It doesn't matter if the police were willing to press charges or not to start a civil suit, so don't let that get in the way! Talking to the media can point you in the direction of a decent lawyer too, btw.

  Have a great anniversary celebration and forget about all this crap for a night!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> And thanks so much for being the kind of people that I feel comfortable enough talking to.


This is a sad story. I am so sorry for your loss and what's happening to you now. We have been fighting against cancer ( my late mother, my father, aunts, ) and losses for years. My best friend took his own life in 2013 and all previous " friends " ( all of them ) let us down, it means no friends, no family anymore whatsoever. Boyfriends well, love is another story. My life is about illness and funerals, nothing else so far I know. That's why I understand what you feel. It's hard to be strong and believe in anything except myself. I can't stop thinking about people who are currently suffering from hunger, wars and poverty. Billions of people, children, women, they will never hear of MAC or Chanel, worst of all they will never hear about water or food.
  So keep strong, life is made of sorrows, tears and sometimes pièces of dreams of joy.


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> This is a sad story. I am so sorry for your loss and what's happening to you now. We have been fighting against cancer ( my late mother, my father, aunts, ) and losses for years. My best friend took his own life in 2013 and all previous " friends " ( all of them ) let us down, it means no friends, no family anymore whatsoever. Boyfriends well, love is another story. My life is about illness and funerals, nothing else so far I know. That's why I understand what you feel. It's hard to be strong and believe in anything except myself. I can't stop thinking about people who are currently suffering from hunger, wars and poverty. Billions of people, children, women, they will never hear of MAC or Chanel, worst of all they will never hear about water or food.
> So keep strong, life is made of sorrows, tears and sometimes pièces of dreams of joy.


  beautifully put. believing in yourself is your best bet in the long run, even if it's lonely. we see our world from inside our heads first, before the eyes even get involved and that's where we can make the change between seeing beauty or pain.


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

I poked my head in the Pedro thread, but I think it'll be better to just come here to say it again:

  The lipsticks aren't very unique or amazing, not to mention they are all the sort of reds that could be very unflattering and harsh looking if you're trying them on the wrong skin tone. If you can't try before buying, it won't be any big loss to skip them. Stalking is not necessary for this particular collection.

  The glosses are really nice but they're a strong statement and I can guarantee that most people will not get regular use out of them. They're for nighttime or for people who can handle a strong, unnatural look. Also, Mirror is a very grey silver, so it's not going to be as good on everyone. If you're young, it's going to look weirder, in my opinion. I love it and even I am not going to back it up, and I am one of those daring makeup people.


----------



## Rainbunny (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> I poked my head in the Pedro thread, but I think it'll be better to just come here to say it again:  The lipsticks aren't very unique or amazing, not to mention they are all the sort of reds that could be very unflattering and harsh looking if you're trying them on the wrong skin tone. If you can't try before buying, it won't be any big loss to skip them. Stalking is not necessary for this particular collection.  The glosses are really nice but they're a strong statement and I can guarantee that most people will not get regular use out of them. They're for nighttime or for people who can handle a strong, unnatural look. Also, Mirror is a very grey silver, so it's not going to be as good on everyone. If you're young, it's going to look weirder, in my opinion. I love it and even I am not going to back it up, and I am one of those daring makeup people.


  Liba,  I'm NC-15 like you, with blue eyes. In your opinion, which of the reds work for our skintone? I really liked Mangrove and Head in the Clouds on me, Riri Woo was too much on me, and have come to the conclusion that I like warm-toned orangey-reds on but not blue-reds. Do you think either Ruby and True Red would work? I'll try them on, but would be interested in what you think about them for NC-15s generally.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> beautifully put. believing in yourself is your best bet in the long run, even if it's lonely. we see our world from inside our heads first, before the eyes even get involved and that's where we can make the change between seeing beauty or pain.


Thank you  Beautifully put too, I agree.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yes it sounds like you might have been more upset about how your stepmom has treated you and how she's handled everything rather than wanting the car itself. Which is understandable! I'd be very upset too. I like this quote which goes: "Sometimes the people in your passenger seat are the ones who should be in your rearview mirror." It's about letting go of toxic relationships and those people who only make you an afterthought when you make them a priority. Don't let interactions with others diminish you or your grieving process. I know it's harder with family sometimes but I think it can still apply.. you deserve positive and loving people around you.


  You just preached a word! I felt that over here. 


liba said:


> I poked my head in the Pedro thread, but I think it'll be better to just come here to say it again:  The lipsticks aren't very unique or amazing, not to mention they are all the sort of reds that could be very unflattering and harsh looking if you're trying them on the wrong skin tone. If you can't try before buying, it won't be any big loss to skip them. Stalking is not necessary for this particular collection.  The glosses are really nice but they're a strong statement and I can guarantee that most people will not get regular use out of them. They're for nighttime or for people who can handle a strong, unnatural look. Also, Mirror is a very grey silver, so it's not going to be as good on everyone. If you're young, it's going to look weirder, in my opinion. I love it and even I am not going to back it up, and I am one of those daring makeup people.


  Thanks, Liba!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't really know how they smell when they are outright bad... but I've gotten rid of some that just smelled "off"... You know how they smell when they are new, and then they get to a point where they don't smell right. That and if the consistency seems off. If there is visible liquid separation in the tube. I really wish there was an easier way to tell.
> 
> I had my lipsticks organized by shade, but then realized the finish is a huge factor for me when selecting a lipstick. So I reorganized them by finish and then by shade.
> 
> I have always felt weird about buying or selling used glosses too. So unless it was a family member or close friend that I would just give it to, I usually just B2M or throw away the ones that I am done using.


  thank you for all the suggestions!


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you  Beautifully put too, I agree.


  Thank you!  It's my basic philosophy of life.


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> I thought Ruby looked the most exciting and unique on me, but it was reminiscent enough of the red from Divine Night that I felt it was resistible for my taste. True Red was cute, but I have plenty of Scarlet Ibis, which I feel is more of a statement because of its finish. Roxo was third and was rather nice for a browner color, but this is one of my lesser worn types of red and Fixed on Drama will take care of the urge if it arises.
> 
> *Mangrove is the best MAC red for me this year, *in terms of color plus uniqueness and modernity. I like VG Riri a touch better than Head in the Clouds, which I felt had cheaper quality pigment in it than VG Riri. I have to wear the gloss over VG Riri for it to look its best though. It's still my other favorite red so far. If MAC did another red frost that was more of a vibrant scarlet than VG Riri, I would get all worked up, but for now, all my red needs for 2014 have been satisfied with Mangrove and the VG Riri combo platter.
> 
> Thank you!  It's my basic philosophy of life.


  Mangrove is barely red on me at all, it's pretty much a deep neon orange!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> I thought Ruby looked the most exciting and unique on me, but it was reminiscent enough of the red from Divine Night that I felt it was resistible for my taste. True Red was cute, but I have plenty of Scarlet Ibis, which I feel is more of a statement because of its finish. Roxo was third and was rather nice for a browner color, but this is one of my lesser worn types of red and Fixed on Drama will take care of the urge if it arises.
> 
> Mangrove is the best MAC red for me this year, in terms of color plus uniqueness and modernity. I like VG Riri a touch better than Head in the Clouds, which I felt had cheaper quality pigment in it than VG Riri. I have to wear the gloss over VG Riri for it to look its best though. It's still my other favorite red so far. If MAC did another red frost that was more of a vibrant scarlet than VG Riri, I would get all worked up, but for now, all my red needs for 2014 have been satisfied with Mangrove and the VG Riri combo platter.
> 
> Thank you!  It's my basic philosophy of life.


   Did the brown one remind you of Runaway red?


----------



## awickedshape (May 29, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Yay!
> Going to get caught up.
> 
> I've been quite bad so just one item from MAC x Pedro, a Chanel RC lipstick and maybe a NARS one to try and one as-yet-unknown item until Christmas. Fingers crossed.


  I'm quoting my own post.
  I was bad. I ordered more that one item from MxP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope to do better in the next few months!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> Just about the last thing a woman who's still smarting from a divorce thirty years on needs is to have the fella's old car rusting away in her driveway.
> 
> Have a heart, burghchick! Shower your love and affection on the parent you have at hand!


  I think it is burghchick who is in need of love and affection from us right now rather than criticizing her choices.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> I poked my head in the Pedro thread, but I think it'll be better to just come here to say it again:
> 
> The lipsticks aren't very unique or amazing, not to mention they are all the sort of reds that could be very unflattering and harsh looking if you're trying them on the wrong skin tone. If you can't try before buying, it won't be any big loss to skip them. Stalking is not necessary for this particular collection.
> 
> The glosses are really nice but they're a strong statement and I can guarantee that most people will not get regular use out of them. They're for nighttime or for people who can handle a strong, unnatural look. Also, Mirror is a very grey silver, so it's not going to be as good on everyone. If you're young, it's going to look weirder, in my opinion. I love it and even I am not going to back it up, and I am one of those daring makeup people.


Your input with this collection has definitely helped my low buy - IDK what I was thinking a few days ago wanting all of them!! LOL


----------



## Rainbunny (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> I thought Ruby looked the most exciting and unique on me, but it was reminiscent enough of the red from Divine Night that I felt it was resistible for my taste. True Red was cute, but I have plenty of Scarlet Ibis, which I feel is more of a statement because of its finish. Roxo was third and was rather nice for a browner color, but this is one of my lesser worn types of red and Fixed on Drama will take care of the urge if it arises.  Mangrove is the best MAC red for me this year, in terms of color plus uniqueness and modernity. I like VG Riri a touch better than Head in the Clouds, which I felt had cheaper quality pigment in it than VG Riri. I have to wear the gloss over VG Riri for it to look its best though. It's still my other favorite red so far. If MAC did another red frost that was more of a vibrant scarlet than VG Riri, I would get all worked up, but for now, all my red needs for 2014 have been satisfied with Mangrove and the VG Riri combo platter.  Thank you!  It's my basic philosophy of life.


  Thanks, Liba! I was leaning towards Ruby, so I'll see what it looks like on me in the store. I don't have any of the divine Night reds, and find the matte finishes in the perm line too drying, so I was attracted to reds that might look good on me in the Amplified finish. I don't have VG Riri yet, but that looks like it will be less drying, too.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 29, 2014)

@prettypackages, because he's a ignorant asshole, who just wants to try me, with his ugly self. But like I said, I'm not worried about him, nor will I left him get to me, lame. So hopefully we'll get another diploma.   And I organize my few l/s buy who I wear em, meaning the one's I like, since a I don't wear l/s often. My lipglass especially I do by colors, with the creme,ect. Separate.  Non Mac, name brand in my vanity drawer.  And the few chanel in the Muji drawer.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> And I organize my few l/s buy who I wear em, meaning the one's I like, since a I don't wear l/s often. My lipglass especially I do by colors, with the creme,ect. Separate. Non Mac, name brand in my vanity drawer. And the few chanel in the Muji drawer.


  I hope you can get another one! 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## walkingdead (May 29, 2014)

[@]Paint&Ink Chick[/@]  yes we'll definitely keep in touch here!! You can always brag, vent, anything here..just keep positive!!! Keep away from negativity!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Went through my stuff and picked out a "Summer Makeup Wardrobe" to play with for the next couple weeks or so. Not on any challenge to use only these things and nothing else.. I can always go to my closet if I want to wear something I didn't bring out. But I wanted a smaller selection of products so I wouldn't feel so overwhelmed. It's a mix of things I want to use to see if I can get rid of them, favorite things that I want to use more, and new things that I want to play with. I have 2 highlighters, 3 blushes, a bronzer, a powder, 11 lipsticks, 3 glosses, 5 eyeshadows, and 3 nail polishes.

  Join in and post a pic or list if you want. I'd love to see what everyone else would pick. <3


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Went through my stuff and picked out a "Summer Makeup Wardrobe" to play with for the next couple weeks or so. Not on any challenge to use only these things and nothing else.. I can always go to my closet if I want to wear something I didn't bring out. But I wanted a smaller selection of products so I wouldn't feel so overwhelmed. It's a mix of things I want to use to see if I can get rid of them, favorite things that I want to use more, and new things that I want to play with. I have 2 highlighters, 3 blushes, a bronzer, a powder, 11 lipsticks, 3 glosses, 5 eyeshadows, and 3 nail polishes.
> 
> Join in and post a pic or list if you want. I'd love to see what everyone else would pick. <3


  good idea. I think I'll do it weekly, with our themed challenge this month.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> good idea. I think I'll do it weekly, with our themed challenge this month.


  I like that idea. Looking forward to seeing what you choose.


----------



## Sandy072 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Went through my stuff and picked out a "Summer Makeup Wardrobe" to play with for the next couple weeks or so. Not on any challenge to use only these things and nothing else.. I can always go to my closet if I want to wear something I didn't bring out. But I wanted a smaller selection of products so I wouldn't feel so overwhelmed. It's a mix of things I want to use to see if I can get rid of them, favorite things that I want to use more, and new things that I want to play with. I have 2 highlighters, 3 blushes, a bronzer, a powder, 11 lipsticks, 3 glosses, 5 eyeshadows, and 3 nail polishes.  Join in and post a pic or list if you want. I'd love to see what everyone else would pick.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> This is a sad story. I am so sorry for your loss and what's happening to you now. We have been fighting against cancer ( my late mother, my father, aunts, ) and losses for years. My best friend took his own life in 2013 and all previous " friends " ( all of them ) let us down, it means no friends, no family anymore whatsoever. Boyfriends well, love is another story. My life is about illness and funerals, nothing else so far I know. That's why I understand what you feel. It's hard to be strong and believe in anything except myself. I can't stop thinking about people who are currently suffering from hunger, wars and poverty. Billions of people, children, women, they will never hear of MAC or Chanel, worst of all they will never hear about water or food. So keep strong, life is made of sorrows, tears and sometimes pièces of dreams of joy.


  Dominique I'm so sorry to hear of all of the loss you've had in your life.  Losing your best friend must have been very difficult.  I was raised to believe that friends and family should be there for each other through good and bad times, but there are many people who aren't that way.  I had some friends who quit calling me when I was diagnosed with cancer and I've never let myself get too close to friends after that. I rarely tell people in my life what I am feeling.  I used to, but I realized that most people don't want to know.  I have talked more about my Dad on this forum than to anyone in my every day life.  There have been so many Specktrettes who have lost loved ones recently, and that makes me think of my Dad.  But the bad things in life have made me very strong and also grateful for what I have. You are right that there are many who have so little.  





liba said:


> beautifully put. believing in yourself is your best bet in the long run, even if it's lonely. we see our world from inside our heads first, before the eyes even get involved and that's where we can make the change between seeing beauty or pain.


  You are right, Liba. It took me a long time to realize I could be happier just by thinking differently about my life.  My mother, sadly, has never been able to do that and is a very unhappy person who always thinks the worst.  She doesn't seem to believe that she has the power to affect positive change in her life.  To me that is motivation to not be like her.  I find that as long as I believe that I can make good things happen, I am relatively happy.  





veronikawithak said:


> Yes it sounds like you might have been more upset about how your stepmom has treated you and how she's handled everything rather than wanting the car itself. Which is understandable! I'd be very upset too. I like this quote which goes: "Sometimes the people in your passenger seat are the ones who should be in your rearview mirror." It's about letting go of toxic relationships and those people who only make you an afterthought when you make them a priority. Don't let interactions with others diminish you or your grieving process. I know it's harder with family sometimes but I think it can still apply.. you deserve positive and loving people around you.


  You are right, Veronika.  I was surprised and hurt by the things my stepmom did and said when my Dad was dying.  To make it worse, my sister and brother told me that I was causing trouble by asking to be there when my stepmom talked to the Dr.  They didn't want to be there, and they didn't think I should have gotten upset when my stepmom said she didn't want me there.  My brother even got angry because I asked the nurse what the various machines were for.  (He didn't want to know.) That hurt even more, and it's why I don't talk to them about my  Dad or my feelings.  I didn't even cry when my Dad died so they couldn't say I was being too emotional.  It  is probably best that I distance myself from all of them. I would never, ever say the things to them that they said to me when my Dad was dying.  I didn't understand their behavior, but I didn't criticize them for it. (My stepmom told me that I was the only one calling my Dad in the month before he died.). As painful as it has been, I'm glad that I know the truth about my family.  For years I tried to pretend that we were still close, but it was always me calling them, etc.  I felt like I was begging for their love and support, and that's not a way that I want to feel anymore.  I would rather be alone than be like that.  And thanks to Specktra I'm not really alone. I have kind, non-judgemental people to talk to!  





Sylvia60 said:


> Just about the last thing a woman who's still smarting from a divorce thirty years on needs is to have the fella's old car rusting away in her driveway.  Have a heart, burghchick! Shower your love and affection on the parent you have at hand!


  I do have a heart.  I love my mother despite the many, many cruel things she has done and said to me and my siblings. I'm not going to say any more.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Went through my stuff and picked out a "Summer Makeup Wardrobe" to play with for the next couple weeks or so. Not on any challenge to use only these things and nothing else.. I can always go to my closet if I want to wear something I didn't bring out. But I wanted a smaller selection of products so I wouldn't feel so overwhelmed. It's a mix of things I want to use to see if I can get rid of them, favorite things that I want to use more, and new things that I want to play with. I have 2 highlighters, 3 blushes, a bronzer, a powder, 11 lipsticks, 3 glosses, 5 eyeshadows, and 3 nail polishes.
> 
> Join in and post a pic or list if you want. I'd love to see what everyone else would pick. <3


This is a great idea. Once I'm actually leaving the house on a regular basis again, I will try this with my lipsticks.


----------



## boschicka (May 29, 2014)

Quote:  
I do have a heart. I love my mother despite the many, many cruel things she has done and said to me and my siblings. I'm not going to say any more.


  You really do.  You are always supportive of others on this site, and it's clear you are a caring and sensitive woman.  I think it's more telling about your mother that she can't get over her feelings about your father to recognize that you are hurting from the loss of your dad and suck it up to be supportive of her own daughter.


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is a great idea. Once I'm actually leaving the house on a regular basis again, I will try this with my lipsticks.


  I work from home and I might not get out of my pajamas but I definitely get that lipstick going on! Gotta justify all that makeup in my mind, haha.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 29, 2014)

boschicka said:


> You really do.  You are always supportive of others on this site, and it's clear you are a caring and sensitive woman.  I think it's more telling about your mother that she can't get over her feelings about your father to recognize that you are hurting from the loss of your dad and suck it up to be supportive of her own daughter.


  Thank you, Boschicka. I feel the same way.  It's been 28 years. Get over it and move on, and maybe think of someone other than herself.  But this is a person who missed her own son's wedding reception because my Dad didn't stand close enough to her in the group photo, and because my Dad wanted a picture with him and his current wife with my brother and sister-in-law.  she didn't tell anyone that she was leaving, either, so my sister and I were searching the entire church for her.  There are too many similar stories to tell.  She doesn't even remember our birthdays most of the time, never has.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> I bet it looks awesome on you! I loved your photo with Sounds Like Noise.
> 
> Nah, it's more plummy - it reminded me of Fixed on Drama or Diva (I don't own Diva but have tried it on - I do have FoD)
> 
> ...


Lately I haven't had time to really think about putting on lipstick with Rob being in the shape he has been. Thankfully he is doing much better so I should be able to break out the makeup again!!


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Lately I haven't had time to really think about putting on lipstick with Rob being in the shape he has been. Thankfully he is doing much better so I should be able to break out the makeup again!!


  he'll love you looking all pretty - something to cheer him (and you) on!


----------



## boschicka (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thank you, Boschicka. I feel the same way. It's been 28 years. Get over it and move on, and maybe think of someone other than herself. But this is a person who missed her own son's wedding reception because my Dad didn't stand close enough to her in the group photo, and because my Dad wanted a picture with him and his current wife with my brother and sister-in-law. she didn't tell anyone that she was leaving, either, so my sister and I were searching the entire church for her. There are too many similar stories to tell. She doesn't even remember our birthdays most of the time, never has.


Ugh.  So you're essentially the parent....dealing with temper tantrums...from your mom.  And I think it's difficult for people who had good parents to understand any of this.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> good idea. I think I'll do it weekly, with our themed challenge this month.


  And another good idea!! Yep... this is what I'm gonna do! A veronika & PP challenge combo!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 30, 2014)

@burghchick It makes me so sad to hear about your situation. There's not a lot left for me to add, as so many of our lovely ladies have given such nice advice and kind words. I can TOTALLY relate to being a "Daddy's Girl" and have always been closest to my dad. Within the last few years my dad was diagnosed with Leukemia. Just the thought of losing him throughout his struggles, tests, and medication ups and downs has had me a nervous wreck. Just thinking of him not being with me is enough to bring me to tears. I cannot imagine the actual pain you must be feeling. And the empty loss of such a bond. And then to be left feeling alone and without someone to console you. We all need to feel understood. And although you may feel there's no physical person in your life to be that for you, I am honored that you feel safe enough in this community to let us do the little we can to be there for you. We are here anytime you need to vent or need a friendly ear or cyber hug! I'll send up some extra prayers for you in the coming weeks. You are a strong, supportive, and loving woman and I know you will make it through the challenges and heartache. Being someone who loves like you do, just means you will feel the deepest loss. It's the peaks and valleys of being a person who feels as much as you do. Smile and don't stop loving. Don't allow people to hurt you, but don't stop being who you are despite their shortcomings. You never know when you may be making a difference or affecting a change in someone's life just by being who you are! The world could use more people like you my dear!


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2014)

Girls, I have a confession to make. I went back for more from AA. I couldn't stop thinking about Water Deities gloss and was going to have major skippers remorse over it. And [@]Mac-Guy[/@] totally wore me down about Siren Song. I didn't even look at it 1st time around, but I kept hearing what a perfect nude it was for pale NWs and as I didn't have any proper nudes wanted to take a look.  Turned out my counter still had both in stock over 3 weeks after the collection launched, so I took it as a sign!    Good thing I'm leaning more and more toward skipping Osbournes completely.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> he'll love you looking all pretty - something to cheer him (and you) on!


  Hehe and then he'll make me take my lipstick off before I come near him!!! LOL!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 30, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Girls, I have a confession to make. I went back for more from AA. I couldn't stop thinking about Water Deities gloss and was going to have major skippers remorse over it. And [@]Mac-Guy[/@] totally wore me down about Siren Song. I didn't even look at it 1st time around, but I kept hearing what a perfect nude it was for pale NWs and as I didn't have any proper nudes wanted to take a look.  Turned out my counter still had both in stock over 3 weeks after the collection launched, so I took it as a sign!    Good thing I'm leaning more and more toward skipping Osbournes completely.


  I'm there with you, Jenny.  I bought Clear Water gloss and Siren Song after my initial purchase.  I do really like them both, so I don't regret it, but I did this after Playland, too, so I'm seeing why people unsubscribe to threads after they buy the first time.    I skipped Pedro L and I'm skipping the Osbournes.  I don't even look at the threads.  I've seen the products on Instagram, but I don't feel like I need any of them.  So why tempt myself with seeing what others want/buy?  My window broke in my car yesterday, so I can't roll it up, and I don't have the money to fix it for 2weeks.  I think it's a wake up call for me.  Make up brings me happiness, but I need to have some savings for unexpected things like this, too.


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hehe and then he'll make me take my lipstick off before I come near him!!! LOL!


  LOL is he one of those? I'm dating a guy right now who is a makeup hater. He flips his lid if I put my mouth near him with red lipstick, haha. On the other hand, I admire that he's able to appreciate a natural woman without all the artifice - I don't think I've ever dated someone who adored my hair the way he does, not to mention the rest of wacky 'ole me. SO, he's A-OK in my book, even when he makes a face about the lipstick ROFL.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> LOL is he one of those? I'm dating a guy right now who is a makeup hater. He flips his lid if I put my mouth near him with red lipstick, haha. On the other hand, I admire that he's able to appreciate a natural woman without all the artifice - I don't think I've ever dated someone who adored my hair the way he does, not to mention the rest of wacky 'ole me. SO, he's A-OK in my book, even when he makes a face about the lipstick ROFL.


  He doesn't mind the makeup, he just won't let me kiss him with lipstick on. As soon as I get into his room he hands me the box of tissues hahaha


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> He doesn't mind the makeup, he just won't let me kiss him with lipstick on. As soon as I get into his room he hands me the box of tissues hahaha









  My guy literally flinches if the red lipstick lips are moving into his direction. He just shakes his head when he sees me getting ready to go out, which is funny, since he takes 3 times as long to get himself showered, shaved and dressed than I do. Good thing for him I've been wearing a lot of gloss this spring and summer, LOL.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> @burghchick  It makes me so sad to hear about your situation. There's not a lot left for me to add, as so many of our lovely ladies have given such nice advice and kind words. I can TOTALLY relate to being a "Daddy's Girl" and have always been closest to my dad. Within the last few years my dad was diagnosed with Leukemia. Just the thought of losing him throughout his struggles, tests, and medication ups and downs has had me a nervous wreck. Just thinking of him not being with me is enough to bring me to tears. I cannot imagine the actual pain you must be feeling. And the empty loss of such a bond. And then to be left feeling alone and without someone to console you. We all need to feel understood. And although you may feel there's no physical person in your life to be that for you, I am honored that you feel safe enough in this community to let us do the little we can to be there for you. We are here anytime you need to vent or need a friendly ear or cyber hug! I'll send up some extra prayers for you in the coming weeks. You are a strong, supportive, and loving woman and I know you will make it through the challenges and heartache. Being someone who loves like you do, just means you will feel the deepest loss. It's the peaks and valleys of being a person who feels as much as you do. Smile and don't stop loving. Don't allow people to hurt you, but don't stop being who you are despite their shortcomings. You never know when you may be making a difference or affecting a change in someone's life just by being who you are! The world could use more people like you my dear! :support:


  Pixie, thank you so much. As always, you are so kind.  And I think only a Daddy's girl can understand another one.  I wasn't always super-close to my Dad, so it made it more special when we did become close.  My stepmom used to tell me that I was my Father's daughter, and I took that as a compliment.  I'm so sorry to hear about your father.  I hope that he is doing okay.  I used to tell my Dad that he couldn't die because I couldn't lose him.  As he got older I made myself a little more distant, inwardly, not what he would see, so that it would be a little easier when he died.  Most days I do fine, at most I might tell my sister "I miss Dad" and she'll say "me too".  That's it.  I guess that's why I talk about it here.  But I don't want to bring it up too much on here because that's not what people come here for.  I so appreciate the kind words from everyone yesterday.  It was an unusually bad day.  What you said about loving deeply and feeling loss more deeply makes sense.  When my Grandma was in the nursing home I couldn't understand why my brother and sister rarely visited. I felt that if I were her, I'd really appreciate visitors, plus it was what I should do because she had been a good Grandma.  Likewise with my Dad, when he got sick I called more often.  I was very surprised when my stepmom told me that I was the only one who was calling.  So for some people I'm a pain in the ass because they think I'm "too emotional". But I hope that others are glad to know someone loves them that much.  So thanks for pointing out that there are good sides to my tendency to care so much.  And if you ever want to talk about your Dad I'll be happy to listen.  I think I know how you feel.


----------



## awickedshape (May 30, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm there with you, Jenny.  I bought Clear Water gloss and Siren Song after my initial purchase.  I do really like them both, so I don't regret it, but I did this after Playland, too, so I'm seeing why people unsubscribe to threads after they buy the first time.    I skipped Pedro L and I'm skipping the Osbournes.  I don't even look at the threads.  I've seen the products on Instagram, but I don't feel like I need any of them.  So why tempt myself with seeing what others want/buy?  My window broke in my car yesterday, so I can't roll it up, and I don't have the money to fix it for 2weeks.  I think it's a wake up call for me.  Make up brings me happiness, but I need to have some savings for unexpected things like this, too.


   I hear you. I'm going to have to be very strict after this weekend


----------



## lyseD (May 30, 2014)

So just ordered Mirror from PL, got Gold Mirror so they are replacing it. Two glosses for the price of one, pretty good.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> @burghchick  It makes me so sad to hear about your situation. There's not a lot left for me to add, as so many of our lovely ladies have given such nice advice and kind words. I can TOTALLY relate to being a "Daddy's Girl" and have always been closest to my dad. Within the last few years my dad was diagnosed with Leukemia. Just the thought of losing him throughout his struggles, tests, and medication ups and downs has had me a nervous wreck. Just thinking of him not being with me is enough to bring me to tears. I cannot imagine the actual pain you must be feeling. And the empty loss of such a bond. And then to be left feeling alone and without someone to console you. We all need to feel understood. And although you may feel there's no physical person in your life to be that for you, I am honored that you feel safe enough in this community to let us do the little we can to be there for you. We are here anytime you need to vent or need a friendly ear or cyber hug! I'll send up some extra prayers for you in the coming weeks. You are a strong, supportive, and loving woman and I know you will make it through the challenges and heartache. Being someone who loves like you do, just means you will feel the deepest loss. It's the peaks and valleys of being a person who feels as much as you do. Smile and don't stop loving. Don't allow people to hurt you, but don't stop being who you are despite their shortcomings. You never know when you may be making a difference or affecting a change in someone's life just by being who you are! The world could use more people like you my dear! :support:


  Pixie always knows the right thing to say, I swear.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hehe and then he'll make me take my lipstick off before I come near him!!! LOL!





liba said:


> LOL is he one of those? I'm dating a guy right now who is a makeup hater. He flips his lid if I put my mouth near him with red lipstick, haha. On the other hand, I admire that he's able to appreciate a natural woman without all the artifice - I don't think I've ever dated someone who adored my hair the way he does, not to mention the rest of wacky 'ole me. SO, he's A-OK in my book, even when he makes a face about the lipstick ROFL.


  That is my husband to a T. He hates makeup, but lipstick and nail polish are his foes. He squeals like a pig if I try to kiss him with lipstick on. He's always saying I look beautiful without it, and doesn't understand why I put it on. I'm like, "because I bought it!" He is team naturale for real.  He does compliment me if the makeup game is on point. We'll never reach an understanding on the lipstick stuff, though.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Went through my stuff and picked out a "Summer Makeup Wardrobe" to play with for the next couple weeks or so. Not on any challenge to use only these things and nothing else.. I can always go to my closet if I want to wear something I didn't bring out. But I wanted a smaller selection of products so I wouldn't feel so overwhelmed. It's a mix of things I want to use to see if I can get rid of them, favorite things that I want to use more, and new things that I want to play with. I have 2 highlighters, 3 blushes, a bronzer, a powder, 11 lipsticks, 3 glosses, 5 eyeshadows, and 3 nail polishes.  Join in and post a pic or list if you want. I'd love to see what everyone else would pick.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 30, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> This is a great idea. I need to do this with my shadows.  Otherwise everything else gets lub.  And on a good note, I'm super excited ladies, as I start my Psychology classes Monday! This is what I went back to school (again...smh) for.  School is definitely helping my low buy lol.


  That's great about the Psychology class! It's so nice when you finally get to take the classes that you really want vs. the core classes.  I've often thought that I would like going to school for Psych.  I'm still thinking about it.  What kind of job are you hoping to get when you're done?  (Something helping women with annoying ex-husbands?  It sounds like you have experience in that area, unfortunately.)


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 30, 2014)

burghchick said:


> That's great about the Psychology class! It's so nice when you finally get to take the classes that you really want vs. the core classes.  I've often thought that I would like going to school for Psych.  I'm still thinking about it.  What kind of job are you hoping to get when you're done?  (Something helping women with annoying ex-husbands?  It sounds like you have experience in that area, unfortunately.)


  Lmfao! Right, but this isn't my ex husband, which is a ass too at times lol, but we're cool. This is my oldest son's ugly father. Ironically he did ask me to marry him, I said NO! Lol.  But your close,  I do want to work with women, children.  Maybe with single moms, who can not get help & need it. Or I've been a child advocate before, with a children's home. So I enjoy working with kids in those situations. And go far it, never too late to go to school or have 2 many degrees lol.


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

the real test of love is to show your guy your makeup stash, especially lippies. and plop some really red on and plop him on the kisser.. oh yea.

  if they run, shut the door quick.  if they stick around and enjoy it, you got a Winner~


----------



## Naynadine (May 30, 2014)

So... should I confess now or later? Lol. I feel like everytime I post that there's no lemming right now and I won't buy makeup for a while... boom! The next day I see something I HAVE to have. Duochrome glow eyeshadow... sigh. I was gonna wait until they had free shipping, which I thought would take a while, but then found a free express shipping code online. But I was good and only ordered one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And I was able to resist Pedro, although I went to the site 3x today and kept staring at the blush in my cart. Now it's sold out. Whew.


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

confess now or regret it later.. lol

  bad bad NayNay


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> the real test of love is to show your guy your makeup stash, especially lippies. and plop some really red on and plop him on the kisser.. oh yea.
> 
> if they run, shut the door quick.  if they stick around and enjoy it, you got a Winner~


  I take my lipstick off to eat, so I don't mind taking it off for more important things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm still wearing my Mangrove when we're going out


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> the real test of love is to show your guy your makeup stash, especially lippies. and plop some really red on and plop him on the kisser.. oh yea.
> 
> if they run, shut the door quick.  if they stick around and enjoy it, you got a Winner~


I DEFINITELY got a winner!!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 30, 2014)

Coming from the MACxPL thread. I went over my list on PL and have really got to commit to my low-buy.  After this weekend, only replenishments of the necessary moisturizer and lip balm for me for a few months, I HOPE!


----------



## LouGarner (May 30, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> After this weekend, only replenishments of the necessary moisturizer and lip balm for me for a few months, I HOPE!








well I am going to try


----------



## awickedshape (May 30, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> :agree: well I am going to try


  Let's try our best!


----------



## awickedshape (May 30, 2014)

Good night, all


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

I think I need to be put in the low-buy time out chair because I've been very bad this week. I've been kinda sad since coming back from England and so I've made some purchases to fill the void so to speak and have bought several non staple items this week, they are as follows: Cheeky Bronze MSF Seduced at Sea EDB Sea Me Hear Me EDB Delphic EDBronzer Goddess of the Sea lipstick  I also got the 159 brush and some foundation but I'm not counting those as cheats.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 30, 2014)

Welp, I'm a liar! Said no Pedro Lourenço for me then snuck into the thread launch night and… oops? Only ordered one thing and the wrong thing arrived! Maybe MAC is trying to reinforce my low-buy??


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I also got the 159 brush and some foundation but I'm not counting those as cheats.


  Awww, sorry you're feeling down.

  Did you try everything in person before you bought?

  I honestly think you could probably pass on Seduced at Sea if you already have Pleasure Model EDB. Maybe you can bring it back or sell it here if you have PM? It might mitigate the over-splurged feeling a little.

  In the meantime, hugs!


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Awww, sorry you're feeling down.  Did you try everything in person before you bought?  I honestly think you could probably pass on Seduced at Sea if you already have Pleasure Model EDB. Maybe you can bring it back or sell it here if you have PM? It might mitigate the over-splurged feeling a little.  In the meantime, hugs! :kiss:


Thank you Liba.  I don't have PM because I was lame and skipped magnetic nudes, I guess that's a good thing at the moment though. Lol. I didn't try the blushes beforehand, but that worked our for the best as I love both, especially SAS. I did try Delphic and GOTS in store though. I'll be fine in a few weeks once I get back in my groove and find stuff to distract myself with.


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you Liba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well look, you did everything right by trying on the trickiest ones in person. If you love the blushes, then that's a pretty simple situation - use them and enjoy them, now that you have them. I know that At Dusk is one of my most beat up, heavily used blushes so I'm happy to have SMHM - it's better than if I'd just bought a BU of At Dusk, because it's just a tiny bit deeper - so now I can use At Dusk when I'm paler and in the summer, ease up on it and use SMHM instead. I had to hold back from getting a second At Dusk, but I told myself this is a color that is too classic to not come around again in a similar version at least, and I was right about it. These EDBs are really great, so you'll find it really simple to get a lot of use out of them! That you skipped Magnetic Nudes completely kind of balances out getting these EDBs instead, too. 

  Just be careful when the fall blushes come around, because I would bet money that there will be another blush that will be very related to PM and SaS and another that's like At Dusk/SMHM. If you hold back on those, you will be in the clear!

  Also one more tip I've found with Pleasure Model, that I figure would hold true for SaS too: on me, it's a blush color that looks best when I make it the focal point of my look, with minimal eye makeup and very plain, natural lips. If you find you're not using it as much as you feel you ought to, try that trick and see if you start loving it all over again!


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

liba said:


> Well look, you did everything right by trying on the trickiest ones in person. If you love the blushes, then that's a pretty simple situation - use them and enjoy them, now that you have them. I know that At Dusk is one of my most beat up, heavily used blushes so I'm happy to have SMHM - it's better than if I'd just bought a BU of At Dusk, because it's just a tiny bit deeper - so now I can use At Dusk when I'm paler and in the summer, ease up on it and use SMHM instead. I had to hold back from getting a second At Dusk, but I told myself this is a color that is too classic to not come around again in a similar version at least, and I was right about it. These EDBs are really great, so you'll find it really simple to get a lot of use out of them! That you skipped Magnetic Nudes completely kind of balances out getting these EDBs instead, too.   Just be careful when the fall blushes come around, because I would bet money that there will be another blush that will be very related to PM and SaS and another that's like At Dusk/SMHM. If you hold back on those, you will be in the clear!  Also one more tip I've found with Pleasure Model, that I figure would hold true for SaS too: on me, it's a blush color that looks best when I make it the focal point of my look, with minimal eye makeup and very plain, natural lips. If you find you're not using it as much as you feel you ought to, try that trick and see if you start loving it all over again!


I'll definitely keep that in mind and thank you for the tips, Liba!  Might I ask what brush you are liking with the EDB blushes? I'm all for quick and minimal lately with slightly heavy handed blush and I've been using my tried and true Sonia Kashuk blush brush but I feel like I could maybe be getting better colour payoff with a different brush.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2014)

Hi ladies.

  Sorry again for being AWOL.

  Congrats to those who have kids who graduated, condolences to those who need them.

  My memory has been a bit sucky the past few weeks so I can't remember everything I've read but I hope everyone is well, or getting there.

  I've been a good girl.  I haven't bought anything in 3-4 weeks.

  I'm beyond pissed off with MAC, though.

  They released Playland sometime within the past 48hrs of me being away and I missed Toying Around.  I checked the damn website 48hrs ago.  I had a basket ready and waiting with items I wanted to purchase and waiting for that stupid damn lipstick and I missed it.  I've literally just yelled/cursed at my computer and at MAC's website.  This is bullshit.  They're not meant to release things until the first Thurs of every month.  Where the fuck was the change?

  If my health didn't suck major dick and I didn't need blood tests and exams I wouldn't have missed it.  Stupid MAC, stupid health.  I'm going to go bake a cake and eat that to feel better about myself.  Calories instead of lipstick - that's totally gonna help my waist.  Pfft.


----------



## jennyap (May 31, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies.  Sorry again for being AWOL.  Congrats to those who have kids who graduated, condolences to those who need them.  My memory has been a bit sucky the past few weeks so I can't remember everything I've read but I hope everyone is well, or getting there.  I've been a good girl.  I haven't bought anything in 3-4 weeks.  I'm beyond pissed off with MAC, though.  They released Playland sometime within the past 48hrs of me being away and I missed Toying Around.  I checked the damn website 48hrs ago.  I had a basket ready and waiting with items I wanted to purchase and waiting for that stupid damn lipstick and I missed it.  I've literally just yelled/cursed at my computer and at MAC's website.  This is bullshit.  *They're not meant to release things until the first Thurs of every month.  Where the fuck was the change? * If my health didn't suck major dick and I didn't need blood tests and exams I wouldn't have missed it.  Stupid MAC, stupid health.  I'm going to go bake a cake and eat that to feel better about myself.  Calories instead of lipstick - that's totally gonna help my waist.  Pfft.


  I don't think they changed anything sweetie. They release in store / on counters on the 1st Thursday, online is a week earlier. You should still be able to get it from HOF/Debenhams hopefully if you can't get to a counter.   Cake sounds like a good plan, feel better!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I do have a heart. I love my mother despite the many, many cruel things she has done and said to me and my siblings. I'm not going to say any more.


*Thank you. *


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > If my health didn't suck major dick and I didn't need blood tests and exams I wouldn't have missed it.  Stupid MAC, stupid health.  I'm going to go bake a cake and eat that to feel better about myself.  Calories instead of lipstick - that's totally gonna help my waist.  Pfft.
> ...


  Ah go figure.  It's so long since I bought from a collection I completely forgot about that.  I checked on Thursday but clearly missed it and haven't been online except for now.  I'll check Debenhams/HOF and even Selfridges next week.  Just frustrating, lol.

  Cake is in the oven, even if it is 10pm, lol!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 31, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry again for being AWOL.
> 
> ...


  I'm sorry babe! That sucks! Maybe you can catch a restock or in store like @jennyap suggested. If you miss TA, don't be too sad. It's lovely, but definitely not super unique. I see this color coming back again... and there are obviously close dupes too!
  Glad you came around to check in with us. I start to worry about you when I don't see you on in awhile.
  I voted 3 more times on that link and had my sister, brother-in-law, and niece do it too!


----------



## liba (May 31, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> HeeHee I laughed at this! So cute! Sexy Liba!!


  Lol - we don't run into lipstick arguments…let's just put it that way.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 31, 2014)

Today was the first day using my summer makeup wardrobe!! Loving it. I feel like it'll really help me use things in more creative ways. My last big challenge was to rotate through my entire collection and use everything at least once. But I just used things how I would normally use them.. Now I want to focus on doing as many combinations with a small number of products as I can and then I'll switch it up.  I used Lorelei eyeshadow, Chanel cream blush in 54 Inspiration and MAC's Revved Up patentpolish. Really loved this look.. the pink cheeks with golden/peach lips and eyes really surprised me.


----------



## liba (May 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I used Lorelei eyeshadow, Chanel cream blush in 54 Inspiration and MAC's Revved Up patentpolish. Really loved this look.. the pink cheeks with golden/peach lips and eyes really surprised me.


  This is what I've got in my current "This Season" bag right now:
  Zestful EDES
  Time to Tango MES
  Unsurpassable MES
  Relaxation CC
  Fairly Precious EDSF
  Subtle Breeze MB
  Raven kp
  Our Secret fl
  Summer Shower ls
  Be Fabulous mls
  Easy Lounger lg
  Japanese Spring csg

  I get a variety of soft, natural, semi-pastel looks out of this bunch. Since the seasons are starting to shift, I'm going to start swapping some things out. I'm thinking I'll replace Unsurpassable with the purple Veronica quad, Subtle Breeze will get swapped with Early Morning, FP will get replaced by Rio MSF and Be Fabulous will be switched with Sheer Seduction. Also, throw Eclair PP in there. So, you can see, a little rebalancing of textures for lips and eyes, a little stronger colors, and so on. This bag is for products mostly not from this year - I keep the newest collection stuff I have separated out in its own bag, so I can easily do full looks from the collections all together. Stupidly easy stuff like Patentpolishes and the most basic eye liner, etc. has a little tray of its own too.

  I like to update my look bag every 3 weeks or so, with a big overhaul every month and a half or two months. I find this fun to do - pulling everything out and swapping stuff around.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 31, 2014)

Loooove your seasonal selections [@]liba[/@]! I have a mix of bronzy goddess and pastel princess items going on right now and I'm really enjoying it.  Please post when you switch it up.  I'm just starting to mix up my looks and love seeing what other people come up with. Plus I think it's low buy relevant since we can all shop our stash to create the same looks.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

Low-buy ladies, I am in need of your help. I've gotten sucked in to the hype of the Osbourne collection. I managed to skip Pedro altogether, but something about this collection keeps sucking me in. If I'm completely honest with myself, these are shades I am highly unlikely to wear. For the most part, I'm a vampy lip kind of girl - though I'm just starting to enjoy nudes, which is where Strip Poker and Riot House are tempting me. If I were to go ahead and get them, I'd only get three lipsticks, but I'm just wondering if I would wear them once or twice and then they would sit in my lipstick bin. On the other hand, would I get serious skipper's remorse? Decisions decisions....


----------



## veronikawithak (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Low-buy ladies, I am in need of your help. I've gotten sucked in to the hype of the Osbourne collection. I managed to skip Pedro altogether, but something about this collection keeps sucking me in. If I'm completely honest with myself, these are shades I am highly unlikely to wear. For the most part, I'm a vampy lip kind of girl - though I'm just starting to enjoy nudes, which is where Strip Poker and Riot House are tempting me. If I were to go ahead and get them, I'd only get three lipsticks, but I'm just wondering if I would wear them once or twice and then they would sit in my lipstick bin. On the other hand, would I get serious skipper's remorse? Decisions decisions....


  I feel like maybe you might just be getting sucked into the hype.. If you're just starting to wear nudes I definitely wouldn't buy LE ones. And not two.. And definitely not without trying them on first in person. You'd be better off B2M for something perm that you can try on that would match your skintone and that you could repurchase if you use it up IMO. Don't get sucked in!


----------



## Naynadine (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Low-buy ladies, I am in need of your help. I've gotten sucked in to the hype of the Osbourne collection. I managed to skip Pedro altogether, but something about this collection keeps sucking me in. If I'm completely honest with myself, these are shades I am highly unlikely to wear. For the most part, I'm a vampy lip kind of girl - though I'm just starting to enjoy nudes, which is where *Strip Poker and Riot House* are tempting me. If I were to go ahead and get them, I'd only get three lipsticks, but I'm just wondering if I would wear them once or twice and then they would sit in my lipstick bin. On the other hand, would I get serious skipper's remorse? Decisions decisions....


  Keep in mind that those are mattes. I don't think that's the most flattering finish when it comes to nudes. If you don't have a lot of nudes yet, maybe it doesn't have to be this collection you're buying from, you can get lots of nudes in all kind of finishes in the perm line (or from any other brand).


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Keep in mind that those are mattes. I don't think that's the most flattering finish when it comes to nudes. If you don't have a lot of nudes yet, maybe it doesn't have to be this collection you're buying from, you can get lots of nudes in all kind of finishes in the perm line (or from any other brand).


  I didn't think about that. They could end up chalky. There was definitely one set of swatches on that thread that looked god awful. Maybe I should make that photo the background on my computer until launch....


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> He does compliment me if the makeup game is on point. We'll never reach an understanding on the lipstick stuff, though.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Low-buy ladies, I am in need of your help. I've gotten sucked in to the hype of the Osbourne collection. I managed to skip Pedro altogether, but something about this collection keeps sucking me in. If I'm completely honest with myself, these are shades I am highly unlikely to wear. For the most part, I'm a vampy lip kind of girl - though I'm just starting to enjoy nudes, which is where Strip Poker and Riot House are tempting me. If I were to go ahead and get them, I'd only get three lipsticks, but I'm just wondering if I would wear them once or twice and then they would sit in my lipstick bin. On the other hand, would I get serious skipper's remorse? Decisions decisions....


  Stay strong and skip!


----------



## kanne (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Low-buy ladies, I am in need of your help. I've gotten sucked in to the hype of the Osbourne collection. I managed to skip Pedro altogether, but something about this collection keeps sucking me in. If I'm completely honest with myself, these are shades I am highly unlikely to wear. For the most part, I'm a vampy lip kind of girl - though I'm just starting to enjoy nudes, which is where Strip Poker and Riot House are tempting me. If I were to go ahead and get them, I'd only get three lipsticks, but I'm just wondering if I would wear them once or twice and then they would sit in my lipstick bin. On the other hand, would I get serious skipper's remorse? Decisions decisions....


  At first glance I want the ENTIRE Kelly collection. Breaking it down, everybody has a highlighter and a bronzer, so the MSF I can go without. Cheeky Bugger is lovely, but I own NARS Love which is a dupe and there are permanent dupes for it - so that just depends on where you have a gap in your collection and what you can afford at the moment. I always find MACs eyeshadow palettes to be overpriced, and again, this one is very dupeable. Then the lip colours. I want all of these too. BUT I don't think these colours with a matte finish are very wearable. I really like the purple, but compared to say Lavender Whip, which I also own, I don't think that shade in a matte finish is really a colour I could get a lot of use out of. I would personally only wear it to a music festival, for example, whereas I can get away with wearing a more satiny and sheerer version of that colour pretty much everywhere. Kelly Yum-Yum is lovely, but again dupeable. Strip Poker and Riot House are similar enough that I wouldn't buy both, and again I think those shades are more flattering in a satin finish. If I had to choose one of those two I would probably get Strip Poker as it is a bit more peachy. 

  Looking at the entire collection like that, I'd personally get just Strip Poker. Maybe the MSF.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 1, 2014)

I did a few months of challenges and still track what I'm using each month, but I don't like feeling that I can't use my favourite for the season products because I'm trying to get either get through a lot of products or because I'm sticking to one colour. Now that it's finally warm, I know I'll reach back for my cream e/s again (one and done or maybe one extra in the crease) and abandon the four-five shade powder eyeshadow looks I favour most of the year.

  I'm also giving up on trying to make myself wear more of my lipstick shades right now; I don't do vampy in the summer very often so I don't mind going the next few months without reaching for VG1 or Studded Kiss; I'll be back, but right now I want to enjoy my glosses and moist sheerer lipsticks.

  Left to my own devices, I reach for the same 5-6 blush and 2-3 highlighters all the time. I could easily get rid of half of what I have and I don't think I'd ever miss them. I like having the range of eyeshadows that I do, but I just don't need 20 blush.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Low-buy ladies, I am in need of your help. I've gotten sucked in to the hype of the Osbourne collection. I managed to skip Pedro altogether, but something about this collection keeps sucking me in. If I'm completely honest with myself, these are shades I am highly unlikely to wear. For the most part, I'm a vampy lip kind of girl - though I'm just starting to enjoy nudes, which is where Strip Poker and Riot House are tempting me. If I were to go ahead and get them, I'd only get three lipsticks, but I'm just wondering if I would wear them once or twice and then they would sit in my lipstick bin. On the other hand, would I get serious skipper's remorse? Decisions decisions....


  My suggestion would be to try in store. I'm not so sure these colors will be flattering in person, and it will help you walk away from some.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Low-buy ladies, I am in need of your help. I've gotten sucked in to the hype of the Osbourne collection. I managed to skip Pedro altogether, but something about this collection keeps sucking me in. If I'm completely honest with myself, these are shades I am highly unlikely to wear. For the most part, I'm a vampy lip kind of girl - though I'm just starting to enjoy nudes, which is where Strip Poker and Riot House are tempting me. If I were to go ahead and get them, I'd only get three lipsticks, but I'm just wondering if I would wear them once or twice and then they would sit in my lipstick bin. On the other hand, would I get serious skipper's remorse? Decisions decisions....


  It is SO easy to get sucked into every one else's excitement over a collection.  I'm skipping Osbournes, so I'm staying out of that thread.  I've looked at the lippies and my initial decision was that there wasn't anything so unique that I needed it.  It seems like my initial reaction to a collection seems to be a good indication of whether I love it or am just liking it because I'm feeding off of other's excitement.  Although I wouldn't have bought Hoop if it weren't for others and I do love it.  I think MAC does have a lot of great nudes in the perm collections.  I have a lot of nudes and they're all perm. If you do decide to buy from the Osbournes just make sure you know it's because it's something you REALLY want or need.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> It is SO easy to get sucked into every one else's excitement over a collection.  I'm skipping Osbournes, so I'm staying out of that thread.  I've looked at the lippies and my initial decision was that there wasn't anything so unique that I needed it.  It seems like my initial reaction to a collection seems to be a good indication of whether I love it or am just liking it because I'm feeding off of other's excitement.  Although I wouldn't have bought Hoop if it weren't for others and I do love it.  I think MAC does have a lot of great nudes in the perm collections.  I have a lot of nudes and they're all perm. If you do decide to buy from the Osbournes just make sure you know it's because it's something you REALLY want or need.


so true for me too it took some time to get to this place but I buy if its going to work for me not the other way around I dislike trying to make a product work I fell head over heels in love with proenza collection and haul big time loved it from start to finish I was excited about aa at first and the kelly and Sharon I love love Sharon's side but I'm going to start deleting some threads soon to keep me on track moody blooms already


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 1, 2014)

kanne said:


> At first glance I want the ENTIRE Kelly collection. Breaking it down, everybody has a highlighter and a bronzer, so the MSF I can go without. Cheeky Bugger is lovely, but I own NARS Love which is a dupe and there are permanent dupes for it - so that just depends on where you have a gap in your collection and what you can afford at the moment. I always find MACs eyeshadow palettes to be overpriced, and again, this one is very dupeable. Then the lip colours. I want all of these too. BUT I don't think these colours with a matte finish are very wearable. I really like the purple, but compared to say Lavender Whip, which I also own, I don't think that shade in a matte finish is really a colour I could get a lot of use out of. I would personally only wear it to a music festival, for example, whereas I can get away with wearing a more satiny and sheerer version of that colour pretty much everywhere. Kelly Yum-Yum is lovely, but again dupeable. Strip Poker and Riot House are similar enough that I wouldn't buy both, and again I think those shades are more flattering in a satin finish. If I had to choose one of those two I would probably get Strip Poker as it is a bit more peachy.
> 
> Looking at the entire collection like that, I'd personally get just Strip Poker. Maybe the MSF.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I think the best course of action is to unsubscribe from that thread first and foremost


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> If you do decide to buy from the Osbournes just make sure you know it's because it's something you REALLY want or need.


  I agree with you.
  I do not honestly think any of the lipsticks will look good on me anyways...except Kelly yumyum, but how many hot pinks does one woman need??  (and that woman prefers nude lips anyways!)


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 1, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> I agree with you. I do not honestly think any of the lipsticks will look good on me anyways...except Kelly yumyum, but how many hot pinks does one woman need??  (and that woman prefers nude lips anyways!)


  I feel the same way. Not tempted at all!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 1, 2014)

Today's challenge look: Lorelei on the lid and inner corner, Sea Worship in the crease, Silver Sun on the outer 2/3 of the lower lashline. Then Aphrodite's shell to bronze, Hourglass Luminous Light to highlight, and Siren Song on the lips.   I'd say this is probably in my Top 5 looks I've ever done! The man noticed right away and said I looked pretty so bonus points for that!  Also tried on Mystical with Pet Me, Please on top and I really liked it.. thinking I need to get more into lip liners and layering to create different looks now that I have PMP and SS lipsticks.  Hope everyone is doing well. I'm in recovery mode big time after AA. Biggest haul I've ever had from a single collection. Trying to get back on the program though. I had this perception that I would really cut down this year when I've actually probably purchased more than last year. The difference is the percentage of things I love and use vs. things I bought that didn't work for me. Having another transition period this year with my style and buying habits. Now that I have more variety I'm noticing more things I want but also I'm noticing a lot more things I can skip because I have something similar enough or it won't work for me.


----------



## Debbs (Jun 1, 2014)

Initially it gets overwhelming thinking of so many launches but the closer they approach the more rational I am becoming. I am able to completely skip Pedro and the Osbourne's collection. My low-buy is not to have several of the same items. It is also about eliminating and letting go of items that are not that suitable for me. I am not into making anything "work". Decided that the upcoming blushes that are not that "Debbie" friendly can be totally skipped. I ordered just one blush that will make me very happy. More content to get a item I will love and use for double or more the price of something much cheaper that is not really meant for me. I prefer having one item versus three items for the same price.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm in recovery mode big time after AA. Biggest haul I've ever had from a single collection. Trying to get back on the program though. *I had this perception that I would really cut down this year when I've actually probably purchased more than last year. The difference is the percentage of things I love and use vs. things I bought that didn't work for me.* *Having another transition period this year with my style and buying habits. Now that I have more variety I'm noticing more things I want but also I'm noticing a lot more things I can skip because I have something similar enough or it won't work for me.*


  Sounds like a gorgeous look, I might just recreate that one! I have reached for Sea Worship or Silver Sun almost every day since I got them. 

  Re the bold, I'm in the same boat. I think I've probably bought _slightly_ less than at this stage last year, but I'm 100% with you on the rest. I'm definitely much clearer about what a) works on me and b) I'll actually wear so the things I'm buying are all being loved and used except the rare impulse purchase I've given into - and then I can tell I didn't give it proper consideration as it usually languishes unloved.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 1, 2014)

[@]jennyap[/@] This was my inspiration for it:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  From http://www.fashiongonerogue.com/stockton-johnson-shoots-fall-beauty-looks-for-elle-vietnam-september-2012/  I've been reaching for my AA stuff everyday too. Glad it's being used since it was such a big haul. Hopefully I won't be tempted by too much else the rest of the year..


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Low-buy ladies, I am in need of your help. I've gotten sucked in to the hype of the Osbourne collection. I managed to skip Pedro altogether, but something about this collection keeps sucking me in. If I'm completely honest with myself, these are shades I am highly unlikely to wear. For the most part, I'm a vampy lip kind of girl - though I'm just starting to enjoy nudes, which is where Strip Poker and Riot House are tempting me. If I were to go ahead and get them, I'd only get three lipsticks, but I'm just wondering if I would wear them once or twice and then they would sit in my lipstick bin. On the other hand, would I get serious skipper's remorse? Decisions decisions....


  RUN AWAY! There are plenty of nudes in MAC's permanent line; you're bound to find something to try out within that selection. :nod:  * * *  So this month I am playing with UD Naked 1. Here's today's look...  Becca RSSF - Shell MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Translucent MAC Mystery (brows) Maybelline Great Lash - Clear (brow gel) UDPP UD Naked 1 - Smog on the lid, Buck in and above the crease MAC Brun (deepen the crease, lashline) Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black NARS Blush - Sex Appeal  Originally I went for Maybelline Shocking Coral on the lips, but I didn't like it. I tried toning it down with NYX MegaShine lipgloss in Beige, but that didn't help. So I just ended up blotting off my lipstick. Heh.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 1, 2014)

After Siren Song wore off I put on Pet Me, Please and added Soft & Gentle.. sexy!!! I'm ready to go lay on a beach and have people take my picture now..  I was thinking of letting go of S&G but might keep it for those nights out where I want to look like an intentional glitter bomb.


----------



## kanne (Jun 1, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Originally I went for Maybelline Shocking Coral on the lips, but I didn't like it. I tried toning it down with NYX MegaShine lipgloss in Beige, but that didn't help. So I just ended up blotting off my lipstick. Heh.


   I feel like everyone has been talking about NARS Sex Appeal lately...so I used it today. I almost hit pan on it and then got distracted by new blushes but this would have to remain one of my all time favourites!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm so proud of everyone who over-hauled on AA but are using their goodies!
  And super proud of everyone who is deciding to skip some upcoming collections... or at least being more mindful of their picks!

  I have let the initial hype die down for Osbournes and will only get one lippie, one blush, and the Cranberry lip pencil (my older version is down to a nub so I was happy they brought it back here).
  I only got the glosses from Pedro. Skipped all the red lippies and that blush duo.
  Only getting 3 things from MB too.
  So, I'm happily back on track and making well thought out choices. 

  I completely agree with @Debbs that our initial instinct on whether or not we are going to haul from a collection is usually  SPOT ON! If I keep going back into a thread and getting sucked in by what everyone else is getting, I'm not making the best decisions for ME! And despite our Specktra community being so close, we AREN'T in high school (at least most of us) anymore. We don't have to keep up with the crowd and do what everyone else is doing! This close Specktra community are probably some of the only people in the world that could tell the difference from one red lippie from it's nearest dupe... and we are spread out all over the world. Your classmates, co-workers, waitress at your favorite restaurant, or even your own hubbies most likely would never notice these things we see. Outside of saying "hey, that's a really pretty lipstick" most people would honestly never care what I have on my face except me. SO, in that reality, I will buy FOR me. And if it makes me happy. If it makes me feel overwhelmed, or like a failure to my goals.... is it REALLY worth having? 

  I love everything going on in here! V's inspiration for the seasonal makeup selections, Liba's input, Crimson's consideration about Osbournes, Debbs' insight, HG's time out chair (heehee)... etc etc 
  I love it all! GO "TeamLowBuy"


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so proud of everyone who over-hauled on AA but are using their goodies!
> And super proud of everyone who is deciding to skip some upcoming collections... or at least being more mindful of their picks!
> 
> I have let the initial hype die down for Osbournes and will only get one lippie, one blush, and the Cranberry lip pencil (my older version is down to a nub so I was happy they brought it back here).
> ...


  I agree with what you said. Every pink lipstick i have is candy yum yum to my husband lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so proud of everyone who over-hauled on AA but are using their goodies!
> And super proud of everyone who is deciding to skip some upcoming collections... or at least being more mindful of their picks!
> 
> I have let the initial hype die down for Osbournes and will only get one lippie, one blush, and the Cranberry lip pencil (my older version is down to a nub so I was happy they brought it back here).
> ...


  YES!!!  To everything you said.  That's how I feel looking at my 25 nude glosses, 15 red lipsticks, and countless other products I own.  I decided to used up a few of these nudes, and then back to MAC.  I feel like I can use them up this month.


  Random question: Does undereye concealer crease if you are using too much product?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Do you guys feel that SAS gives you a sculpting effect? I felt like I had Maleficient cheeks yesterday.  (not really but close enough)
> 
> 
> that is gorgeous!  I must try it as well!
> ...


  certainly does for me!
  i just pat a tiny bit on usually,

  but on days when my undereyes are looking really haggard or dark and so require actual concealing,
  i have to apply concealer/corrector and then powder over it.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

wow!  yes!  a "support group" for people trying to stop buying so much makeup   This is where I belong. 
  I went through my collection the other day and have a ton I want to get rid of because I just don't use it.  It was then that I realized how much of my collection I really use.

   It's so weird, because I started thinking about this last week, and low and behold I found a thread that suits me.

  These are my "low buy" resolutions:
  ~only purchase ONE makeup item per payday
  ~only purchase MAC LE lipsticks that I think I will actually wear
  ~I do not need more eyeshadow.......therefore do not buy anymore eyeshadow
  ~I do not need more nail polish......therefore do not buy anymore nailpolish
  ~No random drugstore shopping, picking up products that are suggested by youtubers


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm kinda proud of myself right now, I went from #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGS with the Osbourne collection to #TEAMBUY4THINGS. I do still plan on looking at the MSFs in store and might pick up cranberry liner, but other than that I whittled down my list significantly and didn't end up giving in to impulses.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

unraveling said:


> wow!  yes!  a "support group" for people trying to stop buying so much makeup   This is where I belong.  I went through my collection the other day and have a ton I want to get rid of because I just don't use it.  It was then that I realized how much of my collection I really use.   It's so weird, because I started thinking about this last week, and low and behold I found a thread that suits me.  These are my "low buy" resolutions: ~only purchase ONE makeup item per payday ~only purchase MAC LE lipsticks that I think I will actually wear ~I do not need more eyeshadow.......therefore do not buy anymore eyeshadow ~I do not need more nail polish......therefore do not buy anymore nailpolish ~No random drugstore shopping, picking up products that are suggested by youtubers


  WELCOME!!   We need more low buy members out and about. People are very enable-y in the threads lol.  





NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda proud of myself right now, I went from #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGS with the Osbourne collection to #TEAMBUY4THINGS. I do still plan on looking at the MSFs in store and might pick up cranberry liner, but other than that I whittled down my list significantly and didn't end up giving in to impulses.


  Good job!! My list for O went from zero to two - DG and Cranberry liner. Also picked up PB from Pedro and a mini vanilla pigment to get up to free shipping. I'm getting close to the point where I'm closing in gaps in my stash so it'll hopefully get easier to resist.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Good job!! My list for O went from zero to two - DG and Cranberry liner. Also picked up PB from Pedro and a mini vanilla pigment to get up to free shipping. I'm getting close to the point where I'm closing in gaps in my stash so it'll hopefully get easier to resist.


  Sounds like a nice haul you did there! I'm sure you'll look great in PB and DG!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Today' s haul   - MAC Pedro Louenço : Roxo, the blush and the quad ( the collection was online. ! I skipped Playland ) - Chanel np in Pink Tonic, Tutti Frutti and Sweet Lilac   I skipped all other items from the Chanel summer collection and I purchased only Roxo as I have many Red lippies .   Tomorrow is another day but my list is ok, just a few items I will have to order online mostly Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown and Fragonard.  A no buy summer I hope !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 2, 2014)

I did good so far. I did not get anything from the Osbournes. I had my cart and was about to hit submit and I dunno, I just couldn't click it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I did good so far. I did not get anything from the Osbournes. I had my cart and was about to hit submit and I dunno, I just couldn't click it.


  WOW! That is so awesome! Good for you.  I was a little worried for you when I saw you commenting and people replying with enabling things. Congrats on overcoming! I think you'll be glad you skipped and put the $ towards your vampy lipsticks or a perm shade of nude you can try on first.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 2, 2014)

unraveling said:


> wow!  yes!  a "support group" for people trying to stop buying so much makeup   This is where I belong.  I went through my collection the other day and have a ton I want to get rid of because I just don't use it.  It was then that I realized how much of my collection I really use.   It's so weird, because I started thinking about this last week, and low and behold I found a thread that suits me.  These are my "low buy" resolutions: ~only purchase ONE makeup item per payday ~only purchase MAC LE lipsticks that I think I will actually wear ~I do not need more eyeshadow.......therefore do not buy anymore eyeshadow ~I do not need more nail polish......therefore do not buy anymore nailpolish ~No random drugstore shopping, picking up products that are suggested by youtubers


  Welcome! This thread is a great way to enjoy and talk about makeup without feeling like you have to keep up with the jonses. You've got to do whats right for you, and you've got some clear guidelines that I think I'll be taking note of!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I did good so far. I did not get anything from the Osbournes. I had my cart and was about to hit submit and I dunno, I just couldn't click it.


  Well done!! I think your gut was obviously telling you something!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 2, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I think your gut was obviously telling you something!


  Yes, I think it was, too.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 2, 2014)

I skipped the Osbournes  I had Kelly Yum Yum and Cheeky Bugger in my cart but then I realized I don't need them. I am happy since now I have extra money for everyday staples I need to buy.   Also I want to try the Pro-Longwear  concealer for my under eye. I am NC20 so should I buy NW20 or NC20?


----------



## lyseD (Jun 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Also I want to try the Pro-Longwear concealer for my under eye. I am NC20 so should I buy NW20 or NC20?


Not sure which shade you should go for but wanted to say how much I love Pro-Longwear concealer, especially to cover redness.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda proud of myself right now, I went from #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGS with the Osbourne collection to #TEAMBUY4THINGS. I do still plan on looking at the MSFs in store and might pick up cranberry liner, but other than that I whittled down my list significantly and didn't end up giving in to impulses.
> Great job sweetie! That's what I want to hear!
> 
> 
> ...


  Yayyyy for you too ILM! Look at my girls on a ROLLLLLLLL! You can be a Princess too!! HeeHee wink


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's IS so cool to see our group in the threads being voices of reason. We are a counter balance and although I know it's the thing to do in the threads to talk of "low buy" like it's some kind of punishmnet... I'd like to think our thought out responses are welcome to some that know deep down they should be on low-buy but don't think it's the "thing to do" to come out and say it.  I am glad you are filling in gaps. I'm sure at this point I don't have ANY gaps! Which should make me go on a no-buy. But I don't think I'll ever be able to be that person. As long as I'm using and enjoying the few things I allow myself to buy, and continuing to destash my stash, I won't beat myself up too much.


  Yes! I love seeing our team out there talking about skipping or encouraging others to buy smarter. Makes me so happy. I think the comments about "The Chair" and other potential punishments help keep it light and fun.    I'm glad I've been able to fill in some gaps lately. It makes me excited to wear makeup again!! And makeup should be exciting.. Now that I have my AA stuff and Pedro glosses I'm ready to take on summer!  I also would love to just order 2-3 things from MB and then take all of July off makeup plotting lol. The past 2 weeks having 3 collections was overwhelming. I've been good about using things though which I think is the biggest step for me right now. Just put my new Pedro glosses in the summer wardrobe and will be trying to come up with fun ways to wear them.  I'm glad you've been using your stuff a lot too! Are you still doing your palette + lipstick challenge?


----------



## jennyap (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda proud of myself right now, I went from #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGS with the Osbourne collection to #TEAMBUY4THINGS. I do still plan on looking at the MSFs in store and might pick up cranberry liner, but other than that I whittled down my list significantly and didn't end up giving in to impulses.


  My list has reduced massively too. I'm not caught up with the thread to look at swatches, but at the moment my (maximum) maybe list is P&C blush, and DG & KYY lippies. Blush will probably have dupes. I've a feeling DG will be too white-based/matte for my taste and I'm better off giving more love to Lavender Whip. And while KYY is definitely my kind of colour, and one of my preferred finishes (and from what I know so far more wearable than CYY) I have just got HGL in an even better finish, and also have DLG which I'm guessing is similar if a bit less bright, so it's not an absolute must have at this point.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm glad you've been using your stuff a lot too! Are you still doing your palette + lipstick challenge?


  Oh I agree about "the Chair!" That cracks me up! I love telling people that we aren't some strict rules group. I think people just get freaked out sometimes by the thought of having to restrict themselves. And don't realize that a lot of relief can come from cutting back and not being stressed and overwhelmed over every new collection. I love that lots of ladies pop in here to show us support that aren't even officailly on low-buys themselves. Shows you that Specktra is a great support system!

  I have been doing my challenge. But stopped posting every day cause I felt I was the only one still doing it and it might be getting redundant for some. And I stopped using as much eyeshadow when the weather got nicer, so it seemed a lot of days I was rocking a different lippie but not having an eye look to post. But I've used my Naked 1 palette and chosen different color combos to try, finally reached for some premade MAC quads that haven't gotten much love, and also dabbled in my UD Electric Palette for some fun pops of color for spring!

  I think I'm going to pull some premade palettes out and focus on using them in the next few weeks along with my Inglot palettes. I'm going to need LOTS of neutrals to rock the bright lippie challenge of @Medgal07's over in the Theme Makeup thread! It's going to be a fun makeup month!!


----------



## liba (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda proud of myself right now, I went from #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGS with the Osbourne collection to #TEAMBUY4THINGS. I do still plan on looking at the MSFs in store and might pick up cranberry liner, but other than that I whittled down my list significantly and didn't end up giving in to impulses.


  The MSFs are not that great this time. On me, NC15, Sharon's works like a pretty bog-standard bronzer…it looks more orange in the pan than it does on the skin but it's got the sort of warmth that'd be better on skin tones that are more overtly olive than mine. The highlight part is very nice - barely sheeny, slightly champagne, but overall, it's not a universal product and majorly try before buy. Kelly's MSF is even more specialized - it looked bad on me. It's all matte, and is like an MSFN for NW18 or NW20 skin. It'd be somewhat of a perfect bronzer for someone that skin tone, but it's sheer, so anyone darker than that, it might act as a bit of a perfecter and that's about it. I was lucky to try both of them and the Pedro compact all back to back and the Pedro one looked so much better on me and could be used all over, unlike either of these on me, so it was a total no-brainer to see which was The One. It's actually harder to make up your mind between two products when neither are that great, than between three products when 2 are so-so and one is perfect. For anyone, out of the 3, only one will be the best and you would never in a million years know which one (IF ANY) will be the one unless you try them on your face.

  Also, I have to point out that most people here don't wear bronzer on a daily basis anyways, so if you already bought a bronzer or two this year, do you need any more at all? There is a collection of CC Bronzers I got to see too, that come in both compact and tube and are in Golden, Refined Golden and a new, red toned shade called Amber, that's like a cooler, slightly deeper Lush Light Bronze. The tube ones are slightly different in color than the compact ones, but they're all much less orange than the powder versions, by far. The compacts, in particular, are very very nice, with a great smooth dewey finish. If you really seriously need a bronzer, these are waaaaay better than the Osbourne MSFs, although obviously, in person, there will always be one particular product that will jump out at you as being the best. This is how to shop for makeup.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok girlies.... It's JUNE! It's official! Summer's almost here! We've made it through a good chunk of 2014!

  Over in the Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread, @Medgal07 has posted the new Theme for the month of June, and I love it! It's a "bright lipstick color of the week" theme! I think a lot of use could get on board for a new challenge!
  So I thought I'd post her schedule here too. This is just the guideline they are following, but feel free to modify however you'd like. She also gives example colors to give you ideas. These are not required, obviously! If you participate, maybe swing by her thread and let them know what look you're doing! They are so fun and sweet over there!

  Copied and Pasted from @Medgal07:

June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)

June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)

June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC* Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)

June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)

June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e., *MAC* Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun)


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank





liba said:


> I get kind of shocked at how some people egg each other on to buy in the collection threads. It's not rational, since none of them have actually seen or tried out the products first and often there aren't even any photos, or when there are, they're horribly inaccurate. I get particularly weirded out by people who DO have access to a store or counter buy who say they hate going into one and would rather just buy online. That is NO way to buy makeup, that you put on your face. If I can't at least see a product in person first, I'm not buying and I don't get one pang of regret about it. Those Melt lipsticks are a great example - the colors look so cool, but I instantly think about how some fragrances used in cosmetics are too strong (I can't bring myself to wear my EL Gunmetal illuminizer, even though the color is beautiful, because I can't handle that fragrance it uses at all through the day) and it stops me from buying every time. When they start selling in a store, THEN it'll be like the product actually is real for me and until then, it doesn't exist.   I actually saw the whole Osbourne collection on Sat. but just didn't have the time to write anything up and in the interim, I guess some of it went on sale, and the thread blew up. I can't even read through a fraction of the posts and feel like anything I say at this point will just get ignored in the frenzy. The collection was a lot better quality than I expected, overall, but if you're on a low buy, or even if you're not, there are things that have to be considered, rather than just dropping cash irresponsibly. I'll talk about it here in this thread, because at least here I feel like I'm dealing with rational people who recognize that tons of dupes and products that you have to "work" at, to make them look nice isn't the way to go.  The MSFs are not that great this time. On me, NC15, Sharon's works like a pretty bog-standard bronzer…it looks more orange in the pan than it does on the skin but it's got the sort of warmth that'd be better on skin tones that are more overtly olive than mine. The highlight part is very nice - barely sheeny, slightly champagne, but overall, it's not a universal product and majorly try before buy. Kelly's MSF is even more specialized - it looked bad on me. It's all matte, and is like an MSFN for NW18 or NW20 skin. It'd be somewhat of a perfect bronzer for someone that skin tone, but it's sheer, so anyone darker than that, it might act as a bit of a perfecter and that's about it. I was lucky to try both of them and the Pedro compact all back to back and the Pedro one looked so much better on me and could be used all over, unlike either of these on me, so it was a total no-brainer to see which was The One. It's actually harder to make up your mind between two products when neither are that great, than between three products when 2 are so-so and one is perfect. For anyone, out of the 3, only one will be the best and you would never in a million years know which one (IF ANY) will be the one unless you try them on your face.  Also, I have to point out that most people here don't wear bronzer on a daily basis anyways, so if you already bought a bronzer or two this year, do you need any more at all? There is a collection of CC Bronzers I got to see too, that come in both compact and tube and are in Golden, Refined Golden and a new, red toned shade called Amber, that's like a cooler, slightly deeper Lush Light Bronze. The tube ones are slightly different in color than the compact ones, but they're all much less orange than the powder versions, by far. The compacts, in particular, are very very nice, with a great smooth dewey finish. If you really seriously need a bronzer, these are waaaaay better than the Osbourne MSFs, although obviously, in person, there will always be one particular product that will jump out at you as being the best. This is how to shop for makeup.


  Thanks for the great detailed information. I'm not necessarily on a low buy, but I am always particular about which products I buy because I know what look I like on myself and what looks good on me. Your detailed reviews are always extremely helpful. So far I have not picked up anything from the Osbourne collection but am thinking about Sharon's blush and maybe the cranberry lip liner when it comes out in stores.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I get kind of shocked at how some people egg each other on to buy in the collection threads. It's not rational, since none of them have actually seen or tried out the products first and often there aren't even any photos, or when there are, they're horribly inaccurate. I get particularly weirded out by people who DO have access to a store or counter buy who say they hate going into one and would rather just buy online. That is NO way to buy makeup, that you put on your face. If I can't at least see a product in person first, I'm not buying and I don't get one pang of regret about it. Those Melt lipsticks are a great example - the colors look so cool, but I instantly think about how some fragrances used in cosmetics are too strong (I can't bring myself to wear my EL Gunmetal illuminizer, even though the color is beautiful, because I can't handle that fragrance it uses at all through the day) and it stops me from buying every time. When they start selling in a store, THEN it'll be like the product actually is real for me and until then, it doesn't exist.
> 
> I actually saw the whole Osbourne collection on Sat. but just didn't have the time to write anything up and in the interim, I guess some of it went on sale, and the thread blew up. I can't even read through a fraction of the posts and feel like anything I say at this point will just get ignored in the frenzy. The collection was a lot better quality than I expected, overall, but if you're on a low buy, or even if you're not, there are things that have to be considered, rather than just dropping cash irresponsibly. I'll talk about it here in this thread, because at least here I feel like I'm dealing with rational people who recognize that tons of dupes and products that you have to "work" at, to make them look nice isn't the way to go.
> 
> ...


  As always... your info is MOST welcome! I know you aren't personally on a low-buy, and I think I speak for many on here when I say... THANK YOU! You are a blessing with all your well thought out and amazingly described analysis! It wouldn't be the same on here wo you! Making better decisions is really what this thread is all about. I think the low-buy part is more the outcome of that. If we think out our purchases instead of getting sucked into the hype, we all would inadvertently buy less. And ENJOY MORE!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you [@]PixieDancer[/@] and [@]liba[/@].


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Also I want to try the Pro-Longwear concealer for my under eye. I am NC20 so should I buy NW20 or NC20?


I am a NW 20, and I use the NW20 pro longwear concealer...it is the best.  I am almost neutral though, as I have pinkish cheeks, but an olive undertone, if that makes sense.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

I definitely don't need another bronzer or anything that could be used as a bronzer because Delphic is enough for me, so thank you for the assessment on the MSFs, @liba! I can now say I've totally crossed them off my list and more than likely now won't even bother going up to the store now seeing how checking those out was my sole reason in going. So I am now done with The Osbournes unless I can snag Cranberry and only plan on getting the fluidlines from MB. I will then be back on my no-buy until The Simpsons (depending on what that all consists of as it'll either be a big haul or a total skip) and will only buy if things really catch my eye from now on. I've done so well since the beginning of the year in ignoring the hype and not giving into lemmings and skipping entire collections (until AA) left and right and I have 0 plans to go back to my old impulsive ways and I know this thread has really helped me get better at calming down so to speak. So for that I say thank you to all of you.


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 2, 2014)

liba, you are very accurate in your observations. I think the new lines threads are great, and the ladies are hilarious, lovely people. However, this is lots of money we are talking about here, and we are not all in the position to spend so much. Also,  the sheer volume of makeup is staggering. Every month, at least 2 new lines, in MAC alone...it is so much temptation.
  I have to resist the urge to get caught up in it all. I think this thread is great,, as it is needed to keep us all aware of our spending.  The new Osbourne lines are nice, but I agree with liba. The items are not all that spectacular, truly, there is a ton of hype around them.


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 2, 2014)

yup, I was interested in the powders, but after thinking about it, i realize I do not, in any way, NEED another powder!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> yup, I was interested in the powders, but after thinking about it, i realize I do not, in any way, NEED another powder!


  Definitely don't need another powder. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> *I get kind of shocked at how some people egg each other on to buy in the collection threads*. It's not rational, since none of them have actually seen or tried out the products first and often there aren't even any photos, or when there are, they're horribly inaccurate. I get particularly weirded out by people who DO have access to a store or counter buy who say they hate going into one and would rather just buy online. That is NO way to buy makeup, that you put on your face. If I can't at least see a product in person first, I'm not buying and I don't get one pang of regret about it. Those Melt lipsticks are a great example - the colors look so cool, but I instantly think about how some fragrances used in cosmetics are too strong (I can't bring myself to wear my EL Gunmetal illuminizer, even though the color is beautiful, because I can't handle that fragrance it uses at all through the day) and it stops me from buying every time. When they start selling in a store, THEN it'll be like the product actually is real for me and until then, it doesn't exist.
> 
> I actually saw the whole Osbourne collection on Sat. but just didn't have the time to write anything up and in the interim, I guess some of it went on sale, and the thread blew up. I can't even read through a fraction of the posts and feel like anything I say at this point will just get ignored in the frenzy. The collection was a lot better quality than I expected, overall, but if you're on a low buy, or even if you're not, there are things that have to be considered, rather than just dropping cash irresponsibly. I'll talk about it here in this thread, because at least here I feel like I'm dealing with rational people who recognize that tons of dupes and products that you have to "work" at, to make them look nice isn't the way to go.
> 
> ...


  Yesss so much. This morning when I had SP and RH in my cart (mind you I was half asleep) I remember posting whether or not I should get them. Everyone said "do it do it before it runs out!" And I don't know, something just clicked in my head. As quickly as those two nudes sold out, I have to wonder how many ladies will get their lipsticks and be incredibly disappointed. I have no doubt there will be quite a few of them on the CB in the coming weeks.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Haaahahahhaaahahaha This cracked me up! SO true!
> 
> Glad you're here hun! That's a GREAT goal list and VERY specific! This is just the place to be with your mindset... WELCOME!
> 
> ...


  You have no idea how much you just made my day! Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yesss so much. This morning when I had SP and RH in my cart (mind you I was half asleep) I remember posting whether or not I should get them. Everyone said "do it do it before it runs out!" And I don't know, something just clicked in my head. As quickly as those two nudes sold out,* I have to wonder how many ladies will get their lipsticks and be incredibly disappointed.* I have no doubt there will be quite a few of them on the CB in the coming weeks.


  Probably the majority of them sadly. I know I like to pull out the ol' poking stick from time to time with certain people in jest, but I hope they know that I am just doing it in jest.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm exhausted from the Osbourne collection just from trying to keep up with the thread, lol. 

  I need to have my fall collections game plan before I make any more MAC / high end makeup purchases. There seem to be a couple of things I want from several brands, so no more makeup until I have a proper list and can estimate the damage. Hopefully we'll get info on MAC's fall collection soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm exhausted from the Osbourne collection just from trying to keep up with the thread, lol.
> 
> I need to have my fall collections game plan before I make any more MAC / high end makeup purchases. There seem to be a couple of things I want from several brands, so no more makeup until I have a proper list and can estimate the damage. Hopefully we'll get info on MAC's fall collection soon.


  Omg trying to catch up with that thread took up most of my morning here at work! lol


----------



## liba (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> As always... your info is MOST welcome! I know you aren't personally on a low-buy, and I think I speak for many on here when I say... THANK YOU! You are a blessing with all your well thought out and amazingly described analysis! It wouldn't be the same on here wo you! Making better decisions is really what this thread is all about. I think the low-buy part is more the outcome of that. If we think out our purchases instead of getting sucked into the hype, we all would inadvertently buy less. And ENJOY MORE!


  If low-buy just means "sensible buy", I suppose I'd mostly be there, hehe.

  Maybe I shouldn't say it here, but there are many products in the Osbournes that are really, really nice - colors you may have seen before, but very much New & Improved. It definitely becomes a dilemma to have similar shades, but try something on and find it's the more perfect version. KYY and DG in particular are super duper versions of things I have plenty of, particularly good for my skin tone and really brilliantly glowing. I guess my main issue at this point is resisting back ups when I have enough lipsticks, chances are I won't ever need to break into the BU.

  I'm getting Cheeky Bugger because I honestly don't own any similar, because in the past, they'd always been too powdery and chalky on me, while this one is very translucent and looks like skin and just glows from within. I'm not getting Sharon's blush, even though it's got the same great texture as CB, because on me, it's an exact dupe for Lovecloud. Would I rather have the Sharon textured one? Sure, but I can just wear Lovecloud and buff it in. There are limits.

  Similar story with the new Patentpolishes. French Kiss is so pretty but it's almost the same color as Rich Marron Huggable, just in Patentpolish. Tempting, very tempting, but I can't justify it, since Rich Marron is more of a summer and fall color only for me.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 2, 2014)

I skipped Osbournes but I never had any intention of getting anything from that collection so I don't deserve any praise lol. Proud of all who did though!!

  The only things I have left on my to-purchase list (it's a spreadsheet, I can't lie) are staple products... Still trying to find a good foundation and tinted moisturizer, need a couple foundation brushes, maybe a setting powder. I did get a few unnecessary things today to take advantage of a new Sephora promo but I have no regrets! And the freebies are for my husband!

  I'm actually going through my stash and trying to get rid of a lot. I've also started "no random drugstore shopping" much like @unraveling, too!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yesss so much. This morning when I had SP and RH in my cart (mind you I was half asleep) I remember posting whether or not I should get them. Everyone said "do it do it before it runs out!" And I don't know, something just clicked in my head. As quickly as those two nudes sold out, *I have to wonder how many ladies will get their lipsticks and be incredibly disappointed.* I have no doubt there will be quite a few of them on the CB in the coming weeks.


  I agree that this will be a HUGE reality!

  And it was YOU who made MY day with your awesome post! Makes this thread worth it!!
  Hail to you... "Low-Buy Princess!"


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped Osbournes but I never had any intention of getting anything from that collection so I don't deserve any praise lol. Proud of all who did though!!
> 
> The only things I have left on my to-purchase list (it's a spreadsheet, I can't lie) are staple products... Still trying to find a good foundation and tinted moisturizer, need a couple foundation brushes, maybe a setting powder. I did get a few unnecessary things today to take advantage of a new Sephora promo but I have no regrets! And the freebies are for my husband!
> 
> I'm actually going through my stash and trying to get rid of a lot. I've also started "no random drugstore shopping" much like @unraveling, too!


  Hey girl... A skip is a skip! And to be commended! That took thought and restraint! Good Job!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> As always... your info is MOST welcome! I know you aren't personally on a low-buy, and I think I speak for many on here when I say... THANK YOU! You are a blessing with all your well thought out and amazingly described analysis! It wouldn't be the same on here wo you! Making better decisions is really what this thread is all about. I think the low-buy part is more the outcome of that. If we think out our purchases instead of getting sucked into the hype, we all would inadvertently buy less. And ENJOY MORE!


  What a great post by you,Pixie, and Liba.  I have only started buying a lot from LE collections the past year.  The whole "limited edition" concept really does make many ppl buy quickly and buy more.  It's hard for me to get to a store, so I do buy online.  But I am not very picky, to be honest.  I'm happy with most things I get unless it's a dupe. When I'm being smart and logical, I can usually tell if something is very similar to stuff I already have.  Which is why I skipped The Osbournes.  It felt good to skip a collection that so many people were stressing over.  No stalking all night, no stress over not knowing exactly when it would launch...nice. I bought a lot from AA, and now I plan to enjoy it!  I will likely get a few things from Moody Blooms, and after that probably nothing until the Fall collection.  Liba's reviews help me tremendously, as well.  Since I can't get to a counter very often, you are very valuable, Liba!  Thank you for being the logical balance in all of the hype, both of you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I LOVE Pro-longwear Concealer as an undereye concealer. I'm NC30/35 and use NW20 (but I also have NW25 and someyimes use them mixed too). I find NW25 a little too dark for my undereye area, as I use the PLW Concealer to conceal and highlight under my eyes. I read somewhere that NW is most common to use under eyes no matter if your NC, and I found that to be true at lest for myslef personally. Something just always seemed off when I tried to conceal with anything NC.
> 
> Awwww! Thanks goes to ALL of us doll! It's this thread as a whole that makes everything work! So glad you're here w us!
> 
> ...


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok girlies.... It's JUNE! It's official! Summer's almost here! We've made it through a good chunk of 2014!  Over in the Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread, @Medgal07  has posted the new Theme for the month of June, and I love it! It's a "bright lipstick color of the week" theme! I think a lot of use could get on board for a new challenge! So I thought I'd post her schedule here too. This is just the guideline they are following, but feel free to modify however you'd like. She also gives example colors to give you ideas. These are not required, obviously! If you participate, maybe swing by her thread and let them know what look you're doing! They are so fun and sweet over there!  Copied and Pasted from @Medgal07 :  [COLOR=800080]June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=800080]June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I get kind of shocked at how some people egg each other on to buy in the collection threads. It's not rational, since none of them have actually seen or tried out the products first and often there aren't even any photos, or when there are, they're horribly inaccurate. I get particularly weirded out by people who DO have access to a store or counter buy who say they hate going into one and would rather just buy online. That is NO way to buy makeup, that you put on your face. If I can't at least see a product in person first, I'm not buying and I don't get one pang of regret about it. Those Melt lipsticks are a great example - the colors look so cool, but I instantly think about how some fragrances used in cosmetics are too strong (I can't bring myself to wear my EL Gunmetal illuminizer, even though the color is beautiful, because I can't handle that fragrance it uses at all through the day) and it stops me from buying every time. When they start selling in a store, THEN it'll be like the product actually is real for me and until then, it doesn't exist.   I actually saw the whole Osbourne collection on Sat. but just didn't have the time to write anything up and in the interim, I guess some of it went on sale, and the thread blew up. I can't even read through a fraction of the posts and feel like anything I say at this point will just get ignored in the frenzy. The collection was a lot better quality than I expected, overall, but if you're on a low buy, or even if you're not, there are things that have to be considered, rather than just dropping cash irresponsibly. I'll talk about it here in this thread, because at least here I feel like I'm dealing with rational people who recognize that tons of dupes and products that you have to "work" at, to make them look nice isn't the way to go.  The MSFs are not that great this time. On me, NC15, Sharon's works like a pretty bog-standard bronzer…it looks more orange in the pan than it does on the skin but it's got the sort of warmth that'd be better on skin tones that are more overtly olive than mine. The highlight part is very nice - barely sheeny, slightly champagne, but overall, it's not a universal product and majorly try before buy. Kelly's MSF is even more specialized - it looked bad on me. It's all matte, and is like an MSFN for NW18 or NW20 skin. It'd be somewhat of a perfect bronzer for someone that skin tone, but it's sheer, so anyone darker than that, it might act as a bit of a perfecter and that's about it. I was lucky to try both of them and the Pedro compact all back to back and the Pedro one looked so much better on me and could be used all over, unlike either of these on me, so it was a total no-brainer to see which was The One. It's actually harder to make up your mind between two products when neither are that great, than between three products when 2 are so-so and one is perfect. For anyone, out of the 3, only one will be the best and you would never in a million years know which one (IF ANY) will be the one unless you try them on your face.  Also, I have to point out that most people here don't wear bronzer on a daily basis anyways, so if you already bought a bronzer or two this year, do you need any more at all? There is a collection of CC Bronzers I got to see too, that come in both compact and tube and are in Golden, Refined Golden and a new, red toned shade called Amber, that's like a cooler, slightly deeper Lush Light Bronze. The tube ones are slightly different in color than the compact ones, but they're all much less orange than the powder versions, by far. The compacts, in particular, are very very nice, with a great smooth dewey finish. If you really seriously need a bronzer, these are waaaaay better than the Osbourne MSFs, although obviously, in person, there will always be one particular product that will jump out at you as being the best. This is how to shop for makeup.


  I agree 100% with you! That's why I stopped following the Osbourne's thread a couple of weeks ago. Since I live outside the US I never get to see the products in person but I usually know what works for me and don't get sucked in by the hype. I know sometimes its hard that's why since I started my low-buy I decided to unsubscribe from threads that are extra enabling.   Ohh that bronzer collection sounds great! Do you know when its coming out?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 2, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> I am a NW 20, and I use the NW20 pro longwear concealer...it is the best.  I am almost neutral though, as I have pinkish cheeks, but an olive undertone, if that makes sense.


  It does make sense! I think I'll get NW20 since I mainly want it for my under eye area  So excited to finally try it out! Also have you had any problems with the pump? Many people say it dispenses too much product :/


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 2, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] thank you Pixie! I think NW20 will work for my undereye area! I can't wait to try it out! I've read so many great things about it! Also how long does a bottle last?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

[@]liba[/@] so true.. the enabling is out of control out there. I've mentioned to a couple of people that it would be great to support someone in *not* buying when they're really unsure about a product (especially a team low buy member) and save the prodding for someone who is clearly okay with buying it. Hopefully it will catch on.   I agree about Osbournes.. there are some pretty great looking products but aside from a couple things.. not stuff I really needed. I'm very happy with my current selection of blushes and other face powders. The only one I would consider would be a repromote of something like At Dusk EDB which I've passed on twice for some reason lol. I did pick up DG which is completely unique to my stash and should be a flattering color on me, and Cranberry liner which also looks like it would work nicely with what I currently have and the looks I'm trying to create.   I'm trying to focus on overall looks rather than buying an item just because it looks nice. And if I do buy it because it looks nice.. I'd better come up with some ways to incorporate it into my life. Each product that comes in goes into my current wardrobe where I figure out a few ways to use it. Makeup initiation!


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 2, 2014)

Now that I have my beloved Guerlain bronzers, I'm not remotely tempted by anyone else's. I'm stocked now so I don't see myself adding any others unless a new gorgeous LE one gets launched.  I don't subscribe to threads but saw the Osbourne launch e-mail this afternoon. I got Ruby and French Kiss; I'm confident both shades will work and I currently favour sheer moist lippies. I also got a replacement Cranberry since mine is dead.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 2, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped Osbournes but I never had any intention of getting anything from that collection so I don't deserve any praise lol. Proud of all who did though!!  The only things I have left on my to-purchase list (it's a spreadsheet, I can't lie) are staple products... Still trying to find a good foundation and tinted moisturizer, need a couple foundation brushes, maybe a setting powder. I did get a few unnecessary things today to take advantage of a new Sephora promo but I have no regrets! And the freebies are for my husband!  I'm actually going through my stash and trying to get rid of a lot. I've also started "no random drugstore shopping" much like @unraveling, too!


  It sounds like you're doing great!  I rarely buy any drug store m/u these days, either.  I have all that I need, so if it's going to be an "extra", I buy what I love which is MAC.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> PixieDancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok girlies.... It's JUNE! It's official! Summer's almost here! We've made it through a good chunk of 2014!  Over in the Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread, @Medgal07  has posted the new Theme for the month of June, and I love it! It's a "bright lipstick color of the week" theme! I think a lot of use could get on board for a new challenge! So I thought I'd post her schedule here too. This is just the guideline they are following, but feel free to modify however you'd like. She also gives example colors to give you ideas. These are not required, obviously! If you participate, maybe swing by her thread and let them know what look you're doing! They are so fun and sweet over there!  Copied and Pasted from @Medgal07 :  [COLOR=800080]June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)[/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I did good so far. I did not get anything from the Osbournes. I had my cart and was about to hit submit and I dunno, I just couldn't click it.


  That is impressive!  It is very hard to resist buying LE things when everyone is posting about how excited they are.  I can only do it when I stay off of the thread, tbh.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> If low-buy just means "sensible buy", I suppose I'd mostly be there, hehe.  Maybe I shouldn't say it here, but there are many products in the Osbournes that are really, really nice - colors you may have seen before, but very much New & Improved. It definitely becomes a dilemma to have similar shades, but try something on and find it's the more perfect version. KYY and DG in particular are super duper versions of things I have plenty of, particularly good for my skin tone and really brilliantly glowing. I guess my main issue at this point is resisting back ups when I have enough lipsticks, chances are I won't ever need to break into the BU.  I'm getting Cheeky Bugger because I honestly don't own any similar, because in the past, they'd always been too powdery and chalky on me, while this one is very translucent and looks like skin and just glows from within. I'm not getting Sharon's blush, even though it's got the same great texture as CB, because on me, it's an exact dupe for Lovecloud. Would I rather have the Sharon textured one? Sure, but I can just wear Lovecloud and buff it in. There are limits.  Similar story with the new Patentpolishes. French Kiss is so pretty but it's almost the same color as Rich Marron Huggable, just in Patentpolish. Tempting, very tempting, but I can't justify it, since Rich Marron is more of a summer and fall color only for me.


  I came to the same conclusion about French Kiss, too, Liba, since I have Rich Marron and one of the Clinique crayons in Fig that I don't wear much, but should since it's very nice. All I ordered from the Osbornes is the brow set (to use as eyeshadow since I don't have a lot of the classic Mac shades), so Soba and Brun will be a useful, travel-friendly set. I also ordered Sharon's Ruby Patent Polish, which I guess I am taking a bit of a chance on but it doesn't look like a particularly tricky shade. I am hoping that will be it until the fall now for me, which I plan to be very choosy about indeed since I usually can't carry off very dark or intense looks.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> It sounds like you're doing great! I rarely buy any drug store m/u these days, either. I have all that I need, so if it's going to be an "extra", I buy what I love which is MAC.


  That's the smart way to go about it! I just get sucked into the lure of the beauty aisle and shiny "new" and "limited edition" stickers. It used to be I'd walk out with a new lipstick and a new nail polish every time I went to Walgreens (at the very least) but as I've started buying more mid-range/higher end products, those last minute drugstore things are being pushed aside and donated to my friends/fam more and more. Clearly nonsensical. I was super proud of myself when I finally found the new Wet n Wild Summer 2014 Bronzers. I was DYING to find them but with AS and _Golden_ from AA, PLUS my massive splurge on a Guerlain bronzer (I used a gift card but still), I walked right by. Yay me!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> @PixieDancer thank you Pixie! I think NW20 will work for my undereye area! I can't wait to try it out! I've read so many great things about it! Also how long does a bottle last?


  I think a bottle lasts me about 6+ months. But you do get product waste due to the packaging. So it should last longer. Damn MAC. Probably part of their plan. Good Formula + Bad Packaging = Wasted Product = More Units Sold.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

Changed up my wardrobe a bit. Took out my Hourglass ME blush since I've worn it a lot recently and will be using my neglected MAC blush palette instead. Added my new Pedro glosses and WCN lip liner. Also put in my Bite lip library since a lot of them are summer colors and I want to start using them more. I tossed 1 of my full sized lipglosses out so I'm down to these and MAC Deelight Cremesheen.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 2, 2014)

Originally Posted by awickedshape: I've been quite bad so just one item from MAC x Pedro, a Chanel RC lipstick and maybe a NARS one to try and one as-yet-unknown item until Christmas. Fingers crossed.    





awickedshape said:


> Coming from the MACxPL thread. I went over my list on PL and have really got to commit to my low-buy.  After this weekend, only replenishments of the necessary moisturizer and lip balm for me for a few months, I HOPE!


  Well, as I said I went over on Pedro and then placed a Sephora order to get my birthday gift (sucker) so I'm leaving out the Nars and Chanel so it will balance out. I promised myself to be stricter after this weekend so I'm trying to stick to that. Lip balm and moisturizer only til Christmas and even then stay #LowBuy.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 2, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> That's the smart way to go about it! I just get sucked into the lure of the beauty aisle and shiny "new" and "limited edition" stickers. It used to be I'd walk out with a new lipstick and a new nail polish every time I went to Walgreens (at the very least) but as I've started buying more mid-range/higher end products, those last minute drugstore things are being pushed aside and donated to my friends/fam more and more. Clearly nonsensical. I was super proud of myself when I finally found the new Wet n Wild Summer 2014 Bronzers. I was DYING to find them but with AS and _Golden_ from AA, PLUS my massive splurge on a Guerlain bronzer (I used a gift card but still), I walked right by. Yay me!


 I used to live across the road from a drug store and when I was really bored id go in and look at all of the goodies. There is so much!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm exhausted from the Osbourne collection just from trying to keep up with the thread, lol.   I need to have my fall collections game plan before I make any more MAC / high end makeup purchases. There seem to be a couple of things I want from several brands, so no more makeup until I have a proper list and can estimate the damage. Hopefully we'll get info on MAC's fall collection soon.


  This. Gotta be prepared for the big fall/festive fish!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda proud of myself right now, I went from #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGS with the Osbourne collection to #TEAMBUY4THINGS. I do still plan on looking at the MSFs in store and might pick up cranberry liner, but other than that I whittled down my list significantly and didn't end up giving in to impulses.


Good!! I was team 3 things...  I didn't give in to impulse either. If I get a chance to see them in store, great if not.. enh! LOL  until of course I see the swatches.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 2, 2014)

so i was up for osbournes and didnt even check if it was online i forgot but i texted my friend earlier about it its great feeling when your world doesnt evolve around mac collections lol, i want cranberry lip pencil just because its a warm pink and pinks are hard to come by for olive skintones but if i dont get it ill be okay with it. Ill check the store but i can tell there is some tension in that thread as there is always with popular new launches, people get upset with the lack of info and crazy launches ive learned its a learn as you go launches and then they all seem the same after that. But i wish people wouldnt take it out on each other here, we are not the enemy mac is lol we are here all for the same cause buying one lipstick at a launch time haha but good for us who are being more selective. 

  like many of you have said i think our selective control buttons in our brain and reasoning is starting to click in. Im glad mine clicked in for AA becasue i was about to buy all the shadows. Until i remembered that i have all 8 palettes coming back in from storage in a month! So for now i been using my AA blushes and bronzer on a daily and am extremely satisfied with them.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I used to live across the road from a drug store and when I was really bored id go in and look at all of the goodies. There is so much!


  I live within 2 mins of 2 drugstores.. not good. I used to do the same thing but I've gotten MUCH better.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> If low-buy just means "sensible buy", I suppose I'd mostly be there, hehe.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't say it here, but there are many products in the Osbournes that are really, really nice - colors you may have seen before, but very much New & Improved. It definitely becomes a dilemma to have similar shades, but try something on and find it's the more perfect version. KYY and DG in particular are super duper versions of things I have plenty of, particularly good for my skin tone and really brilliantly glowing. I guess my main issue at this point is resisting back ups when I have enough lipsticks, chances are I won't ever need to break into the BU.
> 
> ...


 
Hey where ever you post it, I look forward to your in depth analysis... I'm actually glad it's here and not in the osbourne thread.  We'd never find it.   Did you tell us your thoughts on Moody blooms yet?  For the Osbournes I got KYY,, Dodgy Girl and Cranberry.  can you believe that's it!  Nothing else really moved me.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, it is hard to get out of the collectors' mindset. Like HG says, makeup is not a collectible, but like any other hobby, you start to get a little obsessive about getting a full set of something before you know it. It could just as easily be comic books or model trains, but those would actually hold some value! It must be some primitive lizard brain thing. I had a pet rabbit who liked to hoard cardboard, and always wanted more, and all hell would break loose if you touched "her" cardboard!


----------



## liba (Jun 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> welcome! * I also like this thread b/c we talk about how we use the product.  Not just what we have and what we are going to buy.*    Your "therefor do not buy" cracked me up.  That's how I feel about glosses.
> 
> 
> Hey where ever you post it, I look forward to your in depth analysis... I'm actually glad it's here and not in the osbourne thread.  We'd never find it.   Did you tell us your thoughts on Moody blooms yet?  For the Osbournes I got KYY,, Dodgy Girl and Cranberry.  can you believe that's it!  Nothing else really moved me.
> ...


  This cat and his banana:


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

Well.. one person heard your warning loud and clear and hopped off the train [@]liba[/@]! I will get my gold liner fix elsewhere because I know I will mess it up lol.


----------



## liba (Jun 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yesss so much. This morning when I had SP and RH in my cart (mind you I was half asleep) I remember posting whether or not I should get them. Everyone said "do it do it before it runs out!" And I don't know, something just clicked in my head. As quickly as those two nudes sold out, I have to wonder how many ladies will get their lipsticks and be incredibly disappointed. I have no doubt there will be quite a few of them on the CB in the coming weeks.
> I've said that a bunch of times in that thread, but it goes whoosh, right over everyone's heads. That said, Riot House is an extra-nice and saturated version of that very pale, retro apricot. It's a best in breed, but then again I am very comfortable wearing that type of color. I'm going to get one, but not getting a BU, since I certainly can mix it up with other favorites like Sweet & Sour and Reel Sexy (and trickier ones like Playing Koi, that I can only wear when I'm at my lightest). The other more nude one isn't unique at all - if you got PB from Pedro, you don't need this one too, or vice versa, and it's more for NW folks to begin with. I'm happy with my beautiful, moist Woodrose!
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm not sure about when the CC bronzers are coming out - I'm guessing around when Moody Blooms is, or a little after, since I don't think we have it listed in the currently official collection calendar, or do we? Hopefully they'll be perm. I didn't ask a bunch of questions about them at the time, since things were kind of hectic.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I've said that a bunch of times in that thread, but it goes whoosh, right over everyone's heads. That said, Riot House is an extra-nice and saturated version of that very pale, retro apricot. It's a best in breed, but then again I am very comfortable wearing that type of color. I'm going to get one, but not getting a BU, since I certainly can mix it up with other favorites like Sweet & Sour and Reel Sexy (and trickier ones like Playing Koi, that I can only wear when I'm at my lightest). The other more nude one isn't unique at all - if you got PB from Pedro, you don't need this one too, or vice versa, and it's more for NW folks to begin with. I'm happy with my beautiful, moist Woodrose!  Thanks so much - I really try to hit the subtle points that you can't tell from a photo. If you do try and get to a counter, it's a good thing - not only do you get to try things in person, you also start forming a relationship with the folks at that store. This is why I even get all the VIP treatment I get - these folks have all become friends! At the very least, if you're a good customer, they will go out of their way to make sure you get the products you want - so, you g


  I didn't get PB from Pedro so I am considering SP. Would it wash me out with my dark hair?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I've said that a bunch of times in that thread, but it goes whoosh, right over everyone's heads.


  Like saying 'crack is bad' in a room full of crack addicts. Deaf ears my dear.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I've said that a bunch of times in that thread, but it goes whoosh, right over everyone's heads. *That said, Riot House is an extra-nice and saturated version of that very pale, retro apricot. It's a best in breed, but then again I am very comfortable wearing that type of color. I'm going to get one, but not getting a BU, since I certainly can mix it up with other favorites like Sweet & Sour and Reel Sexy (and trickier ones like Playing Koi, that I can only wear when I'm at my lightest).* The other more nude one isn't unique at all - if you got PB from Pedro, you don't need this one too, or vice versa, and it's more for NW folks to begin with. I'm happy with my beautiful, moist Woodrose!


  Thanks Liba! Very happy to read your thoughts, especially as Reel Sexy and Sweet and Sour are two of my HG favorites---am really looking forward to Riot House since it is totally my kind of color too!  Awesome to hear.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 2, 2014)

Loved the evil glare in the cat's eyes when anyone approached its banana--Mine! I guess that's what your audience looked like when you suggested they may want to pass on Copperthorn f/l, Liba! Rahwwroar!!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 2, 2014)

I am sooooo behind on this list... "only" 600 posts. My last post was in April (!!!)

  I was pretty good this year, but forgive me, Low Buy, for i have sinned.

  I knew i was going to drop a bundle on Alluring Aquatic, but... i was planning on one lipstick and one lipgloss and ended up getting three of each. Other than that i followed my shopping list, but... i also got a BU of Maleficent _Natural_ Beauty Powder (which i love and use every other day, alternating with _Forever Marilyn_ Beauty Powder), and a BU of Superslick Liquid Eyeliner in _Smokey Heir_ (which i love and use often and it's been discontinued), and a Mineralize Rich Lipstick in _Luxe Naturale_ (since i missed out on the snuggables (joke, joke), and _Pure Zen_ lipstick.

  I had a sort of budget but i spent over $100 more. I was sort of shocked and embarrassed at spending so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










​
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to check out Pedro Lourenço in the store, and maybe buy the Mirror lipglosses. And the Osbournes, i want to look at 4 things in store, but i won't buy them all, and i might buy nothing of theirs. I'll be out of the country most of July and away from home most of August, so i'm safe from MAC those two months.

  Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaymuhlee* 

  I'm actually going through my stash and trying to get rid of a lot. I've also started "no random drugstore shopping" much like @unraveling, too! 



  Amen, Sister, amen.

  I've managed to throw away about a dozen drugstore lipsticks and glosses in my lip product purge (April's 30 lipsticks 30) which is still on-going, but slowed down.

  And i really need to go through my eyeshadows. They are all organized and inventoried. But they're a real weakness for me because i LOVE playing with colors, and i keep buying more (NARS, MAC, and the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette - mmm-mmm chocolate). The DS shadows i have fade pretty quickly, and i probably have MAC dupes for any of the newer DS colors.

  Yea, though i walk through aisle of cosmetics in a drug store or Target,
  I will fear no evil, i am on the 2014 Low Buy,
  I am not tempted, for the Specktralettes, they comfort me,
  I have prepared an inventory. My stash runneth over.
  Surely good Mrs. Murphy will follow me all the rest of my days.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 2, 2014)

Unless I have that connection, (name, celeb, fashion sense, something, etc), i'm fine with having something in my stash that is similar. Like dodgy girl, I already  have lavender whip. It is not matte, but it is also something I can do without. Not to mention, not a big Osborne fan. Think nothing of them.But it is a personal decision, not other people telling me this is what I need.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello folks!  Just checking in...so I think I'm almost done my big summer shop.  AA was a known quantity, but Pedro lourenco was not. That said, I'm super excited about what I bought from that collection, and trying it out tomorrow.  I was tempted by the Osbourne collection (reading last night's stalkers in the thread, and getting mac's email this morning). But I told myself no...and got the heck off the Mac site...I wasn't originally interested in the collection and there is really nothing I need from it, so what is the point?  Liba - I might check out copperthorn when it releases in store. I kind of like my glittery fluidlines.   You are so right about trying stuff out before buying...but it takes a lot of resolve to not buy in the frenzy, for fear of missing out, whether because things sell out or are not available locally.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm actually freaked out about Moody Blooms -- it's my MAC summer purchase swan song. I do want all the Fluidlines : I love _Feminine Edge_ -- which so many people complain about -- so i am looking forward to _Copperthorn_ which i know i can use. The other two are great : i like dull greens such as _Local Wares_ and _Stares & Speculation_, but i have nothing like _Black Ivy_; i love almost anything purple and i like a bit of shimmer, so _Nightshade_ is right up my alley.

  My wish list for MB is under control, no worries there. I'm not buying any blushes -- i've already gotten all the blushes i'm getting for the rest of the *year*, and then some. I almost never buy black eye products -- _Tall Dark and Handsome_ was an exception, and that was almost 2 years ago -- so no temptation there. I don't like the colors of any of the glosses and most of the lipsticks (i am curious about _Moody Bloom_ - i like bronze, but i can live without it). All I really want are 3 eyeshadows -- because this is my last addiction -- and the Fluidlines -- i am a big Fluidline fan. But i can't stalk for the on-line release, and i will be on an airplane over the Pacific when they are in the stores (I am bearing your suggestion in mind, Liba).

  As i said above, i won't be buying cosmetics in July or August, and probably not much in September. I might be out of control again when the Holiday Colour Collection comes out in October, but there have been years when the Holiday collections did nothing for me (think plaid), so there's hope for my bank account yet...


----------



## kait0 (Jun 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yesss so much. This morning when I had SP and RH in my cart (mind you I was half asleep) I remember posting whether or not I should get them. Everyone said "do it do it before it runs out!" And I don't know, something just clicked in my head. As quickly as those two nudes sold out, I have to wonder how many ladies will get their lipsticks and be incredibly disappointed. I have no doubt there will be quite a few of them on the CB in the coming weeks.


  I saw this exchange ha, and the whole get it before it's gone mentality is just so not good. I too was thinking of SP, but it's going to be a very opaque, white-ish nude, by the looks of pictures. And for me, that's something I would very rarely wear. I will check out the in-store launch so I can see it in person, but I'm glad I didn't add it to my cart. For the whole skipper's remorse thing, I think when we skip or "miss" something, we go on to build it up in our heads to be this amazing/perfect product. But our imagination makes these products seem way more exciting and special than they really are. There have been so many products that I have heard about on youtube or wherever, and it's been majorly hyped up. And then once I get that product, the fun is over. Sometimes I don't even like it. Basically buying things that you have legitimate doubts over, just to avoid the potential of skipper's remorse - is a sure way to end up with a bunch of things you don't like or use.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> Ruby is a nice soft warmish rosy red - Sharon's definitely wearing it in her promo photo, with the gold gloss on top. It's a nice shade, especially since the Patentpolish collection didn't have much in the warmer department.
> 
> This thread definitely has some level-headed discussion! I like it!
> 
> ...


  I must've missed your Copperthorn warning.  I won't bother with it then, and I'm sure I'll get my fix elsewhere.  I don't care for glittery fluid lines.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I saw this exchange ha, and the whole get it before it's gone mentality is just so not good. I too was thinking of SP, but it's going to be a very opaque, white-ish nude, by the looks of pictures. And for me, that's something I would very rarely wear. I will check out the in-store launch so I can see it in person, but I'm glad I didn't add it to my cart. For the whole skipper's remorse thing, I think when we skip or "miss" something, we go on to build it up in our heads to be this amazing/perfect product. But our imagination makes these products seem way more exciting and special than they really are. There have been so many products that I have heard about on youtube or wherever, and it's been majorly hyped up. And then once I get that product, the fun is over. Sometimes I don't even like it. Basically buying things that you have legitimate doubts over, just to avoid the potential of skipper's remorse - is a sure way to end up with a bunch of things you don't like or use.


  VERY well said! SO glad you're back to share this. I love when someone can put something that's in my head so nicely into words. Spoken like a true Low-Buy Master!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hahahaaahhaha you cracked me up with this @lilinah!
> I'm with you on the DS eyeshadows. Haven't bought any in a long while. And the few I do have were YouTube "guru" pushes that I mostly regretted. So unless it's a mascara, nice Maybelline Color Tattoo color, maybe a Revlon lip product, or have-to-have Loreal Infallible.. I'm off that DS train. I just don't think the pigmentation and longevity is there when compared to my higher end eyeshadows.
> 
> ...


  Ugh, Infallibles are *so* addicting. They've been my only ALL OF THE SHADES DS product, though Wet n Wild is a close runner up.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Ugh, Infallibles are *so* addicting. They've been my only ALL OF THE SHADES DS product, though Wet n Wild is a close runner up.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> You've got to do whats right for you, and you've got some clear guidelines that I think I'll be taking note of!


Thank you.
  The weird thing is that i've considered the whole "keeping up with the joneses" for a while now............it's like "ok, how much makeup do I really NEED, or what items are actually wants, or products that I just want to buy because someone i respect in the community says it's fantastic".  I've noticed that ALOT of brand new items or collections are ALWAYS raved about by certain people.  I've purchased the stuff to  yes, absolutely like it, but then don't use it months down the line.  Products build up and then just sit there unused and cluttering my makeup storage.

  I guess i've come to terms with..........
  ok, i can buy all 4 lipsticks from this new drugstore collection, or 1 really nice ysl lipstick
  or
  I can buy ALL of the new drugstore stuff, try it, feel so-so about it, never use it again........or buy one nice high end powder that i'll use daily.
  Considering these things has really put my purchasing into perspective.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 3, 2014)

I feel like this threads getting back to being more grounded and focused, even if it did take the shock of the super enabling in the other threads!
  I've been loving some of the comments on here the past couple of days - they've helped me focus on what i couldnt quite figure out before.

  Despite aiming for a low buy, i think i've ended up going the opposite way!
  Instead of getting loads of LE mac or illamasqua, colour cosmetics like i used to in pervious years,
  i have been investing i better skincare and aiming for a better overall look of my face, rather than slapping pink lipstick and blusher on it if you get me

  but, i do think i've got carried away with myself
  thinking im making better choices - which i undoubtedly am - but in terms of consuming i have just swapped one poison for another.
  there are fewer duds and impulse buys, but there are still too many for my liking.

  i'm trying to look after myself, better myself
  doesn't mean i need 8 or so moisturizers!
  and personally for me, choice is overwhelming sometimes - and i did this to myself!

  just because i want something doesnt mean i need it now

  i'd like to think i've passed the point of wanting something _just because_ it's pretty or LE or whatever,
  but i'm still stuck at 'well i want that'
  if i gave myself enough time, would i want it in a month, two, three? probably not

  moving forward, i'm doing a skincare challenge this month where i use only my new liz earle products to cleanse, tone and moisturise,
  to see if i see an improvement in my skin and acne
  makeup wise, i'm going to avoid temptation as much as possible, but have a one item a week safety net
  i must learn to keep strong!


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped Osbournes but I never had any intention of getting anything from that collection so I don't deserve any praise lol. Proud of all who did though!!
> 
> The only things I have left on my to-purchase list (it's a spreadsheet, I can't lie) are staple products... Still trying to find a good foundation and tinted moisturizer, need a couple foundation brushes, maybe a setting powder. I did get a few unnecessary things today to take advantage of a new Sephora promo but I have no regrets! And the freebies are for my husband!
> 
> I'm actually going through my stash and trying to get rid of a lot. I've also started "no random drugstore shopping" much like @unraveling, too!


I did pick up 3 lipsticks from the osbourne collection.......
  Not that it put stress on me financially, but more like I noticed "clutter" and products not getting used when I did alot of "oh, this is new at the drugstore, let me try it" shopping.
  I cannot stand clutter.  It's amazing how stopping in for my son's favorite toothpaste can turn into an $80 trip of random crap if I allow it to. 
  Kudos on having a list of only staple products.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> welcome!  I also like this thread b/c we talk about how we use the product.  Not just what we have and what we are going to buy.    Your "therefor do not buy" cracked me up.  That's how I feel about glosses.


  Thank you & i'm glad I could make you laugh  
  I like the idea of talking about the use of a product (and if it can be a multi-tasker, total bonus).
  I HAD to tell myself "therefore do not buy" haha.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I saw this exchange ha, and the whole get it before it's gone mentality is just so not good. I too was thinking of SP, but it's going to be a very opaque, white-ish nude, by the looks of pictures. And for me, that's something I would very rarely wear. I will check out the in-store launch so I can see it in person, but I'm glad I didn't add it to my cart. For the whole skipper's remorse thing, I think when we skip or "miss" something, we go on to build it up in our heads to be this amazing/perfect product. But our imagination makes these products seem way more exciting and special than they really are. There have been so many products that I have heard about on youtube or wherever, and it's been majorly hyped up. And then once I get that product, the fun is over. Sometimes I don't even like it. Basically buying things that you have legitimate doubts over, just to avoid the potential of skipper's remorse - is a sure way to end up with a bunch of things you don't like or use.


  very well said


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> [COLOR=800080]June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=800080]June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]
> ...


I went and posted in the thread.  I am on board for this.    Thanks so much for sharing this here.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I feel like this threads getting back to being more grounded and focused, even if it did take the shock of the super enabling in the other threads! I've been loving some of the comments on here the past couple of days - they've helped me focus on what i couldnt quite figure out before.  Despite aiming for a low buy, i think i've ended up going the opposite way! Instead of getting loads of LE mac or illamasqua, colour cosmetics like i used to in pervious years, i have been investing i better skincare and aiming for a better overall look of my face, rather than slapping pink lipstick and blusher on it if you get me  but, i do think i've got carried away with myself thinking im making better choices - which i undoubtedly am - but in terms of consuming i have just swapped one poison for another. there are fewer duds and impulse buys, but there are still too many for my liking.  i'm trying to look after myself, better myself doesn't mean i need 8 or so moisturizers! and personally for me, choice is overwhelming sometimes - and i did this to myself!  just because i want something doesnt mean i need it now  i'd like to think i've passed the point of wanting something _just because_ it's pretty or LE or whatever, but i'm still stuck at 'well i want that' if i gave myself enough time, would i want it in a month, two, three? probably not  moving forward, i'm doing a skincare challenge this month where i use only my new liz earle products to cleanse, tone and moisturise, to see if i see an improvement in my skin and acne makeup wise, i'm going to avoid temptation as much as possible, but have a one item a week safety net i must learn to keep strong!


 I feel ya on the when you want something,  you want it now. I'm like that or in this case, being mu jumping on the bandwagon for something.  I did get 2 items from the Osborne collection & wanted another thing or 2 but didn't.  I also grabbed UD BB cream & powder, but I think for a while I'm done buying makeup. I have to focus on other things, like hair lol but paying my tuition and household stuff. But I really don't think I'll be missing out of on anything,  as I feel I have alot now.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I feel like this threads getting back to being more grounded and focused, even if it did take the shock of the super enabling in the other threads! I've been loving some of the comments on here the past couple of days - they've helped me focus on what i couldnt quite figure out before.  Despite aiming for a low buy, i think i've ended up going the opposite way! Instead of getting loads of LE mac or illamasqua, colour cosmetics like i used to in pervious years, i have been investing i better skincare and aiming for a better overall look of my face, rather than slapping pink lipstick and blusher on it if you get me  but, i do think i've got carried away with myself thinking im making better choices - which i undoubtedly am - but in terms of consuming i have just swapped one poison for another. there are fewer duds and impulse buys, but there are still too many for my liking.  i'm trying to look after myself, better myself doesn't mean i need 8 or so moisturizers! and personally for me, choice is overwhelming sometimes - and i did this to myself!  just because i want something doesnt mean i need it now  i'd like to think i've passed the point of wanting something _just because_ it's pretty or LE or whatever, but i'm still stuck at 'well i want that' if i gave myself enough time, would i want it in a month, two, three? probably not  moving forward, i'm doing a skincare challenge this month where i use only my new liz earle products to cleanse, tone and moisturise, to see if i see an improvement in my skin and acne makeup wise, i'm going to avoid temptation as much as possible, but have a one item a week safety net i must learn to keep strong!


  The same thing happened to me and I dropped way more than I'm comfortable saying at Sephora on a new skin care line up, completely changed everything.   Including foundations and more neutral eye shadows that I don't need.   I'm going on a low buy starting this month, June, because it wasn't until May where I had to step back and say, you have seven bronzers Melissa and you are a pale Irish girl...what are you doing?   I'm avoiding Sephora all together and drugstores, unless its for shampoo or something. But its the LE stuff from MAC that really gets me. I'm hoping I'll get better but there is definitely a mindset to purchasing this stuff.   Good luck on your skin care challenge!!!!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

For June I'm doing a kind of "use all the things!" challenge.   On Sunday I turned everything the wrong way round, and as I use things I'm putting them back the right way.  The general intention is to not have any repeats until I've turned everything in that category back the right way, although it's not an absolutely hard and fast rule. Eyeshadows I often use several a day, so as long as one is 'new' that's ok. And if I really don't want to wear any of the unused options available to me on a particular day for some reason I won't force myself - maybe I'll have already used all the blushes that go with a particular eye look, for example.   At the end of the month I will take a hard look at everything that is still the wrong way round and why - if I keep skipping over something because it's a fall/winter shade for me, that's fine, but if there's something that kept getting left because I just preferred other things, I should be able to purge it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome new members & welcome back to not-so-new members. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy this thread is more active again.

  Loving the challenges people are posting. @PixieDancer another vote for you to keep posting your challenge! I really enjoyed seeing what you used. @jennyap I like your challenge too! Reminds me of those closet challenges where you turn the hangers backwards. When I did a "use all the things" couple months ago it really opened my eyes to how much I had and how many days I could go without repetition. Good luck!

  I've been working on unsubscribing from as many threads as possible.. Finally got down to 6!: Moody Blooms (for Black Ivy fluidline), Simpsons (curiosity), Collections Calendar (fear of missing out), Early Buzz (curiosity), TEAMLOWBUY (OBVIOUSLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and just added Theme Makeup (inspiration).

  I've always believed in reducing the elements in your life that affect you in a negative way, but I've been failing to apply that to this forum. I love talking to people who have the same interests, but the roller coaster of threads is becoming too much for me and outweighing the fun. From the rush of it being up, to the lists and "double dipping" that goes on when people see what everyone else bought, to not-so-secret pms, to the items selling out, to people getting upset that they missed out, to people starting unnecessary drama.. and just the *sheer repetitiveness* of it all. It's not my style and I don't really fit in with that cycle. Thought about it a lot before bed last night and I'm over it - or at the very least I need an extended break. Subscribing until the collection releases and then unsubscribing before all the madness starts will have to be my compromise I think. I'll miss the awesome looks people do with their new items but I can always check out FOTD posts or the theme makeup thread right? 

  I'm so glad that we're all feeling similar about needing to take a step back. It's been kind of an overwhelming couple of weeks here.. I know I've been swept up in it as well.. I'm partly thrilled because I've discovered some things I never thought I'd enjoy (metallic glosses & bronzer). BUT, now that I have them I want to make sure I give them as much love as I thought I would when I bought them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

I liked seeing your lists you did @PixieDancer! I know I hadn't been posting because I had gone through a bit of a no makeup wearing rut that lasted about a month so I figured me posting daily that I was naked faced would be a bit boring, but I do like seeing what other people are wearing!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm new to Specktra but I'm in! I have way more make up than I can use. My husband will be happy about a low buy. He swears the UPS truck is here every 2 days. It's my addiction. All the pretty colors and shiny packages. I'm so in!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm new to Specktra but I'm in! I have way more make up than I can use. My husband will be happy about a low buy. He swears the UPS truck is here every 2 days. It's my addiction. All the pretty colors and shiny packages. I'm so in!








 Welcome! I also feel like Fed EX has been to my apartment WAY too often lately.. Specktra can be a blessing and a curse sometimes. I need to park myself in this thread for a while so I can slow down. Let us know what kind of goals you're looking to achieve this year! @PixieDancer put lots of helpful things on the first post, so check that out too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm new to Specktra but I'm in! I have way more make up than I can use. My husband will be happy about a low buy. He swears the UPS truck is here every 2 days. It's my addiction. All the pretty colors and shiny packages. I'm so in!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 3, 2014)

I already suck at this low buy. Just ordered 2 palettes. I need an intervention. Oy vey!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I already suck at this low buy. Just ordered 2 palettes. I need an intervention. Oy vey!


  It takes a little getting used to, but I think you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I already suck at this low buy. Just ordered 2 palettes. I need an intervention. Oy vey!


  No worries.. you should see my original goals (lol) vs. the massive list of things I've bought this year.. eek! In fact, at the end of June I might post them as a 6 month review and an intervention of my own.

  The main goal of this thread is *mindfulness *and the elusive *smart buy*. If you can recognize your buying patterns and start to evaluate them more.. the low buy part will come a lot easier. A stash inventory with hard numbers might help you a lot too! When you can see your collection - all of it - you're much more likely to find dupes and use things you already have rather than buy something new just to forget about it in a drawer. Keep at it! It's low buy, not no buy, for a reason.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> No worries.. you should see my original goals (lol) vs. the massive list of things I've bought this year.. eek! In fact, at the end of June I might post them as a 6 month review and an intervention of my own.  The main goal of this thread is *mindfulness* and the elusive *smart buy*. If you can recognize your buying patterns and start to evaluate them more.. the low buy part will come a lot easier. A stash inventory with hard numbers might help you a lot too! When you can see your collection - all of it - you're much more likely to find dupes and use things you already have rather than buy something new just to forget about it in a drawer. Keep at it! It's low buy, not no buy, for a reason.  :frenz:


  Thanks! I'm going to quote you to my hubby when the UPS truck comes.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> No worries.. you should see my original goals (lol) vs. the massive list of things I've bought this year.. eek! In fact, at the end of June I might post them as a 6 month review and an intervention of my own.  The main goal of this thread is *mindfulness* and the elusive *smart buy*. If you can recognize your buying patterns and start to evaluate them more.. the low buy part will come a lot easier. A stash inventory with hard numbers might help you a lot too! When you can see your collection - all of it - you're much more likely to find dupes and use things you already have rather than buy something new just to forget about it in a drawer. Keep at it! It's low buy, not no buy, for a reason.  :frenz:


  That's my goal too. Be more aware of what I'm buying and actually using it. This weekend I'm actually going to count how many of each thing I own. For instance, 20 single eyeshadows , 457 neutral eye shadow palettes, etc. I'm hoping it'll be a wakeup call and to slow down this madness.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Jaymuhlee* 

  Ugh, Infallibles are *so* addicting. They've been my only ALL OF THE SHADES DS product, though Wet n Wild is a close runner up.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That's my goal too. Be more aware of what I'm buying and actually using it. This weekend I'm actually going to count how many of each thing I own. For instance, 20 single eyeshadows , *457 neutral eye shadow palettes*, etc. I'm hoping it'll be a wakeup call and to slow down this madness.


  Lol I hope you're exaggerating.. but you never know on Specktra!

  Good for you! I've been lax on updating my inventory with new purchases (probably because I know it makes me want to slow down and I wanted to be in haul mode) BUT I will be getting back into the habit. Putting new items into my wardrobe rotation has really helped me with the using things part.. I'm being much more creative rather than throwing new things in a drawer after I use them once and then going back to my regulars lol.

  Through the months I've been in this thread.. an INVENTORY is the single thing people have said helped them the most. So I think you're right on track there! Post your numbers if you feel comfortable, I think that helps too!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Lol I hope you're exaggerating.. but you never know on Specktra!  Good for you! I've been lax on updating my inventory with new purchases (probably because I know it makes me want to slow down and I wanted to be in haul mode) BUT I will be getting back into the habit. Putting new items into my wardrobe rotation has really helped me with the using things part.. I'm being much more creative rather than throwing new things in a drawer after I use them once and then going back to my regulars lol.  Through the months I've been in this thread.. an INVENTORY is the single thing people have said helped them the most. So I think you're right on track there! Post your numbers if you feel comfortable, I think that helps too!


  Lol I don't have that many palettes, maybe 12 total. But it sure feels that way sometimes. I'm more than happy to post here, I'm pretty serious about not spending $200-300 a month at Sephora and the like. Its my money, but it really shouldn't be going there.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ok girlies.... It's JUNE! It's official! Summer's almost here! We've made it through a good chunk of 2014!
> 
> Over in the Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread, @Medgal07 has posted the new Theme for the month of June, and I love it! It's a "bright lipstick color of the week" theme! I think a lot of use could get on board for a new challenge!
> So I thought I'd post her schedule here too. This is just the guideline they are following, but feel free to modify however you'd like. She also gives example colors to give you ideas. These are not required, obviously! If you participate, maybe swing by her thread and let them know what look you're doing! They are so fun and sweet over there!
> ...


  It's a great challenge, but I'm fairly safe... I have no Bright Pinks, no Bright Corals, only one Red - _Deeply Adored_ which isn't very bright, and no Bright Oranges. I do have almost all those Purples and then some and i wear them with great frequency. My first _Go For It_ is nearly used up, rare for me to use up a lipstick - one of only 5 lipsticks i've ever backed up.

  My personal theme for this month is Eye Shadows - step one, weeding out the ones that are weak, chalky, not long lasting, or colors i really won't wear.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

lilinah said:


> It's a great challenge, but I'm fairly safe... I have no Bright Pinks, no Bright Corals, only one Red - _Deeply Adored_ which isn't very bright, and no Bright Oranges. I do have almost all those Purples and then some and i wear them with great frequency. My first _Go For It_ is nearly used up, rare for me to use up a lipstick - one of only 5 lipsticks i've ever backed up.
> 
> My personal theme for this month is Eye Shadows - step one, weeding out the ones that are weak, chalky, not long lasting, or colors i really won't wear.


  YAY WEEDING! I don't know why but I'm obsessed with declutter videos.. Getting rid of the "weak" and then maybe later the "average" is the perfect way to make sure everything you have is a "love". Ultimately that's my goal for my stash. Where *every *thing is a *favorite* thing. Good luck with culling the herd.. may the strong survive!

  I also don't have many brights.. I have a bright red - Ronnie Red and now DG from Osbornes (not sure if that even counts lol). I'm going to keep on with my wardrobe challenge and change things out when I feel like it or get new stuff. I might do a bright nail polish challenge though.. I have some minis that I got rather than buying bold colors in full size.. Thought it was a brilliant idea at the time.. but I never wear them!! Yesterday I finally wore the mini OPI gwen bright pink I got. After having it for probably months. The struggle is real and ongoing.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 3, 2014)

lilinah said:


> It's a great challenge, but I'm fairly safe... I have no Bright Pinks, no Bright Corals, only one Red - _Deeply Adored_ which isn't very bright, and no Bright Oranges. I do have almost all those Purples and then some and i wear them with great frequency. My first _Go For It_ is nearly used up, rare for me to use up a lipstick - one of only 5 lipsticks i've ever backed up.
> 
> My personal theme for this month is Eye Shadows - step one, weeding out the ones that are weak, chalky, not long lasting, or colors i really won't wear.


  You can join the theme any way you'd like dear! Use what you have. There aren't really specific rules... just fun!! So bring your Purple Lippies and let's play!! xoxo


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Welcome new members & welcome back to not-so-new members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  When the back and forth starts in the threads, I get really uncomfortable - it actually has an effect on my anxiety, for some damn reason. People are too quick to get testy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> When the back and forth starts in the threads, I get really uncomfortable - it actually has an effect on my anxiety, for some damn reason.* People are too quick to get testy.*


  So true, I hate when things go from fun and friendly to snippy in a blink of an eye. I then just try to ignore it or leave the thread for a while and come back once I figure it's probably over and don't bother with back reading. lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So true, I hate when things go from fun and friendly to snippy in a blink of an eye. I then just try to ignore it or leave the thread for a while and come back once I figure it's probably over and don't bother with back reading. lol


  I just post Lion King gifs until I can't take it anymore, then I unsubscribe from everything to detox. Then new collections come out and the whole "Circle of Life" starts again..


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 3, 2014)

bump *


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So true, I hate when things go from fun and friendly to snippy in a blink of an eye. I then just try to ignore it or leave the thread for a while and come back once I figure it's probably over and don't bother with back reading. lol


  I'm a freak who always reads every post, no matter how far behind I am (it's the completionist in me - and you wonder why I'm in lowbuy LOL) which often means reading all the drama in a very compressed space of time compared to how long it actually took place over. Can definitely get uncomfortable but also very enlightening when you see it all together like that, and there are a few people I've maybe revised my opinion of a bit lately because of it. Seems some forget that there's a difference between snarky and bitchy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I'm a freak who always reads every post, no matter how far behind I am (it's the completionist in me - and you wonder why I'm in lowbuy LOL) which often means reading all the drama in a very compressed space of time compared to how long it actually took place over. Can definitely get uncomfortable but also very enlightening when you see it all together like that, and there are a few people I've maybe revised my opinion of a bit lately because of it. *Seems some forget that there's a difference between snarky and bitchy. *


  YES! THIS!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Understandable! It makes me anxious too. In the past year that I've been here I've had people get angry with me over the most *basic* things even.. and *I'm one of those people who usually goes out of my way to review things before I post to make sure they sound okay!* I can't imagine how many people would be down my throat if I talked like I normally do in person LOL. That's the Internet for you.
> 
> 
> I just post Lion King gifs until I can't take it anymore, then I unsubscribe from everything to detox. Then new collections come out and the whole "Circle of Life" starts again..


  I do the same thing. I remember when I first joined, I got jumped on because I had a different opinion than some of the members who had been here a while (kind of like what happened in the Osbourne thread), and I wasn't being rude in what I said, just sharing my opinion. I almost left the site. I'm glad now I didn't, but it most certainly was not a pleasant experience to get jumped on by multiple people at once.


----------



## Debbs (Jun 3, 2014)

I feel the same way but somehow I realize I have the power to de-escalate a potentially uncomfortable situation. I have been feeling depressed recently and its been manifested in agitation, low tolerance and frustration. People who don't know the flavor jumping into everything and everybody's business irks me so much. Because you talk a whole lot don't make you the boss of anyone. Luckily I am declawed. Some people just see the nice and naive sweet side but there is so much more to each of us than meets the eyes. Trying to keep that part of me suppressed and in check is so hard these days. Its not only knowing about make up its about also getting to know the folks you talk make up with IMO


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I'm a freak who always reads every post, no matter how far behind I am (it's the completionist in me - and you wonder why I'm in lowbuy LOL) which often means reading all the drama in a very compressed space of time compared to how long it actually took place over. Can definitely get uncomfortable but also very enlightening when you see it all together like that, and there are a few people I've maybe revised my opinion of a bit lately because of it. Seems some forget that there's a difference between snarky and bitchy.


  Agree with this whole post.. *from completionism to snarkiness*.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I feel the same way but somehow I realize I have the power to de-escalate a potentially uncomfortable situation. I have been feeling depressed recently and its been manifested in agitation, low tolerance and frustration. People who don't know the flavor jumping into everything and everybody's business irks me so much. Because you talk a whole lot don't make you the boss of anyone.* Luckily I am declawed.* Some people just see the nice and naive sweet side but there is so much more to each of us than meets the eyes. Trying to keep that part of me suppressed and in check is so hard these days. Its not only knowing about make up its about also getting to know the folks you talk make up with IMO








  You have that power because you're one of the sweetest ladies here and everyone knows it!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I feel the same way but somehow I realize I have the power to de-escalate a potentially uncomfortable situation. I have been feeling depressed recently and its been manifested in agitation, low tolerance and frustration. People who don't know the flavor jumping into everything and everybody's business irks me so much. Because you talk a whole lot don't make you the boss of anyone. Luckily I am declawed. Some people just see the nice and naive sweet side but there is so much more to each of us than meets the eyes. Trying to keep that part of me suppressed and in check is so hard these days. Its not only knowing about make up its *about also getting to know the folks you talk make up with IMO*


  Yes.. I know a few people I won't dare have an "opinion" around.. LOL. Sad but true. I was thinking about all of the poor new people here and how they have to adjust like they just got transferred to a new high school or something.. Your options are (1) be nice and join in - your comments will be misinterpreted anyway (2) blend into the background - you will be accused as a "user" (3) be a bitch and try to out-bitch the other bitches - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a feeling it's going to get silly over there again after the rest of the online launches happen, if I wasn't so excited to see people's swatches and looks I'd probably leave now and go back once I have my items to post my pics.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 

 

  I'm glad someone appreciated the Lion King pics.. lol. Felt like they kind of got buried between all of the crazy comments flying around!




  This is in Osbournes, right? Something for me to look forward to when I get there then! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I feel the same way but somehow I realize I have the power to de-escalate a potentially uncomfortable situation. I have been feeling depressed recently and its been manifested in agitation, low tolerance and frustration. People who don't know the flavor jumping into everything and everybody's business irks me so much. Because you talk a whole lot don't make you the boss of anyone. Luckily I am declawed. Some people just see the nice and naive sweet side but there is so much more to each of us than meets the eyes. Trying to keep that part of me suppressed and in check is so hard these days. *Its not only knowing about make up its about also getting to know the folks you talk make up with IMO*


  That's what I really like about Specktra, you have lots people who you share common ground with and you get the opportunity to chat with people you wouldn't normally. But it is also one of the things about it that can and does go sour from time to time as you have all these people who while they have things in common are also very different and when those worlds collide....watch out because it's about to get real awkward real fast.


----------



## Debbs (Jun 3, 2014)

I try so hard to be a lurker but my impulsive personality just won't let me.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> This is in Osbournes, right? Something for me to look forward to when I get there then! lol


  Yep! Enjoy. Lol.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yes.. I know a few people I won't dare have an "opinion" around.. LOL. Sad but true. I was thinking about all of the poor new people here and how they have to adjust like they just got transferred to a new high school or something.. Your options are (1) be nice and join in - your comments will be misinterpreted anyway (2) blend into the background - you will be accused as a "user" (3) be a bitch and try to out-bitch the other bitches - GOOD LUCK!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 Actually that's kind of an advantage to being 200 pages behind - I see so much that if I was there at the time I'd butt in over but because the thread has already moved on so far there's literally no point, all I'd be doing is dragging things back out of the mud, so it keeps me in check.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's my dilemma too.. and you KNOW it's gonna get silly. I unsubscribed but I'll probably peek in and just click on the picture gallery rather than reading through the thread.
> 
> 
> Yep! Enjoy. Lol.


  Good idea!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's my dilemma too.. and you KNOW it's gonna get silly. I unsubscribed but I'll probably peek in and just click on the picture gallery rather than reading through the thread.
> 
> 
> Yep! Enjoy. Lol.


That's a great idea. Plus based on what I've seen so far... I'm so glad I didn't cave...


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's my dilemma too.. and you KNOW it's gonna get silly. I unsubscribed but I'll probably peek in and just click on the picture gallery rather than reading through the thread.   Yep! Enjoy. Lol.


  Osbournes got nasty really quickly...I felt really bad and got out of there.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol I don't have that many palettes, maybe 12 total. But it sure feels that way sometimes. I'm more than happy to post here, I'm pretty serious about not spending $200-300 a month at Sephora and the like. Its my money, but it really shouldn't be going there.


  Do a running total. The number will really shock you, and it will slow you down. $300 a month is $3,600 a year, which is a lot to spend on makeup. And if you aren't keeping track, it's likelier to be more than that. Better to know you're near $3,000 half-way during the year, and slow yourself WAY down, than look back when it's too late and realize you spent $5,000 on makeup or more in just one year!  You have to track drugstore MU too, since that adds up to more than you think.  My rule is even if I buy more than I should, I have to track it. No exceptions. Doing this with weight loss, too, and it's helping me curb my bad habits. Still very far from perfect, but as long as I track, it holds me in check at least a little bit. And something is better than nothing. I'm firmly of the philosophy of don't let perfection be the enemy of the good. Perfect isn't sustainable but doing better is.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Welcome new members & welcome back to not-so-new members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I guess that would be me, lol.
  I guess those big collection releases have some people stressed so they can overreact easily, which is annyoing for everyone else. Plus certain people kinda trolling where I believe I'm the only one who notices/knows...  long story. Before my mod days, but still annyoing. I know I shouldn't let the dislike for one person get to me. I'm definitely trying my best to keep it nice and to calm the situation down when it gets a little heated. I would hope that everyone knows that they can always PM me, or any other mod, if they feel the need to talk about anything or have any questions... 
  Or if you have any personal questions, no need to PM others about me, you can ask me directly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I won't rip your head off... unless I'm heavily PMSing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  In other news, I'm pretty proud of myself for sticking to my MAC collection low-buy. If I'm not forgetting anything, it's still just three LE items this year so far!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 3 items so far--that's super! I am envious!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 3, 2014)

I've felt anxious thinking about whether I should or shouldn't buy something, makeup included. I've felt guilt from overspending, making me anxious about my life choices.  Im increasingly aware of it, I don't think it does anyone any favours to pretend that shopping for non essentials like makeup isn't an emotionally fuelled experience, because it is.  Im trying to step away from hype because reading about people trying to make crazy haul orders isn't where im at at all.  I like to think im a helpful person, so I see snarkiness as unnecessary, but then were all different in our ways for different reasons.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I hope not... Not gonna lie, I have a little trouble keeping up with the threads in the last couple of days as I don't feel too good and the threads are moving fast, so it takes quiete some energy reading all of it. Haven't caught up with the Osbourne thread yet.
> 
> 
> I guess that would be me, lol.
> ...


  That's awesome Naynadine!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Lol I hope you're exaggerating.. but you never know on Specktra!
> 
> Good for you! I've been lax on updating my inventory with new purchases (probably because I know it makes me want to slow down and I wanted to be in haul mode) BUT I will be getting back into the habit. Putting new items into my wardrobe rotation has really helped me with the using things part.. I'm being much more creative rather than throwing new things in a drawer after I use them once and then going back to my regulars lol.
> 
> Through the months I've been in this thread.. an INVENTORY is the single thing people have said helped them the most. So I think you're right on track there! Post your numbers if you feel comfortable, I think that helps too!


  Updating my spreadsheets is like my favorite part of hauling. It's the only proper organizing I've been able to do with my makeup because my room is in shambles. Almost all of my makeup is just sitting in empty Sephora/Ulta boxes while I declutter and organize the other junk in the room... Which of course leaves me using the same few things over and over again. I started an inventory spreadsheet since I only just started tracking my purchases last year, but that one is taking a lot longer to get up to date. Soon!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's awesome Naynadine!


  Thank you Naomi


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I already suck at this low buy. Just ordered 2 palettes. I need an intervention. Oy vey!


  Just hit the reset button girl lol. I've gotten a few items, but think I'm done for a minute.  I'm looking at those purchases for good grades lol Hey...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just unsubscribed from Osbournes. Got the lip swatches I was waiting for and...


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Updating my spreadsheets is like my favorite part of hauling. It's the only proper organizing I've been able to do with my makeup because my room is in shambles. Almost all of my makeup is just sitting in empty Sephora/Ulta boxes while I declutter and organize the other junk in the room... Which of course leaves me using the same few things over and over again. I started an inventory spreadsheet since I only just started tracking my purchases last year, but that one is taking a lot longer to get up to date. Soon!


  Whoa...a spreadsheet for organizing makeup. Why did I never think of that?!? That'll really help me   I'm actually fairly good with money, I save, I'm able to somewhat provide for myself, its just lately with makeup I've been buying just to buy. And its not who I am. Don't get me wrong, I love wearing blush and having options...but its gotten out of control for me and I'm changing it


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 




  Why in the world does anyone get "anxious" about cosmetics?  there is something intrinsically wrong with people who get upset about cosmetics.  Let's be honest.. it's not life, liberty or the pursuit of happiness.


I think many things are posted easily and off the cuff... and many of the "old timers" or "veterans" are usually for the most part, very amenable to responding to questions be they what they may be.  It does get irksome sometimes when people who just joined ask questions which are easily found either online or in the thread itself.  There is no need for insults, or trying to put others down. I don't see many people (the veterans ) doing that.  In fact, any of us try to help as much as possible. 

  So what is the crux of this bellyaching?  Basic things,, I think if you are going to pay money (your own) to buy a product, you should research it *yourself.  don't rely on other's opinions or other's ideas. you should by now know what you want and how to get it.  Forget Specktra exists and do your due diligence. The most I can ever do is suggest something.. but it is ultimately their choice.  If we have total newbies who join and want a full breakdown of what to buy or not to buy it.. well, they might get jumped.  Or so it might feel to them.  Maybe their skin is too soft for the internet.  *

*From this low buy thread, most of us have been absent and buying like crazy from other threads.. and now we come in here to gripe.*

*i think it's time to grow up a bit.*

*and, unlike Debbs, i have not been declawed.*

*make of this what you will... I too need detox (no lion kings or what not) just common sense will do.*



  It's not the makeup, it's the back and forth bickering. It's always made me anxious. I can't stand it. I don't do confrontation well lol


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 3, 2014)

[quote name="HerGreyness" url="/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/7080#post_2665068"]  Why in the world does anyone get "anxious" about cosmetics?  there is something intrinsically wrong with people who get upset about cosmetics.  Let's be honest.. it's not life, liberty or the pursuit of happiness.    I think many things are posted easily and off the cuff... and many of the "old timers" or "veterans" are usually for the most part, very amenable to responding to questions be they what they may be.  It does get irksome sometimes when people who just joined ask questions which are easily found either online or in the thread itself.  There is no need for insults, or trying to put others down. I don't see many people (the veterans ) doing that.  In fact, any of us try to help as much as possible.   So what is the crux of this bellyaching?  Basic things,, I think if you are going to pay money (your own) to buy a product, you should research it *yourself.  don't rely on other's opinions or other's ideas. you should by now know what you want and how to get it.  Forget Specktra exists and do your due diligence. The most I can ever do is suggest something.. but it is ultimately their choice.  If we have total newbies who join and want a full breakdown of what to buy or not to buy it.. well, they might get jumped.  Or so it might feel to them.  Maybe their skin is too soft for the internet.  * *From this low buy thread, most of us have been absent and buying like crazy from other threads.. and now we come in here to gripe.* *i think it's time to grow up a bit.* *and, unlike Debbs, i have not been declawed.* *make of this what you will... I too need detox (no lion kings or what not) just common sense will do.* [/quote] AMEN! It's just makeup, girl please, get over it. I refuse to get anxious or upset about makeup. Steal for that matter to, as I've been swap lifted ...smh. I've had a couple ppl on her be rude, but like Jigga,  I got 99 problems but a ___ ain't one. So appreciate all you lovely ladies in here. Plus it's not that big of a deal, I got kids if I was worry or be anxious lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I hope not... Not gonna lie, I have a little trouble keeping up with the threads in the last couple of days as I don't feel too good and the threads are moving fast, so it takes quiete some energy reading all of it. Haven't caught up with the Osbourne thread yet.
> 
> I guess that would be me, lol.
> I guess those big collection releases have some people stressed so they can overreact easily, which is annyoing for everyone else. Plus certain people kinda trolling where I believe I'm the only one who notices/knows...  long story. Before my mod days, but still annyoing. I know I shouldn't let the dislike for one person get to me. I'm definitely trying my best to keep it nice and to calm the situation down when it gets a little heated. I would hope that everyone knows that they can always PM me, or any other mod, if they feel the need to talk about anything or have any questions...
> ...


  To clarify, I wasn't talking about the existence of the secret pm system. I support that completely! My only problem is the open flaunting of the system that is supposedly secret.. lol. It doesn't make sense to me, and seems to only serve the purpose of creating tension. And trust me, the trolling is noticeable even for those who have no idea what the situation was!

  I've noticed you trying to calm things down, kudos for that! I'm not sure there's any resolution.. there will always be personalities that clash and the Internet just exacerbates that.

  GOOD JOB on the 3 LE items! You're my hero!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *@HerGreyness It's not the cosmetics we were necessarily talking about being anxious about - although I think that's a legitimate problem for some people - just the culture in the threads. For whatever reason, tensions always start to run high at certain points. I completely agree with everything you've said about due diligence. I can also see where some of the new members are coming from. However, neither of those points are really at issue for me. My main complaint is that I needed a break from the cycle - and I don't think that's an unreasonable thing to say. I'm sure you can understand that it's exhausting reading the same comments over and over again. This is the first time I've tried to keep up with a few major threads at a time and I got burnt out really fast. That's all.*
> 
> *Also, I've tried to keep up with this thread while I've been making purchases, but I don't see it as abandoning the thread and coming back only to complain. (I hope everyone would call me out on it if that's what it seems like I'm doing.) I'm just getting myself back on track and talking out what went wrong and how I can do better next time, with people who may be feeling the same things. That's exactly what this thread is for IMO. *
> 
> ...


  Exactly! You said it much better than I could.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157* 

 
  It's not the makeup, it's the back and forth bickering. It's always made me anxious. I can't stand it. I don't do confrontation well lol



  It makes me anxious in the way that neighbors hoarding bags of garbage on their lawns makes me anxious.. You just watch them pile up and shudder..


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Do a running total. The number will really shock you, and it will slow you down. $300 a month is $3,600 a year, which is a lot to spend on makeup. And if you aren't keeping track, it's likelier to be more than that. Better to know you're near $3,000 half-way during the year, and slow yourself WAY down, than look back when it's too late and realize you spent $5,000 on makeup or more in just one year!  You have to track drugstore MU too, since that adds up to more than you think.  My rule is even if I buy more than I should, I have to track it. No exceptions. Doing this with weight loss, too, and it's helping me curb my bad habits. Still very far from perfect, but as long as I track, it holds me in check at least a little bit. And something is better than nothing. I'm firmly of the philosophy of don't let perfection be the enemy of the good. Perfect isn't sustainable but doing better is.


  I'm an accountant... Trust me I know exactly where my money is and how much I've spent. Unfortunately I went through a pretty nasty quarter life crisis and still going through it and makeup became my little escape. It always made me feel awesome to have a new blush or eye shadow and play with new looks. Its still okay to do that, but I need to channel my feelings into something productive


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks to skipping Osbournes, I was able to get a back-up of Enchanted One!!!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

This has certainly taught me a lesson... Because I didn't buy some things that I liked but more wanted for the "must have ALL the lipsticks" vibe, I was able to get something I know I will use. I was afraid I would have to hoard my Enchanted One because it was just too perfect a nude, and now I don't. Thank you ladies for your encouragement!!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This has certainly taught me a lesson... Because I didn't buy some things that I liked but more wanted for the "must have ALL the lipsticks" vibe, I was able to get something I know I will use. I was afraid I would have to hoard my Enchanted One because it was just too perfect a nude, and now I don't. Thank you ladies for your encouragement!!!!


  That is such a success story!! LOVE IT!






  I feel that way about MB.. there are a couple of things I'm on the fence about.. but FALL IS COMING. AND WINTER. And so on. There will always be new shiny.. and down the road there might be that perfect item that's worth holding out for!


----------



## Debbs (Jun 3, 2014)

Is it me or the cattiness and nastiness seems to manifest in primarily  the Mac threads?  Can't afford to buy only high end stuff but in most cases there appear to be more class, decorum and civility. The Mac price points tend to bring out all kind of unsavory characters. Not everyone but its a observation that the high end threads seems a bit "different" in a good polished sophisticated way.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Can't afford to buy only high end stuff but in most cases there appear to be more class, decorum and civility. The Mac price points tend to bring out all kind of unsavory characters. Not everyone but its a observation that the high end threads seems a bit "different" in a good polished sophisticated way.


I can't speak for the high end threads, but the threads that are not collection focused do tend to be friendlier.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Can't afford to buy only high end stuff but in most cases there appear to be more class, decorum and civility. The Mac price points tend to bring out all kind of unsavory characters. Not everyone but its a observation that the high end threads seems a bit "different" in a good polished sophisticated way.


  That's an interesting observation.. I don't go in too many other threads often so I can't comment on that but I could see it. And I agree with @CrimsonQuill157, the threads not based on a collection seem to be significantly more civil.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't speak for the high end threads, but the threads that are not collection focused do tend to be friendlier.





Debbs said:


> Is it me or the cattiness and nastiness seems to manifest in primarily  the Mac threads?  Can't afford to buy only high end stuff but in most cases there appear to be more class, decorum and civility. The Mac price points tend to bring out all kind of unsavory characters. Not everyone but its a observation that the high end threads seems a bit "different" in a good polished sophisticated way.


  I think it might also be because it's a very "gotta catch'em all" mentality


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @HerGreyness  It's not the cosmetics we were necessarily talking about being anxious about - although I think that's a legitimate problem for some people - just the culture in the threads. For whatever reason, tensions always start to run high at certain points. I completely agree with everything you've said about due diligence. I can also see where some of the new members are coming from. However, neither of those points are really at issue for me. My main complaint is that I needed a break from the cycle - and I don't think that's an unreasonable thing to say. I'm sure you can understand that it's exhausting reading the same comments over and over again. This is the first time I've tried to keep up with a few major threads at a time and I got burnt out really fast. That's all.  Also, I've tried to keep up with this thread while I've been making purchases, but I don't see it as abandoning the thread and coming back only to complain. (I hope everyone would call me out on it if that's what it seems like I'm doing.) I'm just getting myself back on track and talking out what went wrong and how I can do better next time, with people who may be feeling the same things. That's exactly what this thread is for IMO.   Quote:  To clarify, I wasn't talking about the existence of the secret pm system. I support that completely! My only problem is the open flaunting of the system that is supposedly secret.. lol. It doesn't make sense to me, and seems to only serve the purpose of creating tension. And trust me, the trolling is noticeable even for those who have no idea what the situation was!  I've noticed you trying to calm things down, kudos for that! I'm not sure there's any resolution.. there will always be personalities that clash and the Internet just exacerbates that.  GOOD JOB on the 3 LE items! You're my hero!


  100% agree.   I don't think anyone comes here to gripe, but when we're here this feels a safe haven so we are comfortable letting off some steam when we feel we need to without taking it out on anyone on the other threads.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Can't afford to buy only high end stuff but in most cases there appear to be more class, decorum and civility. The Mac price points tend to bring out all kind of unsavory characters. Not everyone but its a observation that the high end threads seems a bit "different" in a good polished sophisticated way.


  It's because with those other brands you can take your time if you want to buy something, whereas with MAC you have to stalk and even lose sleep if you want to get certain items. Plus they launch what feels like 10 collections each month. Add confusing release dates, cancelled orders, etc... MAC has people on the edge of sanity, lol.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't speak for the high end threads, but the threads that are not collection focused do tend to be friendlier.


  I think you're right, it's not a price point issue so much as a LE, time-pressured collection issue. Buying Mac LE is by it's nature a competitive business and although we're all here to be part of a community, it's inevitable that the competition spills over here when the heat is most on.


----------



## Debbs (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow, all nice and well put responses! Thanks everyone. No other thread beat TLB. We can definitely teach "class" here, lol


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm an accountant... Trust me I know exactly where my money is and how much I've spent. Unfortunately I went through a pretty nasty quarter life crisis and still going through it and makeup became my little escape. It always made me feel awesome to have a new blush or eye shadow and play with new looks. Its still okay to do that, but I need to channel my feelings into something productive


[quote   I am sorry if my comment came off as critical of you. I was just trying to be helpful, not critical. I was speaking about my own experience, so any criticism  you may have perceived was directed at myself, if anyone, not you.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> [quote   I am sorry if my comment came off as critical of you. I was just trying to be helpful, not critical. I was speaking about my own experience, so any criticism  you may have perceived was directed at myself, if anyone, not you.


  Oh no, please don't take my comment as harsh either. Constructive criticism is always welcome by myself and I hope I didn't offend you. And I appreciate your help and ideas and I respect your stories and your journey.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 


  Debbs, as you know I am an equal opportunity buyer. I buy from MAC when I want a product in a nice casing, otherwise I don't really need to.  I do buy from Chanel, Armani, TF and others, and have noticed as you said that there is more class, more decorum and civility.. that said, there is SO MUCH decorum and civility that many times I post a question (since I don't work with Chanel or Armani, but do with TF sometimes) and  rarely do I get a response. No skin off my nose. I know where to look.   So, I feel more in my metier in MAC threads.  The chill in HE MU  is tangible sometimes.. and it's how I do not wish to treat any ladies on the MAC threads.  Nor do I ever treat anyone in a derrogatory manner, make fun or look for problems.  But I have been insulted in the MAC threads and that's not something I relish coming in here for.  I won't go into details but frankly it's tedious and boring.

  I do understand @jennyap  that the general  cycle of MAC is quite crazy.. but that's MAC. And that's how it's marketed and how it will be in future. I know I had a to try to get a Chanel Notorius Blush. which was LE last year.  I had to sell a boobie for that.. but I did it.  And I am still alive and not yet totally crazy.
  '
  I think it's best for me at this point .. since my perception is that having been a person who has been here for a while, and that "secret pms" have been sent to me, or from me, that I not post for awhile. Other's who send or receive pms, are totally free to do so.  Again, if you have such thin skin, then the internet is not for you.  Frankly, it should be nobody's business what pms are sent to or from me.  I would not accept that kind of imposition on real life, or on the internet.

  For now, I will be out for awhile.. and many of you.. will be glad.  I need some real time off and don't need either low buy, no buy or any buy for anything.  I am essentially a fulfilled person, who calls a spade a spade.

  best of luck to all.



@HerGreyness, I hope you didn't take any of my comments personally. I am not trying to attack anyone who sends or receives pms as I explained to @Naynadine. My only issue was that I see that as soon as someone posts an "I'll send you a pm about it" message on the threads, people get up in arms about it.. so it just doesn't seem productive to me. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Oh no, please don't take my comment as harsh either. Constructive criticism is always welcome by myself and I hope I didn't offend you. And I appreciate your help and ideas and I respect your stories and your journey.


  Thanks, no worries.  Reading my comment over, I could see how it could have come off that way, so wanted to clarify. I am not too happy about my running total to date, so need to take my own advice about pulling back halfway through the year! I am one of the falling off the wagon lately ladies HG was talking about, so need to get back on track myself.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

[quote name="HerGreyness" url="/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/7080#post_2665335"]   I do understand @jennyap   that the general  cycle of MAC is quite crazy.. but that's MAC. And that's how it's marketed and how it will be in future. I know I had a to try to get a Chanel Notorius Blush. which was LE last year.  I had to sell a boobie for that.. but I did it.  And I am still alive and not yet totally crazy. ' I think it's best for me at this point .. since my perception is that having been a person who has been here for a while, and that "secret pms" have been sent to me, or from me, that I not post for awhile. Other's who send or receive pms, are totally free to do so.  Again, if you have such thin skin, then the internet is not for you.  *Frankly, it should be nobody's business what pms are sent to or from me*.  I would not accept that kind of imposition on real life, or on the internet.  For now, I will be out for awhile.. and many of you.. will be glad.  I need some real time off and don't need either low buy, no buy or any buy for anything.  I am essentially a fulfilled person, who calls a spade a spade.  best of luck to all. [/quote]  HG if anyone knows that it's surely you!  I was just giving my own perception of why those threads have a different feel. It won't keep me away, I know what to expect, and I wouldn't sell a boobie for anything, least not makeup    Far be it from me to speak for Veronika but I thought her point about the PMs - and I don't know who if anyone she was referring to - is exactly that, that they're nobody's business, so why does anyone other than the parties involved need to even know they exist? When people post publicly that they're going to PM some on it comes across a bit "I know something you all don't and I won't share it but I still want you to know I know it" regardless of the fact that it's probably not meant like that.  Eta curse my flaky internet connection tonight, seems like I'm always coming in too late!  Forgot to say, I really don't think anyone here would be glad to see any one else of us stay away.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Far be it from me to speak for Veronika but I thought her point about the PMs - and I don't know who if anyone she was referring to - is exactly that, that they're nobody's business, so why does anyone other than the parties involved need to even know they exist? When people post publicly that they're going to PM some on it comes across a bit "I know something you all don't and I won't share it but I still want you to know I know it" regardless of the fact that it's probably not meant like that.


 @jennyap, thank you for explaining that better than me. That's exactly what I meant, and I wasn't referring to anyone specifically! It just didn't make sense to me to publicly post that you'll send someone a pm.. they will find out that you've sent them a pm when they receive it.. lol.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Welcome new members & welcome back to not-so-new members.   I'm so happy this thread is more active again.  Loving the challenges people are posting. @PixieDancer  another vote for you to keep posting your challenge! I really enjoyed seeing what you used. @jennyap  I like your challenge too! Reminds me of those closet challenges where you turn the hangers backwards. When I did a "use all the things" couple months ago it really opened my eyes to how much I had and how many days I could go without repetition. Good luck!  I've been working on unsubscribing from as many threads as possible.. Finally got down to 6!: Moody Blooms (for Black Ivy fluidline), Simpsons (curiosity), Collections Calendar (fear of missing out), Early Buzz (curiosity), TEAMLOWBUY (OBVIOUSLY  ), and just added Theme Makeup (inspiration).  I've always believed in reducing the elements in your life that affect you in a negative way, but I've been failing to apply that to this forum. I love talking to people who have the same interests, but the roller coaster of threads is becoming too much for me and outweighing the fun. From the rush of it being up, to the lists and "double dipping" that goes on when people see what everyone else bought, to not-so-secret pms, to the items selling out, to people getting upset that they missed out, to people starting unnecessary drama.. and just the *sheer repetitiveness* of it all. It's not my style and I don't really fit in with that cycle. Thought about it a lot before bed last night and I'm over it - or at the very least I need an extended break. Subscribing until the collection releases and then unsubscribing before all the madness starts will have to be my compromise I think. I'll miss the awesome looks people do with their new items but I can always check out FOTD posts or the theme makeup thread right?   I'm so glad that we're all feeling similar about needing to take a step back. It's been kind of an overwhelming couple of weeks here.. I know I've been swept up in it as well.. I'm partly thrilled because I've discovered some things I never thought I'd enjoy (metallic glosses & bronzer). BUT, now that I have them I want to make sure I give them as much love as I thought I would when I bought them.


Well saided I deleted some threads for the same reason I just what to say sometimes  LET IT GO ITS JUST MAKEUP something that's supposed to be fun can go to the left real quick and I just don't have time of patience for all that mess


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Is it me or the cattiness and nastiness seems to manifest in primarily  the Mac threads?  Can't afford to buy only high end stuff but in most cases there appear to be more class, decorum and civility. The Mac price points tend to bring out all kind of unsavory characters. Not everyone but its a observation that the high end threads seems a bit "different" in a good polished sophisticated way.


so true


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't really know what's been going on in terms of drama in other threads lately,  but I guess all the limited supply can bring out people's issues, coupled with the relative anonymity of the internet. This thread is generally a haven of sanity, though, and I would hate to see anyone leave, although of course I appreciate some might want to take a break from time to time.   Sometimes it feels a little like we're pioneering an online group therapy session in here, so we should expect a few bumps, I suppose! And it can be hard to communicate precisely when we can't read people's facial expressions or hear the tone of their voices, which are obvious limitations of the Internet. But I think everyone means well, in this thread, at least.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 3, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> AMEN! It's just makeup, girl please, get over it. I refuse to get anxious or upset about makeup. Steal for that matter to, as I've been swap lifted ...smh. I've had a couple ppl on her be rude, but like Jigga,  I got 99 problems but a ___ ain't one. So appreciate all you lovely ladies in here. Plus it's not that big of a deal, I got kids if I was worry or be anxious lol.


Lmbo same here same here the truest I ever heard


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks to skipping Osbournes, I was able to get a back-up of Enchanted One!!!!! ompom: :cheer: ompom:


  Yaay! And I was able to get Goddess of the Sea ompom:


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't been posting much because makeup is a fun pastime for me. There's frequently very little to call fun about far too many of the threads. Drama and angst are not my idea of a good time. I'm just way too old for nonsense and I think I'm just out of patience; it's just makeup.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

I know I'm going to miss seeing you in the threads @HerGreyness!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 3, 2014)

ummmmmm @hergreyness don't go noooooooo we need u here I love all your viewpoint u always be right on


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I haven't been posting much because makeup is a fun pastime for me. There's frequently very little to call fun about far too many of the threads. Drama and angst are not my idea of a good time. I'm just way too old for nonsense and I think I'm just out of patience; it's just makeup.


  That was a way more succinct way of putting it than my post.. Lol. Totally agree.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree with all of you! It's just makeup and it should be fun.  Also I've noticed recently some negativity (for lack of another word) against new people. It makes me a little sad to be honest because this is supposed to be a fun community where we share our love for makeup and welcome new members. I know some questions can be repetitive but we were all new members once and felt a little lost. We need to be more patient and understanding. Sometimes I feel in high school all over again lol That's why I don't comment a lot on some threads :/ And I agree with [@]Audrey C[/@] drama and angst is not fun at all!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

Totally OT (what's new lately hehe) but has anyone else been having problems with not getting notifications? I'm set up to be notified of likes/mentions/quotes/replies but only seem to get them sporadically, grr.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Totally OT (what's new lately hehe) but has anyone else been having problems with not getting notifications? I'm set up to be notified of likes/mentions/quotes/replies but only seem to get them sporadically, grr.


  I've noticed that too since about last week or so.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Totally OT (what's new lately hehe) but has anyone else been having problems with not getting notifications? I'm set up to be notified of likes/mentions/quotes/replies but only seem to get them sporadically, grr.


  I am having the same problem :/


----------



## liba (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Totally OT (what's new lately hehe) but has anyone else been having problems with not getting notifications? I'm set up to be notified of likes/mentions/quotes/replies but only seem to get them sporadically, grr.


  I've never gotten notifications ever. I assume it's because I'm using Safari in OSX, rather than a mobile platform or Windows. I see it as a bit of a blessing - constantly getting Specktra updates ever 15 seconds would send me right to the loony bin.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 3, 2014)

liba said:


> I've never gotten notifications ever. I assume it's because I'm using Safari in OSX, rather than a mobile platform or Windows. I see it as a bit of a blessing - constantly getting Specktra updates ever 15 seconds would send me right to the loony bin.


  Lol! True!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

liba said:


> I've never gotten notifications ever. I assume it's because I'm using Safari in OSX, rather than a mobile platform or Windows. I see it as a bit of a blessing - constantly getting Specktra updates ever 15 seconds would send me right to the loony bin.


  Oh, I only have it set for direct stuff relating to my posts (so replies to me not every reply to a thread I'm subscribed to) or I'd go crazy too! But I do like to know when someone has liked/quoted my posts.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I agree with all of you! It's just makeup and it should be fun.  Also I've noticed recently some negativity (for lack of another word) against new people. It makes me a little sad to be honest because this is supposed to be a fun community where we share our love for makeup and welcome new members. I know some questions can be repetitive but we were all new members once and felt a little lost. We need to be more patient and understanding. Sometimes I feel in high school all over again lol That's why I don't comment a lot on some threads :/ And I agree with [@]Audrey C[/@] drama and angst is not fun at all!


  I hear what you're saying. It should be fun and sharing it's just not always the case. But there is so much positivity, too, like this thread!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *liba* 


*I know I'll miss you! Anyone with two rocks in the hopper would!! Bizarre internet drama is one of the most lame things in human history, though, so even though I love your feisty and humorous posts about life's randomness, I fully support you running without a second glance back. No need to bring crazy into your life and your friends are always here if you want them! I sure am!*



I second this! All of it. In fact, this whole situation saddens me greatly. Even though I could fill an entire page here, I won't say any more than I will miss you @HerGreyness, but I understand perfectly.
  All the best to you


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @jennyap , thank you for explaining that better than me. That's exactly what I meant, and I wasn't referring to anyone specifically! It just didn't make sense to me to publicly post that you'll send someone a pm.. they will find out that you've sent them a pm when they receive it.. lol.


  LoL isn't that what PM stands for Private Message-- I never understood why people post that they'll PM or I PM'd you....you're broadcasting it out to the world...


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 3, 2014)

@HerGreyness I'll be sorry to see you go.
I admit that this forum has helped keep me occupied and entertained through a very rough year. I don't know what happened in Osbournes, but as soon as that collection got posted on MAC's site early and people were posting quite rapidly, I had to escape the madness. I mean, I didn't even find a single item in the collection appealing so I have no idea why I was still following it. That being said, as you've all pointed out... it's just make up; a fun distraction from reality but some people are just too ready to tear into anyone for failure in the pursuit of something that doesn't really mean much in the grand scheme of things. Perhaps it's a lot of misplaced/misdirected emotion and the anonymity of the internet that contributes to this?
Whatever it is, it certainly brings out a lot of negativity and I am working hard in my personal life to not engage with that. Mindfulness meditation all the way. Choose your battles wisely because the energy is better spent elsewhere. 
Now, I'm sure there's a red lipstick asking to be put on for some prime time catching up on Game of Thrones.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LoL isn't that what PM stands for Private Message-- I never understood why people post that they'll PM or I PM'd you....you're broadcasting it out to the world...


  It's ridiculous. Don't say it... just do it.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 3, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I hear what you're saying. It should be fun and sharing it's just not always the case. But there is so much positivity, too, like this thread!


  Oh yes totally! I love Specktra and enjoy my time here


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm sorry to jump in but [@]HerGreyness[/@] must know why she said what she did, she's just expressing her feelings.  But perspective is a heck of a thing. What might be a joke to one might be rude to another. I try to be mindful of that.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, let's not drag this out in the thread any further.   If anyone has a problem with anyone else, please hash it out amongst yourselves via PM; leave everyone else out of it. If someone is breaking the rules, flag the post and we mods will deal with it. This thread is meant to be a supportive space, and I want to make sure it's kept that way.  Mercy buckets!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Yes, let's not drag this out in the thread any further.   If anyone has a problem with anyone else, please hash it out amongst yourselves via PM; leave everyone else out of it. If someone is breaking the rules, flag the post and we mods will deal with it. This thread is meant to be a supportive space, and I want to make sure it's kept that way.  Mercy buckets!


  Thank you Shelly!


----------



## kait0 (Jun 3, 2014)

Moving on..

  I want to make a pretty spreadsheet inventory that some of you guys have made. Did you do that on excel? I am spread-sheet illiterate so any tips on making one would be appreciated.  thanks!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

kait0 said:


> :wtf2:  Moving on..  I want to make a pretty spreadsheet inventory that some of you guys have made. Did you do that on excel? I am spread-sheet illiterate so any tips on making one would be appreciated.  thanks!


  Same here! I made one for my books a long time ago and got bored because it looked so blah... I need color and prettiness to keep up with something... My ADHD group mentor bought us all a planner - expensive one too - and I barely touched it because it was too boring. I felt bad but what can ya do?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 3, 2014)

kait0 said:


> :wtf2:  Moving on..  I want to make a pretty spreadsheet inventory that some of you guys have made. Did you do that on excel? I am spread-sheet illiterate so any tips on making one would be appreciated.  thanks!


  I just use Google Docs! I don't have any formulas set up or anything. I just divide everything by brand and enter details like where I got it, the date, the price, it's use, shade name, collection name, etc. Then I colorized things so I feel less guilty whenever I see yellow rows (gift cards (lol)). To get totals I just select the cells and the sum will show up in the lower right hand corner. I don't know how to jazz it up beyond that but it works for me!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well.  It takes me longer to catch up on these these days.  So many things going on.   If I go Back and read like I've tried to the last couple Of days, my initial inspiration goes away.  So I'll just put it out there: only one thing from Osbournes.  No lorde.  And a very short (and ongoing axing) at moody.     However : 3 pairs of shoes for the wedding : ceremony, daytime comfort and nighttime glam.  I'm prob going to reuse the last two tho.    I think I'm more in control.  And whereas I'm not posting as much, i AM reading this like a newspaper every day.  I'm aware of the struggles, the arguments, the happy news etc.  But again. When I'm done quoting everyone my phone wonks out and I end up w nothing. And no time to go back and post.   I'll go back to normalcy on a few days tho, til then: please ladies play nice. No accusing, no name calling, were all grown ups here. I


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

I use Excel and have a new sheet for each category: face, eyes, lips, cheeks, nails. On the left side I list brand and product name. Then I have spaces where I write each date I used something and on the right side I put a totals column for each month. Was helpful for seeing how many times I used things when I was doing those kind of challenges. Try putting one together and see what works for you. You can change it up as you go!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 3, 2014)

I totally posted my purchases spreadsheet! Whoops. My inventory one is still in the works but I have that one broken up into three sheets: eyes, lips, face. That's a really good idea, [@]veronikawithak[/@], to track use but I don't know how well I'd keep up with it!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I totally posted my purchases spreadsheet! Whoops. My inventory one is still in the works but I have that one broken up into three sheets: eyes, lips, face. That's a really good idea, [@]veronikawithak[/@], to track use but I don't know how well I'd keep up with it!


  I kept up with it for probably 6 months while I was in the purging stage.. it was great to see what I used and what could go! I haven't been using it lately since I've been using a smaller stash and rotating though.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ohhh I don't think I could handle totaling prices. I think I would cry when I realize just how much I have spent in the last few months. I dont know what happened to me, I used to be great with money and suddenly just went in a craze. Started with the Punk Couture collection and I was gone.   I've hesitated to set strict guidelines for myself because I know I would break them, and when I don't keep my goals, I start thinking negatively and it becomes a downward spiral. So I'm just trying to think about my purchases. At least so far I have not regretted a purchase.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ohhh I don't think I could handle totaling prices. I think I would cry when I realize just how much I have spent in the last few months. I dont know what happened to me, I used to be great with money and suddenly just went in a craze. Started with the Punk Couture collection and I was gone.   I've hesitated to set strict guidelines for myself because I know I would break them, and when I don't keep my goals, I start thinking negatively and it becomes a downward spiral. So I'm just trying to think about my purchases. At least so far I have not regretted a purchase.


  It can be a real struggle! Think about your recent victories (skipping Ozzy's) and use them as a stepping stone. Maybe you could start with # of items and work your way up to price totals? Small steps.  As with any addictive behavior there will be relapses but there will also be successes. Hold onto them and keep your goals in sight!


----------



## kanne (Jun 3, 2014)

I managed to not buy anything for the entire month of May - I didn't even notice! My streak was over today when I picked up an MSFN and a mascara to take overseas next week, but I did avoid the Alluring Aquatic display which came out here yesterday. I swatched Sea Worship and Lorelei, both of which I wanted, but they are so sparkly! It's an unusual finish (I have used the EDES before), because there is no glitter, but it is way too shimmery to be a satin finish either. It was an easy skip then, because I would only use them for going out, and as I am typing this, I realised that Lorelei is probably similar enough Chanel's Illusion D'Ombre in Initiation which I haven't used since I bought it! 

  I've been obsessed with watching beauty packing for travel videos on youtube lately. I said a few pages back when everyone was talking about it I'm going to try and only take a few items with me on my trip next week, so I might post pictures of what I am taking when I've packed. I'm going to try and use some things that sit unloved in my drawers, like my Bobbi Brown Smokey Cool palette. I never seem to reach for my palettes very often, I alway tend to grab the singles for some reason.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 3, 2014)

kanne said:


> I managed to not buy anything for the entire month of May - I didn't even notice! My streak was over today when I picked up an MSFN and a mascara to take overseas next week, but I did avoid the Alluring Aquatic display which came out here yesterday. I swatched Sea Worship and Lorelei, both of which I wanted, but they are so sparkly! It's an unusual finish (I have used the EDES before), because there is no glitter, but it is way too shimmery to be a satin finish either. It was an easy skip then, because I would only use them for going out, and as I am typing this, I realised that Lorelei is probably similar enough Chanel's Illusion D'Ombre in Initiation which I haven't used since I bought it!   I've been obsessed with watching beauty packing for travel videos on youtube lately. I said a few pages back when everyone was talking about it I'm going to try and only take a few items with me on my trip next week, so I might post pictures of what I am taking when I've packed. I'm going to try and use some things that sit unloved in my drawers, like my Bobbi Brown Smokey Cool palette. I never seem to reach for my palettes very often, I alway tend to grab the singles for some reason.


there's a lisa eldridge video I linked to in the theme makeup thread where she uses only three/four products. It's inspiring for how to make a look with few products...could be useful for packing strategy!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Totally OT (what's new lately hehe) but has anyone else been having problems with not getting notifications? I'm set up to be notified of likes/mentions/quotes/replies but only seem to get them sporadically, grr.


  Same here.  I'll get a notice that someone replied to a post, but never see the original post.  That isn't the worst because if I got notifications on EVERY post I'd probably never be able to catch up. But I do wish that I'd get one every time I'm quoted in a post.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> No worries.. you should see my original goals (lol) vs. the massive list of things I've bought this year.. eek! In fact, at the end of June I might post them as a 6 month review and an intervention of my own.  The main goal of this thread is *mindfulness* and the elusive *smart buy*. If you can recognize your buying patterns and start to evaluate them more.. the low buy part will come a lot easier. A stash inventory with hard numbers might help you a lot too! When you can see your collection - all of it - you're much more likely to find dupes and use things you already have rather than buy something new just to forget about it in a drawer. Keep at it! It's low buy, not no buy, for a reason.  :frenz:


  Very well put!   It's all about being aware of why you're buying and being honest With yourself.  I am noticing now what makes me want to buy, and if it's not because I've been planning on it, I wait until I decide if I really should spend money.  Sometimes there are emotional triggers that I need to deal with.


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jun 3, 2014)

Shoot, I've been crazy busy at work and haven't had time to drop in on #teamlowbuy and it looks as though I have missed a lot.   Group hugs to all. I love and appreciate everyone in this thread for their individual contributions.   I had an AA haul, got my vanity unpacked and reset after some serious purging and I've just been absolutely loving my stuff. Yesterday I wore Riri Woo to work and Flat Out Fabulous our for drinks, so I've apparently gotten a jump-start on theme month! I'll hop over there and introduce myself.   I've been sticking to my low-buy quite well. No random drugstore purchases, one Bite lipstick when I stopped in Sephora for eye makeup remover and nail polish remover. That's been my only sin to confess, and it was completely within my monthly budget.   I'm eyeing the blushes from Osbournes but we will see what staples I need this month. I'm really in love with reading carolinehirons.com for skincare tips and I want to pick up an acid exfoliator, so I might skip a blush.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 3, 2014)

Ummmmmmm what just happened? 

I also get tired of the MAC threads around launch time. or period.  All the speculation, then swatches, then stalking (which can be fun), but then all the belly aching "where's my tracking number", Where's my notice, where's this, to the bitching and moaning.  i go in to hear certain view points, but I'm been feeling this way since Betty and Veronica... 


  Now what just happened and why is Her Greyness taking a break?    I always miss you when you are gone miss lady, so don't stay away too long.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 3, 2014)

I lost my quote, but I was going to say, you can still participate in this Month's theme, even if you don't have brights.  You can do the colors of the week, but not brights.  OR you can flip it.  Do a bright shadow with a neutral lip. AND just using your products is the main point of that thread. So you're still in the theme if you are using your products.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, lots appears to have gone down in the last 5 days, just read the 200 odd posts that I was behind on. Moving swifty on an updated on:  30 days 30 lippies round 2!  Progress Summary : 4 OUT : 6 KEEP  Day 1   25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT Day 2   26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT Day 3   27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT Day 4   28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP Day 5   29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP Day 6   30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP Day 7   31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP Day 8   01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night  Day 9   02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP  I am aiming to cull a third of the lipsticks i trial this month, I do however need to focus on ones I am not sure about rather than doing what I did this weekend, which was wear tried and tested favorites!  I am going to pre-select 9 lippies for the next 9 days which are questionable and wear those!  I nearly got tempted by Osbornes, I am not subscribed to the threads but looked on Temptalia at the weekend and listed KYY, cheeky bugger and Peaches and Cream blushes and the Pedro Quad.  So this morning I gave myself a talking too:  I have bright pink lippies they are my favourite shade to wear but I have enough and don't need KYY!  Cheeky bugger reminds me of immortal flower, they are nowhere near dupes but the finishes/effects look similar enough for me to skip  As Liba said Peaches & Cream is like lovecloud which I have and love, so I don't need P&C!  Lemmings be gone! Instead I realised I have enough empties for 3 B2M lippies and a voucher for £10 off, so I think I may now research some perm lippies for my B2M and treat myself to something with the voucher once I have recategorised my stash at the end of the month against my ideal stash. But I must research and swatch the B2M's before committing I am working hard to reduce my lipstick stash down so only those truely deserving products are allowed in!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



I am aiming to cull a third of the lipsticks i trial this month, I do however need to focus on ones I am not sure about rather than doing what I did this weekend, which was wear tried and tested favorites!

I am going to pre-select 9 lippies for the next 9 days which are questionable and wear those!

I nearly got tempted by Osbornes, I am not subscribed to the threads but looked on Temptalia at the weekend and listed KYY, cheeky bugger and Peaches and Cream blushes and the Pedro Quad.
So this morning I gave myself a talking too:
I have bright pink lippies they are my favourite shade to wear but I have enough and don't need KYY!
Cheeky bugger reminds me of immortal flower, they are nowhere near dupes but the finishes/effects look similar enough for me to skip
As Liba said Peaches & Cream is like lovecloud which I have and love, so I don't need P&C!

Lemmings be gone! Instead I realised I have enough empties for 3 B2M lippies and a voucher for £10 off, so I think I may now research some perm lippies for my B2M and treat myself to something with the voucher once I have recategorised my stash at the end of the month against my ideal stash. But I must research and swatch the B2M's before committing I am working hard to reduce my lipstick stash down so only those truely deserving products are allowed in!


  You're doing really well!   My list for Osbournes was much the same as yours, plus DG, and I've reached broadly the same conclusions. I just got HGL which is very similar to KYY but in a finish I prefer. DG is matte - not my favourite, and I think might be too white-based for me, so I'll stick with Lavender Whip which is same colour family but much more wearable for me. Cheeky Bugger - I have IF, as you say close enough to skip. P&C - I don't have Lovecloud, but I'd far rather get that in pan than pay for P&C in special packaging, plus LC is perm so no rush to do that.   So at the moment I am holding firm for a total Osbournes skip.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 4, 2014)

liba said:


> I get kind of shocked at how some people egg each other on to buy in the collection threads. It's not rational, since none of them have actually seen or tried out the products first and often there aren't even any photos, or when there are, they're horribly inaccurate. I get particularly weirded out by people who DO have access to a store or counter buy who say they hate going into one and would rather just buy online. That is NO way to buy makeup, that you put on your face. If I can't at least see a product in person first, I'm not buying and I don't get one pang of regret about it. Those Melt lipsticks are a great example - the colors look so cool, but I instantly think about how some fragrances used in cosmetics are too strong (I can't bring myself to wear my EL Gunmetal illuminizer, even though the color is beautiful, because I can't handle that fragrance it uses at all through the day) and it stops me from buying every time. When they start selling in a store, THEN it'll be like the product actually is real for me and until then, it doesn't exist.   I actually saw the whole Osbourne collection on Sat. but just didn't have the time to write anything up and in the interim, I guess some of it went on sale, and the thread blew up. I can't even read through a fraction of the posts and feel like anything I say at this point will just get ignored in the frenzy. The collection was a lot better quality than I expected, overall, but if you're on a low buy, or even if you're not, there are things that have to be considered, rather than just dropping cash irresponsibly. I'll talk about it here in this thread, because at least here I feel like I'm dealing with rational people who recognize that tons of dupes and products that you have to "work" at, to make them look nice isn't the way to go.  The MSFs are not that great this time. On me, NC15, Sharon's works like a pretty bog-standard bronzer…it looks more orange in the pan than it does on the skin but it's got the sort of warmth that'd be better on skin tones that are more overtly olive than mine. The highlight part is very nice - barely sheeny, slightly champagne, but overall, it's not a universal product and majorly try before buy. Kelly's MSF is even more specialized - it looked bad on me. It's all matte, and is like an MSFN for NW18 or NW20 skin. It'd be somewhat of a perfect bronzer for someone that skin tone, but it's sheer, so anyone darker than that, it might act as a bit of a perfecter and that's about it. I was lucky to try both of them and the Pedro compact all back to back and the Pedro one looked so much better on me and could be used all over, unlike either of these on me, so it was a total no-brainer to see which was The One. It's actually harder to make up your mind between two products when neither are that great, than between three products when 2 are so-so and one is perfect. For anyone, out of the 3, only one will be the best and you would never in a million years know which one (IF ANY) will be the one unless you try them on your face.  Also, I have to point out that most people here don't wear bronzer on a daily basis anyways, so if you already bought a bronzer or two this year, do you need any more at all? There is a collection of CC Bronzers I got to see too, that come in both compact and tube and are in Golden, Refined Golden and a new, red toned shade called Amber, that's like a cooler, slightly deeper Lush Light Bronze. The tube ones are slightly different in color than the compact ones, but they're all much less orange than the powder versions, by far. The compacts, in particular, are very very nice, with a great smooth dewey finish. If you really seriously need a bronzer, these are waaaaay better than the Osbourne MSFs, although obviously, in person, there will always be one particular product that will jump out at you as being the best. This is how to shop for makeup.


  I love you. That's all I got.   





PixieDancer said:


> Ok girlies.... It's JUNE! It's official! Summer's almost here! We've made it through a good chunk of 2014!  Over in the Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread, @Medgal07  has posted the new Theme for the month of June, and I love it! It's a "bright lipstick color of the week" theme! I think a lot of use could get on board for a new challenge! So I thought I'd post her schedule here too. This is just the guideline they are following, but feel free to modify however you'd like. She also gives example colors to give you ideas. These are not required, obviously! If you participate, maybe swing by her thread and let them know what look you're doing! They are so fun and sweet over there!  Copied and Pasted from @Medgal07 :  [COLOR=800080]June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=800080]June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]
> ...


  I was rocking Eden Rouge yesterday while at jury duty! I'm down with brights.    





veronikawithak said:


> Welcome new members & welcome back to not-so-new members.   I'm so happy this thread is more active again.  Loving the challenges people are posting. @PixieDancer  another vote for you to keep posting your challenge! I really enjoyed seeing what you used. @jennyap  I like your challenge too! Reminds me of those closet challenges where you turn the hangers backwards. When I did a "use all the things" couple months ago it really opened my eyes to how much I had and how many days I could go without repetition. Good luck!  I've been working on unsubscribing from as many threads as possible.. Finally got down to 6!: Moody Blooms (for Black Ivy fluidline), Simpsons (curiosity), Collections Calendar (fear of missing out), Early Buzz (curiosity), TEAMLOWBUY (OBVIOUSLY  ), and just added Theme Makeup (inspiration).  I've always believed in reducing the elements in your life that affect you in a negative way, but I've been failing to apply that to this forum. I love talking to people who have the same interests, but the roller coaster of threads is becoming too much for me and outweighing the fun. From the rush of it being up, to the lists and "double dipping" that goes on when people see what everyone else bought, to not-so-secret pms, to the items selling out, to people getting upset that they missed out, to people starting unnecessary drama.. and just the *sheer repetitiveness* of it all. It's not my style and I don't really fit in with that cycle. Thought about it a lot before bed last night and I'm over it - or at the very least I need an extended break. Subscribing until the collection releases and then unsubscribing before all the madness starts will have to be my compromise I think. I'll miss the awesome looks people do with their new items but I can always check out FOTD posts or the theme makeup thread right?   I'm so glad that we're all feeling similar about needing to take a step back. It's been kind of an overwhelming couple of weeks here.. I know I've been swept up in it as well.. I'm partly thrilled because I've discovered some things I never thought I'd enjoy (metallic glosses & bronzer). BUT, now that I have them I want to make sure I give them as much love as I thought I would when I bought them.


  That's why I was cracking up with the Lion King stuff. I had to bring a Rerun into the mix, but that joke died once I had to explain it. Womp womp.   





jennyap said:


> I'm a freak who always reads every post, no matter how far behind I am (it's the completionist in me - and you wonder why I'm in lowbuy LOL) which often means reading all the drama in a very compressed space of time compared to how long it actually took place over. Can definitely get uncomfortable but also very enlightening when you see it all together like that, and there are a few people I've maybe revised my opinion of a bit lately because of it. Seems some forget that there's a difference between snarky and bitchy.


  I read every post like a nut, too! I'm behind literally 100 pages on the Osbournes thread. I don't know what to do! I need Cliff Notes. LOL   





Debbs said:


> Is it me or the cattiness and nastiness seems to manifest in primarily  the Mac threads?  Can't afford to buy only high end stuff but in most cases there appear to be more class, decorum and civility. The Mac price points tend to bring out all kind of unsavory characters. Not everyone but its a observation that the high end threads seems a bit "different" in a good polished sophisticated way.


  Lmao! The MAC threads do pop off. I'm mad you called us "unsavory." I snorted in my bed.   [quote name="HerGreyness" url="/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/7080#post_2665335"]  Debbs, as you know I am an equal opportunity buyer. I buy from MAC when I want a product in a nice casing, otherwise I don't really need to.  I do buy from Chanel, Armani, TF and others, and have noticed as you said that there is more class, more decorum and civility.. that said, there is SO MUCH decorum and civility that many times I post a question (since I don't work with Chanel or Armani, but do with TF sometimes) and  rarely do I get a response. No skin off my nose. I know where to look.   So, I feel more in my metier in MAC threads.  The chill in HE MU  is tangible sometimes.. and it's how I do not wish to treat any ladies on the MAC threads.  Nor do I ever treat anyone in a derrogatory manner, make fun or look for problems.  But I have been insulted in the MAC threads and that's not something I relish coming in here for.  I won't go into details but frankly it's tedious and boring.  I do understand @jennyap   that the general  cycle of MAC is quite crazy.. but that's MAC. And that's how it's marketed and how it will be in future. I know I had a to try to get a Chanel Notorius Blush. which was LE last year.  I had to sell a boobie for that.. but I did it.  And I am still alive and not yet totally crazy. ' I think it's best for me at this point .. since my perception is that having been a person who has been here for a while, and that "secret pms" have been sent to me, or from me, that I not post for awhile. Other's who send or receive pms, are totally free to do so.  Again, if you have such thin skin, then the internet is not for you.  Frankly, it should be nobody's business what pms are sent to or from me.  I would not accept that kind of imposition on real life, or on the internet.  For now, I will be out for awhile.. and many of you.. will be glad.  I need some real time off and don't need either low buy, no buy or any buy for anything.  I am essentially a fulfilled person, who calls a spade a spade.  best of luck to all. [/quote]  GIRL DON'T LEAVE ME!!! I LOVE YOU!! Come back, dammit!!!    Oh, and let me raise my hand and apologize if anyone felt hurt by something I said. I just feel that some folks are about some bullshit these days, and I likes to call em on it. I will @ and quote somebody with no Fs given. But, I genuinely enjoy about 99% of Specktrettes. I block the 1%. The day I learned about that function, my life changed.   Love you crazy chicks! I need to go beat my face because jury duty calls. Besos y abrazos!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ajigglin* 



I read every post like a nut, too! I'm behind literally 100 pages on the Osbournes thread. I don't know what to do! I need Cliff Notes. 


  Girl, I just checked and I am 223 pages behind on that thread! :dead:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I try so hard to be a lurker but my impulsive personality just won't let me.


  LOL Debbs I do the same  I am addicted to the forum now and my addiction to makeup is getting worse I ought to resist !


----------



## Debbs (Jun 4, 2014)

@Dominique, yes, the addiction is so real, lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

i've gotten lost from this thread... hope everyone is well!!  I am too far behind to catch up in here (400+ posts) so i'll just pay extra attention to the new posts. I have since thrown/given away tons of makeup and have had fun replacing it. I did dispose of more then I have purchased so in my head I rationalize it as 'OK' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   My only bad not thought out purchase was KYY. no idea why. i know i won't wear it. i don't like brights but it drew me in. I guess i shouldn't be too hard on myself as that was my only 'foolish purchase' in months. I love the excuses I give myself in my head though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe just maybe i will like it!!! I do need to hide from that purple (DG)  though.

  are there any new challenges or things going on?


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Debbs said:
> 
> 
> > I try so hard to be a lurker but my impulsive personality just won't let me.
> ...


  addiction is an understatement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i just can't keep up with the threads anymore. if you skip 2-3 days forget it... you play catch up for a week LOL


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

I got sucked in to the brights with DG too. But all of my lippies are pretty boring so I wanted to try an outlandish one for a change. Not sure how I feel about it yet!

  There are a few challenges going on still. Some are working on the 30 Day challenges to use a new product (lipstick, eye palette, etc.) every day. The one I'm working on is to only keep out a selection of products and use them in as many combinations as I can think of (trying to make sure my things get used).


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

KYY was my big impulsive purchase as well and I'm already contemplating selling it before I even have it because I know it won't get used. I splurged some on AA, but for the most part it was thought out before the launch but I did still feel kinda guilty about it after the fact even though I only got 4 items from it and I think that's in part because I went so long without buying anything that was a non staple that I felt a bit weird about buying non essentials again maybe? Anywho, I'm sure you'll look nice in KYY if you do keep it around as it does seem to be pretty flattering on several skin tones from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I got sucked in to the brights with DG too. But all of my lippies are pretty boring so I wanted to try an outlandish one for a change. Not sure how I feel about it yet!
> 
> There are a few challenges going on still. Some are working on the 30 Day challenges to use a new product (lipstick, eye palette, etc.) every day. The one I'm working on is to only keep out a selection of products and use them in as many combinations as I can think of (trying to make sure my things get used).


  I like the look of DG but I barely wear lavender whip so I figured I wouldn't wear DG as much either. My low buy is more to cut back on stuff like that. I get caught in the hype easily LOL I haven't received KYY yet but if it's too bright when I open it i'm not even going to try it. Rather throw in CB. 

  I've done the 30 day challenge twice with eyeshadow and blushes included so I'll try yours!! I think i'll pull out all my summery stuff and make sure it gets use before the season passes or pass it on! So many times months fly by and I realize I didn't get a chance to wear some favorites. Not that i don't wear them all year anyway but I like to enjoy them seasonal as well. yay Fun! time to break out the 'call me bubbles' quad!! woohoo!!! let's see if i still like it


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I like the look of DG but I barely wear lavender whip so I figured I wouldn't wear DG as much either. My low buy is more to cut back on stuff like that. I get caught in the hype easily LOL I haven't received KYY yet but if it's too bright when I open it i'm not even going to try it. Rather throw in CB.
> 
> I've done the 30 day challenge twice with eyeshadow and blushes included so I'll try yours!! I think i'll pull out all my summery stuff and make sure it gets use before the season passes or pass it on! So many times months fly by and I realize I didn't get a chance to wear some favorites. Not that i don't wear them all year anyway but I like to enjoy them seasonal as well. yay Fun! time to break out the 'call me bubbles' quad!! woohoo!!! let's see if i still like it


  Yes! I'm loving my seasonal drawer! Not as overwhelming as looking at everything all together and trying to choose what to pick. If I think of something I want to wear though I will let myself go get it from the main stash. I bought out things like NARS Madly and MAC Soft & Gentle that are a little too shimmery for me usually but I like them for summer. Mixed in with my new AA stuff. It's going well.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> KYY was my big impulsive purchase as well and I'm already contemplating selling it before I even have it because I know it won't get used. I splurged some on AA, but for the most part it was thought out before the launch but I did still feel kinda guilty about it after the fact even though I only got 4 items from it and I think that's in part because I went so long without buying anything that was a non staple that I felt a bit weird about buying non essentials again maybe? Anywho, I'm sure you'll look nice in KYY if you do keep it around as it does seem to be pretty flattering on several skin tones from what I've seen so far.


  yeah i just wrote that myself. if it looks too bright in tube I'm not even going to bother trying it. I have high hopes though!! I know it will work if I dab it on lightly but my low buy needs are trying to weed out the products that take 'work' since I have sooo much stuff that I keep forgetting about. I got a lot from AA. I avoided collections knowing that that would be the one i'd splurge on and even though I did get a lot from it i'm happy because i actually wear and like it all. The old me just bought and bought and kept it in drawer. like a makeup hoarder. now my drawers are stocked with only things i will use. (even if it's still too much) haha
  i'm fair NC15/20 so I think that it's going to be super bright on me. I may hold onto it and try it in store instead, this way if i don't like it I can pass it BNIB to someone that will. 
  don't feel guilty buying. that's the worst. Enjoy what you have and just make sure you use it. if not, be able to part with it so it just doesn't sit there. <-- i'm still working on this issue myself


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I like the look of DG but I barely wear lavender whip so I figured I wouldn't wear DG as much either. My low buy is more to cut back on stuff like that. I get caught in the hype easily LOL I haven't received KYY yet but if it's too bright when I open it i'm not even going to try it. Rather throw in CB.
> 
> I've done the 30 day challenge twice with eyeshadow and blushes included so I'll try yours!! I think i'll pull out all my summery stuff and make sure it gets use before the season passes or pass it on! So many times months fly by and I realize I didn't get a chance to wear some favorites. Not that i don't wear them all year anyway but I like to enjoy them seasonal as well. yay Fun! time to break out the 'call me bubbles' quad!! woohoo!!! let's see if i still like it
> 
> ...


  oooo i like the idea of a seasonal drawer. I always forget about stuff because they get buried. I may try that!! thanks!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> oooo i like the idea of a seasonal drawer. I always forget about stuff because they get buried. I may try that!! thanks!!!


  Post a picture or list of what's in the drawer if you feel like it! You can see mine in the gallery. Or combinations of products you've been enjoying using together. I'd be interested to see what other looks people do in the summer.. then I can try to recreate the general look with products I have rather than buying things just because of the product itself and letting them sit in a drawer because I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> yeah i just wrote that myself. if it looks too bright in tube I'm not even going to bother trying it. I have high hopes though!! I know it will work if I dab it on lightly but my low buy needs are trying to weed out the products that take 'work' since I have sooo much stuff that I keep forgetting about. I got a lot from AA. I avoided collections knowing that that would be the one i'd splurge on and even though I did get a lot from it i'm happy because i actually wear and like it all. The old me just bought and bought and kept it in drawer. like a makeup hoarder. now my drawers are stocked with only things i will use. (even if it's still too much) haha
> i'm fair NC15/20 so I think that it's going to be super bright on me. I may hold onto it and try it in store instead, this way if i don't like it I can pass it BNIB to someone that will.
> don't feel guilty buying. that's the worst. Enjoy what you have and just make sure you use it. if not, be able to part with it so it just doesn't sit there. <-- i'm still working on this issue myself


  I feel good about my AA purchases now and have been using them pretty daily so they were definitely worth coming out of my no-buy for! It was such a beautiful collection.  I'm still trying to go through my stash and weed and am looking forward to things settling down for me a bit so I can get back to what I started a while back and get more organized. The old me used to buy and buy from each collection and things got a bit out of hand, but I finally put my foot down on myself around the time Divine Nights came out and I couldn't be happier that I did. Best of luck to you in staying strong on your low-buy goals.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

I am going to start a 30 day lippie challenge. I can wear any lip product not just lipstick  I know a 30 day lipstick challenge was done already but I missed it lol.  Anyone is welcome to join me!  *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze lipstick (Hello Kitty)- LOVE this lipstick and its duo chrome shimmer! Just amazing


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

@NaomiH completely agree.. AA was worth it! Found some holy grail items in that collection.

@ILoveMakeup84 I think I'll join in this time! Thanks for starting one up. I missed it the last time around too because I was focusing on using up some specific ones. I will count glosses and tinted lip balms too.

*Day 1: *Loreal Colour Riche Balm 518 Tender Mauve - Loving these sheer balms lately!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

Another 30 day lippy challenge is intriguing me! Now that I'm out of my no makeup funk I think I'm ready to really join in! I think I'll start with today's lip

  Day 1: MAC Huggable in Rich Marron


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

[@]veronikawithak[/@] [@]NaomiH[/@] so happy you guys are joining me in the lippy challenge ompom:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

I wish I could do a lip challenge but with impending wisdom teeth removal, I know I won't be able to wear lipstick for at least a week.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @NaomiH completely agree.. AA was worth it! Found some holy grail items in that collection.
> 
> @ILoveMakeup84 I think I'll join in this time! Thanks for starting one up. I missed it the last time around too because I was focusing on using up some specific ones. I will count glosses and tinted lip balms too.
> 
> *Day 1: *Loreal Colour Riche Balm 518 Tender Mauve - Loving these sheer balms lately!


I love the L'oreal Colour Riches. I only have one but it's just so nice when I'm in a hurry and don't want to worry about my lipstick looking right.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'll play.. Kind of got lost with my original attempt at 30 in 30.   Day 1: Mac syrup


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love the L'oreal Colour Riches. I only have one but it's just so nice when I'm in a hurry and don't want to worry about my lipstick looking right.


  I love them tooo. I have 4 that I bought this spring and I wish more LE ones would come out. I also just got one of the Benefit ones. It would be nice if the Benefit balms had SPF though.. because I like their formula better.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I'll play.. Kind of got lost with my original attempt at 30 in 30.   Day 1: Mac syrup


  I need to try Syrup one day!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight come wear KYY in the theme makeup thread... We're all wearing bright pinks anyway


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm new to Specktra and I find myself not wanting to post anything because I see how new people are treated or blatantly ignored. I came here because I love makeup and wanted to discuss and share with like minded people. I also noticed there is some clique behavior. Kinda like high school the cool kids get to take part and until you prove worthy keep your opinion to yourself. Not so welcoming.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Sandy072 said:
> 
> 
> > Day 1: Mac syrup
> ...


  I love Syrup, such an easy to wear, flattering shade.  It was one of my first ones that I used up, several times now.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry if I am being intrusive but* HerGreyness *please don't go
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, you are so witty and your sense of humour is unique. Name that Lippie is a great thread, your knowledge is awesome and your posts are so worth reading.
  I can't find the words really.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 4, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love Syrup, such an easy to wear, flattering shade.  It was one of my first ones that I used up, several times now.


 _Syrup_ is such a nice color! It seems similar to _Cosmo_ which I just B2M'd for after the AA launch. For years I only had purples and a single bright pink from MAC so I've overlooked a lot of these kinds of nice nude rosy-pink neutrals. Once I cut down my stash a bit more and depot my MAC eyeshadows, I think I'll be B2M'ing for others like these. I still totally have _Up the Amp_ on my list though lol.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love Syrup, such an easy to wear, flattering shade.  It was one of my first ones that I used up, several times now.


  Its been on my to buy list for so long and since I have lots of empties I'll make sure to B2M for it


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

Syrup is one of my favorites too.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh wow, I'm a bit taken aback by what has been going on here. I can't catch up on everything that has happened but I wish everyone the best of luck with whatever they're doing whether it be low-buy or leaving the thread at all.

  I can't be bothered to look into the new MAC collections threads because I'm not interested in the upcoming collections, so I make sure to stay out of them.

  Not interested in any other makeup right now. Maybe the new eyeliner by benefit but I'm not so sure if I can rock eyeliner. I usually do my makeup without it. Well, apparently I can't pull it off. Nothing to cry about.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> _Syrup_ is such a nice color! It seems similar to _Cosmo_ which I just B2M'd for after the AA launch. For years I only had purples and a single bright pink from MAC so I've overlooked a lot of these kinds of nice nude rosy-pink neutrals. Once I cut down my stash a bit more and depot my MAC eyeshadows, I think I'll be B2M'ing for others like these. I still totally have _Up the Amp_ on my list though lol.


  Cosmo is on my list too! Have you tried Crosswires? Its on my to buy/B2M list too


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Cosmo is on my list too! Have you tried Crosswires? Its on my to buy/B2M list too


  I did! I was trying to find an alternative to _Mystical_ because I'd already purchased two more lipsticks from that collection than I originally planned. I saw a few people mention _Cosmo_ and _Crosswires,_ so I swatched all three side by side. It's super pretty and on my B2M list!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 4, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> ILoveMakeup84 said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmo is on my list too! Have you tried Crosswires? Its on my to buy/B2M list too
> ...


  Yep, I have Crosswires and Costa Chic on my list to check out.  I have a bunch of stuff to B2M.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I need to try Syrup one day!


  It's a goodie. I find it moisturizing, too, but I know not everyone feels that way about lustres! In true low buy spirit... I think the Jordana twist & shine balm stain in honey love might be similar. I'll try to swatch when I get home... It's a great product for $2.99!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

this is why I drink & buy makeup....it's soooooo much nicer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  FYI...I am not a drunk.......but I do love my SINGLE glass of wine.....it has great health benefits for old bags like me


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> It's a goodie. I find it moisturizing, too, but I know not everyone feels that way about lustres! In true low buy spirit... I think the Jordana twist & shine balm stain in honey love might be similar. I'll try to swatch when I get home... It's a great product for $2.99!


  I love Jordana's Twist and Shine! I have Honey Love and really like it! It'll be great if you could post a pic of both of them together!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> hboy:   this is why I drink & buy makeup....it's soooooo much nicer :lol:   FYI...I am not a drunk.......but I do love my SINGLE glass of wine.....it has great health benefits for old bags like me


  Pass the wine please!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 4, 2014)

Curious, where would this argument/discussion have happened if Pixie had not started a low buy thread? It seems like there should be a specific thread for working out issues, so that this thread can remain one where we support each other in our goals, try to figure out why we buy more than we need, and work on using what we have.  I haven't followed the Osbourne thread so I have no idea what exactly was said there, but if I were super new to Specktra, like some are, I would be very intimidated by reading some of these posts that are so angry.
  I have no desire to get in the middle of anything, I'm only wondering if there is another place to post these.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> hboy:   this is why I drink & buy makeup....it's soooooo much nicer :lol:   FYI...I am not a drunk.......but I do love my SINGLE glass of wine.....it has great health benefits for old bags like me


  Ah hell, I've gone straight to the vodka tonight!


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 4, 2014)

Since this thread ceased being about a desire to purchase more mindfully some time ago and is clearly not getting back on track, I'm going to bow out. Good luck to those of you working to improve your financial health.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Pass the wine please!!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 4, 2014)

so how bout those rangers?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> sure thing dear.


  I would join in, but as you've seen these kind of comments get me into too much trouble! Have fun ladies.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> so how bout those rangers?


  They beat my home team (the Pens) so I hate them!!!  JK!  I've stopped paying attention since the Pens lost, did the Rangers win the Stanley cup?


----------



## mel33t (Jun 4, 2014)

burghchick said:


> They beat my home team (the Pens) so I hate them!!!  JK!  I've stopped paying attention since the Pens lost, did the Rangers win the Stanley cup?


  Not yet, we have a few more games I think. I'm not too much of a hockey fan but the fans are getting crazy by me (Jersey girl working in the city).


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 4, 2014)

[quote name="burghchick" url="/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/7200#post_2666910"]I don't drink often, I just take my muscle relaxers and morphine.  It pretty much has the same calming effect but there's no hangover, and they also get rid of my actual physical pain.  And then, God willing, I can sleep! [/quote]  I'll have one for you!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > They beat my home team (the Pens) so I hate them!!!  JK!  I've stopped paying attention since the Pens lost, did the Rangers win the Stanley cup?
> ...


  I understand.  I used to live in Atlanta and was not into hockey at all.  I moved to Pittsburgh right when the Pens won in 90/91 and EVERYONE was so into it that I had to get interested.  It feels weird to say "I don't care" when the whole city is celebrating.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> sure thing dear.


  Well don't forget I reside very close to 600 Châteaux Elegant, besides red wine is *highly recommanded by scientists to prevent heart conditions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one glass of high end red wine per day.*


----------



## kait0 (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it's common that when people decide to make a change whether it's a low-buy, going vegetarian, quitting smoking - people get defensive. They feel like you making this change means that they now will get looked down upon by you for these behaviours. So they then go on the offensive. We're trying to make a change that is best for us, at this point in our lives. We all still love make-up and will purchase it. The goal is to gain some control and meet our personal goals. So let the non-judge mental low-buy continue! 

  For anyone that gets the urge to buy something whenever you are feeling badly - you might want to look into DBT therapy. There's good workbooks out there, and it talks about learning to tolerate negative emotions, distracting yourself till the urge passes and mindfulness! I think it could definitely be helpful for some!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 4, 2014)

So my battery is about to die and I really need to get some sleep.  I hope when I check back in that Pixie is here and has restored the thread to it's positive, supportive mode.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 4, 2014)

Expressing a need to distance myself from high energy threads isn't me judging those having a party in them!  I read a nice affirmation today: All is well in my world


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 4, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I think it's common that when people decide to make a change whether it's a low-buy, going vegetarian, quitting smoking - people get defensive. They feel like you making this change means that they now will get looked down upon by you for these behaviours. So they then go on the offensive. We're trying to make a change that is best for us, at this point in our lives. We all still love make-up and will purchase it. The goal is to gain some control and meet our personal goals. So let the non-judge mental low-buy continue!
> 
> For anyone that gets the urge to buy something whenever you are feeling badly - you might want to look into DBT therapy. There's good workbooks out there, and it talks about learning to tolerate negative emotions, distracting yourself till the urge passes and mindfulness! I think it could definitely be helpful for some!


  It sounds like a great idea.  Because of this thread I've paid attention to my triggers, and when I think of something that really upsets me (not your every day annoyances), I distract myself by shopping online.  I think most everyone has these kinds of "avoidance behaviors", it's just some are good and some cause problems.  Thanks for the suggestion, Kait0.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 4, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> All is well in my world


  Louise Hay?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 4, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Louise Hay?


  Yes  treasure yourself by Miranda Kerr has a nice selection of affirmations


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to look into it too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I think it's common that when people decide to make a change whether it's a low-buy, going vegetarian, quitting smoking - people get defensive. They feel like you making this change means that they now will get looked down upon by you for these behaviours. So they then go on the offensive. We're trying to make a change that is best for us, at this point in our lives. We all still love make-up and will purchase it. The goal is to gain some control and meet our personal goals. So let the non-judge mental low-buy continue!
> 
> For anyone that gets the urge to buy something whenever you are feeling badly - you might want to look into DBT therapy. There's good workbooks out there, and it talks about learning to tolerate negative emotions, distracting yourself till the urge passes and mindfulness! I think it could definitely be helpful for some!


DBT is for BPD so far I know, I do think makeup can be a way to escape ( illness, loneliness, fears of death and so on ), it is a therapy in itself. Some people will find other ways to escape, religion, nature, environmental causes, helping homeless, shopping, exercise whatever. Makeup is full of colours, textures, scents it means feeling alive when the world around you collapses, when you are ill, experience losses etc... DBT won't help such people they are not abnormal they just escape through beauty products and makeup. Only 2 % are diagnosed with a BPD. I mean not everyone needs Marsha Linehan in their lives, IMO.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks for sharing that.   I'll have to look into it too.


  I've only begun my journey towards positivity this year, and it's a simple but nice book for beginners like me.  I thought it was apt for here as well All is well in my world My world, my choices, no need for anyone to take offense at anyone elses, as were all on our own journeys respectively


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 4, 2014)

My current low buy struggle is KYY. I own something that is probably similar from the drugstore (Maybelline fuschia flash), so do I need KYY? No, probably not, but every time I see a swatch I die over it. The reality is I need to put my big girl pants on and just decide to not get it if it really is like something I already have. Considering bringing the Maybelline ls with me to store and swatching it next to KYY myself. Most comparison pics online are with other Mac staples like cyy, pink pigeon... I did look at T site but the lighting is different in the two swatches. The struggle is real!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 4, 2014)

and i meant deluding. not deleting. typing from phone sucs


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010* 



Okay. I wanted to stay away from the drama 1. Because I wasn't present or even caught glimpse on the initial comments. And I don't appreciate when people butt into things that do not concern them or weren't even present to see things to down. @HerGreyness and @elegant-one are two ladies I not only consider a great person and asset to the site but that I respect. And I think we forget that the kidding around can borderline in disrespect. And disrespect is never on the eye of the person saying it but how the disrespected feels about it. Friendships aside, there is no excuse for saying things to one another and make someone feel bad about whatever the hell they want to do.
2. I drink too, I live in New York and whoever isn't drinking here almost every day is deleting themselves. Nothing can make you grab a bottle of wine or a beer like a 1 and a half drive on the LiE or subway ride to work in the morning. So yes I log on while I'm having wine. And I don't care if it's considered too much or too less. I really don't care. But when my friends are being called out on it, I take offense like a hyena.
3. Yes I believe that maybe it wasn't a big comment. And I have nothing against you veronika only thing I'm saying is that sometimes when a person says things to people, You might think that you didn't say something to hurt or demean someone. But it's th other persons to feel good or bad about it. So if that person is offended. They're offended. Period. You can't take that away from a person. So let's not undermine someone's opinion on what is offensive or not to them. Call me a drunk, I won't care a single piece of cheese. But if someone says they were offended. They were. No beef with you, and again I know I wasn't there nor involved in the combo. Now why am I getting involved ?
*3. When a post of someone publicly posting their opinion or defending himself is posted like what @Mac-Guy did just now, yes as a moderator you have every right to flag it if it's disrespectful, demeaning, prohibited, illegal, or detriment to the forum life. But if a mod (and I hate to put people on the spot) @Naynadine flags it but does not flag or edit her own response. I don't think that's fair. I don't think these matters should be dealt publicly as to incite more drama but if someone feels the need to say something and you answered back, you either flag both or none at all. That said? Yes I have mod capabilities. Yes I validated it. Should I have? Maybe not, maybe I shoulve deleted both comments. Either both of you get a say In the matter. Or none of you. Nobody gets to flag someone else but leave their own comment and opinion there. It's not fair. It's not freedom of speech.*

I have nothing against none of you. I have very good opinion of everyone in this post. Even people that have done or not done stupid postings lol! None has done to me or under my watch. I post racoons half the time for god sakes lol. Now: I think the PM thing is everyone's private matter whoever they want to be friends in a dif level is everyone's business. Whoever feels excluded maybe should have their own friends to send pms to. I PM with very few just like on real life I have few friends, when someone's job is to create relationships and network, it becomes a job to do it on real life.. Whoever anyone decides to be friend or not is their business.


Now. With a bitter taste In my mouth let's leave the snarky comments or references aside, the egos and the pretenses. We all like makeup, that's why we're here. The buying or the non buying of it is each other's personal problem.

That said. Dodgy girl is the ish, I love it. And I'm proud of myself for not going freaky over this coll cause honestly going to the store and swatching used to be half the fun. The online frenzy has made me lazy and high buying. No more online release if I don't see the ish first.

Done.



  Thanks for being fair. This is much appreciated.

  I will keep my mouth shut to put an end (from my perspective) on this unpleasant topic. 

Done and dusted.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> and i meant deluding. not deleting. typing from phone sucs


  Tell me about. Especially when you are typing English on a French ipad.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> DBT is for BPD so far I know, I do think makeup can be a way to escape ( illness, loneliness, fears of death and so on ), it is a therapy in itself. Some people will find other ways to escape, religion, nature, environmental causes, helping homeless, shopping, exercise whatever. Makeup is full of colours, textures, scents it means feeling alive when the world around you collapses, when you are ill, experience losses etc... DBT won't help such people they are not abnormal they just escape through beauty products and makeup. Only 2 % are diagnosed with a BPD. I mean not everyone needs Marsha Linehan in their lives, IMO.


  Sorry, but you are simply incorrect. It was designed for BPD, but is used in the treatment of self-harm, eating disorders and many other mental health issues, especially when there is an impulsive component. If make-up is a healthy escape for you, then keep on doing that, this obviously doesn't apply to you. I'm talking to the people that use shopping for beauty products as a coping mechanism, and it is having a detrimental impact on their live. It doesn't matter whether someone has a diagnosis. Just because shopping/make-up isn't an unhealthy/detrimental coping mechanism for you, doesn't mean you have to shit on the idea all together.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 4, 2014)

as a mod one must remain neutral even when their friends are involved. in this case i have high regards for people involved. so either i leave both comments or i delete both.  so im deleting both. i think you both said things that needed to get off your chest.   venting is good for the soul people!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mac-Guy said:


> Tell me about. Especially when you are typing English on a French ipad.


LOL or a French IPhone !


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL or a French IPhone !


  C'est encore pire!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mac-Guy said:


> C'est encore pire!


LOL oui j'en sais quelque chose mais là ouf je suis devant mon PC !


----------



## liba (Jun 4, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I think it's common that when people decide to make a change whether it's a low-buy, going vegetarian, quitting smoking - people get defensive. They feel like you making this change means that they now will get looked down upon by you for these behaviours. So they then go on the offensive. We're trying to make a change that is best for us, at this point in our lives. We all still love make-up and will purchase it. The goal is to gain some control and meet our personal goals. So let the non-judge mental low-buy continue!


  I think this points up something everyone on every side of the issue, in this thread and also in the collection threads, should remember. For some people, makeup is a fun hobby and amusing topic of conversation and then on the other end of the spectrum, there are many emotional issues that can be involved with makeup - not just comfort spending, but other very serious ones involving deep ties to one's self esteem and image.

  I personally have friends who hate their looks so much, they wouldn't be caught dead without some makeup and feel extremely ashamed if anyone sees them without. I also have friends who never wear makeup or do anything else about their looks out of depression and stress (I've been in that camp myself and am glad I managed to find a way out that brings more enjoyment into my life). Here at Specktra, we've got so many different people from different walks of life and the whole range of relationship to makeup. Sometimes it's been a real eye-opener, whether because I see attitudes that would never had occurred to me, but have their own internal logic, or attitudes I recognize I used to have many years ago when I was younger, as well as all the enjoyment and comfort of the people who just happen to naturally be on the same page as I am.

  Do I gravitate to people I have more in common with? Sure - it's inevitable. But I know one thing - we all do love our makeup here like the dickens!!! So, when I'm in doubt, I just stay on topic and do my best to be encouraging to all. It's not like I've never had a bristly moment, or someone got bristly with me, but the good thing is, I've learned quite a lot of useful ways to further my main goal just by respecting everyone's differences. That goal is to have fun here and do my part to add to the fun and positive spirit - especially because I do know what it's like on the emotional side of things. And you know what? All the bristly bits got dealt with and things are copacetic now!

  One special word to anyone who feels like the head butting is getting too personal - it IS the internet. Shit happens. Sometimes walking away is the right thing to do, no matter who you are leaving behind. If you stay, try to take personal responsibility for any hurt feelings. They're inside. Even if it's a natural tendency to try and enlist the rest of the group to you side - there really aren't any "sides", except "inside". Take charge of your perspective and you'll find that's the #1 fastest way to work everything through!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL oui j'en sais quelque chose mais là ouf je suis devant mon PC !


  You guys are making me miss taking French in college! Although all I remember at the moment is je voudrais aller a la plage.... Guess I had my priorities straight when studying huh


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mac-Guy* 

 
  Thanks for being fair. This is much appreciated.

  I will keep my mouth shut to put an end (from my perspective) on this unpleasant topic. Done and dusted.



  My mouth is firmly shut as well. I've learned a lot, at the very least.

  I'd really appreciate it (and I'm sure others would as well) if those who are catching up in the thread wouldn't comment on this anymore - especially if you're not familiar with what happened. Feel free to PM me or anyone else involved, but let's end this conversation and let everyone get back to what they'd rather be talking about.

  ETA: I need to take a break from Specktra so I can come back with some sort of positivity. I'll catch up with everyone soon!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 4, 2014)

yup tryoing to delete as much as its possible since there is no growing from it nor benefiting anyone.   i feel we all just wrestled in jello or something! hahahahahahahahah   sorry. very innapropriate. feel free to flag that one too. lmfao!


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi ladies and gents,

  I think I was sort of hoping that things might simmer down on their own, withouts someone else jumping in to play peace officer and certainly without anyone leaving Specktra, but there are a lot of messages to indicate that people are still very upset and that things are unlikely to resolve themselves. In fact, I've tried to put a temporary lock on this thread in order for me to write this response, because there are so many "flagged post" notifications streaming into my email as I type.

  First off, there have been some comments about the moderation on this thread as things have "blown up" that would make it seem like people wanted us to take a more active role in dealing with the argument(s) that had arisen. It's sometimes difficult to make the judgment call as to when something is contributing to "robust discussion" (a term an old boss of mine used to use) and when it is simply harmful. There were definitely some pointed posts going around in the last day or so on this thread, but I chose not to get involved because, as I said, I was hopeful that airing differences would lead to an understanding, but instead it seems to have gone the other way. So if it's made things worse that I allowed discussion to continue, I apologize for that.

  Although there are clearly issues that have come up on other forums, I'm not familiar with any of them (ignorance is indeed bliss). I don't have any preconceptions or biases about anyone in this group and I genuinely want everyone to have a happy experience here. 

  I think at this point, everyone has had a chance to air their point of view on what happened and their issues with other forum members and there is clearly no more progress being made. I would respectfully ask those of you who are involved in these conflicts to refrain from posting about them anymore, as such things can be jarring and intimidating for those not involved, especially new members. I am not trying to deny anyone their right to speak on the forum. If you want to continue the discussion privately, of course you're more than welcome to. You're also welcome to contact me (or any of the moderators) if you have concerns about anything that happens here. I can't guarantee that you'll necessarily get the response that you want, but I can guarantee that- at least on my part and I believe I speak for all the other moderators- your issues will be taken seriously and that you'll receive an answer and an explanation for any decision. 

  One thing that I wanted to call to everyone's attention, because I know it can get forgotten in the heat of the moment: posts in our cosmetic forums are public. They are indexed by Google and that means that they can turn up in web searches. Not many of us use our actual names, but if there are comments made about any individual, it's possible that someone outside the forum could see it. There are "private" (meaning limited to the community) areas within the Discussions forum: http://www.specktra.net/f/161/discussions, which is probably a better place to air any differences. I would hope that we don't actually need a dedicated thread for these issues, but if any members want to set one up, that would be the place to do it. That way, members of Specktra can voice their opinions, but they stay within these virtual walls. 

  At last count, there are more than a dozen posts in this thread that have been flagged as inappropriate. Without prejudice against any of the posters, I'm going to remove all of them, as I don't believe that there is anything that is crucial to the thread or the community in them. I apologize in advance if you feel that I've silenced you- I'm strictly removing those posts which have generated complaints. I'm not choosing them myself. If you do have an issue, you can contact me directly or one of the other moderators if you feel you can't get a "fair hearing" from me. 

  I want to reiterate: NO ONE wants to lose any members because of this and I'll try to reach out to those directly involved in the conflicts to see if we can't get some sort of positivity from this. 

  For those of you who are struggling to balance your makeup desires with your determination to stick to your low-buy GOOD LUCK. But don't beat yourselves up if you fall off the wagon. No one ever died from having too many lipsticks (trust me, if it were possible, I'd be dead already). If you'd like to start challenges like the 30-day lip or shadow one, or like the one that @Medgal07(I think...) proposed for shade theme weeks, feel free to post those here, or to start new threads in our Challenges forum: http://www.specktra.net/f/197/challenges. These sorts of things are a great way to enjoy makeup and have fun without feeling the pressure to go out and buy the newest, shiniest toys there are. Thanks very much to those who've participated in those so far!

  I'm signing off for now and, as I do, I'll be unlocking the thread. If you've been trying to post in the last little while, I thank you for your understanding. Be well, everyone. 

  Kate


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> so how bout those rangers?


I   Let's go Rangers!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Well don't forget I reside very close to 600 Châteaux Elegant, besides red wine is *highly recommanded by scientists to prevent heart conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dear, you know...one of these days I'm going to be coming to visit you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its true about good health & red wine. My hubs' doctor is amazed how good his blood test results are


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 4, 2014)

[@]elegant-one[/@]  nice to see you here


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> @elegant-one nice to see you here








 ahh, you are so sweet my dear friend


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Well don't forget* I reside very close to 600 Châteaux* Elegant, besides red wine is *highly recommanded by scientists to prevent heart conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Heaven!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> and i meant deluding. not deleting. typing from phone sucs


  I love you Mosha....I want to be your bff


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Dear, you know...one of these days I'm going to be coming to visit you! :frenz:   Its true about good health & red wine. My hubs' doctor is amazed how good his blood test results are :nods:


  Yes Élégant I would be glad to have you as a guest, you would love the so called " Gironde" Châteaux ( and very famous ones some bottles can be 1000€ each and much more ! A good one is around 30€ sometimes less but Vintage and Grands Crus well prices are totally insane ) océan shore, 18th century architecture and style ( theater, squares, buildings, churches etc... ), THE place to be Élégant !  we have à MAC store just in case, Chanel and Dior too ! Lol euh for makeup that is


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Élégant I would be glad to have you as a guest, you would love the so called " Gironde" Châteaux ( and very famous ones some bottles can be 1000€ each and much more ! A good one is around 30€ sometimes less but Vintage and Grands Crus well prices are totally insane ) océan shore, 18th century architecture and style ( theater, squares, buildings, churches etc... ), THE place to be Élégant !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You live in my vision of paradise.


----------



## Debbs (Jun 4, 2014)

Elegant in low buy? Must have been a very special day! Nice to see ya, EO.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

I tried to post this prior to @katred's locking of the thread and her subsequent post... and hopefully her eloquent response to the "goings-on" is enough. I do feel there was some needed things to hear in my post, so I'm posting it. It doesn't need any responses, as it's not my intention to re-stir things. But rather, to let you all know how I feel about this forum and this thread. A few reached out to me, as I am your sometimes failing but hopeful thread starter... 

  For those of you asking... I'm here. It just took me awhile to catch up with what was going on. And I am saddened to the highest degree by all of this. 
  I had LOTS of quotes, and just decided to abandon the whole notion of responses, because it was getting overwhelming.
  First off... Low-Buy is NOT a clique. Unless of course every thread on this forum is as well. I never expected it to take off, as I've said MANY times. I was, however, happy that I found such a wonderful group of people that clearly felt this place was needed for them and important. I continue to keep up with the collection threads, as many of us do. I don't press my low-buy feelings on anyone in them. And have struggled many times and fallen off the wagon and gotten put in scary time-out chairs (heehee). Now we DO have an understanding on this thread that we will make efforts to help each other if we were to see each other getting off track in those threads. That doesn't make us a clique anymore than people are a clique chatting about the Osbourne Collection. We are in this thread the same way anyone is welcome to join in any other thread here that interests them. And I have seen over and over on this thread alone how welcoming, supportive, and wonderful we can all be to each other.
  Sadly the Internet is not always that kind. I know THAT personally as well. Very few people KNOW the REAL me in this world aside from family. But I can tell you all one thing, I've felt more safe and open in sharing who I am with the people on this forum than many avenues open to me in my life. And that will always be something I cherish.
  Losing @HerGreyness for ANY reason will be felt throughout this forum and by me personally. My lovely @Audrey C wanting to bow out makes me so sad I cannot even say. @veronikawithak feeling misunderstood is also upsetting for me. I'm not as equipt as I'd like to be to handle where this thread has gone. But I DO know that the initial intentions were good. I have benefited from it in SO many ways and made some wonderful friends.
  I want to encourage anyone to stay. Low-Buy or no Low-Buy I am happy you are ALL here. The non low-buyers (@HerGreyness, @elegant-one, @Medgal07, @liba to name a few) have been a valuable resource to us who are. The ones of us struggling through our Low-Buys have come together to support each other here and throughout the forum, just as some have long standing friendships based on other common grounds throughout it.
  We are welcoming and try to be honest with each other and add a little humor to our sometimes very REAL conversations. It has become so much more than a low-buy group for MANY of us here.

  As for mods, I cannot even begin to imagine the toughness of that job. I'm sure it's thankless most of the time. I appreciate the hard work and hope that you can all find the heart that's needed to try to always do the right thing and work the position with the uptmost respect for all involved.

  Let's try to find a place for forgive and forget, if possible. If it's not. I understand that too. And I wish everyone the best in their lives and futures.

  I will finish with just this final thing...
  This is a beauty-related forum. Of all brands and crosses the globe. We met here and participate here under a fundamental love for all things beauty. But putting on the products is not what defines us or makes us beautiful at all. Only what's on the INSIDE can do that.
  So let's all try to be beautiful on the inside, so that all these products that we love so much aren't just a superficial mask.

  xoxo, Pixie


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Élégant I would be glad to have you as a guest, you would love the so called " Gironde" Châteaux ( and very famous ones some bottles can be 1000€ each and much more ! A good one is around 30€ sometimes less but Vintage and Grands Crus well prices are totally insane ) océan shore, 18th century architecture and style ( theater, squares, buildings, churches etc... ), THE place to be Élégant !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh my...we want to drink expensive wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok! It all sounds so grand Dominique...but I would also enjoy getting to know you! You are such a delightful lovely person with an equal love for the color of makeup.  But, yes...we'll have to do the Chanel & Dior!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This would be a dream come true for me my dear friend!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Elegant in low buy? Must have been a very special day! Nice to see ya, EO.












 Love you Debbs!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> You live in my vision of paradise.


  Thank you  Yes it is true, I live in a beautiful place only a few miles away ( 50 km that is ) from the sea.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Pixie


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my...we want to drink expensive wine :amused:  ok! It all sounds so grand Dominique...but I would also enjoy getting to know you! You are such a delightful lovely person with an equal love for the color of makeup.  But, yes...we'll have to do the Chanel & Dior!!!    This would be a dream come true for me my dear friend!!!


  Thank you so much. Yes that would be great if you could come here and visit me Élégant, getting to know each other would be just fab, I may be liable to mood swings though lol but seriously you would love your stay here  for sure !


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Pixie


----------



## mel33t (Jun 4, 2014)

Glad to see this baby is back up and runnng    I like the 30 days of lipstick idea and im going to join in with you lovely peoples! I think for myself I'm going to add to it by doing 30 days of blushes as well (I got, I got, problems).   Have to start tomorrow though because I went makeup free today


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 4, 2014)

[@]ILoveMakeup84[/@] honey love on left syrup on right. Syrup definitely has more berry to it than honey love than I realized!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok... you ladies asked me to keep posting my lippie challenge (part 2) so here's where I left off...
I'm going to continue this alongside of @Medgal07's Theme Challenge of bright lippies... 
So in 10 days when I'm done with this, I'll just keep it going with that one.

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun
Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval
          Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)
Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil
          Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11
Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette
Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil
          Anastasia Lavish Palette

Today Day 20: MAC Embrace Me with Embrace Me Lip Pencil
          Some repeated shadows cause I needed some neutrals for the bright lips...
          UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, but added new shadow UD Secret Service


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @NaomiH completely agree.. AA was worth it! Found some holy grail items in that collection.
> 
> @ILoveMakeup84 I think I'll join in this time! Thanks for starting one up. I missed it the last time around too because I was focusing on using up some specific ones. I will count glosses and tinted lip balms too.
> 
> ...


I'm coming too!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@]  you so much! I could not have said it better!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Glad to see this baby is back up and runnng    I like the 30 days of lipstick idea and im going to join in with you lovely peoples! I think for myself I'm going to add to it by doing 30 days of blushes as well (I got, I got, problems).   Have to start tomorrow though because I went makeup free today


  Yaay! So happy you are joining the challenge ompom:


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> @PixieDancer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey! If @Dominique33 and @elegant-one are doing a wine party... I'm going tooooooo! heehee


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm watching the Charlie and the Chocolate Factory remake and it's somehow strengthening my low buy resolve lol I'll take the motivation where I can get it!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I'm watching the Charlie and the Chocolate Factory remake and it's somehow strengthening my low buy resolve lol *I'll take the motivation where I can get it!*


  Lol! True though!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey! If @Dominique33  and @elegant-one  are doing a wine party... I'm going tooooooo! heehee


  600 Châteaux in my area join in  but I think all Specktra members are invited, you too Pixie 600 is a lot, that would be a great Wine party indeed ! )


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey! If @Dominique33 and @elegant-one are doing a wine party... I'm going tooooooo! heehee


  So with all the money we save on our low-buy, we can travel to see @Dominique33 in her beautiful land of wine and seaside and makeup... I'm sure she'll be totally OK with me inviting everyone to her place, of course...


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 4, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Lol! True though!


  lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> So with all the money we save on our low-buy, we can travel to see @Dominique33 in her beautiful land of wine and seaside and makeup... I'm sure she'll be totally OK with me inviting everyone to her place, of course...


  Hahahaahahaaahaha RIGHT!? Hey, I'm all in with that plan!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 4, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] is everything. Truly.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> @PixieDancer is everything. Truly.


  Oh stop!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll kiss your face!  HeeHee


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

Love you Pixie!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Pass the wine please!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I lost my quote, but I was going to say, you can still participate in this Month's theme, even if you don't have brights.  You can do the colors of the week, but not brights.  OR you can flip it.  Do a bright shadow with a neutral lip. AND just using your products is the main point of that thread. So you're still in the theme if you are using your products.






Absolutely correct Prettypackages.  Total flexibility *ALL* are welcome!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Love you Pixie!!!! <3 <3


  Oh kisses for your face too missy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> this is why I drink & buy makeup....it's soooooo much nicer
> 
> 
> 
> ...






If you're an old bag what does that make me


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @Dominique, yes, the addiction is so real, lol






Hi Debbs my sweet---I miss you, but I think of you every time I use my Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base



Best rec ever!!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey! If @Dominique33 and @elegant-one are doing a wine party... I'm going tooooooo! heehee


  oooo I still can't drink wine (breastfeeding) but can i join the party with kool aid?!?! 


  starting @Medgal07 's challenge... bright pink #1 Bite Beauty Bouquet.


----------



## liba (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh stop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is that a threat - or a promise??????????


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Debbs said:
> 
> 
> > Elegant in low buy? Must have been a very special day! Nice to see ya, EO.
> ...


 @elegant-one is here and the thread didn't spontaneously combust! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yay! welcome


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @elegant-one is here and the thread didn't spontaneously combust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I do always get a tad nervous when she stops by... but so far so good! LOL


----------



## cocofiere (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Debbs my sweet---I miss you, but I think of you every time I use my *Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base*
> 
> 
> 
> Best rec ever!!!


  @Medgal07 and @Debbs What's this about using the Soleil Tan de Chanel Makeup Base on WOC? Please share as I've always felt it wouldn't be sufficient for my NC45/50 self and avoided buying it for that reason.  Thanks!


----------



## liba (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey... however you take it... that's how I meant it! LOL Do you want one too!? You know I'll put you at the fron of the line!!


  but of course! I want to wake up out of my magically induced sleep at last!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey... however you take it... that's how I meant it! LOL Do you want one too!? You know I'll put you at the fron of the line!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








made my day babe


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @elegant-one is here and the thread didn't spontaneously combust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  I love you guys


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> If you're an old bag what does that make me


  A very lovely old bag's friend


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey! If @Dominique33 and @elegant-one are doing a wine party... I'm going tooooooo! heehee


----------



## Janice (Jun 4, 2014)

Nevermind, I've learned enough to know that this is related to drama between parties. I withdraw my comment.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey! If @Dominique33 and @elegant-one are doing a wine party... I'm going tooooooo! heehee


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> A very lovely old bag's friend


 Awwwwwww


----------



## liba (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> A very lovely old bag's friend


  Hey look, a matching set of vintage Vuitton luggage!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> @Medgal07 and @Debbs What's this about using the Soleil Tan de Chanel Makeup Base on WOC? Please share as I've always felt it wouldn't be sufficient for my NC45/50 self and avoided buying it for that reason.  Thanks!






Hi Coco.  Oh you absolutely can wear it.  Debbs encouraged me to try it and I love it.  I wear it under foundation but I've also worn it on its own.
       It makes my skin look flawless.  You should try it.  If you feel uncertain maybe you can pick up a sample at a counter first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey look, a matching set of vintage Vuitton luggage!!!!






That's us!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @elegant-one is here and the thread didn't spontaneously combust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That's really funny Starlight!  No smell of smoke whatsoever!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> A very lovely old bag's friend


  Awwwwwww! Me loves this!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hey... however you take it... that's how I meant it! LOL Do you want one too!? You know I'll put you at the fron of the line!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pixie honey---took away her matches & lighter too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> oooo I still can't drink wine (breastfeeding) but can i join the party with kool aid?!?!
> 
> 
> starting @Medgal07 's challenge...* bright pink #1 Bite Beauty Bouquet. *


  Awesome Starlight!  How is it?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey look, a matching set of vintage Vuitton luggage!!!!


  oh geesh that's hilarious


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> HeeHee You are my Sleeping Beauty and I am your Maleficent! HeeHee #TrueLovesKiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...






On my way Dominique!  Can we stop at the vineyards down the road?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 4, 2014)

:nanas: Couldn't figure out how to delete my post so I guess dancing bananas it is! Sorry!  I'm learning!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]and Welcome to Specktra *SassyWonder*.  If there's anything I can do to help you navigate the threads or just feel comfortable, please feel free to just reach out.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]          [/COLOR]:frenz:


  Thank You!!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> @elegant-one is here and the thread didn't spontaneously combust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YET!! haha but i dunno now.. with @Dominique33 @elegant-one and you in here the thread could self destruct at any second... see i'm innocent. i don't 'high buy'


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Couldn't figure out how to delete my post so I guess dancing bananas it is! Sorry! I'm learning!


  dancing bananas fix everything!

  welcome!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

[@]Pixiedancer[/@],so incredibly well said. Thank you for posting it. :bouquet:


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Not yet, we have a few more games I think. I'm not too much of a hockey fan but the fans are getting crazy by me (Jersey girl working in the city).


  Did you stop by Bryant Park!  Tonight is the 1st game for the championship!!!  Let's Go Rangers!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> YET!! haha but i dunno now.. with @Dominique33 @elegant-one and you in here the thread could self destruct at any second... see i'm innocent. i don't 'high buy'








 true lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Pixiedancer,so incredibly well said. Thank you for posting it.


  You step right up for your kiss too missy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You step right up for your kiss too missy!


Well if you insist.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well if you insist.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> :kissy:


Yay! A Pixie smooch! :happydance:


----------



## cocofiere (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Coco.  Oh you absolutely can wear it.  Debbs encouraged me to try it and I love it.  I wear it under foundation but I've also worn it on its own.
> It makes my skin look flawless.  You should try it.  If you feel uncertain maybe you can pick up a sample at a counter first.


  Hi @Medgal07





Perfect!  I have friends at the Chanel counter so getting a sample should be easy peasy.  I'm curious to try the Sonia Kashuk bronzing cream now too since it's a similar concept (though not identical I don't believe).


----------



## Dawn (Jun 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Couldn't figure out how to delete my post so I guess dancing bananas it is! Sorry! I'm learning!


  Welcome Sassy!!  If you ever need any assistance, here is a link to the Staff Roster.  Feel free to pm any of us for help.
  http://www.specktra.net/a/specktra-staff-roster


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 4, 2014)

Holstrom4 said:


> Welcome Sassy!!  If you ever need any assistance, here is a link to the Staff Roster.  Feel free to pm any of us for help. http://www.specktra.net/a/specktra-staff-roster


  Hello I sent two PMs almost a week ago about problems with email verification; can you assist?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Starlight77* 

 i really like it. it's a lot brighter outdoors. I almost took a step back when i looked in car mirror lol. i love it though. seriously loving these bite beauty lipsticks, pencils, glosses, lust tints etc all of them. I just bought cava the other day. it's a unique color for me. liking it a lot.


  I looked it up---it's GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> Hi @Medgal07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I'm wearing it today under the Perfection Lumière Velvet----unbelievably smooth--& well velvety. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check it out since you're stopping at the Chanel counter.
   I have shade 70 Beige.  I hope you let us know how you make out with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL oui j'en sais quelque chose mais là ouf je suis devant mon PC !


  Very cool Mac-Guy & Dominique---now how about a little french wine


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Ajigglin said:
> 
> 
> > I read every post like a nut, too! I'm behind literally 100 pages on the Osbournes thread. I don't know what to do! I need Cliff Notes.
> ...


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jun 4, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] your response was, as always, so spot-on and lovely. I'm so glad you created this thread and are our fearless leader.   I've been struggling with incredible amounts of stress - emotional situations with family, a week-long relationship retreat with my husband, taking over a second business and being thrown into the management and operation of one of the two businesses we now own, two babies at home, travel, etc.   Things are all good but it's an incredible adjustment period and sometimes I just want to eat 6 DQ blizzards, hide in my bed, and buy myself hundreds of dollars of cosmetics and handbags and whatever else to distract myself from how crazy things are right now. I have committed just the one sin of a Bite lipstick. I can't count on one hand how many times I've found myself in the makeup aisle of a drugstore or Target with the familiar feeling of wanting to just buy some stuff to alleviate the pressure, but I've walked out, gotten in my car and left every time. Thank goodness for Team Low Buy, because in the past it wouldn't have even been the aisles of Walgreens - it would have been that PLUS online purchases with the credit card, which I don't even use any more.   I didn't even quite realize I had made such progress until I typed it all out and thought about my habits just 6 months ago.   Go #teamlowbuy. Each and every one of you here have taught me something along the way and helped me actually make a positive change. Thanks.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Very cool Mac-Guy & Dominique---now how about a little french wine








Everybody

  LOL Medgal speaking about wine, châteaux and ocean shore..



  1 / Hotel & Accommodation










  The spa on the roof ( same hotel )





  For those who love the view on the sea, the swimming pool is to die for, the view too ( but the hotel has only 12 or 15 rooms so far I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, )






  Our restaurant ( one of our restaurants that is lol )






Dune du Pyla ( or Pilat )






  Back to Bordeaux





*Medgal, Elegant, Starlight, Katred and all of you in fact, are you READY ? *


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 5, 2014)

30 days 30 lippies round 2!

Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 6 KEEP

Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT
Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT
Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT
Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP
Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP
Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP
Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP
Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night 
Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT
Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP
Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP
Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT

In the B2M news....

I went to MAC yesterday I used my voucher and bought Syrup and Hot Tahiti Lipsticks, I have put them in my draw for when this 30 lippies challenge is over. I collected up my B2M empties last night and I have enough for 3 lipsticks so I am going back to MAC in my lunch time today.

I discovered my wearing patterns and stash habits have been leaning towards brights in pink and red form and I have neglected to replenish neutrals/softer colours since I used them up. I also discovered my other half prefers the subtler stuff. Now I don't propose to wear neutral lips just to please him, but it is a hole in my collection that I want my B2Ms to fill!

I already got Syrup and Hot Tahiti, now I have the following shades as a short list to research this morning before I go to the counter, any input welcome!

Plumful
Lustering
Patisserie
Lovelorn
Sweetie
Capricious
Ladybug

I need a soft plum, a soft pink, soft red and a soft peach so I think Plumful and Lustering are coming away with me, its the red and pink that I am finding hard!

Now im off to find the swatch thread, i want these to be considered purchases which will work.

PS big 





 to everyone, this thread has helped me a lot, we just need to stay on team low buy track


----------



## mel33t (Jun 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> [SIZE=10pt][COLOR=181818]30 days 30 lippies round 2!   Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 6 KEEP   Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT  Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT  Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT  Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP  Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP  Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP  Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP  Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night   Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT  Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP  Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP[/COLOR][/SIZE] [SIZE=10pt][COLOR=181818]Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT[/COLOR][/SIZE]  [COLOR=181818]In the B2M news....[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I went to MAC yesterday I used my voucher and bought Syrup and Hot Tahiti Lipsticks, I have put them in my draw for when this 30 lippies challenge is over. I collected up my B2M empties last night and I have enough for 3 lipsticks so I am going back to MAC in my lunch time today.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I discovered my wearing patterns and stash habits have been leaning towards brights in pink and red form and I have neglected to replenish neutrals/softer colours since I used them up. I also discovered my other half prefers the subtler stuff. Now I don't propose to wear neutral lips just to please him, but it is a hole in my collection that I want my B2Ms to fill![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I already got Syrup and Hot Tahiti, now I have the following shades as a short list to research this morning before I go to the counter, any input welcome!   Plumful[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Lustering[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Patisserie[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Lovelorn[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Sweetie[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Capricious[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Ladybug[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I need a soft plum, a soft pink, soft red and a soft peach so I think Plumful and Lustering are coming away with me, its the red and pink that I am finding hard![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Now im off to find the swatch thread, i want these to be considered purchases which will work.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]PS big [/COLOR]  to everyone, this thread has helped me a lot, we just need to stay on team low buy track :bouquet:


  Great job!  Plumful is one of my all time favorite MAC lipsticks. If you're going for a bright pink, may I recommend lickable? Its one of my favorite lipsticks. If you want a softer wash of color then lovelorn is a really great choice as well.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 5, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> Go #teamlowbuy. Each and every one of you here have taught me something along the way and helped me actually make a positive change. Thanks.


  SO accurate it made me laugh haha!  Those are def my immediate responses when I'm feeling badly. Make sure you are engaging in self-care activities daily, like listening to music, bubble baths, walks, whatever else you enjoy doing. (Other than shopping).  Sounds like you have made some really great progress!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 5, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I sent two PMs almost a week ago about problems with email verification; can you assist?


  PM'd you. =)


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2014)

Holstrom4 said:


> PM'd you. =)


  Thank you!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Plumful is one of my all time favorite MAC lipsticks. If you're going for a bright pink, may I recommend lickable? Its one of my favorite lipsticks. If you want a softer wash of color then lovelorn is a really great choice as well.


  Lickable is on the list but tempting to get something softer for everyday wear at the moment, I am definitely interested in Lovelorn, I am off to the counter tomorrow now so will swatch them both then, excited to use my B2M's, Plumful is definitely coming home with me, but the other 2 spots are still up for grabs!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Lickable is on the list but tempting to get something softer for everyday wear at the moment, I am definitely interested in Lovelorn, I am off to the counter tomorrow now so will swatch them both then, excited to use my B2M's, Plumful is definitely coming home with me, but the other 2 spots are still up for grabs!


  i like the look of a lot of the paler cremesheens, especially the ones like pure zen, sunny seoul, peach blossom
  some of the counters in manchester didnt have certain colours in stock so when i last went to b2m i couldnt get any
  so i picked up plink! lustre and it's a pale pink similar to nude rose and wears off quickly like most lustres do but it's a nice colour


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Everybody
> 
> LOL Medgal speaking about wine, châteaux and ocean shore..
> 
> ...


  I wanna coooooooooooooooooome!!!

  Like, now!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Everybody
> 
> LOL Medgal speaking about wine, châteaux and ocean shore..
> 
> ...


OH Dominique!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 My ultimate dream. Hubs said I NEED to just do it.

  I just packed high heels AND running shoes


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i like the look of a lot of the paler cremesheens, especially the ones like pure zen, sunny seoul, peach blossom
> some of the counters in manchester didnt have certain colours in stock so when i last went to b2m i couldnt get any
> so i picked up plink! lustre and it's a pale pink similar to nude rose and wears off quickly like most lustres do but it's a nice colour


  Thank you, I had a lot of cremesheen finishes when I first got into mac, like creme cup, hot gossip, creme de nude and modesty, if fact they are all finished and in the back to mac bag.

  The odd thing is my taste has changed a lot since I first got into MAC 6 years ago, I not prefer my neutrals to be sheer and less opaque, I like a slightly juicy finish even if it means longevity suffers, hence why I am leaning towards Lustre finishes. I love peach blossom but I haven't been able to find swatches on someone with dark raven hair and pale skin. I struggled to finish creme cup and creme de nude as they no longer suit me in my opionion, light/white pastels and me are not a good look, but the rosy shades seem to be sitting better on my skin tone.

  I have made a note to swatch Plink! if they have it, I know they have plumful, patisserie and lustering and i think I saw lovelorn the other day, if not it may become a swatch fest. The only certain I have is plumful, I think I would get a lot of wear out of that one!

  I have to confess I was surprised with how few glazes there are now. Its interesting that there are many more cremesheens and mattes these days but fewer lustres and glaze formulas, perhaps its an echo of the trends at the moment?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Thank you, I had a lot of cremesheen finishes when I first got into mac, like creme cup, hot gossip, creme de nude and modesty, if fact they are all finished and in the back to mac bag.
> 
> The odd thing is my taste has changed a lot since I first got into MAC 6 years ago, I not prefer my neutrals to be sheer and less opaque, I like a slightly juicy finish even if it means longevity suffers, hence why I am leaning towards Lustre finishes. I love peach blossom but I haven't been able to find swatches on someone with dark raven hair and pale skin. I struggled to finish creme cup and creme de nude as they no longer suit me in my opionion, light/white pastels and me are not a good look, but the rosy shades seem to be sitting better on my skin tone.
> 
> ...


  yes i think plumful looks good on everyone!
  i'm surprised about the glazes too, as i know that hue is really popular and hot tahiti is the bomb!
  most of the old school shades do nothing for me, as i'm not really a full face of makeup girl anymore so alot of them just look jarring on my face
  so  yeah i totally get you on the willing to suffer with poor longevity to get a colour that fits!
  if you can find peach blossom i'd give it a go 

  a swatch fest is no bad thing imo - i grabbed about five last time and had them sanitized, then went and sat at a mirror appliying and wiping them all off and then applying again for a good ten minutes deciding which was the one for me
  when we're low buy every new addition needs to fit our needs right!?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Lippy challenge:
  Day 1: MAC Rich Marron Huggable
  Day 2: MAC Neon Orange lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Everybody
> 
> LOL Medgal speaking about wine, châteaux and ocean shore..
> 
> ...


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> yes i think plumful looks good on everyone!
> i'm surprised about the glazes too, as i know that hue is really popular and hot tahiti is the bomb!
> most of the old school shades do nothing for me, as i'm not really a full face of makeup girl anymore so alot of them just look jarring on my face
> so  yeah i totally get you on the willing to suffer with poor longevity to get a colour that fits!
> ...








 every new addition needs to be perfect. I have minimal funds left this month, so using my B2M's seems like a good idea now.

  I plan on swatching everything they have which is on my list and see what fits, i also made myself admit that i don't have to use all 3 B2M's right now, I could just get  1 or 2 and save the others

  I also realised that the average drugstore lippie is £7-8 now, mac is £15 so for every 2 I buy and hate from the drugstore I could have had a mac one from my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a reminder to be to think twice before hauling in the drugstore.

  I positively managed to avoid acquiring all the new Barry M matte bright nail polishes, I won't wear them so don't need them!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> kerry-jane88 said:
> 
> 
> > i like the look of a lot of the paler cremesheens, especially the ones like pure zen, sunny seoul, peach blossom some of the counters in manchester didnt have certain colours in stock so when i last went to b2m i couldnt get any so i picked up plink! lustre and it's a pale pink similar to nude rose and wears off quickly like most lustres do but it's a nice colour
> ...


  I put a photo of Plink! On me in the name that lippie thread last weekend.  It doesn't show up much on me without a primer or lip pencil, though.   But just in case you want to see it...


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 5, 2014)

[@]charlotte366[/@] I have Lustering and Sweetie and love them both! Lustering is more of a true vibrant pink and Sweetie is more of a subtle pink with a gorgeous sheen. Both are beautiful so you can't go wrong with either


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 5, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> [SIZE=10pt][COLOR=181818]30 days 30 lippies round 2!   Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 6 KEEP   Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT  Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT  Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT  Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP  Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP  Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP  Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP  Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night   Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT  Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP  Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP[/COLOR][/SIZE] [SIZE=10pt][COLOR=181818]Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT[/COLOR][/SIZE]  [COLOR=181818]In the B2M news....[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I went to MAC yesterday I used my voucher and bought Syrup and Hot Tahiti Lipsticks, I have put them in my draw for when this 30 lippies challenge is over. I collected up my B2M empties last night and I have enough for 3 lipsticks so I am going back to MAC in my lunch time today.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I discovered my wearing patterns and stash habits have been leaning towards brights in pink and red form and I have neglected to replenish neutrals/softer colours since I used them up. I also discovered my other half prefers the subtler stuff. Now I don't propose to wear neutral lips just to please him, but it is a hole in my collection that I want my B2Ms to fill![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I already got Syrup and Hot Tahiti, now I have the following shades as a short list to research this morning before I go to the counter, any input welcome!   Plumful[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Lustering[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Patisserie[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Lovelorn[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Sweetie[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Capricious[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Ladybug[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I need a soft plum, a soft pink, soft red and a soft peach so I think Plumful and Lustering are coming away with me, its the red and pink that I am finding hard![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Now im off to find the swatch thread, i want these to be considered purchases which will work.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]PS big [/COLOR]  to everyone, this thread has helped me a lot, we just need to stay on team low buy track :bouquet:


  Charlotte,  Take a close look at Capricious, and try it on. For myself, I think it is the most flattering colour ever on me. Don't know your skintone, but I'm NC-15, if that helps. Patisserie is one of my favorites, too.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Take a close look at Capricious, and try it on. For myself, I think it is the most flattering colour ever on me. Don't know your skintone, but I'm NC-15, if that helps. Patisserie is one of my favorites, too.


  I finally figured out multi quote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you so much ladies! 

@burghchick I think plink! is out thanks to your picture, I don't think it will work to well on me....

@ILoveMakeup84 @Rainbunny Those 3 are on my list to swatch tomorrow, im excited to get to the counter and try them all!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I put a photo of Plink! On me in the name that lippie thread last weekend. It doesn't show up much on me without a primer or lip pencil, though. But just in case you want to see it...
> ...


  Yes, it looks so different on than it looks in the tube.  Very sheer.  I also like Capricious a lot!  It's on of my standards that I rebuy when I use it up.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm fairly pale, NW20-25, and Peach Blossom is probably my most used MAC lipstick. Its very peachy, not a whole lot of pink to it, but it's a really great neutral color.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 5, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Yes, it looks so different on than it looks in the tube.  Very sheer.  I also like Capricious a lot!  It's on of my standards that I rebuy when I use it up.


  Capricious is kind of a sleeper colour for me. I forget about it, and then when I put it on, I think why don't I wear it ALL THE TIME! It's the best colour ever on me, maybe even better than my beloved (and discontinued) Chic.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just looked up Capricious and wow its gorgeous and my type of color! Added to my B2M list


----------



## dorni (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Everybody
> 
> LOL Medgal speaking about wine, châteaux and ocean shore..
> 
> ...


  Oh yes!! I'm ready. France is such a beautiful country.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lippy challenge:
> Day 1: MAC Rich Marron Huggable
> Day 2: MAC Neon Orange lipstick
> Can you believe I don;t have NO!? I bet you ROCK the crap outta that lippie!!
> ...


  That one's been on my B2M list forever! I really need to get it at some point too!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 5, 2014)

I skipped today's launch even though I _adore_ purples. I'm doing some major hand-wringing though because as much as I dislike the collaborator, I really, _really,_ love purples. And it's still available! Ughhhhh. I'm trying to talk myself out of it. I already own _Smoked Purple_, _Go For It_, _Goes and Goes_, _Plum Bright_, _Potent Fig_, and _Goddess of the Sea_. Not that those are all similar, but they'll get me by. Maybe I'll amend my to-skip list and pick up the purple in Moody Blooms...?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 5, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped today's launch even though I _adore_ purples. I'm doing some major hand-wringing though because as much as I dislike the collaborator, I really, _really,_ love purples. And it's still available! Ughhhhh. I'm trying to talk myself out of it. I already own _Smoked Purple_, _Go For It_, _Goes and Goes_, _Plum Bright_, _Potent Fig_, and _Goddess of the Sea_. Not that those are all similar, but they'll get me by. Maybe I'll amend my to-skip list and pick up the purple in Moody Blooms...?


  I skipped it too. Now that regular Heroine lipstick is perm, I think I'm ok with that one and vamping it up with Nightmoth lip liner if I want to.
  I think we are ok in skipping... and you DO have some really nice purple selections to choose from!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwww thanks hun! I definitely couldn't do it without all of you... we make a hell of a team!
> 
> I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way... I'm sure you'll get through this stressful time and come out the other side with many blessings for all your hard work!
> 
> ...


  Thanks Pixie! Do you have Morange? They were nearly identical when I comparison swatched them in the store awhile back so if you have Morange you could probably skip NO which I think you'd look great in!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped today's launch even though I _adore_ purples. I'm doing some major hand-wringing though because as much as I dislike the collaborator, I really, _really,_ love purples. And it's still available! Ughhhhh. I'm trying to talk myself out of it. I already own _Smoked Purple_, _Go For It_, _Goes and Goes_, _Plum Bright_, _Potent Fig_, and _Goddess of the Sea_. Not that those are all similar, but they'll get me by. Maybe I'll amend my to-skip list and pick up the purple in Moody Blooms...?


  Kudos on skipping! I wish that I could say I did the same but I gave into my purple lippy addiction and got it. I bet you look really pretty in all those purples you listed above.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 5, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped today's launch even though I _adore_ purples. I'm doing some major hand-wringing though because as much as I dislike the collaborator, I really, _really,_ love purples. And it's still available! Ughhhhh. I'm trying to talk myself out of it. I already own _Smoked Purple_, _Go For It_, _Goes and Goes_, _Plum Bright_, *Potent Fig, *and _Goddess of the Sea_. Not that those are all similar, but they'll get me by. Maybe I'll amend my to-skip list and pick up the purple in Moody Blooms...?


  I must express my envy at the fact that you have Potent Fig.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 5, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I must express my envy at the fact that you have Potent Fig.


  I have to tell you, I didn't even know half of those colors I listed were LE when I bought them (except for _Go For It_). It was always just a random "I'm going to go to MAC today" shopping trip! Working down the street from a PRO store had its benefits.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So true! I should totally B2M for it! With all the great lipsticks you guys have been listing today, I have quite a little to-swatch list going.
> 
> 
> I can't lie, I do look a little _cold_ in some of them lol. But I don't mind! I'm sure you're going to love your new lipstick. I successfully closed out the MAC tab and committed to skipping!
> ...


  I wish! The closest one to me is almost 3 hours away.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 5, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped today's launch even though I _adore_ purples. I'm doing some major hand-wringing though because as much as I dislike the collaborator, I really, _really,_ love purples. And it's still available! Ughhhhh. I'm trying to talk myself out of it. I already own _Smoked Purple_, _Go For It_, _Goes and Goes_, _Plum Bright_, _Potent Fig_, and _Goddess of the Sea_. Not that those are all similar, but they'll get me by. Maybe I'll amend my to-skip list and pick up the purple in Moody Blooms...?


  I got it and it will be here tomorrow.  If u want I can swatch it for you.  I skipped Pedro and the Osbournes so I felt okay about getting this one thing.  I didn't stay up all night, I just looked at the site when I did wake up.  If I had missed it I wouldn't have been too upset. It was hard for me after the Osbournes sold out, I felt a little like I missed out.  But once that day passed I was okay with it. I'm guessing that is a feeling that we'll all have when we skip, but once we get used to doing it we won't feel that way.  I'm hoping!


----------



## liba (Jun 5, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I must express my envy at the fact that you have Potent Fig.


  Potent Fig is a great color, but a pain in the neck to apply and keep nice and even. Very patchy. There will come a day when MAC will bring out a similar color in a better formula for sure - look how people snapped up Punk Couture.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Jaymuhlee said:
> 
> 
> > So true! I should totally B2M for it! With all the great lipsticks you guys have been listing today, I have quite a little to-swatch list going.   I can't lie, I do look a little _cold_ in some of them lol. But I don't mind! I'm sure you're going to love your new lipstick. I successfully closed out the MAC tab and committed to skipping!   I have to tell you, I didn't even know half of those colors I listed were LE when I bought them (except for _Go For It_). It was always just a random "I'm going to go to MAC today" shopping trip! *Working down the street from a PRO store had its benefits.*
> ...


  I know that feeling!  I used to live 15 minutes from a Pro store and I really miss it.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish! The closest one to me is almost 3 hours away.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *burghchick*
> 
> ...


  That's a bummer... It's one of the perks of Chicago being the smallest big city ever!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 5, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I got it and it will be here tomorrow. If u want I can swatch it for you. I skipped Pedro and the Osbournes so I felt okay about getting this one thing. I didn't stay up all night, I just looked at the site when I did wake up. If I had missed it I wouldn't have been too upset. It was hard for me after the Osbournes sold out, I felt a little like I missed out. But once that day passed I was okay with it. I'm guessing that is a feeling that we'll all have when we skip, but once we get used to doing it we won't feel that way. I'm hoping!


  I'd love to see swatches! I'll live vicariously through you and all of the beautiful ladies in that thread tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Everybody
> 
> LOL Medgal speaking about wine, châteaux and ocean shore..
> 
> ...


   OMG Dominique---this is totally drool worthy



 I need to start packing!!!  The spa on the roof has my name written all over it!!!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SassyWonder* 


I'm new to Specktra and I find myself not wanting to post anything because I see how new people are treated or blatantly ignored. I came here because I love makeup and wanted to discuss and share with like minded people. I also noticed there is some clique behavior. Kinda like high school the cool kids get to take part and until you prove worthy keep your opinion to yourself. Not so welcoming.


  I think new people aren't blatantly ignored, but i agree that there is sometimes uncalled for unpleasant drama when someone new posts. Other new people get no drama and post along with the rest of us. It's not entirely predictable.

  As for clique-ishness, it shifts around. Sometimes someone is very... uh... social. Then they may stop posting and someone else gets a little of the... uh... spotlight. I usually only get on Specktra once a day, and sometimes i don't read or post for several days. It's like that for other people too.

  There are also several people who really do have insightful comments about particular items or collections.

  But however things are now, in a few months they will change. So, please, don't be afraid to post, SassyWonder.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Pixie! Do you have Morange? They were nearly identical when I comparison swatched them in the store awhile back so if you have Morange you could probably skip NO which I think you'd look great in!


 I don't have Morange either. It wasn't until All About Orange that I realized how much I liked orange lippies... And I was still nervous to go full on bright orange. Now I see how nice these colors that pull more orange look on my skintone... Makes me curious to branch out into these straight bright oranges!!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 5, 2014)

Also, i often scan rapidly through messages. If there is a long series about guys in kilts or kitties, well, i can just scroll past that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So if i see unnecessary drama, i skip it. I don't need extra stress in my life.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 5, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Also, i often scan rapidly through messages. If there is a long series about guys in kilts or kitties, well, i can just scroll past that.p:   So if i see unnecessary drama, i skip it. I don't need extra stress in my life.


  Yes, or you just don't know the answer. I think some of the drama is just people jumping to conclusions that guest or new user equals ebayer, when often that's not the case. Nothing they can do about the ebayers, anyway. And if Mac limited how many items people can buy, people would be upset about that, too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't have Morange either. It wasn't until All About Orange that I realized how much I liked orange lippies... And I was still nervous to go full on bright orange. Now I see how nice these colors that pull more orange look on my skintone... Makes me curious to branch out into these straight bright oranges!!


I bet you could probably pull either off!  I was always a little wary of orange too but I think I'm good as long as it's more red based than yellow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't have Morange either. It wasn't until All About Orange that I realized how much I liked orange lippies... And I was still nervous to go full on bright orange. Now I see how nice these colors that pull more orange look on my skintone... Makes me curious to branch out into these straight bright oranges!!


 Pix darling, you look great in everything!!!!!  No fluff---just a fact!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 5, 2014)

Day 1: syrup Day 2: UD native inspired by [@]PixieDancer[/@] posting she used it recently!! :cheer:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bet you could probably pull either off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Naomi you make the orange lipstick look mighty good.  Just stunning!  Just sayin'


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Naomi you make the orange lipstick look mighty good.  Just stunning!  Just sayin'[/COLOR]


Thank you Medgal! :bouquet:


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Very cool Mac-Guy & Dominique---now how about a little french wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *runs to pack*  i'm so ready!!! 






it looks like a fictitious beautiful magical place in my dreams LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> OH Dominique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lipstick---don't forget the lipstick!!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> 30 days 30 lippies round 2!
> 
> Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 6 KEEP
> 
> ...


  i have syrup, lustering, plumful and lovelorn along with pure zen (which on me is a soft peach) they are my top 5 most loved MAC permanent colors. i can swatch them all for you but I see you're going tomorrow. another color i'd check out would be fanfare. I keep forgetting to pick it up. it looks boring online but it's so very pretty in person


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 5, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i have syrup, lustering, plumful and lovelorn along with pure zen (which on me is a soft peach) they are my top 5 most loved MAC permanent colors. i can swatch them all for you but I see you're going tomorrow. another color i'd check out would be fanfare. I keep forgetting to pick it up. it looks boring online but it's so very pretty in person


  Man.... you guys are rolling out the colors I have never bought today! Fanfare... gotta check that one out. 
  My B2M list is growing! 

  Have I mentioned I LOVE B2M!!!!??? heehee


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 5, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i have syrup, lustering, plumful and lovelorn along with pure zen (which on me is a soft peach) they are my top 5 most loved MAC permanent colors. i can swatch them all for you but I see you're going tomorrow. another color i'd check out would be fanfare. I keep forgetting to pick it up. it looks boring online but it's so very pretty in person
> Man.... you guys are rolling out the colors I have never bought today! Fanfare... gotta check that one out.
> My B2M list is growing!
> 
> Have I mentioned I LOVE B2M!!!!??? heehee


  definitely check out fanfare. i think YOU would definitely love it. it looks brownish online but it's not. it's very MLBB pinky kinda color. it's a perfect everyday shade.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Have I mentioned I LOVE B2M!!!!??? heehee


  Hi Pixie and anyone else who cares to chime in....are they nice to you when you B2M?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 5, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Hi Pixie and anyone else who cares to chime in....are they nice to you when you B2M?


  Ummm... most of the time. Some can be snarky if I go to a store where I normally don't shop. Like I'm putting them out since I'm not buying them. But if I stick to the location where they know me, it's not an issue.
  They shouldn't make you feel uncomfortable about it no matter where you go though! It's a MAC long standing rewards program. If anyone made me feel bad, I'd call customer servive when I got home! 
  I take it you have had a bad experience?


----------



## mel33t (Jun 5, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Day 1: syrup Day 2: UD native inspired by [@]PixieDancer[/@] posting she used it recently!! :cheer:


  I've been on the fence about UD Native, I always pick it up, but put it back lol.   Day One: MAC Creme Cup and blush NARS Love


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 5, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Hi Pixie and anyone else who cares to chime in....are they nice to you when you B2M?


  I was always a bit nervous as well but, thankfully, the people at my PRO store are really great and barely even look at what I've brought in. I used to think they'd inspect it with a microscope and if something was pan-less or a bit too melted they'd turn me away! It's never happened! And like Pixie said, I'd call in CS if they were rude.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 5, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped today's launch even though I _adore_ purples. I'm doing some major hand-wringing though because as much as I dislike the collaborator, I really, _really,_ love purples. And it's still available! Ughhhhh. I'm trying to talk myself out of it. I already own _Smoked Purple_, _Go For It_, _Goes and Goes_, _Plum Bright_, _Potent Fig_, and _Goddess of the Sea_. Not that those are all similar, but they'll get me by. Maybe I'll amend my to-skip list and pick up the purple in Moody Blooms...?





PixieDancer said:


> I skipped it too. Now that regular Heroine lipstick is perm, I think I'm ok with that one and vamping it up with Nightmoth lip liner if I want to. I think we are ok in skipping... and you DO have some really nice purple selections to choose from!


  Also skipped Pure Heroine. I've got Up the Amp and Nightmoth. I could probably hack my way to a darker purple. :nods:  Strange, I didn't really work out how awesome a purple lippie is until I B2Med for Up the Amp and wore it for the first time. A very pleasant surprise!  And for [@]boschicka[/@]: I've only ever B2Med online, so I've never had a chance to be snarked at by sales associates.  (The nearest MAC counter to me is six hours away.) I never had an issue.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 5, 2014)

*missed drama noted and put aside, tucked away in a dark corner where it can be forgotten...*

  I'm doing pretty well with collections lately!  I have stuck to my makeup no-buy since late April and continuing (I hope) through the end of summer.  I did allow myself the one mini-splurge of 2 Pedro lippies and an AA compact (wait, there's a product in it?  Who cares?!?  lol).  Other than that, it's just been essentials.  I've had to replenish my setting powder, my mascara, and my black eyeliner. 

  Collections schmollections.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 5, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> *missed drama noted and put aside, tucked away in a dark corner where it can be forgotten...*
> 
> I'm doing pretty well with collections lately!  I have stuck to my makeup no-buy since late April and continuing (I hope) through the end of summer.  I did allow myself the one mini-splurge of 2 Pedro lippies and an AA compact (wait, there's a product in it?  Who cares?!?  lol).  Other than that, it's just been essentials.  I've had to replenish my setting powder, my mascara, and my black eyeliner.
> 
> Collections schmollections.


  Woah! You're doing REALLY well! Kudos to you ChosenOne!! Keep up the AMAZING job!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 5, 2014)

Way to go, ChosenOne!  :cheer:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG Dominique---this is totally drool worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Medgal, the spa is YOUR spa ! Of course you need to start packing, that would be so great !
  Running shoes, euh yes absolutely, and mini size beauty and makeup stuff too 

  All aboard !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great, some dreams come true !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwww thanks babe! I did figure out that I like my reds vampy or when they pull orange... so that was has inspired me to maybe go out there and get a straight up bright orange.
> I'll B2M for one of these one day... probably soon.
> 
> *You are such a sweetie... do you want a kiss too....??? Thanks hun!*
> ...


   Oh yes please---I'm in line!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Lipstick---don't forget the lipstick!!!


*LOL Elegant is right  *: Running shoes *and* high heels and don't forget the lipstick, I forgot to mention but I think I don't have to !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes of course, done !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

dorni said:


> Oh yes!! I'm ready. France is such a beautiful country.


Thank you Dorni, so now please pack your luggage too,


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Hi Pixie and anyone else who cares to chime in....are they nice to you when you B2M?


  I had a strange encounter when I attempted to B2M at a free-standing MAC store.  They were very nice, but much to my surprise and chagrin they had implemented a 
  very restrictive policy with their lipsticks.  Of course every item that I wanted was on this new 'B2M exclusion list'.  Prior to this incident there were no restrictions other 
  than _special packaging _limited edition items. I was pretty disappointed because I spent $100s at this store.  Since that time my MAC dollars are spent online, allowing me
  to get collection items sooner anyway.  I have several empties to B2M.  I may call to confirm the policy first, in the event they've abandoned that policy.  Otherwise I'll take 
  my empties to a nearby Nordies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *LOL Elegant is right  *: Running shoes *and* high heels and don't forget the lipstick, I forgot to mention but I think I don't have to !


 EO would leave her AMEX before her lipstick!!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I had a strange encounter when I attempted to B2M at a free-standing MAC store.  They were very nice, but much to my surprise and chagrin they had implemented a
> very restrictive policy with their lipsticks.  Of course every item that I wanted was on this new *'B2M exclusion list'*.  Prior to this incident there were no restrictions other
> than _special packaging _limited edition items. I was pretty disappointed because I spent $100s at this store.  Since that time my MAC dollars are spent online, allowing me
> to get collection items sooner anyway.  I have several empties to B2M.  I may call to confirm the policy first, in the event they've abandoned that policy.  Otherwise I'll take
> my empties to a nearby Nordies.


  This sounds annoying. What exactly is on the B2M exclusion list?

  Did you talk to the store manager? I hope you get the stuff that you want! You deserve it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> EO would leave her AMEX before her lipstick!!!


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She would need both actually.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 6, 2014)

30 days 30 lippies round 2!  Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 7 KEEP  Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night  Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT Day 13 06/06: Shu Uemura Supreme Shine PK 356, i picked out the 4 of these I never wear for this challenge, this is the least glittery and I like this one, its staying - KEEP  Off to swatch and B2M at lunchtime a massive thank you to everyone you has helped/made suggestions in the last 2 days its is much appreciated!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I've been on the fence about UD Native, I always pick it up, but put it back lol.   Day One: MAC Creme Cup and blush NARS Love


  At the risk of enabling.. If you like creme cup I bet you'd like native... I have angel and native is just a more nude version of it with a better finish. Check it out -/l after you finish up some lipsticks of course in true low buy fashion!!


----------



## lyseD (Jun 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Have I mentioned I LOVE B2M!!!!??? heehee
> 
> Hi Pixie and anyone else who cares to chime in....are they nice to you when you B2M?


I've never had a problem but I always plan to B2M when I am buying something, even if it's just a brow pencil.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 6, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> At the risk of enabling.. If you like creme cup I bet you'd like native... I have angel and native is just a more nude version of it with a better finish. Check it out -/l after you finish up some lipsticks of course in true low buy fashion!!


  Haha yes, no buying lipsticks for a while. I don't normally reach for nudes to he honest, but lately I've really been wanting to wear them. I'll have to try it sometime


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 6, 2014)

B2M successful

  My 18 empties consisted of mini/travel to go sizes of cleanse off oil, fix + and strobe cream. Empty lipsticks, depotted blushes and eyeshadows and a couple of superslick liners which I used extensively but were from the 2010 original release.

  The lady didn't even look, just counted them from my bag into her big box of empties.

  Luckily for a lunchtime the counter was empty and the sales lady was really helpful, I selected a load of lustres which she santised for me and we sat at the mirror and swatched ! Also since my visit on Wednesday they have new stock and now hold more of the Lustres!

  See Sheer: this was on my list as a peach, i like it and still want it but its too close to fresh & Frisky huggable which I have so its on hold for now

  Plumful: plum perfection, this came away with me!
  Plink!: to frosty for me I didn't love it on so this one is permanently crossed off
  Lustering: God i loved this, but I left it in store
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its close to my chanel rouge coco shine in romantic, I told myself i can have it when I finish the RCS in typical low buy fashion!
  Lovelorn: Soft pink, minimal glitter, I think this is the sheerer version of  what i wanted creme cup to be.... it came away with me!
  Patisserie: this hit the dust as being to brown on my skintone, it looked flat.
  Ladybug: Me wants badly, its on the list allowed to acquire in July if I don't buy any drugstore stuff in June!
  Capricious: I see why you all recommended this, its lovely! On hold for now as its quite close to syrup, just a touch redder maybe, i think if i add a bit of Hot Tahiti to Syrup, I might come up with an offspring of Capricious.
  Sweetie: very similar to Lovelorn, but more sparkle which put me off, in my challenges I identified that sparkle irritates my lips and creates dryness and chapping, so Lovelorn won this battle!
  Sophisto: this was nice, maybe a a baby of lovelorn and plumful, so its on hold for now.

  That resulted in 2 B2Ms being used and I am excited about playing with plumful and lovelorn. Having the time to sit down and try on at leisure was a revolation. 

  The 3rd B2M when to a candidate not on the list who pushed in from somewhere and appears to have stole my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  The whole aim was to get lighter, more neutral sheer colours that can worn easily on minimal days and days when brights are not appropriate....Flamingo stole my heart, it looks too bright/orange/white in the tube but on the sheer nature of lustres means it works! A brighter soft summer lip hence why it won out over lustering, ladybug and capricious.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 6, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> B2M successful  My 18 empties consisted of mini/travel to go sizes of cleanse off oil, fix + and strobe cream. Empty lipsticks, depotted blushes and eyeshadows and a couple of superslick liners which I used extensively but were from the 2010 original release.  The lady didn't even look, just counted them from my bag into her big box of empties.  Luckily for a lunchtime the counter was empty and the sales lady was really helpful, I selected a load of lustres which she santised for me and we sat at the mirror and swatched ! Also since my visit on Wednesday they have new stock and now hold more of the Lustres!  See Sheer: this was on my list as a peach, i like it and still want it but its too close to fresh & Frisky huggable which I have so its on hold for now  Plumful: plum perfection, this came away with me! Plink!: to frosty for me I didn't love it on so this one is permanently crossed off Lustering: God i loved this, but I left it in store:clap:  its close to my chanel rouge coco shine in romantic, I told myself i can have it when I finish the RCS in typical low buy fashion! Lovelorn: Soft pink, minimal glitter, I think this is the sheerer version of  what i wanted creme cup to be.... it came away with me! Patisserie: this hit the dust as being to brown on my skintone, it looked flat. Ladybug: Me wants badly, its on the list allowed to acquire in July if I don't buy any drugstore stuff in June! Capricious: I see why you all recommended this, its lovely! On hold for now as its quite close to syrup, just a touch redder maybe, i think if i add a bit of Hot Tahiti to Syrup, I might come up with an offspring of Capricious. Sweetie: very similar to Lovelorn, but more sparkle which put me off, in my challenges I identified that sparkle irritates my lips and creates dryness and chapping, so Lovelorn won this battle! Sophisto: this was nice, maybe a a baby of lovelorn and plumful, so its on hold for now.  That resulted in 2 B2Ms being used and I am excited about playing with plumful and lovelorn. Having the time to sit down and try on at leisure was a revolation.   The 3rd B2M when to a candidate not on the list who pushed in from somewhere and appears to have stole my  .  The whole aim was to get lighter, more neutral sheer colours that can worn easily on minimal days and days when brights are not appropriate....Flamingo stole my heart, it looks too bright/orange/white in the tube but on the sheer nature of lustres means it works! A brighter soft summer lip hence why it won out over lustering, ladybug and capricious.


  Sounds so nice and relaxing  Congrats on finishing up all those products!! What an accomplishment - you should feel really proud of yourself   Hopefully I can finish up that many products


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hopefully I can finish up that many products


   I haven't B2M'd in a year so I have just been throwing things in the bag as I finish and not paying any attention to it! Last time I B2M'd I had 18 empties and I let my Mum choose and have the lippies!

  Im excited to use my new toys but told myself to finish the 30 days challenge again first so I am ready to re-do my inventory at the end of June!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Lippy challenge update:

  Day 1: MAC Rich Marron Huggable
  Day 2: MAC Neon Orange
  Day 3: MAC Kelly Yum Yum


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Woah! You're doing REALLY well! Kudos to you ChosenOne!! Keep up the AMAZING job!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shellygrrl*
> ...


  Thank you, ladies!!  I'm lucky that this round of MAC collections doesn't have much that's grabbing my interest.  Now if I can just keep ignoring Sephora, I'll be golden, lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> *missed drama noted and put aside, tucked away in a dark corner where it can be forgotten...*
> 
> I'm doing pretty well with collections lately!  I have stuck to my makeup no-buy since late April and continuing (I hope) through the end of summer.  I did allow myself the one mini-splurge of 2 Pedro lippies and an AA compact (wait, there's a product in it?  Who cares?!?  lol).  Other than that, it's just been essentials.  I've had to replenish my setting powder, my mascara, and my black eyeliner.
> 
> Collections schmollections.


  Awesome job, ChosenOne!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2014)

I seemed to have missed quite a bit of drama.

  I hope everyone is okay.

  I haven't read it all, as I don't even know where it all started due to my fail absence lately.

  Back to make-up.

  I purchased 4 items yesterday which arrived today.  Bought them from Selfridges.  Toying Around l/s - yes, I got that little bastard.  Copperplate, Sushi Flower, All That Glitters & Malt pans.  I was sure I had Copperplate already as it's in my spreadsheet, but when I searched for it in my stash I didn't have it.

  Nothing was "needed" but with my own health issues and my Mom's coming to light again - I thought I'd treat myself a bit.  This is my first purchase in about 4 weeks or so, so I think I'm doing pretty good.

  I do want an eye shadow from Moody Blooms but I think otherwise that's me collection wise.

  I have my brother staying with me and our spare bed is in my makeup room/partners office, so I can't even get to my make-up table at the moment.  Not that I've had need to, I've been so worn out just from existing that just showering and shaving my legs has been a hassle.

  I think this is one of my biggest problems though when it comes to purchasing.  I purchase things like make-up because I feel low from being unwell permanently, but because I'm so unwell I don't get around to using it.  I guess that's why people will say to me "you don't need anymore makeup"  - no, I don't.  I don't even use what I have.. but it brings a little light to my day when I feel so crap.

  I do need to try and find other hobbies, the problem is I played on the ps3 for an hour earlier and afterwards I was nauseous and had a migraine and needed to lay down.  Just because I concentrated on something for 60mins.  That's insanity.

  I have cut down on my purchasing a lot though, which is good.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 6, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol*


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 6, 2014)

@charlotte366 great B2M choices! Lovelorn and Flamingo are on my list of B2M potentials as well.
@PeachTwist welcome back! First purchase in 4 weeks is a MAJOR accomplishment.. well done! Maybe you could keep a little bowl of lippies and a handheld mirror close by so you could put one on when you're not feeling up to doing a full face? Then things would get rotated and you'd get a quick little boost of color without purchasing something. Just a suggestion! I hope your health is on an upswing soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*30 Day Lipstick Challenge*
*Day 1: *Loreal Colour Riche Balm - Tender Mauve
*Day 2: *Mac Matte - Dodgy Girl
*Day 3: *Mac Patentpolish - Kittenish

  Thanks everyone for all of the messages over the past couple of days.. it really meant more than you could know. I didn't realize that there was such a pervasive problem on the forum until I read all of your stories. I won't say anymore on the subject, but I did want to encourage anyone who receives threatening or bullying messages to contact the moderators and do not engage, and I hope those of you who said that you've been intimidated into not posting on the forum start participating again soon.. I was going to take some time off posting too but after reading your PMs I realize that sends the wrong message.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 6, 2014)

[@]veronikawithak[/@] how are you liking Dodgy Girl?   Btw :frenz:


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @charlotte366 great B2M choices! Lovelorn and Flamingo are on my list of B2M potentials as well.
> @PeachTwist welcome back! First purchase in 4 weeks is a MAJOR accomplishment.. well done! Maybe you could keep a little bowl of lippies and a handheld mirror close by so you could put one on when you're not feeling up to doing a full face? Then things would get rotated and you'd get a quick little boost of color without purchasing something. Just a suggestion! I hope your health is on an upswing soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 @veronikawithak welcome back! i missed the patentpolish sticks, it was something i skipped, i get skippers remorse still, but i don't use my lip crayons enough so I decided I didn't need more!

  I may wear the new shades over the weekend and post the swatches in the post your lippie thread, I really enjoyed the B2M process this time, I think its because I didn't panic buy, but stopped and assessed what I wanted, what holes were in my collection and then did some research, its the first time I actually tried a lippie on my lips in a MAC store but it made the purchases easier because I know the colours work!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 6, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> @veronikawithak  welcome back! i missed the patentpolish sticks, it was something i skipped, i get skippers remorse still, but i don't use my lip crayons enough so I decided I didn't need more!  I may wear the new shades over the weekend and post the swatches in the post your lippie thread, I really enjoyed the B2M process this time, I think its because I didn't panic buy, but stopped and assessed what I wanted, what holes were in my collection and then did some research, its the first time I actually tried a lippie on my lips in a MAC store but it made the purchases easier because I know the colours work!


  :heart2:  I do love the Patentpolish formula better than any other chubby pencil I've tried, but they are expensive compared to regular lipsticks. Plus we might see them again given that they were re-promoted with Osbourne's already. Or something even better will come around! And by then maybe you'll have weeded out or used up enough to make you feel better about getting something similar! Honestly only 2 of the 4 I got have become regular staples for me, the other 2 were a bit brighter than I expected from swatches and I could have done without.  It really is better to try things on.. I just wish the lighting in the stores wasn't so terrible! Once in a while I'll get home with something and it'll look totally different. I'm so glad you enjoyed your B2M trip!! Yay! It's definitely best to go when there's hardly anybody there. I almost have enough for 2 things now.  Will have to check out Flamingo or one of the other ones from the re-release.. Sweet & Sour looked cute too.   I LOVED your point about finding holes in your collection and doing research.. if you're trying to watch your purchases that's such a better way of buying than looking at a collection and seeing what items you like from it IMO. I need to work on that some more - I feel like I slipped up on that a bit with my last order, even though the things were all unique they weren't really things I felt like I was missing from my life.  





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> [@]veronikawithak[/@] how are you liking Dodgy Girl?   Btw :frenz:


  :frenz: :bouquet:  I'm not sure how I feel about it yet.. It's the most unique item I have by far, and it doesn't seem to clash with my features.. but it's very high maintenance.. It needs the right outfit, hair, makeup, attitude, etc. lol. I need to spend some time playing and come up with a killer going out look based around it. The only problem is I have no fashion sense. Eek!   New Summer challenge idea!: Pick the item that you have no idea what to do with and make it fabulous.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I haven't B2M'd in a year so I have just been throwing things in the bag as I finish and not paying any attention to it! Last time I B2M'd I had 18 empties and I let my Mum choose and have the lippies!  Im excited to use my new toys but told myself to finish the 30 days challenge again first so I am ready to re-do my inventory at the end of June!


  Good choices, Charlotte! I have Flamingo, too, and you're right, it's a real workhorse spring/ summer shade!   Thanks for your thoughts on the colours you tried on--I put Lustering on my list for my own B2M pile. Will have to check it out, and Lovelorn, too.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 6, 2014)

Now that everyone is posting their beautiful swatches of PH, I've suddenly filled out an online B2M form and entered PH as my first, second, and third choice lol. I'm not going to mail it in but I'm so tempted!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I seemed to have missed quite a bit of drama.  I hope everyone is okay.  I haven't read it all, as I don't even know where it all started due to my fail absence lately.  Back to make-up.  I purchased 4 items yesterday which arrived today.  Bought them from Selfridges.  Toying Around l/s - yes, I got that little bastard.  Copperplate, Sushi Flower, All That Glitters & Malt pans.  I was sure I had Copperplate already as it's in my spreadsheet, but when I searched for it in my stash I didn't have it.  Nothing was "needed" but with my own health issues and my Mom's coming to light again - I thought I'd treat myself a bit.  This is my first purchase in about 4 weeks or so, so I think I'm doing pretty good.  I do want an eye shadow from Moody Blooms but I think otherwise that's me collection wise.  I have my brother staying with me and our spare bed is in my makeup room/partners office, so I can't even get to my make-up table at the moment.  Not that I've had need to, I've been so worn out just from existing that just showering and shaving my legs has been a hassle.  I think this is one of my biggest problems though when it comes to purchasing.  I purchase things like make-up because I feel low from being unwell permanently, but because I'm so unwell I don't get around to using it.  I guess that's why people will say to me "you don't need anymore makeup"  - no, I don't.  I don't even use what I have.. but it brings a little light to my day when I feel so crap.  I do need to try and find other hobbies, the problem is I played on the ps3 for an hour earlier and afterwards I was nauseous and had a migraine and needed to lay down.  Just because I concentrated on something for 60mins.  That's insanity.  I have cut down on my purchasing a lot though, which is good.


  Peach Twist,  Sorry to hear you have been feeling so unwell lately. Maybe just pick one item to wear to brighten up your day a little bit? If I'm feeling lazy and I am not planning on going anywhere, I sometimes just put on a lipstick or blush or some other single item to try it out without bothering to put on a full face, figuring that I'll just wash or wipe it off later on if I do go out. If you just pick one thing, it won't be so overwhelming, and it will let you enjoy your collection a little.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I wanna coooooooooooooooooome!!!
> 
> Like, now!


  Yes Anneri, join the bunch of ladies who are invited here !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> New Summer challenge idea!: Pick the item that you have no idea what to do with and make it fabulous.


  This is what I was afraid of with DG. I also have no fashion sense so I am with you there! Solidarity!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is what I was afraid of with DG. I also have no fashion sense so I am with you there! Solidarity!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is what I was afraid of with DG. I also have no fashion sense so I am with you there! Solidarity!


  Liba always has great ideas on outfit and lipstick combos! She always envisions the total look. Maybe you can lure her in here for some suggestions about what to do with Dodgy Girl.


----------



## liba (Jun 6, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Nothing was "needed" but with my own health issues and my Mom's coming to light again - I thought I'd treat myself a bit.  This is my first purchase in about 4 weeks or so, so I think I'm doing pretty good.
> 
> I do want an eye shadow from Moody Blooms but I think otherwise that's me collection wise.
> 
> ...


  Hugs to you, PT.

  Having had a lot of health issues the past few years myself, I actually went out of my way to wear some makeup, since it felt like something I could take charge of to make my day a little more fun, plus pep me up when I was feeling sick or worn out looking. So there's that side of it, and a good excuse to wear all of your things. If you feel like your makeup just comes off as too dramatic for what you're wearing around the house, pare it down a bit and just wear a fun lipstick or a blush that livens up your face. Just a little thing like putting your hair up and wearing some jewelry can be enough to justify makeup when just wearing a t-shirt and jeans. I guess it's making that mental leap from "I feel like crap, so I don't care what I look like" to "I feel like crap - let's see if this livens things up for a minute" - you'll be surprised at the results! For me, at this point, I honestly look forward to putting on the items I really love, especially now that I've got some things in formulas like the Huggables and Patentpolishes that also condition my lips, along with being pretty. 

  Also, I've said it before and I'll say it again - some makeup is just meant to be trendy and of the moment and if you got some use out of it for a season, just chalk it up to "OK, I spent $2 per wear when I wore this 10 times" and see that as the cost of your beauty needs for that look and then let it go and B2M or donate it to a shelter or sell it/give it to someone else. There have been times I've bought expensive shoes or clothes and saw that I wore them many times over the years, so the cost averaged out over time, and I feel the same way about trendy makeup too. Anything to give yourself a mental break about what you already own. Dealing with the urge to buy more is a separate issue, of course, but that is an ongoing process that no one needs to make even more difficult by beating herself up about what she already has. You seem to be working on that part with RESULTS too, so good for you and keep being strong!!!!

  Finally, yep - video games can be a great escape, but there are some basic physiological issues that can affect how you feel after you play for a while. Some games can cause minor or major motion sickness and also since you wind up staring with a lot of concentration at a certain point on the screen with a lot of single person and third person games, it can be exhausting for the eyes without taking a break. I worked in the industry for years and had to play 8 or 12 hours a day and definitely ran into some situations where I felt like a dead slug afterwards. Games you can play in 30 minutes bites, then take a 10 minute break or so, work well as far as not being as exhausting. I should talk….I've been playing Dark Souls II, by one of my all-time favorite developers, right now and I have to restrain myself from playing every day. LOL, I bought the game the day it came out and didn't allow myself to play it for a couple of months because I knew if I got started, I'd be risking all my free time to it. I do shut it off after every half hour or so, even if I haven't gotten through a particular area or challenge, and go do something else more "productive". 

  You'll get through all of this!


----------



## Debbs (Jun 6, 2014)

Edited due to poor lighting and out of sequence. Will redo and post when I get it together ugh! Oops


----------



## liba (Jun 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


  Hi Debbs,

  That's fantastic you have sisters to send your rejects off to - it keeps it in the family, so to speak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How do you feel about your organization situation? Do you feel like when you pull open a drawer to pick out a blush, do you love seeing everything laid out or do you get a pang, like "Wow, there is too much here"? I ask because just taking a look at what you have, I've got fewer blushes that you do and the only way I can deal with them so that I can grab one quickly and just use it, is to keep 1-2 in an "on the go/grocery store" type bag in my purse, and 3-5 other more specialized ones separated out in my seasonal look container. Then the rest get put the heck away. I only pull out the larger container when I have a very specific look in mind (plus the time to put it all together) or when I have the time to swap out looks in my in-use bags. This way, I only deal with all of my things at times where it feels pleasurable, not rushed. I think it keeps me more positive about what I do have, I use my stuff, and I keep in touch with what I already own. 

  I know sometimes you've felt a bit low about your collection and 'ole Liba wants you to enjoy what you've got in the least stressful way possible! Attack it from every angle and be kind to yourself, most of all.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome stash and organization you got going there @Debbs and I don't think it's anything to be ashamed of at all. You're going through things and selling or giving things away and seem to be making real progress with your collection from what I've seen.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 6, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I seemed to have missed quite a bit of drama.  I hope everyone is okay.  I haven't read it all, as I don't even know where it all started due to my fail absence lately.  Back to make-up.  I purchased 4 items yesterday which arrived today.  Bought them from Selfridges.  Toying Around l/s - yes, I got that little bastard.  Copperplate, Sushi Flower, All That Glitters & Malt pans.  I was sure I had Copperplate already as it's in my spreadsheet, but when I searched for it in my stash I didn't have it.  Nothing was "needed" but with my own health issues and my Mom's coming to light again - I thought I'd treat myself a bit.  This is my first purchase in about 4 weeks or so, so I think I'm doing pretty good.  I do want an eye shadow from Moody Blooms but I think otherwise that's me collection wise.  I have my brother staying with me and our spare bed is in my makeup room/partners office, so I can't even get to my make-up table at the moment.  Not that I've had need to, I've been so worn out just from existing that just showering and shaving my legs has been a hassle.  I think this is one of my biggest problems though when it comes to purchasing.  I purchase things like make-up because I feel low from being unwell permanently, but because I'm so unwell I don't get around to using it.  I guess that's why people will say to me "you don't need anymore makeup"  - no, I don't.  I don't even use what I have.. but it brings a little light to my day when I feel so crap.  I do need to try and find other hobbies, the problem is I played on the ps3 for an hour earlier and afterwards I was nauseous and had a migraine and needed to lay down.  Just because I concentrated on something for 60mins.  That's insanity.  I have cut down on my purchasing a lot though, which is good.
> ...


  I have started doing that recently, too.  I don't go out often, but when I'm at home I put on a lipstick, anyhow.  It's much nicer to look in the mirror and see a pretty color.  I don't care if I'm using it up because I have so many.  Each little thing helps.  I'm glad to see you here again, Peach!


----------



## Debbs (Jun 6, 2014)

I grab from my stash at nights and add to the few things in the bathroom for the day's look I also separate the es so everything gets rotated  (hate almost every pic I take guys!)


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well @PeachTwist and big hugs to you girly.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

It seems like you do have a lot to go through, Debbs, but I like how you have everything put in designated rotation drawers and set aside. Such a good idea.


----------



## Debbs (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the support. One of the blush drawer is missing as I was editing the pics but you have the general idea. I don't feel as overwhelmed with a strong urge to use up stuff fast before they go bad. Destashing really works, lol . I think I am where I want to be now so minimal and carefully planned future purchases  I decided today that I didn't need a extra Deep Fixation es  anymore so down to only 2 es from Moody Bloom!  Liba reading your post helped to put things in perspective much better. TY !  Trying not to use all the sales funds to rebuy more make up has been my biggest challenge. Working on that.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, Debbs, I agree with Liba that you should try to avoid feeling bad about your stash, but put the focus instead on how you can better enjoy what you already have. And I am skeptical that cosmetics really go bad as quickly as people sometimes try to make out. If it happens  it happens, but I wouldn't assume it's really going to be a major problem. I don't have a lot of old glosses, so don't have much experience with that, but otherwise you should be okay for most things, I would think.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry to hear you're not feeling well @PeachTwist and big hugs to you girly.


  Thanks, ladies.

  I'll start trying to put something on like a lipstick, so I can at least use/enjoy those.  I guess I've just always felt silly wearing one thing of make-up without doing a full face.  I really miss doing a full face but it's so much energy these days.

  Hopefully I'll be back a bit more often.  I guess I've not been on/contributing because I've not been purchasing or wearing anything.  I haven't even been lemming after anything other than Toying Around which I now have - so there's nothing really "new" that I want at the moment.  Crazy, right?   Lol.  Good for my low-buy though.  Probably helps I've not had the energy to look at anything either!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 6, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@] Hope you feel better soon sweetie! :frenz:


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jun 6, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> [SIZE=10pt][COLOR=181818]30 days 30 lippies round 2!   Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 6 KEEP   Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT  Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT  Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT  Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP  Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP  Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP  Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP  Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night   Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT  Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP  Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP[/COLOR][/SIZE] [SIZE=10pt][COLOR=181818]Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT[/COLOR][/SIZE]  [COLOR=181818]In the B2M news....[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I went to MAC yesterday I used my voucher and bought Syrup and Hot Tahiti Lipsticks, I have put them in my draw for when this 30 lippies challenge is over. I collected up my B2M empties last night and I have enough for 3 lipsticks so I am going back to MAC in my lunch time today.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I discovered my wearing patterns and stash habits have been leaning towards brights in pink and red form and I have neglected to replenish neutrals/softer colours since I used them up. I also discovered my other half prefers the subtler stuff. Now I don't propose to wear neutral lips just to please him, but it is a hole in my collection that I want my B2Ms to fill![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I already got Syrup and Hot Tahiti, now I have the following shades as a short list to research this morning before I go to the counter, any input welcome!   Plumful[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Lustering[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Patisserie[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Lovelorn[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Sweetie[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Capricious[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Ladybug[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I need a soft plum, a soft pink, soft red and a soft peach so I think Plumful and Lustering are coming away with me, its the red and pink that I am finding hard![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Now im off to find the swatch thread, i want these to be considered purchases which will work.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]PS big [/COLOR]  to everyone, this thread has helped me a lot, we just need to stay on team low buy track :bouquet:


  I just love Lovelorn. My b2m list currently includes Syrup. I'm also eyeing Patisserie and Blankety but I have and love Viva Glam 2 so I'm not sure I really need anything else in that nude-mauve color. I'm also looking at a few colors that were made perm like Giddy and Lip Blossom, which are both pretty glossy pinks (Temptalia reviewed them). Hope that helps you narrow it down!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2014)

@mosha010 -- this raccoon video is for you darling.  http://www.animalnova.com/raccoon-best-table-manners/


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 6, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> @mosha010  -- this raccoon video is for you darling.  http://www.animalnova.com/raccoon-best-table-manners/


   This is so adorable !!!!! Tyty! She ate all the grapesssss!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

OMG that video is so cute!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, ladies.  I'll start trying to put something on like a lipstick, so I can at least use/enjoy those.  I guess I've just always felt silly wearing one thing of make-up without doing a full face.  I really miss doing a full face but it's so much energy these days.  Hopefully I'll be back a bit more often.  I guess I've not been on/contributing because I've not been purchasing or wearing anything.  I haven't even been lemming after anything other than Toying Around which I now have - so there's nothing really "new" that I want at the moment.  Crazy, right?   Lol.  Good for my low-buy though.  Probably helps I've not had the energy to look at anything either!


  I don't even think of it as really wearing makeup, but just experimenting with my stash. Like I said, you can wash it off afterwards if you feel funny about just wearing one thing or just let it wear off naturally. Or you can put on one lipstick, and then replace it with an entirely different colour later on when that one wears off. You can wear 15 different shades in one day if you want! Or put on one thing, forget about it, and let your face be for the rest of the day. Think of it as playing with or shopping your stash, so it doesn't seem like a chore.   You don't have to want to purchase or wear anything to participate in this forum, since enjoying what you already have, whatever that means to you, is in the very spirit of this  thread.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

Isn't it funny how she tilts her head back when she eats the grape, like it's raccoon for, OMG, this is SO GOOD!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 6, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I seemed to have missed quite a bit of drama.  I hope everyone is okay.  I haven't read it all, as I don't even know where it all started due to my fail absence lately.  Back to make-up.  I purchased 4 items yesterday which arrived today.  Bought them from Selfridges.  Toying Around l/s - yes, I got that little bastard.  Copperplate, Sushi Flower, All That Glitters & Malt pans.  I was sure I had Copperplate already as it's in my spreadsheet, but when I searched for it in my stash I didn't have it.  Nothing was "needed" but with my own health issues and my Mom's coming to light again - I thought I'd treat myself a bit.  This is my first purchase in about 4 weeks or so, so I think I'm doing pretty good.  I do want an eye shadow from Moody Blooms but I think otherwise that's me collection wise.  I have my brother staying with me and our spare bed is in my makeup room/partners office, so I can't even get to my make-up table at the moment.  Not that I've had need to, I've been so worn out just from existing that just showering and shaving my legs has been a hassle.  I think this is one of my biggest problems though when it comes to purchasing.  I purchase things like make-up because I feel low from being unwell permanently, but because I'm so unwell I don't get around to using it.  I guess that's why people will say to me "you don't need anymore makeup"  - no, I don't.  I don't even use what I have.. but it brings a little light to my day when I feel so crap.  I do need to try and find other* hobbies, the problem is I played on the ps3 for an hour earlier and afterwards I was nauseous and had a migraine and needed to lay down*.  Just because I concentrated on something for 60mins.  That's insanity.  I have cut down on my purchasing a lot though, which is good.


  I know what you mean here, Peach.  I spend a lot of time on my iPad since it's easy to hold.  (Sitting in a chair for a long time caused many of my back problems,). But sometimes it makes my neck tense and my arm hurt/tingle.  Lately my back and left leg have started to hurt a lot, too, to the point that I'm worried I might need another surgery.  I'm going to try a few visits at the chiropractor before I go to my orthopedic Doc, though.  When I walk I'm limping and I can't bend my left knee very well.  Sometimes I wonder what I CAN do that won't cause problems.  I'm hoping it will get better with a few treatments, but deep down I'm scared.  That anxiety makes me want to buy things but I'm broke so I can't!   I wish I had a great suggestion for you but I don't.  I just wanted to let you know I sympathize and can somewhat understand.  I know others here will probably have some ideas, though.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 6, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Hi Pixie and anyone else who cares to chime in....are they nice to you when you B2M?
> Ummm... most of the time. Some can be snarky if I go to a store where I normally don't shop. Like I'm putting them out since I'm not buying them. But if I stick to the location where they know me, it's not an issue.
> They shouldn't make you feel uncomfortable about it no matter where you go though! It's a MAC long standing rewards program. If anyone made me feel bad, I'd call customer servive when I got home!
> I take it you have had a bad experience?


Thank you to everyone who shared.  No, I haven't B2M'ed yet.  I've heard other bad stories elsewhere so I wanted to get the general consensus on here.  It's a shame there's attitude given or that people feel they have to buy items too when they B2M.  The company either offers the program or they don't.  People have already purchased a number of items in order to take part in it, so I don't understand any attitude.  Not that attitude is justifiable at any time.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 6, 2014)

I can relate to needing some new/different hobbies other than buying make-up, reading beauty blogs, etc. I like having TV marathons on Netflix (season 2 of orange is the new black is up! if you haven't watched this show, you should it's great. it's a about a women's prison but manages to be funny and so entertaining). Sort of beauty related, but I like to do my nails, put on a face mask, take a shower and have some good music on, etc. Those things just always make me feel better. Even on days when I just want to stay in bed all day, I try to force myself to do one of those things. And afterwards I am always glad that I did it. Do at least 1 pleasurable activity everyday, and try to avoid making that activity shopping!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *New Summer challenge idea!: Pick the item that you have no idea what to do with and make it fabulous.*


  thats a great idea!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 6, 2014)

Felt like makeup today, so...  It Cosmetics Your Skin But Better CC Cream in Fair - New item in my stash, supplanting my OCC tinted moisturizer which didn't work out. First thing I noticed? The smell, which is very hard for me to describe. (If only you all could smell stuff through the magic of the internets! ) Very strong, though. But it doesn't linger, which is a good thing. I've had it on for several hours now, and it still seems to be going strong for me. The other thing I noticed is it went on a touch darker than my skintone, but as the day has gone on it seems like it's melted in a bit more? First impressions are good but of course, I'll have to wear it again. :nods:  MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15  OCC Skin Conceal in R0  Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Translucent (under the eyes only)  NARS ProPrime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base  UD Naked 1 - Toasted on the lid, Hustle through/above the crease and on the upper and lower lashlines (halfway across upper, about quarterway across the lower), Virgin directly under the brows. I like Virgin and Hustle enough, but I'm not sure if Toasted suits me all that well, despite it looking gorgeous in the pan. Hrm. (I did take a photo of me wearing the look. It's on my iPod; I'll either add it to this post or put it in another one. )  Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara + a light coating of Prestige Total Intensity Mascara (both in black)  UD Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint in Quickie - It'd been a long while since I used this. And I think I initially applied a little too much, but a little buffing did the trick to tone it down some. (I'd applied it with a Real Techniques Stippling Brush.)  NYX Slim Lipliner in Pale Pink  MAC Viva Glam II lipstick


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 6, 2014)

Good luck to everyone on their low-buy!  I use to like it here.  Thank you Pixie for starting this thread and for everyone for sharing their stories.  Much ️ and stay strong!  I'm not leaving Specktra just this thread.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Good luck to everyone on their low-buy!  I use to like it here.  Thank you Pixie for starting this thread and for everyone for sharing their stories.  Much ️ and stay strong!  I'm not leaving Specktra just this thread.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 6, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> thats a great idea!!!


  I agree!! Its a great idea!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

I think everything has calmed down now, so I hope you decide to come back at some point.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mac-Guy said:


> This sounds annoying. What exactly is on the B2M exclusion list?
> 
> Did you talk to the store manager? I hope you get the stuff that you want! You deserve it.


 The list included most of the cult favorites.  To tell you the truth I was so stunned & taken aback by it, because prior to that 
  all regularly packaged lipsticks were B2M eligible.  I don't know if this was a company-wide policy or just this local store
  flexing its muscle. I think I ended up w/a nude or two that I didn't' have, and eyeshadow.  I haven't been back in quite some time.
 That's why I want to call in advance to confirm the policy---and I'll get the respondents name at that time.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]The list included most of the cult favorites.  To tell you the truth I was so stunned & taken aback by it, because prior to that [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  all regularly packaged lipsticks were B2M eligible.  I don't know if this was a company-wide policy or just this local store[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  flexing its muscle.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I think I ended up w/a nude or two that I didn't' have, and eyeshadow.  I haven't been back in quite some time.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] That's why I want to call in advance to confirm the policy---and I'll get the respondents name at that time.[/COLOR]


  That makes no sense... For one theyre perm and in perm packaging. Heck, I've heard of people back 2 MACing for LEs in perm packaging! So weird.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That makes no sense... For one theyre perm and in perm packaging. Heck, I've heard of people back 2 MACing for LEs in perm packaging! So weird.


  Yes CQ you're right.  They had allowed me to B2M for 3 limited edition lipsticks in standard packaging on a prior occasion which made the new 'policy' even more
  surprising.  The only thing that I can think of that might have happened is that their sales were slow and they decided to restrict B2Ms.  Now I'm really
  curious.  I might call even sooner than I'd planned.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 6, 2014)

Got my studying in for the day and now it's time for makeup inventory... so. much. fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll post a few of my big numbers here... so that way I can get support on how crazy I am, lol. 


30 Day Lip/Cheek Challenge
  Day 1: MAC Creme Cup, NARS blush in Love
  Day 2: YSL Sheer Candy in #4, Clinique Cheek Pop in Berry Pop



  I love my YSL Sheer Candy lipstick/balm/gloss. It leaves such a gorgeous "Disney Princess Pink" on my lips and it's actually pretty moisturizing. It's really nice for the summer and easy enough to wear to work too...I forgot how much I loved it!!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 6, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *boschicka* 


Thank you to everyone who shared. No, I haven't B2M'ed yet. I've heard other bad stories elsewhere so I wanted to get the general consensus on here. It's a shame there's attitude given or that people feel they have to buy items too when they B2M. The company either offers the program or they don't. People have already purchased a number of items in order to take part in it, so I don't understand any attitude. Not that attitude is justifiable at any time.


  I was in my local MAC earlier this week to see Pedro Laurenço, which they didn't have, and i picked up a brow set in _Emphatically Blonde_ (i meant to put it on today, but forgot) and P+P loose powder in _Neutralize_ which i will use almost daily -- and the MUA helping me actually *suggested* i B2M stuff, she was very encouraging.

  I only have 4 items in my B2M bag, but i'm sure they'll be friendly and helpful when i get 2 more, which i'll probably find as i go through my stash and eliminate stuff.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I was in my local MAC earlier this week to see Pedro Laurenço, which they didn't have, and i picked up a brow set in _Emphatically Blonde_ (i meant to put it on today, but forgot) and P+P loose powder in _Neutralize_ which i will use almost daily -- and the MUA helping me actually *suggested* i B2M stuff, she was very encouraging.  I only have 4 items in my B2M bag, but i'm sure they'll be friendly and helpful when i get 2 more, which i'll probably find as i go through my stash and eliminate stuff.


  Yes, I find that they often remind you about the B2M program in the Vancouver stores.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 6, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I was in my local MAC earlier this week to see Pedro Laurenço, which they didn't have, and i picked up a brow set in _Emphatically Blonde_ (i meant to put it on today, but forgot) and P+P loose powder in _Neutralize_ which i will use almost daily -- and the MUA helping me actually *suggested* i B2M stuff, she was very encouraging.
> 
> I only have 4 items in my B2M bag, but i'm sure they'll be friendly and helpful when i get 2 more, which i'll probably find as i go through my stash and eliminate stuff.


How are you liking the EB brow set? I got it recently as well. It's nice but the colour I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey ladies, how is everything?  I'm just checking in, been busy with school starting.  Plus I'm getting really sick on the hospital. ..ugh, had t take my baby last night.   But I only got 2 items from the Osborne collection,  I figured I didn't need anything else. Plus I'm resisting temptation as well. My UK friend has been having packages delivered to my home. So the ups guy has come every morning all this week! With blk boxes & one Nordies...Lawd. @Debbs, it's interesting to hear you gift unwanted items to fam. Now do they care if they items are Mac, HE?  I once tried to give some items to my half sister, who is always asking me for items. When I presented the makeup, so looked , said what's this? It's not Mac, I'll give it to the girls? Wtf!  Be glad your getting something given to you. So today I went through my stash & picked a few items, wrong color, or didn't use. Was gonna gift them to a cousin,  I said I'd send by her mom who was in town if she wanted them but it's wasn't Mac or a lot of HE...no response.  So guess she didn't want em.. smh


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

Hope your baby is doing better. That sounds scary, having to take him or her to the hospital.  I only got 2 things from the Osbournes, too, just the Ruby Patent Polish and the brow set (to use as eye shadows, probably not for brows). Nothing else really appealed to me. I liked the Pedro Lourenco collection better but now will try to behave until the fall!   What did you get from the Osbornes?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 7, 2014)

Thnx @Rainbunny.  She still isn't feeling good & having a temp. So maybe to her regarding doctor on monday.    I just grabbed Kyy & Bijou. I like both so far. Thought about a couple more items, ahh didn't really need it. Like you I'm done till fall lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2014)

burghchick said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had a great suggestion for you but I don't. I just wanted to let you know I sympathize and can somewhat understand. I know others here will probably have some ideas, though.
> ...


  Hope your baby feels better soon.

  Shame on them for not wanting items that aren't MAC or HE.  Ungrateful prats.  I went through my stash about a year ago and got rid of all the drugstore stuff I don't use.  I have more that needs to go also, but I gave them to my Mom's friends daughter who was turning 15.  She appreciated it, thankfully.  Really irks me when people are ungrateful.  At the end of the day, it's not like they've spent the money.  If they want MAC or HE, they can buy it themselves.

  I'm going to see a friend in Liverpool on the 21st.  She's my "cripple" buddy as we both have crap health.  She struggles a lot financially so I'm treating her to a couple MAC lipsticks with my empties.  I have enough empties for at least 10 lipsticks and still more to depot, so I'm not missing out by having her pick 2 or 3 lipsticks out for herself.  I know she also likes the look of Melba blush so I may buy that for her too.  I'm just excited to be able to spend some time with someone in person who GETS what I'm going through health wise.

  When I told her I was treating her she squealed with excitement - but she wouldn't have cared what the brand was.  I love people like her.  So grateful for any type of kind act.  That's how it should be.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Thnx @Rainbunny.  She still isn't feeling good & having a temp. So maybe to her regarding doctor on monday.    I just grabbed Kyy & Bijou. I like both so far. Thought about a couple more items, ahh didn't really need it. Like you I'm done till fall lol.


    Hope she's ok babe   Glad you ordered a few bits though x


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 7, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@] that is so incredibly sweet and generous of you to treat your friend to a few things. I'm sure she'll be thrilled!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 7, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stains! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!*


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @PeachTwist that is so incredibly sweet and generous of you to treat your friend to a few things. I'm sure she'll be thrilled!


  Ah it's not - I think it's just the normal thing to do to cheer someone up.  Or in my head it is, lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Ah it's not - I think it's just the normal thing to do to cheer someone up.  Or in my head it is, lol.


  Not necessarily. Which is why it's so awesome to hear about.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Not necessarily. Which is why it's so awesome to hear about.


  Thnx. Girl I'll tell her you asked about her. I did think of you, as I picked up Rose pink hair coloring lol will she did. And Veronika is right, it's a great thing to do. I try to gift things a lot if I'm not using. My mom doesn't want em, so I give a lot to my brothers gf, she has more money then me , but doesn't care if items or HE or ds. She's appreciative & she's her collection has grown cause of me. Doing something nice for your friend is great & will make her day a bit better. You'll be Blessed in the end. You feel better chick!


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, hon!
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> ...


  Sorry to hear about your health problems @PeachTwist and I hope that you're feeling better soon. I agree that this is a great thing for you to do for your friend. And @Paint&Ink Chick, I hope you get good news from the doctor Monday!

  With the earlier discussion about bright lipsticks (I honestly can't remember if it was here or in the Name that Lippie thread(, I've made a point of pulling out several of mine out in the last few days. Yesterday I wore Show Orchid, which is a long-time favourite that I hadn't pulled out in a while. Still as beautiful as I remembered, although it doesn't seem to be as bright on me as it is on others. Today, wearing possibly my favourite bold red, Guerlain Garconne.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Thnx @Rainbunny.  She still isn't feeling good & having a temp. So maybe to her regarding doctor on monday.    I just grabbed Kyy & Bijou. I like both so far. Thought about a couple more items, ahh didn't really need it. Like you I'm done till fall lol.


  Yes, good luck with the doctor on Monday, and hopefully she improves over the weekend.   KYY and Bijou seem like nice choices from the collection! I've been wearing both of my things a lot since I got them, so seems to be the case that you appreciate a small haul more than a big one.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 7, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> KYY and Bijou seem like nice choices from the collection! I've been wearing both of my things a lot since I got them, so seems to be the case that you appreciate a small haul more than a big one.


Right. I just wore kyy around the house lol but liked it. I did wear Bijou out and may grab a back-up. It's like a nudey pink on me & I like my "nude" lip to look that way. I paired it with Whirl, like a lot of other things and it was Gawjus!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Right. I just wore kyy around the house lol but liked it. I did wear Bijou out and may grab a back-up. It's like a nudey pink on me & I like my "nude" lip to look that way. I paired it with Whirl, like a lot of other things and it was Gawjus!


  I am rather tempted by KYY since it looks nicer than CandyYY. Do you find it stains a lot like people have been saying, or can you get it off afterwards all right?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 7, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> I am rather tempted by KYY since it looks nicer than CandyYY. Do you find it stains a lot like people have been saying, or can you get it off afterwards all right?


  Oh yea huntee,  it definitely does stain lol. I put it on, ate, brushed my teeth,  still there. I don't usually take my lipglass especially & such off at night, cause well usually there gone. But when I got up in the morning,  it was still on lol. I applied my before shower lip balm & it did look good. But I wiped it off after. I didn't get Candy cause it seemed to in ya face, this is warmer & imo more wearable.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks! I wonder if an oily eye makeup remover would work. I have a couple of Korean ones, and they call them eye and lip removers. Usually they will get off really pigmented lipsticks fine. I suspect they are the same as regular eye makeup removers, though.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 7, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Thank you to everyone who shared.  No, I haven't B2M'ed yet.  I've heard other bad stories elsewhere so I wanted to get the general consensus on here.  It's a shame there's attitude given or that people feel they have to buy items too when they B2M.  The company either offers the program or they don't.  People have already purchased a number of items in order to take part in it, so I don't understand any attitude.  Not that attitude is justifiable at any time.
> I agree! If ANYONE gets attitude about B2M... report that immediately! Afterall, MAC doesn't have "Back To MAC" written on 90% of their packaging for no reason! Grrrrrr! HeeHee
> 
> 
> ...


  I've read some people ARE using makeup removers for that lippie! GREAT idea! I don't think I would have thought of that and it makes SO much sense!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 7, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun
Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval
          Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)
Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil
          Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11
Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette
Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil
          Anastasia Lavish Palette
Day 20: MAC Embrace Me with Embrace Me Lip Pencil
          Some repeated shadows cause I needed some neutrals for the bright lips...
          UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, but added new shadow UD Secret Service
Day 21: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien (got in the 500 Point Nars perk from Sephora)
Day 22: MAC Moxie w/ MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil (then reapplied with Cherry Lip Pencil in the evening)
Day 23: MAC Tendertone in Hush


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 7, 2014)

Thnx @ PixieDancer.  I guess I should point out , she's actually not a baby, but my baby lol she's 8. And yes, being ungrateful is not cute. But you can't make ppl take things, and all of it wasn't even ds. Oh well, I'll pass it along elsewhere.  @Rainbunny,  I think I just washed it off. But next time I'll use my remover, I use the Clinque all about eyes.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Thnx @ PixieDancer.  I guess I should point out , she's actually not a baby, but my baby lol she's 8. And yes, being ungrateful is not cute. But you can't make ppl take things, and all of it wasn't even ds. Oh well, I'll pass it along elsewhere.  @Rainbunny,  I think I just washed it off. But next time I'll use my remover, I use the Clinque all about eyes.


  Yeah, I bet that would work. Or a cleansing oil, too. Probably just needs some oil to break it up, like waterproof mascara does. Let me know if it works!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 7, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Yeah, I bet that would work. Or a cleansing oil, too. Probably just needs some oil to break it up, like waterproof mascara does. Let me know if it works!


  Well do, as I have it on now lol. A friend wanted to see how it looks.


----------



## kanne (Jun 7, 2014)

I am absolutely LOVING Pure Heroine at the moment. I am planning a shopping trip in two weeks on my way home from holidays, so this is definitely on my wishlist. I think I might also pick up two of the Too Faced Melted Lipsticks and an Ambient Lighting Blush. I've mostly packed my makeup bag for this holiday as well, and I don't think I've ever packed so few items on a trip before! I will post some pictures for you all later.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Lippy challenge day 4 VGN1 with Heroine & Lasting Sensation liners


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 8, 2014)

So I went 8 days without buying beauty stuff (shampoo and magazine freebies don't count!) Go me!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So I went 8 days without buying beauty stuff (shampoo and magazine freebies don't count!) Go me!


  NICE! Today is Day 7 for me. *high fives*


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> NICE! Today is Day 7 for me. *high fives*


  Woo! Feels good man! I wont pretend my lack of buying is purely down to willpower alone though, This week I've been pretty skint, so I havent had the money to buy carelessly. But I've been able to skip and back away from things with a greater sense of 'im ok and I don't need it' When I've little money it makes me cringe thinking about all the crap I'd buy when I had it! Gotta be real with myself and recognize that a lot of my beauty buying is over hyped and there are only a few products I own that are actually worth it, the rest just ends up being an expensive mistake ending up in my little sisters makeup bag or b2m.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay I have avoided posting here for one main reason i.e. I don't want really to be called out for lack of restraint in my haulage and worry I will get called out.  So this question is not meant to be challenging or provocative, rather the intent I hope comes through is I am looking for clarification.   Is it the intent of the thread to try and curb spending to a certain amount?  To avoid duplication and feeding into the inflated sense of urgency generated by so called limited edition?  Is it truly to examine our desires versus needs or to probe into the deeper psychological motivations behind our individual spending?  Is it more to help us appreciate what we already have and use it before giving into the urge to buy more?    I ask because I do want to enjoy my stash and avoid excess but makeup has not been about need for me for quite some time.  I really don't want to pry too intensely into my spending motives however.  I guess I hoped for more use up ideas or how to display my stash for best accessibility.   More comparison swatches so I can quell the urge to purchase a unique color before it's gone forever.  I guess what I really want to know is is this really meant to be like a makeup anonymous or can I post here without being put in Pixies chair if I get overzealous with buying too much items in a collection?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 8, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I guess what I really want to know is is this really meant to be like a makeup anonymous or can I post here without being put in Pixies chair if I get overzealous with buying too much items in a collection?


  in low buy you make your own rules

  some people have set monetary limits, or limits on how many items to get from each collection
  for others its about finding the holes in their stash and shopping for that, or trying to 'use up' what they already have before buying a similar product
  i personally havent set myself any limitations, though i would like to buy more mindfully and eventually less and less

  and you can get as in depth about the need behind the need or the reasons and problems beauty buying throws up - or not!

  it's nice to get tips from low buyers about organizing, presenting and shopping your stash 

  as for hauls and high purchases - so long as your aim is for some aspect of 'low buy' (getting a stash that works for you, buying less etc ) then it's fine - there's no failure here!

  pretty much anything goes here, just so long as talk doesnt get too enabling then it's all good!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 8, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I guess what I really want to know is is this really meant to be like a makeup anonymous or can I post here without being put in Pixies chair if I get overzealous with buying too much items in a collection?


This thread is basically whatever you need it to be. No one is going to call you out or make you feel bad. I, personally, don't have any set rules, but I use the thread to keep myself aware of the spending I am doing.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 8, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Is it the intent of the thread to try and curb spending to a certain amount?  To avoid duplication and feeding into the inflated sense of urgency generated by so called limited edition?  Is it truly to examine our desires versus needs or to probe into the deeper psychological motivations behind our individual spending?  Is it more to help us appreciate what we already have and use it before giving into the urge to buy more?    I ask because I do want to enjoy my stash and avoid excess but makeup has not been about need for me for quite some time.  I really don't want to pry too intensely into my spending motives however.  I guess I hoped for more use up ideas or how to display my stash for best accessibility.   More comparison swatches so I can quell the urge to purchase a unique color before it's gone forever.  I guess what I really want to know is is this really meant to be like a makeup anonymous or can I post here without being put in Pixies chair if I get overzealous with buying too much items in a collection?


  It is what you need for it to be, and for each of us, the need is different.  For me, it's been about using what I have and analyzing what I own (do certain products suit me, have I gotten as much usage from various products as I was hoping, and so on). I've also cut back in regards to purchasing specific types of products and attempting to buy only to fill gaps in my collection.  Others have limited their makeup budget, or have opted to limit their LE purchases, or just want to shop smarter.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 8, 2014)

For me, I had set myself to buy 10 makeup products for the year. If i buy more than one mascara in the year, I do count as one, simply because that is kinda of a staple. Anything, else lipsticks, liners, count . Also I am not too interested in buying colors I already have, as I want to enjoy my stash and not waste more money. That's my spin of it. I see some, buy from every collection, but maybe not as much as before.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 8, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I guess what I really want to know is is this really meant to be like a makeup anonymous or can I post here without being put in Pixies chair if I get overzealous with buying too much items in a collection?


  You've already gotten lots of great responses... And they about sum it up! It's whatever YOU need it to be. There are no rules or limits... except the ones you set for yourself... and even those have changed along the way for some of us too.
  When I started this thread, for me, it was just about a place to go to take a breath. Sometimes in the Collection Threads, everyone is so excited about new products the ability to really think out a new collection kinda goes out the window. It's all about BUYALLTHETHINGS because we all love makeup and NEW makeup is exciting for all of us! BUT I wondered, what if a few people want to be able to look at the color stories and see some swatches but want a neutral place to go and talk it out a little more reasonably for themselves... with like-minded people who are trying to do the same... So, that's what this is. Simply a place to go to see other people working on their collections. Sometimes it gets into deep thinking about the "whys" of spending habits, but you participate at the level that's right for you. Some of us HAVE asked each other to try to keep us "in check" in the collection threads, so I think that may get misinterpreted as "low-buy rules and regulations." But that's not the case at all. We joke about sitting in The Chair (time out electrocution chair) when we over-haul... but that's just to keep things light hearted and fun. Too much seriousness can make any thread get a little too intense.
  We don't place judgment, just give out opinions and helpful advice when it's asked for. At the end of the day, we can all spend whatever we want on whatever we want. But we have chosen to try to make better spending decisions for our own reasons. And this is just a nice place to go to get some support.
  We also have a lot of people pop in on us that are not from low-buy at all. And they aren't personally low-buying themselves (Medgal, Liba, HerGreyness, elegant one, etc), but they come in and give us some really great recs and pointers, and advice. So that's really great too!

  Also, check the first post and pop over to Medgal's Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread for challenges and themes on using your stash! It's really helpful! And lots of nice people over there! Very motivating... 

  Hope we see you around!!


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 8, 2014)

For me I'm more trying to just be aware of what I am doing and how much I am spending, and not giving in to the hype as much. I haven't even set myself any particular limit, just doing a running total so I'm aware of how much I'm spending so I can decide if that's an appropriate amount for me to spend on makeup, in light of what else I could be doing with those funds. Like right now, I think my half-way into the year total is closer to what the end-of-the-year total should be, so I want to really cut back now. That doesn't mean I won't still get a few items from time to time, though.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 8, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I skipped today's launch even though I _adore_ purples. I'm doing some major hand-wringing though because as much as I dislike the collaborator, I really, _really,_ love purples. And it's still available! Ughhhhh. I'm trying to talk myself out of it. I already own _Smoked Purple_, _Go For It_, _Goes and Goes_, _Plum Bright_, _Potent Fig_, and _Goddess of the Sea_. Not that those are all similar, but they'll get me by. Maybe I'll amend my to-skip list and pick up the purple in Moody Blooms...?


  Good girl! I wish I had been stronger, but I'm looking forward to it all the same.    





kerry-jane88 said:


> in low buy you make your own rules  some people have set monetary limits, or limits on how many items to get from each collection for others its about finding the holes in their stash and shopping for that, or trying to 'use up' what they already have before buying a similar product i personally havent set myself any limitations, though i would like to buy more mindfully and eventually less and less  and you can get as in depth about the need behind the need or the reasons and problems beauty buying throws up - or not!  it's nice to get tips from low buyers about organizing, presenting and shopping your stash   as for hauls and high purchases - so long as your aim is for some aspect of 'low buy' (getting a stash that works for you, buying less etc ) then it's fine - there's no failure here!  pretty much anything goes here, just so long as talk doesnt get too enabling then it's all good!





PixieDancer said:


> GREAT job girls!!! Keep it up!!    You've already gotten lots of great responses... And they about sum it up! It's whatever YOU need it to be. There are no rules or limits... except the ones you set for yourself... and even those have changed along the way for some of us too. When I started this thread, for me, it was just about a place to go to take a breath. Sometimes in the Collection Threads, everyone is so excited about new products the ability to really think out a new collection kinda goes out the window. It's all about BUYALLTHETHINGS because we all love makeup and NEW makeup is exciting for all of us! BUT I wondered, what if a few people want to be able to look at the color stories and see some swatches but want a neutral place to go and talk it out a little more reasonably for themselves... with like-minded people who are trying to do the same... So, that's what this is. Simply a place to go to see other people working on their collections. Sometimes it gets into deep thinking about the "whys" of spending habits, but you participate at the level that's right for you. Some of us HAVE asked each other to try to keep us "in check" in the collection threads, so I think that may get misinterpreted as "low-buy rules and regulations." But that's not the case at all. We joke about sitting in The Chair (time out electrocution chair) when we over-haul... but that's just to keep things light hearted and fun. Too much seriousness can make any thread get a little too intense. We don't place judgment, just give out opinions and helpful advice when it's asked for. At the end of the day, we can all spend whatever we want on whatever we want. But we have chosen to try to make better spending decisions for our own reasons. And this is just a nice place to go to get some support. We also have a lot of people pop in on us that are not from low-buy at all. And they aren't personally low-buying themselves (Medgal, Liba, HerGreyness, elegant one, etc), but they come in and give us some really great recs and pointers, and advice. So that's really great too!  Also, check the first post and pop over to Medgal's Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread for challenges and themes on using your stash! It's really helpful! And lots of nice people over there! Very motivating...   Hope we see you around!!


  Could we pin these responses to the front page or something? That way people get what we are about. I hope the ladies that left come back. The three I'm thinking about were here from jump and I feel sad that they don't feel comfortable here anymore.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Martiangurll*, As so many before me have stated, this thread is what need it and want it to be. Everyone has different goals and reasons for being in this thread.A Pixie said the goal of the collection threads are to introduce the coming product and then is becomes about what to get , how to get it  , what will be HG status, shall I back it up, then comes the swatches and pictures and before you know you are caught up in the hype of buying. Not knocking those threads but if you are on a budget or trying to cut down on your ever growing make up stash or simply want to buy the best makeup suited for you,  that isn't the place to be.  I know that I wasn't using my stash efficiently and I wanted too. plus I need to use things like lipstick and lip glosses before they went bad.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 8, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Martiangurll*, As so many before me have stated, this thread is what need it and want it to be. Everyone has different goals and reasons for being in this thread.A Pixie said the goal of the collection threads are to introduce the coming product and then is becomes about what to get , how to get it  , what will be HG status, shall I back it up, then comes the swatches and pictures and before you know you are caught up in the hype of buying. Not knocking those threads but if you are on a budget or trying to cut down on your ever growing make up stash or simply want to buy the best makeup suited for you,  that isn't the place to be.  I know that I wasn't using my stash efficiently and I wanted too. plus I need to use things like lipstick and lip glosses before they went bad.


 Great point. I am trying to save & not get items I don't need, due to hype. But I'm also trying to wear more of the things I dont. I.e. note to self, start tracking the lippies & blushes I've been wearing lol. I'll get to my shadows. ..one day.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 8, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun
Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval
          Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)
Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil
          Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11
Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette
Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil
          Anastasia Lavish Palette
Day 20: MAC Embrace Me with Embrace Me Lip Pencil
          Some repeated shadows cause I needed some neutrals for the bright lips...
          UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, but added new shadow UD Secret Service
Day 21: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien (got in the 500 Point Nars perk from Sephora)
Day 22: MAC Moxie w/ MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil (then reapplied with Cherry Lip Pencil in the evening)
Day 23: MAC Tendertone in Hush

Day 24: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline)


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you to all who responded.  Marking my place.  Not sure I'm on a low buy but I would like to make more thoughtful purchases.  ♡☆♡☆♡☆♡☆♡☆


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
> *"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*
> 
> Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
> ...


  Whoa! You are doing awesome, I need to start jotting soon lol


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 8, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Thank you to all who responded.  Marking my place.  Not sure I'm on a low buy but I would like to make more thoughtful purchases.  ♡☆♡☆♡☆♡☆♡☆


 Welcome a board! Luv's the lb thread. And even if your not low buy, like you said it's helpful in making purchases you don't need or wouldn't use.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 8, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> For me I'm more trying to just be aware of what I am doing and how much I am spending, and not giving in to the hype as much. I haven't even set myself any particular limit, just doing a running total so I'm aware of how much I'm spending so I can decide if that's an appropriate amount for me to spend on makeup, in light of what else I could be doing with those funds. Like right now, I think my half-way into the year total is closer to what the end-of-the-year total should be, so I want to really cut back now. That doesn't mean I won't still get a few items from time to time, though.


 

  I wanted to add my two cents.  I started browsing the thread, knowing I needed a low buy, but didn't really commit to anything. For me it started b/c I was getting overwhelmed, and I started by depotting and organizing my stash.  NOw that I've done that, I see what I have to use, and what I don't need to buy.  Like (OMG I FORGOT YOUR NAME) said,   I don't not wear/need lipglass...  therefor do not buy another lipglass.    Now that my shadows are organized, lippies are organized it makes it more fun to shop for where I see holes in my stash.  And I love the challenges (now that I'm participating, which is much easier to do when things are organized), b/c I like to see how ppl use their items, and it gives me a chance to be creative. And I also learn techniques. 

  I didn't even realize we were doing an eyeshadow challenge.  *taking notes*


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope you all had a great weekend and a fantastic week ahead.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 9, 2014)

30 days 30 lippies round 2!  Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 10 KEEP  Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night  Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT Day 13 06/06: Shu Uemura Supreme Shine PK 356, i picked out the 4 of these I never wear for this challenge, this is the least glittery and I like this one, its staying - KEEP Day 14 07/06: Bourjois Rouge Velvet Edition in Framborise - Softer than the other 2 colours I own definately more wearable for work - KEEP Day 15 08/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Fushisaristic - Glossy, nonsticky soft pink - KEEP Day 16 09/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Nudist - glossy soft beige, nude but not washed out nude - KEEP   I am now halfway through my second 30 day lippie challenge and currently I have 2/3rd keeps and 1/3rd to go. I won't bother trying any more of the Soap & Glory Gloss sticks as after 2 consequtive days I have been reminded how much I like them for summer days!  Going to pick out another 14 products to get me to the end of the challenge, consentrating on those that I am not sure on.  Still having debates on my UD naked palettes, i just keep bypassing them! I wore naked 1 on Saturday and didn't like the look, it also didn't stand up to the heat and humidity very well. I think in reality if I loved them I would have found a way to make them work and start using them by now. I think I am going to start finding them a new home. I am reaching for my MAC shadows more and other quads and I don't want to keep anything thats unloved, i am going to part with naked 1 and Naked 3 and keep Naked 2 a little longer as I do find more use for that one.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm in a quandry, I've been debating for the past couple of weeks about getting Dodgy Girl ( love my lavender) but I missed MAC, Nordstrom, and Macy's online, partly because I unsubscribed to collection thread and partly because I forgot this morning even though I was up during the launch just didn't check the sites until I signed on  Spectra and saw a pic of someone wearing it! My focus has been my candle stash which crazy low and two of my favorite comp were having sales over the weekend!  I've never missed all of the my go to spots before online, so is this a sign that I don't need it. I know I still have the in store option , but it's launching on a busy day for me and I would have to adjust my schedule accordingly.  Thoughts anyone??/ Thanks


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I'm in a quandry, I've been debating for the past couple of weeks about getting Dodgy Girl ( love my lavender) but I missed MAC, Nordstrom, and Macy's online, partly because I unsubscribed to collection thread and partly because I forgot this morning even though I was up during the launch just didn't check the sites until I signed on  Spectra and saw a pic of someone wearing it! My focus has been my candle stash which crazy low and two of my favorite comp were having sales over the weekend!  I've never missed all of the my go to spots before online, so is this a sign that I don't need it. I know I still have the in store option , but it's launching on a busy day for me and I would have to adjust my schedule accordingly.  Thoughts anyone??/ Thanks


  Skip.

  If it was something you really, truly wanted - you wouldn't have missed anything and wouldn't even be seeking advice (not that it's a bad thing).  Take that as your sign to leave it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 9, 2014)

Agreed. I'm declaring here that I'm skipping Moody Blooms entirely. If you see me saying anything about liking something there, call me out.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

On Saturday for the lippy challenge I wore VGN1 mixed with some Heroine & Lasting Sensation liner
  Sunday: no makeup
  Monday: no makeup


----------



## dorni (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm doing quite well on my low-buy. Just 2 items from AA, Baalbek Eye Paint from Nars and 2 Ombre Couture from Givenchy. Happy with all of them. I'm a bit on the fence about the CC-Primer that I've bought as well. It's not as neutralizing as i had hoped. Ah, and a NYX lip pencil.

  I've managed to skip PL, Playland and I will skip the Osbournes and, most likely, MB as well. Perphaps Black Ivy f/l...

  So far I'm doing o.k, but the autum LE's are usually my weak spot and honestly, I'm really well stocked on all those dark, vampy colours. Hopefully I can show more restraint this time.
  And still eyeing the new NARS Dual-Intensity e/s, but the hefty price tag makes resisting a bit easier.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 9, 2014)

So I had to buy a top coat for nail polish today.  I did my nails the other night and realized the one I had was SO old that it was stringy.  Yes, stringy.  It looked like thin, long, clear hairs were stuck in my nail polish.  Never had THAT happen before!  Yucky.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So I decided to go for the Butter London top coat since I know many people here like that brand and I never tried them.  They had a promo going on where if you buy $25 worth of BL, you get a little cosmetics pouch.  I started looking for a nail polish to get to hit the $25 mark, but stopped myself just before placing it in my cart.  I have 4 or 5 polishes I haven't even worn once yet that I love and am eager to cycle through.  I really don't need another one right now...and I certainly don't need another bag of any sort, so why was I going to spend money to get one (even if it was a free gift with purchase)?  Just no.

  End result: I placed my order for my top coat and got a few free samples, plus used my 10% offer I had from Sephora.  Let this be proof to you, Sephora, that 10% is not going to make me buy any more than I would on a normal day!  Show me the bigger discounts and I'll break, lol.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 9, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.*


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I'm in a quandry, I've been debating for the past couple of weeks about getting Dodgy Girl ( love my lavender) but I missed MAC, Nordstrom, and Macy's online, partly because I unsubscribed to collection thread and partly because I forgot this morning even though I was up during the launch just didn't check the sites until I signed on  Spectra and saw a pic of someone wearing it! My focus has been my candle stash which crazy low and two of my favorite comp were having sales over the weekend!  I've never missed all of the my go to spots before online, so is this a sign that I don't need it. I know I still have the in store option , but it's launching on a busy day for me and I would have to adjust my schedule accordingly.  Thoughts anyone??/ Thanks


  I can't justify that lipstick after reading about the staining. I think it sold out almost immediately (I probably would have missed it, even if I'd wanted it), it's better to get a week's good night sleep and not rearranging things for a lipstick that stains. JMHO, your mileage may vary.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I'm declaring here that I'm skipping Moody Blooms entirely. If you see me saying anything about liking something there, call me out.


  Hey, how are things going for you?  I haven't been around but I remember you were job hunting.  Have you managed to find anything yet?  Hope so!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 9, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I'm in a quandry, I've been debating for the past couple of weeks about getting Dodgy Girl ( love my lavender) but I missed MAC, Nordstrom, and Macy's online, partly because I unsubscribed to collection thread and partly because I forgot this morning even though I was up during the launch just didn't check the sites until I signed on  Spectra and saw a pic of someone wearing it! My focus has been my candle stash which crazy low and two of my favorite comp were having sales over the weekend!  I've never missed all of the my go to spots before online, so is this a sign that I don't need it. I know I still have the in store option , but it's launching on a busy day for me and I would have to adjust my schedule accordingly.  Thoughts anyone??/ Thanks


I think @PeachTwist is right. On the off chance you do get some buyers remorse, there are lots of indie options that are a lot cheaper than MAC that have similar shades - and they're perm, so you can always wait.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 9, 2014)

*PeachTwist, Ajigglin, Patentg33K and CrimsonQuill*, thanks for your input and I'm definitely not struggling to get it  Which means I won't be getting it as it selling  like ice water on 100 degree day. ! *CQ *, funny that your mentioned indie brands I was just looking at the option, plus wondering if could create that look from my existing stash!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think @PeachTwist is right. On the off chance you do get some buyers remorse, there are lots of indie options that are a lot cheaper than MAC that have similar shades - and they're perm, so you can always wait.


That's a good point!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm doing the June Brights challenge @Medgal07 started over in the Theme Makeup thread, but I figure I can post those colors here as well! Last week was bright pinks and I wore:

*Day 1: *Rimmel Lasting Finish by Kate Moss in _06 _- getting rid of it
*Day 2:* Wet n Wild Mega Last Lip Color in_ Smokin' Hot Pink_ - keeping
*Day 3:* L'Oréal Color Riche in _Pink Flamingo _- not sure (blame the smell!)
*Day 4: *MAC _Girl About Town_ - keeping because it's perfect
*Day 5:* Milani_ Hot Pink Rage_ - getting rid of it
*Day 6: *Bite Beauty's Deconstructed Rose lipstick in _Damask_ - also keeping because it's perfect
*Day 7:* MAC _Red Balloon_ - even more perfection

  Sorry if it's annoying to repeat the same info -- I didn't want to flood the threads!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm doing the June Brights challenge @Medgal07 started over in the Theme Makeup thread, but I figure I can post those colors here as well! Last week was bright pinks and I wore:
> 
> *Day 1: *Rimmel Lasting Finish by Kate Moss in _06 _- getting rid of it
> *Day 2:* Wet n Wild Mega Last Lip Color in_ Smokin' Hot Pink_ - keeping
> ...






Not at all Jaymuhlee


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 9, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Still having debates on my UD naked palettes, i just keep bypassing them! I wore naked 1 on Saturday and didn't like the look, it also didn't stand up to the heat and humidity very well. I think in reality if I loved them I would have found a way to make them work and start using them by now. I think I am going to start finding them a new home. I am reaching for my MAC shadows more and other quads and I don't want to keep anything thats unloved, i am going to part with naked 1 and Naked 3 and keep Naked 2 a little longer as I do find more use for that one.


  Go you! :cheer:  I'm working exclusively with Naked 1 this month to decide if I want to keep it. Jury's still out at the moment.  Talking of N1, here's my look from yesterday...  

 It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair  
 MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15  
 MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (under the eyes, pre-CC cream)  
 UDPP  
 UD Naked 1 - Sin on the lid, Naked through/above the crease, Buck in the outer corner  
 Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black  
 Benefit Hoola  
 Maybelline ColorSensational Vivids Lipstick - Shocking Coral  
 NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi 



Calla88 said:


> I'm in a quandry, I've been debating for the past couple of weeks about getting Dodgy Girl ( love my lavender) but I missed MAC, Nordstrom, and Macy's online, partly because I unsubscribed to collection thread and partly because I forgot this morning even though I was up during the launch just didn't check the sites until I signed on  Spectra and saw a pic of someone wearing it! My focus has been my candle stash which crazy low and two of my favorite comp were having sales over the weekend!  I've never missed all of the my go to spots before online, so is this a sign that I don't need it. I know I still have the in store option , but it's launching on a busy day for me and I would have to adjust my schedule accordingly.  Thoughts anyone??/ Thanks


  Perhaps that's a sign, your forgetting all about it. I agree with others and say to skip, as you can likely find something similar within other brands. :nods:


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 9, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm doing the June Brights challenge @Medgal07 started over in the Theme Makeup thread, but I figure I can post those colors here as well! Last week was bright pinks and I wore:
> 
> *Day 1: *Rimmel Lasting Finish by Kate Moss in _06 _- getting rid of it
> *Day 2:* Wet n Wild Mega Last Lip Color in_ Smokin' Hot Pink_ - keeping
> ...


  This is basically my only go-to look from this palette and I've bought the shades as singles. If I can't find another reason to keep it, Naked 1 is outta here!
  Thanks for inspiring me to use it!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hey, how are things going for you?  I haven't been around but I remember you were job hunting.  Have you managed to find anything yet?  Hope so!


  Thanks for asking, Peach! Still nothing yet. I have a second phone interview for a job on Wednesday. I'm about to go the headhunter route.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 10, 2014)

30 days 30 lippies round 2!  Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 11 KEEP  Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night  Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT Day 13 06/06: Shu Uemura Supreme Shine PK 356, I picked out the 4 of these I never wear for this challenge, this is the least glittery and I like this one, its staying - KEEP Day 14 07/06: Bourjois Rouge Velvet Edition in Framborise - Softer than the other 2 colours I own definately more wearable for work - KEEP Day 15 08/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Fushisaristic - Glossy, nonsticky soft pink - KEEP Day 16 09/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Nudist - glossy soft beige, nude but not washed out nude - KEEP Day 17 10/06: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - its a keep, I was hoping to get rid of this but I put it on this morning and was reminded why I like it so much - KEEP  I wore Naked 2 today and I am committing to just wearing shadows from here for 7 days to assess whether this also stays or goes: Day 1 10/06: Bootycall all over lid, Suspect in crease top lashes lined with Blackout and bottom lashes defined with Busted.


----------



## kanne (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay, here is my "miminal" makeup travel bag for my holiday - much less than I normally take, and this is for a two week trip! Hopefully it will upload, this is my third attempt.   NARS Laguna NARS Deep Throat Bobbi Brown Smokey Cool Rimmel Moisture Renew Lipsticks in Fancy, In Love with Ginger and Notting Hill Nude (great formula!) MAC Paint Pots in Painterly and Groundwork MAC MSFN in Light L'Oreal Nude Magique foundation in 120 Pure Ivory Lady Gaga Fame roll-on (not taking expensive perfumes overseas - and I am a huge fan of this one) Benefit Speed Brow Benefit Erase Paste MAC Omega eyeshadow (eyebrows) MAC lipliner in Kiss Me Quick MAC eyeliner in Orpheus Rimmel Scandaleyes in Bronze Max Factor False Lash Effect waterproof (this stuff is truly waterproof - has been a nightmare to remove) Estee Lauder Double Wear concealer in 01 Light  It was a lot of fun for me to choose a small amount of makeup to take on holidays. I normally take double this amount for just a weekend, let alone two weeks. I did a lot of stash shopping, particularly with eyeshadows. I ended up deciding on the Smokey Cool palette with the two different paint pots because I love Groundwork with one of the nudes from that palette for every day anyway, and the darker colours and shimmers can look night appropriate as well all in one compact. Laguna and Deep Throat are a great combination which go with everything, so they are the only cheek products I am taking. I decided on a pink, red, and nude lipstick, it's just a coincidence they are all Rimmel, but that has got to be one of my favourite formulas at the moment (I think I have 5 or 6 of them). I can't picture myself needing anything else while I'm on holidays really. I am looking forward to breaking nearly two month no-buy streak when I get home though!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

kanne said:


> It was a lot of fun for me to choose a small amount of makeup to take on holidays. I normally take double this amount for just a weekend, let alone two weeks. I did a lot of stash shopping, particularly with eyeshadows. I ended up deciding on the Smokey Cool palette with the two different paint pots because I love Groundwork with one of the nudes from that palette for every day anyway, and the darker colours and shimmers can look night appropriate as well all in one compact. Laguna and Deep Throat are a great combination which go with everything, so they are the only cheek products I am taking. I decided on a pink, red, and nude lipstick, it's just a coincidence they are all Rimmel, but that has got to be one of my favourite formulas at the moment (I think I have 5 or 6 of them). I can't picture myself needing anything else while I'm on holidays really. I am looking forward to breaking nearly two month no-buy streak when I get home though!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

kanne said:


> It was a lot of fun for me to choose a small amount of makeup to take on holidays. I normally take double this amount for just a weekend, let alone two weeks. I did a lot of stash shopping, particularly with eyeshadows. I ended up deciding on the Smokey Cool palette with the two different paint pots because I love Groundwork with one of the nudes from that palette for every day anyway, and the darker colours and shimmers can look night appropriate as well all in one compact. Laguna and Deep Throat are a great combination which go with everything, so they are the only cheek products I am taking. I decided on a pink, red, and nude lipstick, it's just a coincidence they are all Rimmel, but that has got to be one of my favourite formulas at the moment (I think I have 5 or 6 of them). I can't picture myself needing anything else while I'm on holidays really. I am looking forward to breaking nearly two month no-buy streak when I get home though!


  You did a really awesome job narrowing down your travel goodies to just the essentials but still managing to have lots of options! I wish I was as good at packing my makeup for trips. I HAVE gotten better, but nowhere close to this good! Very inspiring!
  I'd love for you to check in when you get back and let us know how it worked out... And what things you wished you would've brought if anything comes to mind.
  Have a wonderful trip!! Be safe!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 10, 2014)

kanne said:


> It was a lot of fun for me to choose a small amount of makeup to take on holidays. I normally take double this amount for just a weekend, let alone two weeks. I did a lot of stash shopping, particularly with eyeshadows. I ended up deciding on the Smokey Cool palette with the two different paint pots because I love Groundwork with one of the nudes from that palette for every day anyway, and the darker colours and shimmers can look night appropriate as well all in one compact. Laguna and Deep Throat are a great combination which go with everything, so they are the only cheek products I am taking. I decided on a pink, red, and nude lipstick, it's just a coincidence they are all Rimmel, but that has got to be one of my favourite formulas at the moment (I think I have 5 or 6 of them). I can't picture myself needing anything else while I'm on holidays really. I am looking forward to breaking nearly two month no-buy streak when I get home though!


  Great choices, I totally agree with about not taking expensive perfume overseas, I just take samples with me, and I try not to take anything LE either!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Trying to upload pics but it won't work. Anyway, reorganised my makeup. It'd have taken half the time if mac lipsticks were in square packaging lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 10, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!*


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 10, 2014)

[@]kanne[/@] great choices! I also agree about not taking perfumes overseas. I usually take body splashes and carry a little bottle in my purse since the smell fades a lot quicker than a perfume.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun
Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval
          Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)
Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil
          Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11
Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette
Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil
          Anastasia Lavish Palette
Day 20: MAC Embrace Me with Embrace Me Lip Pencil
          Some repeated shadows cause I needed some neutrals for the bright lips...
          UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, but added new shadow UD Secret Service
Day 21: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien (got in the 500 Point Nars perk from Sephora)
Day 22: MAC Moxie w/ MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil (then reapplied with Cherry Lip Pencil in the evening)
Day 23: MAC Tendertone in Hush
Day 24: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline)
Day 25: MAC Lavender Whip


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 10, 2014)

kanne said:


> Okay, here is my "miminal" makeup travel bag for my holiday - much less than I normally take, and this is for a two week trip! Hopefully it will upload, this is my third attempt.   NARS Laguna NARS Deep Throat Bobbi Brown Smokey Cool Rimmel Moisture Renew Lipsticks in Fancy, In Love with Ginger and Notting Hill Nude (great formula!) MAC Paint Pots in Painterly and Groundwork MAC MSFN in Light L'Oreal Nude Magique foundation in 120 Pure Ivory Lady Gaga Fame roll-on (not taking expensive perfumes overseas - and I am a huge fan of this one) Benefit Speed Brow Benefit Erase Paste MAC Omega eyeshadow (eyebrows) MAC lipliner in Kiss Me Quick MAC eyeliner in Orpheus Rimmel Scandaleyes in Bronze Max Factor False Lash Effect waterproof (this stuff is truly waterproof - has been a nightmare to remove) Estee Lauder Double Wear concealer in 01 Light  It was a lot of fun for me to choose a small amount of makeup to take on holidays. I normally take double this amount for just a weekend, let alone two weeks. I did a lot of stash shopping, particularly with eyeshadows. I ended up deciding on the Smokey Cool palette with the two different paint pots because I love Groundwork with one of the nudes from that palette for every day anyway, and the darker colours and shimmers can look night appropriate as well all in one compact. Laguna and Deep Throat are a great combination which go with everything, so they are the only cheek products I am taking. I decided on a pink, red, and nude lipstick, it's just a coincidence they are all Rimmel, but that has got to be one of my favourite formulas at the moment (I think I have 5 or 6 of them). I can't picture myself needing anything else while I'm on holidays really. I am looking forward to breaking nearly two month no-buy streak when I get home though!


  I think you did a great job. You have a lot if variety & choices with your palette & lippies. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 10, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Go you! :cheer:  I'm working exclusively with Naked 1 this month to decide if I want to keep it. Jury's still out at the moment.  Talking of N1, here's my look from yesterday...
> 
> It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair
> MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15
> ...


  I consistently use my Naked 1 and 2 palette... Its my 3rd one that gets no love. Which is really disappointing because rose gold tones and my skin tone are like BOOM awesome. But those eye shadows aren't working for me. Lately I've been using a few colors from it, but the jury's still out.  I've just been trying to use things I don't normally reach for this week and things I've forgotten about.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 10, 2014)

I really start using my Naked Palette 1 more. And the 3 too, I did use that a month ago.  Uh, I think lol...smh


----------



## mel33t (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  I love Party Parrot...I wish I wore it more often but with work I have to wear "normal" colors. Good list


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2*
*"30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*

Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil
          Jete Eyeshadow
Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush
Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable 
Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass
          Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin
Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious
          Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel
Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst
Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation
          Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna
Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara
Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil
          Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)
Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)
Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick
          No Eyeshadow today
Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante
          No Eyeshadow
Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)
          No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH
Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!
          MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type
Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun
Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil
          MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval
          Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)
Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil
          Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11
Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette
Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil
          Anastasia Lavish Palette
Day 20: MAC Embrace Me with Embrace Me Lip Pencil
          Some repeated shadows cause I needed some neutrals for the bright lips...
          UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, but added new shadow UD Secret Service
Day 21: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien (got in the 500 Point Nars perk from Sephora)
Day 22: MAC Moxie w/ MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil (then reapplied with Cherry Lip Pencil in the evening)
Day 23: MAC Tendertone in Hush
Day 24: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil
          Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline)
Day 25: MAC Lavender Whip

TODAY Day 26: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Descanso
          MAC Electric Cool Eyeshadow in Pure Flash (lid), Lorac PRO Palette Mauve (crease)


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I love Party Parrot...I wish I wore it more often but with work I have to wear "normal" colors. Good list


  Thank you! I bet PP looks great on you!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 10, 2014)

Well tomorrow I will be wearing make up lol. I have an interview,  which I'm excited about, so wish me luck ladies. And please pray for me. I'm thinking I'll wear Bijou lipglass.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 10, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Well tomorrow I will be wearing make up lol. I have an interview,  which I'm excited about, so wish me luck ladies. And please pray for me. I'm thinking I'll wear Bijou lipglass.


  Good luck!  I'm sure you'll do great. And Bijou sounds like a great interview makeup choice.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks @jennyap. I'm going with the "I got this" attitude lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 10, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Well tomorrow I will be wearing make up lol. I have an interview,  which I'm excited about, so wish me luck ladies. And please pray for me. I'm thinking I'll wear Bijou lipglass.


  Good luck!


----------



## kanne (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you for all your comments! I started planning my list over a month ago and was really cut-throat about the things I wanted to take. I think the thing that made the biggest difference for me was the Bobbi Brown palette. Last time I travelled I needed a makeup bag JUST for eye products - and a big one at that. I have barely used the Bobbi Palette since I got it for Christmas but it is perfect for this sort of thing. I normally don't reach for my palettes for every day kind of stuff and I only have three (this one, an Inglot matte palette and that shimmery Chanel quint from 2011), so I always used to take like every eyeshadow single I owned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will let you all know how I go, I fly out tomorrow.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 10, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Well tomorrow I will be wearing make up lol. I have an interview,  which I'm excited about, so wish me luck ladies. And please pray for me. I'm thinking I'll wear Bijou lipglass.


  Good luck!!  Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 10, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Good luck!!  Let us know how it goes!!


 @awickedshape too. Thanks ladies, I'll definitely let you guys know. I'm trying to plan everything out so I won't be late lol


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 10, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Well tomorrow I will be wearing make up lol. I have an interview,  which I'm excited about, so wish me luck ladies. And please pray for me. I'm thinking I'll wear Bijou lipglass.


  Good luck! I have one, too.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

kanne said:


> Thank you for all your comments! I started planning my list over a month ago and was really cut-throat about the things I wanted to take. I think the thing that made the biggest difference for me was the Bobbi Brown palette. Last time I travelled I needed a makeup bag JUST for eye products - and a big one at that. I have barely used the Bobbi Palette since I got it for Christmas but it is perfect for this sort of thing. I normally don't reach for my palettes for every day kind of stuff and I only have three (this one, an Inglot matte palette and that shimmery Chanel quint from 2011), so I always used to take like every eyeshadow single I owned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY!!! You got this babe!!!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Good luck! I have one, too.


 Yay! Good luck, what time is yours? I'm at 1 30.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 10, 2014)

11. It's another phone interview. Let me go ahead and apologize now for the shitshow that will ensue with me and the RHPS collection. It is even more imperative I sit out Moody Blooms. Maybe even the Simpsons.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> 11. It's another phone interview. Let me go ahead and apologize now for the shitshow that will ensue with me and the RHPS collection. It is even more imperative I sit out Moody Blooms. Maybe even the Simpsons.


 We all have an Achilles heel.  If I spend a lot more on a collection I try to skip the next two.  Or at least buy very minimally.  If we count collections like the mascara only ones or the BB cream, I skip some entirely.


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> We all have an Achilles heel. If I spend a lot more on a collection I try to skip the next two. Or at least buy very minimally. If we count collections like the mascara only ones or the BB cream, I skip some entirely.


  that's a good strategy, @martiangurll .


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

Just did some lippie-swapping with @Starlight77! Feeling very accomplished... Moving some stuff out to bring in some new things to try! Now THIS is low-buy fun at its finest!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Just did some lippie-swapping with @Starlight77 ! Feeling very accomplished... Moving some stuff out to bring in some new things to try! Now THIS is low-buy fun at its finest! :stars:


  Yay for Lippy swaps!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Yay for Lippy swaps!!


  It's so funny how tastes go thru cycles! The VERY lippies you're getting are ones like I used to always wear! And I would've steared WAY clear of the ones you're sending me! Now I've flipped for some of these shades and have been sad thinking of the ones I skipped! This way... everyone (and their finicky taste cycles) wins! HeeHee


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 10, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay for Lippy swaps!!
> ...


  YES!!! I am now into the colors you're sending. I used to always wear neutral eyes with a loud lip but now I'm now into the bright eyes with the toned down lip. Ok it's probably just excuses so I can get more shadows and not feel guilty but seriously I can't wait to get the lippys. I'm so excited I can't go to bed LOL (yes I'm a dork) I'm more excited for these then the osbourne ones on the way yay!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 10, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> YES!!! I am now into the colors you're sending. I used to always wear neutral eyes with a loud lip but now I'm now into the bright eyes with the toned down lip. Ok it's probably just excuses so I can get more shadows and not feel guilty but seriously I can't wait to get the lippys. *I'm so excited I can't go to bed LOL* (yes I'm a dork) I'm more excited for these then the osbourne ones on the way yay!


  HeeHee soooo with you on this! I'm excited too! Yippies for Lippies! LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 11, 2014)

So what did you guys swap?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> So what did you guys swamp?


 I'm sending her Fanfare and Plink. She's sending me Naughty Sauté and Crosswires.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm sending her Fanfare and Plink. She's sending me Naughty Sauté and Crosswires.


  Those are good swap choices ro match your current tastes ladies! WELL DONE


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 11, 2014)

Progress Summary : 5 OUT : 12 KEEP

Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT
Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT
Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT
Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP
Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP
Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP
Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP
Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night 
Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT
Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP
Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP
Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT
Day 13 06/06: Shu Uemura Supreme Shine PK 356, I picked out the 4 of these I never wear for this challenge, this is the least glittery and I like this one, its staying - KEEP
Day 14 07/06: Bourjois Rouge Velvet Edition in Framborise - Softer than the other 2 colours I own definately more wearable for work - KEEP
Day 15 08/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Fushisaristic - Glossy, nonsticky soft pink - KEEP
Day 16 09/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Nudist - glossy soft beige, nude but not washed out nude - KEEP
Day 17 10/06: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - its a keep, I was hoping to get rid of this but I put it on this morning and was reminded why I like it so much - KEEP
Day 18 11/06: Shu Uemura Shine Supreme in WN256, a lovely plumy rose pink, just nervous about the shimmer, lips are hanging on ok to condition so far - KEEP

I wore Naked 2 today and I am committing to just wearing shadows from here for 7 days to assess whether this also stays or goes:
Day 1 10/06: Bootycall all over lid, Suspect in crease top lashes lined with Blackout and bottom lashes defined with Busted.
  Day 2 11/06: half backed over the lid, Tease in the cease and busted smudged in the outer corner and along the lower lash line


----------



## lyseD (Jun 11, 2014)

After seeing the swatches for Moody Blooms I can easily stick to two items.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 11, 2014)

kanne said:


> It was a lot of fun for me to choose a small amount of makeup to take on holidays. I normally take double this amount for just a weekend, let alone two weeks. I did a lot of stash shopping, particularly with eyeshadows. I ended up deciding on the Smokey Cool palette with the two different paint pots because I love Groundwork with one of the nudes from that palette for every day anyway, and the darker colours and shimmers can look night appropriate as well all in one compact. Laguna and Deep Throat are a great combination which go with everything, so they are the only cheek products I am taking. I decided on a pink, red, and nude lipstick, it's just a coincidence they are all Rimmel, but that has got to be one of my favourite formulas at the moment (I think I have 5 or 6 of them). I can't picture myself needing anything else while I'm on holidays really. I am looking forward to breaking nearly two month no-buy streak when I get home though!








  This is a really helpful post! I am moving into my friends house this weekend for 10 days to house and dog sit for her, I don't obviously want to take my whole collection with me and I am normally guilty of drastically overpacking.

  I am going to use this as a template packing list, I am meant to be focusing on my naked 2 palette, so thats eyeshadows sorted at least! My only deviation will be lippies as I am still wanting to work ohn finishing my lipstick 30 day challenge, but I will pre-plan to take 10 to get me to the end of the challenge, but keep everything else paired back to the minimum.

  Once I have packed I will upload a picture and mini list too as I think things like this are really helpful.
  Please let us know how you got on when you get back and have a wonderful holiday!

  Luckily when I go on holiday in 4 weeks I won't be needing any makeup so I won't be taking any!
  I am on Safari in a tent, getting up at 4am in the dark means there is no point taking makeup as I won't be able to see to apply it!
  I took minimal stuff last year when I went and I didn't wear any of it till I got off the plane in london when I applied some concealer on the tube on the way to the office from the airport.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> After seeing the swatches for Moody Blooms I can easily stick to two items.


  Good work, I am now off to take a look at the sheen supremes and hopefully come away wanting nothing


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Lippy challenge Day 8: Lady Danger!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm sending her Fanfare and Plink. She's sending me Naughty Sauté and Crosswires.


  Ooooo....you'll look fab in Crosswires! NS too, but I have Crosswires so I can attest to it's greatness. lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ooooo....you'll look fab in Crosswires! NS too, but I have Crosswires so I can attest to it's greatness. lol


  Thanks! YAY! Crosswires has been on my B2M list forever.... it's going to be cool to get 2 new lippies to try wo adding to my numbers! I love low-buy swapping!


----------



## chunkiecheekz (Jun 11, 2014)

just joined Spektra yesterday... hello team LOW-BUY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  My name is Cheekz, and I sure need some intervention.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

chunkiecheekz said:


> just joined Spektra yesterday... hello team LOW-BUY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chunkiecheekz (Jun 11, 2014)

first step in joining team low-buy... i shall use a "new" lippie today i bought a month ago.  *** I really do need to start USING my stash instead of just ADDING new ones to it ***

  sidenote-- anyone also part of monthly sub-boxes? ie glossybox, ipsy, lipfactory, julep, fortunesoapbox?     (eeep!)


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Please post your travel goodies! I LOVE posts like this too!!
> Sounds like you have a really awesome trip planned! I'm jealous! Have fun and BE SAFE!
> 
> Woot Woot! LD! My new fav red! I'll be looking for your pic!
> ...


  My mug is out there lurking the threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's a really lovely lippy that I should bust out far more often than I do. I think I'll wear it tomorrow now since it's corals week now that I'm thinking about it. Swapping is awesome!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 11, 2014)

chunkiecheekz said:


> first step in joining team low-buy... i shall use a "new" lippie today i bought a month ago.  *** I really do need to start USING my stash instead of just ADDING new ones to it ***  sidenote-- anyone also part of monthly sub-boxes? ie glossybox, ipsy, lipfactory, julep, fortunesoapbox?     (eeep!)


  I was, but I stopped. The samples just take up too much room and I'd rather get samples I'll actually use. Not stuff that just sits there. Plus, $10-12 a month, that's a lipstick from the drugstore or a makeup geek eyeshadow or two NYX Butter glosses.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

chunkiecheekz said:


> first step in joining team low-buy... i shall use a "new" lippie today i bought a month ago.  *** I really do need to start USING my stash instead of just ADDING new ones to it ***
> 
> sidenote-- anyone also part of monthly sub-boxes? ie glossybox, ipsy, lipfactory, julep, fortunesoapbox?     (eeep!)


  We have a 30 day challenge going on where we wear a different lippy/eyeshadow everyday in order to use our stash. Medgal also has a challenge going on in the Theme Makeup with a Purpose thread where we are using our bright coloured lippies in various shades during the month of June. I've been doing that which is also helping me do the 30 day challenge here as well since I'm wearing a different lippy everyday so it's a bit of a 2 birds with 1 stone type of deal. (Sorry about all the rambling)


----------



## Spikesmom (Jun 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> After seeing the swatches for Moody Blooms I can easily stick to two items.


  Not me... I want ALL the l/s and one e/s.  I am going to have a tough time deciding which l/s to actually get.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 11, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.*


----------



## lyseD (Jun 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> After seeing the swatches for Moody Blooms I can easily stick to two items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you that you can wear those gorgeous colours.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My mug is out there lurking the threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got Flamingo and passed it on from it's first appearance. I felt like you and just didn't get it. Then when it came back I had myself convinced I must have missed something about how special it was, and I bought it again. Now I do have to admit, that I liked it a lot more the 2nd time around. I think I was open to liking it for what it was instead of thinking about all the hype. Now I enjoy it as a beautiful Spring lippie that's gets used a lot that time of year. I'm happy it's perm. I do understand not being WOWED by it. But I don;t think it was ever meant to be a "wow" color. Especially since it was pretty much the tame shade out of its group the first time around. But it's a nice face brightening shade that isn't too in your face. So it fills a hole in my stash.

  And I would LOVE for them to repromote VGC! I think they should do a campaign where they bring back all the old collaboration shades of VG!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> WELCOMEEE! Yay! Glad you joined! Most of us joined Specktra and then NEEDED low-buy... it's an enabling place out there! HeeHee
> 
> Definitely jump right in! We have some challenges going on you might love if you're trying to use more of your stash. @NaomiH already told you about the 30 Lipsticks In 30 Days Challenge and the Bright Lipstick Month in the Theme Makeup for a Purpose thread (link in the first post of this thread). Some are also encorporating eyeshadows into their challenge or even trying to focus on some things they aren't sure of in their stashes to decide whether it should stay or go. So do as much or as little as you feel comfortable with. We are just happy you decided to hang with us!
> 
> ...


  Oh Betty Bright, how I should not of skipped thee! 
  YES!!! I would so love that!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Betty Bright, how I should not of skipped thee!  YES!!! I would so love that!


  Betty Bright is a huge non purchase regret for me  I want it back!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Betty Bright, how I should not of skipped thee!
> YES!!! I would so love that!
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't be too sad over BB girls. It's nice but I literally have only worn it once! I put it on and take it right back off. It's one of those tricky colors that takes tweeking and never seems quite right. I try to find reasons to wear it, but it never seems the right choice. It isn't just bright... It's like highlighter neon lips.I have to plan out when I'm going to wear it. I don't think it's worth the hassle. So if I didn't already have it, I wouldn't try to hunt it down. There are lots of other nice (more wearable) bright coral/oranges out there. And they are popular now, so there are tons of choices. HTH


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Don't be too sad over BB girls. It's nice but I literally have only worn it once! I put it on and take it right back off. It's one of those tricky colors that takes tweeking and never seems quite right. I try to find reasons to wear it, but it never seems the right choice. It isn't just bright... It's like highlighter neon lips.I have to plan out when I'm going to wear it. I don't think it's worth the hassle. So if I didn't already have it, I wouldn't try to hunt it down. There are lots of other nice (more wearable) bright coral/oranges out there. And they are popular now, so there are tons of choices. HTH


  That did help! That makes me think of VGN1, beautiful colour but holy highlighter lips Batman unless I tone it down a bit.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That did help! That makes me think of VGN1, beautiful colour but holy highlighter lips Batman unless I tone it down a bit.


 Woah... You must be psychic cause I wore VGN1 today and had to do the same thing!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Eyes: Fresco Rose PP (lid), UD Naked (crease), Virgin (browbone), Sin (inner corner), Sidecar (lower lashline) Cheeks: HG Radiant Magenta, HG Luminous as highlighter Lips: Have to Have It lip pencil, MAC Viva Glam Nicki w/ Fold & Tuck Lipglass (to tone down the brightness)


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Eyes: Fresco Rose PP (lid), UD Naked (crease), Virgin (browbone), Sin (inner corner), Sidecar (lower lashline) Cheeks: HG Radiant Magenta, HG Luminous as highlighter Lips: Have to Have It lip pencil, MAC Viva Glam Nicki w/ Fold & Tuck Lipglass (to tone down the brightness)


  I luv how the lip combo looks on you


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2 "30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"   Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil           Jete Eyeshadow Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass           Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil           Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable  Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass           Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious           Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil           MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation           Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil           No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil           Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette) Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil           MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad) Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick           No Eyeshadow today Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante           No Eyeshadow Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)           No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!           MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil           MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil           MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil           MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval           Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe) Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil           Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11 Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil           Lorac PRO Palette Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil           Anastasia Lavish Palette Day 20: MAC Embrace Me with Embrace Me Lip Pencil           Some repeated shadows cause I needed some neutrals for the bright lips...           UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, but added new shadow UD Secret Service Day 21: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien (got in the 500 Point Nars perk from Sephora) Day 22: MAC Moxie w/ MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil (then reapplied with Cherry Lip Pencil in the evening) Day 23: MAC Tendertone in Hush Day 24: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil           Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline) Day 25: MAC Lavender Whip Day 26: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Descanso           MAC Electric Cool Eyeshadow in Pure Flash (lid), Lorac PRO Palette Mauve (crease)  Day 27: MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil and Fold & Tuck Lipglass           MAC Fresco Rose PP, UD Naked, Sin, Virgin, & Sidecar


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I luv how the lip combo looks on you


  Thanks hun. I've had to really work at liking VGN1... I've almost parted w it a few times. But when I get it just right, I like it. So I keep it even w the struggle.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks hun. I've had to really work at liking VGN1... I've almost parted w it a few times. But when I get it just right, I like it. So I keep it even w the struggle.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Don't be too sad over BB girls. It's nice but I literally have only worn it once! I put it on and take it right back off. It's one of those tricky colors that takes tweeking and never seems quite right. I try to find reasons to wear it, but it never seems the right choice. It isn't just bright... It's like highlighter neon lips.I have to plan out when I'm going to wear it. I don't think it's worth the hassle. So if I didn't already have it, I wouldn't try to hunt it down. There are lots of other nice (more wearable) bright coral/oranges out there. And they are popular now, so there are tons of choices. HTH


  I agree with Pixie. I think I wore Betty Bright only once or twice, too. It just looks kind of off on me, so i change my mind after putting it on, too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Eyes: Fresco Rose PP (lid), UD Naked (crease), Virgin (browbone), Sin (inner corner), Sidecar (lower lashline) Cheeks: HG Radiant Magenta, HG Luminous as highlighter Lips: Have to Have It lip pencil, MAC Viva Glam Nicki w/ Fold & Tuck Lipglass (to tone down the brightness)


Va Va VaVoom Pixie, you look gorgeous as always.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Va Va VaVoom Pixie, you look gorgeous as always.


 Thanks boo! kisskiss


----------



## jennyap (Jun 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> After seeing the swatches for Moody Blooms I can easily stick to two items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Eyes: Fresco Rose PP (lid), UD Naked (crease), Virgin (browbone), Sin (inner corner), Sidecar (lower lashline) Cheeks: HG Radiant Magenta, HG Luminous as highlighter Lips: Have to Have It lip pencil, MAC Viva Glam Nicki w/ Fold & Tuck Lipglass (to tone down the brightness)


  Love the lip combo and the eyeshadow. You're gorgeous


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I'm getting there slowly. Easily skipping all the lip products (thank heavens, Mac has been seriously killing me/my low-buy lately with all the good stuff that is right up my alley and I've been on a bit of a crazy lipstick buying spree, so that needs to stop now) and the blushes. Will just get one fluidline. The eyeshadows are the difficult bit for me in this collection. At least I haven't bought many this year! I need to take advantage of the later UK release to really look at swatches and rule out colours I have dupes for. I'm reasonably confident I'll be able to get it down to 2 or at most 3 shadows by the time I'm done.    Beautiful!


  Thanks hun!!  Try to stay strong w MB... I think it's sucking everyone in at first glance... But once it's all said and done, I think it's going to be a very dupable collection. Especially the lippies & shadows. I had a lot on my list! But w a little discipline, I cut it down to 3 things!  1 lippie, 1 shadow, 1 Fluidline  Try to look thru what you have before you impulse buy. This collection is nice & will tempt a lot of people if they aren't careful. Good Luck!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> ...
> 
> Now you KNOW we've seen these colors a million times! LOL Look through your stash and try to cut at least 2 from your list based on the colors you have the most of. I was overwhelmed at first too. Unlike most people it seems, I love SS lippies. But I really thought it over and took my list all the way down to just one (MB). The vampier shades look patchy in T's swatches, and the brights I already have hoarded like crazy in other finishes and brands. Don't jump in all crazy. Take your time and try to make your list and stick to it. You can do this woman! HeeHee
> 
> ...


  Yes! I was originally going to skip then decided to maybe get one of the purple shades (since I skipped PH) but after seeing swatches I'm down to just MB, too!

  I was going to ask in the MB thread but since we've been talking about B2M so much here, I figured I ask you guys. Can you B2M for SS or is it bullet lipsticks only?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Yes! I was originally going to skip then decided to maybe get one of the purple shades (since I skipped PH) but after seeing swatches I'm down to just MB, too!
> 
> I was going to ask in the MB thread but since we've been talking about B2M so much here, I figured I ask you guys. Can you B2M for SS or is it bullet lipsticks only?


  No unfortunately you can't. Just regular packaging lipsticks and at PRO stores you can also B2M for regular packaging lipglass or eyeshadow.

  I'm getting just MB too... It looks like it will be very unique to my stash and it's @liba approved... so you know it's a winner!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 11, 2014)

Today:  

 It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair  
 MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (inner corners only)  
 NARS ProPrime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base  
 Maybelline Colour Tattoo - Barely Branded (I'll be back to using UD Naked 1 palette later in the week)  
 Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil - Bold Brown (top lashline + 1/4 way across lower lashline)  
 Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black  
 Benefit Hoola  
 MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses  
 NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink 
  I love your lip combo, Pixie!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks @PixieDancer! Wishful thinking!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2014)

Since a major problem of mine is not cycling through all my lipsticks, I organized them so that I can see (almost) all of them at once.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The MAC ones aren't wanting to play pretty due to the rounded tops but I make them behave as best as possible.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Betty Bright, how I should not of skipped thee!
> YES!!! I would so love that!
> 
> 
> ...


  i really like BB but I have to dab it on lightly. there is no chance I could ever finish a tube. I bought flamingo because I can put that on normal and have it look like BB lol.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I love your lip combo, Pixie!


  Thanks @shellygrrl! You're rocking one of my favs today!! FTS!!


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 11, 2014)

I was bored and attempted to do the lipstick casing swap and it was very easy, very successful and no casualties.  I swapped soft sable and put my new syrup in it. I swapped out salute and put in flamingo. Loving them this way... The other lipsticks are in the perm packaging all fine and dandy as well. This is addicting!!! I don't have many perm colors I think just 3 more. Pure zen is from Marilyn and plumful is the year of the snake so I'll leave those be lol


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Loving them this way... The other lipsticks are in the perm packaging all fine and dandy as well. This is addicting!!! I don't have many perm colors I think just 3 more. Pure zen is from Marilyn and plumful is the year of the snake so I'll leave those be lol


  Awww! Those look so cute! How'd you do it?


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > Loving them this way... The other lipsticks are in the perm packaging all fine and dandy as well. This is addicting!!! I don't have many perm colors I think just 3 more. Pure zen is from Marilyn and plumful is the year of the snake so I'll leave those be lol
> ...


  i put them both in the freezer for 3 hours. they are rock hard when they come out so you can just pull slowly and the lipstick comes right out. put them in the opposite tubes and that was it. no dents, no smushing, nothing. I took a chance with syrup because it's my favorite so I knew i'd rebuy it. it's brand new and you can see not even a scratch on it. took about 30 seconds total. 

  i'm unsure of how long you need to freeze them for... I had forgotten about it so just noticed it was 3 hours later. it's been a few hours since I did it and they are back to normal. I dont know if you leave it in longer then that if it will damage them but i like it at 3 hours so i'm gonna stick with that time lol. I have a few more in freezer now and i'm anxiously waiting. the other lipsticks are in perfect unscratched shape too I should have put them in picture but i didn't. I just switched the bottom stickers (names) too. They came right off easily and stuck on the new tubes with no extra glue or tape.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i put them both in the freezer for 3 hours. they are rock hard when they come out so you can just pull slowly and the lipstick comes right out. put them in the opposite tubes and that was it. no dents, no smushing, nothing. I took a chance with syrup because it's my favorite so I knew i'd rebuy it. it's brand new and you can see not even a scratch on it. took about 30 seconds total.   i'm unsure of how long you need to freeze them for... I had forgotten about it so just noticed it was 3 hours later. it's been a few hours since I did it and they are back to normal. I dont know if you leave it in longer then that if it will damage them but i like it at 3 hours so i'm gonna stick with that time lol. I have a few more in freezer now and i'm anxiously waiting. the other lipsticks are in perfect unscratched shape too I should have put them in picture but i didn't. I just switched the bottom stickers (names) too. They came right off easily and stuck on the new tubes with no extra glue or tape.


 Well, they turned out great! I love them in their new homes! I might do that eventually! I have a lot of special packaging lippies that are neglected.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm unsure of how long you need to freeze them for... I had forgotten about it so just noticed it was 3 hours later. it's been a few hours since I did it and they are back to normal. I dont know if you leave it in longer then that if it will damage them but i like it at 3 hours so i'm gonna stick with that time lol. I have a few more in freezer now and i'm anxiously waiting. the other lipsticks are in perfect unscratched shape too I should have put them in picture but i didn't. I just switched the bottom stickers (names) too. They came right off easily and stuck on the new tubes with no extra glue or tape.
> ...


  Thank you! Do IT!!! it's kind of addicting. I was so disappointed when I ran out of casings lol.
  Sometimes i go through purging mode where I just want everything not used gone.. but I always kept those around because of packaging. i'm unsure what to do with soft sable and salute. I had them in swap thread for forever so probably going to B2M them. even the girls in the girls home I donate too didn't want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they did however take all my revlon lip butters. I laid them on the table and they flew off the table like MAC lippy's on launch day. it was funny. even the girls laughed at themselves. I wish I could adopt them all but... 7 teenage girls? ummm no thanks. too expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm seriously loving the white. I may switch out my other 2 white ones and put everyday colors in them instead. oooooo I can't stop LOL


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 11, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Thank you! Do IT!!! it's kind of addicting. I was so disappointed when I ran out of casings lol. Sometimes i go through purging mode where I just want everything not used gone.. but I always kept those around because of packaging. i'm unsure what to do with soft sable and salute. I had them in swap thread for forever so probably going to B2M them. even the girls in the girls home I donate too didn't want them :haha:  they did however take all my revlon lip butters. I laid them on the table and they flew off the table like MAC lippy's on launch day. it was funny. even the girls laughed at themselves. I wish I could adopt them all but... 7 teenage girls? ummm no thanks. too expensive     I'm seriously loving the white. I may switch out my other 2 white ones and put everyday colors in them instead. oooooo I can't stop LOL


  Awww! You're so sweet! It's awesome to think about how people with very little are excited about something that is so common to us. Makes you think twice and be extra grateful for your blessings. Those girls could relate to the Lip Butters, they see the ads and in the dept stores, and to them that is THEE product. They can't even fathom a lippie like MAC that cost as much as 2 Lip Butters! It's the naive innocence. Like when I was a girl, my Aunt always had high end lipsticks (Dior, Chanel, etc), but to me they seemed like they must be for "old ladies." But if I saw a Maybelline lippie in my cousin's purse... watch out! I was begging to try it! Cause that was all I ever saw! Bless their little sweet hearts! And so sweet of you to share with them!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2014)

30 Days of Lipstick/30 Days of Blush Challenge Update:

*Day 1*: MAC Creme Cup, NARS Blush in Love
*Day 2: *YSL Sheer Candy #9, Clinique Cheek Pop Blush in Poppy
*Day 3*: Benefits Coralista lipgloss, Buxom blush in Breathless (_guys... try this blush, it's amazing for summer)_
*Day 4:* Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait _(one of my holy grail lipsticks)_, Tarte Blush in Carefree _(another AMAZING blush, seriously, gives such a great glow to the cheeks)_
*Day 5:* Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle, Tom Ford blush in Lust _(I actually don't really enjoy this blush, I don't think it's very pigmented and it tends to fade after an hour or so... I'm going to give it away/swap/sell it)_
*Day 6: *Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy, Tarte blush in Achiote
*Day 7: *NARS Roman Holiday with NARS Easy Lover lipgloss, MAC Sunset Beach _(this combination was awesome! Sunset Beach stayed on from six am until about four when I noticed signs of fading. I'm so glad I purchased this baby, I'm in love!!)_
*Today, Day 8: *MAC Bombshell, MAC Peaches and Cream



  This is starting to get a little difficult because I want to wear some of the blushes the next day (i.e. Sunset Beach  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) But I'm going to keep on truckin'!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Don't be too sad over BB girls. It's nice but I literally have only worn it once! I put it on and take it right back off. It's one of those tricky colors that takes tweeking and never seems quite right. I try to find reasons to wear it, but it never seems the right choice. It isn't just bright... It's like highlighter neon lips.I have to plan out when I'm going to wear it. I don't think it's worth the hassle. So if I didn't already have it, I wouldn't try to hunt it down. There are lots of other nice (more wearable) bright coral/oranges out there. And they are popular now, so there are tons of choices. HTH
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Rainbunny*
> 
> ...


  Ditto for me. I ended up B2M my Betty Bright.. every time I put it on I took it right back off. Made my teeth look dull and yellow too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

​


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Jun 12, 2014)

A friend of mine suggested a mini ice cube tray that perfectly holds MAC lippies upside down. I have had them for a while and love it! Great storage solution for those round tops. I only use one tray and my kids love the tiny ice cubes they can make in the other tray.   Arrow Plastic 00055 Ice Cube Trays (Pack of 2) by Spectrum http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ML0YVE/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_LPBMtb1GJEYKP


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2014)

LinenWhite7 said:


> A friend of mine suggested a mini ice cube tray that perfectly holds MAC lippies upside down. I have had them for a while and love it! Great storage solution for those round tops. I only use one tray and my kids love the tiny ice cubes they can make in the other tray.   Arrow Plastic 00055 Ice Cube Trays (Pack of 2) by Spectrum http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ML0YVE/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_LPBMtb1GJEYKP


  That's a good idea. I have a couple MuJi drawers and my makeup has overflowed to my dresser drawer and now that's full. I need new storage, but I don't want to shell out $100 or so bucks for those IKEA shelves and the plastic ones get dirty way to easy. Lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ​


  I need to B2M for Crosswires! Its been on my list for so long!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 12, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often *


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 12, 2014)

During my recent move from OH to TX, I realized just how much makeup I actually have (or had) that I probably (or definitely) don't need.  I knew I had a LOT, but I didn't think it was "out of control" or a problem until then.  My ex thinks I need help (LOL), so I'm joining this thread.  For real this time.  Now, time to catch up! 

  Any quick tips or advice for me?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

jennifae said:


> During my recent move from OH to TX, I realized just how much makeup I actually have (or had) that I probably (or definitely) don't need.  I knew I had a LOT, but I didn't think it was "out of control" or a problem until then.  My ex thinks I need help (LOL), so I'm joining this thread.  For real this time.  Now, time to catch up!
> 
> Any quick tips or advice for me?


  Welcome to TX, Jennifae! I hope your move went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've been finding the makeup challenges have been helping me weed out items that I like vs ones I don't like since it's helping me to go through my stash.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2014)

jennifae said:


> During my recent move from OH to TX, I realized just how much makeup I actually have (or had) that I probably (or definitely) don't need.  I knew I had a LOT, but I didn't think it was "out of control" or a problem until then.  My ex thinks I need help (LOL), so I'm joining this thread.  For real this time.  Now, time to catch up!
> 
> Any quick tips or advice for me?


organize your stash so you see what you have. If you have already done that..  do a 30 day challenge!


----------



## singer82 (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow! A lot went on while I was gone. But I'm glad its back to normal. But hope HerGreyness comes back soon. I'll miss her beauty, wit, & wisdom in here. And AudreyC as well.  Since Playland I got caught up in the whirl wind of enabling. And my low buy flew right out the window. So I was hesitant on coming back so I just stayed away for awhile. But I'm back, and I missed everyone so much! I need to be whipped back into shape! :whip: Lol


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 12, 2014)

jennifae said:


> During my recent move from OH to TX, I realized just how much makeup I actually have (or had) that I probably (or definitely) don't need.  I knew I had a LOT, but I didn't think it was "out of control" or a problem until then.  My ex thinks I need help (LOL), so I'm joining this thread.  For real this time.  Now, time to catch up!   Any quick tips or advice for me?


  I like to use a running total to keep myself in check, but it's not for everyone. It can be scary!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Since Playland I got caught up in the whirl wind of enabling. And my low buy flew right out the window. So I was hesitant on coming back so I just stayed away for awhile. But I'm back, and I missed everyone so much! I need to be whipped back into shape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 12, 2014)

jennifae said:


> During my recent move from OH to TX, I realized just how much makeup I actually have (or had) that I probably (or definitely) don't need.  I knew I had a LOT, but I didn't think it was "out of control" or a problem until then.  My ex thinks I need help (LOL), so I'm joining this thread.  For real this time.  Now, time to catch up!   Any quick tips or advice for me?


  Along with organizing it (if you haven't done so already), I'd recommend photographing your stash. Seeing your makeup laid out and photographed can be a serious eye-opener.  From there you can do one of the many challenges other low-buyers have undertaken: 30-day lipstick, 30-day eyeshadow, focus on one e/s palette for a month or so, or come up with your own challenge. :nods:


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 12, 2014)

Sounds great!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Jaymuhlee said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! I was originally going to skip then decided to maybe get one of the purple shades (since I skipped PH) but after seeing swatches I'm down to just MB, too!  I was going to ask in the MB thread but since we've been talking about B2M so much here, I figured I ask you guys. Can you B2M for SS or is it bullet lipsticks only?
> ...


  As of today my list is Green Ivy f/l, Phosphorescent l/s, Green Room e/s,  and maybe Bred for Beauty blush.  But I have to take my car to the shop tomorrow so I might end up getting nothing depending on the repair bill.  I love the colors in this collection and a year ago I would have wanted almost everything.  Now I have the advantage of seeing it in advance so I get over my initial "ooh I want it all!" Reaction.  And the more I looked at these I realized that I already have most of the colors that I like.  I probably won't lurk all night for it to go on sale, either.  That really gets me in a mood to hurry up and buy, and to buy more than I planned to.   I happened to be awake the night Osbournes went on sale at Nordies, and reading the thread made me want to buy something even though I didn't have any money.  (Literally none). It is so easy to get sucked in!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> As of today my list is Green Ivy f/l, Phosphorescent l/s, Green Room e/s,  and maybe Bred for Beauty blush.  But I have to take my car to the shop tomorrow so I might end up getting nothing depending on the repair bill.  I love the colors in this collection and a year ago I would have wanted almost everything.  Now I have the advantage of seeing it in advance so I get over my initial "ooh I want it all!" Reaction.  And the more I looked at these I realized that I already have most of the colors that I like.  I probably won't lurk all night for it to go on sale, either.  That really gets me in a mood to hurry up and buy, and to buy more than I planned to.   I happened to be awake the night Osbournes went on sale at Nordies, and reading the thread made me want to buy something even though I didn't have any money.  (Literally none). It is so easy to get sucked in!


  I'm skipping the next few MAC collections. Mainly because MUG blushes launch and I want to get a few of those and I need some skincare stuff. I'm running on E lol. So I'm just going to really try and leave MAC and Sephora alone for the next month or so.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 12, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Wow! A lot went on while I was gone. But I'm glad its back to normal. But hope HerGreyness comes back soon. I'll miss her beauty, wit, & wisdom in here. And AudreyC as well.  Since Playland I got caught up in the whirl wind of enabling. And my low buy flew right out the window. So I was hesitant on coming back so I just stayed away for awhile. But I'm back, and I missed everyone so much! I need to be whipped back into shape! :whip: Lol


  Welcome back!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 12, 2014)

jennifae said:


> During my recent move from OH to TX, I realized just how much makeup I actually have (or had) that I probably (or definitely) don't need.  I knew I had a LOT, but I didn't think it was "out of control" or a problem until then.  My ex thinks I need help (LOL), so I'm joining this thread.  For real this time.  Now, time to catch up!   Any quick tips or advice for me?


  Somewhere there is a post about how long it takes to use cosmetics, on average.  That made me realize that I'll probably never use up what I have now, which makes me feel bad sometimes about buying more.


----------



## chunkiecheekz (Jun 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Somewhere there is a post about how long it takes to use cosmetics, on average. That made me realize that I'll probably never use up what I have now, which makes me feel bad sometimes about buying more.


  i know what you mean!!! but then you see something that you just "have to have"...   sighhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2014)

So..I wore Bombshell today and I forgot how much I loved it on me, so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This afternoon my water bottle spilled all in my bag and luckily I was on my way home so I quickly ran into the nearest shop (it happened to be Starbucks) to clean it up and empty everything out. I shook out my bag in the trash even... and left. 

  ... Guess what's in the trash at the Starbucks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I'm tempted to buy it...it was one of my favorites.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So..I wore Bombshell today and I forgot how much I loved it on me, so pretty. :sigh:   This afternoon my water bottle spilled all in my bag and luckily I was on my way home so I quickly ran into the nearest shop (it happened to be Starbucks) to clean it up and empty everything out. I shook out my bag in the trash even... and left.   ... Guess what's in the trash at the Starbucks... hboy: :crybaby:  I'm tempted to buy it...it was one of my favorites.


  IMO that justifies a purchase, since you're replacing one you lost.  Bombshell is gorgeous.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 12, 2014)

jennifae said:


> During my recent move from OH to TX, I realized just how much makeup I actually have (or had) that I probably (or definitely) don't need.  I knew I had a LOT, but I didn't think it was "out of control" or a problem until then.  My ex thinks I need help (LOL), so I'm joining this thread.  For real this time.  Now, time to catch up!   Any quick tips or advice for me?


  Awwww! So nice to see you here doll! I know you get a lot of makeup for your blog, so that's gotta be tough! MAYBE try doing a blog sale! I know those can be really popular and you could promote it here and even list your overfill in our swap thread and/or in the CB. I think for you it will be about deciding what YOU love and will use vs the stuff you've purchased to add to your blog with swatches and reviews. I'm sure along the way you have gotten products that you felt weren't quite right for you, but they still served a useful purpose for your blog. So maybe start there by weeding out those things first. The things you rarely if ever do or will reach for. For me, I am really trying to get my stash parred down to the stuff I REALLY love. And only bringing in new stuff that I KNOW will work for me. I'm not as easily persuaded by the hype and "BUYALLTHETHINGS" mentality. I think it's more important to have a well edited, manageable, and usable stash of loved products. So just start small and take baby steps. Start with organizing and inventorying so you know what you have. Then work from there. We are here to help!! Just let us know what you need!   





singer82 said:


> Wow! A lot went on while I was gone. But I'm glad its back to normal. But hope HerGreyness comes back soon. I'll miss her beauty, wit, & wisdom in here. And AudreyC as well.  Since Playland I got caught up in the whirl wind of enabling. And my low buy flew right out the window. So I was hesitant on coming back so I just stayed away for awhile. But I'm back, and I missed everyone so much! I need to be whipped back into shape! :whip: Lol


  No whipping... just a big WELCOME BACK! There's no shaming here hun. We have all been there. Just re-assess and let us know if you need any advice!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So..I wore Bombshell today and I forgot how much I loved it on me, so pretty. :sigh:   This afternoon my water bottle spilled all in my bag and luckily I was on my way home so I quickly ran into the nearest shop (it happened to be Starbucks) to clean it up and empty everything out. I shook out my bag in the trash even... and left.   ... Guess what's in the trash at the Starbucks... hboy: :crybaby:  I'm tempted to buy it...it was one of my favorites.


  Oh NO! Do you have any B2M's you could trade in so it least it isn't any money out of your pocket? I know that has to stink! At least it wasn't LE!!! That's my biggest fear... losing a LE baby! HeeHee


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> jennifae said:
> 
> 
> > During my recent move from OH to TX, I realized just how much makeup I actually have (or had) that I probably (or definitely) don't need.  I knew I had a LOT, but I didn't think it was "out of control" or a problem until then.  My ex thinks I need help (LOL), so I'm joining this thread.  For real this time.  Now, time to catch up!   Any quick tips or advice for me?
> ...


  THIS is what I love about you, Pixie.  Seriously shaming someone causes more problems than it solves, IMO.  Joking is fine, but not judging and shaming.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> THIS is what I love about you, Pixie.  Seriously shaming someone causes more problems than it solves, IMO.  Joking is fine, but not judging and shaming.


  :kiss:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> THIS is what I love about you, Pixie. *Seriously shaming someone causes more problems than it solves, IMO. Joking is fine, but not judging and shaming.*








  It does nothing but make people feel worse, IMO. Words of encouragement tend to make people feel better - as they say, you get more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone! :bouquet:  





NaomiH said:


> :wback:





burghchick said:


> Welcome back!





PixieDancer said:


> Awwww! So nice to see you here doll! I know you get a lot of makeup for your blog, so that's gotta be tough! MAYBE try doing a blog sale! I know those can be really popular and you could promote it here and even list your overfill in our swap thread and/or in the CB. I think for you it will be about deciding what YOU love and will use vs the stuff you've purchased to add to your blog with swatches and reviews. I'm sure along the way you have gotten products that you felt weren't quite right for you, but they still served a useful purpose for your blog. So maybe start there by weeding out those things first. The things you rarely if ever do or will reach for. For me, I am really trying to get my stash parred down to the stuff I REALLY love. And only bringing in new stuff that I KNOW will work for me. I'm not as easily persuaded by the hype and "BUYALLTHETHINGS" mentality. I think it's more important to have a well edited, manageable, and usable stash of loved products. So just start small and take baby steps. Start with organizing and inventorying so you know what you have. Then work from there. We are here to help!! Just let us know what you need! *No whipping... just a big WELCOME BACK! There's no shaming here hun. We have all been there. Just re-assess and let us know if you need any advice!*


  Thanks my dear! My plan right now is to allow myself 3 items a collection, or totally skip. I'm loving the ideas of putting together a monthly bag and mix and match. Too many choices makes it hard to really see what you have. Isn't that something you do? Then I really need to organize my stash. My blushes and lippies are separate but here's everything else. Look at this mess! Lol...


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 13, 2014)

Progress Summary : 7 OUT : 12 KEEP  Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night  Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT Day 13 06/06: Shu Uemura Supreme Shine PK 356, I picked out the 4 of these I never wear for this challenge, this is the least glittery and I like this one, its staying - KEEP Day 14 07/06: Bourjois Rouge Velvet Edition in Framborise - Softer than the other 2 colours I own definately more wearable for work - KEEP Day 15 08/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Fushisaristic - Glossy, nonsticky soft pink - KEEP Day 16 09/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Nudist - glossy soft beige, nude but not washed out nude - KEEP Day 17 10/06: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - its a keep, I was hoping to get rid of this but I put it on this morning and was reminded why I like it so much - KEEP Day 18 11/06: Shu Uemura Shine Supreme in WN256, a lovely plumy rose pink, just nervous about the shimmer, lips are hanging on ok to condition so far - KEEP Day 19 12/06: Bourjois Shine Edition 1,2,3, Soleil, hmm these featured in round 1 and got to stay, I still quiet like them but not enough to keep - OUT Day 20 13/06: Bourjois Shine Edition Rose XOXO, again this sneaked pass round one which suprised me because of the glitter, I really like it this morning but that pesky glitter !!!! - OUT   I wore Naked 2 today and I am committing to just wearing shadows from here for 7 days to assess whether this also stays or goes: Day 1 10/06: Bootycall all over lid, Suspect in crease top lashes lined with Blackout and bottom lashes defined with Busted. Day 2 11/06: half backed over the lid, Tease in the cease and busted smudged in the outer corner and along the lower lash line Day 3 12/06: Suspect all over the lid and lashings of mascara Day 4 13/06: skipped REALLY BAD hayfever, my lids have swollen to twice there size, no eye make up today for me!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm really proud of me that I withstood the temptations to order something makeup-related that I don't need.
  I repurchased my foundation and my camouflage cream, though, but that is a completely justified purchase.
  I'm just happy that I didn't buy the new Benefit eyeliner because it is tempting with all the positive reviews and how easy it is to put it on according to them. Still, I tried my Maybelline gel eyeliner yesterday and I just can't pull it off. As sad as it is for me, I just look silly with a typical eyeliner + wing. Oh well. Guess I saved myself some money.

  Concerning the upcoming MAC collections: SKIP! Not interested in anything at all. No Osbournes, no Moody Blooms.

  If I'm not mistaken, it looks like a lot of you ladies are doing well. That's great.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 13, 2014)

As inspired by @kanne and mentioned earlier this week I am off to stay at my friends house and dog sit while they are away for ten days.

  This morning I selected my make up for the trip and here is what I am taking - I have deliberately tried to pack light as I don't want to carry to much around and it means I have to experiment with what I do take! The only exception to this is the lip products as I don't want to take a break from my challenge so I have selected the final 10 products which are going to be part of round 2 of the challenge and those will be coming with me:

  Any advice on anything you think I could take out or have missed would be appreciated!

  Primer: LM Foundation Primer sample size
  Foundation: Rimmel Wake Me Up Foundation in Ivory - a good colour match right now, medium coverage and seams to be my current favorite!
  Concealer: Estee Lauder Double Wear Concealer in Light
  Powder: MAC MSFN Light - fallen back in love with this to set my foundation - I was trying to use it up!

  Bronzer: Bourjois Delice de Poudre Bronzer (Chocolate bar one!)
  Highlighter: Bourjois White Gold Chocolate Bar Highligher - think its been discontinued now
  Blusher: I want to take MAC Lovechild, but its in my mac blush palette so taking Becca Flowerchild instead as a powder option and Max factor cream blush in Murano

  Mascara: Maybelline Cat Eyes Colossal in Black
  Eyeshadow Primer: Nars Smudgeproof Primer
  Cream Eyshadow: Estee Lauder Double wear Stay in Place Shadow in Cafe Au Lait
  Powder Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 2 palette only....eekk!
  Eyeliner: L'Oreal Superliner in Black 

  Brow Pencil & Gel: Revlon dual ended brow Fantasy pencil and gel in brunette

  Lip products:
  1. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Fushia Drama
  2. Shu Uemura Shine Supreme - PK???
  3. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Rouge Soprano
  4. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Tangerine Sonate
  5. Guerlain Rouge G - Rose Desir
  6. Guerlain Rouge G - Fushia Delice
  7. No7 Ltd edition lipstick - blooming Pink
  8. Rimmel Moisture Renew - Lets Get Naked
  9. Rimmel Lasting Finish Lipstick - Kate Moss 31
  10. Soap & Glory Powdercoat Matte Lipstick - Pom Pom


  Now I just need to adopt the same slimline approach with my skin and body care stuff to take!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 13, 2014)

burghchick said:


> IMO that justifies a purchase, since you're replacing one you lost.  Bombshell is gorgeous.





PixieDancer said:


> Oh NO! Do you have any B2M's you could trade in so it least it isn't any money out of your pocket? I know that has to stink! At least it wasn't LE!!! That's my biggest fear... losing a LE baby! HeeHee


  Losing a LE would be terrible. I can't imagine :/  I don't have enough for B2M and I think I will replace it but maybe not until I'm done with my 30 day challenge. I won't be able to wear it for a few days anyway


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Losing a LE would be terrible. I can't imagine :/  I don't have enough for B2M and I think I will replace it but maybe not until I'm done with my 30 day challenge. I won't be able to wear it for a few days anyway


  Oh, you couldn't of tired to save it? I think it's ok for you get another one, since that one was lost in the battle lol  I'm doing well I think, I've grab a few non Mac items, which weren't pricey. From the past Mac collections I've gotten only 1-2 things & only 2 Sephora orders, which also weren't too big.  I'm trying not to spend that much on makeup in a year & use what I have. And only buy what I know I will use. I'm contemplating some Moody items. It I get the job I interviewed,  that will justify my purchase lol


----------



## mel33t (Jun 13, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Oh, you couldn't of tired to save it? I think it's ok for you get another one, since that one was lost in the battle lol  I'm doing well I think, I've grab a few non Mac items, which weren't pricey. From the past Mac collections I've gotten only 1-2 things & only 2 Sephora orders, which also weren't too big.  I'm trying not to spend that much on makeup in a year & use what I have. And only buy what I know I will use. I'm contemplating some Moody items. It I get the job I interviewed,  that will justify my purchase lol


  Believe me, I'm not above digging through the trash for something I accidentally tossed. But I didn't realize it until I got home two hours later. :/   Good luck on the job interview!! I hope you get it. Then you can get awarded with makeup


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think one of my problems is buying indie makeup. It's so inexpensive that I don't feel guilty when I haul but it adds up.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Believe me, I'm not above digging through the trash for something I accidentally tossed. But I didn't realize it until I got home two hours later. :/   Good luck on the job interview!! I hope you get it. Then you can get awarded with makeup


 Thanks girlie! I think I got it (positive attitude) lol. I thought you tossed it because it got wet, didn't know it actually fell in by mistake lol. That sucks. I lost a lipglass, while running around on my last job. I actually had one of the kids help me look for it outside the building.  Co-workers were laughing.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 13, 2014)

Everyone seems to be doing so well! Awesome job TLB!!

  Haven't had much time to post lately.. but I've been keeping up on reading. Work has been busy and I'm also taking some aerials classes and visiting with an old friend from uni who's here on an internship this summer. Fortunately this also means I haven't been thinking about makeup much. Almost 2 weeks now since my last purchase and it hasn't felt like a struggle at all. That tends to be the pattern for me - turning to shopping to boost me up when I have emotional gaps in my life.

  Having less free time also means I'm wearing what I do have less often though and I'd like to fix that. I need to wash my brushes tonight.. and then maybe I'll lay out a face of the day before I go to bed. I need to get into a routine of getting up early and having a little vanity time!

30 Day Lipstick Challenge

*Day 1: *Loreal Colour Riche Balm - Tender Mauve
*Day 2: *Mac Matte - Dodgy Girl
*Day 3: *Mac Patentpolish - Kittenish
*Day 4: *Loreal Colour Riche Balm - Pink Satin
*Day 5: *Loreal Colour Riche Balm - Rose Elixir
*Day 6: *Loreal Colour Riche Balm - Caring Coral
*Day 7: *Mac Peach Beige
*Day 8: *Mac Plumful
*Day 9: *Mac Siren Song
*Day 10: *Mac Peach Blossom

  Still loving the tinted balms.. and I have a small group of lippies I'm trying to finish so when the new daily one wears off I switch to one of those to reapply for the rest of the day. Keeps a rotation going but also helps to try and reduce.

  ALSO, since Moody Blooms is coming out online next week I want to make sure I keep my resolve tough. I'm staying unsubscribed from the thread and I'm just getting Black Ivy only. Anyone have other strategies to stick to their lists? Let's make this a successful launch and keep the positive momentum going.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 13, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.*


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Everyone seems to be doing so well! Awesome job TLB!!
> 
> Haven't had much time to post lately.. but I've been keeping up on reading. Work has been busy and I'm also taking some aerials classes and visiting with an old friend from uni who's here on an internship this summer. Fortunately this also means I haven't been thinking about makeup much. Almost 2 weeks now since my last purchase and it hasn't felt like a struggle at all. That tends to be the pattern for me - turning to shopping to boost me up when I have emotional gaps in my life.
> 
> ...


  You're doing very well!  I've been thinking about Moody Blooms, too.  Fortunately I'm wanting less and less.  Thank goodness because I just did my budget and I won't have much money.  Looking at T's and especially Karen's swatches really helped me narrow down my list.  Sometimes when I'm thinking about long-term life goals I think I don't need ANY more make-up.  If I can keep that mind set I'll keep doing well.  The only thing I've bought since AA is Pure Heroine, Costa Chic, and just this week Silver Sun from a lovely Specktrette.  No other make-up, skin care or anything beauty related.  This thread has been SO helpful!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Everyone seems to be doing so well! Awesome job TLB!!
> 
> Haven't had much time to post lately.. but I've been keeping up on reading. Work has been busy and I'm also taking some aerials classes and visiting with an old friend from uni who's here on an internship this summer. Fortunately this also means I haven't been thinking about makeup much. Almost 2 weeks now since my last purchase and it hasn't felt like a struggle at all. That tends to be the pattern for me - turning to shopping to boost me up when I have emotional gaps in my life.
> 
> ...


 Aerial classes? Sounds neat. I usually keep to my list I make, so that's good. I'm just looking at Wordly Wealth, & 2 shadows.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 13, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Aerial classes? Sounds neat. I usually keep to my list I make, so that's good. I'm just looking at Wordly Wealth, & 2 shadows.


  Yes, what are aerial classes? Skiing?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 13, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Thanks everyone! :bouquet:   Thanks my dear! My plan right now is to allow myself 3 items a collection, or totally skip. I'm loving the ideas of putting together a monthly bag and mix and match. Too many choices makes it hard to really see what you have. Isn't that something you do? Then I really need to organize my stash. My blushes and lippies are separate but here's everything else. Look at this mess! Lol...


  For some reason your pic made me giggle... I used to do monthly bags, but ever since I organized my whole stash and everything's easily viewable and accessible, I've been grabbing from my whole collection lately. I do pull items for challenges and stuff like that though. But when my makeup was kinda all over, I did find monthly bags really helpful in rotating and using my stash.   





charlotte366 said:


> As inspired by @kanne  and mentioned earlier this week I am off to stay at my friends house and dog sit while they are away for ten days.  This morning I selected my make up for the trip and here is what I am taking - I have deliberately tried to pack light as I don't want to carry to much around and it means I have to experiment with what I do take! The only exception to this is the lip products as I don't want to take a break from my challenge so I have selected the final 10 products which are going to be part of round 2 of the challenge and those will be coming with me:  Any advice on anything you think I could take out or have missed would be appreciated!  Primer: LM Foundation Primer sample size Foundation: Rimmel Wake Me Up Foundation in Ivory - a good colour match right now, medium coverage and seams to be my current favorite! Concealer: Estee Lauder Double Wear Concealer in Light Powder: MAC MSFN Light - fallen back in love with this to set my foundation - I was trying to use it up!  Bronzer: Bourjois Delice de Poudre Bronzer (Chocolate bar one!) Highlighter: Bourjois White Gold Chocolate Bar Highligher - think its been discontinued now Blusher: I want to take MAC Lovechild, but its in my mac blush palette so taking Becca Flowerchild instead as a powder option and Max factor cream blush in Murano  Mascara: Maybelline Cat Eyes Colossal in Black Eyeshadow Primer: Nars Smudgeproof Primer Cream Eyshadow: Estee Lauder Double wear Stay in Place Shadow in Cafe Au Lait Powder Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 2 palette only....eekk! Eyeliner: L'Oreal Superliner in Black   Brow Pencil & Gel: Revlon dual ended brow Fantasy pencil and gel in brunette  Lip products: 1. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Fushia Drama 2. Shu Uemura Shine Supreme - PK??? 3. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Rouge Soprano 4. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Tangerine Sonate 5. Guerlain Rouge G - Rose Desir 6. Guerlain Rouge G - Fushia Delice 7. No7 Ltd edition lipstick - blooming Pink 8. Rimmel Moisture Renew - Lets Get Naked 9. Rimmel Lasting Finish Lipstick - Kate Moss 31 10. Soap & Glory Powdercoat Matte Lipstick - Pom Pom   Now I just need to adopt the same slimline approach with my skin and body care stuff to take!


  Great packing list! And I loved your "eekk!" on the Naked 2 only palette! You'll be fine. HeeHee   





mel33t said:


> Losing a LE would be terrible. I can't imagine :/  I don't have enough for B2M and I think I will replace it but maybe not until I'm done with my 30 day challenge. I won't be able to wear it for a few days anyway


  Yep, just rebuy it. No sense going wo a staple that you love!   





Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Oh, you couldn't of tired to save it? I think it's ok for you get another one, since that one was lost in the battle lol  I'm doing well I think, I've grab a few non Mac items, which weren't pricey. From the past Mac collections I've gotten only 1-2 things & only 2 Sephora orders, which also weren't too big.  I'm trying not to spend that much on makeup in a year & use what I have. And only buy what I know I will use. I'm contemplating some Moody items. It I get the job I interviewed,  that will justify my purchase lol


  You're gonna get this job lady! I'm sending tons of good vibes!!! Let us know.... Good Luck!   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think one of my problems is buying indie makeup. It's so inexpensive that I don't feel guilty when I haul but it adds up.


  That used to be me with drugstore items... now I just stay away from those areas. I know it adds up quick and then I usually end up giving them away anyways because they typically just don't stand up against my higher end makeup when it comes time to purge the stash. I would try to put the $ in an envelope (or do a tally on a notepad) each time you are tempted by indie stuff and see how quickly the money adds up... think of how you could use that towards your next haul and not overspend w that extra cash!   





veronikawithak said:


> Everyone seems to be doing so well! Awesome job TLB!!
> 
> Haven't had much time to post lately.. but I've been keeping up on reading. Work has been busy and I'm also taking some aerials classes and visiting with an old friend from uni who's here on an internship this summer. Fortunately this also means I haven't been thinking about makeup much. Almost 2 weeks now since my last purchase and it hasn't felt like a struggle at all. That tends to be the pattern for me - turning to shopping to boost me up when I have emotional gaps in my life.
> 
> ...


  So gald to hear you're back on track! I am too!! I feel much better! The best advice I have for you is the advice I give myself... I make my list and can only have my 3 item limit on it at any given time. So if something is added, something else has to be removed. It REALLY helps me focus on what I really feel are the best 3 items for me from any given collection. If it doesn't bump anything off, it must not be a "need!"    





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> *30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.*


*  UGH... Sweetie! ANOTHER one to add to B2M! You ladies are on a roll with these perm staples lately! My B2M list is growing!! Guess I gotta use up some stuff!*


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think one of my problems is buying indie makeup. It's so inexpensive that I don't feel guilty when I haul but it adds up.


Those darn indie brands! That's how I ended up with hundreds of pigments that I don't even know what to do with! I'm kinda wanting to go through them and press the ones I love and put them in palettes as I think I'll use them more that way. It's just such a daunting task that I keep putting it off. Lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 13, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] I love Sweetie! Its perfect to just throw in your purse and go


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> UGH... Sweetie! ANOTHER one to add to B2M! You ladies are on a roll with these perm staples lately! My B2M list is growing!! Guess I gotta use up some stuff!


  I have to say, indie brands definitely have better quality than drugstore for drugstore prices, so luckily most of my stuff gets used. That is a great idea though! Might have to try that.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those darn indie brands! That's how I ended up with hundreds of pigments that I don't even know what to do with! I'm kinda wanting to go through them and press the ones I love and put them in palettes as I think I'll use them more that way. It's just such a daunting task that I keep putting it off. Lol


They're dangerous, aren't they? Plus with Shiro about to come out with an Avengers collection... T-R-O-U-B-L-E! Thank goodness it's perm!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They're dangerous, aren't they? Plus with Shiro about to come out with an Avengers collection... T-R-O-U-B-L-E! Thank goodness it's perm!


I had to stop following all of them and remove myself from mailing lists etc so I'd stop being tempted, if I hadnt, I know it'd be even more out of control. Lol. The only one I still keep track of and buy from at times is MOI because I adore the owner. I've successfully not bought any pigments outside of the MOI Halloween set in over a year! An Avengers collection sounds awesome!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 13, 2014)

"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2  "30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"   Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil  Jete Eyeshadow  Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass  Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush  Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil  Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable  Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass  Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin  Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious  Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel  Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst  Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation  Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna  Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil  No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara  Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil  Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)  Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)  Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick  No Eyeshadow today  Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante  No Eyeshadow  Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)  No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH  Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!  MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type  Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun  Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval  Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)  Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil  Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11  Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil  Lorac PRO Palette  Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil  Anastasia Lavish Palette  Day 20: MAC Embrace Me with Embrace Me Lip Pencil  Some repeated shadows cause I needed some neutrals for the bright lips...  UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, but added new shadow UD Secret Service  Day 21: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien (got in the 500 Point Nars perk from Sephora)  Day 22: MAC Moxie w/ MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil (then reapplied with Cherry Lip Pencil in the evening)  Day 23: MAC Tendertone in Hush  Day 24: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil  Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline)  Day 25: MAC Lavender Whip  Day 26: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Descanso  MAC Electric Cool Eyeshadow in Pure Flash (lid), Lorac PRO Palette Mauve (crease)  Day 27: MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil and Fold & Tuck Lipglass  MAC Fresco Rose PP, UD Naked, Sin, Virgin, & Sidecar  Day 28: Sephora Rouge Lipstick in Samba w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil and MAC Strange Potion Lipglass Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Pink (lid), Taupe & Mauve (crease), Cream (browbone), Lt. Bronze (lower lashline)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2014)

Look of the day...  * Becca RSSF - Shell * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Translucent * NARS ProPrime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * UD Naked 1 - a mix of Smog and Toasted on the lid * Makeup Geek eyeshadows - a mix of Sensuous and Unicorn halfway across the lower lashline * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Taupe (contour) * MAC Blush - Dame * NYX Slim Lipliner - Pale Pink (lip outline) * Prestige Waterproof Lipliner - Andora (fill in lips) * Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Soft Nude (dabbed on lips) * NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink  And I posted a photo of the look I wore a week ago on my Instagram (mizshellytee).


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 13, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Look of the day...  * Becca RSSF - Shell * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Translucent * NARS ProPrime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * UD Naked 1 - a mix of Smog and Toasted on the lid * Makeup Geek eyeshadows - a mix of Sensuous and Unicorn halfway across the lower lashline * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Taupe (contour) * MAC Blush - Dame * NYX Slim Lipliner - Pale Pink (lip outline) * Prestige Waterproof Lipliner - Andora (fill in lips) * Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Soft Nude (dabbed on lips) * NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink  And I posted a photo of the look I wore a week ago on my Instagram (mizshellytee).


  Toasted... I need to use that one more. I like it. I just always forget about it because when I grab Nake 1 I always seem to do a variation of the same look.  Your look sounds really pretty!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2014)

Toasted is a pretty colour in the pan; I'm not sure I like it on me. I think it'd look very flattering on you, though!   If I mix it with Smog I get something close(ish) to Snakebite from Naked 2, which is one of my faves from that palette. (And Smog, on its own, is fantastic.)


----------



## singer82 (Jun 14, 2014)

Want to ask this here instead of the collection thread. Is Deep Fixation from Moody Blooms a must have? I'm only planning on getting Black Ivy and maybe a shadow. I think it looks dupable but people are saying it's a must have for brown eyes.  Lol why did it make you giggle? The boxes on the right are all single shadows and the left is all my shadow palettes.  Maybe I should try the monthly bags for right now. Then stop when I finally get an organized stash.  





PixieDancer said:


> For some reason your pic made me giggle... I used to do monthly bags, but ever since I organized my whole stash and everything's easily viewable and accessible, I've been grabbing from my whole collection lately. I do pull items for challenges and stuff like that though. But when my makeup was kinda all over, I did find monthly bags really helpful in rotating and using my stash.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 14, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Want to ask this here instead of the collection thread. Is Deep Fixation from Moody Blooms a must have? I'm only planning on getting Black Ivy and maybe a shadow. I think it looks dupable but people are saying it's a must have for brown eyes.  Lol why did it make you giggle? The boxes on the right are all single shadows and the left is all my shadow palettes.  Maybe I should try the monthly bags for right now. Then stop when I finally get an organized stash.


I'd say maybe check your stash and see if you have something similar or not. It's very beautiful, but it does look pretty darn dupable. Also, do you find yourself using colours like that often? Or do you think it'd be one you use a handful of times and then forget about?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 14, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.  Day 11: MAC Venus lipstick- one of my all time favorites! Wish I had gotten more b/u's cause I am down to my last one *


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> *30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.  Day 11: MAC Venus lipstick- one of my all time favorites! Wish I had gotten more b/u's cause I am down to my last one *


* Nice job, I luv your color selection!*


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 14, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> Loving them this way... The other lipsticks are in the perm packaging all fine and dandy as well. This is addicting!!! I don't have many perm colors I think just 3 more. Pure zen is from Marilyn and plumful is the year of the snake so I'll leave those be lol


  Hey Gal! 

  Just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU! for this wonderful idea!  I have a Hello Kitty lippie case that I just adore and wasn't sure what to do with as the lippie is all gone! I put MAC Heroine in it and it looks fantastic!  Thanks for the inspiration!  Love it!  

  Now I can B2M my plain Heroine case and save my HK case!  

  Question - how did you clean the lippie after?  I got my finger prints all over it because I was touching it!  Alcohol and water?  I don't have beauty so clean


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 14, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Nice job, I luv your color selection!


  Aww thank you!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 14, 2014)

Here are some of the quotes about using makeup...

  LIPSTICK
  "After hours of researching and over 1000 swipes of 50mm each, we found that the average number of swipes in a tube of lipstick was 293.
  That means, if you applied your lipstick three times per day, every day, you would run out just past the three month mark." [end quote]

  BLUSH
  "Rimmel has 0.15oz/4g of product. Thus, at, 0.014g per application, this blush has approximately 286 applications. Because this blush retails for about $3.99, that means that each use is worth just shy of one and a half cents.

  The generalizability of this result is pretty unclear. I speculate that women with darker skin will probably need to have a slightly heavier hand on blush application than women with lighter skin, and the variability in blush pigmentation will almost certainly affect how much use you get out of any given product.

  However, assuming that this mass remains relatively consistent across blushes and humans, you can use these findings to calculate an estimated number of uses for any blush you love. For example, at 0.25oz/7.08g for $28, Benefit's Dandelion should last about 506 applications, costing you five and a half cents per use. NARS Orgasm, at 0.16oz/4.5g for $29, might last 321 applications, ringing it at over nine cents per use." [end quote]

*One single lipstick could last most (over 80%) of one year.*
*Blushes are more variable, but could last most of one year or even a year and 2/3!*


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Here are some of the quotes about using makeup...  LIPSTICK "After hours of researching and over 1000 swipes of 50mm each, we found that the average number of swipes in a tube of lipstick was 293. That means, if you applied your lipstick three times per day, every day, you would run out just past the three month mark." [end quote]  BLUSH "Rimmel has 0.15oz/4g of product. Thus, at, 0.014g per application, this blush has approximately 286 applications. Because this blush retails for about $3.99, that means that each use is worth just shy of one and a half cents.  The generalizability of this result is pretty unclear. I speculate that women with darker skin will probably need to have a slightly heavier hand on blush application than women with lighter skin, and the variability in blush pigmentation will almost certainly affect how much use you get out of any given product.  However, assuming that this mass remains relatively consistent across blushes and humans, you can use these findings to calculate an estimated number of uses for any blush you love. For example, at 0.25oz/7.08g for $28, Benefit's Dandelion should last about 506 applications, costing you five and a half cents per use. NARS Orgasm, at 0.16oz/4.5g for $29, might last 321 applications, ringing it at over nine cents per use." [end quote]  *One single lipstick could last most (over 80%) of one year.* *Blushes are more variable, but could last most of one year or even a year and 2/3!*


  Wow, and that's just a single item


----------



## lilinah (Jun 14, 2014)

After my big blow out on Alluring Aquatic i'm back to being moderate.
  Only ONE lipstick from The Osbournes.
  Just the two "mirror" glosses from Pedro Lourenço.

  Moody Blooms i want to get a bit more (Fluidlines and eye shadows), but i've decided not to get some other things that were attracting me, and i'll stand firm.

  I bought the two blushes from Proenza Schouler, so no more blushes for me this year or maybe no more blushes ever! And i've been weeding out my blush/highlight/bronzer inventory and gotten rid of a few and put several others "on notice".

  Since i'll be away much of July and August, no make up purchases those two months. Whew!

  I want to do a 30-day eye shadow challenge, but that will have to wait until September.

  I highly recommend organizing, inventorying, and photographing one's makeup stash.

  Having done those things is a reason i'm not getting any more blushes, not getting some lipsticks (too similar to what i already have), and not getting any lip liners (since i rarely use the ones i have).

  Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 14, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Here are some of the quotes about using makeup...
> 
> LIPSTICK
> "After hours of researching and over 1000 swipes of 50mm each, we found that the average number of swipes in a tube of lipstick was 293.
> ...


Wow, that's interesting. But not bad on the Nars blushes per use
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I'm glad to say atleast I have hit pan and used up a few items.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2014)

Nars Rotonde looks like it would last forever lol


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Aww thank you!


And ya'll know I'm a gloss girl, but Sweetie was like my 2nd B2M lippie(since that's the only thing you can get at the counter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) But I told the mua I wanted something purple or pink, neutral looking and after I picked Sweetie up she agreed it would be a good choice. It's one of my faves and I'll prob get it again lol


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 14, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Starlight77 said:
> 
> 
> > Loving them this way... The other lipsticks are in the perm packaging all fine and dandy as well. This is addicting!!! I don't have many perm colors I think just 3 more. Pure zen is from Marilyn and plumful is the year of the snake so I'll leave those be lol
> ...


  oh YAY!! so fun and addicting.

  I didn't have any fingerprints or marks on either of mine or the ones I swapped into the old tubes. Did you leave them in freezer for long? maybe you used too much force... if you slide your fingers gently it slides out easy. I barely put any pressure at all and my BNIB syrup looks like I bought it in that tube. next time don't squeeze them or put pressure it doesn't look like it's pulling out but it is. HTH!! (giggling at the wording in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  i don't have beauty cleaner either. if i mix colors i just use fix + and a tissue and wipe it off. it won't sanitize but it should remove what you're looking for.


----------



## Starlight77 (Jun 14, 2014)

lilinah said:


> Here are some of the quotes about using makeup...
> 
> LIPSTICK
> "After hours of researching and over 1000 swipes of 50mm each, we found that the average number of swipes in a tube of lipstick was 293.
> ...


  oh wow sooo interesting!! I almost want to take a drugstore lippy i don't wear and try it haha


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll confess/join in.

  I've been on a supposed no-buy since January of this year. I actually managed a good three months until I fell off the wagon for the Sephora VIB sale. I had always known that I would be allowed to break a no-buy when I went on vacation (it's cruel to tease someone with a full Tom Ford beauty counter and expect them not to buy!) but the VIB sale turned into several MAC hauls, an embarrasing amount in Boston, an UO Beauty haul right before leaving, and has continued for the last 2 months. 

  I'm absolutely ashamed and overwhelmed. I buy all this stuff and then it takes me a good month to actually use it the first time because I have so much other stuff. I managed to keep my actual makeup purchases at Shoppers today (20x the points, what I can say) down to under $30 not including like, skincare and shampoo/conditioner, so I'm telling myself no more.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 14, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I'll confess/join in.
> 
> I've been on a supposed no-buy since January of this year. I actually managed a good three months until I fell off the wagon for the Sephora VIB sale. I had always known that I would be allowed to break a no-buy when I went on vacation (it's cruel to tease someone with a full Tom Ford beauty counter and expect them not to buy!) but the VIB sale turned into several MAC hauls, an embarrasing amount in Boston, an UO Beauty haul right before leaving, and has continued for the last 2 months.
> 
> I'm absolutely ashamed and overwhelmed. I buy all this stuff and then it takes me a good month to actually use it the first time because I have so much other stuff. I managed to keep my actual makeup purchases at Shoppers today (20x the points, what I can say) down to under $30 not including like, skincare and shampoo/conditioner, so I'm telling myself no more.


  Welcome to the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And you're not alone. I had a birthday haul in April that turned into a monster to say the least. I'm just getting around to loving some of the new stuff now. We can get there. I'm learning to really love what I have right now and before I purchase I'm really thinking of if I have it or do I want it because it's hyped up. 

  Good luck!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I'll confess/join in.  I've been on a supposed no-buy since January of this year. I actually managed a good three months until I fell off the wagon for the Sephora VIB sale. I had always known that I would be allowed to break a no-buy when I went on vacation (it's cruel to tease someone with a full Tom Ford beauty counter and expect them not to buy!) but the VIB sale turned into several MAC hauls, an embarrasing amount in Boston, an UO Beauty haul right before leaving, and has continued for the last 2 months.   I'm absolutely ashamed and overwhelmed. I buy all this stuff and then it takes me a good month to actually use it the first time because I have so much other stuff. I managed to keep my actual makeup purchases at Shoppers today (20x the points, what I can say) down to under $30 not including like, skincare and shampoo/conditioner, so I'm telling myself no more.


   I understand. It happens!  I was supposed to be on a low-buy much earlier than now. But I started it now because I knew I was going to splurge at this particular time of year. And might end up with something else next week which means I might need to be more no-buy than low-buy. I have been very careful in choosing what I buy but still I need to better for my own peace of mind.  Form your plan and just do what's best for you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 14, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I'll confess/join in.
> 
> I've been on a supposed no-buy since January of this year. I actually managed a good three months until I fell off the wagon for the Sephora VIB sale. I had always known that I would be allowed to break a no-buy when I went on vacation (it's cruel to tease someone with a full Tom Ford beauty counter and expect them not to buy!) but the VIB sale turned into several MAC hauls, an embarrasing amount in Boston, an UO Beauty haul right before leaving, and has continued for the last 2 months.
> 
> I'm absolutely ashamed and overwhelmed. I buy all this stuff and then it takes me a good month to actually use it the first time because I have so much other stuff. I managed to keep my actual makeup purchases at Shoppers today (20x the points, what I can say) down to under $30 not including like, skincare and shampoo/conditioner, so I'm telling myself no more.


Maybe it would help to go on a low buy instead of a no buy. I've heard a lot of people say that, when they end the no-buy, they go crazy and buy a LOT which sometimes ends up canceling out the no buy in the first place. With a low buy, you're still getting a few things but not spending as much.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 15, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> oh YAY!! so fun and addicting.
> 
> I didn't have any fingerprints or marks on either of mine or the ones I swapped into the old tubes. Did you leave them in freezer for long? maybe you used too much force... if you slide your fingers gently it slides out easy. I barely put any pressure at all and my BNIB syrup looks like I bought it in that tube. next time don't squeeze them or put pressure it doesn't look like it's pulling out but it is. HTH!! (giggling at the wording in here
> 
> ...


  LOL such sexual imagery!!!  I think I was scared as it was my first time (HAHAHA) and I didn't want to put too much pressure or too little pressure on it. It was actually very easy, as you said.  Oh well, next time I'll know   It still looks great and so cute, I'm so happy that I get to keep my HK case!

  I will use your suggestions  Exciting!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Maybe it would help to go on a low buy instead of a no buy. I've heard a lot of people say that, when they end the no-buy, they go crazy and buy a LOT which sometimes ends up canceling out the no buy in the first place. With a low buy, you're still getting a few things but not spending as much.


  I'm thinking of going on a no buy for the rest of the summer - most likely until September. I've never successfully completed one before and I'm doing so-so on my low buy currently. But I'd like to challenge myself to see if I can do it.

  Have any of you successfully completed a no-buy? What was the hardest thing? What's your best tip? Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Maybe it would help to go on a low buy instead of a no buy. I've heard a lot of people say that, when they end the no-buy, they go crazy and buy a LOT which sometimes ends up canceling out the no buy in the first place. With a low buy, you're still getting a few things but not spending as much.
> 
> I'm thinking of going on a no buy for the rest of the summer - most likely until September. I've never successfully completed one before and I'm doing so-so on my low buy currently. But I'd like to challenge myself to see if I can do it.
> 
> Have any of you successfully completed a no-buy? What was the hardest thing? What's your best tip? Thanks in advance for your advice


  I've never set myself a no-buy.  Simply because it's always been a case of if I don't have the money, I don't try to find a way to get it.  I don't sell things to make up the money, etc.  If I know I'll want something, I save for it.  I have found the biggest way for me to not purchase things though is to avoid Specktra, which sounds bad as a mod - but the enabling on here and the hype of so many things makes me remember things and then I start browsing websites which is when I end up purchasing.  I completely missed the release of the Osbourne collection.  By the time I remembered, everything was sold out.  I felt a little left out, but not enough to look on other websites to see if they had anything in stock.  The other big thing - unsubscribe from newsletters. % off and "big summer savings" etc will reel you in to buy because you'll think to yourself "oh I'm saving money because it's % off." when in reality, you're still spending it and likely will buy double the amount just because of said % off.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> CrimsonQuill157 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it would help to go on a low buy instead of a no buy. I've heard a lot of people say that, when they end the no-buy, they go crazy and buy a LOT which sometimes ends up canceling out the no buy in the first place. With a low buy, you're still getting a few things but not spending as much.
> ...


  My no buys have been out of necessity as well.  Usually due to unanticipated bills to fix the car.  They say necessity is the mother of invention but personally I think it's just a mother,  period.   I had to avoid the Color Collection threads because of the enabling that happens plus I would be tempted too much just by seeing the swatches.   I would have to talk myself down frequently and my main counter argument to myself is to remind myself that nothing will be gone forever if I miss it.  For one thing, there is almost always a dupe, a repro mote or a chance someone will graciously help me out.  If not, I can get it from another website at an inflated price.  Better to do that for an occasional item than to feed into limited availability thought process which leads to buy backups I don't need or items I won't have use for, just sit in my stash, eventually go bad, and/or would be better worn by someone else.  Often I find an urge will pass as I get distracted by the feeding frenzy of the next coveted products.   I have waited up to a year and finally got what I wanted when someone clears their back ups.  Also I believe in the pay it forward karma.   AS I give away and release items I do not use, others do the same and we all end up sharing the love.  I have simply been blown away by the grace and generosity here.  It literally brings tears to my eyes.  When i think on all those things, my thinking of poverty goes away.  I can let go of the need and have faith that if my desire for an item persists through my no buy, I will be able to get the item I *need*.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 15, 2014)

I applaud everyone who is successful on a no-buy. That just doesn't work for me. I'd rather do a low-buy and I'm really successful with it. The last time I bought something 'unnescessary' was during the Alluring Aquatic launch at the beginning of May. Now I just couldn't take it anymore and ordered the new Benefit eyeliner (gonna give it a try; maybe I can pull it off) and Rebel, which I've wanted for a long, long time.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 15, 2014)

Ladies!

  I need your advice!

  I really, really am digging Mystical Lippie from AA.  Like, it's perfect for my skintone and I keep getting compliments on it.  

  Do I pickup a backup now, or wait until Specktra gets more for sale from people who are tired of it/it didn't work for them? 

  TIA You guys are the best.  Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2014)

singer82 said:


> Want to ask this here instead of the collection thread. Is Deep Fixation from Moody Blooms a must have? I'm only planning on getting Black Ivy and maybe a shadow. I think it looks dupable but people are saying it's a must have for brown eyes.  Lol why did it make you giggle? The boxes on the right are all single shadows and the left is all my shadow palettes.  Maybe I should try the monthly bags for right now. Then stop when I finally get an organized stash.


  I think it was just the way you explained the photo... like then there's THIS... That "all over the place" counter looks all too familiar to me and made me laugh.   We all know the feeling of things coming in quicker than we can organize or find places to store it all! I literally had boxes everywhere. Several train cases. Even a tackle box which I used for makeup storage! It felt overwhelming and I'm glad that's behind me. Low-buying has given me the time to redirect my attention away from every new collection and more towards organizing and using the stuff I already have.  As for DF... I have it and like it a lot. If I didn't have it, and I was only allowing myself 1 shadow from MB's, it would be the one I would get. However, if I never had it, I wouldn't be at a loss of neutrals to use in its place. If that makes any sense. If you feel you are already overwhelmed by the stuff you have, I think you're fine to skip it. If you "need" it later I'm sure it will be easy to find at a decent price, seeing as this is a repromotion of the color. And we will probably even see it again especially if it sells well with MB's. And seeing as it's a staple color, I'm sure it will sell well. Hope that didn't just confuse you more.   





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> *30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.  Day 11: MAC Venus lipstick- one of my all time favorites! Wish I had gotten more b/u's cause I am down to my last one *


*  VENUS!! Oh how I love it... On my 2nd BU with only 1 more left. It's just the perfect face brightening pink!   





Maris Crane said:



			I'll confess/join in.  I've been on a supposed no-buy since January of this year. I actually managed a good three months until I fell off the wagon for the Sephora VIB sale. I had always known that I would be allowed to break a no-buy when I went on vacation (it's cruel to tease someone with a full Tom Ford beauty counter and expect them not to buy!) but the VIB sale turned into several MAC hauls, an embarrasing amount in Boston, an UO Beauty haul right before leaving, and has continued for the last 2 months.   I'm absolutely ashamed and overwhelmed. I buy all this stuff and then it takes me a good month to actually use it the first time because I have so much other stuff. I managed to keep my actual makeup purchases at Shoppers today (20x the points, what I can say) down to under $30 not including like, skincare and shampoo/conditioner, so I'm telling myself no more.
		
Click to expand...

  Glad you're here hun! Don't feel ashamed... that won't help with anything. Oftentimes when we get in a rut and start letting ourselves feel beat up and defeated we can't see the point in changing. It just feels hopeless... But we are all seeing that we CAN readjust our thinking and spending habits and make progress. And you can too. Just set your goals and allow room for some failure. This is a "project" that won't happen overnight. But if you stick with it, you'll be happy that you did. We are all here to help! Good Luck!   





mel33t said:



			I'm thinking of going on a no buy for the rest of the summer - most likely until September. I've never successfully completed one before and I'm doing so-so on my low buy currently. But I'd like to challenge myself to see if I can do it.  Have any of you successfully completed a no-buy? What was the hardest thing? What's your best tip? Thanks in advance for your advice 

Click to expand...

  Oooo a NO-BUY. Well, I think it's very doable, but I obviously didn't want to set my goals too high and fail. So, it was easier for me to do/set a low-buy. Knowing I could get a few things here and there made it less intimidating. But you have been low-buying for awhile and I think a no-buy is realistic. You know your habits a little better now and know what you're up against. I think your chances for success are better than if you went straight from buying to no-buying. So know that you have the tools you need to succeed! I would stay away from the color collection threads entirely. If you aren't buying, there's no need to tempt yourself. Don't allow a no-buy to be a free pass to go crazy once it's over because of "all the money you saved!" When you come back out of it, keep your goals reasonable and goal-oriented. Also, stear clear of cosmetic counters to help resist the urge to impulse buy.   GOOD LUCK! Let us know how you're doing! You can always come here for support. And your no-buy would serve as an inspiration to us on our low-buys!   





martiangurll said:



			My no buys have been out of necessity as well.  Usually due to unanticipated bills to fix the car.  They say necessity is the mother of invention but personally I think it's just a mother,  period.   I had to avoid the Color Collection threads because of the enabling that happens plus I would be tempted too much just by seeing the swatches.   I would have to talk myself down frequently and my main counter argument to myself is to remind myself that nothing will be gone forever if I miss it.  For one thing, there is almost always a dupe, a repro mote or a chance someone will graciously help me out.  If not, I can get it from another website at an inflated price.  Better to do that for an occasional item than to feed into limited availability thought process which leads to buy backups I don't need or items I won't have use for, just sit in my stash, eventually go bad, and/or would be better worn by someone else.  Often I find an urge will pass as I get distracted by the feeding frenzy of the next coveted products.   I have waited up to a year and finally got what I wanted when someone clears their back ups.  Also I believe in the pay it forward karma.   AS I give away and release items I do not use, others do the same and we all end up sharing the love.  I have simply been blown away by the grace and generosity here.  It literally brings tears to my eyes.  When i think on all those things, my thinking of poverty goes away.  I can let go of the need and have faith that if my desire for an item persists through my no buy, I will be able to get the item I *need*.
		
Click to expand...

  Great thoughts here Martiangurll! Thanks!*


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Ladies!  I need your advice!  I really, really am digging Mystical Lippie from AA.  Like, it's perfect for my skintone and I keep getting compliments on it.    Do I pickup a backup now, or wait until Specktra gets more for sale from people who are tired of it/it didn't work for them?   TIA You guys are the best.  Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


  That's tough... if you are finding it's a staple for you, I'd get it now. You can still find it at retail cost. Even if you find it in the clearance bin later, the sellers may want a little more (to a lot more) for it once it's not attainable. It's LE and nice packaging. There will always be someone willing to take it off your hands if you find you don't need it once your first tube is gone. I ended up with 3 Venus lipsticks. And I probably wouldn't have done that now, but I AM on my 2nd tube already and happy that I had a BU. Lustres go quickly. You'll get a little more wear out of Mystical with it being a Cremesheen.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I ended up with 3 Venus lipsticks. And I probably wouldn't have done that now, but I AM on my 2nd tube already and happy that I had a BU. Lustres go quickly. You'll get a little more wear out of Mystical with it being a Cremesheen.


  Thanks lady!  Always a voice of reason in this chaotic world of makeup!!!! xo


----------



## mel33t (Jun 15, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've never set myself a no-buy.  Simply because it's always been a case of if I don't have the money, I don't try to find a way to get it.  I don't sell things to make up the money, etc.  If I know I'll want something, I save for it.  I have found the biggest way for me to not purchase things though is to avoid Specktra, which sounds bad as a mod - but the enabling on here and the hype of so many things makes me remember things and then I start browsing websites which is when I end up purchasing.  I completely missed the release of the Osbourne collection.  By the time I remembered, everything was sold out.  I felt a little left out, but not enough to look on other websites to see if they had anything in stock.  The other big thing - unsubscribe from newsletters. % off and "big summer savings" etc will reel you in to buy because you'll think to yourself "oh I'm saving money because it's % off." when in reality, you're still spending it and likely will buy double the amount just because of said % off.  I hope that makes sense.


  That's the best advice I could offer anyone!! Thank you!! If I don't have the cash for it - I won't ever buy it. Even when I wasn't on my no buy. I *never* used my credit card for beauty products. I don't want to be paying a loan on a lipstick...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Specktra actually is helping me because of this forum. Anytime I feel the urge I come on here and see how amazing all you ladies are doing and it gives me strength to say, "No, you really don't need Deep Fixation - you probably have a color just like it". I did unsubscribe from a number of promotional emails which is a big help as well. 

  I think my biggest challenge will be, after a really aggrivating day at work being able to go into Sephora and buying a few things that are new and in pristine conditions waiting for me to use them. I will have to learn to move my frustrations into something else, something proactive that doesn't involve me buying anything. 



  Thank you guys for your kind words - feeling the love here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll keep you updated on how this goes!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 15, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I'll confess/join in.  I've been on a supposed no-buy since January of this year. I actually managed a good three months until I fell off the wagon for the Sephora VIB sale. I had always known that I would be allowed to break a no-buy when I went on vacation (it's cruel to tease someone with a full Tom Ford beauty counter and expect them not to buy!) but the VIB sale turned into several MAC hauls, an embarrasing amount in Boston, an UO Beauty haul right before leaving, and has continued for the last 2 months.   I'm absolutely ashamed and overwhelmed. I buy all this stuff and then it takes me a good month to actually use it the first time because I have so much other stuff. I managed to keep my actual makeup purchases at Shoppers today (20x the points, what I can say) down to under $30 not including like, skincare and shampoo/conditioner, so I'm telling myself no more.


  :welcome:  Don't feel ashamed. What's done is done. You can use this to assess what you've accumulated and begin to use it! :nods:   





mel33t said:


> I'm thinking of going on a no buy for the rest of the summer - most likely until September. I've never successfully completed one before and I'm doing so-so on my low buy currently. But I'd like to challenge myself to see if I can do it.  Have any of you successfully completed a no-buy? What was the hardest thing? What's your best tip? Thanks in advance for your advice


  I think the ability to complete a no-buy depends on one's resolve and determination, first, and I think some people may need more help in that regard than others. So if you're someone who needs to avoid collection or brand threads for a while, do that. If you have to unsubscribe from store and brand emails, do that. That said, as Pixie noted, given you're doing alright on your low-buy at the moment, completing a summer no-buy may be easier for you. Just don't throw any low-buy principles out the window afterwards.   I have done short spurts of no-buys here and there, particularly when saving up for something or if I want to or have to focus on other things for the month (clothes, skincare, eye or dentist appointments). In my case, if I have the determination to do something, I will do it. I also have a decent grasp of my buying habits (moreso these days, I think!), which helps.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 15, 2014)

Ladies! I'm so sorry; I'd Multi-Quote you all but I'm useless at it.  Thank you so much for your encouragement.    





			
				CrimsonQuill157 said:
			
		

> Maybe it would help to go on a low buy instead of a no buy. I've heard a lot of people say that, when they end the no-buy, they go crazy and buy a LOT which sometimes ends up canceling out the no buy in the first place. With a low buy, you're still getting a few things but not spending as much.


  Thank you  You know, I feel like a Low Buy might actually even be a bit more difficult. It was allowing myself a *small* VIB Haul that got me into this mess. Even on my No Buy, I was still allowing myself to Spend My Points at Murale & Shoppers for makeup, so it made it a bit eassier to have a reward at the end of all of my Points hoarding, lol.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 15, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> *30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick


  May I ask what you paired with Big Bow? I'm at a loss - I have this in my Lipstick Box for the month and haven't used it yet.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 15, 2014)

FOTD...  * Becca RSSF - Shell * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (under the eyes before applying foundation) * NARS ProPrime Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * UD Naked Palette - mix of Half Baked and Smog all over the lid and blended upwards (Half Baked is a colour in that palette I never use! Mixing it with Smog gave me something that maybe, possibly, resembles MAC Woodwinked (I don't have it to compare, sooo...)) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black (I am really loving this mascara; will definitely repurchase later on) * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Translucent * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Beige  I realise that I don't always note what I do for brows! For this look I did nothing, because i didn't have time. For my previous look I just used a bit of Maybelline Great Lash in Clear to set them. Most times I use MAC Mystery. Sometimes I'll use MAC Smut.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 15, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God how amazing is murale/shopper's point system? Makes sephora's reward program look very very lame haha.

  I'm eyeing MUG's new blushes and one of the new eyeshadow shades. But I just bought two new blushes from the osbourne collection, so I need to just enjoy my new items and next month I can place a reasonable order on makeupgeek.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 15, 2014)

Just caught up and you all are so great, truly! So encouraging and just as sweet and kind as can be.


----------



## katred (Jun 15, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> May I ask what you paired with Big Bow? I'm at a loss - I have this in my Lipstick Box for the month and haven't used it yet.


  This is another tricky one for me, so I'd love to hear some suggestions as well. I find it either looks too bright or kind of faded, never just right.   





kait0 said:


> God how amazing is murale/shopper's point system? Makes sephora's reward program look very very lame haha.  I'm eyeing MUG's new blushes and one of the new eyeshadow shades. But I just bought two new blushes from the osbourne collection, so I need to just enjoy my new items and next month I can place a reasonable order on makeupgeek.


  I plan purchases around Optimum bonus weekends. It's a truly amazing program and it really does make me a loyal customer.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2014)

*"30 Lipsticks In 30 Days" Challenge - Cycle 2  "30 Eyeshadows In 30 Days Challenge"*   Day 1: MAC Sheen Supreme in Bare Again w/ NYX Mauve Lip Pencil  Jete Eyeshadow  Day 2: MAC Sushi Kiss w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil & Fold And Tuck Lipglass  Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Amber Rush  Day 3: MAC Huggable Lipcolour in Fresh & Frisky (THANKS @Debbs! I LOVE IT!!) w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil  Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream #15 as a base w/ Sable  Day 4: MAC Viva Glam II Lipstick w/ MAC Underage Lipglass  Urban Decay Eyeshadows in Vigin, Naked, and Sin  Day 5: Revlon Colorburst Lacquer Balm in Vivacious  Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Tender Caramel  Day 6: MAC Sail La Vie w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: Shroom, Texture, & Beautyburst  Day 7: MAC Hibiscus w/ MAC Lasting Sensation  Anastasia Lavish Palette: Cream, Ballet, Orange Soda, Sienna  Day 8: MAC Mineralize Lipstick Bold Spring w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil  No Eyeshadow today - just a wash of Orb from lid to browbone & LOTS of mascara  Day 9: MAC Daddy's Little Girl w/ MAC Just Wonderful Lip Pencil  Too Faced Heaven & Push-up (shades from Natural Eyes Palette)  Day 10: MAC Kinda Sexy (B2M'd for this yesterday!) w/ MAC Dervish Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: Next To Nothing, Dark Edge, & Tempting (from MAC's Tempting Quad)  Day 11: Bite Beauty Musk Lipstick  No Eyeshadow today  Day 12: NARS Satin Lip Pencil Villa Lante  No Eyeshadow  Day 13: MAC Sheer Seduction w/ Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss S2 (pearly light beige)  No Eyeshadow... AGAIN! I know... UGH  Day 14: PURPLE DAY for Lupus Awareness!  MAC Heroine w/ Heroine Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Trax, Soft Brown, Woodwinked, Blanc Type  Day 15: OCC Lip Tar Hush w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: Antiqued, Swiss Chocolate, Brun  Day 16: Urban Decay Native Lipstick w/ Have to Have It Lip Pencil  MAC Eyeshadows: Vellum, Naval  Inglot Eyeshadow: 344 (MAC Malt dupe)  Day 17: MAC Bad Girl RiRi w/ MAC Spice Lip Pencil  Inglot Eyeshadows: 390, 363, 352, and 11  Day 18: MAC Divine Choice Mineralize Lipstick w/ MAC Soar Lip Pencil  Lorac PRO Palette  Day 19: MAC Lady Danger w/ MAC Cherry Lip Pencil  Anastasia Lavish Palette  Day 20: MAC Embrace Me with Embrace Me Lip Pencil  Some repeated shadows cause I needed some neutrals for the bright lips...  UD Shadows: Sin, Virgin, Naked, but added new shadow UD Secret Service  Day 21: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Rikugien (got in the 500 Point Nars perk from Sephora)  Day 22: MAC Moxie w/ MAC Embrace Me Lip Pencil (then reapplied with Cherry Lip Pencil in the evening)  Day 23: MAC Tendertone in Hush  Day 24: MAC Ravishing w/ Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil  Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Bronze (lid), Nude (inner corner), Taupe (crease), Sable (outer v), Gold (lower lashline)  Day 25: MAC Lavender Whip  Day 26: Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Descanso  MAC Electric Cool Eyeshadow in Pure Flash (lid), Lorac PRO Palette Mauve (crease)  Day 27: MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 w/ MAC Have to Have It Lip Pencil and Fold & Tuck Lipglass  MAC Fresco Rose PP, UD Naked, Sin, Virgin, & Sidecar  Day 28: Sephora Rouge Lipstick in Samba w/ MAC Lasting Sensation Lip Pencil and MAC Strange Potion Lipglass  Lorac PRO Palette: Lt. Pink (lid), Taupe & Mauve (crease), Cream (browbone), Lt. Bronze (lower lashline)  Day 29: MAC Cranberry Lip Pencil, MAC Mystical Lipstick w/ MAC Pet Me, Please layered on top MAC Lorelei (lid), UD Naked (crease), MAC Saffron (deeped crease & outer v), UD Sidecar (lower lashline)


----------



## kait0 (Jun 15, 2014)

katred said:


> I plan purchases around Optimum bonus weekends. It's a truly amazing program and it really does make me a loyal customer.


Yes me too. Just redeemed last week for bobbi brown CC cream, new estee lauder lipstick and stocked up on bioderma!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 15, 2014)

kait0 said:


> God how amazing is murale/shopper's point system? Makes sephora's reward program look very very lame haha.
> 
> I'm eyeing MUG's new blushes and one of the new eyeshadow shades. But I just bought two new blushes from the osbourne collection, so I need to just enjoy my new items and next month I can place a reasonable order on makeupgeek.


  No kidding, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing that could improve Murale for me would be more access online to some of the brands - it's a shame they don't sell YSL or Bobbi Brown online. I'm using my Kelly O Brow Duo (but as actual eyeshadow!) tomorrow. Enjoy the blushes!


----------



## singer82 (Jun 15, 2014)

Lol yeah  I will get a real vanity someday haha. Think I'm going to pass on Deep Fixation. The Pedro quad is more than enough right now. Plus I want both quads from Simpsons (I know it's bad) That's all I'll get from that though. Unless the quality is horrid.   





PixieDancer said:


> I think it was just the way you explained the photo... like then there's THIS... That "all over the place" counter looks all too familiar to me and made me laugh.   We all know the feeling of things coming in quicker than we can organize or find places to store it all! I literally had boxes everywhere. Several train cases. Even a tackle box which I used for makeup storage! It felt overwhelming and I'm glad that's behind me. Low-buying has given me the time to redirect my attention away from every new collection and more towards organizing and using the stuff I already have.  As for DF... I have it and like it a lot. If I didn't have it, and I was only allowing myself 1 shadow from MB's, it would be the one I would get. However, if I never had it, I wouldn't be at a loss of neutrals to use in its place. If that makes any sense. If you feel you are already overwhelmed by the stuff you have, I think you're fine to skip it. If you "need" it later I'm sure it will be easy to find at a decent price, seeing as this is a repromotion of the color. And we will probably even see it again especially if it sells well with MB's. And seeing as it's a staple color, I'm sure it will sell well. Hope that didn't just confuse you more.   VENUS!! Oh how I love it... On my 2nd BU with only 1 more left. It's just the perfect face brightening pink!


 Ohhhh the amazing Venus! Wish I had more then 1 bu. It's my go to lippy. No matter what condition my lips are in I can just slap it on and go. And it goes with every makeup look!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 15, 2014)

@PixieDancer  - Took your advice and purchased a BU of Mystical.  Loving it. Digging it!  

  On a no buy for July until IMATS which I'm undecided on if I should go....Do I really need anything?  Just had a big AA haul and purchased 2 items from Specktraites, plus did a tradesy.  So no, probably not.  Might go just for a lookey loo with Mumsy and only bring a set amount of cash. I think the key with tradeshows is to examine first, purchase after.  Last year I bought bought bought and then saw things that I would've rather had.  Gotta make smarter purchases this year!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> kait0 said:
> 
> 
> > God how amazing is murale/shopper's point system? Makes sephora's reward program look very very lame haha.  I'm eyeing MUG's new blushes and one of the new eyeshadow shades. But I just bought two new blushes from the osbourne collection, so I need to just enjoy my new items and next month I can place a reasonable order on makeupgeek.
> ...


  Your screen name made me laugh. I love Frasier re-runs.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I applaud everyone who is successful on a no-buy. That just doesn't work for me. I'd rather do a low-buy and I'm really successful with it. The last time I bought something 'unnescessary' was during the Alluring Aquatic launch at the beginning of May. Now I just couldn't take it anymore and ordered the new Benefit eyeliner (gonna give it a try; maybe I can pull it off) and Rebel, which I've wanted for a long, long time.


  I just read an article about the Benefit eye liner. I, curious to know if you like it.  And Rebel is a HG lippie for me.  Well worth the money.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 16, 2014)

Fell off the wagon on Friday, so I need to be relegated to the Chair!  I don't know why but I ordered 4 things, none of which I needed and it went against my low buy goals right before I re-do my inventory at the end of the month!  I picked up the Laura Mercier Portfolio Case for an organised make up travelling solution, I also picked up a Laura Mercier Gel Lip Colour in Heartbreaker and my first Tom Ford Lipstick in Indian Rose. I also grabbed a Hourglass Blush in Mood Exposure.  There is no real excuse for my spending spree, the Tom Ford Lipstick has been on my list for ages, now I have it I am glad I bought it, I like the formula and the colour and I know I will use this one right up, however I wouldn't purchase other shades and I am not sure I would repurchase Indian Rose either.  Mood Exposure is love and I knew it would be, I have 4 other colours of the hourglass blush and they are my most reached for formula this year.  Now i need to try to move on from my lapse and re-focus back on the low buy. I am tempted to make July a No-Buy month, just to test myself and see if it is possible!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Your screen name made me laugh. I love Frasier re-runs.


  David Hyde Pierce was hilarious! I liked John Mahoney, too. He had such a twinkle in his eyes


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I just read an article about the Benefit eye liner. I, curious to know if you like it.  And Rebel is a HG lippie for me.  Well worth the money.


  I'll make sure to let you know about the eyeliner as soon as I'll have used it a couple of times! That's making me even more excited for Rebel! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 16, 2014)

Alright guys, so I decided to do a no buy from today, July 16th until August 31st. I cannot buy any makeup (except for a mascara because surprisingly I only have one), or extra skincare.   To keep myself on track, I'll be on here , and staying away from beauty emails. I unsubscribed to all of them last night. I'm also going to limit my YouTube watching and not watch hauls. Those are a big enabler for me.  At the end, I'm going to allow myself to spend $200 at Sephora/MAC/wherever.    I think I can do this!! If anyone wants to join me you're more than welcome to


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Alright guys, so I decided to do a no buy from today, July 16th until August 31st. I cannot buy any makeup (except for a mascara because surprisingly I only have one), or extra skincare.   To keep myself on track, I'll be on here , and staying away from beauty emails. I unsubscribed to all of them last night. I'm also going to limit my YouTube watching and not watch hauls. Those are a big enabler for me.  At the end, I'm going to allow myself to spend $200 at Sephora/MAC/wherever.    I think I can do this!! If anyone wants to join me you're more than welcome to


  I'll join. I was thinking yesterday that I should try to not buy anything until September. The only allowance I'll make is that I'm traveling out of state next week and the hotel is close to a cco, so I'm going to pop in. It seems to be a lame one based on the cco thread for it I found on this site, so I'm not anticipating a bloodbath.   After my no buy I'm not going to go crazy, I'll just let myself look into 1 or 2 items from the fall collections if they are perfection for me. By then we will have more info on the collections and I can make informed decisions.   Let's do this!!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mel and Sandy good luck on your no buy's! I think short term low boy's are the best , and for the rest of the time do low buys which allows to make mindful purchases. I feel sometimes no buy's send people crazy and when they fall off they buy all the stuff. My next purchase will be some containers or drawers to hold my many lipsticks!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 16, 2014)

Originally Posted by awickedshape: I've been quite bad so just one item from MAC x Pedro, a Chanel RC lipstick and maybe a NARS one to try and one as-yet-unknown item until Christmas. Fingers crossed.   Quote:Originally Posted by awickedshape  Coming from the MACxPL thread.I went over my list on PL and have really got to commit to my low-buy.After this weekend, only replenishments of the necessary moisturizer and lip balm for me for a few months, I HOPE! Quote: awickedshape Well, as I said I went over on Pedro and then placed a Sephora order to get my birthday gift (sucker) so I'm leaving out the Nars and Chanel so it will balance out.I promised myself to be stricter after this weekend so I'm trying to stick to that. Lip balm and moisturizer only til Christmas and even then stay #LowBuy. Fingers crossed!   Ok, just thinking aloud here. I should have known that this month would have been hard for my general low-buy.  I'm not gonna be too hard on myself for June lol  I think I'll have to be more no-buy than low-buy for a while, though. Just for my own peace of mind.   I'm wondering if I can go on a no-buy from July to whenever MAC x RHPS or Simpsons come out, get one thing from that, and then go til December. I'll try making a list for December and see how that goes.  I'm gonna just try harder!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> May I ask what you paired with Big Bow? I'm at a loss - I have this in my Lipstick Box for the month and haven't used it yet.


  I did a very neutral eye with eyeliner and neutral cheeks (something like Tarte's Exposed) so the lipstick really pops


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 16, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.  Day 11: MAC Venus lipstick- one of my all time favorites! Wish I had gotten more b/u's cause I am down to my last one  Day 12: No makeup Day 13: Essence Colour Crush lipstick- Perfect pink shade. Love it!! The consistency is like a cremesheen but a little thicker.*


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Your screen name made me laugh. I love Frasier re-runs.
> ...


  David/Niles was my favorite.  And yes, John always  did have a Twinkle.  In some scenes you can see them trying not to burst out laughing.  Such a great comedy.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> David/Niles was my favorite.  And yes, John always  did have a Twinkle.  In some scenes you can see them trying not to burst out laughing.  Such a great comedy.


  It surely was


----------



## liba (Jun 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm thinking of going on a no buy for the rest of the summer - most likely until September. I've never successfully completed one before and I'm doing so-so on my low buy currently. But I'd like to challenge myself to see if I can do it.
> 
> Have any of you successfully completed a no-buy? What was the hardest thing? What's your best tip? Thanks in advance for your advice


  I spent many years not buying makeup. There were a few things that stand out to me that I did then vs. today, where I buy MAC, but also don't buy from any other brands, except once in a blue moon, when there's something beyond unique and amazing.

  First off, back then, I did NOT follow makeup news and upcoming collection info. It was easier not to, since the internet wasn't around or hadn't yet become a place with lots of blogs and sites that released press photos, etc. When you have no idea what the latest and greatest is, it's a lot easier to not be thinking about it.

  Then, I was more limited as to what colors I felt worked for me and didn't. Like, for years I didn't believe I looked good in coral anything, lipstick or blush. I also thought neutrals were boring. I wouldn't even consider buying something, or even trying it on, if it went against my pre-determined expectations, so that kept me in check.

  I didn't wear makeup that often over that time, so on top of all the rest, I wasn't using it and what I had was tucked away in a box and didn't come out much, so again, wasn't thinking about it as much overall.

  Back then and also today too: I REFUSE to buy things I haven't seen in person first. That makes my shopping a lot more controlled. I go to my local MAC store, where I have friends and know everyone. I get fantastic service and have fun while I shop. I don't go to Ulta or Sephora or stop and look around in the department store makeup departments, so i just don't see all the latest and greatest. Plus, I'm rather against the price point on the designer makeup, where you are paying for the packaging, so that holds me off frequently. The only designer brand that lures me in is Armani, and that's because that brand REALLY innovates technologically, and I appreciate that. You are definitely paying for quality, innovative product there, so it justifies the price more for me. 

  Finally, I've been very lucky to be involved in the arts in my work over the years and have always had multiple creative outlets in my life, so makeup has only been one of many interests where I get to use my artistic drives.

  I think it'd be much easier to go full no-buy if you stopped paying all attention to the news, stopped looking at sites and stores where all the makeup is for sale and most importantly, find new fun artistic hobbies like drawing, painting, needle-crafts, music, you name it! You can do all of those things for very little cost and getting one's love for color, texture and beauty expressed to the world is what's really satisfying about makeup in the first place. Lots of other ways to accomplish that same thing if you just go for it and don't worry about being "good at it". It's all about having fun and expressing yourself!

  Good luck!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

liba said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of going on a no buy for the rest of the summer - most likely until September. I've never successfully completed one before and I'm doing so-so on my low buy currently. But I'd like to challenge myself to see if I can do it.  Have any of you successfully completed a no-buy? What was the hardest thing? What's your best tip? Thanks in advance for your advice
> ...


  Great advice, Liba!  I love what you wrote about creative expression.  And I totally agree about not looking at info on new/upcoming collections, etc.  I also didn't buy make-up for several years, and all of the things you said about not knowing what was out there was the same for me.  I unsubscribed to emails from MAC, very rarely bought online, and only went to the mall once or twice a year.  When I did go I just bought foundation, concealer, and basics, and 2 or 3 pretties (e/s or lipstick).  I never looked at you tube videos (I still don't) and rarely looked at make-up blogs.  I didn't even know Specktra existed.  Like you said, if you don't know it exists, you don't want it. Also I didn't know anyone else who liked make-up as much as me, I had no friends to shop with or discuss it with, so I felt judged if I bought something when I was with another person.  That part helped me not buy, but it didn't make me feel very good.  And once you know what info is out there, I'm guessing it's more difficult to ignore new collections.  (But it is possible.).  I didn't buy anything from PL or The Osbournes, and it definitely helped not to follow the threads or look on IG, etc.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 16, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I'll join. I was thinking yesterday that I should try to not buy anything until September. The only allowance I'll make is that I'm traveling out of state next week and the hotel is close to a cco, so I'm going to pop in. It seems to be a lame one based on the cco thread for it I found on this site, so I'm not anticipating a bloodbath.   After my no buy I'm not going to go crazy, I'll just let myself look into 1 or 2 items from the fall collections if they are perfection for me. By then we will have more info on the collections and I can make informed decisions.   Let's do this!!!


  Whoo-hooo #teamnobuy.  We can totally do this. And keep on the low buy train for the rest of the year.    I just realized I'm going to run out of my cleanser in a week, I think I have some samples ... This should be interesting. I will repurchase skincare I run out of or if I don't have a backup.    





liba said:


> I spent many years not buying makeup. There were a few things that stand out to me that I did then vs. today, where I buy MAC, but also don't buy from any other brands, except once in a blue moon, when there's something beyond unique and amazing.  First off, back then, I did NOT follow makeup news and upcoming collection info. It was easier not to, since the internet wasn't around or hadn't yet become a place with lots of blogs and sites that released press photos, etc. When you have no idea what the latest and greatest is, it's a lot easier to not be thinking about it.  Then, I was more limited as to what colors I felt worked for me and didn't. Like, for years I didn't believe I looked good in coral anything, lipstick or blush. I also thought neutrals were boring. I wouldn't even consider buying something, or even trying it on, if it went against my pre-determined expectations, so that kept me in check.  I didn't wear makeup that often over that time, so on top of all the rest, I wasn't using it and what I had was tucked away in a box and didn't come out much, so again, wasn't thinking about it as much overall.  Back then and also today too: I REFUSE to buy things I haven't seen in person first. That makes my shopping a lot more controlled. I go to my local MAC store, where I have friends and know everyone. I get fantastic service and have fun while I shop. I don't go to Ulta or Sephora or stop and look around in the department store makeup departments, so i just don't see all the latest and greatest. Plus, I'm rather against the price point on the designer makeup, where you are paying for the packaging, so that holds me off frequently. The only designer brand that lures me in is Armani, and that's because that brand REALLY innovates technologically, and I appreciate that. You are definitely paying for quality, innovative product there, so it justifies the price more for me.   Finally, I've been very lucky to be involved in the arts in my work over the years and have always had multiple creative outlets in my life, so makeup has only been one of many interests where I get to use my artistic drives.  I think it'd be much easier to go full no-buy if you stopped paying all attention to the news, stopped looking at sites and stores where all the makeup is for sale and most importantly, find new fun artistic hobbies like drawing, painting, needle-crafts, music, you name it! You can do all of those things for very little cost and getting one's love for color, texture and beauty expressed to the world is what's really satisfying about makeup in the first place. Lots of other ways to accomplish that same thing if you just go for it and don't worry about being "good at it". It's all about having fun and expressing yourself!  Good luck!


  Thanks Liba  That's some seriously great advice and insightful ness. You're right, before the internet we really didn't have anything to tell us the latest and greatest. And YouTube is a huge enabler for my purchases. I've stopped watching hauls since my low buy...especially when they're not really hauls.   I love painting and drawing and wish I had more time for it. But I have to concentrate on a CPA exam in July so that's taking precedence along with my full time job. I'm very split down the middle, I have a great eye for business and professionalism but I'm also keen on the arts.    





burghchick said:


> Great advice, Liba!  I love what you wrote about creative expression.  And I totally agree about not looking at info on new/upcoming collections, etc.  I also didn't buy make-up for several years, and all of the things you said about not knowing what was out there was the same for me.  I unsubscribed to emails from MAC, very rarely bought online, and only went to the mall once or twice a year.  When I did go I just bought foundation, concealer, and basics, and 2 or 3 pretties (e/s or lipstick).  I never looked at you tube videos (I still don't) and rarely looked at make-up blogs.  I didn't even know Specktra existed.  Like you said, if you don't know it exists, you don't want it. Also I didn't know anyone else who liked make-up as much as me, I had no friends to shop with or discuss it with, so I felt judged if I bought something when I was with another person.  That part helped me not buy, but it didn't make me feel very good.  And once you know what info is out there, I'm guessing it's more difficult to ignore new collections.  (But it is possible.).  I didn't buy anything from PL or The Osbournes, and it definitely helped not to follow the threads or look on IG, etc.


  Instagram!! Huge enabler! I stopped looking at it and since non of my friends are makeup hoarders I'm okay lol.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Great advice, Liba!  I love what you wrote about creative expression.  And I totally agree about not looking at info on new/upcoming collections, etc.  I also didn't buy make-up for several years, and all of the things you said about not knowing what was out there was the same for me.  I unsubscribed to emails from MAC, very rarely bought online, and only went to the mall once or twice a year.  When I did go I just bought foundation, concealer, and basics, and 2 or 3 pretties (e/s or lipstick).  I never looked at you tube videos (I still don't) and rarely looked at make-up blogs.  I didn't even know Specktra existed.  Like you said, if you don't know it exists, you don't want it. Also I didn't know anyone else who liked make-up as much as me, I had no friends to shop with or discuss it with, so I felt judged if I bought something when I was with another person.  That part helped me not buy, but it didn't make me feel very good.  And once you know what info is out there, I'm guessing it's more difficult to ignore new collections.  (But it is possible.).  I didn't buy anything from PL or The Osbournes, and it definitely helped not to follow the threads or look on IG, etc.


  I posted before I finished replying to you. Sorry love!!  I follow Specktra becausei like the community. Everyone is very supportive. But I have to stay away from YouTube and blogs. Its their job to make you want to buy stuff, just like ads in magazines. Oh look at this dry shampoo its amazing!!! (Yeah, if you have grey hair...)


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 




I did a very neutral eye with eyeliner and neutral cheeks (something like Tarte's Exposed) so the lipstick really pops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  And I have Tarte Exposed. Now just to narrow down what eyeshadows to use, lolz! Thank you m'dear!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *burghchick* 




Your screen name made me laugh. I love Frasier re-runs.


  I aim to please! I must admit: it makes me smile when someone actually recognizes the reference - too many people/friends/colleagues when adding me on Instagram never... get it or understand where the reference is from unfortunately. It's the odd few that have!   Also: wishing all the ladies and gents luck on their impending no & low-buys. And of course, for myself as wel!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Your screen name made me laugh. I love Frasier re-runs.
> ...


I won't lie, I missed it until @burghchick mentioned Frasier and then I was like... d'oh!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *burghchick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Niles' Maris stories were the best!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 16, 2014)

I just had all four of my wisdom teeth removed Thursday and found out this morning that both my lower sockets got dry socket. I've been very depressed ever since - I can't do anything, I'm in constant discomfort at best and in pain at worst. I can't eat, I feel so useless and it feels like there's no light at the end of the tunnel. All I can do is sleep and watch TV and be online. Funny, it's not that different from what I normally do when I'm out of school, but when I can't do anything else, I want to do everything and eat everything and it's just miserable. I'm watching Winnie The Pooh now trying to stay out of a funk but it's really hard. I just want to cry all the time.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just had all four of my wisdom teeth removed Thursday and found out this morning that both my lower sockets got dry socket. I've been very depressed ever since - I can't do anything, I'm in constant discomfort at best and in pain at worst. I can't eat, I feel so useless and it feels like there's no light at the end of the tunnel. All I can do is sleep and watch TV and be online. Funny, it's not that different from what I normally do when I'm out of school, but when I can't do anything else, I want to do everything and eat everything and it's just miserable. I'm watching Winnie The Pooh now trying to stay out of a funk but it's really hard. I just want to cry all the time.


 I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well hun! How long do they think before you will be feeling better?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well hun! How long do they think before you will be feeling better?


  I don't know, which is part of what's making this so bad. I have a follow up appointment Thursday but other than that, there's no end date and that's driving me nuts. I feel useless and helpless.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 16, 2014)

Continuing with the June Brights challenge! Last week was bright corals and I wore:

*Day 8:* Sonia Kashuk Satin Luxe Lip Color in _Sunkissed_
*Day 9:* bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie in _Light it Up_ 
*Day 10:* Revlon Super Lustrous _Coral Berry_
*Day 11: *Too Faced La Crème in _Bon Bon_ 
*Day 12: *Revlon Legacy Collection Super Lustrous in _Snow Peach_ 
*Day 13:* MAC _Toying Around_
*Day 14:* Nothing


----------



## lyseD (Jun 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just had all four of my wisdom teeth removed Thursday and found out this morning that both my lower sockets got dry socket. I've been very depressed ever since - I can't do anything, I'm in constant discomfort at best and in pain at worst. I can't eat, I feel so useless and it feels like there's no light at the end of the tunnel. All I can do is sleep and watch TV and be online. Funny, it's not that different from what I normally do when I'm out of school, but when I can't do anything else, I want to do everything and eat everything and it's just miserable. I'm watching Winnie The Pooh now trying to stay out of a funk but it's really hard. I just want to cry all the time.


So sorry you are in pain, dry sockets are awful. Did they give you anything? Most drug stores carry dry socket remedies, that might help a bit.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> PixieDancer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well hun! How long do they think before you will be feeling better?
> ...


I believe dry sockets can take up to 2 weeks to heal.  Isn't that when you lose the blood clot and bone/nerve is exposed?  Did they offer to pack it with medicated dressings for you?  Thursday was the earliest they could see you?!?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 16, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I believe dry sockets can take up to 2 weeks to heal.  Isn't that when you lose the blood clot and bone/nerve is exposed?  Did they offer to pack it with medicated dressings for you?  Thursday was the earliest they could see you?!?


  They saw me today and packed them and said to come back Thursday. Apparently mine never clotted. He said women are more likely to get dry socket than men, plus me being on birth control made it worse (why the [email protected]#$ didn't they tell me that before?!?)  Two weeks? I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know, which is part of what's making this so bad. I have a follow up appointment Thursday but other than that, there's no end date and that's driving me nuts. I feel useless and helpless.


  Well hopefully they can help you by doing SOMETHING on Thursday!! Seems like they should make an effort to get you in sooner than that! Try to relax as much as possible. I know teeth/mouth problems of any kind affect your whole body. I'm so sorry you're going through this! Poor thing! Is the BF helping to taking good care of you at least?   





Jaymuhlee said:


> Continuing with the June Brights challenge! Last week was bright corals and I wore:  *Day 8:* Sonia Kashuk Satin Luxe Lip Color in _Sunkissed_ *Day 9:* bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie in _Light it Up_  *Day 10:* Revlon Super Lustrous _Coral Berry_ *Day 11:* Too Faced La Crème in _Bon Bon_  *Day 12:* Revlon Legacy Collection Super Lustrous in _Snow Peach_  *Day 13:* MAC _Toying Around_ *Day 14:* Nothing


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just had all four of my wisdom teeth removed Thursday and found out this morning that both my lower sockets got dry socket. I've been very depressed ever since - I can't do anything, I'm in constant discomfort at best and in pain at worst. I can't eat, I feel so useless and it feels like there's no light at the end of the tunnel. All I can do is sleep and watch TV and be online. Funny, it's not that different from what I normally do when I'm out of school, but when I can't do anything else, I want to do everything and eat everything and it's just miserable. I'm watching Winnie The Pooh now trying to stay out of a funk but it's really hard. I just want to cry all the time.


  What exactly is dry socket? It sounds painful. It does suck not to be able to do what you want and need to do.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Your screen name made me laugh. I love Frasier re-runs.
> ...


  I love that you never actually saw Maris.  The things that they'd say about her painted such a good picture, though.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> What exactly is dry socket? It sounds painful. It does suck not to be able to do what you want and need to do.


  I had to look it up because I didn't know either!

  I'm so sorry, @CrimsonQuill157! I hope you get well ASAP!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Have I mentioned I LOVE B2M!!!!??? heehee
> 
> Hi Pixie and anyone else who cares to chime in....are they nice to you when you B2M?


  I've never had an experience bad enough to stick in my mind.  I usually buy something in addition to my B2M swap, maybe that's why.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > I believe dry sockets can take up to 2 weeks to heal.  Isn't that when you lose the blood clot and bone/nerve is exposed?  Did they offer to pack it with medicated dressings for you?  Thursday was the earliest they could see you?!?
> ...


  That sucks, Crimson. I hope that yours heal up faster than two weeks.  It would have been nice if they had told you the possibilities for this before you had the teeth pulled.  I will cross my fingers that you heal quickly!  And you know that we'll be here to keep you company online.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 16, 2014)

I think it made all the more hilarious. Though being as she was described, I don't know how you'd ever find an actress with all of her unique characterisitics.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Also I didn't know anyone else who liked make-up as much as me, I had no friends to shop with or discuss it with, so I felt judged if I bought something when I was with another person. That part helped me not buy, but it didn't make me feel very good. And once you know what info is out there, I'm guessing it's more difficult to ignore new collections. (But it is possible.). I didn't buy anything from PL or The Osbournes, and it definitely helped not to follow the threads or look on IG, etc.
> ...


  I will say that after about 4 years of buying very little make up I went on a giant binge.  Initially I was going to allow myself one splurge from MAC and one from Sephora.  I was so happy to get new things after so long, though, that I just kept buying for awhile.  I did stop again for a few months, but that was mostly because I didn't have the money to buy anything.  Then the Punk Couture collection sucked me back in.  So just make sure that you don't feel too deprived.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I think it made all the more hilarious. Though being as she was described, I don't know how you'd ever find an actress with all of her unique characterisitics.


  Exactly!  She would have had to be thin as a stick, pretty, snobbish, neurotic…  what else?  Bebe Neuwirth did a great job with the character of Lileth, though. All in all that show had a great cast and very good writers. I loved the episode when Niles and Frasier joined the exclusive spa but then kept wanting access to the more expensive membership/areas.  They ended up going outside and they couldn't see well enough to know that they were standing by the trash bin.  Niles had a honey something paste all over him and was wrapped up so he could barely move, and then bees swarmed around him and he had to try to run.  David Hyde Pierce was hilarious in that scene.  And the basic plot was so universal - so many people always think they'll be happier with "more" but when they get it the happiness doesn't last.
  I wish that there was a sitcom on now that I liked as much as some of the old ones.  I only watch dramas now.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 17, 2014)

Progress Summary : 7 OUT : 15 KEEP  Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the colour but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better colour,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturising formula - KEEP Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP Day 8 01/06: No lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night  Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday colour - KEEP Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this colour is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT Day 13 06/06: Shu Uemura Supreme Shine PK 356, I picked out the 4 of these I never wear for this challenge, this is the least glittery and I like this one, its staying - KEEP Day 14 07/06: Bourjois Rouge Velvet Edition in Framborise - Softer than the other 2 colours I own definately more wearable for work - KEEP Day 15 08/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Fushisaristic - Glossy, nonsticky soft pink - KEEP Day 16 09/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Nudist - glossy soft beige, nude but not washed out nude - KEEP Day 17 10/06: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - its a keep, I was hoping to get rid of this but I put it on this morning and was reminded why I like it so much - KEEP Day 18 11/06: Shu Uemura Shine Supreme in WN256, a lovely plumy rose pink, just nervous about the shimmer, lips are hanging on ok to condition so far - KEEP Day 19 12/06: Bourjois Shine Edition 1,2,3, Soleil, hmm these featured in round 1 and got to stay, I still quiet like them but not enough to keep - OUT Day 20 13/06: Bourjois Shine Edition Rose XOXO, again this sneaked pass round one which suprised me because of the glitter, I really like it this morning but that pesky glitter !!!! - OUT Day 21 14/06: Skipped bad hayfever made me miserable and I couldn't be bothered! Day 22 15/06: Tom Ford Lipstick - indian Rose - lovely colour, lovely formula, not sure worth the price tag - KEEP Day 23 16:06: Laura Mercier Gel Lipcolor Hearbreaker - formula was good colour was good - KEEP Day 24 17:06: Rimmel Moisture Renew - lets get naked - I hate the packaging love the formula good peachy nude on me - KEEP  I wore Naked 2 today and I am committing to just wearing shadows from here for 7 days to assess whether this also stays or goes: Day 1 10/06: Bootycall all over lid, Suspect in crease top lashes lined with Blackout and bottom lashes defined with Busted. Day 2 11/06: half backed over the lid, Tease in the cease and busted smudged in the outer corner and along the lower lash line Day 3 12/06: Suspect all over the lid and lashings of mascara Day 4 13/06: skipped REALLY BAD hayfever, my lids have swollen to twice there size, no eye make up today for me! Day 5 14/06: skipped the hayfever strike continues! Day 6 15/06: Bootycall on lid and tease in the crease Day 7 16/06: I used a NYZ Trio today for a change! Day 8 17/06: Suspect all over the lid  & busted in the lash line really suffering with hayfever


----------



## boschicka (Jun 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > I believe dry sockets can take up to 2 weeks to heal.  Isn't that when you lose the blood clot and bone/nerve is exposed?  Did they offer to pack it with medicated dressings for you?  Thursday was the earliest they could see you?!?
> ...


  Two weeks to fully heal over but you shouldn't be in the same amt of pain the whole time. Most places make you come back daily to re-dress and clean them.  Some give antibiotics to avoid infection and can even anesthetize the area if you're in miserable pain.  I'm sorry you're going through this.  Makes an already unpleasant situation even more unbearable.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 17, 2014)

Just checking in again with a few updates. 

  I used up 2 of my eyeliners (MUFE 4L Shimmering Plum and Loreal Infallible Silkissime Highlighter) so I bought 2 similar ones to replace them since I use those shades all the time (MUFE 18L Burgundy and MUFE 23L Champagne). The 2 I have left to use up now are 3L Iridescent Navy Blue and 24L Light Taupe but I still have a ways to go on those.

  I also checked out the Bite display and felt so good for not picking anything else up.. UNTIL I was in the checkout line at Sephora where all of the minis are (trouble!).. and I spotted one of the mini Bite lipstick duos in Musk/Lychee. Just couldn't resist. Both of the colors are fantastic though.. might even buy the full sizes once I use up the mini. First makeup purchase in 2 weeks so I feel okay about that.

  I unsubscribed from the RHPS and Simpsons threads.. disappointed in the lack of imagination. And since I know I don't want anything I need to get out now before the packaging or enabling sucks me in. More for everyone else who will love it! I'm really going to try hard not to pay attention to those collections as we get closer. Something that really helps me is thinking about other products I would enjoy more (like one Hourglass blush or Chanel lipstick instead of 2 mediocre products from a LE collection). Then I don't end up with things sitting around that I'm not using and I can get real standout everyday products instead. Really glad I got as much as I did from AA since I expected the Fall collections to be mostly a pass for me.

  I've been thinking about one of the Becca Shimmer Souffles but my store didn't have them and had no idea if they were getting them at all.. not sure if I should order one online or not. I kind of want to get it soon because it's more of a summer product.. but I know I'll want to spend $75 to get the free shipping.. Sigh. Will have to mull it over for a bit more.

  In my non-makeup world.. did a big closet overhaul this weekend and moved everything that was the wrong size or too heavy for summer into a couple of plastic bins to put in the hall closet.. made me realize how few clothes I was actually working with day to day. Especially summer stuff! I also had to throw away a dress that was finally worn out so I picked up a couple new ones along with some tshirts, an open front cardigan, a pair of shorts, two skirts, and two pairs of jeans. Most things were on sale for $10-20 each which was nice. Plus they seem like decent quality for the price so hopefully they'll last. I've been trying to apply my makeup decluttering habits to clothes and other areas of my life. Having the simplifying bug and still loving to shop can be contradictory sometimes.. lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 17, 2014)

@CrimsonQuill157 sorry to hear you're having such a bad experience.. I need to get mine out ASAP too and this makes me nervous.. lol. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @CrimsonQuill157  sorry to hear you're having such a bad experience.. I need to get mine out ASAP too and this makes me nervous.. lol. Hope you feel better soon!


  Best thing I can tell you is when in doubt, call the dentist. If you're in a lot of pain, that's apparently not normal despite the horror stories I've heard. Luckily they caught the dry socket early so I'm not suffering too much. Today has been much better. Also, if you're on oral birth control pills, I recommend getting off them as they said that was most likely why I got dry socket.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just checking in again with a few updates.
> 
> I used up 2 of my eyeliners (MUFE 4L Shimmering Plum and Loreal Infallible Silkissime Highlighter) so I bought 2 similar ones to replace them since I use those shades all the time (MUFE 18L Burgundy and MUFE 23L Champagne). The 2 I have left to use up now are 3L Iridescent Navy Blue and 24L Light Taupe but I still have a ways to go on those.
> 
> ...


  Good for you girl!  Big progress being made for you!  Can't wait to see the Minimalists in a month or so.
   I totally get you on the wanting to simplify but still wanting to shop.  Gets me every damn time.  Right now it's those darn B&BW candles which are on sale in Canada.  Bought a few summer scents.  The good news is those can get used up relatively quickly, over a few months, so they aren't lingering for ages. 

  In good news, I had a consignment appt and she took about 28 items off of me to sell.  I know of at least one item that's sold for sure and it's been 2 weeks maybe.  I have another appt for the fall/winter time to get rid of jeans, a brand new jacket that never fit me, etc.  Making slow but steady progress.  Trying to decide with those unwanted items she didn't take. Might give some to my SIL and donate others that won't work for her.  

   I did buy a blush from a Speckraite (Peaches and Cream blush from Osbournes), a BU of Mystical because it's stunning on me (PERFECTION), and swapped out a lippie for a blush and HG powder from another Speckraite.  I also bought an eyeshadow at the bodyshop - a stunning purple that was $8.  The Peaches and Cream is unlike other blushes I have, and the sheen but no sparkle is so pretty.  I also B2M for two shadows (Lucky Green and Coppering).  SIGH.  One step forward, two steps back.  I think I'm doing better at self control, just have to stay away from the mall and find other things to do with my time!!!! 

  Looking at which direction I want to take my career - thinking about where I want to go with my education and experience.  I've applied for some new jobs, so we'll see. 

  Hubs and I have been running and we see this cute family of baby ducks with Momma duck every time at the lake.  I love seeing them.  It gives me a sense of hope. Yes, I realize that sounds crazy. haha.  Something about seeing them grow up makes me happy.  They went from these fluffy balls of cute to adorable teenagers in a matter of weeks.  I LOVE THEM!!! 

  Hope ya'll are doing great!  I've missed you ladies! xo  Happy June!!! 

@CrimsonQuill157  - Sucks about your teeth!  Hope you feel better - get those chick flicks out and some tea if you're allowed to have it!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Best thing I can tell you is when in doubt, call the dentist. If you're in a lot of pain, that's apparently not normal despite the horror stories I've heard. Luckily they caught the dry socket early so I'm not suffering too much. Today has been much better. Also, if you're on oral birth control pills, I recommend getting off them as they said that was most likely why I got dry socket.


When I had dry socket, clove oil was my best friend! Feel better soon, now that you've been back to the dentist your healing should speed up!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 17, 2014)

Feel better soon, Crimsonquill! :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 17, 2014)

@veronikawithak, @boschicka, @shellygrrl, @Calla88, @GlitteryVegas, @PixieDancer, I apologize if I missed someone, thank you very much! Today has been MUCH better!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

[@]Crimsonquill157[/@]I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 17, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 




I did a very neutral eye with eyeliner and neutral cheeks (something like Tarte's Exposed) so the lipstick really pops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  I took your advice about pairing Big Bow with Tarte Exposed blush - I love it! I think it would also pair nicely with Oh So Fair BP (which I can't remember the last time I used, and perhaps NYX Angel blush.) I think I'll try a couple of combos this week. But for today, I paired Big Bow & Exposed with...  - WnW Fergie highlighter in To Reflect? It's the lightest one - Centre Stage. I've barely used it since I bought it last April at Walgreens #sheepish. To highlight, obvi.  - MAC Strada to contour.  - Maybelline Color Tattoo in Inked in Pink as a base  - Stila Puppy right in the crease - I rediscovered this one recently; giving my MAC Moleskin a break.  - UD Naked3: Buzz on lid with Strange to highlight.  - Jordana Fabuliner in Black with a slight wing.   And of course, CrimsonQuill157, wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> [@]Crimsonquill157[/@]I hope you feel better soon! :hug:





Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 17, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yaay! So happy you liked Big Bow with Tarte's Exposed! I agree about Oh so Fair! I think it'll look lovely with Benefit's Hervana or MAC's Stunner blush too


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 17, 2014)

[@]CrimsonQuill157[/@] so happy you are feeling better!! Yaay! Big hugs! :frenz:


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 17, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.  Day 11: MAC Venus lipstick- one of my all time favorites! Wish I had gotten more b/u's cause I am down to my last one  Day 12: No makeup Day 13: Essence Colour Crush lipstick- Perfect pink shade. Love it!! The consistency is like a cremesheen but a little thicker.  Day 14: Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Adorned. Gorgeous fucsia with multicolored shimmer.*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of giving my Naked 1 palette to my mom. I don't even remember the last time I used it.  I was going to depot it and put it in a zpalette.  But she might get more use out of it.  Anyone give it away and miss it?  I guess I could always buy it again, if I really want?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm thinking of giving my Naked 1 palette to my mom. I don't even remember the last time I used it.  I was going to depot it and put it in a zpalette.  But she might get more use out of it.  Anyone give it away and miss it?  I guess I could always buy it again, if I really want?


  Maybe take a week or so and make yourself use it for that amount of time and then decide.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 17, 2014)

+1 ^^. 

  I also find searching up some tutorials for a palette on the Youtube that's not getting a lot of love (thebalm nude tude seems to be My Neglected Child) always gets the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2014)

Great ideas ladies! Thanks!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2014)

Crimson, I'm glad to see you are feeling better!!!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 18, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm thinking of giving my Naked 1 palette to my mom. I don't even remember the last time I used it.  I was going to depot it and put it in a zpalette.  But she might get more use out of it.  Anyone give it away and miss it?  I guess I could always buy it again, if I really want?


  I gave my Naked 2 away and I wish I didn't. So, like CrimsonQuill said, I would use it for a week or so and then see if you still don't want it.


  My Rebel and the They're Real eyeliner arrived in the mail this morning and so far I'm really excited about them. Rebel is just amazing! It is a very bright colour and I'm not used to wearing such bold colours but it looks fantastic. I even shocked some people today with that colour, especially the female cashier in a supermarket. She couldn't stop staring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't care, though.
  The benefit eyeliner - so far I like it but I've only used it once (obviously). It's a bit dry and I still have to practice putting eyeliner on and I have to find the right type of eyeliner that really suits me (bold eye, cat eye, simple liner, whatever...) but I think I'm gonna like it. The real test will be later that day when I'll go to the gym. Until now, every eyeliner smudged when I worked out. We'll see about this one. This is not supposed to enable anyone! It's just my opinion and I just want to write it down for ladies who - maybe - think of getting the eyeliner. @burghchick I can give you a detailed review as soon as I will have worn it a few times (this is probably a gramatically incorrect sentence, lol).


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 18, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.  Day 11: MAC Venus lipstick- one of my all time favorites! Wish I had gotten more b/u's cause I am down to my last one  Day 12: No makeup Day 13: Essence Colour Crush lipstick- Perfect pink shade. Love it!! The consistency is like a cremesheen but a little thicker.  Day 14: Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Adorned. Gorgeous fucsia with multicolored shimmer.  Day 15: MAC Lustering lipstick- love this lippie! A hot pink in a lustre formula. Can't get better than that! Lol*


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 18, 2014)

I am skipping my first collection. I'm feeling really good about it. I've been spending more time going through my collection and finding gems I forgot I had. I have a few things on my buy list but they are fill in products. Kinda proud of myself! :bigstar:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I am skipping my first collection. I'm feeling really good about it. I've been spending more time going through my collection and finding gems I forgot I had. I have a few things on my buy list but they are fill in products. Kinda proud of myself!


  Skipping collections is so empowering! I love indulging from time to time, but saying no to some feels really good also. Best of luck with your low-buy goals!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Skipping collections is so empowering! I love indulging from time to time, but saying no to some feels really good also. Best of luck with your low-buy goals!


  Thanks Girl! I really want the Anastasia Contour Kit so that will be my only buy until July. Fingers crossed!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Girl! I really want the Anastasia Contour Kit so that will be my only buy until July. Fingers crossed!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I am skipping my first collection. I'm feeling really good about it. I've been spending more time going through my collection and finding gems I forgot I had. I have a few things on my buy list but they are fill in products. Kinda proud of myself! :bigstar:


  AWESOME! That feeling of skipping things and using what you have can be even better than getting new things. Congrats!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 18, 2014)

In addition to the lipstick challenge I've been trying to incorporate my new lipliners into my stash by using them under a variety of lipsticks.This combination challenge has been working well for me when I bring in new items so they don't get forgotten in a drawer.. So far I'm enjoying Cranberry under colors like Mystical or Plumful, and What Comes Naturally under Dodgy Girl to make it more wearable for me.  I'm also loving my metallic glosses from Pedro. I actually got backups of both.. I don't want to get in the backup habit but I couldn't resist with these. I wear them to aerials class a lot! So fun but easy to throw on.  I'm really glad I joined that class too. It's a space for me to be physically active and at the same time I can play around with outfits and more dramatic makeup looks since it's partly performance art.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm really glad I joined that class too. It's a space for me to be physically active and at the same time I can play around with outfits and more dramatic makeup looks since it's partly performance art.


What is aerials class?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 18, 2014)

I've done lip swatches of all my lip products these last couple of days. They're all in the Name That Lippie thread (lipsticks on page 7, glosses and liners on page 7 and 8). Ended up tossing a gloss, and now I'm thinking of combos.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 18, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I've done lip swatches of all my lip products these last couple of days. They're all in the Name That Lippie thread (lipsticks on page 7, glosses and liners on page 7 and 8). Ended up tossing a gloss, and now I'm thinking of combos.


  I'm gonna go check 'em out! That must've been a fun/enlightening project!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What is aerials class?


  Like this (but not nearly as amazing):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Pic from Google)  We do static trapeze, silks, and hoop! So fun. My body feels like jello after. But I get to wear crazy colored tights. And I finally busted out the chrome nail polish from the OPI Gwen Stefani collection.. months later. And I wore Mirror lipglass with it.  Robot circus performer fashion lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I am skipping my first collection. I'm feeling really good about it. I've been spending more time going through my collection and finding gems I forgot I had. I have a few things on my buy list but they are fill in products. Kinda proud of myself! :bigstar:


  :cheer: Go you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> We do static trapeze, silks, and hoop! So fun. My body feels like jello after. But I get to wear crazy colored tights. And I finally busted out the chrome nail polish from the OPI Gwen Stefani collection.. months later. And I wore Mirror lipglass with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now that sounds like fun!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 18, 2014)

I am in troubleeeeee come October. I may need guidance.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am in troubleeeeee come October. I may need guidance.


It's getting scary out there! Lol. I'm glad there's at least some time before the fall launches to prepare. Those new collections are going to cause me to do some serious soul searching. Lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Now that sounds like fun!


  It's wonderful.. so nice to be moving again. Love those endorphins and having goals to accomplish. Plus a venue for creativity. 


CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am in troubleeeeee come October. I may need guidance.


  The ANR collection might be trouble for me.. We'll have to help each other out!! I'm making my wishlist and checking for dupes.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 18, 2014)

I just caught up in the MB thread and for a split second I was considering BI and _Bred for Beauty _lol. I talked myself down and exited immediately.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just caught up in the MB thread and for a split second I was considering BI and _Bred for Beauty_ lol. I talked myself down and exited immediately.


I just unsubbed from it as well. I know exactly what I want for sure and know the two things I want to look at in store and really don't want to start eyeing anything else.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I am skipping my first collection. I'm feeling really good about it. I've been spending more time going through my collection and finding gems I forgot I had. I have a few things on my buy list but they are fill in products. Kinda proud of myself! :bigstar:


  Good job!! Woo!!  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am in troubleeeeee come October. I may need guidance.


 :agree:  





Jaymuhlee said:


> I just caught up in the MB thread and for a split second I was considering BI and _Bred for Beauty_ lol. I talked myself down and exited immediately.


  Great work!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It's wonderful.. so nice to be moving again. Love those endorphins and having goals to accomplish. Plus a venue for creativity.  The ANR collection might be trouble for me.. We'll have to help each other out!! I'm making my wishlist and checking for dupes.


  For me it's the "Matte Lip" collection. I am a sucker for matte lipstick. Plus I'm a fan of RHPS so I'll probably get all but Sin lipsticks since I already have it. If I budget myself out I'll be okay. I skipped Pedro, Osbournes, and I'm skipping Moody Blooms so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> For me it's the "Matte Lip" collection. I am a sucker for matte lipstick. Plus I'm a fan of RHPS so I'll probably get all but Sin lipsticks since I already have it. If I budget myself out I'll be okay. I skipped Pedro, Osbournes, and I'm skipping Moody Blooms so I don't feel too bad.


  That's a bonus that you skipped a bunch of other ones!  And you know what you like, so might as well focus on that. Maybe as a prep exercise you could pull out and swatch all your Matte lipsticks? Just to see how many matte reds, plums, etc. that you have. Might make it easier to assess things.   I'm thinking of swatching all of mine on a piece of white paper and putting it in a clear page protector to take to the stores lol. Then I can swatch new ones on the plastic next to others to see if they're close enough to pass.. people will think I'm crazy probably.   I read a blog post recently about "splitting your wears" (fashion blog) which means for example, having 5 black t-shirts and feeling like you have to wear them all equally when really you have 2 favorites and you're not as crazy about the other ones. The idea is that you'd cut back to the ones you love the most so every day you're wearing your favorite things. Love it! For us it could be like 20 favorite vampy lipsticks lol but the same principle applies.  At the end of the day if you will wear them all and can afford them.. get what you love! I'll support you 100%.  My new issue is discovering how to wear things I didn't think I liked.. which broadens my makeup horizons in a good way but also opens things up to more purchases..  For example, I didn't think I could deal with the texture of MAC glosses or glosses with shimmer so I had always skipped those. But after the Pedro gloss love I might have to let myself get a couple more.. ONLY where I have gaps though! Like the 2 lavender ones from ANR.. and maybe the rose gold one.  I still have to wait for swatches and everything but I want to get my list for ANR down.. from 7 to something lower than 7. Haven't decided what yet lol.   The struggle. It's real and neverending!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> For me it's the "Matte Lip" collection. I am a sucker for matte lipstick. Plus I'm a fan of RHPS so I'll probably get all but Sin lipsticks since I already have it. If I budget myself out I'll be okay. I skipped Pedro, Osbournes, and I'm skipping Moody Blooms so I don't feel too bad.


  I'm worried about those two and the 90s one. I didn't skip the Osbournes or Pedro, so I'm really out of order. I'm hoping the new lipsticks in RHPS are dupeable so I can try and skip. The rest of that collection is underwhelming. How are you feeling?


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna need help with all these new collections MAC are throwing our way!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 19, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I'm definitely gonna need help with all these new collections MAC are throwing our way!!


  Me too! Wow, there's so much stuff coming out and I want quite a bit of it. I'm SO glad I did really good so far this year, I will definitely buy more in fall, but I anticipated that, so it's not a complete shock.
  I won't go completely crazy as I can't afford that anyway, but there are some things here and there that I really want. I do have a couple of gift cards for Douglas, so I'm hoping that most collectios will launch there and not only on the MAC site so I can use those. I'm also realizing that I need to reduce my stash a little more before hauling the fall stuff, I'll force myself to let some blushes go to make room for the new ones.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I've done lip swatches of all my lip products these last couple of days. They're all in the Name That Lippie thread (lipsticks on page 7, glosses and liners on page 7 and 8). Ended up tossing a gloss, and now I'm thinking of combos.


  I contemplated doing that...    Was it a PITA? LOL


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 19, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.  Day 11: MAC Venus lipstick- one of my all time favorites! Wish I had gotten more b/u's cause I am down to my last one  Day 12: No makeup Day 13: Essence Colour Crush lipstick- Perfect pink shade. Love it!! The consistency is like a cremesheen but a little thicker.  Day 14: Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Adorned. Gorgeous fucsia with multicolored shimmer.  Day 15: MAC Lustering lipstick- love this lippie! A hot pink in a lustre formula. Can't get better than that! Lol Day 16: MAC Lazy Day lipstick- I am not a big fan of light pink cool shades but this lippie is the exception! It someone looks summery which I love! To the Beach is without a doubt my favorite summer collection of all time!*


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 19, 2014)

Warning! **This might be a long post.** I wanted to list out my thought process for myself on the new collections. I'm going to save a copy so I can refer back to it when collections come around. Feel free to skip ahead if this kind of stuff isn't your thing. 

  The good news is that out of 8 new collections, only 2 are even remotely interesting to me. The bad news is that they're really really interesting..

  The bolded items are ones that I'm pretty sure I'll be getting.. unless swatches change my mind. Other items are ones that I was interested in but may or may not make the post-swatch list. My goal is to make sure nothing else creeps its way in that wasn't on this list! That's a sign of me getting sucked in and buying things that other people want and not things that I want. I wanted to do this early too so I don't read other wishlists before I get mine solid haha. 

A Novel Romance: August 21


 *Fun Ending - soft neutral peach satin blush* - I have Melba, Cream Soda, and Flatter Me Pearlmatte.. not sure if I need this but the swatches look gorgeous.. and the hype about the formula is sucking me in.

 *Myself - soft shimmery nude beige lustre lipstick *- Siren Song is the only similar color I have and I wear that to death.. I think I'd wear this a lot too. Also looked at swatches since it's a re-promote and I'm happy with them.

 A Novel Romance - light cool mid-tone pink cremesheen lipstick - The only pinks I have are Rose Lily, Peach Blossom and a mini Bite Lychee (the last two are more nude pinks).. I want another pink but I'm not sure if this is it or if I should get a perm color instead. Might try this on in store. _Edit: Skip!_

 Yield To Love - mid-tone rose cremesheen (ol) lipstick - I have Morning Rose and Mystical.. which I wear all the time.. but I probably don't need a third mid-tone rose right?? _Edit: Skip!_

 *Wanting More - washed out lavender lipglass   *

 *Reckless Desire - sheer pearlescent lavender grey lipglass  *

 *Bared To You - soft rose gold lipglass*

 
I have nothing like any of these 3 lipglasses.. reading the descriptions I was like "I want all of these!" Especially with all the wear I've been getting out of my Pedro ones. I really don't think I can pass on any of them.. :S

  Nasty Gal: September 4 - SKIP!

  Simpsons: September 4 - SKIP!

Artificially Wild: September 4 


 Icon - frosted neutral beige frost lipstick - My only frost is Pet Me, Please and I've really been enjoying it. The swatches seem nice but I'm not sure if I could pull it off. Will probably try this on in store. _Edit: Skip! Might pick up Tanarama from the permanent line instead._

 *Breaking Ground - light iridescent mauve CCB* *-* As soon as I read about this months ago I knew I was getting it.

 Explicit - golden bronze with icy silver shimmer lipglass - Sounds gorgeous and the swatches look great but I don't want to accumulate too many shimmery/metallic lipglasses at once. Maybe try in store. _Edit: Skip!_

 Obviously Bare - light cream grey nude lipglass - Love the description of this but will have to try in store also.

 *Pink Cult - midtone neutral pink blush *- Been waiting for a re-promote of this one.. it's coming home with me for sure!

 Artificial Earth - soft mauve nude satin eyeshadow - Love the description.. I have Quarry and Shale which I love so if this is different enough I might have to get it.

 Stony - soft grey concrete satin eyeshadow - The only grey I have is Copperplate so if this is different enough I might get it.

 Marsh - soft mid-tone olive green satin eyeshadow - I have Sea Worship and Sumptuous Olive for greens but this one will probably be coming home pending swatches.

 
The awesome cool toned lipglasses, neutral blushes, and "soft" eyeshadows in satin formulas are particularly tempting to me. I can't remember the last time I was excited about LE eyeshadows other than the Alluring Aquatic ones. Easily skipping all of the palettes even though there are a few nice colors. I wish I could mix and match from all 3 of the ANR collection to make one palette though lol.

  Rocky Horror: October 2 - SKIP!

  Brooke Shields: October 2 - SKIP!

  Kinky Boots: October 9 - SKIP! (I think.)

Matte Lip: October 9


Nouvelle Vogue - soft blue pink matte lipstick - Looking for a new pink lipstick.. would love a matte one. But I'd have to try it on in store. _Edit: Skip!_ 
 
Whew.. I feel slightly less overwhelmed now.. lol.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Warning! **This might be a long post.** I wanted to list out my thought process for myself on the new collections. I'm going to save a copy so I can refer back to it when collections come around. Feel free to skip ahead if this kind of stuff isn't your thing.
> 
> The good news is that out of 8 new collections, only 2 are even remotely interesting to me. The bad news is that they're really really interesting..
> 
> ...


  Nice! And i bet once reviews come out, and swatches, and seeing for yourself in store, you list may end up shrinking too. Is CCB cream colour base? If so that sounds really really awesome ha and unique! You mention having several mid-tone rose shades, but are considering another. I've been doing the same thing with warm pinks/corals, if there's a warm pink, I'll buy it. The other night I swatched them all, and they are all so similar. And really you can only wear one each day, so why shuffle between three of almost the exact same shades, when you have other different lippies that you want to show love to?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 19, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Nice! And i bet once reviews come out, and swatches, and seeing for yourself in store, you list may end up shrinking too. Is CCB cream colour base? If so that sounds really really awesome ha and unique! You mention having several mid-tone rose shades, but are considering another. I've been doing the same thing with warm pinks/corals, if there's a warm pink, I'll buy it. The other night I swatched them all, and they are all so similar. And really you can only wear one each day, so why shuffle between three of almost the exact same shades, when you have other different lippies that you want to show love to?


  Yes! I'm hoping it shrinks lol. CCB is cream color base yes.. been waiting for this for so long lol. Such an epic shade. About the rose colors.. MR is slightly frosty and pinker, while Mystical is creamy and slightly brown. So although they have the same description they're different enough to me to have both. I'm hoping for a MR type shade but without frost.. but this one of course is online only so I can't test it out. Thinking of looking for the color I want with another brand but we'll see!   Swatching all those shades was a good idea!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 19, 2014)

^^I wrote a list for the fall collections on my phone too. 

  I'm trying to think of things in my stash that I should sell, but when it comes to blushes, highlighters, etc. it's so hard for me to let stuff go. For example the two Vera Pearlmattes, one is BNIB and the other used just 1-2x, but yet I can't get myself to put them up for sale. Any advice?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

2014 is just not mine or Rob's year.

  Rob went to the bank to open up an account where he just got a job, and they wouldn't let him open an account. Someone stole his social security number and ran up enough debt that he can't open an account.

  I am sick to my stomach. I don't know what to do or how this can be cleared up.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> ^^I wrote a list for the fall collections on my phone too.
> 
> I'm trying to think of things in my stash that I should sell, but when it comes to blushes, highlighters, etc. it's so hard for me to let stuff go. For example the two Vera Pearlmattes, one is BNIB and the other used just 1-2x, but yet I can't get myself to put them up for sale. Any advice?


  If you are in doubt about giving them away - don't! I've done this so many times and always ended up regretting giving things away. I've given up selling my old items in general. Now I'm happy with what I've got and there's not one thing I want to miss even though maybe I don't use it that much. If you think about it, selling things in order to buy new things is quite senseless. So it's better to think twice about buying something new before you buy something, sell it later to be able to afford something else and so on... It's actually a vicious circle.
  Maybe you can swap them for something else.

  MAC must be mad with all these collections coming out. We still have the Osbourne collection to prepare for over here and now MAC has announced about 8 other collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I said I wanted to skip the Osbournes collection maybe, just maybe, I will get two or three things. I'm really interested in Cheeky Bugger, one lipgloss and the Cranberry lipliner. The Patentpolishes look good as well.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 19, 2014)

[@]veronikawithak[/@] im really glad you posted yyour thoughts on the new collections!   I have done similar, wrote down the new stuff and highlighted the things im interested in.  I did well skipping most of macs colour collections this year so far, just getting butterscotch eyeshadow and p+p natural radiance pink and mineralize waft of grey quad when they released.  Fall collections are usually my fave, luckily a lot of the upcoming ones are either too niche for me or I've got to the point where I can dupe most things anyway.  I think I'll post a similar list when the rest of the info leaks over the next few days.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 19, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> If you are in doubt about giving them away - don't! I've done this so many times and always ended up regretting giving things away. I've given up selling my old items in general. Now I'm happy with what I've got and there's not one thing I want to miss even though maybe I don't use it that much. If you think about it, selling things in order to buy new things is quite senseless. So it's better to think twice about buying something new before you buy something, sell it later to be able to afford something else and so on... *It's actually a vicious circle.*
> Maybe you can swap them for something else.
> 
> MAC must be mad with all these collections coming out. We still have the Osbourne collection to prepare for over here and now MAC has announced about 8 other collections.
> ...


  I agree in a way... although with the amount of MAC collections it's hard to avoid. Those powders were from a time when I bought way more MAC LE stuff, it's not a product that I'd still buy today.
  I don't really want to swap at the momet though, as there isn't anything I want / need, but I know I want several things from the fall collections for sure, so it would make sense to sell some things I don't use to have some funds for those.
  But I definitely don't want seller's remorse either... I think I'll wear one of them again to try to figure out if the formua is something that I need in my stash.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

I need to start writing my wishlist down again.   Great idea Veronika. 

  Nay, I agree with Sleepingbeauty.  Keep the items.  I gave away one of my quads from Felines, and the Athma quad from Mickey Contractor not b/c I didn't like them b/c I wanted some extra cash.  I'd rather have those and skipped on a different new item.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> 2014 is just not mine or Rob's year.
> 
> Rob went to the bank to open up an account where he just got a job, and they wouldn't let him open an account. Someone stole his social security number and ran up enough debt that he can't open an account.
> 
> I am sick to my stomach. I don't know what to do or how this can be cleared up.


  Goodness me, I'm so very sorry to hear this!  You two have been through so much. You deserve a break! 

  Identity theft can leave you feeling vulnerable and helpless, it's an awful feeling.  I hope he gets this sorted out soon and his credit restored, etc.  I think you need to contact the authorities to open a file, then call your (national?) credit bureau(s) as they will need to start an investigation too and put a note on his file to not allow any more accounts/credit to be opened up. 

  Ask for a copy of your credit report to see which accounts are his and which aren't.  I would also try to get a hold of as many statements for his legitimate accounts as he can so that you guys can go through and determine what charges are fraud and which were legit.  His own banking/credit card companies should be contacted immediately to let them know the situation.  He'll need to open up a new bank account, etc. with new account numbers and get new plastic cards.  I'd also recommend changing all of his passwords online on a secure computer for EVERYTHING. 

  I'm so sorry.  I know the feeling and it's a huge process and it sucks completely.  The hard part is that he has to do most of it himself as it's his accounts, etc. and for security purposes they probably won't let you be involved too much.  But you can still be the wonderful support that you are!

  Thinking of you guys xoxo big hugs! 

  PS - He should probably request to open up a new online banking account(s) too, just for security.  In Canada we can purchase an alert system for about $15/month through the credit bureau company to track when accounts/credits are being opened up on our file.  The bureau must notify you (call) if an account is being opened up to verify that you are authorizing the account to be opened.  This prevents further accounts from being opened fraudulently.  HTH!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Goodness me, I'm so very sorry to hear this!  You two have been through so much. You deserve a break!
> 
> Identity theft can leave you feeling vulnerable and helpless, it's an awful feeling.  I hope he gets this sorted out soon and his credit restored, etc.  I think you need to contact the authorities to open a file, then call your (national?) credit bureau(s) as they will need to start an investigation too and put a note on his file to not allow any more accounts/credit to be opened up.
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much for this advice! It's very helpful and I will certainly pass it on to him when he gets off work. Thank you!!



  In better news, I GOT THE ALL CLEAR!! Dry socket is gone, back to normal diet sans peanuts and popcorn, and I just have to rinse the sockets with a syringe when I eat (completely painless). YAY! I had a celebratory McDouble and fries and it was the best McDouble I've ever had in my life.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much Naynadine.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for this advice! It's very helpful and I will certainly pass it on to him when he gets off work. Thank you!!
> ...


 
  NP Girl. Glad you had at least a little light on your dreary day!!! Yay for the little good things that happen!  xo


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 19, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I contemplated doing that...    Was it a PITA? LOL


  Not so much a PITA as it was hellish on my lips! Which is why I spread it out over two days. Totally worth it, though, to see how everything looks on me and try to come up with some different combinations with what I already own.  





veronikawithak said:


> Artificially Wild: September 4
> 
> 
> Icon - frosted neutral beige frost lipstick - My only frost is Pet Me, Please and I've really been enjoying it. The swatches seem nice but I'm not sure if I could pull it off. Will probably try this on in store.
> ...


  This is only the second MAC collection I've had some interest in this year. (Moody Blooms was the first, but I've talked myself out of it.)  Artificial Earth intrigues me the most. I have Shale, along with Makeup Geek Unexpected and Twilight. If AE turns out to be too similar to any of them I'll likely skip. If not? It may have to come home to me.  Stony I may skip, myself. I already have Copperplate (lovely!) and Scene (a serious PITA to work with, even though it's a very pretty cool-toned grey; will not repurchase!), and there are other matte greys out there.  I'm also interested in Stone lipliner, but that's permanent, so it doesn't matter when I get it.   I'm pretty much at a point where I wish MAC would make Pink Cult permanent already. This is the third collection in as many years (IIRC) it's appeared in. I need to use mine some more, so I probably won't back it up at this point.  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> 2014 is just not mine or Rob's year.  Rob went to the bank to open up an account where he just got a job, and they wouldn't let him open an account. Someone stole his social security number and ran up enough debt that he can't open an account.  I am sick to my stomach. I don't know what to do or how this can be cleared up.


  :hug:  I accidentally gave thanks on this one, when I was aiming for the multi-quote button.  Oops.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I accidentally gave thanks on this one, when I was aiming for the multi-quote button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob,


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm going on a no-buy until the collections I'm wanting stuff from come out, and I think they start in September. I need to write out everything I'm wanting for each collection, price it up, and see how much I'm going to need to save/budget.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going on a no-buy until the collections I'm wanting stuff from come out, and I think they start in September. I need to write out everything I'm wanting for each collection, price it up, and see how much I'm going to need to save/budget.


I just added everything up - and that's getting EVERYTHING I want, and most likely there will be things I end up not liking once I see swatches - $354 including tax. OUCH!! But that is spread out over six collections, and one collection is looking to be a complete skip (which would minus around $55 from that total). No. Buy. Til A Novel Romance.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 19, 2014)

I used to give myself a monetary top limit for collections, which is why i didn't get some things i wish i had, so i raised my limit a bit... I make lists, look at swatches, and i know my coloring and my taste pretty well, and i'm not influenced by the hype, so that keeps purchases down.

  June - I want 3 Fluidlines and 4 shadows from Moody Blooms but i may miss it because i'll be flying to Asia when it comes out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  July - a total skip for me
  Aug - i want 1 blush and 3 lip glosses from Novel Romance, although once i see them in person, i may not want them so much...
  Sept - i want ONE thing from the Simpsons; but several shadows and CCBs from Artificially Wild, although seeing them may make me want less.
  Oct - i want ONE thing from Rocky Horror.

  Holiday Collections can suck me in, although i completely skipped absolutely everything from that Plaid collection a few years ago, so i am not without self control...

  The closest ULTA has a limited selection, so it isn't tempting. And i haven't been in sephora in months, even though it's only 1 mile from me.

  So even with a couple splurges, i think i'm keeping pretty well to my personal plan of a low-buy. This is giving me some hope.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm REALLY happy there isn't much I want from the MAC collections. Truthfully, I think the Maybelline velvet colour tattoos, 3.1 philip lim for NARS & Dual Intensity shadows will be the worst for me - I know the NARS have been out but no chance to swatch yet.

  All I really want from RHPS is Sin lipstick. Maybe the pigment and the black greasepaint stick. And from the Brooke Shields one, the Scone bronzer (if it isn't hella orange) and the CCB from that one. Truthfully, I have no interest in Novel Romance


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I'm REALLY happy there isn't much I want from the MAC collections. Truthfully, I think the Maybelline velvet colour tattoos, 3.1 philip lim for NARS & Dual Intensity shadows will be the worst for me - I know the NARS have been out but no chance to swatch yet.  All I really want from RHPS is Sin lipstick. Maybe the pigment and the black greasepaint stick. And from the Brooke Shields one, the Scone bronzer (if it isn't hella orange) and the CCB from that one. Truthfully, I have no interest in Novel Romance :dunno:


  A Novel Romance is meh for me. I like the sound of the matte lipsticks and that's it.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 20, 2014)

*30 Day Lip Challenge * *Day 1*: MAC Big Bow Glaze Lipstick *Day 2*: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Tropical Frenzy- Love these twist and shine balms! They do leave a gorgeous stain and they're like $3 each so a total bargain!  *Day 3: MAC Pink Popcorn Lustre lipstick- AMAZING lippie! The color is a gorgeous pinky purple that brightens up my face. Wish I had gotten several b/u's lol  Day 4: Jordana Twist & Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain in Sweet Pink- Again love these balm stain! This color is a gorgeous true pink. Love it!  Day 5: No makeup Day 6: MAC Morning Rose Cremesheen Lipstick- A nice everyday-MLBB color.  Day 7: MAC Viva Glam Cindy- love this lippie and I am almost finished with my tube  This color needs to be repromoted!  Day 8: MAC Flamingo lipstick- its a nice color and I really like it but tbh I don't understand the hype around it lol.  Day 9: MAC Haute Altitude lipstick- Really like this lipstick! Its a very pretty everyday pink. I should use it more often  Day 10: MAC Sweetie lipstick- love this lippie! Gorgeous pink with a touch of  mauve.  A MLBB color.  Day 11: MAC Venus lipstick- one of my all time favorites! Wish I had gotten more b/u's cause I am down to my last one  Day 12: No makeup Day 13: Essence Colour Crush lipstick- Perfect pink shade. Love it!! The consistency is like a cremesheen but a little thicker.  Day 14: Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Adorned. Gorgeous fucsia with multicolored shimmer.  Day 15: MAC Lustering lipstick- love this lippie! A hot pink in a lustre formula. Can't get better than that! Lol Day 16: MAC Lazy Day lipstick- I am not a big fan of light pink cool shades but this lippie is the exception! It someone looks summery which I love! To the Beach is without a doubt my favorite summer collection of all time!  Day 17: MAC Cut a Caper lipstick. At first I didn't like it and never used it but when I cleaned my collection a couple of weeks ago and tried on several lipsticks to see if they went to my B2M bag, I really liked it! I am wearing taupe eyeshadow and coral cheeks and it looks great with this combo!*


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just added everything up - and that's getting EVERYTHING I want, and most likely there will be things I end up not liking once I see swatches - $354 including tax. OUCH!! But that is spread out over six collections, and one collection is looking to be a complete skip (which would minus around $55 from that total). No. Buy. Til A Novel Romance.


  I'm scared to add mine up.. which means that I DEFINITELY should lol. I'm going to try to cut it down first though. I'm hoping I can skip a few things once swatches come out. I'm 90% sure I crossed the rose lipstick off my list and I'll probably only get one of the pink lipsticks if I get any at all. Plus by then I should have 2-3 B2M I could use to get a couple things.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 20, 2014)

FOTD...  * Becca RSSF in Shell * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Translucent * NARS ProPrime SPESB * Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded * UD Naked 1 palette - Virgin on the lid, Naked + Buck in/above the crease, Creep on the upper lashline * Prestige Total Intensity Mascara in Jet Black * MAC Blush in Pink Cult * Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Soft Nude * NYX Megashine Lipgloss in Beige  Talking of the Color Tattoos, I think my Tough as Taupe has had it. I was going to wear that one today, but as I dipped my finger in, it seemed a bit dried out. Sigh.


----------



## katred (Jun 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Warning! **This might be a long post.** I wanted to list out my thought process for myself on the new collections. I'm going to save a copy so I can refer back to it when collections come around. Feel free to skip ahead if this kind of stuff isn't your thing.
> 
> The good news is that out of 8 new collections, only 2 are even remotely interesting to me. The bad news is that they're really really interesting..
> 
> ...


  It might help to check if you can find permanent items that match what's on your wish list. That way, you can keep those in mind for further in the future. The pressure with the limited items is always that they'll run out, but there is such a variety of things that are always available from lots of brands that it doesn't mean you can't get the same kind of look.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> 2014 is just not mine or Rob's year.  Rob went to the bank to open up an account where he just got a job, and they wouldn't let him open an account. Someone stole his social security number and ran up enough debt that he can't open an account.  I am sick to my stomach. I don't know what to do or how this can be cleared up.


  Definitely report it to the authorities. I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you. It can take some time, but you can get the problems taken care of. Infuriating that people do this.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 21, 2014)

That's very true. I think I'll probably skip all of the lipsticks since I've bought a few already this year. And focus on seeing if there are dupes for the glosses and eyeshadows in the perm collection or with other brands. I only got as far as checking my own collection. Thanks for the push to do more!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 21, 2014)

He is working on that. The bank has already told him to come back in with his ss card on Monday.


----------



## cocofiere (Jun 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> He is working on that. The bank has already told him to come back in with his ss card on Monday.


  Make sure he contacts the Social Security office to look into getting a new SSN if necessary and also contact the credit bureaus to have them put a freeze on his reports. This will prevent anyone from opening any new credit, etc. The bank, if it's one of the larger ones should also be able to implement a password for his accounts so no changes can be made without the password (literally a word not numbers). Whether I go in person or contact them over the phone, my bank asks for my password before they can tell me anything about my account or make any changes. The police report will help convince the creditors to reverse any charges that have been made on any of his credit cards and close any newer fraudulent ones. Sending a copy of the report to the credit bureaus will help with any negative impact this incident may have on his credit score as well. Good luck!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 21, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> Make sure he contacts the Social Security office to look into getting a new SSN if necessary and also contact the credit bureaus to have them put a freeze on his reports. This will prevent anyone from opening any new credit, etc. The bank, if it's one of the larger ones should also be able to implement a password for his accounts so no changes can be made without the password (literally a word not numbers). Whether I go in person or contact them over the phone, my bank asks for my password before they can tell me anything about my account or make any changes. The police report will help convince the creditors to reverse any charges that have been made on any of his credit cards and close any newer fraudulent ones. Sending a copy of the report to the credit bureaus will help with any negative impact this incident may have on his credit score as well. Good luck!


  Thanks for the info!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Me too! Wow, there's so much stuff coming out and I want quite a bit of it. I'm SO glad I did really good so far this year, I will definitely buy more in fall, but I anticipated that, so it's not a complete shock. I won't go completely crazy as I can't afford that anyway, but there are some things here and there that I really want. I do have a couple of gift cards for Douglas, so I'm hoping that most collectios will launch there and not only on the MAC site so I can use those. I'm also realizing that I need to reduce my stash a little more before hauling the fall stuff, I'll force myself to let some blushes go to make room for the new ones.


  LET SOME BLUSHES GO?! But Nay, you're the blush queen!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 21, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> LET SOME BLUSHES GO?! But Nay, you're the blush queen!!









 I think @elegant-one is the queen. Maybe I'm the blush princess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I played with some blushes I was iffy about and also the Pearlmattes... the Pearlmattes are staying, lol. They do seem kind of stiff, but I like the sheen they give on the skin. And the blushes, well, I can't let any of those go... yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did found a handful of other things I want to sell. But yeah, blushes, MSFs, etc are another story.
  I've almost sold all my lispticks that aren't nude/light peach/MLBB shades at this point, it's a lot easier to let go of lip stuff for me. No point keeping those when I never wear them.
  But now I think I need MAC Hug Me l/s. I never look at the perm stuff, there seem to be some great shades that I haven't paid attention to.


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> :haha:  I think @elegant-one  is the queen. Maybe I'm the blush princess.      I played with some blushes I was iffy about and also the Pearlmattes... the Pearlmattes are staying, lol. They do seem kind of stiff, but I like the sheen they give on the skin. And the blushes, well, I can't let any of those go... yet.   I did found a handful of other things I want to sell. But yeah, blushes, MSFs, etc are another story. I've almost sold all my lispticks that aren't nude/light peach/MLBB shades at this point, it's a lot easier to let go of lip stuff for me. No point keeping those when I never wear them. But now I think I need MAC Hug Me l/s. I never look at the perm stuff, there seem to be some great shades that I haven't paid attention to.


  I agree, and I have been looking at perm stuff more just lately. Coral Bliss is definitely my next perm purchase!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 21, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *shellygrrl* 
  * Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded
* UD Naked 1 palette - Virgin on the lid, Naked + Buck in/above the crease, Creep on the upper lashline


  I'm copying this one! I feel like Creep and Gunmetal are the neglected ones in my palette; I think I can count on one hand the amount of times I've used Creep and I've never touched Gunmetal apart from swatching it. Even if I use gel liner as per usual, the shimmer in Creep might then show up really nicely!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 21, 2014)

I went back to my original list for upcoming collections and did some more thinking on what the "must haves" are for me. I think I'll be okay to cross off Nouvelle Vogue, A Novel Romance, Yield To Love and Icon lipsticks as well as Explicit lipglass. With those changes I'm down to 5 items from ANR and 6 from AW which is better than before. Hopefully I can cut down further as swatches come out.. I'm really trying to be more selective.


----------



## dorni (Jun 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I think @elegant-one is the queen. Maybe I'm the blush princess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hug Me l/s is one of my favourites. MAC's perm line is more consistent in terms of quality than their LE stuff.

  A few swatches of Hug Me and similar colours on my N1(F&B) forearm, hth.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 22, 2014)

dorni said:


> Naynadine said:
> 
> 
> > :haha:  I think @elegant-one  is the queen. Maybe I'm the blush princess.      I played with some blushes I was iffy about and also the Pearlmattes... the Pearlmattes are staying, lol. They do seem kind of stiff, but I like the sheen they give on the skin. And the blushes, well, I can't let any of those go... yet.   I did found a handful of other things I want to sell. But yeah, blushes, MSFs, etc are another story. I've almost sold all my lispticks that aren't nude/light peach/MLBB shades at this point, it's a lot easier to let go of lip stuff for me. No point keeping those when I never wear them. *But now I think I need MAC Hug Me l/s. I never look at the perm stuff, there seem to be some great shades that I haven't paid attention to.*
> ...


  I agree about the perm products.  Most of what I have is perm.  I can fall in love with something and not have to stay up all night to buy it.  And if I need another one, most likely it will be there.  And the quality is always good.


----------



## dorni (Jun 22, 2014)

It seems like I will skip most of the upcoming collections:

  - Osbournes -> skip (not yet released over here)
  - Joey Arias -> skip
  - Veluxe Pearlfusion -> waiting for Pictures
  - A Novel Romance -> skip
  - Spring Trend Forecast '15 -> waiting for Pictures
  - Artificially Wild -> will look at Artificial Earth and Stony e/s, Taupe blush
  - Casual Color -> skip
  - Nasty Gal -> skip
  - Studio Sculpt -> waiting for more info
  - Simpsons -> skip
  - Turquatic -> skip
  - Brooke Shields -> Skip
  - RHPS -> will look at Deep Love (wn) l/s, Crazed Imagination blush, Rock Red Pigment and Bad Fairy n/p. I like the colour theme of that X6 Palette, but I already have Crystal and Blackberry.
  - Ultimate Collec. -> waiting for infos and pictures. And then I will skip it, because it is exclusive to one or - if we're lucky - two department stores in Germany.
  - Kinky Boots -> skip
  - The Matte Lip -> will look at Styled in Sepia l/s

  I'm quite satisfied with my makeup purchases so far and my list for the upcoming collections. But I still have my all-time-wishlist with some permanent stuff and the NARS and MUFE sections of it are growing...

  Edit: forgot Moody Blooms -> skip


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 22, 2014)

dorni said:


> It seems like I will skip most of the upcoming collections:
> 
> - Osbournes -> skip (not yet released over here)
> - Joey Arias -> skip
> ...


  So true... I don't even want to get excited for those type of collections (I still do, of course, lol) :/  The good thing is it helps to skip if the collection is so hard to get my hands on.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 22, 2014)

I think I need to go through the fall collections and make a list so I don't get overwhelmed and subsequently overspend. After my no buy really want to limit myself to maybe $250 tops in beauty, skincare products.   I've just caught up in everything!! This forum got really big in the past week  hope you all are doing well and enjoying the day.


----------



## lyseD (Jun 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I've just caught up in everything!! This forum got really big in the past week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really need to do this too but I feel overwhelmed by how much is out there.

  I'm just getting two shadows from MB then taking a break. Maybe that will be e good time to get this done.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 22, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *mel33t* 


I think I need to go through the fall collections and make a list so I don't get overwhelmed and subsequently overspend. After my no buy really want to limit myself to maybe $250 tops in beauty, skincare products.


  I find making lists is a big help. Then i don't go... oh! shiny! when i see the new collection. I know pretty much what will and won't work for me. Sometimes there are surprises as i'm testing, but usually i end up eliminating more things when i see them in store.

  Plus having a spending limit for a collection helps, too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 22, 2014)

FOTD...  It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream in Fair - I applied this with my hands this time, instead of a brush, just to see how it goes on that way. (Also, I'll be going to visit family next month and want to take as few brushes as possible, and I'll be taking this with me. Less washing-up and all that. )  OCC Skin Conceal in R0  MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15  NARS ProPrime SPESB  MAC Scene e/s - I used a 239 to apply it this time. And I decided I've had enough with this eyeshadow and its patchiness and lack of blendability. So I tossed the sucker. (Later in the day I layered a bit of MAC Shale over the top.) It's a shame because it's such a gorgeous cool-toned grey.  UD Naked Palette - mix of Naked + Buck in the crease  Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black  MAC Blush in Pink Cult  MAC Lipstick in Feed the Senses - If this gets repromoted I will back this up, for sure. :nod:


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm joining in on the FOTD posts. With all the a Novel Romance discussion and Pink Cult lamenting, I broke it out. It pains me that I don't use this more - it's neutral enough to go with a lot of looks for me but has more punch and oomph than say, The Perfect Cheek on me (though I still love TPC!)  Base: skin79 Hot Pink BB cream (HG - I'm almost done this can but I have three backups!), with MAC Mineralise Loose buffed in the t-zone with Hard Candy Glamouflage concealer. My skin's been so good but I got a giant cyst last Thursday on my chin that I'm waiting to down. Benefit Hoola Bronzer, Laura Mercier Matte Highlight #01 (the one from the 500 Point set not too long ago!) and the aforementioned Pink Cult blush.  MAC Bare Study Paint Pot as a base with the Too Faced Candy Bar palette - this sucks, but it was on sale and I used it to get Free Shipping - the shimmery champagne shade on lid, a mix of the matte Bamboo-type shade and Chocolate Soleil bronzer in the crease & the matte beige shade on browbone.  BB Black Ink gel liner winged; I've hit glass on this one! Guerlain Rouge G Brilliant in Bianca - sheer, warm pink lipstick; easy to throw on!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 22, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> FOTD...  * Becca RSSF in Shell * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Translucent * NARS ProPrime SPESB * Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded * UD Naked 1 palette - Virgin on the lid, Naked + Buck in/above the crease, Creep on the upper lashline * Prestige Total Intensity Mascara in Jet Black * MAC Blush in Pink Cult * Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Soft Nude * NYX Megashine Lipgloss in Beige  Talking of the Color Tattoos, I think my Tough as Taupe has had it. I was going to wear that one today, but as I dipped my finger in, it seemed a bit dried out. Sigh.


  My tough as taupe has always been drier than other color tattoos. I usually find if I warm it up by swirling my finger in the pot a bit, it helps and ends up applying fine.   Confession time: I totally forgot I'm on a no buy and randomly picked up mauve lip liner by nyx when I was in Harmon's getting non beauty items. At $3,50, I'm not crying about it. I think my "forgetting" means it's the new normal for me.. I'm no longer hyper focusing on being on a no buy, I'm just not buying makeup. Except this liner. Whoops ....  I have to say ... These fall collections will call for all of us to use serious level headed, critical decision making abilities! I refuse to buy anything I have a dupe or very similar color for already in my stash. I will not be suckered in by any cute potential packaging. Only truly unique and quality products will make it home with me this fall. I am on a mission!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 22, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> My tough as taupe has always been drier than other color tattoos. I usually find if I warm it up by swirling my finger in the pot a bit, it helps and ends up applying fine.


  Mine's also fairly old. I did some swirling; I may have another go.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 22, 2014)

Almost broke my no-buy the other day when I saw the collection Bobbi Brown has out for summer.  I'm pretty sure this is what my face _actually _looked like when I laid eyes on it -----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The e/s palettes are gorgeous, but I forced myself to walk away and breathe and think.  I literally have about 200 eye shadows.  (Maybe more...I should actually count them one day)  I am not even a big eye shadow person.  I wear it if I'm going to a party or a special occasion, but it's not an everyday for me.  So having 200 shades of powder eye shadows that will probably never go bad is _really _excessive.  Happy to say that after a good 3 days of inner battle, I emerged victorious with my no-buy still intact.  I have not bought any makeup since MAC's Pedro collection, and before that I did not buy any makeup since around the time of Sephora's sale and the Playland collection at MAC.  All I have bought is a replenishment of my setting powder.

  Stay strong, ladies.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 22, 2014)

Yay for determination and no-buy winning out! :cheer:  Definitely go through your eyeshadows when you get a chance. Maybe you can wittle them down to just the ones you really love and part with the rest?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 22, 2014)

I definitely need to make myself a list for all of the upcoming collections. You guys have been super inspiring! I'll probably end up waiting till it's a lot closer to release dates because I totally need to see swatches first. Though I'm already planning to skip more than buy.

I just posted how my bright red week went over in the Theme Makeup thread. Here's my recap:

*Day 15:* Wet n Wild Mega Last Lip Color in _Stoplight Red_ - staying
*Day 16:* Rimmel Lasting Finish by Kate Moss in _111_ - not sure if it's staying, it has so much slip!
*Day 17:* Revlon Super Lustrous in _Certainly Red _- keeping, for sure!
*Day 18:* Revlon Super Lustrous in _Cherries in the Snow _- keeping
*Day 19:* Rimmel Lasting Finish by Kate Moss in _01 _- keeping
*Day 20:* MAC _Head in the Clouds_- definitely keeping! It's _*so* good!!_
*Day 21:* Nothing, _again_...


----------



## mel33t (Jun 23, 2014)

*30 Days of Lipstick/30 Days of Blush Challenge Update:*

Day 1: MAC Creme Cup, NARS Blush in Love
Day 2: YSL Sheer Candy #9, Clinique Cheek Pop Blush in Poppy
Day 3: Benefits Coralista lipgloss, Buxom blush in Breathless (_guys... try this blush, it's amazing for summer)_
Day 4: Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait _(one of my holy grail lipsticks)_, Tarte Blush in Carefree _(another AMAZING blush, seriously, gives such a great glow to the cheeks)_
Day 5: Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle, Tom Ford blush in Lust _(I actually don't really enjoy this blush, I don't think it's very pigmented and it tends to fade after an hour or so... I'm going to give it away/swap/sell it)_
Day 6: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy, Tarte blush in Achiote
Day 7: NARS Roman Holiday with NARS Easy Lover lipgloss, MAC Sunset Beach _(this combination was awesome! Sunset Beach stayed on from six am until about four when I noticed signs of fading. I'm so glad I purchased this baby, I'm in love!!)_
Day 8: MAC Bombshell, MAC Peaches and Cream
Day 9: MAC Rose Lily, NYX Rose Garden (_this blush is soo pretty)_
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hubba Hubba, MAC Cheeky Bugger Blush _(this was a total off day for me - I didn't like the lipstick at all, I'm tossing it). _
Day 11: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Liberte, Jouer Blush in Peach Bouquet
Day 12: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance, MAC Blush in Pinch O' Peach
Day 13: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart, Tarte Blush in Doll Face
Day 14: Bite Lipstick in Bouquet, Jouer Peony Blush
_The next few days I was dealing with a chemical burn on my face from using a spot treatment so I just didn't wear makeup to let it breathe. So days 15 & 16 were skips for me. _
Day 17: Revlon Butter Lipstick in Pink Lemonade, no blush

  Day 18: Bobbi Brown lip gloss in Nectar, NARS final cut blush (_OMG THIS BLUSH!!! )_




  Day 19: MAC Coral Bliss with Stila Apricot gloss, MUG Smitten blush 

  Today's day 20... I have ten days left!! I'm thinking of wearing something super natural today. Probably Tarte Exposed and then a NARS lipstick... 

  As far as my no-buy goes... I sort of had a slip up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's not major, and it's justified - at least in my head. Yesterday my boyfriend wanted to go shopping (I know, so weird) and because he knows that I'm on a no-buy he suggested the outlets because there is no Sephora or MAC or any makeup store... except for the CCO. But I've been in that one and I could never find what I was looking for... so I wasn't worried. Well, we're walking along and he sees the store and says we should go in. His exact words were "It's good practice for you to not buy things that you want." Tough love. And everything was going extremely well until I glanced down and saw a quad with a beautiful bronze-y eye shadow. I picked it up... and low and behold, *it was Call Me Bubbles which I had been searching for since Christmas!* I got super excited and purchased it. It was $28.75 total, which is way less then I would've paid had I gotten it on eBay. The bf didn't even stop me because he said my face "lit up" when I saw the back of the quad. There were tons of other things in that store I picked up and wanted and I put them back knowing that I did not need them. But when I saw this it was like finding a $20 bill in your jeans. I couldn't not get it. 

  I'm not going to let the slip up stop me from continuing my quest though. My goal is to make it until A Novel Romance releases. That's really the only collection I'm interested in so far, maybe the Simpsons too... but everything else contains colors I really don't wear or will never wear (i.e. a super opaque nacho cheese orange gloss).


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

Progress Summary : 11 OUT : 17 KEEP

Day 1 25/05: Revlon Romantic Kissable Balm Stain - umm its going i like the color but have other pencil formulas I prefer, this one is gone - OUT
Day 2 26/05: L'Oreal Glossy Balm Sin on Peach - love the color but made my lips sore, this one is gone - OUT
Day 3 27/05: Revlon Honey Kissable Balm Stain - I think this is going to go to, its not the best on me. - OUT
Day 4 28/05: Rimmel Kate Moss Lasting Finish Lipstick in 20 - its a better color,it looks good now my hair is back to its natural cool dark brown shade, the perfect clash. - KEEP
Day 5 29/05: Rimmel Moisture Renew 130 Oxford Street Fushia, its not fushisa, but an amped up version of mac creme cup, me likely so it stays - KEEP
Day 6 30/05: Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in 02 - basic light tint in a moisturizing formula - KEEP
Day 7 31/05: Lancome Rouge in Love in Rouge in Love, red perfection - KEEP
Day 8 01/06: Skipped no lipstick today just Nivea Balm in Honey & Milk - hangover day from the previous night 
Day 9 02/06: Nivea Soft Rose Lip Balm - not sure I like this, I don't think it sits very naturally on my lips - OUT
Day 10 03/06: Topshop Gloss Ink in Sugar Rush - its a keeper I love this formula a lot and this is a great everyday color - KEEP
Day 11 04/06: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 55 Romantic - This is love an nearly finished, in fact its would be finished if not for these challenges, so leaving it on my desk to top up during the day - KEEP
Day 12 05/06: Rimmel Moisture Renew Vintage Pink - I love this formula but this color is off on my a touch too purple to be a MLBB, it looks grey unfortunately it is an OUT
Day 13 06/06: Shu Uemura Supreme Shine PK 356, I picked out the 4 of these I never wear for this challenge, this is the least glittery and I like this one, its staying - KEEP
Day 14 07/06: Bourjois Rouge Velvet Edition in Framborise - Softer than the other 2 colors I own definitely more wearable for work - KEEP
Day 15 08/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Fushisaristic - Glossy, non sticky soft pink - KEEP
Day 16 09/06: Soap & Glory Mother Pucker Gloss Stick in Nudist - glossy soft beige, nude but not washed out nude - KEEP
Day 17 10/06: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart - its a keep, I was hoping to get rid of this but I put it on this morning and was reminded why I like it so much - KEEP
Day 18 11/06: Shu Uemura Shine Supreme in WN256, a lovely plumy rose pink, just nervous about the shimmer, lips are hanging on OK to condition so far - KEEP
Day 19 12/06: Bourjois Shine Edition 1,2,3, Soleil, hmm these featured in round 1 and got to stay, I still quiet like them but not enough to keep - OUT
Day 20 13/06: Bourjois Shine Edition Rose XOXO, again this sneaked pass round one which surprised me because of the glitter, I really like it this morning but that pesky glitter !!!! - OUT
Day 21 14/06: Skipped bad hay fever made me miserable and I couldn't be bothered!
Day 22 15/06: Tom Ford Lipstick - Indian Rose - lovely color, lovely formula, not sure worth the price tag - KEEP
Day 23 16:06: Laura Mercier Gel Lip color Heartbreaker - formula was good color was good - KEEP
Day 24 17:06: Rimmel Moisture Renew - lets get naked - I hate the packaging love the formula good peachy nude on me - KEEP
Day 25 18/06: L'Oreal Extraordinaire in Fushia Drama - really cool blue hot pink - KEEP
Day 26 19/06: L'Oreal Extraordinaire in Rouge Soprano - soft red glossy and opaque - KEEP
Day 27 20/06: No7 Lip Color Blooming Pink - really light cool pink a little bit chalky and barbie like, I like the formula but this color isn't me - OUT
Day 28 21/06: L'Oreal Extraordinaire Tangerine Sonate - I already know I love the formula but me and orange are not friends, I struggle to find one that works - OUT
Day 29 22/06: Rimmel Lasting Finish Kate Moss in 31 - too drying, too dark, its not love - OUT
Day 30 23/06: Soap & Glory Matte Lipstick in Pom Pom - too drying and again the color is too dark - OUT

Round 2 is complete! I had 2 skip days when my hay fever was bad and I hibernated away from the make up. Out of 28 different lip products 11 are fails which will be finding new homes and 17 keeps, that means that this round has been successful with 40% leaving the collection.

I did think about doing a round 3 - but with only 7 days until I want to re-do my inventory I want to continue to work on slimming down the stash to check on my progress!

I have finished my dog sitting too, so now about to report on how I got on with my slim line make up bag whilst I was away!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 23, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Almost broke my no-buy the other day when I saw the collection Bobbi Brown has out for summer.  I'm pretty sure this is what my face _actually _looked like when I laid eyes on it ----->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's fantastic!! Sounds like you're really rocking it! Great job passing on the BB palettes.. I bet that feels amazing! Sometimes all it takes is a few days of thinking about something and the delay will get rid of those cravings.

@mel33t That's great that you finally got your hands on the CMB quad. I know a lot of people have been trying to hunt that one down. I would have probably done the same thing in your position. At least you were able to pass on everything else! That's great practice.

@charlotte366 looking forward to hearing about how your travel bag went!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

Here is my progress report on my slim line make up bag whilst I was dog sitting for my friend, when I packed there were some last minute changes too!

I deliberately tried to pack light as I don't want to carry to much around and it means I have to experiment with what I did take! The only exception to this is the lip products as I didn't want to take a break from my challenge so I pre-selected the final 10 products which were part of round 2 of the challenge.

Primer: LM Foundation Primer sample size - this came and I used it a couple of times not every day though
Foundation: Rimmel Wake Me Up Foundation in Ivory - this got replaced at the last minute with YSL Teinte Touche Foundation in BR20 and has been used everyday, the coverage is enough and It has helped put this one closer to being finished, only 25% remaining now!
Concealer: Estee Lauder Double Wear Concealer in Light - this got used under my eyes and round my nose, works well for both purposes in the summer, going to keep this out and try to use up!
Powder: MAC MSFN Light - fallen back in love with this to set my foundation - I was trying to use it up! - This got used when it was hot or I needed more coverage/longevity - again keeping this out to try to use up!

Bronzer: Bourjois Delice de Poudre Bronzer (Chocolate bar one!) - used everyday, i think this is a first for me and bronzer! light enough to just add a hint of color as the foundation is a touch pale for me at the moment.
Highlighter: Bourjois White Gold Chocolate Bar Highligher - think its been discontinued now - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i don't normally bother with highlighter but again its been a daily companion and I love the effect!
Blusher: I want to take MAC Lovechild, but its in my mac blush palette so taking Becca Flowerchild instead as a powder option and Max factor cream blush in Murano - the cream blush didn't get packed, but I have used the becca blush everyday aside from the day the new hourglass blush purchase arrived! The becca needs a lighter hand than MAC lovecloud, but the colour is super similar and I think the becca one lasts longer too!

Mascara: Maybelline Cat Eyes Colossal in Black - used daily, its nearing the end of its life, but i like the effect and the lack of smudging this one gives in the heat.
Eyeshadow Primer: Nars Smudgeproof Primer - used everytime I wore shadow
Cream Eyshadow: Estee Lauder Double wear Stay in Place Shadow in Cafe Au Lait - used a couple of times when I wanted a light sweep of color and as a base.
Powder Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 2 palette only....eekk! - I also took 1 NYX trio, both got used but I didn't actually enjoy the naked palette that much.
Eyeliner: L'Oreal Superliner in Black - I also took 2 rimmel eyeliners in nude and bronze and a MUFE pencil in brown. I only actually used the black liquid, so i don't need to pack this many next time!

Brow Pencil & Gel: Revlon dual ended brow Fantasy pencil and gel in brunette - I coped with just this fine, going to carry one with this one I think until its finished as the pencil is only short!

Lip products:
1. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Fushia Drama
2. Shu Uemura Shine Supreme - PK??? - Didn't get worn due to new purchases!
3. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Rouge Soprano
4. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Tangerine Sonate
5. Guerlain Rouge G - Rose Desir - Didn't get worn due to new purchases!
6. Guerlain Rouge G - Fushia Delice - Didn't get worn due to new purchases!
7. No7 Ltd edition lipstick - blooming Pink
8. Rimmel Moisture Renew - Lets Get Naked
9. Rimmel Lasting Finish Lipstick - Kate Moss 31
10. Soap & Glory Powdercoat Matte Lipstick - Pom Pom

So what did I learn?
Well I don't need loads of different options for every day, I coped just fine with minimal blush, bronzer, highlighter and base choices - the options I chose could be tailored to suit different looks and skin condition, i.e light foundation but a full cover concealer for emergency breakouts etc. I didn't miss all my blushers but I am looking forward to playing with them tonight and for the rest of the week.

I can cope with using the same products day in day out for over a week, which will help me to use up a few bits and pieces, which has to be the focus for the next 3 months of my low buy challenge.

I also learnt that I don't even like my Naked 2 palette, and this was my favorite out of the 3! This is going in the pile with the other 2 which i want to sell. The 2 shades I really love I already have dupes of in either my MAC palette or my other single eye shadows and if i need a good travel option I have the LM palette I picked up at Christmas.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Warning! **This might be a long post.** I wanted to list out my thought process for myself on the new collections. I'm going to save a copy so I can refer back to it when collections come around. Feel free to skip ahead if this kind of stuff isn't your thing.
> 
> The good news is that out of 8 new collections, only 2 are even remotely interesting to me. The bad news is that they're really really interesting..
> 
> ...


  haha @veronikawithak I am pleased to see just careful thought and deliberation! I saw the sudden release of collections information the other day and for the first time in ages I wrote a list! i have been whittling it away and below are my early thoughts!

  When I first got into MAC (Hello kitty collection so 2008 ?) I didn't have a lot of money and I used to make a list and stick with it. Then I got in the habit of expanding that list and then I kind of went off MAC in 2010/2011 and focused on other brands, but my spending increased. I haven't bought huge amounts of MAC since then, just the odd couple of bits etc as I have seen them. Part of this for me has been by completely avoiding the colour collection threads at times and I had some MAC bits that weren't great quality which put me off.

  My 2 most major MAC hauls in recent times have been the original tres cheek collection release and huggables this year.

  I am feeling pretty overwhelmed by all the new fall collections following the visit to the color collections threads. I have been struggling to focus on what I might actually want and use and those which I am just craving. I really fear losing control again and undoing all the work I have done in the first half of the year. i have fallen off the band wagon a couple of times but I have learned greater control and restraint and I want to continue to operate within those principles.

  My current list is as follows:

  A Novel Romance: August 21


 *Fun Ending - soft neutral peach satin blush* - I have Melba, Cream Soda, and Flatter Me Pearlmatte.. not sure if I need this but the swatches look gorgeous.. and the hype about the formula is sucking me in.

 *Myself - soft shimmery nude beige lustre lipstick *- Siren Song is the only similar color I have and I wear that to death.. I think I'd wear this a lot too. Also looked at swatches since it's a re-promote and I'm happy with them.

 	A Novel Romance - light cool mid-tone pink cremesheen lipstick - Might try this on in store. _Edit: cremesheens and me don't see eye to eye so why was i considering it ?_

 	Yield To Love - mid-tone rose cremesheen (ol) lipstick - _Edit: cremesheens and me don't see eye to eye so why was i considering it ?_

 
  Nasty Gal: September 4 - SKIP!

  Simpsons: September 4 - potentially both blushes ? not really sure yet blush is my weakness!

  Artificially Wild: September 4


 *Pink Cult - midtone neutral pink blush *- Been waiting for a re-promote of this one.. not sure I need it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	Artificial Earth - soft mauve nude satin eyeshadow - this is me all over and it if its anything like Shale its mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	Stony - soft grey concrete satin eyeshadow - The only grey's I have are Copperplate & Smoke & Diamonds so if this is different enough I might get it.

 	Marsh - soft mid-tone olive green satin eyeshadow - 

 
  The neutral blushes, and "soft" eyeshadows in satin formulas are particularly tempting to me. I can't remember the last time I was excited about LE eyeshadows.

  Rocky Horror: October 2 - SKIP!

  Brooke Shields: October 2 - SKIP! I want the eyeshadow palette but I am not letting myself have it!

  Kinky Boots: October 9 - SKIP! 

  Matte Lip: October 9 - SKIP!

  So potentially its 4 blushes, 1 ;lipstick and 3 eyeshadows. In order to further place some limits on control on the situation as I really fear losing my control this autumn I am capping my hauls from all the above listed collections at 5 items.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 23, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> [COLOR=181818]Here is my progress report on my slim line make up bag whilst I was dog sitting for my friend, when I packed there were some last minute changes too![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I deliberately tried to pack light as I don't want to carry to much around and it means I have to experiment with what I did take! The only exception to this is the lip products as I didn't want to take a break from my challenge so I pre-selected the final 10 products which were part of round 2 of the challenge.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Primer: LM Foundation Primer sample size - [COLOR=800080]this came and I used it a couple of times not every day though[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Foundation: Rimmel Wake Me Up Foundation in Ivory - [COLOR=800080]this got replaced at the last minute with YSL Teinte Touche Foundation in BR20 and has been used everyday, the coverage is enough and It has helped put this one closer to being finished, only 25% remaining now![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Concealer: Estee Lauder Double Wear Concealer in Light - [COLOR=800080]this got used under my eyes and round my nose, works well for both purposes in the summer, going to keep this out and try to use up![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Powder: MAC MSFN Light - fallen back in love with this to set my foundation - I was trying to use it up! - [COLOR=800080]This got used when it was hot or I needed more coverage/longevity - again keeping this out to try to use up![/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Bronzer: Bourjois Delice de Poudre Bronzer (Chocolate bar one!)[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]- used everyday, i think this is a first for me and bronzer! light enough to just add a hint of color as the foundation is a touch pale for me at the moment.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Highlighter: Bourjois White Gold Chocolate Bar Highligher - think its been discontinued now -    [COLOR=800080]i don't normally bother with highlighter but again its been a daily companion and I love the effect![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Blusher: I want to take MAC Lovechild, but its in my mac blush palette so taking Becca Flowerchild instead as a powder option and Max factor cream blush in Murano [COLOR=800080]- the cream blush didn't get packed, but I have used the becca blush everyday aside from the day the new hourglass blush purchase arrived! The becca needs a lighter hand than MAC lovecloud, but the colour is super similar and I think the becca one lasts longer too![/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Mascara: Maybelline Cat Eyes Colossal in Black - [COLOR=800080]used daily, its nearing the end of its life, but i like the effect and the lack of smudging this one gives in the heat.[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Eyeshadow Primer: Nars Smudgeproof Primer - [COLOR=4B0082]used everytime I wore shadow[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Cream Eyshadow: Estee Lauder Double wear Stay in Place Shadow in Cafe Au Lait [COLOR=800080]- used a couple of times when I wanted a light sweep of color and as a base.[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Powder Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 2 palette only....eekk! [COLOR=800080]- I also took 1 NYX trio, both got used but I didn't actually enjoy the naked palette that much.[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Eyeliner: L'Oreal Superliner in Black [COLOR=800080]- I also took 2 rimmel eyeliners in nude and bronze and a MUFE pencil in brown. I only actually used the black liquid, so i don't need to pack this many next time![/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Brow Pencil & Gel: Revlon dual ended brow Fantasy pencil and gel in brunette [COLOR=800080]- I coped with just this fine, going to carry one with this one I think until its finished as the pencil is only short![/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Lip products:[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]1. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Fushia Drama[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]2. Shu Uemura Shine Supreme - PK??? [COLOR=800080]- Didn't get worn due to new purchases![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]3. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Rouge Soprano[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]4. L'Oreal Extraordinaire Liquid Lipstick - Tangerine Sonate[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]5. Guerlain Rouge G - Rose Desir [COLOR=800080]- Didn't get worn due to new purchases![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]6. Guerlain Rouge G - Fushia Delice [COLOR=800080]- Didn't get worn due to new purchases![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]7. No7 Ltd edition lipstick - blooming Pink[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]8. Rimmel Moisture Renew - Lets Get Naked[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]9. Rimmel Lasting Finish Lipstick - Kate Moss 31[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]10. Soap & Glory Powdercoat Matte Lipstick - Pom Pom[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]So what did I learn?[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]Well I don't need loads of different options for every day, I coped just fine with minimal blush, bronzer, highlighter and base choices - the options I chose could be tailored to suit different looks and skin condition, i.e light foundation but a full cover concealer for emergency breakouts etc. I didn't miss all my blushers but I am looking forward to playing with them tonight and for the rest of the week.[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]I can cope with using the same products day in day out for over a week, which will help me to use up a few bits and pieces, which has to be the focus for the next 3 months of my low buy challenge.[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]I also learnt that I don't even like my Naked 2 palette, and this was my favorite out of the 3! This is going in the pile with the other 2 which i want to sell. The 2 shades I really love I already have dupes of in either my MAC palette or my other single eye shadows and if i need a good travel option I have the LM palette I picked up at Christmas.[/COLOR]


  This was very helpful! I am leaving tomorrow for a 4 day business trip and was packing my makeup last night. It's funny you mentioned the LM palette because I have the original one from 2 years ago and that's what I chose to take with me. I don't use it that often any more - although I used it a TON that first year and have hit pan on cafe au lait - but I love it for traveling because it's compact, matte & shimmer, perfect work colors that can be smoked up. The browns are also good for brows in a pinch. And the sturdy packaging leaves me confident it will survive the trip.   I'm trying to travel light. My travel makeup bag consists of: Foundation: Estée Lauder double wear that i put into a sample pot Concealer: Mac Pro long wear, also in a sample pot, for under eye and spot concealing Powder: rimmel stay matte Blush: milani luminoso and Mac warm soul Eye primer: Maybelline cream matte color tattoo from the limited edition collection last year Shadows: Laura mercier artists palette Liner: rimmel liquid liner pen (very good!! I'm bad at traditional liquid liner) Mascara: benefit they're real sample  Brows: Maybelline define a brow Rim liner: tarte liner in black Bronzer: Mac hibiscus kiss  Lip liner: rimmel east end snob and milani clear Anti feathering Lipstick: Mac angel, wet n wild swerve, Mac dodgy girl and milani nude creme   The only item I'm considering adding is my hourglass lighting palette for subtle highlighting and setting my under eye area. I'm nervous about something happening to it though.  I also probably am being risky bringing dodgy girl but I love it!! Skipping glosses because I'm not checking my luggage and don't want to fit them in my "liquids" carry on bag.   Will report back on how I do with these basics on my trip!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Will report back on how I do with these basics on my trip!


  The only thing i might change if i was you is only take the invisible lipliner unless of course you use them to change the colours of the lipsticks you are taking. other than that it looks a good mix!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ladies I am starting to list my spare stuff tonight in the team low buy swap/sale thread, after 6 months of low buy I can really see some bits that just get no love. its post #24 if anyone wants to pop over and have a look!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 23, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> haha @veronikawithak I am pleased to see just careful thought and deliberation! I saw the sudden release of collections information the other day and for the first time in ages I wrote a list! i have been whittling it away and below are my early thoughts!
> 
> When I first got into MAC (Hello kitty collection so 2008 ?) I didn't have a lot of money and I used to make a list and stick with it. Then I got in the habit of expanding that list and then I kind of went off MAC in 2010/2011 and focused on other brands, but my spending increased. I haven't bought huge amounts of MAC since then, just the odd couple of bits etc as I have seen them. Part of this for me has been by completely avoiding the colour collection threads at times and I had some MAC bits that weren't great quality which put me off.
> 
> ...


  Thank you! Nice list! Good work on putting a 5 item cap.. I thought about doing that but I can't narrow down past 6 on AW right now. I've cut down my initial list by 5 items, but now I'm thinking I might want Pink Sprinkles from the Simpsons collection.. it's hard to know without seeing swatches. And I would like to avoid getting 3 blushes so close together! At this point I feel like I don't want to part with anything else but hopefully I can narrow things down later. I did check for similar colors of the eyeshadows and lipglosses in other brands but I couldn't find anything that came close enough to the descriptions. The only eyeshadows that would be close were more shimmery or metallic finishes. 

  I like your "I want the eyeshadow palette but I am not letting myself have it!" comment.. A nice reminder that we do not have to buy everything we want just because we want it. I need to remember that!

@charlotte366 and @Sandy072 loved your thoughts on your travel makeup bags!! It's interesting seeing what the essentials are for everyone.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 23, 2014)

OMG, there really is sooo much coming up. My resolve will also be tested for sure! Essay time...  My current lists... I'll see just how bad the situation is once I've written them all out!  Lorde - still waiting for this in the UK, pretty sure I want it  Moody Blooms  - Black Ivy, getting this for sure  - Artistic License, maybe   - Deep Fixation, probably, need to check comparison swatches  - Hidden Motive, maybe  - Green Room, maybe I think it's likely that I'll be able to limit myself to 2 shadows once I see more swatches  A Novel Romance Collection   - lipsticks: Myself, Lingering Kiss, Good Kisser, Yield to Love   - gloss: Wanting More, Pure Fiction, Reckless Desire, Bared for You  - A Novel Romance quad (pretty much definite)  - An Amorous Adventure quad (maybe, but have one of these and 2 of the others are perm so no, skipping it)  - A Passionate Quest quad (highly likely)  - fluidline pencils - Atomic Ore (a gold liner has been on my list all year anyway, so a good way to try these out)  - blush: both!  Artificially Wild   - eyeshadows: all! Artificial Earth most likely, followed by Stony, Marsh & Natural Wilderness in that order  - blush: Next to Skin, Pink Cult  - CCB: Breaking Ground (I've resisted any CCBs so far, but this sounds right up my alley)  The Simpsons - probably skip, amazingly. Will look at the blushes, nothing else sounds appealing.   Brooke Shields Beauty Icon - skipping I think, the ES x15 palette was tempting until I realised I have 4 of the colours already  Rocky Horror Picture Show   - lipstick: the raspberry wine colour sounds great, but might be too dark for me; vivid bluish red might also work but likely to be too similar to things I already have - blush: maybe - nail polish - Bad Fairy is a must, been lemming this for an age  The Matte Lip  - several of these l/s sound tempting colour-wise, but I need to assess whether I really like mattes enough to bother with them  Joey Arias - probably skip, not enough info to know yet Veluxe Pearlfusion - skip Spring Trend Forecast - might be a good opportunity to dabble my toes in the CC pool (& get a smaller amount of each of a selection of colours vs buying a full size one) but realistically probably skip Viva Glam Rihanna 2 - probably skip, can't really see the colour working on me Casual Colour  - perm products so no rush even if I do want to buy Nasty Gal - need more info, probably skip Studio Sculpt - skip Ultimate Collection - need more info, probably skip Kinky Boots - need more info  Hmm, not completely horrific, lots of stuff I'm pretty certain I can skip from the get-go. ANR is undoubtedly my danger collection. I've already reached my supposed gloss limit for the year, but those ones sound so nice I will find it hard to resist if they're true to description. The lipsticks will probably prove easier to skip in the end. The quads though!   I have a LOT of blushes on my maybe list over the next few months so that needs careful thought. Plus quite a few shadows, although I've only bought 3 (all ED, from AA) so far this year so I'm not TOO worried if I end up with most on my list, so long as they aren't dupes for anything I already have.   Luckily I'm reasonably good (and getting better all the time) at trimming my list down once I see swatches. I know some people in Europe get irritated by how much later we usually get collections, but I am really thankful for it, makes life much easier for me personally.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 23, 2014)

So I finally went to the upcoming MAC collections thread and went through each collection from now till October.

  June was an ok month for me spending-wise. A few splurges here and there on more luxury items with room for just one thing from the Moody Blooms Collection: _Moody Blooms_. I haven't ordered it just yet because I'm trying to decide if I should forgo online shopping after my EL _Crystal Baby_ arrived broken (the latest in a long line of screw ups from UPS/USPS). Not sure...
*Moody Blooms:* 1 lipstick

  July will be a full skip!

  Skipping most of August, too, with the possible exception of A Novel Romance. My eyes seem to permanently be fixed on the lipsticks _Lingering Kiss_ and _Good Kisser_, as well as _Animal Instincts_ though swatches and formula performance will make/break this for me.
*A Novel Romance:* 2 lipsticks, 1 blush

  Skipping most of September's collections except for Artificially Wild, again, because of the lipsticks, and The Simpsons because of the packaging/_Pink Sprinkles_ and _Sideshow You_ (mostly packaging).  
*Artificially Wild: *1 or 2 lipsticks *IF* they'll suit me - I'm looking at _Siss_ and _Icon_
*The Simpsons:* 2 blushes

  October is so far away but right now I'm kind of interested in The Matte Lip Collection, though truthfully mattes and me don't normally work out so well. _Fleeting Romance_ also sounds really pretty, so...
*The Matte Lip Collection:* 8 lipsticks, 1 blush

*Total Lipstick:* 13 (yikes!)
*Total Blush: *4

  I will _definitely_ be bringing that number down. I'm trying to keep my lipstick total below 100 and with those additions I'd be nearing 200.


----------



## liba (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So I finally went to the upcoming MAC collections thread and went through each collection from now till October.
> 
> June was an ok month for me spending-wise. A few splurges here and there on more luxury items with room for just one thing from the Moody Blooms Collection: _Moody Blooms_. I haven't ordered it just yet because I'm trying to decide if I should forgo online shopping after my EL _Crystal Baby_ arrived broken (the latest in a long line of screw ups from UPS/USPS). Not sure...
> *Moody Blooms:* 1 lipstick
> ...


  If you don't like how mattes turn out on you or how they're hard on your lips, why even consider getting the whole collection? Maybe just get the one or two colors that you'd wear, even though they're matte?

  If you can shop in person, you may be able to really cut down on Artificially Wild, since trying on a bunch of nudes back to back, you can really see which would really work and which are just so-so.  Same goes for every collection, really, but nudes in particular can be so personal. 

  Finally, if you're buying the Simpsons blushes mostly just for the packaging, like you're saying, you don't really need both for that. Personally, I'm skipping them both, even if the packaging is fun, just because I seriously have enough blushes in those colors. It'll be a surprise if I wind up with either.

  Good luck on your low-buy!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks @liba! Like I said, I'm kind of interested in the collection so all of the colors sound nice right now. I'll be bringing the number way down and since it's only June and the collection doesn't come out till October, there's plenty of time for that to happen! This is just my first round of "ALL THE THINGS!" 

  The more I look at _Icon_, the more conflicted I get! Not sure how brown it'll pull on me but we'll see come September when I can test it in-store. I'm also kind of interested in _Tanarama _thanks to @veronikawithak!

  And I know buying for LE packaging is the worst! But if it's adorable, I just might not be able to help myself. I love The Simpsons and I only have two MAC blushes (gasp!)


----------



## liba (Jun 23, 2014)

So, I'm not on a strict low buy, but I'm getting to the point with my collection where it's time to be very smart about what to get going forward.

  MAC's been improving certain products lately, like light colored standard blush, that I used to easily avoid, because I never liked the texture. Well, now the texture issues I had have been fixed and I can see myself wanting to buy new blushes that I already have similar ones in other formulas. For example, I always loved Mineralize blushes for the way they sat on my skin, but now that the standard blushes are starting to do the same thing, plus last longer - do I ditch all my MBs and buy dupes in the new formulas, just skip the new ones for a while (there's so little chance I'll ever hit pan on a lot of my MBs - they last forever. 

  Up to now, I've just mostly been resisting. Sharon's blush was better than Lovecloud, but I skipped it, because I DO have Lovecloud and others and don't even wear them very frequently of late. Same thing for the new hot pink blush from Moody Blooms. It's seriously gorgeous and applies like a dream, but I have a couple of hot pinks and I only wear them in the summer and certain evening looks, so SKIP (I'll be thinking about it, though. lol) 

  There are only 3 blushes I'm interested in in the fall collections (the beige one from AW and the two from ANR) but hey, it's not like I don't already have a few really nice neutral blushes - Bareness and At Dusk are closer to hitting pan than pretty much any of my other blushes, since my heavily used MBs still are going strong. 

  So what do you all think? Get rid of perfectly nice MBs because new, improved formulas are on the way? Resist similar but better ones? Keep everything and worry about it another day? I don't have as many blushes as I do lipsticks, that's for sure, but I really don't need the pile to grow bigger right now. Even still, I do love my "new & improved" - I've been wearing Pleasure Model EDB lately and it's been PERFECT (it wasn't this perfect when I first got it when I was paler). I had similar, but none of the others look as good and that is the god's honest truth.

  dilemmas, dilemmas - looking forward to everyone's feedback!


----------



## liba (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks @liba! Like I said, I'm kind of interested in the collection so all of the colors sound nice right now. I'll be bringing the number way down and since it's only June and the collection doesn't come out till October, there's plenty of time for that to happen! This is just my first round of "ALL THE THINGS!"
> 
> The more I look at _Icon_, the more conflicted I get! Not sure how brown it'll pull on me but we'll see come September when I can test it in-store. I'm also kind of interested in _Tanarama _thanks to @veronikawithak!
> 
> And I know buying for LE packaging is the worst! But if it's adorable, I just might not be able to help myself. I love The Simpsons and I only have two MAC blushes (gasp!)


  You're lucky to have a store nearby so it's easy to try things on first. That's seriously the best way. I always buy in-store, and have gone only to the same store for years and that really pays off…everyone knows me and takes really great care of me and getting LE products is never a problem, since they know they can count on me to buy everything I say I want and will do stuff like wait to get my things until after the release, if it'd help the store's sales figures for an event instead. I've made some great personal friends too, who I hang out with socially and that's been the best part, 100%. 

  Try Icon in person - it's been a long time since I've seen it in person, but if I recall correctly, it has more depth of color to it compared to Tanarama - you see more contrast between the rich base color and the paler highlight of the frost, so it makes the lips look more volumetric. Tanarama is more all of one color, between the base and the frost, so it's a bit flatter looking. It's also a bit cooler too, if my memory serves me. I always like Tanarama in the tube, but never cared for it enough on my lips to buy it. Icon is a stronger look, if the color works for you. I used to borrow Icon from a friend a zillion years ago, but it was during my era of not wearing much makeup.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 23, 2014)

liba said:


> So, I'm not on a strict low buy, but I'm getting to the point with my collection where it's time to be very smart about what to get going forward.
> 
> MAC's been improving certain products lately, like light colored standard blush, that I used to easily avoid, because I never liked the texture. Well, now the texture issues I had have been fixed and I can see myself wanting to buy new blushes that I already have similar ones in other formulas. For example, I always loved Mineralize blushes for the way they sat on my skin, but now that the standard blushes are starting to do the same thing, plus last longer - do I ditch all my MBs and buy dupes in the new formulas, just skip the new ones for a while (there's so little chance I'll ever hit pan on a lot of my MBs - they last forever.
> 
> ...


 
  I would say skip the blush for Moody Blooms. Definitely. There are a lot of permanent colors like it from different brands and if you have something similar - it's not going to be that unique. 

  For the other ones, wait on the on swatches to be 100% sure. Since going through my collection I'm much more aware of what I have and you may already have something similar. Just because they're new formulas doesn't mean you can't get the ones you have to work for you! 

  I would keep the old blushes and use them. Why get rid of something that you liked and used? I would try to resist the similar ones as much as you can, I know that's really difficult to do and as a self proclaimed blush hoarder my advice may not be the best. But I'm not touching Moody Blooms which is a huge accomplishment for me. I am skipping everything in that collection. ANR may be a different story but again it depends on swatches. 

  EDBs are a completely different finish in my mind. I think those are worth the splurge. 

  My best advice would be if you see something you really want... from the swatches of course. Just back away for a day or two and come back. Really think if you want it. If you do, then go for it. There's no harm in one more blush - it's only when it's one more blush every other week. 

  Good luck!!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 23, 2014)

BTW ... I started to make my makeup inventory Excel sheet. 
  This is going to be quite a daunting task. The tallys stand below!

  Primer: 4
  BB Cream: 3
  Foundation: 9
  Concealer: 3
  Powder: 2
  Setting Powder (i.e. Hourglass): 4
  Bronzer: 15 (But two of those are sample sizes)

  ... Highlighters and MSF's are next on my list. Oh boy.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks @liba ! Like I said, I'm kind of interested in the collection so all of the colors sound nice right now. I'll be bringing the number way down and since it's only June and the collection doesn't come out till October, there's plenty of time for that to happen! This is just my first round of "ALL THE THINGS!"   The more I look at _Icon_, the more conflicted I get! Not sure how brown it'll pull on me but we'll see come September when I can test it in-store. I'm also kind of interested in _Tanarama _thanks to @veronikawithak !  And I know buying for LE packaging is the worst! But if it's adorable, I just might not be able to help myself. I love The Simpsons and I only have two MAC blushes (gasp!)


  Didn't mean to give anyone lemmings for Tanarama! So sorry if I did. I just thought it'd be nice to have one frosty layering color rather than buying multiple frost lipsticks.  It was my low buy way of skipping Icon and whatever frosts come out in the future if I can dupe them at home by mixing.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> BTW ... I started to make my makeup inventory Excel sheet.   *Keep at it ! This is what I did and I am re doing mine at the weekend to see how it's moved after 3 months, *


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Didn't mean to give anyone lemmings for Tanarama! So sorry if I did. I just thought it'd be nice to have one frosty layering color rather than buying multiple frost lipsticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not at all! I'd just never heard of it and it looked pretty. I've added it to my to-swatch/potential B2M list.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 23, 2014)

liba said:


> You're lucky to have a store nearby so it's easy to try things on first. That's seriously the best way. I always buy in-store, and have gone only to the same store for years and that really pays off…everyone knows me and takes really great care of me and getting LE products is never a problem, since they know they can count on me to buy everything I say I want and will do stuff like wait to get my things until after the release, if it'd help the store's sales figures for an event instead. I've made some great personal friends too, who I hang out with socially and that's been the best part, 100%.
> 
> Try Icon in person - it's been a long time since I've seen it in person, but if I recall correctly, it has more depth of color to it compared to Tanarama - you see more contrast between the rich base color and the paler highlight of the frost, so it makes the lips look more volumetric. Tanarama is more all of one color, between the base and the frost, so it's a bit flatter looking. It's also a bit cooler too, if my memory serves me. I always like Tanarama in the tube, but never cared for it enough on my lips to buy it. Icon is a stronger look, if the color works for you. I used to borrow Icon from a friend a zillion years ago, but it was during my era of not wearing much makeup.


  So helpful, thank you! If I can pull off _Icon_ I'll be glad because it sounds like a great shade. Only recently have I started getting into frosts so they're all very new to me. New, and slightly terrifying lol.

  Also, it's awesome that you've been able to build those relationships. My store has had pretty high turnover over the years but I'm glad to be able to recognize _some_ faces. Maybe one day I'll have my own MAC bff.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 23, 2014)

liba said:


> So, I'm not on a strict low buy, but I'm getting to the point with my collection where it's time to be very smart about what to get going forward.  MAC's been improving certain products lately, like light colored standard blush, that I used to easily avoid, because I never liked the texture. Well, now the texture issues I had have been fixed and I can see myself wanting to buy new blushes that I already have similar ones in other formulas. For example, I always loved Mineralize blushes for the way they sat on my skin, but now that the standard blushes are starting to do the same thing, plus last longer - do I ditch all my MBs and buy dupes in the new formulas, just skip the new ones for a while (there's so little chance I'll ever hit pan on a lot of my MBs - they last forever.   Up to now, I've just mostly been resisting. Sharon's blush was better than Lovecloud, but I skipped it, because I DO have Lovecloud and others and don't even wear them very frequently of late. Same thing for the new hot pink blush from Moody Blooms. It's seriously gorgeous and applies like a dream, but I have a couple of hot pinks and I only wear them in the summer and certain evening looks, so SKIP (I'll be thinking about it, though. lol)   There are only 3 blushes I'm interested in in the fall collections (the beige one from AW and the two from ANR) but hey, it's not like I don't already have a few really nice neutral blushes - Bareness and At Dusk are closer to hitting pan than pretty much any of my other blushes, since my heavily used MBs still are going strong.   So what do you all think? Get rid of perfectly nice MBs because new, improved formulas are on the way? Resist similar but better ones? Keep everything and worry about it another day? I don't have as many blushes as I do lipsticks, that's for sure, but I really don't need the pile to grow bigger right now. Even still, I do love my "new & improved" - I've been wearing Pleasure Model EDB lately and it's been PERFECT (it wasn't this perfect when I first got it when I was paler). I had similar, but none of the others look as good and that is the god's honest truth.  dilemmas, dilemmas - looking forward to everyone's feedback! :specktrarocks:


  I'm kind of having the same dilemma right now.. I'm really loving my Hourglass blushes and Chanel cream blush. I reach for those 3 all of the time. Formulas that aren't as great tend to sit there and I have to remember to rotate them.. I'd be interested to hear what other people think too!  My first thought is to pick one of your staple colors and get that shade in a new formula. You could do a 1 in, 1 out rule and get rid of your least favorite when you bring one in. Or you could pick your top 1 or 2 favorites and get rid of the rest in that shade. I think it's worth it to get some new tech.. but only if you feel like you'd be sacrificing wears to shades you don't love over ones that you really do. You could gradually work through your stash that way over time rather than replacing things too quickly and maybe regretting getting rid of something. I find gradual changes work best for me.  My take on low buy for myself personally is that I want most of my stash to be my absolute favorites from any given category so I can wear my favorite things every day. Which is why I want to be more selective and keep my numbers low. But I know everyone's got different goals.  Would be interested to hear opinions on this as well.


----------



## liba (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So helpful, thank you! If I can pull off _Icon_ I'll be glad because it sounds like a great shade. Only recently have I started getting into frosts so they're all very new to me. New, and slightly terrifying lol.
> 
> Also, it's awesome that you've been able to build those relationships. My store has had pretty high turnover over the years but I'm glad to be able to recognize _some_ faces. Maybe one day I'll have my own MAC bff.
> Frosts are great for making your lips look full! Considering we mostly have been seeing nude frosts be released, it's like any other nudes - some shades will be a heck of a lot better on a person than others, so there's always that to consider. I skip a lot of MAC frosts, but the ones I buy, I really love and use all the time, like Warm Companion
> ...


  I keep my makeup buying down by sticking only to MAC - I don't even let myself look at Chanel. I'd buy Chanel in the past, when I hardly every bought makeup, but buying it regularly, I've stuck to MAC as more fun and a much better value. Since MAC prices have crept up so much over the years, it's harder to continue to treat it like throwaway makeup, sadly. I still think one of the things that works most for me right now is understanding that a lot of makeup I will buy will be for fun - use it for maximum impact for a season or a couple of years then let it go and move on when it's not unique or exciting or flattering anymore. So, no BUs and no holding on to things that aren't being used any longer. Then, when the new tech comes down the pike, being able to separate out a color that isn't that unique and will be back again in another version vs. a color that's beautifully unique, very flattering and also in the new tech.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 23, 2014)

liba said:


> I mostly have EDBs and MBs, with much fewer standard blushes. I also have more bright and/or strongly pigmented blushes, since I'm much more picky about neutral blushes and their texture. Thankfully, I'm pretty picky about blush just in general. :sweat:  I do have a feeling I may eventually just face facts and ditch my older blushes in favor of newer ones, if they're all going to be like Cheeky Bugger and the Moody Blooms pink one going forward, because they are SERIOUSLY a giant step forward - easier to apply, more natural looking, long lasting. I love MBs, but if it's an end of an era, so be it.   I AM a lucky dog, in that I usually see collections in person in advance and there's nothing like trying things on, when it comes to buying makeup. I would stop buying it all together if I couldn't try before buying.   Frosts are great for making your lips look full! Considering we mostly have been seeing nude frosts be released, it's like any other nudes - some shades will be a heck of a lot better on a person than others, so there's always that to consider. I skip a lot of MAC frosts, but the ones I buy, I really love and use all the time, like Warm Companion       I keep my makeup buying down by sticking only to MAC - I don't even let myself look at Chanel. I'd buy Chanel in the past, when I hardly every bought makeup, but buying it regularly, I've stuck to MAC as more fun and a much better value. Since MAC prices have crept up so much over the years, it's harder to continue to treat it like throwaway makeup, sadly. I still think one of the things that works most for me right now is understanding that a lot of makeup I will buy will be for fun - use it for maximum impact for a season or a couple of years then let it go and move on when it's not unique or exciting or flattering anymore. So, no BUs and no holding on to things that aren't being used any longer. Then, when the new tech comes down the pike, being able to separate out a color that isn't that unique and will be back again in another version vs. a color that's beautifully unique, very flattering and also in the new tech.


  Good point! I didn't mean to sound like people should buy more HE makeup. I only have 1 lipstick and 1 blush from Chanel and they're both in neutral everyday colors that I can use for any season or occasion. More fun or seasonal colors I go with MAC usually. I just meant that my best textures and colors are the ones that get used over others so I can see why you would want to trade up for new tech! And I think you should! Maybe not a complete overhaul all at once but over time replace things gradually.  I like your style with wearing things for a while and then letting them go.. it sounds like a very relaxing and less forced way to play with makeup. I've been doing that a bit more lately with some fun colors and it's been a great experience.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 23, 2014)

I bought 3 DS items for my trip to Bali, that way I won't feel bad if something happens to them: a dark red lipstick for concerts, a dark brown eyeliner, and a champagne frost eye shadow.  The lipstick was more than half the price of a MAC lipstick - but a Chanel is 2x the cost of MAC. So while I don't think of MAC as "throwaway", it's still darn moderate, even with price increases, because pretty much every other brand is raising prices.


----------



## liba (Jun 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I like your style with wearing things for a while and then letting them go.. it sounds like a very relaxing and less forced way to play with makeup. I've been doing that a bit more lately with some fun colors and it's been a great experience.


  I just stick to one brand to keep things simple. I've always preferred MAC overall, since when they opened their first store in L.A. - best combo of price and fashion forward concepts. It used to be all the really high end brands were much, much more conservative about the colors and products they offered, with maybe one really cool and unusual thing sprinkled in there every year or so, while MAC and then UD were really pushing the envelope. Now, Chanel and a few other brands are serious about pushing new trends, so it complicates things, to say the least  I just sit on my old fogey butt and avoid the department store makeup counters and Sephora. I know I miss out on a few really cool things, but I'm fine with that tradeoff. MAC keeps me plenty busy as it is. As someone who spent years out of the makeup loop, the easiest way to low-buy is plain old ignorance and not keeping up with all the cool stuff that's out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't say my casual attitude is going to save me money, that's for sure. It saves me a lot of stress about BUs, finding storage for the clutter, and so on. It also has been making it easier to skip certain things, while making it harder to skip others. I do dress up and go out and wear funky makeup a lot, which is easy to do in L.A. I've found that more girls are wearing lipstick + eye makeup now than even a couple of years ago - the style is definitely getting more makeup-positive in this city. It used to be you'd go out and half the girls maybe just had a little eye liner and that was it. It was frankly kind of boring, hehe. Was just out last night at a pretty casual place down by the beach and almost all the young girls had groovy makeup on and it did my heart proud. Good for them!!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 23, 2014)

liba said:


> I just stick to one brand to keep things simple. I've always preferred MAC overall, since when they opened their first store in L.A. - best combo of price and fashion forward concepts. It used to be all the really high end brands were much, much more conservative about the colors and products they offered, with maybe one really cool and unusual thing sprinkled in there every year or so, while MAC and then UD were really pushing the envelope. Now, Chanel and a few other brands are serious about pushing new trends, so it complicates things, to say the least  I just sit on my old fogey butt and avoid the department store makeup counters and Sephora. I know I miss out on a few really cool things, but I'm fine with that tradeoff. MAC keeps me plenty busy as it is. As someone who spent years out of the makeup loop, the easiest way to low-buy is plain old ignorance and not keeping up with all the cool stuff that's out there. eace:   I can't say my casual attitude is going to save me money, that's for sure. It saves me a lot of stress about BUs, finding storage for the clutter, and so on. It also has been making it easier to skip certain things, while making it harder to skip others. I do dress up and go out and wear funky makeup a lot, which is easy to do in L.A. I've found that more girls are wearing lipstick + eye makeup now than even a couple of years ago - the style is definitely getting more makeup-positive in this city. It used to be you'd go out and half the girls maybe just had a little eye liner and that was it. It was frankly kind of boring, hehe. Was just out last night at a pretty casual place down by the beach and almost all the young girls had groovy makeup on and it did my heart proud. Good for them!!!


  I like your reasoning on back ups - everything comes back again eventually, or goes out of style before you'll use it up anyway. Not backing up means more room and money,and less guilt when picking up a new fun trendy thing.   For your blush dilemma... I feel like if you know you will use and enjoy the new blush more than the similar one that you already have, then buy it. Might as well love what you have, and if the older neutrals aren't getting much love because the formula isn't as great, then at least the new ones will get used!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with.
  Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 23, 2014)

Maybe I'm a cheapskate, but Revlon seems expensive to me at times. I won't buy at the drugstore unless it's on sale or I'm getting bonus points. lolz!  But anytime I hit up a Tom Ford counter and am lucky enough... lord, hold me back.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with. Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


I hope you are ok Pixie! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with. Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


Hope you're well Pixie and that everything works itself out for you soon. Huge hugs, tons of kisses and happy thoughts are being sent your way. :hug:


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 23, 2014)

liba said:


> I just stick to one brand to keep things simple. I've always preferred MAC overall, since when they opened their first store in L.A. - best combo of price and fashion forward concepts. It used to be all the really high end brands were much, much more conservative about the colors and products they offered, with maybe one really cool and unusual thing sprinkled in there every year or so, while MAC and then UD were really pushing the envelope. *Now, Chanel and a few other brands are serious about pushing new trends, so it complicates things, to say the least * I just sit on my old fogey butt and avoid the department store makeup counters and Sephora. I know I miss out on a few really cool things, but I'm fine with that tradeoff. MAC keeps me plenty busy as it is. As someone who spent years out of the makeup loop, the easiest way to low-buy is plain old ignorance and not keeping up with all the cool stuff that's out there. eace:   I can't say my casual attitude is going to save me money, that's for sure. It saves me a lot of stress about BUs, finding storage for the clutter, and so on. It also has been making it easier to skip certain things, while making it harder to skip others. I do dress up and go out and wear funky makeup a lot, which is easy to do in L.A. I've found that more girls are wearing lipstick + eye makeup now than even a couple of years ago - the style is definitely getting more makeup-positive in this city. It used to be you'd go out and half the girls maybe just had a little eye liner and that was it. It was frankly kind of boring, hehe. Was just out last night at a pretty casual place down by the beach and almost all the young girls had groovy makeup on and it did my heart proud. Good for them!!!


  That's one thing I like about Chanel & NARS though - at least when something's promoted in a collection, it's permanent, so there isn't the same rush and _whoosh!_ to get things right away with MAC or even Maybelline for that matter. I noticed in flowerbomb31's haul, everything she bought apart from the two Glossimers was going to be made perm. That's helpful when you need that time to ruminate before you buy or splurge on a whole collection.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 23, 2014)

liba said:


> I just stick to one brand to keep things simple. I've always preferred MAC overall, since when they opened their first store in L.A. - best combo of price and fashion forward concepts. It used to be all the really high end brands were much, much more conservative about the colors and products they offered, with maybe one really cool and unusual thing sprinkled in there every year or so, while MAC and then UD were really pushing the envelope. Now, Chanel and a few other brands are serious about pushing new trends, so it complicates things, to say the least  I just sit on my old fogey butt and avoid the department store makeup counters and Sephora. I know I miss out on a few really cool things, but I'm fine with that tradeoff. MAC keeps me plenty busy as it is. As someone who spent years out of the makeup loop, the easiest way to low-buy is plain old ignorance and not keeping up with all the cool stuff that's out there. eace:   I can't say my casual attitude is going to save me money, that's for sure. It saves me a lot of stress about BUs, finding storage for the clutter, and so on. It also has been making it easier to skip certain things, while making it harder to skip others. I do dress up and go out and wear funky makeup a lot, which is easy to do in L.A. I've found that more girls are wearing lipstick + eye makeup now than even a couple of years ago - the style is definitely getting more makeup-positive in this city. It used to be you'd go out and half the girls maybe just had a little eye liner and that was it. It was frankly kind of boring, hehe. Was just out last night at a pretty casual place down by the beach and almost all the young girls had groovy makeup on and it did my heart proud. Good for them!!!


  For sure! I tend to mostly stick with MAC but venture out for a few fun things like the Hourglass powders, Bite lipsticks or things like foundation where I don't have a shade match in MAC. Ignorance is definitely bliss when it comes to not overspending! I've noticed a spike in purchases since I started following MAC/Specktra again but fortunately not many things from other brands catch my eye. And I have enough colors now that I can be more selective because I'll have something similar.   I wish people were more adventurous with makeup where I live but sadly not. It ends up making things easier for me though. I only tend to do adventurous looks a couple times a week so I know to keep that part of my stash to a minimum.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hope you're well Pixie and that everything works itself out for you soon. Huge hugs, tons of kisses and happy thoughts are being sent your way.


  Thanks girls. I appreciate the love. Truly.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with. Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


  So sorry to hear that Pixie.. we'll be thinking about you and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## liba (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with.
> Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


  Sweet Pixie, you are strong! I know you will conquer whatever you need to and look great the whole time you are taking care of business!!!

  We're all here for you for whenever you need, like you've been here for us with your tons of love, encouragement and positivity!!


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Jun 23, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you @pixiedancer.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with. Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


  :hug: Hang in there.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with. Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


  I'm very sorry to hear you are having a tough time, Pixie. Sending all my very best wishes your way.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with. Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


  I'm sorry you're going through a tough time  we are here for you! Sending lots of love!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 23, 2014)

@PixieDancer - Thinking of you girl.  Sending you strength. xo


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> 2014 is just not mine or Rob's year.  Rob went to the bank to open up an account where he just got a job, and they wouldn't let him open an account. Someone stole his social security number and ran up enough debt that he can't open an account.  I am sick to my stomach. I don't know what to do or how this can be cleared up.


  Good grief! You guys have really suffered! You've gotten some great advice already, so no need for me to add in.  





Glitteryvegas said:


> Goodness me, I'm so very sorry to hear this!  You two have been through so much. You deserve a break!   Identity theft can leave you feeling vulnerable and helpless, it's an awful feeling.  I hope he gets this sorted out soon and his credit restored, etc.  I think you need to contact the authorities to open a file, then call your (national?) credit bureau(s) as they will need to start an investigation too and put a note on his file to not allow any more accounts/credit to be opened up.   Ask for a copy of your credit report to see which accounts are his and which aren't.  I would also try to get a hold of as many statements for his legitimate accounts as he can so that you guys can go through and determine what charges are fraud and which were legit.  His own banking/credit card companies should be contacted immediately to let them know the situation.  He'll need to open up a new bank account, etc. with new account numbers and get new plastic cards.  I'd also recommend changing all of his passwords online on a secure computer for EVERYTHING.     I'm so sorry.  I know the feeling and it's a huge process and it sucks completely.  The hard part is that he has to do most of it himself as it's his accounts, etc. and for security purposes they probably won't let you be involved too much.  But you can still be the wonderful support that you are!  Thinking of you guys xoxo big hugs!   PS - He should probably request to open up a new online banking account(s) too, just for security.  In Canada we can purchase an alert system for about $15/month through the credit bureau company to track when accounts/credits are being opened up on our file.  The bureau must notify you (call) if an account is being opened up to verify that you are authorizing the account to be opened.  This prevents further accounts from being opened fraudulently.  HTH!


  Great advice.   





cocofiere said:


> Make sure he contacts the Social Security office to look into getting a new SSN if necessary and also contact the credit bureaus to have them put a freeze on his reports. This will prevent anyone from opening any new credit, etc. The bank, if it's one of the larger ones should also be able to implement a password for his accounts so no changes can be made without the password (literally a word not numbers). Whether I go in person or contact them over the phone, my bank asks for my password before they can tell me anything about my account or make any changes. The police report will help convince the creditors to reverse any charges that have been made on any of his credit cards and close any newer fraudulent ones. Sending a copy of the report to the credit bureaus will help with any negative impact this incident may have on his credit score as well. Good luck!


  Great advice.  





liba said:


> So, I'm not on a strict low buy, but I'm getting to the point with my collection where it's time to be very smart about what to get going forward.  MAC's been improving certain products lately, like light colored standard blush, that I used to easily avoid, because I never liked the texture. Well, now the texture issues I had have been fixed and I can see myself wanting to buy new blushes that I already have similar ones in other formulas. For example, I always loved Mineralize blushes for the way they sat on my skin, but now that the standard blushes are starting to do the same thing, plus last longer - do I ditch all my MBs and buy dupes in the new formulas, just skip the new ones for a while (there's so little chance I'll ever hit pan on a lot of my MBs - they last forever.   Up to now, I've just mostly been resisting. Sharon's blush was better than Lovecloud, but I skipped it, because I DO have Lovecloud and others and don't even wear them very frequently of late. Same thing for the new hot pink blush from Moody Blooms. It's seriously gorgeous and applies like a dream, but I have a couple of hot pinks and I only wear them in the summer and certain evening looks, so SKIP (I'll be thinking about it, though. lol)   There are only 3 blushes I'm interested in in the fall collections (the beige one from AW and the two from ANR) but hey, it's not like I don't already have a few really nice neutral blushes - Bareness and At Dusk are closer to hitting pan than pretty much any of my other blushes, since my heavily used MBs still are going strong.   So what do you all think? Get rid of perfectly nice MBs because new, improved formulas are on the way? Resist similar but better ones? Keep everything and worry about it another day? I don't have as many blushes as I do lipsticks, that's for sure, but I really don't need the pile to grow bigger right now. Even still, I do love my "new & improved" - I've been wearing Pleasure Model EDB lately and it's been PERFECT (it wasn't this perfect when I first got it when I was paler). I had similar, but none of the others look as good and that is the god's honest truth.  dilemmas, dilemmas - looking forward to everyone's feedback! :specktrarocks:


  I'd do a 1 in, 1 out situation. Maybe put the older versions of blushes in the swap thread to trade for the newer ones, or sell them off if it's not a hassle. If you don't want to do that, I'd just wait til you hit pan on the old stuff and then replace them with the new stuff. I'm giving Liba advice, so I know the apocalypse is coming. 


PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with. Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


  Pixie! We love you and we're here if you need to talk. xoxoxo


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh, and [@]veronikawithak[/@], I loved that long post! It's helpful to read through the thought process.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 24, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> liba said:
> 
> 
> > You're lucky to have a store nearby so it's easy to try things on first. That's seriously the best way. I always buy in-store, and have gone only to the same store for years and that really pays off…everyone knows me and takes really great care of me and getting LE products is never a problem, since they know they can count on me to buy everything I say I want and will do stuff like wait to get my things until after the release, if it'd help the store's sales figures for an event instead. I've made some great personal friends too, who I hang out with socially and that's been the best part, 100%.   Try Icon in person - it's been a long time since I've seen it in person, but if I recall correctly, it has more depth of color to it compared to Tanarama - you see more contrast between the rich base color and the paler highlight of the frost, so it makes the lips look more volumetric. Tanarama is more all of one color, between the base and the frost, so it's a bit flatter looking. It's also a bit cooler too, if my memory serves me. I always like Tanarama in the tube, but never cared for it enough on my lips to buy it. Icon is a stronger look, if the color works for you. I used to borrow Icon from a friend a zillion years ago, but it was during my era of not wearing much makeup.
> ...


  I'm curious, why do frosts scare you?  I've always liked them.  I love shiny sparkly things, though.  And I've always been one to push the envelope with make up and clothes.  In fall I tend to like more matte colors but when you combine a frost/metallic with dark hues (like they did in Nudes and Metallics last August), I think it's a very cool look.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with. Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


  I'm sorry to hear that, Pixie!  You are such a nice person that I hate to hear you got bad news.  Remember to lean on others if you need to.  It's good to be strong but also good to let it out if you need to.  Like everyone has said, we're here for you!  If there is anything that I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## Deneb (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello everybody !
  I have been away from Spectra for a long time to avoid the temptation and the frustration... I have lost my job and am struggling to find a new one, going through hard times... so I prefer to stay away from the make up news. The positive point is that I can play with all my stash !  My low-buy became a total no-buy but I think I'm ok with that.
  I am happy to see this post becoming so huge ! I send to those who need love and strength


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh man [@]Crimsonquill157[/@], I really hope things get better for you guys soon. :hug:


----------



## jennyap (Jun 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with.
  Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.



  Oh sweet Pixie, I am so sorry you are hurting. Life is just so unfair and incomprehensible sometimes, but I know you will be okay. Maybe not tomorrow, maybe not next week, but you are a strong woman and you will get through this. ((((hugs)))) to you


----------



## jennyap (Jun 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Deneb* 



Hello everybody !
  I have been away from Spectra for a long time to avoid the temptation and the frustration... I have lost my job and am struggling to find a new one, going through hard times... so I prefer to stay away from the make up news. The positive point is that I can play with all my stash !  My low-buy became a total no-buy but I think I'm ok with that.
  I am happy to see this post becoming so huge ! I send to those who need love and strength 



  Oh gosh, so much bad news lately, I am really sorry for your job loss   So great that you are seeing a positive in it, proud of you! I really hope you find something even better soon.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 24, 2014)

I just saw that Moody Blooms is on Nordstrom and Macy's... The temptation for Deep Fixation and Bred for Beauty is real. But I do not need anything. Period.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 24, 2014)

Deneb said:


> Hello everybody !
> I have been away from Spectra for a long time to avoid the temptation and the frustration... I have lost my job and am struggling to find a new one, going through hard times... so I prefer to stay away from the make up news. The positive point is that I can play with all my stash !  My low-buy became a total no-buy but I think I'm ok with that.
> I am happy to see this post becoming so huge ! I send to those who need love and strength
> 
> ...


  Stay strong! Open your drawers and look at all of the other things you have, maybe switch in some items you haven't used in a while.  You got this!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 24, 2014)

If anyone here wants swatches of some Moody Blooms things to help you avoid it or decide, I got a few things and they should be here Thurs or Fri.  They shipped yesterday. I stuck to my list and got Black Ivy Fluidline, green room e/s, Phosphorescent l/s, Bred for Beauty blush,and Copperthorne f/l.  For me this was good.  If I had not been on Specktra, particularly this thread, I would have gotten MAC's email and bought almost everything.  I love color, so this would have made me go crazy.  But I realized that I already had all of the e/s colors, and probably all of the lipstick ones, too.  That helped me a lot towards only getting items/colors that I don't already have. And now NO new beauty items until ANR in mid-August!  I will replace essentials like skin cream, but that's all.  Help me stick with it, ladies!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 24, 2014)

Skipping Moody Blooms. I have something similar to Deep Fixation and God knows I do not need another blush right now.   #nowbuytillANR


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> #nowbuytillANR


  After MB I think I'm going on a no buy until ANR too. We'll have to support each other through it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

After my incredibly small MB haul of 1, maybe 3, maybe 0 things I will be on a no-buy until September 4th. I'm thinking I might grab a thing or two from The Simpsons (blushes) and possibly the other two collections that launch that day pending swatches and reviews. If I end up skipping the launches on the 4th, then my no buy will go until October 2nd and I will then be back on it from there until probably after the holidays. 


  *EDIT* I forgot ANR on August 21st! I do think I'll probably land a few things from that, so after my possible MB haul, my no buy will be until August 21st.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> After my incredibly small MB haul of 1, maybe 3, maybe 0 things I will be on a no-buy until September 4th. I'm thinking I might grab a thing or two from The Simpsons (blushes) and possibly the other two collections that launch that day pending swatches and reviews. If I end up skipping the launches on the 4th, then my no buy will go until October 2nd and I will then be back on it from there until probably after the holidays.
> 
> 
> *EDIT* I forgot ANR on August 21st! I do think I'll probably land a few things from that, so after my possible MB haul, my no buy will be until August 21st.


  You're my hero! I think I need to go back to doing longer stretches of a no buy.. then I'll know I have scheduled dates where I'm allowed to buy and unnecessary things won't sneak in.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> You're my hero! I think I need to go back to doing longer stretches of a no buy.. then I'll know I have scheduled dates where I'm allowed to buy and unnecessary things won't sneak in.


  After my months of no buying and then my recent falling off the wagon with AA ( I had planned on skipping that entirely and ended up with 4 things!), I'm really trying to get back into my "skip it all until I get truly excited" mentality which I think I can do. It's definitely a struggle being on here and seeing all the new collections coming, but I think once you have something in mind that you want more than more lippies or blushes that it makes it easier to keep to your goal. So my advice to people has been to maybe have something you want that you've been putting off buying or some place you want to go in mind and when you see yourself putting things in your cart or really lemming for something to think of yourself with that new fancy purse or walking the streets of Paris and see if you really want them more than that trip or purse. It's something that's really worked for me the last few months and I hope it helps others too. The scheduled dates thing was really helpful as well even though I broke it back on May 26th when I was supposed to not buy until June 2nd. lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> After my months of no buying and then my recent falling off the wagon with AA ( I had planned on skipping that entirely and ended up with 4 things!), I'm really trying to get back into my *"skip it all until I get truly excited" mentality* which I think I can do. It's definitely a struggle being on here and seeing all the new collections coming, but I think once you have something in mind that you want more than more lippies or blushes that it makes it easier to keep to your goal. So my advice to people has been to maybe have something you want that you've been putting off buying or some place you want to go in mind and when you see yourself putting things in your cart or really lemming for something to think of yourself with that new fancy purse or walking the streets of Paris and see if you really want them more than that trip or purse. It's something that's really worked for me the last few months and I hope it helps others too. The scheduled dates thing was really helpful as well even though I broke it back on May 26th when I was supposed to not buy until June 2nd. lol


  I really like that mentality!  I keep asking myself "Will I love and wear this new item more than X item(s) I already have?" That's helped me cross off quite a few things because realistically I only have one face and I can only wear so many things.. so I want them to all be my favorites. But there are still a lot of items that I'm truly excited for in the fall and I have to narrow down more. I think it'll be fine once they get closer and the initial information shock is over. My initial list for Fantasy of Flowers was 4 lipsticks and I only got 1 even though I wanted more.. so it is possible!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh man @Crimsonquill157, I really hope things get better for you guys soon.


    Thanks y'all.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> After my months of no buying and then my recent falling off the wagon with AA ( I had planned on skipping that entirely and ended up with 4 things!), I'm really trying to get back into my "skip it all until I get truly excited" mentality which I think I can do. It's definitely a struggle being on here and seeing all the new collections coming, but I think once you have something in mind that you want more than more lippies or blushes that it makes it easier to keep to your goal. So my advice to people has been to maybe have something you want that you've been putting off buying or some place you want to go in mind and when you see yourself putting things in your cart or really lemming for something to think of yourself with that new fancy purse or walking the streets of Paris and see if you really want them more than that trip or purse. It's something that's really worked for me the last few months and I hope it helps others too. The scheduled dates thing was really helpful as well even though I broke it back on May 26th when I was supposed to not buy until June 2nd. lol


  That's a great idea.

  Now I just have to figure out something I want more than lipstick right now... lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out something I want more than lipstick right now... lol


  Right now for me it's another fancy trip. Is there anything you've wanted awhile but maybe put off due to the price? Or some place you and Rob have maybe wanted to go?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > After my months of no buying and then my recent falling off the wagon with AA ( I had planned on skipping that entirely and ended up with 4 things!), I'm really trying to get back into my *"skip it all until I get truly excited" mentality* which I think I can do. It's definitely a struggle being on here and seeing all the new collections coming, but I think once you have something in mind that you want more than more lippies or blushes that it makes it easier to keep to your goal. So my advice to people has been to maybe have something you want that you've been putting off buying or some place you want to go in mind and when you see yourself putting things in your cart or really lemming for something to think of yourself with that new fancy purse or walking the streets of Paris and see if you really want them more than that trip or purse. It's something that's really worked for me the last few months and I hope it helps others too. The scheduled dates thing was really helpful as well even though I broke it back on May 26th when I was supposed to not buy until June 2nd. lol
> ...


  I love this idea.  I do have several big-money items that I want/need, so I'll think of that the next time I think of buying something to cheer myself up.  That is mainly why I buy things.  There are quite a few things I want from ANR , but after that, I'm not interested in The Simpsons, or the Brooke Sheilds one, and not much from Animal Instincts, maybe a lippie from RHPS, and a few from the matte lip collection.  That's it for now.  I know there are a bunch of other little ones, but nothing that I can remember right now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love this idea. I do have several big-money items that I want/need, so I'll think of that the next time I think of buying something to cheer myself up. That is mainly why I buy things. There are quite a few things I want from ANR , but after that, I'm not interested in The Simpsons, or the Brooke Sheilds one, and not much from Animal Instincts, maybe a lippie from RHPS, and a few from the matte lip collection. That's it for now. I know there are a bunch of other little ones, but nothing that I can remember right now.


  Buying to cheer myself up is one of my biggest issues and why I broke my no -buy back in May. I was (still am really) depressed about having to leave certain people behind when I came back to the States and thought that gorgeous packaging would cheer me up, it did for about an hour and then I was back to being sad and mopey. I did get lucky though that the things I bought are items I've been regularly using and I didn't really have dupes of so I feel slightly less bad, but still kick myself for giving into the cycle of sad buying again. It's definitely a tough cycle to break, that's for sure. I still need to sit down and really analyze all these colour stories and firm up my lists and hope to do that this weekend so  I can start budgeting and have a solid idea of my minimums and maximums for the coming months.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *Buying to cheer myself up is one of my biggest issues* and why I broke my no -buy back in May. I was (still am really) depressed about having to leave certain people behind when I came back to the States and thought that gorgeous packaging would cheer me up, it did for about an hour and then I was back to being sad and mopey. I did get lucky though that the things I bought are items I've been regularly using and I didn't really have dupes of so I feel slightly less bad, but still kick myself for giving into the cycle of sad buying again. It's definitely a tough cycle to break, that's for sure. I still need to sit down and really analyze all these colour stories and firm up my lists and hope to do that this weekend so  I can start budgeting and have a solid idea of my minimums and maximums for the coming month


    THIS!!!!!!!!!  I can totally relate. I've been very tempted to buy so many things but I've managed to talk myself out of everything. Gotta stay strong and use up what I already have.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a real emotional shopper too.. I need to get that under control in a big way. Going to aerials/circus classes have helped keep me focused on something and although I'm paying for those too at least the enjoyment lasts for much longer than new makeup does. I need to get back into reading and other hobbies too to keep myself busy. During the school year it's more about stress and summer is perhaps boredom.   Whenever I feel the urge to buy something I'm going to go for a walk or do something else first. Having a list of items helps because if they're on the list for a few weeks I feel like they're really something I want rather than me buying impulsively.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey all! Been busy and ill but I wanted to check in today.  So the start of this month was really good in terms of my low buy, though that was mainly because I literally didn't have any money! But it made me realise that missing out on ebay 'bargains' and discount offers is fine, because it's a constant cycle of sales and discounts and promotions that make me spend too much and I realise I need to avoid that. I've not been on ebay as much, in fact the only ebay purchases this month have been Thierry mugler angel aqua chic, charlotte tilbury Penelope pink lipstick which have been on my wishlist.   That said, too faced milk chocolate bronzer was a sneaky mmiddle of the night impulse buy aa was mac coppering es pan (rumoured to be what Cheryl Cole is wearing in her new video) though that was only a fiver as I had points on my debenhams beauty card. Still, gotta stop late night clicking!  One area of unnecessary spending is cleansing, I've bought a few too many loreal skin perfection face washes aand I've still got a few other cleansers I'd like to uae up, Though the good news is the loreal stuff isn't just for me as they get put in the bathroom for the whole family to use.  When I saw the Anastasia contour kit was in stock on sephora, I took the plunge and ordered. You have to spend over £75 before tax if you want it shipped to the UK at a flat no customs fee of £6, so honestly, I made a bigger order than I would have liked at this mmoment in time to meet that threshold. I got the Anastasia contour kit, marc jacobs lolita palette and josie maran foundation powder, all of which were on my wishlist and I love them all,  So heres a pic of me with all my new pokemons!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yesterday I placed an order for estee lauder double wear light as my sample is running low. Normally I'd want to use up more foundations before committing to buying another but this is really working for me atm plus it has the perfect look for when im going to cosplay daenerys targaryen next month! I added the nail laquer in viper to my order as i ve been unable to find it elsewhere online or on counter. As I ordered from EL direct I got lots of samples and some bonus items coming too!  As for mac, im after lordes lipstick and black ivy fluidline when they release here.  Pretty confident I can continue buying better, as the difference this month compared to my habits only last month is insane!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 24, 2014)

Glad to see you around again [@]kerry-jane88[/@]!  Hope you're feeling well and are only as busy as you like to be. Keep up the good work. These things take time and you're obviously moving in the right direction!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 24, 2014)

@PixieDancer I'm really sorry to hear you're going through a rough time. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## dorni (Jun 24, 2014)

@PixieDancer: I wish you all the best.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 24, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] huge hugs sweetie! :frenz:


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Buying to cheer myself up is one of my biggest issues and why I broke my no -buy back in May. I was (still am really) depressed about having to leave certain people behind when I came back to the States and thought that gorgeous packaging would cheer me up, it did for about an hour and then I was back to being sad and mopey. I did get lucky though that the things I bought are items I've been regularly using and I didn't really have dupes of so I feel slightly less bad, but still kick myself for giving into the cycle of sad buying again. It's definitely a tough cycle to break, that's for sure. I still need to sit down and really analyze all these colour stories and firm up my lists and hope to do that this weekend so  I can start budgeting and have a solid idea of my minimums and maximums for the coming months.


  Awww, Naomi! I'm sorry. It sucks to be away from people you care about. My husband had a long distance marriage for a year, so I know how that can be. When are you visiting? I totally forgot about Moody Blooms. I haven't been on that thread for a week, or on Specktra that much in general. I'd love to take credit for resisting, but it's really because I forgot. Lol. I'm still not going to get anything. Fall is going to be a problem.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I'm still not going to get anything. Fall is going to be a problem.


  Oh that must of been awful! I'm not sure when I'll go back or when and if he'll come here yet, we've just stated that we'll be back together as soon as possible. lol. You just don't seem to ever get used to the distance and each goodbye just seems to be harder. I do now know why people always say long distance relationships are for crazy people though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MB for me is a pretty forgettable collection, I'm only really interested in WW blush and possibly a fluidline. I might give the SS a go if the testers aren't too grotesque by the time I make it to the store on Thursday. If I were to miss out on everything in the collection I don't think I'd be all that upset over it even though. :/


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 24, 2014)

*Low Buy Mid-Year Update*

  I'm doing an evaluation of my progress at six months to see where I'm at.. how my collection numbers have shifted, how many items I've purchased in total, etc.

  So I dusted off my Excel spreadsheet that I haven't looked at since March.. All I have to say is WOW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stopped updating it religiously because I didn't think I needed to. Well, I sure do!

  I thought I'd been being reasonable other than a couple of slips here and there. But when I started filling in what I've purchased over the past 3 months (about 10 items per month) it's clear that it all adds up piece by piece.

  Here's a snapshot of some of the problem areas, with the original and updated numbers as well as the amount I've tossed/used up and purchased:

  - lipsticks (13 - 3 + 14) = 24 (+ 5 tinted lip balms and 4 patentpolishes)
  - lipgloss (3 - 3 + 5) = 5 (+ 12 minis from a set)
  - eyeshadows (31 - 8 + 8) = 31

  I'm okay with the rest of it.. I've added 2 lip liners, 2 eyeliners, and 3 blushes which isn't too bad. Almost everything else is basics that get used up and replaced.

*Lessons Learned:*


Always look at the spreadsheet before a purchase. 	
ALWAYS record purchases in the spreadsheet right away. 	
Spend less time in collection threads until it's easier to ignore the enabling. 
 
  Hopefully the second half of this year I can pull it together..


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> YES! I love your resolve. I need to finalize my list once swatches come out.. and then stick to it!
> 
> 
> That's fantastic!! Sounds like you're really rocking it! Great job passing on the BB palettes.. I bet that feels amazing! *Sometimes all it takes is a few days of thinking about something and the delay will get rid of those cravings.*


  It's so true!  Every time for the past 2 months that I have seen something and my heart did that pitter-patter that us makeup addicts feel when we see a beautiful color/palette/you-name-it, I would look at it for a while, maybe do some swatches, and then WALK AWAY.  It's kind of like breaking up with someone.  Generally speaking, it's easier to get over them if you cut them out of your life.  Don't call or text them.  Don't look at their Facebook page.  Don't stalk their Instagram.  Just WALK AWAY.  It clears your head, especially when combined with a few deep breaths!  Sure, if after a few days, I'm still thinking about the makeup, I might end up buying it.  But a little over 2 months into my no-buy and I haven't gone back for a thing yet.  Just goes to show how much impulse buying I was doing!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 24, 2014)

@CrimsonQuill157 and @PixieDancer... I've been a bit MIA from the forums lately, so sorry I haven't said anything sooner, but I hope things turn around soon!  I don't know what you're dealing with Pixie, but you're in my thoughts.  And Crimson, it's just one thing after another lately, isn't it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you guys catch a break (and soon).  When it rains, it pours sometimes... but hopefully that just means there's a big beautiful rainbow on the way for you!!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I love this idea. I do have several big-money items that I want/need, so I'll think of that the next time I think of buying something to cheer myself up. That is mainly why I buy things. There are quite a few things I want from ANR , but after that, I'm not interested in The Simpsons, or the Brooke Sheilds one, and not much from Animal Instincts, maybe a lippie from RHPS, and a few from the matte lip collection. That's it for now. I know there are a bunch of other little ones, but nothing that I can remember right now.
> ...


  I totally get this, Naomi.  I think a lot of people search for ways to make themselves feel better.  Although buying make-up may seem frivolous to some, I think of it like art supplies. I've always been into creative hobbies and I have A LOT of supplies.  If I added up how much I've spent on those and books over the years I'm sure I'd cringe.  But there are worse ways to cheer oneself up!  I've been thinking a lot lately about what I can do to be happier more often, but those solutions require more time than a quick make-up purchase.  Maybe that's why so many of us buy the colorful, beautiful things.  We know the other things that make us happy take a lot more time and effort. We need little things to keep us going on the way. So if we spend less than we did before, and we use the things we buy (like the AA items, which are such staple colors), maybe that should be good enough.  I'm so grateful for the people on Specktra!  I have moved several times and it is so hard to make new friends.  It's nice to know that I can talk to people here no matter where I live.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Buying to cheer myself up is one of my biggest issues and why I broke my no -buy back in May. I was (still am really) depressed about having to leave certain people behind when I came back to the States and thought that gorgeous packaging would cheer me up, it did for about an hour and then I was back to being sad and mopey. I did get lucky though that the things I bought are items I've been regularly using and I didn't really have dupes of so I feel slightly less bad, but still kick myself for giving into the cycle of sad buying again. It's definitely a tough cycle to break, that's for sure. I still need to sit down and really analyze all these colour stories and firm up my lists and hope to do that this weekend so  I can start budgeting and have a solid idea of my minimums and maximums for the coming months.





burghchick said:


> I totally get this, Naomi.  I think a lot of people search for ways to make themselves feel better.  Although buying make-up may seem frivolous to some, I think of it like art supplies. I've always been into creative hobbies and I have A LOT of supplies.  If I added up how much I've spent on those and books over the years I'm sure I'd cringe.  But there are worse ways to cheer oneself up!  I've been thinking a lot lately about what I can do to be happier more often, but those solutions require more time than a quick make-up purchase.  Maybe that's why so many of us buy the colorful, beautiful things.  We know the other things that make us happy take a lot more time and effort. We need little things to keep us going on the way. So if we spend less than we did before, and we use the things we buy (like the AAA items, which are such staple colors), maybe that should be good enough.  I'm so grateful for the people on Specktra!  I have moved several times and it is so hard to make new friends.  It's nice to know that I can talk to people here no matter where I live.


   That is my biggest issue, buying makeup items or beauty products because I'm feeling upset or stressed out. Yesterday I was incredibly stressed but I just made sure to walk out of work, get on the subway, and get my butt home. Sometimes it just takes that little voice to say "Don't do it".   Specktra helps too though!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi ladies!

  I hope you're all doing well.

  I've had a rough week or so but I'm still trying to stay positive.

  I ended up in MAC on Saturday - I meant to take in a ton of empties and remembered on the drive there that I forgot them, so I ended up purchasing a lipstick instead of getting it for free.  I picked up Head In The Clouds.  I had originally planned on getting 3 or 4 lipsticks but as I was paying for it instead of using my empties I controlled myself to just the one item - which for me is a HUGE deal.

  I did swatch a bunch of perm lipsticks though that I'd never before considered.  I feel like Frost finishes aren't very popular with MAC but I don't have any issues with them and don't feel any grittiness.  On my list to get at some point is New York Apple (is that the name?) and I think it's Odyssey?  Either way, both are beautiful colours.

  Date night is Friday, so I'll be playing with my make-up at long last.  I have no idea what I plan on doing yet but I know I'll be using a bunch of stuff I've not used before to make the most of everything.  Eye brow waxing tomorrow (desp. need it) so I'm quite excited.

  My health still sucks, we're now having to monitor my blood sugar as it keeps dropping too low but otherwise I'm not doing too bad other than the extreme fatigue and a bit of pain flare up.

  I haven't caught up on the posts but I'm still here and alive.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope you're all doing well.  I've had a rough week or so but I'm still trying to stay positive.  I ended up in MAC on Saturday - I meant to take in a ton of empties and remembered on the drive there that I forgot them, so I ended up purchasing a lipstick instead of getting it for free.  I picked up Head In The Clouds.  I had originally planned on getting 3 or 4 lipsticks but as I was paying for it instead of using my empties I controlled myself to just the one item - which for me is a HUGE deal.  I did swatch a bunch of perm lipsticks though that I'd never before considered.  I feel like Frost finishes aren't very popular with MAC but I don't have any issues with them and don't feel any grittiness.  On my list to get at some point is New York Apple (is that the name?) and I think it's Odyssey?  Either way, both are beautiful colours.  Date night is Friday, so I'll be playing with my make-up at long last.  I have no idea what I plan on doing yet but I know I'll be using a bunch of stuff I've not used before to make the most of everything.  Eye brow waxing tomorrow (desp. need it) so I'm quite excited.  My health still sucks, we're now having to monitor my blood sugar as it keeps dropping too low but otherwise I'm not doing too bad other than the extreme fatigue and a bit of pain flare up.  I haven't caught up on the posts but I'm still here and alive.


  Good to hear from you, Peach!  Head in the Clouds is very pretty.  I prob would have bought more than 1 lippie.  I'm impressed!  I've had NY Apple for years and I love it. Sorry to hear that you're still having so many health issues.  If you get a chance, take a pic of your look on Friday. I'd love to see what you come up with.


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> ...


HI there
  I was wondering where you went too...hope you are ok??

  I am not good at keeping up with everyones stories, but you sound like you are going through a rough patch. i am sorry!  HUGS to you and great job buying only ONE lippy.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 25, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@]Yes. Please take a pic of Fridays look!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> ...


Hi PeachT, 
It's nice to read that you're pressing on even if it's all still a ball of crap. I have the two frosts you were admiring and I love them too. I have no issues with MAC's frosts and when I catalogued my make-up, I realized it's the finish I have most of. NYA is pretty similar to Viva Glam IV for me but I love that one too. I hope you enjoy your new HitC, it looked amazing on pretty much everyone who posted pics of it in the Playland thread. 
Definitely share your date night make up when you decide what it will be (before or after or whenever).


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> ...


  Great job on the 1 item purchase!!  You know those other perm lipsticks will be yours someday soon anyway, thanks to those empties.  My friend has NYA and really likes it, and I've had my eye on Odyssey for a while (one of the only frosts I'm really interested in), so those are probably good choices.  I hope you're excited for date night on Friday, and I hope you will share a picture of yourself all dolled up!  Giving you hugs for the health issues you're constantly dealing with, and I hope things start looking up!


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry I've been MIA a little. Had some tough news delivered that I'm having a difficult time dealing with.
> Please know I'm reading all your posts. I am truly happy to see everyone doing so well. Good Luck to you all.


*Pixie*, Just know we are thinking of you, and you will persevere through  what ever is going on in your life! Wishing happier and easier times ahead.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 25, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Yeah it's tough because I've put most of them in palettes and I hate having empty spots in them, lol.  I'm debating starting an Excel spreadsheet like a few specktrettes have started doing (and I know a few others have been doing for years!), just to give myself a little reality check.  I remember when I was a kid, I was whining to my parents that I wanted a book and I was being a real brat about it.  My punishment?  To sit down and take every book I had off the shelf and count how many I had.  Not that wanting a book was a bad thing, but I definitely went about it the wrong way.  I was only a kid, after all, haha.  But to this day, I remember that punishment because it took what felt like forever to count them all.  I'm wondering if doing something similar with my makeup will be helpful!


  It's entirely possible!  And if you haven't done so, photographing your stash may help, too. Seeing everything laid out can be an eye-opener.  * * *  I had a bit of a play with some of my products today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Becca RSSF - Shell MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (under the eyes) MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 MAC Eyeshadow - Smut (brows) OCC Skin Conceal - R0 (for an attempt at a sharper brow line) NARS ProPrime SPESB MAC Paint Pot - Hyperviolet Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Drama Queen Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner Pencil - Perversion Prestige Waterproof Eyeliner - Star Prestige Total Intensity Mascara - Jet Black OCC Cream Colour Concentrate - John Doe Benefit Hoola Urban Decay Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint - Quickie Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Soft Nude NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 25, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink


Hmmm I've taken pictures of my stash in the drawers, but never with everything all laid out so you can see _everything_.  Wonder how many photos I would have to take to show it all?

And what a beautiful look!  Do you mind if I ask what kind of camera you used to take the pictures?  The focus is great.  Also, how do you like the perversion eyeliner?  Do you know if it's safe to use in the waterline?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 25, 2014)

I used a Nikon D5100.  I like Perversion enough, and it is safe to use in the waterline, but for me, most of UD's eyeliners don't stick to it. Even Perversion has a bit of trouble staying.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

I love Perversion eye pencil! Stays all day in my waterline.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 25, 2014)

Just catching up.  I have been trying to do the 30 day lipstick challenge and really enjoy it.  I find it helps me get over the tendency to hoard and actually use and enjoy my products.   One thing I am noticing and wonder if anyone else has this issue and how you deal with it:  I have trouble getting rid of things even when they clearly don't work or I have dupes.  I think I have that hoarding mentality of never throwing anything away because I'm afraid I'll regret it.  I have never done a back to mac and only put things in that pile if they are nearly empty.???:}


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that must of been awful! I'm not sure when I'll go back or when and if he'll come here yet, we've just stated that we'll be back together as soon as possible. lol. You just don't seem to ever get used to the distance and each goodbye just seems to be harder. I do now know why people always say long distance relationships are for crazy people though. :silly: MB for me is a pretty forgettable collection, I'm only really interested in WW blush and possibly a fluidline. I might give the SS a go if the testers aren't too grotesque by the time I make it to the store on Thursday. If I were to miss out on everything in the collection I don't think I'd be all that upset over it even though. :/


  Long distance relationships are no joke. In my opinion, if there's not going to be an end in sight, ie being in the same area one day, it's not worth the heartache. We saw each other every quarter for about two weeks a pop. The time flew by, naturally.   





veronikawithak said:


> *Low Buy Mid-Year Update*  I'm doing an evaluation of my progress at six months to see where I'm at.. how my collection numbers have shifted, how many items I've purchased in total, etc.  So I dusted off my Excel spreadsheet that I haven't looked at since March.. All I have to say is WOW. hboy:  I stopped updating it religiously because I didn't think I needed to. Well, I sure do!  I thought I'd been being reasonable other than a couple of slips here and there. But when I started filling in what I've purchased over the past 3 months (about 10 items per month) it's clear that it all adds up piece by piece.  Here's a snapshot of some of the problem areas, with the original and updated numbers as well as the amount I've tossed/used up and purchased:  - lipsticks (13 - 3 + 14) = 24 (+ 5 tinted lip balms and 4 patentpolishes) - lipgloss (3 - 3 + 5) = 5 (+ 12 minis from a set) - eyeshadows (31 - 8 + 8) = 31  I'm okay with the rest of it.. I've added 2 lip liners, 2 eyeliners, and 3 blushes which isn't too bad. Almost everything else is basics that get used up and replaced.  *Lessons Learned:*
> 
> Always look at the spreadsheet before a purchase.
> ALWAYS record purchases in the spreadsheet right away.
> ...


  I need to do this. Since my goal was to spend less money, I have to add up all my purchases. I'll post that in a couple of days.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love Perversion eye pencil! Stays all day in my waterline.


  Hmmm good to know.  The only pencil I've had luck with staying in my waterline is MAC's PLW eye liners.  But I'm always looking for more options that are waterline safe, since many liners aren't (or that information just isn't available).  Maybe when my Definedly Black is done, I'll try out perversion to see if I have luck with it!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Definitely share your date night make up when you decide what it will be (before or after or whenever).
> Oh good, I'm glad I'm not alone in the liking the frosts!  Maybe I've just been lucky and not found any gritty ones - that or those complaining are full of crap.
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, sweetie!  I'm really excited for date night.  My partner and I have been meaning to go out for months but we haven't just due to not having the time or my health not being up to it.  Also going to see How To Train Your Dragon 2 on Saturday which I'm excited about! Hugs to you too!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeez I need to park my butt in here. I feel like I've been wanting to buy so much makeup lately! Even things I don't _really_ want. What is wrong with me


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Beautybuyer* 



Jeez I need to park my butt in here.
I feel like I've been wanting to buy so much makeup lately! Even things I don't _really_ want. What is wrong with me


 i totally feel  you. i don't even what to think about how much money i have spent.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 26, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Beautybuyer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm blaming on my mac "down time" since there's no immediate collections of interest.  I'm buying perm things which is good, but also things I never even cared about before  I even window shop online for make up :lol:


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I even window shop online for make up


  i window online too lol. i put all kinds of things in my bag and just close out the site


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 26, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i window online too lol. i put all kinds of things in my bag and just close out the site


Lol me too! Then you get those reminder emails! Leave us alone :lol:


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Leave us alone


  yup, you have 5... or so items left in your cart. like i don't know they were left in my cart lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> yup, you have 5... or so items left in your cart. like i don't know they were left in my cart lol


  I do that too! lol Nordies is the worst with that email.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 26, 2014)

Done my Moody Blooms purchase. I ended up with 2 items: Black Ivy (finally) and Nightshade. Love them both. Nightshade is a great color for me and really opens up my eyes. I'm glad I tried it on. Tried on a few other things from the collection just for fun but I wanted to limit myself to 1-2 things.   Also checked out some permanent lipsticks and made a Yes/No/Maybe list for lipsticks for B2M so I would have an idea of what I want next time. Most of the ones I was interested in were a huge no (Tanarama, Please Me, Kinda Sexy, etc.) - I don't think I can do mattes! Back to the drawing board.  Interested in a couple of the nail transformations shades but they're perm so I'm waiting for more reviews. I think the next collection is ANR.. I need to set some new goals for July-December. I may do a 5 item per month limit so I'll need to cut down my list by a few items still.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do that too! lol Nordies is the worst with that email. :haha:


  Lol they are!! So are clothes websites


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 26, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Just catching up. I have been trying to do the 30 day lipstick challenge and really enjoy it. I find it helps me get over the tendency to hoard and actually use and enjoy my products. One thing I am noticing and wonder if anyone else has this issue and how you deal with it: I have trouble getting rid of things even when they clearly don't work or I have dupes. I think I have that hoarding mentality of never throwing anything away because I'm afraid I'll regret it. I have never done a back to mac and only put things in that pile if they are nearly empty.???:}


  I did a B2M recently and traded in a full lipstick. It had just gone completely off -- crayon wax smell and texture was stiff as a board. It was hard to see it go even though I knew it was no good and I can re-purchase it later because it's in the perm line. You can do this.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 26, 2014)

Checking in with a purchase update!  Lordes lipstick released here today so I got that Plus pink frontier plw es which I plan on using as a Blusher too   I started trying to make my interest list for the fall collections but I've quickly got confused as the release dates are always later in the UK so a lot of the new stuff will all release at once in Sept!  So focusing on just summer:  June Lorde pure heroine - got today! Charlotte tilbury beachsticks - moonbeach and ibiza in particular  I love a multi tasking product that's quick and easy!  July  Mac. Moody Blooms - just black ivy fluidline Bobbi Brown Surf Palette - hoping to get one cheap somewhere cause the palette prices are so high :/  Whenever these release in UK: Mac studio laquer - only in Florida and erogenous Mac look in a box all about plum kit - so excited for this it looks like it's the type of thing I'd enjoy playing with. Im sure these release on the mac UK website even though they're a Nordstrom thing?  Im most excited for ANR but thats another list for another day!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Long distance relationships are no joke. In my opinion, if there's not going to be an end in sight, ie being in the same area one day, it's not worth the heartache. We saw each other every quarter for about two weeks a pop. The time flew by, naturally.


  We're still kind of working out the kinks. We've known each other for about 4 1/2 years but just started to try and make something work mid last year and so far we've had two visits since August. I know if it does go to the next step that I'll have to move and I'm willing to, we're just kinda taking it slow getting there which is fine because I'd hate to rush into such a huge thing. We're thinking of maybe getting together again around January or February and time can't fly by quick enough!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We're still kind of working out the kinks. We've known each other for about 4 1/2 years but just started to try and make something work mid last year and so far we've had two visits since August. I know if it does go to the next step that I'll have to move and I'm willing to, we're just kinda taking it slow getting there which is fine because I'd hate to rush into such a huge thing. We're thinking of maybe getting together again around January or February and time can't fly by quick enough!


  I empathize with you, Naomi. I've had a few LD relationships including one between England and here (Canada). It's incredibly difficult and even though I am tied to the UK because I am doing a degree at a uni there, even that link couldn't make it work in the end -- but there were other factors involved too. My point is that I agree with @Ajigglin that if there is no plan to be together within a reasonable time frame (for yourself), it will run its course very quickly. However, that being said, from my own experience, I'm in my 30s now and have the confidence, willingness, and flexibility to take that leap and without really knowing anything of your situation, it sounds like you do too. I have confidence that you and your guy will sort it out the way it should be. Just gotta keep that end goal in mind and keep communicating on how tolerable the separation is for both of you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I empathize with you, Naomi. I've had a few LD relationships including one between England and here (Canada). It's incredibly difficult and even though I am tied to the UK because I am doing a degree at a uni there, even that link couldn't make it work in the end -- but there were other factors involved too. My point is that I agree with @Ajigglin that if there is no plan to be together within a reasonable time frame (for yourself), it will run its course very quickly. However, that being said, from my own experience, I'm in my 30s now and have the confidence, willingness, and flexibility to take that leap and without really knowing anything of your situation, it sounds like you do too. I have confidence that you and your guy will sort it out the way it should be. Just gotta keep that end goal in mind and keep communicating on how tolerable the separation is for both of you.


  Thank you! I'm having a hard time right now, but I think that's because I only left a month ago and wasn't able to stay as long as originally planned so I'm still kind of bitter over that. lol.  I really think I would have it in me to pick up and leave if it got to that, I know I'd miss the family but that's what airplanes and Skype are for, right?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 26, 2014)

Also, im trying as much as possible to do the one in, one out rule. I've found it's actually easier to purge this way too as it's clear seeing the replacement of something I rarely use with my new shiney!   Gotta be real about how some areas of my stash are just untouched.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautybuyer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm blaming on my mac "down time" since there's no immediate collections of interest.  I'm buying perm things which is good, but also things I never even cared about before   I even window shop online for make up :lol:
> ...


  I do, too. I almost almost have something in my MAC cart.  Most of the time I end up deleting it or favoriting it for later.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 26, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Just catching up.  I have been trying to do the 30 day lipstick challenge and really enjoy it.  I find it helps me get over the tendency to hoard and actually use and enjoy my products.   One thing I am noticing and wonder if anyone else has this issue and how you deal with it:  I have trouble getting rid of things even when they clearly don't work or I have dupes.  I think I have that hoarding mentality of never throwing anything away because I'm afraid I'll regret it.  I have never done a back to mac and only put things in that pile if they are nearly empty.???:}


  I have a hard time with it, too.  Most of my life I haven't had much extra money so I feel guilty if I don't use something.  Sometimes I get in a mood where I really want to get rid of stuff so I take advantage of it.  I put my B2M stuff in a bag for whenever I might get to a store.  If it's other make-up I throw it out when I'm in that mood.  I know I won't pick it out of the trash!  I have only ever regretted 1 thing that I B2M'ed, which isn't bad. I need to find a way to get rid of old books.  I have a lot of them that the library may not even want, but I HATE to just throw things away.  Thank God I can donate clothes and shoes!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Done my Moody Blooms purchase. I ended up with 2 items: Black Ivy (finally) and Nightshade. Love them both. Nightshade is a great color for me and really opens up my eyes. I'm glad I tried it on. Tried on a few other things from the collection just for fun but I wanted to limit myself to 1-2 things.   Also checked out some permanent lipsticks and made a Yes/No/Maybe list for lipsticks for B2M so I would have an idea of what I want next time. Most of the ones I was interested in were a huge no (Tanarama, Please Me, Kinda Sexy, etc.) - I don't think I can do mattes! Back to the drawing board.  Interested in a couple of the nail transformations shades but they're perm so I'm waiting for more reviews. I think the next collection is ANR.. I need to set some new goals for July-December. I may do a 5 item per month limit so I'll need to cut down my list by a few items still.


  Finally another person that doesn't like Kinda Sexy!  I must have bought it when I had red hair, but it looks odd on me now.  I also have Please Me and I don't love it, either.  I don't know why I never returned it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Finally another person that doesn't like Kinda Sexy! I must have bought it when I had red hair, but it looks odd on me now. I also have Please Me and I don't love it, either. I don't know why I never returned it.


  I haven't found a matte I really liked on me yet.. I can do sheer to satin to shimmery and frosty but mattes just look off. At least that's one thing I know I can skip in favor of other new shiny (literally) things!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 26, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Just catching up. I have been trying to do the 30 day lipstick challenge and really enjoy it. I find it helps me get over the tendency to hoard and actually use and enjoy my products. One thing I am noticing and wonder if anyone else has this issue and how you deal with it: I have trouble getting rid of things even when they clearly don't work or I have dupes. I think I have that hoarding mentality of never throwing anything away because I'm afraid I'll regret it. I have never done a back to mac and only put things in that pile if they are nearly empty.???:}


  I know how you feel!! Getting rid of things can be so difficult. I agree with the comments about being in the right mood.. mindset is huge! Here are a few questions that have really helped me:

  1. When was the last time you wore it? If it's been over a year (gives you a chance to think about all seasons), it should probably go.
  2. Will you use it in the next few weeks? Put things you haven't used in a pile and go through them one by one. If there are things you keep passing over, think about letting them go.
  3. Have you tried to make it work? Try the "three strikes" rule - if you've tried it 3 times in different combinations and it's still not your favorite.. let it go.
  4. Will you use ______ more? If you have dupes, pick your favorite so you can look your best every time you wear the color rather than using colors that aren't your favorites.
  5. Will you miss it? Put your potential rejects in a bag in the back of your closet where you won't see it. Make a note to go back to it in a few months. Can you remember what was in it? If you haven't thought about them during that time, they're probably not worth keeping over other items. This one is great because you can do a "trial run" of purging.. and you can always grab things back out if you miss them!

  Hope these help others as much as they have me.. I felt sooo much better about my stash when I did this last year.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 26, 2014)

I just posted over in the MB thread but wanted to share here, too. I bought MB on my way home from work this evening and I am so in love with it!!  

The MUA helping me tried talking me into BI but I successfully resisted even though it was absolutely gorgeous. Speaking of skips, I think I may be skipping The Simpsons after all. I wanted something because I'm a fan but the packaging was a big let down for me (sorry if you like it). I'll wait until I see swatches but as of right now I think I'll be just fine without either of the blushes.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I do, too. I almost almost have something in my MAC cart.  Most of the time I end up deleting it or favoriting it for later.


  My mac ALWAYS has stuff. Lol I do buy stuff though, but usually delete 3/4 of the late night boredom shopping haha


----------



## lyseD (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got the two shadows I planned on picking up. I did swatch a few things but I wasn't really that tempted.

  I am worried about the nail polish though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Stuck to my MB haul pretty well and got Worldly Wealth, Black Ivy and Moody Bloom SS. MB was a maybe, but after trying it on and liking the subtle bronze effect I decided to get it. I'm now on a no-buy until ANR launches!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 26, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I just got the two shadows I planned on picking up. I did swatch a few things but I wasn't really that tempted.
> 
> I am worried about the nail polish though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We're still kind of working out the kinks. We've known each other for about 4 1/2 years but just started to try and make something work mid last year and so far we've had two visits since August. I know if it does go to the next step that I'll have to move and I'm willing to, we're just kinda taking it slow getting there which is fine because I'd hate to rush into such a huge thing. We're thinking of maybe getting together again around January or February and time can't fly by quick enough!


  Good luck with everything. Webcams are the best invention ever for situations like this.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Good luck with everything. Webcams are the best invention ever for situations like this.


Thank you! Yes they are! Don't know what we'd do without them!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm curious, why do frosts scare you? I've always liked them. I love shiny sparkly things, though. And I've always been one to push the envelope with make up and clothes. In fall I tend to like more matte colors but when you combine a frost/metallic with dark hues (like they did in Nudes and Metallics last August), I think it's a very cool look.


  I fear what I don't understand! Ha, I don't know... I just don't have much experience with them and my lips are often dry/thirsty so I worry they won't work on me too well. I love the ones I own but I'm cautious!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 26, 2014)

If there's one good thing about this Low Buy, it's that I'm using stuff I've used once before it went into the depths of my hoard. I'm not kidding myself - I'm not expecting to ever hit pan on 10 things, but has Mulch always been gorgeous? I've used it three days in a row and can't believe I neglected it. 

  Now just to keep my Murale haul to minimal skincare. Shouldn't be hard as they don't carry Chanel online, and they don't have the new NARS singles or NARS Fall available.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 26, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> One thing I am noticing and wonder if anyone else has this issue and how you deal with it:  I have trouble getting rid of things even when they clearly don't work or I have dupes.  I think I have that hoarding mentality of never throwing anything away because I'm afraid I'll regret it.  I have never done a back to mac and only put things in that pile if they are nearly empty.???:}


  I've had that trouble myself, particularly with my two Sleek palettes and, more recently, MAC Scene.  Parts of Veronika's question list came into play (particularly 1 and 3). Also just talking it out in here. Putting things in writing can sometimes make things clearer, at least for me. Or even just saying them out loud, to yourself/the void/whatever. Scene was even harder to get rid of than my Sleek palettes for me, because I love that colour so much. But I had tried to make it work several times, and it just wouldn't. So it had to go.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 26, 2014)

For these lip challenges do you ladies just wear it around the house? With a full face? Or just by itself. I always feel weird wearing lipstick without the rest of my makeup and for darker colors eyeliner feels like a must.


----------



## kanne (Jun 27, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> If there's one good thing about this Low Buy, it's that I'm using stuff I've used once before it went into the depths of my hoard. I'm not kidding myself - I'm not expecting to ever hit pan on 10 things, but has Mulch always been gorgeous? I've used it three days in a row and can't believe I neglected it.
> 
> Now just to keep my Murale haul to minimal skincare. Shouldn't be hard as they don't carry Chanel online, and they don't have the new NARS singles or NARS Fall available.


  Oh I love Mulch! I might use that tomorrow.

  For anybody wondering, the makeup bag I took overseas was perfect. The only things I wish I had packed were my Garnier BB cream, a cream blush and a nail file. Some mornings all I had time for was some BB cream, mascara and cream blush, so they were things I really missed, and a nail file, oh my God. My nails were shattered at the end of the trip and there are no nail salons in New Zealand that will take walk in appointments! The first thing I did when I got off the plane was get a manicure (I normally do my own but I was still travelling for a few days before I got home). I did a bit of shopping while I was away as well. I grabbed Viva Glam Riri duty free which is a lovely deep red. I don't really know if it is a true frost but it is really flattering on my skin tone. I also got one of the Hourglass Femme Nude Stylo's in #3, NARS Sin blush and a few Inglot eyeshadows. I had initially planned to get an Hourglass Blush but I found the colours to be really dupeable, so I gave them a miss. A few things I still have my eye on are the Lorde lipstick and the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette (wasn't interested until I saw this in person - stunning!). I lost my Rimmel Scandaleyes liner in Bronze while I was overseas, so I will have to replace that.

  I have very few items left on my "to buy" list these days - a couple of NARS eyeshadow duos which I honestly will have to have another look at swatches to decide if I still want them and NARS lip pencil in Cruella, which I swatched and really like, but I don't know that I really need when I now own Ruby Woo, VG Riri, Chanel Flamboyante, and Rimmel In Love With Ginger. I just don't wear red that often.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, unfortunately Date Night has been cancelled.

  Dan (my partner) had a really bad time with hay fever yesterday and had to come home from work early and so I didn't manage to get my eyebrows waxed.  He has to catch up on some work and I'm refusing to go out to dinner with make-up on until my eyebrows are done (they're ridiculous).

  However on Saturday we're going to see How To Train Your Dragon 2 so we'll still get some alone time together as we've not had any all month with my brother visiting.

  I'm back to the Dr's on Monday.  Getting a steroid injection in my middle finger in my right hand and bloods taken.  Hopefully they'll also have my prescription ready.  I also plan on getting my eyebrows done then too.

  I've barely slept for days and my sleeping pills haven't been working.  I did manage to get a nap today though and I feel a bit better for it.

  We're going out for dinner on Wednesday with Dan's parents so I'll finally get to wear my make-up and dress up nicely.

  Also:  I've dyed my hair blue.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> martiangurll said:
> 
> 
> > Just catching up. I have been trying to do the 30 day lipstick challenge and really enjoy it. I find it helps me get over the tendency to hoard and actually use and enjoy my products. One thing I am noticing and wonder if anyone else has this issue and how you deal with it: I have trouble getting rid of things even when they clearly don't work or I have dupes. I think I have that hoarding mentality of never throwing anything away because I'm afraid I'll regret it. I have never done a back to mac and only put things in that pile if they are nearly empty.???:}
> ...


  Thank you all who posted, I had trouble with multiquoting, so if you answered my query and I didn't quote you, this is why, but I read all the responses and really appreciated all who took the time to offer their solutions and good advice.  I am going to do all the suggestions.

  One thing I have noticed is that even if I love a color, I sort of neglect it after it has worn down and lost its shape.  So I may take all of those that I still wear and melt them down for a palette.  Then I will have lots of tubes to B2M.  And, I think it will be easier to let them go, because I am not really getting rid of them, but recycling which feels good and makes room to display more of the newer lipsticks so they can go into rotation.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Well, unfortunately Date Night has been cancelled.  Dan (my partner) had a really bad time with hay fever yesterday and had to come home from work early and so I didn't manage to get my eyebrows waxed.  He has to catch up on some work and I'm refusing to go out to dinner with make-up on until my eyebrows are done (they're ridiculous).  However on Saturday we're going to see How To Train Your Dragon 2 so we'll still get some alone time together as we've not had any all month with my brother visiting.  I'm back to the Dr's on Monday.  Getting a steroid injection in my middle finger in my right hand and bloods taken.  Hopefully they'll also have my prescription ready.  I also plan on getting my eyebrows done then too.  I've barely slept for days and my sleeping pills haven't been working.  I did manage to get a nap today though and I feel a bit better for it.  We're going out for dinner on Wednesday with Dan's parents so I'll finally get to wear my make-up and dress up nicely.  Also:  I've dyed my hair blue.


 :support:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> For these lip challenges do you ladies just wear it around the house? With a full face? Or just by itself. I always feel weird wearing lipstick without the rest of my makeup and for darker colors eyeliner feels like a must.


 Most of the time, I just have on foundation, mascara and blush and then slap on a lippy with that and I think it looks okay. I really only do a full face when I'm going out which is very rare. lol


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 27, 2014)

That's my everyday look for leaving the house. When I'm home or working out, or sometimes running errands, I'm completely bare-faced.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> For these lip challenges do you ladies just wear it around the house? With a full face? Or just by itself. I always feel weird wearing lipstick without the rest of my makeup and for darker colors eyeliner feels like a must.


  Depends but on weekdays I'll normally do tinted moisturizer/foundation, blush, bronzer, brows, mascara and then the lipstick. Lipstick at the very least if I'm not going out on the weekends.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 27, 2014)

I work Monday through Friday in a professional office dealing with clients so "full face" is part of my routine.   My full face daily is either tinted moisturizer + bronzer and blush + smudged mac teddy eyeliner + mascara + lip product. Sometimes I'll wear foundation... Lately I've been wearing the UD naked skin. It looks pretty natural and I like the way it looks.   I do have makeup free days...I like to let my skin breathe so sometimes I'll just wear a lip butter and mascara.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Well, unfortunately Date Night has been cancelled.  Dan (my partner) had a really bad time with hay fever yesterday and had to come home from work early and so I didn't manage to get my eyebrows waxed.  He has to catch up on some work and I'm refusing to go out to dinner with make-up on until my eyebrows are done (they're ridiculous).  However on Saturday we're going to see How To Train Your Dragon 2 so we'll still get some alone time together as we've not had any all month with my brother visiting.  I'm back to the Dr's on Monday.  Getting a steroid injection in my middle finger in my right hand and bloods taken.  Hopefully they'll also have my prescription ready.  I also plan on getting my eyebrows done then too.  I've barely slept for days and my sleeping pills haven't been working.  I did manage to get a nap today though and I feel a bit better for it.  We're going out for dinner on Wednesday with Dan's parents so I'll finally get to wear my make-up and dress up nicely.  Also:  I've dyed my hair blue.


  Blue!  So very cool!  Sorry to hear your night out got cancelled but I understand.  Allergies can be terrible, and as can brows that need waxing!   I'm sorry to hear that you haven't been sleeping, that is the worst.  It's so frustrating.  I've had lots of trouble with that for many years. I hope that you enjoy the movie and I hope the Dr.'s appointment goes well.  I'm really looking forward to seeing the hair!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> For these lip challenges do you ladies just wear it around the house? With a full face? Or just by itself. I always feel weird wearing lipstick without the rest of my makeup and for darker colors eyeliner feels like a must.


  I don't go out often so I normally just wear a lipstick just to use them.  If i do go out I do a full face because I enjoy it.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback ladies!  I'm a SAHM currently and student. I just ended my part time job so I'm hardly doing a full face these days. Which means less lipstick wear. I've been wearing the same three colors pretty much lol boring I know. Maybe I'll start just wearing some around the house lol


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 28, 2014)

I wish I could do the whole lipstick with no makeup on thing. Personally, I'm a full face or nothing at all kind of girl. I might do an eye look or put on a lipstick, and then wipe it off afterwards just to test out.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 28, 2014)

June's almost over. Just placed what should be my last orders for now and I am hoping I will be successful in my no-buy until September.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey girlies. I've spent much of the afternoon catching up on this thread. What I've read has reminded me just how wonderful this Low Buy Community is. There is so much camaraderie here. You care. It's not solely about makeup or beauty; you girls genuinely lift each other up. This is an internet oasis for beauty lovers.

  I'm glad to have found my way back here. I've posted twice, starting with a grand epistle on how I was going to transform my beauty stash into "a well-curated collection of loved items only". It's been 5 months since then, and I'm happy to report I've gotten my beauty stash down to mostly "loves". I'm also _very _happy to report my culling process wasn't as anal/insane/WTH as originally proposed.

  [_Want to hear me talk like a nutso perfectionist? *shudder* I have issues. I must have been verging on insane when I thought this up: http://www.specktra.net/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/1560#post_2554912_]

  *wave* It's good to be here again. *wave*


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Which means less lipstick wear. I've been wearing the same three colors pretty much lol boring I know. Maybe I'll start just wearing some around the house lol


  I'm a SAHM as well and I can definitely relate to not wearing a lot of makeup. I step outside of the house maybe two to three times a week, not including weekends, so my makeup routine is always over-the-top when I have the time to do so. I'm just lurking here for now with the upcoming collections looming, but I'll return soon once I figure out what type of goals I'd like to set for myself!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I know how you feel!! Getting rid of things can be so difficult. I agree with the comments about being in the right mood.. mindset is huge! Here are a few questions that have really helped me:
> 
> 1. When was the last time you wore it? If it's been over a year (gives you a chance to think about all seasons), it should probably go.
> 2. Will you use it in the next few weeks? Put things you haven't used in a pile and go through them one by one. If there are things you keep passing over, think about letting them go.
> ...


  Hmm. You've got my attention, @veronikawithak .

  #3. and. #5.

I've been mulling over my purchase of MAC Sea Worship. I'm kind of regretting it -- even though I was *that* customer who spent 10 minutes trying on and playing with it. I've it at home for a couple of weeks, and I don't think I love it... maybe not even like-like it. Even the water droplets can't distract me from the "meh" feeling tickling the back of my mind. Grr. I feel like a sucker.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 28, 2014)

[@]HppyLittleNinja[/@] welcome back!! I remember reading that post and loved it! Lol. I had some pretty lofty goals this year too that didn't work out. I ended up loving my makeup again though and I'm happy about that. Plus I did learn a lot and now I can set better ones for the remainder of the year.   Glad to hear that you're doing well with your decluttering! Having a stash of only "loves" has been my ultimate goal too and I'm getting pretty close!  Sea Worship is probably the one from that collection I've worn the least, but I've still worn it enough that the imprint has rubbed off. It's an interesting shade.. I've worn it with Woodwinked and liked that combo. I think if it's not the main color it looks better on me. If you don't end up loving it, maybe you could return/sell/swap? Life is too short to wear makeup that doesn't make you feel stunning.    So glad to see you back!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jun 28, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm a SAHM as well and I can definitely relate to not wearing a lot of makeup. I step outside of the house maybe two to three times a week, not including weekends, so my makeup routine is always over-the-top when I have the time to do so. I'm just lurking here for now with the upcoming collections looming, but I'll return soon once I figure out what type of goals I'd like to set for myself!


  Yes it's probably best to back away so you don't get suckered into buying a bunch of stuff that was never on your list! Lol


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 28, 2014)

Heya Gals! Sorry if I'm striking up a random convo, but last night I did a full inventory (haven't counted new/BU items into the entire total).  I listed each product name and type and brand.  It took me about three hours or more. 

  THREE HOURS OR MORE. 

  It was kind of awful.  I feel awful.  I feel annoyed.  I showed my spreadsheet to a family member and she was in shock. She said that it was thousands of dollars worth (she's right).  

  Some colours I don't think I'll use.  I don't know what to do.  Clearance bin?  Give them away?  Some are basically brand new.  I have BUs of items that I'll never get to.  I think Clearance bin is a good start, but I can't expect to recoup what I've spent.  Oh ladies.  I don't know about myself. 

  Sometimes I think, how did this happen?  The answer is simple.  I was so unhappy.  I kept trolling ebay and buying tonnes of shadows, glosses....things I just didn't need.  Even this year I haven't done well so far.  I've spent a lot, especially on AA.  

  SIGH. I'm so overwhelmed.  I was going to go to IMATS but I think I'll skip it.  In fact, I think starting July 1st, I'm going to do a NO BUY for the rest of 2014.

  Ughhh.  Feeling overwhelmed and a bit ashamed.  

  Still, I'm going to a CCO tomorrow.  They don't have them in Canada (THANK YOU LORD!). I hope to pick up a basic item, like mascara.  

  Ladies, I could really use your encouragement.  It feels good to know that I'm not alone.   xo


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 28, 2014)

Also, I miss @PixieDancer


----------



## mel33t (Jun 29, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Heya Gals! Sorry if I'm striking up a random convo, but last night I did a full inventory (haven't counted new/BU items into the entire total).  I listed each product name and type and brand.  It took me about three hours or more.   THREE HOURS OR MORE.   It was kind of awful.  I feel awful.  I feel annoyed.  I showed my spreadsheet to a family member and she was in shock. She said that it was thousands of dollars worth (she's right).    Some colours I don't think I'll use.  I don't know what to do.  Clearance bin?  Give them away?  Some are basically brand new.  I have BUs of items that I'll never get to.  I think Clearance bin is a good start, but I can't expect to recoup what I've spent.  Oh ladies.  I don't know about myself.   Sometimes I think, how did this happen?  The answer is simple.  I was so unhappy.  I kept trolling ebay and buying tonnes of shadows, glosses....things I just didn't need.  Even this year I haven't done well so far.  I've spent a lot, especially on AA.    SIGH. I'm so overwhelmed.  I was going to go to IMATS but I think I'll skip it.  In fact, I think starting July 1st, I'm going to do a NO BUY for the rest of 2014.  Ughhh.  Feeling overwhelmed and a bit ashamed.    Still, I'm going to a CCO tomorrow.  They don't have them in Canada (THANK YOU LORD!). I hope to pick up a basic item, like mascara.    Ladies, I could really use your encouragement.  It feels good to know that I'm not alone.   xo


  You are not alone :support: Take this as a tough love makeup wake up call. I'm working on my spreadsheet and I haven't event gotten to my problem area yet (blushes and I already feel overwhelmed). Just thinking about it makes me sick. I know 110% how you feel.  We're not hoarders and we are not bad people. We just love makeup and it's a form of art or a puck me up when you're down. The issue for me at least is learning to control my emotions and not buy new makeup when I'm feeling upset. Emotional shopping is never good.   Also I think that MAC limited collections are really hard to pass up and if you find a good deal on eBay its hard to pass up. I would say to try and stay away from those sites as best you can. Unsubscribe to emails and if you watch YouTube stop watching or limit yourself.   You won't recoup what you spent. But what you don't use giving away or clearance bin is a good option. Maybe try and put things in a bad you rarely touch and use @veronikawithak three strike system. I actually pick a foundation and eyeshadow palette/singles for the week and I only use that. It gets me to use my stash as well as the 30 lips/cheek challenge.   You're incredibly brave for showing your Excel to another person. I really want to share mine with this community when I'm finished (which may be a while since work and CPA studying takes priority).   I'm on a no buy for the rest of the summer and its been difficult. I don't think I could go on a no buy for the rest of the year, that would be such a challenge. Maybe if you're feeling overwhelmed instead of going cold turkey, join the no buy July / August and then limit yourself to X number of products for the rest of the year??   Stay positive and don't beat yourself up over your love of something that makes you feel beautiful. You're amazing for admitting the problem and writing everything out. We're here for you :drinks:


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 29, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas, you are definitely NOT alone. Taking the step to do an inventory is one of the most difficult and you did it!!! Take a minute to be proud of yourself for that and recognize your accomplishment of facing your issues head on. I would suggest religiously tracking your incoming items with that spreadsheet. I have a separate page just for 2014 purchases where I list every item I've bought this year along with price totals etc. It keeps me in check and I need to keep up with mine too.. I let it go for a while and the results were scary.

  For decluttering.. I recommend that you go slowly. Start with things that you really don't like or that have expired or maybe are poorer quality. Toss what is not usable, sell new or LE items, and give away to family or friends. Once you've gotten rid of the things that you know you won't use, you can tackle the sheer numbers step by step until you feel comfortable. Take it slowly, because some people who go too fast start feeling panicked and bring more in to compensate. For me personally, one of the realizations I came to is that the money was already spent and I'd never get it back. But these items were sitting there making me feel bad just by their very presence and as a result, I was emotionally shopping even more. It's a vicious cycle.. letting go of some things definitely made my stash much more enjoyable and usable.

  Thank you for sharing your experience and good luck with cutting down! We're all here for you!! Feel free to post your thought process as you go. There's no such thing as off topic here and I know I'd love to hear about it and I'm sure others would too! It's okay to feel guilt, disgust etc. Just make sure you turn it into something positive for yourself! <3

July Update: 

  So I've been doing a lot of thinking about what I could do to improve in the second half of the year and one of my realizations was that I failed because I made a lot of long term goals but I was lacking in concrete short term goals. I'm going to fix that by setting monthly and weekly goals along with planning how to reach them. For each goal I listed 3 negative actions (avoiding temptation) and 3 positive ones (replacing undesirable behaviors with better ones).

  July - Buy 0 beauty products.
  - Unsubscribe from all collection threads.
  - Avoid passing by drugstores while walking home.
  - Keep YouTube and blogs to a minimum.
  + Fill spare time with reading, walking, fitness, friends.
  + Wear makeup every day to remind myself how much I already have that I love.
  + Be vigilant about filling out spreadsheets and wish lists to make sure I'm on track.

  Tomorrow I'll post my goals for Week 1!


----------



## dorni (Jun 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> ...
> July Update:
> 
> So I've been doing a lot of thinking about what I could do to improve in the second half of the year and one of my realizations was that I failed because I made a lot of long term goals but I was lacking in concrete short term goals. I'm going to fix that by setting monthly and weekly goals along with planning how to reach them. For each goal I listed 3 negative actions (avoiding temptation) and 3 positive ones (replacing undesirable behaviors with better ones).
> ...


  That's what I do as well, the only "bad" thing about it is, that I going through foundation and makeup remover way faster than before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Need to replace the last one and because I have to order that in France, I'll buy it in bulk. So no low-buy in July.

  But I've managed to add just 1 MUFE e/s refill to my mothers big Sisley skincare order on sephora.fr. And we had a 25% off code, I was so tempted but now I'm quite proud of myself.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey ladies, I've been MIA so just checking in & to see how everyone is doing with their low buys. I've done well I did get 3 items from Moody Blooms, 2 shadows & Wordly wealth.  Now remember I said I was only going to get these items IF I GOT THE JOB!  Yep, I got it lol, I feel truly Blessed, been there almost 2 wks, so with school trying to get adjusted to back working. ..ugh. And I got a office, so I'm thrilled.  I've been spending on getting clothes to work in & have been wearing my make-up lol. Now, I did receive "Peaches & Cream" & "Bad girl, gone good". These were a awesome gift from my sweet friend @walkingdead. She great! I'll try to be on more. Cheers!


----------



## dorni (Jun 29, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey ladies, I've been MIA so just checking in & to see how everyone is doing with their low buys. I've done well I did get 3 items from Moody Blooms, 2 shadows & Wordly wealth. Now remember I said I was only going to get these items IF I GOT THE JOB! *Yep, I got it *lol, I feel truly Blessed, been there almost 2 wks, so with school trying to get adjusted to back working. ..ugh. And I got a office, so I'm thrilled. I've been spending on getting clothes to work in & have been wearing my make-up lol. Now, I did receive "Peaches & Cream" & "Bad girl, gone good". These were a awesome gift from my sweet friend @walkingdead. She great! I'll try to be on more. Cheers!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 29, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey ladies, I've been MIA so just checking in & to see how everyone is doing with their low buys. I've done well I did get 3 items from Moody Blooms, 2 shadows & Wordly wealth.  Now remember I said I was only going to get these items IF I GOT THE JOB!  Yep, I got it lol, I feel truly Blessed, been there almost 2 wks, so with school trying to get adjusted to back working. ..ugh. And I got a office, so I'm thrilled.  I've been spending on getting clothes to work in & have been wearing my make-up lol. Now, I did receive "Peaches & Cream" & "Bad girl, gone good". These were a awesome gift from my sweet friend @walkingdead. She great! I'll try to be on more. Cheers!


  Great news!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 29, 2014)

dorni said:


> That's what I do as well, the only "bad" thing about it is, that I going through foundation and makeup remover way faster than before.   Need to replace the last one and because I have to order that in France, I'll buy it in bulk. So no low-buy in July.  But I've managed to add just 1 MUFE e/s refill to my mothers big Sisley skincare order on sephora.fr. And we had a 25% off code, I was so tempted but now I'm quite proud of myself. :happydance:


  Yeah I tend to go through staples faster too! But I really want to start using up these beautiful products.   Good for you for resisting overspending with that code! That can be tough but you did it.. fantastic!  





Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey ladies, I've been MIA so just checking in & to see how everyone is doing with their low buys. I've done well I did get 3 items from Moody Blooms, 2 shadows & Wordly wealth.  Now remember I said I was only going to get these items IF I GOT THE JOB!  Yep, I got it lol, I feel truly Blessed, been there almost 2 wks, so with school trying to get adjusted to back working. ..ugh. And I got a office, so I'm thrilled.  I've been spending on getting clothes to work in & have been wearing my make-up lol. Now, I did receive "Peaches & Cream" & "Bad girl, gone good". These were a awesome gift from my sweet friend @walkingdead. She great! I'll try to be on more. Cheers!


  CONGRATS on the new job! And on your planned MB haul.  Sounds like you're doing great! That's awesome.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you ladies! I am really liking the job so far, well I'm learning everything, as I have a lot of responiblities
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but I got this.  It's good to be out the house, have adult convo's and dress up lol. I think I'll start posting my list of items I wear tomorrow.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 29, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey ladies, I've been MIA so just checking in & to see how everyone is doing with their low buys. I've done well I did get 3 items from Moody Blooms, 2 shadows & Wordly wealth.  Now remember I said I was only going to get these items IF I GOT THE JOB!  Yep, I got it lol, I feel truly Blessed, been there almost 2 wks, so with school trying to get adjusted to back working. ..ugh. And I got a office, so I'm thrilled.  I've been spending on getting clothes to work in & have been wearing my make-up lol. Now, I did receive "Peaches & Cream" & "Bad girl, gone good". These were a awesome gift from my sweet friend @walkingdead. She great! I'll try to be on more. Cheers!


   Congrats!:urock:  





veronikawithak said:


> @Glitteryvegas , you are definitely NOT alone. Taking the step to do an inventory is one of the most difficult and you did it!!! Take a minute to be proud of yourself for that and recognize your accomplishment of facing your issues head on. I would suggest religiously tracking your incoming items with that spreadsheet. I have a separate page just for 2014 purchases where I list every item I've bought this year along with price totals etc. It keeps me in check and I need to keep up with mine too.. I let it go for a while and the results were scary.  For decluttering.. I recommend that you go slowly. Start with things that you really don't like or that have expired or maybe are poorer quality. Toss what is not usable, sell new or LE items, and give away to family or friends. Once you've gotten rid of the things that you know you won't use, you can tackle the sheer numbers step by step until you feel comfortable. Take it slowly, because some people who go too fast start feeling panicked and bring more in to compensate. *For me personally, one of the realizations I came to is that the money was already spent and I'd never get it back.* But these items were sitting there making me feel bad just by their very presence and as a result, I was emotionally shopping even more. It's a vicious cycle.. letting go of some things definitely made my stash much more enjoyable and usable.  Thank you for sharing your experience and good luck with cutting down! We're all here for you!! Feel free to post your thought process as you go. There's no such thing as off topic here and I know I'd love to hear about it and I'm sure others would too! It's okay to feel guilt, disgust etc. Just make sure you turn it into something positive for yourself!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 29, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Congrats!:urock: So true. I tell myself that selling/swapping/giving away isn't a waste because buying it in the first place was a waste. I don't tell myself that to try to make myself feel guilty, it just makes it easier to part with and I try to learn from it and do better in the future. Like researching products and avoid impulse buys, don't buy simply because it's a hyped up product or because I've heard someone on YouTube raving about it. Take the time to think if I actually like the product and if it's something I will get good use out of.


  Absolutely! I know exactly that feeling. I've found that purging things was a great way to reinforce not buying similar products in the future too.   I got rid of my Naked palette, a few Smashbox palettes, and even a Dior quint. Painful and expensive but necessary lesson. Since then? Haven't purchased a single palette! Even though I've wanted to a few times this year. My rule is I have to love every shade in the palette for me to get it. I'm going to stick with making my own MAC palettes and buying singles or duos if there are shades that I want.  I also haven't bought a single product this year that I've used a couple times and then stashed away. Everything gets rotated. I still feel a little overwhelmed but I enjoy everything that I have so nothing else is leaving quite yet. I have a couple cream products that will be expiring in January and other than that I'm trying to focus on using things up.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 29, 2014)

@GlitteryVegas, don't beat yourself up about past expenditures! Look at doing your inventory as a tool for improving future behavior, not to make yourself feel bad. If you tracked anything else over a period of time, it would add up to a lot, too., e.g. going out to dinner or buying lattes at Starbucks. If your family member tracked one of her or his similar expenditures, that figure would be shocking, too, no doubt.  That's not to say to give up on doing better, but awareness is part of the process of deciding how you ideally would be making better day to day financial choices in the future. So pat yourself on the back for the great job you did of carrying through with the goal doing your inventory! Great job!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 



Heya Gals! Sorry if I'm striking up a random convo, but last night I did a full inventory (haven't counted new/BU items into the entire total).  I listed each product name and type and brand.  It took me about three hours or more. 

  THREE HOURS OR MORE. 

  It was kind of awful.  I feel awful.  I feel annoyed.  I showed my spreadsheet to a family member and she was in shock. She said that it was thousands of dollars worth (she's right).  

  Some colours I don't think I'll use.  I don't know what to do.  Clearance bin?  Give them away?  Some are basically brand new.  I have BUs of items that I'll never get to.  I think Clearance bin is a good start, but I can't expect to recoup what I've spent.  Oh ladies.  I don't know about myself. 

  Sometimes I think, how did this happen?  The answer is simple.  I was so unhappy.  I kept trolling ebay and buying tonnes of shadows, glosses....things I just didn't need.  Even this year I haven't done well so far.  I've spent a lot, especially on AA.  

  SIGH. I'm so overwhelmed.  I was going to go to IMATS but I think I'll skip it.  In fact, I think starting July 1st, I'm going to do a NO BUY for the rest of 2014.

  Ughhh.  *Feeling overwhelmed and a bit ashamed. * 

  Still, I'm going to a CCO tomorrow.  They don't have them in Canada (THANK YOU LORD!). I hope to pick up a basic item, like mascara.  

  Ladies, I could really use your encouragement.  It feels good to know that I'm not alone.   xo



   Best of luck of course, on your no buy! I've read this post about 6 times in a row and I feel like I could've written this out myself! Don't beat yourself up, though - once you see everything laid out in front of you, whether it be a spreadsheet, an itemized bill with all the makeup one might've bought, instagram hauls, it's easier to remember to stay on track! Sending good vibes!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 29, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Heya Gals! Sorry if I'm striking up a random convo, but last night I did a full inventory (haven't counted new/BU items into the entire total).  I listed each product name and type and brand.  It took me about three hours or more.   THREE HOURS OR MORE.   It was kind of awful.  I feel awful.  I feel annoyed.  I showed my spreadsheet to a family member and she was in shock. She said that it was thousands of dollars worth (she's right).    Some colours I don't think I'll use.  I don't know what to do.  Clearance bin?  Give them away?  Some are basically brand new.  I have BUs of items that I'll never get to.  I think Clearance bin is a good start, but I can't expect to recoup what I've spent.  Oh ladies.  I don't know about myself.   Sometimes I think, how did this happen?  The answer is simple.  I was so unhappy.  I kept trolling ebay and buying tonnes of shadows, glosses....things I just didn't need.  Even this year I haven't done well so far.  I've spent a lot, especially on AA.    SIGH. I'm so overwhelmed.  I was going to go to IMATS but I think I'll skip it.  In fact, I think starting July 1st, I'm going to do a NO BUY for the rest of 2014.  Ughhh.  Feeling overwhelmed and a bit ashamed.    Still, I'm going to a CCO tomorrow.  They don't have them in Canada (THANK YOU LORD!). I hope to pick up a basic item, like mascara.    Ladies, I could really use your encouragement.  It feels good to know that I'm not alone.   xo


  No! Don't beat yourself up. Yes, you slipped up, but you've already taken the most important steps. You admit where you went wrong and you know why it happened. I would slowly go through your stash and sell or give away the items you don't need or want. Meanwhile, try and figure out an alternative activity for when you feel unhappy, or even better, see if you can address or even eliminate the cause of the unhappiness. Take it a day at a time. This all didn't happen at once, so it won't get fixed at once. To quote my fav gospel song, "we fall down, but we get up." It's the fact that you got up that matters. 


Glitteryvegas said:


> Also, I miss @PixieDancer


  Me too. It's not the same around here.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Heya Gals! Sorry if I'm striking up a random convo, but last night I did a full inventory (haven't counted new/BU items into the entire total).  I listed each product name and type and brand.  It took me about three hours or more.   THREE HOURS OR MORE.   It was kind of awful.  I feel awful.  I feel annoyed.  I showed my spreadsheet to a family member and she was in shock. She said that it was thousands of dollars worth (she's right).    Some colours I don't think I'll use.  I don't know what to do.  Clearance bin?  Give them away?  Some are basically brand new.  I have BUs of items that I'll never get to.  I think Clearance bin is a good start, but I can't expect to recoup what I've spent.  Oh ladies.  I don't know about myself.   Sometimes I think, how did this happen?  The answer is simple.  I was so unhappy.  I kept trolling ebay and buying tonnes of shadows, glosses....things I just didn't need.  Even this year I haven't done well so far.  I've spent a lot, especially on AA.    SIGH. I'm so overwhelmed.  I was going to go to IMATS but I think I'll skip it.  In fact, I think starting July 1st, I'm going to do a NO BUY for the rest of 2014.  Ughhh.  Feeling overwhelmed and a bit ashamed.    Still, I'm going to a CCO tomorrow.  They don't have them in Canada (THANK YOU LORD!). I hope to pick up a basic item, like mascara.    Ladies, I could really use your encouragement.  It feels good to know that I'm not alone.   xo


  Don't feel awful or annoyed or ashamed. What's done is done. :hug:  If you know you're not going to use something, definitely offer it up in the Clearance Bin, or find someone you know to give them to. Everything else, start using. Select a few products and just use those for the next week, then rotate them out for something else. Or do one of the 30-day challenges. Just something that'll get you to use everything. If you have to stay away from eBay, do that. If you have to unsubscribe from brand or store emails, do that. Do what you have to do to get everything under control. We're here for you.   * * *  FOTD... * Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (undereye area, pre-foundation) * MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery (brows) * Maybelline Great Lash - Clear (brow set) * NARS ProPrime SPESB * UD Naked Palette - Sidecar on the lid (which I simultaneously love and hate - love the colour, loathe the microglitter fall-out), mix of Naked and Buck through the crease, Virgin as a brow and cheekbone highlight * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (lashline) * Bare Minerals Flawless Defintion Mascara - Black * Benefit Hoola * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * NYX Round Lipstick - Thalia * Buxom Lipgloss - Dolly  So, UD Naked 1. After a month of using mostly that, I'm kinda "meh" about it. I like some of the shades in it. Others, I don't really care for. Hrm.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm rejoining the no buy movement for the last half of 2014! :rasta:  Congratulations to everyone who has a new job/has had success with their low buy this year. I'm excited to hop back on the bandwagon. I moved halfway across the country a couple months back so have had a lot going on, but I tried to catch up as much as possible.   Did I miss anything big??


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2014)

Oooh, I should do my own Low-Buy status update.  As a reminder, I chose to do a Low-Buy by type of product (and in some categories, a complete no-buy).  From my original post...  





> Where to stop: pre-made eyeshadow palettes (I've got five -- three UD and two Sleek -- palettes to get through!), mascara (I've probably got enough to last till summer), eye liner (which will be easy, I think, as I don't use many non-neutral colours), lipstick (got enough colours for now), lipgloss (ditto), foundation (for now), concealer  Where to slow down: lip liner (I've recently ordered another one after adding two to my stash; I've probably got enough for the moment!), single eyeshadows (I've got loads to get through; will buy only if it's a super-unique colour or something I consider an essential), brushes (will buy only to replace), blushes


  Halfway through the year, it's looking like this...  *Where To Stop* Pre-made eyeshadow palettes: Both my Sleek palettes are out. UD Naked 1 may likely be out as well. So I will be down to UD Naked 2 and UD Smoked. Meanwhile, no new palettes purchased. *SUCCESS*  Mascara: I did repurchase one of the mascaras I had when I started (Prestige Total Intensity) and added a new one that I now love (Bare Minerals Flawless Definition). I think I'm good with those. *SUCCESS*  Eye liner: I have one eyeliner that I'm either going to add to my Clearance Bin listing or just toss completely (Stila Smudgestick Waterproof in Peacock). I haven't used it in ages (the winding mechanism sucks, and I'm not as in love with it as I was then) and I have a different teal eyeliner that I'm looking to replace it with (UD Mainline, which is a darker teal and matte). Overall, though, I do need to use my liners more, in general.  Lipstick: I did buy one lippie (Maybelline Shocking Coral), to fill a gap in my existing stash, and I've purged a few from my stash. I think I can call it a *SUCCESS*.  Lipgloss: I've gotten rid of a few glosses, and no new ones have been purchased. *SUCCESS*  Foundation: I did buy a tinted moisturizer a few months ago (OCC Skin Tint), which ended up going in my purge box, as I couldn't make it work. When that went out I bought a CC cream (It Cosmetics) that I do like and is, IMO, a nice addition to my foundation wardrobe.  Concealer: No new concealers purchased. *SUCCESS* *Where To Slow Down* Lip Liner: I haven't purchased any new ones since the start. I am eyeing one at the moment, but I'm in no real rush to purchase it, either.  Single Eyeshadows: I got rid of one (MAC Scene) and purchased one (MAC Copperplate). I have some that I'm eyeing to replace some favourite shades from one of my Sleek palettes, as well as a few others I think I will get some use out of.  Brushes: No new brushes purchased.  Blushes: Only one purchased (NARS Sex Fantasy).  * * *  And so for the second half of 2014...  No Buy: pre-made eyeshadow palettes (because I know better now!), mascara (not until winterish), lipstick (I've got a pretty good collection), lipgloss (ditto), foundation (I like the rotation I've got going), concealer  With Consideration: lip liner, single eyeshadows, blushes, eyeliner, brushes  What To Use More Within Stash: pigments, eyeliners, come up with some lipliner/lipstick/lipgloss combos


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 30, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey ladies, I've been MIA so just checking in & to see how everyone is doing with their low buys. I've done well I did get 3 items from Moody Blooms, 2 shadows & Wordly wealth.  Now remember I said I was only going to get these items IF I GOT THE JOB!  Yep, I got it lol, I feel truly Blessed, been there almost 2 wks, so with school trying to get adjusted to back working. ..ugh. And I got a office, so I'm thrilled.  I've been spending on getting clothes to work in & have been wearing my make-up lol. Now, I did receive "Peaches & Cream" & "Bad girl, gone good". These were a awesome gift from my sweet friend @walkingdead. She great! I'll try to be on more. Cheers!


  Congrats!  So glad to hear that!  I've missed you here, but it's nice to know that there was a good reason for it.  It sounds like you're enjoying the changes in your life and that makes me happy.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 30, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Heya Gals! Sorry if I'm striking up a random convo, but last night I did a full inventory (haven't counted new/BU items into the entire total).  I listed each product name and type and brand.  It took me about three hours or more.   THREE HOURS OR MORE.   It was kind of awful.  I feel awful.  I feel annoyed.  I showed my spreadsheet to a family member and she was in shock. She said that it was thousands of dollars worth (she's right).    Some colours I don't think I'll use.  I don't know what to do.  Clearance bin?  Give them away?  Some are basically brand new.  I have BUs of items that I'll never get to.  I think Clearance bin is a good start, but I can't expect to recoup what I've spent.  Oh ladies.  I don't know about myself.   Sometimes I think, how did this happen?  The answer is simple.  I was so unhappy.  I kept trolling ebay and buying tonnes of shadows, glosses....things I just didn't need.  Even this year I haven't done well so far.  I've spent a lot, especially on AA.    SIGH. I'm so overwhelmed.  I was going to go to IMATS but I think I'll skip it.  In fact, I think starting July 1st, I'm going to do a NO BUY for the rest of 2014.  Ughhh.  Feeling overwhelmed and a bit ashamed.    Still, I'm going to a CCO tomorrow.  They don't have them in Canada (THANK YOU LORD!). I hope to pick up a basic item, like mascara.    Ladies, I could really use your encouragement.  It feels good to know that I'm not alone.   xo


  I agree with everyone else, don't beat yourself up so much.  I have a strong feeling that you're not the only one on Specktra with thousands of dollars in make-up.  Sadly it's not that hard to spend a 1,000.00 on make-up.  Just recently I listed all of my purple e/s in an effort to keep myself from buying the ones in Moody Blooms.  I was surprised by how many I have.  It certainly made it easier to avoid buying more.  It seems like a lot of people buy beauty products when they're unhappy.  I know I have!  We search for a way to cheer ourselves up, and buying pretty things does that for a short time.  But now that you really, truly know that's what you've been doing and you want to change that, it will change.  Being aware of what I'm doing and why has made it much easier for me to stop buying so much.  The last time I bought a bunch of make-up  just because I wanted something to make me feel good was before I joined the low-buy thread.  Aside from listing what I have, Here's what I've learned from the wise women in this thread:       -It will take me a LONG time to use up the make-up that I have -  There is only so much make-up that one face can wear, therefore I really don't need ANY e/s, lipstick, lipgloss, eye pencils, blush, etc.   the only things I will truly NEED again will be mascara, primer, foundation, and concealer.  So if I try to tell myself I need anything else, it's b.s. -  If I want something I need to be honest about why -  I need to avoid collection threads if I'm trying not to buy from that collection -  If I do subscribe to a thread, I have to be very sure I don't get sucked into "that looks so great on her, I need to buy that, too!"  I make a list of what I'm getting from a collection and stick to it. -  I also have to avoid getting caught up in launch day excitement.  It's so easy for me to buy extra things just because it's finally for sale and my impulses take over.  I'm not perfect, but all of these things are helping me be more of the person I want to be.  Some day I hope I'll be so happy in general and not even want new make-up, but I'm not there yet.  But that's why I'm here!  I'm glad that you're here, too, and have been so honest with us.  I think it probably helps a lot of people to read your post.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys! So I was updating my 30 day lipstick/blush list when I saw I only had four more days to go! Whoo hoo!!  I'm thinking I want to do another challenge in July. I want to do a four week challenge, starting this week, where I use one eyeshadow palette that I really haven't touched. I've listed the ones I want to use below:  Week 1: (this week) Urban Decay Naked 3, I can't seem to decide if I like this palette yet. And I've had it since Christmas  Week 2, July 7: The Balm Nude Tude Palette. It just sits in my drawer, haven't touched it in a while and I'm not sure I want it anymore.  Week 3, July 14: Stila in the Garden Palette. I love the Stila palettes and use them all the time, but this one gets little love from me so I want to give it some more Week 4, July 21: Too Faced Boudoir Eyeshadow Palette. I really do love Too Faced eyeshadows but for some reason I don't reach for this guy often.   My main goal in this challenge is to go through these four palettes and see if they're worth keeping. I tend to pull out palettes to use for the week anyway so this is just me forcing myself to use other ones that remain untouched.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 30, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Heya Gals! Sorry if I'm striking up a random convo, but last night I did a full inventory (haven't counted new/BU items into the entire total).  I listed each product name and type and brand.  It took me about three hours or more.
> 
> THREE HOURS OR MORE.
> 
> ...


 
  You are not alone, many people on here have large collections and when we add up how much it cost we all get a shock!

  The key thing now is to use the feelings you have and turn them into positive results!

  Firstly when I started the process earlier this year I pulled out any BNIB items of BU's, list these on ebay or in the clearance bin, sometimes if they are rare and sought after you will get you money back and sometime you will have to take a hit. But I told myself if I left it in the drawer and never used it I had wasted the money completely where as if I sold it and got back 50% or 75% of the cost i would be in a better state than leaving it as it was and ignoring the issue.

  Once you have done that re-assess your stash and separate out your absolute loves from the hates and not sures, then challenge yourself, you may re-discover loves, but if its not working for you get rid, either do bundles of used by brand on ebay (I find I get better prices and shift more on ebay this way) or try the clearence bin or try girl friends, mothers, siblings etc.

If it doesn't work for you cut your losses and move on.

  6 months in I am making progress, its slow but but it is happening, equally though I am slowly re-couping some of the cash I invested and feeling better about my stash.

  The key is to move forward and take those feelings you had and turn them into something positive!, identify what triggers you to spend and monitor what you buy and control those future purchases whilst condensing your stash into a size that you are happy and comfortable with.

  Please also post your inventory - I posted mine 3 months ago and I am now re-doing mine and getting ready to sell some more on ebay again of stuff that survived the first cull but hasn't been used since so obviously I won't miss them. It helps to keep you focused and we can help keep you on the right path if you want us too.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @Glitteryvegas, you are definitely NOT alone. Taking the step to do an inventory is one of the most difficult and you did it!!! Take a minute to be proud of yourself for that and recognize your accomplishment of facing your issues head on. I would suggest religiously tracking your incoming items with that spreadsheet. I have a separate page just for 2014 purchases where I list every item I've bought this year along with price totals etc. It keeps me in check and I need to keep up with mine too.. I let it go for a while and the results were scary.
> 
> For decluttering.. I recommend that you go slowly. Start with things that you really don't like or that have expired or maybe are poorer quality. Toss what is not usable, sell new or LE items, and give away to family or friends. Once you've gotten rid of the things that you know you won't use, you can tackle the sheer numbers step by step until you feel comfortable. Take it slowly, because some people who go too fast start feeling panicked and bring more in to compensate. For me personally, one of the realizations I came to is that the money was already spent and I'd never get it back. But these items were sitting there making me feel bad just by their very presence and as a result, I was emotionally shopping even more. It's a vicious cycle.. letting go of some things definitely made my stash much more enjoyable and usable.
> 
> ...


 
  Excellent ideas for July!

  I am in the process of re-doing my inventory but it might be a couple of weeks before I finish as I am off on Holiday next week. I have selected some more bits to sell on ebay which haven't been used and I have decided to part with some things that survived the last round.

  Money is a little tight at the moment so I plan to be on a no-buy for July and to try to sell the stuff I am not keeping anymore on ebay, ignoring what I paid for it I think there is quite a lot of money that I could re-coup back and I need to focus on saving that in my rainy day fund rather than investing in the new collections!

  I need to focus on trying to finish up some bits that are close to being done:


YSL Teinte Touche Eclat Foundation, less than 20% remaining, I need to finish up and not replace! 	
Estee Lauder Double Wear Concealer, nearly finished. 	
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance, I suspect a weeks worths of use will finish this one! 	
Guerlain Shine Automatique in 261, a couple of weeks use i suspect but this is great for summer and top ups during the day so going to keep it on my desk and reapply instead of lip balm! 	
Burberry mini Lipstick, there is so little of this left, it just needs finishing 	
Clinique mini Chubby stick intense, not much left just needs finishing. 
 
  Therefore I am going to try to incorporate these items into my everyday look for now in an effort to finish them off.

  Recently i have had a couple of slip ups, so once I have finished the inventory this month and sold the bits that I don't need anymore I will be monitoring my purchases for the rest of the year and keeping a running total.....I will be trying to stay as close to a no buy as I can while using up as much as I can!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 30, 2014)

Haven't posted much here lately... But I didn't fall off the wagon, I haven't pruchased any makeup lately. Just repurchased some skin and hair stuff. I'm pretty proud of myself for still holding on to my giftcards, it's SO tempting to just hit submit, since I have a bunch of things sitting in my cart that I'd like. But fall is looking scary, so many collections as well as new perm stuff from various brands, so I'm trying my hardest to be a girl until then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've sold and swapped some more stuff as well and feel really good about that. Yay for my stash getting smaller! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Also, Pixie says hello to everyone.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Haven't posted much here lately... But I didn't fall off the wagon, I haven't pruchased any makeup lately. Just repurchased some skin and hair stuff. I'm pretty proud of myself for still holding on to my giftcards, it's SO tempting to just hit submit, since I have a bunch of things sitting in my cart that I'd like. But fall is looking scary, so many collections as well as new perm stuff from various brands, so I'm trying my hardest to be a girl until then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's great Naynadine!Good luck holding on to the gift cards! 
  and Hi Pixie! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Haven't posted much here lately... But I didn't fall off the wagon, I haven't pruchased any makeup lately. Just repurchased some skin and hair stuff. I'm pretty proud of myself for still holding on to my giftcards, it's SO tempting to just hit submit, since I have a bunch of things sitting in my cart that I'd like. But fall is looking scary, so many collections as well as new perm stuff from various brands, so I'm trying my hardest to be a girl until then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY smaller stash!! Good for you for holding onto those gift cards too! Fall is looking crazy.. I've been taking things off the list every once in a while. I'm going to try to stay at 5 items or less for each of the ANR and AW collections. 






 PIXIE. Miss her so much. Sending her positive thoughts every day.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 30, 2014)

Good ideas, ladies! It's very encouraging.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's a great article on downsizing (it's about clothing but the principles can easily apply to cosmetics). I'm not affiliated, just a fan!  http://recoveringshopaholic.com/do-you-have-a-closet-set-point/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+recoveringshopaholic%2FrExd+%28Recovering+Shopaholic%29   Lots of great ideas for gradually letting go of things rather than doing a major purge.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Over the weekend,  I managed to clear out a few of my indie pigments from my stash and a few lip products. I still have a LONG way to go by way of narrowing down my piggy stash, but I'm glad I whittled it down a bit.


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm starting to slim down my makeup stash too. I'm buying a Helmer on Sunday and have vowed that my makeup collection should fit into there and no more!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 30, 2014)

It's been way too long since I purged. However, I've been making an effort to use new stuff I haven't even tested, as well as stuff I haven't touched in a while. It makes me sick and anxious to have to go through everything. So, just today's FOTD - at least some old stuff actually got some use!  skin79 Hot Pink BB cream as a base (and I finished up my can, but have THREE backups of this. Unnessecary!), with the MAC Mineralise Loose in Extra Light buffed in the t-zone. I'm really enjoying this combination.  Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded, with MAC Aurora pigment (no dent in this... barely used it) on lid, with UD Laced (not Tease, my mistake!) & WOS from my Build Your Own Palette. BB Black Ink gel liner - I can't seem to not use it.  Tarte AC blush in Adored; bought on sale and finally used today; Guerlain 01 Blondes bronzer.  MAC Creme Cup lipstick & NARS Turkish Delight lip gloss.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> My main goal in this challenge is to go through these four palettes and see if they're worth keeping. I tend to pull out palettes to use for the week anyway so this is just me forcing myself to use other ones that remain untouched.


Sounds like a good idea. Now that I'm back to work I should try to wear more of my shadows too. 

  Thanks @burghchick. I am liking the job, everyone is very friendly lol


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jun 30, 2014)

So orange brights week wrapped up on Saturday and I posted all about it in the Theme Makeup thread with lots of pictures this round.

*Day 22: *Rimmel _109_. Even though I like the color, I'll be getting rid of it.
*Day 23:* Revlon _Kiss me Coral_. Love this! Stays.
*Day 24:* Maybelline Color Sensational Vivid in _Electric Orange._ It's out! I've finally come to terms with just not liking the Color Sensational line, which is unfortunate because I have quite a few.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Ladies, just popping in.   (((HUGS))) To everyone who needs it.   And congrats on your low buy successes!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 30, 2014)

@mel33t, @veronikawithak, @Rainbunny, @Maris Crane, 
  @Ajigglin, @shellygrrl, @burghchick, @charlotte366 - 

  THANK YOU so much for all of your support and encouragement!  I really can't express my appreciation!  It helps to come here, talk, vent, relate, and get it all out to ladies who understand the struggle.  I have to go through and cull/sell, like some of you mentioned.  I think because I really love all colours and finishes it makes it hard to figure out what are 'duds' to me and what are superstars.  I have a BU of semi precious rose quartz that I may try to sell here.  It's used, but there's still a lot left.  Some things I bought BUs of I'm like "WHY OH WHY did you do that?!?"  I know you gals can relate to this feeling.  Sometimes I think selling is too much work for me - maybe swapping is better.  However, swapping doesn't clear out my stash!  But it certainly is fun!  I guess either way, clearing out unwanted products is the goal.    

  I will have to do a palette swap out every week to get going on using those.  Some days when I'm being lazy I think "Put that dang makeup on girl!!!"  I have so much that it literally must be used every day.  Most days I'm layering products upon products so that I'm using them up.  it's good because it's intensifies colours and uses them up at the same time.  By doing my inventory I have seen what colours are problem areas for me.  For instance, I LOVE red lip glosses, but rarely wear them because I find them high maintenance and sometimes they make me feel self conscious.  So, no more reds for me, one is more than enough!     

  Yesterday at CCO I bought a mascara, a blot powder, and one lipglass.  Today I bought a nail top coat as I'm running out of my fav, and two new polishes for summer.  Pretty good I say!  I think I'm going to do a no buy for July and see how it feels.  I was going to look into Moody Blooms but I'm not now - I have more than enough shadows and liners.  Small victories I guess.    

  Thanks ladies! I will check in more often.  This is a great group! xoxo

@Paint&Ink Chick - Congrats on your job girl!  Fantastic!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 30, 2014)

So I was able to finish my "face products" section of my Excel spreadsheet tonight. Here's what the numbers came out to be. One of the figures is... pretty bad. I knew I had a problem in that category... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Base Products:

Primer4BB Cream3Foundation9Concealer3Powder3Setting Powder5
 
  One of the setting powder includes the Hourlgass Ambient Lighting Palette, but I included that as one thing... 

  Additional Face Products

Bronzer16Highlighter31Blush113






... the blush includes two x6 NARS palettes and two x4 NARS palettes each counted as one. It does not include palettes that have eyeshadows and blush and bronzer... that's a different ball game.


  How in God's name did I accumulate 113 blushes?!?! AND NOT ONE HAS HIT PAN?! No wonder... 
  I'm definitely going to go hardcore and start going through them and seeing what I don't like, already from this 30 day challenge I can toss/give away two. I can't part with my NARS or Tarte. Those are excellent quality and I love almost all of them. My Excel is sorted by product, brand, love/like/meh. See below for a clip:


BlushTarteAmazonian Clay BlushAchioteLoveBlushTarteAmazonian Clay BlushBlissfulPendingBlushThe BalmBlushFrat BoyLikeBlushTom FordCheek ColorLove LustMehBlush - CreamBenefitBenetintBenetit - SampleLike
 

  Anything that is "love" I love and use a lot. Blushes I like are blushes I like. I like using them, but they're not do or die. I have a few "Meh's" in there which means I've tried to make it work and it's just not. Anything that's Pending is either new, unused, or just plain don't remember if I liked it. I've done this for all the base products so far. It's probably going to be harder to do this for single eye shadows but I'm going to do it for palettes. 

  Okay .. .now I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 30, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @mel33t, @veronikawithak, @Rainbunny, @Maris Crane,
> @Ajigglin, @shellygrrl, @burghchick, @charlotte366 -
> 
> THANK YOU so much for all of your support and encouragement!  I really can't express my appreciation!  It helps to come here, talk, vent, relate, and get it all out to ladies who understand the struggle.  I have to go through and cull/sell, like some of you mentioned.  I think because I really love all colours and finishes it makes it hard to figure out what are 'duds' to me and what are superstars.  I have a BU of semi precious rose quartz that I may try to sell here.  It's used, but there's still a lot left.  Some things I bought BUs of I'm like "WHY OH WHY did you do that?!?"  I know you gals can relate to this feeling.  Sometimes I think selling is too much work for me - maybe swapping is better.  However, swapping doesn't clear out my stash!  But it certainly is fun!  I guess either way, clearing out unwanted products is the goal.
> ...


Aww, thanks doll. I'm liking it so far, and I get to be fancy at work lol Meaning wear my make up! And small victories are good, go head girl lol..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mel33t great idea, how did you make your spreadsheet? I really need to do one. And I thought I had a lot of blush lol. I can truely say I purge,sell and give away.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello my Lovies! I have missed you all a ton. Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words!

  I am still going to lay low for a bit longer while I sort through some tough emotions. I know myself all too well, and times like these typically send me into "Retail Therapy" mode. So I have to be really careful right now and focus on keeping myself on track while trying to get through this rough patch. Everything I've been sorting through emotionally has really opened my eyes in a lot of ways. To be grateful for every day we are given, to appreciate the loved ones and friends in our lives, to not waste a single day. 
  In all this Low-Buy chatter please try to remind yourself... at the end of the day this is all just STUFF. We can't take it with us and it doesn't come with a happiness guarantee. Feel beautiful because you ARE! Know you are worth every single happiness in life. Put on your pretty makeup but know you are just as beautiful without it. And if it was all gone tomorrow, know you made your moments count. Every one of you has touched me in a special and unique way. Even though this is the Internet, and we will most likely never meet in person, I have found amazing people on this forum and in this thread in particular. I am grateful for the chances I've had to share with all of you and have you share with me.

  Good job on all the successes in here! I'm so proud! I'll be back very soon. I just wanted you all to know you're in my thoughts!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jun 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hello my Lovies! I have missed you all a ton. Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words!
> 
> I am still going to lay low for a bit longer while I sort through some tough emotions. I know myself all too well, and times like these typically send me into "Retail Therapy" mode. So I have to be really careful right now and focus on keeping myself on track while trying to get through this rough patch. Everything I've been sorting through emotionally has really opened my eyes in a lot of ways. To be grateful for every day we are given, to appreciate the loved ones and friends in our lives, to not waste a single day.
> In all this Low-Buy chatter please try to remind yourself... at the end of the day this is all just STUFF. We can't take it with us and it doesn't come with a happiness guarantee. Feel beautiful because you ARE! Know you are worth every single happiness in life. Put on your pretty makeup but know you are just as beautiful without it. And if it was all gone tomorrow, know you made your moments count. Every one of you has touched me in a special and unique way. Even though this is the Internet, and we will most likely never meet in person, I have found amazing people on this forum and in this thread in particular. I am grateful for the chances I've had to share with all of you and have you share with me.
> ...


  Hi Girl, Thank you for checking in with us, we miss you!  You have created this safe space for us and I know we all appreciate it.  

  Thank you also reminding us of the important things in life & to not take a day, our loved ones, or ourselves for granted.  You have a powerful message to share and we are listening.  Sending you strength. xo


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I was able to finish my "face products" section of my Excel spreadsheet tonight. Here's what the numbers came out to be. One of the figures is... pretty bad. I knew I had a problem in that category... hboy:   Base Products:
> Primer4BB Cream3Foundation9Concealer3Powder3Setting Powder5
> One of the setting powder includes the Hourlgass Ambient Lighting Palette, but I included that as one thing...   Additional Face Products
> Bronzer16Highlighter31Blush113
> ...


  Great job on itemizing everything.  I'll be honest, I've wondered before if listing everything was really all that helpful, but I can see now how it could be.  I'd bet a lot of us have more of something than we think.  When I read your inventory it made me think about how many Blushes I have. I'm not a big blush fanatic so I would have guessed 5 tops. But when I counted I remembered 4 that I have in a palette and often forget about.  I'm guessing that a lot of us do that.  And we all have our things that we buy the most of.  I know my weaknesses are lipstick and eyeshadows. Thanks so much for sharing your inventory process.  I think the more people share about their areas of struggle, the more it helps others.  You've inspired me to take stock of my things, starting with blushes and MSF s.  10 blushes 8 MSF (I've hit pan on 1 and have a BU of it, I counted both)  Just doing that quick count will make me much more careful about buying those things because I have more than I thought.  I come from a family where you only had 1 blush, 1 foundation, 1 mascara, so in those areas I haven't been too bad ( until last year I did only have 1 blush and 2 very old MSF S).  But I'm guessing that I have more than 100 lipsticks and probably about the same amount of e/s.  Just curious, when you all do these inventories, do you categorize by color for lippies and e/s?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hello my Lovies! I have missed you all a ton. Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words!  I am still going to lay low for a bit longer while I sort through some tough emotions. I know myself all too well, and times like these typically send me into "Retail Therapy" mode. So I have to be really careful right now and focus on keeping myself on track while trying to get through this rough patch. Everything I've been sorting through emotionally has really opened my eyes in a lot of ways. To be grateful for every day we are given, to appreciate the loved ones and friends in our lives, to not waste a single day.  In all this Low-Buy chatter please try to remind yourself... at the end of the day this is all just STUFF. We can't take it with us and it doesn't come with a happiness guarantee. Feel beautiful because you ARE! Know you are worth every single happiness in life. Put on your pretty makeup but know you are just as beautiful without it. And if it was all gone tomorrow, know you made your moments count. Every one of you has touched me in a special and unique way. Even though this is the Internet, and we will most likely never meet in person, I have found amazing people on this forum and in this thread in particular. I am grateful for the chances I've had to share with all of you and have you share with me.  Good job on all the successes in here! I'm so proud! I'll be back very soon. I just wanted you all to know you're in my thoughts!


  Im so glad to "see" you, Pixie!  I was thinking of you last night.  So sorry to hear that you're dealing with such a big thing.  But I know that you are using the difficulty in the best way possible.  You strike me as a person who looks for the worthwhile lessons even in bad situations.  Your thread here has had such a positive influence on me.  It has made me want to tackle a problem that I've had for a very long time (buying things to make myself feel better about love that I didn't have, the family that I wished I had but didn't, trying to fit in with people who made twice the money that I did... I could go on...).  Thanks to this thread I'm sorting through everything I have, not just make-up.  I don't want to hold onto things that I never use or look at. At the same time, I'm finding things that I had forgotten I had which are precious.  You have helped me do this, what a great thing to have given.   Hugs and love sent your way!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 1, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @mel33t , @veronikawithak , @Rainbunny , @Maris Crane , @Ajigglin, @shellygrrl, @burghchick, @charlotte366 -   THANK YOU so much for all of your support and encouragement!  I really can't express my appreciation!  It helps to come here, talk, vent, relate, and get it all out to ladies who understand the struggle.  I have to go through and cull/sell, like some of you mentioned.  I think because I really love all colours and finishes it makes it hard to figure out what are 'duds' to me and what are superstars.  I have a BU of semi precious rose quartz that I may try to sell here.  It's used, but there's still a lot left.  Some things I bought BUs of I'm like "WHY OH WHY did you do that?!?"  I know you gals can relate to this feeling.  Sometimes I think selling is too much work for me - maybe swapping is better.  However, swapping doesn't clear out my stash!  But it certainly is fun!  I guess either way, clearing out unwanted products is the goal.      I will have to do a palette swap out every week to get going on using those.  Some days when I'm being lazy I think "Put that dang makeup on girl!!!"  I have so much that it literally must be used every day.  Most days I'm layering products upon products so that I'm using them up.  it's good because it's intensifies colours and uses them up at the same time.  By doing my inventory I have seen what colours are problem areas for me.  For instance, I LOVE red lip glosses, but rarely wear them because I find them high maintenance and sometimes they make me feel self conscious.  So, no more reds for me, one is more than enough!       Yesterday at CCO I bought a mascara, a blot powder, and one lipglass.  Today I bought a nail top coat as I'm running out of my fav, and two new polishes for summer.  Pretty good I say!  I think I'm going to do a no buy for July and see how it feels.  I was going to look into Moody Blooms but I'm not now - I have more than enough shadows and liners.  Small victories I guess.      Thanks ladies! I will check in more often.  This is a great group! xoxo  @Paint&Ink Chick  - Congrats on your job girl!  Fantastic!


  So glad to hear that we helped in some way.  You are certainly not alone in how you feel.  I for one appreciate what you've shared.  We can tell ourselves not to buy things, and probably succeed in many cases.  But I believe that if I don't understand why I bought it, I'll do it again.  Or I'll buy something else.  This way maybe we can enjoy what we have without guilt.  That's my ultimate goal.  Being balanced.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jul 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hello my Lovies! I have missed you all a ton. Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words!  I am still going to lay low for a bit longer while I sort through some tough emotions. I know myself all too well, and times like these typically send me into "Retail Therapy" mode. So I have to be really careful right now and focus on keeping myself on track while trying to get through this rough patch. Everything I've been sorting through emotionally has really opened my eyes in a lot of ways. To be grateful for every day we are given, to appreciate the loved ones and friends in our lives, to not waste a single day.  In all this Low-Buy chatter please try to remind yourself... at the end of the day this is all just STUFF. We can't take it with us and it doesn't come with a happiness guarantee. Feel beautiful because you ARE! Know you are worth every single happiness in life. Put on your pretty makeup but know you are just as beautiful without it. And if it was all gone tomorrow, know you made your moments count. Every one of you has touched me in a special and unique way. Even though this is the Internet, and we will most likely never meet in person, I have found amazing people on this forum and in this thread in particular. I am grateful for the chances I've had to share with all of you and have you share with me.  Good job on all the successes in here! I'm so proud! I'll be back very soon. I just wanted you all to know you're in my thoughts!


 I had been out of this thread for soooo long, (and haven't caught up yet) so I don't  know what happened.  But I hope what ever is going on gets better  You are so loving, kind and strong, you'll get through it. Sending thoughts&prayer your way


----------



## mel33t (Jul 1, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Aww, thanks doll. I'm liking it so far, and I get to be fancy at work lol Meaning wear my make up! And small victories are good, go head girl lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I haven't done lipstick or e/s yet, I might try to put a category in for color. I didn't do that with the blushes because honestly I didn't even think about it lol. But it might be a good idea to see how many coral blushes I have. I am going to be a little more cautious about blushes in the future. I knew I had a problem with this particular category. I've always liked blush and it's just how it is. I would really like to hit pan on a few of my old ones (anything 2 years +) - might start working on that. 

  I think counting it out is a good way to see what you have and to not overbuy something. I know I have doubles of certain things because I'm not thinking about it. The reason I have three concealers is because one is for my face and the other two are both the Maybeline instant age rewind concealer because I thought I didn't have it when I bought the other one. So this one is still in packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thank you guys for your support and most importantly the non-judgement. I was nervous sharing this info. I'm so thankful for a great community like this to be able to share everything. You guys are awesome!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hello my Lovies! I have missed you all a ton. Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words!
> 
> I am still going to lay low for a bit longer while I sort through some tough emotions. I know myself all too well, and times like these typically send me into "Retail Therapy" mode. So I have to be really careful right now and focus on keeping myself on track while trying to get through this rough patch. Everything I've been sorting through emotionally has really opened my eyes in a lot of ways. To be grateful for every day we are given, to appreciate the loved ones and friends in our lives, to not waste a single day.
> In all this Low-Buy chatter please try to remind yourself... at the end of the day this is all just STUFF. We can't take it with us and it doesn't come with a happiness guarantee. Feel beautiful because you ARE! Know you are worth every single happiness in life. Put on your pretty makeup but know you are just as beautiful without it. And if it was all gone tomorrow, know you made your moments count. Every one of you has touched me in a special and unique way. Even though this is the Internet, and we will most likely never meet in person, I have found amazing people on this forum and in this thread in particular. I am grateful for the chances I've had to share with all of you and have you share with me.
> ...


  I love you Pixie, and hope that you're doing okay. You are such a ray of sunlight in this forum with your wit, humor, incredible sweetness and willingness to help others. I hope that whatever you're going through rights itself for you soon. Huge hugs and lots of love.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> So glad to hear that we helped in some way. You are certainly not alone in how you feel. I for one appreciate what you've shared. We can tell ourselves not to buy things, and probably succeed in many cases. But I believe that if I don't understand why I bought it, I'll do it again. Or I'll buy something else. This way maybe we can enjoy what we have without guilt. That's my ultimate goal. Being balanced.


  Thanks lady! I really appreciate what you said above regarding looking for acceptance, etc. and filling the void through makeup.  For me I think a big problem is that I buy when I'm sad or happy.  Buying seems to make every emotion better, but it doesn't.  It just makes me poor and I eventually forget about all of the lovely things that I bought. 

  I'm determined to put my money into more exciting ventures, like quality time with my loved ones.  You can't buy the time back once it's gone.

  I know other women who are maybe more obsessed with finding a good deal/shopping than I am.  They have incredible potential but look like they are going around in circles accumulating.  I don't want to be 60 and still running around in circles with my life.  It's time to get a grip and take control.  I have a lot to do and life is precious!    

  The other day I was describing my collection to an woman who is good with her money.  As I was talking to her, I came to this very obvious realization.  Paying off debt means you are constantly living in the past.  Paying for things that you can't afford (or, paying for things that you can afford but have a lot of) means that you can't move forward with your life as quickly and go in the right direction.  You remain tethered to your history (through debt and old bad habits).        

  Every day I make new realizations and I get closer to my best self.  (Sorry for the Louise Hay/Oprah moment...haha..actually I'm not sorry - OPRAHH!!!!!! I love her!!!)

@mel33t - Your collection sounds dreamy (not to encourage you or anything!) - I applaud your strategic tactics here with your spreadsheets, organizing and your rating system (love it!).  I think the rating system will be especially helpful!  You are making great strides towards success!  Thanks for sharing your story. xo


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 1, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas, I feel like I could've written that.   Has anyone noticed when they've been on a sucsessful makeup no buy, all they've managed to do, is buy say... more clothes and shoes? I did so well as far as buying almost no makeup for a good 4 months, but I don't know how proud I can be when I watched my handbag collection grow so much, I managed to add some long-time fashion lems to my list, but it still didn't help me save - I just switched one addiction for another.  The time is nigh, really. I want to do so much travelling (I have Mauritius in December, but I still eventually want to reach Russia, Egypt, Italy and crazily North Korea - though that one I may just have to learn about from _The Interview_ and documentaries) and I have no dependants. Stuff is nice, but stuff kind of sucks when you have no real memories.   And on the low-buy topic: I think I'm going to purge Clinique Black Honey cream liner. The texture is beautiful, but it's so, so sheer - I feel like all I get is the glitter and not the rich, red brown it looks in the pot. It looks BETTER when I put on mascara, but it's still not something I'll really use. I think I've used this maybe 5x at most since I bought it last fall... eek.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 1, 2014)

@GlierttyVegas I know exactly what you mean by the paying off debts and going in a vicious circle. I have to say that I learned my lesson about a year ago. And while I am still paying down some credit card debit, not much left, I NEVER buy any beauty products or unnecessary items on my credit card. Period. I don't want to be paying a loan for my lipsticks.   Thank you for your comment  I have a hard time giving things away because I honestly do like almost everything. But I think that in order to downsize and get use out of my spending I'm going to have to come up with something!!  @Maris Crane I get you completely. Today I saw Zara had a sale and I almost went in but didn't. My ultimate goal is to trim my spending across the board, makeup is just my problem area. Is there something you could do in your spare time to get rid of that need? Maybe try reorganizing your closet. That always helps me. I have my CPA exam so luckily that keeps me from being out too much. But before when I was trying not to spend I would go exercise. And by exercising I mean either walking or swimming because I can't run for my life but I can swim like a mermaid.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @Maris Crane I get you completely. Today I saw Zara had a sale and I almost went in but didn't. My ultimate goal is to trim my spending across the board, makeup is just my problem area. Is there something you could do in your spare time to get rid of that need? Maybe try reorganizing your closet. That always helps me. I have my CPA exam so luckily that keeps me from being out too much. But before when I was trying not to spend I would go exercise. And by exercising I mean either walking or swimming because I can't run for my life but I can swim like a mermaid.


  Oh gawd no. The Zara sale has started? Must. Resist.   I find even with a hobby during spare time, at work it's kind of difficult as I'm sitting at a computer, and it's impossible not to have all my favourite sites up to browse on. Not to mention, these websites are very good at emailing you when there's a coupon code or a sale starting.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been a bit MIA lately! I've been mostly browing via mobile and it's a royal pain.

  I'm seeing lots of good progress from you ladies! Good work and keep it up!

  I've been pretty good myself - I skipped Moody Blooms and I haven't bought makeup in probably two weeks. Huge step for me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 1, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Has anyone noticed when they've been on a sucsessful makeup no buy, all they've managed to do, is buy say... more clothes and shoes? I did so well as far as buying almost no makeup for a good 4 months, but I don't know how proud I can be when I watched my handbag collection grow so much, I managed to add some long-time fashion lems to my list, but it still didn't help me save - I just switched one addiction for another.


  I did buy some new clothes in the first half of the year, in lieu of makeup, along with a pair of boots. This after I got rid of a lot of clothes, shoes, and handbags last year. I haven't brought in as much as I purged, though. (And I think I'm due for a routine purge soon anyway. )


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey Gals!

  Just going through makeup bags and I have so many!  How do you decide when you like them all? Do you pick a number that you think is okay and then choose your favs? 

  I guess this could apply to really anything that I have too much of. 

  Today I went through sample sizes, etc.  Going to give away a bunch. How many mini shampoos do you really need?  Probably just one, or an empty container that you fill up when you travel (IE: None).  

  I also started a sale in the clearance bin and have already sold some stuff! YAY! 

  Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 1, 2014)

And yes ladies!  If I'm not shopping for makeup I usually transfer it to books, candles, bags.  So really, the challenge is to stop shopping all together. I unsubscribed from MAC emails and Body Shop too.  

  I basically could open my own makeup counter, bookstore, and candle/lotion store with my items.  When I feel the need to go shopping I need to go to my closet instead of to the mall!


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 1, 2014)

I've fallen behind almost 1000 posts in this thread.  Between work and travel, I haven't been on the boards as much. 

  I hope things are going well for everyone, and for those going through rough patches, hope you come through them soon.

  As far as personal spending, I've been good lately.  I only hauled two things from the Osbournes, and five items from Moody Blooms, though one of those may be getting the boot here soon.  I did take advantage of a few deals at PHAMExpo over the weekend.  I've become obsessed with false lashes lately now that I've gotten better at applying them and seeing how they can take a look from 0 to 100, so that made up the bulk of my purchases.  

  I'm hoping to take some time over this holiday weekend, not only to finally dive into my household clutter and whittle it down, but also to go through my collection and see what else I can part with.


----------



## kait0 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yay for the beginning of a new month! My goal is to go on a total no-buy for the month of July. I shamefully ordered a lipstick today, and I feel guilty about it. I got sucked in by new sephora perks, so I felt like I needed to buy something just to get a few of the 100 point perks. I've been lusting over colours like this lipstick for a while, and I will enjoy it. But no point perk is ever going to be a good deal/a savings when I spend $36 on a lipstick I didn't need. i really want to commit to going all of July without buying beauty items. I have a ton of new items and I need to spend some time using and enjoying them. I have enough make-up. Period. Having the perfect peach lipstick isn't going to transform my life or make me into a different person. It's just make-up. Sorry for my ramblings, just needed to write it out.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 2, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Yay for the beginning of a new month! My goal is to go on a total no-buy for the month of July. I shamefully ordered a lipstick today, and I feel guilty about it. I got sucked in by new sephora perks, so I felt like I needed to buy something just to get a few of the 100 point perks. I've been lusting over colours like this lipstick for a while, and I will enjoy it. But no point perk is ever going to be a good deal/a savings when I spend $36 on a lipstick I didn't need. i really want to commit to going all of July without buying beauty items. I have a ton of new items and I need to spend some time using and enjoying them. I have enough make-up. Period. Having the perfect peach lipstick isn't going to transform my life or make me into a different person. It's just make-up. Sorry for my ramblings, just needed to write it out.


  Hey Girl!

  Yep, you are right - no lippie will transform your life!  But don't beat yourself up.  Tomorrow is another day to start again!   The sephora perks get me too, but the truth is I usually don't use or like my 'perks' and I give them away.  I usually save my points up for a big perk and that helps me to keep the inflow of stuff at bay too.  

  Hope you have a successful July!  I'm doing a no buy too, so I feel your pain, but it will be worth it!  Maybe carry one day over into August so you can do a 30 day no buy!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas I've been layering products to use them up too.. and reapplying throughout the day. I'll carry my lip products with me and usually apply blush once in the morning and once when I get home from work. I really want to use up a blush by the end of the year.. I'd be so proud of myself since I've never finished one.. ever! Great job on figuring out which areas are problems for you! It makes it a lot easier if you start with those first. For example, getting rid of all but one or two of those red glosses. It kind of starts a snowball effect.. I'm great at getting rid of things that aren't my favorites right now, I just need to focus on not bringing so much in to start with! Congrats on skipping Moody Blooms too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One day at a time, one collection at a time!

@mel33t I'm not sure if you've seen this blog post before.. or if it will help you or just make you anxious (I really hope it does help!) but someone calculated how many applications are in each pan of blush (300-500) http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/07/how-many-applications-are-in-pan-of.html. Even if you reapplied once during the day, that's only 1-2 blushes per year that you could use up. It was really helpful for me to think that I could go decades without buying a single blush. Plus if I focused on trying to rotate them all, I'd be using things I didn't like as much instead of my favorites. That realization was key in my decision to let go of a lot of my blushes and just keep my top 2-3 per color. I'm planning on buying 2-3 blushes from the fall collections and when I do I'm going to let go of some of my older ones!


Glitteryvegas said:


> Thanks lady! I really appreciate what you said above regarding looking for acceptance, etc. and filling the void through makeup.  For me I think a big problem is that I buy when I'm sad or happy.  *Buying seems to make every emotion better, but it doesn't.  It just makes me poor and I eventually forget about all of the lovely things that I bought.*
> 
> I'm determined to put my money into more exciting ventures, like quality time with my loved ones.  You can't buy the time back once it's gone.
> 
> ...


  I really loved this post.. I've had a lot of these same thoughts over the past few months. It's hard to stay in that mindset sometimes when we're bombarded with psychological cues to purchase all day every day. One of the main reasons I decided to unsubscribe from all of the collection threads. Usually I can tell from a color story if I'm interested in something.. so why do I need to hear what other people want or recommend in order to make a purchase? Easy answer - I don't. And I should be checking things out in store if I can anyway! It's really fun chatting with everyone but it makes such a negative impact on my life that I need to take a step back until I feel strong enough not to be influenced.. easier said than done. I think we don't realize the extent to which others influence our buying decisions, even when they're people we don't know.

  You're so right that life is precious and we have a lot to do! When I look back on my life I don't want my legacy to be a makeup "collection".. In my opinion anyone with money (or credit) can go and purchase a lot of makeup.. I need something more than that in order to feel fulfilled. I know I'll be much happier spending more of my money and time on activities rather than researching and purchasing makeup.. I shudder to think how much time I've spent on it already (both in actual time spent reading about new things and the time it took to work for the money to buy those things). I don't even want to know! That being said, in no way am I trying to devalue anyone else if their goals are different from mine! If someone wants a large makeup collection that's great for them and their life. I personally know it's not the right choice for me. And for those who work in the industry that's just part of the job. I don't. I'm not a makeup artist and I don't work in the industry in any other way, so I really don't need or want more than I can personally use.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 2, 2014)

I know this is a low buy thread and I don't mean to enable but I have been using this cleansing balm for the last month and have to share.

  It gets off every bit of make up including fluidlines and waterproof mascara. You just smooth it all over your face, massage it in and wipe or wash it off (I tend to wash it off since it is a little too rich for my skin). Beautiful. It is only $16 in Canada (cheaper still in the US) and at the Body Shop you can always get deals.

  Let me know if you try it and love it as much as I do.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I know this is a low buy thread and I don't mean to enable but I have been using this cleansing balm for the last month and have to share.
> 
> It gets off every bit of make up including fluidlines and waterproof mascara. You just smooth it all over your face, massage it in and wipe or wash it off (I tend to wash it off since it is a little too rich for my skin). Beautiful. It is only $16 in Canada (cheaper still in the US) and at the Body Shop you can always get deals.
> 
> Let me know if you try it and love it as much as I do.


  Oh I might give this a go,thanks!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 2, 2014)

@veronikawithak thanks for that blog! That's really interesting. I love blush and that's the thing that makes me feel special so its going to be hard to get my collection under control. I was thinking last night and I might just sell a bunch or give some away. I don't really use a lot of MAC ones. And they're a bulk of the collection. If I had to pick, I could not part with my Tate or NARS blushes. I think the quality is amazing on those. I know its an ungodly amount and a bit of a wakeup call. I watched a makeup collection video online last night and it gave me some relief to know I wasn't the only one who had a problem. Granted I don't do that for an living...   I want to see how the rest of my spreadsheet pans out and see what becomes of my e/s palette challenge. So far I'm liking the Naked 3 for the most part. We will see how I feel about it come Sunday.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @Glitteryvegas I've been layering products to use them up too.. and reapplying throughout the day. I'll carry my lip products with me and usually apply blush once in the morning and once when I get home from work. I really want to use up a blush by the end of the year.. I'd be so proud of myself since I've never finished one.. ever! Great job on figuring out which areas are problems for you! It makes it a lot easier if you start with those first. For example, getting rid of all but one or two of those red glosses. It kind of starts a snowball effect.. I'm great at getting rid of things that aren't my favorites right now, I just need to focus on not bringing so much in to start with! Congrats on skipping Moody Blooms too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think a big key is reapplying throughout the day. I hadn't thought of reapplying blush, that's a great idea.  By the afternoon, mine have worn off anyways (as I don't wear foundation to hold it in place).  I've been focusing on reapplying lippies/glosses but not other products, so I should give it a go!

  It is exciting to start selling some of my products.  Kind of depressing also because of shipping prices, you almost start to wonder if it's worth it - but even if you make like $5 bucks, it's still worth it if you aren't using it,  at least I think so.  By the time I get around to using some of them they'll probably have gone bad, and it's such a waste.  Doing my inventory has probably been the most essential motivator to my low buy goals.  I know some people make money by reselling LE products, etc. but I just don't see how I could justify the time it takes to sell (it's a lot of work!) with the money that you will clear once you've paid for the product, postage, postal items, etc.  I admire people who can do it quickly and have it down to a science, but it's not for me for making $$.  More of a de-cluttering thing!

  Yes, I agree, I think if I don't change things my legacy will be my makeup collection, book collection, etc.  I know this sounds extremely lame, but sometimes I worry - if something was to happen to me, I would be saddling my loved ones with all of this crap to shift through instead of dealing with bigger things. I know that is morbid and I've never admitted that to anyone, but I think about it a lot.  It's time to funnel my funds into bigger things.

  I've also been thinking about something too, and I'm curious for opinions on this.  I get kind of ashamed to admit that some of my purchases have been on credit - it's embarrassing.  But in a way, if I have other debt to pay off and I'm still buying makeup that you don't need, even if I buy something with cash, isn't it still 'on credit'?  I mean, those funds could be used towards my debt, but I'm still spending them on things I don't need....so it's all relative, isn't it?  This is something I've been thinking about recently - not meaning to step on anyone's toes, we all deserve to treat ourselves and I certainly believe that giving ourselves the occasional treat motivates debt repayment!  But any money that we spend on things that we don't need (that could be used towards repaying debt of any kind - car, CC, LOC, PL, mortgage) is money 'wasted' (relative term), no?  Thoughts?  Opinions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope everyone is having a good week! I'm going to sob as I watch Fault in Our Stars tonight. Haha!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

As promised, here is my Week 1 plan for my July No Buy. Yesterday was Canada Day so my post is late because I was out celebrating (and not purchasing - yay)!  Again, this will be a long one so I've separated it out in case you want to skip ahead.
*July No Buy - Week 1 Goals:*


  I think having new goals every week will really help me - I've heard this quote a lot before about goals: "Anyone can do anything for a week."

  Goal 1: *Purchase 0 material items* - no beauty products, no clothes or accessories. Basically nothing non-consumable. Allowable expenses include food and drinks, monthly bills, experiences like movie tickets.

  Goal 2: *Use up a lipstick* - I've chosen MAC Plumful since it's the closest to being finished. I'm going to wear it as many days as I can but I'll allow myself to wear other things too by changing it up for half the day.

  Goal 3: *Get rid of 3 nail polishes* (including minis) - I purchased 2 last month and I want to make sure I'm keeping my full size nail polishes to 15 or less including base & top coats.

  Goal 4: *Get rid of 3 eyeshadows *- Again, I purchased a few last month and I know there are some I can get rid of that I'm not using.

  Goal 5: *Try a new eyeshadow look *- I need to play with my eyeshadows more. I usually end up doing a wash of color with the same 3-4 eyeshadows.

  I really think I can do all of these this week (#1 will be the toughest - I want to go a whole month but I'm chunking it into 4 individual weeks so it seems more manageable).

*July No Buy - Tips & Plans*

  Another awesome article was featured on Recovering Shopaholic this week - How a Shopping Hiatus Can Help (not affiliated). Posted the day before I started my July No Buy challenge - HOW PERFECT IS THAT? The universe is seriously trying to tell me something here!

  There's a lot of great points about setting yourself up for success, committing to the goal, and identifying factors that can help or hurt you. I got a lot out of it that I'll share below if anyone is interested (and also as a record for my own accountability). 

  First, I removed temptation and put up barriers to shopping - unsubscribed from ALL makeup blogs, Specktra collection threads, YouTube channels with a major haul component, online retailers. I only kept the channels where they were decluttering, doing Project Pan or Pan That Palette challenges, or where there wasn't a large beauty component. I didn't realize how many messages I was getting per day telling me to "buy" - no wonder I've been struggling so much.. I firmly believe that choices are mostly NOT about willpower and are more about creating an environment that points you in the direction you want to go. It really bothers me when I hear people talk about things like this in terms of just having the willpower to not do something. It's really not that simple and there's a lot of research confirming that.

  One of the next things I did is create a "love to do - instead of shopping" list. I made sure to include things that I would consider productive rather than just things to keep myself busy.. because part of the attraction of shopping for me is that feeling of accomplishment when I find the perfect item and can cross it off. I want to get those feelings of accomplishment elsewhere. I also made them specific, measurable activities because when I've made lists like this before I tended to get intimidated that the activities didn't have a defined goal or end point.. unlike shopping which tends to be directed at picking up certain items rather than browsing for me. My list is: read a chapter of a book, take a walk, go to an aerials class, stretch or do yoga for an hour, try a new recipe, clean a room, go for a drink/meal with a friend, make a piece of jewellery, try a new makeup look, read an article or watch a video about minimalism/decluttering/simplicity. Whenever I feel like shopping, I'll pick one of these things and do it. Repeat until the feeling goes away. Some of them require attention and some are things I can do while giving me time to think so it's a good mix. I'm hoping to really get in touch with my emotions this time rather than distracting myself with movies or TV shows, games, etc.

*July No Buy - Reward*

  One of the major things I want to accomplish with this is not feeling the need to splurge on anything at the end to "reward" myself in any way. I've been successful in not buying for periods of time before but once I start again it snowballs out of control. Reaching my goal is its own reward! That being said, I do think rewards are important.. so if (WHEN) I make it to Tuesday next week without purchasing a single beauty product I'm going to reward myself with takeout at one of my favorite places.

  Good luck to everyone working on their own goals! You all are a HUGE source of support and inspiration to me and I truly value reading each and every one of your posts.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 2, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I think a big key is reapplying throughout the day. I hadn't thought of reapplying blush, that's a great idea.  By the afternoon, mine have worn off anyways (as I don't wear foundation to hold it in place).  I've been focusing on reapplying lippies/glosses but not other products, so I should give it a go!
> 
> It is exciting to start selling some of my products.  Kind of depressing also because of shipping prices, you almost start to wonder if it's worth it - but even if you make like $5 bucks, it's still worth it if you aren't using it,  at least I think so.  By the time I get around to using some of them they'll probably have gone bad, and it's such a waste.  Doing my inventory has probably been the most essential motivator to my low buy goals.  I know some people make money by reselling LE products, etc. but I just don't see how I could justify the time it takes to sell (it's a lot of work!) with the money that you will clear once you've paid for the product, postage, postal items, etc.  I admire people who can do it quickly and have it down to a science, but it's not for me for making $$.  More of a de-cluttering thing!
> 
> ...


  this is my opinion is a good way of thinking about it...I am not advocating the have absolutely nothing approach until all forms of debt has been paid off, but we all have a choice to make to as to whether we buy something or put the funds to other use.

I have in the past bought make up on credit, but not anymore, I make a habit to clear my CC monthly and if it isn't clear then all luxuries disappear until it is clear. I however view my mortgage slightly differently, I set a goal each year on how much I want to overpay by, once I have reached this target and done some saving a splurge on luxuries like holidays etc, because although technically the money would be better spent against the mortgage, paying the mortgage doesn't provide me with amazing memories, the holiday does. Thats the comprimise that I make because it gives me the best financial and happy result !


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> As promised, here is my Week 1 plan for my July No Buy. Yesterday was Canada Day so my post is late because I was out celebrating (and not purchasing - yay)!  Again, this will be a long one so I've separated it out in case you want to skip ahead.
> 
> *July No Buy - Week 1 Goals:*
> 
> ...


  I can't wait to hear how you get on, amazing post!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I want to see how the rest of my spreadsheet pans out and see what becomes of my e/s palette challenge. So far I'm liking the Naked 3 for the most part. We will see how I feel about it come Sunday.
> You're welcome! Glad you found it interesting. The way I think about mine is.. assuming both X and Y blushes are light cool pinks that look pretty much the same on my skin, would I rather wear X or Y blush? If 9 or 10 times out of 10 I'd rather wear X, why do I need Y too? It's just taking up physical and emotional space and making me feel guilty. There's only so many times you can wear blush (once or twice per day maybe) so you're splitting your wear time with ones that aren't your favorites rather than focusing on something you love every day.
> 
> Another thing I've learned through this whole process is to NOT start with your toughest area. You're a self-proclaimed blush lover.. it's what makes you feel special so any of them could be hard to get rid of! And that's perfectly okay! Why not start with eyeliners or finishing powders or something a little more innocuous? Or even say you'll get rid of 1-2 per month for a year.  It will get easier the more you do, as long as you go gradually.
> ...


  Selling can be tough, especially in Canada with the postage. I gave away or trashed everything that I've gotten rid of. Maybe try listing things on local sites like Kijiji or Craigslist? Might be more trouble than it's worth though. It feels like a waste but the waste already happened when I bought it and I feel better with it out of my life so I can move on.

  I'm noticing the worry about saddling loved ones with possessions to deal with is a real concern with our generation.. I feel like our parents had so much and we don't want to continue that cycle! I know when my dad passed away my mom had a terrible time trying to get rid of everything he'd accumulated. I don't think it's morbid at all! Just a fact of life. I think you're very considerate to think about those things.  Fortunately my fiance and I are on the same page and are really trying not to own more than we need (difficult around holidays). Was it you that was also into The Minimalists? I have a terrible memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love them though!

  Totally agree about the debt.. it is all debt in the end. That's something I struggle with too since I have so much from university and I'm still a student, although I've always worked through school and during the summers. Any money coming in that I don't spend paying off my debt is still technically on credit. I don't want to deprive myself so much that I end up overspending on things when I graduate though - I'd never get debt-free that way - so I do spend some money on luxuries. I could definitely cut back though which is why I'm here and why I'm determined to make the next 6 months better than the last!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I know this is a low buy thread and I don't mean to enable but I have been using this cleansing balm for the last month and have to share.
> 
> It gets off every bit of make up including fluidlines and waterproof mascara. You just smooth it all over your face, massage it in and wipe or wash it off (I tend to wash it off since it is a little too rich for my skin). Beautiful. It is only $16 in Canada (cheaper still in the US) and at the Body Shop you can always get deals.
> 
> Let me know if you try it and love it as much as I do.


  Thanks for the recommendation!

  I'm also really glad you posted this today.. because I have to confess that although I'm on a No Buy this month (including all beauty products), my first thought was planning out how I was going to purchase it.. "There's a Body Shop close to my building, I could stop there on the way home from work." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I immediately stopped that train of thought.. that's how it all starts for me. Good practice for the rest of the month!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 2, 2014)

You guys are all so awesome with the tips and ideas.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You guys are all so awesome with the tips and ideas.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 2, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I think a big key is reapplying throughout the day. I hadn't thought of reapplying blush, that's a great idea.  By the afternoon, mine have worn off anyways (as I don't wear foundation to hold it in place).  I've been focusing on reapplying lippies/glosses but not other products, so I should give it a go!
> 
> It is exciting to start selling some of my products.  Kind of depressing also because of shipping prices, you almost start to wonder if it's worth it - but even if you make like $5 bucks, it's still worth it if you aren't using it,  at least I think so.  By the time I get around to using some of them they'll probably have gone bad, and it's such a waste.  Doing my inventory has probably been the most essential motivator to my low buy goals.  I know some people make money by reselling LE products, etc. but I just don't see how I could justify the time it takes to sell (it's a lot of work!) with the money that you will clear once you've paid for the product, postage, postal items, etc.  I admire people who can do it quickly and have it down to a science, but it's not for me for making $$.  More of a de-cluttering thing!
> 
> ...


  Yes you are. Be prepared. Bring tissues.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yes you are. Be prepared. Bring tissues.


   Hahaha I've been warned!!! I will bring some tissues and go easy on the eye makeup.  Can't wait!  I cried during the book so much.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
  I like your comment that the mortgage doesn't give you amazing memories - this is true.  We all have to achieve that balance between our responsibilities and fun!  Sounds like you have a achieved a good balance that works for your lifestyle - this is my goal!  Thank you for sharing! 

  Yep, shipping in Canada is atrocious. Can't believe it actually!  It's cheaper to ship to the States than within Canada. YES. RIDICULOUS. 

  Yep, I love the Minimalists! Going to see them in Vancouver in August thanks to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know about their tour until you told me. Too bad you don't live in Van so we could go together!

  I agree, I think maybe Craigslist would be better - maybe sell as a bundle or something.  That way I don't have to ship and someone has to come and get it all!  The money's gone, gone, gone, so there's no sense worrying about that now.  If I can get anything great, if not, it's going to my SIL who I know will use the hell out of it!  She lives in the country, so there's not a lot of stores, etc. around her. She might appreciate some new makeup!

  The whole possessions thing is crazy for our parents generation.  My parents are pretty good, but still have a lot of stuff. I know some families that have a hell of a time with their buying/cluttering.  It's hard. *I'm not one to judge, I'm not in their position.*  But I do think of the burden of it, and how it weighs on people during their lives and for those who are left behind.

  Also agree about the debt thing - no need to go without as debt takes ages to pay off.  I think for me personally I need to learn the word NO.  Funding those $$ towards savings, retirement, mortgage, or a vacation are going to take center stage!

  I like your July outline - very well written and thoughtful. Thanks for sharing!  

   Hahaha I've been warned!!! I will bring some tissues and go easy on the eye makeup.  Can't wait!  I cried during the book so much.  







 Yay! I'm so glad you get to go to their talk. I wish we could go together too! They've been so inspirational for me. I've really been loving this blog as well: The Nife en L'Air - she's doing a shopping fast too actually! Must be the time of year that gets people thinking about their goals again.

  That's really sweet of you to think about giving your SIL some of your makeup. I'm sure she'd love it and would get more use out of it than you might!

  I don't want to come off judgmental when I talk about my opinions or plans either, I just know for me personally that a lot of possessions is not the right choice for me or my situation.. and I don't think there's anything wrong with voicing our thoughts on what we want or don't want out of our own lives. I would never tell someone else that they have too many possessions or too much makeup. I'm sure most people here will understand that we're just thinking through things and anything we say is coming from a place of personal belief, not judgment.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you get to go to their talk. I wish we could go together too! They've been so inspirational for me. I've really been loving this blog as well: The Nife en L'Air - she's doing a shopping fast too actually! Must be the time of year that gets people thinking about their goals again.
> 
> That's really sweet of you to think about giving your SIL some of your makeup. I'm sure she'd love it and would get more use out of it than you might!
> 
> I don't want to come off judgmental when I talk about my opinions or plans either, I just know for me personally that a lot of possessions is not the right choice for me or my situation.. and I don't think there's anything wrong with voicing our thoughts on what we want or don't want out of our own lives. I would never tell someone else that they have too many possessions or too much makeup. I'm sure most people here will understand that we're just thinking through things and anything we say is coming from a place of personal belief, not judgment.


  OHHH!! I will check out that blog!  I'm a big minimalist blog lover (I'm sure you've heard of Leo from Zen Habits?)!  Thanks! xo


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
  OHHH!! I will check out that blog!  I'm a big minimalist blog lover (I'm sure you've heard of Leo from Zen Habits?)!  Thanks! xo



  Me too! Love Zen Habits! I also love miss minimalist, Project 333, mnmlist .. all of them pretty much lol. NowBoarding has some great videos on downsizing and I also LOVE this video from Carrie LeighAnna on her minimalist wardrobe!

  I really want to work on living more simply in all areas of my life but it can be so difficult sometimes. It's a constant work in progress.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 2, 2014)

@veronikawithak I never think you're judgmental. You're the cats meow


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @veronikawithak I never think you're judgmental. You're the cats meow


  Awww thank youuu. :frenz: I think you're pretty fabulous yourself!  I just know purchasing habits and possessions can be sensitive topics so I like to make sure people know that when I say I have X number of items and I think it's too much or that I want to focus less on certain things, I mean that for myself and in the context of my life. Everyone is different!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > @veronikawithak I never think you're judgmental. You're the cats meow
> ...


  Good topic to bring up.  I liked the idea of sharing how much someone/I has/have of certain items, but I don't want anyone to think that there is any judgement about how many is too much.  Everyone has different goals here, so what's too many for 1 person might be fine for another.  Fwiw I have never got the impression that you're speaking about anyone other than yourself, Veronika.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Good topic to bring up.  I liked the idea of sharing how much someone/I has/have of certain items, but I don't want anyone to think that there is any judgement about how many is too much.  Everyone has different goals here, so what's too many for 1 person might be fine for another.  Fwiw I have never got the impression that you're speaking about anyone other than yourself, Veronika.


  Thanks lovely! I figure most know it's all a personal thing, but there could be a few that don't and it's worth mentioning for those people. The last thing I want is to make anyone feel bad about their stuff.. that's not the goal here. [@]Glitteryvegas[/@] just got me thinking with her comment about not being in a position to judge people who have a lot of things so I wanted to clarify that I don't think I'm in a position to judge anyone either.  I just get very easily overwhelmed. I love watching collection videos but if I had half of the stuff most of the bloggers do I'd have a mental breakdown. I have to have my counters cleared off too or I get anxious because I don't see empty space lol. There must be a something-phobia name for it but I dunno what it is.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 2, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> @Glitteryvegas, I feel like I could've written that.   Has anyone noticed when they've been on a sucsessful makeup no buy, all they've managed to do, is buy say... more clothes and shoes? I did so well as far as buying almost no makeup for a good 4 months, but I don't know how proud I can be when I watched my handbag collection grow so much, I managed to add some long-time fashion lems to my list, but it still didn't help me save - I just switched one addiction for another.  The time is nigh, really. I want to do so much travelling (I have Mauritius in December, but I still eventually want to reach Russia, Egypt, Italy and crazily North Korea - though that one I may just have to learn about from _The Interview_ and documentaries) and I have no dependants. Stuff is nice, but stuff kind of sucks when you have no real memories.   And on the low-buy topic: I think I'm going to purge Clinique Black Honey cream liner. The texture is beautiful, but it's so, so sheer - I feel like all I get is the glitter and not the rich, red brown it looks in the pot. It looks BETTER when I put on mascara, but it's still not something I'll really use. I think I've used this maybe 5x at most since I bought it last fall... eek.


  Oh yes, I've spent a lot on clothes in my life, more than on make-up.  That's one reason that I'm purging those, too.  Trying to keep just things I love or that are very practical (workout wear). I am going to try to sell some of my nice work clothes that no longer fit me.  (Sadly, I don't think I'm going to get back to a sz 8 or 10.). Does anyone have recs for good sites other than eBay?  These aren't designer clothes, just things like Jones New York, Ann Taylor Loft, etc.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 2, 2014)

So I'm counting quick little bits today like I have 8 pressed pigments.  I think I will break it down that way instead of lumping them with eye shadows or the regular pigments. I only have Excel on my old laptop so I guess I need to find a more convenient place to keep track.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 2, 2014)

@burghchick  - I am using a local consignment store for my clothing.  I think it may turn out well for me  less work = less profit, but I don't know anyone in my size who I could give the clothes to, so they would just get donated.  Figured I would try 

  Good luck with the spreadsheet - it is a lot of work!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 2, 2014)

I love Excel. I'm surprised I never thought of it before considering I use it almost daily.   I think I'm going to do a major makeup purge. I only want things to be in my muji drawers (except for my palettes). I don't like how my makeup is starting to take up other parts of my space. Once I finish with the inventory my first step is to get rid of all the "meh" products. Then I'll just go to the "likes" and see what I thinks worth it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I love Excel. I'm surprised I never thought of it before considering I use it almost daily.   I think I'm going to do a major makeup purge. I only want things to be in my muji drawers (except for my palettes). I don't like how my makeup is starting to take up other parts of my space. Once I finish with the inventory my first step is to get rid of all the "meh" products. Then I'll just go to the "likes" and see what I thinks worth it.


  That sounds like a good plan.  Something that helps me with getting rid of things is to put my purged items in a bag for a month or more and make sure I won't change my mind. It really confirms that you don't need something if you don't go reach for it from the bag for months!


----------



## Jennifae (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow, I just realized I haven't bought any makeup since May!  Alluring Aquatic was my last haul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I find myself shopping (and enjoying) my stash a lot more lately.  Right now, my goal is to (1) get rid of makeup just sitting in my collection and collecting dust, (2) start using up a few products in my stash, and (3) be more selective.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jul 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hello my Lovies! I have missed you all a ton. Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words!  I am still going to lay low for a bit longer while I sort through some tough emotions. I know myself all too well, and times like these typically send me into "Retail Therapy" mode. So I have to be really careful right now and focus on keeping myself on track while trying to get through this rough patch. Everything I've been sorting through emotionally has really opened my eyes in a lot of ways. To be grateful for every day we are given, to appreciate the loved ones and friends in our lives, to not waste a single day.  In all this Low-Buy chatter please try to remind yourself... at the end of the day this is all just STUFF. We can't take it with us and it doesn't come with a happiness guarantee. Feel beautiful because you ARE! Know you are worth every single happiness in life. Put on your pretty makeup but know you are just as beautiful without it. And if it was all gone tomorrow, know you made your moments count. Every one of you has touched me in a special and unique way. Even though this is the Internet, and we will most likely never meet in person, I have found amazing people on this forum and in this thread in particular. I am grateful for the chances I've had to share with all of you and have you share with me.  Good job on all the successes in here! I'm so proud! I'll be back very soon. I just wanted you all to know you're in my thoughts!


  Hey, lady! Love you lots. You'll come out just fine on the other side and we'll be right here waiting. If you need to talk, I'm a PM away. xoxoxoxo   





veronikawithak said:


> As promised, here is my Week 1 plan for my July No Buy. Yesterday was Canada Day so my post is late because I was out celebrating (and not purchasing - yay)!  Again, this will be a long one so I've separated it out in case you want to skip ahead.  *July No Buy - Week 1 Goals:*  I think having new goals every week will really help me - I've heard this quote a lot before about goals: "Anyone can do anything for a week."  Goal 1: *Purchase 0 material items* - no beauty products, no clothes or accessories. Basically nothing non-consumable. Allowable expenses include food and drinks, monthly bills, experiences like movie tickets.  Goal 2: *Use up a lipstick* - I've chosen MAC Plumful since it's the closest to being finished. I'm going to wear it as many days as I can but I'll allow myself to wear other things too by changing it up for half the day.  Goal 3: *Get rid of 3 nail polishes* (including minis) - I purchased 2 last month and I want to make sure I'm keeping my full size nail polishes to 15 or less including base & top coats.  Goal 4: *Get rid of 3 eyeshadows* - Again, I purchased a few last month and I know there are some I can get rid of that I'm not using.  Goal 5: *Try a new eyeshadow look* - I need to play with my eyeshadows more. I usually end up doing a wash of color with the same 3-4 eyeshadows.  I really think I can do all of these this week (#1 will be the toughest - I want to go a whole month but I'm chunking it into 4 individual weeks so it seems more manageable).  *July No Buy - Tips & Plans*  Another awesome article was featured on Recovering Shopaholic this week - How a Shopping Hiatus Can Help (not affiliated). Posted the day before I started my July No Buy challenge - HOW PERFECT IS THAT? The universe is seriously trying to tell me something here!  There's a lot of great points about setting yourself up for success, committing to the goal, and identifying factors that can help or hurt you. I got a lot out of it that I'll share below if anyone is interested (and also as a record for my own accountability).   First, I removed temptation and put up barriers to shopping - unsubscribed from ALL makeup blogs, Specktra collection threads, YouTube channels with a major haul component, online retailers. I only kept the channels where they were decluttering, doing Project Pan or Pan That Palette challenges, or where there wasn't a large beauty component. I didn't realize how many messages I was getting per day telling me to "buy" - no wonder I've been struggling so much.. I firmly believe that choices are mostly NOT about willpower and are more about creating an environment that points you in the direction you want to go. It really bothers me when I hear people talk about things like this in terms of just having the willpower to not do something. It's really not that simple and there's a lot of research confirming that.  One of the next things I did is create a "love to do - instead of shopping" list. I made sure to include things that I would consider productive rather than just things to keep myself busy.. because part of the attraction of shopping for me is that feeling of accomplishment when I find the perfect item and can cross it off. I want to get those feelings of accomplishment elsewhere. I also made them specific, measurable activities because when I've made lists like this before I tended to get intimidated that the activities didn't have a defined goal or end point.. unlike shopping which tends to be directed at picking up certain items rather than browsing for me. My list is: read a chapter of a book, take a walk, go to an aerials class, stretch or do yoga for an hour, try a new recipe, clean a room, go for a drink/meal with a friend, make a piece of jewellery, try a new makeup look, read an article or watch a video about minimalism/decluttering/simplicity. Whenever I feel like shopping, I'll pick one of these things and do it. Repeat until the feeling goes away. Some of them require attention and some are things I can do while giving me time to think so it's a good mix. I'm hoping to really get in touch with my emotions this time rather than distracting myself with movies or TV shows, games, etc.  *July No Buy - Reward*  One of the major things I want to accomplish with this is not feeling the need to splurge on anything at the end to "reward" myself in any way. I've been successful in not buying for periods of time before but once I start again it snowballs out of control. Reaching my goal is its own reward! That being said, I do think rewards are important.. so if (WHEN) I make it to Tuesday next week without purchasing a single beauty product I'm going to reward myself with takeout at one of my favorite places.  Good luck to everyone working on their own goals! You all are a HUGE source of support and inspiration to me and I truly value reading each and every one of your posts.


  Man, this is so great! I still need to add up my purchases for the first half of the year and figure out what I need to do to be successful this half of the year.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 3, 2014)

I love seeing everyone's inventory and updates! Y'all are doing so well and should be proud!  I actually used up an eyeliner this morning. It's one of my favorites and I immediately thought "I guess I can break my no buy to repurchase a staple." But instead I rummaged through my products and found another eyeliner that I have totally forgotten about and love just as much. I'm really excited to start using it again and to not run out and re-purchase the other :cheer:


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I actually used up an eyeliner this morning. It's one of my favorites and I immediately thought "I guess I can break my no buy to repurchase a staple." But instead I rummaged through my products and found another eyeliner that I have totally forgotten about and love just as much. I'm really excited to start using it again and to not run out and re-purchase the other


  That is the epitome of low buy lifestyle right there.. You should be very proud of yourself too! My first thought would probably be to purchase something new as well.. but I have to get into that habit of shopping my stash for a replacement rather than going out to buy. Awesome!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 3, 2014)

I caved and bought LORAC Pro (#1, not #2.) The fact that I'm not beating myself up over it, is scary. But I'm thinking if I can manage to purge some duos, quads, or palettes tonight before it arrives... maybe it's not too bad. It's been on my Lem list for a while, and when I saw that Nordstroms' was having a big sale on other things, I threw it in.  I guess if anything, I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on adding a Tom Ford Quad to the mix. And I actually used Silvered Topaz, today - only the second time it's been used since being bought in December. Still not sure I really _love_ it on me, though.   Ladies (and gents!) hang in there! I just wanted to throw in my confessional today. Yesterday was a HORRIBLE day at work,. so I justified making the order on my lunch break. Back on the wagon tomorrow, though!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I only have Excel on my old laptop so I guess I need to find a more convenient place to keep track.


  I keep track of everything in a "note" document within Evernote. Everything's categorized. I've got one document for my makeup collection, one for my collective makeup wishlist, and another one for my nail polish collection + wishlist. It's online, with apps for iOS, Android, and Google Chrome.  Another option is to create a spreadsheet within Google Drive. (Apps available for Chrome, iOS, and Android.) Again, you'll be able to update it anywhere.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 3, 2014)

Just checking in! There have been a few temptations already this week.. certain items I keep walking by that haunt me from the store windows. But I turn my head and keep walking.  Pulled out my nail polishes to go through (one of my goals this week was to get rid of 3 of them). I think I can do it, but it might be harder than I thought. I painted my nails with 2 that are similar to see if I could get rid of one of them. A few others I put to the side to test out for tomorrow.It'll probably take me a few days to decide. I'll lay out my eyeshadows to do the same.   I think I've only used my lipstick I'm trying to use up once this week.. so I put it out by itself where I can see it for tomorrow.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 4, 2014)

*30 Days of Lipstick/30 Days of Blush Challenge Update:*

Day 1: MAC Creme Cup, NARS Blush in Love
Day 2: YSL Sheer Candy #9, Clinique Cheek Pop Blush in Poppy
Day 3: Benefits Coralista lipgloss, Buxom blush in Breathless (_guys... try this blush, it's amazing for summer)_
Day 4: Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait _(one of my holy grail lipsticks)_, Tarte Blush in Carefree _(another AMAZING blush, seriously, gives such a great glow to the cheeks)_
Day 5: Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle, Tom Ford blush in Lust _(I actually don't really enjoy this blush, I don't think it's very pigmented and it tends to fade after an hour or so... I'm going to give it away/swap/sell it)_
Day 6: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy, Tarte blush in Achiote
Day 7: NARS Roman Holiday with NARS Easy Lover lipgloss, MAC Sunset Beach _(this combination was awesome! Sunset Beach stayed on from six am until about four when I noticed signs of fading. I'm so glad I purchased this baby, I'm in love!!)_
Day 8: MAC Bombshell, MAC Peaches and Cream
Day 9: MAC Rose Lily, NYX Rose Garden (_this blush is soo pretty)_
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hubba Hubba, MAC Cheeky Bugger Blush _(this was a total off day for me - I didn't like the lipstick at all, I'm tossing it). _
Day 11: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Liberte, Jouer Blush in Peach Bouquet
Day 12: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance, MAC Blush in Pinch O' Peach
Day 13: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart, Tarte Blush in Doll Face
Day 14: Bite Lipstick in Bouquet, Jouer Peony Blush
_The next few days I was dealing with a chemical burn on my face from using a spot treatment so I just didn't wear makeup to let it breathe. So days 15 & 16 were skips for me. _
Day 17: Revlon Butter Lipstick in Pink Lemonade, no blush

Day 18: Bobbi Brown lip gloss in Nectar, NARS final cut blush (_OMG THIS BLUSH!!! )_




Day 19: MAC Coral Bliss with Stila Apricot gloss, MUG Smitten blush 
Day 20: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Elise, Hourglass blush in Luminous Flush
Day 21: Covergirl Jumbo Pencil in Pink Twist (I think?? Really hate how there's no names), NARS New Attitude Blush
Day 22: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Paypaya, MAC blush in Ocean City 
Day 23: *double whammy!* Daytime wore MAC gloss in Playful Petal  and MAC blush in Peony Petal; Nighttime wore NYX lip liner in Nude Pink with NYX butter gloss in Tiramisu and MUG blush in Romance. <----- this!!! 
Day 24: Covergirl Jumbo Pencil in Ballet Twise, Tarte Blush in Exposed
Day 25: Maybeline color whisper in Rose of Attraction, Chanel Rose Petal Blush (These are some of my holy grail products... they just work amazing with my skin and the Chanel blush really stands out through the day)
Day 27: Bite Beauty Vouvray lipstick (the perfect mlbb color ) and NARS Sin from Danmari palette
Day 28: MAC Blankety with UD Walk of Shame lipgloss, NARS Deep Throat
Day 29: MAC Syrup and Hourlgass blush in Dim Infusion (I meant to pick up a different blush but I just went with it... lol). 

Today's the last day and I have no real plans except studying for my CPA exam so I'll most likely wear NARS blush in Day Dream and a natural-peachy lipstick. Clearly I did not use all of my blushes, but I did find the ones I reach for the most and MAC was not on this list a lot which concerns me. I have a good amount of MAC blushes and they're not being used as much as I'd like them to. I don't want to give myself another challenge right now - but I do want to start using my MAC blushes more. 



*July Palette Project** Week 1*
Technically week one isn't over but I already know I'm going to be keeping my Naked 3 palette. Just from wearing it the past our days I was able to create four different looks using mostly different colors every day (the only two that remained constant were Limit and the brow highlight shade) and they were wearable for work. I think my biggest issue is rushing to put my makeup on. For this palette, I need to have some time to put the colors together that work. It's not like my MAC palette or Naked 1/2 where I know I can quickly put on three colors and I'm out the door. I feel like this one you have to be a bit more careful of the colors to mix together because it can look muddy. And that's okay. I want to enjoy putting on my makeup in the morning, so if that means waking up five minutes earlier to play with the eyeshadows, that's okay.  My favorite colors in this palette are Burnout, Limit, Buzz, Liar, and Factory. I also purchased the dual eyeliner that came with it a few months ago and I really enjoy that as well, especially Darkside. The only color I don't really like is Dust, there's a TON of fallout and it's not super wearable. But I wore it a few days ago and used some Fix+ and it seemed to stay in place. 
*Final Verdict: Keep*

My no-buy for July is going pretty well. It's only been four days. I used up a concealer and I think my mascara is on it's last leg but I have another that I've been using with it and is still good. I am more tempted because an Ulta recently opened by my house and I've been looking at the IT Cosmetics CC Cream for quite some time now. However, I have three BB/CC creams, and only one of them is really almost finished. I don't think I can justify it right now. 

Hope you're doing well and if you're from 'Murica, happy 4th!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 4, 2014)

*Random Mid-Week No Buy Up**date - Shopping Addictions*

  One of my more undefined goals this week was to make sure I had more time to think about my habits and address any emotional issues that came up rather than distracting myself from them.. Usually when I do a makeup no buy I still buy other items like clothing or I end up watching a lot of TV or playing games so any emotions I feel are very controlled in the sense that I can shut them off or enhance them by doing something else. This month I'm going to do my best to just feel them in a "pure" state.. without supplementing or altering them with food, shopping, distractions, etc. I want to get to a place where I feel like it's okay to feel "just" lonely or sad or bored or excited.

  I've been thinking a lot about shopping addictions and I have to say I fall into that category big time. The stigma around addictions and mental health is huge so I don't think anyone really wants to admit they have a problem.. even though the threshold can be relatively low depending on the person. I read through some of the signs and realized I have most of them.. like buying compulsively, feeling a "high" from shopping, buying throughout the year rather than a splurge every once in a while, hiding purchases, and feeling a loss of control. I can be a perfectionist at times so shopping can turn into cultivating "the perfect _____" which could be anywhere from a perfect makeup item to a perfect wardrobe.

  I know when I'm surrounded by others who make a lot of purchases it can feel like I'm not doing so bad because I compare myself to them.. but I also need to constantly remind myself that this is a very niche community of makeup lovers on Specktra and many of them are makeup artists, industry insiders, bloggers, collectors, etc. Although I do love makeup more than the average woman and would consider it one of my hobbies.. I still only have it for personal use and I need to keep that context in mind. Also.. the level of shopping that makes me uncomfortable will often be much lower than the level for someone else.. and that's okay. I've occasionally felt excluded or judged for wanting to cut back or having problems cutting back, which I realized is also okay! People who don't consider shopping a real addiction or don't have a problem at all with their own spending might not understand how important it is to someone else to get it under control. I just need to accept that and do what's right for me.

  Today I got a call that a pair of shoes I had ordered and paid for last month are in and being held at the mall for me.. I have the weekend off and the man is working so it would be a perfect opportunity to go there and spend part of the day shopping, but I'm not going to go. I don't feel confident enough that I could pick up the shoes and leave without buying something else. They'll hold them for a couple of weeks, so I'll pick another time when I feel like I can do it.

  As I mentioned before, I unsubscribed from most of my YouTube channels but kept the ones which had a decluttering, minimalism, project pan, or non-beauty focus. Below is an example of the videos that were in my subscription feed this week. Watching these made me feel much better than hauls or favorites videos. I also subscribe to a lot of women who spend less than me or have smaller collections which is helpful for keeping that balance in perspective.

  Shopping Triggers (shopping addiction): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8_I7m2iaFc
  Pan That Palette (project pan): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iFjBX9lzPY
  Diary of a Shopaholic (shopping addiction): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N44NWBCjtEQ
  Makeup Graveyard - Blushes (decluttering): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ3Rj9CIrmo
  Minimalism Journey - Makeup (decluttering): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TzoszgqFLg

  This weekend is going to be really tough for me.. I can feel it already. But I have to be successful!


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *Random Mid-Week No Buy Up**date - Shopping Addictions*
> 
> One of my more undefined goals this week was to make sure I had more time to think about my habits and address any emotional issues that came up rather than distracting myself from them.. Usually when I do a makeup no buy I still buy other items like clothing or I end up watching a lot of TV or playing games so any emotions I feel are very controlled in the sense that I can shut them off or enhance them by doing something else. This month I'm going to do my best to just feel them in a "pure" state.. without supplementing or altering them with food, shopping, distractions, etc. I want to get to a place where I feel like it's okay to feel "just" lonely or sad or bored or excited.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links...off to watch...

  I also am trying to come to terms with the reasons behind my over shopping...especially makeup...


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 4, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> Thanks for the links...off to watch...
> 
> I also am trying to come to terms with the reasons behind my over shopping...especially makeup...


  It's tough to face.. but completely achievable! We can do it!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2014)

Welp, July isn't a low-buy month for me, already placed some orders. I got the MAC 132 brush, it's 35 Euro on the MAC site but 45 Euro everywhere else, so I'm assuming the MAC price is a mistake and I snagged one. I had it on my wishlist, but I'm not too sure if I need it. Hmm.
  And then I couldn't take it any longer and placed another Hakuhodo order for two brushes. I'm so impressed with the one I have that I'm seriously thinking about selling most of my MAC ones and replacing them. I love MAC's duo fibre ones, but the rest is pretty scratchy in comparison to the Haku.
  I bought another mascara as well as I don't get along with the Great Lash Waterproof too well. I feel like there are constantly tiny flakes coming off which are giving me dark shadows under my eyes. Not sure why they would call it waterproof when it's already coming off when there's no water involved :-/
  And thennnn... I placed a Paula's Choice order for some BHA stuff. PC's Euro prices seem expensive to me, but I couldn't find a cheaper alternative. At least they had 10% off.

  That is hopefully all for July. I don't feel too bad spending that money since I sold some things.
  I'm still in the process of downsizing my makeup stash even more.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 4, 2014)

@veronikawithak, thank you for those links! I'm going to check those out later today.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Welp, July isn't a low-buy month for me, already placed some orders. I got the MAC 132 brush, it's 35 Euro on the MAC site but 45 Euro everywhere else, so I'm assuming the MAC price is a mistake and I snagged one. I had it on my wishlist, but I'm not too sure if I need it. Hmm.
> And then I couldn't take it any longer and placed another Hakuhodo order for two brushes. I'm so impressed with the one I have that I'm seriously thinking about selling most of my MAC ones and replacing them. I love MAC's duo fibre ones, but the rest is pretty scratchy in comparison to the Haku.
> I bought another mascara as well as I don't get along with the Great Lash Waterproof too well. I feel like there are constantly tiny flakes coming off which are giving me dark shadows under my eyes. Not sure why they would call it waterproof when it's already coming off when there's no water involved :-/
> And thennnn... I placed a Paula's Choice order for some BHA stuff. PC's Euro prices seem expensive to me, but I couldn't find a cheaper alternative. At least they had 10% off.
> ...


Naynadine which line from Hakuhodo are you using?

  Thank you.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Naynadine which line from Hakuhodo are you using?
> 
> Thank you.


  So far just the J series. Seems to be really good value. I have the J5521 so far and it's the softest brush I've ever seen! I now ordered the J210 and J5523.
  I plan to buy more from that line as well as some Blue Squirrel ones, the K020 for example. But since I'm also eyeing Tom Ford brushes for a while I can't really decide. I'm afraid that I'll buy TF and end up not liking them as much as the Hakus.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 4, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> @veronikawithak, thank you for those links! I'm going to check those out later today.


  Yay! Those are just some ones from the past week or so of my subscription feed. I enjoyed watching them but one of my all-time favorite YouTube channels is Pinksofoxy.. she does some amazing declutter/makeup inventory videos if you haven't watched. She also has a very realistic and down to earth approach that works for her so I was pretty inspired by that.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> So far just the J series. Seems to be really good value. I have the J5521 so far and it's the softest brush I've ever seen! I now ordered the J210 and J5523.
> I plan to buy more from that line as well as some Blue Squirrel ones, the K020 for example. But since I'm also eyeing Tom Ford brushes for a while I can't really decide. I'm afraid that I'll buy TF and end up not liking them as much as the Hakus.


I read somewhere a while back that Tom Ford's brushes are Hakus but perhaps from the more deluxe series?


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I read somewhere a while back that Tom Ford's brushes are Hakus but perhaps from the more deluxe series?


  I don't think they are the same, but I've heard that they're from the same manufacturer, not sure if that's true though.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> So far just the J series. Seems to be really good value. I have the J5521 so far and it's the softest brush I've ever seen! I now ordered the J210 and J5523.
> I plan to buy more from that line as well as some Blue Squirrel ones, the K020 for example. But since I'm also eyeing Tom Ford brushes for a while I can't really decide. I'm afraid that I'll buy TF and end up not liking them as much as the Hakus.


  Hi @Naynadine - how you doing girl?  Hakus was at IMATS last year and I was intrigued but didn't get anything.  Do they have an equivalent for the MAC 217?  Have you found any great reviews for these brushes?  Sorry, not wanting to be lazy but I've seen you speak to their excellence before and I'm curious! xo


@veronikawithak - Thanks for sharing your thoughts girl.  I totally feel you.  I have a shopping issue as well and it's hard.  The struggle is real!  Lol.  But yea, it IS real.  I like that you made a list of things that you can do other than go shopping for fun.  Maybe this weekend pull out the list and take the boy to the mall to help you not buy anything other than your shoes?  Or you could make a date with a friend/family member at a particular time, so that you can run into the mall, get the shoes and then leave immediately after?  I get distracted in the mall also so I get what you're saying.

  I'm considering getting the Clarisonic Mia thing.  I have a skin issue and need to try different things.  It's frustrating, I've been dealing with it for years.  I'm currently going wheat and dairy free to try and combat it.  I just started doing it seriously this past weekend. So far, so good.  I miss my Starbucks because they don't have damn almond milk, jerks.  I can't have soy either. UGH.  First world problems, amirite?  I, too, need to step away from shopping.  July is my no buy makeup month, but I may purchase the Mia for my skin.  I haven't given it much thought so I may need to read more reviews, etc.  It's a lot of money, but I have some GCs that don't really need to be used on makeup.  If it'll help with my skin, I'll do anything.  

  I have a question for all you ladies -  what do you do to get pumped up for life?  Like, do you listen to particular music, go for a run, etc?  Lately I've been in a funk and I need to makeover my habits.  I've been running/exercising a lot and it's helping lift my mood naturally.  I'm thinking of signing up for an art type class, or just anything really.  I need to get out of my house!!!   As I mentioned before, I don't have a lot of friends anymore so it's me and hubs in it together.  

  Does anyone else sometimes wish that this was a private group (to only Specktra users)?  There are times when I want to post more but I'm aware that anyone in the public can read this and it makes me nervous.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 4, 2014)

@veronikawithak: I've tried to watch pinksofoxy - and this suggests a problem, with me - not her - but I can't watch when she purges BEAUTIFUL, high-end and limited edition schtuff. Or stuff I have and love. But then, she is a better woman than I. 
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
  Does anyone else sometimes wish that this was a private group (to only Specktra users)?  There are times when I want to post more but I'm aware that anyone in the public can read this and it makes me nervous. 



  This, yo. I was about to mention today while sitting in the chair that I was PROUD, I say, I managed to avoid going into a newly reno'd Shoppers (but they don't have Urban Decay at that one, so I don't how much back-patting I can really give myself!) I mean, I know that I'm in a big city, but I also kind of feel like if a acquaintance put two and two together and saw my Confessionals on here in the thread... kind of embarrassing. Again, I get the entire country shops at Shoppers, but I almost named the location and I hesitated. 

  On topic though, I went to Target and saw they had an ELF display. I kept it under >$10 for myself, but I still didn't NEED the two items I bought. But at least, I didn't go crazy on MORE stuff I didn't need nor did I go next door to ANOTHER Shoppers' to try and find the Leather Color Tattoos. Or buy Pomegrante Punk because it looks nice in a couple of FOTDs and tutorials, even though I'd never wear it.  So, I guess one step forward, one step back... as usual.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hi @Naynadine - how you doing girl?  Hakus was at IMATS last year and I was intrigued but didn't get anything.  Do they have an equivalent for the MAC 217?  Have you found any great reviews for these brushes?  Sorry, not wanting to be lazy but I've seen you speak to their excellence before and I'm curious! xo
> 
> 
> @veronikawithak - Thanks for sharing your thoughts girl.  I totally feel you.  I have a shopping issue as well and it's hard.  The struggle is real!  Lol.  But yea, it IS real.  I like that you made a list of things that you can do other than go shopping for fun.  Maybe this weekend pull out the list and take the boy to the mall to help you not buy anything other than your shoes?  Or you could make a date with a friend/family member at a particular time, so that you can run into the mall, get the shoes and then leave immediately after?  I get distracted in the mall also so I get what you're saying.
> ...


  Thanks, I'm OK, health could be better though. Hope all is well with you too  To be honest, I haven't been following this thread as closely since the drama... I promise to be better at it again 
  The J5523 that I ordered should be the 217 equivalent. They have several with that shape, with different kinds of bristles. I didn't even read many reviews, I've mainly checked out comparison pics between different brushes. Sweet Makeup Temptations is one blog that comes to mind that has pics & reviews, and the Haku thread here on Specktra is pretty helpful too!
  To see them at IMATs / in person would be a dream!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 4, 2014)

Well.. I'm happy to report that I went to the mall and did. not. buy. a. single. thing! I even window shopped, swatched things at Sephora.. etc. There were a couple of things I *really* wanted, but I just made a little list instead and that made the anxious feelings go away almost completely. I even decided I didn't need those shoes I went there to pick up and returned them too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I'm actually in the negative purchases for this month. I thought about getting some other things with the money I got back, but no! No loopholes for me anymore.. I'm too good at finding them!

@Glitteryvegas thanks for the tips too! I read them after I was already home.. BUT they were really great ideas.. I'm definitely going to do that next time I need to go to the mall for something. I usually go by myself but I definitely spend less when I'm with certain other people! Also, to get pumped up the single best thing I've done is sign up for that aerials class I'm taking. It's fitness, art, strength training, teamwork all in one! It's great to have something to look forward to every week that you can see yourself improving at and that gets you out socializing and working on something with other people. I think an art class or something would be perfect to help you get back on track! Music is great for that as well - I make "lifestyle" playlists where I have a different one for each mood I want to put myself in.. kind of like the Songza app.

@Glitteryvegas & @Maris Crane I totally get what you're saying about being open. Nobody I know in person is on here and I don't tell anyone I'm on here either.. but I could see if someone figured it out how it could be embarrassing. I would hope people wouldn't go back through and read all of your posts but who knows, people can be creepy like that! If anyone wants to PM me to talk about anything privately, feel free! I'm always open to that. That goes for anyone!

@Maris Crane I hear you about Pinksofoxy.. she got pretty ruthless as time went on! I think that's what drew me to her though haha.. but I can see how it would be difficult to watch. Good call on avoiding the Shoppers! There's a couple drugstores close to where I live and one of my biggest struggles is not walking into them on the way home from work or when I'm feeling bored. Things are a lot easier to avoid if you don't know about them! Under $10 isn't bad. Little victories are important too. Eventually it'll be two steps forward and one back.. just takes time.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks, I'm OK, health could be better though. Hope all is well with you too  To be honest, I haven't been following this thread as closely since the drama... I promise to be better at it again
> The J5523 that I ordered should be the 217 equivalent. They have several with that shape, with different kinds of bristles. I didn't even read many reviews, I've mainly checked out comparison pics between different brushes. Sweet Makeup Temptations is one blog that comes to mind that has pics & reviews, and the Haku thread here on Specktra is pretty helpful too!
> To see them at IMATs / in person would be a dream!


  I'm glad you're well  sucks about your health, hand in there girl!  I guess I missed the drama (Thank goodness!) because I don't know what you are referring to.  I'm curious, but I'll stay out of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the info about the brushes!  I will check it out.  They had a lovely huge display at IMATS last year, but I avoided it.  Don't think I'll be attending IMATS this year either, as I'm trying to be good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They had brush sets and everything at what I heard were pretty good prices.  They were busy busy! haha


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Well.. I'm happy to report that I went to the mall and did. not. buy. a. single. thing! I even window shopped, swatched things at Sephora.. etc. There were a couple of things I *really* wanted, but I just made a little list instead and that made the anxious feelings go away almost completely. I even decided I didn't need those shoes I went there to pick up and returned them too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  GOOD for you girl!!!  Proud of you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND you returned the shoes?!??  YAYYYYY!!!!  Get it girl! 

  Those aerial classes sound awesome.  Maybe I could get as good as P!nk?!  Haha, just kidding.  She's the bees knees.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Playlists are a great idea.  I have one for running, but I should make one for cleaning too.  And makeup purging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been wanting to post a link to my wedding pics on here but it makes me nervous!  You just never know if someone will connect the dots.  Not that any of us have anything to be ashamed of, but I like to compartmentalize my life and have control over who knows what, ya know?!  

  Hope everyone is having a great 4th of July!  Wish I could go to Vegas to celebrate.  That would be wicked!  *Crosses off makeup purchases from 'to buy' list, puts $$ into Vegas fund*


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> GOOD for you girl!!!  Proud of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Thank you so much for the support! I'm feeling pretty great right now!

  Aerials are awesome! Any kind of group classes are fun but I like the ones where you cheer each other on! The only downside is I want to buy so many crazy patterned leggings and body suits lolll.. fortunately I can't justify 30 pairs of leggings like I can justify 30 lipsticks.. yet.

  A playlist for makeup purging! Haha great idea. Curious to know what you'd put on it! Let It Go by Dragonette? Fighter by Christina Aguilera? I Will Survive by Gloria Gaynor? IRREPLACEABLE BY BEYONCE?? To the left, to the left.. everything I own in a box to the left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like to compartmentalize too so I totally get that.. you have to be comfortable with your own level of sharing!

  Vegas $$$! Now that would be an awesome investment.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 4, 2014)

I keep sneaking on here to read during my study breaks. To the left to the left, extra taupe eyeshadows in a box to the left.  (yup I've started on my eyeshadow stash now, that's going to be a doozy especially with the single MAC eyeshadows because I can never get them out of their flipping inserts!! Anyone have tips for that??  I get a little nervous posting on here, but my friends wouldn't even know how to figure I was on here honestly. And most of them are aware that I like makeup.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks, I'm OK, health could be better though. Hope all is well with you too  To be honest, I haven't been following this thread as closely since the drama... I promise to be better at it again
> The J5523 that I ordered should be the 217 equivalent. They have several with that shape, with different kinds of bristles. I didn't even read many reviews, I've mainly checked out comparison pics between different brushes. Sweet Makeup Temptations is one blog that comes to mind that has pics & reviews, and the Haku thread here on Specktra is pretty helpful too!
> *To see them at IMATs / in person would be a dream!*


  Haha, it's an expensive dream at that!  I nearly spent a month's rent on brushes at IMATS this year.  I'm saving up to get more and next year's IMATS.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 5, 2014)

*30 Days of Lipstick/30 Days of Blush Challenge Update:*

Day 1: MAC Creme Cup, NARS Blush in Love
Day 2: YSL Sheer Candy #9, Clinique Cheek Pop Blush in Poppy
Day 3: Benefits Coralista lipgloss, Buxom blush in Breathless (_guys... try this blush, it's amazing for summer)_
Day 4: Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait _(one of my holy grail lipsticks)_, Tarte Blush in Carefree _(another AMAZING blush, seriously, gives such a great glow to the cheeks)_
Day 5: Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle, Tom Ford blush in Lust _(I actually don't really enjoy this blush, I don't think it's very pigmented and it tends to fade after an hour or so... I'm going to give it away/swap/sell it)_
Day 6: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy, Tarte blush in Achiote
Day 7: NARS Roman Holiday with NARS Easy Lover lipgloss, MAC Sunset Beach _(this combination was awesome! Sunset Beach stayed on from six am until about four when I noticed signs of fading. I'm so glad I purchased this baby, I'm in love!!)_
Day 8: MAC Bombshell, MAC Peaches and Cream
Day 9: MAC Rose Lily, NYX Rose Garden (_this blush is soo pretty)_
Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hubba Hubba, MAC Cheeky Bugger Blush _(this was a total off day for me - I didn't like the lipstick at all, I'm tossing it). _
Day 11: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Liberte, Jouer Blush in Peach Bouquet
Day 12: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance, MAC Blush in Pinch O' Peach
Day 13: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart, Tarte Blush in Doll Face
Day 14: Bite Lipstick in Bouquet, Jouer Peony Blush
_The next few days I was dealing with a chemical burn on my face from using a spot treatment so I just didn't wear makeup to let it breathe. So days 15 & 16 were skips for me. _
Day 17: Revlon Butter Lipstick in Pink Lemonade, no blush

Day 18: Bobbi Brown lip gloss in Nectar, NARS final cut blush (_OMG THIS BLUSH!!! )_




Day 19: MAC Coral Bliss with Stila Apricot gloss, MUG Smitten blush 
Day 20: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Elise, Hourglass blush in Luminous Flush
Day 21: Covergirl Jumbo Pencil in Pink Twist (I think?? Really hate how there's no names), NARS New Attitude Blush
Day 22: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Paypaya, MAC blush in Ocean City 
Day 23: *double whammy!* Daytime wore MAC gloss in Playful Petal  and MAC blush in Peony Petal; Nighttime wore NYX lip liner in Nude Pink with NYX butter gloss in Tiramisu and MUG blush in Romance. <----- this!!! 
Day 24: Covergirl Jumbo Pencil in Ballet Twise, Tarte Blush in Exposed
Day 25: Maybeline color whisper in Rose of Attraction, Chanel Rose Petal Blush (These are some of my holy grail products... they just work amazing with my skin and the Chanel blush really stands out through the day)
Day 27: Bite Beauty Vouvray lipstick (the perfect mlbb color ) and NARS Sin from Danmari palette
Day 28: MAC Blankety with UD Walk of Shame lipgloss, NARS Deep Throat
Day 29: MAC Syrup and Hourlgass blush in Dim Infusion (I meant to pick up a different blush but I just went with it... lol). 
Day 30: MAC Lovelorn, Benefit Rockateur Blush

*It's over!! Yay!! *I'm not going to lie there are about three blushes in this list I've put aside because I want to wear again, and again, and again. Out of this list, I'm getting rid of the Tom Ford blush. There's just no staying power, it looks exactly like Orgasm or Torrid from NARS, and it's too shimmery. As far as lipsticks go, I don't want to make any decisions until I complete my lipstick inventory which will hopefully be finished this weekend. I am looking to lose the Chanel glossimer, it's a bit too sticky. 

I had fun doing this challenge and it definitely got me to be creative and find new things that I loved. I'm just going to stick with my July palette challenge for right now and will come up with something fun for August!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 5, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> @veronikawithak: I've tried to watch pinksofoxy - and this suggests a problem, with me - not her - but I can't watch when she purges BEAUTIFUL, high-end and limited edition schtuff. Or stuff I have and love. But then, she is a better woman than I.
> 
> This, yo. I was about to mention today while sitting in the chair that I was PROUD, I say, I managed to avoid going into a newly reno'd Shoppers (but they don't have Urban Decay at that one, so I don't how much back-patting I can really give myself!) I mean, I know that I'm in a big city, but I also kind of feel like if a acquaintance put two and two together and saw my Confessionals on here in the thread... kind of embarrassing. Again, I get the entire country shops at Shoppers, but I almost named the location and I hesitated.
> 
> On topic though, I went to Target and saw they had an ELF display. I kept it under >$10 for myself, but I still didn't NEED the two items I bought. But at least, I didn't go crazy on MORE stuff I didn't need nor did I go next door to ANOTHER Shoppers' to try and find the Leather Color Tattoos. Or buy Pomegrante Punk because it looks nice in a couple of FOTDs and tutorials, even though I'd never wear it.  So, I guess one step forward, one step back... as usual.


  Man, I was upset when they took the Urban Decay display out of the SDM close to me. They switched it out for Stila which I am not enamoured with (had a few smudeproof eyeliner pencils completely dry out on me very quickly). I suppose I am only disappointed though because I liked being able to get UD items with my Optimum points.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I get a little nervous posting on here, but my friends wouldn't even know how to figure I was on here honestly. And most of them are aware that I like makeup.


  Are you depotting the single shadows? I use a method that doesn't require heat because I don't own a hair straightener and I would rather not play around with a candle. I found a video on YouTube for it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHi0ixPOBeY

Also, unlike this video, I have never had to heat up the bottom of the pot to get the sticker off... For me, they peel off pretty easily (just proceed carefully) without ripping.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 5, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Are you depotting the single shadows? I use a method that doesn't require heat because I don't own a hair straightener and I would rather not play around with a candle. I found a video on YouTube for it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHi0ixPOBeY
> 
> Also, unlike this video, I have never had to heat up the bottom of the pot to get the sticker off... For me, they peel off pretty easily (just proceed carefully) without ripping.


  No I actually buy them in the pan form - it's cheaper and the new palettes aren't that expensive. But I recently got the inserts because I liked the way it would look. But it's really hard to get the inserts out of the palette. Every time I try to take a single shadow out to see what color it is or to move it into my Elf four pan palette for easy use I get frustrated and end up not using it. My MAC shadows have been untouched since I got the inserts... which is about a month ago now. I'm thinking I should just lose the inserts, even though they look really nice with them.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 5, 2014)

Can anyone help me find some information on Specktra about the two 15 pan palettes that came out earlier this spring?

  Thank you.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 5, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Can anyone help me find some information on Specktra about the two 15 pan palettes that came out earlier this spring?
> 
> Thank you.


 MAC Eye Shadow x 15 Palettes


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 5, 2014)

[@]mel33t[/@] I had the same problem when I first got mine.. but now I can easily get the insert out. I press down on one corner of the insert with my thumb while kind of prying the outer corner away on the opposite corner. Kind of like an ice cube tray twisting motion. Hard to explain.. but try YouTube I think I've seen some videos on how to do it! The whole insert will pop out and then you can poke out the shadows you want through the back. Hope that helps!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 5, 2014)

Been thinking about how many subliminal messages i take in each day about consumption, ownership, supposed empowerment - it's all BUY NOW REGRET LATER!

  I'm not where I want to be on my low buy, but seeings how the first half of the year hasnt been much of a success i know that i have to make some more changes.

  I'm still being influenced too much by bloggers, instagram, HERE!, youtube, magazines,
  but the biggest influencer is the shops and companies direct
  it's the discounts, promos, emails, exclusive offers, bonus events etc that push me to make purchases at random times

  i cant partake in every offer and use every discount and i cant OWN ALL THE THINGS!
  i need to let some things pass.

  i also need to stop buying things on my mobile, as it normalises purchases and makes it as simple as firing off a text without any thought, it's a few clicks and caching - money gone!

  which is why i'm trying to 'clean up' my bank statement and start paying for things with cash when im out and about, as we all know that faced with parting with tangible cash is so much harder than over zealously adding items to our online shopping baskets.

  so back to me and getting my things to work for me,
  i need to realise that i dont owe these brands anything, i have no need to be loyal and feel like i have to get the next and newest and shinest big thing.

  i think the launch of benefits push up liner has really pushed me over the edge tbh, as it's been publisiced to death and from what i can gather its a tricky item that most are struggling with, but as no one wants to be honest and say 'it's crap' most reviews are trying to jusitify the struggle to use it?  holla if you feel me on this and what im getting at!?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 5, 2014)

[@]kerry-jane88[/@] HOLLA!!! X 1000  I can identify with everything you wrote above.. It's hard to overcome these messages but I always like to keep in mind that every product placement or promotion is there for one reason and one reason only: to make me buy something I likely don't need. Remembering that keeps me on my toes! People study for years to get university degrees in marketing so no wonder they're so good at what they do. It's almost impossible to resist forever when it's around you constantly so the best thing to do is tune it out! Unsubscribe so you're no longer their willing audience.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Been thinking about how many subliminal messages i take in each day about consumption, ownership, supposed empowerment - it's all BUY NOW REGRET LATER!
> 
> I'm not where I want to be on my low buy, but seeings how the first half of the year hasnt been much of a success i know that i have to make some more changes.
> 
> ...


  I haven't looked into this liner that much because I'm more of a MAC/UD girl myself, but I'm a big believer in things being easy to use.  If I have to fool around with it and do extra steps to make it work, I'm not in.  A product should do what it is advertised to do, and if it can't, then I can find the exact same thing somewhere else.  Too many steps = waste of time.  We ALL have those products that are such high maintenance that we'd rather just let them go than work harder to use them.  I suspect this might be one of those products, so it's best just to avoid it.  I wonder if some bloggers want to justify it because they want to stay on a brands good side (not saying that they are being unethical - but a blogger's business is still beauty and promoting products).  I guess they are trying to be impartial by pointing out the good and bad points, so that the viewer can make an informed decision.  So, I always take the hint - if they have to work that hard to justify it, think about how hard the product will be to use?  There's so many dupes out there.  After all, isn't this thing just a black eyeliner/pencily thing?  I have three of those already lol.  You get what I'm saying girl!

  Most of the time I just delete Sephora/MAC emails without even reading the subjects.  I actually unsubscribed from the MAC ones altogether for the time being.  I have points w/Sephora so I keep an eye on the 500 point sets that they release, but other than that I'm not really reading the emails fully.  _*It's an advertisement being emailed directly to me with my consent.  Crazy when you think of it that way, yes? *_

  Good for you for looking at your habits, esp. with your phone.  That can be killer.  I would try your best to avoid using your phone for purchases - it seems like a crazy, slippery slope of buying!  Also, paying in cash is so much better.  I take out money that has to last for my expenses for the week and when that's gone, I try to not use any other form of payment.  That means I have to remind myself about my actual expenses, which leaves less $$ for 'fun' expenses.  If I have to get gas for my car but I spent that money on blush, I'm SOL.  So it does curb temptation in a big way. 

@mel33t and @veronikawithak  - HAHAHA 'To the left, to the left'!  You girls have me cracking up.  Last night I watched American Pie 2 and all of these memories came flooding back of great songs from summers when I was a teen/young lady.  Sum 41 anyone?!  HAHA.  I might look up songs from that time frame and put those in my purging play list!  hehehe.  Anything P!nk, No Doubt, or Christina Aguleria (? Never did figure out how to spell her last name..) usually works pretty good for any dreaded activity. haha. 

  Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 5, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I haven't looked into this liner that much because I'm more of a MAC/UD girl myself, but I'm a big believer in things being easy to use.  If I have to fool around with it and do extra steps to make it work, I'm not in.  A product should do what it is advertised to do, and if it can't, then I can find the exact same thing somewhere else.  Too many steps = waste of time.  We ALL have those products that are such high maintenance that we'd rather just let them go than work harder to use them.  I suspect this might be one of those products, so it's best just to avoid it.  I wonder if some bloggers want to justify it because they want to stay on a brands good side (not saying that they are being unethical - but a blogger's business is still beauty and promoting products).  I guess they are trying to be impartial by pointing out the good and bad points, so that the viewer can make an informed decision.  So, I always take the hint - if they have to work that hard to justify it, think about how hard the product will be to use?  There's so many dupes out there.  After all, isn't this thing just a black eyeliner/pencily thing?  I have three of those already lol.  You get what I'm saying girl!
> 
> Most of the time I just delete Sephora/MAC emails without even reading the subjects.  I actually unsubscribed from the MAC ones altogether for the time being.  I have points w/Sephora so I keep an eye on the 500 point sets that they release, but other than that I'm not really reading the emails fully.  _*It's an advertisement being emailed directly to me with my consent.  Crazy when you think of it that way, yes? *_


  I get what you're saying! 

  and yes when you point that out with emails it is crazy!
  i'll do as veronika says and unsubscribe.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 

 
  i think the launch of benefits push up liner has really pushed me over the edge tbh, as it's been publisiced to death and from what i can gather its a tricky item that most are struggling with, but as no one wants to be honest and say 'it's crap' most reviews are trying to jusitify the struggle to use it?  holla if you feel me on this and what im getting at!?



  Amen sista. 

  Do you know how difficult it was not to place a Sephora order to *POSSIBLE TRIGGER WARNING* get the mini Push Up with that dang code? (Rhetorical question, I'm sure everyone here could say _Aie, Aie!_ here!) I even tried to justify it to myself by placing an order for skincare (new products, not even tried & true things) and lord knows, I would've had to add something makeup related to get Free Shipping too. 

  I don't. get. it. Or rather my behaviour. I use BB Gel Black Ink everyday for my wing, and then I have the Jordana Fabuliner for days I'm running late. Tried, tested, true and both damn near holy grail status. Why I need another black liquid liner when I've tried others (skin79 - transferred everywhere, Physicians - nice, but overpriced for drugstore, Maybelline and MAC gels - too dry, etc.) I do not know. But it was really hard to resist the Benefit promo. (I also find Benefit has really been pushing the last while, though on the 'tube - They're Real (I hate) or Rockateur, anyone?)


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 5, 2014)

lol @ glitteryvegas! ​On the sum 41 note, my 14 year old self was madly in love with Deryck.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 5, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Man, I was upset when they took the Urban Decay display out of the SDM close to me. They switched it out for Stila which I am not enamoured with (had a few smudeproof eyeliner pencils completely dry out on me very quickly). I suppose I am only disappointed though because I liked being able to get UD items with my Optimum points.


  Stila has some nice products, but it's not really a line I'm drawn to first, KWIM? I don't understand why they took out UD - not selling? I noticed when they reno'd the one at the Eaton Centre, they managed to get a Chanel counter, but alas. I figured since Bayview has Chanel and UD, Eatons would have both.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 5, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Amen sista.
> 
> Do you know how difficult it was not to place a Sephora order to *POSSIBLE TRIGGER WARNING* get the mini Push Up with that dang code? (Rhetorical question, I'm sure everyone here could say _Aie, Aie!_ here!) I even tried to justify it to myself by placing an order for skincare (new products, not even tried & true things) and lord knows, I would've had to add something makeup related to get Free Shipping too.
> 
> I don't. get. it. Or rather my behaviour. I use BB Gel Black Ink everyday for my wing, and then I have the Jordana Fabuliner for days I'm running late. Tried, tested, true and both damn near holy grail status. Why I need another black liquid liner when I've tried others (skin79 - transferred everywhere, Physicians - nice, but overpriced for drugstore, Maybelline and MAC gels - too dry, etc.) I do not know. But it was really hard to resist the Benefit promo. (I also find Benefit has really been pushing the last while, though on the 'tube - They're Real (I hate) or Rockateur, anyone?)


I think it's made me realise just how much bigger the whole beauty selling system is and how much control marketing has.

  I'm in the UK, but even here I feel like that stupid liner has been hailed as the next best thing as sliced bread.

  And it's sold so well despite the fact that most people buying it probably alread have a black liner that they're comfortable using.

  I was in Boots the other day, going to buy some hayfever stuff and I thought I'd stroll down the drugstore isle to see what the summer trends are (i've sworn off drugstore purchases so i was purely looking out of interest - honest!) and i must have been in the isle for about 30 seconds before an SA from Benefit asked me: 'hiya love have you heard of benefit?' lol ofc i fucking have. 'have you seen our new push up liner?' i said yes and i wasn't a fan (not in a rude way) but there you go, they are literally stalking for custom in other areas of the shop.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> lol @ glitteryvegas! ​On the sum 41 note, my 14 year old self was madly in love with Deryck.


  HAHHAHAHA OMG YES.  I dunno what it was about that guy - the persona? Bad-ass kind of thing going on?!  Do you know who Serial Joe is?  If you do, I'll die lol.  Len Steal My Sunshine?  

  And of course Blink 182?  

  TAKE ME BACK TO MY TEEEEEEENS!!!!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I think it's made me realise just how much bigger the whole beauty selling system is and how much control marketing has.
> 
> I'm in the UK, but even here I feel like that stupid liner has been hailed as the next best thing as sliced bread.
> 
> ...


  That lady tracking you down sounds crazy aggressive!!!  Wow!!!  Sometimes I just like to browse and window shop and swatch in peace, ya know?  I think most SAs assume that people don't have any makeup knowledge at all, at least that's what I find - they are always trying to sell me things that I don't want or need or already have.  My favourite is when they recommend something I know won't work for me or is crap lol!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 5, 2014)

I was bad, and so I am here to confess my sins.

  I've never been a polish girl and I tend not to associate polish with makeup. I've been on a make-up low buy and I've been successful with that. But I got my nails done and fell in love with the color, so I went on Amazon to get it... and ended up with two more polishes. Then someone posted on reddit that Zoya was having a special where you could get 3 polishes for free if you paid shipping ($12) so I hopped on it. So yeah I've been bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But at least I've caught myself and now will start thinking again.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 5, 2014)

Lol @ Serial Joe.. I recorded their music video from Much Music on VHS so I could watch it anytime I wanted. I'm laughing out loud writing that sentence. It sounds ridiculous now.  You're so right about aggressive marketing. Every time I see someone on YouTube bring up an older product and then 5 other people also happen to mention that product I get skeptical too. Or when someone changes their mind about something that they used to say they hated.. and now they just ended up figuring out how to make it work.. I have to wonder if they didn't get a talking to from the brand.  I had about 4 Sephora girls approach me the other day.. you cannot shop in peace there. Part of the reason I like shopping online. And I have to laugh going into MAC a few days after collection releases.. they always want to tell me about it and I'm like yes I knew about that before most of you did because I spend way too much time creeping online. Just let me spend my money alone.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *I had about 4 Sephora girls approach me the other day.. you cannot shop in peace there. Part of the reason I like shopping online. And I have to laugh going into MAC a few days after collection releases.. they always want to tell me about it and I'm like yes I knew about that before most of you did because I spend way too much time creeping online. Just let me spend my money alone.*


  I hate going into Sephora for this reason - especially in the fragrance section, there's one lady and it's like she watches me test perfumes and I HATE it. The MAC counter by me is not too bad but it's usually packed so the SAs are always busy.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I think it's made me realise just how much bigger the whole beauty selling system is and how much control marketing has.
> 
> I'm in the UK, but even here I feel like that stupid liner has been hailed as the next best thing as sliced bread.
> 
> ...


  I notice a real difference between the UK bloggers and US bloggers. I'm not exactly sure what it is... but there's a difference when they market products or are sponsored by a brand. It's interesting to watch and I guess I pick up on the marketing since I took all those business classes that @veronikawithak was mentioning. Advertising is everywhere and it's really difficult to avoid it. Even watching normal TV, I will see a makeup look I like and try to research what was used. Lately I've been trying to recreate looks with what I have, and that's been fun. 

  I personally have noticed that Benefit has been pushing products on people for the past year or so and they really haven't come out with anything that amazing. Hervana was the last new release I remember that I really do enjoy, and I do like Rockateur - it's a great fall blush that goes fantastic with the Naked 3 which released around the same time. But other than that, I think Benefit is barely staying a float and they know it. They know the only way to win is to use the social media channels and have the bloggers say that it's awesome. That's just how I feel. There's so many things that are pushed into our faces. There's one US youtuber who went so far as to promote a box of tissues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At that point I just unsubscribe. The NuMe hair thing is getting really old too - how dumb do you think we are? We know you're making a profit, the least you could do is be honest about it. 

  I've never had a real issue in a Sephora, most of them just ask if you need help and if you say "no" they're content to leave you alone. Actually I've never had a sales associate in a beauty department pester me. I wouldn't mind it since I normally do have questions.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 5, 2014)

*July No Buy Week 1 Update*   Goal 1: Buy 0 items - going well, 4 days in and haven't purchased anything other than food or experience items. Goal 2: Get rid of 3 nail polishes (including minis) - SUCCESS. All 3 I tossed were minis but I went through all my full size and couldn't part with any. I thought it'd be easier but I'm happy I met my goal. Goal 3: Get rid of 3 eyeshadows - SUCCESS. This was really tough too. I realized I just need to use mine more since I'm pretty happy with what I have. Goal 4: Use up a lipstick - SUCCESS kind of. I used it a bunch of times but I'm ready to let it go.. I just have too many others I like more. It's in my B2M bag. Goal 5: Try a new eyeshadow look - going to do this tonight.  I also decided to put my Soft & Gentle into B2M as well. I was giving myself some time to see if I'd enjoy using it this summer but if I do reach for a highlight it's Hourglass. I'm up to 14 items for B2M!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 5, 2014)

If there's one thing I love about Sephora, it's that they leave you alone and let you add stuff to your basket. Sometimes, I just want to be left alone, and those days - I dread counters. I'll do it, but if I need something I can't just walk in, pay and walk out with, I have to be in the mood and I'll do it on a random weekday morning. 

  As for Benefit: I wouldn't want to see any brand fail, but I'd like to see them spend the $$$ they're sending to random bloggers/vloggers and do something about the kitschy and chinsy packaging. I doubt they care what little ol' me thinks, but when a $5 Hard Candy packaging is the exact same as yours (and the Benefit is 7 times more expensive), maybe you want to think about dropping the cardboard thing.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 5, 2014)

Made up my mind to just skip the MAC x Simpsons collection. #NoRegrets lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> No I actually buy them in the pan form - it's cheaper and the new palettes aren't that expensive. But I recently got the inserts because I liked the way it would look. But it's really hard to get the inserts out of the palette. Every time I try to take a single shadow out to see what color it is or to move it into my Elf four pan palette for easy use I get frustrated and end up not using it. My MAC shadows have been untouched since I got the inserts... which is about a month ago now. I'm thinking I should just lose the inserts, even though they look really nice with them.


  Oh I understand now. Yeah, I try to buy pan refills when I can. Are you finding it tricky to get the inserts out of the palette even when twisting the opposite corners like you would an ice cube tray? I found it stiff the first couple of times but it's easier now so I am keeping my inserts in the new palettes.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 5, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> If there's one thing I love about Sephora, it's that they leave you alone and let you add stuff to your basket. Sometimes, I just want to be left alone, and those days - I dread counters. I'll do it, but if I need something I can't just walk in, pay and walk out with, I have to be in the mood and I'll do it on a random weekday morning.
> 
> As for Benefit: I wouldn't want to see any brand fail, but I'd like to see them spend the $$$ they're sending to random bloggers/vloggers and do something about the kitschy and chinsy packaging. I doubt they care what little ol' me thinks, but when a $5 Hard Candy packaging is the exact same as yours (and the Benefit is 7 times more expensive), maybe you want to think about dropping the cardboard thing.


  Remember when Hard Candy used to be a premium line when it was first introduced in the '90s. It emerged around the same time as Urban Decay before it tanked and was then resurrected with a cheaper price point.
I think BeneFit is unlikely to change the blush packaging since it's been that way from the start.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 5, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Stila has some nice products, but it's not really a line I'm drawn to first, KWIM? I don't understand why they took out UD - not selling? I noticed when they reno'd the one at the Eaton Centre, they managed to get a Chanel counter, but alas. I figured since Bayview has Chanel and UD, Eatons would have both.


  Yeah, I feel that way about Stila too. My closest UD selling Shoppers is Bayview too. It's only a 10 min drive but parking can sometimes be so ridiculous there. You'd think the EC Shoppers would definitely carry UD given that it's such a huge centre.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 5, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Oh I understand now. Yeah, I try to buy pan refills when I can. Are you finding it tricky to get the inserts out of the palette even when twisting the opposite corners like you would an ice cube tray? I found it stiff the first couple of times but it's easier now so I am keeping my inserts in the new palettes.


  ... Never tried it that way before...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Haha it works!!! So easy!!! Thank you


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> If there's one thing I love about Sephora, it's that they leave you alone and let you add stuff to your basket. Sometimes, I just want to be left alone, and those days - I dread counters. I'll do it, but if I need something I can't just walk in, pay and walk out with, I have to be in the mood and I'll do it on a random weekday morning.
> 
> As for Benefit: I wouldn't want to see any brand fail, but I'd like to see them spend the $$$ they're sending to random bloggers/vloggers and do something about the kitschy and chinsy packaging. I doubt they care what little ol' me thinks, but when a $5 Hard Candy packaging is the exact same as yours (and the Benefit is 7 times more expensive), maybe you want to think about dropping the cardboard thing.


  I agree w/the packaging thing.  It is so flimsy for what you're paying for.  I contemplated Coralista but for that price, esp in Canada, I want something more substantial.  I went with NARS orgasm and it's pretty good I think.  I like my Milani Luminoso a lot and popped it out and put it in my Hello Kitty MAC blush casing.  Looks and fits awesome!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 5, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> LOL OMG I rememeber doing that with VHS tapes.  And remember recording songs onto tapes from the radio and you had to wait until just the right moment to press record?!??
> 
> So many things that kids today won't ever understand!  I learned so much patience waiting for the song to come on and waiting and waiting for things like that.  AHHH MEMORIES!
> 
> ...


  LOL! Oh the Foo Fighters!!!! I loved them!!
  I also had a huge crush on Rob Thomas from Matchbox 20. That was my first CD I ever bought... still have it. Still listen to it all the time. 
  NuMe is a brand for hair styling tools like curling wands. I don't even know how much they cost but everyone has them on YouTube from big names to small names, so it has to be a catch.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 5, 2014)

Update on my makeup inventory - eye products:


Makeup Inventory Totals ProductQuantityEyeliners16Bases26Brows2Mascaras4Single Eyeshadows108Small Palettes24Eyeshadow Palettes19  Total Eye Products199
 

  Things I want to decrease:
  1) Eyeliners: I don't need five shades of brown. This also includes gel and liquid eye liners though, but I need to decrease my pencil liner stash. 
  2) Bases: There are some paint pots I just never use because they have glittery fallout, going to chuck those


  While I was doing this, I put if it was Matte/Satin/Shimmer and a color description to the best of my ability in addition to all my other categories. I always forget if I have certain colors and I think this will really help if there's a limited edition shadow I want and I can easily search for a dupe. I plan to do the same with lipsticks and may revisit the blushes to do the same. I know this is taking longer than just simply counting them out - but I know myself. I want to be able to actually use this as an inventory and keep track of what I own. 

  I'm not super happy with the rest of my numbers but I'm not super surprised either. My boyfriend gifted me the Makeup Geek palette with all of the different colors so I know that's adding to my single eyeshadow stash. I really am loving those shadows too and have since purchased a few more. The rest are MAC shadows and a few NARS single shadows. Now that I've marked the colors and organized them more to my liking I think I'll be able to get some use out of them. Small palettes includes my NARS duos and quads - I might get rid of a few of my NARS duos that I don't use. But other than that this number will probably stay at 18-20. For the bigger palettes, this is something I need to work on. I definitely have favorites and not so favorites that I could toss. 

  Will probably start and finish the lip products sometime this week. In my head I keep telling myself there's not a lot but I never thought I'd hit over 100 blushes. 

  By the way... does anyone else have numbers like these? I know you guys are not judgmental and I appreciate all of the constructive criticism, but I can't help feeling a little nervous and stupid for posting this info on here.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> [COLOR=181818]*30 Days of Lipstick/30 Days of Blush Challenge Update:*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Day 1: MAC Creme Cup, NARS Blush in Love[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 2: YSL Sheer Candy #9, Clinique Cheek Pop Blush in Poppy[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 3: Benefits Coralista lipgloss, Buxom blush in Breathless (_guys... try this blush, it's amazing for summer)_[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 4: Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait _(one of my holy grail lipsticks)_, Tarte Blush in Carefree _(another AMAZING blush, seriously, gives such a great glow to the cheeks)_[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 5: Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle, Tom Ford blush in Lust _(I actually don't really enjoy this blush, I don't think it's very pigmented and it tends to fade after an hour or so... I'm going to give it away/swap/sell it)_[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 6: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy, Tarte blush in Achiote[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 7: NARS Roman Holiday with NARS Easy Lover lipgloss, MAC Sunset Beach _(this combination was awesome! Sunset Beach stayed on from six am until about four when I noticed signs of fading. I'm so glad I purchased this baby, I'm in love!!)_[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 8: MAC Bombshell, MAC Peaches and Cream[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 9: MAC Rose Lily, NYX Rose Garden (_this blush is soo pretty)_[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 10: NYX Butter Lipstick in Hubba Hubba, MAC Cheeky Bugger Blush _(this was a total off day for me - I didn't like the lipstick at all, I'm tossing it). _[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 11: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Liberte, Jouer Blush in Peach Bouquet[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 12: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance, MAC Blush in Pinch O' Peach[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 13: Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart, Tarte Blush in Doll Face[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 14: Bite Lipstick in Bouquet, Jouer Peony Blush[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]_The next few days I was dealing with a chemical burn on my face from using a spot treatment so I just didn't wear makeup to let it breathe. So days 15 & 16 were skips for me. _[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 17: Revlon Butter Lipstick in Pink Lemonade, no blush[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Day 18: Bobbi Brown lip gloss in Nectar, NARS final cut blush (_OMG THIS BLUSH!!! )_:eyelove: [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 19: MAC Coral Bliss with Stila Apricot gloss, MUG Smitten blush [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 20: Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Elise, Hourglass blush in Luminous Flush[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 21: Covergirl Jumbo Pencil in Pink Twist (I think?? Really hate how there's no names), NARS New Attitude Blush[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 22: Revlon Lip Butter in Juicy Paypaya, MAC blush in Ocean City [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Day 23: *double whammy!* Daytime wore MAC gloss in Playful Petal  and MAC blush in Peony Petal; Nighttime wore NYX lip liner in Nude Pink with NYX butter gloss in Tiramisu and MUG blush in Romance.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 5, 2014)

burghchick said:


> How did you like MAC's Coral Bliss lippie? Is it similar to any other MAC ones? I'm thinking about B2M for it.


  I really enjoy this color a lot. Is it similar to any of them that I own? As far as MAC goes, I don't think I own anything similar, it's more of a true coral-orange color. I thought it would be similar to Flamingo but that's way more pink. I still have to do my lipstick inventory and I'm going to do hand swatches and groups of colors so I'll let you know.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Update on my makeup inventory - eye products:
> Makeup Inventory Totals ProductQuantityEyeliners16Bases26Brows2Mascaras4Single Eyeshadows108Small Palettes24Eyeshadow Palettes19  Total Eye Products199
> Things I want to decrease: 1) Eyeliners: I don't need five shades of brown. This also includes gel and liquid eye liners though, but I need to decrease my pencil liner stash.  2) Bases: There are some paint pots I just never use because they have glittery fallout, going to chuck those   While I was doing this, I put if it was Matte/Satin/Shimmer and a color description to the best of my ability in addition to all my other categories. I always forget if I have certain colors and I think this will really help if there's a limited edition shadow I want and I can easily search for a dupe. I plan to do the same with lipsticks and may revisit the blushes to do the same. I know this is taking longer than just simply counting them out - but I know myself. I want to be able to actually use this as an inventory and keep track of what I own.   I'm not super happy with the rest of my numbers but I'm not super surprised either. My boyfriend gifted me the Makeup Geek palette with all of the different colors so I know that's adding to my single eyeshadow stash. I really am loving those shadows too and have since purchased a few more. The rest are MAC shadows and a few NARS single shadows. Now that I've marked the colors and organized them more to my liking I think I'll be able to get some use out of them. Small palettes includes my NARS duos and quads - I might get rid of a few of my NARS duos that I don't use. But other than that this number will probably stay at 18-20. For the bigger palettes, this is something I need to work on. I definitely have favorites and not so favorites that I could toss.   Will probably start and finish the lip products sometime this week. In my head I keep telling myself there's not a lot but I never thought I'd hit over 100 blushes.   By the way... does anyone else have numbers like these? I know you guys are not judgmental and I appreciate all of the constructive criticism, but I can't help feeling a little nervous and stupid for posting this info on here.:anyone:  :tumbleweed:


  No need to feel nervous and stupid! I'm sure other people have similar amounts and it doesn't bother them at all.  I haven't counted my eye products yet, but I'm sure I've got more eye liners than you.  I have A LOT of eye pencils, and then gel liners, too.  I suspect my single eye shadows are close to your number.  I haven't been big into buying eye shadow palettes, so I only have 3 UD ones and some MAC ones that I filled up over the years.  I don't think I've ever gotten rid of an eye shadow from a good brand, either, though. I think it's important to think of things other than just the amount, too.  I have always had trouble throwing things away because I come from a family that didn't have much money and thought it was frivolous to throw away good things.  It's very hard to break that way of thinking.  I'll throw out mascara and gloss (after a few years as far as gloss).  Any other product I keep unless I don't like it or it was a freebie that I don't use.   So I think it's important to think of how long you've had things and if they were bought by you or free, etc. For me this low-buy isn't so much about how many I have, but if I'm spending money unwisely.  So if I know what I have, hopefully I won't buy dupes.  And I won't just keep buying without thinking about whether I'll use it.   What's too much for one person might be fine for another.  Keep that in mind and don't beat yourself up, Mel33t.  It doesn't help anything. How much make-up you have has nothing to do with how good of a person you are.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > How did you like MAC's Coral Bliss lippie? Is it similar to any other MAC ones? I'm thinking about B2M for it.
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 5, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Remember when Hard Candy used to be a premium line when it was first introduced in the '90s. It emerged around the same time as Urban Decay before it tanked and was then resurrected with a cheaper price point.


  I think Hard Candy was owned by Urban Decay at one point, way back when UD was independently owned. And yeah, I remember when it was at Sephora. I think one of my first Sephora purchases ever, in the mid-2000s, included one of their nail polishes. It was a baby blue colour.  As for Benefit's new liner, I must be mostly immune to all the Youtube hype because only one Youtuber I'm subscribed to has talked about it, saying she didn't like it. (Nikkie Tutorials... and she was at its launch to boot!) And I don't get Sephora emails for some reason, unless I order something, so I never saw them hyping it up. I do get Benefit's emails, but I generally tend to skim through and delete them. (True for most brands' and stores' emails I'm subscribed to.)  And yeah, I doubt they'll ever get rid of/change their packaging. They've been doing the box powder thing for years, long before Hard Candy (or UK brand MeMeMe, for that matter), and kitschy packaging and branding in general is practically their signature.  * * *  More on-topic, I'm going on a trip in about a week and a half to see family, and have been working out what to take with me. I'm aiming not to take very many makeup brushes (actually, I'm not planning on taking any makeup brushes except for a retractable kabuki I keep in my handbag). So far, this is what I know I'm taking...  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * UDPP (mini tube from Smoked Palette) * Maybelline Great Lash - Clear * Maybelline Color Tattoos - Tough as Taupe; Barely Branded * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliners - Powerful Purple; FIerce Blue; Outrageous Emerald (way to incorporate colour as well as use my eyeliners more -- win/win!) * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * UD Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint - Quickie * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Translucent (in my handbag)  Haven't figured out which lip colours I'm going to take yet, but I've got time to work that out.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 5, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> So I finally went to the upcoming MAC collections thread and went through each collection from now till October.
> 
> June was an ok month for me spending-wise. A few splurges here and there on more luxury items with room for just one thing from the Moody Blooms Collection: _Moody Bloom_. I haven't ordered it just yet because I'm trying to decide if I should forgo online shopping after my EL _Crystal Baby_ arrived broken (the latest in a long line of screw ups from UPS/USPS). Not sure...
> *Moody Blooms:* *1 lipstick*
> ...


  I've amended my list a bit. After tallying up my blushes and realizing I'm _well over_ the number in my head, my upcoming collections totals have gone from *4* blushes to *0*. The lipstick number is still tbd (based on swatches/performance) but it's currently at *8* from *13*_. _I'm still planning on bringing that down, and hopefully B2M'ing if/where possible.

  Avoiding drugstore purchases has been a lot easier than I thought it would be. Before I'd easily fall victim to BOGO sales, couponing, rewards points, and the like, but realizing I'd ended up with entirely too many drugstore lipsticks that I don't even like the formulas of has helped calm that down. I guess I got in a zone for a while... My first round of lipstick purging resulted in 40 lipsticks going in my to-sell/donate/toss bin and I'm really happy with myself! I still have a lot more to go through and I need to finish my inventory spreadsheet but I'm super proud of where I'm at.

  Today I even went to Ulta to check out NYX _Mauve_ in person because it's close to CB according to Temptalia but I didn't buy it - or anything!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 5, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Maris Crane said:
> 
> 
> > If there's one thing I love about Sephora, it's that they leave you alone and let you add stuff to your basket. Sometimes, I just want to be left alone, and those days - I dread counters. I'll do it, but if I need something I can't just walk in, pay and walk out with, I have to be in the mood and I'll do it on a random weekday morning.   As for Benefit: I wouldn't want to see any brand fail, but I'd like to see them spend the $$$ they're sending to random bloggers/vloggers and do something about the kitschy and chinsy packaging. I doubt they care what little ol' me thinks, but when a $5 Hard Candy packaging is the exact same as yours (and the Benefit is 7 times more expensive), maybe you want to think about dropping the cardboard thing.
> ...


  I remember that!  I think the first purchase I made at Sephora was an Urban Decay palette for a friend, although that was 2001.  She was an uber-responsible lawyer so I thought that would be funny.  I wonder if she ever wore it?  (we lived in different cities.) I love Benefits kitschy packaging, mostly the 1950's looking women.  I don't buy a lot of their products but there are a few things that are staples for me.  I love their Ooh-la-la under eye stuff.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 5, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> LOL OMG I rememeber doing that with VHS tapes.  And remember recording songs onto tapes from the radio and you had to wait until just the right moment to press record?!??  So many things that kids today won't ever understand!  I learned so much patience waiting for the song to come on and waiting and waiting for things like that.  AHHH MEMORIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy072 (Jul 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *Random Mid-Week No Buy Up**date - Shopping Addictions*  One of my more undefined goals this week was to make sure I had more time to think about my habits and address any emotional issues that came up rather than distracting myself from them.. Usually when I do a makeup no buy I still buy other items like clothing or I end up watching a lot of TV or playing games so any emotions I feel are very controlled in the sense that I can shut them off or enhance them by doing something else. This month I'm going to do my best to just feel them in a "pure" state.. without supplementing or altering them with food, shopping, distractions, etc. I want to get to a place where I feel like it's okay to feel "just" lonely or sad or bored or excited.  I've been thinking a lot about shopping addictions and I have to say I fall into that category big time. The stigma around addictions and mental health is huge so I don't think anyone really wants to admit they have a problem.. even though the threshold can be relatively low depending on the person. I read through some of the signs and realized I have most of them.. like buying compulsively, feeling a "high" from shopping, buying throughout the year rather than a splurge every once in a while, hiding purchases, and feeling a loss of control. I can be a perfectionist at times so shopping can turn into cultivating "the perfect _____" which could be anywhere from a perfect makeup item to a perfect wardrobe.  I know when I'm surrounded by others who make a lot of purchases it can feel like I'm not doing so bad because I compare myself to them.. but I also need to constantly remind myself that this is a very niche community of makeup lovers on Specktra and many of them are makeup artists, industry insiders, bloggers, collectors, etc. Although I do love makeup more than the average woman and would consider it one of my hobbies.. I still only have it for personal use and I need to keep that context in mind. Also.. the level of shopping that makes me uncomfortable will often be much lower than the level for someone else.. and that's okay. I've occasionally felt excluded or judged for wanting to cut back or having problems cutting back, which I realized is also okay! People who don't consider shopping a real addiction or don't have a problem at all with their own spending might not understand how important it is to someone else to get it under control. I just need to accept that and do what's right for me.  Today I got a call that a pair of shoes I had ordered and paid for last month are in and being held at the mall for me.. I have the weekend off and the man is working so it would be a perfect opportunity to go there and spend part of the day shopping, but I'm not going to go. I don't feel confident enough that I could pick up the shoes and leave without buying something else. They'll hold them for a couple of weeks, so I'll pick another time when I feel like I can do it.  As I mentioned before, I unsubscribed from most of my YouTube channels but kept the ones which had a decluttering, minimalism, project pan, or non-beauty focus. Below is an example of the videos that were in my subscription feed this week. Watching these made me feel much better than hauls or favorites videos. I also subscribe to a lot of women who spend less than me or have smaller collections which is helpful for keeping that balance in perspective.  Shopping Triggers (shopping addiction): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8_I7m2iaFc Pan That Palette (project pan): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iFjBX9lzPY Diary of a Shopaholic (shopping addiction): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N44NWBCjtEQ Makeup Graveyard - Blushes (decluttering): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ3Rj9CIrmo Minimalism Journey - Makeup (decluttering): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TzoszgqFLg  This weekend is going to be really tough for me.. I can feel it already. But I have to be successful!


  Thanks for those links! I'm excited to check them out, especially project pan. I find it difficult to toss items that aren't bad, so I like to focus on using it up instead.   





mel33t said:


> Update on my makeup inventory - eye products:
> Makeup Inventory Totals ProductQuantityEyeliners16Bases26Brows2Mascaras4Single Eyeshadows108Small Palettes24Eyeshadow Palettes19  Total Eye Products199
> Things I want to decrease: 1) Eyeliners: I don't need five shades of brown. This also includes gel and liquid eye liners though, but I need to decrease my pencil liner stash.  2) Bases: There are some paint pots I just never use because they have glittery fallout, going to chuck those   While I was doing this, I put if it was Matte/Satin/Shimmer and a color description to the best of my ability in addition to all my other categories. I always forget if I have certain colors and I think this will really help if there's a limited edition shadow I want and I can easily search for a dupe. I plan to do the same with lipsticks and may revisit the blushes to do the same. I know this is taking longer than just simply counting them out - but I know myself. I want to be able to actually use this as an inventory and keep track of what I own.   I'm not super happy with the rest of my numbers but I'm not super surprised either. My boyfriend gifted me the Makeup Geek palette with all of the different colors so I know that's adding to my single eyeshadow stash. I really am loving those shadows too and have since purchased a few more. The rest are MAC shadows and a few NARS single shadows. Now that I've marked the colors and organized them more to my liking I think I'll be able to get some use out of them. Small palettes includes my NARS duos and quads - I might get rid of a few of my NARS duos that I don't use. But other than that this number will probably stay at 18-20. For the bigger palettes, this is something I need to work on. I definitely have favorites and not so favorites that I could toss.   Will probably start and finish the lip products sometime this week. In my head I keep telling myself there's not a lot but I never thought I'd hit over 100 blushes.   By the way... does anyone else have numbers like these? I know you guys are not judgmental and I appreciate all of the constructive criticism, but I can't help feeling a little nervous and stupid for posting this info on here.:anyone:  :tumbleweed:


  I think there is no "normal" - only what is normal for you or what you feel good about having. There will be people on here with more than you, less than you, but who knows what normal is supposed to be. I don't have as much as you but my mom and sister always make fun of how much I have because even though they both love makeup too, they just have a handful of things at a time (eye or lip) and use them up.  So it's all relative.   





Jaymuhlee said:


> I've amended my list a bit. After tallying up my blushes and realizing I'm _well over_ the number in my head, my upcoming collections totals have gone from *4* blushes to *0*. The lipstick number is still tbd (based on swatches/performance) but it's currently at *8* from *13*_._ I'm still planning on bringing that down, and hopefully B2M'ing if/where possible.  Avoiding drugstore purchases has been a lot easier than I thought it would be. Before I'd easily fall victim to BOGO sales, couponing, rewards points, and the like, but realizing I'd ended up with entirely too many drugstore lipsticks that I don't even like the formulas of has helped calm that down. I guess I got in a zone for a while... My first round of lipstick purging resulted in 40 lipsticks going in my to-sell/donate/toss bin and I'm really happy with myself! I still have a lot more to go through and I need to finish my inventory spreadsheet but I'm super proud of where I'm at.  Today I even went to Ulta to check out NYX _Mauve_ in person because it's close to CB according to Temptalia but I didn't buy it - or anything!


  Swatches will help cut the list, I'm sure, but it's great you cut back so many already! Great job skipping at ulta! I have mauve, it's ok, I wore it almost daily last winter because it was good for the office when I'm at my fairest, but something tells me you probably have something similar or better.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jul 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *Random Mid-Week No Buy Up**date - Shopping Addictions*  One of my more undefined goals this week was to make sure I had more time to think about my habits and address any emotional issues that came up rather than distracting myself from them.. Usually when I do a makeup no buy I still buy other items like clothing or I end up watching a lot of TV or playing games so any emotions I feel are very controlled in the sense that I can shut them off or enhance them by doing something else. This month I'm going to do my best to just feel them in a "pure" state.. without supplementing or altering them with food, shopping, distractions, etc. I want to get to a place where I feel like it's okay to feel "just" lonely or sad or bored or excited.  I've been thinking a lot about shopping addictions and I have to say I fall into that category big time. The stigma around addictions and mental health is huge so I don't think anyone really wants to admit they have a problem.. even though the threshold can be relatively low depending on the person. I read through some of the signs and realized I have most of them.. like buying compulsively, feeling a "high" from shopping, buying throughout the year rather than a splurge every once in a while, hiding purchases, and feeling a loss of control. I can be a perfectionist at times so shopping can turn into cultivating "the perfect _____" which could be anywhere from a perfect makeup item to a perfect wardrobe.  I know when I'm surrounded by others who make a lot of purchases it can feel like I'm not doing so bad because I compare myself to them.. but I also need to constantly remind myself that this is a very niche community of makeup lovers on Specktra and many of them are makeup artists, industry insiders, bloggers, collectors, etc. Although I do love makeup more than the average woman and would consider it one of my hobbies.. I still only have it for personal use and I need to keep that context in mind. Also.. the level of shopping that makes me uncomfortable will often be much lower than the level for someone else.. and that's okay. I've occasionally felt excluded or judged for wanting to cut back or having problems cutting back, which I realized is also okay! People who don't consider shopping a real addiction or don't have a problem at all with their own spending might not understand how important it is to someone else to get it under control. I just need to accept that and do what's right for me.  Today I got a call that a pair of shoes I had ordered and paid for last month are in and being held at the mall for me.. I have the weekend off and the man is working so it would be a perfect opportunity to go there and spend part of the day shopping, but I'm not going to go. I don't feel confident enough that I could pick up the shoes and leave without buying something else. They'll hold them for a couple of weeks, so I'll pick another time when I feel like I can do it.  As I mentioned before, I unsubscribed from most of my YouTube channels but kept the ones which had a decluttering, minimalism, project pan, or non-beauty focus. Below is an example of the videos that were in my subscription feed this week. Watching these made me feel much better than hauls or favorites videos. I also subscribe to a lot of women who spend less than me or have smaller collections which is helpful for keeping that balance in perspective.  Shopping Triggers (shopping addiction): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8_I7m2iaFc Pan That Palette (project pan): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iFjBX9lzPY Diary of a Shopaholic (shopping addiction): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N44NWBCjtEQ Makeup Graveyard - Blushes (decluttering): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ3Rj9CIrmo Minimalism Journey - Makeup (decluttering): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TzoszgqFLg  This weekend is going to be really tough for me.. I can feel it already. But I have to be successful!


  This was super inspiring to read. I'm really happy and proud of how far you've come in your journey.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know how well I'm doing on the No Buy part, but I managed to at least get some use out of my Naked2 palette last night. I almost never touch that thing (colours seem too cool?) and it gets neglected in favour of 1 and 3. But I managed to do something I actually liked...   Tom Ford Traceless Liquid for base, with Hard Candy Green Color Correcting Primer (I don't like this under any of my other foundations or bb creams!). GA Master Corrector #1 undereyes and Hard Candy Glamouflage concealer in Extra Light for blemishes. The ushe.  Hourglass Ambient Light in Diffused Light.  Benefit Rockateur blush, and NARS Irresistiblement bronzer very, very lightly. Despite it looking rather dark and red in the pan, I much prefer this to Laguna on me!  Lime Crime lipstick in Coquette with a mini NARS Deep Throat gloss I found at the bottom of my makeup bag.  _The piece de resistance..._ UD Naked2: Chopper on lid, with MAC Moleskin run through socket (I think the lack of a warm, mid-tone brown is the killer for me in this palette!), Bootycall in inner third and Foxy on browbone. Winged black gel liner (once again, Bobbi Brown) with Blackout to deepen & hide lash glue. I then went back at the end and put a teensy bit of Tease in the outer crease.  Half-lashes - cheapy Asian ebay ones cut in half.  Benefit They're Real mascara (suffering through the two sample tubes I have - this is the first), Maybelline Age Rewind concealer under eyes.  Tony Moly Waterproof brow pencil #1 - it looks a bit scouse brow at times, but I think the stronger brow worked better than just powder.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> By the way... does anyone else have numbers like these? I know you guys are not judgmental and I appreciate all of the constructive criticism, but I can't help feeling a little nervous and stupid for posting this info on here.


  NEVER feel stupid for posting something that you need to get off your chest. It's part of the process! Denial is the enemy. You are facing the reality of your own unique situation. Comparing yours to anyone else's is futile. Everyone has their own demons and areas of weakness. Having an inventory is very important! You're doing FANTASTIC at just taking those steps... they can be overwhelming and scary! but necessary to move forward!

  And for the record... NO... my numbers are NOT like yours... mine are MUCH BIGGER! So know you're in good company and we are all in this crazy "game" together! 
  I'm VERY happy and proud of your efforts! GOOD JOB sweetie!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm with all of you on the Benefit packaging. I am pretty neutral in the brand. I have the cream shadow in birthday suit and go through phases of loving/not caring about it.   Do y'all like the Rockateur blush? I feel like I can't trust the majority of online reviews since most received it free. But I am thinking if getting that blush the next time I have 20% off at Ulta.   So far my no buy July is going well. Although I will confess that the day Nordstrom's anniversary sale starts I will be high tailing it to the Chanel counter to buy the Dentelle Précieuse Illuminating Powder. It is too gorgeous and I need it


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 6, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I've amended my list a bit. After tallying up my blushes and realizing I'm _well over_ the number in my head, my upcoming collections totals have gone from *4* blushes to *0*. The lipstick number is still tbd (based on swatches/performance) but it's currently at *8* from *13*_. _I'm still planning on bringing that down, and hopefully B2M'ing if/where possible.
> 
> Avoiding drugstore purchases has been a lot easier than I thought it would be. Before I'd easily fall victim to BOGO sales, couponing, rewards points, and the like, but realizing I'd ended up with entirely too many drugstore lipsticks that I don't even like the formulas of has helped calm that down. I guess I got in a zone for a while... My first round of lipstick purging resulted in 40 lipsticks going in my to-sell/donate/toss bin and I'm really happy with myself! I still have a lot more to go through and I need to finish my inventory spreadsheet but I'm super proud of where I'm at.
> 
> ...


  I really loved this post! You have a great way of putting things into perspective. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's definitely important to think of more than just numbers, although they are a good benchmark to see what kind of progress you've made. I know for me personally I get rid of things as soon as I don't wear them anymore so my numbers are much lower than they would be if I kept everything! Getting control over unwise spending is a great way of thinking about it, rather than just an item count!

@PixieDancer I'm so glad to hear that you're working through things. It's never easy, but facing your emotions will be worth it over time. Overhauling your closet is a great way of redirecting the energy that would usually be spent on shopping too. Your posts always make me feel so empowered and inspired! I'm really glad this thread is back on track too. It's always been a kind of haven or safe space to express opinions that aren't so mainstream on Specktra and I'm forever grateful to you for all that you've put into it. I don't know where I'd be right now without it or you (probably at MAC/Sephora or living in a cardboard box somewhere). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've missed you!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 6, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 

 
@PixieDancer I'm so glad to hear that you're working through things. It's never easy, but facing your emotions will be worth it over time. Overhauling your closet is a great way of redirecting the energy that would usually be spent on shopping too. Your posts always make me feel so empowered and inspired! I'm really glad this thread is back on track too. It's always been a kind of haven or safe space to express opinions that aren't so mainstream on Specktra and I'm forever grateful to you for all that you've put into it. I don't know where I'd be right now without it or you (probably at MAC/Sephora or living in a cardboard box somewhere). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We've missed you!!


  Thaks so much doll! I am "working through things"... slowly but surely! I feel things in a big way, so I don't expect that to be limited to only good feelings. But I am happy that I have been touched in my life in such beautiful ways to make me feel the loss. Once those traumatic feelings pass, I will have the wonderful memories to hold onto forever. We can all only hope to affect lives that way. What a testament to a life!

  I'm so happy you've been doing so great! I think we all had each other a little worried during the AA fiasco! LOL But you have stepped up and moved forward... you are such an Angel for keeping everyone on track in here. I feel ok about taking some time off from time to time and know you all are in such good hands and take care of each other!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thaks so much doll! I am "working through things"... slowly but surely! I feel things in a big way, so I don't expect that to be limited to only good feelings. But I am happy that I have been touched in my life in such beautiful ways to make me feel the loss. Once those traumatic feelings pass, I will have the wonderful memories to hold onto forever. We can all only hope to affect lives that way. What a testament to a life!
> 
> I'm so happy you've been doing so great! I think we all had each other a little worried during the AA fiasco! LOL But you have stepped up and moved forward... you are such an Angel for keeping everyone on track in here. I feel ok about taking some time off from time to time and know you all are in such good hands and take care of each other!


  "Working through things" was the best way I could think to put it. I've been through some major losses in my life too and there's really nothing to say that could possibly express the magnitude and scope of emotions. Your comment about memories being a testament to a life brought tears to my eyes.. such a truthful and powerful statement.






 Cheers to moving on from the haul that shall not be named. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS. Your new avi..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GORGEOUS woman.. inside & out!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> "Working through things" was the best way I could think to put it. I've been through some major losses in my life too and there's really nothing to say that could possibly express the magnitude and scope of emotions. Your comment about memories being a testament to a life brought tears to my eyes.. such a truthful and powerful statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was a great way to put it... because that's all you can do.

  And I LOL'd @ "the haul that shall not be named" Hey... at least you found some great gems in that haul. Using them means it was worth it!

  Thanks for the avi love... I had to stop being a sad princess at some point! HeeHee wink


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It was a great way to put it... because that's all you can do.
> 
> And I LOL'd @ "the haul that shall not be named" Hey... at least you found some great gems in that haul. Using them means it was worth it!
> 
> Thanks for the avi love... I had to stop being a sad princess at some point! HeeHee wink


  Yes.. very true..

  I did find some great gems.. wearing Lorelei today actually! I have to confess I entertained the idea of buying another Siren Song in store when I was grabbing my things from Moody Blooms a couple weeks ago.. just for a second when I saw that they still had it. Then I smacked my own hand away and gave myself a major talking to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I already have 2 backups - although I am probably 1/4 of the way through it!).
  Sad princess is beautiful too, but I'm happy to see glamorous pinup princess again!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 6, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Do y'all like the Rockateur blush? I feel like I can't trust the majority of online reviews since most received it free. But I am thinking if getting that blush the next time I have 20% off at Ulta.


  It's lovely! I would certainly reccommend it. Very nice neutral blush. I don't find it too shimmery at all either - I can wear it with a highlighter without feeling like it goes overboard.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yes.. very true..
> 
> I did find some great gems.. wearing Lorelei today actually! I have to confess I entertained the idea of buying another Siren Song in store when I was grabbing my things from Moody Blooms a couple weeks ago.. just for a second when I saw that they still had it. Then I smacked my own hand away and gave myself a major talking to
> 
> ...


  Good job talking yourself down... as lovely as SS is for many... those shades in MAC Lustres come out pretty often. I think you'll be fine with your 2 BU's... not to mention you certainly have other lippies you'll be wearing too. If SS was the only .lipstick you wore everyday, that would be a different story! LOL

  You sure made my day with the luv!! xoxo


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 6, 2014)

All the hugs for Pixie! :hug:  My FOTD pretty much amounted to no-makeup makeup. Heh.  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent * MAC MSF - Light Year * NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink


----------



## mel33t (Jul 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> NEVER feel stupid for posting something that you need to get off your chest. It's part of the process! Denial is the enemy. You are facing the reality of your own unique situation. Comparing yours to anyone else's is futile. Everyone has their own demons and areas of weakness. Having an inventory is very important! You're doing FANTASTIC at just taking those steps... they can be overwhelming and scary! but necessary to move forward!
> 
> And for the record... NO... my numbers are NOT like yours... mine are MUCH BIGGER! So know you're in good company and we are all in this crazy "game" together!
> I'm VERY happy and proud of your efforts! GOOD JOB sweetie!
> ...


  Thank you guys for your kind words and support 
  I don't think it's so much the numbers but my own voice in my head going "And think how much money you could have saved?" or something along those lines. Also, any of us coming on here and posting our inventories, our shopping problems, our struggles with not buying any makeup for a month takes an insane amount of courage and after some thought I think it was only naturally of me to feel nervous about it. I realized *just how lucky we are to have this awesome group of people to support us!!  *


----------



## mel33t (Jul 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It was a great way to put it... because that's all you can do.
> 
> And I LOL'd @ "the haul that shall not be named" Hey... at least you found some great gems in that haul. Using them means it was worth it!
> 
> Thanks for the avi love... I had to stop being a sad princess at some point! HeeHee wink


   I second that comment, you are gorgeous girl!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I second that comment, you are gorgeous girl!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *I had about 4 Sephora girls approach me the other day.. you cannot shop in peace there.* Part of the reason I like shopping online. And I have to laugh going into MAC a few days after collection releases.. they always want to tell me about it and I'm like yes I knew about that before most of you did because I spend way too much time creeping online. Just let me spend my money alone.


  You ain't never lied!  Earbuds and music cranked up won't even keep them away!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 7, 2014)

So onto week two of this rotating palette challenge and I'm using The BALM's Nude Tude palette.   Overall this palette has amazing quality eyeshadows and there are some beautiful shades, but you can't use it on its own. That's a big no no for me. My eye makeup doesn't look very well blended today, I just used the palette sans a blending color and I could've really done with some Naked or Naked2 crease color.   I know it wouldn't be hard to just use this palette and let's say Naked Basics, but I believe that defeats the purpose of an eyeshadow palette, you're supposed to have everything you need.   I'm still going to use it for the rest of the week, but as of right now its not looking so good for this palette.   On a random note, I had an unopened tube of mascara, so now I have four because I tossed one that was used and the new one is the Revlon Bold Lacquer, the new one... Its awful. Just an FYI.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I know it wouldn't be hard to just use this palette and let's say Naked Basics, but I believe that defeats the purpose of an eyeshadow palette, you're supposed to have everything you need.   I'm still going to use it for the rest of the week, but as of right now its not looking so good for this palette.


  Way to stick with your challenge. I did something similar a couple of months ago and it ended up helping me purge some palettes. To be honesty, I probably need to let go of even more. But eyeshadows are my "thing" so...baby steps :bigthumb:


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 7, 2014)

So RE sales and discounts being a big trigger for me,
  I'll just explore here what I've realised:
  If a retailer has a sale, more often than not i'll go into the store or onto the website of course looking for a bargain
  but more often than the sale ends up dictating what im buying rather than what i would actually buy off of my general wishlist.
  this has always made no sense to me really, why buy 2 or 3 of something because it's cheaper when it's not what you really want?

  I've had great success with making a MAC collections wishlist and making myself whittle it down too,
  I've bought hardly any LE mac this year and i know that staying strong through the launches with my wishlist has helped a lot

  so i'm thinking i should apply this structure to other areas of my beauty stash
  like skincare, bodycare and other brands i like like bobbi brown and estee lauder.

  i think that's how we all end up with massive stashes isn't it really,
  we see a product and think ooh that could work for me!
  but like a lot of you are saying, i want to be using stuff that's my favourite and stuff that works for me and not against me

  So i did an enexpected purge yesterday,
  i got rid of most of the things i had that were 'old' mostly over 5 years and such
  i gave up on using my mac nude rose and vg cyndi lippies as they were freaking me out coz theyd gone a bit funky so they went in the b2m pile
  i made myself bin shadows ive pretty much never used or havent used in a long time

  some items, like my bobbi brown nude on nude palette, used to be staples for me and the thought of ever getting rid of it seemed ridiculous
  then i thought about how many times ive used it in teh past year? not so much
  just because something used to be a staple doesnt mean i owe it anything now
  even after i cleaned it up, the palette was still looking a little manky
  so i went on a dupe discovery
  i use the dark brown shade mahogany for my eyebrows: well mac brun and showstopper will do just as well, plus ive not been using my monsters bride palette containing brun at all
  taupe shade cement had no exact dupes but i have so mny shades similar im not going to notice when theyre actually on my eye
  the heather mauve shade i dont really wear unless im doing a full makeup, plus i have similar in my marc jacobs palette
  and id used up the navajo shade anyway so the palette was missing a light shade

  to make sure i dont miss it ive done the 'put it away in a box' thing
  i can always fish it out if i miss it
  i also boxed five blushes and i gave away two palettes

  GO ME!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So RE sales and discounts being a big trigger for me,
> I'll just explore here what I've realised:
> If a retailer has a sale, more often than not i'll go into the store or onto the website of course looking for a bargain
> but more often than the sale ends up dictating what im buying rather than what i would actually buy off of my general wishlist.
> ...


  GO YOU is right!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so proud!!! Sounds like you really had a MAJOR breakthrough yesterday. Good for you girl!!

  I get that way with discounts too.. especially on drugstore lip products. In fact, I'm putting myself on a drugstore items ban because everything I've picked up (on sale, of course) has gone in the trash after a few uses (except mascaras.. I love drugstore mascaras so they're exempted). Those Shoppers Optimum points have got me good a few times too.. it's hard to pass up a "buy 2, get 1500 points" promotion. The only one I haven't regretted is when I stocked up on mascara.

  That's awesome that you were able to let so many things go.. including your once coveted Bobbi Brown palette!! Finding dupes in your collection and noticing that you already finished the highlight shade was a smart process! I totally agree that items that used to be staples are hard to give up. But you change so much over time, it makes sense that your makeup tastes will change too! I used to LOVE the Benefit They're Real mascara.. like obsession level. I got one recently and I can't stand it.. I hate the brush, the formula, the way it clumps together.. and I'm sitting there thinking "I must have piled this stuff on until I had tarantula lashes.. why didn't any of my friends say anything to me?" lol. I do love their Bad Gal though.

  Speaking of mascaras.. Too Faced Better Than Sex.. wtf. I hear it hyped up everywhere on YouTube so I was excited to try a sample size of it. It flakes so bad on me though! Like little black flakes of mascara under my eyes every time I put it on and throughout the day too. Anyone else have this problem? I wonder if mine was just a bad one?


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> GO YOU is right!!! :cheer:  I'm so proud!!! Sounds like you really had a MAJOR breakthrough yesterday. Good for you girl!!  I get that way with discounts too.. especially on drugstore lip products. In fact, I'm putting myself on a drugstore items ban because everything I've picked up (on sale, of course) has gone in the trash after a few uses (except mascaras.. I love drugstore mascaras so they're exempted). Those Shoppers Optimum points have got me good a few times too.. it's hard to pass up a "buy 2, get 1500 points" promotion. The only one I haven't regretted is when I stocked up on mascara.  That's awesome that you were able to let so many things go.. including your once coveted Bobbi Brown palette!! Finding dupes in your collection and noticing that you already finished the highlight shade was a smart process! I totally agree that items that used to be staples are hard to give up. But you change so much over time, it makes sense that your makeup tastes will change too! I used to LOVE the Benefit They're Real mascara.. like obsession level. I got one recently and I can't stand it.. I hate the brush, the formula, the way it clumps together.. and I'm sitting there thinking "I must have piled this stuff on until I had tarantula lashes.. why didn't any of my friends say anything to me?" lol. I do love their Bad Gal though.  Speaking of mascaras.. Too Faced Better Than Sex.. wtf. I hear it hyped up everywhere on YouTube so I was excited to try a sample size of it. It flakes so bad on me though! Like little black flakes of mascara under my eyes every time I put it on and throughout the day too. Anyone else have this problem? I wonder if mine was just a bad one?


  I'm with y'all on having trouble getting rid of products that were once staples. Like my Naked palette. I was obsessed with it and now I just can't with the straight up glitter. I have to remind myself that it makes zero sense to have that kind of loyalty to an object I haven't used in a year.   I didn't like Better Than Sex either, but it didn't flake on me. I just wasn't a fan. As for They're Real - loathe lol. That wand is a torture device! I had sore eyelids for days!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 7, 2014)

@kerry-jane88 awesome job!! That's great that you found dupes and got rid of things that were old regardless of the pretty packaging or collection of the item. Really proud of you!!   @veronikawothak They're Real is They're Worst. I hate everything about that mascara. Too Faced is okay, it does flake but the effect is worth it I think. Personally my favorite is Dior Show Iconic Curl...omg, its heaven for my lashes. But not for my wallet


----------



## Sandy072 (Jul 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So onto week two of this rotating palette challenge and I'm using The BALM's Nude Tude palette.   Overall this palette has amazing quality eyeshadows and there are some beautiful shades, but you can't use it on its own. That's a big no no for me. My eye makeup doesn't look very well blended today, I just used the palette sans a blending color and I could've really done with some Naked or Naked2 crease color.   I know it wouldn't be hard to just use this palette and let's say Naked Basics, but I believe that defeats the purpose of an eyeshadow palette, you're supposed to have everything you need.   I'm still going to use it for the rest of the week, but as of right now its not looking so good for this palette.   On a random note, I had an unopened tube of mascara, so now I have four because I tossed one that was used and the new one is the Revlon Bold Lacquer, the new one... Its awful. Just an FYI.


  I also have nude tude and neglect it.. Probably for the same reason you mentioned.   





kerry-jane88 said:


> So RE sales and discounts being a big trigger for me, I'll just explore here what I've realised: If a retailer has a sale, more often than not i'll go into the store or onto the website of course looking for a bargain but more often than the sale ends up dictating what im buying rather than what i would actually buy off of my general wishlist. this has always made no sense to me really, why buy 2 or 3 of something because it's cheaper when it's not what you really want?  I've had great success with making a MAC collections wishlist and making myself whittle it down too, I've bought hardly any LE mac this year and i know that staying strong through the launches with my wishlist has helped a lot  so i'm thinking i should apply this structure to other areas of my beauty stash like skincare, bodycare and other brands i like like bobbi brown and estee lauder.  i think that's how we all end up with massive stashes isn't it really, we see a product and think ooh that could work for me! but like a lot of you are saying, i want to be using stuff that's my favourite and stuff that works for me and not against me  So i did an enexpected purge yesterday, i got rid of most of the things i had that were 'old' mostly over 5 years and such i gave up on using my mac nude rose and vg cyndi lippies as they were freaking me out coz theyd gone a bit funky so they went in the b2m pile i made myself bin shadows ive pretty much never used or havent used in a long time  some items, like my bobbi brown nude on nude palette, used to be staples for me and the thought of ever getting rid of it seemed ridiculous then i thought about how many times ive used it in teh past year? not so much just because something used to be a staple doesnt mean i owe it anything now even after i cleaned it up, the palette was still looking a little manky so i went on a dupe discovery i use the dark brown shade mahogany for my eyebrows: well mac brun and showstopper will do just as well, plus ive not been using my monsters bride palette containing brun at all taupe shade cement had no exact dupes but i have so mny shades similar im not going to notice when theyre actually on my eye the heather mauve shade i dont really wear unless im doing a full makeup, plus i have similar in my marc jacobs palette and id used up the navajo shade anyway so the palette was missing a light shade  to make sure i dont miss it ive done the 'put it away in a box' thing i can always fish it out if i miss it i also boxed five blushes and i gave away two palettes  GO ME!


  Great job! Do you feel like you have so much more room now?!?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks ladies!  I feel like I stumbled on a big block for a lot of us: Letting go of stuff we used to like/love/covet but just don't use anymore.  I don't own the naked palettes but in a similar way it's like me and my Bobbi brown palette it aan be hard to convince yourself it's ok to get rid of an item item you probably used to use daily!  Like veronika said, our tastes change, so im not going to clutch onto something I used as a teenager but havent in the past few years.  I gave my shu uemura tsomuri chisato planet cat palette to my lil sis  as even though I was obsessed with how cute it is, I probably used it once a year.  Im going to do the one in, two out method too, but in a general sense rather than category specific, like if I get a new blush but don't feel like I can get rid of one or two of my existing ones, then I could say purge an eyeshadow or a lipstick. This should keep me stricter about what I bring into my circle of shineys!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I also have nude tude and neglect it.. Probably for the same reason you mentioned.  Great job! Do you feel like you have so much more room now?!?


  Yes I can see everything better and I feel like im on a good track with my stash   I'll try uploading pics of my progress in the next few weeks but my fone is properly broke and won't let me right now.  Oh I forgot to add I gave all of my primers away (bar my two mac natural radiance as they are light a light luminizer on me)  asyou know what, I dont like primers so I don't need any do I


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 7, 2014)

*July No Buy - 1 Week Update*

  Today is the last day of my Week 1 challenge so here's a little update!

"Anyone can do anything for a week."

*Week 1 Goals: Completed!*






Goal 1: *Purchase 0 material items*
Goal 2: *Use up a lipstick*
Goal 3: *Get rid of 3 nail polishes*
Goal 4: *Get rid of 3 eyeshadows* 
Goal 5: *Try a new eyeshadow look*

  I was expecting the weekend to be pretty difficult.. but it was actually so much easier than I thought once I got through my mall trip on Friday! On Saturday and Sunday I went out with friends for most of the day so there was no temptation there. Really stoked about how well things went, and I can already see such a positive impact from having weekly goals. Since they're short term I can see results right away, I stay motivated and productive, and I don't get overwhelmed or frustrated because I know there's an end in sight!

  On to next week!

*Week 2 Goals:*

Goal 1: *Purchase 0 material items* - no beauty products, no clothes or accessories. Basically nothing non-consumable. Allowable expenses include food and drinks, monthly bills, experiences like movie tickets. - _This is a repeat from last week.. will be doing this one all month!_

  Goal 2: *Use up a lipstick *- _This is also a repeat from last week. I'll be working on Peach Blossom now since it's the closest to being finished. I know I probably won't finish it completely this week but I want to use as much as I can._

  Goal 3: *Use an eyeshadow every day for a week *- _I'm going to use MAC's All That Glitters every day this week and try to use it in a variety of different looks. I thought this would be a good way to rotate through my eyeshadows but also work on using some of them up._

  Goal 4: *Makeup purgatory *- _Use one neglected item every day. I'm going to try and think of the item I used the least recently, generally the "I can't remember the last time I used this" item and use it that day._

  Goal 5: *Minimalist challenge *- _Every day I'm going to find items in my apartment to donate or trash. On Day 1, I'll let go of one item.. Day 2, two items.. etc. By the end of the week I will have let go of 28 items! They can be anything: makeup, beauty products, clothes or shoes, kitchen utensils, books, etc.  _

  This week will be a little more challenging than the last I think! But I know I'm ready! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trying to build some positive momentum in preparation for the upcoming collections.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 7, 2014)

@kerry-jane88 Great job on letting go of your primers.. it can be really freeing to realize you don't like or use a whole category of products and just get rid of them! I LOVE the 1 in, 2 out rule.. I'm going to have to do that more myself, although I am almost down to where I'd like to be with my stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I also have to say that everyone's posts the last few days have been so inspiring to me.. you've all accomplished so much! Reading your thoughts and progress really keeps me on track with my goals too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I used to LOVE the Benefit They're Real mascara.. like obsession level. I got one recently and I can't stand it.. I hate the brush, the formula, the way it clumps together.. and I'm sitting there thinking "I must have piled this stuff on until I had tarantula lashes.. why didn't any of my friends say anything to me?" lol. I do love their Bad Gal though.





mel33t said:


> @veronikawothak They're Real is They're Worst. I hate everything about that mascara.


  I bought a small size of They're Real! about a year or two ago. The wand is pretty good (IMO), but that's about it. I found the formula too wet and, yeah, clumpy.  Actually, most of my experiences with high-end mascaras have been horrible (apart from my BareMinerals one; that one's a keeper for me). The high-end mascara that still makes me rage is original Diorshow. Ugh. So much loathing. At least that was a small size I got with a code.  Meanwhile. Anyone know of a good dupe for UD Sidecar that doesn't have the horrible glittery fallout? I've seen MAC All That Glitters mentioned as a dupe in quite a few places but I just want to be sure.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 7, 2014)

Feeling inspired thanks to the past few days discussion on here!  I played with my monsters bride palette, turns out I dont really like having my brows dark anymore so I'd probably put a lighter colour through them. Bit of an intense look for yoga but whatever   My fone is so broke it only lets me take selfies, hmm...!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


>


  Hey girl! I still have to go through the posts and play catch up, but I just wanted to say you're so beautiful!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 7, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey girl! I still have to go through the posts and play catch up, but I just wanted to say you're so beautiful! :bigthumb:


  Ty that's so nice of you to say


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


>


  You look beautiful!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look beautiful!


  Ty for the compliment


----------



## mel33t (Jul 7, 2014)

Had an "almost" slip up today. Walked into Sephora, but ended up walking right out just now. Its really tempting that two Sephora stores are with a five block radius and a MAC store is within a ten block radius.   I clearly didn't need anything. But I've been stressed and usually a little treat will make me feel better. But the feeling never lasts.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Had an "almost" slip up today. Walked into Sephora, but ended up walking right out just now. Its really tempting that two Sephora stores are with a five block radius and a MAC store is within a ten block radius.   I clearly didn't need anything. But I've been stressed and usually a little treat will make me feel better. But the feeling never lasts.


  WOW!! I'm so impressed right now.. I don't know what I'd do with all those stores around me. I didn't even know there were Sephora stores that close to each other. You are a champion girl! Keep at it!! You're right, the feeling never lasts.. but you can feel proud about how well you're doing and that will last!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I clearly didn't need anything. But I've been stressed and usually a little treat will make me feel better. But the feeling never lasts.


  Awesome job! It's that bad here in Chicago, too. On my way home from work I pass a MAC pro store, Sephora, and Ulta all practically across the street from one another lol. I did give in today though, at Ulta. I bought four Freeman masks that I've been wanting to try. They're normally $3.99 each but they were on sale for BOGO 50% off, I had their usual $3.50 off $10 coupon _plus_ $9 in points to apply. My total came to *50 CENTS*! I hope they're as awesome as I've heard/read.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 7, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Awesome job! It's that bad here in Chicago, too. On my way home from work I pass a MAC pro store, Sephora, and Ulta all practically across the street from one another lol. I did give in today though, at Ulta. I bought four Freeman masks that I've been wanting to try. They're normally $3.99 each but they were on sale for BOGO 50% off, I had their usual $3.50 off $10 coupon _plus_ $9 in points to apply. My total came to *50 CENTS*! I hope they're as awesome as I've heard/read.


  Okay now *that's awesome!!*, that's smart and savy shopping. I used the Pineapple one a year or so ago and I thought it worked pretty well. They're really affordable and I think they do the basic job. Its not Glam Glow, but I like that you get a lot more and that its in a tube.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So RE sales and discounts being a big trigger for me,
> I'll just explore here what I've realised:
> If a retailer has a sale, more often than not i'll go into the store or onto the website of course looking for a bargain
> but more often than the sale ends up dictating what im buying rather than what i would actually buy off of my general wishlist.
> ...


  BRAVO! That's the way to practice a little self-control! Can we borrow this page from your playbook missy!? Good Job!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 8, 2014)

Haha thanks [@]PixieDancer[/@]  Im gunna try different colours through my brows see what I like best,.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 8, 2014)

Any suggestions for a drug store primer? I don't usually need one but this summer my face is melting.

  Thank you.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So RE sales and discounts being a big trigger for me,
> I'll just explore here what I've realised:
> *If a retailer has a sale, more often than not i'll go into the store or onto the website of course looking for a bargain*
> *but more often than the sale ends up dictating what im buying rather than what i would actually buy off of my general wishlist.*
> ...


  AGREED on Diorshow mascara.  It's the only product I've hated so much that I actually returned it.  Actually, I would've returned the YSL mascara I got once too, but I foolishly threw the box away before realizing it burned the hell out of my eyes.  Oh well...live and learn, right?  Glad to hear I'm not the only one who hated Diorshow though!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 8, 2014)

@ChosenOne and Kerry-Jane: I'm right there with y'all. I unsubscribed to almost all emails and it has been so helpful. Those "specials" and "sales" can really sucker you in!  With that being said, I saw that Anastasia came out with a new eyeshadow palette. I really want it :thdevil:


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 8, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Oh no!  I just got a 100-points sample size of this mascara. Oh well, guess this is why I got the sample and didn't just bite the bullet and purchase it, right?  Maybe I'll end up liking it though.  I find it interesting that you used to love They're Real and now you don't.  I wonder what changed?  They're Real is currently the best mascara I've found.  Still not quite perfect, but closer than anything else I've tried.  I think mascaras and skincare are the two biggest things that are SO different from person to person for what works for them and what doesn't.  It always fascinates me!
> 
> Flaking and clumping my lashes together are the two things I'm worried about with BTS mascara based on reviews and the shape of the wand.  Guess I'll find out if it works for me once my perk arrives in the mail though, which will probably be tomorrow.
> 
> AGREED on Diorshow mascara.  It's the only product I've hated so much that I actually returned it.  Actually, I would've returned the YSL mascara I got once too, but I foolishly threw the box away before realizing it burned the hell out of my eyes.  Oh well...live and learn, right?  Glad to hear I'm not the only one who hated Diorshow though!


  I'm loving mascara samples lately. I got the one from Sephora with 5 mascara samples for $30 and then you get to pick one of them to get the full size of. I also like that you can buy minis now for like $12.. they usually last me the 3 months before I toss them anyway.

  Not sure what happened with They're Real.. I guess I went through a phase where I really liked to build it up to an excessively dramatic falsies look without actually having to apply falsies. I'm pretty sure I used to apply, then comb through, then apply, etc. But I'd rather have a mascara I can layer without having it clump so much.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 8, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> @ChosenOne and Kerry-Jane: I'm right there with y'all. I unsubscribed to almost all emails and it has been so helpful. Those "specials" and "sales" can really sucker you in!  With that being said, I saw that Anastasia came out with a new eyeshadow palette. I really want it :thdevil:


  Have you tried the Anastasia Lavish Palette? I've been interested for a while.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 8, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Any suggestions for a drug store primer? I don't usually need one but this summer my face is melting.
> 
> Thank you.
> Maybe a good setting spray would be a better product to pick up. I use my UD setting spray when it's hot or I'm doing stage performances where I might sweat due to the heat from the lights. A good setting spray should give you a nice seal to your makeup and keep it from breaking down. A good primer/ setting spray combo is ideal, but probably not necessary.
> ...


  I have and love my Lavish Palette. I find it a to be a perfect travel palette that yields many different looks in one sleek palette. However, if traveling isn't an issue for you, I'd have to say that most of the shades are very dupable. I think there may only be 2 shades in it that I feel are standouts on their own merit. I think she is supposed to come out with eyeshadow singles, so maybe waiting to get just a couple of the more unique colors would be a better option than commiting to a whole palette where you probably already have a lot of the shades. HTH


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Have you tried the Anastasia Lavish Palette? I've been interested for a while.


  I have it and I am with Pixie. I like it quite a bit, but it's dupeable. With that being said, I prefer using palettes over singles so I really love Lavish!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jul 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *Low Buy Mid-Year Update*
> 
> I'm doing an evaluation of my progress at six months to see where I'm at.. how my collection numbers have shifted, how many items I've purchased in total, etc.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for reminding me: "Life is too short to wear makeup that doesn't make you feel stunning". I am hard on myself and I was so bummed about Sea Worship that I forgot that my goal is to have only makeup I truly love. It's like your post "gave me permission" to return SW. I tried hard to make it work, too. Now I own Lorelei, a product that excites me.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 8, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I have it and I am with Pixie. I like it quite a bit, but it's dupeable. With that being said, I prefer using palettes over singles so I really love Lavish!


  I like palettes too for the ease of traveling with a full look (or looks) in one palette. But if I didn't travel as much... I probably would have a few well-edited palettes (if I liked 90% of the shades) and then additional singles to suppliment my variety. The thing about palettes when you have a larger collection is, most of the time the necessary "staple" shades needed to make a look work, you end up having over and over again across these palettes. So if you can encorporate the singles, you could probably let go of several repetitive palettes. When I stop traveling as much, I think I'll enjoy purging some of those palettes!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm currently on a no-buy until August and am going to use this time to finally get better organized. I've slowly been weeding through my rather large stash of pigments and making groups of ones I know I'm going to keep and press ones I'm iffy on and definite ditches. The pigment stash is my biggest issue and I am really looking forward to getting it down to a more useable size.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jul 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Update on my makeup inventory - eye products:
> 
> 
> Makeup Inventory Totals ProductQuantityEyeliners16Bases26Brows2Mascaras4Single Eyeshadows108Small Palettes24Eyeshadow Palettes19  Total Eye Products199
> ...


I have numbers like yours AND I've felt weird about talking about them.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lyseD* 



Any suggestions for a drug store primer? I don't usually need one but this summer my face is melting.

  Thank you.



  Have you tried the original Hard Candy one? In the white tube. I find that works quite well during the Summer. Very 'coney though if that'll be an issue. I find the Color Correcting Green one is much less slippy BUT it only really plays well under my Tom Ford Traceless; terrible under both my Bb creams (skin79 Hot Pink & Missha Perfect Cover), Bobbi Brown Skin & Revlon CS Whipped.   Others: Maybelline Baby Skin - very nice at covering pores but it does leave me still a little dewey. Crapshoot.  Not quite drugstore price but available at the drugstore, so I'm including: GOSH Velvet Touch & Bioderma Sensibio AR Anti-Rougeurs cream. (Technically a moisturiser, but it's all silicones).  I'm sure if redness/flushing isn't a problem, there'd be a similar option from the Sebium or Hydrabio lines!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm currently on a no-buy until August and am going to use this time to finally get better organized. I've slowly been weeding through my rather large stash of pigments and making groups of ones I know I'm going to keep and press ones I'm iffy on and definite ditches. The pigment stash is my biggest issue and I am really looking forward to getting it down to a more useable size.


  Good for you! I hope you bring it down and reach your pigment goals. I've had lofty dreams of pressing for years and never once did I try, so I finally let go and gave all but my NYX, Eye Kandy, and 2 MUG pigments away. It was such a relief! Organizing in your down time is a super great idea. I really, _really_ need to finish my room. I keep putting it off!

  Edited for all my typos!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm in a similar situation where I feel weird talking numbers. I think it's just because this thread is public (as others have noted) and I worry? I just hate the sense of needing to explain why/how I have what I hate, which I know we do here but in a very different way than it's usually asked outside. Like the barrage of "how can you afford all of this??" "what do you do??" etc that you see on older platforms.
> 
> 
> Good for you! I hope you bring it down and reach your pigment goals. I've had lofty dreams of pressing for years and never once did I try, so I finally let go and gave all but my NYX, Eye Kandy, and 2 MUG pigments away. It was such a relief! Organizing in your downtown is a super great idea. I really, _really_ need to finish my room. I keep putting it off!


  I feel you on putting it off! I have had all the pressing stuff for like a year but always feel so overwhelmed at the task of going through them all that I just keep saying "maybe next weekend".


----------



## mel33t (Jul 8, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm in a similar situation where I feel weird talking numbers. I think it's just because this thread is public (as others have noted) and I worry? I just hate the sense of needing to explain why/how I have what I have, which I know we do here but in a very different way than it's usually asked outside. Like the barrage of "how can you afford all of this??" "what do you do??" etc that you see on other platforms.





HppyLittleNinja said:


> I have numbers like yours AND I've felt weird about talking about them.


  Its nerve racking and I was nervous of the questions "how can you afford this?" Or "what were you thinking?". I'm proud that I opened up myself and I feel really warm that everyone was supportive thus far. No one knows our pasts except us and why we bought copious amounts of makeup. I'm sure that everyone has a story behind it. I felt like the support here would help me personally, but I also don't want to feel alone in my quest. Does that make sense lol??  For me, I went into a shopping spiral from working in the fashion industry because on a weekly basis I was made to feel unimportant and a " cost" to the company. (I worked in the finance dept. ) My direct manager would call me stupid and made well less than what i should have and I wasn't able to get out for two years. Couple that with hurricane Sandy and fights with friends for all the wrong reasons I was really unhappy and moved out of NYC back in with my parents at 25, prime quarter life crisis stage.   I was trying to fill a void with blushes and its embarrassing to admit. But I think that I'm finally gaining my confidence back and my old self back. I have a new found love for makeup, which is awesome, but I don't want it to take over my life.   And I'm in a much better position career wise and happy. Still at home but that's okay, everyone has different paths   Everybody's awesome


----------



## mel33t (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm currently on a no-buy until August and am going to use this time to finally get better organized. I've slowly been weeding through my rather large stash of pigments and making groups of ones I know I'm going to keep and press ones I'm iffy on and definite ditches. The pigment stash is my biggest issue and I am really looking forward to getting it down to a more useable size.


  That's great!! Weeding out products you really love can be tough! But you'll find the ones you love and you'll love your stash even more!!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jul 8, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I'm in a similar situation where I feel weird talking numbers. I think it's just because this thread is public (as others have noted) and I worry? I just hate the sense of needing to explain why/how I have what I hate, which I know *we do here but in a very different way than it's usually asked outside*. Like the barrage of "how can you afford all of this??" "what do you do??" etc that you see on older platforms.


  You bring up good points.
  It feels safer here.
  About this thread being public -- are you concerned about judgement from other Specktra members or from non-Specktra people?

  I'm a little on the other side of the numbers spectrum. I feel strange about sharing my numbers with you guys because my stash isn't so big. Like I'm not supposed to be posting on this thread.
But I'm here because feel like I belong because I own and buy more than I want to. I'm also a serial returner. Thankfully, I'm careful my returns don't produce waste if possible. I thoroughly research potential purchases. I try to get samples of products I'm unsure of just so I don't have to open a full-sized item that, if returned, will be destroyed.
  I wrote a whole bunch of psychological buying/emotional void stuff but deleted it. Too heavy for a Tuesday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  ps I have no clue what that emoticon means. I included it because it makes me smile. 
  Here's another one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<-- Kisses for EVERYONE!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm currently on a no-buy until August and am going to use this time to finally get better organized. I've slowly been weeding through my rather large stash of pigments and making groups of ones I know I'm going to keep and press ones I'm iffy on and definite ditches. The pigment stash is my biggest issue and I am really looking forward to getting it down to a more useable size.
> 
> Keep it up, @NaomiH!
> If you want to minimize colour overlap, maybe you could compare pigments with pressed eyeshadows/other pigments and get rid of ones that are too similar.
> ...


  True dat.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 8, 2014)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> You bring up good points. It feels safer here. About this thread being public -- are you concerned about judgement from other Specktra members or from non-Specktra people?  I'm a little on the other side of the numbers spectrum. I feel strange about sharing my numbers with you guys because my stash isn't so big. Like I'm not supposed to be posting on this thread.  But I'm here because feel like I belong because I own and buy more than I want to. I'm also a serial returner. Thankfully, I'm careful my returns don't produce waste if possible. I thoroughly research potential purchases. I try to get samples of products I'm unsure of just so I don't have to open a full-sized item that, if returned, will be destroyed. I wrote a whole bunch of psychological buying/emotional void stuff but deleted it. Too heavy for a Tuesday afternoon. :encore:  ps I have no clue what that emoticon means. I included it because it makes me smile.  Here's another one: :kiss:


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its nerve racking and I was nervous of the questions "how can you afford this?" Or "what were you thinking?". I'm proud that I opened up myself and I feel really warm that everyone was supportive thus far. *No one knows our pasts except us and why we bought copious amounts of makeup. I'm sure that everyone has a story behind it.* I felt like the support here would help me personally, but I also don't want to feel alone in my quest. Does that make sense lol??  For me, I went into a shopping spiral from working in the fashion industry because on a weekly basis I was made to feel unimportant and a " cost" to the company. (I worked in the finance dept. ) My direct manager would call me stupid and made well less than what i should have and I wasn't able to get out for two years. Couple that with hurricane Sandy and fights with friends for all the wrong reasons I was really unhappy and moved out of NYC back in with my parents at 25, prime quarter life crisis stage.   *I was trying to fill a void with blushes and its embarrassing to admit. But I think that I'm finally gaining my confidence back and my old self back.* I have a new found love for makeup, which is awesome, but I don't want it to take over my life.   And I'm in a much better position career wise and happy. Still at home but that's okay, everyone has different paths   Everybody's awesome


  I can relate to wanting to fill a void. Even though my situation is so much better now I still find myself wanting to buy something to fill that void inside, and I'm sure there are others who feel the same so how can we judge ;-)  I don't understand how adults can call others "stupid" etc in the workplace!  So glad you are regaining your confidence and are in a better position.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 8, 2014)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> You bring up good points.
> It feels safer here.
> About this thread being public -- are you concerned about judgement from other Specktra members or from non-Specktra people?
> 
> ...


  Oh, totally! Everyone here is awesome and understanding, I'm talking about the ~outsiders~. Ha! I just know there are lurkers on the forum and obviously they care about the _collection threads_ not our _emotions_, but it still makes me nervous. I don't know. Even when I blog I feel like I constantly need to explain myself/where my money goes, so I carefully curate what purchases I write about or even post on IG. I suppose I'm just weird like that.

  On numbers, don't feel like you don't belong because yours are low! Like so many have said, we fall under all areas of the spectrum, it's about how your collection feels to you. I'm not fixated on my totals so much, just a sense of _how am I going to use all of this, I'm only one person!_ and making sure that I make better decisions. I hate being wasteful, too. 

  Also, that bowing/blowing kisses guy with his 4 hairs totally makes me lol every time he pops up. Use him as often as you'd like!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 8, 2014)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> You bring up good points.
> It feels safer here.
> About this thread being public -- are you concerned about judgement from other Specktra members or from non-Specktra people?
> 
> ...


  I also might be on the low-ish side of the numbers spectrum now that I've downsized, but the way I look at it is if you're at all uncomfortable with how much you're purchasing or how large your stash is.. you're definitely meant to be here! Everyone has their own version of their ideal self so what matters is that we all support each other in getting to that point!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2014)

And re:  The Void I have been holding on to some makeup items like drugstore lipsticks (which are actually around $50 here) and some MAC lipglasses that I no longer use but I probably also keep because they were $130 and are MAC and I'd feel even guiltier for throwing them out than for keeping and not using them... I think it's time to get rid of some things.  This was my first year of buying high-end makeup and I am thinking of just making those items last and just not getting anything new next year.   Certain shipping restrictions will be hampering my purchases from certain sites so that cuts down what I can purchase so I'd rather not lust after something I can't have.  I hardly use powder and want to keep it that way, I have every shade of lipstick I 'need' and I have been wearing less eyeshadow (which used to be the only makeup I wore) and am trying to organize my makeup in a particular way...   So depending on the shelf life of certain items I want to be on a permanent low-buy, with whole months being makeup no-buys.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 8, 2014)

So many ladies sharing is making me feel better about sharing my numbers once I get home (I'm out of town until August so I don't have all my makeup with me).

  I don't really know what happened to me. I had a decent makeup collection (especially for a 20 year old), everything I really needed besides blush (and I still don't have many of those), and I rarely wore makeup. I always felt weird in it. Then I saw swatches of the Punk Couture lipsticks and headed over here. Then my lipstick collection doubled, if not tripled. I'm a very "gotta have them all" type of person and I tend to collect something I really like - a bad mix with something like makeup, where there is ALWAYS something I don't have or something new coming out. Granted, I am glad I got into makeup because I've since found a couple of foundations that don't make me feel cakey and actually match my skin tone, and I'm now much more confident in myself. But I don't want to think about how much I have spent on makeup since last November. Nope. Oi.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey Ladies!

  I've been reading heaps of the posts - I find if I don't keep up with things here I get overwhelmed by wanting to read everything and being really behind, so I've been trying the last few days!  

  I love checking in with you guys. 

  In honour of @mel33t 's bravery, I've decided to count and post my numbers. Here we go!

  Blushes = 11
  Highlighters = 9
  Powders = 3
  Bronzers = 1
  Eye Shadow Primers = 5
  Mascaras, including samples = 4
  Setting Sprays = one big bottle, one smaller one (2)
  MAC Powder Shadows = 24
  Other Brands Powder Shadows = 66
  Mineralized ES = 12
  Extra Dimension ES = 10
  Cream shadows = 14
  Pressed pigment shadows = 11
  Pigments = 28
  Palettes = 18 
  Gel Eye liner = 5
  Liquid Eye Liner = 8
  Glitter Eye Liner = 10
  Eyeliner (Pencil) = 49
  Lipsticks = 27
  Lip Gloss = 42

_*For full disclosure, I haven't included backups in this total or loose glitters, or some new products that I'm trying to sell or stash until I need them.  This is my basic, 'every day' stash.  I am doing good at trying to get rid of/sell backups or other products that I don't need or want!   *_

  So, in summary:

*Eye Shadows/Pigments: 165*
*Eye Liners: 67*
*Lip Glosses/Lip sticks:  69*
*Palettes: 18 (eye shadow palettes and combo palettes w/blushes, etc). *
*Blushes/Highlighers/Powders: 24*
*Primers/Setting Spray/Mascara: 11*

  WHEW!  So, as you can see clearly, the issue is EYES.  And LIPS!

  I've really enjoyed reading through everyone's posts.  I like how we are all coming together again.  As @PixieDancer mentioned, shit got a little cray cray with Alluring Aquatics for many of us I think!  I feel like we are re-forming our alliance to our goals & it really couldn't come at a better time for me - halfway through the year.  I am in need of a major life/attitude overhaul.  I have a great life and relationship and I've been squandering it by focusing on what I don't have/won't have.  I've been listening to lots of sad music and getting weirdly emo about everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  UGHHHH.  I need hobbies and things to take my focus off all of the things that I can't change and focus on what I can.  Changing perspectives is in order here!

  How are ya'll doing this week?  So glad that @PixieDancer is back in the saddle.  Thanks for the heads up with the MIA - I ended up buying it from Sephora because I had gift cards, even though yours was the better deal.  I'm enjoying it so far, but I've only been using it for  a day.  It definitely makes my skin feel cleaner!  xoxo 

@mel33t & other ladies speaking to filling the 'void' - Yep, feel ya.  I've been doing this for years.  Instead of getting hobbies and creating time for things that I love, I've been buying and buying.  I feel like I could cry right now because I know exactly what you are talking about.  Instead of finding things to do with my husband and creating memories, I look for faults and excuses and blaming.  This summer I'm committing to figuring out my shit and making my life and relationships better.  I've been working out like crazy because I've gained weight since our wedding last year and I need to lose it.  I've also been following my dietary restrictions really, really well for over a week now, which is a big step for me. 

  Sorry for the swearing, I was a sailor in a past life


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 8, 2014)

PS - in retrospect, as I read over my words, I can see how I'm pretty unforgiving in regards to myself and the perception of who I am.  Maybe instead of just hobbies, I need some self-love too!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mel33t* 





*I was trying to fill a void with blushes and its embarrassing to admit. But I think that I'm finally gaining my confidence back and my old self back. I have a new found love for makeup, which is awesome, but I don't want it to take over my life.
* 

Everybody's awesome 


  No judgement. I find I'm always doing my online shopping when I've had a craptacular day at work or had someone ream me out at work. I'm really trying my best to avoid the online hauling - I put my VISA away (actually, I had my Dad hide it in the house!) and switched to a VISA Debit for Tom Ford Fall. It'll be easier to budget when the $$$ are coming directly from a checking account.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 8, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Any suggestions for a drug store primer? I don't usually need one but this summer my face is melting.  Thank you.





Maris Crane said:


> Have you tried the original Hard Candy one? In the white tube. I find that works quite well during the Summer. Very 'coney though if that'll be an issue. I find the Color Correcting Green one is much less slippy BUT it only really plays well under my Tom Ford Traceless; terrible under both my Bb creams (skin79 Hot Pink & Missha Perfect Cover), Bobbi Brown Skin & Revlon CS Whipped.   Others: Maybelline Baby Skin - very nice at covering pores but it does leave me still a little dewey. Crapshoot.  Not quite drugstore price but available at the drugstore, so I'm including: GOSH Velvet Touch & Bioderma Sensibio AR Anti-Rougeurs cream. (Technically a moisturiser, but it's all silicones).  I'm sure if redness/flushing isn't a problem, there'd be a similar option from the Sebium or Hydrabio lines!


  [@]lyseD[/@] - If you're interested in trying it, I have the Hard Candy primer listed in my Low-Buy Clearance Bin listing. It is silicone-heavy, as mentioned, but I thought if you wanted to have a go, this would be a way to do so without shelling out the money for it? If not, that's all good, too.   Another option would be, as Pixie suggested, to go with a makeup setting spray. Something like UD All Nighter, or one of the Skindinavia ones, or Model in a Bottle.  





HppyLittleNinja said:


> I'm a little on the other side of the numbers spectrum. I feel strange about sharing my numbers with you guys because my stash isn't so big. Like I'm not supposed to be posting on this thread.


  Compared to the majority of Specktra-ites, my makeup stash is _tiny_! But you and I both have our reasons for participating, and that's all that matters. :nods:


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 8, 2014)

@lyseD  - I use Milani primer and find it comparable to Urban Decay - but this is only eye primer.  

  I also second the use of UD All nighter spray - it's a Godsend!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hello my Lovies! I have missed you all a ton. Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words!
> 
> I am still going to lay low for a bit longer while I sort through some tough emotions. I know myself all too well, and times like these typically send me into "Retail Therapy" mode. So I have to be really careful right now and focus on keeping myself on track while trying to get through this rough patch. Everything I've been sorting through emotionally has really opened my eyes in a lot of ways. To be grateful for every day we are given, to appreciate the loved ones and friends in our lives, to not waste a single day.
> In all this Low-Buy chatter please try to remind yourself... at the end of the day this is all just STUFF. We can't take it with us and it doesn't come with a happiness guarantee. Feel beautiful because you ARE! Know you are worth every single happiness in life. Put on your pretty makeup but know you are just as beautiful without it. And if it was all gone tomorrow, know you made your moments count. Every one of you has touched me in a special and unique way. Even though this is the Internet, and we will most likely never meet in person, I have found amazing people on this forum and in this thread in particular. I am grateful for the chances I've had to share with all of you and have you share with me.
> ...









 I know exactly what you're saying & my heart goes out to you sweetheart! I lost my very beloved mom June 10th & it seems unbearable some days.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I posted some new pics of myself to cheer me up.. http://www.specktra.net/t/185180/mac-x-pedro-louren-o-june-5-2014/4830#post_2702234
  LOL!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I know exactly what you're saying & my heart goes out to you sweetheart! I lost my very beloved mom June 10th & it seems unbearable some days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So sorry for your loss @elegant-one





  You look stunning in your photos.  Your hair is so luscious and I love the red lippie on you!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 9, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*  That's awesome! I definitely believe that paying for non necessary items in cash is key. I'm pretty good about not using my credit card for makeup, but I've had my fair share of slip ups. Good luck - you got this!! 


Glitteryvegas said:



			PS - in retrospect, as I read over my words, I can see how I'm pretty unforgiving in regards to myself and the perception of who I am.  Maybe instead of just hobbies, I need some self-love too! 
		
Click to expand...

  I completely know how you feel with doing a perspective change. I'm struggling with that too! I'm sorry you went through a rough patch but I'm glad you're coming out on top and getting your shit together  You sound really determined to make this a great rest of year.   Thanks for posting your numbers!!Your eyeshadow collection sounds awesome (he he) 


CrimsonQuill157 said:



			So many ladies sharing is making me feel better about sharing my numbers once I get home (I'm out of town until August so I don't have all my makeup with me).  I don't really know what happened to me. I had a decent makeup collection (especially for a 20 year old), everything I really needed besides blush (and I still don't have many of those), and I rarely wore makeup. I always felt weird in it. Then I saw swatches of the Punk Couture lipsticks and headed over here. Then my lipstick collection doubled, if not tripled. I'm a very "gotta have them all" type of person and I tend to collect something I really like - a bad mix with something like makeup, where there is ALWAYS something I don't have or something new coming out. Granted, I am glad I got into makeup because I've since found a couple of foundations that don't make me feel cakey and actually match my skin tone, and I'm now much more confident in myself. But I don't want to think about how much I have spent on makeup since last November. Nope. Oi.  Its funny right? One second you're the biggest tomboy on the planet and the next your coming home with lipstick swatches all over your arm. 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 9, 2014)

Speaking of how understanding people are on this forum, I must've had a really vivid dream last night that someone on specktra told me I couldn't call my summer no-buy intact because I bought a setting powder (I really did buy a setting powder...that part wasn't a dream).  I decided to pop on specktra this morning because it was really bothering me, so that I could explain that my no-buy was excluding 2 things: 1) Two lipsticks I was allowing myself to buy from the Pedro collection a couple of months ago, and 2) Replenishment of any everyday basics, like mascara, foundation, setting powder.  I scrolled through the 2 threads I would've mentioned my setting powder purchase in, and didn't see anyone challenging my statement that my no-buy is still good.  So I must've dreamed the whole thing.  I feel like I should be disturbed that I'm having these kinds of dreams, lol!  Guess even my subconscious is going to guilt-trip me if I veer off track.  Thought I would share because no one but #TeamLowBuy would even have a chance of understanding.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 9, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Speaking of how understanding people are on this forum, I must've had a really vivid dream last night that someone on specktra told me I couldn't call my summer no-buy intact because I bought a setting powder (I really did buy a setting powder...that part wasn't a dream).  I decided to pop on specktra this morning because it was really bothering me, so that I could explain that my no-buy was excluding 2 things: 1) Two lipsticks I was allowing myself to buy from the Pedro collection a couple of months ago, and 2) Replenishment of any everyday basics, like mascara, foundation, setting powder.  I scrolled through the 2 threads I would've mentioned my setting powder purchase in, and didn't see anyone challenging my statement that my no-buy is still good.  So I must've dreamed the whole thing.  I feel like I should be disturbed that I'm having these kinds of dreams, lol!  Guess even my subconscious is going to guilt-trip me if I veer off track.  Thought I would share because no one but #TeamLowBuy would even have a chance of understanding.


  That is too funny!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I'm the best at guilt-tripping myself too. Glad it was all a dream!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Speaking of how understanding people are on this forum, I must've had a really vivid dream last night that someone on specktra told me I couldn't call my summer no-buy intact because I bought a setting powder (I really did buy a setting powder...that part wasn't a dream).  I decided to pop on specktra this morning because it was really bothering me, so that I could explain that my no-buy was excluding 2 things: 1) Two lipsticks I was allowing myself to buy from the Pedro collection a couple of months ago, and 2) Replenishment of any everyday basics, like mascara, foundation, setting powder.  I scrolled through the 2 threads I would've mentioned my setting powder purchase in, and didn't see anyone challenging my statement that my no-buy is still good.  So I must've dreamed the whole thing.  I feel like I should be disturbed that I'm having these kinds of dreams, lol!  Guess even my subconscious is going to guilt-trip me if I veer off track.  Thought I would share because no one but #TeamLowBuy would even have a chance of understanding.








 I've had dreams/thoughts like that as well from time to time during no buy periods whenever I buy a staple that hasn't been excluded.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 9, 2014)

@mel33t  - Thanks girl!  I am determined to make the most of the rest of the year in many areas of my life!  This week has been good so far - when I actually stick with my plans, I find that I feel so much better about myself!  

  My shadow collection is pretty awesome - not going to even pretend it's not.  It's like waking up in a Sephora/MAC every day of my life (Which can be good and bad! So overwhelming...so many pretty things... haha)

@ChosenOne - What a crazy dream!  Glad it was just in your mind and not on Specktra - good for you for keeping on track! 

@veronikawithak- How are things going for you this week? Love reading your updates!  Excited for the Minimalists in a few weeks - when is your date?  

  Off to work for today Ladies, have a lovely day!  It's so sunny and hot here, I might just treat myself to a dairy free sorbet tonight! 

  xo


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 9, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @mel33t  - Thanks girl!  I am determined to make the most of the rest of the year in many areas of my life!  This week has been good so far - when I actually stick with my plans, I find that I feel so much better about myself!
> 
> My shadow collection is pretty awesome - not going to even pretend it's not.  It's like waking up in a Sephora/MAC every day of my life (Which can be good and bad! So overwhelming...so many pretty things... haha)
> 
> ...


  It's going well.. having a bit of an emotional couple of days in my personal life but haven't translated that into buying things like I normally would. I'm glad I had a week to get into some good habits though or I'd be in trouble.

  I've been wearing the eyeshadow and lipstick I said I would and I've also been pulling out neglected things to use. I started a pile of things to get rid of too! So all 5 of my weekly goals are going smoothly.

  My meetup already happened! It was awesome! It can get repetitive if you're like me and have read most of their blog posts.. but still fun to actually see them in person. I dragged a friend along too and she's been thinking more about minimalism.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 9, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It's going well.. having a bit of an emotional couple of days in my personal life but haven't translated that into buying things like I normally would. I'm glad I had a week to get into some good habits though or I'd be in trouble.
> 
> I've been wearing the eyeshadow and lipstick I said I would and I've also been pulling out neglected things to use. I started a pile of things to get rid of too! So all 5 of my weekly goals are going smoothly.
> 
> My meetup already happened! It was awesome! It can get repetitive if you're like me and have read most of their blog posts.. but still fun to actually see them in person. I dragged a friend along too and she's been thinking more about minimalism.


  Oh!  Glad to hear that despite the emotional set backs you are making progress!  This is the time when you are testing your strength and reserve!  Proud of you.  Awesome that you are still purging.  

  I haven't read too many blog posts or their books, but I'm trying to read the current ones.  I guess I'll wait until I hear them to really dig into their message.  I know their backstories and I love it!  Going to take hubs so that he can get in on the message too!  Excited!

  Thinking of you girl - stay strong and hope your week gets better.  I love that I have this 'safe place' to come to on the internet!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 9, 2014)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> Its nerve racking and I was nervous of the questions "how can you afford this?" Or "what were you thinking?". I'm proud that I opened up myself and I feel really warm that everyone was supportive thus far. No one knows our pasts except us and why we bought copious amounts of makeup. I'm sure that everyone has a story behind it. I felt like the support here would help me personally, but I also don't want to feel alone in my quest. Does that make sense lol??
> 
> For me, I went into a shopping spiral from working in the fashion industry because on a weekly basis I was made to feel unimportant and a " cost" to the company. (I worked in the finance dept. ) My direct manager would call me stupid and made well less than what i should have and I wasn't able to get out for two years. Couple that with hurricane Sandy and fights with friends for all the wrong reasons I was really unhappy and moved out of NYC back in with my parents at 25, prime quarter life crisis stage.
> 
> ...


I think you not only helped yourself by opening up but you've helped a lot of other people too.  I don't always comment but I benefit from and enjoy a lot of the posts I read.  So....thank you!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> So sorry for your loss @elegant-one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is just incredibly sweet & kind of you to say. I really appreciate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks SO much my dear!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 9, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Speaking of how understanding people are on this forum, I must've had a really vivid dream last night that someone on specktra told me I couldn't call my summer no-buy intact because I bought a setting powder (I really did buy a setting powder...that part wasn't a dream).  I decided to pop on specktra this morning because it was really bothering me, so that I could explain that my no-buy was excluding 2 things: 1) Two lipsticks I was allowing myself to buy from the Pedro collection a couple of months ago, and 2) Replenishment of any everyday basics, like mascara, foundation, setting powder.  I scrolled through the 2 threads I would've mentioned my setting powder purchase in, and didn't see anyone challenging my statement that my no-buy is still good.  So I must've dreamed the whole thing.  I feel like I should be disturbed that I'm having these kinds of dreams, lol!  Guess even my subconscious is going to guilt-trip me if I veer off track.  Thought I would share because no one but #TeamLowBuy would even have a chance of understanding.


  I giggled my ass off! That HAS to be your subconscious!! It's nice to know your inner most thoughts are keeping you in check! LOL
  NEVER any judgment here doll!! Never!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 9, 2014)

A while back I'd said I should skip the fluidlines  I wanted from moody blooms as blacktrack irritated my eyes so I should avoid them. Well when they launched here last week I convincedo myself to order black ivy anyway.   I'm glad to say that when it came in the post I opened it, had a look and thought: now I have it, do I even want this? Plus as you can't return  used makeup,  it'd be too high a risk to think oh well if it doesn't work I'll give it to my friend..  So I returned it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 9, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> A while back I'd said I should skip the fluidlines  I wanted from moody blooms as blacktrack irritated my eyes so I should avoid them. Well when they launched here last week I convincedo myself to order black ivy anyway.   I'm glad to say that when it came in the post I opened it, had a look and thought: now I have it, do I even want this? Plus as you can't return  used makeup,  it'd be too high a risk to think oh well if it doesn't work I'll give it to my friend..  So I returned it!


 Wow! That is a good fight back from temptation! High five!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Losing a beloved parent can be nothing less than the worst pain! I cannot even begin to imagine how hard that must be! You have always shown a love and strength that can help you through these hard times... your mother did a wonderful job raising such a lovely woman! It must give you comfort to know she is very proud of her legacy... YOU!
> And holy moly 1 Million "wowza's!!" Your pics are just beautiful! That hair! Those eyes! Those LIPPIES! My gawd you're a sight! Thanks for posting!







  Thank you my dear friend! Your kind & thoughtful caring heart mean so much to me! I'm just taking it one day at a time with the grace she would want me to. She was an Exceptional mom & grandma as my son called her.









 on the other sweet comments babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went from...I am never posting pics of myself on the internet, to...here's another selfie


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I went from...I am never posting pics of myself on the internet, to...here's another selfie :amused:


  :lol:  You look fab, Elegant.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> You look fab, Elegant.










  Thank you dear. That's so very sweet!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you my dear friend! Your kind & thoughtful caring heart mean so much to me! I'm just taking it one day at a time with the grace she would want me to. She was an Exceptional mom & grandma as my son called her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  "With grace." Perfect description!

  And the selfies ARE addicting! You post one thinking "ugh, I don't know, it's just an "ok" pic. But I want to share my excitement for this products, so... here goes nothin" And next thing you know, everyone here is sooooo sweet and complimentary... it turns into a feeling of such acceptance... and the genuine community praise gives you the warm fuzzies! I'm glad you are feeling more secure in sharing pics on here... because you are just so darn purty! Love seeing that sweet, beautiful face!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> "With grace." Perfect description!
> 
> And the selfies ARE addicting! You post one thinking "ugh, I don't know, it's just an "ok" pic. But I want to share my excitement for this products, so... here goes nothin" And next thing you know, everyone here is sooooo sweet and complimentary... it turns into a feeling of such acceptance... and the genuine community praise gives you the warm fuzzies! I'm glad you are feeling more secure in sharing pics on here... because you are just so darn purty! Love seeing that sweet, beautiful face!







  So true! And you my dear have given me the warm fuzzies


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi darlings!

  I'm alive!

  Health-wise things have gone pretty badly the past week.

  I do have a new photo for you guys though!





  Excuse the quality - it was with my phone!

  This was last Wednesday when I went to dinner with my partner's parents.  I actually managed to do a full face of make-up which was nice!  As you can see, I also now have blue hair!

  I've been a bit naughty.  I bought 2 lipsticks and a lip liner from UD (Manic & Shame) and Manic liner.

  I also just made a purchase from Selfridges for NARS blushes in Gilda and Amour, along with a matte lip pencil in Train Bleu and Green Room and Hidden Motive shadows from Moody Blooms.

  I've never tried anything but blush and the NARS shadow primer so it'll be interesting to see how I like their lip pencil!

  I had my steroid injection in my hand which worked miracles for the intended nerve/finger.  The only problem is I now need several more in different fingers and my big toe.  :/

  My brother has finally gone home and we're finally getting the office tidy, so once it's done and I've finished depotting I'll be able to take pics of the make-up area at long last.

  How are you all doing?  Well, I hope!  Hugs and well wishes to whomever needs them. xoxo


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2014)

Look at you rocking the blue hair! :yeah:


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I giggled my ass off! That HAS to be your subconscious!! It's nice to know your inner most thoughts are keeping you in check! LOL
> NEVER any judgment here doll!! Never!


  Happy to know some giggles can still wiggle their way out when I know you're dealing with some heavy things right now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the "never any judgment here" comment is definitely what makes this thread (and all the people in it) so very special!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 9, 2014)

Awwww! Hello Peachy (@PeachTwist)! You look fab with the blue hair! And I'm loving that lippie... what is it?

  Sorry to hear that things have been kinda poopie... but glad to hear you've gotten some relief with the shot and felt well enough to enjoy a day out and get all gussied up! Hold onto those timea and the memories... sometimes they are what get us through the darker times. I've gotten a new lease on life and how truly precious it is! Even with the hurt, I'm happy to feel the love!

  Always happy to see that pretty face of yours and know how you are!
  xoxo


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any good shadow combos or tutorials for Naked2? I am really trying my best to pan (maybe an overestimate... let's just say use it ) that palette. Today's was terrible; I tried to replicate missmai27's Barbarella look (but used Maybelline Tough as Taupe instead of Illa Hollow, and Tease and Bootycall in place MAC Mylar and Quarry) and the greyer shades just make me look tired. 

  The good news is my LORAC Pro arrived this AM from Nordies' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm taking a break from N2 and I'm breaking into PRO. But I so many palettes collecting dust, and between Nude Tude and N2, something's gotta give.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 10, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Does anyone have any good shadow combos or tutorials for Naked2? I am really trying my best to pan (maybe an overestimate... let's just say use it ) that palette. Today's was terrible; I tried to replicate missmai27's Barbarella look (but used Maybelline Tough as Taupe instead of Illa Hollow, and Tease and Bootycall in place MAC Mylar and Quarry) and the greyer shades just make me look tired.


  [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWmUZvYGlCw[/VIDEO]  [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADmK3dILwk0[/video]  If you want to go for the browner shades, I love Suspect and Snakebite together. They're also great on their own.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Jaymuhlee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a similar situation where I feel weird talking numbers. I think it's just because this thread is public (as others have noted) and I worry? I just hate the sense of needing to explain why/how I have what I have, which I know we do here but in a very different way than it's usually asked outside. Like the barrage of "how can you afford all of this??" "what do you do??" etc that you see on other platforms.
> ...


  I SO relate to people asking questions/judging re: how much make-up you have.  Also to trying to fill a void.  I think I have so many voids that they've combined to become a giant hole.   





Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Ladies!  I've been reading heaps of the posts - I find if I don't keep up with things here I get overwhelmed by wanting to read everything and being really behind, so I've been trying the last few days!    I love checking in with you guys.   In honour of @mel33t  's bravery, I've decided to count and post my numbers. Here we go!  Blushes = 11 Highlighters = 9 Powders = 3 Bronzers = 1 Eye Shadow Primers = 5 Mascaras, including samples = 4 Setting Sprays = one big bottle, one smaller one (2) MAC Powder Shadows = 24 Other Brands Powder Shadows = 66 Mineralized ES = 12 Extra Dimension ES = 10 Cream shadows = 14 Pressed pigment shadows = 11 Pigments = 28 Palettes = 18  Gel Eye liner = 5 Liquid Eye Liner = 8 Glitter Eye Liner = 10 Eyeliner (Pencil) = 49 Lipsticks = 27 Lip Gloss = 42  _*For full disclosure, I haven't included backups in this total or loose glitters, or some new products that I'm trying to sell or stash until I need them.  This is my basic, 'every day' stash.  I am doing good at trying to get rid of/sell backups or other products that I don't need or want!   *_  So, in summary:  *Eye Shadows/Pigments: 165* *Eye Liners: 67* *Lip Glosses/Lip sticks:  69* *Palettes: 18 (eye shadow palettes and combo palettes w/blushes, etc). * *Blushes/Highlighers/Powders: 24* *Primers/Setting Spray/Mascara: 11*  WHEW!  So, as you can see clearly, the issue is EYES.  And LIPS!  I've really enjoyed reading through everyone's posts.  I like how we are all coming together again.  As @PixieDancer  mentioned, shit got a little cray cray with Alluring Aquatics for many of us I think!  I feel like we are re-forming our alliance to our goals & it really couldn't come at a better time for me - halfway through the year.  I am in need of a major life/attitude overhaul.  I have a great life and relationship and I've been squandering it by focusing on what I don't have/won't have.  I've been listening to lots of sad music and getting weirdly emo about everything. hboy:   UGHHHH.  I need hobbies and things to take my focus off all of the things that I can't change and focus on what I can.  Changing perspectives is in order here!  How are ya'll doing this week?  So glad that @PixieDancer  is back in the saddle.  Thanks for the heads up with the MIA - I ended up buying it from Sephora because I had gift cards, even though yours was the better deal.  I'm enjoying it so far, but I've only been using it for  a day.  It definitely makes my skin feel cleaner!  xoxo   @mel33t  & other ladies speaking to filling the 'void' - Yep, feel ya.  I've been doing this for years.  Instead of getting hobbies and creating time for things that I love, I've been buying and buying.  I feel like I could cry right now because I know exactly what you are talking about.  Instead of finding things to do with my husband and creating memories, I look for faults and excuses and blaming.  This summer I'm committing to figuring out my shit and making my life and relationships better.  I've been working out like crazy because I've gained weight since our wedding last year and I need to lose it.  I've also been following my dietary restrictions really, really well for over a week now, which is a big step for me.   Sorry for the swearing, I was a sailor in a past life :haha:


  First, what swearing?  Seriously, I have heard so much worse!  And second, thanks for letting me know there is someone with an eye liner stash equal to mine!


----------



## Elba (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, I haven't posted here in ages! I just caught up on the thread and I feel all warm and fuzzy for the awesome community y'all have built here! :eyelove:   My own low buy is going well, I suppose. My big goal was to have a more manageable collection, so I sold/tossed/gave away some stuff. I posted my numbers in one of my first posts. I started out with 90 lipsticks and 58 lipglosses. Since them I managed to get down to 74 lipsticks and 34 glosses. Yeah, it's still a lot. Yeah, I might have a problem. But honestly it feels a lot better now. I spent the last few months going through my lip stuff, wearing every single one before deciding to keep or not. It's actually quite awesome to know that whatever lipstick I pull out now will be flattering and comfortable, because I purged everything that was not. For example, I realized I do not get along with matte formulas. I purged one Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet, even though the color was great and it felt ok on - but my lips just looked like shrivelled plums. Every time I wore it, I ended up putting gloss on top. So not the point of a matte color! I'm also on a lipgloss no buy for the rest of the year. I only bought one single gloss this year, and I love that one.   Next, I will do the same with my blushes/bronzers/highlighters - wear every single one to decide if it's hot or not. By the way, does anyone have a recommendation for a slightly shimmery pink blush? I have a few peachy pink blushes like benefit sugarbomb or the balm hot mama and I reach for them a lot. I'd love a pink version of that!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Elba said:


> Next, I will do the same with my blushes/bronzers/highlighters - wear every single one to decide if it's hot or not. By the way, does anyone have a recommendation for a slightly shimmery pink blush? I have a few peachy pink blushes like benefit sugarbomb or the balm hot mama and I reach for them a lot. I'd love a pink version of that!


  That's awesome, Elba! Seems like you're making a lot of really great progress.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi darlings!
> 
> I'm alive!
> 
> ...


  Hey Peach, glad to see you alive and well! I love the new hair and can't wait to see pics of your makeup area when it's done. I really hope they're able to find something to really help alleviate some of your pain for you soon. Something that really works wonders.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 10, 2014)

New phone! Let's get organised!    My whole vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Bodycare and skincare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely want to get this area down the most and have this category as mainly staples with the odd treatment product,  so this is now my main use it up focus.   Lip products  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reorganised recently, ill be doing another purge once summers over and ivI've still not worn all those summers colours I've saved lol.  Face and base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not so bad now I've gotten.rid of primers and foundation shades I don't use. I could do with using up a powder though.  Eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The area I did the most purging from that I talked about the other day, I'm really proud of this drawer I.feel it's totally manageable now and a good edit by anyone's standards!  What do you all reckon?    I'll post blushes in the next post as I'm putting them in a new box now.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 10, 2014)

Trialling new blush box:  I had my blushes in a very big box, all loose with plenty of room to rummage around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To free up vanity space they're now in a box half the size  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping that the visual depth of displaying them this way will remind me how much I have and spur me on to make more blush purges as that will make it easier to reach for my faves


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 10, 2014)

Confession time.   I had a crappy dentist appointment this AM (as per my dentist - I'm not getting off scot-free; I had my two top wisdoms' extracted within 15 minutes each 5 years ago right at the regular office, just two injections!) but the buggers on the bottom have grown in and are growing in REALLY crooked. At least everything else was good but I thought by this point in life I'd passed the wisdom tooth stage.   So I went down to the local Rexall and bought some stuff to cheer me up (NYX Rust & True Taupe singles, Indian Pink lipstick & thebalm Mary Lou-Manizer.) I've been working a lot of extra time too, so I could justify it... but my stash is outta control. I had just gone in with the intention of getting a new Leather Color Tattoo (Creamy Beige) but they didn't have it, so I decided what the hell and treated myself to some NYX schtuff. I didn't need any of it, but I'm hardly ever at Rexall.   I'm done. I'm allowing myself to pick up some essentials at Shoppers this weekend (cleansing oil, shampoo, conditioner & a leave-in!) and maybe the Color Tattoo if I find it. But no way am I going to allow myself now to check out the Armani selection at Sephora this weekend. All of the schtuff at Sephora I want is permanent anyway.    BUT I saved a lot on my car insurance by switching to GEICO.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 10, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I'm done. I'm allowing myself to pick up some essentials at Shoppers this weekend (cleansing oil, shampoo, conditioner & a leave-in!) and maybe the Color Tattoo if I find it. But no way am I going to allow myself now to check out the Armani selection at Sephora this weekend. All of the schtuff at Sephora I want is permanent anyway.


  There you go. You've had a splurge; now you can get back on track and take your sweet time with the Armani stuff. :nods:  





> BUT I saved a lot on my car insurance by switching to GEICO.


  :lmaoo:


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 10, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'll post blushes in the next post as I'm putting them in a new box now.


  So while I realize this has nothing to do with the whole point of your post, I just have to say I love your Anna doll!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 11, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> So while I realize this has nothing to do with the whole point of your post, I just have to say I love your Anna doll!


  Oh yes she's a good positive character to watch over my stash! I spent a long time furiously refreshing the Disney store website trying to get her haha   plus i think your comment reminds me that there's more to life than makeup! its the other little things we gain along the way that show our true personality


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 11, 2014)

Catching up again.. been a tough week for me with just one thing after another. I've definitely had a couple food binges (aka eating my feelings) over the past few days which is not good but I've also just sat there and let myself feel frustrated, disappointed, rejected, whatever I felt like.. Getting more in touch with my emotions rather than drowning them out with other things was one of my goals this month and I've been working on that.

  I'm really happy to say I still haven't purchased a single material item this month!! I've also done 2 intense 90 minute workouts which made me feel amazing so that kind of helps balance out the excessive eating and sulking. I haven't done my makeup much lately either but I'm going to do that as soon as I finish this post. Just taking it one day at a time.

  The other day I was thinking about getting a yoga membership again but was hesitant to spend the $75/month on top of the $100 aerials membership and then I thought.. WTF am I thinking? I can spend more than that on one shopping trip.. So silly!!! Why wouldn't I put that towards something that makes me feel good and keeps me healthy and happy at the same time? Yoga it is!

@kerry-jane88 thanks so much for sharing your collection pics!! Loved them! Having everything out in the open is definitely a great visual reminder of what you have.

@Maris Crane stay strong! Slips are a great opportunity to examine your triggers and make plans for the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elba said:


> Next, I will do the same with my blushes/bronzers/highlighters - wear every single one to decide if it's hot or not. By the way, does anyone have a recommendation for a slightly shimmery pink blush? I have a few peachy pink blushes like benefit sugarbomb or the balm hot mama and I reach for them a lot. I'd love a pink version of that!








  Sounds like you've been doing fantastic! I know it might still seem like a lot, but just think that your lipglosses are down over 40% and lipsticks are down almost 20%! That's awesome!! I hope you'll share how you do with the rest of your collection too. So glad that everything that's left is something that will be flattering on you.. that must be a great feeling!


----------



## tirurit (Jul 11, 2014)

Late last year i realized that i was hoarding like the best of them.  Ive had positive steps like sorting my stash and giving away some but i have also had some setbacks (i am currently wearing a gorgeous purple by make up store that i bought recently)  So i guess this is me standingto be counted. Hi, im tirurit and i have a red lipstick problem!


----------



## tirurit (Jul 11, 2014)

[@]Veronikawithak[/@]so true! I too have smacked myself for hesitating over gym membership only to spend twice as much in makeup!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

Well... today was interesting... 
  I fell off the horse, but I'm going to get right back on it. 

  "If at first you don't succeed - then try another method until you succeed"


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Catching up again.. been a tough week for me with just one thing after another. I've definitely had a couple food binges (aka eating my feelings) over the past few days which is not good but I've also just sat there and let myself feel frustrated, disappointed, rejected, whatever I felt like.. Getting more in touch with my emotions rather than drowning them out with other things was one of my goals this month and I've been working on that.
> 
> I'm really happy to say I still haven't purchased a single material item this month!! I've also done 2 intense 90 minute workouts which made me feel amazing so that kind of helps balance out the excessive eating and sulking. I haven't done my makeup much lately either but I'm going to do that as soon as I finish this post. Just taking it one day at a time.
> 
> The other day I was thinking about getting a yoga membership again but was hesitant to spend the $75/month on top of the $100 aerials membership and then I thought.. WTF am I thinking? I can spend more than that on one shopping trip.. So silly!!! Why wouldn't I put that towards something that makes me feel good and keeps me healthy and happy at the same time? Yoga it is!


   Hey Girl!  Just wanted to say I feel the same way - this week was HARD emotionally.  I'm also doing my best to work through things without reverting back to old habits.  Haven't purchased anything in the makeup department all month either!  Really happy about that.  Good for you for seeking out exercise as a solution/way of coping.  I know it's hard to push sometimes when you feel like you're getting pulled back.  I keep trying to think of new experiences that I can have to keep myself focused.  You are on the right track!

  If you ever need to PM please do internet friend!  

  In other news, I've decided when I lose 5-7 pounds I'm going to give myself the gift of a pro pedicure! YAY!  I'm going to do weight loss 'gifts' instead of shopping - meaning experiences instead of things.  I want to lose at least 40-50 pounds. WOW. Writing that out feels crazy and seems like a tonne of weight.  I'm six foot one though, so I carry my weight pretty well - but still, it's getting too high for my comfort.  I plan on losing 1.5 pounds a week thru eating and exercise.  I've been doing really well so far!

  In the MU department, also doing well too! Did my makeup every day this week (same look tho every day!).  Today was a GLITTER LINER kind of day!  haha. FRIIIIDAY YEAH!

  Other exciting news - yesterday I qualified for a contest to win a trip to Vegas for 2! I Find out in August if we won. YAY!

@PixieDancer  - Thanks for the shout out girl, means a lot! xo  Awww, yes, you are right - positive self-reflection leads to positive change.  I think when we're too down on ourselves it makes it worse.  So glad you are back with your fun replies.  I love your new Avi, looking beautiful as always!  

@mel33t - Get it girl, get back on that wagon/horse/cowboy!  haha. 

@Maris Crane - That's okay girl, pull yourself back and assess.  You know your triggers.  I've been avoiding malls/shopping and that's helped a lot.  if I don't even go in, I'm not tempted. 

@kerry-jane88 - Nice stash! Love the organization of it.  Looks like you are making great progress!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Well... today was interesting...
> I fell off the horse, but I'm going to get right back on it.
> 
> "If at first you don't succeed - then try another method until you succeed"


  You sure did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but we're all rooting for you getting back on it!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 11, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Late last year i realized that i was hoarding like the best of them.  Ive had positive steps like sorting my stash and giving away some but i have also had some setbacks (i am currently wearing a gorgeous purple by make up store that i bought recently)  So i guess this is me standingto be counted. Hi, im tirurit and i have a red lipstick problem!


  Welcome to the thread!  This us a great thread, the people are very supportive and positive here.  I hope you'll like it!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 11, 2014)

@NaomiH - Love the lippie in your pic - what is it?  Gorgeous!

  Okay ladies - I need your positive, uplifting SONGS, BOOKS, and MOVIES!  Something that always puts you in a good mood! 

  I'm doing a 'happiness inventory!' to keep me uplifted!  Any recommendations are helpful! TIA! xo


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 11, 2014)

@burghchick  - haha, yep my eyeliner collection is DA BOMB.  Same with my shadows!  I've got the goods!!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @NaomiH - Love the lippie in your pic - what is it?  Gorgeous!
> 
> Okay ladies - I need your positive, uplifting SONGS, BOOKS, and MOVIES!  Something that always puts you in a good mood!
> 
> I'm doing a 'happiness inventory!' to keep me uplifted!  Any recommendations are helpful! TIA! xo


  Well, Harry Potter books always make me feel warm and fuzzy inside. But if you're looking for something that's a bit shorter you should try An Object of Beauty by Steve Martin. It's a good read and easy and quick. Good for summer. 

  Movie wise, I'm always for a laugh and I love Quentin Tarantino - Django, Inglorious Bastards, sign me up! I also like watching super hero action movies!! I find that if I watch chick flicks when I'm down it makes me feel more down. Like, why can't my boyfriend dance in the middle of the street with me (because he lives in new york, and we'd die). Chick flicks make me feel worse... 

  Hope that helps!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @NaomiH  - Love the lippie in your pic - what is it?  Gorgeous!  Okay ladies - I need your positive, uplifting SONGS, BOOKS, and MOVIES!  Something that always puts you in a good mood!   I'm doing a 'happiness inventory!' to keep me uplifted!  Any recommendations are helpful! TIA! xo


Thank you! It's Goddess of the Sea from AA! Singin' in the Rain always makes me happy as do Some Like It Hot, Gigi and Pillow Talk to name a few. I'm a classic movie loving Heaux. Lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 11, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@] I usually end up going on a YouTube binge of 80's and 90's songs! I like putting on the grand theft auto vice city radio soundtracks! Specific good mood songs for me are Return of the mac by Mark morrison  Stoned in love by Chicane and tom Jones  Enola gay by OMD is like the hypest song ever imo!  I usually just have a mini rave in my room, puttingon silly songs  when I need an uplift!  Oh and the original charlie and the chocolate factory movie is just pure joy


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 11, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @NaomiH - Love the lippie in your pic - what is it?  Gorgeous!
> 
> Okay ladies - I need your positive, uplifting SONGS, BOOKS, and MOVIES!  Something that always puts you in a good mood!
> 
> ...


  GREAT movie selections! I LOVE me some musicals gurl... Seven Brides for Seven Brothers and My Fair Lady are 2 personal favs!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 11, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Okay ladies - I need your positive, uplifting SONGS, BOOKS, and MOVIES!  Something that always puts you in a good mood!


  Film-wise, _Amelie_ is one I've gone to if I need a pick-me-up.  Songs, go on iTunes and check out the group Reverie Sound Revue. Good chill-out music for me, and I also like listening to them when out on bike rides.  Can't really recommend any books for this sort of thing.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 11, 2014)

I just ordered some of my regulate skin care stuff that I'm out of from Sephora.  I consider these things necessary expenses (cleanser, body butter, shower scrub).  Last night I was in a bad mood and really wanted to buy something cheery, so I added a Nars multiple to my basket.  I was too tired to go get my pmt info, though, so I just signed off.  Today I went back and  deleted the Nars thing.  Yay me!  I still am wanting something pretty but I'm trying to use my stash of pretties.  Hopefully this will work!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 11, 2014)

@tirurit





 Welcome! Glad to hear that you've already taken some positive steps.. and we're all here to support you the rest of your journey.. whatever your goals may be! Also, so funny about not thinking twice about makeup but agonizing over a gym membership.. I'm going to try to not do things like that anymore!

@mel33t





Saw your haul on another thread (the thread formerly known as low buy July which is now enabler-ville - I had to unsubscribe after the first couple of days but I read every once in a while when I'm feeling particularly strong)! Haha.. I think I remember reading that you were shopping with your mom and that she was being kind of an enabler. Have you told her you're trying to low buy? If she knows maybe she won't try to encourage you to pick things up next time you're shopping with her. Keep at it girl, you can do this!

@Glitteryvegas I'm working on losing about 30-40 pounds as well.. tough but we can do it!! It's hard to tackle too many things at once though so it's nice to be able to do something constructive like classes that double as a distraction from buying as well as a way to exercise. I think I forgot to outline a reward for meeting my goals for this week.. but I'm going to go get a massage! That will help me relax as well as keep my muscles in good shape for working out. I'm SO glad to hear that you're doing so well.. you really sound like you're taking control of your life and making all of the improvements you need to become the person you want to be.. It's so motivating to me as well! Love it!

*As for motivational recommendations:*
_Books _
  - The Myths of Happiness by Sonja Lyubomirsky - everyone who is in a rut in their life needs to read this!
  - Your Playlist Can Change Your Life by Galina Mindlin, Don DuRousseau and Joseph Cardillo - wish there was more of the science behind music and motivation but this is a great start!
  - Veronika Decides to Die by Paulo Coelho - I first picked this up because the title had my name spelled with a k.. lol but amazing book too!
  - YA novels like Holes by Louis Sachar, The Hunger Games series.. dystopian books about survival! I like to read about weaker people getting stronger when they come up against something intense.. and I also like to imagine how I would do if there was ever a zombie apocalypse or something.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Movies _
  - PEACEFUL WARRIOR - I swear this movie gets me SO hyped up it's not even funny.. *if you pick only one of my recommendations, let it be this one!*
  - Again, dystopian type stuff like Divergent; things with multifaceted (not just "strong") female characters like Veronica Mars (TV show but they just made a movie too)
_Music_
  - Talk That Talk by Rihanna really gets me going lately.. the beat on the intro especially; Monster with Kanye West, Nicki Minaj etc.. some of Eminem's songs like WTP, Won't Back Down.. Limp Bizkit's Break Stuff - lol; electronic stuff like Swedish House Mafia is great too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 11, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @NaomiH - Love the lippie in your pic - what is it?  Gorgeous!
> 
> Okay ladies - I need your positive, uplifting SONGS, BOOKS, and MOVIES!  Something that always puts you in a good mood!
> 
> I'm doing a 'happiness inventory!' to keep me uplifted!  Any recommendations are helpful! TIA! xo


For me, songs it's my favorite band - My Chemical Romance - or 60's rock.

  Books, I love me some YA. Not tough to read and a fun ride. Hunger Games is obvious, Divergent was good (but I just can't recommend the last book, nope).

  Movies, I agree with @mel33t on Django and Inglorious Basterds. Love me some Star Trek too. I also love a good Disney movie when I need to get perked up. The Jungle Book is my favorite for that.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 11, 2014)

Aaaah we have similar recs! And I LOVE Monster! Holy crap. I was gonna bold it but the quote isn't working right. That is my JAM


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 11, 2014)

Home alone and home alone 2 forever!


----------



## tirurit (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome!

  I am in the middle of reorganizing my bedroom and bathroom. Bought some Ikea furniture and hopefully everything will have its place and when it comes to make up it will get used more.

  I started counting my lipsticks, and just MAC I have 39 bullets! I had forgotten about some of them! Do you girls have any system for ensuring that you know what you have and that you use them?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Aaaah we have similar recs! And I LOVE Monster! Holy crap. I was gonna bold it but the quote isn't working right. That is my JAM


  Haha yay!!! I just love songs that are like in your face bragging about how awesome they are.. Remember the Name by Fort Minor is a good one too. DJ Khaled - All I Do Is Win. Oh and the rap battle off 8 Mile! So good. And No Doubt - It's My Life.. classic. There's so many good ones! I keep a playlist like this for right before exams.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

Haha - I didn't want to post it here to enable anyone. I know I can be honest with you guys. 

  Basically, and what I didn't mention on the other thread, was that when my mom suggested we go into Ulta I did tell her I'm on a "No Buy" for July. She said that I can't do that to myself because she sees how incredibly stressed I am with work and studying for the CPA and that I should treat myself. She says that when I'm done with the CPA next week (JESUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) she's going to help me sort through it and see what we can give away and what I don't love. She rarely is an enabler, this was definitely a new side of her. Granted, I was the one picking up the products and putting them in my bag, but I think she just let me do it. There were a few times where I was questioning something and she said "If you're questioning it, then don't get it." So that was helpful. 

  I'm not proud of it, but I'm also not mad or disappointed in myself. I certainly did not need these things, no one needs makeup. We need food and water, basic clothing, love, and a roof over our heads. But it was just nice to spend time enjoying a shopping experience with my mom instead of studying and working like a madwoman and stressing out.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I just ordered some of my regulate skin care stuff that I'm out of from Sephora. I consider these things necessary expenses (cleanser, body butter, shower scrub). Last night I was in a bad mood and really wanted to buy something cheery, so I added a Nars multiple to my basket. I was too tired to go get my pmt info, though, so I just signed off. Today I went back and deleted the Nars thing. Yay me! I still am wanting something pretty but I'm trying to use my stash of pretties. Hopefully this will work!


  Good for you!! That's awesome!! 






  I love "shopping the stash", I tend to find forgotten treasurers.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> GO YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too!


----------



## tirurit (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Haha - I didn't want to post it here to enable anyone. I know I can be honest with you guys.
> 
> Basically, and what I didn't mention on the other thread, was that when my mom suggested we go into Ulta I did tell her I'm on a "No Buy" for July. She said that I can't do that to myself because she sees how incredibly stressed I am with work and studying for the CPA and that I should treat myself. She says that when I'm done with the CPA next week (JESUS!!!
> 
> ...


  Good luck next week!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 11, 2014)

[@]mel33t[/@] I'm really glad you feel okay about it! That's what matters! It's definitely hard sticking to a no buy when other life situations are so stressful.. and that's awesome that your mom offered to help you clean out your stash. Good luck with everything!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Good luck next week!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *veronikawithak*
> 
> ...


  Thank you!!! I think I'm gonna pass! One down, three to go!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 11, 2014)

FOTD...  * Maybelline Fit Me Foundation in #110 * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Translucent * MAC Eyeshadow in Mystery (brows) * Maybelline Great Lash in Clear (brow gel) * NARS ProPrime SPESB * Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil in Outrageous Emerald * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara in Black * Benefit Hoola * Maybelline ColorSensational Vivid Lipstick in Shocking Coral  And I've now decided my full makeup wardrobe for when I go away on Wednesday...  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream in Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Translucent * UDPP * Maybelline Color Tattoos in Barely Branded and Tough as Taupe * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencils in Outrageous Emerald, Fierce Blue, and Powerful Purple * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara in Black * Urban Decay Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint in Quickie * Maybelline ColorSensational Vivid Lipstick in Shocking Coral * Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Sweet Tart * NYX Megashine Lipgloss in Nude Pink


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok, watching "The Pursuit of Happyness" is wrecking me right now lol I definitely want to make some changes in my life and spending habits. I have so much more than I need. I'm going start dealing with my little stash tomorrow.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Ok, watching "The Pursuit of Happyness" is wrecking me right now lol I definitely want to make some changes in my life and spending habits. I have so much more than I need. I'm going start dealing with my little stash tomorrow.


  Love that movie! I'm definitely going to watch it again. Helps put things in perspective for sure!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Love that movie! I'm definitely going to watch it again. Helps put things in perspective for sure!


  I'm definitely feeling the feels over here lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Love that movie! I'm definitely going to watch it again. Helps put things in perspective for sure!


 
  I've actually never watched the whole thing... 

  My "feels" movie is It's A Wonderful Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Or To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I've actually never watched the whole thing...   My "feels" movie is It's A Wonderful Life   Or To Kill A Mockingbird.


  Two classics!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> GO YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HeeHee I LOVE that movie/musical.... the scene where the boys are kidnapping the girls is so hysterical to me! Has been a favorite since I was a girl. So it also rekindles all those feelings of being young and free with no responsibilities to speak of. My Fair Lady does that to me too. Come to think of it, I don't know of many people that have ever heard of 7Bfor7B either! LOL


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 12, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @burghchick   - haha, yep my eyeliner collection is DA BOMB.  Same with my shadows!  I've got the goods!! :bigstar:


  I'm so glad that I have company!  I counted my eye pencils today. I have 46!  More than I thought.  And 6 fluid lines.  I won't need to buy any eye pencils for the rest of my life!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 12, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > Catching up again.. been a tough week for me with just one thing after another. I've definitely had a couple food binges (aka eating my feelings) over the past few days which is not good but I've also just sat there and let myself feel frustrated, disappointed, rejected, whatever I felt like.. Getting more in touch with my emotions rather than drowning them out with other things was one of my goals this month and I've been working on that.  I'm really happy to say I still haven't purchased a single material item this month!! I've also done 2 intense 90 minute workouts which made me feel amazing so that kind of helps balance out the excessive eating and sulking. I haven't done my makeup much lately either but I'm going to do that as soon as I finish this post. Just taking it one day at a time.  The other day I was thinking about getting a yoga membership again but was hesitant to spend the $75/month on top of the $100 aerials membership and then I thought.. WTF am I thinking? I can spend more than that on one shopping trip.. So silly!!! Why wouldn't I put that towards something that makes me feel good and keeps me healthy and happy at the same time? Yoga it is!
> ...


  I'm with you on the weight loss thing.  I need to lose around 50 lbs.   I'm the heaviest I've ever been and I hate it.  I've been trying hard to lose it for 6 months now and nothing is working.  I'd be interested to know what works for you if you don't mind sharing.  I know some of my meds cause weight gain so I've switched to the best options I can do, and I've made a point to eat better food.  Nada.  The one area that I haven't been doing much is exercise. I've had a problem with my left leg all year.  As long as I don't walk much it's okay, but if I go to the gym or even just grocery shopping I end up limping most of the time.  (I've been to the Dr. And a chiropractor. I think it's time I ask for an MRI ). It's so frustrating to not be able to walk and I feel like I'm getting bigger every day. Ugh. So, again, I'd love to hear what works for you, because sooner or later I'm determined to be active again.  As for upbeat songs, I have a whole playlist of them.  I like 1950's rock n roll for a good dance, like the song "Hanky Panky"," Johnny B. Goode" and "Devil with the blue dress/good golly Miss Molly".   Bow Wow Wow is an 80's group but they have fun, upbeat songs like "I want Candy".  And "Bennie and the Jets" by Elton John always gets me singing along.  The movies that I like are either Dramas or Action movies.  I especially like ones with strong female characters that kick ass.  I can't think of any right now, though!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Catching up again.. been a tough week for me with just one thing after another. I've definitely had a couple food binges (aka eating my feelings) over the past few days which is not good but I've also just sat there and let myself feel frustrated, disappointed, rejected, whatever I felt like.. Getting more in touch with my emotions rather than drowning them out with other things was one of my goals this month and I've been working on that.  I'm really happy to say I still haven't purchased a single material item this month!! I've also done 2 intense 90 minute workouts which made me feel amazing so that kind of helps balance out the excessive eating and sulking. I haven't done my makeup much lately either but I'm going to do that as soon as I finish this post. Just taking it one day at a time.  The other day I was thinking about getting a yoga membership again but was hesitant to spend the $75/month on top of the $100 aerials membership and then I thought.. WTF am I thinking? I can spend more than that on one shopping trip.. So silly!!! Why wouldn't I put that towards something that makes me feel good and keeps me healthy and happy at the same time? Yoga it is!


  Thumbs up for yoga!!  I love yoga.  I did it for many years and have stopped for the last few (where I live now there is 1 studio within 15 minutes. And it's hot yoga. :barf: ) And thumbs up for going through the feelings rather than avoiding them.  I've struggled with that for years.  My family is one of those "don't talk about it, think about, and especially DON'T FEEL it! Just ignore everything unpleasant."   I joined Al-Anon many years back where you are encouraged to work through your feelings. In general I think it's easier to work through them than to deal with all of the crap we do when we try to avoid the feelings.   I'm looking for a happy medium in that area. Anyhow, good for you for sticking to your goals.  You are doing very well, even if you feel like crap sometimes.


----------



## tirurit (Jul 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> The movies that I like are either Dramas or Action movies. I especially like ones with strong female characters that kick ass. I can't think of any right now, though!


  That is unfortunate that you have issues with your leg as exercise is trully the most impacting change when trying to loose weight.

  I am having similar problems: earlier this year I badly twisted my ankle. It healed but for 3 or 4 weeks now it's been hurting/bothering me so I have stopped walking much and going to pilates. My sister on the other hand started pilates at the same time I did and also joined a gym to get some cardio done. After almost three months you can see the efect in her, but she has been very constant!

  I hope that you find the origin of your issues and you can fix them. Me, I think I need to get my ass to the chiropractor so I can know what I can do with my ankle.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You have made some fabulous strides in the right direction! Yay for you... Keep it up!  How can I put you in the timeout chair after that unexpected "LOL" at the end of your post!? I can't. HeeHee  Hello tirurit! .... don't we all! HeeHee Glad you joined us!  Sorting through a tough week and still sticking to your guns... Now THAT is something to be thrilled about my dear! And you're absolutely right... your rewards from the yoga membership will far surpass that of any lipstick... unless of course it's RiRi Heaux (just kidding!)!! Keep fighting to accomplish your goals hun!! VERY proud!  I hate to make it sound like I'm glad there are some struggles in here... but in a way, it helps to see how far you've come in such a MAJOR way when you get to these points that would have been EASY triggers for us in the past. Good for you for standing your ground and working towards your goals! You can do it hun!!  ANY of the "Don't Sweat The Small Stuff" books are fab!  Some old-school Whitney Houston & Michael Jackson jams all day long!! And nothing like a great Disney animated film to get you going with the good vibes!!  GREAT movie selections! I LOVE me some musicals gurl... Seven Brides for Seven Brothers and My Fair Lady are 2 personal favs!


I love those two too! Especially My Fair Lady! I adore old films and some of my all time favs are the Doris Day/ Rock Hudson movies. Hilarious! And musicals? I am a total musicals lover!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

I love seeing all the action movie lovers! Along with the classics, I am a huge lover of action films. Especially the more martial arts oriented ones.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 12, 2014)

tirurit said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on the weight loss thing. I need to lose around 50 lbs. I'm the heaviest I've ever been and I hate it. I've been trying hard to lose it for 6 months now and nothing is working. I'd be interested to know what works for you if you don't mind sharing. I know some of my meds cause weight gain so I've switched to the best options I can do, and I've made a point to eat better food. Nada. The one area that I haven't been doing much is exercise. I've had a problem with my left leg all year. As long as I don't walk much it's okay, but if I go to the gym or even just grocery shopping I end up limping most of the time. (I've been to the Dr. And a chiropractor. I think it's time I ask for an MRI ). It's so frustrating to not be able to walk and I feel like I'm getting bigger every day. Ugh.  So, again, I'd love to hear what works for you, because sooner or later I'm determined to be active again.   As for upbeat songs, I have a whole playlist of them. I like 1950's rock n roll for a good dance, like the song "Hanky Panky"," Johnny B. Goode" and "Devil with the blue dress/good golly Miss Molly".  Bow Wow Wow is an 80's group but they have fun, upbeat songs like "I want Candy". And "Bennie and the Jets" by Elton John always gets me singing along.   The movies that I like are either Dramas or Action movies. I especially like ones with strong female characters that kick ass. I can't think of any right now, though!
> ...


  Yes, I'm going to give the chiro a few more tries.  But I learned the hard way that an MRI is the best way to find out what's happening when X rays don't help.  It feels like a muscle or ligament in the back of my leg won't stretch.  Sometimes I can't bend my knee.  It could be related to my back, too, since we have nerves that go from the spine down to our feet and toes.  I just need to find out so that I can get it fixed.   I also love Pilates.  I don't love doing them, but they do work.  Def get yourself to a Chiro, and if that doesn't help an orthopedic Dr.  Maybe once we get better we can form a work out thread with others.  I'd enjoy that.  No one who I know irl is into exercising.


----------



## tirurit (Jul 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I also love Pilates. I don't love doing them, but they do work. Def get yourself to a Chiro, and if that doesn't help an orthopedic Dr. Maybe once we get better we can form a work out thread with others. I'd enjoy that. No one who I know irl is into exercising.


  Yeah, we need to get back on our feet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A thread like that would be fun! 

  And I like Pilates, not love it but it is true that it is very effective. I tried yoga last summer and that was more my thing (by the time I finished the lesson I was so relaxed!), but I see it more as a maintainance type of exercise.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 12, 2014)

I came across a great blog post today and thought I'd share for those of you who might be interested in the psychology of willpower: Controlling self-control.

  It's a little jargon heavy.. but it basically summarized a study where researchers asked participants who were faced with a choice between an impulsive and more conscious decision (they used healthy vs unhealthy food items) to either (a) be mindful of the conflict between their immediate desires and the future consequences of their choices or (b) be mindful of the behaviors needed to reach their specific goals. They found that being mindful of the behaviors rather than the consequences was more effective.

  I want to adapt this to my own goal (having a smaller, well-edited stash of favorite products). Being mindful of the consequences would have me thinking about the initial rush of purchasing products vs the long term success of lowering the anxiety of knowing I won't be able to use anything up and the feeling of being overwhelmed. Being mindful of the behaviors would get me to think about things I needed to do to reach my goal like buying fewer items, trying to use items up or pass them on to others if they don't work for me, checking for dupes, making wishlists to delay purchases, etc. A lot of these are things we've already talked about here which is great!

  This could work well for dealing with collection launches too..* instead of assuming that I'll have the willpower to skip items and then being caught off guard, I'm going to start assuming that I'm going to be weak and cave in!* Then I can go into it prepared with lots of exit strategies. I made a list of behaviors that would help me reach my goals in that area:

  - Avoid being sleep-deprived or emotional when purchasing.
  - Take in potential dupes from my collection and compare them in store.
  - Try on items in store.
  - Keep an inventory of how many items of each category I have and look at it before purchasing.
  - Keep a list of how long it takes to use up an item with daily use (3-6 months for a lipstick, 1 year for a blush, etc.) and look at it before purchasing.
  - Avoid collection threads on days where I feel emotional. If I start to feel anxious in those threads I'll do a "detox" by watching declutter/project pan videos until I feel strong in my goals again.

  Hopefully that will help me keep things under control!


----------



## tirurit (Jul 12, 2014)

Those are all great recommendations!

  I am in the middle of reorganizing my room and one of my goals is to have my make up more accessible and to do a stock count. I would love to find a way of knowing exactly what I have, so I am looking for a indexing/stock system that allows for that. I've thought of perhaps doing little index cards with a swatch on paper of the item in question. Sounds good?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 12, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Those are all great recommendations!
> 
> I am in the middle of reorganizing my room and one of my goals is to have my make up more accessible and to do a stock count. I would love to find a way of knowing exactly what I have, so I am looking for a indexing/stock system that allows for that. I've thought of perhaps doing little index cards with a swatch on paper of the item in question. Sounds good?


  That's definitely a great idea! Having things accessible and knowing exactly what you have is most of the battle in my opinion! Swatches would be fantastic.. I was thinking about a way to do that too. A binder with business card sheet protectors might work well, something like this:







  You could use whatever paper you like and change out the cards when your collection grows or shrinks which would be handy. I have an Excel file with names of all my items split up into categories like eyes, face, lips, cheeks. But it would be nice to be able to take swatches in to the stores (even though you might look a little crazy lol).


----------



## tirurit (Jul 12, 2014)

It's as if you read my mind! With a couple collections I've thought abound bringing swatches to the store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My idea was to plastify (is that the correct word?) them, so they would not alter with time nor they would dirty other things. I was wondering though if heat would alter the colours...


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 12, 2014)

tirurit said:


> It's as if you read my mind! With a couple collections I've thought abound bringing swatches to the store!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Love it! I think the word you're looking for is laminate. I'm not sure what heat would do to the colors.. but if you were to put them in sleeves like that business card protector you wouldn't have to and they wouldn't be too messy I don't think.


----------



## tirurit (Jul 12, 2014)

Duh! Laminate! Of course!

  Don't mind me, it's 2am on this side of the pond and I have the dumbs XD


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 13, 2014)

FOTD...  * Becca RSSF - Shell * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent (I keep mislabeling it as Translucent for some reason!) * MAC Eyeshadows - Mystery (brows), Brun (brows), Shale (lid), Copperplate (crease and outer corner), Unflappable (lashlines) * Maybelline Great Lash - Clear (brow gel/set) * Prestige Total Intensity Mascara - Jet Black * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe * MAC Blushes - Taupe and Strada (mixed for contouring) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * NYX Slim Lipliner - Pale Pink * Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Soft Nude  I played a little bit with MAC Mauvement pigment as a lip colour, but it didn't really suit me. It was quite fun playing with a pigment in a different way, though! I want to try this again with Violet pigment. I think that'd be a cool lip colour.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 13, 2014)

Hope you're all doing great!

  I've been trying to get myself motivated to use some of my pan eyeshadows and blushes since I don't reach for them very much.. I think part of the reason was that I had them in the duo pro palette and looking at 6 blushes and 15 eyeshadows all together was overwhelming when I was trying to get ready. I reach for my single eyeshadows and blushes more. And that thing is huge and heavy.. So I've been thinking about buying a smaller palette (I've also been lemming some of the newly released palettes from companies - bad!) but I haven't found any locally and didn't want to buy one online unseen. Also I'm trying not to buy things that aren't based around experiences or necessities this month!

  Today was a lazy Sunday so I decided to DIY. I bought a few tin containers.. a couple of pencils and a couple of mints/candy. I'll use the pencils for drawing and I can always use more candy so I counted these as experience/consumable items.. plus the containers were great for quick and cheap DIY palettes since they're metal and all of my pans already have magnets! I'm going to create a few different looks and just have a "look in a tin" ready to go so I can pick it up and have a blush and a couple eyeshadows that I know will go together. I just randomly put stuff in for now to show what could fit in them. Hopefully this helps me reach my goal of using what I have! I'll probably decorate the larger ones at some point but I really like how the smaller ones look!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been trying to get myself motivated to use some of my pan eyeshadows and blushes since I don't reach for them very much.. I think part of the reason was that I had them in the duo pro palette and looking at 6 blushes and 15 eyeshadows all together was overwhelming when I was trying to get ready. I reach for my single eyeshadows and blushes more. And that thing is huge and heavy.. So I've been thinking about buying a smaller palette (I've also been lemming some of the newly released palettes from companies - bad!) but I haven't found any locally and didn't want to buy one online unseen. Also I'm trying not to buy things that aren't based around experiences or necessities this month!


  I'm planning to do something similar at some point, with my MAC shadows and blushes (currently in a duo palette), and my Makeup Geek shadows (currently in a freestyle palette by anothersoul on Etsy). My plan is to downsize the MAC stuff to the single palettes and put my Makeup Geek shadows in a Z-Palette. (I'd keep my MAC duo palette for traveling.)  I like what you've opted for!  The Hello Kitty tin is especially cute.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 13, 2014)

Ladies! Best of luck with the weight loss journeys. As someone who hates exercise - loathes, despises - I've got you all in my thoughts.   On the Low Buy Front, I did extremely well Friday after Thursdays' post-dentist binge. I walked into Rexall and Shoppers downtown with the intention of only buying one Creamy Beige Color Tattoo, and some skincare refills. I walked out of both places with nothing - didn't even backup Shimmering Seas. I barely used it as it is, but between the fact that the CT formula is top-notch and Seashore Frosts/Shimmering Seas is LE, I was proud I didn't give in. I met my friends for sushi, said hello to everyone and went home without nary a withdrawal from my account.   The next day - Saturday was a disaster. One of my girlriends' is getting married, and I'm MOH. She made Sangria, and the two of us went to the snazzy Loblaws with the cheese wall. Between the Sangria and the beautiful weather and the 20x the Points at Shoppers, I ended up impulsively buying the Maybelline Nudes palette, the UD Naked Skin foundation (I've been lemming this! And there aren't a tonne of foundations that match) and a baby bottle of Bioderma. But I've worn the Naked Skin last night and today, and providing I don't get some massive breakout, it's a winner! I've also worn thebalm Mary Lou-Manizer the past three days since I bought it too.   Anywho, FOTDs and Shopping Dat Stash...  Saturday:  Maybelline Shimmering Seas/Seashore Frosts colour tattoo with Naked1: Buck through socket and Virgin to highlight browbone and inner tear duct. Jordana Fabuliner in Black winged.  MAC The Perfect Cheek blush, Benefit Hoola bronzer & Mary Lou-Manizer to highlight.  Milani lip gloss in Bare Secret, but then just switched to Chanel RCS in Secret.   Sunday, my girlfriend had a 50's inspired lunch for her birthday, so...  Naked Basics: just WOS on lid with Naked2 through crease & Jordana Fabuliner in Black again winged, with Venus to highlight MAC The Perfect Cheek with Strada to contour, and Mary Lou-Manizer to highlight MAC Viva Glam Cynd lipstick


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 13, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I like what you've opted for! The Hello Kitty tin is especially cute.


  The Hello Kitty tin is my favorite too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I realized after that the sugar skull one can fit a blush and three eyeshadows which is convenient! I'm going to take the largest pencil tin back though, I probably won't use it as much as the smaller ones.

@Maris Crane I hate exercise too.. I have to trick myself into working out by doing activities. Those 20x Shoppers points are trouble too, I totally feel your pain!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> And nothing like a great Disney animated film to get you going with the good vibes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no!  I've heard this from everyone!  I just started reading the third book.  I know everyone hates it, but I still have to see how it ends, you know?  I don't even particularly like the writing.  I just think the concept is interesting and want to see how it plays out.  Apparently it plays out craptastically, lol.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hope you're all doing great!
> 
> I've been trying to get myself motivated to use some of my pan eyeshadows and blushes since I don't reach for them very much.. I think part of the reason was that I had them in the duo pro palette and looking at 6 blushes and 15 eyeshadows all together was overwhelming when I was trying to get ready. I reach for my single eyeshadows and blushes more. And that thing is huge and heavy.. So I've been thinking about buying a smaller palette (I've also been lemming some of the newly released palettes from companies - bad!) but I haven't found any locally and didn't want to buy one online unseen. Also I'm trying not to buy things that aren't based around experiences or necessities this month!
> 
> Today was a lazy Sunday so I decided to DIY. I bought a few tin containers.. a couple of pencils and a couple of mints/candy. I'll use the pencils for drawing and I can always use more candy so I counted these as experience/consumable items.. plus the containers were great for quick and cheap DIY palettes since they're metal and all of my pans already have magnets! I'm going to create a few different looks and just have a "look in a tin" ready to go so I can pick it up and have a blush and a couple eyeshadows that I know will go together. I just randomly put stuff in for now to show what could fit in them. Hopefully this helps me reach my goal of using what I have! I'll probably decorate the larger ones at some point but I really like how the smaller ones look!


  What a super creative and fun little project! I like the way your mind works! Those would be very handy for traveling and much cheaper than most of the palette options out there... AND the little bonuses inside make it even nicer!

@ChosenOne The Princess Bride!! Hell yes! And that leads me to my favorite movie of all time... Labyrinth!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 13, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I'm also going to toss *The Princess Bride* in there.


  "Inconceivable!"


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> tirurit said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck next week!
> ...


  Are there 4 exams to get your CPA?  I had a friend who took them but that was long ago.  It was a lot of work for her but obviously so worth it.


----------



## tirurit (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh The Princess Bride

  In my case I prefer to watch a series or read. My geeky core loves to have a laugh with The Big Bang Theory!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 14, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Are there 4 exams to get your CPA?  I had a friend who took them but that was long ago.  It was a lot of work for her but obviously so worth it.


  Yup. I'm taking my first one Saturday. Its the "Financial" one which they say is the toughest, so I'm just trying to get that one out of the way.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> What a super creative and fun little project! I like the way your mind works! Those would be very handy for traveling and much cheaper than most of the palette options out there... AND the little bonuses inside make it even nicer!
> 
> @ChosenOne The Princess Bride!! Hell yes! And that leads me to my favorite movie of all time... Labyrinth!!


  Yes!!  "You remind me of the babe...the babe with the power."


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 14, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> "Inconceivable!"


  This word...I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Can't really recommend any books for this sort of thing.


  Amelie is one of my favourite movies of all time! I don't even know how many times I've watched it!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Are there 4 exams to get your CPA?  I had a friend who took them but that was long ago.  It was a lot of work for her but obviously so worth it.
> ...


  Smart girl!  Then there will be less pressure for the rest.  I'm looking into Masters degree programs, and since it's been over 10 years since I took my first GRE, I'll probably have to retake that.  Lots of Studying!  The last time I did well in every area except Math. I was really bad there.  I have to take a few undergrad classes in Pysch, too, so I'm looking for hopefully online courses for that.  Harvard seems to have a good extension program.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 14, 2014)

My girls started watching the Princess Bride when they were six and ten and they still quote it all the time.

  Our dog has peanut shaped dog treats and at least once a week he's offered one along with, "No more rhyming, and I mean it!" "Anybody want a peanut?"


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm embarrassed - I've never seen The Princess Bride. Heck man, even the 6 year olds at yesterday's afternoon part-ay had seen the movie a million times.   @burghchick: best of luck with the Masters'! I keep saying I'm going to go back to school, but after tha 4.5 year BA and then work, I've become hella-lazy. One of my co-workers is working on some Masters' in like, finance or econ (I don't know! I was a French major!) but the most educational thing I've done recently is watch a couple of episodes of Frontline, And @mel33t! Good luck on your exams! I'm sure it'll seem heavy now, but it'll be all worth the blood, sweat and tears in the end.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 14, 2014)

"As youuuuu wissshhhhh" lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 14, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I'm embarrassed - I've never seen The Princess Bride. Heck man, even the 6 year olds at yesterday's afternoon part-ay had seen the movie a million times.   @burghchick: best of luck with the Masters'! I keep saying I'm going to go back to school, but after tha 4.5 year BA and then work, I've become hella-lazy. One of my co-workers is working on some Masters' in like, finance or econ (I don't know! I was a French major!) but the most educational thing I've done recently is watch a couple of episodes of Frontline, And @mel33t! Good luck on your exams! I'm sure it'll seem heavy now, but it'll be all worth the blood, sweat and tears in the end.


  I've never seen it either.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 14, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I'm embarrassed - I've never seen The Princess Bride. Heck man, even the 6 year olds at yesterday's afternoon part-ay had seen the movie a million times.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've never seen it either.


  If it helps, I only saw it for the first time last year. :nods:  FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream in Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Transparent * UDPP * Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil in Powerful Purple * Victoria's Secret eyeshadow in Primal * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara in Black * NARS Blush in Sex Appeal * Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Sweet Tart  Headed across the border today for a little bit of shopping (something I've not done in years). No makeup purchased, as I didn't have that in mind for this. I did come away with a very cool pair of grey skinny jeans, though. So comfortable; I'm sure they'll get a ton of use.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 14, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Yes!!  "You remind me of the babe...the babe with the power."


  Love that song! Heehee I got my 1 year old nephew a onesie last year that said "Babe With The Power" on it! Hysterical to my sister and me... Her husband thought we were crazy! LOL  And for those who haven't seen it... The Princess Bride is a MUST SEE!


----------



## lyseD (Jul 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> ChosenOne said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!!  "You remind me of the babe...the babe with the power."
> ...


  100% agree.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 14, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Smart girl!  Then there will be less pressure for the rest.  I'm looking into Masters degree programs, and since it's been over 10 years since I took my first GRE, I'll probably have to retake that.  Lots of Studying!  The last time I did well in every area except Math. I was really bad there.  I have to take a few undergrad classes in Pysch, too, so I'm looking for hopefully online courses for that.  Harvard seems to have a good extension program.


  Thank you! Best of luck with the GRE. I had to take the GMATS to get into graduate school business program, it was the worst! Lol. I'm sure you'll do awesome! What are you looing to get your masters in?  





Maris Crane said:


> I'm embarrassed - I've never seen The Princess Bride. Heck man, even the 6 year olds at yesterday's afternoon part-ay had seen the movie a million times.   @burghchick: best of luck with the Masters'! I keep saying I'm going to go back to school, but after tha 4.5 year BA and then work, I've become hella-lazy. One of my co-workers is working on some Masters' in like, finance or econ (I don't know! I was a French major!) but the most educational thing I've done recently is watch a couple of episodes of Frontline, And @mel33t! Good luck on your exams! I'm sure it'll seem heavy now, but it'll be all worth the blood, sweat and tears in the end.


  Maris, I'm a French major! That's kind of funny. I got really lucky when I graduated and started working for a small French company in the US doing accounting and taxes. It better be worth the blood, sweat, and tears. I think when I'm completely done I'm going to treat myself to a proper vanity. Not like the crazy amounts of IKEA drawers that people on you tube have, but a nice desk with one large drawer and then everything will stay on top as it is now.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Maris, I'm a French major! That's kind of funny.* I got really lucky when I graduated and started working for a small French company in the US doing accounting and taxes.* It better be worth the blood, sweat, and tears. I think when I'm completely done I'm going to treat myself to a proper vanity. Not like the crazy amounts of IKEA drawers that people on you tube have, but a nice desk with one large drawer and then everything will stay on top as it is now.


  Small world! I ended up working for one of the banks as well. No way in hell was I going to teach so government or this was what was left, lolz.


----------



## Elba (Jul 15, 2014)

For some reason I can't quote right now? Anyways, ty to  @NaomieH, @Veronikawithak, @Pixiedancer and anyone else who said nice things to my last post. :bouquet:  I totally fell off the wagon yesterday. I was innocently looking for a new purse, when I walked by a hourglass 50% off sale. Aparently, they're pulling out of the european market? Anyways, I had wanted to try the ambient poweders and blushes forever, so I got one powder and one blush. And an eyeshadow duo and one of the liquid lipsticks. And then I stopped myself from getting everything else, so small victory I guess? I don't feel too bad, as I would have gotten a blush and the ambient palette at the sephora sals anyways, and the eyeshadow duo is really pretty - I had been looking for a nice mint eyeshadow for some time, so that was kind of a planned purchase. And the liquid lipstick is spectacular, it literally did not budge for hours. I threw it on before my workout and it was still pristine afterwards. Sorry, I don't mean to enable, I'm just trying to justify my purchases to myself.   To get back into the low buy spirit, I think I'll finish a bronzer and a highlighter by the end of summer.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The highlighter is by Edward Bess, the bronzer Rouge Bunny Rouge.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Smart girl!  Then there will be less pressure for the rest.  I'm looking into Masters degree programs, and since it's been over 10 years since I took my first GRE, I'll probably have to retake that.  Lots of Studying!  The last time I did well in every area except Math. I was really bad there.  I have to take a few undergrad classes in Pysch, too, so I'm looking for hopefully online courses for that.  Harvard seems to have a good extension program.
> ...


  I'm hoping to get my Master's in Human Computer Interaction.  It's working with software engineers to give psychological insight to how people want to use computers.  I've always been interested in Pysch and Sociology.  I started a grad program in Sociology but there are such limited jobs.  I was working FT doing computer support and I was good at that, so I quit grad school.  But I want to do something other than tech support, it's mostly a thankless job.  I think this would be a great combo of both of my interests.  Carnegie Mellon has a program that gets you your Master's in a year, if I can get into it.  What a coincidence that you both majored in French!  I took 2 French courses in college and I hardly remember any of it now.  Mel33t, I dream of the day that I can have a real vanity.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 15, 2014)

*July No Buy - 2 Week Update*

"Anyone can do anything for a week."

*Week 2 Goals: Completed!*





Goal 1: *Purchase 0 material items* - SUCCESS! I purchased a small sketchbook and drawing pencils but I counted them as experience items. The pencil tin also doubled as a DIY palette!

  Goal 2: *Use up a lipstick* - I've been working on finishing up my Peach Blossom lipstick. It's not there yet but I did use it every day that I wore makeup - I'll carry it over to next week.

  Goal 3: *Use an eyeshadow every day for a week* - SUCCESS! I used All That Glitters eyeshadow every day that I wore makeup. I also made my own mini palette with: Pink Swoon and Melba blushes; Blanc Type, Dazzlelight, All That Glitters, Bamboo, Soft Brown and Wedge eyeshadows. I was lemming for a nude eyeshadow palette but I decided to use what I had on hand instead! What a concept eh? This way I can focus on using up some of my eyeshadows this year.  

  Goal 4: *Makeup purgatory* - _Use one neglected item every day. I'm going to try and think of the item I used the least recently, generally the "I can't remember the last time I used this" item and use it that day. - _SUCCESS! I used 4 eyeshadows, a blush, an eyeliner, and a concealer that I haven't pulled out in a while.

  Goal 5: *Minimalist challenge* - _Every day I'm going to find items in my apartment to donate or trash. On Day 1, I'll let go of one item.. Day 2, two items.. etc. By the end of the week I will have let go of 28 items! They can be anything: makeup, beauty products, clothes or shoes, kitchen utensils, books, etc. _- SUCCESS! I let go of a couple pairs of shoes, some clothing items, books, dvds, a keychain, my old cell phone, a scarf organizer, and some jewelry. Most of it I haven't used in over a year.. but it was all still hard to let go of! Really trying not to be so attached to things anymore. It definitely helped having a certain number of items I had to get to! I'm going to do this challenge every 3 months.


*Week 3 Goals*

Goal 1: *Purchase 0 material items* - no beauty products, no clothes or accessories. Basically nothing non-consumable. Allowable expenses include food and drinks, monthly bills, experiences like movie tickets. - _This is a repeat from last week.. will be doing this one all month!_

  Goal 2: *Use up a lipstick* - _This is also a repeat from last week. I'll be working on Peach Blossom until it's finished._

  Goal 3: *Use an eyeshadow every day for a week* - _Another repeat from last week. I'm going to use Wedge this time._

  Goal 4: *Find dupes for wishlist items *- I'm going to go through my wishlist for upcoming collections and beside each item I'm going to try to list things I already own that will have the same effect. It might not help to narrow down my list any more but at least I'll be thinking about it.

  Goal 5: *Use the myfitnesspal app every day *- One of the things I need to focus on is not letting my impulse to buy things translate into overeating. I definitely felt like that was an issue last week so I'm going to try to keep it more under control this week.

  Last week was tough. Also, over the past couple of days I found myself wanting a lot of items like the new Kat Von D lipsticks, the NARS Jardin Perdu duo, a couple of the lipsticks from Tarte, etc. Most of them are permanent so I'm going to put them off and it definitely helps that I know I'm not allowing myself to buy anything right now. I'm really happy that I didn't let stress or emotional issues be a justification for shopping last week. That's been a huge problem for me and I'm still working on it.

  Hope everyone's having a good week so far!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *July No Buy - 2 Week Update*  [COLOR=4B0082]"Anyone can do anything for a week." [/COLOR]  *Week 2 Goals: Completed!*:cheer:   Goal 1: *Purchase 0 material items*  -  SUCCESS! I purchased a small sketchbook and drawing pencils but I counted them as experience items. The pencil tin also doubled as a DIY palette!  Goal 2: *Use up a lipstick* - I've been working on finishing up my Peach Blossom lipstick. It's not there yet but I did use it every day that I wore makeup - I'll carry it over to next week.  Goal 3: *Use an eyeshadow every day for a week* - SUCCESS! I used All That Glitters eyeshadow every day that I wore makeup. I also made my own mini palette with: Pink Swoon and Melba blushes; Blanc Type, Dazzlelight, All That Glitters, Bamboo, Soft Brown and Wedge eyeshadows. I was lemming for a nude eyeshadow palette but I decided to use what I had on hand instead! What a concept eh? This way I can focus on using up some of my eyeshadows this year.  Goal 4: *Makeup purgatory* - _Use one neglected item every day. I'm going to try and think of the item I used the least recently, generally the "I can't remember the last time I used this" item and use it that day. -_ SUCCESS! I used 4 eyeshadows, a blush, an eyeliner, and a concealer that I haven't pulled out in a while.  Goal 5: *Minimalist challenge* - _Every day I'm going to find items in my apartment to donate or trash. On Day 1, I'll let go of one item.. Day 2, two items.. etc. By the end of the week I will have let go of 28 items! They can be anything: makeup, beauty products, clothes or shoes, kitchen utensils, books, etc._ - SUCCESS! I let go of a couple pairs of shoes, some clothing items, books, dvds, a keychain, my old cell phone, a scarf organizer, and some jewelry. Most of it I haven't used in over a year.. but it was all still hard to let go of! Really trying not to be so attached to things anymore. It definitely helped having a certain number of items I had to get to! I'm going to do this challenge every 3 months.   *Week 3 Goals* Goal 1: *Purchase 0 material items* - no beauty products, no clothes or accessories. Basically nothing non-consumable. Allowable expenses include food and drinks, monthly bills, experiences like movie tickets. - _This is a repeat from last week.. will be doing this one all month!_   Goal 2: *Use up a lipstick* - _This is also a repeat from last week. I'll be working on Peach Blossom until it's finished._  Goal 3: *Use an eyeshadow every day for a week* - _Another repeat from last week. I'm going to use Wedge this time._   Goal 4: *Find dupes for wishlist items* - I'm going to go through my wishlist for upcoming collections and beside each item I'm going to try to list things I already own that will have the same effect. It might not help to narrow down my list any more but at least I'll be thinking about it.  Goal 5: *Use the myfitnesspal app every day* - One of the things I need to focus on is not letting my impulse to buy things translate into overeating. I definitely felt like that was an issue last week so I'm going to try to keep it more under control this week.  Last week was tough. Also, over the past couple of days I found myself wanting a lot of items like the new Kat Von D lipsticks, the NARS Jardin Perdu duo, a couple of the lipsticks from Tarte, etc. Most of them are permanent so I'm going to put them off and it definitely helps that I know I'm not allowing myself to buy anything right now. I'm really happy that I didn't let stress or emotional issues be a justification for shopping last week. That's been a huge problem for me and I'm still working on it.  Hope everyone's having a good week so far!


  I really like #4.  I've done it before by looking at similar colors and wearing them, but haven't written them down.  Good idea!  Good luck this week!  Sounds like you're doing well.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaymuhlee* 

 
  I've amended my list a bit. After tallying up my blushes and realizing I'm _well over_ the number in my head, my upcoming collections totals have gone from *4* blushes to *0*. The lipstick number is still tbd (based on swatches/performance) but it's currently at *8* from *13*_. _I'm still planning on bringing that down, and hopefully B2M'ing if/where possible.



  Annnnnd I'm down to *2*. ANR is a skip now, Artificially Wild is still pending (I have to try _Icon_ on IRL to decide), and I'll maybeget _Fashion Revival_ from the Matte Lip Collection. I decided to hold strong to my _100 Lipsticks Max_ goal so there's just no room. I'm purging, but not for formulas that don't sit well on me (like MAC mattes), or colors that are too similar to ones I already own. Plus, I've been introduced to the wonderful world of Givenchy and their Le Rouges are *dangerous*.

  I haven't been keeping up in here too much with all the diet/weight-loss talk, but I hope you're all doing well with your low-buy goals!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 15, 2014)

I am trying really desperate to be good. I posted in the NARS Dual Dimension shadow thread for anyone not on a low/no buy who can take advantage of the Murale promo. I need cleansing oil, so between the 3 NARS Shadows I want, and a cleansing oil, it'd be easy to get the $125 minimum. But I do not need anymore neutral eyeshadows - and I broke down and bought NYX Rust and I haven't touched LORAC Garnet from PRO yet; so if I desperately want a cranberry or burgundy colour I can use one of those. I have a $10 gift card from the last Shoppers promotion, so I'm sure I can just find a cleansing oil at Shoppers without having to break out my credit card. I've deleted the email, and I'm doing everything I can not to give in. 

  Also, I'm using Tom Ford Nude Dip as motivation to just not haul when I'm feeling bored or sad or tempted by extra points. I'd rather have just that one item than a bunch of other crap I don't want as much. 

  Quote: @veronikawithak Goal 3: *Use an eyeshadow every day for a week* - 


Goal 4: *Find dupes for wishlist items* - I'm going to go through my wishlist for upcoming collections and beside each item I'm going to try to list things I already own that will have the same effect. It might not help to narrow down my list any more but at least I'll be thinking about it.



  I'm taking these two! Lord knows, I can find dupes - it's not like I can't or don't use Google to find _Law and Order_ or _The Wire_ re-runs streaming online. Certainly, I can type in dupe and shadow name and find _something_ before I breakout the credit card. 

  AND just today's FOTD:

  GA Master Corrector #1 
  The Tom Ford Traceless Liquid routine - big day at work so I felt like using the luxury brands. Of course, it was over Hard Candy's Green Primer as a base, Hard Candy Glamouflage for spots and Maybelline Age Rewind under the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but no matter... 
  Bourjois Bronzing Primer - I'm seeing pan on this one. 
  The Balm Mary-Lou Manizer to highlight and Chanel JC in #99 Rose Petale.
  MAC Pedro Lourenco Quad - Pink Sands in the socket, with ATG on lid and Sable in the outer corners. I saw kristingehm said the last two were dupes in the LORAC Pro 2 so I'm hoping this'll tide me over and keep me from hauling a palette I'm not sold on.
  WnW Brule on brow bone, with the usual BB Black Ink winged.
  Tom Ford Private Blend lip shine in Quiver. 
  Neutrogena Anti-Shine Pressed Powder to set.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I am trying really desperate to be good. I posted in the NARS Dual Dimension shadow thread for anyone not on a low/no buy who can take advantage of the Murale promo. I need cleansing oil, so between the 3 NARS Shadows I want, and a cleansing oil, it'd be easy to get the $125 minimum. But I do not need anymore neutral eyeshadows - and I broke down and bought NYX Rust and I haven't touched LORAC Garnet from PRO yet; so if I desperately want a cranberry or burgundy colour I can use one of those. I have a $10 gift card from the last Shoppers promotion, so I'm sure I can just find a cleansing oil at Shoppers without having to break out my credit card. I've deleted the email, and I'm doing everything I can not to give in.
> 
> Also, I'm using Tom Ford Nude Dip as motivation to just not haul when I'm feeling bored or sad or tempted by extra points. I'd rather have just that one item than a bunch of other crap I don't want as much.
> 
> I'm taking these two! Lord knows, I can find dupes - it's not like I can't or don't use Google to find _Law and Order_ or _The Wire_ re-runs streaming online. Certainly, I can type in dupe and shadow name and find _something_ before I breakout the credit card.


  Hang in there!! Good job deleting the e-mail.. that was smart! Maybe set yourself a goal of using some of your untried shadows like Garnet over the next few days? Seeing things that are neglected usually helps me realize I don't need new stuff if I don't even get to everything I have! I've been having a hard time lately too with all of the new stuff coming out.. but I'm really determined to make the last half of the year better than the first. We can do this!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello Ladies

  I got back rom my holiday in Kenya yesterday and its taken me seperate attempts to read all unread posts in the thread and catch up!

  I hope you are all ok and big hugs to anyone who is having a difficult time right now.

  No buy July is still going strong, I haven't acquired any make up yet, I even avoided getting new stuff in duty free at the airport.

  Using stuff up hasn't gone very well this month though, I didn't take or wear any make up in Kenya 

  I put my face on for work today and it felt a touch overwhelming, I wasn't sure what to choose!

  I still haven't done my half year inventory, so i plan on trying to do that this weekend and post it up. i want to see where I have made progress and where I have slipped up, If I have done ok I am going to allow myself to make a small sephora haul to the UK now they ship here as a special treat.

  Big hugs everyone xxx


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I got back rom my holiday in Kenya yesterday and its taken me seperate attempts to read all unread posts in the thread and catch up!
> 
> ...


  Hope you had a wonderful time in Kenya, Charlotte!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 16, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I got back rom my holiday in Kenya yesterday and its taken me seperate attempts to read all unread posts in the thread and catch up!
> 
> ...


  Welcome back! Hope you enjoyed your trip! Looking forward to your inventory too.. glad to see you around again.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



Hello Ladies

  I got back rom my holiday in Kenya yesterday and its taken me seperate attempts to read all unread posts in the thread and catch up!
  Big hugs everyone xxx



  So. Jealous.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 16, 2014)

Started part one of trimming my stash. Gave some items to my good friend and she was so happy!  I gave her MAC Sunset Beach for part of an early birthday gift and had given her my YSL Rose Niella and Burberry Trench Kiss because she would wear them better than me.  So nice to see her enjoying them! The lipliners and mini Avon glosses went to another friend.


----------



## kait0 (Jul 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I am trying really desperate to be good. I posted in the NARS Dual Dimension shadow thread for anyone not on a low/no buy who can take advantage of the Murale promo. I need cleansing oil, so between the 3 NARS Shadows I want, and a cleansing oil, it'd be easy to get the $125 minimum. But I do not need anymore neutral eyeshadows - and I broke down and bought NYX Rust and I haven't touched LORAC Garnet from PRO yet; so if I desperately want a cranberry or burgundy colour I can use one of those. I have a $10 gift card from the last Shoppers promotion, so I'm sure I can just find a cleansing oil at Shoppers without having to break out my credit card. I've deleted the email, and I'm doing everything I can not to give in.
> 
> *Also, I'm using Tom Ford Nude Dip as motivation to just not haul when I'm feeling bored or sad or tempted by extra points. I'd rather have just that one item than a bunch of other crap I don't want as much. *
> 
> ...


  That's what I've been doing too! Was contemplating getting something from the balm because there was a sale, but I would much rather put that money towards a beauty like that TF palette.

  So my goal was for this to be "No-buy July", however today I got sidetracked. I was at winners, and I saw multiple Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana and Burberry items. I just about died I was so excited. Because I live in Canada, where things are overpriced or not sold at all (Burberry!). Anyways, I picked up the nude radiance fluid ($39!!) and a rouge coco shine for $25. A lipstick holder which I needed anyways to get better organization going on on my desk. I don't really feel bad because I have rarely seen actual good stuff at Winner's, and these are both items I will use and love. The trick is now to get back on track, because it would be soo easy to just continue spending money on cosmetics items. I also have to shhh the little shopaholic in my head that says I should go back and make sure I didn't miss anything else. But I already spent around 75+ dollars, so even though those were good deals, I still spent a good chunk of money. There will always be new pretty things to buy, and lots of great things coming for fall, so I can't buy it all.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 17, 2014)

Wearing Fanfare today, I forgot what a gorgeous shade it is.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Wearing Fanfare today, I forgot what a gorgeous shade it is.


  Isn't it fun to rediscover loved items that you've beenoverlooking!?! I have a few staple MAC shades that I always go back to and wonder what took me so long! YAY for shopping the stash!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

That's sweet, [@]PixieDancer[/@]!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 18, 2014)

Its quiet in here.....does that mean we are all keeping quiet as we have been naughty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went for a lunch time walk and am now the owner of a Clinique soft matte lipstick....opps


----------



## mel33t (Jul 18, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Its quiet in here.....does that mean we are all keeping quiet as we have been naughty :macwallet:   I went for a lunch time walk and am now the owner of a Clinique soft matte lipstick....opps


  Lol - it's so hard when there's so many things!! Plus I don't know about you guys but work was really crazy for me this week! {and studying, of course} Despite my rather large slip up I've been doing pretty good. I did pick up one thing at Sephora yesterday, but I had ran out of my toner and the new Bite matte crayons were out. I couldn't resist.   I am so excited for Sunday because I plan to clean out my stash and finish my inventory! :cheer:  I'm already making a mental list of what's going, what's staying, and what I need to try to see if I want to keep it or not.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't remember the last time I bought makeup so that's a great improvement! However it's because I know I'm going to be spending very hard in the coming months lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 18, 2014)

I made it to Day 18 of not purchasing any makeup, beauty products, clothing, etc. My wishlist is getting long though. I'm trying to hold out on most things unless they're LE. I have my eye on the NARS Jardin Perdu duo so I might pick that up in August but I'm afraid that I'll open the floodgates again! I want to see what the holiday sets are going to be too since I prefer to use minis and be able to try a variety of colors.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 18, 2014)

I _might_ stop in Sephora today to check out the new Bite Beauty lovelies...I think it's ok to treat myself to just one for my birthday, right?  I probably won't even buy it in store because I get so skeeved out in there...just wait until I get home to order online.  That will be good because it'll give me extra time to think about the purchase.  And I want the sample of the Too Faced melted lipstick!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 18, 2014)

HOLA Ladies!!! 

  Sorry I was MIA this week.  Been working out lots still. This weekend I want to catch up and reply to ya'll from last week.  I love that this thread grows exponentially so quickly!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello from PA!  I have bought some makeupy bits on my trip so far, but I think I’ve done pretty good sticking to my parameters, and two of my purchases weren’t limited by them anyway.  Yesterday I hit up the MAC counter at a Macy’s in Connecticut (Manchester - Buckland Hills). I did a ton of eyeshadow swatching. I swatched Bronze (like!), Texture (seems a bit too red/rusty against my skintone), All That Glitters (purchased!), Fig 1 (very close to my Victoria’s Secret eyeshadow in Primal, but at least I know I have a dupe I can get later on!), Patina (very pretty; I may be getting this later on), Omega (much lighter on my skintone than I thought it would be), Contrast (very pretty, but not for me), Satellite Dreams, Woodwinked (also purchased!), Plumage (so pretty in the pan but very dry), Shadowy Lady (ditto; wish Graphology was still around), Scene (just to make sure I don’t want to repurchase, and I don’t), and I think I swatched Wedge but I can’t remember. (It may’ve been one of the other lighter browns.) I’m also trying to remember if I swatched Honesty; I don’t think I did. I’ll be doing some more swatching on the way home.   But yeah, All That Glitters and Woodwinked are mine now. I also bought the brow pencil in Stud.  While there I also eyed some of the foundations, not to purchase but to guesstimate my shade(s). I didn’t swatch them then, but I will do later on. At the moment I’m thinking I’m NW10 in Studio Fix Fluid (I think I can wear C2 in the Powder version, too) and NC15 in the Mineralize liquid foundation. Face and Body in C1 is also a possibility, but there wasn’t one in the display for me to check.  I also got one of the Honey Bronzers from The Body Shop. (Shade 2).  Today I’ve been relaxing in my hotel room, doing a bit of regrouping. I’ll be back home in the wilds of Maine sometime on Monday. But I wanted to check in with all you lovelies! :hug:


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh, I have gotten too early a start on my year-end list...


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 19, 2014)

Ive been doing pretty well with make-up.  I hadn't bought any since Moody Blooms in June.  But I was going to be close to a Mall for a change, so I gathered up my B2M stuff and took it in to Macy's.  I got 2 lippies for that - Hot Gossip and Crosswires.  Both nice, every day kinds of colors.  I figured since I was in a store that had MAC for the first time in a year (seriously) I'd look around and swatch some things.  I feel bad just B2m'ing and not buying anything.  So I got a Color Correcting concealer for under my eyes, since mine is almost gone, more mascara to replace my old Studio Fix, and 1 pretty pigment.  As soon as I got home I realized I had bought the pigment when they had the travel sizes available.  That's what I get for shopping on 2 1/2 hours of sleep!  So, once I return that, the 2 things that I bought were replacement products.  So overall I did good.  I saw the Sephora store but didn't even go in!
But, I've been having some stressful days and have ordered some clothes online just because I was miserable.  This Sunday will be my Dad's birthday, the first since he died last September, which is already making me sad. Then my birthday is coming up in a few weeks. The past few years my family has really grown apart, and my friends aren't the kind to call for birthdays.  I'll get messages on FB.  My Dad NEVER forgot my birthday. That one call from my Dad meant a lot.  it meant ONE person in the world actually remembered that this day meant something special to me.  I still call my siblings on their birthdays every year, I always have. I think it's important to acknowledge the day that they were born. But they don't do it in return.Those type of things always make me want to "lick my wounds" by getting myself something nice.
Also, I reached out to my Stepmom since her birthday is a week before my Dad's.  I sent her a Happy Birthday email and an old picture I had of her.  She did reply with a short message and asked me if I had got the things that she had sent up with my brother-in-law a few weeks ago.  Not only didn't I get them, my sister didn't even tell me that there were THINGS that I WAS supposed to get!!  She knows that I wanted something of my Dad's, and she hasn't even TOLD me she has it????  She will probably say she forgot to tell me, and what can you say to that?  But we have talked about my Dad periodically and I don't see how she could forget that.  And I'm pissed.  And that also makes me want to buy something!  

  I want to send her a message and say "do you have something for me that you forgot to tell me about?"  I'm afraid if I call her my pissed off tone of voice will be heard.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 19, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Ive been doing pretty well with make-up.  I hadn't bought any since Moody Blooms in June.  But I was going to be close to a Mall for a change, so I gathered up my B2M stuff and took it in to Macy's.  I got 2 lippies for that - Hot Gossip and Crosswires.  Both nice, every day kinds of colors.  I figured since I was in a store that had MAC for the first time in a year (seriously) I'd look around and swatch some things.  I feel bad just B2m'ing and not buying anything.  So I got a Color Correcting concealer for under my eyes, since mine is almost gone, more mascara to replace my old Studio Fix, and 1 pretty pigment.  As soon as I got home I realized I had bought the pigment when they had the travel sizes available.  That's what I get for shopping on 2 1/2 hours of sleep!  So, once I return that, the 2 things that I bought were replacement products.  So overall I did good.  I saw the Sephora store but didn't even go in!
> BUT, I've been having some stressful days and have ordered some clothes online just because I was miserable.  This Sunday will be my Dad's birthday, the first since he died last September, which is already making me sad. Then my birthday is coming up in a few weeks, and I just find it sad this year. The past few years my family has really grown apart, and my friends aren't the kind to call for birthdays, so I doubt any one will remember/call.  I'll get messages on FB.  My Dad NEVER forgot my birthday. That one call from my Dad meant a lot.  it meant ONE person in the world actually remembered that this day meant something special to me.  This year I won't get that.  I still call my siblings on their birthdays every year, I always have. I think it's important to acknowledge the day that they were born. But they don't do it in return.Those type of things always make me want to "lick my wounds" by getting myself something nice.
> And, to make it worse, I reached out to my Stepmom since her birthday is a week before my Dad's.  I sent her an email and an old picture I had of her.  She did reply with a short message and asked me if I had got the things that she had sent up with my brother-in-law a few weeks ago.  Not only didn't I get them, my sister didn't even tell me that there were THINGS that I WAS supposed to get!!  She knows that I wanted something of my Dad's, and she hasn't even TOLD me she has it????  She will probably say she forgot to tell me, and what can you say to that?  But we have talked about my Dad periodically and I don't see how she could forget that.  And I'm pissed.  And that also makes me want to buy something nice, so that I feel loved by someone!!  (myself)
> If this were you, how would you guys ask your sister about it?  I want to send her a message and say "do you have something for me that you forgot to tell me about?"  I'm afraid if I call her my pissed off tone of voice will be heard.


  First off...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  on a successful trip to the mall! That's huge!

  Secondly...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Early, I know... but it's still a special occasion and no reason not to start celebrating early my dear!!

  And now, onto the tough stuff...
  Your father would be damn proud of you honey! And certainly will be shining down his love from Heaven on your wonderful day!
  Don't let the shortcomings of others affect how you are and how you treat people. Keep being you and the fantastic person you are. 

  As for your sister, now that you have been told she has things meant for you, I don't see anything wrong with calling her up, or writing her if it makes you more comfortable and saying:
  "Hey, I know you're busy and it probably just slipped your mind, but I spoke to our stepmom and she told me you had some things for me. When can I get them?"
  Short. Sweet. To the point. Don't feel upset or guilty for wanting what was meant for you. At the end of the day, getting the things that will mean so much to you is the primary goal. Don't let your sister steal your joy! Your dad would want you to cherish the memories and have a few things to comfort you and make you smile.

  Don't ever feel like you need to purchase things to make yourself feel valuable. You are valuable! Not the clothes you wear or the makeup you put on. YOU! The person you are! The way you do what's right and try your best to make people feel important. Your dad raised a beautiful person... Inside and Out!

  We 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you babe!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 19, 2014)

My friend was so happy, I had to share more. I still had things I'd only ever used once.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 19, 2014)

I seem to be on a big Urban Decay kick - especially when that Urban Decay splurge is at Shoppers Drug Mart. I had a $10 gift card, so I treated myself to a the Streak Naked Flush palette. Did I need another bronzer? Nope. But I bought the UD palette anyway... and a limited edition bronzer from the Essence display (Essence LE displays are the worst - I'm always disappointed by the stuff but for $3.99, it ends up in my basket.) I had gone in with the hope of finding the Creamy Beige Color Tattoo... or even any Leather CTs that aren't the black one, but Lady Luck has not been on my side.

  However, I am proud I stayed away from Murale for the big Spend Your Points event this weekend - it wouldn't have been much out of pocket, but I want to use more of my neutral palettes (TF Silvered Topaz, thebalm Nude Tude, MAC Duchess, Naked2, LORAC Pro) before I spend on... neutral Bobbi Brown shadows (what I've been saving my points before.) I also want some NARS Dual Intensity shadows, but I'm sad I haven't done as much shopping my stash as I should have this Summer, so I'm doing that before I buy anymore makeup.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been doing pretty well with make-up.  I hadn't bought any since Moody Blooms in June.  But I was going to be close to a Mall for a change, so I gathered up my B2M stuff and took it in to Macy's.  I got 2 lippies for that - Hot Gossip and Crosswires.  Both nice, every day kinds of colors.  I figured since I was in a store that had MAC for the first time in a year (seriously) I'd look around and swatch some things.  I feel bad just B2m'ing and not buying anything.  So I got a Color Correcting concealer for under my eyes, since mine is almost gone, more mascara to replace my old Studio Fix, and 1 pretty pigment.  As soon as I got home I realized I had bought the pigment when they had the travel sizes available.  That's what I get for shopping on 2 1/2 hours of sleep!  So, once I return that, the 2 things that I bought were replacement products.  So overall I did good.  I saw the Sephora store but didn't even go in! But I've been having some stressful days and have ordered some clothes online just because I was miserable.  This Sunday will be my Dad's birthday, the first since he died last September, which is already making me sad. Then my birthday is coming up in a few weeks. The past few years my family has really grown apart, and my friends aren't the kind to call for birthdays. I'll just get the messages on FB.  My Dad NEVER forgot my birthday. That one call from my Dad meant a lot.  it meant ONE person in the world actually remembered that this day meant something special to me.  I still call my siblings on their birthdays every year, I always have. I think it's important to acknowledge the day that they were born. But they don't do it in return.Those type of things always make me want to "lick my wounds" by getting myself something nice. Also I reached out to my Stepmom since her birthday is a week before my Dad's.  I sent her an email and an old picture I had of her.  She replied with a short message and asked me if I had got the things that she had sent up with my brother-in-law a few weeks ago.  Not only didn't I get them, my sister didn't even tell me that there were things that I WAS supposed to get!!  She knows that I wanted something of my Dad's, and she hasn't even TOLD me she has it????  She will probably say she forgot to tell me, and what can you say to that?  But we have talked about my Dad periodically and I don't see how she could forget that.  I'm pissed.  And that also makes me want to buy something, too. I want to send her a message and say "do you have something for me that you forgot to tell me about?"
> ...


  Thank you, Pixie!  You always make me feel better. I know many people don't like their birthday or don't think they're a big deal, but I have always thought they were special because they're unique to the person.  It is hard to accept that just because I think that way others don't, but that's life.  At least now I've gotten used to everyone's lack of interest and it won't be a surprise this year.  But I will miss my phone call and card from my Dad.   I sent my sister a message and just asked her if she had some things for me.  I told her that I was told she did.  That was it.  She replied and said she had them but she wasn't sure if I'd want them since they'd remind me of Dad.  I wanted to say "well you should have told me that you had them and let me make that decision."  But I didn't.  I just said I did want them and asked her if she had some things for herself or if we should split up the things.  So at least I was nice about it, I think. You are right, Pixie, that I should stay true to myself and how I think is the right way to act.  It's hard to do sometimes because I don't want to be hurt, so I distance myself.  But when I die I want to know that I've done my best to be a good person. And thanks for the Congrats about the mall.  That did make me feel good.  Only here will people understand what a big deal that is!  I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 20, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> My friend was so happy, I had to share more. I still had things I'd only ever used once.


  That is a great thing. I know I'd be happy if someone gave me make-up that I loved and I didn't have to buy it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 20, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I _might_ stop in Sephora today to check out the new Bite Beauty lovelies...I think it's ok to treat myself to just one for my birthday, right?  I probably won't even buy it in store because I get so skeeved out in there...just wait until I get home to order online.  That will be good because it'll give me extra time to think about the purchase.  And I want the sample of the Too Faced melted lipstick!


  When is your birthday?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Ive been doing pretty well with make-up.  I hadn't bought any since Moody Blooms in June.  But I was going to be close to a Mall for a change, so I gathered up my B2M stuff and took it in to Macy's.  I got 2 lippies for that - Hot Gossip and Crosswires.  Both nice, every day kinds of colors.  I figured since I was in a store that had MAC for the first time in a year (seriously) I'd look around and swatch some things.  I feel bad just B2m'ing and not buying anything.  So I got a Color Correcting concealer for under my eyes, since mine is almost gone, more mascara to replace my old Studio Fix, and 1 pretty pigment.  As soon as I got home I realized I had bought the pigment when they had the travel sizes available.  That's what I get for shopping on 2 1/2 hours of sleep!  So, once I return that, the 2 things that I bought were replacement products.  So overall I did good.  I saw the Sephora store but didn't even go in!
> But, I've been having some stressful days and have ordered some clothes online just because I was miserable.  This Sunday will be my Dad's birthday, the first since he died last September, which is already making me sad. Then my birthday is coming up in a few weeks. The past few years my family has really grown apart, and my friends aren't the kind to call for birthdays.  I'll get messages on FB.  My Dad NEVER forgot my birthday. That one call from my Dad meant a lot.  it meant ONE person in the world actually remembered that this day meant something special to me.  I still call my siblings on their birthdays every year, I always have. I think it's important to acknowledge the day that they were born. But they don't do it in return.Those type of things always make me want to "lick my wounds" by getting myself something nice.
> Also, I reached out to my Stepmom since her birthday is a week before my Dad's.  I sent her a Happy Birthday email and an old picture I had of her.  She did reply with a short message and asked me if I had got the things that she had sent up with my brother-in-law a few weeks ago.  Not only didn't I get them, my sister didn't even tell me that there were THINGS that I WAS supposed to get!!  She knows that I wanted something of my Dad's, and she hasn't even TOLD me she has it????  She will probably say she forgot to tell me, and what can you say to that?  But we have talked about my Dad periodically and I don't see how she could forget that.  And I'm pissed.  And that also makes me want to buy something!
> I want to send her a message and say "do you have something for me that you forgot to tell me about?"  I'm afraid if I call her my pissed off tone of voice will be heard.


  Sounds like a great trip to the mall and good for you for not walking into Sephora! I love Crosswires, it's one of those lipsticks I always forget I have until I'm rummaging around looking for a color and there it is! Which pigment did you pick up?

  I'm so sorry to hear about your dad and how rough it's been for you. I'm in a similar situation where my extended family is in the process of falling apart and I understand how stressful and heartbroken things can be, especially if you're close. You should call your sister, that's not okay of her to keep things of your father's that you specifically wanted and told her that you wanted them. I would call her and ask her in a nice tone (at first) about the things. She should work with you on the objects you wanted of your dad's. I'm sure she wants some too and I can't imagine how that feels going through a loved ones items after they're gone. I know I was upset when my dad's mom (my grandma) died and three of my cousins decided to go through her jewelry and take stuff. I remember getting really upset because I felt like it wasn't there's to take, they should have gone to my dad's sisters.  

  I hope things get better for your birthday - you definitely deserve to treat yourself! You're such a strong and beautiful person (I know I don't know you too well but I can tell) on the inside and the outside. I hope this birthday is a great one!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> That is a great thing. I know I'd be happy if someone gave me make-up that I loved and I didn't have to buy it.


  She went home and took a pic of everything and said she couldn't wait to play :-D It makes me not feel so bad about having those things and hardly ever using them, though it is something I want to try to avoid in the future by having less things.   I hope I'm not intruding but I do hope you can have a happy birthday.   I used to not want to even acknowledge mine but now my husband makes sure to try to make it extra-nice for me, so I have come to have a greater appreciation for what I have, because things are not so bad with me anymore and lots of folks have harder lives (though sometimes I have my Eeyore moments). I hope your trying to be thoughtful to your family members will be reciprocated.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 20, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I hope I'm not intruding but I do hope you can have a happy birthday.   I used to not want to even acknowledge mine but now my husband makes sure to try to make it extra-nice for me, so I have come to have a greater appreciation for what I have, because things are not so bad with me anymore and lots of folks have harder lives (though sometimes I have my Eeyore moments). I hope your trying to be thoughtful to your family members will be reciprocated.


  Thanks! I finally learned to do something for myself on my birthday, because that way I'd always be sure to enjoy it.  Also I should not expect my family to call, etc., because I'll be setting myself up to be disappointed.  I call on their bday because I think it's right, and if I love them unconditionally, I shouldn't expect anything in return.  I will start thinking now of what I want to do for myself.  This is why it's so nice to talk here!  It made me realize that I need to start thinking about something I will really enjoy NOW, no waiting until the last minute.  





mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been doing pretty well with make-up.  I hadn't bought any since Moody Blooms in June.  But I was going to be close to a Mall for a change, so I gathered up my B2M stuff and took it in to Macy's.  I got 2 lippies for that - Hot Gossip and Crosswires.  Both nice, every day kinds of colors.  I figured since I was in a store that had MAC for the first time in a year (seriously) I'd look around and swatch some things.  I feel bad just B2m'ing and not buying anything.  So I got a Color Correcting concealer for under my eyes, since mine is almost gone, more mascara to replace my old Studio Fix, and 1 pretty pigment.  As soon as I got home I realized I had bought the pigment when they had the travel sizes available.  That's what I get for shopping on 2 1/2 hours of sleep!  So, once I return that, the 2 things that I bought were replacement products.  So overall I did good.  I saw the Sephora store but didn't even go in! But, I've been having some stressful days and have ordered some clothes online just because I was miserable.  This Sunday will be my Dad's birthday, the first since he died last September, which is already making me sad. Then my birthday is coming up in a few weeks. The past few years my family has really grown apart, and my friends aren't the kind to call for birthdays.  I'll get messages on FB.  My Dad NEVER forgot my birthday. That one call from my Dad meant a lot.  it meant ONE person in the world actually remembered that this day meant something special to me.  I still call my siblings on their birthdays every year, I always have. I think it's important to acknowledge the day that they were born. But they don't do it in return.Those type of things always make me want to "lick my wounds" by getting myself something nice. Also, I reached out to my Stepmom since her birthday is a week before my Dad's.  I sent her a Happy Birthday email and an old picture I had of her.  She did reply with a short message and asked me if I had got the things that she had sent up with my brother-in-law a few weeks ago.  Not only didn't I get them, my sister didn't even tell me that there were THINGS that I WAS supposed to get!!  She knows that I wanted something of my Dad's, and she hasn't even TOLD me she has it????  She will probably say she forgot to tell me, and what can you say to that?  But we have talked about my Dad periodically and I don't see how she could forget that.  And I'm pissed.  And that also makes me want to buy something!    I want to send her a message and say "do you have something for me that you forgot to tell me about?"  I'm afraid if I call her my pissed off tone of voice will be heard.
> ...


  Thanks, Mel33t!  That was so nice, what you said.  I did not feel very strong for several years but it's coming back now.  I've tried for decades to believe I had a close-knit family (albeit extremely dysfunctional).  But recently I've quit pretending.  I've accepted that we're not close, and it think that's the first step towards letting go and moving on.  I can look for friends who can be my new family. My ideal birthday would be to pack up and move back to Cali, but that takes more money than I have this month.  Maybe I'll put that on my agenda for next year (or 2 years if I get into a Master's program here).  I like that idea!  Feeling better already!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> When is your birthday?


  My birthday was this past Monday, July 14th.

And I just wanted to say that I feel exactly the same way about birthdays, that they're a big deal because they're unique to you.  People think I'm weird when I get them something extra special for their birthday as opposed to on Christmas or something, but to me, it makes sense that way!  At Christmas, I'm getting gifts for a bunch of people.  But for your birthday, I can focus my time and thought (and money) on the perfect gift for YOU, because it's your day!  So you are not alone in feeling that way about birthdays.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may have missed this, but do you and your sister have a good relationship?  I know you said something about your family growing apart, but maybe she was just trying to spare you pain until she thought you would be "prepared" to take some of your dad's things?  That doesn't make it right, but maybe at least the intentions were good, you know?  Still, you're absolutely right that the choice about if/when you want your dad's things should be YOURS, not hers.  Yes, you're struggling with the loss, but you're still a grown woman who can make her own choices because that's how you were raised by OH YEAH your dad!  So it sounds like your dad would be proud of the way you handled the situation, and I hope you are able to take those things home soon.  Because even though your sister acts like having something to remind you of your dad is a bad thing somehow, I think in some ways it will be a comfort to have those things.  So sending hugs and love your way, and happy birthday in advance (even though I will probably say it again closer to the actual day!)


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jul 20, 2014)

@burghchick First of all, early happy birthday to you! Enjoy your day! x Second, I'm sorry you're going through a difficult time right now. I'm pretty sure your father will be watching you on your birthday. Good thing you and your sister sorted it out, though it wasn't that nice of her to not tell you anything... Also, great that you haven't bought much and nothing unnecessary! Keep going.


  I've ben MIA for the last few weeks - been busy with university and finally found a student's job. Nothing great but it's better than nothing. Haven't bought any MAC or something since the mid of June. Still not sure what to get from the Osbournes collection but it won't be that much. I'm still in love with the things I got from Alluring Aquatic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To the rest of you - I coudn't catch up on the whole thread but hugs to everyone who's struggeling and congrats to everyone who's doing a good job! x


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jul 20, 2014)

@burghchick, Happy Happy Birthday girlie, hope you have an awesome one! Secondly I've missed all you wonderful ladies. I really need to add Specktra as a fave on my phone or is there an app?  Lol I've been doing good on the low-buy. The last goods I've brought was Moody items. And as you guys know that was to treat myself for getting the new job. Ok, so 1 day I was channel surfing & saw QVC had a Too Faced segment,  so I picked up the better then sex twice mascara.  My friend did try to talk me out of it lol.  So how is everything & everyone?  I need to go back & read older posts.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 20, 2014)

I finally finished my inventory! I'm exhausted, that test really emptied my brain out yesterday - not sure how I did to be honest. 

  Anyway, here are my final numbers!! I've been doing a few things a night and I wanted to finish it tonight so I could start working through the products I don't like or are in "pending" on my Excel sheet. The below are just my totals, I have separate pages with more details. I am really surprised about the lip products, but that number is going to go down. I did swatches on paper for those and I could immediately tell which ones I no longer wear and just don't like. 

Makeup Inventory Totals Makeup Inventory Totals ProductQuantity ProductQuantityBB Cream3 Bronzer16Foundation10 Highlighter32Concealer1 Contor Palette1Powder3 Blush Powder93Setting Powder5 Blush Cream18Primer4 Blush Palette4Combo Palettes3   *Total Base Prod.**29* *Total Addt'l Face Products**164*          Makeup Inventory Totals Makeup Inventory Totals ProductQuantity ProductQuantityEyeliners18 Lipsticks90Bases26 Lipglosses77Brows2 Lip Crayons11Mascaras3  Colored Lip Balms29Single Eyeshadows109 Lip Liner10Small Palettes26   Eyeshadow Palettes21        *Total Eye Products**205* *Total Lip Products**217*
 

  I wanted to enter everything before tossing things to know exactly what's being tossed. I don't want to change my mind mid clean up and say, oh but this is nice. I need to stick to the list. 

  Anyways, I'm exhausted. Hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks good @mel33t. I need to do a spreadsheet, if I can figure out how lol.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 20, 2014)

Happy Early Birthday @burghchick! Be sure to treat yourself this year


----------



## Ajigglin (Jul 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thaks so much doll! I am "working through things"... slowly but surely! I feel things in a big way, so I don't expect that to be limited to only good feelings. But I am happy that I have been touched in my life in such beautiful ways to make me feel the loss. Once those traumatic feelings pass, I will have the wonderful memories to hold onto forever. We can all only hope to affect lives that way. What a testament to a life!  I'm so happy you've been doing so great! I think we all had each other a little worried during the AA fiasco! LOL But you have stepped up and moved forward... you are such an Angel for keeping everyone on track in here. I feel ok about taking some time off from time to time and know you all are in such good hands and take care of each other!


  You're back! Yay! [@]ChosenOne[/@], welcome to 30! [@]burghchick[/@], happy personal new year! This is going to be a hit and run situation. I just don't have the time/energy for Specktra these days, so I've been AWOL. I wanted to make sure to "see" my peoples, though. Low-buy has been a no-buy. Not one damn thing. 40+ days and counting. It's been effortless, for better or for worse, because I've got real life going on. Makeup is spiraling downward in terms of priorities. Maybe I've been cured of my addiction? Who knows. Anyway, I hope you all are well, truly. I love my low-buy chicks. Besos y abrazos!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 21, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I know many people don't like their birthday or don't think they're a big deal, but I have always thought they were special because they're unique to the person. It is hard to accept that just because I think that way others don't, but that's life. At least now I've gotten used to everyone's lack of interest and it won't be a surprise this year. But I will miss my phone call and card from my Dad.  I sent my sister a message and just asked her if she had some things for me. I told her that I was told she did. That was it. She replied and said she had them but she wasn't sure if I'd want them since they'd remind me of Dad. I wanted to say "well you should have told me that you had them and let me make that decision." But I didn't. I just said I did want them and asked her if she had some things for herself or if we should split up the things. So at least I was nice about it, I think.
> ...


  Happy belated Birthday!  It's nice to know that someone feels the same way about it.  I don't love getting older every year, but that will happen regardless, so I don't think it's a good reason to ignore a birthday.  I see them exactly like you do, more special to the specific person than a general holiday like Christmas.  Did you do something special for your Bday?  My sister and I have always been close, but we have been growing apart the past few years.  She seems to prefer spending time with her friends now.  It is sad, because although we're very different we always got along well and had things to talk about.  I would guess that she forgot about the things that my stepmom sent because she didn't think they were anything special.  They're little things like a blanket my Dad used when he slept on the couch, etc.  but to me, that will be a great thing to have.  I can wrap it around myself and think of my Dad hugging me.  My Dad and I were very close for awhile because I followed him when he moved to another state, and I lived with him my first year there.  We just had a different relationship.  The rest of my family is very unemotional, they only talk about things like TV shows. So that's probably why she doesn't think these "things" are important.  Plus she's older and no matter how old I get or what I've done, she acts like she knows better than I what I should do, etc.  I know it's part love and part habit, but it does get annoying at times.  She's lived her whole life in the same town, has been married since she was 21, and I've moved around the country by myself, put myself through college...  You get the idea, I'm sure. Thanks for the support and encouraging words. Maybe I should go to a therapist instead of posting here, but I very much appreciate the support here.  I hope I don't bother people when I post about the things that trigger me.  I did get through the day without buying anything, and I'm not feeling that urge to buy something anymore.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 21, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> PixieDancer said:
> 
> 
> > Thaks so much doll! I am "working through things"... slowly but surely! I feel things in a big way, so I don't expect that to be limited to only good feelings. But I am happy that I have been touched in my life in such beautiful ways to make me feel the loss. Once those traumatic feelings pass, I will have the wonderful memories to hold onto forever. We can all only hope to affect lives that way. What a testament to a life!  I'm so happy you've been doing so great! I think we all had each other a little worried during the AA fiasco! LOL But you have stepped up and moved forward... you are such an Angel for keeping everyone on track in here. I feel ok about taking some time off from time to time and know you all are in such good hands and take care of each other!
> ...


  Congrats on the No buy!  I hope the life things that are keeping you busy are good an continue.  It's so nice when you don't feel like buying anything and it's not a struggle. It's nice to hear that you're doing so well.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thanks for the support and encouraging words. Maybe I should go to a therapist instead of posting here, but I very much appreciate the support here. I hope I don't bother people when I post about the things that trigger me. I did get through the day without buying anything, and I'm not feeling that urge to buy something anymore.


  Hey, nothing wrong with going to a therapist, but I don't think anyone here minds giving you some extra support!  I think we have all aired some feelings from our personal lives at one point or another, or if we haven't yet, it's in the cards to happen in the future, you know?  I have found that the nice thing about specktra is that it's not just a forum, it's truly a _community_.  We are here for each other for better or for worse, for makeup or personal crises!  And for the record,  I don't think a blanket your dad used is a "little thing".  I would want to wrap myself in that too, if I were in your position.  Sounds like you and your sister are completely different people and she didn't intend to keep those things from you, but it certainly would've been nice if she had remembered to mention it!  I hope they are in your possession soon and that they bring you some peace and comfort.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I finally finished my inventory! I'm exhausted, that test really emptied my brain out yesterday - not sure how I did to be honest.   Anyway, here are my final numbers!! I've been doing a few things a night and I wanted to finish it tonight so I could start working through the products I don't like or are in "pending" on my Excel sheet. The below are just my totals, I have separate pages with more details. I am really surprised about the lip products, but that number is going to go down. I did swatches on paper for those and I could immediately tell which ones I no longer wear and just don't like.
> Makeup Inventory Totals Makeup Inventory Totals ProductQuantity ProductQuantityBB Cream3 Bronzer16Foundation10 Highlighter32Concealer1 Contor Palette1Powder3 Blush Powder93Setting Powder5 Blush Cream18Primer4 Blush Palette4Combo Palettes3   *Total Base Prod.**29* *Total Addt'l Face Products**164*          Makeup Inventory Totals Makeup Inventory Totals ProductQuantity ProductQuantityEyeliners18 Lipsticks90Bases26 Lipglosses77Brows2 Lip Crayons11Mascaras3  Colored Lip Balms29Single Eyeshadows109 Lip Liner10Small Palettes26   Eyeshadow Palettes21        *Total Eye Products**205* *Total Lip Products**217*
> I wanted to enter everything before tossing things to know exactly what's being tossed. I don't want to change my mind mid clean up and say, oh but this is nice. I need to stick to the list.   Anyways, I'm exhausted. Hope you all had a great weekend :drinks:


  Congrats on getting through your first exam! Will you start studying for the next one right away or will you take a break?  How long do u have to wait to get your test results?  And great job on the inventory!  I know that was time-consuming.  I will share my numbers, too, whenever I get mine counted.  I've got the odds and ends mostly counted.  I may hardly buy anything after I count mine!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I'm not sure if I passed, it was tough. I'm going to give myself two weeks to get rested and then start studying for the next one but I won't register for the next one until I know if I passed or not. 75 is passing and I might have passed, if I didn't I definitely got a 74-73.   Inventory was crazy time consuming. I think I started in late July? Granted I didn't do it everyday and for the past two weeks I didn't do any of it. What I love most is that since its on Google Drive I can easily look up color descriptions for es and lip products and find dupes, like a dupe matrix. I plan to add the color descriptions for blushes as well so that way my number can go down. I realized that I had way more lip products than I thought and it kind of grosses me out.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Inventory was crazy time consuming. I think I started in late July? Granted I didn't do it everyday and for the past two weeks I didn't do any of it. What I love most is that since its on Google Drive I can easily look up color descriptions for es and lip products and find dupes, like a dupe matrix. I plan to add the color descriptions for blushes as well so that way my number can go down. I realized that I had way more lip products than I thought and it kind of grosses me out.


  Crossing all the toes and fingers that you passed! Let us know!! 

  And your "grosses me out" comment made me laugh! I know that feeling all too well! The good old inventory shock! HeeHee Well at least you can get really analyze what your "wants" vs "needs" are. That was where it helped me the most!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm home! :cheer:  A happy belated birthday to ChosenOne, congrats to Ajigglin on her no-buy, and all the hugs for burghchick. And more hugs for all the rest of you!  :grouphug:  So I did a bit more shopping earlier today, downstate. Didn't buy a ton in the makeup department, just a clear brow gel from Sonia Kashuk (a need, as my clear Great Lash was starting to look quite gross, and I was in the market to try a new brow gel anyway), and a small makeup bag from Sephora to put in my handbag. Beauty-wise, I also hauled OPI's nail polish in Taupe-less Beach; a small bottle of Josie Maran Light Argan Oil; and a small Sebastian Shaper Plus hairspray to try out. I also did some swatching in Sephora, particularly of UD Naked Skin (mainly to remember what shade was my match; from the looks of things, I could wear either 0.5 or 1.0, though I think 1.0 is a better match for me) and a few of the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders (Ethereal Light, Mood Light, Diffused Light, and I can't remember if I swatched Dim Light or Luminous Light; I think it was Dim Light). I also got to see the Ambient Lighting Palette in the flesh. Pretty sure I'll be ordering that for my birthday pressie to myself. I was hoping to at least swatch some Becca stuff, but that particular Sephora didn't have any of the products, from what I could tell.  I also swatched some Urban Decay stuff -- mainly eyeliners, but also a few shadows -- at Ulta, along with the new NYX brow products. Didn't get to swatch any foundations at the MAC counter, as I hauled some other things in other places and took a lot of time, and ended up in a bit of a rush to get out of there. Sigh. Another time. (Still pretty confident in my potential matches, though.)  As for the products I brought with me, I used almost everything. I also ended up packing my NARS eyeshadow primer at the last minute and used that today in lieu of my UDPP. Other than UDPP, I didn't use Tough as Taupe (more on this in a sec) or my blue Prestige eyeliner. I probably would have been okay not bringing any cream eyeshadows at all, just eyeliners and mascara.  Anyhoo. Tough as Taupe. While I got it going again a little bit a week ago, I'm beginning to question whether or not I want to repurchase, and I'm thinking I won't be. I love the colour, great if you just want a simple eye look (liner optional). The drying up is a bit annoying, though. On the other hand, my MAC paint pots are still creamy as ever. Hrm.  In other news: anyone who has said UD Sidecar and MAC All That Glitters were dupes of each other were lying. They're nothing alike. Sidecar is a good bit darker, and a bit more brown(ish?). Anyone know of any better dupes?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning   I found this article that I read on my commute. I know its going to help me with my stash and I thought it would help you guys too.    http://www.sandraschair.com/articles/help-me-how-do-i-declutter-my-massive-makeup-stash  My no buy completely backfired. So I have to think of a new plan on how to do this and get this makeup habit under control. I think I'm going to stay out of Enabler-ville for a while, lol


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ladies I have a confession......I fell off the band wagon big style yesterday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I damaged my iphone when in Kenya (somehow got liquid under the screen even though it was in a dry camera bag!) I took it to the apple shop to be looked at yesterday whilst I was working in London, I was ready to pay for a repair. To my surprise I got given a new iphone under warrenty because none of the senors for liquid damage on the phone were triggered.

  Happy days.....except I then had spare time in my lunch hour and unexpected free cash to burn and wandered into John Lewis department store on Oxford street, instead of going back to work like a good girl.

  I ended up being very naughty!

  I got the new Bobbi Brown sand palette from the sand and surf collection and one of the sheer lip colours from the collection too.

  I found the lipstick queen counter and had a chance for the first time to swatch (normally I purchase slight unseen online from spacenk) this resulted in me picking up one of the velvet rope lipsticks in Party Pink.

  I paid for the lipstick queen lippie at the nars counter which was a mistake! I got a sample of sheer glow foundation to try at home which was lovely and I decided to pick up a yachiyo brush, as I only have one, I use it every day and I wish I had another, except on the way to the till I discovered the narsisst palette which we have had a restock of, so I couldn't leave it behind.

  To turn my shopping day from bad to worse I also ordered the bobbi brown nude on nude ltd edition palette from the online store.

  I failed no buy July....I feel a tad guilty as I haven't done my half year inventory yet either.

  I feel better for confessing....I managed to avoid making a sephora and space nk order this morning and I am hoping to regain control over the next couple of days. On the plus point i didn't drop any more on drug store products in July so far, so this haul hasn't hurt my wallet because I didn't waste money on stuff that gets used once and tossed.

  For august I am going to try to choose a new challenge to complete which helps me focus on using up a couple of lip products which are nearly done and rotate through other items in my stash. 

  I also have some bits and pieces to sell on ebay now I am back from my holiday!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning   I found this article that I read on my commute. I know its going to help me with my stash and I thought it would help you guys too.    http://www.sandraschair.com/articles/help-me-how-do-i-declutter-my-massive-makeup-stash  My no buy completely backfired. So I have to think of a new plan on how to do this and get this makeup habit under control. I think I'm going to stay out of Enabler-ville for a while, lol


  No buys usually don't work for me - I low buy. That way I don't go nuts. Or maybe have something in mind you're waiting for - I started to buy Flat Out Fabulous the other day and said wait, all these collections coming out, would I rather get this or one of those lipsticks? That helped me walk away.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning   I found this article that I read on my commute. I know its going to help me with my stash and I thought it would help you guys too.    http://www.sandraschair.com/articles/help-me-how-do-i-declutter-my-massive-makeup-stash  My no buy completely backfired. So I have to think of a new plan on how to do this and get this makeup habit under control. I think I'm going to stay out of Enabler-ville for a while, lol


  I wouldn't do well on a low-buy, either. The idea that I absolutely couldn't do something would make me so anxious I'd end up doing it. A low-buy is much easier.  I smoked for many years and quit several times.  I couldn't do it cold turkey, I would tell myself to see how long I could go before a bought a new pack (I only bought 1 pack at a time).  That worked for me. Everyone is different.  You'll find what works for you once you figure out what doesn't work.  For me it's helping to figure out why I buy things so I can figure out what's a true need, what's a habit, and when it's something emotional.  At least then it's an informed decision for me. Now I'm going to go read the article that you linked.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 22, 2014)

I found I could do a no-buy for that first four months, but I when I fell off the wagon, I _really_ fell off the wagon. I think the low-buy is working a bit better for me (not as anxious as with a no-buy, as @burghchick, you mentioned!)  and if I do buy something I don't have the sense of.... well, eff it and just continue to spend, spend, spend into oblivion. I'm also making an effort with the low-buy to use some of my stash before I pull the trigger - like I'm not allowing myself to buy the TF$ Nude Dip until I get more use out of my 3 Naked palettes (I've used a combo of 2 and 3 with other singles this past week or so), The Nudes by Maybelline (impulsive buy during a points promotion - still haven't even touched) and the Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral Matte (used once) palette.   Luckily, Nude Dip hasn't become available yet on Nordstrom.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> My no buy completely backfired. So I have to think of a new plan on how to do this and get this makeup habit under control. I think I'm going to stay out of Enabler-ville for a while, lol


  Whatever you have to do to get back on track, do it! We're here for you. :hug:  





charlotte366 said:


> I failed no buy July....I feel a tad guilty as I haven't done my half year inventory yet either.


  Don't feel guilty; you'll only make it worse, IMO. You had a moment; you can still bounce back. Just remember to actually use what you've purchased.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 22, 2014)

@burghchick you are such a wonderful person and it breaks my heart that you don't have the relationship with your family that you want.. I think you're on the right track with trying to make friends to fill that space in your life rather than continuing to let yourself be frustrated and disappointed by your family. Please let us know when your birthday is so we can celebrate with you!

@Ajigglin it's great to see you! 40+ days is fantastic.. I feel so inspired hearing that!

  There are way too many posts to quote.. but for those of you who have fallen off the wagon, I hope you find your strength and are able to get to where you'd like to be soon! And for those of you that are doing well, that's awesome!

  I had a pretty good week overall. The only things I bought were a new set of yoga clothes and a towel (partially purchased with a gift card yay!) so I have 2 sets to alternate rather than trying to hand wash the one I had every day. My aerials classes are on a break until the fall so I started up my yoga membership again and I'm trying to see how many days I can go in a month.. So far I'm at 4/4. I haven't worn very much makeup this week and I also haven't been tracking anything on myfitnesspal.. which were part of my goals for the week so I didn't meet those. I feel like my emotional eating/shopping impulses were a lot less than last week though, partly because things in my personal life have been better and partly because I've been keeping busy with yoga and making plans with friends.

  I was thinking about goals for the final week of July and I decided that I'm only going to have two: 1) Use that Peach Blossom lipstick up.. finally! I think I only have about a week left. 2) Wear eyes/cheeks/lips makeup every day. I'm going to let myself have kind of a freebie week and play around with my stash without any set goals.. It'll be a perfect last week of No Buy July!

  Now.. There are about 10 items on my "wishlist" from Sephora.. I haven't decided what I want to do about it yet. I want to try some of the new things that have come out but I also don't want to do a huge haul.. and especially not with ANR and AW collections coming up. Also I know I'm probably going to want at least one of the holiday sets that usually come out! And the VIB sale is in November too.. Anyone have any thoughts? How are you dealing with the "wishlist bloat"? Lol..


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 22, 2014)

I bought the first makeup I've bought in a while. I only brought one eyeshadow palette with me and it's my favorite shadow, so I didn't want to use it all up! I picked up two Wet n Wild eight pan palettes for $5 each. I don't feel too bad about it because (at least right now) I actually needed it. I was tired of using the same three colors.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I bought the first makeup I've bought in a while. I only brought one eyeshadow palette with me and it's my favorite shadow, so I didn't want to use it all up! I picked up two Wet n Wild eight pan palettes for $5 each. I don't feel too bad about it because (at least right now) I actually needed it. I was tired of using the same three colors.


  Three eyeshadows would be hard! I am trying very hard to use up about 5-6 colours and even then it is hard to stick to them!

  Anyway, it has been a while. Since about the end of April I have purchased a few nail polish (5?), one half sized lip gloss, one half price drug store lippie, and some skincare (100% pure and eminence) on a good discount in the USA for the winter. I was interested in the new Sephora lip set, but I bought both last year and with the repeats I just finally put it back.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Books! Now we are talking! The Life of Pi is a great book, as is the Eyre series by Jasper Fforde (Sort of an alternative reality England where books are very important, it is funny!, I am actually re-reading them). Any books by LM Montgomery (Anne of Green Gables). She also wrote a series of short stories, including ghost stories! I read A Year in Provence (P. Mayle) this year and LOVED it. Hilarious, light and uplifting. Sunshine Sketches of a Little Town by Stephen Leacock is very funny, and I believe free for e-readers on gutenberg. A friend lent this to me and it is sitting on my shelf now! I may have to watch it this weekend, thank you!  Good job, way to commit! I don't have as much as most people here, but starting to feel like I should do an inventory myself.   I hear ya! I was on a no buy May-June because of life. Since then, only a few nail polish and one drug store lipstick on half price. Even when I went in to get my Sephora birthday gift, I bought a purchase a friend wanted for her rather than something for myself. I did recently order a bunch of skincare to a parcel holding place for my trip down to the USA in august, but I will need those, especially come winter. I guess I did break down and put one half sized lip gloss from 100% pure in with that order   Three eyeshadows would be hard! I am trying very hard to use up about 5-6 colours and even then it is hard to stick to them!  Anyway, it has been a while. Since about the end of April I have purchased a few nail polish (5?), one half sized lip gloss, one half price drug store lippie, and some skincare (100% pure and eminence) on a good discount in the USA for the winter. I was interested in the new Sephora lip set, but I bought both last year and with the repeats I just finally put it back.


  What made it worse was that they honestly sucked. It was a Lancome GWP palette and it was just bad. I have a Clinique one too but like I said, favorite shadow and I'm  just not ready to let it go yet.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What made it worse was that they honestly sucked. It was a Lancome GWP palette and it was just bad. I have a Clinique one too but like I said, favorite shadow and I'm just not ready to let it go yet.


Lancome can do that sometimes! A lot of what I am trying to use up are the smaller GWP's. It is hard being torn between using them up and hoarding them  I am still trying to hold myself to the use 2 up buy one, which pushes me a bit. Started working hard to use up my smaller liquid bronzers before fall/winter hits (e.g. I have a teeny tiny one from the Benefit advent calendar etc. So cute!)


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

So I watched a few of Pinksofoxys videos last night. She was the one who started the whole "Make-out 2013" as far as I know and I know she had some good tips. She made a list that reduces her stash to her ideal numbers and I did the same. It looks like I've got my weekend cut out for me! I want to drastically cut foundations, eyeshadows, and lip products.  I don't think the other things will be too bad, like cutting 18 eyeliners to five and going from 16 bronzers to 10 bronzers. Blushes are another story...   How do you guys go about sorting your stash and committing to getting rid of things. I'm nervous I'm going to say "Oh but I'll use it" , when in reality, I won't.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> How do you guys go about sorting your stash and committing to getting rid of things. I'm nervous I'm going to say "Oh but I'll use it" , when in reality, I won't.


  If I never used it, it goes straight away, If I haven't reached for in 3 months it goes unless its because its a seasonal shade etc. I also where I have dupes compare formulas, deciding only to keep the best performing or most flattering.

  I try to avoid making descisions based on the brand or the cost, if it works and gets used it stays. If it doesn't work or doesn't get enough love then it goes. The one area I really struggle to reduce is my blush stash - emotionally attached to those babies!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Books! Now we are talking! The Life of Pi is a great book, as is the Eyre series by Jasper Fforde (Sort of an alternative reality England where books are very important, it is funny!, I am actually re-reading them). Any books by LM Montgomery (Anne of Green Gables). She also wrote a series of short stories, including ghost stories! I read A Year in Provence (P. Mayle) this year and LOVED it. Hilarious, light and uplifting. Sunshine Sketches of a Little Town by Stephen Leacock is very funny, and I believe free for e-readers on gutenberg.
> *A friend lent this to me and it is sitting on my shelf now! I may have to watch it this weekend, thank you!*
> 
> Good job, way to commit! I don't have as much as most people here, but starting to feel like I should do an inventory myself.
> ...


  You so should, it's a wonderful film! I recently bought a new copy of Anne of Green Gables about 2 weeks ago since I hadn't read it since middle school and plan on starting that this weekend!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I watched a few of Pinksofoxys videos last night. She was the one who started the whole "Make-out 2013" as far as I know and I know she had some good tips. She made a list that reduces her stash to her ideal numbers and I did the same. It looks like I've got my weekend cut out for me! I want to drastically cut foundations, eyeshadows, and lip products.  I don't think the other things will be too bad, like cutting 18 eyeliners to five and going from 16 bronzers to 10 bronzers. Blushes are another story...   How do you guys go about sorting your stash and committing to getting rid of things. I'm nervous I'm going to say "Oh but I'll use it" , when in reality, I won't.


  Does your inventory include drugstore items or is it just high end?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Does your inventory include drugstore items or is it just high end?


  I'd say its a healthy mix. I don't think that cost and quality are the same thing. For example, I don't like Chanel e/s quads and I think MAC or MUG makes better e/s. I do think its hard to find a good drugstore blush though, that's the only thing that doesn't have a bit of drugstore thrown in. Lip products are a lot of drugstore too.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > Does your inventory include drugstore items or is it just high end?
> ...


Couldn't agree more about cost/quality.

  I could inventory my med-high end makeup and it would be ridiculous, but if I added in drugstore items too, forget it.  I did go through my collection and sell some items.  I was able to sell high end items that I have a cheaper dupe for b/c it's not important for me to have the name, just the color and staying power.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You so should, it's a wonderful film! I recently bought a new copy of Anne of Green Gables about 2 weeks ago since I hadn't read it since middle school and plan on starting that this weekend!


 
  I will then! You will love the book! Do you have an e-reader?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 23, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Books! Now we are talking! The Life of Pi is a great book, as is the Eyre series by Jasper Fforde (Sort of an alternative reality England where books are very important, it is funny!, I am actually re-reading them). Any books by LM Montgomery (Anne of Green Gables). She also wrote a series of short stories, including ghost stories! I read A Year in Provence (P. Mayle) this year and LOVED it. Hilarious, light and uplifting. Sunshine Sketches of a Little Town by Stephen Leacock is very funny, and I believe free for e-readers on gutenberg.


  I'm pretty sure _Anne of Green Gables_ was the first chapter book I ever read. I read it for the first time when I was around eight. Overall, I've read it three times and the other seven books in the series twice. Lucy Maud Montgomery will always be one of my favourite authors.  





mel33t said:


> How do you guys go about sorting your stash and committing to getting rid of things. I'm nervous I'm going to say "Oh but I'll use it" , when in reality, I won't.


  Most things were easy for me. Either the quality sucked, or I didn't love the product, or a particular colour didn't suit me.  When I set aside my Sleek palettes to be swapped or sold, I had to come to terms with the fact that with my Ultra Mattes Darks palette, the quality wasn't always there, despite the fact I like many of the colours in it, and that although I love the colours in the Bad Girl palette, I just don't use it enough to keep in my stash. With those I had to be even more brutally honest than usual.  With UD Smoked and Naked 1, I had to use those exclusively for a month each to decide. With Smoked, I chose to keep it because I fell back in love with it and remembered why I bought it in the first place (loads of neutrals with pops of colour, travel-friendly). With Naked 1, it was a little harder, and now that I'm typing this out, I'm beginning to question if listing it for swap or sale was a good idea. I do like some of the colours in it but at the same time, there are those in it I would never use (namely Half Baked, Gunmetal, Creep, and Toasted (pretty in the pan but doesn't suit my skintone, IMO). Argh!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> I will then! You will love the book! Do you have an e-reader?


  I remember enjoying it when I was younger! I don't, I've thought about it but I guess I'm just a little old school in the book department because almost nothing makes me happier than the smell of a new book or the sound the spine makes when you open it for the first time. I do use the Kindle app on my phone from time to time when I'm in a situation where I have to be waiting for something and really like that, but I don't think I'm ready to make the e-reader jump just yet. lol


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I remember enjoying it when I was younger! I don't, I've thought about it but I guess I'm just a little old school in the book department because almost nothing makes me happier than the smell of a new book or the sound the spine makes when you open it for the first time. I do use the Kindle app on my phone from time to time when I'm in a situation where I have to be waiting for something and really like that, but I don't think I'm ready to make the e-reader jump just yet. lol


I hear you, I love books especially older ones! I use my reader for travelling, was just going to say there is a lot of her writing free online. Paper books are fabulous I agree.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> I hear you, I love books especially older ones! I use my reader for travelling, was just going to say there is a lot of her writing free online. Paper books are fabulous I agree.


  I might download one or two to that phone app and start one while I'm waiting on my car to be repaired on Saturday.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 24, 2014)

I finally finished a much needed update of my inventory and numbers.. my stash almost doubled in size in 6 months from 83 items to 147.. that's 64 things I've added this year (so far). If they were minis in sets I counted each item as one item so actual purchases are around 50. The total amount all of this is worth is $3200.. This is also not including everything I've downsized that didn't work for me or had expired.

  I'm not sure what my monthly goals for after my July No Buy will be.. but I need to make sure I don't lose sight of the big picture again.

  Goal 1: Update inventory EVERY time, within a week of the purchase.
  Goal 2: Focus on using up items. I'll be doing a Project Pan for the rest of the year. I'll still allow myself to use all of my other things though.. I just want to move some stuff out and make sure I've used it.
  Goal 3: Purchase 25 items MAX from July-December 2014. That's half of what I purchased from January-June so I should be able to stick to it! Since July was a No Buy month, I have 5 items per month that I can purchase.

  If anyone sees me flying off the handle again.. please please give me a reality check. I won't be offended by a little tough love from you ladies and I could definitely use it.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I finally finished a much needed update of my inventory and numbers.. my stash almost doubled in size in 6 months from 83 items to 147.. that's 64 things I've added this year (so far). If they were minis in sets I counted each item as one item so actual purchases are around 50. The total amount all of this is worth is $3200.. This is also not including everything I've downsized that didn't work for me or had expired.  I'm not sure what my monthly goals for after my July No Buy will be.. but I need to make sure I don't lose sight of the big picture again.  Goal 1: Update inventory EVERY time, within a week of the purchase. Goal 2: Focus on using up items. I'll be doing a Project Pan for the rest of the year. I'll still allow myself to use all of my other things though.. I just want to move some stuff out and make sure I've used it. Goal 3: Purchase 25 items MAX from July-December 2014. That's half of what I purchased from January-June so I should be able to stick to it! Since July was a No Buy month, I have 5 items per month that I can purchase.  If anyone sees me flying off the handle again.. please please give me a reality check. I won't be offended by a little tough love from you ladies and I could definitely use it.


  I think the allowing yourself a maximum is a good amount. Especially now that you're more aware of what's going on.  You have to remember that this past month and June you really did an amazing job at this, you can't loom backwards. The fact that you made it through a no-buy or practically are through with it, is an amazing accomplishment in and of itself. You should be proud of yourself.   Just be careful with the wish list. I have one constantly and I find that I take more stuff off the list than I actually buy. Either because there's a dupe or its just hyped. And that's what a lot of this is, its being able to say no to the hype. I falter (clearly) but I think the first step is being aware and trying to fix it, and you're well on your way lady    Keep up the amazing work!! We're here for you!!  :nanas:


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually think part of the problem is that I wasn't harsh enough with myself. If I slipped up, I'd just kind of reassess and keep going.. which is great to a point but not if it allows me to continue to make excuses for myself! The bottom line is I have an idea of what kind of consumer I want to be and I haven't been living up to it. I need to find the right balance of being aware of my habits and working to change them but not feeling guilty about them. July has been a great start to all of that and I'm looking forward to keeping the momentum going! Thanks for the support!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I finally finished a much needed update of my inventory and numbers.. my stash almost doubled in size in 6 months from 83 items to 147.. that's 64 things I've added this year (so far). If they were minis in sets I counted each item as one item so actual purchases are around 50. The total amount all of this is worth is $3200.. This is also not including everything I've downsized that didn't work for me or had expired.  I'm not sure what my monthly goals for after my July No Buy will be.. but I need to make sure I don't lose sight of the big picture again.  Goal 1: Update inventory EVERY time, within a week of the purchase. Goal 2: Focus on using up items. I'll be doing a Project Pan for the rest of the year. I'll still allow myself to use all of my other things though.. I just want to move some stuff out and make sure I've used it. Goal 3: Purchase 25 items MAX from July-December 2014. That's half of what I purchased from January-June so I should be able to stick to it! Since July was a No Buy month, I have 5 items per month that I can purchase.  If anyone sees me flying off the handle again.. please please give me a reality check. I won't be offended by a little tough love from you ladies and I could definitely use it.


  A maximum amount is a good idea, especially now that you've gained self-awareness of your habits. And you've been doing so well with your no-buy this month! :cheer:  If you're someone who needs this sort of thing in plain sight, you can write these long-term goals down and stick them up near where you do your makeup. Then you're reminded of this often.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 24, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> If you're someone who needs this sort of thing in plain sight, you can write these long-term goals down and stick them up near where you do your makeup. Then you're reminded of this often.


  Thanks Shelly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should write out my goals somewhere I'd see them every day. Yesterday I pulled out my muji drawers to put back on my desk so I could see everything again. I have a 5 drawer and a 2 drawer and they're both pretty packed so that's a great visual reminder too!


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > My no buy completely backfired. So I have to think of a new plan on how to do this and get this makeup habit under control. I think I'm going to stay out of Enabler-ville for a while, lol
> ...


  No-buys are like dieting for me, except with makeup.  If I deny myself for too long, eventually I end up bingeing in a major way.  Low-buys are definitely the way to go for me.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Every time it comes to the toast, and his brother says "...the richest man in town", I instantly tear up.  Without fail.  Because the meaning of that always hits home for me and touches my heart so deeply.  I'm tearing up right now having typed that.     Hope it went well so it's behind you and best wishes for the remaining exams.  I spent my college years studying towards a B.S. in Accounting.  My first day in an accounting firm, I knew I didn't want to be an accountant.     I don't think I've ever seen it from start to finish - only snippets.  If I ever do sit through it from the beginning it'll jog my memory.  I do remember having a crush on Cary Elwes.     No-buys are like dieting for me, except with makeup.  If I deny myself for too long, eventually I end up bingeing in a major way.  Low-buys are definitely the way to go for me.


  I tear up at that point too! Its such a great movie and has really helped me through tough times in my life.   Yeah, the no buy thing was like the no carb diet for me. I lasted a day.  " Is butter a carb?" "Yes!"


----------



## lyseD (Jul 25, 2014)

Off topic but does anyone have Antique Diamond paint pot?

  Some swatches on line look green others grey. Temptalia grouped it with shades she called pewter.

  I could really use a grey-ish paint pot but wouldn't use a green all that often.

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 25, 2014)

Today I wore my Hourglass Mineral Veil primer, NARS Sheer Matte foundation, Hourglass Ethereal to set and Luminous to highlight. On my cheeks I wore Mood Exposure by Hourglass. Eyes I did a three toned look with the gold color from the NARS Kauai duo on the inner third and the purple on the outer corner, with MAC Silver Sun in the middle.. I used them wet so they were super metallic! Plus lots of mascara and just a lavender lipgloss. Loved how it came out! All things I've purchased this year and all holy grail status now. So as much as I can be critical of my spending, you'd have to pry these items out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 25, 2014)

I keep falling off the low-buy wagon. I guess I'm happy I found stuff from Milani at Wally World I couldn't find last time I was in the States (Bella Rosa blush, Sweet Grapefruit gloss, and one of those rose highlighting blush things - I got the Amber one) and the three Maybelline Color Tattoos, but I always find these places always convince me to spend as much on cheap drugstore stuff when I could've just put it towards one TF$ Quad for instance. I'm not a label-whore or anything, but I always feel disgusted with myself after checking out at Target, Wal Mart or Shoppers. 


  I had a great day - Consult went well; and the gourmet burger with the fried egg was GOOD!, I scored a Butter London & Julep polish at Winners! - all that convinced me to splurge on a bunch of things at the store was cold, hard, unadulterated greed. And probably the stress of shopping and checking out in Wal Mart. I hate. hate, hate Wal Mart and always resolve afterwards never to return. Today was no different.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 25, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I keep falling off the low-buy wagon. I guess I'm happy I found stuff from Milani at Wally World I couldn't find last time I was in the States (Bella Rosa blush, Sweet Grapefruit gloss, and one of those rose highlighting blush things - I got the Amber one) and the three Maybelline Color Tattoos, but I always find these places always convince me to spend as much on cheap drugstore stuff when I could've just put it towards one TF$ Quad for instance. I'm not a label-whore or anything, but I always feel disgusted with myself after checking out at Target, Wal Mart or Shoppers.


  What would you use more, given the choice -- your drugstore finds, or any Tom Ford quad you've had your eye on? Are you sure you wouldn't feel the same disgust after plunking down the money for Tom Ford that you do when checking out at Target/Walmart/Shoppers?  





> I scored a Butter London & Julep polish at Winners! - all that convinced me to splurge on a bunch of things at the store was cold, hard, unadulterated greed. And probably the stress of shopping and checking out in Wal Mart. I hate. hate, hate Wal Mart and always resolve afterwards never to return. Today was no different.


  I feel you regarding Walmart. My local one is often very, very busy. Gah.  I avoid it as much as I can.  Anyhoo, take a second, think about this experience and see what you need to do now, to get yourself back on track. Maybe you need a visual reminder that you're on a low-buy, and to enjoy your current products, in a place where you'll see it every day. Maybe you need to be ruthless and avoid certain stores altogether for a while.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 26, 2014)

Today is declutter my stash day. Got my coffee and yogurt in me and now I'm ready.   Let's do this!!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 26, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I keep falling off the low-buy wagon. I guess I'm happy I found stuff from Milani at Wally World I couldn't find last time I was in the States (Bella Rosa blush, Sweet Grapefruit gloss, and one of those rose highlighting blush things - I got the Amber one) and the three Maybelline Color Tattoos, but I always find these places always convince me to spend as much on cheap drugstore stuff when I could've just put it towards one TF$ Quad for instance. I'm not a label-whore or anything, but I always feel disgusted with myself after checking out at Target, Wal Mart or Shoppers.    I had a great day - Consult went well; and the gourmet burger with the fried egg was GOOD!, I scored a Butter London & Julep polish at Winners! - all that convinced me to splurge on a bunch of things at the store was cold, hard, unadulterated greed. And probably the stress of shopping and checking out in Wal Mart. I hate. hate, hate Wal Mart and always resolve afterwards never to return. Today was no different.


  I think that's what gets people to buy the drugstore items, because they're cheaper so you can buy more (at least that's the reasoning) but it may not be better quality. Is there a way you can avoid going to those stores? I know I always seem to run out of something every week so the temptation is there, but I personally go to Target which by me is always poorly stocked in the makeup isle and the presentation looks bad so I just don't buy.   Wal-Mart is the worst. I agree with you there. Don't be so hard on yourself and greed is a very ugly word to use IMO. Have you tried going through your makeup yet and seeing what you have and playing around with it? That's helped me to stop making impulse buys. I'm still shopping, but I'm not buying three Cover girl lipsticks that just it around.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 26, 2014)

Some purging inspiration of sorts... http://allisonanderson.com/the-purge-lip-drawer-edition/  She's going to be going through her other stuff as well. :nod:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 26, 2014)

I actually really like that blogger.    But she also enables me when I watch her on YouTube!! Lol


----------



## ma146rina (Jul 26, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Off topic but does anyone have Antique Diamond paint pot?  Some swatches on line look green others grey. Temptalia grouped it with shades she called pewter.  I could really use a grey-ish paint pot but wouldn't use a green all that often.  Thanks for your help.


 I would call it a greyish green.it's def a muted color.but keep in mind it's not fully opaque.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 26, 2014)

I think I need to face a little reality when it comes to my MAC mineralized eye shadow singles... They are just so pretty to look at and I have several favorite looks with a couple of them, but overall I rarely reach for them. And I'm sure most of the looks I do use some of them for could easily be duplicated with normal eyeshadows. I just have the hardest time when I think of pulling 80% of them out of my collection and really letting them go. Maybe its because how pretty they are in their pans or remembering how much work I put into buying them (due to the LE hype)... I'm not really sure why it has me so nervous! All in all, I'm seriously considering rethinking my views on LE products in general. I think so many times I buy them, then even if they don't get used or live up to my expectations, the LIMITED EDITION status makes it THAT much harder to let it go.  As a little experiment, I've started focusing more on my perm items stash, and I'm finding that I feel more calm about using these items and really enjoying them... Probably because I'm not worried about loving it and using it up and not being able to replace it, or obsessing over how I'll get a backup... All that silliness we go through with LE. I don't feel like I've been missing out on great looks just because I have been shelving my LE products. For example, Lady Danger has replaced my LE red-orange fav and I adore it! AND the added bonus... If I find I'm not LOVING a perm product, I have NO issue with purging it from my stash. No stress, no worry about regret... None of that drama. Drama I don't need over makeup! So all this rambling... I think I'm going to take a good hard look at all the new LE stuff on my wish list and chuck a large portion of it. I'm going to shift my thinking. Perm = Tried & True Staple Status... Not how my mind has viewed it in the past. And Limited Edition doesn't always = something I have to have or I'm missing out! I need to readjust my brain and appreciate a product for being a great product. Not because of its supposed limited status! Wow... Sorry for getting all caught up in that! Just needed to get it down so I could really be forced to deal with the reality of this for myself!  If those MES's were perm... Most would already be gone! Or not even purchased in the first place. Huge reality check!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think I need to face a little reality when it comes to my MAC mineralized eye shadow singles... They are just so pretty to look at and I have several favorite looks with a couple of them, but overall I rarely reach for them. And I'm sure most of the looks I do use some of them for could easily be duplicated with normal eyeshadows. I just have the hardest time when I think of pulling 80% of them out of my collection and really letting them go. Maybe its because how pretty they are in their pans or remembering how much work I put into buying them (due to the LE hype)... I'm not really sure why it has me so nervous! All in all, I'm seriously considering rethinking my views on LE products in general. I think so many times I buy them, then even if they don't get used or live up to my expectations, the LIMITED EDITION status makes it THAT much harder to let it go.  As a little experiment, I've started focusing more on my perm items stash, and I'm finding that I feel more calm about using these items and really enjoying them... Probably because I'm not worried about loving it and using it up and not being able to replace it, or obsessing over how I'll get a backup... All that silliness we go through with LE. I don't feel like I've been missing out on great looks just because I have been shelving my LE products. For example, Lady Danger has replaced my LE red-orange fav and I adore it! AND the added bonus... If I find I'm not LOVING a perm product, I have NO issue with purging it from my stash. No stress, no worry about regret... None of that drama. Drama I don't need over makeup! So all this rambling... I think I'm going to take a good hard look at all the new LE stuff on my wish list and chuck a large portion of it. I'm going to shift my thinking. Perm = Tried & True Staple Status... Not how my mind has viewed it in the past. And Limited Edition doesn't always = something I have to have or I'm missing out! I need to readjust my brain and appreciate a product for being a great product. Not because of its supposed limited status! Wow... Sorry for getting all caught up in that! Just needed to get it down so I could really be forced to deal with the reality of this for myself!  If those MES's were perm... Most would already be gone! Or not even purchased in the first place. Huge reality check!


  I completely agree about the perm products.  Most of what I own is perm, maybe that's why I never got into the whole back up thing.  Plus I like to try new things, so I figure by the time I use something up, I'll be ready to try a new one.  And honestly, how many different shades can exist?  I'm pretty sure that most LE shades can be duped by something in the perm line. That said, I can't bring myself to use something that is really pretty.  I only have a couple of Mineralize e/s because I know I won't use them.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Today is declutter my stash day. Got my coffee and yogurt in me and now I'm ready.   Let's do this!!


  I hope it's going well!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I hope it's going well!


  I finished!! I feel like I tossed a lot, at least 50 products. There were some things I was unsure of and I plan to do another purge at the end of fall to see what procuts I used.   General question, what's the rule on back to MAC. Let's say I have a lipstick I used twice and is just ugly on me lol. Do I just cut off the product and take it back? I don't feel right posting lipsticks in the clearance bin even if they were only swatched. Powder products I'm okay with. I'm getting rid of 8 LE MSFs that I had to have.   h boy: Pixie I feel your pain and I will be doing the same thing. I need to reevaluate my fall collection wish list.   I'll poss my numbers soon for you guys


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think I need to face a little reality when it comes to my MAC mineralized eye shadow singles... They are just so pretty to look at and I have several favorite looks with a couple of them, but overall I rarely reach for them. And I'm sure most of the looks I do use some of them for could easily be duplicated with normal eyeshadows. I just have the hardest time when I think of pulling 80% of them out of my collection and really letting them go. Maybe its because how pretty they are in their pans or remembering how much work I put into buying them (due to the LE hype)... I'm not really sure why it has me so nervous! All in all, I'm seriously considering rethinking my views on LE products in general. I think so many times I buy them, then even if they don't get used or live up to my expectations, the LIMITED EDITION status makes it THAT much harder to let it go.  As a little experiment, I've started focusing more on my perm items stash, and I'm finding that I feel more calm about using these items and really enjoying them... Probably because I'm not worried about loving it and using it up and not being able to replace it, or obsessing over how I'll get a backup... All that silliness we go through with LE. I don't feel like I've been missing out on great looks just because I have been shelving my LE products. For example, Lady Danger has replaced my LE red-orange fav and I adore it! AND the added bonus... If I find I'm not LOVING a perm product, I have NO issue with purging it from my stash. No stress, no worry about regret... None of that drama. Drama I don't need over makeup! So all this rambling... I think I'm going to take a good hard look at all the new LE stuff on my wish list and chuck a large portion of it. I'm going to shift my thinking. Perm = Tried & True Staple Status... Not how my mind has viewed it in the past. And Limited Edition doesn't always = something I have to have or I'm missing out! I need to readjust my brain and appreciate a product for being a great product. Not because of its supposed limited status! Wow... Sorry for getting all caught up in that! Just needed to get it down so I could really be forced to deal with the reality of this for myself!  If those MES's were perm... Most would already be gone! Or not even purchased in the first place. Huge reality check!


  :cheer: :hug: You can dooooooo eeeeeeet!   Yeah, there is a lot of hype around LE stuff, particularly MAC LE stuff. It's even worse when you consider they put out a zillion LE collections a year. (Really wish they'd focus on expanding the permanent range. *cough*bringback&expandMatte2eyeshadows*cough*)  





mel33t said:


> I finished!! I feel like I tossed a lot, at least 50 products. There were some things I was unsure of and I plan to do another purge at the end of fall to see what procuts I used.


  Yay!  





> General question, what's the rule on back to MAC. Let's say I have a lipstick I used twice and is just ugly on me lol. Do I just cut off the product and take it back? I don't feel right posting lipsticks in the clearance bin even if they were only swatched. Powder products I'm okay with. I'm getting rid of 8 LE MSFs that I had to have.   h boy:


  There's a Back 2 MAC thread here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/112982/b2m-read-before-posting-questions-about-back-to-mac  I think sending back used and unfinished lippies for that is okay. I _think_. Don't hold me to that.  (I may end up doing the same for Instigator, eventually, if it's possible. While I love the colour, the matte finish is not very comfortable on my lips. edit: Aaaannnnnnd there goes a couple of MAC lippies off my wishlist!)


----------



## mel33t (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay, so here are my new figures! 
*I gave up a total of 88 items in my collection*. Some I've given to my mom, some will be B2M, some to friends, and then some were just too old or used so I tossed. That's insane. 

  I'm oddly feeling happy when I feel I should be feeling like I wasted money. But I don't and I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing. The most I got rid of were limited edition highlighters from MAC (9), Blush (?!?!? 11), eyeliners and bases (15), and lip products (37). 

  I'm really surprised I was able to let those highlighters and blushes go so easily. And there are more in my collection that moved to the "pending" category. 

  I'm happy I did this. I think I can get to the numbers of where a "normal for me" collection would be without feeling like I'll never be able to use any of these products. Obviously I've still got a ways to go. But I'm getting there.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, now I see more reason to do an inventory.  I was pulling out some lippies to put in an acrylic organizer, and I discovered I have 2 of MAC's Lickable lippies.  One that I've used and one brand new.  I had no idea I had 2.  I have a pretty good memory, especially for favorite colors, and I think this is the first time I've done this.  But of course I won't know unless I look through all of them!  One thing I can see is that bright pinks/fuschias are a favorite. Don't need more of those!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 27, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I feel you regarding Walmart. My local one is often very, very busy. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Amen! I mean... I'm no snob - I genuinely love drugstore and high-end equally. But it's kind of like blowing $100 at Forever 21 when you've just bought one nicer silk blouse at Aritzia or Anthropologie. I actually find Target - with it not taking off in Canada like they expected - is almost always uber-neat and tidy, brightly lit. They do tend IME though to take longer to get Seasonal drugstore stuff, though versus Shoppers. 

  I could give up Shoppers potentially, but really: I buy a lot there. Scripts? Shoppers. Higher end makeup? Shoppers. Greeting cards? Shoppers. It's so ubiquitous too; like if I want a Timmy Ho's Ice Capp, chances are they'll be a Shoppers across the street where I can run in and get something on the side. 

Thank you, though, mel33t on the second one! I think I'm just feeling a little annoyed with myself since I'd done really well for a couple of weeks and had the TF order as a reward and then I gave in. I need ladies, to go through my stash, but it really overwhelms me. I need to just take an afternoon to do it but everytime I've tried, I've given up after going through one category.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey girlies! I've been so busy lately, so that and the heat has wreaked absolute havoc on my skin.  I reached a tipping point when I went to Manchester comic con last weekend, I had to wear full makeup for my cosplay. Basically I broke out in the most awful spots id had in at least the last five years  I did a little googling about the estee lauder products I was using, double wear foundation, concealer and double wear light as well as the idealist pore serum, the whone lauder shebang. It appears that the lauder products, like a lot of other makeup and skincare, are deceptive: just because it says non comodegenic doesn't really mean much. I was certain then that the double wear formulation was giving me spots (you many remember I had trouble breaking out when I very first used it) so I knew that had to go.  Now my next phase is purely speculative. I had a look at the ingredients.  I was immediately drawn towards the silicone cyclopentasiloxane. It features in many shampoos, some of which I'd had very strong reactions like burning my scalp and back like pantene, so I'd avoid formulations I Knew bothered me. This was my best bet at an avoidance strategy, cutting out the cyclopentasiloxane: a large silicone molecule that makes a product slippery, it cannot be absorbed by the pores so sits on the skin giving it the appearance of a smooth plump look, but with no real benefit to the skin it's just an illusion.  Now online it was hard to get some proper back up for my cutting out quest. Paulas choice was a good place to read about ingredients, but it seems that the website is hating on essential oils and says that silicones are fine etc.  On the flipside are the mad hippy type bloggers where everything not natural is bad!  I started to go through my things, cyclopentasiloxane is in a lot of things I'm using on a daily basis. Dimethicone features heavily in.them too, but I kept products in my stash containing them for now. I boxed up my cyclopentasiloxane offenders, and took the plunge and ordered the rms beauty makeup id always wanted.  Atm I'm using dr hauschka skincare routine with lush creams and rms beauty makeup, though if om not leaving the house I don't wear makeup or spf cream.  It appears I may have also been using too many active products at once, like an acne treatment with a pore minimizer and a high spf.  To be honest even just cutting the lauder stuff out of my routine should be enough of an improvement in itself!  I won't be a slave to naturAl beauty but my aim.is too keep what I use as natural as possible for now.  I'll be posting again soon lamenting on the sheer scale of my beauty addiction, but for now I thought I'd share my little epiphany.  If any of you have any advice from personAl experience or could point me in the direction of some good blogs too id really appreciate it, as like I said I can't seem to find many points of view balanced between the whole naturAl vs. Chemical beauty scale.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 27, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> shellygrrl said:
> 
> 
> > I feel you regarding Walmart. My local one is often very, very busy. Gah.
> ...


I wonder if my Walmart has Hard Candy? I've never noticed.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 27, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> :cheer: :hug: You can dooooooo eeeeeeet!   Yeah, there is a lot of hype around LE stuff, particularly MAC LE stuff. It's even worse when you consider they put out a zillion LE collections a year. (Really wish they'd focus on expanding the permanent range. *cough*bringback&expandMatte2eyeshadows*cough*) Yay! There's a Back 2 MAC thread here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/112982/b2m-read-before-posting-questions-about-back-to-mac  I think sending back used and unfinished lippies for that is okay. I _think_. Don't hold me to that.  (I may end up doing the same for Instigator, eventually, if it's possible. While I love the colour, the matte finish is not very comfortable on my lips. edit: Aaaannnnnnd there goes a couple of MAC lippies off my wishlist!)


  OMG Matte2 eyeshadow expansion world be divine!! Yes! They could definitely stand an update and tweaking to the perm line!! I think that's why LE gets so much hype... It leads people to think if they want "new & trendy" they have to get LE. Instead of expanding the perm line w quality new products. It does seem they are getting better about adding some nice LE stuff to the perm line lately, so maybe they are realizing the need! Fingers crossed!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 27, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hey girlies! I've been so busy lately, so that and the heat has wreaked absolute havoc on my skin.  I reached a tipping point when I went to Manchester comic con last weekend, I had to wear full makeup for my cosplay. Basically I broke out in the most awful spots id had in at least the last five years  I did a little googling about the estee lauder products I was using, double wear foundation, concealer and double wear light as well as the idealist pore serum, the whone lauder shebang. It appears that the lauder products, like a lot of other makeup and skincare, are deceptive: just because it says non comodegenic doesn't really mean much. I was certain then that the double wear formulation was giving me spots (you many remember I had trouble breaking out when I very first used it) so I knew that had to go.  Now my next phase is purely speculative. I had a look at the ingredients.  I was immediately drawn towards the silicone cyclopentasiloxane. It features in many shampoos, some of which I'd had very strong reactions like burning my scalp and back like pantene, so I'd avoid formulations I Knew bothered me. This was my best bet at an avoidance strategy, cutting out the cyclopentasiloxane: a large silicone molecule that makes a product slippery, it cannot be absorbed by the pores so sits on the skin giving it the appearance of a smooth plump look, but with no real benefit to the skin it's just an illusion.  Now online it was hard to get some proper back up for my cutting out quest. Paulas choice was a good place to read about ingredients, but it seems that the website is hating on essential oils and says that silicones are fine etc.  On the flipside are the mad hippy type bloggers where everything not natural is bad!  I started to go through my things, cyclopentasiloxane is in a lot of things I'm using on a daily basis. Dimethicone features heavily in.them too, but I kept products in my stash containing them for now. I boxed up my cyclopentasiloxane offenders, and took the plunge and ordered the rms beauty makeup id always wanted.  Atm I'm using dr hauschka skincare routine with lush creams and rms beauty makeup, though if om not leaving the house I don't wear makeup or spf cream.  It appears I may have also been using too many active products at once, like an acne treatment with a pore minimizer and a high spf.  To be honest even just cutting the lauder stuff out of my routine should be enough of an improvement in itself!  I won't be a slave to naturAl beauty but my aim.is too keep what I use as natural as possible for now.  I'll be posting again soon lamenting on the sheer scale of my beauty addiction, but for now I thought I'd share my little epiphany.  If any of you have any advice from personAl experience or could point me in the direction of some good blogs too id really appreciate it, as like I said I can't seem to find many points of view balanced between the whole naturAl vs. Chemical beauty scale.


  Paula's Choice doesn't hate on essential oils per se (at least that's how I've been interpreting things). They're pointing out that various essential oils can irritate the skin or that they're allergens. (I think some essential oils have fragrance as well, which -- again -- many a person cannot tolerate in their skincare and cosmetics.) On the other hand, most people can tolerate silicones. Obviously, mileage varies. :nods: I think the other thing may be that there isn't a lot of scientific literature or study (if any at all) about the effects of essential oils and what they can do for the skin.  If you want some good blogs on ingredients and cosmetic formulation, I recommend:  * The Beauty Brains (thebeautybrains.com; run by two cosmetic scientists/formulators) * Personal Care Truth or Scare (personalcaretruth.com; run by two cosmetic formulators (at least one runs a small business selling her own stuff) with contributions from other cosmetic scientists and formulators, some with long-time industry experience. They cut through a lot of the scaremongering BS from advocacy groups but they don't knock natural ingredients either.) * Colin's Beauty Pages (colinsbeautypages.co.uk)  Another blog I like isn't run by a scientist but by someone interested in cosmetic science is Brightest Bulb in the Box (brightestbulbinthebox.com). Robyn, the owner, has several articles on there debunking beauty myths and, sometimes, gets into ingredient discussion, I believe. She's pretty neutral on natural vs. synthetic (intentional wording is intentional). And she's, IMO at least, funny.   One site that isn't a blog but is more of a compendium about ingredients is cosmetics-info.org; you can look up most ingredients there and find out what they're used for and get links to safety reviews. (It's US-based, but it also talks about and has links to EU findings.)  * * *  FOTD... * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (used as an undereye corrector, pre-foundation) * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery (brows) * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS ProPrime SPESB * MAC Eyeshadow - Woodwinked (all over the lid) * UD Eyeshadow - Suspect (from Naked 2; over the top, on the mobile lid) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Chickadee and Hipster (crease) * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla (browbone/blend out the edges) * e.l.f. Liner/Shadow Duo - Purple/Plum (liner on top lashline) * MAC Pigment - Violet (foiled with e.l.f. Mist and Set, on both lashlines) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * The Body Shop Honey Bronzer - Shade 02 * MAC MSF - Light Year * NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Nude Pink


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lyseD* 




I wonder if my Walmart has Hard Candy? I've never noticed.



  I have yet to be in a Wal Mart where they didn't have Hard Candy! How well stocked and how clean the display will be is a crapshoot., unfortunately.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks so much [@]shellygrrl[/@] I'll be sure to check those out


----------



## kanne (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone! I haven't been around specktra much lately. My low buy has been going really well and I'm not really feeling tempted at the moment. My current wishlist is:
  NARS Cruella lip pencil
  NARS duos in Charade, Kauai and Kalahari and
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette

  I'd like to pay my credit card off completely first however. 

  Other than that I'm working on finishing a few lipsticks - Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait, Revlon Moisture Renew in Soft Coral (long discontinued - one of the first lipsticks I ever bought), and Chanel RCS in Fetiche and Bonheur. I would repurchase Fetiche. Most of these are very close to being done, so I'm putting them on rotation until they are gone (will probably be before the end of August).


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, I haven't posted in here in forever!

  Hope everyone is doing well. I didn't fall off the wagon, I haven't bought a thing since he Haku brushes. Until yesterday, when I made a Clarins blush bargain on eBay.
  There's so much temptation everywhere, all the sales... I browse websites daily and have carts filled all over the place, but I'm staying strong. Didn't even spend my giftcards yet, I'm suprised about that myself, lol.
  I've also sold and swapped more stuff. Looking forward to a swap package with nude lippies, I know I'll get lots of use out of those.



mel33t said:


> Okay, so here are my new figures!
> *I gave up a total of 88 items in my collection*. Some I've given to my mom, some will be B2M, some to friends, and then some were just too old or used so I tossed. That's insane.
> 
> I'm oddly feeling happy when I feel I should be feeling like I wasted money. But I don't and I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing. The most I got rid of were limited edition highlighters from MAC (9), Blush (?!?!? 11), eyeliners and bases (15), and lip products (37).
> ...


  That is amazing! Congrats!
  I didn't keep track of the numbers, but I got rid of quite a bit of stuff too.

  The only list I keep on my phone right now is my wishlist, I revisit it every couple of days and update it, it helps to see all my lemmings in one place. Somehow makes it easier to talk myself out of stuff, as well as planning ahead when and where to buy what, which prevents impulse buys since I have an overview of the things I want to save for.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 28, 2014)

Last week went by so fast! I can't believe it's almost August.. only a few days left of No Buy July and I'm holding out strong. If I bought something in the last 3 days it would just be too ridiculous so I know I'm not going to!

*Update:*

  The only things I bought were Sharpies for marking my progress for Project Pan and some hair elastics because my stash is getting low from them breaking or stretching out.. that was about $10 so yay! I went to the drugstore multiple times and didn't give in to temptation in the beauty aisles. Major win! I did spend more money on going out than I usually would but I'm okay with that. I had a great time and I got to do some really fun makeup looks over the weekend. I've already posted my Friday night look but on Saturday night I wore Lorelei eyeshadow with Rose and Melon pigments.. really like how that turned out too.

  As for my goals for the final week of No Buy July, I wore makeup probably 5/7 days so I'm happy with that and I'm soo close to finishing that %$*% Peach Blossom lipstick it hurts.. lol. One side is down to the edge of the plastic so one or two more days and I'll be done with it! I will definitely get it again but not until some others are used up. I'm taking a break from the weekly goals now and just exploring my stash again/focusing on Project Pan!
*Future plans:*


_Project Pan_ - I picked 20 items (10 makeup and 10 others like skincare, body care, haircare) and will be focusing on them for the next 6 months. If I use up something I'm going to replace it with something from the same category. If I use up the last item in a category I can obviously buy a replacement if needed. My goal is to get to a place where I buy something to replace an item when I have less than 1/4 left. I should still be able to find things on sale that way but not keep too much extra "stock" ahead of time.. since, you know, I'm not a department store.

_Ye Old Lipsticks_ - I made a list on my phone of all my lipsticks and their manufacture date (using Check Cosmetic: http://checkcosmetic.net/) and I'm going to work down the list focusing on using up the oldest first. The oldest one by more than a year is Chanel Boy (manufactured May 2011 - over 3 years ago - and has been open for more than 2 years now - the suggested date is 18 months after opening). It's probably past its prime.. I'm one of those people that like to stick to expiration dates for cream or liquid products so it needs to get used up.

_Sephora/Wishlist_ - I discovered today that I'm about $150 from making VIB Rouge this year! Crazy how fast it all adds up.. I've been debating getting some non-makeup items on my list to bump myself up and then take advantage of the Sephora 4x the points event in a couple weeks. I'd just pick one makeup item and maybe some skincare or something to total the $50 so I can get some extra points and the gift. I was planning on grabbing some things anyway and this seems like a good way to take advantage of the perks. I have some time to think about this plan since I can't buy anything until Friday anyway!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, I haven't posted in here in forever!  Hope everyone is doing well. I didn't fall off the wagon, I haven't bought a thing since he Haku brushes. Until yesterday, when I made a Clarins blush bargain on eBay. There's so much temptation everywhere, all the sales... I browse websites daily and have carts filled all over the place, but I'm staying strong. Didn't even spend my giftcards yet, I'm suprised about that myself, lol. I've also sold and swapped more stuff. Looking forward to a swap package with nude lippies, I know I'll get lots of use out of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good to see you, Naynadine!  Glad to hear that you're doing well.  It's been quiet on Specktra lately so you haven't missed much.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Last week went by so fast! I can't believe it's almost August.. only a few days left of No Buy July and I'm holding out strong. If I bought something in the last 3 days it would just be too ridiculous so I know I'm not going to!  *Update:*  The only things I bought were Sharpies for marking my progress for Project Pan and some hair elastics because my stash is getting low from them breaking or stretching out.. that was about $10 so yay! I went to the drugstore multiple times and didn't give in to temptation in the beauty aisles. Major win! I did spend more money on going out than I usually would but I'm okay with that. I had a great time and I got to do some really fun makeup looks over the weekend. I've already posted my Friday night look but on Saturday night I wore Lorelei eyeshadow with Rose and Melon pigments.. really like how that turned out too.  As for my goals for the final week of No Buy July, I wore makeup probably 5/7 days so I'm happy with that and I'm soo close to finishing that %$*% Peach Blossom lipstick it hurts.. lol. One side is down to the edge of the plastic so one or two more days and I'll be done with it! I will definitely get it again but not until some others are used up. I'm taking a break from the weekly goals now and just exploring my stash again/focusing on Project Pan!  *Future plans:* _Project Pan_ - I picked 20 items (10 makeup and 10 others like skincare, body care, haircare) and will be focusing on them for the next 6 months. If I use up something I'm going to replace it with something from the same category. If I use up the last item in a category I can obviously buy a replacement if needed. My goal is to get to a place where I buy something to replace an item when I have less than 1/4 left. I should still be able to find things on sale that way but not keep too much extra "stock" ahead of time.. since, you know, I'm not a department store.  _Ye Old Lipsticks_ - I made a list on my phone of all my lipsticks and their manufacture date (using Check Cosmetic: http://checkcosmetic.net/) and I'm going to work down the list focusing on using up the oldest first. The oldest one by more than a year is Chanel Boy (manufactured May 2011 - over 3 years ago - and has been open for more than 2 years now - the suggested date is 18 months after opening). It's probably past its prime.. I'm one of those people that like to stick to expiration dates for cream or liquid products so it needs to get used up.  _Sephora/Wishlist_ - I discovered today that I'm about $150 from making VIB Rouge this year! Crazy how fast it all adds up.. I've been debating getting some non-makeup items on my list to bump myself up and then take advantage of the Sephora 4x the points event in a couple weeks. I'd just pick one makeup item and maybe some skincare or something to total the $50 so I can get some extra points and the gift. I was planning on grabbing some things anyway and this seems like a good way to take advantage of the perks. I have some time to think about this plan since I can't buy anything until Friday anyway!


  What is this Sephora points special?  Or when is it? I've tried to change my email address for them but it doesn't seem to stick. Of course, that could be a good thing! Good to know about that web site for expiration dates. I have lippies that are over 6 years old.  I can't bring myself to B2M them unless they're almost gone.  Thankfully I have at least 5 right now that are almost gone and I'm putting them all in my purse to use whenever I'm out.  Most of them are perms so I don't feel like I need to "ration" them. Congrats on doing so well with your No Buy!  You made me think about when I last bought make up.  I was about to get excited thinking it was Moody Blooms but then I remembered I bought 2 things at Macy's a few weeks ago.  But that's been it this month!  And nothing else until A Novel Romance.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Congrats on doing so well with your No Buy! You made me think about when I last bought make up. I was about to get excited thinking it was Moody Blooms but then I remembered I bought 2 things at Macy's a few weeks ago. But that's been it this month! And nothing else until A Novel Romance.


  Sephora VIB Rouge Reception (Canada): http://thefantasia.com/sephora-vib-rouge-reception-event-canada-2-4x-points-beauty-insider-celebration/

Not sure when the US date is, but it might be listed in the Sephora thread!
  Don't want to enable anyone so I've put the points info under a spoiler!
  Thanks for the support, as always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really proud of myself this month, but I need to stay vigilant so I don't go through another setback! A few weeks is awesome for not having made a purchase, good for you!!

  I've finished 2 lipsticks so far and tossed 2. The Chanel one is the last one of 5 that I was working on using up. But I've purchased three times that many this year.. and it's already taken me a few more months than planned to use them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need to cut back the in flow!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Good to see you, Naynadine! Glad to hear that you're doing well. It's been quiet on Specktra lately so you haven't missed much.


  Thank you  I've missed all of you Low.Buy ladies, I haven't posted in here because I felt I didn't have anything to add to the convo. I'm mostly just keeping an eye on the colour collection threads, but I noticed it has gotten a little quiet overall. It would be great to see members more active again.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you, Naynadine! Glad to hear that you're doing well. It's been quiet on Specktra lately so you haven't missed much.
> ...


  I think it will get busy again when the Fall collections start coming out, people finish vacas (those who can afford to take them), and kids go back to school.  It is hard to write about NOT doing something.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Ladiezzzz!

  I'm just back checking in with ya'll!  Loved all of your movie/book suggestions, going to go through and jot those down for the winter when things get depressing weather wise here and I need a pick me up!

  Really enjoyed seeing how July has progressed for ya'll!  Congrats @mel33t and @veronikawithak for keeping up the strides of purging and low buying!  Good job ladies!  

  For me, I've been doing no buy July too.  I've been in to Sephora and MAC a few times and haven't even really been tempted.  I also went to a beauty supply store and didn't buy anything (would have bought nail polish usually at wholesale prices).  Tested myself many times just to get used to the feeling of saying NO.  It's working!

  For me, I don't keep wish lists because I find it a never ending cycle of wanting more. I admire you ladies that can create and stick to lists.  I have just found that I'm getting sick of carting around and sorting and cleaning shit.  It's exhausting.  This applies to many areas of my life.  

  Counted my nail polishes. Anyone have a guess about how many I have? 

  160.  YEP.  160 bottles. 

  I've been doing through and swatching them side by side on my nails to get rid of dupes.  I'm going to give them away to girls at work or do something with them.  It's crazy. I keep them in the fridge at home and it takes up a whole top shelf.  Yep. I'm crazy!  Lucky hubs is so patient.  Hey, he knew who he was marrying - what can I say?!?

  I also have a HUGE announcement haha. I've lost 10 pounds!!! TEN!!! YAY!!!  And I've been sticking to dairy/wheat free.  So far so good! I think I had one dairy slip up and one wheat slip up this month.  Turned down Dairy Queen birthday cake. YEAH.  I love that ish more than anything and I said NO.  Practicing my NO skills!

@burghchick - you were asking about how I am planning on losing weight, right?   I use FitnessPal app on my phone to track my calories.  It asks what you weekly weight loss goal is and calculates how many calories you can eat based on that.  It really reinforces good choices, because if you eat all of your calories in the morning or drink them all (pop, booze, etc), then you'll be starving later.  I don't feel deprived - sometimes I go over my calorie goal for the day and other days I'm under (as it adds in calories when you work out, but I don't use those - I try to stick to my base goal and not include my added 'workout calories' for my daily goal - hope that makes sense).  I also alternate running and going to the gym, so I'm doing activities basically an hour a day for approx 6 days a week.  It's not sustainable to keep up long term for me, but I'm determined to make the most of my time now to jump start my weight loss and fitness.  For me it's all about feeling good, feeling strong, and not having to buy new clothes because I don't fit into my stuff right now.  I don't have money to replace stuff, so I'm trying to fit into what I have.  

  July is going really well all around.  I'm looking forward to continued success in August too!  Lots of things to accomplish over here.  Loving it and making the most out of what I have right now! 

  Hope you ladies are enjoying your summer!  The weather here has been rocking.  Been outdoors a lot and spending time with hubs and family.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jul 30, 2014)

PS - Going to IMATS, I caved and bought tix.  Any advice on how to curb spending there?  I want to visit MUFE mostly.  And watch the MUA compete in the battle of the brushes competition.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 30, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> PS - Going to IMATS, I caved and bought tix.  Any advice on how to curb spending there?  I want to visit MUFE mostly.  And watch the MUA compete in the battle of the brushes competition.


  Id literally just take cash and then you have only the amount thats in your purse to spend! As trying to not buy makeup at imats must be like trying not to eat chocolate in willy wonkas factory haha.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 30, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@] :waves: Good to see you! CONGRATS on the no buy and weight loss! Soooo happy for you, it really sounds like you're doing awesome. I agree, take cash to IMATS!   I went to hot yoga 10 out of the past 11 days now. Aerial classes start back up in September so I'm working on getting in better shape for that. Lost 4 pounds so far but I'm trying not to focus on the scale and more on my mood and energy levels. Feeling great!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2014)

Yay for all your successes!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2014)

I've added a couple of things to my listing in the Low Buy thread in the Clearance Bin (page 1, post 18). Also took some really old things out. I've got at least one more thing to add.  





Glitteryvegas said:


> Counted my nail polishes. Anyone have a guess about how many I have?   160.  YEP.  160 bottles.   I've been doing through and swatching them side by side on my nails to get rid of dupes.  I'm going to give them away to girls at work or do something with them.  It's crazy. I keep them in the fridge at home and it takes up a whole top shelf.  Yep. I'm crazy!  Lucky hubs is so patient.  Hey, he knew who he was marrying - what can I say?!?


  Yay purging! And yay weight loss!  (Still haven't photographed my nail polish collection. Which is odd because I don't own very many polishes at all!)  





Glitteryvegas said:


> PS - Going to IMATS, I caved and bought tix.  Any advice on how to curb spending there?  I want to visit MUFE mostly.  And watch the MUA compete in the battle of the brushes competition.


  Taking cash only is a good idea. :nods: Then you're limited to that amount.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Ladiezzzz!
> 
> I'm just back checking in with ya'll!  Loved all of your movie/book suggestions, going to go through and jot those down for the winter when things get depressing weather wise here and I need a pick me up!
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the info, Glittery!  I'll have to download that app.  I don't eat a lot but I know I don't get enough exercise.  I've been having a problem with one of my legs all summer, and it's made exercise difficult. My knee doesn't bend that well and my leg doesn't want to support my weight.  I can only imagine what I look like at the gym when I try to get on the floor to stretch and do floor exercise! (probably funny)  I've been a regular gym person for 10 years and it's so frustrating not to be able to do what I used to do.  I feel like I have a defective body!  I've had so many more problems that my siblings who are all older. 
  But I'll get it fixed somehow. In the meantime I can still use that app.  it will probably tell me that I shouldn't eat anything!  
  I'm really glad to hear that you've been doing so well. I hope that everything continues in this direction for you.  Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

I finally counted my lipsticks and lip glosses and entered all of my info in Excel.  I categorized them by general color so I could see what I have the most of.  I have a total of 137 lipsticks, which is just slightly more than I thought I'd have. I was surprised to see how many purple-hued lipsticks I have.  It's been one of my favorite colors for years, but I still didn't think I had as many as I do.  (I can't remember the exact number, somewhere between 20 - 30.)  I was really surprised by the number of lip glosses I have - 63. I didn't think I had that many.  I should probably B2M some of them (some are more than 6 years old), but it's hard with some of the colors that I love that aren't available anymore.  I do have 5 or 6 lippies that I'm almost finished with, anyhow.

  I kind of hate that I know the exact number I have because I'll feel worse about buying any more. Getting pretty new cosmetics is something that I really enjoy and it brightens my day when I do, so I feel like I'm taking away something that makes me happy.  I feel like I shouldn't say that in this thread but it's how I feel. Logically I know that I should find other things to do that bring me happiness and I will. Today is just a bad day because I'm in a lot of pain and really frustrated that physically I can't do the things that I want to do and used to do.  I can't even do yoga right now.  Also money is very tight, so for the next 2 weeks I have to watch every penny I spend.  I get very unhappy when I don't have money for even one little thing. My birthday is next week and I'm so broke that I can't even do anything for myself  (I know I won't be getting anything from anyone else now that my Dad is gone).

  But it is what it is. I think when I inventory my eye shadows I'll do the same thing and categorize them by color so that I can see what I have too much of and if there are any colors that I actually need. I suppose I just need to retire from make up buying because I honestly don't need anything.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I finally counted my lipsticks and lip glosses and entered all of my info in Excel.  I categorized them by general color so I could see what I have the most of.  I have a total of 137 lipsticks, which is just slightly more than I thought I'd have. I was surprised to see how many purple-hued lipsticks I have.  It's been one of my favorite colors for years, but I still didn't think I had as many as I do.  (I can't remember the exact number, somewhere between 20 - 30.)  I was really surprised by the number of lip glosses I have - 63. I didn't think I had that many.  I should probably B2M some of them (some are more than 6 years old), but it's hard with some of the colors that I love that aren't available anymore.  I do have 5 or 6 lippies that I'm almost finished with, anyhow.
> 
> I kind of hate that I know the exact number I have because I'll feel worse about buying any more. Getting pretty new cosmetics is something that I really enjoy and it brightens my day when I do, so I feel like I'm taking away something that makes me happy.  I feel like I shouldn't say that in this thread but it's how I feel. Logically I know that I should find other things to do that bring me happiness and I will. Today is just a bad day because I'm in a lot of pain and really frustrated that physically I can't do the things that I want to do and used to do.  I can't even do yoga right now.  Also money is very tight, so for the next 2 weeks I have to watch every penny I spend. * I get very unhappy when I don't have money for even one little thing. My birthday is next week and I'm so broke that I can't even do anything for myself * (I know I won't be getting anything from anyone else now that my Dad is gone).
> 
> But it is what it is. I think when I inventory my eye shadows I'll do the same thing and categorize them by color so that I can see what I have too much of and if there are any colors that I actually need. I suppose I just need to retire from make up buying because I honestly don't need anything.


  Hi
  I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so down. I know how that is. Please take care of yourself. I don't want you to have a blue birthday!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 31, 2014)

[@]burghchick[/@] I hope you feel better soon! Not being able to treat yourself on your birthday is the worst! Is there something you can do that wouldn't require funds? Like an at-home spa day or TV/movie marathon?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 31, 2014)

I had a serious moment today.. I've been trying to hit pan on/use up my Pink Swoon blush in the pan form and it has been so frustrating. The pigmentation is terrible and it kicks up powder everywhere.. so on a whim I check the manufacture date.. February.. 2006!! I was still in high school then for F's sakes lol. I probably bought it in 2011-2012, how are they allowed to sell 5-6 year old products like that!?   Anyway, I came to the conclusion that I'm going to toss all 6 of the blushes in my palette (!). They're all 3-8 years old, none of them are as nice as I remember and the only ones I'll really miss are Blushbaby (might repurchase someday but for now I'm enjoying Mood Exposure by Hourglass and I might want to try Tarte Exposed) and Melba (which I have in the pot too and that one is only 2 years old.. don't ask why I needed 2 of them when I barely have a dent in either!!).  I'm going to be reeeeally careful when I buy permanent products from now on.. like going in to the store and checking codes before I purchase! People are going to be annoyed with me but whatever!  And no more trying to use up things.. I'm going to rotate everything but if there are clear favorites I'm going to get rid of the others. I don't want to see some of my favorite blushes die because I was trying to get my "money's worth" of other things.  Anyway.. just a personal reminder to myself that things expire.. makeup is a consumable not a collectible.. repeating this mantra until it sticks.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 31, 2014)

That's so shocking! I've often thought about how long a product has been bottled up or packaged before I even lay hands on it. I must g back through the thread and find the website you linked to to check codes!  





veronikawithak said:


> I had a serious moment today.. I've been trying to hit pan on/use up my Pink Swoon blush in the pan form and it has been so frustrating. The pigmentation is terrible and it kicks up powder everywhere.. so on a whim I check the manufacture date.. February.. 2006!! I was still in high school then for F's sakes lol. I probably bought it in 2011-2012, how are they allowed to sell 5-6 year old products like that!?   Anyway, I came to the conclusion that I'm going to toss all 6 of the blushes in my palette (!). They're all 3-8 years old, none of them are as nice as I remember and the only ones I'll really miss are Blushbaby (might repurchase someday but for now I'm enjoying Mood Exposure by Hourglass and I might want to try Tarte Exposed) and Melba (which I have in the pot too and that one is only 2 years old.. don't ask why I needed 2 of them when I barely have a dent in either!!).  I'm going to be reeeeally careful when I buy permanent products from now on.. like going in to the store and checking codes before I purchase! People are going to be annoyed with me but whatever!  And no more trying to use up things.. I'm going to rotate everything but if there are clear favorites I'm going to get rid of the others. I don't want to see some of my favorite blushes die because I was trying to get my "money's worth" of other things.  Anyway.. just a personal reminder to myself that things expire.. makeup is a consumable not a collectible.. repeating this mantra until it sticks.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 31, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I must g back through the thread and find the website you linked to to check codes!


I was shocked too! I thought surely they must pull products that are really old.. but no. There's probably little to no regulation of it.. I also found a MUFE eyeliner that I bought literally weeks ago that was made in 2010! That's 4 years of a product just sitting there and I'm supposed to put it on my eyes? I'm taking it back to exchange for a new one!

  http://checkcosmetic.net/ is the website.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 31, 2014)

had an eexciting day today! I won a competition to try out the body shops new vitamin e aqua boost sorbet, i didn't read the terms properly and to my dread discovered I had to a video review!  Luckily it was only ten seconds they wanted but still it was my first video and I was super nervous. The body shop put it on their YouTube today along with other bloggers thoughts, kind of scary but exciting!  I'm also doing a no buy august *gulps*


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok so going through just my mac things took 20 mins... But look at what failed the three year cut! The lipsticks I knew about as I could figure out when I bought them anyway. It's the face stuff that's made me think, do I want five year old strobe cream on my face? Nope! Same for the careblends oil, made five years ago. That was a backup id bought last year and I only opened it last month... A good reminder to avoid back ups! Same with the lightful moisturizer, that was a backup too that I've recently opened. Will the spf have gone bad if it's over three years old? I think I already know the answer :/  Not gunna lie, some of these items will be going back into my stash as I see fit but most will be b2m, yay swings and roundabouts!  Food for thought!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 31, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'm also doing a no buy august *gulps*


  Wow!! That is so exciting! Congrats on your videoooo. That's fantastic.

  No Buy August.. yay! YOU CAN DO IT! The first week of July was hard for me but after that it was okay.. and today's already the last day! WOO! As long as I don't purchase anything until after midnight tonight I'm good.  I kept putting things on a wishlist for August but I crossed at least half of them off! Out of the few things that have stuck around I get to choose 5 to buy this month.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh yeah no buy July had a better ring to it but I gotta do it now or never! Having to throw out and give away so much of my stash due to my ever increasing allergies really shocked me, it really showed me how addictive my behaviour had become about buying beauty products and applying them.  I mean it's no surprise my allergies flare if I've got to the point where Im putting like 20 different things on my face in one day! So I'm living off what I got for the whole of august,  no passing purchases off as 'healthcare' neither as I've enough shampoos, body wash etc to last through a seige!  Congratulations on the no buy I'm excited to start mine 


veronikawithak said:


> Wow!! That is so exciting! Congrats on your videoooo. That's fantastic.  No Buy August.. yay! YOU CAN DO IT! The first week of July was hard for me but after that it was okay.. and today's already the last day! WOO! As long as I don't purchase anything until after midnight tonight I'm good.  I kept putting things on a wishlist for August but I crossed at least half of them off! Out of the few things that have stuck around I get to choose 5 to buy this month.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @burghchick I hope you feel better soon! Not being able to treat yourself on your birthday is the worst! Is there something you can do that wouldn't require funds? Like an at-home spa day or TV/movie marathon?


  Most things at home aren't enjoyable because I live with my Mom, and she drives me crazy. (I avoid her as much as possible, which is why I'm always online at night because I sleep during the day.)  If I where to do a spa day she'd ask what I was doing, say she needed to use the bathroom, and/or ask me to do something for her.  BUT I might be able to do a movie marathon.  That is an idea.  I was about to say I could go to the park if the weather was nice but then I remembered my stupid leg. I'd have to limp around the park and that isn't fun. So... I'll think along the lines of a movie marathon.
  Thank you Veronika!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2014)

:hug: for burghchick.  Confession time: I just broke my foundation no-buy and bought MAC F&B in White. I think it had to do with the fact F&B seems to be disappearing on MAC US site for whatever reason, and the White shade is something I'd been eyeing anyway, and I didn't want to wait any longer before getting it. It would be useful to me, though, being so fair. (I know it's not the only white foundation out there, but I think it'd be the most versatile.)  Very likely going on a full No-Buy for August, myself. (I know, I was going to get the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette for my birthday treat to myself, but it's going to have to wait for a while.)


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Most things at home aren't enjoyable because I live with my Mom, and she drives me crazy. (I avoid her as much as possible, which is why I'm always online at night because I sleep during the day.)  If I where to do a spa day she'd ask what I was doing, say she needed to use the bathroom, and/or ask me to do something for her.  BUT I might be able to do a movie marathon.  That is an idea.  I was about to say I could go to the park if the weather was nice but then I remembered my stupid leg. I'd have to limp around the park and that isn't fun. So... I'll think along the lines of a movie marathon.
> Thank you Veronika!


  That's too bad.. I know how you feel, my parents were the same way.. You could try to do some spa-like things during a movie night too, like a mud mask or manicure if you're into that. Then you wouldn't have to be in the bathroom for too long, just to wash the mask off. Add a candle, a cup of tea or other beverage/snacks of your choice and that sounds like a good time to me.  There was a tag going around YouTube about what people do for a "pamper evening" - those might have some good ideas too! I'm picturing a Pamper Evening On Steroids. And if you have some hobbies that you like to do, throw those in too!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I finally counted my lipsticks and lip glosses and entered all of my info in Excel.  I categorized them by general color so I could see what I have the most of.  I have a total of 137 lipsticks, which is just slightly more than I thought I'd have. I was surprised to see how many purple-hued lipsticks I have.  It's been one of my favorite colors for years, but I still didn't think I had as many as I do.  (I can't remember the exact number, somewhere between 20 - 30.)  I was really surprised by the number of lip glosses I have - 63. I didn't think I had that many.  I should probably B2M some of them (some are more than 6 years old), but it's hard with some of the colors that I love that aren't available anymore.  I do have 5 or 6 lippies that I'm almost finished with, anyhow.
> 
> I kind of hate that I know the exact number I have because I'll feel worse about buying any more. Getting pretty new cosmetics is something that I really enjoy and it brightens my day when I do, so I feel like I'm taking away something that makes me happy.  I feel like I shouldn't say that in this thread but it's how I feel. Logically I know that I should find other things to do that bring me happiness and I will. Today is just a bad day because I'm in a lot of pain and really frustrated that physically I can't do the things that I want to do and used to do.  I can't even do yoga right now.  Also money is very tight, so for the next 2 weeks I have to watch every penny I spend.  I get very unhappy when I don't have money for even one little thing. My birthday is next week and I'm so broke that I can't even do anything for myself  (I know I won't be getting anything from anyone else now that my Dad is gone).
> 
> But it is what it is. I think when I inventory my eye shadows I'll do the same thing and categorize them by color so that I can see what I have too much of and if there are any colors that I actually need. I suppose I just need to retire from make up buying because I honestly don't need anything.


  Hi love! I saw this post and all day I was like respond to burghchick!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's crazy to actually sit and count the numbers. You don't realize it until you do and then you're at a point where you think about never buying any more makeup. But, and I know this is the low buy thread and it might be controversial, but I don't think you should stop doing something that makes you happy. Obviously we're all here for a reason, I'm here to show some restraint and not go crazy buying every blush under the sun. But if I throughouly think a lipstick through and look for dupes and decide this is something I want, and I will wear it, I let myself get it. No more $100 shopping trips at MAC or Sephora. No more unnecessary drugstore buys. That's my goal right now. 

  You have to do what makes you happy. Because otherwise you're just going to be sitting there analyzing every little thing and being unhappy. 

  I had a bit of a harsh wake up call this week too. I know how you feel. 

  I hope you have an amazing birthday. Don't let it get you down. I know Veronika offered the movie marathon, that's a great idea. Is there a park by you? Just going outside and sitting at the park or lake for a few hours might be good. If you can't get outside even sitting in your back yard or an outside area with a good book or magazine might help. Lots of hugs for you girlie, thinking of you.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 31, 2014)

I sooo agree with you @mel33t! At several points I've said to myself that I shouldn't buy makeup again. Ever. But it's kind of like that Sunday morning hangover that tells you not to ever drink again.. that feeling in your gut is your mind's way of telling you it's uncomfortable and to back off of whatever you're doing to excess. Even though I threw out $200 of product that I'd barely used today and it made me feel really uncomfortable, I will continue to buy makeup. Of course I will! Because I love it! If I didn't I wouldn't be here. I just don't want to buy multiples of everything every year just to be constantly tossing barely used things the next. Moderation is what I'm aiming for. I already know 12 products a year isn't nearly enough for me.. and 100 is way too much! So I'm going for 25 in 6 months to see if that's my sweet spot!

  It's okay to evaluate and re-evaluate things, but don't shame yourself for it. We deserve things that make us happy.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 31, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> PS - Going to IMATS, I caved and bought tix.  Any advice on how to curb spending there?  I want to visit MUFE mostly.  And watch the MUA compete in the battle of the brushes competition.


  Probably best to set your budget and only bring that amount.  IMATS is a makeup wonderland and it's all too easy to get caught up in it.  

  I'd also suggest if there's anything you know you'll definitely want, especially if it's a popular item from a popular brand, head to those booths first.  That way you get the makeup you actually want rather than the random items you might regret later.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 1, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I finally counted my lipsticks and lip glosses and entered all of my info in Excel.  I categorized them by general color so I could see what I have the most of.  I have a total of 137 lipsticks, which is just slightly more than I thought I'd have. I was surprised to see how many purple-hued lipsticks I have.  It's been one of my favorite colors for years, but I still didn't think I had as many as I do.  (I can't remember the exact number, somewhere between 20 - 30.)  I was really surprised by the number of lip glosses I have - 63. I didn't think I had that many.  I should probably B2M some of them (some are more than 6 years old), but it's hard with some of the colors that I love that aren't available anymore.  I do have 5 or 6 lippies that I'm almost finished with, anyhow.  I kind of hate that I know the exact number I have because I'll feel worse about buying any more. Getting pretty new cosmetics is something that I really enjoy and it brightens my day when I do, so I feel like I'm taking away something that makes me happy.  I feel like I shouldn't say that in this thread but it's how I feel. Logically I know that I should find other things to do that bring me happiness and I will. Today is just a bad day because I'm in a lot of pain and really frustrated that physically I can't do the things that I want to do and used to do.  I can't even do yoga right now.  Also money is very tight, so for the next 2 weeks I have to watch every penny I spend. * I get very unhappy when I don't have money for even one little thing. My birthday is next week and I'm so broke that I can't even do anything for myself*  (I know I won't be getting anything from anyone else now that my Dad is gone).  But it is what it is. I think when I inventory my eye shadows I'll do the same thing and categorize them by color so that I can see what I have too much of and if there are any colors that I actually need. I suppose I just need to retire from make up buying because I honestly don't need anything.
> ...


.  





veronikawithak said:


> I sooo agree with you @mel33t ! At several points I've said to myself that I shouldn't buy makeup again. Ever. But it's kind of like that Sunday morning hangover that tells you not to ever drink again.. that feeling in your gut is your mind's way of telling you it's uncomfortable and to back off of whatever you're doing to excess. Even though I threw out $200 of product that I'd barely used today and it made me feel really uncomfortable, I will continue to buy makeup. Of course I will! Because I love it! If I didn't I wouldn't be here. I just don't want to buy multiples of everything every year just to be constantly tossing barely used things the next. Moderation is what I'm aiming for. I already know 12 products a year isn't nearly enough for me.. and 100 is way too much! So I'm going for 25 in 6 months to see if that's my sweet spot!  It's okay to evaluate and re-evaluate things, but don't shame yourself for it. We deserve things that make us happy.





mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I finally counted my lipsticks and lip glosses and entered all of my info in Excel.  I categorized them by general color so I could see what I have the most of.  I have a total of 137 lipsticks, which is just slightly more than I thought I'd have. I was surprised to see how many purple-hued lipsticks I have.  It's been one of my favorite colors for years, but I still didn't think I had as many as I do.  (I can't remember the exact number, somewhere between 20 - 30.)  I was really surprised by the number of lip glosses I have - 63. I didn't think I had that many.  I should probably B2M some of them (some are more than 6 years old), but it's hard with some of the colors that I love that aren't available anymore.  I do have 5 or 6 lippies that I'm almost finished with, anyhow.  I kind of hate that I know the exact number I have because I'll feel worse about buying any more. Getting pretty new cosmetics is something that I really enjoy and it brightens my day when I do, so I feel like I'm taking away something that makes me happy.  I feel like I shouldn't say that in this thread but it's how I feel. Logically I know that I should find other things to do that bring me happiness and I will. Today is just a bad day because I'm in a lot of pain and really frustrated that physically I can't do the things that I want to do and used to do.  I can't even do yoga right now.  Also money is very tight, so for the next 2 weeks I have to watch every penny I spend.  I get very unhappy when I don't have money for even one little thing. My birthday is next week and I'm so broke that I can't even do anything for myself  (I know I won't be getting anything from anyone else now that my Dad is gone).  But it is what it is. I think when I inventory my eye shadows I'll do the same thing and categorize them by color so that I can see what I have too much of and if there are any colors that I actually need. I suppose I just need to retire from make up buying because I honestly don't need anything.
> ...


  Thanks, Wicked, Veronika, and Mel33t. I'm feeling better so far today. I told myself that the next few weeks will go by quickly and then I'll have more money.  And the swatches from A Novel Romaance cheered me up.  I'm not going to go wild, but the idea of getting a few pretty things truly does give me something to look forward to.  I only have 2 lippies and 1 gloss on my list, so I feel like I'm being reasonable.  I never buy the quads, as I know I don't need eyeshadow and for me 40.00 is too much for 1 thing. The one thing that I'll have to watch are the eye liners. I love all of the colors, but I know I don't need them.  I'm thinking of getting 1 or 2 just to try them, but we'll see. Thanks so much for the input.  It is exactly like the hangover and saying "I'm never going to drink again!"  I know that if I hadnt joined this thread that I would have even more make up.  My goals were never to totally stop buying, just to think about it more rather than impulse buying or emotional buying.  I just needed you guys to remind me of that.  :bigheart:


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 1, 2014)

@burghchick sooo glad you're feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You'll have those ANR goodies in your hands in no time!

  I went on my first shopping trip since June today.. I did spend much more than I planned to, so I thought I'd share what I purchased and my thoughts. I won't talk about the actual products, just whether they were planned/impulse and my reasons for buying or not buying them.

Sephora: 3 items
  - NARS Himalia (planned)
  - Marc Jacobs eyeliner in (Luna)tic (exchanged a MUFE eyeliner for this instead because the MUFE one was sold out - it was on my wish list too)
  - Cake dry shampoo in the brush format (total impulse buy - I didn't even know about this but I love the regular one and having it in a brush is going to be great.. and I can refill it with my full size container!)
  x NARS Dione (planned but didn't buy - sold out but I still want it after swatches)
  x Jardin Perdu (planned but wasn't in stock yet - crossed it off the list though.. I'm only letting myself buy 2/3 of the NARS items on my list and I'd rather have Dione)
  x DKNY MYNY rollerball (planned but didn't buy - not in stock)

  I also swatched the Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipsticks, BITE Matte Lip Crayons, and Dior Addict Fluid Sticks and crossed them off my wishlist.

MAC: 2 items
  I wasn't even planning on going here.. I walked past it the first time but the second time it drew me in!
  - 228 (impulse buy - a smaller eyeshadow brush was on my wishlist but I wasn't planning to get it today)
  - Sable (impulse buy - on the wishlist but wasn't planning to get it today. I just randomly had the thought that if I bought the single in the pan it would put a roadblock up for me wanting the Amorous Adventure quad! $12 is better than $40+ and now I definitely 100% can't buy the quad because I already have one of the shadows.)

Miscellaneous: 6 items
  - 3 dresses for Fall/Winter (impulse buy - on the wishlist but wasn't planning to shop for them today.. I just saw one in the window of one of the stores I like and it was downhill from there)
  - a pair of boots (total impulse buy but I couldn't resist them.. again, saw them in a display at one of my usual stores. They were the new Fall ones from my favorite brand in a style I've been wanting for a while. I knew as soon as I saw them that I had to have them. I also don't consider boots a problem area for me [at least not yet] since this is only my third pair, they're all different styles, and my climate requires them lol.)
  - OPI Glitter Off base coat (planned)
  - purple conditioner (planned)

  Alright.. so in total that was 3 planned items, 1 substitute item for a planned exchange, 5 impulse buys of wishlist items, and 2 impulse buys of non-wishlist items. Some general thoughts - I'm really happy with everything that I bought. Absolutely nothing was a "maybe" kind of purchase. Everything was a "love!!!" and especially with the Fall clothing and footwear items, there's only a few of each item in my size and if I waited to go back and get them they would probably be sold out. I'm also so picky about those categories so if I find something I like I'm okay with buying it. If I decide later that I don't like any of the dresses I can always return them. I also think I'm lucky that some of the items were out of stock since that will help me think about them some more! I'm proud of myself for thinking things through and putting back items.. I resisted temptation with a lot of things! I'm also happy that I only bought 2 makeup items.. plus my 1 exchange. I'm wondering if I should count my single eyeshadow pan as 1 of my 5 allowed items this month.. it was only $12 but I still probably should!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @burghchick  sooo glad you're feeling better! :frenz:  You'll have those ANR goodies in your hands in no time!  I went on my first shopping trip since June today.. I did spend much more than I planned to, so I thought I'd share what I purchased and my thoughts. I won't talk about the actual products, just whether they were planned/impulse and my reasons for buying or not buying them.  Sephora: 3 items - NARS Himalia (planned) - Marc Jacobs eyeliner in (Luna)tic (exchanged a MUFE eyeliner for this instead because the MUFE one was sold out - it was on my wish list too) - Cake dry shampoo in the brush format (total impulse buy - I didn't even know about this but I love the regular one and having it in a brush is going to be great.. and I can refill it with my full size container!) x NARS Dione (planned but didn't buy - sold out but I still want it after swatches) x Jardin Perdu (planned but wasn't in stock yet - crossed it off the list though.. I'm only letting myself buy 2/3 of the NARS items on my list and I'd rather have Dione) x DKNY MYNY rollerball (planned but didn't buy - not in stock)  I also swatched the Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipsticks, BITE Matte Lip Crayons, and Dior Addict Fluid Sticks and crossed them off my wishlist.  MAC: 2 items I wasn't even planning on going here.. I walked past it the first time but the second time it drew me in! - 228 (impulse buy - a smaller eyeshadow brush was on my wishlist but I wasn't planning to get it today) - Sable (impulse buy - on the wishlist but wasn't planning to get it today. I just randomly had the thought that if I bought the single in the pan it would put a roadblock up for me wanting the Amorous Adventure quad! $12 is better than $40+ and now I definitely 100% can't buy the quad because I already have one of the shadows.)  Miscellaneous: 6 items - 3 dresses for Fall/Winter (impulse buy - on the wishlist but wasn't planning to shop for them today.. I just saw one in the window of one of the stores I like and it was downhill from there) - a pair of boots (total impulse buy but I couldn't resist them.. again, saw them in a display at one of my usual stores. They were the new Fall ones from my favorite brand in a style I've been wanting for a while. I knew as soon as I saw them that I had to have them. I also don't consider boots a problem area for me [at least not yet] since this is only my third pair, they're all different styles, and my climate requires them lol.) - OPI Glitter Off base coat (planned) - purple conditioner (planned)  Alright.. so in total that was 3 planned items, 1 substitute item for a planned exchange, 5 impulse buys of wishlist items, and 2 impulse buys of non-wishlist items. Some general thoughts - I'm really happy with everything that I bought. Absolutely nothing was a "maybe" kind of purchase. Everything was a "love!!!" and especially with the Fall clothing and footwear items, there's only a few of each item in my size and if I waited to go back and get them they would probably be sold out. I'm also so picky about those categories so if I find something I like I'm okay with buying it. If I decide later that I don't like any of the dresses I can always return them. I also think I'm lucky that some of the items were out of stock since that will help me think about them some more! I'm proud of myself for thinking things through and putting back items.. I resisted temptation with a lot of things! I'm also happy that I only bought 2 makeup items.. plus my 1 exchange. I'm wondering if I should count my single eyeshadow pan as 1 of my 5 allowed items this month.. it was only $12 but I still probably should!


  Go you!  I like that you're even whittling down your wishlists even.further too. If I were you I'd probably count the pan es as one of your five, as I know if have the tendency to be sneaky and start over categorising things so they don't count towards an allowance!  Good on you swapping that eyeliner too!  I'm on.day one of my august no buy. I had a bobbi brown lipstick in sandwich pink that I'd bought for my friends wedding as her bridal lip colour (I'm doing her wedding makeup in September)  Now I'm thinking I'll return it and maybe get a dupe via b2m after all those expired products I sifted out of my stash last night.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Now I'm thinking I'll return it and maybe get a dupe via b2m after all those expired products I sifted out of my stash last night.


  Thanks! It felt sooo great slashing that wishlist down, surprisingly great. You're right, I'm going to count the eyeshadow! Thanks for the push and reminder, I tend to get sneaky too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That leaves me with 3 items for the rest of the month. I thought I wanted a couple of the lipglasses from ANR too but now I'm not so sure! Need more lip swatches, but I can still get 2/3 of them if I want. Right now 5 items looks totally manageable. Then again, it is Day 1 of 31.. haha.

  1. NARS Himalia
  2. MAC Sable
  3. ? Fun Ending blush from ANR
  4. ?
  5. ?

  Good luck on your August No Buy! You're going to do great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, fun story about that eyeliner! As you know I just bought it this summer and when I checked to see how old it was, I saw that it was manufactured almost 5 years ago! When the Sephora SA asked me why I was exchanging it I told her that it was a 5 year old eyeliner I bought last month and it wasn't performing the way my newer ones do.. all she said was "oh, it's probably dried out." Um.. maybe it's just me but I would have expected something more than that.. like some sympathy, an apology, a free sample.. something.. anything. I always thought they rotated cosmetic products the way they rotated produce at the grocery store (like after 3 years they couldn't sell it anymore). Now I always check batch dates before I buy unless it's new/LE. My Sable eyeshadow was made April 2014 so I know I get a solid few years at least of it performing at its best!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 1, 2014)

Also just remembered to add those 3 things to my Inventory spreadsheet! I'm trying to get into the habit of doing that within 24 hours after every purchase!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks! It felt sooo great slashing that wishlist down, surprisingly great. You're right, I'm going to count the eyeshadow! Thanks for the push and reminder, I tend to get sneaky too.   That leaves me with 3 items for the rest of the month. I thought I wanted a couple of the lipglasses from ANR too but now I'm not so sure! Need more lip swatches, but I can still get 2/3 of them if I want. Right now 5 items looks totally manageable. Then again, it is Day 1 of 31.. haha.  1. NARS Himalia 2. MAC Sable 3. ? Fun Ending blush from ANR 4. ? 5. ?  Good luck on your August No Buy! You're going to do great!!    Also, fun story about that eyeliner! As you know I just bought it this summer and when I checked to see how old it was, I saw that it was manufactured almost 5 years ago! When the Sephora SA asked me why I was exchanging it I told her that it was a 5 year old eyeliner I bought last month and it wasn't performing the way my newer ones do.. all she said was "oh, it's probably dried out." Um.. maybe it's just me but I would have expected something more than that.. like some sympathy, an apology, a free sample.. something.. anything. I always thought they rotated cosmetic products the way they rotated produce at the grocery store (like after 3 years they couldn't sell it anymore). Now I always check batch dates before I buy unless it's new/LE. My Sable eyeshadow was made April 2014 so I know I get a solid few years at least of it performing at its best!


  No probs, thought you'd take the push well   I hope my low buy ladies will do the same when I get back to purchasing things too!  So instead of buying beauty I'm going to see what else I can occupy my beauty curiosity with. I've just ordered a book called no more dirty looks that I'm excited about. I'm trying different looks with the organic makeup I recently bought. And seeing what I reach for now I can only live on what I have and nit some magical new potion or colour that's on its way in the post should make me.realise my true preferences, as opposed to how my shopping habits have shaped my stash. If that makes sense? Like why buy bobbi brown lipsticks if what I really want is Charlotte Tilbury? Or lush moisturizers when I want kora organics?  Already I'm seeing that I've been buying what's easier, more widely available and therefore mire chance of getting a product at a bargain price or on promotion, bonus points etc.  Don't want to be a slave to all that! I honestly don't know how you gals can survive with the siren call of sephora all the time, hats off to yous!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I honestly don't know how you gals can survive with the siren call of sephora all the time, hats off to yous!


  Totally makes sense!! Not buying anything for 30 days really was a great wake up call for me. I have so many beautiful eyeshadows and blushes that are a few years old now and not used enough because I'm all about either not doing makeup at all and leaving them to sit there or running out looking at the next thing! I pulled out my Shell Pearl from the Year of the Snake collection the other day when I was going through things.. I can't believe I've had it for 18 months already. And I LOVED it when I first got it. Like head over heels loved it, it was revolutionary. But I'd been "saving" it to wear every once in a while. The last time I used it was probably at the beginning of the year when I did my 30 Day Challenge of wearing everything once!! What is wrong with me? Lol. Even if I used it every day for a year it would probably still have a little bit of product left.. yet I use it once every 6 months until it gets powdery or hard I have to throw it out? No! I can't do that anymore. If I love something I'm going to use it whenever I want until I don't love it anymore or I use it up, and then rotate in something else that I love more.

  It was also great because I couldn't stockpile anything.. I was tempted to buy a shampoo & conditioner recently but I still have an almost full one I'm using. If I were to buy a new one now it would sit there taking up space for probably a few months and by then there might be something I would have rather had. It's a never-ending cycle that way. I'm trying to break the stockpile habit but it's so hard.. If I see something I want to try out, I put it on a list and let the store do the warehousing! *I am not a warehouse or a store.. I am a person.* Lol. One of my many mantras lately.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Totally makes sense!! Not buying anything for 30 days really was a great wake up call for me. I have so many beautiful eyeshadows and blushes that are a few years old now and not used enough because I'm all about either not doing makeup at all and leaving them to sit there or running out looking at the next thing! I pulled out my Shell Pearl from the Year of the Snake collection the other day when I was going through things.. I can't believe I've had it for 18 months already. And I LOVED it when I first got it. Like head over heels loved it, it was revolutionary. But I'd been "saving" it to wear every once in a while. The last time I used it was probably at the beginning of the year when I did my 30 Day Challenge of wearing everything once!! What is wrong with me? Lol. Even if I used it every day for a year it would probably still have a little bit of product left.. yet I use it once every 6 months until it gets powdery or hard I have to throw it out? No! I can't do that anymore. If I love something I'm going to use it whenever I want until I don't love it anymore or I use it up, and then rotate in something else that I love more.  It was also great because I couldn't stockpile anything.. I was tempted to buy a shampoo & conditioner recently but I still have an almost full one I'm using. If I were to buy a new one now it would sit there taking up space for probably a few months and by then there might be something I would have rather had. It's a never-ending cycle that way. I'm trying to break the stockpile habit but it's so hard.. If I see something I want to try out, I put it on a list and let the store do the warehousing! *I am not a warehouse or a store.. I am a person.* Lol. One of my many mantras lately.


  You're posts are on point for me so much!  It's a running joke that when my sister comes roubd I'm like come into the kerry shop (my room) - I'm already a crazy cat lady I don't need hoarder on my description list!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 1, 2014)

I failed no buy July. I ended up getting Black Ivy fluidline (which I love and don't regret a bit) and I just made a Shiro order.   Oh wait. It's August! So I guess I just got the fluidline in July. Still failed it but not as bad as I thought.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh wait. It's August! So I guess I just got the fluidline in July. Still failed it but not as bad as I thought.


  Liking the new avatar!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Liking the new avatar!! :clapping:


  Thank you! :bouquet:


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2014)

FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * Becca RSSF - Shell * OCC Skin Conceal - R0 (inner corner darkness) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (undereyes and blemishes) * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (used very subtly for a contour) * Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Sweet Tart  My Becca foundation ended up being tossed a little earlier. It seemed to be separating slightly as I squirted some out to put on, and I don't want to keep it any longer. I was close to finished with it anyway, so it's not a total loss. So I'm down to three foundations/base products (the aforementioned CC cream, NARS Sheer Glow, and Maybelline Fit Me), until my Face and Body gets here (though that's really going to be more of a mixing product, sooo...).  Also tossed: all my mini UDPPs (one tube, and two versions in the old doe-foot packaging). The ones in the old packaging will likely never be used, and they're old anyway. The tube is getting quite old now, and I've found that I prefer the NARS eyeshadow primer these days. (The LORAC one is still a primer I'd like to try out at some point, though.)


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Happy belated Birthday!  It's nice to know that someone feels the same way about it.  I don't love getting older every year, but that will happen regardless, so I don't think it's a good reason to ignore a birthday.  I see them exactly like you do, more special to the specific person than a general holiday like Christmas.  Did you do something special for your Bday?  My sister and I have always been close, but we have been growing apart the past few years.  She seems to prefer spending time with her friends now.  It is sad, because although we're very different we always got along well and had things to talk about.  I would guess that she forgot about the things that my stepmom sent because she didn't think they were anything special.  They're little things like a blanket my Dad used when he slept on the couch, etc.  but to me, that will be a great thing to have.  I can wrap it around myself and think of my Dad hugging me.  My Dad and I were very close for awhile because I followed him when he moved to another state, and I lived with him my first year there.  We just had a different relationship.  The rest of my family is very unemotional, they only talk about things like TV shows. So that's probably why she doesn't think these "things" are important.  Plus she's older and no matter how old I get or what I've done, she acts like she knows better than I what I should do, etc.  I know it's part love and part habit, but it does get annoying at times.  She's lived her whole life in the same town, has been married since she was 21, and I've moved around the country by myself, put myself through college...  You get the idea, I'm sure. Thanks for the support and encouraging words. Maybe I should go to a therapist instead of posting here, but I very much appreciate the support here.  I hope I don't bother people when I post about the things that trigger me.  I did get through the day without buying anything, and I'm not feeling that urge to buy something anymore.


   Girl, please. You could never be a bother. Thoughtfully planning the end of no-buy with ANR. Getting Myself, YTL, Talk Sexy, and LK. My birthday is on the 11th, so these will be gifts to myself.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 3, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Happy belated Birthday!  It's nice to know that someone feels the same way about it.  I don't love getting older every year, but that will happen regardless, so I don't think it's a good reason to ignore a birthday.  I see them exactly like you do, more special to the specific person than a general holiday like Christmas.  Did you do something special for your Bday?  My sister and I have always been close, but we have been growing apart the past few years.  She seems to prefer spending time with her friends now.  It is sad, because although we're very different we always got along well and had things to talk about.  I would guess that she forgot about the things that my stepmom sent because she didn't think they were anything special.  They're little things like a blanket my Dad used when he slept on the couch, etc.  but to me, that will be a great thing to have.  I can wrap it around myself and think of my Dad hugging me.  My Dad and I were very close for awhile because I followed him when he moved to another state, and I lived with him my first year there.  We just had a different relationship.  The rest of my family is very unemotional, they only talk about things like TV shows. So that's probably why she doesn't think these "things" are important.  Plus she's older and no matter how old I get or what I've done, she acts like she knows better than I what I should do, etc.  I know it's part love and part habit, but it does get annoying at times.  She's lived her whole life in the same town, has been married since she was 21, and I've moved around the country by myself, put myself through college...  You get the idea, I'm sure. Thanks for the support and encouraging words. Maybe I should go to a therapist instead of posting here, but I very much appreciate the support here.  I hope I don't bother people when I post about the things that trigger me.  I did get through the day without buying anything, and I'm not feeling that urge to buy something anymore.
> ...


  I'm looking forward to ANR, too.  I haven't been very excited about a collection since AA. Happy birth month for the Leo's!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @burghchick  sooo glad you're feeling better! :frenz:  You'll have those ANR goodies in your hands in no time!  I went on my first shopping trip since June today.. I did spend much more than I planned to, so I thought I'd share what I purchased and my thoughts. I won't talk about the actual products, just whether they were planned/impulse and my reasons for buying or not buying them.  Sephora: 3 items - NARS Himalia (planned) - Marc Jacobs eyeliner in (Luna)tic (exchanged a MUFE eyeliner for this instead because the MUFE one was sold out - it was on my wish list too) - Cake dry shampoo in the brush format (total impulse buy - I didn't even know about this but I love the regular one and having it in a brush is going to be great.. and I can refill it with my full size container!) x NARS Dione (planned but didn't buy - sold out but I still want it after swatches) x Jardin Perdu (planned but wasn't in stock yet - crossed it off the list though.. I'm only letting myself buy 2/3 of the NARS items on my list and I'd rather have Dione) x DKNY MYNY rollerball (planned but didn't buy - not in stock)  I also swatched the Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipsticks, BITE Matte Lip Crayons, and Dior Addict Fluid Sticks and crossed them off my wishlist.  MAC: 2 items I wasn't even planning on going here.. I walked past it the first time but the second time it drew me in! - 228 (impulse buy - a smaller eyeshadow brush was on my wishlist but I wasn't planning to get it today) - Sable (impulse buy - on the wishlist but wasn't planning to get it today. I just randomly had the thought that if I bought the single in the pan it would put a roadblock up for me wanting the Amorous Adventure quad! $12 is better than $40+ and now I definitely 100% can't buy the quad because I already have one of the shadows.)  Miscellaneous: 6 items - 3 dresses for Fall/Winter (impulse buy - on the wishlist but wasn't planning to shop for them today.. I just saw one in the window of one of the stores I like and it was downhill from there) - a pair of boots (total impulse buy but I couldn't resist them.. again, saw them in a display at one of my usual stores. They were the new Fall ones from my favorite brand in a style I've been wanting for a while. I knew as soon as I saw them that I had to have them. I also don't consider boots a problem area for me [at least not yet] since this is only my third pair, they're all different styles, and my climate requires them lol.) - OPI Glitter Off base coat (planned) - purple conditioner (planned)  Alright.. so in total that was 3 planned items, 1 substitute item for a planned exchange, 5 impulse buys of wishlist items, and 2 impulse buys of non-wishlist items. Some general thoughts - I'm really happy with everything that I bought. Absolutely nothing was a "maybe" kind of purchase. Everything was a "love!!!" and especially with the Fall clothing and footwear items, there's only a few of each item in my size and if I waited to go back and get them they would probably be sold out. I'm also so picky about those categories so if I find something I like I'm okay with buying it. If I decide later that I don't like any of the dresses I can always return them. I also think I'm lucky that some of the items were out of stock since that will help me think about them some more! I'm proud of myself for thinking things through and putting back items.. I resisted temptation with a lot of things! I'm also happy that I only bought 2 makeup items.. plus my 1 exchange. I'm wondering if I should count my single eyeshadow pan as 1 of my 5 allowed items this month.. it was only $12 but I still probably should!


  Ooh, boots! I have a weakness for boots. I went on a binge last year, though, so I can't buy any more. There's no way I could justify them.  But I'm really curious what yours look like! Picture?


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Ooh, boots! I have a weakness for boots. I went on a binge last year, though, so I can't buy any more. There's no way I could justify them. But I'm really curious what yours look like! Picture?


 @burghchick Pictures of boots under the spoiler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   From left to right: purchased in 2012, 2013 and 2014. All Hushpuppies, all waterproof, all amazing. Pricey but worth it. Last year the pair in the middle started leaking and they sent me a replacement no questions asked (1 year warranty). Awesome customer service too.. I'd have to really love a pair to stray from this brand!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @burghchick Pictures of boots under the spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love the ones on the right!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh I love the ones on the right!


  Those are the ones I just got! Love them! Kind of a more feminine version of the combat boot style. And they zip up on the side so you don't have to play around with laces. They only had 2 pairs in my size and the other pair was damaged.. Oh just take my money!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Those are the ones I just got! Love them! Kind of a more feminine version of the combat boot style. And they zip up on the side so you don't have to play around with laces. They only had 2 pairs in my size and the other pair was damaged.. Oh just take my money!!!


  Oh nice! Yeah I don't do well with lace ups lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh nice! Yeah I don't do well with lace ups lol.


  Nope me neither! Too lazy lol. I think I have one pair of lace up heeled booties and that's it. I probably only wear them once or twice a year but haven't been able to let them go.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2014)

FOTD... * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (under the eyes) * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla (used as a base colour all over the lid) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (above crease) * MAC Pigment - Naked (all over lid) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Corrupt (lashline) * Prestige Total Intensity Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - mix of Strada and Taupe * Illamasqua Lipstick - Sangers (dabbed onto the lips and rubbed in like a stain)  The look was largely inspired by a Pixiwoo tutorial from a few years ago. I've been wanting to use at least one of my red lippies and needed some inspiration. So there you go. I quite liked this look!  It was also a little strange reaching for my Prestige mascara after using my Bare Minerals one almost all the time. *ponders*


----------



## dorni (Aug 4, 2014)

Juli was a good month regarding the low-buy:





  roundabout 20€, very budget friendly.

  August will be a bit different, I'm visiting Berlin, that means I'm also visiting the MAC-Pro Store, Burberry Counter at KaDeWe and Maske Berlin (MUFE and Kett).
  And don't get me started on Oktober, once again:


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 4, 2014)

The Sephora points got me today.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ordered 2 makeup items and got a few free things and a Marc Jacobs mini eyeliner for 100 points. Now I'm down to 1 makeup item I can purchase for this month which should hopefully be okay because I cut out almost everything from my ANR list. I made VIB Rouge too.. don't know whether to celebrate or be ashamed of myself haha. At least now that there's free shipping I won't feel the need to add anything on to bump up future orders to the $75 mark.

  I also got rid of 5 more items today. I know my decluttering is part of the reason I feel like getting certain things because suddenly it feels like I don't have very much. Now that I've downsized everything that needed to go right now I need to try and get used to a smaller selection rather than wanting to "stock up" again.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> The Sephora points got me today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If the points were more like Ulta's I think the whole double/triple/quadruple points thing would bring me in. But samples just never get used by me and I already have like 700 points saved for Sephora. I'm waiting until the 20% off sale.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> If the points were more like Ulta's I think the whole double/triple/quadruple points thing would bring me in. But samples just never get used by me and I already have like 700 points saved for Sephora. I'm waiting until the 20% off sale.


  I usually get the mini mascaras or lip glosses! I rarely buy a full size of those now. Sometimes a deluxe perfume. I think I only got a 500 point once and it was a Josie Maran kit. Now that they have the smaller lip and mascara samplers those are less exciting though. I had a couple things in my cart for a while and then saw the points + MJ eyeliner + Buxom mini today and couldn't resist.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 4, 2014)

I have over 700 points at Sephora and have yet to turn any of them in for something. I think it's that every time I order something, the perks aren't intriguing enough for me, or I wish it was a different brand or something? I dunno. Strangeness.  I think a hybrid of Sephora and Ulta's points thingie would be ideal. Like Sephora, you get to keep all your points until you use them (something that bothers me about Ulta's system is that points expire), and you can turn them in for deluxe samples or exclusive kits or whatnot. But like Ulta, you also have the option to use your points for discounts.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 4, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I think a hybrid of Sephora and Ulta's points thingie would be ideal. Like Sephora, you get to keep all your points until you use them (something that bothers me about Ulta's system is that points expire), and you can turn them in for deluxe samples or exclusive kits or whatnot. But like Ulta, you also have the option to use your points for discounts.


  Yeah I still have 850! I always see great perks when there's nothing I want to buy.. then when I have a cart of stuff there's nothing. I agree, it would be awesome if you had the option of doing discounts instead!


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I made it through no buy July with just the small hiccup of buying a $3 lip liner, so I'm pleased! Was near a CCO this weekend, and my birthday is this month so I treated myself and picked up $50 worth of goodies. Now back to the low buy!! I may pick up a blush from ANR but not 100%, so I feel like I'm in good shape. Everyone here seems to be doing well. I haven't posted but I've been reading and everyone's input has been helpful! Go team!


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 5, 2014)

My goal is to be REALLY good during August. I'm allowing myself one Tom Ford Quad, but that's it. I managed to make it to the mall, Shoppers Drug Mart, and Wal Mart without buying any makeup. I didn't even breakdown at Shoppers - I got my hair stuff, a new eye cream, and toner and walked out. (Well, I paid first and got my points - but no impulse Stila or Art Deco purchases!)   Next, I'm going to try and use my Revlon CS Whipped for the next few weeks when I'm at work. It lasts a good, long time on me, but I've been doing my usual skin79 Hot Pink and MAC Loose or it cosmetics celebration with a big fluffy brush and I've got so much foundation to go through. I really want to make a dent in this CS Whipped, and then I'll allow myself to go back to my Bb's.   I also created a list of stuff I want to do in August' I have a Shop My Stash List and my goal is to use 3 items off the list at least once each week. I also have a goal to use a Color Tattoo at least once each week. So far, since Saturday, I've crossed 5 items off my Stash list; but those were the easiest ones to build looks around.  Keep strong, ladies!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Well I made it through no buy July with just the small hiccup of buying a $3 lip liner, so I'm pleased! Was near a CCO this weekend, and my birthday is this month so I treated myself and picked up $50 worth of goodies. Now back to the low buy!! I may pick up a blush from ANR but not 100%, so I feel like I'm in good shape. Everyone here seems to be doing well. I haven't posted but I've been reading and everyone's input has been helpful! Go team!


  Wow that's fantastic! Great job on your No Buy. $3 for the month is something to be proud of!!  I have my 2 items from the beginning of the month to keep me busy for now and my 2 additional items being sent so that should be enough to tide me over until ANR. I'm going to exercise some patience and check it out in store since I'm only allowing myself 1 item. I do have enough empties for 3 B2M if I get desperate at some point lol. Really trying to be good! I've been shopping my stash like crazy the past few days!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > If the points were more like Ulta's I think the whole double/triple/quadruple points thing would bring me in. But samples just never get used by me and I already have like 700 points saved for Sephora. I'm waiting until the 20% off sale.
> ...


 How do I make the VIB Rouge category?


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> How do I make the VIB Rouge category?


  Spend $1000 in a calendar year. I wasn't expecting to ever get there but here I am! An easy way to check how close you are is to add a more expensive product to your cart and keep changing the amount until the VIB Rouge notification pops up in the corner.


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 5, 2014)

Been traveling a lot the last few weeks, but I have been reading every post.
  I have been good about rotating the items in my travel bag, so I have been getting some good use out of my stash! I have found I REALLY love shopping my stash when I put my mind to it! SOOOO many things have been neglected that I used to LOVE! Using them again has been awesome! I don't think I'll have any issues sticking to my goals with the upcoming fall collections. I feel in control and in love with my makeup collection right now. It feels good!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello Low buy ladies!

  Mini update from me...I still haven't found time to redo my inventory for half year....as we are now in August I am going to not worry about it until September.

  I spent some time re-organising my stash on my vanity to make it easier to get to my lip products etc so I can try to shop my stash more and so far this is helping.

  I have done a little bit more purging on the lip and face product front.

  As for purchasing, I had a blip at the start of the month and I now own some new eyeshadow palettes, but i have used them all already and I am really enjoying them. I made the decision to purge my Naked 1 & 3 palettes as they hardly get any use and the shades are not right for me.

  I now want to continue shopping my stash as much as possible for the rest of the year, this should enable me to identify any products that don't work for me and purge these from my collection.

  I am finding using things up motivating me again, My Rouge Coco Shine will be finished & go in the bin this month!

  So far the fall collections are not calling to me....but I know my weakness will be the NARS and LM holiday sets and these are what I need to try to keep down to minimum.


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Wow that's fantastic! Great job on your No Buy. $3 for the month is something to be proud of!!  I have my 2 items from the beginning of the month to keep me busy for now and my 2 additional items being sent so that should be enough to tide me over until ANR. I'm going to exercise some patience and check it out in store since I'm only allowing myself 1 item. I do have enough empties for 3 B2M if I get desperate at some point lol. Really trying to be good! I've been shopping my stash like crazy the past few days!


  I like the idea of saving the b2m almost like a "break open in case of emergency" thing!!  I did start a spreadsheet of my collection this month. Any tips for what kind of info you ladies felt has been most helpful to keep from making duplicate purchases? Or just in general? I've got product name, type, finish, possible dupes according to temptalia or other blogs... Maybe a color category would be good...


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Been traveling a lot the last few weeks, but I have been reading every post. I have been good about rotating the items in my travel bag, so I have been getting some good use out of my stash! I have found I REALLY love shopping my stash when I put my mind to it! SOOOO many things have been neglected that I used to LOVE! Using them again has been awesome! I don't think I'll have any issues sticking to my goals with the upcoming fall collections. I feel in control and in love with my makeup collection right now. It feels good!


  Glad to hear that shopping your stash has been going so well for you! In control & in love are great feelings to have about your makeup.. that must be so amazing!  Rotating travel makeup is such a good idea. Kind of forces you to evaluate things because you can't just reach for something else right away.  I'm kind of having the opposite experience with shopping my stash. Now that I've gotten rid of some items it's made space to see that some of the others I used to love I'm not crazy about anymore! I've been using things one at a time and comparing them to my favorites and a few things have been purged already.  





charlotte366 said:


> Hello Low buy ladies!  Mini update from me...I still haven't found time to redo my inventory for half year....as we are now in August I am going to not worry about it until September.  I spent some time re-organising my stash on my vanity to make it easier to get to my lip products etc so I can try to shop my stash more and so far this is helping.  I have done a little bit more purging on the lip and face product front.  As for purchasing, I had a blip at the start of the month and I now own some new eyeshadow palettes, but i have used them all already and I am really enjoying them. I made the decision to purge my Naked 1 & 3 palettes as they hardly get any use and the shades are not right for me.  I now want to continue shopping my stash as much as possible for the rest of the year, this should enable me to identify any products that don't work for me and purge these from my collection.  I am finding using things up motivating me again, My Rouge Coco Shine will be finished & go in the bin this month!  So far the fall collections are not calling to me....but I know my weakness will be the NARS and LM holiday sets and these are what I need to try to keep down to minimum.


  Yay! Purging and shopping my stash have been my main goals right now too. I found a few things from a couple years ago that are so frosty compared to the subtle glow of some of my newer products.. it's just hard to wear them knowing I have more finely milled things. I'm getting rid of a little bit at a time. Also been focusing on using things up!  Don't worry too much about the palettes.. you were able to get rid of a couple that weren't working for you so that's great! Holiday sets usually aren't a big problem area for me but with my recent obsession with minis I'm going to have to be more careful this year!  





Sandy072 said:


> I like the idea of saving the b2m almost like a "break open in case of emergency" thing!!  I did start a spreadsheet of my collection this month. Any tips for what kind of info you ladies felt has been most helpful to keep from making duplicate purchases? Or just in general? I've got product name, type, finish, possible dupes according to temptalia or other blogs... Maybe a color category would be good...


  That's a good way of thinking about it! I should write that on my MAC bag lol.  On my spreadsheet I have them separated by product type in different sheets. Then I have the brand, name, color, manufacture date, approximate purchase date (if I could remember), expiration date. If it's an eyeshadow I have them sorted by crease/transition shades, highlights, and lid colors. The really metallic or foiled shades like the NARS dual intensity shadows or MAC extra dimension or pigments are separate too. I tend to do a really neutral eye or a really bold metallic eye lol.  For lips it's nudes, pinks, corals, reds, purples.. etc. That helps me see what I have the most relative to what I actually use. If I always wear nude lips but have more purples than nudes I know I need to cut back.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 6, 2014)

I agree with @veronikawithak, shopping my stash and purging items has really given me a new perspective and allowed me to whittle down my fall collection lists to where I'm only really wanting 3-5 things.   I'm almost positive I can find a dupe for things now and I like how less cluttered everything is and how I'm able to see and use what I have. I'm also re learning what colors work for me. Like nudes, I only kept one nude lipstick because it has some pink in it, otherwise I just look dead.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I agree with @veronikawithak, shopping my stash and purging items has really given me a new perspective and allowed me to whittle down my fall collection lists to where I'm only really wanting 3-5 things.   I'm almost positive I can find a dupe for things now and I like how less cluttered everything is and how I'm able to see and use what I have. I'm also re learning what colors work for me. Like nudes, I only kept one nude lipstick because it has some pink in it, otherwise I just look dead.


  So glad to hear that!! 3-5 items for Fall is fantastic.. well done! I still have a pretty big wishlist for AW but I'm going to take some of my stuff in store to swatch and compare.  It's amazing what a good clean out can do! I thought I had my stash down to a pretty good number but after that forced purge where some of my blushes weren't performing well anymore I realized I could let go of more! I only miss two things so far: MAC Blushbaby and Tenderling. I might eventually repurchase those. There have been a couple blushes I missed out on that I'm hoping for a repromote - The Perfect Cheek, At Dusk. I realized I'm happy to wait for shades like that to come around again rather than some of the other new blushes. I'm skipping Pink Sprinkles from the Simpsons and I'll have to try on Pink Cult and Fun Ending but I'm only getting them if I love them on me. I did pick up Tarte Exposed with my last Sephora order. I had always passed it up for new LE shades but I wear nudes the most so that was kind of silly of me!


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Glad to hear that shopping your stash has been going so well for you! In control & in love are great feelings to have about your makeup.. that must be so amazing!  Rotating travel makeup is such a good idea. Kind of forces you to evaluate things because you can't just reach for something else right away.  I'm kind of having the opposite experience with shopping my stash. Now that I've gotten rid of some items it's made space to see that some of the others I used to love I'm not crazy about anymore! I've been using things one at a time and comparing them to my favorites and a few things have been purged already. Yay! Purging and shopping my stash have been my main goals right now too. I found a few things from a couple years ago that are so frosty compared to the subtle glow of some of my newer products.. it's just hard to wear them knowing I have more finely milled things. I'm getting rid of a little bit at a time. Also been focusing on using things up!  Don't worry too much about the palettes.. you were able to get rid of a couple that weren't working for you so that's great! Holiday sets usually aren't a big problem area for me but with my recent obsession with minis I'm going to have to be more careful this year! That's a good way of thinking about it! I should write that on my MAC bag lol.  On my spreadsheet I have them separated by product type in different sheets. Then I have the brand, name, color, manufacture date, approximate purchase date (if I could remember), expiration date. If it's an eyeshadow I have them sorted by crease/transition shades, highlights, and lid colors. The really metallic or foiled shades like the NARS dual intensity shadows or MAC extra dimension or pigments are separate too. I tend to do a really neutral eye or a really bold metallic eye lol.  For lips it's nudes, pinks, corals, reds, purples.. etc. That helps me see what I have the most relative to what I actually use. If I always wear nude lips but have more purples than nudes I know I need to cut back.


  Sorting shadows by crease/lid etc.. Love that! Def doing it.   





mel33t said:


> I agree with @veronikawithak, shopping my stash and purging items has really given me a new perspective and allowed me to whittle down my fall collection lists to where I'm only really wanting 3-5 things.   I'm almost positive I can find a dupe for things now and I like how less cluttered everything is and how I'm able to see and use what I have. I'm also re learning what colors work for me. Like nudes, I only kept one nude lipstick because it has some pink in it, otherwise I just look dead.


  Agree on the dupes! I was looking at some makeup geek shadows last night online and am forcing myself to see if I have anything similar really. It is making me look at some shadows I have but don't really use but could be close to the ones I'm wanting. Random but I'm totally convinced makeup geek is going to raise their prices so I feel that slight pressure to buy soon. I have no basis for my theory other than they've been exploding recently and haven't raised prices ever to my knowledge.   Veronika I saw at dusk at cco and just skipped it but maybe I shouldn't have! Maybe your cco has if there's one close?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 6, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's fantastic! Great job on your No Buy. $3 for the month is something to be proud of!!  I have my 2 items from the beginning of the month to keep me busy for now and my 2 additional items being sent so that should be enough to tide me over until ANR. I'm going to exercise some patience and check it out in store since I'm only allowing myself 1 item. I do have enough empties for 3 B2M if I get desperate at some point lol. Really trying to be good! I've been shopping my stash like crazy the past few days!
> ...


  I love having a color category. It helps me see what colors I don't need any more of!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Sorting shadows by crease/lid etc.. Love that! Def doing it.  Agree on the dupes! I was looking at some makeup geek shadows last night online and am forcing myself to see if I have anything similar really. It is making me look at some shadows I have but don't really use but could be close to the ones I'm wanting. Random but I'm totally convinced makeup geek is going to raise their prices so I feel that slight pressure to buy soon. I have no basis for my theory other than they've been exploding recently and haven't raised prices ever to my knowledge.   Veronika I saw at dusk at cco and just skipped it but maybe I shouldn't have! Maybe your cco has if there's one close?


  I skipped it twice lol but now I want it.. funny how that works! No CCO in Canada unfortunately (or fortunately?) but I'm sure that shade or something really similar - or better - will come around soon. I'm not in a rush since I have Tarte Exposed coming. And I want to get more of the Hourglass blushes. Exercising patience!


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Spend $1000 in a calendar year. I wasn't expecting to ever get there but here I am! An easy way to check how close you are is to add a more expensive product to your cart and keep changing the amount until the VIB Rouge notification pops up in the corner.


  If you have the Sephora app on your phone, it will also show you under My Account>Beauty Insider in a little bar at the top how much more you have to spend to maintain your current Beauty Insider level or move up to the next level.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> If you have the Sephora app on your phone, it will also show you under My Account>Beauty Insider in a little bar at the top how much more you have to spend to maintain your current Beauty Insider level or move up to the next level.


  Sephora app! They must not have it in Canada/for Android because I couldn't find it last time I looked. That would be easier for sure, thanks for the tip! I just noticed one day when I was randomly adding stuff to my cart that the VIB Rouge notification popped up.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

Just thought I'd share some recent blog/YouTube links. I know some of you said you found them helpful last time I did that.

  Plus Fall collections are coming out soon and I know for myself it's harder to stay on track when collections are constantly being released and everyone is always excited about something!

Shopping Addiction
  Recovering Shopaholic - On Relapse, Reasons, and Recommitting This one was just published recently and prompted me to share a few things. I love this blog.. it centers around clothing but I've taken so many tips and applied them to my makeup journey. I really identified with this post because usually my relapses coincide with confidence issues about my body or some other aspect of my life that I'm trying to distract myself from.
  The Nife en l'Air - Fast Month #1: On Mindset

Decluttering
  Tati - Makeup Graveyard | Eyeliner
  beautywithemilyfox - Decluttering

Project Pan/Pan That Palette/Finish 5 By Fall Challenges
  Faithersk - Pan That Palette 7 Week Update I like this series because she's using a neutral palette and then cycling through other eyeshadows each week.
  Faithersk - Expiring Products
  Angela Skar - Pan That Palette - Lessons Learned


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love having a color category. It helps me see what colors I don't need any more of!


 Hey ladies, hows everyone doing! Ok, I've been MIA...again, but miss ya guys. But loving the work thang lol. And I'm still low buy ya'll
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've gotten some ds mascara and almost got some lippies, but didn't. There is lots of others things I am spending on, much needed and important. I would like to make a spread sheet, one day. I was keeping track on my face everyday on my phone like @Naomi29, but some days I forgot lol. But I can truly say I've worn all my blushes in both palettes and most of the others! Also been working on my lippies. I do think next payday I'll have to do a Sephora an Mac order...for staples.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

I have to confess an indiscretion.

  I went to the VIB Rouge event tonight, which went fine! I've been wanting to go just to see what it was like since I've never been to anything like that before. I'm also aiming to NOT be VIB Rouge next year. I've felt pretty in control lately so I thought, what the heck let's just do it. I picked up some travel sizes of a few things I've been wanting to try like the Living Proof PHD (I used a sample and really liked it but wasn't ready to commit to a full size). I was going to get the leave-in treatment but passed since there wasn't a smaller size of that and it was like $32. Turns out there was a deluxe size in the little sample bag that they gave you so that worked out quite nicely! I also got travel sizes of the Caudalie Grape Water and UD's b6 spray. All went according to plan. The sample bag was decent, but not overly exciting to be honest.. kind of the theme of the night really. We were all on a list and had to get signed in at the door, then we got name tags and a basket and were sent off on our own. There were probably about 30 people there and our Sephora is small so we were kind of tripping over each other. Everything worth looking at was sold out (probably a good thing for me). All in all, I'm glad I went for the experience but it didn't have the feel of a "VIP" event.

  So, you might be wondering what the problem is since I didn't buy any makeup at Sephora.. Well, MAC is right across the hallway.. and because I got there early and they weren't letting anyone in until 7, I thought I'd kill time by swatching things at MAC. Then someone asked me if I wanted to try any lipsticks on and I figured, why not! No harm in that, I'll just finalize my B2M list. But then I tried on this one lipstick.. and I just couldn't get over it. I managed to leave without buying it but during the Sephora event I couldn't stop thinking about it. Even when I got my sample bag and the things I bought at Sephora it just didn't seem like "enough." So I went back and bought the lipstick. I wish I would have taken my B2M empties with me!! But I was feeling so confident that I wouldn't need them.. clearly I did!

  Anyway, it was "just" one lipstick, so the world will not end. This just means anything I get from ANR will have to be using B2M stuff since I've used my 5 makeup item slots for this month already. Also I'm starting to get that anxious feeling coming back when I go shopping which I don't like. I've already been to the mall twice this month and made one online order and it's only been a week! I'm going to put myself back on a No Buy for everything again until ANR comes out. I know this method doesn't work for a lot of people but it seems to work well for me.. and I need to get myself sorted out before the holiday sets and collections frenzy starts.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 6, 2014)

Lmao!  Yep @ veronikawithak,  the 1 lippie & if it looked fab on ya, hey. The Sephora event sounds fun, I'm not quote to Rouge, but kinda wish I was. Really wanted to get the mini beauty blenders, but I can wait lol.Your still doing good, especially if you left Sephora without nothing lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Lmao! Yep @ veronikawithak, the 1 lippie & if it looked fab on ya, hey. The Sephora event sounds fun, I'm not quote to Rouge, but kinda wish I was. Really wanted to get the mini beauty blenders, but I can wait lol.Your still doing good, especially if you left Sephora without nothing lol


  Hahaha it did look fab! So that's something. The Sephora event honestly stressed me out more than anything. It was fun for 5 minutes while I was in line feeling like someone important, but then it was frantic and I kind of wanted to just get my stuff and get out. I prefer shopping when there's nobody else there lol.. part of the reason I stay away during peak hours or shop online. Glad I got to check it out though! I was going to get the mini beauty blenders too but they didn't have them yet.. they're soooo tiny looking from what I've seen online.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

@burghchick did your birthday happen yet?? If so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 6, 2014)

What lippies did you get??


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> What lippies did you get??


Just one! Faux.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 6, 2014)

Faux is pretty. Since where I live there's only a Mac counter, lippie are the only B2M item I can get. And I've thought about Faux. I can understand not wanting to shop with a crowd. But too bad
  the mini Beauty Blenders weren't in stock lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Faux is pretty. Since where I live there's only a Mac counter, lippie are the only B2M item I can get. And I've thought about Faux. I can understand not wanting to shop with a crowd. But too bad
> the mini Beauty Blenders weren't in stock lol


  It is pretty.  Also on the list is Brave and then maybe some darker colors. I'm getting adventurous. But I'll for sure remember to take my B2M empties with me next time I go to the mall. My Sephora is terrible.. everything always comes in like a month after it's supposed to launch. So I wasn't too surprised.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > What lippies did you get??
> ...


  Faux is a staple, if you use your B2M for a different lippy, then I think you are okay, since you have a set amount you plan to spend on future collections and then that can just be exchanged.  Looking almost always leads to buying in my case.  One thing I have found that does limit my impulse buying is organizing my stash, because if I have a mental inventory of what I already have, I am less likely to get something unless I think it is a staple or really unique.

  I should probably confess at this point that I need to excuse myself from this thread.  While I DO want to shop my stash more and avoid buying dupes, I just hauled at Sephora and I am a sucker for LE items from MAC and OCC, but I am trying hard not to buy things I won't use or to duplicate things unless I am sure I will get through at least one container of whatever I have duped.  But, I just did a Sephora haul (and gave into some hyped items), so maybe I need to go into Pixies bad girl chair.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks [@]martiangurll[/@]! Yes, I'm still within my goal for the month as long as I don't buy anything else! And I should avoid looking at anything to avoid the temptation. Totally agree about having things visible and organized too! Such a big help. Also, I don't think you need to excuse yourself or go sit in the bad chair.. as I recall your goals have always been about shopping your stash and avoiding dupes right? And even if you have been buying a little more than you planned, that's what this thread is for right? We all slip up sometimes and we all have different goals.. it's just about supporting one another in the things we want to achieve. No need to be too harsh with ourselves. :frenz:


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep, as long as you kept your goal. I have Brave, a friend gave it to me along with one if the holiday cream glasses & I wear the 2 together.  I usually try to get a l/s I'll wear, since I usually only wear lipglass especially or gift it to someone.  I dnt think i've set a goal really but trying to not buy so much. My last big purchase with Moody & like I said got a couple mascaras. So in a couple wks, when I do get a few staple items I won't feel too bad lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

So what's everyone's plans for A Novel Romance? Hard to believe it'll be out next week! I feel like I've been looking forward to it for so long.. What are you planning on getting and/or what's your method for sticking to your Low Buy goal?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 7, 2014)

There's nothing I really want from ANR, except for Stay Sultry in the Passionate Quest quad, but I'm not spending all that money just for the one shade, not to mention palettes are a no-no for me. So I will look for something similar and permanent to buy later.  Besides that, I'm more looking forward to Artificially Wild. :nods:


----------



## lyseD (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> So what's everyone's plans for A Novel Romance? Hard to believe it'll be out next week! I feel like I've been looking forward to it for so long.. What are you planning on getting and/or what's your method for sticking to your Low Buy goal?


I had Yield to Love and Wanting More on my list but I am reconsidering them both.

  You?


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> There's nothing I really want from ANR, except for Stay Sultry in the Passionate Quest quad, but I'm not spending all that money just for the one shade, not to mention palettes are a no-no for me. So I will look for something similar and permanent to buy later.  Besides that, I'm more looking forward to Artificially Wild. :nods:


  Palettes are a no-no for me as well. Glad I've resisted and not purchased any this year.. I much prefer customizable pans. AW is the collection I'm most looking forward to as well. I've heard from a few of my local MAC MUAs that it was their favorite too. Should be a good one!  





lyseD said:


> I had Yield to Love and Wanting More on my list but I am reconsidering them both.  You?


  My list to swatch is Wanting More lipglass, Fun Ending Blush and Myself lipstick. I need to make an exchange and I have 3 B2M so that will cover it if I do decide to get all 3 which I'm not sure about yet. Looking forward more to AW and the new MUFE shadow line has really caught my eye. There's always so much going on that by the time collections come around I'm already distracted by something else coming up!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, next week! It's like I miss alot when I don't get on. I haven't looked at the collection that much in dept, but maybe a blush & lipglass for me. And that depends on if I need it & don't have anything like it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Wow, next week! It's like I miss alot when I don't get on. I haven't looked at the collection that much in dept, but maybe a blush & lipglass for me. And that depends on if I need it & don't have anything like it.


  Crazy eh?? I'm waiting to see it in stores but looking forward to seeing what everyone else picks up next week. Which ones are you looking at?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Crazy eh?? I'm waiting to see it in stores but looking forward to seeing what everyone else picks up next week. Which ones are you looking at?


  I'm thinking on Animal Indtincts,Talk S3xy (like I need another purple) and Bared for you or Reckless Desires. But the fluidline pencils are intriguing lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> I'm thinking on Animal Indtincts,Talk S3xy (like I need another purple) and Bared for you or Reckless Desires. But the fluidline pencils are intriguing lol


  Great choices! Bared for You and Reckless Desires were on my original list too but I'm trying to take it easy on lipglosses in case a good holiday set comes out. I love lip minis.. I find it way easier to use them up before I feel nervous about their expiration. I'm sooo glad they're coming out with better pencils that don't require sharpening! I've really been enjoying the one Marc Jacobs I have and I'm excited for my 100 point perk mini to come. MUFE has a new line of them and I want to try those as well. I have a few regular MUFE pencil liners to use up first before I purchase any more eyeliners though!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 7, 2014)

Well that is one thing I always use up, lipglass lol. So what's on your list now? I just really started getting into liners. My eyes are so sensitive, it's not a every day thing.  But the Marx Jacobs ones sound interesting.  And I've heard about the Mufe ones. I'd like to try em out, but lmk your options.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> So what's everyone's plans for A Novel Romance? Hard to believe it'll be out next week! I feel like I've been looking forward to it for so long.. What are you planning on getting and/or what's your method for sticking to your Low Buy goal?


  I was originally planning on getting _Lingering Kiss_ and _Good Kisser_ but managed to cross them off my list soon after seeing swatches. So, ANR was going to be a skip buuut... _Hearts Aflame_ has totally caught my eye! I don't have any similar reds so I plan to try it in-store (in case it's too brown for my taste) and possibly B2M it. There are rules with new releases and B2M'ing, right? I thought I read something along the lines of having to wait two weeks after the release date?

  I've brought my lipstick number down _considerably_ (totally my problem area). I'm at 87 with my max firmly set at 100. This is down from *158*! I bought two 36-slot lipstick holders on eBay to go along with my current 12-slot and 16-slot to really solidify my goal of 100. If it doesn't fit, it cannot stay. They get here tomorrow and I'm so excited!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 8, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I was originally planning on getting _Lingering Kiss_ and _Good Kisser_ but managed to cross them off my list soon after seeing swatches. So, ANR was going to be a skip buuut... _Hearts Aflame_ has totally caught my eye! I don't have any similar reds so I plan to try it in-store (in case it's too brown for my taste) and possibly B2M it. There are rules with new releases and B2M'ing, right? I thought I read something along the lines of having to wait two weeks after the release date?  I've brought my lipstick number down _considerably_ (totally my problem area). I'm at 87 with my max firmly set at 100. This is down from *158*! I bought two 36-slot lipstick holders on eBay to go along with my current 12-slot and 16-slot to really solidify my goal of 100. If it doesn't fit, it cannot stay. They get here tomorrow and I'm so excited!


  Congrats on bringing your lipstick count down! That's a huge accomplishment :congrats:   I'm still unsure about Good Kisser. So far for ANR I have Yeild to Love as my only definite. I'm having to step back from makeup for a bit due to some unforseen expenses and just feelings in general. I'm thinking after ANR the only collection I'm interested in will be the Matte collection. As of right now I only want Damn Glamorous from that.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 8, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Well that is one thing I always use up, lipglass lol. So what's on your list now? I just really started getting into liners. My eyes are so sensitive, it's not a every day thing.  But the Marx Jacobs ones sound interesting.  And I've heard about the Mufe ones. I'd like to try em out, but lmk your options.


  For now my list is just Wanting More for lipglasses and maybe FE blush and Myself lipstick. I want to try one fluidline pencil from MAC, probably the gold/bronze one and one from MUFE, probably the taupe. Will be waiting on those a while though for when I use up all my pencils which could take a while.  [@]Jaymuhlee[/@] WOW!! That's almost half that you got rid of! Awesome!! Must be so much easier to choose which one to wear. Keeping them in a specific size of container is a great idea too. Right now I have 2 muji drawers designated for lipsticks and glosses and I'm going to try not to go over that!


----------



## dorni (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe Superwatt e/s and/or Water Willow Liner.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @Jaymuhlee WOW!! That's almost half that you got rid of! Awesome!! Must be so much easier to choose which one to wear. Keeping them in a specific size of container is a great idea too. Right now I have 2 muji drawers designated for lipsticks and glosses and I'm going to try not to go over that!


Wow, that is ALOT of lipstick girl lol, but good for you getting your stash down.
  And I may get a fluidline pencil, I'm not sure yet. Maybe after I see more swatches, reviews. But like I said
  it depends on if I need it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I've brought my lipstick number down _considerably_ (totally my problem area). I'm at 87 with my max firmly set at 100. This is down from *158*! I bought two 36-slot lipstick holders on eBay to go along with my current 12-slot and 16-slot to really solidify my goal of 100. If it doesn't fit, it cannot stay. They get here tomorrow and I'm so excited!


  Yay! :cheer:  FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair + a tiny bit of MAC Face & Body - White * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * Maybelline Colorburst Vivids Lipstick - Shocking Coral  (edited to add...)  So my white F&B came in yesterday. I did a mixing test with my Maybelline Fit Me in #110, which is a touch too dark on me. It went well, but I think I've reached the end of my love for Fit Me. It didn't seem to dry down, even though I set it with powder. I'll likely finish the bottle (I've finished a bottle previously), but I won't repurchase.  I've also been having thinky thoughts regarding my brush collection lately, especially after one of Kerry-Jane's posts a couple of pages ago. While there are some brushes that I definitely still love using, there are others that I'm kind of over, and some that I use because that's what I have. I've been looking at other brushes -- brands with shapes I want that I've been eying include MAC, Louise Young, Chikuhodo, Hakuhodo, Rae Morris (btw, I think her magnet concept is very clever), Goss, and MUFE -- and OMG. I'm not in a position to start replacing brushes at the moment, but I'm thinking I'll be spending some time examining my existing brush collection, and then by the end of 2015, I hope to have a brush collection/wardrobe that I absolutely love.  (Brands in my existing collection include MAC, Sigma, e.l.f., Sonia Kashuk, Real Techniques, Louise Young, Sephora (Pro collection), and EcoTools, as well a few Posh brushes which I don't use regularly but kept for travel use.)


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, [@]burghchick[/@]!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks, ladies! I'd actually been cycling through the same small group of lipsticks so this will definitely help me use my entire collection. 

  There are lots of people on the forum with wayyy more so I don't feel too bad about my number. What I do feel bad about is the condition one of my holders arrived in:







  For some reason that eBay seller only wrapped the two holders' boxes in bubble wrap, without actually shipping them in a box?? So bizarre, and such a bummer! They're offering a refund or a replacement, thankfully. Still, how weird! 

  Now to work on the rest of my stash... and actually list/donate/toss what I've cleared out!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 9, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks, ladies! I'd actually been cycling through the same small group of lipsticks so this will definitely help me use my entire collection.   There are lots of people on the forum with wayyy more so I don't feel too bad about my number. What I do feel bad about is the condition one of my holders arrived in:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason that eBay seller only wrapped the two holders' boxes in bubble wrap, without actually shipping them in a box?? So bizarre, and such a bummer! They're offering a refund or a replacement, thankfully. Still, how weird!   Now to work on the rest of my stash... and actually list/donate/toss what I've cleared out!


  Aww, that is a bummer & also weird no box. Hopefully they'll replace it for ya. Good your sorting things & tossing, giving away. I don't have tons as some like you, but I def have more than the Average chick lol. I line my size, as I give and toss alot. Just went through & gave some away & Lil items go to my daughter.  She's on 8, so good enough for her to play in.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 9, 2014)

A couple of weeks until hubby goes back to work and the girls are back at school. I hope to spend the first while depotting all my MAC shadows (about 85).

  Can anyone link a video or information about depotting multiple shadows at once, I just couldn't bear doing one at a time with a flat iron.

  Thank you.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 9, 2014)

You could probably do two or three at once with the flat iron technique.  I think your other, better option would be to use an oven at a low temperature.  Here's one tutorial (this doesn't use MAC eyeshadows, but it would work for them) ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcX3BNfO2_A


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 9, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Aww, that is a bummer & also weird no box. Hopefully they'll replace it for ya. Good your sorting things & tossing, giving away. I don't have tons as some like you, but I def have more than the Average chick lol. I line my size, as I give and toss alot. Just went through & gave some away & Lil items go to my daughter. She's on 8, so good enough for her to play in.


  Same/opposite! I let my mom have first dibs on my to-go pile!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Aug 9, 2014)

Lol @Jaymuhlee, as long as it'd in the family.  My daughter has a Lil collection going on, it's cute. Now I've thought about giving my mom items, but eh, idk if she'd even wear anything she's sooo plain.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Happy belated birthday, [@]burghchick[/@]!





veronikawithak said:


> @burghchick  did your birthday happen yet?? If so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :nanas:  :stars: arty2: :stars:


  Thank you, wicked and Veronika! It wasn't a great day but today was better.  I slept all day!  I've been unusually irritable and sad lately.  I'm not positive why but I have a few guesses.  Mainly due to the ideas in this forum about having only things that I love rather than just "stuff", I've started going through everything I own in order to get rid of things.  Surprisingly, there are mostly just things that I love.  Most of my things have been in storage in my mother's garage for years (long story).  So I've forgotten how many beautiful things I do have.  This, however, has made me want to be able to get them out and enjoy them again.  That has made me frustrated about my life in general. Plus this past week I discovered that some of my furniture  has gotten mold on it.  I used to have it in a climate controlled storage unit, which my family convinced me was a waste of money. Obviously not, since it didn't get moldy there! My other frustration is that I can't walk very far because one of my legs is weak, the muscles won't flex, the knee won't bend...  I had a problem with this same leg years ago because I had a bulging disc pressing on the sciatic nerve for it.  I was told then that it would always be weaker than the right leg so I'm wondering if my current problems are related. I have an appointment with an ortho Dr. But not until the 19th. I've been dealing with this all summer.  I'm really hoping there is a cure that doesn't require surgery.  But I'll do whatever it takes! All of this thinking puts make-up in perspective. At the same time, I'm looking forward to getting a few things from ANR just because I want something pretty and nice for a little bit of pleasure.  I haven't bought much recently and I miss it. Aside from ANR the only other collection I'm excited about is the Matte lips and Rihanna Viva Glam 2. AW is probably a total skip, the Simpsons is a skip, Brooke Shields is a skip, Rocky Horror is probably a skip, Nasty Gal is a maybe.  I am looking forward to the holiday collex so I'm keeping that in mind when I choose other items.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 10, 2014)

And since this is a Low Buy thread, I've realized a few other things that I have plenty of and therefore do not need to buy any more of: picture frames, candle holders, and books.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 10, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Here's one tutorial (this doesn't use MAC eyeshadows, but it would work for them) ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcX3BNfO2_A


Thanks so much Shelly, I guess I'll start getting organized.


----------



## jchait (Aug 10, 2014)

I have officially started my low buy. Taking my time with purchasing things instead of going crazy, shopping my stash, enjoying the lippies I already own.


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 10, 2014)

blind post.  I have to say, since seeing the Promo pictures of the Brooke Shields collection, my lemming for Scone bronzer and the cream colour duo, I'm passing that collection. The 15 Pan looks interesting, but I have enough neutral palettes as it is. RHPS is still on my list. (And ANR was never really calling to me!) So, I think I'll be good on the LE MAC front.  Which makes up for the impulse haul from The Bay Online this weekend - Chanel Id'o in Mirage and New Moon. For some reason, like, 80% of Illamasqua's line is on sale 20% off on the site. I don't know if Illa's pulling out or not or what... but as Hollow piggy was sold out forever at Sephora, I ordered it from the Bay's sale section. I did get some great stuff though in The Bay's summer sale - BCBG boots that kind of look like the Chloe Susanna's for a third of the regular price, a Kate Moss for Topshop sundress (too short for work, but I figure it'll be nice  with a cardigan and flats for casual stuff in early Fall), a Breton Lord & Taylor top and a really nice skirt from Lord & Taylor for work. MAJOR damage but at least it was directly from my account; not on credit so I don't feel too guilty.   I'm still really trying to shop my stash, so today I did my Maybelline CT look for each week...  skin79 hot pink Bb cream & it cosmetics powder foundation in the t-zone.  Seashore Frosts on lid, with NARS Blondie in crease. NARS Abyssinia on browbone with Coconut Grove over my liner. I've been trying to use my NARS Singles more, so whoopie for me!  Maybelline Studio Gel liner in Brown winged - I like it, but I still like the look of black eyeliner better on me. I feel like the brown is a cop-out... NARS Irresistiblement bronzer and NYX Terracotta blush. Revlon lipstick in Pink in the Afternoon - very casual outfit and hair in a ponytail. I haven't used the lipstick in a while but I feel like it brightened my face all up...


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> For some reason, like, 80% of Illamasqua's line is on sale 20% off on the site. I don't know if Illa's pulling out or not or what... but as Hollow piggy was sold out forever at Sephora, I ordered it from the Bay's sale section.


  Supposedly, they're pulling out of the US and Canada. (They're no longer on Sephora but a lot of their stuff is still available through Bloomies, last I checked.) But I also saw them post on their Instagram in response to someone that they would be back in both countries eventually? Their own website ships virtually everywhere, so it isn't a total loss. (I just posted a message on their Facebook page; we'll see what they say.)  





> I'm still really trying to shop my stash, so today I did my Maybelline CT look for each week...  skin79 hot pink Bb cream & it cosmetics powder foundation in the t-zone.  Seashore Frosts on lid, with NARS Blondie in crease. NARS Abyssinia on browbone with Coconut Grove over my liner. I've been trying to use my NARS Singles more, so whoopie for me!  Maybelline Studio Gel liner in Brown winged - I like it, but I still like the look of black eyeliner better on me. I feel like the brown is a cop-out... NARS Irresistiblement bronzer and NYX Terracotta blush. Revlon lipstick in Pink in the Afternoon - very casual outfit and hair in a ponytail. I haven't used the lipstick in a while but I feel like it brightened my face all up...


  :cheer:  My own FOTD... * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (undereyes) * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia (was so happy to use this again!) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Urban Decay Smoked Palette - Mushroom on the lid, a tiny bit of Blackout in the outer corner, Kinky to blend out harsh lines * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected (crease) * Sephora Eye Contour Pencil - Park Avenue * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Taupe (contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses * MAC Lustreglass - Flusterose (mainly on the centre of the lower lip)


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello Girls!!! 
  Long time no see, been a while right?
  So just here to say I finished paying my student loan and pay one credit card soooo now I have to pay my one and only credit card which doesn't go so great because I decide to threat myself with not one but two perfume!!! grrr  (but they smell amazing)
  I only purchase a couple of staples (makeup) this summer and NO mac collection since .... forever (february i think)

  Now for the Novel romance collection i'm interested in 2 lipstick and 2 blushes but with my luck they will be all sold out by the time I'm realizing they are on line


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 10, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> Hello Girls!!!
> Long time no see, been a while right?
> So just here to say I finished paying my student loan and pay one credit card soooo now I have to pay my one and only credit card which doesn't go so great because I decide to threat myself with not one but two perfume!!! grrr  (but they smell amazing)
> I only purchase a couple of staples (makeup) this summer and NO mac collection since .... forever (february i think)
> ...


  Good to see you hun! Congrats on the financial accomplishments! Keep it up!


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 10, 2014)

@burghchick Happy Belated Birthday Sweetiepie!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 11, 2014)

Happy birthday @burghchick!! 

  I'm home! I've been staying with my dad all summer and I haven't had as much time to be on here - most of my posts have been through mobile. I miss my dad, but it's nice to be able to be on here as much as I want to be again.

  I was fairly successful on no buy July, but as usual, I ended up going nuts when it was over. Bought 4 lip tars and two Velvetines. I haven't got the Velvetines yet but honestly, I don't regret the lip tars one bit. They're gorgeous.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Happy birthday @burghchick !!   I'm home! I've been staying with my dad all summer and I haven't had as much time to be on here - most of my posts have been through mobile. I miss my dad, but it's nice to be able to be on here as much as I want to be again.  I was fairly successful on no buy July, but as usual, I ended up going nuts when it was over. Bought 4 lip tars and two Velvetines. I haven't got the Velvetines yet but honestly, I don't regret the lip tars one bit. They're gorgeous.


  Welcome back, Crimson! It will be nice to see more posts from you.  I love the colors of the lip tars but I never use the one I have because I don't want to carry a lip brush around. Do u always use one or is there a different way to apply?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> @burghchick  Happy Belated Birthday Sweetiepie!!


  Thanks, Pixie!  I had a good day yesterday, so that made up for the actual birthday.  I did what I thought was a good workout at the gym despite my back/knee/leg problems, although I have a lot of pain today.  I'm one of those people who enjoys going to the gym., though, so I'll have to live with the pain. It's good to see you pop in here, Pixie! Now I'm going to read your other posts.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 11, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > So what's everyone's plans for A Novel Romance? Hard to believe it'll be out next week! I feel like I've been looking forward to it for so long.. What are you planning on getting and/or what's your method for sticking to your Low Buy goal?
> ...


  Congrats, Jaymuhlee! That is a huge reduction in lippies.  I agree with you that Hearts Aflame is gorgeous. I wanted it, too, but I reminded myself that I already have several that are very similar if not dupes.  There are several similar in the perm line, so I'm making myself pass on it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 11, 2014)

soooo no buy august update!

  i caved and bought mary greenwells fire perfume off ebay last week, it was buy it now at a good price, its sold out everywhere plus its the first time one has come on ebay under rrp since it launched so im happy enough with that.

  the look in a box face kits launched here, sold out immediately on macs website.
  they came on selfridges website last thursday, i kept myself from buying the all about plum kit until today,
  as i wanted to keep myself to a one item a week thing

  a spanner was thrown in the works as the cotton wool i'd stocked up on before august is crap, i keep peeling tufts of it off my face and it was getting in my eyes
  so i had to go to tescos and buy some cotton wool today

  so if im being super strict that's three items this month so far
  i've failed a complete no buy but tbh the average number of products i'd be bringing in a month (i mean everything healthcare related too like toothpaste and hayfever pills) is a massive 32!

  i'll contiune this month buying as little as possible though, im not about to let the floodgates open!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 11, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Welcome back, Crimson! It will be nice to see more posts from you. I love the colors of the lip tars but I never use the one I have because I don't want to carry a lip brush around. Do u always use one or is there a different way to apply?


 
  Thanks! I usually use a lip brush. I have just started wearing lip tars but I wouldn't wear one unless I knew I wasn't going to be eating. I've heard you can buy some sponge tip applicators and that they make it easier to apply.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 11, 2014)

Good to see some familiar faces around! @CrimsonQuill157 glad to hear that you'll be on more often! @kerry-jane88 I hear you about the floodgates! It's been hard to maintain a certain level of shopping without going overboard - low buys seem to be harder for me in some ways than no buys.

  Here's a mid-August update for me -

  I got my Sephora order in the mail with the Give Me Some Lip kit, Tarte Exposed blush and the Swoon lipgloss tool. They left out my eyeliner perk so I had to call and get my points refunded.. I always seem to get the wrong stuff. I placed another order today for my favorite perfume in a rollerball because I finished it this week. Other than that I just got a mini Bad Gal lash. I've been working my way through my mascara samples and some of them have been pretty bad so I wanted a favorite on hand for when I go out or something. I don't think I'll buy the full size of it anymore since the sample ones are less than half the price and they last me almost as long as I would keep a mascara anyway! One nice thing about Rouge is the free shipping even on smaller orders. I've heard that they have cancelled people's orders in the past because they were too small so I hope that doesn't happen!

  I was so tempted to get one of the new MUFE eyeshadows but I stopped myself!

  I also started little bags for mascara samples and mini lipglosses/lipsticks. Out of the 6 products in the lip set I got today, I only kept 2 out and put the rest in the sample bag. Whenever I feel the urge to get something new become overwhelming I can just look in there and pull out something to start using. Usually when I get sample kits I just tear everything open and try it all on the same day. Then I have too much open at a time and it all starts to go to waste. I would do that with perfume samples too but it's rare that I find a perfume I actually like and I toss 80% of the samples I get after 1-2 uses. I think I've used the same 2 perfumes for like 5 years now..

  On the using things up front, I'm getting close to finishing ONE of the 12 lip glosses in the Bite set I got a few months ago.. lol. I've had the set since April and it's the only one I've put a real dent in.. I did split up the set into my 4 favorite light nude shades (haven't opened yet), 4 Spring colors (opened in April and working my way through), and 4 Fall colors (opened this month and will use more in the Fall). Loving them though. I'm definitely trying to avoid buying a lot of full size lip products since they take so long to use up. I'm also working on two MAC lipsticks right now: Sweetie and See Sheer. Both were only lightly used so they'll take a while. Trying to use up a few things every season though. Blushes I'm not sure about right now. I reach for the same 4-5 all the time and have almost 10 others that I kind of have to force myself to use. Still working out what to do about that.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Good to see some familiar faces around! @CrimsonQuill157 glad to hear that you'll be on more often! @kerry-jane88 I hear you about the floodgates! It's been hard to maintain a certain level of shopping without going overboard - low buys seem to be harder for me in some ways than no buys.
> 
> Here's a mid-August update for me -
> 
> ...


If you're considering purging some of those 10 blushes, maybe swatch your blushes side by side and see if any are dupes or at least close to each other.


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 11, 2014)

Quote:     so if im being super strict that's three items this month so far
i've *failed* a complete no buy but tbh the average number of products i'd be bringing in a month (i mean everything healthcare related too like toothpaste and hayfever pills) is a massive 32!



  LOL  who though NOT consuming was that hard!!!!  
  32 is not that bad.... I guess practice make perfect


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> If you're considering purging some of those 10 blushes, maybe swatch your blushes side by side and see if any are dupes or at least close to each other.


  Great minds! Right after I made that post I got down to business and did some cheek comparisons. Ended up letting go of 4. I made a list of my ideal blush collection including the ones I have and the ones I want. I ended up with a Top 12 for now.. I'm going to try to let go of my least favorite for each new blush I buy and try to stay under that number. For someone who doesn't focus on cheeks much at all, I think 10-12 is reasonable for me.. I've been more selective lately so I'm hoping it won't be too tough.


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 11, 2014)

I have to applaud all of you who go on these Purge's. I really need to make an effort to go in and weed out the stuff, but I find it so overwhelming. And then, even as I'm throwing it out, I'll convince myself I'll wear it at some point. I need to be ruthless, but with my stash I can't .


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 11, 2014)

Purging has been ok but I went all in on my Christmas list and I was supposed to be on a no-buy! So I'll skip not just Simpsons but RHPS and the Nars Audacious lipsticks, too.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 11, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I have to applaud all of you who go on these Purge's. I really need to make an effort to go in and weed out the stuff, but I find it so overwhelming. And then, even as I'm throwing it out, I'll convince myself I'll wear it at some point. I need to be ruthless, but with my stash I can't .


  It's not easy! After a few rounds over the past year it's still tough. But I feel less overwhelmed with less stuff so I have to force myself do it for my own sanity. I want to open my drawers and feel a sense of gleeful indecision because I love everything so much I can't choose what to wear.. instead of guilting myself into wearing something I don't love just because I hate to see it sitting there not getting used. If you feel like you need to purge, it might help if you got rid of one thing at a time at first to ease into it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 11, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> FEED THE SENSES! I really love that lippie! And you're making me want to pull out my UD Mushroom and give it another go. Can't seem to love that one for some reason. Thanks for the inspiration!


  Throw Mushroom in your travel kit for a while! :nods:   I really like the combo I did; very pretty. (MAC Quarry would dupe for MUG Unexpected, and you don't have to use a black in the outer corner, either.) You could also pair it with MAC Copperplate in the crease. A mid-brown would work as well (something like MAC Wedge or UD Naked or Buck). If you wanted to inject a little bit of colour, you could incorporate something like Fig 1.  Mushroom would also work very well on its own, IMO.


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 11, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Mushroom would also work very well on its own, IMO.


  Good idea! I WILL throw it in my travel bag for my trip this week!! And I think using it with Fig 1 would be a great option for me... since I love Fig 1 but have never thought to pair it with Mushroom!! You are on a roll woman! HeeHee Thanks!


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 11, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Welcome back, Crimson! It will be nice to see more posts from you. I love the colors of the lip tars but I never use the one I have because I don't want to carry a lip brush around. Do u always use one or is there a different way to apply?


  One of our Spectrettes posted this link in the OCC Lip Tar thread (I think)... Maybe give this idea a try! It's a tutorial on how to turn your lip tars into lip pencils. Looks interesting!
  http://www.portraitofmai.com/2013/07/diy-tutorial-turn-your-lip-tars-into_20.html


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> So I'll skip not just Simpsons but RHPS and the Nars Audacious lipsticks, too.


  I was fine with NARS Audacious until I realised it was a full range of colours. It kept showing up in my Specktra feed, but I just ASSumed it was _one_ lipstick called Audacious from Fall everyone was talking about. Some of the colours sound gorgeous, but I think I can skip until someone gives me a gift card.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 11, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I have to applaud all of you who go on these Purge's. I really need to make an effort to go in and weed out the stuff, but I find it so overwhelming. And then, even as I'm throwing it out, I'll convince myself I'll wear it at some point. I need to be ruthless, but with my stash I can't .


  I haven't purged anything recently, either.  I like it all! There are a few lippies I don't LOVE , like 2.  All of the others I do love and can't bring my self to get rid of them.  So I'm just focusing on using up a few and buying less. I was thinking about getting something from AW, then tonight I wore Twig.  I'd forgotten how lovely it is.  Look!  Although it looks more roses here, and on me it's a brown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I also have a Velvet Teddy, Film Noir, Mystical, Bronze Shimmer, and Double Shot.  Plus reddish-browns. That's enough brown-toned lippies for me, I think.


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 11, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I also have a Velvet Teddy, Film Noir, Mystical, Bronze Shimmer, and Double Shot. Plus reddish-browns. That's enough brown-toned lippies for me, I think.


  So pretty girl!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 12, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I have to applaud all of you who go on these Purge's. I really need to make an effort to go in and weed out the stuff, but I find it so overwhelming. And then, even as I'm throwing it out, I'll convince myself I'll wear it at some point. I need to be ruthless, but with my stash I can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you find it overwelming concentrate on just one type of product in your stash, so Lipsticks or glosses, eyeshadows, foundations, blushers etc. You can then take your time and even do mini challenges to pick the better performing formulas, whilst weeding out that need to go without it becoming an overwelming task. Once I decide to purge something I put it in a seperate make up bag or old show box for 4-6 weeks, if I haven't thought about it or reached for it in that time frame I then let it go, it helps stops me having pangs of regret and convincing myself I will use it, when I just established I didn't miss it!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 12, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Mushroom would also work very well on its own, IMO.


  I have mushroom and it sits neglected in my eyeshadow singles draw. These are really helpful suggestions, I am going to pull it out next week once I have washed all my brushes - they are all dirty and I have been putting off washing them by using a shadow sticks and blending with my finger! I am then going to challenge myself to use it continuously for 5 days to see if I can find a way to make it work for me using your suggested color combos!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 12, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I was fine with NARS Audacious until I realised it was a full range of colours. It kept showing up in my Specktra feed, but I just ASSumed it was _one_ lipstick called Audacious from Fall everyone was talking about. Some of the colours sound gorgeous, but I think I can skip until someone gives me a gift card.


  I saw this on Temptalia at the weekend, I was fine and thought I could resist until I realised there was a Charlotte Lipstick! Now looking at the swatches it might make a lovely fall/winter colour, I don't have anything like this, i own true reds, orange reds and lots of pinks/MLBB colours, but no darks/vampy/purple shades so this could fill that hole in my collection. i just wonder how I will incorporate it into my look - it has to be work appropriate.....how do you all wear darker/vampy colours on the lips, what do you do with eyes and cheeks ?


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I also have a Velvet Teddy, Film Noir, Mystical, Bronze Shimmer, and Double Shot. Plus reddish-browns. That's enough brown-toned lippies for me, I think.


  Very pretty - that is a lovely natural color on you


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 12, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I was fine with NARS Audacious until I realised it was a full range of colours. It kept showing up in my Specktra feed, but I just ASSumed it was _one_ lipstick called Audacious from Fall everyone was talking about. Some of the colours sound gorgeous, but I think I can skip until someone gives me a gift card.


  lol I totally ignored it til I saw all the lipsticks together.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I haven't purged anything recently, either.  I like it all! There are a few lippies I don't LOVE , like 2.  All of the others I do love and can't bring my self to get rid of them.  So I'm just focusing on using up a few and buying less. I was thinking about getting something from AW, then tonight I wore Twig.  I'd forgotten how lovely it is.  Look!  Although it looks more roses here, and on me it's a brown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look beautiful!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm contemplating skipping the MAC AW shadows and checking out the new MUFE ones instead. Also thinking about skipping Pink Cult and Fun Ending and getting some more Hourglass blushes during the November sale. My 5 items per month limit is really making me think twice about a lot of things.. I know I'm going to want to take advantage of the Sephora sale and holiday sets so I'm trying to plan ahead. Not going to be easy. :S


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 12, 2014)

@burghchick, Twig looks great on you!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

Decided to let go of 3 other blushes today with the momentum I've got going. I'm down to 3 powders, 2 creams and 2 of the Becca Shimmer Souffles. Such a relief having them out actually, I just know which ones I reach for and it's the same ones all the time. I like to focus on eyes or lips and keep the cheeks neutral most of the time.   Now that I've got blushes sorted out I'm on to using my eyeshadows more!   With AW coming up I made a quad with the closest shades I had to the ones in the collection. I chose Yogurt, Copperplate, Haux, and Sumptuous Olive. Today I did a look with Yogurt all over the eye, Copperplate in the crease and outer corner, and Sumptuous Olive in a thick line on the middle of the upper lashline. Really liked how it turned out!


----------



## jchait (Aug 12, 2014)

Sold my antiquitease palette. That was really hard to let go of


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

Just saw that there is an Hourglass blush palette.. I'm doomed.  It has a shade I already have and I still want it lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just saw that there is an Hourglass blush palette.. I'm doomed.  It has a shade I already have and I still want it lol.


  RUNNNNNNNNNNNNN! RUN AWAY!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> RUNNNNNNNNNNNNN! RUN AWAY!


  Lol! No can do. I'm running towards it with open arms, and I'm okay with that! It has one of the blushes I was planning on getting during the sale anyway. This just means I 100% am not getting any other blushes. Glad I know about it now so I can plan ahead too and stay within my item limit.


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 12, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I saw this on Temptalia at the weekend, I was fine and thought I could resist until I realised there was a Charlotte Lipstick! Now looking at the swatches it might make a lovely fall/winter colour, I don't have anything like this, i own true reds, orange reds and lots of pinks/MLBB colours, but no darks/vampy/purple shades so this could fill that hole in my collection. i just wonder how I will incorporate it into my look - it has to be work appropriate.....how do you all wear darker/vampy colours on the lips, what do you do with eyes and cheeks ?
> Vampy Lip... let the lip do all the talking. Neutral eyes, with maybe a nice wing liner, and a nice neutral blush. That's always how I balance anything bold on my lips... I take the cue from pin-up makeup whenever I wear a red lip or a vampy lip shade. HTH
> 
> 
> ...


  HeeHee this made me giggle! I agree though... I am RUNNNNNNNNing away from that HG blush palette! I fell for their hype already. And although I really like 2 of the shades I got, they really aren't standouts in my collection. I do however, LOVE the HG Ambient powders and have been mixing them with my regular blushes lately.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 13, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> @burghchick, Twig looks great on you!


  I love it. It's getting me more in the mood for fall colors.


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Vampy Lip... let the lip do all the talking. Neutral eyes, with maybe a nice wing liner, and a nice neutral blush. That's always how I balance anything bold on my lips... I take the cue from pin-up makeup whenever I wear a red lip or a vampy lip shade. HTH
> 
> Be careful with those HG blushes. I have 3 and 2 of them look VERY close on my face (believe it or not)... DH and RM. I probably didn't need them both afterall. So make sure you can swatch them and really decide. They are pretty pricey too. I actually started using my HG ambient powders with other blushes I already had to recreate some of their blush shades. Ends up working out better for me than going crazy on more HG blushes. HTH
> 
> ...


  Thank you Pixie! . I may treat myself to charlotte Lipstick for fall if I can meet my collection targets and give it a go!

  Planning on spending some time on saturday cataloging my collections and seeing where I am at with a view to downsizing my collection

  I hadn't heard anything about a HR blush palette....I already own 5 of the 6 blushes as a result I prob wont get this one!

@veronikawithak Hourglass Blushes I own 5 of the 6 and I regret one being Ethereal. I don't own Luminous Flush. Dim Infusion gets the most wear and is a very wearable peach on me. Diffused Heat, Radient Magenta and Mood Exposure I like, but don;t reach for them as often as I thought I would. I think I prefer Tarte Exposed to Mood Exposure. I pick up Mac Tippy more than Radient Magenta which is the most pigmented and as for Diffused Heat there are dupes for it my collection. I think @PixieDancer is right in that the same effect could be achieved with the ambient lighting powders (particularly if you have the palette) and regular blushers. Ethereal is just super light and lacks payoff, it is a great blush topper just not so great on its own in my opinion.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 13, 2014)

I haven't purchased any makeup or beauty products since mid-July. And I know that wasn't that long ago, but to me, this is a big deal.   I'm noticing that since clearing out some of my stash it's easier for me to say no to things and think about things before purchasing. My list for the fall MAC collections is still quite small five lipsticks tops and then the pro long wear blushes in Oct. I'm sure I will pick up a few of the NARS ones, but I want to limit myself to two or three colors that I'll love.   I saw the HG blush palette and I'm interested, but they aren't my favorite formula, so I have to think about it.   I'm all in on the UD Basics 2 palette, but I'm going to wait for the Sephora F&F sale to pick up that baby. I'm hoping I can wait until then to pick up a few treats and just stick to fall MAC.   Something just clicked with me. I do have a small cart at Nordstroms right now but I keep taking things out and putting different things in, so I don't want to make a commitment on things I'm unsure of.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm also looking forward to fall colours but more importantly fall food. If I have to eat another grilled chicken breast I may scream.

  I need some beef bourguignon, a brisket some French onion soup.

  To be fair I start to crave summer food around March, so it all works out.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks [@]PixieDancer[/@] and [@]charlotte366[/@] for your thoughtful comments! It really helps hearing your perspectives too.  I thought about it when I first heard about it and again when I read your posts but I do still plan to purchase it, for a few reasons.  - I recently downsized my blushes and only have 3 powder blushes now including Tarte Exposed, HG Mood Exposure, HG Diffused Heat - HG is my favorite blush formula  - HG Mood Exposure is my favorite blush  - I've been wanting more of the HG shades (except Radiant Magenta)  - None of the shades I have are dupes for the colors (except ME of course)  - I've swatched them all in store and my skin tone is light enough that they all look very different on me - plus they apply and blend really well for me and that's important on my skin tone too   The one issue is that I already have one of the shades, so I've made a few requirements for myself before I can purchase it. I figure if I meet all these then it's clear I really do want it and it's not just another new shiny.  Requirements: - It must be one of my 5 purchases for the month. - I have to skip Pink Cult and Fun Ending which were both on my list to buy. - I have to wear Mood Exposure at least 4 times a week until the palette comes out. - I have to make a noticeable dip in Mood Exposure.  We'll see how it goes! But if I could only make one purchase for the rest of the year this would be it at this point, so I'm pretty sure I'll be able to resist other things to make room.


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> We'll see how it goes! But if I could only make one purchase for the rest of the year this would be it at this point, so I'm pretty sure I'll be able to resist other things to make room.


  I think given the though you are putting into the purchase and if you hit the goals a purchase is a good idea....very sensible reasoning that makes sense to me!

  I debated it today when I realised I too only had mood exposure, I don't have luminous flush or the exclusive shade obviously. I am still debating right now, and I am in the middle of downsizing my collection again, I may treat myself when it comes out depending on how my stash goals are going and if I have managed to sell some of the surplus stash.

  I decided that from now until december as my overall goal was to reduce the size of my stash considerabley so that it was just loved items I reach for I can only purchase using the proceeds from bits I have sold/got rid of. I will keep the money in a seperate account and see how I go!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks [@]PixieDancer[/@] and [@]charlotte366[/@] for your thoughtful comments! It really helps hearing your perspectives too.  I thought about it when I first heard about it and again when I read your posts but I do still plan to purchase it, for a few reasons.  - I recently downsized my blushes and only have 3 powder blushes now including Tarte Exposed, HG Mood Exposure, HG Diffused Heat - HG is my favorite blush formula  - HG Mood Exposure is my favorite blush  - I've been wanting more of the HG shades (except Radiant Magenta)  - None of the shades I have are dupes for the colors (except ME of course)  - I've swatched them all in store and my skin tone is light enough that they all look very different on me - plus they apply and blend really well for me and that's important on my skin tone too   The one issue is that I already have one of the shades, so I've made a few requirements for myself before I can purchase it. I figure if I meet all these then it's clear I really do want it and it's not just another new shiny.  Requirements: - It must be one of my 5 purchases for the month. - I have to skip Pink Cult and Fun Ending which were both on my list to buy. - I have to wear Mood Exposure at least 4 times a week until the palette comes out. - I have to make a noticeable dip in Mood Exposure.  We'll see how it goes! But if I could only make one purchase for the rest of the year this would be it at this point, so I'm pretty sure I'll be able to resist other things to make room.


  Not into hourglass so.I.can't comment on buying more of those powders, but yOu can be my ANR low buy buddy!?  Your post about buying Sable to that you couldn't buy the quad with it in was so helpful to me, as it made me look to my stash for a dupe: illamasqua sirens palette is close enough for me.  So yay, you don't need the ANR blushes


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 13, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I think given the though you are putting into the purchase and if you hit the goals a purchase is a good idea....very sensible reasoning that makes sense to me!  I debated it today when I realised I too only had mood exposure, I don't have luminous flush or the exclusive shade obviously. I am still debating right now, and I am in the middle of downsizing my collection again, I may treat myself when it comes out depending on how my stash goals are going and if I have managed to sell some of the surplus stash.  I decided that from now until december as my overall goal was to reduce the size of my stash considerabley so that it was just loved items I reach for I can only purchase using the proceeds from bits I have sold/got rid of. I will keep the money in a seperate account and see how I go!


  Yay! I have been putting a lot more thought into things lately. It's been really good for me to have a monthly item limit.. I keep seeing things in the future that I want to "save" my item points for and they keep knocking other things off my wishlist. I've already worn ME twice this week and my next challenge will be to not purchase Fun Ending when I go check out the ANR collection next week.   One of my goals was to end the year with less items than I started.. I don't think I'm going to meet it. I'm happy with my blushes now but I've accumulated quite a few lipsticks and mini glosses etc. That's okay though, over the next few months I'll keep trying to use things up   Good idea to limit yourself to money from re-selling!


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 13, 2014)

I need this thread! I'm going on a no-buy until November, but I have the willpower of a small fluffy creature with no willpower.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 13, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> I need this thread! I'm going on a no-buy until November, but I have the willpower of a small fluffy creature with no willpower.


  Lol @ small fluffy creature. Welcome! You got this! When I did a No Buy July I found it helped to take it one week at a time. Keep your eye on the prize! (I'm assuming the prize is a splurge for the Sephora sale  ).


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 13, 2014)

Birthday FOTD…  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Eyeshadow - All That Glitters (all over lid) * MAC Eyeshadow - Woodwinked (close to lashline/mobile lid) * Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Snakebite (from Naked 2 palette; outer corner into crease) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Poolside (lower lashline) * MAC Chromagraphic Pencil - NC15/NW20 (lower waterline) * Prestige Total Intensity Mascara - Jet Black * The Body Shop Honey Bronzing Powder - 02 Fair Matte * MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Light Year * NYX Slim Lipliner Pencil - Pale Pink * Prestige Waterproof Lipliner - Angora * Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Soft Nude


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 13, 2014)

Ladies (and Gentlemen, don't want to discriminate), I need some help. I decided to go on a no-buy this last weekend, but before that I'd ordered the LORAC pro 2 and a nail polish (DL Moon Rendezvous). The package is going to be delivered today, but I don't know if I should just return them. What should I do??


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 13, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> Ladies (and Gentlemen, don't want to discriminate), I need some help. I decided to go on a no-buy this last weekend, but before that I'd ordered the LORAC pro 2 and a nail polish (DL Moon Rendezvous). The package is going to be delivered today, but I don't know if I should just return them. What should I do??


  If you're thinking about returning them, you can probably do without them. That's my first instinct anyway! When I was on a No Buy I got some shoes sent to me that I had ordered the month before and I can't even describe how amazing it felt sending them back. It was a fantastic start to the month. Plus if they're perm you can always get them later on if you change your mind.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 13, 2014)

I have found real pleasure in giving my makeup to my friend. She wears full makeup every day and looks lovely. She will come and show me her makeup, if she used what I gave her and she's so happy. A lot of my things were hardly used and some new and were just hardly *being* used so although I feel like that was money that could have been saved/used elsewhere, at the time I was purchasing I didn’t have a clear plan and now it's bringing a smile to someone else.  There are some things I will have to throw out because of how long I have had them or because they're glosses but there is a sentimental hold there.  I have gotten everything on my year-end list and more! So the gaps in my collection should be filled! I want to try MAC Lip Erase and a fellow Specktra member is being a real doll and is helping me to get something I couldn't get out of my head, so after that I *need* to be better on my no-buy/low-buy.  I have to do much better.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 13, 2014)

[@]awickedshape[/@] that's such a sweet thing to give some items to your friend.  What a great way to clear out things you don't use.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> [@]awickedshape[/@] that's such a sweet thing to give some items to your friend.  What a great way to clear out things you don't use.


  Hi [@]veronikawithak[/@] :") I feel both bad for having so many things and happy to see her happy. I'm going to try to go with happy lol I wish I could give more away but some things might be way too old to give away. Also, the idea of throwing out the MAC lip glasses is stumping me. I think I will try to wear one a day and see how I can go from there. Restricting further purchases will be tough but I have to be tougher


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Hi [@]veronikawithak[/@] :") I feel both bad for having so many things and happy to see her happy. I'm going to try to go with happy lol I wish I could give more away but some things might be way too old to give away. Also, the idea of throwing out the MAC lip glasses is stumping me. I think I will try to wear one a day and see how I can go from there. Restricting further purchases will be tough but I have to be tougher


  Yes I know what you mean. I tend to feel guilty when I see how much I have compared to the use I get out of it too and that's a bad feeling. Restricting is the way to go if I want to avoid that so I have to be tougher also. We'll be tough together.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yes I know what you mean. I tend to feel guilty when I see how much I have compared to the use I get out of it too and that's a bad feeling. Restricting is the way to go if I want to avoid that so I have to be tougher also. We'll be tough together.


  Thank you


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 13, 2014)

YAY!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @shellygrrl! You look so sweet and beautiful!


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 13, 2014)

Hang in there @awickedshape! Sounds like you're really on the right track! We are here to support you hun!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 13, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> Ladies (and Gentlemen, don't want to discriminate), I need some help. I decided to go on a no-buy this last weekend, but before that I'd ordered the LORAC pro 2 and a nail polish (DL Moon Rendezvous). The package is going to be delivered today, but I don't know if I should just return them. What should I do??


  LORAC Pro 2 is permanent, so if you did send it back but changed your mind later on, you could always repurchase it at a later date.  





PixieDancer said:


> :stars:   YAY!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @shellygrrl ! You look so sweet and beautiful!  :stars:


  :hug: Thank you!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday @shellygrrl !!!! Have an amazing day!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday @shellygrrl !!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 14, 2014)

Something fundamental happened when applying make up this morning.......
  I hit pan on MAC Patina eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I couldn't believe it! the only eyeshadow I have hit pan on before is Charcoal Brown which I used on my eyebrows daily and MAC Style snob, which is the cooler taupe version of Patina for me! Both are normally one shade eye looks buffed in and blended out with a touch of black eyeliner.

  Patina isn't my oldest shadow in fact I believe it is the most recent mac shadow in my collection aside from the ED shadows. It had a big dip and is reached for normally every week or so but I was suprised to see the glint of pan appearing!

  I now want to use it more to finish it off! It will definitely be a repurchase once finished as I find the formula/colour really flattering for everyday work wear but could be glammed up a bit if necessary, but when I back it up I may put in a draw and try to use up Burberry Pale Barley first which is very similar!

  I was just so shocked!

  I also reached for my Hourglass products this morning thanks to @veronikawithak I am wearing Diffused Heat blush and Incandescent light as a cheek bone and brow bone highlight.... i have been ignoring my hourglass blushes for tarte exposed recently... i forgot how well the HG fused with my foundation/skin and look so natural. I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again !

  The final thing I realised is skincare related. Recently I turned 29 and became slightly more concerned about the condition of my skin. I started looking at my regime again and working out what wasn't really working. My skin in sensitive and dry and can be easily irritated.
  I raided my stash of samples and have been slowly adding in new products.
  Things are looking better...its definitely more hydrated thanks to a twice daily balm cleanse, oil and moisturiser combo. I also have just started to add in the First Aid Beauty Radience Pads as the Clarins exfoilating toner, upsets more than it helps!.

  The biggest thing that worries me is pigmentation, so I invested in the Clinique even better spf45 as I liked the texture better than the traditional facial SPF lotions. Turns out that it doesn't break me out and is a great primer, helping stop my skin absorbing my foundation because its dry and holding my makeup in place for a lot longer. I forgot to apply the other day and my foundation was absorbed by my skin 4 hours later. A great 2 in one product for me!


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 14, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> If you're thinking about returning them, you can probably do without them. That's my first instinct anyway! When I was on a No Buy I got some shoes sent to me that I had ordered the month before and I can't even describe how amazing it felt sending them back. It was a fantastic start to the month. Plus if they're perm you can always get them later on if you change your mind.


  I think I'm going to end up keeping them. The nail polish is only the second one I own and probably only the seventh one I've ever owned, so I don't really feel like it's contributing to the problem. The palette I'm less certain about. Eyeshadows are also not one of my problem areas, but I do have two other palettes that have been working fine for me. I'm thinking I will keep it on the condition that I use something in it at least twice a week. I already use both of my older palettes every time I wear eyeshadow, so I can't imagine it will be difficult to add a third one into the mix. Gah, well if I stay indecisive about this for awhile, I'll probably be less inclined to buy other things.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 14, 2014)

If it helps I love the Pro 2 Mich more than the first. The colors really work well with my skin tone and I've been using it at least 3x a week.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 14, 2014)

Super proud of myself you guys. Only bought Yield to Love from the ANR collection and a blush brush that I had been eyeing for months.   Old Melissa would've bought both blushes, a quad, and at least another three lipsticks. High five to me.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Super proud of myself you guys. Only bought Yield to Love from the ANR collection and a blush brush that I had been eyeing for months.   Old Melissa would've bought both blushes, a quad, and at least another three lipsticks. High five to me.


  Go you! Well done that's so great that you can see your progress in your buying attitude too


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Super proud of myself you guys. Only bought Yield to Love from the ANR collection and a blush brush that I had been eyeing for months.   Old Melissa would've bought both blushes, a quad, and at least another three lipsticks. High five to me.


   YAY!!! I saw that on the other thread and was so proud of you! Way to go.  You'll love the 159, I use it all the time.  I saw the collection go up but didn't get anything. I have to do an exchange so I'll be going in store.


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 14, 2014)

Forgive me, fellow low-buyers, for I have sinned.  I finally fell off my "no-buy for summer" wagon that I've been on since the end of April.  It's all Bite Beauty's fault!  They came out with those new matte lip crayons, and I love their crayon formulas.  When they released the first 6 new ones, I bought 2 of them, and then they just released the other 6 new shades and I bought 4 of those.  I probably should've swatched the new batch in the store.  When I did that with the first 6 released, I was able to eliminate from my list two of the four I was originally considering buying.  But I didn't realize the second 6 released earlier this week and I was _in Sephora_ the day they released for a quick in-and-out exchange because I was in a rush.  When I realized they were out that day and I didn't even know, I was so frustrated!  I almost placed an order right then and there, but I did wait until the next day to place my order because first I was going to try to swatch after work...but it ended up being a horrible day at work, starting with the commute, so I just said "F*** it" and went home and ordered all 4 that I wanted.  It wasn't an impulse buy because I waited a day before deciding to buy them, but I still feel like it was a purchase partially driven by emotion (we've all participated in some shopping therapy, I'm sure!).

This ended up being a much longer post than I originally intended.  Guess I had a few feelings to get out about my purchase.  At least I'm confident I'll love my new pretties.

#bitemademedoit


----------



## mel33t (Aug 14, 2014)

Wait...Bite has more matte crayons??   Sorry that's not helpful.  Everyone falls off the wagon and it sounds like you had a rough day. Just kill that horse and get up on a new one.   Swatches?


----------



## jchait (Aug 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Super proud of myself you guys. Only bought Yield to Love from the ANR collection and a blush brush that I had been eyeing for months.   Old Melissa would've bought both blushes, a quad, and at least another three lipsticks. High five to me.


  I'm in the same boat.  Only bought 4 lipsticks.  usually it would be 8 lipsticks,  both blushes,  and probably the quad. my low buy is working!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 14, 2014)

I've been looking at those new crayons too.. I didn't get any of the first ones because they were too bright for me but these look nice. I might get one next month if I cut off some things from my AW wishlist. I'm hoping Bite does a good holiday set this year!! I really love them.  It's good that you recognized your emotions! That's a big part of staying accountable. You'll do better next time!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 14, 2014)

Committing a low-buy thread cardinal sin by alerting you guys but… Bite's LE J. Crew matte crayons are on sale. I'm sorry.


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 14, 2014)

So proud of all of you that have kept yourselves in low-buy check with the release of ANR! I did well too... Keeping to my 3 item limit w 1 lipstick, 1 quad, and 1 EC eyeshadow. Feeling very focused and happy about my reserve at this point. Looks like a collective pat on the back is in order!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 14, 2014)

YAY proud of everyone too!! I didn't get anything online since I'll be going in store.. we'll see how that goes next week.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 14, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> YAY proud of everyone too!! I didn't get anything online since I'll be going in store.. we'll see how that goes next week.


  Same here! Really hoping my closest Macy's counter will stick to their word and let me B2M for HA. I called my PRO store and was told I couldn't, even after the 2-week period.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Hang in there @awickedshape ! Sounds like you're really on the right track! We are here to support you hun!!


  Thanks, [@]PixieDancer[/@], your posts always help!


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 14, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It's good that you recognized your emotions! That's a big part of staying accountable. You'll do better next time!


  Yeah, I don't feel TOO bad since I've been no-buying for the past few months, but it still feels like falling off the wagon.  Oh well.  Maybe I'll try to continue my no-buy into the fall now, and just wait for the VIB sale in November before getting anything else.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 14, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Happy Birthday @shellygrrl  !!!! Have an amazing day!!!!





mel33t said:


> Happy Birthday @shellygrrl !!


  Thank youse! 


charlotte366 said:


> Something fundamental happened when applying make up this morning....... I hit pan on MAC Patina eyeshadow! :thud:   I couldn't believe it! the only eyeshadow I have hit pan on before is Charcoal Brown which I used on my eyebrows daily and MAC Style snob, which is the cooler taupe version of Patina for me! Both are normally one shade eye looks buffed in and blended out with a touch of black eyeliner.  Patina isn't my oldest shadow in fact I believe it is the most recent mac shadow in my collection aside from the ED shadows. It had a big dip and is reached for normally every week or so but I was suprised to see the glint of pan appearing!  I now want to use it more to finish it off! It will definitely be a repurchase once finished as I find the formula/colour really flattering for everyday work wear but could be glammed up a bit if necessary, but when I back it up I may put in a draw and try to use up Burberry Pale Barley first which is very similar!  I was just so shocked!


  Yay on hitting pan!  





> The final thing I realised is skincare related. Recently I turned 29 and became slightly more concerned about the condition of my skin. I started looking at my regime again and working out what wasn't really working. My skin in sensitive and dry and can be easily irritated. I raided my stash of samples and have been slowly adding in new products. Things are looking better...its definitely more hydrated thanks to a twice daily balm cleanse, oil and moisturiser combo. I also have just started to add in the First Aid Beauty Radience Pads as the Clarins exfoilating toner, upsets more than it helps!.  The biggest thing that worries me is pigmentation, so I invested in the Clinique even better spf45 as I liked the texture better than the traditional facial SPF lotions. Turns out that it doesn't break me out and is a great primer, helping stop my skin absorbing my foundation because its dry and holding my makeup in place for a lot longer. I forgot to apply the other day and my foundation was absorbed by my skin 4 hours later. A great 2 in one product for me!


  More yay!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 15, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> Ladies (and Gentlemen, don't want to discriminate), I need some help. I decided to go on a no-buy this last weekend, but before that I'd ordered the LORAC pro 2 and a nail polish (DL Moon Rendezvous). The package is going to be delivered today, but I don't know if I should just return them. What should I do??


  I try not to return make up unless I really can't do anything else.  I used to impulse buy and return, but when I found out that all returns must be thrown away I felt bad. I hate for things to be wasted because I wasn't better with my reason for buying it.  If you're going to get it eventually, I wouldn't return it.  The only reason í would return is is if you really need the money.


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel too shy and ashamed to return things. I remember a lady at a drugstore telling me I could return an LRP cleanser if it broke me out, but again - I don't have the guts to return anything. Most of the time I just suck it up.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw a picture of the Tom Ford Nude Dip palette...Jesus its a beaut.   But I don't think I could justify spending $80 on that. The foundation looks great too... But I don't need it.   I want some of TF but at the same time I owned a blush and it didn't work for me so I don't know if its worth dropping cash on the products


----------



## boschicka (Aug 15, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I feel too shy and ashamed to return things. I remember a lady at a drugstore telling me I could return an LRP cleanser if it broke me out, but again - I don't have the guts to return anything. Most of the time I just suck it up.


That's why I love ordering from Nordstrom.com

  You can return things by mail and way after you've purchased them.  I try not to abuse their policy but I don't like to be rushed with anything, so it's nice not having to deal with the 30 day constraint from other places......and nice not having to deal with judgmental sales staff in person.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 15, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I feel too shy and ashamed to return things. I remember a lady at a drugstore telling me I could return an LRP cleanser if it broke me out, but again - I don't have the guts to return anything. Most of the time I just suck it up.


Some places make you feel really bad when you return things too. But they do put a certain amount of money in their budgets for returns. If u only do it occasionally it's not bad.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 15, 2014)

Not having the best time lately. Been feeling kind of down for a while, finding it hard to keep my place clean or get up and do anything. Today I really just wanted to BUY things. I managed to keep it at 2 nail polishes, a lip balm, and some takeout food. Nothing I really needed but it was nice to come home and do my nails with a new color. I'm just glad it wasn't worse than that and I'm glad I didn't buy any makeup.  MakeupByTiffanyD has a new makeup collection declutter video up so I'm off to watch that.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Not having the best time lately. Been feeling kind of down for a while, finding it hard to keep my place clean or get up and do anything. Today I really just wanted to BUY things. I managed to keep it at 2 nail polishes, a lip balm, and some takeout food. Nothing I really needed but it was nice to come home and do my nails with a new color. I'm just glad it wasn't worse than that and I'm glad I didn't buy any makeup.  MakeupByTiffanyD has a new makeup collection declutter video up so I'm off to watch that.


   I do hope things can improve for you soon [@]veronikawithak[/@]


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> MakeupByTiffanyD has a new makeup collection declutter video up so I'm off to watch that.


I hope things are better soon Veronika! I've been there and that's when I tend to binge buy the worst.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Not having the best time lately. Been feeling kind of down for a while, finding it hard to keep my place clean or get up and do anything.


  :support:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> MakeupByTiffanyD has a new makeup collection declutter video up so I'm off to watch that.









Here for you dude. 

  I saw MakeupByTiffanyD's video. That was me when I was going through my stash - "This is gross", "Why do I need this?" , "I don't even wear green!"


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much everyone! You guys are seriously the best.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did my nails, put on a smoky eye, ate some mini peanut butter cups, and watched way too many episodes of Sex & the City.. feeling a bit better. Tomorrow I'm going to try and get things back on track.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 15, 2014)

Stuck to my ANR list, buuuuuuut I bugged out on my birthday and got a bunch of Coloured Raine lippies I'd been lemming for months. My 65 day streak of no-buy has come to an end.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy birthday! :cheer:


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 16, 2014)

Just watched the MakeupByTiffanyD declutter video, my chest was aching looking at how much stuff she had, I suppose that's a good thing right that I'm thinking she has way too much rather than me lusting after all her pretty stuff!?  I was thinking last night, about my long term goal.of getting my stash back down to my early days of makeup, where I could pretty much fit everything into a drawer...  Maybe it'd be a good way to see how much room.my stash takes up if I lay everything on my bed?  I've already purged so much in these past couple of months but I feel ready for another push today


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've already purged so much in these past couple of months but I feel ready for another push today


  I was happy that she de-cluttered her stash - she had way too much products. I understand keeping somethings that are limited edition but aren't usable, you might have a memory connected to them or something (I don't do that with lipstick but I have a sweatshirt I will absolutely not get rid of, ever). I think it's good to see a big YouTuber doing that - it brings us away from the "hauls" and temptation to buy things.

  (I am a little biased because  Tiffany was the first real YouTube person I ever watched and I like her).

  I laid out everything on my floor and literally had a heart attack. I'm planning to do another one sometime in November to see if I used my "I'm not quite ready to let you go yet" pile.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok girlies *deep breath* so all of my makeup isn't going to fit on my single bed if just my shadows are anything to go by...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Showed my mum, she's been really nice about it. Now it's all out in front of me it looks ridiculous. I'm not an MUA so there's really no need for me to have this much.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 16, 2014)

Next up, blushes. I've already took a lot from this area in the past few months, but one or two can definitely go today.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No need!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 16, 2014)

All the things I got rid of today 





  It's like a stash in itself!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's like a stash in itself!!


 
  Yay for decluttering!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> All the things I got rid of today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOW!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> MakeupByTiffanyD has a new makeup collection declutter video up so I'm off to watch that.


  I hope you're feeling better and in a more positive frame of mind, even if just a little bit!

  Thank you for mentioning this video - I really enjoyed it and feel inspired to do some more de-cluttering, especially on stuff that should just go for hygiene/expiry reasons and can't be given away.


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 16, 2014)

I failed already. We went to the mall because my wife needed more work clothes, and we needed to restock on a couple things from Lush. Unfortunately, Lush is right next to Sephora and L'Occitane, and since my wife wanted a new concealer and to get a present for her mother, we ended up going into both stores. I only bought one lipstick and one (full-size) perfume, though, so I guess it could have been worse. Maybe a no-buy was setting myself up for failure. I'm thinking about making it a low-buy instead.


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 16, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's like a stash in itself!!


  Fantastic Job!!


----------



## lyseD (Aug 16, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> I failed already. We went to the mall because my wife needed more work clothes, and we needed to restock on a couple things from Lush. Unfortunately, Lush is right next to Sephora and L'Occitane, and since my wife wanted a new concealer and to get a present for her mother, we ended up going into both stores. I only bought one lipstick and one (full-size) perfume, though, so I guess it could have been worse. Maybe a no-buy was setting myself up for failure. I'm thinking about making it a low-buy instead.


You really should try a low-buy, so much easier and less chance to fail.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> I failed already. We went to the mall because my wife needed more work clothes, and we needed to restock on a couple things from Lush. Unfortunately, Lush is right next to Sephora and L'Occitane, and since my wife wanted a new concealer and to get a present for her mother, we ended up going into both stores. I only bought one lipstick and one (full-size) perfume, though, so I guess it could have been worse. Maybe a no-buy was setting myself up for failure. I'm thinking about making it a low-buy instead.


   Don't beat yourself up - go on a low-buy, trust me, it's much easier. 

  Start small. Tell yourself no makeup purchases at all this week. And then next week say, okay, I can spend $50 on makeup this week (or whatever you can). Maybe clean out your collection. You have to be in the mindset of not buying just to buy.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh, had an issue and today's not going so well... I feel both like buying something and like I'm awful for ever buying anything. Argh. Hope everyone is doing better.


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 17, 2014)

@kerry-jane88 Well done! I too watched Tiffany's video and found it inspiring, I did some more de-stashing yesterday, I am finding keep going back a reviewing draws after a week or so helps, I managed to get rid of more stuff yesterday too, but not quite as successful as you!

  What are you doing with the destashed stuff ? I am currently moving them to an old set of drawers or throwing if its expired. I need to do some ebay selling me thinks, maybe in job lots to shift it faster !

@veronikawithak





I hope you feel better today xx


----------



## mel33t (Aug 17, 2014)

I had myself a very lazy weekend. Some stuff went down at work on Thursday {I'm still employed}, but I just needed to not think about anything.

  I watched Tiffany's video and then searched a few other ones just to be motivated to not buy makeup (which I went to Sephora and Ulta and walked out with nothing! Yay me!). Then I watched another one of my favorite beauty bloggers because she had just posted her makeup collection. The whole time I was watching and thinking to myself, "how is she ever going to use all of this?", "that's way too much for me." Normally, I would've been like, oh I need product ABC, but I've really gotten into the mindset of telling myself no. This is a huge step  ... now if only the rest of my life could get on track lol!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 17, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> @kerry-jane88  Well done! I too watched Tiffany's video and found it inspiring, I did some more de-stashing yesterday, I am finding keep going back a reviewing draws after a week or so helps, I managed to get rid of more stuff yesterday too, but not quite as successful as you!  What are you doing with the destashed stuff ? I am currently moving them to an old set of drawers or throwing if its expired. I need to do some ebay selling me thinks, maybe in job lots to shift it faster !


  Thanks I was pretty ruthless! But seeing it all laid out really made me see what I use and prefer and made me eliminate dupes for dupes for dupes. There's only so many brown shadows I'll ever need!  So the stash gets sifted through by my mum and sister and sometimes a friend, this time because there's so much in the unwanted box my mum is going to take it into her works and sell off the rest of it for £2, £5, £10 or whatever.  You know, the money is spent now, and I did have a gulp moment at how much just that unwanted box of makeup would have cost me,  But it's been really nice giving some decent stuff away,  not just strange colours I don't like but staple quality stuff you know?


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 17, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Happy birthday! :cheer:


  Happy belated to you! Yay for Leos! [@]kerry-jane88[/@], nice job!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I had myself a very lazy weekend. Some stuff went down at work on Thursday {I'm still employed}, but I just needed to not think about anything.  I watched Tiffany's video and then searched a few other ones just to be motivated to not buy makeup (which I went to Sephora and Ulta and walked out with nothing! Yay me!). Then I watched another one of my favorite beauty bloggers because she had just posted her makeup collection. The whole time I was watching and thinking to myself, "how is she ever going to use all of this?", "that's way too much for me." Normally, I would've been like, oh I need product ABC, but I've really gotten into the mindset of telling myself no. This is a huge step  ... now if only the rest of my life could get on track lol!


  That's great, Mel33t! I'm so glad that I never got into watching too many You Tube videos.  I have a hard enough time with just my own brain influencing me. It is a huge step that you're starting to think something different when you watch the videos.  Its always good to question things that may not be the best choice for us. I hope that things at work get better soon.  Stress from work can really affect your time away from work. I'm glad you just tuned out this weekend. I hope this work week is better for you!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, had an issue and today's not going so well... I feel both like buying something and like I'm awful for ever buying anything. Argh. Hope everyone is doing better.


  I hope that things are better for you today. I have felt the same way as you. when I know that I don't have much money to buy things it makes me want to buy something even more.  I think the anxiety overwhelms me and shopping is a way to distract myself.  Not the best way, though!  I thought I'd put in some cheerful emoticons to make you feel better.  ompom:  :flower: :bouquet:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 17, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> I failed already. We went to the mall because my wife needed more work clothes, and we needed to restock on a couple things from Lush. Unfortunately, Lush is right next to Sephora and L'Occitane, and since my wife wanted a new concealer and to get a present for her mother, we ended up going into both stores. I only bought one lipstick and one (full-size) perfume, though, so I guess it could have been worse. Maybe a no-buy was setting myself up for failure. I'm thinking about making it a low-buy instead.


  Low buys are much easier. Just telling myself that I can't buy anything at all makes me depressed or frustrated.  You just have to find what works best for you.  I used to smoke and could never quit by telling myself that I could never smoke again. I got too freaked out.  Doing it one day at a time was much easier.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Not having the best time lately. Been feeling kind of down for a while, finding it hard to keep my place clean or get up and do anything. Today I really just wanted to BUY things. I managed to keep it at 2 nail polishes, a lip balm, and some takeout food. Nothing I really needed but it was nice to come home and do my nails with a new color. I'm just glad it wasn't worse than that and I'm glad I didn't buy any makeup.  MakeupByTiffanyD has a new makeup collection declutter video up so I'm off to watch that.


  I just saw your post. I hope that you're feeling better. I have been there re: feeling depressed.  It makes you not feel like doing anything.  Sometimes you do need something to brighten your day, and it doesn't sound like you bought too much.  I think it takes awhile to find a balance between buying things you don't need/won't use and not allowing yourself anything nice.  We all need things to look forward to and nice things that make life enjoyable.  If we completely cut out shopping in general, then we look for something else that makes us happy.  At least I do.  I think (I won't say I'm sure I'm right) that I have to find things that bring me joy that don't bring problems down the road. That is easier said than done, though. I'm trying for progress, not perfection.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 17, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Stuck to my ANR list, buuuuuuut I bugged out on my birthday and got a bunch of Coloured Raine lippies I'd been lemming for months. My 65 day streak of no-buy has come to an end.


  65 days is great! I'm impressed.  Congrats on sticking to your ANR list, too.  And a belated Happy Birthday! I think you deserved a birthday purchase and as long as it' didn't take all of your money I don't see the harm in it.  Nice to see a post from you!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I hope that things are better for you today. I have felt the same way as you. when I know that I don't have much money to buy things it makes me want to buy something even more.  I think the anxiety overwhelms me and shopping is a way to distract myself.  Not the best way, though!  I thought I'd put in some cheerful emoticons to make you feel better.  ompom:  :flower: :bouquet:


   Thank you [@]burghchick[/@]!! I'm still waiting for this situation to resolve satisfactorily but I'm definitely smiling now    Hope you are well!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 17, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> All the things I got rid of today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a lot, Kerry-Jane!  I'd probably have an anxiety attack if I tried to get rid of that much at once.  Good for you!  I hope that you're enjoying the feeling of having a more condensed collection.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 17, 2014)

burghchick" url="/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/8580#post_2738136 said:
			
		

> That's a lot, Kerry-Jane!  I'd probably have an anxiety attack if I tried to get rid of that much at once.  Good for you!  I hope that you're enjoying the feeling of having a more condensed collection.


  I felt very much in the zone so it was a positive experince   Not having a limbo box of thingsI didn't want anymore has been the biggest relief though , like I don't have that decision anymore over what to do with everything that I didn't use.  So I figured One big last push and that's it, I'm down to a happy place with my.stash.  I've probably culled a third of it yesterday. Yep I'm.sure over the next few weeks I'll come to.appreciate my.smaller collection even more!


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 17, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> I failed already. We went to the mall because my wife needed more work clothes, and we needed to restock on a couple things from Lush. Unfortunately, Lush is right next to Sephora and L'Occitane, and since my wife wanted a new concealer and to get a present for her mother, we ended up going into both stores. I only bought one lipstick and one (full-size) perfume, though, so I guess it could have been worse. Maybe a no-buy was setting myself up for failure. I'm thinking about making it a low-buy instead.
> There's no failing in low-buy! So come join us dear! We are all just fighting through the impulses and trying to recognize triggers and habits... Identifying the cause of over buying and impulse buying is really key to any long term success. Let us know how you're feeling and what goals you may have! We are all in this together!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *burghchick*
> ...


  I absolutely LOVE this phrase! You're doing great!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2014)

FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease/above crease) * MAC Pigment - Blue Brown (used dry; all over the lid) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (over the top of the piggie) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (crease) * Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner Pencil - Zero (lashline) * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * OCC Cream Colour Concentrate - John Doe (contour) * MAC Blush - Taupe (to set said contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal (I have a feeling I'm going to be hitting pan on this pretty soon) * Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Soft Nude  I was inspired by a look by megsmakeupxo on Instagram, wherein she used Makeup Geek's Insomnia Pigment (a dupe for MAC Blue Brown). I didn't use the same colours, of course, but it did get me to pull out Blue Brown.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 17, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I just saw your post. I hope that you're feeling better. I have been there re: feeling depressed. It makes you not feel like doing anything. Sometimes you do need something to brighten your day, and it doesn't sound like you bought too much. I think it takes awhile to find a balance between buying things you don't need/won't use and not allowing yourself anything nice. We all need things to look forward to and nice things that make life enjoyable. If we completely cut out shopping in general, then we look for something else that makes us happy. At least I do. I think (I won't say I'm sure I'm right) that I have to find things that bring me joy that don't bring problems down the road. That is easier said than done, though. *I'm trying for progress, not perfection.*


 I absolutely LOVE this phrase! You're doing great!! [/quote]  Thanks, Pixie. I can't take credit for the saying, though.  It's from Al-Anon.  They have a lot of good sayings that help with all kinds of issues.


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 17, 2014)

Anxiety and boredom are both big triggers for me, and I have a chronic illness that's caused me to be both anxious and bored quite often. I think the shopping got really bad during my last major episode because I was literally stuck in bed with my laptop for weeks. My crazy shopping hasn't stopped since I've been feeling better, though.


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 17, 2014)

I know I've fallen off the wagon, but if there's one thing in the No Buy/Low Buy I've managed now... when I do buy something new, and really make an effort to use it. So many times when I'd haul, I'd buy something because it was pretty, put in a drawer, and finally get around to using it months later. I love reading through this thread, especially if I see someone just purchased something I did impulsively as well, and how they've managed to use it. On the progress not perfection note (thanks, burghchick!) my checklist of things I've wanted to use AT LEAST once in the month is about 80% complete, I'm really making headway with my Bourjois and NARS bronzers, hit pan on Guerlain Blondes this month. I'll never be a minimalist and I'm disgusted by how much I have when I go over to a girlfriends' and see their stash, but I'm at least semi-happy with what I've done.   I could be better, though. I have to say: the attitude of a certain person at a certain Tom Ford counter this week kind of soured me off hauling for a bit.   And my FOTN, for kicks:  skin79 Hot Pink Bb cream, with MAC Mineralise Loose. I used the VS Setting Spray and then went back with a bit of Neutrogena Anti-Shine in the t-zone since I have a long day.  Hard Candy Glamouflage on redness and a couple of spots, Armani Master Corrector #1 for undereyes along with the Maybelline Age Rewind concealer.  Chanel Id'o in Mirage on lid. Since I received it on Monday night, I've worn it Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and last night.  Maybelline The Nudes palette: I haven't used it too much. Nude milk chocolate-y colour in the crease, bronze in the first row in outer corners, matte nude-pink-beige on browbone, and shimmery gold-white in tear duct.  Jordana Fabuliner in Black winged, with Neutrogena Healthy Volume Carbon Black mascara.  Essence Beach Cruisers ombre blush in Spring Break Bourjois Bronzing Primer along with Benefit Hoola to just deepen/darken up my cheeks TonyMoly WP brow pencil #01 Revlon lip butter in Pink Lemonade and BE Buxom gloss in Celeste


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> Anxiety and boredom are both big triggers for me, and I have a chronic illness that's caused me to be both anxious and bored quite often. I think the shopping got really bad during my last major episode because I was literally stuck in bed with my laptop for weeks. My crazy shopping hasn't stopped since I've been feeling better, though.


  You have done one important thing, though: you've recognized your triggers. Now you can make a goal to find something else to help you through your anxiety and boredom, that doesn't involve shopping.


----------



## kait0 (Aug 17, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I know I've fallen off the wagon, but if there's one thing in the No Buy/Low Buy I've managed now... when I do buy something new, and really make an effort to use it. So many times when I'd haul, I'd buy something because it was pretty, put in a drawer, and finally get around to using it months later. I love reading through this thread, especially if I see someone just purchased something I did impulsively as well, and how they've managed to use it. On the progress not perfection note (thanks, burghchick!) my checklist of things I've wanted to use AT LEAST once in the month is about 80% complete, I'm really making headway with my Bourjois and NARS bronzers, hit pan on Guerlain Blondes this month. I'll never be a minimalist and I'm disgusted by how much I have when I go over to a girlfriends' and see their stash, but I'm at least semi-happy with what I've done.   I could be better, though. I have to say: the attitude of a certain person at a certain Tom Ford counter this week kind of soured me off hauling for a bit.


  Sorry to hear about the negative counter visit. I get a little bit of satisfaction knowing I withheld buying a bunch of stuff from a rude salesperson!


----------



## BriarRose (Aug 18, 2014)

I keep putting off and putting off and putting off posting in this thread again. My sole post was many months ago. A family member very important to me passed away not long after that. It has been a very hard 2014. When I'm stressed or upset, my impulse for years has been "buy and collect." I've been a collector of various things my whole life, and when I finally got in to makeup in 2011, the LE aspect of MAC kicked up my collecting side and transferred those habits to makeup. Not good when it comes to things like cream products, lipglosses, etc. I have been trying since early 2013 to cut way back on my makeup purchases. Sometimes I have better luck than others.

  Back in December I set a tentative goal of no more than 2 items per MAC collection, with the exception being the mineralized collections which I could get 3-4 things (since I love mineralized products) and the Maleficent collection, which I put no item limit on (I'm a Disney collector first and foremost). Also set a goal of buying no more than 2 MAC lipglosses through the end of June.

  I did really well so far mostly. Playland tripped me up due to the bright lipsticks and the bright casual colors (bright lipsticks and CCs are my weaknesses, MAC wise). The Osbourne collection really messed me up with low buy just because so many things worked for pale, cool me, when so many collections before it had royally disappointed me in terms of lacking cool products. Otherwise, I have met my MAC goals. I even surpassed the lipgloss goal, only buying one from Alluring Aquatic and receiving one as a gift from Playland. I've been so happy with that decision that I decided not to buy any more glosses the rest of the year.

  My problem has come with other makeup brands. I've mostly avoided things like the CVS clearance sales like the plague and cut way back on LE Color Tattoos from Maybelline (a wise choice after I realized to my horror several of my open ones that aren't event that old are already dried out, while my older MAC paintpots remain perfect). But I've had trouble with things like the Kat Von D lipsticks and Urban Decay eyeshadows. I haven't gone overboard on the UD side, but I definitely did on the KVD lipsticks. I got 7 in a matter of maybe 2 weeks, which is just insane for me. That's what prompted me to return to this thread and set some kind of goal for myself for non-MAC products too because having boundaries worked for me there, and I don't want to just replace a "buying too much MAC" problem with a "buying too much of other brands" problem. So I'm going to try a low-buy goal for non-MAC products of no more than 2 items every two months. Whenever the holiday sets start coming out, that will be my exception and I'll allow for up to 2 additional items from that alone, not counting to my overall low-buy goal. I'm hoping that's workable, since I love holiday sets.

  I am proud of myself because I didn't really think I could do as well as I did with the low buy goals. As bad as this year has been, I showed restraint and turned to other avenues (music, reading, and photography) to make me feel better rather than buying makeup. I just still need and want to do better on the non-MAC end, and I hope to not slip up with any of the remaining MAC collections this year. Two overbuys was enough. I'm figuring I should allow for two more though, because I can see from lists of what's to come that I will be skipping a lot of collections entirely the rest of this year because so much of it doesn't work for me. So I'm thinking if I go over, I can't go over but by 1 or 2 products a max of two times. I simply hate that I have so much stuff I don't have time to use, and some stuff that's never been used at all. I don't like to be wasteful. I want to use what I have and enjoy it.

  I figured the other day that I would try a variation of what many of you have done, to use as many products as possible, especially neglected ones. I thought a fun goal for myself would be to do a 31 day challenge where I have to use at least 120 different products by the end of the 31st day. If I want to get an A+ from myself, I'll have to use at least 150 different products. I can repeat products, but they'll only count one time. I have a goal within a goal of using 50 products I've never used before. A lot of these will be eyeshadows from palettes I never got around to using, like the UD anniversary palette. We'll see how this all goes.

  I don't wear foundation or concealer, and I don't wear mascara. I'm not going to count primers (eyeshadow primers or lip primers). So basically my options involve eyeshadows of all forms, eyeshadow bases, eyeliners, blushes, MSFs, CCBs, CCs, beauty powders, other various powders, lipsticks, glosses, and liners. Probably 80% of my collection is MAC, and I don't even know just how many things I have. I hope to find out by the end of this thanks to a spreadsheet. And also hoping to weed out products I really do not like and either give to friends or donate or something. And weed out products that need to be tossed too!

  Here's what I've used so far. Just completed Day 2. I'll list the product, what brand and collection (if applicable) it came from in brackets, and then my impressions in parenthesis.

*Day 1*
  Freak eyeshadow [UD's Electric Palette] (This palette is a very recent purchase and I've used it 3x already; LOVE IT)
  Fringe eyeshadow [UD's Electric Palette] (LOVE IT)
  Powersurge Kohl eyeliner [MAC] (My standard go-to liner.)
  Legendary blush [MAC's Marilyn Monroe] (Still really like it, even though it's not pink, aka my favorite color for cheek products)
  Lush Amber lipstick [MAC's Semi Precious] (Sort of like it; pretty color but very drying, like the older lustres tended to be on me. I can't believe I had never opened this. I thought I had!)

*Day 2*
  Her Alter Image eyeshadow [MAC's Venomous Villains] (still LOVE IT)
  Vile Violet eyeshadow [MAC's Venomous Villains] (still LOVE IT)
  Powersurge Kohl eyeliner [MAC]
  Just a Wisp mineralized blush [MAC] (LOVE the color; a pain to apply though; very powdery and easy to look like a disco ball; I think I need to try a different brush with this.)
  Budding Love lipstick [MAC's Chen Man] (still LOVE IT; one of my all-time favorite non-bright lipsticks)

*Totals*
_Days:_ 2
_Different products used:_ 9/120
_Products used for the first time: _2/50

  I'm sorry this is so long! I thought maybe talking about my experience would help someone else, and help me too to talk about it. And I'm excited about this little project I'm taking on. I think it will be fun and enlightening. I'll try to update every few days.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow [@]BriarRose [/@] youve done so well! Really well done   I'm sure most of us can relate to the feeling of needing to buy if we're upset or stressed, as the need for light relief and distraction is great when you're down.  And we've all been there when we might have bought a bit more than we'd like on certain collections, though not to sound too enabling but things like where the Osbornes really worked for you colour wise, sometimes that's the way it goes! You get a year of personally unsuitable shades and then one big collection catches you by surprise!  Your point about reeling in your spending on other brands really hit home for me, as I think that's been the bulk of my problem this year. I actually don't buy as much mac as I used to since the UK prices have increased each year, plus since I've been on this low buy thread I've been able to skip most of the limited edition stuff or at least be mindful of how many products id buy from a collection: one or two.  But I need to apply that to the rest of the makeup I buy too! I think because most of the other brands I've been buying from don't tend to sell out of their seasonal collections it's worse as I'm much more likely to go back and buy stuff I'd skipped when it initially launched, if you get me?   so thanks for your post as it's reminded me of what I wanted to be mindful of


----------



## mel33t (Aug 18, 2014)

BriarRose amazing job! I think a big step is taking a loom and realizing what's going on. Don't beat yourself up about going crazy with Osbourne. Luke kerryjane said, sometimes a collection comes that just clicks with you.   ....  I'm absolutely dreading to go to work today. I'm still upset/angry about what happened last week. Its making me reevaluate my options, which sucks because I've only been there a year.  Being an adult is hard. It sucks.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 18, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I hope you're feeling better and in a more positive frame of mind, even if just a little bit!
> 
> Thank you for mentioning this video - I really enjoyed it and feel inspired to do some more de-cluttering, especially on stuff that should just go for hygiene/expiry reasons and can't be given away.


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello ladies,

  Just popping in to say hi to everyone; I'm not even going to pretend to read the 1200+ posts I missed. Hope everyone is doing well and is progressing on their low-buy.

  Things have been fine on the makeup front with me. I've been tracking usage since April and did another big purge over the weekend. I said goodbye to enough products that each of my two daughters were able to pick two BTM freebies. I had almost a dozen legit empties and depots (free BTM e/s from Moody Blooms), but I basically tossed anything that I didn't use over the summer (except for certain fall lippies/blush).

  If I have to fiddle with it to get it to work, or if it's a formula I just don't care much for? Gone. I have too many products I really love to bother storing ones I don't. If I haven't reached for them in five months, I won't miss them. I also trimmed my lippies; I had too many similar colours (Brave/Twig/Fast Play, See Sheer/Dreaming Dahlia, Crosswires) and I was forcing myself to cycle through them rather than just enjoy wearing my favourite. That makes no sense. I also got rid of all of the little sample l/g I've accumulated over the last year. They're just taking up space and distracting me from opening the aging full-sized versions I actually paid for in last Christmas' holiday sets.

  I bought three e/s palettes while I was away on vacation with my family (two Sleek and one Makeup Revolution). I've already given away one of the Sleek (too sparkly for my tastes) and I'll have to see how the others fare. They were so cheap that I really don't care whether I keep them or pass them along to one of the many teens who drift through the house. Id heard great things about Sleek, but so far i'm not impressed. The palette I tried performed like what it is - a cheaper product. Great for my daughter, but I prefer a nicer finish.

  I recently hit Rouge again, so I've obviously spent more than enough this year. While it's true that a fair bit of that amount is skincare/shampoo, about half of it was makeup. I'm not too disturbed about the total since I've spent very little on MAC this year.

  I've definitely bought more than the ten products I intended to, but my collection is smaller than it was at the beginning of the year with the exception of e/s since I've added those palettes. I've got another few items that I might still say goodbye to, but I want to wear them a bit this fall to confirm that I don't want them. For example, I virtually never wear fluidlines since I've discovered UD 24/7 and Tarte Smoldereyes liners and I have eight of them open. They haven't dried out yet but I let a couple go this weekend because I know I won't reach for them. I'll probably trim those down further and just keep the couple of shades that I really love (Dark Diversion, Local Wares); I'm going to try wearing couple of the others as a wash of colour over the lid. If they don't get more use that way, I'm going to trade them in. I did the same with paint pots - I just kept two of them. I have four purple lipsticks and only occasionally reach for those, so I could easily go down to 2 there.

  What I have gotten better at this year is only keeping products I really like; anything meh doesn't stay. This year, that included new items like UD Naked 2, a Clinique 8-pan palette, MAC Fun Ending blush (just got it today and it doesn't even show on me) and a couple of lipsticks as well as a bunch of items I bought a couple of years ago at the peak of my purchasing.

  I don't think I'll set any more rules for myself; I'll just keep trimming what I have as appropriate and continue adding more selectively than I did in the past. The combination of those two things is leading to a more sanely sized makeup stash that I actually use. That's really what I wanted to achieve.

  I don't hang around Specktra as much as I used to (amazing how much less tempting makeup is out in the rest of the world), but I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 18, 2014)

@Audrey C I'm glad to see a post from you and so happy that you're doing so well! Totally agree about trying to cycle through things rather than just using your favorites.. I try not to keep dupes around as well. That's great that you were able to let go of so much!

  I just recently pared down my stash again too and it feels fantastic. Between that and using things up I have enough MAC empties for 4 B2M items. I'm working my way through my products and with doing a No Buy July and limiting my purchases to 5 per month I'm starting to feel like I've got a handle on things again. It's a nice feeling!


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 18, 2014)

So nice to see some familiar faces around here @BriarRose & @Audrey C! Happy to hear of the successes! YAY! Make sure you keep us posted on how you're both doing!


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 18, 2014)

Gave to my coworker two lipsticks MAC Strong Woman and Exclusive event. Both wasn't looking good on me, and at one point if you won't wear it why keep it! I did purchase two lipsticks from Novel romance and both are really looking good on me so every one is happy. But I have to stop buying over the internet, even if i'm happy with Good Kisser, i'v made a mistake when I order Yield to love I thought it was the brick red color instead YTL is a pink (still pretty) but not what I wanted. I will keep it but it just remind  me that buying makeup with almost with a gun on your temple, that you have to pull the trigger as soon as it is up on the site, it juste make you buy thing you wouldn't if you take time to go at the store and actually try the stuff on. And let face it  on your lips or cheeks sometime the difference is so little that it is not worth to purchased!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 19, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I know I've fallen off the wagon, but if there's one thing in the No Buy/Low Buy I've managed now... when I do buy something new, and really make an effort to use it. So many times when I'd haul, I'd buy something because it was pretty, put in a drawer, and finally get around to using it months later. I love reading through this thread, especially if I see someone just purchased something I did impulsively as well, and how they've managed to use it. On the progress not perfection note (thanks, burghchick!) my checklist of things I've wanted to use AT LEAST once in the month is about 80% complete, I'm really making headway with my Bourjois and NARS bronzers, hit pan on Guerlain Blondes this month. I'll never be a minimalist and I'm disgusted by how much I have when I go over to a girlfriends' and see their stash, but I'm at least semi-happy with what I've done.   I could be better, though. I have to say: the attitude of a certain person at a certain Tom Ford counter this week kind of soured me off hauling for a bit.   And my FOTN, for kicks:  skin79 Hot Pink Bb cream, with MAC Mineralise Loose. I used the VS Setting Spray and then went back with a bit of Neutrogena Anti-Shine in the t-zone since I have a long day.  Hard Candy Glamouflage on redness and a couple of spots, Armani Master Corrector #1 for undereyes along with the Maybelline Age Rewind concealer.  Chanel Id'o in Mirage on lid. Since I received it on Monday night, I've worn it Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and last night.  Maybelline The Nudes palette: I haven't used it too much. Nude milk chocolate-y colour in the crease, bronze in the first row in outer corners, matte nude-pink-beige on browbone, and shimmery gold-white in tear duct.  Jordana Fabuliner in Black winged, with Neutrogena Healthy Volume Carbon Black mascara.  Essence Beach Cruisers ombre blush in Spring Break Bourjois Bronzing Primer along with Benefit Hoola to just deepen/darken up my cheeks TonyMoly WP brow pencil #01 Revlon lip butter in Pink Lemonade and BE Buxom gloss in Celeste





mel33t said:


> BriarRose amazing job! I think a big step is taking a loom and realizing what's going on. Don't beat yourself up about going crazy with Osbourne. Luke kerryjane said, sometimes a collection comes that just clicks with you.   ....  I'm absolutely dreading to go to work today. I'm still upset/angry about what happened last week. Its making me reevaluate my options, which sucks because I've only been there a year.  Being an adult is hard. It sucks.


  I have to agree with you!  I hate those kind of work days.  That's when I'd wear dark lipstick and give my "stay the fuck away from me" look.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 19, 2014)

I got my ANR things today.  To be honest, my favorite thing so far is the Fluidline pencils.  I got the brown and the blue and love them both.  I'm so tired that I haven't tried anything else on yet. I think I have every lippie color that I need, because I didn't go crazy over these.  I like them, but they're nothing unique. Also, I went to the mall today and returned something to MAC at Macys.  I didn't buy anything else, which might be a first for me!  I barely even looked around.  And although I know I have a birthday gift at Sephora, I didn't go there.  Tbh it was because my leg hurt so much.  I had to limp through the mall, and it was just too tiring to walk any further.  It's funny how pain can make you not care about anything else!  All I want now is for the docs to fix whatever is wrong so that I can walk like a normal person again!


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 19, 2014)

What I've decided to do is sell some stuff and use that money to spend on cosmetics. I feel better about doing that, and I already made $95 selling furniture I was just going to trash!


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 19, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Also, I went to the mall today and returned something to MAC at Macys. I didn't buy anything else, which might be a first for me! I barely even looked around. And although I know I have a birthday gift at Sephora, I didn't go there. Tbh it was because my leg hurt so much. I had to limp through the mall, and it was just too tiring to walk any further. It's funny how pain can make you not care about anything else! All I want now is for the docs to fix whatever is wrong so that I can walk like a normal person again!


  I hope your leg feels better soon. That must be rough.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I got my ANR things today.  To be honest, my favorite thing so far is the Fluidline pencils.  I got the brown and the blue and love them both.  I'm so tired that I haven't tried anything else on yet. I think I have every lippie color that I need, because I didn't go crazy over these.  I like them, but they're nothing unique. Also, I went to the mall today and returned something to MAC at Macys.  I didn't buy anything else, which might be a first for me!  I barely even looked around.  And although I know I have a birthday gift at Sephora, I didn't go there.  Tbh it was because my leg hurt so much.  I had to limp through the mall, and it was just too tiring to walk any further.  It's funny how pain can make you not care about anything else!  All I want now is for the docs to fix whatever is wrong so that I can walk like a normal person again!


  Glad you're loving your liners. I remember you saying you're more an of eye product person so I'm glad this collection had something for you  I hope you feel better soon and the doctor can do something for the pain or fix the issue.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 19, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I got my ANR things today.  To be honest, my favorite thing so far is the Fluidline pencils.  I got the brown and the blue and love them both.  I'm so tired that I haven't tried anything else on yet. I think I have every lippie color that I need, because I didn't go crazy over these.  I like them, but they're nothing unique. Also, I went to the mall today and returned something to MAC at Macys.  I didn't buy anything else, which might be a first for me!  I barely even looked around.  And although I know I have a birthday gift at Sephora, I didn't go there.  Tbh it was because my leg hurt so much.  I had to limp through the mall, and it was just too tiring to walk any further.  It's funny how pain can make you not care about anything else!  All I want now is for the docs to fix whatever is wrong so that I can walk like a normal person again!


  The eye liners look so pretty, I'd be after them myself if the mac formula didn't irritate my eyes, so enjoy them!   Yeah I've had it before where I'm so engrossed with something else going on that when I've gone shopping I've completely switched off the makeup wanting need, Know that when you start to feel better and you're back to shopping as normal, that YOU CAN go out and avoid the temptation!


----------



## jchait (Aug 19, 2014)

Been selling stuff off and it feels nice. Some things are hard to let go of though. Like hoop. I like hoop. But when I wear it to work it goes crazy on my face. The struggle is real


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 19, 2014)

@burghchick I hope your leg feels better soon.. glad to hear that you were able to get your ANR things too! I'm really excited to go on Thursday.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 19, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I got my ANR things today.  To be honest, my favorite thing so far is the Fluidline pencils.  I got the brown and the blue and love them both.  I'm so tired that I haven't tried anything else on yet. I think I have every lippie color that I need, because I didn't go crazy over these.  I like them, but they're nothing unique. Also, I went to the mall today and returned something to MAC at Macys.  I didn't buy anything else, which might be a first for me!  I barely even looked around.  And although I know I have a birthday gift at Sephora, I didn't go there.  Tbh it was because my leg hurt so much.  I had to limp through the mall, and it was just too tiring to walk any further.  It's funny how pain can make you not care about anything else!  All I want now is for the docs to fix whatever is wrong so that I can walk like a normal person again!


  Awww. Feel better!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been a good girl make-up wise the past little while.  I B2M'd for 2 lipsticks on Sunday and bought a Lip Conditioner but otherwise haven't purchased make-up in a few months.

  I have made a big skincare haul though, but I don't see that as a bad thing as I'm trying to focus on getting my skin right so my make-up looks better when I put it on.

  As we can see in my photo, I hacked all my hair off -- did it on Saturday and I'm make-up free in the photo.

  Health wise I've been super crappy.

  I've had my brother's visit and have only had the spare room in the house for about a week un-used and it needs cleaning so I can get to my vanity.  I have swatches I promised some ladies ages ago I need to do about Make-up Geek.  Thankfully everyone here is so kind and understanding about my absences/uselessness when it comes to being helpful with things like this.

  Have more blood tests next week and requesting they also check my B12/Folate levels as my Mom has a lot of my symptoms and hers is basically non-existant so we think it could be contributing to my problems -- as if I need another thing wrong with me, lol.

  I hope you're all doing well, lovelies. xo


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 19, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've been a good girl make-up wise the past little while.  I B2M'd for 2 lipsticks on Sunday and bought a Lip Conditioner but otherwise haven't purchased make-up in a few months.
> 
> I have made a big skincare haul though, but I don't see that as a bad thing as I'm trying to focus on getting my skin right so my make-up looks better when I put it on.
> 
> ...


  Sending both you girlies lots of hugs and well-wishes to feel better soon!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 19, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Health wise I've been super crappy.


  :support:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 19, 2014)

Eggy Bread said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I got my ANR things today. To be honest, my favorite thing so far is the Fluidline pencils. I got the brown and the blue and love them both. I'm so tired that I haven't tried anything else on yet. I think I have every lippie color that I need, because I didn't go crazy over these. I like them, but they're nothing unique.  Also, I went to the mall today and returned something to MAC at Macys. I didn't buy anything else, which might be a first for me! I barely even looked around. And although I know I have a birthday gift at Sephora, I didn't go there. Tbh it was because my leg hurt so much. I had to limp through the mall, and it was just too tiring to walk any further. It's funny how pain can make you not care about anything else! All I want now is for the docs to fix whatever is wrong so that I can walk like a normal person again!
> ...





mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I got my ANR things today.  To be honest, my favorite thing so far is the Fluidline pencils.  I got the brown and the blue and love them both.  I'm so tired that I haven't tried anything else on yet. I think I have every lippie color that I need, because I didn't go crazy over these.  I like them, but they're nothing unique. Also, I went to the mall today and returned something to MAC at Macys.  I didn't buy anything else, which might be a first for me!  I barely even looked around.  And although I know I have a birthday gift at Sephora, I didn't go there.  Tbh it was because my leg hurt so much.  I had to limp through the mall, and it was just too tiring to walk any further.  It's funny how pain can make you not care about anything else!  All I want now is for the docs to fix whatever is wrong so that I can walk like a normal person again!
> ...





veronikawithak said:


> @burghchick  I hope your leg feels better soon.. glad to hear that you were able to get your ANR things too! I'm really excited to go on Thursday.


  @ajigglin and @pixiedancer  Thanks, everyone! I wore Good Kisser lippie today and the Superwatt color Electric cool shadow.  Love  love love the lippie. I actually don't have that color in a matte, so it's something new. I've never tried the Electric cools, either, and I like it.  So that's the good news!  I saw the Orthopaedic doc today who did X-rays of my knee and back. As I suspected, there are a few problems with my knee.  A gap where there shouldn't be and bone spurs. He gave me a cortisone shot and said I will likely need knee replacement surgery, but that i should wait as long as I can. He's also ordering some kind of meds.  Also the X rays show 2 of my vertebrae are "collapsing" as he said, causing the rest of the pain in my leg and back.  I have to go for an MRI for more info on that. These are the same vertebrae/disk that I had surgery on exactly 8 years ago.  Back then the surgeon suggested the most minor surgery first, which was cutting off the part of the disk that was bulging and pressing on my sciatic.  That helped my leg pain but not so much for the back pain.  So if I need surgery again, I hope they'll just do a fusion of the vertebrae.  It's a more complex surgery with a longer recovery, but if it fixes the problem permanently it'll be worth it.  I'm not happy about all of this, but it is what it is.  I'll just have to deal with the pain until I get stronger meds and/or surgery. I am glad that the doc still okayed going to the gym with a few restrictions.  It was really painful to work out tonight, which made me want to give up and cry, but I didn't.  I need to lose weight  so I'm determined to keep going as long as I can.  Even though I feel stupid limping around from machine to machine.    Trying to find the positive in this.there must be some somewhere!  :nuts:


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Trying to find the positive in this.there must be some somewhere!


 
  Oh, my. Sounds really serious. Hope everything works out well for you and that you recover well. Great that you didn't give up on your workout!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've been a good girl make-up wise the past little while.  I B2M'd for 2 lipsticks on Sunday and bought a Lip Conditioner but otherwise haven't purchased make-up in a few months.  I have made a big skincare haul though, but I don't see that as a bad thing as I'm trying to focus on getting my skin right so my make-up looks better when I put it on.  As we can see in my photo, I hacked all my hair off -- did it on Saturday and I'm make-up free in the photo.  Health wise I've been super crappy.  I've had my brother's visit and have only had the spare room in the house for about a week un-used and it needs cleaning so I can get to my vanity.  I have swatches I promised some ladies ages ago I need to do about Make-up Geek.  Thankfully everyone here is so kind and understanding about my absences/uselessness when it comes to being helpful with things like this.  Have more blood tests next week and requesting they also check my B12/Folate levels as my Mom has a lot of my symptoms and hers is basically non-existant so we think it could be contributing to my problems -- as if I need another thing wrong with me, lol.  I hope you're all doing well, lovelies. xo


  So glad to hear from you, Peach! Sorry to hear that the health part of life is still crappy.  I really hope it gets a little better soon.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Trying to find the positive in this.there must be some somewhere!


I'm sorry to hear you have to go through this, but I guess one positive is that they were able to find causes for your pain and there are options to address them?  I hope you are eventually able to be free of pain.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

boschicka said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, everyone! I wore Good Kisser lippie today and the Superwatt color Electric cool shadow. Love love love the lippie. I actually don't have that color in a matte, so it's something new. I've never tried the Electric cools, either, and I like it.   So that's the good news! I saw the Orthopaedic doc today who did X-rays of my knee and back. As I suspected, there are a few problems with my knee. A gap where there shouldn't be and bone spurs. He gave me a cortisone shot and said I will likely need knee replacement surgery, but that i should wait as long as I can. He's also ordering some kind of meds. Also the X rays show 2 of my vertebrae are "collapsing" as he said, causing the rest of the pain in my leg and back. I have to go for an MRI for more info on that. These are the same vertebrae/disk that I had surgery on exactly 8 years ago. Back then the surgeon suggested the most minor surgery first, which was cutting off the part of the disk that was bulging and pressing on my sciatic. That helped my leg pain but not so much for the back pain. So if I need surgery again, I hope they'll just do a fusion of the vertebrae. It's a more complex surgery with a longer recovery, but if it fixes the problem permanently it'll be worth it.   I'm not happy about all of this, but it is what it is. I'll just have to deal with the pain until I get stronger meds and/or surgery. I am glad that the doc still okayed going to the gym with a few restrictions. It was really painful to work out tonight, which made me want to give up and cry, but I didn't. I need to lose weight so I'm determined to keep going as long as I can. Even though I feel stupid limping around from machine to machine.   Trying to find the positive in this.there must be some somewhere! :nuts:
> ...


  You are so right. I would always rather know the truth than to stick my head in the sand.  The last time this happened I kept telling my Dr and they'd just give me anti-inflammatories.  I had to call and insist that they do something because I couldn't sit at my desk longer than 3 hours.  Once I finally found a good pain doc they did an MRI and said "it's a wonder you can walk let alone work."  I had the same problem when I had cancer. My regular doc didn't know what the problem was. I was lucky I mentioned it to my Ob/Gyn and she referred me to a specialist who did a Ct and found it. (5 months after my back surgery.  That was a bad year!) Since then I've become much more persistent when I have a physical problem.  I have family who never go to the Dr, which is weird to me.  Just because you ignore something doesn't mean it's not there!  I'd rather deal with things.  Most days I keep a positive attitude but the pain has really been getting to me lately. BUT, I can bend my knee today!  That cortisone shot seems to be helping that a lot!  It's so easy to take your body for granted until things go wrong.  Thanks for the kind words, @boschicka!  The people on this forum are the best!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > @ajigglin and @pixiedancer   Thanks, everyone! I wore Good Kisser lippie today and the Superwatt color Electric cool shadow. Love love love the lippie. I actually don't have that color in a matte, so it's something new. I've never tried the Electric cools, either, and I like it.   So that's the good news! I saw the Orthopaedic doc today who did X-rays of my knee and back. As I suspected, there are a few problems with my knee. A gap where there shouldn't be and bone spurs. He gave me a cortisone shot and said I will likely need knee replacement surgery, but that i should wait as long as I can. He's also ordering some kind of meds. Also the X rays show 2 of my vertebrae are "collapsing" as he said, causing the rest of the pain in my leg and back. I have to go for an MRI for more info on that. These are the same vertebrae/disk that I had surgery on exactly 8 years ago. Back then the surgeon suggested the most minor surgery first, which was cutting off the part of the disk that was bulging and pressing on my sciatic. That helped my leg pain but not so much for the back pain. So if I need surgery again, I hope they'll just do a fusion of the vertebrae. It's a more complex surgery with a longer recovery, but if it fixes the problem permanently it'll be worth it.   I'm not happy about all of this, but it is what it is. I'll just have to deal with the pain until I get stronger meds and/or surgery. I am glad that the doc still okayed going to the gym with a few restrictions. It was really painful to work out tonight, which made me want to give up and cry, but I didn't. I need to lose weight so I'm determined to keep going as long as I can. Even though I feel stupid limping around from machine to machine.   Trying to find the positive in this.there must be some somewhere! :nuts:
> ...


  Thanks!  I normally enjoy working out. I can easily spend 1 1/2 hours at the gym, even when I'm in pain. As long as I have music I can suck it up and keep going.  I don't have any female friends who go to the gym, though. I notice my family and friends seem to think that I'm hurting myself by going.  I'm just an oddball, I guess.  If the day ever comes where I can't do anything physically I think I'd rather be shot.  I hate relying on other people.


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi ladies!   I've been on a no buy since the Osbournes collection and will cut back on most of the fall and winter collections (mostly MAC) since I need to spend more money on college this semester.  Being on this current no buy helped me go through more items on my stash and helped me rediscover my love for Impassioned and Vegas Volt lipsticks. I've been using non stop a combination of Impassioned lipstick with Kiss and Don't Tell lipgloss and Vegas Volt lipstick with Live it Up lipgloss and they are all amazing. I might do a nude and purple lipstick+lipgloss combination since Fall is heading near since it's been a consistent way for me to use my lip products faster instead of having them collect dust.  I'm still skimming on which collections and items I'll have to put on the axe for the fall collections because the ones I'm interested the most are The Simpsons from MAC, the upcoming Matte collection from MAc, the new mineralized products (also MAC), the vampy OCC lip tars, the upcoming eyeshadow quads from Guerlain (I usually invest on these since they're of excellent quality and used for every occasion), and Guerlain's upcoming winter collection. I could use some sort of guidance on what to pick wisely.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 21, 2014)

Did my ANR haul today. I exchanged 1 item and had 3 B2M. I got Myself lipstick x 2, Wanting More lipglass, and Earth Sign eyeliner. I also picked up Media lipstick and Vino lipliner because I've been wanting a vampy lip color for Fall and I don't have any. I'm not planning on going to the mall for any other upcoming collections so I thought it would be better to get that and my huge bag of B2M out of the way now. I'm pretty happy with my trip today. Everything was either filling gaps in my stash (vampy lipstick, lip liner, eyeliner) or a product that I'll use all the time (nude lipstick and gloss). I swatched a bunch of other stuff but was able to resist. I also looked around Sephora but didn't buy anything there. I did buy a dress but I'm not restricting myself on clothing at the moment since I did need a few things for Fall. All said and done I purchased 2 makeup items and 1 clothing item and it was under $100 for the trip which is pretty good for me. I don't go to the mall often but when I do I usually spend more. Trying to get into the habit of purchasing less all around. Oh, and I saw the new OPI collection and didn't purchase anything from that.  Feels really good to know everything I got will get a lot of use. I also still have a reserve stash of unopened products and 1 more B2M for makeup "emergencies." I'm counting my 2 purchases against my September total so I have 3 items left. I know 1 will be the Naked 2 Basics palette and the other 2 will be for the AW collection. That should work out nicely because I think I've narrowed my list down to 2 anyway.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 21, 2014)

Going to the CCO tomorrow. Do the sales people have knowledge about MAC or should I know my shades before I go?

  Thank you.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, Artificially Wild is going to be predominantly a skip for me, turns out. The eyeshadows, which are what I was most interested in, are not what I was hoping for/wanting, and the only other product I was wanting — Stone l/l — is permanent and not a massive priority, so money saved.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 21, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Well, Artificially Wild is going to be predominantly a skip for me, turns out. The eyeshadows, which are what I was most interested in, are not what I was hoping for/wanting, and the only other product I was wanting — Stone l/l — is permanent and not a massive priority, so money saved.


  Yay! That's exciting! I was able to cross off Marsh but I'm still interested in Stony and Artificial Earth pending further info. The only thing I really want at this point is Breaking Ground CCB though.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 22, 2014)

So far I've been able to stick to my 5 items per month (with the help of a few exchanges/returns and B2M), but I wanted to plan ahead to keep myself on track. Here's my completed/expected purchases from July-December (italics = planned, ? = maybe/blank):

July = 0
  No Buy

August = 5 + 2 exchanges (Marc Jacobs Luna(tic), MAC Earth Sign) + 3 B2M (Myself x2, Wanting More)
  NARS Himalia
  Give Me Some Lip Set
  Tarte Exposed
  MAC Sable
  MAC Faux

September = 5
  MAC Media
  MAC Vino
_MAC Breaking Ground_
_MAC Obviously Bare _?
_Naked 2 Basics _? - might try and hold off until the VIB sale

October = 5 * will try to limit purchases during October to make space for VIB sale/holiday sets
_Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette_
  ?
  ?
  ?
  ?

November = 5 
_MUFE Artist Shadow_
_MUFE Artist Shadow_
_MUFE Artist Shadow_
  ?
  ?

December = 5
  ?
  ?
  ?
  ?
  ?

  A lot of this is up in the air right now until all of the holiday info and the remaining MAC collections info.. but I'll be keeping this list somewhere visible so I'm not tempted to spend my "points" too early. I also have 1 B2M left.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> So far I've been able to stick to my 5 items per month (with the help of a few exchanges/returns and B2M), but I wanted to plan ahead to keep myself on track. Here's my completed/expected purchases from July-December (italics = planned, ? = maybe/blank):  July = 0 No Buy  August = 5 + 2 exchanges (Marc Jacobs Luna(tic), MAC Earth Sign) + 3 B2M (Myself x2, Wanting More) NARS Himalia Give Me Some Lip Set Tarte Exposed MAC Sable MAC Faux  September = 5 MAC Media MAC Vino _MAC Breaking Ground_ _MAC Obviously Bare_ ? _Naked 2 Basics_ ? - might try and hold off until the VIB sale  October = 5 * will try to limit purchases during October to make space for VIB sale/holiday sets _Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette_ ? ? ? ?  November = 5 _MUFE Artist Shadow_ _MUFE Artist Shadow_ _MUFE Artist Shadow_ ? ?  December = 5 ? ? ? ? ?  A lot of this is up in the air right now until all of the holiday info and the remaining MAC collections info.. but I'll be keeping this list somewhere visible so I'm not tempted to spend my "points" too early. I also have 1 B2M left.


  Nice! I like your five items a month list, seeing the empty spaces makes you realise how particular you have to be with shopping, a good way to keep in check!  So for me it looks like  SEPT: - ANR Quad -  Myself lipstick  - Tom Ford Nude Dip Quad - Tom Ford Softcore Cheek Duo - Marc Jacobs The Dreamer Palette - Sigma Steady Glow Eye Palette  That's a lot of eye stuff, hopefully I can whittle that down because I don't want to be buying so much at once.  ANR may launch next week here in the UK though. It's a shame they don't let you b2m for le lipsticks here coz I've got enough for 3 B2M!  The marc jacobs palette id need to order from sephora, so it would depend on what I could add to my order that wasn't unplanned.. So it'd probably be stuff like deoderant and makeup brushes.  I do need more staples like a msfn powder, shampoo and a body lotion too.  things already launched and on my wishlist: - Charlotte Tilbury filmstars on the go in all about eve and breakfast at Tiffanys  - Lime crime red velvet velvetine   It'll be hard to not go crazy as I'll be coming out of my august  no buy  low buy and then september 8th is my birthday. Maybe I'll have a play around with my monthly number limit.  I'll probably go for 8 as that's my favourite number.. I'll have to have a think!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey Ladies!

@burghchick  - so sorry to hear of your health struggles!  Hope you get the answers  you need soon.  xo

  I've missed you ladies!  

  I took your advice and went to IMATS sans credit card.  Didn't really have a list, just knew I didn't want to buy any glitter or colour products really and I was successful.  Spent a lot on powders which I don't really have a lot of and a MUFE primer.  Loving my items so far.  Really proud of myself for not going too crazy (did go over my limit w/cash I had on hand for my mom's stuff haha...luckily she had a smaller list with the cash to spare so I could borrow).  

  I've actually been giving away items I had on my swap/sell list to family and friends.  I found a girl on Craigslist that wanted LE MAC so I contacted her about a few products but it didn't pan out.  She wanted to wait and think about things, etc.  which is fine, but honestly, the $45 I was going to make probably wasn't worth it.  Is that 'bad' of me?  I feel selfish saying that, I mean $50 is $50.  But honestly, if you need time to think about things because the used products aren't up to your condition (which is fine - they definitely are in good condition tho, maybe 90% left), I don't have time for this.  I feel bitchy, but I just can't.  Ladies who sell a lot of product amaze me.  I don't have the patience.  

  So yeah, that's where I am.  Purging, giving away...trying hard not to think about all the $$ I'm missing out on because of my bad habits and impatience.  I figure if I get rid of all of this stuff and not repeat my habits, it will be a well paid for lesson. 

  I do have 50 bottles of polish (YES. I AM PURGING MY POLISH COLLECTION BY APPROX 1/3) that I'm going to sell on craigslist for maybe $50?  *Is that good - Less, more?*  Most of it is OPI and China Glaze.  Barely used or not used at all. 

  I haven't been on the collection threads and therefore nothing interests me.  Really shifting things over here.  Loving it.  Loving my new attitude, new focus, and recommitting to my life and my relationships  Also, I'VE LOST 12 POUNDS!  Sorry. I feel like SCREAMING that one! 

  How ya'll doing?!  Sorry to hear about your shitty work stuff @mel33t being an adult sucks.  I feel you.  Any improvements there? 

  Glad to see all you ladies! xo


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Aug 22, 2014)

@veronikawithak  - dat book doe - Mac for Miles?!  Ohhhh lawwwwd!  I wanna see that!  Put on my Chapters wishlist haha


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 22, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @veronikawithak   - dat book doe - Mac for Miles?!  Ohhhh lawwwwd!  I wanna see that!  Put on my Chapters wishlist haha :hot:


  Haha I know!! I thought it'd be a great way to own something compact that expresses my love for MAC without feeling the need to hoard cosmetics.  Missed you! So proud of you for that 12 pounds!! That's fantastic! I was doing so good for 3 weeks but this week has undone all of my hard work. Not giving up though, just have to keep working at it.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I bought tons of makeup these last two months so I'am not planning on splurging on any makeup or nail products until my birthday but thats only two months away but I bought everything I wanted .Really now I'am just planning on  figuring out what I want to get for my birthday as far as makeup and stuff goes that way I wont be like aww I shoulda asked for that .


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Aug 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Missed you! So proud of you for that 12 pounds!! That's fantastic! I was doing so good for 3 weeks but this week has undone all of my hard work. Not giving up though, just have to keep working at it.


  That book, OHHH MAN.  I can't wait to see what goodies are in there to peruse over.  I will add that to my Xmas list for sure!

  Missed you too girl!!!!

  Thanks for the comments about the poundage, feeling really good.  It's hard to maintain.  Temptations abound everywhere.  At work there's a Tim Horton's around the corner, and a candy store, etc.  Everywhere I look I'm tempted.  Practicing saying No has really helped.  People generally stop asking after that because they know it's important to you.  I'm also pretty upfront about why I'm doing it.  I'm doing it more to stick with my wheat free/mostly dairy free diet for my stomach issues, not really for weight loss (although that's a huge plus haha), so it's easier to stick with so I don't feel sick.

  Sorry to hear about your past week, that sucks.  Onwards and upwards!  This weekend you can start again!  That's the great thing about life.  I've heard you mention that you're engaged, are you planning your wedding?  I found when I was wedding planning I basically became completely crazy.  Focusing on other things became really difficult, even though I was trying to lose weight then/tone up, it was really, really hard.  I did a 1/2 marathon two weeks before we got married and it was great, but crazy time.  

  When do your aerial classes start again?  How's the low-buy/no buy going?  xo


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 22, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> That book, OHHH MAN.  I can't wait to see what goodies are in there to peruse over.  I will add that to my Xmas list for sure!  Missed you too girl!!!!  Thanks for the comments about the poundage, feeling really good.  It's hard to maintain.  Temptations abound everywhere.  At work there's a Tim Horton's around the corner, and a candy store, etc.  Everywhere I look I'm tempted.  Practicing saying No has really helped.  People generally stop asking after that because they know it's important to you.  I'm also pretty upfront about why I'm doing it.  I'm doing it more to stick with my wheat free/mostly dairy free diet for my stomach issues, not really for weight loss (although that's a huge plus haha), so it's easier to stick with so I don't feel sick.  Sorry to hear about your past week, that sucks.  Onwards and upwards!  This weekend you can start again!  That's the great thing about life.  I've heard you mention that you're engaged, are you planning your wedding?  I found when I was wedding planning I basically became completely crazy.  Focusing on other things became really difficult, even though I was trying to lose weight then/tone up, it was really, really hard.  I did a 1/2 marathon two weeks before we got married and it was great, but crazy time.    When do your aerial classes start again?  How's the low-buy/no buy going?  xo


  Saying no is a really good thing to practice, in all areas of life! We're getting all these messages saying "buy this!" and "eat this!" all day long, it's no wonder that so many of us have addiction issues. Trying to rise above it though. I managed to do yoga 5 days a week last month and aerials start back up in September so that'll help! I'll also be back in school so hopefully I can get into some kind of routine so I don't stress as much as usual and turn to unhealthy things for comfort. It helps that the man is on board now too. I'm doing it for health reasons rather than weight loss too which makes it easier. I just know a lot of the discomfort and other issues in my body are caused by being overweight. Obesity runs in my family too so I need to get it under control now before it gets any harder to deal with.  No wedding planning for me yet! We're waiting until we're ready. Also we're doing a small destination wedding so there won't be as much to stress over hopefully. Two of my friends have gotten married and both did it at a B&B on the weekend and invited practically nobody lol. It seems to be a trend around my group.  Low buy is going well! Having an item limit is really helping and I've been able to resist a lot of things. Also enjoying purging and having a smaller stash. Once I use up a few lipsticks and glosses I'll be pretty much be at my ideal size!


----------



## lyseD (Aug 22, 2014)

Went to the CCO today and bought one shadow. Feeling good about that.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> shellygrrl said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Artificially Wild is going to be predominantly a skip for me, turns out. The eyeshadows, which are what I was most interested in, are not what I was hoping for/wanting, and the only other product I was wanting — Stone l/l — is permanent and not a massive priority, so money saved.
> ...


  I want that one, too.  I have mixed feelings about the AW collection.  If I get anything else (after the CCB), it won't be much. I like that they have good basic colors, but I don't feel like they're so unique that I have to buy them right away.  I may actually go yo the store to check them out. This is good, though, more money for (numerous) other things!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 23, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Ladies!  @burghchick   - so sorry to hear of your health struggles!  Hope you get the answers  you need soon.  xo  I've missed you ladies!    I took your advice and went to IMATS sans credit card.  Didn't really have a list, just knew I didn't want to buy any glitter or colour products really and I was successful.  Spent a lot on powders which I don't really have a lot of and a MUFE primer.  Loving my items so far.  Really proud of myself for not going too crazy (did go over my limit w/cash I had on hand for my mom's stuff haha...luckily she had a smaller list with the cash to spare so I could borrow).    I've actually been giving away items I had on my swap/sell list to family and friends.  I found a girl on Craigslist that wanted LE MAC so I contacted her about a few products but it didn't pan out.  She wanted to wait and think about things, etc.  which is fine, but honestly, the $45 I was going to make probably wasn't worth it.  Is that 'bad' of me?  I feel selfish saying that, I mean $50 is $50.  But honestly, if you need time to think about things because the used products aren't up to your condition (which is fine - they definitely are in good condition tho, maybe 90% left), I don't have time for this.  I feel bitchy, but I just can't.  Ladies who sell a lot of product amaze me.  I don't have the patience.    So yeah, that's where I am.  Purging, giving away...trying hard not to think about all the $$ I'm missing out on because of my bad habits and impatience.  I figure if I get rid of all of this stuff and not repeat my habits, it will be a well paid for lesson.   I do have 50 bottles of polish (YES. I AM PURGING MY POLISH COLLECTION BY APPROX 1/3) that I'm going to sell on craigslist for maybe $50?  *Is that good - Less, more?*  Most of it is OPI and China Glaze.  Barely used or not used at all.   I haven't been on the collection threads and therefore nothing interests me.  Really shifting things over here.  Loving it.  Loving my new attitude, new focus, and recommitting to my life and my relationships  Also, I'VE LOST 12 POUNDS!  Sorry. I feel like SCREAMING that one!   How ya'll doing?!  Sorry to hear about your shitty work stuff @mel33t  being an adult sucks.  I feel you.  Any improvements there?   Glad to see all you ladies! xo


  The 12 pounds!!  That's fabulous! I'd be so happy to lose anything like that. Yay for you! As far as the products, have you considered selling on places other than Craiglist?  I'm just finding my way around E Bay, and I thought I'd check out Amazon, too, as well as our CB.  I'm also hoping to sell my good work clothes that don't fit anymore.  There are a lot of sites for that in addition to EBay.  If you ever want to sell clothes let me know and I'll share what I've learned. It does feel good to clean out excess stuff, doesn't it?


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 24, 2014)

Slow weekend here?!  
  I've been super busy lately and super stressed and also i'm pregnant!!! so I stopped everything (mostly running 10hr per week) except biking. (it is my third pregnancy in 13 months so no running for me and i'm super careful not to lift my 4 years old) anyway so a lot of time to go on the internet and look what new makeup wise (Not good!)
  I been really good at making payment on my credit card and slowly but surely my owing balance is going down.
  I really want paying this credit card before xmas! 
  As for my effort to make a dent in my makeup, because i'm biking to work (21 km per day) i pack a makeup bag for the week and do my makeup at work. So for a week i'm using the same eyeshadow palette, blush, highlighter  and 2-3 lipsticks. It help me to really used certain palette and really rotate my makeup.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

I've been bad the past few days.

  Spent a couple hundred on Makeup Geek but I feel like it's not as bad because I get more for the money than with MAC.  I know that's a bad way to look at things but I guess I've been feeling sorry for myself lately with so much going on health-wise.

  Someone slap me so I stop spending money, I've been so good for months!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Spent a couple hundred on Makeup Geek but I feel like it's not as bad because I get more for the money than with MAC.  I know that's a bad way to look at things but I guess I've been feeling sorry for myself lately with so much going on health-wise.  Someone slap me so I stop spending money, I've been so good for months!


  No slapping. You had a moment, it's passed, now you just get back on the low-buy train. :nods: And no feeling sorry for yourself, either. Stuff happens.   Meanwhile, perhaps think about other ways to give yourself a pick-me-up when you're feeling down that don't involve buying more makeup? Music, a favourite film, play with your existing makeup products and come up with some new combos, that sort of thing.   FOTD... * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight (lid) * MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (outer corner, little bit on lower lashline) * Prestige Total Intensity Eye Liner Pencil - Bold Brown (waterline) * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Pink Cult * NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink  I'm off for a short vacay down toward mid-coastal Maine, tomorrow (will return Wednesday). No makeup coming with me this time.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've been bad the past few days.  Spent a couple hundred on Makeup Geek but I feel like it's not as bad because I get more for the money than with MAC.  I know that's a bad way to look at things but I guess I've been feeling sorry for myself lately with so much going on health-wise.  Someone slap me so I stop spending money, I've been so good for months!


  I know the feeling. I'm in a terrible mood these days because the job search is still in progress. I had no clue it would take me this long. For a decade I've been getting promotion after promotion and advancing in my career. Now, nothing. It sucks, and I'm spending money I really cannot afford to spend. I've had two job interviews this week that have turned out to be nowhere near what was being advertised. I'm tired, resentful that I'm the sole breadwinner, and fearful that this will continue on indefinitely.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've been bad the past few days.
> 
> Spent a couple hundred on Makeup Geek but I feel like it's not as bad because I get more for the money than with MAC.  I know that's a bad way to look at things but I guess I've been feeling sorry for myself lately with so much going on health-wise.
> 
> Someone slap me so I stop spending money, I've been so good for months!


  I'm sorry love - no slaps! I feel that way too sometimes, getting more for your money doesn't make it seem as bad. You had a slip up, it's okay. On the bright side, you now have all of this awesome stuff to play with


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 25, 2014)

I totally fell off  the wagon a while ago. I've been baaaad. I have two upcoming collections I want things from. Simpsons and The Mattes.My electric palette was discounted but I ended up getting a refund for it.

  I've purchased

  Good Kisser
  Lingering Kiss (2)
  Purity Made Simple Mask
  Purity Made Simple makeup wipes (But I needed it because I've been going out over the summer and I get too tired at night to really thoroughly wash my face sometimes.)
  Avocado Oil. (But the cap broke so I got to keep in and Piping Rock is replacing it at no cost)
  Pure Heroine (x2)
  The Urban Decay Electric Palette
  Benefit They're Real liner
  Carol's Daughter Sacred Tiare hair mask

  Overall, I haven't been doing too bad. 

  I've done a lot of online shopping though. It  just hasn't been makeup.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

Morning everyone! I too fell a bit off the wagon with A Novel Romance. Its really difficult to tell if you're going to look good in something until you 1) swatch it or 2) see it on someone close to your coloring.   I ended up hauling Yield to Love, Good Kisser, Animal Instinct, and Fun Ending. I was able to B2M for Lingering Kiss which is awesome!   I do still want a few things from the Simpsons and I'm probably skipping the other collections until the matte collection comes out. Hopefully I can stick to that.  I started doing the five for fall challenge. I saw a few YouTubers doing this and basically you pick five products you want to use before fall. For me that's October 15th. I picked products that are a bit older in my collection and that I really do love. Funny enough when I use them up I will repurchase, not right away, I think I'll do another five for winter or something but I can't imagine not having those products in my stash. They're just old and I want to get the most use I can out of them. I'm also focusing on my foundations and lip products. The plan is to do another clean out in October and focus on those items. After watching TifdanyDs video I realized I don't need seven colors of the same peachy pink gloss. It all ends up looking the same anyway.   Hope you all are doing well


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm checking in!  Now, granted I had a wedding this weekend but it's been pretty quiet at work - at least in my department, I know a lot of other departments are slammed. But stress is a big shopping trigger for me - when I'm pissed off, something that always makes me feel better after a crappy day is a quick order or drugstore run. Or a bottle of wine.    So is boredom. I'm sitting at a computer everyday, and sometimes, it's too easy to browse Murale, Nordstrom, Sephora, etc online. I've been really good the past two weeks and apart from two pairs of Ardell's at Dollarama ($2 each for #110 Wine and #33s?!)  I'm doing really well at Shopping My Stash and have purchase nothing in the last two weeks makeup wise.   And FOTD  Bioderma AR Anti-Rougeurs cream and Benefit Pore-fessional sample on my nose - I'm trying to use these two up.  skin79 Hot Pink Bb cream usual routine with MAC Mineralise Loose for some extra coverage.  Illamasqua Hollow to contour cheeks - I'm not as gangbusters about this as I thought I would be TBH.  Revlon Photo Ready cream blush in Pinched. thebalm Mary-Lou Manizer to highlight cheekbones & bridge of nose.  Benefit CCS in RSVP, MAC Moleskin to blend the crease, MAC Copperplate to deepen crease, WnW Brule on browbone.  Revlon CB lipstick in Soft Nude with NARS Turkish Delight. TonyMoly WP Brow Pencil in Taupe #01 - still has a tendency to give me a bit of a scouse brow, but I used up my Maybelline Define-a-Brow and haven't had a chance to pick another one up.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 26, 2014)

Checking in again too. My stash has been shrinking in some spots and bulging out in others so I thought it was a good time to update my ideal/max numbers again, keeping in mind that I've been enjoying more variety but my makeup is still for personal use only and I don't wear it everyday! I gave myself some room to grow in some areas if I need it over the next few years but this is pretty much the highest I think I'd like to go. Numbers are current, then ideal/max in brackets. This includes minis but doesn't include backups or unopened products. Here goes.  Eyeshadows: 30 (50) Eyeliners: 9 (10) Eyeshadow Bases: 2 (5) Pigments: 3 (10) Lipsticks: 28 (20) Lipglosses: 12 (10) Lip crayons/tinted balms: 6 (10) Lipliners: 3 (10) Blushes: 5 (10) Palettes: 0 (5) Finishing Powders: 2 (5) Highlighters: 1 (5)  I've got some work to do on the lipsticks and glosses, but I've been doing well with using those up. Once I use up a few and get down to my ideal I'd like to stick to those numbers and do a 1-in-1-out rule. Same for everything else. The other categories (liquid foundation, powder foundation, bronzer, setting powder, brow pencil, brow gel, various primers) are all at 1 item each and I'm really happy with that. Also my monthly 5 item limit will help keep things under control.  It's so funny how you change over time! This time last year I think I wanted to get down to around 50 items total. Now my max list is about 150. A few good declutter sessions and finding some awesome products this year has reignited my enjoyment of makeup. I've really grown to learn my makeup style and have become way better at picking things out for myself. The only products that were fails this year (1-2?) were ones where I didn't listen to my instincts and followed the herd. That definitely reinforces my trust in myself that I know what I'm doing! In general feeling pretty good about things lately and looking forward to a few meticulously selected Fall goodies.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 26, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I updated my list for AW/every other collection launching Thursday: Breaking Ground CCB, Next To Skin blush, and Obviously Bare lipglass. The end. Public list = accountable lol. I'm going to try to push the Naked 2 Basics palette back to Oct or Nov which will let me play with my MAC shadows more. I'm also going to try to do a No Buy in September since I'm buying all of my September items early.. looking forward to placing that order so I can take a break for a while. It's an oddly nice feeling not having any immediate plans for purchasing things!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 26, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I've been bad the past few days.  Spent a couple hundred on Makeup Geek but I feel like it's not as bad because I get more for the money than with MAC.  I know that's a bad way to look at things but I guess I've been feeling sorry for myself lately with so much going on health-wise.  Someone slap me so I stop spending money, I've been so good for months!
> ...


  So sorry to hear about the job search.  I've been there.  It's so frustrating to have done so well and feel like you're established in your career and then not be able to find anything.   I wish I had some gem of wisdom in that regard.  I am the same way about buying things when I can't afford to.  I really hope that you'll find something soon.  I was looking at the Occupational Outlook handbook a few weeks ago. Two of the fattest growing jobs are event planning and market research.  I think nursing was one, too.  Then there are a bunch of low-paying types of jobs.  I'm trying to talk myself into going back to school but if I do I want it to be worthwhile.  No point in going into more debt if I won't be able to find a job. I'll cross my fingers that you'll find something very soon.  I'll look forward to seeing your post about finding a great job.


----------



## josephine90 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey guys! I haven't checked in for a while but I'm trying to catch up. I totally understand the job search thing. I haven't been able to find a job in my field since graduating from college and it's been hard. I know one of the reasons was I totally hated my major and barely scrapped thru to graduate, so my results aren't the best. I'm thinking of going back to school too for a second bachelors now that I know what I'm good at but that would mean spending most of our savings and that scares me a lot.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Forgot to mention that I updated my list for AW/every other collection launching Thursday: Breaking Ground CCB, Next To Skin blush, and Obviously Bare lipglass. The end. Public list = accountable lol. I'm going to try to push the Naked 2 Basics palette back to Oct or Nov which will let me play with my MAC shadows more. I'm also going to try to do a No Buy in September since I'm buying all of my September items early.. looking forward to placing that order so I can take a break for a while. It's an oddly nice feeling not having any immediate plans for purchasing things!


  I slipped up and ordered two other items from ANR that weren't on my list, so I want to be held accountable, too. Icon and Shitake from AW and ISS and RB from the Simpsons. If you see me lemming for anything else, stop me.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 27, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I slipped up and ordered two other items from ANR that weren't on my list, so I want to be held accountable, too. Icon and Shitake from AW and ISS and RB from the Simpsons. If you see me lemming for anything else, stop me.


  :frenz: We got this! Report back after the launch with your list of purchases. Hopefully they're the same!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 28, 2014)

Just made it through the Simpsons and AW launches!   And...  I only purchased what was on my list!! Obviously Bare lipglass, Breaking Ground CCB, and Next To Skin blush.  I didn't purchase Pink Cult which was one of my conditions for allowing myself to purchase the Hourglass blush palette so YAY on that! I wanted to get some eyeshadow pans but I resisted! Will be using the shades I have for now. Also took the Marge lashes out of my cart at the last minute! Another YAY! Even though lashes don't count for me as a makeup purchase that I'm limiting.  No more interesting collections coming up for me based on current info.. and I've spent the rest of my 5 September item slots today, so I'm on a makeup break until October.  Really excited about it too. My goal for September is to get a lot of use out of my MAC palette! Feeling good today.  AND Pinksofoxy has another YouTube video up on decluttering her lipsticks!! So amazed by her. She went from 120 lipsticks and 29 lipliners down to 37 and 5! Just being consistent about giving away the ones that didn't work and using others up over the past 2 years. She had so many empties today. I just found that soooo inspiring and it made me really want to stay focused.  Hope everyone is doing awesome today and gets everything they want from the launches!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 28, 2014)

Simpsons and A Novel Romance are up on the UK site.

  So far I've managed to steer clear.  Hopefully everything sells out before I decide I want to cave.  I had to force myself to close the MAC website so I didn't buy anything.  I did it, though.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 28, 2014)

I stuck to my list!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 28, 2014)

Happily skipped MAC x Marge


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Woo a strong stance for many this launch time   I got a novel romance quad and myself lipstick plus midnight sky nail polish.  Also got the new studio sculpt powder as I was literally going to buy a new msfn the day before as I've majorly hit pan.  Also, the palette of casual colours I thought I'd be drooling over I wasn't.bothered with at all, so that was an easier skip than I.thought. Yaaaaay!


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 




I didn't purchase Pink Cult which was one of my conditions for allowing myself to purchase *the Hourglass blush palette* so YAY on that! I wanted to get some eyeshadow pans but I resisted! Will be using the shades I have for now. Also took the Marge lashes out of my cart at the last minute! Another YAY! Even though lashes don't count for me as a makeup purchase that I'm limiting.


Hope everyone is doing awesome today and gets everything they want from the launches!


  Where's that THUD. emoticon when I need it?  I don't know what it is. I think kristingehm's last haul really put me over the edge and has made me CRAVE adding an Hourglass blush (Dim Infusion!) to my hoarde. Please do a report back, veronikawithak!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 28, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hehehe. The palette is coming out in October so no reports on that for a while.. but I do have Mood Exposure and Diffused Heat. I'm sure I would have them all if they weren't so expensive. My next one was going to be Dim Infusion or Ethereal Glow but since there's a coral in the palette I'm just getting that for now. I won't elaborate on them given which thread this is.. but I will tell you that I downsized my blush collection to just 5 and 20% is Hourglass. Some people don't like them at all though so really hit and miss depending on what kind of formula/color you like! There's an Hourglass thread if you want more info! or feel free to pm me.    Also I have to say in general downsizing to 5 blushes was the best thing I've done recently. It just works so much better with my makeup "personality" - I reach for my absolute favorites every day and have no guilt that I'm not using things. Once I add a few new ones to round out the color selection I'll be set. Now I just need to use up some lipsticks and glosses!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 29, 2014)

I managed to skip AW and Simpsons (the lipsticks wouldn't work for me and the Simpsons blushes are dupeable). I am considering Pink Cult. It looks like a nice everyday blush.   I'm also considering the two ANR blushes. I have no blushes like either and I'm finding that I have little variety in the blush department - most of mine are corals and corals don't mean well with vampy lipsticks!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I managed to skip AW and Simpsons (the lipsticks wouldn't work for me and the Simpsons blushes are dupeable). I am considering Pink Cult. It looks like a nice everyday blush.   I'm also considering the two ANR blushes. I have no blushes like either and I'm finding that I have little variety in the blush department - most of mine are corals and corals don't mean well with vampy lipsticks!


  Awesome job skipping!!  Saw the blush pokey stick come out at you in some other threads! Lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 29, 2014)

Finished another mini Bite lipgloss from the Deconstructed Rose set today. Now I'm working on the third. My goal is to finish all 12 by the end of the year!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Awesome job skipping!!  Saw the blush pokey stick come out at you in some other threads! Lol.


  The pokey stick rarely works on me fortunately!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm super glad ANR and The Simpsons didn't call to me. There's at least three Tom Ford quads I want, though, so I don't think I'm doing any better . I'm glad only the LE stuff from RHPS is really going to be difficult for me. 

  I watched makeupbytiffanyd's decluttering video and I really liked it. I felt like she came off really relatable in the video - oh, this has gorgeous packaging! I might need this for a costume party!. I really like the idea of getting rid of the glosses and just having 5 or 6 to choose from and actually finish up. I find lipgloss is one of those things as well that never really varies in colour _thaaaat_ much on me, too - so there's no need for me to have so many. 

  I have managed to use at least every item once on my Shop My Stash list for the month of August. If I can do it for September as well, and only buy three things - including one brow product, I will be very pleased with myself.

  Hang touch, everyone!


----------



## kait0 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahhh today has been a day filled with online shopping. That damn sephora sale section always gets me! Note to self: develop better coping strategies for dealing with shitty feelings/stress/life.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I managed to skip AW and Simpsons (the lipsticks wouldn't work for me and the Simpsons blushes are dupeable). I am considering Pink Cult. It looks like a nice everyday blush.   I'm also considering the two ANR blushes. I have no blushes like either and I'm finding that I have little variety in the blush department - most of mine are corals and corals don't mean well with vampy lipsticks!


  Good for you!  I have pink blushes and some light peaches and both seem to work well with vampy lips.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 29, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Ahhh today has been a day filled with online shopping. That damn sephora sale section always gets me! Note to self: develop better coping strategies for dealing with shitty feelings/stress/life.


  It's not easy, is it? I ordered some body butter and bath gel from Sephora this week and managed not to buy anything else, even though I was tempted.  MAC seems to be my only problem area right now (as far as beauty items).  I was planning to skip AW but when I saw all of the people stalking the Simpsons I felt like I wanted to getSOMETHING.  And now that I've seen the lippies for that Ultimate collection I want some of those, too.  I can talk myself out of e/s, blush, etc. but not lippies.  We all have our weaknesses, you're not alone!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been good in some instances (MAC) and bad in others (Tom Ford).  

From MAC, I hauled just Lingering Kiss from ANR, Breaking Ground from AW and I&S&S from The Simpsons.  The lipglass is still pending.  It's on my list of items my SA will pull for me.  If I like it, I'll get it - same for the AW shadows.  I didn't think I'd like them for at first sight, they're great neutral shades.  

Tom Ford...OMG where do I start?  Over the last 3 weeks I have purchased the new foundation and concealer, Nude Dip Quad, Softcore contour/highlight duo, and the eye primer duo.  I have yet to go wrong with a TF cosmetic item and the quality is fantastic.  


Other than that, I was very good on my recent trip to Madrid.  I only purchased a pair of sunglasses from Zara.  Well, if you count all of the glasses/pitchers of Sangria I shared with my girlfriends, then I was really bad.  The Sephora down the street from my hotel on Gran Via was closing and everything was marked up to 70% off.  Guess I happened upon it a few days or a week or so too late.  It looked almost completely baren.  The few items that were left of a few major brands were completely picked over, and since most of the testers were removed, much of the actual product had been swatched. Needless to say, I walked out with nothing.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been MIA for the past couple of weeks just because I was busy and didn't have anything relevant to post. Now I finally found time to post again.
  Anyway - I applaud everyone who's doing great so far (don't beat yourself up over falling off the wagon once or twice), and I strongly encourage others who are not doing so well right now. To anyone who's having personal troubles right now - hugs to you.

  So, some news from me: I'm doing really, really good. I still buy makeup and it may still be more than the average German woman buys but - I now reflect my purchases and think about what to actually get. I've did research on every single item I've bought in the past few weeks and I thought long about getting it. I don't buy on impulse anymore. My focus shifted from makeup to clothing, bags, shoes, and accessoires. This might not be a success in others' eyes but for me it is. I didn't buy unnecessary makeup and so I was able to save some money to finally, finally buy myself a Michael Kors bag and other stuff.
  I'm still tempted by makeup and cosmetics but I'd rather spend my money on clothes or jewellery (since when does Tiffany make super nice and affordable jewellery? My wallet's damned).
  Not sure about A Novel Romance, though. The colours are right up my alley...


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Yazmin* 



I've been good in some instances (MAC) and bad in others (Tom Ford).  

From MAC, I hauled just Lingering Kiss from ANR, Breaking Ground from AW and I&S&S from The Simpsons.  The lipglass is still pending.  It's on my list of items my SA will pull for me.  If I like it, I'll get it - same for the AW shadows.  I didn't think I'd like them for at first sight, they're great neutral shades.  

Tom Ford...OMG where do I start?  Over the last 3 weeks I have purchased the new foundation and concealer, Nude Dip Quad, Softcore contour/highlight duo, and the eye primer duo.  I have yet to go wrong with a TF cosmetic item and the quality is fantastic.  


Other than that, I was very good on my recent trip to Madrid.  I only purchased a pair of sunglasses from Zara.  Well, if you count all of the glasses/pitchers of Sangria I shared with my girlfriends, then I was really bad.  The Sephora down the street from my hotel on Gran Via was closing and everything was marked up to 70% off.  Guess I happened upon it a few days or a week or so too late.  It looked almost completely baren.  The few items that were left of a few major brands were completely picked over, and since most of the testers were removed, much of the actual product had been swatched. Needless to say, I walked out with nothing.


  Ugh. I'm still stalking Nordstrom everyday for Nude Dip. How do you like it thus far?


----------



## jchait (Aug 30, 2014)

skipped AW completely and only got one blush from the Simpsons! go me!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2014)

With a day left in the month, I can say with confidence my August makeup no-buy is a success!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 30, 2014)

jchait said:


> skipped AW completely and only got one blush from the Simpsons! go me!


  Yay!  Go you!  It sounds like you're doing well.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 30, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> With a day left in the month, I can say with confidence my August makeup no-buy is a success!


  Wow!  Congrats, Shelly!  Doing a no-buy with all of the releases this month is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 30, 2014)

So proud of everyone!! Looks like a pretty impressive month all around!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 30, 2014)

I hope all of you are getting to enjoy your long weekend.  I am extremely broke so no money to do anything.  If I had money, though, I think I'd be shopping.  It's been a bit of a frustrating week and that's one of my triggers.  I've also had some additional health concerns come up.  I'm trying to think positive that it will be something minor, but the last time I did that I was totally unprepared when it wasn't.  So a little anxiety there.  And this Thursday will be the one year anniversary of my Dad's death.  So there are a lot of things going on that make me want to escape, so maybe it's good that I don't have the money.  I'll be forced to find other ways to deal with it.  I sense some cleaning in my future!  Maybe even some counting of eye shadows.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 30, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I hope all of you are getting to enjoy your long weekend.  I am extremely broke so no money to do anything.  If I had money, though, I think I'd be shopping.  It's been a bit of a frustrating week and that's one of my triggers.  I've also had some additional health concerns come up.  I'm trying to think positive that it will be something minor, but the last time I did that I was totally unprepared when it wasn't.  So a little anxiety there.  And this Thursday will be the one year anniversary of my Dad's death.  So there are a lot of things going on that make me want to escape, so maybe it's good that I don't have the money.  I'll be forced to find other ways to deal with it.  I sense some cleaning in my future!  Maybe even some counting of eye shadows.


  I hear ya.. I'm trying to cut back on spending in all areas of my life so I'm having a long weekend in too. I hope you feel better soon! Cleaning is a great idea. It always feels so therapeutic and it's so much nicer to be in a clean space. Life has gotten so much more complicated over the years.. makes me kind of wish for the days before social media sometimes. I'm taking a break from Facebook so all of the posts don't make me depressed about my life. Will try to spend some time outside too, that always seems to help. Hope everyone has a great long weekend!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Wow!  Congrats, Shelly!  Doing a no-buy with all of the releases this month is quite an accomplishment!


  I think it helps that most collections don't get me super excited or hyped up anyway. That said, if something does get me excited, it often turns out to be a permanent addition to a line. (I will admit to being intrigued by a few of the new NARS Audacious lipsticks; there are some great colours in there! But none of them are anything I need right now.) And then the one collection that did have me intrigued turned out to be mostly a skip after seeing swatches (Artificially Wild).  Another thing about AW: it got me to use a mauve-pink eyeshadow that I already have that I'd not used for a little while -- Makeup Geek Twilight. So pretty. Stash shopping for the win!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 30, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Ugh. I'm still stalking Nordstrom everyday for Nude Dip. How do you like it thus far?


  Just got it Thursday, but haven't used it yet.  Let me know whether you're able to find it on Nordstrom.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 31, 2014)

I finished another Bite mini gloss and a MAC lipstick today so as a reward I opened one of the mini glosses I stashed away for rainy days - NARS Orgasm from the Give Me Some Lip set. So glad the formula/smell has changed.. that's what stopped me from purchasing NARS glosses before but I'm loving it. Really taking the time to enjoy things now that there's less coming in! I got the Hourglass 500 point perk with my last order because I've been wanting to try the lipstick in Grace. Loving that lately too.   I also went through the Sephora website and put all of the things I want to try in my "Loves" so I can start working on my list for the November sale. It's actually not looking too bad. And for the first time this year I'm not excited about any MAC collections coming up. It'll be nice to take a break until the next update and all of the holiday set info!


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *burghchick* 



I hope all of you are getting to enjoy your long weekend.  I am extremely broke so no money to do anything.  If I had money, though, I think I'd be shopping.  It's been a bit of a frustrating week and that's one of my triggers.  I've also had some additional health concerns come up.  I'm trying to think positive that it will be something minor, but the last time I did that I was totally unprepared when it wasn't.  So a little anxiety there.  *And this Thursday will be the one year anniversary of my Dad's death.  So there are a lot of things going on that make me want to escape, so maybe it's good that I don't have the money.  I'll be forced to find other ways to deal with it.  I sense some cleaning in my future!  Maybe even some counting of eye shadows.  


  You're in my thoughts this week, burghchick!   I find watching some Shop My Stash videos on a loop, as opposed to a bunch of hauls, has helped a bit in trying to weed through my stash as well. Something about that just gets me into a mode, I guess. I still add things off HAULS onto a Notepad on my phone, but I don't have to mad dash and buy things.*


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 31, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *burghchick*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*  Thanks, Maris.  As much as I hate not having money to shop, it is probably good to be forced to find other ways of coping.  I used to make jewelry and I still have plenty of supplies that I should use or sell.  Buying pretty crystals and beads was almost as good as make- up, so I have a lot of them.  I've been wanting to start sewing again, too, and of course I have all of the supplies.  It's just easier to shop.   I'm going to have to look at some of those Shop my Stash videos, though.  That does sound like a good way to curb the lemmings!*


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all of you are getting to enjoy your long weekend.  I am extremely broke so no money to do anything.  If I had money, though, I think I'd be shopping.  It's been a bit of a frustrating week and that's one of my triggers.  I've also had some additional health concerns come up.  I'm trying to think positive that it will be something minor, but the last time I did that I was totally unprepared when it wasn't.  So a little anxiety there.  And this Thursday will be the one year anniversary of my Dad's death.  So there are a lot of things going on that make me want to escape, so maybe it's good that I don't have the money.  I'll be forced to find other ways to deal with it.  I sense some cleaning in my future!  Maybe even some counting of eye shadows.
> ...


  Life always gets more complicated.  The older you get the more complex it is.  I like a lot of things about social media, but it certainly has it's downsides.  Facebook has gotten really boring for me.  It's like junk emails, only online.  Every once in awhile there's something truly interesting.  But the plus to it is that I've gotten back in touch with many long-lost friends, so that makes it worthwhile. I hope that your weather in Canada is better than where I am.  Yesterday was very hot and humid, so much that you don't want to be outside, and today is raining.  I'm in the mood for a rainy day, though, so I'm okay with it.  I hope that you're enjoying your weekend in.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Life always gets more complicated.  The older you get the more complex it is.  I like a lot of things about social media, but it certainly has it's downsides.  Facebook has gotten really boring for me.  It's like junk emails, only online.  Every once in awhile there's something truly interesting.  But the plus to it is that I've gotten back in touch with many long-lost friends, so that makes it worthwhile. I hope that your weather in Canada is better than where I am.  Yesterday was very hot and humid, so much that you don't want to be outside, and today is raining.  I'm in the mood for a rainy day, though, so I'm okay with it.  I hope that you're enjoying your weekend in.


  So very true! Tomorrow it's supposed to rain here too which I'm also kind of looking forward to. I have to work so it'll be a tea and computer day. It was sunny today so it kind of evens out. Hope you're having a good weekend too!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 31, 2014)

Today was both good and bad in shopping world. I was lemming both the ANR blushes and instead of impulse buy online, I swatched in store. not a fan. Maybe it was bad testers but they hardly showed up.   I ended up going to Sephora and buying Coven from the KvD line. I love it honestly. Spent less than I intended to.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 31, 2014)

FOTD...  * Maybelline Fit Me - #110 + MAC Face and Body - White * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Maybelline Color Tattoo - Tough as Taupe (I think it's had it; even though I warmed it up a bit with my finger, it didn't apply smoothly. Won't be repurchasing; will replace with MAC Tailor Grey p/p eventually.) * Sephora Waterproof Eye Contour - Park Avenue * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Soft Nude


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 1, 2014)

big hugs @veronikawithak and @burghchick I hope you are both ok.

  I spent some time on Saturday with my stash, I re-organised my lipsticks into colour families, ie. nude, coral/peach, plum, red and pink, i thought this might help me rotate through my stash a little more in the mornings when I am getting ready for work. I also selected another 10 to test this month which I am not sure on to see if they can go.

  I purchased 2 new things on Friday, the Dior star foundation and concealer, after 3 days of use, I can say that me likey! The concealer isn't full coverage but has a brightening effect which I really like on my dark circles. I think it looks more natural than complete full coverage on me.

  My stash is much reduced, but I have just moved stuff i don't want to keep into a seperate area, now its actually time to get rid of it which feels like a daunting task if I am honest. I think I might try ebaying most of it, maybe put the drugstore stuff in a massive job lot and see how it does ? I did think about chucking the drugstore stuff but that feels wasteful. I have already re-stocked my mum's make up bag and most of my girlie friends don't want it at least I now appear to have most of my shopping urges under control.... I went into Boots on friday, swatched and walked away from the Maybelline Color Elixirs without purchasing....I tole myself they are permanent and I have enough lip products for now!

  I have been really enjoying watching make up purge videos, the Tiffany d was helpful and Pinksofoxy is doing some updates at the moment, her lip and perfume ones were really helpful at the weekend.

  I also cleared out my wardrobe at the weekend, i put my summer clothes away and got the winter jumpers out, i managed to fill 3 days with stuff for the charity shop and a further 2 bags of stuff I would like to try to sell on ebay. I am going to do some listing next weekend.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 1, 2014)

[@]charlotte366[/@] I'm loving that Pinksofoxy is doing another declutter series as well.. I've watched her lipstick one a few times already!   Just an FYI, eBay has a rule against selling used makeup so if yours is used that wouldn't be an option. There are some other sites like Kijiji where you could maybe sell locally, or just leave the stuff in a women's washroom with a "free" sign or something? Sometimes it comes down to just throwing it out.. which is tough at first but it feels so much better than hanging on to products and feeling guilty every time you look at them! Great job organizing and downsizing!


----------



## jchait (Sep 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Yay!  Go you!  It sounds like you're doing well.


 thank you my love


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy September everyone! (And Happy Labour Day to everyone who's celebrating - whether with a quiet day off or getting time and a half pay at work! )  And just for kicks, I'll share my FOTD: using two products from My Use It list for the month (*).   Cetaphil Daily Lotion and Benefit Pore-fessional on my nose (finally, this deluxe sample is almost gone!) as primer. Because I find my base to be a bit drying... GA Master Corrector #1 Missha Perfect Cover Bb cream Hard Candy Glamoflauge concealer on spots  Essence I


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello my lovies! Looks like everyone is staying pretty good in here! BRAVO!
  I stuck to my limits and lists for ANR and AW... and SKIPPED the Simpsons completely! YAY!

  I am going to go through my stash again as Fall weather starts to roll in and I start shifting my makeup looks... seems like a great time to assess the Spring & Summer makeup that I have been reaching for and purging some things that didn't quite get reached for as much as other items. Lots of girl bdays in my family in Sept and Oct... so more good reasons to get together another purge bag for all my sisters and mom to "fight" over for some birthday extras!

  And @shellygrrl... I did it! I used UD Mushroom and actually liked the look I came up with! Even used it a few time over the last few trips I've taken! Thanks sweetie!! That's always a major win to fall in love with a product you had given up on!!
  I paired it with the Anastasia Lavish Palette neutrals and MAC Soft Brown w/ Mushroom on the lid over MAC Heirloom liner smudged on my lid as a base. I'm definitely going to use this look quite often! You are so great for pushing me to use that one!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> And @shellygrrl ... I did it! I used UD Mushroom and actually liked the look I came up with! Even used it a few time over the last few trips I've taken! Thanks sweetie!! That's always a major win to fall in love with a product you had given up on!! I paired it with the Anastasia Lavish Palette neutrals and MAC Soft Brown w/ Mushroom on the lid over MAC Heirloom liner smudged on my lid as a base. I'm definitely going to use this look quite often! You are so great for pushing me to use that one!!


  *big hugs* Yay! That's so awesome!


----------



## kanne (Sep 1, 2014)

I made my first makeup purchase in about a month today...I knew I would have to get something from MAC x Simpsons, although I thought the collection overall was quite a let down. I think they could have done so much more with it and there wasn't anything particularly unique. I got Sideshow You and I also picked up Deep Fixation to qualify for free shipping. 

  There still hasn't been a whole lot of makeup I've been interested in lately so low buy has been really easy for me. I do want Tom Ford's Nude Dip, but I think it will be a long time before it is available in Australia, and a few permanent Nars items - Nars has put down their prices in Australia this month, so I'm glad I held out!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 2, 2014)

FOTD Challenge: Use only 5 items - and leave out one step you usually consider essential!

  MAC MSFN Light
  MAC Aphrodite's Shell (bronzer and in the crease as eyeshadow)
  Hourglass Luminous Light
  Anastasia Brow Wiz Ash Blonde
  MAC Obviously Bare

  I've never done a look without mascara before - ever! Trying to push myself to explore new looks. After I added Silver Sun on the lower lashline for a pop of color which I also usually don't do.. but I like!


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 3, 2014)

Following on from @shellygrrl influence...here is todays FOTD ! Like @veronikawithak I am challenging myself to use my collection in different ways, feeling a tad stuck in a rut at the moment, trying to test out and eliminate products that don't work has left me doing the same look day in day out with just a different lip colour.

  Primer: Clinique Even Better SPF45
  Foundation: Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum with Real techniques sponge
  Concealer: Nars Creamy Concealer in Vanilla and MAC Prep & Prime Light boost under eyes.
  Blush: Tarte Exposed
  Lips: Tom Ford Indian Rose

  For today's step out of the comfort zone it was all about the eyes, My eyes are green/hazel and I wanted to try a red toned shadow to emphasise them but I normally run scared from this look as my skintone is pale and it usually looks like I have sore eyes!

  So today I swept Mac sable all over the lid and lower lash line, added mac grand entrance to brighten the tear duct area and lined with L'Oreal black liquid liner to attempt to avoid red sore eyes look! I felt it was missing something still even after I gave the edges a good blend, so I added a wash of mac patina in the crease which softens the edges but doesn't feel too shimmery for work, normally I go matt in the crease, but patina really tones well with Sable! Lashes curled and lashings of clinique extreme volume mascara finished the look and I added a touch of thebalm mary lou-imizer to the brow bone to highlight.

  Very happy today, now just need to see how the foundation wears over the day!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay, I've made my list for the Matte Lip Collection and I'm hoping you guys can help me stick to it.  I've got:
  Pander Me, Fashion Revival, Living Legend, and the Bespoken For lip pencil all on my definite list.  

  Depending on swatches I might get Damn Glamorous or Styled in Sepia.  If I get the Viva Glam Riri 2 then I'm not getting the Sepia one.  Remind me of that!  I'll be checking to see if there are dupes for Damn Glamorous before I buy that.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Okay, I've made my list for the Matte Lip Collection and I'm hoping you guys can help me stick to it.  I've got:
> Pander Me, Fashion Revival, Living Legend, and the Bespoken For lip pencil all on my definite list.
> 
> Depending on swatches I might get Damn Glamorous or Styled in Sepia.  If I get the Viva Glam Riri 2 then I'm not getting the Sepia one.  Remind me of that!  I'll be checking to see if there are dupes for Damn Glamorous before I buy that.


  YOU CAN DO THIS! We've got your back!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 3, 2014)

Putting together my plan for the next 3 months. From Sephora the only definite is the Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette.. waiting on holiday info though. I can see myself purchasing a lip set or two this year and I'd like to get a trio of MUFE shadows and the Naked 2 Basics palette. Gotta keep my eyes on the prize if I'm going to be able to purchase all of that! Plus who knows what the MAC holiday collection could be.

*SEPTEMBER*
*Artificially Wild (Sep 4) - Next To Skin, Breaking Ground, Obviously Bare*
  Casual Colour (Sept 4) - SKIP
  Nasty Gal (Sep 4) - SKIP
  Studio Sculpt (Sep 4) - SKIP
  Simpsons (Sep 4) - SKIP
  Turquatic (Sep 4) - SKIP
  Matchmaster (Sep 11) - SKIP
*VG Rihanna 2 (Sep 11) - lipstick and/or the gloss (both maybes, but will wait until holiday info is out)*

*OCTOBER*
  Brooke Shields (Oct 2) - SKIP
*Rocky Horror (Oct 2) - Sin (maybe)*
  Ultimate (Oct 2) - SKIP
  Kinky Boots (Oct 9) - SKIP
  Matte Lip (Oct 9) - SKIP

*NOVEMBER*
  Prabal Gurung (Nov 26) - SKIP


----------



## lyseD (Sep 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Putting together my plan for the next 3 months. From Sephora the only definite is the Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette.. waiting on holiday info though. I can see myself purchasing a lip set or two this year and I'd like to get a trio of MUFE shadows and the Naked 2 Basics palette. Gotta keep my eyes on the prize if I'm going to be able to purchase all of that! Plus who knows what the MAC holiday collection could be.
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> *Artificially Wild (Sep 4) - Next To Skin, Breaking Ground, Obviously Bare*
> ...


I'm skipping a lot too. I have five things from AW to pick up tomorrow but am skipping the rest of the collections from September and probably all for October too.

  I am planning my first big depotting session and should end up with enough empties for 10 - 12 B2MAC. Hopefully I can use those in October if I really want something.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 3, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *lyseD* 

 
I'm skipping a lot too. I have five things from AW to pick up tomorrow but am skipping the rest of the collections from September and probably all for October too.

  I am planning my first big depotting session and should end up with enough empties for 10 - 12 B2MAC. Hopefully I can use those in October if I really want something.



  AW is my fave Fall collection by far.. just more my style than any of the others. I think you'll really love it! Yay for skips.. and for saving ourselves for amazing things later on.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone know how to get the last bit of concealer from the Pro Longwear bottle??


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's an update on my progress:  June - NO BUY! July - NO BUY! August - 2 lipsticks from A Novel Romance.  I even took a trip to the nearest CCO last week and bought... nothing! :haha:  I don't know about the next few months though. I guess we'll see.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 3, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I don't know about the next few months though. I guess we'll see.


  Inspirational! That's so awesome.. good for you! I haven't gone more than 30 days without buying something this whole year haha.. there's always next year though!


----------



## jchait (Sep 3, 2014)

Used @veronikawithak 's calendar to help plan my ish out. Please keep in mind that I used to buy a lot more than I do now, so this is my low-buy lol
*SEPTEMBER*

Artificially Wilkd (Sept 4) - SKIP
Casual Colour (Sept 4) - SKIP
Nasty Gal (Sep 4) - we'll see 
Studio Sculpt (Sep 4) - SKIP
Simpsons (Sep 4) - Sideshow you blush. THAT'S IT!
Turquatic (Sep 4) - SKIP
Matchmaster (Sep 11) - SKIP
VG Rihanna 2 (Sep 11) - lipstick, no gloss

*OCTOBER*
Brooke Shields (Oct 2) - _maybe_ the lipsticks. might not even get that
Rocky Horror (Oct 2) - 3 of the lipsticks. maybe. depends on swatches.
Ultimate (Oct 2) - SKIP
Kinky Boots (Oct 9) - SKIP
Matte Lip (Oct 9) - uh...this is where things get a bit out of control.....most of the lipsticks and some of the liners will be coming home with me. please forgive me in advance

*NOVEMBER*
Prabal Gurung (Nov 26) - also might get a little bit crazy here. depends on the swatches. none of the compacts. except maybe the CCB because I use at least 2 every day. I love CCBs




So by looking at this, I realize I need to sell more. Purge what I don't want anymore. Or don't use anymore. It's just a pain in the butt


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 3, 2014)

@jchait making a plan is a good start! You seem like you know where your weaknesses are and what kind of things you normally go for! I know for myself I sometimes end up cutting down my preliminary lists once I see more swatches or check things out in person. Plus, as long as you're challenging yourself it doesn't matter how many things you skip or buy compared to anyone else. I think you're doing great.


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 4, 2014)

Well done everyone for making your lists.

  I had some bad news yesterday about my best friend at work, she has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and given a very short time frame, she is only 24. I made me realise what is truely important to me.

  My autumn list is very short....so far there is nothing on it, I want the hourglass palette, but I already own mood exposure so I don't need it.

  The Nars holiday sets may tempt me or a laura mercier set, but not really feeling like wanting much right now.

  I spent the money I have been saving by not buying as much on a holiday to Norway in the Feb to hopefully see the northern lights.

  Today my FOTD is as follows:

  Primer: Clinique Even Better SPF45
  Foundation: YSL Fusion BR20
  Powder: MAC MSFN Light
  Blush: Tarte Exposed
  Eyes: Lancome les odillasies Quad and MUFE black pencil liner, Clinique Mascara
  Lips: Revlon Colourstay Moisture Stain in Cannes Crush


----------



## mel33t (Sep 4, 2014)

@charlotte366 I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. That's heartbreaking at any age. Stay positive through all of this, you never know, she could beat it and prove all those doctors wrong :hug:


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Well done everyone for making your lists.  I had some bad news yesterday about my best friend at work, she has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and given a very short time frame, she is only 24. I made me realise what is truely important to me.  My autumn list is very short....so far there is nothing on it, I want the hourglass palette, but I already own mood exposure so I don't need it.  The Nars holiday sets may tempt me or a laura mercier set, but not really feeling like wanting much right now.  I spent the money I have been saving by not buying as much on a holiday to Norway in the Feb to hopefully see the northern lights.  Today my FOTD is as follows:  Primer: Clinique Even Better SPF45 Foundation: YSL Fusion BR20 Powder: MAC MSFN Light Blush: Tarte Exposed Eyes: Lancome les odillasies Quad and MUFE black pencil liner, Clinique Mascara Lips: Revlon Colourstay Moisture Stain in Cannes Crush


  Oh Jesus! I'm so sorry to read this!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 4, 2014)

i am so so glad that the holiday info has surfaced as i'm fresh out of a low buy month and it's given me a lot to think about

  i need to remember to buy stuff im only 100% YES about
  and the stuff id been considering even this past week doesn't even compare to the awesomeness of the holiday.

  for me it's usually the sets that i love and i have my eye on the face palettes, eye palettes, lip bags, eye bags, lip and eye bags and the brush sets and both viva glam sets.
  um so that's most of the sets 

  at least it gives me something to look forward to and will make me stay strong avoiding impulse buys this month!

  also thinking of you charlotte366 x


----------



## SassyWonder (Sep 4, 2014)

My buying is starting to effect my marriage.  My husband is noticing how much makeup I am ordering.  The UPS guy asked me if I had an issue because he has been coming so often. My husband had been understanding and not saying anything for over a year now he's had enough. It's like a compulsion.  I see a new pretty shiny color and have to get it. I want to low or no buy this fall but there are a few collections coming I want things from. Thinking I might need an MA meeting, seriously.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> My buying is starting to effect my marriage.  My husband is noticing how much makeup I am ordering.  The UPS guy asked me if I had an issue because he has been coming so often. My husband had been understanding and not saying anything for over a year now he's had enough. It's like a compulsion.  I see a new pretty shiny color and have to get it. I want to low or no buy this fall but there are a few collections coming I want things from. Thinking I might need an MA meeting, seriously.


   If it's very serious, I do hope you can find some help here


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Well done everyone for making your lists.  I had some bad news yesterday about my best friend at work, she has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and given a very short time frame, she is only 24. I made me realise what is truely important to me.  My autumn list is very short....so far there is nothing on it, I want the hourglass palette, but I already own mood exposure so I don't need it.  The Nars holiday sets may tempt me or a laura mercier set, but not really feeling like wanting much right now.  I spent the money I have been saving by not buying as much on a holiday to Norway in the Feb to hopefully see the northern lights.  Today my FOTD is as follows:  Primer: Clinique Even Better SPF45 Foundation: YSL Fusion BR20 Powder: MAC MSFN Light Blush: Tarte Exposed Eyes: Lancome les odillasies Quad and MUFE black pencil liner, Clinique Mascara Lips: Revlon Colourstay Moisture Stain in Cannes Crush


  I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Certainly gives some perspective.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Well done everyone for making your lists.  I had some bad news yesterday about my best friend at work, she has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and given a very short time frame, she is only 24. I made me realise what is truely important to me.  My autumn list is very short....so far there is nothing on it, I want the hourglass palette, but I already own mood exposure so I don't need it.  The Nars holiday sets may tempt me or a laura mercier set, but not really feeling like wanting much right now.  I spent the money I have been saving by not buying as much on a holiday to Norway in the Feb to hopefully see the northern lights.  Today my FOTD is as follows:  Primer: Clinique Even Better SPF45 Foundation: YSL Fusion BR20 Powder: MAC MSFN Light Blush: Tarte Exposed Eyes: Lancome les odillasies Quad and MUFE black pencil liner, Clinique Mascara Lips: Revlon Colourstay Moisture Stain in Cannes Crush


  That's so sad to hear, Charlotte! Just awful.  I can't even think of what to say. Things like this do make you think about what's most important in life.  It's been one year today since my Dad died from cancer.  One thing that makes me feel better about it is knowing that he was able to do a lot of things that he wanted to do, and he enjoyed his later years.  It made me start thinking more about what I want to do.  Planning your vacation was a great idea.  That is the kind of thing we all can do if we save our money.  Thanks for the reminder!  I hope that your friend can  do some fun things in whatever time she has left.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> My buying is starting to effect my marriage.  My husband is noticing how much makeup I am ordering.  The UPS guy asked me if I had an issue because he has been coming so often. My husband had been understanding and not saying anything for over a year now he's had enough. It's like a compulsion.  I see a new pretty shiny color and have to get it. I want to low or no buy this fall but there are a few collections coming I want things from. Thinking I might need an MA meeting, seriously.


  Sorry to hear about the problems.  you're not alone!  I think addictions of all kinds are a growing problem.  And I do believe that buying is an addiction for many people, regardless of what you're buying.  Make-up is addictive for the reasons you said.  It's colorful, cheerful, pretty.  What I realized is I'm happy when I get it and shortly afterwards, then I it gets lost with everything else I have.  And I have so many that I don't get to wear any of them that much.   And as you probably know, then I want something else to look forward to, so I start focusing on the next upcoming things.   Hopefully hanging out here will help you.  We try to shop our stash, which truly is fun, and we learn what triggers us to want/need to buy the new shiny things. It's made a big difference for me.  I still buy make-up, but it think about it first and choose more carefully.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 4, 2014)

@SassyWonder, you're not alone in your spending habits girlie. I was really bad. I used to spend $500 a month or more at Sephora or MAC. This past April and May I spent over a thousand on makeup. That wasn't okay and I knew what my triggers were. I tried changing my habits but nothing really changed until I did an inventory and sorted my stash. I've been much more picky about what I've purchased since then and truly use my new and old products as much as I can.   You'll get through this. Take a deep breath. Plan a day to sort everything out and jump in. Everyone makes mistake, but each day is a new day to start over.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> My buying is starting to effect my marriage.  My husband is noticing how much makeup I am ordering.  The UPS guy asked me if I had an issue because he has been coming so often. My husband had been understanding and not saying anything for over a year now he's had enough. It's like a compulsion.  I see a new pretty shiny color and have to get it. I want to low or no buy this fall but there are a few collections coming I want things from. Thinking I might need an MA meeting, seriously.


  I'll echo everyone else's sentiments. You're in the right place. Figuring out what motivates you to make those purchases is the first step. Then you can figure out how to substitute those feelings with something less harmful. You're human. You're not alone in this. Don't beat yourself up. You'll get to where you want to be.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> My buying is starting to effect my marriage.  My husband is noticing how much makeup I am ordering.  The UPS guy asked me if I had an issue because he has been coming so often. My husband had been understanding and not saying anything for over a year now he's had enough. It's like a compulsion.  I see a new pretty shiny color and have to get it. I want to low or no buy this fall but there are a few collections coming I want things from. Thinking I might need an MA meeting, seriously.


  This post really hit home with me. I've been embarrassed to tell my boyfriend how much makeup I'm buying and how much I'm spending. And when I think about it, in the first day or so of getting makeup I'm so happy to have it, but after that it just sits in the drawer. I was gonna haul hard from Matte Lip and RHPS but now I'm rethinking it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for the support. I don't have anyone I can talk to about this who really understands. I have been putting off going thru my stash because I know I will add up all the money spent and get upset. Most of my items I have never used or barely swatched. I have a few more boxes from Mac, Sephora and Ulta coming. I'm thinking about returning them. They were impulse buys. If I see a review or pic I "need" it NOW!  I almost bought the Makeup Forever Anniversary box today but the price stopped me. I knew my husband would be furious. I think all this came about when I was diagnosed with MS. When my body feels yucky make up makes me feel normal. I am going to make myself go thru my things this weekend.  I'll be hanging out in here and I'll update when I'm done. Thanks again. I feel better!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I had some bad news yesterday about my best friend at work, she has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and given a very short time frame, she is only 24. I made me realise what is truely important to me.


  :support: Ugh, cancer.  





SassyWonder said:


> My buying is starting to effect my marriage.  My husband is noticing how much makeup I am ordering.  The UPS guy asked me if I had an issue because he has been coming so often. My husband had been understanding and not saying anything for over a year now he's had enough. It's like a compulsion.  I see a new pretty shiny color and have to get it. I want to low or no buy this fall but there are a few collections coming I want things from. Thinking I might need an MA meeting, seriously.





SassyWonder said:


> I think all this came about when I was diagnosed with MS. When my body feels yucky make up makes me feel normal. I am going to make myself go thru my things this weekend.  I'll be hanging out in here and I'll update when I'm done. Thanks again. I feel better!


  As soon as you can go through your stash and sort it out, do that. Photographing it may also help you. Seeing everything laid out can be a serious eye-opener. From there you can work out where you can cut back on and start using what you've got.


----------



## Rainbunny (Sep 4, 2014)

I think sometimes all the hype really kicks off a "collectors" impulse that can be really hard to resist. All the over-the-top descriptions of how great an item is can make you second-guess yourself about products that you aren't really all that interested in on your own, but you get convinced because everyone else sees something in it and you don't want to miss out on something LE. That's why it's good to do personal lists in advance, based on what you personally really like, and maybe stay out of collection threads until after you have made your purchases. Just a thought.  For example, everyone is raving about Fun Ending from a Novel Romance so hard, but I've swatched it at the counter twice and it really seems quite ordinary to me. So stayed strong, and skipped it despite all the hype!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 4, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> For example, everyone is raving about Fun Ending from a Novel Romance so hard, but I've swatched it at the counter twice and it really seems quite ordinary to me. So stayed strong, and skipped it despite all the hype!


Yeah I am definitely a "collector". I have a "gotta catch 'em all" mentality. Granted I have found some gems (like Lingering Kiss) due to that mentality but it does need to change. I need to buy things I know I will use and not just buy for the hype.

  And I totally agree with you on FE. I got all hyped, swatched, and was so glad I didn't pull the trigger on buying online. Would have been so disappointed. Indie blushes have me spoiled anyway - they're soooo pigmented.


----------



## Rainbunny (Sep 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I am definitely a "collector". I have a "gotta catch 'em all" mentality. Granted I have found some gems (like Lingering Kiss) due to that mentality but it does need to change. I need to buy things I know I will use and not just buy for the hype.  And I totally agree with you on FE. I got all hyped, swatched, and was so glad I didn't pull the trigger on buying online. Would have been so disappointed. Indie blushes have me spoiled anyway - they're soooo pigmented.


  Yes, going to the counter is better if you can because you're just not as blinded by the hype when you see the stuff in person. I've been avoiding online, and it really cuts down on impulses a lot. Lots of things are pretty meh when you actually see them yourself, and the opposite doesn't occur all that much.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 4, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> charlotte366 said:
> 
> 
> > I had some bad news yesterday about my best friend at work, she has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and given a very short time frame, she is only 24. I made me realise what is truely important to me.
> ...


  I agree with Mel33t and Shelly about the inventory.  I've done a few categories and it surprised me. I have not stopped buying those things altogether, but it makes me think before buying something that I have a lot of.   I can see why the MS diagnosis would trigger make-up buying.  I have a few health issues and it's one of my ways of trying to cheer myself up.  There are others on here with some similar problems so hopefully having people who understand will help.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I am definitely a "collector". I have a "gotta catch 'em all" mentality. Granted I have found some gems (like Lingering Kiss) due to that mentality but it does need to change. I need to buy things I know I will use and not just buy for the hype.
> 
> And I totally agree with you on FE. I got all hyped, swatched, and was so glad I didn't pull the trigger on buying online. Would have been so disappointed. Indie blushes have me spoiled anyway - they're soooo pigmented.


  I have found some gems over the years with that mentality too... sadly, the opposite has also been true... that I have hoarded and over-bought lots of makeup that went bad, didn't work for me, or just didn't get used as much as it should. Finding a few Holy Grails and a TON of fails hardly seemed like much success at all to me. And I'm glad to be at a point where I'm doing MUCH better at avoiding that "hype bug"!! Glad you are doing so well too girlie! YAY YOU!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 4, 2014)

Went through my stash and am happily purging lots more from my BU box, let go of 6 LE lippies I hadn't even used, and pulled at least enough old MAC items for THREE B2M's!
  I also realized I'm now on a STRICT Lipgloss/Lipglass NO BUY indefinitely! I rarely wear gloss these days and even if I do, I have way too many to get through before they go bad! 

  I love making headway with my makeup stash! Gets me excited to do it again. As I mentioned before, I'll do a HUGE purge as I start transitioning to Fall shades and will probably be letting go of a ton more stuff. YAY for #TeamLowBuy!!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rainbunny said:
> 
> 
> > I think sometimes all the hype really kicks off a "collectors" impulse that can be really hard to resist. All the over-the-top descriptions of how great an item is can make you second-guess yourself about products that you aren't really all that interested in on your own, but you get convinced because everyone else sees something in it and you don't want to miss out on something LE. That's why it's good to do personal lists in advance, based on what you personally really like, and maybe stay out of collection threads until after you have made your purchases. Just a thought.   For example, everyone is raving about Fun Ending from a Novel Romance so hard, but I've swatched it at the counter twice and it really seems quite ordinary to me. So stayed strong, and skipped it despite all the hype!
> ...


i completely agree!  I've been swayed by the hype several times.  Sometimes it works out (Hoop, which I'd never heard of but I love it), but often it doesn't.  I'm happy that I've learned how to resist some things.  I also passed on Fun Ending, and Heart's Aflame.  I have Studded Kiss, Subversive, Carnal Instinct and many other red-browns. I think I should make up my list, allow myself to stalk with everyone, but not go back to the thread after my first purchase. I tend to see what everyone else got and loves, and then I want it.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 4, 2014)

burghchick said:


> i completely agree!  I've been swayed by the hype several times.  Sometimes it works out (Hoop, which I'd never heard of but I love it), but often it doesn't.  I'm happy that I've learned how to resist some things.  I also passed on Fun Ending, and Heart's Aflame.  I have Studded Kiss, Subversive, Carnal Instinct and many other red-browns. I think I should make up my list, allow myself to stalk with everyone, but not go back to the thread after my first purchase. I tend to see what everyone else got and loves, and then I want it.


  I picked up HA, but I was wanting a SK back up anyway because its just a perfect deep red for me. So it made more sense to get HA rather than pay mote for SK.


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thank you so much for the support. I don't have anyone I can talk to about this who really understands. I have been putting off going thru my stash because I know I will add up all the money spent and get upset. Most of my items I have never used or barely swatched. I have a few more boxes from Mac, Sephora and Ulta coming. I'm thinking about returning them. They were impulse buys. If I see a review or pic I "need" it NOW! I almost bought the Makeup Forever Anniversary box today but the price stopped me. I knew my husband would be furious. I think all this came about when I was diagnosed with MS. When my body feels yucky make up makes me feel normal. I am going to make myself go thru my things this weekend. I'll be hanging out in here and I'll update when I'm done. Thanks again. I feel better!


  If it was an impulse purchase, return it, don't make the problem any harder to deal with when you have just made the first crucial step!

  Then go through that stash and do a full inventory, its tough but you need to know extactly whats there in order to deal with it.

  Stage 2 is to start condensing out the things that you don't like or don't work for you. Put anything you aren't sure about in a seperate box to start with and store that box in your wardrobe for 4-6 weeks, if you haven't missed the stuff in there or reached for it in that time frame it can go! If things are recent purchases you might be able to still return them if they are Sephora and you are in the US, do this, it makes sense.

  Also if there is anything like BU's or new untouched items BNIB etc that are not hero status or you might never get round to using, sell them now.

  Money from any returns/sales of new products, either use it to pay off debts if you have any or put it in a seperate account and put it towards something meaningful for you and your other half to enjoy together, memories and experiences outway material items!!!

  Post the results of your inventory here, it helps us all and then we can support you. Its also a good idea before you do the inventory to do a list of how big your ideal stash would be, we can then come up with suggestions to help you work towards it! Its a long road it doesn't happen overnight and there will be hiccups along the way, but there are many fun challenges you can do to really get to know your stash and what you want to keep and what needs to take a hike!


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Went through my stash and am happily purging lots more from my BU box, let go of 6 LE lippies I hadn't even used, and pulled at least enough old MAC items for THREE B2M's!
> I also realized I'm now on a STRICT Lipgloss/Lipglass NO BUY indefinitely! I rarely wear gloss these days and even if I do, I have way too many to get through before they go bad!
> 
> I love making headway with my makeup stash! Gets me excited to do it again. As I mentioned before, I'll do a HUGE purge as I start transitioning to Fall shades and will probably be letting go of a ton more stuff. YAY for #TeamLowBuy!!!
> ...


   Ugh indeed Shellygrrl x

  Photographing it is a really good idea, particularly on your phone so you have the reminders out and about with you when you are shopping.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 5, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Thank you ladies, i still haven't really taken it in or accepted it yet, it just seems very unreal. The Vacation is to hopefully see the Northern Lights, its on her bucket list, she won't have time/be well enough to do everything she wants too, so she has delegated them out. She is doing some but she has only been given about 8 weeks so she is getting married in 4 weeks and doing the ones that are most important to her.   The hype used to get me everytime back when I first collected MAC, sometimes it still gets me now, but avoiding the collection threads helps me enormously, if the colour story doesn't illcit a reaction at that stage I should be able to pass. I wanted TF nude dip but I have somehow managed to skip.   This is where you inventory should help, add more categories so sort the lipsticks/eyeshadows into colour families etc, then you can see which areas you perhaps are over saturated in ? Do you have products categories you don't where very often. i.e. I very rarely wear bronzers so I know not to buy to many as they won't get used!  Counter shopping is better for me too, swatching things side by side and trying things on my face really help me not buy duds!   I sorted my lipsticks again at the weekend into colour families....I now know I definitely don't need any more pink lipsticks, in particular bright bold pinks! I think really knowing and understanding what you already have helps you control the spread of the stash in a more managable way! Thank you Pixie x   I am really enjoying the purge these days, I am finding it satisfying to spend an hour getting rid of things that just don't work, although I seem to be purging more drugstore items than high end at the moment!  Ugh indeed Shellygrrl x  Photographing it is a really good idea, particularly on your phone so you have the reminders out and about with you when you are shopping.


  I am so sorry about your friend.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 5, 2014)

[@]charlotte366[/@] I'm very sorry to hear about your friend.. I hope the time she has will be filled with love and happiness. Definitely puts things in perspective.  [@]SassyWonder[/@] Welcome to rehab! I felt exactly the same way the past couple of years. Things got stressful and I turned to buying things to compensate. I would echo everything everyone else has said! Such great advice. I would also add that if you feel comfortable about it, it might be a good idea to talk to your husband about how you're feeling too.. just to let him know what's going through your head. Or even a close friend. I told my SO that I was feeling a bit out of control with my buying habits and he's been very supportive. It helps if you say what you need from them too.. for example, I told him that commenting on my purchases makes me feel guilty sometimes (even though he doesn't mean for it to come across that way) and that makes it worse. So he knows not to say things like "I thought you were going to slow down on buying.." Just knowing that he knows I've been trying to cut back has made me better about purchasing because I feel more accountable. I don't want him to see all these boxes coming in and think I'm not following through.. and when I do get something I can proudly open it in front of him and show him the 1 or 2 items I got. Just the little things like that help too.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 5, 2014)

So I got my birthday money, So far for September I've got: Bareminerals matte foundation fair  Bareminerals matte foundation fairly light Bareminerals ready viel light Dr hauschka mascara aranthacite pearl Dr hauschka powder compact  Sigma brilliant and spellbinding palette  Tom ford Softcore Cheek Duo Tom ford nude dip quad  Hmm that's quite a lot :/ Though at least at one of the bareminerals foundations will be returned as I've ordered two for shade comparison and maybe the veil too if I think it will be too dark and if the dr hauschka translucent powder suffices.  They seem to have reformulated msfn to have more crap in it basically, pretty sure it never had dimethicone in it before etc, So I've been stumped as to what to use as an alternative so thought I'd go for bareminerals.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 5, 2014)

I Back 2 MAC'd for two lipsticks today -- Cream Cup and Brick-o-la. BOL is very different from what I usually wear but I thought what the hell, it's free.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 6, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> SassyWonder said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for the support. I don't have anyone I can talk to about this who really understands. I have been putting off going thru my stash because I know I will add up all the money spent and get upset. Most of my items I have never used or barely swatched. I have a few more boxes from Mac, Sephora and Ulta coming. I'm thinking about returning them. They were impulse buys. If I see a review or pic I "need" it NOW! I almost bought the Makeup Forever Anniversary box today but the price stopped me. I knew my husband would be furious. I think all this came about when I was diagnosed with MS. When my body feels yucky make up makes me feel normal. I am going to make myself go thru my things this weekend. I'll be hanging out in here and I'll update when I'm done. Thanks again. I feel better!
> ...


  Once I get a longer break between my work offsites, I plan to tackle my collection and weed out the backups and other items that won't get the love they deserve from me.  I find myself becoming more scrutinizing and placing even more priority on quality products.  I still haul from MAC, but it's becoming less and less as time goes.  I'm getting so weary of the LE hype.  I still get caught up in it at times, but I'm so weary of it.  I know that if an LE product is around long enough for me to see it in person, the higher the chance that it _won't_ come home with me.  I can see that I tend to buy more when buying blind because I don't want to risk missing out on a product that I may really love, though logically I know that a dupe is or will be come available at some point. 

  There's such wonderful support in this thread and I know we'll all get there.  We can't give up!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 6, 2014)

Alright ladies, I need your help. I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling absolutely overwhelmed by the upcoming collections and I'm limiting myself to spending $500.00 from September going until the end of the year on makeup, skincare, and anything else I might need. This includes basics such as moisturizer, face wash, mascara, etc. and any repurchases too. My concealer and eye brow pencil are both running low and I'll have to repurchase soon. 

  So I've decided to make a list for the fall / holiday collections and STICK TO IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Here we go! 

*MAC COLLECTIONS:*
Brooke Sheilds: $100
  1x lip gloss
_15 pan palette (I'm not sure on this... but it's something I would reach for all the time)_

RHPS: $35
  Sin 
  Frank N' Furter

_PG: $35_
_Berry Lipstick (this is also a maybe, it's beautiful, but I'm not sure about the price)_

Matte Lip:$95
  Damn Glamourous
  La Vie En Rouge
  All of the pro longwear blushes

Hoilday: $50-$100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_need more info. _

*OTHER MAKEUP COLLECTIONS/BRANDS*:
  Hourglass Blush Palette $60
  Lorac Mega Pro $50
  Possible Too Faced palette ???

*TOTAL END OF YEAR SPENDING* : $475.00 

  Doesn't leave me much room to change but I really don't want to spend a lot this year on makeup. I've been doing really well lately with the past collections, or so I thought, but things can really add up. The big collection for me this year will be the Matte Lips (I have to get those blushes, I know it's bad but they're too pretty for me to pass up). Maybe I won't get the hourglass one and just pick up Mood Light instead? 

  Hope you guys have a great weekend and are able to stick to your lists!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 6, 2014)

You could drop Sin from your list and get it in regular packaging later on. It would save you a little bit.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 6, 2014)

[@]mel33t[/@] something that really helps me is to write down all of the color descriptions and then check out my stash to see how much I already have that's similar. For example you could sort your wishlist by lipsticks, blushes, lipglosses, and eye palettes. Then write next to those categories what your total inventory numbers are. Next go down the list and write the closest sounding items you already have and their color description, plus the number of similar items you already have. You might find that you already have 5 coral blushes but only 1 neutral eyeshadow palette, so you could drop one of the blushes.   Also it helps to see how much has been used. You might see that you have 3 purple lipsticks but none of them even have a dent.   Prioritize what you LOVE (blushes it sounds like) and cut down on what you're unsure of. I find that my gut instincts about what I'll love and use are 90% right and I usually only make purchasing mistakes now when I get swayed from my original decision by chatter.   Reviews on product quality might help as we get closer too.. like maybe the Brooke palette is chalky or the PG lipstick is patchy? Also that PG lipstick is so pricy.. I feel like you could buy a really high end lipstick for that. I know some people want it for the packaging/designer name, but do you? If your instincts are saying it's too much, go with that!   Hope that helped! The fact that you're planning ahead now to stick to a price limit shows amazing progress! So happy to see you doing so well. Keep it up, you got this! I'd love to see you get to the end of the year and either meet or be slightly under your goal!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you both for your help!!   I'm thinking of dropping RHPS all together and buying Sin. For Prabal I really just want the berry tone, but you guys are right, once swatches are out we will have a better idea. Just starting early. :stars:


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thank you both for your help!!   I'm thinking of dropping RHPS all together and buying Sin. For Prabal I really just want the berry tone, but you guys are right, once swatches are out we will have a better idea. Just starting early. :stars:


  So smart to start early!  I can't wait until more holiday set info is out so I can start finalizing things. Particularly waiting for Bite & Buxom lip sets.


----------



## Mazi (Sep 6, 2014)

are the pro longwear blushes from the matte collection permanent?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 6, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> are the pro longwear blushes from the matte collection permanent?


  Yes.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm really trying to use during the weekend products that I'm not confortable using, mostly cream and loose powder. And of course rotate my stuff. I have no problem ''shopping'' my stash and I know every product that I owned but still some products need more love.
  So here a little eye of the day (not face because with the pregnancy i'm having really bad breakout!!!  ) 
  Eyes:
  So cream as based is Benefit Birthday suit,
  on my lid Lancome Color Design Infinite Eye Shadow in 503 Electrifying Sparkle,
  on the crease and eye socket Guerlain L'instant d'un rêve
  and as the highlighter on the eyebrow Guerlain l'instant d'un baiser.
  In there outer crease MAC club.

  Cheeks Korres 15 Natural and highlighter MAC RIO.
  Lipstick (Not show) Dior Rita Beige.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 6, 2014)

Skipped Simpsons & A Novel Romance.

  Gonna try to skip Artificially Wild but it'll be more difficult.

  Hopefully I'll forget about it and miss the launch -- it'll make up my mind for me, haha.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 6, 2014)

I think the most helpful thing to do when you're caught in a compulsive buying cycle is to try to eliminate the triggers. For me, that meant unsubscribing to the many tempting e-mail lists that flooded my inbox with product launch and sales information. I will never miss what I didn't know about, and neither would you. If you've been gorging for a year (something most of us here have been guilty of, including me) then you already have more than you possibly need. I've purged a ton of products over the last year and I can't tell you how many BTM items were nearly new. Why? Because I'd bought them in the first rush with everyone else, and many of them just weren't right for me.

  With absolutely no disrespect to the many lovely ladies on this thread who absolutely are great about providing support, I think that not haunting Specktra (or any of your other favourite makeup sites/blogs/channels) at all would be the most helpful. Sites like these keep makeup top of mind and keep us right on top of what's coming out. An example - I've just seen pics of Vice 3 and I'm certain that I'll purchase it. Since I have nine (9!) other large e/s palettes there's no question that I don't need more for the next decade, but I'll get that. If I hadn't been on the site, I'd have remained blissfully ignorant. Sometimes that's the only way to keep ourselves from rushing to fill a 'new, shiny, must have' craving.

  I understand only too well how seductive the allure of makeup is; it's something that we all struggle with here. But it is not worth blowing your marriage up over. If your husband is becoming concerned/angry/resentful I think you need to take that very seriously. Money conflicts are a primary divorce trigger.

  It will be very hard to stop. Limiting your exposure to temptation is important. An alcoholic doesn't get better hanging our in a bar. You've gotten some great advice about doing an inventory; that's a real eye-opener. Bring out all the hidden bags and unopened stuff. Return what you can immediately - that's cash back in your pocket or off your credit card balance. See how much you can sell. Be honest with your husband that you can see that you've gone overboard and that you're going to work hard at change, but that you think you have a bit of a problem and might need his help. Maybe set some small goals together (no purchases for one week or two, asking him to look over your online credit card/bank statements to keep you honest, agreeing on a budgetary amount that you can both feel good about ($50 a month to be spent only if you've not slipped, etc). 

  My inventory has been really helpful. I have all my products listed on it and sorted by product type and then colour. No cheating. I have given each calendar month a different colour and change the font colour as I use each item. That was really helpful to me in identifying products I just never use. At the end of the summer, I got rid of a crap ton of stuff. I admitted that I don't like using very pigmented blush that I have to meticulously apply three grains of for it to work. So out they went, and I let myself have a couple of light, natural shades that I know I'll wear to death. I could probably do one more purge, but I'm going to see what I reach for over the fall as the weather changes before getting rid of the last few items I really don't use.

  I won't wish you luck, because what you need is determination and resolve.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Sep 6, 2014)

@charlotte366 Very sorry to hear about your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 News like these are shattering, especially at a young age. I hope the two of you get through it somehow and that you'll be able to support your friend.
  Screw this, seriously. Humanity has found cures for so many diseases but cancer truly is a son of a b*tch.


  On a brighter note: I bought the Pro Longwear lipstick Soft Shell (I know it's often called Soft Sell but I refuse to call it like that - does Soft Sell even make any sense? I'm not a native speaker so maybe I'm missing something) and I did buy Fun Ending from A Novel Romance - however! I felt really guilty because I was doing quite good and I have other projects I'm saving money for, so I decided to sell it BNIB. I could've returned it but at the store all of the the sales assistants know me which would've made me feel kinda awkward. Soft Shell, on the other hand, I'm gonna keep cause it's an awesome lipstick! It's totally underrated.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 6, 2014)

I have to admit: I hauled today, But at Shoppers if you cashed in 95 000 Points, you got $220 worth product. However, I have scatched off several things on my September Shop My Stash List, so I'm relatively pleased. But I picked up...

  Dior Skin Nude Tan bronzer in #001 Honey. I have less than 1/4 left of my NARS Irresistiblement *sniff* and it's been OOS on Sephora and Murale's sites. I've been interested in trying a new one anyways, so I don't feel too guilty. 
  UD Double-Ended Naked Flush brush - it's got an angle brush and a little flat one on each side. 
  Lancome Eye Lash Curler - I hate the Revlon one I have. 
  UD Single Shadows in Scratch, Naked and Twice Baked. I've hit pan on Naked in N1 and figure I'll get a good use out of the single too.
  L'Oreal Voluminous CB mascara. 
  Rimmel Exaggerate eyeliner in that nude shade. 
  Benefit Brow-Zings! in 01 Light - ol' faithful. 

  I think I'm done for the rest of the month. TBH, there's nothing else I really want - I'm really enjoying making a list for each month and trying to use everything once. Providing I stay out of the makeup stores, I'm hopeful for making progress!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm going to return my tom ford nude dip quad. I came today in the post but I've not even.opened it as I'd only get finger prints all over it. It's a lot of money for an eyeshadow palette by anyone's standards, im just worried it'd be too shimmery even for me. Plus, if I want the shimmery brown nude look I could near enough dupe with what I have in mac shadows. I'm also thinking I like the look of the mac holiday palettes, the taupes and face palettes,which would have more colours and be much better value. Help me out here ladies I'm nearly there I just need an extra push!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'm going to return my tom ford nude dip quad. I came today in the post but I've not even.opened it as I'd only get finger prints all over it. It's a lot of money for an eyeshadow palette by anyone's standards, im just worried it'd be too shimmery even for me. Plus, if I want the shimmery brown nude look I could near enough dupe with what I have in mac shadows. I'm also thinking I like the look of the mac holiday palettes, the taupes and face palettes,which would have more colours and be much better value. Help me out here ladies I'm nearly there I just need an extra push!


  *push* sounds like you've convinced yourself already! Too many great things on the horizon to settle!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Help me out here ladies I'm nearly there I just need an extra push!


  See if you can sell in in the Clearance Bin.  I know there were several ladies, maybe even one or two in the UK who are looking for it.  Check out the Tom Ford thread.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> See if you can sell in in the Clearance Bin.  I know there were several ladies, maybe even one or two in the UK who are looking for it.  Check out the Tom Ford thread.


  I'm not into sending overseas and it's still on.house of fraser with free delivery anyway so back in its little brown box it goes! Plus, the tom ford box it came in was covered in.fingerprints and smudges :/


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > See if you can sell in in the Clearance Bin.  I know there were several ladies, maybe even one or two in the UK who are looking for it.  Check out the Tom Ford thread.
> ...


  My mistake, thought you were in the UK.  Anyway, there are some stateside that would be interested, but if not, definitely get that refund.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> My mistake, thought you were in the UK.  Anyway, there are some stateside that would be interested, but if not, definitely get that refund.


  Oh yes I'm in the UK, its definitely not as popular over here cause it's still widely available. I know it's a hot item over in the states though! But I need to stop with the instagram fueled lemmings


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 7, 2014)

At the risk of jumping the gun.. there's almost nothing I'm super interested in for holiday collections so far. Maybe a pressed pigment or the pigment/lipgloss sets from MAC's holiday collection but overall not really feeling it yet. Still waiting on a couple of brands but there's so many other things I saw and could immediately skip.. like the Vice 3, Lorac Mega Pro, Too Faced sets, UD/KVD lip sets, Tarte blush palette, etc. The Hourglass blush palette is a given though, definitely getting that. And the UD Naked 2 Basics probably. But that's not too bad so far!

  Am I maybe getting to a place where I'm happy with what I have??

  I'm also working my way through the Bite Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library. I've finished 4 so far. I also found two shades I would really like in lipstick form that I don't have anything like in my stash: Ten (berry red) and Twelve (deep purple). I'm thinking MAC Rebel, and the new Bite Lip Crayon in Brandy would be nice additions that are along those color lines.

  Ps. Another declutter series by maggiesmakeuptv! Love that more and more people are doing these. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HabMqYV4H1A


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2014)

I've already done my holiday shopping and went over that list by two unplanned YSL palettes, two unplanned Dior palettes and now two totally unexpected Nars lipsticks! I managed to skip MAC x Simpsons and the eyeshadow palette I wanted but I still want a lipstick from Rocky Horror instead of the blush. At least the lipstick is cheaper :/


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I think the most helpful thing to do when you're caught in a compulsive buying cycle is to try to eliminate the triggers. For me, that meant unsubscribing to the many tempting e-mail lists that flooded my inbox with product launch and sales information. I will never miss what I didn't know about, and neither would you. If you've been gorging for a year (something most of us here have been guilty of, including me) then you already have more than you possibly need. I've purged a ton of products over the last year and I can't tell you how many BTM items were nearly new. Why? Because I'd bought them in the first rush with everyone else, and many of them just weren't right for me.  With absolutely no disrespect to the many lovely ladies on this thread who absolutely are great about providing support, I think that not haunting Specktra (or any of your other favourite makeup sites/blogs/channels) at all would be the most helpful. Sites like these keep makeup top of mind and keep us right on top of what's coming out. An example - I've just seen pics of Vice 3 and I'm certain that I'll purchase it. Since I have nine (9!) other large e/s palettes there's no question that I don't need more for the next decade, but I'll get that. If I hadn't been on the site, I'd have remained blissfully ignorant. Sometimes that's the only way to keep ourselves from rushing to fill a 'new, shiny, must have' craving.  I understand only too well how seductive the allure of makeup is; it's something that we all struggle with here. But it is not worth blowing your marriage up over. If your husband is becoming concerned/angry/resentful I think you need to take that very seriously. Money conflicts are a primary divorce trigger.  It will be very hard to stop. Limiting your exposure to temptation is important. An alcoholic doesn't get better hanging our in a bar. You've gotten some great advice about doing an inventory; that's a real eye-opener. Bring out all the hidden bags and unopened stuff. Return what you can immediately - that's cash back in your pocket or off your credit card balance. See how much you can sell. Be honest with your husband that you can see that you've gone overboard and that you're going to work hard at change, but that you think you have a bit of a problem and might need his help. Maybe set some small goals together (no purchases for one week or two, asking him to look over your online credit card/bank statements to keep you honest, agreeing on a budgetary amount that you can both feel good about ($50 a month to be spent only if you've not slipped, etc).   My inventory has been really helpful. I have all my products listed on it and sorted by product type and then colour. No cheating. I have given each calendar month a different colour and change the font colour as I use each item. That was really helpful to me in identifying products I just never use. At the end of the summer, I got rid of a crap ton of stuff. I admitted that I don't like using very pigmented blush that I have to meticulously apply three grains of for it to work. So out they went, and I let myself have a couple of light, natural shades that I know I'll wear to death. I could probably do one more purge, but I'm going to see what I reach for over the fall as the weather changes before getting rid of the last few items I really don't use.  I won't wish you luck, because what you need is determination and resolve.


  This is excellent advice for all of us. Thank you.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay I figured I should type this all out. I've probably said most of this before but it's helpful for me to get it back out there.

  Even if Nasty Gal comes up, it's a skip.

  Just one lipstick, Frank N Furter, from RHPS.

  Three lipsticks from Matte Lip

  VGR2, possibly back up because I love how unique it looks.


  So far, the holiday collection from MAC looks like a skip except maybe that matte frost. I really hope that's how all of the winter season goes MAC wise because I am wanting some of the holiday stuff from other brands.

  Vice 3
  Lorac Mega Pro
  KvD lip set


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 7, 2014)

Great list @CrimsonQuill157! We've gotta keep our top wishlist items in mind and somewhere visible so we're not tempted by other things.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2014)

FOTD...  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Mystery and Brun (to set brow pencil) * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink (outer corner) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Prom Night (most of lid) * MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (outer half of lid & blended over Indian Ink; also mixed two shades together for outer third of lower lashline) * Prestige Total Intensity Mascara - Jet Black * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (contour applied before applying CC cream) * MAC Blushes - Strada and Taupe (Strada applied first as contour, Taupe applied over the top) * MAC Lustreglass - Flusterose  Just placed a Sephora order for some haircare (Living Proof PHD set) and finally turned in some of my BI points. The only makeup thing I got with the points was a deluxe POREfessional; the other thing was a Lancome Advanced Genifique deluxe sample. Also got some NUDE Skincare samples with a code.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Great list @CrimsonQuill157! We've gotta keep our top wishlist items in mind and somewhere visible so we're not tempted by other things.


Indeed! I need to start holding myself accountable when I stray from my list. Granted I haven't done that, but I've never pared down my list quite like this.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 8, 2014)

Good morning everyone.

  I am on a serious roll with my depotting. I have Back 2 MACed for three lipsticks already and have enough empties for four more.

  Here is my dilemma --- I am running out or permanent lipsticks I want. So if anyone has any suggestions for MUST HAVE colours please let me know. I wear C1 in Face and Body for reference.

  Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 8, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am on a serious roll with my depotting. I have Back 2 MACed for three lipsticks already and have enough empties for four more.  Here is my dilemma --- I am running out or permanent lipsticks I want. So if anyone has any suggestions for MUST HAVE colours please let me know. I wear C1 in Face and Body for reference.  Thank you in advance for all your help.


  Awesome! I love B2M.. makes me so happy. We're close in skin tone I think.. Although I can't wear C1 since it oxidizes too dark/orange for me. My undertones lean more neutral/cool.   My all-time favorites are: Faux (S), Modesty (C), Peach Blossom (C), Cream Cup (C), Syrup (L), Capricious (L), and See Sheer (L). Depends what you like though. I'm a fan of nudes, muted tones, and mauve/rose/plum colors. Brights and warm colors look awful on me, but I think I can pull off jewel tones.. just starting to explore that area.  My list to try on is: Rebel, Sin, Fabby, Hue, Blankety, Pure Zen, Japanese Maple, and Brave.  Have fun! Let us know what you pick.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've been lurking and finally caught up in this thread so I thought I would finally participate in this thread.
I've not purchased any makeup since January (with the exception of basics) and am working to bring my stash down and use up all the pretty products I have in my stash.

Now that Winter collections and holiday set information is being released I'm being really tempted. >.< I fear all that I've worked on for the past months will be forgotten and that I'll go on a buying frenzy when the holiday collections are released.

Any advice?


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 8, 2014)

First of all.. WOW. No purchases other than basics for the whole year is amazing. Congrats to you on that huge accomplishment!

  My advice would be:
  1. Surround yourself with positive people doing the same things as you (ex. I love watching Pinksofoxy on YouTube. She's been doing a low-buy/using up her products for 2 years now and just started another round of decluttering) and remove the negative (blogs, promotional emails, even some Specktra threads).
  2. Give yourself a small, reasonable item limit or amount for holiday.
  3. Start making a list of items that you want, in order of priority. Whatever falls below your item or budget limit, gets crossed off! Be ruthless! 
  4. .. and stick to the list!
  5. Keep in mind all of your accomplishments and the fact that you don't want it all to be for nothing. Maybe keep a note for yourself somewhere visible so that you're reminded of your goals.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 8, 2014)

@veronikawothak Hue is AH-mazing. I picked that up a few weeks ago when I B2M'd for some goodies. Nudes tend to make me look dead but this one is perfect. Finally I have a lipstick to complement a bold eye look!!


----------



## lyseD (Sep 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you in advance for all your help.
> ...


  I have all of these and love them.

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @veronikawothak Hue is AH-mazing. I picked that up a few weeks ago when I B2M'd for some goodies. Nudes tend to make me look dead but this one is perfect. Finally I have a lipstick to complement a bold eye look!!
> Stoked to hear that! All of my favorite MAC nudes are LE's so it'd be nice to have something permanent! I have Bite's Retsina & Cava too though and those are great.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *lyseD*
> ...


  Awesome! I'm excited to check them out. Glad I could help.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 8, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Hello everyone,   I've been lurking and finally caught up in this thread so I thought I would finally participate in this thread.  I've not purchased any makeup since January (with the exception of basics) and am working to bring my stash down and use up all the pretty products I have in my stash.   Now that Winter collections and holiday set information is being released I'm being really tempted. >.< I fear all that I've worked on for the past months will be forgotten and that I'll go on a buying frenzy when the holiday collections are released.   Any advice?


  First off, yay for your long-term no/low-buy! :cheer:  As for Holiday collections: make a list of the stuff you want. See if you've got anything similar in your existing stash. If you do, it's a skip.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> First of all.. WOW. No purchases other than basics for the whole year is amazing. Congrats to you on that huge accomplishment!
> 
> My advice would be:
> 1. Surround yourself with positive people doing the same things as you (ex. I love watching Pinksofoxy on YouTube. She's been doing a low-buy/using up her products for 2 years now and just started another round of decluttering) and remove the negative (blogs, promotional emails, even some Specktra threads).
> ...



Thank you so much for your advice!

I guess I'll just wait for more information to be released to make up a list of products I would like and then swatch them to test formulations (hopefully reducing the list even more).


----------



## jchait (Sep 9, 2014)

I sold more stuff ladies!  I even let girl of a Heatherette alpha girl because I wasn't using it. It was tough, but slowly I am letting go of things I don't use anymore


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm really trying to shop my stash, so my FOTD:  Revlon CS Whipped foundation with Neutrogena Anti-Shine powder in t-zone Wet n Wild Brule shadow as a base from lash to brow & for a brow bone highlight Dior Nude Tan Skin bronzer in 001 Honey - as a base for crease colour, and to bronze cheeks, nose & neck/jawline UD Naked1 palette: Toasted on lid, Hustle in outer corner, with Naked to blend out BB Black Ink gel liner winged  MAC Strada to blush to contour cheeks  NARS Sin blush - can't remember the last time I used this sadly... Benefit Brow-Zings! in 01 Light MAC Zoom Black Lash sample  Maybelline Age Rewind concealer in Light for undereyes Milani Color Statement lip liner in Nude (I've used this maybe once or twice, and it's amazing!) and NARS Larger than Life gloss in Piree.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 9, 2014)

It's been a long time since I updated, but this month is going pretty well. I decided no buy wasn't my cup of tea so I went with no buy instead haha. It's a mental game! I also decided to participate in the swap thread since everyone has been having fun without me. It's crazy to see this thread grow so fast! I feel like if I miss a couple days I miss so much.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 9, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am on a serious roll with my depotting. I have Back 2 MACed for three lipsticks already and have enough empties for four more.  Here is my dilemma --- I am running out or permanent lipsticks I want. So if anyone has any suggestions for MUST HAVE colours please let me know. I wear C1 in Face and Body for reference.  Thank you in advance for all your help.


  What do you have already? I have a lot of perm lippies.  Favorites of mine are Rebel, syrup, girl about Town, twig, Velvet Teddy, ruby woo, MAC red, bombshell, creme de la femme, myth, heroine, lady danger, neon orange...  Is that enough





mel33t said:


> @veronikawothak Hue is AH-mazing. I picked that up a few weeks ago when I B2M'd for some goodies. Nudes tend to make me look dead but this one is perfect. Finally I have a lipstick to complement a bold eye look!!


  I agree!ive had Hue for years, I love it! It looks really nice with Florabundance gloss.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 10, 2014)

burghchick said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > @veronikawothak Hue is AH-mazing. I picked that up a few weeks ago when I B2M'd for some goodies. Nudes tend to make me look dead but this one is perfect. Finally I have a lipstick to complement a bold eye look!!
> ...


Thanks so much. I have Syrup, Twig and Bombshell. I think I'll try Velvet Teddy but I am not brave enough for something like Ruby Woo or Lady Danger.


  eidt -- just looked up Creme de la Femme, so pretty.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 10, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Thanks so much. I have Syrup, Twig and Bombshell. I think I'll try Velvet Teddy but I am not brave enough for something like Ruby Woo or Lady Danger.
> 
> 
> eidt -- just looked up Creme de la Femme, so pretty.


  You should REALLY at least TRY Lady Danger at some point!! It's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 status!! And even though it seems intimidating, it REALLY works across skintones and seasons. I was shocked when I finally broke down and got it. It trumps all my LE orange-reds. Maybe try it on next time you're near a MAC and wear it around awhile to see how you feel about it. It's an empowering shade!
  AND, if you get it with B2M, you don't have to feel like you threw money away on something. It can feel like a real splurge outside your comfort zone without dropping any cash.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Girls!

  I've been following along with your adventures and read through everything.  Things seem to be moving along really, really well for most of us!  

  I purchased a Simpson's lipglass - the purple one - and got a B2M of Plumful recently.  I also purchased Reckless Lipglass from the ANR & bought a sample size of the melon pigment.  Not too bad!  Thinking of the new RIRI Viva Glam II lippie and lipglass, but not sure it's something I'd wear enough. I'm pale and it looks kinda ashy.  Might have to swatch it in person to see if it's my cup of tea.  

  I did buy a bunch of drugstore stuff in the States - Milani - when we went down there - a lipgloss and 2 purple BU eyeliners (dupe for MAC's Perfect Purple liner).  Milani is like a unicorn in Canada - so hard to find the stuff I want, but can find some of it in stores.  I also got Gold Deposit MSF & Sex & The Oyster shadow at CCO.  Turns out S&TO is pretty close to my stuff from that fun water collection earlier this year (why is the name escaping me?!  ALLURING AQUATIC...yesss...).  Ahhh, when will I learn.  *DUPES.  THEY ARE ALL DUPES OF EACH OTHER. haha.*

  Been doing a lot of thinking lately.  Still having peaks and valleys in terms of my moods.  It's strange - you almost get used to feeling down & having such intensely sad days.  It's not normal though - not really.  I think for me, routine and goals are key.  If I don't have a regular routine I seem to go a bit funny.  I have found when I'm taking classes I'm really effective at life. LOL.  I need regimes & focus.  I also over analyze everything to death.  "Am I happy?  Am I good enough?  Will everything be great in my relationship always? When will I have deep and meaningful friendships again?" lalalala.  On and on it goes.  Hubs is usually pretty happy about everything.  I wish my brain felt that calm haha.  I really admire people who can 'corner off' parts of their brain - I'm starting to wonder if being grateful and compartmentalizing life are keys to success. 

  Lost a total of 17 pounds. Feeling very, very good about that. Still sticking to my dairy reduced and wheat free diet.  Feeling stronger and more alert than before. 

  Been looking at my goals and life lately and I read a great article here: http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurashin/2014/08/20/the-buy-nothing-year-how-two-roommates-saved-more-than-55000/

  It was really interesting as a concept. I love life experiments.  Seriously considering doing this next year with hubs (we are discussing and he's on board) and then blogging about it.  That would be a NO BUY ladies. NO BUY of EVERYTHING not essential.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm really good at writing & I figure I could save money, pay off debt, and practice writing techniques all at the same time.  

  I loved @Audrey C's return post - Thanks girl.  Nice reading!  To @SassyWonder - girl you got this!  I know it's a struggle sometimes.  My hubs started noticing my makeup purchases too late last year & while he's pretty understanding, I could tell he was not impressed.  It's not really until I was ready to make a change that I could be effective though.  Outside pressures will not make a lasting impression in relation to your habits.  Stick with us, we got you!

  I've been reading a great book - The Power of Habit by Charles Duhigg.  It's all about how you can change existing bad habits and replace them with healthy ones to make you more effective.  Really eye opening too, as a lot of the book focuses on marketing loops and how we are conditioned to buy.    

@burghchick, @mel33t, @veronikawithak, @PeachTwist, @PixieDancer, @Ajigglin, @Maris Crane - who else did I forget?!  How ya going girlies?!  Loved reading your updates ya'll!  Keep up with the progress.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Sep 10, 2014)

@VAL4M - Welcome to our little family!  You mentioned running - how long have you been a distance runner?


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 10, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@] I always identify so strongly with your posts.. really enjoyed reading your update! Congrats on doing so well with your health and purchasing goals lately even while feeling down.. it takes a lot of resolve. Great job!  I haven't bought any makeup since AW two weeks ago.. haven't felt the need to! I've been working on using things up still.. I have 11 lipglosses open right now (5 minis and 6 full size) and am close to using another one up. Also trying to finish Chanel Boy finally cause it's a few years old now. I wore Mood Exposure for a while and now I've been wearing my Chanel cream blush for the past few days. It expires in July and I want to finish it before then. I'm really enjoying my smaller stash of blushes still - no guilt for using only my favorites because that's all I have! Now that I'm back in class and busy my mood has been way better too. Things are looking up all around.  But.. I do have to go shopping for a birthday present this weekend so there will be temptation. I'm gonna take my B2M items and allow myself max 1 additional item if I really really can't help it. I'm going to swatch a bunch of things to prepare for the Nov sale.. in particular those 2 Bite glosses that I want to find the colors in lipstick form. I've already spent my 5 items for Sept but I'll dip into Oct for 1 item if necessary.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 10, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> But.. I do have to go shopping for a birthday present this weekend so there will be temptation. I'm gonna take my B2M items and allow myself max 1 additional item if I really really can't help it. I'm going to swatch a bunch of things to prepare for the Nov sale.. in particular those 2 Bite glosses that I want to find the colors in lipstick form. I've already spent my 5 items for Sept but I'll dip into Oct for 1 item if necessary.


  Good luck this weekend! STAY STRONG sweetie! I know you are getting to a place where you are loving your stash more. I'm a proud "mama!" HeeHee


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 10, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@], so glad things are going well with you! Rumor has it that I might finally get a job offer this week. I really wowed the company I interviewed with on Monday according to the recruiter. We'll see.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 10, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas, how I love seeing your avvy here! Congrats on the weight loss ! Thank you for the article as well! I think if you do blog too it can sometimes be a really thing for accountability - if you have people following your journey you might be less likely to fall of the wagon. And a Use It Up project for something like a blog - more stuff used up = more content! 

@Ajigglin, fingers crossed! And hopefully the next message everyone else has will be congrats!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Rumor has it that I might finally get a job offer this week. I really wowed the company I interviewed with on Monday according to the recruiter. We'll see.


  AWESOMEEEEE!!! Yay! I'll keep you in my thoughts and send up some extra prayers for you hun! Fingers & Toes ALL crossed!!
  Let us know as soon as you hear!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Rumor has it that I might finally get a job offer this week. I really wowed the company I interviewed with on Monday according to the recruiter. We'll see.


  I'm so happy for you!  I'm crossing my fingers for you. Let us know when you find out!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm going to start a new challenge for myself this month. I MUST rotate my eyeshadow palettes to see which ones are must have/keepers or fall short and can be purged! I have lots of MAC duos and quads, UD palettes, Sigma palettes, and many other brands to rotate. I think I'll just reach for a new palette each day and try not to repeat unless I don't use a particular color. Then, I could use the palette again for different shades I didn't use the first time. And I will allow myself to encorporate other shades (singles and my MAC 15 palette collection shades) to finish looks if necessary, as long as I use a new palette in SOME way each day.

  Today I used my Sigma Dare Palette for the first time in FOREVER! I really love the red-based shades in that palette. It will be a nice one to use again in the fall too. But I'm not 100% sure it will be a keeper yet though, since I could probably dupe a lot of the colors. I'll use it again and try some different color combos and swatch the crap out of it before I make a final decision. 

  Time to show some tough love to my palette situation. Too many great shadows in my stash to keep any that fall short that I know I'll just keep neglecting.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 11, 2014)

burghchick said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > I agree!ive had Hue for years, I love it! It looks really nice with Florabundance gloss.
> ...


  It seems like pinks, nudes and rose/berries are your favorites.  If so, do you have Sweetie, Shy Girl, Plumful, Chic, Angel, or Snob.   If you want to try some bolder colors but not as bold as red or orange, what about Speak Louder, Costa Chic, Milan Mode, CB96, or Crosswires? Milan Mode is a bright pink but it's a lustre so it's not as bold as a Satin, Amplified or a Matte. CB96 is a gorgeous coral frost, but it's not very opaque.  I love that one!
  As you can tell, I like buying perm lippies.  I hope this wasn't TMI, but I enjoyed the chance to think of my favorite perm products.  And yes, Creme de la Femme is gorgeous.  One of my favorites.


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Thanks so much. I have Syrup, Twig and Bombshell. I think I'll try Velvet Teddy but I am not brave enough for something like Ruby Woo or Lady Danger.
> 
> 
> eidt -- just looked up Creme de la Femme, so pretty.


 
  Maybe if you want to try a MAC red and want something more gentle to ease you in you could try Lady Bug (lustre) for a poppy red or Hot Tahiti (glaze) for a more berry red. Both are quite sheer and wearable for everyday if you don't yet feel comfortable in Lady Danger style reds


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ladies you would be proud of me!

  I filled my spacenk basket online, then emptied most of it! Its still sitting there a week later!

  I need a new nars eyeshadow primer which I want to get from space nk as I have £10 of points to use before they expire in October. I also have added a new nars lipstick in Charlotte, firstly for the name and secondly I don't have any dark berry colours, so it fills a gap and I can try something new.

  The last thing in my basket is nars douceur, its been on my wishlist for ages and I can't decide whether to pull the trigger on it or not, I have tarte exposed, Hourglass mood exposure and Nars Madley, how similiar are they, do I need this ? Ladies advice is required !

  I watched the next installment of pinksofoxy declutter on bronzers and highlights last night, I really want to do some more purging I just don't have time at the minute!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 11, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] looking forward to more updates about cleaning out your stash and rotating your palettes!  [@]charlotte366[/@] YAY for emptying carts. I have tried all 3 colors, but not Douceur. I think from what I've seen that Madly is warmer and more shimmery, Mood Exposure is more rosy, and Exposed is more of a nude pink. But they're all the same kind of nude, slightly flushed effect.. so it depends on if you think you would use them all enough to justify it for yourself.. For me I'm good with Mood Exposure and Exposed for now.. but I can see myself picking up Douceur at some point. Just because I love those shades and I'm pale enough that they do look different enough for my purposes. Hope that helped lol. :S   Ps. LOVE Pinksofoxy.. can't wait till she declutters eyeshadow/blush.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 11, 2014)

Congrats to all who are making steps, big and small, in changing their habits
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have sold some back ups and it was not hard to let go. I feel like I only want one back up of colours I really like, and 2 back ups in exceptional circumstances. Lately, I've made one purchase with 2 back up lippies ( Mac Good Kisser), and 3 lippie purchases with one back up. I'm happy with all of them.

  I am going through my stash regularly and funnily enough I am gaining an appreciation for some colours I dismissed previously and was considering using for B2M- it's funny how our taste can evolve. I want to be sure a colour is just not usable before I B2M it.

  I received a $50 gift card from my credit card points program, and instead of going to the cosmetics counter as I normally would do, I bought a cobalt blue vase from a brand called LSA (web image below).

  It made me think about all the money that has gone into my make up collection, and the things I could have gotten instead. This is helping me to avoid too many back ups.

  I'm happy I am not backing up at the rate I previously did, I am catching myself thinking how much make up do I really require and how on earth am I going to get through it. I also have thought, I can't even get to amazing shades like Moxie regularly, because I'm rotating my mega stash- pretty crazy to have so many gems barely getting used...once again, a deterrent from getting new lippies which aren't as amazing.

  Always remember the opportunity cost element to hoarding- it seems like such a shame to have stuff sitting around untouched or used infrequently, when you could have for example bought something nice to display in your home and look at and enjoy.







  Now let's just hope I don't start hoarding vases...I have my eye on another one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any other vase enthusiasts out there might like to have a look at their website:

  http://www.lsa-international.com/

  Hope everyone is going well


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 11, 2014)

That is a gorgeous vase @MissTania! HOW TRUE when you think of the things we COULD (and should) have instead of "expiring-by-the" minute makeup items! And that vase is a TRUE collectible that will bring you joy and could be something you pass on in the future... NOT like an expired/yucky cosmetic product! Thanks for the visual reminder of where our hard earned money could be going!!

  In my "Palette Rotation Challenge" news:
  I used my Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette today. Only used 3 shades out of it, so I will probably pull it back out again to put together some different looks. I REALLY like the look I did with it today. It was simple but a nice everyday look I could see repeating. If the rest of the palette performs on the same level, this one may be a sure keeper. Even though it's a lot of neutrals (which God knows I have far too many of already), it could really work as a comprehensive travel palette for me to grab in place of my UD Nakeds (which may NOT make the palette challenge cut).

  Also wore Mehr today. I REALLY love Mehr! It's curbing my lemming to replace my used up Brave. Which is saying A LOT! Brave has probably been my most-purchased perm lippie. I put Mehr on 6 hours ago and even ate lunch and it's still going strong! Gotta love a work-horse lipstick like that!

  I also used Pleasure Model blush which I hadn't even touched until today! I felt good using something I love and mixing in a challenge item PLUS a never-before-used item!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



That is a gorgeous vase @MissTania! HOW TRUE when you think of the things we COULD (and should) have instead of "expiring-by-the" minute makeup items! And that vase is a TRUE collectible that will bring you joy and could be something you pass on in the future... NOT like an expired/yucky cosmetic product! Thanks for the visual reminder of where our hard earned money could be going!!

  In my "Palette Rotation Challenge" news:
  I used my Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette today. Only used 3 shades out of it, so I will probably pull it back out again to put together some different looks. I REALLY like the look I did with it today. It was simple but a nice everyday look I could see repeating. If the rest of the palette performs on the same level, this one may be a sure keeper. Even though it's a lot of neutrals (which God knows I have far too many of already), it could really work as a comprehensive travel palette for me to grab in place of my UD Nakeds (which may NOT make the palette challenge cut).
    PLEASE TELL ME I DON'T NEED THIS (The TF Chocolate Bar!) This lem has popped up again and I'm hoping it's just a temporary one.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 11, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No you definitely don't need it. I received it as a gift almost 5 months ago... And literally pulled it out for only the 2nd time ever for my palette challenge. Don't get me wrong. It's a nice palette. And good quality. But with ALL the neutral options available, it's NOT a "need!" I would probably recommend it (possibly even over the UD Nakeds) to a newbie to eyeshadows that didn't have a lot of neutral options already. I most likely will try to narrow down my palettes to 1 overall neutral one that will be useful for travel. I'm just trying to see which one will make the cut. And the Too Faced one deserves consideration in that I already own it. HTH hun!!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 11, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @VAL4M - Welcome to our little family!  You mentioned running - how long have you been a distance runner?
> Thanks!  I started running at 16 to mostly loose weight, but around 24-25 i was in a competitive dragon boat Team that when I started running 10km and more it was part of the fitness program we had to follow.  my first 21km (half Marathon) was at 29 and I never stopped since then except with my pregnancies. My first Marathon was 13 months after giving birth to my little boy (his is 4 now) It was one of my proudest moment of my life. Giving birth is number 1 but completing my 1st Marathon and my wedding day is is pretty much a tie (and i'm still married to the same guy!) I really do think that if you want to controlled or loose weight you have to find an activity that you like to do for at least 4-6 hours a week, some is walking, other is dancing me it is running. constancy is the key to weight loss. Keep the good work!


----------



## lyseD (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking for some advice on putting my browns/nudes etc. into palettes.

  I made two palettes with coloured shadows --- blue, green, purple, pink, orange and now I want to depot my neutrals and make palettes. I counted today and I have 55!?!

  Any suggestions how you would divide them between the two 30 pan palettes?

  Thanks for your help.

  PS all this depotting has stopped my buying and given me a ton of empties for B2MAC.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Looking for some advice on putting my browns/nudes etc. into palettes.
> 
> I made two palettes with coloured shadows --- blue, green, purple, pink, orange and now I want to depot my neutrals and make palettes. I counted today and I have 55!?!
> 
> ...


  Good for you!! Organizing can be a real eye-opener! And I think having all your shadows in one place will help you sooooo much in actually using what you have and knowing what you have for reference with future purchases.

  I separated my neutrals by finish and purpose. For example, I have a Highlight palette, a Neutral Matte palette, and then a Neutral Shimmery/Sheen palette. Then I have a misc neutral palette that consists of things that don't really fall in those categories like some grays, blacks, and taupes. You could also sort by warm and cool. Maybe reference MAC's premade 15 pan palettes for an example on how they sorted shades by tone.
  I know there are a TON of youtube videos and blogs about sorting shadows. I think ultimately, it should be about what's most practical & useful for you. Having my shadows sorted by finish helps me know what palette to grab easier. I almost always wear a matte shade in my crease. So with all my mattes in one place, I can really see what I have to chose from and therefore use more of my shades than if they were mixed together. And I'd also recommend leaving a few empty slots per category to allow for easier additions of new shadows (if that's something you think you might do in the near future). That way you aren't re-organizing every time you get something new. OR you could do the 1 in 1 out rule. Where you only buy a new shadow to add to your palettes if you let one go that you don't use much to have the available slot. Either way, take that into consideration.

  Good luck! Would love to see your finished palettes when you have them all sorted! HTH


----------



## lyseD (Sep 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Looking for some advice on putting my browns/nudes etc. into palettes.
> 
> I made two palettes with coloured shadows --- blue, green, purple, pink, orange and now I want to depot my neutrals and make palettes. I counted today and I have 55!?!
> 
> ...


Thanks Pixie. I love the idea of having my greys, blacks etc. together and separating mattes and shimmers sounds good too.

  EDIT -- I thought it was a great idea to check the pre-made palettes to decide how to sort. Turns out I only have two shadows from one and five from the other. Makes me tempted to buy the palettes.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That is a gorgeous vase @MissTania! HOW TRUE when you think of the things we COULD (and should) have instead of "expiring-by-the" minute makeup items! And that vase is a TRUE collectible that will bring you joy and could be something you pass on in the future... NOT like an expired/yucky cosmetic product! Thanks for the visual reminder of where our hard earned money could be going!!
> 
> In my "Palette Rotation Challenge" news:
> I used my Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette today. Only used 3 shades out of it, so I will probably pull it back out again to put together some different looks. I REALLY like the look I did with it today. It was simple but a nice everyday look I could see repeating. If the rest of the palette performs on the same level, this one may be a sure keeper. Even though it's a lot of neutrals (which God knows I have far too many of already), it could really work as a comprehensive travel palette for me to grab in place of my UD Nakeds (which may NOT make the palette challenge cut).
> ...


Thanks @PixieDancer. It's funny how many of us wouldn't dare spend the vast amounts of money we justify on make up on other amazing things. Make up is excused almost as a necessity, or our one biggest indulgence for which we make an exception- I am guilty of it but slowly improving. I'm loving the vase, it's just so much better than yet another barely used make up item.

  Great to see that you're so focused and working through your stash


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, I was kind of bad yesterday. I went to the MAC counter to check out Artificially Wild and VGR2. Was not a fan of the gloss - it's pretty but super sticky. They were out of Icon, which is probably a good thing because I may have ended up with it. However, I did need a fairly neutral looking blush to go with some of my darker lipsticks, and Pink Cult fit that bill. My first MAC blush.

  Then I went to Sephora and bought two KvD liquid lipsticks in Lolita and Vampira.

  I felt bad until I saw the Vice 3 Palette this morning and realized it's not looking as nice as I wanted, so that's a $60 skip. In total, I paid around $63 for all my makeup purchases yesterday, so skipping Vice 3 made up for picking those items up. And to be honest, I will use the items I got yesterday a lot more than a new palette. I've barely touched my Vice 2.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 12, 2014)

Back from my trip to the mall. Birthday presents have been purchased.. despite the fact that men are nearly impossible to shop for.  But the real question is.. did I stick to my low buy goal of 1 item?  ...  Yes I did!! So proud of myself. I wanted to buy more but I left the stores, took a break and told myself I couldn't go back in until I narrowed it down to 1 B2M and 1 additional item. It took a while but it worked. I can't remember the last time I went to the mall and only spent $20 on things for myself.  I B2M for Captive which wasn't even on my list to try on but it caught my eye and it fit in with the kind of berry color I was looking for anyway - I love when things work out like that. My love affair with Satins continues. I wanted Brave or Fabby but thanks to the hysteria around Kylie Jenner's innovative "signature" lip (dripping with sarcasm).. they were sold out of both. I tried on like 10 other lipsticks too so I have some in mind for my next B2M trip. Tried on Rebel and Sin (both loves) because I wanted to see if I like them enough to get them in the special packaging during upcoming collections (I do).  For my 1 allowed item I decided to go with VGRII lipglass. I tried on the lipstick but I'm not sure if I want to get that yet. I did really like it though. Also might wait to get the holiday set with both so I tried on the red lipstick too. Getting serious with the planning haha.  I swatched a ton of the new MUFE eyeshadows so I could narrow down my list of the 3 I want to get during the sale. And I swatched a ton of lippies and the Naked 2 Basics palette again (still want).  My current wishlist for now until the end of the year is: Hourglass blush palette, Naked 2 Basics, Rebel (Holiday), Sin (RHPS), Tarte blush palette, Tarte blush set, 3 MUFE shadow palette, VGRII set, Bite/Buxom set? (no info yet). Some things will get cut or added as we get closer. I really shouldn't want 3 blush sets.. that's 12 mini blushes. But I do.. for the last few years there's never been any sets where I like all the colors and of course this year there's 3. If it really comes down to it and all 3 end up on my list.. as long as I'm within the 5 item limit per month that I set I'll be okay with it. But I'll try to eliminate 1 or 2 if I can.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> My current wishlist for now until the end of the year is: Hourglass blush palette, Naked 2 Basics, Rebel (Holiday), Sin (RHPS), Tarte blush palette, Tarte blush set, 3 MUFE shadow palette, VGRII set, Bite/Buxom set? (no info yet). Some things will get cut or added as we get closer. I really shouldn't want 3 blush sets.. that's 12 mini blushes. But I do.. for the last few years there's never been any sets where I like all the colors and of course this year there's 3. If it really comes down to it and all 3 end up on my list.. as long as I'm within the 5 item limit per month that I set I'll be okay with it. But I'll try to eliminate 1 or 2 if I can.


  Please share your beau's birthday gifts with us. I have a husband who is IMPOSSIBLE to buy for so I am always looking for ideas. On top of that his birthday is December 18th when I'm already struggling with gift ideas.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Please share your beau's birthday gifts with us. I have a husband who is IMPOSSIBLE to buy for so I am always looking for ideas. On top of that his birthday is December 18th when I'm already struggling with gift ideas.


  Sure! A lot of the things I got him this year are consumable because we don't like to accumulate too much stuff in general and on top of that we're also planning a cross-country move next year.  Here's what I got: A new toiletry bag because his is falling apart, filled with his favorite products (shower gel, deodorant etc.); his favorite candy; a bag of coffee beans (a couple of years ago I got him a French press and he loves to make his own coffee); a few specialty beers; t-shirts from his favorite TV show; a book. I'll add a couple more things and probably bake him something/make him dinner.  In the past I've bought him scotch and accessories like a flask or special glasses, the cologne that he always wears, gift cards to stores that he likes, tickets to a show or event, etc. My fear with gifts is that the person won't like or use it.. so I tend to stick to practical things, favorite consumables like snacks/drinks/books, or entertainment items. Does your man have any hobbies or interests that you could work with? I know the longer you're together the harder it is sometimes to come up with new ideas! Hope that helped!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Sure! A lot of the things I got him this year are consumable because we don't like to accumulate too much stuff in general and on top of that we're also planning a cross-country move next year.  Here's what I got: A new toiletry bag because his is falling apart, filled with his favorite products (shower gel, deodorant etc.); his favorite candy; a bag of coffee beans (a couple of years ago I got him a French press and he loves to make his own coffee); a few specialty beers; t-shirts from his favorite TV show; a book. I'll add a couple more things and probably bake him something/make him dinner.  In the past I've bought him scotch and accessories like a flask or special glasses, the cologne that he always wears, gift cards to stores that he likes, tickets to a show or event, etc. My fear with gifts is that the person won't like or use it.. so I tend to stick to practical things, favorite consumables like snacks/drinks/books, or entertainment items. Does your man have any hobbies or interests that you could work with? I know the longer you're together the harder it is sometimes to come up with new ideas! Hope that helped!


  I get similar type things for Rob. Personal items or DVDs I know he'll use.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > Please share your beau's birthday gifts with us. I have a husband who is IMPOSSIBLE to buy for so I am always looking for ideas. On top of that his birthday is December 18th when I'm already struggling with gift ideas.
> ...


Great ideas, thank you. My guy likes Irish whiskey so that's always on the list. He is also a voracious reader but I promised to stop with books after he packed up 20 boxes to give to a charity book sale this summer, it was really ridiculous. Almost as bad as my MAC collection.

  Thanks again.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Great ideas, thank you. My guy likes Irish whiskey so that's always on the list. He is also a voracious reader but I promised to stop with books after he packed up 20 boxes to give to a charity book sale this summer, it was really ridiculous. Almost as bad as my MAC collection.
> 
> Thanks again.


  Sounds like your guy needs a Kindle (or something comparable)!! Then you would always be able to stock him up with gift cards.


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Please share your beau's birthday gifts with us. I have a husband who is IMPOSSIBLE to buy for so I am always looking for ideas. On top of that his birthday is December 18th when I'm already struggling with gift ideas.


My bf's birthday is Dec. 18th too. It's a rough time of year to do birthday and holiday... I always try to separate them because I think people with those late birthdays get shortchanged.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 12, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> My bf's birthday is Dec. 18th too. It's a rough time of year to do birthday and holiday... I always try to separate them because I think people with those late birthdays get shortchanged.


U are so right I always felt that way as a kid my birthday is close to Christmas so people buy me Christmas and bithday gift rolled into one(all but my bf he knows better lol) it used to drive me crazy now that I'm older I don't mind my family always make sure I have a great birthday


----------



## lyseD (Sep 13, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Please share your beau's birthday gifts with us. I have a husband who is IMPOSSIBLE to buy for so I am always looking for ideas. On top of that his birthday is December 18th when I'm already struggling with gift ideas.
> 
> My bf's birthday is Dec. 18th too. It's a rough time of year to do birthday and holiday... I always try to separate them because *I think people with those late birthdays get shortchanged*.


You're right. I've heard some sad stories about when he was little.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 13, 2014)

Eyes of the day with products that i'm less inclined to used
  Eyes
  Lid Maybelline Color tatoo Moss Green, crease and eye socket Maybelline Color tattoo Ink in Pink (and they are starting to dry up anything I can do to stop it?)
  Not show UB Loaded in the crease
  Lancome Ombre Magnetique Disco Gold on the middle of the lid. (those came out 6-5 years ago,  before Loreal infallible eyeshadows!)
  eyeliner Studiomakeup in Forest Green

  Face :
  Korres in Natural as contour
  Duwop Mango (oldest blush that I owned)
  Nars Miss liberty as hightlighter

  Lips: not show
  MAC Force of love
  Gloss Guerlain Kiss Kiss 849 (I'm not a gloss person so this is me really trying to used my stuff!)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 13, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> My bf's birthday is Dec. 18th too. It's a rough time of year to do birthday and holiday... I always try to separate them because I think people with those late birthdays get shortchanged.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> ...


Yeah it's same here. I'm Dec. 17th. I rarely get much, if anything for my birthday. Plus usually I'm on holiday vacation by the time my birthday rolls around so I'm never around friends.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2014)

FOTD from yesterday...  * Benefit The POREfessional (Very siliconey; I just used this in my most porous places. I'm not 100% sure it made a ton of difference. I'll give it another shot to make sure, though.)  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair (I'm kind of on the fence about this product these days. I mean, I've used it loads since I bought it, but there's also the fact it's slightly too dark for me, and it doesn't really mix with my white MAC F&B. OTOH, I like having a light(er) coverage product on hand. Maybe after I finish this I'll try MAC F&B in one of the skintone shades, or just try my white one on its own, to see if I like it before buying it in another colour.)  * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15  * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent  * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base  * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla  * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black  * The Body Shop Honey Bronze Powder Bronzer - 02 Fair  * MAC Blush - Pink Cult  * Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Lollipop (A great summer-to-fall/autumn shade, IMO!)  * MAC Lustreglass - Flusterose


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 13, 2014)

Finished another mini Bite gloss today (5 total) and now I'm down to the last 3 I have open! So satisfying seeing the empty containers start lining up in the box.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 13, 2014)

Palette Challenge:  Used my new Amrezy palette. It's a keeper. Also dupable. But I like how compact it is for travel. And I'll be able to create several looks w it. Also used my new Icon lipstick w/ Nightmoth liner. I love this combo for fall. And I think it's made me decide to skip most of the vampy lipsticks coming out! Bonus!  I can't wait to try this lippie w different liner combos!


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 13, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


>


  That's a good lippie/liner combo to try! I am gonna give it a go soon too. It looks great on you!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


>


  You look so gorgeous, Pixie! I'm going to try Icon and Nightmoth, too.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

Disclaimer...  I'm not trying to encourage purchases, just giving info.

  Fyi, ladies... IF any of you want the Simpsons Pink Sprinkles blush (of course as part of your low buy), its been restocked on MAC's site.  I suspect that this will be the last restock of anything Simpsons-related except maybe the eye shadow palettes.
  Also, I suspect there won't be restocks of any of the Novel Romance lippies, so if you were debating on one I would get it from Nordie's, etc.  

  If I'm wrong and they restock any of this, let me know.  I'm taking a guess based on some info that I've gotten, so I want to know if it's incorrect.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > In the past I've bought him scotch and accessories like a flask or special glasses, the cologne that he always wears, gift cards to stores that he likes, tickets to a show or event, etc. My fear with gifts is that the person won't like or use it.. so I tend to stick to practical things, favorite consumables like snacks/drinks/books, or entertainment items. Does your man have any hobbies or interests that you could work with? I know the longer you're together the harder it is sometimes to come up with new ideas! Hope that helped!
> ...


  Good to know that I'm not alone in the book purchasing area! It's probably the one thing that I have more of than make-up. I have stopped buying them, for the most part.  occasionally I make an exception but since I've moved several times I've gotten tired of lugging boxes of books around. I'm trying to give some away but I want most of them!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> I've been following along with your adventures and read through everything.  Things seem to be moving along really, really well for most of us!
> 
> ...


  I love your posts, Glittery! You are like me, very open about how you feel. Sometimes I think the world might have less murders, school shootings, etc. if people felt they could be open about what they were feeling and not be stigmatized by feeling depressed, anxious, angry, etc.  I've often thought about a lot of the things that you mentioned. I'm very introspective and analytical. My mother used to tell me that I analyzed things too much. so for a long time I considered it a bad trait. Eventually, I realized that in my personal life I needed to restrain my impulse to analyze everything, but I could use that skill in my work life. It is a VERY worthwhile skill to have, especially these days with so much information available to us.  
  Your introspective nature can help you a lot, too. Many people don't know themselves very well because they either just don't think that way, or they're afraid to think about it. I understand your wishes to be a happy, carefree person. I used to think about that, too. But I've realized that it's just not me.  Not that I can't be happy, I can, but I will always have that analytical introspective nature.  I try to make the best of it. 
  I'm very impressed with the weight loss, and envious! I can't seem to lose a pound.  And you're doing really well with your low-buy, too! All in all it sounds like you're doing really well.  I read a book similar to the one you are reading. In the one that I read the girl gave up a different thing each month for a year.  Coffee one month, the newspaper the next, etc.  I actually have quite a few books about things like spending too much (The Overspent American, Money Can't Buy My Love are two), and how we're deluged with messages about what we should buy.  I should read some of them again!    Like you said, so many things really are dupes. There are only so many color combinations that can be done.
  I really enjoy reading your posts, so please keep writing them!  I do believe that you, me, and others who struggle with down moods aren't doomed to feel that way permanently. I could be wrong, but I find I'm much happier when I believe that. My life has been mostly crappy for the last few years, but most days I believe that I have the ability to figure out a way to make it better. The physical problems that I have now do frustrate me a lot because I feel like I can't control my body, but I try not to think that way for too long. It doesn't accomplish anything. I just keep trying to fix the problems and keep going.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 14, 2014)

Is it too late to rejoin this thread? I've calculated how much I've spent on makeup this year and I'm DISGUSTED in myself!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 14, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Is it too late to rejoin this thread? I've calculated how much I've spent on makeup this year and I'm DISGUSTED in myself!


  It's never too late! My totals aren't something to be proud of either.. but it's a work in progress. Welcome back!


----------



## lyseD (Sep 14, 2014)

veronika did you mention something about one of the Jenner girls' lips?

  My 16 year old wants the lip liner and/or lipstick she is wearing but I can't seem to find anything that says definitively what she is wearing.

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 14, 2014)

lyseD said:


> veronika did you mention something about one of the Jenner girls' lips?  My 16 year old wants the lip liner and/or lipstick she is wearing but I can't seem to find anything that says definitively what she is wearing.  Thanks for your help.


  Yes, I did mention that everyone's driving me crazy acting like she invented the look. Lol. As far as I know the only product she's confirmed wearing is MAC lipliner in Whirl!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 14, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> That's a good lippie/liner combo to try! I am gonna give it a go soon too. It looks great on you!


  Thanks boo! I can't wait to pair Icon w/ all my vampy lip pencils this fall!! Yay for versatility!   





burghchick said:


> You look so gorgeous, Pixie! I'm going to try Icon and Nightmoth, too.


 Do it! It will look sooooo gorg on you sweetie!  





raych1984 said:


> Is it too late to rejoin this thread? I've calculated how much I've spent on makeup this year and I'm DISGUSTED in myself!


  Awww! Never ever ever too late! You are always welcome here! It's been a year of ups & downs for most of us I think. The key is consistency. Like anything else you want to accomplish, it takes a LOT of discipline. We all know the struggle is REAL! But we CAN reform bad habits into good habits... Consistency & lots of repetition.  Welcome back hun!! Glad to see you!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 14, 2014)

Palette Challenge:  Today I used my version of the MAC Rimal Dahabia quad. When it came out, I liked the combo, and I already had 3 of the 4 shades, so I bought an empty quad and built my own version of the quad to keep me from buying yet another neutral-ish palette. I like having these shades together for a quick, well put together look. I DO feel like it is a VERY similar look to the one I created yesterday with the Amrezy palette... So I need to start being more aware that I am drawn to these kind of palette shades & color combos so I don't keep getting sucked into these purchases.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



Palette Challenge:

Used my new Amrezy palette. It's a keeper. Also dupable. But I like how compact it is for travel. And I'll be able to create several looks w it.
Also used my new Icon lipstick w/ Nightmoth liner. I love this combo for fall. And I think it's made me decide to skip most of the vampy lipsticks coming out! Bonus!
I can't wait to try this lippie w different liner combos!






  You look gorgeous, @PixieDancer!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I've done pretty well on my September Shop My Stash bucket. I've also been trying to use my Revlon CS Whipped and Missha Perfect Cover Bb cream once each at least each week. Thus far, I've also fallen back in love with BB Skin - my bottle still about half-full, but it's lasting pretty well through a full shift (8 hour shift, including an hour for commuting, salutations, finish up work! So, 9 hours each day?) We didn't get much of a Summer and it's pretty much already fall so it's not sweating off my face. I want to make an effort to use up this bottle by end of November! But today, I'm doing the Revlon CS Whipped.   Sooo... FOTD: Cetaphil Daily Lotion & Maybelline Baby Skin primer on my nose for a base under the Revlon.  Revlon CS Whipped foundation with Sephora #55 Airbrush.  Essence I


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Is it too late to rejoin this thread? I've calculated how much I've spent on makeup this year and I'm DISGUSTED in myself!


  I think most of us have been there. I sometimes think of what else I could've done with money I've spent on make-up and clothes.  I'd have a nice new car, I'd bet.  I need to think of that when I'm lemming for a new lippie.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey ladies, I was thinking about a way to prevent impulse buying when new products launch. You know how you get all excited and extra things fall into your online cart?  What if those of us who are wake waiting for it to go on sale would come in this forum and try to support each other in sticking to our lists? We could let each other know that we're online and waiting for the sale, and write our list of must haves, and any things we know we don't need but are lemming for.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 14, 2014)

You know what I hate about myself? (Well, strongly dislike...) even when I've made a point to go on a low/no buy, the addiction just switches over to something else. Last week, I did a bunch of laundry and I ended up with...  7 PAIRS OF JEANS DRYING IN A LINE ON THE TABLE IN THE LAUNDRY ROOM.   They ranged in price, from a $8 pair from Forever XXI, up to ones bought in Aritzia. But they all pretty much look exactly the same - sure; a couple were high-waisted (COH Rockets, two pairs bought in a Hollister online flash sale) and one pair were distressed Abercrombie ones bought super on sale (inspired by chelseawears) but no-one needs that many pairs of jeans. Especially when there were probably the same amount already clean and hanging up in my closet that also were the same. All skinny, all dark wash.   Seriously. The amount I've spent on clothes on jeans could probably cover my airfare to Russia. (I'm dying to go!). But I think part of the problem is all the ladies I follow on Instagram for makeup stuff, end up also posting OOTD, bags they bought, whatever. And if I follow a fashion blogger, half of the time they post the makeup they buy too. I need to stop. I'd much rather when I eventually settle down with kids and whatever, that I can talk about my experiences rather than all the disposable crap I bought.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 14, 2014)

burghchick said:


> We could let each other know that we're online and waiting for the sale, and write our list of must haves, and any things we know we don't need but are lemming for.


  I think that's a great idea! I know we've occasionally done pre-launch lists in the days leading up to collections but it would be really fun to "stalk" together too!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 14, 2014)

FOTD...  * Benefit The POREfessional (don’t know about minimizing pores but it did keep any oiliness at bay) * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadow - Smut (also for brows) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil - Milk (haven't used this in ages; used this as a base for the inner third and corner of my lid) * Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Suspect on the outer third, Busted to intensify the outer v + outer third of lower lashline, Bootycall on the middle third, Verve on the inner third and inner corner. Really love how this turned out! * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Strada (contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * NYX Slim Line Lip Pencil - Black Berry (I applied it on its side, then blended it out with the pointed side of a double-ended cotton bud so it looked more grey on my lips than black) * MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp  I really love the combo of Black Berry and Up the Amp. Oddly enough I tried the combo to get something similar to the NARS Audacious lipstick in Dominique, but this isn't close at all, really. This is much more similar to MAC Heroine, IMO. I still like it, though! :cheer:  Quick pic I took of the look on my iPod this morning...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (The photo really does not do the lips justice. They look much more cool-toned purple in person than in the photo!)


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ladies, I was thinking about a way to prevent impulse buying when new products launch. You know how you get all excited and extra things fall into your online cart? What if those of us who are wake waiting for it to go on sale would come in this forum and try to support each other in sticking to our lists?  We could let each other know that we're online and waiting for the sale, and write our list of must haves, and any things we know we don't need but are lemming for.
> ...


  That's what I was thinking. Of course we could still check the stalking party in the regular thread, but if we had each other to say "I'm really wanting to buy this lippie even tho it's not on my list", then maybe we could help each other.  I often get caught up in the excitement and buy something that I don't need and have told myself I wouldn't buy.  When I see that a bunch of others are wanting some item that's not on my list it can sway me. I did manage to resist Hearts Aflame from ANR even tho I liked it. But I bought several lippies in a similar shade last fall and still have them, so I didn't need it. That's the kind of habit that I want to get into!


----------



## kait0 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm on a documentary kick and I just watched one called "Queen of Versailles" and it's about a woman and her family that build the largest home in the U.S., and it's inspired by versailles. But during the process the stock market crash happened and so they lost a ton of their money/their company. Anyways, it's interesting and it made me feel a bit sick, because it illustrates how you will always want more, and that no amount of money, house, clothing, etc. will ever satisfy you. I recommend it and it's on netflix


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> You know what I hate about myself? (Well, strongly dislike...) even when I've made a point to go on a low/no buy, the addiction just switches over to something else. Last week, I did a bunch of laundry and I ended up with...  7 PAIRS OF JEANS DRYING IN A LINE ON THE TABLE IN THE LAUNDRY ROOM.   They ranged in price, from a $8 pair from Forever XXI, up to ones bought in Aritzia. But they all pretty much look exactly the same - sure; a couple were high-waisted (COH Rockets, two pairs bought in a Hollister online flash sale) and one pair were distressed Abercrombie ones bought super on sale (inspired by chelseawears) but no-one needs that many pairs of jeans. Especially when there were probably the same amount already clean and hanging up in my closet that also were the same. All skinny, all dark wash.   Seriously. The amount I've spent on clothes on jeans could probably cover my airfare to Russia. (I'm dying to go!). But I think part of the problem is all the ladies I follow on Instagram for makeup stuff, end up also posting OOTD, bags they bought, whatever. And if I follow a fashion blogger, half of the time they post the makeup they buy too. I need to stop. I'd much rather when I eventually settle down with kids and whatever, that I can talk about my experiences rather than all the disposable crap I bought.


  That's a very good point about the experiences.  I love clothes, too, and have a bunch of them. Since I'm not working right now I hardly need anything other than pjs and workout clothes, but I still buy nice clothes, too.  My problem is I want something that makes me happy NOW rather than waiting until I save up money.  I have to figure out cheap/free ways of getting a pleasure fix while I save money.  If it helps, I'm going to try to sell some of the clothes that are good brands that I don't wear anymore.  I'm considering a site called Threadflip as well as E Bay.  (I don't have high end designer clothes so my options are limited.). Things that aren't good brands I just give to Goodwill.  If I get some money from the other brands I'll feel a little better about it all.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I'm on a documentary kick and I just watched one called "Queen of Versailles" and it's about a woman and her family that build the largest home in the U.S., and it's inspired by versailles. But during the process the stock market crash happened and so they lost a ton of their money/their company. Anyways, it's interesting and it made me feel a bit sick, because it illustrates how you will always want more, and that no amount of money, house, clothing, etc. will ever satisfy you. I recommend it and it's on netflix


  I saw that!  Fascinating and sad, too. It proves that saying "the more money you have, the more you spend" is often true.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 14, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much hun!! Xoxo   





burghchick said:


> Hey ladies, I was thinking about a way to prevent impulse buying when new products launch. You know how you get all excited and extra things fall into your online cart?  What if those of us who are wake waiting for it to go on sale would come in this forum and try to support each other in sticking to our lists? We could let each other know that we're online and waiting for the sale, and write our list of must haves, and any things we know we don't need but are lemming for.


  Good idea. We'll just have to be super careful not to accidently enable. Sometimes it's a fine line. Talking about what we bought or what we are loving in our stash... But I like the idea of being talked down from an impulse buy rather than getting the regular thread pokey stick! Heehee   





Maris Crane said:


> You know what I hate about myself? (Well, strongly dislike...) even when I've made a point to go on a low/no buy, the addiction just switches over to something else. Last week, I did a bunch of laundry and I ended up with...  7 PAIRS OF JEANS DRYING IN A LINE ON THE TABLE IN THE LAUNDRY ROOM.   They ranged in price, from a $8 pair from Forever XXI, up to ones bought in Aritzia. But they all pretty much look exactly the same - sure; a couple were high-waisted (COH Rockets, two pairs bought in a Hollister online flash sale) and one pair were distressed Abercrombie ones bought super on sale (inspired by chelseawears) but no-one needs that many pairs of jeans. Especially when there were probably the same amount already clean and hanging up in my closet that also were the same. All skinny, all dark wash.   Seriously. The amount I've spent on clothes on jeans could probably cover my airfare to Russia. (I'm dying to go!). But I think part of the problem is all the ladies I follow on Instagram for makeup stuff, end up also posting OOTD, bags they bought, whatever. And if I follow a fashion blogger, half of the time they post the makeup they buy too. I need to stop. I'd much rather when I eventually settle down with kids and whatever, that I can talk about my experiences rather than all the disposable crap I bought.


  Such a great point! I'm like that w those Portofino Blouses from Express! Ugh... Seriously, I don't need the same shirt in 100 different colors & prints! I did just walk in there yesterday & turned right around and walked out. It can become a cycle! I started a notepad in my phone where I have to put down every dollar of daily spending. Not bills, but the everyday expenses, even the little things like gum or Starbucks. It's alarming. So it's making me so much more aware of every dollar that just flits away! Real eye opener!!  





shellygrrl said:


> FOTD...  * Benefit The POREfessional (don’t know about minimizing pores but it did keep any oiliness at bay) * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadow - Smut (also for brows) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil - Milk (haven't used this in ages; used this as a base for the inner third and corner of my lid) * Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Suspect on the outer third, Busted to intensify the outer v + outer third of lower lashline, Bootycall on the middle third, Verve on the inner third and inner corner. Really love how this turned out! * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Strada (contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * NYX Slim Line Lip Pencil - Black Berry (I applied it on its side, then blended it out with the pointed side of a double-ended cotton bud so it looked more grey on my lips than black) * MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp  I really love the combo of Black Berry and Up the Amp. Oddly enough I tried the combo to get something similar to the NARS Audacious lipstick in Dominique, but this isn't close at all, really. This is much more similar to MAC Heroine, IMO. I still like it, though! :cheer:  Quick pic I took of the look on my iPod this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My GAWD!! Such a beautiful FOTD! UTA is perfection on you girlie!!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG, that discipline writing down every purchase! I have to say living in the city make you spending more then if you were living in a  little town! We are bombarded with sales, little shops, New arrivals, etc.  An eye opener for me was reading an article about fast fashion, like H&M and Zara, that make you think after 6 weeks that you are out of date, because they are launching new collections 6 time a year (Are you thinking about MAC now?) Also now clothing are made to only last a couple of wash, instead of years. And than worst those cloths are made with plastic by products (viscose, Lycra etc) and take years to decompose. Now I'm much more careful of what i'm buying and try as much as possible to buy from local designer. So not only i'm no longer shopping and going to the mall (less temptation) but i'm supporting, local workforce, talent and business and those designers are only launching 2 collections a years so that pretty much reduced the amount i'm buying per year.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


>


Wow! Gorgeous looks! This really makes me want to dip into my collection to pull out those vampy lipsticks.

On another note I was wondering if someone could lead me to a section of the forum for asking advice on makeup for a certain dress. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 15, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Wow! Gorgeous looks! This really makes me want to dip into my collection to pull out those vampy lipsticks.   On another note I was wondering if someone could lead me to a section of the forum for asking advice on makeup for a certain dress. Thanks in advanced!


  Thanks hun!!  This is always my fav time of year... The Summer to Fall transition! Bring out those vampy lippies!!  As for the makeup advice... Feel free to post a pic of your dress in here, we'd be happy to give you some recs...  You can also start your own thread asking for the advice you need. HTH


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you! Here's a picture of the dress itself. It's a strange bright teal blue shade which stumps me on what sort of makeup I should wear with the dress itself.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 15, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Thank you! Here's a picture of the dress itself. It's a strange bright teal blue shade which stumps me on what sort of makeup I should wear with the dress itself.


 My advice would be... The bolder or more colorful the clothes, the more neutral you should go with your eye makeup. You could still do a nice smokey eye if it's an evening event, but maybe go with a nice brown or bronze smokey eye rather than a classic black. Don't be afraid to use a nice liner... Just don't go too crazy with the cat eye affect. Maybe even do a pop of color liner on the bottom lashline. I'd probably go highlight crazy! A pretty coral blush. And keep the lips simple with a shiny gloss. That's just my personal advice. If you want a more specific look breakdown, you could let us know what colors or palettes you have for reference.  The dress is really cute! I'd love to see the finished look w you all dolled up!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 15, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Thank you! Here's a picture of the dress itself. It's a strange bright teal blue shade which stumps me on what sort of makeup I should wear with the dress itself.


  I agree with PixieDancer, Perfect skin, nice contour, neutral eyes and a nice pink lips go on pixiwoo for the Angelina Joli tutorial 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxox_MFpy7c


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 15, 2014)

Ugh double post


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 15, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> I agree with PixieDancer, Perfect skin, nice contour, neutral eyes and a nice pink lips go on pixiwoo for the Angelina Joli tutorial  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxox_MFpy7c


  I'm gonna go check it out too! I don't know why I always forget about pixiwoo! Honestly, I've been avoiding blogs & YouTube because those darn things enable the crap out of me to buy more makeup! Heehee


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 15, 2014)

[@]dodotheextinct[/@]  I think this would be pretty...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got this from: http://www.myeyeshadowconsultant.com


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Honestly, I've been avoiding blogs & YouTube because those darn things enable the crap out of me to buy more makeup! Heehee


  LOL I know! but this video is Team Low-Buy friendly, I mean you (all of us) all have similar product in our stash, i'm sure you won't be lemming any products after watching this video


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 15, 2014)

VAL4M said:


> LOL I know! but this video is Team Low-Buy friendly, I mean you (all of us) all have similar product in our stash, i'm sure you won't be lemming any products after watching this video


 Good to know! Heehee I blame my lack of willpower, blogs, YouTube, and Specktra for 75% of my makeup stash!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 16, 2014)

@veronikawithak the hourglass blush palette just went up on Sephora. I don't think its available for purchase yet, maybe only for Rouge, but its up. :stars:


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @veronikawithak the hourglass blush palette just went up on Sephora. I don't think its available for purchase yet, maybe only for Rouge, but its up. :stars:


  Thanks! Saw that this morning. I'm Rouge and it's not up for us yet either.. will be stalking though!


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 16, 2014)

whooooa its been awhile! Last I was here was a little after I left Japan, well heres my buys for the year so far

  - MAC Fantasy of Flowers
  Perfect Topping (rec'vd swap)

  - LimeCrime 
  Wicked velvetine
  Salem velvetine
  2 liners

  - MAC AA 
  Both blushes
  ED bronzer
  Enchanted l/s

  -MAC Artifically Wild
  Taupe Blush
  Pink Cult Blush
  Natural WIlderness es


  So I havent really been on a no buy but from what i have noticed is that I am really being very strict on my makeup purchases. For AW i bought those blindly I havent seen them becasue I am away for training. NW es is a color for me becasue im olvie tone so that justified them for me. I did major clean up, i went from 5 MAC 15 pans to 3, and got rid of my color quads, my Kat Von D palettes and tones of blushes, tarte palettes, I seriously said F'k IT and straight up gave it away, but the lovely ladies that got it i could tell they are really enjoying it, they are the kind that wouldnt ever spend what I just did in makeup so i really prefer it that way instead of it rotting away. I even gave brushes away, from sigmas, bobbi browns to even hakuhodos. It was just sickening. 

  Moving in with my boyfriend also made me realize how much space and room I have to compromise, my makeup hoarding almost made me ashamed of myself. My bf doesnt care he knows makeup is my thing but I cared. So im doing better, i really have to watch out for the holidays, so far I know for a fact i am getting that HG blush palette, i use my ambient one on a daily so i am proud of that. but as i have been buying new makeup items i get rid of items, so i already went through my stash to get rid of three more blushes. It helps and it makes me feel better as my collection feels managible and im actually wearing it. Now i feel in trouble with the mac holiday collection because im a sucker for baby pigments but ima have to sort through my es for them. 

  sorry for the spelling, im on lunch break eeeek


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome back @janette9687! Looks like you're doing a great job! Good for you! And CONGRATS on the move-in with the BF!! Glad he understands your "little thing!" HeeHee



  As for me... Confession time. 
  Nothing too major, but I'm feeling conflicted.
  I have been doing really well with my collection purge and decided to let myself use some of my sale money to get 2 NARS Audacious lipsicks. Problem is, there are just SOOOOOO many shades to choose from. And I tried to be really responsible and research so I wouldn't buy close dupes. Well, THAT led to me buying 4 instead of 2. Now I know the shades I picked are unique to things I already own. And I went with Fall Season shades that I will use right now. Which could potentially help me weed out and purge more things from my currant stash that may not be getting love due to these new additions. And I DO get a discount at NARS, so it wasn't too horrible.
  BUT... I hate that I'm making excuses...
  I should have stuck to my 2 limit. And I'm disappointed that I hauled two too many lippies. I think I will force myself to part with at least 2 more lipsticks from my stash before the NARS ones arrive. It's probably the only way to get past the nagging feeling of guilt.

  Just a word of warning. DON'T "research" the NARS Audacious lipsticks. Just don't. They are expensive. Not a lot of product. 
  IF you fall victim to them. Just pick a shade you think you'll like. You most likely will. They all got great reviews and look to be nice quality. Just DON'T research swatches. OR you'll end up with more! And in some cases LOTS more. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!

  In my Palette Challenge news:
  No new updates since I haven't worn any eyeshadow the last 2 days. Kept things pretty simple.
  I did use my Revlon Matte Balm in Elusive, which made me feel good about skipping MAC Hoop. I already had the Revlon one before Hoop came out. And I resisted when they said Elusive was a dupe. The old me would have bought Hoop anyways. But the new me skipped it! And now, everytime I use Elusive I feel good for holding my ground and having a cheaper, just-as-good version of another lippie!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



Welcome back @janette9687! Looks like you're doing a great job! Good for you! And CONGRATS on the move-in with the BF!! Glad he understands your "little thing!" HeeHee



  As for me... Confession time. 
  Nothing too major, but I'm feeling conflicted.
  I have been doing really well with my collection purge and decided to let myself use some of my sale money to get 2 NARS Audacious lipsicks. Problem is, there are just SOOOOOO many shades to choose from. And I tried to be really responsible and research so I wouldn't buy close dupes. Well, THAT led to me buying 4 instead of 2. Now I know the shades I picked are unique to things I already own. And I went with Fall Season shades that I will use right now. Which could potentially help me weed out and purge more things from my currant stash that may not be getting love due to these new additions. And I DO get a discount at NARS, so it wasn't too horrible.
  BUT... I hate that I'm making excuses...
  I should have stuck to my 2 limit. And I'm disappointed that I hauled two too many lippies. I think I will force myself to part with at least 2 more lipsticks from my stash before the NARS ones arrive. It's probably the only way to get past the nagging feeling of guilt.

  Just a word of warning. DON'T "research" the NARS Audacious lipsticks. Just don't. They are expensive. Not a lot of product. 
  IF you fall victim to them. Just pick a shade you think you'll like. You most likely will. They all got great reviews and look to be nice quality. Just DON'T research swatches. OR you'll end up with more! And in some cases LOTS more. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!

  In my Palette Challenge news:
  No new updates since I haven't worn any eyeshadow the last 2 days. Kept things pretty simple.
  I did use my Revlon Matte Balm in Elusive, which made me feel good about skipping MAC Hoop. I already had the Revlon one before Hoop came out. And I resisted when they said Elusive was a dupe. The old me would have bought Hoop anyways. But the new me skipped it! And now, everytime I use Elusive I feel good for holding my ground and having a cheaper, just-as-good version of another lippie!



  OMG. I read Temptalia's reviews and swatches last night - deciding I'd allow myself ONE Audacious lipstick. Now I can't decide between Anita, Julie or Brigitte. The nude/rose shades are all gorgeous!  And thanks for the heads up on Hoop and Elusive. I found Elusive turned a bit brighter on me than I would've like, so I can scratch Hoop of off my potential Back 2 MAC list.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Welcome back @janette9687! Looks like you're doing a great job! Good for you! And CONGRATS on the move-in with the BF!! Glad he understands your "little thing!" HeeHee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah... It's hard to decide. That's how I got in trouble. I don't think you can go wrong any way you go. Maybe try to test the nude-ish shades out in person. They would be a costly mistake if you chose the wrong shade of nude. I went for some safe Fall colors. Anita seems to be a popular choice... so maybe try that one!

  Hoop was Limited Edition. So I'm glad we don't have to hunt it down and pay inflated prices for it. Elusive will do when I'm thinking of Hoop. HeeHee


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> As for me... Confession time.  Nothing too major, but I'm feeling conflicted.  I have been doing really well with my collection purge and decided to let myself use some of my sale money to get 2 NARS Audacious lipsicks. Problem is, there are just SOOOOOO many shades to choose from. And I tried to be really responsible and research so I wouldn't buy close dupes. Well, THAT led to me buying 4 instead of 2. Now I know the shades I picked are unique to things I already own. And I went with Fall Season shades that I will use right now. Which could potentially help me weed out and purge more things from my currant stash that may not be getting love due to these new additions. And I DO get a discount at NARS, so it wasn't too horrible.  BUT... I hate that I'm making excuses...  I should have stuck to my 2 limit. And I'm disappointed that I hauled two too many lippies. I think I will force myself to part with at least 2 more lipsticks from my stash before the NARS ones arrive. It's probably the only way to get past the nagging feeling of guilt.


  So you bought four lippies instead of your planned two. Just make sure you use them, and do what you need to do to get back on track. :nods:  





Maris Crane said:


> OMG. I read Temptalia's reviews and swatches last night - deciding I'd allow myself ONE Audacious lipstick. Now I can't decide between Anita, Julie or Brigitte. The nude/rose shades are all gorgeous!


  I've got three that I want now: Julie, Marisa, and Dominique -- all shades not represented in my stash. Since they're perm, I'm not in a huge rush to get them, and I definitely wouldn't buy all three at once!  Anyhoo, my top tip would be to go for the one shade that's the most _un_like what you've got in your existing stash, as you're going for only one.


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 17, 2014)

@PixieDancer Stop beating yourself up, consider yourself told off!

  The fact that you made sure what you purchased was unique to your collection and in shades that you will use this fall is a massive step forward! Think back to what you might have done a year ago, you wouldn't have put that much consideration into the purchase, you would have made sure you didn't get dupes and you would probably have bought more than 4!

  Yes you are purging the collection, but minor slip ups will happen, look at the positives that you can see in your changing behaviour not just the negatives!

  I have one Audacious lipstick in my basket - Charlotte, 1 for the namesake and 2 I don't have a colour like this so it will be unique. i am also getting more fussy as I purge about formulas, so I want to try one before I jump in with both feet.

  Currently waiting to order till pay day, also in my basket is nars eyeshadow primer replacement which I am desperate for! i am still debating on the blush and may swap it out for a replacement of my HG cleanser. i have a £10 reward to use before 2nd Oct so getting a much needed new primer and something else as my October treat.

  I am trying to limit the number of things I bring at the moment and have allocated myself 3 things from the holiday collections, only 1 of these slots is definitely taken up at the moment:



Hourglass blush palette 	
Potentially the guerlain holiday palette, but need to see better swatches first - maybe to warm toned for me. 	
Probably something for the NARS holiday gift sets, hoping that the rumours of a dual intensity shadow palette are true! 
 
  Works been absolutely crazy at the moment so my purge has taken a back seat again, really need to find some time to finish clearing out!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] these NARS lipsticks came out of nowhere and are causing endless mischief!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> @PixieDancer these NARS lipsticks came out of nowhere and are causing endless mischief!


  So true @awickedshape


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So true @awickedshape


  :sigh:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 17, 2014)

Alright ladies, need some advice/help/support. Apologies in advance for the long posts.   I've been doing really well lately with makeup and other material goods. I'm making sure to use cash with everything (I never use my cc anyway but I wanted more of the feeling of here's $100 for the week. That's it). So far its working and I'm really thinking through my purchases and I've found that sometimes I can just swatch and leave without purchasing.   Recently, I've had a bit of a falling out with a friend. We didn't get into a fight or anything like that, honestly we've both just been busy and haven't had time for each other. Completely understandable. We used to date for a few months and agreed it wouldn't work out. This was like two years ago. And it really hurt me, not gonna lie. But I don't have feelings for him in that sense anymore. What hurts me now is that he remained friends with people who hurt me, who I've forgiven and moved on. He's also gotten into the habit of rubbing in how much he makes, where he's going on vacation, how nice his apartment is etc. Its gotten to the point where I've blocked him on social media because I don't want to see the pictures. It even bothers me more because I've literally clawed my way to where I am and he makes significantly more than me and is able to do these things without effort it seems.    The last time he talked to me was about a month ago, right before my CPA and he asked me to proofread a paper for him for grad school. No hey, how are you. No how's the CPA studying. Nothing. I called him out and said that I wouldn't help him. He got pissy and whiny about it and we haven't really talked except for a few texts. Again, Nome of which he's asked me about how I'm doing or anything. Its always all about him and advice/favors.   Part of me is saying just cut the cord and move on. This kid is seriously an ass hole and I have no clue what I'm holding on to. I'm no longer friends with that group so its not like we are in the same circles. I just don't feel like I deserve this.   Bringing this back to makeup, I want to shop. And shop hard. I'm really trying to hold off. I'm doing really well and saving for the holidays and for my own vacation. I've cleaned out my stash again, staying away from Instagram, really playing with all my shadows, etc. But I just feel shitty.   How do you guys let go of people? How do you deal with losing a close friend?


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 17, 2014)

Helloooo Team Low-Buy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm hanging my head in shame for taking a low-buy break for the fall collections and not posting in here for so long. But now it's time to get back on track!

  Here's some rambling on what I bought over the last couple of weeks, if anyone's interested...
  First, I went a little crazy on evilbay and did some bargin hunting, I bought a couple of things from Clarins, Armani, Shiseido etc. In hindsight I feel a little bad about it, since I didn't really need any of it and the only thing I'm 100% happy with is MAC Uninterrupted. Two of the other itmes arrived with fingerprints in them (a cream blush and a powder blush) even though they were sold as brand new and unused, so that put a little damper on my excitement and I slowed down with my ebay hauling.

  Then, MAC fall collections... I bought ALL the blushes, except Pink Sprinkles (and PC which I already have). But I got SY x 2 instead, although I already decided to let the BU go. I also returned Fun Ending, which I didn't like on me, mainly because of the finish. Can't really describe why, but I wasn't feeling it.
  Next to Skin I LOVE and wish I had gotten a BU instead of getting Taupe, since that one is very pigmented and I feel like can look muddy on me. I think I'll rather use it as e/s.

  I also bought two other items that I ended up returning, which I kinda feel bad about, but they really didn't work for me. One was the Matchmaster concealer which made my skin burn, and a Bare Minerals BB e/s that had glitter particles in it, which I didn't see at all in swatches and it also made my lids feel dry and pretty much like paper.

  Adding to that, I bougth the YSL Souffle powder. Had to pay custom fees even though it was from the UK, so that was annyoing since it wasn't cheap to begin with. I also don't like it as much as I hoped I would. Still trying to make it work for me, or else it'll go in my sales/swap thread.

  My biggest splurge was my first Tom Ford item, the cheek brush. There was 10€ off and free shipping, so I couldn't resist any longer. It's nice, but to be completely honest, I prefer my Hakuhodos. The TF definitely is great quality, but IMO it's not living up to the hype. I'll rather get more Hakus in the future.
  My other purchases were a fragrance, brush cleanser, and I ordered the Lookfantastic Beauty Box. Not a fan of beauty boxes in general, but I was curious about this one, I was hoping for something Nars or some skin care brands I wanted to try anyway. Although none of those brands are in it, I do like it a lot. In case anyone's interested, they have free worldwide shipping and usually some discount codes floating around.

  Back into Low-Buy mode I go. All of those latest hauls made me realize that in most cases it's better for me to stick with what I know, brand and product wise. Too often I end up not liking something and going back to my old faves.
  My next planned purchase is the Hourglass blush palette which I really want, and then the Nars Audacious l/s in Barbara, but I guess I can take my time with that one. Then I will try to skip everything until MAC's holiday collection (1-2 blushes) and that gorgeous mineralize collection with the knit pattern. Hopefully that one won't release before next year.

  The Gucci makeup line is a temptation as well, not gonna lie... Other than that, I think I'll be able to skip all high end holiday collections this year. Woot!

  I wanted to get more of the Muji organizers I got some months ago, the smaller ones I want to use for blushes, MES, etc, but they seem to be discontinued / not available online anymore. So that sucks since I only have one of those. :-/ 

  Hope everyone is doing well! Hugs to all. I will try to better keep up with this thread again.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Alright ladies, need some advice/help/support. Apologies in advance for the long posts.   I've been doing really well lately with makeup and other material goods. I'm making sure to use cash with everything (I never use my cc anyway but I wanted more of the feeling of here's $100 for the week. That's it). So far its working and I'm really thinking through my purchases and I've found that sometimes I can just swatch and leave without purchasing.   Recently, I've had a bit of a falling out with a friend. We didn't get into a fight or anything like that, honestly we've both just been busy and haven't had time for each other. Completely understandable. We used to date for a few months and agreed it wouldn't work out. This was like two years ago. And it really hurt me, not gonna lie. But I don't have feelings for him in that sense anymore. What hurts me now is that he remained friends with people who hurt me, who I've forgiven and moved on. He's also gotten into the habit of rubbing in how much he makes, where he's going on vacation, how nice his apartment is etc. Its gotten to the point where I've blocked him on social media because I don't want to see the pictures. It even bothers me more because I've literally clawed my way to where I am and he makes significantly more than me and is able to do these things without effort it seems.    The last time he talked to me was about a month ago, right before my CPA and he asked me to proofread a paper for him for grad school. No hey, how are you. No how's the CPA studying. Nothing. I called him out and said that I wouldn't help him. He got pissy and whiny about it and we haven't really talked except for a few texts. Again, Nome of which he's asked me about how I'm doing or anything. Its always all about him and advice/favors.   Part of me is saying just cut the cord and move on. This kid is seriously an ass hole and I have no clue what I'm holding on to. I'm no longer friends with that group so its not like we are in the same circles. I just don't feel like I deserve this.   Bringing this back to makeup, I want to shop. And shop hard. I'm really trying to hold off. I'm doing really well and saving for the holidays and for my own vacation. I've cleaned out my stash again, staying away from Instagram, really playing with all my shadows, etc. But I just feel shitty.   How do you guys let go of people? How do you deal with losing a close friend?


  Hi I don't mean to meddle. Has he been being a good friend to you?


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 17, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] I know exactly how you feel. Sometimes it's not the amount you went over, it's the fact that you broke a promise to yourself. You should be so proud of how far you've come though! If it makes you feel better, let go of a couple less loved items to make room for the new ones. It's great that you were able to fill in gaps too! Those lipsticks have sucked a lot of people in and they look very worth the hype IMO. But now that you've had a chance to reflect on what happened, don't forget to ENJOY them! Makeup should be something that makes you happy above all.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 17, 2014)

@awickedshape please meddle! I need help letting this go.   He used to be. We used to be very close and would hang out often. I would say around February things started to go south and he would only text me if he needed something. I'm not sure what happened, but at this point I'm sick of it and hurt.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @awickedshape please meddle! I need help letting this go.   He used to be. We used to be very close and would hang out often. I would say around February things started to go south and he would only text me if he needed something. I'm not sure what happened, but at this point I'm sick of it and hurt.


   Hi Well I'm sorry to hear that.  Do you think you'll want to speak to him about it? It would be good to know if he wants to try to keep you as a friend as opposed to having this distance between you. Relationships between people, romantic, platonic or otherwise, go through these lulls sometimes but if this is a permanent change you might have to let it evolve and be what it will be. Whether you just have to keep it as nodding acquaintances or a work contact etc I hope you can get lots more input. Take your time and think about it, take care of yourself and choose wisely with your shopping list


----------



## mel33t (Sep 17, 2014)

@awickedshape that is for the advice.   I'm not sure if this is a permanent lull or not. I was trying to stay involved and he just didn't seem interested in remaining friends. I'm not sure of talking will do anything at this point, but I could try.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @awickedshape that is for the advice.   I'm not sure if this is a permanent lull or not. I was trying to stay involved and he just didn't seem interested in remaining friends. I'm not sure of talking will do anything at this point, but I could try.


  I do hope you have a good resolution!


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 17, 2014)

@mel33t I hope I don't sound condescending but if he is only talks to you because he wants something from you I think you should cut ties or just become as @awickedshape states "nodding acquaintances". I personally believe that friendship is a two-way street where both people support each other even if you aren't in constant contact. I say if you are willing talk to him how you are feeling and if he is still selfish it might be better to just become acquaintances.

In regarding what he posts about how awesome his life is ignore that. You are in a better place and a happier place than he is. Happiness does not equal a high pay cheque, what vacations you took and where you stay. Plus social media is skewed to make anything you do look awesome.

I know how you feel with the negative feelings making you want to go shopping but please know that the feeling will be gone once the storm has passed. Perhaps doing something more productive/enjoyable will help such as studying even more for your CPA exams, reading a good book, a walk in the local park or what else makes you happy.

I hope this helps feel free to PM me if you feel a need to rant/vent.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 17, 2014)

My AMAZING husband just made me a list of all of MAC's lipsticks that are currently listed on their site. I plan to use it for inventory purposes.

  172, I believe.

  Let me know if you'd like me to post it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 17, 2014)

[@]mel33t[/@] My advice, based on my experience and that of several friends of mine (so take this with a grain of salt) is to mention it to him and if things don't change, let it go! At the risk of sounding cliche, life's too short. The people you surround yourself with have a huge impact on your mental health and well-being and you owe it to yourself to make sure that it's a positive impact.  You seem like a great person and you so deserve people that will add value to your life! Relationships are priorities in a sense.. if someone isn't making you a priority and isn't adding things into the "relationship box" but still taking things out all the time.. you're just going to get burnt out (sounds like where you're at now). That can really mess with your emotions.. leading to imbalance in other areas (like the urge to shop).  All the time you spend trying to make this work means you could be closed off to new relationships.. you could be missing out on a great friendship or romance with someone that will really make you a priority. To make it easier to let go, I try to look at relationships like any other experience.. appreciate it for what it added to your life and personal growth, but resist the impulse to hold onto how it used to be or how you'd like it to be now.  Anyway.. just my two cents. I hope it helped, and that you can figure things out soon!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 17, 2014)

For anyone who's interested, Pinksofoxy posted "15 Shopping Tips for the Shopaholic" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-Kx9ZKIrUw Great tips for low buy!!

@Naynadine welcome back.. missed seeing you in here! It was interesting to read through what you purchased and what your thoughts were.. It's frustrating when things don't work out. I've been trying to stick to things I know I'll love as well. Usually when I get something because everyone's raving about it I tend to not like it or use it as much as I thought I would. My next purchase will be the Hourglass palette as well. Going to pass on pretty much everything else until the sale and then I'll try to pick out my top few things.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 17, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> So you bought four lippies instead of your planned two. Just make sure you use them, and do what you need to do to get back on track. :nods: I've got three that I want now: Julie, Marisa, and Dominique -- all shades not represented in my stash. Since they're perm, I'm not in a huge rush to get them, and I definitely wouldn't buy all three at once!  Anyhoo, my top tip would be to go for the one shade that's the most _un_like what you've got in your existing stash, as you're going for only one.


  I plan to use these a ton.. One of the reasons I stuck to Fall shades rather than ones I know will sit til Spring. I'm letting 2-4 more lipsticks go when these arrive to justify them even more. And I agree w your rec to start w 1. That's exactly what I should've done. But I picked 2 I wanted & when 1 of them wasn't available I didn't walk away with just the remaining 1. Which is where the trouble started. Hopefully I like them as much as everyone else. As always, good advice my girl!  





charlotte366 said:


> @PixieDancer  Stop beating yourself up, consider yourself told off!  The fact that you made sure what you purchased was unique to your collection and in shades that you will use this fall is a massive step forward! Think back to what you might have done a year ago, you wouldn't have put that much consideration into the purchase, you would have made sure you didn't get dupes and you would probably have bought more than 4!  Yes you are purging the collection, but minor slip ups will happen, look at the positives that you can see in your changing behaviour not just the negatives!  I have one Audacious lipstick in my basket - Charlotte, 1 for the namesake and 2 I don't have a colour like this so it will be unique. i am also getting more fussy as I purge about formulas, so I want to try one before I jump in with both feet.  Currently waiting to order till pay day, also in my basket is nars eyeshadow primer replacement which I am desperate for! i am still debating on the blush and may swap it out for a replacement of my HG cleanser. i have a £10 reward to use before 2nd Oct so getting a much needed new primer and something else as my October treat.  I am trying to limit the number of things I bring at the moment and have allocated myself 3 things from the holiday collections, only 1 of these slots is definitely taken up at the moment:
> 
> Hourglass blush palette
> Potentially the guerlain holiday palette, but need to see better swatches first - maybe to warm toned for me.
> ...


  You're right! I am doing a lot better & I'm going to clear 2-4 more lippies out to make room. And every shade I chose was unique & Fall appropriate for wear time NOW instead of storing & hoarding. Charlotte looks beautiful... Let me know how you like it when it arrives!  I will most likely end up w the HG blush palette as well. I only have 1 shade in it, and have already decided I'll give it to my mom if I get the palette.  Good luck finding time to purge. It always makes me feel better & I know it's helped me learn to let go of things. Thanks for helping me feel better! Moving forward!!   





awickedshape said:


> [@]PixieDancer[/@] these NARS lipsticks came out of nowhere and are causing endless mischief!


  They sure did! I certainly was blindsided! Heehee  





veronikawithak said:


> [@]PixieDancer[/@] I know exactly how you feel. Sometimes it's not the amount you went over, it's the fact that you broke a promise to yourself. You should be so proud of how far you've come though! If it makes you feel better, let go of a couple less loved items to make room for the new ones. It's great that you were able to fill in gaps too! Those lipsticks have sucked a lot of people in and they look very worth the hype IMO. But now that you've had a chance to reflect on what happened, don't forget to ENJOY them! Makeup should be something that makes you happy above all.


  So true! I promise to wear them a ton! And I've already purged 80% of my lipstick backups but will clear 2-4 from my current stash to make room for these bad boys. Thanks for the reassurance that I'm doing well. And I will not let this minor set back spiral out of control. I've already vowed to not get anymore of them (regardless of how much I may love them) until after the New Year. So, hold me to that!! Thanks babe!   





mel33t said:


> @awickedshape please meddle! I need help letting this go.   He used to be. We used to be very close and would hang out often. I would say around February things started to go south and he would only text me if he needed something. I'm not sure what happened, but at this point I'm sick of it and hurt.


  I agree w V. Life's way too short to allow yourself to be brought down by the inconsideration of others. Remember you can't control what others do and say... Only how YOU decide to react. I also agree it may help you to move on if you do have that open dialogue w him about how you feel. Obviously if he's a real friend, he'll care about your feelings and adjust his behavior to keep you as a friend. If he doesn't... The message is clear and you can move on with no remorse.  Sometimes people aren't in your life forever. That's just the way things are. Take the good and reflect on it. And try to learn from the other things. You seem like a lovely young lady with much to offer your friends and loved ones. Focus on those that make you feel uplifted and good about yourself.  Maybe your "friend" will come to his senses and realize what he's lost. And if he doesn't, that's ok too. That's his life to live and you're busy living yours... One of happiness & all the good things life has to offer. The things money can't buy! Feel free to PM me if you need someone. I'm a good listener... And I know everyone needs a safe place to chat things out. Smile sweetie!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Recently, I've had a bit of a falling out with a friend. We didn't get into a fight or anything like that, honestly we've both just been busy and haven't had time for each other. Completely understandable. We used to date for a few months and agreed it wouldn't work out. This was like two years ago. And it really hurt me, not gonna lie. But I don't have feelings for him in that sense anymore. What hurts me now is that he remained friends with people who hurt me, who I've forgiven and moved on. He's also gotten into the habit of rubbing in how much he makes, where he's going on vacation, how nice his apartment is etc. Its gotten to the point where I've blocked him on social media because I don't want to see the pictures. It even bothers me more because I've literally clawed my way to where I am and he makes significantly more than me and is able to do these things without effort it seems.    The last time he talked to me was about a month ago, right before my CPA and he asked me to proofread a paper for him for grad school. No hey, how are you. No how's the CPA studying. Nothing. I called him out and said that I wouldn't help him. He got pissy and whiny about it and we haven't really talked except for a few texts. Again, Nome of which he's asked me about how I'm doing or anything. Its always all about him and advice/favors.   Part of me is saying just cut the cord and move on. This kid is seriously an ass hole and I have no clue what I'm holding on to. I'm no longer friends with that group so its not like we are in the same circles. I just don't feel like I deserve this.


  You _don't_ deserve this. :down: Cut him off.  





Naynadine said:


> Back into Low-Buy mode I go. All of those latest hauls made me realize that in most cases it's better for me to stick with what I know, brand and product wise. Too often I end up not liking something and going back to my old faves.


  See, you learned something from your spree! Now you can use this information going forward to keep on track. :nods:


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Sep 17, 2014)

Awww YOU LADIES!!! You make me so happy! Thank you for all of your compliments and encouragement, it means the world to me!  I love being here.  It's a great place to be!

  I purchased RRVG2 gloss and lipstick - returned the lipstick. Felt like a creep returning an item/money for charity. UGHHH.  But honestly, it would've gone to waste as it wasn't my shade. Yet another time I let a salegirl sell me something that wasn't right for me! Lesson learned, for at least a while anyways! 

@veronikawithak- love that your working your way through products & I really love that you are keeping track of expiry dates, etc.  It's important for cleanliness of course and health in general.  The other day I had to throw out a scrub that had gone off (the smell was strange) - what a waste.  Paying attention to those details helps to keep us in good form and use up our products 'in order'.  When was your birthday?  HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in case I already missed it!  I always identify so strongly with your posts too!  I feel like we could be 'in real life' friends!  When are you moving?!  (not to sound like a creepy stalker - when's your birthday?! when are you moving across Canada?  WHEN CAN WE BE IRL FRIENDS?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

@PixieDancer- Aww GIRL!  You are so sweet.  Thank you, Thank you for all of your wonderful words!  Over-analyzing is the enemy and stands in the way of achieving greatness and self-acceptance, I think.  I love LOVE your new pic that you posted!  Will you be performing in Vegas during Oct 10-13?  I'll be in town then (hubs doesn't know - tee hee - for his 30th birthday!) & if you are I would love to see you perform!  How's your palette rotation going?!  The NARS lippies sound great - you've been a good girl by not totally lemming! 

@Ajigglin - did you hear about your job interview?  Sounds like a great opportunity! I know you've been working so hard at finding the right career and job path - it's so, so important to like what we do!  Proud of you for sticking with it even though it must be so difficult sometimes! 

@Maris Crane - Thanks for your comments  I'm so happy about the weight loss. It's like...a weight off my shoulders!  haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are right about the blog accountability factor - if you have followers or people who are interested, it definitely keeps accountability up!  Also the Use It Up section or something like it is a great idea!    
  The next time you're lemming for a product - think of RUSSIA!  Maybe keep a picture/postcard of it in your wallet so you can remind yourself of your bigger goals?

@lyseD - I just got Plumful and I LOVE IT! (if you're still in the market for a perm. MAC lippie).  

@MissTania- You are so right about the 'hoarding' aspect girl - I can't tell you how many products I've given away or thrown out recently because I didn't need them or I had dupes of them.  Just remember- ONWARD AND UPWARD!  As we all know cosmetics have an expiry and we need to keep that in mind when we're purchasing!  As Peter Walsh says, every item takes up 'real estate' in our homes and we are paying for this by paying for rent/mortgages - so really every item in our home is costing way more than the sticker price.  He says "Never throw good money after bad money,' meaning don't waste your good money (mortgage/rent/mental energy/etc) on bad money (items that we've purchased that we don't need).  

@VAL4M - WOW!  You've accomplished so much!  I love it!  Can't believe you did a marathon.  Running is so good for weight loss, but you're right - finding an activity that you love is so important.  I've done a 1/2 and thought I was going to die lol!   My hubs and I ran it 2 weeks before our wedding last year and it was quite the challenge. I loved it and would love to do another one.  We ran Seawheeze in Vancouver   And yes, I could see having your child as the #1 accomplishment of your life!  Sounds like you have created a very full life for yourself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@burghchick - Hey Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for your lovely and encouraging comments!  I agree - we sound like two peas in a pod!  I also believe that the world would be a better place if people had more empathy or more open about their feelings.  I think people often get burned and that's why they retreat into themselves.  It happens to everyone. The key is to know who to trust with those feelings and who should be avoided, while not becoming bitter about the world in general ("The world is full of untrustworthy people," etc).  I think empathy and openness are keys to great careers, but they are usually careers that are stressful or emotional!  They key there is balance, of course.  I'm a teacher right now and it's so hard.  I'm only a sub, but honestly - sometimes it's very emotional. You see children going through so many challenges and difficulties.  The world truly does benefit from those people who are brave enough to share their vulnerability! 
  HAHAH about the book recs - I have a few of those rented from the library - great minds think alike!  The one about giving up one thing a month & the overspent American - do you recommend both?  I have those out right now!  hehe. 
  A big part of happiness I think is striving every day to do little things that are working towards a greater goal.  Like you said, sometimes people have crappy years and good years - but the key is to stick with the struggle of the crappy year to get to the good one.  Sometimes it seems as if everything is going crappy, but if I can separate parts of my life I can see which parts are going really well and which parts need work.  I usually generalize ("I'm struggling right now..." etc) but if I really break it down it's one part of my life that I'm struggling in.  Not every part of my life. So that drives me forward and keeps my momentum up!  Good for you for striving forward even when you feel like progress is stagnant - sometimes that's all we can do before we get to the next part that's waiting for us! xo

@shellygrrl - Love the pic you posted!  The lipstick is gorgeous and so are you (but you look a little shellshocked about something?  The price of the NARS lippies perhaps?! haha). 

@kait0 - as per your rec I just started Queen of Versailles. Halfway thru and having a hard time relating to these self indulgent people lol.  Trying hard not to be too judgmental, but HOLY MAN.  Can't believe it.  What a lifestyle. 

@dodotheextinct - LOVE THIS DRESS!!! Beautiful!  I agree, a neutral type eye would work great w/gold/brown tones. 

@mel33t  - about this boy/shopping situation.  It sounds like he's already made it pretty clear that you're a 'low' priority to him because he only reappears when he needs you for some help or an ego boost.  You do not deserve this treatment.  You've earned everything you've got and you seem lovely.  I think you know what you want and need to do but I get that it's hard.  Sometimes people from our past remind us of happy times or memories that we'd like to hold on to.  But unless you want to reconnect in the future, I would say it's pretty clear that you need to cut ties for yourself.  He will not like it and he'll probably bitch about it to mutual friends/acquaintances.  You may feel like he's trying to paint you as 'a bitch' etc. for not talking to him/helping him/etc.  Any smart person who listens to his stories will understand the probable truth, that you had to get away to help yourself.  But honestly, you do not deserve this treatment and you shouldn't accept it.  From my experience, I can say that any man who truly wants to reconnect in a romantic way will make you the priority you deserve to be and will let you know that you are a priority.    

What are you getting out of this relationship?  It doesn't seem like much, or anything at all.  Just someone who reappears when it's convenient for him.  I think especially given your romantic past, it's important to cut those ties.  Those ex-boyfriend/romantic feelings still have an impact on us unconsciously, even if we don't necessarily want a future with someone.  At least that's what I believe to be true.   

  Also - stay strong and resist your urges to 'shop your way out' of these feelings. Come on here - vent - PM us if you need to!  Go do your fav. hobby or activity, see friends, etc.  Keep busy and avoid, avoid, avoid the malls and online shopping, just like you've been doing. You're doing great girl. xo (I hope you don't take offence to what I'm saying!  I'm so sorry if I'm talking way, way too much here). 




  ALLLRIGHT Girlies. That's all I got for now.  Love the chats going on in here!  xoxo 


  PS - I decided to post a link to my wedding photos from 2013, simply so you can see who I am  names to faces always helps me!  (This is a big step for me - I'm pretty private, but honestly - I've been in here for so long and haven't ever posted a pic...thought it might be time to share!). I thought since I want to start my blog project, I'd better get used to some internet 'publicity' haha.  And you can see my hot hubs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GAWWWWD he's da best. 

  Engagement: http://www.kevintrowbridge.com/2013/06/24/melissa-trevor-fly-away-with-me-vintage-airplane-engagement-session-in-kelowna-bc/

  Wedding: http://www.kevintrowbridge.com/2013/10/07/melissa-trevor-colourful-fun-the-owl-and-the-pussycat-themed-wedding-at-the-harvest-golf-club-in-kelowna-bc/


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry of the EPIC ESSAY everyone! haha!  Like writing Moby Dick for Makeup/LowBuy!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 17, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@] Lol! My birthday isn't till February, but I was talking about shopping for my man's which is on the weekend. And we're planning to move next summer.. so we can be IRL friends then!  Ps. Love the photos! You look stunning.. and I love the engagement setting too.. the suitcases and passports are adorable.. is Mr. Glitteryvegas a pilot?


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Sep 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @Glitteryvegas Lol! My birthday isn't till February, but I was talking about shopping for my man's which is on the weekend. And we're planning to move next summer.. so we can be IRL friends then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh shoot my bad! I read you got him some good presents so I should've clued in! haha.  And OMG you're moving HERE?! AHHHHH!  So exciting!!! YES!

  Thank you so much re: photos!  We had such an amazing time at our wedding and our engagement shoot was unreal too.  Nope, he's an electrician - the plane was my idea because we love to travel so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha. Can't believe our photographers hooked that up for us! Amazing.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 17, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
  Oh shoot my bad! I read you got him some good presents so I should've clued in! haha.  And OMG you're moving HERE?! AHHHHH!  So exciting!!! YES!

  Thank you so much re: photos!  We had such an amazing time at our wedding and our engagement shoot was unreal too.  Nope, he's an electrician - the plane was my idea because we love to travel so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha. Can't believe our photographers hooked that up for us! Amazing. 



  Yes! If it works out that's where we're hoping.. If I remember correctly you live in Van right? Love the travel idea! Especially love the last photo where a plane is flying overhead too. Good timing!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 17, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas OMG OMG OMG!!! Your albums are just precious! What timeless and treasured memories you had captured so beautifully! You look stunning and deeply in love. You and your hubby look like the picture of perfection. I don;t think I've ever seen such a unique and personalized wedding theme!! It means so much that you would share those with us... I know all too well how difficult that can be to share a part of who you are with strangers on the Internet. It means a lot that you consider us friends... as we do YOU (Melissa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!! xoxo


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Awww YOU LADIES!!! You make me so happy! Thank you for all of your compliments and encouragement, it means the world to me!  I love being here.  It's a great place to be!
> 
> I purchased RRVG2 gloss and lipstick - returned the lipstick. Felt like a creep returning an item/money for charity. UGHHH.  But honestly, it would've gone to waste as it wasn't my shade. Yet another time I let a salegirl sell me something that wasn't right for me! Lesson learned, for at least a while anyways!
> 
> ...


  Really cool your pictures! LOVE them, I love travelling too, just cost so much money.
  Little anecdote : We purchase a bigger condo in June of this year, i was in the process of storing-packing my makeup when my husband asked me how many weeks in an all inclusive down south my makeup collection was worth and my answer was: - '' I do not know we never been down south! But at LEAST  3 weeks in Europe!!!" (I already been to a couple of city in France (Paris, Toulouse and Avignon), Spain and Ireland in the last 8 years) I laugh but then I felt miserable afterward because i wish I could go travelling every year  and not every 2-3 years like we are doing now. So maybe doing a long term low-buy will make it easier to go travelling  more often.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 17, 2014)

Also do not put me on the black list but those Nars lipstick are a big meh for me. No lemming whatsoever.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 17, 2014)

So I just found out that the MUFE deal where you get a discount if you buy multiples of their new eyeshadows doesn't apply in Canada.. that sure puts a damper on my lemmings. I'm thinking I might just get one for now, if any..

  Also going to pass on the Give Me More Lip set, too many reds and it's $70!

  Things seem so expensive this year.. is anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> So I just found out that the MUFE deal where you get a discount if you buy multiples of their new eyeshadows doesn't apply in Canada.. that sure puts a damper on my lemmings. I'm thinking I might just get one for now, if any..
> 
> Also going to pass on the Give Me More Lip set, too many reds and it's $70!
> 
> Things seem so expensive this year.. is anyone else feeling this way?


  YES!! I thought I was just more in tune with my spending than I was last year... Could that be what has us so aware of the costs now!?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @shellygrrl  - Love the pic you posted!  The lipstick is gorgeous and so are you (but you look a little shellshocked about something?  The price of the NARS lippies perhaps?! haha).


  :lol:  No shellshock at all, actually! What happened was the picture I took before the one I posted here had me looking down at the home button, so I had to force myself to look up toward the camera part and not at the button. Serious Wide-Eyed Concentration Face, which ended up a bit deer-in-the-headlights. :haha:  In other news: LOOKIT YOU TWO PURDY LOVEBIRDS!  :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi guys! It's been a while since I've popped in here and boy do I have some catching up to do! I've been doing pretty well with my low buy and have been having smaller hauls than planned the last few collections which is always nice.  My last large splurge was in June with Osbournes and Moody Blooms. Osbournes I grabbed 2 lipsticks, both blushes, an MSF and cranberry liner.  Moody Blooms I grabbed 1 sheen supreme, 3 fluid lines and a blush that I ended up returning. I didn't really buy anything in July that I recall besides a few staples and a lippy or two if I recall correctly. August had me buying two items from ANR and two perm lippies. September so far I have gotten both Simpsons blushes x2 and a gloss x2.  The double Simpsons buys were because I got the same items for my niece Hayli. I think I should be good the rest of the month until October when I plan to go a bit nuts with RHPS.  Matte Lip will probably be a small haul or a skip and I plan to grab maybe one or possibly two lipsticks from Heirloom Mix. Everything else that has been announced so far is a skip, though I may grab that Brooke palette at some point. We shall see about that though. I then plan on no buying the rest of October until the end of November or beginning of December so I can prepare for Christmas. As far as my current collection goes, I've been weeding things out slowly and have either trashed or passed along things I no longer have need or want of. I'll probably be moving by the end of the year or beginning of next year and hope to have it more fine tuned by then so I don't have to pack and move so much. I hope all you ladies are doing well in here! Are there any upcoming collections you're really excited about?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@], I love your wedding and engagement pictures! You look so beautiful and you and your husband make a great couple.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> No black list at all! I just wished I felt that way! Would've helped me a TON the other day! HeeHee
> 
> YES!! I thought I was just more in tune with my spending than I was last year... Could that be what has us so aware of the costs now!?


  At first I thought it might be because I'm more aware of my spending too.. but then I started comparing.. and prices are definitely creeping up!

  Example: 2013 Buxom Dolly's Opening Act set 6 x .07 lipgloss = $36 / 2014 Buxom Winner Takes All set 6 x .07 lipgloss = $40

  $4 increase in one year. You're still getting the amount of 3 full sized lipglosses for $40 instead of $69 (or $13 each instead of $23).. but.. seems like a big jump from last year.

  At least this makes me even more aware of where my $ is going.. and sadly it's not going as far. 

  If anyone's curious about the math for last year's sets, check this out: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/11/a-guide-to-sephoras-winter-2013-makeup.html


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

Are any low-buyers Sephora VIB members? I check the site but is it really anything particularly special?


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you for those who helped me decide what sort of makeup to wear with my dress. I hope y'all don't mind the photos. I really like the look though I think I would have liked to go a little bit more highlighter crazy haha. 







Makeup Used:
Holika Holika Aqua Petit BB Cream
Cargo Tonga Blush
MAC Soft&Gentle
Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer
MAC Brun (eyebrows), Woodwinked (all over lid), Expresso (outercorner and bottom lashline)
Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Perversion
Benefit They're Real! Mascara
Rimmel Kate Moss Matte Lipstick in 101
MAC Abalone Suntint


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 17, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas I love your wedding and engagement pictures! They are absolutely amazing!! You and your husband looks so happy together.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 17, 2014)

@veronikawithak @Glitteryvegas @shellygrrl @awickedshape @PixieDancer @dodotheextinct

  Thank you guys so much for the kind words and advice today. I took some time to think it through and a lot of you brought it up too - what's this kid bringing to my life. Right now, nothing. He's bringing negativity to me and I'm unhappy and frankly life is too short. I'm cutting the cord but I'm not deleting his number. If he ever needs me for something other than proofreading or just to talk, I'm not going to leave him hanging in the dirt, that's just not me. But I'm going to make an effort to just move on... and certainly not put my frustration into shopping. Instead I went for a run, which I hate. I hate running. But it felt good to pound the pavement as they say and although I felt like I was gonna puke, I felt better. 

  So thanks!!! :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 17, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Awww YOU LADIES!!! You make me so happy! Thank you for all of your compliments and encouragement, it means the world to me!  I love being here.  It's a great place to be!
> 
> I purchased RRVG2 gloss and lipstick - returned the lipstick. Felt like a creep returning an item/money for charity. UGHHH.  But honestly, it would've gone to waste as it wasn't my shade. Yet another time I let a salegirl sell me something that wasn't right for me! Lesson learned, for at least a while anyways!
> 
> ...


  You're so pretty!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your dress looked stunning, you looked stunning the pictures look amazing! And the flowers! I love the bright bouquets! What an amazing idea. Everything looks so beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Thank you for those who helped me decide what sort of makeup to wear with my dress. I hope y'all don't mind the photos. I really like the look though I think I would have liked to go a little bit more highlighter crazy haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup Used:  Holika Holika Aqua Petit BB Cream  Cargo Tonga Blush  MAC Soft&Gentle  Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer  MAC Brun (eyebrows), Woodwinked (all over lid), Expresso (outercorner and bottom lashline)  Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Perversion  Benefit They're Real! Mascara  Rimmel Kate Moss Matte Lipstick in 101  MAC Abalone Suntint


You look beautiful!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @veronikawithak  @Glitteryvegas  @shellygrrl  @awickedshape  @PixieDancer  @dodotheextinct   Thank you guys so much for the kind words and advice today. I took some time to think it through and a lot of you brought it up too - what's this kid bringing to my life. Right now, nothing. He's bringing negativity to me and I'm unhappy and frankly life is too short. I'm cutting the cord but I'm not deleting his number. If he ever needs me for something other than proofreading or just to talk, I'm not going to leave him hanging in the dirt, that's just not me. But I'm going to make an effort to just move on... and certainly not put my frustration into shopping. Instead I went for a run, which I hate. I hate running. But it felt good to pound the pavement as they say and although I felt like I was gonna puke, I felt better.   So thanks!!! :hug:


  Sounds good! Glad you found some peace after that discomfort.  Wish you all the best


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

[@]mel33t[/@]I think this friend of yours thinks that it is okay to only pop around when he needs something from you and you are too good for that kind of treatment. I know it's always a hard thing to cut people from your life and is almost never a decision that comes easily, but you seem to be such a smart, sweet and all around lovely person and you don't deserve to have a schmoe like that in your life . :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @mel33tI think this friend of yours thinks that it is okay to only pop around when he needs something from you and you are too good for that kind of treatment. I know it's always a hard thing to cut people from your life and is almost never a decision that comes easily, but you seem to be such a smart, sweet and all around lovely person and you don't deserve to have a schmoe like that in your life .








 Thanks girlie! Right back atcha! 

  By the way, I need to bring "schmoe" and "schmuck" back into my vocabulary.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :frenz:  Thanks girlie! Right back atcha!   By the way, I need to bring "schmoe" and "schmuck" back into my vocabulary.


[@]mel33t[/@]:frenz: I use "schmoe" quite often, but I totally forgot about "schmuck"!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Are any low-buyers Sephora VIB members? I check the site but is it really anything particularly special?


  I’m a regular Beauty Insider. Sometimes the sample choices are nice, but I wish the programme was a hybrid of Ulta’s rewards programme and their own: no expiring points, and the ability to turn points in for either deluxe samples OR for discounts.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 17, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Thank you for those who helped me decide what sort of makeup to wear with my dress. I hope y'all don't mind the photos. I really like the look though I think I would have liked to go a little bit more highlighter crazy haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup Used:  Holika Holika Aqua Petit BB Cream  Cargo Tonga Blush  MAC Soft&Gentle  Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer  MAC Brun (eyebrows), Woodwinked (all over lid), Expresso (outercorner and bottom lashline)  Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Perversion  Benefit They're Real! Mascara  Rimmel Kate Moss Matte Lipstick in 101  MAC Abalone Suntint


  You look so beautiful! And you used Woodwinked!! Yay! One of my favs! You did a perfect makeup job!! What a gorgeous complete look! It's so nice to have seen this evolve! We should do these more often!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 17, 2014)

[@]NaomiH[/@]  Sooooo great to see you in here babe!  Missed you!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I’m a regular Beauty Insider. Sometimes the sample choices are nice, but I wish the programme was a hybrid of Ulta’s rewards programme and their own: no expiring points, and the ability to turn points in for either deluxe samples OR for discounts.


   Hi Discounts would be great. I'm not sure if it's going to be worth it to try to move from BI to VIB. I've only shopped from Sephora three times and only since April so I'm not sure about their sales and whether there will be a discount for BIs later this year so I can save a bit.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 18, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Thank you! Here's a picture of the dress itself. It's a strange bright teal blue shade which stumps me on what sort of makeup I should wear with the dress itself.


  I'd do a smoky eye with soft lips and cheeks.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Welcome back @janette9687 ! Looks like you're doing a great job! Good for you! And CONGRATS on the move-in with the BF!! Glad he understands your "little thing!" HeeHee    As for me... Confession time.  Nothing too major, but I'm feeling conflicted. I have been doing really well with my collection purge and decided to let myself use some of my sale money to get 2 NARS Audacious lipsicks. Problem is, there are just SOOOOOO many shades to choose from. And I tried to be really responsible and research so I wouldn't buy close dupes. Well, THAT led to me buying 4 instead of 2. Now I know the shades I picked are unique to things I already own. And I went with Fall Season shades that I will use right now. Which could potentially help me weed out and purge more things from my currant stash that may not be getting love due to these new additions. And I DO get a discount at NARS, so it wasn't too horrible. BUT... I hate that I'm making excuses... I should have stuck to my 2 limit. And I'm disappointed that I hauled two too many lippies. I think I will force myself to part with at least 2 more lipsticks from my stash before the NARS ones arrive. It's probably the only way to get past the nagging feeling of guilt.  Just a word of warning. DON'T "research" the NARS Audacious lipsticks. Just don't. They are expensive. Not a lot of product.  IF you fall victim to them. Just pick a shade you think you'll like. You most likely will. They all got great reviews and look to be nice quality. Just DON'T research swatches. OR you'll end up with more! And in some cases LOTS more. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!  In my Palette Challenge news: No new updates since I haven't worn any eyeshadow the last 2 days. Kept things pretty simple. I did use my Revlon Matte Balm in Elusive, which made me feel good about skipping MAC Hoop. I already had the Revlon one before Hoop came out. And I resisted when they said Elusive was a dupe. The old me would have bought Hoop anyways. But the new me skipped it! And now, everytime I use Elusive I feel good for holding my ground and having a cheaper, just-as-good version of another lippie!


 those NARS lippies are sinfully delicious. I tried 3 on while waiting for a train a few weeks ago. I plan to get them during a Sephora or NARS sale.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 18, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Alright ladies, need some advice/help/support. Apologies in advance for the long posts.   I've been doing really well lately with makeup and other material goods. I'm making sure to use cash with everything (I never use my cc anyway but I wanted more of the feeling of here's $100 for the week. That's it). So far its working and I'm really thinking through my purchases and I've found that sometimes I can just swatch and leave without purchasing.   Recently, I've had a bit of a falling out with a friend. We didn't get into a fight or anything like that, honestly we've both just been busy and haven't had time for each other. Completely understandable. We used to date for a few months and agreed it wouldn't work out. This was like two years ago. And it really hurt me, not gonna lie. But I don't have feelings for him in that sense anymore. What hurts me now is that he remained friends with people who hurt me, who I've forgiven and moved on. He's also gotten into the habit of rubbing in how much he makes, where he's going on vacation, how nice his apartment is etc. Its gotten to the point where I've blocked him on social media because I don't want to see the pictures. It even bothers me more because I've literally clawed my way to where I am and he makes significantly more than me and is able to do these things without effort it seems.    The last time he talked to me was about a month ago, right before my CPA and he asked me to proofread a paper for him for grad school. No hey, how are you. No how's the CPA studying. Nothing. I called him out and said that I wouldn't help him. He got pissy and whiny about it and we haven't really talked except for a few texts. Again, Nome of which he's asked me about how I'm doing or anything. Its always all about him and advice/favors.   Part of me is saying just cut the cord and move on. This kid is seriously an ass hole and I have no clue what I'm holding on to. I'm no longer friends with that group so its not like we are in the same circles. I just don't feel like I deserve this.   Bringing this back to makeup, I want to shop. And shop hard. I'm really trying to hold off. I'm doing really well and saving for the holidays and for my own vacation. I've cleaned out my stash again, staying away from Instagram, really playing with all my shadows, etc. But I just feel shitty.   How do you guys let go of people? How do you deal with losing a close friend?


  I haven't read the responses yet, so sorry if these are repeat questions/suggestions: Have you told him how you feel? Guys aren't the most perceptive in my opinion, and nobody is a mind reader. He might view what's going on between you differently. I'd talk to him if you haven't already about how one-sided you think the friendship is. I'd also be honest as to whether or not you actually are over him romantically. That might cloud your perception of things.  In terms of the folks he hangs with that you don't like, just let him know that you don't feel comfortable being around them, and you are fine to hang with him solo. You won't be able to dictate who he can and can't be friends with, so make sure it doesn't come off as an ultimatum. As for the social media stuff, the muting is good. You shouldn't begrudge him for what he has. For all you know, he might be overcompensating for something else. My husband and I talk about this incessant need to share that people engage in. Sometimes, it comes from loneliness. That's why I say you shouldn't trip about the posts. Just mute them and keep it moving. Just because he posts doesn't mean you have to be forced to see them. Good luck with the CPA stuff! That's not a game from what little I know about it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 18, 2014)

[@]Glitteryvegas[/@], your pictures! I adore them. My faves in the engagement batch are the ones of you guys carrying the vintage luggage and hanging by the plane as the other flew overhead. In the wedding batch, I love all the bridal party pics. The colors are fantastic against the sunset. I also love how you all wore flats. I wore some Bagdley Mischka stilettos in blue.  you make me want to post mine! As for the job stuff, still no offer, but we soldier on. That company did invite me for a second interview with the CEO, so that's good. I had another interview Tusday and one today. When I tell you I am tired of this shit...


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Missed you!!


  I've missed you too, Pixie!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 18, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Glitteryvegas* 

 
@MissTania- You are so right about the 'hoarding' aspect girl - I can't tell you how many products I've given away or thrown out recently because I didn't need them or I had dupes of them.  Just remember- ONWARD AND UPWARD!  As we all know cosmetics have an expiry and we need to keep that in mind when we're purchasing!  As Peter Walsh says, every item takes up 'real estate' in our homes and we are paying for this by paying for rent/mortgages - so really every item in our home is costing way more than the sticker price.  He says "Never throw good money after bad money,' meaning don't waste your good money (mortgage/rent/mental energy/etc) on bad money (items that we've purchased that we don't need).  



  Well said, this kind of thinking has helped me say no on occasions where I would have just purchased without a doubt. I'm still buying what I really want and will use and trying to be sensible about limiting back ups, but saying no here and there adds up!

  Gorgeous pictures, I love how the ties of the groomsmen match the bridesmaid's dresses and are such vibrant colours...and those bouquets are just so gorgeous and striking. You look very pretty and your make up was timeless and elegant. Looks like you and your guests had a wonderful time and lots of fun!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

Okay.. starting to feel a little overwhelmed again. This happens every time new info comes out ugh. I made a tentative list of purchases for the rest of the year, in order of most to least coveted and with things I've already purchased in bold at the top. Things will get shuffled around but here's what I'm starting with. Next year I hope to bring my monthly item limit down from 5 to 4 or 3..  1. *MAC VGRII Lipglass*  2. Hourglass Blush Palette ( > Tarte ) 3. NARS Dual Intensity Eyeshadow Palette  4. Buxom Roulette Lip Gloss Set ( > Buxom Winner Takes All ) 5. NARS Lipstick (Anna or Anita) 6. MUFE Artist Shadow (?)  7. MAC Rebel (Heirloom) 7. MAC Sin (RHPS) 8. UD Naked 2 Basics  9. Bite Lip Set - maybe 10. Bite Matte Creme Lip Crayon (?) 11. MAC Lipliner (Whirl/Soar/Dervish) 12. MAC Brave 13. MAC VGRII Lipstick - maybe 14. MAC Pink & Plum Gloss Set (Heirloom) - maybe 15. MAC Gold & Beige Pigment Set (Heirloom) - maybe


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> For anyone who's interested, Pinksofoxy posted "15 Shopping Tips for the Shopaholic" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-Kx9ZKIrUw Great tips for low buy!!
> 
> @Naynadine welcome back.. missed seeing you in here! It was interesting to read through what you purchased and what your thoughts were.. It's frustrating when things don't work out. I've been trying to stick to things I know I'll love as well. Usually when I get something because everyone's raving about it I tend to not like it or use it as much as I thought I would. My next purchase will be the Hourglass palette as well. Going to pass on pretty much everything else until the sale and then I'll try to pick out my top few things.


  Thank you! Maybe I should've peeked in here earlier, so you ladies could've talked me out of some things, lol.
  It's funny, I really thought I already was super selective with what I buy, but I realize I could put even more thought into my purchases. And I should be more patient, too. If a new product launches, it's hard for me to wait, I usually want it immediately. But I know once the product is around for a couple of months my interest often times has faded.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you! Maybe I should've peeked in here earlier, so you ladies could've talked me out of some things, lol. It's funny, I really thought I already was super selective with what I buy, but I realize I could put even more thought into my purchases. And I should be more patient, too. If a new product launches, it's hard for me to wait, I usually want it immediately. But I know once the product is around for a couple of months my interest often times has faded.


   Yes! There's always room for more thought. I'm constantly shuffling around things on my wishlist and I've noticed that if I wait a while even the things I thought were must haves are easier to pass on. Sometimes you just need a reminder! At least now you can go into the holiday season with that experience and come out with only things you truly love.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

Thought I'd share some random "pan porn" or in this case empty lipgloss tubes! This marks the halfway point in finishing my Deconstructed Rose set from Bite. I've started working on the two on the right as well.. so it looks like I'll be able to reach my goal of finishing the set before the end of the year. I don't know why looking at empty products is so satisfying or motivating, but it really is.


----------



## Sandy072 (Sep 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Okay.. starting to feel a little overwhelmed again. This happens every time new info comes out ugh. I made a tentative list of purchases for the rest of the year, in order of most to least coveted and with things I've already purchased in bold at the top. Things will get shuffled around but here's what I'm starting with. Next year I hope to bring my monthly item limit down from 5 to 4 or 3..  1. *MAC VGRII Lipglass*  2. Hourglass Blush Palette ( > Tarte ) 3. NARS Dual Intensity Eyeshadow Palette  4. Buxom Roulette Lip Gloss Set ( > Buxom Winner Takes All ) 5. NARS Lipstick (Anna or Anita) 6. MUFE Artist Shadow (?)  7. MAC Rebel (Heirloom) 7. MAC Sin (RHPS) 8. UD Naked 2 Basics  9. Bite Lip Set - maybe 10. Bite Matte Creme Lip Crayon (?) 11. MAC Lipliner (Whirl/Soar/Dervish) 12. MAC Brave 13. MAC VGRII Lipstick - maybe 14. MAC Pink & Plum Gloss Set (Heirloom) - maybe 15. MAC Gold & Beige Pigment Set (Heirloom) - maybe


  I can save you money with one of these.. Nyx lipliner in mauve is a dupe for whirl. I bought mauve and it is great!  If you can tell yourself packaging isn't important then you can skip sin and rebel. If you didn't need the lipsticks before they had special packaging do you really need them now? I'm asking myself the same thing about rebel. I have milani sangria as a dupe, do I need rebel just cause it's cute? Prob not.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thought I'd share some random "pan porn" or in this case empty lipgloss tubes! This marks the halfway point in finishing my Deconstructed Rose set from Bite. I've started working on the two on the right as well.. so it looks like I'll be able to reach my goal of finishing the set before the end of the year. I don't know why looking at empty products is so satisfying or motivating, but it really is.


 I agree! I love seeing empties & filling up my B2M baggies!   





Sandy072 said:


> I can save you money with one of these.. Nyx lipliner in mauve is a dupe for whirl. I bought mauve and it is great!  If you can tell yourself packaging isn't important then you can skip sin and rebel. If you didn't need the lipsticks before they had special packaging do you really need them now? I'm asking myself the same thing about rebel. I have milani sangria as a dupe, do I need rebel just cause it's cute? Prob not.


 I LOVE NYX Mauve too! And I don't ever buy perm lippies in special packaging. Those are good opportunities to use my B2M's... So I agree w you on skipping special packaging for perm stuff. You can save $ by getting it in regular packaging any time.  Also V... If you have Mehr, you could probably wait on Brave. Do you have Mehr?


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 18, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas 
I was just catching up on this thread and couldn't resist peeking at your engagement pics and wedding photos... they are freaking AMAZING! Just beautiful  You and your husband look so happy and the wedding day looked awesome. I love the pics in the pear orchard especially


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Also V... If you have Mehr, you could probably wait on Brave. Do you have Mehr?


  It makes no sense I know.. but I still want them in special packaging! Lol. If I had to sacrifice something else on my list to purchase those in the special packaging, I would. That being said I have no problem resisting the packaging if it's something I wouldn't buy in the first place.. even though I REALLY wanted that AA compact.. 

  I don't have Mehr (but it's also on my try on list) or Brave! I'm so behind in the great perm lippies.. I just got Creme Cup a few months ago. I'll have another B2M soon that I can use for one of those though.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm checking in... because I'm PROUD.    Last night, I was up late - as you do and somehow ended up on Murale's website. I had originally planned on allowing myself to buy NARS Audacious lipstick in Anita and Dolomites Duo. Of course though, I didn't have enough for free shipping as Anita isn't carried on the site. Neither is Julie. So, like any other addict, I found something else to add to my Cart. As you do...   Anywho, as I hit Checkout and realised I didn't qualify for free shipping, and that I wasn't about to add a third thing I really didn't need... I clicked out without buying anything. With the exception of Dolomites, everything is permanent and I don't need Dolomites. My wallet was spared!  And my FOTD. I was making an effort this month to use one Chanel Id'o each week, but I don't love this look on me...  skin79 Hot Pink Bb cream routine with MAC Loose Mineralise buffed in to the centre of my face Maybelline CT in Creamy Beige on lid, MAC Moleskin in crease, then Chanel Id'o in Mirifique in the outer corners and into the crease. NYX Matte Shadow in Underneath it All to soften the Mirifique and WnW Brule on brow.  BB Black Ink gel liner winged. Guerlain Terracotta 01 Bronzer (I've hit pan on this!) and Essence Beach Cruisers ombre blush in Spring Break MAC lipstick in Razzle Dazzler and Revlon CB lip gloss in Peony  TF Better than Sex mascara  Benefit Brow-Zings! in Light 01


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks for the nudge to a sober second thought! Definitely gives me things to mull over.. I really do appreciate the advice so hopefully the following doesn't sound too much like I'm making excuses for myself (even though I kind of am). I'm just particular about certain things and it all kind of ties into building and maintaining a stash of products that I love and will use often.
> 
> Sin/Rebel: these will fill gaps in my color range and I've already tried them on and made plans to purchase them, but I also want them for the packaging and it's worth the extra $ to me. I know this doesn't make financial sense, but neither does me buying ANY more lipsticks at all for the next few years lol. RHPS is a nostalgia thing, and the different packaging helps me find certain colors more easily and adds to the aesthetic. When I use up my special ones, I'll just switch to put perm lippies in and B2M the black packaging. Bonus if they're in the regular collection because then I can just replace it with the same color. However, I won't buy something just for the packaging if I don't already love the product.
> 
> ...


  I don't have Mehr, but I have Brave and absolutely love it! I also understand your wanting of Sin and Rebel in the special packaging vs the regular packaging. I already had Sin, but when it was announced that it was coming out in the RHPS collection, I gave it to a friend of mine so that I could re-buy it in the Rocky packaging due to nostalgia over RHPS. It's a lipstick that I already know I love and while it might not make sense to be re-buying it, I felt that it was something that I needed to do out of pure love for the collaboration. I don't normally buy anything for the packaging either, but I am making the exception with that collection and Sin.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have Mehr, but I have Brave and absolutely love it! I also understand your wanting of Sin and Rebel in the special packaging vs the regular packaging. I already had Sin, but when it was announced that it was coming out in the RHPS collection, I gave it to a friend of mine so that I could re-buy it in the Rocky packaging due to nostalgia over RHPS. It's a lipstick that I already know I love and while it might not make sense to be re-buying it, I felt that it was something that I needed to do out of pure love for the collaboration. I don't normally buy anything for the packaging either, but I am making the exception with that collection and Sin.
> 
> I feel you.. haha. I remember reading that you gave your Sin to a friend to get a new one and I was like.. yup I can't say anything about that, totally justified!  Also Brave & Mehr = amazing. I'm reaching for Faux and Captive all the time right now.. I used to be a Lustre/Cremesheen girl all the way but now I'm loving the Satins! Maybe I'm in transition to the Matte lifestyle?
> 
> ...








 Now THAT, is the definition of Team Low Buy right there.. I'm blown away!!! You did so good! Yay!!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 18, 2014)

oh, veronika my dear - thank you! But we'll see if I can manage to say no when I hit up Shoppers tomorrow to get my No. 7 cleanser! If I can avoid makeup tomorrow... I'm on FIYAH.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I feel you.. haha. I remember reading that you gave your Sin to a friend to get a new one and I was like.. yup I can't say anything about that, totally justified!  Also Brave & Mehr = amazing. I'm reaching for Faux and Captive all the time right now.. I used to be a Lustre/Cremesheen girl all the way but now I'm loving the Satins! Maybe I'm in transition to the Matte lifestyle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am a total mattes girl, but I love me some satins as well! Satin is actually my 2nd favorite finish after matte. I wish they'd out out more satins.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Benefit Brow-Zings! in Light 01


  Awesome job on resisting the urge to toss something else in there, Maris Crane!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Maris' story just reminded me of this meme I posted in another thread awhile back. 



  I think it rings true to a lot of instances when we're doing online shopping. I know I've been guilty of it in the past of giving into spending more just so I can feel like I'm getting something in return when in all reality I would of come off easier just paying the shipping fee.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maris' story just reminded me of this meme I posted in another thread awhile back.
> 
> I think it rings true to a lot of instances when we're doing online shopping. I know I've been guilty of it in the past of giving into spending more just so I can feel like I'm getting something in return when in all reality I would of come off easier just paying the shipping fee.


  Yes, Sephora.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thought I'd share some random "pan porn" or in this case empty lipgloss tubes! This marks the halfway point in finishing my Deconstructed Rose set from Bite. I've started working on the two on the right as well.. so it looks like I'll be able to reach my goal of finishing the set before the end of the year. I don't know why looking at empty products is so satisfying or motivating, but it really is.


  :cheer: Go you!  





awickedshape said:


> Hi Discounts would be great. I'm not sure if it's going to be worth it to try to move from BI to VIB. I've only shopped from Sephora three times and only since April so I'm not sure about their sales and whether there will be a discount for BIs later this year so I can save a bit.


  There was a sale in April, IIRC. Sephora F&F is usually in November, but you need a code for that. And then there’s a VIB/BI sale afterward (VIB and Rouge got first dibs, then BIs; BI discount last year was, I think, 15%).  I’ve never spent enough to qualify for VIB, and some of those extra perks — I’m thinking mainly of access to in-store events — are useless to me because I don’t live near a store (the only one in Maine is about six hours away from me).  Ultimately, you’ll have to decide for yourself.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maris' story just reminded me of this meme I posted in another thread awhile back.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it rings true to a lot of instances when we're doing online shopping. I know I've been guilty of it in the past of giving into spending more just so I can feel like I'm getting something in return when in all reality I would of come off easier just paying the shipping fee.


  LOL!! SO TRUE! I'm glad I'm able to just avoid that now for the most part! UGH!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maris' story just reminded me of this meme I posted in another thread awhile back.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it rings true to a lot of instances when we're doing online shopping. I know I've been guilty of it in the past of giving into spending more just so I can feel like I'm getting something in return when in all reality I would of come off easier just paying the shipping fee.


  Ugh soooo truuuuue. I need to make myself a rule that I can't get anything that wasn't originally on my list. Thankfully (and frighteningly), I'm Rouge so I don't have to pay shipping or have orders of $75 or more to qualify for the free shipping.. In fact, that's probably part of the reason I made Rouge in the first place.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You GOOOOO Girl! You will continue to be on "FIYAH" tomorrow... I just know it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They were my first MAC love too because my first MAC lipstick ever was Rebel, but after awhile mattes worked their way into my heart. I've gotten so spoiled by free shipping on Amazon, MAC, Nordies etc that paying for shipping at all makes me glare at the screen (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , especially when they're charging some outrageous amount of money for shipping.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am a total mattes girl, but I love me some satins as well! Satin is actually my 2nd favorite finish after matte. I wish they'd out out more satins.


  I also wish there were more Satins!  I was surprised to find out that Lustres and Frosts were the most common formula.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They were my first MAC love too because my first MAC lipstick ever was Rebel, but after awhile mattes worked their way into my heart. I've gotten so spoiled by free shipping on Amazon, MAC, Nordies etc that paying for shipping at all makes me glare at the screen (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Also spoiled by shipping.. When I placed a BPAL order recently I almost gagged at the $21 shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just unsettling.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 



Maris' story just reminded me of this meme I posted in another thread awhile back. 



  I think it rings true to a lot of instances when we're doing online shopping. I know I've been guilty of it in the past of giving into spending more just so I can feel like I'm getting something in return when in all reality I would of come off easier just paying the shipping fee. 



  This made me laugh because it's SO TRUE!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> :cheer: Go you! There was a sale in April, IIRC. Sephora F&F is usually in November, but you need a code for that. And then there’s a VIB/BI sale afterward (VIB and Rouge got first dibs, then BIs; BI discount last year was, I think, 15%).  I’ve never spent enough to qualify for VIB, and some of those extra perks — I’m thinking mainly of access to in-store events — are useless to me because I don’t live near a store (the only one in Maine is about six hours away from me).  Ultimately, you’ll have to decide for yourself.


  Thanks. The more I think about it the less inclined I am to go up to VIB. The perks don't seem worth it for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Also spoiled by shipping.. When I placed a BPAL order recently I almost gagged at the $21 shipping.   It's just unsettling.


$21?!?! I think I'd have some kind of freak out. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I also wish there were more Satins!  I was surprised to find out that Lustres and Frosts were the most common formula.


I really don't get the lustres bit at all, but that could be because I don't like them.  Lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

Happy to report that I ordered my Hourglass blush palette that I've been lemming for months it feels like, and nothing else (except samples of course).  I promise publicly that I will not buy anything else from Sephora until the sale. The one exception is if there's a Dual Intensity NARS palette and I'm stressed about it selling out.  





NaomiH said:


> I really don't get the lustres bit at all, but that could be because I don't like them.  Lol.


  I used to love them, still really like them but mostly for nude shades. They're just too high maintenance otherwise.  





NaomiH said:


> $21?!?! I think I'd have some kind of freak out. Lol


  Yep.. I still placed an order though lol. I'll just be placing them very rarely.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yep.. I still placed an order though lol. I'll just be placing them very rarely.


  Enjoy! I'd love to know what you think of it.
  I will probably have to wait till the end of Oct for it, I have to order it from the UK because we don't have Hourglass here. So I'm already annoyed having to pay for shipping, lol.

  I forgot about another temptation... next month there's the Glamour Shopping Week I had been waiting for (it's 2x/year). I wanted to get a Shiseido mascara and not sure what else yet, but I think I have to decide between that or the Hourglass palette, I can't get both.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking at my list of purchases for September so far I've definitely gone over my goal of 8 makeup/beauty things per month.  Tom ford blush duo Softcore Bareminerals ready veil light Bareminerals matte foundation fair Dr hauschka volume mascara pearl aranthacite  Sigma brilliant and spellbinding palette  Dr hauschka compact powder translucent  Lush pooh stix bath bombs x3 Lush coconut deoderant  Lush potion lotion  17 dolld up mascara brown Josie maran escape to Morocco set Lily lolo mineral foundation starter kit light Lily lolo mineral foundation candy cane sample Lily lolo mineral foundation porcelain sample Zoya nail polish sansa Crazy rumours root beer lipbalm Game of thrones etsy lipbalm Cheryl stormflower perfume Real techniques nice pics brush set  So I'm trying to switch most of my beauty products to cleaner more natural alternatives. For my base I have been using mac msfn, but when I ordered it in the new packaging I noticed it contained dimethicone, which I'm trying to avoid daily use of. I had my friend wedding last weekend so then it was a bit of a.rush to try and find a decent alternative for my pale skin. The bareminerals seemed like they would be fine but when applied they were way too dark and even.the dr hauschka translucent powder was too yellow on me, so that's three things right there that I can't really use  I ordered the Lily lolo kit and samples and I've started playing with those and I think the colours will be much more suitable, plus Lily lolo is like half the price of bareminerals!  Do you ever feel like you're chasing the dragon!? It's like no that didn't work, that didn't work... I'm sick of it really it's almost enough to make me go back to what I'm used to using. Half the problem is that I'm so pale really I'm not even fussed about texture, appearance, wear time, i just want the.colour to match!  It was my birthday last week so a few of these things were bought with birthday money but Ivery included them into my list as I was the one who chose to spend my birthday money on beauty! Birthday beauty gifts included: Sailor moon beauty powder Lush rosie gift set 3 concept eyes lip pigment x8  With lush hallowest and Christmas and mac holiday sets launching next month I definitely need to regroup!


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 19, 2014)

Gorgeous engagement/wedding pics! Thank you for sharing.

  I'm pleased to say that I've purchased one holiday set (UD Ten 24/7 - Ocho Loco 3 was always on my list), one sale kit (Tarte liner kit from last year that I missed), plan to buy the Tarte Lipsurgence set when it comes out (was always on my list)…and that's it.

  There are quite a few e/s palettes coming out and I'm sure I'd like at least some of them, but I don't LOVE any of them. That's my new standard; if I'm going to add an e/s palette when I don't need any more e/s (3 MAC 15 pans with only a few empty slots, 2 Inglot 10 pans, UD Naked 3 and Electric, KVD Monarch and LM Artist Palette) then I have to absolutely adore it and it has to be markedly different from something I already have. That's a pretty high barrier.

  I've purged a lot of my collection this year (a ridiculous amount really, when I look at what went BTM with little use) but I'm trying hard not to let myself do one out-one in at this point because I think it's artificial. I had way too many blush. I've bought five this year (two Hourglass and 3 MAC) that I love and got rid of at least 10. I still have way more than I need but at least I'm down to shades I actually enjoy wearing. I'm not going to replace the net difference because I'd be right back to where I was.

  I'll probably stay around 25 lippies; that feels like a good number and allows me to have shades I only wear at certain times of the year. I've added more to this category this year than any other but did a lot of purging and actually finished 7-8 products as well so I'm slightly down from my beginning of year count.

  I added Electric and Monarch this year and hadn't planned to; I justified it to myself by getting rid of all my single EDES that weren't pigmented enough for me and all the other shades I was meh about. I depotted the rest of my MAC singles into a new 15 pan and also added about five individual shades to those. That's turned out to be a better strategy for me than buying a whole new palette.  I feel good about the shadows I have now and wear most of them regularly.

  I'm not attracted by as much now because I love most of what's in my stash. I may trim a couple of purple lippies and get rid of another brighter coral that I've always been iffy about (it was a BTM anyway) and I'm considering letting go of a highlighter or two just because I don't need as many as I have, but otherwise I'm happy with where I am.

  My word of caution for those purging one item every time they get a new one; that might be enough because it prevents your collections from growing, but it's not going to help anyone actually make their collection smaller nor is it going to stop overspending if that was occurring. If your goal is to just not grow your stash, it's great. If your goal is to prune your collection, stop buying all the new shiny items and to spend less on makeup, that approach may not achieve any of those goals.

  I'll keep buying lipstick because I burn through them and am fine with wearing certain shades for a single season. I'll continue to buy e/s very selectively. Blush and highlighters don't tempt me as much now; I doubt that I'll ever buy a MSF again and am likely to get rid of the two I still have. I prefer a finer finish even if it's more expensive. I got rid of the blush I was iffy about and replaced them with the everyday more subtle shades I love but I have enough of those for a long time.

  I no longer feel like I'm overbuying, so I've addressed my real concern although I definitely went over the 10 items I articulated at the beginning  of the year.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 19, 2014)

[@]kerry-jane88[/@] I hear you. I have a couple backups of my MSFN but if this new formula doesn't work for me I'm not sure what I'll do. I've been thinking of ordering some mineral samples from Alima Pure or another one of those minimal/natural brands, maybe this will be my push to finally do that. I think shipping to Canada is like $20.  They do have a great color selection though and some brands even do custom color mixes.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> [@]kerry-jane88[/@] I hear you. I have a couple backups of my MSFN but if this new formula doesn't work for me I'm not sure what I'll do. I've been thinking of ordering some mineral samples from Alima Pure or another one of those minimal/natural brands, maybe this will be my push to finally do that. I think shipping to Canada is like $20.  They do have a great color selection though and some brands even do custom color mixes.


  It's just added on so many purchases trying to find something suitable, and I'm bummed there's nothing really comparable to msfn in the natural makeup world it's mostly loose minerals. I'm happy the green makeup market is increasing, hey you never know maybe.one day I'll have my own natural cosmetics line and I'll name all the pale shades after my fellow pale specktra lovelies!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 19, 2014)

[@]Audrey C[/@] Your holiday list is sensational.. and it's great that your love for the items you already have is stemming your desire for new things. I'm getting to that point too. I've replaced a lot of my stash this year with formulas and colors that actually work for me other than colors that were "must haves". I think part of my overshopping was that I wasn't really happy with what I had chosen. Chalked it up to a learning experience for someone new to makeup and have been better lately. I'm much more careful with bringing in powder products like blush and eyeshadow too and I think that's smart because they take so long to use up and as we've seen recently new formulas can just totally revolutionize the colors.  Good point about purging too.. it can definitely create a false perception if you're not careful with it. I don't have much left to purge really.. just focusing on the using up part of the cycle. The only things I really should be purchasing are lipsticks and glosses because like you I actually go through those regularly. I'm sure I'll still try out new things, but I'm so much more careful.  Really enjoyed reading how well you're doing! You've definitely done what you set out to do this year, regardless of whether you reached your exact number or not. Awesome job.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 19, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's just added on so many purchases trying to find something suitable, and I'm bummed there's nothing really comparable to msfn in the natural makeup world it's mostly loose minerals. I'm happy the green makeup market is increasing, hey you never know maybe.one day I'll have my own natural cosmetics line and I'll name all the pale shades after my fellow pale specktra lovelies!


  I know.. it's like finding a needle in a haystack.  PLEASE start a line.. I'll buy it. Lol.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 19, 2014)

@NaomiH Thank you!


veronikawithak said:


> Thought I'd share some random "pan porn" or in this case empty lipgloss tubes! This marks the halfway point in finishing my Deconstructed Rose set from Bite. I've started working on the two on the right as well.. so it looks like I'll be able to reach my goal of finishing the set before the end of the year. I don't know why looking at empty products is so satisfying or motivating, but it really is.


  GREAT job! Keep it up only 6 left to go! That's amazing!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 19, 2014)

FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent * MAC Eyeshadows - Mystery and Smut (brows) * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Strada * Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Sweet Tart


----------



## Elba (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi ladies, I hope it's going well for y'all! Haven't checked in for some time, it seems I have some catching up to do!  Anyways, I wanted to share a low-buy/shopping my stash success that I'm very proud of! I really liked the Amourous Adventure quad from ANR, even went to swatch it in the store and almost bought it... then I remembered that I already had black tied. And sable is permanent. So I went home without it, but had serious skipper's remorse. Was looking at swatches and looks and almost started hunting it down and getting it anyway... And _then_, in a stroke of genius :encore: I checked my stash for dupes... and found them!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Shades are cashmere (sable), mermaid (sex & the oyster, breathless (brawn) (all SMH) and black tied in and old palette.   I don't know if they're perfect dupes since I don't have the original eyeshadows to compare, but it's good enough for me. Did a look with my "new quad" today and love it! And it makes me happier than if I had just gotten the palette, since there is no guilt for spending money/buying more stuff.   And now I'll go cath up on the thread. Hugs for everyone who likes them.


----------



## Rainbunny (Sep 20, 2014)

Elba said:


> Hi ladies, I hope it's going well for y'all! Haven't checked in for some time, it seems I have some catching up to do!  Anyways, I wanted to share a low-buy/shopping my stash success that I'm very proud of! I really liked the Amourous Adventure quad from ANR, even went to swatch it in the store and almost bought it... then I remembered that I already had black tied. And sable is permanent. So I went home without it, but had serious skipper's remorse. Was looking at swatches and looks and almost started hunting it down and getting it anyway... And _then_, in a stroke of genius :encore: I checked my stash for dupes... and found them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good for you, Elba! I think we can probably dupe almost every look they throw at us, if we put our mind to it! I did that myself with a Chanel quad I really coveted last spring, and when I put it together, decided the colours didn't really suit me. If I had bought the quad, it would have just languished in my stash.   So instead of buying the fall collections, we can use them to update and inspire looks we can put together from what we already have.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 20, 2014)

Made a relatively sizable purchase from Sephora, but I honestly don't feel too bad about it as I haven't been buying.  I haven't been using either but, I feel like because I'm not going to extremes and I'm learning to not buy all the time or keep buying more once I've made an order it isn't *as* bad as I was.  I just need to find the energy to organise the office/make-up room to get to where it can all be used.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying two of the NARS dual intensity shadows. I know there are rumors about a palette and I am admittedly really interested in that. But past nars palettes have had questionable pigmentation and the pans are so small. So I don't know. If I'm going to buy them I want to do it before triple points ends at Nordstrom.   I need advice ladies!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 20, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I need advice ladies!


  For me, it's worth it to wait for the palette. The shadows are permanent and you could always catch another points promo at a later date. That being said I don't know what the quality or the size of the palette is.. but I'm still going to wait.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 20, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I need advice ladies!


  I think you should buy the singles you want, most likely its only a few of the ones you really want vs a palette of it prob containing one or 2 of the ones you want. Then you wont waste more money or get more than what you actually want.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 20, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Gorgeous engagement/wedding pics! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I'm pleased to say that I've purchased one holiday set (UD Ten 24/7 - Ocho Loco 3 was always on my list), one sale kit (Tarte liner kit from last year that I missed), plan to buy the Tarte Lipsurgence set when it comes out (was always on my list)…and that's it.
> 
> ...


  I need to purge my lipsticks as well, 25 would be an ideal number, i dont even wear lipstick on the daily  so i need stop these differeant variations of one color.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm having a concealer situation. (No, I haven't splurged on a bunch of concealers. Just having thinky thoughts.)  So I love my MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer (rest in peace). However, I've been finding it's not always great for covering blemishes. So now I'm trying to work out what I want to do in that regard. (Which means possibly breaking my concealer no-buy, at some point.)  Option 1: I also have OCC Skin Conceal in R0. It has a similar texture to SS, only with a little more thickness, but it is, oddly enough, way too light for concealing my blemishes. (That said, it does work well as a sheer cream foundation.) I could buy R1 or Y1 and mix.  Option 2: Get MAC Studio Conceal and Correct palette in Light. Mix (N)W10 and NC15. Or (N)W10 and NW20.  I'm also open to other ideas.  At times like this, I wish I had better access to counters et al.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 20, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> At times like this, I wish I had better access to counters et al.


  Hmmm? Well, do you like the OCC concealer? If so, mixing shades might be the way to go. You'd be using a product that currently doesn't work in the shade you have it in, hence using something you already have rather than buying a whole new product and letting the OCC one go to waste.
  The MAC Palette would probably end up being something you can't get full use of.

  I use 2 different concealers and shades too. I think that's normal. The concealer I use to conceal blemishes is too dry and thick to use under the eyes. But perfect for face coverage.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2014)

Problem solved.  Thank'ee, Pixie! :hug:


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 20, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey guys. I don't know how many people post in both here and #teambuyitall, but I posted in there a few days ago that I've been having some serious mental health issues, which included severe anxiety and suicidal thoughts.

  I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.

  The reason I'm posting this here is because it's really made me reevaluate my priorities. Ever since this happened, I haven't spent a dime, and I haven't wanted to. And even though so far, I'm feeling better, I still haven't had the urge to shop. I actually really want to get rid of a lot of the things I have on the clearance bin that I don't need.

  I'm not sure how much time I'll be spending on Specktra anymore. I intend to get at least Styled in Sepia from the matte lip but I think that's going to do it for me this year. Lord knows I don't need any more makeup.

  I'm going to pop in every now and again. But I'm really going to miss you ladies. But this is something I need to do for myself while I get better.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2014)

CQ, looking out for your mental health is way more important than makeup or anything else. Do what you need to do, pop in as you're able. :hug:


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys. I don't know how many people post in both here and #teambuyitall, but I posted in there a few days ago that I've been having some serious mental health issues, which included severe anxiety and suicidal thoughts.
> 
> I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.
> 
> ...


  I really hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 21, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Awww YOU LADIES!!! You make me so happy! Thank you for all of your compliments and encouragement, it means the world to me!  I love being here.  It's a great place to be!  I purchased RRVG2 gloss and lipstick - returned the lipstick. Felt like a creep returning an item/money for charity. UGHHH.  But honestly, it would've gone to waste as it wasn't my shade. Yet another time I let a salegirl sell me something that wasn't right for me! Lesson learned, for at least a while anyways!   @veronikawithak - love that your working your way through products & I really love that you are keeping track of expiry dates, etc.  It's important for cleanliness of course and health in general.  The other day I had to throw out a scrub that had gone off (the smell was strange) - what a waste.  Paying attention to those details helps to keep us in good form and use up our products 'in order'.  When was your birthday?  HAPPY BIRTHDAY! ompom:  in case I already missed it!  I always identify so strongly with your posts too!  I feel like we could be 'in real life' friends!  When are you moving?!  (not to sound like a creepy stalker - when's your birthday?! when are you moving across Canada?  WHEN CAN WE BE IRL FRIENDS?!!!  )   @PixieDancer - Aww GIRL!  You are so sweet.  Thank you, Thank you for all of your wonderful words!  Over-analyzing is the enemy and stands in the way of achieving greatness and self-acceptance, I think.  I love LOVE your new pic that you posted!  Will you be performing in Vegas during Oct 10-13?  I'll be in town then (hubs doesn't know - tee hee - for his 30th birthday!) & if you are I would love to see you perform!  How's your palette rotation going?!  The NARS lippies sound great - you've been a good girl by not totally lemming!   @Ajigglin  - did you hear about your job interview?  Sounds like a great opportunity! I know you've been working so hard at finding the right career and job path - it's so, so important to like what we do!  Proud of you for sticking with it even though it must be so difficult sometimes!   @Maris Crane  - Thanks for your comments  I'm so happy about the weight loss. It's like...a weight off my shoulders!  haha! :yahoo:  You are right about the blog accountability factor - if you have followers or people who are interested, it definitely keeps accountability up!  Also the Use It Up section or something like it is a great idea!     The next time you're lemming for a product - think of RUSSIA!  Maybe keep a picture/postcard of it in your wallet so you can remind yourself of your bigger goals?  @lyseD  - I just got Plumful and I LOVE IT! (if you're still in the market for a perm. MAC lippie).    @MissTania - You are so right about the 'hoarding' aspect girl - I can't tell you how many products I've given away or thrown out recently because I didn't need them or I had dupes of them.  Just remember- ONWARD AND UPWARD!  As we all know cosmetics have an expiry and we need to keep that in mind when we're purchasing!  As Peter Walsh says, every item takes up 'real estate' in our homes and we are paying for this by paying for rent/mortgages - so really every item in our home is costing way more than the sticker price.  He says "Never throw good money after bad money,' meaning don't waste your good money (mortgage/rent/mental energy/etc) on bad money (items that we've purchased that we don't need).    @VAL4M  - WOW!  You've accomplished so much!  I love it!  Can't believe you did a marathon.  Running is so good for weight loss, but you're right - finding an activity that you love is so important.  I've done a 1/2 and thought I was going to die lol!   My hubs and I ran it 2 weeks before our wedding last year and it was quite the challenge. I loved it and would love to do another one.  We ran Seawheeze in Vancouver   And yes, I could see having your child as the #1 accomplishment of your life!  Sounds like you have created a very full life for yourself! :bigthumb:   @burghchick  - Hey Girl!    Thanks so much for your lovely and encouraging comments!  I agree - we sound like two peas in a pod!  I also believe that the world would be a better place if people had more empathy or more open about their feelings.  I think people often get burned and that's why they retreat into themselves.  It happens to everyone. The key is to know who to trust with those feelings and who should be avoided, while not becoming bitter about the world in general ("The world is full of untrustworthy people," etc).  I think empathy and openness are keys to great careers, but they are usually careers that are stressful or emotional!  They key there is balance, of course.  I'm a teacher right now and it's so hard.  I'm only a sub, but honestly - sometimes it's very emotional. You see children going through so many challenges and difficulties.  The world truly does benefit from those people who are brave enough to share their vulnerability!  HAHAH about the book recs - I have a few of those rented from the library - great minds think alike!  The one about giving up one thing a month & the overspent American - do you recommend both?  I have those out right now!  hehe.  A big part of happiness I think is striving every day to do little things that are working towards a greater goal.  Like you said, sometimes people have crappy years and good years - but the key is to stick with the struggle of the crappy year to get to the good one.  Sometimes it seems as if everything is going crappy, but if I can separate parts of my life I can see which parts are going really well and which parts need work.  I usually generalize ("I'm struggling right now..." etc) but if I really break it down it's one part of my life that I'm struggling in.  Not every part of my life. So that drives me forward and keeps my momentum up!  Good for you for striving forward even when you feel like progress is stagnant - sometimes that's all we can do before we get to the next part that's waiting for us! xo  @shellygrrl  - Love the pic you posted!  The lipstick is gorgeous and so are you (but you look a little shellshocked about something?  The price of the NARS lippies perhaps?! haha).   @kait0  - as per your rec I just started Queen of Versailles. Halfway thru and having a hard time relating to these self indulgent people lol.  Trying hard not to be too judgmental, but HOLY MAN.  Can't believe it.  What a lifestyle.   @dodotheextinct  - LOVE THIS DRESS!!! Beautiful!  I agree, a neutral type eye would work great w/gold/brown tones.   @mel33t   - about this boy/shopping situation.  It sounds like he's already made it pretty clear that you're a 'low' priority to him because he only reappears when he needs you for some help or an ego boost.  You do not deserve this treatment.  You've earned everything you've got and you seem lovely.  I think you know what you want and need to do but I get that it's hard.  Sometimes people from our past remind us of happy times or memories that we'd like to hold on to.  But unless you want to reconnect in the future, I would say it's pretty clear that you need to cut ties for yourself.  He will not like it and he'll probably bitch about it to mutual friends/acquaintances.  You may feel like he's trying to paint you as 'a bitch' etc. for not talking to him/helping him/etc.  Any smart person who listens to his stories will understand the probable truth, that you had to get away to help yourself.  But honestly, you do not deserve this treatment and you shouldn't accept it.  From my experience, I can say that any man who truly wants to reconnect in a romantic way will make you the priority you deserve to be and will let you know that you are a priority.       What are you getting out of this relationship?  It doesn't seem like much, or anything at all.  Just someone who reappears when it's convenient for him.  I think especially given your romantic past, it's important to cut those ties.  Those ex-boyfriend/romantic feelings still have an impact on us unconsciously, even if we don't necessarily want a future with someone.  At least that's what I believe to be true.     Also - stay strong and resist your urges to 'shop your way out' of these feelings. Come on here - vent - PM us if you need to!  Go do your fav. hobby or activity, see friends, etc.  Keep busy and avoid, avoid, avoid the malls and online shopping, just like you've been doing. You're doing great girl. xo (I hope you don't take offence to what I'm saying!  I'm so sorry if I'm talking way, way too much here).      ALLLRIGHT Girlies. That's all I got for now.  Love the chats going on in here!  xoxo    PS - I decided to post a link to my wedding photos from 2013, simply so you can see who I am  names to faces always helps me!  (This is a big step for me - I'm pretty private, but honestly - I've been in here for so long and haven't ever posted a pic...thought it might be time to share!). I thought since I want to start my blog project, I'd better get used to some internet 'publicity' haha.  And you can see my hot hubs too :eyelove:  GAWWWWD he's da best.   Engagement: http://www.kevintrowbridge.com/2013...ge-airplane-engagement-session-in-kelowna-bc/  Wedding: http://www.kevintrowbridge.com/2013...dding-at-the-harvest-golf-club-in-kelowna-bc/


  Thanks so much for sharing these.  So many beautiful photos! First, you were stunning on your wedding day! Just glowing.  Your dress was gorgeous, and the flowers...  Those vibrant colors are so nice!  I'd love to have flowers like that for my wedding. And that car was amazing!!  I love old cars, all of the chrome...  I feel like I got to share a bit of your day after viewing these.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys. I don't know how many people post in both here and #teambuyitall, but I posted in there a few days ago that I've been having some serious mental health issues, which included severe anxiety and suicidal thoughts.  I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.  The reason I'm posting this here is because it's really made me reevaluate my priorities. Ever since this happened, I haven't spent a dime, and I haven't wanted to. And even though so far, I'm feeling better, I still haven't had the urge to shop. I actually really want to get rid of a lot of the things I have on the clearance bin that I don't need.  I'm not sure how much time I'll be spending on Specktra anymore. I intend to get at least Styled in Sepia from the matte lip but I think that's going to do it for me this year. Lord knows I don't need any more makeup.  I'm going to pop in every now and again. But I'm really going to miss you ladies. But this is something I need to do for myself while I get better.


  Crimson, I will miss you! But I understand the need to focus on important things. I hope the Prozac helps, if I remember right they say it takes 2 weeks or so.  I'm glad that you wrote us a note and let us know how you're doing.  Take good care of yourself.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 21, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > Alright ladies, need some advice/help/support. Apologies in advance for the long posts.   I've been doing really well lately with makeup and other material goods. I'm making sure to use cash with everything (I never use my cc anyway but I wanted more of the feeling of here's $100 for the week. That's it). So far its working and I'm really thinking through my purchases and I've found that sometimes I can just swatch and leave without purchasing.   Recently, I've had a bit of a falling out with a friend. We didn't get into a fight or anything like that, honestly we've both just been busy and haven't had time for each other. Completely understandable. We used to date for a few months and agreed it wouldn't work out. This was like two years ago. And it really hurt me, not gonna lie. But I don't have feelings for him in that sense anymore. What hurts me now is that he remained friends with people who hurt me, who I've forgiven and moved on. He's also gotten into the habit of rubbing in how much he makes, where he's going on vacation, how nice his apartment is etc. Its gotten to the point where I've blocked him on social media because I don't want to see the pictures. It even bothers me more because I've literally clawed my way to where I am and he makes significantly more than me and is able to do these things without effort it seems.    The last time he talked to me was about a month ago, right before my CPA and he asked me to proofread a paper for him for grad school. No hey, how are you. No how's the CPA studying. Nothing. I called him out and said that I wouldn't help him. He got pissy and whiny about it and we haven't really talked except for a few texts. Again, Nome of which he's asked me about how I'm doing or anything. Its always all about him and advice/favors.   Part of me is saying just cut the cord and move on. This kid is seriously an ass hole and I have no clue what I'm holding on to. I'm no longer friends with that group so its not like we are in the same circles. I just don't feel like I deserve this.   Bringing this back to makeup, I want to shop. And shop hard. I'm really trying to hold off. I'm doing really well and saving for the holidays and for my own vacation. I've cleaned out my stash again, staying away from Instagram, really playing with all my shadows, etc. But I just feel shitty.   How do you guys let go of people? How do you deal with losing a close friend?
> ...


  You made me laugh with the part about men not being very perceptive!  So true! It's amazing how differently a man and woman can see the same situation.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Sandy072 said:
> 
> 
> > I can save you money with one of these.. Nyx lipliner in mauve is a dupe for whirl. I bought mauve and it is great!   If you can tell yourself packaging isn't important then you can skip sin and rebel. If you didn't need the lipsticks before they had special packaging do you really need them now? I'm asking myself the same thing about rebel. I have milani sangria as a dupe, do I need rebel just cause it's cute? Prob not.
> ...


  I totally relate to this. I'm also very brand loyal with cosmetics. I don't buy any drugstore make-up anymore because I know I'll choose MAC over it when I'm deciding what to wear. And Rebel and Sin are both gorgeous lippies. If you would buy them anyhow, I don't see the problem with buying it in the special packaging.  Like you, I could go forever without NEEDING a lipstick, so I don't have a problem with buying just for the packaging.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys. I don't know how many people post in both here and #teambuyitall, but I posted in there a few days ago that I've been having some serious mental health issues, which included severe anxiety and suicidal thoughts.  I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.  The reason I'm posting this here is because it's really made me reevaluate my priorities. Ever since this happened, I haven't spent a dime, and I haven't wanted to. And even though so far, I'm feeling better, I still haven't had the urge to shop. I actually really want to get rid of a lot of the things I have on the clearance bin that I don't need.  I'm not sure how much time I'll be spending on Specktra anymore. I intend to get at least Styled in Sepia from the matte lip but I think that's going to do it for me this year. Lord knows I don't need any more makeup.  I'm going to pop in every now and again. But I'm really going to miss you ladies. But this is something I need to do for myself while I get better.


  Please take care and be well


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2014)

Update: After I placed my order for the Hourglass blush palette I didn't feel the need to keep purchasing things! That is such a good sign for me, because purchasing tends to snowball as I chase the rush of getting new products.

  One thing I do have to be extremely careful of, is transferring the shopping habit into something else. I just discovered Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (or BPAL) which is a perfume company and I'm really infatuated with their business style in general and all of the selection and creativity. I placed an order for some samples at the beginning of this month, and I've just been adding to my list of ones I want to try since then. I'll have to be really vigilant with myself to make sure it doesn't turn into an obsession too, since they have a similar LE cycle and stalking threads etc. Orders take quite a while to process and ship since they mix everything to order, so that helps because it delays the gratification and having to wait for something that long makes you question how much you need it. Plus things don't sell out as quickly as MAC. I also found a couple people locally that I can share/swap with so we can split samples and combine orders to save on shipping and that will help too. But I've already decided that I'm going to limit myself on how much I can order and how many orders I can place in a given period of time. I set out a schedule and an item limit and I'll adjust that once I see how much time it takes to go through a sample. I'm feeling confident in myself since I have been doing so well avoiding buying clothes and other things lately, but I don't want to get complacent.

  Also, now that the seasons are changing, I wanted to do a Fall makeup bag since I enjoyed my Summer one so much.

*Eyeshadows:*
  MACx4 - Fall Foliage*: Amber Lights, Antiqued, Coppering, Sumptuous Olive
  MACx4 - Berry Harvest*: Satin Taupe, Sketch, Shale, Sable
  *Note: These are not real quads, I just put them together to make it a bit more fun for myself!
  I'll also be using other shades from my MAC palette to highlight and blend, but these are the main focus colors I want to use.

*Eyeliners:*
  MUFE 4L Shimmering Plum
  MUFE 18L Burgundy
  MUFE 24L Taupe
  In general, I just need to start using these again. I haven't been using eyeshadow or liner very much and I need to work it back into my routine.

*Paint Pots:*
  Painterly
  Stormy Pink
  I use Painterly all the time but I've been neglecting Stormy Pink over the summer.. time to rotate it back in!

*Blushes:*
  Chanel #54 Inspiration - I really want to finish this one by July, so still working on that.
  Hourglass Mood Exposure - I'll try to use this every day until my blush palette gets delivered, and then I'll switch it out so I can play with the new colors. I would like to use this up within the next 18 months or so, now that I have a mini size in the palette too.
  MAC Next To Skin - I use this as a contour and a subtle blush if I'm wearing bolder eyes or lips.

*Lipstick:*
  Bite Cava & Retsina
  I'm not sure why.. but I tend to hoard these two and not wear them often. I need to start keeping them in my purse so I can get some use out of them. No sense in rationing products since they take so long to use, especially if they don't have as many preservatives.
  MAC Faux
  MAC Captive
  MAC Media
  Trying to wear bolder colors for Fall. Captive is a perfect transition shade for me since I usually wear nudes. But eventually I'm aiming to feel comfortable wearing Media and others outside!

*Lipgloss:*
  Buxom Lavender Cosmo
  MAC Deelight
  MAC Obviously Bare
  MAC Wanting More
  MAC VGRII
  The first two are older ones I'd like to start trying to use up, and the last 3 are new and I'd like to play with them some more. I'll also be focusing on the remaining colors from my Bite set too so I'll be switching it up and reapplying throughout the day!

  I think that's it.. everything else is basics that I don't have multiples of.

  What's in your Fall makeup bag if you're doing one?


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Update: After I placed my order for the Hourglass blush palette I didn't feel the need to keep purchasing things! That is such a good sign for me, because purchasing tends to snowball as I chase the rush of getting new products.
> 
> One thing I do have to be extremely careful of, is transferring the shopping habit into something else. I just discovered Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (or BPAL) which is a perfume company and I'm really infatuated with their business style in general and all of the selection and creativity. I placed an order for some samples at the beginning of this month, and I've just been adding to my list of ones I want to try since then. I'll have to be really vigilant with myself to make sure it doesn't turn into an obsession too, since they have a similar LE cycle and stalking threads etc. Orders take quite a while to process and ship since they mix everything to order, so that helps because it delays the gratification and having to wait for something that long makes you question how much you need it. Plus things don't sell out as quickly as MAC. I also found a couple people locally that I can share/swap with so we can split samples and combine orders to save on shipping and that will help too. But I've already decided that I'm going to limit myself on how much I can order and how many orders I can place in a given period of time. I set out a schedule and an item limit and I'll adjust that once I see how much time it takes to go through a sample. I'm feeling confident in myself since I have been doing so well avoiding buying clothes and other things lately, but I don't want to get complacent.
> 
> ...


  That fall makeup bag is a great idea 
  I don't plan on doing one, but I do have some products in mind that I plan to wear more often this season. Mostly looking forward to wearing blushes like Animal Instincts and Next To Skin, and I need to wear certain lipsticks again, like Feed The Senses and Chanel Evanescente, which I think are great for fall.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



  That fall makeup bag is a great idea 
  I don't plan on doing one, but I do have some products in mind that I plan to wear more often this season. Mostly looking forward to wearing blushes like Animal Instincts and Next To Skin, and I need to wear certain lipsticks again, like Feed The Senses and Chanel Evanescente, which I think are great for fall.



  Love all of your picks!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys. I don't know how many people post in both here and #teambuyitall, but I posted in there a few days ago that I've been having some serious mental health issues, which included severe anxiety and suicidal thoughts.  I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.  The reason I'm posting this here is because it's really made me reevaluate my priorities. Ever since this happened, I haven't spent a dime, and I haven't wanted to. And even though so far, I'm feeling better, I still haven't had the urge to shop. I actually really want to get rid of a lot of the things I have on the clearance bin that I don't need.  I'm not sure how much time I'll be spending on Specktra anymore. I intend to get at least Styled in Sepia from the matte lip but I think that's going to do it for me this year. Lord knows I don't need any more makeup.  I'm going to pop in every now and again. But I'm really going to miss you ladies. But this is something I need to do for myself while I get better.


  Best wishes to you, my dear. You are making the right choice. It really is makeup at the end of the day. Your person, family, and friends are what matter. Take care of yourself.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys. I don't know how many people post in both here and #teambuyitall, but I posted in there a few days ago that I've been having some serious mental health issues, which included severe anxiety and suicidal thoughts.  I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.  The reason I'm posting this here is because it's really made me reevaluate my priorities. Ever since this happened, I haven't spent a dime, and I haven't wanted to. And even though so far, I'm feeling better, I still haven't had the urge to shop. I actually really want to get rid of a lot of the things I have on the clearance bin that I don't need.  I'm not sure how much time I'll be spending on Specktra anymore. I intend to get at least Styled in Sepia from the matte lip but I think that's going to do it for me this year. Lord knows I don't need any more makeup.  I'm going to pop in every now and again. But I'm really going to miss you ladies. But this is something I need to do for myself while I get better.


  I'm so sorry you're going through this sweetie! Please take time and focus on yourself. Your well being is of paramount importance! Above everything else!! I completely understand your need to get some distance from some things and shift to things that are crucial to your health. Please check in when you can & take all the time you need for you! Let us know if you need anything. Hope you feel more yourself very soon! I'm the meantime, we will be thinking of you & missing you oodles!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2014)

New Pinksofoxy declutter videos!

  This woman never ceases to amaze me. Her videos are some of my biggest motivators! She got rid of 10 blushes in her last video and in this one she got rid of 34 MAC eyeshadows.. You can just tell the difference in her attitude toward makeup over the past 2 years.

  Blushes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3v3s4nqsAk&list=UUg9f9knI31hrUYBN8ey0m6Q
  MAC Eyeshadows: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSNPcGIK7qM&list=UUg9f9knI31hrUYBN8ey0m6Q


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> New Pinksofoxy declutter videos!  This woman never ceases to amaze me. Her videos are some of my biggest motivators! She got rid of 10 blushes in her last video and in this one she got rid of 34 MAC eyeshadows.. You can just tell the difference in her attitude toward makeup over the past 2 years.  Blushes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3v3s4nqsAk&list=UUg9f9knI31hrUYBN8ey0m6Q MAC Eyeshadows: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSNPcGIK7qM&list=UUg9f9knI31hrUYBN8ey0m6Q


  OMG, I loved watching these! It makes me want to de clutter my stash even more!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> OMG, I loved watching these! It makes me want to de clutter my stash even more!








 YAY! I love her declutter series. I'm so excited to see her updated inventory and whether she was able to meet her "Ideal Makeup Collection" goals. I know she got there for some categories but looking forward to seeing it put all together.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 21, 2014)

I really like the idea of doing a "fall makeup bag" - I definitely want to include my Lorac Unzipped palette. Now to decide what else.   I also have been noticing that YouTube videos are a huge enabler for my buying tendencies. For some reason I do enjoy watching hauls as well. I tried to just cut out watching videos but that really didn't work. I like watching them. So this past week I started watching way more tutorials from the not so sponsored girls and it's really helping! I'm able to still keep that little hobby but be inspired to use what I have instead of adding stuff constantly to a wish list.   Oh and if anyone has suggestions for channels that aren't super sponsored, please share!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Oh and if anyone has suggestions for channels that aren't super sponsored, please share!


  Looking forward to seeing what else you'll be using this Fall. 

  When I unsubscribed from all of the super-sponsored YouTube channels I found a lot of women doing project pan, shop that stash, etc. who have beauty channels but it's not about the sales. They remind me of how YouTube used to be.. where everyone just shared what they were passionate about, not filmed a 10 minute commercial peddling products. Here's a list of some that I watch: Pinksofoxy, Faithersk, Amber F, PrettyPistol86, megsmakeup8, AineBeauty, Ellinessmakeup, StrwberrySweet, Anya Marie, Nays Place. I like it how they're just casual, sitting in front of the camera talking about makeup.


----------



## kait0 (Sep 21, 2014)

Really enjoyed watching pinksofoxy's eyeshadow declutter video. She was ruthless! And it was great. It inspired me to comb through my stash and get rid of stuff I don't enjoy. It was really overwhelming. I put together a bag for a friend so between that and the stuff that was tossed or added to my sell pile, I feel better. I just hate feeling like I'm being suffocated by all my stuff. So much clutter in my room, it's not nice. Something I want to achieve is not allowing my collection to grow, and work towards shrinking it. And to make that happen, I can't continue to buy things. For everything I buy, something needs to go. By the end of September I want to get rid of any excess items (make-up, hair stuff, clothes, etc), and go through my mac eyeshadow palette - as I never even consider using it, so it needs to go.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 21, 2014)

The hoarder in me won't allow me to get rid of things yet.

  I totally agree it's great to see pinksofoxy and other YouTuber's clearing out their stashes, but I'm just not at that point.  I know I don't need and will never need as much as I have, but I think I "justify" it to myself because I don't splurge on anything else.  I don't like expensive shoes, handbags, etc.  There isn't anything big I need/want to save up for.  I put money into saving's every month - two accounts - one shared with partner, one is my own - I also have Christmas I'm saving up for and buying things already and pay the bills/groceries.  Thing is, I don't spend every excess penny on makeup, it's just what I like to do when I choose to treat myself.

  I'm not too good at this low-buy thing yet, other than that I'm not buying as much as I was - which is good.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 22, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I totally relate to this. I'm also very brand loyal with cosmetics. I don't buy any drugstore make-up anymore because I know I'll choose MAC over it when I'm deciding what to wear.


  It's very strange, for me. I don't consider myself "brand loyal", but I did a little count yesterday to respond to a recent Temptalia Asks You post on which brand is most represented in your stash, and MAC _by far_ has the highest representation in mine at the moment, with 40 products (Makeup Geek comes in second (14), NYX a close third (13)). Very strange, IMO.  





veronikawithak said:


> What's in your Fall makeup bag if you're doing one?


  I've never done a seasonal makeup bag. I tend to wear whatever I want year-round.  Meanwhile, yay for sticking to just the Hourglass palette! 


PeachTwist said:


> I'm not too good at this low-buy thing yet, other than that I'm not buying as much as I was - which is good.


  And if not buying as much as you were doing is your main goal overall, that's all that matters!   * * *  Yesterday's FOTD...  * Maybelline Fit Me Foundation - #110 + MAC Face and Body - White (It's official. I've fallen out of love with Fit Me. From what I can tell, I'm down to about half the bottle? I'll likely end up finishing it anyway.) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Brow Pencil - Stud * MAC Eyeshadow - Smut * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * OCC Cream Colour Concentrate - John Doe (used as a cream eyeshadow this time) * UD Smoked Palette -- Mushroom on mobile lid, Backdoor as a (winged) liner * MAC Blush - Pink Cult * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses  Ended up forgetting to apply mascara. Heh.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 22, 2014)

@veronikawithak A seasonal makeup bag sounds like a great idea. I'm already reaching for more bronze/golden shades and darker lips and blushes. I think I'm out of my "peach" phase. I usually rotate things in my muji drawers so I'm starting to pull darker blushes out and darker lips.   I've been working on the "Five for Fall" and its disappointing to say that nothing got used up. Or even hit pan on, I'm technically giving myself until mid-October where I'll do another clean out focusing on lipsticks/lip glosses and eye products.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 22, 2014)

[@]kait0[/@] I'm right there with you. My parents both had serious hoarding tendencies although not quite as bad as what you see on TV. One of my biggest fears is becoming a hoarder or shopping addict because it's just so overwhelming.. not only the feeling of loss of control but also the feeling of being mentally exhausted by the clutter. Since I moved out I've been trying hard to keep myself in check. It's not easy. But every time I get rid of a bag of stuff, I feel so much lighter. And whenever we have people over they always comment on how clean our place is.. it's really not.. we just don't have a lot of stuff! Best way to keep a clean house is to be more minimalist lol. The most important part for me is keeping all the stuff from coming in though. Still working on that. Good luck with your downsizing! It feels soooo good!  [@]PeachTwist[/@] I justify my purchases in a similar way too. I don't smoke or do drugs. I rarely drink. I work hard so I feel like I "deserve" to treat myself. I have a few semi-expensive purchases in the clothing, shoes and purses department but I tend to buy 2-3 higher quality items per category to have over 5 years or so rather than having lots of cheaper items and replacing them every year. I think if you're a makeup artist or makeup is your one big hobby, it's more justified to purchase more. For me though, makeup is one of my peripheral interests. I mainly buy it to wear daily rather than experiment with different looks.. so it makes sense for me to only have what I love and use often. That way I can focus more on my main hobbies and on experience-based things that the man and I can share together. It can be easy to get caught up in comparing your journey to others, but all that matters is that you're meeting your goals and your expectations of yourself. If your bills are paid, you have savings and are contributing to your retirement and are able to do other things that you love with your family.. that's what really matters! Progress.. not perfection!


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 22, 2014)

@veronikawithak, I need to start doing seasonal makeup bags.  I tend to just put whatever I want (mostly essentials and products I want to use up) in my makeup bag.  It'll be fun to switch up!


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 22, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> The hoarder in me won't allow me to get rid of things yet.
> 
> I totally agree it's great to see pinksofoxy and other YouTuber's clearing out their stashes, but I'm just not at that point.  I know I don't need and will never need as much as I have, but I think I "justify" it to myself because I don't splurge on anything else.  I don't like expensive shoes, handbags, etc.  There isn't anything big I need/want to save up for.  I put money into saving's every month - two accounts - one shared with partner, one is my own - I also have Christmas I'm saving up for and buying things already and pay the bills/groceries.  Thing is, I don't spend every excess penny on makeup, it's just what I like to do when I choose to treat myself.
> 
> I'm not too good at this low-buy thing yet, other than that I'm not buying as much as I was - which is good.


  I can relate.  I'm a little bit of a hoarder myself so I'm having a hard time getting rid of things.  I was only able to downsize my collection when I moved in May.  I had to leave about one third of my collection with a friend.  (That was not easy for me at all.)

  I'm not too good at this low-buy thing either.  I mean I was able to go on a no-buy in June and July, and I did pretty good with my low-buy in August and September, but I'm getting a little nervous about October.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 22, 2014)

jennifae said:


> [@=member.php?u=85692"mel33t" url="/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/8970#post_2773210"]@veronikawithak A seasonal makeup bag sounds like a great idea. I'm already reaching for more bronze/golden shades and darker lips and blushes. I think I'm out of my "peach" phase. I usually rotate things in my muji drawers so I'm starting to pull darker blushes out and darker lips.   I've been working on the "Five for Fall" and its disappointing to say that nothing got used up. Or even hit pan on, I'm technically giving myself until mid-October where I'll do another clean out focusing on lipsticks/lip glosses and eye products.


  I've been starting to use darker colors too.. I just got Captive by B2M and I've really been enjoying it. I loved watching all of the Finish 5 By Fall update videos! I think I might do a Finish 6 By Christmas and make it a point to get through some more lip products.. Don't be too discouraged.. things take forever to use! Maybe start small next time and focus on things that are smaller or almost done. When you finish those it helps motivate you to continue.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 22, 2014)

I love seeing how people store things so if anyone else is interested, here's how I'm keeping my seasonal/weekly makeup. I still have my Muji drawers but while I like them and they do look organized, it kind of looks "excessive" if you know what I mean. Since I live in a studio apartment I don't really want a ton of makeup to be one of the first things people see. I wanted a simpler, more minimalist aesthetic. I got these two wooden boxes from a local store here and I love them. I also have a smaller one that I keep perfume samples in. I'd like to find something for my brushes eventually, maybe a brush roll of some sort.

  The box on top has my MSFN, bronzer, highlighter, and one blush.





  Here's the inside of the bottom drawer - it has 2 lipglosses, 2 quads, 4 lipsticks, a brow pencil and clear gel, 1 eyeliner, 1 lipliner, and a mascara.





  Now I can pretend this is my entire collection and bask in my minimalist ways while the rest of it hides in the closet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I get bored of anything or want to pull out something else, I can change it up.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I love seeing how people store things so if anyone else is interested, here's how I'm keeping my seasonal/weekly makeup. I still have my Muji drawers but while I like them and they do look organized, it kind of looks "excessive" if you know what I mean. Since I live in a studio apartment I don't really want a ton of makeup to be one of the first things people see. I wanted a simpler, more minimalist aesthetic. I got these two wooden boxes from a local store here and I love them. I also have a smaller one that I keep perfume samples in. I'd like to find something for my brushes eventually, maybe a brush roll of some sort.
> 
> The box on top has my MSFN, bronzer, highlighter, and one blush.
> 
> ...


  WOW! It's like that drawer was MADE for the perfect amount of products to cycle through! Giving you some variety wo overwhelming you with too many choices.
  I know what you mean about the Muji drawers looking "excessive" but for me, it helps to be able to see and quickly locate what I want to use. They have helped me (literally) visualize what I have. All I have to do before I hoard buy more makeup is look at those bad boys and it slows me down really fast!!
  I try not to hide any of my makeup anymore... that kept me in denial way too long! It was "out of sight, out of mind" for me. It's neat to see how different approaches work for different people! Like we keep repeating.... "low buy" and "low buy goals" are different for everyone. And we all judge our successes (and even failures) differently. I think your comment about progress not perfection was so spot on!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 22, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] You're so right about being able to see and use everything. I think if we had a separate bedroom I'd still keep it out. I was just talking to some of the non-makeup obsessed over the weekend and it made me more conscious of how much I have and what kind of impression it can leave having a stash of MAC/Sephora just sitting out. Just want that to not be the focal piece of someone's memory of me since it's right there when you walk in.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 22, 2014)

I like seeing what I have, but I have felt like my room is a shop and not a bedroom, so I'm making my space more homely and taking the focus off stashes and stashes of stuff. Did more clearing out yesterday and today, beauty and clothes too, feels good man!


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so down for this, I'm done spending so much money on makeup!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> [@]PixieDancer[/@] You're so right about being able to see and use everything. I think if we had a separate bedroom I'd still keep it out. I was just talking to some of the non-makeup obsessed over the weekend and it made me more conscious of how much I have and what kind of impression it can leave having a stash of MAC/Sephora just sitting out. Just want that to not be the focal piece of someone's memory of me since it's right there when you walk in.


  Oh I completely understand! I still feel weird letting anyone but maybe my sisters and mom into my bedroom (where my makeup & vanity are set up). The few times more casual friends have come in to get ready or hang out they always look at my makeup area w disbelief (and dare I say, judgement). Not that I care, but it does look & seem excessive to a lot of people. Even to me really. So I know I'd be more conscious about it if it was right out in the open like your set up.  You want to feel comfortable in your own space! That's WAY more important than your makeup display!   





kerry-jane88 said:


> I like seeing what I have, but I have felt like my room is a shop and not a bedroom, so I'm making my space more homely and taking the focus off stashes and stashes of stuff. Did more clearing out yesterday and today, beauty and clothes too, feels good man!


  It really does! Good job hun! I keep going back for more purging too!   





gabzillaa said:


> I'm so down for this, I'm done spending so much money on makeup!


  Amen sister! I think we all shudder a little when we think of how much we spend on expiring products (ie makeup)! It could be better spent on... Well, just about anything else! Welcome! Glad you're joining us on our crusade!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 22, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh I completely understand! I still feel weird letting anyone but maybe my sisters and mom into my bedroom (where my makeup & vanity are set up). The few times more casual friends have come in to get ready or hang out they always look at my makeup area w disbelief (and dare I say, judgement). Not that I care, but it does look & seem excessive to a lot of people. Even to me really. So I know I'd be more conscious about it if it was right out in the open like your set up.  You want to feel comfortable in your own space! That's WAY more important than your makeup display!


  Yes definitely! One day my man was casually talking about the fact that I have "like 40 lipglosses" - I don't, but to a man that's probably what it looks like - from MAC/Sephora.  The girls that were out with us were like "MAC and Sephora.. more like Maybelline!" That was kind of awkward.. I guess I just forget that a lot of people, especially from small towns, consider those places to be way too expensive. I don't feel bad about it either but yeah. Just made me consider a different perspective and I don't want to invite that kind of judgement you referred to in right away haha    On another note, Pinksofoxy put her last declutter video up today! So bittersweet! I am addicted to those videos and I can't wait to see an update on if she made it to her ideal collection numbers.  There's also a ton of Finish 5 By Fall finales and Finish 6 By Christmas intro videos to watch.. yayyy!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 22, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I'm so down for this, I'm done spending so much money on makeup!


  Yes! Say it again! I'm adding up all of my spending this year (too much) and next year I'm going to try and cut it in half. Welcome!   





kerry-jane88 said:


> I like seeing what I have, but I have felt like my room is a shop and not a bedroom, so I'm making my space more homely and taking the focus off stashes and stashes of stuff. Did more clearing out yesterday and today, beauty and clothes too, feels good man!


  I loved this post.. that's exactly how I've been feeling too. Back when I started watching YouTube I thought I wanted a department store in my apartment basically, like all of the girls making videos. Now I'm realizing that I want more interesting & artistic features that have a story behind them. In everything really.. from perfume to cosmetics to clothing and decor.. I want it to be "me" - not the version of me that's trying to imitate a certain look from someone else. Once I get down to a weight I want to stay consistent with I'm going to do a huge closet overhaul again too. I have a lot of stuff I'm only wearing because it fits.. and a lot that I'm holding onto in case it fits again.


----------



## jchait (Sep 22, 2014)

I have started buying less and less. I think once I obtained all my collectors items I have worn myself out a little bit. Yes I did get the LE WnW and Milani lipsticks, but I haven't been going after the big stuff. Which is awesome. But IF I did find MAC Playboy stuff, I'd buy it. Sometimes stuff happens lol


----------



## ahoythere (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello Everybody!!! 
  It's been ages (months) since I have had the time to post anything here but I have still been checking in weekly just to get inspiration and hear about how everyone is staying strong against the ever constant tidal pull of makeup gathering. 
  I had a nice few months after moving from London to Los Angeles where I only had one large makeup bag of products to live off during the 3 months that it took for my shipping container to make it over here, and I learned that I was perfectly happy using that "limited" (still more than most women own!) amount of makeup.  I had a Mac double palette with 15 shadows and 6 blushes, one Bobbi brown pot rouge, Aphrodite's Shell Bronzer, Camel Coat paint pot, a black liquid liner, my TFSI, one mascara, 2 lipliners and about 6 glosses and there were only a few times where I thought it would be nice to have a different, bolder, lipstick from my stash.  My toddler chasing lifestyle rarely requires or allows for any real glamming and I rarely have the time to play with color the way I did pre-kid or when I worked at MAC.  Hence I am trying to sell off most of my stash now.  I thought I would be really excited when the shipment came and I had all of my loot back but instead it just gives me anxiety and a weird sadness to see all that makeup and I am ready to see a lot of it gone now.

  However, I still struggle with wanting to buy new makeup all the time.  My new Achille's heel is drugstore makeup (never really a draw when I was in the UK) and I find myself quietly dropping $15-20 almost every time I go to Walgreen's for something, and that adds up quickly!  Its funny because I have been feeling quite proud that I haven't been as tempted by MAC lately, but honestly this is just because I HAVE PRETTY MUCH OWNED EVERY SINGLE ITEM THEY HAVE EVER MADE at some point or another and I found that I have now starting sidestepping towards other brands looking for my next fix.  Such a junkie!!!  But I am watching myself and I am slowly getting better, being more reasonable about only buying things that I will actually use SOON and OFTEN.

  It is a journey.

  XOXOX


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

So this past weekend was my birthday and I'm really proud of myself for resisting purchasing makeup. I even skipped the birthday gift Sephora gives out (because really I don't need anymore makeup).

I've started to put together a holiday list and looking at just the price sort of makes me go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe because I haven't been purchased anything in a while but have the price of makeup gone up exponentially or is that my imagination?


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 22, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> Hello Everybody!!!  It's been ages (months) since I have had the time to post anything here but I have still been checking in weekly just to get inspiration and hear about how everyone is staying strong against the ever constant tidal pull of makeup gathering.  I had a nice few months after moving from London to Los Angeles where I only had one large makeup bag of products to live off during the 3 months that it took for my shipping container to make it over here, and I learned that I was perfectly happy using that "limited" (still more than most women own!) amount of makeup.  I had a Mac double palette with 15 shadows and 6 blushes, one Bobbi brown pot rouge, Aphrodite's Shell Bronzer, Camel Coat paint pot, a black liquid liner, my TFSI, one mascara, 2 lipliners and about 6 glosses and there were only a few times where I thought it would be nice to have a different, bolder, lipstick from my stash.  My toddler chasing lifestyle rarely requires or allows for any real glamming and I rarely have the time to play with color the way I did pre-kid or when I worked at MAC.  Hence I am trying to sell off most of my stash now.  I thought I would be really excited when the shipment came and I had all of my loot back but instead it just gives me anxiety and a weird sadness to see all that makeup and I am ready to see a lot of it gone now.  However, I still struggle with wanting to buy new makeup all the time.  My new Achille's heel is drugstore makeup (never really a draw when I was in the UK) and I find myself quietly dropping $15-20 almost every time I go to Walgreen's for something, and that adds up quickly!  Its funny because I have been feeling quite proud that I haven't been as tempted by MAC lately, but honestly this is just because I HAVE PRETTY MUCH OWNED EVERY SINGLE ITEM THEY HAVE EVER MADE at some point or another and I found that I have now starting sidestepping towards other brands looking for my next fix.  Such a junkie!!!  But I am watching myself and I am slowly getting better, being more reasonable about only buying things that I will actually use SOON and OFTEN.  It is a journey.  XOXOX


  I had a big move a few months ago too and experienced the same thing! I only had one of each product type with me for about 4 months. I kind of missed some of my stuff, but I also really didn't miss the "choice" of other products.   It was pretty good for me because I saw that I didn't miss any blushes or bronzers at all. I was really happy with the two I had, which was nice. I also didn't miss highlighters. Those suckers were my biggest money pit. I use basically the same highlighter daily, but they're one of the prettiest makeup items IMO...so I constantly bought them. I haven't bought a highlighter or blush since the move! Let's not go into lipsticks and eyeshadows though. Baby steps haha.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 22, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *dodotheextinct* 

 
Maybe because I haven't been purchased anything in a while but have the price of makeup gone up exponentially or is that my imagination?



  I don't find it as terrible in the mid-range or high-end lines (maybe because I prepare myself before I go in!) but it amazes me everytime a new drugstore foundation is released and it hits the $20 mark. 

  Also my American cousins: I noticed your CVS and Walgreen's has gotten more expensive time and time again after visiting (usually) a city. Someday, my trips to Walgreen's may only include a bottle of wine and deoderant because I left it at home.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 22, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> gabzillaa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so down for this, I'm done spending so much money on makeup!
> ...


  Both of my ALEX drawers are in my closet.  I've only given one friend a little peak into my collection, and while she has commented it's big, she's not opposed to taking any of it off my hands.  

  Those declutter videos are very motivating.  One of the first areas of my collection I plan to tackle will be my blushes.  Definitely letting go backups.  It'll be the least painful but I hope it lends to further motivation to take my eyeshadows and lip products next.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> New Pinksofoxy declutter videos!
> 
> This woman never ceases to amaze me. Her videos are some of my biggest motivators! She got rid of 10 blushes in her last video and in this one she got rid of 34 MAC eyeshadows.. You can just tell the difference in her attitude toward makeup over the past 2 years.
> 
> ...


  I watched these two and im loving her, she makes me want to go thru my es palettes again, I downsized from 7 palettes to 4 yay! hope i can downsize my blushes again if i want that HG palette


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 23, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> That is such a good idea to stick to a pallete and use it up! If only i could I actually wear it everyday, i  have been able to destash 3 palettes they just havent sold or swapped yet but im happy! My neutrals get the most love tho. At the moment i have 4 mac palettes, i mufe 6 pan, 2 lm artist palettes, 1 mj the scarlet, 1 KVD ladybird and 2 mac temp rising quads, thats a lot! but hopefully i can decide to slim down more.


  I looked at my old post and im so glad i was able to slim down eve more!

  I went down from for ES
  3 MAC 15 pan palettes 
  1 MAC Quad
  1 MJ the scarlet palette

  i have a couple singles but i got rid of some EDES i think i went down from 7 to 4 mini ones and a few pigment vials, i need to sort through those see what doesnt get used. I got rid of my lashes too.

  I slimmed down on my blushes too, I went from an 18 MAC pan to now 1 - 6 blush palette pan! 

  I use to have all the 9 ED blushes but i parted with 2 because fiery impact and flaming chic because applied they are too similar to *Autoerotique* and Pleasure model. so is progress. 

  Got rid of Marine Life, Archies Flatter Me, EDSF Shape the Future, a lot of LE beauty powders that I just wasn't touching, got rid of my glitttery highlighters and anything liquid or creme! 

  my lipsticks are going to get cleared too, i took out like 20 but I'm going to slim it even more most i have given away because its just sickening to see, I wanna feel like im not overwhelmed with makeup and start enjoying it again.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 23, 2014)

[@]janette9687[/@] WOW! You did amazing getting rid of stuff.. how do you feel?? We got rid of several similar products.. pearlmattes, EDSFs, other shimmery things. I'm really enjoying the smoother, subtler formulas so no need to keep anything else. I haven't missed a single thing I've let go of.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @janette9687 WOW! You did amazing getting rid of stuff.. how do you feel?? We got rid of several similar products.. pearlmattes, EDSFs, other shimmery things. I'm really enjoying the smoother, subtler formulas so no need to keep anything else. I haven't missed a single thing I've let go of.


  I know! I wanna do it some more! Especially because i am moving from a house to an apt, so i am taking my old post of my inventory this year and when i go back home (i am in training right now) I will purge some more and do a inventory update and see how i improved this year as far as my goals and what i bought, so far its great i didnt buy from more than 3 mac collections, i hope the holidays i dont get tempted.

  So far these are my lemmings

  MAC Matte Lip collection


Styled in Sepia- _Dirty cement Beige * --- *_*I already have Riri Nude so debating if i even need this* 
Pander Me – _Soft Peachy Mocha ---_* wonder if its anything like Runway hit, i have a BU i want to get rid of* 
 
  MAC Holiday *--- i have to purge piggie vials for these*
  Pigment sets


Pink/ Rose set: 
Gold/Biege set 
 ​
HG blush palette


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 23, 2014)

okay went thru an old inventory from the "how many blushes do you own" checking on my progress, im actually proud of myself, im doing good, 
*MAC*
*Instant Chic*
Supercontinental
Eversun
On A Mission
Stark Naked
Hipness
Stunner
Equilibrium
*Lovecloud
 Immortal Flower
 Peony Pink
 Pink Tea
 Unconventional
 Hot Nights*
Ripe For Love

*Joie De Vivir creme blend
 Optimistic Orange creme blend*

Extra Dimension
Bareness
At dusk
*Fiery Impact*
Blazing Haute
*Flaming Chic*
*Sea Me Hear Me*
*Seduced at Sea*
*Autoerotique* 
*Pleasure Model*

*Flatter Me Pearlmatte*
*Marine Life*
Stereo Rose MSF
*My Paradise*
*Perfect Topping MSF*

*Nars*
Luster
Madly
*Oasis
 Taj Mahal
 Torrid
 Lovejoy*

Dior Rosy Glow
*theBalm Frat Boy*
*Benefit Rockateer*

  added *Pink Cult and Taupe *but havent seen them so idk if im keeping

Phew! it's actually not a bad list haha


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 25, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I know! I wanna do it some more! Especially because i am moving from a house to an apt, so i am taking my old post of my inventory this year and when i go back home (i am in training right now) I will purge some more and do a inventory update and see how i improved this year as far as my goals and what i bought, so far its great i didnt buy from more than 3 mac collections, i hope the holidays i dont get tempted.
> 
> So far these are my lemmings
> 
> ...


  i love the way you are checking for existing dupes in your collection!


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 25, 2014)

Mini update from me, I finally pressed the buy button on my space nk haul having made myself wait!

  I got a replacement NARS eyeshadow primer, NARS Himilia Dual Intensity shadow and NARS Douceur blush. They arrive yesterday, my empty NARS primer went in the bin this morning and it was really nice to use a new one!

  In other low buy news, i have managed to avoid buying anything from the drug store 

  I have also avoided buying any new lip products, these are remaining my focus as I just I am not rotating or wearing a large portion of the my lipstick stash.  I re-watched pinksofoxy lip stash clear out video and I went through my lipsticks and pulled out must keeps only, these are mainly mac and higher end brands and a couple of drugstore versions that I love. The rest (47) are in a large make up bag, this weekend, I am going through them to see if any are dupe for ones I definitely decided to keep, any dupes will be departing, then I am going to do an final lip challenge to wear a different lip product from the unique ones in the bag everyday and decide whether the formulas and colours are worth keeping or not. I want to try to get my lip collection down to a much more useable volume as this is the area that gives me the most concern.


----------



## NicoleL (Sep 25, 2014)

I was a pretty late bloomer when it comes to makeup, didn't really get into it until last year (I'm 31).  Anyway, so last year when I started researching what to get and how to use it, I got really into youtube and beauty blogs and my buying got pretty out of control by my own standards.  I have recently cut back on how many youtube beauty "gurus" and beauty blogs I look at and that has helped alot.  What has also helped me alot was watching the pinksofoxy videos you guys have mentioned and her journey to cut down the size of her collection over the last couple years even though I don't have that as many products and she started from.

  I've been lurking for a while in this forum but thought it might help to continue on my low buy and keeping my collection quite small by becoming more active in this forum.  I'm really glad I caught myself and slowed down after only a year.  I found that what was starting to happen was that I had so many products that I would get so overwhelmed everyday just trying to decide what to use that I typically end up not putting on any makeup at all.  But since I've downsized quite a bit over the last few months I'm back to enjoying makeup, which is the whole point. 

  Now that I feel I'm in a pretty good place I have moved on to keeping my buying low, but also trying to use what I have.  Something that has also been helping me curb my buying is that I've made a rule that if I buy something I have to get rid of the same type of item.  I was in the store about to buy one of the new estee lauder pure color lipstick but when I thought about what lipstick I'd throw away to get it, I ended up leaving it at the store and deciding that since they are permanent it can wait.  I've also found it helpful to start a wishlist, so I already know what I want to get next if/when I finish something.  The last thing that helped me make a really big purge over the last two weeks was finally finding a place to donate used products to.  I found myself keeping things I knew I wouldn't ever use because I felt like they were perfectly good items and I didn't want to just throw them away.  Everyone always suggests giving things to a family member or friend, but I don't have anyone that is into makeup the way I am.  I did start my blog to do swatches of alot of the items, which makes me feel a bit less wasteful, but looking toward the future I do not want to get into a habit of only buying things to blog about, so we'll see where that goes now that I've paired down on what I'm buying.  I was really proud of myself today when I had the opportunity to buy the new brooke shields palette and I didn't. 

  So anyway, as I start to use up products I look forward to being able to keep you guys updated.  Thanks to all who actually read all that


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 25, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> I was a pretty late bloomer when it comes to makeup, didn't really get into it until last year (I'm 31).  Anyway, so last year when I *started researching what to get and how to use it, I got really into youtube and beauty blogs and my buying got pretty out of control *by my own standards.  I have recently cut back on how many youtube beauty "gurus" and beauty blogs I look at and that has helped alot.  What has also helped me alot was watching the pinksofoxy videos you guys have mentioned and her journey to cut down the size of her collection over the last couple years even though I don't have that as many products and she started from.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while in this forum but thought it might help to continue on my low buy and keeping my collection quite small by becoming more active in this forum.  I'm really glad I caught myself and slowed down after only a year. * I found that what was starting to happen was that I had so many products that I would get so overwhelmed everyday just trying to decide what to use that I typically end up not putting on any makeup at all*.  But since I've downsized quite a bit over the last few months I'm back to enjoying makeup, which is the whole point.
> 
> ...


  the BOLD are really good points, I think thats how most of us go in over our heads was by the beauty community. Having the latest tiem and the fear of buyers remorse. I felt the same way feeling overwhelmed and at the end wasteful. So, now im back to taking control of my stash, I no longer want to call it a collection, makeup shouldnt be a collectible like many have stated here.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 25, 2014)

[@]charlotte366[/@] that's great that you were able to delay your online order!! Go you!! What is it about online shopping carts that just make us want to click that buy button?? I have trouble with that sometimes.. mostly because I'm used to buying LE things online I think and I just got in the habit of wanting things immediately. Trying to break myself of it though. Keep working on those lippies too! They will get finished if you're persistent. I've started picking one gloss and one lipstick to focus on and I carry them with me all day and leave them on the table when I get home so I can always see them and reapply. I've been going through things faster that way.  I haven't felt the need at all to buy anything since I ordered the Hourglass palette last week. I cleared out my muji drawers too and divided everything up into makeup bags and put them in a drawer. I was concerned that it might make me want to purchase since I was grabbing from a smaller stash but it's been the opposite. I have my few things I use daily and then if I want to grab something else I go dig out the bags. Having things not so readily accessible is making me really clue in as to how much I have that's sitting on the sidelines! I'm kind of going in phases I think because I did really find it helpful to see it all out on the table too. Also gradually crossing things off my holiday wishlist. Making progress.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 25, 2014)

[@]NicoleL[/@] I really enjoyed reading your story.. thank you so much for sharing. I think we can all relate! I definitely know the feeling of being overwhelmed into not wearing makeup at all. I was a late bloomer too and also got into the YouTube frenzy before I realized what it was doing to me. I snapped out of it for a bit and then got sucked into the Specktra frenzy this year.. since July it's been a lot better though. It's always a work in progress, but I think you've got a great handle on it! Wishlists have been crucial to me too, as well as keeping an inventory of what I have and trying to narrow it down to just things I love. Looking forward to seeing your continued progress.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## NicoleL (Sep 25, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> the BOLD are really good points, I think thats how most of us go in over our heads was by the beauty community. Having the latest tiem and the fear of buyers remorse. I felt the same way feeling overwhelmed and at the end wasteful. So, now im back to taking control of my stash, I no longer want to call it a collection, makeup shouldnt be a collectible like many have stated here.


I think that's a good thought about not calling it a collection


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2014)

[@]NicoleL[/@] I get you.  As an aside, I have done some emotionally driven spending this week...


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2014)

So I placed a Makeup Geek order a little while ago -- three eyeshadows (Barcelona Beach, Glass Slipper, Rockstar). BB is a major seller for them, often selling out shortly after it's restocked, and it was just restocked today, so I pounced. I limited myself to just three shadows and went with these. There are others I want, and have been wanting for a while, but they tend to stay in stock!  So I went with the three I mentioned. They're all gonna get used for sure.  Then I'll be placing Sephora and Nordstrom orders at the weekend. Mix of skincare, hair care, and a little bit of makeup -- mainly solving my concealer dilemma and filling a gap in my brush collection.  Talking of makeup, I gotta talk about the Artificially Wild collection again. So initially I'd decided to pass on it completely, given the only other product I really wanted in the collection is a permanent item (Stone l/l), and the eyeshadow I wanted wasn't what I was expecting and I already have a colour in the same family in my stash anyway. But then I read the thread and saw the discussion and photos regarding Next To Skin blush, which is a product I was initially concerned about and so ignored -- the concern being whether or not it'd show up on my skintone because it looks so light in the pan. Now I'm thinking it may be a better contour blush for me than either Taupe (not a bad shade, but a tinge dark?) or Strada (too rosy). So I've decided to get it.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 26, 2014)

@NicoleL, best of luck on your continuing no buy! Youtube is so great in some ways - you can find nearly everything on every topic, like ebay. But I'm drawn to the makeup and haul videos and they make me spend, spend, spend!

  Nothing so far for September for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I dropped my Wet n Wild Brule and about 3/4's of it shattered. I probably use it every other day for my browbone (me no like a shimmery brow on me!) I went into Wal Mart on Wednesday AM... saw the paltry selection of WnW and walked back out. It helped this Wal Mart was especially grimey. I wasn't even interested in picking up a cheap mascara for a pick up. I don't know how much credit I can really take for this, but this the longest I've gone without buying any makeup since my No Buy ended dramatically with binging back in May. I'm resolving to at least use UD WOS (I have 2 - one in a Build My Own Palette, and one in Naked Basics) and Foxy (Naked2, Naked Basics) in it's place before I go on a search for a matte browbone shade. I have enough for 1 Back2MAC and was thinking of Brule or Blanc Type, but I'm not confident enough that I'll just walk in and out with one item. So, I'm holding off. 

  I don't know if this helps anyone else: but I do find Youtube makeup videos a lot of times are my background music when I'm doing my face before work or going out. I've found that switching over to a documentary, American Justice or Dr. Phil (my guilty pleasure) on the 'tube help (whatever one is interested in!). It's too easy to have a haul on the background, notice something, and add it to My Cart.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 26, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> I was a pretty late bloomer when it comes to makeup, didn't really get into it until last year (I'm 31).  Anyway, so last year when I started researching what to get and how to use it, I got really into youtube and beauty blogs and my buying got pretty out of control by my own standards.  I have recently cut back on how many youtube beauty "gurus" and beauty blogs I look at and that has helped alot.  What has also helped me alot was watching the pinksofoxy videos you guys have mentioned and her journey to cut down the size of her collection over the last couple years even though I don't have that as many products and she started from.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while in this forum but thought it might help to continue on my low buy and keeping my collection quite small by becoming more active in this forum.  I'm really glad I caught myself and slowed down after only a year.  I found that what was starting to happen was that I had so many products that I would get so overwhelmed everyday just trying to decide what to use that I typically end up not putting on any makeup at all.  But since I've downsized quite a bit over the last few months I'm back to enjoying makeup, which is the whole point.
> 
> ...








I can totally relate to online research and cutting down, before I would check a number of sites daily, now I go for days or even weeks between checking a select few, and even when I do I find myself skipping a lot of posts. I love make-up, but my enthusiasm is waning when it comes to hoarding it. Recently I bought MAC's Good Kisser lipstick, and I love it so much it is helping me to have less interest in getting more similar shades, which is significant as I love hot pinks/fuschias.


----------



## NicoleL (Sep 26, 2014)

@veronikawithak I've gotten started on an inventory, I think that has also helped me really see that I had more than I thought.

@awickedshape I've been there, recently picked up the wet n wild smoke and melrose palette, knowing I didn't really want anything, but I was shocked my walgreens actually had it and I had rewards that made it cheaper, so it came home with me lol

@Maris Crane Thanks!  I know what you mean about having youtube in the background, I do that often.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 26, 2014)

[@]shellygrrl[/@] I personally give you a pass on NTS..  I don't often say this but I think you need it based on what you said and I love mine and use it often.  [@]Maris Crane[/@] Wow no makeup purchases yet this month? YAY!! Good for you! Good call on the YouTube videos too.. I'm guilty of that as well. Less now that I've started watching more inventory/project pan etc. videos.  [@]MissTania[/@] Don't you love it when you find that one product that makes you lose interest in other things? I feel like I've found some real gems this year and it makes me re-think that new highlighter, blush, etc.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 26, 2014)

@veronikawithak It's pretty awesome, and rare for me lol! Glad you have found some gems too!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 26, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So this past weekend was my birthday and I'm really proud of myself for resisting purchasing makeup. I even skipped the birthday gift Sephora gives out (because really I don't need anymore makeup).
> 
> ...


  Happy belated birthday!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 26, 2014)

So much great stuff going on in here! I'm bursting with pride over everyone's successes!
  I agree that finding special products really makes you want to stop over-buying. I had Definitely Defined EDSF in my stash for THEE longest time, untouched. I was always rotating other highlighters, trying to LOVE ones everyone else seemed to love. Then one day, I decided to give Def Def a run... and POW... HG status for me now! It's the perfect highlighter for my skintone! This whole time it was just sitting there unused. Ever since I "discovered" it in my stash, I haven't even been interested in buying another highlighter. And I had about 6 different ones in my Sephora "Loves" to pick up and try. Just goes to show that you never know what hidden gems are in your own collection! Makes me want to keep shopping my own stash rather than continue to hoard more.

  Had been neglecting my Eyeshadow Palette Challenge due to a work trip (where I only took 1 palette to use the whole weekend) and not wearing eyeshadow the last week or so at home. I have been just grabbing some "1 and done" eye products like my MUFE cream shadows, MAC Paint Pots, and my Loreal Infallibles.
  But picked back up my Eyeshadow Palette Challenge yesterday with my MAC Sharon Osbourne Duchess Quad. I did have to use Soft Brown for a matte neutral crease color, but other than that, the quad produced a nice look. It's the first time I had used this one since I bought it. I can't believe how many neutral palettes I have accumulated. My main problem is I justify nice, well-edited pre-made palettes for their ease of travel. It's kind of become a cop out for me to hoard palettes. And I DO almost always travel with one of these type of palettes, but I'm sure I don't "need" as many as I have. This line of thinking just "allowed" me to pick up the new Brooke Shields 15 pan palette. I am excited to get it. And have already decided I will travel with it the next couple of months for work. It's the only thing I got from the BS Collection. So I justified it that way too. Did anyone else end up with anything from the BS Collection? Perhaps this palette?


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> So much great stuff going on in here! I'm bursting with pride over everyone's successes!
> I agree that finding special products really makes you want to stop over-buying. I had Definitely Defined EDSF in my stash for THEE longest time, untouched. I was always rotating other highlighters, trying to LOVE ones everyone else seemed to love. Then one day, I decided to give Def Def a run... and POW... HG status for me now! It's the perfect highlighter for my skintone! This whole time it was just sitting there unused. Ever since I "discovered" it in my stash, I haven't even been interested in buying another highlighter. And I had about 6 different ones in my Sephora "Loves" to pick up and try. Just goes to show that you never know what hidden gems are in your own collection! Makes me want to keep shopping my own stash rather than continue to hoard more.
> 
> Had been neglecting my Eyeshadow Palette Challenge due to a work trip (where I only took 1 palette to use the whole weekend) and not wearing eyeshadow the last week or so at home. I have been just grabbing some "1 and done" eye products like my MUFE cream shadows, MAC Paint Pots, and my Loreal Infallibles.
> But picked back up my Eyeshadow Palette Challenge yesterday with my MAC Sharon Osbourne Duchess Quad. I did have to use Soft Brown for a matte neutral crease color, but other than that, the quad produced a nice look. It's the first time I had used this one since I bought it. I can't believe how many neutral palettes I have accumulated. My main problem is I justify nice, well-edited pre-made palettes for their ease of travel. It's kind of become a cop out for me to hoard palettes. And I DO almost always travel with one of these type of palettes, but I'm sure I don't "need" as many as I have. This line of thinking just "allowed" me to pick up the new Brooke Shields 15 pan palette. I am excited to get it. And have already decided I will travel with it the next couple of months for work. It's the only thing I got from the BS Collection. So I justified it that way too. Did anyone else end up with anything from the BS Collection? Perhaps this palette?


  I bought the palette too, Pixie, after I saw that they'd dropped the price. I have three of the shades already (Soft Brown, Expensive Pink and Satin Taupe). I've been editing my MAC palettes in the last couple of months; moving out shades I don't care for, deporting my singles and BTM'ing for a couple of shades to round them out. I'm enjoying them a lot, creating look after look I love. I'll pop Expensive Pink and Satin Taupe into my eldest daughter's palette, so I don't feel bad about duplicating. I wear Soft Brown a lot and it's half gone, so I'm ok with keeping a double of that.

  I didn't need the Gravitas palette and probably shouldn't have bought it, but I also know I'll wear it. I'm glad I didn't bite on the UD, Tarte or Lorac holiday palettes now because if I had I wouldn't have let myself get this and I'm enjoying my MAC shadows so much I really think this was the better choice (if I was really going to buy one).

  After this, I really can't get more shadows. I love palettes but I have enough.

  Why I can't have any more:

  MAC 15 pan neutral palette (my faves) 
  MAC 15 pan orange/green palette
  MAC 15 pan cool toned palette (greys, blue/teals, purples)
  MAC Creative Copper Palette
  MAC Bare My Soul Quad
  Inglot neutral 10 pan
  Inglot colour 10 pan
  UD Naked 3
  UD Electric
  Laura Mercier Artist Palette
  KVD Monarch Palette
  2 NARS Duos

  I have some empties in the MAC 15 pans, but with this addition I have about 140 eyeshadows. Clearly excessive. Even worse, I use all but my more colourful Inglot palette very regularly so there's nothing I care to trim. I usually wear 4-5 shades a day.

  Not my proudest moment, buying this palette. Unfortunately, I find myself completely lacking in remorse. I thought I'd really regret passing on this one; they're my favourite kind of shades. Not very low buy, but the truth.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 26, 2014)

With a heavy heart I think I am skipping RHPS. I love the movie, I love the packaging, but there is no point to buying a lipstick that's just going to sit in my lipstick bin.

  My Matte Lip haul will be moderate (depends on your definition). Living Legend, probably Pander Me, and Styled in Sepia plus a back up because I know that's a color I will wear to death. Honestly tempted to get two back ups because it's a neutral shade that I could wear any day of the week. But will probably stick with one.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> With a heavy heart I think I am skipping RHPS. I love the movie, I love the packaging, but there is no point to buying a lipstick that's just going to sit in my lipstick bin.
> 
> My Matte Lip haul will be moderate (depends on your definition). Living Legend, probably Pander Me, and Styled in Sepia plus a back up because I know that's a color I will wear to death. Honestly tempted to get two back ups because it's a neutral shade that I could wear any day of the week. But will probably stick with one.


  I know how you feel about RHPS. I really can't take another red lippie into my stash. As lovely as 1-2 of them look to me, I can't seem to think they'd be THAT unique to the massive amount of red shades I've accumulated. I do want Sin, but no reason to buy it when I can just B2M for it for free. So no sale there either. I DID kinda want the red pigment, but I have doubt I could ever make a dent in a red pigment. I tend to only splurge on full pigment jars if they are staple (mostly neutral) shades. So you are not alone.

  As for Matte Lip, I think you'll be fine with 1 BU. Those matte lipsticks take longer to get through. And by the time you finish 2 tubes of this color, no matter how much you may love it, you'll most likely be ready to try something new. And we always see repeat shades duped over and over. Nothing is truly unique with all the collections and brands out there.
  I will most likely get FR, PM, and SiS as my 3 choices. Still considering cutting to only 2 with my recent NARS Audacious lipstick "haul."


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I could have written this sentence myself! It's exactly how I feel. Of all my shadows, my MAC ones are my most used. I really need to reach for my Inglot palettes more since they are such wonderful quality shadows too! And although your eyeshadow collection IS impressive... mine is MUCH worse! So I REALLY didn't "need" this 15 x palette... but feel the same way. No regrets. The price point and shadow variety got to me. I think I will put my duplicate shades in my sale/swap post. Maybe if I sell those off, I won't feel quite as "almost-guilty!" With an impressively edited palette like this one, I'm sure I will have no problem giving it tons of love. *I did get an empty 15x palette awhile back, thinking I would take individual shadows and fill it for travel purposes. Then I could switch out shades for different looks and rotate my shadows more that way. I think this pre-made palette will help motivate me to do that.*
> 
> I know how you feel about RHPS. I really can't take another red lippie into my stash. As lovely as 1-2 of them look to me, I can't seem to think they'd be THAT unique to the massive amount of red shades I've accumulated. *I do want Sin, but no reason to buy it when I can just B2M for it for free.* So no sale there either. I DID kinda want the red pigment, but I have doubt I could ever make a dent in a red pigment. I tend to only splurge on full pigment jars if they are staple (mostly neutral) shades. So you are not alone.
> 
> ...


  If you depot six shadows, there's your Sin!

  It's really not sate for me to start new 15 palettes because I'm a completist (if that's a word). I hate empty slots. I put my colour palettes in the old style MAC palettes because then I don't have to see the empty slots unless I open them. When I move my dupes out of my neutral palette, I'll move a couple of paler shades from my coloured palettes in. Or else I'm be compelled to 'fix' those empty holes.

  Yes, I know I have a problem.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 26, 2014)

[@]PixieDancer[/@] & [@]Audrey C[/@] I have to say that when I was reading your posts it was obvious just how much thought you both put into buying the Brooke palette.. YAY to both of you. That's progress, and that's why we're all here. WOOO!   As for me, I forget if I mentioned it or not but I managed to cross off both the pigment and gloss sets from MAC's holiday collection.  However, over the past few days I've been thinking about FR from the Matte collection. I don't have any similar colors at all but I'm planning on getting Rebel. I saw the swatches comparing them and they do look different and are different formulas.. I'm still thinking about it but here's my advance notice that I *may* be getting it.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I want to do another "30-31 day challenge" similar to what the challenge was when I first came to this lovely place   Although my creative juices are pretty meh at the moment. I've done lips and cheeks, I'm not sure that I want to do the eyes because my Brooke palette comes and I'll be giving that a lot of attention. Any ideas friends??


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I think I want to do another "30-31 day challenge" similar to what the challenge was when I first came to this lovely place   Although my creative juices are pretty meh at the moment. I've done lips and cheeks, I'm not sure that I want to do the eyes because my Brooke palette comes and I'll be giving that a lot of attention. Any ideas friends??


   Awesome idea! I


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Although my creative juices are pretty meh at the moment. I've done lips and cheeks, I'm not sure that I want to do the eyes because my Brooke palette comes and I'll be giving that a lot of attention. Any ideas friends??


  I've been replicating looks I like (some of Christine's Vice 3 looks, amongst others) using shades I already have. I've found a few looks I love that way.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 26, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That's a nice lifeline, but I'd be lying if I took it. I saw the palette months ago and thought it was too expensive and was sure it would end up at the CCO. There's no way I'd drop that much money without selecting every shade. Besides, I was loving on my other non-MAC palettes at the time and didn't give it serious consideration. Then the price dropped and I took a better look at the shades last night. They're exactly the kind I like; neutralish with a kick of colour. I'm not much younger than Brooke, and these kind of deluxe pearl finishes are immensely more wearable than metallic or glitter finishes are on me.  Did I need it though? Absolutely not. A complete impulse purchase. I want, I buy. Period. I've been replicating looks I like (some of Christine's Vice 3 looks, amongst others) using shades I already have. I've found a few looks I love that way.


  Praise officially revoked! *points to naughty chair*  I like your honesty. Hopefully you'll get a ton of use out of it and it will be a worthwhile purchase as time goes on.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 26, 2014)

After a few afternoons of work I depotted all my eyeshadows (except the prolongwear) and here's what I have:


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 26, 2014)

lyseD said:


> After a few afternoons of work I depotted all my eyeshadows (except the prolongwear) and here's what I have:


  Lovely! (And thanks - I don't feel so bad now).


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Praise officially revoked! *points to naughty chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It might have been an impulse, but I wouldn't have succumbed if I didn't know beyond a doubt that the palette would get very heavy use. There, that must count for some points. No? Having trouble caring. LOL


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 26, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It might have been an impulse, but I wouldn't have succumbed if I didn't know beyond a doubt that the palette would get very heavy use. There, that must count for some points. No? Having trouble caring. LOL :supacool:


  Hahaha. Whatever makes you happy!!  I didn't need the Hourglass blush palette and already had one of the shades. But I bought it, because I knew I'd love it. Regrets? ZERO. It happens. We can't be sensible 100% of the time. But in the grand scheme of things I think we're all making significant improvements.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hahaha. Whatever makes you happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Exactly. If we didn't love makeup, we wouldn't be here. It's all about balance; if we stay strong more often that we succumb, all is good.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 26, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Exactly. If we didn't love makeup, we wouldn't be here. It's all about balance; if we stay strong more often that we succumb, all is good.


  Absolutely.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> [@]shellygrrl[/@] I personally give you a pass on NTS..  I don't often say this but I think you need it based on what you said and I love mine and use it often.


  :tip:  





Naynadine said:


> I do think NTS is way better for contouring than Taupe. In my opinion, Taupe is too pigmented for a contour (for light skintones). For darker skintones it might be great, but I feel like it's too intense for lighter skin. And for people who apply products heavy handed like myself, lol. I'm not sure if / how I will use it yet...


  My thought is Taupe could be used as an eyeshadow (outer corner colour, crease colour... may have to play with this a bit!), or even as a bronzer during the warmer months.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 27, 2014)

Holy sheep! Your girl is officially skipping RHPS. All these reds look like reds I have. Hold me to it, because the mind is willing, but the flesh is weak.  I'm picking up some Newtons instead. I need new shoes for speedwork and they're on clearance. $45 instead of $185 #winning


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome post on Into Mind about shopping fallacies!

  http://into-mind.com/2014/09/25/4-common-shopping-fallacies-and-how-to-avoid-them/


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Awesome post on Into Mind about shopping fallacies!  http://into-mind.com/2014/09/25/4-common-shopping-fallacies-and-how-to-avoid-them/


  Woo thanks for this!  Expensive = high quality: I made the realisation that expensive products aren't necessarily what I need to be chasing after.  Social proof: this is an occurring problem, trying to be strong in separating the advertising from what the actual experience I would have with the product, but I am getting better at avoiding the lemmings   Scarcity: this is my big block! Being lured into buying things I wasn't intending to because of lower price points or upping my purchase to avoid shipping costs or to get a free gift etc. I'm doing better on the great limited edition lure across most brands at least   Sunk costs: easy one for me now I'm in the mentality thats the money's already spent no use being a slave to something that you don't like.  I'd be interested to see where everyone else feels their strengths and weaknesses are with this!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 27, 2014)

@kerry-jane88 such a great idea to post strengths/weaknesses.. I was thinking about them as I read it but never thought to share.

  Expensive = high quality: I'm on the fence with this one. I've purchased some expensive things and have been really impressed with the quality difference, and other times I look at something from an expensive brand and pass because it feels cheap. I think I'm fairly balanced here.

Social proof: I don't have as big of a problem with who is marketing things as I do with how the overall campaign looks. I see an image and don't think as often as I should about what that product will actually translate to in my life. I need to do better with stripping things of their context, but it's not too bad.

Scarcity: This is my major problem! Gift with purchase, promo codes, free shipping, LE.. Yeah. They use these techniques because they work! I've been getting better, but this is probably the biggest thing I need to work in. If I didn't want the product in the first place, I'm not getting a deal on it.

Sunk costs: I'm good here. Once I know something isn't working I can't get it out of my life fast enough.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 27, 2014)

Lessee...  *Expensive = High Quality:* I've definitely experienced this, makeup-wise. I think I do alright here.  *Social Proof:* Marketing and celebrity endorsement doesn't affect me too much. On the other hand, opinions of others have influenced me. Not always, though. It's something I try to be mindful of.  *Scarcity:* Yeah, I've succombed to this, particularly free shipping with minimum purchase! Sometimes limited edition and promo codes, too, but nothing like free shipping with minimum purchase. I've been working on this.  *Sunk Costs:* Been there, done that. Sometimes I don't admit to myself that something isn't working for me until much later, for whatever reason. And yeah, I've used the "I don't want to be wasteful" justification before, too. This may be my biggest problem area.  * * *  And now for a FOTD double bill!  Friday's was fairly subtle.  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Eyeshadow - Smut (brows) * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * Prestige Total Intensity Mascara - Jet Black * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal * Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Sweet Tart  Today I went to a wedding and wore this...  * Benefit The POREfessional * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (as an undereye corrector before applying foundation) * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Eyeshadow - Smut (brows) * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate * MAC Eyeshadow - Electra (it's been ages since I've used this colour in any capacity. I patted this over the top of Copperplate to give it a bit of a sheen; I really liked it!) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected * Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Gel Liner - Black Ink * Physicians Formula 2-in-1 Lash Boosting Eyeliner and Serum - Ultra Black * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Pink Cult * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It might have been an impulse, but I wouldn't have succumbed if I didn't know beyond a doubt that the palette would get very heavy use. There, that must count for some points. No? Having trouble caring. LOL


  Hahahaa WERD!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 27, 2014)

Palette Challenge:

  Used my Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette again, but did a completely different look. Used all new shadows. New combo I've never done. Really liked the result.
  Feeling good about this challenge.
  Feeling a little overwhelmed with the reality of my palette stash. It's a problem area for me, clearly. At least I'm recognizing it now. The "I could use this new palette for work travel" excuse has got to stop! Going to keep working this challenge, hoping this will curb future palette lemmings or at the very least help me evaluate them a little more carefully.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 27, 2014)

I do want to add... Anastasia Beverly Hills Palettes have been a problem for me since the Lavish palette. But I did stop myself from getting the last 2 she's put out. So I AM making some progress.
  Pre Low-Buy me would have had them both on launch day! AND they're LE which makes it an even bigger accomplishment for me! So I do want to recognize my accomplishments in the "palette collecting" area, even if they are only baby steps at this point.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 28, 2014)

Gradually going through my collection bit by bit and finding more things to part with.  I have two items pending and have added nine more to my sales thread.  I've completely skipped Brooke Shields and will also skip RHPS - it feels really good.  I have picked up an Audacious addiction, but I'm sure I will find 
  Not makeup-related, but I went clothes-shopping today.  I don't buy clothes very often, but it was a little overdue.  I still don't know how it happened, but I'm battling with clothes moths.  It took a few months, and damage to several of my favorite tops to put 2+2 together.  They always struck near the bottom of my tops, so it I never caught on until recently - to little too late to try and salvage most of them.  I'm planning to go to the container store this afternoon to buy some more repellant and look into some protective storage - I'll be pissed off if my new buys (which I love) get ruined, too!

  As a side note, only a few minutes after entering the store, listening to Beyonce's latest and in my own world, when I feel a tap on my shoulder.  At first I thought it was going to be a sales associate, but it was a young man who said he had first seen me outside and wanted to come in an introduce himself.  He thought I was attractive and liked the way I carried myself and was interested in getting to know me.  I was a little taken aback because it's few and far between when a man steps to me in the way I believe I deserve.  Instead, most of the guys I encounter in my day-to-day think they can holler at me from across the street, throw out some line, or even get into my personal space, and I'll just fall at their feet.  As a result, I keep my guard up when I'm out, especially when alone.  So it was refreshing to have someone actually say 'hello' and speak to me respectfully.  I'm curious to see if he's actually the gentleman he presented himself to be.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Gradually going through my collection bit by bit and finding more things to part with.  I have two items pending and have added nine more to my sales thread.  I've completely skipped Brooke Shields and will also skip RHPS - it feels really good.  I have picked up an Audacious addiction, but I'm sure I will find  Not makeup-related, but I went clothes-shopping today.  I don't buy clothes very often, but it was a little overdue.  I still don't know how it happened, but I'm battling with clothes moths.  It took a few months, and damage to several of my favorite tops to put 2+2 together.  They always struck near the bottom of my tops, so it I never caught on until recently - to little too late to try and salvage most of them.  I'm planning to go to the container store this afternoon to buy some more repellant and look into some protective storage - I'll be pissed off if my new buys (which I love) get ruined, too!  As a side note, only a few minutes after entering the store, listening to Beyonce's latest and in my own world, when I feel a tap on my shoulder.  At first I thought it was going to be a sales associate, but it was a young man who said he had first seen me outside and wanted to come in an introduce himself.  He thought I was attractive and liked the way I carried myself and was interested in getting to know me.  I was a little taken aback because it's few and far between when a man steps to me in the way I believe I deserve.  Instead, most of the guys I encounter in my day-to-day think they can holler at me from across the street, throw out some line, or even get into my personal space, and I'll just fall at their feet.  As a result, I keep my guard up when I'm out, especially when alone.  So it was refreshing to have someone actually say 'hello' and speak to me respectfully.  I'm curious to see if he's actually the gentleman he presented himself to be.


  Ooh, you'll have to let us know about the guy!  I haven't had a guy come up to me since I moved back to my hometown.  A) there are none here that aren't married or teenagers, and b) I've gained too much weight to even feel attractive, so I doubt I look attractive to men.  But I can live vicariously through others! I also skipped Brooke and will skip RHPS.  I picked up a few things from Artificially Wild and ANR recently, and the VGR 2.  That's been it.  Oh, except I got the red eye gloss.  If anyone is thinking of it, DON'T!  It's not easy to wear, since it's extremely tacky, and the red doesn't look that shiny or sparkly.  I think the white or Taupe would look better, if you can deal with the sticky feeling. I am going to get a few lippies from the Matte lipstick collex, and I'd like some from The Ultimate one, too.  That's it for now, though.  I need to spend money on so many other (not fun) things.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I do want to add... Anastasia Beverly Hills Palettes have been a problem for me since the Lavish palette. But I did stop myself from getting the last 2 she's put out. So I AM making some progress. Pre Low-Buy me would have had them both on launch day! AND they're LE which makes it an even bigger accomplishment for me! So I do want to recognize my accomplishments in the "palette collecting" area, even if they are only baby steps at this point.


  Good for you! I think any accomplishment should be acknowledged.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> *Gradually going through my collection bit by bit and finding more things to part with.*  I have two items pending and have added nine more to my sales thread.  I've completely skipped Brooke Shields and will also skip RHPS - it feels really good.  I have picked up an Audacious addiction, but I'm sure I will find
> Not makeup-related, but I went clothes-shopping today.  I don't buy clothes very often, but it was a little overdue.  I still don't know how it happened, but I'm battling with clothes moths.  It took a few months, and damage to several of my favorite tops to put 2+2 together.  They always struck near the bottom of my tops, so it I never caught on until recently - to little too late to try and salvage most of them.  I'm planning to go to the container store this afternoon to buy some more repellant and look into some protective storage - I'll be pissed off if my new buys (which I love) get ruined, too!
> 
> As a side note, only a few minutes after entering the store, listening to Beyonce's latest and in my own world, when I feel a tap on my shoulder.  At first I thought it was going to be a sales associate, but it was a young man who said he had first seen me outside and wanted to come in an introduce himself.  He thought I was attractive and liked the way I carried myself and was interested in getting to know me.  I was a little taken aback because it's few and far between when a man steps to me in the way I believe I deserve.  Instead, most of the guys I encounter in my day-to-day think they can holler at me from across the street, throw out some line, or even get into my personal space, and I'll just fall at their feet.  As a result, I keep my guard up when I'm out, especially when alone.  So it was refreshing to have someone actually say 'hello' and speak to me respectfully.  I'm curious to see if he's actually the gentleman he presented himself to be.


  That's what I'm doing as well. It takes some time for me, now I'm selling things that a few months ago I wouldn't have wanted to let go. I got rid of all my glosses except three. I also sold some highlighters, EDSF and also others that I liked but never wore, so now they had to go too.
  I think I should downsize my eye product stash next. I wear minimal or often times even no eye makeup except mascara, but have so many shimmery neutral eye products, so it's time to part with some of them.

   That guy sounds nice and polite. I wish someone would approach me that way too!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright [@]PixieDancer[/@], you can go to the chair too.  I thought you both sounded reasonable enough, but that may be my own skewed justification process talking. In fact, I'm sure that's what it is.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Alright @PixieDancer, you can go to the chair too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's exactly what it is. And since you allowed your own skewed rationalization process to in effect encourage more bad behaviour from the two of us, I think you'd better join us.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That's exactly what it is. And since you allowed your own skewed rationalization process to in effect encourage more bad behaviour from the two of us, I think you'd better join us.


  Ugh you're right. We should get a time out couch instead. Next time I'll bring out the whip and not make excuses for anyone (myself included).


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyone who feels bad for buying the Brooke Shields palette, just think of the fact that it's like three times the price in Europe, so you'll instantly feel better because you made such a good deal, lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 28, 2014)

To bring back some balance in here for my earlier indiscretion, here's a video on "The Ghosts of Holiday Collections Past" which is a tag Ann Hatfield just started. Basically you go through your collection, pull out all of your holiday sets from past years and see how much they've been used (if at all!) - the goal being to talk some sense into yourself and persuade yourself to skip them! There's also some great comments she makes throughout, definitely worth watching.

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFCsgoXd3z4

  I'm not really a holiday set person I guess.. I can't think of any in the past that I've ever purchased.. except maybe a trio of Korres lip butters once. In any case, I don't have those anymore and I know I didn't get too much use out of them while I did.

  BUT I did go through my other things and for example most of my eyeshadows look barely touched. Only one blush of mine has a visible dip because I bought most of the ones I have this year. All of my lipsticks except 1 are more than half full. Glosses I've been working on, but I still have too many.

  For my wishlist of this year's holiday sets, I've already crossed out both the Tarte blush palette and blush set, as well as the MAC lipglass and pigment sets. The only ones I'm still lemming for are the Buxom lipgloss set, Naked 2 Basics, and if the rumors are true about a Nars dual intensity eyeshadow palette I might get that. That's still 4 holiday sets (counting the Hourglass blush palette that was already purchased) when I usually purchase 0-1, so I may try to cut down further.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 28, 2014)

Holiday sets can be a great value, but only if they're items you're going to use heavily in the next year and they replace individual purchases. If they sit there unused, then it's wasted money.

  I bought two eyeliner sets this month (UD Ten 24/7 and last year's Tarte Stop & Stare from the Sephora sale); there's no question that they offer FAR better value than individual liners. I took the shades I wanted and let my daughters have the rest. No waste and enough eyeliner for a year. Last year's Ocho Loco set and Tarte Skinny Smoldereyes sets were the same; I only bought one individual liner all year as a result (and frankly, I could have passed on it). I feel like these sets were worthwhile.

  My Brooke Shields palette will get used and I won't buy any other upcoming palettes. I bought three this year; KVD Monarch (skipped it at launch and then caved later in the year - no regrets because I love it), UD Electric (VERY different from anything else I have and I really enjoy this one) and now Gravitas. I don't regret any of those purchases; I returned both Naked 2 and a Clinique 8 pan because they weren't quite right and I don't have room in my stash for anything that isn't. I got rid of all my EDES, a NARS Duo, a MAC Duo and a few individual MAC shades that weren't quite right for me. I did replace some with individual MAC shadows (some purchased, but most BTM) that were a better shade or finish for me but have now filled the very few gaps I had. I actually bought Smoke & Diamonds off eBay because it's exactly the shade I wanted. I might buy the odd individual MAC LE shade over the coming year, but I really don't see myself indulging beyond that. I really feel like I've edited my eyeshadows over the past year and am left with a large variety of great shades. I'm not worried that I'll keep buying here.

  My other holiday set was the Tarte Lipsurgence set. No regrets there either; I've really gotten away from most matte finishes (other than a few beloved reds) and now reach prefer creamier, less opaque shades. They just look better now that I'm in my late 40s. I know I'll use these up; a couple of shades are too pink for me but they'll be great for my daughter. These will get used up.

  I also bought a BNNB Guerlain Crazy Terracotta off eBay for well below retail; no regrets there because I love it. I wear a Guerlain bronzer almost every day; they're very subtle and make my skin look amazing. 

  I really think that my purchasing will slow down further next year. I said the same at the beginning of 2014, but this year I started deliberately rotating through my products and tracking usage and that was a big eye opener for me. I purged a ton because I could see that I was forcing myself to use products that I either didn't really love or that were an inferior dupe for something else I liked better. It hurt a little to get rid of those (huge amount of wasted money) but I'm a believer in letting go of sunk costs so I pushed myself to. I haven't missed any of them. Ever. It was the right thing to do. I replaced some of what I got rid of with items that were a better choice for me (fewer but higher quality powders with sheen instead of glitter, a few very carefully selected individual eyeshadows to replace my purges, Huggables/Patentpolish to replace matte/satin lippies, etc). I have a few other items that I'm iffy about and may not make the cut, but there's now very little in my stash that I don't reach for very regularly. I could realistically part with a few more blushes; I like them all but some are pretty similar.

  The only other purchase I have planned is the Guerlain holiday Meteorites; they're very warm-toned and look glorious. I have enough Shoppers Optimum points for them to be free for me, so I'm not even going to try to resist.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 28, 2014)

@Audrey C I thought my purchasing would slow down this year too and I ended up buying more than last year I think. But I'm also expecting it to actually slow down next year now that I've made better choices and really love everything I have. Looking forward to doing an end of the year analysis and setting goals for next year! Sometimes I wish I had someone to split sets with.. but in a way I guess it's good for me that I don't because I tend to skip a lot of things I would have otherwise picked up, knowing that I won't get as much value from them. A prime example is the eyeliner sets.. they almost always have a black one and I never use black.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 28, 2014)

Adding a little confession... I had a weak moment today and ordered a Jo Malone fragrance. Haven't tried it in person so I'm really hoping I'll like it. I did use gift cards so its not that bad, but I could have saved those for future MAC purchases, so I feel slightly bad about it. I just felt like treating myself to something fancy today :-/

  I'm still confident that I'll make it through holiday season with little or maybe even no makeup hauls. (Keeping in mind that MAC's December collections usually release in January over here, so those don't count, lol)


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @Audrey C I thought my purchasing would slow down this year too and I ended up buying more than last year I think. But I'm also expecting it to actually slow down next year now that I've made better choices and really love everything I have. Looking forward to doing an end of the year analysis and setting goals for next year! Sometimes I wish I had someone to split sets with.. but in a way I guess it's good for me that I don't because I tend to skip a lot of things I would have otherwise picked up, knowing that I won't get as much value from them. A prime example is the eyeliner sets.. they almost always have a black one and I never use black.


  I don't wear black either; too harsh on me now. They're fine for the younger eyes in the house though.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Adding a little confession... I had a weak moment today and ordered a Jo Malone fragrance. Haven't tried it in person so I'm really hoping I'll like it. I did use gift cards so its not that bad, but I could have saved those for future MAC purchases, so I feel slightly bad about it. I just felt like treating myself to something fancy today :-/  I'm still confident that I'll make it through holiday season with little or maybe even no makeup hauls. (Keeping in mind that MAC's December collections usually release in January over here, so those don't count, lol)


  I ordered 22 perfume oil samples this month.. so I hear ya. I did get rid of the 2 rollerballs and 2 solid ones I had though so my entire fragrance collection now consists of 2 almost-empty samples that someone gave me to try. Definitely needed to refresh the stash there, I wasn't wearing any of it and had nothing I really liked.  Noticing a pattern with the shopping pick-me-ups for a lot of us.. Hopefully next time you can find something else to make you feel better! Is there anything you like doing that usually brightens your day? Sometimes it's good to just let yourself be sad and process things for a while too, even though it's uncomfortable. I noticed that really helped when I was working on things in the summer. Hope you feel better soon, and that you enjoy your fragrance!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Noticing a pattern with the shopping pick-me-ups for a lot of us.. Hopefully next time you can find something else to make you feel better! Is there anything you like doing that usually brightens your day? Sometimes it's good to just let yourself be sad and process things for a while too, even though it's uncomfortable. I noticed that really helped when I was working on things in the summer. *Hope you feel better soon, and that you enjoy your fragrance!*


  Thank you! I know... it's like even though I'm aware of the ''retail therapy'' purchases and that I probably don't need them, I still buy them every now and then. Some of those could probably be avoided if I had something or someone to distract me. I don't really know what it is I could do, so that's something I could work on, finding something that I could turn to instead of browsing and putting things in my cart. Sometimes it happens out of pure boredom too, I guess.

  I'm usually not that big on fragrances either and only have a handful, I buy maybe two a year and then maybe some sample sizes here and there.


----------



## kait0 (Sep 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I am going to get a few lippies from the Matte lipstick collex, and I'd like some from The Ultimate one, too. That's it for now, though. I need to spend money on so many other (not fun) things.


  Some men are only are interested in thin women, but I certainly wouldn't want a man that shallow and most likely misogynistic.

  It's all about how you carry yourself! Buy clothes that fit you now and take the time some days to put together a cute outfit, spend the extra time to do your hair and make-up, etc. When you feel good, it subtly changes the way you interact with others and the way you carry yourself. Sadly a lot of people don't bother doing these things until they lose weight. You deserve to look and feel good NOW!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Some men are only are interested in thin women, but I certainly wouldn't want a man that shallow and most likely misogynistic.  It's all about how you carry yourself! Buy clothes that fit you now and take the time some days to put together a cute outfit, spend the extra time to do your hair and make-up, etc. When you feel good, it subtly changes the way you interact with others and the way you carry yourself. Sadly a lot of people don't bother doing these things until they lose weight. You deserve to look and feel good NOW!


   This is very true.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 28, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Some men are only are interested in thin women, but I certainly wouldn't want a man that shallow and most likely misogynistic.
> 
> It's all about how you carry yourself! Buy clothes that fit you now and take the time some days to put together a cute outfit, spend the extra time to do your hair and make-up, etc. When you feel good, it subtly changes the way you interact with others and the way you carry yourself. Sadly a lot of people don't bother doing these things until they lose weight. You deserve to look and feel good NOW!


  I LOVE this! SO true!! Feeling good in your own skin, no matter what your size, is key to a good self esteem. And feeling better about yourself will make ALL your goals (including weight loss) much more attainable. Then you'll be losing the weight because you want to NOT because you feel you HAVE to to feel good about yourself! Positive energy is always more effective than beating yourself up!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 28, 2014)

Regarding upcoming Holiday sets... I think it's really important to keep ourselves focused on the big picture. Afterall it doesn't matter how good the value is if we won't use the products or half the items aren't colors we enjoy. Try to divide the cost between the items in the set(s) that you'll actually see yourself finishing. Be brutally honest. THEN decide if it's still such a great "deal!"

  Personally, I'm skipping most Holiday sets this year. I will get a balm set from Sephora (Jack Black or Fresh) simply because I use these a ton and they are rather pricey individually.
  Tarte blush palette was tempting me, but I'm skipping for the HG Blush palette.
  NO eyeshadow palettes.
  Allowing myself 1 pigment set from MAC.
  NO gloss sets. NO glosses for me PERIOD until I use up a few more I have open.

  Don't think the Holiday period will be too tough for me. 

  Stay strong ladies. Remember, this started as a RESOLUTION thread for the New Year... We've all had ups and downs along the way. But let's ALL try to finish strong and focused!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 28, 2014)

Coming here to confess my sins haha. I have been really tempted to buy a CT and/or Gucci quad. I had held off and finally don't want them anymore. I was counting it as a success...until I saw the Dior Iridescent Leather quint on eBay and promptly purchased.   I'm glad that, of all the items, this is what I bought since I have been wanting it for a long time. But still...


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Regarding upcoming Holiday sets... I think it's really important to keep ourselves focused on the big picture. Afterall it doesn't matter how good the value is if we won't use the products or half the items aren't colors we enjoy. Try to divide the cost between the items in the set(s) that you'll actually see yourself finishing. Be brutally honest. THEN decide if it's still such a great "deal!"  Personally, I'm skipping most Holiday sets this year. I will get a balm set from Sephora (Jack Black or Fresh) simply because I use these a ton and they are rather pricey individually. Tarte blush palette was tempting me, but I'm skipping for the HG Blush palette. NO eyeshadow palettes. Allowing myself 1 pigment set from MAC. NO gloss sets. NO glosses for me PERIOD until I use up a few more I have open.  Don't think the Holiday period will be too tough for me.   Stay strong ladies. Remember, this started as a RESOLUTION thread for the New Year... We've all had ups and downs along the way. But let's ALL try to finish strong and focused!


  This is the truth. So far I have been fairly underwhelmed with most of the upcoming releases. I was tempted by the HG blush palette but I honestly am not a big blush girl and am happy with my current stash.   Now eyeshadows? Another story completely!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 28, 2014)

Still no makeup purchases this month for me! We'll see though if I don't have a Moment and order something as a pick me up. I keep tabbing back to the MAC site to see if RHPS has been put up yet, but I really only want two lippies. Hopefully, it won't happen till after October. 

  The only thing that's really calling me for Holiday is the VG Rihanna I lipstick & gloss set, and a gloss and lipstick from NARS Holiday. Hopefully, nothing else pops up onto my list. And my FOTD, for kicks... 

  skin79 Hot Pink Bb cream and MAC Mineralise Loose for a base.
  Bourjois Bronzing Primer (I'm workin on using this up - not because I don't love it, but I'm seeing major pan and it's spurring me on!), Benefit Hoola bronzer to contour-ish, and ELF Studio blush in Twinkle Pink. 
  UD Naked2 and Naked Basics (the original): WOS for a base and on browbone, Naked2 through crease, Suspect on lid, and Snakebite in the outer crease, going back with Naked2 to blend. Blackout to set my winged gel liner - Bobbi Brown again. 
  Hard Candy Lite Brite under eyes - which is terrible, but trying to use it up - and ELF Tone Correcting Powder in Cool to set under eyes. 
  Hard Candy Lash Call mascara in Carbon Black; Benefit Brow-Zings! in #01 Light 
  Lipstick Queen Saint Pink


----------



## ahoythere (Sep 28, 2014)

I am happy to say that I am feeling pretty strong right now, no interest in RHPS or Brooke (thank heavens that palette is sold out because that was a close one), and only interested in ONE lippie from the Matte collection!  YES!  I haven't looked too hard for the collections following those but I am hoping to stay delightfully distant.

  What I have noticed though is that my brand new foray into nails and nail art (Hooray for stamping! So much fun!) has quickly turned into another color addiction.  I am trying to remind myself that I do not REQUIRE every single permutation of color in the universe to be at my fingertips.  I just need a healthy handful (am already up to 40 and this is only a month long addiction).  I have told my hubs up front so that I can be more accountable, but also so that I can talk ABOUT it, the psychology, etc.  It's very interesting to listen to my internal chatterbox as she coaxes and coerces me into impulse buying, and I am trying to learn to just listen without responding.  Just started a mindfulness course too so I am sure it will help with the impulsivity, the acting without thinking, the trying to fill the void with colors and textures, and whatnot.

  Thanks Pixie for your Holiday pep talk!  You are always full of such warmth and wisdom


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 28, 2014)

Only one of the mini pressed pigments from MAC's holiday collection is piquing my interest. Other than that, nada.  FOTD... * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (as an undereye corrector) * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Eyeshadow - Stud (brows) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Pigment - Naked * MAC Blush - Taupe (as an eyeshadow; used in crease. Turned out great!) * Prestige Total Intensity Eye Pencil - Deepest Black (upper waterline) * Prestige Total Intensity Eye Pencil - Bold Blue (lower waterline) * Urban Decay Smoked Palette - Evidence (lower lashline) * BareMinerals Flawless Defintion Mascara - Black * MAC MSF - Light Year * NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 28, 2014)

kait0 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to get a few lippies from the Matte lipstick collex, and I'd like some from The Ultimate one, too. That's it for now, though. I need to spend money on so many other (not fun) things.
> ...


  That was one of the things he commented on yesterday.  The way I carried myself caught his attention enough to enter a women's clothing store to speak with me.  I don't have a petite figure or have model looks by some standards, but I've been working to accept myself as I am now while I continue to improve myself.  I've finally stopped buying smaller sizes with the mindset that I'll fit into it one day, and am now buying for the body I have, knowing that as I improve my physical self, similar styles will around for the body I have at those stages.

  Anyway, he texted me this evening as he's working but wanted to let me know I crossed his mind.  He then called about an hour later and we talked for a bit and have a breakfast date on Saturday!  I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play/9030#post_2779019 layout=inline] I returned the Tarte blush palette to Sephora today.  I shouldn't have bought it in the first place since I won last year's palette off of ebay not too long ago and I haven't used it yet.  I think I will grab it for upcoming work travel.    [/CONTENTEMBED]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very cool! I'm impressed by his behavior so far.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Regarding upcoming Holiday sets... I think it's really important to keep ourselves focused on the big picture. Afterall it doesn't matter how good the value is if we won't use the products or half the items aren't colors we enjoy. Try to divide the cost between the items in the set(s) that you'll actually see yourself finishing. Be brutally honest. THEN decide if it's still such a great "deal!"  Personally, I'm skipping most Holiday sets this year. I will get a balm set from Sephora (Jack Black or Fresh) simply because I use these a ton and they are rather pricey individually. Tarte blush palette was tempting me, but I'm skipping for the HG Blush palette. NO eyeshadow palettes. Allowing myself 1 pigment set from MAC. NO gloss sets. NO glosses for me PERIOD until I use up a few more I have open.  Don't think the Holiday period will be too tough for me.   Stay strong ladies. Remember, this started as a RESOLUTION thread for the New Year... We've all had ups and downs along the way. But let's ALL try to finish strong and focused!


  I'm with you on the gloss no-buy, Pixie.  I love the way they look, but I have so many that I won't get them finished before they go bad.  When I see a new pretty one I remind myself of what I already have.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 28, 2014)

kait0 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, you'll have to let us know about the guy! I haven't had a guy come up to me since I moved back to my hometown. A) there are none here that aren't married or teenagers, and *b) I've gained too much weight to even feel attractive, so I doubt I look attractive to men.* But I can live vicariously through others!  I also skipped Brooke and will skip RHPS. I picked up a few things from Artificially Wild and ANR recently, and the VGR 2. That's been it. Oh, except I got the red eye gloss. If anyone is thinking of it, DON'T! It's not easy to wear, since it's extremely tacky, and the red doesn't look that shiny or sparkly. I think the white or Taupe would look better, if you can deal with the sticky feeling.  I am going to get a few lippies from the Matte lipstick collex, and I'd like some from The Ultimate one, too. That's it for now, though. I need to spend money on so many other (not fun) things.
> ...


  I do dress nicely even if I'm just going to the gym, and of course I always wear make-up.  I am always surprised when I see myself in a mirror when I'm out somewhere.  My weight has gone up and down several times, but for the most part I was on the thin side.  The past few years I've gained 50-60 pounds, though, and I can't get rid of it.  I have bought myself clothes that fit me now, and I agree that does make you feel better. I think in my mind I still see myself as I used to be, that's why I'm surprised by what I see in the mirror. It doesn't help that I've been having problems with my knee, my back, and my foot. It makes me feel like an overweight middle-aged woman whose body is falling apart.  I hate to admit that, but it's often true. Most days I still have hope that I will get in shape again and be healthier.  But last week my Dr Told me that I have arthritis in several places in my spine. That makes me wonder if getting fitter is going to be possible.  I'm feeling like I don't have the control over it that I've always had, and that scares me.  Mentally I'm still young but my body doesn't seem to be.   I won't stop trying, but I wonder if I should start trying to be okay with the way my body is.  It's hard to accept for me.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I won't stop trying, but I wonder if I should start trying to be okay with the way my body is. It's hard to accept for me.


  I'm in a similar boat with my knee.  Leaving a Norwich B&B, I heard a pop when coming down the stairs with my suitcase.  Turns out I have a bone spur and some cartilage has worn away. I'm hoping to strengthen everything around it to take any pressure off, but I'm going to stay off of dumbbells and just to weight-bearing and resistance exercise for the time being.  Hope your Dr's prognosis doesn't limit what you can do or negatively impact how you see yourself.  It's not too late.  We can do this!


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I do dress nicely even if I'm just going to the gym, and of course I always wear make-up.  I am always surprised when I see myself in a mirror when I'm out somewhere.  My weight has gone up and down several times, but for the most part I was on the thin side.  The past few years I've gained 50-60 pounds, though, and I can't get rid of it.  I have bought myself clothes that fit me now, and I agree that does make you feel better. I think in my mind I still see myself as I used to be, that's why I'm surprised by what I see in the mirror. It doesn't help that I've been having problems with my knee, my back, and my foot. It makes me feel like an overweight middle-aged woman whose body is falling apart.  I hate to admit that, but it's often true. Most days I still have hope that I will get in shape again and be healthier.  But last week my Dr Told me that I have arthritis in several places in my spine. That makes me wonder if getting fitter is going to be possible.  I'm feeling like I don't have the control over it that I've always had, and that scares me.  Mentally I'm still young but my body doesn't seem to be.   I won't stop trying, but I wonder if I should start trying to be okay with the way my body is.  It's hard to accept for me.


  Can you swim? Do you have access to a pool? Maybe swimming laps could be a possibility? It's definitely kinder to your body than lifting weights or running or something. Or maybe even water aerobics or something like that where you are doing your workouts in the pool.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 29, 2014)

The RHPS thread is crazy right now.. I'm doing some work and checking it every 15-30 minutes or so and there's always like 100 new posts. :S I am sticking firm to my 1 lipstick though and haven't been swayed to purchase anything else. Is anyone else getting anything? I'm here for moral support if you want me to try and talk you out of something.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> The RHPS thread is crazy right now.. I'm doing some work and checking it every 15-30 minutes or so and there's always like 100 new posts. :S I am sticking firm to my 1 lipstick though and haven't been swayed to purchase anything else. Is anyone else getting anything? I'm here for moral support if you want me to try and talk you out of something.


  I'm over there hanging out and it's awfully tempting to just get one thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll resist!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 29, 2014)

i have a weird feeling that it might not launch today.  regardless, i'm going to sleep now. i give up since there was only 1 lippie i was going to get.  night, ladies!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> i have a weird feeling that it might not launch today.  regardless, i'm going to sleep now. i give up since there was only 1 lippie i was going to get.  night, ladies!


  I've been having that feeling too.. I think you might be on to something! Goodnight! Have a good sleep.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 29, 2014)

That RHPS thread is insane! It almost makes me not want to buy... Is that weird


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That RHPS thread is insane! It almost makes me not want to buy... Is that weird


  NO. It's not weird. We're the ones spending money here, it shouldn't be this unreliable to make a cosmetic purchase. It's just.. yeah, insane is the word. I didn't stay up to stalk so I got a good night's sleep and have been casually stalking while working on other things.. but I can just imagine the rage of people who stayed up all night just to have it get delayed. Yikes!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> NO. It's not weird. We're the ones spending money here, it shouldn't be this unreliable to make a cosmetic purchase. It's just.. yeah, insane is the word. I didn't stay up to stalk so I got a good night's sleep and have been casually stalking while working on other things.. but I can just imagine the rage of people who stayed up all night just to have it get delayed. Yikes!


  I agree, the rage really turns me off. Don't get me wrong I get excited for makeup, but if I miss it then I miss it. There's always something around the corner.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I agree, the rage really turns me off. Don't get me wrong I get excited for makeup, but if I miss it then I miss it. There's always something around the corner.


  Totally agreed. There's always the next thing!


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> The RHPS thread is crazy right now.. I'm doing some work and checking it every 15-30 minutes or so and there's always like 100 new posts. :S I am sticking firm to my 1 lipstick though and haven't been swayed to purchase anything else. Is anyone else getting anything? I'm here for moral support if you want me to try and talk you out of something.


  After I decided not to get anything, I unsubscribed. That's been my new strategy so I don't get caught up. I shopped my stash and found Orange You Sexy from Coloured Raine, which is giving me what I wanted from Strange Journey, so I'm extra good. No lemmings whatsoever. BTW, are you the one that mentioned Caroline Hirons? If so, bless you. That lady needs a shrine. I really do feel my skin is getting better thanks to her recs.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That RHPS thread is insane! It almost makes me not want to buy... Is that weird


  Nope. Why do you have to work to part with your money? The frenzy is becoming a turnoff for sure.


----------



## NicoleL (Sep 29, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> BTW, are you the one that mentioned Caroline Hirons? If so, bless you. That lady needs a shrine. I really do feel my skin is getting better thanks to her recs.


  I hear ya, I did the same thing, had to unsubscribe from the new collection threads I had because I found myself wanting things I already decided against just because others were so into trying to get the items.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2014)

Another MafiaMAC snafu.  I hope this turns me off of MAC LE collections for good.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > NO. It's not weird. We're the ones spending money here, it shouldn't be this unreliable to make a cosmetic purchase. It's just.. yeah, insane is the word. I didn't stay up to stalk so I got a good night's sleep and have been casually stalking while working on other things.. but I can just imagine the rage of people who stayed up all night just to have it get delayed. Yikes!
> ...





veronikawithak said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the rage really turns me off. Don't get me wrong I get excited for makeup, but if I miss it then I miss it. There's always something around the corner.
> ...





Ajigglin said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > That RHPS thread is insane! It almost makes me not want to buy... Is that weird
> ...


  If I was getting anything for myself, I wouldn't even care so much. I stalked RHPS for my CPs, so I wanted to make sure I didn't miss it. Yeah, it's bothersome that MAC decides not to release as per usual, but it's frustrating because I just want to place the order and be done with it - and I can sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm finding myself less and less involved in the MAC collections.

  I wanted Next To Skin blush from AW but it hasn't even released in the UK yet and I just don't care enough to try and keep up with the hype anymore.  If I get something, cool.  If not, oh well.  Not all that bothered.

  I've been loving Makeup Geek for shadows more and ordering from Sephora to branch out trying different brands and I'm happy with that.  I'll always love MAC and will use what I have and B2M for stuff, but I'm done with the chase.  I just don't have the will, energy or fight in me anymore to keep up with it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I haven't checked in for a while. I finally went through my stash.  I found some things I absolutely love and forgot about. I was going to attempt to get 2 lippies from RHPS. My hubby was even for it. He's a RHPS fan. I didn't stay up all night like I used to for a launch. I'm actually glad it didn't launch. I originally planned on skipping but I got caught up in the hype. I have a dupe to every one of the colors. I'm waiting for the Matte collex. I haven't been shopping for make up a whole lot less. Wearing what o have. I noticed I have neglected shopping for clothes. I've been putting more focus there. I appreciate all the support from you ladies.


----------



## kait0 (Sep 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I won't stop trying, but I wonder if I should start trying to be okay with the way my body is. It's hard to accept for me.



I think everyone deserves to work towards accepting themselves, which is a LOT of work. I'm definitely not there yet. But I actively try. Maybe look into the therapy technique called radical acceptence? I think it's part of DBT and mindfulness. But ya a piece of me believes/hopes that I will return to a previous size, but I also try to think that this may be the body I have from now on, so I need to stop hating it. And with that acceptance I think peace with food and weight will come, and then the weight will fall into place.

  ETA: I'm sorry to hear that about your health concerns, that must be really difficult.


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 29, 2014)

So after buying all 12 of the nyx wicked lippies, I have to join u ladies here. My hubby and I recently started the dave Ramsey plan and makeup just doesn't make the cut anymore. I'm having such a hard time wrapping my head around not shopping as much anymore. I have a bad "collector" mentality. I collect everything unfortunately. If I don't need it I still justify it as being part of my collection. Makeup, disney collectibles, my little pony and monster high for my daughter( which I think I enjoy more than her) bags, shoes, etc. After buying a house last year and recently having our second kid I looked at our debt and lack of savings, looked around at all my "stuff" and cried. After that I got on board with my hubby trying to get myself happy another way. nice to see there's a place I can find some support here.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> So after buying all 12 of the nyx wicked lippies, I have to join u ladies here. My hubby and I recently started the dave Ramsey plan and makeup just doesn't make the cut anymore. I'm having such a hard time wrapping my head around not shopping as much anymore. I have a bad "collector" mentality. I collect everything unfortunately. If I don't need it I still justify it as being part of my collection. Makeup, disney collectibles, my little pony and monster high for my daughter( which I think I enjoy more than her) bags, shoes, etc. After buying a house last year and recently having our second kid I looked at our debt and lack of savings, looked around at all my "stuff" and cried. After that I got on board with my hubby trying to get myself happy another way. nice to see there's a place I can find some support here.


   I've had moments like that, too. You'll find lots of supportive folk here, welcome.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > NO. It's not weird. We're the ones spending money here, it shouldn't be this unreliable to make a cosmetic purchase. It's just.. yeah, insane is the word. I didn't stay up to stalk so I got a good night's sleep and have been casually stalking while working on other things.. but I can just imagine the rage of people who stayed up all night just to have it get delayed. Yikes!
> ...


  I agree with you.  The thing is, they read T's blog and that's why they thought it was launching today.  But T has had incorrect info before.  I assume the Oct. 2 date is the one MAC gave.  A lot of it is a guessing game.  If it releases early that's great but it's not a guarantee. If I werent a night owl I wouldn't stay up all night for any collection. They never release at night anyhow, so why torture yourself?


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 29, 2014)

The rumor about its launching today was on the thread before T's post came out.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac-Guy said at the beginning of the collection's thread that it'd be MSO. Unless that changed somewhere along the line? (I've not been keeping up with the thread, soooo...)


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 29, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> I am happy to say that I am feeling pretty strong right now, no interest in RHPS or Brooke (thank heavens that palette is sold out because that was a close one), and only interested in ONE lippie from the Matte collection!  YES!  I haven't looked too hard for the collections following those but I am hoping to stay delightfully distant.  What I have noticed though is that my brand new foray into nails and nail art (Hooray for stamping! So much fun!) has quickly turned into another color addiction.  I am trying to remind myself that I do not REQUIRE every single permutation of color in the universe to be at my fingertips.  I just need a healthy handful (am already up to 40 and this is only a month long addiction).  I have told my hubs up front so that I can be more accountable, but also so that I can talk ABOUT it, the psychology, etc.  It's very interesting to listen to my internal chatterbox as she coaxes and coerces me into impulse buying, and I am trying to learn to just listen without responding.  Just started a mindfulness course too so I am sure it will help with the impulsivity, the acting without thinking, the trying to fill the void with colors and textures, and whatnot.  Thanks Pixie for your Holiday pep talk!  You are always full of such warmth and wisdom :haha:


 You're welcome doll! Be careful venturing into a new area of potential issue. Don't let it get too out of control before you evaluate your situation. Sounds like you're putting the breaks on at a good time.  Proud of your progress! Including RHPS!   





shellygrrl said:


> Only one of the mini pressed pigments from MAC's holiday collection is piquing my interest. Other than that, nada.  FOTD... * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (as an undereye corrector) * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * MAC Eyeshadow - Stud (brows) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * MAC Pigment - Naked * MAC Blush - Taupe (as an eyeshadow; used in crease. Turned out great!) * Prestige Total Intensity Eye Pencil - Deepest Black (upper waterline) * Prestige Total Intensity Eye Pencil - Bold Blue (lower waterline) * Urban Decay Smoked Palette - Evidence (lower lashline) * BareMinerals Flawless Defintion Mascara - Black * MAC MSF - Light Year * NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink


  Yay for only 1 pigment! And SUPER yay for Light Year! One of my favs!!   





Yazmin said:


> That was one of the things he commented on yesterday.  The way I carried myself caught his attention enough to enter a women's clothing store to speak with me.  I don't have a petite figure or have model looks by some standards, but I've been working to accept myself as I am now while I continue to improve myself.  I've finally stopped buying smaller sizes with the mindset that I'll fit into it one day, and am now buying for the body I have, knowing that as I improve my physical self, similar styles will around for the body I have at those stages.  Anyway, he texted me this evening as he's working but wanted to let me know I crossed his mind.  He then called about an hour later and we talked for a bit and have a breakfast date on Saturday!  I'll let y'all know how it goes!


  I'm so happy for you! So far so good on his part... Hope he stays on track w wooing our Yazmin!!   





burghchick said:


> I'm with you on the gloss no-buy, Pixie.  I love the way they look, but I have so many that I won't get them finished before they go bad.  When I see a new pretty one I remind myself of what I already have.


  Yes! I need a partner to keep me on track w those damn glosses!   





crystalzi said:


> So after buying all 12 of the nyx wicked lippies, I have to join u ladies here. My hubby and I recently started the dave Ramsey plan and makeup just doesn't make the cut anymore. I'm having such a hard time wrapping my head around not shopping as much anymore. I have a bad "collector" mentality. I collect everything unfortunately. If I don't need it I still justify it as being part of my collection. Makeup, disney collectibles, my little pony and monster high for my daughter( which I think I enjoy more than her) bags, shoes, etc. After buying a house last year and recently having our second kid I looked at our debt and lack of savings, looked around at all my "stuff" and cried. After that I got on board with my hubby trying to get myself happy another way. nice to see there's a place I can find some support here.


  Welcome my dear! Trust me when I say... We have all been there. We will be your support team & give you the best advice we can whenever you may need it. All you have to do is ask! Glad you joined us!!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, he texted me this evening as he's working but wanted to let me know I crossed his mind.  He then called about an hour later and we talked for a bit and have a breakfast date on Saturday!  I'll let y'all know how it goes!
> ...


  Yes!  I deserve to be wooed and I won't feel ashamed to let him know it, too!  He seems happy to rise to the challenge.  We shall see...


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 30, 2014)

You ladies are doing well in maintaining control this week over the new pending launches, i am proud!

I watched Pinksofoxy's new video last night and some mentioned a couple of days ago about doing a challenge, I am commiting to a pan challenge from 1 October to the end of the year to see just what I can use up again, I started off the year quite well, but fell off the use it up bandwagon in the middle of the year whilst I was accessing what to keep and what to toss in my stash.

  I have selected 10 make up items, some perfume, skincare, haircare and body care to use before christmas, if I manage to use up everything in a category before Christmas I will add something new in. I am not banning anything new or restricting myself to just this items, but I want these to be my focus particularly the make up, it doesn't include any eyeshadow so I can vary my look with that and blush, but I really want to focus on using up my oldest lip product!

*Makeup:*


NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer - its nearly done, I bought a replacement last week 	
NARS Creamy Concealer Vanilla - approx 50% left 	
Clinique High Impact Extreame Volume Mascara - nearly done 	
Soap & glory Kick Ass concealer Light - 70% left 	
MAC MSF Natural in Light - I can see a dime size bit of pan already which is spurring me on! 	
NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Sample - Don't love it, need to use it up and move on! 	
L'Oreal Brown Pencil - 50% left 	
Chanel Graphite eyeliner - 60% left 	
MAC To Swoon For Lipstick (This is from Holiday 2008 Adoring Carmine - so really needs finishing!!!) 	
MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick 
 
*Perfume:*


Ghost Deep Night 	
Laura Mercier Almon Coconut 
 *Skincare:*


Clarins HydraQuench Moisturiser - 10% left 	
First Aid Beauty Radience Pads - 10 pad left 	
Balancing Me Hydrating Mist - 60% left 	
LRP Miceller Water - 30% left 	
Sarah Chapman Cleansing Balm - 50% left 	
Sarah Chapman Overnight Facial - 70% left 	
Superfacialist by Una Brennan Vit C Cleansing Oil - 20% left 
 
*Haircare:*


Charles Worthington Intensive Conditioning Balm - 30% left 	
It's a 10 Keratin Leave in conditioner - 50% left 
 
*BodyCare:*


Shower gel 	
Shower gel 	
Shower gel 	
Body Scrub 	
Nivea Body Lotion 	
Eucerin Body Lotion 	
Garnier Body Lotion


----------



## Sandy072 (Sep 30, 2014)

You all have had progress and great ideas lately! Too many to quote.   Someone had mentioned making a fall quad to focus on using certain colors... I ended up filling a small z palette with some staples and some great colors I never use but should (star violet, cranberry, sumptuous olive, mythology). I'm only using that palette plus naked basics and so far so good! I've been enjoying coming up with fall looks and using shadows I've been neglecting. It's so easy to slip into my go-to light lid (naked lunch usually) with soft brown and Swiss chocolate or another brown in the crease. Yay for variety!  I also updated the rest of the makeup I keep in a decorative container on my vanity as the only stuff I should reach for which is helping me revisit blushes I've neglected like the Rihanna bad girl gone good, nars sin, and doucouer. The three of them cover all bases and I haven't needed to reach for anything else. I'm going to aim to use these shadows and blushes till end of October then swap some new stuff in   I like what everyone's been saying about assessing holiday palettes. I HAD TO HAVE the tarte blush palette last year and I rarely use it. I find them scary because they are so pigmented I have to be careful, and the colors are fine but nothing that knocks my socks off. So I learned my lesson there. The Lorac mega is tempting me so I'm hoping the reviews are lackluster so I can more easily skip it. Other than that, most things really seem skippable. One lipstick from matte collection seems interesting but I have similar shades from the drugstore so I do not NEED it and I'm not buying it. Trying to have the same mantra with the heirloom collection but I have trouble resisting sparkles ... And that packaging ... !!'   When vice 3 was announced I decided it was time to really try my vice 2 out, and you know what? I found UD shadows just don't do it for me. Even with primer potion they were faded at the end of the day, while my mac shadows stay on much better. So toodles to vice 3 and whatever other possible temptations from UD shadows.   Thanks to everyone for sharing their ideas and progress and struggles, I read this thread every few days and it is so helpful!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 30, 2014)

Yay [@]charlotte366[/@]! I love using things up. I'm working on Chanel Boy and MAC Deelight lipgloss now and once those are done I'll pick another two to go through.  [@]Sandy072[/@] Fantastic progress! Those are all awesome shadows for Fall! Good idea to use them with the Naked Basics. Reminds me I need to get on using the eyeshadows I picked out.. I'm so bad with actually using them and I need to figure out why.


----------



## Sandy072 (Sep 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay [@]charlotte366[/@]! I love using things up. I'm working on Chanel Boy and MAC Deelight lipgloss now and once those are done I'll pick another two to go through.  [@]Sandy072[/@] Fantastic progress! Those are all awesome shadows for Fall! Good idea to use them with the Naked Basics. Reminds me I need to get on using the eyeshadows I picked out.. I'm so bad with actually using them and I need to figure out why.


   I forget .. What colors did you pick out? Maybe some of us can help recommend combos. I started layering some - mythology felt a little too orange for what I wanted yesterday so I put a little Venus from the naked palette over the inner third of my lid and it transformed it. Also helps use things up!  I should try adding gloss or lipstick to my "use only" pile but I have so many I like right now. Forgot to mention I did add a Maybelline matte and a few limited edition wet n wild to my collection recently.. And some nyx liners.. When things are cheap I feel less guilty .. But in return I need to use things up or purge things that aren't working for me. Milani sangria for example.. Had it over a year.. Rarely wear it.. So patchy. Why don't I toss it ???!


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Regarding upcoming Holiday sets... I think it's really important to keep ourselves focused on the big picture. After all it doesn't matter how good the value is if we won't use the products or half the items aren't colors we enjoy. Try to divide the cost between the items in the set(s) that you'll actually see yourself finishing. Be brutally honest. THEN decide if it's still such a great "deal!"  Personally, I'm skipping most Holiday sets this year. I will get a balm set from Sephora (Jack Black or Fresh) simply because I use these a ton and they are rather pricey individually. Tarte blush palette was tempting me, but I'm skipping for the HG Blush palette. NO eyeshadow palettes. Allowing myself 1 pigment set from MAC. NO gloss sets. NO glosses for me PERIOD until I use up a few more I have open.  Don't think the Holiday period will be too tough for me.   Stay strong ladies. Remember, this started as a RESOLUTION thread for the New Year... We've all had ups and downs along the way. But let's ALL try to finish strong and focused!


  I need to remember this! Because I've done really great this whole year not buying collection after collection  I'm really proud that I have been able to go thru my stash and condense as I get new purchases and I'm more conscious of what I buy and use. For the holidays I have been debating the HG palette but in the wait for it I slipped and got the HSN Benefit Holiday blush  palette   Quote: Originally Posted by Vineetha View Post  OMGG!!I have so wished for this kind of palette from Benefit for so longgg! Finally!!!!  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/818088392455543870_175907998    I already have Rock blush and i love it, so I set it aside to give away if i have a smaller one, and since I got taupe and love the subtle contour it gives me I set aside my Bobbi brown and Too Faced chocolate matte bronzers that barely been touched. Sometimes I debate those too because the BB is more red based and gives such a good natural bronzed look, but to be honest i rarely bronze or contour. I wish I could just get smaller deluxe size makeup products instead.    So now Im debating if I even should get the HG blush palette, I love the formula but i feel like i have every blush option i could possibly need. Now with the matte collection coming i am wanting 3 lippies from there (SIS, Pander me,  and now NV) Pink lippies are very had for me I go on this endless search for a warm lighter pink and i feel like I may like this one, ugh decisions, I have already gone to check and i have Givenchy rose dressing, mac haute attitude and mac please me, took out please me put it in the giveaway box because its a very drying matte. i really need to just go home and start sorting thru my lipsticks again. I think I would really like to get down to 30, that would be a nice variety.   Ive also been lemming the Makeup geek es and some BB es. I am just such a sucker for matte browns, especially the olive tones ones. I decided that I wont buy any until i have gone thru some and in need of replacing after all they're not LE.  last dilemma was the Heirloom collection pigment set, I have decided to only get the pink one, that i also have to sort through my pigment vials see which would realistically actually ever get any use in the future.   heres to staying strong!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 30, 2014)

They were Sumptuous Olive, Antiqued, Amber Lights and Coppering. It's not so much finding combinations (although of course I'd welcome any suggestions) as it is just sheer laziness. Now that I'm back in school and working I don't have much time to sit down and do eyeshadow and when I do it's not the first thing I want to do. We'll see how it goes!  Ps. Toss it! You'll feel so much better. It already wasted your money.. that can't be helped. Don't let it waste your time, energy, thoughts, and space too!   I decided to skip RHPS. I had the lipstick in the cart and then I just put my phone down and walked away for a second. When I took it out again I closed the window. Really it's not something I'm going to wear everyday, I have one vampy lipstick and that's enough for me right now, I have enough lipsticks to last me several years, etc.  Most importantly, I can still love the movie and not have to get something from this collection! It's not like the movie loving police are going to arrest me if I didn't get a souvenir to mark the collaboration. Am I going to get $24 (with tax) worth from it? Doubtful. It's not like it'll be a display item or conversation piece in my home and when people come over I'll show it to them and they'll get all excited. I might take it out and admire it by myself every once in a while.. for what, $2 a viewing until the novelty is gone? And really if I want to remember the movie.. I'll just WATCH the actual MOVIE. Which is free!  Sorry for the bit of a rant there but I needed to say that to myself!


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> They were Sumptuous Olive, Antiqued, Amber Lights and Coppering. It's not so much finding combinations (although of course I'd welcome any suggestions) as it is just sheer laziness. Now that I'm back in school and working I don't have much time to sit down and do eyeshadow and when I do it's not the first thing I want to do. We'll see how it goes!  Ps. Toss it! You'll feel so much better. It already wasted your money.. that can't be helped. Don't let it waste your time, energy, thoughts, and space too!   I decided to skip RHPS. I had the lipstick in the cart and then I just put my phone down and walked away for a second. When I took it out again I closed the window. Really it's not something I'm going to wear everyday, I have one vampy lipstick and that's enough for me right now, I have enough lipsticks to last me several years, etc.  Most importantly, I can still love the movie and not have to get something from this collection! It's not like the movie loving police are going to arrest me if I didn't get a souvenir to mark the collaboration. Am I going to get $24 (with tax) worth from it? Doubtful. It's not like it'll be a display item or conversation piece in my home and when people come over I'll show it to them and they'll get all excited. I might take it out and admire it by myself every once in a while.. for what, $2 a viewing until the novelty is gone? And really if I want to remember the movie.. I'll just WATCH the actual MOVIE. Which is free!  Sorry for the bit of a rant there but I needed to say that to myself!


  the reds were very lovely in this collection, i actually stalked because i was up, I work nights but this was very familiar to the Marylin Monroe lippies, a dark, a yellow tones, a bright red and a deep plum one. I actually debated it, but then i realized i have 6 version of red i really should get thru. haha


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm so sad I couldn't pick up something from rhps. I even had sin in my cart, and turned off the computer. Then I read the studded kiss set is out aaaahhh! So hard.  so to cheer myself up I went through my makeup and put aside 12 ancient Mac things I just had sitting there for years because they were "collectibles". A couple Barbie glosses, some dried out gel liners, a heatherette gloss, etc. I plan to b2mac for sin and maybe cyber.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 30, 2014)

Effectively SKIPPED RHPS! And B2M'd today for Sin. Mission Accomplished!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 30, 2014)

The temptation was great but I'm relieved that I skipped RHPS, too.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 30, 2014)

I think I was pretty darn good in regards to RHPS. Order ended up with only one of the lipsticks - Frank-N-Furter. Skipped Sin as it's perm and I know I'd get hardly any use out of it. I have enough for one B2MAC so if I'm that desperate, I'll back to MAC for it.  / I did get a backup #224 and some cleansing oil as I have none left, I use my one #224 ALL. THE. TIME. and it got me free shipping. But only one item bought this month (the lipstick) so I'm pretty pleased. I think if I avoid makeup until the end of the month and allow myself one or two treats, that may be a good Low Buy option or schedule for me.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 1, 2014)

I bought the HG palette today... X( but have already mentally gone through my blush stash and gotten rid of 3 blushes to be replaced by the palette. I hope I like the palette and it shows up on me... I have to officially put myself on a no blush buy!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2014)

@veronikawithak @PixieDancer @Audrey C  Thank you guys so much for the suggestions on ideas for the 30-Day challenge.  I think I'm going to do a focus on palettes. I'm going to rotate a few palettes, duos, and quads and see what I really use and like, and what I don't.   My rules are: 1) palettes must be used three times without repeating colors 2) quads must be used 2x with two noticeably different looks  3) duos can be used along with another duo or single, but cannot repeat colors.   So today I've started with my LORAC pro and I used a few colors already. I can't repeat them, so it'll be interesting to see how this plays out!   Good job everyone on yesterday and being level headed with RHPS. Is anyone planning to get the LORAC mega or mattes??


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> They were Sumptuous Olive, Antiqued, Amber Lights and Coppering. It's not so much finding combinations (although of course I'd welcome any suggestions) as it is just sheer laziness. Now that I'm back in school and working I don't have much time to sit down and do eyeshadow and when I do it's not the first thing I want to do. We'll see how it goes!  Ps. Toss it! You'll feel so much better. It already wasted your money.. that can't be helped. Don't let it waste your time, energy, thoughts, and space too!   I decided to skip RHPS. I had the lipstick in the cart and then I just put my phone down and walked away for a second. When I took it out again I closed the window. Really it's not something I'm going to wear everyday, I have one vampy lipstick and that's enough for me right now, I have enough lipsticks to last me several years, etc.  Most importantly, I can still love the movie and not have to get something from this collection! It's not like the movie loving police are going to arrest me if I didn't get a souvenir to mark the collaboration. Am I going to get $24 (with tax) worth from it? Doubtful. It's not like it'll be a display item or conversation piece in my home and when people come over I'll show it to them and they'll get all excited. I might take it out and admire it by myself every once in a while.. for what, $2 a viewing until the novelty is gone? And really if I want to remember the movie.. I'll just WATCH the actual MOVIE. Which is free!  Sorry for the bit of a rant there but I needed to say that to myself!


  Lmao @ "the movie loving police." Skipped RHPS as I said I would. How did it go once it finally went up? Everything sold out yet?


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 1, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I bought the HG palette today... X( but have already mentally gone through my blush stash and gotten rid of 3 blushes to be replaced by the palette. I hope I like the palette and it shows up on me... I have to officially put myself on a no blush buy!


  I ordered mine today too. Was gonna hold out for the sale. But you know it won't last for more than a sec & I don't want that stress. I'll be honest... Can't wait to get it!   





mel33t said:


> @veronikawithak @PixieDancer @Audrey C  Thank you guys so much for the suggestions on ideas for the 30-Day challenge.  I think I'm going to do a focus on palettes. I'm going to rotate a few palettes, duos, and quads and see what I really use and like, and what I don't.   My rules are: 1) palettes must be used three times without repeating colors 2) quads must be used 2x with two noticeably different looks  3) duos can be used along with another duo or single, but cannot repeat colors.   So today I've started with my LORAC pro and I used a few colors already. I can't repeat them, so it'll be interesting to see how this plays out!   Good job everyone on yesterday and being level headed with RHPS. Is anyone planning to get the LORAC mega or mattes??


  Yay Palette Challenge buddy! Your rules are a lot like mine.  As for the Lorac Mega Pro... This challenge paired w the new BS Palette that snuck into my stash has forced me to reevaluate that lemming big time! I'm passing on that one. I have more eyeshadows than I could ever use as it is. I will get 2 maybe 3 from mattes. But the 3rd spot is very iffy at this point. Share your palette details here! And good luck possibly resisting the Lorac pro & hoarding mattes!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 1, 2014)

Palette Challenge Update: Used Naked 1 today. I definitely DONT need the Lorac Mega Pro I was gonna get. THAT is clear! This palette challenge put that lemming to rest BIG TIME! I'm still a little upset w myself for getting BS palette... But I'm getting over that! Heehee


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm planning on skipping everything until the Sephora sale next month. I haven't purchased anything since the blush palette 2 weeks ago and I want to keep the momentum going. Exception: NARS Dual Intensity palette. If it comes out before then, I like all of the shades, and the price isn't astronomical.. I don't think I'll be able to resist.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's my September update:  I went to a CCO a couple of weeks ago and only bought 3 things:  EL Peach Nuance Blush MAC Moss Scape Paint Pot MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer  I wanted to skip RHPS, but I caved in and ordered FrankNFurter, Oblivion, and Strange Journey. (Confession: I panicked and bought 2 FnF. *hangs head in shame*)  I did manage to skip Artificially Wild, The Simpsons, VGR2, and Brooke Shields.  As far as decluttering goes, it's still a work in progress. I tossed 14 lipsticks and 4 blushes into my "it's gotta go" bag.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I think I'm going to do a focus on palettes. I'm going to rotate a few palettes, duos, and quads and see what I really use and like, and what I don't.   My rules are: 1) palettes must be used three times without repeating colors 2) quads must be used 2x with two noticeably different looks  3) duos can be used along with another duo or single, but cannot repeat colors.   So today I've started with my LORAC pro and I used a few colors already. I can't repeat them, so it'll be interesting to see how this plays out!


  Good call! :cheer:  





> Is anyone planning to get the LORAC mega or mattes??


  No. Pre-made eyeshadow palettes are a no-go for me these days, and MAC's matte lipstick formula and I, as it turns out, don't get along too well. Way too dry on my lips. I have to do serious prep for it to work. (A few days ago I asked in the B2M thread about whether or not anyone has successfully sent back an unfinished lippie when doing online B2M. Because as much as I love the colour of Instigator, I don't like the matte formula. If I can B2M it, I'd get something in a regular formula I love/prefer.)  





veronikawithak said:


> I'm planning on skipping everything until the Sephora sale next month. I haven't purchased anything since the blush palette 2 weeks ago and I want to keep the momentum going. Exception: NARS Dual Intensity palette. If it comes out before then, I like all of the shades, and the price isn't astronomical.. I don't think I'll be able to resist.


  That'll likely be when I (finally!) get the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette: during the sale.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 1, 2014)

@Yazmin Wow, that guy sounds great! It's hard to find a gentleman who has enough courage to ask a woman out. My fingers are crossed for you! It's always great to meet new people even if it's not enough for a relationship.


  So, I'm sick and tired of makeup these days. I've lost interest and I've been selling my makeup like crazy the past few weeks. I'm only keeping a few items that I know work on me. The last purchase I made was Velvet Teddy last week or so but I've wanted it for so long, so that's okay. My skin has never ever been oily (except for when I was in puberty but I guess that's normal) but right now it's acting up! My foundation which has always worked for me (Studio Fix Fluid) now looks horrible on my face - it looks super cakey - and it gets oily after an hour or so. I got off the pill a few weeks ago so I think that's the reason. I have to find out what to do about my skin. It's not that I get acne or something else - it's just that my skin looks horrible when I wear makeup at the moment. Really cakey and oily and urgh... Another reason for my lack of interest in makeup is that I work early shifts quite often. When I start work at 7 am I don't wanna get up way earlier to do my makeup 'cause I know I'll look terrible a few hours later anyway, so I'd rather spend those extra minutes in bed and just put on some powder and mascara. So yeah... I'm not enjoying my makeup at all right now. I'm not even up to date when it comes to new collections.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 1, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> My skin has never ever been oily (except for when I was in puberty but I guess that's normal) but right now it's acting up! My foundation which has always worked for me (Studio Fix Fluid) now looks horrible on my face - it looks super cakey - and it gets oily after an hour or so. I got off the pill a few weeks ago so I think that's the reason. I have to find out what to do about my skin. It's not that I get acne or something else - it's just that my skin looks horrible when I wear makeup at the moment. Really cakey and oily and urgh...


  Time to change your skincare routine, I think!  * * *  First of my three orders arrived today: Nordstrom. Along with MAC Next to Skin (which I think will work really well for me after all!), I got a Louise Young LY26 (the only makeup brush I've bought this year to date; a bit of a head start to my brush revamping project that I'll be focusing on during 2015. I think this one will be good for pinpoint concealing), and full-size versions of the Living Proof PHD shampoo and conditioner. (I ordered the travel-size set from Sephora last month, tried it, and fell in love!)  Tomorrow I should be receiving my Sephora order: OCC Skin Conceal in Y0 and Y1, First Aid Beauty Facial Cleanser (I'm nearly out of my La Roche-Posay one and wanted to try something different), philosophy The Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash (small replenish), and OCC Nail Polish in Distortion from their recent collection.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 1, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> @Yazmin Wow, that guy sounds great! It's hard to find a gentleman who has enough courage to ask a woman out. My fingers are crossed for you! It's always great to meet new people even if it's not enough for a relationship.
> 
> 
> So, I'm sick and tired of makeup these days. I've lost interest and I've been selling my makeup like crazy the past few weeks. I'm only keeping a few items that I know work on me. The last purchase I made was Velvet Teddy last week or so but I've wanted it for so long, so that's okay. My skin has never ever been oily (except for when I was in puberty but I guess that's normal) but right now it's acting up! My foundation which has always worked for me (Studio Fix Fluid) now looks horrible on my face - it looks super cakey - and it gets oily after an hour or so. I got off the pill a few weeks ago so I think that's the reason. I have to find out what to do about my skin. It's not that I get acne or something else - it's just that my skin looks horrible when I wear makeup at the moment. Really cakey and oily and urgh... Another reason for my lack of interest in makeup is that I work early shifts quite often. When I start work at 7 am I don't wanna get up way earlier to do my makeup 'cause I know I'll look terrible a few hours later anyway, so I'd rather spend those extra minutes in bed and just put on some powder and mascara. So yeah... I'm not enjoying my makeup at all right now. I'm not even up to date when it comes to new collections.


  I agree w @shellygrrl that it sounds like you may need to tweak your skincare. I went off the pill myself about 6 months ago after being on it for years... my skin definitely went through some tricky changes. I added a daily exfoliator, which seemed to help a lot.

  We all get in makeup ruts. And when your skin is acting unpredictable, it can be very frustrating. Take your time and maybe just start playing a little with your stash when you have days off. Try to make makeup fun again instead of seeing it as a chore. You'll get your mojo back hun!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 1, 2014)

I skipped RHPS and will be skipping the rest of the upcoming MAC collections. No interest in anything that I know of.  I've been saving Shoppers Optimum points this year and I'm planning to get the new Meteorites with them. My goal is now to buy no makeup for myself (there are a couple of items on my daughters' Christmas lists) for the remainder of 2014. We'll see if I can do it.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 1, 2014)

I was bad and did not skip RHPS, but I only got Frank N Furter lipstick. My original list was a mile and a half long, so to have only walked away with one lipstick is not too bad.

  My list for Matte Lip, however... shoot me now...


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I was bad and did not skip RHPS, but I only got Frank N Furter lipstick. My original list was a mile and a half long, so to have only walked away with one lipstick is not too bad.
> 
> My list for Matte Lip, however... shoot me now...


  you only got one lipstick. i think that is good


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 1, 2014)

I didn't get anything from Brooke or RHPS, but I am going to get a few of the Matte lippies. Aside from that, the only upcoming collex I'm interested in is the Ultimate one. I need a few skincare items and they're pricey, so that's where my money will go the next few months.  I also have a stray cat that has adopted me, so I need to take him to the vet and get labs done on my Senior cat.  She has a hyperactive thyroid and needs medicine daily.  Vet visits are always expensive.  No money for much make-up in my future!


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 1, 2014)

ive decided to skip the NV pink lippie from the matte collection but i think i will stick to my original 2 which is Pander me and SIS, those are the colors i will get most use out of the most and that i have rose taffias from givenchy to use as a pink which i rarely use anyways


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 2, 2014)

Is having trouble this morning resisting making a sephora order for delivery to the UK, If I could get the hourglass blush palette i would, but that won't ship to the UK, my basket is very full and I am now emptying pieces out of it again. If I can get it down to a reasonable value I may treat myself, You american ladies have access to some amazing gift sets/value packs which we don't usually get in the UK. 

  Ill let you know how I get on!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 2, 2014)

I pulled the trigger but I was more sensible than normal so please don't shoot me. I bought things that I can't get in the UK and things that have been on my wishlist. I also managed to reduce my basket significantly.

  I left the sephora mascara set out in the end....I already have a small stockpile that I am working through, so it seemed a little excessive. I also left out the sephora eyeliner set as I wanted to try the marc jacobs set, these liners have been on my wishlist for a while. i also took out the cotton wool that I don't need to replace yet, and the beauty blenders, when my sponge falls to pieces later on this year I can have them!

  My basket has had loads in it for a while, but this is my first sephora online order, it started because I couldn't replace the right shades on cult beauty for my brow products.

  I got:


Tarte blush palette 	
Tarte mini blush and highlighter set 	
Anastacia dipbrow pomade 	
Anastacia brow wiz 	
Anastacia brow gel 	
Anastacia number 12 brush 	
Anastacia tamanna palette 	
Marc Jacobs Skyliner Set 	
Too Faced Melted Kisses Set 	
Sephora Favorites Give Me More Lip set 
 
  I also got the tarte lights camera flashes mini mascara as a freebie, and the MUFE Happy birthday Beautiful set, and the 3 samples.

  The Too Faced Melted Kisses and Sephora Give Me More Lip are sneak purchases that go against the grain on my low buy commitment to have fewer lip products.

  I had a chat with my girl friends last week and we dicussed xmas gifting and they all said they loved the mini beauty gifts I gave them as they were things they wouldn't purchase themselves (I bought mini sets of stuff and split them up) and they said they would like something similar again, we tend to try to give each other ideas so that we all actually get things we want!

  So I figure that I am going to select the colours that I want from the Lip kits and then split the rest up to form mini Christmas Presents for my friends. Additionally the lip set has loads of products that were on my wishlist to try which I can't swatch or visit a counter for etc, so it makes more sense to try a mini rather a full size, I also might have more chance of actually finishing a mini rather than a full size. I found a blogpost with lip swatches and they all look wearable colours for me.

  I am definitely getting gone to gift the 2 lighter colours of the melted kisses set and one of the fushia shades as they are duplicated (1 in each set), I also think I will gift the sephora rouge infusion, stila vinyl gloss, benefit balm and kat von liquid lipstick. I may also add to the gift pile a couple of the marc jacobs liners in the shades which i know I won't wear as much and the tarte mini cream highlight stick. I already have some mini mascaras at home to add and I may also have found some other brand new stuff in my collection which I could use. that means that I won't have to spend any more to make their presents and I estimate that 6 presents will average at £10 each.

  I swatched a NARS Dual intensity shadow the other day and didn't love it so decided to pass on the palette if it exists. The only thing left to get is the hourglass blush palette. I am passing on the benefit one as i already own 2 of the shades!

  Excited to see how many days it takes for this to get to the UK.....


----------



## lyseD (Oct 2, 2014)

Skipped Brooke, RHPS and will be passing on the matte lips. I'm having enough trouble finding lipsticks to get with all my depots.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 2, 2014)

Tempted to get Fashion Revival this morning but fortunately there's no free shipping code and I can't justify paying shipping or buying more stuff to get it free! Dodged that bullet.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Tempted to get Fashion Revival this morning but fortunately there's no free shipping code and I can't justify paying shipping or buying more stuff to get it free! Dodged that bullet.


  MACEXP gives you free 2nd day shipping.  There is always Free Shipping without a code, at least in the U.S.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 2, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Skipped Brooke, RHPS and will be passing on the matte lips. I'm having enough trouble finding lipsticks to get with all my depots.


  I have never deported but I'd like to have more B2M's so I'm thinking of it.  What is everyone's favorite method for eye shadows?


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I have never deported but I'd like to have more B2M's so I'm thinking of it.  What is everyone's favorite method for eye shadows?


  I use my straightners for mine, relatively quick and easy to do


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I have never deported but I'd like to have more B2M's so I'm thinking of it.  What is everyone's favorite method for eye shadows?


  My favorite method is to not depot because I will burn the house down :haha:   I've heard the old standby of the candle works the best.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> MACEXP gives you free 2nd day shipping.  There is always Free Shipping without a code, at least in the U.S.


  Alas in Canada you have to spend $65. And the usual code isn't working anymore. That's okay though, if I really want it, I'll pick it up in store next week. I'm going to try not to though! I don't really need any more lipsticks...


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I have never deported but I'd like to have more B2M's so I'm thinking of it.  What is everyone's favorite method for eye shadows?
> ...


  haha... yes, that would be bad.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Right I'm stating my mac holiday collection feelings now so I don't forget and get caught up in the well I usually buy this etc...  I'm not liking the palette designs with the beading and cameos. The eyeshadow palettes would annoy me because the shadows are so small. The viva glam palette would get used but I don't want lipsticks in palettes so skipping that. Viva glam lip bag already have VGR1 so skip. I quite like the look of the natural face palette colours but I don't like the palette design plus for 40 quid or whatever it'll be it'd have to wow me to be added to my stash so I'm going to skip!  So at this point im still with: Nude lip bag Nude lip and gold mes quad bag pink lip and silver mes quad bag White brush set  But I'm hoping the mes quad swatches disappoint as then id be down to just two keepsakes   From the colour collection: Most likely get the red cremesheen glass. Need to swatch prunella and tarnish liners instore first. I'll wait to see if I like the blush colours too.  Woo who else is narrowing down their lists!?


----------



## lyseD (Oct 2, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Skipped Brooke, RHPS and will be passing on the matte lips. I'm having enough trouble finding lipsticks to get with all my depots.
> I have never deported but I'd like to have more B2M's so I'm thinking of it.  What is everyone's favorite method for eye shadows?


I started with the flat iron but was too impatient, went to the candle but dropped a shadow in the wax so ended up holding a barbecue lighter underneath each one. It was SUPER fast.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 2, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Right I'm stating my mac holiday collection feelings now so I don't forget and get caught up in the well I usually buy this etc...  I'm not liking the palette designs with the beading and cameos. The eyeshadow palettes would annoy me because the shadows are so small. The viva glam palette would get used but I don't want lipsticks in palettes so skipping that. Viva glam lip bag already have VGR1 so skip. I quite like the look of the natural face palette colours but I don't like the palette design plus for 40 quid or whatever it'll be it'd have to wow me to be added to my stash so I'm going to skip!  So at this point im still with: Nude lip bag Nude lip and gold mes quad bag pink lip and silver mes quad bag White brush set  But I'm hoping the mes quad swatches disappoint as then id be down to just two keepsakes   From the colour collection: Most likely get the red cremesheen glass. Need to swatch prunella and tarnish liners instore first. I'll wait to see if I like the blush colours too.  Woo who else is narrowing down their lists!?


  Yay for cutting back!!   I'm working on it. I actually ordered the Marc Jacobs liner set from sephora. It's supposed to get to me today, but I'm thinking I will just return it. I love those liners but I already have some colored liners and I really should skip it.   I'm super torn about my Too Faced Everything Nice palette. I really like it so much. And I think it's a good value. But I dont *need* it (obviously). It's the only thing I've really wanted from the holiday collections so far though so I just don't know. I'm torn between the fact that I really like it a lot and the fact that I don't actually need it. So I'm considering returning.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 2, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Woo who else is narrowing down their lists!?


  I need to narrow my list down too because I was very bad and hauled the matte lipsticks after I thought I decided to skip the whole thing. What can I say? I love matte lips! :sigh:  So, I took a few things off my Heirloom Mix list to make up for my moment of weakness.  I decided to skip the VG palette (even though I was really excited about that one), but I have to be realistic. (1) I never use lip palettes, and (2) they aren't a good value, so I think I'd rather buy them in tubes (later).  The VGR lip set is a skip too since I don't like VGR2. I do love VGR1, but I already have it.   No face palettes or eye palettes for me. Now, I'm glad to see EDES duos, but I think I already have those colors. Are there any new shades? I'll have to check, but the eye bags are most likely a skip for me. I'm not into MES anymore, so I'm skipping the lip & eye bags too. I do want to see swatches of the lip bags, but I really want to skip those as well.   I'm also skipping the blushes, pressed pigments, fluidlines, etc. I never buy the holiday brush kits, so I can easily skip those.   I'm gonna have to say no to the pigment & glitter sets as well because I rarely use pigments (or glitters) nowadays. Maybe if they end up at the CCO? Just maybe.   The only things I do want for sure are 2 lipsticks (No Faux Pas and Salon Rouge)... maybe 2 glosses (need to see swatches first)... and the three gloss sets. I plan to just take the glosses I like and give away the rest.


----------



## mauu (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm almost glad that my post count is too low to read the MAC Holiday thread, haha. Almost... 

  I'm already afraid of all the holiday collections since they typically tend to be my favs. They're going to be tough to resist. I think I'm going to allow myself some hauling as long as I don't get carried away. Eep!


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I need a few skincare items and they're pricey, so that's where my money will go the next few months. I also have a stray cat that has adopted me, so I need to take him to the vet and get labs done on my Senior cat. She has a hyperactive thyroid and needs medicine daily. Vet visits are always expensive. No money for much make-up in my future!


You're doing such a good thing for your cat and the stray though, so screw make up.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 2, 2014)

mauu said:


> I'm almost glad that my post count is too low to read the MAC Holiday thread, haha. Almost...   I'm already afraid of all the holiday collections since they typically tend to be my favs. They're going to be tough to resist. I think I'm going to allow myself some hauling as long as I don't get carried away. Eep!


  The holiday collections are my fave too. (Well, second only to the big summer collections.) I remember my 1st MAC holiday collection was Tartan Tale. I bought nearly everything. I'm a little more tame now. I'm trying...  :haha:  By the way, welcome to Specktra!  :welcome:


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 2, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I pulled the trigger but I was more sensible than normal so please don't shoot me. I bought things that I can't get in the UK and things that have been on my wishlist. I also managed to reduce my basket significantly.
> 
> I left the sephora mascara set out in the end....I already have a small stockpile that I am working through, so it seemed a little excessive. I also left out the sephora eyeliner set as I wanted to try the marc jacobs set, these liners have been on my wishlist for a while. i also took out the cotton wool that I don't need to replace yet, and the beauty blenders, when my sponge falls to pieces later on this year I can have them!
> 
> ...


  I totally am! I have told myself no more es palettes, or any more lip products, tempted to get rebel in special packaing but WHY! I already have it that s a waste to give it away to only buy it again, and i am totally against back ups becasue i rarely ever use my lippies 2x as much to have another new LE lippe to hoard

  I have to see the mini pigments swatches so i too hope they disapoint but i hear theyre a PIA to work with so i rather stick to EDES or pigments.
  I dont like lip palettes, or the Riri VGs 1/2, i dont use colored eyeliner. dont like MES, have enough brushes for a lifetime, 

  So i have decided to only get the Rose/Pink mini pigment set only because I want tan and rose pigments in mini vials size and heritage rouge is my kind of maroon color i love. I need to sort through my vials when i return to home because I usually buy all the pigment sets each year ugh


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 2, 2014)

mauu said:


> I'm almost glad that my post count is too low to read the MAC Holiday thread, haha. Almost...
> 
> I'm already afraid of all the holiday collections since they typically tend to be my favs. They're going to be tough to resist. I think I'm going to allow myself some hauling as long as I don't get carried away. Eep!


   I love the holiday collection but only for the sets that are such a good value, but only after you havent hoarded every year they start being repeats


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 2, 2014)

I think most of the MAC collections are a skip for me this year. The only thing I still want is Rebel. I just have too much stuff that I love already. I've been working on using up a lipstick and a gloss but things take so long to finish. I need to really focus on moving things OUT, not IN. I've been lenient with myself this year while I overhauled my stash into only products I loved. Now it's time to enjoy what I spent so much time and money on.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I have never deported but I'd like to have more B2M's so I'm thinking of it.  What is everyone's favorite method for eye shadows?


  I use the flat iron method.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Oct 2, 2014)

Only a few things from the holiday collection for me. 

Salon Rouge 
Ruby Woo Lipbag
Beige Eyeshadow palette for a friend

I'm saving for a large skincare purchase for the Sephora VIB sale. 

I was wondering if anyone has tried Dr. Perricone's Blue Plasma Peel and how you feel about it?


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 2, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> Only a few things from the holiday collection for me.    Salon Rouge   Ruby Woo Lipbag  Beige Eyeshadow palette for a friend   I'm saving for a large skincare purchase for the Sephora VIB sale.    I was wondering if anyone has tried Dr. Perricone's Blue Plasma Peel and how you feel about it?


  I would like to know about this as well!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 2, 2014)

I just had a very eye opening experience at the mall. I recently have been thinking of a rather large purchase I would like to make. It's something I would truly have for life and isn't perishable or trendy. So of course I am trying to save. This made me look around at some of the items I have purchased the past couple months and it was very telling.   I gathered up items I bought and just haven't used or foresee myself regretting in the future and went to the mall. Y'all, the returns totaled over $500. Can you believe that?! I was kind of embarrassed but it was also relieving and a little cathartic to get the money back on things I truly don't need or will expire/be out of style. Getting that money back was way more satisfying than buying the items in the first place.   I'm kind of embarrassed to admit to that amount, but oh well.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I have never deported but I'd like to have more B2M's so I'm thinking of it.  What is everyone's favorite method for eye shadows?


  Flat iron method! Easy peasy!   





charlotte366 said:


> I use my straightners for mine, relatively quick and easy to do


  Yep yep!   





veronikawithak said:


> Alas in Canada you have to spend $65. And the usual code isn't working anymore. That's okay though, if I really want it, I'll pick it up in store next week. I'm going to try not to though! I don't really need any more lipsticks...


  Good girl! Yay!   





kerry-jane88 said:


> Right I'm stating my mac holiday collection feelings now so I don't forget and get caught up in the well I usually buy this etc...  I'm not liking the palette designs with the beading and cameos. The eyeshadow palettes would annoy me because the shadows are so small. The viva glam palette would get used but I don't want lipsticks in palettes so skipping that. Viva glam lip bag already have VGR1 so skip. I quite like the look of the natural face palette colours but I don't like the palette design plus for 40 quid or whatever it'll be it'd have to wow me to be added to my stash so I'm going to skip!  So at this point im still with: Nude lip bag Nude lip and gold mes quad bag pink lip and silver mes quad bag White brush set  But I'm hoping the mes quad swatches disappoint as then id be down to just two keepsakes   From the colour collection: Most likely get the red cremesheen glass. Need to swatch prunella and tarnish liners instore first. I'll wait to see if I like the blush colours too.  Woo who else is narrowing down their lists!?


  I have been narrowing that baby down real good!! Heehee NO eyeshadow palettes! No way, no how! NO lipglosses! No way, no how! Only 1 mini piggie set Only 1 lippie Maybe, just maybe 1 pressed piggie   From sephora I'm only getting mostly gifts & skincare. I already got the HG blush palette I wanted. And that's pretty much all I can justify in the makeup realm!  Good job hun for getting strict w your list! I'm a proud thread-mama!  





Alysse011 said:


> Yay for cutting back!!   I'm working on it. I actually ordered the Marc Jacobs liner set from sephora. It's supposed to get to me today, but I'm thinking I will just return it. I love those liners but I already have some colored liners and I really should skip it.   I'm super torn about my Too Faced Everything Nice palette. I really like it so much. And I think it's a good value. But I dont *need* it (obviously). It's the only thing I've really wanted from the holiday collections so far though so I just don't know. I'm torn between the fact that I really like it a lot and the fact that I don't actually need it. So I'm considering returning.


  Return it. You'll NEVER be more excited about a product than when you first get it. So if it isn't making you feel happy, return that sucker! You're doing great evaluating your purchases... Trust your gut on this one! Proud thread-mama again!!!   





mauu said:


> I'm almost glad that my post count is too low to read the MAC Holiday thread, haha. Almost...   I'm already afraid of all the holiday collections since they typically tend to be my favs. They're going to be tough to resist. I think I'm going to allow myself some hauling as long as I don't get carried away. Eep!


  Stay outta there girl! Heehee but seriously, you aren't missing much. IMHO  And very happy to "meet" you in here! Big Specktra WELCOME!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *I think most of the MAC collections are a skip for me this year.* The only thing I still want is Rebel. I just have too much stuff that I love already. I've been working on using up a lipstick and a gloss but things take so long to finish. I need to really focus on moving things OUT, not IN. I've been lenient with myself this year while I overhauled my stash into only products I loved. Now it's time to enjoy what I spent so much time and money on.


  This. There hasn't been a whole lotta MAC I've been interested in. And even the other lines, when it sold out quickly, I had a brief 'Oh, that sucks' moment, and moved on. No real gotta have it for me this year where I wanted to search on eBay for it, but I think I'm too overwhelmed by my own collection at this point.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 3, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get anything from Brooke or RHPS, but I am going to get a few of the Matte lippies. Aside from that, the only upcoming collex I'm interested in is the Ultimate one.  I need a few skincare items and they're pricey, so that's where my money will go the next few months. I also have a stray cat that has adopted me, so I need to take him to the vet and get labs done on my Senior cat. She has a hyperactive thyroid and needs medicine daily. Vet visits are always expensive. No money for much make-up in my future!
> ...


  Yes, they are such loves.  My old girl has been with me for 17 years now. I have a little boy cat who is 4, and now the stray.  He started coming around last winter for food.  It took 9 months to get him to let me touch him.  Now he LOVES being petted, purrs, rubs against my legs...  He's come so far!  The only problem is he's not fixed and can be aggressive toward the other cats. I'm hoping getting neutered will help so he can come inside this winter.


----------



## dorni (Oct 3, 2014)

Everybody seems to stick to their low-buy goals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I haven't posted for a while, so now here's my report:

  - August:       visited Berlin, hauled quite a bit, but nearly everything was on my long term wishlist. MAC and MUFE products. Happy with everything!!!
  - September: ONE drugstore nailpolish
  - Oktober:      The five items form my RHPS list, the new Real Techniques Brush Set (really like those brushes for cream products) and that "Miles of MAC"-book.

  I don't see myself buying much more MAC for the remainder of the year, there's not much in the new collections that I really like. Perhaps a pigment set from the holidays and a few standards from the perm line as backups. And I'm saving up for a new wardrobe and vanity.


----------



## mauu (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you for the welcomes, jennifae and PixieDancer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy to be here. This thread gives me some much needed inspiration to continue my low-buy. 

  Lately I've been trying to use a lot of bright, cheery pinks. I want to get as much use as possible out of them before I dig out my fall-appropriate muted reds. Really not feeling vampy lips yet, which I guess is helpful when it comes to resisting the new fall collections and launches. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I just had a very eye opening experience at the mall. I recently have been thinking of a rather large purchase I would like to make. It's something I would truly have for life and isn't perishable or trendy. So of course I am trying to save. This made me look around at some of the items I have purchased the past couple months and it was very telling.   I gathered up items I bought and just haven't used or foresee myself regretting in the future and went to the mall. Y'all, the returns totaled over $500. Can you believe that?! I was kind of embarrassed but it was also relieving and a little cathartic to get the money back on things I truly don't need or will expire/be out of style. Getting that money back was way more satisfying than buying the items in the first place.   I'm kind of embarrassed to admit to that amount, but oh well.


   Hey, don't be embarrassed. Especially since it was able to help you have an epiphany that will help you in the future.  I'm happy you got your money back!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 3, 2014)

@Alysse011 Don't be embarrassed. You're a strong person to go through your things like that and part with them. The whole process of realizing what we need/don't need is difficult. But you're doing a great job!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I just had a very eye opening experience at the mall. I recently have been thinking of a rather large purchase I would like to make. It's something I would truly have for life and isn't perishable or trendy. So of course I am trying to save. This made me look around at some of the items I have purchased the past couple months and it was very telling.   I gathered up items I bought and just haven't used or foresee myself regretting in the future and went to the mall. Y'all, the returns totaled over $500. Can you believe that?! I was kind of embarrassed but it was also relieving and a little cathartic to get the money back on things I truly don't need or will expire/be out of style. Getting that money back was way more satisfying than buying the items in the first place.   I'm kind of embarrassed to admit to that amount, but oh well.


   Sometimes I look at things I could have done without and imagine how much it cost.. not a good feeling. But it motivates me to think really hard before I buy anything. Really trying to spend as little as possible this month. It's awesome that you got the money back for it!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Oct 3, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Thats a really good idea to split the mini sets, I have given away so much makeup to my sister and friends that they now have hoarder stashes but youre right i wish we could have mini deluxe samples before buying the real deal as it be easier to use up. Right now i would like a deluxe sample bronzer as i just gave up a full size chocolate soliel and bobbi brown medium bronzer  I grabbed that benefit palette only because I didnt have any of them besides rocketeer, but now that i remember i bought the trio a couple holidays ago of coralista, hoola, and bella bamba and gave it to my sister, I cant remember why i think its because i prefer matte blushes then, but now i have nicer hakuhodo brushes that apply my blush like a dream, i hope i like this.  I totally am! I have told myself no more es palettes, or any more lip products, *tempted to get rebel in special packaing but WHY*! I already have it that s a waste to give it away to only buy it again, and i am totally against back ups becasue i rarely ever use my lippies 2x as much to have another new LE lippe to hoard  I have to see the mini pigments swatches so i too hope they disapoint but i hear theyre a PIA to work with so i rather stick to EDES or pigments. I dont like lip palettes, or the Riri VGs 1/2, i dont use colored eyeliner. dont like MES, have enough brushes for a lifetime,   So i have decided to only get the Rose/Pink mini pigment set only because I want tan and rose pigments in mini vials size and heritage rouge is my kind of maroon color i love. I need to sort through my vials when i return to home because I usually buy all the pigment sets each year ugh


  Ditto, trying to resist! The packaging is just right up my alley.   I did have a good low buy moment yesterday.. Had time to kill and ended up at outlet mall with a CCO. Talked myself out of soar lipliner by literally swatching similar ones that were in my handbag already. Also walked away from at dusk blush. It was $17.50, which is really not that cheap, and I'm trying to not get glittery blushes and this one did have some sparkle. It was gorgeous though... But I walked away. Go me! Ironically I told myself I was going into the cco because I'm getting low on my foundation and was hoping they would have it. They had it but not my shade. Irony!   Unfortunately I did go overboard at NYX sale at ulta this week. I had run out of my concealer by them so i replaced it and picked up their yellow corrector shade. Two colorful eyeliners also made their way into my bag. I only spent like $10 but it's the principle of it. also bought two Maybelline mattes at target, again only $10 but not needed. I do love all the things I picked up at least, and I tossed an old foundation that's way too dark as well as an under eye corrector that was getting gross. I hit pan on a color tattoo majorly. Also chucked a few nail polishes that were poor formulas or colors that I didn't like on myself at all. Some colors I have I feel like "oh that might come back in style" like some neons that I'm not crazy about. But I should probably toss them, right ???


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 3, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Unfortunately I did go overboard at NYX sale at ulta this week. I had run out of my concealer by them so i replaced it and picked up their yellow corrector shade. Two colorful eyeliners also made their way into my bag. I only spent like $10 but it's the principle of it. also bought two Maybelline mattes at target, again only $10 but not needed. I do love all the things I picked up at least, and I tossed an old foundation that's way too dark as well as an under eye corrector that was getting gross. I hit pan on a color tattoo majorly. Also chucked a few nail polishes that were poor formulas or colors that I didn't like on myself at all. Some colors I have I feel like "oh that might come back in style" like some neons that I'm not crazy about. But I should probably toss them, right ???


  Toss them. If you're not crazy about them and aren't wearing them, they're just taking up space and energy. Let them go and focus on not replacing them.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay, I've never done a makeup challenge before, so I hope I'm doing this right.  I LOVE my lipsticks, and I have a LOT, so I started a 31-day lipstick challenge this month where I'll wear 2 similar lipstick shades a day. (Not at the same time! Haha!) I'll apply the 1st one in the morning and the 2nd one after lunch. At the end of each day, I have to decide whether to keep or toss one or both.  My only rules are:  1. No repeats of course.  2. Similar but not necessarily dupes.   Hopefully, this will help me in purging lipsticks I no longer want or need... and I get to wear 62 lipsticks in 31 days! I'll post an update at the end of the month to let you know how much I've kept and purged.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 3, 2014)

HELP!!! The fact the matte lipsticks arent sold out aremaking me second guess myself and want to go back fro Fashion Revival. I love the berry tone in it but i also have

  Moxie
  Quick Sizle
  Heaux 
  Rebel 
  Narss Damned

  I love mattes, but do i really need this in a different formula, I love the versatility in Rebel


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 3, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> HELP!!! The fact the matte lipsticks arent sold out aremaking me second guess myself and want to go back fro Fashion Revival. I love the berry tone in it but i also have
> 
> Moxie
> Quick Sizle
> ...


  You already know you don't need this lippie; the difference in finish really isn't going to be that significant. We all struggle with buying near dupes over and over, but it's almost never warranted. You know you want to skip this, so I'll add my support to that decision.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> You already know you don't need this l) the _*difference in finish really isn't going to be that significant. *_We all struggle with buying near dupes over and over, but it's almost never warranted. You know you want to skip this, so I'll add my support to that decision.


  Yes, this is very true especially for my lips, that are super pigmented, that make all colors actually darker, i think i will hold off until i can swatch in store this sunday but lets be real i shouldnt temp myself and just let it go.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 3, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Yes, this is very true especially for my lips, that are super pigmented, that make all colors actually darker, i think i will hold off until i can swatch in store this sunday but lets be real i shouldnt temp myself and just let it go.


  also if you want matte you could try applying rebel, blotting, reaply and then add a touch of transulcent powder to de-shine it, might be worth a test run to see if that gives you a matt effect maybe ?

  I don't know if it would be work, but its worth a test run in my opinion!


----------



## Rainbunny (Oct 3, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> HELP!!! The fact the matte lipsticks arent sold out aremaking me second guess myself and want to go back fro Fashion Revival. I love the berry tone in it but i also have  Moxie Quick Sizle Heaux  Rebel  Narss Damned  I love mattes, but do i really need this in a different formula, I love the versatility in Rebel


  Yeah, it's just LE syndrome. If it was permanent and you picked it out at the store, you would be disappointed once you came home with the same colour you always pick out. Don't let Mac get to you with their scarcity techniques!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 3, 2014)

@shellygrrl @PixieDancer Thanks! Will do! I'll try and wait until all these holiday gift sets are out, though. Just saw the preview for some nice ones on a blog (Origins, for example - is that a popular brand in the US?). The products are way cheaper in a set. I just hate spending money on skin care because usually it takes so much time and money to find something that works for your skin and ugh.. Splurging on skin care is definitely not one of my favourite things to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Alysse011 Congrats, girl! 500$ is/are (?) a lot but hey you got that money back. Don't feel ashamed, just think that it is way better to feel embarassed for a few minutes at the register than to feel guilty about spending so much money on items that you won't use.

@Sandy072 Toss the polishes. If you haven't used them and hate the formula you probably won't use them in the future. It's just an excuse that we like to keep telling to ourselves in order to keep things because they are pretty or whatever but if we have to admit it some things are better be thrown away instead of rotting in the drawer or somewhere else.

  I just looked at the pictures for MAC's holiday collection and, oh my, does the packaging look gorgeous! The products not so much, though. Probably a skip. I just have to stay at home the day it's released because over here popular things are usually sold out within a day or two.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2014)

mauu said:


> Lately I've been trying to use a lot of bright, cheery pinks. I want to get as much use as possible out of them before I dig out my fall-appropriate muted reds. Really not feeling vampy lips yet, which I guess is helpful when it comes to resisting the new fall collections and launches. Anyone else feel the same way?


  I've worn dark lips in summer (as well as in colder months) and bright lips in winter (especially since I have roughly five to six months of winter to slog through). So yeah.  





Alysse011 said:


> I just had a very eye opening experience at the mall. I recently have been thinking of a rather large purchase I would like to make. It's something I would truly have for life and isn't perishable or trendy. So of course I am trying to save. This made me look around at some of the items I have purchased the past couple months and it was very telling.   I gathered up items I bought and just haven't used or foresee myself regretting in the future and went to the mall. Y'all, the returns totaled over $500. Can you believe that?! I was kind of embarrassed but it was also relieving and a little cathartic to get the money back on things I truly don't need or will expire/be out of style. Getting that money back was way more satisfying than buying the items in the first place.   I'm kind of embarrassed to admit to that amount, but oh well.


  It is a bit of an eye-opener, isn't it? But you live and learn. And you got your money back!  





jennifae said:


> Okay, I've never done a makeup challenge before, so I hope I'm doing this right.  I LOVE my lipsticks, and I have a LOT, so I started a 31-day lipstick challenge this month where I'll wear 2 similar lipstick shades a day. (Not at the same time! Haha!) I'll apply the 1st one in the morning and the 2nd one after lunch. At the end of each day, I have to decide whether to keep or toss one or both.  My only rules are:  1. No repeats of course.  2. Similar but not necessarily dupes.   Hopefully, this will help me in purging lipsticks I no longer want or need... and I get to wear 62 lipsticks in 31 days! I'll post an update at the end of the month to let you know how much I've kept and purged.


  If it's right for you, it's right for you. :nods:  





janette9687 said:


> HELP!!! The fact the matte lipsticks arent sold out aremaking me second guess myself and want to go back fro Fashion Revival. I love the berry tone in it but i also have  Moxie Quick Sizle Heaux  Rebel  Narss Damned  I love mattes, but do i really need this in a different formula, I love the versatility in Rebel


  RUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN! Don't do it.  Try the blot-and-powder technique Charlotte suggested.  





SleepingBeauty said:


> @shellygrrl @PixieDancer  Thanks! Will do! I'll try and wait until all these holiday gift sets are out, though. Just saw the preview for some nice ones on a blog (Origins, for example - is that a popular brand in the US?). The products are way cheaper in a set. I just hate spending money on skin care because usually it takes so much time and money to find something that works for your skin and ugh.. Splurging on skin care is definitely not one of my favourite things to do. hboy:


  Origins is sort of middling, I think. Like, it's more popular than loads of brands but not as hyped as others, if that makes sense?  I kind of hear you regarding skincare. That said, I will splurge on something if I've tried it and it works for me. (This is one reason why skincare samples are so helpful.)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

I need to be sent to the chair. I was bad. I bought 4 lipsticks and a lip liner from Matte Lip. Granted, I had planned it, but still... I picked up two Styled in Sepia, Living Legend, and Fashion Revival. I already have Rebel, but I love the color and hate the finish, so I'm probably going to get rid of Rebel.

  I'm also wanting at least one lipstick from Nasty Gal and Tribalist from the Holiday collection. Thankfully everything else is looking like a skip.

  Also, now that Stone lip pencil is being discontinued, I'm picking up a couple back ups. I had intended to whether it was d/c'd or not, but this is just making me do it sooner than I had planned.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 3, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> also if you want matte you could try applying rebel, blotting, reaply and then add a touch of transulcent powder to de-shine it, might be worth a test run to see if that gives you a matt effect maybe ?
> 
> I don't know if it would be work, but its worth a test run in my opinion!


  BRAVO idea!!! I actually used Nightmoth with Sin today and it kept me from going back for LL. There are always combos and tricks that can get a shade to pull more the way we want!


----------



## Sandy072 (Oct 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Awwww! You're a kitty angel!   Of course hun... we are all happy you're here!  The weather slowly got crappy this week here in the Midwest... so I went from Hibiscus on Wednesday to Mystical yesterday and Sin today! So I tend to go vamy as the weather gets crappy. So I guess I choose my lippie based on the color of the sky! HeeHee  Good job at the CCO... and use those drugstore products so it wasn't money poorly spent. The little bit here and there can add up quickly. Don't get too sucked into that trap. Those drugstore makeup companies sure know what they're doing with their pricing and B1G1 deals! They do them to bait us. I try to make lists of drugstore products I need (or want) and only get from the sales once my purchase is warranted. Those sales come around too often to fall for them all the time. And when I wait, I inevitably trim and cut it.  And I agree... chuck the polishes. Once they do (if ever) come back in fashion, you won't want to reach for them anyways cause they'll be all separated and even worse (formula-wise) than they are now. HTH  Oh gawd that's a hard core challenge! I applaud and support it 100%! I'd love to get weekly updates if you could!? That might help me get motivated to move out some more dupes and do some serious comparisons myself!! I love your ambition with this one! VERY motivating!!  Don't second guess. I was starting to do that with LL but slapped myself back to reality. The blot and powder trick is a great idea for your Rebel! Don't through anymore $ at MAC for that. Sometimes their are unique products, but most of the times they are just slight variations. Don't fall for the "LE" hype. You have great alternatives in that color family!!  BRAVO idea!!! I actually used Nightmoth with Sin today and it kept me from going back for LL. There are always combos and tricks that can get a shade to pull more the way we want!


  Thanks for the good advice .. You really are our low buy fairy godmother!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 3, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Thanks for the good advice .. You really are our low buy fairy godmother!


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I need to be sent to the chair. I was bad. I bought 4 lipsticks and a lip liner from Matte Lip. Granted, I had planned it, but still... I picked up two Styled in Sepia, Living Legend, and Fashion Revival. I already have Rebel, but I love the color and hate the finish, so I'm probably going to get rid of Rebel.
> 
> I'm sitting right beside you then.  I placed an order but then I cancelled it... I'm going to order from Nordies instead, hoping that earning some points AND cash back might make me feel a little less guilty about getting a few new lipsticks.  I really wanted to skip Matte Lip, but I just couldn't resist.  I've been looking forward to that collection in months, and I was actually more excited about it than RHPS which had a lot more hype.
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Pixie!  I'll try to post a weekly update.  I feel like I'm falling off the low-buy wagon, so I wanted to do a challenge that would help me shop my stash and purge unloved items.  To be honest, I wasn't even thinking of dupes at first.  I just wanted to pick two shades that are similar enough to compliment my makeup that day and not clash.  I'll definitely keep an eye out for dupes... or that could be my next challenge.  Find 30 dupes (in my stash) in 30 days (and purge)!  Hmmm... on second thought... I hope I don't have that many dupes in my stash!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2014)

FOTD...  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (under the eyes) * OCC Skin Conceal - mix of Y0 and Y1 (spot/pinpoint concealing). So much better! I also got to try a new brush for this: the Louise Young LY26. Love it for this purpose! * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (contour) * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (to set above contour; the two look amazing together!) * NYX Round Lipstick - Thalia


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 4, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> also if you want matte you could try applying rebel, blotting, reaply and then add a touch of transulcent powder to de-shine it, might be worth a test run to see if that gives you a matt effect maybe ?
> 
> I don't know if it would be work, but its worth a test run in my opinion!
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much ladies for all the voice of reasoning, i've decided to skip it, I truly dont need anymore lippies and the point is to go down to what i think will be an ideal stash... i cant wait to go back home from this hell hole (its so hot here) and get to destashing to what my loves are going to be.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 4, 2014)

B2MAC for three lipsticks last night -- Hue, Please Me and Shy Girl and I STILL have 42 pieces left.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 4, 2014)

lyseD said:


> B2MAC for three lipsticks last night -- Hue, Please Me and Shy Girl and I STILL have 42 pieces left.


you still have 42 items to b2mac???? that's awesome.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 4, 2014)

lyseD said:


> B2MAC for three lipsticks last night -- Hue, Please Me and Shy Girl and I STILL have 42 pieces left.
> 
> you still have 42 items to b2mac???? that's awesome.


It is but I don't have a MAC store near me so I can only get lipsticks and I am running out of ideas. A few shadows and glosses would be nice.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 4, 2014)

lyseD said:


> B2MAC for three lipsticks last night -- Hue, Please Me and Shy Girl and I STILL have 42 pieces left.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


>


  Heehee emoji'd like a true makeup addict!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Heehee emoji'd like a true makeup addict!


  Yep! Haha I just pictured rolling into MAC with enough empties for 7 items.. my eyes went glazed over for a second there. I usually only get enough for 3-4 before I take them in. My store only lets me do 3 sets at a time though (not sure if it's the same everywhere) so that wouldn't happen.. but it's nice to dream.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yep! Haha I just pictured rolling into MAC with enough empties for 7 items.. my eyes went glazed over for a second there. I usually only get enough for 3-4 before I take them in. My store only lets me do 3 sets at a time though (not sure if it's the same everywhere) so that wouldn't happen.. but it's nice to dream.


  Oh, I know that eyes glazed over feeling! LOL
  I think ours has a limit too... it's either 3 or 4 at a time.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2014)

I have actually been enjoying giving away so much stuff and being more careful (for the most part) with my recent makeup purchases.  I am, however, little concerned about the upcoming holiday season. I want some items but I don’t want to be seduced by any holiday collections that pop up.  I've gone over my list and made sacrifices elsewhere for it but I don’t want to do that next year because I have stuff to get for the new house. Aye.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 4, 2014)

lyseD said:


> It is but I don't have a MAC store near me so I can only get lipsticks and I am running out of ideas. A few shadows and glosses would be nice.


  It would be nice if B2M online wasn’t limited to lippies; I agree.  It’d also be nice if the selection of what you can mail back wasn’t so limited. (Anything in glass, metal, or plastic packaging is eligible, but not everything in said packaging is listed in the dropdown menus on the B2M page. Which is absolutely ridiculous, IMO.)


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh, I know that eyes glazed over feeling! LOL
> I think ours has a limit too... it's either 3 or 4 at a time.


  Haha don't we all!

  I've been mostly "window shopping" lately.. I kind of just go through new releases and try to visualize owning all the things I'm interested in. Then I imagine still owning them a year later and I ask myself if I'll still love them as much. Usually the answer is no.. Plus by the time I'm done looking over everything I feel so overwhelmed that it's a relief coming back to reality and realizing I didn't actually buy anything! It's a weird feeling, but I'm gradually training myself to appreciate things without needing to OWN them.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Haha don't we all!  I've been mostly "window shopping" lately.. I kind of just go through new releases and try to visualize owning all the things I'm interested in. Then I imagine still owning them a year later and I ask myself if I'll still love them as much. Usually the answer is no.. Plus by the time I'm done looking over everything I feel so overwhelmed that it's a relief coming back to reality and realizing I didn't actually buy anything! It's a weird feeling, but I'm gradually training myself to appreciate things without needing to OWN them.


  I totally get that haha. It's like when I tried out orange lipsticks last year and realized that just because they looked great on other people didn't mean I should wear them. It was definite clown on this face.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Haha don't we all!
> 
> I've been mostly "window shopping" lately.. I kind of just go through new releases and try to visualize owning all the things I'm interested in. Then I imagine still owning them a year later and I ask myself if I'll still love them as much. Usually the answer is no.. Plus by the time I'm done looking over everything I feel so overwhelmed that it's a relief coming back to reality and realizing I didn't actually buy anything! It's a weird feeling, but I'm gradually training myself to appreciate things without needing to OWN them.
> "Appreciating things without needing to own them!" GREAT advice and perspective!!
> ...


  That's awesome you have made that evaluation. Sometimes little things like that can translate into lots of money saved instead of wasted! Purging my stash has taught me some lessons like this as well! Like... I DON'T need one more red/orange lipstick! I adore the shade, but I don't need every slight variation they release!! Money saved in 2 recent collection releases with that discovery (Pedro and RHPS!)!! Plus I found that I LOVE Lady Danger, and despite all the other red/oranges that I have and enjoy... she's my most used. So I let go of all the LE BU's I had of those other colors. How could I keep them when LD is perm and a staple for me now!? I love self discovery that saves me $$$$! Thanks for pointing out this important step @Alysse011!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been a bad bad girl :X I have curbed some impulses but I have caved on the matte lippies. And KIKO is like my kriptonite! Seriously! I have not been able to resist some cream shadows that they have released that remind me of the chanel ones >.< And some jumbo shadows, and some Make Up Store lip liners...

  So here I am, trying once more to be strong in the upcoming collection madness!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 4, 2014)

tirurit said:


> I've been a bad bad girl :X I have curbed some impulses but I have caved on the matte lippies. And KIKO is like my kriptonite! Seriously! I have not been able to resist some cream shadows that they have released that remind me of the chanel ones >.< And some jumbo shadows, and some Make Up Store lip liners...
> 
> So here I am, trying once more to be strong in the upcoming collection madness!


  We aren't like a scorned lover here... we will ALWAYS take you back! HeeHee

  Just let us know if you need any specific advice. We are here to support your goals!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey! I'm not sure when this happened, but how did I become a Specktra "DEAN"?? @shellygrrl do you know? Does it have something to do with Post Count like the other levels?
  I feel so special! HeeHee wink (I need to get my tight bun and ruler out now!)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> We feel your pain! Just think about what you already own. And also remember all that stuff you just gave away! Those could both be useful bits of info in helping you move forward in making any decisions on future purchases. *What do you have that you love? You don't need dupes if you already LOVE something you have, right!? What didn't work that you parted with? You don't need to repeat that mistake again, right!? *Try to look for clues like this. @Alysse011 gave a great example about her with Orange lipsticks... that's great info to know about your style and what works for you. Try to think of those points when making any holiday lists. And PLEASE remember that *just because it is a good value doesn't mean it will be a good value for you personally*!
> We want to help keep you on the right path so you can have all those new home goodies you'll be desiring after the New Year with no regrets!! *You can do it sweetie!!*
> 
> I have never B2M online cause of the confusion! You think they'd make it easier. But I guess I just try to be happy they have the program at all, but sometimes it's like pulling teeth. Imagine MAC making things confusing!? LOL
> ...


  Hi @PixieDancer






  I am usually very adamant against (consciously) buying something in a shade I already have. I take special care with red lipsticks.

  However, the mistake I keep making is usually related to nude lipsticks; I'm always trying to find the "right one" and it's usually either just so-so or a downright disappointment! 

  So, I hope I can decide to make do with what I have (and I am lucky to be able to have some very nice things) and stop looking for this dream nude.

  I have already decided that I don't need another blush at all ever in life (even if I do like the idea of a plum blush, I don't need one, I will make my Milani Berry Amore work lol)

  I have made sure to give away lots of things that I have never used or were sitting unused or underused.

  I have curated my eyeshadow stash so that I don't feel the need for another eyeshadow palette at all.

  I want to try to skip LE collections because sometimes the timing is all wrong and you're compelled to get these things now or they'll be "lost" forever. I want to be able to get these things in the right timing for me, not because they are only available now.
  And I am not stressing out about missing anything at all.

  I also have to be careful with sales because they might encourage you to get things that you may not have even really wanted to get just because you think you are getting a good deal. Just because I may be able to afford something I don't necessarily *have *to get it.

  I am also trying to take care to learn what works with my skin tone and try not to waste money on unflattering items. I hate being wasteful.

*So much more to learn and be aware of.*



*"Appreciating things without needing to own them!"* 
  This, so much @veronikawithak.
  I do have *compulsive *feelings sometimes that are *hard *to override.  
  A recent example: skipping RHPS was a big deal for me, because I loved the packaging so much even though I didn't care for the actual products. I'll just save a pic to remember the packaging by.



  There are some things I'm quite happy with eg the NARS Audacious lipsticks (though they were totally unexpected/unplanned!).

  And I am glad to be able to share pictures and swatches here so I can help in some small way, and because I appreciate all the helpful information and swatches I have gotten.

  There are a few things I regret getting eg Charlotte Tilbury's Hepburn Honey.

  But, did I *need *any of those things? Apart from skincare-related items, no. I have some conflicting feelings here... 

  There are a few more things I *want*, though, some things I want to try out, and some things I *need *for my skin, as I've been under so much stress and have been having quite a breakout.

  Skincare is serious. Makeup should be fun and I want to ensure it stays that way. Enjoyable and guilt-free.

  Food for thought!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Skincare is serious. Makeup should be fun and I want to ensure it stays that way. Enjoyable and guilt-free.*  Yeah! I like this a lot! Everyone should be able to pull out their products and look forward to using them, not feel guilty over buying the products in the first place.   I need to do some kind of makeup challenge like y'all, but I just don't know what I want to do yet.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> *Skincare is serious. Makeup should be fun and I want to ensure it stays that way. Enjoyable and guilt-free.*  Yeah! I like this a lot! Everyone should be able to pull out their products and look forward to using them, not feel guilty over buying the products in the first place.   I need to do some kind of makeup challenge like y'all, but I just don't know what I want to do yet.


   I hope you find one that piques your interest


----------



## tirurit (Oct 4, 2014)

You ladies got me thinking about things I had invested money on and are dead weight. 

  Remember the face and body fall 2012 collection? I got three of the pro sculpting creams and if they have been used three times it might be a miracle! They totally do not work for me: greasy! I am going to ditch those

  And I too need to start enjoying my make up! I did not buy it to sit pretty and be admired. So what if some of them are LE, they deserve some love too! I need to cycle through what I already have and get rid of cheap dupes that I got fearing the day that that coveted LE item was finished. The industry is constantly throwing new and better things at us, so I am refusing to cling to past ones. Let new things come!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2014)

tirurit said:


> You ladies got me thinking about things I had invested money on and are dead weight.   Remember the face and body fall 2012 collection? I got three of the pro sculpting creams and if they have been used three times it might be a miracle! They totally do not work for me: greasy! I am going to ditch those  And I too need to start enjoying my make up! I did not buy it to sit pretty and be admired. So what if some of them are LE, they deserve some love too! I need to cycle through what I already have and get rid of cheap dupes that I got fearing the day that that coveted LE item was finished. The industry is constantly throwing new and better things at us, so I am refusing to cling to past ones. Let new things come!


  :-D


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they are such loves. My old girl has been with me for 17 years now. I have a little boy cat who is 4, and now the stray. He started coming around last winter for food. It took 9 months to get him to let me touch him. Now he LOVES being petted, purrs, rubs against my legs... He's come so far! The only problem is he's not fixed and can be aggressive toward the other cats. I'm hoping getting neutered will help so he can come inside this winter.
> ...


  Good advice!  I love colors like LL but how many can you use?  I bought LK from A Novel Romance, I have Sin, too (had it long before RHPS).  And then there's Instigator, which is similar.  For as often as I wear those dark colors I know that's plenty.  Now if I could apply that logic to the more common shades.  It's so easy to keep buying the pinks, nudes, and berry reds, because I know I'll wear those a lot.  But there still is a limit to how many you can wear.  You guys just helped me figure out one of my weak spots!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 5, 2014)

FOTD... * Maybelline Fit Me Foundation - #110 + MAC Face & Body - White * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * MAC Eyeshadows - Copperplate and Smut (brows) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Barcelona Beach * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil - Bold Brown * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * NYX Slim Line Lip Pencil - Plum * Victoria's Secret Perfect Lipstick - Stiletto


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 5, 2014)

tirurit said:


> You ladies got me thinking about things I had invested money on and are dead weight.   Remember the face and body fall 2012 collection? I got three of the pro sculpting creams and if they have been used three times it might be a miracle! They totally do not work for me: greasy! I am going to ditch those  And I too need to start enjoying my make up! I did not buy it to sit pretty and be admired. So what if some of them are LE, they deserve some love too! I need to cycle through what I already have and get rid of cheap dupes that I got fearing the day that that coveted LE item was finished. The industry is constantly throwing new and better things at us, so I am refusing to cling to past ones. Let new things come!


  All of this is SO true!! If we want to keep indulging in new LE collections we can't hoard everything... Or else we end up w the same practically unused product over & over! That's why I know I need to relax. Or else there will come a time QUICKLY that I won't be able to justify even 1 lippie!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 5, 2014)

Checking in. It's been 17 days since my last makeup purchase (sounds like confessional or addiction group meetings.. and well it kind of is). Trying another month of very minimal spending to make up for over-indulgence at points this year. The first week went really well.. right on track and very happy with myself!  I have a planned shopping trip with one of my friends this weekend and so I want to lay out my strategy in advance. She's not into makeup so that won't be a temptation fortunately. Here's what I need to focus on: 1. I don't need to buy any clothes whatsoever. Period! No exceptions, no excuses. 2. I basically don't need anything! I honestly can't think of a single thing that I should be buying. 3. I want to test myself to see if I can go shopping and enjoy my time with a friend and not buy for myself. If not, that's something that I need to work on.  Exceptions will be food or other consumables, and possibly a shampoo and conditioner if I see one I'm interested in. I'm just finishing the last of my current bottles and then I have 2 travel sets to get through. So if I don't find something I'll be okay for a little while.  On that note, does anyone have a more natural shampoo/conditioner they love? Minimal ingredients, good for fine straight hair, doesn't make your hair oily right away.. bonus points if it does the dishes and/or laundry for you. I know I have unrealistic standards but a girl can dream..


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 5, 2014)

Well I ended up impulse buying 2 lipstick from rhps today. Although I'm pretty proud that I was able to skip everything else because I really wanted that blush and pigment.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey veronikawithak, started using new shampoo and conditioner and i am really liking them. At work now so i cant give you the name and i dont know if they sell them abroad.  On the other hand i ve really been enjoying oils lately. I am using orofluido now and i like how it leaves my hair and the ambery scent


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 6, 2014)

My sephora order arrived to the UK in 4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





only problem it arrived while I am at work so I have to wait till later to open it!

  Very excited to see my new goodies, it did however make me think over the weekend about unloved things in my stash, last holiday I got the NARS one night stand palette, its sitting unloved BNIB still....I also picked up the narsisst palette again its sitting unloved in its box, thinking that maybe as I haven't been remotely tempted to use them that I should sell them on..... any thoughts from you ladies much appreciated !


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 6, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> My sephora order arrived to the UK in 4 days :yahoo: only problem it arrived while I am at work so I have to wait till later to open it!  Very excited to see my new goodies, it did however make me think over the weekend about unloved things in my stash, last holiday I got the NARS one night stand palette, its sitting unloved BNIB still....I also picked up the narsisst palette again its sitting unloved in its box, thinking that maybe as I haven't been remotely tempted to use them that I should sell them on..... any thoughts from you ladies much appreciated !


  I haven't had much luck selling things here, but maybe mine aren't popular enough.  I'd check E Bay and Amazon and see if others are selling those palettes and what they're getting for them. I search for only Sold items that are the same as mine.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 6, 2014)

I only want one thing from the holiday collection-Tribalist. I'm tempted to just skip it and pass up on another collection. I'm going to unsubscribe and leave it to fate. I did my damage with the Matte Lip Collection, and I think I may skip Kinky Boots as well. I probably have a dupe for that color, too. Skipping is getting easier. I have too much crap. :/


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> *Skipping is getting easier. I have too much crap. :/*








Not a truer word has been spoken my dear. I pulled out two bins of clothing from my hall closet to go through.. some winter stuff and some things that are just too small still. I'm gradually losing the weight so I'm going to keep it for a little while longer. Kind of culling through everything in my life again right now.. I always thought I was good about getting rid of things but I'm still overwhelmed. Been gradually putting things on Kijiji but nobody wants to pay even 50% for items that are like new.. but even if I sell some things for $5 that's $5 back in my pocket instead of something sitting around that I'm not using. Better to let go and reabsorb even a small fraction of the cost.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Not a truer word has been spoken my dear. I pulled out two bins of clothing from my hall closet to go through.. some winter stuff and some things that are just too small still. I'm gradually losing the weight so I'm going to keep it for a little while longer. Kind of culling through everything in my life again right now.. I always thought I was good about getting rid of things but I'm still overwhelmed. Been gradually putting things on Kijiji but nobody wants to pay even 50% for items that are like new.. but even if I sell some things for $5 that's $5 back in my pocket instead of something sitting around that I'm not using. Better to let go and reabsorb even a small fraction of the cost.


  I filled three garbage bags of clothing last week from my closet and am going to get through my drawers this week. Even if I get back to my smallest size, the reality is that I wouldn't wear many of these items now anyway. So why keep them?


----------



## lyseD (Oct 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Not a truer word has been spoken my dear. I pulled out two bins of clothing from my hall closet to go through.. some winter stuff and some things that are just too small still. I'm gradually losing the weight so I'm going to keep it for a little while longer. Kind of culling through everything in my life again right now.. I always thought I was good about getting rid of things but I'm still overwhelmed. Been gradually putting things on Kijiji but nobody wants to pay even 50% for items that are like new.. but even if I sell some things for $5 that's $5 back in my pocket instead of something sitting around that I'm not using. Better to let go and reabsorb even a small fraction of the cost.
> 
> I filled three garbage bags of clothing last week from my closet and am going to get through my drawers this week. Even if I get back to my smallest size, the reality is that I wouldn't wear many of these items now anyway. So why keep them?


The Guerlain meteorites are GORGEOUS. I don't blame you if you can't skip them.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 6, 2014)

lyseD said:


> The Guerlain meteorites are GORGEOUS. I don't blame you if you can't skip them.


  They're all that's on my holiday collections list (easy to say when I already got Gravitas, the Tarte Lipsurgence set and two liner sets) and they won't cost me a dime, but that's not really the point. I have setting powders but I've never really used this kind of product. I know that one set of pearls would last for years and that these are precisely the right undertones, but do I _really_ need to add another step to my makeup?!

  They're already getting pulled for me so the odds of me stepping back are pretty darned small. I just better freaking _adore_ them.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *On that note, does anyone have a more natural shampoo/conditioner they love? Minimal ingredients, good for fine straight hair, doesn't make your hair oily right away*.. bonus points if it does the dishes and/or laundry for you. I know I have unrealistic standards but a girl can dream..


  Well, I have a holy grail shampoo that fits that description, but it's a german drugstore brand, so it's probably not of much help to you :-/ It's the Ultra Sensitve shampoo from alverde - natural, oragnic, unsented and doesn't even contain alcohol. Makes my fine hair soft, shiny and fluffy and is the most gentle shampoo I've ever come across. No itchy scalp, which is what most shampoos give me. If they ever d/c it, I'm screwed. Just like the showergel from that range.
  Pretty much all other natural shampoos I know of contain alcohol which I find exremely drying, so no alternatives there.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 6, 2014)

Was just playing with jet couture pressed pigment. I had been eyeing the pressed pigments for the holiday collection. Thank god I did! I had forgotten what a hot mess they are! All over the place

  I think I just dodged a bullet ;P


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Was just playing with jet couture pressed pigment. I had been eyeing the pressed pigments for the holiday collection. Thank god I did! I had forgotten what a hot mess they are! All over the place  I think I just dodged a bullet ;P


  Money saved!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 6, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Was just playing with jet couture pressed pigment. I had been eyeing the pressed pigments for the holiday collection. Thank god I did! I had forgotten what a hot mess they are! All over the place
> 
> I think I just dodged a bullet ;P


  This is NOT to make you buy more PP... I will disclaimer with that! LOL
  However, I have fallen in love with my PP's since figuring out to use them. First off, they aren't a stand alone product for me. I apply my regular shadows and use these as enhancers. For example, I would do a dark purple/plum smokey eye and use Jet Couture layered on top with some Too Faced Glitter Glue to ahere it. That obviously require more steps and added work, but for the right occassion, they really amp up a night-out look and give it some extra pizzazz! I also have to be very specific about what I use to apply them. The 242 brush or the spongey MAC silicon applicators work best. (linked below for reference)
  Again, this is NOT to make you buy more. Especially if they aren't practical for you. But rather a few helpful hints on how to make the one(s) you already own useful.

  http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/136/22079/Products/Accessories/Applicators/Eye-Applicator/index.tmpl


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Checking in. It's been 17 days since my last makeup purchase (sounds like confessional or addiction group meetings.. and well it kind of is). Trying another month of very minimal spending to make up for over-indulgence at points this year. The first week went really well.. right on track and very happy with myself!  I have a planned shopping trip with one of my friends this weekend and so I want to lay out my strategy in advance. She's not into makeup so that won't be a temptation fortunately. Here's what I need to focus on: 1. I don't need to buy any clothes whatsoever. Period! No exceptions, no excuses. 2. I basically don't need anything! I honestly can't think of a single thing that I should be buying. 3. I want to test myself to see if I can go shopping and enjoy my time with a friend and not buy for myself. If not, that's something that I need to work on.  Exceptions will be food or other consumables, and possibly a shampoo and conditioner if I see one I'm interested in. I'm just finishing the last of my current bottles and then I have 2 travel sets to get through. So if I don't find something I'll be okay for a little while.  On that note, does anyone have a more natural shampoo/conditioner they love? Minimal ingredients, good for fine straight hair, doesn't make your hair oily right away.. bonus points if it does the dishes and/or laundry for you. I know I have unrealistic standards but a girl can dream..


  I've been using lush shampoo bars and they're insanely good!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tips on how to make the one I have work!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 6, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've been using lush shampoo bars and they're insanely good!


  I remember not liking the one I tried a few years ago.. but I don't remember why! I might give those another shot or try a shampoo bar from a different brand. Do you have a favorite one? Thanks!  





PixieDancer said:


> I swear by WEN. I know it's all over those infomercials now, but I've been using WEN since a long time before those started airing. I think they even sell it at Sephora now. If you can get over the idea that a shampoo needs to lather to be effective, you will LOVE it! HTH  PS It doesn't do the dishes or laundry. If you find one that does, please share! LOL


  Okay I've been meaning to try WEN but have heard mixed reviews!! I definitely will now. I saw that there was a travel set on Sephora so I'll have to check that out next month during the sale. I should have enough left from my travel sizes to stretch until then. Sometimes I'll use a deep conditioner all over my hair in between washes if I'm going to yoga.. I love the Sea Mineral Moisture one by Organix so using something that doesn't lather would be totally fine for me. I think I prefer it actually since it wouldn't strip my hair as much. Since I've been using the shampoo/conditioner I'm using now my hair gets so oily after the first day.. after I worked up to being able to go a couple days between washes too. Ugh.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 6, 2014)

Turns out MAC's holiday collection is a full skip for me, too. The one pressed piggie I was eying was not what I was hoping it would be. Money saved.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 6, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Turns out MAC's holiday collection is a full skip for me, too. The one pressed piggie I was eying was not what I was hoping it would be. Money saved.


  Yay!! Doesn't that feel awesome? I took off the two items that were on my maybes list as well and I'm back down to just Rebel.  I also decided that I'll be skipping the Buxom lipgloss sets this year. I can always get one next year. It's not like they'll stop making them. I'm working on finishing the lipglosses I already have.. I bought 7 full size ones this year and I still have 4/12 minis from my Bite set left as well as probably 5 more minis I got as freebies or in other sets. That's basically ten lipglosses and it's surely enough to last me until the next sale! I've been working on using up the same one for a few weeks now and I'm just barely halfway.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I also decided that I'll be skipping the Buxom lipgloss sets this year. I can always get one next year. It's not like they'll stop making them. I'm working on finishing the lipglosses I already have.. I bought 7 full size ones this year and I still have 4/12 minis from my Bite set left as well as probably 5 more minis I got as freebies or in other sets. That's basically ten lipglosses and it's surely enough to last me until the next sale! I've been working on using up the same one for a few weeks now and I'm just barely halfway.


  Good call. I bought two of MAC's CSG sets last year; my little daughter got the Dazzleglasses and I kept the CSGs. One is finished, one halfway done and I just opened two others this past week. I still have two in the fridge. I focused on finishing my 2012 shades this year. I was tempted to order another nude set in the coming launch, but the reality is that I now have five CSGs open, four of which are all but new. This is the time of year when I really start to reach for them, but it will take me months to get through these. I always get at least one set, but I'm going to skip this year. I can always replace one or two if I run out before next October, but it's not likely.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2014)

I've  missed the sound reason in this thread.  I need to stay in here during the upcoming holiday sales/sets!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I only want one thing from the holiday collection-Tribalist. I'm tempted to just skip it and pass up on another collection. I'm going to unsubscribe and leave it to fate. I did my damage with the Matte Lip Collection, and I think I may skip Kinky Boots as well. I probably have a dupe for that color, too. Skipping is getting easier. I have too much crap. :/


  You're too funny! I know what you mean.  I'm not very excited about anything in the Holiday collection, either.  There's really nothing I'm excited about from MAC other than the Ultimate collection, if it ever comes out.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > Checking in. It's been 17 days since my last makeup purchase (sounds like confessional or addiction group meetings.. and well it kind of is). Trying another month of very minimal spending to make up for over-indulgence at points this year. The first week went really well.. right on track and very happy with myself!   I have a planned shopping trip with one of my friends this weekend and so I want to lay out my strategy in advance. She's not into makeup so that won't be a temptation fortunately. Here's what I need to focus on: 1. I don't need to buy any clothes whatsoever. Period! No exceptions, no excuses. 2. I basically don't need anything! I honestly can't think of a single thing that I should be buying. 3. I want to test myself to see if I can go shopping and enjoy my time with a friend and not buy for myself. If not, that's something that I need to work on.   Exceptions will be food or other consumables, and possibly a shampoo and conditioner if I see one I'm interested in. I'm just finishing the last of my current bottles and then I have 2 travel sets to get through. So if I don't find something I'll be okay for a little while.   On that note, does anyone have a more natural shampoo/conditioner they love? Minimal ingredients, good for fine straight hair, doesn't make your hair oily right away.. bonus points if it does the dishes and/or laundry for you. I know I have unrealistic standards but a girl can dream..
> ...


  Thanks, Pixie!  I love my Pressed Pigments.  The light ones don't show up well by themselves, but the darker ones do.  It's also good to know about Wen, as I've thought about trying it.  I love Cristalliste shampoo from Kerastase, which doesn't lather, either, but the conditioner doesn't work well.   Does anyone have a recommendation for a good leave-in conditioner?


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 6, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Good call. I bought two of MAC's CSG sets last year; my little daughter got the Dazzleglasses and I kept the CSGs. One is finished, one halfway done and I just opened two others this past week. I still have two in the fridge. I focused on finishing my 2012 shades this year. I was tempted to order another nude set in the coming launch, but the reality is that I now have five CSGs open, four of which are all but new. This is the time of year when I really start to reach for them, but it will take me months to get through these. I always get at least one set, but I'm going to skip this year. I can always replace one or two if I run out before next October, but it's not likely.


  Exactly.. there will always be more lipglosses to buy. I've finished the equivalent of about 4 full sized ones this year without much effort so I think I'll be just finishing those I currently have by the end of next year. Plus it's likely that there will be at least one I want during the year's collections.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 6, 2014)

@veronikawithak I think that's s very responsible decision to come to. Why buy even more lipgloss when you already have a few tubes in rotation? Plus, it will make the purchase of next year's set more exciting.   I'm with everyone on skipping these holiday collections. I'm not a big MAC or NARS girl, so those aren't terribly difficult for me. I do love Chanel, and I have been mega tempted by the highlighter, but I'm resisting. I just feel like these products seriously look the same applies. I already love my Kevyn Aucoin Candlelight and doubt even I would be able to tell the difference once on my skin. I thought about using a Nordstrom note to take the sting out of buying it, but I'm going to use that on a pair of jeans instead I think.   I'm also going to try to just purchase skincare during the VIB sale next month. I was thinking of picking up NARS dragon girl, but I'm slowly deciding against it.   I think a big success for me the latter half of the year has been staying out of the hype. That's what got me last year and the first half of this year. If that hourglass blush palette would have come out 4 months ago, I would have jumped all over it. But you ladies are right about being able to appreciate something without owning it. It's a lovely palette, but that doesn't mean I should buy it. Same with the mega palette. I don't even like lorac eyeshadows, but since everyone else was going crazy I would have too. I'm glad we have all been able to note progress throughout the year!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Checking in. It's been 17 days since my last makeup purchase (sounds like confessional or addiction group meetings.. and well it kind of is). Trying another month of very minimal spending to make up for over-indulgence at points this year. The first week went really well.. right on track and very happy with myself!  I have a planned shopping trip with one of my friends this weekend and so I want to lay out my strategy in advance. She's not into makeup so that won't be a temptation fortunately. Here's what I need to focus on: 1. I don't need to buy any clothes whatsoever. Period! No exceptions, no excuses. 2. I basically don't need anything! I honestly can't think of a single thing that I should be buying. 3. I want to test myself to see if I can go shopping and enjoy my time with a friend and not buy for myself. If not, that's something that I need to work on.  Exceptions will be food or other consumables, and possibly a shampoo and conditioner if I see one I'm interested in. I'm just finishing the last of my current bottles and then I have 2 travel sets to get through. So if I don't find something I'll be okay for a little while.  On that note, does anyone have a more natural shampoo/conditioner they love? Minimal ingredients, good for fine straight hair, doesn't make your hair oily right away.. bonus points if it does the dishes and/or laundry for you. I know I have unrealistic standards but a girl can dream..


  You can definitely do this! And you'll feel so great knowing that you had a good time because of the experience itself/the time spent with a good friend and not because you had to spend money. Good luck finding a new shampoo!


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 6, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Turns out MAC's holiday collection is a full skip for me, too. The one pressed piggie I was eying was not what I was hoping it would be. Money saved.


  I had the same feeling, I was underwhelmed with the collection, as far as the packaging this is a lot like a repeat of the 2007 Holiday one, I liked the sound of two of the pressed pigment but i decided to not deal with the mess of appling and focus on what i have now. Ony think i will get is the Pink pigment set because i want 3 of the colors in there  already.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I remember not liking the one I tried a few years ago.. but I don't remember why! I might give those another shot or try a shampoo bar from a different brand. Do you have a favorite one? Thanks! Okay I've been meaning to try WEN but have heard mixed reviews!! I definitely will now. I saw that there was a travel set on Sephora so I'll have to check that out next month during the sale. I should have enough left from my travel sizes to stretch until then. Sometimes I'll use a deep conditioner all over my hair in between washes if I'm going to yoga.. I love the Sea Mineral Moisture one by Organix so using something that doesn't lather would be totally fine for me. I think I prefer it actually since it wouldn't strip my hair as much. Since I've been using the shampoo/conditioner I'm using now my hair gets so oily after the first day.. after I worked up to being able to go a couple days between washes too. Ugh.


  I initially went into lush and was like argh help my hair is so greasy! So they suggested the purple one called jumping juniper, which is citrusy. After a month my greasy hair was banished so I moved onto a yellow one called godiva which is just gorgeous and contains jasmine  that one's conditioning too so I don't need to use a seperate conditioner. Im going to work my way through the different types but apparently they have six new ones launching soon too. The value is incredible it's worth mentioning, i still have the first bar I bought at the end of July!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Hullo   Just checking in and trying to convince myself I don't need the LORAC palette.  My palette challenge is going well. Saturday I used a bunch of singles and duos to create a look and right now I'm playing around with the Naturally Pretty palette. That palette is a bit hard to work with I'm noticing, the colors can become muddy if you're not careful. Next I think I'm going to use my Brooke palette. Its nice because I'm really using what I have and I think what I don't use or don't really like, I'm going to give away. I'm due for a makeup clean out anyway. :haha:  Hope you all are doing well


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hullo   Just checking in and trying to convince myself I don't need the LORAC palette.  My palette challenge is going well. Saturday I used a bunch of singles and duos to create a look and right now I'm playing around with the Naturally Pretty palette. That palette is a bit hard to work with I'm noticing, the colors can become muddy if you're not careful. Next I think I'm going to use my Brooke palette. Its nice because I'm really using what I have and I think what I don't use or don't really like, I'm going to give away. I'm due for a makeup clean out anyway. :haha:  Hope you all are doing well


  You know you don't need it! You just want it. I feel like if you're not feeling like you absolutely have to have it and are already going back and forth, don't get it. There will be plenty of releases you'll be chomping at the bit for - best to save your money for those.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 7, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> You know you don't need it! You just want it. I feel like if you're not feeling like you absolutely have to have it and are already going back and forth, don't get it. There will be plenty of releases you'll be chomping at the bit for - best to save your money for those.


  I agree - I think it was Pixie who said earlier that you're never going to be more excited about the item than you are at the time you order it. We have enough trouble resisting the items that are compelling, why add to it?


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> The swatches for the LORAC palette are nice, but my first impression was that _*Ihave dupes for virtually all of it*_. If you have a lot of palettes, you may be the same.
> 
> I agree - I think it was Pixie who said earlier that you're never going to be more excited about the item than you are at the time you order it. We have enough trouble resisting the items that are compelling, why add to it?


  This is so true, I think the only thing people try to justify it is that its all in one palette and its pretty to look at, because lets be real, you can easily grab your singles and put them in a zpalette and have the same palette, the colors are nothing spectacular, and really as makeup junkies we have already mastered the art of packing and traveling with makeup. ;-)


----------



## MissTania (Oct 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I swear by WEN. I know it's all over those infomercials now, but I've been using WEN since a long time before those started airing. I think they even sell it at Sephora now. If you can get over the idea that a shampoo needs to lather to be effective, you will LOVE it! HTH
> 
> PS It doesn't do the dishes or laundry. If you find one that does, please share! LOL


  Just wondering, do you switch it up or solely use WEN? I use alot of brands and am finishing up alot of products atm, I like the idea of just using one and WEN intrigues me. Also, do you find it can remove/thoroughly cleanse out styling products and treatment oils?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> The swatches for the LORAC palette are nice, but my first impression was that I have dupes for virtually all of it. If you have a lot of palettes, you may be the same.  I agree - I think it was Pixie who said earlier that you're never going to be more excited about the item than you are at the time you order it. We have enough trouble resisting the items that are compelling, why add to it?





Alysse011 said:


> You know you don't need it! You just want it. I feel like if you're not feeling like you absolutely have to have it and are already going back and forth, don't get it. There will be plenty of releases you'll be chomping at the bit for - best to save your money for those.


  You guys are 100% right. Thanks :hug: I think I fall so easily for palettes because who doesn't love all the colors neatly lined up and all wrapped together in a cite and slim palette. It's attractive to my OCD. But I don't need it. I'd rather buy something like a book or put it towards a Christmas gift for Christmas.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 7, 2014)

At this stage, I'm on board the Mac Holiday Skipping Express.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's a relief, frankly! I have ordered a few from the Matte collection, and I think it will be my last substantial haul for the year.

  There are a few items I will have my eye on, eg. the Dior Holiday pink highlighter and Chanel Caresse blush, but this should be it.

  I keep going through my MAC lippie stash, and I just rediscovered Haute Altitude Lipstick. I dismissed it after pairing it with a lipliner that did not flatter it.

  Just tried it on with a better liner, and it's gorgeous. I have back ups of it, which might actually come in handy!

  I love finding gems in my stash!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 7, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> This is how  I feel about the highlighter as well, if its any similar to KA candlelight I dont need it, thats how i have decided to not get, I really dont need another highlighter whatsoever, i have 5 plus 1 msf, and 3 EDSF
> 
> I completely agree - why do we have all these? There's almost no difference on the skin. I could go down to 3-4 and still have more than I need. This is what I'm left with AFTER getting rid of several MSF:
> 
> ...


  I just did another re-org of my stash over the weekend and it really drove home that I can't imagine a palette being launched that I _could_ justify buying. I have room in my MAC palettes for a few individual pans so I'll save them for individual LE shades I just have to have. As it is, I barely get through 3/4 of the shades I already own and love in a month. Why would I add _more_?

  I should feel good about having everything (and more) that I could possibly need for _years, _but obviously I find choosing new items fun or I wouldn't have done it so often. I need to transfer the pleasure I get from a new item to creating a new look from what I have. I've been trying to do that for the last couple of months, but I still succumbed to Gravitas. I'm not sorry, but I can't let myself do it anymore. I have 10 palettes with 10-15 shades, a couple of quads and duos and a very few individual shades. I could hand off my two very carefully selected Inglot 10 pans and never even miss them; so what made me think I should get them? I've bought a couple of palettes because I adored a shade or maybe two (LM Artist Palette, KVD Monarch); I'd have been better off buying a single shade if I loved it that much because I had dupes for most of the rest of the palette. I'm not a MUA; no individual person needs this much.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 7, 2014)

MissTania said:


> At this stage, I'm on board the Mac Holiday Skipping Express.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what liner do you use?


----------



## MissTania (Oct 7, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> what liner do you use?


  I use Lancome Le Lipstique Alpine Glow. I think it's discontinued, but I can always find it on strawberrynet. It's the perfect light to medium mauvey pink that can go with a lot of shades and it's buildable, I use it with pink plaid a lot. I must go through at least 4 a year. I mostly use it just outlining my lips, but sometimes I fill them in for lippies that look to washed out otherwise. I just love good crayon lipliners, Lancome and Estee Lauder are my faves!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 7, 2014)

I just wanted to post what's on my face today.   -Foundation - Ellis Faas Skin Veil -Highlighter/Concealer - YSL Touché Éclat (I have it in two different shades and am trying to use up my lesser loved shade. I'm wondering if I should just consider it sunk cost and chuck it or use up the last bits) -Brows - Anastasia Brow Powder Duo  -Eyeshadow - Lorac Unzipped (using this finalizes my dislike for Lorac shadows. For whatever reason we just don't get along. The shadows are practically gone by lunch and I used primer. I think I will toss this and focus on UD Naked3) -Liner - Charlotte Tilbury Barbarella Brown -Mascara - Bobbi Brown Smoky Eye -Bronzer - MAC Aphrodite's Shell -Blush - Giorgio Armani Sheer Blush 10 - Highlight - KA Candlelight  Some products I love and some that I will probably part with soon. Typing it out kind of helped me assess the situation though haha


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

I stayed strong and did not buy the palette. It was tough.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I stayed strong and did not buy the palette. It was tough.


  WOOOOO! I swear I get more joy from skipping things now than getting them.. it's great! Congrats on being so sensible.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

Checking in to just to say hi and hope everyone is continuing to do well on their no and low buys! I'm really getting a kick out of shopping my stash, but I REALLY want the beige pigment set from Holiday. Hopefully, I can stay strong.   HAI EBBERYBUDDY!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 7, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I had the same feeling, I was underwhelmed with the collection, as far as the packaging this is a lot like a repeat of the 2007 Holiday one, I liked the sound of two of the pressed pigment but i decided to not deal with the mess of appling and focus on what i have now. Ony think i will get is the Pink pigment set because i want 3 of the colors in there  already.


  I wanted a pressed piggie myself, but the description didn't match what it is. So money saved.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 7, 2014)

I was going to buy a new beauty blender today but went to ulta to get the It OMG foundation brush instead. I'm hoping I like it a lot. I would rather have a brush since it just lasts longer. I guess I will find out tomorrow morning!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 7, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> This is how  I feel about the highlighter as well, if its any similar to KA candlelight I dont need it, thats how i have decided to not get, I really dont need another highlighter whatsoever, i have 5 plus 1 msf, and 3 EDSF
> This is so true, I think the only thing people try to justify it is that its all in one palette and its pretty to look at, because lets be real, you can easily grab your singles and put them in a zpalette and have the same palette, the colors are nothing spectacular, and really as makeup junkies *we have already mastered the art of packing and traveling with makeup. ;-)*
> I appoint you as the one to remind me of this everytime I use "I travel so much for work" as an excuse to buy travel-friendly makeup! SERIOUSLY! I'm so glad you said that! I have bought more travel-friendly palettes than I should have ever justified... and even EMPTY travel palettes to take selected items from my regular stash for "ease of travel!" It's a BIG excuse for me! I have to stop that! Thanks girl!
> 
> ...


  I've said it before and I'll say it again... Proud Low-Buy Mama here! Good job girlie! I knew you could do it! Trust me, hype will die down over that thing quickly.


----------



## Sandy072 (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hullo   Just checking in and trying to convince myself I don't need the LORAC palette.  My palette challenge is going well. Saturday I used a bunch of singles and duos to create a look and right now I'm playing around with the Naturally Pretty palette. That palette is a bit hard to work with I'm noticing, the colors can become muddy if you're not careful. Next I think I'm going to use my Brooke palette. Its nice because I'm really using what I have and I think what I don't use or don't really like, I'm going to give away. I'm due for a makeup clean out anyway. :haha:  Hope you all are doing well





mel33t said:


> I stayed strong and did not buy the palette. It was tough.


  Good for you! I managed to do the same. My thought on it is... Half (or more) of it is very neutral and thus dupeable. It is such a big palette that if I bought it I really would not be able to justify buying eyeshadows for the next like decade! At this point I am happier to pick up single pans of things that I don't have or are better formulas of staples. I've been wanting to get some makeup feel shadows because I hear the mattes are fantastic, but how can I justify that if I bought the mega? So, toodles to the mega. Just not something I need in my stash, I think it would bring more guilt than enjoyment.   Holiday skipping happening for me too... Nothing is tickling my fancy! Hooray!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Audrey C said:
> 
> 
> > The swatches for the LORAC palette are nice, but my first impression was that I have dupes for virtually all of it. If you have a lot of palettes, you may be the same.  I agree - I think it was Pixie who said earlier that you're never going to be more excited about the item than you are at the time you order it. We have enough trouble resisting the items that are compelling, why add to it?
> ...


  Good for you, Mel33t!  I don't look at any e/s brands other than MAC, UD, and MUFE.  That helps me avoid temptation. Plus I find it easier to grab a few singles most of the time. I know a lot of people talk about the Lorac palettes and that makes it hard to ignore it. Awhile ago I read that you should figure out how many hours you have to work to make the money that an item costs you. Maybe that would be helpful?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 7, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Checking in to just to say hi and hope everyone is continuing to do well on their no and low buys! I'm really getting a kick out of shopping my stash, but I REALLY want the beige pigment set from Holiday. Hopefully, I can stay strong.   HAI EBBERYBUDDY!


  Hi, Maris! Good to hear from you!  That beige pigment set is one of the few things that I like in the Holiday set.  I haven't looked at the prices or swatches yet. All I've done so far is read the color story for the Holiday stuff. Is it very expensive?  If not, I think it's reasonable to let yourself have 1 thing for the holidays Aif You're going to use it.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's always nice to run into you sweetness! Glad you're hanging out w us to brace for the upcoming Holiday MADNESS!
> 
> Good reminder... and I'm REALLY glad too!! Yay for #teamlowbuy progress!
> 
> ...


  I think after the nakeds, every brand is trying to capitalize on these palette popularity, its getting overdone, how many palettes could we possibly get thru in a life time, were not MUA we dont need them and if were buying them all it certainly is not a better value.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Hi @PixieDancer    :cheer:    I am usually very adamant against (consciously) buying something in a shade I already have. I take special care with red lipsticks.  However, the mistake I keep making is usually related to nude lipsticks; I'm always trying to find the "right one" and it's usually either just so-so or a downright disappointment!   So, I hope I can decide to make do with what I have (and I am lucky to be able to have some very nice things) and stop looking for this dream nude.  I have already decided that I don't need another blush at all ever in life (even if I do like the idea of a plum blush, I don't need one, I will make my Milani Berry Amore work lol)  I have made sure to give away lots of things that I have never used or were sitting unused or underused.  I have curated my eyeshadow stash so that I don't feel the need for another eyeshadow palette at all.  I want to try to skip LE collections because sometimes the timing is all wrong and you're compelled to get these things now or they'll be "lost" forever. I want to be able to get these things in the right timing for me, not because they are only available now. And I am not stressing out about missing anything at all.  I also have to be careful with sales because they might encourage you to get things that you may not have even really wanted to get just because you think you are getting a good deal. Just because I may be able to afford something I don't necessarily *have* to get it.  I am also trying to take care to learn what works with my skin tone and try not to waste money on unflattering items. I hate being wasteful.  *So much more to learn and be aware of.* [COLOR=181818]*"Appreciating things without needing to own them!"* [/COLOR] This, so much [COLOR=181818]@veronikawithak [/COLOR]. I do have *compulsive* feelings sometimes that are *hard* to override.   A recent example: skipping RHPS was a big deal for me, because I loved the packaging so much even though I didn't care for the actual products. I'll just save a pic to remember the packaging by.    There are some things I'm quite happy with eg the NARS Audacious lipsticks (though they were totally unexpected/unplanned!).  And I am glad to be able to share pictures and swatches here so I can help in some small way, and because I appreciate all the helpful information and swatches I have gotten.  There are a few things I regret getting eg Charlotte Tilbury's Hepburn Honey.  But, did I *need *any of those things? Apart from skincare-related items, no. I have some conflicting feelings here...   There are a few more things I *want*, though, some things I want to try out, and some things I *need* for my skin, as I've been under so much stress and have been having quite a breakout.  Skincare is serious. Makeup should be fun and I want to ensure it stays that way. Enjoyable and guilt-free.  Food for thought! :amused:


   I'm referring to my own post because I want to keep it in mind   I was conflicted over the Guerlain Holiday meteorites because they were one of the things I wanted to *try* ( those and/or Teint Dore) but they are also LE... I decided to try to get them because I don't have a Holiday list anymore. I'm cutting a lot of stuff out.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 8, 2014)

Updated MAC Collections Wishlist  Lightness of Being - Beautiful Moves  * I've been wanting to try the mineralize lipglasses but at $26 CAD I want to make sure I'll use it. Anyone try these and are they worth it? Should I wait for a repromote of Summer Showers lipstick or something similar?  Heirloom Mix - Rebel


----------



## mauu (Oct 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Heirloom Mix - Rebel


  Rebel is also on my wishlist but I'm feeling really conflicted about it. On the one hand, I could B2M for it. On the other hand... eee glittery packaging! But do I really want to pay for special packaging? Then again, I could get Heirloom Mix Rebel and save the B2M items for another lipstick... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 8, 2014)

I made a purchase today. Various blush, eyeshadow, foundation, and lipstick samples from Alima Pure. It was around $17 including shipping and I'm going to count it as one of my October purchases. Been wanting to try them for a while and found a Canadian site that ships them for a better price + no concerns about import duties etc. Other than that I have Rebel and that's it for the month I think.. 4 items total. This might be the first month that I'm actually under my planned 5 items and not starting to dip into the next month like usual. Don't want to jump the gun since we still have a few weeks to go.. but I'm hopeful!  





mauu said:


> Rebel is also on my wishlist but I'm feeling really conflicted about it. On the one hand, I could B2M for it. On the other hand... eee glittery packaging! But do I really want to pay for special packaging? Then again, I could get Heirloom Mix Rebel and save the B2M items for another lipstick... Decisions, decisions.


  Yeah I'll admit to the "eee glitter" rationale too. But I have lots of other lipsticks on my B2M list and I've been slowing my roll with buying them and working on using some up so I'm okay with getting one this time. I also skipped the ones I wanted from RHPS and Mattes so that helps.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 8, 2014)

I went into Shoppers to check out the holiday meteorites and ended up falling in love with the regular ones, so I used (most of) my credit for those. I didn't like Christine's pics of the holiday ones, but if I happen to adore them when they're released and they're significantly different than the ones I just got then they can be a Christmas gift from my husband. I'm now officially going to see if I can make it to the end of the year without buying any other makeup. 

  The only exception I might make is a backup foundation during the VIB sale at Sephora; I finished one this week and I opened my backup. I usually keep one of those on hand. But NO colour products!


----------



## lyseD (Oct 8, 2014)

Two more lipsticks today with B2MAC -- Pervette and Sandy B.

  Does anyone know if Sandy B is named after someone? It's an unusual name for a MAC lipstick.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi, I haven’t written here since the start of the year; and mostly lurk around the rest of the site. But I have to come back. I need help because I’m losing focus on my low buy    I had been a good girl during the year. Until two weeks ago, I had only bought 5 lipsticks (One of them is almost finished), 2 BB creams and a Missha brow pencil (I know I could have use eyeshadow but a brow pencil saves A LOT of time in the morning and I didn’t have any; so it shouldn’t count) But then everything get out of control! My godfather died and then I lost all moderation and common sense. I bought 2 clinique chubby sticks (to be honest a set with two chubby sticks that where on my wishlist) two weeks ago, then last week, I got the mac neutral warm palette (the 15 eye shadows one); and yesterday I got the Lorac Mega palette (and the nude skinny one)  I’m like  “what’s wrong with you?”, “HOW many neutrals you need, especially HOW many warm brown neutrals you need?” (Apparently every single shade of brown on the world) I mean, why I bought the skinny palette if I was buying the mega palette. And why on earth I bought the mega if I just bought the MAC one (awesome purchase by the way, I totally love that palette) It just doesn’t make sense. And is not like I can send them back (I bought them on amazon)  :nuts:  I know I’m vulnerable and that I will be going into Sephora and other sites during the upcoming months. I always buy at least half a year supply of skincare during the sales and I will have to get in the sites. (I’m mostly a skincare junkie, and my skincare purchases are planned to take advantage of the sales) The benefit blush set is calling me (I have neither of those blushes), and the Chick to cheek set from Tarte is also gorgeous (I only have 1 tarte blush).  I suspect that if I bought any of these sets I will use it a month and then I will be coming back to use Nars Luster daily (my foolproof blush). I don’t need more makeup (I will need mascara but that’s the way mascara is) and all the sets are so pretty  Thank God Nars sucks at making blush palettes (always orgasm and laguna) because I would be lost. And then there are all the lipsticks and lip-glosses sets.   So I’m here because I need other people to remind me that I don’t need more makeup, and that retail therapy is not a solution to the way I feel. I know I’m depressed but after the purchases I’m still depressed and also angry and a little ashamed (so I’m worst).


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lyseD* 



Two more lipsticks today with B2MAC -- Pervette and Sandy B.

  Does anyone know if Sandy B is named after someone? It's an unusual name for a MAC lipstick.



  I thought it was Sandra Bernhardt? Is it uncomfortable to wear? I see online swatched and want but I'm worried because it's a frost!   @janette9687, thank you so much for the offer! Only problem for me - and what's preventing me from haulin', is the fact that I barely use my loose shadows as is. But I can't go on a complete makeup buying fast, so maybe I'll allow myself a set for Christmas!  @burghchick, hope you're doing well!  Maybe I can justify it this holiday - especially if I continue to do well at not buying random crap.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 8, 2014)

FuuHouhouji said:


> Hi, I haven’t written here since the start of the year; and mostly lurk around the rest of the site. But I have to come back. I need help because I’m losing focus on my low buy    I had been a good girl during the year. Until two weeks ago, I had only bought 5 lipsticks (One of them is almost finished), 2 BB creams and a Missha brow pencil (I know I could have use eyeshadow but a brow pencil saves A LOT of time in the morning and I didn’t have any; so it shouldn’t count) But then everything get out of control! My godfather died and then I lost all moderation and common sense. I bought 2 clinique chubby sticks (to be honest a set with two chubby sticks that where on my wishlist) two weeks ago, then last week, I got the mac neutral warm palette (the 15 eye shadows one); and yesterday I got the Lorac Mega palette (and the nude skinny one)  I’m like  “what’s wrong with you?”, “HOW many neutrals you need, especially HOW many warm brown neutrals you need?” (Apparently every single shade of brown on the world) I mean, why I bought the skinny palette if I was buying the mega palette. And why on earth I bought the mega if I just bought the MAC one (awesome purchase by the way, I totally love that palette) It just doesn’t make sense. And is not like I can send them back (I bought them on amazon)  :nuts:  I know I’m vulnerable and that I will be going into Sephora and other sites during the upcoming months. I always buy at least half a year supply of skincare during the sales and I will have to get in the sites. (I’m mostly a skincare junkie, and my skincare purchases are planned to take advantage of the sales) The benefit blush set is calling me (I have neither of those blushes), and the Chick to cheek set from Tarte is also gorgeous (I only have 1 tarte blush).  I suspect that if I bought any of these sets I will use it a month and then I will be coming back to use Nars Luster daily (my foolproof blush). I don’t need more makeup (I will need mascara but that’s the way mascara is) and all the sets are so pretty  Thank God Nars sucks at making blush palettes (always orgasm and laguna) because I would be lost. And then there are all the lipsticks and lip-glosses sets.   So I’m here because I need other people to remind me that I don’t need more makeup, and that retail therapy is not a solution to the way I feel. I know I’m depressed but after the purchases I’m still depressed and also angry and a little ashamed (so I’m worst).


  First things first, I'm sorry for your loss.  :support:  Seems to me that after your godfather's death, you ended up engaging in a bit of retail therapy and impulse purchases. How much of what you bought in that time frame are you actually going to _use_? You love the MAC palette you bought, so I'm thinking you're going to end up using that more than the Lorac palettes. The Lorac Pro (original one, with the black packaging, which is what I'm assuming you mean by "the skinny palette") has a lot of similar colours, IIRC. And then the Mega Pro is mostly neutrals with pops of colour. That's a ton of neutrals. Since you can't send them back/return them, maybe find someone to give them to? Or try to sell them in the Clearance Bin to get at least some of your money back and see them off to a good home?  And what about the chubby stick set? Do you love the formula? Are they unique colours to your stash?  To get yourself back on track, I would suggest focusing on your skincare purchases, since skincare is always going to be more important than makeup, and skip all your makeup lemmings, as you don't need them. More makeup isn't going to help you at all. That said, don't be too hard on yourself, or ashamed. Stuff happens. Also? Think of this experience as a lesson learned! Now you know grief/mourning is a trigger for you to buy stuff. If you can find a way to channel those feelings in a way that doesn't involve purchasing a ton of makeup, and perhaps find someone to talk to (if you need it), it would help you loads.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 8, 2014)

@FuuHouhouji I'm sorry for your loss. I was going to give some advice, but Shelly has said it all! And very well I might add! Focus on the skincare and don't be ashamed of the retail therapy that already took place. Just remember when you are looking at those blush palettes how you felt after buying the mega...it's not worth it.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 8, 2014)

mauu said:


> Rebel is also on my wishlist but I'm feeling really conflicted about it. On the one hand, I could B2M for it. On the other hand... eee glittery packaging! But do I really want to pay for special packaging? Then again, I could get Heirloom Mix Rebel and save the B2M items for another lipstick... Decisions, decisions.
> The same conflict I was having w myself over Sin in the RHPS Collection. Since I can only B2M for lipsticks, it made my decision easier. I used 1 of my B2M's for Sin. I'd rather use my B2M's for shades I really want than go into my pocket just for packaging. I know it's hard to resist the glitter, but think of it as $ you can spend on something else! 2 products are better then 1... especially when you're only paying for 1! Right?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *FuuHouhouji*
> ...


 @shellygrrl already gave you some great things to think about.

  I'm also very sorry for your loss and can't think of a better excuse for retail therapy. What a sorrowful time it must have been, and probably still is.  Finding small reasons for a small smile seems like a nice escape. But remember how far you've come. How good it felt to be in control instead of out of control. Try to find healthy ways to deal with your feelings rather than masking them with temporary things that won't last.
  It seem you've beaten yourself up pretty good. Forgive yourself. You are human. And by nature, we are all flawed. Move forward and KNOW you can get back to a better place. You have already made it there once before!


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks shellygrrl and Alysee011 , you are right. I need to talk it with someone. Is just that my family is now in a bad shape so I cannot turn to my parents or brother for support (they are looking to me for that) and all my friends are great but they don’t get it, they are all like “You should be happy for him, he was in a lot of pain” and I think I haven’t been able to mourn properly.   Shellygrrl The nude skinny is not the first pro one is that limited edition palette that Lorac did for Nordstrom. For some reason is in Amazon in the same place than the Mega palette. I don’t have any of the Lorac Pro palettes. I know I will use it and more than likely I will like it; but I don’t thing I need it. I don’t use colorful eyeshadows so I only have nude palettes. I don’t need more eyeshadow because I’m kind of a boring person in the eyeshadow area. I just bought 3 neutral palettes in less than two weeks; and that’s a 200 dlls bill (and 53 new eyeshadows). I was super excited like “I got it, yeah” and then I realize that is kind of an unjustified purchase  (and it took me less than 12 hours to get from happy to whats wrong with you).  I’m always good at saying no to myself but this last two months have been stressful and I guess I lost it. At least, I guess, I didn’t lost it lost it and got a colorful palette like the Vice 3 (really pretty but I know I would never use half of it). But know I really need to get in an eyeshadow ban. Maybe my sister in law will like the skinny palette and I will thing what to do with the mega.   And PixieDancer you are right about something, I should really try not to be so harsh to myself. Is just that is the way I had always been, but really is not a good habit.   Thanks for reading me, you are awesome :urock:


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 8, 2014)

@FuuHouhouji; I totally skipped your post - we've got you in our thoughts during this time! And anytime you're feeling The Temptation, this is a good thread 

  I don't know if this help but temptalia said on Instagram I think, that Coralista in that palette was totally difference to the real Coralista. If wanting to try Coralista was a pull towards the palette, maybe that could be a con against buying it?


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 9, 2014)

[@]FuuHouhouji[/@] So sorry for your loss. I think the biggest thing for me has been learning to allow myself to feel the "pure" emotions without trying to dull or amplify them with shopping. It's natural to feel devastated.. allow yourself to embrace that. It's nice of you to be a support for your family but it might be cheaper to hire a psychologist for them with what you could potentially spend on makeup.. Plus grief is only human.. and others might benefit from seeing someone model that natural display of grief.. We try to be strong for others sometimes and it can end up leaving them (and us) without any coping skills. That's my experience anyway, and I'm still trying to deal with my emotions but it's been getting better since I started focusing on the cause rather than the symptoms. I hope this helps you in some way. Hope you start to feel better about everything soon.  [@]PixieDancer[/@] Thanks for that! I'm going to go unsubscribe from that thread right now so I don't get tempted by anything I've already decided to pass on!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 9, 2014)

@FuuHouhouji I am sorry for your loss. I have no advice to give as the girls before me have had some wise advice already, but  just wanted to give you a big hug. Hang in there, things will slowly settle


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 9, 2014)

[@]maris crane[/@] [@]veronikawithak[/@] [@]tirurit[/@] Thank you girls  You all actually make me feel better.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 10, 2014)

Checking in after my shopping trip with my friend. Proud to say I only spent money on groceries and dinner out.. stuck to the plan and it felt great! There were a few things I was tempted by but I held strong. It was interesting.. I know I spent more quality time talking to her because I wasn't running off looking for things I could buy myself. I also found a shampoo and body bar from a local company while I was at the grocery store earlier today.. so I bought that for when I'm finished my samples. Hopefully it works! I get the feeling that it might be made more for men but it's unscented and it has natural ingredients so those are two big wins for me.  I also decided to pull out all of my makeup, hair, nails, bath & body products and put them all out on the table to take a picture (fortunately they all fit.. I would have been pretty ashamed if they didn't). I feel like I'm at a peak right now with the amount of products I have and my goal is to use up as much as I can in the next 6 months or so. At the end I'll take a comparison picture which hopefully will have a lot of gaps!  Happy Thanksgiving weekend to all the Canadians! And Happy Weekend to everyone else.  Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 10, 2014)

Great job Veronika! You must be proud of yourself right now, and you should be! I'm glad you had such a nice time with your friend.   I hope everyone else is doing well too. The thread has been quiet. At least compared to how it usually is haha.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 10, 2014)

Yay Veronika! :cheer:  This thread goes through lulls at times. Either we're busy doing lifey stuff, or there's nothing to report.  A very bare bones FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair, mixed with a little bit of Embryolisse Lait Creme Concentre (mainly to sheer it out and lighten it a little bit) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15, mixed with a little OCC Skin Conceal - R0 (not a good idea! I was hoping to brighten my inner corners a bit but it ended up being uber cakey. Bleck!) * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 (blemishes/pinpoint concealing) * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats, @veronikawithak !

  I'm sorry for your loss, @FuuHouhouji Don't beat yourself up over buying more than expected. You're already having a tough time, don't make it tougher! It'll get better, though.


  I'm still doing good (that's why I don't post as much as I used to). I ordered an advent kalender for 30€ from Douglas.de and, because I had a gift card for 10€, I also bought a new moisturizer by Origins. I hope it'll work on my skin.
  Other than that - no lemmings. I went shopping on Wednesday and bought a lot of clothes but that was because I threw some of my old clothes away or gave them to charity, so I needed some things. No makeup, though.
  Puttin on makeup is beginning to feel better now than it did a few weeks ago. The Dior bb cream + MAC's MSF Light are a perfect match. They make my skin look just stunning. No pores but a nice glow.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 11, 2014)

Just saw a preview picture for an Hourglass eyeshadow palette for January.. going to be saving up for that for a birthday present to myself I think. If the colors are nice. More motivation to not overspend at the VIB sale!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 11, 2014)

Heading to the US overnight for a quick anniversary trip. We're heading to Ulta to pick up shampoo/conditioner (we buy 12L at a time - about a year's worth - when we're south of the border because it's about 1/3 of the Canadian price); my challenge will be to not pick up any Ulta exclusives.les.

  I'm getting my about to be teen daughter Naked 3 as part of her Christmas gift; I may get that this trip or I may just wait for the Sephora VIB sale. I also have my eye on some Philosophy items for my eldest daughter at Ulta, and a duo of UD Primer Potion that's a good deal. I'm ok with the Primer Potion and picking up a replacement P&P Lip and Mineralize Concealer for myself. Those are staples that I'm almost out of and they aren't the kind of thing I have too much of; I have one on the go of each. 

  My goal is to not buy any makeup for myself (I don't mean the concealer); no lippies, no cute eyeshadow palettes I categorically don't need, etc. I'm already getting the Guerlain Perles I was eyeing as a gift from my husband and there are absolutely NO holes in my makeup stash to fill. 

  I must be strong and avoid at all costs even looking at LORAC palettes that aren't available in Canada!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 11, 2014)

Enjoy your trip [@]Audrey C[/@]!! Good call planning ahead.. it's always tempting when you see things that we can't get here in Canada. But you can probably dupe all of the shades from the palettes you already have. It's just like LE palettes or sales. If the item was permanent, regular price, and easily attainable, would it still be as attractive? Usually not.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Enjoy your trip [@]Audrey C[/@]!! Good call planning ahead.. it's always tempting when you see things that we can't get here in Canada. But you can probably dupe all of the shades from the palettes you already have. It's just like LE palettes or sales. If the item was permanent, regular price, and easily attainable, would it still be as attractive? Usually not.


  Other than the odd individual shade, there's very little I can't dupe. So no more palettes! I'm still getting to know what I have. I'm wearing Gravitas today (this kind of palette is a staple for me) and I packed the LM Artist Artist Palette since I haven't worn it yet this month even though I love it.  I have a really beautiful well rounded makeup stash to draw from and I just don't want to keep chasing the next new thing.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 11, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> *I have a really beautiful well rounded makeup stash to draw from and I just don't want to keep chasing the next new thing.*


  This is pretty much where I'm at too.. Other than replacing staples and adding a few really special pieces I'm limiting my spending a lot more now. I think next year my monthly item limit will go down from 5 to 2-3 for the first six months and then I'll re-evaluate. I'm enjoying what I already have so much that I don't need to try out as many new things which is a great feeling.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 11, 2014)

Another great makeup inventory/ideal makeup inventory video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNxIVAtjN4Y


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 11, 2014)

More motivation: Allison (amarixe on Youtube) talks about what motivated her to start purging. (While she catalogued her makeup and nail polish purge, she also purged lots of other things.)  http://allisonanderson.com/letting-go-of-posessions-and-embracing-mimimalism/  Meanwhile, I just did a stash assessment a little while ago and got rid of a few more things, some of which have been added to my listing in the Low-Buy Swap thread in the Clearance Bin (page 1, post 17 for the interested/curious), and I brought back an item to my stash I'd set aside in there: my NARS brow pencil.  I broke the tip off my MAC Stud pencil a few days ago trying to rewind it after twisting how much I had left of it, and it wouldn't twist out any product after that, so I had to toss it. (Don't think I'd repurchase; it's a decent formula, but the colour isn't quite right for me, IMO. I prefer ashier tones. Stud isn't quite there.) I still had my NARS one (Caucase) set aside for swap/sell, so I reswatched it and decided to bring it back to my stash.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 11, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I broke the tip off my MAC Stud pencil a few days ago trying to rewind it after twisting how much I had left of it, and it wouldn't twist out any product after that, so I had to toss it. (Don't think I'd repurchase; it's a decent formula, but the colour isn't quite right for me, IMO. I prefer ashier tones. Stud isn't quite there.) I still had my NARS one (Caucase) set aside for swap/sell, so I reswatched it and decided to bring it back to my stash.


  Hold onto that Stud pencil and B2M it.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 12, 2014)

I've spent too much money on wine recently to get any makeup...  











  Truthfully, at this point and with my stash, I'd rather have the wine. Also, I was talking to one of the girls at work and it definitely put things into perspective. She was asking me about what eyeshadows I like (UD, followed by NARS, Tom Ford if I'm feeling flush, MAC) and 'if I owned (or liked) any of the Naked palettes.' Y'all, it was embarrassing to admit I owned all three and the first Basics amongst all the stuff I use. I don't know, it just put things in perspective a bit when someone is unsure it's a must have and I bought all three without _any_ swatching. Basically, saw them in Sephora, grabbed the package/box, and walked up to the cash out. I use the first and third quite a bit, but I barely use N2. 

  Happy Thanksgiving weekend my Canadian ladies!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 12, 2014)

Went to the MAC store and came back with Tailor grey paintpot, stone lipliner and orb eyeshadow.

  I had had the paintpot and the eyeshadow on my list for a long while. I probably don't really need the eyeshadow as at this point I find myself reaching for cream eyeshadows most days just for ease of use.

  The lipliner totally was an indulgence though! After hearing that it will be discontinued and everybody moaning about it I had to see what the fuss was about for myself. Have only tried it on its own (meh) and underneath Make Up Store gloss in Atomic (blue teal purple gloss). Wow! That combination is absolutely gorgeous! I need to come up with a Halloween costume just so I can wear this combo!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 12, 2014)

Did another clearing out of my stash. Let go of a good amount of lip products, one or two foundations and a few other things. I let go of two palettes and a few blushes. It's still not ideal... but it's better than it was at the beginning so I guess that's progress. 


  I want to do a six for Christmas challenge but so far I only have three things on my list:
  1) MAC MSF Natural in Medium
  2) MAC Prep + Prime highlighter in Radiant Rose
  3) Dior Nude Skin BB Cream

  I have a few things that I can B2M for, I have been eyeing the lipstick in Capricious from MAC, but I'm not sure that I need it. There are a few things that are on my list but I'm going to try and hold out until the holidays and just re-purchase things if I run out (i.e. concealer, brow products, skincare). 

  Hope you guys are having a great weekend. It's definitely fall temps here!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just realised i'm 12 days into October and I haven't bought any makeup this month, which seems so bizarre to me!
  I have bought a face mask, shampoo bar, shower gel, 2 bubble bars and 5 bath bombs from lush though, but at least its not makeup!
  I thought it'd be cool if i could try and go the month without any makeup purchases but im pretty sure christmas will launch the last week of october, plus i'm using up my face powders and brow stuff but theyre very close to running out!
  I got two lipsticks from back2mac the other day, i actually had one of the muas assist me and she was very nice, I must have tried on about ten lippies when i settled on - VERVE and CAPTIVE - so dark in the tube but wow they're awesome on me!  if the mua hadn't helped i'd have never picked them, she said it just shows you get so used to what you like or think you like!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 12, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Just realised i'm 12 days into October and I haven't bought any makeup this month, which seems so bizarre to me!
> I have bought a face mask, shampoo bar, shower gel, 2 bubble bars and 5 bath bombs from lush though, but at least its not makeup!
> I thought it'd be cool if i could try and go the month without any makeup purchases but im pretty sure christmas will launch the last week of october, plus i'm using up my face powders and brow stuff but theyre very close to running out!
> I got two lipsticks from back2mac the other day, i actually had one of the muas assist me and she was very nice, I must have tried on about ten lippies when i settled on - VERVE and CAPTIVE - so dark in the tube but wow they're awesome on me!  if the mua hadn't helped i'd have never picked them, she said it just shows you get so used to what you like or think you like!


  That's so exciting! I was trying to go the whole month without buying makeup but I slipped up and ordered those samples last week.. It's tough! Keep it up though.. you're doing so good! YAY! Captive was one of my last B2M as well! I love it.. dark without being overly bold.. it's one I've overlooked so many times too and I just happened to pick it up. I was thinking of getting another Anastasia brow pencil during the Sephora sale but when I wound mine all the way up there was a ton of product left! So glad I did that. I still have my MAC one to finish before I can use that one exclusively too. And I have too many face powders again.. I just got excited about the Hourglass ones at the beginning of the year and so I have two of those and my MSFN to work on. Things just take so long to use.. even staples. I guess my point is be proud of finishing yours and not having backups!


----------



## lyseD (Oct 12, 2014)

I am really enjoying having all my shadows in palettes and am thinking of doing my powder blushes next.

  Does anyone have any experience doing these? Is it just as easy as the shadows?

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 12, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Heading to the US overnight for a quick anniversary trip. We're heading to Ulta to pick up shampoo/conditioner (we buy 12L at a time - about a year's worth - when we're south of the border because it's about 1/3 of the Canadian price); my challenge will be to not pick up any Ulta exclusives.les.
> 
> I'm getting my about to be teen daughter Naked 3 as part of her Christmas gift; I may get that this trip or I may just wait for the Sephora VIB sale. I also have my eye on some Philosophy items for my eldest daughter at Ulta, and a duo of UD Primer Potion that's a good deal. I'm ok with the Primer Potion and picking up a replacement P&P Lip and Mineralize Concealer for myself. Those are staples that I'm almost out of and they aren't the kind of thing I have too much of; I have one on the go of each.
> 
> ...


  Well, I'm back and I suppose I did ok. I bought the planned for hair products plus Devacurl One Conditioner (for colour-treated hair) and DevaCurl styling cream. No regrets there. I picked up the UDPP duo (one for each daughter's stocking - I like the anti-aging for myself) and we got Vice 3 for our youngest. I'd planned to get her Naked 3 but we thought she'd probably enjoy the bold colours. I'll have to watch her like a hawk on her way out to school. This year (Grade 7) she's allowed to wear non-bright lipstick or gloss and mascara; I've agreed that she can wear eyeshadow after her 13th birthday (coming up fast) but that she can only wear a subtle nude shade to school. 

  On the weekend she usually wears 2 or 3 shades (surprisingly skillfully applied, but always subtle) because I couldn't actually think of what harm there was in that. Liner and bold lippies are reserved for performing, although I guess they'll will make their way into her everyday look within the next couple of years.

  I did swatch all the palettes (including the LORAC and Anastasia) and even got a UD makeover by the artists at Ulta since they were having an event. The MUA did a great look with Naked on me; it's the first time I've worn black eyeliner in oh…I'm guessing a decade. My husband (who was being no help because we were away celebrating our anniversary and he was clearly in an indulgent mood) asked me which palette I wanted and was all ready to buy it. I told him that I can't get anymore, but men just don't get that kind of reasoning."'The girls are both getting one for Christmas, Sweetheart; why exactly can't you have one?" I told him that I have enough already and that I want to be responsible. He reminded me that I wear makeup everyday in my corporate incarnation, obviously love it, asked if it wasn't cheaper than in Canada, asked if I already had Naked because it looks good, etc.

  How I didn't snatch it on the spot is beyond me, but it was a very near thing. It shouldn't even have been TEMPTING given my stash, but it was. I also said NO to a visit to Macy's, to the CCO we were going to pass, etc. I could feel my resolve wavering and KNEW I'd come out with something. Or several somethings. 

  I'm irritated with myself for being so tempted when I don't need ANYTHING. It's just ridiculous, really. Ugh.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 12, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I'm back and I suppose I did ok. I bought the planned for hair products plus Devacurl One Conditioner (for colour-treated hair) and DevaCurl styling cream. No regrets there. I picked up the UDPP duo (one for each daughter's stocking - I like the anti-aging for myself) and we got Vice 3 for our youngest. I'd planned to get her Naked 3 but we thought she'd probably enjoy the bold colours. I'll have to watch her like a hawk on her way out to school. This year (Grade 7) she's allowed to wear non-bright lipstick or gloss and mascara; I've agreed that she can wear eyeshadow after her 13th birthday (coming up fast) but that she can only wear a subtle nude shade to school.   On the weekend she usually wears 2 or 3 shades (surprisingly skillfully applied, but always subtle) because I couldn't actually think of what harm there was in that. Liner and bold lippies are reserved for performing, although I guess they'll will make their way into her everyday look within the next couple of years.  I did swatch all the palettes (including the LORAC and Anastasia) and even got a UD makeover by the artists at Ulta since they were having an event. The MUA did a great look with Naked on me; it's the first time I've worn black eyeliner in oh…I'm guessing a decade. My husband (who was being no help because we were away celebrating our anniversary and he was clearly in an indulgent mood) asked me which palette I wanted and was all ready to buy it. I told him that I can't get anymore, but men just don't get that kind of reasoning."'The girls are both getting one for Christmas, Sweetheart; why exactly can't you have one?" I told him that I have enough already and that I want to be responsible. He reminded me that I wear makeup everyday in my corporate incarnation, obviously love it, asked if it wasn't cheaper than in Canada, asked if I already had Naked because it looks good, etc.  How I didn't snatch it on the spot is beyond me, but it was a very near thing. It shouldn't even have been TEMPTING given my stash, but it was. I also said NO to a visit to Macy's, to the CCO we were going to pass, etc. I could feel my resolve wavering and KNEW I'd come out with something. Or several somethings.   I'm irritated with myself for being so tempted when I don't need ANYTHING. It's just ridiculous, really. Ugh.


  You did a great job! Do NOT be irritated with yourself for being tempted! Heck, I'm tempted everyday to eat ice cream even though I seriously do not need it, but I don't feel guilty about it haha. You shouldn't be annoyed that you didn't go to Macy's because you were wavering. Be proud you didn't go in! I would definitely call that a more than successful trip; good job lady!


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 12, 2014)

I gotta tip my hat to you @AudreyC: again, totally normal to be tempted but you didn't crack!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I am really enjoying having all my shadows in palettes and am thinking of doing my powder blushes next.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience doing these? Is it just as easy as the shadows?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


  Yep... just as easy! Happy it worked out for you! When I first depotted, it seemed I reached for those shadows less, but as time went on, I realized it was a much easier solution to digging through a ton of singles. I'm so glad I depotted.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 12, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I'm back and I suppose I did ok. I bought the planned for hair products plus Devacurl One Conditioner (for colour-treated hair) and DevaCurl styling cream. No regrets there. I picked up the UDPP duo (one for each daughter's stocking - I like the anti-aging for myself) and we got Vice 3 for our youngest. I'd planned to get her Naked 3 but we thought she'd probably enjoy the bold colours. I'll have to watch her like a hawk on her way out to school. This year (Grade 7) she's allowed to wear non-bright lipstick or gloss and mascara; I've agreed that she can wear eyeshadow after her 13th birthday (coming up fast) but that she can only wear a subtle nude shade to school.   On the weekend she usually wears 2 or 3 shades (surprisingly skillfully applied, but always subtle) because I couldn't actually think of what harm there was in that. Liner and bold lippies are reserved for performing, although I guess they'll will make their way into her everyday look within the next couple of years.  I did swatch all the palettes (including the LORAC and Anastasia) and even got a UD makeover by the artists at Ulta since they were having an event. The MUA did a great look with Naked on me; it's the first time I've worn black eyeliner in oh…I'm guessing a decade. My husband (who was being no help because we were away celebrating our anniversary and he was clearly in an indulgent mood) asked me which palette I wanted and was all ready to buy it. I told him that I can't get anymore, but men just don't get that kind of reasoning."'The girls are both getting one for Christmas, Sweetheart; why exactly can't you have one?" I told him that I have enough already and that I want to be responsible. He reminded me that I wear makeup everyday in my corporate incarnation, obviously love it, asked if it wasn't cheaper than in Canada, asked if I already had Naked because it looks good, etc.  How I didn't snatch it on the spot is beyond me, but it was a very near thing. It shouldn't even have been TEMPTING given my stash, but it was. I also said NO to a visit to Macy's, to the CCO we were going to pass, etc. I could feel my resolve wavering and KNEW I'd come out with something. Or several somethings.   I'm irritated with myself for being so tempted when I don't need ANYTHING. It's just ridiculous, really. Ugh.


  Glad to hear your trip went well! There's lots of support for the theory of the depletion of resolve over repeated exposure to temptation so you were smart to avoid going into other stores when you felt yourself losing grip. Part of this journey is realizing our limitations. You were already buying cosmetics for others and getting your makeup done so that is a dangerous situation already, plus with an enabling husband.. I'm impressed you got out of there without buying yourself a palette to be honest. But now you know that you need to be on your guard and not rely on logic and willpower to guide you, because they run out!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 12, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I'm back and I suppose I did ok. I bought the planned for hair products plus Devacurl One Conditioner (for colour-treated hair) and DevaCurl styling cream. No regrets there. I picked up the UDPP duo (one for each daughter's stocking - I like the anti-aging for myself) and we got Vice 3 for our youngest. I'd planned to get her Naked 3 but we thought she'd probably enjoy the bold colours. I'll have to watch her like a hawk on her way out to school. This year (Grade 7) she's allowed to wear non-bright lipstick or gloss and mascara; I've agreed that she can wear eyeshadow after her 13th birthday (coming up fast) but that she can only wear a subtle nude shade to school.
> 
> On the weekend she usually wears 2 or 3 shades (surprisingly skillfully applied, but always subtle) because I couldn't actually think of what harm there was in that. Liner and bold lippies are reserved for performing, although I guess they'll will make their way into her everyday look within the next couple of years.
> 
> ...


  I agree with the other ladies... you should not feel irritated for being tempted! At ALL! Hell, I would have justified that as a gift and stopped putting up a fight fairly quickly, had I been in your shoes! You had an open door to fold, and you didn't. I call that a MAJOR VICTORY!! I'm honestly in awe and beaming with pride for you girl! BRAVO!!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 12, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I agree with the other ladies... you should not feel irritated for being tempted! At ALL! Hell, I would have justified that as a gift and stopped putting up a fight fairly quickly, had I been in your shoes! You had an open door to fold, and you didn't. I call that a MAJOR VICTORY!! I'm honestly in awe and beaming with pride for you girl! BRAVO!!


  Thanks; it was ridiculously hard not to stop at Macy's or the CCO (and he asked me a few times if I was sure which was almost the end of me). I get his thought process; he wants to get me something that I'll really enjoy, particularly if I won't buy it for myself. I like doing that for him too; that's the best kind of gift. The one someone really wants but won't spring for on their own. It's just that this is my Achilles Heel, you know? He sees is as something harmless I enjoy and just another part of my Corporate ExecutiveTM look anyway. No different than colouring my hair or buying fine wool suits. Just the cost of my business wardrobe. 

  It didn't help that the UD MUA (there were four or five of them there) was ridiculously talented. He heard 'anniversary', 'going out for dinner' and managed to pull off a complete f**k me look that was vampier than my usual look but didn't look like it was designed for my 20 year-old daughter. I think he's the best artist that's ever done my makeup.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 12, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I did swatch all the palettes (including the LORAC and Anastasia) and even got a UD makeover by the artists at Ulta since they were having an event. The MUA did a great look with Naked on me; it's the first time I've worn black eyeliner in oh…I'm guessing a decade. My husband (who was being no help because we were away celebrating our anniversary and he was clearly in an indulgent mood) asked me which palette I wanted and was all ready to buy it. I told him that I can't get anymore, but men just don't get that kind of reasoning."'The girls are both getting one for Christmas, Sweetheart; why exactly can't you have one?" I told him that I have enough already and that I want to be responsible. He reminded me that I wear makeup everyday in my corporate incarnation, obviously love it, asked if it wasn't cheaper than in Canada, asked if I already had Naked because it looks good, etc.  How I didn't snatch it on the spot is beyond me, but it was a very near thing. It shouldn't even have been TEMPTING given my stash, but it was. I also said NO to a visit to Macy's, to the CCO we were going to pass, etc. I could feel my resolve wavering and KNEW I'd come out with something. Or several somethings.   I'm irritated with myself for being so tempted when I don't need ANYTHING. It's just ridiculous, really. Ugh.


  Girl you are my new heroe!! I know I would have let my husband bought that palette  (only because he has never done that) Having temptation is nothing to be ashamed of, is normal. You resisted it and for that you must be proud.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 12, 2014)

Thought I'd mention that I'm having an awful time with trying to sell a couple things on Kijiji.. someone just offered to trade me a *used* liquid liner from the Osborne collection for a BNIB item worth more than double the price. Are people insane? I think I'll keep it thanks. Lesson learned.. don't buy too much stuff.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thought I'd mention that I'm having an awful time with trying to sell a couple things on Kijiji.. someone just offered to trade me a *used* liquid liner from the Osborne collection for a BNIB item worth more than double the price. Are people insane? I think I'll keep it thanks. Lesson learned.. don't buy too much stuff.


  Other lessons:

  1) Items are only worth what the market is willing to pay for it - what we paid is irrelevant.
  2) Used makeup is pretty much worthless, whether 95% is left or not. 
  3) Buying backups is usually a mistake, since there's often an alternate you want to try by the time you finish the first one (if you ever do)


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 12, 2014)

yaaay!!! i can offically skip the holiday collection, so for now i am done shopping for makeup for the rest of the year and am focused on decluttering, i dont have any interest in these pigment sets anymore and i have decided that the rest of the year i will be in a no buy, for the sephora 20% sale i will allow myself only tools, like har dryer but thats it. im so proud of myself! 


veronikawithak said:


> Another great makeup inventory/ideal makeup inventory video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNxIVAtjN4Y


  i wathced these two and it motivated me to do the same also I suggest  watching Lightbycoco where she goes in her blog and youtube about hte minimalist approach in her lifestyle its quite refreshing!


----------



## kait0 (Oct 12, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Other lessons:
> 
> 1) Items are only worth what the market is willing to pay for it - what we paid is irrelevant.
> 2) Used makeup is pretty much worthless, whether 95% is left or not.
> 3) Buying backups is usually a mistake, since there's often an alternate you want to try by the time you finish the first one (if you ever do)


  Seriously these are so true.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Hold onto that Stud pencil and B2M it.


  I threw it out after it broke; it's long gone now.   Not to mention the only way I can do B2M is online, since I don't live near a counter or store, and brow pencils aren't listed in the dropdown boxes for return items. (A lot of things that _are_ eligible -- paint pot jars, empty concealers, brush cleanser bottles, skincare stuff -- aren't listed, either, which is very annoying to me.) Actually, I don't think mechanical brow pencils are eligible for B2M anyway? (I can't remember.)  http://www.maccosmetics.com/giving_back/back_to_mac.tmpl  Anyhoo!  FOTD... * Benefit The POREfessional (only across the nose) * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (under the eyes, applied before foundation) * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * NARS Brow Perfector - Caucase (I'd forgotten how hard the formula is!) * MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (to set & deepen the brow colour slightly) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla (all over the lid) * Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner Pencil - Zero/Whiskey (I used the Zero side) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Razzleberry (over the top of the liner and slightly above it so it peeked out) * Prestige Total Intensity Mascara - Jet Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * Buxom Lipgloss - Dolly  And a big :cheer: to Audrey for resisting temptation!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 13, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Other lessons:  1) Items are only worth what the market is willing to pay for it - what we paid is irrelevant. 2) Used makeup is pretty much worthless, whether 95% is left or not.  3) Buying backups is usually a mistake, since there's often an alternate you want to try by the time you finish the first one (if you ever do)


  Yes, definitely. I've come to terms with all of that over the past couple of years. I was mostly just disgusted that someone would try to pass on a used liquid liner! Sooo unsanitary and disturbing. And that they would think someone would accept a trade for a new item that's double the price.. I'm open to reasonable offers but that one was just off the wall for me.  





janette9687 said:


> yaaay!!! i can offically skip the holiday collection, so for now i am done shopping for makeup for the rest of the year and am focused on decluttering, i dont have any interest in these pigment sets anymore and i have decided that the rest of the year i will be in a no buy, for the sephora 20% sale i will allow myself only tools, like har dryer but thats it. im so proud of myself!   i wathced these two and it motivated me to do the same also I suggest  watching Lightbycoco where she goes in her blog and youtube about hte minimalist approach in her lifestyle its quite refreshing!


  Lightbycoco is one of my favorites! She's my motivation right now. So simply and classic and she always looks gorgeous!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 13, 2014)

@veronika I am chuckling reading about the used eyeliner offer. It's just off the wall!   Here is my FOTD: -Chantecaille Just Skin TM (love this and haven't used it since summer) -YSL Touché Éclat under eyes -Anastasia brow powder duo - Laura Mercier caviar stick on lid, MAC Swiss chocolate in crease -NARS Douceur blush -KA Candlelight highlighter -Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy in Desirable on lips  The eye makeup is the most minimal I've done in a while haha. I haven't used just two shades for some time. I love doing my eyes the most, so that explains it. But I have to say, it's kind of refreshing.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 13, 2014)

Personally, today I overslept so my eyes got only one eyeshadow and they should consider themselves lucky!

  Tinted moisturizer, apricot blush, nude lipstick, soft ochre paintpot, pewter eyeshadow, mascara and running to the door! XD


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 13, 2014)

[@]Alysse011[/@] how is Douceur like? I only have three Nars blushes (Amour, Luster, and a deluxe sample of Orgasm) I hate Amour (that remembers me that I should find it another owner) but LOVE luster.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 13, 2014)

I really like Douceur a lot. It's a nice pink-ish brown that looks like nothing special in the pan or swatched, but is so natural on my cheeks. It's a great every day blush and it goes with any lip/eye combo.   I don't like obvious blush, so this is really perfect for me.


----------



## Elba (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm getting a little overwhelmed seeing all the holiday collection info. Something makes me want to buy all.the.things. Which is ridiculous, since I'm so happy with my purged, edited, smaller stash. Why do I want to add to it again? (I know, SHINY, SPARKLY!)   So just to remind myself, and to hold myself accountable: I don't actually use large palettes. I don't even _like_ large palettes. That's why I purged nearly all of them from my stash. Naked1 is my largest palette now. I just reach for my quads and quints the most, more options just make me feel overwhelmed.  I also travel for work, so I always used this as an excuse to get more travel friendly palettes. But, the thing is, they just sit unused when I'm at home. And even when I travel I rather grab a couple of individual items than my handy travel palettes. The worst are mixed palettes! I _never_ touch them. I just love the idea of them. But, no more! No holiday sets and palettes for me this year, please hold me to it!   I don't want to set myself up for failure tho, so I'll allow myself one item from the holiday collections, if it's something really really love.   So, I said it, now it's official and can't be unsaid.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 13, 2014)

[@]Alysse011[/@] Thanks, I had never seen Douceur but it looks awesome from the swatches. It does look a lot like a Clinique blush I have (or I think I have I havent use it in a lot of time) I will check when i get home.   





Elba said:


> I'm getting a little overwhelmed seeing all the holiday collection info. Something makes me want to buy all.the.things. Which is ridiculous, since I'm so happy with my purged, edited, smaller stash. Why do I want to add to it again? (I know, SHINY, SPARKLY!)   So just to remind myself, and to hold myself accountable: I don't actually use large palettes. I don't even _like_ large palettes. That's why I purged nearly all of them from my stash. Naked1 is my largest palette now. I just reach for my quads and quints the most, more options just make me feel overwhelmed.  I also travel for work, so I always used this as an excuse to get more travel friendly palettes. But, the thing is, they just sit unused when I'm at home. And even when I travel I rather grab a couple of individual items than my handy travel palettes. The worst are mixed palettes! I _never_ touch them. I just love the idea of them. But, no more! No holiday sets and palettes for me this year, please hold me to it!   I don't want to set myself up for failure tho, so I'll allow myself one item from the holiday collections, if it's something really really love.   So, I said it, now it's official and can't be unsaid.


  Holidays are a very dangerous time for low buy. Specially now that the holiday palettes start to come out in september-october. I also hate palettes with multiple kinds of products. Specially the ones with powder and cream products. They always end up looking gross


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 13, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> @veronika I am chuckling reading about the used eyeliner offer. It's just off the wall!


  Haha I know.. I couldn't believe it. When I told her it was unsanitary to try and pass on used liquid liners she replied "I have not opened it. It's brand new in box. Don't tell me it's unsanitary when I know it's brand new." Yet she has a listing for it that says she's opened and used it.. lies! I've also got an offer to trade for a bottle of rum! That one was slightly more tempting..


----------



## tirurit (Oct 13, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've also got an offer to trade for a bottle of rum! That one was slightly more tempting..


  Bwahahaha trading make up for alcohol! New addiction?!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought Flatter ME  I mean Fleeting Romance, blush from Mac, from the Matte collex, and just did a blush inventory. I have at least 5 colors like this.  *sigh* This is ridiculous...


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 13, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Bwahahaha trading make up for alcohol! New addiction?!


  Makeup > alcohol > used eyeliner. Lol.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 13, 2014)

Had a look through my lipsticks, rearranged them a bit. They're in alphabetical order but I've pulled lipsticks that are nice fall colours: Captive, Rebel,Verve And ones I want to finish up: Barons Rose, The faerie Glen, pink Friday and viva glam gaga 2 For my front two rows so I can see and grab them more easily   Got an Alexander wang pre launch party to go to in November so I need to be using up as much as I can.  At the moment all I'm definitely wanting from the Xmas collection is the nude lipbag and the red courting chic cremesheen gloss, i fancy the white brush set and the gold mineralize eye and lip bag but I have a feeling the prices will be a bit too high for me on those.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 13, 2014)

@veronikawithak, don't leave us hanging! Which rum? :cheers: @prettypackages, preaching to the choir! :werd:  I'm checking in. It is taking Herculean effort not to order something from Sephora right now and get the mini Too Faced Bronzer.  Let it be known: I'm actually trying to finish up my NARS Irresistiblement (20% tops left?) and my Bourjois bronzing primer (a third left!). One step forward, two steps back I guess.  I think I've narrowed down my allowance list for the rest of the year...  Hourglass Ambient Blush in Dim Infusion. I've been lemming it awhile, but I really can't justify the blush palette. Too. Many. Blushes.  it cosmetics Naturally Pretty palette & the contouring palette - but I'm waiting till TSC has a free S&H code or a beauty code. If I can get both at the same time and some Sam Edelman shoes on a mega deal, I'll be pleased!  One of the Tom Ford lipsticks for Holiday  MAC Beige 5 Mini Pigment set and the VG Rihanna I Duo (I'm still undecided on both of these!)  NARS Racquel and Anita or Julie lipsticks, and then the nude-mauvey lipstick and gloss from NARS Holiday.  That's it. I think it's workable, but I'm going to wait until the VIB/BI sale to order the NARS and Hourglass schtuff.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

Not a bad list Maris.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 13, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I think I've narrowed down my allowance list for the rest of the year...  Hourglass Ambient Blush in Dim Infusion. I've been lemming it awhile, but I really can't justify the blush palette. Too. Many. Blushes.  it cosmetics Naturally Pretty palette & the contouring palette - but I'm waiting till TSC has a free S&H code or a beauty code. If I can get both at the same time and some Sam Edelman shoes on a mega deal, I'll be pleased!  One of the Tom Ford lipsticks for Holiday  MAC Beige 5 Mini Pigment set and the VG Rihanna I Duo (I'm still undecided on both of these!)  NARS Racquel and Anita or Julie lipsticks, and then the nude-mauvey lipstick and gloss from NARS Holiday.  That's it. I think it's workable, but I'm going to wait until the VIB/BI sale to order the NARS and Hourglass schtuff.


  It should be noted that Julie is a Barney's/NARS website exclusive. (I think Raquel and Anita are both on Sephora, though.) So that may help with your decision-making.   My only planned makeup purchase is the Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette, which I was going to purchase back in August but put off. I'm thinking of adding an Anastasia Brow Wiz in Granite to the very short list but I'm not sure yet. Then I've got some other bits I want to get before the year is out -- mainly brush guards and a Benjabelle tree.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> My only planned makeup purchase is the Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette, which I was going to purchase back in August but put off. I'm thinking of adding an Anastasia Brow Wiz in Granite to the very short list but I'm not sure yet. Then I've got some other bits I want to get before the year is out -- mainly brush guards and a Benjabelle tree.


  I'm interested in one of those and their brush cleansers. 

  So I was looking at my blushes, after I realized the two I just bought from the Matte collex are dupes for what I already have, and realized I keep buying blushes in the same color family.  I probably only wear 4 out of the 30 I own, which I know isn't a lot, but for me it is.  I'm tired of buying the same things.
   I'm going to try and leave MAC alone and buy more skin care, or even different finishing powders and etc...  There is a particular brand I want to try but can't think of at the moment, but their products are used to help your makeup application last.
   I am going to stop buying brushes, and buy the LE/Special brushes. I'm going to  save my money for Hakuhodo (sp). One good thing about having so many brushes is that I was able to give some to my Aunt when she decided she wanted to learn how to put on E/S.  I don't even miss those brushes. LOL 
  I have enough lipsticks to wear a different one everyday for four months. (I know people have more but that's enough for me)   I have pigments I don't use, like ever, and I want to buy some from the MAC holiday collex? LOL  I also refuse to buy anymore lipsticks that are in the Embrace Me, Pink Pigeon, Party Parrot, Outrageously Fun, Impassioned family.    And no more red.  I was surprised that Rocky Horror had colors I don't have, but I went from trying to find the perfect red lipstick 4 years ago, to having 20+reds?  LOL    So instead of figuring out what I need, I'm going to buy what is different from what I already own.  Especially with MAC.  
  So I might just skip the Holiday Collex, just to skip the insanity of it all.   Even the individual E/S and lipstick.  

  I can drop ~200 easily on makeup but I'm cringing at paying that for a Stevie Wonder concert ticket????   Doing his "Songs in the Key of Life Album?"    I haven't been to NY to visit my girl in two years?  I have another friend in Nashville and I haven't been there yet! She's been there 10 years.  My cousin is in LA, been there for 10 years, haven't been out there yet either...   Yeah, I'm tripping!!!   (Or I need a sugar daddy, friend with a buddy pass, or a job making more money)   OH and I'm not saying I buy makeup instead of visiting friends/family and doing fun things. What I mean is, it is easy for me to spend money on makeup but when it comes to other things, I pause at the cost.   But I still go out and have fun.   I have to wear this makeup somewhere.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 14, 2014)

@Prettypackages your post really resonates with me!

  I too have a tone load of reds. I am going to weed them and get rid of the too similar to justify/cheap clones in there. Also, I too have amased quite a few brushes, some of which I hardly ever use. I keep putting my best brushes aside for "a special ocasion" but the truth is that the poor things are in a drawer, almost forgotten! I want to get rid of the low quality brushes (including some sigma that shed like crazy) and get some basic eye brushes from zoeva (heard marvelous things and great prices). Then I will try my hand at Hakuhodo now and then as a treat.

  I am trying to wait for special items or shades that I do not have already. So that would mean a nice purple lipstick, nude lipstick and have a look at those red eyeshadows that mac has coming soon.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 14, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Seriously these are so true.
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> ...


  i love the name Razzleberry! what a gorgeous name, i am not going to go research the shade though, trying to be strong though!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 14, 2014)

Having an off week, I have a bit of a cold and feeling really run down as I have been working a lot, as a result my Giant Papillary Conjunctivitis has flared up in my eyes, luckily its not a contagious thing that effects my make up, but it means I can't wear my contact lenses and my eyes are incredibly sore and inflamed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This means for now im back in my glasses and taking some anti inflammitories to stop me itching. No eye make up at the moment either, for fear of further irritation or rubbing it all over my face!

  As a result, today I wore a purple/plum lip - Maybelline Color Drama Lipstick in Berry Much, I own 2 of these, this shade and Light it Up, i think I prefer these to the NARS Matte Pencils, but that is prob because I think they are more of a dupe for the NARS Satin Lip Pencils which I love!

  I bought a permanent marker yesterday to mark the caps on my lipsticks  with where the product is up to full twisted up, these are the items I am working on using up. I got the idea from PrettyPistol86 who I have been watching on youtube, she doesn't appear to be be huge or sponsored and I am loving all her project pan videos and weekly makeup bag videos. She does use stuff up super fast though.....its impressive!

  I have been good for the last week and only used my Nars tinted moisturiser, I have also applied primer, concealer and powder daily to help go through stuff. i have also set a phone reminder to reapply my choosen lip product of the day 4 times a day!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 14, 2014)

My 2 week update on my project pan, added in a couple of extra things I either want to work on or realised were close to being done! I also made a perm marker mark on bottles showing my current level so I can track how fast things get used up etc, I thought it might help me keep on track.



Makeup:  1. NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer  Finished2. NARS Creamy Concealer Vanilla - approx 50% left  3. Clinique High Impact Extreame Volume Mascara - nearly done Finished4. Soap & glory Kick Ass concealer Light - 70% left  5. MAC MSF Natural in Light - 30% left  6. NARS Sheer Glow Foundation Sample   7. L'Oreal Brow Pencil - 50% left Finished8. Chanel Graphite eyeliner - 60% left  9. MAC To Swoon For Lipstick - 50% left  10. MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick - 50% left  11. NARS Tinted Moisturiser - Finland - 20% left  12. Benefit Posie Balm  13. Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector  14. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Black  15. Rimmel Scandel Eyes Waterproof Kohl - Nude     Perfume:  1. Ghost Deep Night  2. Laura Mercier Almond Coconut     Skincare:  1. Clarins HydraQuench Moisturiser - 10% left Finished2. First Aid Beauty Radience Pads - 10 pad left Finished3. Balancing Me Hydrating Mist - 60% left  4. LRP Miceller Water - 30% left  5. Sarah Chapman Cleansing Balm - 50% left  6. Sarah Chapman Overnight Facial - 70% left  7. Superfacialist by Una Brennan Vit C Cleansing Oil - 20% left Finished   Haircare:  1. Charles Worthington Intensive Conditioning Balm - 30% left  2. It's a 10 Keratin Leave in conditioner - 50% left     BodyCare:  1. Palmolive Shower gel  2. Original Source Shower gel  3. Shower gel  4. Champneys Body Scrub  5. Nivea Body Lotion  6. Eucerin Body Lotion  7. Garnier Body Lotion  8. Neutrogena Body Balm Finished  


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 14, 2014)

My last holiday set arrived today - Tarte Kiss & Belle collection. It's going right back - the finish of all of these is decidedly meh. I was hoping these would serve as next year's Patentpolish/Huggables since I'm powering through those. They're a very poor replacement so I'm not keeping them.

  Given how successful both of those lipstick launches were for MAC, I think we'll see more like that. I'll hope for a relaunch/shade extension and purchase 2-3 individual shades then. 

  On the upside, all of the purging I've done has made me very picky. If I don't love it, I don't keep it. I know I'll just end up tossing it a year from now.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 14, 2014)

Personally, I initially wasn't very keen on the hugables and pantentpolish lippies, but now I really like them. In particular, revved up patentpolish is THE nude for me. It looks amazing and feels like a dream


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 14, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> i love the name Razzleberry! what a gorgeous name, i am not going to go research the shade though, trying to be strong though!


  I'll just say it's not a must-have. :nods:  





charlotte366 said:


> Having an off week, I have a bit of a cold and feeling really run down as I have been working a lot, as a result my Giant Papillary Conjunctivitis has flared up in my eyes, luckily its not a contagious thing that effects my make up, but it means I can't wear my contact lenses and my eyes are incredibly sore and inflamed


  :support: Feel better soon!


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 14, 2014)

FOTD...  Bioderma Sensibio Anti-Rougeurs cream & Maybelline Baby Skin on nose/inner cheeks  Bobbi Brown Skin foundation, #00 Alabaster on Real Techniques buffing brush - I'm trying to finish up these 3 things MAC Bare Study painpot as a base; WnW Brule on browbone The Balm Nude Tude palette: Sultry through crease, Sexy in outer corners, and Sassy tapped onto lid  BB Black Ink liner winged  NARS Irresistiblement bronzer (also used this as a final blending shade in socket), The Balm Mary-Lou Manizer to highlight & MAC Mineralise Blush in Dainty.  Lancome Rouge in Love #322M lipstick (Corail in love) and Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Peony.  Too Faced Better than Sex mascara  Hourglass Ambient Powder in Diffused Light


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Personally, I initially wasn't very keen on the hugables and pantentpolish lippies, but now I really like them. In particular, revved up patentpolish is THE nude for me. It looks amazing and feels like a dream


  Those were great!


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sooo it all started by tracking my purchases from last this years MAC collections. OMG I am so proud of myself b/c this year compared to 2013 is a major makeover. I think 2013 it felt like i was competing with the whole world to get my purchases online b/c i was overseas without a MAC store, so its a bunch of blindly impulse limited edition item buying. 

  I then decided to go back further and i went as far as when i first started to pay attention to mac collections which was around 2008. Thank goodness for my OCD and awesome memory that i remember lol so 2008, 2009 were the days that i bought maybe from a collection or 2. 2010 I was deployed in Afghanistan so my interest in makeup wasnt as extensive but i still looked at launches but didnt buy much. Same with 2011. Now 2012 was the year I left to live in Japan and i think this is where it all started. I was away, bored no major stores so of course I shopped. Problem was I didnt wear it enough to actually be worth buying. 

  Now 2013, I was in Hawaii and then went back to Japan, whoa this is where my purchases blew up! I bought from almost every collection, I think thats why I realized I needed to really take a look at my purchases and compare them to my actual tastes and what i wear. im going to post the lists its going to be a long post but im just in awe after a whole years look in mac collection purchases. I am so glad we did this ladies. This has helped  me put things in perspective about

*1) what makeup means to me*
*2) what i actually wear*
*3) the emotional attachment i had for LE items*
*4) the amount of purchases i was making *

  so here it goes:
*2013 *
*JANUARY*


Nothing 
 
*FEBRUARY*
 Archie's Girls: Betty and Veronica Collection


Flatter Me powder-gave away 
Ronnie Red ls 
Betty Bright ls 
Daddys Lil Girl ls 
 
*MARCH*


Nothing 
 
*APRIL*
Fashion Sets Collection


Ablaze- gave away 
Silly-gave away 
Embrace me- kept 
 In Extra Dimension Collection


Double Definition - returned 
Shape The Future – gave away 
Zestful - kept 
Opalesse - kept 
Triple Impact - kept 
Smoky Mauve – rec’d in swap-gave away  
Flaming Chic – gave away 
Bareness - kept 
At Dusk - kept 
Fiery Impact – gave away 
Blazing Heat - kept  
 
*MAY*
Art of the Eye Collection (MAC Online, MAC PRO Stores Only)


Parrot e/s - kept 
Banafsaj e/s – in maybe list 
 
RiRi  MAC Collection 


Riri woo- kept 
 
Temperature Rising Collection


Feel my pulse ls- returned 
Caliene- rec’d in swap- gave away 
Ripe for Love- getting rid of 
Soft serenaded- returned 
Bare my soul- rec;d swap- gave away 
Temp rising quad- rec;d in swap- gave away 
Hot night blush- gave away 
Strobe liquid- returned 
 

*JUNE*
All About Orange Collection


Tarte & Trendy - sold 
Neon Orange – back t mac- gave away 
Flamingo –returned 
Sushi Kiss - sold 
Sweet & Sour – sold 
Royal Sunset – gave away 
Honey Jasmine – gave away 
Immortal Flower – bought in cco- gave away 
 

RiRi  MAC Summer Collection (MAC Online Only)


Riri boy-kept 
Heaux- kept 
 Tropical Taboo Collection


Adored msf- gave away 
Rio- gave away 
Lust- sold 
159 brush- kept 
 
*JULY*


Nothing 
 
*AUGUST*


Nothing 
 
*SEPTEMBER*
Retro Matte Collection


Lipstick
Relentlessly Red - returned
	Flat Out Fabulous - returned
	Runway Hit – kept, returned back up
	Fixed On Drama – in out box
	PLWLP- debating these 	
Shock Value  
Dynamo  
Fashion Boost  
 *OCTOBER*
RiRi  MAC Fall Collection


Hibiscus kiss-returned 
Diamonds ccb- returned 	
Bad girl gone good blush- gave away 	
Talk that talk ls/lp- kept 	
Riri woo lp- kept 	
Riri nude- kept 
 
Divine Night: Colour Collection


Private Party ls- kept 
Exclusive event- returned 
Talk the town blush- returned 
Lavish loving-returned 
 Divine Night: Sets Collection


Cremesheen Glass Art of Seduction – gave away
Lipstick Dark Deed -kept
	Lip Pencil Vino- gave away 
All pigment sets 
 

*NOVEMBER*


Nothing  
 

*DECEMBER*
RiRi  MAC Holiday Collection


Pleasure bomb ls- kept 
Bad girl riri ls- kept 
 Magnetic Nude Collection


Pleasure model-kept 
Autoerotique- kept 
Magnetic Appeal- returned 
Fairly Precious- kept 
A natural flirt es- rec’d swap=gave away 
Sweet heat-kept 
Silver dawn- kept- might give away 
Ampurous alloy- rec;d swap- may give away 
 
Punk Couture Collection


Punk Couture- returned 
Instigator-kept 
Haute couture- returned 
Studded kiss- returned  
 
*​Now **2014*
*JANUARY*


Nothing 
 

*FEBRUARY*
A Fantasy of Flowers Collection


  rec’d Perfect Topping in swap 
 
*MARCH*


*Other* 
 

Lime crime pink velvetine 
Liners, wicked, salem 
 
*APRIL*


Nothing 
 
*MAY*
Alluring Aquatic Collection –  


seduced at sea blush- getting rid of 
sea me hear me blush- getting rid of 
Delphic ED bronzer 
Enchanted one l/s 
 
*JUNE*


Nothing 
 
*JULY*


Nothing 
 

*AUGUST*


Nothing 
 

*SEPTEMBER*
Artificially Wild Collection 


natural wilderness e/s 
pink cult blush 
taupe blush 
 

*OCTOBER*
The Matte Lip Collection 


Styled in Sephia 
Pander Me 
Other- Hourglass Blush Palette, Benefit Blush palette 
 
*NOVEMBER*


Nothing 
 
*DECEMBER*


Nothing


----------



## tirurit (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow amazingly organized!


----------



## mauu (Oct 15, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Sooo it all started by tracking my purchases from last this years MAC collections. OMG I am so proud of myself b/c this year compared to 2013 is a major makeover. I think 2013 it felt like i was competing with the whole world to get my purchases online b/c i was overseas without a MAC store, so its a bunch of blindly impulse limited edition item buying.
> 
> ...


  Wow, you really slowed down this year. Well done! You can be proud of yourself. Keep it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's a great idea to look back on your purchases and reflect on what were hits and misses or what's still laying around unopened. I still have unopened items from January 2014, for example... Not good.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 15, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Sooo it all started by tracking my purchases from last this years MAC collections. OMG I am so proud of myself b/c this year compared to 2013 is a major makeover. I think 2013 it felt like i was competing with the whole world to get my purchases online b/c i was overseas without a MAC store, so its a bunch of blindly impulse limited edition item buying.
> 
> I then decided to go back further and i went as far as when i first started to pay attention to mac collections which was around 2008. Thank goodness for my OCD and awesome memory that i remember lol so 2008, 2009 were the days that i bought maybe from a collection or 2. 2010 I was deployed in Afghanistan so my interest in makeup wasnt as extensive but i still looked at launches but didnt buy much. Same with 2011. Now 2012 was the year I left to live in Japan and i think this is where it all started. I was away, bored no major stores so of course I shopped. Problem was I didnt wear it enough to actually be worth buying.
> 
> ...


  What strikes me most about this exercise is that I KNOW if I did the same thing, I'd see a huge percentage of MAC purchases that I ended up giving away or taking BTM. It really drives home how important it is to buy very selectively; otherwise, we might as well just burn twenties for kicks.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm interested in one of those and their brush cleansers.   So I was looking at my blushes, after I realized the two I just bought from the Matte collex are dupes for what I already have, and realized I keep buying blushes in the same color family.  I probably only wear 4 out of the 30 I own, which I know isn't a lot, but for me it is.  I'm tired of buying the same things.  I'm going to try and leave MAC alone and buy more skin care, or even different finishing powders and etc...  There is a particular brand I want to try but can't think of at the moment, but their products are used to help your makeup application last.  I am going to stop buying brushes, and buy the LE/Special brushes. I'm going to  save my money for Hakuhodo (sp). One good thing about having so many brushes is that I was able to give some to my Aunt when she decided she wanted to learn how to put on E/S.  I don't even miss those brushes. LOL  I have enough lipsticks to wear a different one everyday for four months. (I know people have more but that's enough for me)   I have pigments I don't use, like ever, and I want to buy some from the MAC holiday collex? LOL  I also refuse to buy anymore lipsticks that are in the Embrace Me, Pink Pigeon, Party Parrot, Outrageously Fun, Impassioned family.    And no more red.  I was surprised that Rocky Horror had colors I don't have, but I went from trying to find the perfect red lipstick 4 years ago, to having 20+reds?  LOL    So instead of figuring out what I need, I'm going to buy what is different from what I already own.  Especially with MAC.   So I might just skip the Holiday Collex, just to skip the insanity of it all.   Even the individual E/S and lipstick.    I can drop ~200 easily on makeup but I'm cringing at paying that for a Stevie Wonder concert ticket????   Doing his "Songs in the Key of Life Album?"    I haven't been to NY to visit my girl in two years?  I have another friend in Nashville and I haven't been there yet! She's been there 10 years.  My cousin is in LA, been there for 10 years, haven't been out there yet either...   Yeah, I'm tripping!!!   (Or I need a sugar daddy, friend with a buddy pass, or a job making more money)   OH and I'm not saying I buy makeup instead of visiting friends/family and doing fun things. What I mean is, it is easy for me to spend money on makeup but when it comes to other things, I pause at the cost.   But I still go out and have fun.   I have to wear this makeup somewhere.


  So much honesty here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 15, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> What strikes me most about this exercise is that I KNOW if I did the same thing, I'd see a huge percentage of MAC purchases that I ended up giving away or taking BTM. It really *drives home how important it is to buy very selectively*; otherwise, we might as well just burn twenties for kicks.


  I know! Its crazy but like you said it shows you your habits! At first I was just writing down what i bought but then i took it a step further t see what happened to it, so I know now that i lean for a perfect pink and i dont wear it and i try and shop what everyone hypes then end up returning it. My BF makes fun of me for returning items, hes just like dont buy them in the first place and hes right, i think just becasue the policy is there doesnt mean its another excuse to shop irresponsibly. I am so glad i did this. 

  "*drives home how important it is to buy very selectively" this is really what i took away from this years low buy. *


  I think next i will attack my brush collection, I use to have 2 sets of eye brushes from MAC and the some sigma, I got rid of my sigma and my second set of mac as i dont think i need back ups of eye brushes. I now have an extensive collection of hakuhodos that I love and adore them i dont regret the brand they were an investment but i know i have to go through them, i dont need 6 blush brushes, these are beautiful but the amount I have is overwhelming. 

Im in Japan next year I'm going to visit the store and make one last big purchase for any unique japanese tradition ones I havent tracked down again Im going to be super selective. I think my hakuhodo collection is extensive enough and I may part with some that I barely use,  love them but its no need to have multiple brushes that serve the same purpose. At the moment I know I have about 20 hakuhodo face brushes alone.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy tracking, Janette! You slowed waaaaay down this year! :cheer:


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I am going to stop buying brushes, and buy the LE/Special brushes. I'm going to  save my money for Hakuhodo (sp). One good thing about having so many brushes is that I was able to give some to my Aunt when she decided she wanted to learn how to put on E/S.  I don't even miss those brushes. LOL
> I have enough lipsticks to wear a different one everyday for four months. (I know people have more but that's enough for me)   I have pigments I don't use, like ever, and I want to buy some from the MAC holiday collex? LOL  I also refuse to buy anymore lipsticks that are in the Embrace Me, Pink Pigeon, Party Parrot, Outrageously Fun, Impassioned family.    And no more red.  I was surprised that Rocky Horror had colors I don't have, but I went from trying to find the perfect red lipstick 4 years ago, to having 20+reds?  LOL    So instead of figuring out what I need, I'm going to buy what is different from what I already own.  Especially with MAC.
> So I might just skip the Holiday Collex, just to skip the insanity of it all.   Even the individual E/S and lipstick.
> 
> ...


  I'm the exact same.  I don't know why, but it's the one thing I just don't care about the cost so much.  Everything else though and I'm like "Wait.. should I?  Do I NEED to?  Is it WORTH it?"  What I really need though, is to say is this MAKEUP worth it?

  Probably not.  I'm still buying, though.

  I'm making a purchase from Sephora today for F&F and calling it quits for the year though.  (I hope.)

  I have enough stuff coming in the mail that is being kept aside for me for xmas, that my entire xmas is going to be nothing but make-up.  Which as exciting as that is for a junkie, I'd like other things -- problem is, I don't know *what* else I'd like.  It's easier for me to just say to people "Meh, buy me makeup".  What makes it worse is my birthday is 4 days after Christmas.  (29th) so it's even more difficult for them.

  I think I'm just going to ask for lots of pjs, socks and hoodies.  I live in them anyway seeing as I can't work or study.  This is all ridiculous though.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 16, 2014)

I think my spending (even though I still struggle with my "low buy") has gone way down compared to last year. For example, I only purchased $119 worth of products from this year's Sephora F&F Sale while last year I hauled $410 worth of products. That's a bit of progress, right? All thanks to this thread. You ladies have been so helpful!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 16, 2014)

I so agree with you ladies above, make-up purchases get some kind of crazy special pass as opposed to other items or experiences like travel!

  It's our passion, so I guess that's why we allow it.

  It's funny, I never was one to spend money on alcohol (except on rare occasions) when I used to go out clubbing- I always thought I'd rather buy a lipstick than a cocktail.

  Meanwhile, people who spend a lot on drinks would not dare buy a tonne of make up or even spend the equivalent on it, or splurge on a high end brand.
  Someone posted a link to youtuber Pinksofoxy and I watched the video, thank you to whoever it was
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What resonated with me was how she had been using up older products and targeting them.

  I haven't heavily targeted all of my older items yet, and I have some MAC items I want to use up which are pretty ancient, especially the lipsticks.

  Eg. I have one of the Barbie lippies from 2006 which has a little left, another lippie from 2007, and a handful from 2008-2009.

  So tonight, I put them aside and I'm going to use them up ASAP and if any are just not my cup of tea, they'll be used for B2M.

  I have quite a lot from 2010, which I think I will group together so I am more mindful.

  I'm thinking I'll keep this up for the 2011-2014 ones as it will encourage me to stay on track.

  Considering it will be 2015 soon, it is scary to think how many older lipsticks I have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







jennifae said:


> I think my spending (even though I still struggle with my "low buy") has gone way down compared to last year. For example, I only purchased $119 worth of products from this year's Sephora F&F Sale while last year I hauled $410 worth of products. That's a bit of progress, right? All thanks to this thread. You ladies have been so helpful!


  I totally agree! This thread has helped me be more careful even though I am still buying I am committed to less back ups and saying no sometimes to things I can live without, and at the very least reducing my no second thoughts buying. Even if I do end up buying an item, at least I walked away and thought about it. Quite a few times, I have not returned to buy things I would have snapped up instantly.

  Also, I've sold back ups of some hot ticket LE items which I would never have done in the past. eg. Betty Bright, Pleasurebomb, Force of Love, even Party Parrot. I realised having back ups sitting around which I won't even get near for a long time is silly and I was better off with some cash in my hand than storing a lippie.

  The difference in your spending at the Sephora F&F sale speaks volumes- congrats!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 16, 2014)

Apologies if this has been posted, it's a fairly new video so maybe not, this is a New Zealand professional blogger, and her storage is custom made and out of this world awesome!

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VodsQ7laz4c


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 16, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Apologies if this has been posted, it's a fairly new video so maybe not, this is a New Zealand professional blogger, and her storage is custom made and out of this world awesome!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VodsQ7laz4c


  I watched that video a couple of weeks ago, and wow... she has the best storage I've ever seen! I also adore her rotating lipstick holder.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 16, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Apologies if this has been posted, it's a fairly new video so maybe not, this is a New Zealand professional blogger, and her storage is custom made and out of this world awesome!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VodsQ7laz4c


  Oh my gosh…it's beautifully stored but even looking at that much stuff makes me feel overwhelmed. Ever since I started tracking usage in April, I've been obsessed with getting through my stash each month. I never make it through all the e/s or the off-season lippies, but I know I couldn't handle a massive collection like this. It would feel like weight on me.

  Beautiful set up although I couldn't make it past the second drawer before I stopped watching.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Oh my gosh…it's beautifully stored but even looking at that much stuff makes me feel overwhelmed. Ever since I started tracking usage in April, I've been obsessed with getting through my stash each month. I never make it through all the e/s or the off-season lippies, but I know I couldn't handle a massive collection like this. It would feel like weight on me.  Beautiful set up although I couldn't make it past the second drawer before I stopped watching.


  I felt exactly the same way. Beautiful storage but watching gave me major anxiety. I can barely handle my own stash and that's with it all hidden away.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 16, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I felt exactly the same way. Beautiful storage but watching gave me major anxiety. I can barely handle my own stash and that's with it all hidden away.


  My house is feeling really cluttered right now and it feels compressive. I'm slowly making my way through a house purge and it feels great. The more I get rid of, the better I feel. 

  I've been purging away for weeks and I'm still trimming my makeup. I went from 4 purple lippies to the two I really like (swapped out packaging to keep the AA tube) and today I decided that I didn't like two recent MAC pan shadows (ones I ordered online instead of choosing in person - a mistake) nearly as much as I should so I decided that they and Yield to Love (not a good shade for me) were going back. Forty minutes later, they were in the mail. I used to love fluidlines, but now I prefer pencil liners (UD and Tarte). Five into my BTM bag (they're a couple of years old anyway); I've made myself wear each shade three times since April; obviously I won't miss them. I'm also letting go of my last MB and EDB as well. I just want LESS. I think at least another couple of blush will need to go. There's nothing wrong with them, but I never reach for them since I now have versions/finishes I like better.

  I think I'm finally at a place where I'm not at risk of just adding more. It's not that I won't add items I love, but I want to be very selective about it and be sure that it really isn't just more of the same. I'm very pleased that I didn't have a single makeup item in my Sephora F&F sale.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 16, 2014)

I need to do a full-on home purge, and not just makeup, and it's overwhelming just thinking about it.  I thinking I may need to use some vacation days in order to do this so that I have a day just to rest before I start tackling it all.  I've been working so much that the last thing I want to do when I get home is taking on this huge project.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 16, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I need to do a full-on home purge, and not just makeup, and it's overwhelming just thinking about it.  I thinking I may need to use some vacation days in order to do this so that I have a day just to rest before I start tackling it all.  I've been working so much that the last thing I want to do when I get home is taking on this huge project.


  i feel the same way sometimes. i need to get rid of the stuff i'm not using.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> My house is feeling really cluttered right now and it feels compressive. I'm _*slowly making my way through a house purge*_ and it feels great. The more I get rid of, the better I feel.
> 
> I've been purging away for weeks and I'm still trimming my makeup. I went from 4 purple lippies to the two I really like (swapped out packaging to keep the AA tube) and today I decided that I didn't like two recent MAC pan shadows (ones I ordered online instead of choosing in person - a mistake) nearly as much as I should so I decided that they and Yield to Love (not a good shade for me) were going back. Forty minutes later, they were in the mail. I used to love fluidlines, but now I prefer pencil liners (UD and Tarte). Five into my BTM bag (they're a couple of years old anyway); I've made myself wear each shade three times since April; obviously I won't miss them. I'm also letting go of my last MB and EDB as well. I just want LESS. I think at least another couple of blush will need to go. There's nothing wrong with them, but I never reach for them since I now have versions/finishes I like better.
> 
> I think I'm finally at a place where I'm not at risk of just adding more. It's not that I won't add items I love, but I want to be very selective about it and be sure that it really isn't just more of the same. I'm very pleased that _*I didn't have a single makeup item in my Sephora F&F sale. *_


  I have started with my makeup but since my BF and I and a roommate are now moving from a house to an apartment I know we both have to go and declutter our other items. We had a fight a couple months ago right before me leaving for this training exercise out of state. He doesn't talk much which kinda irritates because I am not a mind reader, I don't go giving hints or beat around the bush, if i am angry or upset i will say whats wrong so i was upset about the cleanliness of the house. It just feels cluttered and me moving in recently didn't help. It was an adjustment.

  Well he blurted out how my stuff is everywhere and how he never said anything about it then he tries to backtrack. i don't care but tell me these things now were getting somewhere! I'm still adjusting about how i fit in this house. Being in the military I move around a lot so i may not have a lot of item but it was all just my things and I been so used to living alone, independent. Now i have to learn to make him communicate4e but also how i should adjust and compromise this space with us. That's prob why I am in need of destashing, watching my spending habits, decluttering because i am now having to compromise space. It feels better to look back and see where i need to readjust.  

  I also so glad i am not looking for a F&F code either because i dont have a single item i am need of. Whenever i need staples i will replace them as needed.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 16, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I so agree with you ladies above, make-up purchases get some kind of crazy special pass as opposed to other items or experiences like travel!
> 
> It's our passion, so I guess that's why we allow it.
> 
> ...


  you make a very good point about pairing up your older lipsticks, i think i will take this in account as well as i downsize, I have VG cyndi that i rarely touch and when did that come out? yup it has to go.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 16, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> you make a very good point about pairing up your older lipsticks, i think i will take this in account as well as i downsize, I have VG cyndi that i rarely touch and when did that come out? yup it has to go.


  I'll raise your VG Cyndi lipstick with a backup (never used!) to my half-used one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was my gateway red.

  Keep strong, this weekend ladies and gents!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 17, 2014)

I definitely didn't low-buy with the F&F Sale.

  Infact, I spent a disgusting amount of money on the sale and two days before it, too.

  I've vowed other than a couple items (Perfect Topping MSF and the MegaPRO palette I'm waiting to arrive to a CP) that I'm not purchasing anymore makeup for at LEAST 6 months.

  I need to be held accountable.  I've gone over the line.  I don't even care that most if it is going to be gifted so I'll end up with the money back in my pocket (I was asked to choose things I wanted make-up wise and pre-buy them as people have no clue what I do/don't have/like).  I'm actually somewhat nauseated with myself.  If it wasn't for gift giving purposes, I'd cancel the order.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I definitely didn't low-buy with the F&F Sale.
> 
> Infact, I spent a disgusting amount of money on the sale and two days before it, too.
> 
> ...


  You seem really unhappy with the decision you made. Why shouldn't you cancel the order; who cares whose money it is? I know that some of the items will ultimately be gifts, but that's because you asked for them. Perhaps there are other things that you need more than more makeup?

  if it's too much and you've recognized that, hold yourself accountable and do the right thing. Cancel the order. You've posted before that you hardly wear the makeup you buy because you're not well enough to. So maybe enjoy what you already have and ask for other items that you need or would enjoy and use.

  Most of us struggle not to buy when feeling low, but you know as well as I do that stuff just doesn't make things better. Not really. The order rush doesn't last.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I definitely didn't low-buy with the F&F Sale.
> 
> Infact, I spent a disgusting amount of money on the sale and two days before it, too.
> 
> ...


  I know it sounds like an excuse - but the orders have already been shipped and being in the UK, I ordered a couple items that weren't able to be shipped here for unknown reasons (lipsticks, I think it's a brand decision if they allow Sephora to ship here) so I had to have them sent to a US forwarding company first.  They're currently in transit so they can't go back but the forwarding company doesn't do returns for you either - go figure.  If I return anything I'll have to have it shipped to the UK and then pay to ship it back.. which'll actually put me out a lot of money due to the cost I'm going to pay for them to be shipped from the forwarding company (Sephora's shipping is cheaper) -- go figure!

  I really should have thought this all through.  The only thing I can do now is learn from it.  Don't make impulse buys, don't allow sales to grab me.

  I think the biggest thing is this is the first time I've been able to buy from the Sephora holiday kits.  Up until early this year, they didn't ship to the UK so they were unobtainable to me so I think that's why I let the impulse go and thought "yes! get everything because you've never been able to before!"

  I think in the long run, I'll love everything - but the biggest thing is really that I hardly wear it due to my health.  I guess the problem is I don't have any other hobbies as there isn't much I can do other than watch YouTube.  I can't focus on movies and tv shows long enough to keep with the plot line usually, so that for the most part isn't even possible.  I have hoards of pjs/lounge clothes and socks that I wear as I don't actually get dressed each day.  I just shower and put on fresh clean PJs as they're the comfiest for me with the health problems.

  This illness has to definitely be one of the most life-sucking there is.  I know people who have suffered from cancer and also suffer from this and they say this illness is worse on them physically than cancer ever was.  Really drives home when you hear that from them just how horrible this crap is.

  I wonder if maybe I buy makeup in hope that I'll find the energy to use it.  I keep hoping I will, but I never do.  I save up all my energy for when I need it to go to the Drs, or go grocery shopping, etc.  I do have a few occasions coming up where I'll need to dress up nicely and wear make-up so that will at least be a plus.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> *The biggest thing is really that I hardly wear it due to my health*.  I guess the problem is I don't have any other hobbies.
> 
> I wonder if maybe I buy makeup in hope that I'll find the energy to use it.  I keep hoping I will, but I never do.


  I hope you take this in the spirit in which I intend it, and you did ask for help/accountability. 

  Stop. Buying. Makeup. At least for now. You already have a very sizeable stash and you're not wearing it. Why keep adding more? I genuinely hope that you'll gain more energy/health and be able to enjoy your makeup again. But when/if that happens, you have more than enough makeup to enjoy. 

  I'm not sure that buying makeup is a hobby any more, because you're not even able to enjoy what you have. I don't mean this judgmentally because Lord knows we've all been guilty of buying way too much makeup on this thread, but I think you're recognizing that it's not helping. Over-buying can be a way to self-medicate, make us feel better for a short time. But it doesn't last. It's now causing you stress and making you waste funds that you may well need in the future. 

  I agree that finding another way to spend time that you enjoy is important, and I'm certain it's not easy. But when the rush you once got from buying makeup turns to shame and nausea then it's time to find something else. 

  Good luck.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> *The biggest thing is really that I hardly wear it due to my health*.  I guess the problem is I don't have any other hobbies.
> 
> I wonder if maybe I buy makeup in hope that I'll find the energy to use it.  I keep hoping I will, but I never do.
> I hope you take this in the spirit in which I intend it, and you did ask for help/accountability.
> ...


  No, you're completely right.  I need to just.. stop.  Completely.  Thanks for the bluntness, it's been needed.

  I appreciate it!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> No, you're completely right.  I need to just.. stop.  Completely.  Thanks for the bluntness, it's been needed.
> 
> I appreciate it!


Just wanted to let you know, if you ever need someone to chat with, you're free to PM me!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 17, 2014)

Ive just realized that i have quite a few items of makeup that i keep for special ocasions only. And want to know what is funny? I keep using tones of products to do my face on special days and not liking the result!  Just wednesday, i liked better how i looked when i got ready in a rush for work than when it took me 30 mins to apply it for a nighr our!  Perhaps my technique sucks big time, or perhaps a wash of colour suits me better than a toneload of eyeshadows!?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 17, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Ive just realized that i have quite a few items of makeup that i keep for special ocasions only. And want to know what is funny? I keep using tones of products to do my face on special days and not liking the result!  Just wednesday, i liked better how i looked when i got ready in a rush for work than when it took me 30 mins to apply it for a nighr our!  Perhaps my technique sucks big time, or perhaps a wash of colour suits me better than a toneload of eyeshadows!?


  I totally get you! It's sods law you'll look good on a normal day but struggle to get the look you want on a day when you've got time to play around with your makeup!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 17, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> you make a very good point about pairing up your older lipsticks, i think i will take this in account as well as i downsize, I have VG cyndi that i rarely touch and when did that come out? yup it has to go.


  I've just separated mine, as they get lost in the fray. I think that anything older than 2009 is going to get used a few times and then B2M'd by the end of the year. I want to get rid of everything from 2009/2010 in 2015.

  Whilst some stuff doesn't smell bad, I don't think it smells as nice as brand new stuff (I suppose the vanilla scent fades over the course of half a decade or more lol).

  One thing that I realised is - every time you use one of your crappy old lippies, you lose a chance to use up a nicer lipstick which might be new or even a few years old but much younger than the others and you keep getting backlogged.

  That's why I am not going to force myself to finish those really old ones (unless I really enjoy a particular shade). I feel like the window of time to use them has come and gone and it's better to get to work on shades from 2010/11 that I actually prefer which are pretty old as it is!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 17, 2014)

I have been speaking to a teenage relative overseas who loves make-up but can't access/afford high end stuff.

  Just 2 days ago I thought to myself, I should really send her some stuff, particularly my Dior and Chanel eyeshadow palettes which I can no longer wear due to eye allergies.

  It's like she read my mind, and asked me on facebook last night if I could send her some decent quality brushes and make-up.

  I gave her a lot of sample sized stuff years ago (GWP type stuff) as I amassed a huge amount, especially when I worked at a department store in cosmetics and now she has a taste for the good stuff!

  I'm really happy that I can do something nice for her and my stash can live on and bring a lot of happiness to her.

  She is a very pretty girl and has a good character, and I know she will really appreciate and use what I send, which makes me happy.

  The postage will be expensive, but it will be well worth it, and if I was buying some new stuff for her I would spend more than the postage anyways.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I have been speaking to a teenage relative overseas who loves make-up but can't access/afford high end stuff.
> 
> Just 2 days ago I thought to myself, I should really send her some stuff, particularly my Dior and Chanel eyeshadow palettes which I can no longer wear due to eye allergies.
> 
> ...


  Not to mention, more room and maybe even some peace of mind.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 17, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> You seem really unhappy with the decision you made. Why shouldn't you cancel the order; who cares whose money it is? I know that some of the items will ultimately be gifts, but that's because you asked for them. Perhaps there are other things that you need more than more makeup?  if it's too much and you've recognized that, hold yourself accountable and do the right thing. Cancel the order. You've posted before that you hardly wear the makeup you buy because you're not well enough to. So maybe enjoy what you already have and ask for other items that you need or would enjoy and use.  Most of us struggle not to buy when feeling low, but you know as well as I do that stuff just doesn't make things better. Not really. The order rush doesn't last.





Audrey C said:


> I hope you take this in the spirit in which I intend it, and you did ask for help/accountability.   Stop. Buying. Makeup. At least for now. You already have a very sizeable stash and you're not wearing it. Why keep adding more? I genuinely hope that you'll gain more energy/health and be able to enjoy your makeup again. But when/if that happens, you have more than enough makeup to enjoy.   I'm not sure that buying makeup is a hobby any more, because you're not even able to enjoy what you have. I don't mean this judgmentally because Lord knows we've all been guilty of buying way too much makeup on this thread, but I think you're recognizing that it's not helping. Over-buying can be a way to self-medicate, make us feel better for a short time. But it doesn't last. It's now causing you stress and making you waste funds that you may well need in the future.   I agree that finding another way to spend time that you enjoy is important, and I'm certain it's not easy. But when the rush you once got from buying makeup turns to shame and nausea then it's time to find something else.   Good luck.


  You always have good advice.   





MissTania said:


> I have been speaking to a teenage relative overseas who loves make-up but can't access/afford high end stuff.  Just 2 days ago I thought to myself, I should really send her some stuff, particularly my Dior and Chanel eyeshadow palettes which I can no longer wear due to eye allergies.  It's like she read my mind, and asked me on facebook last night if I could send her some decent quality brushes and make-up.  I gave her a lot of sample sized stuff years ago (GWP type stuff) as I amassed a huge amount, especially when I worked at a department store in cosmetics and now she has a taste for the good stuff!  I'm really happy that I can do something nice for her and my stash can live on and bring a lot of happiness to her.  She is a very pretty girl and has a good character, and I know she will really appreciate and use what I send, which makes me happy.  The postage will be expensive, but it will be well worth it, and if I was buying some new stuff for her I would spend more than the postage anyways.


  That's so sweet!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 18, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> No, you're completely right.  I need to just.. stop.  Completely.  Thanks for the bluntness, it's been needed.
> 
> I appreciate it!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, if you ever need someone to chat with, you're free to PM me!


  Thanks, love!


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 18, 2014)

Quote:


MissTania said:


> I have been speaking to a teenage relative overseas who loves make-up but can't access/afford high end stuff.
> 
> Just 2 days ago I thought to myself, I should really send her some stuff, particularly my Dior and Chanel eyeshadow palettes which I can no longer wear due to eye allergies.
> 
> ...


  I'm trying to do something similar with some younger cousins who live overseas.  My mom is going to the Philippines for the holidays, so I'm going to send a care package with her of some brand new makeup I bought a little while ago but obviously don't really need since I never even opened them.  (I was planning to review them but never did.)  I'm going to prepare 10-12 organza bags and fill them with lipsticks, glosses, blushes, shadows, etc.  I don't have a lot of high-end stuff myself, so it's gonna be a mix of drugstore and mid-range.  Hopefully, they will enjoy them.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 18, 2014)

I did another stash purge tonight. I'm pretty pleased with the amount I now have. I also was going to purchase the Guerlain 4 Seasons bronzer, but decided against it after assessing my current bronzer collection.   My problem now is getting rid of eyeshadow palettes. Eyeshadows and foundations are my big weakness. I have the biggest problems buying and purging them. I currently have Vice 2 in my "get rid of" pile, but I don't want to pull the trigger yet. I don't know why I cant - I haven't used it since December of last year!


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 18, 2014)

[@]MissTania[/@][@]jennifae[/@] I think is very sweet of you to send that makeup to your relatives. I'm sure those girls are gonna love it and put it to good use.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 18, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> My problem now is getting rid of eyeshadow palettes. Eyeshadows and foundations are my big weakness. I have the biggest problems buying and purging them. I currently have Vice 2 in my "get rid of" pile, but I don't want to pull the trigger yet. I don't know why I cant - I haven't used it since December of last year!


  Palettes were a weakness for me as well.  I started the year with five palettes in my stash (two Sleek, three UD). The two Sleek ones were, in the end, a bit easier to part with. In one case, while I loved the colours in them, I simply didn't reach for them often enough to justify keeping. The other one had some colours that I did use and love, but the quality wasn't great and decided I'd be better off getting dupes of my faves if I didn't have any (still hasn't happened, but I'm okay with that).  With my three UD ones, it was a bit different. I didn't quite know if I wanted to keep them. So what I did was use a different one each month. Two of them are still in my stash, while I continued to go back and forth with the third one a little bit before deciding it could go too and that I could get my favourite shades (or dupes therein) separately at a later date, if I wanted.  So what you can do is something similar to what I did: use Vice 2 for a period of time to see if you fall back in love with it. Or you can get up the determination to get rid of it. As you said, you've not used it for nearly a year.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 19, 2014)

So a while back when I did my massive purge, my mum and sister and friend had a look through it and took what they wanted, but I was still left with a full shoe box worth of stuff, That my mum said she'd take into her work and sell off for like a pound an item or whatever. Well she said she finally took the box into work and put a macmillan cancer donation box next to it and the stash has raised about £36 so far, which is a nice idea!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 19, 2014)

That is a great idea indeed!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I need to do a full-on home purge, and not just makeup, and it's overwhelming just thinking about it.  I thinking I may need to use some vacation days in order to do this so that I have a day just to rest before I start tackling it all.  I've been working so much that the last thing I want to do when I get home is taking on this huge project.


  Take some time off if possible and then do it. You'll feel a lot better afterwards. I got rid of some clothes two weeks ago and it felt great. I donated all of them because they were still in good condition (just not my taste anymore or - let's be honest - didn't fit me anymore). Good luck with that!

  Urgh, October is still two weeks to go and I'm super tempted right now. I've been spending a lot of time on my computer due to university stuff and, typically, I couldn't keep the internet browser closed, so I ended up looking through the Douglas online shop and found a lot of stuff I'm interested in, e.g. the Smashbox Full Exposure Palette, Estee Lauder's Pure Color Envy in Dynamic or the holiday 2014 Laura Mercier Smoky Suede Palette. Wouldn't make any sense to order that now as I'm rarely putting on makeup due to work. I do enjoy it again, though, after I had lost complete interest in putting on makeup on my days off. Still, I have enough for the days I'm using makeup.

@MissTania That's very kind of you! I bet your relative will enjoy the goodies.

@PeachTwist I'm really sorry to hear about your struggle and your illness. How do you like reading? Maybe it would make more sense for you to spend some money on a good book and enjoy a nice evening reading it than buying more and more makeup that you won't actually use.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 19, 2014)

[@]SleepingBeauty[/@] if i is of any use when I swatched the full exposure palette in the store I found it disapointing. I didnt felt i was that pigmented  and they where kind of powdery


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 19, 2014)

FuuHouhouji said:


> @SleepingBeauty if i is of any use when I swatched the full exposure palette in the store I found it disapointing. I didnt felt i was that pigmented
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is of use, thank you very much! I don't have a counter near me to check it out, so I have to rely on reviews from the internet and they've been mixed. You ladies of Specktra know what's up and are honest, so I can trust you and skip that palette.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Oct 19, 2014)

In my cleaning I've realized I _thought_ I loved large palettes but I truly never use them. I've rounded up four that would be better suited as gifts for the upcoming holidays, plus one quad + face palette. My mom's 50th birthday was just yesterday so I'm planning to give her one as a birthday gift and another come Christmas. I was hoping to get some feedback from you ladies, if you don't mind!

  The palettes on my to-gift list are at the top of the image, the three palettes she owns are at the bottom:





  Because she has both of the Coastal Scents Revealed palettes and the Sephora Tablet palette that came out this spring, I feel like I need to give her something that's different. The only problem is everything has started to look the same to me?? I'd give them all to her but she'd definitely be overwhelmed...like I am!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 19, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> In my cleaning I've realized I _thought_ I loved large palettes but I truly never use them. I've rounded up four that would be better suited as gifts for the upcoming holidays, plus one quad + face palette. My mom's 50th birthday was just yesterday so I'm planning to give her one as a birthday gift and another come Christmas. I was hoping to get some feedback from you ladies, if you don't mind!
> 
> The palettes on my to-gift list are at the top of the image, the three palettes she owns are at the bottom:
> 
> ...


  Do you think your mom actually wants another couple of palettes? I only ask because some who aren't makeup junkies actually don't want/appreciate having more than they need; my eldest daughter is like that.

  If she would love them, that's great. If not, I'd just be careful that you're not gifting people with items you want out of your stash but that doesn't necessarily reflect what they'd most enjoy. It's the curse of having too much; sometimes it's hard to find a good home for our excess. 

  I think the top palettes look pretty duplicative as well; at least the NARS has face products to differentiate it but I don't know if she already has Laguna and Orgasm (I'm assuming that's what's in there because it usually is) or would use them.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Oct 19, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Do you think your mom actually wants another couple of palettes? I only ask because some who aren't makeup junkies actually don't want/appreciate having more than they need; my eldest daughter is like that.
> 
> If she would love them, that's great. If not, I'd just be careful that you're not gifting people with items you want out of your stash but that doesn't necessarily reflect what they'd most enjoy. It's the curse of having too much; sometimes it's hard to find a good home for our excess.
> 
> I think the top palettes look pretty duplicative as well; at least the NARS has face products to differentiate it but I don't know if she already has Laguna and Orgasm (I'm assuming that's what's in there because it usually is) or would use them.


  Thanks for the feedback! My mom's a total makeup junkie - it's probably what planted the seed in me many moons ago lol (though to a lesser extent). She relocated a few years ago and downsized but eyeshadows were never her thing. In recent years she's gotten more excited about it and was eyeing the NARS palette when she visited me last. That'll definitely go to her! She was into the NAKEDs (1 and 3) but worried about the glitter so I wonder if maybe NUDE'tude would be a good alternative. I also want to upgrade her a little since CS shadows can be chalky/powdery.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 19, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks for the feedback! My mom's a total makeup junkie - it's probably what planted the seed in me many moons ago lol (though to a lesser extent). She relocated a few years ago and downsized but eyeshadows were never her thing. In recent years she's gotten more excited about it and was eyeing the NARS palette when she visited me last. That'll definitely go to her! She was into the NAKEDs (1 and 3) but worried about the glitter so I wonder if maybe NUDE'tude would be a good alternative. I also want to upgrade her a little since CS shadows can be chalky/powdery.


  Oh, that's great! Sounds like she'll love the NARS palette then. 

  I'm not too many years off of 50 myself and don't like glitter but I really like Naked 3. I don't use Dust for that reason, but the rest of the palette is great. LORAC Pro would be a good alliterative to Naked, I think and has a lot more mattes. I had a makeup look done on me last weekend using Naked and I loved it. I've never tried CS shadows (or Sephora shadows) but no junkie minds higher quality dupes.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 19, 2014)

Ordered my one Heirloom Mix lipstick as planned and then unsubscribed to prevent any later temptation.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 19, 2014)

Im finally back in SD yay let the purging begin! SO far its been 21 lip pencils and 14 pigment&glitter vials 

  my clothes is next


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 19, 2014)

I gotta check in.   I'm blaming my co-worker for planting this seed, though (you know you've got a problem when you're coworkers all know about your Obsessions.) Friday I get a notification via Facebook - so-and-so shared a Photo on your timeline. I thought it'd be a parody video of Lana's Shades of Cool or something.   Instead, it was link to a blog post on the Shupette by Karl Lagerfeld for Shu Uemura for Holiday 2014. CATS! and MAKEUP! My two twin loves. All that could make this better would be if every order or purchase came with a bottle of wine.   I'm really, really wanting something right now - preferably the pearly powder. At least the NARS Cheek Domination is a skip for me, and my Holiday list is already pretty minimal (well, compared to years past.) Maybe if I combine my order with the Ample Angora mousse that I've always wanted to try, I can justify a mini shu haul. Who knows doe.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ordered my one Heirloom Mix lipstick as planned and then unsubscribed to prevent any later temptation.


  It's out? I wonder if I should get Tribalist. Trying to think of a dupe. I'd love to skip completely.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 19, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> It's out? I wonder if I should get Tribalist. Trying to think of a dupe. I'd love to skip completely.


  If you're not 100% on it, skip!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 19, 2014)

FOTD... * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (under the eyes as a corrector before applying other products) * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (under the eyes) * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 (blemishes) * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent * NARS Brow Perfector - Caucase * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * mix of Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Barcelona Beach (all over lid and up toward the socket) * MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery (patted along the lashline and blended out) * MUG Eyeshadow - Barcelona Beach (to help blend out Mystery) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * MAC Blush - Dame * NYX Round Lipstick - Thalia  Very 1990s.


----------



## Elba (Oct 20, 2014)

I need some advice, ladies. I'm very close to finishing my foundation and powder, which would be great. Only they're my summer shade and I'm getting too pale for them now. I would really like to finish them, but I don't want to look like an Oompah Loompah. But I don't want to stash them away for next summer, they're both old - the powder is Chanel Poudre Douce which has been discontinued for a while. I also don't want to chuck them, I really love them a lot (and they were expensive), it's just that the shade is no longer right. What would you do?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 20, 2014)

Elba said:


> I need some advice, ladies. I'm very close to finishing my foundation and powder, which would be great. Only they're my summer shade and I'm getting too pale for them now. I would really like to finish them, but I don't want to look like an Oompah Loompah. But I don't want to stash them away for next summer, they're both old - the powder is Chanel Poudre Douce which has been discontinued for a while. I also don't want to chuck them, I really love them a lot (and they were expensive), it's just that the shade is no longer right. What would you do?


  Try mixing your foundation with your moisturizer or even a liquid highlight product (i.e. Becca Liquid in Moonstone, Benefits liquid highlight product). I've done the moisturizer one before and it works pretty well. Its not exact but the finish of it was really nice. Hope that helps!!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 20, 2014)

Right now I am in a similar position. I have a MAC tinted moisturizer in medium dark (why do they keep giving me foundations darker than my skin colour and why do I keep trusting them!!!!!??? and this was in a mac tecniques masterclass!! wtf!?) which I am mixing half and half with prolongwear in NC20. I actually really like the feel, look and endurance of this combination!

  Unfortunately, no ideas as for the powder. Use it lightly as bronzer?


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought 3 lipsticks from Heirloom Mix (No Faux Pas, Salon Rouge, and Sparks of Romance)... and I think that's it for me! That's my smallest holiday haul to date. :haha:  At first, I wanted about 3 CSG's plus all three gloss sets, but I need to put myself on a no-buy for glosses. I love them, but I have way too much at this time. I need to purge and be more selective in the future.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm wondering how dupeable the kiss the king lustre lipstick in the nude holiday bag is, especially as I already have myself and  high tea which are nude lustres.  I'm glad it launches in the Us before the UK as hopefully I can see more swatches and decide.  Because I don't want the lipglass or the bag in the set at all. I've been wanting boldly bare lipliner but obviously that's permanent so maybe if I can see that the lipsticks not all that then I can skip?


----------



## Elba (Oct 20, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Try mixing your foundation with your moisturizer or even a liquid highlight product (i.e. Becca Liquid in Moonstone, Benefits liquid highlight product). I've done the moisturizer one before and it works pretty well. Its not exact but the finish of it was really nice. Hope that helps!!





tirurit said:


> Right now I am in a similar position. I have a MAC tinted moisturizer in medium dark (why do they keep giving me foundations darker than my skin colour and why do I keep trusting them!!!!!??? and this was in a mac tecniques masterclass!! wtf!?) which I am mixing half and half with prolongwear in NC20. I actually really like the feel, look and endurance of this combination!  Unfortunately, no ideas as for the powder. Use it lightly as bronzer?


  These are great ideas, I'll try it out tomorrow and report back. Thanks!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 20, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Because I don't want the lipglass or the bag in the set at all. I've been wanting boldly bare lipliner but obviously that's permanent so maybe if I can see that the lipsticks not all that then I can skip?


  A Lustre nude??? I say skip. Lustre = sheer, so no matter how potentially "unique" the nude color (if that's even possible) it will still be pretty sheer and look like most other sheer nudes. I say skip and just get the lip pencil if you find it's a must have on its own.  HTH.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 20, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Because I don't want the lipglass or the bag in the set at all. I've been wanting boldly bare lipliner but obviously that's permanent so maybe if I can see that the lipsticks not all that then I can skip?


  I myself was eyeing the nude lippie and I remember someone saying that shy shine is quite similar. Since I have enough items for a b2m, it sounds like the most intellignet thing to do is get shy shine


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks[@]PixieDancer[/@]I had a must swatch in person rule, but Im thinking once it's on my lips it's going to look different than all these hand swatches anyway and how different will it look compared to what I already have? Probably not a lot and if I'm honest with myself how often do I reach for nudes anyway!?  and [@]tirurit[/@] I want to shop smarter so it just seems a waste that I'd be buying something that I don't even want half of. I don't know what the UK price will be but lip bags were £32 last year. Thinking I should probably save my money for something with a bit more oompfh and pick up the lip pencil when I want?


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Boy do I feel you on the glosses! I am allowing myself NONE until I make a serious dent in my huge stash!  I wanted that red CSG SOOOOOO badly... but NO NO NO!  A Lustre nude??? I say skip. Lustre = sheer, so no matter how potentially "unique" the nude color (if that's even possible) it will still be pretty sheer and look like most other sheer nudes. I say skip and just get the lip pencil if you find it's a must have on its own.  HTH.


  I'm with you on the no more gloss. It's been easy to let go of those, surprisingly.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 20, 2014)

I picked up Tribalist from the holiday collection. Also bought Pander Me, but I had told myself that if it was still in stock by the time that collection launched, I'd get it, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I picked up Tribalist from the holiday collection. Also bought Pander Me, but I had told myself that if it was still in stock by the time that collection launched, I'd get it, so I don't feel too bad.


  Let me know how you like Tribalist - that's the one I'm interested in!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 20, 2014)

I did REALLY well with the new Holiday Collection launch! Ended up skipping ALL the lippies and glosses and blushes! HUGE accomplishment!
  I have taken that mini pigment set OFF my list as well.  Nothing SUPER unique there, and just not necessary in my huge collection.

  I limited myself to a couple of the Pressed Pigments that I KNOW I'll use for stage/work, as that's how I use the ones I have already.  They work really well for my stage makeup and are much easier to travel with than looses pigments and glitters.  Plus, I can write them off since it's a work/performance expense.  I also only got the unique duo-chrome affect colors that I don't have dupes for already.  So other than those, I skipped everything else!  This is honestly a HUGE milestone for me!!  In past years, the Holiday Collections always seem to destroy any goals of low-buying!  I feel really good that a big box of makeup isn't coming to my house that I'd feel guilty about within 30 days!  Think I'm going to treat myself to a new pair of staple, quality booties that I know I'll get a few seasons of wear out of.  MUCH better distribution of the makeup funds!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 20, 2014)

The MAC holiday collection is a skip for me. I haven't been following the thread and didn't even bother going to the site when I got the email today. I need absolutely _nothing._

  It's time to BTM for me yet again, so I think I'll replace the Kinda Sexy that I actually finished recently. While I don't care for mattes and satins now as a general rule, I do like layering a gloss over them and I really like this shade for that purpose. I have a couple of stubby lip pencils that will soon need replacing (Absolutely It, Nice n' Spice) but I think I can make it to the holidays. I know I'll get gift cards from a family member so these can wait. 

  Still on track for no makeup spending until next year.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 20, 2014)

Way to go, Pixie and Audrey! :cheer:


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 20, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> The MAC holiday collection is a skip for me. I haven't been following the thread and didn't even bother going to the site when I got the email today. I need absolutely _nothing._
> 
> It's time to BTM for me yet again, so I think I'll replace the Kinda Sexy that I actually finished recently. While I don't care for mattes and satins now as a general rule, I do like layering a gloss over them and I really like this shade for that purpose. I have a couple of stubby lip pencils that will soon need replacing (Absolutely It, Nice n' Spice) but I think I can make it to the holidays. I know I'll get gift cards from a family member so these can wait.
> 
> ...


  Thanks babe!


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I did REALLY well with the new Holiday Collection launch! Ended up skipping ALL the lippies and glosses and blushes! HUGE accomplishment! I have taken that mini pigment set OFF my list as well.  Nothing SUPER unique there, and just not necessary in my huge collection.  I limited myself to a couple of the Pressed Pigments that I KNOW I'll use for stage/work, as that's how I use the ones I have already.  They work really well for my stage makeup and are much easier to travel with than looses pigments and glitters.  Plus, I can write them off since it's a work/performance expense.  I also only got the unique duo-chrome affect colors that I don't have dupes for already.  So other than those, I skipped everything else!  This is honestly a HUGE milestone for me!!  In past years, the Holiday Collections always seem to destroy any goals of low-buying!  I feel really good that a big box of makeup isn't coming to my house that I'd feel guilty about within 30 days!  Think I'm going to treat myself to a new pair of staple, quality booties that I know I'll get a few seasons of wear out of.  MUCH better distribution of the makeup funds!





Audrey C said:


> The MAC holiday collection is a skip for me. I haven't been following the thread and didn't even bother going to the site when I got the email today. I need absolutely _nothing._  It's time to BTM for me yet again, so I think I'll replace the Kinda Sexy that I actually finished recently. While I don't care for mattes and satins now as a general rule, I do like layering a gloss over them and I really like this shade for that purpose. I have a couple of stubby lip pencils that will soon need replacing (Absolutely It, Nice n' Spice) but I think I can make it to the holidays. I know I'll get gift cards from a family member so these can wait.   Still on track for no makeup spending until next year. :encore:


  Nice work, you two!!! Look how far we've come from the beginning of this year. Hell, even from Alluring Aquatics! Team Low-Buy is winning.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 20, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Look how far we've come from the beginning of this year. Hell, even from Alluring Aquatics! Team Low-Buy is winning.








  It seems like everyone on here has really pulled it together! We are set to finish this year STRONG!! I'm super duper proud!!
  Team Low-Buy _*IS *_winning!!  Yay US!


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello everybody, I must admit that I'm a long time reader, but now I finally had to join. For quite a few months, I've noticed that my collection is simply too large, containing too many products I simlpy don't use/cannot use in my everyday routine. Although I like wearing rather unconventional clothes (well, in comparison to my colleagues) and I surely love a smokey eye during daytime, there are soooo many things I own that just sit in the drawer and get old (bright lipsticks are my major weakness). Lately, I've even had a horrible argument with my mom (who is super important to me and whose opinion I highly respect...we're almost like Lorelai and Rory sometimes) about my overspending on makeup. I'm still going to university and although I have a job, I'm kinda dependent on my parents when it comes to rent/tutition fees/etc. So basically, I really don't want to disappoint my mom by buying even more senseless stuff.
  I mostly buy LE items by MAC and it always felt as if I simply HAD TO get a few items from each collection, no matter how useful/dupeable they were. My biggest downfall was spending more than 300 Euros on A Novel Romance (plus products by other brands in that month), that's simply ridiculous.
  I've always been a "collector" kinda girl, and I surely do buy things as an outlet for stress/sadness/etc.

  Well, I KNOW that my stash is super big and I'm kinda bored by some of the old stuff in in (simply don't like some colors since my style has changed since, like, 2010). Plus, on low-buy I could easily save some money to go on some nice vacation.

  In the last two weeks, I've read almost this whole thread, and now I think it's time to get involved in here 
  MAC's holiday collection is gonna launch soon, and before my eye-opening argument, I had simply wanted EVERYTHING and I guess I would have spent hundreds of Euros again. Now, I plan to buy about two items so won't feel like missing out, but to be honest, I don't need any new stuff (except staples such as foundation/powder).

  Oh, and please excuse my clumsy English, I rarely get a chance to speak/write in English so I guess this is a nice way to practice my skills 

  edit: too many typos!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It seems like everyone on here has really pulled it together! We are set to finish this year STRONG!! I'm super duper proud!!
> Team Low-Buy _*IS *_winning!!  Yay US!


  It is indeed winning! I have scrapped everything off my holiday list aside from the hourglass blush palette, its now available for pre-order in the UK so thats what I am doing today. I am skipping NARS and MAC holiday and I am working hard on project pan till the end of the year and actually enjoying  seeing things getting used up.

  I reached for my hourglass ambient powder palette this morning, It was love! This thread has been soo good for me this year it makes me think before I purchase and I have realised that i want a smaller collection of well edited products that I reach for, use and love. By the time the end of the year reaches us I should be in a good position to move forward.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 21, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Hello everybody, I must admit that I'm a long time reader, but now I finally had to join. For quite a few months, I've noticed that my collection is simply too large, containing too many products I simlpy don't use/cannot use in my everyday routine. Although I like wearing rather unconventional clothes (well, in comparison to my colleagues) and I surely love a smokey eye during daytime, there are soooo many things I own that just sit in the drawer and get old (bright lipsticks are my major weakness). Lately, I've even had a horrible argument with my mom (who is super important to me and whose opinion I highly respect...we're almost like Lorelai and Rory sometimes) about my overspending on makeup. I'm still going to university and although I have a job, I'm kinda dependent on my parents when it comes to rent/tutition fees/etc. So basically, I really don't want to disappoint my mom by buying even more senseless stuff.
> I mostly buy LE items by MAC and it always felt as if I simply HAD TO get a few items from each collection, no matter how useful/dupeable they were. My biggest downfall was spending more than 300 Euros on A Novel Romance (plus products by other brands in that month), that's simply ridiculous.
> I've always been a "collector" kinda girl, and I surely do buy things as an outlet for stress/sadness/etc.
> 
> ...


  Amazingly written. Can't imagine if I tried to write in another language.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 21, 2014)

Had to share a milestone with you all. Yesterday I finished my first full sized lipgloss EVER - a Cremesheen Glass in Deelight that I purchased this April. Every other lipgloss I've had I ended up tossing after a year because lipglosses are one of those products I like to be fresh.. but this one I used right to the last drop!

  One of my goals this year was to see how many products I could finish so I know what my ideal size should be based on how much turnover I have. It's looking like I go through about 4 lipsticks and 4 glosses per year. Considering that my preferred turnover time for lipglosses is 1 year and for lipsticks is 2 years, my ideal size should be 4 lipglosses and 8 lipsticks. Right now I have about 6 lipglosses and 25+ lipsticks (plus several minis) so I have some work to do over the next year. Of course there will be a few I don't completely use up, so I'm okay with having some random items like darker lipsticks that I'll B2M before they're completely finished, but with everyday products those are the numbers I'd like to work towards!

  I also checked in with my spreadsheet for my quarterly review and I've really cut down on my spending BIG TIME in the latter half of the year! I'll do a full breakdown in 2 months, but let's just say it's looking GOOD!


----------



## lyseD (Oct 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Had to share a milestone with you all. Yesterday I finished my first full sized lipgloss EVER - a Cremesheen Glass in Deelight that I purchased this April. Every other lipgloss I've had I ended up tossing after a year because lipglosses are one of those products I like to be fresh.. but this one I used right to the last drop!
> 
> One of my goals this year was to see how many products I could finish so I know what my ideal size should be based on how much turnover I have. It's looking like I go through about 4 lipsticks and 4 glosses per year. Considering that my preferred turnover time for lipglosses is 1 year and for lipsticks is 2 years, my ideal size should be 4 lipglosses and 8 lipsticks. Right now I have about 6 lipglosses and 25+ lipsticks (plus several minis) so I have some work to do over the next year. Of course there will be a few I don't completely use up, so I'm okay with having some random items like darker lipsticks that I'll B2M before they're completely finished, but with everyday products those are the numbers I'd like to work towards!
> 
> I also checked in with my spreadsheet for my quarterly review and I've really cut down on my spending BIG TIME in the latter half of the year! I'll do a full breakdown in 2 months, but let's just say it's looking GOOD!


I just picked up Deelight last week.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 21, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *lyseD* 

 
I just picked up Deelight last week.



  Nice! Hope you enjoy it. It was one of my favorites and a really good color for me.. I'll consider repurchasing once I go through my others.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 21, 2014)

Peeks in bashfully - hi everyone! I'm ashamed to say it's 4 months since I last posted in here. 4 months! Some of that I was on vacation (2 fantastic weeks in Italy), I had no internet access at home for 4 weeks, and I've been super busy at work, but still poor form LOL.  Just quoting/responding to a few random posts from the last however many pages I've caught up with today, then I'll update y'all on my own progress.   @CrimsonQuill157 - hope you're doing ok   Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



I know what you mean about the Muji drawers looking "excessive" but for me, it helps to be able to see and quickly locate what I want to use. They have helped me (literally) visualize what I have. All I have to do before I hoard buy more makeup is look at those bad boys and it slows me down really fast!!
I try not to hide any of my makeup anymore... that kept me in denial way too long! It was "out of sight, out of mind" for me. 



  I'm very much a out of sight out of mind girl. I have too much to have or be comfortable with it out on display, so I do the best I can. I have virtually all my makeup in the top drawer of my dresser, and that space is my limit. I know for myself that I won't look in more than one place, so if it wont fit in that drawer, I can't keep it.  Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 



I have some empties in the MAC 15 pans, but with this addition I have about 140 eyeshadows. Clearly excessive. Even worse, I use all but my more colourful Inglot palette very regularly so there's nothing I care to trim. 



  I know where you're coming from, but if you're using everything regularly that's way better than having lots and only using a few.  Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



@kerry-jane88 such a great idea to post strengths/weaknesses.. I was thinking about them as I read it but never thought to share.

 Expensive = high quality: I'm on the fence with this one. I've purchased some expensive things and have been really impressed with the quality difference, and other times I look at something from an expensive brand and pass because it feels cheap. I think I'm fairly balanced here.

Social proof: I don't have as big of a problem with who is marketing things as I do with how the overall campaign looks. I see an image and don't think as often as I should about what that product will actually translate to in my life. I need to do better with stripping things of their context, but it's not too bad.

Scarcity: This is my major problem! Gift with purchase, promo codes, free shipping, LE.. Yeah. They use these techniques because they work! I've been getting better, but this is probably the biggest thing I need to work in. If I didn't want the product in the first place, I'm not getting a deal on it.

Sunk costs: I'm good here. Once I know something isn't working I can't get it out of my life fast enough.



 Love this. My take: Expensive = high quality: joining you on the fence. I don't consider myself particularly price sensitive, I'm happy to pay a higher price for a better product, but I'm not a snob about it either. Probably do fall into this trap on occasion but it's not a major problem for me  Social proof: exactly the same as you, it's the overall image rather than individual faces that sell to me  Scarcity: Used to be a problem, but I'm much stronger here now. I do still take advantage of offers, but only to buy things I would have got anyway, so I turn them to my benefit. No point paying shipping on 2 orders if you can combine them into 1 and get free shipping!  Sunk costs: undoubtedly my biggest weakness. My parents have always been pack rats - and a visit to them earlier this month confirmed that Dad at least is borderline hoarder these days -  and I'm the same. Really struggle letting things go, and there's definitely a strong emotional component to that. It's something my DH and I have both been working on over the last couple of years (he loves 'stuff' too!), and I'm getting better, but with consumables like MU I still have a  real hard time. I don't have anyone to give gently used products too, and I hate the thought of them just being thrown away.   Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 




Haha don't we all!

I've been mostly "window shopping" lately.. (snip) It's a weird feeling, but I'm gradually training myself to appreciate things without needing to OWN them.



  I know this won't work for everyone, but as I've become more resolute I've really been enjoying YouTube hauls as a way of living vicariously through others. I get to see pretty new products, experience a bit of excitement, and at the end be happy I've seen it and then turn back to my own stash.  Quote:Originally Posted by *Yazmin* 



I need to do a full-on home purge, and not just makeup, and it's overwhelming just thinking about it.  I thinking I may need to use some vacation days in order to do this so that I have a day just to rest before I start tackling it all.  I've been working so much that the last thing I want to do when I get home is taking on this huge project.



  Yup, same here. We want to do quite a lot of work to our house over the next few years, but there's all this stuff in the way. Definitely trying to move to a more minimalist aesthetic than we've managed up to now.   Quote:Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



I did REALLY well with the new Holiday Collection launch! Ended up skipping ALL the lippies and glosses and blushes! HUGE accomplishment!
  I have taken that mini pigment set OFF my list as well.  Nothing SUPER unique there, and just not necessary in my huge collection.

  I limited myself to a couple of the Pressed Pigments that I KNOW I'll use for stage/work, as that's how I use the ones I have already.  They work really well for my stage makeup and are much easier to travel with than looses pigments and glitters.  Plus, I can write them off since it's a work/performance expense.  I also only got the unique duo-chrome affect colors that I don't have dupes for already.  So other than those, I skipped everything else!  This is honestly a HUGE milestone for me!!  In past years, the Holiday Collections always seem to destroy any goals of low-buying!  I feel really good that a big box of makeup isn't coming to my house that I'd feel guilty about within 30 days!  Think I'm going to treat myself to a new pair of staple, quality booties that I know I'll get a few seasons of wear out of.  MUCH better distribution of the makeup funds!



  Yay Pixie, this is awesome, go girl!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 21, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> No, you're completely right.  I need to just.. stop.  Completely.  Thanks for the bluntness, it's been needed.
> 
> I appreciate it!
> If you are stuck at home a lot due to your ill health, it might be nice to brighten up your home environment and create some positive energy.
> ...


  Thanks, she has a dramatic style of make-up so I know she will have so much fun with it and create many beautiful looks!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok, so now me. In general I think am still on target to stay within my limit for the year. I have definitely NOT stuck to individual category or collection limits, but overall I'm fairly happy with the progress I've made. I think I've got better at determining which are the things I'll really use vs the ones I want to love.   My purchases since I was last here (which will sound like a lot all in one go!)  Moody Blooms:  Artistic Licence e/s Deep Fixation e/s Black Ivy fluidline  Lorde: Pure Heroine l/s  15 x Neutral Cool palette (my birthday gift to myself, and I even got it at 10% off!)  A Novel Romance: (a great collection for my colouring/tastes, I thought I'd be even worse off than this given the length of my original list) Yield to Love l/s Myself l/s A Passionate Quest quad Reckless Desire l/g Fun Ending blush  Artificial Wilderness:  Marsh e/s Natural Wilderness e/s Breaking Ground CCB Next to Skin blush Pink Cult blush  Matte Lip: Pander Me Fashion Revival  Drugstore: (a moment of weakness!) Sleek Arabian Nights e/s palette Rimmel Apocalips Lip Velvet   OMG, it really does seem a lot! Definitely some collections where I bought quite a few items. OTOH, I skipped some completely, particularly the Simpsons.   Looking forward, my overall target was to buy no more than 60 items. I know that's way more than some people, but in 2013 I bought over 90 Mac items from LE collections, some perm products, quite a few Dior and Urban Decay, occasional other high end products AND drugstore on top. I don't have a full count, but it has to be *at least *120, so this year's target was at most half of last year.   I'm currently at 50, which means I have to stick to a max of 10 from the rest of the year.  My wishlist is slightly longer than that, but with enough caveats that I don't think I'll have difficulty keeping to 10 unless something really surprises me.  RHPS - FrankNFurter l/s (but see also below)  Prabal - Ultramarine Pink (BUT only if it is really amazing, I'm mainly lemming it for the packaging and just not quite ready to let go yet. It is my kind of colour tho)  Heirloom Mix - Salon Rouge l/s - hoping to see swatches before RHPS launches here on Thurs to see how close a dupe it is for FNF. If they're close, I'll just get one of them. Sparks of Romance - big maybe. Might be too bright a red for me No Faux Pas - subject to swatches against potential dupes. Very much my kind of colour which means I'll wear it but also that I probably already have something close. Sweet Sentiment MB - another big maybe. Thinking of getting rid of my one mineralise blush (Sweet Samba) but because I was never thrilled with the colour - mine was predominantly brown - I've not used that enough to assess how I feel about the formula. (skipping the glosses - some pretty ones but I have too many - and PPs, just not interested)  Keepsakes - Viva Glam RiRi bag. I want both, and I held off buying in the hope there would be a holiday set so v happy with this one!  Objects of Affection -  All the pigment sets are potentially in the mix except the blue one. I've been using my piggies more lately, and I know I'll never use a full jar, so these are a great way to buy. I'll probably limit myself to 2 in the end.   Lightness of Being - Lightscapade MSF - been on my wishlist for a while Force of Nature MES Leap MES - both of these look super pretty, but I'd probably just get one and I might be going off MES in any case, I don't think the recent ones have been as good. Need to make sure I don't buy just for the pattern! Please Yourself MB - but again have to be sure whether I will use the formula  So that's 14 things on the wishlist, but I could easily see that going as low as 7 in the end. In which case I *might* allow myself to get one l/s from the Ultimate collection, and one of the duo l/s from Dior.   Next year I'm planning to go much lower again. I have definitely overbought on lip products this year (26 so far!!) so I need to be much stricter on that. I don't think I'll react well to a no-buy generally but for glosses it's essential, and I will only allow myself 6 lipsticks other than B2M.  I'm thinking of setting an annual limit overall of 24 items (including the 6 l/s) so 2 a month on average. It will be a challenge, but I need it, and I'm in a much better place to be able to do it thanks to this thread.   Also still purging slowly. I have a few lippies I need to test out now we're in fall, but I think I'll end up letting most of them go. From a girl who used to only wear MLBB shades, I've got used to brights and they're now my favourites, but never really come round to liking vampy/dark shades on me, so I've barely touched the Punk Couture products that I had to have a year ago. I wouldn't even consider them now, that's progress I think


----------



## jennyap (Oct 21, 2014)

On another note, those of you who have done a proper inventory, would anyone be willing to share? My Mac products are well documented, but I haven't got a proper handle on what else I've got, so I want to revamp my spreadsheets and not really sure how to lay it out, so I'd love to see how someone else has done it.


----------



## Sandy072 (Oct 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I did REALLY well with the new Holiday Collection launch! Ended up skipping ALL the lippies and glosses and blushes! HUGE accomplishment! I have taken that mini pigment set OFF my list as well.  Nothing SUPER unique there, and just not necessary in my huge collection.  I limited myself to a couple of the Pressed Pigments that I KNOW I'll use for stage/work, as that's how I use the ones I have already.  They work really well for my stage makeup and are much easier to travel with than looses pigments and glitters.  Plus, I can write them off since it's a work/performance expense.  I also only got the unique duo-chrome affect colors that I don't have dupes for already.  So other than those, I skipped everything else!  This is honestly a HUGE milestone for me!!  In past years, the Holiday Collections always seem to destroy any goals of low-buying!  I feel really good that a big box of makeup isn't coming to my house that I'd feel guilty about within 30 days!  Think I'm going to treat myself to a new pair of staple, quality booties that I know I'll get a few seasons of wear out of.  MUCH better distribution of the makeup funds!


   Go you!!!   





veronikawithak said:


> Had to share a milestone with you all. Yesterday I finished my first full sized lipgloss EVER - a Cremesheen Glass in Deelight that I purchased this April. Every other lipgloss I've had I ended up tossing after a year because lipglosses are one of those products I like to be fresh.. but this one I used right to the last drop!  One of my goals this year was to see how many products I could finish so I know what my ideal size should be based on how much turnover I have. It's looking like I go through about 4 lipsticks and 4 glosses per year. Considering that my preferred turnover time for lipglosses is 1 year and for lipsticks is 2 years, my ideal size should be 4 lipglosses and 8 lipsticks. Right now I have about 6 lipglosses and 25+ lipsticks (plus several minis) so I have some work to do over the next year. Of course there will be a few I don't completely use up, so I'm okay with having some random items like darker lipsticks that I'll B2M before they're completely finished, but with everyday products those are the numbers I'd like to work towards!  I also checked in with my spreadsheet for my quarterly review and I've really cut down on my spending BIG TIME in the latter half of the year! I'll do a full breakdown in 2 months, but let's just say it's looking GOOD!


  That's great! Love how technical you are about your stash!  I've still been using the items I set aside to use for the past month and it is going very well! I've used things almost daily that have been neglected this past year like naked basics and bad girl gone good blush. Other things I selected for this rotation I've still barely used like nars sin. That means I do not need to buy another plummy blush since I don't use the one I have.   I didn't pick out any lip products to focus on this month and I'm finding that I am overwhelmed most mornings by the options. I end up using something that's in my purse once I get to work. Yet I have picked up 4 lip products this month... I picked up the Bite mini double ended lipstick in musk/lychee at sephora for $12, a Lorac  matte lip pencil (used kohls cash) and two wet n wild lippies at the drugstore. Soooo I need to figure that situation out. I am definitely someone on the quest for the "perfect" pink, nude, etc etc. and that's what gets me I think.   I've been not into any of the LE collections and it seems you all are doing well with them. I did make the mistake of swatching the Lorac pro 2 and drooled over it's beauty but if I'm being honest I don't need any more palettes and should only buy pans of things I need. I also tried one of the new nars lippies on and Loved It ! But didn't buy it and went home and recreated the color with things I had at home. That's a small win right??  Stay strong w all the holiday collections and lines coming out ladies! I know there's a lot of sets out there.. Keep your eyes on the prize!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Had to share a milestone with you all. Yesterday I finished my first full sized lipgloss EVER - a Cremesheen Glass in Deelight that I purchased this April. Every other lipgloss I've had I ended up tossing after a year because lipglosses are one of those products I like to be fresh.. but this one I used right to the last drop!
> 
> One of my goals this year was to see how many products I could finish so I know what my ideal size should be based on how much turnover I have. It's looking like I go through about 4 lipsticks and 4 glosses per year. Considering that my preferred turnover time for lipglosses is 1 year and for lipsticks is 2 years, my ideal size should be 4 lipglosses and 8 lipsticks. Right now I have about 6 lipglosses and 25+ lipsticks (plus several minis) so I have some work to do over the next year. Of course there will be a few I don't completely use up, so I'm okay with having some random items like darker lipsticks that I'll B2M before they're completely finished, but with everyday products those are the numbers I'd like to work towards!
> 
> I also checked in with my spreadsheet for my quarterly review and I've really cut down on my spending BIG TIME in the latter half of the year! I'll do a full breakdown in 2 months, but let's just say it's looking GOOD!


  I think tracking usage is very smart. Like you, I like fresh lip and cream products. I find MAC Lipglass go off very quickly so I no longer buy them. I am very fond of wearing a CSG over my favourite satin lippies like Brave and Kinda Sexy in the winter. I would say that I go through about 3-4 CSGs a year around 6 lipsticks (4-8, depending on the year and how new they were when I started). I go through more lippies now that I prefer softer finishes. 

  I have 26 lipsticks at the moment. That's not too bad, but I could go down a few; 20 is probably my sweet spot. I think I've come to realize that I really prefer everyday colours that are easy to wear. I don't do stage work, dislike brights and dark vampy shades (particularly mattes) are really aging on me now. I still have a few beloved reds (VG1 - been wearing it for 20 years, Deeply Adored, Studded Kiss, True Love's Kiss) but I've realized through tracking that I barely wear them. I'm going to see how they get used over the winter and decide if I really need them all. I've been reaching for sheerer, moister reds because they're more office/summer friendly. I wore Cherry Glaze (finished) and Ruby a lot this summer and am transitioning to Cockney (BTM) and Rusty. I also have Dare You and Hang Up (other BTM lippies) that are great darker cremesheens for the fall/winter. If I never reach for the matte shades or add a gloss to them, why am I keeping them? If I don't start wearing them more, I'll transition down to two shades; one deeper and one lighter. That's what I did with my purples (got rid of Heroine and Goddess of the Sea and kept Heavenly Hybrid and Feel the Pulse which were my faves).

  The only lipstick I'm arguably 'missing' is a muted fall orange. I had NARS Autumn Leaves but that's done. I have Crosswires and Fresh & Frisky which are great summer shades but I'm less fond of them for fall; I got rid of my Hey Sailor orange this summer because it was brighter than what I really want. Orange is one of my most flattering shades and right now I'm getting by with Chicory liner and a bit of gloss; I was using Ravishing lip glass over it but it's gone now too.

  MAC needs to launch a corporate friendly, non-bright, autumn orange so I can BTM for it.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Audrey C* 

MAC needs to launch a corporate friendly, non-bright, autumn orange so I can BTM for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 



  I'd honestly say that Pander Me is filling that gap for me. It's matte though.  In other news, I just found out that the Prabal lipsticks will be £36 here! That's more than Givenchy Le Rouge, Guerlain Rouge G, anything Dior, Marc Jacobs, Burberry, Nars by a mile, almost anything else you can think of. It's on a par with Tom Ford (£37) and top of the range Lipstick Queen (£35) - in other words they are having a freaking laugh. That's strictly for the serious collector/addict and I'm not that so there goes one thing off my list straight away.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 21, 2014)

@jennyap glad to see you around again. Really enjoyed reading your update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like you're on track to meet your item goal for this year! That's great!! I know I underestimated what my goal should have been so I've far exceeded it.. but I've managed to stem the flow of incoming items and I'll be setting a more reasonable goal next year.

  As for the inventory.. I just do mine in Excel. I have a sheet for every category (eyes, lips, face, nails, etc.) with the brand name, item name, cost, date of purchase, color, and any other info and then a sheet for purged items, a sheet for finished items, and a sheet for items purchased this year and my low buy goals. I also have a current inventory vs ideal inventory sheet with item and cost totals. Then a wishlist sheet. Depending on what you want to use it for you could go more or less detailed.. but I've found Excel works really well for me.

@Sandy072 I know exactly what you mean about the "perfect _____" - that's one of my problems too. I'm working on using things up and being okay with the "perfect _enough_" items. It's an attitude change that's not really in line with the marketing trends these days.. but kind of necessary if you want to keep your sanity!

@Audrey C I think that's smart to get rid of some/all of your mattes if you tend to not wear them or gloss them up anyway. I've got several lipsticks that I'll be wearing over the fall/winter and then if they're not finished they'll be getting B2M since they'll be over 2 years old. Now that I've reduced the amount coming in that should really help me get to my ideal numbers much sooner. Hope you find your muted orange!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 21, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *Audrey C*
> 
> MAC needs to launch a corporate friendly, non-bright, autumn orange so I can BTM for it.
> 
> ...


  Thanks; that's a bit too pale for me. I think I just miss NARS Autumn Leaves. That was kind of bronzy orange and could be worn sheerer or built up. It's still available so if the lemming is still there in a few months I'll replace it. I'm just being cheap - I want a free MAC version.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 21, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I am sure they will appreciate your gesture and the products, regardless of them not being high end- bags of make-up means a good time for all!:haha: arty2:   I'm sure you will be so relieved to see it gone and know it will actually get used.:bigthumb:


  Thanks!  They're gonna be brands I like (Revlon, NYX, Lorac, Tarte, UD, etc.) but have too much of and cannot justify keeping so I hope they will like them too. I liked them enough to buy them, but right now I'm trying to focus on less products (products I love versus products I just like).   I thought I was going to have a hard time letting go of my stuff because I'm such a hoarder, but I actually feel good going thru my stash and setting a few things aside for my cousins. It's kinda therapeutic.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 





  As for the inventory.. I just do mine in Excel. I have a sheet for every category (eyes, lips, face, nails, etc.) with the brand name, item name, cost, date of purchase, color, and any other info and then a sheet for purged items, a sheet for finished items, and a sheet for items purchased this year and my low buy goals. I also have a current inventory vs ideal inventory sheet with item and cost totals. Then a wishlist sheet. Depending on what you want to use it for you could go more or less detailed.. but I've found Excel works really well for me.
  I'm already using Excel but it's turned into a proliferation of sheets and no overall picture! The issue with my main inventory sheets (apart from being split in 2, and the non Mac being incomplete) is that I've been keeping each different product type in a different column. So powder shadows are in one column, EDES in another, each lipstick finish gets its own column, etc. I like to keep note of which collection each item came from too, so there's a lot of info to try capture. Purchase price is just in the sheet for my 2014 purchases. I'll have to play around I guess.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> As for the inventory.. I just do mine in Excel. I have a sheet for every category (eyes, lips, face, nails, etc.) with the brand name, item name, cost, date of purchase, color, and any other info and then a sheet for purged items, a sheet for finished items, and a sheet for items purchased this year and my low buy goals. I also have a current inventory vs ideal inventory sheet with item and cost totals. Then a wishlist sheet. Depending on what you want to use it for you could go more or less detailed.. but I've found Excel works really well for me.


  Excel is what works best for me too.  :bigthumb:


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 21, 2014)

I use Excel too. I just have one sheet with a column for each product type (lipstick/liners, lipgloss, eyeshadows, eyeliners, blush, assorted which include foundation, powders, highlighters, and finally brushes). Mine are sorted by brand. I don't list prices but change the colour of the type each month. October is orange; as I use a product, I change the colour of the text to orange. September was red (for apples, not that I'm anal or anything). I don't track the number of times I use an item, just whether I've used it or not in a given month. I make a concerted effort to rotate, so this method has definitely changed the way I decide what to use. This was very helpful in getting rid of excess products;  realized that I was making myself reach for products that were essentially a dupe of something else I liked better. That made no sense to me, so I got rid of most of the second-class products a bit at a time.

  I have matte red shades that I haven't worn since I started tracking in April, so I think that challenges my bias that matte red is my favourite lip look. It was my signature look for many years, but clearly that's changed.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 21, 2014)

How do you all deal with palettes in your inventories? Where there are named shades, like with Mac, I've always listed each shade separately with a note next to it of which palette it is in, as I want to make sure I don't duplicate shades...


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 21, 2014)

jennyap said:


> How do you all deal with palettes in your inventories? Where there are named shades, like with Mac, I've always listed each shade separately with a note next to it of which palette it is in, as I want to make sure I don't duplicate shades...


  I list my MAC shades separately for precisely that reason. Same with Inglot. I don't bother with other brands because I don't buy singles from them.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 21, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Amazingly written. Can't imagine if I tried to write in another language.


  Ooooh, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's quite a challenge for me to write in English, but I really wanna be good at it 



  Today I threw away all the little black MAC boxes/other packaging. Until now, I had kept those boxes to keep my products shiny and new-looking. But hey, I really want to consider makeup a consumable, so some little scratches on a lipstick bullet won't hurt me. And there certainly are some products that I've never touched because I couldn't quickly grab them. Now, my stash has lost some of its "collectible" factor and although I was a little unwell throwing everything away, it feels great now! But at the moment, I think I'm not totally ready for decluttering my stash. Some drugstore stuff I haven't used for, like, years might be easy to give away, but it's harder concerning my MAC and Chanel stuff. But as long as I stop hoarding new things, that's just fine for me.
  Plus, I've noticed that there are so many dupes/almost-dupes in my collection. Berry-toned lipsticks suit me very well, but do I need Plumful and Heavenly Hybrid and Dish It Up and Chanel Esprit and Chanel Emotion? I don't. I even guess that all those people around me may not even notice a difference. And I've come to the conclusion that I won't buy any lipglosses any more, cause I never wear them because my hair gets caught on my sticky lips.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 21, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Hello everybody, I must admit that I'm a long time reader, but now I finally had to join. For quite a few months, I've noticed that my collection is simply too large, containing too many products I simlpy don't use/cannot use in my everyday routine. Although I like wearing rather unconventional clothes (well, in comparison to my colleagues) and I surely love a smokey eye during daytime, there are soooo many things I own that just sit in the drawer and get old (bright lipsticks are my major weakness). Lately, I've even had a horrible argument with my mom (who is super important to me and whose opinion I highly respect...we're almost like Lorelai and Rory sometimes) about my overspending on makeup. I'm still going to university and although I have a job, I'm kinda dependent on my parents when it comes to rent/tutition fees/etc. So basically, I really don't want to disappoint my mom by buying even more senseless stuff.
> I mostly buy LE items by MAC and it always felt as if I simply HAD TO get a few items from each collection, no matter how useful/dupeable they were. My biggest downfall was spending more than 300 Euros on A Novel Romance (plus products by other brands in that month), that's simply ridiculous.
> I've always been a "collector" kinda girl, and I surely do buy things as an outlet for stress/sadness/etc.
> 
> ...


  Willkommen!

  Please feel free to hang out around here, as you will always find people you can relate to and that can understand the situation you find yourself in.

  Personally I think we seem to kind of go in this cycle: we get into make up, one day we REALLY get into make up and we simply HAVE to have everythingomgthatissoprettyIwantthemall!!1! (marketing exists for a reason) and then we suddenly realize that we are surrounded by unused make up. Me? Just today I rediscovered Charmed I'm sure from the Marilyn collection!

  So yeah this thread is a good way to save money for whatever reason you may have and perhaps reevaluate your own stash and enjoy it more.

  And for me too it is a way of not loosing my hard earned fluency in a foreign language


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 21, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Willkommen!
> 
> Please feel free to hang out around here, as you will always find people you can relate to and that can understand the situation you find yourself in.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for giving me a nice welcome. Since I've been hanging around here/reading for a while, I've already got the impression that everyone's really friendly and supportive. I really like that there's no shaming in this thread and that you girls cheer each other up/celebrate each others achievements.
  The cycle analysis is soooo true. I've had several "hobbies" such as Lush cosmetics/shower gel and body lotions/CDs/etc. and I finally break free from such behavior. I certainly will remember this when I'm tempted to buy new makeup.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 21, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Thanks for giving me a nice welcome. Since I've been hanging around here/reading for a while, I've already got the impression that everyone's really friendly and supportive. I really like that there's no shaming in this thread and that you girls cheer each other up/celebrate each others achievements.
> The cycle analysis is soooo true. *I've had several "hobbies" such as *Lush cosmetics/shower gel and body lotions/CDs/etc. and I finally break free from such behavior. I certainly will remember this when I'm tempted to buy new makeup.


  I've long since known that I have a "collector" personality. If I like a writer, I will need to read all his/her books. The same with an actor or a music band or ... You see the pattern? So yeah it came as not surprise at all when I found myself "collecting" make up.

  I make an effort to separate the hobby (appreaciating different make up looks, combinations of colours, products, innovations...) from the hoarding tendency 

  And you are welcome!


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 21, 2014)

tirurit said:


> I've long since known that I have a "collector" personality. If I like a writer, I will need to read all his/her books. The same with an actor or a music band or ... You see the pattern? So yeah it came as not surprise at all when I found myself "collecting" make up.
> 
> *I make an effort to separate the hobby (appreaciating different make up looks, combinations of colours, products, innovations...) from the hoarding tendency *
> 
> And you are welcome!


  Yeah, I must learn that LIKING something does not have to result in kind of an inherent obligation to POSSESS everything. For example, I lovelovelove Gwen Stefani's red lipstick look and her platinum blonde hair, but I kinda never wear red lipsticks (too extravagant for university/work, too "exhausting" when going out to dinner or clubbing...I hate fading lipstick that has to be checked and reapplied all the time. To be honest with myself, I like nice natural lip colors that fade evenly). In a nutshell, that means I should NOT buy several red lipsticks although I like the way they look on other women.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 21, 2014)

I cancelled my order for Sparks of Romance (Heirloom Mix) because someone pointed out that it had glitter (which I didn't notice in the swatches before). I should be disappointed, but I'm kinda relieved because I'm only getting 2 lipsticks (No Faux Pas and Salon Rouge).  Yay low buy! ompom:


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 21, 2014)

I think I actually may be able to skip the VIB sale altogether.. I had planned on a NARS Audacious lipstick, the Naked 2 Basics palette and possibly a MUFE shadow. But I don't need any lipsticks right now. I'm trying to downsize as it is.. maybe next time I'll be able to justify it. I also want to wait for the Hourglass eyeshadow palettes to come out next year so I can see if I'd prefer one of them over UD. Ditto the MUFE shadow. If I can get one go-to palette that would be better for me.  So after months of anticipation about holiday sets and imagining I was going to struggle to cut my list down.. I only ended up with the Hourglass blush palette and 1 MAC lipstick. Can I just cue We Are The Champions now?


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think I actually may be able to skip the VIB sale altogether.. I had planned on a NARS Audacious lipstick, the Naked 2 Basics palette and possibly a MUFE shadow. But I don't need any lipsticks right now. I'm trying to downsize as it is.. maybe next time I'll be able to justify it. I also want to wait for the Hourglass eyeshadow palettes to come out next year so I can see if I'd prefer one of them over UD. Ditto the MUFE shadow. If I can get one go-to palette that would be better for me.  So after months of anticipation about holiday sets and imagining I was going to struggle to cut my list down.. I only ended up with the Hourglass blush palette and 1 MAC lipstick. Can I just cue We Are The Champions now?


  That's awesome! ompom:  I only have the Naked Basics 2 and a few Anastasia brow products in my cart for the VIB sale. I actually need some brow products because I just finished my Tarte brow pencil. (I will not be repurchasing.) I have the MUFE Aqua Brow, but I need something quicker in the mornings. I have the ELF Brow Kit too which I like, but I know I'm going to hit pan on it soon, and I'd really like to try Anastasia next.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 21, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I only have the Naked Basics 2 and a few Anastasia brow products in my cart for the VIB sale. I actually need some brow products because I just finished my Tarte brow pencil. (I will not be repurchasing.) I have the MUFE Aqua Brow, but I need something quicker in the mornings. I have the ELF Brow Kit too which I like, but I know I'm going to hit pan on it soon, and I'd really like to try Anastasia next.


  Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ash Blond is my favorite brow product ever. Once I finish my MAC one that's my only brow product left and the only one I'll keep repurchasing. I like the clear brow gel too but I think I'm going to try the MAC one next.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Yeah, I must learn that *LIKING something does not have to result in kind of an inherent obligation to POSSESS everything*. For example, I lovelovelove Gwen Stefani's red lipstick look and her platinum blonde hair, but I kinda never wear red lipsticks (too extravagant for university/work, too "exhausting" when going out to dinner or clubbing...I hate fading lipstick that has to be checked and reapplied all the time. To be honest with myself, I like nice natural lip colors that fade evenly). In a nutshell, that means I should NOT buy several red lipsticks although I like the way they look on other women.


  Oh, yes. The urge to possess can be so strong.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ash Blond is my favorite brow product ever. Once I finish my MAC one that's my only brow product left and the only one I'll keep repurchasing. I like the clear brow gel too but I think I'm going to try the MAC one next.


  Good to hear! I have the Brow Wiz, Brow Powder Duo, Dipbrow Pomade, and Tinted Brow Gel in my cart.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think I actually may be able to skip the VIB sale altogether.. I had planned on a NARS Audacious lipstick, the Naked 2 Basics palette and possibly a MUFE shadow. But I don't need any lipsticks right now. I'm trying to downsize as it is.. maybe next time I'll be able to justify it. I also want to wait for the Hourglass eyeshadow palettes to come out next year so I can see if I'd prefer one of them over UD. Ditto the MUFE shadow. If I can get one go-to palette that would be better for me.  So after months of anticipation about holiday sets and imagining I was going to struggle to cut my list down.. I only ended up with the Hourglass blush palette and 1 MAC lipstick. Can I just cue We Are The Champions now?


   Ahem.  ♬ "I've paid my dues, time after time I've done my sentence, but committed no crime And bad mistakes, I've made a few, I've had my share of sand kicked in my face, but I've come through!"  ♬  lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 21, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Ahem.  ♬ "I've paid my dues, time after time I've done my sentence, but committed no crime And bad mistakes, I've made a few, I've had my share of sand kicked in my face, but I've come through!"  ♬  lol


  LOL Perfect verse to start on!!! Hahaha.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> LOL Perfect verse to start on!!! Hahaha.


   lol I'll be singing Queen all night :-D


----------



## tirurit (Oct 21, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> lol I'll be singing Queen all night :-D


  "Weeeeee are the champioooons, my friend"


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 21, 2014)

You ladies are soooo silly! I LOVE it! What a wonderful attitude sweeping across our little group!
  I had about 20 posts quoted, but it got ridiculous.... so I'll just generalize:
  ALL you sweeties ROCK!  And thanks for the pats on the back for all the successes in here!  And WELCOME to the newbies!!  What a fantastic, supportive group we are here!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 21, 2014)

jennyap said:


> How do you all deal with palettes in your inventories?


  I have a list going in Evernote with my current inventory. They're sorted into main categories first (Eyes, Face, Lips, Multi-Use, Brushes), then subcategories. Anything that has been finished, thrown away, or put in my swap box gets crossed out.  I count pre-made palettes on their own (in my case I just have two -- UD Naked 2 and Smoked), and then with self-made ones, I just count the single eyeshadows that are in them. I have one section for MAC, and one for Makeup Geek, since those are the brands that I've put into palettes. Then I have a separate listing for non-depotted eyeshadows.  





jennifae said:


> I only have the Naked Basics 2 and a few Anastasia brow products in my cart for the VIB sale. I actually need some brow products because I just finished my Tarte brow pencil. (I will not be repurchasing.) I have the MUFE Aqua Brow, but I need something quicker in the mornings. I have the ELF Brow Kit too which I like, but I know I'm going to hit pan on it soon, and I'd really like to try Anastasia next.





veronikawithak said:


> Anastasia Brow Wiz in Ash Blond is my favorite brow product ever. Once I finish my MAC one that's my only brow product left and the only one I'll keep repurchasing. I like the clear brow gel too but I think I'm going to try the MAC one next.


  Great to know about Brow Wiz, because that's what I want to try next. (Granite, in my case. After playing with Caucase again, I've found I like more ashy shades for my brow products, and that's the ashiest brown in the range.) I also want to try their brow gel. They'll likely be my first makeup purchases for 2015.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 21, 2014)

About the brow products: Oh well, I've just counted mine and I've got five different brow products, plus several eye shadows that can be used for brows as well. Still trying to find the right shade. I really like MAC's waterproof brow gel, but there could be more cool-toned colors IMO. The fluidlines for brows are really nice conerning texture, but the "blonde" one ist sooo orange-ish when applied...Anyway, I'll use all of them up, maybe I'll mix them with some cool-toned powder product or so. I'm wearing bangs and glasses, so my brows are kinda hidden anyway  After finding the right shade, there certainly will be no need to play around.


  I want to rediscover old products I don't really use anymore, and I already was successful today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There's a light pink shade in that quad from MAC's Quite Cute LE ( Spring 2011 I guess) and I totally dislike it on my eyes. Now, I've tried to use it on my cheeks and it's oh so pretty! Since I'm quite pale, it shows up well. It might take me forever to finish that pan, anyway.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi ladies! Checking in since I haven't been in Specktra-land too much lately. It sounds like a lot of you are doing well. So good to read!  There isn't much that I'm lemming for now, in fact, nothing major.  I do like MAC's Pressed Pigments so I ordered ONE from the holiday sale (the blue one that everyone else ordered, apparently), and I bought 3 lippies.  I wouldn't mind having a few more of the pressed pigments but I don't need them.  I want 1 skincare item from Sephora's VIB sale.  There is more that I'd like to get but it's not necessary, and since I spent 550.00 at the vet's yesterday, I won't be getting anything else.  Both of my sweet kitties are sick and they bring more joy than cosmetics.  One of them is doing better today but my oldest girl seems worse today. She won't eat or drink anything.  She's 17 years old and has already lost weight due to a hyperactive thyroid, so I'm very worried about her. I've been trying to get her to eat all day with no luck.  The vet says she has a UTI, but I wouldn't think that would make her so nauseous. They gave her antibiotics but they don't seem to be helping much. I'm giving her subcutaneous fluids (something I learned to do when another cat was at the end stages of kidney disease).  The fluids should keep her from getting dehydrated and nauseous, but she's still so sick. I've been crying my eyes out today watching her.  She looks at her water fountain but just won't drink.  She won't even look at food.  I have had her since I found her as a baby when she was 8 weeks old. It kills me to think of putting her to sleep but I also don't want to see her suffer. My last cat had horrible seizures before she died and I swore I wouldnt let Scully suffer if I could help it. If any of you are the spiritual type I would SO appreciate prayers!  I'm so worried about my girl.

  Here's my little boy Max (the one who is doing better).




  and my sweet girl Scully when she was feeling better


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2014)

tirurit said:


> "Weeeeee are the champioooons, my friend"


  Yes! Lol


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 22, 2014)

As much as the group sing is fun, I'm not sure we can honestly look each other in the eye for the 'committed no crime' bit. 

  I know I've wasted more money than I'm comfortable with. I think I'm in a good place now and won't repeat that, but when I look at what I've recycled with MAC over the last year it's pretty eye-opening.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> As much as the group sing is fun, I'm not sure we can honestly look each other in the eye for the 'committed no crime' bit.   I know I've wasted more money than I'm comfortable with. I think I'm in a good place now and won't repeat that, but when I look at what I've recycled with MAC over the last year it's pretty eye-opening.


  I hear you. But there's hope for the future, at least.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 22, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> As much as the group sing is fun, I'm not sure we can honestly look each other in the eye for the 'committed no crime' bit.   I know I've wasted more money than I'm comfortable with. I think I'm in a good place now and won't repeat that, but when I look at what I've recycled with MAC over the last year it's pretty eye-opening.


  Agreed. I'll readily admit to the wasting of money as well. I know this year has been more of a learning experience for me, in terms of not only what my style is and which products I should be buying but also how often I go through them, what my emotional triggers for buying are, and how I can cope more effectively. Much better than last year where I just cut myself off from temptation completely. It worked, but I couldn't participate in something I enjoyed at all. Now I've finally got to a point where I feel more balanced. Just trying to use things up and cull some stuff and then I'll be good I think!  I'm so looking forward to Team Low Buy 2015!


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 22, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Hi ladies! Checking in since I haven't been in Specktra-land too much lately. It sounds like a lot of you are doing well. So good to read!  There isn't much that I'm lemming for now, in fact, nothing major.  I do like MAC's Pressed Pigments so I ordered ONE from the holiday sale (the blue one that everyone else ordered, apparently), and I bought 3 lippies.  I wouldn't mind having a few more of the pressed pigments but I don't need them.  I want 1 skincare item from Sephora's VIB sale.  There is more that I'd like to get but it's not necessary, and since I spent 550.00 at the vet's yesterday, I won't be getting anything else.  Both of my sweet kitties are sick and they bring more joy than cosmetics.  One of them is doing better today but my oldest girl seems worse today. She won't eat or drink anything.  She's 17 years old and has already lost weight due to a hyperactive thyroid, so I'm very worried about her. I've been trying to get her to eat all day with no luck.  The vet says she has a UTI, but I wouldn't think that would make her so nauseous. They gave her antibiotics but they don't seem to be helping much. I'm giving her subcutaneous fluids (something I learned to do when another cat was at the end stages of kidney disease).  The fluids should keep her from getting dehydrated and nauseous, but she's still so sick. I've been crying my eyes out today watching her.  She looks at her water fountain but just won't drink.  She won't even look at food.  I have had her since I found her as a baby when she was 8 weeks old. It kills me to think of putting her to sleep but I also don't want to see her suffer. My last cat had horrible seizures before she died and I swore I wouldnt let Scully suffer if I could help it. If any of you are the spiritual type I would SO appreciate prayers!  I'm so worried about my girl.  Here's my little boy Max (the one who is doing better).
> 
> and my sweet girl Scully when she was feeling better


  So sorry to read this. I will certainly keep you and your babies in prayer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Hi ladies! Checking in since I haven't been in Specktra-land too much lately. It sounds like a lot of you are doing well. So good to read!  There isn't much that I'm lemming for now, in fact, nothing major.  I do like MAC's Pressed Pigments so I ordered ONE from the holiday sale (the blue one that everyone else ordered, apparently), and I bought 3 lippies.  I wouldn't mind having a few more of the pressed pigments but I don't need them.  I want 1 skincare item from Sephora's VIB sale.  There is more that I'd like to get but it's not necessary, and since I spent 550.00 at the vet's yesterday, I won't be getting anything else.  Both of my sweet kitties are sick and they bring more joy than cosmetics.  One of them is doing better today but my oldest girl seems worse today. She won't eat or drink anything.  She's 17 years old and has already lost weight due to a hyperactive thyroid, so I'm very worried about her. I've been trying to get her to eat all day with no luck.  The vet says she has a UTI, but I wouldn't think that would make her so nauseous. They gave her antibiotics but they don't seem to be helping much. I'm giving her subcutaneous fluids (something I learned to do when another cat was at the end stages of kidney disease).  The fluids should keep her from getting dehydrated and nauseous, but she's still so sick. I've been crying my eyes out today watching her.  She looks at her water fountain but just won't drink.  She won't even look at food.  I have had her since I found her as a baby when she was 8 weeks old. It kills me to think of putting her to sleep but I also don't want to see her suffer. My last cat had horrible seizures before she died and I swore I wouldnt let Scully suffer if I could help it. If any of you are the spiritual type I would SO appreciate prayers!  I'm so worried about my girl.  Here's my little boy Max (the one who is doing better).
> 
> and my sweet girl Scully when she was feeling better


Keeping you are your babies in my prayers and heart today


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 22, 2014)

@burghchick, I've got you and your furbabies in my thoughts and prayers. They're both beautiful kitties, too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 22, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Hi ladies! Checking in since I haven't been in Specktra-land too much lately. It sounds like a lot of you are doing well. So good to read!  There isn't much that I'm lemming for now, in fact, nothing major.  I do like MAC's Pressed Pigments so I ordered ONE from the holiday sale (the blue one that everyone else ordered, apparently), and I bought 3 lippies.  I wouldn't mind having a few more of the pressed pigments but I don't need them.  I want 1 skincare item from Sephora's VIB sale.  There is more that I'd like to get but it's not necessary, and since I spent 550.00 at the vet's yesterday, I won't be getting anything else.  Both of my sweet kitties are sick and they bring more joy than cosmetics.  One of them is doing better today but my oldest girl seems worse today. She won't eat or drink anything.  She's 17 years old and has already lost weight due to a hyperactive thyroid, so I'm very worried about her. I've been trying to get her to eat all day with no luck.  The vet says she has a UTI, but I wouldn't think that would make her so nauseous. They gave her antibiotics but they don't seem to be helping much. I'm giving her subcutaneous fluids (something I learned to do when another cat was at the end stages of kidney disease).  The fluids should keep her from getting dehydrated and nauseous, but she's still so sick. I've been crying my eyes out today watching her.  She looks at her water fountain but just won't drink.  She won't even look at food.  I have had her since I found her as a baby when she was 8 weeks old. It kills me to think of putting her to sleep but I also don't want to see her suffer. My last cat had horrible seizures before she died and I swore I wouldnt let Scully suffer if I could help it. If any of you are the spiritual type I would SO appreciate prayers!  I'm so worried about my girl.
> 
> Here's my little boy Max (the one who is doing better).
> 
> ...


  I am so sorry, I'll definitely be keeping you and your sweet kitties in my thoughts.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 22, 2014)

burghchick said:


> There is more that I'd like to get but it's not necessary, and since I spent 550.00 at the vet's yesterday, I won't be getting anything else.  Both of my sweet kitties are sick and they bring more joy than cosmetics.  One of them is doing better today but my oldest girl seems worse today. She won't eat or drink anything.  She's 17 years old and has already lost weight due to a hyperactive thyroid, so I'm very worried about her. I've been trying to get her to eat all day with no luck.  The vet says she has a UTI, but I wouldn't think that would make her so nauseous. They gave her antibiotics but they don't seem to be helping much. I'm giving her subcutaneous fluids (something I learned to do when another cat was at the end stages of kidney disease).  The fluids should keep her from getting dehydrated and nauseous, but she's still so sick. I've been crying my eyes out today watching her.  She looks at her water fountain but just won't drink.  She won't even look at food.  I have had her since I found her as a baby when she was 8 weeks old. It kills me to think of putting her to sleep but I also don't want to see her suffer. My last cat had horrible seizures before she died and I swore I wouldnt let Scully suffer if I could help it. If any of you are the spiritual type I would SO appreciate prayers!  I'm so worried about my girl.  Here's my little boy Max (the one who is doing better).
> 
> and my sweet girl Scully when she was feeling better


  :support:


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so glad I'm ignoring the Heirloom collection. MAC is not tempting me much anymore. I didn't even bother the get the two or three perm items I had considered. My older orders came in already and it feels good not to buy anything for a while.  I am chastely saving myself for the Sephora sale lol


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 23, 2014)

[@]burghchick[/@], I'm keeping you and your kitties in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 23, 2014)

@burghchick awww I'm so sorry babe! I'll be thinking of you and your fur babies and sending up some prayers!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 23, 2014)

@burghchick lots of prayers headed your way love!  I am in a makeup funk. I really don't want anything new and I'm very pleased with my collection right now. It could always use some sorting but right now its perfect. I've also found a more "affordable" hobby. I've always been big on planners and writing things down and I've always used stickers and post its to mark things, etc. Well little did I know there was this whole world of planner decorating!! And Melissa (that's my name  ) discovered washi tape. And at $2 ... I bought a bunch for $20 total and I'm in my happy place :stars:


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @burghchick lots of prayers headed your way love!  I am in a makeup funk. I really don't want anything new and I'm very pleased with my collection right now. It could always use some sorting but right now its perfect. I've also found a more "affordable" hobby. I've always been big on planners and writing things down and I've always used stickers and post its to mark things, etc. Well little did I know there was this whole world of planner decorating!! And Melissa (that's my name  ) discovered washi tape. And at $2 ... I bought a bunch for $20 total and I'm in my happy place :stars:


  I


----------



## Starlight77 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Knock Knock* Can I come back in?

  Hello to all old friends and hi to the new! I took a well needed break from here as life was crazy busy with school, work and family. I have since followed my own rules that I learned through here and I've been doing very well. I'm not so much a low buyer... but i am a more practical buyer thanks to here!! 
  Since I've been gone, I've paid off credit card debt and MAC and I broke up. We are still friends but it will never be the same again. I do still buy from MAC on occassion but it's 1-2 items here and there. I have lost the thrill of the chasing down my products. Although my willpower will be tested with the Cinderella launch. lol.


  I've only read last page...
@mel33t awesome new hobby!! My newest hobby has been collecting dolls for my daughter.. ugh bad idea lol. ENJOY!!


 

 @burghchick Sorry to hear about your kitties. Sending hugs and prayers to you and them.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 23, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> *Knock Knock* Can I come back in?
> 
> Hello to all old friends and hi to the new! I took a well needed break from here as life was crazy busy with school, work and family. I have since followed my own rules that I learned through here and I've been doing very well. I'm not so much a low buyer... but i am a more practical buyer thanks to here!!
> Since I've been gone, I've paid off credit card debt and MAC and I broke up. We are still friends but it will never be the same again. I do still buy from MAC on occassion but it's 1-2 items here and there. I have lost the thrill of the chasing down my products. Although my willpower will be tested with the Cinderella launch. lol.
> ...


  SOOOOO great to see you hun!  Glad you stopped in and very glad you're doing so well!
  Missed you around here!


----------



## Starlight77 (Oct 23, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> *Knock Knock* Can I come back in?
> 
> Hello to all old friends and hi to the new! I took a well needed break from here as life was crazy busy with school, work and family. I have since followed my own rules that I learned through here and I've been doing very well. I'm not so much a low buyer... but i am a more practical buyer thanks to here!!
> Since I've been gone, I've paid off credit card debt and MAC and I broke up. We are still friends but it will never be the same again. I do still buy from MAC on occassion but it's 1-2 items here and there. I have lost the thrill of the chasing down my products. Although my willpower will be tested with the Cinderella launch. lol.
> ...


  Thank you!! I'm going to try to balance reading forums but it gets hard with so much reading for school. Plus I like it in here, keeps me more grounded. 

  Missed ya Pixie!!!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 24, 2014)

@burghchick thinking of you and your kitties ((hugs))   I saw mention a little while back of a '6 for Christmas' which I like the idea of, here are mine:  Mac Color Saturation gloss Mac Veronica's Blush pearlmatte Mac In Extra Dimension Lash mascara Mac Stay Warm Mineralise Tinted Lip Balm Clinique Quickliner for Eyes in Grape Clinique Airbrush Concealer  I don't expect to finish them all but hopefully most and I'll make a decent dent in those I don't.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 24, 2014)

urgh, so im down to the last bits of powder in the pans of my two foundations, i ordered a new powder foundation from pur minerals in porcelain.
  turns up today and its too dark :/ luckily i can send it back though.
  im fed up of trying to find a decent pale pressed powder foundation.
  i was using mac msfn but wanted a more 'natural' 'green beauty' powder.
  there's plenty of loose mineral powders out there, even some perfect pale ones, but i just really dislike loose and it's not touch up friendly,
  and i need to touch up often!
  so i've resgined myself to the fact that im going to give up trying to look for an alternative pressed mineral powder and just go back to mac msfn,
  as all the trial and errors costing too much money and not to mention nothings yet come close comparsion wise!
  im throwing in the towel!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 24, 2014)

@kerry-jane88 It can be so hard to find a good reliable powder foundation.

  For me, it is http://www.clinique.com.au/product/1607/6201/Makeup/Powders/Almost-Powder-Makeup-SPF-15/index.tmpl

  I must have gone through a dozen by now. I wear Neutral Fair.

  Light is a nice shade and it would suit pale skin tones.

  The coverage is buildable, I don't agree with the website saying it is sheer.

  I apply it with a sponge and it's so quick and easy to use, and I love the texture and finish.

  Before that I used Dior - nice, but I prefer Clinique.

  My skin is oily and it helps keep it in check for several hours before I get oily in the afternoon- but I wear SPF 30 moisturiser which contributes.

  If you have not tried this, I recommend it highly!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 24, 2014)

Did some more downsizing. Got rid of 20 nail polishes (10 full size and 10 minis). Down to 12 full size and 10 minis including base and top coats! Really happy with what I have left, but I might let a few more go if I don't use them enough. I also got rid of my acrylic storage and repurposed one of my makeup bags to store all of my nail stuff in one place. I just need to make sure I don't outgrow this bag now!  I also tossed a couple lip products and set some aside for B2M. Lipsticks and glosses are my major area that I need to work on now. I have a few set aside that I'm wearing for Fall and then I'll B2M what's left at the end of the season. I need to work on eyeliners and finishing up some of my face powders too. I'm on my last travel size shampoo and conditioner and then I have a shampoo and body bar as my only backup. Sold all of my hot tools as well since I haven't used them in probably 2 years! Body products are slowly getting used up.. getting my hoard under control!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 24, 2014)

Wahoo you go [@]veronikawithak[/@]!


----------



## dodotheextinct (Oct 24, 2014)

great job @veronikawithak keep up that great work!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 25, 2014)

It's pretty quiet in here.. hope everyone's being good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I decided to do a Project 333 for the rest of 2014, to get into the habit because starting in January I want to try and do it for the whole year! If you're not familiar, you choose 33 items and only wear those items for 3 months. My closet is driving me absolutely crazy right now.. I haven't taken out some of the summer items and I feel like I can't get control of my laundry pile (a good indication that there's too much to wear). It started as something for clothes but I'm going to do a set of clothes and one of cosmetics too (because that needs some work as well). Kind of like a seasonal makeup basket but with a particular item limit.

  Clothing (underwear, daily accessories like wedding rings/watches etc., and lounge/workout clothes not included):
  3 jeans
  3 dresses
  6 tops
  6 tanks
  5 accessories: 2 scarves, 1 necklace, 1 bracelet, 1 pair of earrings
  7 outerwear (because Canada): 2 sweaters, 2 coats, 1 pair of gloves, 2 hats
  3 footwear: 3 pairs of boots

  Cosmetics:
  4 face: face primer, eye primer, under eye concealer, powder foundation
  6 cheeks: 3 blushes, 1 highlighter, 1 contour, 1 bronzer
  8 lips: 3 lipsticks, 5 lipglosses
  3 brows: 2 pencils, 1 gel
  2 eyeshadow bases
  8 eyeshadows
  2 eyeliners

  Rules: If I use something up/wear it out I can replace it with something from my stash or buy something new if I don't have a replacement. I am allowed to switch out items or change the category limits but the numbers have to stay at 33 and everything else has to stay put away. For the cosmetics, particularly lip products, there are certain items I want to use up by the end of the year and if I don't they'll be thrown out or B2M.

  I'm also working on finishing a set of body products like a tub of shea butter, a facial spray, toner, facial oil, body oil, etc. I have backups for everything so I'm trying to clear things out.

  How does everyone feel about the final stretch? Only 9 weeks left of the year!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 25, 2014)

Like veronikawithak i hope everyone's doing good too! It can be hard to ignore the holiday beauty sirens!  So for my final stretch of the year I'm focusing on using things up. A lot of the colour cosmetics aren't interesting me at the moment, I'd rather save for the skincare I want anyway.  I'm also hoping to start doing some youtube videos to accompany my blog, so that will keep me busy enough with my stash.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm working on my inventory - I just had Mac items before, but now I've rejigged it with help from some you here I'm putting everything on it - all makeup, skincare, body & hair stuff. It's taking a little while, will hopefully finish tomorrow. The numbers are going to be frankly scary I think! On the plus side I have pulled out some stuff to either bin or pass on as I've gone through them, probably a dozen items so far.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It's pretty quiet in here.. hope everyone's being good.     I decided to do a Project 333 for the rest of 2014, to get into the habit because starting in January I want to try and do it for the whole year! If you're not familiar, you choose 33 items and only wear those items for 3 months. My closet is driving me absolutely crazy right now.. I haven't taken out some of the summer items and I feel like I can't get control of my laundry pile (a good indication that there's too much to wear). It started as something for clothes but I'm going to do a set of clothes and one of cosmetics too (because that needs some work as well). Kind of like a seasonal makeup basket but with a particular item limit.  Clothing (underwear, daily accessories like wedding rings/watches etc., and lounge/workout clothes not included): 3 jeans 3 dresses 6 tops 6 tanks 5 accessories: 2 scarves, 1 necklace, 1 bracelet, 1 pair of earrings 7 outerwear (because Canada): 2 sweaters, 2 coats, 1 pair of gloves, 2 hats 3 footwear: 3 pairs of boots  Cosmetics: 4 face: face primer, eye primer, under eye concealer, powder foundation 6 cheeks: 3 blushes, 1 highlighter, 1 contour, 1 bronzer 8 lips: 3 lipsticks, 5 lipglosses 3 brows: 2 pencils, 1 gel 2 eyeshadow bases 8 eyeshadows 2 eyeliners  Rules: If I use something up/wear it out I can replace it with something from my stash or buy something new if I don't have a replacement. I am allowed to switch out items or change the category limits but the numbers have to stay at 33 and everything else has to stay put away. For the cosmetics, particularly lip products, there are certain items I want to use up by the end of the year and if I don't they'll be thrown out or B2M.  I'm also working on finishing a set of body products like a tub of shea butter, a facial spray, toner, facial oil, body oil, etc. I have backups for everything so I'm trying to clear things out.  How does everyone feel about the final stretch? Only 9 weeks left of the year!


  Sincere, not snarky question; why would you want to do that?


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Sincere, not snarky question; why would you want to do that?


  Just as a fun experiment/challenge to push myself! I'll be able to see what items are the true must haves and which might need to get passed on over the next year. Plus it'll let me see that I can manage with a smaller amount than I have, and it will push me to be more creative by trying different combinations. That's the idea anyway. Just the next step in paring down to only loves.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It's pretty quiet in here.. hope everyone's being good.


  :nods:  I did just place a Sephora order. I ordered a serum, given I'm nearly out of my current one (which I don't like so much now), used a code from their matching game thingie for additional 150 BI points, then turned in 100 for a mini mascara (Marc Jacobs O!Mega Lash Volumizing). I'm okay with this, given I'm nearing the point where I'd be getting new mascara anyway. I could have gotten one or two more (they also had one each from Lancome, Buxom, Clinique, Urban Decay, and Sephora brand), but I stuck with the one, and I'll get another Bare Minerals one in the new year.  





> I decided to do a Project 333 for the rest of 2014, to get into the habit because starting in January I want to try and do it for the whole year! If you're not familiar, you choose 33 items and only wear those items for 3 months. My closet is driving me absolutely crazy right now.. I haven't taken out some of the summer items and I feel like I can't get control of my laundry pile (a good indication that there's too much to wear). It started as something for clothes but I'm going to do a set of clothes and one of cosmetics too (because that needs some work as well). Kind of like a seasonal makeup basket but with a particular item limit.


  Good luck with that!   I'm going to be going through my jewelry and my closet this coming week. I've got lots of earrings I don't wear these days, along with some necklaces. And after reading a blog post on decluttering one's closet, I realized I could be a bit more aggressive in that regard. (My closet isn't bursting at the seams, but there are still things in it that I've not worn in a long time -- and will probably never wear again -- that I just have to let go.)  





> How does everyone feel about the final stretch? Only 9 weeks left of the year!


  Pretty good!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 25, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> :nods:  I did just place a Sephora order. I ordered a serum, given I'm nearly out of my current one (which I don't like so much now), used a code from their matching game thingie for additional 150 BI points, then turned in 100 for a mini mascara (Marc Jacobs O!Mega Lash Volumizing). I'm okay with this, given I'm nearing the point where I'd be getting new mascara anyway. I could have gotten one or two more (they also had one each from Lancome, Buxom, Clinique, Urban Decay, and Sephora brand), but I stuck with the one, and I'll get another Bare Minerals one in the new year. Good luck with that!   I'm going to be going through my jewelry and my closet this coming week. I've got lots of earrings I don't wear these days, along with some necklaces. And after reading a blog post on decluttering one's closet, I realized I could be a bit more aggressive in that regard. (My closet isn't bursting at the seams, but there are still things in it that I've not worn in a long time -- and will probably never wear again -- that I just have to let go.) Pretty good!


  Nice.  Glad you're doing well! Good luck with your closet declutter! My closet is a mess right now. With the change of seasons and losing weight I have various sizes and styles so it was time for a big overhaul.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 25, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just as a fun experiment/challenge to push myself! I'll be able to see what items are the true must haves and which might need to get passed on over the next year. Plus it'll let me see that I can manage with a smaller amount than I have, and it will push me to be more creative by trying different combinations. That's the idea anyway. Just the next step in paring down to only loves.


  Ah, ok. It's interesting to me how people try to get to the same outcome through different means. When I have too much I try to get through all of it so I can identify what I don't want; I like having variety and would really struggle to limit myself to certain makeup. But it's fun for you - all good.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't believe there are only 9 weeks left in the year!


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow, veronikawithak, kudos for taking that challenge! I'm already excited what you might report about it.
  Since I'm not only a makeup hoarder but also have a slight problem when it comes to shopping clothes, I'm also trying to change my attitude towards shopping for clothing. Formerly, I mostly went to H&M during my lunch breaks or after my courses, and I'm passing several shops on my way to uni/work. I quickly bought some ten-euro-shirt every week, honestly to compensate stress and so forth. Looking back, all those items bought spontaneously and in a rush just sit in my closet. Or I exchanged them for something different a few days later/got the money refunded. Now, I'll go on a "real" shopping spree every month(?) and I'll take enough time to consider whether I'll buy something. I bought three knitted dresses for wintertime yesterday, and a cardigan, but I also picked three old pieces from my closet to give away for charity (in my town, there are special plastic bags in the mail. Old clothes can be put into these and the bags will be picked up by volunteers, so there's no effort at all when I wanna donate clothes, which is great).

  Although my skincare/body product stash is quite okay, I had to toss a shower gel (an expensive one by Soap & Glory) because it suddenly looked really disgusting. I also tossed two mascara samples because they had been opened for 6 months and put a third tube of mascara into my  back-2-Mac box. Well, tossing stuff is not the solution for my collecting problem, but it feels nice anyway. And I'm about to finish my first lipstick ever!!! It's Patisserie and I got it via back-2-Mac in, like, 2008, so it REALLY has to go now. It's surprising to see how long even those bits at the bottom of the lipstick tube last, I'm scraping the product out of the tube with a q-tip now, and that stupid lipstick won't get finished...so I've definitely learned that I shouldn't be afraid of using my stuff - even when a lipstick's seemingly empty, there's still so much left over!


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 26, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Wow, veronikawithak, kudos for taking that challenge! I'm already excited what you might report about it.
> Since I'm not only a makeup hoarder but also have a slight problem when it comes to shopping clothes, I'm also trying to change my attitude towards shopping for clothing. Formerly, I mostly went to H&M during my lunch breaks or after my courses, and I'm passing several shops on my way to uni/work. I quickly bought some ten-euro-shirt every week, honestly to compensate stress and so forth. Looking back, all those items bought spontaneously and in a rush just sit in my closet. Or I exchanged them for something different a few days later/got the money refunded. Now, I'll go on a "real" shopping spree every month(?) and I'll take enough time to consider whether I'll buy something. I bought three knitted dresses for wintertime yesterday, and a cardigan, but I also picked three old pieces from my closet to give away for charity (in my town, there are special plastic bags in the mail. Old clothes can be put into these and the bags will be picked up by volunteers, so there's no effort at all when I wanna donate clothes, which is great).
> 
> Although my skincare/body product stash is quite okay, I had to toss a shower gel (an expensive one by Soap & Glory) because it suddenly looked really disgusting. I also tossed two mascara samples because they had been opened for 6 months and put a third tube of mascara into my  back-2-Mac box. *Well, tossing stuff is not the solution for my collecting problem, but it feels nice anyway.* And I'm about to finish my first lipstick ever!!! It's Patisserie and I got it via back-2-Mac in, like, 2008, so it REALLY has to go now. It's surprising to see how long even those bits at the bottom of the lipstick tube last, I'm scraping the product out of the tube with a q-tip now, and that stupid lipstick won't get finished...so I've definitely learned than I shouldn't be afraid of using my stuff - even when a lipstick's seemingly empty, there's still so much left over!


  Thanks! I'm finally getting my laundry under control right now.. I have a bit more to do today but I've already cleaned out my closet and put back just the items I'll be using. I also reorganized my makeup with this cute closet organizer that wasn't really being put to use for my clothes! When everything's finally sorted I'll post pics of what I'm working with and then I'll let you know how it goes! Really looking forward to it, I already feel like I can breathe so much easier. 

  Totally hear you on tossing stuff not being the solution.. it's the flow of things in that's the biggest problem and the hardest thing to overcome. I started using an app called Mint which tracks all of your purchases and accounts, and I also started writing down in my planner every time I made a purchase and the amount. It's like a little game with myself now, I like to see how many days I can get with a $0 amount.. and I've almost completely cut out those little impulse purchases and convenience meals. I pretty much always bring my own snacks from home now. I've also made $70 from selling on Kijiji. Even though it's a fraction of what I've spent, at least those unused things are out of the house and not making me feel guilty anymore!

  Congrats on finishing Patisserie!! That was one of the first ones I finished just this year as well. You're a champion for scraping it out of the tube too!! Once I hit the plastic rim I called it quits! I think when I have less I'll start doing that too. And I think (I hope) I've also learned my lesson re: how long it takes to use things up.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 26, 2014)

Okay, so.

  A friend of mine has a birthday coming up - Dec 9th - and like me, she has a lot of health issues but our health issues aren't similar (we suffer from different conditions) so she is usually able to put on some make-up a lot more often than I am.

  However, I have more of a disposable income than she does.

  Soooo... I thought about getting her some make-up for her birthday.

  I went into my stash a little bit last night to find stuff I haven't used/opened because I don't want to give her anything used/swatched as a present.  It would be different if it wasn't her birthday, but you know?  (One exception to this)

  I went through all my sample stuff as well as 99% haven't been opened.

  I placed an order for something a while back and got 2 bags of perfume samples in the order.  Each bag had the same things in them and I've kept one for myself to eventually try out but I figured for starters, that's a nice little "bonus" type thing?  I also have a deluxe sample of Benefit's They're Real! mascara unopened that I plan on giving her, along with a MAC mascara sample and skin base visage sample.  Both of them were freebies that came in a MAC order and I wound up with 3 of each so figured those would be good for her.  I have a full sized TFSI that I'm giving her -- I think it was used once and didn't work on me so I plan on passing it along.

  I'm wanting to get her a palette of some sorts though.

  I'm thinking maybe the UD Naked 1 as I know she likes her neutrals.  What do you guys think?  Should I maybe go for Naked 2?  Naked 3?  Or maybe the TF Chocolate Bar palette?

  Also -- do you think it would be acceptable to gift some of my brushes I no longer use or ever intend to use?  I have a bunch from Sigma that I don't use now and likely never will again so figured it would maybe be good to pass them along.  I'm not sure though.  Opinions?

  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 26, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay, so.  A friend of mine has a birthday coming up - Dec 9th - and like me, she has a lot of health issues but our health issues aren't similar (we suffer from different conditions) so she is usually able to put on some make-up a lot more often than I am.  However, I have more of a disposable income than she does.  Soooo... I thought about getting her some make-up for her birthday.  I went into my stash a little bit last night to find stuff I haven't used/opened because I don't want to give her anything used/swatched as a present.  It would be different if it wasn't her birthday, but you know?  (One exception to this)  I went through all my sample stuff as well as 99% haven't been opened.  I placed an order for something a while back and got 2 bags of perfume samples in the order.  Each bag had the same things in them and I've kept one for myself to eventually try out but I figured for starters, that's a nice little "bonus" type thing?  I also have a deluxe sample of Benefit's They're Real! mascara unopened that I plan on giving her, along with a MAC mascara sample and skin base visage sample.  Both of them were freebies that came in a MAC order and I wound up with 3 of each so figured those would be good for her.  I have a full sized TFSI that I'm giving her -- I think it was used once and didn't work on me so I plan on passing it along.  I'm wanting to get her a palette of some sorts though.  I'm thinking maybe the UD Naked 1 as I know she likes her neutrals.  What do you guys think?  Should I maybe go for Naked 2?  Naked 3?  Or maybe the TF Chocolate Bar palette?  Also -- do you think it would be acceptable to gift some of my brushes I no longer use or ever intend to use?  I have a bunch from Sigma that I don't use now and likely never will again so figured it would maybe be good to pass them along.  I'm not sure though.  Opinions?  Any help would be appreciated!


  Hey peach, sounds like youve got a lot of good little bits to give her there   Sigma brushes look like they wash well so I think it's more than fine to gift those, its all about how you present stuff anyway isn't it,once it's in tissue paper or a gift bag or box its all looking giftable then. I think all of the samplesize products plus the sigma brushes would be enough in itself without the need to then be purchasing a palette as well.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 26, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay, so.
> 
> A friend of mine has a birthday coming up - Dec 9th - and like me, she has a lot of health issues but our health issues aren't similar (we suffer from different conditions) so she is usually able to put on some make-up a lot more often than I am.
> 
> ...


She's lucky to have a sweet friend like you.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 26, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay, so.
> 
> A friend of mine has a birthday coming up - Dec 9th - and like me, she has a lot of health issues but our health issues aren't similar (we suffer from different conditions) so she is usually able to put on some make-up a lot more often than I am.
> 
> ...


  Aw, thank you!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 26, 2014)

Crisis averted!

  I bought my friend the UD Nakd 1 palette, a 4-piece Korres gift set and then there's the samples and the brushes to give her too.

  Super happy and excited now to get everything, wrap it up and mail it to her.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 26, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay, so.  A friend of mine has a birthday coming up - Dec 9th - and like me, she has a lot of health issues but our health issues aren't similar (we suffer from different conditions) so she is usually able to put on some make-up a lot more often than I am.  However, I have more of a disposable income than she does.  Soooo... I thought about getting her some make-up for her birthday.  I went into my stash a little bit last night to find stuff I haven't used/opened because I don't want to give her anything used/swatched as a present.  It would be different if it wasn't her birthday, but you know?  (One exception to this)  I went through all my sample stuff as well as 99% haven't been opened.  I placed an order for something a while back and got 2 bags of perfume samples in the order.  Each bag had the same things in them and I've kept one for myself to eventually try out but I figured for starters, that's a nice little "bonus" type thing?  I also have a deluxe sample of Benefit's They're Real! mascara unopened that I plan on giving her, along with a MAC mascara sample and skin base visage sample.  Both of them were freebies that came in a MAC order and I wound up with 3 of each so figured those would be good for her.  I have a full sized TFSI that I'm giving her -- I think it was used once and didn't work on me so I plan on passing it along.  I'm wanting to get her a palette of some sorts though.  I'm thinking maybe the UD Naked 1 as I know she likes her neutrals.  What do you guys think?  Should I maybe go for Naked 2?  Naked 3?  Or maybe the TF Chocolate Bar palette?  Also -- do you think it would be acceptable to gift some of my brushes I no longer use or ever intend to use?  I have a bunch from Sigma that I don't use now and likely never will again so figured it would maybe be good to pass them along.  I'm not sure though.  Opinions?  Any help would be appreciated!


  This is a great idea! I'd arrange everything nicely in a basket of some sort. I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 26, 2014)

I gotta put this here. It might not be downsizing, but... it's using my stuff and shopping my stash. In as many days, I have finished up 2 products - my TonyMoly WP brow pencil (once I got the hang of it, s'was an okay product. Would not repurchase.) and my Bourjois Bronzing Primer.  Y'all, using up a bronzer is like using up a blush for me. I never thought it would happen. But it did! I would really recommend the Bourjois if you're curious about the Chanel but know the Soleil Tan du Chanel/Bronze Universelle would make you look like an oompa-loompa or be way too dark. Now, I just got to keep myself from going to Shoppers and cashing in my points for it as I want to use up some of my other bronzers (I'm really liking my Dior Honey, and I've hit pan on Guerlain 01 Blondes and have maybe a weeks' worth of NARS Irresistiblement.)


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 26, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I gotta put this here. It might not be downsizing, but... it's using my stuff and shopping my stash. In as many days, I have finished up 2 products - my TonyMoly WP brow pencil (once I got the hang of it, s'was an okay product. Would not repurchase.) and my Bourjois Bronzing Primer.  Y'all, using up a bronzer is like using up a blush for me. I never thought it would happen. But it did! I would really recommend the Bourjois if you're curious about the Chanel but know the Soleil Tan du Chanel/Bronze Universelle would make you look like an oompa-loompa or be way too dark. Now, I just got to keep myself from going to Shoppers and cashing in my points for it as I want to use up some of my other bronzers (I'm really liking my Dior Honey, and I've hit pan on Guerlain 01 Blondes and have maybe a weeks' worth of NARS Irresistiblement.)


  Wooooooo!! That's awesome! Look at you go. I wish I could ever use up a full cheek product of any kind.  And I'm also hanging on to some Shoppers points. I think I need like 10,000 to get up to the top level, and then I need to wait for one of those bonus events where you get more money for your points. I think I'll be irresponsible with it and splurge on some makeup.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 




Wooooooo!! That's awesome! Look at you go. I wish I could ever use up a full cheek product of any kind.  And I'm also hanging on to some Shoppers points. I think I need like 10,000 to get up to the top level, and then I need to wait for one of those bonus events where you get more money for your points. I think I'll be irresponsible with it and splurge on some makeup.


  Haha! I think it helped that the Bourjois is cream and really blends out to nothing! Impossible to overdo but kind of makes it a little easy to go through it quickly.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 26, 2014)

I've been out for the week and am about to catch up on the thread. But first, I need to whine (of course)  I went to Mexico on vacation this past week and today I went to urgent care.  Y'all - my face - I look like Hitch in that one scene where his face has an allergic reaction. Basically I used a different sunscreen the last day I was there and apparently my skin reacted with it and the sun only made it worse. My entire face is swollen and my eyes were almost swollen completely shut this morning. It is crazy!  The doctor gave me a steroid shot and prescribed some medication. He said it will take a couple days for the swelling to go away. I'm also running a fever. I am feeling sorry for myself lol but it definitely could be worse (so I'm trying not to feel to sorry for myself)!  Okay, now off to catch up on everyone else's life!


----------



## lyseD (Oct 26, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Okay, now off to catch up on everyone else's life!


Oh, sorry to hear that. Glad it happened at the end of the trip. The steroid shot should really make a difference quickly.


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 26, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Okay, now off to catch up on everyone else's life!


Holy crap that sounds painful and a terrible way to end a holiday. I really hope the discomfort and swelling go away quickly.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 26, 2014)

:cheer: to Peachy for supporting her friend!  I think you came up with a great idea. Win for everyone!  





Maris Crane said:


> I gotta put this here. It might not be downsizing, but... it's using my stuff and shopping my stash. In as many days, I have finished up 2 products - my TonyMoly WP brow pencil (once I got the hang of it, s'was an okay product. Would not repurchase.) and my Bourjois Bronzing Primer.  Y'all, using up a bronzer is like using up a blush for me. I never thought it would happen. But it did! I would really recommend the Bourjois if you're curious about the Chanel but know the Soleil Tan du Chanel/Bronze Universelle would make you look like an oompa-loompa or be way too dark. Now, I just got to keep myself from going to Shoppers and cashing in my points for it as I want to use up some of my other bronzers (I'm really liking my Dior Honey, and I've hit pan on Guerlain 01 Blondes and have maybe a weeks' worth of NARS Irresistiblement.)


  OMG go you! :cheer:  





Alysse011 said:


> I've been out for the week and am about to catch up on the thread. But first, I need to whine (of course)  I went to Mexico on vacation this past week and today I went to urgent care.  Y'all - my face - I look like Hitch in that one scene where his face has an allergic reaction. Basically I used a different sunscreen the last day I was there and apparently my skin reacted with it and the sun only made it worse. My entire face is swollen and my eyes were almost swollen completely shut this morning. It is crazy!  The doctor gave me a steroid shot and prescribed some medication. He said it will take a couple days for the swelling to go away. I'm also running a fever. I am feeling sorry for myself lol but it definitely could be worse (so I'm trying not to feel to sorry for myself)!


  :support: Hope you feel better soon!  * * *  FOTD... * Benefit The POREfessional * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * NARS Brow Perfector - Caucase * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (to help set the brow pencil) * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Glass Slipper (it's light without being pastel, and it packs a pretty good punch! Placed on the lid and blended upwards) * MAC Eyeshadow - Electra (below the brow) * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil - Strong Slate (upper lashline + nearly halfway across the lower lashline) * UD Smoked Palette - Asphalt (to set eyeliner) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * MAC Blush - Taupe (to intensify contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Appeal (I really thought I'd hit pan on this today, but not yet! But I think I'm pretty close.) * Revlon Photoready Lipstick - Soft Nude


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 27, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Okay, now off to catch up on everyone else's life!


  I'm so sorry this happened to you.  I wish you a speedy recovery and hopefully no long lasting issues!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words! I really appreciate it.   I woke up with the same amount of swelling today. The doctor told me it wouldn't be better by today and could take a couple days, but I admit I was really hoping to see it subsiding this morning. It generally makes me nervous.   Also, people are right - you shouldn't Google and self-diagnose lol. Drives you crazy!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 27, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Holy crap that sounds painful and a terrible way to end a holiday. I really hope the discomfort and swelling go away quickly.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 27, 2014)

[@]Alysse011[/@] I hope it clears soon for you, i'm very sensitive and often have mild to moderate reactions to products but I had a particularly bad reaction like yours this summer and I think it's the shock of it happening so suddenly and severe that was more upsetting than the actual symptoms! But just be kind to yourself whilst it's getting better


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 27, 2014)

@PeachTwist: That's really sweet of you, you're such a good friend. I'd be totally happy to get gifts like these.

@Alysse011: I'm crossing my fingers that your skin's gonna be better soon! My skin's freaking out all the time, for example reacting when I'm ill/have to take medication and I'm really sensitive towards sunlight and acne-prone too, so I totally understand how you might be feeling now.

  Today I had to go to the drugstore because I was in need of toothpaste and floss. I did quite well. I'm a little ashamed in front of myself that I bought a bottle of body lotion (one of those you use in the shower) although my current one isn't empty yet. But since I'm not hoarding those lotions and I'll certainly use it soon/daily, it's okay, I guess. I was also tempted to get one of those OPI nordic collection polishes, but I put the bottle back to the shelf (here, they're two times the price you girls in the US have to pay). Maybe, I'll buy it in a couple of days when I still might be totally "in need" of it, but at least I didn't act impulsively now (well, except from that lotion I did buy...). No crazy internet shopping/Mac hauling at last!


----------



## lyseD (Oct 27, 2014)

I skipped the ENTIRE holiday collection. This is the first time since I started buying MAC that I wasn't interested in anything.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 27, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I skipped the ENTIRE holiday collection. This is the first time since I started buying MAC that I wasn't interested in anything.









oh wow, congrats!!! The holiday collection is gonna be releaed on Saturday where I live and I considered skipping, but I'm allowing myself to get about two pieces (the less, the better). The years before, I always chose several items, e.g. palettes, to be christmas gifts for me, but this time I'm trying to analyze the whole color concept/arrangements in the palettes etc. so that I'll recognize similarities with stuff I already own (the palettes look quite the same each year, for example).


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 27, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I skipped the ENTIRE holiday collection. This is the first time since I started buying MAC that I wasn't interested in anything.


  Me too! Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 27, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Also, people are right - you shouldn't Google and self-diagnose lol. Drives you crazy!


My parents roll their eyes when I say I googled something medical. My step-mom calls it Dr. Google and shakes her head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I know better but sometimes you just want to see what some of the issues *could be*, just in case.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I like variety too but I also tried going through my lip products this weekend and organising into colour familys.....I realised that I don't need 15 fushia pink lippies or 10 reds and my goal for 2015 is to slim down to 5 colours in each of the following categories (this should be 30 products tops) as that should give me variety and choice, but remove excess and unneccesary dupes from my stash:
> 
> 
> Reds
> ...


  I love this idea! I had mine sorted into nude/neutrals and darker shades in my lipstick holder but I just added colour headings in my Excel inventory and it was telling. I think this will really help me NOT replace some colours when I finish them; thank you. I'd aim for 3-5 in any one category but here's where I am now:



Nudes - 4 	
Pinks - 5 	
Plums/Browns (midtone neutrals) - 7 (could go down a couple here and not miss them at all) 	
Corals/Oranges - 3 	
Reds - 11 (WAY too many) 	
Purples - 2 
 
  The number was a bit higher than I realized; I found a missing lippie during The Great Closet/Drawer Purge V 2.0 this weekend (amazing what you find in winter coat pockets) and also added a couple of Bite mini pencils and Clinique GWP Chubby sticks I'd forgotten to count. This is everything; I realized I wasn't tracking minis and I should.

  I was feeling ok about the total number of lip products but I can see that I have more in the mid tone neutral category than I realistically need and way too many reds. And this is AFTER I've trimmed trimmed trimmed all year.


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Me too! Feels good, doesn't it?


  I'm skipping too. It's just not... needed (in my stash or life).


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 27, 2014)

*LIPSTICKS**Nudes*Curviest CaramelFrench Kiss (LE)Rich Marron (LE)Falfaba*Pinks*Myself (LE)Morning Rose (LE)BraveDolce VitaOut for Passion (LE) *Browns/Plums*RhubarbFast PlayMystical (LE)Glamour EraGlamourdaze (LE)Moody Blooms (LE)Oh, Oh, Oh (LE) *Corals/Oranges*Fresh & Frisky (LE)Mega MelonCrosswires*Reds*Apres Chic (LE)Ruby (LE)Berry Bold (LE)True Love's Kiss (LE)CranberryAmsterdam (LE)Viva Glam 1Deeply Adored (LE)Dare YouStudded Kiss (LE)Rusty (LE)*Purples*Heavenly Hybrid (LE)Feel My Pulse (LE)
 
  I included Out For Passion and Oh Oh Oh although I've been reduced to digging what's left out of the tube with a lip brush. I usually don't bother with this (I'm generally tired of the colour by the time I finish the tube) but I love both of these so much that I'm not ready to let them go yet.

  I've purged so much over the summer/early fall that I'm down to colours I really like. I'm going to focus on finishing some of these up and only replacing shades in areas where I don't have plenty without them. I'm also going to hold myself to replacing them with colours I've tried on before buying. I'm tired of trotting items BTM that don't have at least significant usage.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 27, 2014)

The lipstick inventory is such a great idea! At the moment I cannot make my list cause I'm at the university dormitory right now and I'm storing most of my stash at my parents' house. I go home on most weekends to meet my old friends from school (it's just about 45 minutes to my hometown) and my family, and I don't know what colors I actually own...I surely can remember most shades, but I will forget some, too. Must make a list this weekend.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 27, 2014)

@charlotte366, I really like the Bourjois bronzing primer applied directly on foundation or Bb cream. The best brush I've found with it is the Real Techniques Multitask brush - you can really get a light application with it and it'll blend it out to something really subtle. I like the Blush brush from RealTechniques with it, but I find it blends out too much.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> *LIPSTICKS**Nudes*Curviest CaramelFrench Kiss (LE)Rich Marron (LE)Falfaba*Pinks*Myself (LE)Morning Rose (LE)BraveDolce VitaOut for Passion (LE) *Browns/Plums*RhubarbFast PlayMystical (LE)Glamour EraGlamourdaze (LE)Moody Blooms (LE)Oh, Oh, Oh (LE) *Corals/Oranges*Fresh & Frisky (LE)Mega MelonCrosswires*Reds*Apres Chic (LE)Ruby (LE)Berry Bold (LE)True Love's Kiss (LE)CranberryAmsterdam (LE)Viva Glam 1Deeply Adored (LE)Dare YouStudded Kiss (LE)Rusty (LE)*Purples*Heavenly Hybrid (LE)Feel My Pulse (LE)
> I included Out For Passion and Oh Oh Oh although I've been reduced to digging what's left out of the tube with a lip brush. I usually don't bother with this (I'm generally tired of the colour by the time I finish the tube) but I love both of these so much that I'm not ready to let them go yet.  I've purged so much over the summer/early fall that I'm down to colours I really like. I'm going to focus on finishing some of these up and only replacing shades in areas where I don't have plenty without them. I'm also going to hold myself to replacing them with colours I've tried on before buying. I'm tired of trotting items BTM that don't have at least significant usage.


 This is a good list, I kept coming back to the idea as my lipstick stash is still too large but I was struggling to trim.  I have a muji draw of pinks, A draw of reds and a third draw with nudes, oranges and plums. I can see now my issue is reds and pinks.  I have around 7 nudes and 7 plums some I am working on using up and won't replace, I have 3 oranges and 1 peach so those are fine for now.  I just attacked the pinks and reds and trimmed out 5 products, I have some where I think the formulas may not be as good so going to test these out and trim as necessary.  I haven't included my minis/deluxe samples as I keep these in a seperate bag and they are BN untouched pending completion of my project pan at the end of December, most are nudes and mini glosses.  I am actually good with gloss and only open a new one as I finish an existing one!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 27, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> @charlotte366, I really like the Bourjois bronzing primer applied directly on foundation or Bb cream. The best brush I've found with it is the Real Techniques Multitask brush - you can really get a light application with it and it'll blend it out to something really subtle. I like the Blush brush from RealTechniques with it, but I find it blends out too much.


  Thank you, I have been using hourglass radiant light to bronze with as I was finding the primer to dark with a real techniques expert face brush, I will try a multi task brush tomoro and see if I get good results too!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> any chance of a link to that blog post....I always start with good intentions but I never seem to be harsh enough!


  It's this post... http://theeverygirl.com/7-questions-to-ask-when-cleaning-out-your-closet


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 27, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> It's this post... http://theeverygirl.com/7-questions-to-ask-when-cleaning-out-your-closet


  Thank you, off to read it now!


----------



## kanne (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello everybody! Just poking my head in, I haven't been around these parts lately. My low buy has been an almost NO buy since I got back from New Zealand in June. I've picked up one or two things very occasionally, but that is about it. I managed to go to the cosmetics section of a department store and not even be interested in a single thing today. I'm not particularly interested in any Christmas collections this year, the only thing I'm hanging out for is the Tom Ford Nude Dip palette. I hope it gets released online here! 

  If anybody is interested in how I managed to quit buying unnecessary makeup (I had spent $600 in just January this year), I used the dot method that was discussed a couple of hundred pages back. Basically every day that I went without buying makeup, I would place a dot on my calendar. The psychology behind it supposedly is that you don't want to ruin your pattern of dots. It worked for me!


----------



## Elba (Oct 28, 2014)

You guys, I just checked when my last make up purchase was: september 20. That's more than five weeks ago! Can you believe it? Lol, I'm so proud!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2014)

I see everyone is doing great on their low-buy. That's so awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe it's almost November, this year really flew by. 

  I'm doing good with my low-buy as well, but I could be doing better. Buying a few things here and there, but no MAC or high end makeup. Some drugstore stuff, but mainly clothes and accessories.
  What scares is my makeup wishlist for spring, because it's already long and still keeps growing. I really hope I'll be able to save some of my christmas and birthday money and not spend it all on makeup right away. There'll be so many temptations.

    Still waiting for my Hourglass Blush Palette that I preordered a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 28, 2014)

kanne said:


> Hello everybody! Just poking my head in, I haven't been around these parts lately. My low buy has been an almost NO buy since I got back from New Zealand in June. I've picked up one or two things very occasionally, but that is about it. I managed to go to the cosmetics section of a department store and not even be interested in a single thing today. I'm not particularly interested in any Christmas collections this year, the only thing I'm hanging out for is the Tom Ford Nude Dip palette. I hope it gets released online here!
> 
> *If anybody is interested in how I managed to quit buying unnecessary makeup (I had spent $600 in just January this year), I used the dot method that was discussed a couple of hundred pages back. Basically every day that I went without buying makeup, I would place a dot on my calendar. The psychology behind it supposedly is that you don't want to ruin your pattern of dots. It worked for me! *


  This sounds great and might be working for me as well, I'm definitely gonna try this.
  I've already written that I'm about to finish my Patisserie lipstick, but now, it's starting to be annoying...I'm even using it as cream blush to finish it (actually, using lipstick as blush is quite nice in general - this might prevent me from buying more blushes 'cause I've got soooo many new colors then. I really like the finish lipsticks used as blushes give my cheeks, so luminous and well-blended/natural-looking). But I'm already looking forward to finishing it completely!!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Still waiting for my Hourglass Blush Palette that I preordered a couple of weeks ago.


  I am still waiting for mine too, I think space nk had a delivery date of 1st Nov when I preordered, sometimes they come early sometime not 

  I am making it my last purchase of the year. I am spending the rest of 2014 trying to use up a few things in my project pan and testing and removing products that don't perform on me!

  I am also turning my thoughts to my aims for my wardrobe and cosmetic stash for 2015 following @veronikawithak 's post yesterday. Anyone else have any thoughts on 2015 ??


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 28, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I am also turning my thoughts to my aims for my wardrobe and cosmetic stash for 2015 following @veronikawithak 's post yesterday. Anyone else have any thoughts on 2015 ??


  Although I've never been good at new year's resolutions (losing weight, going to the gym,...), I wanna take the chance to improve my shopping behavior even more. I'm about to write my Master's thesis and plan to start my PhD thesis in 2015 as well, so I'm quite unsure about what the next year might bring. The one thing I'm sure of is that saving money instead of splurging will be really good for me. I'll enjoy the stuff I own and I'll limit my hauling to a few useful items each month (not about ten as in the last few months...must have lost my mind back then). I wanna change my approach towards stuff so that I see makeup/clothes as consumables only and that I won't be afraid of damage/loss/using something up.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Well done! You give me hope for my plans for 2015 and my buying habits!
> 
> Well done!! that's really good!
> *I am still waiting for mine too, I think space nk had a delivery date of 1st Nov when I preordered, sometimes they come early sometime not *
> ...


  Yes, Nov 1st. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was still hoping they'd get it earlier. I also want it to be my last makeup purchase of the year, but not sure how realistic that is. If we get Chanel's holiday collection I'll have a hard time resisting that highligher, so I'm kinda hoping it won't be available online here (the holiday collection usually isn't).


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 28, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Although I've never been good at new year's resolutions (losing weight, going to the gym,...), I wanna take the chance to improve my shopping behavior even more. I'm about to write my Master's thesis and plan to start my PhD thesis in 2015 as well, so I'm quite unsure about what the next year might bring. The one thing I'm sure of is that saving money instead of splurging will be really good for me. I'll enjoy the stuff I own and I'll limit my hauling to a few useful items each month (not about ten as in the last few months...must have lost my mind back then). I wanna change my approach towards stuff so that I see makeup/clothes as consumables only and that I won't be afraid of damage/loss/using something up.


  I am not making resolutions but trying to continue the journey, much like you! Saving money is a massive motivator as I think my eyes have really been opened this year to how much I waste.

  I am considering a project of no purchasing clothes or make up aside from essentials once they have worn up/been used up. Doing some research at the moment to see what I could realistic achieve! I have slimmed my collection down to mainly loves which I don't want to throw out so now I need to try to focus on getting some good use out of them!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, Nov 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think sometimes if they get the stock arrive early they send it out to avoid a massive rush on release day, i wonder if hourglass is holding the stock back....its a shame as I am away this weekend with a friend and wanted to take it with me to play


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 28, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I am not making resolutions but trying to continue the journey, much like you! *Saving money is a massive motivator as I think my eyes have really been opened this year to how much I waste.*
> 
> *I am considering a project of no purchasing clothes or make up aside from essentials once they have worn up/been used up*. Doing some research at the moment to see what I could realistic achieve! I have slimmed my collection down to mainly loves which I don't want to throw out so now I need to try to focus on getting some good use out of them!


  At the moment, I'm slowly starting to make a wish list for christmas and I can really notice someting has changed. During the last years, I always wanted lots of stuff from Mac's holiday collection, but my current wishes are so much more rational. I'd love to get "normal" stuff such as books, DVDs, some household items, and makeup-wise, I only want staples such as powder or concealer which I would rebuy when empty. Living on a students' budget, a thirty-euro foundation definitely is a big thing (in contrast to my horrible splurging/wasting money) and I need to remember this and want to be thankful for getting the opportunity to get my staples as gifts. Besides, I always thought I treated myself nicely when buying makeup, but I totally forgot how relaxing it can be to sit down with a nice book and a cup of my favorite tea 'cause I've been super busy all the time. Must declutter my calendar/daily schedule to find some spare time and relax instead of trying to find "happines" in shopping. In general, I think the urge to buy stuff won't be as big when one's more relaxed.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 28, 2014)

Have any  of you heard of this before? Go to a MAC pro store for an hour and a half make up lesson -- $110. For the following $30 days you get 20% off your MAC purchases?

  I never knew they did this. Hubby is off to Phoenix for a baseball thingy this weekend -- maybe I can convince him this would be a nice treat for me.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 28, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Have any  of you heard of this before? Go to a MAC pro store for an hour and a half make up lesson -- $110. For the following $30 days you get 20% off your MAC purchases?
> 
> I never knew they did this. Hubby is off to Phoenix for a baseball thingy this weekend -- maybe I can convince him this would be a nice treat for me.


  Wow; talk about winning on both sides. MAC gets to charge a large fee for a makeup lesson and then also benefit from increased sales. I see what's in it for them, but not so much for the consumer. We can get a makeover/lesson at any time for $50 that's refundable in product. That seems like a better deal to me; to make back $110 you'd have to spend $550 on product to break even. That's 11 $50 sessions which I would argue gives you more opportunity to learn.

  As you can see, I'm not a fan of this idea. My biggest concern (apart from being fleeced) would be that I'm frankly underwhelmed by the skills of many working at MAC. I've had a couple of make-up applications on launch days done, and both times I came home and washed it off since I could have scraped the makeup off (we won't even talk about the lousy foundation match). I'd have to be really dazzled by someone's skill to pay them $110 bucks for a lesson. The 20% off would just make me feel like I needed to buy stuff to 'make back' the cost of the lesson. Obviously that math doesn't work; not only would I have spent $110, but 80% of the cost of items I don't need. Pass.

  Er…sorry for completely trashing an idea you were excited about.


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Wow; talk about winning on both sides. MAC gets to charge a large fee for a makeup lesson and then also benefit from increased sales. I see what's in it for them, but not so much for the consumer. We can get a makeover/lesson at any time for $50 that's refundable in product. That seems like a better deal to me; to make back $110 you'd have to spend $550 on product to break even. That's 11 $50 sessions which I would argue gives you more opportunity to learn.
> 
> As you can see, I'm not a fan of this idea. My biggest concern (apart from being fleeced) would be that I'm frankly underwhelmed by the skills of many working at MAC. I've had a couple of make-up applications on launch days done, and both times I came home and washed it off since I could have scraped the makeup off (we won't even talk about the lousy foundation match). I'd have to be really dazzled by someone's skill to pay them $110 bucks for a lesson. The 20% off would just make me feel like I needed to buy stuff to 'make back' the cost of the lesson. Obviously that math doesn't work; not only would I have spent $110, but 80% of the cost of items I don't need. Pass.
> 
> Er…sorry for completely trashing an idea you were excited about.


Thanks for breaking that down, Audrey. After I read the original post from lyseD I was wondering how much better or worse it would be compared to the makeover that you then pay $50 worth of product for. I was just too mentally lazy to get down to doing the math.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 28, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Thanks for breaking that down, Audrey. After I read the original post from lyseD I was wondering how much better or worse it would be compared to the makeover that you then pay $50 worth of product for. I was just too mentally lazy to get down to doing the math.


  I can do math that pertains to _money_ in my head any old time. 

  Seriously though, I think it would make sense for someone who wanted to learn something specific to set up an appointment to do just that. Want to contour? Get a session for that, buy a contour product and a blush. Want to increase skills at smokey eyes? A different session with a liner, an empty palette and a couple of shadows, etc. 

  Someone in marketing dreamt this up. Hm…how can we get someone to pay $110 for something we'll do free any other time? I know! Offer them a discount! Then they'll buy buy buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fat bonus ensues, etc.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> As you can see, I'm not a fan of this idea. My biggest concern (apart from being fleeced) would be that I'm frankly underwhelmed by the skills of many working at MAC. I've had a couple of make-up applications on launch days done, and both times I came home and washed it off since I could have scraped the makeup off (we won't even talk about the lousy foundation match). I'd have to be really dazzled by someone's skill to pay them $110 bucks for a lesson. The 20% off would just make me feel like I needed to buy stuff to 'make back' the cost of the lesson.


  Oh no, it's a shame that "your" Mac people aren't really talented. The girls at my counter got great skills and they're super friendly as well...I know it is their job to be friendly and behaving rather like a friend than as a sales assistant will certainly enlarge the benefit they'll get. Although they wanna sell their products, they still give good advice and also admit that I should stay away from certain products (e.g. the brush kits).


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 28, 2014)

Totally agree.. just a marketing ploy and not worth it unless you plan to spend a small fortune IMO.  Speaking of discounts.. I'm mentally preparing myself for the Sephora sale. I noticed they finally got the discount for the MUFE shadows on the Canada site now.. if it works with the 20% off code I don't think I'll be able to pass up getting a trio. There's also a mini Hourglass lip product I've been eyeing for $12. I already know I like the formula because I got a red one in a perk but I rarely wear reds so I'd like to try the other one.  Other than those maybes.. probably a small Wen set because I've been wanting to try their cleansing conditioner.  One thing that really put me off is Bite trying to sell their lip gloss minis for $15 each.. when they put out a set of 12 for 53 in April (less than $5 each). I know costs go down with bulk production but sheesh.. over a $10 increase per mini lipgloss is insane. That being said the mini matte lip crayons are looking appealing.   Anyway.. nothing set in stone of course, just thinking about options and whether I really should be getting anything at all. I'm under my 5 item limit for October still which is great, and I've made enough selling off some unused things around the house that will more than cover everything I just listed. So we'll see. I always do better if I write out my plans ahead of time though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Anyway.. nothing set in stone of course, just thinking about options and whether I really should be getting anything at all. I'm under my 5 item limit for October still which is great, and I've made enough selling off some unused things around the house that will more than cover everything I just listed. So we'll see. I always do better if I write out my plans ahead of time though.


  The MUFE discount doesn't apply with 20% off, unfortunately.  Saying that, it's still a great deal getting a trio usually anyway.  They're amazing shadows.  I have 6 on their way to me from a previous order.  I can't wait to touch them.  Should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 28, 2014)

I've had the makeup application for product before at the Bay and they did a good job but it was less of a lesson and more them doing my make up. I would really love to improve my make up skills, especially working with my hooded eyes.

  I definitely see your point about the product but I have about as much MAC  as I can use so rather than get more stuff not to use the lesson might be more valuable to me in the end.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Totally agree.. just a marketing ploy and not worth it unless you plan to spend a small fortune IMO.  Speaking of discounts.. I'm mentally preparing myself for the Sephora sale. I noticed they finally got the discount for the MUFE shadows on the Canada site now.. if it works with the 20% off code I don't think I'll be able to pass up getting a trio. There's also a mini Hourglass lip product I've been eyeing for $12. I already know I like the formula because I got a red one in a perk but I rarely wear reds so I'd like to try the other one.  Other than those maybes.. probably a small Wen set because I've been wanting to try their cleansing conditioner.  One thing that really put me off is Bite trying to sell their lip gloss minis for $15 each.. when they put out a set of 12 for 53 in April (less than $5 each). I know costs go down with bulk production but sheesh.. over a $10 increase per mini lipgloss is insane. That being said the mini matte lip crayons are looking appealing.   Anyway.. nothing set in stone of course, just thinking about options and whether I really should be getting anything at all. I'm under my 5 item limit for October still which is great, and I've made enough selling off some unused things around the house that will more than cover everything I just listed. So we'll see. I always do better if I write out my plans ahead of time though.


  That sounds like a good list to me! Very good choices. I am trying to put my list together as well. Since I've been laid up in bed the past couple days, the list is dangerously long lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> The MUFE discount doesn't apply with 20% off, unfortunately.  Saying that, it's still a great deal getting a trio usually anyway.  They're amazing shadows.  I have 6 on their way to me from a previous order.  I can't wait to touch them.  Should be here by the end of the week.


  Thanks for the heads up about that! I figured it might be too good to hope for.  I'll pass on those until next year then. I'm curious about the Hourglass palettes too so I'll wait and see what I think about those first.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 28, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> That sounds like a good list to me! Very good choices. I am trying to put my list together as well. Since I've been laid up in bed the past couple days, the list is dangerously long lol


  What have you got on it? You can tell us.. no judgment, especially about things you haven't purchased yet.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 28, 2014)

Just talked myself out of buying 2 nail polishes.. I walked around with them until I convinced myself to put them back. That little time delay works. It's getting easier to say no to things every day.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 28, 2014)

I hate to egg on or enable, but the promotion @lyseD mention seems like it could be a good idea if you timed it around when several collections you were interested in were coming out; or a nice gift (albeit, maybe an expensive one with the hauls after!) for niece or daughter if they were just getting into makeup and you wanted to make sure they were doing age-appropriate makeup or something.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> What have you got on it? You can tell us.. no judgment, especially about things you haven't purchased yet.


  Oh where do I even begin? I have shopping carts in multiple places...    Sephora: NARS eyeshadow primer Josie Maran Argan Oil (repurchase) Perricone MD Chloro Plasma mask YSL Sheer Candy in Cool Guava Becca shimmering skin perfector in Moonstone Shiseido foundation brush Bumble and Bumble Pret-A-Powder  I know I won't end up buying the B&B powder and the foundation brush. I really want to go for Moonstone now that they have the smaller/cheaper size though.   Neiman's: Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray - I have had this in my cart for a long time. And I would rather try this than the B&B powder.   DSW: a pair of leopard flats - because they're on sale and totally practical, amiright   Nordstrom:  Kevyn Aucoin The Celestial Liquid - probably won't get this since I want Moonstone more Some clothing items by ASTR - probably won't end up buying any of these either Jessica Simpson Caldas pump - I want to wait for the next double points day to pull the trigger and will possibly redeem a note to help out my bank account  And there you have it! That's all :stars:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 28, 2014)

I haven't been able to catch up here yet, but I know several of you replied to my post about my cat Scully. I looked at my email when I was waiting at the animal hospital and I was so touched, and I'll read them soon. I wanted to thank all of you, though.she is doing just a little bit better but is not out of the woods because she won't eat. She hasn't eaten for 6 days now. I asked at the hospital about an IV and they said they only do that if the cat hasn't eaten for SEVERAL WEEKS.  I don't think she would last that long as she only weighs 8 lbs. They did. However, see some things that my regular vet did not.  They agreed that it was probably something in her mouth or throat like an ulcer or a lesion.  They gave me pain meds for that and a stronger antibiotic.  The problem with that is those things should be taken with food...  They can make the cat nauseous.   I have been so worried about her and busy giving medicine, etc. that I haven't even tried the few things that I got from the Holiday collection. I still love my make up, but this has really put it in perspective. I'm now in debt 700.00 from this and I think of the money that I might have if I hadn't bought make up.  I could care less about buying anything else. Again, if you all can send good thoughts and/or prayers for my girl, I'd really appreciate it. 





Alysse011 said:


> I've been out for the week and am about to catch up on the thread. But first, I need to whine (of course)  I went to Mexico on vacation this past week and today I went to urgent care.  Y'all - my face - I look like Hitch in that one scene where his face has an allergic reaction. Basically I used a different sunscreen the last day I was there and apparently my skin reacted with it and the sun only made it worse. My entire face is swollen and my eyes were almost swollen completely shut this morning. It is crazy!  The doctor gave me a steroid shot and prescribed some medication. He said it will take a couple days for the swelling to go away. I'm also running a fever. I am feeling sorry for myself lol but it definitely could be worse (so I'm trying not to feel to sorry for myself)!  Okay, now off to catch up on everyone else's life!


  Is it better yet? That's the worst, it's happened to me a few times. I didn't leave the house until the swelling went down.  My face has been breaking out like crazy. Every day there's a new zit.  I assume it's stress from being worried about my cat. She is still not doing well and I'm having to force feed her, which I HATE doing.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I haven't been able to catch up here yet, but I know several of you replied to my post about my cat Scully. I looked at my email when I was waiting at the animal hospital and I was so touched, and I'll read them soon. I wanted to thank all of you, though.she is doing just a little bit better but is not out of the woods because she won't eat. She hasn't eaten for 6 days now. I asked at the hospital about an IV and they said they only do that if the cat hasn't eaten for SEVERAL WEEKS.  I don't think she would last that long as she only weighs 8 lbs. They did. However, see some things that my regular vet did not.  They agreed that it was probably something in her mouth or throat like an ulcer or a lesion.  They gave me pain meds for that and a stronger antibiotic.  The problem with that is those things should be taken with food...  They can make the cat nauseous.   I have been so worried about her and busy giving medicine, etc. that I haven't even tried the few things that I got from the Holiday collection. I still love my make up, but this has really put it in perspective. I'm now in debt 700.00 from this and I think of the money that I might have if I hadn't bought make up.  I could care less about buying anything else. Again, if you all can send good thoughts and/or prayers for my girl, I'd really appreciate it. Is it better yet? That's the worst, it's happened to me a few times. I didn't leave the house until the swelling went down.  My face has been breaking out like crazy. Every day there's a new zit.  I assume it's stress from being worried about my cat. She is still not doing well and I'm having to force feed her, which I HATE doing.


  I'm sorry to hear your cat is still having a rough time! It's heartbreaking when your pet is sick. Definitely keeping her in my thoughts! And several weeks? That's absurd. I hope she is able to eat soon!  My "sun poisoning" isn't completely better quite yet. The swelling has gone down a little, but I am ridiculously puffy under my eyes. Like I can see it it's so puffy. For some reason everything is worse at night too. I will probably take one more day from work (even though I hate missing this many days in a row) so that it can heal. The meds my doctor gave me also make me pretty drowsy so I'm useless during the day. I'm hoping I will be back to work Thursday! I really dislike missing though - I don't like feeling as if it's reflecting negatively on me :down:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 28, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I haven't been able to catch up here yet, but I know several of you replied to my post about my cat Scully. I looked at my email when I was waiting at the animal hospital and I was so touched, and I'll read them soon. I wanted to thank all of you, though.she is doing just a little bit better but is not out of the woods because she won't eat. She hasn't eaten for 6 days now. I asked at the hospital about an IV and they said they only do that if the cat hasn't eaten for SEVERAL WEEKS.  I don't think she would last that long as she only weighs 8 lbs. They did. However, see some things that my regular vet did not.  They agreed that it was probably something in her mouth or throat like an ulcer or a lesion.  They gave me pain meds for that and a stronger antibiotic.  The problem with that is those things should be taken with food...  They can make the cat nauseous.   I have been so worried about her and busy giving medicine, etc. that I haven't even tried the few things that I got from the Holiday collection. I still love my make up, but this has really put it in perspective. I'm now in debt 700.00 from this and I think of the money that I might have if I hadn't bought make up.  I could care less about buying anything else. Again, if you all can send good thoughts and/or prayers for my girl, I'd really appreciate it. Is it better yet? That's the worst, it's happened to me a few times. I didn't leave the house until the swelling went down.  My face has been breaking out like crazy. Every day there's a new zit.  I assume it's stress from being worried about my cat. She is still not doing well and I'm having to force feed her, which I HATE doing.


   I'm sorry you are under so much stress. Hope she gets better soon and remember to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 29, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I think sometimes if they get the stock arrive early they send it out to avoid a massive rush on release day, i wonder if hourglass is holding the stock back....its a shame as I am away this weekend with a friend and wanted to take it with me to play


  I just got my shipping confirmation.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I just got my shipping confirmation.


  I'm still waiting for mine, but I ordered about 5 days after it appeared on the website as I made myself wait!

  I am looking forward to receiving it, I already had Mood Exposure but haven't used it yet so planning on ebay the full size one to part pay for the palette.

  Made the decision last night to sell my BNIB NARS One Night Stand and Narsissist Palette, I haven't even opened them and think that I would be better off paying attention to other stuff in my collection. If I am going to sell them, now is the time when people are looking for things like that for Xmas presents!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Is it better yet? That's the worst, it's happened to me a few times. I didn't leave the house until the swelling went down. My face has been breaking out like crazy. Every day there's a new zit. I assume it's stress from being worried about my cat. She is still not doing well and I'm having to force feed her, which I HATE doing.


  Take care of yourself too and i hope you cat continues to improve xxx


----------



## dorni (Oct 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> The MUFE discount doesn't apply with 20% off, unfortunately.  Saying that, it's still a great deal getting a trio usually anyway.  They're amazing shadows.  I have 6 on their way to me from a previous order.  I can't wait to touch them.  Should be here by the end of the week.


For those living in Europe sephora.fr might be an alternative. The MUFE refills are 16€ and 20% off codes are regularly available. And for anybody who likes sisley, that's way cheaper as well. The only downside are the shipping costs.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 29, 2014)

@burghchick: I really hope your cat's going to be fine again soon. And take care of yourself, too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Is it better yet? That's the worst, it's happened to me a few times. I didn't leave the house until the swelling went down. My face has been breaking out like crazy. Every day there's a new zit. I assume it's stress from being worried about my cat. She is still not doing well and I'm having to force feed her, which I HATE doing.


I'm so sorry about your cat. Try not to dwell on things you've bought in the past - if nothing else, you can always sell things on the CB if it helps. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 29, 2014)

@burghchick Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your kitten! Hope all will be well! x


  Soooo, I gotta confess: I bought the Vice 3 palette today. I'm not feeling bad, though, because the last makeup-y thing I bought was Velvet Teddy back in September.
  I can't believe there's only about 8 weeks left of this year! Remember when we started and how far we've come since the beginning? I think it would be nice, at the end of the year, to repost our very first posts in this thread and compare them to our situations now.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> @burghchick Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your kitten! Hope all will be well! x
> 
> 
> Soooo, I gotta confess: I bought the Vice 3 palette today. I'm not feeling bad, though, because the last makeup-y thing I bought was Velvet Teddy back in September.
> I can't believe there's only about 8 weeks left of this year! Remember when we started and how far we've come since the beginning? I think it would be nice, at the end of the year, to repost our very first posts in this thread and compare them to our situations now.


How do you like the palette? I've been considering it because it does have some nice neutrals, and I'd love to use the little bag that comes with it to hold lip or eye liners.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 29, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I can't believe there's only about 8 weeks left of this year! Remember when we started and how far we've come since the beginning? I think it would be nice, at the end of the year, to repost our very first posts in this thread and compare them to our situations now.


  Love this idea!


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thinking of you and your kitty [@]burghchick[/@] :hug:


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 30, 2014)

So after playing with my new blush palettes both the hourglass and the benefits I feel like I am guilty over the purchases because I definitely didn't need to new blush palette and even though I didn't make very many purchase history of the year and I did really good on my low buy I think the whole point of it that I bought 2 more blush cause when they didn't need them well I told myself that I was going to use and so I threw away the packaging that come in and the mailing boxes so now I'm a little stumped on whether I should just use them because I do like I don't love them I like them or if I should just try and sell them or no I don't know I'm going to do but they're very lovely they're just not a must have for me


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 30, 2014)

I did so good downsizingmy MAC eyeshadow collection I have now (3)15 pan palettes and they're not even fool I have about 5 empty spaces in between three of them and I'm surprised that I'm not in the need of having to fill it up I am down to what I think are one that I will actually get most use of and colors that I see myself using I also have downsize my pigment biles down to 16 thats really good I used to have 3 pick me up BIOS and now I'm down halfway same thing with my list thanks I was at the 65 range and now I'm down to 36 MAC lipsticks same thing with mrs I didn't did very well and tearing them down I need to do is check what I had in the beginning of the year and compare it to what I have now and I'm just surprised at how much I've let go I didn't even sell these items I'm mostly gave them away and its just been such a relief I'm planning on doing new resolutions for next year I want to make it more strict because I really do need to lay down some ground rules and keep this up they don't think I should be buying any more makeup I really feel like I should send me not like a monthly limit that an actual year limit


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, I was waiting for the VIB sale but I thought things might sell out so when it was offered I caved at the 11th hour and asked for a FnF code, which was kindly shared with me.  I agonized about it and cut my Sephora cart list in half so I am pleased about that and grateful for the code.


----------



## Rainbunny (Oct 30, 2014)

Re the Mac makeup lesson issue, I find that if I ask to try something on at Mac, I usually ask them to show me how to apply the product, and there is no fee for that. That's usually sufficient for anything I need to know.   Also, I went to a makeup workshop with the national artist at Nars at Holt Renfrew once, and you got the whole fee back in product. I can't remember the exact price, but I think it was $50 or something, and then I received a credit for the same amount in makeup. There was also a gift if you spent more than a certain amount. Wait for a deal like that. The lesson was for at least an hour, maybe longer, and very detailed and useful. You shouldn't have to pay them to demonstrate products!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How do you like the palette? I've been considering it because it does have some nice neutrals, and I'd love to use the little bag that comes with it to hold lip or eye liners.


  I've only used it twice but so far I like it. The colours are stunning! The only problem I have is a bit of fallout but all of my UD palettes tend to have fallout, so I'm not even suprised. The bag is super useful and it's quite big, actually! I use it for my pens for university.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 30, 2014)

I have to admit, the last two days I've fallen off the wagon. I went to Target yesterday intending to allow myself one ELF Small Stipple brush, and came home with a NYX matte bronzer, a Sonia Kashuk Matte lip pencil, and a random ELF cream blush that reminded me of the the MUFE HD ones. 

  I actually did okay in INGLOT today though - the 4SS brush I've been eyeing, and the black potted gel liner to replace my Bobbi Brown that's bit the dust (and no longer riding the bus ). I resisted the urge to make another 5 Pan palette. I love INGLOT (visiting the store inspired me to take out my 10 Pan for tomorrow AM) but I have way too many palettes and single shadows I don't use. So, I was good. 

  I had intended to skip MAC Heirloom, but I bought one of the blushes (Modest) when I backed 2 MAC for Girlie today. Add in a refill of my Bourjois bronzer and Revlon Juicy Papaya lip butter with my Optimum Points and it hasn't cost a tonne out-of-pocket, but I didn't need any more makeup. 

  Hopefully, I can be good until the end of November. I might get a few things in duty free, but I'm thinking I may even skip the VIB sale. The only thing I really needed was a refill of my BB Black Ink liner, but I have high hopes for the INGLOT. I think I'm a little bit shopped out on the makeup front. 

  But I'm cutting myself a little bit of slack - I finished up my Bobbi Brown Skin foundation this evening!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 30, 2014)

Supposedly the Inglot gel liners are amazing in the waterline, but I'm not sure about lashline.  Let me know how you like the 4SS; it's one I've been eying as well.  Meanwhile, finish the year strong, yeah?


----------



## tirurit (Oct 31, 2014)

Yesterday RHPS launched over here and I stayed strong! I got Bad Fairy, which was the original plan, and sticked to my guns when it came to no lippies! I have plenty of reds... what is more, I even have PLENTY OF MAC REDS! 

  I think my next step will be to get rid of drugstore reds that I don't wear that much


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 31, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Yesterday RHPS launched over here and I stayed strong! I got Bad Fairy, which was the original plan, and sticked to my guns when it came to no lippies! I have plenty of reds... what is more, I even have PLENTY OF MAC REDS!   I think my next step will be to get rid of drugstore reds that I don't wear that much


  Good job! I recently cleared out some lipsticks as well - I love lippies, but I love using ones from an edited stash more than having a lot of them.   





Maris Crane said:


> I have to admit, the last two days I've fallen off the wagon. I went to Target yesterday intending to allow myself one ELF Small Stipple brush, and came home with a NYX matte bronzer, a Sonia Kashuk Matte lip pencil, and a random ELF cream blush that reminded me of the the MUFE HD ones.   I actually did okay in INGLOT today though - the 4SS brush I've been eyeing, and the black potted gel liner to replace my Bobbi Brown that's bit the dust (and no longer riding the bus ). I resisted the urge to make another 5 Pan palette. I love INGLOT (visiting the store inspired me to take out my 10 Pan for tomorrow AM) but I have way too many palettes and single shadows I don't use. So, I was good.   I had intended to skip MAC Heirloom, but I bought one of the blushes (Modest) when I backed 2 MAC for Girlie today. Add in a refill of my Bourjois bronzer and Revlon Juicy Papaya lip butter with my Optimum Points and it hasn't cost a tonne out-of-pocket, but I didn't need any more makeup.   Hopefully, I can be good until the end of November. I might get a few things in duty free, but I'm thinking I may even skip the VIB sale. The only thing I really needed was a refill of my BB Black Ink liner, but I have high hopes for the INGLOT. I think I'm a little bit shopped out on the makeup front.   But I'm cutting myself a little bit of slack - I finished up my Bobbi Brown Skin foundation this evening! :clapping: :yahoo:


  Ah, wel, I think it sounds like you did pretty well all in all! You didn't make a new palette and I can imagine the temptation that was! Don't get too down on yourself over it!


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Alysse! I'm not feeling too guilty: I used my INGLOT 10 Pan today, and played around with the new NYX bronzer (quite like, but goes on deeper than it swatches!) the INGLOT cream liner (way way creamy but much blacker than the BB) & Revlon Juicy Papaya. As long as these things don't go into The Abyss with barely any use, I'll be pleased!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

So..... I have not been low buying, but I have been purging which is keeping my stash at about the same size so I'm not really adding to it, just replacing. I've also been going through and wearing some of my older items before my newer purchases in an effort to use up a few more things.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

@burghchick so sorry to hear that Scully has been ill and not doing well. I really hope that your kitty is able to pull through and get back to her old self soon. Please keep us informed as to her well being.


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 31, 2014)

October Update:

  Can you believe it's November tomorrow??

  I OFFICIALLY have ended the month with using only 4 of my 5 allowed purchases for the first time since I instituted the limit and I am so thrilled with that. I'll roll it over to next month if I need to, but I'm not really sure that I'll be buying much more this year. My purchases for the month were: Hourglass blush palette, VGRII (both purchased in September but were in excess of my September limit), Alima Pure samples, and Rebel lipstick. Other than my two No Buy months, the only other month I've purchased this little was March.

  I'm confident in saying that I'll be ending the year on a high note.

  I also had a pretty awesome week on Kijiji and cleared out a lot of things I haven't been using on a regular basis and some of my foolishly purchased backups (I promise I have learned my lesson). Even let go of my 2 full size pigments because I prefer the travel sized vials they just came out with (I kept a couple applications worth and if/when I go through those I'll get the minis of them). Really trying to condense my stash in case I do a cross-country move next year.. so my purchasing needs to stay down and I need to keep using things up. Just have to keep the momentum going!

@burghchick I hope your little ones are feeling better!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Well, I was waiting for the VIB sale but I thought things might sell out so when it was offered I caved at the 11th hour and asked for a FnF code, which was kindly shared with me.  I agonized about it and cut my Sephora cart list in half so I am pleased about that and grateful for the code.


  As I cut my list after luckily getting the FnF code I am hoping that I can be strong and skip the VIB sale completely and Sephora in general until December, at which time I only want to buy a couple of the things left on my list if there's a discount. I talked myself out of a lot.  My only other order/s apart from Sephora FnF and possibly December are two items from Saks and moisturizer and the unexpected expense of a new flat iron.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's my October update:

  It started out with a not-so-low buy when I bought 6 lipsticks from Matte Lips, but I have no regrets because I love all the colors and the formula.  Looking back at a similar collection last year (Retro Matte), I hauled 10 items (lipsticks and lip pencils), so 6 items is a slight improvement, right?  Plus, I didn't buy any backups even though the hoarder in me really REALLY wanted to.  I just kept reminding myself that there will always be something newer and more interesting in the future.

  I also purchased 2 lipsticks from Heirloom Mix... and I consider this a major improvement because I usually purchase 10-20 items from MAC holiday collections.  Last year, I hauled 15 items (10 single items + 5 sets). 

  Then there was the Sephora F&F sale.  I only ordered a total of 2 items (1 palette + 1 set).  Last year, I hauled a total of 9 items (2 palettes + 7 sets).

  Finally, I went to the CCO again (which seems to be a monthly thing for me now), and I did see a few things I liked, but I walked away with NOTHING.

  As far as my 31-day lipstick challenge... I wasn't able to post a weekly update because I had a few lazy weekends when I only wore tinted lip balm, so I was only able to wear 48 lipsticks.  (My goal was 62.)  Out of those 48 lipsticks, I decided to purge 24 of them.

  So, overall, it hasn't been a bad month.  I bought 8 lipsticks and purged 24.  I bought the UD Vice3 but skipped Lorac Mega Pro.  I bought the Sephora Give Me More Lip set but skipped the 3 MAC holiday gloss sets I originally wanted to get.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 1, 2014)

@jennifae sounds like a significant improvement from last year!! Well done!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 1, 2014)

Halloween FOTD, which was my take on one of the _Orphan Black_ clones: Helena.  * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia + MAC Face and Body - White * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * NARS SPESB * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla * Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Razzleberry and Barcelona Beach * MAC Blush - Taupe (used as eyeshadow)


----------



## tirurit (Nov 2, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


>


  Great job sista!! And an awesome idea. If I could find my lab coat I would have tryed my hand at Cosima.

  I don't remember which threat became a rec for tv series, but I tried Orphan Black and loved it. So if it was you, thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank'ee!   And today's FOTD...  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair (which is pretty close to being finished, I think!) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * NARS SPESB * MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (outer corner) * MAC Pigment - Mauvement (mobile lid, then blended upwards; foiled with e.l.f. Makeup Mist & Set) * Marc Jacobs O!Mega Lash Volumizing Mascara - Blacquer (first impressions of this are very good!) * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * NYX Megashine Lipgloss - Beige


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey guys, i know I don't usually make my posts too personal but I want to say thank you for the space to explore my beauty buying habits with acceptance.  Last month i spent the least amount on beauty I ever have done, by far, i bought just five makeup items: Maybelline brow gel (gave away to sis as gave me spots sadly) Mac maleficent beauty powder  Mac msfn light Mac brow gel quiet brunette  Mac csg courting chic   So two are my frivolous ones and three were staples.  I'm feeling really proud of myself and looking back i see how far I've come. Big thank you from me I couldn't have done it without you all X


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 3, 2014)

Good to see everyone's doing fine so far! Personally, I'm not quite sure how successful I am at the moment.
  Things I've accomplished during the last week:
  -I've finished my Patisserie lipstick and it feels great!
  -I've also finished an eyeliner pen by Clinique (it was nothing special, so I'm glad it's gone) and another one is almost used up.
  -I've picked my four oldest lip products (2 lipsticks, 2 glosses) and I wanna use them as much as possible, maybe one of them will be empty at new year's eve
  -I have not bought the Opi polish that tempted me a week ago. I've kinda lost interest and it looks not so special at all.

  But there's also some hardship for me. I've ordered my two "allowed" items from Mac's holiday collection (the blackish fluidline and the blue pressed pigment everyone bought; and a fresh bottle of cleansing oil but that's alright 'cause it's my daily makeup remover/a staple), but I still want more...it's kinda hard.
  On the one hand, I KNOW that even those two items were unnecessary and pure luxury stuff, nothing I really need. On the other hand, I'd still like to get a blush or the brown eye bag.

  But hey, I keep telling myself that I won't buy any more things from this collection:
  - I already own soooo many neutral eyeshadows and soooo many blushes
  - doing great makeup means creating looks and being creative, and it does not matter exactly which shade of shimmery beige/brown or which shade of pink blush I'm using. In the "great big whole"/on my finished face, Satin Taupe (which I've owned since 2010) or Stolen Moment (from the brown eye bag) will totally look the same. People might think "that's a pretty eye look, in nice shimmery brownish colors" but NOT "hey, that's Stolen Moment from Mac's holiday collection, oh she's soooo fashionable" and so forth. Especially blushes look quite similar once applied 'cause they're applied sheerly and don't give full coverage (like they do in lots of swatches).
  - I don't need the mascara and the eyeliner pen from the eye bag, this would mean more unused stuff cluttering in my drawers
  - I'd be super proud of myself if I skipped
  - There's better things I could do with that money (activities with friends, christmas gifts, starting a "handbag jar" for that lovely leather handbag I've been wanting for so long but I was never able to buy it because of my makeup shopping)

  Sorry for writing a novel. Oh, and by the way, it might really help me if you lovely ladies could tell me that you agree with my points. Sometimes, I need to be pushed by some other person than myself.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 3, 2014)

Good job buffy!!

  The Holiday collection will be released on Thursday here and we'll see how I survive temptation lol I am really tempted by the pigments, so we'll see what I come back home with

  But I totally agree with you. The only person that notices the slight differences between an eyeshadow and another, a lipstick and another is yourself. No one else! Is it worth it then?


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 3, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Good to see everyone's doing fine so far! Personally, I'm not quite sure how successful I am at the moment.
> Things I've accomplished during the last week:
> -I've finished my Patisserie lipstick and it feels great!
> -I've also finished an eyeliner pen by Clinique (it was nothing special, so I'm glad it's gone) and another one is almost used up.
> ...


  I will push you then!

  You already said that no one knows the difference between 2 brown shimmery eye shadows on the eye or the blushes on your cheek, so in your heart I think you want to not buy these items from the collection, I challenge you to pull out items in your collection which you think dupe the items you crave and wear them tomorrow, hopefully playing with them should diminish your craving, stay out of the swatch thread for a day or too until the craving dies down a little.

Put the money aside in the handbag jar and you will be a step closer on your journey.

but most of all big hugs, you can do this, I know you can ! xx


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Big thank you from me I couldn't have done it without you all X


  Well done, we are all making progress, we have all come a long way on this journey!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 3, 2014)

I found a home for some of my unwanted drugstore make up....my local dance school can use some of it on the girls for competitions etc ! Win at least it won't go to waste now!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I just got my shipping confirmation.


  Mine will arrive tomorrow according to space nk


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 3, 2014)

@tirurit and @charlotte366 thank you for cheering at me! Yeah I think I already know I don't want to buy those items, especially the idea concerning finding dupes in my own stash is really great, and I can answer the question "is it worth it then?" with "NO" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  now that I've got some people who agree with my ideas, it's easier for me to skip. I really appreciate this thread and the great people around here!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 3, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Mine will arrive tomorrow according to space nk


  Yay! I hope you love it. I'm still waiting for mine.

  Heirloom released here today and I was able to resist everything.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 3, 2014)

@kerry-jane88 YAY! Glad it was a great month for you!! That's fantastic - gold star for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Buffy89 Here's another push. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with all of your points 100%. Nobody is going to notice the difference between two eyeshadows. Even when I notice that someone's makeup looks great I notice their *application* and *overall effect *much more than the actual colors used. Even a great lipstick color just makes me think they chose an awesome color for their features, and I don't start thinking whether it's MAC or NARS or whatever.. unless it's really unusual. But the two points you mentioned that I really think are the most important are: (1) you'd be proud of yourself if you skipped and (2) you would have more resources for other things that make you happy. It comes down to this one question: *Do you want to trade in your pride and happiness just for more eyeshadow that you could dupe with what you already have? *Hope that helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been being much more realistic with myself about what I'll actually use on a regular basis and pulled out 7 more products to try and sell or get rid of/B2M by the end of the year. I'm using up another lip gloss from the Bite set today so I only have 3/12 left (I can't wait to post a picture of those empty glosses at the end of the year..). Things are looking good. It feels so liberating cutting down on everything I've accumulated.. things stay so much cleaner and I don't get overwhelmed picking out things to use. I tend to go in cycles of hoarding and decluttering occasionally so hopefully I can maintain this trajectory.

  Starting to think about my 2015 plans. I'm going to do a full year of project pan I think, along with really cutting back on my spending. I think my item limit was a good step for the last half of this year, but next year I might try a budget.. maybe $100/month for all personal items (including makeup, hair, nails, bath & body care, fragrance, etc.). That feels like a high number still (I'm not sure if it is or what other people spend) but I've been hovering above that just on makeup the past few months so I want to give myself time to adjust. Last year I was too strict on myself and just went crazy as a result.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @kerry-jane88 YAY! Glad it was a great month for you!! That's fantastic - gold star for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks like you are thinking along the same idea as me for 2015....still making up some decisions but reaching a point where purging isn't going to help me any more. Considering setting myself an overall limit for clothes and cosmetic items for the year, transferring it into a separate account and using that for the year, when its gone its gone!

Not sure yet, but really want to use up some make up and wear up some items in the wardrobe so both become more capsule.... i am not fully decided on this yet but definitely leaning in this direction. By setting aside my overall spend for the year I should be able to repurchase staples and have spare for the odd treat/must have item or a few new clothes items which are on "trend" but it should make me really think before I spend! It will hopefully help me use up my skincare and bodycare stashes and focus on panning items and wearing up the endless half worn jeans and jumpers that clutter up my wardrobe.

I looked at blogs where people went on complete no buys and I am not sure I can go complete cold turkey....I fancy 1 month in every 3 being a complete no buy and then there is the "fund" for the other months and must haves.

This will mean losing my VIP space nk status but given that I can't find anything that I want to spend my £20 reward on at the moment it might not be a bad thing!


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @Buffy89 Here's another push.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for pushing me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The question you're asking at the end is really helpful. Going low-buy on makeup has quite challenged me so far, but it's a great chance for changing towards a "better" self, and I don't want to be disturbed by stuff that is not worth entering my life.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hey guys, i know I don't usually make my posts too personal but I want to say thank you for the space to explore my beauty buying habits with acceptance.  Last month i spent the least amount on beauty I ever have done, by far, i bought just five makeup items: Maybelline brow gel (gave away to sis as gave me spots sadly) Mac maleficent beauty powder  Mac msfn light Mac brow gel quiet brunette  Mac csg courting chic   So two are my frivolous ones and three were staples.  I'm feeling really proud of myself and looking back i see how far I've come. Big thank you from me I couldn't have done it without you all X


  It sounds like you did a really great job last month! I'm glad you've done so well!





Buffy89 said:


> Good to see everyone's doing fine so far! Personally, I'm not quite sure how successful I am at the moment. Things I've accomplished during the last week: -I've finished my Patisserie lipstick and it feels great! -I've also finished an eyeliner pen by Clinique (it was nothing special, so I'm glad it's gone) and another one is almost used up. -I've picked my four oldest lip products (2 lipsticks, 2 glosses) and I wanna use them as much as possible, maybe one of them will be empty at new year's eve -I have not bought the Opi polish that tempted me a week ago. I've kinda lost interest and it looks not so special at all.  But there's also some hardship for me. I've ordered my two "allowed" items from Mac's holiday collection (the blackish fluidline and the blue pressed pigment everyone bought; and a fresh bottle of cleansing oil but that's alright 'cause it's my daily makeup remover/a staple), but I still want more...it's kinda hard. On the one hand, I KNOW that even those two items were unnecessary and pure luxury stuff, nothing I really need. On the other hand, I'd still like to get a blush or the brown eye bag.  But hey, I keep telling myself that I won't buy any more things from this collection: - I already own soooo many neutral eyeshadows and soooo many blushes - doing great makeup means creating looks and being creative, and it does not matter exactly which shade of shimmery beige/brown or which shade of pink blush I'm using. In the "great big whole"/on my finished face, Satin Taupe (which I've owned since 2010) or Stolen Moment (from the brown eye bag) will totally look the same. People might think "that's a pretty eye look, in nice shimmery brownish colors" but NOT "hey, that's Stolen Moment from Mac's holiday collection, oh she's soooo fashionable" and so forth. Especially blushes look quite similar once applied 'cause they're applied sheerly and don't give full coverage (like they do in lots of swatches). - I don't need the mascara and the eyeliner pen from the eye bag, this would mean more unused stuff cluttering in my drawers - I'd be super proud of myself if I skipped - There's better things I could do with that money (activities with friends, christmas gifts, starting a "handbag jar" for that lovely leather handbag I've been wanting for so long but I was never able to buy it because of my makeup shopping)  Sorry for writing a novel. Oh, and by the way, it might really help me if you lovely ladies could tell me that you agree with my points. Sometimes, I need to be pushed by some other person than myself.


  Just in case you still need a push, I think all of your points are really great. I definitely understand wanting the subtle different shadows/lippies/etc etc. but when it comes down to it, it's usually not actually worth the money spent. Stay strong! You'll be so happy you did!  @veronika I am thinking of doing a monthly "allowance" too to spend on items I don't need. And I think it will help me to consider if splurges are worth it (ex: if I have to save multiple monthly allowances to purchase a pair of shoes/clothing/etc). I'm sitting down tonight over pizza to figure out my budget. I'm going to go ahead and start it this month though lol. I need to. I went kind of wild last month!   I'm skipping the VIB sale but I am going to grab my mascaras from Nordie's mascara madness. I'm also going to purchase my winter shade of foundation from the beauty.com F&F sale. So three staples...could be worse. I'm done with all holiday collections. I have to admit that the holiday red lippies have me drooling. But I must resist.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 3, 2014)

I've given some thought to my 2015 goals as well. My main goal for the year is to start running again and get back in shape. My current professional role is very demanding so I work very long hours. Add that to the house/hubby/three kids bit, and what's slipped for the last 3-4 years is time for myself. I steal on here and catch a few minutes here and there, but I can do that without leaving the house.

  When my daughter started skating more competitively, I took the time I spent at the gym and started spending it at the rink with her. Now that she'a about to become a teen, I really don't need to stay with her and given that I'll be staring 50 down in less years than I'd like, it's time to lose the weight that's been creeping on and get my fitness level back. I suspect that most of my discretionary spending will transition to fitness related spends (from clothing to shoes to memberships) or updated clothing (as I get back to what was my 'normal' weight. I'm sure i'll pick up some beauty items, but I feel like I have a lot of that and that it will be more fun to treat myself with Lulu and the like rather than lipstick.

  I don't think I'm going to bother setting a hard limit in terms of items or dollars; I'm less tempted by makeup than I have been in a long time. I have a lot and I've done so much editing (you have no idea how many nearly new items got tossed or BTM'd because I really don't have the time or inclination to sell stuff) that I'm left with a hefty collection of items I really like. My tastes are also evolving; as I get older I notice a big difference in very finely milled powders like Guerlain. They cost a lot more but it really doesn't matter when I'm buying 3-4 special items a year from them instead of 40 from MAC.

  I don't even look at the Scoop board at this point so I don't really know what's coming and that's fine. My favourite MAC items are eyeshadows, lippies and blush. I'm have enough eyeshadow to not be tempted by anything but the odd LE shade at this point, I'll continue to add 6-8 lippies a year just to replace what I use up (now that I prefer sheerer, softer formulas that I go through more quickly) and I don't plan on adding any blush at this point. If I do, it will be because I was drawn to a gorgeous Guerlain powder or something like that.

  I'm pleased at how little interest I have in all the holiday reviews Christine is burring through; there's really no area I don't feel that I have well-covered already. I'll keep tracking, but I'm really going to focus on putting together new eye looks in the coming year. I have close to a dozen palettes so I'm certainly not starved for variety.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks to you as well! You're right about the subtle differences between products.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 3, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Looks like you are thinking along the same idea as me for 2015....still making up some decisions but reaching a point where purging isn't going to help me any more. Considering setting myself an overall limit for clothes and cosmetic items for the year, transferring it into a separate account and using that for the year, when its gone its gone!
> 
> Not sure yet, but really want to use up some make up and wear up some items in the wardrobe so both become more capsule.... i am not fully decided on this yet but definitely leaning in this direction. By setting aside my overall spend for the year I should be able to repurchase staples and have spare for the odd treat/must have item or a few new clothes items which are on "trend" but it should make me really think before I spend! It will hopefully help me use up my skincare and bodycare stashes and focus on panning items and wearing up the endless half worn jeans and jumpers that clutter up my wardrobe.
> 
> ...


  Capsule wardrobe and makeup stash is the direction I'm going in for sure! I love having ONE bronzer, ONE contour product, ONE eyebrow pencil, etc. It just works better for me. Even blushes which are a difficult category I've gotten down to 4 and then the Hourglass palette of 3. I'd like to use up 2 next year (1 is a cream and one I have a duplicate of in the blush palette) and I might add in one or two more to round out any gaps in color selection. The one thing I really want next year is a smaller neutral eyeshadow palette.. something with 5-6 colors that I can grab and use for everyday without thinking. I hope the Hourglass eyeshadow one isn't exclusive.. because I think that would be perfect for me. I also want to really think about something before purchasing it and just repurchase staples and occasionally treat myself. I have a set of bodycare products to use up and I want to use some of my stockpile of oils to make DIY body scrubs etc. 

  I pretty much know I could never go cold turkey. Plus almost every time I see blogs where people plan a no buy for the whole year.. they don't make it.. and they end up splurging big time at the end. Several of the ones I'd been following this year are now haul after haul.. not where I want to be. I'd rather learn to purchase more wisely rather than restrict myself and end up relapsing (like this year).


@Audrey C I need to get back into fitness too. When I have time sometimes the last thing I want to do is work out but it needs to happen. I've also been downsizing again and spending way less on cosmetics. There's almost nothing I want right now and that's a great feeling.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 3, 2014)

[Note: This is going to be a longer post on where I'm at with my capsule wardrobe + whittling down my makeup stash/using things up plans for next year.. skip ahead if this doesn't interest you. ]

  Speaking of capsule wardrobes, I just remembered that several people asked to see pics of my Project 333 capsule for the end of this year and I hadn't uploaded them yet. So here they are! Sorry for the poor cell phone camera quality..

*Clothing:*

  2 coats
  3 pairs of jeans
  2 sweaters
  6 shirts
  6 tanks
  4 dresses
  3 scarves
  3 pairs of boots, 2 hats, 1 pair of gloves (not pictured)
  * re: jewelry - I shifted my numbers around a bit and will be counting all of my jewelry as one item, for two reasons (1) I rarely wear it, and I've been given some really special pieces that I need to get into the habit of putting on (2) I really don't own that much - everything fits in a small travel organizer that hangs beside my scarves.
  * in the bins above are pjs/lounge wear, workout clothes, and underwear/socks (not included in the limit)

  I love how clean everything looks.. but I just got this all sorted so I'll have to see how it goes in practice! Note: there are now THREE clear plastic bins full of my clothing that is either out of season, doesn't fit, or that I just won't be using for this project. Plus some other things hanging up in our hall closet. It seems like stuff just breeds while I'm not looking.. I think in January and April I'll be doing some major purging of clothes, as much as it will hurt.





  Now onto the good stuff..

*Cosmetics:*

  I finally fit (almost) everything into this one compact organizer - including backups!! If anyone's wondering what it is, it's a closet organizer from BB&B. The one divider comes built into it. Everything is in here except for: one Z palette with some MAC shadows, 6 mini mascaras that didn't fit, and some lip products I'm working on using up for the year that I keep in a little bag (13 minis and 3 full size).





  Will finish by the end of the year: MAC MSFN, Vibrancy Eye primer, P+P highlighter (backups of all 3 are in here), Deconstructed Rose lip gloss library, MAC Lingering brow pencil.

  Plan to finish by the end of next year: 2 Hourglass powders + MSFN backup (I will pick my favorite of the 3 to repurchase), Chanel cream blush, Hourglass Mood Exposure blush, both paint pots, all lipglosses purchased in 2014, all eyeliners purchased before 2015, all lipsticks over 2 years old.

  Plan to purchase in 2015: replacements for staples, small neutral eyeshadow palette, MAC travel sized pigments (once I use up my samples), eyeliners (once I've used up the ones I have), lipglosses (once I've used up the ones I have).

  May purchase, but with caution: lipsticks, lip liners, eyeshadows, blushes.

  I think this is slightly larger than what I had last year, but that's okay. I enjoy what I have a lot more now, and anything that I don't use over the next year will be leaving anyway.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> As I cut my list after luckily getting the FnF code I am hoping that I can be strong and skip the VIB sale completely and Sephora in general until December, at which time I only want to buy a couple of the things left on my list if there's a discount. I talked myself out of a lot.  My only other order/s apart from Sephora FnF and possibly December are two items from Saks and moisturizer and the unexpected expense of a new flat iron.


  I'm linking back to my post and copying my post on the Sephora thread: "Sephora has been taking so long to process orders.After my FnF order which is taking quite a while I had an extra 10% so I ordered two items so I could just skip the VIB sale.Two days later one item sold out so I emailed them and they responded the next day (luckily, I thought, because they usually take days or sometimes don't respond at all) to say that everything was ok and I got one of the last ones in the item.Now today I got a cancellation notice because of out of stock items.I know it's only makeup but I'm so irritated and the bank will take nearly two weeks to clear those funds.Grr."  I'm compulsive and irritated (especially about having funds that I allocated specifically for this being "frozen") and it's triggering me.   I'm feeling both cranky at Sephora (I know) and like I might try to reorder the items during the VIB sale because I was looking forward to them so much (the out of stock item of course is a shade I was looking for for a long time).  I wanted to be done with them until December and I'm not sure now what I will do. It's only makeup, my goodness!


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 3, 2014)

Was tempted for just a second to place a small order and get one of the Sephora sample bags.. then I thought.. without the 20% discount and after having to spend the $35 minimum.. that bag would cost me at least $7. Would I spend $7 on those samples? No. It's been two weeks since my last makeup purchase and this is the first time I've been tempted. Glad I didn't give in! Still thinking about buying some Wen during the sale but I should test out my shampoo bar first to see how that works.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 3, 2014)

@veronikawithak I really like the wardrobe you've created, especially the flowery tops! There really is a clear concept/personal style visible and that's great! Everything seems so well-picked. And your makeup organizer - such a lovely small stash, wow (I think I've got a long, long way to go to accomplish a similarly small stash).

  By the way, this morning I took the challenge and picked dupes to the eyeshadow set I craved so badly yesterday. It's allright now. I found several similar shades and again, I've noticed that some good blending (which is absolutely necessary) will make all those shades look even more similar (and more boring, in some way...duh, it's just brown eyeshadow, nothing that can shake my world). Feels good that I didn't give in to buy that set yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks ladies!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm catching up on this thread and it sounds like a lot of you are doing very well. So nice to read!  I haven't bought anything recently. I don't have any money even if I wanted to! But there really isn't anything that I want, either. For some reason I'm usually not interested in the holiday stuff.  Possibly because I still have pigments that I bought in 2006 or 2007.   I haven't been wearing much make up recently, either.  I always wear a Lippie but if I'm running late that's about it.  Mostly all I've been doing is taking care of my kitty and taking her to the vet. I feel like I finally found a good one on Friday. He looked in her mouth and said she had ulcers all over her tongue. That's why she couldn't eat! It only took 3 tries and 1,000.00 to get a good diagnosis. Ugh. I feel like I'll never get out of debt. But, my baby really ate for the first time today.  I think she's just so tired of me sticking that syringe in her mouth and squirting food in her.  That has not been a fun thing to do. The food ends up everywhere - on my shirt, on her face, on the towel...  And she'd try her best to bury her face under my boob in order to hide and I'd feel so bad for her! So I'm hoping this is almost over and I can get back to focusing on other things.  I'm really wanting to cut way back on beauty purchases from now on so that I can try to pay off my debt and hopefully move next spring.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> @veronikawithak I really like the wardrobe you've created, especially the flowery tops! There really is a clear concept/personal style visible and that's great! Everything seems so well-picked. And your makeup organizer - such a lovely small stash, wow (I think I've got a long, long way to go to accomplish a similarly small stash).
> 
> By the way, this morning I took the challenge and picked dupes to the eyeshadow set I craved so badly yesterday. It's allright now. I found several similar shades and again, I've noticed that some good blending (which is absolutely necessary) will make all those shades look even more similar (and more boring, in some way...duh, it's just brown eyeshadow, nothing that can shake my world). Feels good that I didn't give in to buy that set yesterday
> 
> ...


  i am pleased to here that you're cat is now starting to eat. Makeup is unimportant and its a good way to stop purchasing if you have to focus on paying off the vet bills and have a bigger goal of moving. Everytime you get tempted transfer half the money that you would have spent into a savings account towards the move. if you can still afford the make up you can treat yourself but you will have also put money aside for the move!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

@Audrey C @veronikawithak Ladies I created a fitness journal thread for our 2014/2015 fitness goals and support so I don't clog up this one with my daily workout plans/what I ate etc.


  The thread is here:
  http://www.specktra.net/t/190101/low-buy-fitness-thread-for-2014-2015

  Its not about losing weight necessarily, although that is part of my motivation, its more for me about getting fit again and feeling comfortable and confident with my own body


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks [@]charlotte366[/@]! I'm giving it a lot of thought first.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 4, 2014)

So I had a surprise while reorganizing my lipsticks...

  I have been crushing my drugstore lipsticks onto this little plastic containers in order to create "palettes" (though the ones I have have 10 spaces). The idea is to bring them with me in the purse or on holidays so I do not panick if it gets lost/damaged






  But the surprise came when I started organizing my mac lipsticks. They live in 3 muji drawers and I reorganized them so I had one drawer for the nudes and oranges, one for pinks, fuchsias and purples and one for reds. I THOUGHT that the one that would be completely full would be the reds one but no, it's the pink one! When did I get so many pinks, hot pinks and purples?! Specially when there was a time that I hated pink!!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 4, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> @veronikawithak  I really like the wardrobe you've created, especially the flowery tops! There really is a clear concept/personal style visible and that's great! Everything seems so well-picked. And your makeup organizer - such a lovely small stash, wow (I think I've got a long, long way to go to accomplish a similarly small stash).  By the way, this morning I took the challenge and picked dupes to the eyeshadow set I craved so badly yesterday. It's allright now. I found several similar shades and again, I've noticed that some good blending (which is absolutely necessary) will make all those shades look even more similar (and more boring, in some way...duh, it's just brown eyeshadow, nothing that can shake my world). Feels good that I didn't give in to buy that set yesterday :cheer: Thanks ladies!


  Thank you! I didn't plan it that way, but it looks like floral tops are my favorite! I just picked out the items I wear the most and packed away everything else.. it was surprisingly easy!    With the makeup I have to have a small stash or I get overwhelmed and just stop using things. I'm working towards my ideal numbers still. Based on what I used up this year and the fact that I like to be able to use up my lipsticks before they're 2 years old and glosses before 1 year old, my ideal numbers are 8 lipsticks and about 5 glosses. I think I'm going to go with 10 lipsticks (8 everyday colors and 2 "wildcard" seasonal colors that I can just B2M when they get old without worrying about using them up. I needed to be honest with myself because I really don't wear a lot of different colors and there are a lot of days when I don't wear makeup at all! Someone with a different style might need a lot more but I can do my everyday looks + some weekend looks with a really curated stash.  Congrats on staying strong!!! That's so great. 


charlotte366 said:


> thats amazing !!! Well Done, I am very jealous, this is what I want my wardrobe to look like, I have lots of purging to do but definately making considerable progress in the right direction!


  Thanks!!  I kind of feel like I cheated since it was so easy to do.. I just took everything out of the closet, set myself a number limit for each category, and only put back my favorites until I reached that number. I didn't even purge anything, just stored it away. I will have to go through everything eventually but for now it's so nice to pretend that this is all I have!


----------



## lyseD (Nov 4, 2014)

I was overwhelmed by all my make up as well but depotting has really helped me use more of what I have. Today I'm starting on blushes.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 4, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I was overwhelmed by all my make up as well but depotting has really helped me use more of what I have. Today I'm starting on blushes.


  Glad it's working for you! I have most of my eyeshadows in pans and I like to switch up my empty quads, but I found I never reached for my blush palettes or my larger eyeshadow palettes. I think I prefer just grabbing a pre-made eyeshadow "look" and a single blush. It's interesting how different we all are.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I was overwhelmed by all my make up as well but depotting has really helped me use more of what I have. Today I'm starting on blushes.


  I know what you mean I loved the too faced naked palette, but it got ignored alot because the packaging was so bulky, the same for my sugarbomb benefit blush in the old packaging, i found i wanted to take these shades with me but the packing takes up too much space, so last weekend I took my sissors to both and put them in the unii palette, I have already been reaching for them more!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Glad it's working for you! I have most of my eyeshadows in pans and I like to switch up my empty quads, but I found I never reached for my blush palettes or my larger eyeshadow palettes. I think I prefer just grabbing a pre-made eyeshadow "look" and a single blush. It's interesting how different we all are.


   This is a good point, I have one mac blush palette and my newly depotted sugarbomb, the rest of my blushes I prefer as singles for travelling purposes.

I keep took the divider out of my mac palette so i can keep more in there but have 2 quads, one with matte highlight (Brule), crease blending colour (Wedge), eyebrow colour (Omega) and a dark brown (Charcoal brown) Which get a lot of use and is easy to find, my other mac quad gets changed up every month or so and is more seasonal, so right now is has a red brown (sable), and shimmer highlight, a khaki and a bronze shade for fall.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 4, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Glad you're enjoying your challenge; I couldn't go down this much in clothing (I need suits/tops for work, casual clothing for home and workout wear, and I have a thing about not wearing the same thing twice in a week) but I think it's great that you've found something that works for you. It will certainly make things easier when you're getting ready in the morning.

  I did recently go through my closet as well as all my drawers. I'm embarrassed to admit how many garbage bags of clothing I donated to charity. I love not having a crammed closet and being able to easily pull items out of non-stuffed drawers. I have more now that I will end up with (because I have a range of sizes that I will give away as soon as the larger items get too big) but I also know I'll treat myself to some new things when I get back to the size I've been for most of my adult life. I give my suits to a local charity that gives them to women trying to enter/re-enter the workplace. 

  I'm surprised that your makeup stash isn't bigger; good job. I know you were buying 5 items a month for most of the year so I just expected more, but I know you did a lot of purging.

  I've realized that there's nothing left in my stash that I want to get rid of. I definitely have more than I need, but it makes no sense to get rid of items I really like. I just won't keep buying.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Glad you're enjoying your challenge; I couldn't go down this much in clothing (I need suits/tops for work, casual clothing for home and workout wear, and I have a thing about not wearing the same thing twice in a week) but I think it's great that you've found something that works for you. It will certainly make things easier when you're getting ready in the morning.  I did recently go through my closet as well as all my drawers. I'm embarrassed to admit how many garbage bags of clothing I donated to charity. I love not having a crammed closet and being able to easily pull items out of non-stuffed drawers. I have more now that I will end up with (because I have a range of sizes that I will give away as soon as the larger items get too big) but I also know I'll treat myself to some new things when I get back to the size I've been for most of my adult life. I give my suits to a local charity that gives them to women trying to enter/re-enter the workplace.   I'm surprised that your makeup stash isn't bigger; good job. I know you were buying 5 items a month for most of the year so I just expected more, but I know you did a lot of purging.  I've realized that there's nothing left in my stash that I want to get rid of. I definitely have more than I need, but it makes no sense to get rid of items I really like. I just won't keep buying.


  I'm with you on that last part. I have more than necessary, but I am almost done purging. I will probably get rid of a couple more things and then make sure I rotate the stuff I keep.   I can fit almost everything in the acrylic containers on my countertop now. This has been so helpful! I've been rotating through blushes much better and also using cream shadows (which I love, but previously never reached for when they lived in my closet). I definitely need to get rid of some bronzers, but I just don't know which to toss.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



i am pleased to here that you're cat is now starting to eat. Makeup is unimportant and its a good way to stop purchasing if you have to focus on paying off the vet bills and have a bigger goal of moving. *Everytime you get tempted transfer half the money that you would have spent into a savings account towards the move. *if you can still afford the make up you can treat yourself but you will have also put money aside for the move!



  Great idea. I've been doing something very similar lately. We're lucky enough to be in a pretty good financial situation, so DH and I have a decent amount of play money each month - we split it in three so a third is 'joint' money for things we do together/buy for the house and the rest is our own to do what we want with. It's for any personal discretionary spending, from buying lunch if we can't be bothered to pack it, drinks with work friends, his stamp collection, my makeup, etc.   Since July I've been transferring half of what is left of my portion at the end of the month into a savings account. That leaves some flexibility for high/low months. In the four months I've done that I've managed to save almost enough for a new camera lens I've got my eye on - one more month and I'll be there. I think that as I buy even less going into 2015 I could end up with a sizeable chunk of extra savings by doing this.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Glad you're enjoying your challenge; I couldn't go down this much in clothing (I need suits/tops for work, casual clothing for home and workout wear, and I have a thing about not wearing the same thing twice in a week) but I think it's great that you've found something that works for you. It will certainly make things easier when you're getting ready in the morning.  I did recently go through my closet as well as all my drawers. I'm embarrassed to admit how many garbage bags of clothing I donated to charity. I love not having a crammed closet and being able to easily pull items out of non-stuffed drawers. I have more now that I will end up with (because I have a range of sizes that I will give away as soon as the larger items get too big) but I also know I'll treat myself to some new things when I get back to the size I've been for most of my adult life. I give my suits to a local charity that gives them to women trying to enter/re-enter the workplace.   I'm surprised that your makeup stash isn't bigger; good job. I know you were buying 5 items a month for most of the year so I just expected more, but I know you did a lot of purging.  I've realized that there's nothing left in my stash that I want to get rid of. I definitely have more than I need, but it makes no sense to get rid of items I really like. I just won't keep buying.


  I store my more dressy professional clothes in the hall closet that we mostly use for storage. But since my life is pretty casual right now I won't be using anything there often enough to include it. I hope to have a capsule wardrobe for work eventually too. Right now I have enough clothes for about 12 days without repeating, except jeans which I plan to wear each twice.  For my makeup stash, a lot of it is new as of this year (purged most of my older items) and some were staples that I've repurchased. I've already used up a couple of things and sold/B2M a few as well. Plus some of my purchases were single eyeshadows in pans which are stored in my Z palette, and about 10 were eyeliners/lipliners which don't take up a lot of space!  I've gotten rid of a few bags of things as well.. it's amazing how things accumulate. Glad you're feeling better about your wardrobe. I'm planning on doing a clearout once I get back to my usual weight as well.  I think we're on the same page in terms of not purchasing more. At this point pretty much everything is what I love and use. There are a few things here and there that I might get rid of still, but not much. I really don't want to do purging anymore in general.. I did some last year and a lot this year and now I just want to finally use up and replace as needed!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @burghchick  so sorry to hear that Scully has been ill and not doing well. I really hope that your kitty is able to pull through and get back to her old self soon. Please keep us informed as to her well being. :hug:


  Thanks, Naomi!  I'm so far behind in reading posts that I just saw this. She's having a bad day today. Hasn't wanted to eat again.  It seems the antibiotics have upset her tummy and there's a mess that I had to clean.  Ugh, yuck. It's like having a baby without a diaper, with kitty litter stuck on its bum along with the "other".  The poor thing!  And now I have to stick her with a needle, too.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thanks, Naomi! I'm so far behind in reading posts that I just saw this. She's having a bad day today. Hasn't wanted to eat again. It seems the antibiotics have upset her tummy and there's a mess that I had to clean. Ugh, yuck. It's like having a baby without a diaper, with kitty litter stuck on its bum along with the "other". The poor thing! And now I have to stick her with a needle, too.


  bless poor little kitty....I hoep she improves soon, big hugs x


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 5, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thanks, Naomi! I'm so far behind in reading posts that I just saw this. She's having a bad day today. Hasn't wanted to eat again. It seems the antibiotics have upset her tummy and there's a mess that I had to clean. Ugh, yuck. It's like having a baby without a diaper, with kitty litter stuck on its bum along with the "other". The poor thing! And now I have to stick her with a needle, too.


  Hope your kitty gets well soon! At least you've found a good vet now, and you've gotten a right diagnosis. Although it must be really hard to see her suffer. Once the antibiotics/injections start working, she'll get better I think.


  I have made a plan for the rest of 2014. Since there never is a new Mac collection in December (in Germany at least), I won't "have to" include any LE stuff into my plan, that feels really good. I might repurchase my foundation or powder but no other Mac stuff. The Gwen Stefani by Opi collection is really intriguing, but first of all I need to see when and whether it'll be available in my regular store (no internet shopping allowed; I need to have a look at the polishes in person and personally, I think that "real" shopping and paying cash makes me more focused on what I'm buying. Placing orders online just doesn't feel like hurting my wallet and my stash/inner peace, because neither my wallet gets emptier immediately, nor do I get the produsts immediately...shopping in stores just feels more "real" to me if you know what I mean). For example, the Mustang or Mariah Carey collections weren't available there, so maybe the Gwen collection will be out of reach for me. I might get two polishes if they were available, but I won't go crazy although I've been a huge No Doubt fan since I was little.
  I still totally want the UD Vice 3 palette, and I simply hope I can kinda wait it out. I hope it won't be sold out so soon, maybe I can let it be my "allowed" item in December (but not in November since I've reached my limit and still need to recover from my crazy September/October splurging). I need to do a lot of stuff for university, so this might be a nice reward/motivation for being studious.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Nov 5, 2014)

@veronikawithak I love your capsule wardrobe and makeup drawer! So inspiring! I'm no where near that but that is something to strive for.

In regard to the VIB sale I think I did okay considering that holiday sets are my weakness every year.  I picked up a lot of skincare, gifts for others and only two makeup products for myself which I'm really proud of. The only holiday set I picked up was the Bite Lip set and I am extremely excited to try it out.

It's amazing how fast this year has gone by I have to start thinking of what sort of goals I would like to have for my collection for next year not only for makeup but in other aspects of my life as well.

I'm really thankful for @PixieDancer for starting this thread and for all the support from y'all here. \(^o^)/ Let's finish this year strong!


----------



## tararachel (Nov 5, 2014)

Save some money ladies! Mr. Rebates is 12% cash back today. 

  Here's the link and my ref. code if anyone wants to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit by mod: please do not post affiliate links / referral links. Thank you!


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 5, 2014)

So I broke my low buy no buy yesterday buying the new melt dark lippies, I have colors similar to these but I hate the glossy amplified finish in them so I told myself I would get rid of them if I like these if not to the clearance bin they go, especially since melt restock once a year I know I can he my money back  Update on my benefit palette ima give it away like the previous quad they made I didn't like the finish and I still don't the problem was the blush not the brush so that's solved  As far as the vin sale I think I will stick to staples if I'm out or skincare or hair tools not hauling more makeup besides a eye primer and liner pot that I am in need of


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 5, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> I have made a plan for the rest of 2014. Since there never is a new Mac collection in December (in Germany at least), I won't "have to" include any LE stuff into my plan, that feels really good. I might repurchase my foundation or powder but no other Mac stuff. The Gwen Stefani by Opi collection is really intriguing, but first of all I need to see when and whether it'll be available in my regular store (no internet shopping allowed; I need to have a look at the polishes in person and personally, I think that "real" shopping and paying cash makes me more focused on what I'm buying. Placing orders online just doesn't feel like hurting my wallet and my stash/inner peace, because neither my wallet gets emptier immediately, nor do I get the produsts immediately...shopping in stores just feels more "real" to me if you know what I mean). For example, the Mustang or Mariah Carey collections weren't available there, so maybe the Gwen collection will be out of reach for me. I might get two polishes if they were available, but I won't go crazy although I've been a huge No Doubt fan since I was little.
> I still totally want the UD Vice 3 palette, and I simply hope I can kinda wait it out. I hope it won't be sold out so soon, maybe I can let it be my "allowed" item in December (but not in November since I've reached my limit and still need to recover from my crazy September/October splurging). I need to do a lot of stuff for university, so this might be a nice reward/motivation for being studious.


  A great point about the differences buying things in a physical store! Another thing that gets me with nail polish (and anything really) is how great the colors look together as a set. Something I try to do now is pull out the individual colors I like and walk around with them for a bit, looking at them individually and not next to all of the other ones in a collection. I also try to stick to OPI as my one brand because I have a thing for wanting them all to match, and that sets an artificial limit. Plus I like the OPI wand the best. I skipped the Fall and will skip the Winter OPI collections though.. so proud of myself! I almost bought 2 of the Fall essie colors but I resisted. OPI Spring has 2 I need to look at.. one I really want and one is a nude that I should not want but still do. I need to take my 2 other nudes to the store with me to compare.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 5, 2014)

dodotheextinct said:


> I'm really thankful for @PixieDancer for starting this thread and for all the support from y'all here. \(^o^)/ Let's finish this year strong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks like you are right on track to end this year strong!  Great job doll!



  I really have been keeping up on everyone in here!  I sometimes find I get really busy and by the time I catch up, lots of people have already supported one another and given great advice I can't seem to add too!  That makes me feel so good knowing we all are looking out for each other and really staying committed to this cause, despite minor (and sometimes major) setbacks along the way!  I know this would have been a near impossible task for me to embark on on my own, so I'm really am thrilled at how many of us really jumped into this conecpt and thread with an open mind and supportive views.  I can't wait to see where this leads into 2015!  I'm sure we'll all have new discoveries and revelations ahead of us to share!  I can't wait to spend another year with some of my favorite ladies on Specktra!! #TeamLowBuyIsALifestyle!!!


----------



## MissTania (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been doing some shopping my stash lately, and the funny thing is, colours which I didn't like before, I like now!!

  Eg. Embrace Me - I thought it was too purple, and even sold some back ups (I have 2 bu's left still
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and I have been going through a purple appreciation phase lately ever since I bought Dodgy Girl and Lush Extract Sheen Supreme.

  It's so important to keep going through your stash, because of these wonderful re-discoveries!

  I am not backing up anywhere near as much these days, which is a plus. From Heirloom Mix, I only got one BU of NFP which is a big improvement for me as I love hot pinks.

  However, I mentioned on the thread I don't know if I like the new formula of the lippies, and this could have consequences for my MAC buying next year.

  My goal next year is *no back ups at all,* I have too much to justify any back ups period.

  I am excited for VG Miley though, I just want the lipstick, and I feel good knowing it goes to charity.

  Congrats to all who are making both big and small steps forward!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 6, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered the UD Naked2 Basics, UD Smoked Palette, and Give Me Some Lip from Sephora (VIB sale).  I was going to get a few Anastasia brow products, but I'll just wait for my $20 VIB certificate next month.  UD Naked2 Basics - I have and love the first Naked Basics, so I had to get Naked2 Basics. I know it will get a lot of use from me.    UD Smoked Palette - I've had this in my wish list for a couple of years now, but I kept waiting for some reason.  To be honest, I wasn't sure if I really needed it, but I went ahead and pulled the trigger because it was on sale for $29 plus 20% off.  Give Me Some Lip - I already have Give Me More Lip, but these mini sets are my weakness because they allow me to try different brands and formulas without committing to a full-size... and since they are smaller, I can easily carry them around in my purse and use them up quicker.  I'm gonna do a little more purging this weekend to make room for my small haul... but I think that's it for me this month. I think.


----------



## NicoleL (Nov 6, 2014)

I had my eye on a few things for the Sephora VIB sale.  Mostly backups I don't need and the smoked palette that I never wanted until the drastic price drop, but nothing that I am particularly dying to get right now, but kind of that feeling of well its a great sale so why not.  But luckily the website issues have given me time to realize that the items in my cart are not really items that I truly want right now and also that I've made so much progress selling and donating so many items so that I could actually enjoy what I have that I don't want to add things in right now and derail that progress.  Especially knowing that I intend to make a trip to my CCO soon in search of alluring aquatic collection items that I'm hoping will end up there.  Dodged a bullet I think


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 6, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> I had my eye on a few things for the Sephora VIB sale.  *Mostly backups I don't need and the smoked palette that I never wanted until the drastic price drop*, but nothing that I am particularly dying to get right now, but kind of that feeling of well its a great sale so why not.  But luckily the website issues have given me time to realize that the items in my cart are not really items that I truly want right now and also that I've made so much progress selling and donating so many items so that I could actually enjoy what I have that I don't want to add things in right now and derail that progress.  Especially knowing that I intend to make a trip to my CCO soon in search of alluring aquatic collection items that I'm hoping will end up there.  Dodged a bullet I think


  You did dodge a bullet! How funny is it that we're so tempted to buy things we didn't need or want until we were offered a 20% discount.. Good for you for staying strong!! You're so right to not derail your progress.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 6, 2014)

@veronikawithak I'd love to read a blog from you!


----------



## NicoleL (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks @veronikawithak , starting a written inventory of what I have really helped me put things in perspective, so I can definitely see what you are saying about writing things down being motivational


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

So something magical happened today. I went to Marshalls and they had two different sets of Kat von D eyeliners for $7 a piece. I picked them up instantly, walked around the store with them. Got to the checkout, was next in line, then got to thinking about it. I've started vaping - the nicotine is helping my ADHD and anxiety symptoms and making them manageable since my doctor wouldn't give me a new medication with me dropping out. I've been vaping disgusting cheap liquids, and I've been meaning to order some nicer ones. So I sat down the liners and walked out. I've never prioritized anything over makeup before and it felt AMAZING.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 6, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> Thanks @veronikawithak , starting a written inventory of what I have really helped me put things in perspective, so I can definitely see what you are saying about writing things down being motivational


  An inventory was a major factor for me too.. It's one thing to see a stack of products and another to see the actual numbers!


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 6, 2014)

@CrimsonQuill157






 Yay for re-thinking priorities!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm still getting Heirloom collection emails but it's no longer a temptation.  I respect MAC's shade range so much but they are my least-used products, now.  The LE drama and dissatisfaction with some of my MAC products, the Proenza Schouler blush quality control and trying the Audacious lipsticks for example were already pulling me away from MAC and this Miley campaign is the final nail in the coffin for me, personally.   This could be the end for me and MafiaMAC!  One company down lol


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 6, 2014)

OMG! I've been good but now i'm impressed with myself. (maybe not for long, but hey a day at the time). Have for the 1st time of my life the 20% off from Sephora because i have the VIB status. My goal today buy 50ml of Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille 235$ I'm telling myself i might pay 200$ so worth it, right? They do not have it in stock!!! only the 100ml at 325$ (ish). i decline politely I walk out of the Sephora empty hand!! I did purchase the NARS duo from Fall collection (dolmite or something) at The Bay. SO instead of spending 200$ i've spend 45$ BOOM!  
  Tomorrow i'm going to a Clarins warehouse sales and they do sale burberry makeup (which is the only place I can buy it in Montreal weird) so i expect to drop a couple of 100$ there.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 6, 2014)

Survived the Sephora VIB sale with a few essentials... Clarisonic brush heads, Glamglow set, PTR pads, MUFE Foundation, Brush cleaner.
  I did add the Philosophy Fresh Cream perfume because I've heard it smells good and isn't an expensive one to try.  I've been really bored with my perfume selection lately, as I've been wearing the same scents for years.  Figured the VIB sale was a good excuse to try a new, fairly cheap option.  If I don't like it, I will return it.  Feel pretty good about coming out in the clear (for the most part).


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 6, 2014)

From the looks of it, regular Beauty Insiders don't get dibs at the Sephora sale at all. Sigh. On the other hand, money saved.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 6, 2014)

When is the VIB sale over? I'm so behind on my emails, etc that I didn't even know it had started.  I don't have any money until next week, so I wish it would last until then.   Horrible day today. My kitty is looking so skinny that I'm seriously wondering if she's going to recover. I'Be lost so many things the last few years that I can't imagine losing her, too. Today is one of the rare days that I just feel like giving up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


> When is the VIB sale over? I'm so behind on my emails, etc that I didn't even know it had started.  I don't have any money until next week, so I wish it would last until then.   Horrible day today. My kitty is looking so skinny that I'm seriously wondering if she's going to recover. I'Be lost so many things the last few years that I can't imagine losing her, too. Today is one of the rare days that I just feel like giving up.


The 10th   I hope your kitty recovers quickly and :hug:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > When is the VIB sale over? I'm so behind on my emails, etc that I didn't even know it had started.  I don't have any money until next week, so I wish it would last until then.   Horrible day today. My kitty is looking so skinny that I'm seriously wondering if she's going to recover. I'Be lost so many things the last few years that I can't imagine losing her, too. Today is one of the rare days that I just feel like giving up.
> ...


  Oh well, I guess I'll miss the sale.  Thanks, Dolly. I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 6, 2014)

Burghchick, I'm still rooting for your kitty and a speedy recovery! Praying!


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 7, 2014)

burghchick said:


> When is the VIB sale over? I'm so behind on my emails, etc that I didn't even know it had started.  I don't have any money until next week, so I wish it would last until then.   Horrible day today. My kitty is looking so skinny that I'm seriously wondering if she's going to recover. I'Be lost so many things the last few years that I can't imagine losing her, too. Today is one of the rare days that I just feel like giving up.


  Hang in there, lady. You are stronger than you know.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 8, 2014)

Skipped the VIB sale! I'm actually shocked with myself. At the beginning of September I had a list of like 15 things I was thinking about ordering during the sale and they all just got crossed off one by one. It's now been 21 days since my last makeup purchase of 1 lipstick. My best streak is 36 back in the summer.. so I'm determined to beat that this month! Maybe I'll even try to go the rest of the year! That's 53 more days and 74 in total.. I feel just crazy enough to try it. I've also decided not to roll over any unused items from my limit month-to-month, so that means no buying 16 items in January after this is over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used my shampoo & body bar today.. just to see if I liked it enough or if I should go ahead and buy some shampoo/conditioner replacements from the Sephora sale. I LOVED it:


nice lather 	
didn't strip my hair too much 	
no fragrances or dyes 	
small number of all natural ingredients 	
environmentally friendly 	
locally made 	
provides meaningful employment to people with disabilities 	
all profits go towards supporting people with disabilities 
 
  Now THAT is a company I can fully get behind. I have a couple more uses left of my travel sized Living Proof set and about half of a body wash.. but after all of that is gone I'm using just this product for my hair and body (no backups left!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). No loofah needed, so that's 1 product replacing 4 current products! I'm going to have less items in the shower than my man does.. I don't know why but that thought just makes me giddy with excitement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PixieDancer said:


> Survived the Sephora VIB sale with a few essentials... Clarisonic brush heads, Glamglow set, PTR pads, MUFE Foundation, Brush cleaner.
> I did add the Philosophy Fresh Cream perfume because I've heard it smells good and isn't an expensive one to try.  I've been really bored with my perfume selection lately, as I've been wearing the same scents for years.  Figured the VIB sale was a good excuse to try a new, fairly cheap option.  If I don't like it, I will return it.  Feel pretty good about coming out in the clear (for the most part).








 Looking good! Stocking up on essentials you know you'll use is the best way to take advantage of sales. You rock for avoiding the cosmetics! A new perfume is a nice treat if you were bored with all of your other ones I think.. I just bought a few more fragrance samples too since I've been using the ones I have every day and I've really been loving them. Plus if there are any I don't like I can always pass them along to friends to try without worrying too much because they're not very expensive. I think we've all been pretty successful for the most part! Not what I would have expected at the beginning of the year or even a few months ago. Progress!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 8, 2014)

Managed to skip the VIB sale even though a lovely specktrette kindly offered me a code. I do need a new foundation since I've realized all of mine are too dark for me, but I picked up a drugstore foundation to tide me over until I have enough time to sample some foundation and decide. However, after this whole Sephora controversy I'm not sure I want to shop here anymore. Time to find my nearest Ulta.


----------



## Rainbunny (Nov 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Managed to skip the VIB sale even though a lovely specktrette kindly offered me a code. I do need a new foundation since I've realized all of mine are too dark for me, but I picked up a drugstore foundation to tide me over until I have enough time to sample some foundation and decide. However, after this whole Sephora controversy I'm not sure I want to shop here anymore. Time to find my nearest Ulta.


  What Sephora controversy?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> What Sephora controversy?


  Check their Facebook page. Many accounts were locked or blocked and couldn't order.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 9, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> What Sephora controversy?


  A lot of accounts of Chinese people or people with Asian sounding names were blocked.


----------



## Rainbunny (Nov 9, 2014)

I had some vague awareness that there had been some problems with the website being down, but nothing about accounts being blocked, so had assumed it was just heavy traffic. Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 9, 2014)

It's even more than that. There are folks with Chinese email addresses that were blocked, but others weren't. Sephora is trying to fight off the resellers, but setting limits on what can be purchased would have solved the problem.


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just did my VIB 20% sale purchases and they were essentials and I'm happy to purchase. 

  UD Eden primer potion- needed a primer
  LM cream liner in black- needed a liner
  YSL Touche Eclat 4.5- HG concealer

  and the 250 Tory Burch Perfume deluxe sample. I think these are what ima start getting my purfumes from because I never finish them. 

  I got my melt lipsticks and Im happy with both Dark Room LE and the 6six6 colors both nice vampy colors and different enough. As promised I said I would get rid of my other vamps to replace these so along went the following to the "get rid of box"

  Talk that Talk-hate he formula, too dark
  Dark Deed- too glossy
  Instigator- Too dark, too purple
  Fixed on the Drama- too dry

  I have Dramatic Encounter and im debating this one, I like the gloss in this amplifed but still matte enough so ima keep this one and check it next time I re-visit my stash. 

  As I continue to purge I still feel like I can get rid of more... 

  Last week I had business class to attend which gave me the chance to wear business attire and not cammies. Which was awesome! I wore makeup all week! I tried on my eyeshadows, blushes, lippies and it gave me more reason to purge to see colors and formulas I didnt like, I wish I would have written down my FOTD but I forgot. Im happy becuz each face was different! I now know I have similar colors in my MJ Scarlet palette in my MAC palettes so ima get rid of it. IDK why i prefer my mac es but i do, i guess becuz those have more use and i dont want to get rid of the most used products. I also got rid of some es pans, so now all 3 mac 15-pans have holes, but im okay with that now. 

  getting rid of my chanel fundation, I dont liek the finish its too dry for me. So last one i have is my Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk and ima finish that and go back to my NARs sheer glow I love or back to the Bobbi Brown BB cream I liked, I almost bought it in the VIB sale but decided to finish my foundation first. SO I'm down to ONE! yay! 

  So i have enough empties to back to mac but i dont even know what i would want. Ive gotten rid of so many lipsticks that now idk what i would want. 

  Wish we could choose the item id choose a concealer or a skincare item


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I did okay at VIB. I actually finally got my VIB welcome package from the girl at checkout (3 months later!) but I also think the Eaton Centre location being a cluster-eff and also shopping with a Minder (though she splurged as much as I did) and with a purpose helped.   I ended up picking up an Hourglass blush (Dim Infusion; wanted it for a while now. Almost caved and bought the palette, but I knew I wouldn't really use Mood Exposure? the berrier one a whole lot.), NARS Brigitte (love it; wearing it today! Sold out of Anita and Raquel - the two I really wanted even more than Brigitte, but I'll just wait for a Murale promotion and I'm not in a rush), Armani Master Corrector (I've got maybe 30% left in my current tube), and one impulse: the mini Bite gloss in Papaya. Seems nice but very dupeable.   I also picked up Naked3 and UDPP for my coworker. But I'm pretty pleased I didn't go hog-wild.   I can't speak for the website - I tried once and gave up. But the ladies and gents in the store were fantastic! I have no idea how none of them lost their marbles with cranky people, indecisive customers and just the sardines, but excellent customer service! I'm hardly ever in store, but if they had more 24H locations, I'd be in all the time    I think I'm done for the year. I would like to get some staples in Duty Free, and I was thinking of using my 10% VIB thing for a Tom Ford fragrance, but I think I can keep it under 3 things until Christmas. Providing I don't have a Moment at INGLOT or something.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 9, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Supposedly the Inglot gel liners are amazing in the waterline, but I'm not sure about lashline.  Let me know how you like the 4SS; it's one I've been eying as well.  Meanwhile, finish the year strong, yeah?


  Oh god, I'm so sorry I'm just replying now!  This 4SS is the softest brush I have ever owned. Now, TBH, though I don't generally splurge on brushes - Quo, EcoTools, Real Techniques are fine by me with the odd MAC or NARS thrown in for good measure. I'm really loving the 4SS to set my undereye concealer with a brightening powder.   As for the gel liner: incredible too. The liner does not get into my crease by the end of the day - I find the Physician's Formula liquid, Jordana Fabuliner, MAC Fluidlines, BB Gel - a little bit of the gel liner remnents with 'press' and flake off into my socket line by the end of the day. Nothing horrible, and I'm the only one noticing, but no transferring. I've been using it to wing everyday almost since I bought it. It's very creamy - much more in line with the texture of Clinique or Essence's potted liners.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 9, 2014)

Tomorrow I'm going to go through my lipstick box. Scary thought. But I know now that I don't wear my orange lipsticks and I don't wear most of my brights. I seem to enjoy nudes, neutrals, and vampy shades the most, with some exceptions (Toying Around, despite it's brightness, is really beautiful on me). I'll probably pass them on to my other makeup loving friend before I move off campus.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to go through my lipstick box. Scary thought. But I know now that I don't wear my orange lipsticks and I don't wear most of my brights. I seem to enjoy nudes, neutrals, and vampy shades the most, with some exceptions (Toying Around, despite it's brightness, is really beautiful on me). I'll probably pass them on to my other makeup loving friend before I move off campus.


  Purge those lippies girl!  HeeHee Good Luck!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 9, 2014)

FOTD...  * Benefit The POREfessional * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * NARS Brow Perfector - Caucase * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (also for brows) * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshdow - Sensuous (outer and inner thirds) * MAC Eyeshadow - Woodwinked (middle third) * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (crease) * MAC Eyeshadow - All That Glitters (to brighten Woodwinked) * Marc Jacobs O!Mega Volume mascara - Blaquer * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * The Body Shop Honey Powder Bronzer - 02 Fair * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

Someone control me.  I've gone from BI to $9 away from VIBR in 2 months.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 10, 2014)

Holy sheep indeed!

  What happened? Did something in your live trigger this change of spending habits? Do you recognize any patterns that we have talked about previously?

  The first step is to spot when/where/why the previous status quo changed


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Holy sheep indeed!
> 
> What happened? Did something in your live trigger this change of spending habits? Do you recognize any patterns that we have talked about previously?
> 
> The first step is to spot when/where/why the previous status quo changed


  Got married, started a new job, am now working 70+ hours a week.  Basically, I'm stress buying.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Got married, started a new job, am now working 70+ hours a week.  Basically, I'm stress buying.


  Well, it seems that you know what the issue is already, so that is a start!

  Do you think you can change your habits? Find an activity that helps you wind down and does not involve buying cosmetics?

  I feel your pain!! 70 hours a week is madness! It can drain you!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Well, it seems that you know what the issue is already, so that is a start!
> 
> Do you think you can change your habits? Find an activity that helps you wind down and does not involve buying cosmetics?
> 
> I feel your pain!! 70 hours a week is madness! It can drain you!


  Maybe! I will say though, I'm going to buy a travel sized something just to enjoy being Rouge next year.  I never thought I would make it there.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 10, 2014)

Great to see that everyone's doing so fine! Last week I mentioned that I'd like to buy the UD Vice 3 palette, but I think I've reconsidered it long enough to skip. The palette itself is really pretty, but it won't be really suitable for my makeup habits and my clothing style. It contains quite a lot of bright colors and since I'm usually wearing a vintage-y, "cute" kind of style (think of polka dots and flowery dresses, like the main character in "New Girl"), I do a lot of winged eyeliner and rather pick neutrals for my eyes. At work, I cannot wear too colorful makeup, too. I guess that I won't use all those fun colors such as green/blue/bright pink a lot, besides I already own some "colorful" colors so I already can create some bold looks if I want.
  This week, I plan to use only one lip product (the most horrible one I own, lol) so I can take bigger steps towards finishing one. It's a Mac Plushglass from the 2011 spring collection (really old, huh?...yikes) and there's about 50% left. I mean, gosh, it's almost four years old and there's still so much left! This tells a lot about the size of my stash and my using habits. I really don't like that stingey, uncomfortable feeling it gives my lips when applied, but I'm too ambitious to simply toss it into my b2m box. I'll carry it in my pocket so I'll reapply whenever I'm going to the restrooms instead of forgetting it in my handbag. Today I reapplied it five times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to finish it before November ends.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yay! I hope you love it. I'm still waiting for mine.
> 
> Heirloom released here today and I was able to resist everything.


  Congrats to you!

  I wasn't. Bought the Smoky Eye bag even though the pigmentation isn't great. I just like the colours and I'm a sucker for palettes. I also got Sweet Sentiment blush and Seeking Adoration Cremesheen Glass. I'm happy with what I purchased, though. I had two 15€ gift cards and saved a decent amount of money.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 10, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Great to see that everyone's doing so fine! Last week I mentioned that I'd like to buy the UD Vice 3 palette, but I think I've reconsidered it long enough to skip. The palette itself is really pretty, but it won't be really suitable for my makeup habits and my clothing style. It contains quite a lot of bright colors and since I'm usually wearing a vintage-y, "cute" kind of style (think of polka dots and flowery dresses, like the main character in "New Girl"), I do a lot of winged eyeliner and rather pick neutrals for my eyes. At work, I cannot wear too colorful makeup, too. I guess that I won't use all those fun colors such as green/blue/bright pink a lot, besides I already own some "colorful" colors so I already can create some bold looks if I want.
> This week, I plan to use only one lip product (the most horrible one I own, lol) so I can take bigger steps towards finishing one. It's a Mac Plushglass from the 2011 spring collection (really old, huh?...yikes) and there's about 50% left. I mean, gosh, it's almost four years old and there's still so much left! This tells a lot about the size of my stash and my using habits. I really don't like that stingey, uncomfortable feeling it gives my lips when applied, but I'm too ambitious to simply toss it into my b2m box. I'll carry it in my pocket so I'll reapply whenever I'm going to the restrooms instead of forgetting it in my handbag. Today I reapplied it five times
> 
> 
> ...


  I personally wouldn't give a moment's thought to tossing an old gloss into the BTM bag; they're one of the least sanitary products and it's very old at this point. Let yourself use something you love. 

  I'm happy with how I did during the Sephora sale. I bought less than last year, but bought both Christmas gifts and some items for myself. I'm pleased that I didn't get myself any makeup (other than the UD 500 point perk, but since it was free I'm not going to quibble).

  My personal list:

  J'Adore EDP
  Big Hair Don't Care Kit (major splurge)
  2 Philosophy body wash (Fresh Cream and French Vanilla)
  Caudelie Winter Duo 
  Bumble and Bumble Nonstop Softness Kit
  Bumble and Bumble Hairdresser's Invisible Oil Primer
  Devacurl DevaTowel


  I was lusting over Guerlain holiday meteorites from last Christmas, so I ordered them as a Christmas gift from my dad. They're arrived, but I've put them aside and won't touch them until then.

  Apart from a couple of upcoming Spring Guerlain releases (I have become a huge fan of their powder products), I'm not lemming any makeup items.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I personally wouldn't give a moment's thought to tossing an old gloss into the BTM bag; they're one of the least sanitary products and it's very old at this point. Let yourself use something you love.


  Yeah you're right, I guess. When it comes to points of hygiene, that gloss is a disaster...before I really got into makeup, I exactly followed those recommendations concerning expiration dates you find everywhere. I really tossed my lipsticks after two years, my powdery products after three,... Nowadays I only toss mascaras after six months or a shorter period, but that's it. In former times, I only used drugstore products so tossing didn't really hurt. Throwing away a high end-ish product (I've got the impression that Mac is a bit less pricey in the US) feels different, though. I guess that having a full drawer of almost unused, "new" and expensive lipsticks has blurred my view when it comes to doing regular cleanouts. But I must add, I'm really good at keeping my brushes and tools clean, so that might be helpful to keep my stuff in a rather sanitary condition.
  All in all, I'm realizing how unmanagable it is to really use a big stash of expensive brands AND keep everything sanitary/finish products within the "normal" expiration time. Another reason for attending team low buy!
  Now that you've given me this advice, I'll probably toss it into my b2m box although it's still looking and smelling normal (the stingey feeling is due to the "plush"/plumping effect). AND I dislike it anyway, so why keep it.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> My personal list:
> 
> J'Adore EDP
> Big Hair Don't Care Kit (major splurge)
> ...


  Oh, I've had a sample of this and I really loved it! In my former post I forgot to mention that I've made an appointment at the hairdresser's to get highlights/dye done. Durig the times I overspent on makeup, I always thought that getting highlights at the salon was too expensive, but the truth is that I simply wasted my money at Mac. Now I've decided it's time to treat myself and get my hair done professionally instead of buying hair dye at the drugstore and applying it myself/at home. The effect will be soooo impressive and it will be totally worth the money I'll spend on it (insead of buying more lipstick etc. (one treatment at my hairdresser's equals the price of about 4 Mac lipsticks) - no one can recognize the difference between all those lipsticks, but they'll totally notice my fab hair).


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 10, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Congrats to you!
> 
> I wasn't. Bought the Smoky Eye bag even though the pigmentation isn't great. I just like the colours and I'm a sucker for palettes. I also got Sweet Sentiment blush and Seeking Adoration Cremesheen Glass. I'm happy with what I purchased, though. I had two 15€ gift cards and saved a decent amount of money.


  I was tempted to order something simply because Douglas had listed most items at wrong prices at first, those would've been pretty good bargains. But I didn't really need any of it, so I stayed strong.
  Glad you enjoy the items you bought  Shopping with gift cards is the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Hourglass Palette arrived a couple of days ago and I like it a lot. The middle shade is a little shimmery and the pink one (I always forget the names of those powders and blushes) isn't a shade I'd usually go for, but I'm still happy I bought it. The neutral shade is my fave and the texture is great, very fine and silky.

  Other than that I didn't buy any beauty products recently, besides some lip balm and drugstore body care. Well, and Tweezerman tweezers, but I was sent wrong ones so I got refunded by Amazon. I'm more into shopping for clothes again, finally found an affordable coat I like (Zara). 

  I realized I need to purge some more makeup, I still have plenty of stuff I rarely or never use, even stuff I bought not too long ago. So I want to slow down with my purchases even more and put more thought into them.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 10, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Oh, I've had a sample of this and I really loved it! In my former post I forgot to mention that I've made an appointment at the hairdresser's to get highlights/dye done. Durig the times I overspent on makeup, I always thought that getting highlights at the salon was too expensive, but the truth is that I simply wasted my money at Mac. Now I've decided it's time to treat myself and get my hair done professionally instead of buying hair dye at the drugstore and applying it myself/at home. The effect will be soooo impressive and it will be totally worth the money I'll spend on it (insead of buying more lipstick etc. (one treatment at my hairdresser's equals the price of about 4 Mac lipsticks) - no one can recognize the difference between all those lipsticks, but they'll totally notice my fab hair).


  There's a big difference between professional and at home colour. I coloured my own in my late teens and 20s, but switched to professional in my 30s when I had significantly more white. (My grandmother had snow-white hair at 40 and I found my couple of white strands in my teens. I'm in my late 40s now and my natural hair is at LEAST 1/3 white. Not grey. Snow white. So I have a standing appointment every three weeks to get my roots done. No way I'm ready for that). Professional hair colour is tailored to you and isn't as harsh or drying as the store bought kind.

  It's really important to use good hair products when you have colour treated hair and considering what I spend on colouring, I only use salon products. My new fave is Redken Color Extend Magnetics; I buy it in the US in litre sizes because it's much cheaper that way.

  I understand what you mean about getting rid of expensive products you're not using, but the reality is that the money is long gone and making yourself keep products you no longer like around isn't going to get it back. I BTM'd a lot of products this year that had very little use; I tried selling some early in the year and I personally found it to be too much trouble. So the reality is that I've given or tossed away a lot of good quality makeup simply because I knew I'd never wear it. That makes it a lot easier for me to scale back my buying, because I don't like wasting money. 

  If you haven't already (I haven't ready all the posts I missed, so forgive me if this is repetitive), I'd recommend doing a full inventory of your makeup items. It can be pretty eye-opening.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 10, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> There's a big difference between professional and at home colour. I coloured my own in my late teens and 20s, but switched to professional in my 30s when I had significantly more white. (My grandmother had snow-white hair at 40 and I found my couple of white strands in my teens. I'm in my late 40s now and my natural hair is at LEAST 1/3 white. Not grey. Snow white. So I have a standing appointment every three weeks to get my roots done. No way I'm ready for that). Professional hair colour is tailored to you and isn't as harsh or drying as the store bought kind.
> 
> It's really important to use good hair products when you have colour treated hair and considering what I spend on colouring, I only use salon products. My new fave is Redken Color Extend Magnetics; I buy it in the US in litre sizes because it's much cheaper that way.
> 
> ...


  Yeah I really think I'll totally enjoy the professional hair coloring. My natural color is dark blonde and I've been bleaching it myself and it's sooo risky, it might turn yellowish. It feels great that I'm treating myself with something individually tailored to my hair and my expectations.

  I totally see your point about selling makeup. I used to try this at a german flea market kinda website (Kleiderkreisel for the girls around here who know it) and it was mostly annoying and troublesome and it took me a lot of time to take proper pictures. I don't like ebay, so there aren't many options left.
  I once gave a full tube of Reel Sexy lipstick b2m because it didn't suit me at all and nobody wanted to buy it. Usually I'm not good at doing cleanouts because I've always been a person who keeps everything for nostalgic reasons (and I love old stuff and museums and flea markets and attics stuffed with things...so that might be my soft spot), but I do need to make an inventory list I think.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 11, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Yeah I really think I'll totally enjoy the professional hair coloring. My natural color is dark blonde and I've been bleaching it myself and it's sooo risky, it might turn yellowish. It feels great that I'm treating myself with something individually tailored to my hair and my expectations.
> 
> I totally see your point about selling makeup. I used to try this at a german flea market kinda website (Kleiderkreisel for the girls around here who know it) and it was mostly annoying and troublesome and it took me a lot of time to take proper pictures. I don't like ebay, so there aren't many options left.
> I once gave a full tube of Reel Sexy lipstick b2m because it didn't suit me at all and nobody wanted to buy it. Usually I'm not good at doing cleanouts because I've always been a person who keeps everything for nostalgic reasons (and I love old stuff and museums and flea markets and attics stuffed with things...so that might be my soft spot), but I do need to make an inventory list I think.


  I know what you mean, I like to keep things to, i am however trying to be a little more minimalish in my life at the moment and I am enjoying sorting stuff out and having less clutter around me!


----------



## MissTania (Nov 11, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I love rediscovering things too! Sometimes I forget I've bought certain items after a while so it's good to go through and shop the stash.
> 
> One of my goals next year is also no backups. #teamnobackups! Not just cosmetics.. everything. I did really well using up or tossing hair products and bath & body products this year so I'm almost at my goal with those. I think I have about 8 makeup backups right now. Fortunately 3 of them are staples I'm almost through and I'm also over half done one of the lipsticks I backed up for this summer. The other 2 I should be able to get through in 2015. 2 are glosses I'll replace this summer.. so by the end of next year I should have no makeup backups left. No goo hoarding for me.


  I'm also going through a lot of shower gels and hair products, which I previously hoarded. Being back up  free will be such a relief for you!!! I forget about items all the time, which is another reason why I shouldn't back up!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 11, 2014)

I've read everyone's posts and it looks like everyone did amazing.   I did buy a good amount from the VIB sale but I spent within my budget and I'm very content with my collection. I think after Thanksgiving I'll be doing another purge. Get rid of fall colors or shadows that were just not used.   For the rest of the year, I don't think I'll purchase anything. If color pop cosmetics come out with blushes I'll go for those, but other than that I think I'm finished for the year.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 11, 2014)

Glad to see everyone else did well; I failed miserably. I bought more Audacious lippies when I could have waited until next year's sale. I think I'll cancel the order.


----------



## kait0 (Nov 12, 2014)

<-------- Me looking at my visa statement for the month.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 12, 2014)

kait0 said:


> <-------- Me looking at my visa statement for the month.


  Its ok, the sale was going to be a major trigger for alot of people!

When it all arrives access what you really want and return anything that doesn't seem like it will fit or get good use.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

kait0 said:


> <-------- Me looking at my visa statement for the month.


  Ditto.  I'm on a no buy until 2015 unless it's a gift.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 12, 2014)

To the ones who feel guilty because of having bought "senseless" stuff: Don't feel bad about yourselves. The fact that you're reflecting your behavior tells that you're doing fine!
  I'm running out of powder so I'll have to go to the Mac counter in the next few days. I really hope I won't be tempted to buy another Heirloom item because the last weeks have been really stressful and horrible and I kinda want to pamper myself a little. Of course, I know that I should not do that...but I'm really intrigued, though.

  edit: just found out about the availability of those OPI polishes I planned to get (Gwen Stefani's collection). Seemingly, there will be a different range of shades in comparision to those available in the US, and the colors I wanted to get will only be available as a set of minis. Since I don't like those tiny brushes, I'll totally skip. Problem solved 
  As it seems now, I can go no-buy for the rest of the year (except for staples). I'm really motivated to skip that extra Heirloom thing!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 12, 2014)

Since I haven't been buying as much makeup as I used to, I finally decided to invest in some decent skincare products.  I had tons of skincare samples from Sephora and Nordstrom, but I always opted for more affordable ones in the drugstore.  I think I'm ready to try the "latest in technology" though, so I figured I'd start with MAC (since I can B2M the empty containers) then maybe other brands (but only after I've used up the products I just bought). 

  Here's what I just ordered from Nordstrom:

  M·A·C 'Lightful' Foaming Cleanser
M·A·C 'Lightful' Softening Lotion
  M·A·C 'Lightful' Essence Serum
  M·A·C 'Lightful' Moisture Crème


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 12, 2014)

Havent been here in a while but I was encouraged by some of what I read in this thread. Ive been sticking to my no buy but with all the holiday sets lately its been more difficult. Staying strong though. If anything I will probably buy the viva glam palette.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 12, 2014)

The last time I bought makeup was last week, and it was a necessity - Revlon Colorstay in Ivory. It's almost a perfect match. Little too runny for me, though, but I'm going to see if there is a way I can thicken it. The lady at the MAC counter gave me a sample of NW10 - perfect match. I'm going to check out some other foundations first and use the Colorstay in the meantime, but I have a feeling I'll end up buying the Studio Fix Fluid.

  I did a half ass lipstick purge. Only purging two MAC lipsticks, considering three, but I did rediscover some lipsticks that, while I wasn't a fan of them in the summer, are really nice now (New York Apple, Fire Sign, Taupe). I also rediscovered Ruby Woo - I never liked the formula before I worked on my lipstick application technique, but when I looked in the mirror, I fell in love with the shade.

  Definite Purges:
  MAC Watch Me Simmer
  MAC Chatterbox
  Revlon Snow Peach
  WNW Purty Persimmon
  WNW Coral-line
  WNW 24 Carrot Gold
  WNW Pink Suga (why did I think this would be a good idea... hot hotmess)
  Milani Sweet Nectar

  At least most were drugstore. I'll probably pass the drugstore ones to a friend and sell the MAC on here.

  Possible Purge
  MAC VG Nicki 1. I love the shade on everyone else, but I feel like I've got a highlighter on my lips every time I wear it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 14, 2014)

Started to feel like I was slipping back into too much impulse spending this month, mostly with buying lunch at school etc. Small amounts here and there, but they add up. I took some time to get my planner up to date today so I can keep track of things better. I've been writing in the amounts and what it was every time I buy something.. it works really well (if I keep up with it). No makeup or other beauty spending, the only thing I've really been buying for myself lately is BPAL oils - but keeping it under control. I passed on a lot of the samples that didn't work for me to a friend so I'm just left with the ones I'm still testing out and the ones I really like. I've kind of got an idea of how the notes work on me now so I'll be able to cut down on the range I order. I did place one order for some limited edition scents because the deadline was today.. but I've been thinking about it for the past couple of weeks and I worked some extra hours to cover the cost of the order. Plus they're my first full size bottles so I've been relatively patient about testing before jumping in.

  Also still gradually selling unused things.. everything that goes out makes me feel a little happier.

  Project 333 is going really well. I've found my results so far are kind of similar to what others have said.. I feel like I'm better dressed, and I'm definitely less overwhelmed. Also it's much easier to keep my place clean now that the laundry is so much more streamlined. I'm definitely going to continue this experiment and keep trying to simplify.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 15, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Since I haven't been buying as much makeup as I used to, I finally decided to invest in some decent skincare products.  I had tons of skincare samples from Sephora and Nordstrom, but I always opted for more affordable ones in the drugstore.  I think I'm ready to try the "latest in technology" though, so I figured I'd start with MAC (since I can B2M the empty containers) then maybe other brands (but only after I've used up the products I just bought).
> 
> Here's what I just ordered from Nordstrom:
> 
> ...


  Would love to know what you think about the products after you've tried them out! Thanks!


----------



## tirurit (Nov 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Would love to know what you think about the products after you've tried them out! Thanks!


  I've only been using the serum and the lotion but I like them ^.^ In fact I am about to finish the serum so I need to buy a replacement soon!
  I didn't get the creme because it comes in jar packaging and didn't get the cleanser... I think it had alcohol¿!?


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 15, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Would love to know what you think about the products after you've tried them out! Thanks!


    I've only received the Moisture Crème so far because Nordstrom divided my order into 3 shipments.  I'll post an update in about a month or so, but I'm loving the creme so far!  I had some dry, flaky patches on my forehead and cheeks, and the creme instantly relieved that mess.  It made my skin feel softer, smoother and look more plump.  I'm looking forward to trying to rest of the products.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 16, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Would love to know what you think about the products after you've tried them out! Thanks!


  Ohhh I've tried some! The foaming cleanser was very clarifying, in fact I only needed a tiny amount as if I used to much it would make my face tight. It's nice to use as it's more of a creme wash  I'm actually thinking about repurchasing soon after I've used a few more things up. The softening lotion was really softening, in a word! It made my skin brighter and had more clarity. I would say if my acne had flared up this product became unusable as it would irritate it too much but for anyone else I'd say this is a hidden gem in mac skincare! The serum did absolutely nothing for me, i couldn't see any difference in my skin, it didn't even feel particularly softer or even more moisturised, nothing!  :/ so I gave it to my mum and I don't think she had any noticeable results either. I didn't use the moisture creme but I used the spf 35 moisturiser version of it and it was very very good, it was fresh and never let me down!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 16, 2014)

FOTD... * MAC Paint Pot - Painterly (as an undereye corrector) * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (contour underneath foundation) * Maybelline Fit Me Foundation - #110 + MAC Face and Body - White * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * NARS Brow Perfector - Caucase * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Prom Night * Prestige Total Intensity Eye Pencil - Blackest Black (tightline) * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (added contour) * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * NYX Megashine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink  (Forgot mascara. Heh.)


----------



## mel33t (Nov 16, 2014)

So without revealing too much of my troubles recently... 

  When I stress, I shop. That's my trigger. 

  I purged a little bit of my collection today, and plan to do a purge the day after Thanksgiving as well. I got rid of mainly lip glosses that were old that weren't touched since the summer time. If I'm not wearing them, I'm not going to wear them. These past few weeks I've shopped a little more than I wanted to. I knew the Sephora sale was going to be big for me, and I almost spent within my budget, until last week. 

  I can feel myself starting to get back on track and starting to regain some control in my life (and not just about makeup purchases or lack there of). I'm hoping the stress dies down and I'm able to take a breather and control it and get what I need to get done, done so I don't spiral out of control. 

  Just needed to share that somewhere! Plus who else appreciates the feeling of dwindling down the numbers in their stash!?!


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So without revealing too much of my troubles recently...
> 
> When I stress, I shop. That's my trigger.
> 
> ...


  Share away doll!  

  As for "dwindling down the numbers"... I wouldn't say I get particularly satisfied at just eliminating from my stash. I think I feel better at the thought that I can let go of something in and of itself. I used to hold onto things for those "what if" times. Now, if I'm not loving it or getting much use out of it, I'll pass it along. Although I have inventoried my collection and know all my numbers, those aren't AS important to me personally than the overall feel of progress. Even if my stash size stays the same, I'll be happy knowing that I moved other things out to bring better things in.
  I do always enjoy my purges though! Considering last year the thought of purging would have made me stressed... BIG TIME!
  Good Luck on your BLACK FRIDAY PURGE!! I like the sound of that! HeeHee


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So without revealing too much of my troubles recently...
> 
> When I stress, I shop. That's my trigger.
> 
> ...


You aren't alone in stress shopping. I've been super stressed lately and it's been all I can do not to shop, shop, shop.

  Speaking of which, I went into Sephora and walked out empty handed (though that's partially because of not-so-great sales associates, which if you also frequent #teambuyitall I told that story there. I ended up buying Studio Fix Fluid in NW10 and I'm very happy with my purchase. With that and the Colorstay, I should be set for the winter.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 17, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the MAC Skincare ladies! I have honestly never ventured into much of MAC's skincare aside from my beloved Vibrancy Eye. And one other time I tried an eye cream from them that didn't really do anything for me to make me repurchase. I'm pretty brand loyal to my Arbonne skincare, so if it's not broken, I guess I shouldn't try to fix it. But I will try a mask (Glamglow... LOVE) or Eye cream (current love = Algenist) from another brand on occassion. So maybe I'll give it a try one day. I always have my ears open for reviews from people I trust!  Share away doll!    As for "dwindling down the numbers"... I wouldn't say I get particularly satisfied at just eliminating from my stash. I think I feel better at the thought that I can let go of something in and of itself. I used to hold onto things for those "what if" times. Now, if I'm not loving it or getting much use out of it, I'll pass it along. Although I have inventoried my collection and know all my numbers, those aren't AS important to me personally than the overall feel of progress. Even if my stash size stays the same, I'll be happy knowing that I moved other things out to bring better things in. I do always enjoy my purges though! Considering last year the thought of purging would have made me stressed... BIG TIME! Good Luck on your BLACK FRIDAY PURGE!! I like the sound of that! HeeHee


  I love the sound of that "Black Friday Purge"! I really enjoy the feeling of just having what I enjoy and not keeping something that I don't necessarily love.   With the shopping, especially for beauty products, I have been doing more research and thinking about the actual product, rather than just grabbing for everything. I'm also thinking of what I have.   For example, I really have wanted to try some Bobbi Brown eye shadows for a while now. And initially I had picked up a transition shade, a brow bone highlight, and four other shades. But then I looked at them and thought, you have five other light browns you can use, put that back. I did it for all of them and walked out with two. Its helping me use my other products and learning to appreciate them.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You aren't alone in stress shopping. I've been super stressed lately and it's been all I can do not to shop, shop, shop.  Speaking of which, I went into Sephora and walked out empty handed (though that's partially because of not-so-great sales associates, which if you also frequent #teambuyitall I told that story there. I ended up buying Studio Fix Fluid in NW10 and I'm very happy with my purchase. With that and the Colorstay, I should be set for the winter.


  I'm heading over there now  Sephora has been missing the mark lately.   That's great that you're doing well with dealing with stress and shopping. What do you normally do when you're stressed to calm yourself?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Just wanted to chime in that you ladies are not alone.  I'm a stress shopper too and am actually going to the doctor today to discuss trying medication again.  I'm glad everyone is doing pretty well!


----------



## lyseD (Nov 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So without revealing too much of my troubles recently...
> 
> When I stress, I shop. That's my trigger.
> 
> ...


  Vibrandy eye ---  Can't find this on the site. Can you give me some more information please?


----------



## Rainbunny (Nov 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Vibrandy eye ---  Can't find this on the site. Can you give me some more information please?


  I think Vibrancy Eye is now discontinued.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Vibrandy eye ---  Can't find this on the site. Can you give me some more information please?
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Rainbunny*
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, but it's coming back, allegedly. I don't think we had official info about it yet.


----------



## Rainbunny (Nov 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yep, but it's coming back, alledgedly. I don't think we had official info about it yet.


  Oh, good! I wanted to try it, but didn't get it before it was gone.


----------



## GinghamDot (Nov 17, 2014)

I am so glad I found this thread. I love cosmetics and beauty and the experience of it all, but I need to engage differently (as well as purge my stash, but that's a whole different fashion show) and with a three year old and a five month old, that feels to be largely skin care, foundation and concealer and that's about it. I can't give my baby smushy kisses with lipstick on, you know?   So thanks to the thread starter: you've given me my first New Year 2015 resolution!


----------



## tirurit (Nov 17, 2014)

I feel so acomplished right now!

  Not that I have spent x amount of time with no buys or that I have purged my stash. Yeah I have tossed a few things that I was kidding myself that I was actually going to use but what I have actually achieved is to depot all of my eyeshadows and blushes (non-mineralize and non-ed)!! I was even brave enough to atempt to depot my duo eyeshadow from styleseeker.

  So yeah this is much much better: now I can SEE what I have when I am thinking on what to wear and/or I can get inspiration from seeing the colours.

  I have two very nice KIKO palettes which I have reserved for travelling and all of the rest, my MAC and Make Up Store eyeshadows, are either in zpalettes or in a mac palette.

  Now I have one of the old mac palettes left empty but honestly I prefer the clear window in the new ones... I am actually thinking of getting another one for my blushes

  I am also putting my MUS pigments into MUJI 5 stackable jars. Much much better as well. Not sure if I will be brave enough to put the mac ones in there as well :x

  Now the only things that sit a bit unloved in my drawer are the MES and the EDES... A couple are gorgeous but... they tend to crease on me and I simply do not wear them. I am thinking of putting them up for sale. Thoughts?

  Oh and a question: anyone has attempted to depot pressed pigments? I fear they might crumble...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2014)

So, as promised, I didn't go crazy with the last couple of collex's, or Sephora sale, AND got awesome seats to the Stevie Wonder Concert.  #winning      I kinda like this approach.  I've been actively participating (sometimes I get lazy) in the Theme thread and using products I have NEVER used.  I'm having a good time makeup wise. LOL    I did get sucked in to buying some white balls, and I will probably own about half of the Nars Audacious lippies.  But what I didn't do was buy a bunch of items from the latest MAC collex's if they were similar to what I already had.  I completely ignored Kinky Boots, and the lippies from Mac Holiday.  As pretty as they are, I know I have something similar.  That  was hard.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 17, 2014)

Great to hear that all of you accomplish their goals, making smaller or bigger steps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Today I started purging my stash and for the beginning, I purged two lip glosses, one blush, one nail polish, two pigments. Since all those items are drugstore products AND I haven't used them for about a year, they can certainly leave my drawers. Six products are not really a great number, but it's better than nothing, eh?
  I must admit that I bought two more things from the Mac holiday collection (Modest Blush and Seeking Adoration Cremesheen Glass). But I kinda don't feel bad about this. I've waited for almost three weeks and I've reconsidered many options which pieces I might get from that collection, so my picks are well considered and not impulsively grabbed. I picked colors which are good for everyday use and stayed away from things I might not use as often (i.e., all the lipsticks - too bold for uni/work; more pressed pigments - I've already got the only one that's really special imho).
  Looking back at the last weeks, I can say that I accomplished a calm attitude towards shopping in general and I don't get crazily excited about new collections leaking online. Two weeks ago, a was given a gift card (H&M) from my friends and my former self might have walked straight away to H&M to buy anything, but I still haven't set a single foot into that store. At the moment, I feel that I don't need any new clothes since I'm really content with what I own (concerning quantity, quality and the look of my wardrobe). Makes me proud of myself


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been really stressed out lately too and tend to shop to cope. I went to the CCO last Saturday and got 2 skincare products, 2 small perfumes, 4 brow pencils, 1 brow gel, and a lipstick. It didn't really make me feel better. The sales associate was rude, and the brow gel was only 2/3 full when I got home. (When I called, she was super rude about it too.) Plus I felt a little guilty buying 10 items... but at least they are mostly products I needed and will use up.   I actually had 0 brow pencils, so I really needed one and backups. I had no brow gel either because I lost mine. I haven't bought a bottle of perfume in years, and I got rid of my old ones, so I wanted a small bottle (0.67 oz) and a rollerball (0.2 oz) to keep in my purse. They had Pure Heroine, and I somehow missed out on that one. They had some Lightful skincare products, so I grabbed a couple of those since they were cheaper ($33.75 vs $42.00).   Still... I'm a little disappointed in myself because I was doing so well this month. :sigh:


----------



## GinghamDot (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't feel bad. It's "low," not "no," right? Only you know, of course, if you really didn't want or need something, but if you didn't buy the rest of the month, you're doing great! And I find CCO tempting in the extreme...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just wanted to chime in that you ladies are not alone.  I'm a stress shopper too and am actually going to the doctor today to discuss trying medication again.  I'm glad everyone is doing pretty well!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jennifae*
> ...


 @jennifae, I wouldn't feel too bad. At least you did not pay full price for the items you got. It sounds like you thought out your purchases so don't beat yourself up too much for it.

  Sounds like the stress shopping is a common theme around here. I've been really depressed the last two months and I go through spells where I want nothing and spells where I want everything. It's hard staying in control sometimes.

@mel33t Lately I've picked up vaping. I was not a smoker before, but I've been using it to treat my anxiety and ADHD. It's definitely not for everyone, but I have found it helpful. I can't see it being any worse than popping xanax. or antidepressants (which I will never again touch).


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Add me to the stress shopper list! I also shop when I'm depressed even though I know deep down it doesn't solve anything. I've been pretty good since my little RHPS splurge fest with the exception of 2 Guerlain lippies, one Nars Audacious lipstick and two sets of Guerlain meteorites. I also plan to grab a couple of the Tom Ford Lips & Boys lipsticks once they launch. All in all not too bad seeing how I plan to skip every single upcoming MAC collection and have either sold or given away about 15 lipsticks and about 30 pigments in the last month or so. I have a ways to go, but I look forward to having a stash of only things I truly love. I'm also challenging myself to wear the same blush and highlighter for two weeks at a time so that I can use them up quicker than just doing a  daily rotation.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm definitely a stress shopper, too. I thought shopping might cheer me up when I'm sad or stressed. It's relieving to know that this kind of behavior is so common. I also tend to eat rather unhealthy stuff such as chocolates or cookies to compensate stress. But that eating thing used to be much worse in former times, luckily.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> I also tend to eat rather unhealthy stuff such as chocolates or cookies to compensate stress. But that eating thing used to be much worse in former times, luckily.


  I used to stress eat too and cut that out when I shifted over to stress shopping.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I used to stress eat too and cut that out when I shifted over to stress shopping.


 I guess that's totally what I did.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> I guess that's totally what I did.


  Good for our waists, but bad for our wallets. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> I also tend to eat rather unhealthy stuff such as chocolates or cookies to compensate stress. But that eating thing used to be much worse in former times, luckily.


I do the same! I either want to eat everything in sight or eat nothing. Chips are my big problem.  I need to just not buy them so they aren't in the house to be eaten!


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I do the same! I either want to eat everything in sight or eat nothing. Chips are my big problem.  I need to just not buy them so they aren't in the house to be eaten!


 yeah not buying them is really helpful. I'm usually too lazy to go to the supermarket for just a bag of chips or a bar of chocolate.





NaomiH said:


> Good for our waists, but bad for our wallets. lol


 lol! I'm Not really sure what's worse


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I do the same! I either want to eat everything in sight or eat nothing. Chips are my big problem.  I need to just not buy them so they aren't in the house to be eaten!


  Ugh chips! I used to always have chips laying around and would just eat the crap out of them. Now I make a point to not have any junk food in the house besides popcorn and so if I go on a food binge the worst thing I could possibly stuff my face with is pop corn. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> lol! I'm Not really sure what's worse


  Me neither.


----------



## GinghamDot (Nov 17, 2014)

Me too! Now I have more coping mechanisms, but they take time and care and thought, and nice blocks of uninterrupted free time are just hard to come by. Has anyone tried HeartMath? I have a friend who swears by it in order to avoid emotional eating. There's an iPad attachment and app that can be purchased for less than a machine and I have been pondering that (to avoid shopping, eating,....).


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

...and I missed my doctor's appointment because I got held up at work.  No appointment until next week now.  Uggghhhh.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> ...and I missed my doctor's appointment because I got held up at work.  No appointment until next week now.  Uggghhhh.


  Oh no, I'm sorry.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of shopping lately.  For Christmas.  It's the only thing that has kept me sane. I'm fearful of what I'll do when it's over.   I've bought a few makeup items.. namely 6 of the Audacious lipsticks and the small Becca highlighter trio in the lipgloss tubes.  The cost has been spread out though rather than everything at once so I don't feel as guilty and the other day I forced myself to go up to my makeup room and try on every single new lipstick I have. That hurt my lips like crazy. I managed to skip Sephora VIB sale. Just.  In total I've bought just over 70 Christmas presents. 10 each for 7 people (ish). The problem is I now have nothing left to buy so I need to find something else to do.  So, tomorrow I shall start the process of wrapping in hopes it will get me to not spend any money.  I'm getting there, slowly. Very slowly. Snails pace slowly.   I think the bout of shopping for makeup was brought on by my health. We found out I'm B12 deficient and also have Pernecious Anaemia  (sp?) Which means I don't absorb it properly either if I'm correct. We were hoping that with B12 injections and folic acid and iron tablets I'd feel better and be "cured" - but I'm not. I don't really feel all thay different and I'm struggling to sleep again even though I've slept great for months. Just kind of a kick me when I'm down thing.  Also found out my Mom needs major, major spinal surgery. If she doesn't have it, within 6-12 months she will be a quadriplegic. She's only 48. They said the damage is that of someone in their 70s and 80s with degenerative disc disease. They asked if she'd been in a major accident as they can't understand the cause. Basically, her spinal chord is being compressed and crushed. She has no feeling other than burning and tingling on the entire left side of her body and it's now travelling to the right side too. To make matters worse, the surgery is done by cutting down her throat vertically and then they will have to remove the discs and replace them with plastic ones. Later she'll need a 2nd surgery as the damage is in two places.  This is the first time I've properly spoken about this.  Shit is rough. I'm coping. Stress makes my own health worse, hence focusing and buying so much for Christmas. I'm determined to not panic as the risks of the surgery can go one of three ways. 1 ) fix her. 2) paralyse her. 3) kill her.  There is also the chance that the nerve damage that has been done is permanent so she may not regain the feeling she's lost either.   We'll get through this though. We get through every hurdle thrown our way. This is just the biggest one yet. We can do it though. In the mean time, I'll wrap a shit ton of presents.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> We'll get through this though. We get through every hurdle thrown our way. This is just the biggest one yet. We can do it though. In the mean time, I'll wrap a shit ton of presents.


  I really don't know what to say other than my thoughts are with you and I can't even begin to fathom how hard this must be for you.  Thinking of you and your mother.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Peach. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> @jennifae, I wouldn't feel too bad. *At least you did not pay full price for the items you got.* It sounds like you thought out your purchases so don't beat yourself up too much for it.
> 
> Sounds like the stress shopping is a common theme around here. I've been really depressed the last two months and I go through spells where I want nothing and spells where I want everything. It's hard staying in control sometimes.
> 
> ...


  I'm so sorry to hear that, @PeachTwist. Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your mom.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 18, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've been doing a lot of shopping lately.  For Christmas.  It's the only thing that has kept me sane. I'm fearful of what I'll do when it's over.   I've bought a few makeup items.. namely 6 of the Audacious lipsticks and the small Becca highlighter trio in the lipgloss tubes.  The cost has been spread out though rather than everything at once so I don't feel as guilty and the other day I forced myself to go up to my makeup room and try on every single new lipstick I have. That hurt my lips like crazy. I managed to skip Sephora VIB sale. Just.  In total I've bought just over 70 Christmas presents. 10 each for 7 people (ish). The problem is I now have nothing left to buy so I need to find something else to do.  So, tomorrow I shall start the process of wrapping in hopes it will get me to not spend any money.  I'm getting there, slowly. Very slowly. Snails pace slowly.   I think the bout of shopping for makeup was brought on by my health. We found out I'm B12 deficient and also have Pernecious Anaemia  (sp?) Which means I don't absorb it properly either if I'm correct. We were hoping that with B12 injections and folic acid and iron tablets I'd feel better and be "cured" - but I'm not. I don't really feel all thay different and I'm struggling to sleep again even though I've slept great for months. Just kind of a kick me when I'm down thing.  Also found out my Mom needs major, major spinal surgery. If she doesn't have it, within 6-12 months she will be a quadriplegic. She's only 48. They said the damage is that of someone in their 70s and 80s with degenerative disc disease. They asked if she'd been in a major accident as they can't understand the cause. Basically, her spinal chord is being compressed and crushed. She has no feeling other than burning and tingling on the entire left side of her body and it's now travelling to the right side too. To make matters worse, the surgery is done by cutting down her throat vertically and then they will have to remove the discs and replace them with plastic ones. Later she'll need a 2nd surgery as the damage is in two places.  This is the first time I've properly spoken about this.  Shit is rough. I'm coping. Stress makes my own health worse, hence focusing and buying so much for Christmas. I'm determined to not panic as the risks of the surgery can go one of three ways. 1 ) fix her. 2) paralyse her. 3) kill her.  There is also the chance that the nerve damage that has been done is permanent so she may not regain the feeling she's lost either.   We'll get through this though. We get through every hurdle thrown our way. This is just the biggest one yet. We can do it though. In the mean time, I'll wrap a shit ton of presents.


  I'm sorry to read this. If it helps, your mother seems to be going through what my FIL went through. He had the surgery, and it helped tremendously. He still does his excercises and wears compression socks, but it's way better than it was a few years ago. I hope everything works out for the both of you.


----------



## Rainbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've been doing a lot of shopping lately.  For Christmas.  It's the only thing that has kept me sane. I'm fearful of what I'll do when it's over.   I've bought a few makeup items.. namely 6 of the Audacious lipsticks and the small Becca highlighter trio in the lipgloss tubes.  The cost has been spread out though rather than everything at once so I don't feel as guilty and the other day I forced myself to go up to my makeup room and try on every single new lipstick I have. That hurt my lips like crazy. I managed to skip Sephora VIB sale. Just.  In total I've bought just over 70 Christmas presents. 10 each for 7 people (ish). The problem is I now have nothing left to buy so I need to find something else to do.  So, tomorrow I shall start the process of wrapping in hopes it will get me to not spend any money.  I'm getting there, slowly. Very slowly. Snails pace slowly.   I think the bout of shopping for makeup was brought on by my health. We found out I'm B12 deficient and also have Pernecious Anaemia  (sp?) Which means I don't absorb it properly either if I'm correct. We were hoping that with B12 injections and folic acid and iron tablets I'd feel better and be "cured" - but I'm not. I don't really feel all thay different and I'm struggling to sleep again even though I've slept great for months. Just kind of a kick me when I'm down thing.  Also found out my Mom needs major, major spinal surgery. If she doesn't have it, within 6-12 months she will be a quadriplegic. She's only 48. They said the damage is that of someone in their 70s and 80s with degenerative disc disease. They asked if she'd been in a major accident as they can't understand the cause. Basically, her spinal chord is being compressed and crushed. She has no feeling other than burning and tingling on the entire left side of her body and it's now travelling to the right side too. To make matters worse, the surgery is done by cutting down her throat vertically and then they will have to remove the discs and replace them with plastic ones. Later she'll need a 2nd surgery as the damage is in two places.  This is the first time I've properly spoken about this.  Shit is rough. I'm coping. Stress makes my own health worse, hence focusing and buying so much for Christmas. I'm determined to not panic as the risks of the surgery can go one of three ways. 1 ) fix her. 2) paralyse her. 3) kill her.  There is also the chance that the nerve damage that has been done is permanent so she may not regain the feeling she's lost either.   We'll get through this though. We get through every hurdle thrown our way. This is just the biggest one yet. We can do it though. In the mean time, I'll wrap a shit ton of presents.


  Peach, I'm sorry you have so many health worries, and now your mother, too. My thoughts are with you both. Sounds like the presents are a concrete way for you to show how much you care, when you don't have any control over the health issues, so don't beat yourself up over it. Wrap those presents with love, and go easy on yourself.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Vibrandy eye ---  Can't find this on the site. Can you give me some more information please?





Rainbunny said:


> I think Vibrancy Eye is now discontinued.





Naynadine said:


> Yep, but it's coming back, allegedly. I don't think we had official info about it yet.


  Isn't Vibrancy Eye supposed to be joining the Lightful range, or am I remembering that wrong?  





jennifae said:


> I've been really stressed out lately too and tend to shop to cope. I went to the CCO last Saturday and got 2 skincare products, 2 small perfumes, 4 brow pencils, 1 brow gel, and a lipstick. It didn't really make me feel better. The sales associate was rude, and the brow gel was only 2/3 full when I got home. (When I called, she was super rude about it too.) Plus I felt a little guilty buying 10 items... but at least they are mostly products I needed and will use up.   I actually had 0 brow pencils, so I really needed one and backups. I had no brow gel either because I lost mine. I haven't bought a bottle of perfume in years, and I got rid of my old ones, so I wanted a small bottle (0.67 oz) and a rollerball (0.2 oz) to keep in my purse. They had Pure Heroine, and I somehow missed out on that one. They had some Lightful skincare products, so I grabbed a couple of those since they were cheaper ($33.75 vs $42.00).   Still... I'm a little disappointed in myself because I was doing so well this month. :sigh:


  Ugh, that sales associate. :shock:  I wouldn't fret too, too much: the brow pencils and gel were a need, and you saved some money. Think of the perfume and the lippie as treats, perhaps? You did do very well this month, and there's still December to go, so you can still finish strong! 


PeachTwist said:


> I think the bout of shopping for makeup was brought on by my health. We found out I'm B12 deficient and also have Pernecious Anaemia  (sp?) Which means I don't absorb it properly either if I'm correct. We were hoping that with B12 injections and folic acid and iron tablets I'd feel better and be "cured" - but I'm not. I don't really feel all thay different and I'm struggling to sleep again even though I've slept great for months. Just kind of a kick me when I'm down thing.  Also found out my Mom needs major, major spinal surgery. If she doesn't have it, within 6-12 months she will be a quadriplegic. She's only 48. They said the damage is that of someone in their 70s and 80s with degenerative disc disease. They asked if she'd been in a major accident as they can't understand the cause. Basically, her spinal chord is being compressed and crushed. She has no feeling other than burning and tingling on the entire left side of her body and it's now travelling to the right side too. To make matters worse, the surgery is done by cutting down her throat vertically and then they will have to remove the discs and replace them with plastic ones. Later she'll need a 2nd surgery as the damage is in two places.  This is the first time I've properly spoken about this.  Shit is rough. I'm coping. Stress makes my own health worse, hence focusing and buying so much for Christmas. I'm determined to not panic as the risks of the surgery can go one of three ways. 1 ) fix her. 2) paralyse her. 3) kill her.  There is also the chance that the nerve damage that has been done is permanent so she may not regain the feeling she's lost either.   We'll get through this though. We get through every hurdle thrown our way. This is just the biggest one yet. We can do it though. In the mean time, I'll wrap a shit ton of presents.


  Oh, Peach. :support:


----------



## tirurit (Nov 19, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> We'll get through this though. We get through every hurdle thrown our way. This is just the biggest one yet. We can do it though. In the mean time, I'll wrap a shit ton of presents.


  That sound like a really rough patch.

  I am crossing fingers and sending you a big hug. I am really hoping that your health problems can be either solved or managed. Sorry that I can not be more helpful :X


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 19, 2014)

@PeachTwist I really don't know what to say. I'm sending a prayer for your mom and you. Lots of hugs!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 19, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I've been doing a lot of shopping lately.  For Christmas.  It's the only thing that has kept me sane. I'm fearful of what I'll do when it's over.   I've bought a few makeup items.. namely 6 of the Audacious lipsticks and the small Becca highlighter trio in the lipgloss tubes.  The cost has been spread out though rather than everything at once so I don't feel as guilty and the other day I forced myself to go up to my makeup room and try on every single new lipstick I have. That hurt my lips like crazy. I managed to skip Sephora VIB sale. Just.  In total I've bought just over 70 Christmas presents. 10 each for 7 people (ish). The problem is I now have nothing left to buy so I need to find something else to do.  So, tomorrow I shall start the process of wrapping in hopes it will get me to not spend any money.  I'm getting there, slowly. Very slowly. Snails pace slowly.   I think the bout of shopping for makeup was brought on by my health. We found out I'm B12 deficient and also have Pernecious Anaemia  (sp?) Which means I don't absorb it properly either if I'm correct. We were hoping that with B12 injections and folic acid and iron tablets I'd feel better and be "cured" - but I'm not. I don't really feel all thay different and I'm struggling to sleep again even though I've slept great for months. Just kind of a kick me when I'm down thing.  Also found out my Mom needs major, major spinal surgery. If she doesn't have it, within 6-12 months she will be a quadriplegic. She's only 48. They said the damage is that of someone in their 70s and 80s with degenerative disc disease. They asked if she'd been in a major accident as they can't understand the cause. Basically, her spinal chord is being compressed and crushed. She has no feeling other than burning and tingling on the entire left side of her body and it's now travelling to the right side too. To make matters worse, the surgery is done by cutting down her throat vertically and then they will have to remove the discs and replace them with plastic ones. Later she'll need a 2nd surgery as the damage is in two places.  This is the first time I've properly spoken about this.  Shit is rough. I'm coping. Stress makes my own health worse, hence focusing and buying so much for Christmas. I'm determined to not panic as the risks of the surgery can go one of three ways. 1 ) fix her. 2) paralyse her. 3) kill her.  There is also the chance that the nerve damage that has been done is permanent so she may not regain the feeling she's lost either.   We'll get through this though. We get through every hurdle thrown our way. This is just the biggest one yet. We can do it though. In the mean time, I'll wrap a shit ton of presents.


  Peach you and your family are in my prayers. I really hope things get better for you and you're able to enjoy a wonderful holiday season, stress free.   :hug:


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 19, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Ugh, that sales associate. :shock:  I wouldn't fret too, too much: the brow pencils and gel were a need, and you saved some money. Think of the perfume and the lippie as treats, perhaps? You did do very well this month, and there's still December to go, so you can still finish strong!


  Thank you so much for always being supportive. You're awesome! :frenz:  Yeah, the sales associate didn't even greet me, and instead of offering me any assistance she passed me by and positioned herself by the door (like a security guard) as if to make sure I didn't run out with anything. Then when I was ready to checkout, she said she had to go to the back room for the stock but clearly hesitated as if she didn't want to leave me by myself. As I paid for everything, she checked my ID (which is fine) but she looked at it suspiciously and stared at it as if to make sure it wasn't fake. I don't know. I tried to ignore those things because it could be just my perception. Plus I was there to shop, relax, and have fun.   What did upset me was... when I called and asked her about their exchange policy and explained that the brow gel was only 2/3 full, she flat out told me that she checked it before I left and that it was 100% full which is obviously a lie because she didn't open any box to check any of the products. Otherwise, she would've seen that it was noticeably less than a full product. Why lie and make me feel like a liar? I asked her if I could go back on Monday for an exchange. She told me I had to go back that same day (Saturday). I explained that I won't have a ride until Monday. She insisted I had to go back that day if I want it exchanged for that reason. I just bought $210 worth of products. Did she think I was trying to scam them for a $12 brow gel?   I let my Mom borrow my car for the weekend, and it wasn't worth asking her to drive back for a $12 brow gel, so I called again and spoke with the assistant manager this time who said it was no problem that I could come in on Monday to have it exchanged and that it was "probably just miscommunication". No, I don't think so. The sales associate was obviously giving me a hard time for whatever reason.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry for the rant.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 19, 2014)

The sales associate was an a-hole to you. I just hope she was having a bad day and isn't always like that. :support:


----------



## tirurit (Nov 19, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> The sales associate was an a-hole to you. I just hope she was having a bad day and isn't always like that.


  Couldn't have said it more clearly!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 19, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Thank you so much for always being supportive. You're awesome! :frenz:  Yeah, the sales associate didn't even greet me, and instead of offering me any assistance she passed me by and positioned herself by the door (like a security guard) as if to make sure I didn't run out with anything. Then when I was ready to checkout, she said she had to go to the back room for the stock but clearly hesitated as if she didn't want to leave me by myself. As I paid for everything, she checked my ID (which is fine) but she looked at it suspiciously and stared at it as if to make sure it wasn't fake. I don't know. I tried to ignore those things because it could be just my perception. Plus I was there to shop, relax, and have fun.   What did upset me was... when I called and asked her about their exchange policy and explained that the brow gel was only 2/3 full, she flat out told me that she checked it before I left and that it was 100% full which is obviously a lie because she didn't open any box to check any of the products. Otherwise, she would've seen that it was noticeably less than a full product. Why lie and make me feel like a liar? I asked her if I could go back on Monday for an exchange. She told me I had to go back that same day (Saturday). I explained that I won't have a ride until Monday. She insisted I had to go back that day if I want it exchanged for that reason. I just bought $210 worth of products. Did she think I was trying to scam them for a $12 brow gel?   I let my Mom borrow my car for the weekend, and it wasn't worth asking her to drive back for a $12 brow gel, so I called again and spoke with the assistant manager this time who said it was no problem that I could come in on Monday to have it exchanged and that it was "probably just miscommunication". No, I don't think so. The sales associate was obviously giving me a hard time for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's such bad service, sucks to be that sales assistant she must be a sad person to be that much of a tw#t! But hold your head up high getting it sorted because you're in the right and they're in the wrong


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the love and support, ladies.  I really appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was naughty and purchased the Objects of Affection pigment set in the Red/PInk.  It was £26 and the MAC "size to go" pigments are £10 each.  I've always wanted Tan, Rose & Heritage Rouge so I'm happy with the purchase getting those 3 of the price of less than 3 "size to go" ones plus 2 others.  My only MAC purchase in a while though.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 19, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks for all the love and support, ladies.  I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tan and Rose are beautiful, you'll use them a lot.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 19, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Tan and Rose are beautiful, you'll use them a lot.


  I agree!


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 21, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Vibrandy eye ---  Can't find this on the site. Can you give me some more information please?


lyse, loads of MAC counters (at The Bay and in MAC stores) still have stock. At least that I have noticed here in Ontario.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 21, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> We'll get through this though. We get through every hurdle thrown our way. This is just the biggest one yet. We can do it though. In the mean time, I'll wrap a shit ton of presents.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

@PeachTwist , I'm so sorry that you and your mom are having to go through so many trials. I hope that the surgery your mother has to have ends with her regaining at least some of her feeling back and keeps her from being paralyzed. I also hope that they are able to find a way to treat you so that you can feel better as well. My thoughts are with you and your mother.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 21, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Vibrandy eye ---  Can't find this on the site. Can you give me some more information please?
> 
> lyse, loads of MAC counters (at The Bay and in MAC stores) still have stock. At least that I have noticed here in Ontario.


Thanks, I'll check.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 21, 2014)

@peach - I'm sorry to hear this. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 22, 2014)

I think that today is the day I get rid of palettes, lipsticks, and more blushes. Ive finally worked my way through these palettes and feel I have a decent idea of what I want and don't want. Same with the blushes.   I'm unsure about lipsticks. I used to be really into opaque and vivid colors. Over the past year and a half, I've switched over to neutral/semi-sheer lipsticks. I still have some of the bold in your face colors but they just aren't getting loved. On the flip side, what if I end up going back into that phase and am upset I tossed them? I probably shouldn't keep around a product with an expiration date in hopes i will like it again though.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 22, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I think that today is the day I get rid of palettes, lipsticks, and more blushes. Ive finally worked my way through these palettes and feel I have a decent idea of what I want and don't want. Same with the blushes.   I'm unsure about lipsticks. I used to be really into opaque and vivid colors. Over the past year and a half, I've switched over to neutral/semi-sheer lipsticks. I still have some of the bold in your face colors but they just aren't getting loved. On the flip side, what if I end up going back into that phase and am upset I tossed them? I probably shouldn't keep around a product with an expiration date in hopes i will like it again though.


  Maybe keep a couple like a red, pink and orange ? And pass on the rest, that way if you fancy a bright you have one to use !


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 22, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm unsure about lipsticks. I used to be really into opaque and vivid colors. Over the past year and a half, I've switched over to neutral/semi-sheer lipsticks. I still have some of the bold in your face colors but they just aren't getting loved. On the flip side, what if I end up going back into that phase and am upset I tossed them? I probably shouldn't keep around a product with an expiration date in hopes i will like it again though.


  I think we've all been guilty of keeping (makeup and non-makeup) items because of "what-ifs" (at least at one point or another), but should we really keep makeup we rarely use "just in case"?  (It's really up to you.)  When I first started decluttering my makeup stash, I used to ask, "What if I need this later?"  Nowadays, I try to ask, "What if I never use this again?"  Because, chances are, if I haven't worn something in over a year, I won't.

  That said, our makeup preferences do change over time, so what if you end up going back into that phase?  Just know that there will always be similar colors in the future and possibly even better (formula and shade).


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 22, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Maybe keep a couple like a red, pink and orange ? And pass on the rest, that way if you fancy a bright you have one to use !





jennifae said:


> I think we've all been guilty of keeping (makeup and non-makeup) items because of "what-ifs" (at least at one point or another), but should we really keep makeup we rarely use "just in case"?  (It's really up to you.)  When I first started decluttering my makeup stash, I used to ask, "What if I need this later?"  Nowadays, I try to ask, "What if I never use this again?"  Because, chances are, if I haven't worn something in over a year, I won't.  That said, our makeup preferences do change over time, so what if you end up going back into that phase?  Just know that there will always be similar colors in the future and possibly even better (formula and shade).


  You're both right! I ended up purging quite a few different lipsticks, blushes, and palettes. I still would like to cut down even more, but I can say that I do use all of the items I currently have now. So that's good and that's really the point in my opinion.   Getting rid of the lipsticks was most important to me because I wnd up getting overwhelmed by all of the ones I have and so I just don't use them lol. Ridiculous. I will probably give away a couple more, but I'm pleased with my progress today!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh, also I went down to 6 blushes (I wanted to go to 3) and 15 lipsticks (I would like to be under 10). The good news is that, even though I didn't meet the goal in terms of numbers, I can truly say that I use all of the items. I didn't keep anything for "just in case" or "but I paid $$$ amount." So all in all a successful saturday haha.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm sorry Peach, prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 22, 2014)

Personally I am taking baby steps!

  I bought a couple zpalettes and have been depoting everything! First were my mac es, mus es, mus blushes. Then I tried my hand at mac mes and blushes and finally I was brave enough (after having heard some horror stories in several blogs) to depot my sleek blush by three.

  I am very happy with these as I will be getting more usage from them.

  I have also put aside a couple blushes and highlighters and a kiko mineral paletter that I will be passing onto my friends! And I have thrown away a few drugstore items that were just old and a guerlain blondes bronzer that was just too old and not pigmenting anymore.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 23, 2014)

Long time no check in    I'm still doing terrible. The fact that Canada Post apparently, delivers Murale orders on Sunday's REALLY brought home how ridiculous my addiction is. Originally, I had said to myself, after VIB, that I would buy nothing until my trip (tomorrow!) to Mauritius and would be allowed to go crazy in duty free, but it doesn't help when...  - Your BFF buying toiletries for the trip at Wal Mart texts you to ask you what is good from Flower or if it's getting good reviews, and offers to pick you up something from the line. I came out relatively fine - just a cream shadow I haven't even opened and a Bb cream I love (a lot weirder of a texture than other Asian Bb's. But pretty decent colour match with mineral powder over it and decent coverage. But a little drying...) I don't know whether to be touched or embarassed that I was first the person she thought contact to ask about the line...   - I hauled at Murale online for 20x the Points. I did at least buy a tool (a Beauty Blender) so that was an allowance on my no-buy, but I did not need the other products I bought.  - I managed to avoid a thebalm or NYX haul at Rexall. Yippee.  - But a simple run in for sunblock and Bioderma at SDM yesterday ended up with a new foundation (Rimmel Wake Me Up), and a Bourjois lipstick. Boo.  If one good thing, I've finally used up my NARS Irresistiblement Bronzer (but it'll definitely be difficullt not to repurchase - this is lovely but I have other bronzers I want to work through!) and two Bb creams - my Missha Perfect Cover and skin79 Hot Pink (but I have two backups for the skin79). Hopefully, I can do much better in 2015!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2014)

You've still got a bit of time left in 2014 to finish on a high.   Meanwhile, my FOTD... * mix of It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair + MAC Face and Body - White * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * NARS Brow Perfector - Caucase * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (more brow work) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret Eyeshadow - Bunny (all over the lid) * Victoria's Secret Eyeshadow - Primal (outer corner) * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin * MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello again, ladies! I hope you're okay and you're doing well on your low-buy!

  I haven't been here for what seems a long time just because I didn't have anything new to tell you. I think the last post I wrote was about getting three things from the Heirloom Mix collection. Still love my purchases, and I have to say that the Smokey Eyes palette really surprised me! Its reviews were very bad and when I swatched it at the counter I thought the pigmentation was quite bad but I've seen worse. Last week I basically smashed my brush into Satin Taupe (in the palette) and thought that I really had to use pounds of it in order for the colour to show on my lids but, oh my, I started putting it on and I suddenly had dark smokey eyes! I just wanted a nice natural look and I ended up with heavy smokey eyes. Oh well. Just a rant.

  Other than that - well, one of the German onlineshops that carries MAC had a 20% discount over the last week and I did order a couple of things: a Blot powder, two lipsticks, and a paint pot. Not that much but - if I get everything because that onlineshop is usually very chaotic and it wouldn't be the first time for them to let people order things when they are actually sold out, so I'm not sure if I even get my order - it added up to about 70€. I mean, without the discount it would have been about 87€ but still, I didn't really need new makeup. I take it as an early christmas present for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I just hope that this was the last makeup purchase I made this year. Spending much time on the internet and watching MAC hauls on youtube is definitely not the best idea, though.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SleepingBeauty* 

 
  Other than that - well, one of the German *onlineshops that carries MAC* had a 20% discount over the last week and I did order a couple of things: a Blot powder, two lipsticks, and a paint pot. Not that much but - if I get everything because that onlineshop is usually very chaotic and it wouldn't be the first time for them to let people order things when they are actually sold out, so I'm not sure if I even get my order - it added up to about 70€. I mean, without the discount it would have been about 87€ but still, I didn't really need new makeup. I take it as an early christmas present for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Lucky you!! Here, as far as I know, there is only a department store company that carries mac and their online shop is craptastic! I kid you not, looks like something from 2000: I simply don't bother. And mac stores do not adhere to the bianually sales periods we have here... so no discount on my mac at all!!! 

  And do not even get me started on sephora! We have a colourful site that is like a giant catalogue: you can browse but you can not order from it. 

  Sometimes this is really really frustrating. I have even checked out neighbouring countries' sephora sites just in case, but the shipping costs are very expensive.

  The silver lining of this of course is that I live on a small island and have no access to the physical stores for these, I have less temptation

  eta: I just checked the departmet store online shop and mac does not even appear in there though I have seen their corner in the department stores!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 24, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Lucky you!! Here, as far as I know, there is only a department store company that carries mac and their online shop is craptastic! I kid you not, looks like something from 2000: I simply don't bother. And mac stores do not adhere to the bianually sales periods we have here... so no discount on my mac at all!!!
> 
> And do not even get me started on sephora! We have a colourful site that is like a giant catalogue: you can browse but you can not order from it.
> 
> ...


  How can you even live that way?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, though, that must suck! And that Sephora thing is really mean. It's like teasing your dog with a treat but not giving it to it in the end. We can order from Sephora France and the US Sephora site but I've successfully avoided it till now since the shipping costs are quite expensive unless you spend 80€ or something.
  Well, yeah, that is certainly an advantage to living on a small island - you're basically bound to not spend much money.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 24, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Hello again, ladies! I hope you're okay and you're doing well on your low-buy!
> 
> I haven't been here for what seems a long time just because I didn't have anything new to tell you. I think the last post I wrote was about getting three things from the Heirloom Mix collection. Still love my purchases, and I have to say that the Smokey Eyes palette really surprised me! Its reviews were very bad and when I swatched it at the counter I thought the pigmentation was quite bad but I've seen worse. Last week I basically smashed my brush into Satin Taupe (in the palette) and thought that I really had to use pounds of it in order for the colour to show on my lids but, oh my, I started putting it on and I suddenly had dark smokey eyes! I just wanted a nice natural look and I ended up with heavy smokey eyes. Oh well. Just a rant.
> 
> ...


I didn't even think of ordering something there; kinda don't like their online shop...so I wasn't in the danger zone  BUT I just ordered a bottle of cleanse off oil and a blot powder at Douglas. They were on the Christmas list I gave to my parents and since there are really nice GWP products at the moment, I took that chance and ordered those to "help" my parents (There's a free, full sized (?) Bobbi Brown eye liner, a Smashbox lip gloss, a miniature perfume, and a - seemingly/unfortunately non quick-drying - top coat). My parents might even make mistakes trying to buy my staples, so my spending's all right, I guess (although I won't have to pay, I try to shop reasonably).


----------



## dorni (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello Ladies.

  I haven't posted for a long time, mostly due to the fact that I wasn't keeping to the low buy. I made a large, but planned, haul during my trip to Berlin. And bought everything on my list from the Rocky Horror collection. And last week I asked a friend to get me some staples while she was on a business trip to Chicago.

  I've just pulled out everything I've bought this year and honestly it's more than I would have liked. Happy that I didn't got sucked in the whole limited edition crazyness. I was planning my purchases and there are just very few items that weren't on my shopping list. A few MUFE shadows on sale (5€ each) and three cheap nailpolishes.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 24, 2014)

dorni said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time, mostly due to the fact that I wasn't keeping to the low buy. I made a large, but planned, haul during my trip to Berlin. And bought everything on my list from the Rocky Horror collection. And last week I asked a friend to get me some staples while she was on a business trip to Chicago.
> 
> I've just pulled out everything I've bought this year and honestly it's more than I would have liked. Happy that I didn't got sucked in the whole limited edition crazyness. I was planning my purchases and there are just very few items that weren't on my shopping list. A few MUFE shadows on sale (5€ each) and three cheap nailpolishes.


  I don't think it's that bad. If you're happy with what you bought, I don't think there's a need to feel bad about it. And it seems like (almost) everything was planned and thought through.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 24, 2014)

dorni said:


> Hello Ladies.  I haven't posted for a long time, mostly due to the fact that I wasn't keeping to the low buy. I made a large, but planned, haul during my trip to Berlin. And bought everything on my list from the Rocky Horror collection. And last week I asked a friend to get me some staples while she was on a business trip to Chicago.  I've just pulled out everything I've bought this year and honestly it's more than I would have liked. Happy that I didn't got sucked in the whole limited edition crazyness. I was planning my purchases and there are just very few items that weren't on my shopping list. A few MUFE shadows on sale (5€ each) and three cheap nailpolishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't wanna be an enabler, so all the stuff from 2014 is hidden here.


  I love the idea of taking a picture of every purchase for the year. Keeping that one in mind until after Christmas   The main thing is you made planned and thought out purchases - if you can stick to that and avoid impulse buying, you can just plan to buy less next year!


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 25, 2014)

jennyap said:


> The main thing is you made planned and thought out purchases - if you can stick to that and avoid impulse buying, you can just plan to buy less next year!


  Such a great idea. Keeping the stuff I bought in my Helmer drawers, I really cannot estimate how much ich really bought this year (concerning quantity, but also financially). I'll start taking pictures next year (and maybe I should take a pic of my 2014 hauls to shock myself...might have a therapeutic effect).
  In my mind, I've already kinda made my shopping list for Lightness of Being (yeah...it's kinda early since it's released in January over here), and I'm starting to cross items out again. The embossed(?) patterns look really pretty, but actually, I never use my Mineralize eye shadows since I strangely don't like the texture. I already own Lightscapade and I've figured out for myself that buying another one because of prettier/more purple veining is silly (won't be visible once applied). In spring, I skipped Perfect Topping (aka Perfect Beige), so let's see if this one might be better. The pink blush might be nice, the other one's too warm toned for me. Most lipsticks are perm, and I usually don't wear lipglass. = maybe Perfect Topping and the pink blush (still need comparison swatches). Nothing more!
  Sorry for writing a long essay, but it might be helpful one way or another.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 25, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I figured I'd give ordering there a shot. Never ordered there before. But 20% off is a good deal, so we'll see what happens. Seems like at least my first order containing the Blot powder and Angel is gonna arrive.
> That's a very good plan you have. I don't know your parents but I'm pretty sure they're happy about you helping them buy something for you. It's just easier for them if you order it and they just give it to you on Christmas eve.
> Yeah, well, if Douglas had had the samples before Saturday I'd probably have ordered there. Whatever, though, we'll see if I get my orders. I'm really temped to buy Soar lip pencil but luckily it's sold out everywhere.


  Oh I haven't made any bad experiences with the Pieper shop, for example I once ordered my Bobbi Brown blush brush there (also 20% off) and it was all right. I really like the way they secure/wrap the items for shipment. I simply don't find it really...appealing, I guess. So I always take the chance when Douglas got nice GWPs. The Mac sales assistants in my town are lovely, so I guess I'm prefering shopping for LEs etc. in real life, having a chat with those ladies.
  Angel has been on my list for ages. I guess I'm gonna get it via B2M soon. Although it's got a frost finish, it doesn't really seem too...frosty for my liking (not like those pearly pink chapsticks everyone wore in the early 2000s, which always comes to my mind when hearing "frost finish", lol).


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 25, 2014)

Just popping in to say that I haven't made any makeup purchases in 37 days which beats my previous streak of 36!  I've started Christmas shopping and I've also purchased a couple of things for myself - a video game (for a post-exam reward) and a more natural water-based nail polish to try. Since this is such a stressful time of the year for me, I'm happy that I've managed to keep it at that so far.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 25, 2014)

I just popped in to catch up with everyone.  I haven't wanted much lately so at least there's no huge struggle.  I did buy 2 of the pigment sets from MAC holiday, one for me and one as a gift. I have a lot going on and unfortunately most of it is bad. Several financial things, and problems getting my pain medicine.  I have been taking it daily for 8 years so I'm terrified (truly) about how I'll feel if/when I run out. I'm going to my PCP today and praying that he can give me some guidance, and hopefully medicine until I can find another pain management Dr. And my poor kitty who was sick for several weeks has gone blind.  She was getting better from the cat flu and was back to her bright-eyed self.  Then on Friday something happened. Suddenly she couldn't walk right and kept falling.  I took her to the ER, thinking this might be it. The Dr. Said "no".  She said the problem seemed to be neurological, and that everything else about her health is good. She referred me to a neurologist, who saw her the next morning.  She called and said the problem was probably in her brain, and it would cost 1800.00 to 2500.00 for an MRI.  I've already spent around 1600.00 and I can't do more.  So I brought her home and we are learning how to adapt our lives.  She us doing pretty well navigating, but I feel so bad for my baby. So make up has been low on my priority list. I don't think I'll Lose interest forever, but right now i don't have much to write about it. But I'll still be checking in and reading posts.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> So make up has been low on my priority list. I don't think I'll Lose interest forever, but right now i don't have much to write about it. But I'll still be checking in and reading posts.


Oh I'm so, so sorry to hear this! I hope your health issues will get better soon, and I'm crossing my fingers that your kitty will learn to cope as well as possible with being blind. Those MRI costs sound super surreal, I can understand that you cannot spend more money on vets, although you truly love your kitty. Don't forget taking care of yourself, especially now that your health needs some extra attention.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 25, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I just popped in to catch up with everyone. I haven't wanted much lately so at least there's no huge struggle. I did buy 2 of the pigment sets from MAC holiday, one for me and one as a gift. I have a lot going on and unfortunately most of it is bad. Several financial things, and problems getting my pain medicine. I have been taking it daily for 8 years so I'm terrified (truly) about how I'll feel if/when I run out. I'm going to my PCP today and praying that he can give me some guidance, and hopefully medicine until I can find another pain management Dr.  And my poor kitty who was sick for several weeks has gone blind. She was getting better from the cat flu and was back to her bright-eyed self. Then on Friday something happened. Suddenly she couldn't walk right and kept falling. I took her to the ER, thinking this might be it. The Dr. Said "no". She said the problem seemed to be neurological, and that everything else about her health is good. She referred me to a neurologist, who saw her the next morning. She called and said the problem was probably in her brain, and it would cost 1800.00 to 2500.00 for an MRI. I've already spent around 1600.00 and I can't do more. So I brought her home and we are learning how to adapt our lives. She us doing pretty well navigating, but I feel so bad for my baby.  So make up has been low on my priority list. I don't think I'll Lose interest forever, but right now i don't have much to write about it. But I'll still be checking in and reading posts.
> ...


  Thanks, Buffy. Thank God my PCP did give me medicine to see me through until I can get in to see another pain mgt. Dr. So that's a big relief.  Now I can concentrate on the people who want money and my baby girl.  She has been through so much the past month, I can't believe this has happened, too. I am giving her antibiotics to see if the problem is an infection.  They said if this doesn't help then the most likely problem is a tumor on her brain.  So I'm hoping and praying that she gets better.  She looks so sad to me, she mostly just lays in her bed.  I have read that blind cats can be happy and live good lives, but I still feel so bad. She is such a sweet girl. How is everyone doing with all of the Black Friday advertising pressure?  I don't think I'll be buying anything this year since I have so many other expenses.  It is hard to ignore all of the ads, though.  I feel like I'm missing out on a fun thing because I can't buy gifts.  I've always loved doing that.  When someone close to me doesn't have much I always want to buy them everything.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 25, 2014)

So sorry burghchick, sometimes it is so hard with out pets.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> So make up has been low on my priority list. I don't think I'll Lose interest forever, but right now i don't have much to write about it. But I'll still be checking in and reading posts.


  I'm so sorry sweetie! I know dealing with these things can be so stressful! Especially this time of year. I'll keep you and your fur baby in my prayers!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry, burghchick. :support:


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I just popped in to catch up with everyone.  I haven't wanted much lately so at least there's no huge struggle.  I did buy 2 of the pigment sets from MAC holiday, one for me and one as a gift. I have a lot going on and unfortunately most of it is bad. Several financial things, and problems getting my pain medicine.  I have been taking it daily for 8 years so I'm terrified (truly) about how I'll feel if/when I run out. I'm going to my PCP today and praying that he can give me some guidance, and hopefully medicine until I can find another pain management Dr. And my poor kitty who was sick for several weeks has gone blind.  She was getting better from the cat flu and was back to her bright-eyed self.  Then on Friday something happened. Suddenly she couldn't walk right and kept falling.  I took her to the ER, thinking this might be it. The Dr. Said "no".  She said the problem seemed to be neurological, and that everything else about her health is good. She referred me to a neurologist, who saw her the next morning.  She called and said the problem was probably in her brain, and it would cost 1800.00 to 2500.00 for an MRI.  I've already spent around 1600.00 and I can't do more.  So I brought her home and we are learning how to adapt our lives.  She us doing pretty well navigating, but I feel so bad for my baby. So make up has been low on my priority list. I don't think I'll Lose interest forever, but right now i don't have much to write about it. But I'll still be checking in and reading posts.


  So sorry about everything. This has been a hellish year for a lot of people. Looking forward to the end of 2014.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 26, 2014)

@burghchick Damn... I'm sorry! Sometimes life doesn't give you a break to just breathe. I hope it'll go well. x


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 27, 2014)

burghchick said:


> So make up has been low on my priority list. I don't think I'll Lose interest forever, but right now i don't have much to write about it. But I'll still be checking in and reading posts.


   oh @burghchick my heart goes out to you right now, I hope that you cat can manage to adapt and improve


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have some good news....I have a new job, on the 2nd of January 2015 so for me it will be a new year and a new start, excited and nervous at the same time, fingers crossed that it all goes well!


----------



## lyseD (Nov 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I have some good news....I have a new job, on the 2nd of January 2015 so for me it will be a new year and a new start, excited and nervous at the same time, fingers crossed that it all goes well!


Wonderful.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I have some good news....I have a new job, on the 2nd of January 2015 so for me it will be a new year and a new start, excited and nervous at the same time, fingers crossed that it all goes well!


Congratulations! A new job for a new year. That's really exciting.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 27, 2014)

Yay Charlotte! :cheer:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 28, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I have some good news....I have a new job, on the 2nd of January 2015 so for me it will be a new year and a new start, excited and nervous at the same time, fingers crossed that it all goes well!


  Great news!  I will cross my fingers that it goes wonderfully. I'm sure it will.  :con:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 28, 2014)

lyseD said:


> So sorry burghchick, sometimes it is so hard with out pets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shellygrrl said:


> I'm so sorry, burghchick. :support:





Ajigglin said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I just popped in to catch up with everyone.  I haven't wanted much lately so at least there's no huge struggle.  I did buy 2 of the pigment sets from MAC holiday, one for me and one as a gift. I have a lot going on and unfortunately most of it is bad. Several financial things, and problems getting my pain medicine.  I have been taking it daily for 8 years so I'm terrified (truly) about how I'll feel if/when I run out. I'm going to my PCP today and praying that he can give me some guidance, and hopefully medicine until I can find another pain management Dr. And my poor kitty who was sick for several weeks has gone blind.  She was getting better from the cat flu and was back to her bright-eyed self.  Then on Friday something happened. Suddenly she couldn't walk right and kept falling.  I took her to the ER, thinking this might be it. The Dr. Said "no".  She said the problem seemed to be neurological, and that everything else about her health is good. She referred me to a neurologist, who saw her the next morning.  She called and said the problem was probably in her brain, and it would cost 1800.00 to 2500.00 for an MRI.  I've already spent around 1600.00 and I can't do more.  So I brought her home and we are learning how to adapt our lives.  She us doing pretty well navigating, but I feel so bad for my baby. So make up has been low on my priority list. I don't think I'll Lose interest forever, but right now i don't have much to write about it. But I'll still be checking in and reading posts.
> ...





charlotte366 said:


> veronikawithak said:
> 
> 
> > Just popping in to say that I haven't made any makeup purchases in 37 days which beats my previous streak of 36!   I've started Christmas shopping and I've also purchased a couple of things for myself - a video game (for a post-exam reward) and a more natural water-based nail polish to try. Since this is such a stressful time of the year for me, I'm happy that I've managed to keep it at that so far.
> ...


  You all are so sweet, thank you. Scully is doing okay, sleeping most of the time.  I read that if you have a blind cat you should buy toys that smell strongly or make noise so they can still play.  I got Scully some catnip toys and she LOVES them. It made me feel so much better to see her play.  The vet called to check on her and was pleased to hear that she was walking steady and jumping again.  She said there is hope that her sight could come back. I hope those of you in the U.S. Had a nice Thanksgiving.  I'm thankful that MAC only has the eyeshadow for Black Friday because I'm not at all interested in it!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 28, 2014)

Pretty quiet in here....


----------



## tirurit (Nov 28, 2014)

Well I've been naughty... some websites here have joined the black friday thing so I took advantage of the 30% off on zpalettes one had


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Pretty quiet in here....


  I made no makeup related purchases! haha. I bought two makeup brushes that I was desperately in need of about a week ago, but that's it.


----------



## kait0 (Nov 28, 2014)

Black Friday is a hella hard day to be on a low-buy! Everyone is out shopping and it is almost expected that you buy things. So many "deals", but it isn't a good deal when you don't need or want anything to start with! I wanted to want something from the sephora black friday deals, but nothing appealed to me, so I skipped! Last year I bought several things, most of which I ended up giving away. I did make one purchase today. I've been fighting it for almost 24 hours now (lol), and I have mixed feelings because omg it's great and I will love and use it for a very long time, but on the other hand I feel a teeeny bit anxious because it was a good chunk of money and I have had a very expen$$$$ive month already!

  Here's my thoughts/plans for the remainder of 2014..
  I will use the VIB Rouge coupon that happens in December. Which with any luck will be the viseart eye palette, but if that's sold out, I will get something of my <3's list but only $50 worth. Other than that - NO make-up. No skincare. NO late night online orders. So basically I am making December into a make-up no buy, minus 1 purchase.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 28, 2014)

So far I have not made any purchases today. I may take advantage of a 50% off sale and pick up a couple of zippered brush belts to use when I travel.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 28, 2014)

I've not bought anything, either. Was tempted to buy one of the NARS Audacious lippies during their sale, but I've opted to wait. Not to mention my lemming for the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette has died.  (edit) Oooh, quick FOTD...  * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * NARS Brow Perfector - Caucase (I think I'm going to have to buy a new brow pencil soon; this one's not cutting it for me) * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Maybelline Color Tattoo - Barely Branded * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin * Fresh Sugar Rosé Tinted Lip Treatment (I've had this for a while)


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 29, 2014)

I've bought quite a lot in the last few weeks, but it's all fitness related. I used to run, but fell away from it about five years ago when I went back to work and started a demanding new role. I focused my time on work and my family and basically dropped almost everything else. Not surprisingly, I've gained weight and lost fitness over that period. 

  i've spent a lot at Lululemon and Runner's Room, but I'm about outfitted again. I wanted to start winter running and I have no gear for that. So, in addition to new shoes, I've bought winter run socks, winter treads for my shoes, two pairs of heavy winter run tights, a trio of long sleeved shirts, a few tank tops, a couple of pullover style shirts to layer with, a couple of new running bras, an outer jacket, hat/gloves/neck warmer, etc. Oh, and some yoga/crossfit wear while I was at it, although I want to wait for my weight to stabilize before getting much of this. This spending went well beyond my beauty hauling for the year, but now I have a good base and will just pick up items here and there.

  I bought the a smaller size than my current one because I want them to still fit when I finish losing weight. I'm down 15 pounds in the last couple of months and running will just accelerate that. Luckily most of the gear is pretty stretchy so I can drop another 20 and it will still fit. I know what size I took before I gained the weight and with the exception of sports bras that have to fit just right, I've purchased accordingly.

  I do have some makeup items coming to me for Christmas and my January birthday (some Guerlain Meteorites, a Guerlain bronzer), but I've mainly asked for new fitness clothing. That helped to subsidize my buying and allowed me to treat myself to more specialized items than I might normally have bought. All good.

  I haven't bought any makeup lately and really have no desire to. I have plenty for now.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 29, 2014)

My black Friday purge went pretty good, even though I purchased a few things earlier this week. I wanted to mainly focus on blush, eye shadows, and lip glosses.  Lip glosses were easy and I am giving away two palettes and some single eye shadows that I just never use.   Blushes were more difficult. I am giving away/ B2M four MAC blushes. Not as much as I hoped I could part with. Right now my MAC blushes don't fit in my MUJI drawers so they're in a separate drawer with my eye shadow palettes and they're not getting a ton of use. I'm going to try to move some things around because I really do love those colors. I still have my NARS Danmari palette too, but I'm thinking of deporting Sin and Desire from that palette and getting rid of the rest. Those are the only colors I use.   I might place an order for a z palette or a MAC palette and try my han d at depotting MAC blushes that are in the regular packaging. I think I have under thirty MAC blushes so it would definitely be a project and take some time.  EDIT: Have you guys ever depotted MAC eye shadows with the "dental floss method"??


----------



## lyseD (Nov 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> *EDIT: Have you guys ever depotted MAC eye shadows with the "dental floss method"??*


  I depotted a ton of stuff this fall and am about to do my pro-longwear shadows using the candle method -- worked wonderfully, quick and easy.

  How does the dental floss method work?


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 29, 2014)

I didn't take part in any Black Friday "deals" but I did do a bit more shopping for Christmas this week. This is probably the first year that I'm almost done Christmas shopping before December!

  I also placed 3 orders of things for myself: 2 makeup orders, and a perfume oil order. The makeup orders were items from 2 natural brands that I've been wanting to try and are mostly replacements for some things I'll be using up before the end of the year (it was also within my monthly item limit). As for the perfume, I got a few things from a holiday collection and the full sizes of ones I wanted from samples I've used up. Some were also for gifts.

  After I beat my previous streak I was thinking about going until the end of the year without any makeup purchases but I changed my mind. I wanted to incorporate the new things into my routine while I have more free time and then be able to start 2015 with a fresh, minimal makeup collection. I'm also starting to think about some more specific goals for 2015. One is to not treat myself so much on my birthday. Another is to not replace my makeup shopping problem with something else. Still thinking about what my plan is going to look like.. but I'm optimistic that next year will be much better for me all around.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 29, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I depotted a ton of stuff this fall and am about to do my pro-longwear shadows using the candle method -- worked wonderfully, quick and easy.  How does the dental floss method work?


  I've seen it done on NARS products. You take some seweing pins or straight pins and make a little gap and move the floss in between the pan and the plastic and it pops right out!


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I've seen it done on NARS products. You take some seweing pins or straight pins and make a little gap and move the floss in between the pan and the plastic and it pops right out!H


  Hm, interesting. Maybe I'll give that a try with my Grativas palette (although there doesn't seem to be much room between the pans and the palette. I'd love to take out Carbon and replace it with a shade I'll actually use.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 29, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I have some good news....I have a new job, on the 2nd of January 2015 so for me it will be a new year and a new start, excited and nervous at the same time, fingers crossed that it all goes well!


 Yay!!! Congrats babe! Keep us posted on how you're loving it!!  





mel33t said:


> My black Friday purge went pretty good, even though I purchased a few things earlier this week. I wanted to mainly focus on blush, eye shadows, and lip glosses.  Lip glosses were easy and I am giving away two palettes and some single eye shadows that I just never use.   Blushes were more difficult. I am giving away/ B2M four MAC blushes. Not as much as I hoped I could part with. Right now my MAC blushes don't fit in my MUJI drawers so they're in a separate drawer with my eye shadow palettes and they're not getting a ton of use. I'm going to try to move some things around because I really do love those colors. I still have my NARS Danmari palette too, but I'm thinking of deporting Sin and Desire from that palette and getting rid of the rest. Those are the only colors I use.   I might place an order for a z palette or a MAC palette and try my han d at depotting MAC blushes that are in the regular packaging. I think I have under thirty MAC blushes so it would definitely be a project and take some time.  EDIT: Have you guys ever depotted MAC eye shadows with the "dental floss method"??


 Good job at letting some things go. I definitely think you'll get more use from your blushes if you depot them and can see what you have. I leave my special packaging blushes in their original cases but depot the regular packaging. I realized I rarely reach for my limited edition gems because I don't go through them to find one I want to use... Always just reach for my blush palettes. So I may just depot the LE ones too and give them the love they deserve!!  I've never heard of the floss method. Let us know if it works for MAC. Thanks hun!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I've never heard of the floss method. Let us know if it works for MAC. Thanks hun!


  I've seen it used for NARS blushes but not for MAC ones. Somehow, I don't think it'd work for MAC.  http://maquillageobscura.blogspot.com/2013/01/depot.html


----------



## mel33t (Nov 29, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I've seen it used for NARS blushes but not for MAC ones. Somehow, I don't think it'd work for MAC.


  It doesn't :sigh: And I gave up with the NARS ones. I hate the smell of burning and I don't own a flat iron so I'm going to keep researching!!


----------



## lyseD (Nov 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> shellygrrl said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen it used for NARS blushes but not for MAC ones. Somehow, I don't think it'd work for MAC.
> ...


Wayne Goss has an oven method. Not sure if it smells.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> And I gave up with the NARS ones. I hate the smell of burning and I don't own a flat iron so I'm going to keep researching!!


  Hi Mel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not a depotter but I always wanted to try it to hopefully get a bunch of eyeshadows off my shelf & use them more. I only tried it a couple times & didn't want to go the fire way too (probably would have burnt myself or the house down, lol), so I did the alcohol & flatiron way & gave up on the pin/needle method when I had such a hardtime making some of the pans budge trying to get a space in between. Ended up with a few dented pans & cracked one of my fav blushes b4 I got the hang of it. **If you can definitely try to borrow a flat iron from some1 if you decide to try it, I found this way to do it easiest for me, didn't have to melt plastic, just heated it & was even able to get the stickers off... and you don't really need all tht other crap like foil, ton of tools, etc.. I got by fine with just the iron & a pin (just be careful cuz the pan& plastic get hot). 
  *my friend doesn't have an iron either& heats it up in a pan over the stove on low heat but I haven't tried it & kinda gave up on the whole depotting thing when I was done but hope you enjoy & have fun with it babe. Hope this helps.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 29, 2014)

I depot everything and for me the alcohol method didn't work, it was a pain in the ***! Went back to simple, so now I do it with a candle and once you get the hang of it you can depot quite quickly and easily.

  I would recommend though to start with a perm shade or one you are not very attached to just in case, as if they were your training wheels! XD


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 29, 2014)

While packing for a business trip, I decided it was time to evict Carbon. I used a safely pin along the side (I have a couple of very faint indents along the edge) and pried it out. It came out easily once the glue seal was broken, but the Carbon broke and travelled some. The only 'damage' (using the term very loosely) I have is related to me being too diligent cleaning the residue around the area; I first used alcohol and then some nail polish remover. I got the e/s residue off, but I created a couple of faintly shiny spots.

  I'm pretty anal about stuff like that, but I'm ok with it. Smoke & Diamonds is now happily nestled between Satin Taupe and Pepper like it was meant to be there. Much better choice for me; I'll never use black e/s.

  I did test to see if the back is magnetic - nope. You'll need to glue replacement shades in. It wasn't a problem for me; I deported S&D using the flat iron method and pressed the pan down into the palette while the melted glue was still soft. It's not going anywhere.

  While my palette isn't perfect anymore, it's far from being a mess. I'd rather have a shade I'll use in it than the Carbon. I'd do this again.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

tirurit said:


> I depot everything and for me the alcohol method didn't work, it was a pain in the ***! Went back to simple, so now I do it with a candle and once you get the hang of it you can depot quite quickly and easily.
> 
> I would recommend though to start with a perm shade or one you are not very attached to just in case, as if they were your training wheels! XD


   yes definitely! Do a perm or one u don't care too much about and DON'T do what I did using 1 of my older discontinued shades 1st.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> While packing for a business trip, I decided it was time to evict Carbon. I used a safely pin along the side (I have a couple of very faint indents along the edge) and pried it out. It came out easily once the glue seal was broken, but the Carbon broke and travelled some. The only 'damage' (using the term very loosely) I have is related to me being too diligent cleaning the residue around the area; I first used alcohol and then some nail polish remover. I got the e/s residue off, but I created a couple of faintly shiny spots.
> 
> I'm pretty anal about stuff like that, but I'm ok with it. Smoke & Diamonds is now happily nestled between Satin Taupe and Pepper like it was meant to be there. Much better choice for me; I'll never use black e/s.
> 
> ...


  Hey Audrey can you lift the whole tray out of this palette like you can with the empty 1's you get at the store that snap right out or is it glued to the bottom..?


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

tirurit said:


> I depot everything and for me the alcohol method didn't work, it was a pain in the ***! Went back to simple, so now I do it with a candle and once you get the hang of it you can depot quite quickly and easily.
> 
> I would recommend though to start with a perm shade or one you are not very attached to just in case, as if they were your training wheels! XD


  oh boy.. the alcohol method was such a freaking disaster and pita for me too!! made me wish I tried another way 1st for sure, lol. Winded up taking longer to fix one of my broken blushes after than it did depotting.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 30, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Horrible day today. My kitty is looking so skinny that I'm seriously wondering if she's going to recover. I'Be lost so many things the last few years that I can't imagine losing her, too. Today is one of the rare days that I just feel like giving up.
> ...


  I'm so far behind on posts that I just now saw this. You are the most encouraging person, I always love what you write!  It's weird, things just kept getting worse and worse (things like, "the IRS called about the money you owe" along with the debt collector who is suing me, and I felt like I was about to implode.  Then my cat had her last bad episode when she lost her sight, which I think cost me around 700.00+.  And then I got to the point where it was so ridiculous it was kind of funny.  Ever since then I've had this attitude like "whatever!"  I am stronger than I know.
  Plus my Dad came to me in a dream last week, and it was the most obvious dream.  I was in a huge store and wanted to leave but couldn't figure out how to get out and to my car. Out of nowhere my Dad was there, smiling at me in this way that he did that always made me feel safe and loved.  THAT was the best feeling, since I've missed that SO much since he died.  For the rest of the dream he just walked with me. like he just wanted to make sure that I got out okay and wasn't alone. And now I feel like I've got him with me as I work through these things.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 30, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm so far behind on posts that I just now saw this. You are the most encouraging person, I always love what you write!  It's weird, things just kept getting worse and worse (things like, "the IRS called about the money you owe" along with the debt collector who is suing me, and I felt like I was about to implode.  Then my cat had her last bad episode when she lost her sight, which I think cost me around 700.00+.  And then I got to the point where it was so ridiculous it was kind of funny.  Ever since then I've had this attitude like "whatever!"  I am stronger than I know. Plus my Dad came to me in a dream last week, and it was the most obvious dream.  I was in a huge store and wanted to leave but couldn't figure out how to get out and to my car. Out of nowhere my Dad was there, smiling at me in this way that he did that always made me feel safe and loved.  THAT was the best feeling, since I've missed that SO much since he died.  For the rest of the dream he just walked with me. like he just wanted to make sure that I got out okay and wasn't alone. And now I feel like I've got him with me as I work through these things.


  That's so wonderful! Nothing like these affirmations when you need it most, I'm so glad you had that dream and could draw strength from your father.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Hey Audrey can you lift the whole tray out of this palette like you can with the empty 1's you get at the store that snap right out or is it glued to the bottom..?


  It doesn't come out; if it had I'd have tried heat to get the one I wanted out.. This palette has a matte finish on the grey that isn't quite as durable as the regular black MAC plastic. If I had been a little less diligent with the rubbing there'd have been absolutely no 'damage'. Honestly though, it's nothing. I'm just glad to have 15 shades I'll use in the palette.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 30, 2014)

Audrey is right, if you put the new pan in place while the glue is still melted it stays very well and you don't have to bother with magnets.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It doesn't come out; if it had I'd have tried heat to get the one I wanted out.. This palette has a matte finish on the grey that isn't quite as durable as the regular black MAC plastic. If I had been a little less diligent with the rubbing there'd have been absolutely no 'damage'. Honestly though, it's nothing. I'm just glad to have 15 shades I'll use in the palette.


  bummer, was hoping I could change a few of the shadows if I wanted too, never bothered to check so its good to know b4 I end up damaging mine trying, lol. I had the same problem with the alcohol like u with my older mac packaging and totally screwed it up, guess the plastic is different.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 30, 2014)

FOTD... Benefit The POREfessional It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (brows) NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Foxy as a base, Tease in the crease/socket, Verve on the lid. Very soft and pretty, I thought  Marc Jacobs O!Mega Volume Mascara - Blacquer MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) NYX MegaShine Lipgloss - Beige


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 1, 2014)

I've spent a ton in the past couple weeks, but am really looking to reign in my spending for good.  After my giant haul of Tom Ford minis, my wallet is sad.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've spent a ton in the past couple weeks, but am really looking to reign in my spending for good.  After my giant haul of Tom Ford minis, my wallet is sad.


  I picked up a couple of minis of shades I won't use to often, hoping I love them when they arrive, I also picked up one with my boyfriends name but that looks ultra wearable. Hopefully the formula is as good as my full size!  As I won't be working in London much anymore with my new job I spent my space nk reward in store today for a nars lippie I didn't go for my namesake in the end as it's not everyday appropriate and won't get enough use, I got Natalie instead , glad I swatched on me though rather than online as they pull quite warm on me! Particularly the neutrals


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've spent a ton in the past couple weeks, but am really looking to reign in my spending for good.  After my giant haul of Tom Ford minis, my wallet is sad.


    I'm always happy when I go to Chanel & Tom Ford but my wallet is sad too. So I save again & buy more makeup to cheer it up but it just keeps running away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , lol.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 3, 2014)

All that talk about depotting made me wanna depot my stuff, too! At the moment, I definitely got no time for doing fun things (aka everything makeup/stash related), but I really think I'd use my eyshadows more often i. e. rotate more. I'm not sure whether my counter accepts melted/broken packaging for b2m, but I'll see. I've heard that I might need to insert an empty pan, so I might need to purchase a bag of empty clean pans first.
  At the moment, I'm focusing a lot on rotating and using stuff I've neglected for too long. I really start appreciating my Moody Blooms stuff (I own two fluidlines, four eyeshadows, both blushes and ALL the lipsticks.....horribly silly) and I know I should have been loving it since July(?) when I bought it. Although it's kind of a financial pita to see how much I spent on ONE collection alone (before joining this thread, for my defense), the products are really really great and deserve some appreciation instead of staying untouched. Note to self: toy around with new products right after purchasing them, don't be shy to make dents or destroy embossings, etc.

  Luckily, there are no new Mac collections at the moment I might be interesed in (just Prabal and Ultimate, both online exclusive - online shopping means skipping according to "my" low buy rules. And those Technakohls...they don't attract me at all). I'll rather save up for Lightness of Being (January) and Red Red Red (February in Europe - a lot of time for swatch research). Also did not buy any new Essie nailpolish (I usually got 2-3 bottles per month/collection), yay!
  Since I had a rather unpleasant appointment at the doctor's today (just routine, but not nice and comfy at all), I might reward myself by getting a b2m goodie. I kept my empties for hard times, but I really felt that I need something nice to reward my bravery, lol.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 3, 2014)

that strategy (leaving b2m empties for when you feel like rewarding your self) sounds great!

  I was amused when I brought my empties to the store and I was asked by the mua about how I depoted them LOL after being in here and after all the blogs and youtube videos on how to depot that I have watched you would believe that there was noone left that didn't know how to!!

  And really?! Red red red is launching in february here?! booooooo


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 3, 2014)

tirurit said:


> that strategy (leaving b2m empties for when you feel like rewarding your self) sounds great!  I was amused when I brought my empties to the store and I was asked by the mua about how I depoted them LOL after being in here and after all the blogs and youtube videos on how to depot that I have watched you would believe that there was noone left that didn't know how to!!  And really?! Red red red is launching in february here?! booooooo


  Yeah I've read that the Collection will be available in February, it's written in the Red Red Red thread here at Specktra. Such a long, long time to wait. I guess I'll have a look at See Sheer and b2m for it so it'll feel as if I got the latest, fashionable LE stuff even before it's officially released, lol.  It was really awkward, when I had that painful test done today, I tried to think about something nice and initially, I thought about lipstick, I'm such a geek. I guess that's a sign that I'm allowed to use some of my b2m empties now


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 3, 2014)

I got and used my Sephora $25 bonus today. I bought a large Philosophy Amazing Grace body wash and a Drybar shower cap. Nothing very exciting, but both will be used.

  I really think my beauty buying has run its course. I don't even bother with the Scoop threads; I don't need anything.

  I have other goals for 2015; I want to lose the rest of the weight I've gained in the last 3-4 years and get back into shape. We're also planning a trip to Australia for my family this summer, so I would much rather divert discretionary spending towards those objectives. When I'm back at goal weight, I know I'll want some new clothes. I'm donating sizes as they become too large for me and will only keep the smallest two, so I'll be down to be pretty streamlined wardrobe by then. The only reason I have as much as I do now is because I had sizes from 4-14.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 3, 2014)

I finally got my $20 Sephora Reward Card, and I stuck to my plan of just getting a few essentials. Yay low buy!  Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Medium Brown Anastasia Brow Wiz - Medium Brown Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade - Medium Brown   I've been wanting to try Anastasia's brow products for a while now, so I'm glad I got all three for $42 + tax. And I should get 10% cash back too!


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 3, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I also redeemed 250 pts for Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue because I love that scent and still a little sad I lost my rollerball. If I had another gift card, I'd probably buy the set as a Christmas gift to myself.


is the $20 reward card for vib and $25 for rouge.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> is the $20 reward card for vib and $25 for rouge.


  Yep! And $15 for BI.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I got and used my Sephora $25 bonus today. I bought a large Philosophy Amazing Grace body wash and a Drybar shower cap. Nothing very exciting, but both will be used.
> 
> I really think my beauty buying has run its course. I don't even bother with the Scoop threads; I don't need anything.
> 
> I have other goals for 2015; I want to lose the rest of the weight I've gained in the last 3-4 years and get back into shape. We're also planning a trip to Australia for my family this summer, so I would much rather divert discretionary spending towards those objectives. When I'm back at goal weight, I know I'll want some new clothes. I'm donating sizes as they become too large for me and will only keep the smallest two, so I'll be down to be pretty streamlined wardrobe by then. The only reason I have as much as I do now is because I had sizes from 4-14.


Please let me know how the shower cap is, I've been looking for one for a while now.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 3, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Please let me know how the shower cap is, I've been looking for one for a while now.


  I will. I'm hoping the terry inside will help keep dampness out and preserve the style better than the one I have.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 3, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I will. I'm hoping the terry inside will help keep dampness out and preserve the style better than the one I have.


  I've always liked those type of shower caps.   As far as it's effectiveness?  I don't know.  WHen my hair is straight, I wrap my hair in two scarves, a regular plastic cap, and then a shower cap.  I also don't wash my face in the shower, I wash it at the sink so I can see if I am pushing the cap to far up and getting my edges wet.   LOL


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I've always liked those type of shower caps.   As far as it's effectiveness?  I don't know.  WHen my hair is straight, I wrap my hair in two scarves, a regular plastic cap, and then a shower cap.  I also don't wash my face in the shower, I wash it at the sink so I can see if I am pushing the cap to far up and getting my edges wet.   LOL


  haha, this sounds like what I do too with all the wrapping b4 the shower cap & trying not to get anything wet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 even tho that never works out.  I use to try & put my hair up in clips b4 all this but then the shower cap didn't seem to fit so I just stick with the bobby pins & alligator clips now.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 4, 2014)

I have been studying this year, not working and have not been able to buy much new makeup. Have had to restrain and focus on what I have and get more into swapping. Getting much more into nail polishes this year than anything else - a lot more affordable than other beauty products. Changing your mani colour and experimenting can really liven up the mood and attracts attention.
  I'm waiting on two swaps to be delivered, one a Chanel nail polish and Nars lipstick, the other two E.L.F. nail polishes and an L.A. Colours eyeshadow palette. And maybe some extras if I'm lucky. Yay, can't wait.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 4, 2014)

*facepalm*

  YESTERDAY I allowed myself to buy sable eyeshadow. Well it took me less than 24 hours to manage to drop the pan on the floor and break it! Fortunately only a superficial part broke, so I can still use it, but it makes my fingers itch to see the broken pan next to the rest.

  Please repeat with me: you do not need a new sable pan!


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 4, 2014)

It's funny that we buy make up to look and feel more beautiful but a lot of the beauty and the pleasure is had by looking at and holding the product itself. It pays off in many ways. So when the product is damaged it can affect that particular pleasure.
  I agree that you don't need a new one - the one you have is solely to make you beautiful. Cherish it for that x


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 4, 2014)

tirurit said:


> *facepalm*  YESTERDAY I allowed myself to buy sable eyeshadow. Well it took me less than 24 hours to manage to drop the pan on the floor and break it! Fortunately only a superficial part broke, so I can still use it, but it makes my fingers itch to see the broken pan next to the rest.  Please repeat with me: you do not need a new sable pan!


  I was like that when I quickly managed to break the edge of my kid eyeshadow, which was fast becoming my favourite colour. But I pushed through the annoyance of it being broke, and now I kind of like that it's broke as it's looking well used and loved


----------



## cjay (Dec 4, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Please let me know how the shower cap is, I've been looking for one for a while now.


I use the blow pro version and I love it.  I got it at my salon.  I try to stretch my flat iron 2.5-3 weeks because I don't have time to go to the salon more often... Keeps my hair dry.  My stylist says it works because the terry keeps the green house effect from happening.  I used to use 2 scarves and 2 shower caps but it made my head sweat!


----------



## cjay (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm def doing a low buy next year... I think I have managed to stock up on everything I need. I wanted to save a few purchases for January but seeing "limited edition" has me wanting to pull the trigger on some stuff... =\ Trying to stay strong and not buy these last few sets... Maybe I will get gift cards for christmas!


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 6, 2014)

tirurit said:


> *facepalm*  YESTERDAY I allowed myself to buy sable eyeshadow. Well it took me less than 24 hours to manage to drop the pan on the floor and break it! Fortunately only a superficial part broke, so I can still use it, but it makes my fingers itch to see the broken pan next to the rest.  Please repeat with me: you do not need a new sable pan!


  You don't need a new pan; the eyeshadow will look a little "unpretty" anyway as soon as there's a dent in it.  I'm good at dropping stuff, too. Mascara brushes, that doefoot wand which comes with lip gloss...when it drops onto the carpet, it's kinda lost because of those fluffy fibres that get stuck. A great way to minimize my stash though, lol.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey everyone,  how have you guys been?! Did anyone miss me? Sorry I've been mia, Geez I've been feeling tired and down after the surgery ' s and just not so fab. Plus school & still trying to move, well they messed my paperwork up...ugh. But figures my bad luck lol. But I've kinda been on my no - low buy, so yea me! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday & one more week of this semester and maybe I can get active on Specktra again lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> This whole thread sounds like some serious shopping addiction problems that need professional  help / counseling not a  low buy thread your gonna need some REAL help not a suggestion to take pics of your stash lmao .I mean my god the stuff I'am reading on here requires real counseling its an addiction not some take a selfie of your stash advice .If you cant afford it dont buy it if you have to charge it / use a credit card dont buy it you dont have the money / you cant afford it take advice from Suzie Orman she will tell you what to do DONT BUY CRAP.


  I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve with your rude posts, but we don't appreciate that kind of disrespectful tone here on Specktra. If you can't word your opinion in a respectful way like everyone else, I will delete your posts.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 6, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> This whole thread sounds like some serious shopping addiction problems that need professional  help / counseling not a  low buy thread your gonna need some REAL help not a suggestion to take pics of your stash lmao .I mean my god the stuff I'am reading on here requires real counseling its an addiction not some take a selfie of your stash advice .If you cant afford it dont buy it if you have to charge it / use a credit card dont buy it you dont have the money / you cant afford it take advice from Suzie Orman she will tell you what to do DONT BUY CRAP.


Why are you being so rude?


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 6, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey everyone,  how have you guys been?! Did anyone miss me? Sorry I've been mia, Geez I've been feeling tired and down after the surgery ' s and just not so fab. Plus school & still trying to move, well they messed my paperwork up...ugh. But figures my bad luck lol. But I've kinda been on my no - low buy, so yea me! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday & one more week of this semester and maybe I can get active on Specktra again lol.


  Hellooooo sweetie!!! YES we've missed you! Pretty please don't forget to pop in & let us know about all your new adventures!! Hope you feel 100% again VERY soon!  





Barbie1 said:


> This whole thread sounds like some serious shopping addiction problems that need professional  help / counseling not a  low buy thread your gonna need some REAL help not a suggestion to take pics of your stash lmao .I mean my god the stuff I'am reading on here requires real counseling its an addiction not some take a selfie of your stash advice .If you cant afford it dont buy it if you have to charge it / use a credit card dont buy it you dont have the money / you cant afford it take advice from Suzie Orman she will tell you what to do DONT BUY CRAP.


  Ummmm... I won't even bother addressing any content of your post. All I will say is this… I have stumbled across many negative posts from you throughout Spectra in the last few days. I think that this might not be the best place for you. We don't treat people like that here. We are a group of friendly, sweet, like-minded, and passionate people that share a love for beauty... And not just the beauty on the outside. So if you can't display any of that here, I suggest you move on to a different forum that welcomes that behavior. I would rather be up to my eyeballs in debt and swimming in expired lipgloss goo than have your disposition...  Moving on.  





Naynadine said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve with your rude posts, but we don't appreciate that kind of disrespectful tone here on Specktra. If you can't word your opinion in a respectful way like everyone else, I will delete your posts.


  THIS!! Love ya Nay. You're much more professional than me. That's why you're so great at keeping us in line!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 6, 2014)

[@]Barbie1[/@], if you have nothing constructive or valuable to say, then just move along.  Harassment or personal attacks will not be tolerated here.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve with your rude posts, but we don't appreciate that kind of disrespectful tone here on Specktra. If you can't word your opinion in a respectful way like everyone else, I will delete your posts.





jennifae said:


> [@]Barbie1[/@], if you have nothing constructive or valuable to say, then just move along.  Harassment or personal attacks will not be tolerated here.


  Co-signing with my fellow mods.  Over the last day or so, Barbie1, you have been patronizing. You have been misogynist. You have been disrespectful, and you are currently disrespecting and insulting those who have found nothing but support in this thread over this past year. You are also insulting those who have chosen to share their makeup stashes and their hauls, and insulted their decisions. We do not tolerate any of that here on Specktra.  Stop it. NOW..  





			
				Terms of Service" url="http://www.specktra.net/a/terms-of-service said:
			
		

> 8 ) *No offensive material* including: Porn, Racism, Criticism, Violence, etc.... Staff will not tolerate this.  13) *Respect moderators.* They are tasked to keep the boards in good order and to see to it that activity in the forum remains clean and healthy. They deserve your courtesy and cooperation. No complaints or comments in question of moderation in public, we take these very seriously so please send them directly to a staff member. If you think you’ve been treated unfairly, please contact the moderator via private message.  26) Public Flames/Hot Topics You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not make derogatory comments about any person based on religion, race, gender, etc. Please remember this is a large community with many members from all parts of the world, representing all people. Please refrain from posting messages that contain potential hot topics known as polarizing arguments. A tone of "kindness" is appreciated for all discussions.


  Those are just some of the terms you agreed to abide by when you joined.  So either you take responsibility for your actions, apologize to the members, and change your behaviour, or you leave. Your move.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 7, 2014)

a funny...to lighten up the thread xox


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 7, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Hey everyone,  how have you guys been?! Did anyone miss me? Sorry I've been mia, Geez I've been feeling tired and down after the surgery ' s and just not so fab. Plus school & still trying to move, well they messed my paperwork up...ugh. But figures my bad luck lol. But I've kinda been on my no - low buy, so yea me! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday & one more week of this semester and maybe I can get active on Specktra again lol.


  I missed you!! I hope that you start feeling better soon, and that your luck changes to all good luck!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 7, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> a funny...to lighten up the thread xox


  This cracked me up!!  I love the last one "Make them kiss".  Ahahaha


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 7, 2014)

I've cleaned up the thread a little bit. That member is banned, so back to topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Paint&Ink Chick Of course we missed you, glad to see you!


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 7, 2014)

Yay @Naynadine & fellow mods!  I should be studying right now so I'll get back to it, but I miss you all and I'll be on a bit more once exams are over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everyone's doing fabulously.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay @Naynadine & fellow mods!  I should be studying right now so I'll get back to it, but I miss you all and I'll be on a bit more once exams are over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good luck with studying!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I've cleaned up the thread a little bit. That member is banned, so back to topic. :grouphug:


 ompom: :clap: :grouphug:  





veronikawithak said:


> Yay @Naynadine  & fellow mods!  I should be studying right now so I'll get back to it, but I miss you all and I'll be on a bit more once exams are over.   Hope everyone's doing fabulously.


  Thanks! And good luck with exams. :support:  FOTD... * NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Siberia * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * MAC Eyeshadow - slight mix of Brun and Copperplate through the brows (mostly Copperplate, though) * Sonia Kashuk Brow Gel - Clear * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla (all over lid) * mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster + MAC Blush - Next to Skin (transition/crease colour) * mix of MAC Eyeshadows - Brun + Woodwinked (packed on mobile lid) * MAC Eyeshadow - Brun (outer V) * Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner Pencil - Bold Brown (top lashline and outer third of lower lashline) * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour) * MAC Blush - Pink Cult * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 8, 2014)

Barbie1's post, besides being judgemental, is incorrect, and quite frankly, chalkfull of grammatical and spelling errors. Taking pictures of our stashes have helped us to cut down, and talking (well, typing) to each other has been very therapeutic.  All I know is, if you're gonna try to dis people, consult with a dictionary and writing style guide, and make sure you have your facts straight. Otherwise, you come off as a simple bitch.  As you were...


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Barbie1's post, besides being judgemental, is incorrect, and quite frankly, chalkfull of grammatical and spelling errors. Taking pictures of our stashes have helped us to cut down, and talking (well, typing) to each other has been very therapeutic.  All I know is, if you're gonna try to dis people, consult with a dictionary and writing style guide, and make sure you have your facts straight. Otherwise, you come off as a simple bitch.  As you were...


  Agreed!  I have recently written about some financial problems, which actually started years ago when I wasn't buying any make-up at all.  The only thing that has caused me problems with money has been being unemployed. I don't recall seeing anyone else here saying that buying make-up has caused financial ruin, only that they felt they had enough or too much make up and didn't NEED to buy more.  That is the reason that inventories and photos of make-up stashes is helpful.  Most of us realize that we have various emotional triggers as well as the "it's so pretty I must have it" thing going on.  IMO it takes a mature person to say "I've realized I'm buying this when I don't need to, and I want to work on that."  This thread has certainly helped me in that regard.  All Barbie seemed to say was "I have a job and lots of money and can buy whatever I want". I guess we were supposed to be impressed.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 8, 2014)

I've been wearing a different MAC blush every day (its been seven days lol) to see which ones I love and which ones I don't.   So far all of them but two/three are keepers. So that's almost half! They're not ugly colors, they're beautiful. But I just don't like them on me or I know have a better formula in something similar.   I'm already thinking of my 2015 goals. What are your guys plans for the new year?


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 8, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I got and used my Sephora $25 bonus today. I bought a large Philosophy Amazing Grace body wash and a Drybar shower cap. Nothing very exciting, but both will be used.
> 
> I really think my beauty buying has run its course. I don't even bother with the Scoop threads; I don't need anything.
> 
> ...


  My main 2015 goal is similar to Audrey's, I turn 30 in 2105 and I would like to get back to the size I was 4 years ago, so I am planning on diverting my money away from cosmetics and towards fitness classes and personal training in order to get back into a good fitness routine.

  In terms of make up/cosmetic plans, I want to buy as little as possible, I am still downsizing my stash and I am really enjoying using things up, I want to get rid of all my mascara back ups in 2015 so that I just have one in use! I also want to be better at choosing what to purchase and not getting caught up in the hype particularly around xmas.

  My habits recently have resulted in a lot of mini lip products joining my stash, I like that I can finish them, try a formula in a couple of colours etc, but at the moment i don't need any more lip products!!!

  I have however been good this week and finally sold my 2015 holiday tarte blush palette, narsissit eyeshadow palette and nars guy bourdin one night stand palette on ebay. All of them were BNIB and untouched, if I wasn't deperate to use them when I purchased them then I shouldn't keep them! I have enough eyeshadows and blushes and I won't miss them, I now have a better bank balance, I have moved the cash into a seperate savings account towards a new camera lens I would like next year and hopefully they are in homes that will love them!

  Therefore my goals for 2015 will be to use up as many lip products as possible and no buy as far as possible.The no buy isn't set in stone but I think something has to be really unique next year for it to join my stash, I want to go on holiday again next year so I think the funds could be put into better use, as a result if I want to buy something I am making myself put twice the items cost in a savings account, hopefully this will stop any crazy impulse purchases!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 8, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> My main 2015 goal is similar to Audrey's, I turn 30 in 2105 and I would like to get back to the size I was 4 years ago, so I am planning on diverting my money away from cosmetics and towards fitness classes and personal training in order to get back into a good fitness routine.
> 
> In terms of make up/cosmetic plans, I want to buy as little as possible, I am still downsizing my stash and I am really enjoying using things up, I want to get rid of all my mascara back ups in 2015 so that I just have one in use! I also want to be better at choosing what to purchase and not getting caught up in the hype particularly around xmas.
> 
> ...


  My goal is also the same!  I'd like to start running, which is something I've never done partially because I didn't have motivation and partially because I lack confidence due to my cerebral palsy (I have a slightly funky gait).  I just need to buy a couple pairs of suitable winter leggings and a couple hoodies and start.  I figure if I start small it should be okay.

  I also want to build muscle in addition to losing 15 pounds by my birthday in June.  There should be a Specktra workout/weight loss thread!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My goal is also the same!  I'd like to start running, which is something I've never done partially because I didn't have motivation and partially because I lack confidence due to my cerebral palsy (I have a slightly funky gait).  I just need to buy a couple pairs of suitable winter leggings and a couple hoodies and start.  I figure if I start small it should be okay.
> 
> I also want to build muscle in addition to losing 15 pounds by my birthday in June.  There should be a Specktra workout/weight loss thread!


   I set one up a few weeks ago...

  http://www.specktra.net/t/190101/low-buy-fitness-thread-for-2014-2015

  we are not very active yet, but hoping with new year we will get better, you are more than welcome to join us!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's my November update/summary:

  Sephora VIB sale: 2 eyeshadow palettes + 1 lip sampler set.. not bad!

  Nordstrom: 4 MAC Lightful skincare products... loving these!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  CCO: 4 non-makeup items + 6 makeup items... mostly essentials. 

  I skipped all the MAC collections that launched in November (Kinky Boots, Prabal Gurung, Smokey Black Friday, etc.), and I'm probably gonna skip everything else (MAC) in December too. (We'll see!)

  I haven't really done much purging in November as I focused mostly on using up products (and I'm getting there)... but I plan to do a big purge before the year ends.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm trying to set goals for 2015 that aren't too precise. In a nutshell, I want to avoid buying useless things/things I don't totally love. I want to be very self reflective when it comes to shopping, especially LE stuff. I want to define my personal style and habits even more so I'll only buy makeup/clothes that reflect my personality and my taste (in contrast to being influenced by "trends" too much. I love fashion and I'm always excited for pics from fashion week etc., but everybody's got a certain style concept that goes beyond trends). Doing so, I think I'll automatically save money so I can finally book a nice holiday trip. Plus, I plan to sell stuff at the flea market that takes place in May (also books/DVDs/home decorations/...).

  Last weekend, I went to the CCO (not makeup related, a whole little village of shops) and I only got a warm coat (I really needed a new one) and a skirt (a warm one for fall/winter). And a lot of chocolate, lol, but most of it is for christmas/gifts. I tried a lot of clothes on but I wasn't 100% satisfied with those items so I put them back in spite of the special price. I really enjoyed looking at stuff and dismissing items. I've learnt that a shopping spree does not need to include buying things. Formerly, I always was in a rather bad mood when I went shopping but didn't find anything nice.
  I also went to Mac to b2m for the lippie I've "deserved" because of my doctor's appointment last week. Although I planned to get See Sheer, I did not pick it since it's too orange to suit me well. Instead, I got Angel which has been on my list for a long time and which is both flattering and suitable for everyday use.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 8, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I set one up a few weeks ago...
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/190101/low-buy-fitness-thread-for-2014-2015
> 
> we are not very active yet, but hoping with new year we will get better, you are more than welcome to join us!


Thanks for linking this! When I first became very depressed, I stopped eating and lost about twenty pounds. It felt nice to be lighter, but that's not the way I wanted to lose it. Now I've gone in the opposite direction and stopped caring about what I eat so I've put half of the weight back on. Hopefully that thread will help! Thanks!


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 8, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Last weekend, I went to the CCO (not makeup related, a whole little village of shops) and I only got a warm coat (I really needed a new one) and a skirt (a warm one for fall/winter). And a lot of chocolate, lol, but most of it is for christmas/gifts. I tried a lot of clothes on but I wasn't 100% satisfied with those items so I put them back in spite of the special price. I really enjoyed looking at stuff and dismissing items. I've learnt that a shopping spree does not need to include buying things. Formerly, I always was in a rather bad mood when I went shopping but didn't find anything nice. I also went to Mac to b2m for the lippie I've "deserved" because of my doctor's appointment last week. Although I planned to get See Sheer, I did not pick it since it's too orange to suit me well. Instead, I got Angel which has been on my list for a long time and which is both flattering and suitable for everyday use.


  Oops, I've noticed that the term CCO doesn't really fit since those shops were selling clothes. In German, those shops are called outlet center, but I thought this was kinda fake English  well I think one can understand what I wanted to say, lol.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 8, 2014)

There are collectors and enthusiasts of all manner of things all over the world. Make up is one of those things people become enthusiastic about. It doesn't make it a disorder or make up lovers addicts. Carry on enjoying yourself ladies (and gents) ...


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 8, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My goal is also the same!  I'd like to start running, which is something I've never done partially because I didn't have motivation and partially because I lack confidence due to my cerebral palsy (I have a slightly funky gait).  I just need to buy a couple pairs of suitable winter leggings and a couple hoodies and start.  I figure if I start small it should be okay.
> 
> I also want to build muscle in addition to losing 15 pounds by my birthday in June.  There should be a Specktra workout/weight loss thread!


  Apple Cider Vinegar in water!

  Try it!

  I found out I was prediabetic 5 months ago and changed my eating habits immediately. I have little indulgences and a ''fat'' day but ACV in combination with cutting carbs, soda, juice and dairy milk with dancing and walking really helped me, I was 160 before, I'm 135 now and a size 25 in jeans, OMG, I have cerebral palsy too! I was diagnosed at 5. If you need help being motivated  feel free to message me whenever. How I walk used to bother me more when I was litte. I really wanted to be ''normal'' I was like this all the way till I started junior college but you can't let your illnesses or disibilites define you as a person because you're so much more than that. Makeup is something I recently got into like 5  years ago. Skincare too  but Specktra really is te reason I have all the lipsticks I do. I officially looove this forum. I went from owning like, 4 lipsticks or occasionally buying makeup to stalking MAC launches and having a lipstick holder. lmao
  You can totally meet your goals. used to walk on my toes till I got pushed off a slide when I was about 10 and broke my knee, I still walk frunny but one of my legs is straighter than the other.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 8, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Anaphora said:
> 
> 
> > My goal is also the same!  I'd like to start running, which is something I've never done partially because I didn't have motivation and partially because I lack confidence due to my cerebral palsy (I have a slightly funky gait).  I just need to buy a couple pairs of suitable winter leggings and a couple hoodies and start.  I figure if I start small it should be okay.  I also want to build muscle in addition to losing 15 pounds by my birthday in June.  There should be a Specktra workout/weight loss thread!
> ...


  I love the idea of a fitness thread!  I'll join.  I've been pretty good about exercise until last year.  I couldn't bend my knee much and it hurt to walk.  But that's been temporarily fixed so I'm ready to get back in shape!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 9, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar in water!
> 
> Try it!
> 
> ...


  Yay, will be lovely to have you join us too!


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello again.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 11, 2014)

It feels good when exams are over, doesn't it. I got one more week until I get a break from uni/work (quite a lot of things to do, for example my thesis, but at least I won't have a schedule or appointments). This week I bought a lot of gifts so I was able to reduce stress by shopping without a bad conscience, lol.
  Concerning your gift card, I must admit that I spent the one (H&M) that I had gotten about a month ago and I had been so proud that I didn't use it back then...well now it's gone. The local H&M has a massive sale right now and I'm always a sucker for the cute dresses they sell, so I bought two dresses and a skirt, each 50% off. The problem is, the fabric's too thin for the weather we got at the moment. So I guess I'll habe to wait until spring to wear them, maybe I can pair them with some knitwear (although they were released as part of the current collection, they're rather like spring fashion). Well that purchase wasn't really necessary, but at least the clothes were on sale (had to pay only 24 Euros for all three items, so I didn't spend a massive sum) and gift cards are meant to be used for a little splurge and fun things, aren't they 
  On Monday, I went b2m to get Angel, as I already mentioned, and I totally LOVE this lipstick. I've been wearing it without a break for the last 4 days (that's a long time for me) and this made me realize that ALL lipsticks I own should be like it: great in texture, flattering and nice for everyday use. I don't want to enable anybody to buy it, I simply wanna express that I haven't been this satisfied about a makeup product for a very long time.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 11, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> It feels good when exams are over, doesn't it. I got one more week until I get a break from uni/work (quite a lot of things to do, for example my thesis, but at least I won't have a schedule or appointments). This week I bought a lot of gifts so I was able to reduce stress by shopping without a bad conscience, lol. Concerning your gift card, I must admit that I spent the one (H&M) that I had gotten about a month ago and I had been so proud that I didn't use it back then...well now it's gone. The local H&M has a massive sale right now and I'm always a sucker for the cute dresses they sell, so I bought two dresses and a skirt, each 50% off. The problem is, the fabric's too thin for the weather we got at the moment. So I guess I'll habe to wait until spring to wear them, maybe I can pair them with some knitwear (although they were released as part of the current collection, they're rather like spring fashion). Well that purchase wasn't really necessary, but at least the clothes were on sale (had to pay only 24 Euros for all three items, so I didn't spend a massive sum) and gift cards are meant to be used for a little splurge and fun things, aren't they  On Monday, I went b2m to get Angel, as I already mentioned, and I totally LOVE this lipstick. I've been wearing it without a break for the last 4 days (that's a long time for me) and this made me realize that ALL lipsticks I own should be like it: great in texture, flattering and nice for everyday use. I don't want to enable anybody to buy it, I simply wanna express that I haven't been this satisfied about a makeup product for a very long time.


  Yes it feels soooo good. First time in months that I haven't been stressed. Good luck on everything you have left to do!   I feel the same about gift cards and I just felt like treating myself.  Glad that you're really loving Angel! I had it a few years ago and it wasn't quite the right color for me - I love Creme Cup though which is funny because they're pretty similar. I'm really enjoying my Bite things I got too.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 11, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Well done, using things up is more satisfying to me than purging, i feel like I got the money's worth, i am definitely prefering my small stash even if there is still a long way to go!
> 
> 
> Well done, sometimes its hard when what you planned for doesn't suit you but at least you recognised it and adapted rather than b2m for something that won't work....GOOD WORK!
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm going to continue my same goals in 2015 because I'm not where I want to be just yet.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 12, 2014)

I strayed far from low-buy this year(very very far) but will be back on track in 2015. I have already started getting rid of my HUGE assortment of indie pigments, I started selling them and whatever is leftover(minus the few I use, like and will keep) I plan on donating to a women's shelter.

  I did manage to save money this year, but with what I spent, I could easily save twice as much next year.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I strayed far from low-buy this year(very very far) but will be back on track in 2015. I have already started getting rid of my HUGE assortment of indie pigments, I started selling them and whatever is leftover(minus the few I use, like and will keep) I plan on donating to a women's shelter.  I did manage to save money this year, but with what I spent, I could easily save twice as much next year.


  Good plan!    





Ajigglin said:


> I'm going to continue my same goals in 2015 because *I'm not where I want to be just yet*.


   Me, either.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh, I'd have to say I went off it completely for a couple of months!  I got rid of a lot of old things I was keeping for no good reason but my MAC stuff, like the lip glasses I wouldn't give away because I don’t feel it's sanitary at all are harder to part with for some sentimental reason :/  I did enjoy makeup these past few months, I just did it at the expense of my low-buy.  I got some great stuff and the great majority worked well for me so hopefully the *"need"* will be lower in 2015.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 12, 2014)

Finally got my brushes washed. I think the last time I did an eyeshadow look was Halloween? Yikes. Going to play with my N2Basics tomorrow. I also just saw the preview for the NARS dual intensity palette.. and ugh I kind of want it. I wish Dione was in it instead of Himalaya.. I seem to have a knack for picking singles of things that end up in palettes later. But I also still want the Hourglass palette. 3 eyeshadow palettes in 2 months though? I don't know about that.


----------



## kait0 (Dec 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Finally got my brushes washed. I think the last time I did an eyeshadow look was Halloween? Yikes. Going to play with my N2Basics tomorrow. I also just saw the preview for the NARS dual intensity palette.. and ugh I kind of want it. I wish Dione was in it instead of Himalaya.. I seem to have a knack for picking singles of things that end up in palettes later. But I also still want the Hourglass palette. 3 eyeshadow palettes in 2 months though? I don't know about that.


Well I'm under the impression the HG will be perm, so you could put that off! The nars once will end up being pretty pricey for Canadians thought, i think it's 79 American dollars so it could be $85-90 here!


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 12, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Well I'm under the impression the HG will be perm, so you could put that off! The nars once will end up being pretty pricey for Canadians thought, i think it's 79 American dollars so it could be $85-90 here!


  Oh nice! I thought the HG ones were LE but it would be great if they were perm. And you're right, I assume the NARS palette will be pretty pricey. At least I have a few weeks to mull it over so it won't be an impulse buy. I was planning on getting one of the HG ones for my birthday but we'll see.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, I'd have to say I went off it completely for a couple of months!  I got rid of a lot of old things I was keeping for no good reason but my MAC stuff, like the lip glasses I wouldn't give away because I don’t feel it's sanitary at all are harder to part with for some sentimental reason :/  I did enjoy makeup these past few months, I just did it at the expense of my low-buy.  I got some great stuff and the great majority worked well for me so hopefully the *"need"* will be lower in 2015.


  Is it the colours of the lipglasses? Were they in special packaging? Do you think you can zero in on a more precise reason why you're keeping them?  You can bounce back! :cheer: ompom:


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 13, 2014)

And now for my own end-of-year Low Buy assessment.  *Categories That Had Limitations of Some Kind* 

 Eyeshadow palettes - I went from five to two! And aside from an earlier lemming for the NARSissist palette from near the beginning of the year, I've not wanted to add any more. And I haven't.  
 Mascara - I had four or five in rotation near the start of the year. I'm down to two now that I really enjoy, and I think that's a good rotation for me.  
 Eye Liner - I got rid of only one eyeliner. I still need to use my existing ones more.  
 Lipstick - Quite a few went out, and one came in to fill in a gap.  
 Lipgloss - Now here's a part of my stash that went _way_ down in quantity. I don't remember how many I started with (close to a dozen, I think); I'm now down to five! I think that's okay. And I've not added any.  
 Foundation/CC Cream/Tinted Moisturizer - I had a tinted moisturizer fail earlier in the year when trying to fill the gap for a lighter coverage product, then got a CC cream that I ended up prefering, and I added a white foundation for mixing. Also had to toss a foundation because ickiness. I'm at three colour base products right now, plus the white for mixing when needed.  
 Concealer - Added one, got rid of it, then bought two of the same kind (one for mixing).  
 Lipliner - No new ones have come in this year. I did notice one gap that I'll fill eventually.  
 Single Eyeshadows - I got rid of three and bought six -- all unique to my stash.  
 Blushes - Bought only two, both unique to my stash.  
 Brushes - Bought only one this year. 
 *Unaddressed Categories in 2014* 

 Bronzer - Bought one.  
 Brow Products - Bought a brow pencil that had to be tossed because broken (dear MAC, please let your brow pencils twist both ways!). Will be looking for something new in 2015 -- either new pencil or brow powder. Similar with brow gel. (Maybelline Great Lash in Clear was okay; I'm not a huge fan of Sonia Kashuk's.)  
 Highlighter/Luminizer - The one I had I wasn't in love with, so I ditched it. There are a few I've been looking at for a while.  
 Setting or Finishing Powders - None added this year.  
 Foundation Primer - I've been using my little sample of POREfessional, and it's not bad, but I'm not over the moon with it. (I'd reintroduce LM Oil-Free but same thing. Not 100% happy with it.)  
 Eyeshadow Primer - Love my NARS one, will be repurchasing next year.  
 Pigments - I didn't buy any more. There are a couple that I have that could still do with some more love, though.  
 Cream Eyeshadows/Paint Pots - I tossed one, am down to three now. I miss the colour of the one I got rid of but not the formula (Maybelline Tough as Taupe). 
  * * *  And now for 2015...  *Where To Stop (No Buy)* 

 Pre-Made Eyeshadow Palettes - Don't want or need any more.  
 Bronzers - Need to work through the two I have, not to mention I've got one blush that practically _is_ a bronzer on me!  
 Concealer - I'm okay with the ones I have at the moment.  
 Eye Liners - The ones I have need to be used more.  
 Blushes - Going to focus on the ones I have.  
 Setting and Finishing Powders - Don't need either/or right now. 
 *Where To Slow Down (Proceed with Caution)* 

 Single Eyeshadows - Although I added several shades to my stash this past year, I did notice a gap (this includes within pre-made palettes): matte transition(ish) shades. Even with my eye shape I think I can do with some. So I'd like to focus primarily on those sorts of colours. That said, I won't smack myself (much) if I buy a shade I'm lemming. And I'd like to complete the eyeshadow side of my MAC palette; I have five spots remaining. (I'm still wanting to separate it, and the blush side, into two singles.)  
 Lipliner - I spotted a gap here, too (I don't have a true purple lipliner). I can fill that.  
 Brow Products  
 Eyeshadow Primer - Replace/repurchase my NARS primer.  
 Lipgloss - If I run out of a colour I have, or if it goes bad, I can replace it. But I don't think I'll be adding any more.  
 Mascara - Two is a good number for me, and the ones I have are loves. Just repurchase when the time comes.  
 Cream Eyeshadows/Paint Pots - I'm looking at Tailor Grey to round out this part of my stash.  
 Lipstick - There are some shades I need to use a bit more (namely my reds!), and I still want to come up with additional lipliner/lipstick combos. I still want a few NARS Audacious lippies, but I'm not in much of a hurry to buy them. 
 *Points of Focus* 

 Pigments - Use the ones I have even more. I likely won't add to the number I have, but I'm not going to restrict myself from buying more, either.  
 Highlighter/Luminizer - I've got two (one liquid, one powder) I've been looking at.  
 Foundation Primer - There is one I have my eye on: Hourglass Veil Mineral. I'll get the little one to try out and see if I like it. Then I'll go from there.  
 Foundation - I'll likely be in the market for at least one new one next year. My CC cream has got to be nearing its end; my NARS one is aging; and the less said about my Maybelline, the better. I've got a few that I'm looking at, and at least one in particular that my radar is on.  
 Brushes - There is at least one gap I want to fill. Otherwise it's to look for better shapes to serve various purposes, or to supplement existing brushes, so I have a collection I love. 
 *Miscellaneous* 

 False Lashes - I don't wear them much, but they're something I'd like to delve into/play with a little bit more.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 13, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> And now for my own end-of-year Low Buy assessment.  *Categories That Had Limitations of Some Kind*
> 
> Eyeshadow palettes - I went from five to two! And aside from an earlier lemming for the NARSissist palette from near the beginning of the year, I've not wanted to add any more. And I haven't.
> Mascara - I had four or five in rotation near the start of the year. I'm down to two now that I really enjoy, and I think that's a good rotation for me.
> ...


  Wow!  Very thorough and well thought out.  You've inspired me to think about my past year, Shelly.  It sounds like you're doing great.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 13, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I strayed far from low-buy this year(very very far) but will be back on track in 2015. I have already started getting rid of my HUGE assortment of indie pigments, I started selling them and whatever is leftover(minus the few I use, like and will keep) I plan on donating to a women's shelter.  I did manage to save money this year, but with what I spent, I could easily save twice as much next year.


  I love the idea of donating to a woman's shelter.  I'm going to remember that.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Is it the colours of the lipglasses? Were they in special packaging? Do you think you can zero in on a more precise reason why you're keeping them?  You can bounce back! :cheer: ompom:


  Well, thank you for saying so!  I might tell myself that I'll want to use Lust or Lychee Luxe or something one day but I think it's just sentimental, because they're MAC, and the first non-drugstore makeup I bought after I started working and taking care of myself.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm currently drinking an Ice Capp (gawd, I missed Timmy's! and Ice Capps along with Starbucks, Smoke's Poutinerie, and brie cheese are my kryptonite. I'm interested in joining a Fitness Thread but I know each page would feature a True Confession from yours truly. I diegress...) and catching up on everything! Well done ladies and gents!

  Even with Heirloom Artifacts or whatever it was called in full at CdG Duty Free, I managed to buy very little makeup on vacation. Chanel VA, Lancome Erika F. (I justified it because you can't get Erika F. here AFAIK), a Clarins Lip Perfecter set (I gave the pink one to my mom; kept the nude for myself); a couple of Bourjois things, Nivea Bb cream, and some Miss Den stuff in the grocery stores in Mauritius. BUT I did have a big haul at Murale RIGHT before I went and then bought some things with the VIB coupon (LM Secret Camouflage & LoveMarc lipstick in Role Play). 

  But... I bought three handbags for myself just in duty free - so I swapped one addiction for another. But two of the three would've been impossible to find here; one of those two would've been at a huge markup on say, eBay and then... the last ended up being 1/2 the price it would've been at home. But my CC is still smokin'. 

  I'm really going to concentrate on not buying anymore makeup until the Spring - I want to purchase an investment piece for myself, and it makes me sick that all the money I spent on makeup could've gone towards my RRSP or something. 

  I hope everyone is doing well. I think the Holidays can be a real trigger - it's hard to shop for other people and not take note of all the sales that are going on.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 14, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> *Miscellaneous*
> 
> False Lashes - I don't wear them much, but they're something I'd like to delve into/play with a little bit more.


  I don't know if this could be a trigger, or what brands you're interested in, but in the last 3-6 months I've been finding lots of Ardell lashes at my local dollar store. I know Ardell in the grand scheme of things aren't priced as high as like, Esquido lashes but $1 is better than $5 or $6 CDN.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 14, 2014)

@shellygrrl Taylor Grey is love! It is one of my go to shades for a lazy day. Put some ochre paint pot on the arch of your eye and some Taylor grey, Camel coat or Stormy pink and you are ready to go!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2014)

FOTD... * mix of Maybelline Fit Me - #110 + MAC Face & Body - White * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * Rimmel Stay Matte Powder - Transparent * MAC Eyeshadows - Brun and a tiny bit of Copperplate through the brows * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette - Foxy as a base, Tease as a transitionish shade (didn't quite work out), Busted in the outer and inner corners & through crease, YDK in the center of lid * Marc Jacobs O!Mega Lash Mascara - Blacquer * NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy * NYX Round Lipstick - Thalia


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar in water!
> 
> Try it!
> 
> ...


  Hey hun, how do you do the whole Apple cider vinegar water thing..? I would really like to try this. Do you just add a few drops into ur water intake per day or is it more like a cleasing routine..? 
  I am also prediabetic so I've been trying to change my eating habits and fitness routine but it was a little harder b4 when I wasn't able to exercise for a bit but now that I can really want to boost up what Ive been doing to help reach my goals. Is this just for dieting or was this to help with the diaebetic thing..?


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't believe it's December already! Time for an end of the year update.

  I'll start with my inventory:


*Item**2013**2014 (Ideal)*eyeshadow3143 (50)lipstick13 			18 (10)
lipgloss38 + 7 mini = 15 (5)blush105 + 3 mini = 8 (5)eyeliner43 (5)lipliner13 (5)powder44 (1)
 
  I only listed the areas I want to work on next year since I've mostly cut down to one of each for everything else. For eyeshadow, 50 is the upper limit I set for myself and includes individual shades in palettes - I don't wear eyeshadow too often so that should work for me. Lipsticks and glosses are the main areas I need some work in. I've been using things up slowly, it just takes some time and it kind of feels like you're going backwards when you're still purchasing. This is something I need to really focus on next year. I ended up with way more glosses than I should have. I have two blushes in mind that I want to use up next year so I'll be working on those. Same with powders, a couple are almost finished. Eyeliner and lipliner I'm allowing myself a little room to grow.

  My plan is to implement a 1 in 2 out rule for new purchases if they're in a category that's already full. I can either use them up or pass them on, but I still want to be mindful rather than having a constant rotation of products coming in and out. That was probably my biggest problem this year, I had no trouble keeping my stash down in size but I tended to purchase and then get rid of other things I like less. I feel like I have some real quality pieces now so my goal is to stop getting distracted by the "new and improved" and focus on the "sitting in my drawer unused."

  Looking at my list of all of my purchases for the year it's clear that May-June are my worst months. I'm thinking boredom combined with the release of stress from the academic year. January and July were No Buy months but February is my birthday month so that was on the higher end. I did really well with an item limit during August-November so I'm going to have to re-instate that for next year as well and stick to it year-round. Something that helped this year was directing my energy from shopping to something more productive. For me that was my fitness classes, and I'm looking forward to starting those again in January. 

  Some things I need to keep in mind for 2015:
  1. Makeup is not a collectible and will eventually expire.
  2. I almost always wear neutral, minimal makeup.
  3. I'm lazy. See #2.
  4. I don't want to hoard. I want to use.
  5. I can spend $ and time better by focusing on other things.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 16, 2014)

Great inventories and resolutions!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although I've already written down some resolutions here, I might want to make more precise ones. This weekend, I'll finally have enough time to make an inventory list, too.
  I've splurged in a non-makeup related way and finally got the expensive handbag I've been wanting for so long. Totally love it! It was on sale so I almost saved 50% (it was 150 euros, now 80 Euros...totally worth the wait). Being someone who's always bought those fake leather bags at H&M and similar stores, I've never owned such an expensive bag before and it feels sooo luxurious (I know, this is not even a designer brand and cheap in comparison to other brands...but you know what I mean I guess). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For 80 Euros, I could have bought 4 lipsticks that might be ignored most of the time, sitting next to their neglected almost-twins in my makeup drawer and expiring, so I guess I've set my priorities right.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 16, 2014)

Part II of my plans for next year:

Makeup I Want To Use Up In 2015

*Powders*
  MAC MSFN x 2 - one is almost finished so I want to get through that and my backup
  Hourglass Ethereal or Hourglass Diffused - would like to finish one additional powder so either of these
*Blushes*
  Chanel blush - expires at the end of 2015
  Hourglass blush - I have the palette with this in it so I want to use up my full size
*Eyeshadow*
  MAC x 4 - I think I might pick a quad of neutral shadows and do a challenge to finish them
*Lipstick*
  MAC x 8 - I want to focus on finishing two lipsticks every 3 months.. this will probably be the biggest challenge but I have a few that are close to used up and I also have a couple older ones that I might downsize at the end of the year if I don't end up using them
*Lipgloss *
  7 minis + 4 full size - I think I can do this.. I've finished about 10 minis and 1 full size in the past 6 months
*Eyeliner*
  MUFE 24L + Marc Jacobs mini

  If I get through all of that I should be well positioned to be at my ideal inventory size either at the end of next year or shortly after. I'm going to keep track of everything I finish and see what I can accomplish in a year.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 16, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Great inventories and resolutions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I totally agree about priorities. Glad you're enjoying your new handbag! One of mine is pretty worn out after 5+ years of constant use (I only have 2) but I think I may be getting a new one for Christmas so I haven't replaced it yet. I used to buy the fake cheap ones too but something always broke or ripped on them within a few weeks. I don't like most designer brands but there's one designer in Canada called Matt and Nat that I love so whenever I need to replace a bag I always check there first now. They range from $100-150 so they're quality but much more affordable than the high end luxury designer brands. I splurged recently on 8 5ml perfume oils now that I've finished all of the samples I liked of the ones I got in September. The process of buying sample sizes and wearing them for a couple of months before deciding to buy the full sizes was really great for me.. by the time I got them I was so excited and they were all ones I loved. So different than buying makeup. I was also able to give away all of the ones that didn't work for me to friends.

  I've shifted my process for shopping for clothing recently as well, largely due to Project 333 I think. I've really enjoyed doing that the past couple of months. Now when I purchase something I don't think about the individual pieces, I think about how they fit in my wardrobe. My new rule is that I have to be able to think of 3 different outfits I could make with it or I don't get it. Occasionally I'll buy a piece that I might need to buy something else to make it work, but I'm okay with that as long as it's not often. For example, I just purchased some burgundy jeans and most of my tops are colored as well so I'll have to get a couple more neutral shirts to go with them. That kind of benefits my whole closet though since I can make sure the shirts will match my other bottoms too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I don't know if this could be a trigger, or what brands you're interested in, but in the last 3-6 months I've been finding lots of Ardell lashes at my local dollar store. I know Ardell in the grand scheme of things aren't priced as high as like, Esquido lashes but $1 is better than $5 or $6 CDN.


  Not a trigger for me.   I've used Ardell before (I have a pair of 301s and recently tossed a pair of Demures), as well as Andrea (practically the same thing as Ardell). I've done some looking around online and found a few pairs I like; it's just a matter of ordering them.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've shifted my process for shopping for clothing recently as well, largely due to Project 333 I think. I've really enjoyed doing that the past couple of months. Now when I purchase something I don't think about the individual pieces, I think about how they fit in my wardrobe. *My new rule is that I have to be able to think of 3 different outfits I could make with it or I don't get it. *Occasionally I'll buy a piece that I might need to buy something else to make it work, but I'm okay with that as long as it's not often. For example, I just purchased some burgundy jeans and most of my tops are colored as well so I'll have to get a couple more neutral shirts to go with them. That kind of benefits my whole closet though since I can make sure the shirts will match my other bottoms too.


  I loooove this idea. I am guilty of buying clothes because they are beautiful and then I realize I can only wear it with that skirt or those trousers *facepalm*


----------



## tirurit (Dec 17, 2014)

I thought that I was doing not bad but recently I was confronted with reality: I am doing better but I could be doing MUCH better!

  I don't buy online that much, so most of my purchases are made in store. I tend to favour cash instead of using the card so basically I have no purchase history and no bank statement over which to flag myself. But that has changed.

  Recently I started a blog (I am buying the make up so why not share?) and holy shit, I have been writing drafts and planning future posts and I realized how many "essential" "isn't it so pretty?" things I end with. I have cut down MAC LE collections, but other brands seem to still find its way home :x

  So for me, writing about the make up has been what has forced me to open my eyes to certain behaviour


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 17, 2014)

HOLA LADIES!

  I am going to go through and read your posts over the next few days - I haven't been on in a few months, so I have a lot to catch up on!

  I've been thinking of you lots, even though I haven't been online with you.  You all inspire me, even from far away. 

  Things have been going okay over here.  I am doing better with not shopping for makeup, but unfortunately I'm still shopping for other things a lot.  I love candles, books, jewellery...the list goes on.  I went to Seattle this past weekend and went to CCO, but didn't buy anything!  And I only bought two eyeshadows and an eyeliner at Nordstrom's Rack  So I'll call that a victory!  Nordstrom's Rack is insane!  I can't get enough! ahhhh! 

  I love reading your revised visions for 2015 as 2014 draws for a close.  For me personally, this year has been enlightening and I've really reflected on many, many issues and things going on in my life.  I know 2015 will be a continuation of that.  I really admire those of you who blogged on here regularly and kept us in the loop.  I need to stay in this chat because it's good for me and benefits me in so many areas of my life, not just shopping.  

  Fortunately, The Year of Know starts Jan 2015 so we are gearing up for that over here.  That's my life experiment in buying less, living more, and acquiring new skills.  It honestly couldn't come soon enough but I'm going to focus on being in the moment this holiday season with my loved ones.  

  I truly hope you ladies and gents are doing well, feeling positive and uplifted, and buying less (buying 'better' I should say!). 

  I'll be back soon Ladiezzzz!  Hope you're in the Festive spirit!  Love to you all!


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 17, 2014)

I also forgot to mention that although products came in this year (more than my 30 allotment - I will count tonight and post my findings), I got rid of a lot of things (giving away especially! but also throwing out!). 

  This is a huge victory for me personally, as years before I would avoid throwing things out that needed to go 'just in case' I needed it, etc.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 17, 2014)

:wave: GV!  Went downstate today, which included a small spot of shopping. I mainly bought clothes; only a couple of makeup-related bits came home with me: a beautyblender dupe from Kohl's (at 40% off, no less!), and Anastasia Brow Powder Duo in Ash Brown from Ulta. (While there I did a spot of swatching for future reference.)  Very simple FOTD... * It Cosmetics YSBB CC Cream - Fair * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * MAC Eyeshadow - Smut (brows) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla * BareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * lip balm


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello @shellygrrl!  How've you been lady!? 

  I love my beautyblender thingy, it's amazing.  Does such a great job!   And I've heard great things about Anatasia's brow powder - do let us know your thoughts on it!  

  xo


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello all,

  I've had no trouble at all not buying makeup; I'm not even tempted because I have more than enough and I did so much purging this year that I'm mostly down to items I really enjoy. I know I'll get a couple of the Spring Guerlain items, but I have enough Shoppers points that I won't have to pay for them. Apart from that, I'm not even monitoring what's coming out.

  I did spend a tidy sum on new running shoes and fitness gear (particularly winter run items that I had none of), but quite a few of them are Christmas/birthday gifts and I'm fine with what I spent. Unlike makeup, these are items I can use until they're worn out; they don't expire. I've registered for a 5k Resolution Run on New Year's Eve; I'm doing it with my daughters. 

  I probably won't be around a lot in the coming year; I'm finished my cycle, I think. I went through something similar in my late teens/early 20s where I bought a lot of makeup (not as much as I have now, but a lot given my young income) and then spent a decade getting through a lot of the powder items. Given that I use clean brushes, I don't get rid of blush/eyeshadows after 2 years. I think I'm there again.

  We're planning a big family trip to Australia for next summer and I'd rather divert discretionary spending to that than to makeup at this point. I have all the stuff I need; I'm more interested in creating memories with my family. Two of my children are in university and will likely be on their own in under five years. I want to enjoy some concentrated family time with them before they strike out on their own paths; it's harder to spend a chunk of time together after that's happened.

  Hope everyone is happy and healthy and that you have a wonderful Christmas and New Year!


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 18, 2014)

I have my team Christmas Dinner today, but I had some banked time off so I took off from work so I'm just going to the dinner. However, I feel like posting my (planned) FOTN: 

  Bioderma Sensibio AR cream (I finished my last tube yesterday!) & Maybelline Baby Skin on my nose for primers 
  Armani Master Corrector No. 1 under eyes 
  Tom Ford Traceless Liquid foundation
  Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage concealer 
  LORAC Behind the Scenes eye primer - I got a sample of this from my PRO palette and I'm trying to use it
  MAC Bare Study paint pot as a base 
  Stila In the Light palette: Buff on browbone, Bliss in crease/to blend, Kitten on lid, Gilded Gold in outer corners 
  INGLOT #77 Gel liner winged 
  YSL Touche Eclat under eyes (trying to finish this up!) with ELF Tone Correcting Powder in Cool to set that 
  Bourjois Bronzing Primer and Benefit Hoola to deepen 
  Tom Ford Frantic Pink blush
  Hourglass Diffused Light Ambient Powder 
  Benefit Brow-Zings! in 01 Light 
  Too Faced Better than Sex mascara
  MAC lipstick in Lovelorn


----------



## lyseD (Dec 18, 2014)

So my low buy did not go too well in 2014. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm thinking of buying fewer make up products in 2015 and instead getting some new brushes. Maybe one brush a month.

  Suggestions about where to start?

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 18, 2014)

lyseD said:


> So my low buy did not go too well in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Be warned that I have been flailing for two days now, but I just received my wayne goss collection brushes and I just bought the laura mercier holiday brushes (unlike mac, they are all as good as regular ones) and I am completely in love. Right now I feel like I don't need any other brushes at all LOL

  So my advice, after having acumulated many mid-price and low-price brushes is to go for the ones with good quality and save yourself some money!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 18, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> Hello @shellygrrl !  How've you been lady!?   I love my beautyblender thingy, it's amazing.  Does such a great job!   And I've heard great things about Anatasia's brow powder - do let us know your thoughts on it!    xo


  I've been well, thanks! :kiss:  Weird thing is, the beautyblender (original/brand-name one) was on my list for next year. But when I saw the dupe in Kohl's, and that it was on sale (usually $6, down to $3.90), I didn't think I could go wrong, so I snagged it. Win-win, IMO.  I'll take photos and post swatches of the brow duo in the Anastasia thread when I get the chance. The one I got was Ash Brown, which is pretty new, I think. I didn't find any swatches online, so it'll be good for others who are curious.  :bouquet:  





lyseD said:


> So my low buy did not go too well in 2014. :shrugs:   I'm thinking of buying fewer make up products in 2015 and instead getting some new brushes. Maybe one brush a month.  Suggestions about where to start?  Thanks for your help.


  I'm focusing a bit on brushes next year, myself. Here's what I've done...  I took an inventory of my current brush collection and wrote down what I like or dislike about each, plus how I use it. Then I noted if I want to keep it, whether or not I want to back it up (if I really like it), and/or if I want to replace it or find another use for it.  From there I did the online version of window shopping: I looked around various websites -- mainly ones of brands (or that sell brands) I use and like already, as well as brands I want to try out -- to find shapes I want, be it shapes that I don't have to fill gaps, or even shapes I do have but may want in another size. Or shapes and densities that I think may serve a particular need or want better than what I already own.  Also: I watched brush reviews on Youtube, centred on those brands that I want to look into (in my case, Hakuhodo, Chikuhodo, and Rae Morris). The more in-depth, the better, IMO. Since my only buying option is online, this sort of thing is an immense help. In-depth, written brush reviews on blogs have also been useful to me.  (Also useful: the Brush Temple at sweetmakeuptemptations.com; Sonia's got a massive collection of makeup brushes with reviews and comparisons.)


----------



## lyseD (Dec 18, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help.
> ...


Thanks. Some really great ideas to find the right brushes.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 18, 2014)

I received my two outstanding orders from November in the mail today so I did my final downsizing of the year! I got rid of dupes, items expiring at the end of the year, and anything I haven't used in the past 6 months or don't plan to use next year. I was surprised by how many eyeshadows I still had that I don't ever use..

  - 12 MAC eyeshadow singles (30 pressed shadows left, including those in palettes + 1 loose mineral shadow)
  - 1 MAC mini pigment (0 pigments left) 
  - 3 mini mascaras (1 full size and 1 mini left)
  - 3 eyeliners (1 left)

  In my orders today there were a few deluxe 2g samples from a Black Friday promo that I didn't ask for and aren't really my colors.. and instead of trying them on anyway like I normally would, I decided to pass them on unused so someone else can enjoy them fresh. Seems trivial but it was a step for me.

  I needed to replace my brow gel since it's completely gone so I ordered a MAC one and tacked on a lipliner and lipstick that I've been trying to get in store for months but they're always out of stock. Now no more lipsticks for me for a long time unless they're B2M!

  I think that's it for this year! Even though I purchased more than I planned to in the past few weeks I felt really great about it all. Now that I'm not so focused on MAC/Sephora I've been able to branch out and try other brands and have found some things I really love. And I've been good about only getting one color from a range and being happy with it. Usually if I really like a line I tend to want to go out and get multiples right away but not anymore. Progress, not perfection!

  Hope everyone has a lovely holiday season!! I'll probably keep up with the thread over the break but I don't think I'll have much news. Hopefully the next time I have an update it will be that I've finished something up rather than purchased something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've also decided that I definitely do not need the NARS dual intensity palette so the next (and only) thing on my list is the Hourglass eyeshadow palette that I've been lusting over for months.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a very strong need to go shipping right now for makeup, clothes, whatever. I'm hoping that by typing it out I'll feel better.   My stomach is full of butterflies, and not the good kind. Last night my boss made an announcement at our holiday party (we are a small company of seven people. A CPA firm, I'm one of two full time accountants and want my own firm and the CPA).   He explained he was offered an opportunity he couldn't refuse. We are becoming a franchise of H&R Block. Its a good opportunity for him. He's going to get business and we are going to be the only CPA firm in NYC working with Block. Its exciting.   But incredibly scary for me. Block has a horrible reputation. We have a good reputation, I have a reputation. If I put H&R on my resume, on my card, etc., that's death for an accountant. I'm only 27 and I want my own firm and my employer knows this. I feel like he pulled the rug out from under me.   There's horror stories of becoming a franchise. My employer says that we will still be in control, it will still be us.. But I dono. That's not really how franchises work.   I'm upset because it means I have to leave this place, which I've really enjoyed working at. I really like my boss and we work amazing together. This is what I want to do. I know its just a name and its just a job and there will be more. But I just felt like I finally found a good place here and it sucks to have the rug pulled out from under you.   Okay, rant over. Not going to buy.  If you read everything, you're awesome.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have a very strong need to go shipping right now for makeup, clothes, whatever. I'm hoping that by typing it out I'll feel better.   My stomach is full of butterflies, and not the good kind. Last night my boss made an announcement at our holiday party (we are a small company of seven people. A CPA firm, I'm one of two full time accountants and want my own firm and the CPA).   He explained he was offered an opportunity he couldn't refuse. We are becoming a franchise of H&R Block. Its a good opportunity for him. He's going to get business and we are going to be the only CPA firm in NYC working with Block. Its exciting.   But incredibly scary for me. Block has a horrible reputation. We have a good reputation, I have a reputation. If I put H&R on my resume, on my card, etc., that's death for an accountant. I'm only 27 and I want my own firm and my employer knows this. I feel like he pulled the rug out from under me.   There's horror stories of becoming a franchise. My employer says that we will still be in control, it will still be us.. But I dono. That's not really how franchises work.   I'm upset because it means I have to leave this place, which I've really enjoyed working at. I really like my boss and we work amazing together. This is what I want to do. I know its just a name and its just a job and there will be more. But I just felt like I finally found a good place here and it sucks to have the rug pulled out from under you.   Okay, rant over. Not going to buy.  If you read everything, you're awesome.


  Oh, that's a difficult spot to be in.  I hope things work out in your favour.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> If you read everything, you're awesome.


  Sorry to hear this Mel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will your company be taking on the H&R name completely & merge or will it still be it's own CPA comp working with H&R..?
  My friend had this happen to her but her company kept their name & merging with the other, hopefully it will be the later for you and then you can still use your company's name on your resume instead of having to use the H&R one. 

  Hey at least you got to rant either way.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 19, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, that's a difficult spot to be in.  I hope things work out in your favour.


  Thanks 


Mimi702 said:


> Sorry to hear this Mel     Will your company be taking on the H&R name completely & merge or will it still be it's own CPA comp working with H&R..? My friend had this happen to her but her company kept their name & merging with the other, hopefully it will be the later for you and then you can still use your company's name on your resume instead of having to use the H&R one.   Hey at least you got to rant either way.


  From what my boss says, for the first two years it'll be us. Then we'll officially be a subsidiary. Two years is a while and a lot could happen. I'm going to see how it pans out after this tax season.   Thanks


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have a very strong need to go shipping right now for makeup, clothes, whatever. I'm hoping that by typing it out I'll feel better.   My stomach is full of butterflies, and not the good kind. Last night my boss made an announcement at our holiday party (we are a small company of seven people. A CPA firm, I'm one of two full time accountants and want my own firm and the CPA).   He explained he was offered an opportunity he couldn't refuse. We are becoming a franchise of H&R Block. Its a good opportunity for him. He's going to get business and we are going to be the only CPA firm in NYC working with Block. Its exciting.   But incredibly scary for me. Block has a horrible reputation. We have a good reputation, I have a reputation. If I put H&R on my resume, on my card, etc., that's death for an accountant. I'm only 27 and I want my own firm and my employer knows this. I feel like he pulled the rug out from under me.   There's horror stories of becoming a franchise. My employer says that we will still be in control, it will still be us.. But I dono. That's not really how franchises work.   I'm upset because it means I have to leave this place, which I've really enjoyed working at. I really like my boss and we work amazing together. This is what I want to do. I know its just a name and its just a job and there will be more. But I just felt like I finally found a good place here and it sucks to have the rug pulled out from under you.   Okay, rant over. Not going to buy.  If you read everything, you're awesome.


  I read everything, and I understand.  What you have on your resume is important, so things that you have no control over IS scary.  I'm hoping that it won't be as bad as the rumors or that you find something else that you like. I would also be anxious about the change and want to buy something to feel better.  But you have probably already told yourself that you don't need to do that and you'll feel better if you save your money.  I'm not sure if this would help, sometimes I go online and add things to a wish list, but don't buy it.  I tell myself I'll go back to it later and narrow it down.  Sometimes I forget all about it.  But at the time, it makes me feel better and distracts my mind.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have a very strong need to go shipping right now for makeup, clothes, whatever. I'm hoping that by typing it out I'll feel better.   My stomach is full of butterflies, and not the good kind. Last night my boss made an announcement at our holiday party (we are a small company of seven people. A CPA firm, I'm one of two full time accountants and want my own firm and the CPA).   He explained he was offered an opportunity he couldn't refuse. We are becoming a franchise of H&R Block. Its a good opportunity for him. He's going to get business and we are going to be the only CPA firm in NYC working with Block. Its exciting.   But incredibly scary for me. Block has a horrible reputation. We have a good reputation, I have a reputation. If I put H&R on my resume, on my card, etc., that's death for an accountant. I'm only 27 and I want my own firm and my employer knows this. I feel like he pulled the rug out from under me.   There's horror stories of becoming a franchise. My employer says that we will still be in control, it will still be us.. But I dono. That's not really how franchises work.   I'm upset because it means I have to leave this place, which I've really enjoyed working at. I really like my boss and we work amazing together. This is what I want to do. I know its just a name and its just a job and there will be more. But I just felt like I finally found a good place here and it sucks to have the rug pulled out from under you.   Okay, rant over. Not going to buy.  If you read everything, you're awesome.


  :support:  I think it's a good idea to see what happens and go from there.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 19, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Mimi702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey at least you got to rant either way.
> ...


  It's good you're not rushing to action based on this recent news.  Looks like you've got a little time to see where this will go and you can make a more informed decision from there.  

  I went to school for accounting, but it ended up not being for me.  Still trying to find my dream job...

  After a couple of telecommuting days next week and then I'm off until the 5th.  I want to take a couple of days to rest up before I start tackling this organization project I've been procrastinating on forever.  In the process I hope to find even more items in my collection to part with.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 20, 2014)

I am afraid I am a bit late @mel33t but what the others have said about waiting to see what happens sounds like a sensible option. I am sorry that you got upset over something that you have no control over. A big hug!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 21, 2014)

Face of the Day-into-Afternoon (went to an afternoon coffeehouse-style Christmas party)...  * NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia (applied with my new beautyblender dupe, which I really like! It applied the foundation brilliantly. I imagine it'll get a lot more use!) * MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 * OCC Skin Conceal - Y0 * NYC Smooth Skin Loose Powder - Translucent (to set undereye concealer) * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown (left side only) * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Smashbox Eyeshadow - Vanilla (base colour; which I will be parting ways with) * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (as a transition colour + cheek contour) * MAC Eyeshadows - Smut (outer corner, outer third of lower lashline), Satin Taupe (lid, remaining two-thirds of lower lashline), Copperplate (crease) * Marc Jacobs O!Mega Volume Mascara - Blacquer * MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses  Added the following for the party... * mix of The Body Shop Honey Bronzing Powder - 02 Fair + Benefit Hoola * MAC MSF - Light Year * Urban Decay Eyeshadow - Bootycall (from Naked 2 palette; as a cheek highlight) * Prestige Waterproof Lipliner - Andorra (lip outline) * NYX Slim Lip Liner - Pale Pink (fill in lips)  I also reintensified Satin Taupe on the lid, then reapplied Feed the Senses after filling in my lips.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I don't want to set a limit of how many items, I just want to be more selective in general and make smarter choices. No shimmery/glittery products, no lipglosses, less nail polish. (that goes for all brands, not just MAC) Only stuff that is wearable in every day looks so I actually use it and don't just have it sitting in my collection collecting dust.


  This is my goal right here. Can I start doing this in 2015? I actually have been pretty good and bought only one mac product since the RHPS release. I have however, bought makeup from other high end brands. I want to curb my makeup consumerism overall and I'd love to join you all!!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for your support and kind words. :hug:  I'm gonna ride it out and see how this tax season goes. I hope everyone has a great holiday and a wonderful 2015


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas Low-Buy Ladies!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 24, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> This is my goal right here. Can I start doing this in 2015? I actually have been pretty good and bought only one mac product since the RHPS release. I have however, bought makeup from other high end brands. I want to curb my makeup consumerism overall and I'd love to join you all!!!


  Of course you can! We'll start a new thread for 2015. I will continue to low-buy in 2015 as well. And thank you for bumping my post, it's interesting to read it again and realize I stuck to my plan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No lipgloss: check. No shimmery products: check. Except a few blushes, but no eyeshadows which was my main concern, and I can't remember when I last bought nail polish. So yay me!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy and Merry, Team Low Buy!


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm wishing a merry christmas to everyone!!! Can't wait to have a great start into  2015.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tirurit (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Holidays everyone! Hope you're all doing great.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 26, 2014)

Figures this, a low-buy year, would be the year I'd make VIB at Sephora. :shock:  I just placed an order there, all necessities (skin and hair care), only a couple of which were makeup things -- a replenishment of my everyday mascara (BareMinerals Flawless Defintion), and a deluxe sample of Laura Mercier Smooth Finish Flawless Fluide (free w/code) which is one of the foundations on my list to try out.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm formulating my low buy 2015 goals!


----------



## tirurit (Dec 27, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I just placed an order there, all necessities (skin and hair care), only a couple of which were makeup things -- a replenishment of my everyday mascara (BareMinerals Flawless Defintion), and a deluxe sample of *Laura Mercier Smooth Finish Flawless Fluide *(free w/code) which is one of the foundations on my list to try out.


  Let us know what you think of it. Personally I am in love!! Had it for a week and I am really liking the finish


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 27, 2014)

Merry belated Christmas to all who celebrates it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was a low-key Christmas here now that my youngest is no longer a believer. Not sure if anyone remembers, but when my hubby and I were in the US celebrating our anniversary in October I was _just_ able to resist buying the Naked palette, despite his urging. It was under the tree for me; he bought it anyway. Since that was my only makeup item, I think that's ok. I've worn it the last couple of days.

  I bought both of my daughters makeup items; brushes, Vice 3, Bobbi Brown Antigua and a MAC lippie for my youngest and a Clinique Foundation, the LM Artist Palette (2013 edition), Tarte SmolderEyes set and Fresh lip set for my eldest. I got most of it on sale at 20% off or on discount in the US. It's a sure sign that the child era is over when there are no toys under the tree and they're been replaced with Lululemon and beauty items. 

  I have my eye on both the upcoming Guerlain pressed Meteorite powder and the blush Meteorites; I have enough Shoppers points to pay for both or close to it. Aside from that, I can't think of anything makeup related that I want. As I finish lippies I'll buy some more, but I'm so stocked on the e/s, blush and liner front that those items aren't even on my radar.

  I don't have specific goals for 2015; I'm pretty confident that I'll have a very low-buy beauty year without even trying. What a change a year or two makes.

  Hope everyone has a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Dec 27, 2014)

Thnx ladies, looks like I've missed some drama, geez. But any who I'm ok. I think I deserve some makeup soon lmao! I'll probably be going back & reading all the past posts to catch up! So I'll chat later lol


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm going to do inventory again to scare me into low-buy 2015.  I still have a ridiculous amount of lipsticks. I'm wanting to do a massive B2M. I did great in 2014 not purchasing a lot of glosses, creams and liquids. But, I'm going to miss all of the  unfinished LE products.  Time to downsize my lipstick collection :shock: No more Lustres 2015 in my collection.  I can't stand that they go bad so quickly.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 27, 2014)

Eventually, I've made some kind of inventory list for my lip products. I simply counted them and tried to find color "headlines" to follow. Since being suitable for everyday is my main criteria now when it comes to picking lip products, I also put shades like Mac Syrup or Angel on my neutrals list instead of labelling them berry or light pink.   Lipsticks: total:85 Reds: 10 Pinks: 28 Neutrals/shades suitable for work etc.: 26 Purples: 4 Berry toned/Plum: 13 Coral/Peachy tones: 4  Lipgloss (total:39)  Red: 3 Bright Pink: 5 Neutrals: 15 Berry/Purple-ish shades: 6 Coral /Peach: 4 Clear: 3 Dazzleglass/Glitter: 3  Needless to say that my resolution is staying far, far away from purchasing more lip products. Although I don't even really like the way gloss feels on the lips, I got wayyyy  to many of them. I hope I can use those I got as good as possible before they expire.  Also, I always thought berry lips were my favorite, but why do I own such a freaking amount of pinks, most of them flashy/hot, and also too many reds  ( concerning my habits, a single red lipstick would be totally fine).  I'm a little overwhelmed by the numbers I've counted now. When I still might want to get a new lipstick in 2015, it's either gonna be super duper special AND wearable or via  B2M. I guess achieving a pretty small stash is utopic since I'm not really into purging  (I really like everything I own anyways), but preventing my stash from growing and not neglecting anything/i.e. using everything I own are goals which seem really important to me right now.  Edit: the last time I bought a lip product was in November, so I'll have a little competition with myself, trying to buy no lip stuff for at least half a year, or even longer of course.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 27, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Eventually, I've made some kind of inventory list for my lip products. I simply counted them and tried to find color "headlines" to follow. Since being suitable for everyday is my main criteria now when it comes to picking lip products, I also put shades like Mac Syrup or Angel on my neutrals list instead of labelling them berry or light pink.   Lipsticks: total:85 Reds: 10 Pinks: 28 Neutrals/shades suitable for work etc.: 26 Purples: 4 Berry toned/Plum: 13 Coral/Peachy tones: 4  Lipgloss (total:39)  Red: 3 Bright Pink: 5 Neutrals: 15 Berry/Purple-ish shades: 6 Coral /Peach: 4 Clear: 3 Dazzleglass/Glitter: 3  Needless to say that my resolution is staying far, far away from purchasing more lip products. Although I don't even really like the way gloss feels on the lips, I got wayyyy  to many of them. I hope I can use those I got as good as possible before they expire.  Also, I always thought berry lips were my favorite, but why do I own such a freaking amount of pinks, most of them flashy/hot, and also too many reds  ( concerning my habits, a single red lipstick would be totally fine).  I'm a little overwhelmed by the numbers I've counted now. When I still might want to get a new lipstick in 2015, it's either gonna be super duper special AND wearable or via  B2M. I guess achieving a pretty small stash is utopic since I'm not really into purging  (I really like everything I own anyways), but preventing my stash from growing and not neglecting anything/i.e. using everything I own are goals which seem really important to me right now.  Edit: the last time I bought a lip product was in November, so I'll have a little competition with myself, trying to buy no lip stuff for at least half a year, or even longer of course.


  I'm afraid to even attempt to count.  I love lippies the most.  But, I'm  noticing there just isn't enough uniqueness in either the color or packaging amongst companies lately.  Mac is going to be  the most difficult company to avoid in 2015 if they keep rolling out the mattes alone.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 27, 2014)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm afraid to even attempt to count.  I love lippies the most.


 counting was really eye opening for me, I had no idea how many lippies I really own. I guessed I had maybe 50 lippies and 15 glosses, I was totally wrong.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 27, 2014)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> *can't stand that they go bad so quickly*.








  Dammit I need to check mine!


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 27, 2014)

I need to make an official goal of this. My dream is just buy a few items at a certain window every 4-6 months. I want to sell off all my MAC eye shadow palettes because they make me feel guilty about buying other things. I will make a list and start culling at the beginning of the year.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 27, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> counting was really eye opening for me, I had no idea how many lippies I really own. I guessed I had maybe 50 lippies and 15 glosses, I was totally wrong.


  Omg!  You're making me want to count, but my daughter is officially a toddler now and will "reorganize" my stash.  I just noticed Mac's Giambattista Valli collection.  Eek eek! That might be a total fail for me.  I like the packaging of the lippies already.  It reminds me of some of  the Flormar lippie packaging in an odd way.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 27, 2014)

tirurit said:


> :shock:  Dammit I need to check mine!


  LOL!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 27, 2014)

ellemarie said:


> I need to make an official goal of this. My dream is just buy a few items at a certain window every 4-6 months. I want to sell off all my MAC eye shadow palettes because they make me feel guilty about buying other things. I will make a list and start culling at the beginning of the year.


  People will buy them.  When I B2Med old LE glosses  a MUA went coocoo.  She gave me her number so that I would swap them with her. I was like no that's just gross.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 27, 2014)

Just had a browse through the MAC threads and beauty blogs to see what's coming up.. a whole lot of nothing for me it looks like. The packaging and colors are all a little over the top for my taste. I liked the minimalist, nude looks of last year. Of course I'm happy about that since I won't need to exercise my restraint very much to skip!  Still only interested in one of the Hourglass eyeshadow palettes and that's it really. That will end up being my birthday present to myself.  No makeup or cosmetic-related gift cards for me this year either so no temptation there! I have a few B2M items I can get but I plan on saving those until I use up more of my lip products. I'm almost finished my Bite set of lipglosses from last April but I have quite a few others I need to get to. I need to work on lipsticks too.. Basically this will be the Year of Using Things Up..   As for purchases, I plan to stick to a 5 item monthly limit again but I'm expanding it this year to include all non-essentials like nail polish, perfume, clothing, shoes, handbags, etc. I have more than I could ever need right now so I should be able to stick to it. I also plan to do a big declutter starting next weekend and get rid of a bunch of clothing and other items I've held onto for a couple years past when I should have let them go.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 28, 2014)

ellemarie said:


> I need to make an official goal of this. My dream is just buy a few items at a certain window every 4-6 months. I want to sell off all my MAC eye shadow palettes because they make me feel guilty about buying other things. I will make a list and start culling at the beginning of the year.


  That is a pity that they make you feel bad about yourself. I would not want to presume, but, what is your objective? Do you use your palettes? Will you be buying more eyeshadows to substitute teh ones that you will let go?

  Personally, I've let go a few items, but it was because either I did not use them at all (convenience) or because the quality was poorer than other items I owned


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 28, 2014)

So, end of the year - time to confess!

  Here's what I wrote at the end of 2013 in cursive and what the situation is like now:

_I tried to do a low-buy this year, but I failed miserably. The thing is that sometimes I don't buy anything in, like, 2 or 3 weeks and I'm completely happy with it. However, most of the time I get frustrated and unhappy if I can't buy anything (mainly because I'm usually broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and this is what really frightens me. A few weeks ago I didn't have any money left for makeup, so I hadn't bought anything in 3 weeks, and I became really frustrated and angry. It got better when I got to MAC and bought a lipstick (that I didn't really need, let's be honest). _

  I did work on that and I'm not pissed anymore when I can't afford something right away. There were actually a few months this year I barely bought makeup and I was okay with that.

_I definitely need to work on that. I'd be kidding if I thought I could do a 360 and change completely; that's not even what I want. I just want to buy less makeup and focus more on clothing and, if it has to be makeup, high end and not drugstore makeup (which does nothing for me; I'll just use it for a couple of times and then forget about it). I want to spend my money on high quality clothes and shoes - currently I'm saving money for a Michael Kors handbag - most of his bags are not that expensive but nevertheless I need to save a decent amount of money._






I was finally able to not buy one but two Michael Kors handbags which I've wanted for two years now! And I've spent some money on better quality shoes and clothes. And jewellery. I'd rather have few but real jewellery instead of lots of fake jewellery. Nothing's wrong with costume jewellery but I'm allergic to most of those earrings anyway, and I also like jewellery that means something. I bought a Tiffany bracelet when I was in Berlin this year and bought some of their earrings for myself for Christmas. Now, every time I wear them I think of Berlin or that I gave myself a quite nice present this Christmas.
  Drugstore makeup is off the list. Can't even remember the last time I was interested in something.

_Anyway - I don't want to buy any more eyeshadows and I need to stop hoarding lipsticks asap! I don't know what happended to me - I've always been a lipgloss-kind-of-girl but over the past few years lipsticks have slowly become my favourite. I'm only going to buy one if I'm sure I will wear it on a regular basis (That's why I haven't bought Rebel yet. I'm so in love with the colour, yet I don't know if I can pull it off and if I'll even wear it at all.). I also should stop buying blushes and nail polish, even though I'm not a nail polish hoarder. I've problably got about 20-25 nail polishes which is enough for me. The same goes for skincare. No problem there. Only with makeup._
_As I said; I don't want to stop buying completely (wouldn't work anyway, LOL) - I just need to buy less._

  Ah, well... Now to the real confessions. I couldn't stop buying lipsticks and eyeshadows. I bought less eyeshadows, though, but I didn't completely stop. The funny thing is that I was doing soooo well throughout the year and started falling off the waggon just a few weeks ago. I also couldn't keep my hands from new lipsticks. I love lipsticks! If there's any beauty product I can't live without (except for foundation and such) it's definitely lipsticks! Oh, and I bought Rebel, by the way, and I freaking love it. It's actually my favourite colour ever from MAC. I'm just not wearing it that much because it's too bold for uni and work.
  I didn't shop a lot of nailpolishes this year, though, so I guess this is somewhat of a success.
  Skincare and the likes: all good. Bought a new face moisturizer recently which cost me an arm and a leg (50€ actually) but I really love it so far. I had a sample of it in my advent calendar, so I could try it out before spending so much money on it.

_I'm thinking about setting up a drawer or something where I can put my makeup in and change the products on a weekly basis because I've got so many products that I haven't used in weeks or even months and that needs to change._

  Yeah... Didn't do that. No space, no patience. I use what I like and if that happens to be the same lipstick for two weeks, so be it.

  Oh, before I'll forget it: I emptied my Satin Taupe and Patina which I bought three years ago! I'm really happy about that 'cause emptying eyeshadows usually takes a lot of time.

  So... I still have a long way to go but this year wasn't as bad as last year and I hope 2015 will be even better makeup-wise. I wish all of you a successful and happy 2015 and may the wings of your eyeliner always be even!


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 28, 2014)

tirurit said:


> That is a pity that they make you feel bad about yourself. I would not want to presume, but, what is your objective? Do you use your palettes? Will you be buying more eyeshadows to substitute teh ones that you will let go?
> 
> Personally, I've let go a few items, but it was because either I did not use them at all (convenience) or because the quality was poorer than other items I owned


  I don't use them at all, really. I look at them and see money I threw away on stuff I barely used. I currently have a Marc Jacobs palette, a Too Faced palette, two Naked palettes, and a few other odds and ends. The MAC doesn't even tempt me anymore.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 28, 2014)

Possibly final FOTD for this year:  * mix of Maybelline Fit Me! Foundation - #110 + MAC (Studio) Face and Body - White * OCC Skin Conceal - mix of Y0 and Y1 * Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Ash Brown * NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base * Victoria's Secret Eyeshadow - Bunny * MAC Blush - Next to Skin (as a crease colour) * MAC Pigment - Naked (lid) * Sephora Waterproof Contour Eyeliner Pencil - Park Avenue * Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara - Black * OCC Creme Colour Concentrate - John Doe (contour) * MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 29, 2014)

@mel33t  - been thinking about you work situation, that sucks!  Not really an easy way out of that one.  You mentioned you are just going to stick it out for the time being - how are you feeling about it now?  

  So I took my inventory over the last few days and WHEW it's a crazy job as you ladies know.  

  Between July 2014-Dec. 2014 I purchased 42 items.  I got rid of 108 items so far (throwing away, selling, giving away).  

  Some of the items that I got rid of were tiny shadows (depotted UD palettes, etc).  But in the scheme of things, it's getting rid of stuff.  I felt like an idiot, just chucking stuff away.  Some stuff I'd been procrastinating getting rid of - like liquid eyeliners, cream shadows - things that I knew were not good any more, but I just couldn't get rid of for whatever reason.  Luckily some stuff had gone 'off' so it was an easy throw away this time.  I have a huge B2M pile now, but I'm just going to hold on to these items.  I'm so tempted to run out there and grab something.  But I'm not going to.   

  I think for me 2013 was a crazy year for shopping.  This year was a bit more subdued but still not admirable.  Trying to balance the fun side of makeup (for creating unique looks, etc) with functionality is sometimes hard.  I'm slowly getting there.  I checked my palettes vs. single shadows to get rid of the singles.  How many sparkly blacks do I need?  Ughh.

  In other news, hubs and I are gearing up for our year of minimalism.  Going to take the next few days to work out the details and get the blog up and running.  

  Trying to stay positive about 2014 - what did I accomplish this year?  I lost 30 pounds - the most weight I've ever lost at once.  (Haven't weighed myself since a few weeks before Xmas - who wants to do that lol?!)  I started getting serious about getting rid of possessions and friendships that aren't serving my life.  I enjoyed being active and going out into my community for activities.  I got a job at the beginning of the year, but the transition into that job has been hard.  Some successes here to celebrate!

  What things are you most proud of from 2014?  What goals do you have (makeup or otherwise) for 2015?  I'd love to hear them and I'm sure everyone else would too! xo


----------



## tirurit (Dec 29, 2014)

@Glitteryvegas sounds like you have acomplished quite a few things this year! Bravo!

  Please let us know about your blog when you set it up so we can follow your "adventures in minimalism"


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 29, 2014)

It's so great to read about everybody's success in 2014! I've been looking at a lot of swatch pics of lightness of being lately and I ordered Petfect Topping in the last few minutes. Since I'm still on holiday at my parents' house, driving to the next counter would take an hour  (one way) and I'm kinda lazy and don't wanna go, plus the roads are slippery at the moment due to the weather. Although I prefer swatching IRL and planned to avoid shopping online , this way I can have the product I want most, and I simply won't go to the counter at all/skip further swatching which might result in further buying. It's a geeky compromise, but this time it's okay I guess.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 29, 2014)

tirurit said:


> @Glitteryvegas  sounds like you have acomplished quite a few things this year! Bravo!  Please let us know about your blog when you set it up so we can follow your "adventures in minimalism"


  Oh yes, I'm really interested as well!  By the way, I came across your blog, tirurit, and it's really nice! One of those beauty blogs that don't enable me all the time to get shiny new stuff, but one that's helpful for low buyers!


----------



## tirurit (Dec 29, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> By the way, I came across your blog, tirurit, and it's really nice! One of those beauty blogs that don't enable me all the time to get shiny new stuff, but one that's helpful for low buyers!


  Wow @Buffy89 danke schön! Specially since it is so new that it still smells of paint! hehe
  Well, I have been embracing the decluttering spirit even if not so much the no buy. I am getting rid of things, trying to be more selective in my purchases (no unlimited funds for one!!) and I thought, hey! some might enjoy reading about that! So I jumped practically without looking first!


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 29, 2014)

Im going on a no buy in 2015. I can't  remember all of my inventory numbers ( i have them wrote down in a notebook and im at work so i can't look at it) but i do know that i have 135 lippies I think 72 are Mac and i know 15 are the new Nars audacious lipsticks. I have 28 blushes. Im sad about all of this stuff and id never tell anyone about this outside of this community. I will be going through these and seeing which ones i can finish off in 2015. Girls wish me luck!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been decluttering as well! Not with the makeup, but my closet which is looong overdue.. I filled 3 large garbage bags with donations and 1 to trash. I'm down to one small clear bin of excess clothing, most of which is summer seasonal and some things I'm hoping to fit into soon. It feels so therapeutic to get all of that out of my life finally. Some of it I haven't worn for 4 years.. I also pulled a few things from the bins to try out over the next few weeks and if I don't like them they will be leaving too. I received a beautiful new handbag that I wanted so I got rid of all my other ones that are worn out or that I haven't used. Starting the year fresh and unburdened is the best feeling. Bought a few replacement skincare items since I used up everything this week but I have no desire to buy anything else.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been decluttering as well! Not with the makeup, but my closet which is looong overdue.. I filled 3 large garbage bags with donations and 1 to trash. I'm down to one small clear bin of excess clothing, most of which is summer seasonal and some things I'm hoping to fit into soon. It feels so therapeutic to get all of that out of my life finally. Some of it I haven't worn for 4 years.. I also pulled a few things from the bins to try out over the next few weeks and if I don't like them they will be leaving too. I received a beautiful new handbag that I wanted so I got rid of all my other ones that are worn out or that I haven't used. Starting the year fresh and unburdened is the best feeling. Bought a few replacement skincare items since I used up everything this week but I have no desire to buy anything else.


Yass Honey DECLUTTER AND DESTRESS. What you don't need bless someone else with it. I need to go through my clothes as well. Im also a bath and body works addict. I love their candles. I have about 20 3 wick. 2015 WILL be a new year for me. Im letting go of some negative coworker friendships or associates. Im working on my cursing. Mst importantly my shopping addiction in all things. My husband told me " You gotta live like u have nothing so that you can have something".....  Also neec to add that i justify all of my purchases by saying " Oh I have a house, a new car, my children are fed and they have plenty. Im never late on any bills..as a matter of fact i can't tell u what my late fee is on my mortgage bc we pay on time." However none of this matters the fact is that i don't need it and its getting ridiculous.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 30, 2014)

FOTD... trying to still Shop My Stash and finish stuff up!  Chanel VA over Maybelline Baby Skin primer and Bioderma Sensibio AR cream Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage on spots Dior Honey bronzer, MAC Strada blush to contour, ELF Studio Blush in Twinkle Pink Hourglass Ambient Powder in Diffused Light (I've hit pan!) and Neutrogena Shine Control in t-zone UD BOS III: Snatch on lid, Smog in outer corners, and Perversion to set winged gel liner UD WOS as a base/browbone highlight & Naked to blend crease colour INGLOT #77 Gel liner winged  Hard Candy Lite Brite concealer and ELF Tone Correcting Powder in Cool to set under eyes Chanel RCS in Evasion and Glossimer in Murmure, a corally-peach  Benefit Brow-Zings! in Light & L'oreal Voluminous CB mascara


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 31, 2014)

mommyluvsmac said:


> Yass Honey DECLUTTER AND DESTRESS. What you don't need bless someone else with it. I need to go through my clothes as well. Im also a bath and body works addict. I love their candles. I have about 20 3 wick. 2015 WILL be a new year for me. Im letting go of some negative coworker friendships or associates. Im working on my cursing. Mst importantly my shopping addiction in all things. My husband told me " You gotta live like u have nothing so that you can have something".....  Also neec to add that i justify all of my purchases by saying " Oh I have a house, a new car, my children are fed and they have plenty. Im never late on any bills..as a matter of fact i can't tell u what my late fee is on my mortgage bc we pay on time." However none of this matters the fact is that i don't need it and its getting ridiculous.


  Well said! I'm working on letting go of the negative attachments this year too.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *As for purchases, I plan to stick to a 5 item monthly limit again but I'm expanding it this year to include all non-essentials like nail polish, perfume, clothing, shoes, handbags, etc. *I have more than I could ever need right now so I should be able to stick to it. I also plan to do a big declutter starting next weekend and get rid of a bunch of clothing and other items I've held onto for a couple years past when I should have let them go.


  I think that's a great progression. I think I'm going to figure out a way to limit my own discretionary spending too. This was never a challenge when I was younger because I didn't buy what I couldn't afford; the 'trouble' (nice problem to have) is now I can afford it and I've gotten into the habit of just buying what I want. It doesn't cause financial hardship for me, but that doesn't mean I actually NEED it all. 

  My weak point this year will be fitness gear. While working out, I'm a sucker for cute running tights, sports bras, shirts/jackets, etc. and there is NO shortage of gorgeous product out there. Clothing doesn't expire, but I don't want to follow the same overbuy pattern I did with makeup. Besides, a ls running shirt and tights can easily cost $175. I returned some items after boxing day, and then bought a bunch of stuff on sale. i ended up getting more than $270 back. I'm going to set a limit for myself that allows me to buy items I love without going crazy. I'm going to have to give those boundaries some thought. My makeup hunger is finally dead, so I'm going to face my next challenge in the low-buy fitness thread.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 31, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I think that's a great progression. I think I'm going to figure out a way to limit my own discretionary spending too. This was never a challenge when I was younger because I didn't buy what I couldn't afford; the 'trouble' (nice problem to have) is now I can afford it and I've gotten into the habit of just buying what I want. It doesn't cause financial hardship for me, but that doesn't mean I actually NEED it all.   My weak point this year will be fitness gear. While working out, I'm a sucker for cute running tights, sports bras, shirts/jackets, etc. and there is NO shortage of gorgeous product out there. It's not makeup, but I don't want to follow the same overbuy pattern I did with makeup. Besides, a ls running shirt and tights can easily cost $175. I returned some items after boxing day, and then bought a bunch of stuff on sale. i ended up getting more than $270 back. I'm going to set a limit for myself that allows me to buy items I love without going crazy. I'm going to have to give those boundaries some thought. My makeup hunger is finally dead, so I'm going to face my next challenge in the low-buy fitness thread.


  I think it's helpful to set limits even if it's not a financial issue, just to keep some balance in your life. I did end up going through my closet and got rid of over 5 bags of stuff. My makeup spending has also really died down and I'm focusing on fitness goals more this year too. Once I get back to my regular weight I need to replace some things like bras and workout gear and I may need a few new clothing items too so that's where my spending will be. I also have to travel a bit more this year so money will be going towards that too. Feels good not to have a list of things I want to buy anymore.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah I agree buying too much can still be a problem although one can afford stuff easily. The last two months, I radically took all the money that I had not spent when a new pay check arrived, and I started saving it. (Edit: in a seperate place). "Too much" money intrigues me to spend more, and this way it feels as if I was nearly broke  (I really ain't), so I pay more attention on my spendings. Keeping all the money on my bank account would rather make me feel wealthy so I'd buy more.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 31, 2014)

I like hearing about how everyone has done in 2014 with their goals and what the new goals are.   I'm still finalizing what I want my 2015 low buy to look like. I am thinking of doing a monthly allowance instead of item numbers. Whatever I decide on, mine will also include items from makeup to clothing that I don't need (vs if I do need clothes for work or what have you) to shoes and nail polish etc.   I need to sit down and figure this out. Probably today seeing as it is NYE haha.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 31, 2014)

Just remembered to go back and check my Habit Streak app for purchases! I only made one purchase in December of 3 items - a brow gel (replacement), and a lipstick and lipliner (always out of stock at my local store). I'm really happy with how easy this month went by! I haven't made any makeup purchases in 14 days and before that it was 17 days. In total I avoided buying makeup 240/265 days which is about 90% of the time. This year I think I'll try to make my shopping days only 5% of the total, which is about 18 days or 1.5 days per month. I feel like that would work really well for me.. then I can keep a list of things I might want or need and plan my shopping days in advance. That should help me keep to my limit better too since I won't be making any spontaneous trips that I might lose track of. Plus I can make plans to go with a friend and make it a social experience too.    Excited about this goal. I like things to be specific, it helps me stay motivated. I think I'm going to get some notebooks this afternoon and set out some goals and plans for Project Pan/other challenges. Last year in January I did a challenge where I used every item from my stash at least once within the month. I really enjoyed that and will be doing it again this year if anyone wants to join me!


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 31, 2014)

Well done! I gotta have to find a similar app. Seems really helpful and motivating.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 31, 2014)

Buffy89 said:


> Well done! I gotta have to find a similar app. Seems really helpful and motivating.


  It really is! Just that daily reminder to check in with yourself keeps you accountable.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 31, 2014)

mommyluvsmac said:


> Also neec to add that i justify all of my purchases by saying " Oh I have a house, a new car, my children are fed and they have plenty. Im never late on any bills..as a matter of fact i can't tell u what my late fee is on my mortgage bc we pay on time." However none of this matters the fact is that i don't need it and its getting ridiculous.


  It's good to restrain buying and focus on enjoying and using what you have - I think that is one of the secrets of happiness and feeling settled and centred.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 1, 2015)

Is there a 2015 thread lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah someone make a 2015 thread!?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 1, 2015)

I started a new thread here: Resolution "LOW-BUY" 2015


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 1, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I started a new thread here: Resolution "LOW-BUY" 2015 :cheer:


  :cheer:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 1, 2015)

I need a link, please. But I plan to stick to my own guidelines this year for real this time.

  Lipsticks only. No backups. Or a limit of 3 items per collection. 

  Anything outside of MAC unless it's a necessity isn't getting purchased.

  Limited edition things aren't included in this rule.  But, I don't really purchase too many things from anyone aside from UD and MAC as of late.

  I have auto ships set up for moisturizer and mascara. I'm not including them in my  low buy either.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 1, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been decluttering as well! Not with the makeup, but my closet which is looong overdue.. I filled 3 large garbage bags with donations and 1 to trash. I'm down to one small clear bin of excess clothing, most of which is summer seasonal and some things I'm hoping to fit into soon. It feels so therapeutic to get all of that out of my life finally. Some of it I haven't worn for 4 years.. I also pulled a few things from the bins to try out over the next few weeks and if I don't like them they will be leaving too. I received a beautiful new handbag that I wanted so I got rid of all my other ones that are worn out or that I haven't used. Starting the year fresh and unburdened is the best feeling. Bought a few replacement skincare items since I used up everything this week but I have no desire to buy anything else.


  Awesome! I worked on my closets today too.  Filled several bags and purged almost *half* of what I had. Still a couple of areas to tackle but super pleased with this. I've never been able to let so much go at once before now.   





Audrey C said:


> I think that's a great progression. I think I'm going to figure out a way to limit my own discretionary spending too. This was never a challenge when I was younger because I didn't buy what I couldn't afford; the 'trouble' (nice problem to have) is now I can afford it and I've gotten into the habit of just buying what I want. It doesn't cause financial hardship for me, but that doesn't mean I actually NEED it all.


  That is exactly where I am (and DH). We've agreed we aren't going to buy stuff just because we like/want it, it has to be something we need and don't have, are replacing, or has a clearly identified place in our home before buying (for decorative items)


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's my December update:

  MAC: I skipped all MAC collections in December (for the first time ever)!  The last collection I purchased from was Heirloom Mix in October.

  Sephora: I got the TF Semi-Sweet Palette plus some ABH brow products with my Rewards Cards. I also got the Marsala lipstick and the Bite Beauty Trio that was on sale.

  Ulta: I finally bought the LORAC Pro Palette 2 and the Pro To Go Palette I've been eyeing for the longest time. I used my 20% off coupon from Ulta.

  It wasn't exactly a low-buy month (3 palettes, 4 lipsticks, and 7 brow products), but I also purged quite a bit in December.  I got rid of 12 eyeshadow palettes (containing a total of 118 eyeshadows), 3 single eyeshadows, 12 blushes, 4 bronzers. 1 highlighter, 29 lipsticks, 14 lip glosses, 1 lip liner, 4 eyeliners, 2 makeup bags, and 1 makeup brush.

  I hope to do better with my low-buy in 2015.  My only goal at this time is to purge (and use up) more and buy less.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok, time at last for my 2014 round-up.  Overall, I stuck to my goals. I gave myself both an item and cash limit, and stayed within both. Yay! It wasn't always easy, but it wasn't as hard as I expected.    I did give myself target numbers for individual categories within that, and that's where I failed completely! I bought way more lip products than I'd allowed for (so less of other things to compensate). Mac just really hit me where it hurts in the lipstick category last year - lustres and amplifieds, fuchsias, berries and hot pinks, all my favourites.   On reflection I could have bought less still. I picked up half a dozen drugstore items along the way, and have barely touched all but one. So one lesson going forward is no more drugstore stuff unless it's a staple I know for certain I'll use. Other than that though, I have ended up with a selection of products that I really like/love.    Onwards to 2015 - well done everyone!


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 27, 2015)

Now i don't feel so bad! I used to purchase things that I honestly didn't even need just because Mac had a new collection out. Now that my income has dropped, I just cannot afford to do that anymore. But you know what?  I found that when i DO purchase something, i appreciate it so much more. I'm totally with this!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 27, 2015)

MISSRED said:


> Now i don't feel so bad! I used to purchase things that I honestly didn't even need just because Mac had a new collection out. Now that my income has dropped, I just cannot afford to do that anymore. But you know what?  I found that when i DO purchase something, i appreciate it so much more. I'm totally with this!


  This thread is from last year - check out the new thread for 2015! http://www.specktra.net/t/190463/resolution-low-buy-2015

  (holy crap it's 2015 already...?)


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, i'm aware of that but i'm a newbie here


----------

